# [Official] ASUS Crosshair V Formula (990FX) club



## vedaire

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Arvv4dsTh_8bdDBaYTBBQk8xYndLSjVpSEFBRHlXYlE&output=html&widget=true

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Arvv4dsTh_8bdGhZVEdMNHFpVlhadHRZVGMyY054X1E&output=html&widget=true

*"Membership"* in the *ASUS Crosshair V Formula 990FX Club* by PMing *vedaire* for membership at http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=263510 showing CPUZ validation it should look like the example below:

OCN User Name: _OCN username_
CPU Type: _Athlon II x4 630 C3_
CPUZ Validation: _Link Here_

If the validation username is not OCN username then you must submit a screenshot with CPUZ mainboard tab open and notepad showing their username

You may also contact *vedaire* for any other information you may need at:
http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=263510

*CPUZ*
http://www.cpuid.com/

*World record (8.429Ghz) MHz was broken on a Crosshair V Formula and FX-8150 bulldozer*
http://www.overclock.net/14930510-post2013.html

*BIOS [0404] for the CH5F is now on ASUS download site*
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0404.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0404.zip

*BIOS [0506] for the CH5F is now on ASUS download site*
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0506.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0506.zip

*BIOS [0705] for the CH5F is now on ASUS download site*
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0705.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0705.zip

*BIOS [0813] for the CH5F is now on ASUS download site*
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0813.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0813.zip

*BIOS [0903] for the CH5F is now on ASUS download site*
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-903.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-903.zip

*BIOS [1003] for the CH5F is now on ASUS download site*
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1003.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1003.zip

*BIOS [1102] for the CH5F is now on ASUS download site*
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1102.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1102.zip

*BIOS [1301] for the CH5F is now on ASUS download site*
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1301.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1301.zip

*BIOS [1402] for the CH5F is now on ASUS download site*
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1402.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1402.zip

*BIOS [1503] for the CH5F is now on ASUS download site*
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1503.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1503.zip

*BIOS [1605] for the CH5F is now on ASUS download site*
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1605.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1605.zip

*BIOS [1703] for the CH5F is now on ASUS download site*
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1703.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1703.zip

*Direct Link to ASUS FTP Site*
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/

*CH5F - pertaining to the CPU/NB LLC problem.* It turn out the bios chip is faulty when used with FX processors.
Have purchase date and serial number available.
ASUS (U.S. Toll Free - 1-812-282-2787)

ASUS Support
http://service.asus.com/InfoPage.aspx?rid=7
ALERT: Due to severe weather conditions our support phone# 812-282-2787 is experiencing technical difficulties, for your support needs please contact 510-739-3777. We apologize for any inconveniences that this may cause.

*SLI For Crosshair V*
Please use 275.50 beta driver
http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us
Enables SLI technology on SLI-certified motherboards with AMD chipsets: 990FX, 990X, and 970.

*Nvidia 990FX driver for SLI Win 7/Vista 64bit Beta 275.50*
http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-275.50-beta-driver.html
*Nvidia 990FX driver for SLI Win 7/Vista 32bit Beta 275.50*
http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-32bit-275.50-beta-driver.html

*Nvidia driver 280.26 for SLI Windows 7, 64 bit*
http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-280.26-whql-driver.html

*Republic of Games by ASUS*
*Instructions for overclocking the Crosshair V Formula*
http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking

*For help with High Frequency Memory on the Crosshair V Formula*
http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking
Thanks to Kasaris

*Signature*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][Img]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/Img][url=http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/946327-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club.html][b] ASUS Crosshair V Formula Club [/b][/url][img]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/img][/CENTER]









*ASUS Crosshair V Formula Club*









*NewEgg has my ASUS Crosshair V Formula (990FX) available!*
*NewEgg has my ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z (990FX) available!*

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/

*ASUS estore*
http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=40

http://news.softpedia.com/newsPDF/Asus-ROG-Crosshair-V-Formula-AM3-Bulldozer-Motherboard-Gets-Detailed-198697.pdf

*ASUS ftp Crosshair V*
ftp://ftp.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/

http://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/showthread.php?t=3274486

http://www.pureoverclock.com/review.php?id=1292&page=1

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+

*ASUS Rog Site*
http://rog.asus.com/
http://rog.asus.com/products/Motherboards/Crosshair_V_Formula.htm
http://www.asusrog.com/ASUS%20Crosshair%20V%20Formula.html

*ASUS Crosshair V Forum*
http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx?board_id=1&model=Crosshair+V+Formula&SLanguage=en-us

*OCN Download Section*
http://www.overclock.net/downloads/296994-welcome-overclock-net-s-downloads-section.html

*OC Station*
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Accessories/OC_Station/

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#specifications

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/SABERTOOTH_990FX/

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/M5A99X_EVO/

Taken from the ASUS forum
"Motherboard Crosshair V Formula is compatible with OC Station? They have thought to publish the programs to adapt OC Station to Motherboard Crosshair V Formula? thanks"
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Acc...es/OC_Station/

OK since this thread is for both the CHVF and CHVF-Z I'm changing the Poll a little


----------



## Tweeky

*http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?1142-How-to-use-ASUS-ROG-USB-BIOS-Flashback&highlight=crosshair+bios+flash*

*Sean's Windows 7 Install & Optimization Guide for SSDs/HDDs*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds
http://www.overclock.net/t/1179518/seans-ssd-buyers-guide-information-thread
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/raid_windows.aspx

*I am trying to install AI Site II ver 1.02.03* its the newest one
When I run the asus setup file a box opens up and then disappears
I tried to install the one on the asus DVD and its the same

new ssd drive with a clean win 7 64bit installed
new bios chip with bios 1102
no overclocking
every thing else works like it should

Thanks to Ulrich
I Run the patch twice with admin. privileges and rebooted
I then installed AIsuite II 1.02.03 from ASUS download sight with admin. privilege also virus turned off
During the installation it ask to reboot several time I did not reboot until all parts were installed
It worked

*http://www.asus.co.nz/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8P67_PRO/#download*

*Thermaltake power supply calculator to calculate power for a bulldozer*
http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/Power

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/forum.php
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?265710-AMD-Zambezi-news-info-fans-!&p=4968589&viewfull=1#post4968589

*Fan Connectors*
Each fan connector support cooling fans 350 mA - 2000 mA (24 Watts max.) or a total of 84 watts for the motherboard
see page 2-22

*Memory Slots*
Install your memory in the red slots or red and black slots on a Crosshair V
see page 2-6 in the manual

*ASM1061 Storage Controller Disabled*
In BIOS, go to "Advanced" tab, click "Onboard Devices Configuration," click "ASM1061,"select "Disabled"

*BIOS [0404] for the CH5F is now on ASUS download site
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0404.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0404.zip

BIOS [0506] for the CH5F is now on ASUS download site
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0506.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0506.zip

BIOS [0705] for the CH5F is now on ASUS download site
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0705.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0705.zip

BIOS [0813] for the CH5F is now on ASUS download site
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0813.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0813.zip

BIOS [0903] for the CH5F is now on ASUS download site
http://usa.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download

BIOS [1003] for the CH5F is now on ASUS download site
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1003.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1003.zip

BIOS [1102] for the CH5F is now on ASUS download site
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1102.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1102.zip

BIOS [1301] for the CH5F is now on ASUS download site
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1301.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1301.zip

BIOS [1402] for the CH5F is now on ASUS download site
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1402.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1402.zip

BIOS [1503] for the CH5F is now on ASUS download site
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1503.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1503.zip

BIOS [1605] for the CH5F is now on ASUS download site
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1605.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1605.zip

BIOS [1703] for the CH5F is now on ASUS download site
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1703.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1703.zip

Direct Link to ASUS FTP Site
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/

Go Button
Go button/MEM OK serves 2 functions depending on the power state.

If you press the go button while in windows, the board reboot and
load a preset overclocked profile that the user defined in the bios,
then the system will restart.

When your computer is in the OFF state, by holding down this
button, It will turn your system on and you would be activating
the MEM OK process. This is used when you are not able to boot or
run your system due to memory issues. BEFORE the CPU is initialized,
it will attempt to interact with the memory and see if it can post
with the pre-detected settings. If it still cannot post, the system
will try to adjust the memory timing. If it's not successful, it
will adjust the frequency. If it's not successful, it will attempt
voltage cycling. If it's still not successful it will try a mixture
of all three. In a complete rare event, it will lock the Dram LED
and let you know there is an issue with the memory. You may need
to try 1 or 2 dimms and other diagnostic measures.

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?588-Crosshair-IV-Extreme-extensive-overview*


----------



## Tweeky

Direct Link to ASUS FTP Site
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/

CH5F - pertaining to the CPU/NB LLC problem. It turn out the bios chip is faulty when used with FX processors.
Have purchase date and serial number available.
ASUS (U.S. Toll Free - 1-812-282-2787)

SLI For Crosshair V
Please use 275.50 beta driver
http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us
Enables SLI technology on SLI-certified motherboards with AMD chipsets: 990FX, 990X, and 970.

Nvidia 990FX driver for SLI Win 7/Vista 64bit Beta 275.50
http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-275.50-beta-driver.html
Nvidia 990FX driver for SLI Win 7/Vista 32bit Beta 275.50
http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-32bit-275.50-beta-driver.html

Nvidia driver 280.26 for SLI Windows 7, 64 bit
http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-280.26-whql-driver.html

Republic of Games by ASUS
Instructions for overclocking the Crosshair V Formula
http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking

For help with High Frequency Memory on the Crosshair V Formula
http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking

NewEgg has my ASUS Crosshair V Formula (990FX) available! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131735
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/

ASUS estore
http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=40

http://news.softpedia.com/newsPDF/Asus-ROG-Crosshair-V-Formula-AM3-Bulldozer-Motherboard-Gets-Detailed-198697.pdf

ASUS ftp Crosshair V
ftp://ftp.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/

http://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/showthread.php?t=3274486

http://www.pureoverclock.com/review.php?id=1292&page=1

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+

ASUS Rog Site
http://rog.asus.com/
http://rog.asus.com/products/Motherboards/Crosshair_V_Formula.htm
http://www.asusrog.com/ASUS%20Crosshair%20V%20Formula.html

ASUS Crosshair V Forum
http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx?board_id=1&model=Crosshair+V+Formula&SLanguage=en-us

OCN Download Section
http://www.overclock.net/downloads/296994-welcome-overclock-net-s-downloads-section.html

OC Station
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Accessories/OC_Station/

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#specifications

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/SABERTOOTH_990FX/

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/M5A99X_EVO/

OCN download section
http://www.overclock.net/downloads/296994-welcome-overclock-net-s-downloads-section.html

ASUS Crosshair V Formula (990FX)

Asus ROG Crosshair V Formula Specifications:
• CPU: AMD Socket AM3+ for AMD FX Series CPU up tp 8-core
• Compatible with AMD Socket AM3 Sempron 100 series/Athlon II/Phenom II
• Chipset: AMD 990FX + SB950
• Memory: DDR3 2133(OC)/2000(OC)/1800(OC)/1600/1333/1066 MHz
• Power Phase Design: Extreme Engine Digi+ 8+2
• PCIx x16 Slots: 3 (Dual at x16 speed; Triple at x16/x8/x8), 1 at x4 speed
• Multi-GPU support: CrossFireX and SLI
• Storage: 7 x SATA 6Gbps, 1 Power eSATA 6Gbps
• LAN: Intel Gigabit LAN
• Audio: 8-ch HD, SupremeFX X-Fi 2
• USB: 6 x USB 3.0 (2 at front), 12 USB 2.0 (1 for ROG connect)
• Dual Intelligent Processors 2 with DIGI+ VRM
• ROG Thunderbolt (selected model)
• ROG Connect - GPU TweakIt
• ROG UEFI BIOS - Extreme Tweaker, BIOS Print, GPU.DIMM Post
• GameFirst
• CPU Level Up
• MemOk!
• Asus TurboV EVO
• Overcloacking Protection: COP-EX (Component Overhead Protection-EX), Voltiminder LED

http://whatswithjeff.com/asus-rog-crosshair-v-formula-specifications/

The ROG Crosshair V Formula comes in two packages, with and without ASUS Thunderbolt card (an addon card by ASUS that provides Bigfoot Killer NIC and Sound Blaster X-Fi hardware-accelerated audio).

The AM3+ socket is powered by a strong 10-phase Digi+ Extreme Engine VRM, it supports dual-channel DDR3 memory with speeds of over DDR3-2133 MHz. Expansion slots include four PCI-Express 2.0 x16, which configure as x16/x16/NC or x16/x8/x8, with the fourth slot being electrical x4, wired to the southbridge. NVIDIA 3-way SLI and AMD CrossFireX are supported.

ASUS ROG-exclusive features like ROG UEFI, ROG Connect with GPU Tweakit, CPU ExtremeTweaker, CPU LevelUp, MemOK, GameFirst, TurboV EVO, and component overheat protection can be found.

Storage connectivity includes 7 internal SATA 6 Gb/s ports, and 1 power-eSATA. There are six USB 3.0 ports in all, of which two are by header.


----------



## cayennemist

OCN User Name: Cayennemist
SIG RIG BLACK!CE

SEE THE BUILD LOG IN MY SIG









CPU Type: Phenom II x6 1100t BE

By all means this 4.4 is not stable! lol but I do sit stable around 4.2
I need some better memory to achieve a stable oc like that.

CPUZ Validation:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1982872










ROG CPU-Z OMG HELL YES!!! We have our own CPU-Z lols

Not sure about this UEFI yet... meh
just my personal opinion. It may grow on me


----------



## SystemTech

Just for Formula Wheres the Extreme Club ?


----------



## crossy82

I will be in this club,just wish they would hurry up and at least show us it already as i am building a pc into a desk and need to know what style to base it upon.I like to make everything co ordinated in colour and style,cant wait to get shot my current rig.


----------



## headmixer

As will I. I check the Egg every morning about 4:15am, right after the coffee is ready. As soon as they have one, "It's mine!"

Oh, That also applies to the FX (Bulldozer) CPU's.

I will post a thread like I did with the AM3+ MoBo.


----------



## ChronoBodi

wait, they're not Phenom IIIs or anything like that?


----------



## cayennemist

Tick Tock, Tick Tock... Do we really have to wait till June 11?
LETS GO ASUS!!!!

BTW WE WANT BLACK!!!! all black


----------



## Tweeky

*http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?1142-How-to-use-ASUS-ROG-USB-BIOS-Flashback&highlight=crosshair+bios+flash*

*Sean's Windows 7 Install & Optimization Guide for SSDs/HDDs*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds
http://www.overclock.net/t/1179518/seans-ssd-buyers-guide-information-thread
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/raid_windows.aspx

*I am trying to install AI Site II ver 1.02.03* its the newest one
When I run the asus setup file a box opens up and then disappears
I tried to install the one on the asus DVD and its the same

new ssd drive with a clean win 7 64bit installed
new bios chip with bios 1102
no overclocking
every thing else works like it should

Thanks to Ulrich
I Run the patch twice with admin. privileges and rebooted
I then installed AIsuite II 1.02.03 from ASUS download sight with admin. privilege also virus turned off
During the installation it ask to reboot several time I did not reboot until all parts were installed
It worked

*http://www.asus.co.nz/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8P67_PRO/#download*

*Thermaltake power supply calculator to calculate power for a bulldozer*
http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/Power

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/forum.php
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?265710-AMD-Zambezi-news-info-fans-!&p=4968589&viewfull=1#post4968589

*Fan Connectors*
Each fan connector support cooling fans 350 mA - 2000 mA (24 Watts max.) or a total of 84 watts for the motherboard
see page 2-22

*Memory Slots*
Install your memory in the red slots or red and black slots on a Crosshair V
see page 2-6 in the manual

*ASM1061 Storage Controller Disabled*
In BIOS, go to "Advanced" tab, click "Onboard Devices Configuration," click "ASM1061 Storage Controller," select "Disabled"

*Go Button*
Go button/MEM OK serves 2 functions depending on the power state.

If you press the go button while in windows, the board reboot and
load a preset overclocked profile that the user defined in the bios,
then the system will restart.

When your computer is in the OFF state, by holding down this
button, It will turn your system on and you would be activating
the MEM OK process. This is used when you are not able to boot or
run your system due to memory issues. BEFORE the CPU is initialized,
it will attempt to interact with the memory and see if it can post
with the pre-detected settings. If it still cannot post, the system
will try to adjust the memory timing. If it's not successful, it
will adjust the frequency. If it's not successful, it will attempt
voltage cycling. If it's still not successful it will try a mixture
of all three. In a complete rare event, it will lock the Dram LED
and let you know there is an issue with the memory. You may need
to try 1 or 2 dimms and other diagnostic measures.

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?588-Crosshair-IV-Extreme-extensive-overview


----------



## pioneerisloud

How about having one thread for all the Asus 9xx series boards? Just a suggestion.


----------



## Lord Venom

Because the Crosshair V will be the king!


----------



## Alphadog

Whats the Speculation on the cost these boards?


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;13425875*
> How about having one thread for all the Asus 9xx series boards? Just a suggestion.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Venom;13427188*
> Because the Crosshair V will be the king!


....and, just about ALL the Asus 9xx Boards WILL be a Crosshair V of some variation or another...

So, the question still stands.

I say include all Crosshair V 9xx variations into the same thread. Forumla, Extreme, and any others Asus does.


----------



## Iris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphadog;13427677*
> Whats the Speculation on the cost these boards?


Im guessing $300 to $400 on the Crosshair V. Ima get one no matter what.


----------



## darthjoe229

Mind if I save a spot here?









Can't wait for this!


----------



## iAmGodlic

Hello, Nice to meet you all. My name is ronny and I'm happy to be here


----------



## Phobos223

my guess - Formula $249 Extreme (once it comes out prolly 8 months later







) $349


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;13425875*
> How about having one thread for all the Asus 9xx series boards? Just a suggestion.


This deserves consideration; we will have a poll.

It may be good to include all ASUS 990FX chipset *??????????*

Or it may be good to include all ASUS 9XX chipset *??????????*


----------



## darthjoe229

Just my two cents, I think the Crosshair's ROG features make it a standout from other boards, even the TUF ones.


----------



## Tweeky

ASUS Sabertooth 990FX motherboard
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/SABERTOOTH_990FX/

SABERTOOTH 990FX Specification
http://www.tcmagazine.com/tcm/news/h...ly-photo-shoot
http://www.vortez.net/news_story/asu..._detailed.html

ASUS M5A99X EVO
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/M5A99X_EVO/#overview


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iAmGodlic;13491998*
> Hello, Nice to meet you all. My name is ronny and I'm happy to be here


Hi Ronny you are welcome


----------



## raisethe3

I voted to include all Crosshair V (that means Formula, Extreme and if there's a GENE). Basically they're same, but different board length and the amount of PCI Ex16 slots, with different features.

Now, where's the GENE? Lol.


----------



## liberato87

edit


----------



## Tweeky

990FX Specification


----------



## JCPUser

Plan on joining this club.


----------



## Alphadog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3;13500996*
> I voted to include all Crosshair V (that means Formula, Extreme and if there's a GENE). Basically they're same, but different board length and the amount of PCI Ex16 slots, with different features.
> 
> Now, where's the GENE? Lol.


Same here and that color layout is ughly.


----------



## SilverSS/SC

I will be joining this club on day one as well. I have enough set aside for my crosshair v and fx 8310P already. Just hope EK puts out a motherboard block fast for the crosshair v formula so I don't have to change up my loop too much.


----------



## Phobos223

Hopefully it's really not gonna be lame MSI/Gigabyte blue...

And last time it took EK about 2-3 months to get the waterblocks out. I had one of the first ones and I waited for the mailman everyday until it came lol


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223;13575902*
> Hopefully it's really not gonna be lame MSI/Gigabyte blue...
> 
> And last time it took EK about 2-3 months to get the waterblocks out. I had one of the first ones and I waited for the mailman everyday until it came lol


Totally non-related to the crosshair v, but what thermal pads did you use to install your CHIV full cover block? I've asked twice in the water cooling club thread and haven't gotten any answers...


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cayennemist;12899425*
> Tick Tock, Tick Tock... Do we really have to wait till June 11?
> LETS GO ASUS!!!!
> 
> BTW WE WANT BLACK!!!! all black


this would be nice. that way we're not forced to go a certain color scheme, black goes with everything


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13566139*
> SABERTOOTH 990FX Specification
> http://www.tcmagazine.com/tcm/news/hardware/38192/asus-sabertooth-990fx-am3-motherboard-gets-early-photo-shoot
> http://www.vortez.net/news_story/asus_sabertooth_990fx_detailed.html
> 
> .


http://support.asus.com/Knowledge.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=SABERTOOTH%20990FX&p=1&s=24&hashedid=H9GanpgqHG8yN8yQ


----------



## Ceadderman

Subb'ed. Spot saved for future participation.

Include all 990FX RoG boards.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## xnotx

def buying one of those!


----------



## godofdeath

3 way sli is sad if the gigabyte can do 4, step it up asus


----------



## Ceadderman

Pretty sure IV Extreme can do 4 way SLI. eclipse would know more than I do about that though.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13596062*
> Pretty sure IV Extreme can do 4 way SLI. eclipse would know more than I do about that though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


forumula suits me more due to the fact of no ugly rog led logo pulsating thing


----------



## mav2000

Anyone see this??










Not my image...just posting from another forum. But I think we finally have a picture of the CH V. The reason I believe its not a hoax is cause I have been thru all the CH boards and none have been like this. Also the placement of the NB is different. Also looks like extra Mosfets on the top of the board, something new for an AMD board. Rest of it is very similar to the CH IV, but couple of things seem different, like the color of the up facing sata port and placement of the GO button.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000;13596941*
> Anyone see this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my image...just posting from another forum. But I think we finally have a picture of the CH V. The reason I believe its not a hoax is cause I have been thru all the CH boards and none have been like this. Also the placement of the NB is different. Also looks like extra Mosfets on the top of the board, something new for an AMD board. Rest of it is very similar to the CH IV, but couple of things seem different, like the color of the up facing sata port and placement of the GO button.


if that is it then gigabyte it is for me


----------



## Rittzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000;13596941*
> Anyone see this??


Was hoping for something a little bit different in style, abeit with the same colour scheme, looks the same although it will be beast with the BD!


----------



## trevorjames

And I just picked up a Crosshair IV.. Looks like I'll be returning it when these come out







(Hopefully within 30 days from now)


----------



## Lostintyme

Make it a 9xx board club not only ASUS?


----------



## EvoBeardy

Here you go, Ladies & Germs.


----------



## Amdoverclocker2

Sound good but i will wait next 3 years to build i will keep mine motherboard if it lasts


----------



## Tweeky

Asus MB CROSSHAIR V FORMULA AMD AM3+ 990FX DDR3 PCIE USB3.0 ATX Retail Price: $239.70
http://www.fticomputer.com/scripts/product.asp?PRDCODE=1016-CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULA&REFID=FR

R.O.G C5F AMD 990FX / SB950 6 USB 3.0 5200 MT/S DD
Retail Price: $239.00
http://www.programmers.com/ppi_us/Product.aspx?sku=ZHI%20KD8204&source=WEBTXGSH
http://www.madboxpc.com/asus-rog-crosshair-v-formula-am3-amd-990fx/

http://www.madboxpc.com/asus-sabertooth-990fx-am3-posa-para-la-camara/

•AMD 990FX - supports two PCIe 2.0 x16 slots (configurable as four PCIe 2.0 x8), six PCIe 2.0 x1 slots, one PCIe 2.0 x4 slot, to be paired with SB950 I/O controller;
•AMD 990X - supports one PCIe 2.0 x16 slots (configurable as two PCIe 2.0 x8), six PCIe 2.0 x1 slots;
•AMD 970 - supports one PCIe 2.0 x16 slot, to be paired with SB950 and SB920 I/O controllers;

AMD 9-series south bridge chips will support the following:
•AMD SB920 - two PCIe 2.0 x1 slots, 14 USB 2.0 controllers, PCI bus, six Serial ATA-600 connectors with RAID 0, 1, 10 support;
•AMD SB950 - four PCIe 2.0 x1 slots, 14 USB 2.0 controllers, PCI bus, six Serial ATA-600 connectors with RAID 0, 1, 5, 10 support;


----------



## raisethe3

$239 for Crosshair V??! That's not too bad. Very good deal!

The Crosshair IV Extreme is $299 on Newegg, also older too. Funny how I thought it was supposed to drop price significantly.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ick. I'm officially jumping off the Crosshair V bandwagon. That is just one fugly board imho.

Also if you want to see how the previous RoG would fare in price compared to the Current RoG, look at how much Newegg is STILL selling Crosshair III Formula for.









But getting back to my initial comment, I don't like that board. There is nothing changed on it other than the extra mosfets up top requiring the heatsink to wrap around the top and a few extra ports. I do like the extra power connections for stability. Kinda wish my Formula had that capability. Might have made my 4Ghz stable. But the things that matter are pretty much the same. Instead of wider placement of the PCI-e slots the bottom half are still scrunched together, even with the same PCI slot setup. I do like that the SB is now separated from the Heatsink path. I'm pretty sure this led to a warmer than usual NB on the current Generation Formula.

I just can't get past the ugliness of the heatsinks. I think they were going for a Digiflage feel, but it doesn't quite cut it. So unless it's mandatory for me to run BD, I'm probably taking a pass on CVF.









*edit* That board is supposed to be an EATX platform? It's stenciled right on it by the 24pin "eATX"









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## raisethe3

Very good points Ceadder.

But yeah, I was wondering the form factor on this one too as well. When you look at the motherboard comparison on the Saber and the CHV. The V looks slightly wider and longer. So I knew right away something looks different right there. Wonder if they will confirm this or not.

I just wish that ASUS could release a ROG Gene board for Crosshair. I don't see why they can't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13627663*
> Ick. I'm officially jumping off the Crosshair V bandwagon. That is just one fugly board imho.
> 
> Also if you want to see how the previous RoG would fare in price compared to the Current RoG, look at how much Newegg is STILL selling Crosshair III Formula for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But getting back to my initial comment, I don't like that board. There is nothing changed on it other than the extra mosfets up top requiring the heatsink to wrap around the top and a few extra ports. I do like the extra power connections for stability. Kinda wish my Formula had that capability. Might have made my 4Ghz stable. But the things that matter are pretty much the same. Instead of wider placement of the PCI-e slots the bottom half are still scrunched together, even with the same PCI slot setup. I do like that the SB is now separated from the Heatsink path. I'm pretty sure this led to a warmer than usual NB on the current Generation Formula.
> 
> I just can't get past the ugliness of the heatsinks. I think they were going for a Digiflage feel, but it doesn't quite cut it. So unless it's mandatory for me to run BD, I'm probably taking a pass on CVF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* *That board is supposed to be an EATX platform? It's stenciled right on it by the 24pin "eATX"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3;13627769*
> Very good points Ceadder.
> 
> But yeah, I was wondering the form factor on this one too as well. When you look at the motherboard comparison on the Saber and the CHV. The V looks slightly wider and longer. So I knew right away something looks different right there. Wonder if they will confirm this or not.
> 
> I just wish that ASUS could release a ROG Gene board for Crosshair. I don't see why they can't.


Yeah I went back and had another look. It is indeed marked EATX. I believe that's what it is since it has one more CPU power connector on the top as well as ASUS having moved the Multimeter testing connections to the top instead of on the side.

I like that because those things are damn near impossible to gain access to on this iteration of Formula, what with a sleeved 24 pin loom being in the way.









So there are things that could make the board livable. But since I'm ALREADY on Formula I can't see much in the way of "get my ass over to the next one" to drive me in that direction.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Chuckclc

I voted for all Asus 990FX's, since there is no club for Asus 890FX.









Dont leave us out again! Even though i probably will get something else.

To be honest though they probably should be broken down into Crosshair V, and its other versions. Sabertooth, and any other 990FX in separate clubs. Would make it easier for people needing help, or researching before they buy.


----------



## Rayleyne

Hi, First post on OCN, long time lurker and hopefully someone who will join this club, after dealing with the inevitable failure of 5 msi boards in a row, all to seperate causes, i have decided to switch over to the asus rog series, I am hoping to get the CHV though some things are skeptical so i've a few questions.

#1 Can i stick my thuban in it till BD arrives, and will it support Said thuban off the bat.
#2 Will my TX 950 be enough, i notice a few people said there is extra power connecters.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne;13632986*
> Hi, First post on OCN, long time lurker and hopefully someone who will join this club, after dealing with the inevitable failure of 5 msi boards in a row, all to seperate causes, i have decided to switch over to the asus rog series, I am hoping to get the CHV though some things are skeptical so i've a few questions.
> 
> #1 Can i stick my thuban in it till BD arrives, and will it support Said thuban off the bat.
> #2 Will my TX 950 be enough, i notice a few people said there is extra power connecters.


Welcome to OCN! To your first question, if the bulldozer chips will work in the Crosshair IV, I would only assume the Thubans will work in the Crosshair V. Second, your PSU will be plenty.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne;13632986*
> Hi, First post on OCN, long time lurker and hopefully someone who will join this club, after dealing with the inevitable failure of 5 msi boards in a row, all to seperate causes, i have decided to switch over to the asus rog series, I am hoping to get the CHV though some things are skeptical so i've a few questions.
> 
> #1 Can i stick my thuban in it till BD arrives, and will it support Said thuban off the bat.
> #2 Will my TX 950 be enough, i notice a few people said there is extra power connecters.


#1 Yes. AM3+ is backward compatible to AM3. So your Thubbie should feel right at home on it.

#2 HELL YES!!! Your 950w PSU should be plenty and only be limited by the amount of power you'd need to meet demands like Tiple SLI, RAID etc. It's what your power demands are more than it is the demands of the MoBo itself.









Ack!







Ninja'ed.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Rayleyne

Awesome thanks, Now lets just hope it isn't over 300 bones here in aus, because if it is, imah have a hard time getting it and i do miss Nvidia surround, and the performance of Thuban.

My current replacement desktop, sorta one i keep around incase my gaming rig dies is kinda old

3800+
4GB ddr2
Ecs nettle2
GTX460(transplated from my big rig)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne;13632986*
> Hi, First post on OCN, long time lurker and hopefully someone who will join this club, after dealing with the inevitable failure of 5 msi boards in a row, all to seperate causes, i have decided to switch over to the asus rog series, I am hoping to get the CHV though some things are skeptical so i've a few questions.
> 
> #1 Can i stick my thuban in it till BD arrives, and will it support Said thuban off the bat.
> #2 Will my TX 950 be enough, i notice a few people said there is extra power connecters.


#1 YES - it should am3+ socket are thuban compatible
#2 more than enough
i ran an crosshair iv extreme on a 750w power supply and i have not had any problems and it has 4 power connectors


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13627663*
> Ick. I'm officially jumping off the Crosshair V bandwagon. That is just one fugly board imho.
> 
> *edit* That board is supposed to be an EATX platform? It's stenciled right on it by the 24pin "eATX"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


the Crosshair V Formula is an ATX platform and has the same 9 hole mounting pattern and measures 12.0" x 9.6" just like the Crosshair IV Formula


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13636033*
> the Crosshair V Formula is an ATX platform and has the same 9 hole mounting pattern and measures 12.0" x 9.6" just like the Crosshair IV Formula


Better have a look at that again Tweeks. Says right next to the 24 pin that it's EATX.









Though I did look at the mounting spots and they certainly don't look like it. Only ASUS knows for sure right now.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Rayleyne

Dunno if its legit or not, but extra pics? i might of found some!

http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=30557

^ details

http://img.hexus.net/v2/news/asus/CrosshairV2L.jpg
pic only.

But damn, that and the Gigabyte all black board are incredibly sexy.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13636239*
> Better have a look at that again Tweeks. Says right next to the 24 pin that it's EATXPWR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I did look at the mounting spots and they certainly don't look like it. Only ASUS knows for sure right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


*OK!* the "EATXPWR" next to the 24 pin is a power connector designation. There is the same "EATXPWR" on my Crosshair IV Formula see picture. All newer ASUS motherboards have the "EATXPWR" next to the 24 pin power connector


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13637335*
> *OK!* the "EATXPWR" next to the 24 pin is a power connector designation. There is the same "EATXPWR" on my Crosshair IV Formula see picture.


I was getting worried for a sec, my Case can only do ATX.


----------



## StatiiC

Im picking this board up along with an 64GB SSD.


----------



## Ceadderman

Alright, tis most likely ATX. Just looks odd. Maybe its all the extra pwr bits.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Rayleyne

*sigh* i can't wait for the day they come out.


----------



## Tweeky

ASUS Sabertooth 990FX
http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/product-guide/features/view/177773


----------



## godofdeath

o wow still using that ugly molex for extra juice needa move it to the edge and not that middle area


----------



## love9sick

Oh that looks good! I might go with this one. Gotta check out the gigabyte and MSI also.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *love9sick;13651746*
> Oh that looks good! I might go with this one. Gotta check out the gigabyte and MSI also.


current round of 990 gigabyte gets my vote


----------



## love9sick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;13651778*
> current round of 990 gigabyte gets my vote


That one is pretty good. I'm actually kind of digging the M5A99X EVO.


----------



## ajmidd12

I'm going with the Gigabyte 990 or Sabertooth, the Formula just isn't doing it for me







I am disappointed.

Should just make an 990FX club this way MSI, Asus, Gigabyte can all be grouped.

*EDIT*









Looks SOO much better than the Formula, nerd pr0n at it's best.


----------



## crossy82

Why is it so ugly,that southbridge is just horrible.Iwas really set on a CHV,but now i'm just not sure.Damn you Asus,wanted Rampage III Black Edition styling.


----------



## Ceadderman

Not a big fan of the color scheme but I think that Gigabyte board looks better than the ASUS offerings. Too bad the ASUS offerings will PWN it in performance.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## crossy82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13660985*
> Not a big fan of the color scheme but I think that Gigabyte board looks better than the ASUS offerings. Too bad the ASUS offerings will PWN it in performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I really hope not as i cant stand the sight of it.I think the Biostar boards could be just as good or better,after all the 890 FXE was a amazing mobo.The Gigabyte should be pretty damn good,waiting to see if they release a UD9.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossy82;13664428*
> I really hope not as i cant stand the sight of it.I think the Biostar boards could be just as good or better,after all the 890 FXE was a amazing mobo.The Gigabyte should be pretty damn good,waiting to see if they release a UD9.


Well all I can say is when you have extra power connections all geared toward stability like the CVF has it's not hard to see that it's better in every way than the Gigabyte board. Its only real downfall with me is that it's just ugly. There are a couple nitpicky things I don't like as well but since I already have a Formula board I'm fine where I'm at. I'll probably wait until CVIF before I buy another one. It hasn't even been a year on this board.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

AMD 900 series chipset

http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/chipsets/9-series-integrated/Pages/9-series-integrated.aspx

http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/chipsets/9-series-integrated/Pages/amd-990fx-chipset.aspx


----------



## superhead91

I really like the look of the Gigabyte board, but my mild OCD would not allow me to get it, because the orange wouldn't match the rest of my color scheme...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13666885*
> I really like the look of the Gigabyte board, but my mild OCD would not allow me to get it, because the orange wouldn't match the rest of my color scheme...


Ummm I think you're looking at their new 1155 board. I could be wrong and oh what wonderful possibilities(me being a Giants fan) if they took that color scheme to the AMD side of their Motherboards, but I'm reasonably sure that it what you're looking at.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13668346*
> Ummm I think you're looking at their new 1155 board. I could be wrong and oh what wonderful possibilities(me being a Giants fan) if they took that color scheme to the AMD side of their Motherboards, but I'm reasonably sure that it what you're looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Nope.. there are three 990FX Gigabyte boards. The UD3, which is all black and silver, the UD5, which is black and silver with blue trim, and the UD7, which is black and silver with orange trim.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13668436*
> Nope.. there are three 990FX Gigabyte boards. The UD3, which is all black and silver, the UD5, which is black and silver with blue trim, and the UD7, which is black and silver with orange trim.


Yeah I see that now. My system is in the process of Downloading ACII from Steam so it's taken forever for Gigabyte to download the pic to that. The orange really isn't anything to fret about however. The 1155 board Is all orange with Black accents. It looks so nommy. I am disappoint in the UD3. Didn't have to be EXACTLY alike but it would have been nice if it had more orange.









But yeah I hear ya, my OCD is very particular as well. If I weren't a Giants fan I would probably not like the board either.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13668729*
> Yeah I see that now. My system is in the process of Downloading ACII from Steam so it's taken forever for Gigabyte to download the pic to that. The orange really isn't anything to fret about however. The 1155 board Is all orange with Black accents. It looks so nommy. I am disappoint in the UD3. Didn't have to be EXACTLY alike but it would have been nice if it had more orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah I hear ya, my OCD is very particular as well. If I weren't a Giants fan I would probably not like the board either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Idk if it's just because you're downloading ACII (great game btw)... The gigabyte site is ridiculously slow for me too, and I'm not doing anything else. Anyway, I do like the board, and I would probably actually go for a grey/orange color scheme over the black/red one I have now, just because black/red is so common, but it would require too much money for now... lol... Maybe in my next build...


----------



## Tweeky

Gigabyte 990FX, are they going to be better OC's than ASUS 990FX ?

Has anyone notice that some of the new boards require a 8-pin and a 4-pin power connector ?

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/list.aspx?s=42&jid=10&p=2&v=26

Does any of the other motherboard *manufactures* have anything to show for the 990FX chipset ?

Now that the Lucid chip will no longer be needed to run SLI, will ASUS manufacture a Extreme motherboard for the 990FX chipset ?

Tell me true, is this post off topic ?

GA-990FXA-UD3, UD5, UD7, ... UD9 ?


----------



## superhead91

Mmmmm... Those gigabyte boards are nommy....


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah I think that there will be know Extreme, since Lucid tech is defunct. Also Formula has all the things that Extreme would have had on it anyway. Doesn't make sense for ASUS to continue manufacturing the Extreme.

Gigabyte is a bit off topic though because the Poll reflects for Asus FX boards not for ALL 990FX.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Sabertooth 990FX shown at ASUS
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/SABERTOOTH_990FX/

Quad-GPU SLI and Quad-GPU CrossFireX Support!

Flexible Multi-GPU solutions, Your Weapon of Choice!
SABERTOOTH 990FX brings multi-GPU configurations through both SLI™ and CrossFireX. This motherboard features the powerful AMD® 990FX/SB950 platform, optimizing PCIe allocation in multiple GPU configurations. Expect a brand new gaming style like you've never experienced before!

SABERTOOTH 990FX
AMD 990FX(AM3+) *Military-Grade* Motherboard with *Aerospace-Grade* CeraM!X Cooling Tech.

•TUF CeraM!X Heatsink Coating Tech. - 50% Larger area for heat dissipation with the revolutionary ceramics-coating technology
•TUF Thermal Radar - Real Time Temp Detection and Heat Removal
•DIGI+ VRM - Herald the Arrival of a New Digital Power Design Era
•TUF Components [Alloy Choke, Cap. & MOSFET; Certified by Military-standard] - Certified for Tough Duty
•E.S.P. [Efficient Switching Power Design] - Optimal power efficiency for key components


----------



## Cylas

Links from Ati-forum.de
Crosshair V Formula


----------



## StatiiC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKWTJY4RwB0&feature=player_embedded[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Ceadderman

Quad SLI Xpander which will never work (even in a HAF X) inside a case, in a million years. Love how the Rep played it off like "Just so for this demonstration" when in fact there is not a Case made that can handle the extra half inch(or thereabouts) of slot length.









Is plenty cool for a bench rig though.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13696151*
> Quad SLI Xpander which will never work (even in a HAF X) inside a case, in a million years. Love how the Rep played it off like "Just so for this demonstration" when in fact there is not a Case made that can handle the extra half inch(or thereabouts) of slot length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is plenty cool for a bench rig though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


You know you want it though.


----------



## supra_rz

i am still in love with my CHiv







when technology advances i enjoy my stuff more cause i worked hard


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StatiiC;13694525*


do they hire cameraman's at ASUS ?


----------



## FlanK3r

Im in, have C5F







(my review c5f is in this subforum)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13696151*
> Quad SLI Xpander which will never work (even in a HAF X) inside a case, in a million years. Love how the Rep played it off like "Just so for this demonstration" when in fact there is not a Case made that can handle the extra half inch(or thereabouts) of slot length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is plenty cool for a bench rig though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


The Sabertooyh 990FX has Quad SLI and Quad Crossfire built into the motherboard !

".Quad-GPU SLI and Quad-GPU CrossFireX Support!
Flexible Multi-GPU solutions, Your Weapon of Choice!
SABERTOOTH 990FX brings multi-GPU configurations through both SLI™ and CrossFireX. This motherboard features the powerful AMD® 990FX/SB950 platform, optimizing PCIe allocation in multiple GPU configurations. Expect a brand new gaming style like you've never experienced before!"

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/SABERTOOTH_990FX/


----------



## Tweeky

MSI
990FXA-GD65
http://www.msi.com/product/mb/990FXA-GD65.html

990FXA-GD80
http://www.msi.com/product/mb/990FXA-GD80.html


----------



## StatiiC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13696151*
> Quad SLI Xpander which will never work (even in a HAF X) inside a case, in a million years. Love how the Rep played it off like "Just so for this demonstration" when in fact there is not a Case made that can handle the extra half inch(or thereabouts) of slot length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is plenty cool for a bench rig though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


How does the SLI Xpander work?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r;13697797*
> Im in, have C5F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my review c5f is in this subforum)


You have the MOBO already?


----------



## aRkangeLPT

there will be an extreme version?

If yes can you post some information!


----------



## Ceadderman

RoG SLI Xpander plugs into your PCI-e slots(not sure how many connections required) and gives you 4 x16 PCI-e slots using a board controller feature. It's constructed of the same PCB thickness that a typical MoBo is with the same PCI-e towers. Without Graphics Cards it makes your MoBo roughly 1/2 taller when looking at it from over the top. This is irrelevant when you're not running it in a case, but if you have a Case and wish to run it, it's impossible.

Just like running Quad SLI on a Formula is impossible without the use of the XPander.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Rayleyne

Someone already has his board, damnit i want mine.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aRkangeLPT;13702898*
> there will be an extreme version?
> 
> If yes can you post some information!


maybe not now that the 990FX chips they can run SLI and crossfire and the lucid chip did not pan out there would not be a need for an extreme thats why we have sabertooth it can run [email protected] or [email protected] ???????

time will tell
no showing for an extreme yet


----------



## Tweeky

Details and pictures of the Crosshair V formula (40 pages)

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4124/asus_crosshair_v_formula_amd_990fx_motherboard_review/index1.html

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2299371#post2299371

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/asus_crosshair_v_formula_990fx_review/1

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=4865578


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13698655*
> The Sabertooyh 990FX has Quad SLI and Quad Crossfire built into the motherboard !
> 
> ".Quad-GPU SLI and Quad-GPU CrossFireX Support!
> Flexible Multi-GPU solutions, Your Weapon of Choice!
> SABERTOOTH 990FX brings multi-GPU configurations through both SLI™ and CrossFireX. This motherboard features the powerful AMD® 990FX/SB950 platform, optimizing PCIe allocation in multiple GPU configurations. Expect a brand new gaming style like you've never experienced before!"
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/SABERTOOTH_990FX/


Sadly I just noticed that even Sabertooth is limited in it's SLI/XFire setup. Two of those PCI-e towers are right atop each other. Only singles for Quad SLI not Dual slot cards.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

http://techinstyle.tv/technology/crosshair-v-formula-ready-for-amd-bulldozer-am3/










It's so beautiful, I already own 2 Crosshair IV's and I can't wait to build another system with a V!!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;13712583*
> http://techinstyle.tv/technology/crosshair-v-formula-ready-for-amd-bulldozer-am3/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so beautiful, I already own 2 Crosshair IV's and I can't wait to build another system with a V!!


very good and thanks for the pic


----------



## Ceadderman

I think it would be very smart of ASUS to add a 6pin to Molex cable for Modular support with these boards. Just a single connection long enough to run behind the MoBo tray right to a typical Modular PSU. Those are plenty cheap enough to build, but it would be a nice bonus for those who plan on using the connection that is in the middle of the board.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Erick

SABERTOOTH already for sale on egg.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131736

Now i want the CHV!!!!!!

Can't wait no more.


----------



## 8ight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cayennemist;12685451*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yessir:RESERVED:yessir:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hiding 1/2 my tax return from wifey!*


Geez tell her to shove it! Nothing should come between a man and his hardware!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick;13717772*
> SABERTOOTH already for sale on egg.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131736
> 
> Now i want the CHV!!!!!!
> 
> Can't wait no more.


me neither my sabertooth has been ordered


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8ight;13717824*
> Geez tell her to shove it! Nothing should come between a man and his hardware!


You're not married, are you.









Try telling any woman that you're married to to "shove it" and you're more likely to end up sharing the couch with the family pets than sharing your bed with your wife.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You're not married, are you.









Try telling any woman that you're married to to "shove it" and you're more likely to end up sharing the couch with the family pets than sharing your bed with your wife.









~Ceadder










If she has any commonsense she would not get between a man and his hardware or she will end up on the couch without the pet and if that does not work just drag the couch out into the front yard. OH! By the way I wouldn't make the dog go outside it might rain.


----------



## Rayleyne

Tick tock asus, bring the board out in aus already.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*


Tick tock asus, bring the board out in aus already.


I bet they're holding off for the official Launch of Bulldozer. They did this with CIVF and only launched when Thubbie launched. This is typical ASUS.









I know I think the board is ugly but if I weren't out for Water, I might have gone after V. But this time I'ma do it up right and have my cooling system together before I make this move.









~Ceadder


----------



## Phobos223

Anyone find a review where they bench it against a CHIV yet? Seems like the 990FX is nothing special from the inital reviews


----------



## bufu994

guys what is going to be the best ram for the CHV ?????
more important at how many MHz ??


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufu994;13736765*
> guys what is going to be the best ram for the CHV ?????
> more important at how many MHz ??


take a look at these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231355
(these are on the qvl list)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145316
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231449

it is best to go with memory on the Crosshair V QVL list as Cylas pointed out


----------



## Cylas

Take a look on the Crosshair V DRAM QVL


----------



## Erick

When will CHVF be released for sale, sabertooth already on newegg i want CHVF now!!!!

Such a sexy board i must have! lol.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Eh not sure i'll get the CH V unless BD is out at the same time. I don't want one or the other.


----------



## PureOC Jim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223;13727880*
> Anyone find a review where they bench it against a CHIV yet? Seems like the 990FX is nothing special from the inital reviews


There is not much difference between the IV. The V has no PCIe switches and is normal ATX size. The basic features and benefits are essentially the same but it obviously has Socket AM3. Bulldozer should overclock easier using the auto overclock and throttle up and down better with the re engineered architecture.


----------



## Erick

I want a new board, coz my current one only has 2 pci-e slots, and i have 3 video cards...hd 6950.

I've been waiting to buy this board since february, with or without BD.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureOC Jim;13740453*
> There is not much difference between the IV. The V has no PCIe switches and is normal ATX size. The basic features and benefits are essentially the same but it obviously has Socket AM3. Bulldozer should overclock easier using the auto overclock and throttle up and down better with the re engineered architecture.


Yea sounds like AM3+ is the only real bonus... Hopefully the first BD chips will work good enough in the CHIV.

Oh.. and never mention "auto overclock" here again... is blasphemy!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223;13741086*
> *Yea sounds like AM3+ is the only real bonus... Hopefully the first BD chips will work good enough in the CHIV.*
> 
> Oh.. and never mention "auto overclock" here again... is blasphemy!!


Agreed.









Auto Overclock? Is kinda like taking your sister to the Prom. Thank god I don't have a sister.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Nilsom

Hello everyone,
I have in my OCStation CrosshairIV,
Will it work also on Crosshair V
did not want to be with OC station without use,
thanks


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilsom;13757896*
> Hello everyone,
> I have in my OCStation CrosshairIV,
> Will it work also on Crosshair V
> did not want to be with OC station without use,
> thanks


Yes, anything that works on a Crosshair IV will work the same or better on a Crosshair V.


----------



## narmour

I've preordered this board just waititng for a release date!!


----------



## Atomfix

***, a club already for this motherboard..... jeez how lame


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atomfix*


***, a club already for this motherboard..... jeez how lame


*** a member who doesn't know how to keep his yap shut...... jeez how lame.

Crosshair V is less than a month from Launch. You should probably check the start of the Crosshair IV thread to see when IT was started.

Go away now little man you bother me.









~Ceadder


----------



## dec0y

Can't wait, I've been considering going Intel to get SLI. This is coming just in time, I was just about to upgrade.


----------



## jjceo

Mine is on the way via UPS. I already have the other parts and will use an AMD 1100T until Bulldozer FX-8150P is released and then I will swap out CPUs. I will probably build it this week end or early next week whenever the truck gets here.


----------



## loafer987

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjceo*


Mine is on the way via UPS. I already have the other parts and will use an AMD 1100T until Bulldozer FX-8150P is released and then I will swap out CPUs. I will probably build it this week end or early next week whenever the truck gets here.


WHERE did you find one!!! I must have! I can't find them retailing anywhere yet! Maybe its just Canada doesnt have them yet...


----------



## jjceo

I buy from about 10 web sites as I build a lot of computers. I saw the Mwave.com had them in their order pages but not in stock yet. Suddenly it popped to “order now” so I placed one in my order basket and called them. Sure enough they had 3 and more on the way for several days coming in a row. I placed the order and it shipped 2 hours later. I got lucky!


----------



## The Sandman

Tempting! I see Mwave does have a few but I'm still not decided.


----------



## Havoknova

i saw this video and looks so aawesome rawr

  
 



  



 
check the last part 4 WAY SLI ROG ACCESSORY JUST FOR FORMULA V HAVE FUN


----------



## Bear907

I ordered mine through MWave today and they've already sent me a track. Hopefully have my board by the end of the week! It also seems to be the model WITHOUT the Thunderbolt card as I didn't see any mention of it on their site. A OK for me.


----------



## mastical

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bear907*


I ordered mine through MWave today and they've already sent me a track. Hopefully have my board by the end of the week! It also seems to be the model WITHOUT the Thunderbolt card as I didn't see any mention of it on their site. A OK for me.


ive been waiting for this, thanks man.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bear907*


I ordered mine through MWave today and they've already sent me a track. Hopefully have my board by the end of the week! It also seems to be the model WITHOUT the Thunderbolt card as I didn't see any mention of it on their site. A OK for me.


Ordered mine.









Thanks for the tip.

Just got Sabertooth yesterday (6/7/11)


----------



## B-Roll

Just ordered mine. Hopefully if processing goes fine tomorrow, I should have it Friday.


----------



## darthjoe229

Awesome. Waiting for it on newegg so I can bundle it with some other stuff. Anybody have any ideas when it'll get up there?


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;13804144*
> Awesome. Waiting for it on newegg so I can bundle it with some other stuff. Anybody have any ideas when it'll get up there?


No but im really surprised it isn't already. They even had one of the guys from Asus at newegg and showed them off on newegg tv and everything.


----------



## kahboom

Purchased mine on www.excaliberpc.com


----------



## kahboom

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=10505340290 interesting to know, you can purchase a bulldozer right now from china and have it shipped here in the states, takes about two weeks to get but its the first revision, the one that is supposed to have problems, and there are waiting to release the new revision here in the states, no one has written a review on this yet, was surfing the internet and found some website talking about it and looked it up and found the site, had to use google translation tool to read the thing, its 308.00 is usa currency and like 65 to 50 to ship it here.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom;13805122*
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=10505340290 interesting to know, you can purchase a bulldozer right now from china and have it shipped here in the states, takes about two weeks to get but its the first revision, the one that is supposed to have problems, and there are waiting to release the new revision here in the states, no one has written a review on this yet, was surfing the internet and found some website talking about it and looked it up and found the site, had to use google translation tool to read the thing, its 308.00 is usa currency and like 65 to 50 to ship it here.


Will definitely wait for BD to drop here. I'm not that hot to get one.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## mav2000

Here is mine:



























Let me know if you want some inputs on the board. Have quite an extensive review ongoing.


----------



## jjceo

Here is my new build. All the parts will be here Monday. I have 80% of them already. I use use the AMD 1100T CPU until the BD FX-8150p is available and then swap over. I will use the 1100T as a spare for two other 6 core systems I have. I can't wait to get the tools out.
_________________________________________________

Mother boardASUS Crosshair V Formula 990FX

MemoryCorsair XMS PC12800 RAM - 8GB, DDR3, Dual Channel, Cl 9, PC12800, 1600MHz(4x2GB)

CPUAMD 1100T Six Core CPU

CaseCOOLER MASTER HAF 932 Blue RC-932-KKN3-GP Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case

Power SupplyCOOLER MASTER Silent Pro Gold Series RSC00-80GAD3-US 1200W ATX 12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.92 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

Hard Drives StorageFour Seagate 2TB drives

SSD DriveIntel 320 Series 160 GIG SSD

Backup primary DriveSeagate 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD

GPU Display cardSapphire HD 6970

Cold Cathode LightingLOGISYS Computer CLK12BL2 12" DUAL COLD CATHODE KIT - OEM

Cold Cathode LightingLOGISYS Computer CLK8BL2a Blue Dual 8" Cold Cathode Light Kit - OEM

Operating SystemMicrosoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit English 1-Pack - OEM

BluRay driveLG WH10LS30 10X Blu-ray Burner - LightScribe Support - Bulk - OEM

DVD driveASUS Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 24X DVD Burner - Bulk - OEM

CPU CoolerCORSAIR Hydro H70 CWCH70 120mm High Performance CPU Cooler


----------



## B-Roll

Anyone know of any other spots to get this ?? Mwave dropped the ball and called me to tell me that everything was in stock and ready to go. Now just get an email saying it's out of stock and asked me if I wanted the crosshair iv

No thanks. Bad mwave


----------



## Aestylis

They are up on the Egg!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131735


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aestylis;13810926*
> They are up on the Egg!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131735


My hero!


----------



## Rayleyne




----------



## B-Roll

Oh that's wonderful since I now have to wait for Mwave to refund my money til I can get it from a real company.


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13811049*
> Oh that's wonderful since I now have to wait for Mwave to refund my money til I can get it from a real company.


least it sells in your area lol


----------



## B-Roll

Well I said screw it and moved MORE funds around so I can have this. It's the principal of it all! Haha.


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13811274*
> Well I said screw it and moved MORE funds around so I can have this. It's the principal of it all! Haha.


Rofl


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13811274*
> Well I said screw it and moved MORE funds around so I can have this. It's the principal of it all! Haha.


That sucks man lol... Luckily I had a couple errands to run this morning and funds to transfer myself or I'd probably be in the same boat. But worse... the wife barely agreed to the first transfer.



Now bring on them chips!


----------



## Rayleyne

Wonder if newegg can ship to aus


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Just bought one. Need two new rigs so I'll wait to buy these again when they ship with Thunderbolt...can't wait.


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower;13811881*
> That sucks man lol... Luckily I had a couple errands to run this morning and funds to transfer myself or I'd probably be in the same boat. But worse... the wife barely agreed to the first transfer.
> 
> 
> 
> Now bring on them chips!


Haha excellent!!

And yes, give us the chips!!!!

Here's to hoping newegg processes my order and it gets here tomorrow.


----------



## RussianJ

Ordered mine. W00t! Newegg FTW


----------



## Tweeky

My Crosshair V is on order from NewEgg too
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131735
Sabertooth available too
Installed a Sabertooth yesterday with a 955 all went well and it's all working fine
Overclocked to 3800mhz with memory set to 1600mhz 7-8-7-24


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13812586*
> My Crosshair V is on order from NewEgg too
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131735
> Sabertooth available too
> Installed a Sabertooth yesterday with a 955 all went well and it's all working fine
> Overclocked to 3800mhz with memory set to 1600mhz 7-9-7-24


That is beautiful. Just got my fedex tracking number from newegg. Should be here tomorrow. Now that's service.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Sold out already!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;13812904*
> Sold out already!


Thats very sad!


----------



## Tweeky

New BIOS for the Sabertooth


----------



## Tweeky

New BIOS for the Sabertooth No. 2


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;13812904*
> Sold out already!


Just got an email from the Egg...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newegg*
> "We're sorry but ASUS built a limited number of Crosshair Vs' and will no longer be making them. Maybe next time you'll make up your mind quicker so you can get something so good."












~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13813193*
> Just got an email from the Egg...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Newegg
> "We're sorry but ASUS built a limited number of Crosshair Vs' and will no longer be making them. Maybe next time you'll make up your mind quicker so you can get something so good."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


You are a mean person !


----------



## jjceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000;13807156*
> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you want some inputs on the board. Have quite an extensive review ongoing.


Thanks for the great photos. I was wondering are the CPU mounting holes for the cooler identical to the AM3 socket? I checked that it was but for some reason all the photos make the mounting holes look further apart. I have an H70 to use with an 1100T. I am hoping it will fit.

My board is on a slow truck from California so I will not get mine until probably Monday. I see that ASUS still has not posted the English manual on the web yet. I was hoping to do some pre-reading on the UEFI bios but my Japanese is rusty.


----------



## bufu994

pls tell me Im wrong















so the Sabertooth can recognize 1866Mhz Ram without O.C.

and the Crooshair V only up to 1600Mhz ???????????????????


----------



## jjceo

From what I know the Crosshair V can run memory at 2133 MHz. So far it is only one set of memory and it is limited to two slots at 4 Gig memory total.

G.SKILL F3-17066CL7D-4GBPIS 4GB (2 x 2GB) DS - - 7-10-7-27 1.65


----------



## sprower

@jjceo Yup cooler mounting is the same for AM3 and AM3+ it'd be a giant pita to make all those Athlon/Phenom/Thuban backward compatible otherwise.


----------



## damninhell

i pre order mine and its on backorder until 14, \hopefully one more week


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufu994;13813970*
> pls tell me Im wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so the Sabertooth can recognize 1866Mhz Ram without O.C.
> 
> and the Crooshair V only up to 1600Mhz ???????????????????


Yes its true for the sabertooth and it can be overclocked to 2400mhz
i have not seen the crosshair v


----------



## narmour

pre=ordered mine and it's in a 'warehouse queue' haha, c'mon already!


----------



## Tweeky

*YES* CPU mounting holes for the cooler are identical to the AM3 socket I was able to install my old cooler on my new sabertooth


----------



## Tweeky

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=12&f_name=J6522_Crosshair_V_Formula.zip#J6522_Crosshair_V_Formula.zip

Manual for Crosshair V now available

oops its in Japanese


----------



## Tweeky

I will have to give *Newegg* a *+Rep*! My Crosshair V is on the truck and headed this way. Thanks Newegg for the fast service.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13813598*
> You are a mean person !


I keed I keed.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13816380*
> I will have to give Newegg a +Rep my Crosshair V is on the truck and headed this way. Thanks Newegg for the fast service


Got my Crosshair V from Mwave, it's on an airplane from Calif. now.









Should be here tomorrow, by the time I get home from work.









I am telling you this on a Sabertooth 990FX I got Tuesday (6/7/11)


----------



## Tweeky

Sabertooth 990FX $199.99 + $8.50 shipping at newegg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131736

Crosshair V Formula 990FX $239.99 + $8.50 shipping at newegg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131735


----------



## Tatakai All

My Crosshair V has yet to ship but I got it for a couple of bucks cheaper $227.93. Pretty jealous that you guys are getting it sooner, but then again its only going to sit in the box until I get my hands on a FX-8130P.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13816380*
> I will have to give *Newegg* a *+Rep*! My Crosshair V is on the truck and headed this way. Thanks Newegg for the fast service.


Ditto... Normally I pay the extra couple dollars to expedite processing and it almost never goes out the same day. Decided not to this time and went with the 3 day shipping and of course... it ships the same day lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;13817237*
> My Crosshair V has yet to ship but I got it for a couple of bucks cheaper $227.93. Pretty jealous that you guys are getting it sooner, *but then again its only going to sit in the box until I get my hands on a FX-8130P.*


No way. At worse it will have to sit a few days for me to chip out a new mobo tray for the desk. I really can't wait though. Especially to see how much faster (if any at all) we can get the Phenom/Athlons on these 9xx chipsets.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower;13817454*
> Ditto... Normally I pay the extra couple dollars to expedite processing and it almost never goes out the same day. Decided not to this time and went with the 3 day shipping and of course... it ships the same day lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way. At worse it will have to sit a few days for me to chip out a new mobo tray for the desk. I really can't wait though. Especially to see how much faster (if any at all) we can get the Phenom/Athlons on these 9xx chipsets.


I'd do the same but I'm keeping my maiden Crosshair V(irgin) fresh, under wraps and untouched until Bulldozer is ready to plow the living daylights outta her.


----------



## SwishaMane

So, is the M5A99X EVO the low end version of the top 3? Cause, it looks the best, even looks like it might have the good caps from the sabertooth, am unsure tho. I am just observing...


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane;13817637*
> So, is the M5A99X EVO the low end version of the top 3? Cause, it looks the best, even looks like it might have the good caps from the sabertooth, am unsure tho. I am just observing...


yes but it is a good board its just less


----------



## mav2000

You cant see the 1866/2000/2133 options in the bios as of now. I guess they will unlock more ram multi's when you install a BD


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000;13818372*
> You cant see the 1866/2000/2133 options in the bios as of now. I guess they will unlock more ram multi's when you install a BD


Or overclock your Phenom.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## darthjoe229

Well I live in NH and we had an epic storm last night...by the time the internet was back it was listed as deactivated...anybody have ANY idea how long they'll be outta stock? Ordered other parts anways (check the build log in sig







) but I can't wait to get my hands on that board


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;13820429*
> Well I live in NH and we had an epic storm last night...by the time the internet was back it was listed as deactivated...anybody have ANY idea how long they'll be outta stock? Ordered other parts anways (check the build log in sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I can't wait to get my hands on that board


call and ask and then let us know - thanks


----------



## Rayleyne

I swear i am about to go buy a P67 SLI EVGA board, and a 2500k then vendor my 1090T if asus don't make these available in aus.


----------



## BentZero

You might want to check NewEgg again just like I did a minute ago.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

I just ordered one!!!!

*ASUS Crosshair V Formula*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131735


----------



## Kasaris

Sweet! I Just Ordered one too.


----------



## B-Roll

Mines on the truck out for delivery!!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13824349*
> Mines on the truck out for delivery!!


I will require lots of pics. Congrads!


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13814594*
> http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=12&f_name=J6522_Crosshair_V_Formula.zip#J6522_Crosshair_V_Formula.zip
> 
> Manual for Crosshair V now available
> 
> oops its in Japanese


Here´s the english one


----------



## Chuckclc

Just ordered one of these bad boys from the Egg. Think I will reserve this spot right here for pics.


----------



## CesarNYC

Thanks for the heads up. I got tired of waiting on a gigabyte 990fx board to hit the US, so Crosshair it is! Should see mine on Monday. Crossing my fingers that Bulldozer doesn't suck.


----------



## B-Roll

Will take better pics when I get home. Girlfriend just sent me this one


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader;13824654*
> Here´s the english one


your link is not working

I got it to work thanks


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13825970*
> Will take better pics when I get home. Girlfriend just sent *herself* this one


Wait.. that's not including the one you ordered? *Fixed*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13826555*
> your link is not working


Strange.. it worked for me earlier.


edit: It's still working on my end.


----------



## B-Roll




----------



## sprower

ROG sticker? Or is that just printed on the bottom of the box?


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower;13827505*
> ROG sticker? Or is that just printed on the bottom of the box?


ROG sticker. :]


----------



## sprower

^^I was afraid of that. I swore I would never.... but I have this perfect empty spot in the corner of my desktop for that to fill.


----------



## Bear907

my CHV was delivered this afternoon. woot!


----------



## B-Roll

I'm just dreading taking off some of my water loop to get this baby in. I'm told I should be able to slide my old board out and this one right in so we'll see.


----------



## Bear907

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13827660*
> I'm just dreading taking off some of my water loop to get this baby in. I'm told I should be able to slide my old board out and this one right in so we'll see.


or use it as an opportunity to flush your loop - tis what I would do personally.

If youa re going to try and sneak the boards in and out, but sure to do a leak test prior to booting it up. Would be a shame to rush it and short a new CH V


----------



## wedge

I picked up mine today. How do I join the club?

Edit: Oh yeah, and I asked the guys at the store when the Bulldozer's would be in. They said probably within a week. But I honestly don't think they knew what they were talking about.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge;13828121*
> I picked up mine today. How do I join the club?
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, and I asked the guys at the store when the Bulldozer's would be in. They said probably within a week. But I honestly don't think they knew what they were talking about.


bulldozer will be out in aug.


----------



## AsanteSoul

just got mine at my local B&M shop...didn't realize it was so cheap...gonna put a 1090t on this for now...when are bulldozer chips supposed to debut anyway...this board needs some 32nm fun


----------



## LBear

Im not sure which 990x board to get. Im kinda tempted to get this one. Cant make up my mind. Guess ill wait til people post some OC results with a 1090t then ill decide. Im still gonna wait for Komodo so no BD for me this year. Congrats to those with the board it looks beautiful.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13827461*
























PORN!!!!























Congrads! Mine should be here soon.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul;13828276*
> just got mine at my local B&M shop...didn't realize it was so cheap...gonna put a 1090t on this for now...when are bulldozer chips supposed to debut anyway...this board needs some 32nm fun


I was surprised too. I thought for sure it would be more expensive and it's not much more than the IV is going for. These suckers hold their value really well.


----------



## Ceadderman

One of these days I'm gonna do a Freebie with my RoG sticker.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13827461*


AAHHH!! Cant wait! Just got my UPS shipping number, but there is no info linked to it yet.







Hopefully they send it out tomorrow. You know if BD hadn't delayed their chips a couple months i would have never been able to get this board. I would have just got a chip and dropped it into my current board and probably would have been happy with it.

AMD=Cheeky bastards


----------



## AsanteSoul

i gotta say..AMD is making me really happy..im defecting from the intel side and trying out AMD and i can already see why so many members love AMD...the board was a great price! I wonder how much more it would cost with the thunderbolt


----------



## Centerline

Early Fathers Day present to myself... .. .


----------



## Armand Hammer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*


i gotta say..AMD is making me really happy..im defecting from the intel side and trying out AMD and i can already see why so many members love AMD...the board was a great price! I wonder how much more it would cost with the thunderbolt


Huh?









Dude you've got a 2500k.

Unless Bulldozer mops the floor with it, I wouldn't bother


----------



## BullsEyeGuy

Just ordered mine via ExcaliburPC for $227! They are unfortunately on backorder, but at least I know it's reserved for me.


----------



## AsanteSoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Armand Hammer*


Huh?









Dude you've got a 2500k.

Unless Bulldozer mops the floor with it, I wouldn't bother


I hear you man...but, I'm a very simple man...until I upgraded to sandy bridge I was with a Q6600 and 8800 gtx for about 4 years...was all i needed! Although there are some noticeable improvements...it doesn't really interest me to hit 4.5ghz and whatnot...i mean, i actually dont care...this sig rig is going to my relative..and I'll start anew with this board and BD...im sure I wont notice a thing..heck...benchmarks dont interest me..as long as my games look smoove and Im havin fun...don't really care about what chip i use or achieving overclocks into the 4.5ghz+ range...i guess im weird like that


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul;13830648*
> I hear you man...but, I'm a very simple man...until I upgraded to sandy bridge I was with a Q6600 and 8800 gtx for about 4 years...was all i needed! Although there are some noticeable improvements...it doesn't really interest me to hit 4.5ghz and whatnot...i mean, i actually dont care...this sig rig is going to my relative..and I'll start anew with this board and BD...im sure I wont notice a thing..heck...benchmarks dont interest me..as long as my games look smoove and Im havin fun...don't really care about what chip i use or achieving overclocks into the 4.5ghz+ range...i guess im weird like that


Nah, epeen is seriously overated, nauseating even.


----------



## HAF_wit

Hey guys, I've been tabbing back and forth on my newegg shopping cart but I really wanted to get one with a ThunderBolt. Does anyone know if they are still going to release the package deal including the card? My X-Fi is seriously on it's last leg and I just can't stand on board sound.









I asked the 'egg earlier in chat, and the gal said she had no idea but I could suggest it through their online tool. I was hoping someone here might have seen confirmation via pre-order from a site that might be carrying this.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAF_wit*


Hey guys, I've been tabbing back and forth on my newegg shopping cart but I really wanted to get one with a ThunderBolt. Does anyone know if they are still going to release the package deal including the card? My X-Fi is seriously on it's last leg and I just can't stand on board sound.









I asked the 'egg earlier in chat, and the gal said she had no idea but I could suggest it through their online tool. I was hoping someone here might have seen confirmation via pre-order from a site that might be carrying this.


Why do people think that this board comes with Thunderbolt?









It's Rampage III Black Edition that comes with Thunderbolt. To my knowledge, Crosshair V never came with or was intended for Thunderbolt to be packaged with it.

RIIIBE is ~$590

Crosshair V ~$240

I'm sure you can see why RIIIBE comes with Thunderbolt and Crosshair V does not. I think that RIIIBE would be cheaper if it didn't have Thunderbolt included.









~Ceadder


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Why do people think that this board comes with Thunderbolt?









It's Rampage III Black Edition that comes with Thunderbolt. To my knowledge, Crosshair V never came with or was intended for Thunderbolt to be packaged with it.

RIIIBE is ~$590

Crosshair V ~$240

I'm sure you can see why RIIIBE comes with Thunderbolt and Crosshair V does not. I think that RIIIBE would be cheaper if it didn't have Thunderbolt included.









~Ceadder










The reason is that many of the early reviews/leaks had this:








edit: Price isn't a consideration. I would be paying an additional 250ish dollars for a new sound card either way.


----------



## Bear907

Not sure when the package with thunderbolt will come out but it definitely will. I'm reading through the CHV manual now and it has a section about the thunderbolt and how to install it.


----------



## darthjoe229

Ordered tonight, should be here middle of next week! So pumped!


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bear907*


Not sure when the package with thunderbolt will come out but it definitely will. I'm reading through the CHV manual now and it has a section about the thunderbolt and how to install it.










I didn't even think of looking at the manual! (They have it available for download on the Asus site.)









It's probably a good thing that the BD chips aren't out yet, or I would definitely be going for that instant gratification from clicking on that *submit order* button I'm so addicted to.









Yep, there it is.


----------



## moonmanas

White and black and Blue and black versions would be nice


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAF_wit*









I didn't even think of looking at the manual! (They have it available for download on the Asus site.)









It's probably a good thing that the BD chips aren't out yet, or I would definitely be going for that instant gratification from clicking on that *submit order* button I'm so addicted to.









Yep, there it is.


















Lol, they are explaining how to insert a card into a PCI E slot to someone that just bought an Asus CHV. Hopefully they know how to do at least this much.









So that comes with the Formula board?


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*


Lol, they are explaining how to insert a card into a PCI E slot to someone that just bought an Asus CHV. Hopefully they know how to do at least this much.









So that comes with the Formula board?


So does it have a pic on the box of how to remove it from the box!


----------



## Ceadderman

Oooh nice. Never saw that in any review. Apologies for doubts.









Yeah don't see how anyone who builds computers even at the most basic level doesn't know how to plug a component into a PCI-e slot.









Hey ASUS could you tell me how to plug my ODD cable into my SATA slot?
































It would be awesome if ASUS was to sell Thunderbolt separately.









~Ceadder


----------



## Optimus_Prime

Umm will there be an Asus Crosshair V Extreme edition any time soon or are there any links with that particular info out there????


----------



## AsanteSoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


Nah, epeen is seriously overated, nauseating even.


Yeah I definitely agree wholeheartedly...that's why I just don't care..as long as I can play my games well, and use the computer for my intentions..the expensive equipment, and high (and useless, to me at least, overclocks) aren't necessary...

One question btw..how's that chip your using with the gtx 580? do games run well with that 3.7 oc?


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Optimus_Prime*


Umm will there be an Asus Crosshair V Extreme edition any time soon or are there any links with that particular info out there????


I bet it'll happen, just probably not for a few months. Maybe we'll see it by Christmas if we're lucky. Nothing official yet, though.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*


One question btw..how's that chip your using with the gtx 580? do games run well with that 3.7 oc?


Games run fine although I have a feeling it's somewhat holding my 580 back. I'm not going to keep an overclock on it until I get a BD chip.


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


Games run fine although I have a feeling it's somewhat holding my 580 back. I'm not going to keep an overclock on it until I get a BD chip.


Nah i don't think it would be holding back, i mean before i got my x6 i was running a 550 X2 @ 3.8 it didn't appear to be holding GTX 460 sli back, though i was playing at 6040x1080(bezel corrected 5760x1080) both cards would max and most games i got about 50-60 fps


----------



## LBear

So is the thunderbolt for audio and LAN? Whats the difference between the on board LAN and thunderbolt LAN?


----------



## Dwood

just ordered a CH V and another 470, figured it would keep me from jumpin to intel. Poor ole 630 gonna be straining to keep up.


----------



## Tweeky

English manual for Crosshair V

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=12&f_name=E6522_Crosshair_V_Formula.zip#E6522_Crosshair_V_Formula.zip


----------



## Evil Penguin

No info on the CH V Extreme yet?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin;13835010*
> No info on the CH V Extreme yet?


Probably won't be an Extreme since CVFormula can SLI. No need for Extreme unless there are some newer features that didn't make it on Formula. Also Formula has Intel Chipset onboard.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Evil Penguin

I liked the placement of some things better on the Extreme.


----------



## feteru

Is newegg.com down for anyone else? Mine just gets a Http/1.1 Service Unavailable message when I try to go onto it. Tried from chrome, firefox 4 and safari and none work.

[using MBP until I build my comp this summer







]


----------



## Tweeky

for the Crosshair V

http://www.techpowerup.com/146574/ASUS-ROG-Launches-Bigfoot-Networks-Killer-E2100-Networking-With-New-AMD-Motherboard.html


----------



## Ceadderman

I have to say that I feel the same way. Like the buttons up the side of the board.









Though if you have sleeved your PSU it could make for an interesting attempt to activate them.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feteru;13835150*
> Is newegg.com down for anyone else? Mine just gets a Http/1.1 Service Unavailable message when I try to go onto it. Tried from chrome, firefox 4 and safari and none work.
> 
> [using MBP until I build my comp this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


newegg up for me

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131735


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feteru;13835150*
> Is newegg.com down for anyone else? Mine just gets a Http/1.1 Service Unavailable message when I try to go onto it. Tried from chrome, firefox 4 and safari and none work.
> 
> [using MBP until I build my comp this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Just pulled up the site. No issues. Try restarting your Internet and if that doesn't work restart your system.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Evil Penguin

I honestly do think this board is more beast than the CH V Formula.
It would suck if they didn't release an Extreme edition for V.


----------



## Optimus_Prime

OK here is a tough question for you will the Asus Thunderbolt be lees good equal or better than the ASUS Xonar PCIe D2X/XDT for audio???


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin;13835209*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly do think this board is more beast than the CH V Formula.
> It would suck if they didn't release an Extreme edition for V.


time will tell?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Optimus_Prime;13835210*
> OK here is a tough question for you will the Asus Thunderbolt be lees good equal or better than the ASUS Xonar PCIe D2X/XDT for audio???


I will vote better because it would not be an advantage for ASUS to try to sell TB if it was not?

Does anyone have a ThunderBolt on a Crosshair V at this time?


----------



## Optimus_Prime

No i don't think the bundle is out yet


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13835253*
> *I will vote better* because it would not be an advantage for ASUS to try to sell TB if it was not?
> 
> Does anyone have a ThunderBolt on a Crosshair V at this time?


I'd have to disagree.
Knowing very little about the Xonar my first instinct says it'd be better if you're looking for audio quality. Judging by inputs alone tells me TB=3 inputs=gamer Xonar=7+inputs=audiophile.


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBear;13833682*
> So is the thunderbolt for audio and LAN? Whats the difference between the on board LAN and thunderbolt LAN?


IIRC the NIC on the Thunderbolt expansion card would be one of the Killer 2100's.

Not sure why that would be a selling point when the board already comes with an Intel NIC..


----------



## AsanteSoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;13833227*
> Games run fine although I have a feeling it's somewhat holding my 580 back. I'm not going to keep an overclock on it until I get a BD chip.


ok cool..i'll be using a gtx 570...and then when BD comes out get another 570 and maybe a 6 core processor...don't really care if it's better than sandy bridge...just care that it can feed my 2 cards what it needs and allow me to play my games happily


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne;13833310*
> Nah i don't think it would be holding back, i mean before i got my x6 i was running a 550 X2 @ 3.8 it didn't appear to be holding GTX 460 sli back, though i was playing at 6040x1080(bezel corrected 5760x1080) both cards would max and most games i got about 50-60 fps


When I had my GTX 480 in I noticed that when I oc'd my 955 to 3.9 I got a jump in fps. Can't remember how much but it was a above decent one.


----------



## B-Roll

PITA so far! But I'm almost there


----------



## AsanteSoul

it's...it's beautiful:sad-smile ...i need to hurry and put mine together aswell..hmm..i wonder if i cna fit to direct cu II on this bad boy


----------



## B-Roll

In BIOS with the CHV it says my temp on water is 32c when I normally get 19-20 :[

Installing Windows now. We'll see.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13838987*
> In BIOS with the CHV it says my temp on water is 32c when I normally get 19-20 :[
> 
> Installing Windows now. We'll see.


I would be more inclined to believe 32 than 19.







Hopefully this means that they were able to fix the problem with the LPCIO with the new 990FX chipset.


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;13839021*
> I would be more inclined to believe 32 than 19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this means that they were able to fix the problem with the LPCIO with the new 990FX chipset.


Haha true. I'm just used to seeing that low (mostly wrong) number!!


----------



## HAF_wit

Hot damn, that's gorgeous!









I really really really really want to hear news about the pre-packaged ThunderBolt/CHVF so I don't end up snagging the one at newegg, and regretting it later.


----------



## B-Roll

Ok I'm new to the CH boards. I need help with the CPU fan error so I don't need to keep booting from bios. I should probably RTFM


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13839151*
> Ok I'm new to the CH boards. I need help with the CPU fan error so I don't need to keep booting from bios. I should probably RTFM


set it to IGNORE(BIOS)


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;13839222*
> set it to IGNORE(BIOS)


I did that. Still comes up with fan error


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13839074*
> Haha true. I'm just used to seeing that low (mostly wrong) number!!


i believe you should install your memory in the red slots on a Crosshair V
see page 2-6 in the manual


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;13839222*
> set it to IGNORE(BIOS)


^ This. In the advanced menu, you'll see where it has something like Q Fan settings or something to monitor your fan speeds/temperatures. Just select ignore since you're water cooling.









Edit: Dah, you guys posted while I was typing! Did you set *all* the fan pulldowns to ignore? There's like 5 or 6 of them IIRC.


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;13839222*
> set it to IGNORE(BIOS)


I did that. Still comes up with it


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13839151*
> Ok I'm new to the CH boards. I need help with the CPU fan error so I don't need to keep booting from bios. I should probably RTFM


you may have to plug a fan into the cpu fan port
or plug a fan into it to keep the other parts cool


----------



## IOSEFINI

Also try BOOT --> Wait for F1 if error --> DISABLE


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;13839350*
> Also try BOOT --> Wait for F1 if error --> DISABLE


Yes just found this. Booting up now haha


----------



## B-Roll

Oh wow, everything seems a lot snappier to me. I don't know why but I like it. Everything's running smoothly. Gonna have to download some of the ASUS tools off the site and mess with those. Never OC'd with an ASUS board and there's a ton of features. This should be fun. :]


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13839510*
> Oh wow, everything seems a lot snappier to me. I don't know why but I like it. Everything's running smoothly. Gonna have to download some of the ASUS tools off the site and mess with those. Never OC'd with an ASUS board and there's a ton of features. This should be fun. :]


what mobo did you have before?


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;13839548*
> what mobo did you have before?


Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H


----------



## mastical

You now have half multi's!


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13839662*
> Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H


OK. Welcome to ASUS
I tried a lot of mobos, but ASUS seems the best. Im testing my new Sabertooth right now.
Will buy the CH V too. Soon.
Good luck with it... and add a small fan for VRM-NB cooling


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13839272*
> I did that. Still comes up with it


Just hook up one of your case fans to the cpu header. That's what I did for a while.


----------



## crossy82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Optimus_Prime*


Umm will there be an Asus Crosshair V Extreme edition any time soon or are there any links with that particular info out there????


I'm hoping for a Black Edition,like the Rampage III.That would be awesome.


----------



## B-Roll

TurboV Evo freezes my computer when I hit apply for an OC. :[


----------



## Dwood

So I ordered mine next day air from Newegg saturday, got a tracking number today......does that mean it will be here Mon? Not familar with next day air starting on weekends.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood;13846557*
> So I ordered mine next day air from Newegg saturday, got a tracking number today......does that mean it will be here Mon? Not familar with next day air starting on weekends.


You usually have to place the order on a business day in order to get it the following business day. Does it say your item has been shipped or has UPS been electronically notified to expect your item for shipping?


----------



## Dwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin;13846617*
> You usually have to place the order on a business day in order to get it the following business day. Does it say your item has been shipped or has UPS been electronically notified to expect your item for shipping?


Says(from email today), Your tracking number has been generated and your package/order will ship out today.


----------



## Evil Penguin

If it ships today, you might get it late tomorrow.
Depends on where you live.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ummm if you're in the States, there is NO shipping on Sunday. Still, notification counts as shipped I guess.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Dwood

Guess I'm just wishing


----------



## B-Roll

1 hour in and stable so far.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Try ten runs Intel Burn Test 6GB iterations.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13847441*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 hour in and stable so far.


Did you get past using TurboV to OC with? Always best to OC in the bios.
Have you tried running Asus PC Probe II for monitoring? (just guessing it'll work on the CHV) also HWMonitor version 1.11 should show NB and SB temps as well (at least the PRO version does)


----------



## Tweeky

the asus 990fx chipset does not support PC Probe II - how disappointing
HWMonitor will work to monitor temperature


----------



## B-Roll

I did everything in the BIOS

I'm 7 hours in and still stable. I'm assuming it's fine but I'm gonna keep it going.

I'm pretty sure PC probeII works. I'm new to all the asus software tools. I know the sensor works. And I'm using open hardware monitor and Aida64 to monitor temps/load. All seems well so far. Hoping to get past 4.2 eventually but wanted to start off with this first.


----------



## B-Roll

Maybe PC probe is not working correctly cus it says 54c and open hardware monitor says 37. I know the temps on these CPUs are off but it couldn't be off that much could it??


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-Roll*


Maybe PC probe is not working correctly cus it says 54c and open hardware monitor says 37. I know the temps on these CPUs are off but it couldn't be off that much could it??


PC probe reads the CPU temp, open hardware monitor the cores
Since you have a good cooling system, its posible

I had 20c+ between them
you can try to cool the back of your mobo(CPU area), and your CPU temp will drop

Is your CPU/NB oveclocked?


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


PC probe reads the CPU temp, open hardware monitor the cores
Since you have a good cooling system, its posible

I had 20c+ between them
you can try to cool the back of your mobo(CPU area), and your CPU temp will drop

Is your CPU/NB oveclocked?


No I left that on auto. I should do that next.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-Roll*


No I left that on auto. I should do that next.


Yeah, you must do that. If you can hit 3000(not that hard), that would be great


----------



## B-Roll

I've always had trouble with NB oc and voltage. At least I did with the giga board. The oc I just did on this one went a lot more smoothly than I'm used to on my other one so we'll see how it goes.

On the gigabyte board I has NB at 2500 and NB voltage 1.2-1.3 i think. And NB vid volts at 1.4. If anyone has any suggestions as far as settings, please go for it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;13850999*
> Yeah, you must do that. Try it @ 3000


I will have to do it tomorrow. I had trouble getting the NB past 2600 on my other board. Will post results here









Ok I'm booted up with NB at 3000 and goin to sleep. We'll see what is happening in the morning.

2 hours in and error. :[

I'll have to mess with it more after work.

Any suggestions? I'll probably try my NB at the same setting as I had before. 2500. Also I'm really not familiar with all the LLC settings as of yet so any help on that would be cool. I have been reading about it more and putting the CPU LLC on high-extreme helped to get that stable.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13853516*
> 2 hours in and error. :[
> 
> I'll have to mess with it more after work.
> 
> Any suggestions? I'll probably try my NB at the same setting as I had before. 2500. Also I'm really not familiar with all the LLC settings as of yet so any help on that would be cool. I have been reading about it more and putting the CPU LLC on high-extreme helped to get that stable.


These are the settings on my Crosshair IV maybe they will help
My Crosshair V will get here Tuesday
Thanks for showing PC Probe II could not get it to work on my Sabertooth I will have to try it again thanks

A Crosshair IV formula with a 1090T and G.Skill F3-16000CL9-2GBTD @ 2000mhz


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13854242*
> These are the settings on my Crosshair IV maybe they will help
> My Crosshair V will get here Tuesday
> Thanks for showing PC Probe II could not get it to work on my Sabertooth I will have to try it again thanks
> 
> A Crosshair IV formula with a 1090T and G.Skill F3-16000CL9-2GBTD @ 2000mhz


Nice, I'll try to mess with that when I get home. I've never played with offset options. More beneficial?

Also I'm not overclocking my RAM. It's 1333 gskill ram. Do I NEED to OC the NB?

I'm stable at 4.13 with my NB at stock and auto voltage.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13851025*
> I've always had trouble with NB oc and voltage. At least I did with the giga board. The oc I just did on this one went a lot more smoothly than I'm used to on my other one so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> On the gigabyte board I has NB at 2500 and NB voltage 1.2-1.3 i think. And NB vid volts at 1.4. If anyone has any suggestions as far as settings, please go for it!


To run a 3000MHz NB Freq you should be able to run 1.35-1.4v (in bios) for CPU/NB voltage with CPU/NB LLC on highest setting. Just be sure to watch voltage under load.

An OC'd NB Freq will make great performance increases. DL and run Maxxmem II and look at the "Reached Memory Score" between the two different settings (stock vs 3000MHz). You'll see a big advantage.

By using "Offset" voltage it is a little more confusing to learn (not bad thou) the plus is you'll be able to run Cool & Quiet up to a CPU multiplier of 18x. This will help keep from pounding on the system when doing just everyday things. Plus keeps things a lot cooler temp wise when not under heavy load.

Feel free to PM me if you'd like more info or need more help on a personal level. I'm always happy to help those that ask for it. Good luck!


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13854404*
> To run a 3000MHz NB Freq you should be able to run 1.35-1.4v (in bios) for CPU/NB voltage with CPU/NB LLC on highest setting. Just be sure to watch voltage under load.
> 
> An OC'd NB Freq will make great performance increases. DL and run Maxxmem II and look at the "Reached Memory Score" between the two different settings (stock vs 3000MHz). You'll see a big advantage.


Should I be leaving the NB VID voltage alone?

I've always been confused about the NB volts.

There's NB, NB VID and then CPU/NB

Do I have to mess with all of them or just CPU/NB?

I'd like to get my NB at 3000 if I can. Or at least 2800


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13854534*
> Should I be leaving the NB VID voltage alone?
> 
> I've always been confused about the NB volts.
> 
> There's NB, NB VID and then CPU/NB
> 
> Do I have to mess with all of them or just CPU/NB?
> 
> I'd like to get my NB at 3000 if I can. Or at least 2800


Only one you should need is the CPU/NB voltage.

I have not been following all your responses, but you may want to try something like this after you stabilize what you have,
250MHz ref clock with 16.5 cpu multiplier but you'd have to see what your ram can do at those settings being it's only 1333Mhz. These would work real well if it was 1600MHz ram.


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13854556*
> Only one you should need is the CPU/NB voltage.
> 
> I have not been following all your responses, but you may want to try something like this,
> 250MHz ref clock with 16.5 cpu multiplier but you'd have to see what your ram can do at those settings being it's only 1333Mhz. These would work real well if it was 1600MHz ram.


Oh yeah. Before I started OCing the NB I had my system Prime stable with 250x16.5

The ram at 1332
NB at 2000 auto voltage.
Ht Link 2000

Thats why I was asking if I'd even NEED to oc the NB

Everything running smoothly.

It's once I started to OC the NB I got the error

On my old board I got the NB stable at 2500. I also don't remember any LLC options in that bios. This one has way more.

What is a good voltage for NB @ 3000 if i can get it right?? Like I said I've always been confused about the NB in general but I'm starting to understand it more.

I'm also looking at upgrading my ram to gskill 1600. Orrrr should I look into higher clocked ram?? 1866??

I wish there was a way for me to OC and monitor stability from work haha. I don't think the rog connect works that way tho. I'm very new to the crosshair series boards. So far im liking it though.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13854701*
> Oh yeah. Before I started OCing the NB I had my system Prime stable with 250x16.5
> 
> The ram at 1332
> NB at 2000 auto voltage.
> Ht Link 2000
> 
> Thats why I was asking if I'd even NEED to oc the NB
> 
> Everything running smoothly.
> 
> It's once I started to OC the NB I got the error
> 
> On my old board I got the NB stable at 2500. I also don't remember any LLC options in that bios. This one has way more.
> 
> What is a good voltage for NB @ 3000 if i can get it right?? Like I said I've always been confused about the NB in general but I'm starting to understand it more.
> 
> I'm also looking at upgrading my ram to gskill 1600
> 
> I wish there was a way for me to OC and monitor stability from work haha. I don't think the rog connect works that way tho. I'm very new to the crosshair series boards. So far im liking it though.


Start with 1.25V for CPU/NB. If unstable(most of the time you will get an error or comp.freeze), raise it slowly.
My 1090 needs 1.25V( CH IV mobo), but now, needs 1.275V(Sabertooth mobo)

Set LLC to EXTREME - both CPU and CPU/NB


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;13854866*
> Start with 1.25V for CPU/NB. If unstable(most of the time you will get an error or comp.freeze), raise it slowly.
> My 1090 needs 1.25V( CH IV mobo), but now, needs 1.275V(Sabertooth mobo)
> 
> Set LLC to EXTREME - both CPU and CPU/NB


Ok. Any other settings in the LLC I should mess with? I think having the cpu/nb voltage on auto wasn't a good idea for me. But I'm pretty sure both those options in the LLC are set to extreme. I haven't messed with the over current protection. Should I?

Thank you everyone for the help. Anyone else with a CHV please feel free to chime in. I know I'm not the only one that's got one now! Haha


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13854701*
> Oh yeah. Before I started OCing the NB I had my system Prime stable with 250x16.5
> 
> The ram at 1332
> NB at 2000 auto voltage.
> Ht Link 2000
> 
> Thats why I was asking if I'd even NEED to oc the NB
> 
> Everything running smoothly.
> 
> It's once I started to OC the NB I got the error
> 
> On my old board I got the NB stable at 2500. I also don't remember any LLC options in that bios. This one has way more.
> 
> What is a good voltage for NB @ 3000 if i can get it right?? Like I said I've always been confused about the NB in general but I'm starting to understand it more.
> 
> I'm also looking at upgrading my ram to gskill 1600. Orrrr should I look into higher clocked ram?? 1866??
> 
> I wish there was a way for me to OC and monitor stability from work haha. I don't think the rog connect works that way tho. I'm very new to the crosshair series boards. So far im liking it though.


Definitely increase NB Freq. For CPU/NB voltage start with 1.35v and test. You may need closer to 1.4v but best to start out low and make small increases to optimize. Max safe CPU/NB voltage is same as Vcore 1.5-1.55v. Other NB voltages should be fine manually entered with stock voltages.

When testing with prime95 if you get a "Worker Has Failed" error this is usually a sign of lack of CPU/NB voltage or Dram voltage. Be sure to manually enter Dram timings and Dram voltage. If you start with 1.35v CPU/NB voltage and get this error, I'd try raising the Dram voltage a bit. If you don't get better results after 3-4 small bumps of voltage, than try a slight increase in CPU/NB voltage. Make small changes and test each one. To be stable you should pass 24 hrs of prime95, 5-10 of ITB on max setting, and than 25-50 passes of LinX.
I like to start with ITB, than LinX and save the 24 hr run of prime for last as these other two stress tests will find instability faster.

A couple simple rules to follow when testing,
BSOD is usually a lack of Vcore,
freezing or worker has failed error is usually a sign of lack of Dram voltage or CPU/NB voltage.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13854959*
> Ok. Any other settings in the LLC I should mess with? I think having the cpu/nb voltage on auto wasn't a good idea for me. But I'm pretty sure both those options in the LLC are set to extreme. I haven't messed with the over current protection. Should I?
> 
> Thank you everyone for the help. Anyone else with a CHV please feel free to chime in. I know I'm not the only one that's got one now! Haha


I keep the overcurrent prot. disable. May ruin my OC if kicks in.
Also, put a small fan for NB/VRM cooling


----------



## B-Roll

Ahhh ok. I've always been told if anything in p95 fails it's vcore and to bump it up.

One p95 worker failed about 2 hours in but eventually restarted my computer because i woke up to the windows login screen. Hmm. Would it restart due to the NB?? like i said everything was fine in prime without OCing the NB so it's gotta be that, correct?? Or I guess i should say more than likely my NB since everything was stable before that

Also @IOSEFINI
I'm pretty sure i have the over current protections off.










Anything else there I should change? That screenshot isn't mine. Should i disable everything else except for the LLC??

I'm very sorry for all the questions back to back and no results since im at work. I should fake sick to go try it haha


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;13855078*
> I keep the overcurrent prot. disable. May ruin my OC if kicks in.
> Also, put a small fan for NB/VRM cooling


OCP is for saving your hardware if your psu fails and sends the wrong voltages out. A ruined OC would be the least of your worries.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower;13855678*
> OCP is for saving your hardware if your psu fails and sends the wrong voltages out. A ruined OC would be the least of your worries.


OCP has nothing to do with the PSU failure.
OCP may limit the amperage needed by the CPU --> is to protect the VRMs(MOSFETs)


----------



## sprower

I must have misunderstood then.


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13855252*
> Ahhh ok. I've always been told if anything in p95 fails it's vcore and to bump it up.
> 
> One p95 worker failed about 2 hours in but eventually restarted my computer because i woke up to the windows login screen. Hmm. Would it restart due to the NB?? like i said everything was fine in prime without OCing the NB so it's gotta be that, correct?? Or I guess i should say more than likely my NB since everything was stable before that
> 
> Also @IOSEFINI
> I'm pretty sure i have the over current protections off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else there I should change? That screenshot isn't mine. Should i disable everything else except for the LLC??
> 
> I'm very sorry for all the questions back to back and no results since im at work. I should fake sick to go try it haha


In addition to the above, does anyone ever use the TurboEVO while in the OS? Should I even bother??


----------



## AsanteSoul

I havent had a chance to set up my crosshair yet because im still using my sandy bridge setup..but from what I have seen and heard, the software looks a bit more refined and quite easy to use...allows you to run prime in the background while making changes via the software and not having to restart the computer..I've never used it before...but it looks like a great way to save time


----------



## Havoknova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13855008*
> Definitely increase NB Freq. For CPU/NB voltage start with 1.35v and test. You may need closer to 1.4v but best to start out low and make small increases to optimize. Max safe CPU/NB voltage is same as Vcore 1.5-1.55v. Other NB voltages should be fine manually entered with stock voltages.
> 
> When testing with prime95 if you get a "Worker Has Failed" error this is usually a sign of lack of CPU/NB voltage or Dram voltage. Be sure to manually enter Dram timings and Dram voltage. If you start with 1.35v CPU/NB voltage and get this error, I'd try raising the Dram voltage a bit. If you don't get better results after 3-4 small bumps of voltage, than try a slight increase in CPU/NB voltage. Make small changes and test each one. To be stable you should pass 24 hrs of prime95, 5-10 of ITB on max setting, and than 25-50 passes of LinX.
> I like to start with ITB, than LinX and save the 24 hr run of prime for last as these other two stress tests will find instability faster.
> 
> A couple simple rules to follow when testing,
> BSOD is usually a lack of Vcore,
> freezing or worker has failed error is usually a sign of lack of Dram voltage or CPU/NB voltage.












Got my extreme on 3000mhz with 1.4v and it runs flawless...'

Thats running on 1090t 4.2ghz at 1.48vcore
1600 ram and 14x300 settings


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Update: mine should be here on Wednesday at the latest.

We should put up a google docs for this club.

CPU-Z validation (Mainboard Tab Open) screenshot and link for membership?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;13857395*
> Update: mine should be here on Wednesday at the latest.
> 
> We should put up a google docs for this club.
> 
> CPU-Z validation (Mainboard Tab Open) screenshot and link for membership?


yes I would like that but i will need a lot of help - thanks - I would not know were to begin


----------



## B-Roll

We'll help. I will any way I can. I also wouldn't know where to begin though haha.

So just for reference, here are my settings for my OC without the NB overclocked

FSB 250
Multi 16.5
Vcore 1.42
HT Link 2000
RAM 1332 7-7-7-21 @ 1.5
All other voltage on auto.
LLC on CPU is Extreme
LLC on CPU/NB is Extreme
Nothing as far as the NB has been touched.
These settings give me 4.138 stable. Looking good so far, yes?

Will be trying the NB settings suggestions mentioned earlier to see what we get. I know I can do it! Cross your fingers for me! Haha


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-Roll*


We'll help. I will any way I can. I also wouldn't know where to begin though haha.

So just for reference, here are my settings for my OC without the NB overclocked

FSB 250
Multi 16.5
Vcore 1.42
HT Link 2000
RAM 1332 7-7-7-21 @ 1.5
All other voltage on auto. 
LLC on CPU is Extreme
LLC on CPU/NB is Extreme
Nothing as far as the NB has been touched. 
These settings give me 4.138 stable. Looking good so far, yes?

Will be trying the NB settings suggestions mentioned earlier to see what we get. I know I can do it! Cross your fingers for me! Haha


4.138 that looks good to me


----------



## headmixer

Hey Guys,

OK, Here goes.

I have been running 6 Crucial C300/64Gb SSDs in a raid0 strip on my C4F for some time now, and have been achieving 1025/1040 Mb/s read, and 404/420 Mb/s write, benching with Crystal Disk Mark.









So, I recently bought 6 Crucial M4/64Gb SSDs and installed them on my C4F. Improved those marks to 1059 Mb/s read / 505 Mb/s write.








This is what I have noticed.

The M4s are now on my C5F in the same configuration. Using the same Crystal Disk Mark, I am only achieving 650Mb/s read and 395Mb/s write.









The C300s are on my SaberTooth in the same configuration. Using the same Crystal Disk Mark, I am only getting 650Mb/s read and 395Mb/s write.









It seems to me that the SATA chips is running in SATAII mode on both of the new boards.









The C4F has a setting that can be manualy set in the BIOS,(6G/s or 3G/s) this option is not offered in either of the new boards.









Has anyone else noticed this?









Not sure, may be related to the fact that I don't have an FX 8130P/8150P CPU on the boards. (may have to wait and see)

Any thoughts?


----------



## B-Roll

Alright so NB @ 3000 and 1.35v fails 5 runs of IBT. Bumped up to 1.375 now. If that fails, should I bump the RAM voltage? My ram is rated 7-7-7-21 1.5V. Or should I try to up the CPUNB to 1.4

And as for OCP in the LLC section for the CPU/NB it doesnt have a disable option. I disabled it for the CPU but it doesn't give a disable option for the CPU/NB LLC.


----------



## Tweeky

Any one know how to make a signature without photoshop ?

Thanks

We have signatures see the first page


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;13860509*
> Hey Guys,
> 
> OK, Here goes.
> 
> I have been running 6 Crucial C300/64Gb SSDs in a raid0 strip on my C4F for some time now, and have been achieving 1025/1040 Mb/s read, and 404/420 Mb/s write, benching with Crystal Disk Mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I recently bought 6 Crucial M4/64Gb SSDs and installed them on my C4F. Improved those marks to 1059 Mb/s read / 505 Mb/s write.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I have noticed.
> 
> The M4s are now on my C5F in the same configuration. Using the same Crystal Disk Mark, I am only achieving 650Mb/s read and 395Mb/s write.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The C300s are on my SaberTooth in the same configuration. Using the same Crystal Disk Mark, I am only getting 650Mb/s read and 395Mb/s write.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that the SATA chips is running in SATAII mode on both of the new boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The C4F has a setting that can be manualy set in the BIOS,(6G/s or 3G/s) this option is not offered in either of the new boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, may be related to the fact that I don't have an FX 8130P/8150P CPU on the boards. (may have to wait and see)
> 
> Any thoughts?


Time to sell some SSDs'?









Sorry just bein a bit of a smart ass. Still though I don't believe that you'll see any benefit(Read/Write Speeds) running more than 2 or 3 SSDs'. What was your Microsoft Index Score, 1 billion?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Anyone that makes a signature that is appropriate for a Crosshair V and gets it set up and ready to use.
I will use it

I have never made one so your help is needed

Thanks


----------



## B-Roll

I wish I was creative I'd make one.

On another note, I just thought of something. A friend of mine said that my OC could be having trouble getting to the right stability cus of my RAM being rated at 1.5v and having a CAS latency of 7.

Thoughts? Cus I have noticed most people's DRAM's voltages being 1.6 but I didn't really think anything of it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-Roll*


I wish I was creative I'd make one.

On another note, I just thought of something. A friend of mine said that my OC could be having trouble getting to the right stability cus of my RAM being rated at 1.5v and having a CAS latency of 7.

Thoughts? Cus I have noticed most people's DRAM's voltages being 1.6 but I didn't really think anything of it.


Try widening your latency. If the OC runs more stable you'll know that was the issue and will be able to adjust accordingly. Try bumping up to 8 Latency and then increase one more if fail. You shouldn't have to go higher than 9Latency but you're on 1333 so I'm not sure that really will make a difference. Can't hurt to try though.









~Ceadder


----------



## YangerD

Haven't really looked into the new CH board much. But I would probably think they OC pretty well like all other ROG motherboards.


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Try widening your latency. If the OC runs more stable you'll know that was the issue and will be able to adjust accordingly. Try bumping up to 8 Latency and then increase one more if fail. You shouldn't have to go higher than 9Latency but you're on 1333 so I'm not sure that really will make a difference. Can't hurt to try though.









~Ceadder










I will try that if LinX fails. So far it's done 10 passes and is goin strong. I upped the NB voltage so I'm hoping that did it. Fingers crossed.

Then if it fails, I'll up the NB to 1.4 and after that if it fails I'll mess with timings since I prob shouldn't go past 1.4 right?

Also looking into getting some 1600 RAM and moving this ram to my SB machine.


----------



## Tweeky

We have a Signature it on the first page

*Crosshair V Formula Club*
Please give a big thanks to Scrappy for the signature

http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=198389


----------



## B-Roll

I'm on my way!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13860603*
> Alright so NB @ 3000 and 1.35v fails 5 runs of IBT. Bumped up to 1.375 now. If that fails, should I bump the RAM voltage? My ram is rated 7-7-7-21 1.5V. Or should I try to up the CPUNB to 1.4
> 
> And as for OCP in the LLC section for the CPU/NB it doesnt have a disable option. I disabled it for the CPU but it doesn't give a disable option for the CPU/NB LLC.


I saw your last few posts, if it were me I would definitely increase dram voltage a bit. I went through this on my present OC. Had a real nice conversation with GSkill about this topic and learned a bunch. After increasing the dram voltage I was able to lower the CPU/NB voltage from 1.468 down to 1.396v which is not only more stable in the long run, but also lowers CPU Socket temp which is a win/win.

When you get into a 24 hr run of prime you may find like I did just how this all comes together.

I would highly recommend leaving the CPU Voltage OCP on "Enabled". No good reason/advantage to do other wise. It has a purpose and does it's job.

Use the win7 snipping tool for attachment so we can at least read what you've posted too please.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13861918*
> We have a Signature it on the first page
> *:wheee:Crosshair V Formula Club:wheee:*
> 
> Please give a big thanks to Scrappy for the signature
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=198389


Nice! Just gotta wait to receive it then I'm in!


----------



## Centerline




----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centerline;13864183*


What?! You already have bulldozer!!!

EDIT: I'm still lol'ing from that pic.


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centerline;13864183*


ooooo, That model takes that new Mobil 1 Thermal Compound.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt;13864423*
> ooooo, That model takes that new Mobil 1 Thermal Compound.


Actually I believe that it takes Chevron 15w45 Delo brand TIM.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Ghostleader

Hi guys

Is there anybody who runs SLI on this CVF, heard rumours that SLI is not working yet, no support with the Nvidia drivers, any thoughts guys.

Source


----------



## Dwood

toms has a review of sli on the sabertooth so it should work for ch. ill be able to tell you today when my CH V and other 470 arrive


----------



## levontraut

add em to the club pls.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13858803*
> yes I would like that but i will need a lot of help - thanks - I would not know were to begin


How's this?









http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AtwH_tI-K3dcdDJRaEd3bnNRcFY3dmM2UFAwdnQ1MFE&w=100&h=400]Moved Permanently[/URL]


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;13866738*
> How's this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved Permanently


i think the red needs to be a little lighter or the letters need to be in bold....


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut;13866863*
> i think the red needs to be a little lighter or the letters need to be in bold....


Good point, made em bold.

It auto updates every 5 min, so see if that's better in a bit.


----------



## AsanteSoul

i have this board, but haven't opened it as of yet...can someone tell me if its an e-atx or standard...i tried looking near the the 24 pin and it seems to indicate that its an e-atx...unless im very mistaken


----------



## Dwood

atx

I seen eatx beside the power too scared me


----------



## Dwood

What Ive been wanting to know is it has an 8 pin power and another 4 pin for later Bulldozers that need more power, is it ok to go ahead and plug in another 4 pin into it?


----------



## AsanteSoul

ok cool..its a nice board..but the gigabyte 990fx just surfaced and thinking to switch to that...quick question @ Dwood... how does your overclocked athlon x4 handle the dual 470's your running?


----------



## Dwood

the other 470 is on the ups truck with my crosshair V that should be here anytime now, then ill tell you.
Im sure there will be a bottleneck but hopefully BD cures that


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;13866936*
> Good point, made em bold.
> 
> It auto updates every 5 min, so see if that's better in a bit.


loads better dude. nice one.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood;13867901*
> What Ive been wanting to know is it has an 8 pin power and another 4 pin for later Bulldozers that need more power, is it ok to go ahead and plug in another 4 pin into it?


Good question. Purely guessing by it's placement I'd assume it feeds at least the DRAM V and you would need to hook up the 4 pin to even post. Just a guess though.

Also.. thanks for reminding me I have a 4 pin and molex to sleeve before my board shows up today!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12461580*
> Signature
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [PLAIN][center][url=http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/946327-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club.html][b][color=black]:wheee:Crosshair[/color][color=red] V Formula[/color][color=black] Club:wheee:[/color][/b][/url][/center][/PLAIN]
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [PLAIN][CENTER][URL="http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/946327-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club.html#post12461580"][B]ASUS [/B][B]Crosshair[/B][B] V[/B] [B]Formula (990FX) Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER][/PLAIN]


You can also write it like this using the "thread" tag - shorter









Code:



Code:


[PLAIN][CENTER][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][B][COLOR=BLACK]:wheee:Crosshair[/COLOR][COLOR=RED] V Formula[/COLOR][color=BLACK] Club:wheee:[/COLOR][/B][/URL][/CENTER][/PLAIN]

Code:



Code:


[PLAIN][CENTER][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][B]ASUS [/B][B]Crosshair[/B][B] V[/B] [B]Formula (990FX) Club[/B][/URL][CENTER][/PLAIN]


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut;13868155*
> loads better dude. nice one.


Thanks!


----------



## Dwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower;13868178*
> Good question. Purely guessing by it's placement I'd assume it feeds at least the DRAM V and you would need to hook up the 4 pin to even post. Just a guess though.
> 
> Also.. thanks for reminding me I have a 4 pin and molex to sleeve before my board shows up today!


I seen in a video preview(I think the newegg one) that is optional extra 4 pin power for the more hungry BDs.


----------



## AsanteSoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood;13868041*
> the other 470 is on the ups truck with my crosshair V that should be here anytime now, then ill tell you.
> Im sure there will be a bottleneck but hopefully BD cures that


I figured that..but im willing to cope with a temporary bottleneck on a phenom IIx4 until BD debuts...looks good from what i said


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood;13866583*
> toms has a review of sli on the sabertooth so it should work for ch. ill be able to tell you today when my CH V and other 470 arrive


Yeah but they use a "custom" 270.77 driver







, why?









It´s not a major issue right now, I´m just curious.


----------



## Dwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader;13868380*
> Yeah but they use a "custom" 270.77 driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It´s not a major issue right now, I´m just curious.


Its gonna be a major issue if my SLI doesnt work later


----------



## Ghostleader

The extra 4pin is to support extreme OC, check the video.






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood;13868396*
> Its gonna be a major issue if my SLI doesnt work later


Well, I´m waiting


----------



## Dwood

ok so no reason not to plug it in, might make stabler voltages and that makes stabler OCs


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Those that are on the list, I need your CPUZ Validation links!

If I missed you let me know, for now I'm updating the spreadsheet until Tweeky responds back to my PMs.

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AtwH_tI-K3dcdDJRaEd3bnNRcFY3dmM2UFAwdnQ1MFE&w=100&h=450]Moved Permanently[/URL]


----------



## B-Roll

Will be posting when I get home from work!!

My girlfriend has also informed me my Prime 95 is still going. 14 hours now.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul;13867840*
> i have this board, but haven't opened it as of yet...can someone tell me if its an e-atx or standard...i tried looking near the the 24 pin and it seems to indicate that its an e-atx...unless im very mistaken


it is a standard atx size
the atx e is for the power connector only

Form Factor ATX Form Factor
12 inch x 9.6 inch ( 30.5 cm x 24.4 cm )


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood;13867901*
> What Ive been wanting to know is it has an 8 pin power and another 4 pin for later Bulldozers that need more power, is it ok to go ahead and plug in another 4 pin into it?


the 8-pin is normal for all cpu's and the 4-pin's is for advanced overclocking


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood;13868479*
> ok so no reason not to plug it in, might make stabler voltages and that makes stabler OCs


it can not hurt


----------



## AsanteSoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13869458*
> it is a standard atx size
> the atx e is for the power connector only
> 
> Form Factor ATX Form Factor
> 12 inch x 9.6 inch ( 30.5 cm x 24.4 cm )


alright thanks..the board looks great once you take a look at it..im still torn between the ud7 and this...the price difference isnt too great and i hear gigabyte boards are the bees-knees..but this has the intel lan and some other goodies that make it an amazing value..how does amd manage these prices...they makin me real happy


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul;13869730*
> alright thanks..the board looks great once you take a look at it..im still torn between the ud7 and this...the price difference isnt too great and i hear gigabyte boards are the bees-knees..but this has the intel lan and some other goodies that make it an amazing value..how does amd manage these prices...they makin me real happy


That's a tough one man. The ud7 is smexy. Besides the all black the only thing I'd give it over the CHV is quad SLI/Crossfire without that silly sister board.

Selling point on the CHV over the ud7 for me was availability. I did'nt want to wait heh. I have to admit the software package had a bit to do with it as well.


----------



## Tweeky

My Crosshair V is now here after 115 days
See Pic's Oh! I will have to unbox it first










Edit:
Now see pic's
Just in case you have not seen enough


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


My Crosshair V is now here after 115 days
See Pic's Oh! I will have to unbox it first










HAHAHAH!









Stupid box always getting in the way of pictures lol


----------



## Dwood

UPS sucksssssss, they come here in a range from 12-9pm!!!!! last couple things were 3 oclock and then 7 olclock.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood;13870716*
> UPS sucksssssss, they come here in a range from 12-9pm!!!!! last couple things were 3 oclock and then 7 olclock.


Indeed


----------



## sprower

^No doubt. Mine will show up here tonight around 7-8 and tomorrow I guarantee I will see a UPS truck in the neighborhood before 10am...


----------



## CesarNYC

Hey Guys, this is my first ROG board, I just received it today! Have a few questions for those that might have already covered the same ground. What are the Fan headers with _OPT for/do? Just for reporting RPM or something? Also I think I read a few posts back that the two ATX12V plugs are for extreme over clocking, but in the manual it seems like you pick the 8 pin or 4 pin, not both? I haven't even take it out of the box yet, I am sprucing up my case/WC loop first, all this waiting is killing me as this board looks certified bad-***.

I wanted to thank those that are taking the time to post their voltages and settings, coming from a Gigabyte board with half as many settings and I am going to need the help.


----------



## Chuckclc

Mine will be here tomorrow!!!! Dont get off work till 9pm tomorrow though.







Oh well, will be a fun night.
Quote:


> but in the manual it seems like you pick the 8 pin or 4 pin, not both?


I saw that too, kinda confused if I should use it or not. I was happy when i read the 4 pin molex connector is only recommended for 2 or more cards though, i hate using those. At least this ones to the back of the board though.
Quote:


> ^No doubt. Mine will show up here tonight around 7-8 and tomorrow I guarantee I will see a UPS truck in the neighborhood before 10am...


Lol, UPS always comes between 5-8pm in my town, thats how i know Ill be at work when it comes tomorrow. Just hated that i pay rush processing for the first time and it actually takes longer then anytime when i didnt use it.


----------



## darthjoe229

Should be here in two days, for some reason it shipped from cali and not jersey (I'm in NH), was it cuz i ordered it before they could distribute?

Either way, rest of my gear gets here TOMORROWWWWWWW


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;13868716*
> Those that are on the list, I need your CPUZ Validation links!
> 
> If I missed you let me know, for now I'm updating the spreadsheet until Tweeky responds back to my PMs.
> 
> Moved Permanently


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1863826


----------



## B-Roll

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1868482

There we go. :]


----------



## CesarNYC

Bios Guide - Overclocking Crosshair V

Saw this on another thread. Thought it would be useful here too.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;13872721*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1863826


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13873057*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1868482


UPDATED!

Thanks guys


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;13872341*
> Hey Guys, this is my first ROG board, I just received it today! Have a few questions for those that might have already covered the same ground. What are the Fan headers with _OPT for/do? Just for reporting RPM or something? Also I think I read a few posts back that the two ATX12V plugs are for extreme over clocking, but in the manual it seems like you pick the 8 pin or 4 pin, not both? I haven't even take it out of the box yet, I am sprucing up my case/WC loop first, all this waiting is killing me as this board looks certified bad-***.
> 
> I wanted to thank those that are taking the time to post their voltages and settings, coming from a Gigabyte board with half as many settings and I am going to need the help.


On the CHIV the OPT headers are 2 pin and used for extra temp sensors etc. Any sensor that uses a two pin connector can be utilized. I'm running 3 of these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10767/cab-195/FrozenCPU_Temperature_Probe_Cable_-_2-Pin_-_28.html?tl=g2c133s492. One for ambient, dram temp and radiator exhaust fan temp. They're right on the money, and can placed on anything to monitor temps.


----------



## Dwood

Well I got my installed and all but its not reading that it can do SLI







. It sees both cards and all but no option to turn on SLI.


----------



## Dwood

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1868597


----------



## Dwood

http://news.softpedia.com/news/SLI-Support-Still-Not-Enabled-on-AMD-900-Series-Motherboards-205408.shtml

bad news, need that special 270.77 driver


----------



## Dwood

FAQs

I have two piece of nVidia VGA cards which are SLI capable, but I can't find SLI setting in Driver control panel.

How can I build SLI on this motherboard model?
Page Tools

Solution

For AMD 9 Series chipset, you must install specified VGA driver for enabling SLI function. Please try nVidia beta driver 270.77 or 270.80 or contact with your VGA card vendor for solution.

found this on Asus website


----------



## Dwood

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=3992057

ill update if they work when it gets done downloading


----------



## BentZero

This is my first ever mobo, so the j!zz was flying everywhere. Can't wait to build this thing. The last shipment of parts should be in tomorrow. Too bad I have to wait until the 25th to build.


----------



## reedo

In The mail


----------



## Dwood

OK the 270.80 drivers work for SLI that I linked


----------



## Dwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul;13868008*
> ok cool..its a nice board..but the gigabyte 990fx just surfaced and thinking to switch to that...quick question @ Dwood... how does your overclocked athlon x4 handle the dual 470's your running?


so before I got this board I ran Heaven benchmark with my 3.5ghz and 470 at 850 core and got 53 avg fps.

decided to run it with sli at full stock, 2.8 ghz and both cards stock 607 core, 65 fps, both cards and cpu were pretty much pegged out in the mid 90% usage

overclocked video cards to 750 core and ran again, they were only using 80% power but cpu was pegged, obvious bottleneck but still gained and got 75 avg fps.

fully overclock 3.5ghz and 750 core on 470s, all 3 were pegged out again and gained 10 more fps, 85 fps avg

so with the heaven benchmark there really isnt a bottleneck for them as long as Im overclocked to 3.5ghz. Im sure a cpu intensive game would show a much greater bottleneck


----------



## B-Roll

I done it.


----------



## Dwood

grats


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood;13874871*
> Well I got my installed and all but its not reading that it can do SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It sees both cards and all but no option to turn on SLI.


Now it´s a major issue, why does it not work, was the board released to soon or is Nvidia late with there driver (read, intentionally late), I think the former, the board is out to early

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood;13875334*
> OK the 270.80 drivers work for SLI that I linked


Great news









I thinking of getting the CVF but I can´t decide if I should wait for the BD to be released or not, I have a 1090T that I could use in the meantime though









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood;13876563*
> so before I got this board I ran Heaven benchmark with my 3.5ghz and 470 at 850 core and got 53 avg fps.
> 
> decided to run it with sli at full stock, 2.8 ghz and both cards stock 607 core, 65 fps, both cards and cpu were pretty much pegged out in the mid 90% usage
> 
> overclocked video cards to 750 core and ran again, they were only using 80% power but cpu was pegged, obvious bottleneck but still gained and got 75 avg fps.
> 
> fully overclock 3.5ghz and 750 core on 470s, all 3 were pegged out again and gained 10 more fps, 85 fps avg
> 
> so with the heaven benchmark there really isnt a bottleneck for them as long as Im overclocked to 3.5ghz. Im sure a cpu intensive game would show a much greater bottleneck


Heaven don´t put much pressure on the CPU, you can try to bench Far Cry 2, World in conflict or F1 2010 just to mention a few,







F1 2010 did work that well with AMD and SLI according to Toms Hardware Sabertooth 990FX SLI review and so didn´t Just Cause 2 neither, wonder why


----------



## RussianJ

Got my board yesterday. Not installing for a while. Hate having to take my loop apart till I drop my 8130p in as well.


----------



## Centerline

^ same here got mine couple days ago, ill probably wait til bulldozer comes out. still have my 1090 and 1100 to play around... .. .


----------



## Devious ST

anyone know when the Crosshair V will be out to buy in the UK??


----------



## darkjk

this company has them for sale

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/prods/components/motherboards/amdam3plusallchipsetmotherboards/asus/90-mibfm0-g0eay00z.html


----------



## darkjk

Edit : In the UK


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood;13875054*
> FAQs
> 
> I have two piece of nVidia VGA cards which are SLI capable, but I can't find SLI setting in Driver control panel.
> 
> How can I build SLI on this motherboard model?
> Page Tools
> 
> Solution
> 
> For AMD 9 Series chipset, you must install specified VGA driver for enabling SLI function. Please try nVidia beta driver 270.77 or 270.80 or contact with your VGA card vendor for solution.
> 
> found this on Asus website


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood;13875334*
> OK the 270.80 drivers work for SLI that I linked


Add this to the first page Tweeky


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood;13874894*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1868597


UPDATED! Thanks!


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13874817*
> On the CHIV the OPT headers are 2 pin and used for extra temp sensors etc. Any sensor that uses a two pin connector can be utilized. I'm running 3 of these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10767/cab-195/FrozenCPU_Temperature_Probe_Cable_-_2-Pin_-_28.html?tl=g2c133s492. One for ambient, dram temp and radiator exhaust fan temp. They're right on the money, and can placed on anything to monitor temps.


Thanks for responding back to my question. I am not sure if this is just for sensors, all of the headers are 4 pin?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13876777*
> I done it.


Congrats, mind F12ing your bios screens so we can compare? Thanks.


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


Congrats, mind F12ing your bios screens so we can compare? Thanks.


Will do tonight when I get home.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


Add this to the first page Tweeky


It has been added - thanks for the update


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


Thanks for responding back to my question. I am not sure if this is just for sensors, all of the headers are 4 pin?

Congrats, mind F12ing your bios screens so we can compare? Thanks.


http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?..._detail&p=2017
Thermal Sensor Cable (PACK OF 3)
Part Number: 10G090101035

Any fan is connected to one of the 8 4-pin connectors some of the 4-pin connectors have 2-pin conectors by the 4-pin conector these are for Thermal Sensor Cable


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?..._detail&p=2017
Thermal Sensor Cable (PACK OF 3)
Part Number: 10G090101035

Any fan is connected to one of the 8 4-pin connectors some of the 4-pin connectors have 2-pin conectors by the 4-pin conector these are for Thermal Sensor Cable


Good to know!


----------



## beers

Sweet my crosshair just came in the mail.
Too bad I'm only on lunch break


----------



## solidsteel144

Too bad BD isn't out...


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


too bad bd isn't out...


hahaha! +1


----------



## Devious ST

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkjk*


this company has them for sale

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...-g0eay00z.html


cheers dude.. they the only company who got them at the mo?


----------



## Devious ST

Scan.co.uk now has them up on the website - www.scan.co.uk


----------



## PureOC Jim

Anyone interested in a Crosshair V review sample PM me.....


----------



## BentZero

Okay, I'm almost ashamed to ask this question. It's my first build though, so I guess not too ashamed. I'm getting a CM Hyper 212 CPU cooler. I noticed that the mobo already has a back plate and some plastic mounting clips for the stock CPU cooler. Do I remove the stock mounting clips and back plate and replace with the one that comes with the cooler? CPU cooler doesn't come in until Friday, so I can't take a look for myself. I hate being a n00b.







All vids I've found on YouTube don't show whether or not I need to remove those parts.


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BentZero;13884632*
> Okay, I'm almost ashamed to ask this question. It's my first build though, so I guess not too ashamed. I'm getting a CM Hyper 212 CPU cooler. I noticed that the mobo already has a back plate and some plastic mounting clips for the stock CPU cooler. Do I remove the stock mounting clips and back plate and replace with the one that comes with the cooler? CPU cooler doesn't come in until Friday, so I can't take a look for myself. I hate being a n00b.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All vids I've found on YouTube don't show whether or not I need to remove those parts.


As far as I know the 212 comes with a universal backplate. One side for intel and the other for AMD.

Go on YouTube and search LinusTechTips and his unboxing of the 212. I actually just watched it the other day cus I want one for my SB machine.

From the looks of it you just unscrew the mounts around the CPU and the stock backplate comes off and then you attach the one that comes with the 212. Look for that video. Hope that helps!

I was just told earlier no question is a dumb one here. So feel free! I've got plenty of em too haha. And let us know how that 212 works out. Very interested in that one.


----------



## PureOC Jim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BentZero;13884632*
> Okay, I'm almost ashamed to ask this question. It's my first build though, so I guess not too ashamed. I'm getting a CM Hyper 212 CPU cooler. I noticed that the mobo already has a back plate and some plastic mounting clips for the stock CPU cooler. Do I remove the stock mounting clips and back plate and replace with the one that comes with the cooler? CPU cooler doesn't come in until Friday, so I can't take a look for myself. I hate being a n00b.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All vids I've found on YouTube don't show whether or not I need to remove those parts.


Yes, you remove the stock plate. It is easy. 4 screws, then follow yourheatsink instruction book.


----------



## BentZero

Okay, sounds easy enough. Thanks for the advice. I'm sure I'll have a ton more questions when I start getting into overclocking.


----------



## Narokuu

Dustin88
Phenom II X3 720
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1870170









i would love to join, just built her today


----------



## Narokuu

also, i am going to order a BD when they launch, but do you think my current PHenom II x3 720 is a bottlneck to my current rig?


----------



## Kasaris

Got mine installed Tonight. Still running at stock while I work on getting all my crap re-installed then redo my overclock.









OCN User Name: Kasaris
CPU Type: Phenom II x6 1100T BE


----------



## Chuckclc

Same here. So much for me to play with. Never owned a Crosshair.

OCN Username:Chuckclc

CPU Type: Phenom II X6 1090T BE


----------



## Narokuu

i have an OC of 3.3 on a 2.8 stock 720 and im pushing it moar and moarrr


----------



## Chuckclc

Already noticed that cpu temps get much higher then on some other boards. Placed a fan on back of motherboard, cooling back of mosfets and cpu socket, 10-12c drop in load temps. 4-6c idle drop. Try it out.


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*


Already noticed that cpu temps get much higher then on some other boards. Placed a fan on back of motherboard, cooling back of mosfets and cpu socket, 10-12c drop in load temps. 4-6c idle drop. Try it out.


Pics please


----------



## Chuckclc

deleted


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCPUser*


Pics please










Well i have the fan all 2 way taped up there now. So I cant show before and after, but if you mean pics of what I did.










Uugh, bad pic. After playing for a couple hours i do have to say this. LLC is the real deal now. Before it was use LLC and watch your volts shoot .03-.07 give or take over your Bios setting, or do not use and watch your volts drop God knows how much making your system unstable under load. I found that LLC set to "Ultra High" actual keeps your Bios volts right around what you set them as.

Another positive as CnQ does not disable itself automatically when you set CPU volts or CPU NB volts manually! Also when raising my multiplier to 20.0 I can still use CnQ. I love this. Im stable at 1.4-1.41v at 4000mhz cpu, 3000mhz cpu-nb at 1.35v with CnQ working fine, love it!

The back plate of the VRM coolers was really hot to the touch. Gave me this idea. Unfortunately i dont have a case that has cooling set up for this.

Lol, oops, how did that happen? The double post i mean. Weird. deleted it

Yes, Ultra high LLC if you want consistent CPU Voltage. I may actually own this board for more then a year!









Just did my first quick review at newegg.com. Might be the first real review from a user, unless one of you guys beat me to it.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;13888796*
> also, i am going to order a BD when they launch, but do you think my current PHenom II x3 720 is a bottlneck to my current rig?


Your 720 may be a bottleneck but I would suggest you wait for BD it would not be good to get AM3 CPU when the AM3+ CPU are coming in a few months


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13897446*
> Your 720 may be a bottleneck but I would suggest you wait for BD it would not be good to get AM3 CPU when the AM3+ CPU are coming in a few months


Bulldozer out now...










~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13899291*
> Bulldozer out now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13899291*
> Bulldozer out now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I have been tempted to do what you did for the last week or so but worried that since I have an Intel rig in my signature I would receive less than a warm reception.









This wait on BD is killing me! I so want to upgrade to an octocore, it's not even funny.


----------



## StatiiC

Can i join the club if i post a picture of the receipt?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;13899398*
> I have been tempted to do what you did for the last week or so but worried that since I have an Intel rig in my signature I would receive less than a warm reception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wait on BD is killing me! I so want to upgrade to an octocore, it's not even funny.


Anyone with a favorable interest in the *Crosshair V* is welcome here


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StatiiC;13899493*
> Can i join the club if i post a picture of the receipt?


There are instructions on the first page for membership
Please see the instructions


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc;13891537*
> Uugh, bad pic. After playing for a couple hours i do have to say this. LLC is the real deal now. Before it was use LLC and watch your volts shoot .03-.07 give or take over your Bios setting, or do not use and watch your volts drop God knows how much making your system unstable under load. I found that LLC set to "Ultra High" actual keeps your Bios volts right around what you set them as.
> 
> Another positive as CnQ does not disable itself automatically when you set CPU volts or CPU NB volts manually! Also when raising my multiplier to 20.0 I can still use CnQ. I love this. Im stable at 1.4-1.41v at 4000mhz cpu, 3000mhz cpu-nb at 1.35v with CnQ working fine, love it!
> 
> The back plate of the VRM coolers was really hot to the touch. Gave me this idea. Unfortunately i dont have a case that has cooling set up for this.
> 
> Lol, oops, how did that happen? The double post i mean. Weird. deleted it
> 
> Yes, Ultra high LLC if you want consistent CPU Voltage. I may actually own this board for more then a year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just did my first quick review at newegg.com. Might be the first real review from a user, unless one of you guys beat me to it.


Thanks for the explanation +1.

Though I am surprised the temp would jump so much just from the change in boards. Wonder what 'dozer will be like...


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dustin88*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1870170



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kasaris*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1870382



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1871562


UPDATED! Thanks!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Also finally got mine installed









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1874617



Edit: posted one with much better voltages =)


----------



## B-Roll

Someone wanted me to post my BIOS screenshots. You can look at it here

I didn't wanna clog this up with more pics.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-Roll*


Someone wanted me to post my BIOS screenshots. You can look at it here

I didn't wanna clog this up with more pics.


You may post pic's if you like


----------



## raemen

Very sorry if these questions have been answered before but, do we have to set all the clocks and timings? or can the mobo put all the stock clocks and timings on for the ram and cpu?
I'm thinking of getting this mobo, since i heard it has good overclocking features.
And does anyone know if there will be a extreme version of this mobo like the crosshair iv had? Cause that'd be great. But then i guess i'll have to wait longer for it.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raemen*


Very sorry if these questions have been answered before but, do we have to set all the clocks and timings? or can the mobo put all the stock clocks and timings on for the ram and cpu?
I'm thinking of getting this mobo, since i heard it has good overclocking features.
And does anyone know if there will be a extreme version of this mobo like the crosshair iv had? Cause that'd be great. But then i guess i'll have to wait longer for it.


You can set it up manually or the Crosshair V is capable of setting every thing up automatically and it will even over clock automatically

This is my







worth I don't believe that there will be an extreme board because the Crosshair IV Extreme was released with a special *Lucid* chip to handle SLI video but the Crosshair V has SLI and Crossfire built into the 990FX chipset and there will not be a need for a special board to handle SLI


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



Though I am surprised the temp would jump so much just from the change in boards. Wonder what 'dozer will be like...


After having about 24 hours to mess around now. I notice that temps are really only higher when fiddling around in bios. Once Windows boots up it cools down.

Quote:



Very sorry if these questions have been answered before but, do we have to set all the clocks and timings? or can the mobo put all the stock clocks and timings on for the ram and cpu?
I'm thinking of getting this mobo, since i heard it has good overclocking features.
And does anyone know if there will be a extreme version of this mobo like the crosshair iv had? Cause that'd be great. But then i guess i'll have to wait longer for it.


There is a memory profile that will recognize XMP memory settings. If you have a low volt like the ECO series that i have, it may not boot at 1.35v though. AMD boards typically like closer to 1.5v. I OC my timings anyways so I set the voltage manually to 1.6.


----------



## raemen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


You can set it up manually or the Crosshair V is capable of setting every thing up automatically and it will even over clock automatically

This is my







worth I don't believe that there will be an extreme board because the Cross IV Extreme was released with a special *Lucid* chip to handle SLI video but the Crosshair V has SLI and Crossfire built into the 990FX chipset and there will not be a need for a special board to handle SLI


Oh, ok then I guess I'll be getting the Crosshair V Formula soon.








Thanks for the info Tweeky.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*


There is a memory profile that will recognize XMP memory settings. If you have a low volt like the ECO series that i have, it may not boot at 1.35v though. AMD boards typically like closer to 1.5v. I OC my timings anyways so I set the voltage manually to 1.6.


I'll see what volts I have to set after getting the mobo. If it's all fine, then I don't need to change any ram settings.


----------



## B-Roll

Here's something interesting. This is on the ASUS site for the CHV

Chipset AMD 990FX/SB950

Why does CPU-Z say SB850???


----------



## Narokuu

confirmed.... and kinda mad at this.. i REALLY hope cpu just cannot read it... BUT, im sing the CUZ that came with MY ROG CHV.... kinda wondering about his


----------



## B-Roll

I used both the regular version and the ROG version from the CPUID site and both say SB850. Hopefully just a weird readout. Aida64 can't even read what motherboard I have and gives no reading for the chipset section.


----------



## Narokuu

lets just pray its too amazing and or CPUz hasn't been updated enough to read it lol


----------



## reedo

hey, can you guys give me a bit of help getting it to boot, the pre bios says using "pci gen 2" then, "cant find any device...." then black screen, its lit, but there are no words

any ideas?


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


hey, can you guys give me a bit of help getting it to boot, the pre bios says using "pci gen 2" then, "cant find any device...." then black screen, its lit, but there are no words

any ideas?


I also get that. I don't know why it does and I even saw it on the ASUS video. Everything still boots up just fine for me though.


----------



## reedo

it just said new cpu detected press f1 for setup which i did, but it doesn't want to go anywere, im right back to black, could it be the mushkin ram?


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


it just said new cpu detected press f1 for setup which i did, but it doesn't want to go anywere, im right back to black, could it be the mushkin ram?


Hm, there should be LED readouts to tell you where it's stopping at. If it's RAM then yeah, maybe try one stick?

But next to the ATX power there should be 4 LED's

"Q LEDs check key components (CPU, DRAM, VGA card, and booting devices) in sequence during motherboard booting process. If an error is found, the corresponding LED will continue lighting until the problem is solved. This user-friendly design provides an intuitional way to locate the root problem within a second."


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Yeah, use the "idiot lights" they are very helpful. I had a red cpu light when I first installed the Mobo due to a loose standoff behind the board. I also had to reinstall windows, but that's only due to the fact that I had a driver conflict - supposed to uninstall them, but I forgot. Not a big deal, as I wanted a fresh install anyway.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

So you should have a red DRAM light if that's causing a problem.


----------



## B-Roll

@ALUCARDVPR

Does your CPUZ program also say SB850 for the chipset??


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-Roll*


@ALUCARDVPR

Does your CPUZ program also say SB850 for the chipset??


Yep


----------



## Narokuu

rebuild, use only 1 stick of ram in the RED slot, run with a single vid card (if you use multiples) and do a fresh install. i tried using the current setup on my HD but it would post, but i got a blue screen, reinstalled (and man did it install fast) and everythings been running fantastic.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

I contacted CPUID/CPU-Z to get it revised


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


I contacted CPUID/CPU-Z to get it revised










Nice! Makin moves.


----------



## Chuckclc

Lets see if you guys can help me with this one. When i first got the board before i started OCing CnQ worked as normal. Now after OC to 4.0ghz and cpu volts at 1.40, the cpu will still throttle down to 800mhz but the volts remain at 1.40? I know it has something to do with one of the power settings that I edit in the Digi + VRM/power control center that is doing this but cannot figure out which one.


----------



## reedo

still cant get boot, top two lights of four light up


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*































































































































































I figured that would get a laugh.









~Ceadder


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*


Lets see if you guys can help me with this one. When i first got the board before i started OCing CnQ worked as normal. Now after OC to 4.0ghz and cpu volts at 1.40, the cpu will still throttle down to 800mhz but the volts remain at 1.40? I know it has something to do with one of the power settings that I edit in the Digi + VRM/power control center that is doing this but cannot figure out which one.











I know there were people reporting CnQ not working after 3.8GHZ OC with that CPU and Crosshair IV, it would throttle down correctly, but not lower the voltages consistently. I disabled CnQ as my CPU doesn't ever see idle lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


still cant get boot, top two lights of four light up


Are they red or green and which ones are they? They are labeled.


----------



## reedo

the two that arent lighting up are cpu and dram, the boot device and vga lights are on and red


----------



## reedo

got it to boot, just cant get into the bios hmmm...., loaded windows, flashed bios f1 to enter setup, blackscreen.


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc;13902772*
> Lets see if you guys can help me with this one. When i first got the board before i started OCing CnQ worked as normal. Now after OC to 4.0ghz and cpu volts at 1.40, the cpu will still throttle down to 800mhz but the volts remain at 1.40? I know it has something to do with one of the power settings that I edit in the Digi + VRM/power control center that is doing this but cannot figure out which one.


While working on my overclock I noticed this if I set the volts to manual rather than offset. CPU speed would drop down with CnQ, but volts would remain constant. Switched to using Offset and volts drop down when the CPU downclocks like it should.


----------



## jjceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13902084*
> I also get that. I don't know why it does and I even saw it on the ASUS video. Everything still boots up just fine for me though.


I believe that is the controller for the 7th SATA port. I am using it as an IDE to run my INTEL ssd. All other sata ports are runing as SCSI for what ever reason and I cannot turn it off to use normal SATA or IDE. Using SCSI makes the INTEL toolbox not work and therefore trim will not work. That is why I am using the 7th port. I do have 7 SATA devices in the computer. I basically had to trick it into doing this to use trim.


----------



## jjceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower;13868178*
> Good question. Purely guessing by it's placement I'd assume it feeds at least the DRAM V and you would need to hook up the 4 pin to even post. Just a guess though.
> 
> Also.. thanks for reminding me I have a 4 pin and molex to sleeve before my board shows up today!


It is ok to plug in the 8 pin, 4 pin and you must plug in the 24 pin power of course. When using the SLI or CrossfireX you also plug in the 4 pin power connector next to the PCI e slot 1. It is in an awkward place. It boosts power for the use of multiple GPU's.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reedo;13904849*
> the two that arent lighting up are cpu and dram, the boot device and vga lights are on and red


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reedo;13904896*
> got it to boot, just cant get into the bios hmmm...., loaded windows, flashed bios f1 to enter setup, blackscreen.


Reset the CMOS


----------



## crossy82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13901494*
> You can set it up manually or the Crosshair V is capable of setting every thing up automatically and it will even over clock automatically
> 
> This is my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worth I don't believe that there will be an extreme board because the Crosshair IV Extreme was released with a special *Lucid* chip to handle SLI video but the Crosshair V has SLI and Crossfire built into the 990FX chipset and there will not be a need for a special board to handle SLI


Maybe a Crosshair V Black Edition?Heres to hoping.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjceo;13905707*
> It is ok to plug in the 8 pin, 4 pin and you must plug in the 24 pin power of course. When using the SLI or CrossfireX you also plug in the 4 pin power connector next to the PCI e slot 1. It is in an awkward place. It boosts power for the use of multiple GPU's.


Thanks. That 4 pin for gpu's is awkward. I still haven't even started my custom mobo tray because I've been stuck on how to route that cable without a foot of it just laying on the mobo.


----------



## reedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;13907524*
> Reset the CMOS


I'll try doing it again, could my clock reset jumper be causing this? The clock is wrong in windows. Also, do I need to have all three power connectors attached?


----------



## jjceo

THis board overclocks easily. I am at 4.153 Ghz CPU and working on the Memory Overclock to 1.600 GHz. I have it undertimed to 8-8-8-22 now.

I have not used the following guide but I ran across it. I used my own experience so please review this guide carefully before you accept it. I will read it in the next cople of days and see if I agree with what it states.

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking


----------



## Bear907

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reedo;13909083*
> I'll try doing it again, could my clock reset jumper be causing this? The clock is wrong in windows. Also, do I need to have all three power connectors attached?


I have the board but waiting to install it until i finish my case mods.

You must plug-in the 24pin main power, the 4pin CPU, and either the full 8pin or at least a 4pin into the connector by the DRAM. Your board should have come with that 8pin capped on half - so you can plug in a 4 pin - but 8 would be best if you PSU has it.

The 4pin molex as stated a few posts up is only needed if you are going to run multiple GPU cards.

I too am at a loss on routing that molex to the board. I see little choice but to run it off the same side as the 24pin, but I don't like having a cable across the board like that. I've never had a board that had a molex in that spot for multi gpus


----------



## reedo

I'm running twin sapphire 6950s, and u have the 8pin and the four pin moles in, I'm just wondering if I need to run the other four pin up top


----------



## Tweeky

I finally got my Crosshair V installed
Sign me up for this club Please

OCN User Name: Tweeky
CPU Type: Thuban 1090T
CPUZ Validation:


Thanks

I only forgot one thing the "Crossfire Brige"


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower;13907981*
> Thanks. That 4 pin for gpu's is awkward. I still haven't even started my custom mobo tray because I've been stuck on how to route that cable without a foot of it just laying on the mobo.


go underneath the MB


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjceo;13905707*
> It is ok to plug in the 8 pin, 4 pin and you must plug in the 24 pin power of course. When using the SLI or CrossfireX you also plug in the 4 pin power connector next to the PCI e slot 1. It is in an awkward place. It boosts power for the use of multiple GPU's.


Page 2-25 in the manual shows that yor have to plug at least 24 and 8 pin power connectors to get it to boot


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reedo;13909083*
> I'll try doing it again, could my clock reset jumper be causing this? The clock is wrong in windows. Also, do I need to have all three power connectors attached?


Page 2-25 in the manual shows that yor have to plug at least 24 and 8 pin power connectors to get it to boot


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear907;13910505*
> I have the board but waiting to install it until i finish my case mods.
> 
> You must plug-in the 24pin main power, the 4pin CPU, and either the full 8pin or at least a 4pin into the connector by the DRAM. Your board should have come with that 8pin capped on half - so you can plug in a 4 pin - but 8 would be best if you PSU has it.
> 
> The 4pin molex as stated a few posts up is only needed if you are going to run multiple GPU cards.
> 
> I too am at a loss on routing that molex to the board. I see little choice but to run it off the same side as the 24pin, but I don't like having a cable across the board like that. I've never had a board that had a molex in that spot for multi gpus


That ez-plug is only nessary if you have more than 2 video cards
I have 2- 5870 crossfired and I an not using it


----------



## Bear907

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13912039*
> That ez-plug is only nessary if you have more than 2 video cards
> I have 2- 5870 crossfired and I an not using it


That's good to know. I thought it was anything more then 1, which I thought odd. Good, one less cable to sleeve.


----------



## Narokuu

speaking of cable sleeving, whats the best to use, im planning on doing mine, for it is a bit yellowish on the ends and i wish for it to be all black


----------



## reedo

please help, it will boot all day but I cant get into the bios, is anyone else using a ps2 keyboard, could that be the problem?


----------



## jjceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13911975*
> Page 2-25 in the manual shows that yor have to plug at least 24 and 8 pin power connectors to get it to boot


Please refer to page 2-40 where you can use the 24 and the 8 or 4 or the other 4. In reality you can use the 24 and the 8 and the 4 and the other 4. It simply allows more current to be available over more wires and this may be required for Bulldozer. I am using all of them without a problem. I questioned ASUS why their manual was not really clear and they told me that all 3 CPU power connectors can be used. You must use the 24 and at least one of the others or the computer will not boot. You must also use the connector ez plug when you use high power GPU graphics cards. Not doing so may cause the computer to become unstable. Using two ATI 6970 GPUs will draw roughly 500 watts for just the two cards.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reedo;13912295*
> please help, it will boot all day but I cant get into the bios, is anyone else using a ps2 keyboard, could that be the problem?


If you have a case speaker installed turn the computer on and as soon as you hear a beep start tapping the delete key


----------



## jjceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reedo;13912295*
> please help, it will boot all day but I cant get into the bios, is anyone else using a ps2 keyboard, could that be the problem?


I am using a ps2 keyboard without any problem I always use one for setting up BIOS out of habit as some computers will not recognize a USB keyboard or mouse until the bios has the usb ports tuned on. I am having no problems.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjceo*


please refer to page 2-40 where you can use the 24 and the 8 or 4 or the other 4. In reality you can use the 24 and the 8 and the 4 and the other 4. It simply allows more current to be available over more wires and this may be required for bulldozer. I am using all of them without a problem. I questioned asus why their manual was not really clear and they told me that all 3 cpu power connectors can be used. You must use the 24 and at least one of the others or the computer will not boot. You must also use the connector ez plug when you use high power gpu graphics cards. Not doing so may cause the computer to become unstable. Using two ati 6970 gpus will draw roughly 500 watts for just the two cards.


ok


----------



## Kmon

Please add

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1873309


----------



## Kmon

Probably CPU ID has not been updated


----------



## Fr0sty

ill join the club once the crosshair V extreme comes out

starting to get impatient with all those bulldozer thread popping up lately


----------



## reedo

its really weird, the motherboard reads my keystroke to go into the bios, and then the screen goes black, and stays that way.


----------



## Aesir

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1873404

Just put together today with a 955 BE.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reedo;13913590*
> its really weird, the motherboard reads my keystroke to go into the bios, and then the screen goes black, and stays that way.


try the reset button [no. 6] on back see page 2-46
try the go button see page 2-29


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty;13913550*
> ill join the club once the crosshair V extreme comes out
> 
> starting to get impatient with all those bulldozer thread popping up lately


Whats the difference between the formula and extreme? I noticed the CHIV extreme came out, extremely late. And was extremely expensive. What warrants the price increase over the formula version?


----------



## StatiiC

Finally got my Crosshair V Formula today!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13911926*
> go underneath the MB


Oh they're all running underneath the MB heh. The problem is where to go from there. I'll post pics when I'm finished.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear907;13910505*
> 
> I too am at a loss on routing that molex to the board. I see little choice but to run it off the same side as the 24pin, but I don't like having a cable across the board like that. I've never had a board that had a molex in that spot for multi gpus


I'm thinking I will just run it under the mobo tray and route the cable out under and back in through an empty pci-e shield.


----------



## Narokuu

that molex cable is only needed to either power more gpus, or u can use it for a fan somewhere.. its not actually needed for a 2 card configuration, im not using it. and i dont plan on it. IMO that's the only downfall to this board is that connector.... asus really could have planned that better IMO


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc;13915877*
> Whats the difference between the formula and extreme? I noticed the CHIV extreme came out, extremely late. And was extremely expensive. What warrants the price increase over the formula version?


The crosshair iv extreme had the Lucid chip that would allow SLI to run with out a hack
The new boards with the 990fx chipset has the capability to run SLI on it own there for the need for a extreme board is less likely


----------



## jjceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;13919255*
> that molex cable is only needed to either power more gpus, or u can use it for a fan somewhere.. its not actually needed for a 2 card configuration, im not using it. and i dont plan on it. IMO that's the only downfall to this board is that connector.... asus really could have planned that better IMO


I ran a direct line from the PSU to that connector and went along the rear of the board against the rear of the case. Unfortunately all PSU four pin cables have multiple plugs on them so one lays on the rear of the board. I used that card slot for the power switch for my cold cathode lighting as the space is partially blocked. I spaced the cable slightly away from the case so it runs under the edge of the dual GPU cards I am using.

Since I am using two 6970 GPU I am using the power connector we are talking about. The only reason not to put the connector somewhere else on the board for easier access is high current draw. It may have created noise or the copper on the PC Board is not capable of easily carrying the current load. As I mentioned previously, a dual ATI 6970 Crossfire X setup can draw roughly 470 watts. At 12 VDC that is 39 amps! That is why there are so many power input connectors on the board. In anticipation for Bulldozer and using multiple high power GPUs I used a 1200 watt PSU.

Asus states the using high power GPUs and not using the extra cable can cause the computer to become erratic. Basically a power brown out as the GPUs increase current draw from the normal connectors that power the CPU. Thus, there are redundant power sources to balance the current draw.

I have a lot of photos of this new build and when I get a few extra minutes I will post some of them.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Connect the 4-pin EZ_PLUG power plugs to ensure sufficient power supply when you install *multiple* graphics cards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;13919255*
> that molex cable is only needed to either power more gpus, or u can use it for a fan somewhere.. its not actually needed for a 2 card configuration, im not using it. and i dont plan on it. IMO that's the only downfall to this board is that connector.... asus really could have planned that better IMO


It might not be necessary but... Well my 6950's run at 1.3v and I'll most likely oc my 9800gt once I get it in so the molex is a plus. Also.. I'd assume it's a power feed not draw so hooking up a fan wouldn't get you anywhere. Considering the 8 fan headers scattered about the mobo.


----------



## Narokuu

very true. but for my card setup and even my future plans with the 7 series, i wont ever need that molex connector. so it will just sit there and look shiny

EDIT: so, when i finally get a 6 series or 7 series cards, its suggesting to runa 4 pin from the PSU to the molex in the motherboard.. jsut making sureim reading all of this properly


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjceo;13919576*
> I ran a direct line from the PSU to that connector and went along the rear of the board against the rear of the case. Unfortunately all PSU four pin cables have multiple plugs on them so one lays on the rear of the board. I used that card slot for the power switch for my cold cathode lighting as the space is partially blocked. I spaced the cable slightly away from the case so it runs under the edge of the dual GPU cards I am using.
> 
> Since I am using two 6970 GPU I am using the power connector we are talking about. The only reason not to put the connector somewhere else on the board for easier access is high current draw. It may have created noise or the copper on the PC Board is not capable of easily carrying the current load. As I mentioned previously, a dual ATI 6970 Crossfire X setup can draw roughly 470 watts. At 12 VDC that is 39 amps! That is why there are so many power input connectors on the board. In anticipation for Bulldozer and using multiple high power GPUs I used a 1200 watt PSU.
> 
> Asus states the using high power GPUs and not using the extra cable can cause the computer to become erratic. Basically a power brown out as the GPUs increase current draw from the normal connectors that power the CPU. Thus, there are redundant power sources to balance the current draw.
> 
> I have a lot of photos of this new build and when I get a few extra minutes I will post some of them.


Your 6970's gets almost all of their power from the connectors that are plug into the video cards
The power need from the motherboard is minimal and the motherboard should be able to handle 1 or 2 video cards without any trouble
If you have 3 or more video cards then you will need the additional connector


----------



## jjceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13919764*
> Your 6970's gets almost all of their power from the connectors that are plug into the video cards
> The power need from the motherboard is minimal and the motherboard should be able to handle 1 or 2 video cards without any trouble
> 
> Page 2-25 of the manual:
> 
> Connect the 4-pin EZ_PLUG power plugs to ensure sufficient power supply when you install multiple Graphics cards.
> 
> Use of a PSU with a higher power output is recommended when configuring a system with more power-consuming devices. The system may become unstable or may not boot up if the power is inadequate. Refer to the appendix for the certified 500W powersupply or above.
> 
> Multiple to me means more than two. Since every level of card consumes different power, following the instructions may not be a bad idea.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1873376



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kmon*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1873309



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aesir*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1873404


UPDATED! Thanks!


----------



## Tweeky

jjceo said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> 
> Your 6970's gets almost all of their power from the connectors that are plug into the video cards
> The power need from the motherboard is minimal and the motherboard should be able to handle 1 or 2 video cards without any trouble
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> Page 2-25 of the manual:
> 
> Connect the 4-pin EZ_PLUG power plugs to ensure sufficient power supply when you install multiple Graphics cards.
> 
> Use of a PSU with a higher power output is recommended when configuring a system with more power-consuming devices. The system may become unstable or may not boot up if the power is inadequate. Refer to the appendix for the certified 500W powersupply or above.
> -----------------------------------------
> Multiple to me means more than two. Since every level of card consumes different power, following the instructions may not be a bad idea.
> 
> 
> If you feel it's best to use 4-pin EZ_PLUG you may


----------



## raemen

Sorry to change the topic but, anyone know the differences between this mobo and the Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7? It seems to be priced higher than the Crosshair V formula. Is it better?

And the SB IS a 950 right? So why does CPU-Z show SB850 for people?


----------



## reedo

Buh, ran the go button memtest, " memory ok, press f1 for setup" so I did, and it started processing and sat on a black screen for an hour.


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raemen*


Sorry to change the topic but, anyone know the differences between this mobo and the Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7? It seems to be priced higher than the Crosshair V formula. Is it better?

And the SB IS a 950 right? So why does CPU-Z show SB850 for people?


CPU-Z just hasn't been updated yet. They have been notified.

And I may be mistaken but I THINK the UD7 has another PCI slot which makes it a bigger board. Not 100% sure. I just looked at the comparisons on Newegg and that's what it seems like.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...^13-128-508-TS


----------



## jjceo

Mother boardASUS Crosshair V Formula 99FX
Memory G.Skill Ripjaws 16 GIG of F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL two sets
CPU AMD 1100T Six Core 
CaseCooler Master HAF 932 Blue RC-932-KKN3-GP Full ATX Tower
Power Supply Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold Series RSC00-80GAD3-US 
1200 W ATX 12V V2.3/EPS12V V2.92 SLI ready CrossFire Ready 80
Plus Gold Certified Modular Active PFC
Hard Drives Four Seagate 2 TB drives
SSD DriveIntel 160 GIG model 320
Backup Primary Drive Seagate 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD
GPU Display CardDual Sapphire 6970 CrossFire X
Case LightingAll Blue Cooler Master Led fans and Logisys CLK12BL2 12 inch 
Cold Cathode Tubes (3 installed)
Operating System Windows 7 Home Premium Edition 64 Bit 
Blu-Ray DriveLG Black WH10LS30 with LightScribe 
DVD DriveASUS Black 24X DVD Burner
CPU Cooler Corsair H70 CWCH70 120mm High Performance Cooler
Fan Controller Scythe KM02-BK 5.25 Bay Fan Controller


----------



## jjceo

Here is a front view and others. This was a lot of fun to build. I call the blue one Godzilla.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


its really weird, the motherboard reads my keystroke to go into the bios, and then the screen goes black, and stays that way.


Try the GoButton. If it's hanging at BIOS it's more than likely the board doesn't like the RAM.

I ran into this when I tried my new Sniper kit. Your RAM may need to be set to 1333 in order for the board to POST and have the Delete key send you to the BIOS.

Not sure but this could be the problem. Worth a shot anyway.









Press and hold it til the system beeps at you... won't do anything if you just press and release it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*


Whats the difference between the formula and extreme? I noticed the CHIV extreme came out, extremely late. And was extremely expensive. What warrants the price increase over the formula version?


more pci-e slots ... yes i intend to crossfire and have 1 raid card and in the near future add a 2nd raid card ... so that would take up most of my slots ... + if its anything like the chiv it will most likely have the lucid hydra chip ... wich would give me the possibility of mix-matched crossfire

2 7900 + one low end 7000 series .... + 2 raid cards = 5 pci-e slots ... been a whike since i built a good rig so i think its the right moment to do it right

but then again if its too late to the market i might just go with a formula


----------



## Narokuu

cant wait to CF 2 7 series cards.... im drooling thinking about it.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjceo*


Here is a front view and others. This was a lot of fun to build. I call the blue one Godzilla.


nice one


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey jjco, flip that Radiator 180 pipes down bro. It'll work the way you have it but flipping it will keep any air in the system contained in the top of the Radiator.









~Ceadder


----------



## Narokuu

thanks for that tip im going to do that right now LMAO mine are sideways (check profile pic)


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

God I love this mobo, I'm still finding new ways to increase my performance and keep her cooler.


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*


Whats the difference between the formula and extreme? I noticed the CHIV extreme came out, extremely late. And was extremely expensive. What warrants the price increase over the formula version?


Probaly the same as the Rampage iii formula and the extreme. More slots, more bios features for serious oc.


----------



## reedo

I've tried both mushkin and corsair ram, I'll get a gskill kit I suppose


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

reedo, if you can boot into windows, then just install the AI Suite II off the CD that came with the mobo. It lets you change BIOS settings from inside Windows and gives you errors as to what may be happening with your system - so you can maybe fix them. Also make sure you install all the drivers on the CD.

Btw I've used all types of RAM in my system it most likely not the brand that is causing you problem, but rather the settings.

Earlier you said you flashed bios from Windows, there shouldn't have been a need to flash anything, what exactly did you flash?


----------



## reedo

I reset the bios to factory using the in windows bios flash to see if maybe the bios was corrupt, I'll try the in windows bios adjustment


----------



## Narokuu

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:BlueScreen
OS Version:6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:116
BCP1:FFFFFA800249B010
BCP2:FFFFF8800400FA1C
BCP3:0000000000000000
BCP4:0000000000000002
OS Version:6_1_7600
Service Pack:0_0
Product:256_1

this is my current issue.. i think my GPU is causing it. i pulled one and running 1 at stock settings. crossfiring these is giving me an issue. and im quite upset atm, becasue my older MoBo was runnign these things jsut fine (M4A79T Deluxe) from Asus hoping this gets fixed.. and i need heeelpppp!


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;13925085*
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name:BlueScreen
> OS Version:6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
> Locale ID:1033
> 
> Additional information about the problem:
> BCCode:116
> BCP1:FFFFFA800249B010
> BCP2:FFFFF8800400FA1C
> BCP3:0000000000000000
> BCP4:0000000000000002
> OS Version:6_1_7600
> Service Pack:0_0
> Product:256_1
> 
> this is my current issue.. i think my GPU is causing it. i pulled one and running 1 at stock settings. crossfiring these is giving me an issue. and im quite upset atm, becasue my older MoBo was runnign these things jsut fine (M4A79T Deluxe) from Asus hoping this gets fixed.. and i need heeelpppp!


You can download WinDbg from Microsoft which will let you decode your minidump files. You will also probably have to download the symbols as well, but the important parts are in plain text, so they're not necessary.


----------



## jjceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13923094*
> nice one


Thanks, I like the blue fans and lights. man does it work fast. I can't wait for bulldozer. FX-8150p all the way.


----------



## jjceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13923133*
> Hey jjco, flip that Radiator 180 pipes down bro. It'll work the way you have it but flipping it will keep any air in the system contained in the top of the Radiator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Thanks, I'll do that. I debated for 1/2 hour on how to mount it. I didn't like the tubes near the video cards, but I agree it will work better the other way.


----------



## jjceo

Here is my validation. I picked up my computer name and will not let me change it to jjceo.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1876121


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjceo;13927103*
> Thanks, I like the blue fans and lights. man does it work fast. I can't wait for bulldozer. FX-8150p all the way.


i like blue too

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/amd-build-logs/196352d1298142934-asus-m4a89td-pro-usb-3-aka-img_3351.jpg


----------



## jjceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13929234*
> when you start CPUZ validation it will let you enter a name


Thanks I tried that 3 times and it failed. I just went back and it worked. Thanks for getting me to try again. Here is the new validation code:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1876330


----------



## THC Butterz

Hay, for all you 990 sli boys, Ive created a single driver 275.33 that allows sli on 990fx without doing the quatro hack, Havent tested it with chv but I myself and another member of the sabertooth thread can confirm it works well for us, hit me up if you want the dl link


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13930753*
> Hay, for all you 990 sli boys, Ive created a single driver 275.33 that allows sli on 990fx without doing the quatro hack, Havent tested it with chv but I myself and another member of the sabertooth thread can confirm it works well for us, hit me up if you want the dl link


Umm, I hate to break it to you, but that board natively supports SLI. Why would you need a modded driver for that?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus' product page of the 990FX*
> Quad-GPU SLI and Quad-GPU CrossFireX Support!
> 
> [ATI crossFireX] [NVIDIA SLI Ready]
> Flexible Multi-GPU solutions, Your Weapon of Choice!
> 
> SABERTOOTH 990FX brings multi-GPU configurations through both SLI™ and CrossFireX. This motherboard features the powerful AMD® 990FX/SB950 platform, optimizing PCIe allocation in multiple GPU configurations. Expect a brand new gaming style like you've never experienced before!
> 
> Link to the product page


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13930753*
> Hay, for all you 990 sli boys, Ive created a single driver 275.33 that allows sli on 990fx without doing the quatro hack, Havent tested it with chv but I myself and another member of the sabertooth thread can confirm it works well for us, hit me up if you want the dl link


may we have the link please


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;13930770*
> Umm, I hate to break it to you, but that board natively supports SLI. Why would you need a modded driver for that?


nvidia doesnt have drivers that support sli yet
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13930778*
> may we have the link please


here it is, It can also be found on the saber thread op
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6QJV28FH
BTW: Ive only done it for win7/ vista x64, I will work on making this for x86 later


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjceo;13930075*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1876330


UPDATED! Thanks!


----------



## Kasaris

Finished re-doing my overclock. Back running at 4GHz.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasaris;13930940*
> Finished re-doing my overclock. Back running at 4GHz.


if u dont mind, can u name all the widgets your using







i want them lmao


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;13930770*
> Umm, I hate to break it to you, but that board natively supports SLI. Why would you need a modded driver for that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13930803*
> nvidia doesnt have drivers that support sli yet












"For AMD 9 Series chipset, you must install specified VGA driver for enabling SLI function. Please try nVidia beta driver 270.77 or 270.80 or contact with your VGA card vendor for solution."

From ASUS FAQ for Crosshair V

This is from the ASUS website and the beta drivers work

We posted this information in the first post of this thread awhile ago...

*EDIT: here is the Nvidia Geforce WHQL 270.80 (Beta Driver)*
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=3992057


----------



## narmour

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1876429

Let me join the club! I love this board. It's awesome.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


"For AMD 9 Series chipset, you must install specified VGA driver for enabling SLI function. Please try nVidia beta driver 270.77 or 270.80 or contact with your VGA card vendor for solution."

From ASUS FAQ for Crosshair V

This is from the ASUS website and the beta drivers work

We posted this information in the first post of this thread awhile ago...


where can i find said beta drivers, looked everywhere for them, they dont exist you got a link??


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


where can i find said beta drivers, looked everywhere for them, they dont exist you got a link??










Hmm, Haha I've confused now. I'm being told the Nvidia only released the drivers for testing purposes and the board should support it now, but I'm not sure what that means really, as some of our owners said they had to use the beta drivers to get it to work.

http://lifecorn.com/nvidias-sli-technology/

*EDIT: here is the Nvidia Geforce WHQL 270.80 (Beta Driver)*
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=3992057


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


Hmm, Haha I've confused now. I'm being told the Nvidia only released the drivers for testing purposes and the board should support it now, but I'm not sure what that means really, as some of our owners said they had to use the beta drivers to get it to work.

http://lifecorn.com/nvidias-sli-technology/


just about what i found, that's why I assembled my driver pack, wouldn't have bothered otherwise


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


just about what i found, that's why I assembled my driver pack, wouldn't have bothered otherwise


Thanks for that.

I'm not trying to spread disinformation, it was on the ASUS website and our members used the beta drivers while they existed and I hadn't see any updates on ASUS or Nvidia websites so I thought that was still current.

*EDIT: here is the Nvidia Geforce WHQL 270.80 (Beta Driver)*
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=3992057


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Guys, we need to test THC Butterz drivers on this board. I know they worked on Saber, but just to make sure they work for Crosshair. So if you weren't able to get the beta drivers and have a SLI setup, please download the drivers and post back to us. Once the drivers are confirmed we will put this information in the first post of this thread.

Drivers: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6QJV28FH

It only works for win7/vista x64 right now and x86 users will probably have to use modified quatro drivers until he can make drivers for them.

Thanks again to THC Butterz for doing this for us.

*EDIT: here is the Nvidia Geforce WHQL 270.80 (Beta Driver)*
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=3992057


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dustin88*


if u dont mind, can u name all the widgets your using







i want them lmao


Sure here is the site I got them all from.

http://www.myfavoritegadgets.info/

I'm using System Information, Top Processes, System Monitor II, Network Monitor II and Drives Monitor.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kasaris*


Sure here is the site I got them all from.

http://www.myfavoritegadgets.info/

I'm using System Information, Top Processes, System Monitor II, Network Monitor II and Drives Monitor.


thanks man! +1


----------



## pioneerisloud

I would like to apologize by the way. Apparently the boards DO support SLI (so I was right). But Nvidia hasn't released the drivers for the 990FX boards yet.

Just figured I'd point that out. I was already proven wrong by a few members here. Just wanted to say that they're right.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *narmour*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1876429


UPDATED! Thanks


----------



## Dwood

I had a link in my post earlier about where to get the SLI drivers.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dwood*


I had a link in my post earlier about where to get the SLI drivers.


Doh! I forgot!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dwood*


http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=3992057

ill update if they work when it gets done downloading


Ok, so it's up to you guys. Download the Nvidia 270.80 beta driver that Dwood posted or use the driver Butterz made.

*Nvidia Geforce WHQL 270.80 (Beta Driver)*
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=3992057


----------



## THC Butterz

I've done a driver conparison for both sets of drivers, my results can be found here
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/1046310-driver-conparison-990fx-sli.html


----------



## Narokuu

why is asus AI suote telling me im at 40c at idle and all other programs are saying 28c... thats a huge issue


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;13935283*
> why is asus AI suote telling me im at 40c at idle and all other programs are saying 28c... thats a huge issue


Mine is only about 4 degrees off








Which is actually probally more accurate to true temp.


----------



## Narokuu

this bugs me because im at stock speeds on my cpu... and was hoping to overclock... i would understand if they were both near each other. but this is not right....


----------



## Dwood

mine tells me 35 idle while core temp says 28 but at load AI suite maxes at 48 while core temp was maxing at 51


----------



## reedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;13924898*
> reedo, if you can boot into windows, then just install the AI Suite II off the CD that came with the mobo. It lets you change BIOS settings from inside Windows and gives you errors as to what may be happening with your system - so you can maybe fix them. Also make sure you install all the drivers on the CD.
> 
> Btw I've used all types of RAM in my system it most likely not the brand that is causing you problem, but rather the settings.
> 
> Earlier you said you flashed bios from Windows, there shouldn't have been a need to flash anything, what exactly did you flash?


so which tab lets me play with ram settings in windows


----------



## jeffdamann

Please guys, help me with my dilemma, I am preparing to build a x3 crossfire,dual spaced, rig with 3 top of the line 7XXX's and am wondering how in the world the ROG Xpander goes on here, and is it even worth the hassle?
Should I get a different board?
What kind of case could fit the board with an Xpander on it?

I also need some room for Watercooling so....

If you guys say this Xpander will set up nice and neatly, and know of a good case to accomadate all of the above, Ill be joining this club in 3 days, just gotta click "checkout"...

Can I even get an xpander? I cant find an example of one ANYWHERE.... I did a search and one came up about the rampage 3 xpander but was no help...


----------



## reedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reedo;13938162*
> so which tab lets me play with ram settings in windows


screw it, just pulled the trigger on 16 gigs of compatible g skill memory


----------



## Ghostleader

New GeForce that supports AMD chipsets: 990FX, 990X, and 970, the 275.50

Quote:


> New in Release 275.50
> 
> •Enables SLI technology on SLI-certified motherboards with AMD chipsets: 990FX, 990X, and 970.
> •Improves 3D Vision performance with Duke Nukem Forever with 3-way SLI and Quad SLI technology.


NVIDIA Driver Downloads


Go a head a test it, i have no board yet, not avalible in Sweden yet


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;13935283*
> why is asus AI suote telling me im at 40c at idle and all other programs are saying 28c... thats a huge issue


This what mine is at idle and it about normal for me
If you have just come out of BIOS setting then your temp's will be a little higher


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reedo;13938162*
> so which tab lets me play with ram settings in windows


Under Extreme Tweaker - Memory Frequency and DRAM Timing Control
See page 3-5 to 3-8 in the manual


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann;13938211*
> Please guys, help me with my dilemma, I am preparing to build a x3 crossfire,dual spaced, rig with 3 top of the line 7XXX's and am wondering how in the world the ROG Xpander goes on here, and is it even worth the hassle?
> Should I get a different board?
> What kind of case could fit the board with an Xpander on it?
> 
> I also need some room for Watercooling so....
> 
> If you guys say this Xpander will set up nice and neatly, and know of a good case to accomadate all of the above, Ill be joining this club in 3 days, just gotta click "checkout"...
> 
> Can I even get an xpander? I cant find an example of one ANYWHERE.... I did a search and one came up about the rampage 3 xpander but was no help...


I don't know of any one with a setup like that
It maybe best to contact ASUS for help
http://support.asus.com/ServiceHome.aspx?SLanguage=en
If you find info. on this please let us know - thanks


----------



## sprower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*


Please guys, help me with my dilemma, I am preparing to build a x3 crossfire,dual spaced, rig with 3 top of the line 7XXX's and am wondering how in the world the ROG Xpander goes on here, and is it even worth the hassle?
Should I get a different board?
What kind of case could fit the board with an Xpander on it?

I also need some room for Watercooling so....

If you guys say this Xpander will set up nice and neatly, and know of a good case to accomadate all of the above, Ill be joining this club in 3 days, just gotta click "checkout"...

Can I even get an xpander? I cant find an example of one ANYWHERE.... I did a search and one came up about the rampage 3 xpander but was no help...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


I don't know of any one with a setup like that
It maybe best to contact ASUS for help
http://support.asus.com/ServiceHome.aspx?SLanguage=en
If you find info. on this please let us know - thanks


The only thing I've seen about it is the short mention they make at the end of the 9xx line up video from Newegg.

IMO if you're watercooling tri-fire there's no point. The only thing you get from it is the capability to run quad fire over tri. Even if the expander somehow made 3 lanes run x16 speed the difference you'd actually see from that one extra lane running x16 instead of x8 would be small if any at all. If I misunderstood and you don't plan on watercooling the gpu's and are just looking for the extra spacing I wouldn't make any definite decisions until you know which lanes you can run tri-fire on the expander. You might end up with the same spacing as if you didn't use it.

As to fitting a case. I doubt it would work in anything less than an open bench table with adjustable height on the pci-e retention bracket.

You could always go with 6990/6970 tri-fire for a dual space aircooled config without the extra cost/hastle of the expander.


----------



## Tweeky

Info from Ben on newegg feedback - thanks

The worst problem I have with this board is CPU fan control, under the user setting, if you don't turn Option ROM Messages in the Boot section of BIOS to "Keep Current" from "Force BIOS" it causes a CPU fan error and you have to enter BIOS or turn off wait for error. When set to keep current the fan controller software works.


----------



## Narokuu

2 cards IMO running x16 are goign to show better performance, and if you watercool thoes cards, adn they are decent enough, overclocking them will overall be beter than running 3.


----------



## sprower

^Depending on what you're using your rig for. If you're all about benching/folding that's not so true. If you're gaming though.. no doubt stick to as few gpu's as you can.


----------



## Narokuu

of course i blinded myself to GPU folding =( yeah that would be an awesome folding rig.

i love crosfiring.. jstu makes the rig look smooth and sleek.. but it always gives problems for gaming sometimes. im debating when the 7 series comes out to stay with 2 as usuall, or get 1 card


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann;13938211*
> Please guys, help me with my dilemma, I am preparing to build a x3 crossfire,dual spaced, rig with 3 top of the line 7XXX's and am wondering how in the world the ROG Xpander goes on here, and is it even worth the hassle?
> Should I get a different board?
> What kind of case could fit the board with an Xpander on it?
> 
> I also need some room for Watercooling so....
> 
> If you guys say this Xpander will set up nice and neatly, and know of a good case to accomadate all of the above, Ill be joining this club in 3 days, just gotta click "checkout"...
> 
> Can I even get an xpander? I cant find an example of one ANYWHERE.... I did a search and one came up about the rampage 3 xpander but was no help...


The Xpander was produced in a VERY limited quantity. I've seen one guy on here who had one. Also, it uses a pin set designed for the Rampage III, and will not work with ANY other board. So unless you're gonna roll on one of those, I wouldn't even bother looking for it; it'll be very hard to find.


----------



## Dwood

The board will tri-fire without the xpander(dual slot cards)


----------



## MerkageTurk

Will the crosshair iv support uefi and amd bolduzer


----------



## Sa Seba

Here's mine: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1877846
I haven't tweaked anything yet though.


----------



## Narokuu

im curious to see what kind of performance i could get out of the Geforce 590 FTW copper cards, the single slot.. quad SLI with them.... OMG that would be stupid

if that would give amazing performance,.. i would swich to Nvidia.... lmao


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk;13942662*
> Will the crosshair iv support uefi and amd bolduzer


It won't support UEFI.
Bulldozer will be supported according to ASUS, will likely be limited though.


----------



## Narokuu

when BD actually launches, will an 850psu run my sig rig with an updated GPU (either 6970 x fired) and the BD.... curious to see if i should upgrade or not


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk;13942662*
> Will the crosshair iv support uefi and amd bolduzer


No and yes
A BIOS update is avaiable from ASUS download


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;13942875*
> when BD actually launches, will an 850psu run my sig rig with an updated GPU (either 6970 x fired) and the BD.... curious to see if i should upgrade or not


i will say yes to 850 W
the BD will not take any more power than a older CPU [125 W]
2-6970 will take about 450 W
http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/


----------



## loafer987

Replaced my 790FX-GD70, the worst motherboard i have ever owned, with:

ASUS Crosshair V Formula
OCN User Name: loafer987
CPU Type: Phenom II x6 1055T 125W
CPUZ Validation: Valiation @ 4.06GHZ

Yay finally part of a club!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader;13938989*
> New GeForce that supports AMD chipsets: 990FX, 990X, and 970, the 275.50
> 
> NVIDIA Driver Downloads


Ohh nice! Finally!


----------



## jeffdamann

Well manybe I can talk to asus and get the xpander from them.... maybe....
Is the xpander gonna mount to extend the motherboard length or does it go "on top"?
I.e . imagine a motherboard laying flat on a desk, does it just make it longer or does it mount to make the motherboard two levels?


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;13941961*
> The Xpander was produced in a VERY limited quantity. I've seen one guy on here who had one. Also, it uses a pin set designed for the Rampage III, and will not work with ANY other board. So unless you're gonna roll on one of those, I wouldn't even bother looking for it; it'll be very hard to find.


Nah they briefly show one for the CHV board on a newegg vid
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;13942803*
> im curious to see what kind of performance i could get out of the Geforce 590 FTW copper cards, the single slot.. quad SLI with them.... OMG that would be stupid
> 
> if that would give amazing performance,.. i would swich to Nvidia.... lmao


heh Don't those only have a single sli finger like the 6990's?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann;13944094*
> Well manybe I can talk to asus and get the xpander from them.... maybe....
> Is the xpander gonna mount to extend the motherboard length or does it go "on top"?
> I.e . imagine a motherboard laying flat on a desk, does it just make it longer or does it mount to make the motherboard two levels?


It mounts on top like two levels. It's going to be very difficult to make it work in cases. That's why I mentioned earlier that it'll probably only really work in open air bench tables without a ton of modification.


----------



## Narokuu

right... they only have 1 finger... but still... imagine 2 of them... power house much?


----------



## Tweeky

Republic of Games
FlanK3r's - ASUS Crosshair V formula
Informatiom and Pictures
http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2510-ASUS-ROG-Crosshair-V-Formula-(AMD-990FX)-Overview


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;13930958*
> if u dont mind, can u name all the widgets your using
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want them lmao


Rainmeter.









Screencap could stand to be a little larger though.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;13943707*
> Ohh nice! Finally!


Yeap

Should be nice to see them in the OP though









Maybe Tweeky did saw my post, if not, here they are again









275.50 beta for Windows 7 64-bit, Windows Vista 64-bit

275.50 beta for Windows 7 32-bit, Windows Vista 32-bit

For other version search here

Anyone tested them yet?


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader;13946973*
> Yeap
> 
> Should be nice to see them in the OP though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Tweeky did saw my post, if not, here they are again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 275.50 beta for Windows 7 64-bit, Windows Vista 64-bit
> 
> 275.50 beta for Windows 7 32-bit, Windows Vista 32-bit
> 
> For other version search here
> 
> Anyone tested them yet?


Thanks, for this, helpin out us on saber tooth 990fx also cheers
and yes tested them, Identical preformance to the 275.33 (sli hacked) in heaven 2.1 and 3d mark 11, scores only differ by a point or 2


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader;13946973*
> Yeap
> 
> Should be nice to see them in the OP though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Tweeky did saw my post, if not, here they are again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 275.50 beta for Windows 7 64-bit, Windows Vista 64-bit
> 
> 275.50 beta for Windows 7 32-bit, Windows Vista 32-bit
> 
> For other version search here
> 
> Anyone tested them yet?


I saw them. I was waiting for test. I put them in OP anyway. thanks +1


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader;13946973*
> Yeap
> 
> Should be nice to see them in the OP though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Tweeky did saw my post, if not, here they are again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 275.50 beta for Windows 7 64-bit, Windows Vista 64-bit
> 
> 275.50 beta for Windows 7 32-bit, Windows Vista 32-bit
> 
> For other version search here
> 
> Anyone tested them yet?


Yep, I have SLI on my 990FXA-UD5 with 257.50!!!


----------



## BentZero

Put my PC together tonight and fired her up. beeeeep beep beep beeeeep beep beep. Memory won't post! I've got 8gb G Skill ripjaws series sticks. I checked the valid ram list in the manual and they're listed. Manual says that the mem ok led will blink when I press the button. Well, I press it and nothing. I got it to recognize ram twice after multiple resets, but not reliably. First time it would post but then say that it did not find a boot device. Second time it said it would not detect keyboard. Probably because I didn't have one connected. This is my first PC build. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Time to go to bed. Hopefully I can sleep.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BentZero;13947801*
> Put my PC together tonight and fired her up. beeeeep beep beep beeeeep beep beep. Memory won't post! I've got 8gb G Skill ripjaws series sticks. I checked the valid ram list in the manual and they're listed. Manual says that the mem ok led will blink when I press the button. Well, I press it and nothing. I got it to recognize ram twice after multiple resets, but not reliably. First time it would post but then say that it did not find a boot device. Second time it said it would not detect keyboard. Probably because I didn't have one connected. This is my first PC build. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Time to go to bed. Hopefully I can sleep.


Make sure you have all your connections are connected correctly cause I've had this happen to me way too many times it's ridiculous. After that then you get in to the hardware department and check each individual ram and other things that I'm sure someone else will point out.

As for me I hope I don't have an issue with the ram I ended up getting, 8 gigs of Muskin Redline 2133.


----------



## StatiiC

is the Crosshair gonna get water-blocks by the end of summer?


----------



## r4yne

Can I be in this club?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1878374


----------



## Tatakai All

My Crosshair V gets shipped out tomorrow from Newegg, I cancelled my other pre-order order I had at another site cause they took too long. I told myself I that I was going to wait until I get a BD chip before I install it but I've got some Mushkin Redlines 8GB 2133 coming in too and it will be really difficult to resist.

EDIT: Sorry this is basically a repost, oops.


----------



## Narokuu

i told myself the same thing..... and to make it more tempting, i had the M4A79T Deluxe motherboard before this one... and your going to LOVE it... its amazing...


----------



## BentZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;13947857*
> Make sure you have all your connections are connected correctly cause I've had this happen to me way too many times it's ridiculous. After that then you get in to the hardware department and check each individual ram and other things that I'm sure someone else will point out.
> 
> As for me I hope I don't have an issue with the ram I ended up getting, 8 gigs of Muskin Redline 2133.


I checked over it again and everything is connected. It did post once last night making me think things are cool from a connection stand point. I just wish I had a keyboard so I could have gone into the bios. I tried it again this morning and still the Mem Ok light will not come on and ram is not recognized. I tried using just one stick of ram in either red slot and still got the ram fault error. I wonder if my mobo is bad.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BentZero;13949914*
> I checked over it again and everything is connected. It did post once last night making me think things are cool from a connection stand point. I just wish I had a keyboard so I could have gone into the bios. I tried it again this morning and still the Mem Ok light will not come on and ram is not recognized. I tried using just one stick of ram in either red slot and still got the ram fault error. I wonder if my mobo is bad.


Some things to check
24 pin power plug
8-pin power plug [page 2-25]
cpu fan plug
check memory that it is seated all the way in
use the reset button on the back [page 2-46 no. 6]
then hold the go button start the computer and release when it beeps [page 2-2 no.5]
you will need a key board because you need to go into the bios [F1] and save setting
with this new bios you can use the mouse when you get in the bios


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StatiiC*


is the Crosshair gonna get water-blocks by the end of summer?


i have not heard of any but they will come in time


----------



## BentZero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Some things to check
24 pin power plug
8-pin power plug [page 2-25]
cpu fan plug
check memory that it is seated all the way in
use the reset button on the back [page 2-46 no. 6]
then hold the go button start the computer and release when it beeps [page 2-2 no.5]
you will need a key board because you need to go into the bios [F1] and save setting
with this new bios you can use the mouse when you get in the bios


Thanks Tweeky. I'll try that when I get home. Don't know why I came into work today. At least I was able to grab one of the spare keyboards lying around here.


----------



## jeffdamann

Allright just ordered the board from the egg.

It seems if you want the ROG Xpander, its going to cost you 165$ and there are only 2, and I want one lol.

Also you will have to build a custom case or get this one instead.
http://www.dangerden.com/store/dd-double-wide-tower-21-black-series-edition.html
Youll prolly have to mod it a little....


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BentZero;13949914*
> I checked over it again and everything is connected. It did post once last night making me think things are cool from a connection stand point. I just wish I had a keyboard so I could have gone into the bios. I tried it again this morning and still the Mem Ok light will not come on and ram is not recognized. I tried using just one stick of ram in either red slot and still got the ram fault error. I wonder if my mobo is bad.


You WILL need a PS2 board to POST. I had this same issue when I first built my system. It's not the RAM it's the KB. USB keyboard will only work once the system has POST'ed and identified that the KB will be USB. Can't identify it since it hasn't been told that the KB will be USB. Once you have that handled all your problems should go away.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann;13953942*
> Allright just ordered the board from the egg.
> 
> It seems if you want the ROG Xpander, its going to cost you 165$ and there are only 2, and I want one lol.
> 
> Also you will have to build a custom case or get this one instead.
> http://www.dangerden.com/store/dd-double-wide-tower-21-black-series-edition.html
> Youll prolly have to mod it a little....


No case will work with the Extender. Not unless you have short I/O plates. The Extender bumps the Cards out about 20mm or so. So you *will* need a tech bench. I don't know if you saw the Newegg video where they showed the latest Asus AM3+ offerings and the Extender, but the ASUS guy made like they didn't have enough time to put together a system to show how the Extender works. Rubbish. They used a Bench because there isn't a case made to handle the extended Graphics footprint. If you buy the extender plan on buying a workstation kit or fabricating one.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## BentZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13956067*
> You WILL need a PS2 board to POST. I had this same issue when I first built my system. It's not the RAM it's the KB. USB keyboard will only work once the system has POST'ed and identified that the KB will be USB. Can't identify it since it hasn't been told that the KB will be USB. Once you have that handled all your problems should go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Reconnected everything, tried Tweeky's steps, hooked up keyboard. Still get the DRam fault tone. Sofa king irritated right now. This thing just won't post. I don't have any spare ram to see if that's really the problem. Time to call Asus i guess.


----------



## BentZero

Holy ****. Finally got somewhere. Got to a Post screen. Says memory detected, 0 usb devices detected, detects my SSD and CD drive, Mem Ok succeeds in system booting tells me to enter bios setup to save memory setting. CPU fan error?!?!!?!? ***? Both cooler fans are spinning. Need to check if I connected all chassis fans? Both CPU and Opt CPU have PWM fans connected.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BentZero;13957838*
> Holy ****. Finally got somewhere. Got to a Post screen. Says memory detected, 0 usb devices detected, detects my SSD and CD drive, Mem Ok succeeds in system booting tells me to enter bios setup to save memory setting. CPU fan error?!?!!?!? ***? Both cooler fans are spinning. Need to check if I connected all chassis fans? Both CPU and Opt CPU have PWM fans connected.


See post 547 for cpu fan error
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/946327-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club-55.html#post13940663


----------



## BentZero

Man, CPU fan error was the least of my worries. Got some screen with vertical black and white bars with green and red zeros. Stopped for a bit. Finally got into BIOS and it locked up. After a few more resets and Mem OK's I'm finally in there now. I almost don't want to save and exit.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4yne;13948553*
> Can I be in this club?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1878374


You need to have a CPU-Z validation by your username from here. Before you submit just backspace whatever is in the "name" field and put your OCN username in. Thanks.


----------



## BentZero

Great. Go to install OS and I get a blue screen. Something is seriously wrong here. Time to google this code. 0x0000007E and something about USBPort.sys. Guess it wouldn't be interesting if this went smoothly.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BentZero;13958650*
> Great. Go to install OS and I get a blue screen. Something is seriously wrong here. Time to google this code. 0x0000007E and something about USBPort.sys. Guess it wouldn't be interesting if this went smoothly.


good luck and keep us posted


----------



## BentZero

Rebooted and finally got to where I could pick language and partition. Blue screen with a different error. Stop error 0x00000024 on ntfs.sys. I'm trying one more time and then calling it a night. Sorry for flooding this thread. Just frustrated.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BentZero;13958883*
> Rebooted and finally got to where I could pick language and partition. Blue screen with a different error. Stop error 0x00000024 on ntfs.sys. I'm trying one more time and then calling it a night. Sorry for flooding this thread. Just frustrated.


The NTFS.sys message rarely relates to drives that are physically bad, but they could be. Usually only the NTFS.sys file is corrupt and you just need to replace it with a fresh one. Find a way to access your NTFS hard drive and delete the NTFS.sys file or replace it. If you delete the file and boot from a installation disk you will be able to access the recovery console.

You can do this a couple of ways:

1) Boot from another hard disk and transfer NTFS.sys from "windows/system32/drivers" to the disk you are trying to fix.

OR

2) Boot from a Boot CD that is capable of accessing NTFS disks.


----------



## BentZero

i'm done for the night. Tired of getting ram faults everytime I reset. This last time I finally get through post and the machine just resets and screams ram fault again. I'll call Asus tomorrow. Anyone else think it's not the mobo that's the problem? I'm beginning to think that it is.


----------



## BentZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;13959014*
> The NTFS.sys message rarely relates to drives that are physically bad, but they could be. Usually only the NTFS.sys file is corrupt and you just need to replace it with a fresh one. Find a way to access your NTFS hard drive and delete the NTFS.sys file or replace it. If you delete the file and boot from a installation disk you will be able to access the recovery console.
> 
> You can do this a couple of ways:
> 
> 1) Boot from another hard disk and transfer NTFS.sys from "windows/system32/drivers" to the disk you are trying to fix.
> 
> OR
> 
> 2) Boot from a Boot CD that is capable of accessing NTFS disks.


It's a brand new SSD. Would I still need to do that? I may need to reburn this image. I burned an iso that I got from my MSDN account. Of course I need to reliably get to the install first.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BentZero;13959176*
> It's a brand new SSD. Would I still need to do that? I may need to reburn this image. I burned an iso that I got from my MSDN account. Of course I need to reliably get to the install first.


If it's a brand new SSD then it _may_ be physically bad, but lets check something first...

Boot from your Windows CD and go to recovery console. There you can run *chkdsk* or mark the disk for being checked on next boot. It should give you some more information on the health of the disk.

Or If you have another computer you can also put the SSD into that one and run *chkdsk* from inside windows.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup sounds like the MoBo and the SSD aren't playing well together and would explain why the Board thinks it's a RAM issue.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## loafer987

Has anyone noticed that the thermal reading for the crosshair V read really really high?
My cpu core temps read under 50*C max and mobo is reading up to 65*C.
I know with my old board at this speed/voltage it read almost exactly the same as the individual core sensors.


----------



## Tatakai All

Mine got shipped out today and arrive on Thursday can't wait! To bad I have to wait till next week for my ram to arrive.

EDIT: I heard somewhere that I'm going to have to reinstall windows since it's a new mobo, this true?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;13960142*
> Mine got shipped out today and arrive on Thursday can't wait! To bad I have to wait till next week for my ram to arrive.
> 
> EDIT: I heard somewhere that I'm going to have to reinstall windows since it's a new mobo, this true?


Shouldn't have to. I think you may be fine. I think you have to use the phone assistance to confirm that copy of Win 7 is valid. I had to do that when I got a new board in RMA process. Yes it was the same board but the OS wouldn't let me boot up without confirming the license. If so it's a pretty easy process to run through.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tatakai All

Appreciate it, now I don't have to worry about it so much.


----------



## Ceadderman

No problem Bra.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## bkilla187

Just got my Crosshair V yesterday. Cant enjoy it yet becasue Im leak testing my My Rasa 750 kit with and extra rs240. wish I had a bigger case so i could have gone with the rx240 or 360. Also do i have to reinstall Window 7 PRO?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkilla187;13960686*
> Just got my Crosshair V yesterday. Cant enjoy it yet becasue Im leak testing my My Rasa 750 kit with and extra rs240. wish I had a bigger case so i could have gone with the rx240 or 360. Also do i have to reinstall Window 7 PRO?


As I pointed out earlier, you shouldn't have to reinstall the OS. You just have to confirm the license by phone.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loafer987;13960085*
> Has anyone noticed that the thermal reading for the crosshair V read really really high?
> My cpu core temps read under 50*C max and mobo is reading up to 65*C.
> I know with my old board at this speed/voltage it read almost exactly the same as the individual core sensors.


Core sensors are usually way too low. I idle at 16-18c core but 28-30c cpu temp. At load the core temp should be more accurate. But the temp 1 or cpu temp sensor is more your mosfets temps. Put a fan on the back of your mobo on the mosfets heatsinks and core temp will actually get higher then temp 1 or cpu temp. But thats mainly from the big drop you will get on the temp 1 or cpu temp sensor.


----------



## bkilla187

thx


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13960625*
> No problem Bra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I like the Hawaii reference lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


I like the Hawaii reference lol.


Grew up on Oahu for 6 years.









~Ceadder


----------



## BentZero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yup sounds like the MoBo and the SSD aren't playing well together and would explain why the Board thinks it's a RAM issue.









~Ceadder










Yeah, after a good nights sleep I thought I might try to take SSD out of the equation and install to hdd instead. I just reached my breaking point last night and had enough. Thanks for the help so far guys.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


Mine got shipped out today and arrive on Thursday can't wait! To bad I have to wait till next week for my ram to arrive.

EDIT: I heard somewhere that I'm going to have to reinstall windows since it's a new mobo, this true?


yes i had too
asus has said that the drivers from the old MB will conflict with the drivers of the new 990FX chipset


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bkilla187*


Just got my Crosshair V yesterday. Cant enjoy it yet becasue Im leak testing my My Rasa 750 kit with and extra rs240. wish I had a bigger case so i could have gone with the rx240 or 360. Also do i have to reinstall Window 7 PRO?


yes i had too
asus has said that the drivers from the old MB will conflict with the drivers of the new 990FX chipset


----------



## sprower

^^Use that lil multiquote button next to the quote button instead of multiposting the same message.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;13960142*
> I heard somewhere that I'm going to have to reinstall windows since it's a new mobo, this true?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkilla187;13960686*
> ...Also do i have to reinstall Window 7 PRO?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13963188*
> yes i had too
> asus has said that the drivers from the old MB will conflict with the drivers of the new 990FX chipset


If you don't uninstall the previous drivers they can and will conflict with the new motherboard and cause it not to boot.

You can and should uninstall all drivers _before_ you install the new motherboard.

I knew that I was supposed to, but decided that I wanted a fresh copy of Windows anyway and left them.


----------



## reedo

asus is sending me a new bios chip, if that doesn't repair the issue they have told me they would cross ship another board, and pay shipping on both, best customer service ever


----------



## BentZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reedo;13965359*
> asus is sending me a new bios chip, if that doesn't repair the issue they have told me they would cross ship another board, and pay shipping on both, best customer service ever


What issues were you having? I'll be calling them tonight if pulling out SSD doesn't solve my problem.


----------



## reedo

I can't get into the bios, despite trying three sets of ram, four hard drives, and an in windows bios flash


----------



## BentZero

Hmmm, not quite the problem I'm having. I can get to bios 1 out of every 100 tries. Of the 4 times I've been in only once did it not freeze on me.


----------



## BullsEyeGuy

Has anyone had issues with the Intel LAN? My device manager says it isn't functioning and I can't get any internet.


----------



## Narokuu

use the CD and install the drivers, i had to do the same thing


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13961249*
> Grew up on Oahu for 6 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Nice I'm from Oahu too, windward side Kailua to be exact. It's not too often that I find other members from here too.


----------



## reedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;13968666*
> use the CD and install the drivers, i had to do the same thing


Had to do the same thing, I guess win 7 just doesn't get the newer lan


----------



## Narokuu

yeap. i was sad to see the word intel on my amd board... but i cant complain it runs great.


----------



## BullsEyeGuy

I installed all the drivers off of the ASUS CD, is there somewhere else that I should be pulling them from?


----------



## reedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;13971101*
> yeap. i was sad to see the word intel on my amd board... but i cant complain it runs great.


mmm, ill hold it at arms length till I trust it


----------



## BentZero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


Nice I'm from Oahu too, windward side Kailua to be exact. It's not too often that I find other members from here too.


I'm from Oahu. Went to Moanalua class of '94. Considering moving back, but man the cost of living!

In other news, pulled out SSD and dropped in HDD. Same problem. Called Asus about my board. They're sending me a new one. Good part is that they're sending it to me without my having to send this one to them. I just have to return this mobo within 14 days. Not a bad service.


----------



## jeffdamann

I hate myself......

My board will be here friday and thats great.

However the only 2 ROG Xpanders seemingly in existence have been bought...
I bought this so I could get the super-rare xpander and get 16x-16x-16x-16x Crossfire with four 7990s and be a serious folder...

I didnt get any new funds until next week. I had other business to attend to this week.
Why didnt I buy the xpander first!

Please if anyone can help me, please do, for that sake of overclockers everywhere lol.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*


I hate myself......

My board will be here friday and thats great.

However the only 2 ROG Xpanders seemingly in existence have been bought...
I bought this so I could get the super-rare xpander and get 16x-16x-16x-16x Crossfire with four 7990s and be a serious folder...

I didnt get any new funds until next week. I had other business to attend to this week.
Why didnt I buy the xpander first!

Please if anyone can help me, please do, for that sake of overclockers everywhere lol.


Holy cow! You aren't kidding when you said they're rare. I even checked some of the exotic shops that usually carry the really hard-to-find stuff, and nada. I hate how the really cool enthusiast stuff is almost always pretty much vaporware.


----------



## r4yne

OCN User Name: r4yne
CPU Type: AMD Phenom II x6 1090T
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1881612


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;13970694*
> Nice I'm from Oahu too, windward side Kailua to be exact. It's not too often that I find other members from here too.


Grew up in Honolulu and Schofield Base. Went to Schofield Elementary before we were shipped Stateside to Ft. Hood. It's been decades since I've been there. Plan to go back sometime to check how much things have changed since I was a kid running around without a care in the world.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## loafer987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loafer987;13943508*
> Replaced my 790FX-GD70, the worst motherboard i have ever owned, with:
> 
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula
> OCN User Name: loafer987
> CPU Type: Phenom II x6 1055T 125W
> CPUZ Validation: Valiation @ 4.06GHZ
> 
> Yay finally part of a club!


Just thought I would repost this to make it easier for the Thread owner to find.
Also still wondering if anyone else has noticed the temperature difference from bios to core sensor. (My bios reads almost 15*C higher than the actual chip.)


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loafer987;13973765*
> Just thought I would repost this to make it easier for the Thread owner to find.
> Also still wondering if anyone else has noticed the temperature difference from bios to core sensor. (My bios reads almost 15*C higher than the actual chip.)


Temperatures are always higher in the BIOS than in the OS environment.







(Think of it as your CPU is under 75% moderate load in the BIOS versus idle.)


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reedo;13965359*
> asus is sending me a new bios chip, if that doesn't repair the issue they have told me they would cross ship another board, and pay shipping on both, best customer service ever


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BentZero;13971566*
> In other news, pulled out SSD and dropped in HDD. Same problem. Called Asus about my board. They're sending me a new one. Good part is that they're sending it to me without my having to send this one to them. I just have to return this mobo within 14 days. Not a bad service.


Wow. Great service from ASUS.

Keep us posted guys.


----------



## BentZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13973742*
> Grew up in Honolulu and Schofield Base. Went to Schofield Elementary before we were shipped Stateside to Ft. Hood. It's been decades since I've been there. Plan to go back sometime to check how much things have changed since I was a kid running around without a care in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


When I went back it had been close to a decade. Ala Moana and Waikiki area have changed a lot. Most everything else felt the same. The biggest difference was traffic. I thought it was bad before.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4yne;13973143*
> OCN User Name: r4yne
> CPU Type: AMD Phenom II x6 1090T
> CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1881612


Still not correct. I'm referring to the username you use to submit the validation from the actual CPU-Z program. Again before you submit look at the "name" field and put your OCN username into that field before you submit. If you look at this validation it says "ANDIGERAGHTY-PC". That needs to read "r4yne". Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loafer987;13973765*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1877844


Thanks, sorry I missed you.


----------



## jjceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BentZero;13962342*
> Yeah, after a good nights sleep I thought I might try to take SSD out of the equation and install to hdd instead. I just reached my breaking point last night and had enough. Thanks for the help so far guys.


I had some issues with my SSD as the motherboard booted up and used SCSI on the first 6 SATA ports. SCSI blocks the use of the SSD toolbox and TRIM functions. I moved the SSD to SATA 7 which was IDE or PATA mode and it worked a bit slower but the tools worked. If you ever get Windows up, go to Control panel, device manager, diskdrives and click on each of them. Right click using properties and click Details and select Hardware ids. If it starts with SCSI then the motherboard SCSI control is operating between you and your drives. This is OK but the system may see them as running in RAID when they really are not. When you install your SSD make sure that is says IDE\DiskINTEL_ssd....... This will assure that the INTEL toolbox works and the it will not think your SSD is part of a RAID array.

Bios allows you to turn on port 7 and also set the ports to AHCI, IDE or Raid. I for some reason cannot set ports 1 to 6 to IDE and they are set to AHCI.

I don't know if this helped you but good luck with your problem.


----------



## r4yne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;13974992*
> Still not correct. I'm referring to the username you use to submit the validation from the actual CPU-Z program. Again before you submit look at the "name" field and put your OCN username into that field before you submit. If you look at this validation it says "ANDIGERAGHTY-PC". That needs to read "r4yne". Thanks.
> 
> Thanks, sorry I missed you.


OCN User Name: r4yne
CPU Type: AMD Phenom II x6 1090T
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1881988


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loafer987;13973765*
> Just thought I would repost this to make it easier for the Thread owner to find.
> Also still wondering if anyone else has noticed the temperature difference from bios to core sensor. (My bios reads almost 15*C higher than the actual chip.)


Yes - There has always been a difference between CPU temp. and core temps

The ones below are from my Crosshair *IV* and it shows core temps below ambient temp.

I always use CPU temps when load testing


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4yne;13975363*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1881988


There you go, that's it.

UPDATED!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13912039*
> That ez-plug is only nessary if you have more than 2 video cards
> I have 2- 5870 crossfired and I an not using it


1+ man, good info









I'm about to be SLIing soon, just got another 460 from a user here.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;13912135*
> speaking of cable sleeving, whats the best to use, im planning on doing mine, for it is a bit yellowish on the ends and i wish for it to be all black


I've seen a lot of good jobs done using "Paracord Sleeving".

Here's a thread about it on OCN:

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/775454-cheap-beautiful-sleeving-guide-now-offering.html










Another thread and service:

http://www.overclock.net/other-hardware-mods/929480-cable-sleeving-comparison.html

This is just the first page that came up with I googled it:

http://ftwpc.com/cables-and-sleeving/paracord-sleeving.html


----------



## Canis-X

...of ownership!


----------



## Ceadderman

^^^ Now THAT is how you do a confirmation.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BentZero;13974952*
> When I went back it had been close to a decade. Ala Moana and Waikiki area have changed a lot. Most everything else felt the same. The biggest difference was traffic. I thought it was bad before.


Haha, yeah traffic gets worse no matter where you go. I used to think it was bad when I was a kid going to Farrell's(at Pearlridge Mall) to celebrate my Birthdays. Gorging myself on their ice cream was so important in those days. If I could change anything it would be to be that way forever.









@ASUS Customer Service Issues... I'm glad ASUS is taking care of you guys the right way. I could have used their RMA service but my issues have seemed to work themselves out other than the defunct fan speed in BIOS on my header. Still a great board and I'll be off the defunct header soon so didn't seem worth the down time. I have to say I've never had a problem with their Customer Service. Only the contact service in the meantime. Looks like they've figured that part out as well with the speedy resolution for you guys.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## beers

I can has join?

beers
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1882461


----------



## jeffdamann

Does anyone know where to get the 2133 Ram mentioned on the Qualified Vendor List?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers;13978869*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1882461


UPDATED! Thanks!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*


Does anyone know where to get the 2133 Ram mentioned on the Qualified Vendor List?


F3-17066CL7D-4GBPIS was at newegg but its now hard to find they are changing memory all the time

Take a look at these - they are about the best available at this time
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...PC3%2017600%29
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231364

The CVF will over clock up to 2400 mhz
I do not know why but high preformance memory is hard to find *?*


----------



## Tatakai All

Just got mine in today and will post pics later since my ram hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## reedo

OCN User Name: Reedo
CPU Type: Phenom II x4 965 C2
CPUZ Validation:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1882693

validated, and frustrated, cant play with ram settings at all


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


OCN User Name: Reedo
CPU Type: Phenom II x4 965 C2
CPUZ Validation:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1882693

validated, and frustrated, cant play with ram settings at all


with 16 gb of ram you may not be able to do better than factory settings


----------



## Isbre

OCN User Name: Isbre
CPU Type: Phenom II x6 1090T E0
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1882818


----------



## Isbre

I am curious about if anyone is running multi-gpu setups dual cards in port #1 & 3 from the top?

If i understand manual correct you must use the top for primary and # 5 counting from top. The third express x16 counting from top. If you use the one closest to primary for dual only it will get limited to x1 only?

But when using three cards it will get x8 speed.

So if this is true i must say it is veeery disappointing.. There is not a CF cable in the world to my knowledge that is this long


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Isbre;13983176*
> I am curious about if anyone is running multi-gpu setups dual cards in port #1 & 3 from the top?
> 
> If i understand manual correct you must use the top for primary and # 5 counting from top. The third express x16 counting from top. If you use the one closest to primary for dual only it will get limited to x1 only?
> 
> But when using three cards it will get x8 speed.
> 
> So if this is true i must say it is veeery disappointing.. There is not a CF cable in the world to my knowledge that is this long


I have a dual connection cable that should fit that. Also they're supposed to come with the MoBo since the the PCI-e connections dictate the spacing of the Cards. Trust me, ASUS will take care of you. Just hope you can get GPUs' with dual contact points. More and more Vendors are cheaping out and supplying single XFire contacts. Which can be a real bugger when you wish to TriFire.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## BentZero

Man, I thought I had it. I moved one of my sticks of ram to the black slot and it would post just about every try. Shut down real quick to burn windows dvd again. Come back...no post. Oh well, it was nice to see what a working computer looked like.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Isbre;13983176*
> I am curious about if anyone is running multi-gpu setups dual cards in port #1 & 3 from the top?
> 
> If i understand manual correct you must use the top for primary and # 5 counting from top. The third express x16 counting from top. If you use the one closest to primary for dual only it will get limited to x1 only?
> 
> But when using three cards it will get x8 speed.
> 
> So if this is true i must say it is veeery disappointing.. There is not a CF cable in the world to my knowledge that is this long


For dual crossfire set up you should use the 1st red slot and the 3rd red slot from the cpu socket for x16 set up

the bridge that comes with the C5F will fit

see pic below


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BentZero;13983860*
> Man, I thought I had it. I moved one of my sticks of ram to the black slot and it would post just about every try. Shut down real quick to burn windows dvd again. Come back...no post. Oh well, it was nice to see what a working computer looked like.


Did you have your thumbdrive or anything with a memory plugged in? If so unplug the USB devices check your Boot Order adjust accordingly and Windows should fire up. When I built my RAID I had the same thing happen to me because I left my Thumbdrive in. I used to to install the RAID drivers and it kept hanging me and couldn't figure it out. I was ready to kill someone. Found out after two or three hours of pulling my hair out that it's a Win 7 issue. It's going to try to install to any removable device with a Memory.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## reedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13982945*
> with 16 gb of ram you may not be able to do better than factory settings


cant do factory even, cant get into bios.

also put me on tha list


----------



## Cylas

Crosshair V should be the best Board for the Bulldozer CPU.

Quote:
Quote:


> On Air result ... this fresh sample is amazing! PS. I know where is problem with first B0 crappy performance in early chinese (and YT video) tests! Its not in CPUs, but in BIOSes! Only ONE (max two) board on market is able to unleash full performance from AMD FX at this moment! Hint: Board with BIOS number 0009!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reedo;13981857*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1882693


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Isbre;13983029*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1882818


UPDATED! Thanks!


----------



## jeffdamann

Does this get me in? Or do I need to install and validate?(Was waiting for BD to install...)










EDIT:

Just noticed the highlighted piece on my board is crooked, and lays like shown in red, should I RMA this thing?









Edit2: Actually, its just a sticker. Lol.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann;13993103*


That works man, I'll add you as a verified owner w/ waiting bulldozer. I only need CPU-Z for those that have it installed.

Yeah that plate/sticker was crooked on mine - I just straightened it out


----------



## Defend808Hawaii

OCN User Name: Defend808Hawaii

CPU Type: Phenom II X4 955 BE

CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1884136

Does this get me in too?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defend808Hawaii;13996223*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1884136


UPDATED! Thanks for redoing the validation


----------



## Ceadderman

Does CVF come with TIM?







???

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## BentZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13985196*
> Did you have your thumbdrive or anything with a memory plugged in? If so unplug the USB devices check your Boot Order adjust accordingly and Windows should fire up. When I built my RAID I had the same thing happen to me because I left my Thumbdrive in. I used to to install the RAID drivers and it kept hanging me and couldn't figure it out. I was ready to kill someone. Found out after two or three hours of pulling my hair out that it's a Win 7 issue. It's going to try to install to any removable device with a Memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Nope, no thumb drive. I've only got essentials hooked up. New mobo isn't in yet and no email from Asus saying when it's going to come in. They said the email may take up to 48 hours to receive.


----------



## Tatakai All

Looks like it's about time for me to find my cam to get pics up.


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13996662*
> Does CVF come with TIM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


No, that came with my shipment and I stored it with the board.

What's up with the hard 6-slot CF Bridge?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13996662*
> Does CVF come with TIM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Whats a TIM ?
It does not come with a CPU either ?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann;13997367*
> No, that came with my shipment and I stored it with the board.
> 
> What's up with the hard 6-slot CF Bridge?


Its for tri-SLI cards


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13997428*
> Whats a TIM ?
> It does not come with a CPU either ?


jeffdaman Had a tube of Thermal Paste in the box. I was like







"hmmm I might actually purchase a Crosshair V. I want Free TIM."









As cheap as that stuff is, I think high dollar Boards should come with a free tube instead of some bushleague decal I'll never in a million years use. RoG decal is neat an all but...









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## jeffdamann

Lol I agree, at least I got good tim, Arctic silver 5. Man Im itching to get this thing together. Next item to get. ROG Xpander! Then BD and 4x 7970's!


----------



## Narokuu

i would lvoe the xpander.... but sadly i think they are a myth lmao


----------



## Chuckclc

FYI, new CPU-Z released on 6/24/11 version 1.58 still shows SB as SB850 REV 40. Kinda weird. Unless i missed something since this topic was brought up. If so please let me know.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann;13998607*
> Lol I agree, at least I got good tim, Arctic silver 5. Man Im itching to get this thing together. Next item to get. ROG Xpander! Then BD and 4x 7970's!


Don't quote me on this but I do believe that Xpander only works for Quad SLI. I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure it's NVidia only. Also I don't believe that we will be able to QuadFire even with an Extender because of Memory Constraints. Only 4 Gigs total. Pretty sure the 7970s' will be 2 Gig Boards.









Would be awesome though if I'm wrong.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## jeffdamann

Look what I found....


----------



## Ceadderman

lol That would be a huge bottleneck in that setup methinks.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13999429*
> lol That would be a huge bottleneck in that setup methinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Lol, "How come 12 GTX 570's run at the same speed as 8?"

Not to mention that pic probably has 12 different cards. Why not get at least a couple that match?


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

How many of those long crossfire bridges are there in CV ? And where can you get additional one?


----------



## jeffdamann

You get 1 long ribbon and 1 long hard connection 3 way sli/crossfire bridge.
Dont know where to get more.

As for ROG xpander and crossifre...
Quote:


> With the optional ROG Xpander, you can expand your graphics power up to 4-way SLI or *CrossFireX* for the most extreme graphics performance.The ROG Xpander features dual NF200 chipsets to unleash X16 bandwidth across all PCI-E lanes.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc;13999441*
> Lol, "How come 12 GTX 570's run at the same speed as 8?"
> 
> Not to mention that pic probably has 12 different cards. Why not get at least a couple that match?


At least he got the TriFire right.

I know, the NVidicaca is for PhysX. Then it doesn't matter if they're bottlenecked.







:laugher:

Only one ATi Xfire bridge in RoG boxes. You can get another one from ASUS. Tweeky has the link.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

Aight thanks guys.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;13997199*
> Looks like it's about time for me to find my cam to get pics up.


I would like to see some pictures - thanks


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cmdr.Shephard*


How many of those long crossfire bridges are there in CV ? And where can you get additional one?


One

but you can get more here
http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?..._detail&p=2012


----------



## StatiiC

Is anyone using this ram for their board?


----------



## Narokuu

i just ordered that yesterday =) it will be here Tuesday, ill let u know how the performance goes =))


----------



## StatiiC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dustin88*


i just ordered that yesterday =) it will be here Tuesday, ill let u know how the performance goes =))


What website are you ordering from?


----------



## Narokuu

newegg never order from anywhere else


----------



## Tatakai All

I read a few posts back that Asus recommends doing a clean install of windows, if so how do I get all my applications back and what about my Steam account? I have tons of games on Steam, I'm not going to lose 'em all right?


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


I read a few posts back that Asus recommends doing a clean install of windows, if so how do I get all my applications back and what about my Steam account? I have tons of games on Steam, I'm not going to lose 'em all right?


This is why a lot of us use more than one harddrive: One for apps, one for windows. Anyhoo - you can always just do an "upgrade" if windows lets you depending on if you have the service pack or not. Then you can just run a switch in the command prompt to show disconnected devices in your device manager. This lets you delete old drivers from your old motherboard preventing conflicts.

My







.

If you're feeling lucky, you can just plug everything into the motherboard and hope windows doesn't geek out. (You will be calling in to activate regardless.) Then type: set devmgr_show_nonpresent_devices=1 in the command prompt and show hidden devices to delete your old stuff.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


I read a few posts back that Asus recommends doing a clean install of windows, if so how do I get all my applications back and what about my Steam account? I have tons of games on Steam, I'm not going to lose 'em all right?


i would contact Steam account and ask them


----------



## Narokuu

im a heavy steam user, doing a fresh install you will have to re install them all. if u want to use the same copy of windows do what previous posts said and delete old drivers, install mobo, then start from there... i tried this when installing CVF and it went horrible, i just reinstalled windows. and started over, every 6-8 months i do a fresh install anyways, keeps things running top notch. jsut dont do what i did and use an IDE CD DVD rom drive on an M4A79T deluxe mobo, then go to a mobo with all E SATA lmao i made a huge mistake, my computer was down for a few days... but i learned something new lmao


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


I read a few posts back that Asus recommends doing a clean install of windows, if so how do I get all my applications back and what about my Steam account? I have tons of games on Steam, I'm not going to lose 'em all right?


No you won't lose your games but you will have to reinstall them. Win 7 is supposed to squeeze your files over. But you can go into your Steam Folder and copy and paste your save files over to FDD before you Reinstall Win 7 to be on the safe side. Just create a folder for every different game so you can find them easily when it comes time to put them back in their proper files.









~Ceadder


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sa Seba;13942742*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1877846


UPDATED! Thanks!

Sorry I missed you.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;13965211*
> If you don't uninstall the previous drivers they can and will conflict with the new motherboard and cause it not to boot.
> 
> You can and should uninstall all drivers _before_ you install the new motherboard.
> 
> I knew that I was supposed to, but decided that I wanted a fresh copy of Windows anyway and left them.


Just to repeat myself


----------



## Tatakai All

So if I do driver sweeper of all drivers I should be fine?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14007140*
> So if I do driver sweeper of all drivers I should be fine?


i do not believe driver sweeper will work on motherboard drivers
please let us know if find something different


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14007140*
> So if I do driver sweeper of all drivers I should be fine?


Really, do a fresh install. I know it sucks having to re-install everything but it will avoid any complications later. If a problem arises, you don't want to have to figure out if it's your motherboard or your OS.

My suggestion is to have Windows on one drive, your data (music, video, documents, game saves) on another, and use a third large drive to back both up to. Makes doing windows installs much less of a pain.


----------



## B-Roll

I had to do a fresh install when I put this motherboard in. What I DIDN'T do was save my savefile from Fallout 3 before I formatted. :[

I was pretty far along too.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt;14007685*
> Really, do a fresh install. I know it sucks having to re-install everything but it will avoid any complications later. If a problem arises, you don't want to have to figure out if it's your motherboard or your OS.
> 
> My suggestion is to have Windows on one drive, your data (music, video, documents, game saves) on another, and use a third large drive to back both up to. Makes doing windows installs much less of a pain.


I guess your right and a clean install can't be avoided. I'm not worried about re-downloading everything, I just don't want to lose all my steam games. I'll definitely change everything up this time though to make it easier in the future.


----------



## loafer987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;13973923*
> Temperatures are always higher in the BIOS than in the OS environment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Think of it as your CPU is under 75% moderate load in the BIOS versus idle.)


No I didnt mean the BOIS temp. I mean in CPUID hardware monitor like my picture showed. My core temps are 15*C lower than what the motherboard cpu temp reads in the same application. I want to push my 1055T further on this board as I am water cooling and with my fans on low speed I havent broken 50* in prime95/64bit with cpu at 4.06ghz on 1.51v. However the motherboard CPU sensor says im hitting 65*C and that doesnt make sense at all.

Also to note is how this motherboard guns a whole whackload of voltage at the cpu when under load. my cpuv goes from 1.51v to 1.55v as soon as I hit go on prime 95. The complete opposite effect of Vdroop.

Anyways I will keep aiming for 4.2ghz until bulldozer launch.
Loving this motherboard so far! Who's with me?


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loafer987;14009102*
> No I didnt mean the BOIS temp. I mean in CPUID hardware monitor like my picture showed. My core temps are 15*C lower than what the motherboard cpu temp reads in the same application. I want to push my 1055T further on this board as I am water cooling and with my fans on low speed I havent broken 50* in prime95/64bit with cpu at 4.06ghz on 1.51v. However the motherboard CPU sensor says im hitting 65*C and that doesnt make sense at all.
> 
> Also to note is how this motherboard guns a whole whackload of voltage at the cpu when under load. my cpuv goes from 1.51v to 1.55v as soon as I hit go on prime 95. The complete opposite effect of Vdroop.
> 
> Anyways I will keep aiming for 4.2ghz until bulldozer launch.
> Loving this motherboard so far! Who's with me?


Oh, I misunderstood then. CPU temp and Core temp are two totally different readings from two completely separate buses. I would personally use RealTemp as it tends to be more accurate in my opinion, and look at the highest _core_ as a reference for overclocking temps.

With regards to your voltage jumping at load, lower your LLC in the BIOS. Some boards will actually trip over-current protection when this over-volting happens forcing a reboot. Your goal is to have the LLC match the vdroop so that your at load voltage is darn near what you have it set to in the BIOS. (Idle voltages before C-states kick in.)

I'm DYING for some benchmarks to get out in the open so I know if I can pick this gorgeous motherboard up or not since I don't have a purty phenom to drop in.


----------



## Tatakai All

Now that I've taken a closer look at my CHV it kind of looks like someone opened it already. There's a small tear on the top corner where you pull the flap back to open the box, like someone had a hard time putting both the small black boxes back inside and my actual mobo has lint or some dust on the bottom heat sink with the ROG logo on it. Do they inspect every one that gets shipped out?


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


Now that I've taken a closer look at my CHV it kind of looks like someone opened it already. There's a small tear on the top corner where you pull the flap back to open the box, like someone had a hard time putting both the small black boxes back inside and my actual mobo has lint or some dust on the bottom heat sink with the ROG logo on it. Do they inspect every one that gets shipped out?


New Egg, no. They do not inspect anything that gets shipped out I believe, but its very rare that you get something used thats suppose to be new but not uncommon at all. I cross my fingers with every package i get hoping I dont have to RMA. Because other then that, New Egg is awesome!


----------



## jjceo

Tatakai All said:


> Now that I've taken a closer look at my CHV it kind of looks like someone opened it already. There's a small tear on the top corner where you pull the flap back to open the box, like someone had a hard time putting both the small black boxes back inside and my actual mobo has lint or some dust on the bottom heat sink with the ROG logo on it. Do they inspect every one that gets shipped out?
> 
> I love Newegg but let's honest. You read reviews and 35 % of the stuff purchased doesn't work? In reality that means that 33 % of the people were not smart enough to install it and 2 % of the product didn't work. Of the last 3 shipments I got from Newegg, 2 of them had been opened and returned and resold to me as new! The third one was a Windows OEM disk and the mail package was so crushed the case that held the disk was shattered inside the package by the scanning machine at the post office. Of the 5 stores I buy from, Newegg does the worst job of shipping packaging and some of it is laughable when you see it.
> 
> I started videotaping the boxes as I opened them. Let's face it a lot of stuff gets returned by idiots who beak it, burn it up or use it and don't like it and send it back. I even got a package from Newegg where the internal product packaging had the tabs cut off and the product inside was broken and returned and Newegg shipped it to me. To Newegg's credit they stood behind the product but, I had to wait twice as long to get the product I needed for a build!
> 
> I videotape opening the packing box, the inspection of the product box for broken seals and the gold plated connectors for scratches where the boards or mother boards had been used. Newegg didn't question me because I buy a lot from them and when I told them I videotaped the box opening they just sent me new equipment. Three minutes of video tape on your phone can save you a lot of hassle on a $400 GPU card that someone sent back damaged.
> 
> I also test all items that I buy before I install them into a system. I own PSU testers, and a lot of hardware that I can use to quickly build up a test unit to make sure everything works before I damage an expensive project I am working on. With a PSU tester and an extra PSU you can power up a lot of accessories like fans, fan controllers, lights, ETC. and make sure they work before you waste time installing them and running wiring harnesses for items that will not work.
> 
> To answer your question, do they ship out bad product, yes. Do they help you fix the issue? In my cases so far, yes.


----------



## jeffdamann

I stored my mobo until BD comes out, only opening it for confirmation here. upon trying to reinsert the 2 black black boxes, we had a very hard time.

I would agree that your package had been opened before.


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


my guess - Formula $249 Extreme (once it comes out prolly 8 months later







) $349


Lol had to quote this, this guy pretty much NAILED it.. reps to him guys.
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post13492099

Sorry for 2xPost


----------



## Evil Penguin

Do we even have a confirmed release date for the Extreme version?


----------



## jeffdamann

IDK but I *MUST GET*


----------



## Evil Penguin

That's what I'm waiting for.
Because going from Formula IV to V just seems meh.


----------



## Tatakai All

The first time I really buy something big from newegg and it has already been opened?! Greeeeat (*sarcastic). Should I return it? I haven't had a chance to install it because my ram doesn't come in till Wednesday. From the sound of it, this kind of thing is common practice at newegg. I'm thinking since there's no visual damage that maybe I should just wait till my ram comes in to just fire it up and make sure everything is running up to par. What do you guys think? Should I send it back or just see if it works first then decide.


----------



## Evil Penguin

I think you should keep it.
If you run into any further doubts, return it within 30 days.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14016288*
> The first time I really buy something big from newegg and it has already been opened?! Greeeeat (*sarcastic). Should I return it? I haven't had a chance to install it because my ram doesn't come in till Wednesday. From the sound of it, this kind of thing is common practice at newegg. I'm thinking since there's no visual damage that maybe I should just wait till my ram comes in to just fire it up and make sure everything is running up to par. What do you guys think? Should I send it back or just see if it works first then decide.


try it(test it) for a few days.
if it works ok, keep it,....if anything seems bad, then send it back


----------



## BentZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14016288*
> The first time I really buy something big from newegg and it has already been opened?! Greeeeat (*sarcastic). Should I return it? I haven't had a chance to install it because my ram doesn't come in till Wednesday. From the sound of it, this kind of thing is common practice at newegg. I'm thinking since there's no visual damage that maybe I should just wait till my ram comes in to just fire it up and make sure everything is running up to par. What do you guys think? Should I send it back or just see if it works first then decide.


Mine also looked like it may have been opened by someone, but otherwise it looked pretty much brand new. I figured it's a brand new mobo, so how could it have been opened by someone already. Of course I'm having all kinds of problems.

I'm still trying to trouble shoot as I wait for my replacement from Asus. I was supposed to get an email from them by today about the replacement, but I haven't received it yet. Guess I'll have to call again.

Anyway, when you guys turn your PC on do your CPU fans come on with the rest of the fans or do they come on after post? Mine won't come on until after it posts (if it posts).

Holy smokes, I'm in. Okay, rookie mistake but I pulled the battery and cleared with the CMOS jumper. Previously I was just using the CMOS switch on the back. Good to go after doing that.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin;14016194*
> That's what I'm waiting for.
> Because going from Formula IV to V just seems meh.


Don't hold your breath for a Crosshair V Extreme. Formula allows Quad SLI(skinny cards) and we can SLI 3 dual slot cards since Intel played nice with AMD for the chipsets. At this point I would really be surprised if ASUS even entertained the notion to offer Extreme in the 990FX RoG Series. Don't know if I said it right but I'm sure you get the idea.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## BentZero

Damn it. I spoke too soon. Got Windows, Asus, and MSI gpu drivers installed. Now I'm getting random lock-ups, failures to post with same "no ram found" error, or random blue screens. Too tired to dig into it any tonight.


----------



## Chematf

Motherboard Crosshair V Formula is compatible with OC Station? They have thought to publish the programs to adapt OC Station to Motherboard Crosshair V Formula? thanks

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Acc...es/OC_Station/


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chematf*


Motherboard Crosshair V Formula is compatible with OC Station? They have thought to publish the programs to adapt OC Station to Motherboard Crosshair V Formula? thanks

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Acc...es/OC_Station/


I'm pretty sure that OC station is compatible with all RoG boards but the CVF does have a different BIOS and isn't reliant on the Legacy BIOS from earlier versions. So you might be better off calling their hotline @ 1-888-606-2787. Be prepared to have to make a LD call since I'm pretty sure it's an 812 number but they might have gotten their act together by centralizing their phone bank. Haven't called them in a while though.









~Ceadder


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BentZero*


Damn it. I spoke too soon. Got Windows, Asus, and MSI gpu drivers installed. Now I'm getting random lock-ups, failures to post with same "no ram found" error, or random blue screens. Too tired to dig into it any tonight.


I was about to cheer for you, sorry man.


----------



## BentZero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


I was about to cheer for you, sorry man.


It's all good man. I'm just messing around until new mobo gets here. Of course I just got on the phone with Asus and they haven't processed my cross shipping yet.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


The first time I really buy something big from newegg and it has already been opened?! Greeeeat (*sarcastic). Should I return it? I haven't had a chance to install it because my ram doesn't come in till Wednesday. From the sound of it, this kind of thing is common practice at newegg. I'm thinking since there's no visual damage that maybe I should just wait till my ram comes in to just fire it up and make sure everything is running up to par. What do you guys think? Should I send it back or just see if it works first then decide.


I would call newegg and tell them it open
They might give you a credit or free shipping or some thing


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*


Do we even have a confirmed release date for the Extreme version?


I have not seen one and I do not believe there will be an extreme but maybe


----------



## Tweeky

I need help. Please.

I had a CH4E with G.Skill memory and they would run at factory specs with no problem

G.Skill Flares F3-16000CL7-2BFLS Freq. 2000 7-9-7-24 1.65 volts

And now I cannot get them to run at factory specs on my CH5F any ides
Prime 95 will shows a stopped worker in the first few test
I would prefer not to go over 1.65 volts

Thanks


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


I need help. Please.

I had a CH4E with G.Skill memory and they would run at factory specs with no problem

G.Skill Flares F3-16000CL7-2BFLS Freq. 2000 7-9-7-24 1.65 volts

And now I cannot get them to run at factory specs on my CH5F any ides
Prime 95 will shows a stopped worker in the first few test
I would prefer not to go over 1.65 volts

Thanks


when I switched over to my CHV I was getting a worker stopped rounding error on one of my cores. While going though this guide

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...e-Overclocking

I came across this part

Quote:



DRAM VREF CA on CPU: Adjusting this reference voltage can help increase stability during stress tests - if rounding errors are reported above or below the expected numerical value (Prime95, Super Pi). If the rounding error shows a value higher than expected was returned from DRAM, then increase the Vref to 50.5% and see if it helps. The same principal can be used to lower Vref if the value returned is lower than the expected value.

Adjustment is recommended only after CPU voltage, DRAM voltage, CP/NB Voltage, memory timings and drive strength settings have been optimised.


I ended up adjusting the voltage as recomended, (I think I went up 3 bumps from 0.750 to 0.7575 or something I'll have to look when I get home) and I went from a worker stopped rounding error after an hour and a half on core 6 to my prime being 24 hour stable.

There is also some other sections in the guide about other memory settings for high speed DDR3 running above 1866MHz. Might be worth checking out.

Oh there is also this item specifically relating to G.Skill Flares.

Quote:



CKE drive strength: Sets the drive strength for clock enable signals. This line doesn't transition as much as the other lines, however, that is not to say that this setting is not important. GSkill Flare 4GB DIMMs prefer a manual setting of 1.5X, while Corsair 2.1 revision Hyper prefer 1X. An incorrect value for CKE Drive Strength will result in a non-POST.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kasaris*


G.Skill Flares.


thanks for the info + rep


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Kasaris, great info!

+rep


----------



## Darkseason

Still waiting on BD before using the board, but will put it in the case once the case gets here along with the rest of the parts, SSD, HDD, GPU etc.


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkseason;14027523*
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on BD before using the board, but will put it in the case once the case gets here along with the rest of the parts, SSD, HDD, GPU etc.


Lol, why? What if its DOA? Get that sucker up and running and know it inside and out before BD arrives. Or let it sit around and drive you nuts.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkseason;14027523*
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on BD before using the board, but will put it in the case once the case gets here along with the rest of the parts, SSD, HDD, GPU etc.


i tried the same thing... and my crosshair V and memory arrived the same day.. and my H60... yeah i looked at it for 5 seconds and was ripping into boxes like Christmas.... switching CPU's are easy... building everything and finding out what may or may not need RMA... that is the tough part, get that thing running. and tweak it and prepare for BD... this board runs a tad warm. but is sooo nice. come on... its sooo shiny.... OPEN IT <3


----------



## Tweeky

The info below is from the *Sandman*

Use this to help read the BSOD http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html

these are the bug check codes http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff542347.aspx


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc;14027594*
> Lol, why? What if its DOA? Get that sucker up and running and know it inside and out before BD arrives. Or let it sit around and drive you nuts.


I 2nd that


----------



## BentZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc;14027594*
> Lol, why? What if its DOA? Get that sucker up and running and know it inside and out before BD arrives. Or let it sit around and drive you nuts.


Amen to that dude. Hope you'll have better luck than I have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14027638*
> The info below is from the *Sandman*
> 
> Use this to help read the BSOD http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html
> 
> these are the bug check codes http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff542347.aspx


Thanks for forwarding the info. That'll help out tonight.


----------



## sprower

Finally done chippin.. Add me up!


----------



## BentZero

Finally!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1887252


----------



## Tatakai All

Sorry about the quality but my cams dead.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sprower*


Finally done chippin.. Add me up!









*snip*


Thank you for posting this! Seeing the blazing red Asus moniker led me to check out your build log which has honestly left me speechless. Simply amazing!


----------



## sprower

^^My pleasure and thanks!

This is my second Asus and first ROG board. I had a feeling this thing was going to be an awesome board so I wanted to do something special for it.

And I have to say.. After not spending much more than a day playing with the CHVF.... This thing is amazing. <3 RC TweakIt


----------



## Ceadderman

@Sprower... Great Table Mod

@Tatakai_All... Man TA that Ducky Board looks really nice with your new Board. Is too bad it's not backlit or I would be on it right now.









~Ceadder


----------



## BullsEyeGuy

Is anyone running this board with a 1090T and 16GB of 1600mhz ram? I've tried getting the ram to run at 1600mhz, but it isn't stable. I've downclocked it to 1333 at 8-8-8-24 and it's good to go, but I want it at the MHZ that I paid for.


----------



## Narokuu

i had to do the same thing with my patriot 4 gigs. 1600mhz at 1.9v it even setts the profile, but its unstable, i tried running the NB voltage a little hihger and it still wouldnt even out... so i jsut ran it at 1333 for now... not sure why it is...


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAF_wit*


Thank you for posting this! Seeing the blazing red Asus moniker led me to check out your build log which has honestly left me speechless. Simply amazing!










This. I left +rep in that awesome build log thread.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


@Sprower... Great Table Mod

@Tatakai_All... Man TA that Ducky Board looks really nice with your new Board. Is too bad it's not backlit or I would be on it right now.









~Ceadder










I know what you mean. I initially shopped around for a backlit mech board for close to a year. I narrowed it down to a Deck Legend which didn't have brown switches and the font is something to get used to, the Xamour UB9L also didn't have brown switches but I liked it a lot and the Razer UBW which is uh made by Razer. I don't mind the not having a backlit board but Ducky is releasing a backlit version of this same model board that I have 9008-G2. I've even seen the pics and let me tell you it's one sick looking board which I definitely get when it's released.


----------



## sprower

@Tatakai
@Caeddarman Thanks!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BullsEyeGuy*


Is anyone running this board with a 1090T and 16GB of 1600mhz ram? I've tried getting the ram to run at 1600mhz, but it isn't stable. I've downclocked it to 1333 at 8-8-8-24 and it's good to go, but I want it at the MHZ that I paid for.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *dustin88*


i had to do the same thing with my patriot 4 gigs. 1600mhz at 1.9v it even setts the profile, but its unstable, i tried running the NB voltage a little hihger and it still wouldnt even out... so i jsut ran it at 1333 for now... not sure why it is...


Definitely read up on dram overclocking here. http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...e-Overclocking

He specifically mentions a few things to hit higher frequencies on larger banks like..

Quote:



DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay: Sets the delay between two consecutive write commands. The BIOS does not stipulate if this is a different rank or different DIMM timing. A setting of 4 clocks works with most configurations, but may need relaxing to 5~7 clocks if 16GB memory configurations are used or if 8GB configurations are used at speeds in excess of DDR3-2000.

DRAM READ to READ Delay: Sets the delay between two consecutive read commands. The BIOS does not stipulate if this is a different rank or different DIMM timing. A setting of 4 clocks works with most configurations, but may need relaxing to 5~7 clocks if 16GB memory configurations are used or if 8GB configurations are used at speeds in excess of DDR3-2000.

DRAM Refresh Rate: Also known as tREFI. Sets the delay period before a DRAM refresh command is issued to all ranks. A higher number is more aggressive as it sets a longer delay period between refresh commands. 4GB configurations should operate fine with a setting of 7.8us, 8 and 16GB configurations may need a setting of 3.9us if overclocking past DDR3-2000 and DDR3-1600 respectively.


Also... Praz makes a good note here. http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...ll=1#post17412
The last image in that post shows highlighted ram settings that he says

Quote:



When pushing the CPU to the edge don't underestimate the importance of the more obscure settings in the UEFI. The highlighted drive strengths, if left on auto, results in Prime failing in less then 5 minutes.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sprower*


Finally done chippin.. Add me up!



















*That looks hot*


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BullsEyeGuy*


Is anyone running this board with a 1090T and 16GB of 1600mhz ram? I've tried getting the ram to run at 1600mhz, but it isn't stable. I've downclocked it to 1333 at 8-8-8-24 and it's good to go, but I want it at the MHZ that I paid for.


See this post for memory information
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post14025760
it helped me


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;14032269*
> i had to do the same thing with my patriot 4 gigs. 1600mhz at 1.9v it even setts the profile, but its unstable, i tried running the NB voltage a little hihger and it still wouldnt even out... so i jsut ran it at 1333 for now... not sure why it is...


see this post it helps
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/946327-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club-72.html#post14025760


----------



## Canis-X

OCN User Name: Canis-X
CPU Type: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Processor
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1887772


----------



## BentZero

Stuck in boring "advanced SQL performance" training. So advanced that we're talking about union statements.







Anyway, now that pc seems to be stable it's time to punish myself a bit more and start doing my first over clock. I plan on first getting comfortable with running stress tests and monitoring on my stock system. Is the next step to find out what my max multiplier, fsb freq, and nb freq is?

Before I get to that though I need to figure out why my wireless mouse pointer drifts to the right in uefi. It's also constantly clicking. I've only tried the receiver in the chassis USB port. I'll try it on the mobo port tonight. Just wondering if anyone else has hit this.


----------



## Isbre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13983708*
> I have a dual connection cable that should fit that. Also they're supposed to come with the MoBo since the the PCI-e connections dictate the spacing of the Cards. Trust me, ASUS will take care of you. Just hope you can get GPUs' with dual contact points. More and more Vendors are cheaping out and supplying single XFire contacts. Which can be a real bugger when you wish to TriFire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;13985125*
> For dual crossfire set up you should use the 1st red slot and the 3rd red slot from the cpu socket for x16 set up
> 
> the bridge that comes with the C5F will fit
> 
> see pic below


Ahh look at that, loong CF cables!







i did not know they exist!









It will look like a GPU sandwich with my soundcard and raid controller card in between, but i can live with that. Just had to order some new fitting.

Have tried some overclocking and with excellent gains from Crosshair III. I could only do 2,695 IMC on old CHIII, and this board does not even break a sweat with 2925 IMC! I'm pretty sure i have more to go on too.


----------



## jjceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BullsEyeGuy;14032205*
> Is anyone running this board with a 1090T and 16GB of 1600mhz ram? I've tried getting the ram to run at 1600mhz, but it isn't stable. I've downclocked it to 1333 at 8-8-8-24 and it's good to go, but I want it at the MHZ that I paid for.


I am using 16 GIG at 1600 MHz but I am using a 1100T. Actually I believe it is at 1660 MHZ with a 16.5 multiplier and 250 MHZ bus speed. I am using 1.5 VDC on my G.SKill RAM. I've ran OCCT for 3 hours at 100% and have no issues. I also can run for days without issues on my general work. Using MEMCHECK I got 0 errors.


----------



## calvinbui

is it possible to disable the onboard audio on this board and use my Xonar STX instead?


----------



## Isbre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calvinbui;14036387*
> is it possible to disable the onboard audio on this board and use my Xonar STX instead?


Sure







I have done so and use my xonar xense. Just go to onboard device tab and it should be impossible to miss


----------



## Lordred

Could some one post a CPU loaded voltage and idle voltage with Turbo, C&Q, C1E Disabled on a Hexa @ 4ghz with a bios voltage of 1.475? I am curious to see the Vdroop (if there is any)


----------



## Lostintyme

*Calling all overclockers with an X6 1100t and a CHV Formula!*

Let's see how this board does against the 990FXA-UD5 vDroop wise. All I ask is that you set your voltage to 1.475V and go for your max OC at that voltage. Run prime95/Linx and report back with your load voltage. So far, the UD5 has 83/100ths drop of voltage at load.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred;14036684*
> Could some one post a CPU loaded voltage and idle voltage with Turbo, C&Q, C1E Disabled on a Hexa @ 4ghz with a bios voltage of 1.475? I am curious to see the Vdroop (if there is any)


This.


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostintyme;14036877*
> *Calling all overclockers with an X6 1100t and a CHV Formula!*
> 
> Let's see how this board does against the 990FXA-UD5 vDroop wise. All I ask is that you set your voltage to 1.475V and go for your max OC at that voltage. Run prime95/Linx and report back with your load voltage. So far, the UD5 has 83/100ths drop of voltage at load.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> This.


Are you talking with LLC disabled? Because there are many different stages of LLC and one of them, Ultra High for me, keeps my volts almost exactly to what i set in Bios.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostintyme;14036877*
> *Calling all overclockers with an X6 1100t and a CHV Formula!*
> 
> Let's see how this board does against the 990FXA-UD5 vDroop wise. All I ask is that you set your voltage to 1.475V and go for your max OC at that voltage. Run prime95/Linx and report back with your load voltage. So far, the UD5 has 83/100ths drop of voltage at load.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> This.


Not max, just 4ghz. The more you raise the MHZ, the more drop and or voltage required.


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred;14036907*
> Not max, just 4ghz. The more you raise the MHZ, the more drop and or voltage required.


So 4GHZ and LLC disabled.


----------



## Isbre

Got 3000MHz IMC stable









At least 15min prime95 blend.

Not to bad score i think.

I cant seem to get 2000MHz stable on rams. I think this board needs new bios for that. Or i can probobly tweak som sub-timings. But no luck so far.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

I'll update spreadsheet soon guys, don't worry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BentZero;14030417*
> Finally!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1887252


Congrads!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BullsEyeGuy;14032205*
> Is anyone running this board with a 1090T and 16GB of 1600mhz ram? I've tried getting the ram to run at 1600mhz, but it isn't stable. I've downclocked it to 1333 at 8-8-8-24 and it's good to go, but I want it at the MHZ that I paid for.


My RAM is running at 1666mhz @ 9-9-9-24


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

As soon as this WU finishes, I'm about to drop in a 1090T - wish me luck.


----------



## Narokuu

GL man! and have fun wit it


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14041355*
> As soon as this WU finishes, I'm about to drop in a 1090T - wish me luck.


Good Luck with the 1090T


----------



## Tweeky

Some BIOS samples of C5F with a 1090T and G.Skill F3-16000CL7D-4GBFLS


----------



## Tweeky

More BIOS samples
Use the F12 key in the BIOS to copy images to a thumb drive


----------



## Tweeky

Hi I am having trouble getting my images to show in the above posts
Please tell me what I am doing wrong

Thanks


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14042794*
> Hi I am having trouble getting my images to show in the above posts
> Please tell me what I am doing wrong
> 
> Thanks


Works fine for me, I can see 'em.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14042804*
> Works fine for me, I can see 'em.


thanks
when i try to view them all i get is the little red x
the one below works i do not know what happened to the ones above


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Tweeky, very interesting settings. I went a diffrent route with about the same results, but my temps under stress are around 50C so I'm not sure if I have to reseat my heatsink or if this is normal temps for this clock and voltage - 40C now, I'm happy. Reseat heatsink and lowered LLC to very high instead of extreme.

I disabled CNQ and Spread Spectrum as I've seen these can bring instability issues in previous OC, but have no idea how they truly effect this CPU & this Mobo.

Turbo is also disabled

CPU @ 4GHZ (200x20) (250x16)
RAM @ 1600 9-9-9-24 2T
CPU-NB @ 2600 3000
HT @ 2000
1.425v VCORE (manual)
(under load this jumps to 1.46, due to the LLC?)
1.65v DRAM (manual)
CPU-NB 1.35v 1.2v (manual)
SB 1.378v (manual)
Everything else Auto I think


----------



## rheicel

Will I see any improvement if I upgrade my system to this platform? I used my computer in video editing, gaming and other usual PC stuff.

Thanks.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14042517*
> Some BIOS samples of C5F with a 1090T and G.Skill F3-16000CL7D-4GBFLS


These work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14042880*
> thanks
> when i try to view them all i get is the little red x
> the one below works i do not know what happened to the ones above


This one doesn't.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkseason;14027523*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower;14030159*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1887237


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BentZero;14030417*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1887252


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14030781*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X;14034861*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1887772


UPDATED! Let me know if I missed anyone.


----------



## jeffdamann

Friday, oh Friday...

I will be receiving:

2X G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000)

4X Sapphire HD 6970's

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003PJ6QVU newwindow]Corsair Professional Series Gold High-Performance 1200-Watt Power Supply[/URL]

RAZER DeathAdder RZ01-00152500-R3M1

Saitek Cyborg V5 Black USB Wired Gaming Keyboard

Blu-Ray Burner

2X 1.5 Terabyte HDD

Cooler Master Haf-X

Plus a few aesthetic extras(I.E. Matching colered fans. Etc

Is my rig becoming impressive yet?

Also do I need a cooler for my ram?


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BentZero;13971566*
> I'm from Oahu. Went to Moanalua class of '94. Considering moving back, but man the cost of living!


I know exactly what you mean cost of living is just ridiculous here! Not to mention the extra $$$ tacked on to shipping prices. Newegg goes from free shipping to $22 extra and up. Good to see more people from the islands on here.


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann;14043590*
> Friday, oh Friday...
> 
> I will be receiving:
> 
> 2X G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000)
> 
> 4X Sapphire HD 6970's
> 
> Corsair Professional Series Gold High-Performance 1200-Watt Power Supply
> 
> RAZER DeathAdder RZ01-00152500-R3M1
> 
> Saitek Cyborg V5 Black USB Wired Gaming Keyboard
> 
> Blu-Ray Burner
> 
> 2X 1.5 Terabyte HDD
> 
> Cooler Master Haf-X
> 
> Plus a few aesthetic extras(I.E. Matching colered fans. Etc
> 
> Is my rig becoming impressive yet?
> 
> Also do I need a cooler for my ram?


I don't know, 4 6970s might be too much. Might as well just send me one just in case. Hahaha.

Looks pretty awesome to me.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann;14043590*
> Friday, oh Friday...
> 
> I will be receiving:
> 
> 2X G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000)
> 
> 4X Sapphire HD 6970's
> 
> Corsair Professional Series Gold High-Performance 1200-Watt Power Supply
> 
> RAZER DeathAdder RZ01-00152500-R3M1
> 
> Saitek Cyborg V5 Black USB Wired Gaming Keyboard
> 
> Blu-Ray Burner
> 
> 2X 1.5 Terabyte HDD
> 
> Cooler Master Haf-X
> 
> Plus a few aesthetic extras(I.E. Matching colered fans. Etc
> 
> Is my rig becoming impressive yet?
> 
> Also do I need a cooler for my ram?


which mobo are you using?


----------



## StatiiC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;14047572*
> which mobo are you using?


ch5v


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14043222*
> Tweeky, very interesting settings. I went a diffrent route with about the same results, but my temps under stress are around 50C so I'm not sure if I have to reseat my heatsink or if this is normal temps for this clock and voltage.
> 
> I disabled CNQ and Spread Spectrum as I've seen these can bring instability issues in previous OC, but have no idea how they truly effect this CPU & this Mobo.
> 
> Turbo is also disabled
> 
> CPU @ 4GHZ (200x20)
> RAM @ 1600 9-9-9-24 2T
> CPU-NB @ 2600
> HT @ 2000
> 1.425v VCORE (manual)
> (under load this jumps to 1.46, due to the LLC?)
> 1.65v DRAM (manual)
> CPU-NB 1.35v (manual)
> SB 1.378v (manual)
> Everything else Auto I think
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1888256


Thanks for the info.
i have to set my CPU/NB Freq. mult. to 250 to get a Memory Freq. of 2000mhz
i find that this board seem to run a little hotter than my extreme did
the info. from Kasaris truly help with setting up my memory [*thanks Kasaris*]
http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking
memory with a Freq. of 1600mhz and lower timings may be a better choice than higher freq. memory
memory like:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%20600006050%20600006066%20600006127%20600006155&IsNodeId=1&name=6


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann;14043590*
> Friday, oh Friday...
> 
> Is my rig becoming impressive yet?
> 
> Also do I need a cooler for my ram?


yes vary
maybe


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StatiiC;14047637*
> ch5v


cant quadfire on the CH5 unless you go water, didn't see any WC hardware.

edit:fixt


----------



## jjceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;14045089*
> I don't know, 4 6970s might be too much. Might as well just send me one just in case. Hahaha.
> 
> Looks pretty awesome to me.


One 6970 gave me 7.9 Windows rating on graphics. I run two in crossfire and don't see any reason for 3 or 4. Send me 2 and I'll make another computer! LOL


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14048548*
> Thanks for the info.
> i have to set my CPU/NB Freq. mult. to 250 to get a Memory Freq. of 2000mhz
> i find that this board seem to run a little hotter than my extreme did
> the info. from Kasaris truly help with setting up my memory [*thanks Kasaris*]
> http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking
> memory with a Freq. of 1600mhz and lower timings may be a better choice than higher freq. memory
> memory like:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%20600006050%20600006066%20600006127%20600006155&IsNodeId=1&name=6


You're welcome.







I'm glad you were able to get your memory issues resolved with the info in that link.

Messing with memory timings and what not is always the one thing that seems to get a bit confusing for me and makes my brain turn to mush.

Right now I'm debating on if I want to mess with tightening the timings on my RAM @ 1600MHz or if I want to mess with it and OC using the FSB to try to get it running at its rated 1866MHz speed and timings.


----------



## Isbre

What are you guys doing to get 2000MHz stable?

I can get 2000MHz to run pretty stable but it will fail Prime95 "blend" after 5-20min.

I have these kits, and i can not get them to run on 2000MHz even with 10.11.10.28.

7.8.7. 24 1850MHz can do prime all day.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Isbre;14050886*
> What are you guys doing to get 2000MHz stable?
> 
> I can get 2000MHz to run pretty stable but it will fail Prime95 "blend" after 5-20min.
> 
> I have these kits, and i can not get them to run on 2000MHz even with 10.11.10.28.
> 
> 7.8.7. 24 1850MHz can do prime all day.


See the info. at the bottom of Kasaris post
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/946327-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club-72.html#post14025760


----------



## Isbre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14051099*
> See the info. at the bottom of Kasaris post
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/946327-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club-72.html#post14025760


Tnx for the info. I will check this out


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;14049765*
> cant quadfire on the CH5 unless you go water, didn't see any WC hardware.
> 
> edit:fixt


Im getting the ROG Xpander. It allows 16x 16x 16x 16x quad crossfire.

And if its heat you are worried about... I have an A/C'ed case,yes temps might go high, but not dangerous to the equipment.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann;14052542*
> Im getting the ROG Xpander. It allows 16x 16x 16x 16x quad crossfire.
> 
> And if its heat you are worried about... I have an A/C'ed case,yes temps might go high, but not dangerous to the equipment.


do you have a link to the expander?


----------



## jeffdamann

I can show you what it looks like. But I will not give a sale link because I MUST HAVE ONE and there are only 2 that Ive found in weeks of searching.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann;14043590*
> Friday, oh Friday...
> 
> I will be receiving:
> 
> 2X G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000)
> 
> *4X Sapphire HD 6970's*
> 
> Corsair Professional Series Gold High-Performance 1200-Watt Power Supply
> 
> RAZER DeathAdder RZ01-00152500-R3M1
> 
> Saitek Cyborg V5 Black USB Wired Gaming Keyboard
> 
> Blu-Ray Burner
> 
> 2X 1.5 Terabyte HDD
> 
> Cooler Master Haf-X
> 
> Plus a few aesthetic extras(I.E. Matching colered fans. Etc
> 
> Is my rig becoming impressive yet?
> 
> Also do I need a cooler for my ram?


Overkill much?









But since you've sprung for 4, you can perform a little test between Quad and TriFire.









Also not sure that Extender is gonna do what you want it to since it's for *SLI*. It might but I'm a little skeptical.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann;14053159*
> I can show you what it looks like. But I will not give a sale link because I MUST HAVE ONE and there are only 2 that Ive found in weeks of searching.


oh so they're already for sale? yeah i just want to know what it looks like. and also whether or not you can use a standard case with it. methinks it would raise the cards off the deck too much and they wouldn't fit in the slots.

i bought a UD7, but depending on whether or not this vdroop thing is srs and whether or not i can use my case w/ the xpander, i might switch.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14053284*
> Overkill much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But since you've sprung for 4, you can perform a little test between Quad and TriFire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also not sure that Extender is gonna do what you want it to since it's for *SLI*. It might but I'm a little skeptical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


this is overclock.net... overkill is a 4 letter word


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;14053412*
> oh so they're already for sale? yeah i just want to know what it looks like. and also whether or not you can use a standard case with it. methinks it would raise the cards off the deck too much and they wouldn't fit in the slots.
> 
> i bought a UD7, but depending on whether or not this vdroop thing is srs and whether or not i can use my case w/ the xpander, i might switch.
> 
> this is overclock.net... overkill is a 4 letter word


Nope thats not it at all. Through my time investigating and my calls to asus I have come upon the conclusion that the ROG Xpanders were made for the RAMPAGE III Board. Those were enthusiast boards and the Xpander "Super-enthusiast"

It appears that they were a limited production item, and very few actually exist. They have been out of production for a long time.

Also youu would have to mod your case. Take it to a local welder or metal shop and show them how the mother board fits in there and how the pci slots align with it, then place the rog xpander on it and get new measurements so they can cut that section out and raise it.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann;14053734*
> Nope thats not it at all. Through my time investigating and my calls to asus I have come upon the conclusion that the ROG Xpanders were made for the RAMPAGE III Board. Those were enthusiast boards and the Xpander "Super-enthusiast"
> 
> It appears that they were a limited production item, and very few actually exist. They have been out of production for a long time.
> 
> Also youu would have to mod your case. Take it to a local welder or metal shop and show them how the mother board fits in there and how the pci slots align with it, then place the rog xpander on it and get new measurements so they can cut that section out and raise it.


ahhhh, that makes more sense now. so you're talking about this?










hrm. that does kind of put a kink in my plans. i don't know if i want to mod my case yet again. also, that seems like quite alot of stress to be putting on 2 pcie slots when the board is in a vertical position.


----------



## CesarNYC

I finally got this mobo into my case. Now I going in to OC!

Thanks for those that put up screen shots of their bios. Coming from a Gigabyte 890FX board the bios is different to say the least. I have mixed feelings about the UEFI bios, but its growing on me. I am still reading through this thread but I noticed some people saying they couldn't get there USB keyboard recognized and used an older PS/2 during install. Most of the USB connectors are 3.0 in the back, but if you use one of the two USB 2.0 near at the bottom should have no problems during your initial set up.

Here is a shot of my case for now, I will put up a CPU-Z validation link up soon.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14056920*
> I finally got this mobo into my case. Now I going in to OC!


Your Godzilla! looks real nice
I used a Logiteck usb key and mouse combo and I had no problems
I used the usb port on the motherboard closes to the top
I chose not to load any of the Logiteck drivers but I used Win 7 updates for Logiteck


----------



## reedo

Just got in touch with ASUS, after a stock check my cross ship should be a go


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14056920*
> I finally got this mobo into my case. Now I going in to OC!
> 
> Thanks for those that put up screen shots of their bios. Coming from a Gigabyte 890FX board the bios is different to say the least. I have mixed feelings about the UEFI bios, but its growing on me. I am still reading through this thread but I noticed some people saying they couldn't get there USB keyboard recognized and used an older PS/2 during install. Most of the USB connectors are 3.0 in the back, but if you use one of the two USB 2.0 near at the bottom should have no problems during your initial set up.
> 
> Here is a shot of my case for now, I will put up a CPU-Z validation link up soon.


Nice build, but I have a question: Does your top GPU get much hotter than the bottom one? I ask as you appear to be using two SLI block connectors in parallel, and it looks like the water would go straight from the intake in GPU1 to the intake of GPU2 instead of pushing any flow into GPU1.

Not criticizing, just curious as it's something I noticed when looking at your gorgeous computer.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;14059566*
> Nice build, but I have a question: Does your top GPU get much hotter than the bottom one? I ask as you appear to be using two SLI block connectors in parallel, and it looks like the water would go straight from the intake in GPU1 to the intake of GPU2 instead of pushing any flow into GPU1.
> 
> Not criticizing, just curious as it's something I noticed when looking at your gorgeous computer.


The water moves through the loop so fast that there isn't a noticeable difference at all in the temps between the two, at least I didn't notice any when I had two 5970's setup like that.


----------



## BentZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14059042*
> Your Godzilla! looks real nice
> I used a Logiteck usb key and mouse combo and I had no problems
> I used the usb port on the motherboard closes to the top
> I chose not to load any of the Logiteck drivers but I used Win 7 updates for Logiteck


My wireless microsoft keyboard works fine but my wireless ms mouse freaks out in the bios.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;14059566*
> Nice build, but I have a question: Does your top GPU get much hotter than the bottom one? I ask as you appear to be using two SLI block connectors in parallel, and it looks like the water would go straight from the intake in GPU1 to the intake of GPU2 instead of pushing any flow into GPU1.
> 
> Not criticizing, just curious as it's something I noticed when looking at your gorgeous computer.


The bottom card under load is about 6º degrees cooler then the top card. I think that is normal, I have been meaning to post a thread in the WC forum to confirm. The water won't bypass any parts of the block if you set the inlet/outlet on opposite sides of the card (inlet closer to the back of the case/oulet closer to the front of the case). If you were to put them on the same side, you would get exactly what you described.
Thanks for the compliment! I don't mind any critiquing either, I just started messing around with WC a few months ago and I have been rumblin', stumblin', bumblin' my way through it.....


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14060509*
> The bottom card under load is about 6º degrees cooler then the top card. I think that is normal, I have been meaning to post a thread in the WC forum to confirm. The water won't bypass any parts of the block if you set the inlet/outlet on opposite sides of the card (inlet closer to the back of the case/oulet closer to the front of the case). If you were to put them on the same side, you would get exactly what you described.
> Thanks for the compliment! I don't mind any critiquing either, I just started messing around with WC a few months ago and I have been rumblin', stumblin', bumblin' my way through it.....


Gotcha, I've always gone with one SLI connector to keep the cards in series so I know that the water is always guaranteed to go through the first block. The second card will always be a *little* hotter since the water is going to be heated by the first.

Excuse the poor paint skills, but this is what I'm referring to below:









If you were to remove the link in red, I'm curious if you wouldn't see better temps. Six degrees isn't bad, so it probably isn't worth it, but just a thought.









Sorry for derailing this thread, just something I noticed and had a question about.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;14061213*
> Gotcha, I've always gone with one SLI connector to keep the cards in series so I know that the water is always guaranteed to go through the first block. The second card will always be a *little* hotter since the water is going to be heated by the first.
> 
> Excuse the poor paint skills, but this is what I'm referring to below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were to remove the link in red, I'm curious if you wouldn't see better temps. Six degrees isn't bad, so it probably isn't worth it, but just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for derailing this thread, just something I noticed and had a question about.


Check out this white paper, page 4 has info on parallel (two sli connectors) versus serial (one connector).


----------



## Tweeky

ASUS Republic of Gamers over clocking guide for the Crosshair V
http://www.asusrog.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?117-Crosshair-Series-Motherboards


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14062984*
> Check out this white paper, page 4 has info on parallel (two sli connectors) versus serial (one connector).


Well I'll be. It appears that due to the less restrictive nature of parallel versus serial, there is a slight temperature advantage. This is the complete _opposite_ of what I had expected as I had figured water would take the least path of resistance, causing the primary card to be neglected.

Thanks for this! +rep!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Just playing around


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14066093*
> Just playing around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IM G]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1889864.png[/IMG]


Nice! What were your temps like?


----------



## Narokuu

i would love to try and push my 720 BE to 4 ghz... but i was told these chips cant make it there


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;14067834*
> Nice! What were your temps like?


I think the highest it got was 54C under Prime, it ran 47C folding. But not something I would run without water cooling 24/7. 4GHZ is plenty for what I do and temps for that are keeping around 40C max now that I reseated the heatsink, lowered LLC profile, and dropped voltages.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;14067859*
> i would love to try and push my 720 BE to 4 ghz... but i was told these chips cant make it there


It is possible, but not many have gotten there









Take a look at the chart on this page
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/475649-amd-phenom-ii-x3-700-series.html

I highly doubt they are stable though, most are running 3.8GHZ stable.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14067965*
> I think the highest it got was 54C under Prime, it ran 47C folding. But not something I would run without water cooling 24/7. 4GHZ is plenty for what I do and temps for that are keeping around 40C max now that I reseated the heatsink, lowered LLC profile, and dropped voltages.


Those are still some very respectable numbers.







I so can't wait to see what this motherboard can do with an FX-8130/8150.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;14067992*
> Those are still some very respectable numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so can't wait to see what this motherboard can do with an FX-8130/8150.


Oh hell yeah man. FX-8130P is supposed to come with a 1GHZ turbo boost. It's stock at 3.8GHZ which will coast easily to 4.3GHZ. With this motherboard and good cooling we'll be seeing 4.8GHZ on air - maybe even 5GHZ if we are lucky.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14067985*
> It is possible, but not many have gotten there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at the chart on this page
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/475649-amd-phenom-ii-x3-700-series.html
> 
> I highly doubt they are stable though, most are running 3.8GHZ stable.


thanks for that info! im at 3.5 stable using only the multiplier.
i love this board, i also just got some new ram today, after breaking it in, im gonna OC it as well.. but one thing at a time. im also using some nice water-cooling. and every time i OC i get better folding results, so im going hardcore +1 for the info, and for living in Texas (i used to reside in Houston)


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;14068071*
> thanks for that info! im at 3.5 stable using only the multiplier.
> i love this board, i also just got some new ram today, after breaking it in, im gonna OC it as well.. but one thing at a time. im also using some nice water-cooling. and every time i OC i get better folding results, so im going hardcore +1 for the info, and for living in Texas (i used to reside in Houston)


Your welcome. You might try increasing the FSB a little, this does help with stability issues and helps overclock better for some reason. In fact I just changed my 24/7 setup from 200x20 to 250x16.

How do you like your H60? I was looking into trying out a H70 or possibility doing a semi-custom loop for around $300.

Do you fold on the 5770s? My 5770 with the new v7 client netted 6500 PPD with Core 16. Good, but doesn't come close to the GTX 460 at 10-14k PPD. I've still got the 5770, it was a great all around card, especially for gaming.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14066093*
> Just playing around


Not Bad !


----------



## Tweeky

*Benchmarks*

WPrime http://www.wprime.net/Download/

Cinbench http://downloads.guru3d.com/CineBench-10-download-1708.html

SuperPi http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/366/Super_PI_Mod_v1.5.html

PiFast http://pifast.hexus.net/hexus_pifast.zip

*Utilities*

CPU-Z http://www.cpuid.com/

Core Temp http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/CoreTemp32Beta2.rar

Everest http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1398/EVEREST_Ultimate_Edition_5.02_.EXE_Package.html

AMD Overdrive http://download.amd.com/Desktop/AOD302_0289Setup.exe


----------



## Tweeky

Crosshair V Formula/ThunderBolt on the ASUS website
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD...laThunderBolt/


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Crosshair V Formula/ThunderBolt on the ASUS website
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD...laThunderBolt/


Baaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. I had given up on this, so I went and picked up a Xonar STX since my X-Fi card died. Figures.

Anyone ever try a Killer NIC and see drastic improvements? I also read that these don't play with Fios. Confirm/deny?


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


Your welcome. You might try increasing the FSB a little, this does help with stability issues and helps overclock better for some reason. In fact I just changed my 24/7 setup from 200x20 to 250x16.

How do you like your H60? I was looking into trying out a H70 or possibility doing a semi-custom loop for around $300.

Do you fold on the 5770s? My 5770 with the new v7 client netted 6500 PPD with Core 16. Good, but doesn't come close to the GTX 460 at 10-14k PPD. I've still got the 5770, it was a great all around card, especially for gaming.


i love the h60,m it does well, im folding on my 5770 and my CPU 24/7 and my temps are ice cold, i even game while folding at max resolutions, playing battlefield, MW2 and even league of legends, my cpu stays at 35c never gets above that, using a push pull exhaust setup on the radiator

the 5770 is an amazing folder, i have just started folding 4 days ago and im at 25k points, im doing it for a team competition, because they needed a 5 series folder. i live folding and i will continue doing it. i just live the h60 because i can game and fold at the same time, on stock cooling no wayyy


----------



## BentZero

What fan profile are you guys running? Including 2 cpu cooler fans I've got 7 total (5 120's and 2 200's). The stock profile is loud as hell. Also, my PC seems to be stable now so I'm attempting my first OC this weekend. Wish me luck.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Good luck bent! Let us know if you have any problems.


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BentZero*


What fan profile are you guys running? Including 2 cpu cooler fans I've got 7 total (5 120's and 2 200's). The stock profile is loud as hell. Also, my PC seems to be stable now so I'm attempting my first OC this weekend. Wish me luck.


I believe the stock profile is "disabled', which means everything will run at 100%. If you use "silent" your fans will idle at the minimum speeds and go up slowly with increase in temps. Then there is "standard" and "turbo". The main difference i have saw between the 3 speeds were idle speeds of the fans, and the fans will hit their max limits if you use the turbo profile if you get warm enough. So when im not stress testing, i use silent.


----------



## ahlot

*OCN User Name:* Ahlot
*CPU Type:* AMD Phenom II X6 1075T
*CPUZ Validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1890563


















sorry bad picture


----------



## headmixer

Fellow OCNers,

I do realize that the "AMD Sabertooth" and " Crosshair V" are new release boards.

I have never bought/owned a new release board, and expect that there will be improvements in functionallity and features as new BIOS updates are released.

The "AMD Sabertooth" apears to be in the best order right now IMO. The only short comming that I have found is the SATA does not seem to be running in SATA III mode in a RAID0 strip. This also applies to the "Crosshair V"

AS SSD on Crosshair IV Formule with 6x Crucial M4s RAID0 strip.
Attachment 217858
AS SSD on AMD Sabertooth with 6x Crucial C300s RAID0 strip.
Attachment 217859
AS SSD on Crosshair V with 6x Crucial M4s RAID0 strip.
Attachment 217860

All three were fresh installs. They all use the same driver. They all have the same tweeks applied.

IMO the "Crosshair V" leaves a little to be desired, like NB, VRM, SB temps would be nice. And the afore mentioned lack of SATA preformance. DO NOT TAKE ME WRONG. The "Crosshair V" is a nice board. It just seems that they throw a BIOS together at the last moment (for both of these boards) to get these boards out on the street. Hopefully the next BIOS release will add/and improve these features.

Note; Have not tried the SLI as of yet. Plan to do so on the Crosshair V at a later date.


----------



## Tatakai All

Wow I just read the same exact post in the Sabertooth thread.


----------



## headmixer

Yes, I own both.
So, I put it in both threads.


----------



## KockBurn

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1890672

First time posting here. Seems to be most up to date forum on this board. I just got mine a few days ago. Nice upgrade from a M4N98TD EVO. I was able to pretty much migrate my O/C Bios settings over from M4N and now able to achieve a NB of 3000mhz. Could only get 2600mhz on the 980a chipset or should I say 780a. Having said that Im a bit of a Nvidia fan and I do appreciate my SLI so this is my first AMD chipset board, now that the kids on the playground have started to get along. Only problem Im having with my board is the EZ Plug power connector for the PCI-E supplement. Once I plug that in I get no post and a flashing LED for CPU Volts. Unplugged from the board my system boots fine. I'm running 2x Asus GTX580s and without the EZ Plug they work just fine stock and Overclocked. Anyone have an Idea on this? Manual says without that plug the system may be unstable(which it isnt) I really cant see it causing damage if I did run it like this unless Im missing something.. Ive tried diff cables, diff ports on my PSU checked the Bios for a setting to no avail and Thats why Im posting here lol
PSU is a 1200watt Corsair only 6 months old Ive never had an issue with it.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;14075793*
> Fellow OCNers,
> 
> I do realize that the "AMD Sabertooth" and " Crosshair V" are new release boards.
> 
> I have never bought/owned a new release board, and expect that there will be improvements in functionallity and features as new BIOS updates are released.
> 
> The "AMD Sabertooth" apears to be in the best order right now IMO. The only short comming that I have found is the SATA does not seem to be running in SATA III mode in a RAID0 strip. This also applies to the "Crosshair V"
> 
> AS SSD on Crosshair IV Formule with 6x Crucial M4s RAID0 strip.
> AS SSD on AMD Sabertooth with 6x Crucial C300s RAID0 strip.
> AS SSD on Crosshair V with 6x Crucial M4s RAID0 strip.
> 
> All three were fresh installs. They all use the same driver. They all have the same tweeks applied.
> 
> IMO the "Crosshair V" leaves a little to be desired, like NB, VRM, SB temps would be nice. And the afore mentioned lack of SATA preformance. DO NOT TAKE ME WRONG. The "Crosshair V" is a nice board. It just seems that they throw a BIOS together at the last moment (for both of these boards) to get these boards out on the street. Hopefully the next BIOS release will add/and improve these features.
> 
> *Note; Have not tried the SLI as of yet. Plan to do so on the Crosshair V at a later date.*


Sorry to say but, it doesn't work without the SLi hack and an older set of drivers as of right now.


----------



## KockBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X;14077297*
> Sorry to say but, it doesn't work without the SLi hack and an older set of drivers as of right now.


SLI works exactly as is should with the 275.50 beta drivers. Ive been benching all day.My 1st run SLI wasnt working I saw a yellow ! in my nvidia control panel under the SLI header(which Ive never seen before). It said my config had changed so I clicked apply and SLI on.. Get the Beta drivers it works.


----------



## Nexitus

Hey guys,

I'm having a problem similarly to some of you with having dram detection issues. I was wondering if most of you RMA the mobo or did someone magic to get it to work. Any advice would be most helpful!


----------



## Tatakai All

Finally got my Mushkin Redlines in today and I'm seriously thinking about hooking up my Crosshair V.


----------



## Narokuu

Do eeeeeeetttttttttt


----------



## Tatakai All

I'm wondering if my 955 will be able to run this ram?


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;14075793*
> Fellow OCNers,
> 
> I do realize that the "AMD Sabertooth" and " Crosshair V" are new release boards.
> 
> I have never bought/owned a new release board, and expect that there will be improvements in functionallity and features as new BIOS updates are released.
> 
> The "AMD Sabertooth" apears to be in the best order right now IMO. The only short comming that I have found is the SATA does not seem to be running in SATA III mode in a RAID0 strip. This also applies to the "Crosshair V"
> 
> AS SSD on Crosshair IV Formule with 6x Crucial M4s RAID0 strip.
> View attachment 217858
> 
> AS SSD on AMD Sabertooth with 6x Crucial C300s RAID0 strip.
> View attachment 217859
> 
> AS SSD on Crosshair V with 6x Crucial M4s RAID0 strip.
> View attachment 217860
> 
> 
> All three were fresh installs. They all use the same driver. They all have the same tweeks applied.
> 
> IMO the "Crosshair V" leaves a little to be desired, like NB, VRM, SB temps would be nice. And the afore mentioned lack of SATA preformance. DO NOT TAKE ME WRONG. The "Crosshair V" is a nice board. It just seems that they throw a BIOS together at the last moment (for both of these boards) to get these boards out on the street. Hopefully the next BIOS release will add/and improve these features.
> 
> Note; Have not tried the SLI as of yet. Plan to do so on the Crosshair V at a later date.


Im confident after a Bios release or 2 they will get everything right. They never seem to get it perfect on the first try.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexitus;14077560*
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm having a problem similarly to some of you with having dram detection issues. I was wondering if most of you RMA the mobo or did someone magic to get it to work. Any advice would be most helpful!


Try this turn the computer off
Push and hold the Go Button and turn the computer on
Release the Go Button after it beeps
A motherboard speaker needs to be hooked up to the motherboard


----------



## Tatakai All

Do I reformat my drives before I do a clean install on my Crosshair V?


----------



## Nexitus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14078604*
> Try this turn the computer off
> Push and hold the Go Button and turn the computer on
> Release the Go Button after it beeps
> A motherboard speaker needs to be hooked up to the motherboard


Well I tried a bunch of things out.

I fit in two 4GB sticks into both the black slots and then it POST, reads 4GB in the UEFI Bios, and then it proceeds to freeze.

I fit in two 4GB sticks into the A1 and A2 slots, it reads 8GB in the UEFI Bios and then proceeds to freeze up.

I fit in four 4GB sticks, it just doesn't POST at all.

Getting to the stage where I can actually enter the BIOS is a hit and miss, sometimes it hangs right on the ASMedia Controller screen, sometimes it just freezes on a black screen and etc.

I think the board I have is quite the lemon.


----------



## Moparman

So where can a person get the asus xpander so you can 4 way sli on the CHV?? i seen it in two videos now. Or was this just a product they wont release?


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14078881*
> Do I reformat my drives before I do a clean install on my Crosshair V?


You should. Well your hard drive your OS will go on. That or uninstall all the motherboard drivers of your current board and see if that works.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KockBurn;14077396*
> SLI works exactly as is should with the 275.50 beta drivers. Ive been benching all day.My 1st run SLI wasnt working I saw a yellow ! in my nvidia control panel under the SLI header(which Ive never seen before). It said my config had changed so I clicked apply and SLI on.. Get the Beta drivers it works.


Works like a charm with those betas!! Good looking out, and thank you!! +REP


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KockBurn;14077217*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1890672
> 
> First time posting here. Seems to be most up to date forum on this board. I just got mine a few days ago. Nice upgrade from a M4N98TD EVO. I was able to pretty much migrate my O/C Bios settings over from M4N and now able to achieve a NB of 3000mhz. Could only get 2600mhz on the 980a chipset or should I say 780a. Having said that Im a bit of a Nvidia fan and I do appreciate my SLI so this is my first AMD chipset board, now that the kids on the playground have started to get along. Only problem Im having with my board is the EZ Plug power connector for the PCI-E supplement. Once I plug that in I get no post and a flashing LED for CPU Volts. Unplugged from the board my system boots fine. I'm running 2x Asus GTX580s and without the EZ Plug they work just fine stock and Overclocked. Anyone have an Idea on this? Manual says without that plug the system may be unstable(which it isnt) I really cant see it causing damage if I did run it like this unless Im missing something.. Ive tried diff cables, diff ports on my PSU checked the Bios for a setting to no avail and Thats why Im posting here lol
> PSU is a 1200watt Corsair only 6 months old Ive never had an issue with it.


No problems here with the EZ Plug installed. Sounds like a board issue. As you said it shouldn't be an problem. Though there's been nothing solid as of yet to show us with how many cards or what sort of oc's it might be unstable without the plug.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14078528*
> I'm wondering if my 955 will be able to run this ram?


Should work just fine. You may need to underclock the ram if it's rated above 1600/1800 with that C2 though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexitus;14079121*
> Well I tried a bunch of things out.
> 
> I fit in two 4GB sticks into both the black slots and then it POST, reads 4GB in the UEFI Bios, and then it proceeds to freeze.
> 
> I fit in two 4GB sticks into the A1 and A2 slots, it reads 8GB in the UEFI Bios and then proceeds to freeze up.
> 
> I fit in four 4GB sticks, it just doesn't POST at all.
> 
> Getting to the stage where I can actually enter the BIOS is a hit and miss, sometimes it hangs right on the ASMedia Controller screen, sometimes it just freezes on a black screen and etc.
> 
> I think the board I have is quite the lemon.


Sounds like the same problem BentZero was up against. Might want to start working on that rma now.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman;14079130*
> So where can a person get the asus xpander so you can 4 way sli on the CHV?? i seen it in two videos now. Or was this just a product they wont release?


Hah the few people that know wouldn't say as they are apparently very hard to find. I'd call around.. maybe even contact Asus directly.


----------



## BentZero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexitus*


Hey guys,

I'm having a problem similarly to some of you with having dram detection issues. I was wondering if most of you RMA the mobo or did someone magic to get it to work. Any advice would be most helpful!


It took a couple of hard CMOS resets (remove battery, use cmos jumper, and cmos button after hard reset) to solve my problem. Just using the CMOS reset button wasn't enough. It took a couple of days for my machine to "stabilize". After the first CMOS reset I could actually get through the post process regularly. However, windows was crashing randomly. Second CMOS reset (don't remember what prompted that one) seemed to clear up all of my issues.

Both of my sticks are in the red slots. It's a pain of a problem man and I'm not sure that I'm through the woods yet. The one time I tried to up my CPU multi I wasn't able to post. I'm goin to start my OC tonight, so we'll see how it goes. At one point I was getting the ram fault whenever I touched anything in the bios. If that happens tonight I'll be sending the board back. The good news is that this board qualifies for cross shipping, so you won't have to wait too long if you need a new one.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14078881*
> Do I reformat my drives before I do a clean install on my Crosshair V?


ASUS told me to do a format and clean install so all of the old motherboard drivers will be removed


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


I'm wondering if my 955 will be able to run this ram?


The 955 will/may have trouble with memory freq. over 1900MHz
The Deneb CPU's have trouble with memory freq. over 1900MHz


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexitus*


Well I tried a bunch of things out.

I fit in two 4GB sticks into both the black slots and then it POST, reads 4GB in the UEFI Bios, and then it proceeds to freeze.

I fit in two 4GB sticks into the A1 and A2 slots, it reads 8GB in the UEFI Bios and then proceeds to freeze up.

I fit in four 4GB sticks, it just doesn't POST at all.

Getting to the stage where I can actually enter the BIOS is a hit and miss, sometimes it hangs right on the ASMedia Controller screen, sometimes it just freezes on a black screen and etc.

I think the board I have is quite the lemon.










With 2 sticks in the red slots enter the BIOS and with F5 key set it to defaults and save exit the BIOS. What memory and it model number are you using


----------



## Nexitus

I'm using these ram sticks:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-095-_-Product

I am sure they aren't defective, but at the same time, I am not sure if they are 100% compatible. The issue here is that pressing the MemOk! button seems to be doing more harm then good (ie. causing the DRAM not being found)


----------



## BentZero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexitus*


I'm using these ram sticks:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-095-_-Product

I am sure they aren't defective, but at the same time, I am not sure if they are 100% compatible. The issue here is that pressing the MemOk! button seems to be doing more harm then good (ie. causing the DRAM not being found)


Yup, sounds like you have the same exact problem I had. Check the QVL just to be sure that compat is not the problem. Second, be patient. It took grabbing a beer to figure this part out. Mem ok will cycle trying out different bios settings nlet it do its thing. You'll get the ram fault beeps, but then it will cycle and try to post again until it finds a suitable config.

Once in save that setting to position 1 in the bios list. I also assigned that as my go button bios profile.

Start with the hard CMOS reset first and then let mem ok do its thing. Just be sure to hold the button down for at least three seconds. What sucks is that the mem ok led won't light up to let you know that it has started, so you have to mess with it a bit to figure out when it is actually working. Like I said though, it will cycle. Let it do that. Ignore the beeps until the ram idiot light stays constantly lit instead of blinking. Good luck dude. I know exactly how you feel. I had to explain to my wife that I had a $1,300 paperweight. That was fun.


----------



## Nexitus

Ya, I don't really want to continue testing it. From everything I have tried to do to isolate the problem, it just seems like its the motherboard. All the components are from my current i5 rig and they all work perfectly!

I shouldn't need to go through so much hassle, and almost bend over backwards for the board to work with this stuff.

At the same time I am really tempted to buy a "qualified" ram to test the system, but then again I don't want to spend more money just to diagnose really.


----------



## BentZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexitus;14081857*
> Ya, I don't really want to continue testing it. From everything I have tried to do to isolate the problem, it just seems like its the motherboard. All the components are from my current i5 rig and they all work perfectly!
> 
> I shouldn't need to go through so much hassle, and almost bend over backwards for the board to work with this stuff.
> 
> At the same time I am really tempted to buy a "qualified" ram to test the system, but then again I don't want to spend more money just to diagnose really.


Did the hard CMOS reset not work? I felt the same way though. It shouldn't have been as hard as it was.


----------



## Nexitus

You know what actually worked. Completely reseating the CPU seemed to solve everything. It is strange though since I know I correctly seated it in the first place.


----------



## darthjoe229

Does someone wanna fill me in on the Asmedia SATA connector? Why is it there? Should I do anything special with it?


----------



## BentZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexitus;14083182*
> You know what actually worked. Completely reseating the CPU seemed to solve everything. It is strange though since I know I correctly seated it in the first place.


Nice. Glad that it was an easy fix.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahlot;14075420*
> *http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1890563*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KockBurn;14077217*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1890672


UPDATED! Thanks


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;14083502*
> Does someone wanna fill me in on the Asmedia SATA connector? Why is it there? Should I do anything special with it?


http://news.softpedia.com/news/ASMedia-SATA-6Gbps-Controllers-Make-Their-Way-Into-Retail-195300.shtml


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14086248*
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ASMedia-SATA-6Gbps-Controllers-Make-Their-Way-Into-Retail-195300.shtml


So really there's nothing super special about this controller and I should just use the normal ones because they are easier to cable manage?


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexitus;14083182*
> You know what actually worked. Completely reseating the CPU seemed to solve everything. It is strange though since I know I correctly seated it in the first place.


Did you have problems posting? I can't get mine to post at all. All lights are green except for the one by the main power connector 20+4. That the only LED thats red.

Sent from my pocket rocket using Tapatalk


----------



## kartcrg84

Hey, does anybody know if/when Frys will carry the CHV? I'm looking to buy one at my local Frys. Also, I prefer a traditional bios layout in comparison to the CHV's UEFI, due to it being much quicker to scroll through with a keyboard, than drag and drop with a mouse. Is there any option to make the UEFI more like a standard bios? If so, I could be completely sold on a CHV over a ud7.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kartcrg84;14088656*
> Hey, does anybody know if/when Frys will carry the CHV? I'm looking to buy one at my local Frys. Also, I prefer a traditional bios layout in comparison to the CHV's UEFI, due to it being much quicker to scroll through with a keyboard, than drag and drop with a mouse. Is there any option to make the UEFI more like a standard bios? If so, I could be completely sold on a CHV over a ud7.


you can use either keyboard or mouse.


----------



## kartcrg84

Crosshair V it is then


----------



## Nexitus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14088158*
> Did you have problems posting? I can't get mine to post at all. All lights are green except for the one by the main power connector 20+4. That the only LED thats red.
> 
> Sent from my pocket rocket using Tapatalk


If you look carefully it will tell you which part is causing the issue.

The one closers to the bottom is the CPU followed by DRAM, VGA and then Boot Media.

I initially had trouble posting and getting the system not to lock-up. I knew my memory wasn't the issue, but the gears in the noggin didn't turn until the next day where I just unplugged the CPU and socketed back in to see what happened. To my surprise that was the issue, and it has been fine ever since.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kartcrg84;14088656*
> Hey, does anybody know if/when Frys will carry the CHV? I'm looking to buy one at my local Frys.


The Frys near me carries it already...


----------



## CesarNYC

Ok, got my paper work in order:
OCN User Name: CesarNYC
CPU Type: Thuban 1090T BE
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1892577

I am still working on my OC. The bios settings choices are mind boggling. I am shocked how much Load line calibration setting can effect your max CPU temps. I have started fairly conservative but hope to go a higher for my 24/7 OC once I learn how all the setting play with one another.

Also have to repeat what I read towards the beginning of the thread, a fan blowing into the back of the mobo over the CPU socket area is SUPER EFFECTIVE (rep'd). I saw over a 5Âº drop. If your case has the space to put one in behind the tray (mine barely did), I highly recommend it!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*


So really there's nothing super special about this controller and I should just use the normal ones because they are easier to cable manage?


yes


----------



## Tweeky

New Crosshair V Formula BIOS [0506] available for downloading from FTP
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/So...air_V_Formula/

Changes:

Reference voltage scales changed to represent 50% of VDIMM
DRAM timing misreport fixed
Multiplier support improved


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Cesar, Approved. You'll be included in next update (when I get back to computer)

Via Tapatalk


----------



## Tweeky

Taken from the ASUS forum

"Motherboard Crosshair V Formula is compatible with OC Station? They have thought to publish the programs to adapt OC Station to Motherboard Crosshair V Formula? thanks"

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Acc...es/OC_Station/


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


New Crosshair V Formula BIOS [0506] available for downloading from FTP
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/So...air_V_Formula/


Why is it not on Asus website yet? Is this a beta?


----------



## Tweeky

OCN download section
http://www.overclock.net/downloads/2...s-section.html


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*


Why is it not on Asus website yet? Is this a beta?


It will probably be in the Crosshair V download section next week?
What you see on ASUS's FTP download is all I know
Would you like to be the 1st. to try it if so please let us know how it works


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


It will probably be in the Crosshair V download section next week?
What you see on ASUS's FTP download is all I know
Would you like to be the 1st. to try it if so please let us know how it works


Well im not running crossfire or SLI, but other then that, here we go.... Will post back soon.

Edit: Uuugh. Tried using the EZ flash utility in the Bios, no go. Once i select the .rom it just hangs. Was scared thought I may had bricked the Bios, but after a manual restart it fired back up. So I tried one more time for good measure with same result. Kinda scared to try a Windows flash with it since it didnt work in Bios. Kinda weird.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*


Well im not running crossfire or SLI, but other then that, here we go.... Will post back soon.

Edit: Uuugh. Tried using the EZ flash utility in the Bios, no go. Once i select the .rom it just hangs. Was scared thought I may had bricked the Bios, but after a manual restart it fired back up. So I tried one more time for good measure with same result. Kinda scared to try a Windows flash with it since it didnt work in Bios. Kinda weird.


Maybe we better wait - thanks for the info - many thanks


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Maybe we better wait - thanks for the info - many thanks


No problem. Maybe flashing in DOS works. But i would think the EZ flash in the Bios should work too. But since it is hanging up, probably better not to try in DOS.


----------



## Nexitus

My Validation:

OCN User Name: Nexitus
CPU Type: Phenom II x4 955 C3
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1893322

Everything running smoothly!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;14092991*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1892577


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexitus;14096959*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1893322


*UPDATED! Thanks!*

Btw, not that it really matters, but we have 29-30 confirmed Members VS. Sabertooth club has 20 confirmed members, and at least 2-3 of them are also members of our club (owning both boards). Interesting factoid


----------



## Nexitus

I should get a validation where I am not downclocked haha.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexitus;14098344*
> I should get a validation where I am not downclocked haha.


HAHA! I didn't notice that, but it really doesn't matter.

I have a validation at 4.5GHZ with this board, but I didn't want to put it in the member roster, because I don't run that 24/7. So if you have Cool & Quiet running all the time, then it's fine to use that for your validation as we aren't recording what your OC is, just what CPU and that you have a confirmed Crosshair V board installed


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14098097*
> *UPDATED! Thanks!*
> 
> Btw, not that it really matters, but we have 29-30 confirmed Members VS. Sabertooth club has 20 confirmed members, and at least 2-3 of them are also members of our club (owning both boards). Interesting factoid


----------



## KockBurn

Chuckclc,
How are you finding that Antec Kuhler with this board and the 1090T? I'm hitting 58c on my 1100T after 45 mins of prime. Im sure its due to placement of the NB, I didnt have this problem on my old system when NB was under my cpu fan rather than being to the left of now. Time to go Liquid not sure if I should go self contained (Kuhler or H70) or put a system together. Just curious what your CPU idle and load temps are. Also anyone know why this whole series of chipset is void of NB temps? Being able to set a overheat threshold but not actually being able to monitor the temp makes no sense what so ever to me.


----------



## calvinbui

what's the best possible 8GB (either 4x2gb or 2x4gb) ram to get for this board??? Give me a few options to choose from...


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KockBurn;14098671*
> Chuckclc,
> How are you finding that Antec Kuhler with this board and the 1090T? I'm hitting 58c on my 1100T after 45 mins of prime. Im sure its due to placement of the NB, I didnt have this problem on my old system when NB was under my cpu fan rather than being to the left of now. Time to go Liquid not sure if I should go self contained (Kuhler or H70) or put a system together. Just curious what your CPU idle and load temps are.


I do not use more then 1.425v on my cpu and 1.35v is the highest i went on cpu-nb. At those settings i idle around 29-31c and load at 44c core 51c cpu. Thats with p/p fans. Right now i run at 3.8ghz and 1.33-1.34v and max out at 100% load at 39c core and 43c cpu. One big factor for my temps is the fan i placed on the back of my motherboard cooling my mosfets and socket a bit. It literally dropped my load temps 6-8c.

no fan on back









with fan on back, same settings









Here is a 1.428v run of IBT at 4.0ghz. Also take into count this is with 2 delta fans p/p and ambient around 72F.










Think i topped out at 49c on that one! Not bad for 4.0cpu, 3.0 cpu-nb on a closed loop system.

BTW, this chip is for sale.







having second thoughts though.


----------



## headmixer

The 506 BIOS is on the ASUS download site this morning. (7/4/11)
I downloaded it 2 hours ago.

Quote:



Quote from *Alucardvpr* 
Btw, not that it really matters, but we have 29-30 confirmed Members VS. Sabertooth club has 20 confirmed members, and at least 2-3 of them are also members of our club (owning both boards). Interesting factoid


yes, some of us do own both the Sabertooth and CVF boards.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calvinbui*


what's the best possible 8GB (either 4x2gb or 2x4gb) ram to get for this board??? Give me a few options to choose from...


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231435
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231459
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226203


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


The 506 BIOS is on the ASUS download site this morning. (7/4/11)
I downloaded it 2 hours ago.
yes, some of us do own both the Sabertooth and CVF boards.


Downloaded and insalled BIOS 0506 from the CH5F download section

http://support.asus.com/Download.asp...-ASUS-0506.zip

Write down all your favorite BIOS setting
I put the new Bios ROM file on a thumb drive
Reset the BIOS to defaults
The BIOS update will set the BIOS to default anyway
I used ASUS EZ Flash 2 on page 3-39
I flashed the BIOS and is showed a successful flash and displayed a reboot screen
Remove the thumb drive
At this point my monitor when blank
I powered down and back up and it showed F1 to reset the BIOS
I check and it had the new BIOS 0506
I had to reset *everything* in the BIOS
It even set my clock to default


----------



## Nexitus

Mine worked without a hitch without needing to do much besides just upgrading the ROM here.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexitus*


Mine worked without a hitch without needing to do much besides just upgrading the ROM here.


nice


----------



## Nexitus

Really wish they add a changelog to their bios revisions sometimes. A one liner like improved stability doesn't say much!


----------



## jeffdamann

wow this board kicks ass, I can pull 4.0 ghz (19.5 multi and a ref clock increase) on stock voltages on my 955 be, but I cant get it to go over that.

Whats the highest ref. clock you guys have successfully used? Im trying to get my ram speeds up as well but it seems like if I ever go higher then 10-20 on my ref clock my whole computer dies, wont even boot. I then have to hit the red button on the motherboard to reset the settings.

Also any other tips for getting my ram, cpu, and NB higher? I dont want over 4.2 cpu, so thats not that far of a jump


----------



## sprower

http://www.guru3d.com/news/amd-fx-bu...l-core-i7990x/ Looking great! If that report is based off of an es then it can only get better from there right?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*


wow this board kicks ass, I can pull 4.0 ghz (19.5 multi and a ref clock increase) on stock voltages on my 955 be, but I cant get it to go over that.

Whats the highest ref. clock you guys have successfully used? Im trying to get my ram speeds up as well but it seems like if I ever go higher then 10-20 on my ref clock my whole computer dies, wont even boot. I then have to hit the red button on the motherboard to reset the settings.

Also any other tips for getting my ram, cpu, and NB higher? I dont want over 4.2 cpu, so thats not that far of a jump


If by successful you mean getting windows to boot I've taken it up to 260 but never actually tried pushing it past that. If you're having issues pushing past 210-220 I'd suggest lowering your cpu-nb/ram speed first then increase your ref clock. Without lowering them I can only push anywhere form 211-216.


----------



## jeffdamann

well I was trying to get all around clocks of 4.2 cpu, ~2.6 NB and ~2.0 ram using the ref clock, but I keep failing.


----------



## calvinbui

i just bought this board along with this ram:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231351
i hope the ram works on it


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*


wow this board kicks ass, I can pull 4.0 ghz (19.5 multi and a ref clock increase) on stock voltages on my 955 be, but I cant get it to go over that.

Whats the highest ref. clock you guys have successfully used? Im trying to get my ram speeds up as well but it seems like if I ever go higher then 10-20 on my ref clock my whole computer dies, wont even boot. I then have to hit the red button on the motherboard to reset the settings.

Also any other tips for getting my ram, cpu, and NB higher? I dont want over 4.2 cpu, so thats not that far of a jump


I like to use DOCP to start for ram setting Profile #1
it will set up min. to attain factory memory settings
then I use 16x 250 @ 3000 NB to get a mem. freq of 2000 and a cpu freq of 4000
voltages set to auto except mem set to 1.65 and cpu set to + .0625
see page 3-6


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calvinbui*


i just bought this board along with this ram:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231351
i hope the ram works on it


me too
I would like to try that memory too


----------



## jeffdamann

Sweet thanks for sharing tweeky, I didnt think I could get the NB that high.

Also my bios takes about 156 seconds between detecting my sdd in the sata6 port on the first screen, to the American megatrends startup screen. This has killed my total boot time. Anyone know whats going on?

I have one other problem as well. I have a 500gb HDD hooked up as well, and the first time I fired this rig up, it wasnt detected. I installed the mobo software and it was detected and I could use it. Upon next startup the HDD clicks loudly for the entire boot sequence and upon boot it says S.M.A.R.T. Bad, backup and replace.

So I continue on and just use the drive anyway. After 3 more startups the drive is no longer detectable in any way. Whats up with that?


----------



## BentZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower;14103607*
> If by successful you mean getting windows to boot I've taken it up to 260 but never actually tried pushing it past that. If you're having issues pushing past 210-220 I'd suggest lowering your cpu-nb/ram speed first then increase your ref clock. Without lowering them I can only push anywhere form 211-216.


I just hit 265 with HT, CPU/NB, mem freq set to lowest setting and cpu multiplier set to 5. I think I'll stop there and move on to finding max cpu multiplier.


----------



## Nexitus

I've gotten a stable 3.8GHz on my 955 BE @ 1.344V. ( 240MHz x 16 )

I think I want to try to push it a bit more, but not super practical in case something weird happens it BSODs in the middle of something important.

Btw, anyone get any stuttering when they are playing any games? I'm not sure if it is my EPU or VRM profile that is causing this...might need to turn them off to try.


----------



## BentZero

I hate coming back to work after a 3 day weekend. Anyway, plan on finding out my max cpu multiplier tonight. I can't remember what is considered to be the max safe voltage for a 24/7 OC. I seem to remember 1.45v, but I want to be sure. I could have sworn that I've seen a cpu chart here somewhere, but my search has come up blank. Thanks.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*


Sweet thanks for sharing tweeky, I didnt think I could get the NB that high.

Also my bios takes about 156 seconds between detecting my sdd in the sata6 port on the first screen, to the American megatrends startup screen. This has killed my total boot time. Anyone know whats going on?

I have one other problem as well. I have a 500gb HDD hooked up as well, and the first time I fired this rig up, it wasnt detected. I installed the mobo software and it was detected and I could use it. Upon next startup the HDD clicks loudly for the entire boot sequence and upon boot it says S.M.A.R.T. Bad, backup and replace.

So I continue on and just use the drive anyway. After 3 more startups the drive is no longer detectable in any way. Whats up with that?


if S.M.A.R.T. said Bad, backup and replace it time to contact the manufacture and/or try the drive in a different computer

156 seconds is a lone time, tell us more about *all* the drives and *bios settings* for them

the NB should go up to 267 so you can run a memory freq. of 2133 mhz
the NB will have to go this high to a memory freq. of 2133 mhz
and asus said that it will run memory with freq of 2133 mhz supports this


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexitus*


I've gotten a stable 3.8GHz on my 955 BE @ 1.344V. ( 240MHz x 16 )

I think I want to try to push it a bit more, but not super practical in case something weird happens it BSODs in the middle of something important.

Btw, anyone get any stuttering when they are playing any games? I'm not sure if it is my EPU or VRM profile that is causing this...might need to turn them off to try.


3.8ghz is as high as i can go with my 955 and keep the voltage low


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BentZero*


I hate coming back to work after a 3 day weekend. Anyway, plan on finding out my max cpu multiplier tonight. I can't remember what is considered to be the max safe voltage for a 24/7 OC. I seem to remember 1.45v, but I want to be sure. I could have sworn that I've seen a cpu chart here somewhere, but my search has come up blank. Thanks.


1.45 volts is a good number
I have seen 1.5 volts but it is more important then to keep the CPU temperature down like 58 C max

my


----------



## Tweeky

UEFI - Making it work

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post14113073

thanks to apollomaker


----------



## BentZero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


1.45 volts is a good number
I have seen 1.5 volts but it is more important then to keep the CPU temperature down like 58 C max

my










CPU temp or core temp? Core temp is usually lower if I remember correctly, right?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BentZero*


CPU temp or core temp? Core temp is usually lower if I remember correctly, right?


CPU temp - yes
Even at 1.45 volts it would be best to keep the temp's down
AMD shows a max. Temp of 1.4 volts anything over this may affect the life of the CPU but then again this is OCN
Most of my over clocking is with voltages less than 1.42 volts
I use air cooling and with voltages above 1.42 it hard to keep the temp's down


----------



## liberato87

hi guys
does anybody have already updated the bios with the new 0506?
thank you


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liberato87;14116115*
> hi guys
> does anybody have already updated the bios with the new 0506?
> thank you


yes


----------



## liberato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14116164*
> yes


thanks for reply.
you have noticed something?


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liberato87;14116227*
> thanks for reply.
> you have noticed something?


I haven't flashed the new bios yet myself but from what I could dig up it looks like they added a multiplier for cpu-nb and non specified stability increases.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Tweeky, what method did you use to update the bios?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14119325*
> Tweeky, what method did you use to update the bios?


in the bios ezflash
also see post
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/946327-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club-88.html#post14102461


----------



## Thebreezybb

I just ordered One , along with a 1100t and some mushkin [email protected] 2133MHz I'm gonna have me some fun soon









Should be here in the next 10 days i hope


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14119351*
> in the bios ezflash
> also see post
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/946327-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club-88.html#post14102461


Thanks, I am wondering though on my previous motherboards I simply saved all my settings to a profile and when I updated the BIOS I could still get that profile loaded. On this board I have a few OC profiles saved, should be able to just load them after the flash?
Quote:


> O.C. Profile
> The motherboard features the ASUS O.C. Profile that allows users to conveniently store or load multiple BIOS settings. *The BIOS settings can be stored in the CMOS or a separate file*, giving users freedom to share and distribute their favorite overclocking settings.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14119806*
> Thanks, I am wondering though on my previous motherboards I simply saved all my settings to a profile and when I updated the BIOS I could still get that profile loaded. On this board I have a few OC profiles saved, should be able to just load them after the flash?


it *reset every thing* to defaults even the bios clock
let us know how it turns out


----------



## Tweeky

ASUS - Official AMD 9xx Chipset Series Motherboard Support & BIOS Guide

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?271751-ASUS-Official-AMD-9xx-Chipset-Series-Motherboard-Support

BIOS GUIDE START:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?271751-ASUS-Official-AMD-9xx-Chipset-Series-Motherboard-Support&p=4878604&viewfull=1#post4878604


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Downloaded and insalled BIOS 0506 from the CH5F download section

http://support.asus.com/Download.asp...-ASUS-0506.zip

Write down all your favorite BIOS setting
I put the new Bios ROM file on a thumb drive
Reset the BIOS to defaults
The BIOS update will set the BIOS to default anyway
I used ASUS EZ Flash 2 on page 3-39
I flashed the BIOS and is showed a successful flash and displayed a reboot screen
Remove the thumb drive
At this point my monitor when blank
I powered down and back up and it showed F1 to reset the BIOS
I check and it had the new BIOS 0506
I had to reset *everything* in the BIOS
It even set my clock to default


AAAH! So this works now!. Will instal ASAP. Doing some work right now with the pick.


----------



## Narokuu

is it a good idea to upgrade the bios? i have used the flash utility before on previous boards, just curious is all. is it a huge difference?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*


AAAH! So this works now!. Will instal ASAP. Doing some work right now with the pick.










it worked for me


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dustin88*


is it a good idea to upgrade the bios? i have used the flash utility before on previous boards, just curious is all. is it a huge difference?


i am just getting started with 0506


----------



## Kryton

Just ordered one myself and it should be here tomorrow along with a second Zotac 550ti Fermi AMP card for SLI useage.

Now I can see if my 720BE really can break the 4.4GHz barrier!


----------



## BentZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14124418*
> i am just getting started with 0506


Maybe 0506 will get rid of my occasional bios lock ups


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton;14127918*
> Just ordered one myself and it should be here tomorrow along with a second Zotac 550ti Fermi AMP card for SLI useage.
> 
> Now I can see if my 720BE really can break the 4.4GHz barrier!


i wish my cpu would get to 4 lol only at 3.5 cant seem to get stable past that


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88;14128073*
> i wish my cpu would get to 4 lol only at 3.5 cant seem to get stable past that


Are you referring to the same CPU I have?

EDIT: OK - I see it in your sig.









Most 720BE Heka's seem to max out around the 3.8 mark but for some reason this one can go much higher, at least to 4.3GHz+ with good cooling provided. On air it can go to about 4.0+ or so but I did that with H2O so that in itself helps. These chips like the cold and temps are critical for hitting high clocks.

I'm hoping the board will let it go to if not above the 4.4 mark and it's possible, the MSI 790FX-GD70 I have now does well but it is an older board now = Time for an upgrade and the Crosshair V is the one I chose to go with.


----------



## Narokuu

im using the CHV and water, its a closed loop but i love the H60, im just not used to overclocking without using the multiplier only.. still new to OCing etc


----------



## Chuckclc

Still no go for me with the new Bios. If I try to flash it in the Bios using the EZ flash utility, it still just hangs.


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*


Still no go for me with the new Bios. If I try to flash it in the Bios using the EZ flash utility, it still just hangs.


Have you tried the bios update from within windows?


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


Have you tried the bios update from within windows?


No, is there one in the Asus suite thingy?

Edit: NM, there is one in there under "update". Ill try this one.

Edit: Golly what a journey. So, I have never seen a bios update take that long. So when i was doing it in the Bios it was probably trying to update, but i wasnt giving it enough time. If it would have had a progress meter or something i would not have restarted thinking it was hung up. But anyways got a successful flash through the utility in Windows. For anyone else. Load Optimize defaults in your Bios before putting all your other settings back! Could have saved myself some time had i known this. Was wondering why I had no sound or LAN. Then realized this new Bios sets up everything all quirky. Anyways, gonna mess around a bit. I will not have this chip but for one more day, as I sold it because I didnt want to try and sale my 1090T when everyone else is around Bulldozer release. So I will be messing with a PHII X3 (hopefully X4), starting on Friday.


----------



## calvinbui

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1897824


----------



## Canis-X

Has anyone installed the nVidia 275.50 beta drivers and tried running surround view? Does it work for you? Every time I try to enable it a configuration window opens up and tells me to switch DVI ports. No matter which one I connect it to, nVidia's config utility just tells me to switch it to a different port, so I cannot use this feature. I just want to know if it is a problem with the beta or if I am completely overlooking something. I mean, I have 3 of the exact same monitors, all three are running at 60Hz, what else would I need to check?


----------



## liberato87

hi guys
i've a question by undervolting.

for my overclock I used k10stat on my previous mainboard (ch iv formula).
now it doesn't work on the ch V. i see no reduction of vcore if I set it on k10stat.
I've disabled cnq and c1e (as i used to do on the CH IV).
thank you


----------



## MasterOP

Hey guys,

I'm at work and don't have the time to look through all 92 pages of this searching for the answer so could someone help me out?

I'm drooling over this board, but if someone could let me know (post pics would be awesome) what an effective cpu cooling option would be, and what height of ram you can get away with with it?

I would love to go with an H100, but I'm worried not having that air blow over the ram and mobo heatsinks might be bad. And it doesn't look to me like a noctua NH-D14 is gonna fit. What have you guys done that works, and what temps are you getting?

I think i'm honestly gonna wait for BD to come out and then grab this, but I can't wait


----------



## el gappo

Anyone got a dmm on this board yet?

What's the difference between vcore set in bios to idle and load voltages?


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterOP*


Hey guys,

I'm at work and don't have the time to look through all 92 pages of this searching for the answer so could someone help me out?

I'm drooling over this board, but if someone could let me know (post pics would be awesome) what an effective cpu cooling option would be, and what height of ram you can get away with with it?

I would love to go with an H100, but I'm worried not having that air blow over the ram and mobo heatsinks might be bad. And it doesn't look to me like a noctua NH-D14 is gonna fit. What have you guys done that works, and what temps are you getting?

I think i'm honestly gonna wait for BD to come out and then grab this, but I can't wait


I'm sure the ram and motherboard heatsinks temps with an H100 would be fine. You should still have air circulating over the ram and motherboard.

The NH-D14 should fit, I'm running a Thermalright Silver Arrow on mine and it fits fine and they are more or less the same size. The Heatsink does hang a little over the first memory slot so unless you are using low profile ram you will be unable to use it. (even then I am unsure if you could fit one in there) That's not an issue though really unless you are trying to run 4 DIMMS in which case the H100 would be the way to go. I'm presently using 2x4GB G.Skill Snipers in the Red Slots

You would have to run a pull / pull fan setup if you use overly tall memory like Corsair Vengeance or Dominators. I've had Ripjaw X's and now Snipers and I only had to raise the front fan very slightly to clear the ram, but I am using two GT AP-15's in place of the YT-140's (I only had to raise the YT-140 a little higher, but I have an HAF-X which it a fairly wide case so I still was able to clear the side panel)

My idle temps with a 26-27c ambient room temp are around 34c and 100% full load under prime is around 55c at the same ambient. While gaming my temps are usually in the low to mid 40's at the highest depending on the game.

I'll try to get some pictures when I get home from work this evening.


----------



## MasterOP

The noctua is a bit wider than the silver arrow though isn't it? Maybe I'll order a silver arrow then. Pictures would be great. +rep


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc;14132996*
> Still no go for me with the new Bios. If I try to flash it in the Bios using the EZ flash utility, it still just hangs.


what bios do have in your board, some came with 0303 some with 0404 if you have 0303 then try flashing with 0404 if you have 0404 then try flashing 0404 then try 0506

down load 0506 bios again

it does have a progress meter in the bios and will show a box with flash competed reboot


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;14135448*
> Anyone got a dmm on this board yet?
> 
> What's the difference between vcore set in bios to idle and load voltages?


see pic's


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14136683*
> see pic's


Cheers.

What's set in the bios and can you turn C&Q off. Any chance of an actual reading? Software is kinda poo.

Rams + NB is looking good, crank it down to 1t


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;14136758*
> Cheers.
> 
> What's set in the bios and can you turn C&Q off. Any chance of an actual reading? Software is kinda poo.
> 
> Rams + NB is looking good, crank it down to 1t


memory set to 1t
c&q - off
prime 95 stable
1st pic no load
2nd loaded
other pic's - bios setttings


----------



## Tweeky

more bios settings


----------



## reedo

alright folks, second mobos the charm, wish me luck


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reedo;14139727*
> alright folks, second mobos the charm, wish me luck


good luck


----------



## calvinbui

slowest post time ever


----------



## reedo

still cant seem to get to bios, could it be my gfx card?


----------



## ChrsPlmr

TWEEKY..PLEASE CONSIDER MY CPUZ SCREENSHOT FOR MEMBERSHIP.
I AM SURE THERE WILL BE MANY TO COME..THIS ONE IS UNDER
MY NAME CHRIS PALMER SR. 
USERNAME IS chrsplmr .. name, no vowels...
thankyou
c.


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterOP*


The noctua is a bit wider than the silver arrow though isn't it? Maybe I'll order a silver arrow then. Pictures would be great. +rep


Here is about the best photo I can get to show the clearance between the bottom of the Silver Arrow and the memory slots. I circled the bottom of the heatsink in red.

Sorry the quality isn't the greatest. Took it with my cell phone and it was a bit awkward to get in there.

I also included a couple pics of it mounted in the case I took a while back before swapping from my CHIV to the CHV.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrsplmr*


TWEEKY..PLEASE CONSIDER MY CPUZ SCREENSHOT FOR MEMBERSHIP.
I AM SURE THERE WILL BE MANY TO COME..THIS ONE IS UNDER
MY NAME CHRIS PALMER SR. 
USERNAME IS chrsplmr .. name, no vowels...
thankyou
c.


We would be happy to have you as member
but 
We need to ask you to resubmit your CPU-Z with your OCN name "chrsplmr" in the top part of the CPU-Z box so we can include it in the data base

ALUCARDVPR is handling membership


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calvinbui*


slowest post time ever


I find that the C5F post faster than other board
You may like to try removing everything from the C5F except what is necessary to boot and then add one item at a time

Resetting your bios with the button on back may help you get started

1 memory stick in the red slot
1 video card in the 1st slot
1 dvd drive in SATA 5 or 6
1 HD in SATA 1-4

This may help you narrow down the problem

See the first post for membership you will be welcome


----------



## calvinbui

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


I find that the C5F post faster than other board
You may like to try removing everything from the C5F except what is necessary to boot and then add one item at a time

Resetting your bios with the button on back may help you get started

1 memory stick in the red slot
1 video card in the 1st slot
1 dvd drive in SATA 5 or 6
1 HD in SATA 1-4

This may help you narrow down the problem

See the first post for membership you will be welcome


i'll try it oyut. i've already sent a cpu-z link on the last page


----------



## doglife

will got the M/B this afternoon and CPU i first will use Phenom II X2 555BE coz it here with me for a years never use before. Waiting for the Bulldozer 8130P in August.

Thailand.....here


----------



## calvinbui

i think i figured out why im getting a 10 sec+ post, the leds near the 24 pin light up as you turn it on. Mine seems to freeze a while at BOOT_DEVICE_LED. The thing is, i remove all my sata connections and it still hangs there hmmmm


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calvinbui*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1897824


UPDATED Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrsplmr*


TWEEKY..PLEASE CONSIDER MY CPUZ SCREENSHOT FOR MEMBERSHIP.
I AM SURE THERE WILL BE MANY TO COME..THIS ONE IS UNDER
MY NAME CHRIS PALMER SR. 
USERNAME IS chrsplmr .. name, no vowels...
thankyou
c.


Please submit a CPU-Z validation with your exact OCN username "chrsplmr". Then post the link to that validation not a screenshot.


----------



## liberato87

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1899152

please guys, what do you use to reduce frequency and voltages in idle?
I used always k10stat..
Now cnq reduce the frequency but not the voltages in idle


----------



## el gappo

You can't do it though pstates in k10?

Try phenom msr tweaker http://phenommsrtweake.sourceforge.net/


----------



## liberato87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


You can't do it though pstates in k10?

Try phenom msr tweaker http://phenommsrtweake.sourceforge.net/


k10stat doesent work .. it seems like the chipset not supported yet.
if I set a pstate then apply it, nothing changes...

I'll try this program.
The epu application reduce frequency but not the voltages
I'm at 800mhz with 1,392


----------



## el gappo

Phenom msr tweaker is much more thuban friendly. No idea about the 990 boards but I cant see there being a problem..

I have never used either of these tools to underclock mind, I have 1 gear, GO! lol.


----------



## liberato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;14146061*
> Phenom msr tweaker is much more thuban friendly. No idea about the 990 boards but I cant see there being a problem..
> 
> I have never used either of these tools to underclock mind, I have 1 gear, GO! lol.


Tryied phenommrstweak but it doesnt work..


----------



## el gappo

poo


----------



## MasterOP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasaris*
> Here is about the best photo I can get to show the clearance between the bottom of the Silver Arrow and the memory slots. I circled the bottom of the heatsink in red.
> 
> Sorry the quality isn't the greatest. Took it with my cell phone and it was a bit awkward to get in there.
> 
> I also included a couple pics of it mounted in the case I took a while back before swapping from my CHIV to the CHV.


Thanks for the pics. The silver arrow is on par with the noctua right? If it fits over the sniper ram, I'll go that route. Some G.Skill Sniper 8GB 1866 and a silver arrow. No way to put dedicated cooling on the memory with such a massive cpu cooler, but will having such a big cooler keep the ram nice and cool anyway?


----------



## ChrsPlmr

chrsplmr
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1899325
bios 506...new number same settings...c.


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterOP;14146627*
> Thanks for the pics. The silver arrow is on par with the noctua right? If it fits over the sniper ram, I'll go that route. Some G.Skill Sniper 8GB 1866 and a silver arrow. No way to put dedicated cooling on the memory with such a massive cpu cooler, but will having such a big cooler keep the ram nice and cool anyway?


From all the reviews and tests I've seen the NH-D14 and the Silver Arrow are on par with one another as far as temps go. Some reviews have one above the other but always within 1c or less of each other.

I wouldn't worry too much about dedicated cooling on the memory, I don't think its needed to be honest and if your case has decent airflow they should have air circulating across them anyway.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Yeah they are pretty close to each other


















Linky


----------



## BentZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14148772*
> Yeah they are pretty close to each other


Man, hate to see my Hyper 212+ so high up there. I wonder if that's one fan. I've got mine p/p.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BentZero;14148871*
> Man, hate to see my Hyper 212+ so high up there. I wonder if that's one fan. I've got mine p/p.


If just the name is listed then its in a stock configuration.

There is a Hyper 212+ listed with 2xNF-P12 Fans, but still didn't do very well at 4GHZ


----------



## darivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liberato87;14146047*
> k10stat doesent work .. it seems like the chipset not supported yet.
> if I set a pstate then apply it, nothing changes...
> 
> I'll try this program.
> The epu application reduce frequency but not the voltages
> I'm at 800mhz with 1,392


hi mate.

ask to Kasaris

http://www.overclock.net/13905486-post451.html


----------



## jeffdamann

Guys I need your help. My bios takes like 30 seconds to even get to the american megatrends screen. Also one of my harddrives clicks a lot during boot and is not recognized.

When installing the system, the drive wasnt recognized either, but upon installing the motherboard software, it was recognized. I used it for like 2 boot-ups while it kep saying S.M.A.R.T. Status failed, backup and replace. It worked fine, but all of a sudden one bootup it doesnt show up anymore.

My pc wont restart, it will shut off, but not come back on. If you choose to restart, you have to cut the pc off, back on with no boot for some reason, back off, then it will work normally.

I am also getting random 1 second freezes in windows explorer. Can anyone help me with these issues?


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*


Guys I need your help. My bios takes like 30 seconds to even get to the american megatrends screen. Also one of my harddrives clicks a lot during boot and is not recognized.

When installing the system, the drive wasnt recognized either, but upon installing the motherboard software, it was recognized. I used it for like 2 boot-ups while it kep saying S.M.A.R.T. Status failed, backup and replace. It worked fine, but all of a sudden one bootup it doesnt show up anymore.

My pc wont restart, it will shut off, but not come back on. If you choose to restart, you have to cut the pc off, back on with no boot for some reason, back off, then it will work normally.

I am also getting random 1 second freezes in windows explorer. Can anyone help me with these issues?


Did you install a fresh copy of windows, or are you using your old copy from your previous motherboard?


----------



## jeffdamann

Fresh install. Its really frustrating with my bios taking so long, it totally cancels out my ssd's speed of loading windows.


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BentZero*


Man, hate to see my Hyper 212+ so high up there. I wonder if that's one fan. I've got mine p/p.


Dont feel bad. Did you see the other heat sinks on this list? For the Hyper 212+ to be even on this list is nice. I had no luck with my Hyper 212+ trying to cool a Thuban overclocked. Moved on to a Copper TRUE and got like a 10c drop. My current Kuhler 620 works pretty good too.


----------



## BentZero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


If just the name is listed then its in a stock configuration.

There is a Hyper 212+ listed with 2xNF-P12 Fans, but still didn't do very well at 4GHZ


Oops, didn't see that. I'm glad I bought that extra fan so I could be 0.75 degrees cooler....damn it!

Quote:



Dont feel bad. Did you see the other heat sinks on this list? For the Hyper 212+ to be even on this list is nice. I had no luck with my Hyper 212+ trying to cool a Thuban overclocked. Moved on to a Copper TRUE and got like a 10c drop. My current Kuhler 620 works pretty good too.


Double damn it!!


----------



## Kryton

Mine is here and doing good.

Luckily my CPU cooler is a slim design so I can use RAM with tall heatspreaders, I can see where other coolers might have a problem.
As for the RAM, while getting to know the board I clocked my RAM higher than the old MSI had ever done =







about how much I'm liking it already.

Not ready to push it just yet since I'm still learning the board but so far, so good.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann;14150317*
> Fresh install. Its really frustrating with my bios taking so long, it totally cancels out my ssd's speed of loading windows.


Sorry if these seem redundant, but they're things that are so commonly overlooked:

1) Have you tried clearing the CMOS?

2) Have you disabled the OPROM's in the BIOS? (These add a TON of boot time)

3) Have you tried setting your SATA to hot plug enabled? (I think this is an option on the CHV. I know it is on the Intel side of Asus boards.)

4) Have you tried using a different SATA port for your windows drive? Some SSD's don't play nice with Intel/Marvel ports.

5) Have you tried unplugging EVERYTHING but your windows drive to see if there is a conflict with another drive/SATA device?

6) Have you updated to the latest BIOS version? Sometimes these issues are resolved in a later BIOS build.

Just some stuff to take a look at.


----------



## BentZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton;14151026*
> Mine is here and doing good.
> 
> Luckily my CPU cooler is a slim design so I can use RAM with tall heatspreaders, I can see where other coolers might have a problem.
> As for the RAM, while getting to know the board I clocked my RAM higher than the old MSI had ever done =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about how much I'm liking it already.
> 
> Not ready to push it just yet since I'm still learning the board but so far, so good.


What are the stock specs of your ram? If I so much as sneeze at my ram settings my pc won't boot.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BentZero;14151138*
> What are the stock specs of your ram? If I so much as sneeze at my ram settings my pc won't boot.


Here's the link to what I'm using but don't expect to buy any (At least from them).
I got two sets of these = 3 dual channel sets for my AMD or Intel systems.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104207


----------



## liberato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darivo;14149557*
> hi mate.
> 
> ask to Kasaris
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/13905486-post451.html


thank you
after a clear cmos k10stat worked properly.
after red this post you have linked I noticed that now I've "auto" setting on the cpu voltage.
it is possibile that when setting it manually, cnq or other software like k10stat, phenommrstweaker ecc don't work proper!


----------



## calvinbui

im getting a 11.5 second post time, is this normal? i was getting 2-3 seconds before with my crappy gigabyte mobo.

ive disabled many things just to get it to this


----------



## darthjoe229

finally got around to validating, here ya go!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1900134


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liberato87;14145972*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1899152


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrsplmr;14146820*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1899325


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;14154246*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1900134


UPDATED! Thanks!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

These are the Club Banners I will be using for submissions.

I was going for a mobo heatsink kind of theme.

*Edit: still working on them, see here:*
http://www.overclock.net/14160288-post976.html

*Submission Approved:*










*Submission Denied:*


----------



## raisethe3

^^^Looks nice. But I think it be better if you darken those white fonts, maybe black? Would be more readable.


----------



## Khaine

Hello everyone! yesterday i got what it seems to be an amazing mobo,the Asus Crosshair V Formula...and it seems that i got one major issue with it







the network adaptor(Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit) dosen't seem to work,did a clean windows install,it's enabled in bios,drivers are installed,even updated to the newest bios...but everytime i turn on the PC i'm getting this message "Intel Boot Agent GE V.1.3.5.1 PXE-E05 has not started. LAN NVM configuration corrupted or has not been initialized. The BOOT Agent cannot continue." and in windows 7 in device manager i'm getting this "The Device Could Not Start (Code 10)".So a little help please if anyone got an ideea on what i could do to make it work except to RMA it hehe.Thanks


----------



## Ceadderman

I can read them just fine. Maybe a little *bolder*?









They do look good ALU.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## SunSonik

Hello!
Finally, I bought it!










CPUZ validation link be soon...


----------



## darthjoe229

Anybody wanna help me tighten the timings on my sig rig? It's currently 9-9-9-24 @ 1600, which I got through the auto-OC software, and I'm looking for x-x-x-x @ 1866. No idea what I'm doing though








Please and thank you









edit: the newegg page for the ram


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;14158776*
> Anybody wanna help me tighten the timings on my sig rig? It's currently 9-9-9-24 @ 1600, which I got through the auto-OC software, and I'm looking for x-x-x-x @ 1866. No idea what I'm doing though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please and thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: the newegg page for the ram


Frequency will be tied into your OC. If you aren't OC'ing you won't be able to get 1866. Timings on the other hand are easy. Change the 1st number down one, leave the other 3 alone. If you don't Black or BSoD, then it's stable. But run it for a full day or more doing things like Gaming or Run MaxxMem to see how it holds up. If it works change 3rd numb. Leave 2nd alone until you go down one more on both 1 and 3. Typically 2nd number is where tightening timings fail.

If you can't go lower than 9-9-9 don't sweat it as all the really good RAM is pretty scarce. Frequency is where it's at though. The higher the Frequency the better the R/W speeds are.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;14158776*
> Anybody wanna help me tighten the timings on my sig rig? It's currently 9-9-9-24 @ 1600, which I got through the auto-OC software, and I'm looking for x-x-x-x @ 1866. No idea what I'm doing though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please and thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: the newegg page for the ram


I believe this would be a good place to start

1866mhz 9-10-9-28 @ 1.5volts
then try 1.55 volts
look up D.O.C.P. in the BIOS scetion of the manual it will help you set up memory Freq.
you will need to set the CPU Bus Freq to 234 to get a memory freq of 1866mhz

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231455

Take the desired memory freq in MHz and divide by 8 this will give the necessary CPU Bus Freq. setting to obtain desired memory Freq. if and only if the memory can handle that Freq.


----------



## BentZero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


I believe this would be a good place to start

1866mhz 9-10-9-28 @ 1.5volts
then try 1.55 volts
look up D.O.C.P. in the BIOS scetion of the manual it will help you set up memory Freq.
you will need to set the CPU Bus Freq to 234 to get a memory freq of 1866mhz

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231455

Take the desired memory freq in MHz and divide by 8 this will give the necessary CPU Bus Freq. setting to obtain desired memory Freq. if and only if the memory can handle that Freq.


You'll need to drop HT freq when you go over 210 bus freq.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


^^^Looks nice. But I think it be better if you darken those white fonts, maybe black? Would be more readable.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I can read them just fine. Maybe a little *bolder*?









They do look good ALU.









~Ceadder










Better?

*Original Approved:*










*New Approved:*










.................................................. ......

*Original Denied:*










*New Denied:*


----------



## sprower

^^Much better


----------



## darthjoe229

Thanks everyone, and definitely better.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah better. Not that they were bad before.









~Ceadder


----------



## Chuckclc

Alright stumbled across this and I cannot be sure if this has started with the new Bios, 0506, or my new, but downgraded, cpu. I do not remember seeing this on my 1090T, but only used the new Bios for about 3 days with my 1090T. Now my CPU-NB volts are reading .10 higher then what i set them at. The actual Bios shows the exact same readings but I had to get a screenshot from Windows as i have no USB drive available.

Edit: Oh, and I checked LLC for CPU-NB and different settings, that is not the issue as this is the readings at idle.










Can someone else with Bios 0506 check this out?


----------



## Kryton

Here's my validation:

OCN Username: Kryton
CPU type: Phenom II 555 BE
Validation:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1901946

Also did a run using Unigine basic with some high RAM speeds earlier as a test of how well the board can push my RAM and handle an SLI setup.
These runs were done on air - I know it can do much better with good cooling.

Right now I'm pleased with the results.


----------



## PatRaceTin

CH5F is good as CH3F i have been play last year

(but can't stable unlcok 555BE @ B55 as other 890 chipset mobo


----------



## XAnarchy

Subbed. For future research.


----------



## SunSonik

finally








OCN UN: SunSonik
CPU Type: Phenom II x4 965 BE C3
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1902815


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc;14164891*
> Alright stumbled across this and I cannot be sure if this has started with the new Bios, 0506, or my new, but downgraded, cpu. I do not remember seeing this on my 1090T, but only used the new Bios for about 3 days with my 1090T. Now my CPU-NB volts are reading .10 higher then what i set them at. The actual Bios shows the exact same readings but I had to get a screenshot from Windows as i have no USB drive available.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and I checked LLC for CPU-NB and different settings, that is not the issue as this is the readings at idle.
> 
> Can someone else with Bios 0506 check this out?


What you have shown looks OK to me, older CPU's will run high
These are some of my lstest settings for comparison

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/946327-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club-93.html#post14139684
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/946327-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club-93.html#post14139714


----------



## calvinbui

can people tell me their post times, i think mine is off (12 secs)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calvinbui;14169098*
> can people tell me their post times, i think mine is off (12 secs)


From switch on to window icons ?
or
From first beep to first display ?

Mine was about 12 sec from switch on to starting windows, some times it takes a while to set 4 hard drive for Raid 0


----------



## liberato87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


What you have shown looks OK to me, older CPU's will run high
These are some of my lstest settings for comparison

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post14139684
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post14139714


what about llc in digivrm menu?

i used to set full calibration on my ch iv.
now i set 
cpu llc to high
cpu-nb to regular
pwm phase to optimized

also, what about over-current protection? I set it 100%


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


What you have shown looks OK to me, older CPU's will run high
These are some of my lstest settings for comparison

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post14139684
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post14139714


But see your CPU-NB setting pretty much matches with the volts its actually running at. Mine is off by .10v no matter what I set it at. But i guess you did answer my question. Must be this old chip.


----------



## GerardReintke

OCN UN GerardReintke
CPU Type:AMD PHENOM II X6 1090T.
CPU-Z Validation. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1902336


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kryton*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1901946












Quote:



Originally Posted by *SunSonik*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1902815












Quote:



Originally Posted by *GerardReintke*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1902336












CPU-Z validation must have OCN username "GerardReintke"


----------



## calvinbui

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


From switch on to window icons ?
or
From first beep to first display ?

Mine was about 12 sec from switch on to starting windows, some times it takes a while to set 4 hard drive for Raid 0


from switch to the beep. That takes me 12 seconds.
Something must be wrong cause the LED remains lit for a while on Boot_device.


----------



## TheSoloist714

My ASUS Crosshair V Formula will be here Wednesday, July 13 2011. Along with all my other parts. WHOOOOP!!!!! XD


----------



## MASSKILLA

just got this board and the UEFI bios screen doesn't come on anymore after updating the bios but can still post to windows after a restart.
Also i have a Cooler Master V8 and the board gives me a CPU FAN ERROR when i boot up.
here is the support forum link with a Asus represenitive telling me RMA the board.
http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...-CPU-FAN-ERROR


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MASSKILLA*


just got this board and the UEFI bios screen doesn't come on anymore after updating the bios but can still post to windows after a restart.
Also i have a Cooler Master V8 and the board gives me a CPU FAN ERROR when i boot up.
here is the support forum link with a Asus represenitive telling me RMA the board.
http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...-CPU-FAN-ERROR


Have you tried re-flashing back to the 0404 Bios? See if that restores everything. I would do that before RMA. Maybe just a bad flash.

Edit: after reading your post on the Asus forum i see now you cannot get a post. Yeah. Looks like RMA is inevitable.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MASSKILLA;14174964*
> just got this board and the UEFI bios screen doesn't come on anymore after updating the bios but can still post to windows after a restart.
> Also i have a Cooler Master V8 and the board gives me a CPU FAN ERROR when i boot up.
> here is the support forum link with a Asus represenitive telling me RMA the board.
> http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2837-CPU-FAN-ERROR


Sounds like it was working fine until you flashed it. CPU Fan Error is common and as been talked about many times in this thread. Your new board will still give you this error too btw.


----------



## Kryton

Haven't flashed this one to the new BIOS yet and will probrably wait until another file with a fix is made before doing it.
Since it's working OK for now, there is no reason to ask for trouble by doing it on my part.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liberato87;14170859*
> what about llc in digivrm menu?
> 
> i used to set full calibration on my ch iv.
> now i set
> cpu llc to high
> cpu-nb to regular
> pwm phase to optimized
> 
> also, what about over-current protection? I set it 100%


I left most of my setting at default


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calvinbui;14173915*
> from switch to the beep. That takes me 12 seconds.
> Something must be wrong cause the LED remains lit for a while on Boot_device.


My switch to beep is about 1 sec
What drive controler bios setting are you set to and what kind and how many HD,SSD and what SATA ports are they connected too
Try running scan disk
Try disconnecting all drive data cables except boot drive
Try new data cable on boot drive
Run manufactures diagnostics on boot drive

If you moved your drive from your old MB to your C5F without doing a format and clean windows install this may be the trouble
I tried moving my drives and ASUS said I would have to do a format and clean install to remove all the old MB drivers about 200 of them

*The Rule: New motherboard new Windows install*


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MASSKILLA;14174964*
> just got this board and the UEFI bios screen doesn't come on anymore after updating the bios but can still post to windows after a restart.
> Also i have a Cooler Master V8 and the board gives me a CPU FAN ERROR when i boot up.
> here is the support forum link with a Asus represenitive telling me RMA the board.
> http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2837-CPU-FAN-ERROR


*Edit:* no post send it back

You may like to try a reset before you send it back
See page 2-18

You may like to try this before you send it back
There are 2 fan connectors for the CPU for a singale fan use the to the left or back
If the CPU fan has a 3 pin connector set BIOS to DC fan
If the CPU fan has a 4 pin connector set BIOS to PWM
See page 2-22 and 3-30,31,32


----------



## Tweeky

Open *CPU-Z*
Select *Validate* _see picture #1_
Enter your *OCN name* at the top _see picture #2_
Select *Submit*
When the CPU-Z window opens highlight the *url* (lower right) _see picture #3_
Then copy and paste the *url* into your submission post


----------



## calvinbui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14177673*
> My switch to beep is about 1 sec
> What drive controler bios setting are you set to and what kind and how many HD,SSD and what SATA ports are they connected too
> Try running scan disk
> Try disconnecting all drive data cables except boot drive
> Try new data cable on boot drive
> Run manufactures diagnostics on boot drive
> 
> If you moved your drive from your old MB to your C5F without doing a format and clean windows install this may be the trouble
> I tried moving my drives and ASUS said I would have to do a format and clean install to remove all the old MB drivers about 200 of them
> 
> *The Rule: New motherboard new Windows install*


I disabled the ASMEDIA controller. Using AHCI on ports 1-4, IDE on 5-6. Ports 1-4 on hotplug (hotplug decreases post time for me).

Got my Vertex 3 MI, WD Green and Sony DVD drive connected to ports 1, 2, 3 respectively

Running the scan disk now, will report back. (both hard drives)

Disconnecting all sata cables does nothing. Still a hang on BOOT_DEVICE_LED

New sata cables did nothing, still the same deal

I gotta find the manufacturer's diagnostics first, will report back


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calvinbui;14179592*
> I disabled the ASMEDIA controller. Using AHCI on ports 1-4, IDE on 5-6. Ports 1-4 on hotplug (hotplug decreases post time for me).
> 
> Got my Vertex 3 MI, WD Green and Sony DVD drive connected to ports 1, 2, 3 respectively
> 
> Running the scan disk now, will report back. (both hard drives)
> 
> Disconnecting all sata cables does nothing. Still a hang on BOOT_DEVICE_LED
> 
> New sata cables did nothing, still the same deal
> 
> I gotta find the manufacturer's diagnostics first, will report back


Move the Sony DVD drive to SATA ports 5 or 6 and set 5 and 6 to IDE

Suggestions
Install AHCI drivers or maybe reinstall ?
Try moving boot drive to SATA port 1
Do a reset with the button on back
Open Device Manager and check for yellow marks
Run Microsoft memory test
http://oca.microsoft.com/en/windiag.asp

Next only as a check set SATA ports 1-4 to IDE


----------



## Tweeky

New price on C5F
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131735


----------



## Narokuu

dam u Asus,..... making people pay less XD


----------



## SunSonik

very good price! =)
I paid 247 $


----------



## calvinbui

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Move the Sony DVD drive to SATA ports 5 or 6 and set 5 and 6 to IDE

Suggestions
Install AHCI drivers or maybe reinstall ?
Try moving boot drive to SATA port 1
Do a reset with the button on back
Open Device Manager and check for yellow marks
Run Microsoft memory test
http://oca.microsoft.com/en/windiag.asp

Next only as a check set SATA ports 1-4 to IDE


maybe this can help
CPU_LED lights up right away
DRAM_LED lights up 3.5 seconds in
VGA_LED lights up 9.5 seconds in
BOOT_DEVICE_LED lights up ~11 seconds
Post beep at around 12

With or without the hard drives it is still about the same time, i dont think it could be that.

I got 4GB or G.skill Pi installed 6-8-6-24. They're not on the qualified vendors list and won't install into dual channel (red+red, or black+black), it only works when i install them into the 2 slots closest to the CPU. If i don't, in Windows it says 4GB (1.96 available) and the BIOS detects the 2 sticks but only says 2GB. I don't have any other ram to test with, but i dont think it should affect it? If it does, i'll happily go out and purchase the qualified Mushkin Ram at 6-8-6-24 on the list. I think this may be the culprit

My 6950 is installed into the 8x slot below the 16x and my sound card is installed into the 16x slot. This is because i got a BATX setup, flipped motherboard layout and my GPU gets more air if it is installed higher. EDIT: Changed it around, no difference.

Windows Memory Diagnostic passed successfully on extended tests

Nothing lit up in device manager

CMOS reset does nothing

When i got the motherboard, i did a secure erase in a LiveCD then installed Windows 7 to the unallocated partition. Completely new.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



calvinbui;from switch to the beep. That takes me 12 seconds.
Something must be wrong cause the LED remains lit for a while on Boot_device.


The board goes through a PPST (Pre-Post-Self-Test).

The board runs a self test... all the LEDs also self test.

Anything that goes on before the "BEEP" is just part of the the test.

This is like when you turn the key on in your car, all the light on your instrement cluster come on, and then go out. It is called a "prove out"

Then your display comes on and you hear a "BEEP", Now you are in "POST" (Pre-Operating-Systems-Test) the board now runs the BIOS (Basic-IN-OUT-System) this is when the CPU, Memory, Hard drive, Keyboard, Mouse, ect... are identefided and then "handed off" to the operating system.


----------



## calvinbui

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


The board goes through a PPST (Pre-Post-Self-Test).

The board runs a self test... all the LEDs also self test.

Anything that goes on before the "BEEP" is just part of the the test.

This is like when you turn the key on in your car, all the light on your instrement cluster come on, and then go out. It is called a "prove out"

Then your display comes on and you hear a "BEEP", Now you are in "POST" (Pre-Operating-Systems-Test) the board now runs the BIOS (Basic-IN-OUT-System) this is when the CPU, Memory, Hard drive, Keyboard, Mouse, ect... are identefided and then "handed off" to the operating system.


well of course, im just wondering why it takes so long


----------



## headmixer

Don't Know,

My C4F, C5F and Sabertooth all do this.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calvinbui*


maybe this can help
CPU_LED lights up right away
DRAM_LED lights up 3.5 seconds in
VGA_LED lights up 9.5 seconds in
BOOT_DEVICE_LED lights up ~11 seconds
Post beep at around 12

With or without the hard drives it is still about the same time, i dont think it could be that.

I got 4GB or G.skill Pi installed 6-8-6-24. They're not on the qualified vendors list and won't install into dual channel (red+red, or black+black), it only works when i install them into the 2 slots closest to the CPU. If i don't, in Windows it says 4GB (1.96 available) and the BIOS detects the 2 sticks but only says 2GB. I don't have any other ram to test with, but i dont think it should affect it? If it does, i'll happily go out and purchase the qualified Mushkin Ram at 6-8-6-24 on the list. I think this may be the culprit

My 6950 is installed into the 8x slot below the 16x and my sound card is installed into the 16x slot. This is because i got a BATX setup, flipped motherboard layout and my GPU gets more air if it is installed higher. EDIT: Changed it around, no difference.

Windows Memory Diagnostic passed successfully on extended tests

Nothing lit up in device manager

CMOS reset does nothing

When i got the motherboard, i did a secure erase in a LiveCD then installed Windows 7 to the unallocated partition. Completely new.



Hmm 
G.skill Pi is good stuff what freq. is good for and what freq. are you trying to run it - if it is high freq. ram it will need to be setup for G.skill Pi

If you would like to try

Put 1 stick in the 1st red slot A2
Use the reset button on back
Hold the go button down
Reboot

If it boot better put the other stick in the red slot and repeat
If it boots better then go into the Bios - Extreme Tweaker - DRAM Driving Control - and set [CKE drive strength] to 1.5x 
There are to parts one for each ram module set each one

See post for additional information
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post14025760


----------



## GerardReintke

OCN UN GerardReintke
CPU Type:AMD PHENOM II X6 1090T.
CPU-Z Validation. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1904182

I hope it is now good.


----------



## headmixer

Yuo have turned off the ECC in the BIOS.

Think it under Advanced-CPU-DRAM configure or something like that.

I'm not on my C5F right now.


----------



## calvinbui

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Hmm 
G.skill Pi is good stuff what freq. is good for and what freq. are you trying to run it - if it is high freq. ram it will need to be setup for G.skill Pi

If you would like to try

Put 1 stick in the 1st red slot A2
Use the reset button on back
Hold the go button down
Reboot

If it boot better put the other stick in the red slot and repeat
If it boots better then go into the Bios - Extreme Tweaker - DRAM Driving Control - and set [CKE drive strength] to 1.5x 
There are to parts one for each ram module set each one

See post for additional information
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post14025760


One stick or ram, minus 1 sec to now 10 seconds till the beep
CKE is on auto which is already 1.5x

One stick boots with CMOS clear and can boot without the need of the GO Button. It shows up at as 2048 MB DDR 1333. Installed in A2

Two sticks requires the GO Button. Installed into A2 and B2. Shows up as 2048 MB DDR 800. Detects the second dimm in SPD Information and under GPU.DIMM Post but still says 2048 MB.

The frequency is 1600 and it can run at that with 6-8-6-24 like have been doing for a while on this board (installed into A1 and B1). But of course, slow post time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


Yuo have turned off the ECC in the BIOS.

Think it under Advanced-CPU-DRAM configure or something like that.

I'm not on my C5F right now.


Yeah its enabled


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calvinbui*


One stick or ram, minus 1 sec to now 10 seconds till the beep
CKE is on auto which is already 1.5x

One stick boots with CMOS clear and can boot without the need of the GO Button. It shows up at as 2048 MB DDR 1333. Installed in A2

Two sticks requires the GO Button. Installed into A2 and B2. Shows up as 2048 MB DDR 800. Detects the second dimm in SPD Information and under GPU.DIMM Post but still says 2048 MB.

The frequency is 1600 and it can run at that with 6-8-6-24 like have been doing for a while on this board (installed into A1 and B1). But of course, slow post time

Yeah its enabled


try ECC disable and see

then with ran in A2 and B2 try D.O.C.P. see page 3-6

I opened my case and timed the 4 LED's by the power connector CPU on to HD off 22sec.

then try G.Skill and then ASUS


----------



## headmixer

You want to disable the ECC, this is for Error Correction memory like used in servers.

Gskill you have is not ECC memory.

I have had the same issue with my C4F when I tried to use 2x 5770 Hawks in crossfire.

Did not matter which slot I put the second card in, I lost half the memory, and got the same 1.95Gb usable message.

Do you have a different Vidio card you can try.

I finally gave those 5770s away, and got an Nvidia Vidio card.


----------



## Isbre

Anyone else getting "Tcpip.sys" and "1q62x64.sys" BSOD's ?

Did a little search on the internets and it seem to be due to the intel gigabit LAN. I wish they would not have infested this beautiful board with intel crap, lol.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GerardReintke*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1904182


----------



## calvinbui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14182803*
> try ECC disable and see
> 
> then with ran in A2 and B2 try D.O.C.P. see page 3-6
> 
> I opened my case and timed the 4 LED's by the power connector CPU on to HD off 22sec.
> 
> then try G.Skill and then ASUS


Nope still get 2GB in Windows/BIOS and still a slow post time. I'll post screenshots of my settings soon
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;14183003*
> You want to disable the ECC, this is for Error Correction memory like used in servers.
> 
> Gskill you have is not ECC memory.
> 
> I have had the same issue with my C4F when I tried to use 2x 5770 Hawks in crossfire.
> 
> Did not matter which slot I put the second card in, I lost half the memory, and got the same 1.95Gb usable message.
> 
> Do you have a different Vidio card you can try.
> 
> I finally gave those 5770s away, and got an Nvidia Vidio card.


Disabling ECC did nothing. Installing my 6950 in different slows did nothing as well


----------



## calvinbui

here is the bios settings that boot for me.
if i install ram into A2 and B2, i get 2GB
if i install ram into A1 and A2, i get 4GB
Post time is still 11-12 seconds for both of them

https://picasaweb.google.com/cookiecaow/CrosshairV?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCN7tsZmHru2BOA&feat=directlink


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calvinbui;14186400*
> here is the bios settings that boot for me.
> if i install ram into A2 and B2, i get 2GB
> if i install ram into A1 and A2, i get 4GB
> Post time is still 11-12 seconds for both of them
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/cookiecaow/CrosshairV?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCN7tsZmHru2BOA&feat=directlink


I did not see anything in the BIOS that I would change but then I am not the best at trouble shooting

One last thing you may like to try is to disconnect everything that is not necessary to boot

One video card in slot #1
One ram stick in A1
The green WD in SATA #1
DVD in SATA #5
All other items disconnected

If this helps then change one item at a time to track down the probblem

You will probably need someone better than I


----------



## ussoldier_1984

I am about to order a crosshair V or a sabertooth what is the benifit of the crosshair V vs sabertooth?


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Well I just did it. Ordered my crosshair V and am having it shipped over night


----------



## MasterOP

I was just having a look at the supported memory list and couldn't help but notice that none of the memory that I had even considered buying with this board is on the list









How closely is everyone adhering to that list / does it really matter?

A few pages back I was speaking with someone about some G.Skill Sniper 1866 I think. And it isn't on the list. So what's the deal with that? I'll be pretty angry if I order up $100 worth of useless


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*


Well I just did it. Ordered my crosshair V and am having it shipped over night


very good


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterOP*


I was just having a look at the supported memory list and couldn't help but notice that none of the memory that I had even considered buying with this board is on the list









How closely is everyone adhering to that list / does it really matter?

A few pages back I was speaking with someone about some G.Skill Sniper 1866 I think. And it isn't on the list. So what's the deal with that? I'll be pretty angry if I order up $100 worth of useless


Memory is changing so much and high performance memory is so hard to find ?

@ $100 these I would get
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231410
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231321
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226179


----------



## calvinbui

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


I did not see anything in the BIOS that I would change but then I am not the best at trouble shooting

One last thing you may like to try is to disconnect everything that is not necessary to boot

One video card in slot #1
One ram stick in A1
The green WD in SATA #1
DVD in SATA #5
All other items disconnected

If this helps then change one item at a time to track down the probblem

You will probably need someone better than I


thanks for all your help. i did that and still 10 seconds. I'm pointing at my ram as the culprit. Could you recommend me some newer ram that's a bit more compatible with this board? My Maxmemm latency is still 60ns even with such tight timings and high mhz


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calvinbui;14194153*
> thanks for all your help. i did that and still 10 seconds. I'm pointing at my ram as the culprit. Could you recommend me some newer ram that's a bit more compatible with this board? My Maxmemm latency is still 60ns even with such tight timings and high mhz


I think your ram is good but you need someone to help set it up
I would contact G.Skill they will help you set it up or maybe send you some that is compatible free

http://www.gskill.com/contactus.php


----------



## Tweeky

My wife knows better than to touch my C5F
I told her to keep her hands off 100 times


----------



## Tatakai All

Well I finally have mine up and running here's a link. I haven't gotten to do any OC'ing yet but will get a good session in this weekend.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1906138


----------



## BentZero

Where can I set the optional fan control speeds? In the Asus tool I can only control CPU and chassis fan speeds. Meanwhile, my optional fans are running full blast for no reason. Thanks.


----------



## Kasaris

For any that have been having BSOD issues related to the Intel NIC. RAJA over on the http://www.asusrog.com/forums/ Posted a link to a pre-release version of Intel's 16.4 Drivers which look like they fix the issue possibly without the poor performance of the Crosshair IV Extreme beta drivers.

I've only had the BSOD once or twice, but going to give these a try when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BentZero*


Where can I set the optional fan control speeds? In the Asus tool I can only control CPU and chassis fan speeds. Meanwhile, my optional fans are running full blast for no reason. Thanks.


I did not any setting for Opt fans in the AI Suite II but in the BIOS it is possible to set the Opt fans See page 3-32 in the manual


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Just oredered these sticks of ram for my ch5 anyone else using them on the board? they were reccomemded by another user how do you think they will run on the board with my 1090T BE

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231428


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BentZero*


Where can I set the optional fan control speeds? In the Asus tool I can only control CPU and chassis fan speeds. Meanwhile, my optional fans are running full blast for no reason. Thanks.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


I did not any setting for Opt fans in the AI Suite II but in the BIOS it is possible to set the Opt fans See page 3-32 in the manual


You have to turn on monitoring for each OPT fan in BIOS first - by default they are disabled. Once you do that then software can see those fans and be able to manipulate their settings. AI Suite II > Fan Expert in Windows.

Also keep in mind:

2pin = Power only
3pin = Power and RPM monitor
4pin = Power, RPM monitor, and PWM control


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14198767*
> Well I finally have mine up and running here's a link. I haven't gotten to do any OC'ing yet but will get a good session in this weekend.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1906138












Glad you got her working!

*Approved* and *Updated*. Thanks.


----------



## codetvirus

I want to be in this club!
Im already have one crosshair v!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codetvirus;14207881*
> I want to be in this club!
> Im already have one crosshair v!


*Official Membership:*
Submit CPU-Z Validation Link with your OCN username

*Verified Owner:*
Submit a photo of the mobo with your OCN username on paper

Obviously, the second option is for users that own the mobo and do not have it installed yet. It's expected that once the mobo is finally installed that the user will provide final validation for membership via the first option.


----------



## codetvirus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14208092*
> *Official Membership:*
> Submit CPU-Z Validation Link with your OCN username
> 
> *Verified Owner:*
> Submit a photo of the mobo with your OCN username on paper
> 
> Obviously, the second option is for users that own the mobo and do not have it installed yet. It's expected that once the mobo is finally installed that the user will provide final validation for membership via the first option.


Ok, here they are:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1907257
All my settingas are in stock or below because im waiting for my watercooling kit and waterblock for my vga. Im live in Costa Rica so that kind of stuff is rarely seing around so all my system are bougth in usa. By the way is very espensive with all the f)&/%$ taxes!


----------



## ZEX

my


----------



## ussoldier_1984

what does can not find mean right after the bios beep it says it under pci somthing


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;14218043*
> what does can not find mean right after the bios beep it says it under pci somthing


go to windows > control panel > device manager > and check for yellow marks this will give you an idea what devices drivers have not been installed


----------



## headmixer

In the BIOS there is another SATA device that is for the single SATA connector that is below the other 6 SATA connectors. If you are not using it, then disable it.

The message should go away.

Edit: I just went and looked. It's in Advanced/Onboard device Configuration, disable the ASmedia 1061 Storage Control. The Bios is looking for a drive connected to it.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;14218490*
> In the BIOS there is another SATA device that is for the single SATA connector that is below the other 6 SATA connectors. If you are not using it, then disable it.
> 
> The message should go away.
> 
> Edit: I just went and looked. It's in Advanced/Onboard device Configuration, disable the ASmedia 1061 Storage Control. The Bios is looking for a drive connected to it.


perfect worked like a charm!!! thanks Rep + for ya. This is the most complex board I have ever owned. I will be spending alot of time reading up on it. cant wait to get it all set up to start oc'ing my 1090t


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;14218962*
> perfect worked like a charm!!! thanks Rep + for ya. This is the most complex board I have ever owned. I will be spending alot of time reading up on it. cant wait to get it all set up to start oc'ing my 1090t


Great!

Had a time tring to figure out what you were asking about.

Just happened to be on my C5F tonight, I am normally on my C4F.

BTW, Thank You, For your service to our country.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

I'm IN !!!!!
Ussoldier_1984
phenom II 1090T BE
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1908466


----------



## ussoldier_1984

now here comes the daunting task of learning this board for overclocking hehehe now that I dont have a crappy 4 phase power like my msi had I think i am ready to push it as far as I can go. I know this board is a whole different world then my msi so any tips on where to start would be awesome


----------



## Thebreezybb

Mine has finally arrived. just waiting for the rest of the parts to get this thing working


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*


Mine has finally arrived. just waiting for the rest of the parts to get this thing working










Nice! Hopefully you don't have to go through all the trouble I did when I installed mine.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14220850*
> Nice! Hopefully you don't have to go through all the trouble I did when I installed mine.


What would these might be? the first thing i'll do is Update to BIOS 0506. Anything else i need to know?


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*


now here comes the daunting task of learning this board for overclocking hehehe now that I dont have a crappy 4 phase power like my msi had I think i am ready to push it as far as I can go. I know this board is a whole different world then my msi so any tips on where to start would be awesome



I posted this link earlier in the thread too, but here is an excellent guide to all the UEFI Bios Settings for our board. Should help you get started with your overclocking.

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...e-Overclocking

And here is a link to a post on those forums from RAJA for a pre-release version of the Intel 16.4 NIC drivers which so far fix the issues with the network driver causing bluescreens under heavy network load.

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...ll=1#post18960


----------



## ussoldier_1984

thats a serious write up!! thanks that is deffinitly a great start!!!


----------



## veblen

I'm in! Here's my validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1909178

Unlocked my Sempron 140 like a charm.







Waiting for BD.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Man am I lost on this boards bios. Still reading the writeup on the bios that was posted but man this is deffinitly no walk in the park compared to my msi 790fx gd70 haha


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Why is my cpu automaticly being oc'ed to 3.8 i havent touched any bios settings yet

Edit: Ops I didn't realize it but must of changed the multi to 19 so there was no issue there.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Searched the thread and didn't see any of them pertaining on how to get the OC Station. Anyone know how we can get one of those?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;14219401*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1908466











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen;14223461*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1909178


----------



## headmixer

Did you know there is a piece of protective plastic on the ROG logo on the Southbridge.









I discovered it the other day when I was switching cases.

"TAKE IT OFF"

The same thing was discovered on the Sabertooth.

It could cause overheating.

Don't think anyone has said anything about this in this thread.

If so, OOPS my bad.


----------



## codetvirus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codetvirus;14209268*
> Ok, here they are:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1907257
> All my settingas are in stock or below because im waiting for my watercooling kit and waterblock for my vga. Im live in Costa Rica so that kind of stuff is rarely seing around so all my system are bougth in usa. By the way is very espensive with all the f)&/%$ taxes!


Why i dont be included yet?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *codetvirus*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1907257












If I miss someone just let me know, it's not intentional.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Hey guys, just ordered crosshair v and corsair gt 2133mhz ram. and awaiting bulldozer!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


Hey guys, just ordered crosshair v and corsair gt 2133mhz ram. and awaiting bulldozer!


I love Dominator RAM.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*


What would these might be? the first thing i'll do is Update to BIOS 0506. Anything else i need to know?










First I couldn't get it to boot because I forgot to put those little foam washers that cushion and separate the base of my cooler from the mobo, it was shorting out. Then because I have a C2 version 955 I had to bump my ram down to 1066. Finally I can't get my raid 0 to work because I forgot to format it before I unhooked from my other mobo. Nothing major just minor hiccups here and there.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


First I couldn't get it to boot because I forgot to put those little foam washers that cushion and separate the base of my cooler from the mobo, it was shorting out. Then because I have a C2 version 955 I had to bump my ram down to 1066. Finally I can't get my raid 0 to work because I forgot to format it before I unhooked from my other mobo. Nothing major just minor hiccups here and there.


Hahah, it's little things like this that drive us all mad - and at the same time makes building computers fun and challenging - unless you put your fist through your monitor and had to have your pinky sewed back on.


----------



## bamper2140

Quote:



Anyone else getting "Tcpip.sys" and "1q62x64.sys" BSOD's ?


Yes, I've also got "blue screen" caused by Intel Ethernet adapter on
my ASUS Crosshair V Formula. (((((
The BSoD occurs manly when I watch some video from net.

Do you know any details?? Is there any possibility to get rid of the problem?

Ivan


----------



## SgtHawker

Yeah the top post of the last page had 2 links, the second one is for you:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post14222775


----------



## jeffdamann

Do I have the best rig in this club or what?


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bamper2140*


Yes, I've also got "blue screen" caused by Intel Ethernet adapter on
my ASUS Crosshair V Formula. (((((
The BSoD occurs manly when I watch some video from net.

Do you know any details?? Is there any possibility to get rid of the problem?

Ivan


This,

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post14200247


----------



## sprower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*


Do I have the best rig in this club or what?


It's definitely one of the loudest.


----------



## Erick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*


Do I have the best rig in this club or what?


I'ma be right there you with, but 3x HD6950 unlocked's.

Just waiting the MB to arrive.


----------



## guitarmageddon88

Can someone please explain this to me:

In the first screen of bios with cpu freq and such, there is a column of "current settings" then to the right there are all the buttons you can click to change voltages/freqs. I can change anything except CPU, and the two columns match (current, and new ones). Whenever I change CPU, the new settings I choose never matches the "current settings" one. And, the one I choose never matches CPU Z. This is preventing me from going higher than 4015 because I cant figure this one out. Any input? Hopefully I explained it clearly


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann;14234122*
> Do I have the best rig in this club or what?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower;14236023*
> It's definitely one of the loudest.


The hardware is definitely killer but it is a bit on the loud side and some cable management would really make it shine.


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14228376*


Wow, this has got to be the best stamp of approval! We should have it as a sig.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarmageddon88;14238583*
> Can someone please explain this to me:
> 
> In the first screen of bios with cpu freq and such, there is a column of "current settings" then to the right there are all the buttons you can click to change voltages/freqs. I can change anything except CPU, and the two columns match (current, and new ones). Whenever I change CPU, the new settings I choose never matches the "current settings" one. And, the one I choose never matches CPU Z. This is preventing me from going higher than 4015 because I cant figure this one out. Any input? Hopefully I explained it clearly


The MB has some auto adjusting built in and it appear to adjust itself higher rather than lower
This should not have any effect on go over 4015 but 4015 is kind of a platto and it will normally take higher voltages to go higher


----------



## Tatakai All

Quick question, should I update my bios from 0404 to 0506? If so then how do I go about doing it?


----------



## guitarmageddon88

I would say yes, especially with something brand new like this and all the problems that have been surfacing. One of the biggest things I noticed, and correct me if im wrong, but version 0506 has a fsb clock adjuster so you dont have to **** around in windows to do it, which they didnt include for some reason in the first bios. Just go to the asus crosshair 5 page, here

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download

and go to bios, 0506, and save it to a clean thumb drive. they say to delete the dashes from the file path I think. But then once its saved on there, boot up and go into bios, then at the top right is the tools button, then go to ez flash, then find your thumb drive, find your bios file (named something like asuscrosshair0506 or something of that nature) and flash it. thats it.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen;14238898*
> Wow, this has got to be the best stamp of approval! We should have it as a sig.


Thanks


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarmageddon88;14239471*
> I would say yes, especially with something brand new like this and all the problems that have been surfacing. One of the biggest things I noticed, and correct me if im wrong, but version 0506 has a fsb clock adjuster so you dont have to **** around in windows to do it, which they didnt include for some reason in the first bios. Just go to the asus crosshair 5 page, here
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download
> 
> and go to bios, 0506, and save it to a clean thumb drive. they say to delete the dashes from the file path I think. But then once its saved on there, boot up and go into bios, then at the top right is the tools button, then go to ez flash, then find your thumb drive, find your bios file (named something like asuscrosshair0506 or something of that nature) and flash it. thats it.


Much appreciated.


----------



## guitarmageddon88

Is there anyone that chooses to not use/uninstall AI suite completely? I am beginning to be suspicious that its messing with my voltages and not allowing my bios settings to take effect correctly...ill update when I delete it.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarmageddon88;14239893*
> Is there anyone that chooses to not use/uninstall AI suite completely? I am beginning to be suspicious that its messing with my voltages and not allowing my bios settings to take effect correctly...ill update when I delete it.


Nope but I'm definitely interested in your findings.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Count me in


----------



## guitarmageddon88

Okay so I am suspicious that AI suite is the culprit to my weird vcore issues. However, there are only 3 booting ASUS processes, none of them are called or have anything to do with, to my knowledge, AI suite. I tried disabling them, and they just disabled on board USB functionality and sound drivers to onboard audio, AI suite still booted. There isn't even any where to disable it, aside from uninstalling it. I also think that the "extreme over volt" option might throttle back voltages, regardless of whether you intend to go "extreme" or not. As soon as you hit 1.5 I think (judging by the cpu led turning from orange to red) the MB considers it "extreme". But anyways....Ill look up more tomorrow, im tired.

btw...1.514v and 4100 failed linx after 30 passes. 19 degrees idle, 60 degrees load....wonder why. It wasnt your typical lin-x fail with the red error on the window, it just froze windows. I don't intend to go any higher for a good 24/7 overclock, however.

My highest stable verified clock now is 4010 at 1.452v with ram (stock 1333) 1610mhz (888-24) at 1.6v, cpu-nb 2880 at 1.3v. idle 18 load 56 deg.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb;14240639*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1911341


----------



## guitarmageddon88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarmageddon88;14241653*
> Okay so I am suspicious that AI suite is the culprit to my weird vcore issues. However, there are only 3 booting ASUS processes, none of them are called or have anything to do with, to my knowledge, AI suite. I tried disabling them, and they just disabled on board USB functionality and sound drivers to onboard audio, AI suite still booted. There isn't even any where to disable it, aside from uninstalling it. I also think that the "extreme over volt" option might throttle back voltages, regardless of whether you intend to go "extreme" or not. As soon as you hit 1.5 I think (judging by the cpu led turning from orange to red) the MB considers it "extreme". But anyways....Ill look up more tomorrow, im tired.
> 
> btw...1.514v and 4100 failed linx after 30 passes. 19 degrees idle, 60 degrees load....wonder why. It wasnt your typical lin-x fail with the red error on the window, it just froze windows. I don't intend to go any higher for a good 24/7 overclock, however.
> 
> My highest stable verified clock now is 4010 at 1.452v with ram (stock 1333) 1610mhz (888-24) at 1.6v, cpu-nb 2880 at 1.3v. idle 18 load 56 deg.


Ok, so heres what I know now. I deleted AI suite, it appeared to have no effect. I can change any settings EXCEPT cpu voltage and have it take effect when I boot up. However, to actually be able to have my new vcores take effect, I have to clear cmos, 99 percent of the time, then go back, load the preset i was working off of, then up the voltage a step. It has to actually do that thing where the computer shuts off for a second or two, then turns back on. this is wierd. I miss my old MSI bios :-(


----------



## Thebreezybb

I'm loving this board a lot more than the CHIVF.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1912183

I can't wait for BD to see how good that is as well


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb;14245538*
> I'm loving this board a lot more than the CHIVF.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1912183
> 
> I can't wait for BD to see how good that is as well


FB @ 266.9 very good


----------



## Thebreezybb

With the CHIVF I couldn't get anything stable @ more than 250 FSB!! now it's finally possible and stable ( no 24 hours test yet )


----------



## BentZero

Slowly but surely working on my OC. Trying to see what I can do with multiplier only first since that seems to be the easiest way for someone with my skill level (hint: zero).


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BentZero;14253332*
> Slowly but surely working on my OC. Trying to see what I can do with multiplier only first since that seems to be the easiest way for someone with my skill level (hint: zero).


your temp's look ok to me


----------



## HarryBahzack

I'm not really sure what this board offers over the pre-existing crosshair iv formula.


----------



## georgeguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarryBahzack;14257655*
> I'm not really sure what this board offers over the pre-existing crosshair iv formula.


the 950SB, the 990FX chipset, sli, etc...?


----------



## BentZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarryBahzack;14257655*
> I'm not really sure what this board offers over the pre-existing crosshair iv formula.


Will C4F support Bulldozer? I got it for that, SLI, and because 5 is higher than 4.







Of course if you don't see any value in getting the 5 over the 4 then don't get it. I don't think anyone would knock you for sticking with a C4F.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Anyone have any issues with the fans controllers on the board? I had my fans running off the board and noticed that two of my case fans were not spinning they were just flickering I guess you could call it. attempting to move then shut off. Moved the connectors back to my power supply, and they work fine. dont know if I had somthing set up wrong in bois or what.


----------



## guitarmageddon88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;14260406*
> Anyone have any issues with the fans controllers on the board? I had my fans running off the board and noticed that two of my case fans were not spinning they were just flickering I guess you could call it. attempting to move then shut off. Moved the connectors back to my power supply, and they work fine. dont know if I had somthing set up wrong in bois or what.


I dont mess with their MOBO fan controllers. I have two fans in the front of my antec 900 that are powered by the power supply, as well as two yate loon high speeds connected via molex. So i know Im full power cooling all the time


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarmageddon88;14260452*
> I dont mess with their MOBO fan controllers. I have two fans in the front of my antec 900 that are powered by the power supply, as well as two yate loon high speeds connected via molex. So i know Im full power cooling all the time


I have the Haf 932. I usually run all my fans off the powersupply but I heard the fan controllers were good on this board, I switched them all back to the power supply, I think it was just too many fans and amps for the board to handle I thought it said it was rated for up to 8 amps.


----------



## BentZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;14260496*
> I have the Haf 932. I usually run all my fans off the powersupply but I heard the fan controllers were good on this board, I switched them all back to the power supply, I think it was just too many fans and amps for the board to handle I thought it said it was rated for up to 8 amps.


I've got 7 fans running on mine. 2 200mm fans and 5 120mm fans. All through mobo. Only issue I had was not being able to control optional fans anywhere other than in the bios. I'm not able to get my fans up to "airplane is taking off in my room" levels again either, but I'm sure it's just some setting in the bios. I'll look into it tonight when I load my bone stock profile.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BentZero;14258597*
> Will C4F support Bulldozer? I got it for that, SLI, and because 5 is higher than 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course if you don't see any value in getting the 5 over the 4 then don't get it. I don't think anyone would knock you for sticking with a C4F.


From what I have read the am3 will not support bulldozer because of the pinout is different so if what I have read is correct bulldozer will not fit in the the crosshair IV, so if infact I read correctly no


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;14261035*
> From what I have read the am3 will not support bulldozer because of the pinout is different so if what I have read is correct bulldozer will not fit in the the crosshair IV, so if infact I read correctly no


Early model bulldozer is compatible with CH4. There is already a beta BIOS for this board to run AM3+ BD procs.


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;14260406*
> Anyone have any issues with the fans controllers on the board? I had my fans running off the board and noticed that two of my case fans were not spinning they were just flickering I guess you could call it. attempting to move then shut off. Moved the connectors back to my power supply, and they work fine. dont know if I had somthing set up wrong in bois or what.


I believe you enable fan headers thru BIOS and use software from the CD for the mobo to control and monitor fans/temp probes. I think it is the AI Suite that runs the fan speeds etc.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;14260406*
> Anyone have any issues with the fans controllers on the board? I had my fans running off the board and noticed that two of my case fans were not spinning they were just flickering I guess you could call it. attempting to move then shut off. Moved the connectors back to my power supply, and they work fine. dont know if I had somthing set up wrong in bois or what.


i have 8 fans running off of my C5F [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] and they all work just fine


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;14261035*
> From what I have read the am3 will not support bulldozer because of the pinout is different so if what I have read is correct bulldozer will not fit in the the crosshair IV, so if infact I read correctly no


some AM3 will support bulldozer
http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/AM3_PLUS_Ready/


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14262442*
> some AM3 Will support bulldozer
> http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/AM3_PLUS_Ready/


Sweet didn't know that. My bad, I thought bulldozer had more pins or something.


----------



## Erick

Bulldozer must have the same or less pin count as AM3 socket.

But future versions of bulldozer will have diferent pinout.


----------



## jjceo

Bulldozer has more pins but they are used for advanced controls like voltage and temp monitoring I believe. You can use bulldozer on some AM3 motherboards but not all. You will lose the use of the advanced features. ASUS has monified their BIOS's to allow AM3 to use bulldozer on some models.


----------



## Fr0sty

the socket have a number of pins ... but it doesnt mean that the cpu must have this exact number of pins ...


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty;14267976*
> the socket have a number of pins ... but it doesnt mean that the cpu must have this exact number of pins ...


I Know that I just thought that bulldozer had more pins then the am3 socket. But now better know


----------



## ussoldier_1984

is the ai suite pc probe accurate temp readings with the 1090T? currently running at 30c on idle stock clocks. haven't checked cpuid hardware monitor yet


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;14265186*
> Sweet didn't know that. My bad, I thought bulldozer had more pins or something.


the AM3+ socket has 1 more pin hole than the AM3 socket but CPU's do not use all the pin holes

i beleive ai suite pc probe is accurate for temp I also use CPUID HW monitor and find them to be the same with temps to with in 1C

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html


----------



## incurablegeek

Kinda hope I might be welcome here since I didn't make wee wee on the carpet over on the Crosshair IV thread.









Here's my dilemma. I have RMA'd my Gigabyte UD5 board (yep, I strayed from the ASUS flock and paid big time) and still no beep, no post, no nada.

Being sick and tired of Gigabyte (and their probably having just repacked my RMA board, saying they tested it, everything was working, yada yada ...) and being very, very happy, if not thrilled, by my Crosshair IV Formula board (main computer), I was thinking of replacing the GB Board with the Crosshair V.

What do you guys think about the Crosshair V - in a nutshell? I have just begun to read the reviews, but what I keep hear is that this is not a board for "the uninitiated". And that really doesn't scare me.

I don't want to replace the defective GB Board with a Crosshair IV, for the obvious reason that I don't want to replace the past with the past. So the Crosshair V seems to be the logical choice?


----------



## Jobbie

I was in the same dilemma i was about to upgrade my MB and CPU and was about to buy the CHIV but decided to wait a couple weeks for this board to come up. I was scared about the UEFI interface and all the options available but if you leave everything on auto the MB works just great and you can overclock it as easy.

In a few words if you can don't buy the IV go directly for the V you will be ready for anything that comes with BD and you will have an amazing board.


----------



## jjceo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Kinda hope I might be welcome here since I didn't make wee wee on the carpet over on the Crosshair IV thread.









Here's my dilemma. I have RMA'd my Gigabyte UD5 board (yep, I strayed from the ASUS flock and paid big time) and still no beep, no post, no nada.

Being sick and tired of Gigabyte (and their probably having just repacked my RMA board, saying they tested it, everything was working, yada yada ...) and being very, very happy, if not thrilled, by my Crosshair IV Formula board (main computer), I was thinking of replacing the GB Board with the Crosshair V.

What do you guys think about the Crosshair V - in a nutshell? I have just begun to read the reviews, but what I keep hear is that this is not a board for "the uninitiated". And that really doesn't scare me.

I don't want to replace the defective GB Board with a Crosshair IV, for the obvious reason that I don't want to replace the past with the past. So the Crosshair V seems to be the logical choice?

















I own a Gigabyte UD5 board and it is great. It clocks as easy and as high as the ASUS Crosshair V. I built a second computer as I want to use a Bulldozer and Gigabyte states so far that they have no intention to create a new bios for the older UD5s. I love the ASUS board's Bios and funtionality. I also like the spacing on the SLI slots that leaves an empty slot for GPU cooling. Go with the ASUS Crosshair V formula. Overall I like it more.


----------



## Jobbie

Here is my validation link:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1915649


----------



## BentZero

Ran Prime Blend for 6 hours to test latest clock (19x cpu multi). It looks like CPU peaked at 61 and core peaked at 58. I wasn't home while it was running so I don't know how long it was that hot. Have I pretty much reached my limit? I was hoping to be able to get to 19.5 and then start tweaking with fsb freq.


----------



## raisethe3

Yeah, 61 is kind of pushing it. The limit max is 62. Most people recommend 55 or below for longevity.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BentZero;14276182*
> Ran Prime Blend for 6 hours to test latest clock (19x cpu multi). It looks like CPU peaked at 61 and core peaked at 58. I wasn't home while it was running so I don't know how long it was that hot. Have I pretty much reached my limit? I was hoping to be able to get to 19.5 and then start tweaking with fsb freq.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

When you fellow ch5 owners are ocing do you go in depth with all the settings that the guide on rog explains or are you just doing the multi freq voltage nb and ram? Has anyone seen benefits to setting all the other features?
Ninja edit buahahaha: I am still going over the read On rog of the oc features


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;14276894*
> When you fellow ch5 owners are ocing do you go in depth with all the settings that the guide on rog explains or are you just doing the multi freq voltage nb and ram? Has anyone seen benefits to setting all the other features?
> Ninja edit buahahaha: I am still going over the read On rog of the oc features


I never read a guide, but I did go through all the settings and made sure I understood what each one of them did and tweaked accordingly. Most of settings really didn't have a effect on overclocking directly, but more stability of that overclock if you needed it.

For example, I had a "rounding error" in Prime and had to adjust DRAM VREF CA on CPU from 0.750 to 0.7575 because Prime was saying "value is higher than expected". I had never seen that setting before on previous boards and if I had I would have never touched it, but during this overclock it was necessary.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobbie;14275026*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1915649


----------



## incurablegeek

Recommended BADDEST RAM for the Crosshair V Formula?

From the QVL downloaded from ASUS, I see that DDR3 1600 appears to be the upper limit for RAM speeds (w/out OC). If I am going for 16 GB of RAM and have always liked Corsair and Kingston, *what would you guys suggest.*

Only one problem: these RAM sticks must fit under my Noctua NH-D14 HSF (about the size of a mini-Cooper [ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fgp%2Fproduct%2FB002VKVZ1A]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002VKVZ1A"]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002VKVZ1A[/ame[/URL]]

Sorry to be such a bother but it looks like (from the QVL) that my Corsair XMS3 8 GB 1333 MHz PC3-10666 http://http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003N8GVUY[/URL]

If I am wrong, please do tell me I'm wrong. I would prefer, for the time being at least, to get by with the Corsair XMS RAM and not to spend any more money than necessary.

(QVL attached)

Sorry to be such a PITA!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14277385*
> Recommended BADDEST RAM for the Crosshair V Formula?
> 
> From the QVL downloaded from ASUS, I see that DDR3 1600 appears to be the upper limit for RAM speeds (w/out OC). If I am going for 16 GB of RAM and have always liked Corsair and Kingston, *what would you guys suggest.*
> 
> Only one problem: these RAM sticks must fit under my Noctua NH-D14 HSF (about the size of a mini-Cooper http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002VKVZ1A
> 
> Sorry to be such a bother but it looks like (from the QVL) that my Corsair XMS3 8 GB 1333 MHz PC3-10666 http://http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003N8GVUY[/URL]
> 
> If I am wrong, please do tell me I'm wrong. I would prefer, for the time being at least, to get by with the Corsair XMS RAM and not to spend any more money than necessary.
> 
> (QVL attached)
> 
> Sorry to be such a PITA!


I don't know about the badest RAM on the QVL, because there's a lot that isn't on there that will work just fine.

That sheet simply shows what's been tested by ASUS.

Just about any RAM you get will fit under your Noctua, but if it has a tall heatsink like my Corsair Dominators you will have to remove it by unscrewing it.

Noctua actually has a list of their own for RAM compatibility.
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_ram_gen&products_id=34


----------



## jeffdamann

I just installed the AI suite to monitor fan speeds and upon restart I have no sound.

Optical out isd seleccted in windows and windows is displaying feedback, but there is no sound...


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann;14277581*
> I just installed the AI suite to monitor fan speeds and upon restart I have no sound.
> 
> Optical out isd seleccted in windows and windows is displaying feedback, but there is no sound...


Have you tried changing the playback device in Windows to see if anything else is working?

You didn't happen to also install the Sound Blaster Panel from the CD too did you?


----------



## BentZero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Yeah, 61 is kind of pushing it. The limit max is 62. Most people recommend 55 or below for longevity.


Well, this clearly isn't going to be my 24/7 clock. I guess after I hit my target going this route I'll explore tweaking FSB only and see what my temps look like. Can someone post their temps under load with a high FSB freq? Just curious.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

just got a bsod It said IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL 
what does that mean?

edit: I bumped my nb voltage a touch and it booted windows


----------



## BentZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;14280665*
> just got a bsod It said IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
> what does that mean?
> 
> edit: I bumped my nb voltage a touch and it booted windows


Need the error code if you want to look up what Microsoft says is the root cause. Have you noticed that when you get a blue screen it takes a few resets for your machine to stabilize? When I'm tweaking and get a bsod I have to go back to last successful bios setup and let it work itself out a bit (usually with one or two more crashes) before I can move on without and "false crashes".


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Have a oc of 4013.5 mulit of 20 core volt at 1.38 nb at 3000 with a voltage of 1.325 dram at 6 6 6 18 1333. so far running prime blend and my core temps are only 30c and my cpu temp is 47 that seems low compared to my other board. does that seem low temps for the oc? not that im complaining about low temps haha gonna let the prime run its blend test for awhile and see how she goes


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BentZero*


Need the error code if you want to look up what Microsoft says is the root cause. Have you noticed that when you get a blue screen it takes a few resets for your machine to stabilize? When I'm tweaking and get a bsod I have to go back to last successful bios setup and let it work itself out a bit (usually with one or two more crashes) before I can move on without and "false crashes".


It was low cpu voltage bumped it up a notch and so far running prime blend no issues at good temps it only did it once


----------



## BentZero

Okay, I was going to ask you how the heck you got it stable with your voltage at that setting. I think my voltage may be a bit high. Going to try bumping down the offset tonight and see what happens.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

No I bumped it from 1.35 to 1.38 and she seems ok at 1.38 so far Idk if its stable yet still running prime blend


----------



## ussoldier_1984

nope still not stable grrrr bsod i couldnt catch the code but I did see a ton of zeros


----------



## ussoldier_1984

with an oc on the nb do I need to adjust any of the drive strength settings?


----------



## BentZero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*


nope still not stable grrrr bsod i couldnt catch the code but I did see a ton of zeros


Give it a couple of more tries. After a bsod I noticed that it would take a couple more tries at new settings to get stable. Actually, after each bsod I would revert back to my BoneStockClock bios profile until things got quiet again. Once quiet I could then resume the tweaking.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

got it stable on stock clocks now trying again to tweak the voltage a bit more this time uped the nb voltage a touch will see how she goes. I would like to atleast get the 4ghz stable I had on my msi 790fx gd70 board. I know this board is more then capable of that with the 1090T


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Man Im glad I got the asus laptop for backup last christmas lol

Edit: 5 mins into prime blend and I am running 52c cpu and all cores are around 42c


----------



## Canis-X

Good job working your OC!







Don't see that very often now-a-days.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Shoot got scared damn computer screens turned off thought I crashed... It was just my damn screen saver starting haha

Edit: On test 11 on prime blend so far holding steady between 54c and 55c cpu and core temps aournd 43c - 44c


----------



## ussoldier_1984

oh


----------



## B-Roll

Woo! Nice to see that list growing since I've been away from OCN for a bit.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Woo! Nice to see that list growing since I've been away from OCN for a bit.


Yeh, good bunch of people.

But be careful. The crosshair IV guys (I have a IV and now coming a V) will be following this next iteration of AMD and probably migrating to this group.

So yep, the property values will definitely suffer here! There goes the neighborhood!


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Yeh, good bunch of people.

But be careful. The crosshair IV guys (I have a IV and now coming a V) will be following this next iteration of AMD and probably migrating to this group.

So yep, the property values will definitely suffer here! There goes the neighborhood!


Damn and I just moved into the neighborhood from the Msi neighborhood lol


----------



## Tweeky

These are my settings my cooling will not let me go much higher


----------



## Tweeky

more of my settings

Some over clocking info.
http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ing-guide.html


----------



## BentZero

How do you take screenshots in BIOS? My most recent OC bump is not stable. Want to see what you guys think I should do to stabilize.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BentZero*


How do you take screenshots in BIOS? My most recent OC bump is not stable. Want to see what you guys think I should do to stabilize.


Insert a thumb drive hit F12 to save to the thumb driver


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14295707*
> Insert a thumb drive hit F12 to save to the thumb driver


Is that a feature of UEFI, or has it been available with BIOSs as well?


----------



## SunSonik

Is that a feature of UEFI


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHawker;14298165*
> Is that a feature of UEFI, or has it been available with BIOSs as well?


It is new for the UEFI BIOS


----------



## Erick

Just got my beloved CHVF.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1918455

Count me in the Club!


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Yeh, good bunch of people.

But be careful. The crosshair IV guys (I have a IV and now coming a V) will be following this next iteration of AMD and probably migrating to this group.

So yep, the property values will definitely suffer here! There goes the neighborhood!


Too late, we are already here.









ICG, I finaly got the reply for you in the C4F/Extreme thread.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



ICG, I finaly got the reply for you in the C4F/Extreme thread.


Much Appreciate.

Check 'er out: http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post14300583

*Recommended Reading for all C5F Board Owners!*


----------



## subliminal aura

hey sos for dumb question as im a n00b. but does this board come with that auto-tune oc feature (not the turbo), but the asus os auto oc feature, cos im buying this board soon. as ive seen the asus sabertooth running 17 2600k using this feature. cos im new to oc'ing. this would give me a basic head start on what my cpu can do, though i would go manual after to see if can push it some more.


----------



## incurablegeek

Hey SubliminalAura,

Would this help you? 
Quote:



http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD...mula/#download


Btw, I pride myself as being the only *Know Nothing* on this and every other thread. The older I get the more ignorant I seem to become, so please don't denigrate yourself so, nor feel like you're embarrassing yourself with stupid questions.

That's my turf, bro.









Welcome to OCN. These guys are second to none!


----------



## Erick

HI, i need some help...kind dumb.... how i get my GPU out of the board??

I sticked it in, but somehow i cannot get it out, that white thing on the end of the pci-e16x slot is on the way, its holding the video card down.

Help plz?


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



that white thing on the end of the pci-e16x slot is on the way, its holding the video card down.


Tis a 8itch for sure. Just slide the flexible plastic on the top of the PCI-e slot upward and gently remove your graphics card from the slot. Do Not Force It!

Again, when you gently push this plastic "flap" on the top of the PCI slot, the board should lift out nicely and smoothly. Try to take it out straight up and down and not the easy left side first, if that makes any visual sense to you.

*Keep One Hand on the Case At All Times (Static Electricity)*


----------



## Erick

Ohhh, so i have to LIFT that "white flap"????

I was trying to push it down.....


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Ohhh, so i have to LIFT that "white flap"????


Aw geez, Erick. I was looking at 2 other boards at the time, one an M4A79-Deluxe ASUS and a UD5 Gigabyte. You are on the C5F so it's the same as my C4F. Ah ...!

Without popping out a board on the computer I am now using I can only resort to my memory and that was, you're right for this board, Push the White Flap Down.

Just be gentle. I never had any problem with these white flaps, just the flexible plastic ones that moved in the opposite (up) direction such that if you didn't move the Flap Up First the board will not come out.

This board is easy. Push the white flap down and Gently Remove the Card.

Sorry.


----------



## BentZero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Insert a thumb drive hit F12 to save to the thumb driver


Tried that and I get a screen that says "Select the usb drive", but nothing for me to select. I've got two drives plugged in. One 2g one 64mb. Thought it might be a format problem so I formatted the 64mb to NTFS and left the 2g FAT. Under USB configuration it says that it sees two drives.


----------



## BentZero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *subliminal aura*


hey sos for dumb question as im a n00b. but does this board come with that auto-tune oc feature (not the turbo), but the asus os auto oc feature, cos im buying this board soon. as ive seen the asus sabertooth running 17 2600k using this feature. cos im new to oc'ing. this would give me a basic head start on what my cpu can do, though i would go manual after to see if can push it some more.


I've tried it, but my machine won't even post. I think it may be an issue with my ram though. BTW, from one noob to another, I don't think it will give you a head start. Sure it may OC for you, but you won't know what it did or why it did it. This stuff's not cheap, so I can understand the hesitation to do the tweaking yourself. Just read the OC'ing guides 5 times and start slow like I did. I'm still learning a lot even after reading those guides. Like I used to say about going out to surf on big days: You don't know until you go.

Oh, and when you've read the guides and started to feel a bit comfortable read this to get uncomfortable again.

Asus C5F overclocking bios guide


----------



## Erick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


This board is easy. Push the white flap down and Gently Remove the Card.


I'm scared to break my board somehow, coz i tried pushing that flap down but it wont budge, and i'm afraid to use too much force and my hand slip and hit/break something else....

I'll just have the leave the card there and hope to never have to take them off.... lol.

Now another thing, how i control the fans RPM.

With fanspeed i can only controll the CPU fan.

Chan_fan and OP_fan wont work.

I tried FAN Xpert, but it isnt any good.

Any1 got any sugestions, besides a fan controller, i'ma make one if i cant software control the fans.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BentZero*


Tried that and I get a screen that says "Select the usb drive", but nothing for me to select. I've got two drives plugged in. One 2g one 64mb. Thought it might be a format problem so I formatted the 64mb to NTFS and left the 2g FAT. Under USB configuration it says that it sees two drives.


format the drive 32 fat
put the drive in start the computer
go into the BIOS hit F12
save to the thumb drive
thats all i have to do


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick*


I'm scared to break my board somehow, coz i tried pushing that flap down but it wont budge, and i'm afraid to use too much force and my hand slip and hit/break something else....

I'll just have the leave the card there and hope to never have to take them off.... lol.

Now another thing, how i control the fans RPM.

With fanspeed i can only controll the CPU fan.

Chan_fan and OP_fan wont work.

I tried FAN Xpert, but it isnt any good.

Any1 got any sugestions, besides a fan controller, i'ma make one if i cant software control the fans.


try one of the flaps with no card in it to get the feel
the flap can be pushed in and pulled out

for the flap with the card is the flap pushed in or pulled out
i like to use wooden chop sticks

in the manual Ch 3 there are instruction to set all 8 of the fans connectors


----------



## Erick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


*try one of the flaps with no card in it to get the feel*


 can't... got 3 card installed xD stupid me......

i still have to take a good read on the manual, just got the board today and rushed to make it run..... did not pay attention on how to take out the video card..... i had to put the power led, power, reset, hd led, all those tiny conectores with 3 video cards in the board.... what a PITA!

but thanks anyways, i'll read the manual now... and someday try to get the video card out xD.

The OPT_fan, they regulate the duty cicle% based on what temp?? the CPU temp, or the option thermal sensor you can put on it?

And whats the best Voltage frequency to use?

Any1 got those ideas?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick*


can't... got 3 card installed xD stupid me......

i still have to take a good read on the manual, just got the board today and rushed to make it run..... did not pay attention on how to take out the video card..... i had to put the power led, power, reset, hd led, all those tiny conectores with 3 video cards in the board.... what a PITA!

but thanks anyways, i'll read the manual now... and someday try to get the video card out xD.


i have taken cards out of my slots with no problem so check for something getting in the way


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1918455


----------



## sprower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


i have taken cards out of my slots with no problem so check for something getting in the way


I got in a fight with one of my gpu's a week or so back trying to get it out of the desk for 20 minutes before I realized there was a cord plugged into it...







Don't forget to unscrew it from the case either.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Well folks, I've made a form to make your submission to this club (will be reviewed and approved or denied still). You'll still be required to post your validation link here, but this is an effort to help me maintain the member roster. As searching through pages of this thread looking for validations is difficult and I have been known to miss a few. So really this will help you too.

When you make your submission please note there is a field at the bottom for you to link the specific post in this thread where you have your CPU-Z validation. You can access this by clicking the post # in the top right corner of your post.

This information will be posted in the first post of this thread as well for reference.

ASUS Crosshair V Formula Club Submission Form

Thanks


----------



## Thebreezybb

Just finished my submission


----------



## Erick

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1919190

Here's mine


----------



## BentZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14302498*
> format the drive 32 fat
> put the drive in start the computer
> go into the BIOS hit F12
> save to the thumb drive
> thats all i have to do


Fat32 isn't an option in Windows 7 UI. Formatted to Fat32 in command prompt instead. Still same result though. None of my drives are listed when I hit F12. What size thumb drive do you have? Anyway, guess I'll resort to digital camera pics for now.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BentZero;14307238*
> Fat32 isn't an option in Windows 7 UI. Formatted to Fat32 in command prompt instead. Still same result though. None of my drives are listed when I hit F12. What size thumb drive do you have? Anyway, guess I'll resort to digital camera pics for now.


I used an old PNY 1gb
A fat format should work too

Hit F12 > Enter > Enter ---- wait for it to respond

the pic should be on the thumb drive


----------



## ussoldier_1984

So think I have my o.c stable now have had no issues and prime blend for a few hours with no hiccups. multi of 20 cpu voltage 1.415 nb of 3000 with a voltage of 1.3 somthing cant remember haha. ram at 6 6 6 18 at 1333 with a voltage of 1.50 I think









By ussoldier_1984 at 2011-07-22








By ussoldier_1984 at 2011-07-22


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb;14304285*
> Just finished my submission


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick;14305626*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1919190
> 
> Here's mine


Both of you were already added to the member roster with your previous submissions. You don't need to resubmit if you are already a member of the club.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;14307480*
> So think I have my o.c stable now have had no issues and prime blend for a few hours with no hiccups. multi of 20 cpu voltage 1.415 nb of 3000 with a voltage of 1.3 somthing cant remember haha. ram at 6 6 6 18 at 1333 with a voltage of 1.50 I think .


Looks very good for the first stage


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14307647*
> Both of you were already added to the member roster with your previous submissions. You don't need to resubmit if you are already a member of the club.


Sorry, my bad.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14307694*
> Looks very good for the first stage


So whats the second stage haha


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14307647*
> Both of you were already added to the member roster with your previous submissions. You don't need to resubmit if you are already a member of the club.


Didn't know that







:headscrat


----------



## 218689

I would like to join the club









here is my CPU-Z validation, and I've sendt you a submission form









thx.


----------



## BentZero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*


So think I have my o.c stable now have had no issues and prime blend for a few hours with no hiccups. multi of 20 cpu voltage 1.415 nb of 3000 with a voltage of 1.3 somthing cant remember haha. ram at 6 6 6 18 at 1333 with a voltage of 1.50 I think


What do your temps look like under load? Just curious.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1919705


----------



## coldrazor

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1921326

my sub


----------



## Tweeky

Bulldozer is coming

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...-official.html


----------



## soth7676

would a pick of my mobo without a validation do to join the club...I wont sully this mobo by putting something other than BD in it!!!....









(it is worth a try at least







.... still have a couple more items with a BD and couple of 7950s to complete THIS build)


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Bulldozer is coming

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...-official.html


4GHZ Stock / 4.5GHZ turbo!? I'm totally clocking that to 5GHZ and beyond


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coldrazor*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1921326


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soth7676*


would a pick of my mobo without a validation do to join the club...I wont sully this mobo by putting something other than BD in it!!!....









(it is worth a try at least







.... still have a couple more items with a BD and couple of 7950s to complete THIS build)


Yes, that's fine. We have a few people that are choosing to wait for BD. You need to submit a photo of your mobo with a paper that clearly shows your OCN username. I'll add you after that.


----------



## CesarNYC

For those that are interested, I bumped into this post that says a full water block for our board is two weeks out. I might bite, my mobo doesn't go beyond the low 40's with fans at a silent rpm though, definetly not a priority. On the other hand the temps showing on HW monitor are not really spelled out. CPU Core Temp and Socket temp is labeled clear enough, but are the other TMP0s the NB and SB/Mobo temps? Asus Suite does not show these temps, neither does the Bios Screen, but HW monitor is displaying something or other......


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BentZero;14310434*
> What do your temps look like under load? Just curious.


Under load my cpu gets about 53-55c I saw it spike once on prime to 56c but went back down to the 53-55c range. Im using a zaleman cnps10x extreme for my cpu it does ok but I need a better cooler Tempted to think about water cooling, Im pretty sure It will be easy with my case, have the haf 932


----------



## Marcus131289

Hi guys I'm new, sorry for my bad english.....I have to assemble an computer, but I saw that Crosshair Formula V supports 32nm Chipset.....I want mount AMD Phenom II x6 1100T....Being 45nm is compatible?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcus131289;14327332*
> Hi guys I'm new, sorry for my bad english.....I have to assemble an computer, but I saw that Crosshair Formula V supports 32nm Chipset.....I want mount AMD Phenom II x6 1100T....Being 45nm is compatible?


yes, a 1100T is compatible with a Crosshair V.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> I need a better cooler Tempted to think about water cooling


Before you go to all the trouble of watercooling, and possibly electrocute yourself in the process







, check out the Noctua NH-D14. Some of the guys on OCN know that I'm a little nutty in the sense that I read just about every review (only the negative ones) before I buy anything.

The Noctua, and no, I do not own stock in the company, performs better than many water cooling units, even the more extravagant ones. (I have a Corsair H50 lying in the back room for that reason.) Perhaps the biggest "selling point" of the Noctua (recommended to me on another OCN thread) is its ease of installation. I cannot emphasize just how stupidly easy it is to install (so easy, not even I had any problems!)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018&Tpk=noctua%20NH-D14

(Under the table suggestion: Shop around, but always buy at Amazon - no tax and free shipping; and always faster than their anticipated delivery times.)

Aside from the reviews, I can from personal use highly recommend the Noctua. So much so that I bought another - and I have major tonnage of similar units also lying in the back room - cause there were too damned many headaches with them and they did nothing of what they promised.









Only one caveat: It's almost as large as a minivan, so you had better have a case to accommodate it. I buy only the Cooler Master HAF 932 (2 of them so far). If you ever, God forbid, become homeless, rest easy. You can sleep in the HAF 932.


----------



## GerardReintke

this are my settings tweeky.



http://imgur.com/jVewA


----------



## raisethe3

Yes, its backward compatible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcus131289;14327332*
> Hi guys I'm new, sorry for my bad english.....I have to assemble an computer, but I saw that Crosshair Formula V supports 32nm Chipset.....I want mount AMD Phenom II x6 1100T....Being 45nm is compatible?


----------



## 8-Bit

So I just bought my Crosshair V today... Will have it by Tuesday. . . I really hope it lives up to its reputation. . . Will post CPUz validation when I get the board for club joinings. . .

I can not wait til I get a Zambezi.

Edit....

What are those 3 buttons on my Motherboard all about? The Red Start/Black OC/Reset buttons...
Are they really just as self explanatory as they seem? Start is a alternate power switch, OC is of course auto clocking, Reset is for clearing CMOS?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GerardReintke*


this are my settings tweeky.


not to bad at all


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8-Bit*


So I just bought my Crosshair V today... Will have it by Tuesday. . . I really hope it lives up to its reputation. . . Will post CPUz validation when I get the board for club joinings. . .

I can not wait til I get a Zambezi.

Edit....

What are those 3 buttons on my Motherboard all about? The Red Start/Black OC/Reset buttons...
Are they really just as self explanatory as they seem? Start is a alternate power switch, OC is of course auto clocking, Reset is for clearing CMOS?


that a about it


----------



## WiN

My wife bought C5F on July 23,2011 she doesn't check MoBo.. at my home I unbox C5F
What happen ? the chip has been damage


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiN;14336273*
> My wife bought C5F on July 23,2011 she doesn't check MoBo.. at my home I unbox C5F
> What happen ? the chip has been damage


Whoa dude! This sucks!


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14327567*
> Before you go to all the trouble of watercooling, and possibly electrocute yourself in the process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , check out the Noctua NH-D14. Some of the guys on OCN know that I'm a little nutty in the sense that I read just about every review (only the negative ones) before I buy anything.
> 
> The Noctua, and no, I do not own stock in the company, performs better than many water cooling units, even the more extravagant ones. (I have a Corsair H50 lying in the back room for that reason.) Perhaps the biggest "selling point" of the Noctua (recommended to me on another OCN thread) is its ease of installation. I cannot emphasize just how stupidly easy it is to install (so easy, not even I had any problems!)
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018&Tpk=noctua%20NH-D14
> 
> (Under the table suggestion: Shop around, but always buy at Amazon - no tax and free shipping; and always faster than their anticipated delivery times.)
> 
> Aside from the reviews, I can from personal use highly recommend the Noctua. So much so that I bought another - and I have major tonnage of similar units also lying in the back room - cause there were too damned many headaches with them and they did nothing of what they promised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one caveat: It's almost as large as a minivan, so you had better have a case to accommodate it. I buy only the Cooler Master HAF 932 (2 of them so far). If you ever, God forbid, become homeless, rest easy. You can sleep in the HAF 932.


BUAHAHAHA I already have the Haf 932 and am living in it now hehehe


----------



## 8-Bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;14338090*
> BUAHAHAHA I already have the Haf 932 and am living in it now hehehe


I am renting out my Haf X, I even tossed in a overclocked AM2+ Mobo and CPU for winter heating. . Happiest Midget in all of New Hampshire Eric is . .


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*


BUAHAHAHA I already have the Haf 932 and am living in it now hehehe


You want to see a roomy case, check out the Xigmatech Elysium. It'll make you think your case was just an outhouse. LOL


----------



## incurablegeek

Forever the neurotic one and not wishing to screw up my new C5F board, I would appreciate knowing it the EATX12 is:

1) Both in the far left #1
-or-
2) One in the far left #1 and one in the far right #1

Note: My reason/excuse for being confused is that on my board, the far left #1 has a cap over 4 of the 8 females, leading me to believe that I should split the EATX12 cable from the PSU and place one in the left and one in the right. It will reach but ...?


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14343105*
> Forever the neurotic one and not wishing to screw up my new C5F board, I would appreciate knowing it the EATX12 is:
> 
> 1) Both in the far left #1
> -or-
> 2) One in the far left #1 and one in the far right #1
> 
> Note: My reason/excuse for being confused is that on my board, the far left #1 has a cap over 4 of the 8 females, leading me to believe that I should split the EATX12 cable from the PSU and place one in the left and one in the right. It will reach but ...?


Hey D%^&*$,

The board will run with the standard 8 pin EATX pluged in. Use all 8 pins.

If you intend to increase voltage and overclock, I would also use the 4 pin EATX connector to the right.

If you intend to run two are more vidio cards, then I would also use the MOLOX 4 pin to the lower left just above the first PCIE slot.

This provides extra power to the vidio cards.


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;14343560*
> Hey D%^&*$,
> 
> The board will run with the standard 8 pin EATX pluged in. Use all 8 pins.
> 
> If you intend to increase voltage and overclock, I would also use the 4 pin EATX connector to the right.
> 
> If you intend to run two are more vidio cards, then I would also use the MOLOX 4 pin to the lower left just above the first PCIE slot.
> 
> This provides extra power to the vidio cards.


What he said ^

You can use EITHER the 8-pin, or the 4-pin power plug, or both.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Hey D%^&*$,


Geez, HeadMixer, you sure know how to turn a guy's "actual name" into an obscenity.









Anyway, as further proof of my neurosis/obsession with detail/desire for perfection, I have the following need for clarification.

I have a total of 4 EATX12 bifurcated/divided shielded cables and in left #1 motherboard female *a cover over 4 of the 8 openings* - and 4 females on the right side. Should I (for overclocking, best results, etc.) take the cover off the 4 ports on the left side +++ use 1/2 of the other bifurcated shielded EATX12 cable for the right side?

Basically, I'm asking that age old question:

Where should I stick it?


----------



## Jobbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14344378*
> Geez, HeadMixer, you sure know how to turn a guy's "actual name" into an obscenity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, as further proof of my neurosis/obsession with detail/desire for perfection, I have the following need for clarification.
> 
> I have a total of 4 EATX12 bifurcated/divided shielded cables and in left #1 motherboard female *a cover over 4 of the 8 openings* - and 4 females on the right side. Should I (for overclocking, best results, etc.) take the cover off the 4 ports on the left side +++ use 1/2 of the other bifurcated shielded EATX12 cable for the right side?
> 
> Basically, I'm asking that age old question:
> 
> Where should I stick it?


You should take out the little cover and stick 2 of your EATX12 4 pins in each slot and then take a third 4 pin to the one on the right for better overclock.

Hope this helps


----------



## Erick

Just stick, your EPS12V (8-pin), on the 8-pin socket and be done with it.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> You can use EITHER the 8-pin, or the 4-pin power plug, or both.


Correct, and I was of course aware of that. What I wanted to be careful of is "Priority", a question that arose for me out of the fact that on the left #1 4 of the 8 female "openings" were covered. What was left open was 4 on the left and 4 on the right, my question being why ASUS suggested such a priority.
Quote:


> You should take out the little cover and stick 2 of your EATX12 4 pins in each slot and then take a third 4 pin to the one on the right for better overclock.
> 
> Hope this helps


Very, very clear Jobie. Thanks.

I guess it's one of those American-thinking kinda things. If 8 pills (left #1) are good, then 4 more pills (right #1) will make you feel even better.









Thanks all!









(Please understand that after my experience with that damned Gigabyte UD5 board - and still no response, again, from GB tech support, I'm now looking both ways before I cross a 1-way street.)


----------



## incurablegeek

1)
Quote:


> Just stick, your EPS12V (8-pin), on the 8-pin socket and be done with it.


2)
Quote:


> You should take out the little cover and stick 2 of your EATX12 4 pins in each slot and then take a third 4 pin to the one on the right for better overclock.


OK guys, I know you are all trying to give the best advice you can, and I surely do appreciate that.

My problem: Long ago, I decided that I would make all decisions based on Logic. I'm not talking about some slap-happy pedestrian definition of _Logic_ here, but hard-core mathematical Logic.

Now here are 3 facts that I must deal with:

1) ASUS chose to cover 1/2 of the Left #1 (only 4 of 8 pins uncapped) - WHY?
2) Uncapped pins - 4 on Left and 4 on Right
3) Option to Uncap the capped 4 of 8 Left #1 pins - WHY?

Since I do not wish to _blow up_ this new motherboard, I will contact ASUS directly with this question with the fullest intent of getting a definitive answer to all three of the above. And I shall quote their response in this forum, so others may benefit.

Without making a huge Leap of Faith (and I do not _believe blindly_ nor do I _surrender my fate in gambling_), I cannot bring the above three into a _Safe Harmony_. In sum, then, all of the advice I have received comes from the heart and is sincere and well-intended. Of that I am certain.

Much of it is, however, mutually exclusive or even contradictory.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14345876*
> 1)
> 
> 2)
> 
> OK guys, I know you are all trying to give the best advice you can, and I surely do appreciate that.
> 
> My problem: Long ago, I decided that I would make all decisions based on Logic. I'm not talking about some slap-happy pedestrian definition of _Logic_ here, but hard-core mathematical Logic.
> 
> Now here are 3 facts that I must deal with:
> 
> 1) ASUS chose to cover 1/2 of the Left #1 (only 4 of 8 pins uncapped) - WHY?
> 2) Uncapped pins - 4 on Left and 4 on Right
> 3) Option to Uncap the capped 4 of 8 Left #1 pins - WHY?
> 
> Since I do not wish to _blow up_ this new motherboard, I will contact ASUS directly with this question with the fullest intent of getting a definitive answer to all three of the above. And I shall quote their response in this forum, so others may benefit.
> 
> Without making a huge Leap of Faith (and I do not _believe blindly_ nor do I _surrender my fate in gambling_), I cannot bring the above three into a _Safe Harmony_. In sum, then, all of the advice I have received comes from the heart and is sincere and well-intended. Of that I am certain.
> 
> Much of it is, however, mutually exclusive or even contradictory.


Hey ICG,

Me again.

Say I had 4 18 gage wires that I an tring to carry 10 amp on.

So, I uncap the other 4 pin in the socket and plug-in another 4 18 gage wires.

Now, Each set of wires carries 5 amps, or I can get 20 amps total.

I did say to use all 8 pins for a reason.

Put one 4 pin in the connector to the right, now we have 12 18 gage wires that can carry 30 amps.

MORE POWER. ah ha ha ha, AH HA HA HA.

All the amperage rates I implied in the above explanation are hypothetical and were just use to make the point.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14345876*
> 1)
> 
> 2)
> 
> OK guys, I know you are all trying to give the best advice you can, and I surely do appreciate that.
> 
> My problem: Long ago, I decided that I would make all decisions based on Logic. I'm not talking about some slap-happy pedestrian definition of _Logic_ here, but hard-core mathematical Logic.
> 
> Now here are 3 facts that I must deal with:
> 
> 1) ASUS chose to cover 1/2 of the Left #1 (only 4 of 8 pins uncapped) - WHY?
> 2) Uncapped pins - 4 on Left and 4 on Right
> 3) Option to Uncap the capped 4 of 8 Left #1 pins - WHY?
> 
> Since I do not wish to _blow up_ this new motherboard, I will contact ASUS directly with this question with the fullest intent of getting a definitive answer to all three of the above. And I shall quote their response in this forum, so others may benefit.
> 
> Without making a huge Leap of Faith (and I do not _believe blindly_ nor do I _surrender my fate in gambling_), I cannot bring the above three into a _Safe Harmony_. In sum, then, all of the advice I have received comes from the heart and is sincere and well-intended. Of that I am certain.
> 
> Much of it is, however, mutually exclusive or even contradictory.


Use the 24 pin connector and the 8 pin connector otherwise the system will not boot properly

See page 2-25

It should be connected the same as your CH4F


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;14346313*
> Hey ICG,
> 
> Me again.
> 
> Say I had 4 18 gage wires that I an tring to carry 10 amp on.
> 
> So, I uncap the other 4 pin in the socket and plug-in another 4 18 gage wires.
> 
> Now, Each set of wires carries 5 amps, or I can get 20 amps total.
> 
> I did say to use all 8 pins for a reason.
> 
> Put one 4 pin in the connector to the right, now we have 12 18 gage wires that can carry 30 amps.
> 
> MORE POWER. ah ha ha ha, AH HA HA HA.
> 
> All the amperage rates I implied in the above explanation are hypothetical and were just use to make the point.



















You crack me up.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;14346313*
> Hey ICG,
> 
> Me again.
> 
> Say I had 4 18 gage wires that I an tring to carry 10 amp on.
> 
> So, I uncap the other 4 pin in the socket and plug-in another 4 18 gage wires.
> 
> Now, Each set of wires carries 5 amps, or I can get 20 amps total.
> 
> I did say to use all 8 pins for a reason.
> 
> Put one 4 pin in the connector to the right, now we have 12 18 gage wires that can carry 30 amps.
> 
> MORE POWER. ah ha ha ha, AH HA HA HA.
> 
> All the amperage rates I implied in the above explanation are hypothetical and were just use to make the point.


Hey HM
If I hook up 4 hard drives in raid 0 will it run 4 times faster ?


----------



## headmixer

Did not mean to disturb you over there in "Wide Awake Wylie"


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14346527*
> Hey HM
> If I hook up 4 hard drives in raid 0 will it run 4 times faster ?


Tweeky?

You know it doesn't work that way.


----------



## incurablegeek

Tweeky and Headmixer,

I know you two fellows to be actual and authentic human beings, who don't dish out scrambled-brain advice just to Up your Rep Score! My oblique way of saying that I trust you and will plug in all my EATX12Volt (all 12) as you have recommended.

Also shot off an email to ASUS Tech Support:
Quote:


> My question is quite simple. Please refer to 2.2.1 of your manual.
> 
> You will note that the Left #1 (back of the case) EATX12V has 4 of the 8 openings capped.On the right side (front of the case) there are 4 more uncapped EATX12V "openings".
> 
> Now on my group (overclock.net) I am getting mixed opinions.
> 
> 1) One opinion is to connect my PSU (1,000 watt Cooler Master Silent Pro) to ONLY the 8 Uncapped slots on the C5F motherboard.
> 
> 2) The other opinion is to take out the cap and Attach All 12 EATX12V from the PSU
> 
> What is the best procedure - and why?
> 
> Btw, this is a question - and definitely Not a Complaint. ASUS motherboards are second to none in quality of build and features. And I have bought lots of ASUS motherboards!


I think the most compelling reason for me to plug in a the available connectors is
Quote:


> MORE POWER. ah ha ha ha, AH HA HA HA.


I have always been such a huge fan of Tim Allen - from whom I learned so much.









Btw, although I consider *Rep+* to be just so much unmitigated horse$hit I have decided to make an exception and *Up Yours!* (sure hope you don't mind)

Without sounding maudlin, you fellows have always been good to me and given much well-grounded advice to so many on OCN. Thanks Much.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14346613*
> Tweeky and Headmixer,
> 
> I know you two fellows to be actual and authentic human beings, who don't dish out scrambled-brain advice just to Up your Rep Score! My oblique way of saying that I trust you and will plug in all my EATX12Volt (all 12) as you have recommended.
> 
> Also shot off an email to ASUS Tech Support:
> 
> I think the most compelling reason for me to plug in a the available connectors is
> I have always been such a huge fan of Tim Allen - from whom I learned so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, although I consider *Rep+* to be just so much unmitigated horse$hit I have decided to make an exception and *Up Yours!* (sure hope you don't mind)
> 
> Without sounding maudlin, you fellows have always been good to me and given much well-grounded advice to so many on OCN. Thanks Much.


Yes Sir, The "Tool Man" Rules.

You are more than welcome.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14346613*
> Tweeky and Headmixer,
> 
> I know you two fellows to be actual and authentic human beings,


Do you want to bet !!!

Please see post #1209 for complete info. on connecting power to a C5F.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14346527*
> Hey HM
> If I hook up 4 hard drives in raid 0 will it run 4 times faster ?


It is more like a reverse bell curve.

The more you add, the less increase you get from each drive.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;14346862*
> It is more like a reverse bell curve.
> 
> The more you add, the less increase you get from each drive.


yes i can see it now - thanks


----------



## Poisoner

Hey guys, what ram of the QVL list has a PCB that matches the motherboard?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;14346549*
> Did not mean to disturb you over there in "Wide Awake Wylie"


That nickname was formed in the late 40's for the late night get-togethers of citizens in which most regular businesses stayed open until midnight on some nights







I'm up to 3am most days lol


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner;14348486*
> Hey guys, what ram of the QVL list has a PCB that matches the motherboard?


On the QVL, G.Skill Ripjaws









Some are red and black like these:
F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL










Some are black and red like these:
F3-12800CL7D-8GBRH(XMP)










That is if you mean matches color scheme?

Personally I love these



























Keep in mind a lot of RAM not on the QVL will work just fine, that list is just what ASUS has tested so far.


----------



## Jobbie

I am using this design (see sig) and it fits very well with the scheme and the performance is very good.


----------



## incurablegeek

A bit of sarcasm here, so my apologies.

The RipJaws sure are pretty. Ah ... Ever try to fit them under a proper HSF?

For that reason, I have them stockpiled in my backroom.


----------



## Poisoner

The rip jaws have a green pcb. I'll just have to get the dominators and spend the extra Money


----------



## PyroBob

Woot it's here...shutting down to install it right meow!


----------



## PyroBob

[edit] Did not boot, with DRAM LED blinking...started new thread.


----------



## incurablegeek

Mine booted immediately a moment ago - GollyGeeWhiz beautiful BIOS.
Quote:


> with DRAM LED blinking


I went through a similar problem awhile ago with my CPU LED solid on. Problem was me. The CPU had bent pins as a result of torquing by the HSF. Easily repaired.

I would just guess that your RAM is not inserted completely or properly - easy to do with some RAM nowadays that does not seat so nicely.

You should be able to fix it w/in seconds. Good Luck!


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14358522*
> Mine booted immediately a moment ago - GollyGeeWhiz beautiful BIOS.
> 
> I went through a similar problem awhile ago with my CPU LED solid on. Problem was me. The CPU had bent pins as a result of torquing by the HSF. Easily repaired.
> 
> I would just guess that your RAM is not inserted completely or properly - easy to do with some RAM nowadays that does not seat so nicely.
> 
> You should be able to fix it w/in seconds. Good Luck!


Hey ICG,

Yah, I just said the same thing over in the other thread he started.

The ram is a be tich to get in.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Hey ICG,
> 
> Yah, I just said the same thing over in the other thread he started.


Dammit! So once again YOU WIN!

I don't know how much more of this my ego can take.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14358668*
> Dammit! So once again YOU WIN!
> 
> I don't know how much more of this my ego can take.


Oh stop! Your scaring me.









We were typing the same answer, at the same time, in two different threads.









Let's hook pinky fingers and make a wish.


----------



## Tweeky

here is some good ram at 2000 mhz its fast - i buy from tiger direct its a good place too

Corsair Dominator GT 4GB PC16000 DDR3 Memory Memory Category: Desktop
Memory Type: DDR3
Memory Speed: PC16000
Memory Speed MHz: 2000MHz
Memory Size: 2048MB
Total Memory Size: 4GB
Memory Modules: 2
Memory Channels: Dual
Memory Socket: DIMM
Memory CAS Latency: 8
Memory Timing: 8-9-8-24
Pins: 240
Voltage: 1.65V
ECC: No

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6378914&CatId=4533


----------



## incurablegeek

For about 2-3 days now I'll be off forum for the following reasons:

1) You folks _really do_ need some time to study up - so I don't continue to fatigue myself answering so many sophomoric questions.









2) I'm having a "vitrectomy" - Don't know what it is? Well, you gotta look it up then. ("Oh Ma ... do I have to?"







)

I'm on a roll now with this C5F board. What a huge difference buying quality can make in your life. I just love my C4F board but the setup and installation of the C5F was utterly brain-dead easy. GeeWhiz, when things go right in this Wonderful World of Computers, it's one of the greatest highs in the world.

(Serious for a change







) Thanks all you guys for doing so much for me and for attending to my many problems.







I know that if OCN ever gives an award for the Ultimate PITA, I will win - hands down!

Oh, and my apologies for the
Quote:


> actual and authentic human beings


comment. Some of you southern boys actually took me seriously.









Anyone interested in how it feels to buy crap components - and suffer accordingly, please have a read of my latest correspondence with Gigabyte Tech Support (the Black Hole of Customer Service)

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/730776-official-gigabyte-ga-890fxa-ud5-ud7-373.html#post14356625 (Post #3724)


----------



## Tweeky

the very best with your "vitrectomy" IG
i will be out to for a few hours i need to defrag my hard head


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



i will be out to for a few hours i need to defrag my hard head


I'm seriously gonna miss you guys. With my life being what it is now, OCN is a place I can come and be rejuvenated. All of you are second to none in my book (and, yes, I am being serious!)


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


On the QVL, G.Skill Ripjaws









Some are red and black like these:
F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL










Some are black and red like these:
F3-12800CL7D-8GBRH(XMP)










That is if you mean matches color scheme?

Personally I love these



























Keep in mind a lot of RAM not on the QVL will work just fine, that list is just what ASUS has tested so far.


I totally agree, those all match the board and look cool. That's partly why I ended up getting the ram that I did too.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

geek, best of luck man. Come back soon.


----------



## Jobbie

Best of luck on your procedure.

You will be back in no time!


----------



## 8-Bit

I sometimes dont even get the F1 error ability. It keeps cycling through bull**** claims of errors, well, atleast the products associated to the LED isnt faulted, works fine, But anyways. .

First time I booted it up it said DRAM wasn't working right, removed a stick, got into POST but BSoD'd. Got into BIOS made sure all settings where correct. Started, got a VGA LED. Removed 1 of my 6970s, got into POST but again BSoDs. Now my BOOT LED is on when turning on. So I put my other ram and other 6970 back in and still BOOT LED only lit. I manually update BIOS versions, using this computer I am on now for the file. Back to DRAM LED. . Remove the second stick this time, boots fine, VGA LED again, remove the opposite 6970 this time, BOOT LED . .. . Every piece in my sig rig worked fine before this board, but can not figure this one out. . .

I even tried to do a fresh windows install via booting with my Window 7 Disk. BSoDs before I get into the application they use for uninstall/reinstall of windows.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Can't get my C5F to work. BSoDs and Boot loops


8-BIT, I feel your pain. Really I do, as I have experienced similar frustrations over the years. What I have learned and it works well is: Reduce the number of variables.

1) Make sure your CPU and HSF are installed properly - with no bent pins on the CPU. If the CPU and HSF are not installed properly, that lovely RED CPU LED will surely let you know.

2) Load all your RAM - But make sure it is seated properly. This one stick at a time crap is just plain silly. If your RAM does seem to be the problem, try another brand of RAM.

3) Put some POS video card in w/out multiple video cards, high-end video cards, etc. In short, KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid)

4) Use only 1 traditional HD or 1 SSD - NEVER both at the same time. You definitely don't want to have an SSD and a HD installed while setting up your Programs and OS. (Magic-Man's thread for SSD's: http://www.overclock.net/ssd/700470-...ows-7-ssd.html For SSD info OCN's Magic-Man is the unquestioned authority. Accept no substitutes!









5) If you are installing OS and Programs on an SSD, then install *ONLY* the SSD *without* connecting any hard drives

6) Connect only 1 optical disc drive

7) Make sure your SSD or Single Hard Drive is connected to *SATA #1* on your mobo; Put your SATA optical anywhere the spirit moves you to.

8) Make sure you have a little, tiny speaker (should come with the board) connected so you can read the beeps that tell you where things might be awry.

In short, don't load any more than the minimum you need to POST and Get To The BIOS.

If you feel I am talking down to you and telling you the obvious, that is certainly not my intention. It's just that I have learned all the above the hard way.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8-Bit*


I sometimes dont even get the F1 error ability. It keeps cycling through bull**** claims of errors, well, atleast the products associated to the LED isnt faulted, works fine, But anyways. .

First time I booted it up it said DRAM wasn't working right, removed a stick, got into POST but BSoD'd. Got into BIOS made sure all settings where correct. Started, got a VGA LED. Removed 1 of my 6970s, got into POST but again BSoDs. Now my BOOT LED is on when turning on. So I put my other ram and other 6970 back in and still BOOT LED only lit. I manually update BIOS versions, using this computer I am on now for the file. Back to DRAM LED. . Remove the second stick this time, boots fine, VGA LED again, remove the opposite 6970 this time, BOOT LED . .. . Every piece in my sig rig worked fine before this board, but can not figure this one out. . .

I even tried to do a fresh windows install via booting with my Window 7 Disk. BSoDs before I get into the application they use for uninstall/reinstall of windows.


I would bet it is the memory.

PYROBOB has the same GSkill 1333 as you, and is having a no post/blinking DRAM led. (ram is not on the ASUS list)

If you have/are can get/barrow some differant ram, try that.

Don't give up, this is a great board once you get past this "issue".

EDIT: PYROBOB just posted that differant memory did not help the issue he was having. I would still say try differant memory. At the least, your board is posting, PYROBOB's board would not even do that.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



I would bet it is the memory.


100% For Sure Yes. Playing onesy/twosy with RAM sticks, as I mentioned, is what is often suggested and it is flat out silly.

What's even worse is making changes in the BIOS, when you can be sure, and your computer is screaming out the same thing, that the RAM you are using IS the Problem. - *POINT #1 (RAM ALONE could be the problem)
*
Please *do not increase the number of variables* by f'ing with BIOS Upgrades/Changes/etc. Attend to the issue at hand: RAM.

If you try changing so much, then you will have *so many variables* no one can intelligently assist you.

I only wish I had not installed my Noctua HSF's on both my C4F and my C5F - or I would switch out my GSkills and other RAM to see just how sensitive these two boards are to different makers of RAM. My Corsair X3 RAM plugged right in to both the C4F and C5F and they fired right up without a problem.

Again, *Do Not* (please) *Increase* the Number of *Variables*. Along those lines, and again as I recommended, remove any fancy/dancy video card(s) you have and just put in a bare-bones card good enough to run on your monitor.

Think of this for a second, if you will: Possibly, and I emphasize "possibly" (so no one jump all over me to prove this can't be the case), you have too much in your rig and some of the components just flat out don't like each other. It is therefore possible that your RAM (no matter what RAM you plug in) does not get along with another peripheral, e.g. a fancy/dancy video card(s). - *POINT #2 RAM AND ONE OR MORE OF YOUR PERIPHERALS DON'T GET ALONG.*

The steps I outlined for you in my post should be followed whenever you are setting up a new unit. It's not Brilliant Insight or a Radically New Idea.

It's called Scientific Method or the Experimental Method.

Good Luck.









Both the C4F and the C5F are 8itchin boards. Sure hate to see you have such a problem.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escaftflist;14376211*
> Hi all,i justifiable stumbledupon www.overclock.net,so feel i should asseverate hello here first.


all crosshair 5 overclockers welcome here


----------



## 8-Bit

If anything, these modules do not like the board. As they work fine in my Gigabyte. If this C5F doesn't work, I will try the Sabertooth Model, if that doesnt work, its back to a UD5 or maybe try out that MSI 990FX as it claims to have 4x 16xspeed PCIEs. . . Not that you need it I hear, as 8x PCIE should not bottleneck my 6970s, but just incase I cant get a 6990 for cheap later I will slowly acquire two more 6970s and Q fire


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

OCN User Name: Sp33d Junki3
CPU Type: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1928843


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escaftflist;14389678*
> ^^ oh wow, that's cheaper than I compassion they would be for her!!
> Is there a website fitting for her gowns?
> 
> I unusually pleasure the look. Tangy, savvy, sophisticated, if a minuscule the craze forward(nothing shameful with that), something I would attrition .


Huh?


----------



## Canis-X

Exactly....


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

It's a spam-bot just ignore it. Moderators will take care of it.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1928843


----------



## dewthedew

OCN User Name: Dewthedew
CPU Type: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
CPUZ Validation:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1930869

First post on OCN with my brand new build!


----------



## KockBurn

Well I hate to be a quiter but I've sent my Crosshair V back







. It died on me shortly after posting here about it not posting with EZ Plug connected. Being that one of my 580's was covering the buttons on the bottom and the placement of the NB putting a few extra degrees on my CPU, I decided to go with the Sabertooth 990FX instead. Few less bells and whistles but has everything I need. Miss the Crosshair but havent had 1 oz. of trouble with the Sabertooth.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KockBurn;14407068*
> Well I hate to be a quiter but I've sent my Crosshair V back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It died on me shortly after posting here about it not posting with EZ Plug connected. Being that one of my 580's was covering the buttons on the bottom and the placement of the NB putting a few extra degrees on my CPU, I decided to go with the Sabertooth 990FX instead. Few less bells and whistles but has everything I need. Miss the Crosshair but havent had 1 oz. of trouble with the Sabertooth.


Sorry to hear that, but good luck with the Sabertooth. It's an awesome board as well. Infact a lot of Crosshair owners also own a Sabertooth lol. Btw your sig says "Asus Sabertoot*k* 990FX' LOL


----------



## 8-Bit

I might switch myself if this second C5F doesnt work with my current hardware. I also bought a second HDD just to check if my current Samsung f3 is just being gay. .

I am thinking about getting a WD Black for my OS *(500GB)* Then using RAID 0 on my two F3s 1TB

But this all depends on if the C5F even works, if not its time to go Sabertooth, and pray that works. I do not wish to go back to Gigabytes UDs


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dewthedew*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1930869


----------



## ninox999

what will be the most high end cpu (8 core) for bulldozer? when is the release date?


----------



## dewthedew

is it possible to hit 4ghz on stock cooler?


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



is it possible to hit 4ghz on stock cooler?


100% For Sure! Check out the Noctua NH-D14 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835608018

Please feel free to read all the reviews (I focus on the Negative Reviews). Many will tell you two things:

1) The Noctua is by far the easiest HSF to install (I have installed many and the NH-D14 is just Too Easy!







)

2) This HSF also kicks the butt of many liquid coolers.

Footnote: If by "stock cooler" you mean the POS sent to you by AMD, the answer is an emphatic HELL NO! Please don't even try.

Disclaimer on the Noctua: You had better have a really big case. (I buy only the Cooler Master HAF932's - gotta bunch) The Noctua is well beyond HUGE!

(If you find something someone convinces you is better than the NH-D14, chances are I have it lying in the backroom. Trust me on this one. Any recommendation I give on a component is the result of having been on some awful bad Blind Dates before I eventually found the right girl.)


----------



## dewthedew

anyone have a picture of theNoctua NHd14 on an asus crosshair v board? im trying to figure out how this is going to fit in my case


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



anyone have a picture of theNoctua NHd14 on an asus crosshair v board? im trying to figure out how this is going to fit in my case


Actually, and I'm sitting here looking at 2 as I type, I don't think a pic will help you too much. Why? It's more of a clearance issue:

1) to the side of the case

2) for the RAM under the Noctua (I had to ditch what I like to call cutesy, cliche RAM like the GSkills for the simple reason they are just not practical, i.e. will not fit under Noctua or much any other respectable HSF. Such RAM for me comes under the "what were they thinking" design problem.

All I can say is that with the Cooler Master HAF932 (basically a 2-car garage or wind tunnel), the side humongous fan just barely fits. But what you get is lots and lots and lots of windage - and cooling.

Why am I in such love with this Noctua HSF and the HAF932? It's super cool and well beyond quiet (I listen to piano, sax jazz on a hefty critter computer/audio/speaker system while I work, so I do not want fan noise!)

I know that doesn't help you too much. If you are looking at the Noctua, I would look at case size, especially width and compare it with the Cooler Master HAF 932.

On those two recommendations, I must stand fast. I have purchased a whole boatload of crappola that has now filled up the back room. These two products I shall stick with. Sure hope that helps.

Oh, mounting the Noctua on the C4F or C5F, is brain-dead easy - takes about 5 minutes with clumsy arthritic fingers!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninox999*


what will be the most high end cpu (8 core) for bulldozer? when is the release date?


Model FX-8170 release in 1Q 2012

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulldozer_(processor)


----------



## dewthedew

Untitled by Lack_of_color, on Flickr

^ this is what im currently running.. Ive got the corsair dominator gt ram.. Im fine with ditching the ram cooler just wanted to make sure that the NHD14 would fit with just the corsair ramsticks?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dewthedew*


^ this is what im currently running.. Ive got the corsair dominator gt ram.. Im fine with ditching the ram cooler just wanted to make sure that the NHD14 would fit with just the corsair ramsticks?


*the NHD14 will not fit over the corsair dominator gt*
i like the Zalman 9900max because it fits and it does a good job of cooling
they make a blue one and a red one

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835118074
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835118075


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dewthedew;14413370*
> is it possible to hit 4ghz on stock cooler?


only for a few minutes


----------



## antonr90

Having a weird issue with my crosshair v, Whenever I go to edit anything in bios, click save and reboot the mobo gets stuck on post. I have to end up manually rebooting one more time after which it boots just fine..

Anyone have any idea what the issue could be?, BIOS is updated to the latest version so that can't be the issue.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonr90;14416247*
> Having a weird issue with my crosshair v, Whenever I go to edit anything in bios, click save and reboot the mobo gets stuck on post. I have to end up manually rebooting one more time after which it boots just fine..
> 
> Anyone have any idea what the issue could be?, BIOS is updated to the latest version so that can't be the issue.


try this if you have a thumb drive in a usb 2.0 port remove it be for it boots
what is displayed on the screen?
does windows try to start?
is CKE drive strength set to 2.0x? under DRAM driving configuration if so set to 1.5x do this for each ram stick
what freq. is your memory set to?


----------



## antonr90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14416365*
> try this if you have a thumb drive in a usb 2.0 port remove it be for it boots
> what is displayed on the screen?
> does windows try to start?
> is CKE drive strength set to 2.0x? under DRAM driving configuration if so set to 1.5x do this for each ram stick
> what freq. is your memory set to?


- I'm not using any thumb drives.

- No, it doesn't get that far. It just gets stuck on the post screen (aka the screen where it asks if you want to enter bios) but it literally just freezes there, with no functionality in the keyboard.

- All of them are at 1.5x already.

- 1600

Just noticed that it doesn't only get stuck after saving bios.. just right now when I went to reboot it stuck =/


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonr90;14416522*
> - I'm not using any thumb drives.
> 
> - No, it doesn't get that far. It just gets stuck on the post screen (aka the screen where it asks if you want to enter bios) but it literally just freezes there, with no functionality in the keyboard.
> 
> - All of them are at 1.5x already.
> 
> - 1600
> 
> Just noticed that it doesn't only get stuck after saving bios.. just right now when I went to reboot it stuck =/


take the motherboard battery out for 80 second and then replace it and if necessary reset items in the bios
and if that does not work then
reflash the bios
use one 8-pin or (2) 4-pin power connector in the 8 pin connector on the motherboard
recheck all connections


----------



## antonr90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14416645*
> take the motherboard battery out for 80 second and then replace it and if necessary reset items in the bios
> and if that does not work then
> reflash the bios


Just pulled the battery and put it back, I'll see how it runs, if the problem persists I'll reflash bios. I'll come back later tonight with an update. Thanks


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonr90;14416689*
> Just pulled the battery and put it back, I'll see how it runs, if the problem persists I'll reflash bios. I'll come back later tonight with an update. Thanks


if necessary to reflash bios get a new down load from asus site

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download


----------



## antonr90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14416747*
> if necessary to reflash bios get a new down load from asus site
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download


Yeah that the one I flashed it with originally. I'll use the same one to reflash.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonr90;14416773*
> Yeah that the one I flashed it with originally. I'll use the same one to reflash.


the 1st one might be a bad download ?
you may wish to set the bios to defaults with the F5 key before the flash


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> is it possible to hit 4ghz on stock cooler?


Please guys ask the right question - clearly.

First of all what do you mean by "stock cooler". I made a "leap of faith" that you were talking about the HSF that comes with AMD CPU's for example.

If not, please tell us what you mean.

If you have a question about whether or not the Noctua NH-D14 can cool, legitimately cool over extended runs, it might be better to start your own thread. From what I read and I read probably more than most, the Noctua is your best bet. Pseudo Liquid Cooling units like the Corsair H-50 and its iterations are no match and should be considered toys. (Corsair is, however, one of the very finest companies out there, second to none!)

Other units recommended because they fit over Corsair Dominator and GSkill will probably do OK. But the Noctua is a Beast; it's not cute and it's not pretty - but neither are the NFL linemen who protect Peyton Manning.

Really want to know. Please feel free to post your HSF questions in the proper thread. *This is a motherboard thread.*

(Note: I mistakenly posted a similar question in what I thought was the relevant thread, when I first joined OCN, and got a rap on the knuckles from an Admin for Thread Hijacking. Like you, I sure thought I had done nothing wrong at the time.)


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14417249*
> Please guys ask the right question - clearly.
> 
> First of all what do you mean by "stock cooler". I made a "leap of faith" that you were talking about the HSF that comes with AMD CPU's for example.
> 
> If not, please tell us what you mean.
> 
> If you have a question about whether or not the Noctua NH-D14 can cool, legitimately cool over extended runs, it might be better to start your own thread. From what I read and I read probably more than most, the Noctua is your best bet. Pseudo Liquid Cooling units like the Corsair H-50 and its iterations are no match and should be considered toys. (Corsair is, however, one of the very finest companies out there, second to none!)
> 
> Other units recommended because they fit over Corsair Dominator and GSkill will probably do OK. But the Noctua is a Beast; it's not cute and it's not pretty - but neither are the NFL linemen who protect Peyton Manning.
> 
> Really want to know. Please feel free to post your HSF questions in the proper thread. *This is a motherboard thread.*
> 
> (Note: I mistakenly posted a similar question in what I thought was the relevant thread, when I first joined OCN, and got a rap on the knuckles from an Admin for Thread Hijacking. Like you, I sure thought I had done nothing wrong at the time.)


That's givin um the old 1-2


----------



## dewthedew

Im new here and when i said "can i hit 4ghz on stock cooler" by stock i mean the piece of junk that came with the CPU from AMD. If the answer is no, What cooler will fit over or next to my ram without blocking my corsair dominator gt sticks? Price isnt an issue really.. ive considered a single loop watercooling for the cpu. Realistically i just want 4-4.5ghz stable ?


----------



## dewthedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14415935*
> *the NHD14 will not fit over the corsair dominator gt*
> i like the Zalman 9900max because it fits and it does a good job of cooling
> they make a blue one and a red one
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118074
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118075


Thanks for the response.. is the the best option for cooling that will fit?( without blocking the ram..) thanks again.


----------



## incurablegeek

Absolutely, the Noctua will NOT FIT over RAM with heatsinks (a cliche gimmick in my opinion, but as they say "opinions are like ...").

Question is What Do You Really Want To Cool? Your RAM or the CPU?

Kind of a rhetorical question and one you will need to make yourself. Best of luck!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14415935*
> the NHD14 will not fit over the corsair dominator gt


Yes it will, you just have to remove the heatsink.

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_ram_gen&products_id=34&lng=en

*Corsair Dominator DDR3 modules can be used if the top heatspreader is removed as shown*










I only had to remove one heatsink, the other one fit just fine.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dewthedew;14418718*
> Im new here and when i said "can i hit 4ghz on stock cooler" by stock i mean the piece of junk that came with the CPU from AMD. If the answer is no, What cooler will fit over or next to my ram without blocking my corsair dominator gt sticks? Price isnt an issue really.. ive considered a single loop watercooling for the cpu. Realistically i just want 4-4.5ghz stable ?


Not with the stock cooler, not even close.

I hit 4.5GHZ stable with the Titan Fenir Evo Cooler and Deltas in Push/Pull, (which is less cooling than the Noctua NH-D14 with the same fans) but temps were high with no head room under full load. Not something you want to run 24/7 without better cooling. So I ran it at 4GHZ, much better temps on AIR.

Now every chip is different, so even with a custom water cooling loop there is *NO* guarantee that you will even get to 4GHZ, keep that in mind.

I currently run the RASA 750 RS360 watercooling with 6x GT AP-15s in push pull. At 4.5GHZ my max temps are 38C under full load.

Having said all that, start your own thread in the proper section like others have said


----------



## dewthedew

thanks for the insight! i love my crosshair v thus far!


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Yes it will, you just have to remove the heatsink.


Aw Helsinki Finland guys, I posted that query way back when we were all young, i.e. should I remove my "cutesy" heatsinks from my GSkills and the prevailing and I believe intelligent thought at the time was, "Only if you want to destroy them!"

If you want to OC your CPU to 4.0 GHz. (very easy these days *ALTHOUGH* it would sure be nice to know *WHAT CPU* you're talking about), then why in the world are you interested in RAM with heatsinks that are about "as useless at teets on a bull"? Yes, I know. They are cute.









Advice:

Do your homework (Some folks like to inflate themselves and call it "research") on HSF and make a decision. I did mine and I made my decision, backed up with multiple purchases of the Corsair X3 RAM and the Noctua HSF.

Where did I learn about the Noctua NH-D14? Well, I hung out on the appropriate OCN thread and asked a whole bunch of PITA questions. And everyone on that thread recommended the same thing ...

Read everything I could find on other OC forums and then all the reviews on Tiger Direct, NewEgg and Amazon.com. Paid particular attention to the problems folks were having *installing* their HSF.

Bought a whole bunch of other "oh so cute" HSF's as well (Experience is an expensive teacher). They all lie in the back room, which I now call the _GraveYard_.

Suggestion: Clarity of thought and Explicit Statement of Needs and Goals seems to be lacking these days on OCN. It never used to be that way.


----------



## incurablegeek

Some really, really useful information ALUCARDVPR.

Sure did learn something there. Thanks!


----------



## antonr90

I thought I would come back and update my issue since someone else might run into the same problem..

Reflashing the BIOS to 0506 seemed to do the trick. Haven't gotten stuck on post yet. I guess something went corrupt with the first flash I did..


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antonr90*


I thought I would come back and update my issue since someone else might run into the same problem..

Reflashing the BIOS to 0506 seemed to do the trick. Haven't gotten stuck on post yet. I guess something went corrupt with the first flash I did..


thanks for the update


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dewthedew*


thanks for the insight! ...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Some really, really useful information ALUCARDVPR.

Sure did learn something there. Thanks!


You're welcome.


----------



## incurablegeek

ALUCARDVPR.

Just a quick question that arose as I was working along here on my computer (must be really bored I guess).

None of my business actually, but are you that drop-dead cute or is that just a "shopped" avatar.

Sorry if you're not _actually_. No offense intended accordingly.


----------



## dewthedew

Also, has anyone used the optional sensor that asus sells? where have you placed them?


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14425462*
> ALUCARDVPR.
> 
> Just a quick question that arose as I was working along here on my computer (must be really bored I guess).
> 
> None of my business actually, but are you that drop-dead cute or is that just a "shopped" avatar.
> 
> Sorry if you're not _actually_. No offense intended accordingly.


Thats the girl (avatar) from the *SUCKER PUNCH* movie


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dewthedew;14426253*
> Also, has anyone used the optional sensor that asus sells? where have you placed them?


I use 1 at my air intake to keep track of the ambient temperature

http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2017


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14427631*
> I use 1 at my air intake to keep track of the ambient temperature


Where you get the option thermal sensor?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick;14427669*
> Where you get the option thermal sensor?


http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2017


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14427869*
> http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2017


Thanks


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Thats the girl (avatar) from the SUCKER PUNCH movie


Oh my, I was taken seriously?!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


oh my, i was taken seriously?!










lmao!


----------



## raisethe3

Sucker Punch was an odd movie, but I did like the soundtrack and the action scenes.


----------



## Isbre

Hey all

New beta bios is out!

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?271751-ASUS-Official-AMD-9xx-Chipset-Series-Motherboard-Support&p=4918700&viewfull=1#post4918700

I can confirm great improvment on IMC performance with this one.

Before this bios, the performance would drop considerably if i would i.e play BC2 for a short while with the IMC @ 3GHz.( I'v tested this a lot with AIDA64 and maxxmem) Now i can come back and do benches after some gaming and the performance is still what one would expect. I'm using the new bios with S3.

Great job ASUS!


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Isbre*


Hey all

New beta bios is out!

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...=1#post4918700

I can confirm great improvment on IMC performance with this one.

Before this bios, the performance would drop considerably if i would i.e play BC2 for a short while with the IMC @ 3GHz.( I'v tested this a lot with AIDA64 and maxxmem) Now i can come back and do benches after some gaming and the performance is still what one would expect. I'm using the new bios with S3.

Great job ASUS!


Any screen shots showing differences or at least the new Bios results?

Can you confirm this Tweeky? Im not going to try it till at least you confirm this. I have it downloaded. All I have is this X3 to use it with though as i sold off my X6 already.


----------



## Isbre

The new bios does not increase the benchmark scores at a given settings, but performance is now maintained and does not get "crippled" after a session of gaming.

This effect does not happen if i stress with Prime95 or Linx etc. for some reason.

Other then the drop in performance the system is rock stable and no crash/freeze etc.

I reverted back to 0506 to show you:

The first is when i just booted up the system. The second is about a small hour of BC2 32 multi player conquest Heavy Metal.


----------



## Isbre

Now that i am once again back on the new 0051, the reduced performance is back. Strange, i tested two times before i reverted back to 0506 with one hour intense BC2 gaming sessions which always triggers this problem.

Hmm maybe i have been mistaken and the fix is not to this problem, but to making higher IMC clocks possible, and my problem is something else, like throttling?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc;14445527*
> Any screen shots showing differences or at least the new Bios results?
> 
> Can you confirm this Tweeky? Im not going to try it till at least you confirm this. I have it downloaded. All I have is this X3 to use it with though as i sold off my X6 already.


it is a asus *beta* bios but i think i will wait a little

Xtreme Systems - Offical ASUS AMD 9xx Chipset Support
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?271751-ASUS-Official-AMD-9xx-Chipset-Series-Motherboard-Support

Stay with 0506. The benchmarking BIOSes are not really for 24/7 overclocking.
-Raja


----------



## ussoldier_1984

just created a raid 0 with two velociraptors. hope I have better hd performance over just one velociraptor. I think I chose the right raid driver when installing windows off the mb disc. it was listed under raid, amd, windows 7, 64 bit does that sound right?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*


just created a raid 0 with two velociraptors. hope I have better hd performance over just one velociraptor. I think I chose the right raid driver when installing windows off the mb disc. it was listed under raid, amd, windows 7, 64 bit does that sound right?


Performance of Raid 0 is in load times for specific programs. You won't see any improvement in games or general applications.


----------



## Blackmetal1

Still working on MORE POWER!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackmetal1;14457409*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1937244












Approved. Welcome to the club and OCN!


----------



## Russ369

Hey guys im using a 1090t and am looking at possibly getting a Crosshair V... I've read that some people are having issues, just wondering what the recommendation is... Its either between keeping my 1090t and going for the Crosshair V or going i2500k/Asus Gene-Z... Thanks

edit: Alucard how the hell did u manage 4.5ghz?! I can't crack ANYTHING past 4ghz... jeez


----------



## richie_2010

hi guys, i aint been on for a while, anyway ive seen used crosshair v for sale as faulty would asus cover warranty as it goes by serial. ive been told their either not posting, damaged pins (but aint any) overheating ect


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russ369*


Hey guys im using a 1090t and am looking at possibly getting a Crosshair V... I've read that some people are having issues, just wondering what the recommendation is... Its either between keeping my 1090t and going for the Crosshair V or going i2500k/Asus Gene-Z... Thanks

edit: Alucard how the hell did u manage 4.5ghz?! I can't crack ANYTHING past 4ghz... jeez


i have a CH5F up and running


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richie_2010*


hi guys, i aint been on for a while, anyway ive seen used crosshair v for sale as faulty would asus cover warranty as it goes by serial. ive been told their either not posting, damaged pins (but aint any) overheating ect


It *might* be like buying a lottery ticket ?

If all they had to do is send it in they would so they could sell it as a working board and get more money ?


----------



## cjc75

If I want to run dual Crossfire 6950's on this Board...

Do I .. HAVE, to mount one of the cards in the very top slot? Or can this board run both 6950's at x16 in ANY slots?

I am very interested, in maybe getting this board, but I am also very reluctant to part with my X-fi Fatal1ty Pro Series PCIe card which needs an x1 slot.... OR, can I run THAT card, out of any of the PCIe slots on this board?

For that matter, I may also be adding a PCIe x1 TV Tuner Card, and could IT, run in any of the PCIe slots on this?


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



ive seen used crosshair v for sale


As P.T. Barnum would say, "...


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;14465509*
> If I want to run dual Crossfire 6950's on this Board...
> 
> Do I .. HAVE, to mount one of the cards in the very top slot? Or can this board run both 6950's at x16 in ANY slots?
> 
> I am very interested, in maybe getting this board, but I am also very reluctant to part with my X-fi Fatal1ty Pro Series PCIe card which needs an x1 slot.... OR, can I run THAT card, out of any of the PCIe slots on this board?
> 
> For that matter, I may also be adding a PCIe x1 TV Tuner Card, and could IT, run in any of the PCIe slots on this?


I run two 6950 in crossfire, I put them in slot 1 and 3 as per manual page 2-2 and 2-12,13 this gives me x16 for video and it covers the x1 slot

You will have to check with the manufacture on the X-fi Fatal1ty Pro Series PCIe card working in a long slot

PCIE slot 2 and the PCI slot will be open
PCIE slot 4 will be covered

The CrossHair V Formula has SupremeFX X-Fi 2 HD audio built in


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;14465509*
> I am very interested, in maybe getting this board, but I am also very reluctant to part with my X-fi Fatal1ty Pro Series PCIe card which needs an x1 slot.... OR, can I run THAT card, out of any of the PCIe slots on this board?
> 
> For that matter, I may also be adding a PCIe x1 TV Tuner Card, and could IT, run in any of the PCIe slots on this?


I believe an x1 card can run in any x1, x4, x8, or x16 slot.

My Titanium HD works fine in in a PCI e x16, x8 slot on my CHIVF.


----------



## Russ369

Tweeky did you encounter any problems with the board? Im looking at possibly getting one and we have similar enough setups... Im really straying away from intel unfortunately cuz people with the Vertex 3 SSD's are having more problems than those with AMD... so...


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;14466769*
> Tweeky did you encounter any problems with the board? Im looking at possibly getting one and we have similar enough setups... Im really straying away from intel unfortunately cuz people with the Vertex 3 SSD's are having more problems than those with AMD... so...


The new bios seemed troublesome at first but with a little tweaken it is running great


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14466242*
> I run two 6950 in crossfire, I put them in slot 1 and 3 as per manual page 2-2 and 2-12,13 this gives me x16 for video and it covers the x1 slot
> 
> You will have to check with the manufacture on the X-fi Fatal1ty Pro Series PCIe card working in a long slot
> 
> PCIE slot 2 and the PCI slot will be open
> PCIE slot 4 will be covered
> 
> The CrossHair V Formula has SupremeFX X-Fi 2 HD audio built in


No offense Tweeky, but On-Board audio sucks!







None of it can compare to the quality of an actual Card... and I've tested this on numerous occasions.

Now granted, it _also_ has a lot to do with the quality of the speakers being used, but I still stand by my claim that no On-Board will ever compare with an actual card, especially when it comes to X-fi!









Now, the Manual may say, that you have to use 1 and 3.... but I figured someone had to have at least tried, running two cards, in slots 2 and 3 for example? I am very curious as to what would happen; and whether if they worked, if they would both still be running at x16...

See, on my Asus 890GX board, the primary PCIe slot is Slot two, the second to the top... and that makes me wonder what the primary slot is on the CH5?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHawker;14466595*
> I believe an x1 card can run in any x1, x4, x8, or x16 slot.
> 
> My Titanium HD works fine in in a PCI e x16, x8 slot on my CHIVF.


I heard this too.. but until now hadn't seen or heard of anyone doing it with a Crosshair 4 or 5...


----------



## cjc75

Curiouser and Curiouser?

I went to down load the manual to see what it said... and I found another new version of the Crosshair V Formula?

The new Asus Crosshair V Forumla/Thunderbolt?

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_FormulaThunderBolt/

How do you Crossfire on this one, with the add on card using the PCIe x1 Slot?


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14467314*
> The new bios seemed troublesome at first but with a little tweaken it is running great


Troublesome? How so?


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;14467778*
> I heard this too.. but until now hadn't seen or heard of anyone doing it with a Crosshair 4 or 5...


Now you have.







The CHIVF has 3 x16, a full size x4, and two PCI slots. So no x1 only slot to use.

BTW, the sound is awesome!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;14468765*
> Troublesome? How so?


it has more settings
the default settings are different
win 7 did not like the new bios at first it took a few reboots to get going


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75;14467834*
> Curiouser and Curiouser?
> 
> I went to down load the manual to see what it said... and I found another new version of the Crosshair V Formula?
> 
> The new Asus Crosshair V Forumla/Thunderbolt?
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_FormulaThunderBolt/
> 
> How do you Crossfire on this one, with the add on card using the PCIe x1 Slot?


i do not know
i have only seen pictures of it


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;14457734*
> Hey guys im using a 1090t and am looking at possibly getting a Crosshair V... I've read that some people are having issues, just wondering what the recommendation is... Its either between keeping my 1090t and going for the Crosshair V or going i2500k/Asus Gene-Z... Thanks
> 
> edit: Alucard how the hell did u manage 4.5ghz?! I can't crack ANYTHING past 4ghz... jeez


1090T and Crosshair V is a great combo - especially for overclocking. There will always be users with issues and RMAs. Personally I've not had any issues that weren't found to be user error.

Every chip is different, there are some users that can't even hit 4GHZ with this chip. There's also a big difference between stable clocks that you'd run 24/7 and just showing off. I wouldn't go as far to say that I got a golden CPU, but it's definitely one of the good ones.

I managed 4.5GHZ on a custom air setup, but temps were high with no headroom at full load, so I had previously ran it at 4GHZ 24/7. Now that I'm water cooling, I can easily run 4.5GHZ stable all day long with temps never breaking 38C under full load with 1.476 max vCore.

Since my temps never get high, it simply comes down to pairing components for overclocking (and hoping) and finding what my particular CPU wants or needs in BIOS (voltage, ect). I've found that my particular CPU favors higher FSB for stability rather than just relying on the multiplier - despite what my CPU-Z validation says.


----------



## yaywafflez

Hey guys, I have a question. I just got my Crosshair V yesterday, and I have this problem where the UEFI BIOS is really big and buggy. Like, the BIOS screen is bigger than the montior i'm using. Also it says CPU Fan error on the splash screen, so I was wondering if anyone knew anything about this. Other than these errors, it runs amazingly. Reply or PM me. Thanks to everyone in advanced








I'm also interested in joining, and will try to get my cpu-z validation soon and post the join request when it is ready








P.S. I'm using my tv with an HDMI port because my monitors haven't arrived yet. Will that make a difference?


----------



## Jobbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richie_2010*


hi guys, i aint been on for a while, anyway ive seen used crosshair v for sale as faulty would asus cover warranty as it goes by serial. ive been told their either not posting, damaged pins (but aint any) overheating ect


The board worked out of the box no problems and i started running everything in Auto before actually doing the OC.

Go for it you will be happy.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yaywafflez*


Hey guys, I have a question. I just got my Crosshair V yesterday, and I have this problem where the UEFI BIOS is really big and buggy. Like, the BIOS screen is bigger than the montior i'm using. Also it says CPU Fan error on the splash screen, so I was wondering if anyone knew anything about this. Other than these errors, it runs amazingly. Reply or PM me. Thanks to everyone in advanced








I'm also interested in joining, and will try to get my cpu-z validation soon and post the join request when it is ready








P.S. I'm using my tv with an HDMI port because my monitors haven't arrived yet. Will that make a difference?


There are 2 CPU fan headers if you have 1 CPU fan plug it in the CPU_FAN header if you have 2 CPU fans also use CPU_OPT header see page 2-22

If you have 3 wire CPU fan set the BIOS to DC fan if you have 4 wire CPU fan set the BIOS to PWM see page 3-30

As far as the TV check the TV manual for screen setting
I have not heard of this on a computer monitor


----------



## Russ369

I really want to get this board but im kinda hesitant until Bulldozer reviews and benchmarks come out... SB-E is sounding nice too... im torn... I really want to get the CVF just to see if I can push my 1090t a bit more in O/C tho...


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russ369*


I really want to get this board but im kinda hesitant until Bulldozer reviews and benchmarks come out... SB-E is sound nice too... im torn... I really want to get the CVF just to see if I can push my 1090t a bit more in O/C tho...


If BD does not perform it will be i7 for me too I am getting tired of AMD delays


----------



## yaywafflez

My hyper 212+ is in push/pull config, and is set up as you said. I will try it on the monitors today when they come, and will post if it works better. Thanks for the advice


----------



## ahriman

Hello All, First Post

Awaiting shipment of the components in my sig from the Egg! (Can you tell which is temporary?) Psyched to be here and cannot wait to start in with the fun. This will be my first OC experience, though I have owned great boards in the past which I could have cut my teeth on (notably an A7N8X-E). I am about halfway through reading this thread, and have begun to RTF(CHV)M. Can someone provide a couple links to the basics, I want to understand _why_ I am doing what I am doing, rather than just how to do it -- basically the relationships between various settings, voltages etc. I would rather read then start asking intelligent questions rather than pester you all with "what do I do next?!?!"

Look forward to sharing my experience.


----------



## Russ369

I want it







Patience is running thin


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman;14478408*
> Hello All, First Post
> 
> Awaiting shipment of the components in my sig from the Egg! (Can you tell which is temporary?) Psyched to be here and cannot wait to start in with the fun. This will be my first OC experience, though I have owned great boards in the past which I could have cut my teeth on (notably an A7N8X-E). I am about halfway through reading this thread, and have begun to RTF(CHV)M. Can someone provide a couple links to the basics, I want to understand _why_ I am doing what I am doing, rather than just how to do it -- basically the relationships between various settings, voltages etc. I would rather read then start asking intelligent questions rather than pester you all with "what do I do next?!?!"
> 
> Look forward to sharing my experience.


Welcome

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?271751-ASUS-Official-AMD-9xx-Chipset-Series-Motherboard-Support

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking

http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx?board_id=1&model=Crosshair+V+Formula&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;14478476*
> I want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patience is running thin


It's the best *AMD* board available


----------



## iZZ

If I go AMD I will get one. But I'm not really expecting something special from BD, and Intel is really atractive now...


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahriman*


Hello All, First Post

Awaiting shipment of the components in my sig from the Egg! (Can you tell which is temporary?) Psyched to be here and cannot wait to start in with the fun. This will be my first OC experience, though I have owned great boards in the past which I could have cut my teeth on (notably an A7N8X-E). I am about halfway through reading this thread, and have begun to RTF(CHV)M. Can someone provide a couple links to the basics, I want to understand _why_ I am doing what I am doing, rather than just how to do it -- basically the relationships between various settings, voltages etc. I would rather read then start asking intelligent questions rather than pester you all with "what do I do next?!?!"

Look forward to sharing my experience.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Welcome

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...rboard-Support

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...e-Overclocking

http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx...Language=en-us


Also check out these guides:

Phenom II Overclocking Guide

General Overclocking guide


----------



## ahriman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


Also check out these guides:

General Overclocking guide


This one is perfect (little old, but it gets the concepts rattling 'round the noggin'). Thanx


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Your welcome, and it's nice to see someone actually seeking guides and tutorials first as well as searching and reading threads - it's a novel concept I think







Rather than the usual "I want the CPU with the bigger GHzers, can I download an overclock from you. Thx" and "I overclock to 9000, black screen, bad CPU?"


----------



## ahriman

I want to _earn_ those badges. That and/or the ego won't let me ...


----------



## yaywafflez

So, apparently having monitors fixed my bios problem completely. Thanks for the help







I will run cpu-z when I get off work today


----------



## 8-Bit

So I can not for the life of me to get my **** to work with the C5F. Going to move to Saber.

Constantly refuses to recognize drives, even after manually telling it where they are. Even with fresh HDD, even with fresh install of windows. Constantly tells me a swap between BOOT and RAM Q-LEDs. Everything works fine it just doesn't agree with my tech. Really hope the ST wont give me these issues.

I do not want to return to Gigabytes 990FX UD5


----------



## Noizse

Just picked up this board 3 days ago and I'm all set up, just wondering if any one thinks F3-17600CL7D-4GBPIS will work in the CH5.

I have an opportunity to pick it up for dimes and nickles, but I've read numerous reports of RAM instabilities and nothing but recommendations for sticking exclusively to the QVL list.

Wish I could've bought up that F3-17066CL7D-4GBPIS when I had the chance. :[


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14464731*
> It *might* be like buying a lottery ticket ?
> 
> If all they had to do is send it in they would so they could sell it as a working board and get more money ?


i spoke to the seller and they all have original boxes and acc, disks are missing and stickers and cable ties. the warranty stickers are on the boards
i have a old psu 500watt and a 8650 processor to try it out with and see what happens. use the ram from my rig and a hdd i have somewhere.
i will see what fault has and try rma with asus.

the seller had sold them and had them returned as faulty.


----------



## yaywafflez

Alright, I got my cpu-z validation. I would definitely like to get in on this







Sent in my validation form.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noizse;14496891*
> Just picked up this board 3 days ago and I'm all set up, just wondering if any one thinks F3-17600CL7D-4GBPIS will work in the CH5.
> 
> I have an opportunity to pick it up for dimes and nickles, but I've read numerous reports of RAM instabilities and nothing but recommendations for sticking exclusively to the QVL list.
> 
> Wish I could've bought up that F3-17066CL7D-4GBPIS when I had the chance. :[


It will work. I use the G.Skill F3-16000CL6D-4GBPIS,and they will do 2000 7-9-7-24 with Thubans


----------



## Noizse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;14497073*
> It will work. I use the G.Skill F3-16000CL6D-4GBPIS,and they will do 2000 7-9-7-24 with Thubans


Awesome.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## incurablegeek

Background:

1) I have 2 computers that I am currently using, one with a Crosshair IV Formula and now this one with a Crosshair V Formula.

2) On both the IV and the V I have identical Intel X25M 80 Gb. SSD's

3) No problem with the SSD on the IV

4) On the V however, I am told by the Intel SSD Toolbox that basic maintenance cannot be performed because my *SSD is configured in RAID*! (Now those of you who know me know what I think of POS RAID)

5) Although the V BIOS is slightly different, it is not difficult. In both BIOS all the SATA ports are set to AHCI, not IDE and certainly not RAID

6) I checked in the Registry and both Prefetch and Superfetch are disabled.

7) I also did a Firmware Update (Ugh!) of my SSD - No change in my being told I am now a RAID guy!

I would appreciate any suggestions you might have. Right now I've got a revolver loaded with 2 bullets - one for this damned computer and of course one for me!









WTH is wrong that I am being told my single SSD is set up in a RAID configuration?


----------



## Wanescotting

for anyone who wants to know, the gskill 1.25v snipers WILL indeed work with this board. They don't overclock well, and the timings cannot be tightend, but they will run @ 1.25v no problems. verified with 20 hours of memtes and 16 hours of prime 95 blend


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Bit;14493066*
> So I can not for the life of me to get my **** to work with the C5F. Going to move to Saber.
> 
> Constantly refuses to recognize drives, even after manually telling it where they are. Even with fresh HDD, even with fresh install of windows. Constantly tells me a swap between BOOT and RAM Q-LEDs. Everything works fine it just doesn't agree with my tech. Really hope the ST wont give me these issues.
> 
> I do not want to return to Gigabytes 990FX UD5


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14502793*
> Background:
> 
> 1) I have 2 computers that I am currently using, one with a Crosshair IV Formula and now this one with a Crosshair V Formula.
> 
> 2) On both the IV and the V I have identical Intel X25M 80 Gb. SSD's
> 
> 3) No problem with the SSD on the IV
> 
> 4) On the V however, I am told by the Intel SSD Toolbox that basic maintenance cannot be performed because my *SSD is configured in RAID*! (Now those of you who know me know what I think of POS RAID)
> 
> 5) Although the V BIOS is slightly different, it is not difficult. In both BIOS all the SATA ports are set to AHCI, not IDE and certainly not RAID
> 
> 6) I checked in the Registry and both Prefetch and Superfetch are disabled.
> 
> 7) I also did a Firmware Update (Ugh!) of my SSD - No change in my being told I am now a RAID guy!
> 
> I would appreciate any suggestions you might have. Right now I've got a revolver loaded with 2 bullets - one for this damned computer and of course one for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH is wrong that I am being told my single SSD is set up in a RAID configuration?


In the BIOS > Advanced Tab > SATA Configuration
Do all of your SATA Drives show up ? (HD,SSD,optic drives) See picture #2

Under SB SATA Configuration is your BIOS set this way See picture #3

It may be that your SSD has some old raid information on it that the software is reading?
If it does then you will have to completely wipe the drive

Is your CH4F set up IDE or AHCI?
It may be that your intel software is not compatable with AHCI?

Do you have optic drives if so they should be in ports 5 or 6 and set to IDE ?


----------



## incurablegeek

Thanks Tweeky for all the suggestions. I know I can always count on you.

Re the three snapshots, yes of course everything is configured as such, i.e. AHCI for everything. My only unknown here is the replacement for the JMicron (don't have the Crosshair V manual here in front of me now) and my saying "yes" to the SATA controller, but I don't think that's of any relevance since I set up the OS/Programs on the *SSD (only) first and the SSD is on SATA 1*.

Re:
Quote:


> It may be that your SSD has some old raid information on it that the software is reading?
> If it does then you will have to completely wipe the drive


Interesting possibility but this X25M is brand new - So where would RAID software come from?

Important Footnote: I still have the option of shooting this danged computer and saving the last bullet for myself.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14509194*
> Thanks Tweeky for all the suggestions. I know I can always count on you.
> 
> Re the three snapshots, yes of course everything is configured as such, i.e. AHCI for everything. My only unknown here is the replacement for the JMicron (don't have the Crosshair V manual here in front of me now) and my saying "yes" to the SATA controller, but I don't think that's of any relevance since I set up the OS/Programs on the *SSD (only) first and the SSD is on SATA 1*.
> 
> Re:
> 
> Interesting possibility but this X25M is brand new - So where would RAID software come from?
> 
> Important Footnote: I still have the option of shooting this danged computer and saving the last bullet for myself.


I am not familiar with Intel toolbox it may be best to contact people that are
http://www.overclock.net/ssd/700470-tutorials-real-world-windows-7-ssd.html
http://www.overclock.net/ssd/929553-win-7-ssds-setup-secrets.html

To Enable AHCI In Windows

1) Run the Registry Editor (regedit.exe)
2) Navigate to Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci
3) Set the "Start" value to 0 (zero)
4) Navigate to Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Pciide
5) Set the "Start" value to 0 (zero)
6) Shut down
7) Start up again, but before Windows boots go into the BIOS configuration screens and change the disk mode to "AHCI". Save the new BIOS configuration and restart so that Windows boots.
When Windows starts, it will detect the change, load the AHCI disk drivers, and do one more reboot to start up with them

To Enable Raid In Windows

1) Run the Registry Editor (regedit.exe)
2) Navigate To Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\iaStorV
3) Set the "Start" value to 0 (zero)
4) Navigate to Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Pciide
5) Set the "Start" value to 0 (zero)
6) Shut down
7) Start up again, but before Windows boots go into the BIOS configuration screens and change the disk mode to "RAID". Save the new BIOS configuration and restart so that Windows boots.
When Windows starts, it will detect the change, load the RAID disk drivers, and do one more reboot to start up with them

How to enable TRIM Command in Windows 7 with a Solid State Drive
To enable or disable TRIM Command, you will need to open an Elevated Command Prompt window.
How To Open an Elevated Command Prompt window: Click on Start Orb > Type "CMD.exe" in Search box > Right click on "CMD" and select "Run as Administrator" (If you receive a prompt confirmation, click YES)
How to Enable TRIM Command
In the Elevated command Prompt windows, type the following:
fsutil behavior set disabledeletenotify 0
How to Disable TRIM Command
In the Elevated command Prompt windows, type the following:
fsutil behavior set disabledeletenotify 1
How do I know if TRIM is working in Windows 7?
In the Elevated command Prompt windows, type the following:
fsutil behavior query disabledeletenotify
Results explained below:
DisableDeleteNotify = 1 (Windows TRIM commands are disabled)
DisableDeleteNotify = 0 (Windows TRIM commands are enabled)

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20101224110852910&board_id=1&model=Crosshair+IV+Formula&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> I am not familiar with Intel toolbox it may be best to contact people that are
> http://www.overclock.net/ssd/700470-...ows-7-ssd.html
> http://www.overclock.net/ssd/929553-...p-secrets.html


I believe I'll need to do just that. I do know Magic-Man fairly well, though I'm quite sure that for all the most legitimate of reasons he will deny knowing me at all!









So here's my most important question: Which one of you clowns got his retribution by infecting my brand-new SSD with RAID?!


----------



## bern43

/\\/\\ What driver are you using for AHCI? I got the same message when using the AMD driver on my CHV with my Intel 320 SSD. Switching to the default Microsoft driver fixed the problem. Think the AMD one still doesn't pass TRIM.


----------



## Tweeky

*New ASUS Crosshair V Formula/Thunderbolt *









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131788

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD...laThunderBolt/


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



/\\/\\ What driver are you using for AHCI? I got the same message when using the AMD driver on my CHV with my Intel 320 SSD. Switching to the default Microsoft driver fixed the problem. Think the AMD one still doesn't pass TRIM.


Damn, that sure as heck could very well be right! I'll check it out!

Just by simple logic, it *must be* the AHCI driver on the V board cause I had no such problem at all on my IV. Setup, etc. all the same too.

Something along those lines did occur to me (not trying to steal you thunder







) cause the JMicron (dog) driver had been replaced by the ??? (headache, no lunch, sensory overload, can't think of it right now).

I'll report back on the results. Thanks!


----------



## Russ369

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*









*New ASUS Crosshair V Formula/Thunderbolt *









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131788


Is that soundcard/lan thing worth the extra money? Also, can that thing be used in the 4th pcie slot (assuming I want to put both gpus in 1 and 3)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;14510338*
> Is that soundcard/lan thing worth the extra money? Also, can that thing be used in the 4th pcie slot (assuming I want to put both gpus in 1 and 3)


I have crossfire in slots 1 and 3 and it covers the x1 and the 4th pcie slot the only slot available is the 2th pcie slot and I do not know if it will work there


----------



## Wanescotting




----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yaywafflez*


Alright, I got my cpu-z validation. I would definitely like to get in on this







Sent in my validation form.












Sorry, you need to include your OCN username in the screenshot OR enter your OCN username into the CPU-Z validation before you submit it, then link it here. CPU-Z validation with OCN username is preferred obviously.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wanescotting*


----------



## yaywafflez

Sorry. Still a noob trying to figure this all out. I'll get it right when I get home today


----------



## Kahbrohn

Hey guys!

After a series of motherboard mis-haps I finally Newegg'ed a CH5... I am without a system at home right now so going through all the pages for tidbits will be impossible and I am very time limited here in the office.

Any specific issue I should take into consideration when I receive and install the new mobo? Meaning... like there was with the CH4F and the NB/SB heat sink not being installed correctly and stuff like that.

Also, is the on-board sound any good or should I continue using my Soundblaster Fatality Titanium card?


----------



## Russ369

I went to the dark side... I just came back from the store... I picked one up! Getting ready to install it! Wish me luck!


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Wish me luck!


Assuming it's the Crosshair V of which you speak, why would you need luck? It's a damned fine board. Stupidly easy to set up and runs w/out problem. Kinda boring actually.


----------



## Russ369

Im gonna wait for my friend to come over and help me install it on Thursday... Im confident in everything except the cpu installation part... Ive had really bad luck with the whole thermal paste thing... bought some mx-4... ready to go... I really wanna hit atleast 4.2ghz with this 1090t... Using my current Gigabyte board, impossible...


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Hey guys!

After a series of motherboard mis-haps I finally Newegg'ed a CH5... I am without a system at home right now so going through all the pages for tidbits will be impossible and I am very time limited here in the office.

Any specific issue I should take into consideration when I receive and install the new mobo? Meaning... like there was with the CH4F and the NB/SB heat sink not being installed correctly and stuff like that.

Also, is the on-board sound any good or should I continue using my Soundblaster Fatality Titanium card?


please see post # 1331 on page 134


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russ369*









Im gonna wait for my friend to come over and help me install it on Thursday... Im confident in everything except the cpu installation part... Ive had really bad luck with the whole thermal paste thing... bought some mx-4... ready to go... I really wanna hit atleast 4.2ghz with this 1090t... Using my current Gigabyte board, impossible...


most 1090t's will get hot at 4.2ghz on air cooling you need to water cool 
about 4.+ ghz is all I can get with air cooling


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


most 1090t's will get hot at 4.2ghz on air cooling you need to water cool about 4.+ ghz is all I can get with air cooling


Thats my issue too. on Air my max is 4.0 ghz not trying to go over that on air. using a zaleman cnps10x extreme. What is a good water cooler? thinking about switching over to water to push it farther.


----------



## Russ369

Can someone explain to me how to update the BIOS without having to do it in DOS? I can't find the utility anywhere... Thanks


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Can someone explain to me how to update the BIOS without having to do it in DOS? I can't find the utility anywhere... Thanks


Yeh, just download the update from ASUS, burn it to a CD, then boot from the CD.


----------



## Wanescotting

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Hey guys!

After a series of motherboard mis-haps I finally Newegg'ed a CH5... I am without a system at home right now so going through all the pages for tidbits will be impossible and I am very time limited here in the office.

Any specific issue I should take into consideration when I receive and install the new mobo? Meaning... like there was with the CH4F and the NB/SB heat sink not being installed correctly and stuff like that.

Also, is the on-board sound any good or should I continue using my Soundblaster Fatality Titanium card?



make sure you turn off "ecc", it is on by default for some strange reason.


----------



## Russ369

I checked on the QVL and it supports my ram modules (G.SKILL 1600 4GBECO) but only for 2 DIMM's, its blank under the 4 DIMM section, so it doesn't support 4x2GB?? Does that mean I wont be able to get a 4 sticks of ram (4x2gb) to work? Thanks


----------



## Wanescotting

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russ369*


I checked on the QVL and it supports my ram modules (G.SKILL 1600 4GBECO) but only for 2 DIMM's, its blank under the 4 DIMM section, so it doesn't support 4x2GB?? Does that mean I wont be able to get a 4 sticks of ram (4x2gb) to work? Thanks


It might, it might not







set the command rate to "2t" and try it


----------



## Russ369

I hope so... QVL is just what they confirmed works? Ram can still work even if its not the QVL right?

Im hoping to convince my friend to buy my old parts off me, maybe i'll try and sell him the 4gb of ram that doesnt work lol


----------



## Wanescotting

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russ369*


I hope so... QVL is just what they confirmed works? Ram can still work even if its not the QVL right?

Im hoping to convince my friend to buy my old parts off me, maybe i'll try and sell him the 4gb of ram that doesnt work lol


Yeah, but remember, they test at stock settings...you could still have luck. Too bad you live in canada, I have a compatible set of ram taking up space in my closet...

I would give em' a whirl.


----------



## Russ369

Good thing the board has that MEMOK button... That should help... Im really antsy to get it running... My 2 biggest fears are with this Ram situation, as well as my Vertex 3... Its so fricken sensitive with all this firmware crap im hoping it will be stable on the CVF... One thing I learned with the V3 problems, its all about compatibility...


----------



## Wanescotting

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russ369*


I hope so... QVL is just what they confirmed works? Ram can still work even if its not the QVL right?

Im hoping to convince my friend to buy my old parts off me, maybe i'll try and sell him the 4gb of ram that doesnt work lol


Wait a minute....what is the exact model # for your ram? The QVL I am looking at shows it will work...

G.SKILL F3-12800CL9D-4GBECO(XMP) 4GB (2x2GB) DS - - 9-9-9-24 1.35 ● ●

G.SKILL F3-12800CL8D-8GBECO(XMP) 8GB (2x4GB) DS - - 8-8-8-24 1.35 ● ●

both of these kits are certified for 4 dimm population







I think you will be okay


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russ369*


Can someone explain to me how to update the BIOS without having to do it in DOS? I can't find the utility anywhere... Thanks


download the bios from asus - 0506
unzip it
put the bios rom file on a thumb drive
enter the bios and insert the thumb drive
go to the tool tab and run ease flash


----------



## Wanescotting

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russ369*


Good thing the board has that MEMOK button... That should help... Im really antsy to get it running... My 2 biggest fears are with this Ram situation, as well as my Vertex 3... Its so fricken sensitive with all this firmware crap im hoping it will be stable on the CVF... One thing I learned with the V3 problems, its all about compatibility...


isn't your ssd the sames as mine, just rebranded? sf1200?


----------



## Russ369

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wanescotting*


Wait a minute....what is the exact model # for your ram? The QVL I am looking at shows it will work...

G.SKILL F3-12800CL9D-4GBECO(XMP) 4GB (2x2GB) DS - - 9-9-9-24 1.35 ● ●

G.SKILL F3-12800CL8D-8GBECO(XMP) 8GB (2x4GB) DS - - 8-8-8-24 1.35 ● ●

both of these kits are certified for 4 dimm population







I think you will be okay


Im the CL7's... 7-8-7-24 1.35


----------



## Wanescotting

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russ369*


Im the CL7's... 7-8-7-24 1.35











ah, I see. I didn't notice those (no voltage on qvl sheet). I say try it, you might have to loosen timings


----------



## Russ369

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wanescotting*


isn't your ssd the sames as mine, just rebranded? sf1200?


Yeah, but i've had some problems with it before... I finally got it stable though, alot more people with Intel chipsets are waaaay more problems apparently...


----------



## Wanescotting

hmmm still no answer for you @ rog forum? don't worry Raja should be able to tell ya something


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*


Thats my issue too. on Air my max is 4.0 ghz not trying to go over that on air. using a zaleman cnps10x extreme. What is a good water cooler? thinking about switching over to water to push it farther.


See my sig rig. The RASA kit is excellent - 38C @ 4.5GHZ Loaded. I've heard the pump that comes inside the reservoir isn't that great, but I've had no problems with it thus far. I wouldn't mind a Laing DDC pump as a backup though


----------



## Nickw

Looking for some quick help please, brand new mobo used for a day then it shows me " USB over current usage" or something I forget the exact text and I go to sleep, wake up today work get home try to boot and I'm not getting
That anymore I'm getting a boot but no post and my VGA and CPU LEDs are on, the error indicator ones. Like
I said brand new mobo what should I do, I have everything plugged in 100%


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickw;14527380*
> Looking for some quick help please, brand new mobo used for a day then it shows me " USB over current usage" or something I forget the exact text and I go to sleep, wake up today work get home try to boot and I'm not getting
> That anymore I'm getting a boot but no post and my VGA and CPU LEDs are on, the error indicator ones. Like
> I said brand new mobo what should I do, I have everything plugged in 100%


Check all usb connection for a over load and/or short
reset the BIOS with the button on back of the computer


----------



## Russ369

Up and running on my Crosshair V!!!! Everything went smoothly, updated the Bios, so far so good... Will do some testing soon!

Oh yeah, Ram is working too! All 8gb's! I haven't tried overclocking it yet but I will, just reinstalling everything...


----------



## Wanescotting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;14528004*
> Up and running on my Crosshair V!!!! Everything went smoothly, updated the Bios, so far so good... Will do some testing soon!
> 
> Oh yeah, Ram is working too! All 8gb's! I haven't tried overclocking it yet but I will, just reinstalling everything...


good deal


----------



## Russ369

Just ran into my first bug... Downloading my games back from Steam and I got a elq62x64.sys BSOD... I've read that its caused by the Intel Ethernet driver... Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;14528789*
> Just ran into my first bug... Downloading my games back from Steam and I got a elq62x64.sys BSOD... I've read that its caused by the Intel Ethernet driver... Anyone know how to fix this?


Not sure, but this thread seems to be related to your issue. I just ordered this mobo so I will be keeping a close eye on this as well. Hope there is something in the thread that will help in some way.


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;14523742*
> Good thing the board has that MEMOK button... That should help... Im really antsy to get it running... My 2 biggest fears are with this Ram situation, as well as my Vertex 3... Its so fricken sensitive with all this firmware crap im hoping it will be stable on the CVF... One thing I learned with the V3 problems, its all about compatibility...


Didnt notice if you got your Ecos figured out. I had to raise the voltage from 1.35v to at least 1.45v on the AMD boards I have had with my Ecos. The CHV was no exception. But this is no big deal to me because I run them a 6-8-6-20-24-1t at 1.58v anyways.


----------



## bern43

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russ369*


Just ran into my first bug... Downloading my games back from Steam and I got a elq62x64.sys BSOD... I've read that its caused by the Intel Ethernet driver... Anyone know how to fix this?


Download the latest Intel NIC driver. It supposedly fixes this issue.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bern43*


Download the latest Intel NIC driver. It supposedly fixes this issue.


ASUS only showed one driver posted on their website this morning. I am assuming it's the same driver that is already a part of the mobo when first installed (or am I wrong in this assumption?). Do you have a link to the updated driver or the site to look for it?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Russ369

Yeah there was only one NIC driver on the Asus website, got a link for another?

Also, new little bug but no real biggie: Everyone once in a while on Boot I get a CPU Fan Error! F1 Halt... I dunno what causes it cuz my CPU fan is ok, I had to turn off the Halt on F1 error thing, anyone know whats up?


----------



## Nickw

still looking for some help if anyone has it , checked all my connections everything looks great system worked fine before its showing me the 2 red error leds on the right side of board for vga and cpu and they're both connected. When i reset on back it either doesnt do anything or im doing it wrong, or it goes back to the same error/ leds everytime i do it.


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;14531006*
> Yeah there was only one NIC driver on the Asus website, got a link for another?
> 
> Also, new little bug but no real biggie: Everyone once in a while on Boot I get a CPU Fan Error! F1 Halt... I dunno what causes it cuz my CPU fan is ok, I had to turn off the Halt on F1 error thing, anyone know whats up?


Refer to the link in my post here http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/946327-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club-104.html#post14200247 for a link to a newer pre-release Intel NIC Driver that is supposed to fix the bluescreen issue.


----------



## Russ369

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kasaris*


Refer to the link in my post here http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post14200247 for a link to a newer pre-release Intel NIC Driver that is supposed to fix the bluescreen issue.


Thanks, i'll try it... I saw its for Crosshair IV, im assuming its compatible with Crosshair V as well?


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russ369*


Thanks, i'll try it... I saw its for Crosshair IV, im assuming its compatible with Crosshair V as well?


The One [email protected] linked is the one I'm refering to. It is a pre-release version of the 16.4 driver and I am using it on my CHV and haven't had the elq62x64.sys BSOD since installing it.

Also It appears that intel released the WHQL 16.4 Driver to their website as well.

The other one someone linked in that thread is the CHIV Extreme Beta Driver which is different, and reportedly has crappy network transfer speeds.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russ369*


Yeah there was only one NIC driver on the Asus website, got a link for another?

Also, new little bug but no real biggie: Everyone once in a while on Boot I get a CPU Fan Error! F1 Halt... I dunno what causes it cuz my CPU fan is ok, I had to turn off the Halt on F1 error thing, anyone know whats up?


May be a loose wire on the fan connector itself. Make sure they are snugly in the plastic connector.


----------



## Tweeky

remove this one


----------



## richie_2010

i received my crosshair v today and there is everything that comes with it, board looks brand new infact, i havent tested as when i took the board out the box their was a rattle in the bottom, retreiving this peice its a small square with 8 pins coming out. can anyone tell me what it is


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russ369*


Yeah there was only one NIC driver on the Asus website, got a link for another?

Also, new little bug but no real biggie: Everyone once in a while on Boot I get a CPU Fan Error! F1 Halt... I dunno what causes it cuz my CPU fan is ok, I had to turn off the Halt on F1 error thing, anyone know whats up?


There are 2 fan connectors for the CPU. You want the one to the left or back. If the fan is a 3-pin set it to DC Fan in BIOS, if the fan has 4-pin set to PWM in BIOS. See page 2-22 and 3-30,31,32 in Manual.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


There are 2 fan connectors for the CPU. You want the one to the left or back. If the fan is a 3-pin set it to DC Fan in BIOS, if the fan has 4-pin set to PWM in BIOS. See page 2-22 and 3-30,31,32 in Manual.


The CH4F only had one CPU fan header. What is the "optional" CPU fan header for o0n the 990fx mobo's? I saw this on the Sabertooth 990fx as well. On the Sabertooth mobos I can see the need for a second header being that the fan headers on that mobo are only rated up to 12 watts. Is the C5F a 24 watt rated fan header like the CH4F?


----------



## Urtecho

My Validation:

OCN User Name: Urtecho
CPU Type: Phenom II X6 1090T BE
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1946797

Everything works fine!


----------



## ahriman

Reserve me a space in the club!:


----------



## jcfsusmc

Well, hopefully, in a few hours I'll be back online to join the club with JCFS-X3! Thanks to all who have had theirs and asked and answered some important questions I had ahead of time. Well, time to shut down, R&R mobo to CHVF.


----------



## CondorLegend

Hello, i bought and assembled a asus crosshair formula V.

This is my configuration:

case HAF X
Amd 1090t (my corsair h100 run away today... now i'm with stock cooler)
Asus crosshair formula V
2 x gtx 560TI TOP Asus DCIU2
WD Caviar Black 1tb 64mb
Corsair force series GT 120gb
pwr Corsair AX850w
Corsair dominator GT 2 x 2gb 2ghz cas 8.

The problem is that memtest86 fails on my dominator gt.

So, i tryed other ram 1333 corsair and still fails memtest!!!

So, what is? Where is the bug? My cpu? My power supply or the mobo?

And the 4 pin power supply connector should i connect it?

I use ever default voltage and clock, and auto mode in bios menÃ¹.

If i put 2 ram, 2x2gb in dual channel mode, i have bsod, if i mount only one ram i have bsod but very rarely.

Please help me







thanks


----------



## ahriman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CondorLegend*


The problem is that memtest86 fails on my dominator gt.

So, i tryed other ram 1333 corsair and still fails memtest!!!

So, what is? Where is the bug? My cpu? My power supply or the mobo?



Did you disable ECC?


----------



## CondorLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahriman*


Did you disable ECC?


Yes i did.

now with no reason it freeze into bios, or after the so win 7 boooted


----------



## Russ369

Do I get to be part of the club now?










Username: Russ369
CPU Type: Phenom II 1090T BE
Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1946963


----------



## Russ369

One more question, is there a way to turn off the lights on the OC/Power On/Reset buttons on the mothorboard? It shines that little white light even when the computer is off, its a little annoying at night...


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


ASUS only showed one driver posted on their website this morning. I am assuming it's the same driver that is already a part of the mobo when first installed (or am I wrong in this assumption?). Do you have a link to the updated driver or the site to look for it?

Thanks in advance...


latest intel network driver
intel 82583V for win 7 64 bit ver 16.4

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sear...&FamilyId=2280
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Deta...adType=Drivers


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russ369*


Yeah there was only one NIC driver on the Asus website, got a link for another?

Also, new little bug but no real biggie: Everyone once in a while on Boot I get a CPU Fan Error! F1 Halt... I dunno what causes it cuz my CPU fan is ok, I had to turn off the Halt on F1 error thing, anyone know whats up?


the min fan speed is set to 600 in the bios if your cpu fan is running slower it will give an error


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russ369*


Thanks, i'll try it... I saw its for Crosshair IV, im assuming its compatible with Crosshair V as well?


it may be compatible but the bios in c5f is different than c4f


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richie_2010*


i received my crosshair v today and there is everything that comes with it, board looks brand new infact, i havent tested as when i took the board out the box their was a rattle in the bottom, retreiving this peice its a small square with 8 pins coming out. can anyone tell me what it is


if the peice you has come off then you will need to contact asus


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


The CH4F only had one CPU fan header. What is the "optional" CPU fan header for o0n the 990fx mobo's? I saw this on the Sabertooth 990fx as well. On the Sabertooth mobos I can see the need for a second header being that the fan headers on that mobo are only rated up to 12 watts. Is the C5F a 24 watt rated fan header like the CH4F?


it is for push / pull cooling with two fans
see page 2-22


----------



## Russ369

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


the min fan speed is set to 600 in the bios if your cpu fan is running slower it will give an error


My fan runs max all the time -- 2200rpm... I dunno... If I turn on the Fan Control and set it to Turbo so I can put the minimum thing to Ignore, it only goes max 1400rpm...


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russ369*


One more question, is there a way to turn off the lights on the OC/Power On/Reset buttons on the mothorboard? It shines that little white light even when the computer is off, its a little annoying at night...


see page 3-27


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russ369*


My fan runs max all the time -- 2200rpm... I dunno... If I turn on the Fan Control and set it to Turbo so I can put the minimum thing to Ignore, it only goes max 1400rpm...










see post 1397
see page 2-22, and 3-30,31,32


----------



## Russ369

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


see page 3-27


Did that, but the main annoyign light (OC TUNER white light button) is still on... how do I turn that off?

And my CPU is 4-pin PWM and its in properly so I dunno... I noticed the CPU Fan Error thing only happens when I turn on my system if its been off for a while... Like first thing in the morning for example


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;14536019*
> Did that, but the main annoyign light (OC TUNER white light button) is still on... how do I turn that off?
> 
> And my CPU is 4-pin PWM and its in properly so I dunno... I noticed the CPU Fan Error thing only happens when I turn on my system if its been off for a while... Like first thing in the morning for example


put a peice of black tape on it ?


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14536124*
> put a peice of black tape on it ?


lol true didnt think of that

I got my ram running at proper timings and speeds, rock solid... I actually noticed a slight increase in performance in the CPU/Memory end... 1-2 GFlop more in IBT (Went from 76/77 to 79) and an extra 100-150 pts in 3Dmark 11 in the CPU score... Meh can't complain...


----------



## CondorLegend

Should i connect the optional 4 pin power supply ? In the manual is not explained well


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CondorLegend;14536165*
> Should i connect the optional 4 pin power supply ? In the manual is not explained well


you must connect all 8-pin of the 8 pin power connector and you *may* also connect the 4 pin power connector for a total 12 pins
the additional 4 pins is for extreme over clocking


----------



## Russ369

What counts as extreme? Watercooled with greater than 1.55-1.6 volts?


----------



## jjceo

This is an ongoing argument on this topic throughout this site. The answer is yes if you use multiple high power GPU cards. ASUS states that you must use the 24 pin plug and the 8 pin plug and the 4 pin is used for high power GPU cards. There are many posts here that argue that the cables to the GPU cards are all you need but some power is pulled from the PCIE slots and the copper on the board is the limiting factor. Circuit boards use additive copper process to obtain the proper thickness of copper to carry current and provide interfacial connections between the layers of multilayer boards. Using multiple incoming power sites spreads the power around the board and prevents brownouts and burnt copper on the motherboard. I have used it from day one and had no problems. The circuit board designer thought it was necessary and at 239$ a motherboard I played it safe and did it. As a former circuit board designer, Chief Engineer and CEO of a high tech company I understood the logic behind it and just did it as it made sense.
===============================================
Here is ASUS comments on this:

Dear Valued Customer,

Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.

My name is Stacey and it's my pleasure to help you with your problem.

1, Sorry for my confusion.
What you mean about "plugging in the CPU power"?
Yes, you can use the 24+8+4 connectors at the same time.
================================================
Originally Posted by jjceo
Please refer to page 2-40 where you can use the 24 and the 8 or 4 or the other 4. In reality you can use the 24 and the 8 and the 4 and the other 4. It simply allows more current to be available over more wires and this may be required for bulldozer. I am using all of them without a problem. I questioned ASUS why their manual was not really clear and they told me that all 3 cpu power connectors can be used. You must use the 24 and at least one of the others or the computer will not boot. You must also use the connector ez plug when you use high power gpu graphics cards. Not doing so may cause the computer to become unstable. Using two ATI 6970 gpus will draw roughly 500 watts for just the two cards.

I ran a direct line from the PSU to that connector and went along the rear of the board against the rear of the case. Unfortunately all PSU four pin cables have multiple plugs on them so one lays on the rear of the board. I used that card slot for the power switch for my cold cathode lighting as the space is partially blocked. I spaced the cable slightly away from the case so it runs under the edge of the dual GPU cards I am using.

Since I am using two 6970 GPU I am using the power connector we are talking about. The only reason not to put the connector somewhere else on the board for easier access is high current draw. It may have created noise or the copper on the PC Board is not capable of easily carrying the current load. As I mentioned previously, a dual ATI 6970 Crossfire X setup can draw roughly 470 watts. At 12 VDC that is 39 amps! That is why there are so many power input connectors on the board. In anticipation for Bulldozer and using multiple high power GPUs I used a 1200 watt PSU.

Asus states the using high power GPUs and not using the extra cable can cause the computer to become erratic. Basically a power brown out as the GPUs increase current draw from the normal connectors that power the CPU. Thus, there are redundant power sources to balance the current draw.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;14536560*
> What counts as extreme? Watercooled with greater than 1.55-1.6 volts?


i have heard that there is no hardware at this time that will require 12 cpu power pins

but if you connect more than 2 video cards at the same time then you should use the *"EZ_PLUG"* power connector see page 2-25

and if you wish to plug in the 24-pin the 8-pin and the *(2)* 4-pin power connector you may do so

btw- there are 4 power connectors on CH5F


----------



## Russ369

I think I suck at putting on thermal grease... My load temps are about 4C higher than before







I don't want to do it all over again


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;14537142*
> I think I suck at putting on thermal grease... My load temps are about 4C higher than before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to do it all over again


Just that your time, put a little dot, and take your time, no need to rush...

You dont *NEED* to do it all over again, 4c isn't that much, unless you are going for some high temps, 64c 66c.

If you dont want the hassle, settle with it xD.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;14537142*
> I think I suck at putting on thermal grease... My load temps are about 4C higher than before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to do it all over again


make sure the 2 side are realy clean no finger prints
the grease should cover the CPU but should not ooz out the sides - its tricky
the part that ooz out the side will store heat


----------



## Tweeky

CPU-Z ROG ver. 1.58 is
http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/cpu-z/1.58-asus-setup-en.exe


----------



## Russ369

No the cleaning and application part was fine, it was the mounting of the fan/hs that was a problem... like the idiot I am I put the HS on first THEN the ram... I had to REALLY force the ram stick closest to the hs in, thus shifting it around a bit... Max load temp is about 58c (was 54c)... No biggy I guess...

edit: thats the thing tweaky, I read that ur not supposed to put TOO much, just enough that its ALMOST see through right? The store that put it together for me put WAAAAY too much on, it was oozing out the sides alot... The clean up was a pain in the ASS! Thermal grease got EVERYWHERE, even on the pins! I tried to get most of it off, I thought I killed the chip! Guess not hehe I did notice my idle temps did go down a bit with my application, but load temps went up... w/e i'tll last 2 more months till Bulldozer







... Aiming for watercooling around then... geez its gonna cost alot 300 for the cpu plus another 100-120 for the H100


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;14537295*
> No the cleaning and application part was fine, it was the mounting of the fan/hs that was a problem... like the idiot I am I put the HS on first THEN the ram... I had to REALLY force the ram stick closest to the hs in, thus shifting it around a bit... Max load temp is about 58c (was 54c)... No biggy I guess...
> 
> edit: thats the thing tweaky, I read that ur not supposed to put TOO much, just enough that its ALMOST see through right? The store that put it together for me put WAAAAY too much on, it was oozing out the sides alot... I did notice my idle temps did go down a bit with my application, but load temps went up... w/e i'tll last 2 more months till Bulldozer >


you may like to try this - check the screws on the HS that they are evenly tightened then loosen them 2 turns each and retighten them a half turn at a time alternating corner to corner

get a block wood or plastic the size of a cpu and some tooth paste and a flat surface and practice


----------



## Russ369

Ugh screws? It uses the clip... I might try again properly, w/e for now everything is stable i dont even really mind... Real life usage, temps won't even get close to that high... I max out in games at about 48C...

ps: I want to be part of the club! My verification code is a few posts back


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;14537409*
> Ugh screws? It uses the clip... I might try again properly, w/e for now everything is stable i dont even really mind... Real life usage, temps won't even get close to that high... I max out in games at about 48C...
> 
> ps: I want to be part of the club! My verification code is a few posts back


send ALUCARDVPR a PM with your post number
http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=198402
see also 1st post


----------



## Tatakai All

A few minutes ago I received the H100 I ordered and will finally be able to do some serious OC'ing. The reason I down clocked my 955 and haven't tried anything aggressive is because a while ago I really neglected cleaning my megahalems when it was in an old crap V9 case I had and it literally oxidized and rusted it very badly. Since I live so close to the beach I constantly have to clean my hardware and case. Lesson learned.


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14537971*
> A few minutes ago I received the H100 I ordered and will finally be able to do some serious OC'ing. The reason I down clocked my 955 and haven't tried anything aggressive is because a while ago I really neglected cleaning my megahalems when it was in an old crap V9 case I had and it literally oxidized and rusted it very badly. Since I live so close to the beach I constantly have to clean my hardware and case. Lesson learned.


Keep us posted on ur overclocking... im intersted to see how far you can push it and with that voltage... I was thinking about getting an H100 for Bulldozer, Hopefully an H120 or H150 is out by then...


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urtecho;14533312*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1946797











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman;14533556*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;14535201*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1946963


----------



## ahriman

From another forum:
Quote:


> Two new beta BIOSes for the CVF.
> 
> Fix improves NB Core frequency stability after making changes in UEFI:
> 
> 51 is with S3:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/2ni62j...-ASUS-0051.rar
> 
> 52 is without S3, for extreme overclocking:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/o2a4dt...-ASUS-0052.ROM


Can anyone tell me what the "S3" is?


----------



## MacClipper

Prob. S3 sleep and resume functions support.


----------



## RagingThunder

bleh i'm so lost right now idk weather to go w/ amd and wait for bulldozer or go w/ intel. ppl tell me intel BUT IM SO TEMPTED TO GO AMD LOL


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingThunder;14540139*
> bleh i'm so lost right now idk weather to go w/ amd and wait for bulldozer or go w/ intel. ppl tell me intel BUT IM SO TEMPTED TO GO AMD LOL


Here is _one_ (and ONLY one) quick -n- easy way to decide:
If {user="loaded"}
Buy Intel/nVidia;
If {user="likes value per dollar"}
Buy AMD/ATI;
End


----------



## SandyBridge

the Asus one looks amazing though


----------



## RagingThunder

1.5k budget i don't think that's loaded or budget kinda in between XD. but i want an SFF build tho ;p


----------



## ahriman

To give you an idea, my sig rig cost just south of 2k ... and I still have a Zambezi and cooler to buy. Now I did not do a lot of shopping around, just a few comparisons at the Egg, TD and Directron, but I think it is about an average of what an enthusiast would want. I dare anyone to get under 2k for a similar Intel/nVidia build.

Check around, the CVF/990FX Chipset boards is/are gaining a solid reputation quickly.


----------



## Tatakai All

Well I finally have my H100 installed and will post some overclocks when I have the time to sit down for a good OC session.

EDIT: Pic for good measure. Quality sucks though.


----------



## AccellGarage

Hey ... I have 990FX from Asus Crosshair V Formula, when I use AMD PII X4 945 ... Why CPU temp is 50C so High and it's Default and not Overclock. And CPU back at ASRock 890FX D5 is normal temp 32C.


----------



## AccellGarage

AMD clock 3.88Ghz with 1.4v and CPU temp 44C IDLE and 55C LOAD, using HSF Scythe Mugen II. What CPU temp are normal or not? .



















================================================

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1947742

================================================


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*


Hey ... I have 990FX from Asus Crosshair V Formula, when I use AMD PII X4 945 ... Why CPU temp is 50C so High and it's Default and not Overclock. And CPU back at ASRock 890FX D5 is normal temp 32C.


Maybe ambient temps were different. Another thing to look at is if you applied the thermal interface material correctly - maybe an air bubble got into this installation this time around or the TIM did not spread properly. I assume you were not doing anything else when you took your temp readings (no Prime95 running in the background or such?).


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingThunder*


bleh i'm so lost right now idk weather to go w/ amd and wait for bulldozer or go w/ intel. ppl tell me intel BUT IM SO TEMPTED TO GO AMD LOL


with intel you can go now
with amd it will be a couple of month
but then again SB-E is coming out soon


----------



## Russ369

That Bulldozer better be Dozing alotta Bulls... :/


----------



## dewthedew

I'm having issues with booting.. Will go into bios but once i leave bios screen will go black or if I try to load a win7 disc it starts the install text and then goes black?


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dewthedew*


I'm having issues with booting.. Will go into bios but once i leave bios screen will go black or if I try to load a win7 disc it starts the install text and then goes black?


Please update latest bios, say 0506 is improve and stability.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*


Hey ... I have 990FX from Asus Crosshair V Formula, when I use AMD PII X4 945 ... Why CPU temp is 50C so High and it's Default and not Overclock. And CPU back at ASRock 890FX D5 is normal temp 32C.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*


AMD clock 3.88Ghz with 1.4v and CPU temp 44C IDLE and 55C LOAD, using HSF Scythe Mugen II. What CPU temp are normal or not?


Stock clock is 3.0GHz, so you are overclocking. Reset CMOS and see what your temps are.

Also sounds like you need to reapply TIM.


----------



## dewthedew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*


Please update latest bios, say 0506 is improve and stability.










I was at 0506 when I had this issue, i just tried the older bios and same issue. I will reflash to the 0506 one more time and see if the problem remains.


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


Stock clock is 3.0GHz, so you are overclocking. Reset CMOS and see what your temps are.

Also sounds like you need to reapply TIM.


Yaay ... but which one I must reset CMOS ... have two, on jumper or back panel CMOS. I know, You are the best


----------



## incurablegeek

Posting mistake: A Question I Should Answer Myself.

Sorry.


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


And oh yes, I have the Crosshair V Formula Board and am biting my fingernails awaiting the arrival of Traxcavator, Backhoe or whatever the heck AMD is calling it.










Dude, this is hilarious. You get kudos for just causing the biggest belly laugh I have had in a long time....









LOL Traxcavator.....


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*


Yaay ... but which one I must reset CMOS ... have two, on jumper or back panel CMOS. I know, You are the best










CMOS back panel first.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*


Yaay ... but which one I must reset CMOS ... have two, on jumper or back panel CMOS. I know, You are the best










i use the one on back because it is easy


----------



## Russ369

I think im gonna reapply thermal grease tomorrow to my cpu... Its running a little to hot for my liking and I know i could have done a better job but I was nervous cuz it was my first time... It should definitely be a few degrees cooler than it is now, im using the same if not less voltage than I was on my other board... hmm


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russ369*


I think im gonna reapply thermal grease tomorrow to my cpu... Its running a little to hot for my liking and I know i could have done a better job but I was nervous cuz it was my first time... It should definitely be a few degrees cooler than it is now, im using the same if not less voltage than I was on my other board... hmm


What method are you using for applying TIM? And what kind?


----------



## AccellGarage

Sure ... clock default the same CPU temp just now @ 45C, When I clock 3.88Ghz is 45C too and LOAD are 56C. Thermal grease from orig Thermaltake.


----------



## Russ369

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


What method are you using for applying TIM? And what kind?


MX-4, put a small blob and spread it with a card... I don't think I put enough, I also don't feel like I did it evenly enough... The HSU shifted around a but when I was attaching it so it might not be properly on... Tomorrow I'm gonna take my time and do it well... Like temps are under the limit, but they are about 5-6c higher than before...


----------



## jcfsusmc

Wow! What a pain that was. The R&R took about four hours. Took me four complete inslalls to get my raid0 back and my 470's to go into SLI. But, now I'm back on line. This mobo really cranks!

jcfsusmc
AMD Phenom II 1090T BE
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1947474

Please sign me up!


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



I think im gonna reapply thermal grease tomorrow to my cpu... Its running a little to hot for my liking and I know i could have done a better job but I was nervous cuz it was my first time... It should definitely be a few degrees cooler than it is now, im using the same if not less voltage than I was on my other board... hmm


#1 Preparation: Remove the existing thermal paste with a soft cotton cloth and some isopropyl alcohol or Tuniq TR-1 solvent. Clean the edges of the CPU with alcohol or Tuniq Solvent.

If you get (who hasn't?) thermal paste on your pins, soak the CPU in a small saucer of alcohol and then brush the paste out Gently with a soft (*new* - and not the one you use before bedtime) *toothbrush*. Move the brush Gently along the lines of the pins (common sense, I hope).

Let the CPU air dry. The alcohol will not damage it.

There are a whole mess of How To's on applying thermal paste, the operative word here being "mess (many are just flat-out wrong). So here you go with what's right:

1) Always use *latex/vinyl gloves* when working on your motherboard
2) Always wear a *static wrist strap* when working on your motherboard - Trust me that "one hand on the case at all times" is Russian Roulette
3) Use Tuniq TX-2 or Arctic Silver (still a good, though now 2nd best) thermal paste
4) Place a drop (*less is more*) in the dead center of your CPU
5) Using the index finger (right or left, your choice







) spread the paste horizontally (from side to side) to each of the side edges (not over any of the 4 edges)

The Absolute Most Terrible Things You Can Do Are:

1) Throw a Big Gob on the CPU, Set Your HSF and Hope the HSF (heat-sink fan combo) Will Spread It Around For You.

2) Throw a Big Gob on the CPU and Spread It Around Chaotically, Spilling Over the Sides of the CPU

3) Use Too Much Thermal Paste

If you wanna do things differently, kindly have your RMA paperwork for your motherboard and/or CPU filled out in advance.


----------



## Russ369

Well I mean, I guess i did a decent enough job that things aren't dead or overheating right? Temps used to be load around 54c (IBT/Prime95), about 46-48c gaming Load, now its about 58c(jumped up to 59c) bench load, 51c gaming load... You think its worth the trouble of redoing it or should I just leave it?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

^ Good tips geek and I agree with all of them.

Keep in mind spreading can lead to bubbles or pockets if not done evenly. I apply a pea size amount in the center of the CPU and spread it in one direction with a credit card at a angle, very slowly while applying slight, but even pressure to avoid air bubbles - think of applying a vinyl sticker to a windshield (ok not exactly the same, but you take your time). Try not to "scrape" the TIM.

When installing the heatsink with this method do not twist the heatsink. Come straight down and then tighten it down in a criss cross pattern, one little turn on each screw. Yes the heatsink will spread the TIM a little, but that's why you only used a pea size amount. Thinner is better, despite what you might think. Its a thermal interface not a thermal barrier, lol. Look up Interfacial thermal resistance if you question this.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russ369*


Well I mean, I guess i did a decent enough job that things aren't dead or overheating right? Temps used to be load around 54c (IBT/Prime95), about 46-48c gaming Load, now its about 58c(jumped up to 59c) bench load, 51c gaming load... You think its worth the trouble of redoing it or should I just leave it?


Whats your clock at again? I would expect low 50s max from 4GHZ on most chips using air. Mine was at 4GHZ with mid 40s max under full load on custom air - usually only 40C load. I had to play with the LLC profiles on CPU and NB to lower my temps and my voltage for the right balance. You've find that these chips hate being over 53C for long periods of times and can cause instability.


----------



## Russ369

4ghz @ 1.462 vcore, 1.36 NB, 1.62 ram

I wanna get it stable at lower vcore but I cant...


----------



## gosso

Nice advice on the thermal paste. Adding my 2 cents I like to use the little card used to remove bubbles from screen protectors. Also along with even tightening knowing how your cpu cooler is suppose to tighten helps. On mine I found I was being too light on tightening it and it was actually meant to tighten down pretty far and designed to "flex" some. After taking care of that I actually went down 3-4 degree's. While maybe not huge....sometimes every little bit helps.

Currently holding out with unlocked phenom II 555 oc'd until the bulldozer release.

Side note the crosshair v and the 555 have stability issues (or at least some do) unlocked on both official bios. ( R.O.G. forums have some beta bios that worked well.)


----------



## Tatakai All

Just a quick OC I did, don't mind the volts I did that as a request for someone in another thread although it did take 1.57v to hit 3.957 and be stable on the M4A79 Deluxe I had. I'm still on the 0404 bios so hopefully I get better results when I update the bios.

*EDIT:* I forgot to mention that the ambient temp in my room is 71f.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



When installing the heatsink with this method *do not twist* the heatsink. Come straight down and then tighten it down in a *criss cross pattern*, one little turn on each screw.


Super good points.

1) do not twist

That's one of the reasons I am always talking about the Noctua NH-D14 HSF. It not only kicks the @ss of many elaborate liquid cooling units but it is stupid-easy to install; not possible to twist the CPU as with the Corsair H50 for example - yep, "been there, done that" with the Corsair (now lies in the back room).

2) criss cross pattern - Same with fan screws, changing a tire on the car, always criss-cross.

As for spreading it with a credit card, I feel much more control just doing it with my gloved index finger. But to each his/her own.

Also, Ducks, even fine upstanding ones, seem never to be approved for credit cards.


----------



## AccellGarage

So I am confuse about cpu temp, back to normal 3Ghz is 40C idle @ 4 core is 32C. And OC to 3.88Ghz are 45C @ 4 core is 38C.


----------



## dewthedew

Im still having issues booting :/


----------



## incurablegeek

Now this is a totally too stupid for words question and I am really embarrassed to ask it. Additionally, I am ashamed because I have no choice but to RAID array my 2 80 GB Intel X25M SSD's.
















Now according to 4.4.3 of the Crosshair V manual (page 4-39), I must set SATA 1-4 to RAID in the BIOS. Not at all difficult.

Problems:

1) I think RAID is only for fools, drunks and people who need a time-consuming hobby.









In short, I do not wish to use RAID except to salvage my Intel X25M SSD's which at 80 GB are way too small if they are not conjoined. And RAID 0 seems to be the only way to do that. Plus I only need RAID on SATA 1-2 but must set the BIOS to RAID for SATA 1-4.

2) So what happens to my SATA 3-4 ports if I want to use AHCI or traditional HDD's?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;14554483*
> 4ghz @ 1.462 vcore, 1.36 NB, 1.62 ram
> 
> I wanna get it stable at lower vcore but I cant...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14555229*
> Just a quick OC I did, don't mind the volts I did that as a request for someone in another thread although it did take 1.57v to hit 3.957 and be stable on the M4A79 Deluxe I had. I'm still on the 0404 bios so hopefully I get better results when I update the bios.


Every chip is different - some just can't make it to 4GHZ without insane voltage. Try overclocking with a higher FSB, rather than just relying on the multiplier. I've found that mine was much more stable using that method with less voltage. 250x16 was a solid good combo for 4GHZ on my chip. What are your other settings at?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage;14556242*
> So I am confuse about cpu temp, back to normal 3Ghz is 40C idle @ 4 core is 32C. And OC to 3.88Ghz are 45C @ 4 core is 38C.


You definitely need to:

Re-apply TIM AND/OR Better cooling AND/OR Better airflow in your case.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;14552949*
> MX-4, put a small blob and spread it with a card... I don't think I put enough, I also don't feel like I did it evenly enough... The HSU shifted around a but when I was attaching it so it might not be properly on... Tomorrow I'm gonna take my time and do it well... Like temps are under the limit, but they are about 5-6c higher than before...


If you like at Walgreen for cleaning up thermo paste get some 91% alcohol, a soft tooth brush, and some Q-tips


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14558303*
> Now this is a totally too stupid for words question and I am really embarrassed to ask it. Additionally, I am ashamed because I have no choice but to RAID array my 2 80 GB Intel X25M SSD's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now according to 4.4.3 of the Crosshair V manual (page 4-39), I must set SATA 1-4 to RAID in the BIOS. Not at all difficult.
> 
> Problems:
> 
> 1) I think RAID is only for fools, drunks and people who need a time-consuming hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In short, I do not wish to use RAID except to salvage my Intel X25M SSD's which at 80 GB are way too small if they are not conjoined. And RAID 0 seems to be the only way to do that. Plus I only need RAID on SATA 1-2 but must set the BIOS to RAID for SATA 1-4.
> 
> 2) So what happens to my SATA 3-4 ports if I want to use AHCI or traditional HDD's?


If you set SATA 1-4 to raid and then set SATA 1, 2 to raid 0 for your SSD's then SATA 3, 4 will default to AHCI unless you set them to raid
If you have optic drives they should be in SATA 5 and/or 6 and set to IDE

RAID is the fastest thing available at this time that why all new motherboard have raid as an option


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14558303*
> Now this is a totally too stupid for words question and I am really embarrassed to ask it. Additionally, I am ashamed because I have no choice but to RAID array my 2 80 GB Intel X25M SSD's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now according to 4.4.3 of the Crosshair V manual (page 4-39), I must set SATA 1-4 to RAID in the BIOS. Not at all difficult.
> 
> Problems:
> 
> 1) I think RAID is only for fools, drunks and people who need a time-consuming hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In short, I do not wish to use RAID except to salvage my Intel X25M SSD's which at 80 GB are way too small if they are not conjoined. And RAID 0 seems to be the only way to do that. Plus I only need RAID on SATA 1-2 but must set the BIOS to RAID for SATA 1-4.
> 
> 2) So what happens to my SATA 3-4 ports if I want to use AHCI or traditional HDD's?


Ports 3-4 will run in RAID mode or Non-RAID mode, either way it doesn't matter. Modern SATA controllers allow lone HDDs to work perfectly fine in RAID mode next to RAID SSDs or visa versa.


----------



## Russ369

So I reapplied the thermal paste, did a much better job this time... Gonna test soon...

New question: I was using a dongle (DVI to Mini-displayport) on my main monitor, I decided to just use the DVI, now my UEFI bios is all garbled and really low res, how do I fix this?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;14559259*
> So I reapplied the thermal paste, did a much better job this time... Gonna test soon...
> 
> New question: I was using a dongle (DVI to Mini-displayport) on my main monitor, I decided to just use the DVI, now my UEFI bios is all garbled and really low res, how do I fix this?


my guess would be to reset the bios with button on back


----------



## Russ369

Tried that, didnt work...

edit: Put back the adapter, everything is working fine... guess UEFI doesn't like just DVI


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;14559354*
> Tried that, didnt work...
> 
> edit: Put back the adapter, everything is working fine... guess UEFI doesn't like just DVI


i have mine on DVI ???


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14559481*
> i have mine on DVI ???


Yeah I dunno lol w/e i'll just use the adapter no biggie...

Question: How do I stabalize my vcore from jumping up when under load? Like its set in the bios at 1.45 but it jumps to 1.47v during load...


----------



## HK_47

Just got my Crosshair V yesterday, sent a request to join the club


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



If you set SATA 1-4 to raid and then set SATA 1, 2 to raid 0 for your SSD's then SATA 3, 4 will default to AHCI unless you set them to raid
If you have optic drives they should be in SATA 5 and/or 6 and set to IDE


Honest to goodness, Tweeky, for someone so young you sure do know a lot! Thanks much.

As you know, my Mom would never let me play with RAID when I was little, so all this is new to me.

Quote:



RAID is the fastest thing available at this time that why all new motherboard have raid as an option


You must really, really be enjoying this. Me using RAID now. Hah! While you got the knife in, you might as well twist it, eh?
















Quote:



Ports 3-4 will run in RAID mode or Non-RAID mode, either way it doesn't matter. Modern SATA controllers allow lone HDDs to work perfectly fine in RAID mode next to RAID SSDs or visa versa.


Thanks, ALUCARDVPR, I needed that. (I guess you knew I'd have trouble trusting the Tweekster, him being a RAID fanatic and all that.









Sincere thanks to all. Typical of what we got here on OCN: No Nonsense Solutions to Problems and Intelligent How To's


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47;14561095*
> Just got my Crosshair V yesterday, sent a request to join the club


You need to post your validation link in THIS thread. That's why there is a place on the form you filled out to "Link to Submission Post on OCN".


----------



## HK_47

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1950017


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russ369*


Tried that, didnt work...

edit: Put back the adapter, everything is working fine... guess UEFI doesn't like just DVI










your monitor may have a set up menu that will allow you to change input settings


----------



## ahriman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*

If you set SATA 1-4 to raid and then set SATA 1, 2 to raid 0 for your SSD's then SATA 3, 4 will default to AHCI unless you set them to raid
If you have optic drives they should be in SATA 5 and/or 6 and set to IDE


So for the reverse -- a single SSD and 3+ SATA disks in RAID -- would I still want to put the SSD on SATA 1, and my optical on 5 or 6? Or does it really make a difference because the controller will figure out the single SSD device and default it to AHCI as long as the port is set to RAID in BIOS?

And then here is the real kicker: what if I decide to RAID 10 with 4 disks, will I need to utilize the 7th Asmedia SATA port which I believe is not getting very favorable feedback?


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



As you know, my Mom would never let me play with RAID when I was little,


Ah, good one. Keep the Raid from the little kids.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


You must really, really be enjoying this. Me using RAID now. Hah! While you got the knife in, you might as well twist it, eh?

















Add lemon juice to knife first...


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gosso*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1948733












Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1947474












Quote:



Originally Posted by *HK_47*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1950017


----------



## AccellGarage

Work Fine my PC ROG CVF 990FX ... Extreme game on Dirt3 and BFBC2. LOAD GAME is 49-50C.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1950387


----------



## Badness

delete


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman;14564429*
> So for the reverse -- a single SSD and 3+ SATA disks in RAID -- would I still want to put the SSD on SATA 1, and my optical on 5 or 6? Or does it really make a difference because the controller will figure out the single SSD device and default it to AHCI as long as the port is set to RAID in BIOS?
> 
> And then here is the real kicker: what if I decide to RAID 10 with 4 disks, will I need to utilize the 7th Asmedia SATA port which I believe is not getting very favorable feedback?


Use the Asmedia connector (7th connector) for your optic drive. This leaves all 6 of the primary SATA connectors to configure as needed.

You will have to enable the Asmedia in BIOS.

You will have to enable the boot ROM if you need to boot from optic drive.

If you do not need to boot from the optic drive then leave the boot ROM disabled.


----------



## OnrA

Hi
i'll be happy to join the club if you accept me








Cpu: 1090T

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1950725

Since i've just upgraded from Crosshair IV, i haven't tested it for 24hours. 1 hour Prime95 stable for now.
As soon as i install my watercooling system, i'm going to post a 24hours stable score.


----------



## Kahbrohn

OK... All installed, up and running. Just one small item that honestly has me all stumped up right now. Was hoping someone could point out my noobiness here.

I have 3 HDD's installed. On SATA ports 1 & 3 I have two WD Black 640Gb's which I use in a RAID0 configuration. On SATA port 5 I have a WD Green 1.5Tb HDD which I use for backups and storing my music and such. SATA port 6 has my DVD.

RAID is set up just fine. I have ports 5-6 as IDE's (just as I did on my CH4F). Within BIOS and Win 7 I can see my RAID array and DVD. My WD Green HDD I can only see in BIOS, not Windows 7 and therefore have no access to it. Any Idea's why? The only thing I can think of is that I used one of the SATA 6Gb cables that came with the mobo to connect that 3Gb HDD. Could it be that?


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;14568729*
> I have 3 HDD's installed. On SATA ports 1 & 3 I have two WD Black 640Gb's which I use in a RAID0 configuration. On SATA port 5 I have a WD Green 1.5Tb HDD which I use for backups and storing my music and such. SATA port 6 has my DVD.
> 
> RAID is set up just fine. I have ports 5-6 as IDE's (just as I did on my CH4F). Within BIOS and Win 7 I can see my RAID array and DVD. My WD Green HDD I can only see in BIOS, not Windows 7 and therefore have no access to it. Any Idea's why? The only thing I can think of is that I used one of the SATA 6Gb cables that came with the mobo to connect that 3Gb HDD. Could it be that?


Plug your WD Green into port 4 and simply keep your existing array setup as is.

I have three intel 40g ssd's as raid 0, my port 4 is a 2tb seagate. I have port five empty and six as my DVD. No problems (although it did take me four install attempts to get my raid setup right).

Hope this works for you, too.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc*


Plug your WD Green into port 4 and simply keep your existing array setup as is.

I have three intel 40g ssd's as raid 0, my port 4 is a 2tb seagate. I have port five empty and six as my DVD. No problems (although it did take me four install attempts to get my raid setup right








).

Hope this works for you, too.


Thanks. I'll give it a whirl. I had my RIAD on the fisrt attempt... we must be on oppsoite sides of the world. Will come back with results.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;14570496*
> Thanks. I'll give it a whirl. I had my RIAD on the fisrt attempt... we must be on oppsoite sides of the world. Will come back with results.


... or go to Disk Management and check it there. You may need to assign a drive letter for it


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;14570606*
> ... or go to Disk Management and check it there. You may need to assign a drive letter for it


Gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..... DISK MANAGER... of course! Thanks. That was it. Been a long time since I used Disk Man. Since my RAID came up all on it's own, I thought the backup disk would too.


----------



## Mopiko Laila

mainly for games....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1951196


----------



## ahriman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


Use the Asmedia connector (7th connector) for your optic drive.


Exactly what I was thinking. At least two people think this is a good solution then.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


You will have to enable the boot ROM if you need to boot from optic drive.

If you do not need to boot from the optic drive then leave the boot ROM disabled.


Good info. Missed that in the manual, thanx for pointing it out.


----------



## incurablegeek

On the Crosshair IV as I recall this was the JMicron Controller (Should be disabled)

On the Crosshair V this is the Asmedia connector.

What is so special about a 7th connector and all the hassles involved and conversation generated in figuring it out? Why is it there even? Why a separate controller.

My interest: I have both the IV and V boards up an running. I also have a single SSD on my V board that I cannot do maintenance on because it is in a RAID array!

It is not. But then again this is a Controller fighting another Controller, or wrong - need another Controller problem.

This is worse than more than 10 years of trying to figure out which friggin case screw to use (remember when we had so very many)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahriman*


So for the reverse -- a single SSD and 3+ SATA disks in RAID -- would I still want to put the SSD on SATA 1, and my optical on 5 or 6? Or does it really make a difference because the controller will figure out the single SSD device and default it to AHCI as long as the port is set to RAID in BIOS?

And then here is the real kicker: what if I decide to RAID 10 with 4 disks, will I need to utilize the 7th Asmedia SATA port which I believe is not getting very favorable feedback?


it is best to put your boot drive on SATA #1 because windows will look there first and if it finds an acceptable drive there it will try to install widows there

SATA 5 and 6 is good for optical drives because you can then set 5 and 6 to IDE

if you want set any of your drive to raid then you will have to go into raid set up and set them to raid

if you want to set up more than 4 data drives (HD, SSD)it would be best to set SATA 1-6 to raid and put your optical drive in SATA #7


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Add lemon juice to knife first...










salt would be better


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


OK... All installed, up and running. Just one small item that honestly has me all stumped up right now. Was hoping someone could point out my noobiness here.

I have 3 HDD's installed. On SATA ports 1 & 3 I have two WD Black 640Gb's which I use in a RAID0 configuration. On SATA port 5 I have a WD Green 1.5Tb HDD which I use for backups and storing my music and such. SATA port 6 has my DVD.

RAID is set up just fine. I have ports 5-6 as IDE's (just as I did on my CH4F). Within BIOS and Win 7 I can see my RAID array and DVD. My WD Green HDD I can only see in BIOS, not Windows 7 and therefore have no access to it. Any Idea's why? The only thing I can think of is that I used one of the SATA 6Gb cables that came with the mobo to connect that 3Gb HDD. Could it be that?


see post # 1492
install the Asmedia driver and/or check to see if the driver is installed
go to windows > computer management > disk management and set up your disk


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


On the Crosshair IV as I recall this was the JMicron Controller (Should be disabled)

On the Crosshair V this is the Asmedia connector.

What is so special about a 7th connector and all the hassles involved and conversation generated in figuring it out? Why is it there even? Why a separate controller.

My interest: I have both the IV and V boards up an running. I also have a single SSD on my V board that I cannot do maintenance on because it is in a RAID array!

It is not. But then again this is a Controller fighting another Controller, or wrong - need another Controller problem.

This is worse than more than 10 years of trying to figure out which friggin case screw to use (remember when we had so very many)


this allows a separate place for â€œpornoâ€ that can be turn on and off and protected


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



this allows a separate place for â€œpornoâ€ that can be turn on and off and protected


Oh Tweeky, you are so wonderfully full of $hit!

Is that really true?









No seriously.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Oh Tweeky, you are so wonderfully full of $hit!

Is that really true?









No seriously.










I wouldn't put just any old shi...stuff on the 7th port if I were you
But you can use the 7th port for anything you like it's your port
normally one would run a cable from the 7th to an external connection this will allow one to move a hard drive from one computer to another with out opening the case or simply to quickly remove the hard drive when the inspector shows up


----------



## incurablegeek

Seriously, why is this 7th port such an oddball with a different controller on the Crosshair IV (JMicron) and then the V (Asmedia)? Both of them are just different forms of dog poop from what I've heard.

Back to my _case-screw-waste-your-life-picking-the-right-one_ analogy. Why, oh why, do the 6 SATA ports and now this 1 (seeming bastard, excuse me) 7th port need to have different controllers. And why are there different 7th port controllers between the IV and the V?

So many different case screws in the 90's too ...









My reason for seeming so obsessed is quite simple. I'm trying to set up both a IV and a V and don't want to be applying fixes on down the line because of all these senseless variables in only 1 iteration of a motherboard.


----------



## AccellGarage

New Clocked 4.0Ghz on AMD PII X4 945 C3 with Crosshair V Formula. Please Add me and Confirm.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1951532


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*


New Clocked 4.0Ghz on AMD PII X4 945 C3 with Crosshair V Formula. Please Add me and Confirm.


please tell how were you able to unlock the multiplier with a 945?
thanks


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnrA;14567763*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1950725











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopiko Laila;14570847*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1951196











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage;14573981*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1951532


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14574112*
> please tell how were you able to unlock the multiplier with a 945?
> thanks


untried Dude ... now I try first to unlock multi for 945 C3 ... What 945 can unlocked. It's only BE


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage;14574220*
> untried Dude ... now I try first to unlock multi for 945 C3 ... What 945 can unlocked. It's only BE


got my fsb and my mult mixed up my bad
welcome to club


----------



## AccellGarage

How bad is ... ?

So I set up AI, look multi 945 is stock x15. And I will experiment my Memory Clock up to 1700 [866Mhz] but timing is auto when Windows won't boot and restrat, no BSOD.


----------



## Russ369

Temps are fine now, I love this board btw... Can't wait for Bulldozer, I wanna get a H100 for it


----------



## AccellGarage

Hi All ... Asus Crosshair V Formula LOVER !!! There, I am happy this board and create new Asus my LOGO Update 990FX logo and SLi Ready.










Can you make this logo, any idea character and background 3D for CVF Lover. just share dude


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

That's cool, my new SSD has some weird start up issues ...





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QocUcBQt-yg&feature=related[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14576360*
> That's cool, my new SSD has some weird start up issues ...


WOW Cool ... Sound Error Windows DJ system







.


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14576360*
> That's cool, my new SSD has some weird start up issues ...


If that is your SSD doing that, then I would let it have your PC. And obey everything it asks, cuz it has control!! Sounds awesome though.


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage;14575503*
> Hi All ... Asus Crosshair V Formula LOVER !!! There, I am happy this board and create new Asus my LOGO Update 990FX logo and SLi Ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you make this logo, any idea character and background 3D for CVF Lover. just share dude


I like it! I had an OCN logo on there for a while.

I DP'ed, so shoot me.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Good morning!

Would like to be added, please. Validation here.



Thank you.


----------



## OnrA

Well i had the same issues most had. Cpu fan error, boot-up problems








One thing interesting, with bios 506 it just doesn't boot unless i switch off-on my psu. Led lights up, fans spin for 2-3 seconds then shuts down. Turning the power supply off-on again it starts working. Re-flashed 404 bios back again. Everything's fine.
Also hated that frozen state issue while secure erasing or updating ssd firmware. Crosshair IV didn't have this difficulty.

506 changes : Improve system stability, i bet it does


----------



## Russ369

Yeah I have that CPU Fan Error bug too, its pretty annoying... Can anyone shed some more light on this bug?


----------



## jcfsusmc

Fan error fix:

Go into EFI/BIOS
Go to the "monitor" tab.
Go to Fan speed control.
Select your type of CPU fan (three pin=DC, four=PWM)
Select standard.
Select standard on chassis fan(s).
You will notice that "Standard" defaults to low limit of 600.
Select the 600, and you have an option of setting your low limits manually.
Do so by selecting "ignore" on both cpu and chassis fans.
Hit F10
Hit enter
Your reboots will now not have any errors for the fans!
DO NOT DISABLE F1 ON ERROR IN THE BOOT TAB!


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc;14579213*
> Fan error fix:
> 
> Go into EFI/BIOS
> Go to the "monitor" tab.
> Go to Fan speed control.
> Select your type of CPU fan (three pin=DC, four=PWM)
> Select standard.
> Select standard on chassis fan(s).
> You will notice that "Standard" defaults to low limit of 600.
> Select the 600, and you have an option of setting your low limits manually.
> Do so by selecting "ignore" on both cpu and chassis fans.
> Hit F10
> Hit enter
> Your reboots will now not have any errors for the fans!
> DO NOT DISABLE F1 ON ERROR IN THE BOOT TAB!


Yeah thats cool and all, but when I do that it messes with my fan speeds... My default cpu fan is 2200 rpm, when I use those settings only runs at about 1500rpm, even if i set it to max...


----------



## yaywafflez

OCN Username: yaywafflez
CPU Type: Phenom II x6 1100T
CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1952564
I think I got it right this time


----------



## incurablegeek

I'm too embarrassed to waste time with this - again. As many will recall, I have a single SSD that my Intel Toolbox says is RAID configured on my Crosshair V. It is not! I have no such problem on my IV board.

As one of you commented, it is driver problem (I bookmark all relevant pages, messed up and did not bookmark this one and cannot find it







)

Should I download and install the following driver from ASUS (per snippet pic) or is there another? I will be downing both of my computers (oil change and complete engine overhall) so my only contact with OCN for assistance will be via smoke signals or by beating a drum.









Thank you so much for indulging me on this one. I shall try to behave better in the future.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


I'm too embarrassed to waste time with this - again. As many will recall, I have a single SSD that my Intel Toolbox says is RAID configured on my Crosshair V. It is not! I have no such problem on my IV board.

As one of you commented, it is driver problem (I bookmark all relevant pages, messed up and did not bookmark this one and cannot find it







)

Should I download and install the following driver from ASUS (per snippet pic) or is there another? I will be downing both of my computers (oil change and complete engine overhall) so my only contact with OCN for assistance will be via smoke signals or by beating a drum.









Thank you so much for indulging me on this one. I shall try to behave better in the future.










Hi, ICG

Why don't you try putting the SSD on the ASMedia connector by it self.( Yes, the 7th connector)

Then configure the BIOS to boot from the ASMedia.

This will isolate it from the RAID configuration that the other drives are on.

What?









Too easy?


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russ369*


Yeah thats cool and all, but when I do that it messes with my fan speeds... My default cpu fan is 2200 rpm, when I use those settings only runs at about 1500rpm, even if i set it to max...


FanXpert doesn't work? I would have exactly the same problem, but I use that tool from the AsusII menu. Hope that helps. Maybe I should have mentioned it above, but as we both know not every tip works for everyone. Good hunting if this won't work either.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


I'm too embarrassed to waste time with this - again. As many will recall, I have a single SSD that my Intel Toolbox says is RAID configured on my Crosshair V. It is not! I have no such problem on my IV board.

As one of you commented, it is driver problem (I bookmark all relevant pages, messed up and did not bookmark this one and cannot find it







)

Should I download and install the following driver from ASUS (per snippet pic) or is there another? I will be downing both of my computers (oil change and complete engine overhall) so my only contact with OCN for assistance will be via smoke signals or by beating a drum.









Thank you so much for indulging me on this one. I shall try to behave better in the future.










incurablegeek -
it may interests you to know that your CH4 and your CH5 have *8 SATA ports* believe it or not ?
if you look on the back of your computer *you will find *the 8th port _(I just you would like to know ???)_


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



incurablegeek -
it may interests you to know that your CH4 and your CH5 have 8 SATA ports believe it or not ?
if you look on the back of your computer you will find the 8th port (I just you would like to know ???)


Thank you Tweeky, That Was Huge!


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


incurablegeek -
it may interests you to know that your CH4 and your CH5 have *8 SATA ports* believe it or not ?
if you look on the back of your computer *you will find *the 8th port _(I just you would like to know ???)_


The 8th port is a shared port with an Internal if I remember right?


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


incurablegeek -
it may interests you to know that your CH4 and your CH5 have *8 SATA ports* believe it or not ?
if you look on the back of your computer *you will find *the 8th port _(I just you would like to know ???)_


The 7th & 8th SATA port are on the ASMedia chip.

I had forgot about the port on the back.

They can also be configured to RAID.









ICG, I know how much you love RAID.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



ICG, I know how much you love RAID.


You guys are a real kick-in-the-ass funny!









Officially and for the record, the only reason I am using RAID is that I have no choice unless ...

One of you brilliant people







can figure out another way to conjoin two 80 Gig. SSD's so as to make one big'un (160 GB SSD).

My one and only fear is that I may _actually_ learn to like RAID.

And then I will be nothing more than a common degenerate like the rest of ya'all!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


You guys are a real kick-in-the-ass funny!









Officially and for the record, the only reason I am using RAID is that I have no choice unless ...

One of you brilliant people







can figure out another way to conjoin two 80 Gig. SSD's so as to make one big'un (160 GB SSD).

My one and only fear is that I may _actually_ learn to like RAID.

And then I will be nothing more than a common degenerate like the rest of ya'all!










Ask and you shall receive:
You set up all disk as single drives
Then using Windows Disk Management you can set your drives to Dynamic Volums
Then you can span across several drives to make one drive

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l.../cc731274.aspx

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...(v=vs.85).aspx

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l...96(WS.10).aspx

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l...48(WS.10).aspx


----------



## incurablegeek

Tweeky, thanks so very much for revealing me for the Dumb Duck (misspelling?) that I really am.

And I am so grateful. All my life I have been required to learn things I don't know just to catch up (usually in foreign countries but also in computers especially).

No sarcasm at all. I am truly appreciative - and you are, rest assured, on my Christmas List from now on!









Truth be told, I usually find myself in a position of leadership and that I hate - at least in the very real sense it can lead to stagnation. But then you guys are always there to remind me of just how much I have yet to learn!









Quickie question: Although I have copied/printed all the links you provided me, I have not had time to read and digest them yet, so would you suggest I use RAID or Disk Management to conjoin these 2 SSD's as 1?

Your opinion only. Thank you so much again. I am really, really grateful.

Sorry to say this because I really don't like Gold Stars, Merit Badges and the like but I guess we all gotta play the game. So ...

----------------------

*I would assume that I should set up 1 SSD only - Install Win 7 64bit and then connect the 2nd SSD (SATA 1 and SATA 2 of course in AHCI) and then after spanning the two drives proceed to install the balance of the programs. That's the only way I know to do it w/out setting up a RAID configuration first.*


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Your opinion only. Thank you so much again. I am really, really grateful.

I would assume that I should set up 1 SSD only - Install Win 7 64bit and then connect the 2nd SSD (SATA 1 and SATA 2 of course in AHCI) and then after spanning the two drives proceed to install the balance of the programs. That's the only way I know to do it w/out setting up a RAID configuration first.


I only use the raid on the motherboard controller its better and faster
The setup above will work too


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



I only use the raid on the motherboard controller its better and faster


You know for as much as I have railed against RAID, I am mentally prepared and got all the setup for a RAID configuration well in hand/well in mind.

Besides, I do think it will be faster - and as you guys know I like SPEED! (Already got my order in for the first AMD 8-core BullXXXter whenever it comes down the pike.)

So I shall swallow my pride, eat crow (no duck thank you) and will give RAID the old college try.

Maybe then, when I have a RAID setup, will I be welcomed into the OCN fold as a Worthy Member. Well, maybe. Maybe not ...









At least I'm not a Lame Duck like Kahbrohn for whom "Disk Management" is an unknown and foreign concept. I mean there _*are*_ limitations to even my ignorance.









So RAID it is - Starting tomorrow.

I shall be offline as a result of needing to bring both my Crosshair IV and V down to be setup again - this time properly. That will give all you slower-minded members time to gather your wits and be better prepared to do battle with me in the future.









Again, you fellows put up with a lot of my "help me, I've fallen and I can't get up" dumb-ass questions. And never once do you make me feel silly as a result. You are all very special and very good people in my book.

Oh btw, Kahbrohn, I have not sent you a PM recently because I don't want to catch any of your "static cling" problems.









-----------------

If this post has a certain edginess too it, I mean no offense. It's just that tonight, as I was back and forth preparing for the arrival of my Intel 510 SSD tomorrow and the whole thing I will do with RAID tomorrow, I was off and on watching this absolutely horrid movie with Christian Slater:

*American Psycho*
For the life of me, I cannot make sense of it. Whoosh! Sorry if it colored my comments accordingly. Don't know if I can recommend this movie. Although I am a huge fan of the TV series "Criminal Minds", I found Christian Slater's performance to be distinctly and unforgettably unnerving. So sorry for all the mean-spirited energy.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;14578260*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1952199











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaywafflez;14580170*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1952564


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14583623*
> You set up all disk as single drives
> Then using Windows Disk Management you can set your drives to Dynamic Volums
> Then you can span across several drives to make one drive


Hate to say it, but this is nothing more than ... [drum roll] RAID, just done in software rather than hardware. And as mentioned hardware RAID is faster.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Hate to say it, but this is nothing more than ... [drum roll] RAID, just done in software rather than hardware. And as mentioned hardware RAID is faster.


Kinda figured that out btw. Also, no way to do that "software way" w/out having an OS installed on a disc separate from the 2 SSD's. So it's basically a long road to nowhere.

Hardware RAID then is the only way to go.

Thanks.

It's amazing what a Duck can do when it just takes a moment to think.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14583076*
> You guys are a real kick-in-the-ass funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of you brilliant people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can figure out another way to conjoin two 80 Gig. SSD's so as to make one big'un (160 GB SSD).


You did ask if there was another way ???
I may have to e-mail you a can of *Raid* for you to play with so you can be like the rest of us ?
My Mother could not watch me all the time - I remember the first time I got my hands on a can of Raid - I have not been the sane since ?


----------



## incurablegeek

Laugh while you can, Tweekster. I am one up-and-coming Duck. I pulled out my 2 80 Giggers, installed Win 7 64 bit with the Intel Toolbox on a spare HDD, prepared to wipe my SSD's and have the RAID setup well in beak - Never went to bed last night.

So step aside all you Wannabe's and Can'tMakeIts ...

*I'm Ready to Rock and Roll!*

(Applications now being taken for membership in the OCN RAID Club)


----------



## Kahbrohn

OK.... Who let the duck out???





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5mYOd_sR2s[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


So step aside all you Wannabe's and Can'tMakeIts ...

(Applications now being taken for membership in the OCN RAID Club)


Wannabe! Sign me up I have a hav can of Raid left


----------



## incurablegeek

Deja Vu: As you may recall, I had this single SSD connected to SATA 1 and set up in AHCI on my Crosshair V board.

Never mind proper setup, I kept being told that single SSD was RAID configured when it was not.

*To avoid this problem in the future with my (should come today) Intel 510 120 GB SSD, what drivers should I replace?*


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Deja Vu: As you may recall, I had this single SSD connected to SATA 1 and set up in AHCI on my Crosshair V board.

Never mind proper setup, I kept being told that single SSD was RAID configured when it was not.

*To avoid this problem in the future with my (should come today) Intel 510 120 GB SSD, what drivers should I replace?*



I do not know all that have done with your computer in the past
but
I would set SATA ports 1 to 4 to AHCI in the BIOS
then
I would put the old boot SSD in SATA 1 and your new SSD in SATA 2 or 3 or 4
then
I would run Intel tool box to see what it said about your new SSD for starters
It being new and not having any info. on it toolbox should show it as a standard drive
I have not used Intel tool box so see the SSD thread
http://www.overclock.net/ssd/

*Or if it was my computer* I would set AHCI in the BIOS then I would install the new SSD *only* and a DVD optic and then install windows 7 on the new SSD and then add other hardware and software

If windows can not see the AHCI drive then you will have to install the AHCI driver as part of windows installation

Be sure its the AHCI driver and not the Raid driver

I have not used AHCI I only use *RAID*


----------



## incurablegeek

Tweeky, it's understandable that you would be confused. My apologies!

For this final, final so-help-me-God, final question, forget everything I talked about with SSD problems, RAID, SSD erasure and the like. That's all taken care of for the *IV board*.

*Now with the V board, for some strange reason, no matter what SSD, whether it be the 80 GB Intel X25M or an Intel 510 SSD, I keep getting told that my SINGLE SSD is RAID Configured.*

Impossible.

I know exactly how to set up AHCI, what SATA ports to use, etc. Did all that on the IV board and never had a single problem.

This is a *problem unique to the V board*. For some odd reason, and I do the following "by the book":

1) Connect Single SSD on SATA #1
2) Connect only one Optical Drive on SATA 5 or 6
3) No HDD's Connected at Setup
4) SATA 1-4 set to AHCI
5) SATA 5-6 set to IDE for Optical Drives
6) After the OS/Programs are installed to the Single Attached SSD, I then connect the other HDD's, peripherals, etc. - i.e. the KISS Method (reduced number of variables).

*Why then on the Crosshair V and the Crosshair V only am I told that my Single SSD is RAID Configured?*

*More importantly, how can I avoid this problem again* - even when I am not, on this Crosshair V, trying to set up a RAID Configuration? Way back when, someone suggested that my AHCI drivers were at fault and that I should download others (if memory serves me).

(All that RAID setup is being done on another computer - the Crosshair IV - and I am now well aware how to do it. As of now, it is no longer an issue.)


----------



## jjceo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


On the Crosshair IV as I recall this was the JMicron Controller (Should be disabled)

On the Crosshair V this is the Asmedia connector.

What is so special about a 7th connector and all the hassles involved and conversation generated in figuring it out? Why is it there even? Why a separate controller.

My interest: I have both the IV and V boards up an running. I also have a single SSD on my V board that I cannot do maintenance on because it is in a RAID array!

It is not. But then again this is a Controller fighting another Controller, or wrong - need another Controller problem.

This is worse than more than 10 years of trying to figure out which friggin case screw to use (remember when we had so very many)


I have the same problem and I contacted ASUS and got no response for 2 months. By the time I got an e-mail asking for more details, I had solved it the same day I sent the question in.

My Asmedia Sata port was running as a stand alone port so I connected my SSD to it and then my Intel SSD Toolbox worked and I could run the trim tool and do my maintenance. I am actually running 7 SATA devices on this board but using the SSD on the Asmedia port and the others are recognized as a RAID array.


----------



## jjceo

For those of your using the Intel SSD series 320 drives please be aware of a serious problem. If this error occurs you will lose your data and operating system if this is your boot drive. Intel is releasing a firmware fix within the next 2 weeks. This problem has been known for 2 months and the fix has not been released yet.

Here is a link to the Intel forum:
http://communities.intel.com/thread/...t=135&tstart=0

===============================================
Currently Being Moderated
Aug 13, 2011 9:17 PM
8/13 Update on "Bad Context 13x Error" for Intel SSD 320 Series
0Share inShare0

Status:

Intel has reproduced, identified root cause, and developed a firmware update which addresses the Bad Context 13x Error being discussed on the Communities site and elsewhere.

Response plan:

The new firmware update is in final validation testing and is targeted for release on IntelÂ® Communities within the next two weeks. Intel takes firmware updates and issues of reliability very seriously and is taking extra steps to support a smooth release. We appreciate your patience.

What should I do if I have not experienced this issue?

To minimize occurrence, if a system requires a shut down, Intel recommends using that systemâ€™s standard power shut down sequence. As with any storage device, Intel recommends users frequently back up their data. Download and install the new firmware when it is available. As with our previous firmware updates, a secure erase is not required.

What should I do if I have experienced this issue?

If you have already experienced a drive failure or encounter this problem before the firmware update is released, please contact your Intel representative or Intel customer support (via web: www.intel.com or phone: www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/contact/phone) for an SSD replacement. An alternative option is to use the Intel Â® SSD Toolbox or similar tools to perform a secure erase in order to restore the SSD to an operational state; all data will be erased. After secure erase, update your SSD with the upcoming firmware. The pending firmware update will not recover user data.

Background:

For users unfamiliar with the issue, an Intel SSD 320 Series drive may exhibit a drive capacity of 8MB and an electronic serial # field containing a message of â€œBAD_CTX 0000013xâ€ due to an unexpected power loss under specific conditions. Once this error occurs, no data on the SSD can be accessed and the user cannot write to or read from the SSD.

Rgds,

Scott

Intel Corporation


----------



## incurablegeek

jjceo, I have no reason to doubt you, but using the Asmedia port for the O Drive or C Partition of OS and Programs sounds a bit like a *snipe hunt*. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snipe_hunt)

The reason I doubt the wisdom of this is that on the Crosshair IV board this 7th SATA port was for JMicron, a real lump of $hit as everybody knows.

*No disrespect intended but I really believe I want my lone Intel SSD 510 120 GB on SATA 1 set to AHCI. After all, that is Standard Procedure.*


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjceo*


I have the same problem and I contacted ASUS and got no response for 2 months. By the time I got an e-mail asking for more details, I had solved it the same day I sent the question in.

My Asmedia Sata port was running as a stand alone port so I connected my SSD to it and then my Intel SSD Toolbox worked and I could run the trim tool and do my maintenance. I am actually running 7 SATA devices on this board but using the SSD on the Asmedia port and the others are recognized as a RAID array.


Ah, Is there a echo in this thread.

ICG,

I will not quote myself, but it does seem that I suggested this two pages back.

I had not tested this configuration.

jjceo has, and said that it works.

Try It, You'll Like It.


----------



## incurablegeek

Color me Stubborn if you wish but I plan to contact ASUS about this. Connecting an SSD to a bastard Asmedia SATA port is just too much of a band-aide for my liking.

I like things done right, and that just sounds like a "make-do" solution. Sure it probably works; but for how long and how well.

Please understand I am not a hobbyist with tons of free time to spend entertaining myself with problem after problem. My days of feeling thrilled about having fixed an ostensibly unfixable computer problem ended circa 1995.

Recapitulation of the Obvious: A single SSD always, always, always goes on SATA 1.

And not on some bastard port that is a replacement for JMicron, which we all know was the ultimate Illegitimate Child.

Asmedia, for what it's worth, was a last minute choice, because the intended controller was not ready for production. In short, Asmedia has all the credentials that JMicron had - hence the B word.

And that my friends is the most subtle sarcasm I can muster after having gone for two solid days without sleep, dealing with this silly-ass problem.

ASUS, here I come!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Color me Stubborn


ASMedia is a subsidiary of Asus


----------



## odin2free

Question..
Should i upgrade from my Formula IV board to this Formula V board?
Just so i can be at least halfway ready for the new Bulldozer chips to come out...
im really hesitant about this FormIV board with new bios update just so it can handle it...(overclocking might become the biggest issue with this board and the am3+)

I see that is the only problem..doing a bios update to change the hardware to match the new am3+ chips...
also its time for an upgrade i do know i really need to get new graphics cards..but in due time that will happen..


----------



## headmixer

I have noted the shortcomings of the SATA chip on the V board from the begining.

Untill there are some BIOS and driver updates to resolve these issues, we will continue to suffer with glitches like ICG has with his SSD being categorized as a RAID disk when it is not.

The V board benches half the READ/WRITE data rate of the IV board, with the exact same setup.

I have not given up hope yet, but I am still not impressed with the V board.


----------



## Russ369

Sucks you guys are having Sata problems... I have a SSD (vertex 3) and everything is fine for me...


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odin2free*


Question..
Should i upgrade from my Formula IV board to this Formula V board?
Just so i can be at least halfway ready for the new Bulldozer chips to come out...
im really hesitant about this FormIV board with new bios update just so it can handle it...(overclocking might become the biggest issue with this board and the am3+)

I see that is the only problem..doing a bios update to change the hardware to match the new am3+ chips...
also its time for an upgrade i do know i really need to get new graphics cards..but in due time that will happen..



The CH4F is a very good board it will run BD with a BIOS up date
BIOS updates are a common thing these days
There has been more talk of more BD delays
I would opt for video cards at this time
I believe that CH5F will be shot lived but I do like my CH5F
There has been talk that the next generation of BD will need a different socket
This is my opinion


----------



## Tatakai All

What's the advantages of using the USB 3.0 ports?


----------



## odin2free

I am actuallly planning on this coming month to build a new notebook & getting new graphics...5770 Crossfire is really time for upgrade...specially for editing photos and video...(this is my opinion and im sticking with it) i like new items keeps me some what happy that my computer can stay uptodate lol

Issues with sata uh oh i think i can wait until BD gets released and until revisions will be made for the motherboards that are out for am3+...

6000 series gpus here i come


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;14595631*
> I am actuallly planning on this coming month to build a new notebook & getting new graphics...5770 Crossfire is really time for upgrade...specially for editing photos and video...(this is my opinion and im sticking with it) i like new items keeps me some what happy that my computer can stay uptodate lol
> 
> Issues with sata uh oh i think i can wait until BD gets released and until revisions will be made for the motherboards that are out for am3+...
> 
> 6000 series gpus here i come


Am I missing something here? 5770's in a notebook???? In crossfire??? HOW!?! Or... are you goin to build a new notebook and as a side project upgrade your desktop to the 6000 series GPU's?

No problem in keeping the ol' rig up to date!


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> ASMedia is a subsidiary of Asus


A common misconception. Perhaps due to the AS- prefix. They are simply one of many suppliers to ASUS et. al.








Quote:


> ASMedia Technology's *customers include all major Taiwanese motherboard vendors* and brand-name OEMs, including ASUS, Dell, ECS, Gigabyte, HP, Seagate, Samsung, Lacie, LG, Liteon, MSI, Sony, and Toshiba.


I still want to solve this problem - the correct way. What company is in bed with another only makes boring after-dinner conversation.

SSD should go to SATA 1. That much we should all know.

Anything else is simply "making do" or a temporary fix.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> The V board benches half the READ/WRITE data rate of the IV board, with the exact same setup.
> 
> I have not given up hope yet, but I am still not impressed with the V board.


Thanks Headmixer. For what it's worth, I joke a lot - but I have never been considered a sloppy thinker.

This SSD can be connected to a ham sandwich solution just is not right.

Never mind. I'll RMA the sunofa***** till they get it right!

Right now they are dealing with one sleep-deprived and thoroughly pissed off individual!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUS Rep*
> We keep sending him boards and he keeps RMAing them to hell. Which we don't have a specific address for, but he insists we all go there to pick them up. Something about ham sandwiches and sloppy thinkers .. I think.


......


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ASUS Rep
> We keep sending him boards and he keeps RMAing them to hell. Which we don't have a specific address for, but he insists we all go there to pick them up. Something about ham sandwiches and sloppy thinkers .. I think.
> ......


What is that supposed to mean?

If you just wanna piss me off, it won't be hard now. I am already there. Been there all last night and all day today actually.

Btw, I don't RMA ASUS boards - only Gigabyte. And my UD5 is already a frequent flier. And while it still doesn't work, as many others have documented on the OCN GB site, it does know it's way back home by now.









I would hope that we all think before we post!









Never mind, though. I am dealing with ASUS Tech Support now - so no more need for misplaced wit.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14596130*
> What is that supposed to mean?
> 
> If you just wanna piss me off, it won't be hard now. I am already there. Been there all last night and all day today actually.
> 
> Btw, I don't RMA ASUS boards - only Gigabyte. And my UD5 is already a frequent flier. And while it still doesn't work, as many others have documented on the OCN GB site, it does know it's way back home by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would hope that we all think before we post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind, though. I am dealing with ASUS Tech Support now - so no more need for misplaced wit.


Whoa partner, just making a joke - I didn't mean to piss you off my friend.


----------



## Russ369

3DMark11: P9329

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1648780;jsessionid=17ku95h0hoga5?show_ads=true&page=/3dm11/1648780?key=yQQbcfscBtmdk4D6BwSrYqKz2RbSKF


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Nice Russ! Here's what I'm working with ..


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Whoa partner, just making a joke - I didn't mean to piss you off my friend.


Yeh ALUCARDVPR, I should have known - coming from a fellow jokester. I haven't slept for more than two days - up all last night and some of the night before.

Well, I fired off a "nice" please, help me to ASUS Tech support, and I'll let you know what I hear.

What's driving me up the wall, is that none of this makes even an ounce of sense.

Anyway ALUCARDVPR, sorry for being so mean to you. I guess I lost my sense of humor for a minute. I mean as much as I bag on my dear friend Kahbrohn (aka KaBoom) for all of his troubles, I should be able to take a joke in return.

Just not like me. Off to bed to get some rest.

I'll just chalk it up to a medical problem I've been dealing with off and on over the years. As I think I mentioned, my eye doctor pointed up the reason awhile back:

It seems I have my optic nerve all twisted up with my rectal nerve - and that sometimes gives me a $hitty Outlook on Life.

Sorry, my friend.


----------



## Russ369

Sweet watercooling man! I really wanna do that when Bulldozer comes out... Wanna get to 5ghz







How does a dual rad work with the fans? are they push right?


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;14595714*
> Am I missing something here? 5770's in a notebook???? In crossfire??? HOW!?! Or... are you goin to build a new notebook and as a side project upgrade your desktop to the 6000 series GPU's?
> 
> No problem in keeping the ol' rig up to date!


hahah

No im upgrading My desktop (My Sig)
need new graphics i feel...

And with crossfire in notebooks..ya its possible but so expensive and honestly its worth just getting a sager with a 6990m and a 2820 rather than get a sli notebook...

i am building a notebook for a side project...saw the new 6990m in notebooks and was wowed ...cant wait to build this 8150 from xoticpc making it a boss computer so i can have it next year when i get done with basic training...


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Geek - its all good man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;14596569*
> Sweet watercooling man! I really wanna do that when Bulldozer comes out... Wanna get to 5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does a dual rad work with the fans? are they push right?


Russ, Its a 360 (Triple) Rad with 3 fans on bottom (Push) and 3 fans on top (Pull). All inside case.

And it works awesome! 38C under full load @ 4.5GHZ









Here's an example of what it looks like - you have to take the top hub off the case to install the 3rd fan on top, but you can see in the pics that it exhaust well.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14595410*
> What's the advantages of using the USB 3.0 ports?


They are twice as fast


----------



## jjceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14593552*
> jjceo, I have no reason to doubt you, but using the Asmedia port for the O Drive or C Partition of OS and Programs sounds a bit like a *snipe hunt*. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snipe_hunt)
> 
> The reason I doubt the wisdom of this is that on the Crosshair IV board this 7th SATA port was for JMicron, a real lump of $hit as everybody knows.
> 
> *No disrespect intended but I really believe I want my lone Intel SSD 510 120 GB on SATA 1 set to AHCI. After all, that is Standard Procedure.*


*A snipe hunt, a form of wild-goose chase that is also known as a fool's errand, is a type of practical joke that involves experienced people making fun of credulous newcomers by giving them an impossible or imaginary task.*

Sorry, my SSD works and has for over 2 months. My Intel SSD Toolbox works and so does Trim. That sir is not a snipe hunt but practical results. RMA your board, but the fix was simple and easy and the results speak for themselves. Who's on a snipe hunt?


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjceo;14603495*
> *A snipe hunt, a form of wild-goose chase that is also known as a fool's errand, is a type of practical joke that involves experienced people making fun of credulous newcomers by giving them an impossible or imaginary task.*
> 
> Sorry, my SSD works and has for over 2 months. My Intel SSD Toolbox works and so does Trim. That sir is not a snipe hunt but practical results. RMA your board, but the fix was simple and easy and the results speak for themselves. Who's on a snipe hunt?


These were rampant in the Army...send the new guy for a special broom to sweep ground clutter off of a radar, or for doppler grease...! What a blast.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> my SSD works and has for over 2 months. My Intel SSD Toolbox works and so does Trim. That sir is not a snipe hunt but practical results.


Sorry you have hurt feelings; and I really do appreciate your attempt to assist.

What we have here is an anomaly in this latest iteration of the Crosshair series and one which will eventually be cleared up with a BIOS update.

And again, with all due respects, the fact that you have "made it work" in a completely incongruous way is indeed "nice", even fortuitous. How well or how long it "works" is quite another. Especially after a BIOS update is made available. Then you might very well find yourself with the Ultimate SNAFU.

Does "my way works" mean that I want to band-aid my computer into operation? No. I still want to do things the way they should be done - and that is SSD #1 on SATA #1 with SATA 1-4 set to AHCI. A quick read of Magic-Man's thread (I can provide many, many more if you wish.) will help you to better understand SSD's and SSD setup.

Please do not be offended by others who don't always take your well-intended advice. Some of us have been around the block a time or two and do have minds of our own. If your way made any logical sense at all (i.e., that's how ASUS intended it), I would not have labeled it a "Snipe Hunt".

However, you must ask yourself why the correct and orthodox procedure for setting up an SSD works -- without event -- on the Crosshair IV but results in nothing but problems on the Crosshair V.

And that, my friend, is the Only Relevant Question.


----------



## bern43

/\/\Strange that you weren't able to fix this. I had the same problem with my Intel SSD 320 and switching to the Microsoft default AHCI driver cleared it up for me. And I'm running it on SATA 1, with 1-3 running as AHCI. I checked the registry and it appears that TRIM is now working and the Intel Toolbox runs fine. Curious what ASUS tells you on this. Maybe a bad SATA connection?


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> switching to the Microsoft default AHCI driver cleared it up for me. And I'm running it on SATA 1, with 1-3 running as AHCI. I checked the registry and it appears that TRIM is now working and the Intel Toolbox runs fine. Curious what ASUS tells you on this. Maybe a bad SATA connection?


Oh My God! Thank you so much. I remember someone saying that the fault was in the AHCI drivers and that I should change them (though they are the same in Win 7 64 bit on both the IV and V boards I have), but this oh-so-hugely jogged my memory.

Quick questions:

1) Did you make any changes in the ASUS BIOS?
2) What BIOS version are you using?
3) SSD on SATA 1?
4) Did you ditch the AMD drivers, add the MS AHCI drivers or what specifically did you do? (see screenshot)

This is H-U-G-E, at least for me. So thanks much!


----------



## incurablegeek

Credit for this one goes to a German friend (Dognose) over on the Gigabyte Board Club (OCN of course). Thought it might be of interest to you guys:

http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/23...liquid-cooling


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14605483*
> Oh My God! Thank you so much. I remember someone saying that the fault was in the AHCI drivers and that I should change them (though they are the same in Win 7 64 bit on both the IV and V boards I have), but this oh-so-hugely jogged my memory.
> 
> Quick questions:
> 
> 1) Did you make any changes in the ASUS BIOS?
> 2) What BIOS version are you using?
> 3) SSD on SATA 1?
> 4) Did you ditch the AMD drivers, add the MS AHCI drivers or what specifically did you do? (see screenshot)
> 
> This is H-U-G-E, at least for me. So thanks much!


I didn't make any changes in the bios, just kept it set to AHCI. I'm on the latest non-beta bios - 0506. SSD is on SATA 1. I ended up selecting Update Driver for the SATA driver listed in the Device Manager. I used the option to search the computer for drivers and the Microsoft one popped up along with the AMD driver. The Microsoft driver should be listed as something like mahci. I just selected that and restarted the system. Good luck!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjceo;14603495*
> *A snipe hunt, a form of wild-goose chase that is also known as a fool's errand, is a type of practical joke that involves experienced people making fun of credulous newcomers by giving them an impossible or imaginary task.*


In the Navy we would send out the new recruits to go get a bucket of steam. Was funny as can be!!!


----------



## incurablegeek

bern43, once again you have "made my day". For several nights now I have not slept. I shall tonight. Thanks again!

Dr. Kabrohn, you never told us about you and your bucket of steam!









Btw, how are you and your *latest* motherboard getting along?

A picture being worth a thousand words:

Dr. KaBoom







Motherboard


----------



## ussoldier_1984

In bios my cpu temp says 48c but under hardware monitor it says 32c and the cores even cooler is the bios accurate or is hardware monitor accurate?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;14608917*
> In bios my cpu temp says 48c but under hardware monitor it says 32c and the cores even cooler is the bios accurate or is hardware monitor accurate?


BIOS is off during overclocking, it's sensor on the mobo socket to read "CPU Temp". When you overclock "CPU Temp" is off on Phenom's by average of 10 degrees. So if you are looking at "CPU Temp" you must offset it.

"Core Temp" is what AMD refers to as "TCTL" and is a _non-physical temperature on an arbitrary scale measured in degrees. It does not represent an actual physical temperature like die or case temperature._.

See "Core Temp" for more accurate readings when overclocking. Anyone that tells you there is a sensor on the CPU for "Core Temp" is confused - That's "CPU Temp"









Also The 62C limit is for the "Core Temp", not "CPU Temp" - see below.

Edit: Ack I confuse them all the time - I did just now. lol - just read what AMD wrote instead.
Quote:


> Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, I just recently had your email forwarded to my department.
> 
> Concerning your question regarding the temperatures with your processor. (1090) the maximum temperature threshold is 62 Celsius which set for the internal die (core) temperature of the chip. The core temperatures have an equational offset to determine temperature which equalizes at about 45 Celsius thus giving you more accurate readings at peak temperatures. The hindrance in this is the sub ambient idle temperature readings you speak of.
> 
> The silicon and adhesives used in manufacturing these processors has a peak temperature rating of 97+ Celsius before any form of degradation will take place. The processor also has a thermal shut off safe guard in place that shuts the processor down at 90 Celsius.
> 
> The Cpu temperature is read form a sensor embedded within the socket of your motherboard causing about a 7-10 Celsius variance form the actual Cpu temperature, which may be what you are reading about on the net.
> 
> You can use an application called AMD overdrive, that will allow you to monitor your temperatures accurately.
> 
> As long as your core temperature has not exceeded the high side of the 60 degree mark for extended periods of time you should be ok. 62 degrees holds a generous safety net to begin with.
> 
> I hope I was able to answer your questions, If you have any more inquiries don't hesitate to contact us.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Alex Cromwell
> Senior Technology Director
> Advanced Micro Devices
> Fort Collins, Colorado
> 2950 East Harmony Road
> Suite 300
> Fort Collins, CO
> 80528-9558


----------



## AccellGarage

Eah that is right Alucar, the same Me ... I had 42C and changing everytime is 44C with 4Core @ 33C to 34C. I think VRM Digi+ is Powerfull. When I playing Dirt3 and BF2 are great @ 49-50C with my Clock 4.0Ghz.

So Alucar, What is a EPU on UEFI or AI Tweak EPU.?


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Damn I forgot about that. so that means I have been up to 62c because under prime i was hitting 52-54 c on hardware monitor. So all phenoms are like that? even the 1090T? time to go water cooling


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Depending on when you were reading my post, I think I may have mislead you - I confuse the two all the time, but refer back to the AMD letter which I added in a edit just now. If you are reading it right now - its correct.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14609754*
> BIOS is off during overclocking, it's sensor on the mobo socket to read "CPU Temp". When you overclock "CPU Temp" is off on Phenom's by average of 10 degrees. So if you are looking at "CPU Temp" you must offset it.
> 
> "Core Temp" is what AMD refers to as "TCTL" and is a _non-physical temperature on an arbitrary scale measured in degrees. It does not represent an actual physical temperature like die or case temperature._.
> 
> See "Core Temp" for more accurate readings when overclocking. Anyone that tells you there is a sensor on the CPU for "Core Temp" is confused - That's "CPU Temp"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also The 62C limit is for the "Core Temp", not "CPU Temp" - see below.
> 
> Edit: Ack I confuse them all the time - I did just now. lol - just read what AMD wrote instead.


So as long as i monitor temps with amd overdrive its accurate? is that what the letter is saying? the amd overdrive is stating the same temps as my core temps. I think im too tired to understand anything right now. soo if i read that right I am ok it really is the 52-54 c that hardware monitor reads? and its the core temps that can not exceed the 62c not cpu temp?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;14610188*
> So as long as i monitor temps with amd overdrive its accurate? is that what the letter is saying? the amd overdrive is stating the same temps as my core temps. I think im too tired to understand anything right now. soo if i read that right I am ok it really is the 52-54 c that hardware monitor reads? and its the core temps that can not exceed the 62c not cpu temp?


If you are looking at the "Core Temps" in hardware monitor you are good. Yes that is the reading that cannot exceed 62C. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14608605*
> bern43, once again you have "made my day". For several nights now I have not slept. I shall tonight. Thanks again!
> 
> Dr. Kabrohn, you never told us about you and your bucket of steam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, how are you and your *latest* motherboard getting along?
> 
> A picture being worth a thousand words:
> 
> Dr. KaBoom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard


Loving it. Haven't started to OC yet. Hot weather here is a PITA right now. Idling at about 40*C and yes, I have reseated that water block several times already. Once the AC gets turned on at night, the temp dust drops down like crazy into the high 20's, low 30's so I know it's ambient's that is playing havoc on my rig.

I will need to create 2 profiles. a "Summer" profile with everything at stock - or maybe even underclock a bit.... and a "Winter" profile where I can OC upwards of 4.0Ghz.


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;14608278*
> In the Navy we would send out the new recruits to go get a bucket of steam. Was funny as can be!!!


Ah! If only I could find someone on OCN that could sale me a left handed screw driver, so i can install/uninstall my PC parts a lot more easy.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14610263*
> If you are looking at the "Core Temps" in hardware monitor you are good. Yes that is the reading that cannot exceed 62C. Sorry for any confusion.


then what is the max temp on the cpu in hardware monitor? I had always thought that cpu temp was the one that couldn't go above 62. my core temps are always very low on my 4.0 oc and do I need to add that 10C to the core temps still? here is a screen shot of amd overdrive temp mon and hardware monitor with prime running. If I have understood everything correctly the core temps are the one that can not go above 62c but do I still need to add 10c to the core temps?








By ussoldier_1984 at 2011-08-17


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;14608278*
> In the Navy we would send out the new recruits to go get a bucket of steam. Was funny as can be!!!


LOL....In the Army we would send them out to find grid-squares and flight-line.


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X;14618574*
> LOL....In the Army we would send them out to find grid-squares and flight-line.


And don't forget cable stretchers....LOL


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;14614194*
> then what is the max temp on the cpu in hardware monitor? I had always thought that cpu temp was the one that couldn't go above 62. my core temps are always very low on my 4.0 oc and do I need to add that 10C to the core temps still? here is a screen shot of amd overdrive temp mon and hardware monitor with prime running. If I have understood everything correctly the core temps are the one that can not go above 62c but do I still need to add 10c to the core temps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By ussoldier_1984 at 2011-08-17


Leave "Core Temp" alone. If anything you would subtract 10 from "CPU Temp" as it usually reads higher than actual core temp.

But you'd only need to do that if you couldn't see your "Core Temp" - as some programs only show "CPU Temp". And yes again "Core Temp" is 62C recommended max according to AMD.

Via Tapatalk


----------



## fishhawk

Going to try out one of theses boards from neweggs open box section-killer price on it-hold my breathe untill i get it installed and running-lol. $169.99 free shipping at new egg, used my son to create a new account so to get the extra $10 off. lol.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14620899*
> Leave "Core Temp" alone. If anything you would subtract 10 from "CPU Temp" as it usually reads higher than actual core temp.
> 
> But you'd only need to do that if you couldn't see your "Core Temp" - as some programs only show "CPU Temp". And yes again "Core Temp" is 62C recommended max according to AMD.
> 
> Via Tapatalk


Ok... so let me re-confirm (yeah, yeah, yeah, I know... another unbeliever but YOU guys YOURSELVES taught me what I know and I see I need to regress here







)

I DL'ed AMD OD. I look at my cores and each core is showing me a temp of 26.6*C. Speed Fan and AOD are showing me a CPU Temp (TMPIN0 - Corrected to '0' instead of 1) of 42*C. So I pay attention to the CORE TEMP then, right? Just for the record, my ambient is 89*F/32*C. My system is water cooled. Doesn't the Core Temp seem a bit low in relation to my ambient then?

I hate "re-learning" things... maaaaannnnn... J/K guys. Please clear this for me. I have backed off my OC because of the 42*C idle temp the past few weeks.


----------



## ahriman

How frickin' COOL is THIS?
(just got my fist look at graphical BIOS)


----------



## tianh

Love my board, two questions.

How do i remove the ASMedia can not find device at the beginning of start up?

And also in BIOS it says ROG LOGO LED enabled but I dont see anything lit up..

Thanks guys


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Figured I'd ask here.....finally got time to build my BD build, but when installing my Dominators in my sig rig with the CHV...the DRAM LED lights up and nothing happens. Tried multiple sticks and even a new set and still get the same results. Any other CHV users have this problem?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;14639549*
> Figured I'd ask here.....finally got time to build my BD build, but when installing my Dominators in my sig rig with the CHV...the DRAM LED lights up and nothing happens. Tried multiple sticks and even a new set and still get the same results. Any other CHV users have this problem?


Have you tried clearing the CMOS yet? If so, have you tried the MemOK button?


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Canis-X*


Have you tried clearing the CMOS yet? If so, have you tried the MemOK button?


Thanks for answering, yeah I have tried both the MemOK + clearing the CMOS multiple times. MemOK takes 2-3 seconds and the the DRAM LED will light back up. Clearing the CMOS doesn't seem to do anything. I haven't been able to modify anything as the screen stays black. Clearning the CMOS and it'll boot right back to the DRAM LED staying lit.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tianh*


Love my board, two questions.

How do i remove the ASMedia can not find device at the beginning of start up?


What do you mean? I'm not sure that I follow. Are you referring to disabling the ASMedia USB 3.0 / ASMedia SATA or do you mean that it is listed as first in the boot order and you want that changed?
















Quote:



And also in BIOS it says ROG LOGO LED enabled but I dont see anything lit up..

Thanks guys










Might be in reference to the Q LED lights, not sure.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w*


Thanks for answering, yeah I have tried both the MemOK + clearing the CMOS multiple times. MemOK takes 2-3 seconds and the the DRAM LED will light back up. Clearing the CMOS doesn't seem to do anything. I haven't been able to modify anything as the screen stays black. Clearning the CMOS and it'll boot right back to the DRAM LED staying lit.


What kind of ram have you tried (model numbers, if you don't mind)? Are any of the RAM sticks that you have tried on the QVL for the board? I usually get one stick of the cheapest ram that is on the QVL just so that I can get into the BIOS and be able to manually configure the settings for the RAM that I intend to use with my rig.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

I'm wanting to use my CMT8GX3M2A2000C9 Corsair Dominators in my sig rig. But I have also tried these Ripjaws: F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL. Well I just noticed the Ripjaws weren't on the QVL...could have sworn they were. I do have another set of dominators (CMT6GX3M3A2000C8) that are one there and will try them tonight. Really hope this will work.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w*


Figured I'd ask here.....finally got time to build my BD build, but when installing my Dominators in my sig rig with the CHV...the DRAM LED lights up and nothing happens. Tried multiple sticks and even a new set and still get the same results. Any other CHV users have this problem?


I did BUT in my case (and it may not relate to your particular situation) I had a bad PSU. I swapped in a new PSU and all taken care of.

- Try placing sticks in both red slots only, if nothing happens then in the black slots only. If nothing...
- Try using a single stick known to work (test in friends computer or something) in the first red slot. If nothing, then the second red slot. If nothing the first black slot and finally the second black slot. This is how I discovered I was having a voltage issue on my board leading to the bad PSU - my single stick worked in only ONE of the RAM slots on the board (the second black slot).
- Confirm the RAM is on the QVL even though many here use non-listed RAM with good results

Hope this helps in any way...


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;14640378*
> I did BUT in my case (and it may not relate to your particular situation) I had a bad PSU. I swapped in a new PSU and all taken care of.
> 
> - Try placing sticks in both red slots only, if nothing happens then in the black slots only. If nothing...
> - Try using a single stick known to work (test in friends computer or something) in the first red slot. If nothing, then the second red slot. If nothing the first black slot and finally the second black slot. This is how I discovered I was having a voltage issue on my board leading to the bad PSU - my single stick worked in only ONE of the RAM slots on the board (the second black slot).
> - Confirm the RAM is on the QVL even though many here use non-listed RAM with good results
> 
> Hope this helps in any way...


Yep, tried everything you suggested minua the RAM being on the QVL. Thought hte Ripjaws were, but weren't. I have another set lying around that is on the QVL.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Ok... so let me re-confirm (yeah, yeah, yeah, I know... another unbeliever but YOU guys YOURSELVES taught me what I know and I see I need to regress here







)

I DL'ed AMD OD. I look at my cores and each core is showing me a temp of 26.6*C. Speed Fan and AOD are showing me a CPU Temp (TMPIN0 - Corrected to '0' instead of 1) of 42*C. So I pay attention to the CORE TEMP then, right? Just for the record, my ambient is 89*F/32*C. My system is water cooled. Doesn't the Core Temp seem a bit low in relation to my ambient then?

I hate "re-learning" things... maaaaannnnn... J/K guys. Please clear this for me. I have backed off my OC because of the 42*C idle temp the past few weeks.


I just use Core Temp, with no adjustment or offsets. It's much easier as it only reports core temps and nothing else =)


----------



## jjceo

Here is the article:

Here is the link to Intel:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18363

Intel Releases Firmware Update for SSD 320 Drives That Fixes '8MB Bug'

Intel has posted a firmware update for the Intel SSD 320 Series (firmware 4PC10362) which addresses the '8MB Bug' or the 'Bad Context 13x Error' as Intel called it. This is great news and it hopefully puts to bed an issue that has been plaguing Intel for months. If you own an Intel SSD 320 drive you can download firmware 4PC10362 (also called FW version 0362) from www.intel.com/go/ssdfirmware.

For users unfamiliar with the issue, an Intel SSD 320 Series drive may exhibit a drive capacity of 8MB and an electronic serial # field containing a message of "BAD_CTX 0000013x" caused by an unexpected power loss under specific conditions. Once this error occurs, no data on the SSD can be accessed and the user cannot write to or read from the SSD.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Okay, home now and I tried clearing CMOS + MemOK with the QVL MEM set transposed in every possible DRAM slot. Cleared CMOS + MemOK every time and still the DRAM LED lights up. Me thinks this might be the motherboard?


----------



## jjceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43;14608038*
> I didn't make any changes in the bios, just kept it set to AHCI. I'm on the latest non-beta bios - 0506. SSD is on SATA 1. I ended up selecting Update Driver for the SATA driver listed in the Device Manager. I used the option to search the computer for drivers and the Microsoft one popped up along with the AMD driver. The Microsoft driver should be listed as something like mahci. I just selected that and restarted the system. Good luck!


When I ask for a driver update it tells me that the best driver software for your device is already installed. The driver provider is AMD, the driver date is 3/4/2011 and the driver version is 1.2.1.292. I do not get the second choice of choosing a Microsoft driver. Do you have any ideas of where else to find it.

I am using the original beta BIOS and have not flashed the 0506 version.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Okay, well nevermind my CMT6GX3M3A2000C8 (which is on the QVL) went with 2x2 sticks for 4GBs at stock 2000MHz. I'm in the UEFI now. Thinking I should change the frequency to 1066? Not sure what I need to change in here to get mine to work. Think i'll be able to get my 4Gb sticks to work for 16GBs?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;14645081*
> Okay, well nevermind my CMT6GX3M3A2000C8 (which is on the QVL) went with 2x2 sticks for 4GBs at stock 2000MHz. I'm in the UEFI now. Thinking I should change the frequency to 1066? Not sure what I need to change in here to get mine to work. Think i'll be able to get my 4Gb sticks to work for 16GBs?


see 1st post for help with high freq. memory

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Intel SSD and AHCI driver fix
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by bern43 View Post
> I didn't make any changes in the bios, just kept it set to AHCI. I'm on the latest non-beta bios - 0506. SSD is on SATA 1. I ended up selecting Update Driver for the SATA driver listed in the Device Manager. I used the option to search the computer for drivers and the Microsoft one popped up along with the AMD driver. The Microsoft driver should be listed as something like mahci. I just selected that and restarted the system. Good luck!
> When I ask for a driver update it tells me that the best driver software for your device is already installed. The driver provider is AMD, the driver date is 3/4/2011 and the driver version is 1.2.1.292. I do not get the second choice of choosing a Microsoft driver. Do you have any ideas of where else to find it.
> 
> I am using the original beta BIOS and have not flashed the 0506 version.


I have been all over the net on this one, because on my Crosshair V Board my single SSD is mistakenly classified as RAID Configured.









I can also assure you that after a week of pursuing this "issue", I know more than most people/technicians, etc.

And nobody knows anything for sure! If I printed as support all that I have learned as to why this is a controller problem on the V board but not on the IV board, I would only waste space. And no conclusion could be drawn. And ASUS won't answer me.

("No, it must be a Microsoft controller"; "Nah, it's an ASUS controller"; "it's not really the ASUS AHCI driver... it's AMD's. Intel's storage drivers will not work on that controller."

What it all boils down to, guys, is Magic and Witchcraft! Nobody Knows Nothing!









If I do learn anything (not somebody thinks ...) that works, and I have tested it, I will post it in the most literate and sober of fashions.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Geek, I'm sorry your having these problems. I wish I had a solution for this. It appears to just be Intel SSD related? My new Crucial M4 SSD is setup with just Windows installed and few programs. At the time of installation it was just the lone M4 SSD in the system and it defaulted to AHCI mode - on SATA 1. I then rebooted, installed my HDD for all other programs on SATA 2, and took a quick look in BIOS - both drives were ACHI still. Driver is Windows 6.1.7600.16385 for both drives. SATA Controller drivers are AMD 1.2.1.292 and Asmedia 1.2.2.0. I wish I could help.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Driver is Windows 6.1.7600.16385 for both drives. SATA Controller drivers are AMD 1.2.1.292 and Asmedia 1.2.2.0. *I wish I could help.*


Actually, you have helped - as always. Thanks.

All I can do right now is gather more and more information, and then test everything, document results and in so doing learn something that actually works and is not just patchwork.

The problem is there are so many variables it's hard to lay blame. And laying blame is not at all productive.

I think you make good sense in saying the SATA Controller is AMD. What makes me feel more and more secure in my knowledge, before I test (and that is a huge time-consuming process as you well know) is hearing the same thing said again and again.

Odd thing is I'm well beyond sure that most users are completely oblivious to the problem, i.e. that their single SSD set up on SATA #1 with AHCI is classified as RAID Configured. Only reason I am aware of this is that *certain features of the Intel SSD Toolbox will not work* as a result.

There are many times that I really wished I did not have such a mind for detail. Sometimes ignorance can be bliss - or so it seems.


----------



## bern43

/\/\ Hmmm. That's strange that it didn't give you the option to install the microsoft driver. It should be there. I'm not at my desktop right now, but I'll check over the weekend and see if I can't re-trace my steps a bit better as to how I switched the driver. My understanding is that the AMD driver doesn't do TRIM. Supposedly only the Microsoft and Intel drivers will work. Have you looked into installing the Intel driver?

One other thought? Have you tried posting over on the ASUS ROG forums? The Asus guy over there, Raja, seems to be pretty knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14647401*
> Odd thing is I'm well beyond sure that most users are completely oblivious to the problem, i.e. that their single SSD set up on SATA #1 with AHCI is classified as RAID Configured. Only reason I am aware of this is that *certain features of the Intel SSD Toolbox will not work* as a result.


As far as I know, and maybe this is not correct, but a RAID array will always show up as 1 drive. If you have a RAID 1 (mirrored) then the drive will show up as the size of the individual drive. If they are in RAID 0 (stripe) they will show up as the capacity of the drives combined.

- So if I add another drive, which I did, if it was in RAID mode it would only show up as 1 drive, but it doesn't, it shows up as two individual drives. So are you saying that it was in RAID mode, then when I added the other drive it somehow switched to true ACHI mode for both drives? This is just me thinking here - still _trying_ to help


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Geek, just to clarify - and I could probably scroll back through 100s of posts to find this answer, but I also want to make sure the situation is on what you are currently running. You are running a single SSD for Windows. Intel Toolbox is telling you this is RAID configured. Are you running any other drives? And what mode do you want them in. I'm sorry just clarify for me exactly what you want to do.


----------



## tianh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X;14640073*
> What do you mean? I'm not sure that I follow. Are you referring to disabling the ASMedia USB 3.0 / ASMedia SATA or do you mean that it is listed as first in the boot order and you want that changed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be in reference to the Q LED lights, not sure.


Here is the exact screen I get when I start my computer, it takes about 3 seconds and as far as I am concerned, gives me no relevant info that I need. Anyway to disable it?


----------



## tianh

Add me to the club too please









tianh
AMD Phenom X4 955 BE
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1960667


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tianh;14649995*
> Here is the exact screen I get when I start my computer, it takes about 3 seconds and as far as I am concerned, gives me no relevant info that I need. Anyway to disable it?


Lol, I hope someone knows a way, cuz I have to look at this screen every time too.


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tianh;14649995*
> Here is the exact screen I get when I start my computer, it takes about 3 seconds and as far as I am concerned, gives me no relevant info that I need. Anyway to disable it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc;14650107*
> Lol, I hope someone knows a way, cuz I have to look at this screen every time too.


In BIOS, go to "Advanced" tab, click "Onboard Devices Configuration," click "ASM1061 Storage Controller," select "Disabled"


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahriman*


In BIOS, go to "Advanced" tab, click "Onboard Devices Configuration," click "ASM1061 Storage Controller," select "Disabled"


Really?

Edit: Yep, he is correct! What do ya know. Maybe I shoulda played around a little more.







, thanks! Plus rep for you.


----------



## ahriman

My first rep, feeling all warm -n- fuzzy.







You are welcome.


----------



## tianh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahriman*


My first rep, feeling all warm -n- fuzzy.







You are welcome.


+ rep for you too. Thanks again









On another note, does anyone know why my Crosshair V sig isnt showing up in my signature? Its there in the user CP..


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tianh*


+ rep for you too. Thanks again









On another note, does anyone know why my Crosshair V sig isnt showing up in my signature? Its there in the user CP..


Lol, you have "IV". Just go here and make sure it says "V". http://www.overclock.net/specs.php

Quote:



My first rep, feeling all warm -n- fuzzy. You are welcome.


No problem, keep helping people out you get more.


----------



## ahriman

OK, cannot get my RAID working properly, but here is my submission to be admitted anyway...HOOK ME UP WID DA CLUB!

OCN User Name: ahriman
CPU Type: AMD Phenom II X4 945
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1960834


----------



## yaywafflez

YES FINALLY!!! I hate that screen. + rep


----------



## Tatakai All

What's funny is that that was stated earlier on in this thread.


----------



## yaywafflez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


What's funny is that that was stated earlier on in this thread.


Sorry, but 163 pages is a lot to read through


----------



## incurablegeek

Over on the Intel forum I met a tech who was a software engineer for Lucent: http://communities.intel.com/people/parsec

Here is what he said - very clear and very no-nonsense definitive:

Quote:



It's very simple, you have an AMD CPU mother board, and that board will have an AMD chipset that supports that CPU. On your board, that is the 990FX chipset. On Intel CPU boards, there will be Intel chipsets. Intel chipset drivers will not work on AMD chipsets, and vice versa. Microsoft's msahci driver is capable of working on both chipsets, but the installation program of an AMD or Intel chipset driver will fail and stop when it does not find a compatible chipset. *ASUS has no control over that. The drivers they "provide" are sourced from AMD or Intel, etc, ASUS does not write driver software.*

If you can get the Intel SSD Toolbox to run on an AMD chipset mother board, you are very lucky. Using the msahci driver is not bad advice in general, but whether or not it performs as well as the AMD driver I do not know.

This thing with the AMD driver seeing your 510 as being a RAID configured SSD is strange. There are a few SSDs that actually are two SSDs in RAID 0 in one box, but not the Intel 510, or any Intel SSD. That sounds like a bug in the AMD SATA driver or BIOS. Is this something new with the 990FX chipset, or have users seen this happen with other AMD boards/chipsets? Did you check the AMD forums for any info on this?


My other question:

Quote:



While a simple check of the Win 7 Registry and via Command Line can confirm that TRIM is enable, prefetch and superfetch disabled, etc., how the heck is anyone really to know if TRIM is actually being carried out?


And Parsec's response:

Quote:



Your question about knowing if TRIM is actually occurring is a good one. I have never heard of a method of monitoring that, and if there was one it would be common knowledge in forums, etc.


All posts and communication can be found at: http://communities.intel.com/message/136544#136544


----------



## incurablegeek

ALUCARDVPR, please feel free to weigh in here.

What I don't want to do is encounter this problem down the road (soon I hope) when I replace my 6-core AMD on my Crosshair V board with Bulldozer.









So now that it makes sense that we use AMD SATA (AHCI and RAID) drivers, the question is which one is optimal for the long run.

AMD 1.2.1.292 (ALUCARDVPR's recommendation) VERSUS what I found at http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownloa...d_windows.aspx

What we have here, guys, is a mini-version of the Gong Show for drivers.


----------



## HK_47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahriman*


In BIOS, go to "Advanced" tab, click "Onboard Devices Configuration," click "ASM1061 Storage Controller," select "Disabled"


+rep, that damn screen was annoying me, now my boot time is like 10 seconds faster


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaywafflez;14651966*
> Sorry, but 163 pages is a lot to read through


I know what you mean I was just poking fun. I've done that in a couple of other threads and was amazed at how some people freaked out about me not going through a ridiculous amount of pages to find an answer instead of out right asking.


----------



## yaywafflez

Stupid question time!!! Will any (reasonable) game push my graphics card as much as the maxed out heaven benchmark? Some people have also said that this would be botlenecked by my cpu?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Well... I have used Heaven benchmark and I have yet to find a game (and I max them out) that would push my GPU as much as Heaven does... But I did not stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night so lets see if someone else chimes in on this and agrees with me.

Usually though, benchmarking tools have a tendency to push harder and farther than normal applications do.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14652893*
> ALUCARDVPR, please feel free to weigh in here.
> 
> What I don't want to do is encounter this problem down the road (soon I hope) when I replace my 6-core AMD on my Crosshair V board with Bulldozer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now that it makes sense that we use AMD SATA (AHCI and RAID) drivers, the question is which one is optimal for the long run.
> 
> AMD 1.2.1.292 (ALUCARDVPR's recommendation) VERSUS what I found at http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/raid_windows.aspx
> 
> What we have here, guys, is a mini-version of the Gong Show for drivers.


I still need to know what your setup looks like, believe it or not that's going to determine which AMD driver will work best for you in the long run. Are you going to run the Intel SDD by itself or do you have other drives in the mix - if so, do you want the other drives in RAID or everything in ACHI?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tianh;14650094*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1960667











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman;14650986*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1960834


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

I will be doing something very special when this club reaches 100 members. At this point it could be cookies, not sure. I'm thinking of giving a prize away to 1 member - pulled from the member list randomly (ok, there is no such thing as a true random number generator - so let's call it pseudo-random).

What do you guys think?


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14658182*
> What do you guys think?


I like cookies.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> At this point it could be cookies, not sure. I'm thinking of giving a prize away to 1 member


Quote:


> I like cookies.


Ask your local Duck. We like cookies Big Time!









Quote:


> Are you going to run the Intel SDD by itself or do you have other drives in the mix - if so, do you want the other drives in RAID or everything in ACHI?


ALUCARDVPR, What a relevant question that is, because I just set up my two 80 GB Intel SSD's in RAID and was of course wondering the same thing myself.

So as not to confuse you further, please allow me to say that I decided to put these two older X25M's in the Corsair IV and the new Intel 510 in the Crosshair V.

But no big difference, eh?









After I set, by default cause no other choices available, SATA 1-4 to RAID, I noticed that SATA 5 and 6 also got RAIDed.

Relevant Info and Questions:

1) Aside from the RAID 0 two 80 GB Intel SSD's, the hard drives (many) will all be 1 TB Western Digitals + two optical drives (1 traditional read/write and 1 BluRay) which I assume should go on SATA 5, 6.

2) How do I tell the BIOS (or no need to) that I want RAID 0?

3) Will the 2 Western Digitals HDD's know they should be AHCI?

4) How will my Optical Drives fair if all SATA ports defer to SATA 1 and 2 and therefore become RAID?

Thanks, ALUCARDVPR, I hope that's enough information.

Btw, had I known you were in charge of the cookies, I sure would have been nicer to you in the past.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Guys, If there is a better answer to these questions or if you believe I have stated something incorrectly - then please chime in.

*2) How do I tell the BIOS (or no need to) that I want RAID 0?*

The options in the ASUS bios should be set to RAID, this will not affect the drives in non-RAID. The RAID array is built in the Intel BIOS RAID configuration tool, Ctrl-I during boot up. When you set the members and RAID level, you should see all your drives currently connected to the SATA bus. Select the drives you want, and the RAID level. Once the array is defined, the regular BIOS will treat your hard drives as a single logical disk. Under drives make sure the drive with your OS is selected first, and then back out to Boot Order and make sure the CD-ROM is first, OS disk is second. The Intel RAID array shouldn't even show up since it isn't the primary disk.

*3) Will the 2 Western Digitals HDD's know they should be AHCI? *

If they aren't defined in the RAID Array, then yes.

*4) How will my Optical Drives fair if all SATA ports defer to SATA 1 and 2 and therefore become RAID?*

From my experience, they may not even be detected by Windows - if that were to happen.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


After I set, by default cause no other choices available, SATA 1-4 to RAID, I noticed that SATA 5 and 6 also got RAIDed.

*Yes, if you don't want SATA 5-6 in RAID, you can select them to IDE. AHCI is not available to you as an option to those two ports when ports 1-4 are in RAID.*

Relevant Info and Questions:

1) Aside from the RAID 0 two 80 GB Intel SSD's, the hard drives (many) will all be 1 TB Western Digitals + two optical drives (1 traditional read/write and 1 BluRay) which I assume should go on SATA 5, 6.

2) How do I tell the BIOS (or no need to) that I want RAID 0? *Assuming a clean install of everything and you have created your RAID drivers disk, set your SATA ports to RAID as mentioned above. Then, reboot. As you reboot, "Ctrl-F". You should see the AMD Option ROM Utility (page 4-40 - Section 4.4.4 of the manual). It's all just as the manual states. You will see your connected drives there. You select the drives you want in your RAID. Might be a good idea to identify them ahead of time.*

*As for the RAID Driver disk, a USB floppy disk drive (about $19 at your local computer parts store) will come in handy. The trick will be to find a floppy. I have it for well over 8 years now and worked like a charm. Legacy technology FTW! I am not sure but I believe there is a way to do this driver setup with a CD. Not sure if possible with a mem stick.*

*Basically, just plop in the utilities disk that came with your mobo and boot from it. You will have a DOS screen with options. Select the one that stated "RAID" in it and thats it. The hard part will be the media you use. If you have that USB floppy drive, you will be good.*

3) Will the 2 Western Digitals HDD's know they should be AHCI? *Not familiar with AHCI at all but from what I see, AHCI will not be available to you once in RAID. Maybe I am wrong here?*

4) How will my Optical Drives fair if all SATA ports defer to SATA 1 and 2 and therefore become RAID? *As long as the ODD are not included into a RAID (via the ROM Utility I mentioned above), they would continue to operate normally I believe.*

Thanks, ALUCARDVPR, I hope that's enough information.

Btw, had I known you were in charge of the cookies, I sure would have been nicer to you in the past.










I feel like crap today so I hope I answered something right... Sorry if I didn't. Couldn't leave a confused duck running about out there like that.


----------



## nostalgia

Greetings!

I was hoping to become a proud new member of the Crosshair V club, but I seem to have a persistent issue with my new board:

New setup:

* Motherboard : Asus Crosshair V
* CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE
* GPU: Asus HD6950 2GB DirectCU II
* PSU: Seasonic X-760
* RAM: <various, see below>
* HDD: None yet
* ODD: None yet

Problem:

* Solid red DRAM QLED at the end of each and every boot attempt.
* Not even a glimpse of the BIOS-screen on the display (monitor remains in standby).

Details:

* Tried with a few sets and single sticks of DDR3 RAM (for example, older Mushkin set that's working flawlessly with my old Crosshair III) in different slots.
* My main RAM is this G.Skill set (found from the ASUS Crosshair V QVL).
* The Mushkin set is similar to this one, but different heatspreaders.
* I tried CMOS-reset (battery off, power chord off, Clear CMOS jumper in place), no help.
* I tried the Go-button (aka. MEMOK), it does its cycle and ends with a solid red DRAM QLED.

Options:

* Keep up with the reboot cycles and hope that I reach the BIOS at some point.
* RMA the board and hope that I will have a less quirky one in return.
* Borrow another stick of DDR3 for testing from work.
* Swap CPU with the Phenom II X2 550 BE from my old rig (any point in this?)
* Other?

To clarify, this is a completely new build from new parts, I haven't even been able to get into BIOS yet. I would appreciate any further troubleshooting tips or suggestions you might have. At this point I'm just hoping to pinpoint the source of this unusual behaviour and hopefully rule out user error.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



I hope I answered something right... Sorry if I didn't. Couldn't leave a confused duck running about out there like that.


Yeh right! Like I'm gonna take advice from the Dr. Kevorkian of motherboards!























And ALUCARDVPR, thanks for all the *Good Advice* as always. Much appreciate.

Your suggestions are always to the point and so very relevant.









Unlike some others ...









Seriously, let me digest all this great advice, you too Dr. K., and I'll do my best to process it all. Sure do appreciate your assistance - and especially your kindness.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nostalgia*


Greetings!

I was hoping to become a proud new member of the Crosshair V club, but I seem to have a persistent issue with my new board:

New setup:

* Motherboard : Asus Crosshair V
* CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE
* GPU: Asus HD6950 2GB DirectCU II
* PSU: Seasonic X-760
* RAM: <various, see below>
* HDD: None yet
* ODD: None yet

Problem:

* Solid red DRAM QLED at the end of each and every boot attempt.
* Not even a glimpse of the BIOS-screen on the display (monitor remains in standby).

Details:

* Tried with a few sets and single sticks of DDR3 RAM (for example, older Mushkin set that's working flawlessly with my old Crosshair III) in different slots.
* My main RAM is this G.Skill set (found from the ASUS Crosshair V QVL).
* The Mushkin set is similar to this one, but different heatspreaders.
* I tried CMOS-reset (battery off, power chord off, Clear CMOS jumper in place), no help.
* I tried the Go-button (aka. MEMOK), it does its cycle and ends with a solid red DRAM QLED.

Options:

* Keep up with the reboot cycles and hope that I reach the BIOS at some point.
* RMA the board and hope that I will have a less quirky one in return.
* Borrow another stick of DDR3 for testing from work.
* Swap CPU with the Phenom II X2 550 BE from my old rig (any point in this?)
* Other?

To clarify, this is a completely new build from new parts, I haven't even been able to get into BIOS yet. I would appreciate any further troubleshooting tips or suggestions you might have. At this point I'm just hoping to pinpoint the source of this unusual behaviour and hopefully rule out user error.










You've done a great job.

*Now make sure there are no bent pins. Reseat the CPU - lever is down.

*ATX 8-pin connected for CPU

* Two 75W 6-pin PCIe connectors for your GPU. Make sure it's seated properly too.

Via iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## incurablegeek

Ok, everything was almost stupid-simple (I read the manual for the Crosshair IV). RAID setup in the BIOS and then via the "AMD Option ROM Utility"
(yawn ...)

Now here's my problem:

I have tried every which way (drivers from the ASUS installation disk, download AMD RAID drivers, etc.) and none of the drives are accepted by Win 7, even if I turn off the "must be signed drivers" box in the Win 7 setup.

And everywhere I look it keeps talking about "Floppy Disk" and "Drive A". Am I stuck in some early 90's time warp?

What to do?


----------



## nostalgia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14663346*
> You've done a great job.


Thank you.









* I tried reseating the CPU, but I may need to give one more go with that, tomorrow probably.
* I tried different combinations with the power cables, but I ended up plugging only the 8-pin connector, as you suggested (in addition to the main ATX-connector)
* I verified that the GPU power connectors are OK. It seems that the card in question requires 8-pin and 6-pin connectors, but I had them both already inserted.

I had some progress myself with this, sort of, as I tried switching the CPUs between my systems.

* The Crosshair V seems to work with my old Phenom II X2 555 (Recognizes the 2x4GB of memory, shows the BIOS-screen and halts at the "keyboard not found")
* The Crosshair III seems to work with my new Phenom II X6 1090T
* The Crosshair V still does not work with the new Phenom II X6 1090T

The Crosshair V seemed to have the original BIOS (0404), but the X6 1090T is supposed to work with the original BIOS, right?

Any thoughts on why the Crosshair V would reject the X6 even if it works with the X2 while the X6 works fine with the Crosshair III?


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> The Crosshair V still does not work with the new Phenom II X6 1090T
> 
> The Crosshair V seemed to have the original BIOS (0404), but the X6 1090T is supposed to work with the original BIOS, right?
> 
> Any thoughts on why the Crosshair V would reject the X6


It seems like you are listing up an entire encyclopedia of problems such that unless they are broken down into step-by-step sequence it will be difficult to assist you.

As far as the 6-cores working on the V board, all I can say is that is the least of your problems. Of course they will. In fact, I am using a 6-core on my V board now.

Whether or not the V board can accommodate 6-cores, then, should not even be a question - especially if *bent pins* could still be an issue. Just a quick look at the pins will tell you whether or not they are bent.

And a quick glance at your V board LED lights will tell you whether or not your CPU and HSF are installed properly.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14658182*
> I will be doing something very special when this club reaches 100 members. At this point it could be cookies, not sure. I'm thinking of giving a prize away to 1 member - pulled from the member list randomly (ok, there is no such thing as a true random number generator - so let's call it pseudo-random).
> 
> What do you guys think?


cookies sound good to me
thanks for all your work on the membership - thanks


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14660010*
> Ask your local Duck. We like cookies Big Time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALUCARDVPR, What a relevant question that is, because I just set up my two 80 GB Intel SSD's in RAID and was of course wondering the same thing myself.
> 
> So as not to confuse you further, please allow me to say that I decided to put these two older X25M's in the Corsair IV and the new Intel 510 in the Crosshair V.
> 
> But no big difference, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I set, by default cause no other choices available, SATA 1-4 to RAID, I noticed that SATA 5 and 6 also got RAIDed.
> 
> Relevant Info and Questions:
> 
> 1) Aside from the RAID 0 two 80 GB Intel SSD's, the hard drives (many) will all be 1 TB Western Digitals + two optical drives (1 traditional read/write and 1 BluRay) which I assume should go on SATA 5, 6.
> 
> 2) How do I tell the BIOS (or no need to) that I want RAID 0?
> 
> 3) Will the 2 Western Digitals HDD's know they should be AHCI?
> 
> 4) How will my Optical Drives fair if all SATA ports defer to SATA 1 and 2 and therefore become RAID?
> 
> Thanks, ALUCARDVPR, I hope that's enough information.
> 
> Btw, had I known you were in charge of the cookies, I sure would have been nicer to you in the past.


after you set to raid in the bios then you can go back to the same place and set sata 5 and 6 to ide for your optic drives

after you set raid in the bios then an additional setup screen will appear after the bios has closed and you can hit CTRL-F and set your drives to raid 0 - see page 4-30 in CH4F manual there will be instructions in the CH5F manual too

your will default to ahci unless you tell the motherboard how you want the drives to run

your optic drives should be in sata 5 and/or 6 and sata 5 and 5 should be set to ide for optic drives


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostalgia;14665608*
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * I tried reseating the CPU, but I may need to give one more go with that, tomorrow probably.
> * I tried different combinations with the power cables, but I ended up plugging only the 8-pin connector, as you suggested (in addition to the main ATX-connector)
> * I verified that the GPU power connectors are OK. It seems that the card in question requires 8-pin and 6-pin connectors, but I had them both already inserted.
> 
> I had some progress myself with this, sort of, as I tried switching the CPUs between my systems.
> 
> * The Crosshair V seems to work with my old Phenom II X2 555 (Recognizes the 2x4GB of memory, shows the BIOS-screen and halts at the "keyboard not found")
> * The Crosshair III seems to work with my new Phenom II X6 1090T
> * The Crosshair V still does not work with the new Phenom II X6 1090T
> 
> The Crosshair V seemed to have the original BIOS (0404), but the X6 1090T is supposed to work with the original BIOS, right?
> 
> Any thoughts on why the Crosshair V would reject the X6 even if it works with the X2 while the X6 works fine with the Crosshair III?


Nice work, most would not go that far into it.

Try putting the 555 on the board and get into the BIOS and make sure that the " D.O.C.P." is set to "manual" and then set the rest to "AUTO".

That D.O.C.P. will give you that "issue" if it is on.

Then reinstall the X6 and go from there.

Edit: Oh Yah, you will have to plug your USB keyboard and mouse into the USB2 ports lower down in the I/O panel. The ones at the top will not work untill you install the USB3 driver. ( are use a PS2 keyboard)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14665598*
> Ok, everything was almost stupid-simple (I read the manual for the Crosshair IV). RAID setup in the BIOS and then via the "AMD Option ROM Utility"
> (yawn ...)
> 
> Now here's my problem:
> 
> I have tried every which way (drivers from the ASUS installation disk, download AMD RAID drivers, etc.) and none of the drives are accepted by Win 7, even if I turn off the "must be signed drivers" box in the Win 7 setup.
> 
> And everywhere I look it keeps talking about "Floppy Disk" and "Drive A". Am I stuck in some early 90's time warp?
> 
> What to do?


windows 7 64 bit installation hit F6 to install drivers

when windows ask for your drivers remove your windows disk and insert your motherboard disk

go to the location shown below and select the driver that pops up


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> after you set to raid in the bios then you can go back to the same place and set sata 5 and 6 to ide for your optic drives
> 
> after you set raid in the bios then an additional setup screen will appear after the bios has closed and you can hit CTRL-F and set your drives to raid 0 - see page 4-30 in CH4F manual there will be instructions in the CH5F manual too
> 
> your will default to ahci unless you tell the motherboard how you want the drives to run
> 
> your optic drives should be in sata 5 and/or 6 and sata 5 and 5 should be set to ide for optic drives


Thanks Tweeky. I had no problem with that part.

Where I am hung up though is in my install of Win 7 64 bit to accept the AHCI RAID drivers (either the ones on the ASUS setup disk or the ones I download from AMD). So I can't:

1) Create a USB Floppy Disk for the drivers (like what is that all about? A USB floppy disk? Talking about Win XP on a Crosshair V board? Pearls to Swine anyone?

2) See insert. This way during the install of Win 7 OS does not work either cause Win 7 tells me my drivers are not approved (well, they are on the ASUS setup disk - No Good!; Also, the latest ones downloaded from AMD do not work either)

So I am stuck at the No Drivers ---> No recognized disk to load a win 7 installation on.







To be completely honest, there are times I regret giving up the spirits!


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> go to the location shown below and select the driver that pops up


Re pic #1 - Been there, done that many times. Always rejected.

Re pic #2 - I don't recognize this one.

Note: when I do an OS and Programs install on an SSD or in this case two RAID 0 SSD's, I only connect the two SSD's and one Optical Drive. No HDD's. (I don't see how that could be screwing things up, but I'm kind of finding myself at the Use Magic and Witchcraft to Problem Solve stage.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14667722*
> Thanks Tweeky. I had no problem with that part.
> 
> Where I am hung up though is in my install of Win 7 64 bit to accept the AHCI RAID drivers (either the ones on the ASUS setup disk or the ones I download from AMD). So I can't:
> 
> 1) Create a USB Floppy Disk for the drivers (like what is that all about? A USB floppy disk? Talking about Win XP on a Crosshair V board? Pearls to Swine anyone?
> 
> 2) See insert. This way during the install of Win 7 OS does not work either cause Win 7 tells me my drivers are not approved (well, they are on the ASUS setup disk - No Good!; Also, the latest ones downloaded from AMD do not work either)
> 
> So I am stuck at the No Drivers ---> No recognized disk to load a win 7 installation on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be completely honest, there are times I regret giving up the spirits!


floppy disk are for windows *XP* with win 7 64 bit system you can use the drivers on a cd or thumb drive if you put the right drivers on the disk and have windows look in the right place it will find them


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14667828*
> Re pic #1 - Been there, done that many times. Always rejected.
> 
> Re pic #2 - I don't recognize this one.
> 
> Note: when I do an OS and Programs install on an SSD or in this case two RAID 0 SSD's, I only connect the two SSD's and one Optical Drive. No HDD's. (I don't see how that could be screwing things up, but I'm kind of finding myself at the Use Magic and Witchcraft to Problem Solve stage.


the files shown in pic #2 are the drivers put them and only them on a thumb drive and when windows ask for *drivers* direct window to them


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> with win 7 64 bit system you can use the drivers on a cd or thumb drive if you put the right drivers on the disk and have windows look in the right place it will find them


I'm gonna try this (above) one more time. Please understand I have done so many, many, many times with equal lack of success.

Got thumb drives and DVD's (don't use cd's anymore) cluttering my desk. Some of them have been formatted and "reloaded" with all the same drivers several times.

In addition to the RAID Drivers on the ASUS Setup DVD (which don't work), I have used the drivers per the attached snippet. They were burned onto a DVD or loaded onto a USB Thumb Drive.


----------



## Tweeky

check pic #1 for the right location on the motherboard disk there are many drivers on the disk in different locations

*Edited*


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14667998*
> I'm gonna try this (above) one more time. Please understand I have done so many, many, many times with equal lack of success.
> 
> Got thumb drives and DVD's (don't use cd's anymore) cluttering my desk. Some of them have been formatted and "reloaded" with all the same drivers several times.
> 
> In addition to the RAID Drivers on the ASUS Setup DVD (which don't work), I have used the drivers per the attached snippet. They were burned onto a DVD or loaded onto a USB Thumb Drive.


ICG, use the driver for the sabortooth are the C5F boards from the ASUS site.

They are the same, but have a later time stamp.


----------



## Tweeky

the drivers on the *CH5F* dvd will work perfect on the *CH5F* "believe it or not"

*are we on the CH5F or the CH4F motherboard it will make all the difference
if i am not mistaken your CH5F is not raided at all ??
*
All the info i have been giving is for the CH5F


----------



## incurablegeek

OK, Pic #2 is just the files in the directory. Got it. So I reburned on a DVD these three files (see attached snippet) and I continue to fail, getting:

"No Drives were found. Click Load Driver to provide a mass storage driver for installation".

I'm guessing that there is something wrong in the "Creating a RAID Volume" (no traditional HDD attached at the time of setup)???

I think I am eminently qualified to be a Lame Duck?


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> All the info i have been giving is for the CH5F


No Tweeky, as I mentioned way back when were both a bit younger, my present travails are in setting up the two 80 GB Intel X25M SSD's on a *Crosshair IV*.

How can I be so stupid? This is the Crosshair V thread. You guys wanna kick me out?


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14668464*
> No Tweeky, as I mentioned way back when were both a bit younger, my present travails are in setting up the two 80 GB Intel X25M SSD's on a *Crosshair IV*.
> 
> How can I be so stupid? This is the Crosshair V thread. You guys wanna kick me out?


I knew that.

Use the SATA driver for the C5F on your C4F board.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14668297*
> OK, Pic #2 is just the files in the directory. Got it. So I reburned on a DVD these three files (see attached snippet) and I continue to fail, getting:
> 
> "No Drives were found. Click Load Driver to provide a mass storage driver for installation".
> 
> I'm guessing that there is something wrong in the "Creating a RAID Volume" (no traditional HDD attached at the time of setup)???
> 
> I think I am eminently qualified to be a Lame Duck?


Lame Duck ?
as the computer starts hit Ctrl F to enter Raid set up
there will be 4 options
pick option #2 do you see a screen like pic #3
do you see both ssd with option #1 as in pic #2
do you see the word *Functional* as in pic #3


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14668508*
> Lame Duck ?
> as the computer starts hit Ctrl F to enter Raid set up
> there will be 4 options
> pick option #2 do you see a screen like pic #3
> do you see the word *Functional* as in pic #3


The Lame Duck could not have fogotten that, he just setup the thing on his C5F board.

Edit: under "boot" in BIOS make sure you have gone to "Hard Drives" and set the drive to the "first" position.

The C4F BIOS is a little differant than the C5F when it comes to hard drive assignment.


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostalgia;14662334*
> Problem:
> * Solid red DRAM QLED at the end of each and every boot attempt.
> 
> Details:
> * My main RAM is this G.Skill set (found from the ASUS Crosshair V QVL).
> 
> Options:
> * Keep up with the reboot cycles and hope that I reach the BIOS at some point.
> * Borrow another stick of DDR3 for testing from work.


I have then same memory and am having hella stability issues. What I have generally done is to eliminate a stick and try one stick in each slot A1-B2, either/or clearing CMOS via jumper and/or hitting the MEMOK button. I was somewhat stable at some point and flashed BIOS to 0506 and this seemed to actually make the problem slightly worse (could be my imagination so do not take this as gospel), so I would avoid the new BIOS for now to at least eliminate that variable.

In the beginning I was getting the red DRAM LED, but that went away. Lately I am getting the memory error beep code (long beep, followed by two short beeps, pause, repeat). The only way I have eliminated this was by the CMOS/MEMOK circus stated above.

Definitely grab a stick from work for testing to help isolate the RAM.

I do not feel my problem is CPU-related, I have a quad-core, but I cannot eliminate this as I do not know yet it is my memory (though I am beginning to believe it is).

I am able to get into BIOS fairly frequently, but I freeze almost as frequently (mouse just stops). And when I can boot into Windows I am pretty stable there, but do get an occasional BSOD with win32k.sys being blamed by the dump.

I found that the ROG Connect app was a bit helpful if you have a laptop to use.

Let me know what you encounter and I will do the same. I am picking up another set of RAM sticks on the QVL to test with.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> as the computer starts hit Ctrl F to enter Raid set up
> there will be 4 options
> pick option #2 do you see a screen like pic #3
> do you see both ssd with option #1 as in pic #2
> do you see the word Functional as in pic #3


Checked and rechecked - Everything A-OK
Quote:


> Use the SATA driver for the C5F on your C4F board.


Tried the C5F, C4F and downloaded RAID drivers - All fail ---- and I come to a mini-lecture on using unlicensed drivers and then the menu "No drives were found. Click Load Driver to provide a mass storage driver for installation."

All of which I have seen ten thousand times before.
Quote:


> under "boot" in BIOS make sure you have gone to "Hard Drives" and set the drive to the "first" position.


I even set the RAID combo (two SSD's) as the 1st Boot Device and the Optical as the 2nd.

Guys, on the one hand I am confessing ignorance and frustration. On the other I have been around a BIOS or two in my lifetime. None of the basics are new to me such that I almost never read the manual to set up a BIOS. I find them to be pretty much self-explanatory.

RAID, however, is all new to me.

Stupid as heck observation:

1) I am of course loading, or at least trying to load _RAID drivers_, _*not* AHCI_, for Win 7 64 bit.

2) Is the fact that I always adopt a "minimalist approach" when I install OS/Programs at all a problem? I have only the 2 RAID0 SSD's and 1 optical connected, other SATA ports being vacant.

(Geez, I'm beginning to think now before I even breathe.)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14669508*
> Checked and rechecked - Everything A-OK
> 
> Tried the C5F, C4F and downloaded RAID drivers - All fail ---- and I come to a mini-lecture on using unlicensed drivers and then the menu "No drives were found. Click Load Driver to provide a mass storage driver for installation."
> 
> All of which I have seen ten thousand times before.
> 
> I even set the RAID combo (two SSD's) as the 1st Boot Device and the Optical as the 2nd.
> 
> Guys, on the one hand I am confessing ignorance and frustration. On the other I have been around a BIOS or two in my lifetime. None of the basics are new to me such that I almost never read the manual to set up a BIOS. I find them to be pretty much self-explanatory.
> 
> RAID, however, is all new to me.
> 
> Stupid as heck observation:
> 
> 1) I am of course loading, or at least trying to load _RAID drivers_, _*not* AHCI_, for Win 7 64 bit.
> 
> 2) Is the fact that I always adopt a "minimalist approach" when I install OS/Programs at all a problem? I have only the 2 RAID0 SSD's and 1 optical connected, other SATA ports being vacant.
> 
> (Geez, I'm beginning to think now before I even breathe.)


info for your CH4F with 2 ssd's in raid 0

is your bios up to date (1902) ?
are your 2 ssd on your CH4F shown as *functional* at about 160 GB ?
set your DVD as your boot drive ?
optic drive in sata 5 or 6 and set to ide ?

if all the above is yes then

from asus download raid drivers and put them on a blank thumb drive
start win 7 64 bit install and press F6
at this point you will have to tell windows to look on the thumb drive

if this does not work we will have to scrub your ssd's with the raid set up see options in option #3
(secure delete)


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

I've exhausted my knowledge of RAID - I think. And Geek I'm aware this isn't your first BIOS rodeo (what is the bucking bull then?), but sometimes it's the stuff staring us right in the face that jumps up to bite us - the stuff we know and just overlook. Syntax errors in programs, forgetting to flip the switch on our PSU, missing a screw on the mobo, tucking before zipping - oh that's just me - while somehow we still manage to overclock our systems to heaven and beyond - the advanced stuff comes second hand.

Btw, I just successfully flashed my BIOS to 0506 - really had no reason to, but I did it


----------



## incurablegeek

Having worked some long and irregular hours, I slept in a bit today and am, at least until I get my pint of Jack Daniels







, a bit bleary eyed at the moment.

I'll sure try what all of you guys suggested, especially what Kabrohn posted which gains some relevance after reading the following post from a friend over at Intel (OMG, da Duck is sleepin wid da enemy). It's quite lengthy but also very informative I think:
Quote:


> although we don't get many visits from AMD devotee's, you are more than welcome of course.
> 
> I certainly am not an expert on AMD drivers, but I can offer a few thoughts:
> If you have any plans on creating RAID arrays composed of any type of drives, you must use the RAID driver, or change to it from an AHCI driver, which is not difficult. The problem with using SSDs in RAID arrays (if you do so) is the TRIM command from the OS will not reach them, so they cannot take advantage of that.
> 
> The other potential problem is this: Given a SATA interface in RAID mode (all the SATA ports provided by an interface/chipset are in the same mode) with a SSD connected to that interface that is not part of a RAID array, will that single SSD receive the TRIM command? The Intel RAID/AHCI driver (one driver serves both purposes) when in RAID mode will pass the TRIM command to a SSD that is not part of a RAID array. Will the AMD RAID driver do that? I don't know, you will need to get that information from AMD or a dependable source. This would be the downside in using the RAID driver with a SSD that is not part of a RAID array. OTOH, a SSD's built-in "garbage collection" function may be enough to make the absence of the TRIM command insignificant. Newer SSDs like the 510 have good garbage collection routines.
> 
> If you don't plan on creating any RAID arrays, then just use the AHCI driver. The RAID driver provides nothing more than the AHCI driver does, except the creation of RAID arrays.
> 
> I see that AMD does not have any drivers yet that are specifically for the 990 chipset you have, and it uses the 800 series chipset drivers. I read that the 990 chipset is basically the same as the best 800 series chipset (850?) but is updated to support the Bulldozer CPUs, which the 800 series does not do. My point here is simply to watch for 900 series chipset drivers that may perform better than the current drivers.
> 
> Updating/changing AHCI drivers is easily done and does not disrupt anything, so you should be able to try both of the AHCI drivers you are considering. You won't lose data or need to reload your OS, just run the installation program. You don't need to commit to one AHCI driver. As long as the driver is compatible with your chipset, as the ones you are considering are, you'll be fine. Usually the driver installation programs check what chipset they are dealing with and stop if it is not compatible. You saw how AMD offers choices of their chipsets in the drop down list on the download page. Just choose the correct chipset and you'll get the correct driver.


----------



## Canis-X

Almost done with it.....what do you all think?

Hope that you like it.




























Cheers!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X;14673861*
> Almost done with it.....what do you all think?
> 
> Hope that you like it.


it looks very nice


----------



## incurablegeek

Will post on the Crosshair IV site as well.

Well,

1) I updated the IV BIOS from the ancient 0801 to the 1902.

Then,

2) Tried all of the AMD RAID drivers from the IV, V setup disks and then from the AMD download site
3) In an ongoing attempt to "push excrement uphill", I even downloaded the Intel RAID drivers (yes, I AM that desperate) from http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=20255&keyword=raid+drivers&lang=eng thinking that maybe my two Intel X25M SSD's would make happy, happy with them and not the AMD RAID drivers (yes, I know that makes no sense.) TOO MANY to choose from so I didn't even try.
4) I even attached a traditional HDD to SATA 3 (Boot/Programs RAID SSD's on SATA 1 and 2 - like Duh! on that one)

And all I get from my efforts is a return to the "Load Driver" menu and a stern warning that I using unsigned drivers might result in an *unstable Windows installation*!

Right now, an *unstable Windows installation* would be an Absolute Godsend!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14675315*
> Will post on the Crosshair IV site as well.
> 
> Well,
> 
> 1) I updated the IV BIOS from the ancient 0801 to the 1902.
> 
> Then,
> 
> 2) Tried all of the AMD RAID drivers from the IV, V setup disks and then from the AMD download site
> 3) In an ongoing attempt to "push excrement uphill", I even downloaded the Intel RAID drivers (yes, I AM that desperate) from http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=20255&keyword=raid+drivers&lang=eng thinking that maybe my two Intel X25M SSD's would make happy, happy with them and not the AMD RAID drivers (yes, I know that makes no sense.) TOO MANY to choose from so I didn't even try.
> 4) I even attached a traditional HDD to SATA 3 (Boot/Programs RAID SSD's on SATA 1 and 2 - like Duh! on that one)
> 
> And all I get from my efforts is a return to the "Load Driver" menu and a stern warning that I using unsigned drivers might result in an *unstable Windows installation*!
> 
> Right now, an *unstable Windows installation* would be an Absolute Godsend!


the intel driver will not work on a *asus amd controler* you will need to get your raid controler driver from asus or amd

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/raid_windows.aspx

after this i will respond to CH4F post on the CH4F thread only


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> after this i will respond to CH4F post on the CH4F thread only


Totally appropriate. That's where this Dumb Duck should have been in the first place.


----------



## ahriman

As I stated in response to an earlier post (and I will repeat myself somewhat here for the sake of saving some typing), I am having a stability issue on the sig rig build which I am starting to believe is caused by memory. I have G.Skill Sniper memory (F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR), which is on the QVL. What I have generally done is to eliminate a stick and try one stick in each slot A1-B2, either/or clearing CMOS via jumper and/or hitting the MEMOK button. I was somewhat stable at some point and flashed BIOS to 0506 and this seemed to actually make the problem slightly worse (could be my imagination). I have also tried doing an auto-OC with both Load Extreme OC Profile and OC Tuner to see if the different voltages and frequencies would make a difference - slight if at all.

In the beginning I was getting the red DRAM LED, but that mostly went away. Lately I am getting the memory error beep code (long beep, followed by two short beeps, pause, repeat). The only way I have eliminated this was by the CMOS/MEMOK circus stated above.

I do not feel my problem is CPU-related, I have a quad-core (Phenom II X4 945 Deneb ... waiting patiently for Zambezi ...), but I cannot eliminate this as I do not know yet if it _is_ my memory. However, I read somewhere that the Phenom II X4 945 Deneb can only support memory speeds to 1333mHz so I tried setting the frequency to 1333 and it seemed to help when I only had a single 4GB stick in, but when I put the other stick in the same behavior starts up all over again.

I am able to get into BIOS fairly frequently, but I freeze almost as frequently (mouse just stops). Generally, I can boot into Windows and I am fairly stable there, but am getting BSODs, generally with win32k.sys being blamed by the dump (and lately I am seeing an ATI file atikmdag.sys).

Last night I picked up another set of RAM sticks on the QVL (Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9) to test with and am frequently getting the red DRAM LED -- basically, same results but Windows seems even more unstable, and MEMOK will only set the new memory frequency to 1066mHz (any higher and it will not boot, cannot even get to BIOS).

Any suggestions?

Many thanx


----------



## elbubi

Hello people. I do actually own an FX790TA from Gigabyte, and I want to return to Asus, and I've been looking at CH V as my next mb to be.

There's a few things I want to know before buying it and I guess you are the best to clear them out.

Will the Thermaltake Silver Arrow fit without issues in this mb?
The other doubt is if GSkill Snipers will do well in this mb, even with 4 dimm slots populated? The 2 models i'm looking at are these => http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=338 / http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=386

Kind Regards and thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman;14685035*
> As I stated in response to an earlier post (and I will repeat myself somewhat here for the sake of saving some typing), I am having a stability issue on the sig rig build which I am starting to believe is caused by memory. I have G.Skill Sniper memory (F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR), which is on the QVL. What I have generally done is to eliminate a stick and try one stick in each slot A1-B2, either/or clearing CMOS via jumper and/or hitting the MEMOK button. I was somewhat stable at some point and flashed BIOS to 0506 and this seemed to actually make the problem slightly worse (could be my imagination). I have also tried doing an auto-OC with both Load Extreme OC Profile and OC Tuner to see if the different voltages and frequencies would make a difference - slight if at all.
> 
> In the beginning I was getting the red DRAM LED, but that mostly went away. Lately I am getting the memory error beep code (long beep, followed by two short beeps, pause, repeat). The only way I have eliminated this was by the CMOS/MEMOK circus stated above.
> 
> I do not feel my problem is CPU-related, I have a quad-core (Phenom II X4 945 Deneb ... waiting patiently for Zambezi ...), but I cannot eliminate this as I do not know yet if it _is_ my memory. However, I read somewhere that the Phenom II X4 945 Deneb can only support memory speeds to 1333mHz so I tried setting the frequency to 1333 and it seemed to help when I only had a single 4GB stick in, but when I put the other stick in the same behavior starts up all over again.
> 
> I am able to get into BIOS fairly frequently, but I freeze almost as frequently (mouse just stops). Generally, I can boot into Windows and I am fairly stable there, but am getting BSODs, generally with win32k.sys being blamed by the dump (and lately I am seeing an ATI file atikmdag.sys).
> 
> Last night I picked up another set of RAM sticks on the QVL (Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9) to test with and am frequently getting the red DRAM LED -- basically, same results but Windows seems even more unstable, and MEMOK will only set the new memory frequency to 1066mHz (any higher and it will not boot, cannot even get to BIOS).
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Many thanx


things to check

an 8-pin or 2 (4-pin) power connectors have to be plugged into the 8-pin power socket see page 2-25 additional 4-pin power connectors *may* be plug into the other (2) 4-pin socket but they are not required

sometimes a download and flashing of the bios may get corrupted on a unstable system so download the bios and flash it again

there is a reset button on back that is easier to get to see page 2-46

your ami beep code indicate a video problem
http://www.bioscentral.com/beepcodes/amibeep.htm#

there 4 led's by the power connector check to see if it is for the video

check all video connections and the card


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi;14685650*
> Hello people. I do actually own an FX790TA from Gigabyte, and I want to return to Asus, and I've been looking at CH V as my next mb to be.
> 
> There's a few things I want to know before buying it and I guess you are the best to clear them out.
> 
> Will the Thermaltake Silver Arrow fit without issues in this mb?
> The other doubt is if GSkill Snipers will do well in this mb, even with 4 dimm slots populated? The 2 models i'm looking at are these => http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=338 / http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=386
> 
> Kind Regards and thanks in advance!!!


g.skill memory is as good as any a lot of my memory is from g skill and it work fine but some others have had trouble with memory
http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/

Thermaltake Silver Arrow i have seen pictures of them but
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/990633-official-thermalright-silver-arrow-club.html

i like this cooler because it is good and it fits
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118074
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118075


----------



## elbubi

Thanks for your reply Tweeky.

My concern about GSkill Snipers is if will work with the 4 dimm slots populated.

That Zalman is a great cooler too, but I already own the Silver Arrow, that's why I know if it fits correctly.

Kind Regards!


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14686855*
> things to check
> 
> an 8-pin or 2 (4-pin) power connectors have to be plugged into the 8-pin power socket see page 2-25 additional 4-pin power connectors *may* be plug into the other (2) 4-pin socket but they are not required
> 
> sometimes a download and flashing of the bios may get corrupted on a unstable system so download the bios and flash it again
> 
> there is a reset button on back that is easier to get to see page 2-46
> 
> your ami beep code indicate a video problem
> http://www.bioscentral.com/beepcodes/amibeep.htm#
> 
> there 4 led's by the power connector check to see if it is for the video
> 
> check all video connections and the card


Thanx Tweeky.

Earlier this morning I started using the CMOS reset on the I/O panel in addition to the pins and MEMOK -- so now I am using all three. I built the system with the 24-pin, and 2 4-pin power leads plugged in to the 8-pin socket. I may flash BIOS again if I can get this thing anywhere near stable -- I do not want to risk a flash going south if this thing freezes every ten seconds.

The beep code I am getting is a long, followed by two short beeps. According to manual this is CPU, VGA is long, 3 short (2-51), or did I miss something?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostalgia;14662334*
> Problem:
> 
> * Solid red DRAM QLED at the end of each and every boot attempt.
> * Not even a glimpse of the BIOS-screen on the display (monitor remains in standby).


On another note, I am seeing some stability when I raise the NB voltage. It was at 1.1V and I now have it at 1.25V; Prime95 has been running a blend test for 25 minutes now.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman;14687207*
> Thanx Tweeky.
> 
> Earlier this morning I started using the CMOS reset on the I/O panel in addition to the pins and MEMOK -- so now I am using all three. I built the system with the 24-pin, and 2 4-pin power leads plugged in to the 8-pin socket. I may flash BIOS again if I can get this thing anywhere near stable -- I do not want to risk a flash going south if this thing freezes every ten seconds.
> 
> The beep code I am getting is a long, followed by two short beeps. According to manual this is CPU, VGA is long, 3 short (2-51), or did I miss something?
> 
> On another note, I am seeing some stability when I raise the NB voltage. It was at 1.1V and I now have it at 1.25V; Prime95 has been running a blend test for 25 minutes now.


i see cpu in the manual too
it may be best to run at defaults for a few days to check stability
it seems that sometimes windows has to go though a few reboot before it becomes stable


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi;14687179*
> Thanks for your reply Tweeky.
> 
> My concern about GSkill Snipers is if will work with the 4 dimm slots populated.
> 
> That Zalman is a great cooler too, but I already own the Silver Arrow, that's why I know if it fits correctly.
> 
> Kind Regards!


I have the G.Skill Snipers on this board with the silver arrow. I'm not entirely sure about 4 dimms since I am only using 2, but if you look at the first picture I took and posted here http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/946327-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club-94.html#post14141932 You can see where I circled the bottom fin of the heatsink. To me it looks like you would be able to fit 4 Snipers in the slots, however you would have to remove the heatsink to get them in and out of the first slot.


----------



## elbubi

Thanks indeed for your reply Kasaris!

My concern about SA is gone thanks to you. The doubt about the Snipers was not only its dimension, but if this mobo is capable of running 4 sticks of them, since in Memory QVL at CH homepage there are some brands/models which only works at 2 dimms at a time.

Thanks once again for your kindness


----------



## ahriman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


it may be best to run at defaults for a few days to check stability
it seems that sometimes windows has to go though a few reboot before it becomes stable


I have been running everything on auto in BIOS for about a week now, with the exception of a few attempts at auto-OC to see if the utilities could find some stable settings. It wasn't until this morning when I started playing with NB/CPU voltage that things started to show stability.

I am beginning to shift my suspicion to the CPU now. A 945 Deneb non-BE just may not be cutting it.


----------



## fishhawk

EXCITEMENT!!! Just received my crosshair v from newegg,Took a chance on an open box item and to my surprise-the only thing missing is the box. And better yet-only the small cross fire bridge is in a different bubble wrap package, and the 3 way sli bridge is unwrapped, but everything else includeing the mobo is FACTORY sealed even had the plastic covering the heat sink on the mobo!! So far a great $160.00 BUY. Will be installing tomarrow, well maybe tonight, dont think i can wait!!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fishhawk*


EXCITEMENT!!! Just received my crosshair v from newegg,Took a chance on an open box item and to my surprise-the only thing missing is the box. And better yet-only the small cross fire bridge is in a different bubble wrap package, and the 3 way sli bridge is unwrapped, but everything else includeing the mobo is FACTORY sealed even had the plastic covering the heat sink on the mobo!! So far a great $160.00 BUY. Will be installing tomarrow, well maybe tonight, dont think i can wait!!










good luck


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk;14692559*
> EXCITEMENT!!! Just received my crosshair v from newegg,Took a chance on an open box item and to my surprise-the only thing missing is the box. And better yet-only the small cross fire bridge is in a different bubble wrap package, and the 3 way sli bridge is unwrapped, but everything else includeing the mobo is FACTORY sealed even had the plastic covering the heat sink on the mobo!! So far a great $160.00 BUY. Will be installing tomarrow, well maybe tonight, dont think i can wait!!


Wow what a steal, good luck!


----------



## ahriman

Just received this link from Raja and it helped a lot with stability: http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?3468-Crosshair-V-Formula-Easy-Memory-Setup-Guide

Especially the DRAM Read to Read Timing, and the DRAM Command Rate. Bravo Raja.


----------



## ahriman

Anyone else having troubles booting a USB flash drive for Memtest86? Under Boot | Boot Option Priorities | Boot Option #1 is my flash drive. I see the activity LED on the drive at boot, but Memtest86+ does not launch.

Any ideas?

Boot Option #2 is my SSD, #3 is my optical drive.


----------



## Chuckclc

Just boot memtest from the Bios.

Edit: Well, lol, I was gonna edit this and explain how to do this but i seem to be perplexed on how this is done. I know I done it before.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman;14694356*
> Anyone else having troubles booting a USB flash drive for Memtest86? Under Boot | Boot Option Priorities | Boot Option #1 is my flash drive. I see the activity LED on the drive at boot, but Memtest86+ does not launch.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Boot Option #2 is my SSD, #3 is my optical drive.


I assume you formated your flash drive to be bootable itself, right? If not, this app should help you out. Otherwise, I am at a loss.


----------



## Bloitz

Any of the CH5F owners experiencing a sticky backside on their boards?
I found it a bit strange but didn't give it any thought in all my enthusiasm to install it.

After some googling it seems EVGA MBs have this a lot too. Is this something normal for high-end MBs?
(My previous MBs: M2N32 and M3A32 didn't have this issue and it's not like they were low-end motherboards)

EDIT: @ Ahriman: I always press 'F8' if I want to boot from anything other than my HDDs, at least then I'm sure I selected it and the MB will try it first.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman;14694159*
> Just received this link from Raja and it helped a lot with stability: http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?3468-Crosshair-V-Formula-Easy-Memory-Setup-Guide
> 
> Especially the DRAM Read to Read Timing, and the DRAM Command Rate. Bravo Raja.


Hehe, yeah that link has been posted about 100 times in this thread


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman;14694356*
> Anyone else having troubles booting a USB flash drive for Memtest86? Under Boot | Boot Option Priorities | Boot Option #1 is my flash drive. I see the activity LED on the drive at boot, but Memtest86+ does not launch.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Boot Option #2 is my SSD, #3 is my optical drive.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc;14694400*
> Just boot memtest from the Bios.
> 
> Edit: Well, lol, I was gonna edit this and explain how to do this but i seem to be perplexed on how this is done. I know I done it before.


Select the drive under Boot Overides


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloitz;14694980*
> Any of the CH5F owners experiencing a sticky backside on their boards?
> I found it a bit strange but didn't give it any thought in all my enthusiasm to install it.
> 
> After some googling it seems EVGA MBs have this a lot too. Is this something normal for high-end MBs?
> (My previous MBs: M2N32 and M3A32 didn't have this issue and it's not like they were low-end motherboards)
> 
> EDIT: @ Ahriman: I always press 'F8' if I want to boot from anything other than my HDDs, at least then I'm sure I selected it and the MB will try it first.


I have experienced this "sticky" issue, yes. First time for me so I have no clue what (if anything) it means.


----------



## faddii

anyone with a x3 730 BE?? what's your highest stable overclock?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman;14694159*
> Just received this link from Raja and it helped a lot with stability: http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?3468-Crosshair-V-Formula-Easy-Memory-Setup-Guide
> 
> Especially the DRAM Read to Read Timing, and the DRAM Command Rate. Bravo Raja.


thanks for posting the info.


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14696187*
> Hehe, yeah that link has been posted about 100 times in this thread


Hm, I missed that link then, the one I generally see is the OC Guide (http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14696219*
> Select the drive under Boot Overides


I will look for this and give it a shot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn;14694921*
> I assume you formated your flash drive to be bootable itself, right?


Yep. This stick boots Memtest fine in another computer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloitz;14694980*
> I always press 'F8' if I want to boot from anything other than my HDDs, at least then I'm sure I selected it and the MB will try it first.


Big duh on my part, back to basics, eh? This is what I did and got Memtest running. Rep ya.


----------



## ryan w

New Owner here! So far so good








O.C. a bit so far
CPU 237x17 (4.02 MHZ) @ 1.45 v idle core temp 28 C AMB 31 C
NB 2841.5 MHZ at 1.30 v
SB 1894.3 @ 1.3 v
CPU/NB 1.35v
G-SKill Ripjaws 4 GB CAS 7 7-8-7-24-1T @ 1.65 v

ROG is connected nice feature
AI Suite is working out ok
Passes OCT for 10 minutes need to run some PRIME tests

Issues I could use a hand with:

Core temp is 28c and CPU temp is 37c at idle and 49c under load. I know that core is the temp i need to keep below 62c... but is my CPU core so much lower than the CPU temp? My last asus board/PHIIx4 combo always showed cpu temp lower than core temps
(i.e. 42c CPU/55core load using HW monitor or others)....

0506 BIOS is really hard to use keyboard and mouse...the mouse does not work and trails around the screen on its own...and when I hit up or down or enter on the keyboard sometimes it selects items I do not want like turns on OC TUNER by just hitting the up arrow:doh:

CPU-Z Validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1967443


----------



## Erick

Hi, i need some help, i'm trying to get a few more mhz with my new cooling and when i try to set the cpu voltage in bios to 1.6v, it says cpu overvoltage failed when i reboot pressing F10.

I did enable extreme OV in bios but no dice!

What should i do?

Thanks!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w;14701070*
> Core temp is 28c and CPU temp is 37c I know that core is the temp i need to keep below 62c but why so low?


It's been discussed before that 62C is most likely a large safety net so that users never reach the 80C degrading and 90C thermal shutdown - the silicone is good for 97C+.

Via Tapatalk


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick;14701459*
> Hi, i need some help, i'm trying to get a few more mhz with my new cooling and when i try to set the cpu voltage in bios to 1.6v, it says cpu overvoltage failed when i reboot pressing F10.
> 
> I did enable extreme OV in bios but no dice!
> 
> What should i do?
> 
> Thanks!


Responded to your PM - will be on later tonight.

Via Tapatalk


----------



## Tatakai All

Before I update my bios to 0506, are there any newer ones that are better or is this the only one?

If I already posted this pic sorry but I just <3 my CHV.


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14702687*
> Before I update my bios to 0506, are there any newer ones that are better or is this the only one?
> 
> If I already posted this pic sorry but I just <3 my CHV.


There is 0051 which you can get on rog forums ( dunno if i can say this here ), it helped me improve cpu/nb stability from 0045 bios.


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick;14702849*
> There is 0051 which you can get on rog forums ( dunno if i can say this here ), it helped me improve cpu/nb stability from 0045 bios.


However, know these are Beta if I am not mistaken


----------



## Tatakai All

Well what are you guys using and recommend?


----------



## SilverFire

Well, my Crosshair V came in today, spent four hours tearing apart and then rebuilding my computer. That was fun.....

When I boot up, it goes through one logo cycle, then says No devices detected, then recycles and boots up just fine.

Anyone know why it's being weird like that?


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverFire;14703215*
> Well, my Crosshair V came in today, spent four hours tearing apart and then rebuilding my computer. That was fun.....
> 
> When I boot up, it goes through one logo cycle, then says No devices detected, then recycles and boots up just fine.
> 
> Anyone know why it's being weird like that?


I don't even want to remember the headache I had when I installed my CHV. As for the issue you're having was it only that one time or is it still happening?


----------



## HK_47

Having a problem with my crosshair V, just installed the coolermaster 212+ cooler, and now every time I do a cold bootup I get "cpu fan error" and I have to press F1, I tried Disabling RPM monitoring, enabling Cool N Quiet, Still getting the damn error. anybody have this problem?


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilverFire*


Well, my Crosshair V came in today, spent four hours tearing apart and then rebuilding my computer. That was fun.....

When I boot up, it goes through one logo cycle, then says No devices detected, then recycles and boots up just fine.

Anyone know why it's being weird like that?


Inter BIOS,

Go to Advancer/onboard divice and disable the ASMedia601. (are is it 106?)

Anyway disable it.

The "No Divice Found" will go away.


----------



## mav2000

Btw what is as media?


----------



## HK_47

the asmedia controller is the second Sata controller, you have 6(or is it 8?) sata 3 ports on one controller and 1 sata 3 on the asmedia controller


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47;14703547*
> Having a problem with my crosshair V, just installed the coolermaster 212+ cooler, and now every time I do a cold bootup I get "cpu fan error" and I have to press F1, I tried Disabling RPM monitoring, enabling Cool N Quiet, Still getting the damn error. anybody have this problem?


This

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/946327-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club-140.html#post14533129


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w;14701070*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1967443


----------



## SilverFire

Here's my validation to prove I've got what I've got:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1967974


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverFire;14704907*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1967974


----------



## Nickw

Hey it is a new Mobo i just RMA'd my other and i have a new WC system in , when i use the little text 24pin i have that i used to test the look it will work turn on everything connected to the PSU, when i plug the 24 pin into mobo it will light up the 3 buttons on bottom but the power button on case/mobo and back of psu dont work.

tldr: lights on mobo come on but power buttons do not work it will not start, unless i use the little fake 24pin to test my loop. What do?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickw;14707752*
> Hey it is a new Mobo i just RMA'd my other and i have a new WC system in , when i use the little text 24pin i have that i used to test the look it will work turn on everything connected to the PSU, when i plug the 24 pin into mobo it will light up the 3 buttons on bottom but the power button on case/mobo and back of psu dont work.
> 
> tldr: lights on mobo come on but power buttons do not work it will not start, unless i use the little fake 24pin to test my loop. What do?


I'm willing to bet it's your PSU my friend.

But make sure you have the 8-pin CPU power connected and that it's not loose.


----------



## ahriman

OK, seeing some stability now. To remind you: http://www.overclock.net/14685035-post1677.html

I have been working with Raja via support and we have come up with some settings which seem to have stabilized me. Earlier, I mentioned the config suggested in the Memory guide (http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...ry-Setup-Guide), this still remains true, and I was seeing better stability after following, but I could not use both 4GB DRAM modules, nor could I set the memory frequency any higher than 1333mHz with any amount of reliability. So here is what we did:

With one 4GB DRAM module flashed BIOS to 0051 with no problems (was using 0506). I forgot to save my settings, but remembered most of them. But since BIOS was at default, I just let everything run in auto for a while to observe. BIOS seemed more stable. In 0506 if I was at all auto BIOS would usually freeze within 30 seconds. I poked around for a few minutes with no difficulty; it just "felt" more stable. I attempted to boot Windows and it BSODed in Prime95 within 1 iteration (ntkrnlmp blamed by dump). I rebooted and just let it sit - another BSOD. So BIOS appeared more stable, but Windows not. Went back to BIOS and configured settings as before:
NB/CPU: 1.3V
DRAM: 1.5V
Mem Freq: 1333mHz
ECC: already disabled in 0051 (good change...)
ASMedia Controller: Disabled
DRAM Read to Read: 5
DRAM Command Rate: 2T

Ran Memtest #5 for 15 minutes with no errors. Rebooted and added second 4GB module (so 8GB total, slots 2 and 4 (DIMM_A2, B2)), set mem freq to 1600mHz and re-ran Memtest #5 - ran for an hour with no errors. Prime95 Blend Test:
Attempt 1: BSOD (ntkrnlmp.exe) within 2 minutes
Attempt 2: Ran for over an hour, no BSOD. CPU got up to 52*C - highest I have seen it, but the ambient temp is 77*F, probably the highest I have tested at. Running stock HSF for now.

Hope this helps someone else.

(FYI, I will be cross-posting this over on Xtremesystems as there are some folks interested over there).


----------



## ahriman

OK, weird ... right after I stopped Prime95 I BSODed (atikmdag.sys).


----------



## ryan w

Question anyone have CPU/NB voltage set to auto? with a NB frequency of 3000....BIOS has it set at around 1.5/1.53v....seems to high to me....


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w;14713804*
> Question anyone have CPU/NB voltage set to auto? with a NB frequency of 3000....BIOS has it set at around 1.5/1.53v....seems to high to me....


for my 3000 nb i set the voltage to 1.32 I beleive and I am stable 24/7


----------



## Russ369

Mine is at 1.35v for 3000 nb


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w;14713804*
> Question anyone have CPU/NB voltage set to auto? with a NB frequency of 3000....BIOS has it set at around 1.5/1.53v....seems to high to me....


I have my CPU/NB voltage set to auto on both my CH4F and CH5F with a NB frequency of 3000 and my voltage runs around 1.5/1.53v too. It has been running very stable


----------



## ryan w

Right on tx...yeah have been switching between bios auto setting..then playing games a bit w ROG hooked up and I hate seeing the CPU/NB value in red...works at either setting...heatsinks are just warm to touch either way massive as they are....regardless its good to see another board that uses same auto setting for voltage as mine..


----------



## Tatakai All

I've already asked this but totally forgot what the answer was and it's buried somewhere in this 173 page thread so bare with me as I ask this again.

How do I update my bios? I already have it on a flash drive.


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14716382*
> I've already asked this but totally forgot what the answer was and it's buried somewhere in this 173 page thread so bare with me as I ask this again.
> 
> How do I update my bios? I already have it on a flash drive.


I have used EZ Flash very successfully. You can find it under the "Tool" Menu. Just pop your flash drive into a USB port and the utility will find it.

EDIT: 3-43 of the manual if you want step-by-step


----------



## mav2000

Make sure the flash drive has been formatted to fat 32 format. Then go into the bios and on the last page you will find update bios. Go into that and search for your flash drive.,

You can also keep the new bios in the root directory of your c: or d: or whatever drive and flash it from there as well.


----------



## Tatakai All

Thanks guys. rep'd


----------



## OnrA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47;14703547*
> Having a problem with my crosshair V, just installed the coolermaster 212+ cooler, and now every time I do a cold bootup I get "cpu fan error" and I have to press F1, I tried Disabling RPM monitoring, enabling Cool N Quiet, Still getting the damn error. anybody have this problem?


You better read 160 pages before








Try fan controlling options in bios. Choose pwm fan and set your limits.


----------



## OnrA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi;14685650*
> Hello people. I do actually own an FX790TA from Gigabyte, and I want to return to Asus, and I've been looking at CH V as my next mb to be.
> 
> There's a few things I want to know before buying it and I guess you are the best to clear them out.
> 
> Will the Thermaltake Silver Arrow fit without issues in this mb?
> The other doubt is if GSkill Snipers will do well in this mb, even with 4 dimm slots populated? The 2 models i'm looking at are these => http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=338 / http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=386
> 
> Kind Regards and thanks in advance!!!


Silver Arrow fits perfectly, no problems unless you choose rams with high heatsinks (like Corsair Vengeance)
Snipers will be pretty easy to install, Silver Arrow itself covers maybe half of a ram slot but you are still able to install-uninstall your ram. Of course you need to remove cooler's fan first







with fan i guess it covers 1.5 slots. I take a photo and send it asap.


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnrA;14717769*
> You better read 160 pages before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try fan controlling options in bios. Choose pwm fan and set your limits.


I set it to PWM fan, its a 4 pin fan, still having the same problem.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w;14713804*
> Question anyone have CPU/NB voltage set to auto? with a NB frequency of 3000....BIOS has it set at around 1.5/1.53v....seems to high to me....


1.35v for 3000Mhz NB


----------



## Thebreezybb

Anyone try the New FW 0602 yet?


----------



## CesarNYC

Just got a copy of the EK water block for this mobo. For those of you who go in for this sort of thing, I have attached pics below. Won't get to install it till Sunday at the earliest.


----------



## Canis-X

Nice!! Mine arrived in the mail today as well. Lookin' forward to getting it installed!! I also have to prep the CVF for my phase change cooler while I have the MoBo out of the case......that part I don't like doing so much....LOL


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


Just got a copy of the EK water block for this mobo. For those of you who go in for this sort of thing, I have attached pics below. Won't get to install it till Sunday at the earliest.

























Copper (nickel plated) / Acetal eh? I might go for that, but I've been trying to stay away from EK.

You guys didn't want to wait for the full cover waterblock?


----------



## Canis-X

This covers the NB and VRMs. EK states that the SB temps are maintained very well by the stock HS already. That coupled with the writing on the wall that the AM3+ socket will be short-lived and Koolance not giving any evidence that will be coming out with one at all for the CVF, I decided to jump on this one. ~$70 for mine plus shipping from Slovania (~$34.00....eh). Not a bad price.

There was one other company that has made one, forget the name, but it looks terrible!!!


----------



## Bear907

AM3+ socket short lived?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Canis-X*


Nice!! Mine arrived in the mail today as well. Lookin' forward to getting it installed!! I also have to prep the CVF for my phase change cooler while I have the MoBo out of the case......that part I don't like doing so much....LOL










Phase change you say?










Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


Copper (nickel plated) / Acetal eh? I might go for that, but I've been trying to stay away from EK.

You guys didn't want to wait for the full cover waterblock?


I just got the regular copper. It matched the rest of my setup besides a new yet unknown nickel plating process made me avoid. I haven't seen any full water blocks that also cover the south bridge. If I really want it I could just pick up a universal block and slap that on. Koolance didn't make a block for the Crosshair IV either.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bear907*


AM3+ socket short lived?


And Bulldozer is coming out in the summer of 2011.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear907;14722492*
> AM3+ socket short lived?


I really hope not.


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14723854*
> I really hope not.


I am OK with that even if it is. This rig should happily last me 5+ years (once I get an FX chip). Only upgrade I foresee would be another 6950, _maybe_ some more DRAM.


----------



## Tatakai All

I guess you have a point there.


----------



## Canis-X

So, here is mine....



















Top port:










Bottom port:










As far as the AM3+ socket's life-span goes.....it has been reported that the initial release of Bulldozer will be the only ones that work on the AM3+ socket type. BD-E is rumored to be on an all new socket, FM2. This maybe why Koolance is holding off this round with a block. If you think about it though it kind of makes sense.....AMD's next GPU lineup, 7xxx is supposed to have PCI 3.0 support, which Bulldozer will not have. For PCI 3.0 the NB will have to reside on the CPU die. We don't know for sure what BD-E looks like, but we do know that BD will not. That's the price we pay for being early adopters though....lol.


----------



## ahriman

OK, I broke down and bought a Thuban (1090T), the instability is not happy-making (guess that means I just let a little turd crown, not fully crap my pants). I feel confident I could eventually stabilize the Deneb, but I want a working rig _now_. This also lessens my anticipation of an FX, I will let you guys bleed for a while and then pick one up when the bugs get worked out (should there be any).


----------



## fishhawk

Come on guys-realy, nobody even knows much about BD more or less knowing anything about BD-e or what socket it will fit, as normal rumors-rumors and did i say rumors. And besides no matter what happens who could possibly be that disapointed with useing the chv and putting a BD chip on it and same go,s for next gen 7xxx by amd, even if it is pci 3.0 it will still work on theses boards-and if they can give out a bios upgrade for bd for early modle mobo,s-i have no douts there already thinking of the future of theses mobo,s-no way asus is going to put out a high end board and than say-oh well to there customers. But rumors will be there always.

And yes i upgraded one of my systems to the chv and love it with my 1090t!!!


----------



## PyroBob

It's taken nearly a month of fopping around and drinking the frustration away, but I've finally got a functional CHV.

OCN User Name: PyroBob
CPU Type: Phenom II x3 720
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1972257










[edit] and apparently a broken validation link...how do I fix that message? That's all it gives me everytime I redo it.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroBob;14734908*
> It's taken nearly a month of fopping around and drinking the frustration away, but I've finally got a functional CHV.
> 
> OCN User Name: PyroBob
> CPU Type: Phenom II x3 720
> CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1972257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [edit] and apparently a broken validation link...how do I fix that message? That's all it gives me everytime I redo it.


what was the wait? RMA issues?


----------



## PyroBob

No, that went smooth, but between work and being frustrated it took awhile...bad VRM's on the first board, and shorted my 1090 and original MSI board at some point during the surgery, plus thinking things were worse because I failed to read the manual properly.


----------



## Canis-X

Can you RMA the 1090T? AMD is pretty good about replacing them.

Sorry to hear about your troubles, but I'm glad that you got it up and running now!!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroBob;14734908*
> It's taken nearly a month of fopping around and drinking the frustration away, but I've finally got a functional CHV.
> 
> OCN User Name: PyroBob
> CPU Type: Phenom II x3 720
> CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1972257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [edit] and apparently a broken validation link...how do I fix that message? That's all it gives me everytime I redo it.


Looks like it didn't publish the validation online. There is a little checkbox that says "Publish Online". Type your OCN username in the "Name" box, enter a email in and then select "Submit".


----------



## Nnimrod

OCN User Name: Nnimrod (shouldn't this be obvious? just sayin...)
CPU Type: Phenom ii x4 955BE
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1931476


----------



## ahriman

OK, I am officially STABLE. Installed the 1090T last night, cleared CMOS, kept all default BIOS Auto settings, booted Windows and started Prime95. Prime95 ran most of the night, no errors, no BSODs. This morning I started Memtest86+ testing and after many hours of testing, including an hour of only test #5, without errors I can say I am up for 24/7 operation. Yes, I took the easy, more expensive way out ... and yes, I am OK with that.


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroBob;14734908*
> It's taken nearly a month of fopping around and drinking the frustration away, but I've finally got a functional CHV.


Congrats! (I know how you feel)


----------



## SilverFire

Okay, I love my V so far....except for the fact that it refuses to overclock.

On my NF980, I could get 4200 (200x21) stable with 1.53vcore.

On the V, it won't post properly with ANY change, even when I dropped it down to 210x8.

Is there a setting I'm missing or something?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod;14737626*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1931476


----------



## PyroBob

Quote:



Can you RMA the 1090T? AMD is pretty good about replacing them.

Sorry to hear about your troubles, but I'm glad that you got it up and running now!!


Not sure...it's about 6 months old. I suppose there is no harm in trying.

Quote:



Looks like it didn't publish the validation online. There is a little checkbox that says "Publish Online". Type your OCN username in the "Name" box, enter a email in and then select "Submit".


Woot, that worked, thanks.

OCN User Name: PyroBob
CPU Type: Phenom II x3 720
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1973167


----------



## nostalgia

I had previously the problem with the stubborn red DRAM QLED and system that refused to boot properly with the X6 1090T installed. After swapping CPUs back and forth and tinkering around in the BIOS I finally have the system up and running. As to what eventually was the trick that fixed it all, I have no clue. After testing the Crosshair V with the X2 I swapped in the X6 and it worked fine. As I mentioned, there were some things I messed with in the BIOS, but the X6 kept going even after I did a new CMOS-reset and reseated the CPU a few times, very odd...

With all the immediate problems out of the way, I can focus on the high CPU temperatures and all the little things that have to be ironed out. Perhaps there's still something not right with the CPU or cooler mounting. Oh well, perhaps I'll have to pester the good people over at the watercooling section about that. Thank you all for your ideas and suggestions, I'm happy to see how helpful people here are.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahriman*


OK, I am officially STABLE. Installed the 1090T last night, cleared CMOS, kept all default BIOS Auto settings, booted Windows and started Prime95. Prime95 ran most of the night, no errors, no BSODs. This morning I started Memtest86+ testing and after many hours of testing, including an hour of only test #5, without errors I can say I am up for 24/7 operation. Yes, I took the easy, more expensive way out ... and yes, I am OK with that.


I'm sorry to hear things didn't work out with your previous CPU, hopefully you'll face less problems with your Thuban. You seem to have quite similar hardware as I do, perhaps you could share your settings (memory timings, specifically) once you get your configuration perfected?


----------



## Erick

PyroBob

How did you kill a 1090T?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PyroBob*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1973167


Bob, it gives me great pleasure to approve your validation.

You had a long fight, lost a CPU in the process, but you made it my friend!










Just for you, hope it makes you laugh today


----------



## HK_47

I'm running my 1090T at 3.9 with 1.475 volt's but when I run prime 95, CPUz shows my Vcore go to 1.512 is this normal??


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HK_47*


I'm running my 1090T at 3.9 with 1.475 volt's but when I run prime 95, CPUz shows my Vcore go to 1.512 is this normal??


there is some auto overclocking and over volting in the board
you might try cpu volt set to 1.4 or 1.42 volts and then let it overvolt as needed

my 1090 will run at about 1.416 volts stable and i think yours will to with some tweaking

some of my setting are shown below


----------



## HK_47

thanks for the response, but with that low of volts @4GHz my 1090T wont even boot, just hits a blue screen, I need 1.5vcore to get to 4GHz and its not even stable it crashes in prime 95 after like 10 minutes
edit: I tried all your settings (besides FSB) I have 1600mhz ram so I have to do multi overclock, my ram wont even oc to 1650 without failures in P95


----------



## RussianJ

Owned the board since day 1 (think I was #3 to show I ordered it lol), just forgot to update here.

Sitting on stock air till the morning, then aiming for 4.5ghz. the MSI 890FXA-GD70 did 4.44, so high hopes here.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47;14743020*
> I'm running my 1090T at 3.9 with 1.475 volt's but when I run prime 95, CPUz shows my Vcore go to 1.512 is this normal??


This is controlled by your LLC profile. You could try lowering it. I think I've got mine on "very high" rather than "extreme". Then again, I'm at 4.5GHZ with only 1.476









Via Tapatalk


----------



## HK_47

WC requires less volts


----------



## fishhawk

Well so far so good on my open box chv, installed and playing with it at 4.15 at moment. When done ocing will post my validation, got to love this board, its great not a single prob so far. been about 4 days.
All harware in my sig rig minus the mobo-wich i will be selling.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk;14746437*
> Well so far so good on my open box chv, installed and playing with it at 4.15 at moment. When done ocing will post my validation, got to love this board, its great not a single prob so far. been about 4 days.
> All harware in my sig rig minus the mobo-wich i will be selling.


Nice good to know that that open box is so far panning out for you. I have to admit I was a bit skeptical about it being that it's an open box but for the price you got it at it sounds like a win, win situation. Good luck with the OC.


----------



## elbubi

Well, finally ordered this board







Should be arriving in the next 3-4 days.

I still have to decide which memory to get, I'm debating between this 2 atm:

F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR => http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=338
F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR => http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=385

I'm planning to use 4x4GB sticks, do you guys are aware if there are known issues with those ram's or think they might be? I'm a little concerned 'bout using 4 stick will led me into some trouble.

Kind regards and HUGE thanks in advance!!!


----------



## fishhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14746618*
> Nice good to know that that open box is so far panning out for you. I have to admit I was a bit skeptical about it being that it's an open box but for the price you got it at it sounds like a win, win situation. Good luck with the OC.


I was very skeptical, first mobo i ever bought open box, but i havre to say, i,m very happy-it came %100 complete with everything except the retail box,plus not even a scratch i could see any were on it, but was sealed in an Asus taped white box, when i called asus-they said it was never RMA,ed, the SN numbers were new, so i got full 3 year warrenty from date of sn number too. So far a fantastic 160.00 spent.







Still have more testing ofcource to do-but all main functions -plus ocing is working great.


----------



## B-Roll

Suggestions needed

Should I Tri-Fire my 6970 with a 6990?

ORR go green and get 2 580s in SLI?

Also which bridge/link would I need for the cards for my loop??


----------



## SilverFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi;14747049*
> Well, finally ordered this board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be arriving in the next 3-4 days.
> 
> I still have to decide which memory to get, I'm debating between this 2 atm:
> 
> F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR => http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=338
> F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR => http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=385
> 
> I'm planning to use 4x4GB sticks, do you guys are aware if there are known issues with those ram's or think they might be? I'm a little concerned 'bout using 4 stick will led me into some trouble.
> 
> Kind regards and HUGE thanks in advance!!!


I've heard a lot of good about the Snipers. I'm running the G.Skill Ripjaws 1333 (10666), 4x4GB, and they're great.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;14747162*
> Suggestions needed
> 
> Should I Tri-Fire my 6970 with a 6990?
> 
> ORR go green and get 2 580s in SLI?
> 
> Also which bridge/link would I need for the cards for my loop??


I'd trifire over 580s. More VRAM and overall power. The basic crossfire link included with the CHV will work fine. Just be sure to put the 6990 under water too.


----------



## JRHudson

Hello,
this may have already been answered but has anyone paired the Crosshair V with the OCZ Revodrive X2 100GB with any success?
thanks in advance


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi;14747049*
> Well, finally ordered this board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be arriving in the next 3-4 days.
> 
> I still have to decide which memory to get, I'm debating between this 2 atm:
> 
> F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR => http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=338
> F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR => http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=385
> 
> I'm planning to use 4x4GB sticks, do you guys are aware if there are known issues with those ram's or think they might be? I'm a little concerned 'bout using 4 stick will led me into some trouble.
> 
> Kind regards and HUGE thanks in advance!!!


I'm running the F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR's in my CHV. I went with them since they were on the QVL. You shouldn't have a problem running 4 of them.


----------



## PyroBob

Quote:


> PyroBob
> 
> How did you kill a 1090T?


Honestly, no idea...I'm very tidy when I'm working. I don't think the original board did any harm, as it didn't fry my X3 chip, only the X6, so I have to assume I did something.
Quote:


> Just for you, hope it makes you laugh today


Ha, classy.

New question. My SSD boot drive is just too small, so I am looking to go to 2x120 on SATAIII...because hell, why not...but what is the difference between the AMD and the ASMedia controllers? Other than only the AMD one seems to support RAID (per AMD's website).


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussianJ*


I'd trifire over 580s. More VRAM and overall power. The basic crossfire link included with the CHV will work fine. Just be sure to put the 6990 under water too.


I agree. You should get more power with trifire assuming it's a game that's optimized for it. Very hard getting hands on a 6970 at the moment, I am going to trifire as soon as they are back in stock. On the other hand team green spanks in benchmarks (not that I care) and when games like batman arkham city are just around the corner I wonder about physx (looked very cool in vids w/ the last game).

If your talking about bridges for your WC set up, two slot spacer should fit the bill. I personally use the Koolance 2 slot adjuster ones, never had a problem with them but someone on here said they can leak. Bits power crystal link ones look posh, I would consider those as well.


----------



## elbubi

Thanks SilverFire & Kasaris for your replies!

I made up my mind, I'm going for F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR's 4x4.

Thanks once again for your kindness


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HK_47*


WC requires less volts










No it doesn't. I required the same volts for 4.5GHZ on air. The CPU needs what it needs - period. This will not change even if you go sub-zero temperatures. Why do you think overclockers running liquid nitrogen still use 1.6-1.7v?


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*


I agree. You should get more power with trifire assuming it's a game that's optimized for it. Very hard getting hands on a 6970 at the moment, I am going to trifire as soon as they are back in stock. On the other hand team green spanks in benchmarks (not that I care) and when games like batman arkham city are just around the corner I wonder about physx (looked very cool in vids w/ the last game).

If your talking about bridges for your WC set up, two slot spacer should fit the bill. I personally use the Koolance 2 slot adjuster ones, never had a problem with them but someone on here said they can leak. Bits power crystal link ones look posh, I would consider those as well.












I was thinking crossfire bridge, not block links. Sidewinder had the BP crystal links on sale a few weeks ago, not sure if they still are.


----------



## Canis-X

Just looked there, they don't appear to be on sale any longer.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elbubi*


Well, finally ordered this board







Should be arriving in the next 3-4 days.

I still have to decide which memory to get, I'm debating between this 2 atm:

F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR => http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=338
F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR => http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=385

I'm planning to use 4x4GB sticks, do you guys are aware if there are known issues with those ram's or think they might be? I'm a little concerned 'bout using 4 stick will led me into some trouble.

Kind regards and HUGE thanks in advance!!!










take a look at these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231401
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231459
you should get memory in at least 2 channel and not single sticks
the one's above are high preformance but should be used in 2 slots only

or better yet 4 channel memory not as high in preformance
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231315
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231429
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231480


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fishhawk*


I was very skeptical, first mobo i ever bought open box, but i havre to say, i,m very happy-it came %100 complete with everything except the retail box,plus not even a scratch i could see any were on it, but was sealed in an Asus taped white box, when i called asus-they said it was never RMA,ed, the SN numbers were new, so i got full 3 year warrenty from date of sn number too. So far a fantastic 160.00 spent.







Still have more testing ofcource to do-but all main functions -plus ocing is working great.


very good


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-Roll*


Suggestions needed

Should I Tri-Fire my 6970 with a 6990?

ORR go green and get 2 580s in SLI?

Also which bridge/link would I need for the cards for my loop??


you will need 2 crossfire bridges for tri-fire
you will need a sli bridge for 2 580

the 580's will be the fastest


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PyroBob*


New question. My SSD boot drive is just too small, so I am looking to go to 2x120 on SATAIII...because hell, why not...but what is the difference between the AMD and the ASMedia controllers? Other than only the AMD one seems to support RAID (per AMD's website).


that sound about right


----------



## richie_2010

im in a predicament in the sence of shall i keep my crosshair extreme or keep my crosshair v either way one has to go.
if anyone has seen my other posts ive fixed my chv with a heatgun and it now powers up and runs.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richie_2010*


im in a predicament in the sence of shall i keep my crosshair extreme or keep my crosshair v either way one has to go.
if anyone has seen my other posts ive fixed my chv with a heatgun and it now powers up and runs.


If you send your CH5F in for warranty work they may not cover it so I will say keep the CH4E


----------



## jcfsusmc

Is it just me, or does the onboard audio really suck? After taking my CHV on a 30 day "shakedown cruise" I put back my SB Titanium Fatal1ty sound card. Other than that, the board gets a 9 of 10 from me. Some of the auto OC profiles are a bit weird but it handles my manual OC's with no problems. I just couldn't believe how awful the onboard audio sounded!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

I haven't had any problems with the onboard audio, sounds great.


----------



## RussianJ

Third fail so far in submitting. Typed post, and deleted link









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1973756

That was stock air. The loop gets fired up in a few hours all new and improved. Aiming for 4.5 validates off this board.


----------



## PyroBob

Quote:


> that sound about right


Meaning the only real difference is only one supports RAID?

I guess I meant I was curious if one is a superior handler over the other to determine if I would really benefit from RAID 0 or not.

I can see the need for the ASMedia controller, as it does all the USB 3.0, but I hate waiting for it in the boot screen as it searches for SATA connections.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PyroBob*


Meaning the only real difference is only one supports RAID?

I guess I meant I was curious if one is a superior handler over the other to determine if I would really benefit from RAID 0 or not.

I can see the need for the ASMedia controller, as it does all the USB 3.0, but I hate waiting for it in the boot screen as it searches for SATA connections.


+1. I gained 5 seconds in boot time switching to the CHVF. Anyone have a solution to pass this?


----------



## fishhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussianJ*


+1. I gained 5 seconds in boot time switching to the CHVF. Anyone have a solution to pass this?


Same here my boot time is a bit longer on my chvf over the asus mobo in my sig-been puzzleing me also.


----------



## ahriman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussianJ*


+1. I gained 5 seconds in boot time switching to the CHVF. Anyone have a solution to pass this?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *fishhawk*


Same here my boot time is a bit longer on my chvf over the asus mobo in my sig-been puzzleing me also.



Post #1622: http://www.overclock.net/14650218-post1622.html


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahriman*


Post #1622: http://www.overclock.net/14650218-post1622.html


+rep for fix


----------



## Morbid_666

waiting for my ek waterblock to arrive from croatia... once in i'll post some wet pics aha.


----------



## elbubi

Thanks Tweeky for your ram advice (and once again to SilverFire & Kasaris too)

I finally ordered 2x_F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR since in QVL they are listed to support 4 dimm installation.

Kindest Regards to everyone!!!


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk;14726672*
> Come on guys-realy, nobody even knows much about BD more or less knowing anything about BD-e or what socket it will fit, as normal rumors-rumors and did i say rumors. And besides no matter what happens who could possibly be that disapointed with useing the chv and putting a BD chip on it and same go,s for next gen 7xxx by amd, even if it is pci 3.0 it will still work on theses boards-and if they can give out a bios upgrade for bd for early modle mobo,s-i have no douts there already thinking of the future of theses mobo,s-no way asus is going to put out a high end board and than say-oh well to there customers. But rumors will be there always.
> 
> And yes i upgraded one of my systems to the chv and love it with my 1090t!!!


My statement is based off of the following:










&










...just sayin'....anything can happen though


----------



## SilverFire

Okay, reposting.

I'm having issues with any form of overclock with my V, on BIOS revision 0404. I have the files for the updated BIOS, but exactly how am I supposed to flash it? Do I need to burn it to a disk,and use the BIOS to flash, or can I do it in Windows?

Will flashing the BIOS help me with overclocking at all? I know this chip is capable of 4.2ghz at 1.53 on a craptastic MSI board, it should be able to at least match that on the V.


----------



## PyroBob

Quote:


> Post #1622: http://www.overclock.net/14650218-post1622.html


I'd caught that...I was just wondering if there was a separate way to disable it's SATAIII but not it's USB3.0 control...although, since I don't own any USB3 devices, and am really not planning to buy any in the future, I think I'll just shut it off.


----------



## ryan w

deleted


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverFire;14766320*
> Okay, reposting.
> 
> I'm having issues with any form of overclock with my V, on BIOS revision 0404. I have the files for the updated BIOS, but exactly how am I supposed to flash it? Do I need to burn it to a disk,and use the BIOS to flash, or can I do it in Windows?


Hey Silver,

So use the support CD that came with the board and install ASUS AI Suite II......download your bios file 0506 from ASUS website to desktop or place of your choice....Within AI's many functions is ASUS update available from the Update tab....close all open programs execpt AI and click on Update bios from file....search to bios file location and press open...then sit back and let the computer do the work.

Certainly other ways to do this but this is what I did/do..in regards to overclock repost after your BIOS update and give specifics on BIOS settings like manual overclock or auto voltages etc. if you are still not stable


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverFire;14766320*
> I have the files for the updated BIOS, but exactly how am I supposed to flash it? Do I need to burn it to a disk,and use the BIOS to flash, or can I do it in Windows?


Another way to do it if you are comfortable in BIOS (and want to eliminate Windows from the mix), is to use the EZ Flash utility under the tools menu. See this post: http://www.overclock.net/14716408-post1729.html


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14756780*
> I haven't had any problems with the onboard audio, sounds great.


I don't enjoy being lied too though, its not a soundblaster X-FI, its realtek onboard sound


----------



## bern43

For those thinking of updating bios I'd use the ez-flash utility in the bios and not do a windows based upgrade. Less to go wrong.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47;14769398*
> I don't enjoy being lied too though, its not a soundblaster X-FI, its realtek onboard sound


It's a ASUS SUPREMEFX X-FI 2, just like everyone elses.

Not sure what your mad about?


----------



## PyroBob

Quote:


> For those thinking of updating bios I'd use the ez-flash utility in the bios and not do a windows based upgrade. Less to go wrong.


Updating to 0506 was the very first thing I did when I got running. The bios app makes it super easy.

1) Download BIOS
2) Extract to drive (I used thumb drive, but C: would work too)
3) Enter Bios
4) Tools -> Asus EZ Flash -> Pick new BIOS file -> Go
5) Wait 2 minutes
6) Enjoy responsibly.


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14772078*
> It's a ASUS SUPREMEFX X-FI 2, just like everyone elses.
> 
> Not sure what your mad about?


The "supremefx X-FI 2" is just a bunch of software, Its a Realtek HD audio chip with a flashy name.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47;14769398*
> I don't enjoy being lied too though, its not a soundblaster X-FI, its realtek onboard sound


See page 4-35 in the manual for activating sound blaster x-fi mb2


----------



## Blaber

OCN User Name: Blaber
CPU Type: AMD Phenom II X550BE
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1978021

This is the best I can manage so far with 0051 Beta bios , pushing any further is like hitting a wall



Also pretty happy about idle cpu voltage & speed , but have to manually change EPU setting between Power saving & High performance as Auto mode doesnt lower cpu clock speed & voltage. C&Q & C1E are enabled in bios.



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1978021


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverFire;14766320*
> Okay, reposting.
> 
> I'm having issues with any form of overclock with my V, on BIOS revision 0404. I have the files for the updated BIOS, but exactly how am I supposed to flash it? Do I need to burn it to a disk,and use the BIOS to flash, or can I do it in Windows?
> 
> Will flashing the BIOS help me with overclocking at all? I know this chip is capable of 4.2ghz at 1.53 on a craptastic MSI board, it should be able to at least match that on the V.


download bios 0506 from asus

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0506.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0506.zip

see page 3-39 for bios updating


----------



## GTR Mclaren

anyone here have the V formula/thunderbolt combo ??

How good is that thunderbolt card ?


----------



## Tweeky

I 2nd that


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14776799*
> See page 4-35 in the manual for activating sound blaster x-fi mb2


Lol, yeah some people just don't read their manuals


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaber;14776832*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1978021


Approved and updated.


----------



## RussianJ

ALUCARDVPR ,

You passed me again









http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/946327-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club-180.html#post14757357

You know you want to add me, and to give even more incentive I add my mid day run: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1977717


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14776799*
> See page 4-35 in the manual for activating sound blaster x-fi mb2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14780034*
> Lol, yeah some people just don't read their manuals


Thats Just Fancy Software, The Chip Itself, along with the drivers, are REALTEK
I'm not trying to be a troll, I own this MB and I'm Disappointed that my onboard sound Is just basic realtek, with fancy SupremeFX X-Fi 2 software


----------



## incurablegeek

On my C5F board I cannot, just cannot, get all my HDD's recognized. Here's what I have:

1) 120 GB Intel 510 SSD (SATA 1, AHCI of course)
2) 7 1TB Western Digital HDD's

I wanted 4 of those traditional HDD's on "_4-port SATA II PCI-e Software RAID Controller Card with Low Profile Bracket, SIL3124 Chipset [SY-PEX40008]_" (not set up as RAID but just an extra 4 SATA ports)

But No Can Do! I only get the OS/Programs SSD and *6 of the HDD's* recognized - *not all 7 HDD's*.

OK, so being one of the more clever of sentient beings, I took the 7th HDD off the PCI-e card and tried it on both a regular SATA (AHCI) and then the AsMedia SATA port.

Question: Is there some limitation on the number of TB's this C5F board can address?

Footnote: I updated the BIOS on my C4F but not on this newer C5F. I might try that tomorrow - as an alternative to jumping out the window.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ;14780231*
> ALUCARDVPR ,
> 
> You passed me again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/946327-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club-180.html#post14757357
> 
> You know you want to add me, and to give even more incentive I add my mid day run: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1977717


Sorry about that.

Approved and updated


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


On my C5F board I cannot, just cannot, get all my HDD's recognized. Here's what I have:

1) 120 GB Intel 510 SSD (SATA 1, AHCI of course)
2) 7 1TB Western Digital HDD's

I wanted 4 of those traditional HDD's on "_4-port SATA II PCI-e Software RAID Controller Card with Low Profile Bracket, SIL3124 Chipset [SY-PEX40008]_" (not set up as RAID but just an extra 4 SATA ports)

But No Can Do! I only get the OS/Programs SSD and *6 of the HDD's* recognized - *not all 7 HDD's*.

OK, so being one of the more clever of sentient beings, I took the 7th HDD off the PCI-e card and tried it on both a regular SATA (AHCI) and then the AsMedia SATA port.

Question: Is there some limitation on the number of TB's this C5F board can address?

Footnote: I updated the BIOS on my C4F but not on this newer C5F. I might try that tomorrow - as an alternative to jumping out the window.










do all your drives show up in *Disk Management *if not then witch ones do and how are they listed
please submit a snip of all drives in *Disk Management * and list how each drives is conected to the system terminals
the drive that does not work on the ch5f *will* it work on another board
what is the mod. no. of the drive that does not work
how are the jumps on back of the drive set
has the cable been checked if so how
download WD diag. and run them on the drive
http://support.wdc.com/product/downl...id=613&lang=en
updating the bios is a good thing [0506]
http://support.asus.com/Download.asp...-ASUS-0506.zip
i think it is up to 10 sata drives connections any size or type
after all my duck jokes i thought i would try to help


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HK_47*


Thats Just Fancy Software, The Chip Itself, along with the drivers, are REALTEK


thanks for the update


----------



## incurablegeek

Thanks, ALUCARDVPR, for the suggestions. Please understand that before I post I do explore just about every possibility.

Quote:



do all your drives show up in Disk Management if not then witch ones do and how are the listed *-- See Snippet*
please submit a snip of all the drives in Disk Management and list how each drives conected to the system terminals *-- Does not make any difference where I connect the 7th drive (to SATA Host Controller Card, Asmedia SATA port or SATA Port 5 or 6)*
the drive that does not work on the ch5f will it work on another board
what is the mod. no. of the drive that does not work
how are the jumps on back of the set* -- Right out of the box new, no jumper changes*
has the cable been checked if so how *-- Switched SATA cables, ports, HDD's*
download WD diag. and run them* -- Not any reason to cause it's a 7th drive problem not a problem with any of the HDD's (tried 2 different HDD's - all WDD). C5F will not accept 7 HDD's and 2 Opticals*


Other Things Attempted:

1) Changed SATA 5,6 to AHCI and then to IDE
2) Did the same with the AsMedia SATA port

Tomorrow I will update the BIOS to 0506 (the latest). Current BIOS is 0404.
Also, please note that the 2nd BluRay DVD Burner is not listed either; just the 1 optical drive.
*
So I am missing 2 drives (1 HDD and 1 BluRay) from being recognized.*


----------



## incurablegeek

Since you guys are _usually_ so nice, I will post here in lieu of making a fool out myself elsewhere.

Can you blow a brand-new Corsair modular PSU by changing SATA device power cables while the PSU is on and the computer is running?









(It may be that the power cables to the two SATA devices not showing up in Disk Management were not getting any power.)


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14781602*
> Thanks, ALUCARDVPR, for the suggestions. Please understand that before I post I do explore just about every possibility.
> 
> Other Things Attempted:
> 
> 1) Changed SATA 5,6 to AHCI and then to IDE
> 2) Did the same with the AsMedia SATA port
> 
> Tomorrow I will update the BIOS to 0506 (the latest). Current BIOS is 0404.
> Also, please note that the 2nd BluRay DVD Burner is not listed either; just the 1 optical drive.
> *
> So I am missing 2 drives (1 HDD and 1 BluRay) from being recognized.*


just out of curiosity, have you tried formatting the unrecognized drives with either with a windows installation disk or something like Gparted? This is different from your raid problem, related, or the same?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14786097*
> Since you guys are _usually_ so nice, I will post here in lieu of making a fool out myself elsewhere.
> 
> Can you blow a brand-new Corsair modular PSU by changing SATA device power cables while the PSU is on and the computer is running?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It may be that the power cables to the two SATA devices not showing up in Disk Management were not getting any power.)


no fears, I have done that multiple times when doing a secure wipe of an SSD, sometimes the mobo locks the drive and only way around that is to unplug then reconnect the drive.


----------



## Tweeky

CH5F $224.99 + free shipping

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131735


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14786097*
> Since you guys are _usually_ so nice, I will post here in lieu of making a fool out myself elsewhere.
> 
> Can you blow a brand-new Corsair modular PSU by changing SATA device power cables while the PSU is on and the computer is running?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It may be that the power cables to the two SATA devices not showing up in Disk Management were not getting any power.)


It would be possible yes but not likely
power supplies have internal protection but other devices do not
"C5F will not accept 7 HDD's and 2 Opticals"
maybe so

i have 6 drives and they work
i do not have another drive to try at this time


----------



## davieg

Got around to picking one of these up too.

OCN User Name: Davieg
CPU Type: Phenom II 1090T BE
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1979341


----------



## Scorpus-Dave

Fitted mine today, and after a good hour of head scratching I finally got it running properly










OCN:Scorpus-Dave
CPU:AMD Phenom II X4 965 Processor @4Ghz
cpuzvali:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1979345

Also, had to attach the corsair H100 to my antec1200 with tie-raps like a baws


----------



## incurablegeek

Those of you who have been following my travails on the C5F thread know that I have had a problem in getting two of my SATA devices recognized.

Right now it looks like it has been a PSU problem (not an "issue") all along. I just tested this brand-new CoolerMaster 1K Watt Silent Pro and it's deader than any Duck could ever fear to be. Tested it on a cheap-o Ultra PSU tester and a fancy-dancy Apevia digital. On the Ultra, there was a bit of a pitiful screech and then nothing. After that on the Apevia, Completely Nothing.

If I were a betting man, and I'm not, I'd say those two unrecognized SATA devices (1 HDD - and the HDD was not the problem cause I tested several on the same power cable -- and -- 1 brand-new, never used Blu-Ray Optical drive which would never even power up) were caused by lack of power from the Corsair PSU.

Ah ... "Made in China" anyone?









1) If you want to hear why I shudder when I see "Made in China", PM me and I'll regale you with stories - melamine in the children's milk to boost protein content, repackaging of dead batteries, no actual peanuts in the shells, buildings already falling down before construction is completed, ah, the list goes on and on ....

2) And for those of you who think I'm completely nuts for having two computers with similar components and configured in identical ways, well then lemme tell ya why ... (maybe I need three)


----------



## Kahbrohn

Yo Duckie!

Sorry to hear that. Corsair does make pretty good PSU's though. But I hear ya. Confidence level goes down when you've had a failure.

When my old Corsair gave out, I went to get another one. Nada. None available and I needed to power up ASAP. So, I went with a Thermaltake 800W (don't pay attention to the reviews) unit and so far I am pleased with it. Quiet and low heat output so far. You can give them a try.

I wanted a modular unit but it was just too expensive. What I liked about this PSU was that the cables seemed "thinner" than my old Corsair TX750 and took up much less space behind the mobo tray. They seemed a bit more flexible as well allowing me to bend the cables better and organize things behind the mobo tray. I also like the sleeving. Best part... 5 year warranty. Only hope they do good by me if I ever need it but fingers crossed that I wont. The single rail 60 amp was what sold me on trying them out.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Corsair does make pretty good PSU's though.


My mistake which I think I corrected later. This PSU that just went down (purchased 6/15/11) was a CoolerMaster; the one that went down a while back was a Corsair. (still gotta RMA that sucker. thanks for the reminder









However, I must emphatically state: Do not under any conditions try to make nice with me. No Sireebob!

By my calculations, I didn't start having all this equipment failure until I was befriended by a certain *Dr. Kaboom*


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14788285*
> My mistake which I think I corrected later. This PSU that just went down (purchased 6/15/11) was a CoolerMaster; the one that went down a while back was a Corsair. (still gotta RMA that sucker. thanks for the reminder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I must emphatically state: Do not under any conditions try to make nice with me. No Sireebob!
> 
> By my calculations, I didn't start having all this equipment failure until I was befriended by a certain *Dr. Kaboom*


Must be my magnetic personality... magnets and 'puters don't mix.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Thanks, *ALUCARDVPR*, for the suggestions. Please understand that before I post I do explore just about every possibility


That was Tweeky, but your welcome


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *davieg*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1979341












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scorpus-Dave*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1979345


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



That was Tweeky, but your welcome.


Tweeky _actually_ had a good idea?









I must come to expect the unexpected, I guess!









Thanks to all anyway. Btw, some day I'm gonna make a list of all the computer components I have purchased in the past 3-4 years that should never have even passed inspection - and post it.

I just tested the Corsair 650 (also brand new) and the 24 pin is testing low. And to repeat, I just bought the Corsair and the CoolerMaster PSU's - friggin brand new.

For what it's worth my Ultra X3 1K watt has been churning away for a couple of years now without even a hint of a problem.

Whoopee! One of my scratchers was a winner!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

My Corsair AX850 is pretty awesome, modular wasn't as difficult as I thought - much cleaner. Although my Glacialpower GP-AL650 ~ despite the unknown name is actually built great with high quality bits and has gotten some fantastic reviews. It just didn't have enough juice for what I'm running now.


----------



## PyroBob

I heart my Kingwin.


----------



## Czarnodziej

I want this mobo soooo badly, but im afraid that Bulldozer wont be as cost effective as SB


----------



## Nickw

it seems like i cant manually chance my Voltage, there is one section that shows my voltage at ~1.512 and gives me no option to lower it only an option to , i believe, set my own so i push it all the way up to like 1.400000 and save it, than boot, that number will go to somewhere around 1.42~ but still be 1.425 ( like it has always been ) when i boot up and look in Overdrive. Halp.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> I heart my Kingwin.


PyroBob, not to be rude or anything but what language is that?









Looks like a nice PSU however. But 1,200 watts? Do the lights dim in your neighborhood when you crank 'er up?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14796932*
> PyroBob, not to be rude or anything but what language is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a nice PSU however. But 1,200 watts? Do the lights dim in your neighborhood when you crank 'er up?


*Kono orokana ahiru*


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Czarnodziej;14795619*
> I want this mobo soooo badly, but im afraid that Bulldozer wont be as cost effective as SB


True It might be better to wait
SB-E is coming too
It is likely that Intel knows how to stay ahead of AMD
So sad!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickw;14795867*
> it seems like i cant manually chance my Voltage, there is one section that shows my voltage at ~1.512 and gives me no option to lower it only an option to , i believe, set my own so i push it all the way up to like 1.400000 and save it, than boot, that number will go to somewhere around 1.42~ but still be 1.425 ( like it has always been ) when i boot up and look in Overdrive. Halp.


Yes you can lower the voltage by typing it in and hitting enter.

That voltage change is LLC (Load Line Calibration) compensating for Vdroop.

You probably need to lower your profile.


----------



## PyroBob

Quote:


> PyroBob, not to be rude or anything but what language is that?
> 
> Looks like a nice PSU however. But 1,200 watts? Do the lights dim in your neighborhood when you crank 'er up?


Cockney slang?

It is big...I just wanted to make sure that no matter how far I went with my system, I would never need to upgrade it. Turns out I really never went that far, but the idea was sound. And it was on sale.


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Czarnodziej;14795619*
> I want this mobo soooo badly, but im afraid that Bulldozer wont be as cost effective as SB


Intel being more cost effective than AMD ... now there is something you do not hear every day. And AMD hopes it is not true since bang-for-buck is their niche.


----------



## Sithis-wrath

OCN: Sithis-wrath
CPU Type: Athlon II X4 640 BL-C3
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1980942


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Kono orokana ahiru


Dr. Kaboom:

Now that was completely uncalled for! I am deeply offended and may never forgive you!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Dr. Kaboom:

Now that was completely uncalled for! I am deeply offended and may never forgive you!
























Oh, that offended you but the duck kabobs did not???


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Oh, that offended you but the duck kabobs did not???


the duck kabobs looked good to me
he must have been hungry too


----------



## RussianJ

Perhaps someone can help me, can't get the board to boot at or above 1.6vcore. Yes, 1.6. Was attempting to do a blitz 4.7ghz run but no core till vcore.

New valid for encouragement








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1981317


----------



## whereiscolin




----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> the duck kabobs looked good to me too


Geez, Tweeky, isn't it enough that you haunt me on the C4F forum. Now you gotta tag team with Kaboom. Him I don't fear - what with his track record of deep sixing equipment before it's even out of the box.

But from you too. And you are a *respected* member on OCN. You should be oh-so-disappointed in yourself!









Btw, in something of an Olive Branch to Dr. Kabrohn, who used to be a nice friend, I would like all of you to know that I just had a brand-new CoolerMaster 1K Watt PSU go pooooooooof!

More accurately put, it started out kinda slow - and then fizzled out altogether. Really, truly. It was kinda sad.

First there was not enough juice to get all the lights on the C5F lit up. Then it just made this kind of whiny, _air coming out of a balloon_ sound. And died.

GeeWhiz, I'd sure hate to get a Kabrohn-rep.


----------



## t3haxle

Oh god. I just got my CV Formula, and while I get it to turn on (three buttons on the mobo light up on standby, I can turn it on and the rest of the mobo, all my fans, etc turn) no beeps sound and also nothing appears on screen. I tried taking out the memory to see if it would beep then but nothing happened. I triple checked every connection, so I probably didn't miss anything. Kind of hard to tell though, there's no room in my case at all.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle;14804701*
> Oh god. I just got my CV Formula, and while I get it to turn on (three buttons on the mobo light up on standby, I can turn it on and the rest of the mobo, all my fans, etc turn) no beeps sound and also nothing appears on screen. I tried taking out the memory to see if it would beep then but nothing happened. I triple checked every connection, so I probably didn't miss anything. Kind of hard to tell though, there's no room in my case at all.


things to check
24-pin
the 8-pin power connector must have 8-pin
cpu fan connector
video power conectors
video connections
use reset button on back
use go button
use a motherboard speeker
look up and take note of all motherboard led's
check cpu for damaged pins


----------



## calvinbui

Here is the 0705 BIOS if anyone wants it.
Has AGESA update which is really for Bulldozer + any fixes.
Build date = 22nd of August

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2LDK875W

screenshots to come


----------



## calvinbui

and here they are




one noticeable update is the EZ Flash 1.04 from 1.02


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14804954*
> things to check
> 24-pin
> the 8-pin power connector must have 8-pin
> cpu fan connector
> video power conectors
> video connections
> use reset button on back
> use go button
> use a motherboard speeker
> look up and take note of all motherboard led's
> check cpu for damaged pins


Where is the reset button you mentioned, and what do you mean by a motherboard speaker.

Edit: Just now I hit the MemOK button while everything was on and the DRAM LED started flashing. Is that normal?

EDIT: The new ram I'm using is two 4gb DIMM's of G Skill Ripjaws. I have them in the slots next to each other because not enough room to place them in the other ones, but that worked fine on my previous board. I tried without one of them and without either of them and still the same problem.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calvinbui;14806997*
> Here is the 0705 BIOS if anyone wants it.
> Has AGESA update which is really for Bulldozer + any fixes.
> Build date = 22nd of August
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2LDK875W
> 
> screenshots to come


thanks for the bios file


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle;14807504*
> Where is the reset button you mentioned, and what do you mean by a motherboard speaker.
> 
> Edit: Just now I hit the MemOK button while everything was on and the DRAM LED started flashing. Is that normal?
> 
> EDIT: The new ram I'm using is two 4gb DIMM's of G Skill Ripjaws. I have them in the slots next to each other because not enough room to place them in the other ones, but that worked fine on my previous board. I tried without one of them and without either of them and still the same problem.


It is a clear CMOS button just below the top two USB port on the I/O panel.

If you are using USB keyboard and mouse, move them down to the black USB ports next to the LAN on the I/O panel.

The top two USB ports are USB3, and will not work untill you load the USB3 driver.

Tell me that the mem mod you got are not (2X4 1333 Ripjaw), some have had "issues" with those.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle;14807504*
> Where is the reset button you mentioned, and what do you mean by a motherboard speaker.
> 
> Edit: Just now I hit the MemOK button while everything was on and the DRAM LED started flashing. Is that normal?
> 
> EDIT: The new ram I'm using is two 4gb DIMM's of G Skill Ripjaws. I have them in the slots next to each other because not enough room to place them in the other ones, but that worked fine on my previous board. I tried without one of them and without either of them and still the same problem.


reset button is on the back see page 2-46, No. 6 and then page 2-18

motherboard speaker - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812201032
then see page 2-26

hold the go button down and turn on with the start button and then release the go button see page 2-29

memory see page 2-5,6
it would be best to use slots DIMM_A2 and DIMM_B2


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;14808111*
> It is a clear CMOS button just below the top two USB port on the I/O panel.
> 
> If you are using USB keyboard and mouse, move them down to the black USB ports next to the LAN on the I/O panel.
> 
> The top two USB ports are USB3, and will not work untill you load the USB3 driver.
> 
> *Tell me that the mem mod you got are not (2X4 1333 Ripjaw), some have had "issues" with those.*


Planned on getting corsair vengeance, mom was about to place order (this was a birthday gift) and internet cut out. The next day as she did it, she got an email for their labor day thing and I noticed those were DDR3 and advertised both AMD and Intel so I figured those would work. So we switched out for those.

Welp. Time to get new RAM.


----------



## Tweeky

*Crosshair 5 formula easy memory set up guide*
http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?3468-Crosshair-V-Formula-Easy-Memory-Setup-Guide


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle;14808304*
> Planned on getting corsair vengeance, mom was about to place order (this was a birthday gift) and internet cut out. The next day as she did it, she got an email for their labor day thing and I noticed those were DDR3 and advertised both AMD and Intel so I figured those would work. So we switched out for those.
> 
> Welp. Time to get new RAM.


I like these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231303
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231321
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226103

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231401
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226179


----------



## headmixer

Here is one thing I am glad they fixed.

...Before 0705.........After 0705
View attachment 227258
View attachment 227259


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;14809200*
> here is one thing i am glad they fixed.


0705


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14809656*
> 0705


Aha...hahaha. That's funny.









Fixed


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Here is the 0705 BIOS if anyone wants it.
> Has AGESA update which is really for Bulldozer + any fixes.
> Build date = 22nd of August
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2LDK875W


Excuse me for seeming naive or ungrateful but I just downloaded the "latest" BIOS upgrade (supposed 0506) from http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download

Why should I trust something from MegaUpload? Could of been uploaded by anyone?









Besides, BullDozer probably won't hit the streets until late October - early November, and by then ASUS will probably have released even more BIOS upgrades. (yes, I know about the "scheduled" Sept. release dates for BD, but I'm not interested in Opterons)


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14809074*
> I like these:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231303
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231321
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226103
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231401
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226179


Thanks for the recommendations, but after reading Asus forums and Newegg reviews I decided to stay away from G Skill in general for this board.









I just ordered the Corsair Vengeance, it should hopefully be here within a few days after the weekend.


----------



## HK_47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Excuse me for seeming naive or ungrateful but I just downloaded the "latest" BIOS upgrade (supposed 0506) from http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD...mula/#download

Why should I trust something from MegaUpload? Could of been uploaded by anyone?









Besides, BullDozer probably won't hit the streets until late October - early November, and by then ASUS will probably have released even more BIOS upgrades. (yes, I know about the "scheduled" Sept. release dates for BD, but I'm not interested in Opterons)


yeah seems kinda sketchy, if that 0705 was official it would be on the asus website, I'm not downloading something of importance such as a bios from Mega Upload


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Excuse me for seeming naive or ungrateful but I just downloaded the "latest" BIOS upgrade (supposed 0506) from http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD...mula/#download

Why should I trust something from MegaUpload? Could of been uploaded by anyone?









Besides, BullDozer probably won't hit the streets until late October - early November, and by then ASUS will probably have released even more BIOS upgrades. (yes, I know about the "scheduled" Sept. release dates for BD, but I'm not interested in Opterons)


You should not use it because it is a bulldozer beta bios [0705] and it is not official


----------



## davieg

@ Incurable,
Here you go, more details on where that Bios came from and a link from Raja at the ROG forums if you want more info etc.
http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...3813-0705-Bios
PS Beta Bioses are quite often distributed on megaupload etc etc as its not an official bios yet, its nothing out of the ordinary but yeah can understand your concerns and wise to be cautious, plus its Beta so use it at your own risk etc etc, its not just specified for BD btw this from how it reads, but again its up to yourself.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



You should not use it because it is a bulldozer beta bios [0705] and it is not official


Thanks for the endorsement of what used to be called "common sense".

I see it as my responsibility in life to bring stability to the world - also Good-Will Towards Men (and especially women) as well as Peace on Earth ....
if I can just find the time.


----------



## PyroBob

Quote:



Tell me that the mem mod you got are not (2X4 1333 Ripjaw), some have had "issues" with those.



Quote:



I just ordered the Corsair Vengeance, it should hopefully be here within a few days after the weekend.


I am running 4x4gb Ripjaws, 1333, 7-7-7-21-1T, and all I had to do was hit the MemOK button and wait 20 seconds. Well, after 3 weeks of other issues, but as far as the ram that's all I had to do.


----------



## Erick

I would like to know what voltage do i need to raise in order to get higher FSB?

I cant boot over 270 fsb, but at 250 i can...

NB (990fx) voltage?


----------



## RussianJ

Some chips/boards dont like high FSBs. May of just found the max you can pull mate.


----------



## Erick

i feel like 250~260 fsb is kind low for such a high end mobo, i've seen people with over 300+ fsb....


----------



## incurablegeek

Minor Correction, Major Bad Post. Sorry.


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroBob;14812907*
> I am running 4x4gb Ripjaws, 1333, 7-7-7-21-1T, and all I had to do was hit the MemOK button and wait 20 seconds. Well, after 3 weeks of other issues, but as far as the ram that's all I had to do.


I sincerely hope it's not anything besides the RAM. The DRAM LED flashes for me and even after hitting the MemOK button the display didn't work anymore. I'd assume the CPU one would light up as well or the system just wouldn't boot if that were the case.


----------



## cayennemist

Funny, I have reserved the first post after tweeky and I just now got mine...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cayennemist;12685451*
> _____
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLICK THERE _____^^^


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14811335*
> You should not use it because it is a bulldozer beta bios [0705] and it is not official


I do agree it is not official.









This is an AM3+, they are all bulldozer BIOS.









I am using it, as you may have noticed.

0705 has fixed one of the "issues" of which I have raised homage.
Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by PyroBob
> I am running 4x4gb Ripjaws, 1333, 7-7-7-21-1T, and all I had to do was hit the MemOK button and wait 20 seconds. Well, after 3 weeks of other issues, but as far as the ram that's all I had to do.


Quote:


> I sincerely hope it's not anything besides the RAM. The DRAM LED flashes for me and even after hitting the MemOK button the display didn't work anymore. I'd assume the CPU one would light up as well or the system just wouldn't boot if that were the case.


To t3haxle:

My apologies, I hope that I have not mislead you with the advice I posted earlier.









True, Those modules are not on the list as you stated earlier.


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;14818185*
> I do agree it is not official.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an AM3+, they are all bulldozer BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using it, as you may have noticed.
> 
> 0705 has fixed one of the "issues" of which I have raised homage.
> 
> To t3haxle:
> 
> My apologies, I hope that I have not mislead you with the advice I posted earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, Those modules are not on the list as you stated earlier.


I'm fairly sure it's those. I read about a lot of problems with the mobo relating to g skill ram on newegg and asus forums. If not, oh well, it was the first logical step in troubleshooting.


----------



## Blaber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick;14812953*
> I would like to know what voltage do i need to raise in order to get higher FSB?
> 
> I cant boot over 270 fsb, but at 250 i can...
> 
> NB (990fx) voltage?


You have to raise CPU VDDA Voltage , NB HT voltage & NB 1.8 voltage.

I am able to run 300FSB , have set following voltages in bios to get stable :

CPU VDDA : 2.62500

NB HT : 1.21250

NB 1.8 : 1.86825

Max stable fsb I could get to was 302 after which even increasing above voltages did not help , I dare not push those 3 volts more than those values.

But it will depend on your mobo & proc as it varies.

http://www.overclock.net/14776832-post1812.html


----------



## Erick

Thanks a lot Blaber!

What was your max fsb before you messed around with the voltages?


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blaber*


You have to raise CPU VDDA Voltage , NB HT voltage & NB 1.8 voltage.

I am able to run 300FSB , have set following voltages in bios to get stable :

CPU VDDA : 2.62500

NB HT : 1.21250

NB 1.8 : 1.86825

Max stable fsb I could get to was 302 after which even increasing above voltages did not help , I dare not push those 3 volts more than those values.

But it will depend on your mobo & proc as it varies.

http://www.overclock.net/14776832-post1812.html


With the 550 BE??????


----------



## Blaber

Yes.


----------



## Blaber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick;14821802*
> Thanks a lot Blaber!
> 
> What was your max fsb before you messed around with the voltages?


It was at default 200 , I just went for max stable fsb i could get with reasonable voltage.


----------



## fishhawk

chfv up and running, first oc 24 hr stable is in my sig rig. So far so great,love this board.


----------



## battosaii

im considering getting this mobo for my next build i want a bulldozer so time to upgrade. with that im going to change everything in my sig rig excluding my ram, storage HD's ( i need more) and my 5870 although i will be getting a second one.

its going to be my first water cooling loop too i already got the rasa rx360 kit i just need everything else haha


----------



## Scorpus-Dave

Is it just me or did other people have to format their hard drive for it to boot properly?







Not that I had much stored on my SSD though... just a pain because I lost my windows disk D:

Now that I have it up and running, although I am getting some random crashes in games and the odd BSOD (which is becoming less frequent) can anyone suggest optimal settings for my board, I can OC the cpu and ram pretty easily but regards to anything else in the BIOS its just set to "auto"
CPUZ validation for if it helps: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1979345


----------



## ice-chill

Hi guys, I have got myself a Crosshair V, with Athlon II X4 640, so no big load, however the heatsink on the front and the back is extremely hot, even in idle, while gaming the rear heatsink gets so hot that I can't hold my finger on it for more than 1 second.
Is this normal ? I assume it is the northbridge producing so much heat, isn't it bad for the VRMs ?


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpus-Dave;14827414*
> Is it just me or did other people have to format their hard drive for it to boot properly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I had much stored on my SSD though... just a pain because I lost my windows disk D:
> 
> Now that I have it up and running, although I am getting some random crashes in games and the odd BSOD (which is becoming less frequent) can anyone suggest optimal settings for my board, I can OC the cpu and ram pretty easily but regards to anything else in the BIOS its just set to "auto"
> CPUZ validation for if it helps: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1979345


Had to as well. I switched out boards numerous times with Windows 7 after changing from 700 series boards to 800 series boards including multiple different brands and stuff without ever having to, although sometimes i did just for the heck of it. But when installing this board I absolutely had to. Worked wonderfully since though, going on 3 months now.


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc;14827469*
> Had to as well. I switched out boards numerous times with Windows 7 after changing from 700 series boards to 800 series boards including multiple different brands and stuff without ever having to, although sometimes i did just for the heck of it. But when installing this board I absolutely had to. Worked wonderfully since though, going on 3 months now.


What were your symptoms before you formatted?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice-chill;14827433*
> Hi guys, I have got myself a Crosshair V, with Athlon II X4 640, so no big load, however the heatsink on the front and the back is extremely hot, even in idle, while gaming the rear heatsink gets so hot that I can't hold my finger on it for more than 1 second.
> Is this normal ? I assume it is the northbridge producing so much heat, isn't it bad for the VRMs ?


the NB will get hot while gaming but it should not go over 65 C
good air flow in the case will help
check temp. right after a game with ASUS AI Syite II that comes on the ASUS disk
see pages 4-8 and 4-20


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpus-Dave;14827414*
> Is it just me or did other people have to format their hard drive for it to boot properly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I had much stored on my SSD though... just a pain because I lost my windows disk D:
> 
> Now that I have it up and running, although I am getting some random crashes in games and the odd BSOD (which is becoming less frequent) can anyone suggest optimal settings for my board, I can OC the cpu and ram pretty easily but regards to anything else in the BIOS its just set to "auto"
> CPUZ validation for if it helps: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1979345


with a new botherboard you need to do a reinstall of windows and you may have to reformat the boot disk because a motherboard has a lot of drives as many as 200 and windows will try to use any of the old drivers it can find on the disk even if they have been deleted


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle;14829093*
> What were your symptoms before you formatted?


BSOD on loading of Win 7. Im sure if had I uninstalled board drivers and all, it could have been done, but i was gonna do a fresh install anyways. Just was anxious I think.


----------



## Scorpus-Dave

Well, got the crashes sorted out, the culprit was my RAM as the processor will run 1600Mhz happily but when I tried to run my Vengeance at its stock speed (1866) it kept crashing in games and sometimes BSOD. Would there be a way to get around it so that it is stable? Part of me thinks it'd be best just to leave them at 1600 for now until Bulldozer arrives


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scorpus-Dave*


Well, got the crashes sorted out, the culprit was my RAM as the processor will run 1600Mhz happily but when I tried to run my Vengeance at its stock speed (1866) it kept crashing in games and sometimes BSOD. Would there be a way to get around it so that it is stable? Part of me thinks it'd be best just to leave them at 1600 for now until Bulldozer arrives










Yeah i would do that. Since you are running at 1600mhz you can lower those timings and get about the same performance as if you ran at 1866mhz and stock timings. Bulldozer should have no problem with 1866mhz though. At least it is not suppose to.


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*


BSOD on loading of Win 7. Im sure if had I uninstalled board drivers and all, it could have been done, but i was gonna do a fresh install anyways. Just was anxious I think.


Just making sure that wasn't my problem, lol.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Hey guys just upgraded to crosshair v and got a corsair H100. Just awesome!
My C2 955 is now running at 4ghz with 2800NB on 2133mhz corsair gt sticks. I ran AIDA 64 for 4 hours last night and max temps i saw was 42c!. my old cpu cooler (xigmatek red scorpion) could not get my cpu past 3.7ghz with 60c. Very happy, can't wait to get my 8150 8 core!. i will post screen shots tonight.


----------



## PyroBob

Quote:


> I sincerely hope it's not anything besides the RAM. The DRAM LED flashes for me and even after hitting the MemOK button the display didn't work anymore. I'd assume the CPU one would light up as well or the system just wouldn't boot if that were the case.


Sorry I've taken so long in replying.

When I got my first board, the DRAM_LED light would stay on with no POST, and if I hit MemOK, nothing would happen. I assumed it was a RAM issue, and after a LOT of troubleshooting (you can search my threads in this forum) it was determined the board's had bad VRM's, and was RMA'd. Upon trying to reinstall my original MSI board, I found my CPU was dead. Plenty of cursing at the POS later I found my original x6 had gotten fried.

Then the TRB hit the TMI, and the FRGWS put BT's to the DFV, and I had to BF her BA till the HOTF went boom. Or something.

Sucks you couldn't get yours to fire...I really love these sticks, and was pumped when the worked with the newest board, and after replacing it, the CHV has been running great with my 16G of Ripjaws...they are F3-10666CL7D-8GBRH.


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroBob;14835259*
> Sorry I've taken so long in replying.
> 
> When I got my first board, the DRAM_LED light would stay on with no POST, and if I hit MemOK, nothing would happen. I assumed it was a RAM issue, and after a LOT of troubleshooting (you can search my threads in this forum) it was determined the board's had bad VRM's, and was RMA'd. Upon trying to reinstall my original MSI board, I found my CPU was dead. Plenty of cursing at the POS later I found my original x6 had gotten fried.
> 
> Then the TRB hit the TMI, and the FRGWS put BT's to the DFV, and I had to BF her BA till the HOTF went boom. Or something.
> 
> Sucks you couldn't get yours to fire...I really love these sticks, and was pumped when the worked with the newest board, and after replacing it, the CHV has been running great with my 16G of Ripjaws...they are F3-10666CL7D-8GBRH.


If the crosshair V fried my chip, is there anything I can do? I'll be testing new RAM tomorrow to see what happens, but.....

hnnng.


----------



## mav2000

Any idea on how many amps the fan ports on the board put out? Can I run 2/3 fans, like GT 1850's on them in series?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cayennemist;12685451*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1982872











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sithis-wrath;14799895*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1980942











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whereiscolin;14804649*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1981363


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Any idea on how many amps the fan ports on the board put out? Can I run 2/3 fans, like GT 1850's on them in series?


Each fan connector support cooling fans 350 mA - 2000 mA (24 Watts max.) or a total of 84 watts for the motherboard

see page 2-22


----------



## nostalgia

Here's my CPU-Z validation for the membership application, hopefully I qualify:

OCN User Name: nostalgia
CPU Type: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1986730

The current settings are far from polished, I'm afraid. I'm still reaching for the 4.0 GHz that everyone else seems to be able to achieve so easily yet I struggle. Be prepared to hear my cries of help when my patience wears thin enough.

I have to admit though, this overclocking business is awfully intoxicating somehow


----------



## Scorpus-Dave

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nostalgia*


Here's my CPU-Z validation for the membership application, hopefully I qualify:

OCN User Name: nostalgia
CPU Type: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1986730

The current settings are far from polished, I'm afraid. I'm still reaching for the 4.0 GHz that everyone else seems to be able to achieve so easily yet I struggle. Be prepared to hear my cries of help when my patience wears thin enough.

I have to admit though, this overclocking business is awfully intoxicating somehow











Use CPU Overdrive in catalyst control centre, that's what I did, its not permanent though but it got me to 4.0Ghz easily. When I learn a bit more about overclocking I will do it properly.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nostalgia*


Here's my CPU-Z validation for the membership application, hopefully I qualify:

OCN User Name: nostalgia
CPU Type: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1986730

The current settings are far from polished, I'm afraid. I'm still reaching for the 4.0 GHz that everyone else seems to be able to achieve so easily yet I struggle. Be prepared to hear my cries of help when my patience wears thin enough.

I have to admit though, this overclocking business is awfully intoxicating somehow










http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...e-Overclocking


----------



## nostalgia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpus-Dave;14842946*
> Use CPU Overdrive in catalyst control centre, that's what I did, its not permanent though but it got me to 4.0Ghz easily. When I learn a bit more about overclocking I will do it properly.


Thank you for the idea. Strangely, I feel more comfortable tinkering with the BIOS, but I have to keep your approach in mind as well. Somehow I have only the AMD Overdrive (for GPU) visible under the Performance tab (where I believe the CPU overdrive should be as well), I wonder where the other selections have gone? I'll have to look into this.

So the CPU-Z validation you have visible on the roster at the first page of this thread, you achieved that with the software CPU overdrive?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14843184*
> http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking


Thank you for the link, actually I have the very same guide printed right next to me here, slowly filling up with obscure notes and markings. I just now spotted something interesting there that might relate to my problem, though. It's a good guide, although quite technical and slightly vague at some points.

I have a good feeling that this will work out, eventually


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14829319*
> with a new botherboard


I think we just found a new name for a motherboard that is giving us problems.


----------



## incurablegeek

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...e-Overclocking

Much appreciate this link. Thanks Tweeky!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostalgia;14841335*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1986730


----------



## 0x62 0x70

I love this motherboard... time to join the club.









OCN User Name: 0x62 0x70
CPU Type: 1090T
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1987632


----------



## theghostoftime1978

OCN User Name: theghostoftime1978
CPU Type: 955 C2
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1986343

add me


----------



## macca_dj

Hello
Just wondering If I could join the Club ?

macca_dj
Phenom II X4 965
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1988324


----------



## crossbone

Hey there, just received my CH5F 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1988519

Oh, and i realized i have BIOS Version 602. Ever heard of that one? Build Date 19.07.2011

And I have one Big Problem. I cannot install AI Suite II. Neither the CD version, nor the DL version. After klicking the Setup.exe(s) nothing's happening. Could this have something to do with my strange BIOS?

Greetings from Germany
cross


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone;14855142*
> Hey there, just received my CH5F
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1988519
> 
> Oh, and i realized i have BIOS Version 602. Ever heard of that one? Build Date 19.07.2011
> 
> And I have one Big Problem. I cannot install AI Suite II. Neither the CD version, nor the DL version. After klicking the Setup.exe(s) nothing's happening. Could this have something to do with my strange BIOS?
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> cross


I had the same issue with AI Suite II not installing either. I recall searching the Asus forums and finding a patch.

I don't remember the link to that particular thread on the Asus forums, but I found this link on their Knowledge Base which is likely the patch I am thinking of.

http://support.asus.com/Search/KDetail.aspx?SLanguage=en&no=B0CE1E0F-02A6-3B76-712C-CC36FF6174CD&t=2

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone;14855142*
> Hey there, just received my CH5F
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1988519
> 
> Oh, and i realized i have BIOS Version 602. Ever heard of that one? Build Date 19.07.2011
> 
> And I have one Big Problem. I cannot install AI Suite II. Neither the CD version, nor the DL version. After klicking the Setup.exe(s) nothing's happening. Could this have something to do with my strange BIOS?
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> cross


If your boot disk has been use before it will contain old drivers and window will use them so you will need to do a fresh windows install.

Also see post above #1919


----------



## Tweeky

New CH5F BIOS 0705 on the ASUS FTP download Site

ftp://ftp.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/


----------



## Bowser

OCN: Bowser
CPU: Phenom II xB55


Can I get a seat at the big kids' table?


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14856536*
> New CH5F BIOS 0705 on the ASUS FTP download Site
> 
> ftp://ftp.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/


Thats A bulldozer Beta Bios


----------



## davieg

0705 Bios works fine with my 1090T, I think most bioses with this board from now even the ones it first shipped with would have had bulldozer in mind one way or the other.
And from what I gather Raja at the Rog forums was offering this around as it had a couple of fixes in for some issues, not that I know what they were.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davieg;14857213*
> 0705 Bios works fine with my 1090T, I think most bioses with this board from now even the ones it first shipped with would have had bulldozer in mind one way or the other.


I have said it before myself.









This is an AM3+ board, they are all bulldozer BIOS.


----------



## Bowser

I ran a search and couldn't get something for this which makes me think I'm doing something stupid.

I want to run ROG connect and cannot get it to work. It is installed on both my desktop and laptop. I flipped the switch on the board and enabled it in the BIOS.

I try to intialize the program from my laptop and I get the "the connection is not available" prompt.

What did I do wrong? What did I forget to do?

I'd like it to work.

Rep for any help- thanks


----------



## 0x62 0x70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bowser*


I ran a search and couldn't get something for this which makes me think I'm doing something stupid.

I want to run ROG connect and cannot get it to work. It is installed on both my desktop and laptop. I flipped the switch on the board and enabled it in the BIOS.

I try to intialize the program from my laptop and I get the "the connection is not available" prompt.

What did I do wrong? What did I forget to do?

I'd like it to work.

Rep for any help- thanks


Did you run the ROG Connect Plus program on the main computer? ROG Connect should be only installed on the laptop.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0x62 0x70*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1987632












Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1986343












Quote:



Originally Posted by *macca_dj*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1988324












Quote:



Originally Posted by *crossbone*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1988519












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bowser*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1988695


----------



## incurablegeek

I try never to be negative myself because I have wasted many a member's time with my questions. Of that I am certain.
*
However,*

I am noticing a trend on OCN. And that is *no one, especially Newbies, seems to be able to read anymore*.

When I first started learning about SSD's, for example, I read the entire Magic-Man SSD thread, printed it, yellow highlighted the important parts and made notes/questions --- Before I ever posted a question or a comment.

1) 
Quote:



Thats A bulldozer Beta Bios


2) 
Quote:



I have said it before myself. This is an AM3+ board, they are all bulldozer BIOS.


All of the above is Deja Vu to the max!







And the responses are about as smash-face annoyed as they should be.

In addition to reading the thread before posting, there is also this marvelous search engine called Google. You'd be surprised how much info you can root out in only a few minutes of your time.

You youngsters are really fortunate. You don't have to trudge on down to a university library, plow through a card catalog and then go looking for a book in the stacks that may or may not have the answer you're looking for. Having done an awful lot of library research, I can assure you it's a veritable art form.

Nowadays, you can just query Google and most of the time the answer will appear instantly - No need for Boolean strings, no need to know which search engine to use for what information, no need to really know anything at all to get the answer you're looking for.

Golly gee-whiz, it's the next best thing to being Breast Fed.


----------



## Bowser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0x62 0x70;14861668*
> Did you run the ROG Connect Plus program on the main computer? ROG Connect should be only installed on the laptop.


Turns out that it was a bad driver install on my laptop.

Thanks for the help anyway!


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey guys just loaded up the latest bios 0705, new option in bios "cpu level up" anyone know what this is or does?


----------



## davieg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978;14864190*
> hey guys just loaded up the latest bios 0705, new option in bios "cpu level up" anyone know what this is or does?


Its just preloaded overclock settings to take it to certain clockspeeds.
Think one option is 1100T clock and one is another higher clock.

PS Incurable, I can remember when you were asking questions in the CHIV thread when they were already previously answered in the thread? It does no real harm when there are nigh on 200 pages to read through and cant see the annoyance in it at all, unless the answer is say one or two posts above you asking the question again.
Maybe your just easily stressed


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978;14864190*
> hey guys just loaded up the latest bios 0705, new option in bios "cpu level up" anyone know what this is or does?


http://support.asus.com/Search/KDetail.aspx?SLanguage=en&no=ED3FBD45-562B-746A-458D-77ACE1D5596B&t=2


----------



## incurablegeek

I just updated my C5F to 0506.

What is the incentive - *now* - for flashing to 0705? Especially when it's not even listed, i.e. kosher, on the ASUS C5F site.

ftp://ftp.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socke...air_V_Formula/

And when BD does finally hit the streets, probably early November unless your an Opteron guy, how many more BIOS updates do you think there will be by then - and thereafter?

Is there a reason for 0705 now - or are we all *Playing the Upgrade Game*?


----------



## davieg

Supposedly there are some fixes for "Minor problems" in it, like I said before dont know what the minor problems were, just what was handed around the ROG forums whilst it was under development.
No harm in going by if it isn't broke dont fix it if thats what you feel like doing.
Some people however like to keep up with whats out at the second it comes out.
As for it not being Kosher take a look at the ROG forums like I posted before, its also on Asus's FTP site which usually happens a couple of days before it goes on the product download page anyway.
A bios being handed around by people, then going on the ftp, and then appearing on the products download page isn't out of the ordinary at all for Asus.
However its your board after all no one is forcing you to update it or not update it, but by passing the info on it gives people the heads up and choice to do so if they wish.


----------



## Chuckclc

I generally just wait till the Bios is posted on their HTTP website. Unless of course I was having some sort of problem then I may try a Beta. Only 0404 and 0506 remain available on Asus site.


----------



## davieg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc;14869657*
> I generally just wait till the Bios is posted on their HTTP website. Unless of course I was having some sort of problem then I may try a Beta. Only 0404 and 0506 remain available on Asus site.


Once its on the FTP site its usually the official version anyway, and 0705 is on Asus ftp site now. Not that it has got any helpful description of what changes have been made, which is a plus for waiting until its on the products webpage to download (although sometimes the descriptions have been a bit lacking also):


----------



## t3haxle

Welp, tried the memory on the supported memory list, DRAM light still blinks. Fun fun fun.

I also just realized on my samsung tv it goes from "check signal cable" to "no signal" but I assume it's not that.


----------



## t3haxle

Any suggestions on what to do? Now I've bought 2 brands of RAM, neither working, and somehow this motherboard managed to bend the pins on my processor. There's no way it was broken before I put it in the crosshair V, it gently dropped into place on that and the lever secured it fine. Nor did the CPU fan not fit or the cpu light blink or the system not turn on. They better have a great answer to me wasting my time with this board.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Should I get the Crosshair V Formula, UD7, or Sabertooth?
I can get them all for the same price, but they all seem to be of really high quality. I think the fight would really be between the UD7 and the Crosshair.

The board will be for Bulldozer and Trifire 5830's until 79xx comes out.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14867578*
> I just updated my C5F to 0506.
> 
> What is the incentive - *now* - for flashing to 0705? Especially when it's not even listed, i.e. kosher, on the ASUS C5F site.
> 
> ftp://ftp.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socke...air_V_Formula/
> 
> And when BD does finally hit the streets, probably early November unless your an Opteron guy, how many more BIOS updates do you think there will be by then - and thereafter?
> 
> Is there a reason for 0705 now - or are we all *Playing the Upgrade Game*?


I know you seen this.









(5 days ago)http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/946327-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club-187.html#post14809200


----------



## ahriman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


I know you seen this.









(5 days ago)http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post14809200



And you attribute the gain 100% to the new BIOS?


----------



## t3haxle

Still no thoughts on what I should do?


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3haxle*


Still no thoughts on what I should do?










I have never seen a board bend pins on its own as the socket does not move. Have you run memtest on the individual Ram sticks? If memtest shows errors then you have some bad ram.

Does the motherboard recognize all memory sticks that are placed in it? If not, you could have a bad slot which would be cause to RMA the board!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


I just updated my C5F to 0506.

What is the incentive - *now* - for flashing to 0705? Especially when it's not even listed, i.e. kosher, on the ASUS C5F site.

ftp://ftp.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socke...air_V_Formula/

And when BD does finally hit the streets, probably early November unless your an Opteron guy, how many more BIOS updates do you think there will be by then - and thereafter?

Is there a reason for 0705 now - or are we all *Playing the Upgrade Game*?










This is OCN we all live to try new stuff!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf*


Should I get the Crosshair V Formula, UD7, or Sabertooth?
I can get them all for the same price, but they all seem to be of really high quality. I think the fight would really be between the UD7 and the Crosshair.

The board will be for Bulldozer and Trifire 5830's until 79xx comes out.


The fight would really be between the UD7 and the Crosshair


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Electroneng*


I have never seen a board bend pins on its own as the socket does not move. Have you run memtest on the individual Ram sticks? If memtest shows errors then you have some bad ram.

Does the motherboard recognize all memory sticks that are placed in it? If not, you could have a bad slot which would be cause to RMA the board!


I tried the built in MemOK test which said all my RAM was bad, and I used 4 sticks from 2 kits. Pretty sure it's the board.

I got a post on Asus forums though saying that twisting the HSF off could have bent the pins. I always thought that was the correct way to avoid breaking the CPU by pulling it straight off?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3haxle*


Still no thoughts on what I should do?










The pins on the cpu will have to be straighten if possible
Use an exacta knife to pry the pins up a little
Use a 7mm mechanical pencil with the lead removed to straighten the pins
Use a razor blade or credit card to align the pins
Much care will be needed to straighten and align the pins without breaking them


----------



## PyroBob

Quote:



or are we all Playing the Upgrade Game?


I am. I am a spec-whore, and I am damn proud to be one. That number is bigger than mine, and that is completely unacceptable.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3haxle*


Any suggestions on what to do? Now I've bought 2 brands of RAM, neither working, and somehow this motherboard managed to bend the pins on my processor. There's no way it was broken before I put it in the crosshair V, it gently dropped into place on that and the lever secured it fine. Nor did the CPU fan not fit or the cpu light blink or the system not turn on. They better have a great answer to me wasting my time with this board.


That is beyond my scope. Was the CPU light also staying on? If pins were bent, I would think it would have.

[edit] Disregard that Rabbit. I just saw your last post.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3haxle*


I tried the built in MemOK test which said all my RAM was bad, and I used 4 sticks from 2 kits. Pretty sure it's the board.

I got a post on Asus forums though saying that twisting the HSF off could have bent the pins. I always thought that was the correct way to avoid breaking the CPU by pulling it straight off?


try checking one stick at a time to find the bad stick


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3haxle*


I tried the built in MemOK test which said all my RAM was bad, and I used 4 sticks from 2 kits. Pretty sure it's the board.

I got a post on Asus forums though saying that twisting the HSF off could have bent the pins. I always thought that was the correct way to avoid breaking the CPU by pulling it straight off?


I twist mine back and forth a little at a time to loosen it 
A lot of the time if you just pull it straight out the cpu will come out with the hsf
The cpu is hard to get off hsf if it is stuck on the hsf and out of the socket


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



This is OCN we all live to try new stuff!


Yes Tweeky, that's all well and good; but my goal is not to blow the engine but to finish the race. I need my computers to work for work. No computer, no income. So I must be a bit more conservative than a hobbyist, which I definitely am not. Completely no desire to hurt feelings, just a clarification of my position.

Quote:



I know you seen this. 
(5 days ago)http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post14809200


HeadMixer, I did indeed see your post. I actually read all the posts.








However, as someone queried after your post, is the improvement in your SSD performance attributable to the BIOS update *only*?

Or are there other variables you did not mention? And please understand that in asking that question, I am only trying to be thorough, and definitely not critical. Also, I know from personal experience that when we are modifying, trying new things, or just trying to bring our rig back to life, we often do not document every single thing we try. I know I don't.









More succinctly put, is Bios 0705 the one and only reason your SSD improved so dramatically?









And for what it's worth, if you endorse this BIOS, then I will abandon my conservative, "wait until a technology is mature" way of doing things. Your word is good with me.


----------



## t3haxle

Well guys, tried doing the credit card trick and that didn't work. Ended up ordering a 1090t because I'm convinced it had something to do with me twisting the HSF like one guy said. In the future though... what should I do when removing the CPU? Should I try to unhook the lever and then pull the cpu out with the fan?

Also going to RMA the board as I'm pretty certain it's defective.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Yes Tweeky, that's all well and good; but my goal is not to blow the engine but to finish the race. I need my computers to work for work. No computer, no income. So I must be a bit more conservative than a hobbyist, which I definitely am not. Completely no desire to hurt feelings, just a clarification of my position.


I don't need my computer for income, however I'm of the same opinion. Unless someone can convince me that it's worth updating the BIOS, I simply don't. Or of course, if I'm having issues and the update addresses those issues or has the possibility of fixing them.

Now the Crucial SSD 0009 firmware update - that WAS worth it! Increased speed by a ton, improved write latency, faster boot up times, improved throughput performance. It was already fantastic with the 0002 firmware.

CRUCIAL M4 128GB


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Now the Crucial SSD 0009 firmware update - that WAS worth it!


Very helpful post! Why not do so on http://www.overclock.net/ssd/929553-...p-secrets.html

or Magic-Man's thread, though it's a bit dead now cause SSD's are "yesterday's news".

http://www.overclock.net/ssd/700470-...ows-7-ssd.html


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14871980*
> Yes Tweeky, that's all well and good; but my goal is not to blow the engine but to finish the race. I need my computers to work for work. No computer, no income. So I must be a bit more conservative than a hobbyist, which I definitely am not. Completely no desire to hurt feelings, just a clarification of my position.
> 
> HeadMixer, I did indeed see your post. I actually read all the posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, as someone queried after your post, is the improvement in your SSD performance attributable to the BIOS update *only*?
> 
> Or are there other variables you did not mention? And please understand that in asking that question, I am only trying to be thorough, and definitely not critical. Also, I know from personal experience that when we are modifying, trying new things, or just trying to bring our rig back to life, we often do not document every single thing we try. I know I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More succinctly put, is Bios 0705 the one and only reason your SSD improved so dramatically?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for what it's worth, if you endorse this BIOS, then I will abandon my conservative, "wait until a technology is mature" way of doing things. Your word is good with me.


Yes Sir, It is.

First noted the issue on 6/13/11.
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/946327-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club-32.html#post13860509

I even did the 0009 firmware update , no change.

I did the bench I posted 2 min after updating to 0705 BIOS.

BIOS 0705 is the only thing it could have been.


----------



## incurablegeek

headmixer,

Thank you so very much. Oh how I just love to hear hard, cold facts, and not just "well, I kinda think that if ..."

Will update to 0705 BIOS.


----------



## Tweeky

I am up and running with BIOS (0705) and overclocked
CPU @ 4013 mhz
Mem @ 2000mhz 7-9-7-24

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1991619

*Edit: BIOS 0705 is now on ASUS download site*

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0705.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0705.zip


----------



## nostalgia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


I am up and running with BIOS (0705) and overclocked
CPU @ 4013 mhz
Mem @ 2000mhz 7-9-7-24

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/So...air_V_Formula/

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1991619

*Edit: BIOS 0705 is now on ASUS download site*

http://support.asus.com/Download.asp...-ASUS-0705.zip


Thank you for the notification. I'm reluctant to flash any BIOS that is not officially posted on the manufacturer's site. Since this is now official, I downloaded and flashed this as soon as I saw points 1 and 2 below. Improvements like that always get my hopes up, especially in the light of my recent struggles









Quote:



Originally Posted by *www.asus.com*

Crosshair V Formula 0705 BIOS
1. Improve memory compatibility
2. Improve system stability
3. Fix USB 7/8 not work issue
4. Fix system may hang when use with Adaptec ASR-5805 Raid card
5. Add Spanish and Russian to BIOS steup.
6. Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/c...Language=en-us


First preliminary tests indicate that I didn't receive the same kind of magical increase in SSD performance as headmixer did, but then again he seems to have one serious setup compared to my pitiful 60GB Agility 3









As for the improvements in my overclocking stability, time (tomorrow probably) will tell...


----------



## bern43

Stupid question. When you flash bios do you lose your saved profiles? I'm guessing yes, but would love the answer to be no.


----------



## Morbid_666

mine...

though i cant get 2 pairs of corsair 2133mhz CMT4GX3M2A2133C9 to work on 2133mhz... my mobo & cpu can handle the oc but rams fail. tried on 1.9v & booting into windows but failing occt test. 2v dont start too


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43;14881649*
> Stupid question. When you flash bios do you lose your saved profiles? I'm guessing yes, but would love the answer to be no.


*YES* I lost mine
and it sets every thing to defaults
be sure to write them down
in the BIOS you can use F12 to save pages to a thumb drive


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morbid_666;14882195*
> mine...
> 
> though i cant get 2 pairs of corsair 2133mhz CMT4GX3M2A2133C9 to work on 2133mhz... my mobo & cpu can handle the oc but rams fail. tried on 1.9v & booting into windows but failing occt test. 2v dont start too


try using D.O.C.P. profile #0 to start with see page 3-6
it will set bios to the mem manufacture spec. and voltages


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14872267*
> I don't need my computer for income, however I'm of the same opinion. Unless someone can convince me that it's worth updating the BIOS, I simply don't. Or of course, if I'm having issues and the update addresses those issues or has the possibility of fixing them.
> 
> Now the Crucial SSD 0009 firmware update - that WAS worth it! Increased speed by a ton, improved write latency, faster boot up times, improved throughput performance. It was already fantastic with the 0002 firmware.
> 
> CRUCIAL M4 128GB


Well heres the Before/ After with my Crucial M4 64GB. (both tests on 0009 FW)
Reads Have Gone Up


----------



## SilverFire

Has anyone else had problems with the motherboard kicking back the BIOS update files and saying they're not valid EFI BIOS files?


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morbid_666;14882195*
> mine...
> 
> though i cant get 2 pairs of corsair 2133mhz CMT4GX3M2A2133C9 to work on 2133mhz... my mobo & cpu can handle the oc but rams fail. tried on 1.9v & booting into windows but failing occt test. 2v dont start too


hey man, until bulldozer is out, there is no way current phenom chips will work at anything over 1900mhz as the memory controller on the cpu supports upto 1600mhz. Bulldozer supports upto 1866mhz and then anything over this is classed as a overclock upto 2133mhz. I have the same board and ram as you and on my phenom 955 c2 chip i can only get my ram to post at 1880mhz and cpu at 4ghz. i have booted into windows at 4133mhz, 2860NB and 1880mhz ram, but blue screened.

Check this video from JJ at Asus on how overclocking works on this board. He is using 2133mhz dominator gt sticks too...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kOlBalkVyA[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverFire;14883469*
> Has anyone else had problems with the motherboard kicking back the BIOS update files and saying they're not valid EFI BIOS files?


no, i have updated from 0405 to 0505 to 0705 and no problems, download them from the ftp server and not from the windows update program in the asus software as it will give you an older bios.


----------



## SilverFire

I've tried direct downloading to a flash drive and updating through the BIOS, that's when it says it's not a valid EFI BIOS file.

The auto update in the Suite just gives me the BIOS I have, 0404.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverFire;14883837*
> I've tried direct downloading to a flash drive and updating through the BIOS, that's when it says it's not a valid EFI BIOS file.
> 
> The auto update in the Suite just gives me the BIOS I have, 0404.


download this bios file from ftp server.
ftp://ftp.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0705.zip

format your usb stick to fat32 file system. Then copy the bios zip to it. Unzip the zip file to the root of the usb ( so it shouldnt be in a folder just the bios file only) once you have it. i tryed doing this thru the AI software and it worked for me. select update from usb. find the 0705.rom file and update it. pc should reboot with default settings so you will need to go in to uefi and change boot setting and ram voltages etc. and then you should be sweet


----------



## SilverFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978;14883900*
> download this bios file from ftp server.
> ftp://ftp.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0705.zip
> 
> format your usb stick to fat32 file system. Then copy the bios zip to it. Unzip the zip file to the root of the usb ( so it shouldnt be in a folder just the bios file only) once you have it. i tryed doing this thru the AI software and it worked for me. select update from usb. find the 0705.rom file and update it. pc should reboot with default settings so you will need to go in to uefi and change boot setting and ram voltages etc. and then you should be sweet


Got it, I think the problem was the flash drive was set to NTFS, instead of Fat32. Running 0705, with a 4.0ghz OC now.

Thanks a ton!


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverFire;14884572*
> Got it, I think the problem was the flash drive was set to NTFS, instead of Fat32. Running 0705, with a 4.0ghz OC now.
> 
> Thanks a ton!


no problem


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverFire;14883469*
> Has anyone else had problems with the motherboard kicking back the BIOS update files and saying they're not valid EFI BIOS files?


I havn't but download the file from asus and try it again


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverFire;14883837*
> I've tried direct downloading to a flash drive and updating through the BIOS, that's when it says it's not a valid EFI BIOS file.
> 
> The auto update in the Suite just gives me the BIOS I have, 0404.


after your download did you extract the file?


----------



## ryan w

Ouch! ran some initial stress testing today
OCCT 20 minutes large data set: PASSED
Memtest 12 hours: PASSED
Prime Blended: Fatal error 0.5 rounding within 10 minutes all on worker# 5 around test 8

any suggestions?

a few minutes of setting manual voltages and Prime is ok for 10 min+ i'm goin to bed and let prime do its thing!

#side note just ordered a MSI R6950 Twin Frozer III PE/OC to replace my HD5750 feel like I can actually be proud of my system now!#


----------



## t3haxle

Does anyone know how to contact Asus about a refund RMA for a defective board?


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



a refund RMA


Interesting concept.









http://vip.asus.com/eservice/usa_rmaserv.aspx


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3haxle*


Does anyone know how to contact Asus about a refund RMA for a defective board?


Hey, all you need to do is go to the asus website and register for a login for member assess. From there you should be able to find a phone# for the state/country your in to talk to the service centre, or they should be able to transfer you to the correct department.


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Interesting concept.









http://vip.asus.com/eservice/usa_rmaserv.aspx


Lol, I just thought RMA was a term for component warranties, didn't look up the acronym until now.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Lol, I just thought RMA was a term for component warranties, didn't look up the acronym until now.


Not a problem. I was just having some fun at your expense. For what it's worth I have found ASUS to be one of the Good Guys. You shouldn't have any problem; just use the link I posted.

http://vip.asus.com/eservice/usa_rmaserv.aspx

I kind of liked the idea of a refund though, cause I got a truck load of stuff that never worked - with my only option being to pack it up and RMA back.

Too much equipment nowadays is either rushed into manufacture before it's ready or --- worse yet Made in XXXXX.


----------



## macca_dj

Asus have released official 0705 bios for the Crosshair v

Crosshair V Formula 0705 BIOS
1. Improve memory compatibility
2. Improve system stability
3. Fix USB 7/8 not work issue
4. Fix system may hang when use with Adaptec ASR-5805 Raid card
5. Add Spanish and Russian to BIOS steup.
6. Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

http://uk.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download

For any body that has a Problem removing a heatsink from the cpu (stuck),
Power off the machine unplug it from the mains outlet and use a hairdryer on the heatsink and gently twist it back and forth untill you feel it freeing up and voila no bent or damaged cpu pins.


----------



## Russ369

Anyone tried the new bios yet?


----------



## macca_dj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;14894029*
> Anyone tried the new bios yet?


Yes have been running them and I have had no problems with my system


----------



## Russ369

Just updated... Got a weird error after flashing "No keyboard detected"... kept doing that for me till I switched USB ports... Oh well... working now I guess


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;14894029*
> Anyone tried the new bios yet?


yes 3 days now. SO far so good, fixed usb 3 ports problem and system stability is rockin!. On my 955 C2 chip managed to get as high as 4144mhz at under 45c with a corsair H-100 stock fans. No stable for stress testing but mananged to get into windows, load up cpuid, took a few screen shots and posted to the 790fx-gd70 forum before i got a blue screen









but running at just over 4ghz with 1866+ memory and 2880NB


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w;14885963*
> Prime Blended: Fatal error 0.5 rounding within 10 minutes all on worker# 5 around test 8


Adjust DRAM VREF CA on CPU from 0.750 to 0.7575 if "value is higher than expected" or set it lower if "value is lower than expected". Had the same problem myself when I got this board


----------



## nostalgia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14895778*
> Adjust DRAM VREF CA on CPU from 0.750 to 0.7575 if "value is higher than expected" or set it lower if "value is lower than expected". Had the same problem myself when I got this board


Excuse me, but are you certain of that value? I thought the default is 0.50x (from Raja's guide) or did I misunderstand it? I believe you can't even get it that high (0.750x) (I remember the multiplier caps somewhere around 0.63x) or am I completely lost here









EDIT: ah nevermind... You speak of voltages instead of multipliers, now I feel like a fool


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;14894355*
> Just updated... Got a weird error after flashing "No keyboard detected"... kept doing that for me till I switched USB ports... Oh well... working now I guess


The top 2 USB port on the C5F are USB3.

After flashing the BIOS you have to enable them in the BIOS, and then reload the driver from the disk.

EDIT:

OOPS, My bad.









If you were using the top USB ports, then you may have the the driver installed already.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nostalgia*


Excuse me, but are you certain of that value? I thought the default is 0.50x (from Raja's guide) or did I misunderstand it? I believe you can't even get it that high (0.750x) (I remember the multiplier caps somewhere around 0.63x) or am I completely lost here









EDIT: ah nevermind... You speak of voltages instead of multipliers, now I feel like a fool










Yep, those are voltages









Just look at the value on *DRAM VREF CA on CPU*


----------



## tianh

Are the SLI drivers for this board solid now? I remember back at like page 10 LOL they were not mature at all...


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tianh*


Are the SLI drivers for this board solid now? I remember back at like page 10 LOL they were not mature at all...


Yep, been using the 275.50 driver since it came out 06/20/11 and it's been working awesome. It's also listed on the first page information.


----------



## liberato87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tianh*


Are the SLI drivers for this board solid now? I remember back at like page 10 LOL they were not mature at all...


I am using latest 280.26 from when they ve been released and SLI works very good.


----------



## HK_47

for SLI do the cards have to be the same exact brand and model #?
EX: could you SLI an ASUS 560ti with a Gigabyte 560ti?


----------



## liberato87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HK_47*


for SLI do the cards have to be the same exact brand and model #?
EX: could you SLI an ASUS 560ti with a Gigabyte 560ti?


yes you can.
cards must run to the same frequency (if the core clock is different, both cards will work at the lowest core clock of the gpu)


----------



## Hazzeedayz

may i join please?
just got my Crosshair V three days ago


----------



## Canis-X

Mine died this last weekend.....sigh......Here we go again with yet another RMA with ASUS.....sigh!!!!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*


may i join please?
just got my Crosshair V three days ago










Yes please see instructions on the 1st post

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...90fx-club.html

ALUCARDVPR will take care of it thanks


----------



## nostalgia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Canis-X*


Mine died this last weekend.....sigh......Here we go again with yet another RMA with ASUS.....sigh!!!!


I'm sorry to hear that. May I ask how this happened?


----------



## Canis-X

Not sure how it happened, all I know is that it will no longer post, gets stuck on the CPU initializing portion of the boot. Tested all of my RAM, they are good and I popped in a cheap CPU and still get the same problem. Kinda ticked, the last RMA I had with ASUS took me 7 months to finally get settled and now here I go again with another. I ordered a PSU tester that will hopefully be here by Wed, once I have tested my PSU, which I just got back from a RMA "test/tune up" and it tested as good, I will engage ASUS again. I'm just a little miffed. Hopefully the board was just flawed and the replacement that I get back will be 100% this time.....double *sigh*


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Here we go again with yet another RMA with ASUS


It's not really ASUS, and maybe not even Gigabyte







. Why?

Well, throughout the 90's I never had fewer than 20 computers in operation at one time and all built from scratch.

And Not One Single RMA!

Why?

Well, here's a little hint:

PRC = RMA


----------



## Russ369

http://www.guru3d.com/news/amd-fxser...order-spotted/

Model Cores Threads Frequency Turbo Frequency L2 cache L3 cache TDP Price
FX-Series FX-6100 6 6 3.3 GHz 3.9 GHz 6 MB 8 MB 95 Watt *$188.32*
FX-Series FX-8120 8 8 3.1 GHz 4 GHz 8 MB 8 MB 125 Watt *$221.73*
FX-Series FX-8150 8 8 3.6 GHz 4.2 GHz 8 MB 8 MB 125 Watt *$266.28*


----------



## nikolapuhiera

i need this post to join i think. Cant get high oc like with chIV yet on 1055t anything over 4,2 wont even post to windows.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russ369*


http://www.guru3d.com/news/amd-fxser...order-spotted/

Model Cores Threads Frequency Turbo Frequency L2 cache L3 cache TDP Price
FX-Series FX-6100 6 6 3.3 GHz 3.9 GHz 6 MB 8 MB 95 Watt *$188.32*
FX-Series FX-8120 8 8 3.1 GHz 4 GHz 8 MB 8 MB 125 Watt *$221.73*
FX-Series FX-8150 8 8 3.6 GHz 4.2 GHz 8 MB 8 MB 125 Watt *$266.28*


That all sounds good, but if you read JF-AMD's thread 

Quote:



*Q. I saw someone selling bulldozer parts online, that must mean the launch is happening, right?*

A. No. First off, many of the people that are advertising parts for sale ahead of time do not have parts in hand. Buyer beware. If they are selling engineering samples, we will take care of that. *Occasionally parts are loaded into disti databases, and if the flag is set wrong, it can flow through EDI to a partner's database and show up online. That does not mean parts are available. **Oh, and sometimes distis use planned pricing and part numbers as placeholders, so don't believe what you see. Nobody is allowed to advertise parts ahead of launch.*


----------



## Tweeky

Go button/MEM OK serves 2 functions depending on the power state.

If you press the go button while in windows, the board reboot and 
load a preset overclocked profile that the user defined in the bios, 
then the system will restart.

When your computer is in the OFF state, by holding down this
button, It will turn your system on and you would be activating
the MEM OK process. This is used when you are not able to boot or
run your system due to memory issues. BEFORE the CPU is initialized,
it will attempt to interact with the memory and see if it can post
with the pre-detected settings. If it still cannot post, the system
will try to adjust the memory timing. If it's not successful, it
will adjust the frequency. If it's not successful, it will attempt
voltage cycling. If it's still not successful it will try a mixture
of all three. In a complete rare event, it will lock the Dram LED
and let you know there is an issue with the memory. You may need
to try 1 or 2 dimms and other diagnostic measures.

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...nsive-overview


----------



## Canis-X

^ Tried that, still no joy. It started acting flaky on Friday, by Sunday it would no longer post. Died a slow death it did.


----------



## nikolapuhiera

mine too was working fine for 3 days and then last night at first it was all leds first dram then vga then boot very strange clrcmos didnt work on back panel, even with jumper on board it starts working after 20 or so tries ? and then it works for few hours and then crash again and then all over again with all leds and clrcmos on board, i tried different ram and psu and its the same i booted with only one dimm into bios tried to flash it 
but my keybord and mouse didnt work in any of the usb ports.....


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Canis-X*


^ Tried that, still no joy. It started acting flaky on Friday, by Sunday it would no longer post. Died a slow death it did.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *nikolapuhiera*


mine too was working fine for 3 days and then last night at first it was all leds first dram then vga then boot very strange clrcmos didnt work on back panel, even with jumper on board it starts working after 20 or so tries ? and then it works for few hours and then crash again and then all over again with all leds and clrcmos on board, i tried different ram and psu and its the same i booted with only one dimm into bios tried to flash it 
but my keybord and mouse didnt work in any of the usb ports.....


One other thing to try remove the battery for 2 minutes


----------



## nikolapuhiera

I tried that thanks, its ram or mobo im not sure yet, i flashed bios again from start - 404 to 705 tried 2 dimms with all 3 bios and ram ok settings and it just crashed but with one dimm it works with all 3 bios but only @ 1333 mhz 9-9-9-24 1.5v , i tested all four dimms separately and in 4 different slots with 15mins of blend in prime and they all work and boot imediately but with 2 or more it just crashes and then the mobo goes crazy for about an 10 - 20 mins (cant boot even with one dimm) - after few clrcmos on mobo and all different errors (vga,boot,dram) it boots again.
RAM is CMP4GX3M2B1600C8 - 4GB(2X2GB) 1600MHz 1.65v 8-8-8-24 ver 7.1 X2
Now testing with one dimm prime blend ill leave it till tomorrow if it doesnt crash i will order a new ram. Can you suggest me few ram that work best with CHV ?
thanks


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikolapuhiera;14925317*
> I tried that thanks, its ram or mobo im not sure yet, i flashed bios again from start - 404 to 705 tried 2 dimms with all 3 bios and ram ok settings and it just crashed but with one dimm it works with all 3 bios but only @ 1333 mhz 9-9-9-24 1.5v , i tested all four dimms separately and in 4 different slots with 15mins of blend in prime and they all work and boot imediately but with 2 or more it just crashes and then the mobo goes crazy for about an 10 - 20 mins (cant boot even with one dimm) - after few clrcmos on mobo and all different errors (vga,boot,dram) it boots again.
> RAM is CMP4GX3M2B1600C8 - 4GB(2X2GB) 1600MHz 1.65v 8-8-8-24 ver 7.1 X2
> Now testing with one dimm prime blend ill leave it till tomorrow if it doesnt crash i will order a new ram. Can you suggest me few ram that work best with CHV ?
> thanks


That ram should be very good
I believe it's a matter of getting it set up

Try this

Reset the system to defaults with one stick of ram
Power off
Put 2 stick in the red slots
With the power supply on push the *go button* to start the computer
Go into the bios and use DOCP to set up the memory [see page 3-6]
In the DOCP box select profile #0
Save and reboot

I have some of these and they work very good
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231303

Use Microsofts memory test to test memory one stick at a time
Control Panel > Administrative Tools > Windows memory diagnostic


----------



## AccellGarage

I bought AMD PII X4 965 BE put on my CVF, so high temp at 50C on Idle mode ... try to set VRM phase power on reguler got same at 49-50C Idle. No OC but stok 3.4


----------



## Defend808Hawaii

Did anyone encounter a problem on their CFV where your PWN fan don't spin until it shows the BIOS error page: Ameritrends or something like that.
below shows:

"CPU Fan Error". Then the PWN starts to spin.

Its not much of a problem cuz I disabled the "Press F1" thingy and just goes straight to booting windows.

A normal 3 pin fan spins normally after a usual cold boot and so forth, but not a PWN fan. Any answers why?


----------



## AccellGarage

my Fan have 4 pin stok genuine AMD PII X4 965. HSF is cooper material but speed FAN is 6000RPM max so high noisy.


----------



## cayennemist

Yeah... so ahh. looks like the world record (8.429Ghz) was broken on a CH-V...

Maybe worthy of putting that in the first post thing... It's kind of a big deal I guess.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cayennemist;14930446*
> Yeah... so ahh. looks like the world record (8.429Ghz) was broken on a CH-V...
> 
> Maybe worthy of putting that in the first post thing... It's kind of a big deal I guess.










Awesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1980971









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKN4VMOenNM&feature=player_embedded[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## cayennemist

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/09/13/amd_bulldozer_fx_model_8150_cpu_overclocking_preview/
This was an interesting video prob went in to the most detail out of all the others I saw.
At points you can see ROG UEFI, and also the CH-V. Couldn't help but giggle when I saw my board achieving those clocks with BD.


----------



## Tatakai All

I read about this in the news thread and a lot of intel fanboys were already crying about how the performance won't be up to par with a 2600k so, so what if it broke the record.

The public atm doesn't know what the performance is so why cry about it? I mean seriously if it is on par with a 2600k or even better than why would that be a bad thing?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defend808Hawaii;14929176*
> Did anyone encounter a problem on their CFV where your PWN fan don't spin until it shows the BIOS error page: Ameritrends or something like that.
> below shows:
> 
> "CPU Fan Error". Then the PWN starts to spin.
> 
> Its not much of a problem cuz I disabled the "Press F1" thingy and just goes straight to booting windows.
> 
> A normal 3 pin fan spins normally after a usual cold boot and so forth, but not a PWN fan. Any answers why?


In the BIOS there is a setting for PWM [4-pin] fans and DC fan for [3-pin] fans


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage;14929295*
> my Fan have 4 pin stok genuine AMD PII X4 965. HSF is cooper material but speed FAN is 6000RPM max so high noisy.


There are setting in the BIOS to set the fans to automatically adjust as the temperature changes


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cayennemist;14930446*
> Yeah... so ahh. looks like the world record (8.429Ghz) was broken on a CH-V...
> 
> Maybe worthy of putting that in the first post thing... It's kind of a big deal I guess.


Its on the OP


----------



## Canis-X

Yeah, well, I called ASUS' customer support line yesterday and initiated the RMA process. They have a new one shipping out to me today. Not sure what happened to mine but I don't want any flakiness with my system when my FX8150 arrives....LOL


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14930871*
> I read about this in the news thread and a lot of intel fanboys were already crying about how the performance won't be up to par with a 2600k so, so what if it broke the record.
> 
> The public atm doesn't know what the performance is so why cry about it? I mean seriously if it is on par with a 2600k or even better than why would that be a bad thing?


Its cuz they are scared their new fancy 2600k's will be obsolete already, well kinda, by something that everyone had doubt in... Naturally, its a defense mechanism...


----------



## Defend808Hawaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14931031*
> In the BIOS there is a setting for PWM [4-pin] fans and DC fan for [3-pin] fans


I checked that before. It was always "PWM". Regardless, I still have the

"CPU Fan Error problem"

Ill post a pic when I get home from work.


----------



## nikolapuhiera

@Tweeky
DOCP didnt work so i flashed mobo with 705 again and put latencies from
cmx4gx3m2a1600c8 that are on supported list of ram and finaly got them to work again i dont now for how long, all four dims pass individually and together win mem diagnostic. I gave them more vol on nb 1.25, nbcpu 1.25 and nb-ht 1.25 an on dram 1.65, and change all lat except tRas.
Now they are working on 1600 mhz 8,8,8,24,6,6,6,8,12-110ns-41,5,2,3,3-1T
by spd on mobo and memok they are 1333 mhz 9,9,9,24,5,5,5,7,15-110ns-34. 1.5v. Im still confused why they were working for 3 days withought problem on spd latencies. thanks man for all advices


----------



## Canis-X

Question.....How are the VRM's used? Are certain ones always being used while others are being throttled down during idle periods? The reason I ask is that I would like to use one of the temp probes on the motherboard and stick it right next to a VRM so that I can gaged the temps, so if there is one or two that are always in use then that is the area that I want to stick the probe at. I'll stick another probe on the NB to monitor that. I really wish that we could monitor the CPU/NB though.


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14930871*
> I read about this in the news thread and a lot of intel fanboys were already crying about how the performance won't be up to par with a 2600k so, so what if it broke the record.
> 
> The public atm doesn't know what the performance is so why cry about it? I mean seriously if it is on par with a 2600k or even better than why would that be a bad thing?


Good things come to those who wait


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defend808Hawaii;14937612*
> I checked that before. It was always "PWM". Regardless, I still have the
> 
> "CPU Fan Error problem"
> 
> Ill post a pic when I get home from work.


There are two cpu fan connectors CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT
A fan needs to be connected to the CPU_FAN and set for 4-pin or 3-pin fan
The CPU_OPT connector is optional and may be connected
See page 2-2 and 2-22 and 3-30,31,32

Try plugging a different fan in to the CPU_FAN connector and setting it for its type and plug the CPU fan into another connector just so it will run and keep CPU cool


----------



## 66racer

Hi guys,

Thinking about picking this up tomorrow, anyone try this with dominator gt memory? Also is the 4 pin power plug above the cpu mandatory, whats it for anyways? I do plan to overclock, currently at 4255mhz. My current rig is bellow and yup Im using an 8pin already on my current mobo.

Anything I should know prior? I think I read almost every review out there lol


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;14941492*
> Hi guys,
> 
> Thinking about picking this up tomorrow, anyone try this with dominator gt memory? Also is the 4 pin power plug above the cpu mandatory, whats it for anyways? I do plan to overclock, currently at 4255mhz. My current rig is bellow and yup Im using an 8pin already on my current mobo.
> 
> Anything I should know prior? I think I read almost every review out there lol


yea i got dominator gt 2133mhz ram in my board, got it running nicely at 1866mhz, 4ghz, and 2800nb with my 955 C2.

the 4pin cpu is if you have a ****ty power rail on your psu you can split it with 2x 4pin rails instead of 1x8pin rail.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978;14943958*
> yea i got dominator gt 2133mhz ram in my board, got it running nicely at 1866mhz, 4ghz, and 2800nb with my 955 C2.
> 
> the 4pin cpu is if you have a ****ty power rail on your psu you can split it with 2x 4pin rails instead of 1x8pin rail.


thanks dude


----------



## jcfsusmc

About the new Windows 8 Developer's Preview and CHV:

1. Installed on a blank partition on my 2TB HDD.
2. Flawless installation.
3. Dual Boot is both graphical and automatic (I have W7 in the first partition). ***NOTE*** You MUST install W8 in a formatted blank partition or your current OS will go bye bye!
4. Tried to install the CHV drivers, but received an error message - "not intended for this operating system" - but have not had any trouble without them!
5. So far, Sandra Pro is the only benchmark program that doesn't like W8, but it works!
6. ALL of my Office 10 programs, SB Titanium drivers, Network drivers, and all features of the bios (sata drivers, usb3 drivers, etc.) features have operated without hesitation or error. Have not installed AsusII (because I never installed it on W7 anyway) so I cannot speak for its operation.
7. Have adjusted many overclock features from the bios without problems.

Have not commented on the operating system itself (although, in my opinion, it is kinda cool!) this thread is not for that subject, but I thought maybe some of you might be interested in the above.

Bottom line, CHV and W8 are getting along just fine for now!

Have fun.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc;14945899*
> About the new Windows 8 Developer's Preview and CHV:
> 
> 1. Installed on a blank partition on my 2TB HDD.
> 2. Flawless installation.
> 3. Dual Boot is both graphical and automatic (I have W7 in the first partition). ***NOTE*** You MUST install W8 in a formatted blank partition or your current OS will go bye bye!
> 4. Tried to install the CHV drivers, but received an error message - "not intended for this operating system" - but have not had any trouble without them!
> 5. So far, Sandra Pro is the only benchmark program that doesn't like W8.
> 6. ALL of my Office 10 programs, SB Titanium drivers, Network drivers, and all features of the bios (sata drivers, usb3 drivers, etc.) features have operated without hesitation or error. Have not installed AsusII (because I never installed it on W7 anyway) so I cannot speak for its operation.
> 7. Have adjusted many overclock features from the bios without problems.
> 
> Have not commented on the operating system itself (although, in my opinion, it is kinda cool!) this thread is not for that subject, but I thought maybe some of you might be interested in the above.
> 
> Bottom line, CHV and W8 are getting along just fine for now!
> 
> Have fun.


Thanks for the Win 8 + CH5F info +1


----------



## foxrena

Got a CHV. I saw CHIV has a NB temperature sensor. Does CHV have one?

CHV is missing the ROG LED, too. Damn!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxrena;14948481*
> Got a CHV. I saw CHIV has a NB temperature sensor. Does CHV have one?
> 
> CHV is missing the ROG LED, too. Damn!


No the CH5F does not have NB and SB temps
ASUS Sabertooth does have temp
CH5F has 11 LED's I think


----------



## foxrena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;14950329*
> No the CH5F does not have NB and SB temps
> ASUS Sabertooth does have temp
> CH5F has 11 LED's I think


Sorry, I meant there is no ROG Logo LED....


----------



## jcfsusmc

All things being equal in the two OS's, using a moderate OC (3.6G; NB and HT x12; FSB 200; DDR3-1600 with manufacturers SPD; GTX 470 set by Afterburner to 774/1725) and my own personal bios (0705) settings for voltages, etc:

W7.1 64: Sandra Pro 17.77 - 13.81 kPTs; 3DMark11: 5373
W8 Dev: Sandra Pro 17.77 - 13.73 kPTs; 3DMark11: 5389

Not bad for a first presentation of the new OS.

(obviously, I fixed the problem with Sandra...)


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


Also is the 4 pin power plug above the cpu mandatory, whats it for anyways?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


the 4pin cpu is if you have a ****ty power rail on your psu you can split it with 2x 4pin rails instead of 1x8pin rail.


The extra 4-pin is the AUX power for the CPU, it helps with overclocking and It's designed for overclocking Bulldozer chips specifically


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


The extra 4-pin is the AUX power for the CPU, it helps with overclocking and It's designed for overclocking Bulldozer chips specifically










I see, with my rig below do you think I should use either of the two? I imagine Im ok since I only have one gpu and dont plan on exceeding 1.55v on the cpu, most likely if it overclocks like my previous board I will be under 1.5


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;14953088*
> I see, with my rig below do you think I should use either of the two? I imagine Im ok since I only have one gpu and dont plan on exceeding 1.55v on the cpu, most likely if it overclocks like my previous board I will be under 1.5


It certainly doesn't hurt to have it plugged in, as it would only be used on that processor if it needed it.


----------



## 66racer

Im not super psu savy but would I get the good results if on the same psu cable I plug the 4pin molex connector then add a adapter harness for the small 4pin above the cpu? Ah man I swear I feel like making my own harness! Lol I do a lot of wiring in my hobbies and can't stand the universal length of psu cables. When I get a modular power supply it might be worth my time or maybe they offer it for the modular pus's.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

so far ive tested win 8 on my work pc. Seems like its going to be a fairly friendly OS with alot of work with cpu, mem, hdd and lan monitoring and i really like the idea of the system refresh and restore options as its going to make like as a technician so much easier lol...btw my work pc has a E2200 pentium, 2gb ram and 1tb black edition WD and 128mb 8400gs and it works fine and snappy. +1 for microsoft


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;14956402*
> Im not super psu savy but would I get the good results if on the same psu cable I plug the 4pin molex connector then add a adapter harness for the small 4pin above the cpu? Ah man I swear I feel like making my own harness! Lol I do a lot of wiring in my hobbies and can't stand the universal length of psu cables. When I get a modular power supply it might be worth my time or maybe they offer it for the modular pus's.


I am running with the 24-pin and the 8-pin and I have not had any problems see system below


----------



## Canis-X

Replacement CVF arrived today.....fingers-crossed that good ole' Murphy is on vacation this weekend.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Canis-X*


Replacement CVF arrived today.....fingers-crossed that good ole' Murphy is on vacation this weekend.










Hey man good luck!

Via Tapatalk


----------



## AccellGarage

Hey All ... What is good voltage of 4.2Ghz on PII X4 BE 965 C3?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*


Hey All ... What is good voltage of 4.2Ghz on PII X4 BE 965 C3?


It just depends on the chip man, I don't see anyone at 4.5GHZ with 1.476v under load, but that's all my requires. Just don't exceed 1.55v for 24/7, watch your temps, stress test it and find exactly what your chip wants.


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


It just depends on the chip man, I don't see anyone at 4.5GHZ with 1.476v under load, but that's all my requires. Just don't exceed 1.55v for 24/7, watch your temps, stress test it and find exactly what your chip wants.


okay ,,,but what I must raise FSB or Multi? I can go 21x200Mhz and 1.45v and NB is 2600, HT 2000. It's no luck and restart. Ouw my RAM set up is 1600/800mhz [9-9-9-24].







And back to 4Ghz is work, temp are 42C [idle] and 53C [load]


----------



## 66racer

Woo Hoo Im official







Took some work but got my cpu to where I wanted, Can actually boot and bench cpu-nb at 3200+mhz but not stable yet...

Here is my Submission








Phenom II x6 1100T
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2003202


----------



## suggy1005

hey guys hoping to join as soon as i can get into windows! xD had 1090t CHVF and corsair vengenge the ram really wasnt stable/just didnt want to play so im in the proccess of rma with it just ordered gkill ripjawsX 6-8-6-24 anyone have experience with this ram/ have proof it works ive googled around and a lot of people complain about the vengeance's load on the imc? hoping these are better if not it will be board rma time haha,
this is a sexy looking board tho







my 15 seconds of bios were amazing lol


----------



## Bowser

I have a question about setting up a RAID.

I have Windows 7 on a SSD and a HDD that is for backup and storage. I just got two SSDs and I want to put them into a Raid 0 configuration. So I went through the steps to set up the raid and configured just the two SSDs into the RAID 0, but because I had to enable Raid on the BIOS screen (slots 1-4) it won't let me boot into Windows with the non-raid drives.

I just want the Raid config to be for gaming purposes and would like to keep Windows 7 on a SSD I already have. Are there any tricks to making this work or am I out of luck?


----------



## bern43

My Cooler Master Hyper 212+ fans in push pull stopped working today. I have them hooked up to the main CPU fan header with a Y cable. I tried plugging the Y cable into the other optional CPU fan header and it still wouldn't work. Bios is set to PWM, standard profile. Q-fan control enabled. Ignore for the fan speed limit to avoid the fan error on startup. I tried plugging the fans into the chasis fan header and they seem to work fine there. When plugged into the CPU fan headers they just spin a tiny amount and stop.

Any thoughts?


----------



## nostalgia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43;14974046*
> My Cooler Master Hyper 212+ fans in push pull stopped working today. I have them hooked up to the main CPU fan header with a Y cable. I tried plugging the Y cable into the other optional CPU fan header and it still wouldn't work. Bios is set to PWM, standard profile. Q-fan control enabled. Ignore for the fan speed limit to avoid the fan error on startup. I tried plugging the fans into the chasis fan header and they seem to work fine there. When plugged into the CPU fan headers they just spin a tiny amount and stop.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Did the fans used to work with the splitter before, in the CPU or CPU_OPT header? What kind of splitter is it, can you provide a link? Do the fans still work if you plug them directly, without the splitter, into the CPU and CPU_OPT headers respectively? I'm not familiar with that cooler but are the fans identical/similar, both 4-pin PWM-fans?

My first guess would have been that the splitter somehow messes up the PWM-signals. There is a wide variety of fan headers available on the board, I can't imagine why you would need a splitter in the first place, but hey, what do I know?









How many fans do you have connected anyway, If I may ask?


----------



## 66racer

I thought ripjaws didn't play nice with amd? Don't know if it was just with my old Msi 890fxa-gd70 or imc but I had to rma a set and that's when I saw a lot of people advising against them but could have been an Msi issue not amd.


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostalgia;14974616*
> Did the fans used to work with the splitter before, in the CPU or CPU_OPT header? What kind of splitter is it, can you provide a link? Do the fans still work if you plug them directly, without the splitter, into the CPU and CPU_OPT headers respectively? I'm not familiar with that cooler but are the fans identical/similar, both 4-pin PWM-fans?
> 
> My first guess would have been that the splitter somehow messes up the PWM-signals. There is a wide variety of fan headers available on the board, I can't imagine why you would need a splitter in the first place, but hey, what do I know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many fans do you have connected anyway, If I may ask?


Fans still don't work even if plugged in directly to the CPU fan headers. I've only got the two fans running from the motherboard. Four other fans running from the PSU. The Y splitter was recommended in the Hyper 212+ thread on this board. Supposedly the fans sync up better if they're off the same header. I'm not sure the Y splitter is the problem as the fans were working perfectly up until yesterday. The only new additions to the system were BIOS 705 and a Filco keyboard running of the ps/2.

Any other thoughts? I'd like to rule out a bad motherboard.


----------



## 66racer

To be 100% sure its not the fans I would connect them to the psu temporarily
adapters don't cost a lot. Obviously this is to just test the fans. I had cpu fan error warnings too in my setup but I have an antec kuhler 920. Everything worked though and think its gonna be something a bios update will handle.


----------



## Bowser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bowser;14972705*
> I have a question about setting up a RAID.
> 
> I have Windows 7 on a SSD and a HDD that is for backup and storage. I just got two SSDs and I want to put them into a Raid 0 configuration. So I went through the steps to set up the raid and configured just the two SSDs into the RAID 0, but because I had to enable Raid on the BIOS screen (slots 1-4) it won't let me boot into Windows with the non-raid drives.
> 
> I just want the Raid config to be for gaming purposes and would like to keep Windows 7 on a SSD I already have. Are there any tricks to making this work or am I out of luck?


Solved this by using the Disk Management tool in Windows 7.

Format drives, delete volumes if necessary, then set up a dynamic disk.

Props to tweeky wayyyyyyyy back through this thread.


----------



## jcfsusmc

Has anyone had an issue with 0705 not re-starting correctly when FSB is above stock 200? I have no restart issues at 200. Computer reboots normally. When above 200 (210 is my normal), I have to hit the reset switch because the system doesn't shut down completely or doesn't reset itself to begin the (re)boot process.

Just asking to eliminate other possibilities. If no-one else duplicates this issue, I'll re-flash, or go back to ASUS rev. 0052 (which is essentially the last beta before 0705).

Thanks


----------



## 218689

sooo... does anyone know if the rog connect utility works on tablet PC's? And/or whitch ones that may suport rog connect? Thinking of getting one and would like one with some functionality besides just browsing. Im new to tablets and have no idea how they work and what they support.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suggy1005;14971563*
> hey guys hoping to join as soon as i can get into windows! xD had 1090t CHVF and corsair vengenge the ram really wasnt stable/just didnt want to play so im in the proccess of rma with it just ordered gkill ripjawsX 6-8-6-24 anyone have experience with this ram/ have proof it works ive googled around and a lot of people complain about the vengeance's load on the imc? hoping these are better if not it will be board rma time haha,
> this is a sexy looking board tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 15 seconds of bios were amazing lol


I have the G Skills ripjaws 7-8-7-24 kit on a Sabertooth and it works at the manufactures setting flawlessly
I think the G Skills are easier to set up


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bowser;14972705*
> I have a question about setting up a RAID.
> 
> I have Windows 7 on a SSD and a HDD that is for backup and storage. I just got two SSDs and I want to put them into a Raid 0 configuration. So I went through the steps to set up the raid and configured just the two SSDs into the RAID 0, but because I had to enable Raid on the BIOS screen (slots 1-4) it won't let me boot into Windows with the non-raid drives.
> 
> I just want the Raid config to be for gaming purposes and would like to keep Windows 7 on a SSD I already have. Are there any tricks to making this work or am I out of luck?


Try putting the ssd with the OS on ports 5 or 6 and setting it to IDE or AHCI which ever it was set to before
Then set the BIOS to boot to that SSD with the OS


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43;14974046*
> My Cooler Master Hyper 212+ fans in push pull stopped working today. I have them hooked up to the main CPU fan header with a Y cable. I tried plugging the Y cable into the other optional CPU fan header and it still wouldn't work. Bios is set to PWM, standard profile. Q-fan control enabled. Ignore for the fan speed limit to avoid the fan error on startup. I tried plugging the fans into the chasis fan header and they seem to work fine there. When plugged into the CPU fan headers they just spin a tiny amount and stop.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Is the fans 3-pin or 4-pin if they are 3-pin then set BIOS to DC fan if they are 4-pin then set BIOS to PWM
Try plugging one into the CPU connector and the other fan into the OPT connector
Try resetting BIOS fan settings to defaults
Try a different fan in these connectors with the different settings


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc;14978128*
> Has anyone had an issue with 0705 not re-starting correctly when FSB is above stock 200? I have no restart issues at 200. Computer reboots normally. When above 200 (210 is my normal), I have to hit the reset switch because the system doesn't shut down completely or doesn't reset itself to begin the (re)boot process.
> 
> Just asking to eliminate other possibilities. If no-one else duplicates this issue, I'll re-flash, or go back to ASUS rev. 0052 (which is essentially the last beta before 0705).
> 
> Thanks


My board with 0705 is set to 250 FSB to run memory at 2000MHz no problems
Try downloading a new copy and then reflash
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0705.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0705.zip

Look up DOCP under Extreme Tweaker in the manual and use it to set the memory and then overclock


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> I have a question about setting up a RAID.
> 
> I have Windows 7 on a SSD and a HDD that is for backup and storage. I just got two SSDs and I want to put them into a Raid 0 configuration. So I went through the steps to set up the raid and configured just the two SSDs into the RAID 0, but because I had to enable Raid on the BIOS screen (slots 1-4) it won't let me boot into Windows with the non-raid drives.


I'm just gonna sit back and enjoy this one. For what it's worth, after about 100 hours of serious effort, research on OCN and throughout the net, numerous back and forths on the Intel RAID site and my best logical problem solving skills, I eventually set up my two Intel X25M 80 GB SSD's on a C4F in a kind of *pseudo-RAID*.

If anyone thinks there is some Magic Bullet to do this, then let me know. And I shall proceed to entertain my neighbors by _*running naked through the streets*_. And before you snicker, let me just say two things: first of all some very smart people at Caltech have accused me of having quite a good problem-solving mind. Second, I don't look all that bad when I run naked through the streets.









I have heard every hairbrained suggestion under the sun, but the 2 SSD's must go on SATA 1 and 2. And not on SATA 5,6 (which should be set to IDE and reserved for optical drives) and not on the JMicron (C4F) or the Asmedia (C5F)








SATA 1-4: RAID; SATA 5,6 IDE

For what it's worth, *only attend to the 2 SSD's and 1 optical drive.* *Attach nothing else while you are setting up OS/Programs.*


----------



## Tweeky

Setting up SSD's in Raid 0 is so easy even a caveman like me can do it!








I will not run naked through my neighbors streets until my life depends on it!


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Setting up SSD's in Raid 0 is so easy even a caveman like me can do yt!










Speaking of which,









I just got through setting up this monster on my C5F.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16816118104

Oh what fun.









This is what I get.









Attachment 229450


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


speaking of which,

i just got through setting up this monster.

http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82e16816118104

oh what fun.

This is what i get.

Attachment 229450


1721 @ $468.99 *wow*

What drives do you have hooked up to it? May I ask?


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Setting up SSD's in Raid 0 is so easy even a caveman like me can do it!


Tweeky, I don't mean to offend but I did try some of your fail-safe suggestions.









If you can set up two Intel SSD's on RAID 0, well then don't keep it a secret. Kindly post your "how to" on the Intel RAID forum. I'm sure they would be very interested.
Quote:


> Try putting the ssd with the OS on ports 5 or 6 and setting it to IDE or AHCI which ever it was set to before
> Then set the BIOS to boot to that SSD with the OS


Now, I know I have a reputation for being less than _politically correct_, but that is arguably the silliest suggestion you have ever made.

Why not: Rub your belly and tap your foot on the floor. That might also be a valid way to set up SSD's on RAID.
And it's within the skill set of a CaveMan.









My God, if you don't know how, well then just please admit it.









But please don't belittle those of us who have poured a lot of effort into trying to do so and posted our results accordingly. You had a chance to correct the mistakes of us "mere mortals" then, but chose not to.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Tweeky, I don't mean to offend but I did try some of your fail-safe suggestions.









If you can set up two Intel SSD's on RAID 0, well then don't keep it a secret. Kindly post your "how to" on the Intel RAID forum. I'm sure they would be very interested.

Now, I know I have a reputation for being less than _politically correct_, but that is arguably the silliest suggestion you have ever made.

Why not: Rub your belly and tap your foot on the floor. That might also be a valid way to set up SSD's on RAID. 
And it's within the skill set of a CaveMan.









My God, if you don't know how, well then just please admit it.









But please don't belittle those of us who have poured a lot of effort into trying to do so and posted our results accordingly. You had a chance to correct the mistakes of us "mere mortals" then, but chose not to.


Quote:
Try putting the ssd with the OS on ports 5 or 6 and setting it to IDE or AHCI which ever it was set to before
Then set the BIOS to boot to that SSD with the OS

*Please take note the SSD with the OS is a single drive and not raid 0*

http://www.google.com/search?q=setti...rchBox&ie=&oe=


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


1721 @ $468.99 *wow*

What drives do you have hooked up to it? May I ask?


8 crucial M4 64s


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


8 crucial M4 64s


Thanks Very good

and please show us some pictures of the cable hook ups thanks


----------



## incurablegeek

Tweeky, this is becoming a ping-pong game and not a problem-solving session. None of the members are benefiting from it with any concrete step-by-step "how to".

You say:

Quote:



Try putting the ssd with the OS on ports 5 or 6 and setting it to IDE or AHCI which ever it was set to before
Then set the BIOS to boot to that SSD with the OS


Now you should know that such a suggestion flies in the face of _conventional wisdom_ (understated). See following for "accepted" way:

Quote:



*Make sure you have your 2 X SSD hooked up to SATA 0 and SATA 1 otherwise they will not been seen when trying to install to them.*


http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=340214&mpage=1

You say:

Quote:



Please take note the SSD with the OS is a single drive and not raid 0


 Now that must be a *new definition of RAID*. If you are talking about concatenating two identical SSD's, well then I have done that; but I must tell the programs where to install or the 2nd SSD will just sit idle. Translation: Disk 0 and Disk 1 are SSD's set up properly on SATA 1 and SATA 2 -- but are *not true RAID*.

And finally, http://www.google.com/search?q=setti...rchBox&ie=&oe= is hardly evidence or documentation of anything. It is simply a page full of Google search results.

Tweeky, if you have the answer, I would be very happy, with no sarcasm at all intended, to learn from you; but I don't wish to play any more sandbox games.

You had many a chance to show us the way and be a hero when I was actively posting the results of my efforts. I can only conclude that *you did not know then - and you don't know now*.


----------



## Tweeky

I have *4* Seagates setup in Raid 0 plus 2 optics
It is not necessary to have them in ports 1 and 2
If you truly want to set up your drives in raid 0
*All* the necessary instructions are in the manual


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



I have 4 Seagates setup in Raid 0 plus 2 optics
It is not necessary to have them in ports 1 and 2
If you truly want to set up your drives in raid 0
All the necessary instructions are in the manual


For a while there I thought we were talking about *RAID 0 configuration of identical SSD's!*

*Is it your understanding that the Seagate st3160813AS is an SSD?*








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...0813AS&x=0&y=0

No need for sarcasm here. The facts speak for themselves.


----------



## Worple

May I join?http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2006742


----------



## Canis-X

Figured out what killed my old CVF this weekend! It was the EK motherboard waterblock. Either something was not making proper contact or the fact that this waterblock does not come with back plates (you cannot use the stock ones). Either way something was overheating and it would not boot. Once I put the stock heatsink back on the system is running fine again. I emailed EK Support and will see what they want to do about it. I really hope that Eddie doesn't try to screw around with me like I have seen him do with others.

Cheers!!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X;14989296*
> Figured out what killed my old CVF this weekend! It was the EK motherboard waterblock. Either something was not making proper contact or the fact that this waterblock does not come with back plates (you cannot use the stock ones). Either way something was overheating and it would not boot. Once I put the stock heatsink back on the system is running fine again. I emailed EK Support and will see what they want to do about it. I really hope that Eddie doesn't try to screw around with me like I have seen him do with others.
> 
> Cheers!!


This is why I stay away from EK.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;14965704*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2003202


Approved, I'll update tonight.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worple;14989089*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2006742


You must use your OCN Username for the validation (this is stated on the first post of this thread, please read), before you submit enter it in the name field of CPU-Z.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Worple*


May I join?http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2006742


When you validate with CPU-Z enter your OCN name as shown in *red* in the sample pictures below and then copy and past your URL shown in *green* into your post


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;14983527*
> For a while there I thought we were talking about *RAID 0 configuration of identical SSD's!*
> 
> *Is it your understanding that the Seagate st3160813AS is an SSD?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=seagate+st3160813AS&x=0&y=0
> 
> No need for sarcasm here. The facts speak for themselves.


OK two SSDs in Raid 0
We will let the facts speak for themselves
Step #1 follow the instructions in Crosshair manual

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231377


----------



## bern43

Anybody know if the Noctua DH-14 blocks the first two ram slots? I'm running Corsair Vengeance Ram and I don't think it will fit under the fan. I'm running the ram in the 2nd and forth slots right now. Will it fit if I move up if I slide up the fan over the memory? I'm willing to do that as long as it's not too much of a hit on performance.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Noctua DH-14 blocks the first two ram slots


I think you might be referring to this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835608018

If so, I have two - one on each computer. No, they do not block the RAM slots, assuming you don't buy the big RipJaws with the oversized heat sinks (I have a complete set of RipJaws in the back room because they are just too large to be practical.)

I'm using the Corsair XMS 3 The first two sticks would be difficult to insert with the Noctua DH-14 installed, though I have done it. Not a problem, though, because the fans are easily removed. In my opinion the Noctua is a heckuva product and in tests wipes the floor with a lot of liquid-cooling units - also very, very quiet.

You know, just looking at the Noctua here in front of me, I believe that even the RAM sticks with the heat sinks might also fit, but I'm not willing to gamble my rep on that.









Quote:



Step #1 follow the instructions in Crosshair manual


As usual, Tweeky, you are right on top of things with great suggestions!


----------



## Worple

Try again


----------



## pcclock

Does this board or 970-990FX alike have a memory multiplier I can use?

I guess it does have the ability to set your FSB right? For overclocking intended of course.


----------



## macca_dj

Has any one here removed the VRM heatsink and replaced the pads with TIM and if so has there been much in the way of a temperature drop ?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bern43*


Anybody know if the Noctua DH-14 blocks the first two ram slots? I'm running Corsair Vengeance Ram and I don't think it will fit under the fan. I'm running the ram in the 2nd and forth slots right now. Will it fit if I move up if I slide up the fan over the memory? I'm willing to do that as long as it's not too much of a hit on performance.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


I think you might be referring to this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835608018

If so, I have two - one on each computer. No, they do not block the RAM slots, assuming you don't buy the big RipJaws with the oversized heat sinks (I have a complete set of RipJaws in the back room because they are just too large to be practical.)

I'm using the Corsair XMS 3 The first two sticks would be difficult to insert with the Noctua DH-14 installed, though I have done it. Not a problem, though, because the fans are easily removed. In my opinion the Noctua is a heckuva product and in tests wipes the floor with a lot of liquid-cooling units - also very, very quiet.

You know, just looking at the Noctua here in front of me, I believe that even the RAM sticks with the heat sinks might also fit, but I'm not willing to gamble my rep on that.










NH-D14 RAM compatibility


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Worple*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2007217


----------



## bern43

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


NH-D14 RAM compatibility


Vengeance is coming up as non-compatible. But I'm curious if that is just with the fan in the usual place. Wondering f you can just move the fan over the memory up and then they'd fit.


----------



## davieg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43;14993435*
> Vengeance is coming up as non-compatible. But I'm curious if that is just with the fan in the usual place. Wondering f you can just move the fan over the memory up and then they'd fit.


No the actual heatsink just overhangs the first slot on the CHV, not a problem with normal heatsinks bar a little fiddlyness of installing them but would be with the taller heatsink, then the fan overhangs the rest near enough. So it does look like from slot 2 onwards you could adjust the space on the height of the fan, but slot 2 looks a pretty close call also but looks doable with my dodgy eyes lol.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> a little fiddlyness of installing them


As I believe I mentioned awhile back.

Also, and I thought of doing this with my RipJaws, you can remove the heatsink on one or more of the RAM. The beautiful thing about this Noctua is not only its cool/quiet but also the fact that the two fans can be relocated.

Careful not to worry too much.


----------



## davieg

Are there ripjaws with taller heatsinks? The ones I picked up fit perfectly underneath the D14, yeah agree its a nice quiet cooler, am only gonna change mine soon to free up some space.


----------



## MasterCheese99

MasterCheese99
AMD Phenom x6 1055t
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2006214


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCheese99;14995646*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2006214


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Are there ripjaws with taller heatsinks? The ones I picked up fit perfectly underneath the D14


DavieG, just looking at the pics on NewEgg, they all appear to be the same. Glad to see that yours fit nicely. As I mentioned before, I _thought_ they would fit, but couldn't guarantee it without pulling off my Noctua.

Where I misspoke was in my saying that I had toyed with the idea of removing the HS from my RipJaws. You see, I have 5 computers and a whole bunch of HSF's, so I'm guessing that was "way back when" I was looking at the Arctic or some other HSF combos.


----------



## davieg

Ah yeah, I toyed with pulling the HS off a couple of mine once but knowing my non delicate fingers I would have knackered the whole module up lol.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davieg;14999315*
> Ah yeah, I toyed with pulling the HS off a couple of mine once but knowing my non delicate fingers I would have knackered the whole module up lol.


I had to google knackered







Cool word, I like it


----------



## raemen

Hi i'm looking for some help.
I am going to be getting a new rig soon with this mobo, now, i'm a bit confused on the ram part. It says DDR3 2000(O.C.)? Does that mean that I have to overclock my DDR3 2000 ram to get that 2000mhz? im not looking to overclock my ram, just my cpu and gpu. can anyone give a little info on this?

EDIT: oh and sorry if this has been answered already.


----------



## davieg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raemen*


Hi i'm looking for some help.
I am going to be getting a new rig soon with this mobo, now, i'm a bit confused on the ram part. It says DDR3 2000(O.C.)? Does that mean that I have to overclock my DDR3 2000 ram to get that 2000mhz? im not looking to overclock my ram, just my cpu and gpu. can anyone give a little info on this?

EDIT: oh and sorry if this has been answered already.


I think anything at 1600 and above is classed as an overclock on memory at the minute on current AMD cpu's, even though your not technically overclocking your memory.
When Bulldozer comes out that will probably change to 1866 and above.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raemen*


Hi i'm looking for some help.
I am going to be getting a new rig soon with this mobo, now, i'm a bit confused on the ram part. It says DDR3 2000(O.C.)? Does that mean that I have to overclock my DDR3 2000 ram to get that 2000mhz? im not looking to overclock my ram, just my cpu and gpu. can anyone give a little info on this?

EDIT: oh and sorry if this has been answered already.


Yes but it not hard 
this board with a amd chip will go to 1600 mhz by default
to go up 2000 mhz you have to set the FSB to 250
the default FSB is 200 ..... 200 times 8 = 1600 ...... 250 times 8 = 2000
there is a setting in the bios DOCP that will set up your memory to factory defaults


----------



## cayennemist

OMG GUYS!
I woke up this morning, went to power on my machine, and FAIL!
After pressing the power on light(that was not lit uP) nothing happened...









I tested the PSU by jumping it, started right up.

Tried different plugs around the house, nothing.

I becoming certain that it is the Mobo, because the start button isnt even lighting up, nothing is except the "go button led"
What do you guys think?

could it be the cpu, or does it look more like the mobo?
good news is the mobo will be the easiest to RMA as I got it at Newegg.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cayennemist*


OMG GUYS!
I woke up this morning, went to power on my machine, and FAIL!
After pressing the power on light(that was not lit uP) nothing happened...









I tested the PSU by jumping it, started right up.

Tried different plugs around the house, nothing.

I becoming certain that it is the Mobo, because the start button isnt even lighting up, nothing is except the "go button led"
What do you guys think?

could it be the cpu, or does it look more like the mobo?
good news is the mobo will be the easiest to RMA as I got it at Newegg.



make sure the 24-pin connector is connected snug to the MoBo. Try the memtest button...who knows, something wierd could of happened.

are you running ROG connect?
if so, use it to monitor what your PC is doing during startup...this'll help you determine if it's the board or the CPU


----------



## cayennemist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*


make sure the 24-pin connector is connected snug to the MoBo. Try the memtest button...who knows, something wierd could of happened.

are you running ROG connect?
if so, use it to monitor what your PC is doing during startup...this'll help you determine if it's the board or the CPU


checked ALL connections systematically, and ROG wont matter cus it wont even post, It wont even power on. At first I thought it was my PSU. Tested it by jumping it, and it was fine.

The Motherboard wont even POWER ON








It was fine went I went to bed last night. Woke up this morning and it wont even power up...


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Tested it by jumping it, and it was fine.


*If you mean the "paper-clip test", it's useless. You need a proper and thorough tester.*

I'm using the Apevia but I don't wish to debate whether or not it is the absolute best. It works and works well. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...upply%20Tester

Quote:



The Motherboard wont even POWER ON


It is the PSU. For sure.

I have a lot of experience with equipment that works for awhile and then goes south all of a sudden. Right now, manufacturers are pumping out product of secondary quality and then dealing with the returns. And it does not seem to matter if you stick with quality manufacturers or not. The only time it matters is how courteously/efficiently the mfr. deals with returns.

Some like CoolerMaster and Corsair are wonderful. Others like Gigabyte are ... (sorry, no vulgarity permitted on OCN)

My PSU was a CoolerMaster 1,000 watt (80%) which functioned for a couple of weeks. Then the computer just suddenly shut down. Next, it would not even boot up. And finally, no lights on the mobo, no nothing.

If you do need to RMA the PSU, and you will, I would suggest the US Postal Service over UPS. Why? The much maligned USPS will ship it by air overnight for about $10.00 while UPS will charge more and take at least a week.

Good luck. Buy yourself a tester. You're gonna need it - now and in the future.


----------



## cayennemist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


*If you mean the "paper-clip test", it's useless. You need a proper and thorough tester.*

I'm using the Apevia but I don't wish to debate whether or not it is the absolute best. It works and works well. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...upply%20Tester

It is the PSU. For sure.

I have a lot of experience with equipment that works for awhile and then goes south all of a sudden. Right now, manufacturers are pumping out product of secondary quality and then dealing with the returns. And it does not seem to matter if you stick with quality manufacturers or not. The only time it matters is how courteously/efficiently the mfr. deals with returns.

Some like CoolerMaster and Corsair are wonderful. Others like Gigabyte are ... (sorry, no vulgarity permitted on OCN)

My PSU was a CoolerMaster 1,000 watt (80%) which functioned for a couple of weeks. Then the computer just suddenly shut down. Next, it would not even boot up. And finally, no lights on the mobo, no nothing.

If you do need to RMA the PSU, and you will, I would suggest the US Postal Service over UPS. Why? The much maligned USPS will ship it by air overnight for about $10.00 while UPS will charge more and take at least a week.

Good luck. Buy yourself a tester. You're gonna need it - now and in the future.












Wow,
Thanks man! 26$, I didn't know they were that cheap, of course I never looked.
I Think im going to have to get me one of those.









I guess I just had too much faith in this PSU when I bought it, to even think it needed to be tested. 
I guess I was wrong... Lesson Learned!
EDIT:
After thinking about it, I know of 3 other times, it would have been nice to have one.

Also, I should try testing it on a different PSU and if that works then well its defiantly the psu that is bad.
*
EDIT: you were totally right man!
I tested a POS, DELL PSU with the board and it worked! It was the PSU all along.
And you say Coolermaster is good about RMA's. Its either that or see if FRY's will give me store credit.*


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> I guess I just had too much faith in this PSU when I bought it, to even think it needed to be tested.


Don't feel so all alone on that one. PSU's are the least sexy component but arguably one of the most important. Another suggestion if I might: an APC (only) UPS. Current, even here in the US is "dirty" and irregular, a problem that can really degrade any PSU. APC has saved me on many an occasion.









Also, this thread on OCN might help with wattage calculation (before you purchase) http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/433055-how-much-power-power-supply-wattage.html


----------



## rubicsphere

CFV incoming from the Egg! Sold my 2500k a few days ago. I'm putting all my eggs in one basket with BD. I hope it turns out to be a monster!


----------



## rusky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cayennemist;15003497*
> checked ALL connections systematically, and ROG wont matter cus it wont even post, It wont even power on. At first I thought it was my PSU. Tested it by jumping it, and it was fine.
> 
> The Motherboard wont even POWER ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was fine went I went to bed last night. Woke up this morning and it wont even power up...


Even if a jump start worked, a circuit might have gotten damaged (from a power surge over night or something) causing a failure to post.

Try:

Different psu.
System out of the case.
Different on switch or just cross the two pins with a flat blade.

Send via droidx w/DarkSlide


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> a circuit might have gotten damaged (from a power surge over night or something)


Good point. And that reminds me: *Surge Protectors are completely useless also!* Must be a proper APC UPS (and no I do not work for APC









I have seen lightning strikes _jump_ a surge protector (even an APC) and zap the equipment (flat screen TV in this case).


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rusky1;15007252*
> Try:
> 
> Different psu.
> System out of the case.
> Different on switch or just cross the two pins with a flat blade.


Three posts above you

*He tried a different PSU and determined the old one was dead.


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere;15006285*
> CFV incoming from the Egg! Sold my 2500k a few days ago. I'm putting all my eggs in one basket with BD. I hope it turns out to be a monster!


tis a rare occurrence to see people turn from the dark site, welcome.


----------



## AccellGarage

hey Dude ! Alright, this is CHVF already DDR3 ganged and unganged mode. I set on NB configuration on EFI BIOS, I will push it disable for Ganged DDR3. What functional GANGED and UNGANGED DDR3 dual channel? single and multi thread of DDRAM.



























So I am still Newbie









Ouwh Yeah, What your plan I push it regular, medium, high, ultrahigh and extreme on VRM phase power? which one best push it? What temp is raise cpu-nb? my board temp is 38c than yesterday at still 32c

Thankx


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47;15008193*
> tis a rare occurrence to see people turn from the dark site, welcome.


I'm just coming home. First CPU ever was a socket 754 3400+ and my last AMD was a 1055T. I actually felt bad when I bought my 2500k, I had to get rid of it. Don't let me down AMD!!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*


I'm just coming home. First CPU ever was a socket 754 3400+ and my last AMD was a 1055T. I actually felt bad when I bought my 2500k, I had to get rid of it. Don't let me down AMD!!


Welcome home


----------



## Worple

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Good point. And that reminds me: *Surge Protectors are completely useless also!* Must be a proper APC UPS (and no I do not work for APC









I have seen lightning strikes _jump_ a surge protector (even an APC) and zap the equipment (flat screen TV in this case).


I lost a pc to lighting strike across a surge protector there junk


----------



## ahriman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cayennemist*


nothing is except the "go button led"


What is the Go button LED powered by? Answer that and you will have a clue.

[sent from my mobile device]


----------



## ahriman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cayennemist*

EDIT: you were totally right man!
I tested a POS, DELL PSU with the board and it worked! It was the PSU all all along



Well if I woulda just read a bit more ... hazards of Tapatalk on the toilet

[sent from my mobile device]


----------



## nostalgia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman;15015437*
> hazards of Tapatalk on the toilet












How are your snipers holding up, by the way? Have you been able to push your "thubbie" or are you just patiently waiting for the 'dozer?


----------



## rusky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman;15015437*
> Well if I woulda just read a bit more ... hazards of Tapatalk on the toilet
> 
> [sent from my mobile device]


Makes my trips to the lil girls room much longer!

Send via droidx w/DarkSlide


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worple;15011758*
> I lost a pc to lighting strike across a surge protector there junk


thats why you gotta use two surge protectors


----------



## Worple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hk_47;15017554*
> thats why you gotta use two surge protectors


:d


----------



## Worple

Anyone ever get a SB low voltage on ASUS AI Suite??


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Worple*


Anyone ever get a SB low voltage on ASUS AI Suite??


Hahaha, yeah you can safely ignore that - it's a bug.


----------



## FallenFaux

Just got my CHVF today and of course some new and shiny DDR3. A pretty big upgrade from my old AM2/DDR2 motherboard, now I might be able to get a decent OC on my 1090T.

OCN User Name: OCN FallenFaux
CPU Type: Phenom II X6 1090T BE
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2010686

3.869Ghz / ~2.900Ghz NB / 1.934Ghz HT

Not to bad for about 30 minutes of tweaking.


----------



## 66racer

Im not sure if im the only one but Im getting my usb devices still powered up partially after a shut down as if I had the charge feature on or something. If i cycle the psu switch nothing but the go button and such turns back on like it should. Im on bios 705. My antec kuhler 920 cpu cooler uses a usb header and thus keeps the led light powered up, pump seems off though. Also a usb game keypad keeps an led on too. Any fix for this or wait till new bios?


----------



## Mopiko Laila

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Worple*


Anyone ever get a SB low voltage on ASUS AI Suite??



do you run aida64 at startup??


----------



## Worple

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mopiko Laila*


do you run aida64 at startup??


I found my problem psu was not pluged in good my case has no locking casters so it rolls everywere on my hardwood floor


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


Im not sure if im the only one but Im getting my usb devices still powered up partially after a shut down as if I had the charge feature on or something. If i cycle the psu switch nothing but the go button and such turns back on like it should. Im on bios 705. My antec kuhler 920 cpu cooler uses a usb header and thus keeps the led light powered up, pump seems off though. Also a usb game keypad keeps an led on too. Any fix for this or wait till new bios?


Question
If you used a standard cpu cooler and a standard PS2 key board would the system work properly
And if you set the CH5F to defaults will it work properly?
Maybe an adapter to connect cpu cooler directly to the power supply?
Check that the usb key board is not plug into a usb 3.0 port
See page 2-46

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812196462
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812119149
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812201009


----------



## Worple

My g510 keyboards led screen is lit when I power off also my chstorm headset also hookup usb has the lights on it
Also seen that the leds on my motherboard and there are little leds on my video cards that stay on


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worple;15026599*
> My g510 keyboards led screen is lit when I power off also my chstorm headset also hookup usb has the lights on it
> Also seen that the leds on my motherboard and there are little leds on my video cards that stay on


all of my internal LEDs are on when it's off


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostalgia;15017085*
> How are your snipers holding up, by the way? Have you been able to push your "thubbie" or are you just patiently waiting for the 'dozer?


Snipers have been rock solid since I installed the 1090T. Have not had a chance to push it yet, but plan on thumping on it soon. Will post here when I do.


----------



## Worple

Got my rig over 4 MHz with 16 gigs of ram ! Never could do that before with my old Gigabyte board. I know this is nothing for you guys but for a noob like me its a big deal lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2011451


----------



## Russ369

I hope Bulldozer is good... $245 for the 8150? Hope that has nothing to do with performance...


----------



## Worple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;15027766*
> I hope Bulldozer is good... $245 for the 8150? Hope that has nothing to do with performance...


Me too I have some dog eared $10 and $20s in my sock drawer for one







But I think I will wait a month or so after it comes out to see if its all they say it is.


----------



## mattyp

OCN User Name: MattyP
CPU Type: Phenom II X6 1100T PH-E0
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2012646

Scrren Shot for the lulz


----------



## mclarenfung

just to say hi
OCN User Name: mclarenfung
CPU Type: Phenom II X6 1090t

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2012798

just rma back my c5f but ram still in kingston...><\


----------



## nostalgia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mclarenfung;15037314*
> just to say hi


Hello there and welcome! That's not Aquatuning AT-Protect-UV red you have running in the tubes, is it?


----------



## Hazzeedayz

I've been subbed to this thread for a while now an figured i'd join up
OCN User Name: Hazzeedayz
CPU Type: Phenom II X4 965 BE
CPU-Z Validation
These are stock clocks for software installations.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

OCN User Name: XtremeCuztoms
CPU Type: Phenom II X4 965 BE C3
4277.59 MHz
Testing on a Hyper 212+ / Dry Ice Tomorrow most likely.


----------



## theHagane

Hi, I'm new around here my name is Carlos and right now I'm trying to build a new PC... So far I'm good with almost all the parts of the PC, but I'm worried about the Motherboard and the RAM. I've been reading in a lot of places that the Crosshair V Formula have a lot of issues, that it doesn't start right out the box, that it has a lot of problem with some RAM, and other stuff. So I need an advice of you guys that already have the board xD

It is safe to buy this Motherboard? Or the Crossfire IV is a better and more stable option. I'm worry about this because I live en Venezuela, so it will a problem to send it back to the company if there is a issue with the card.

This is the PC I'm trying to build, I don't like to change my PC for at least 3 years, so I'm trying to build a good one:

-922 HAF Cooler Master Case
-ASUS Crosshair V Formula/Thunderbolt AMD 990FX
-AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Processor - Black Edition
-EVGA GeForce GTX 580 1536MB
-Corsair Vengance 8GB (2x4gb) CMZ8GX3M2416000C8
-Western Digital 2 TB Caviar Green SATA II
-Crucial M4 CT064M4SSD2 2.5" 64GB SATA III MLC
-Cyberpower CP1500AVRLCD UPS - 1500VA/900W
-Cooler Master Silent Pro 1000w RSA00-AMBAJ3-US

About the RAM, I'm not really sure if that one is going to work with the Crossfire V but I hope so, if you guys have a better option I apriciate your opinion.

Oh and I don't really know if this is the right place in the forum to ask about this stuff, sorry if I'm mistaken u.u

Thanks you guys, hope you'll help me.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Corsair Vengance 8GB (2x4gb) CMZ8GX3M2416000C8


G.Skill's works very well on these things.. 
any reason you're going with the Vengeance Memory?
I got some for Free from Corsair recently and they weren't what I/We expected..


----------



## theHagane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


G.Skill's works very well on these things.. 
any reason you're going with the Vengeance Memory?
I got some for Free from Corsair recently and they weren't what I/We expected..


Well, really not reason at all the only one is that I read a few days ago that it was one of the RAM that works well with the card, and for the price it seems a good deal. But I will check the G.skill, do you recommend any model? Thanks for the fast answer! =D

Oh and about the motheboard, do you think that it is safe to buy it? I love all the stuff about this card, but with all the people saying that it has a lot of problems. I don't know if this is better in terms of stability than the Crosshair IV.


----------



## Darkcyde

Ordered mine from the egg today. It should be here Wed. or Thurs. next week. With my 1100T, I'm at 4.1-3 cpu/nb on the CHIV, lets see what the V can do.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theHagane*


Well, really not reason at all the only one is that I read a few days ago that it was one of the RAM that works well with the card, and for the price it seems a good deal. But I will check the G.skill, do you recommend any model? Thanks for the fast answer! =D

Oh and about the motheboard, do you think that it is safe to buy it? I love all the stuff about this card, but with all the people saying that it has a lot of problems. I don't know if this is better in terms of stability than the Crosshair IV.


The board is fine. I've had mine 5 hrs and been messing with it since i got it.
loaded up a newer bios.. 0602 and it's been smooth so far.

The memory im using is the GSkill F3-17600CL7D-4GBXHD


----------



## theHagane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


The board is fine. I've had mine 5 hrs and been messing with it since i got it.
loaded up a newer bios.. 0602 and it's been smooth so far.

The memory im using is the GSkill F3-17600CL7D-4GBXHD


Thanks! I couldn't find that model but I find F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL this one, its awesome and it is in the compatibility list of the Crosshair V, I think I'll buy the motherboard and hope for the best xD!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theHagane*


Thanks! I couldn't find that model but I find F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL this one, its awesome and it is in the compatibility list of the Crosshair V, I think I'll buy the motherboard and hope for the best xD!


i think the biggest issue.... is like on newegg, the reviews are from total noobs that shouldn't be posting reviews because they have absolutely no idea how to even setup this board to run even stock.

take the time to browse the manual, take the time to actually go into the bios and take a look around.. i like this board as much as my Maximus IV Extreme.


----------



## theHagane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


i think the biggest issue.... is like on newegg, the reviews are from total noobs that shouldn't be posting reviews because they have absolutely no idea how to even setup this board to run even stock.

take the time to browse the manual, take the time to actually go into the bios and take a look around.. i like this board as much as my Maximus IV Extreme.


Yeah, I was talking with some friends and with my dad and they said the same stuff about the reviews and the opinions of some users. I should do that and read the manual and then go step by step. Thanks for your help! I should post some pictures when I finish building my new PC :3


----------



## mclarenfung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostalgia;15038308*
> Hello there and welcome! That's not Aquatuning AT-Protect-UV red you have running in the tubes, is it?


IT JUST MY OLD TUBE DROP THE uv RED
WITH OLD ZALMAN TUBE

I WILL CHANGE TUBE
COX MY HYPERX H20 2133 IN RMA
SO NOW JUST USING SINGLE 2G 1333 RAM


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FallenFaux;15022315*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2010686











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattyp;15036672*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2012646











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mclarenfung;15037314*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2012798











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz;15040341*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2009037











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;15044370*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013582


----------



## cayennemist

Hey guys,
last I time I posted in this tread, I thought my board was Fried... No its Still a BEAST!
it was my freakin CM Silent Gold Pro (80) that I just got in APRIL!

To follow up on that, I want to recommend CoolerMaster's service. Full eRMA with no argument, or questions asked. Thanks CM

Also how do you guys like Ai Tuner?

Seems pretty nice for finding your settings,temps,Etc. I have never owned a board that had this much software that came with it. How accurate do you guys think the Temps are in AI.
The reason I ask is I have quit using my chiller and I'm on AIR until I find out what killed my PSU. I have a buddy that thinks his AC killed his PSU (they shared Wall sockets)as did my setup.


----------



## mattyp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theHagane*


Hi, I'm new around here my name is Carlos and right now I'm trying to build a new PC... So far I'm good with almost all the parts of the PC, but I'm worried about the Motherboard and the RAM. I've been reading in a lot of places that the Crosshair V Formula have a lot of issues, that it doesn't start right out the box, that it has a lot of problem with some RAM, and other stuff. So I need an advice of you guys that already have the board xD

It is safe to buy this Motherboard? Or the Crossfire IV is a better and more stable option. I'm worry about this because I live en Venezuela, so it will a problem to send it back to the company if there is a issue with the card.

This is the PC I'm trying to build, I don't like to change my PC for at least 3 years, so I'm trying to build a good one:

-922 HAF Cooler Master Case
-ASUS Crosshair V Formula/Thunderbolt AMD 990FX
-AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Processor - Black Edition
-EVGA GeForce GTX 580 1536MB
-Corsair Vengance 8GB (2x4gb) CMZ8GX3M2416000C8
-Western Digital 2 TB Caviar Green SATA II
-Crucial M4 CT064M4SSD2 2.5" 64GB SATA III MLC
-Cyberpower CP1500AVRLCD UPS - 1500VA/900W
-Cooler Master Silent Pro 1000w RSA00-AMBAJ3-US

About the RAM, I'm not really sure if that one is going to work with the Crossfire V but I hope so, if you guys have a better option I apriciate your opinion.

Oh and I don't really know if this is the right place in the forum to ask about this stuff, sorry if I'm mistaken u.u

Thanks you guys, hope you'll help me.


I actually have that corsair kit and it works pretty well, I would recommend this combination of RAM and Mobo.


----------



## bern43

So got a Noctua DH-14 and plugged it in and guess what. The fans won't spin. They sort of sputter. So it seems like it's the board. I've got the fans running of the chassis header for now, but that's not a permanent fix. Anything I can do besides RMA? Could flashing to 705 have caused this? Re-flash? Clear CMOS? Help!!!!!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bern43*


So got a Noctua DH-14 and plugged it in and guess what. The fans won't spin. They sort of sputter. So it seems like it's the board. I've got the fans running of the chassis header for now, but that's not a permanent fix. Anything I can do besides RMA? Could flashing to 705 have caused this? Re-flash? Clear CMOS? Help!!!!!


What is your CPU fan setting in the Bios?

There are 2 cpu fan connector, plug 1 fan into the cpu connector and the other fan into the cpu opt fan connector

The bios has many setting for the cpu fans if you set them to disabled the fans will run at max


----------



## bern43

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


What is your CPU fan setting in the Bios?

There are 2 cpu fan connector, plug 1 fan into the cpu connector and the other fan into the cpu opt fan connector

The bios has many setting for the cpu fans if you set them to disabled the fans will run at max


Fan is set to DC. CPU Q-Fan Control is enabled. CPU Fan Speed Limit is set to ignore to avoid the start up fan error. The CPU Fan Profile is Turbo. Both fans are connected to the same header via the provided Y cable.

Edit: setting q-fan to disable doesn't make a difference.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cayennemist*


How accurate do you guys think the Temps are in AI.


All motherboard software reads "CPU Temp" which is from a sensor in the socket and is 7-10C off when overclocking or temps peak. The only thing it's good for is idle temps and even then it's not dead on. You should look to "Core Temp" where the 62C limit is as it's designed by AMD for peak temps under load and equalizes at 45C to give you more accurate temps. Coretemp program, core section of HWmonitor, and AMD Overdrive read this value. The problem with "Core Temp" is idle temps as again it's designed to be accurate at peak temps where it really matters.

Via Tapatalk


----------



## rubicsphere

Just got my CHV and was wondering if there is any specific bios that is more stable for the Phenom's? How about for core unlocking?

I was reading somewhere else that this bios is recommended but there is little information about it:

http://www.mediafire.com/?zgnmk0bkj8v3lqr


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Here's a Good Thread

Shammy & Andre support, what more could you ask for..


----------



## mclarenfung

thank you


----------



## bern43

I'm giving up on my fan issue and attempting an RMA. Have people been getting new boards for an RMA or refurbs?


----------



## mclarenfung

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bern43*


I'm giving up on my fan issue and attempting an RMA. Have people been getting new boards for an RMA or refurbs?


i got a new one last week from rma


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

no issues here with fans. set everything to extreme overclock, plugged in 3 pin fan.. runs full tilt... maybe your Y adapter is causing the issue... ? just a thought.
is the issue still there if you run 1 fan to cpu fan header and other fan to option fan header?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bern43*


I'm giving up on my fan issue and attempting an RMA. Have people been getting new boards for an RMA or refurbs?


I called Asus before buying to find out where their rma dept was located (northern california) and their procedures for rma and it really sounded like they said the first rma you get a new board since its a premiere line, he used some word like that. I was sceptical since I told him I was considering going with asus but sounds like "mclarenfung" confirmed it?

Any one else have experience with this?


----------



## mav2000

Heres where I am right now...still got lots of work to finish:

Please take the time to take a look at my log and add suggestions or critique it if you can...



















More in the link in my sig.


----------



## bern43

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


no issues here with fans. set everything to extreme overclock, plugged in 3 pin fan.. runs full tilt... maybe your Y adapter is causing the issue... ? just a thought.
is the issue still there if you run 1 fan to cpu fan header and other fan to option fan header?


Issue is still there without the Y adapter. Strangely the stock PWM fan fired right up when I tested it on the CPU fan header.


----------



## mattyp

Hmm, I have that same problem, it kicks in for me but takes a second with my Coolermaster v6 GT. Sometimes the error pops up, sometimes it goes off without a problem. I just ignore it.


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattyp;15083819*
> Hmm, I have that same problem, it kicks in for me but takes a second with my Coolermaster v6 GT. Sometimes the error pops up, sometimes it goes off without a problem. I just ignore it.


Yeah. I had that issue too. If you set your fan speed limit to ignore that will go away. It seems to take a few seconds for the fans to kick on. Mine just never do.

I actually just got off the phone with Asus and they're going to do an advanced RMA. They told me that they send out new boards for the swap. Much easier process than my recent Dell customer support experience (3 or 4 transfers before reaching the right department). I'll report back. I also need to stop slacking and officially join the club.


----------



## mattyp

I did that too in order to avoid the error, then I had to clear the CMOS and I was just too lazy to change again.


----------



## Canis-X

Got the EK waterblock installed again and this time it has been stable for 2 1/2 days.....hope that it stays that way this time!







Can't wait for winter time so that I can connect up the phase again and if all goes well, I'll be freezing me a FX8150!


----------



## ahriman

Got invited to early beta BF3! ... However, my LAN died. No warning, nothing. Woke up this AM and it was gone. Device manager sees nothing, nada, zilch. Tried re-installing drivers anyway, no dice. No link light. Tried the Windows 7 troubleshooter (I know, I know, but I was DESPERATE), and it states no driver installed.

Any suggestions?

EDIT: found it ... got disabled in BIOS. Anyone else experience random LAN disablings?...


----------



## 66racer

*How is SLi with this board?* I was thinking about getting another *msi gtx560ti twin frozr II* but got bummed with how little space the top card would have from the bottom card!! If I read the book right Slot 1 and 3 for sli, so I better exchange my wifi pci adapter since I will be loosing that slot!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morbid_666;14882195*
> mine...
> 
> though i cant get 2 pairs of corsair 2133mhz CMT4GX3M2A2133C9 to work on 2133mhz... my mobo & cpu can handle the oc but rams fail. tried on 1.9v & booting into windows but failing occt test. 2v dont start too


Im running my 1866 corsair domintator gt (4x2GB dimms 9-9-9-24) at 1894mhz right now, got to 1900 but lowered my front bus speeds a bit. I tried booting at 2000mhz memory but BSOD at signon screen, I didnt try to make it happen and went back to what I had, It only had 1.68v too.

cpu 4263mhz
cpu-nb 3078mhz
memory 1894mhz

So with the right voltage you might get there. I will say I couldnt get this high on the cpu-nb and memory with my old msi 890fxa-gd70. Max cpu with that was 4255mhz, 2990cpu-nb, and 1840ish mhz memory. I couldnt mess with ANYTHING on the memory without BSOD but with the asus chVf I can even lower the timings a hair but keep it conservative.


----------



## The sword of Roland

get me in please


----------



## liberato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15093023*
> *How is SLi with this board?* I was thinking about getting another *msi gtx560ti twin frozr II* but got bummed with how little space the top card would have from the bottom card!! If I read the book right Slot 1 and 3 for sli, so I better exchange my wifi pci adapter since I will be loosing that slot!


sli works very well.
I've 2 560ti tf2.










there are two slot of space between the 2 cards so the temperature are very fine.



with tamb of 26-27 degrees.

check this http://www.xtremehardware.it/forum/f142/haf_912_r_o_g_liberato87-27038/


----------



## The sword of Roland

ive just forgotten to post CPUID


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15093023*
> *How is SLi with this board?* I was thinking about getting another *msi gtx560ti twin frozr II* but got bummed with how little space the top card would have from the bottom card!! If I read the book right Slot 1 and 3 for sli, so I better exchange my wifi pci adapter since I will be loosing that slot!


SLI is awesome, i have a sound card in between my two GTX275s and there is still loads of breathing room.
if you wanted to go Quad SLI then they have a special seperate board that attached to your PCI slots that spaces your cards evenly.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman;15091216*
> Got invited to early beta BF3! ... However, my LAN died. No warning, nothing. Woke up this AM and it was gone. Device manager sees nothing, nada, zilch. Tried re-installing drivers anyway, no dice. No link light. Tried the Windows 7 troubleshooter (I know, I know, but I was DESPERATE), and it states no driver installed.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> EDIT: found it ... got disabled in BIOS. Anyone else experience random LAN disablings?...


I had that occur because the mouse function was selecting whatever it wanted with 0506 BIOS, have new bios 0705 that fixed that issue so I do not turn it off on accident anymore!


----------



## raemen

Hey guys, I've got a new system with this mobo so I'm going to be joining this club too, after I set everything up. You know where the supreme fx label is on, that is a bit crooked. Should I be worried about it?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raemen;15119014*
> Hey guys, I've got a new system with this mobo so I'm going to be joining this club too, after I set everything up. You know where the supreme fx label is on, that is a bit crooked. Should I be worried about it?


Don't worry about it, mine was crooked too, I just turned it.


----------



## Bi2on

Hey guys,

I just finished the motherboard replacement project with several other upgrades. I will post SS for verification as soon as I get a chance.

My problem is a low performance on AMD Raid controller with 2 Corsair Force GT 120GB drives in Raid-0 array. From what I've read and seen, this babies in R-0 should be pushing 1GB/s, but somehow mine maxed out about 630MB/s. Uncle Google found several other users with a similar problems. It happens with different drives too, so I would awssume the problem is eighter me setting sth up wrong or there is a trick to the SB950 Raid controller that I don't know about.

I understand that readings way over over 1GB/s were done on Intel chips, but I would imagine that i will get at least 900 - 950 on the newest AMD chip.

here's a link to my thread in Chipset forum if you need any more details:
http://www.overclock.net/raid-controllers-software/1129060-amd-sb950-raid-0-poor-performance.html

If anybody already asked the question here and I missed it, than sorry and please just point me to the right post.

Thnx


----------



## raemen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


Don't worry about it, mine was crooked too, I just turned it.


Thanks ALUCARDVPR.
I have 2 case fans that have LEDs(200mm and 120mm), where do I connet the FAN LED wire in the mobo?


----------



## aminvz

huy guys and girls,

ive put together a gaming PC for a friend. the problem is that a red LED lights up beside the 24pin power connector, the LED is named "VGA LED". Also the USB's dont work ( the keyboard lights dont flash when PC is powered up). The screen says " NO VGA INPUT"
is the problem form the CPU or the MOBO? everything inside the case functions, fans, hard drive,...

any guidance will be appreciated.

oh i just remembered, the very first time the asus logo came on the screen but still the usb's for the keyboard wouldnt work, after restarting the screen never came back up. all my components are powered by a corsair TX 950w PSU.

thanks again.


----------



## MASSKILLA

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2023021


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The sword of Roland*


get me in please


Please see the instructions on the 1st page
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...90fx-club.html


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aminvz*


huy guys and girls,

ive put together a gaming PC for a friend. the problem is that a red LED lights up beside the 24pin power connector, the LED is named "VGA LED". Also the USB's dont work ( the keyboard lights dont flash when PC is powered up). The screen says " NO VGA INPUT"
is the problem form the CPU or the MOBO? everything inside the case functions, fans, hard drive,...

any guidance will be appreciated.

oh i just remembered, the very first time the asus logo came on the screen but still the usb's for the keyboard wouldnt work, after restarting the screen never came back up. all my components are powered by a corsair TX 950w PSU.

thanks again.


The VGA led tells you that there something wrong with the video card. First of all, what power connectors did you connect to the motherboard and the GPU card itself? Seems like the card is not getting enough power, but than I don't know why would it start the post for the first time. Also how is the monitor connected. It may sth to do with it if it's a DisplayPort.

As for the USB header - you are talking about the back plate or a external port connecter to the inside mobo port? I had an issue with keybord not responding to enter the BIOS but it went away after several reboots.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The sword of Roland;15110840*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2022004


You must use your OCN Username for the validation, before you submit enter it in the name field of CPU-Z.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MASSKILLA;15120141*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2023021


Approved, I'll update tonight.


----------



## raisethe3

Damn Tweeky, the first page is very nice! Great work on the updates.


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;15121315*
> You must use your OCN Username for the validation, before you submit enter it in the name field of CPU-Z.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approved, I'll update tonight.


Here's my CPUID validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2023168


----------



## kscaveman

Im so ready to join!








OCN User Name: kscaveman
CPU Type: Phenom II X6 1055T
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2023235


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liberato87;15110815*
> sli works very well.
> I've 2 560ti tf2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are two slot of space between the 2 cards so the temperature are very fine.
> 
> 
> 
> with tamb of 26-27 degrees.
> 
> check this http://www.xtremehardware.it/forum/f142/haf_912_r_o_g_liberato87-27038/


In those slots is that with both cards getting x16 bandwidth? I might have mis understood the manual. This will also be my first SLi setup too after always wanting it and never being able to justify it









Is the screen at the bottom proof that the 1090/1100 wont be a bottleneck? Well at least with two 560ti's? Keep hearing intel people in the nvidia section type that to the amd users

Edit---
Man now im wishing i didnt return my pci wireless adapter for a pci-e one lol, What do you guys think about a pic-e wireless bellow the first top card? One of the twin frozr fans would be blocked.


----------



## ihatelolcats

just got my crosshair v formula 990fx...i have a question about cpu temperature...in AI suite II (CPU) it shows about 8C lower temp than in speedfan (core). the thermal limit of the 955 BE is kind of low so i'm worried about cooking it, which temp do i trust?


----------



## 66racer

typically mine shows up in AI as 8-10C higher than coretemp, but then they get within 2-3c over 40c. Everyone always says to use the temps in coretemp since thats where the heat needs to stay below the max level, Im not familiar with speedfans readings, could be based off coretemps source too.


----------



## jetster735180

Looking for advice for a new gaming build, especially for BF3. I know this isn't the right thread, but I want to ask people who own the Asus Crosshair V.

I've already decided my next system would be a Bulldozer FX-8150. The only part I've bought so fair is the Asus Crosshair V, Got this on special 200$ CAD. I just want confirm the rest of my build before I buy.

What I already own from my previous build:
PSU: PC Power & Cooling Quad 750 Watt ( 4 years old, 60A single rail, still has 1 year warranty)
HDD: WDC 1TB Black edition SATA 2
Sound Card: X-Fi Xtreme Music PCI (might remove it, since BF3 supports software audio only)
Case: Cooler Master Stacker

What I am buying:
SSD: Crucial M4 Micron C400 SSD 256GB (would rather OCZ Vertex 3, but they have problems with the 990FX)

RAM: Corsair CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9 Vengeance 16GB 4X4GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 (I dont need 16GB, but I'm getting these at a good price. Should I get 8 Gb with higher speed ? If so, will the Patriot Viper Xtreme 8GB 2X4GB DDR3 1866MHZ PC3-15000 9-11-9-27 1.65V be ok ?)

HS: Coolermaster Hyper 212+ Direct Touch 4 Heatpipe

GPU: 2x Powercolor Radeon HD 6950 2GB for Crossfire

Thanks all for any advice


----------



## ihatelolcats

ihatelolcats
Phenom II X4 955 BE
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2023841

also, what's the best method for fan speed control? for some reason bios won't let me go below 60% for "chassis" fans


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats;15122764*
> just got my crosshair v formula 990fx...i have a question about cpu temperature...in AI suite II (CPU) it shows about 8C lower temp than in speedfan (core). the thermal limit of the 955 BE is kind of low so i'm worried about cooking it, which temp do i trust?


Here you got I made it easy for you.

AMD Temp Information and Guide


----------



## ihatelolcats

this is awesome, thanks


----------



## nostalgia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


Here you got I made it easy for you.

AMD Temp Information and Guide


Thank you, this has been puzzling me a lot as well recently









I may be a bit slow here or my reading comprehension has degraded over the years, but can you clarify something for me, please.

Assume the following:

* 30 minutes of Prime95 (In-place large FFTs) running on my sig rig with CPU at 4,0GHz with 1,512V core voltage as shown in CPU-Z.
* Chassis "ambient" at ~24 Celcius (measured at chassis inner ceiling)
* Water temperature at ~31 Celcius (measured at reservoir)

Those temperatures are measured with Phobya sensors, I don't know how accurate they are, I just assumed they show about the real thing.

Cooling setup:

* Rad: EK-CoolStream Rad XT 360 with Gentle Typhoons (RPM around 1400)
* Block: EK Supreme HF
* Pump: MCP35X (running very slowly due to PWM)

AIDA64 measures the following:

* Motherboard: 27 Celcius
* CPU: 51 Celcius
* Core 1: 36 Celcius
* Core 2: 36 Celcius
* Core 3: 36 Celcius
* Core 4: 36 Celcius
* Core 5: 36 Celcius
* Core 6: 36 Celcius

So under stress conditions, the Core 1-6 temperatures are the ones I should be staring at? They seem so low, this is because of the calculations behind the measurement? The gap between Core and CPU temperatures seems so wide. Also, is this a reasonable temperature for this cooling setup?

And finally, has it been revealed what the Motherboard sensor actually measures (on CHV)? I have never seen it budge more than about 3 degrees tops.

I apologize for bombarding you with these newbie questions


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Always glad to help. You are correct, watch the cores under load or if the cores are higher than 45C at idle. The motherboard sensor is reading a real temp - it's just being affected by other values. Say you have cores at 26C idle and 36C CPU - actual temp is probally around 34C, when under load cores jump to 40C reflecting actual temp and CPU jumps to 47-50C. "Core Temp" just equalized and gave you the real temp while "CPU Temp" just got further off.

I can only vouch for the three programs I mentioned as AMD has blessed them as reading the actual "Core Temp" value. All motherboards read "CPU Temp" from the sensor in the socket and are vulnerable to inaccuracy under load or when overclocking - this includes Crosshair V. Hope that helps.

Via Tapatalk


----------



## gosso

Finally getting my build decent enough I'm not completely embarrassed to post it lol.
Soon to upgrade hopefully even more. Would be nice to actually finish a build while its still higher end or close to it.

Thanks

Validation link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2024370


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bi2on*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2023168












Quote:



Originally Posted by *kscaveman*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2023235












Quote:



Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2023841












Quote:



Originally Posted by *gosso*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2024370


Gosso, next time please denote that it's an update. 
I added it and then spotted both entries later. Thanks.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*


just got my crosshair v formula 990fx...i have a question about cpu temperature...in AI suite II (CPU) it shows about 8C lower temp than in speedfan (core). the thermal limit of the 955 BE is kind of low so i'm worried about cooking it, which temp do i trust?


http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/11...ion-guide.html


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetster735180*


Looking for advice for a new gaming build, especially for BF3. I know this isn't the right thread, but I want to ask people who own the Asus Crosshair V.

I've already decided my next system would be a Bulldozer FX-8150. The only part I've bought so fair is the Asus Crosshair V, Got this on special 200$ CAD. I just want confirm the rest of my build before I buy.

What I already own from my previous build:
PSU: PC Power & Cooling Quad 750 Watt ( 4 years old, 60A single rail, still has 1 year warranty)
HDD: WDC 1TB Black edition SATA 2
Sound Card: X-Fi Xtreme Music PCI (might remove it, since BF3 supports software audio only)
Case: Cooler Master Stacker

What I am buying:
SSD: Crucial M4 Micron C400 SSD 256GB (would rather OCZ Vertex 3, but they have problems with the 990FX)

RAM: Corsair CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9 Vengeance 16GB 4X4GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 (I dont need 16GB, but I'm getting these at a good price. Should I get 8 Gb with higher speed ? If so, will the Patriot Viper Xtreme 8GB 2X4GB DDR3 1866MHZ PC3-15000 9-11-9-27 1.65V be ok ?)

HS: Coolermaster Hyper 212+ Direct Touch 4 Heatpipe

GPU: 2x Powercolor Radeon HD 6950 2GB for Crossfire

Thanks all for any advice










looks good


----------



## jetster735180

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


looks good


Thank you sir. Bought everything today. I changed the heatsink to new Cooler Master 212 EVO.

All I need now is my FX-8150.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

new bios released yesterday...
http://www.mediafire.com/?crsgn3cik7ml2hl

compliments of KPC


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


new bios released yesterday...
http://www.mediafire.com/?crsgn3cik7ml2hl

compliments of KPC


Hey!

Can you explain who is KPC (kingpin cooling) ? I've seen that release yesterday, but there is nowhere to be found who makes that, since it's not official and it's not on ASUS website.

Thnx

PS: If it was a dumb question - sorry


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bi2on*


Hey!

Can you explain who is KPC (kingpin cooling) ? I've seen that release yesterday, but there is nowhere to be found who makes that, since it's not official and it's not on ASUS website.

Thnx

PS: If it was a dumb question - sorry










Shamino works @ Asus









Cheers XC. Will check it out when board arrives.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bi2on*


Hey!

Can you explain who is KPC (kingpin cooling) ? I've seen that release yesterday, but there is nowhere to be found who makes that, since it's not official and it's not on ASUS website.

Thnx

PS: If it was a dumb question - sorry










who is kingpincooling?

Vince "K|ngp|n" Lucido

http://kingpincooling.com/containers/

The bios updated are all tested by Andre and Shammy (Peter Shamino - Shammy) 
They are the 2 main guys behind the scenes at Asus. ROG is where it is today because of these 2 guys.

Vince, Andre and Peter Shamino are extreme overclockers and they all hold some nice world records...

Edit :
NP Gappo !!


----------



## 66racer

Thanks for sharing that Bios pre release, I will probably wait till its official but any release noted leaked? Im wondering what is in the works


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


Thanks for sharing that Bios pre release, I will probably wait till its official but any release noted leaked? Im wondering what is in the works










you'll find that the posts over @ KPC will most likey be updated 1st before asus official updates. and im sure there are many updates in the works now since BD is close to release.


----------



## Russ369

give. me. the. bulldozer.


----------



## beefcrinkle

I sent a request to be on the list!


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


who is kingpincooling?

Vince "K|ngp|n" Lucido

http://kingpincooling.com/containers/

The bios updated are all tested by Andre and Shammy (Peter Shamino - Shammy) 
They are the 2 main guys behind the scenes at Asus. ROG is where it is today because of these 2 guys.

Vince, Andre and Peter Shamino are extreme overclockers and they all hold some nice world records...

Edit :
NP Gappo !!


Thanx for the InFo guys.
Like I said - Sorry for a dumb question, should have known sth about those guys.

Anyways, the new BIOS is up and running now. Most of the features is informational. It displays a lot more cpu & memory info right of the bat.

Can somebody tell me how does the AEPI Raid mode works as opposed to the legacy ROM mode?

When i switch to AEPI mode my drives on ports 1-4 Are not even visible. It's like it disables legacy ROM bios but does not replace it with anything else. Am i missing something?

Thnx

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=35.424134,-83.324602


----------



## Bear907

Hey all

I bought this board at release, but have been waiting to install it until my case mods were done. This morning I try the first boot and was met with a very loud constant tone, and the red LED stops on VGA.

Long story short - I have 2 5870 2gb GPUs installed in the 2 x16 slots. After troubleshooting, I found that slot 1 produces the error. Both cards boot by themselves in the other slots I tried and I can get into the BIOS. I even tried a spare 5810 1gb in the top slot with the same issue. - the high pitch tone.

Power to the board - 24pin, 8 pin on top, and 4 pin EZ plug. All other connectors / fans disconnected.

It's looking like a bad slot in the board so I'll have to RMA the board. Any other suggestions before I go down that road?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beefcrinkle;15134652*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2024816


You must use your OCN Username for the validation, before you submit enter it in the name field of CPU-Z.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear907;15138179*
> Hey all
> 
> I bought this board at release, but have been waiting to install it until my case mods were done. This morning I try the first boot and was met with a very loud constant tone, and the red LED stops on VGA.
> 
> Long story short - I have 2 5870 2gb GPUs installed in the 2 x16 slots. After troubleshooting, I found that slot 1 produces the error. Both cards boot by themselves in the other slots I tried and I can get into the BIOS. I even tried a spare 5810 1gb in the top slot with the same issue. - the high pitch tone.
> 
> Power to the board - 24pin, 8 pin on top, and 4 pin EZ plug. All other connectors / fans disconnected.
> 
> It's looking like a bad slot in the board so I'll have to RMA the board. Any other suggestions before I go down that road?


Sorry, the only option left is to RMA.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bear907;15138179*
> Hey all
> 
> I bought this board at release, but have been waiting to install it until my case mods were done. This morning I try the first boot and was met with a very loud constant tone, and the red LED stops on VGA.
> 
> Long story short - I have 2 5870 2gb GPUs installed in the 2 x16 slots. After troubleshooting, I found that slot 1 produces the error. Both cards boot by themselves in the other slots I tried and I can get into the BIOS. I even tried a spare 5810 1gb in the top slot with the same issue. - the high pitch tone.
> 
> Power to the board - 24pin, 8 pin on top, and 4 pin EZ plug. All other connectors / fans disconnected.
> 
> It's looking like a bad slot in the board so I'll have to RMA the board. Any other suggestions before I go down that road?


Try it with the 4 pin EZ plug unpluged and a fan pluged into the CPU fan connector


----------



## beefcrinkle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;15138531*
> You must use your OCN Username for the validation, before you submit enter it in the name field of CPU-Z.


done and submitted


----------



## raemen

Hey I have a problem with my ram, it is not being recognized as a DDR3 2000, what do I have to do to make it recognize that?


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raemen*


Hey I have a problem with my ram, it is not being recognized as a DDR3 2000, what do I have to do to make it recognize that?


What are your fsb settings? What cpu u are running? Sorry i'm on a phone and i can't see your sig.

Anyways mobo with phenom cpu won't let you run anything higher than DDR1600 without overclocking. You got to raise your fsb over 200 to gain ddr speed. It's 4:1 ratio, so with stock 200mhz fsb you will get 800mhz max setting on ram = DDR 1600.

Hope that helps.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=35.468932,-83.306145


----------



## raemen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bi2on*


What are your fsb settings? What cpu u are running? Sorry i'm on a phone and i can't see your sig.

Anyways mobo with phenom cpu won't let you run anything higher than DDR1600 without overclocking. You got to raise your fsb over 200 to gain ddr speed. It's 4:1 ratio, so with stock 200mhz fsb you will get 800mhz max setting on ram = DDR 1600.

Hope that helps.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=35.468932,-83.306145


My fsb:dram is 3:8, I'm running a Phenom II X4 955 cpu. So what settings do I change to get that?
If I raise my fsb, doesn't that also rasie the cpu speed?


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raemen*


My fsb:dram is 3:8, I'm running a Phenom II X4 955 cpu. So what settings do I change to get that?
If I raise my fsb, doesn't that also rasie the cpu speed?


YES - FSB will raise the CPU Speed, that's why You'll drop the Multiplier to keep the speed of CPU where You want it.

I'm not faimliar with 955, but with mine 1090T and FSB:RAM ratio of 4:1 I was running at 250FSB and X16 multi - it gave a CPU OC'd to 4GHz and DDR2000. When You start playing with the FSB you will notice the RATIOs to change.
What are the nominal stock values on your fsb and multi? And I understand with thoose you are able to set the RAM to 1600DDR right ?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raemen;15140574*
> My fsb:dram is 3:8, I'm running a Phenom II X4 955 cpu. So what settings do I change to get that?
> If I raise my fsb, doesn't that also rasie the cpu speed?


try DOCP this will set your board to run your ram at factory spec
see page 3-6 in the manual
select profile #0
this will also set your FSB to 250
if you change the FSB this will raise your cpu speed so you may have to lower your cpu speed a bit
after this you can change to manual for overclocking


----------



## Tweeky

Some high preformance ram you may like to try
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231450
8-9-8-24 @ 2133MHz
maybe it will run at 7-8-7-24 @ 2000MHz maybe not


----------



## ihatelolcats

why is "chassis" fan speed locked at 60% minimum in bios?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beefcrinkle*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2025767


----------



## raemen

Hey thanks it worked for me. The DOCP got my ram to 2000mhz. 
I took a look at that ram you showed mr Tweeky, and it's good but I already have some good ram.
On my CPU-Z validation, why does it say 4096MB (8500)?
Here's my validation to join the club:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2026086

I've also got a problem with my home theater system showing 5.1 channel audio from the computer's digital output(optical). My old M2N-SLI Deluxe mobo can output 5.1 channel audio and my home theater system would find it and display that. So what can I do to get 5.1 channel working?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*


why is "chassis" fan speed locked at 60% minimum in bios?


Chassis fans have 5 setting see page 3-31 in the manual
Disable
Standard
Silent
Turbo
Manual
The system sets them at Standard by default


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raemen*


Hey thanks it worked for me. The DOCP got my ram to 2000mhz. 
I took a look at that ram you showed mr Tweeky, and it's good but I already have some good ram.
On my CPU-Z validation, why does it say 4096MB (8500)?
Here's my validation to join the club:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2026086

I've also got a problem with my home theater system showing 5.1 channel audio from the computer's digital output(optical). My old M2N-SLI Deluxe mobo can output 5.1 channel audio and my home theater system would find it and display that. So what can I do to get 5.1 channel working?
Thanks in advance.


1kB is defined as 1024 "bites" [1024 x 4 = 4096]
They gave you an extra 96000000 "bites" for free think about that the next time your at Mc Donaldâ€™s
8500 is the PC3 code ???
tell us more about your 5.1
check pages 2-46 to 49 and 3-24 and 4-33 to 37


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Chassis fans have 5 setting see page 3-31 in the manual
Disable
Standard
Silent
Turbo
Manual
The system sets them at Standard by default


on manual the minimum is 60%


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


1MB is defined as 1024 "bites" [1024 x 4 = 4096]
They gave you an extra 96000000 "bites" for free think about that the next time you at Mc Donaldâ€™s
8500 is the PC3 code
tell us more about your 5.1
check pages 2-46 to 49 and 3-24 and 4-33 to 37


@Tweeky: I was about to answer his question about the PC3 code, when I noticed it says 4096MB (8500) ... he's running his ram @ DDR2000MHz ... isn't it suppose to be PC3 16000? It's just me being curious. I'm pretty sure there's an explenation for that and it will be sth new i learn


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*


on manual the minimum is 60%


In the Bios you can change the chassis fans % upper and lower limits see pic #4


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raemen*


Hey thanks it worked for me. The DOCP got my ram to 2000mhz. 
I took a look at that ram you showed mr Tweeky, and it's good but I already have some good ram.
On my CPU-Z validation, why does it say 4096MB (8500)?
Here's my validation to join the club:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2026086

I've also got a problem with my home theater system showing 5.1 channel audio from the computer's digital output(optical). My old M2N-SLI Deluxe mobo can output 5.1 channel audio and my home theater system would find it and display that. So what can I do to get 5.1 channel working?
Thanks in advance.


About the sound system ... what exactly is your goal?
I understand you got your PC hooked up to a A/V receiver right? And the receiver tells you what signal is it processing. In most cases it will not show you anything else tan 2.0 stereo untill you actually will be feeding it something else - like 5.1 surround sound.
If that's not what you are asking, tell us more about the system you are running. I played with home theater systems for a while some time ago, so maybe I can be some more help.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bi2on*


@Tweeky: I was about to answer his question about the PC3 code, when I noticed it says 4096MB (8500) ... he's running his ram @ DDR2000MHz ... isn't it suppose to be PC3 16000? It's just me being curious. I'm pretty sure there's an explenation for that and it will be sth new i learn










It may have been 8500 at one time but if one is running at 2000MHz then it will be PC3 16000


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bi2on*


@Tweeky: I was about to answer his question about the PC3 code, when I noticed it says 4096MB (8500) ... he's running his ram @ DDR2000MHz ... isn't it suppose to be PC3 16000? It's just me being curious. I'm pretty sure there's an explenation for that and it will be sth new i learn










I was looking at mine and it shows 10700 
I do not know what the 8500 on CPU-Z valid is
Another shows 12800 and he is running at 1600MHZ


----------



## raemen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bi2on*


@Tweeky: I was about to answer his question about the PC3 code, when I noticed it says 4096MB (8500) ... he's running his ram @ DDR2000MHz ... isn't it suppose to be PC3 16000? It's just me being curious. I'm pretty sure there's an explenation for that and it will be sth new i learn










Yeah I'm curious too about why it says 8500 instead of 16000.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


1MB is defined as 1024 "bites" [1024 x 4 = 4096]
They gave you an extra 96000000 "bites" for free think about that the next time you at Mc Donald's
8500 is the PC3 code
tell us more about your 5.1
check pages 2-46 to 49 and 3-24 and 4-33 to 37


I checked all those pages but that still didn't help much. Before, (old computer) sound would be playing from both the computer speakers and the sound system. To get 5.1 working I would select use spdif in AC3filter. But now it doesn't work anymore on this mobo. Also my hd home videos are starting to stutter. Anyway I'm going to sleep now and I'll see more of it in the morning. So goodnight.


----------



## raemen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bi2on*


About the sound system ... what exactly is your goal?
I understand you got your PC hooked up to a A/V receiver right? And the receiver tells you what signal is it processing. In most cases it will not show you anything else tan 2.0 stereo untill you actually will be feeding it something else - like 5.1 surround sound.
If that's not what you are asking, tell us more about the system you are running. I played with home theater systems for a while some time ago, so maybe I can be some more help.


Yes I was trying to get my receiver to recognize the 5.1 but it always shows 2.0 and it never plays any sound. Unlike my other mobo which outputs the same 2.0 sound for speaker and the reciever, when 5.1 is fed, the reciever picks it up and only outputs that after I check mark an option in AC3Filter.

OCN User Name: raemen
CPU Type: Phenom II x4 955 BE C3
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2026086


----------



## Darkcyde

OCN Name: Darkcyde
CPU: x6 1100T BE
Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2026195


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15142598*
> In the Bios you can change the chassis fans % upper and lower limits see pic #4


i can't take them below 60% on manual, it says invalid


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats;15148811*
> i can't take them below 60% on manual, it says invalid


Hey,

It's possible that bios has a safety future not allowing fan speed to be set under %60. I would wait for new bios to be released and i'm sure somebody addressed the issue with Asus and they will fix the problem.

I got a better solution foe you...
How about a fan controller?







I'm sure you will not have the issue anymore, and you won't even have to go to bios to change settings









Just kidding man. But seriously, i was always a big fan of having the controll over fan speeds myself. And a good fan controller is nowadays probably less than $30.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=35.469010,-83.306055


----------



## bern43

So the new board came in to replace my board with bad fan headers. Quick shipping with the advanced rma. Board looked new. I take out my old board from my case and get ready to put in the new board and a loose chip falls out. It's a few over from the creative sticker, which was sideways. They need to pack these things better. I'm not pleased. This is my first asus board and may be my last.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=42.308456,-71.113871


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bern43*


So the new board came in to replace my board with bad fan headers. Quick shipping with the advanced rma. Board looked new. I take out my old board from my case and get ready to put in the new board and a loose chip falls out. It's a few over from the creative sticker, which was sideways. They need to pack these things better. I'm not pleased. This is my first asus board and may be my last.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=42.308456,-71.113871


Wow! That's a new one. Sorry to hear that man. But as far as Asus, I had several (... Probably like 8 or 9) boards from Asus before Ch5 and never even had to rma. It's just a little bit bad luck. BTW my x-Fi sticker was sideways also ... quality controll









---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=35.469021,-83.306193


----------



## B-Roll

Growing and growing! I've been away from OCN for a bit.

Anyone having any issues with BF3? I keep getting BSOD. I updated my BIOS and played for about 2 hours with no problem so I thought that could be it. But then the next boot I didn't play for more than 10 minutes. It kept happening. My OC was 24hr Prime stable, 30 passes of LinX and 25 of IBT. But obviously not BF3 stable haha.

I'm thinking it's the LLC that is messin with me. Right now my LLC settings are Extreme, Extreme, Auto, 100%, Extreme, Enabled, Auto, Extreme

Any other suggestions? Everything is fine when I'm just doing normal things.

I put everything back to stock and played BF3 forever today and everything's fine so it's definitely related to my OC.

Hello newcomers!!


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bi2on*


Hey,

It's possible that bios has a safety future not allowing fan speed to be set under %60. I would wait for new bios to be released and i'm sure somebody addressed the issue with Asus and they will fix the problem.

I got a better solution foe you...
How about a fan controller?







I'm sure you will not have the issue anymore, and you won't even have to go to bios to change settings









Just kidding man. But seriously, i was always a big fan of having the controll over fan speeds myself. And a good fan controller is nowadays probably less than $30.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=35.469010,-83.306055


i was wrong about the speed min, it's 40% not 60% in ai suite. i can't tell if it controls the opt fans though. and yeah it probably is a safety feature...which is just plain annoying especially on a motherboard that allows you to put 2.3V on your processor. i kind of expected a fan overvolt option to be honest


----------



## Fr0sty

newegg.ca is out of crosshairs V


----------



## 66racer

I think I'm having a hard time setting llc for max overclock too. Last board didn't have it so I'm unsure how to utilize it. Im trying to oc the cpu-nb past 3000mhz with cpu at 4200 and notice as I play with settings it will test longer than others but at 3100mhz can't test prime blend for more than 5mins before bsod.

Can you guys post your LLC settings with percentages also with your oc? Thanks


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15157096*
> I think I'm having a hard time setting llc for max overclock too. Last board didn't have it so I'm unsure how to utilize it. Im trying to oc the cpu-nb past 3000mhz with cpu at 4200 and notice as I play with settings it will test longer than others but at 3100mhz can't test prime blend for more than 5mins before bsod.
> 
> Can you guys post your LLC settings with percentages also with your oc? Thanks


what voltage are you using on your cpu-nb to get that clock?


----------



## beefcrinkle

I got my chv and it had a little black chip that broke off of it as well. I think it has to do with cheap solder and bad shipping.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morbid_666

building my current rig was a huge disaster! coming from m3a79t deluxe i had absolutely no issues with it. now this build i also decided i go water! been gathering materials from all over for 2 months - the main hold up was ek crosshair 5 waterblock which got released recently. i wanted to get everything wet! my loop is res/pump(combo) - 240rad - ram - cpu - mb - 240rad - gpu. took me 2 days to build the basterd just to find out that cpu led wont go off. !!! - no post - slapped my face for not testing mb outside case (was so excited wanted to do it quicker since wifey's nagging were getting violent). tried everything - had to drain the loop, remove everyhing, use 1 ram no gpu, swapping ram, clearing cmos... nothing worked. read few forums they say rma. filled in rma, took the mb out, fixed stock heatsink back on. but before boxing in decided to check 1 last time on table - worked! i thought mb block is shorting something. then i proper isolated all the exposed metal parts on wb, built rig again, filled water, turned on - no post. !!!. i wanted to punch this pc! living room is a mess sunday night, decided to call in a sickie at work to finish the project. all night cudnt sleep thinking what could be the reason, thought the backplate is shorting. next day draining again removing mb - backplate is 100% isolated, w t f. put it back on - posts! left it in place though dont breathe at it while working (still dnt know what was the issue). installed win7 all happy doing minor oc - get crashes. go back to stock - still crashes, thinking flipping ram! removing ram waterblock sticking one module - crashes, sticking another - same. flashing bios - still crashing. but then i realised that the crashes are happening when using network/internet. disabling intel controller - stable, though using latest drivers from asus page. decided to go intel site for newer drivers (yuck i felt dirty after), install them - stable. thinking what a bunch of knobbing twats those intel guys r, lol got a duck on amd board. basically ima all happy for a while till yesterday ssd starts playing up - turns out corsair force gt have issues & just released revision update. flashed & now im finally all stable! phew... for 2 weeks now i been running stock to trace instabilities. when back from work will start to oc the bugger!
this was by far the most painful build i ever experienced. i built hundreds of pcs & always go for budget asus boards that are flawless but this! it was a pure nightmare i would not wish for my enemy. i used to love digging in my pc for no reason, after this i got enough of that buzz to last me for couple of years. i cant beleive how complicated everything becomes, the more features we get the more reasons for hardware to go nuts on us. i really hope my current rig to last me good 4-5 years since going water cost me about £600 - hush hush dont tell my missis.


----------



## raemen

I have got a problem. First time testing out a game on my new computer. I installed bfbc2, I was going to just play online but I decided to just play single player as I curently suck at online play and can't test if I keep getting killed. So I started a new game and 5 minutes later the computer restarts. Doesn't show anything just restarts. The only fix I had was changing from DOCP to AUTO.

Also I still can't get my 5.1 channel audio working.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beefcrinkle;15157494*
> I got my chv and it had a little black chip that broke off of it as well. I think it has to do with cheap solder and bad shipping.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Did they tell you what the chip is actually for?

And did people have to pay to ship their old board's back to ASUS after doing an advanced RMA? They're telling me shipping is on me, but for some reason I thought they sent you a pre-paid label.

They also couldn't give me an answer as to whether they're going to ship out a replacement board today. My information apparently needs to go up the chain of command. Originally I was told to call back on Wed., which was completely unacceptable. The best I could get from them was to call back later today.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*


what voltage are you using on your cpu-nb to get that clock?


Im not at home but at 3050mhz 1.337 llc on auto auto for cpu-nb and when I try adjusting it manually it becomes unstable. I set to extreme and messed with different percentages. Same with cpu speed but that is more stable at extreme and 130 and up %


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*


i was wrong about the speed min, it's 40% not 60% in ai suite. i can't tell if it controls the opt fans though. and yeah it probably is a safety feature...which is just plain annoying especially on a motherboard that allows you to put 2.3V on your processor. i kind of expected a fan overvolt option to be honest


manual page 3-31 [bottom of page] shows 60% as a mim. so ai suite may not be setting it to 40%


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


newegg.ca is out of crosshairs V










oops


----------



## beefcrinkle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bern43*


Did they tell you what the chip is actually for?

And did people have to pay to ship their old board's back to ASUS after doing an advanced RMA? They're telling me shipping is on me, but for some reason I thought they sent you a pre-paid label.

They also couldn't give me an answer as to whether they're going to ship out a replacement board today. My information apparently needs to go up the chain of command. Originally I was told to call back on Wed., which was completely unacceptable. The best I could get from them was to call back later today.


i contacted newegg since it was day one it came bad, they did a advanced replacement for me and sent me a UPS mail label to my email to print shipped it out that night as well. The cip was a little resistor next to the network controller did not even attempt to fire up to see if it worked. and from my understanding when you do a advanced RMA on one of there "gamer" boards they cover return shipping as a added perk.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beefcrinkle*


i contacted newegg since it was day one it came bad, they did a advanced replacement for me and sent me a UPS mail label to my email to print shipped it out that night as well. The cip was a little resistor next to the network controller did not even attempt to fire up to see if it worked. and from my understanding when you do a advanced RMA on one of there "gamer" boards they cover return shipping as a added perk.


Glad they took care of you, thats why I bought mine from them rather than the local frys, frys had 3 in stock when i was tempted, figured easy to return if it has a weird issue but went with newegg since its also local but will call only, well now frys is all stocked up with returned CHV boards and they would have done me no good lol. Luckily havent needed to exchange my board, she has been good to me


----------



## beefcrinkle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


Glad they took care of you, thats why I bought mine from them rather than the local frys, frys had 3 in stock when i was tempted, figured easy to return if it has a weird issue but went with newegg since its also local but will call only, well now frys is all stocked up with returned CHV boards and they would have done me no good lol. Luckily havent needed to exchange my board, she has been good to me










yep the first one i got apeard to have been a previous return, had none of the smudge tape and had finger prints on the bottom! things where missing. Not sure if thats why newegg prepaid my return shipping. second one showed up not a problem.


----------



## FtW 420

I recently tried AMD & chose the Crosshair V Formula as my weapon of choice, & it meets all my expectations so far & is proven to be a competitor.
Last night used the chv to take the crown for highest accepted AMD K10 validation with a 955 BE. http://valid.canardpc.com/records.php


----------



## beefcrinkle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I recently tried AMD & chose the Crosshair V Formula as my weapon of choice, & it meets all my expectations so far & is proven to be a competitor.
Last night used the chv to take the crown for highest accepted AMD K10 validation with a 955 BE. http://valid.canardpc.com/records.php


wow!, what did you use to keep it cool?


----------



## FtW 420

That was cooled with ln2


----------



## stinkykiller

Hello Guys !!
I hope I'm posting in the right place.
I Want to build my new Gamer PC, and want to know some things related to it. 
I'm thinking on this parts but I accept all of your recommendations.

Mobo: Asus Crosshair V Formula / Thunderbolt (or not Thunderbolt ?) Link TiggerDirect
CPU: AMD FX-8150 (Does it really comes to store on Oct 12 ?)
CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro H50 (It's really good ?) Link TiggerDirect
Graphic card(s): GeForce GTX 570 (Can I buy one now and maybe other one later ?) Link NewEgg
PSU: CORSAIR AX850 Link TigerDirect
RAM: 16GB (Could be Corsair CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9 Vengeance ?) Link TigerDirect
Case: I have this one in my mind just for color combination Link TigerDirect (Any other Suggestions ?)

Please feel free to throw suggestion as you are the guys with most knowledge !!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stinkykiller*


Hello Guys !!
I hope I'm posting in the right place.
I Want to build my new Gamer PC, and want to know some things related to it. 
I'm thinking on this parts but I accept all of your recommendations.

Mobo: Asus Crosshair V Formula / Thunderbolt (or not Thunderbolt ?) Link TiggerDirect
CPU: AMD FX-8150 (Does it really comes to store on Oct 12 ?)
CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro H50 (It's really good ?) Link TiggerDirect
Graphic card(s): GeForce GTX 570 (Can I buy one now and maybe other one later ?) Link NewEgg
PSU: CORSAIR AX850 Link TigerDirect
RAM: 16GB (Could be Corsair CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9 Vengeance ?) Link TigerDirect
Case: I have this one in my mind just for color combination Link TigerDirect (Any other Suggestions ?)

Please feel free to throw suggestion as you are the guys with most knowledge !!

Thanks in advance


Hi and welcome.

Let me try to answer few of your questions. If I'm wrong with something please someone correct me.

1st - If you are trying to build a "gamer PC" why would you want to put 16 GB ram in it? Try 8GB with better specs. Like - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231476 - same price range, and by running them at DDR1600 you can get some sick tight timings on them.

2nd - AMD FX is due to release in days now ... we all are waiting









3rd - H50 ? Why ? Corsair released a whole new line-up of their water-series. It's H60, H80 & H100. Try to research Corsair Link too. It may interest you, and when it is released it will be compatile with H80 (single 120 rad) & H100 (Double 120 rad). Depending on your biult and space I'll choose one of these and get some nice Scythe or Yets to push air.

4th - CHV is the weapon of mass destruction for now when it comes to AMD boards. No doubt about it. To get Thunderbolt or not it's up to you and up to how you are going to use it. It provides with excelent hardware sound processing and with a uberspeed LAN controller (from the dark-side). Are you gonna use headphones, pc speakers or a a/v receiver - that is the question to be answerd if you goingto need thunderbolt's sound processor. LAN controller I can see being usefull when you do a lot of LAN parties and gaming that generates a lot of advanced network traffic. Otherwise, the on-board LAN should be just enough.

and for last - What color scheme are you going for? That case seems to have some color to it, but doeas not show what you got 'inside' anyways. Consider any of the CM HAFs - they're big - or roomy should I say - and every owner of one would not say a bad word about it (at least any that I know).

hope that helps!

Cheers!


----------



## stinkykiller

Thanks for the fast response !

I decide to use 16GB of RAM 'cause I thought "The more, the better" Ha ha, But if you guys think 8 GB are enough I accept it as good. ;-)

H50 Because... I Don't Know anything about water cooling, but you does ! That's why I post this thread ! ;-)

I use Headphones and speakers by now I just have a 2 speaker + subwoofer system, but in the future I like to upgrade it to something better like this
LAN are not an option by now since BF3, BFBC2, and others Game I play doesn't support LAN.

Case color I choose White & Red


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stinkykiller*


Thanks for the fast response !

I decide to use 16GB of RAM 'cause I thought "The more, the better" Ha ha, But if you guys think 8 GB are enough I accept it as good. ;-)

H50 Because... I Don't Know anything about water cooling, but you does ! That's why I post this thread ! ;-)

I use Headphones and speakers by now I just have a 2 speaker + subwoofer system, but in the future I like to upgrade it to something better like this
LAN are not an option by now since BF3, BFBC2, and others Game I play doesn't support LAN.

Case color I choose White & Red


NP mate.

Like I said, go with 8GB better ram. There's no game out there that will take advantage of anything more than 8GB. I have 16GB in my rig, but this is not a gaming computer. More of an PC builder enthusiast PC / Ocasional overclocker







I make use of 16GB running several ram-heavy apps at once and having 30 firefox tabs constanly opened.

With corsair hydro-series lineup - it's a great choice for a first-time water cooling. It's easy-to-use and thereticaly no-maintanance is needed. But don't go for H50, go with one from the new line-up. Also like I said research "Corsair Link" - it may be interesting for you.

Thunderbolt - I'll leave the decision to you. I was considering it, but only because I think it would look cool in between my two ASUS GPUs. Other than that I have no use for it. I use Logitech Z-5500 sound system, that has it's own decoder, so all I need is a decent HD-Audio on board ship - which SB X-Fi MB2 - that is on CHV is great. I connect to the network with Wireless N, so type of a LAN controller is out of picture for me. Besides, even the one on the board is from the dark side, so i have it turned off in BIOS









If you are playing online games that require low-latency connection (any FPS will) - you should be connected with wire. But again if you don't have a 100Mbs internet connection, you will not make any usage of the better intel controller that is on the thunderbolt.

I like the white-red theme ... but again, with all that HOT hardware, don't you wanna to have a glance at it now and than. I have no previous experience with NZXT cases - so I can't help you here. I always went with mid-high end cases form CM, Zalman or Lian-Li.

Cheers!

And remember to follow up on the build!


----------



## raemen

I've got two of these ram sticks on my computer, but I fear that it may be causing some instability. Plus I had to use the DOCP setting so my bus speed is now 250mhz, cpu multiplier at 13, showing single channel in CPU-Z for some reason and it thinks the stcks of ram is PC3 8500 when it is really a PC3 16000.

So is there any way to see if my system and ram are stable and how to get CPU-Z to recognise my rams a bit better? Mostly to make my validation look good.
Thanks in advance.

RAM card:
http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=24_311_312_614&item_id=033195
or
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145325&Tpk=CMX8GX3M2A2000C9


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raemen;15166423*
> I've got two of these ram sticks on my computer, but I fear that it may be causing some instability. Plus I had to use the DOCP setting so my cus speed is now 250mhz, cpu multiplier at 13, showing single channel in CPU-Z for some reason and it thinks the stcks of ram is PC3 8500 when it is really a PC3 16000.
> 
> So is there any way to see if my system and ram are stable and how to get CPU-Z to recognise my rams a bit better? Mostly to make my validation look good.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> RAM card:
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=24_311_312_614&item_id=033195
> or
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145325&Tpk=CMX8GX3M2A2000C9


try ram slots A2 and B2
see page 2-5 and 2-6

download Prime95 and run it
http://www.overclock.net/downloads/137251-prime95.html


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15160275*
> Im not at home but at 3050mhz 1.337 llc on auto auto for cpu-nb and when I try adjusting it manually it becomes unstable. I set to extreme and messed with different percentages. Same with cpu speed but that is more stable at extreme and 130 and up %


using software or bios? in ai suite i don't have an option to change NB freq. it would be nice to change it on the fly. in bios, i tried setting cpu-nb and nb to 1.35v and turning nb to 2800mhz but it did not boot. im assuming the percentages are overcurrent protection in ai suite?

also does anyone know why cpu-z shows my memory at cas9 and 800mhz when it's set to cas7 (automatic, not sure if it's applied) and 1600mhz (manually set) in bios?


----------



## raemen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15166698*
> try ram slots A2 and B2
> see page 2-5 and 2-6
> 
> download Prime95 and run it
> http://www.overclock.net/downloads/137251-prime95.html


I switched the rams to A2 and B2. Now I can't use the DOCP setting each time it boots up it does the one long beep followed by two short beeps, in the book it says no memory detected. I installed it and checked that it is in the slot and secure. I can't use my DOCP settings anymore


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raemen;15167206*
> I switched the rams to A2 and B2. Now I can't use the DOCP setting each time it boots up it does the one long beep followed by two short beeps, in the book it says no memory detected. I installed it and checked that it is in the slot and secure. I can't use my DOCP settings anymore


What slots did you have your RAM to begin with?
Try just one stick of ram in the slot the furthest from the CPU. Boot with it and check waht CPU-Z says. Then Prime it for a while. If everything is OK, turn the pc off and follow the same procedure with the other stick. This way you can check if everything is ok with each of the sticks.

With the kind of issue you are having there is a possibility that something might be wrong with the memory.

Let us know what are the results.


----------



## raemen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bi2on;15167252*
> What slots did you have your RAM to begin with?
> Try just one stick of ram in the slot the furthest from the CPU. Boot with it and check waht CPU-Z says. Then Prime it for a while. If everything is OK, turn the pc off and follow the same procedure with the other stick. This way you can check if everything is ok with each of the sticks.
> 
> With the kind of issue you are having there is a possibility that something might be wrong with the memory.
> 
> Let us know what are the results.


I didn't prime it but I did test to see if the crads would work in DOCP mode in B2 but it didn't. My main problems are cpu-z shows single channel and it thinks the sticks of ram is PC3 8500 when it is really a PC3 16000.
I wound up changing back to A1 and B1, since that's the only place that the ram works at full speed. But dual channel doesn't work and the cards still show as PC3 8500.

Like I said the DOCP only works if I put my cards in A1 and B1.
Looks like I may have to go without overclocking the ram from now on and get a supported DDR3 ram.

What do you think about these DDR3 cards:
http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=24_311_312_612&item_id=035789
Same as:
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231429&Tpk=F3-12800CL9Q-16GBXL
Can I run these in all auto settings and would I get the full speed? It does say that it's good for intel cpu will it work on mine?


----------



## AccellGarage

Hi please update my PII X4 965 BE

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2029048

Stable vCore 1.4v and CPU/NB 1.2v. FSB 225/HT link 1800 and NB clock 2700Mhz with 1.3v. And DRAM divider go 1800 [900Mhz] timing is 9-10-9-24 1T it's work boot windows and getting MemLatency 42ns Ganged Mode.


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raemen;15167573*
> I didn't prime it but I did test to see if the crads would work in DOCP mode in B2 but it didn't. My main problems are cpu-z shows single channel and it thinks the sticks of ram is PC3 8500 when it is really a PC3 16000.
> I wound up changing back to A1 and B1, since that's the only place that the ram works at full speed. But dual channel doesn't work and the cards still show as PC3 8500.
> 
> Like I said the DOCP only works if I put my cards in A1 and B1.
> Looks like I may have to go without overclocking the ram from now on and get a supported DDR3 ram.
> 
> What do you think about these DDR3 cards:
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=24_311_312_612&item_id=035789
> Same as:
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231429&Tpk=F3-12800CL9Q-16GBXL
> Can I run these in all auto settings and would I get the full speed? It does say that it's good for intel cpu will it work on mine?


I don't think this is a compatibility issue (someone correct me if I'm wrong).
More likely there is eighter something wrong with the memory or the MoBo itself. Did you try to boot with only one stick of RAM in the slot on the right?
That may tell us little more where the problem is.

Are you looking at 16GB of ram now?
Look up the set I'm running. Might go little future proof with them. FX platform will most likely support DDR1866 natively.

As far as DOCP - i was never a fan. I would try setting it all up manually. Let me know if you need any instructions for that. Might be that the OC profile is messing it all up. How was your ram recognized when you left on AUTO in bios anyways? Did CPU-Z showed correct values than?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats;15166774*
> using software or bios? in ai suite i don't have an option to change NB freq. it would be nice to change it on the fly. in bios, i tried setting cpu-nb and nb to 1.35v and turning nb to 2800mhz but it did not boot. im assuming the percentages are overcurrent protection in ai suite?
> 
> also does anyone know why cpu-z shows my memory at cas9 and 800mhz when it's set to cas7 (automatic, not sure if it's applied) and 1600mhz (manually set) in bios?


I was working in the bios. Your 955 I think has a different IMC so you might not be able to go as high as the thuban processors in the cpu-nb area. I can boot as high as 3200mhz cpu-nb. I think for the x4's from what I see getting to 2800 is more on the rare side, please correct me if im wrong guys. By rare I meant like me having an 1100T capable of 4500Mhz cpu, some do most dont


----------



## raemen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bi2on;15167807*
> I don't think this is a compatibility issue (someone correct me if I'm wrong).
> More likely there is eighter something wrong with the memory or the MoBo itself. Did you try to boot with only one stick of RAM in the slot on the right?
> That may tell us little more where the problem is.
> 
> Are you looking at 16GB of ram now?
> Look up the set I'm running. Might go little future proof with them. FX platform will most likely support DDR1866 natively.
> 
> As far as DOCP - i was never a fan. I would try setting it all up manually. Let me know if you need any instructions for that. Might be that the OC profile is messing it all up. How was your ram recognized when you left on AUTO in bios anyways? Did CPU-Z showed correct values than?


I think it is the problem with the RAM. I did boot with one stick of RAM put in all the way at the right, I tried each and they all booted normally on AUTO but DOCP would give it the no memory detected beeps.

For me, if it is at least 8GB of RAM then I'm alright with it, but it shouldn't give me any problems. Are your ram cards recognized in CPU-Z just as the way it should? Would the ram cards that I am looking at be stable and work with my CPU, 'cause it says that it's for Intel.

For manual ram setting, I'm not into doing that , too many things to change. That's why I only prefer the CPU and GPU to set manually for overclocking. When I left it on AUTO my ram was showing DDR3-1066, PC3-8500 and 533.5mhz, in the Bios. CPU-Z also showed the same correct values.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15167915*
> I was working in the bios. Your 955 I think has a different IMC so you might not be able to go as high as the thuban processors in the cpu-nb area. I can boot as high as 3200mhz cpu-nb. I think for the x4's from what I see getting to 2800 is more on the rare side, please correct me if im wrong guys. By rare I meant like me having an 1100T capable of 4500Mhz cpu, some do most dont


ah ok, i thought it was entirely mb dependent. thanks for the info


----------



## AccellGarage

Relax ... Don't wory abaout DOHC ,, eehh DOCP hehe? AMD will relase RADEON DDR3. I can't wait AMD RADEON DDR3 launching.


----------



## 66racer

Ok I think I found my magic missing link to stability!! This might help a lot of the novice OCers that overlooked this....Dont overlook the CPU PWM phase control in the LLC section!

The cpu was 2hr15mins and counting stable on prime small fft at 4251mhz and cpu-nb3051mhz, Prime blend test kept failing with my cpu at 4251 and cpu-nb 2987 within 1-2mins but would pass at 4224 and cpu-nb 3051 10mins+, think it had to do with the multiplier going from 229.7x18.5=4251 to the 234.7x18.0=4224, must have liked 18 more? But after setting the CPU PWM phase control to optimised didnt BSOD for 5-6mins, then extreme and I made it 25mins and counting but shut down early since I didnt want to leave it running overnight unattended. If this setting makes it past 2hrs Im hoping I can get 3200 stable for 24/7







This is a long way from my msi 890fxa-gd70, I am really happy with all the voltage settings asus gives us!

Had to share







Im sure many people thought "DUH"


----------



## beefcrinkle

Any one here use a sound card over the built in "xfi" just wondering how a dedicated card sounds in comparison.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterTB

In preparation for Bulldozer I bought myself one of this bad ass motherboards.
It is running with my 1090T for the moment and starting with the OC, which is a hellofalot different that what was with my MSI 790FX-GD70....

Will be asking for help on that soon but for now... I WANT In!!
This are the validations using the forums username:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2029485

and the banner:


I'm stable so far with 20 Linx passes and 10 hours of prime but it is harder on this board to get the voltages right, or at least for me because it is the first time I'm using LLC on a board and the thing tends to up the voltages I set... well more on that later.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

yo dudes,
ok so i'm getting my gtx580 in today and i've got a question
i've never had a MoBo without an integrated display,
so how do i go aout switching, is it straight if i just plug it in and then wipe old drivers and add new ones or something else?


----------



## stinkykiller

I forget to write that also I use Photoshop, Lightroom and Illustrator !
I'm a photo enthusiast and like to load 10 or 15 pictures of about 10MB each
I don't know if the 16GB of RAM will help me more in this. 
16GB or 8GB ?









In terms of connection, I live in Puerto Rico and only have 12 MB Internet connection.
Thunderbolt or not ?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stinkykiller;15174533*
> I forget to write that also I use Photoshop, Lightroom and Illustrator !
> I'm a photo enthusiast and like to load 10 or 15 pictures of about 10MB each
> I don't know if the 16GB of RAM will help me more in this.
> 16GB or 8GB ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of connection, I live in Puerto Rico and only have 12 MB Internet connection.
> Thunderbolt or not ?


If you do not use more than 4GB or 8GB then 16GB is not necessary
Windows 7 side bar has a memory usage meter available load it and check memory usage
Load 20 pictures or load 100 pictures and check to see how much memory you use
20pictures x 10MB = 200MB or .2GB
I have 4GB install and I have not used all of it at one time


----------



## beefcrinkle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz;15173103*
> yo dudes,
> ok so i'm getting my gtx580 in today and i've got a question
> i've never had a MoBo without an integrated display,
> so how do i go aout switching, is it straight if i just plug it in and then wipe old drivers and add new ones or something else?


When you put in the 580 it should boot in legacy support mode allowing basic drivers to load. When you enter windows it should say new device and try to install drivers from windows. I would suggest just going to nividia and getting the latest stable release. did not check sig so if you have a a amd card i suggest uninstalling old drivers first. if my terminology is correct


----------



## SSJVegeta

Why should I go for the Crosshair V instead of the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3?

Better OC'ing on the CHV? What else? I'll only every be using a max of 2 graphics cards.

Genuine question


----------



## beefcrinkle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta;15177592*
> Why should I go for the Crosshair V instead of the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3?
> 
> Better OC'ing on the CHV? What else?
> 
> Genuine question


I would say the Asus i will list the pros in a list.

Advance RMA on all ROG boards.
ROG connect Have yet to use it but looks like a great tool
Gigabyte only appears to support sli/ crossfire not tri or quad. might be reading there site wrong
I have had higher end gigabyte boards and the croshair seems to be better for ocing.


----------



## Cyclonic

CH V or Sabertooth the Saber is 50 euro cheaper in holland, what difference makes up for the 50 euro difference except the fancy ROG logo.


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta;15177592*
> Why should I go for the Crosshair V instead of the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3?
> 
> Better OC'ing on the CHV? What else? I'll only every be using a max of 2 graphics cards.
> 
> Genuine question


I'd check the Gigabyte 990FX thread, but I believe the lack of LCC makes it a bit harder to overclock for some. There's a vdroop issue. You should be comparing the CHV to the UD7 or at least UD5 though. Those are the Gigabyte boards that are on par feature wise.


----------



## Cyclonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43;15178426*
> I'd check the Gigabyte 990FX thread, but I believe the lack of LCC makes it a bit harder to overclock for some. There's a vdroop issue. You should be comparing the CHV to the UD7 or at least UD5 though. Those are the Gigabyte boards that are on par feature wise.


I dont like Gigabyte, lots of problems with them in the past and still old crap bios.

My list ATM: CH 5, Saber, Fatality, really wish Asrock made an extreme 7 version cause that Fatality is 1 ugly as mobo


----------



## raemen

How much RAM will the Bulldozer be able to handle? Anyone have any clues of that?
Can't wait for it though, it's the only reason I still have a quad core, instead of a 6 core.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raemen;15186972*
> How much RAM will the Bulldozer be able to handle? Anyone have any clues of that?
> Can't wait for it though, it's the only reason I still have a quad core, instead of a 6 core.


it's supposed to be 2133 like the AM3+ boards specify.
but this is just what i have heard, i don't have any solid source for this


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raemen;15142185*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2026086











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;15143032*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2026195











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage;15167602*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2029048


Approved update









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterTB;15171593*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2029485


----------



## 0x62 0x70

just wanna say thx to alucard for still taking the time to update the sheets


----------



## nostalgia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0x62 0x70;15198084*
> just wanna say thx to alucard for still taking the time to update the sheets


Me too









It seems that this club is still unofficial? I know Tweeky and ALUCARDVPR have been petitioning this club for an official status and that there are a few things that need to be in check before a club can be official, but what is it we are still missing?

I have been quite happy with the support I've had here so it's not a big deal whether it's official or not, but I wish Tweeky and ALUCARDVPR (and others, who I have forgotten) would receive official acknowledgment for their hard work.

By the way, was there going to be a party when we hit the 100 members mark? I realize we're not quite there yet but at least slowly and steadily creeping up. Perhaps we can aim for double festivities when bulldozers hit the retailer shelves


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0x62 0x70*


just wanna say thx to alucard for still taking the time to update the sheets











Quote:



Originally Posted by *nostalgia*


Me too









It seems that this club is still unofficial? I know Tweeky and ALUCARDVPR have been petitioning this club for an official status and that there are a few things that need to be in check before a club can be official, but what is it we are still missing?

I have been quite happy with the support I've had here so it's not a big deal whether it's official or not, but I wish Tweeky and ALUCARDVPR (and others, who I have forgotten) would receive official acknowledgment for their hard work.

By the way, was there going to be a party when we hit the 100 members mark? I realize we're not quite there yet but at least slowly and steadily creeping up. Perhaps we can aim for double festivities when bulldozers hit the retailer shelves










Thanks guys, means a lot!

I'll contact Tator Tot again and see what we need to do to make it official.

Yeah I definitely said there would be something happening when we reached 100 members. I eluded to the fact that it may indeed be cookies, but I can't say for sure yet


----------



## macca_dj

Hello
I am having a problem getting the HT clock to change from 2000 to any thing I have tried 2000 (default) and upped it step by step 2200 > 2400 > 2600 but its just not doing anything it stays the same ?
My north bridge clock changed default 2000 now at 2600,

Anybody have any idea's I have reset bios and then tried to no avail upped the Volts nothing :-(


----------



## Erick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *macca_dj*


Hello
I am having a problem getting the HT clock to change from 2000 to any thing I have tried 2000 (default) and upped it step by step 2200 > 2400 > 2600 but its just not doing anything it stays the same ?
My north bridge clock changed default 2000 now at 2600,

Anybody have any idea's I have reset bios and then tried to no avail upped the Volts nothing :-(


The north bridge is the memory controller which is inside the cpu it self.

the Hypertransport is what connects the cpu to the NB(990FX chipset).

Now what are you trying to change?

The Hypertransport is best left at 2000mhz.


----------



## macca_dj

Thanks for the quick responce ERICK
On my old Mobo I had no problem changing it from 2000 > 2600 but it wont move from 2000 on CH-V which I find strange has any body managed to change there's


----------



## ihatelolcats

deleted


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macca_dj;15203104*
> Hello
> I am having a problem getting the HT clock to change from 2000 to any thing I have tried 2000 (default) and upped it step by step 2200 > 2400 > 2600 but its just not doing anything it stays the same ?
> My north bridge clock changed default 2000 now at 2600,
> 
> Anybody have any idea's I have reset bios and then tried to no avail upped the Volts nothing :-(


The HT link Speed should be as close to 2000MHz or a little higher
The CPU/NB Freq should be 1.5 times higher then the Rams Freq.
If Ram Freq is 2000MHz then the CPU/NB Freq should be at least 3000MHz


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macca_dj;15203236*
> Thanks for the quick responce ERICK
> On my old Mobo I had no problem changing it from 2000 > 2600 but it wont move from 2000 on CH-V which I find strange has any body managed to change there's


Always Keep HT Link 2000Mhz +/- 100Mhz. HT Link (Hypertransport bus/link) will degrade performance and increase instability (due to signal degrading) beyond 2350Mhz - and there's no guarantee that yours will go that far without degrading. Having said that, there is *nothing* gained by overclocking the HT Link - it's merely a pipeline (albeit a pipeline used to carry data for just about everything on the board).

CPU/NB (IMC/NB) should be overclocked as high as you can get it. For each 10% you increase the CPU/NB speed, memory bandwidth is increased 3-4% and latency is reduced 3-4%. Minimum for RAM is 3x the base speed so for example (800mhz (1600Mhz memory) x 3) = 2400Mhz CPU-NB. When overclocking you need to close the gap on the CPU as well, so for 4GHZ the minimum for stability is around 2600Mhz ~ (CPU-NB) (+/-200) = (4GHZ * 2 ) / 3.15. But again you will see big performance gains for every 10% you manage.

Here's how both of those work together. Data sent to the CPU is first sent to the Crossbar, which then distributes it to the different cores of the CPU. That data has instructions to either be stored in CPU Cache, go to system RAM to be stored for easy access, or be sent back out to wherever it needs to go. When it is sent to RAM, the IMC or Northbridge takes the data so that it can distribute it within RAM. If any data is to be called from RAM, the CPU requests it from the Northbridge. This data travels along the CPU to RAM on the HyperTransport bus (HT Link).

Hope that helps.


----------



## macca_dj

Cheers for the input,

Its just on my old mobo it worked a treat @ 2600 and was stable whilst OCing,

But then I hated that POS just learning new things with this Crosshair V,

Like I said thank you for the feedback and info.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


Always Keep HT Link 2000Mhz +/- 100Mhz. HT Link (Hypertransport bus/link) will degrade performance and increase instability (due to signal degrading) beyond 2350Mhz - and there's no guarantee that yours will go that far without degrading. Having said that, there is *nothing* gained by overclocking the HT Link - it's merely a pipeline (albeit a pipeline used to carry data for just about everything on the board).

CPU/NB (IMC/NB) should be overclocked as high as you can get it. For each 10% you increase the CPU/NB speed, memory bandwidth is increased 3-4% and latency is reduced 3-4%. *Minimum for RAM is 3x the base speed so for example (800mhz (1600Mhz memory) x 3) = 2400Mhz CPU-NB*. When overclocking you need to close the gap on the CPU as well, so for 4GHZ the minimum for stability is around 2600Mhz ~ (CPU-NB) (+/-200) = (4GHZ * 2 ) / 3.15. But again you will see big performance gains for every 10% you manage.

Here's how both of those work together. Data sent to the CPU is first sent to the Crossbar, which then distributes it to the different cores of the CPU. That data has instructions to either be stored in CPU Cache, go to system RAM to be stored for easy access, or be sent back out to wherever it needs to go. When it is sent to RAM, the IMC or Northbridge takes the data so that it can distribute it within RAM. If any data is to be called from RAM, the CPU requests it from the Northbridge. This data travels along the CPU to RAM on the HyperTransport bus (HT Link).

Hope that helps.


could you explain this a little more?
i've got a basic understanding of overclocking and i'd like to expand my knowledg a bit. Cuz honestly all i do now is increase one thing at a time until it gets unstable and then up the voltage until i can't go anymore. i'd like to know the math behind all this.

thanks


----------



## Eerazer

OCN User Name: Eerazer
CPU Type: Phenom II X6 1100T BE
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2034649


----------



## bern43

Is it just me, or is ASUS customer support awful? After receiving my 1st rma with a broken chip I started what I assumed would be an easy process to get another replacement board. A few days ago they told me a replacement board would ship within 24 hours. This was after several phone calls and e-mails that were apparently necessary to prove the board wasn't damaged in shipping. 2 days later that changed to them claiming they never received the form. And after re-emailing it to them they're now claiming it was the wrong form to begin with and that I need to re-submit it again. Very frustrating.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bern43*


Is it just me, or is ASUS customer support awful? After receiving my 1st rma with a broken chip I started what I assumed would be an easy process to get another replacement board. A few days ago they told me a replacement board would ship within 24 hours. This was after several phone calls and e-mails that were apparently necessary to prove the board wasn't damaged in shipping. 2 days later that changed to them claiming they never received the form. And after re-emailing it to them they're now claiming it was the wrong form to begin with and that I need to re-submit it again. Very frustrating.


I have not had to return an item to asus
Thanks for posting your issue
I have heard some say it the best and others say its awful
I have set up 7 asus motherboard in the past year and they all worked first time
CH5F, CH4E, 2-CH4F'S, M4A89TD, M5A88, AND A SABERTOOTH
They are scatter thoughout the family


----------



## ihatelolcats

what temperature overheat protection do you guys use for vrms and northbridge? default is 90C i think, i put mine at 80 for the time being. is it safe to leave it at 90?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats;15217143*
> what temperature overheat protection do you guys use for vrms and northbridge? default is 90C i think, i put mine at 80 for the time being. is it safe to leave it at 90?


90 is what the manufacture suggest
I like to set up my case with plenty of air flow
That should be enough to keep it cool
You may set it to 80 or 70 or 60 if you like
If the NB goes over 60C it would be good to look into better cooling
I set up one with 6 - 120mm fans 2 in top, 2 in front, 1 in back, 1 in the side


----------



## Gyro

New bios 0813 released today,it's not on the D/L page yet so no change log yet.

Get it here ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0813.zip

Gyro


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;15217400*
> New bios 0813 released today,it's not on the D/L page yet so no change log yet.
> 
> Get it here ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0813.zip
> 
> Gyro


Thanks for the bios info +1

*BIOS 0813 is not official at this time use it at your own risk*


----------



## Cyclonic

Want to join the club


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15217260*
> 90 is what the manufacture suggest
> I like to set up my case with plenty of air flow
> That should be enough to keep it cool
> You may set it to 80 or 70 or 60 if you like
> If the NB goes over 60C it would be good to look into better cooling
> I set up one with 6 - 120mm fans 2 in top, 2 in front, 1 in back, 1 in the side


all right thanks
sweet set up by the way, looks really good


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyclonic*



















Want to join the club










Please see the 1st post for instruction
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...90fx-club.html


----------



## Defend808Hawaii

I'm saddened that I gotta RMA my Crosshair V back =(
-Currently waiting for the approval-

The problem occurred during boot up as what normally PWN fans would spin upon bootup. Mines on the other hand doesn't. Mines also show an "CPU FAN ERROR" message in the Ameritrends BIOS startup page. My CPU fans would only start spinning once the windows logo starts appearing. I did a CLRcmos and some trouble shooting but no luck(I thought it wasnt that important as long as my fan spins right after)

2 weeks later(This current week).
My monitor turned off suddenly!
The desktop was still running, but at the same time one of my case fans stopped spinning. I did a CLRcmos as well as a reboot and my case fans started to spin at the same time I was having the PWM cpu fans. My GPU was not the culprit as it worked on my friend's computer.

I guess I'm one of the unlucky ones to receive a bad board.


----------



## elbubi

New Driver (v1.14.1.0) & New Firmware Update (v110914_00_02_51) for the Asmedia 104X USB3 Controller:

http://www.touslesdrivers.com/index.php?v_page=23&v_code=32410

PS: _Thanks to FiNAS por ponting it out on onother forum_


----------



## mav2000

Thanks man....that should be helpful for me..

BTW, I just got a kit of flares and am now working on getting it stable. ANy pointers would be awesome:


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defend808Hawaii*


I'm saddened that I gotta RMA my Crosshair V back =(
-Currently waiting for the approval-

The problem occurred during boot up as what normally PWN fans would spin upon bootup. Mines on the other hand doesn't. Mines also show an "CPU FAN ERROR" message in the Ameritrends BIOS startup page. My CPU fans would only start spinning once the windows logo starts appearing. I did a CLRcmos and some trouble shooting but no luck(I thought it wasnt that important as long as my fan spins right after)

2 weeks later(This current week).
My monitor turned off suddenly! 
The desktop was still running, but at the same time one of my case fans stopped spinning. I did a CLRcmos as well as a reboot and my case fans started to spin at the same time I was having the PWM cpu fans. My GPU was not the culprit as it worked on my friend's computer.

I guess I'm one of the unlucky ones to receive a bad board.


my fans do weird stuff too, but its not enough of a problem for me to RMA. i think the fan control is not what it should be. next time you get the cpu fan error before bios instead of hitting f1 do ctrl alt del and see what happens


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;15217400*
> New bios 0813 released today,it's not on the D/L page yet so no change log yet.
> 
> Get it here ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0813.zip
> 
> Gyro


Nice Done update ... Look Memory Timing have 2 option Load.

I getting PC 2000 work ... FSB 250Mhz dan multi 16x !

see my PIC here










But, Windows System say it 3.96 Usable Memory. And Looking single DRAM on CPUZ.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2035656


----------



## CesarNYC

Hi all, I was following along but had to step away, now I am back and was wondering if anyone has done quad-fire on the CHV? I know it isn't officially supported and the spacing on the fourth card looks difficult to say the least.
I ask because I bought one too many 6970s and need to decide whether to send back. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Cyclonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15220739*
> Please see the 1st post for instruction
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/946327-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club.html


Ah okay, have to wait till next week then untill i get my FX


----------



## AccellGarage

Where is the new ver 9905 again ?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage;15223466*
> Where is the new ver 9905 again ?


See post 2302
BIOS 0813
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/

*BIOS 0813 is not official at this time use it at your own risk*


----------



## headmixer

deleted


----------



## Tweeky

*BIOS 0813 is not official at this time use it at your own risk*


----------



## headmixer

deleted


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;15223901*
> I am going to try the official ver when it post.
> 
> Hope that the issue is corrected.


You might try a battery out reset with an older BIOS
Please post back with any news


----------



## macca_dj

When flashing bios you are better off doing a full bios reset via the Jumpers and removing the battery before you flash the bios,

You will have more chance for corruption flashing with the bios in a modified state,

Any body else flashed to the 0813 and having problems ?


----------



## headmixer

Please allow me to retract the post for Bad BIOS 0813.

My apologies, after the second reflash the BIOS 0813 seems to be fine.

The NB & HT clocks are no longer locked together.

View attachment 232636


Again, My apologies to all.


----------



## macca_dj

Have you also noticed in the advanced section in bios you now have >
Southbridge > HPET = Enable or Disable,

high precision event timer


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macca_dj;15224342*
> Have you also noticed in the advanced section in bios you now have >
> Southbridge > HPET = Enable or Disable,
> 
> high precision event timer


Would someone please give me examples or explanations as to why or why not enable or disable the HPET. I've always assumed







that HPET is always a good thing. Apparently I had some brain cells sitting on the Dark Side of The Moon when that lesson was going on.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## macca_dj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc;15224677*
> Would someone please give me examples or explanations as to why or why not enable or disable the HPET. I've always assumed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that HPET is always a good thing. Apparently I had some brain cells sitting on the Dark Side of The Moon when that lesson was going on.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Some people say its better disabled because it makes things snappier,
You will just have to try and see if you notice a difference ?

From Wiki
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Precision_Event_Timer


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi;15221008*
> New Driver (v1.14.1.0) & New Firmware Update (v110914_00_02_51) for the Asmedia 104X USB3 Controller:
> 
> http://www.touslesdrivers.com/index.php?v_page=23&v_code=32410
> 
> PS: _Thanks to FiNAS por ponting it out on onother forum_


word of warning, you may need a ps2 mouse or usb to ps2 adapter to install these


----------



## Defend808Hawaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats;15221743*
> my fans do weird stuff too, but its not enough of a problem for me to RMA. i think the fan control is not what it should be. next time you get the cpu fan error before bios instead of hitting f1 do ctrl alt del and see what happens


Tried that before. Actually any possible buttons I could think of. Yeah crazy >__> But this time mines will really need an RMA because of the "no display" problem on my monitor anymore(graphics card is 100% working/tried using different slots/tried on another computer). In addition to that my case fans wont spin anymore(tried all fan ports).


----------



## kahboom

Whats the newest update for? new cpu?


----------



## AccellGarage

What bios 0813 is Bad or Good?
I see SB configuration What is it HPET ? No Detail and so Stranges

What's new and plus-minus?


----------



## el gappo

0813 was wack, 0903 the best so far for me.


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;15229258*
> 0813 was wack, 0903 the best so far for me.


Oh ... 0813 mean Beta test. Okay I will wait next 0903 must be Final version.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage;15229551*
> Oh ... 0813 mean Beta test. Okay I will wait next 0903 must be Final version.


http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=17649&postcount=20


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;15229705*
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=17649&postcount=20


Are you serious that is 9905 ... I worried, caused Risk my Mobo


----------



## el gappo

That's the one, not sure where I got 0903 from lol. It's good, got some nice ram OC profiles too


----------



## AccellGarage

Have alternative LINK ... Link is Down ! stopped download at 80%


----------



## AccellGarage

Who is Uploader new BIOS 9905 ?

http://www.mediafire.com/?qnfz3zl57p6wnq3


----------



## el gappo

Shamino uploaded the bios, he works for Asus







Don't be scured.


----------



## AccellGarage

wOW gREAT ... Shamino, Tke King Overclock


----------



## Starbomba

I'm thinking to buy this motherboard, but i want to know if it has core unlocking features as i have not heard about them from 9xx's chipsets.

What i want is a mobo for my BD rig, and to find and bin Phenoms to unlock and OC.

Also, is there any side-by-side comparison with the Sabertooth 990FX and the Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5? Those are other mobos i'm looking at.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbomba*


I'm thinking to buy this motherboard, but i want to know if it has core unlocking features as i have not heard about them from 9xx's chipsets.

What i want is a mobo for my BD rig, and to find and bin Phenoms to unlock and OC.

Also, is there any side-by-side comparison with the Sabertooth 990FX and the Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5? Those are other mobos i'm looking at.


yes it unlocks


----------



## kahboom

has anyone flashed the 9905 bios update and tested for stability yet? Benchmarked with current phenom chips?


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom;15235321*
> has anyone flashed the 9905 bios update and tested for stability yet? Benchmarked with current phenom chips?


Just flashed an hour ago.

Seems to be fine so far.

View attachment 232827


Haven't run any benches yet.

Did have the same issue I had with 0813, where the NB & HT bus got locked together.

I just shut-down for 10 min, when I came back the issue had resolved itself.

UUUHHHHH, no clue.


----------



## kahboom

when overclocking on this mobo what is a good nb voltage? whats too high or too low?


----------



## kahboom

Ran bench's on new bios with 1100t, and its the same and stable at previous voltage's, no problems flashing with AI suite and NB and HT was not locked either, won't really matter since this chip is going back in my 890fx mobo when FX is released.


----------



## Tweeky

BIOS [0813] for the CH5F is now on ASUS download site
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0813.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0813.zip

*"Not suitable for non-Bulldozer"*

See chart below

Thanks liberato87 for the info


----------



## liberato87




----------



## AccellGarage

Nice Chart, Pros and Cons Look good? But Maximum OC on Optimized

What mean Suite _"Not suitable for non-Bulldozer"_ ? Did you can Explain this?

Sorry I still newbie ...


----------



## B-Roll

Does anyone here have a water loop with crossfired/SLI cards??

I recently just picked up another 6970 and eventually will be putting that under water as well. But the other x16 slot as we all know is a couple slots down from the first one.

If you've got yours set up this way with a loop, please post pics!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eerazer;15214591*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2034649


You must use your OCN username for validation, sorry.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Just spoke with Tator Tot, he's been super busy, but ...















*We are [Official] now!!!!*














Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> Made Official and added to the sticky


----------



## nostalgia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;15243690*
> Just spoke with Tator Tot, he's been super busy, but ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We are [Official] now!!!!*


Nice, gongratulations! And a big thank you everyone for keeping the thread clean, active and busy.









It's party time!


----------



## 66racer

Does this mean the 9xx bios is strictly for BD? I thought some people here already tried it....


----------



## Fr0sty

found this on xs

looking at this makes the latest bios an extreme oc'ing bios only and there are still some kinks to work out ...


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-Roll*


Does anyone here have a water loop with crossfired/SLI cards??

I recently just picked up another 6970 and eventually will be putting that under water as well. But the other x16 slot as we all know is a couple slots down from the first one.

If you've got yours set up this way with a loop, please post pics!


this isn't my current rig anymore but










working with the CHV in a bigger case. Just put up pics of the CHV with the NB and Mosfets under water, build log is here.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;15243690*
> Just spoke with Tator Tot, he's been super busy, but ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We are [Official] now!!!!*


nice work thanks for all your help +1


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom;15236291*
> when overclocking on this mobo what is a good nb voltage? whats too high or too low?


i leave mine on auto and it comes up with 1.5 +-
i have seen 1.3 to 1.5 volts for overclocking


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty;15244051*
> 
> found this on xs
> 
> looking at this makes the latest bios an extreme oc'ing bios only and there are still some kinks to work out ...


sickk dude, this helps a lot thanks bro
+1


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage;15240231*
> Nice Chart, Pros and Cons Look good? But Maximum OC on Optimized
> 
> What mean Suite _"Not suitable for non-Bulldozer"_ ? Did you can Explain this?
> 
> Sorry I still newbie ...


with bulldozer coming it will need a new bios

those bios's listed for bulldozer would best be used for bulldozer but some have try them with other cpu's

use bulldozer bios's at your own risk


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15243974*
> Does this mean the 9xx bios is strictly for BD? I thought some people here already tried it....


the chart does say only suitable for bulldozer but some have tried it with other cpu's

i beleave the chart is good info

these bios's are new and bulldozer will need a different bios

most likely older cpu's will operate better with older bios

all bulldozer motherboards will need new bios for bulldozer to to preform better

amd has said that the new bios should be installed before installing the bulldozer
the instructions come in the box


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty;15244051*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found this on xs
> 
> looking at this makes the latest bios an extreme oc'ing bios only and there are still some kinks to work out ...


Please show a link for the chart - thanks


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15248059*
> the chart does say only suitable for bulldozer but some have tried it with other cpu's
> 
> i beleave the chart is good info
> 
> these bios's are new and bulldozer will need a different bios
> 
> most likely older cpu's will operate better with older bios
> 
> all bulldozer motherboards will need new bios for bulldozer to to preform better
> 
> amd has said that the new bios should be installed before installing the bulldozer
> the instructions come in the box


I got mine running on v.9905 since it poped up in Kingpin's thread and had no issues with 1090T with it. Another story is I didn't even know that they specify it as "only for BD" at the time of flashing.

Good that it didn't f*** sth up


----------



## kahboom

i flashed mine to the 9905 bios and didn't know they were BD only on my 1100t, everything is ok in bench's, put it at same volts from previous bios and it runs, turned off randomly last night when i was surfing the web? for who knows what reason but it hasen't happend again so far, fingers crossed till BD is released


----------



## Damn_Smooth

Add me please.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kahboom*


i flashed mine to the 9905 bios and didn't know they were BD only on my 1100t, everything is ok in bench's, put it at same volts from previous bios and it runs, turned off randomly last night when i was surfing the web? for who knows what reason but it hasen't happend again so far, fingers crossed till BD is released


That internet shutdown thing happened to me before when my cpu-nb wasnt stable. It was when I switched to 705 and I forgot to set a setting somewhere, forgot but everytime I visited ign.com it would just shut down until I got my settings stable in prime again in the blend test. Try that if it happens again


----------



## 66racer

Anyone using the onboard sound with out mobo? Im wondering what settings I can use to max my experience with stereo ear buds (U.E. 350 "bass tunned"). I bought the Logitech g930 and was disappointed so Im gonna return.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damn_Smooth*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2040102


You must use your OCN username for validation, sorry.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damn_Smooth*


Add me please.


Please see 1st post for instructions


----------



## stinkykiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bi2on;15165077*
> NP mate.
> 
> Like I said, go with 8GB better ram. There's no game out there that will take advantage of anything more than 8GB. I have 16GB in my rig, but this is not a gaming computer. More of an PC builder enthusiast PC / Ocasional overclocker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make use of 16GB running several ram-heavy apps at once and having 30 firefox tabs constanly opened.
> 
> With corsair hydro-series lineup - it's a great choice for a first-time water cooling. It's easy-to-use and thereticaly no-maintanance is needed. But don't go for H50, go with one from the new line-up. Also like I said research "Corsair Link" - it may be interesting for you.
> 
> Thunderbolt - I'll leave the decision to you. I was considering it, but only because I think it would look cool in between my two ASUS GPUs. Other than that I have no use for it. I use Logitech Z-5500 sound system, that has it's own decoder, so all I need is a decent HD-Audio on board ship - which SB X-Fi MB2 - that is on CHV is great. I connect to the network with Wireless N, so type of a LAN controller is out of picture for me. Besides, even the one on the board is from the dark side, so i have it turned off in BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are playing online games that require low-latency connection (any FPS will) - you should be connected with wire. But again if you don't have a 100Mbs internet connection, you will not make any usage of the better intel controller that is on the thunderbolt.
> 
> I like the white-red theme ... but again, with all that HOT hardware, don't you wanna to have a glance at it now and than. I have no previous experience with NZXT cases - so I can't help you here. I always went with mid-high end cases form CM, Zalman or Lian-Li.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> And remember to follow up on the build!


*My Future Rig Update !!*

Mobo: Asus Crosshair V Formula / Thunderbolt Link TiggerDirect

CPU: AMD FX-8150 (Waiting it comes "in stock")

CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro H100 (Special Thanks to Bi2on) Link TiggerDirect

Graphic card: EVGA GTX 590 Classified (no the Hydro) Link TigerDirect

PSU: CORSAIR AX1200 (Why 1200W ? 'cause I hope to get another GTX 590 in few months) Link NewEgg

RAM: 8GB G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series(2 x 4GB) DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000)(Special Thanks to Bi2on) Link NewEgg

Case: COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942 Link NewEgg

SSD: Cosair 120GB 6Gbps Link TigerDirect

HDD: Seagate 3TB 6Gbps 64MB Link TigerDirect

Optical Drive: Asus 24 X (Nothing fancy just to install programs, games and burn any CD or DVD) Link NewEgg

Fan Controller: AeroCool V12XT (I see this gadget and found it interesting) Link NewEgg

*Question here*
It's there space for 2 590 SLI and the Thunderbold Card ??

As Always...
Suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Fr0sty

post to wich i picked up the slide of bios info

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?265710-AMD-Zambezi-news-info-fans-!&p=4968589&viewfull=1#post4968589


----------



## Cyclonic

Is there still an option to install an IDE dvd player? I just found it mine was IDE and not sata


----------



## mav2000

Nope, I dont think IDE is supported, but there may be a few converters that may help, like an Sata to IDE. On the motherboard side, it connects on the sata on the DVD side the sata cable is plugged into an IDE converter.

I have seen IDE to sata converters, but there may be some the other way around as well.


----------



## Cyclonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000;15258292*
> Nope, I dont think IDE is supported, but there may be a few converters that may help, like an Sata to IDE. On the motherboard side, it connects on the sata on the DVD side the sata cable is plugged into an IDE converter.
> 
> I have seen IDE to sata converters, but there may be some the other way around as well.


Okay thx for the info, think i better buy a new sata dvd then.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

ok so i've been monitoring temps/voltages and such through ROG connect for the past two weeks or so.
why are the temps so far off from actuals.
even when i look into the asus tools volt/temp monitors, rog connect is showing lower temps....why is this happening?
are there any updates i can run to sync up better?


----------



## Vrait

Does the have room for an x-fi titanium hd in the PCI-E slot?
From the picture it doesn't look like it would fit with a graphics card.
Here


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*


ok so i've been monitoring temps/voltages and such through ROG connect for the past two weeks or so.
why are the temps so far off from actuals.
even when i look into the asus tools volt/temp monitors, rog connect is showing lower temps....why is this happening?
are there any updates i can run to sync up better?


Yah mines about 10Â°C out too, no idea...


----------



## BlackFox1337

I just purchased the CHVF a few days ago and will be joining the club once i receive my FX chip.

I just wanted to see if any of you have memory recommendations for me. Im looking for a 8GB Kit. Wondering what kits i should look at getting for this mobo. Thanks!


----------



## el gappo

I would hold on a little while, little birdy tells me there are some really nice new kits coming out soon


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


I would hold on a little while, little birdy tells me there are some really nice new kits coming out soon










i heard the same


----------



## BlackFox1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


I would hold on a little while, little birdy tells me there are some really nice new kits coming out soon










I was wondering if some new kits might be coming out soon. Thanks for the tip, i will hold off atleast till i get my new chip.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackFox1337*


I just purchased the CHVF a few days ago and will be joining the club once i receive my FX chip.

I just wanted to see if any of you have memory recommendations for me. Im looking for a 8GB Kit. Wondering what kits i should look at getting for this mobo. Thanks!


Take a look at these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231401
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226179


----------



## BlackFox1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15265432*
> Take a look at these
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231401
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226179


1600? Why not 1866/2000?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackFox1337;15266481*
> 1600? Why not 1866/2000?


cause most 1600's will do alot more then 1600.
plus AMD doesn't handle high freq mem very well, amd likes lower tight timings.
i got a set of gskill 6-8-6-24 1600's that do 2250 @ 8-9-8-27, but at that speed they work better with intel, on amd 7-7-7 or 8-8-8 at 1600/1800 is perfect.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;15266663*
> cause most 1600's will do alot more then 1600.
> plus AMD doesn't handle high freq mem very well, amd likes lower tight timings.
> i got a set of gskill 6-8-6-24 1600's that do 2250 @ 8-9-8-27, but at that speed they work better with intel, on amd 7-7-7 or 8-8-8 at 1600/1800 is perfect.


On phenom II that is









Think you'll like what this board can do with something a little... faster. Eh, will show ya later


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;15266712*
> On phenom II that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think you'll like what this board can do with something a little... faster. Eh, will show ya later


Why do I get the feeling you have a BD chip you have been playing with







I hope we see some benchmarks soon







Heck I went with this board over the UD7 because thats what they used to break the record. I just wish there was another pci-e slot


----------



## djriful

Does anyone know any good canadian online shop that sell at a good price for Asus Crosshair V Formula beside Newegg?

There are all around $230 ish not including shipping or taxes... geez


----------



## 66racer

Does anyone use the on board audio that our mobo has? Asked this a few days ago, was wondering what are some good settings for stereo earbuds. Im using the ultimate ears 350 ("base tuned"). I would like to get a sound card but I want to keep my slots open for sli and see how cramped things will be after I do so. Im mostly playing crysis 2 right now if that helps. The software seems limited compared to a retail edition of creative labs sound cards.


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15267048*
> Does anyone know any good canadian online shop that sell at a good price for Asus Crosshair V Formula beside Newegg?
> 
> There are all around $230 ish not including shipping or taxes... geez


geez?? Around here they cost about $400...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick;15267550*
> geez?? Around here they cost about $400...


Oh gosh, it is because the import fee?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15267017*
> Why do I get the feeling you have a BD chip you have been playing with


Because I have been?







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15267476*
> Does anyone use the on board audio that our mobo has? Asked this a few days ago, was wondering what are some good settings for stereo earbuds. Im using the ultimate ears 350 ("base tuned"). I would like to get a sound card but I want to keep my slots open for sli and see how cramped things will be after I do so. Im mostly playing crysis 2 right now if that helps. The software seems limited compared to a retail edition of creative labs sound cards.


It's got that supreme X-FI 2 chip on-board, should be decent


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;15267632*
> Because I have been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got that supreme X-FI 2 chip on-board, should be decent


Are you gonna be able to show us some stuff in about 4 hours and 25 min, or is that a rumored time for the NDA lift? If I can ask.


----------



## el gappo

TBH I don't have a frigging clue when NDA lifts







I'll show some stuff whenever it ends tho. I like my testicles where they are atm.


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC;15245144*
> this isn't my current rig anymore but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working with the CHV in a bigger case. Just put up pics of the CHV with the NB and Mosfets under water, build log is here.


Oh wow, that's a nice setup.

Thank you!


----------



## el gappo

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/1139737-crosshair-v-bulldozer-overclocking-guide.html

Some BD stuff


----------



## Tweeky

Bulldozer for sale at newegg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007671%2050001028%20600213781&IsNodeId=1&name=Socket%20AM3%2b


----------



## Erick

Oh boy, i was acking to get rid of my phenom II. But now what i'm screwed.


----------



## ironman86

Attn @ Gappo:
can u willing to try the FX cpu pair's with dual VGA in CFX/SLI?
because i need the info that this new uArch FX is bottlenecking the cards or
not?

When compare with Dened/Thuban in like Crysis or BFBC2 before i make my purchase


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick;15277723*
> Oh boy, i was acking to get rid of my phenom II. But now what i'm screwed.


i hear ya dude
but i'm still getting the 8150...don't care what the benchmarks and everyone is saying...it's a new arch so there will be some issues to start.
i'd bet anyone on here that in a month or so they will have driver releases and patch fixes and the BD will be doing much better.


----------



## Tweeky

I just could not help myself I had to order one
After all the promises and then the lies I just had too
I promised my CH5F I would get him a "Bully-Dozer"
But after the fact it is truly painful and cost $300 to boot
Please forgive me?
Even the people at n....g were making fun as they pack him up


----------



## nostalgia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15278376*
> I just could not help myself I had to order one
> After all the promises and then the lies I just had too
> I promised my CH5F I would get him a "Bully-Dozer"
> But after the fact it is truly painful and cost $300 to boot
> Please forgive me?
> Even the people at n....g were making fun as they pack him up


Don't feel bad.

It's new tech and even if the performance may be lacking, I bet it's still going to be fun tinkering around with it. Overclocking shouldn't always be about the bragging rights but instead striving to max out what we have. Bulldozers are out and we have the gear to drive them so why not give them a try?

I hope you'll post your findings here when you get the chance to take yours for a test drive


----------



## Russ369

You guys are so optimistic... I dunno, I put up my board and CPU for sale unfortunately... Intel is the way to go, its quite evident...


----------



## nostalgia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;15279682*
> You guys are so optimistic... I dunno, I put up my board and CPU for sale unfortunately... Intel is the way to go, its quite evident...


Well, can't say that I blame you. I must admit, my heart sunk as well as I read the reviews. There's really not much I can say to defend AMD on this. You have every right to feel disappointed and I hope you'll have better luck with Intel.

I'm not expecting miracles either from AMD at this point, but it somehow feels too difficult for me to let go and move to Intel. I'm disappointed but I have no regrets. It may seem foolish, but I'll stick with my CHV for the time being and quite likely find myself a Bulldozer to play around with, if they will ever find their way to the retailer shelves here in the farthest reaches of Europe (can't really be bothered to order online)


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostalgia;15280046*
> Well, can't say that I blame you. I must admit, my heart sunk as well as I read the reviews. There's really not much I can say to defend AMD on this. You have every right to feel disappointed and I hope you'll have better luck with Intel.
> 
> I'm not expecting miracles either from AMD at this point, but it somehow feels too difficult for me to let go and move to Intel. I'm disappointed but I have no regrets. It may seem foolish, but I'll stick with my CHV for the time being and quite likely find myself a Bulldozer to play around with, if they will ever find their way to the retailer shelves here in the farthest reaches of Europe (can't really be bothered to order online)


I just find it amazing how our 1090t's beat it in some cases... Crazy


----------



## Hazzeedayz

ok having some new problems
when trying to load OC profiles from ROG connect or from the ones i save into AI Suite II,
my computer freezes, no BSOD, just freezes.

I also cannot start the PC up again after overclocking. My OC is rock-solid stable (see sig for specs) so i don't know what could be causing this.

any help would be awesome, thanks.


----------



## el gappo

Sounds like you have an unstable nb or memory. You ran prime 95 blend? Betting it won't pass....

You have to hold the power button down when you crash like that, not the reset button.


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz;15280226*
> ok having some new problems
> when trying to load OC profiles from ROG connect or from the ones i save into AI Suite II,
> my computer freezes, no BSOD, just freezes.
> 
> I also cannot start the PC up again after overclocking. My OC is rock-solid stable (see sig for specs) so i don't know what could be causing this.
> 
> any help would be awesome, thanks.


sounds like unstable overclock


----------



## Russ369

I just sold my Crosshair V and 1090t









Going Intel, sorry guys...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russ369*


I just sold my Crosshair V and 1090t









Going Intel, sorry guys...


lots of people going that direction.

I need to freeze Bulldozer at least once before i sell my CHV


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*


ok having some new problems
when trying to load OC profiles from ROG connect or from the ones i save into AI Suite II,
my computer freezes, no BSOD, just freezes.

I also cannot start the PC up again after overclocking. My OC is rock-solid stable (see sig for specs) so i don't know what could be causing this.

any help would be awesome, thanks.


I believe if you have updated the bios with bulldozer bios [0813] then your old profile will not be compatible
My old profiles would not work ether but new saved profile would work


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russ369*


I just sold my Crosshair V and 1090t









Going Intel, sorry guys...


Im thinking about it since Im still in the 30day return for my mobo. Im weighing things out, but honestly Im emotionaly attached lol, this was my first build for myself (but 4th complete build total lol) I was all intel with core2duos and almost went SB at launch then they had the chipset errors, starting paying more attention to AMD durring that period and went for the underdog.

We'll see, Im still looking at potential Intel motherboards to pair with the 2500k. I just didnt want to spend the money on a CPU yet but with 5 days left to decide I really need to do some thinking.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*


i hear ya dude
but i'm still getting the 8150...don't care what the benchmarks and everyone is saying...it's a new arch so there will be some issues to start.
i'd bet anyone on here that in a month or so they will have driver releases and patch fixes and the BD will be doing much better.


Thats what is making me want to keep my setup, although Im toying with returning my mobo and selling the cpu. I also think if 1866+ memory was used it might have helped a bit on some benchmarks since it is natively supporting 1866. Im hoping we can take the cpu-nb and memory way higher.


----------



## Tweeky

If you have not seen the U-Tube video "Hitler finds out about the AMD Bulldozer benchmarks" then you need to Google it

I would post it here but I am afraid to
I only witch I could have been there in person to hear it


----------



## Fr0sty

just ordered my bulldozer crosshair setup









will post pics once it arrives


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


just ordered my bulldozer crosshair setup









will post pics once it arrives


8120? Cant wait to see if its another 1090/1100 scenario. Hope so, its way cheaper right now, and not sold out!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


8120? Cant wait to see if its another 1090/1100 scenario. Hope so, its way cheaper right now, and not sold out!


yep .. it was so cheap i couldnt say no ... + its actually an upgrade over what i have

phenom II 550 unlocked into x3

if there are new bios that give more perf i wont forget to test them for ya'll


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc;15224677*
> Would someone please give me examples or explanations as to why or why not enable or disable the HPET. I've always assumed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that HPET is always a good thing. Apparently I had some brain cells sitting on the Dark Side of The Moon when that lesson was going on.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


HPET can introduce microstutter to crossfire/sli systems. I've not tested it yet on this mobo but it's definitely a nice addition to the bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15285997*
> 8120? Cant wait to see if its another 1090/1100 scenario. Hope so, its way cheaper right now, and not sold out!


^^This.. I'm going to put off ordering a new chip just to see how this pans out.

edit: Yup there is a performance review with charts for 8150, 8120, 6100 and 4100 over at G3d. The 8120 sits so damned close to the 8150 in everything that you might as well save $60.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower;15289021*
> HPET can introduce microstutter to crossfire/sli systems. I've not tested it yet on this mobo but it's definitely a nice addition to the bios.
> 
> ^^This.. I'm going to put off ordering a new chip just to see how this pans out.
> 
> edit: Yup there is a performance review with charts for 8150, 8120, 6100 and 4100 over at G3d. The 8120 sits so damned close to the 8150 in everything that you might as well save $60.


Nice, Im going to have to look it up, I havent seen ANY benchmarks yet, glad they are up. I think we will see better performance when they get in the hands of real users. I bet most of these reviewers didnt spend a whole lot of time trying to perfect the overclocks since they have tight time guidelines too. I was thinking about switching to intel since I can still get a refund on my board but I think Im keeping it.


----------



## skyline_king88

add me to club http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2044087 tryin for 4.4 but i need alot of vcore


----------



## skyline_king88

sorry for double post


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Sounds like you have an unstable nb or memory. You ran prime 95 blend? Betting it won't pass....

You have to hold the power button down when you crash like that, not the reset button.


ran blend for 12+ hours twice, passed with flying colors, temps only reached max of 67 and 65

Quote:



sounds like unstable overclock


it's not, see above

Quote:



I believe if you have updated the bios with bulldozer bios [0813] then your old profile will not be compatible
My old profiles would not work ether but new saved profile would work


using origional BIOS
not touching it until i actually get bulldozer; unless of course there is one i should get for my sig CPU


----------



## jjceo

Tweeky, I loved the YouTube video. Unfortunately it matches how I feel. I own 2 machines that use AMD 6 core CPUs. One is a 1090 and the other is a 1100. I love them but was hoping for something better and brought into the Bulldozer hype. Let's face it, if the Intel 980/990X was $435 I would never have brought an AMD. I was facinated with the 6 core technology and AMD was the less expensive route to take.

I passed on the FX-8150. It is becoming clear the AMD can't compete and Intel blows them away and eventually will either own them of bankrupt them. I love competitiion but this one is sadly lacking a real challenger. My next build will probably be Intel, and face it, I hate their prices and attitude.

My computers are running well and I will stick with them until I see the next generation of AMD and Intel and then change.

I am sadly disappointed!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*


ran blend for 12+ hours twice, passed with flying colors, *temps only reached max of 67 and 65*


It is unstable,Phenom II's lose stability after 55c,max temp is 62c.
Your just too hot.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;15291542*
> It is unstable,Phenom II's lose stability after 55c,max temp is 62c.
> Your just too hot.


that doesn't make any sense man.
my only problems are on startup.
it's rock solid once i'm in but every time i start up i have to:
1: clear CMOS
2: reconfigure BIOS to defautls
3: reclock system
(ambient temps are like 18c in my house...no heat on startup and idles around 28-30c...in-game is no more than 50.....Prime95 just gives me high temps cuz i run it for so long)

i have absolutely 0 problems during run time.
upon boot up it gets stopped at the code for Check Memory
so i think it's safe to assume the problem lies in there somewhere.
should i try increasing voltage?

i know this isn't much info...i will post my clock stats when i get home tonight.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Are you running your mem at 1866?
I dont see how your doing that when the C3 can only handle around 1700 OC'ed...
What is your timing and speed for your ram please?


----------



## MASSKILLA

Its a shame great board with the FLOP Bulldozer processor really Disappointed with AMD !!


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;15291796*
> Are you running your mem at 1866?
> I dont see how your doing that when the C3 can only handle around 1700 OC'ed...
> What is your timing and speed for your ram please?


running mem at ~1600
@ 9 9 9 24
3:10


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Have you run memtest?


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;15292980*
> Have you run memtest?


yea, nothing wrong with my memory as far as memtest goes...although i've never really fully trusted this software....

back in the day i had a stick missing a pin in it and memtest didn't pick it up....so yea


----------



## mclarenfung

any c5v user using raid controller ?
my board if use raid controller
the display will comin" PCI-e X8


----------



## ihatelolcats

i'm having a weird issue in BF BC2...
it will play great until it will freeze and close rapidly, with audio tearing
and audio will remain messed up until i restart
is that just processor instability? i am running a 955BE at 4.2Ghz 1.4V


----------



## Tweeky

I got my 8150 today
Install BIOS 0813
Time to shut down and install the 8150
Maybe I be back


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15299291*
> I got my 8150 today
> Install BIOS 0813
> Time to shut down and install the 8150
> Maybe I be back


Sweet! Please show off some numbers, Im hoping most of the reviewers didnt fine tune their OC settings, just seemed it could do better.


----------



## Tweeky

I'm back
Live from 8150 BD
Some cooler are hard to install
No overclocking yet friday
Keep getting a vcore voltage warning at .84 volts
see pic's below


----------



## Tweeky

More from 8150

*So Sad running Prime95 Bulldozer is painfully slow compared to my 1090T

Oh so very sad PC Wizard benchmarks show

My 1090T overclocked to 4013MHz @ 86902

and my 8150 at defaults @ 35311

This is so sad my 1090T is more than twice as fast as my 8150

This is simply unbelievable "Bully - Dozer" is dead *


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Nice... hope it goes well... i think it will tho.
Congrats on scoring the 8150...

I'm gonna hold out a few weeks... set my CHV aside and play around with some Athlon's on my 790FXB-M2RS.

keep us posted...
XC


----------



## Tweeky

And more from 8150


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Nice... hope it goes well... i think it will tho.
Congrats on scoring the 8150...

I'm gonna hold out a few weeks... set my CHV aside and play around with some Athlon's on my 790FXB-M2RS.

keep us posted...
XC


thanks i just love new toys


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15300350*
> More from 8150
> 
> *So Sad running Prime95 Bulldozer is painfully slow compared to my 1090T
> 
> Oh so very sad PC Wizard benchmarks show
> 
> My 1090T overclocked to 4013MHz @ 86902
> 
> and my 8150 at defaults @ 35311
> 
> This is so sad my 1090T is more than twice as fast as my 8150
> 
> This is simply unbelievable "Bully - Dozer" is dead*


There are talks about some people blaming the asus CHV for the poor scores, seeing that performance was better on an asrock (close or even to a 2600k in every bench) and guess it did good on an msi board too. Could be why we saw so many bios changes right before the release, I think asus is still working out the bios, which I REALLY REALLY hope is the case cause that would be great if BD comes out much better than we initially saw.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


There are talks about some people blaming the asus CHV for the poor scores, seeing that performance was better on an asrock (close or even to a 2600k in every bench) and guess it did good on an msi board too. Could be why we saw so many bios changes right before the release, I think asus is still working out the bios, which I REALLY REALLY hope is the case cause that would be great if BD comes out much better than we initially saw.


Yeah I've said it before in the past couple of days, but through my contacts I saw ASUS scrambling, looked like a bomb went off, never heard so many expletives in my life. Something is definitely up with the CHV BIOS(s) for Bulldozer and I hope that when they get them fixed, along with the rumored Windows patches, we will see true BD performance at least on par with 2500K and some with 2600K.

And if that's all true, then AMD hit their mark with a brand new architecture and it will be something to build on to compete with Intel in the future - possibly Piledriver. Having said all that I'm not upgrading to BD until that gets sorted - as the initial folding results and power usage were horrible and that's what I really care about.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


Yeah I've said it before in the past couple of days, but through my contacts I saw ASUS scrambling, looked like a bomb went off, never heard so many expletives in my life. Something is definitely up with the CHV BIOS(s) for Bulldozer and I hope that when they get them fixed, along with the rumored Windows patches, we will see true BD performance at least on par with 2500K and some with 2600K.

And if that's all true, then AMD hit their mark with a brand new architecture and it will be something to build on to compete with Intel in the future - possibly Piledriver. Having said all that I'm not upgrading to BD until that gets sorted - as the initial folding results and power usage were horrible and that's what I really care about.


I be happy if it's better than my 1090T
Very disappointing even if they double the speed it's still slower than my 1090T
Thanks for the info on the bios


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skyline_king88*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2044087


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


Yeah I've said it before in the past couple of days, but through my contacts I saw ASUS scrambling, looked like a bomb went off, never heard so many expletives in my life. Something is definitely up with the CHV BIOS(s) for Bulldozer and I hope that when they get them fixed, along with the rumored Windows patches, we will see true BD performance at least on par with 2500K and some with 2600K.

And if that's all true, then AMD hit their mark with a brand new architecture and it will be something to build on to compete with Intel in the future - possibly Piledriver. Having said all that I'm not upgrading to BD until that gets sorted - as the initial folding results and power usage were horrible and that's what I really care about.


I think power consumption was less on the asrock board too. Think by 50watts but can't verify now. Sending from my phone lol benching my 1100 and image install on the laptop. The topic with links was in the amd CPU section


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


There are talks about some people blaming the asus CHV for the poor scores, seeing that performance was better on an asrock (close or even to a 2600k in every bench) and guess it did good on an msi board too. Could be why we saw so many bios changes right before the release, I think asus is still working out the bios, which I REALLY REALLY hope is the case cause that would be great if BD comes out much better than we initially saw.


are we sure it is the bios and not a hardware problem with the CHV?


----------



## Tweeky

anyone know what the max safe voltage is for a fx-8150?
amd says the max temp is 61 c but no voltage listed


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


any know what the max voltage is for a fx-8150?
amd says the max temp is 61 c but no voltage listed


Most reviewers seem to have stayed at or under 1.5v I think but that's not to say it cant take more

About the BIOS thing unless amd screwed up the chipset only thing Asus could have done was make a poor bd BIOS, may not have even been their fault, amd samples that were given could have been to blame too. I'm not a computer engineer though


----------



## B3anbag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


Im thinking about it since Im still in the 30day return for my mobo. Im weighing things out, but honestly Im emotionaly attached lol, this was my first build for myself (but 4th complete build total lol) I was all intel with core2duos and *almost went SB at launch then they had the chipset errors*, starting paying more attention to AMD durring that period and went for the underdog.

We'll see, Im still looking at potential Intel motherboards to pair with the 2500k. I just didnt want to spend the money on a CPU yet but with 5 days left to decide I really need to do some thinking.


did everyone bash intel for those errors as bad as amd is getting it for bd?? just wondering


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B3anbag*


did everyone bash intel for those errors as bad as amd is getting it for bd?? just wondering










Yeah seriously, Im sure there was some bashing but think it was a sata issue so not as impactful as what happened to BD, but yup intel had a major chipset error with all motherboards being taken off the shelves. Its possible AMD had a failure with 990fx or maybe just that the mobo manufactures overlooked things in the bios since most happened with pre-release chips. With all the pushed back dates maybe asus and others never had enough time to properly modify their software?

We'll see, Im can return my motherboard as of now but I am going to stick with AMD. At least for am3+ unless what comes after BD failes horribly. Intel does have momentum


----------



## B3anbag

well, hopefully it's not a CHV issue, i just put sent some money off for one. it's like xmas, only without the 8 candles.

sweeeeet, just found out my payment went through, my shiny CHV ships out tomorrow! now, if i can just save up for a video card, i can take a picture of all the hardware to prove my sig actually exists, LoL!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Tweaky, what version BIOS did you test BD with? I'm assuming it was 0813 which was supposed to be optimized for benching reviews, but you might try the 9905, 9902, 9901 and see if they just screwed up the 0811/0813 like a lot of people are saying.


----------



## elbubi

Regarding rumours about BD underperforming on the C5F, well-known Raja from Asus just responded:
Quote:


> _*BD performance is what it is - it has nothing to do with the CVF.*_


So sad to hear that though, still had a last hope...

Source


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;15302878*
> Tweaky, what version BIOS did you test BD with? I'm assuming it was 0813 which was supposed to be optimized for benching reviews, but you might try the 9905, 9902, 9901 and see if they just screwed up the 0811/0813 like a lot of people are saying.


Yes 0813
I will have to give them a try
Even my old AMD 640 shows better benches then the 8150

The 1st pic shows my AMD Athlon II X4 640 at 3000MHz
The 2nd pic shows my AMD Bulldozer FX-8150 at 3600MHz

I am truly disappointed this is worse then when my wife ran off with the bus driver

PC Wizard 2010 benchmarks

I am too proud to admit it but I sure fell into a bucket of shaving cream


----------



## Theelichtje

I just build a rig with this board, and when i power it up, it runs for about 5 secs, then a red light on the board comes on, and it shuts off. i dont know what the problem is, but all the fans begin to turn and light up, so it does atleast something.
any is help appreciated.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theelichtje;15307779*
> I just build a rig with this board, and when i power it up, it runs for about 5 secs, then a red light on the board comes on, and it shuts off. i dont know what the problem is, but all the fans begin to turn and light up, so it does atleast something.
> any is help appreciated.


Witch red light
Check all your connections and check your 24 pin and your 8 pin and your cpu fan connectors
Check your cpu pins and cooler
Check yor memory chip all the way in
Check your pci-e cards and there power connector
Plug a case speeker into your motherboard - do you get any beep code
Did you use stand - offs to mount your motherboard
Do you get anything on the monitor


----------



## Theelichtje

Alright, thanks for the tips, i will check them.
I didnt get a beep code, i used standoffs, and i dont get anyting on the monitor, altough is powered on, and it is connected to the video card.


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Yes 0813
I will have to give them a try
Even my old AMD 640 shows better benches then the 8150

The 1st pic shows my AMD Athlon II X4 640 at 3000MHz
The 2nd pic shows my AMD Bulldozer FX-8150 at 3600MHz

I am truly disappointed this is worse then when my wife ran off with the bus driver

PC Wizard 2010 benchmarks

I am too proud to admit it but I sure fell into a bucket of shaving cream


what is ur OS ,,, don't use W7 coz it's weak perfomance for BD. I don't know why must go W8 dev is a few better, then linux look good for phoronix bench.

I know issue bios all 990X- 990FX board, BD it's a far instruction and architectures. 
BD 8150 with CHVF with 8013 and OS W7 BADLY than 2600K run Higher score
BD 8150 with CHVF with 8013 and W8 developer better than 2600K
BD 8150 with CHVF with 9905 on W8 it's stranges.

Wait for Master Chew and friend will fix BIOS on CH5F, there is issue 990FX with BD.

Correct me if Wrong


----------



## AccellGarage

I am found 1 friend is 1st new member on august 2011, Ody ...

Look great temp 51C with BD 8120. He 's using 990FX from Gigabyte GA990FX UD3.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...chmarking.html


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elbubi*


Regarding rumours about BD underperforming on the C5F, well-known Raja from Asus just responded:

So sad to hear that though, still had a last hope...

Source


disclaimer- I love my crosshair V, and i would still get an 8150 for fun-

Im sure when asus does something they do it right, but they are a company trying to make money too, why would they want to take the blame for the overall negative performance of BD. That said if it was asus maybe AMD would have thrown them under the Bulldozer/bus









The BD soap opera continues!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

From Shammy @ Kingpin Cooling 

Added Auto ADD/CMD/etc values shown
Added ADD/CMD Over-ride option (Disable to use AMD's default values)
Added ALL NB Ratios

Edited Core EN options - Take note that AMD recommends disabling an entire CU instead of just one core of a CU

To get 4 CU / 4 C, Disable 8th, 6th, 4th, 2nd
To get 3 CU / 3 C, Disable 8th, 7th, 6th, 4th, 2nd
To get 2 CU / 2 C, Disable 8th, 7th, 6th, 5th, 4th, 2nd
To get 1 CU / 1 C, Disable 8th, 7th, 6th, 5th, 4th, 3rd, 2nd

You may face non-boots if you have 2 cores on One CU and 1 Core on Another, Take note!!!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


From Shammy @ Kingpin Cooling 

Added Auto ADD/CMD/etc values shown
Added ADD/CMD Over-ride option (Disable to use AMD's default values)
Added ALL NB Ratios

Edited Core EN options - Take note that AMD recommends disabling an entire CU instead of just one core of a CU

To get 4 CU / 4 C, Disable 8th, 6th, 4th, 2nd
To get 3 CU / 3 C, Disable 8th, 7th, 6th, 4th, 2nd
To get 2 CU / 2 C, Disable 8th, 7th, 6th, 5th, 4th, 2nd
To get 1 CU / 1 C, Disable 8th, 7th, 6th, 5th, 4th, 3rd, 2nd

You may face non-boots if you have 2 cores on One CU and 1 Core on Another, Take note!!!


I was just going to start looking for this info! Thx!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


I was just going to start looking for this info! Thx!


no problem.

Since BD was released a thread to watch is this one.
Here

Peter "Shimano" Tan (Shammy) works for Asus (Use to work for Evga) and Is basically the guy to ask for all the ROG boards. A lot of times you'll see a bios update on that thread listed above long before it's released officially at Asus.
And for a reason....... Shammy's the man !!


----------



## sumonpathak

^^so the link you gave is the latest custom bios?
is there any way to flashback to the old bios if things don't work out?


----------



## Theelichtje

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Witch red light
Check all your connections and check your 24 pin and your 8 pin and your cpu fan connectors
Check your cpu pins and cooler
Check yor memory chip all the way in
Check your pci-e cards and there power connector
Plug a case speeker into your motherboard - do you get any beep code
Did you use stand - offs to mount your motherboard
Do you get anything on the monitor


when i checked the cpu fan, it wasnt turning, so i installed the stock amd fan,and it worked, now i just need a 3-4 pin fan converter.
thanks!


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Yes 0813
I will have to give them a try
Even my old AMD 640 shows better benches then the 8150

The 1st pic shows my AMD Athlon II X4 640 at 3000MHz
The 2nd pic shows my AMD Bulldozer FX-8150 at 3600MHz

I am truly disappointed this is worse then when my wife ran off with the bus driver

PC Wizard 2010 benchmarks

I am too proud to admit it but I sure fell into a bucket of shaving cream


This sucks Tweeky. You have ran one of the most active, informative clubs I have saw on OCN. Its a darn shame that we have this let down with Bulldozer. Still the CHV has been a wonderful board and who knows, maybe we can get a break, or some good news really soon. But i am prepared to except the fact that its not going to happen with BD.


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;15315096*
> no problem.
> 
> Since BD was released a thread to watch is this one.
> Here
> 
> Peter "Shimano" Tan (Shammy) works for Asus (Use to work for Evga) and Is basically the guy to ask for all the ROG boards. A lot of times you'll see a bios update on that thread listed above long before it's released officially at Asus.
> And for a reason....... Shammy's the man !!


Can I use it 9911 Bios Rom with my Phenom X4 965.

Bulldozer 8120 still 18th October comes to me


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage;15316838*
> Can I use it 9911 Bios Rom with my Phenom X4 965.
> 
> Bulldozer 8120 still 18th October comes to me


Try 0705 for your 965. Use the newer ones for your BD chip.


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc;15316883*
> Try 0705 for your 965. Use the newer ones for your BD chip.


Mean ... I will upgrade 9911 rom, what does phenom II support this?

So 9911 is for BD


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage;15316911*
> Mean ... I will upgrade 9911 rom, what does phenom II support this?
> 
> So 9911 is for BD


I do believe the later ones after 0705 are for BD. They may work fine with your 965 but I can almost guarantee 0705 will be just fine for your 965.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage;15316838*
> Can I use it 9911 Bios Rom with my Phenom X4 965.
> 
> Bulldozer 8120 still 18th October comes to me


The new bios are for the bulldozer chips
It would be best to use asus official bios for older chips
There is a big difference between the cpu chips and the new bios's are being written for the bulldozer chips
In the end there will probably be different bios for older cpu's and the bulldozer or they may combine them into one bios
For the 965 I am going to recommend you use bios 0705 but it's not a requirement just my opinion


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

my 965 on my CHV.

0602


----------



## raemen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Yes 0813
I will have to give them a try
Even my old AMD 640 shows better benches then the 8150

The 1st pic shows my AMD Athlon II X4 640 at 3000MHz
The 2nd pic shows my AMD Bulldozer FX-8150 at 3600MHz

I am truly disappointed this is worse then when my wife ran off with the bus driver

PC Wizard 2010 benchmarks

I am too proud to admit it but I sure fell into a bucket of shaving cream


So sad to see the new FX chips actually doing worse than the older chips. I was so excited when people actually got to benchmark the FX-8150, but when they compared it to the 2600k CPU from intel, the FX chip did much worse than it. In-game, you probably won't notice any differences but the tests sure do show that it doesn't do well compared to the 2600k. I just hope that AMD does something about this to make things better. 
Weren't the Athlon series CPUs doing better than intel at one point? That needs to happen again. 
So I'm not sure if I should get it now or just wait longer.


----------



## Tweeky

Some of my 1st overclocking
1st pic shows my best so far its stable and the temp is below 60 c
2nd pic appears to be stable but the temp soon goes above 61 c on air
3rd pic is stable and the temp are below 61 c these are my settings for now


----------



## Tweeky

This is some of the BIOS settings for the 3rd pic
Until other people get their hands on a BD and test them it will be hard to say if the BD is going to get better


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


my 965 on my CHV.

0602












So I still 0705 ... It's work? I think 0602 it's added Pii X4 980 BE


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


This is some of the BIOS settings for the 3rd pic
Until other people get their hands on a BD and test them it will be hard to say if the BD is going to get better





High temp 60C and OC looking good, nice screenshot.

Hey Tweeky What stok ur Cooling Air/water.
Tried and buy this :










It's Good for you, and looking same like Big Water from Thermaltake.


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

Is it worth it getting bulldozer and CH V


----------



## Chuckclc

Going to wish all you guys luck with the CHV and Bulldozer thing. I hope something happens that gets these things going again. I went to the other side today a 2500K and Z68 board. I would be lying if I said I wasnt excited about powering down my computer and doing this exchange, but I would have been much happier if I could have thrown an awesome Octo core Bulldozer on my CHV instead. i will be back later tonight as a Blue team member.


----------



## fishhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iXVappzz649Xi*


Is it worth it getting bulldozer and CH V










Yup-it is, if its what you want. Besides, BD is were amd said it would be and wanted it-it was only to be in comp with i5 not i6. And no i,m not trying to defend amd, but i am seeing a lot more good popping up all over about bd than the very first reveiws led everyone to beleive. I was very surprised reading post from all over and new reveiws.


----------



## AccellGarage

Please be Patience All Overclockholic ...

Here ,, AMD Expects Windows 8 to Boost Performance of AMD FX Chips.

http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20111014103632_AMD_Expects_Windows_8_to_Boost_Performance_of_AMD_FX_Chips.html


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

AMD FX/Bulldozer Registry Fix
40-70% increase in most Windows 7 benchmarks.

Holy crap, if this is remotely true.
Quote:


> AMD FX-8150 Passmark CPU Score has jumped from 8500 to 13000 using REG Patch. But it is not stable yet.
> 
> Do not listen to the critics and hardware sites that do a few generic benchmarks and come to a conclusion.
> 
> The boys over at Kubuntu has been working on a AMD Bulldozer fix that sort-of applies across several platforms. The ARM Cortex-A9 8 core processor had a similar problem that was overcome with a software patch. The problem right now is that the patch has to be re-registered with each Windows start. Look for a 40% performance boost if this works&#8230;. more to come.
> 
> There is most definitely a Windows 7 AMD FX - software patch in the works. By most estimates the AMD Bulldozer FX is underperforming by 40-70% in most Windows 7 benchmarks.


http://www.overclock.net/rumors-unconfirmed-articles/1143129-quinetiam-amd-fx-bulldozer-registry-fix.html

..................
Quote:


> Back to the AMD FX-bulldozer, one of coders over a Reduser has good intel(no pun) that the FX-6100 can hit 5.6ghz on a cheap $80 liquid cooler. *He says 5.6ghz steady and stable*. I hate overclocking&#8230; but that is 980X territory for real. So the FX-6xxx series may end up being the dark horse here.


This also made me wet my pants, nothing confirmed, but at this point I'm still hoping it's true.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

let us all hope the registry fix is correct in saying 40-70% jump in performance...if not amd is screwed until piledriver comes out....lets hope that isnt a dud either lol....


----------



## jjceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc;15325027*
> Going to wish all you guys luck with the CHV and Bulldozer thing. I hope something happens that gets these things going again. I went to the other side today a 2500K and Z68 board. I would be lying if I said I wasnt excited about powering down my computer and doing this exchange, but I would have been much happier if I could have thrown an awesome Octo core Bulldozer on my CHV instead. i will be back later tonight as a Blue team member.


I would like to hear your personal comparison or a benchmark. I don't like all the reviews that seem so politically motived. I like to hear it from a member. How do you think the two systems compare.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*


High temp 60C and OC looking good, nice screenshot.

Hey Tweeky What stok ur Cooling Air/water.
Tried and buy this :










It's Good for you, and looking same like Big Water from Thermaltake.











That is just the same as Corsair H70 rebranded for AMD.
Exact same heasink and copper as my H70. No differences except the fan looks cheaper in quality now. Oh yeah the pipe changed. Not as durable as previous.

@the Regfix... it's fake, the original has no image proof or cpu-z validation whatsoever.


----------



## raemen

Anyone know where I can find the update for the mobo's sound driver?
I can't seem to find it and the current driver is causing problems with my games.


----------



## WeirdHarold

So I'm looking at this board for my new build and I have a very odd Question??
Does anyone have some pics of what this board looks like under blue lights? All of my case fans are blue led fans and I really don't want to buy all new fans as they are all fairly new and not low end cheap fans either. I would appreciate it very much if anyone could help me with this last obstacle in my decision making process.


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raemen;15333872*
> Anyone know where I can find the update for the mobo's sound driver?
> I can't seem to find it and the current driver is causing problems with my games.


Go Asus Service download and Support.

Just same like me, when I play games to Hang or restart, Check ur EFI BIOS on Hardware Configuration, Soundcard it enable or HD/realtek.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold;15337255*
> So I'm looking at this board for my new build and I have a very odd Question??
> Does anyone have some pics of what this board looks like under blue lights? All of my case fans are blue led fans and I really don't want to buy all new fans as they are all fairly new and not low end cheap fans either. I would appreciate it very much if anyone could help me with this last obstacle in my decision making process.


it doesn't look bad.
my old setup had a blue MSI board in it so i bought all blue fans and LEDs and such. i was gunna switch to red but i don't think i need to anymore.

the blue just makes the red accents on the board look black or a very deep purple. it's not bad looking TBH


----------



## 66racer

which is the best bulldozer Bios? 813 seems glitchy, Im getting notices randomly for either 0v cpunb, once i got a 24v notice on it too, cpuz and maxxmem cant read my NB values, etc....

i know there were some in the 900s floating around somewhere


----------



## raemen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage;15337394*
> Go Asus Service download and Support.
> 
> Just same like me, when I play games to Hang or restart, Check ur EFI BIOS on Hardware Configuration, Soundcard it enable or HD/realtek.


What should I set it to?
btw I think it causes my bfbc2 game to crash all the time


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15340657*
> which is the best bulldozer Bios? 813 seems glitchy, Im getting notices randomly for either 0v cpunb, once i got a 24v notice on it too, cpuz and maxxmem cant read my NB values, etc....
> 
> i know there were some in the 900s floating around somewhere


Ohh 66 you got a BD, thought you were jumping to the darkside









9905 most stable so far
http://www.freefilehosting.net/crosshairv-formula-asus-9905


----------



## jjceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold;15337255*
> So I'm looking at this board for my new build and I have a very odd Question??
> Does anyone have some pics of what this board looks like under blue lights? All of my case fans are blue led fans and I really don't want to buy all new fans as they are all fairly new and not low end cheap fans either. I would appreciate it very much if anyone could help me with this last obstacle in my decision making process.


Look at my posts 494 and 495.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold;15337255*
> So I'm looking at this board for my new build and I have a very odd Question??
> Does anyone have some pics of what this board looks like under blue lights? All of my case fans are blue led fans and I really don't want to buy all new fans as they are all fairly new and not low end cheap fans either. I would appreciate it very much if anyone could help me with this last obstacle in my decision making process.


this might help


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;15342705*
> Ohh 66 you got a BD, thought you were jumping to the darkside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9905 most stable so far
> http://www.freefilehosting.net/crosshairv-formula-asus-9905


Didn't wanna give up on amd







worst case my 1100t rocks







Thx for the link. Gonna install tonight


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold;15337255*
> So I'm looking at this board for my new build and I have a very odd Question??
> Does anyone have some pics of what this board looks like under blue lights? All of my case fans are blue led fans and I really don't want to buy all new fans as they are all fairly new and not low end cheap fans either. I would appreciate it very much if anyone could help me with this last obstacle in my decision making process.


I will post tonight. All my fans are blue too. Looks good


----------



## Fr0sty

now i just need the 8120's to finally be in stock so my order can be finally processed completly this time so i could receive my rig before bf3


----------



## Tweeky

PC Mark 7 Basic Edition
Please take a look at this benchmark pictures and give me your input
Win 7 64 Bit SP1 on both computers
Thanks

What would the best *Free* benchmark to use to compare AMD's 1090T and Fx-8150 CPUs ?
Thanks


----------



## headmixer

There is a 9911 BIOS out for the C5F and Dozer.

Think it is in one of the C5F threads, or in one of the AMD CPU threads.

Getting Old, can't remember.

View attachment 234362


Here, I found the link.

http://www.mediafire.com/?i8fegl27y9l2f55


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz;15340595*
> it doesn't look bad.
> my old setup had a blue MSI board in it so i bought all blue fans and LEDs and such. i was gunna switch to red but i don't think i need to anymore.
> 
> the blue just makes the red accents on the board look black or a very deep purple. it's not bad looking TBH


Thanks for the info, I'm glad to hear that it doesn't just highlight the red since I'm not the biggest fan or red.


----------



## raemen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;12461580*
> 70. raemen Phenom II X4 955 BE C2 Validation 2026086


Could you please change revision C2 to C3 in the list, I have the later one.
Thanks









It's also in my cpu-z validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2026086


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold;15337255*
> So I'm looking at this board for my new build and I have a very odd Question??
> Does anyone have some pics of what this board looks like under blue lights? All of my case fans are blue led fans and I really don't want to buy all new fans as they are all fairly new and not low end cheap fans either. I would appreciate it very much if anyone could help me with this last obstacle in my decision making process.


This is with the rosewill blackhawk case, the side window is tinted and with the blue led lights the red memory and asus board take on a black look


----------



## ihatelolcats

so i changed the cpu level up option to 965 (i have a 955). can't tell that it actually did anything though because software still sees it as a 955. what does this option do exactly?


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats;15348182*
> so i changed the cpu level up option to 965 (i have a 955). can't tell that it actually did anything though because software still sees it as a 955. what does this option do exactly?


A bit of a gimmick. It auto overclocks your 955 to the 965 timings. It's just a simple overclocking tool for the novice user. Software will always show your 955 as a 955 it's just bumped up to 3.4GHz.


----------



## kitsune1324

OCN User Name: kitsune1324
CPU Type: FX-8150 Bulldozer
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2052075


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer;15345655*
> There is a 9911 BIOS out for the C5F and Dozer.
> 
> Think it is in one of the C5F threads, or in one of the AMD CPU threads.
> 
> Getting Old, can't remember.
> 
> View attachment 234362
> 
> 
> Here, I found the link.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?i8fegl27y9l2f55


Sweet any word on a changelog? I tried the 9905 (I think that was it) and had a better experience overclocking than with the Asus official 8xx one


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


This is with the rosewill blackhawk case, the side window is tinted and with the blue led lights the red memory and asus board take on a black look


Thanks for the pic, now I just need to take the leap and order the parts LoL


----------



## el gappo

The 9905 did improve OC performance









If you want to flash the 9911 which adds some more cluster disable options then you will have to shorten the .ROM file name to 9911.ROM in order to flash with EZ-FLASH.

I presume the same goes for the new 9913







http://www.mediafire.com/?rrct982jck7lx1f


----------



## AccellGarage

Great El Gappo ... nice share

I wait for test on 9913 and bench


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

*shakes fist in air*

I've had my CH5 since June of this year and not one problem. 
Last night randomly it reboots itself and stops at the DRAM LED.

1.) RAM in CHV is still good, works fine in my other systems. 
2.) I swapped in a single stick from another set into CHV - no go.
3.) Reset CMOS, Hit Go Button, and Removed battery at different times. - no go.

I'm going to pull the CHV tonight after work, just to see if she'll boot up in a barebones world, but otherwise I'm out of clues. Seems odd that I may be RMAing a board from June.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;15354610*
> The 9905 did improve OC performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to flash the 9911 which adds some more cluster disable options then you will have to shorten the .ROM file name to 9911.ROM in order to flash with EZ-FLASH.
> 
> I presume the same goes for the new 9913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?rrct982jck7lx1f


thanks for the info
please keep us posted with info
thanks


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;15355277*
> *shakes fist in air*
> 
> I've had my CH5 since June of this year and not one problem.
> Last night randomly it reboots itself and stops at the DRAM LED.
> 
> 1.) RAM in CHV is still good, works fine in my other systems.
> 2.) I swapped in a single stick from another set into CHV - no go.
> 3.) Reset CMOS, Hit Go Button, and Removed battery at different times. - no go.
> 
> I'm going to pull the CHV tonight after work, just to see if she'll boot up in a barebones world, but otherwise I'm out of clues. Seems odd that I may be RMAing a board from June.


Check power supply?
Do you think that overclocking may have damaged your board?
Do you think that overclocking a bulldozer would be hard on a CH5F board?


----------



## 66racer

Sweet thanks for the BIOS info


----------



## Tweeky

Some of you were wondering what the 8150 can do; that's the point, it can't do
See clips below


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15358044*
> Some of you were wondering what the 8150 can do; that's the point, it can't do
> See pictures below


Try overclocking the 8150 higher like the thuban and see what happens eh


----------



## Damn_Smooth

Let me try this again. I still want in.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;15358078*
> Try overclocking the 8150 higher like the thuban and see what happens eh


the 8150 is at 4280 and the 1090 is at 4002
if i set the 8150 to 4400 then i have to up the cpu voltage and my air cooler will not keep the temp below 61 c running prime 95
the 8150 will run at higher freq with higher voltage but my cooler cannot keep it below 61 c running prime95 very long
some other info from the bulldozer club shows that additional freq increase do not help the performance of bulldozer much


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damn_Smooth;15358203*
> Let me try this again. I still want in.


you are welcome here
ALUCARDVPR is in charge of membership
please see 1st post for membership
you may pm ALUCARDVPR for more help


----------



## Damn_Smooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15358400*
> you are welcome here
> ALUCARDVPR is in charge of membership
> please see 1st post for membership
> you may pm ALUCARDVPR for more help


Thanks. I filled out the form before, but I didn't have my OCN username in it, so I did it again. He'll probably add me when he has the time.


----------



## 66racer

Hey guys, so is AMD's official stance MAX 61c on the fx 8150/8120? Any word on max voltage? I dont know what it will take for me to cool the 8150 at 1.48v though, im getting to 60c within minutes on prime. SUCKS!!

I figure if I can keep this thing cool and get 5Ghz+ 24/7 wont be too far behind my OC 1100t







Right now with my cooling 4759mhz might be it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;15355277*
> *shakes fist in air*
> 
> I've had my CH5 since June of this year and not one problem.
> Last night randomly it reboots itself and stops at the DRAM LED.


Bummer dude, keep us posted on how the rma process went, guess they express ship a board for the ROG line right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15358266*
> the 8150 is at 4280 and the 1090 is at 4002
> if i set the 8150 to 4400 then i have to up the cpu voltage and my air cooler will not keep the temp below 61 c running prime 95
> the 8150 will run at higher freq with higher voltage but my cooler cannot keep it below 61 c running prime95 very long
> some other info from the bulldozer club shows that additional freq increase do not help the performance of bulldozer much


Im with you dude, both of us went from thuban x6's and have witnessed it first hand how good they were lol

At least we got to play with new hardware


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


Hey guys, so is AMD's official stance MAX 61c on the fx 8150/8120? Any word on max voltage? I dont know what it will take for me to cool the 8150 at 1.48v though, im getting to 60c within minutes on prime. SUCKS!!

I find that if I run at 1.284 volts I can run prime95 continually on my system

I figure if I can keep this thing cool and get 5Ghz+ 24/7 wont be too far behind my OC 1100t







Right now with my cooling 4759mhz might be it.

Im with you dude, both of us went from thuban x6's and have witnessed it first hand how good they were lol

At least we got to play with new hardware










Hey Dude I just had to have one too because its new *So Sad* I even went for the overnight shipping too
























It's too early to tell for sure but 1.48 volts might be too much for these chips
A lot of what AMD brought forth before release may now not be true ?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kitsune1324*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2052075












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damn_Smooth*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2053206












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahboom*

http://vald.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2040932












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eerazer*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2052849


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Hey Dude I just had to have one too because its new *So Sad* I even went for the overnight shipping too
























It's too early to tell for sure but 1.48 volts might be too much for these chips
A lot of what AMD brought forth before release may now not be true ?


Yeah, especially the part that I swear they said easily 4.8-5.0Ghz on water while marketing a rebadged antec kuhler 920 lol Yeah 4.8-5.0 is easy but keeping it cool isnt! With a max temp of 61c i really dont think many users will be at 5Ghz plus for 24/7 unless they over built their liquid loop and run their ambient temp at least 70F lol

I have 2 seperate 120mm radiators on what started as an antec kuhler 920 and the most I feel safe at is 4736mhz with 1.406v (llc to 1.465v). Puts me at 54-56c on prime blend test. Since I might later sell this I dont want to over stress it too long, I stop prime at 15mins. 4.8 requires (load) 1.48v and seems 5.0Ghz needs 1.518v (to bench)

I have to say though the best part of my build has been the motherboard though. Had some growing pains getting into it with all the extra voltage settings compared to my msi i had but its been SUPER durable.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;15364291*


Thanks for taking care of the membership +1
I hope you receive a new board real soon

http://support.asus.com/repair.aspx?no=581&SLanguage=en


----------



## DarkShooter

To the owners of the Formula version, how good is it? Does it live up to the expectations? also, why are the PCI-e slots so close, i kinda wanted to use my sound card with it but if i do the GPU wont be in the main slot.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkShooter;15367821*
> To the owners of the Formula version, how good is it? Does it live up to the expectations? also, why are the PCI-e slots so close, i kinda wanted to use my sound card with it but if i do the GPU wont be in the main slot.


I have a CH5F I believe it the best
The CH5F has a very good sound system built in
It's hard to put 4 PCI-E slots on a board and not put them close together


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*


To the owners of the Formula version, how good is it? Does it live up to the expectations? also, why are the PCI-e slots so close, i kinda wanted to use my sound card with it but if i do the GPU wont be in the main slot.


overall it's kind of gimmicky but solid. the uefi bios is functional but i would almost prefer the old text style.

what kind of sound card do you have? there are four PCI-E slots and one PCI slot. i think you can fit all your equipment.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*


To the owners of the Formula version, how good is it? Does it live up to the expectations? also, why are the PCI-e slots so close, i kinda wanted to use my sound card with it but if i do the GPU wont be in the main slot.


I have no complaints, it has been good to me, I have also ran prime with the bus speed as high as 280-290, cant remember but at least 280, some reviews say 350 was the max they got.

I dont sli but I have the msi 560ti and to run it in the 2 x16 lanes the top card would be VERY close to the bottom, it has been a concern, but I figure i can run the second on the other slot if I have heat issues. I was hoping to sli when BF3 comes out but couldnt resist playing with a new cpu and got the 8150 lol Sli would have been a way better choice but I had dreams of 24/7 5000mhz overclocks, yeah my cooling isnt good enough haha


----------



## DarkShooter

To answer all of it at the same time... I got a Creative SB X-Fi Titanium... Its not the best, but i didnt pay for it so its good for me... Also im planning on going to a 6950 CF or so once i do a final upgrade for the next 10/15 years which ill move out of the country and take the comp with me...
Making the PCB bigger would probably fix this or put smaller single slotted cards on top and then dual and triple slotted cards (GPUs mostly) in the bottom...


----------



## 12Cores

Anyone overclocked a fx 6100 over 4.5ghz yet and if so what kind of performance are you seeing


----------



## Tweeky

My next step in overclocking the 8150
The 8150 matches my [1090 @ 4002MHz] now in Cinebench
The 8150 CPU temp got up to 61 C running Prime95
Any setting changes to keep CPU temp down would be helpful
See system below for spec's


----------



## Nnimrod

I do feel kinda bummed out now lol. I mean that bulldozer was... sub-optimal. Oh well, I have a very nice board to play with my 955 on lol. If I could go back in time I probably would get a UD3 tho.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15356662*
> Check power supply?
> Do you think that overclocking may have damaged your board?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15360807*
> Bummer dude, keep us posted on how the rma process went, guess they express ship a board for the ROG line right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15367578*
> I hope you receive a new board real soon


Update: Was getting ready to RMA the board and ASUS buddy suggested ROG connect. I had never used it before, but thought hey what do I have to lose. So I Hooked up ROG connect, re-flashed the BIOS from my laptop and all is well


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;15377816*
> Update: Was getting ready to RMA the board and ASUS buddy suggested ROG connect. I had never used it before, but thought hey what do I have to lose. So I Hooked up ROG connect, re-flashed the BIOS from my laptop and all is well


LOL what a simple fix, I would have NEVER thought of that!! lol

So I just put my 1100 back in tonight, should I stick to the 7xx bios or is the 9903 good with thuban too? Any input?

Thanks


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15377851*
> So I just put my 1100 back in tonight, should I stick to the 7xx bios or is the 9903 good with thuban too? Any input?
> Thanks


I am running the 9911.rom with the 1090T.

Seems to be the most stable so for.
View attachment 234835


If you don't have it, here is the link.
9911.rom
http://www.mediafire.com/?i8fegl27y9l2f55

9913.rom
http://www.mediafire.com/?rrct982jck7lx1f

Enjoy


----------



## Hazzeedayz

anyone know what the best BIOS is for the 965?
i was gunna get the BD but i decided to wait so i mite as well make the best of the situation









but yea, best BIOS for the PhII 965?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz;15380292*
> anyone know what the best BIOS is for the 965?
> i was gunna get the BD but i decided to wait so i mite as well make the best of the situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yea, best BIOS for the PhII 965?


for a 965 i used 0602.. seemed really good, then i updated to 9911 and retested on a 965 and it was still just as good. if you're going to upgrade to a BD at some point, might as well just use 9911


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


Update: Was getting ready to RMA the board and ASUS buddy suggested ROG connect. I had never used it before, but thought hey what do I have to lose. So I Hooked up ROG connect, re-flashed the BIOS from my laptop and all is well










Thats Great
Thanks for the info


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


LOL what a simple fix, I would have NEVER thought of that!! lol

So I just put my 1100 back in tonight, should I stick to the 7xx bios or is the 9903 good with thuban too? Any input?

Thanks

















Hi 66racer I have know Idea?
















Please let us know what you find

I have my 8150 overclocked enough to match my overclocked 1090 in cinebench so I guess I will keep it and put the 1090 in my Sabertooth it has a 955
The temps will stay below 61 C running prime95
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post15377282


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*


anyone know what the best BIOS is for the 965?
i was gunna get the BD but i decided to wait so i mite as well make the best of the situation









but yea, best BIOS for the PhII 965?


I was running 0705 with my 1090 and all was good

See headmixer
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...l#post15378934


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


I am running the 9911.rom with the 1090T.

Seems to be the most stable so for.
Attachment 234835

If you don't have it, here is the link.
9911.rom
http://www.mediafire.com/?i8fegl27y9l2f55

9913.rom
http://www.mediafire.com/?rrct982jck7lx1f

Enjoy


Sweet, I tried the 9913 with the 8150 and disabling cores wouldnt post btw, gonna see how 9911 and 9913 do on the 1100 today

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


My next step in overclocking the 8150
The 8150 matches my [1090 @ 4002MHz] now in Cinebench
The 8150 CPU temp got up to 61 C running Prime95
Any setting changes to keep CPU temp down would be helpful
See system below for spec's


I got 7.99 on cinebench with 4870mhz but didnt want to run that 24/7. 4700mhz I was in the 7.6-7.7 range i think, Not at home with my screen shots available. Need to put those in my dropbox lol


----------



## Tweeky

Intel Burn test run

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/946327-official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-253.html#post15377282


----------



## fishhawk

Have a question, since i have had my new chfv, i have not been able to get it to boot when ever i raise my multiplyer above 20 works fine up to 20.20.5-21 so on it wont boot -does anyone else have this prob useing a 1090t.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15381151*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi 66racer I have know Idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let us know what you find
> 
> I have my 8150 overclocked enough to match my overclocked 1090 in cinebench so I guess I will keep it and put the 1090 in my Sabertooth it has a 955
> The temps will stay below 61 C running prime95
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/946327-official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-253.html#post15377282


lol ran it, seems ok. My last settings on the chv worked nicely but I havent stressed it to find out, I personally want to get back to trying for 4300+mhz on my 1100t....Hum go custom water loop or go sli? I think sli







but i just hate how close they will be
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk;15387724*
> Have a question, since i have had my new chfv, i have not been able to get it to boot when ever i raise my multiplyer above 20 works fine up to 20.20.5-21 so on it wont boot -does anyone else have this prob useing a 1090t.


If your comparing an overclock that you had with a previous motherboard you may not be able to just plug everything in and go, you might need to tweek the LLC differently or go up on voltage a hair. Try going up on bus speed, but if your set on that you might just need to go a little higher on voltage. Happened to me going from msi to this board.

I used to have no problems with the 705 bios, currently on 9905 without issues.


----------



## fishhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15387869*
> lol ran it, seems ok. My last settings on the chv worked nicely but I havent stressed it to find out, I personally want to get back to trying for 4300+mhz on my 1100t....Hum go custom water loop or go sli? I think sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i just hate how close they will be
> 
> If your comparing an overclock that you had with a previous motherboard you may not be able to just plug everything in and go, you might need to tweek the LLC differently or go up on voltage a hair. Try going up on bus speed, but if your set on that you might just need to go a little higher on voltage. Happened to me going from msi to this board.
> 
> I used to have no problems with the 705 bios, currently on 9905 without issues.


I have been playing with it for awhile-no matter what voltage-or settings i use-if i up the multi anything past 20 even on 200fsb it wont boot.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk;15388305*
> I have been playing with it for awhile-no matter what voltage-or settings i use-if i up the multi anything past 20 even on 200fsb it wont boot.


sucks, guess you need to increase the bus speed. Im assuming you disabled the turbo feature and energy stuff too?


----------



## fishhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


sucks, guess you need to increase the bus speed. Im assuming you disabled the turbo feature and energy stuff too?


Sure did. And ya it does suck, only happens with the chfv, all my other asus mobo,s i can up the multi past 20 with same set up.


----------



## sprower

I got the FX-6100 in yesterday. Using 9913 bios.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2057789

It's a fun chip so far. Stays fairly cool at stock. Around 42C at full load but damn.. increase that voltage and it starts to get toasty. Just what I was looking for.. a reason to add to the water cooling loop.


----------



## darthjoe229

Saw an email from Newegg that the 8150 was back in stock today 23 minutes after it was sent. When I checked, they were OOS again. Someday. And that's fairly cool? With my mega my 925 hits that OC'd.  What's the stock voltage for it?


----------



## sprower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*


Saw an email from Newegg that the 8150 was back in stock today 23 minutes after it was sent. When I checked, they were OOS again. Someday. And that's fairly cool? With my mega my 925 hits that OC'd.  What's the stock voltage for it?


Dang.. at least you got an email. They must be selling out before they can even send me a note lol.

Not exactly sure about stock volts. It was ramping up to 1.35ish volts at turbo (give or take with LLC)


----------



## fishhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower;15400068*
> Dang.. at least you got an email. They must be selling out before they can even send me a note lol.
> 
> Not exactly sure about stock volts. It was ramping up to 1.35ish volts at turbo (give or take with LLC)


Were did you down load the 9913 bios-haveing trouble finding it. Want to try it with my 1090t.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fishhawk*


Were did you down load the 9913 bios-haveing trouble finding it. Want to try it with my 1090t.


Here.

http://www.mediafire.com/?rrct982jck7lx1f


----------



## fishhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


Here.

http://www.mediafire.com/?rrct982jck7lx1f


Thanx!!







Wich bios are u useing. And how is it working.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fishhawk*


Thanx!!







Wich bios are u useing. And how is it working.


9911 (with 1090T)

Been over 4Ghz for two days without freeze or BSOD.

Was unable to do this with any other earlier BIOS.

I'm good with it.


----------



## Tweeky

*Thermaltake power supply calculator to calculate power for a bulldozer*
http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/Power

How many watts will the 8150 require to run at 5 GHz ? 125w, 140w, 196w, 233w, 485w 
How many watts can the CH5F provide to the CPU ? 125w, 140w, 196w, 233w, 485w 
If I plug in the 8-pin and 4-pin power connector will the CPU run cooler ?


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15402870*
> *Thermaltake power supply calculator to calculate power for a bulldozer*
> http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/Power
> 
> How many watts will the 8150 require to run at 5 GHz ? 125w, 140w, 196w, 233w, 485w
> How many watts can the CH5F provide to the CPU ? 125w, 140w, 196w, 233w, 485w
> If I plug in the 8-pin and 4-pin power connector will the CPU run cooler ?


Eah simple on 5Ghz at 1.5V is 196watt


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkShooter;15367821*
> To the owners of the Formula version, how good is it? Does it live up to the expectations? also, why are the PCI-e slots so close, i kinda wanted to use my sound card with it but if i do the GPU wont be in the main slot.


1. Outstanding, but we all seem to be playing musical chairs with the various BIOS options depending on our CPU/DIMM choices.

2. More than my expectations, anyway...

3. If you only have one VGA card, put it in the first slot. Put your SB card in the third. I have two 470's: they are in slots 1 and 3. My SB Fatal1ty Pro is in number 2. Kinda scrunched, but it's all about cooling, my friend! I have no problems at all. Great video, great sound, great board!

Have fun!


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15377282*
> My next step in overclocking the 8150
> The 8150 matches my [1090 @ 4002MHz] now in Cinebench
> The 8150 CPU temp got up to 61 C running Prime95
> Any setting changes to keep CPU temp down would be helpful
> See system below for spec's


I held on for dear life to keep my system air purified, but I had to give in to a small Antec 620. The rest is all innovation and creativity.

Have fun!


----------



## jcfsusmc

...what's left of it, anyway!

With the 9911 bios, my 1090T, my STT's, ssd's, the 'cuda, etc., on top of my CHV - there is no way I am installing anything that begins with "FX" in my system for at LEAST six months. Watt for watt, gHz for gHz, temp vs. power efficiency, raw power vs. real time results... I just don't see enough "anything" to spend 300 bucks on a processor that barely out-performs a well oiled 1090 machine. And the thing is, since I did spent the 228 dollars on the CHV, I still don't think I've reached the potential of what I do have.

Well, that's what's left of my mind. I'm having fun, and I'm sure the rest of you all here on the best MOBO on the planet thread are as well!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage;15406026*
> Eah simple on 5Ghz at 1.5V is 196watt


Very Good


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc;15407150*
> ...what's left of it, anyway!
> 
> With the 9911 bios, my 1090T, my STT's, ssd's, the 'cuda, etc., on top of my CHV - there is no way I am installing anything that begins with "FX" in my system for at LEAST six months. Watt for watt, gHz for gHz, temp vs. power efficiency, raw power vs. real time results... I just don't see enough "anything" to spend 300 bucks on a processor that barely out-performs a well oiled 1090 machine. And the thing is, since I did spent the 228 dollars on the CHV, I still don't think I've reached the potential of what I do have.
> 
> Well, that's what's left of my mind. I'm having fun, and I'm sure the rest of you all here on the best MOBO on the planet thread are as well!


nice choices


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15407203*
> nice choices


Thanks.


----------



## jcfsusmc

You might want to change the name of your sig rig.

Just a thought.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc;15407150*
> ...what's left of it, anyway!
> 
> With the 9911 bios, my 1090T, my STT's, ssd's, the 'cuda, etc., on top of my CHV - there is no way I am installing anything that begins with "FX" in my system for at LEAST six months. Watt for watt, gHz for gHz, temp vs. power efficiency, raw power vs. real time results... I just don't see enough "anything" to spend 300 bucks on a processor that barely out-performs a well oiled 1090 machine. And the thing is, since I did spent the 228 dollars on the CHV, I still don't think I've reached the potential of what I do have.
> 
> Well, that's what's left of my mind. I'm having fun, and I'm sure the rest of you all here on the best MOBO on the planet thread are as well!


Yup I tried the 8150 and sold it. Not that it was a bad cpu, but since I had an 1100t at 4.2ghz the 8150 didnt do anything for me. I did think about trying an i5 2500k since microcenter had them for $180 but gez intel motherboards are ******ed expensive, we got a great ROG board for $230, intel doesnt get into one untill $300 and that isnt for a current chipset, the newest one sets you back $350! I forgot for a moment why I built an amd rig early this year, I spent less on cpu and mobo and am happy with what my 1100 does!


----------



## EagleOne

can some one please send me link for chV memory compatabilty chart cant seem to find it........thanks


----------



## BlackFox1337

Hey Guys,

Just got my CHVF up and running. Two things though.

I seem to be getting random BSOD's. The codes indicate video issues and third party driver issues. Anyone have a similar experience?

Second, i cant seem to flash the 9911 & 9913 bios. It says that they are not EFI Bios'.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackFox1337*


Hey Guys,

Second, i cant seem to flash the 9911 & 9913 bios. It says that they are not EFI Bios'.


Might try going to 813.rom first, and then up to 9911 are 9913.

That depends what BIOS ver. came on your board.

here, try these.

813.rom
http://usa.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD...mula/#download
9911.rom
http://www.mediafire.com/?i8fegl27y9l2f55
9913.rom
http://www.mediafire.com/?rrct982jck7lx1f


----------



## BlackFox1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headmixer*


Might try going to 813.rom first, and then up to 9911 are 9913.

That depends what BIOS ver. came on your board.

here, try these.

813.rom
http://usa.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD...mula/#download
9911.rom
http://www.mediafire.com/?i8fegl27y9l2f55
9913.rom
http://www.mediafire.com/?rrct982jck7lx1f


I flashed 0813 first. After that, then i could not flash 9911 or 9913.

Edit: Went into windows and used Asus AI to flash bios 9913. Seems to have worked. I will let you know if i get anymore BSOD's.


----------



## nostalgia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackFox1337*


Hey Guys,

Just got my CHVF up and running. Two things though.

I seem to be getting random BSOD's. The codes indicate video issues and third party driver issues. Anyone have a similar experience?

Second, i cant seem to flash the 9911 & 9913 bios. It says that they are not EFI Bios'.


So you first tried from USB stick (or similar) directly from BIOS? Perhaps it was the good old FAT32 vs. NTFS issue? It was suggested earlier somewhere in this thread that the USB media needs to be FAT32 formatted.

Anyway, I'm glad you have it sorted out.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc;15408000*
> You might want to change the name of your sig rig.
> 
> Just a thought.


thanks i will


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EagleOne*


can some one please send me link for chV memory compatabilty chart cant seem to find it........thanks


http://support.asus.com/Download.asp...a_DRAM_QVL.zip


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackFox1337*


I flashed 0813 first. After that, then i could not flash 9911 or 9913.

Edit: Went into windows and used Asus AI to flash bios 9913. Seems to have worked. I will let you know if i get anymore BSOD's.


You need to shoten the name to, for example [9913.ROM]


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackFox1337;15409654*
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just got my CHVF up and running. Two things though.
> 
> I seem to be getting random BSOD's. The codes indicate video issues and third party driver issues. Anyone have a similar experience?
> 
> Second, i cant seem to flash the 9911 & 9913 bios. It says that they are not EFI Bios'.


Quick simple use EZ Flash on EFI BIOS, my file put on E: ASUS BIOS [new simple HDD partition for upgrade BIOS only [128MB FAT] it's good idea







]

Maybe file 99xx ROm is broken, try again for download and create FD format is FAT. ROM is only 4096KB [4MB] then enter EFI go EZ Flash.

Good Luck


----------



## 66racer

Hi guys,

getting ready for my second card on monday to sli my 560ti. I was reading the manual and am a little confused, I think I asked this once before but want to double check since it was a while ago. I included a pic of the page in the manual with my understanding of how it reads. If I have to run the 2nd card in an x8 speed slot being that its just a 560ti will I see it hurt performance? My concern is that my top cards cooling is pretty large and is RIGHT on the next available pcie16 slot, im worried of cooling issues.

By the picture/manual we should sli in 1 and 3? If I have to go in 1 and 5 will that hurt performance?

If I run in 1 and 5 which would provide most fan exposure on the cards my network card needs to be next to the top card, It stays cool like this, but if both fans were covered Im worried it wont, that picture will show how close the other card will need to be though.

Thanks in advance

edit: removed incorrect pci speed pic to not confuse anyone


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


Hi guys,

getting ready for my second card on monday to sli my 560ti. I was reading the manual and am a little confused, I think I asked this once before but want to double check since it was a while ago. I included a pic of the page in the manual with my understanding of how it reads. If I have to run the 2nd card in an x8 speed slot being that its just a 560ti will I see it hurt performance? My concern is that my top cards cooling is pretty large and is RIGHT on the next available pcie16 slot, im worried of cooling issues.

By the picture/manual we should sli in 1 and 3? If I have to go in 1 and 5 will that hurt performance?

If I run in 1 and 5 which would provide most fan exposure on the cards my network card needs to be next to the top card, It stays cool like this, but if both fans were covered Im worried it wont, that picture will show how close the other card will need to be though.

Thanks in advance


you should run your video cards in the 1st pci-e slot and the 3rd pci-e slot these are 16x 
this is slot 1 and 5 in your picture
see page 2-2, 2-13, 5-6 in the manual
the 1st pci-e slot is 16x
the 2nd pci-e slot is 1x
the 3rd pci-e slot is 16x
the 4th pci-e slot is 4x


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


you should run your video cards in the 1st pci-e slot and the 3rd pci-e slot these are 16x 
this is slot 1 and 5 in your picture
see page 2-2, 2-13, 5-6 in the manual
the 1st pci-e slot is 16x
the 2nd pci-e slot is 1x
the 3rd pci-e slot is 16x
the 4th pci-e slot is 4x


Ahhh THANKS!!! lol The pic on 2-2 made it clear.

I only saw 2-13 and 5-6. When reading 2-13 I saw the chart for dual cards and when i saw the x1 speed speed in the center of the chart i was assuming they counted the pcie x1 slot in there, resulting in #3 being the other x16 slot. I was thinking "why the heck would asus do this on their premiere board????" lol Glad I was just misunderstanding the info there.

ONLY thing now is that I wish I kept my pci wireless adapter rather than the pci-e one, oh well. Max temp after an hour of crysis2 multiplayer was 62c so Im good.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Ok quick question, out of the 4 PCI x 16 slots on this board which ones run at x16? Lets label them starting with the top slot as slot 1 and the bottom slot as slot 4. Thanks ahead of time for the input.


----------



## ihatelolcats

There are six card slots total. the one closest to the cpu is #1. it goes like this...
PCIE_X16_1
PCIE_X1_1
PCIE_X8/X1_2
PCI_1
PCIE_X16/X8_3
PCIE_X4_4

page 2-2 of the manual


----------



## BlackFox1337

I need some memory timing recommendations. I bought Mushkin DDR3 2133 and im getting BSOD's. Ive tried a few auto settings, but windows memory diagnostic is throwing errors. Any ideas? Here is the memory i bought.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226200


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*


There are six card slots total. the one closest to the cpu is #1. it goes like this...
PCIE_X16_1
PCIE_X1_1
PCIE_X8/X1_2
PCI_1
PCIE_X16/X8_3
PCIE_X4_4

page 2-2 of the manual


thanks for the help


----------



## WarIV

LOVE MY V FORMULA







easy overclock (easy flash







)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackFox1337*


I need some memory timing recommendations. I bought Mushkin DDR3 2133 and im getting BSOD's. Ive tried a few auto settings, but windows memory diagnostic is throwing errors. Any ideas? Here is the memory i bought.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226200


1st set bios to defalts

look up and try DOCP [page 3-6] it will set up your ran to factory defaults and motherboard voltages

next i would set ram timings to 11-11-11-30 for starter and maybe set the ram freq to 2000mhz

i have not been able to run my ram at factory spec with the 8150


----------



## Roadking

Just received this new board and Love it. Much better Performance than my previous GB 890FXA UD5. I have 2 AMD 6950 2GB in crossfire, does anyone know if it is possible to install a NVIDIA 9800 GT strictly for PHYSX and is it even worth it?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking;15426413*
> Just received this new board and Love it. Much better Performance than my previous GB 890FXA UD5. I have 2 AMD 6950 2GB in crossfire, does anyone know if it is possible to install a NVIDIA 9800 GT strictly for PHYSX and is it even worth it?


i wouldn't mess with it but
http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/591872-how-run-physx-windows-7-ati.html
sounds like more trouble that it is worth


----------



## Darkseason

Just wanted to add the validation for the list
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2062118


----------



## MasterTB

I've been playing with the motherboards settings trying to get the best out of it, right now I'm using Windows under UEFI and I love how fast it boots with my SSD but I'm finding myself with the desire to rebuild my raid 0 set up and giving it another try, just to see how it performs under uefi.

The problem is that I don't want to use the legacy option rom but the UEFI raid driver setting instead, what troubles me is that I cannot find a single comment on the setting and no help here or in the ROG forums.

Can anyone please explain how the hell am I supposed to create my array using it? do I have to boot to windows and use the raid expert directly from windows? or is there a trick I didn't see?

Anyone??


----------



## BlackFox1337

Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2063540

Cinebench 11.5: OpenGL 58.54 | CPU 6.53
3DMark: P8467
Sis Sandra Lite Memory Bandwidth: 19.32GBs


----------



## fishhawk

Just to fyi on this mobo-i have been running 9913 bios now for a couple days and i like it a lot better than 0813, i have tried all others except 9911. So far 9913, boots faster a tad, smoother and has given me optional oc,s i couldnt get with others, plus i had a prob useing anything over 20 with the multi untill installing 9913. Also i am currently running my ram at 1790 with i could not do befor, it always would give me errors in prime95 above 1750, now it does not, plan on pushing it further tonight.

So for me this is the best bios yet!!


----------



## BlackFox1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk;15440832*
> Just to fyi on this mobo-i have been running 9913 bios now for a couple days and i like it a lot better than 0813, i have tried all others except 9911. So far 9913, boots faster a tad, smoother and has given me optional oc,s i couldnt get with others, plus i had a prob useing anything over 20 with the multi untill installing 9913.
> 
> So for me this is the best bios yet!!


What temps are you getting with core temp? Im curious, and what clocks/volatages are you running?


----------



## fishhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackFox1337;15440868*
> What temps are you getting with core temp? Im curious, and what clocks/volatages are you running?


My max temp in prime 95 does hit 57c socket temp/52c core temp. with my vcore jumping under max load to 1.52 Core temp reads the same as what you see in the pic. OPT 2 and 3 are N/B and VRMS


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking;15426413*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2060303


You must use your OCN username for validation.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackFox1337;15440724*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2063540


Use your OCN username for validation.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkseason;15428884*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2062118











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl4ckw1d0w*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2055203


----------



## Roadking

ALUCARDVPR

Quote:
Originally Posted by Roadking View Post
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2060303
You must use your OCN username for validation.

Any good reason I was denied or do you just randomly deny people?


----------



## ahriman

Is anyone getting random reboots and then a boot device cannot be found? I have a Corsair Force GT 120GB SSD for a boot drive and I more suspect that than the board, but I wanted to see if any of you are experiencing this? A PS hard power off and a couple reboots are required before the SSD is recognized again.

Other than that I have noticed that when I have the Vcore (forget the actual name in BIOS, "Manual CPU Voltage" I think) set to Auto my voltage tends to be around 1.4V.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking;15447062*
> Any good reason I was denied or do you just randomly deny people?


I already told you why you were denied. Your CPU-Z validation must include your OCN username (the name you use here). Your validation says "TOM-PC". Before you submit, you must enter your username in the name field.


----------



## nostalgia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman;15448397*
> Is anyone getting random reboots and then a boot device cannot be found? I have a Corsair Force GT 120GB SSD for a boot drive and I more suspect that than the board, but I wanted to see if any of you are experiencing this?


How frequent are these reboots and are they connected with blue screens?

I suspect my OCZ Agility 3 is acting up because of the "SF-2281 bug". About once a week my rig bluescreens and once it reboots the SSD is nowhere to be found (except after a power off). I haven't updated the latest firmware yet which is said to fix this.

I haven't done research if the Corsair Force GT drives are affected. They seem to share the same controller with the Agility 3 so I suppose it's a possibility, even if unlikely. It seems most issues have been with OCZ drives so your problem may be caused by something completely different.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking;15447062*
> ALUCARDVPR
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Roadking View Post
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2060303
> You must use your OCN username for validation.
> 
> Any good reason I was denied or do you just randomly deny people?


Validation
When you validate with CPU-Z enter your OCN name as shown in red in the sample pictures below and then copy and past your URL shown in green into your post


----------



## MasterTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterTB;15438682*
> I've been playing with the motherboards settings trying to get the best out of it, right now I'm using Windows under UEFI and I love how fast it boots with my SSD but I'm finding myself with the desire to rebuild my raid 0 set up and giving it another try, just to see how it performs under uefi.
> 
> The problem is that I don't want to use the legacy option rom but the UEFI raid driver setting instead, what troubles me is that I cannot find a single comment on the setting and no help here or in the ROG forums.
> 
> Can anyone please explain how the hell am I supposed to create my array using it? do I have to boot to windows and use the raid expert directly from windows? or is there a trick I didn't see?
> 
> Anyone??


Still, anyone?? Please!


----------



## BlackFox1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterTB*


Still, anyone?? Please!


I could not get the UEFI version to work either. I used the legacy option and my RAID 0 Array works perfect. Why do you want to use the UEFI version?


----------



## Roadking

Had a brain fart, sorry. Some how I missed that. Will fix and repost

Thanks.


----------



## ahriman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nostalgia*


How frequent are these reboots and are they connected with blue screens?

I suspect my OCZ Agility 3 is acting up because of the "SF-2281 bug".

I haven't done research if the Corsair Force GT drives are affected. They seem to share the same controller with the Agility 3


The reboots happen literally "all of the sudden" -- no BSOD, nothing, not even a log entry ... just blink.

I am running v1.2 of the Force GT firmware and will try to update to the latest 1.3.3 if I cannot track this problem to anything else. I will read up on the bug you mentioned to see if this is promising.


----------



## Sfirculitu

so anyone came up with the solution, why all the bsdo and the blue screens and the reastarts? becuse i have the 8120 and i can run 12 hours prime95 at stock and at 4.5 ghz but when i open the youtube i crashes, or when i oppened the gpu-z crashes not all the times that happened once, with the steam i have the most problems.. with any bios update the problem keeps coming.. with 0813 9905 9911 9913 with all i have the same problem..

i tried different cpus 1100t 1090t and 1 sempron and i DONT have any problems with all the bios.. when i put the fx i have in generaly crashes at the stock! i changed 3 video cards the problem keeps the same.. i rma it at the shop where i tooked today.. i waiting to see what is gona happend and what they are gona say to me.. for replace or that something else.. but i cant understand why all that???

i sent e-mail at the support of amd nothing.. i have an open ticket.. so anyone from here have any solution or something for the problem plz answer me.. thanks










here one example i have one with furmark too and when i oppend the youtube browser or steam i have crashes..

i can play with VLC 1080p bluray but youtube or livestream crashes with artifacts and follow up with the blue screen and im not the only one as i see..

youtube is one example for dont tell me about the flash player becuse i chacked that too.. i chacked everthing but nothing.. so....


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Sfirculitu, AMD is telling everyone that is having BSODs on stock settings to RMA them, these are very specific BSODs that have the same code each time.

Bug Check 0x101: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...=vs.85%29.aspx

Quote:



The CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT bug check has a value of 0Ã-00000101. This indicates that an expected clock interrupt on a secondary processor, in a multi-processor system, was not received within the allocated interval.

Cause:

The specified processor is not processing interrupts. Typically, this occurs when the processor is nonresponsive or is deadlocked.


----------



## Sfirculitu

Hmmm or anyway i rma it to the shop where i bought it but.. i didnt had that BSOD. The bsod that i had the most of the times was something like that

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html

the blue screen had the 1st messege DRIVER_IRQL.... and was continueing with the error and counthing somthing and then rr..


----------



## Morbid_666

not sure if its been posted:
http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/index.p...t01returnid=17

basically i had this issue & almost RMAd my board... though got there myself somehow.


----------



## AccellGarage

Hey OCN ... already bench it :

http://lenzfire.com/2011/10/aida64-v2-00-fully-optimized-for-amd-fx-series-bulldozer-processors-94111/

AIDA64 more improve for Bulldozer, ouw what the .... AIDA64 added new LGA2011 SB code E i7 3900K and Xeon E5.

I hope BD is great 8 core potential and Extreme Potential OC


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

mikezachlowe2004 / ASUS Crosshair V Formula / AMD FX-8120 / Corsair Dominator GT 1866MHz / XFX Radeon HD 6790 CrossFireX x2 / http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2066705

Above is the proof submitted through cpu-z. It seems that I can go as high as 4.8GHz with this processor before it becomes unstable. I have another one on the way to see if I can get more out of it. Will update as soon as I know. I just upgraded to this board from a MSI 990FXA GD-80 because I was having many problems with voltages in the BIOS and MSI drivers as soon as I installed the Bulldozer. I did not want to go through the hassle of getting them changed out and still having to wait for MSI to fix their drivers so my system would run right. Even though I was able to get the FX-8120 to 5.0GHz stable on the MSI board. I figured that the Crosshair V has a lot more features and the drivers are just about all worked out with the FX and I was able to get it for $5 cheaper than the MSI even though it goes for $40 more. I have not updated my pics yet. They are still of the MSI board but will get on that soon. If anyone has been able to get their FX stable past 5GHz with a Corsair H80 Hydro Cooler or lower, please, all suggestions and comments are appreciated. Also if anyone knows some tricks with this board, please share.

Thank you for your time and your help.

Iron Mike


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004;15468744*
> mikezachlowe2004 / ASUS Crosshair V Formula / AMD FX-8120 / Corsair Dominator GT 1866MHz / XFX Radeon HD 6790 CrossFireX x2 / http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2066705
> 
> Above is the proof submitted through cpu-z. It seems that I can go as high as 4.8GHz with this processor before it becomes unstable. I have another one on the way to see if I can get more out of it. Will update as soon as I know. I just upgraded to this board from a MSI 990FXA GD-80 because I was having many problems with voltages in the BIOS and MSI drivers as soon as I installed the Bulldozer. I did not want to go through the hassle of getting them changed out and still having to wait for MSI to fix their drivers so my system would run right. Even though I was able to get the FX-8120 to 5.0GHz stable on the MSI board. I figured that the Crosshair V has a lot more features and the drivers are just about all worked out with the FX and I was able to get it for $5 cheaper than the MSI even though it goes for $40 more. I have not updated my pics yet. They are still of the MSI board but will get on that soon. If anyone has been able to get their FX stable past 5GHz with a Corsair H80 Hydro Cooler or lower, please, all suggestions and comments are appreciated. Also if anyone knows some tricks with this board, please share.
> 
> Thank you for your time and your help.
> 
> Iron Mike


just go upgrade BIOS 9911 ... improves overclock BD. Look, you still use 8013


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *accellgarage;15469449*
> just go upgrade bios 9911 ... Improves overclock bd. Look, you still use 8013 :d


+1


----------



## ussoldier_1984

still having the issue with cpu fan on boot, cpu fan doesn't kick on right away I usually just change it to ignore but was wondering if there was a fix for that yet? or is it something physically wrong with the board?


----------



## Fallen-Angel

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068791


















From now: 
one week until second GPU: Sapphire HD6970
five weeks until Corsair H100
five [nine] weeks until 4GB [8GB] of Corsair Dominator 2133Mhz


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;15472495*
> still having the issue with cpu fan on boot, cpu fan doesn't kick on right away I usually just change it to ignore but was wondering if there was a fix for that yet? or is it something physically wrong with the board?


mine does it sometimes too. its got to be a software problem, hopefully will be fixed soon


----------



## Tweeky

The latest beta Bulldozer BIOS for the CV5F

Beta BIOS 9913
http://www.google.com/search?q=asus+9913&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&ie=&oe=

Beta BIOS 9911
http://www.google.com/search?q=asus+9911&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&ie=&oe=

Beta BIOS 9913
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny;15377705*
> It has xtreme settings in bios specifically for 3D '01 boost like Asus MIVE SB board.
> 
> For some reason 9913 (sometimes) won't boot up with oc settings to windows....it reverted back to default settings


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em;15377807*
> I just tried 9913 on DICE a few minutes ago. Was acting funny. Didn't want to boot to windows even with a fresh install. Didn't want to disable cores either. Went back to 9911.


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?276190-AMD-PSCHECK-for-Bulldozer&p=4979264&viewfull=1#post4979264

http://itlounge.eu/amd-pscheck-v-3-4-1-for-download/

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2425419

http://www.futurelooks.com/the-amd-fx-8150-bulldozer-cpu-and-scorpius-fx-platform-reviewed-part-one/

http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_Dragon_AM3_AM2_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf


----------



## Fallen-Angel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*


still having the issue with cpu fan on boot, cpu fan doesn't kick on right away I usually just change it to ignore but was wondering if there was a fix for that yet? or is it something physically wrong with the board?


I had the same issue, when I start the computer, the CPU cooler won't start spinning, then I reset the PC or go into bios and it starts to spin. But somehow, after some weeks the issue didn't come again. Now the fan starts spinning immediately after I pressed the start button.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


The latest beta Bulldozer BIOS for the CV5F

Beta BIOS 9913
http://www.google.com/search?q=asus+...rchBox&ie=&oe=

Beta BIOS 9911
http://www.google.com/search?q=asus+...rchBox&ie=&oe=

Beta BIOS 9913

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...=1#post4979264

http://itlounge.eu/amd-pscheck-v-3-4-1-for-download/

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/sh....php?p=2425419

http://www.futurelooks.com/the-amd-f...ewed-part-one/

http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AM...ning_Guide.pdf


Did you get the belt buckle? Mine didnt


----------



## fishhawk

I have been useing 9913 for a week now on my sig rig. And i have to say it is by far for me the best bios to date, every prob i had befor are all gone, it boots smoothly and fast. My oc,s are higher plus with more optional settings i couldnt use befor.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


Did you get the belt buckle? Mine didnt


no belt buckle


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fishhawk*


I have been useing 9913 for a week now on my sig rig. And i have to say it is by far for me the best bios to date, every prob i had befor are all gone, it boots smoothly and fast. My oc,s are higher plus with more optional settings i couldnt use befor.


thanks for the info
what was it like to flash 9913


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Well folks we hit over *100 validated members* just now!

Stay tuned for the promised surprise!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2066705












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen-Angel*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068791












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nezmen*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2064635












Quote:



Originally Posted by *kotipelto*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2064428


You must use your OCN username for validation.


----------



## fishhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


thanks for the info
what was it like to flash 9913


Easy-i use a usb flash drive any time i flash a bios. Makes it easyer and safer.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk;15493361*
> Easy-i use a usb flash drive any time i flash a bios. Makes it easyer and safer.


thanks i will give it a try


----------



## nostalgia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;15492838*
> Well folks we hit over *100 validated members* just now!
> 
> Stay tuned for the promised surprise!


At last! Gongratulations everyone and party on!


----------



## ihatelolcats

tried installing the latest realtek drivers from asus site 
RT8110SC_V5719_V6239_V721_XPVistaWin7
getting this error


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*


tried installing the latest realtek drivers from asus site 
RT8110SC_V5719_V6239_V721_XPVistaWin7
getting this error


So isn't it a Intel LAN controller that we have on the CHV? Where did you get the driver?

EDIT: OK, I see now that there is a Realtek LAN driver in download section on ASUS website. I would imagine they put it in there by mistake? Look at all the older drivers, it clearly says Intel Controller. It must a mistake with the realtek driver.


----------



## SLK320

Do I have to reinstall Windows 7 if I switch to a Crosshair V? Currently running a Crosshair IV Formula. Having some bios issues with my current board.


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SLK320*


Do I have to reinstall Windows 7 if I switch to a Crosshair V? Currently running a Crosshair IV Formula. Having some bios issues with my current board.


You don't HAVE to, it should manage all the changes, but I would imagine you will have a lot of driver conflicts to deal with.

Preferably - YES reinstall - it will give you better reliability.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bi2on*


So isn't it a Intel LAN controller that we have on the CHV? Where did you get the driver?

EDIT: OK, I see now that there is a Realtek LAN driver in download section on ASUS website. I would imagine they put it in there by mistake? Look at all the older drivers, it clearly says Intel Controller. It must a mistake with the realtek driver.


yeah i didn't even think about it. just looked at the date


----------



## headmixer

If you don't have it, use this.

Intel LAN Driver

http://www.mediafire.com/?aqq3lmrk5gldn58


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SLK320*


Do I have to reinstall Windows 7 if I switch to a Crosshair V? Currently running a Crosshair IV Formula. Having some bios issues with my current board.


It is best to reinstall windows because there are a lot of motherboard drivers that will conflict with other programs


----------



## fishhawk

If you can and it will pose no prob for you, a clean install is always the best.


----------



## Tweeky

Up and running with Windows 8
The install was nice with no problems
All my drivers worked too
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/preview


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Up and running with Windows 8
The install was nice with no problems
All my drivers worked too
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/preview


I tried getting a windows 8 copy but ended up being an iso for a vitrual system use, is this the same link or are you guys modding the iso to get it to install on a normal system?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


I tried getting a windows 8 copy but ended up being an iso for a vitrual system use, is this the same link or are you guys modding the iso to get it to install on a normal system?


download the iso file form the link shown
you can use win 7 - windows explore to transfer files to a dvd
right click on the iso file and expand them to a dvd
this will expand the iso files and put them on a dvd

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/preview

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/w...om-an-ISO-file

Use slowest speed and verify


----------



## firestorm1

ive been thinking about putting this board in a rig im getting ready to build. i was over at the egg earlier and noticed some of those 1 egg reviews. why are so many people having problems with this board? kinda puts me off getting the CHv and just ordering another sabertooth.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


download the iso file form the link shown
you can use win 7 - windows explore to transfer files to a dvd
right click on the iso file and expand them to a dvd
this will expand the iso files and put them on a dvd

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/preview

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/w...om-an-ISO-file

Use slowest speed and verify


Are you leaving any files out? Maybe I downloaded the wrong one then, I clicked burn iso to dvd and that should have made it a bootable cd but maybe i was wrong with that, I might try it out again and look intot what you wrote here, I must have overlooked something


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *firestorm1*


ive been thinking about putting this board in a rig im getting ready to build. i was over at the egg earlier and noticed some of those 1 egg reviews. why are so many people having problems with this board? kinda puts me off getting the CHv and just ordering another sabertooth.


I believe the CH5F is as good as it gets
All boards will have people that find something
Sabertooths are good too but CH5F has more to play with
I also feel that the AM3+ will be shot lived
With the low preformance of Bulldozer AMD will come out with another soon


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15515575*
> Are you leaving any files out? Maybe I downloaded the wrong one then, I clicked burn iso to dvd and that should have made it a bootable cd but maybe i was wrong with that, I might try it out again and look intot what you wrote here, I must have overlooked something


there is only one file as shown in the 1st picture
the 2nd picture shows instructions to make a bootable *DVD*
complete instruction are in the link above the pictures
there are 3 iso's shown on the download page take the 2nd one it is 64bit
when you expand the iso to a *DVD* it will have many files

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/apps/br229516


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15515901*
> there is only one file as shown in the 1st picture
> the 2nd picture shows instructions to make a bootable *DVD*
> complete instruction are in the link above the pictures
> there are 3 iso's shown on the download page take the 2nd one it is 64bit
> when you expand the iso to a *DVD* it will have many files
> 
> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/apps/br229516


thanks


----------



## incurablegeek

I've spent most of October in the hospital and still do not have all my energy back, so I'll be brief:

Do any of you folks have experience with either of these new Bulldozer CPU's:

1) AMD FX-8120 Zambezi 3.1GHz http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103961

2) AMD FX-8150 Zambezi 3.6GHz http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103960

Specific Questions:

1) Are either of the two Bulldozer chips a dramatic increase over the 1090T AMD 6-core?

2) Is there any reason to break the bank and go for the the 3.6 GHz. over the 3.1 GHz?

Sorry to be such a PITA but would appreciate knowing what you _older_ and wiser people think.


----------



## RussianJ

Just wanted to update my status, board in the final stages of being sold. Moving to 2600k and Maximus IV. Love my AMD but needed a better folding chip.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;15519821*
> 1) Are either of the two Bulldozer chips a dramatic increase over the 1090T AMD 6-core?
> 
> 2) Is there any reason to break the bank and go for the the 3.6 GHz. over the 3.1 GHz?


1. At this current time no. You'd have to clock it to 6GHZ to even keep up with my 1090T @ 4.5GHZ

2. Nope, it's much like the 1090T versus the 1100T.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;15519821*
> I've spent most of October in the hospital and still do not have all my energy back, so I'll be brief:
> 
> Do any of you folks have experience with either of these new Bulldozer CPU's:
> 
> 1) AMD FX-8120 Zambezi 3.1GHz http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103961
> 
> 2) AMD FX-8150 Zambezi 3.6GHz http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103960
> 
> Specific Questions:
> 
> 1) Are either of the two Bulldozer chips a dramatic increase over the 1090T AMD 6-core?
> 
> 2) Is there any reason to break the bank and go for the the 3.6 GHz. over the 3.1 GHz?
> 
> Sorry to be such a PITA but would appreciate knowing what you _older_ and wiser people think.


1) and 2) No
I have the 8150 and in every day desk top activity it is slower than the 1090T

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/946327-official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-250.html#post15344012





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SArxcnpXStE[/ame[/URL]]





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQWWbr6qKM0&feature=related[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ;15520151*
> Just wanted to update my status, board in the final stages of being sold. Moving to 2600k and Maximus IV. Love my AMD but needed a better folding chip.


Buy Buy
Happy Folding


----------



## Fallen-Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15520532*
> 1) and 2) No
> I have the 8150 and in every day desk top activity it is slower than the 1090T
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/946327-official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-250.html#post15344012


Made my day!
Awesome vid! But still, I'm a loyal fan of AMD ^^


----------



## firestorm1

i wouldnt get the 8150 or 8120 right now. amd is susposed to be doing a B3 stepping of BD. so hopefully we see better performance out of that.


----------



## elbubi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15520532*
> 1) and 2) No
> I have the 8150 and in every day desk top activity it is slower than the 1090T
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/946327-official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-250.html#post15344012


Hilarious videos! Thanks Tweeky! Unfortunately, I went the "blue" way, 15 years supporting amd and its underpeformance (very well justified by their price/performance ratio), but this was just TOO MUCH for me. Biggest dissapointment is not being beated by i7's, but by previous amd generation, that for me is really too much to handle...

Kind Regards!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallen-Angel;15521413*
> Made my day!
> Awesome vid! But still, I'm a loyal fan of AMD ^^


thanks
Bulldozer ... its enough to make an old man cry
newegg wouldn't even let me trade it in on an open box 1090


----------



## Los Hog

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2073952 to join


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Specific Questions:

1) Are either of the two Bulldozer chips a dramatic increase over the 1090T AMD 6-core?

2) Is there any reason to break the bank and go for the the 3.6 GHz. over the 3.1 GHz?


1) No, in what I've seen from all the various reviews in more than a couple of instances its slower than the PH II chips even while clocked higher.

2) No, Other than the 8150 being higher binned not really since they are unlocked chips.

I was waiting on Bulldozer, however After seeing the disappointing performance, along with my desire to play around with some new hardware I picked up an i7 2600K and an Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z to mess with, and figure I'll just sell my CHV and 1100T to recoup some of my costs.

I do hope AMD is able to iron out the performance issues as I think the Architecture has potential and I definitely want Intel to have some solid competition.


----------



## BlackFox1337

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2074693


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Los Hog*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2073952












Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackFox1337*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2074693


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15522890*
> thanks
> Bulldozer ... its enough to make an old man cry
> newegg wouldn't even let me trade it in on an open box 1090


Yeah dude I sold mine, Honestly though if someone had enough cooling to keep it at 5.0Ghz 24/7 it wouldnt be that bad, the guy I sold mine too had enough cooling for 5.2Ghz but I think is keeping it at 4.8 for now.

edit:
I will add that after the bulldozer scandal I didnt even think about waiting for the nvidia gtx6xx series gpu's to upgrade lol. Was a baby step but trying out the 570gtx rather than sli 560ti cards.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15527216*
> Yeah dude I sold mine, Honestly though if someone had enough cooling to keep it at 5.0Ghz 24/7 it wouldnt be that bad, the guy I sold mine too had enough cooling for 5.2Ghz but I think is keeping it at 4.8 for now.
> 
> edit:
> I will add that after the bulldozer scandal I didnt even think about waiting for the nvidia gtx6xx series gpu's to upgrade lol. Was a baby step but trying out the 570gtx rather than sli 560ti cards.


I'm still waiting for the GTX 600s for possible upgrade - if only to see a price drop in the 500s. My two 460 1GBs in SLI have been more than enough for gaming and individually they are still great folding cards. I'll probably upgrade the cards first, then see how CPUs are doing again next year.


----------



## Fallen-Angel

That's the same thing I'll do.
First of all, I never buy anything that was released for the first time on the market, because I know there might be a next generation of this series. In AMDs case I hope there will be second gen of Zanbezi Chip or the whole Bulldozer. So I also buy a second GPU and some new memory instead of the CPU... it can wait.

This is also the reason why I'm not disappointed. AMD failed this time, but I know they will prove their reputation and get their Bulldozer more powerful.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


I'm still waiting for the GTX 600s for possible upgrade - if only to see a price drop in the 500s. My two 460 1GBs in SLI have been more than enough for gaming and individually they are still great folding cards. I'll probably upgrade the cards first, then see how CPUs are doing again next year.


I would love a price drop, the current gen of cards are perfect for my lone 1080 monitor lol the 560ti was great, sli had really good fps but switched to a single 570 for simplicity sake, if I ever need more I will just sli this, but so far so good. Even a single 560ti did good on bf3, the 570 was just for a little more headroom for me. Im looking forward to seeing how BD evolves too, it doesnt need to beat intel, just keep pace and i would be happy with future results


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15527216*
> *Yeah dude I sold mine*, Honestly though if someone had enough cooling to keep it at 5.0Ghz 24/7 it wouldnt be that bad,


Very Good









I have some good stuff for now but next time I will go for the one with proven performance









I have though about putting together a cooling loop for the Bulldozer but if I put that same cooling loop on my 1090 then Bulldozer would still perform at a slower rate

I will probably take the 1090 off the shelf and put it back in my CH5F and put Bulldozer on the shelf

My 8150 Bulldozer chip will never be a good performer and if a new bulldozer chip comes out my chip will be history









In time I will donate it to the museum as the world's first 8 core desk top processor


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15531002*
> Very Good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some good stuff for now but next time I will go for the one with proven preformance


Lol thanks. Yeah I learned that lesson too


----------



## incurablegeek

Tweeky, ALUCARDVPR, Kasaris et. al.

Thank you so much for the blunt-force honesty. Last time I checked money wasn't raining down from the heavens, so I think I'll wait until AMD gets its act together.

Not a rant, just a thought: I kinda feel this BD CPU is a last-ditch effort by AMD to compete with Intel. Although I wish AMD well, I nevertheless fear for their existence.


----------



## Fallen-Angel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


Tweeky, ALUCARDVPR, Kasaris et. al.

Thank you so much for the blunt-force honesty. Last time I checked money wasn't raining down from the heavens, so I think I'll wait until AMD gets its act together.

Not a rant, just a thought: I kinda feel this BD CPU is a last-ditch effort by AMD to compete with Intel. Although I wish AMD well, I nevertheless fear for their existence.


I don't think that we must be afraid of AMDs existence. They have their good APUs and I'll only be afraid of it, when the second gen of their chip fails, too....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


(...)

In time I will donate it to the museum as the worldâ€™s first 8 core desk top processor










A great idea, at least the FX8150 will be a good trophy ^^
If I had one, I would hang it on the wall as a memory.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


snip

I nevertheless fear for their existence.


They wont be going anywhere, but their existence in marketing performance cpu's may go away lol They still do good, its just in benchmarks they are behind, as most of us are gamers, and for even more of us still using only one monitor, either platform has good offerings, I think intel is only a must when your planning on a super high end multimonitor arrangement with tri sli/CF stuff. I dont need to worry about that anytime soon lol

I do hope to go with 3 monitors in the next 1-2yrs but by then who knows what gpu/cpu tech will allow







I just hope nvidia/amd gpu's dont bust a bulldozer on their next platforms, they both are having manufacturing issues from what i recently read online (if even true).


----------



## Bi2on

If somebody else, but me, didn't get the FX-8150 and is hunting for one it just became in-stock on the egg:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103960

I just snatched one with next day air. Just to try it out myself and for plain fun.

Cheers!!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bi2on*


If somebody else, but me, didn't get the FX-8150 and is hunting for one it just became in-stock on the egg:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103960

I just snatched one with next day air. Just to try it out myself and for plain fun.

Cheers!!


Thats why I bought it and was fun overclocking something new


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


Thats why I bought it and was fun overclocking something new










Yep, I'm quite sure I'll come back to my ol' beloved 1090T for everyday computing, but it looks like a fun weekend in the office is arriving tommorow by UPS









... and just FYI everybody. It's sold out on the egg again :/ - all that bad press and still pretty quick seller


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bi2on*


Yep, I'm quite sure I'll come back to my ol' beloved 1090T for everyday computing, but it looks like a fun weekend in the office is arriving tommorow by UPS









... and just FYI everybody. It's sold out on the egg again :/ - all that bad press and still pretty quick seller










It might be good to check it might be a return item ?


----------



## BlackFox1337

So im trying to get a stable OC at 4.6Ghz.

FSB @ 250
Cpu Voltage: 1.45

everything else is auto voltage. Any ideas? i can get into windows but if i run any benchmarks i crash.

I have a corsair h100 and enough cooling, just need to dial in the voltages. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


It might be good to check it might be a return item ?


I hope it's not. But if it is, isn't there a holographic sticker there that seals the tin closed? If that's untouched I shouldn't be worried right? Is there any other way to tell? I already got tracking info, and it will be arriving tommorow on FewdEx truck.

Thnx for the pointers!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15535322*
> It might be good to check it might be a return item ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bi2on;15535426*
> I hope it's not. But if it is, isn't there a holographic sticker there that seals the tin closed? If that's untouched I shouldn't be worried right? Is there any other way to tell? I already got tracking info, and it will be arriving tommorow on FewdEx truck.
> 
> Thnx for the pointers!


Newegg sells returned items as open box, so if you paid new price, its new. Im not sure if newegg will return a cpu other than for defect reasons. Microcenter doesnt allow it, Frys does though but you also pay a discounted price.

Yes though there are stickers that must be cut or mangled off to open the tin.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;15531432*
> Tweeky, ALUCARDVPR, Kasaris et. al.
> 
> Thank you so much for the blunt-force honesty. Last time I checked money wasn't raining down from the heavens, so I think I'll wait until AMD gets its act together.
> 
> Not a rant, just a thought: I kinda feel this BD CPU is a last-ditch effort by AMD to compete with Intel. Although I wish AMD well, I nevertheless fear for their existence.


Every new architecture/new manufacturing process has had it's problems. Look at the Phenom Is versus Phenom IIs. The early Phenom was supposed to be the new and all powerful answer to Intel's Core 2 Duo, but it horribly under-performed and was the same price as the superior Core 2 Duo. When Phenom IIs rolled around AMD was finally trading blows again with Intel and with a lower priced CPU - which is really what AMD is known for. I have no doubt that AMD will pull through again.

That's not to say that I haven't counted my pennies and looked at a Sandy Bridge platform or looked hopeful in Ivy Bridge's direction, because honestly folding performance is at the top of my list - that's my sole reason for choosing Nvidia cards. Gaming wise I've never noticed any difference between Thuban and Sandy Bridge - except BF3 of course.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;15537266*
> snip
> 
> Gaming wise I've never noticed any difference between Thuban and Sandy Bridge - except BF3 of course.


What is it that people notice? I mean is the fps difference really noticable? Seems like your on a 32in isnt that the same 1080 that my 23" monitor would do? Im just trying to understand what the differences are







Im playing BF3 pretty good on my setup below at custom/ultra preset minus msaa.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bi2on*


I hope it's not. But if it is, isn't there a holographic sticker there that seals the tin closed? If that's untouched I shouldn't be worried right? Is there any other way to tell? I already got tracking info, and it will be arriving tommorow on FewdEx truck.

Thnx for the pointers!


If the holographic sticker is not broken it should be good


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


If the holographic sticker is not broken it should be good


Here we have IT! The Egg did it again ... less than 20 hrs after showing up in stock on the website ... :














BRAVO NEWEGG !!!


----------



## BlackFox1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bi2on;15544093*
> Here we have IT! The Egg did it again ... less than 20 hrs after showing up in stock on the website ... :


Post your OC settings when you have them. Im curious to see what FSB, Multiplier, and Voltage you will be running. I have an almost identical setup as you.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackFox1337;15535376*
> So im trying to get a stable OC at 4.6Ghz.
> 
> FSB @ 250
> Cpu Voltage: 1.45
> 
> everything else is auto voltage. Any ideas? i can get into windows but if i run any benchmarks i crash.
> 
> I have a corsair h100 and enough cooling, just need to dial in the voltages. Any help is greatly appreciated.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8u7MIwphuoE[/ame[/URL]]





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IR1l9nGe4o[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## 66racer

Tweeky--

Yeah engineering samples were just like what we got lol. I dont know why AMD hyped up BD so much, I mean I do, but sucks for someone to drop cash and be left out cold if you old cpu wasnt any good. I had fun overclocking a new cpu though







but there was deffenetly deception on AMD.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


Tweeky--

Yeah engineering samples were just like what we got lol. I dont know why AMD hyped up BD so much, I mean I do, but sucks for someone to drop cash and be left out cold if you old cpu wasnt any good. I had fun overclocking a new cpu though







but there was deffenetly deception on AMD.


I could have used the $280 as a down payment on a 1090T or two


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


I could have used the $280 as a down payment on a 1090T or two


Sell your chip and quit crying all the damn time then....

Man up, less of the qq.


----------



## Neroh

So I'm putting together an FX 8150 system from scratch and by far the most difficult choice I'm having to make is the Sabertooth vs the Crosshair V. Aside from better LAN and more USB slots are there any other advantages to the Crosshair?


----------



## irot

Hello. I plan on getting one of these bad boys, but could I possibly trouble someone who owns one to measure the distance from the edge of the board to the RAM slots? I estimate it at around 12mm from edge to RAM, but I'd like to be sure.

I ask because I'm trying to squeeze a radiator at the top of my case, so need to know how thick a radiator I can get away with.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neroh;15554577*
> So I'm putting together an FX 8150 system from scratch and by far the most difficult choice I'm having to make is the Sabertooth vs the Crosshair V. Aside from better LAN and more USB slots are there any other advantages to the Crosshair?


ASUS puts more time in supporting there top of the line board
Like BIOS updates

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/forum.php?

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?117-Crosshair-Series-Motherboards

http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx?board_id=1&model=Crosshair+V+Formula&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irot;15555619*
> Hello. I plan on getting one of these bad boys, but could I possibly trouble someone who owns one to measure the distance from the edge of the board to the RAM slots? I estimate it at around 12mm from edge to RAM, but I'd like to be sure.
> 
> I ask because I'm trying to squeeze a radiator at the top of my case, so need to know how thick a radiator I can get away with.


Hi
I measured 20mm with the memory clips open and 25mm with the memory clips closed to the top of the CH5F motherboard
There is also a (heat sink 25mm),(power connectors 30mm to give room for the wires) and (fan connectors 20mm to give room for the wires) extending out from the MB at the top


----------



## irot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15557993*
> There is also a (heat sink 25mm),(power connectors 30mm to give room for the wires) and (fan connectors 20mm to give room for the wires) extending out from the MB at the top


Seems a bit crowded up there, but oh well, I think I'll still be picking one up this weekend









I'll be sure to report back once I've stuffed it all in my casing.

Thanks for the help, Tweeky! +1UP for you


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neroh;15554577*
> So I'm putting together an FX 8150 system from scratch and by far the most difficult choice I'm having to make is the Sabertooth vs the Crosshair V. Aside from better LAN and more USB slots are there any other advantages to the Crosshair?


Look in the sabertooth topic. Seems like they have BIOS issues with overclocking fx-8xxx amd pci issues too apperently with fx and sli

I love my chv


----------



## Russ369

I miss you guys


----------



## kscaveman

Does anyone else's board seem to set stuff slightly higher than what it says in the bios? Such as HTT? NB? Core speed? I set mine at 300 HTT (bus speed) and CPU-Z shows it as 301. Or HT Link? Set mine at 2100 & CPU-Z shows it as 2107.2 Just curious if anyone else has this going on or if its just me.


----------



## Fallen-Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kscaveman;15566449*
> Does anyone else's board seem to set stuff slightly higher than what it says in the bios? Such as HTT? NB? Core speed? I set mine at 300 HTT (bus speed) and CPU-Z shows it as 301. Or HT Link? Set mine at 2100 & CPU-Z shows it as 2107.2 Just curious if anyone else has this going on or if its just me.


Yeah, that's true, also the voltages are set a little bit higher, I think it's for stability reason.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neroh;15554577*
> So I'm putting together an FX 8150 system from scratch and by far the most difficult choice I'm having to make is the Sabertooth vs the Crosshair V. Aside from better LAN and more USB slots are there any other advantages to the Crosshair?


As well as what some of the others were posting, the sabertooth is kinda just a ASUS gimmick...from what i've seen they aren't very good enthusiast boards.

trust me bro, go with the CH-V....you won't regret it....prolly the best investment i've made in my current rig


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kscaveman;15566449*
> Does anyone else's board seem to set stuff slightly higher than what it says in the bios? Such as HTT? NB? Core speed? I set mine at 300 HTT (bus speed) and CPU-Z shows it as 301. Or HT Link? Set mine at 2100 & CPU-Z shows it as 2107.2 Just curious if anyone else has this going on or if its just me.


Yeah if you set to 300 it will turn to 300.7 and core-temp will report 301. Don't know why Asus board does that. Msi never did but oh well


----------



## Tweeky

What is the latest beta BIOS's for the CH5F?
Which of the latest beta BIOS is best for the Bulldozer chip?

9913.rom
http://www.mediafire.com/?rrct982jck7lx1f

9911.rom
http://www.mediafire.com/?i8fegl27y9l2f55


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Just a note on upgrades on the dark side. Buddy of mine just got 4 2700Ks and the overclocking ability is horrible, these are not binned/cherry 2600ks more like 100mhz higher overclocked crap batch left overs that they are trying to unload for $50 more.

He couldn't even break 4.5GHZ stable regardless of voltage on 4 Sandies - wow just wow. And you all thought AMD was deceitful? I was looking hard at Sandy, but looks like Ivy early batch is the way to go IF you are planning to swap to the darkside. And by that time we'll have Piledriver to look at.

Oh and why did I decide to post here and not in the CPU sections? Because I feel that those here have the most to gain or lose from these results.

Via Tapatalk


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;15593508*
> Just a note on upgrades on the dark side. Buddy of mine just got 4 2700Ks and the overclocking ability is horrible, these are not binned/cherry 2600ks more like 100mhz higher overclocked crap batch left overs that they are trying to unload for $50 more.
> 
> He couldn't even break 4.5GHZ stable regardless of voltage on 4 Sandies - wow just wow. And you all thought AMD was deceitful? I was looking hard at Sandy, but looks like Ivy early batch is the way to go IF you are planning to swap to the darkside. And by that time we'll have Piledriver to look at.
> 
> Oh and why did I decide to post here and not in the CPU sections? Because I feel that those here have the most to gain or lose from these results.
> 
> Via Tapatalk


ALUCARDVPR
Do you think the 2600K's they are selling now are less overclock able than 2600K's of the past?

I was thinking that a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115070
and a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131760 might help me make it through these dark times or I could get one of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103849 to fill my empty socket with some light before darkness spread though out my computer room

Even my other chips are running slower because of negative influence of the 8150


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;15593508*
> Just a note on upgrades on the dark side. Buddy of mine just got 4 2700Ks and the overclocking ability is horrible, these are not binned/cherry 2600ks more like 100mhz higher overclocked crap batch left overs that they are trying to unload for $50 more.
> 
> He couldn't even break 4.5GHZ stable regardless of voltage on 4 Sandies - wow just wow. And you all thought AMD was deceitful? I was looking hard at Sandy, but looks like Ivy early batch is the way to go IF you are planning to swap to the darkside. And by that time we'll have Piledriver to look at.
> 
> Oh and why did I decide to post here and not in the CPU sections? Because I feel that those here have the most to gain or lose from these results.
> 
> Via Tapatalk


Thanks for the info! Ya know I was thinking about a 2500K since it was $180 and the 8150 I bought wasnt an upgrade in my eyes, but DAM intel motherboards ARE EXPENSIVE!!!!! We have a premier motherboard for $230 and the 1090/1100 is worthy of any gaming machine, sli or not, so I decided to stick with my setup, I sold the 8150 and got another 560ti for sli, then decided its a little to sensitive to driver issues so sold my 560ti, returned the new one, and got the asus gtx570 and couldnt be happier. BF3 plays amazing on 1080 for me.

Realisticly I hope piledriver kills SB, and would be happy if its inbetween SB and IVY, thats all I ask but who knows, i dont care at this point. What I have lined up now for future mods are a rosewill ultra blackhawk case, custom loop to replace my modded antec setup, and MAYBE another 570gtx. Im not waiting for any gpu hype, we saw that BD did, nvidia and amd are both having manufacturing issues on their next gen gpu's from what I have read.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15596330*
> ALUCARDVPR
> Do you think the 2600K's they are selling now are less overclock able than 2600K's of the past?
> 
> I was thinking that a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115070
> and a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131760 might help me make it through these dark times or I could get one of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103849 to fill my empty socket with some light before darkness spread though out my computer room
> 
> Even my other chips are running slower because of negative influence of the 8150


Yes, newer batch 2600Ks will be less overclockable than the early batches. If you buy from newegg it's VERY likely you'll get a crap one. I was looking at the same setup as you, but your best bet is to find a used one off the forums that can confirm an early batch and/or high max multiplier.

2600k absolute max stable overclocks:

50% overclock to 4.4-4.5GHZ
40% can do 4.6-4.7GHZ
10% can do 4.8GHZ+


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;15598588*
> Yes, newer batch 2600Ks will be less overclockable than the early batches. If you buy from newegg it's VERY likely you'll get a crap one. I was looking at the same setup as you, but your best bet is to find a used one off the forums that can confirm an early batch and/or high max multiplier.
> 
> 2600k absolute max stable overclocks:
> 
> 50% overclock to 4.4-4.5GHZ
> 40% can do 4.6-4.7GHZ
> 10% can do 4.8GHZ+


Thanks for the info


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15600632*
> Thanks for the info


I would just try out a 1090 like you mentioned, you can sell your fx to someone


----------



## Gyro

New CHV bios 0903(07/11/2011),no change log yet.

Get it here ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0903.zip

Gyro


----------



## Sniffyy

Quick question, I've just bought a CHV Formula. I'm going to be getting an 8120 or 8150 to go with it. From what I've read the default bios won't support FX chips, meaning I'd have to flash it.

If I grab the latest bios online and put it on a USB stick, I can flash it with ASUS ez flash right? Can I do this with the FX chip inserted? I really dont want to buy an older chip just to be able to boot the system and get into the bios.

Thanks


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniffyy;15602971*
> Quick question, I've just bought a CHV Formula. I'm going to be getting an 8120 or 8150 to go with it. From what I've read the default bios won't support FX chips, meaning I'd have to flash it.
> 
> If I grab the latest bios online and put it on a USB stick, I can flash it with ASUS ez flash right? Can I do this with the FX chip inserted? I really dont want to buy an older chip just to be able to boot the system and get into the bios.
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can flash with the usb stick, needs to be formated in fat32 if I remember right, and although i went from an 1100 to the 8150 for a moment, I have read you can flash with the FX installed so no need to worry

For certain applications the 1090/1100 might be a funner experience than an FX processor, but the fx is a fun overclocker as far as the high frequencies at least


----------



## irot

I just got my CHV today and was wondering why my RAM is only clocked at 535MHz? I have two sticks of Corsair Dominators, and haven't touched any settings in the BIOS.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irot;15603965*
> ..., and haven't touched any settings in the BIOS.


Thats why...









Set your RAM speed, timings and voltage manually


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;15602549*
> New CHV bios 0903(07/11/2011),no change log yet.
> 
> Get it here ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0903.zip
> 
> Gyro


thanks for the update +1

I have updated to BIOS 0903
I put 0903.rom on a thumb drive and used ez flash in the BIOS
Had to power down and back up
F1 to Run Setup
The flash set every thing to defaults and deleted my saved profiles
I had to reset every thing but I am back up and running at 4280mhz
This is as high as my air cooler will let me go in Prime95

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/

I even had to re-enable crossfire

http://digitalsmind.com/areas/pc-hardware/pc-hardware-news/5102-newegg-tv-amd-fx-series-bulldozer-overclocking-with-jj-from-asus-


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15601164*
> I would just try out a 1090 like you mentioned, you can sell your fx to someone


I think I will go ahead and order a 1090T I need a cpu to fill a socket
At $170 its hard to beat
A SB set up is $650 (cpu+mb)


----------



## irot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;15604198*
> Thats why...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set your RAM speed, timings and voltage manually


Ah, yes. For the money I paid I assumed it'd be smart enough to detect or something









Cheers


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irot;15604779*
> Ah, yes. For the money I paid I assumed it'd be smart enough to detect or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


See page 3-6 in the manual
DOCP will set the ram freq. and voltages
select profile 0
Its a good place to start
run Prime95 blend 20 minute to test
always keep a check on temps


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irot;15604779*
> Ah, yes. For the money I paid I assumed it'd be smart enough to detect or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thats not the mobos fault. Your RAMs (default) speed is 1066(~535 x 2). Overclocked by Corsair @ whatever frequency.

My G.Skill(2133MHz) is detected 1600.


----------



## incurablegeek

I actually started my own thread with this question after angering some of the lemmings at the Builldozer club who bought into the BD hype. Trust me here please. I have 5 computers, all AMD based, so I don't feel any need for misplaced loyalty when it comes to AMD chip design.
Quote:


> Everyone here on OCN is talking of ways to cool their multicore processors for more speed. That's fine, but isn't that kind of like pushing poo poo uphill?
> 
> The new AMD 8-core Bulldozer chip has come under fire for not really being any faster than the 6-core 1090T Black Edition, which I have. So it kind of looks like more cores just makes the chip "cuter".
> 
> More positive are my questions:
> 
> 1) Does the running of several programs simultaneously necessarily result in the parsing out to separate cores components of each program?
> 
> 2) Are there ways of forcing the multi-core processor to distribute or multi-thread components of a single program? I'm speaking here of both software and hardware solutions.
> 
> 3) Posed in a more simplistic way, what is the best way to avail oneself of all of the cores of a multi-core processor? Or are they no more than gimmicks at this time?


I really, seriously, truly am interested in knowing how, whether with hardware adjustments or added software programs, I can take advantage of *ALL* the cores on these new multi-core processors. And I have found the guys in the Crosshair IV (yes I own one) and the Crosshair V (yes I own one) to have some pretty good opinions and sound advice.


----------



## irot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15606209*
> See page 3-6 in the manual
> DOCP will set the ram freq. and voltages
> select profile 0
> Its a good place to start
> run Prime95 blend 20 minute to test
> always keep a check on temps


Good to know. I'll be sure to have a look after I get back from work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;15606820*
> Thats not the mobos fault. Your RAMs (default) speed is 1066(~535 x 2). Overclocked by Corsair @ whatever frequency.
> 
> My G.Skill(2133MHz) is detected 1600.


Interesting - I did not know that. Thanks.


----------



## HK_47

I'm having a huge problem here.... Can't seem to get AI Suite II installed. the installer keeps crashing, I have .net framework, tried running as administrator...


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HK_47*


I'm having a huge problem here.... Can't seem to get AI Suite II installed. the installer keeps crashing, I have .net framework, tried running as administrator...


Are you running off the CD or a download from ASUS? Several versions have been patched since the CD version and are now available online. Also despite running on admin account, you may have to right-click on the installer and run as administrator.


----------



## JFMS

Hi, I want to buy a crosshair V formula for a much needed upgrade but I have some doubts.

My power supply is a Corsair vx550w, it will be enough? I will buy a phenom II x6 1090T or 1100T (the difference is U$20,50) and keep my videoboard, a radeon HD 5770.

According to eXtreme Power Supply Calculator, the minimum for this system is 416w, and the recommended is 466w, so it should work.

I know that I don't need this motherboard for my purposes, but I want this mb. I will use most for games, but productivity is also important and I want something that will last for some time.

I will have to rethink the buy if the PSU is not enough...

thanks (and sorry for my english)


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro;15602549*
> New CHV bios 0903(07/11/2011),no change log yet.
> 
> Get it here ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0903.zip
> 
> Gyro


Great , you are first of founder new bios 9903, it's beta ... nope?

What a compabilities bios added/fixed/issue?


----------



## MojoW

nice club


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage;15616053*
> Great , you are first of founder new bios 9903, it's beta ... nope?
> 
> What a compabilities bios added/fixed/issue?


A new bios *0903* was added to the ASUS ftp download site
The *0903* bios is a good bios and it will be added to the regular ASUS CH5V download site in a few days

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JFMS;15616024*
> Hi, I want to buy a crosshair V formula for a much needed upgrade but I have some doubts.
> 
> My power supply is a Corsair vx550w, it will be enough? I will buy a phenom II x6 1090T or 1100T (the difference is U$20,50) and keep my videoboard, a radeon HD 5770.
> 
> According to eXtreme Power Supply Calculator, the minimum for this system is 416w, and the recommended is 466w, so it should work.
> 
> I know that I don't need this motherboard for my purposes, but I want this mb. I will use most for games, but productivity is also important and I want something that will last for some time.
> 
> I will have to rethink the buy if the PSU is not enough...
> 
> thanks (and sorry for my english)


I like "eXtreme Power Supply Calculator" I find very good
As long as you add all the information correctly it will be accurate
And a good 550W power supply will be enough for the items you have shown

http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW;15616314*
> nice club


Thanks
Please see the first page for membership


----------



## beefcrinkle

so im onto my 3rd RMA and i notice at the end of every ram slot with the piece you lock in place the plastic comes apart. is that part of the board or is it busted plastic.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beefcrinkle*


so im onto my 3rd RMA and i notice at the end of every ram slot with the piece you lock in place the plastic comes apart. is that part of the board or is it busted plastic.


I am sad to say but if the plastic comes apart you have busted it
Its time for a 4th RMA


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


A new bios *0903* was added to the ASUS ftp download site
The *0903* bios is a good bios and it will be added to the regular ASUS CH5V download site in a few days

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/So...air_V_Formula/


Yay I wrong write 9903 but is 0903









That is final version yet ,,, So suprise upgrade to 0903, here any added new feature RAM voltage.


----------



## beefcrinkle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


I am sad to say but if the plastic comes apart you have busted it
Its time for a 4th RMA


Just wow I have yet to even bring it home. looking at it at work nothing been installed and this happens. man what happend to QC


----------



## Tweeky

I'm Back







:













































































:








Any one else out there ???
Where is every one ???
Is every one lost but me ???
I can't find no one !!!
Help


----------



## ihatelolcats

i just realized my CH5 is my favorite hardware. i have the most confidence in it out of everything


----------



## Tweeky

It is a nice one


----------



## Tweeky

New BIOS for the CH5F *0903* on the ASUS download site its mostly for the Bulldozer

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0903.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0903.zip


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Spreadsheet is back up on first post - had to use different code for the new OCN


----------



## AccellGarage

Yay ... AMD chipset will unleash 2012 Q1 are AMD1070/1090FX Board? the BD with chipset 1090FX is great and faster than 990FX. Right !


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*
> 
> Yay ... AMD chipset will unleash 2012 Q1 are AMD1070/1090FX Board? the BD with chipset 1090FX is great and faster than 990FX. Right !


I'm not buying a new motherboard until they release it this time


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> Spreadsheet is back up on first post - had to use different code for the new OCN


Thanks for the help with the spreadsheet +1

Please provide some information and instructions on how to write a signature

gOT IT

Thanks


----------



## xekrubx

Hey guys.
Very new to this forum. Ive been lurking around for quite a while.
Ordered a CHV from newegg on tuesday. Got it on thursday morn. The second order with the rest of the needed parts was held up in processing yet only ordered 20 minutes later. It finally cleared tonight.
I was going to get an fx-8150 but I wasnt too amazed by the reviews. And if I got the fx chip i wouldnt have been able to afford the CHV. It would have been the MSI 990FXA-GD80.
Instead I ordered an 1100T. Ill wait and see what AMD has planned for the AM3+ and be ready when that comes.
For memory I ordered 2x 4gb Corsair Dominator GT's. And to replace my current BFG 500 watt psu I went with a Kingwin 1KW.
Actually most of these specs are in the sig. It will be built on probably Tuesday.
This is actually my first mostly new build. I usually buy my friends hand me downs and im just about done doing that.
My current rig is an amd dual core opteron 2.4 ghz (yeah server cpu i know)
On an asus a8nsli i believe. I bought it for real cheap with 2x 512 of corsair xms
Started with just the 8800gt and an ati hd2400. Bought the gts250 earlier this year also for cheap. Multiple cards mostly for dual monitor support and connection to my LCD tv on the wall for watching movies.
For now im stuck with the 8800 and the 250 on this new build.
Im not sure which road to go down when buying a new gpu. AMD or Nvidia. I currently only game lightly with like Borderlands and Rusty hearts on steam.
I want to get the new battlefield and MW3 and play them on some of the higher graphics settings.
I was thinking single 6970 or 6950 and do xfire within a year. It will be anywhere between a couple weeks to a couple months to get the first video card.
And i think this upgrade is pretty huge when compared to what im running now.
The video cards are pretty dated but right now they are the best part of my pc and soon to be the bottleneck.

Well once i get the rig up and running Ill join the club.
Cant wait.


----------



## Tweeky

I would suggest 2 - 6950 crossfire

The 6950 have a higher performance rating than the 6970

Or even 2 - 6850 crossfire will perform very good

http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/high_end_gpus.html


----------



## DarkShooter

Sigh, i refuse to buy a crosshair motherboard without the LCD Poster, but the Formula version is so pretty that it makes me rage.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*
> 
> Sigh, i refuse to buy a crosshair motherboard without the LCD Poster, but the Formula version is so pretty that it makes me rage.


The LCD feature is over rated if thats what is keeping you from it, you wont use it very often, and when you need to troubleshoot there are led lights that help on the board. I say get it if you like it that much, I had lcd display on my msi 890fxa-gd70 and when I would have a failed oc it was useless in telling me if it was ram or cpu etc.. If your troubleshooting FAILED components it would help, but asus has a method for this with led lights too. Im super happy with mine


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> The LCD feature is over rated if thats what is keeping you from it, you wont use it very often, and when you need to troubleshoot there are led lights that help on the board. I say get it if you like it that much, I had lcd display on my msi 890fxa-gd70 and when I would have a failed oc it was useless in telling me if it was ram or cpu etc.. If your troubleshooting FAILED components it would help, but asus has a method for this with led lights too. Im super happy with mine


I'm just being picky over it because i like having a blue mini-LCD panel showing me temperatures and whatnot, im somewhat of a cold freak and when a temperature goes way off i go check it asap.


----------



## Erick

Hello, guys and gals.

I trying to OC with the Bus Speed, but it seems to me that i can only manage to get up to 260 and get to windows and test, 265 wont get into windows.

What voltage do i have to change in order to gain more stability in the Bus Speed? VDDA? NB Voltage(chipset)?

It seems to me that 260 bus speed for this Mobo is too low, i've seen many people getting 300 bus speed with same board.

Thanks.

I tried 265 with [email protected] and VDDA @ 2.6v but no go.


----------



## Tweeky

With a 955 and 1330MHz ram 260 is probably as high as you will be able to go

It would probably take a selected Thuban CPU and the right 2400MHz Ram with all the necessary skills to get to 300 stable for this would be extreme overclocking

These skills would have to include extreme cooling too


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> With a 955 and 1330MHz ram 260 is probably as high as you will be able to go
> It would probably take a selected Thuban CPU and the right 2400MHz Ram with all the necessary skills to get to 300 stable for this would be extreme overclocking
> These skills would have to include extreme cooling too


Errr.. what? I feel like a noob now.

As far as i know:

the fsb doesnt depend on the processor but instead on the mobo. ( maybe i'm wrong?) I thought the clock generator what inside the chipset (990fx in this case), and then the processor would multi that value.

Same goes for the RAM.

Why would a 1333mhz RAM make me get lower fsb?

with 300 mhz FSB lets say, and using the 1:2 DRAM ratio ( or 2x), I would get 300fsbx2 = 600 MHZ x2(DDR) = 1200mhz ddr3 which is < 1333mhz. What's the problem there?

And whats wrong with a 955?

300x10,5 = 3150mhz (stock 3200mhz). How come that's not stable? processor frequency-wise.

I would be happy if i could get into windows with 300 fsb, but the thing is i cant even get past POST with that fsb, not even 265.

Maybe bad mobo? ( not damaged) just sucks, just like some processor OC less than others?

Thanks, Tweeky.


----------



## Tweeky

If every item was near perfect and properly cooled and the entire system worked in near perfect harmony higher FSB would be possible

I have a 955 but I like my 1090T better

At high frequency all parts of the system have to work in near perfect harmony


----------



## Erick

Whats the max fsb you can get with the 955 and the 1090t? Is there any difference?


----------



## Tweeky

I have not tried for the highest FSB freq. with my ran at 2000MHz a FSB of 250 is good for my system

If your ram had a freq. 2400MHz then it would be nice to have a FSB of 300 but I have not seen to many this high


----------



## Erick

I still dont get why i would need such a high-end ram, when i could just lower the ram multiplier.

For 250fsb did you mess with any voltages or with everything at stock?

EDIT: do you know what voltages do i have to mess with in order to get higher fsb? If there is any.


----------



## Tweeky

At FSB of 250 I was able to run all my voltages on AUTO

Had my 1090 CPU freq. at 4000mhz and my ram freq. at 2000mhz and my CPU/NB freq. at 3000mhz and it was prime95 stable

Higher than we will say 270 manual setting of voltages would be necessary and this try it and see

If I were going to try higher than 270 I would have get help from some one else because voltages would be in the red and better cooling would be necessary


----------



## Erick

I see..
Anyways i'm just toying with me 955 for the last time, soon i'll get the fx8150 or 8150.

How is the board handling it tweeky?

Did OCP kick in while OC?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> I see..
> Anyways i'm just toying with me 955 for the last time, soon i'll get the fx8150 or 8150.
> How is the board handling it tweeky?
> Did OCP kick in while OC?


I picked up a 8150 from newegg the 1st day and i am very disappointed with it

It is a lot slower than my 1090 but I am stuck with it because newegg will not take back CPU's unless they are defective and AMD said that its working as designed

The OC 8150 requires a lot more watts and there for generates a lot more heat and the same cooler I used on my 1090 would not keep the 8150 cool above 4300 MHz

http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/2490#post_15344012

If you choose a 8150 then you will need the very best in cooling to get it to perform as well as a 1090


----------



## Erick

Wow 4ghz with only 1.36875 volts? Thats i'mpressive, makes me wanna get a Phenom II x6.

What temps do you get with 4.3ghz ?

Core and Socket temp.

Did you happen to notice if the VRM heatsink felt extremely hot?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> I still dont get why i would need such a high-end ram, when i could just lower the ram multiplier.
> For 250fsb did you mess with any voltages or with everything at stock?
> EDIT: do you know what voltages do i have to mess with in order to get higher fsb? If there is any.


Your RAM is the problem.
RAM clock is FSB x RAM Multi , --> your RAM can't handle FSB higher than 260, no matter the voltage or how low the RAM Multi is set at


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> Your RAM is the problem.
> RAM clock is FSB x RAM Multi , --> your RAM can't handle FSB higher than 260, *no matter the voltage or how low the RAM Multi is set at*


Wait what? Even if the ram is running at 1060mhz DDR3? But its rated at 1333mhz and run stable HCI memtest up to 1650mhz.

Its not only the final frequency that the ram has to handle? It need to handle high fsb even if the final DDR3 speed is below or equal to stock?


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> My next step in overclocking the 8150
> The 8150 matches my [1090 @ 4002MHz] now in Cinebench
> The 8150 CPU temp got up to 61 C running Prime95
> Any setting changes to keep CPU temp down would be helpful
> See system below for spec's


Hey tweeky dont you feel the cpu/nb voltage is too high?? Maybe if you could turn that down, you could get lower temps.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> Wait what? Even if the ram is running at 1060mhz DDR3? But its rated at 1333mhz and run stable HCI memtest up to 1650mhz.
> Its not only the final frequency that the ram has to handle? It need to handle high fsb even if the final DDR3 speed is below or equal to stock?


Erick
it needs to handle both FSB and final clock

Ex:
200 x 6.66 = 1333( where FSB is 200 and RAM Multi is 6.66)
250 x 5.33 = 1333

...but if you drop your RAM Multi @ 4 ,you will need FSB @ 333 for the same clock(1333). Your comp. will not boot because your RAM cant run @ that high FSB

Same for CPU @ 4GHz

Ex:
200 x 20 will boot
250 x 16 will boot
400 x 10 --> what you think, will boot?


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> Erick
> *it needs to handle both FSB* and final clock
> Ex:
> 200 x 6.66 = 1333( where FSB is 200 and RAM Multi is 6.66)
> 250 x 5.33 = 1333
> ...but if you drop your RAM Multi @ 4 ,you will need FSB @ 333 for the same clock(1333). Your comp. will not boot because your RAM cant run @ that high FSB
> 
> Same for CPU @ 4GHz
> Ex:
> 200 x 20 will boot
> 250 x 16 will boot
> 400 x 10 --> what you think, will boot?


Thank you.

I did not know that!

I always thought that only the board had to handle high fsb, and the RAM and CPU only the final clocks.

Now i get why with my old board, m4a78tdv-evo i could only get to about the same fsb around 250-260, the RAM(same one) that wasant coping with the high FSB.

Thanks IOSEFINI.

If i may ask, where did you learn that?

I've been into the enthusiastic world for 2 years and never heard of that you just said.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> Thank you.
> I did not know that!
> I always thought that only the board had to handle high fsb, and the RAM and CPU only the final clocks.
> Now i get why with my old board, m4a78tdv-evo i could only get to about the same fsb around 250-260, the RAM(same one) that wasant coping with the high FSB.
> Thanks IOSEFINI.
> If i may ask, where did you learn that?
> I've been into the enthusiastic world for 2 years and never heard of that you just said.


I just figure it out. , after hours of overclocking.
If I put back my old 1333 ram, I will have the same problems, if I try to OC my 840T(non-BE CPU).


----------



## THC Butterz

hay chV guys, does the 0903 bios work better than the 0810/ 0813, and does it fix the pci lane problems that the08XX bios had??


----------



## ZEX

Add Me Please

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2095270


----------



## AccellGarage

Hey All .. I have some trouble with RAM, I had Patriot Sector 5 G dual kit 8GB PC12800.

Here I overclocked CPU and NB set max 16x [4000Mhz/4.0Ghz] and 250Mhz [2500Mhz] and HT 1000Mhz , then Divider RAM are 2000Mhz, also I set timing is 10-11-10-27 with 1.8v is work.
Look my status Windows Properties called 3.96 usable to 8GB RAM and I checked CPUZ is call too GB RAM and single Channel. and read 2000Mhz. How get back to Dual Channel. Still Newbie









memory-4013.bmp 674k .bmp file


----------



## Tweeky

do you have your memory sticks in the red slots?

if not move to the red slots see page 2-6

use DOCP profile #0 to set memory this will set the memory to factory spec's see page 3-6

this is a good place to start


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> do you have your memory sticks in the red slots?
> if not move to the red slots see page 2-6
> 
> use DOCP profile #0 to set memory this will set the memory to factory spec's see page 3-6
> this is a good place to start


Right, I stay on RED Slot. Where set the memory Factory? here or ASUS Crosshair V Formula BIOS Guide by Raja?


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> hay chV guys, does the 0903 bios work better than the 0810/ 0813, and does it fix the pci lane problems that the08XX bios had??


Without a doubt!!! 0903 gives me a reason to forgive Asus for 08xx! No problems at all. I can use my high 470 OC's with 3DMark11 again!

Have fun!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*
> 
> I'm just being picky over it because i like having a blue mini-LCD panel showing me temperatures and whatnot, im somewhat of a cold freak and when a temperature goes way off i go check it asap.


I see, I can be the same way


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> Just a note on upgrades on the dark side. Buddy of mine just got 4 2700Ks and the overclocking ability is horrible, these are not binned/cherry 2600ks more like 100mhz higher overclocked crap batch left overs that they are trying to unload for $50 more.
> 
> He couldn't even break 4.5GHZ stable regardless of voltage on 4 Sandies - wow just wow. And you all thought AMD was deceitful? I was looking hard at Sandy, but looks like Ivy early batch is the way to go IF you are planning to swap to the darkside. And by that time we'll have Piledriver to look at.
> 
> Oh and why did I decide to post here and not in the CPU sections? Because I feel that those here have the most to gain or lose from these results.
> 
> Via Tapatalk


I got a 2700k from newegg and I'm at 4.8 @ vcore 1.385 prime blend stable for 12 hours. There is a 2700k benchmarking thread and one guy is claiming [email protected] stable. Others show [email protected] Only one person showed worse results than me and he rma'd the chip. In truth these are no better than a good 2600k. I have a hard time believing someone couldn't get stable at 4.5 on four chips. Some are reporting that kind of behavior initially, but then they get better results after a week of burn in. I still dont understand why intels stuff gets worse with time. I hated switching to the dark side.


----------



## Tweeky

New UEFI Bulldozer BIOS 9920

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?5843-Crosshair-V-Formula-Bulldozer-UEFI-9920


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> New UEFI Bulldozer BIOS 9920
> 
> http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?5843-Crosshair-V-Formula-Bulldozer-UEFI-9920


wow Again BIOS 9920 ... it's BETA, tweeky. What issue 9920.ROM ?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> I got a 2700k from newegg and I'm at 4.8 @ vcore 1.385 prime blend stable for 12 hours. There is a 2700k benchmarking thread and one guy is claiming [email protected] stable. Others show [email protected] Only one person showed worse results than me and he rma'd the chip. In truth these are no better than a good 2600k. I have a hard time believing someone couldn't get stable at 4.5 on four chips. Some are reporting that kind of behavior initially, but then they get better results after a week of burn in. I still dont understand why intels stuff gets worse with time. I hated switching to the dark side.


interesting, I wish I had the money to build a second pc that would be intel, but since I cant i will stick to amd lol, no need for brand loyalty if one can have both







Guess it would be like having a ferrari (intel-FAST and pricey) and a....aston martin (amd-looks good performs less than sticker price)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> New UEFI Bulldozer BIOS 9920
> http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?5843-Crosshair-V-Formula-Bulldozer-UEFI-9920


Nice dude, any release notes? Im still on a 1100T and still on one of the beta 99xx ones and was going to do the official 0903 till i saw this


----------



## baltar

From what I have read, this bios fixes the issues with BSOD in shogun and deus ex. It relates to some sort of DRM present in those games that caused the BSOD's in the first place..

I have it downloaded.. soo trying it tonight.


----------



## 66racer

man i hate the crap we go through for DRM. I understand they are protecting their product, but it sucks, seems like pc users really get it worse.


----------



## Sfirculitu

For me the 9920 Bios Has Fixed the problem not only for the deus X and for shogun warhammer 40k etc.. becuse i tried all the bioses 9903 0813 9913 and with all of them had a problem now iv tried only the deus x becuse shogun warhammer iv'e didnt tried them yet but if deus X working they must too right..?


----------



## alexmaia_br

Just bought mine. Got fed up with my actual mobo problems. We'll see. I think I'll be happy with this one.

I bought the one without the thunderbolt. Didn't seem like a big deal. I don't care much about sound, I use generic, ultra cheap 2.1 speakers.









All in all, wish me luck!


----------



## baltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baltar*
> 
> From what I have read, this bios fixes the issues with BSOD in shogun and deus ex. It relates to some sort of DRM present in those games that caused the BSOD's in the first place..
> I have it downloaded.. soo trying it tonight.


Deus ex works, got to the menu, but very choppy framerate. I am going to try updating my video card drivers as a new nvidia driver came out recently...

EDIT: still choppy after newest update.. wonder *** is wrong?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

I have been hearing about these 9913 and 9914 BIOS updates but on ASUS .com site I only see 0913 BIOS. I am kind of skepitcal of downloading BIOS that are not from manufacturer site.

Are these safe and are they helping with compatibility and stability?

Please help?

Any suggestions or comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## baltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I have been hearing about these 9913 and 9914 BIOS updates but on ASUS .com site I only see 0913 BIOS. I am kind of skepitcal of downloading BIOS that are not from manufacturer site.
> Are these safe and are they helping with compatibility and stability?
> Please help?
> Any suggestions or comments are greatly appreciated.


http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?5843-Crosshair-V-Formula-Bulldozer-UEFI-9920 - would you trust a bios beta posted on the asus republic of gamers homepage by RAJA who is a teamROG administrator and does tech support on there all the time?

That's the one I am using on my crosshair V and it works fine, except that deus ex is still choppy even after newest nvidia update..


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I have been hearing about these 9913 and 9914 BIOS updates but on ASUS .com site I only see 0913 BIOS. I am kind of skepitcal of downloading BIOS that are not from manufacturer site.
> Are these safe and are they helping with compatibility and stability?
> Please help?
> Any suggestions or comments are greatly appreciated.


I have used the beta bios, and actually am on one now, once they hit the web like this they are good enough to be stable with my experience with asus and the chv motherboard lineup. just always use caution who and where you got the link from. The people in here have been legit so far and I trust them


----------



## Tweeky

*AMD FX-8150 Power Consumption*

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/10/12/amd-fx-8150-review/10


----------



## Sfirculitu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baltar*
> 
> except that deus ex is still choppy even after newest nvidia update..


at least is working with 9920 bios becuse with all the other with my 8120 i only had crashes


----------



## baltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sfirculitu*
> 
> at least is working with 9920 bios becuse with all the other with my 8120 i only had crashes


Progress at least.. They are soo close to it being perfected.. and a lot of other people in other forums say this bios clocks better too..

It's just a matter of time i guess before all the bugs are ironed out. I am very curious as to if someone using an AMD FX with this bios on a AMD graphics card has the same choppy issue? So far I read three other people on other forums using GTX570/580 that have this exact problem.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> *AMD FX-8150 Power Consumption*
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/10/12/amd-fx-8150-review/10


Hey tweeky I saw that one too and was shocked, but as i am seriously debating going to a 1200watt psu for 570gtx sli and 8150 (if I decide to try on a rev2 or something) i have been looking up a lot of benchmarks, i have seen overclocked 8150's as low as 480watt use too, Im wondering if that review because it is in the uk and maybe some others were just using less efficient power supplies? Its something im going to start looking into

Here is one ([email protected]) pulling 452watts, thermaltake 1200watt psu and h100 cooler
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/11/amd_bulldozer_fx8150_desktop_performance_review/9

interesting huh? All the overclocked 1100T seem to be similar at 410watt range


----------



## OneAsusExtremz

Hey guys, I havent posted much on this forum but im a owner of a Asus Crosshair IV Extreme Extended with a Phenom II X6 on my last build, however lastnight i just built my new rig which is a Crosshair V with a AMD FX8120, 8GB Gskill sniper, 2 Asus AMD6950 Direct CUii video cards in crossfire and i have a question about crossfire performance on this board.. I play alot of MMO style games like World of warcraft and been beta testing the new Starwars game. It seams im not getting any if not worse performance with crossfire in WOW, about to check SCII and maybe load up crysis 2 again.. Any thoughts? i just updated to the 0903 bios hoping that might help but we shall see..

Any thoughts?

EDIT:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2102652


----------



## Hazzeedayz

WoW and Sc have very poor multi GPU support


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hey tweeky I saw that one too and was shocked, but as i am seriously debating going to a 1200watt psu for 570gtx sli and 8150 (if I decide to try on a rev2 or something) i have been looking up a lot of benchmarks, i have seen overclocked 8150's as low as 480watt use too, Im wondering if that review because it is in the uk and maybe some others were just using less efficient power supplies? Its something im going to start looking into
> Here is one ([email protected]) pulling 452watts, thermaltake 1200watt psu and h100 cooler
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/11/amd_bulldozer_fx8150_desktop_performance_review/9
> interesting huh? All the overclocked 1100T seem to be similar at 410watt range


This power supply Calc has bulldozer chips in it and overclocked watt usage

http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/index.jsp

It shows bulldozer does not use as much watt's as other test show

Which is right ?

My system below has been running on a 750w supply ?
I believe that my CPU will clock higher than [4270 @ 1.285 volts] but my CPU cooler can not keep it cool


----------



## Tweeky

Use CINEBENCH to test single card and double card in crossfire and let us know how it turns out

I have 2 5850 crossfired and they preform nicely



http://downloads.guru3d.com/downloadget.php?id=2475&file=7&evp=0c63cabf7458aa1918ee320e714846d2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneAsusExtremz*
> 
> Hey guys, I havent posted much on this forum but im a owner of a Asus Crosshair IV Extreme Extended with a Phenom II X6 on my last build, however lastnight i just built my new rig which is a Crosshair V with a AMD FX8120, 8GB Gskill sniper, 2 Asus AMD6950 Direct CUii video cards in crossfire and i have a question about crossfire performance on this board.. I play alot of MMO style games like World of warcraft and been beta testing the new Starwars game. It seams im not getting any if not worse performance with crossfire in WOW, about to check SCII and maybe load up crysis 2 again.. Any thoughts? i just updated to the 0903 bios hoping that might help but we shall see..
> Any thoughts?
> EDIT:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2102652


----------



## OneAsusExtremz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> Use CINEBENCH to test single card and double card in crossfire and let us know how it turns out
> I have 2 5850 crossfired and they preform nicely
> 
> 
> 
> http://downloads.guru3d.com/downloadget.php?id=2475&file=7&evp=0c63cabf7458aa1918ee320e714846d2


Thanks for the program advice, running it now......

CPU1.jpg 81k .jpg file


CPUSingle.jpg 80k .jpg file


OpenGL1.jpg 83k .jpg file


OpenGLSingle.jpg 82k .jpg file


EDIT: 42.86 is with crossfire disabled

so a whole 2 fps? somethings wrong here

some how i dont think those are good numbers...

This is with SCII running in the background i forgot to close it haha


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneAsusExtremz*
> 
> Hey guys, I havent posted much on this forum but im a owner of a Asus Crosshair IV Extreme Extended with a Phenom II X6 on my last build, however lastnight i just built my new rig which is a Crosshair V with a AMD FX8120, 8GB Gskill sniper, 2 Asus AMD6950 Direct CUii video cards in crossfire and i have a question about crossfire performance on this board.. I play alot of MMO style games like World of warcraft and been beta testing the new Starwars game. It seams im not getting any if not worse performance with crossfire in WOW, about to check SCII and maybe load up crysis 2 again.. Any thoughts? i just updated to the 0903 bios hoping that might help but we shall see..
> Any thoughts?
> EDIT:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2102652


crysis 2 didnt seem to do too good for me when i had a 560ti sli setup, windows would flicker etc so might not like CF either
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> This power supply Calc has bulldozer chips in it and overclocked watt usage
> http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/index.jsp
> It shows bulldozer does not use as much watt's as other test show
> Which is right ?
> My system below has been running on a 750w supply ?
> 
> I believe that my CPU will clock higher than [4270 @ 1.285 volts] but my CPU cooler can not keep it cool


I just tried that one yesterday, i think it seems on par with the hard ocp 8150 review so should be accurate i think. Im hoping to get a kill a watt tool today and test my 1100t, wish I had one when I had the 8150. My 8150 benched at 4.9ghz, i still have screen shots, but my cooling on prime with ambient temp at 26C couldnt stay under 58c above 4.6Ghz. The guy i sold it to is a member here and has a proper h20 cooler and got 5.1Ghz on prime a while but not 100% stable, more than I could have. I just have a modded antec 920 setup. I have read your posts over time and think your limited to cooling, fx series scales well, every 200mhz overclock increase netted the same percent increase as performance, unless that gets worse on wprime im figureing i would need 5.7Ghz to match the results with my 1100 @ 4244mhz


----------



## Kvjavs

Any reason I should get this over the Sabertooth 990FX other than the X-Fi 2?


----------



## mav2000

Xfi2 is probably the worst reason to get this board over the Sabertooth. I would rather concentrate on the other features/benefits, out of which bios updates are the most important to me. The other one I can think of immediately is probably the VRM design and the 8 + 4 pin cpu power.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> 
> Any reason I should get this over the Sabertooth 990FX other than the X-Fi 2?


Hinestly they are both good and in reviews they both overclocked the same but I spent the few extra because the advanced rma on ROG boards since its their premier program and since its their top of the line motherboard I figured support with bios updates would have priority on this one and it has. New beta updates out all the time where as the sabertooth one guess had some FX growing pains with slow updates


----------



## Tweeky

ASUS keeps their top of the line CH5F more up to date with BIOS

The Sabertooth is a very nice board though

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> 
> Any reason I should get this over the Sabertooth 990FX other than the X-Fi 2?


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> 
> Any reason I should get this over the Sabertooth 990FX other than the X-Fi 2?


I thought you were going Intel? Didn't you want that Maximus IV Gene when you saw it came out?


----------



## OneAsusExtremz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneAsusExtremz*
> 
> Thanks for the program advice, running it now......
> 
> CPU1.jpg 81k .jpg file
> 
> 
> CPUSingle.jpg 80k .jpg file
> 
> 
> OpenGL1.jpg 83k .jpg file
> 
> 
> OpenGLSingle.jpg 82k .jpg file
> 
> EDIT: 42.86 is with crossfire disabled
> so a whole 2 fps? somethings wrong here
> some how i dont think those are good numbers...
> This is with SCII running in the background i forgot to close it haha


Ok so update, i was running the most current Catalyst Drivers, however i left the install alone (for CCC and such) and force changed the driver "have disk" way in device manager to driver 11.8 and got a instantly better FPS 51.60 (AMD Overdrive off) (AMD Overdrive on with default values 52.35fps)on Cinebench64 when it was only 44 before.. these drivers are making me start to wish i got a 580....

any thoughts? Also what are good values for the Overdrive, or should i even use this and get a better Overdrive app?

EDIT : Tweeky - what version driver/CCC/caps you running?


----------



## Tweeky

I have two XFX HD-585X-ZAFC in crossfire

running on a ASUS Crosshair IV Formula

caps = ?


----------



## OneAsusExtremz

How are you getting better performace then me!? i dont understand my system should be killer but its not much better then my system i made a few months ago

i also knotice you have the 157mhz during 2d operation.. you running single monitor? do you ever knotice green particles on desktop?

[CAPS] = catalyst application profile

EDIT: so under the Graphics Overdrive i saw a few videos where they say to just max (Default - 810)GPU Clock (950)/ (Default - 1250)Memory Clock (1350) settings but the power, when i do that, about 1 min into a game (any game) hard lock of the computer then bluescreen with atikmdag.sys, from what im reading it has to do with multi monitors?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneAsusExtremz*
> 
> How are you getting better performace then me!? i dont understand my system should be killer but its not much better then my system i made a few months ago
> i also knotice you have the 157mhz during 2d operation.. you running single monitor? do you ever knotice green particles on desktop?
> [CAPS] = catalyst application profile


I do not know I try to run as much at default/auto as I can

I do have 2-60gb ssd in raid 0 with Win 7 home

I run single monitor Samsung PX2370

No green particles on desktop

Mostly I use this computer to run my weather station and to process weather maps

I have not loaded any caps

I have noted that the Freq. varies from 157mhz to 725mhz depending on the load

When ever I overclock my video cards they will not go very high [2%] so I normally run them at default

Maybe some of this info. will help

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/310751-33-radeon-5850-crossfire-setup-issues


----------



## C3l4h1r

Hey guys,

I'd love to be a proud new owner of a Crosshair V 990FX, however I've got a slight problem/question.

I currently have a XFX Black edition 750W, after doing some research and only getting more confused, I decided to ask here, seeing as this to ask.

With the following information, hopefully enough for you guys, can anyone tell me if I can use my current PSU with the Crosshair:

XFX XPS-750W-BES
Type of connector:
ATX connector (500mm) 20+4 pin 1
4+4 pin EPS12V/ATX12V connector (530mm) 1
8 pin EPS12V (530mm) 1
6+2 pin PCIe (570mm) 2

Modular Cables
SATA (350mm+150mm+150mm) 3
SATA (450mm+150mm+150mm) 3
SATA (550mm+150mm+150mm) 3
5.25" Drive (350mm+150mm) 2
5.25" Drive (450mm+150mm+150mm) 3
5.25" Drive (550mm+150mm+150mm) 3
Single 5.25" to dual 3.5" Drive adapter (150mm) 1
6+2 pin PCIe (550mm) 2


----------



## Tweeky

Yes

I use a 750 watt power supply with mine

http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/

http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3l4h1r*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I'd love to be a proud new owner of a Crosshair V 990FX, however I've got a slight problem/question.
> I currently have a XFX Black edition 750W, after doing some research and only getting more confused, I decided to ask here, seeing as this to ask.
> With the following information, hopefully enough for you guys, can anyone tell me if I can use my current PSU with the Crosshair:
> XFX XPS-750W-BES
> Type of connector:
> ATX connector (500mm) 20+4 pin 1
> 4+4 pin EPS12V/ATX12V connector (530mm) 1
> 8 pin EPS12V (530mm) 1
> 6+2 pin PCIe (570mm) 2
> Modular Cables
> SATA (350mm+150mm+150mm) 3
> SATA (450mm+150mm+150mm) 3
> SATA (550mm+150mm+150mm) 3
> 5.25" Drive (350mm+150mm) 2
> 5.25" Drive (450mm+150mm+150mm) 3
> 5.25" Drive (550mm+150mm+150mm) 3
> Single 5.25" to dual 3.5" Drive adapter (150mm) 1
> 6+2 pin PCIe (550mm) 2


Yeah your good.

Just in case your curious my system pulls a max of 490watts at the wall while playing BF3 with my signature. Probably 450watt output to computer depending on power supply efficiency


----------



## C3l4h1r

I'd read some stuff about EPS and ATX12v connectors/cables and it really confused me, hence I asked here.
Thanks a lot, can't wait till my money gets in =D


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3l4h1r*
> 
> I'd read some stuff about EPS and ATX12v connectors/cables and it really confused me, hence I asked here.
> Thanks a lot, can't wait till my money gets in =D


Nice!


----------



## darthjoe229

OK guys, I've got an issue. Just installed a new FX 8150, OC to 3995Mhz on a Megahalems. However, I'm getting a bunch of funky issues. Minecraft can't talk to the server, my Minecraft server software can't talk to the outside world, AIM won't connect, Blackboard gives me a 201 error and gmail gives me a 501 error. When I do a google search it complains about outdated certificates.

What is going on here?









Figured it's probably the board, also I just went from 404 to 903 UEFI version when I added the proc. I've reset the CMOS but I have no idea what it is.

Help me, please!

This has been fixed, as I was hoping it wasn't even my fault. Silly university firewalls T_T


----------



## beefcrinkle

Hey guys, so I have been trouble shooting my stabibilty issues and think its ram related. I will lock up or bsod and load times in games and programs are insane. My ram is in the sign and would love some recommendations on what I can get or try. I'm running every thing from a clean reset of BIOS as of now with no bsods

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## nostalgia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beefcrinkle*
> 
> Hey guys, so I have been trouble shooting my stabibilty issues and think its ram related. I will lock up or bsod and load times in games and programs are insane. My ram is in the sign and would love some recommendations on what I can get or try. I'm running every thing from a clean reset of BIOS as of now with no bsods
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


Your memory sticks, are they the same as these: G. Skill Sniper F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR?

I'm not an expert, but do you believe this may be a compatibility issue or do you suspect your memory sticks are faulty? I believe my sticks are quite close to what you have and I haven't had any issues like the ones you're describing.

I'm not sure if this is of any help, but you could run a MaxxMEM test and compare the results to the ones found in the AMD MaxxMEM thread and see if there are any odd readings: AMD MaxxMEM Results/Rankings

Also, if you feel the sticks may be bad, you could run a Memtest if you haven't already: Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool

I suppose you have set the memory timings manually in the BIOS? My memory is currently running pretty close to the defaults (default voltage is 1.5 volts, 9-10-9-28-2T timings and I have memory frequency currently set to 1600MHz). There's a lot of room for fine tuning, but should be stable at those settings.

Is your system overclocked or do these issues occur even on default (CPU & NB) clocks?


----------



## darthjoe229

Just thought I'd leave this here

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2109506


----------



## beefcrinkle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostalgia*
> 
> Your memory sticks, are they the same as these: G. Skill Sniper F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR?
> I'm not an expert, but do you believe this may be a compatibility issue or do you suspect your memory sticks are faulty? I believe my sticks are quite close to what you have and I haven't had any issues like the ones you're describing.
> I'm not sure if this is of any help, but you could run a MaxxMEM test and compare the results to the ones found in the AMD MaxxMEM thread and see if there are any odd readings: AMD MaxxMEM Results/Rankings
> Also, if you feel the sticks may be bad, you could run a Memtest if you haven't already: Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool
> I suppose you have set the memory timings manually in the BIOS? My memory is currently running pretty close to the defaults (default voltage is 1.5 volts, 9-10-9-28-2T timings and I have memory frequency currently set to 1600MHz). There's a lot of room for fine tuning, but should be stable at those settings.
> Is your system overclocked or do these issues occur even on default (CPU & NB) clocks?


Yep that's what im running. Mem test after about 2 hours shows no issues. do not have the time to run it for more then that. I have to have my timings set at 11-11-11-24-2t 1.5v just to be stable. Now im having issues getting out of sleep. have to power machine down by shutting PSU off before it will start. switched slots and even RMAd the mobo. still having issues.


----------



## headmixer

Hey Guys and Gals,

Setting around being bord the other night, decided to test the 9920 BIOS on my C5F.

Turns out, It was not such a good idea.

9920 BIOS seems to have "Hard Set" something on the board that will not allow the NB to be clocked over 2972Mhz, and that was unstable. Anything over that and NO POST.

I have been running 3034Mhz on the NB from the first day I got the board.

I have now tried every BIOS from 404 to 903, and a couple of the 99xx.

Was running 9911, and had no trouble with it at all.

None have unlocked whatever was set on the board.

May just be me.

"Be Warned" that this may happed to your board with the 9920 BIOS.

I hope a future release will correct this issue.

Edit: I seem to have this worked out. (See later post)


----------



## Tweeky

thanks for the info +1


----------



## IOSEFINI

I dont have problems with CPU/NB @ 3000+ (BIOS 9920)


----------



## beefcrinkle

Now my sticks are showing they are single channel not dual. have the setup right. also getting lower then DDR2 scores with MaxxMEM.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer*
> 
> Hey Guys and Gals,
> Setting around being bord the other night, decided to test the 9920 BIOS on my C5F.
> Turns out, It was not such a good idea.
> 9920 BIOS seems to have "Hard Set" something on the board that will not allow the NB to be clocked over 2972Mhz, and that was unstable. Anything over that and NO POST.
> I have been running 3034Mhz on the NB from the first day I got the board.
> I have now tried every BIOS from 404 to 903, and a couple of the 99xx.
> Was running 9911, and had no trouble with it at all.
> None have unlocked whatever was set on the board.
> May just be me.
> "Be Warned" that this may happed to your board with the 9920 BIOS.
> I hope a future release will correct this issue.


So you flashed back and its still locked?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beefcrinkle*
> 
> Now my sticks are showing they are single channel not dual. have the setup right. also getting lower then DDR2 scores with MaxxMEM.


On 9920?

---
Gez I was planning on installing today too but got sucked into bf3 instead, good thing


----------



## beefcrinkle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beefcrinkle*
> 
> Now my sticks are showing they are single channel not dual. have the setup right. also getting lower then DDR2 scores with MaxxMEM.


On 9920

Yea I'm on the latest BIOS. I'm also getting random restarts with no error codes now. Will do it random could be hours or minutes


----------



## mrinfinit3

OCN User Name: mrinfinit3
CPU Type: FX-8120
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2087368


----------



## Tweeky

mrinfinit3 please see instruction on 1st page

your OCN name needs to be inserted into your cpu-z validation


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> I dont have problems with CPU/NB @ 3000+ (BIOS 9920)


Thanks to "IOSEFINI" I seem to have worked the 9920 BIOS issue I had earlier.









Running 903 BIOS and forcing the FSB over 300, I got my rig to post and load into win7.

After a little tweeking over 300 FSB, I tried my normal settings.

The BIOS seemed to be working normal again.

So, I reflashed the 9920 and it works great. (Go figure)









Not sure what caused the issue to start with, maybe a bad flash.

To those that may want to try 9920 BIOS, It works fine.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer*
> 
> Hey Guys and Gals,
> Setting around being bord the other night, decided to test the 9920 BIOS on my C5F.
> Turns out, It was not such a good idea.
> 9920 BIOS seems to have "Hard Set" something on the board that will not allow the NB to be clocked over 2972Mhz, and that was unstable. Anything over that and NO POST.
> I have been running 3034Mhz on the NB from the first day I got the board.
> I have now tried every BIOS from 404 to 903, and a couple of the 99xx.
> Was running 9911, and had no trouble with it at all.
> None have unlocked whatever was set on the board.
> May just be me.
> "Be Warned" that this may happed to your board with the 9920 BIOS.
> I hope a future release will correct this issue.


I think I have tried this too and it would not post for me either. I am not sure though. I will test it out and keep you updated.

Current settings:

Multi:

20.0
FSB:

250Mhz
RAM:

2000Mhz
NB:

2500Mhz
HT:

2750Mhz
Clock:

5000Mhz - 1.48v


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Sorry didnt mean for it to print like that.


----------



## Tweeky

thanks for the info


----------



## headmixer

Hi C5Fers,

Just picked up an FX8150 from the EGG.









Paid too much, of course.









Will be fun, when it gets here.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer*
> 
> Hi C5Fers,
> Just picked up an FX8150 from the EGG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paid too much, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be fun, when it gets here.


Oh please post before and after, seemed like my 1100 did better so i sold mine but now there is a little more info on them


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Oh please post before and after, seemed like my 1100 did better so i sold mine but now there is a little more info on them


This. I still haven't gotten one due to the release reviews but seeing some real users results would be nice.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Oops ...my bad bud forgot I just rebuilt my raid config and changed the rigs name lol.. Ill repost a new cu-z shot when I get home.... hopefully with much better results than the average 5ghz clock with crappy ram timings ... just updated to 9920 from the 800 series bios so have big hopes there.

However while I got your guys attention....
Anyone have issues in 3-way SLI with GPU2 not being able to link? The gpu works independently in [email protected] applications and as a dedicated physx card... but what's the point in that? Its got to be a mobo/ bios issue since the gpu pci-e slot is reading as 1x while gpu 1 &3 are reading as 16x.....They all 3 worked flawlessly in sli when I had the 1090t installed.. but gpu2 dropped immediately after the 8120 was dropped in... Hope its just a software issue since the entire rig is under water which would be a total pain in the &$*% to rip apart for rma.

Thanks
Jake:thumb:


----------



## alexmaia_br

OCN User Name: alexmaia_br
CPU Type: fx-8150
CPUZ Validation:


----------



## AccellGarage

AGESA update CHVF 9921.ROM from kingpincooling with shammy,

http://www.mediafire.com/?rp4xb19fkjc3g66


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Oh please post before and after, seemed like my 1100 did better so i sold mine but now there is a little more info on them


Thanks for asking,
I don't normaly do a lot of CPU benching.
The "FX" CPUs are new technolagy, and most benching software / operating systems don't have the proper "instruction set" to take full advantage of the multi threading/floating point features that the FX8120/8150 have to offer. Untill the software/operating system catch up to technolagy, there dosen't seem to be any point in doing any benching and posting the same results as all the others.
I am mostly getting this because I am an AMD Fan, loyalist, enthusiast.

Edit: Read the user feedback left on Newegg.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=19-103-960&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=5&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29&Page=1

Edit Again: I was kidding about paying too much for the FX8150. You do realize that I paid *$309US* for my 1090t when it was released? So, The *$269US* that I paid for the FX8150 is a *great deal* .


----------



## Tweeky

thanks for the update +1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*
> 
> AGESA update CHVF 9921.ROM from kingpincooling with shammy,
> http://www.mediafire.com/?rp4xb19fkjc3g66


----------



## Sniffyy

Sniffy - FX-8120 - ASUS Crosshair V
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2115446










Also whats with ht link defaulting to 2600Mhz when set to auto?


----------



## Sniffyy

edit: double post


----------



## ghostrider85

Hello there, im new here, i just got my new crosshair v board yesterday and now its running great! Ill post my cpu z later when i get home. I need an advice which output should i use with my tritton ax pro.

I originally tought that using those analog output is the best set up, but i found out that can't play blu ray movies with that set up, i have to use digital audio output which is the optical or hdmi.

I want to use headphones, which means that the hdmi will be out of the equation. I can use the optical out, connecting it to the decoder that comes with the ax pro headphone, that decoder can only decode dolby digital though, no dts.

My biggest concern is about gaming, will am i gonna get true 5.1 surround on games using the onboard optical out? Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*
> 
> AGESA update CHVF 9921.ROM from kingpincooling with shammy,
> http://www.mediafire.com/?rp4xb19fkjc3g66


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> thanks for the update +1


How is the new bios update working with the BD? Do you know what changes were made from 9920? Can you notice performance increase or stability increase with bios update?
What do you have your 8150 running at?

Please let me know how this update works for your 8150 compared to the 9920 bios.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tweeky

I have seen this with my 8150

with older chips the HT we normally set to 2000

the HT will follow the NB setting if it is left on auto

some are saying with the bulldozer the HT should be set to 3000 to help with stability

I have my HT set to 3000 and my NB set 2500 but it did not help me

My big problem is with cooling at higher freq. the bulldozer is harder to keep cool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniffyy*
> 
> Sniffy - FX-8120 - ASUS Crosshair V
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2115446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also whats with ht link defaulting to 2600Mhz when set to auto?


----------



## Tweeky

I have not tried 9920 or 9921 I have been waiting on other to take the leap

With my cooling I have my 8150 set to 4250 @1.28 volts [17x 250] if I set it higher it will *over heat* 62C+

The 8150 is hard to keep cool with air cooling above 4300

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> How is the new bios update working with the BD? Do you know what changes were made from 9920? Can you notice performance increase or stability increase with bios update?
> What do you have your 8150 running at?
> Please let me know how this update works for your 8150 compared to the 9920 bios.
> Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tweeky

Bulldozer FX-8150 overclocking video


----------



## mrinfinit3

Updated as promised:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2119495


----------



## Attermire

AGESA update CHVF 9921.ROM from kingpincooling with shammy,
http://www.mediafire.com/?rp4xb19fkjc3g66

HI all! ...what's the deal with this bios? it isn't on the Asus site, is it for the crosshair V?
a leaked beta or something? :I'd rather know before I try and
install, cheers


----------



## el gappo

Yeah consider it a beta bios. It works fine btw









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2118586


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attermire*
> 
> AGESA update CHVF 9921.ROM from kingpincooling with shammy,
> http://www.mediafire.com/?rp4xb19fkjc3g66
> HI all! ...what's the deal with this bios? it isn't on the Asus site, is it for the crosshair V?
> a leaked beta or something? :I'd rather know before I try and
> install, cheers


The bios update is for crosshair v. I have 9920 installed right now and works great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Yeah consider it a beta bios. It works fine btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2118586


Do you know what the difference is between 9920 and 9921? What changes were made? Can you notice any increase in performance or stability?

Let me know how it works for you. Thanks


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

I forgot that you just started using the BD right? 9921 bios is probably the only bios you have worked with.

How is the performance and stability with BD with 9921 bios? Do you still have it on LN2 or do you have a different cooling on it now?

Let me know what kind of settings you have when around 5GHz if you can. Voltage, frquencies, settings. Let me know what some of your scores are on cinebench. With 9920 bios at 5GHz got 8.12 on cinebench. Let me know how yours compares.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ghostrider85

Can i join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2122779


----------



## el gappo

Is that a real parrot?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I forgot that you just started using the BD right? 9921 bios is probably the only bios you have worked with.
> How is the performance and stability with BD with 9921 bios? Do you still have it on LN2 or do you have a different cooling on it now?
> Let me know what kind of settings you have when around 5GHz if you can. Voltage, frquencies, settings. Let me know what some of your scores are on cinebench. With 9920 bios at 5GHz got 8.12 on cinebench. Let me know how yours compares.
> Thanks for the help.


Last time I tried BD was before release so I never tries 9920. I gather its just a stability fix for steam games, deus ex and shogun etc.

There is a vast improvement over 9903 and 9911 tho, couldn't even boot an OC with this chip, nor could pizzaman on those old bios's.

Had a go on single stage yesterday as there's only a few litres of Ln2, 3d performance was naf ;


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Is that a real parrot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I tried BD was before release so I never tries 9920. I gather its just a stability fix for steam games, deus ex and shogun etc.
> There is a vast improvement over 9903 and 9911 tho, couldn't even boot an OC with this chip, nor could pizzaman on those old bios's.
> Had a go on single stage yesterday as there's only a few litres of Ln2, 3d performance was naf ;


Are you stable at 5.5Ghz with voltage at 1.536v? I have to go 1.525v for 4.9Ghz and to get stable at 5.02Ghz I have to take voltage up to 1.575v. How do you have it stable at 5.5GHz with only 1.536v?

What are your settings in bios for this clock? What is your VID stock voltage for your 8150 chip?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> *Had a go on single stage* yesterday as there's only a few litres of Ln2, 3d performance was naf ;[/URL]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Are you stable at 5.5Ghz with voltage at 1.536v? I have to go 1.525v for 4.9Ghz and to get stable at 5.02Ghz I have to take voltage up to 1.575v. How do you have it stable at 5.5GHz with only 1.536v?
> What are your settings in bios for this clock? What is your VID stock voltage for your 8150 chip?


Phase cooled. Temps are close to -40C, the phase cant handle the load @ 5.5 for to long so I'm not doing any silly stress testing.

Bit of pcmark atm


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Has anyone done any expirementing with PCIe overclocking? Does this have any effect on Video cards? Does this increase graphics bandwidth? Is it worth it to overclock the PCIe frequency?

Please only answer if you have experience with this.

Thank


----------



## ihatelolcats

for some reason my usb drive isn't being recognized by ez flash in bios. which is weird because i flashed it two or three times that way before. and of course it fails to read from a hard drive. i guess i can just burn a cd lol. waste of ~695 MB. anyone else having issues like this?


----------



## Tweeky

check your thumb drive to see if it is fat32 format if not format it fat32
down load the bios file and try again

put only the rom file on the thumb drive

insert the thumb drive and reboot and go into the bios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> for some reason my usb drive isn't being recognized by ez flash in bios. which is weird because i flashed it two or three times that way before. and of course it fails to read from a hard drive. i guess i can just burn a cd lol. waste of ~695 MB. anyone else having issues like this?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> check your thumb drive to see if it is fat32 format if not format it fat32
> 
> down load the bios file and try again
> put only the rom file on the thumb drive
> insert the thumb drive and reboot and go into the bios


no go. does it matter what port it's in? i tried several

edit: usb 3 spoofing or whatever was disabled. enabled it and it was recognized. thanks for the help


----------



## pwnography6

Count me in....


----------



## AccellGarage

Looking is Good Brader Pwnography6.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Has anyone been able to stabablize a FX-8120 at 5.0+GHz with this board yet? If so, please let me know how you did it.

Also, is the 9921 the latest bios for this board right now?

Does anyone know why when you increase the overcurrent protection that you have less overclocking headroom. When I disable or set 100-110% for overcurrent protection I can post at 5Ghz but when I increase it to like 120-130% then it wont post. Does anyone know why this is happening? I thought that with higher setting means higher overclock but it is not working like that.

All comments are appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Does anyone know what the difference is between bios v9920 and v9921? What changes have they made? Is 9921 the latest bios for this board right now?

El gappo, have you tried any overclocking with disabling cores yet. I found out from someone else that you had a BD when it was first released. Have you seen any increase in performance since then with the FX chip? Let me know how you BD is doing and if there are any updates for performance or stability for the chip.

Thanks


----------



## el gappo

For cpu-z I have.

Haven't really been paying attention to be honest. When I have time I will compare my old pre release results to ones on a new bios.

One strange thing did happen.. I used 9905 and 9911 bios's with an early cpu, was fine. But when we did that benchoff with a newer retail cpu the older 2 bios's wouldnt boot an overclock with the new chip... Don't know if AMD made some minor tweaks or what but it was strange. Pizzaman confirmed the issue on his setup also.

Also don't be piddling about with ocp on air, that's for ln2.


----------



## Bloitz

Did a quick search of the thread but didn't really find an answer. Does the 0903 BIOS have any use for Denebs? Or is it mainly a Bulldozer BIOS?


----------



## Tweeky

Good question
Bios 0903 was probably mostly for the bulldozer where as 0813 was priory to the release of bulldozer
I have not heard that Bios 0903 is better than 0813 for older CPU's

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0903.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-0903.zip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloitz*
> 
> Did a quick search of the thread but didn't really find an answer. Does the 0903 BIOS have any use for Denebs? Or is it mainly a Bulldozer BIOS?


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloitz*
> 
> Did a quick search of the thread but didn't really find an answer. Does the 0903 BIOS have any use for Denebs? Or is it mainly a Bulldozer BIOS?


I updated to 0903 BIOS running a 1090T and have not noticed any difference in functionality or performance +/- either way


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> For cpu-z I have.
> Haven't really been paying attention to be honest. When I have time I will compare my old pre release results to ones on a new bios.
> One strange thing did happen.. I used 9905 and 9911 bios's with an early cpu, was fine. But when we did that benchoff with a newer retail cpu the older 2 bios's wouldnt boot an overclock with the new chip... Don't know if AMD made some minor tweaks or what but it was strange. Pizzaman confirmed the issue on his setup also.
> Also don't be piddling about with ocp on air, that's for ln2.


I tried the 9921 bios update from the 9920 and you cannot disable single cores in 9921. I am however able to disable individual cores in 9920 bios. Does yours feature individual core disable in 9921?

I have been trying tests with 1 core disabled in each module. Just wanted to know if you have a latest bios that features individual core disable.

Does anyone know if there is a bios update from 9921 or if that is the latest one for now?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> I updated to 0903 BIOS running a 1090T and have not noticed any difference in functionality or performance +/- either way


I noticed a huge difference with 0903.... there was added memory support and stability fixes. Before the update I was not able to OC my ram even 15mhz without getting blue screens. now I got it oc'd from 1600 to 1750 no issues whatsoever. also running a 1090T.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Does anyone happen to know how to reassign the pci-e 2 8x/1x back to 8x from the 1x default setting? It mentions in the manual on page 2-13 at * #6 (paragraph 6) that it can manually be reassigned but then forwards towards another page which has zero reference to the subject. Called Asus tech line... was instantly upgraded to lvl2 then transferred to engineering who were not able to tell me either...or so that's what I could understand...their English over @ engineering is horrid.

For Those who don't want to find their manual:
Quote:


> _
> *In CrossfireX or SLI mode, use the PCIe 2.0 x 16_1 and PCIe 2.0 x 16/8_3 slots for PCI Express x16 graphics cards to get better performance.
> 
> *Use the PCIe x16_1, x8/x1_2 and x16/x8_3 slots for 3 way SLI/CrossfireX mode.
> 
> *If you install a PCIe x16 graphics card on to the PCIe x16_1 slot, a PCIe device with a bandwidth faster than x8 link to the PCIe x16/x8_3 slot, and a PCIe device with a bandwidth slower than the x4 link to the PCIe x8/x1_2 slot, the three PCIe x16 slots will work at x16, x16, x1 link as the default.
> 
> If you install a PCIe x16 graphics card on to the PCIe x16_1 slot, a PCIe device with a bandwidth slower than x8 link to the PCIe x16/x8_3 slot, and a PCIe device with a bandwidth faster than the x4 link to the PCIe x8/x1_2 slot, the three PCIe x16 slots witll work at x16, x8, x8 link as the default.
> 
> *You may manually reassign the link width of PCIe x8/x1_2 and PCIe x16/x8_3 slots in BIOS settings._


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> Does anyone happen to know how to reassign the pci-e 2 8x/1x back to 8x from the 1x default setting? It mentions in the manual on page 2-13 at * #6 (paragraph 6) that it can manually be reassigned but then forwards towards another page which has zero reference to the subject. Called Asus tech line... was instantly upgraded to lvl2 then transferred to engineering who were not able to tell me either...or so that's what I could understand...their English over @ engineering is horrid.
> For Those who don't want to find their manual:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> *In CrossfireX or SLI mode, use the PCIe 2.0 x 16_1 and PCIe 2.0 x 16/8_3 slots for PCI Express x16 graphics cards to get better performance.
> 
> *Use the PCIe x16_1, x8/x1_2 and x16/x8_3 slots for 3 way SLI/CrossfireX mode.
> 
> *If you install a PCIe x16 graphics card on to the PCIe x16_1 slot, a PCIe device with a bandwidth faster than x8 link to the PCIe x16/x8_3 slot, and a PCIe device with a bandwidth slower than the x4 link to the PCIe x8/x1_2 slot, the three PCIe x16 slots will work at x16, x16, x1 link as the default.
> 
> If you install a PCIe x16 graphics card on to the PCIe x16_1 slot, a PCIe device with a bandwidth slower than x8 link to the PCIe x16/x8_3 slot, and a PCIe device with a bandwidth faster than the x4 link to the PCIe x8/x1_2 slot, the three PCIe x16 slots witll work at x16, x8, x8 link as the default.
> 
> *You may manually reassign the link width of PCIe x8/x1_2 and PCIe x16/x8_3 slots in BIOS settings._
Click to expand...

I really dont know anything about this but I will check into it. What you are trying to say is that you want to change pcie x1 slot to pcie x8 slot? Or want to change pciex16 that is set to x1 speed, to x8 speed? Not exactly sure what you are trying to acheive.

I will look into it and see if I can find something but please try to clarify your goal.

Thanks


----------



## headmixer

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2130853
Oh what fun it is, to have an FX in my PC.


----------



## bo40

may i please join this club http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068249
i voted to include all 9xx chipsets because besides this CHV i have 2 machines with sabertooths in them and i still have my CHIVE machine as well


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2130853
> Oh what fun it is, to have an FX in my PC.


it is fun i had a 1100t in this machine i orderd the 8150 at midnight the night of its release with overnight shipping have been a hugh fan ever since first power up


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Has anyone been able to stabablize a FX-8120 at 5.0+GHz with this board yet? If so, please let me know how you did it.
> Also, is the 9921 the latest bios for this board right now?
> Does anyone know why when you increase the overcurrent protection that you have less overclocking headroom. When I disable or set 100-110% for overcurrent protection I can post at 5Ghz but when I increase it to like 120-130% then it wont post. Does anyone know why this is happening? I thought that with higher setting means higher overclock but it is not working like that.
> All comments are appreciated.
> Thanks


i dont no about the 8120 but my 8150 is stable at this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068249 on the bios im running 0903


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Has anyone been able to stabablize a FX-8120 at 5.0+GHz with this board yet? If so, please let me know how you did it.
> Also, is the 9921 the latest bios for this board right now?
> Does anyone know why when you increase the overcurrent protection that you have less overclocking headroom. When I disable or set 100-110% for overcurrent protection I can post at 5Ghz but when I increase it to like 120-130% then it wont post. Does anyone know why this is happening? I thought that with higher setting means higher overclock but it is not working like that.
> All comments are appreciated.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> i dont no about the 8120 but my 8150 is stable at this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068249 on the bios im running 0903
Click to expand...

I have been able to stabilize 250MHz x 20 = 5000Mhz but I have to set Vcore at 1.525 with LLC at extreme. Vcore jumps to 1.58 under load. Gets pretty hot too.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I really dont know anything about this but I will check into it. What you are trying to say is that you want to change pcie x1 slot to pcie x8 slot? Or want to change pciex16 that is set to x1 speed, to x8 speed? Not exactly sure what you are trying to acheive.
> I will look into it and see if I can find something but please try to clarify your goal.
> Thanks


Well none of the above exactly. Too put it short... since the required bios update for BD release *3-way* SLI configurations do not work... the PCI-e 2 8x/1x reverts to 1x speed which nvidia gpus are not able to run at... thus it disabled the card when attempting to run them in 3way sli... both the nvcp and widows label the gpu as running @ a 1x speed... I still have an open dialog with asus engineering about the issue and was told a few hours ago (it's kinda nice they're on "Taiwan" time since I'm only up late PST) that they have had _" a few dozen reports of this issue..."_---kinda makes me feel better that it's not just me in that regard. However, I still haven't been able to get a strait answer out of them regarding the instruction in the manual . I mean you'd figure that since it's actually printed that they would simply be able to tell me how to change it.
The only other hardware on that IRQ is the PCI slot and the ASM1061 controller...I disabled the controller and moved my back up drives over to the AMD controller and there is no other other hardware installed on the lanes other than the GPUs so PCI-e 2 8x/1x should NOT be downgrading itself to 1x . Ive eliminated the nv drivers being an issue on another board as well as individually testing the gpus.
If pci-e 3/ gpu 3 is removed than pci-e-2 bumps up to full 16x as it should; when pci-e 3/ gpu-3 is re-installed pci-e 2/GPU-2 drops to 1x instead of 8x like it should.

BTW all this hardware testing is becoming a real PITA with a full liquid cooled rig......my wife's gunna kill me when she sees the carpet









Sorry... hope I made sense there...Im racking my brains here lol


----------



## Tatakai All

I still haven't gotten a BD chip due to the extreme disappointment from its nightmarish release. I've been hearing lately though that bios updates been boosting its performance and that a W7 scheduler patch is coming out soon that will give it another performance boost. I'd like to hear first hand from BD users with CHV what kind of stories they have so I can decide if I'm going to get BD or just wait for PD. My 955 is really showing its age and I'd like to get a new cpu soon.


----------



## j0hnnn

OCN User Name: j0hnnn
CPU Type: Phenom II X6 1100T
CPUZ Validation:


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> I still haven't gotten a BD chip due to the extreme disappointment from its nightmarish release. I've been hearing lately though that bios updates been boosting its performance and that a W7 scheduler patch is coming out soon that will give it another performance boost. I'd like to hear first hand from BD users with CHV what kind of stories they have so I can decide if I'm going to get BD or just wait for PD. My 955 is really showing its age and I'd like to get a new cpu soon.


I'm also waiting for the Windows 7 Patch.
Quote:


> *Patch for Windows 7 to support CMT Technology*
> 
> It's a well known fact to all of us that Microsoft Windows 7 cannot recognize AMD Bulldozer's very efficient CMT technology, which is supported only from Windows 8, but Windows 8 is still in developer stage. With CMT enabled, up to 10% more performance can be obtained from Bulldozer. However, AMD confirmed that it is working with Microsoft to launch a patch for Windows 7 very soon, to support CMT.


http://lenzfire.com/2011/12/amd-bulldozer-a-powerful-architecture-but-released-at-an-inappropriate-time-88199/


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *headmixer*
> 
> Hi C5Fers,
> Just picked up an FX8150 from the EGG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paid too much, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be fun, when it gets here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please post before and after, seemed like my 1100 did better so i sold mine but now there is a little more info on them
Click to expand...

Make of this what you will.
I do not extreme bench are stress test my system.
My 1090T @ 4.02 Ghz

PhII1090T4Ghz.PNG 253k .PNG file


MM1090T4Ghz.PNG 236k .PNG file

My FX 8150 @ 4.02Ghz

81504Ghz2.PNG 231k .PNG file


81504GhzMM.PNG 229k .PNG file


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> I still haven't gotten a BD chip due to the extreme disappointment from its nightmarish release. I've been hearing lately though that bios updates been boosting its performance and that a W7 scheduler patch is coming out soon that will give it another performance boost. I'd like to hear first hand from BD users with CHV what kind of stories they have so I can decide if I'm going to get BD or just wait for PD. My 955 is really showing its age and I'd like to get a new cpu soon.


I am personally satisfied with my 8120. I have my chip overclocked to 4.6Ghz for 24/7 and 5.0Ghz for gaming. It performs for me greatly.
I am not disappointed at all with my purchase. At first I was a little disappointed with stability issues and what not buy I am glad I hung on to it.
Personally I would wait until revisions come out like 8170 or 8190 for optimizations. I will be upgrading to 2nd revision of PD.

BD performs great for me. BF3, MW3, Video Editing, Video Converting and more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer*
> 
> Make of this what you will.
> I do not extreme bench are stress test my system.
> My 1090T @ 4.02 Ghz
> 
> PhII1090T4Ghz.PNG 253k .PNG file
> 
> 
> MM1090T4Ghz.PNG 236k .PNG file
> 
> My FX 8150 @ 4.02Ghz
> 
> 81504Ghz2.PNG 231k .PNG file
> 
> 
> 81504GhzMM.PNG 229k .PNG file


Overclock both chips as high as they will go and then show me what each chip is capable of. Thats how I decide. Not what they perform at at the same clock. I decide on what they are cabable of when they are taken to the max overclock for each chip. Yes you can compare performance to see which one is better at the same clock buy when can overclock higher then the other and outperform then imo it is the better chip.

Thuban has its advantages. BD has its advantages. Both are great chip from amd.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I am personally satisfied with my 8120. I have my chip overclocked to 4.6Ghz for 24/7 and 5.0Ghz for gaming. It performs for me greatly.
> I am not disappointed at all with my purchase. At first I was a little disappointed with stability issues and what not buy I am glad I hung on to it.
> Personally I would wait until revisions come out like 8170 or 8190 for optimizations. I will be upgrading to 2nd revision of PD.
> BD performs great for me. BF3, MW3, Video Editing, Video Converting and more.
> Overclock both chips as high as they will go and then show me what each chip is capable of. Thats how I decide. Not what they perform at at the same clock. I decide on what they are cabable of when they are taken to the max overclock for each chip. Yes you can compare performance to see which one is better at the same clock buy when can overclock higher then the other and outperform then imo it is the better chip.
> Thuban has its advantages. BD has its advantages. Both are great chip from amd.


i ran this at these settingshttp://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068249 24/7 for 2 weeks no matter what i did or what test i ran never got over 43 celsoius and a lot of bodashious BF3 and MW3


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> i ran this at these settingshttp://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068249 24/7 for 2 weeks no matter what i did or what test i ran never got over 43 celsoius and a lot of bodashious BF3 and MW3


Thats really good. I have to run voltage at 1.525 and LLC on extreme to get stable at 5GHz. Mine uses a lot more power for over 4.8Ghz You must of grabbed one of the nicer chips. Can you overclock higher than 5Ghz? What cooling system do you have?


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Thats really good. I have to run voltage at 1.525 and LLC on extreme to get stable at 5GHz. Mine uses a lot more power for over 4.8Ghz You must of grabbed one of the nicer chips. Can you overclock higher than 5Ghz? What cooling system do you have?


havent tried any higher YET but i will i have the level 10 gt by thermaltake it came with liquid cooling built in it works awsome too


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> havent tried any higher YET but i will i have the level 10 gt by thermaltake it came with liquid cooling built in it works awsome too


Your case came with water cooling? I dont understand, what kind of water cooler? Can you show a pic


----------



## AsanteSoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> havent tried any higher YET but i will i have the level 10 gt by thermaltake it came with liquid cooling built in it works awsome too


I notice your using 2 6990's with the FX 8150...initially I wanted to get an fx 4100...but, now I'm thinking the 8120/8150 would be a better option.. Can the 8120/8150 keep up with 2 6970 lightnings in xfire? or two gtx 570's in sli? Is your 6990's doing alright? I'd like to purchase with utmost confidence..Thank you in advance


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> I notice your using 2 6990's with the FX 8150...initially I wanted to get an fx 4100...but, now I'm thinking the 8120/8150 would be a better option.. Can the 8120/8150 keep up with 2 6970 lightnings in xfire? or two gtx 570's in sli? Is your 6990's doing alright? I'd like to purchase with utmost confidence..Thank you in advance


the CHV with the fx-8150 and the 2 6990,s in quadfire are absolutly awsome


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Your case came with water cooling? I dont understand, what kind of water cooler? Can you show a pic


Thermaltake > Item#: N82E16811133193 this is my case at newegg


----------



## AsanteSoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> the CHV with the fx-8150 and the 2 6990,s in quadfire are absolutly awsome


Ok...im convinced..Crosshair V, 8120 and dual 6970 lightnings it is..gettin a good deal on the 2 cards....im gonna have a very merry christmas now...Thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> Thermaltake > Item#: N82E16811133193 this is my case at newegg


Nice I like it. I like that case and have seen it before buy did not know that they had one that came with a water cooler. That is definitely nice. I might get that some time down the road.

I have Corsair 600T Graphite Series White Edition with Corsair H80 which is nice but not as nice as that setup. It is definitely a sweet case. Kinda expensive but its probably worth it. I have never seen any reviews on the water cooler that comes wtih the Level 10. How does it perform compared to H80?

Let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Nice I like it. I like that case and have seen it before buy did not know that they had one that came with a water cooler. That is definitely nice. I might get that some time down the road.
> I have Corsair 600T Graphite Series White Edition with Corsair H80 which is nice but not as nice as that setup. It is definitely a sweet case. Kinda expensive but its probably worth it. I have never seen any reviews on the water cooler that comes wtih the Level 10. How does it perform compared to H80?
> Let me know how that works out for you.


i have a h80 and this thermaltake set up blows it away way cooler temps


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Has anyone been having problems with AI Suite II. It has been giving me voltage warning down at bottom left corner screen. The value its giving me are rediculous to the point if they were accurate either my system would shut down or blow up.

They look like this:

CPU/NB - 0.024v

HT Link - 54.67v

DRAM - 0.00v

NB - 0.012v

These are obviously not accurate especially since my system is running fine. Does anyone know about this problem or know how to fix it. I have 9921 bios and stable at 4.93Ghz at 1.525v for gaming and 4.6Ghz at 1.425v for 24/7.

I appreciate any help regarding this matter.

Thanks you for your time and your help.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

I just got a warning about opt3 temp at 100.4C. The temp sensor is at my ram. Something is fishy and I noticed its reading the same voltages on aida64 and hwmonitor. When I hook up multimeter to voltage touch points on board the voltages are steady and hardly change.

Is there anyway to fix this?


----------



## TheBigSkysky

Can I Join Up on the party guys???

TheBigSkysky
Phenom II X6 1100T BE
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2138993


----------



## MFLucky

I'd like to join if that's ok.


----------



## AccellGarage

Hey All OCN ... Asus Crosshair V Formula suprise BIOS ROM is 1003. On FTP Asus.

Is Here :

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/

or Download this

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1003.zip

BIOS ROM is Official, not Beta

Thanks


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Has anyone been having problems with AI Suite II. It has been giving me voltage warning down at bottom left corner screen. The value its giving me are rediculous to the point if they were accurate either my system would shut down or blow up.
> 
> They look like this:
> 
> CPU/NB - 0.024v
> 
> HT Link - 54.67v
> 
> DRAM - 0.00v
> 
> NB - 0.012v
> 
> These are obviously not accurate especially since my system is running fine. Does anyone know about this problem or know how to fix it. I have 9921 bios and stable at 4.93Ghz at 1.525v for gaming and 4.6Ghz at 1.425v for 24/7.
> 
> I appreciate any help regarding this matter.
> 
> Thanks you for your time and your help.


Yes, I have noticed this.

But, It only seems to happen when I open CPU-Z or HDTune.

Seems that AISuite monitors all the sensor in the background.

Openning other apps that attemt to do the same interferes the AISuite, and pops-up a warning.

Don't know of a fix.


----------



## Tweeky

Thanks for the bios update

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*
> 
> Hey All OCN ... Asus Crosshair V Formula suprise BIOS ROM is 1003. On FTP Asus.
> Is Here :
> ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/
> or Download this
> ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1003.zip
> BIOS ROM is Official, not Beta
> Thanks


----------



## pvt.joker

any changlog on the bios update? Curious what they've patched. I'm guessing it's the AGESA patch for steam games, but you never know.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Has anyone experienced the new bios update? I noticed its not posted on asus site with 0903 or the rest of them.

Can anyone explain what the difference with 1003 bios and the others? Does it perform well with FX cpu's? What optimizations have been made?

Please, any details will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> any changlog on the bios update? Curious what they've patched. I'm guessing it's the AGESA patch for steam games, but you never know.


The 1003ROM added features same like 9913, 9920, 9921. [extreme tweaker, NB configuration>IOMMU>32bit/64bit/disable] than 0813/ 0903
I think 1003 it's update agesa, improve system stability and steam games.

Asus official site say not included Bios 1003, wait for 2 day next launch on Asus Sites.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*
> 
> The 1003ROM added features same like 9913, 9920, 9921. [extreme tweaker, NB configuration>IOMMU>32bit/64bit/disable] than 0813/ 0903
> I think 1003 it's update agesa, improve system stability and steam games.
> Asus official site say not included Bios 1003, wait for 2 day next launch on Asus Sites.


Does this mean that it is basically the same as 9921 bios?

9921 is what I am running right now. Would it be worth it to update to 1003?


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Does this mean that it is basically the same as 9921 bios?
> 9921 is what I am running right now. Would it be worth it to update to 1003?


Maybe , So 9921 is called beta and 1003 is official.


----------



## 66racer

Anyone know what bios should be most stable with phenom ii? Im trying to push into the 4300mhz range and need any advantage I can get lol. Took a break on pushing the cpu but at 4244 im so close to 4300 it keeps taunting me! lol


----------



## Kuchiyose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Anyone know what bios should be most stable with phenom ii? Im trying to push into the 4300mhz range and need any advantage I can get lol. Took a break on pushing the cpu but at 4244 im so close to 4300 it keeps taunting me! lol


What voltages and settings are you currently using? How about temps also? I'm curious because I have the same CPU and mobo and that may help me OC mine better.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuchiyose*
> 
> What voltages and settings are you currently using? How about temps also? I'm curious because I have the same CPU and mobo and that may help me OC mine better.


the 1100t is an awsome processor i know as i have 3 of them 2 are on sabertooths and 1 is on a CHIVE and i will tell all this the 1100t bottle necks the sabertooth really bad


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Bulldozer FX-8120 (4.9Ghz, FSB-250MHz, RAM-2000MHz) Playing MW3 on Eyefinity with two XFX 6790's (925Mhz/1175Mhz).

Check it out. Frames per second right around 70-80fps.


----------



## AccellGarage

I ready update BIOS 0705 to 1003 so Good to Me and X4 965BE. The DOCP RAM is good
Here I did set max DCOP 1880 where I using PC12800 [1600] ?




Testing AIDA64 v2.0
Mem Latency Bench, I get 43.1ns



Sound good to Me ... But I wanna go DOCP RAM 2000, getting no boot. What my DDR3 Patriot doesn't support but the bios 0705 so far good DOCP 2000 still single channel [disable dual channel] I don't know this.

Everybody can help how get DOCP RAM 2000.









Thanks


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*
> 
> I ready update BIOS 0705 to 1003 so Good to Me and X4 965BE. The DOCP RAM is good
> Here I did set max DCOP 1880 where I using PC12800 [1600] ?
> 
> 
> Testing AIDA64 v2.0
> Mem Latency Bench, I get 43.1ns
> 
> Sound good to Me ... But I wanna go DOCP RAM 2000, getting no boot. What my DDR3 Patriot doesn't support but the bios 0705 so far good DOCP 2000 still single channel [disable dual channel] I don't know this.
> Everybody can help how get DOCP RAM 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I am not sure that I understand your post. Is it in english?







Is the 1003v bios better or the 0703v?

Let me know what changes you have noticed and what settings you are able to get now that you couldn't before.

Thanks


----------



## AccellGarage

I've discussed DOCP clocked 2000 + with the last picture, it seems Single channel, dual channel which these inactive.

from timing, RAM driving, how?


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I am not sure that I understand your post. Is it in english?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the 1003v bios better or the 0703v?
> Let me know what changes you have noticed and what settings you are able to get now that you couldn't before.
> Thanks


i like that your running the bulldozer on your CHV i am running the 8150 on mine and the 0903 bios and this was Very easy to hit- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068249
i have a 1100t on a sabertooth and it doesent seem to do any better than my 1100 on my crosshair IV extreme so with both the 890 chipset and the 990 chipset im seein bottelnecking with the older phenom II cpu,s on the 990 chipsets


----------



## utnorris

So I have some Gskill 2133Mhz ram, 1.5v, that I got for my SB setup a while back. Any issues with running ram rated for low voltages on the CHV?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> So I have some Gskill 2133Mhz ram, 1.5v, that I got for my SB setup a while back. Any issues with running ram rated for low voltages on the CHV?


No BD can run ram at lower volts down to 1.2-1.3v. You can go to amd website and it will tell you that under the specs


----------



## Tweeky

DOCP will help one to set there memory to factory specifications

it will set the frequency, timings, voltages and drive control

It is of no help when overclocking memory beyond factory specifications

DOCP is just that a good place to start

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*
> 
> I've discussed DOCP clocked 2000 + with the last picture, it seems Single channel, dual channel which these inactive.
> from timing, RAM driving, how?


----------



## Tweeky

BIOS 1003 is now on the official ASUS download for the Crosshair V Formula

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1003.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1003.zip

Crosshair V-Formula BIOS 1003
1. Improve memory compatibility
2. Improve system stability"


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> BIOS 1003 is now on the official ASUS download for the Crosshair V Formula
> http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1003.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1003.zip
> 
> Crosshair V-Formula BIOS 1003
> 
> 1. Improve memory compatibility
> 
> 2. Improve system stability"


Thanks for that update... +rep


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> 1. Improve memory compatibility
> 
> 2. Improve system stability"


that's the same thing they said about 0903. I did get improved memory stability, but will 1003 make any difference with a 1090T, or is this purely a bulldozer update?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Improve memory compatibility
> 2. Improve system stability"
> 
> 
> 
> that's the same thing they said about 0903. I did get improved memory stability, but will 1003 make any difference with a 1090T, or is this purely a bulldozer update?
Click to expand...

Dont really know, cant hurt to try it out though. It wont decrease stability or performance, that for sure.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Dont really know, cant hurt to try it out though. It wont decrease stability or performance, that for sure.


i cant tell any difference yet but if i find anything different i will be sure to post it


----------



## utnorris

So I got mine setup on my test bed. I want to get the quirks worked out before putting it in my desk. So I have it at stock just to get it setup, but I am having some weird issues. If I go into GPU/DIMM post it freezes and looking at the screen, my GPU has been reported at x2, x8 and x16. I am only running 1 stick of ram in the first slot for trouble shooting purposes, a single HD4850, USB keyboard and mouse, DVD drive and SSD with no OS build on it yet. Do I need to tweak it for "Stock" settings? I disabled all the CPU features, although I only needed to do two since the rest by default are disabled. I am running 1003 bios. Any thoughts or ideas?

Cooling is a water and temps for the CPU are 25c and the MB is at 21c.


----------



## utnorris

So I tried just using the stock cooler and that didn't help either. I am getting reboots and lockups at random points. This is all at stock settings, haven't even tried overclocking yet. This is not a good sign if I can't even get it to run at stock speeds.


----------



## Tweeky

reset the board with the button on back

use the go button to set the ram

go in to bios hit f5 for defaults and then f10 to save

it will reboot


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> So I tried just using the stock cooler and that didn't help either. I am getting reboots and lockups at random points. This is all at stock settings, haven't even tried overclocking yet. This is not a good sign if I can't even get it to run at stock speeds.


I would keep an eye on you voltages too and see if you see any irregularities. Let us know how it goes. We are here to help.


----------



## utnorris

Yeah, I tried the reset to defaults. Rebooting and getting into the bios hasn't been an issue, it will just freeze here and there and of course if I go into the GPU/DIMM post screen it freezes. I think I will get the chip swapped out tomorrow and see if that is the issue. I know my ram is good, but I wonder if there is a compatibility issue since it was designed for SB, seems odd, but I have seen odder things in the past.
Thanks guys for the help.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Yeah, I tried the reset to defaults. Rebooting and getting into the bios hasn't been an issue, it will just freeze here and there and of course if I go into the GPU/DIMM post screen it freezes. I think I will get the chip swapped out tomorrow and see if that is the issue. I know my ram is good, but I wonder if there is a compatibility issue since it was designed for SB, seems odd, but I have seen odder things in the past.
> Thanks guys for the help.


Make sure that the RAM is not undervolted. Try increase it a lil bit, may help.
My RAM is designed for SB too - G.SKILL 2133 8-9-8 - , no problems at all


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Yeah, I tried the reset to defaults. Rebooting and getting into the bios hasn't been an issue, it will just freeze here and there and of course if I go into the GPU/DIMM post screen it freezes. I think I will get the chip swapped out tomorrow and see if that is the issue. I know my ram is good, but I wonder if there is a compatibility issue since it was designed for SB, seems odd, but I have seen odder things in the past.
> Thanks guys for the help.


I haven't had the chance of using that 1003 bios yet but I use 9921 and 9920 and it works great. Maybe try one of those bios if you cant figure it out even though there shouldn't be anything wrong with 1003 bios. It is the latest stabel bios from asus.

Just a thought. Also, check you voltages of you components. See what the stock voltage is of cpu and cpu/nb. Let me know what they are. Usually you tell if you have a good chip if stock voltage is over 1.3v in most cases.

Also the BD shouldnt have any problems with low volt ram. Its able to run ram down to 1.2-1.3v so I dont think that would be the problem but maybe. Cant burt to try it out. Maybe try increasing cpu voltage to but if you have to do that then definitely exchange for new chip


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuchiyose*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Anyone know what bios should be most stable with phenom ii? Im trying to push into the 4300mhz range and need any advantage I can get lol. Took a break on pushing the cpu but at 4244 im so close to 4300 it keeps taunting me! lol
> 
> 
> 
> What voltages and settings are you currently using? How about temps also? I'm curious because I have the same CPU and mobo and that may help me OC mine better.
Click to expand...

Sure thing. When I get home I will post the important stuff


----------



## ihatelolcats

so i overclocked my stuff a bit and it's stable in linx. but in games (bf3) it eventually starts stuttering for some number of minutes before a bluescreen. is this just instability or is something heating up too much? the processor stays under 55C. i considered that it might be overheat protection or downclocking for some reason but i'm not sure. how should i go about pinpointing what the issue is? it's kind of hard to replicate with any regularity
the only other thing i can think of is a memory issue but that seems less likely to me


----------



## Tweeky

Try "Prime 95" for about 30 minutes and keep an eye on your temperatures

http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Membership update:

Note: if you didn't fill out the membership form you aren't included in this update.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2087684



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniffyy*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2115446



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El Gappo*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2118586



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2122779



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography6*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2124426



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trailer park boy*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2132053



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0hnnn*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2132561



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBigSkysky*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2138993



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DTarve23*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2138993



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MFLucky*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2129821



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brewermoe*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2104975


Name on validation must match OCN Username


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrInfinit3*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2087368


Name on validation must match OCN Username



-ALUCARD


----------



## Tweeky

*ALUCARDVPR*

Its nice to see you back

Thanks for updating the membership


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuchiyose*
> 
> What voltages and settings are you currently using? How about temps also? I'm curious because I have the same CPU and mobo and that may help me OC mine better.


Here are 2 screens of my setup, hope it helps, this is prime stable for me but may or may not work for you. I have decent cooling too


----------



## mav2000

Is the latest bios any good with Phenom II chips?


----------



## Ryyy

A bit embarrassing to ask but it's better to be embarrassed than somewhat harm the mobo...

I just got my 600T and the Crosshair V. I'm plugging in the connectors that are coming from the front panel and I for the life of me, can't understand where the 1394 connector goes. Can anyone quickly chime in for me?

EDIT>>>> I just realized that the board doesn't have any 1394 ports ;P


----------



## mrinfinit3

umm just a heads up bud... I reposted that cpu-z validation a long while back


----------



## mrinfinit3

Playing around ran a few benches: (Will add more as I go down the list)







View More here: http://hwbot.org/user/mrinfinit3/


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> so i overclocked my stuff a bit and it's stable in linx. but in games (bf3) it eventually starts stuttering for some number of minutes before a bluescreen. is this just instability or is something heating up too much? the processor stays under 55C. i considered that it might be overheat protection or downclocking for some reason but i'm not sure. how should i go about pinpointing what the issue is? it's kind of hard to replicate with any regularity
> the only other thing i can think of is a memory issue but that seems less likely to me


i would use prime or something with a little more kick to determine if its stabalized. I have heard that linx is no good to test stability for BD. If you can get stable with prime then you're good. If your system is stable with prime and its still doing it then something else is wrong. If you still have problems try turning down video quality to high or medium and see if that helps.

If yuo have any more questions, please feel free to ask. Let me know how it goes.

Hope I could help


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Here are 2 screens of my setup, hope it helps, this is prime stable for me but may or may not work for you. I have decent cooling too


I would be careful with that extreme setting for LLC. When under load that increases cpu voltage up like 0.08-0.1v which is really a lot. I would increase vcore to 1.5 and then set on ultra high instead. This may work better for you. Ultra high setting increases vcore about 0.02-0.04v which is just right. I think that extreme setting is way to much and overvolts your cpu too much.

Hope I could help. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## pvt.joker

i want in!

OCN name: pvt.joker
CPU: FX-8120
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2148415

fixed CPU-z validation link..


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I would be careful with that extreme setting for LLC. When under load that increases cpu voltage up like 0.08-0.1v which is really a lot. I would increase vcore to 1.5 and then set on ultra high instead. This may work better for you. Ultra high setting increases vcore about 0.02-0.04v which is just right. I think that extreme setting is way to much and overvolts your cpu too much.
> Hope I could help. Let me know how it goes.


Thanks for input. On the cpu side I feel its ok. Never exceeds 1.5 and I get the lower voltage at idle. I actually normally keep it at 1.45 but sincee out I didn't want to chance instability. The cpu-nb im trying to get at 3200mhz but at the 30xx I use I should probably put at high or ultra


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Thanks for input. On the cpu side I feel its ok. Never exceeds 1.5 and I get the lower voltage at idle. I actually normally keep it at 1.45 but sincee out I didn't want to chance instability. The cpu-nb im trying to get at 3200mhz but at the 30xx I use I should probably put at high or ultra


I have heard from several people that cpu/nb clock higher than 2500-2600Mhz starts decreasing performance of chip. I have heard this from several people. I have also heard from one other person that lower clock like 2000Mhz increases performance more. I have mine set at 2500Mhz and HT at 2750Mhz and runs great. You can always do some testing though. Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## Tweeky

The settings that work best for the newer bulldozer CPU's are I believe different than the settings that work best for older CPU's

The Thuban will test better at NB freq. 3000mhz were as the bulldozer has a hard time getting to a NB freq of 3000mhz


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I have heard from several people that cpu/nb clock higher than 2500-2600Mhz starts decreasing performance of chip. I have heard this from several people. I have also heard from one other person that lower clock like 2000Mhz increases performance more. I have mine set at 2500Mhz and HT at 2750Mhz and runs great. You can always do some testing though. Let me know how it works out for you.


Thats correct for BD but some people even get 3200+ on the cpu-nb with thuban


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I would be careful with that extreme setting for LLC. When under load that increases cpu voltage up like 0.08-0.1v which is really a lot. I would increase vcore to 1.5 and then set on ultra high instead. This may work better for you. Ultra high setting increases vcore about 0.02-0.04v which is just right. I think that extreme setting is way to much and overvolts your cpu too much.
> Hope I could help. Let me know how it goes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Thanks for input. On the cpu side I feel its ok. Never exceeds 1.5 and I get the lower voltage at idle. I actually normally keep it at 1.45 but sincee out I didn't want to chance instability. The cpu-nb im trying to get at 3200mhz but at the 30xx I use I should probably put at high or ultra


Ok I want to update this a little....I believe I was on bios 9911 and it would keep me at 1.48-1.50v on prime *BUT* I was messing with the latest official bios (1003) and it spiked me WAY up to 1.522v!!!!! And when i would adjust things too keep them around 1.5v load INSTANT power off. I tried another bios which i think was 903 or 9913 and same thing. Got things down to load on prime at a max of 1.512 and did gaming on bf3 and temps were way up at 48c vs 38-41c MAX in the same ambient temp from previous days. (edit: going to double check but I have gamed an hour and saw max temp of 38c for sure, yesterday was warm at 79F and think my max was 41 or 43c) I have a feeling they tweeked things for the requirements of BD a bit and it didnt play well with the x6.

I am back on 9911 and prime max load is back to 1.48-1.5 fluctuation. All settings were the same in every bios I did today. Guess this is just some fyi, I searched for a better bios and it looks like 9911 is my favorite so far on my 1100T

edit---
Ok after 1 hour of bf3 everything being the same except on bios 9911 (vs1003), I even turned the room heater to the same 78-79F ambient temp and cpu stayed at 39c while gaming


----------



## utnorris

So I swapped out my CPU and had the same issues. Swapped out the board, same issues. I was like ***. I moved my keyboard and mouse from the blue USB slots on the end to the red USB ports and the problems went away. I haven't installed the OS yet, but just messing around I booted at 4.8Ghz with 1.36v on the cpu (24 x 200) everything else set to auto. Booted up with no issues. Granted, it's not stressed, but the fact that I booted made me happy. Tomorrow I will install the OS and start messing around with it.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> So I swapped out my CPU and had the same issues. Swapped out the board, same issues. I was like ***. I moved my keyboard and mouse from the blue USB slots on the end to the red USB ports and the problems went away. I haven't installed the OS yet, but just messing around I booted at 4.8Ghz with 1.36v on the cpu (24 x 200) everything else set to auto. Booted up with no issues. Granted, it's not stressed, but the fact that I booted made me happy. Tomorrow I will install the OS and start messing around with it.


What bios is on there? Sounds like the early 4xx one, I think it was 7xx that fixed the usb issues


----------



## SGTRoadKill

OCN User Name: SGTRoadKill
CPU Type:AMD FX 6100 (think im going to be the only one lol)
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2147428


----------



## bliynd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SGTRoadKill*
> 
> OCN User Name: SGTRoadKill
> CPU Type:AMD FX 6100 (think im going to be the only one lol)
> CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2147428


nope







I want in too!!

OCN User Name: bliynd
CPU Type:AMD FX 6100
CPUZ Validation:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2147487


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> Membership update:
> Note: if you didn't fill out the membership form you aren't included in this update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name on validation must match OCN Username
> 
> Name on validation must match OCN Username
> 
> -ALUCARD


HAXX I filled out that thing and still not up there









Also... list should be organized via frequency


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> What bios is on there? Sounds like the early 4xx one, I think it was 7xx that fixed the usb issues


1003
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SGTRoadKill*
> 
> OCN User Name: SGTRoadKill
> CPU Type:AMD FX 6100 (think im going to be the only one lol)
> CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2147428


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bliynd*
> 
> nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want in too!!
> OCN User Name: bliynd
> CPU Type:AMD FX 6100
> CPUZ Validation:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2147487


Nope, I have one, but won't ba bale to validate it till later this week.


----------



## DeadAssassin

OCN User Name: DeadAssassin
CPU Type: AMD FX 8120
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2148469


----------



## Attermire

6100 FX user here!
can I join? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2149108

(work in progress the gfx card is a stand in whilst i'm on pre-order, and my 16gb corsair 1600mhz is off for RMA !


----------



## raemen

Is this suppose to happen?
After updating to the latest bios (1003) and some windows 7 updates, the computers sleep mode doesn't really work anymore. Before the update it would sleep and turn off all fans and monitora, but now it only turns off the monitor, but the blinking power button is the same. Now I have to press the restart button to make it turn on. Any ideas on how to solve it or what setting to change?
Thanks


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raemen*
> 
> Is this suppose to happen?
> After updating to the latest bios (1003) and some windows 7 updates, the computers sleep mode doesn't really work anymore. Before the update it would sleep and turn off all fans and monitora, but now it only turns off the monitor, but the blinking power button is the same. Now I have to press the restart button to make it turn on. Any ideas on how to solve it or what setting to change?
> Thanks


Same with me, maybe BIOS setting on APM. when I set Enable on APM


----------



## Tweeky

Microsoft update to optimize the performance of AMD Bulldozer CPUs that are used by Windows 7-based or Windows Server 2008 R2-based computers is available

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2592546/

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=81VA7JDF

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=2831

*Microsoft Releases AMD Bulldozer Patch by Mistake: Incomplete Update*

http://www.brightsideofnews.com/news/2011/12/16/microsoft-releases-amd-bulldozer-patch-by-mistake2c-incomplete-download.aspx


----------



## Attermire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> Microsoft update to optimize the performance of AMD Bulldozer CPUs that are used by Windows 7-based or Windows Server 2008 R2-based computers is available
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2592546/


shame it can't be downloaded


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attermire*
> 
> shame it can't be downloaded


Mirrors have been posted all over the place. Search the Bulldozer thread.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Here is a direct download for Windows 7 Bulldozer Patch for FX Processors:

CLICK TO DOWNLOAD


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Here is a direct download for Windows 7 Bulldozer Patch for FX Processors:
> CLICK TO DOWNLOAD


after you download it what does it take to open it


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> after you download it what does it take to open it


someone else had a problem with this too. You try running as administrator?

When I double click on it it runs automotically. Then it asks to restart system and thats it


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> someone else had a problem with this too. You try running as administrator?
> When I double click on it it runs automotically. Then it asks to restart system and thats it


i tried it every way possiable but i found it on anouther site and it downloaded and installed like it should


----------



## Attermire

Forget about the patch guys, MS pulled it as it was released prematurely, word on the net says it's incomplete,
and is intended as a 2-part fix for Q1 2012...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attermire*
> 
> Forget about the patch guys, MS pulled it as it was released prematurely, word on the net says it's incomplete,
> and is intended as a 2-part fix for Q1 2012...


Yup and they say released that with the second patch combined is when noticeable gain occurs. I hope they release pt2 early since so many already installed pt1


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> i tried it every way possiable but i found it on anouther site and it downloaded and installed like it should


Yeah I dont know. I have heard as well that it is a 2 part patch but I have seen increases in gaming for sure and I am just going to leave it on until second one comes out. I get extra 30-40fps in MW3 and an extra 15-20fps in BF3. I posted screen shots in BD owners thread.

Yeah I dont know why they would release that like that knowing full well that it wasn't complete. It seems that some strang things are going on now with amd. Could just be me but it seems that all kinds of thing are getting released prematurely and information being secret or hidden or misguiding. It may just be me but I dont know.

I am going to keep the patch cause I can install and uninstall with a couple minutes so no big deal. If anyone hears anything about just having one patch without the other can be harmful, please let me know. My system is running fine but if there are going to be problems with this please be sure to let me know.

Thanks you.

If you would like the first patch let me know and send me your email and I will try to send it to you that way. It might work ir might now. Let me know.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> HAXX I filled out that thing and still not up there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also... list should be organized via frequency


What do they mean by "Link To Submission Post On OCN" ?

Does anyone know about this? What link am I supposed to put here?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

ASUS Crosshair V Formula Submission:

mikezachlowe2004
AMD FX-8120 8-Core Bulldozer
ASUS Crosshair V Formula AM3+
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2098426

I filled out the form so I hope this works. I was on it before on the starter thread but I guess this is something new. If you need anymore info please be sure to PM me.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

I am having trouble subscribing to threads. Can someone help me out with this. Evertime I click subscribe it does nothing. Is there something imparticular that needs to be done to subscribe to thread?


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Yeah I dont know. I have heard as well that it is a 2 part patch but I have seen increases in gaming for sure and I am just going to leave it on until second one comes out. I get extra 30-40fps in MW3 and an extra 15-20fps in BF3. I posted screen shots in BD owners thread.
> Yeah I dont know why they would release that like that knowing full well that it wasn't complete. It seems that some strang things are going on now with amd. Could just be me but it seems that all kinds of thing are getting released prematurely and information being secret or hidden or misguiding. It may just be me but I dont know.
> I am going to keep the patch cause I can install and uninstall with a couple minutes so no big deal. If anyone hears anything about just having one patch without the other can be harmful, please let me know. My system is running fine but if there are going to be problems with this please be sure to let me know.
> Thanks you.
> If you would like the first patch let me know and send me your email and I will try to send it to you that way. It might work ir might now. Let me know.


i see a definate increase in anything requiring cpu power expecialy


----------



## jcfsusmc

"that's the same thing they said about 0903. I did get improved memory stability, *but will 1003 make any difference with a 1090T*, or is this purely a bulldozer update?"

Yes. I have received MUCH stabler secondary memory timings, and I have been able to lower my CPU VID by and average of .05 throughout the 3600-4200 range. Mostly, the memory timings have helped me achieve extended range and length of time using IBT and prime95.

Go Thuban!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> i tried it every way possiable but i found it on anouther site and it downloaded and installed like it should
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I dont know. I have heard as well that it is a 2 part patch but I have seen increases in gaming for sure and I am just going to leave it on until second one comes out. I get extra 30-40fps in MW3 and an extra 15-20fps in BF3. I posted screen shots in BD owners thread.
> 
> Yeah I dont know why they would release that like that knowing full well that it wasn't complete. It seems that some strang things are going on now with amd. Could just be me but it seems that all kinds of thing are getting released prematurely and information being secret or hidden or misguiding. It may just be me but I dont know.
> 
> I am going to keep the patch cause I can install and uninstall with a couple minutes so no big deal. If anyone hears anything about just having one patch without the other can be harmful, please let me know. My system is running fine but if there are going to be problems with this please be sure to let me know.
> 
> Thanks you.
> 
> If you would like the first patch let me know and send me your email and I will try to send it to you that way. It might work ir might now. Let me know.
Click to expand...

Im wondering if the part 2 patch increases performance in the areas you didn't see gains in? Maybe wishfull thinking but if that happened along with the gaming performance increase would make the fx8120 a solid choice to anyone not just us on 990fx boards. Can't wait to see sli performance with high end cards


----------



## utnorris

Well I am getting closer. I have two packages coming tomorrow, one if my two GTX580's and the other are the water blocks. I got W7 installed, all the updates, drivers, etc. I ran the auto tune and got a measly 3.7Ghz, what a joke. Just playing around I did get 4.8Ghz at 1.45v cpu vcore, everything else auto and got it to boot into Windows. Need to fine tune it and run stability tests obviously, but it's promising. Anyways, pretty excited, hopefully that will carry over tomorrow when the real building begins.


----------



## verbatim81973

OCN User Name: Verbatim81973
CPU Type: Phenom II x6 1090t
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2154927


----------



## bo40

iopend a new 1 tb hard drive loaded windows 8 beta on it and it really easy to see how much faster this computer is


----------



## utnorris

Because of W8?


----------



## 66racer

I HATED windows 8 beta!! But regardless windows 8 is supposed to run faster on every system. Its was MS touted so Im sure its not just BD.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> iopend a new 1 tb hard drive loaded windows 8 beta on it and it really easy to see how much faster this computer is


it didnt make a bit of speed difference on my CHIVE with a 1100T none at all


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc*
> 
> "that's the same thing they said about 0903. I did get improved memory stability, *but will 1003 make any difference with a 1090T*, or is this purely a bulldozer update?"
> Yes. I have received MUCH stabler secondary memory timings, and I have been able to lower my CPU VID by and average of .05 throughout the 3600-4200 range. Mostly, the memory timings have helped me achieve extended range and length of time using IBT and prime95.
> Go Thuban!


cool thanks for clearing that up. although I'll probably wait until the next bios update, due to the fact that I hate manually re-entering all my settings after a bios flash. not really too happy I paid $230 to beta test a MB for asus.


----------



## daKINE792

So i got the crosshair v formula and pair it with an 8150 chip. Only problem is that when I tried to boot nothing happened. Aseus says i need the bios chip and after 7 days of waiting the chip makes no difference still nothing happens. What should I return first? Is this MB worth keeping or should I get a different brand than aseus?


----------



## HK_47

did you try the clear cmos button on the back?


----------



## Erick

Any advice on what Prime 95 setting to use with 16gb memory?

Kinda having a hard time getting it prime stable, small fft is stable but the blend isnt, tried increasing cpu/nb voltage since it seems IMC related, but no go.

Might try V core?


----------



## utnorris

Anyone running GTX580's in SLI on this board and a BD chip? How big of a bottle neck am I looking at with the FX6100? I know there is a huge difference in benching Vantage since I did that and compared it to my SB setup, but I know that doesn't really translate into real world game play. I am worried going to this setup it will kill the benefits of me having two GTX580's or even possibly three of them in SLI. Any thoughts or comments?


----------



## fuudaman

Hello everyone.

Just thought i would post and join the club







fx 8150 and chv5 looking forward to talking with all of you.

Also had a question. I get random non post startups but after a quick reset it post and boots up fine I am using the new 1003 bios and really confused.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> Any advice on what Prime 95 setting to use with 16gb memory?
> Kinda having a hard time getting it prime stable, small fft is stable but the blend isnt, tried increasing cpu/nb voltage since it seems IMC related, but no go.
> Might try V core?


Might want to try to increase voltages on the NB or HT or DRAM or maybe try loosening the timings. What are all your settings now?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004




----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Might want to try to increase voltages on the NB or HT or DRAM or maybe try loosening the timings. What are all your settings now?


Well I gave up on 4.5ghz for the moment, and went back to a more conservative OC.

Right now I just finished a 12hr prime95 using FFT size from 1024 ~4096, and 14,71 GB memory.

200x21 4.2ghz

2.2ghz CPU/NB

2.2ghz Hyper Transport.

1866MHZ 9-10-9-28-42-2T (4x4GB)

LLC set to extreme on both cpu and cpu/nb

Vcore = 1.2625v
cpu/nb = 1.225v (1.2 would fail after 2 hours)
DRAM = 1.5v

I guess all go to 4.3ghz now... step by step, trying 4.5ghz out of the box wasant such a good idea.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Anyone running GTX580's in SLI on this board and a BD chip? How big of a bottle neck am I looking at with the FX6100? I know there is a huge difference in benching Vantage since I did that and compared it to my SB setup, but I know that doesn't really translate into real world game play. I am worried going to this setup it will kill the benefits of me having two GTX580's or even possibly three of them in SLI. Any thoughts or comments?


im running a CHV with a FX-8150 and 2 6990,s in quadfire and im telling you only bottleneck i did have was my windows and now with the patch installed i have NO bottle necks at all


----------



## utnorris

Yeah, from what I have read, ATI does not get bottle necked like Nvidia cards do. Hardocp came across this when they were comparing Tri-SLI and Tri-CF. Apparently the GTX580's were getting bottle necked at 4.2Ghz, but not at 4.8Ghz on a SB setup. I know I will see it when benching, but the question will be will I see it while gaming? My suspicion is "no" since games really are not taxing current GPU's enough to notice a difference. I mean, would you really notice the difference between 80FPS and 60FPS? Personally, I doubt it, but the bencher in me thinks I will.


----------



## daKINE792

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> did you try the clear cmos button on the back?


yeah brah I did everything. I rma the board and exchanged for a gigabyte..... I'm looking at 2 weeks more lost time....


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daKINE792*
> 
> yeah brah I did everything. I rma the board and exchanged for a gigabyte..... I'm looking at 2 weeks more lost time....


Well I've heard pretty much only good things about those GB boards. Good luck with the new one. Btw sup brah, not too many others from Hawaii on here.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Yeah, from what I have read, ATI does not get bottle necked like Nvidia cards do. Hardocp came across this when they were comparing Tri-SLI and Tri-CF. Apparently the GTX580's were getting bottle necked at 4.2Ghz, but not at 4.8Ghz on a SB setup. I know I will see it when benching, but the question will be will I see it while gaming? My suspicion is "no" since games really are not taxing current GPU's enough to notice a difference. I mean, would you really notice the difference between 80FPS and 60FPS? Personally, I doubt it, but the bencher in me thinks I will.


keep us posted


----------



## utnorris

I actually found a review from Hardocp that shows me it will probably be a waste of time for me to do Tri_SLI on the BD setup:

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/11/03/amd_fx8150_multigpu_gameplay_performance_review/1

"All of our gameplay testing has brought us to this single conclusion, if you are serious about gaming on the PC, and or you have a dual-GPU or better configuration, you will simply have a better gameplay experience with an Intel i5 or i7 CPU. Currently, when it comes to Bulldozer and Sandy Bridge, Intel simply has the better platform for high-end gaming."

It's really got me reconsidering either doing the BD setup or the NVidia setup. My two GTX580's in SLI are on PAR with the Tri-CF setup (HD6990 and HD6970) I have on my SB setup, so I am thinking if I decide to do a third GTX580 then I will probably just stick with the SB setup. If I decide to stay with the Tri-CF setup, then the AMD setup should be fine since ATI cards are not CPU bound like Nvidia cards are. However I like my GTX580's better due to smoother play and currently better drivers, at least IMHO.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I actually found a review from Hardocp that shows me it will probably be a waste of time for me to do Tri_SLI on the BD setup:
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/11/03/amd_fx8150_multigpu_gameplay_performance_review/1
> "All of our gameplay testing has brought us to this single conclusion, if you are serious about gaming on the PC, and or you have a dual-GPU or better configuration, you will simply have a better gameplay experience with an Intel i5 or i7 CPU. Currently, when it comes to Bulldozer and Sandy Bridge, Intel simply has the better platform for high-end gaming."
> It's really got me reconsidering either doing the BD setup or the NVidia setup. My two GTX580's in SLI are on PAR with the Tri-CF setup (HD6990 and HD6970) I have on my SB setup, so I am thinking if I decide to do a third GTX580 then I will probably just stick with the SB setup. If I decide to stay with the Tri-CF setup, then the AMD setup should be fine since ATI cards are not CPU bound like Nvidia cards are. However I like my GTX580's better due to smoother play and currently better drivers, at least IMHO.
> Decisions, decisions.


Yeah i remember seeing that one, It seems that there honestly isnt a use for amd when using 2 cards or more. I mean it will game but if you want the best performance its intel. Im still hoping the patch helps enough for gaming to make the 8core fx worth upgrading too from a 1090/1100. I really love this mobo and thats the only thing keeping me on amd so far.

Im really hoping the complete win7 patch makes massive improvements like AMD says it will, but Im not holding my breathe. I havent switched platforms because I cant justify the money on that right now, another gtx570 would be an easier way to spend my money. Im just going to wait a while and see how the dust settles by jan-feb before I buy anything. I just dont know how amd can tout so highly of the patch when its apperently not done yet, didnt they learn from the FX release to not brag of performance without proof? Gez give us a tease so we know your not lieing again.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I actually found a review from Hardocp that shows me it will probably be a waste of time for me to do Tri_SLI on the BD setup:
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/11/03/amd_fx8150_multigpu_gameplay_performance_review/1
> "All of our gameplay testing has brought us to this single conclusion, if you are serious about gaming on the PC, and or you have a dual-GPU or better configuration, you will simply have a better gameplay experience with an Intel i5 or i7 CPU. Currently, when it comes to Bulldozer and Sandy Bridge, Intel simply has the better platform for high-end gaming."
> It's really got me reconsidering either doing the BD setup or the NVidia setup. My two GTX580's in SLI are on PAR with the Tri-CF setup (HD6990 and HD6970) I have on my SB setup, so I am thinking if I decide to do a third GTX580 then I will probably just stick with the SB setup. If I decide to stay with the Tri-CF setup, then the AMD setup should be fine since ATI cards are not CPU bound like Nvidia cards are. However I like my GTX580's better due to smoother play and currently better drivers, at least IMHO.
> Decisions, decisions.


go quad crossfire and you wont regret it


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I actually found a review from Hardocp that shows me it will probably be a waste of time for me to do Tri_SLI on the BD setup:
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/11/03/amd_fx8150_multigpu_gameplay_performance_review/1
> "All of our gameplay testing has brought us to this single conclusion, if you are serious about gaming on the PC, and or you have a dual-GPU or better configuration, you will simply have a better gameplay experience with an Intel i5 or i7 CPU. Currently, when it comes to Bulldozer and Sandy Bridge, Intel simply has the better platform for high-end gaming."
> It's really got me reconsidering either doing the BD setup or the NVidia setup. My two GTX580's in SLI are on PAR with the Tri-CF setup (HD6990 and HD6970) I have on my SB setup, so I am thinking if I decide to do a third GTX580 then I will probably just stick with the SB setup. If I decide to stay with the Tri-CF setup, then the AMD setup should be fine since ATI cards are not CPU bound like Nvidia cards are. However I like my GTX580's better due to smoother play and currently better drivers, at least IMHO.
> Decisions, decisions.


sorry i have to argue with you big time on better play on the intel expecially since i installed the microsoft bulldozer patch


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah i remember seeing that one, It seems that there honestly isnt a use for amd when using 2 cards or more. I mean it will game but if you want the best performance its intel. Im still hoping the patch helps enough for gaming to make the 8core fx worth upgrading too from a 1090/1100. I really love this mobo and thats the only thing keeping me on amd so far.
> Im really hoping the complete win7 patch makes massive improvements like AMD says it will, but Im not holding my breathe. I havent switched platforms because I cant justify the money on that right now, another gtx570 would be an easier way to spend my money. Im just going to wait a while and see how the dust settles by jan-feb before I buy anything. I just dont know how amd can tout so highly of the patch when its apperently not done yet, didnt they learn from the FX release to not brag of performance without proof? Gez give us a tease so we know your not lieing again.


buy tyhe correc t equipment or stop complaining dont bash a porsch because you installed a pinto motor in it


----------



## utnorris

So, as I said, ATI are not CPU limited, so if your on an AMD setup that seems to be the better choice. As far as Quadfire goes, been there, done that and actually had just as good of results out of my Tri-CF setup. As far as drivers goes, its been documented many times that currently, ATI is behind on drivers for new games like BF3 when compared to Nvidia, doesn't make them a bad product, just the support from ATI is not up to the same level right now. That could change tomorrow, next week or next year, no idea. I also stated this was my personal opinion, doesn't make it wrong, just different from yours. We could get into a debate on which platform is better, but that's been done too many times already and the simple fact is that people have different needs and wants when it comes to game play. On my SB setup, the two GTX580's are performing on the same level as my Tri_CF setup did, both overclocked. This is just what I found. On the AMD setup this will change due to the Nvidia cards being cpu bound and I don't think anyone will argue this. So what it really comes down to is what you want out of your system, and while gaming is important too me, I have other needs that I was hoping I would be able to make up the short fall on the cpu with the Nvidia cards.

There is no reason to come on here and disparage anyone or any equipment just because you have a favorite, just respectively disagree and leave it at that if you do not have any helpful advice.


----------



## Solid71

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2161766

Here is my Validation


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> buy tyhe correc t equipment or stop complaining dont bash a porsch because you installed a pinto motor in it


I dont see the point for this response, you might have taken it the wrong way and I dont blame you, there is a lot of BD bashing and its getting tiring. Thats why Im excited to see *utnorris* messing with FX since he already has an Intel 2500k setup, I would love to see his thoughts on gaming with BD vs SB from an actual user and not benchmarks.

I was mearly stating that for multi gpu amd is always behind intel and while its playable but for those that want _the best_ (highest fps) its intel. I was mentioning how I love my motherboard but dont feel FX is enough of a step forward from my 1100t _unless_ the patch does a lot for gaming. I love gaming on this setup, I think a little more gpu power would be icing on the cake, but am nervous about sli/cf since most people that went from amd to intel report smoother play even if fps are high already.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> So, as I said, ATI are not CPU limited, so if your on an AMD setup that seems to be the better choice. As far as Quadfire goes, been there, done that and actually had just as good of results out of my Tri-CF setup. As far as drivers goes, its been documented many times that currently, ATI is behind on drivers for new games like BF3 when compared to Nvidia, doesn't make them a bad product, just the support from ATI is not up to the same level right now. That could change tomorrow, next week or next year, no idea. I also stated this was my personal opinion, doesn't make it wrong, just different from yours. We could get into a debate on which platform is better, but that's been done too many times already and the simple fact is that people have different needs and wants when it comes to game play. On my SB setup, the two GTX580's are performing on the same level as my Tri_CF setup did, both overclocked. This is just what I found. On the AMD setup this will change due to the Nvidia cards being cpu bound and I don't think anyone will argue this. So what it really comes down to is what you want out of your system, and while gaming is important too me, I have other needs that I was hoping I would be able to make up the short fall on the cpu with the Nvidia cards.
> There is no reason to come on here and disparage anyone or any equipment just because you have a favorite, just respectively disagree and leave it at that if you do not have any helpful advice.


AMD gpu's dont stress the cpu like nvidia does? Want to make sure I got that correctly. Anything in particular that leads to that? Im also wondering if the next gen of gpu's from nvidia and amd keep up to that current trend. Im really liking the 7970 reviews so far.

I cant wait to see your gaming results on FX and sli 580's regarding smooth play. I tend to prefer nvidia but will go amd gpu too but if nvidia is more cpu bound and you get smooth gameplay with 580 SLI that would be great news for me. Its hard reading through the bulldozer gameplay topics since they ALLLLLL turn into bashing. From what I gather amd to intel users said gameplay got smoother switching to intel even though amd rig had good fps. Im just looking for more sources on this since I currently feel with my setup gameplay is as great considering its just one gtx570 at 880-900mhz (depending on mood lol) and figured it would just get better with another 570 or a single card like a 580 or 7970


----------



## raemen

Does anyone else have a problem with the computer going to sleep, after updating to the latest bios?
Like it doesn't turn off everything?


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> So, as I said, ATI are not CPU limited, so if your on an AMD setup that seems to be the better choice. As far as Quadfire goes, been there, done that and actually had just as good of results out of my Tri-CF setup. As far as drivers goes, its been documented many times that currently, ATI is behind on drivers for new games like BF3 when compared to Nvidia, doesn't make them a bad product, just the support from ATI is not up to the same level right now. That could change tomorrow, next week or next year, no idea. I also stated this was my personal opinion, doesn't make it wrong, just different from yours. We could get into a debate on which platform is better, but that's been done too many times already and the simple fact is that people have different needs and wants when it comes to game play. On my SB setup, the two GTX580's are performing on the same level as my Tri_CF setup did, both overclocked. This is just what I found. On the AMD setup this will change due to the Nvidia cards being cpu bound and I don't think anyone will argue this. So what it really comes down to is what you want out of your system, and while gaming is important too me, I have other needs that I was hoping I would be able to make up the short fall on the cpu with the Nvidia cards.
> There is no reason to come on here and disparage anyone or any equipment just because you have a favorite, just respectively disagree and leave it at that if you do not have any helpful advice.


my post wasent posted to disrespect any ones choice on thier machines i know for a fact we all have to buy what we can and some of just have to keep adding to it to get where we want to be its just that i geet pretty upset when i see post,s sdlamming AMD and touting intel amd is awsome when every thing is assembled thast works good togather so biggest thing is do what wou can with what you have and most of all EVERY ONE HAVE A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS AND AN EVEN HAPPIER NEW YEAR AND JUST ASK I DO HAVE SOME VERY HELPFULL ADVISE AS I HAVE 4 VERY TOP END GAMING MACHINES AND SEVERAL OUTHER COMPUTERS TOO


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raemen*
> 
> Does anyone else have a problem with the computer going to sleep, after updating to the latest bios?
> Like it doesn't turn off everything?


I have noticed with the new bios that the power button doesn't blink when its in sleep mode. The power button led used to blink when the system was asleep. Now it doesn't but it does shut everything off from what I have noticed.

What doesn't shutt off when you put it to sleep?


----------



## raemen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I have noticed with the new bios that the power button doesn't blink when its in sleep mode. The power button led used to blink when the system was asleep. Now it doesn't but it does shut everything off from what I have noticed.
> What doesn't shutt off when you put it to sleep?


Well basically it keeps everything on, but the monitor goes off and the power led does blink. To get it out of sleep I have to press the restart button. The power button used to work but now it doesn't. After the restart button is pressed, the computer does it's usual restart but at the OS it boots up everything that I had on before it went into sleep. That's the strange part.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raemen*
> 
> Well basically it keeps everything on, but the monitor goes off and the power led does blink. To get it out of sleep I have to press the restart button. The power button used to work but now it doesn't. After the restart button is pressed, the computer does it's usual restart but at the OS it boots up everything that I had on before it went into sleep. That's the strange part.


That is strange. Did you try to clear the cmos??? I would try doing that, if that doesn't work try to reflash the bios and then clear cmos again and that I think would work. If not I dont know what to tell you. Try calling ASUS and see what they say.


----------



## raemen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> That is strange. Did you try to clear the cmos??? I would try doing that, if that doesn't work try to reflash the bios and then clear cmos again and that I think would work. If not I dont know what to tell you. Try calling ASUS and see what they say.


Well I just tried those things and still no luck. just to mention I used the clr cmos button at the back.


----------



## AccellGarage

Can tell about LLC ... what safe and good LLC for chip 965BE ?

so, What does LLC can kill our chip







?

MERRY CHRISTMAS OCN member


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*
> 
> Can tell about LLC ... what safe and good LLC for chip 965BE ?
> so, What does LLC can kill our chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> MERRY CHRISTMAS OCN member


i have LLC on max haha. it won't kill the chip no matter what its set on, at least as far as im aware


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i have LLC on max haha. it won't kill the chip no matter what its set on, at least as far as im aware


Hmm ... so what function as if it LLC ? Let see I set max LLC are HIGH/50% for CPU and CPU-NB as HIGH too, other option I set adjs are FAST. How its Good or not


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i have LLC on max haha. it won't kill the chip no matter what its set on, at least as far as im aware


LLC determines how much vrm will increase voltage during load to compensate for vcore drop. Ultra high and extreme both over volt the cpu under load while the other either keeps the voltage on point or keeps the voltage from dropping too low. I would recommend not using extreme since it does over volt quite a bit. I set vcore to 1.525 with extreme LLC and it increased voltage to 1.60v. Too much for my liking. Hope this helps.


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> LLC determines how much vrm will increase voltage during load to compensate for vcore drop. Ultra high and extreme both over volt the cpu under load while the other either keeps the voltage on point or keeps the voltage from dropping too low. I would recommend not using extreme since it does over volt quite a bit. I set vcore to 1.525 with extreme LLC and it increased voltage to 1.60v. Too much for my liking. Hope this helps.


It for OCing of year, so Extereme LLC with 1.525 using Air cooling ? eh Mike, ask for enlightement on LLC only Phenom II, what good option LLC? watch temp and give the best solution in LLC.









Thanks


----------



## Attermire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daKINE792*
> 
> So i got the crosshair v formula and pair it with an 8150 chip. Only problem is that when I tried to boot nothing happened. Aseus says i need the bios chip and after 7 days of waiting the chip makes no difference still nothing happens. What should I return first? Is this MB worth keeping or should I get a different brand than aseus?


you need to remove the BD cpu, and put in a socket AM3 cpu to get the board to boot up,
then flash the latest BIOS, I had to buy a low-end AM3 cpu to do, and sold it on ebay afterwards,
an alternative would be to find a repair shop that would be willing to do it,
I suppose Q1 should see some BD ready motherboards coming to the market,
I feel that AMD really let me down with these new CPU's, endless problems and no performance.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004




----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*


Hi Mike, why TDP is High on 211watt, seem version are 1.58 but now avalaible 1.59 on ROG ? Lookin' good Bulldozer and nice job Mike


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*
> 
> Hi Mike, why TDP is High on 211watt, seem version are 1.58 but now avalaible 1.59 on ROG ? Lookin' good Bulldozer and nice job Mike


I am assuming that you are talking abour cpu-z. Thanks. I'll check it out.

Isn't that Balla's avatar?


----------



## dewthedew

my crosshair V wont boot.. tried everything..


----------



## kahboom

im tring to get 5ghz stable any suggestions for voltage and cpu/nb voltage using the latest bios and gskill 1866 sniper ram


----------



## dewthedew

all the lights on the motherboard look fine but i get nothing on the monitor?


----------



## daKINE792

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dewthedew*
> 
> all the lights on the motherboard look fine but i get nothing on the monitor?


they told me it was the bios chip so i waited 7 days to get it to find out my board was defective. I sent my board back 7 days ago & they still never got it yet.... Mine was the same deal all lit up nothing on the scream.


----------



## daKINE792

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attermire*
> 
> you need to remove the BD cpu, and put in a socket AM3 cpu to get the board to boot up,
> then flash the latest BIOS, I had to buy a low-end AM3 cpu to do, and sold it on ebay afterwards,
> an alternative would be to find a repair shop that would be willing to do it,
> I suppose Q1 should see some BD ready motherboards coming to the market,
> I feel that AMD really let me down with these new CPU's, endless problems and no performance.


if the new bios chip is installed on the motherboard why would the cpu make a difference? i already returned this i decided not to $upport asus.


----------



## Attermire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daKINE792*
> 
> if the new bios chip is installed on the motherboard why would the cpu make a difference? i already returned this i decided not to $upport asus.


it's nothing to do with the bios chip! it's the bios firmware on the chip that needs re flashing,
there are updated bios files on here, only problem is u need to get hold of a cheap socket AM3 CPU
to boot up the motherboard with, THEN flash the new bios file, take out the cheap AM3, and put the Bulldozer in,
problem solved!


----------



## Attermire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daKINE792*
> 
> if the new bios chip is installed on the motherboard why would the cpu make a difference? i already returned this i decided not to $upport asus.


the Crosshair V was released way before the BD cpu was out, it can't recognise the BD cpu
without an updated bios, it's like you are complaining about a cd player because it won't play your shiny new DVD disc!
I suggest you do a little research and re-examine the difference between hardware, firmware, and software.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attermire*
> 
> it's nothing to do with the bios chip! it's the bios firmware on the chip that needs re flashing,
> there are updated bios files on here, only problem is u need to get hold of a cheap socket AM3 CPU
> to boot up the motherboard with, THEN flash the new bios file, take out the cheap AM3, and put the Bulldozer in,
> problem solved!


I have heard of people having this problem with this board. I did not have to do it for BD chip but I have heard people needing an older cpu that will fit in the socket so they can get into the bios and flash an update from a flash drive. I dont think there is anyway to find out what bios version is actually installed until you've gotten the system up and running. I dont think the board supports BD until bios 0705 or 0813 and after.

Install Athlon II or Phenom II and then update bios and then install BD. Then it should run BD just fine.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I have heard of people having this problem with this board. I did not have to do it for BD chip but I have heard people needing an older cpu that will fit in the socket so they can get into the bios and flash an update from a flash drive. I dont think there is anyway to find out what bios version is actually installed until you've gotten the system up and running. I dont think the board supports BD until bios 0705 or 0813 and after.
> Install Athlon II or Phenom II and then update bios and then install BD. Then it should run BD just fine.


i started my CHV out with a 1100T ran it for 2 weeks then put a FX-8150 in it and it booted just fine then i flashed the bio,s to the newest one out at that time


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> i started my CHV out with a 1100T ran it for 2 weeks then put a FX-8150 in it and it booted just fine then i flashed the bio,s to the newest one out at that time


And now it wont boot up??? Did you try reflashing it back to previous bios? I am running 1003 bios with my FX chip and it is fine.

I have used all of the following bios updates with Bulldozer chip and they worked just fine:

v0813
v0903
v9920
v9921
v1003

All these bios work just fine with Bulldozer and I think even v0705 works too.


----------



## Tweeky

There is a white label next to the power connector and the last 4 numbers is the bios the motherboard came with


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> There is a white label next to the power connector and the last 4 numbers is the bios the motherboard came with


Thank you for that info. I didn't know that and I am sure there are other that didn't know either. This will help many people for sure.

Thanks +rep


----------



## thingemajib

Well, my trusty foxconn blew up and whilst it was in RMA heaven i snapped up one of these for a good price. Im moving up in the world part by part









OCN User Name: Thingemajib
CPU Type: Phenom II x2 555 / x4 B55
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2175465

system upgrade plan of action when funds are availiable
-8gb ballistix elite or tracer and h60/80
-cm690 II adv and new psu
-the shiny looking samsung blu ray drive (i forget the model name...)
-some description of hd7800 series
-keep fingers crossed that piledriver is good, and if so get one. I aint going near bulldozer with a bargepole.


----------



## kahboom

Question, under bios when i put the bulldozer chip in, under advanced tab there is a mode called "hpm" and enable or disable high performance mode, what the hell does this do? don't notice any differacne in benches, so what is the deal?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Question, under bios when i put the bulldozer chip in, under advanced tab there is a mode called "hpm" and enable or disable high performance mode, what the hell does this do? don't notice any differacne in benches, so what is the deal?


I dont know what hpm is. there is apm which is application power management and then there is hpc which is high performance computing.


----------



## kahboom

sorry my bad its hpc but what does it do?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Im not exactly sure what it is but I think it's for server systems. I haven't seen any performance gain from using it. You might be able to find out if you google it.


----------



## Attermire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> And now it wont boot up??? Did you try reflashing it back to previous bios? I am running 1003 bios with my FX chip and it is fine.
> I have used all of the following bios updates with Bulldozer chip and they worked just fine:
> v0813
> v0903
> v9920
> v9921
> v1003
> All these bios work just fine with Bulldozer and I think even v0705 works too.


yep! my bios was the one before v0813, and I had to do the socket AM3 thang


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attermire*
> 
> yep! my bios was the one before v0813, and I had to do the socket AM3 thang


Yeah I had the 0813 bios on mine when I got it but I didn't know this at first. I used a Phenom II x4 965 at first because I didn't want to have to install the BD then find out I need to update then put in the phenom then uninstall then install the FX again.


----------



## dewthedew

I can flash the bios using ROG connect and a USB flash drive, right?

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?1142-How-to-use-ASUS-ROG-USB-BIOS-Flashback


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dewthedew*
> 
> I can flash the bios using ROG connect and a USB flash drive, right?
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?1142-How-to-use-ASUS-ROG-USB-BIOS-Flashback


CHV Doesn't have that feature


----------



## dewthedew

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I guess ill be slaving away tonight uninstalling BD, installing 1090BT, updating bios, and reinstalling BD


----------



## Attermire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dewthedew*
> 
> ughhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I guess ill be slaving away tonight uninstalling BD, installing 1090BT, updating bios, and reinstalling BD


let's hope it gets u more than 333mhz


----------



## DJATLANTIX

Hi! Do you have any suggestion for power supply for the Crosshair V?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJATLANTIX*
> 
> Hi! Do you have any suggestion for power supply for the Crosshair V?


What video card(s) do you plan on running?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJATLANTIX*
> 
> Hi! Do you have any suggestion for power supply for the Crosshair V?


This is the one that I have and it works just fine...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139021

But if I were to upgrade, I would go with one of these depending on how much power I needed. This is to have all connectors, specificaly the 2nd 4-pin EPS 12V connector. The 750 Watt that I have doesn't support this.

750 Watt:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139016

1200 Watt:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139014


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

I tried to increase the voltage on my 8120 to 1.6125v and it said there was an overvolt error and to press F1 to change settings. I know that I can disable the overvolt feature but will this do anything besides allow me to increase the voltage over 1.6v. I can set the voltage to 1.6v but not higher. I think the overvolt feature may allow the voltage to fluctuate more than what I am comfortable with. Does anyone know anything about this that can help me out.

Thanks.


----------



## SilentKilla78

I got mine and installed it today


----------



## appler

Appler
FX 8120
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2176883


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

I did a lot of testing with different fsb, cpu/nb, and ht link speeds. I did different cpu/nb and ht speeds for 200Mhz, 225Mhz, 250Mhz, 260Mhz, 275Mhz FSB speeds.

There is no considerable change in performance when altering these frequencies. I have a list of number I would like to post but I got to figure out the best way to do it since there are so many.

Also I am getting some really low temps right now and I have been able to to run cinebench at 5.25Ghz.

These are my temps right now at 4.2Ghz.



These are my temps at 5.2Ghz.



This is what I was able to get on cinebench at 5.25Ghz. Not stable though. Most I could get stable was 5.1Ghz.





I am really considering disabling the overvolt protection and increasing voltage to 1.65v and seeing how far I can take it.

Do you guys think I should disable the overvolt feature and take it up to 1.65-1.7v? I currently have -3C blowing through my radiator and its only gonna get colder. What do you think?


----------



## el gappo

If you wanna kiss the chip goodbye, go ahead.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> If you wanna kiss the chip goodbye, go ahead.


You think so? The voltage has been increased to 1.64v before with the LLC set at extreme. But I have not yet set it higher than 1.6v in the bios before. You think I will lose my chip. Idle temps are at 10C and lower for the socket and less than 0C for the core temp. Outside temps are -3C right now and thats whats cooling my rad.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> You think so? The voltage has been increased to 1.64v before with the LLC set at extreme. But I have not yet set it higher than 1.6v in the bios before. You think I will lose my chip. Idle temps are at 10C and lower for the socket and less than 0C for the core temp. Outside temps are -3C right now and thats whats cooling my rad.


I keep forgetting your running so cool because the cold air running through the radiators lol. Man I cant do that in california....I think today was high 70'sF but felt like low 80F's


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I keep forgetting your running so cool because the cold air running through the radiators lol. Man I cant do that in california....I think today was high 70'sF but felt like low 80F's


Oh yeah that is a bit more difficult and I have the same problem in the summer. Something I was thinking about was using a window ac unit and funneling all the cool air into the rad. I might be able to help you with the design if you are interested.

Let me know.


----------



## Nosri

Hi all!!!







Got my Crosshair V Formula a week ago,today i have finished all the setups on my new rig,and this MB is awesome!!!!

Name : Nosri
Cpu: Phenom II x4 980 BE C3
My Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2183410


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Well guys, its looks like I might have to sell my system cause my sister totaled my car today and I just dont have the money to get another one.

If anyone is looking for a system like mine or knows someone that is, make me an offer.

I hate to do this cause I love my system and all the time and effort I put into it but I just really need the cash right now.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

I just noticed that the cpu/nb load line calibration is not working correctly on my board. It seems that it is always set to extreme regardless of what I set it to. The cpu/nb voltage increases .05-.08v and sometimes more when under load. It does this whether I have it set at extreme, high, or regular. When set to regular the voltage should actually decrease a little but it doesn't on mine. It increases a lot. I am trying to get my system 100% stable at 5.2Ghz and this is what is causing me from doing it. I have tried to adjust cpu/nb llc from both within bios and ai suite ii and voltage is still increasing dramatically. This is the first time I have noticed this. I am using bios version 1003. I dont know if it did this with other bios but this is the first time I have noticed it. This is too much fluctuation of voltage for the clock that i am trying to stabilize. My CPU LLC is working correctly but the CPU/NB LLC is not.

Is anyone else having this problem? Is it just with bios 1003 or are others having the same problem? Can this be fixed with simple solution? Whether or not you have the same bios or whether or not your is doing the same, please let me know.

I have contacted asus about this and I am waiting to hear back from them. Please let me know if you have any suggestions or comments pertaining to this. Please help if you are able to. Thank you.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Oh yeah that is a bit more difficult and I have the same problem in the summer. Something I was thinking about was using a window ac unit and funneling all the cool air into the rad. I might be able to help you with the design if you are interested.
> Let me know.


Sorry about the car. Ya know I was considering an aquarium water chiller, but currently its too much trouble for what its worth, if I had gpu's under water as well it might come in handy.

By the way, you will probably make more money parting your system out rather than selling complete. But selling complete might result in a much quicker sale.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I just noticed that the cpu/nb load line calibration is not working correctly on my board. It seems that it is always set to extreme regardless of what I set it to. The cpu/nb voltage increases .05-.08v and sometimes more when under load. It does this whether I have it set at extreme, high, or regular. When set to regular the voltage should actually decrease a little but it doesn't on mine. It increases a lot. I am trying to get my system 100% stable at 5.2Ghz and this is what is causing me from doing it. I have tried to adjust cpu/nb llc from both within bios and ai suite ii and voltage is still increasing dramatically. This is the first time I have noticed this. I am using bios version 1003. I dont know if it did this with other bios but this is the first time I have noticed it. This is too much fluctuation of voltage for the clock that i am trying to stabilize. My CPU LLC is working correctly but the CPU/NB LLC is not.
> Is anyone else having this problem? Is it just with bios 1003 or are others having the same problem? Can this be fixed with simple solution? Whether or not you have the same bios or whether or not your is doing the same, please let me know.
> I have contacted asus about this and I am waiting to hear back from them. Please let me know if you have any suggestions or comments pertaining to this. Please help if you are able to. Thank you.


Ya know I would try flashing a different bios, just write down your OC. I was messing with other bios versions and some of the later wrecked my OC at the same settings as the one Im on now. Its with my 1100T but might have different effects on BD as well.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Ya know I would try flashing a different bios, just write down your OC. I was messing with other bios versions and some of the later wrecked my OC at the same settings as the one Im on now. Its with my 1100T but might have different effects on BD as well.


The 1003 bios is the only one I have been able to get over 5.1Ghz with so if I do that I wont get that high clock.

If you have this board please just run p95 really quick with cpu/nb llc on regular and let me know what your cpu/nb voltage does.

If you have 1003 bios, great, if you dont I would still like to know please.

Thank you.


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I just noticed that the cpu/nb load line calibration is not working correctly on my board. It seems that it is always set to extreme regardless of what I set it to. The cpu/nb voltage increases .05-.08v and sometimes more when under load. It does this whether I have it set at extreme, high, or regular. When set to regular the voltage should actually decrease a little but it doesn't on mine. It increases a lot. I am trying to get my system 100% stable at 5.2Ghz and this is what is causing me from doing it. I have tried to adjust cpu/nb llc from both within bios and ai suite ii and voltage is still increasing dramatically. This is the first time I have noticed this. I am using bios version 1003. I dont know if it did this with other bios but this is the first time I have noticed it. This is too much fluctuation of voltage for the clock that i am trying to stabilize. My CPU LLC is working correctly but the CPU/NB LLC is not.
> Is anyone else having this problem? Is it just with bios 1003 or are others having the same problem? Can this be fixed with simple solution? Whether or not you have the same bios or whether or not your is doing the same, please let me know.
> I have contacted asus about this and I am waiting to hear back from them. Please let me know if you have any suggestions or comments pertaining to this. Please help if you are able to. Thank you.


Same here, even with llc cpu/nb at 'regular' it overvolts.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> The 1003 bios is the only one I have been able to get over 5.1Ghz with so if I do that I wont get that high clock.
> If you have this board please just run p95 really quick with cpu/nb llc on regular and let me know what your cpu/nb voltage does.
> If you have 1003 bios, great, if you dont I would still like to know please.
> Thank you.


Im on 9911 but set it to regular, bios set to 1.350 and went up from 1.349/1.356v to load 1.363v on small fft

on blend it dipped to 1.341 then to 1.363

edit-
under extreme which I normally use it I thought I would add the voltage goes to 1.363-1.38v


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> Same here, even with llc cpu/nb at 'regular' it overvolts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Im on 9911 but set it to regular, bios set to 1.350 and went up from 1.349/1.356v to load 1.363v on small fft
> on blend it dipped to 1.341 then to 1.363
> edit-
> under extreme which I normally use it I thought I would add the voltage goes to 1.363-1.38v


Okay so from what I am seeing from these two posts is that it is only happening with the new bios from asus (v1003)

If a few more can do the same thing to verify this that would be great. I might have to switch back a bios because of this. I dont like my voltage fluctuating that much.

Thank you for your help guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## Shinigami715

Please add me to the club.

OCN username: shinigami715
CPU type: Phenom II x4 965 BE C3
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2192043


----------



## garumaru

I'd like to join please.

OCN Username: Garumaru
CPU: AMD FX-8120
CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2192202


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinigami715*
> 
> Please add me to the club.
> OCN username: shinigami715
> CPU type: Phenom II x4 965 BE C3
> CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2192043


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garumaru*
> 
> I'd like to join please.
> OCN Username: Garumaru
> CPU: AMD FX-8120
> CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2192202


Welcome guys!!! Thats funny that you guys joined like that because the first chip I had with this board was the 965 and then I upgraded to the 8120. Both very nice chips. With this board you should be able to overclock your 965 to 4.2Ghz easily and the 8120 to 4.8Ghz easily.

Make sure you guys have the latest bios especially for the Bulldozer. Overclocking is a dream on this board.

Welcome and enjoy!!!


----------



## garumaru

Hey, thanks for the welcome message.
The latest bios for this board is 1003, isn't it?

You know my other rig actually have 965/CHV combo ;P.
Soon to be upgraded to 8120/CHV.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garumaru*
> 
> Hey, thanks for the welcome message.
> The latest bios for this board is 1003, isn't it?
> You know my other rig actually have 965/CHV combo ;P.
> Soon to be upgraded to 8120/CHV.


Yes 1003 is the latest but they are having problems with the CPU/NB LLC which I have been in contact with them trying to get it worked out. No progress yet, other than that the 1003 bios is fine.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

*I Got Big News For ASUS Crosshair V Formula Motherboard Owners*

I have contacted ASUS pertaining to the CPU/NB LLC problem and it turns out that it is not the bios. It turn out the bios *chip* is faulty. He asked me when I got my board and I thought this was kind of weird so I asked him why he needed to know after I told him.

It turns out that Crosshair V Formula Motherboards that were purchased before a certain date have a faulty bios chip on them that is affected by the FX processors. He did not tell me any details but they are sending me a new bios chip that has been fixed for FX cpu's.

I am a little disappointed that I was not notified or contacted about this seeing that they know that I have this board with a 8120. He did not tell me the date of which the boards started being fitted with this fixed bios chip but if you have an FX processor with this board then I would recommend contacting them and requesting a fixed bios chip for the Bulldozer cpu. Hell, I would even do it if I didnt have a FX cpu. He did say that the boards that were sent out before a certain time had a faulty bios chip that was affected by the FX chips. Not exactly, but something right along those lines. If you have this board I would recommend calling them and asking about this cause you might not be getting the most performance out of your board and chip because of this. He did specify that it is with the Bulldozer chip but he did not exclude and chips. So I would call and find out if your board is eligible for a new bios chip. I purchased my board in october. I had to tell him that and the serial number to, i guess, see if my board was one of the ones sent out with a faulty bios chip. It turns out that it is and he said the new bios chip fixed for the FX chips will be delivered to me within a week. Nice customer service I might add. I dont know how or if this is going to increase performance or stability or anything like that and I will be sure to let you guys know once I install it.

So, IMO if you have a Crosshair V Formula mobo, then I recommend that you call ASUS (U.S. Toll Free - 1-812-282-2787) and find out if your board needs a new bios chip.

I am glad that I found this out. I dont know if the faulty one was damaging anything or decreasing the performance of my chip or affecting stability or what but a faulty bios chip needs to be replaced.

OP, I think you should post this on the first thread for other Crosshair V owners to see.

If you have any questions or concerns please feel free to ask.

Hope I could help you guys and I will notify everyone, once I install my the new bios chip, if there are any performance or stability changes with it.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> *I Got Big News For ASUS Crosshair V Formula Motherboard Owners*
> I have contacted ASUS pertaining to the CPU/NB LLC problem and it turns out that it is not the bios. It turn out the bios *chip* is faulty. He asked me when I got my board and I thought this was kind of weird so I asked him why he needed to know after I told him.
> It turns out that Crosshair V Formula Motherboards that were purchased before a certain date have a faulty bios chip on them that is affected by the FX processors. He did not tell me any details but they are sending me a new bios chip that has been fixed for FX cpu's.
> I am a little disappointed that I was not notified or contacted about this seeing that they know that I have this board with a 8120. He did not tell me the date of which the boards started being fitted with this fixed bios chip but if you have an FX processor with this board then I would recommend contacting them and requesting a fixed bios chip for the Bulldozer cpu. Hell, I would even do it if I didnt have a FX cpu. He did say that the boards that were sent out before a certain time had a faulty bios chip that was affected by the FX chips. Not exactly, but something right along those lines. If you have this board I would recommend calling them and asking about this cause you might not be getting the most performance out of your board and chip because of this. He did specify that it is with the Bulldozer chip but he did not exclude and chips. So I would call and find out if your board is eligible for a new bios chip. I purchased my board in october. I had to tell him that and the serial number to, i guess, see if my board was one of the ones sent out with a faulty bios chip. It turns out that it is and he said the new bios chip fixed for the FX chips will be delivered to me within a week. Nice customer service I might add. I dont know how or if this is going to increase performance or stability or anything like that and I will be sure to let you guys know once I install it.
> So, IMO if you have a Crosshair V Formula mobo, then I recommend that you call ASUS (U.S. Toll Free - 1-812-282-2787) and find out if your board needs a new bios chip.
> I am glad that I found this out. I dont know if the faulty one was damaging anything or decreasing the performance of my chip or affecting stability or what but a faulty bios chip needs to be replaced.
> OP, I think you should post this on the first thread for other Crosshair V owners to see.
> If you have any questions or concerns please feel free to ask.
> Hope I could help you guys and I will notify everyone, once I install my the new bios chip, if there are any performance or stability changes with it.


Thanks and +rep but how are they sending you a bios chip, did they mean a whole new board? What was it you were getting an overvolt right? Also please let us know if its a new board or pre owned one you get. Pending how this new windows patch that was released today goes i will be getting my FX this week.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Welcome guys!!! Thats funny that you guys joined like that because the first chip I had with this board was the 965 and then I upgraded to the 8120. Both very nice chips. With this board you should be able to overclock your 965 to 4.2Ghz easily and the 8120 to 4.8Ghz easily.
> Make sure you guys have the latest bios especially for the Bulldozer. Overclocking is a dream on this board.
> Welcome and enjoy!!!


Hi , with the 8120 at 4.8GHZ , the antec 620 h2o pull push should be enough to keep it cooler? or do I need the antec 920, thanks.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Hi , with the 8120 at 4.8GHZ , the antec 620 h2o pull push should be enough to keep it cooler? or do I need the antec 920, thanks.


For prime stable probably not even the 920, but in real use it should stay cool enough. Also depends on the voltage, I was at 1.45 or 1.47 at 4.8ghz and would get hot too fast, I had to settle for 4.6ghz with the antec 920 with two 120mm radiators.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> For prime stable probably not even the 920, but in real use it should stay cool enough. Also depends on the voltage, I was at 1.45 or 1.47 at 4.8ghz and would get hot too fast, I had to settle for 4.6ghz with the antec 920 with two 120mm radiator
> thanks


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Thanks and +rep but how are they sending you a bios chip, did they mean a whole new board? What was it you were getting an overvolt right? Also please let us know if its a new board or pre owned one you get. Pending how this new windows patch that was released today goes i will be getting my FX this week.


No its just the bios chip. It plugs into the board.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> No its just the bios chip. It plugs into the board.


nice thanks


----------



## kahboom

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download new bios released 1102, also new chipset driver for the 990fx on the asus website, also other new driver released on 1/9/12 for this motherboard as well.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download new bios released 1102, also new chipset driver for the 990fx on the asus website, also other new driver released on 1/9/12 for this motherboard as well.


+rep

Thanks for that. I wonder if this will fix the CPU/NB LLC problem in the 1003 update.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download new bios released 1102, also new chipset driver for the 990fx on the asus website, also other new driver released on 1/9/12 for this motherboard as well.


Actually I just tried going there and theres not even a tab for downloads like there usually is. What happened?


----------



## AccellGarage

Is Done ... working my 965BE C3 4.06Ghz and Memory Clock 1800 [900Mhz]


----------



## Attermire

http://hwbot.org/newsflash/1593_new_windows_7_bulldozer_patches_available

Bulldoxer FX Thread scheduler patch webpage for windows 7 is up! looks like it's just a jargon page at the mo as MS hasn't added any actual download link
for it yet tho, sadly









EDIT googled the KB's and managed to find both files, installing now


----------



## Attermire

This is the real deal guys, my 6100FX is now firing on all cylinders.


----------



## Kurruppt

I want to be in the club!


----------



## kahboom

If your having a problem downloading the latest bios i have attached them here --->

CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1102.zip 2402k .zip file


----------



## kahboom

441065.zip 4517k .zip file
 bulldozer patch one for x64

441280.zip 242k .zip file
 bulldozer patch two for x64


----------



## kahboom

HERES A LINK FROM AMD WEBSITE http://blogs.amd.com/play/2012/01/11/early-results-achieved-with-amd-fx-processor-using-windows%C2%AE-7-scheduler-update/

only 1-2% boost from highly treaded apps that already use all cores, but about 4-10% boost in other apps not optimized. Not by any means a game changer:hmmsmiley


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> HERES A LINK FROM AMD WEBSITE http://blogs.amd.com/play/2012/01/11/early-results-achieved-with-amd-fx-processor-using-windows%C2%AE-7-scheduler-update/
> only 1-2% boost from highly treaded apps that already use all cores, but about 4-10% boost in other apps not optimized. Not by any means a game changer:hmmsmiley


Its free... 0-10% increase in performance for free. What more could you ask for?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> 441065.zip 4517k .zip file
> bulldozer patch one for x64
> 
> 441280.zip 242k .zip file
> bulldozer patch two for x64


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> If your having a problem downloading the latest bios i have attached them here --->
> 
> CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1102.zip 2402k .zip file


+rep


----------



## Tweeky

try this

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1102.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1102.zip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Actually I just tried going there and theres not even a tab for downloads like there usually is. What happened?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> try this
> http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1102.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1102.zip


Yeah I got it thank you.


----------



## AccellGarage

Look Ivy Bridged is FAKES DX11 demo F2011


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

I have found out more about the faulty bios chip.

If the last four numbers that are on the sticker right next to the 24 pin 12v power are less than 0803 then you need to get a new bios chip. This is not only the bios in the chip but the chip itself. This only applies to FX processors. Mine has 0705 and this bios does support the FX processor but the bios chip has something wrong with it pertaining to the Bulldozer processors.

Just thought I would update you guys on this. So if you have an fx processor and the last four numbers on the sticker next to 24pin power adapter are less than 0803 then I would recommend contacting asus and having them send you a new bios chip for free.

Hope this helps


----------



## Ghostleader

*@mikezachlowe2004*

Could you care to explain some more about those faulty chip?

What is the symptom?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*
> 
> *@mikezachlowe2004*
> Could you care to explain some more about those faulty chip?
> What is the symptom?


The symptom that I have noticed is that CPU/NB LLC was set to extreme no matter what I had it set at. Also CPU LLC - both settings High and Ultra High do the same thing. I CPU LLC didnt start doing this till 1003 bios update. Also I didnt notice CPU/NB LLC until 1003 but never checked to see if it did it in previous bios. I have updated to latest bios and still the same thing. The guy I talked to on the phone said the problem was that my board had faulty bios chip for FX cpu's. The bios that came with my board was 0705 which I was able to boot up with my FX without updating. ASUS said that its not the bios but the bios chip. I had told him what symptoms I was having and he asked for serial number and right away new that my bios chip was faulty. Dont really know what the difference is but he said thats what the problem was.

I wont have any results until i get the new chip. There was someone else that said they were having same problem with CPU/NB LLC with 1003 bios. When I first called ASUS and told them my problem my intentions were to just let them know so they could fix it, thinking that it was just the bios they released but he seemed to think otherwise - bios chip.

Also, the four digit number I gave before is actually 0813 and not 0803. Sorry.

I had seen reviews on newegg that showed people getting new bios chip but they seemed to think it was just for bios update cause they couldnt post without bios update because of lack FX support. But the guy I talked to on the phone said that the chip itself is faulty and not just that the bios version did not support FX. My board came with 0705 bios version which from the specs on asus site says that it does not support FX but I was able to post with it and update to latest bios. Actually now that I think about it, when I first got my board I am pretty sure that the site said that 0705 does support FX but now it says that it doesnt and that it has to be 0813 or above. So if memory serves me correctly is that they do recognize the problem and they have changed support specs on their site. I remember this because I checked this before I even got my board to make sure that when I did get it that I didnt have to install my phenom chip to update bios and then install the FX. When I got the board I seen the bios version on the board and it did support FX so I didnt have to install the PHenom but now from their site it says that my board doesnt support FX with the bios that it came with. So there you go, I hope this helps.

So what I could gather from all this is that if your board was installed with 0705 bios or earlier then you have to get a new bios chip because it is faulty with FX cpus.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i dont have an fx but my number is 0506...thinking about getting a new chip anyway. i mean it's defective right?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i dont have an fx but my number is 0506...thinking about getting a new chip anyway. i mean it's defective right?


Just for FX because they require more space on the bios chip, I think... But sure, why not, its free and it wont hurt.


----------



## garikfox

I think your confusing people Mike, No the BIOS chip itself is not faulty, ASUS is saying that if the board comes with BIOS version before 0813 then it wont support a FX chip properly.Thus they will send you a new BIOS chip with a fully supported FX version on it, This is for people that dont have a spare pre-FX CPU laying around.

I think you misunderstood what ASUS was telling you.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I think your confusing people Mike, No the BIOS chip itself is not faulty, ASUS is saying that if the board comes with BIOS version before 0813 then it wont support a FX chip properly.Thus they will send you a new BIOS chip with a fully supported FX version on it, This is for people that dont have a spare pre-FX CPU laying around.
> I think you misunderstood what ASUS was telling you.


I dont think so because I told him that my system was running. Its not like I havent been using my system since BD came out. I have been running my system with BD since October. I told him this. I told him that I was having problems with CPU/NB LLC specifically which would only be the case if I had a bios that supported BD. I told him that I have 1003 bios installed and that everything is working fine. I only called to tell him about the CPU/NB LLC so they could fix it. Not to help get my system working. My system is working fine. I told him that since Ive updated to 1003 that the CPU/NB LLC is always set to extreme regardless of what you set it at.

Our conversation was very clear. He knew that my system was working fine and that i had updated bios. Unless he had no idea what he was talking about, then I understood perfectly. He didnt give me details why but it was very clear that he was saying that bios chips that were shipped out that had bios version 0705 or less were faulty chips for FX. If he misundertood me then he would have told me that I just needed to update my bios. This was not the case at all. It was very clear.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

I got a question for you CHV owners with an FX chip. Is anyone tried using turbo core while overclocked? Like setting in bios core clock at 4.6Ghz and turbo at 5.0Ghz? I have tried using the turbo while overclocked and it doesnt work? It works at stock clocks but not while overclocked. Anyone got any ideas? I am able to get 5GHz on all 8 cores and 5.25Ghz on 4 cores and I would like to be able to set it up like this for best performance. Turbo is supposed to help with certain loads and I would like to take advantage of it. I have tried with last three latest bios'.

Any ideas?


----------



## p4spooky

Guys:

My board is on its way (picked up a Refurb from Geeks









Meanwhile modified the 1102 Bios:

1102 - Updated AMD Option ROMs

*Changes Made:

1. Updated AMD Option ROM to 3.3.1540.14 (Source: MSI 990FXA-GD80)
2. Updated AsMedia Option ROM to 0.951 (Source: MSI X79A-GD65)

* - Includes Asus DOS Flash Tool*

Confirmed working - check out ROG forums for my post.

Please provide feedback on RAID performance with updated ROMs and *don't forget to REP me*. Need some REPs badly to be able to sell some of my gear


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Also now that I got turbo on through AOD it like always on. I was wondering if it set all to turbo but then I tried cinebench then it dropped down but its basically staying on turbo. With stock clock and turbo enabled in bios it doesnt turbo nearly this much at all. I never really liked AOD at all.

I would like to be able to get it to work through the bios. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Wriceth

Hello!

Any of you have ripijaws X 1600 cl6 on formula V?

i cant get more than 1600mhz ;(

1800 cl9 ... 2000cl9 10 9 27

nathing.

CPU is a phenom 945.... @3.7 with 1600mhz cl9 ... run perfect... but i whant 2000mhz or more.

THX!


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> *I Got Big News For ASUS Crosshair V Formula Motherboard Owners*
> I have contacted ASUS pertaining to the CPU/NB LLC problem and it turns out that it is not the bios. It turn out the bios *chip* is faulty. He asked me when I got my board and I thought this was kind of weird so I asked him why he needed to know after I told him.
> It turns out that Crosshair V Formula Motherboards that were purchased before a certain date have a faulty bios chip on them that is affected by the FX processors. He did not tell me any details but they are sending me a new bios chip that has been fixed for FX cpu's.
> I am a little disappointed that I was not notified or contacted about this seeing that they know that I have this board with a 8120. He did not tell me the date of which the boards started being fitted with this fixed bios chip but if you have an FX processor with this board then I would recommend contacting them and requesting a fixed bios chip for the Bulldozer cpu. Hell, I would even do it if I didnt have a FX cpu. He did say that the boards that were sent out before a certain time had a faulty bios chip that was affected by the FX chips. Not exactly, but something right along those lines. If you have this board I would recommend calling them and asking about this cause you might not be getting the most performance out of your board and chip because of this. He did specify that it is with the Bulldozer chip but he did not exclude and chips. So I would call and find out if your board is eligible for a new bios chip. I purchased my board in october. I had to tell him that and the serial number to, i guess, see if my board was one of the ones sent out with a faulty bios chip. It turns out that it is and he said the new bios chip fixed for the FX chips will be delivered to me within a week. Nice customer service I might add. I dont know how or if this is going to increase performance or stability or anything like that and I will be sure to let you guys know once I install it.
> So, IMO if you have a Crosshair V Formula mobo, then I recommend that you call ASUS (U.S. Toll Free - 1-812-282-2787) and find out if your board needs a new bios chip.
> I am glad that I found this out. I dont know if the faulty one was damaging anything or decreasing the performance of my chip or affecting stability or what but a faulty bios chip needs to be replaced.
> OP, I think you should post this on the first thread for other Crosshair V owners to see.
> If you have any questions or concerns please feel free to ask.
> Hope I could help you guys and I will notify everyone, once I install my the new bios chip, if there are any performance or stability changes with it.


Thanks ,already order mine ,it should be at my mobo at the end of the next week.


----------



## Ghostleader

*@mikezachlowe2004*

Thanks for your time to explain.

But this can´t be only a FX phenomena because I had the same phenomena with my 1090T with both 0903 and 1003 bios.

For sure the CPU/NB voltage overshoot by a fair amout but there is a different with different CPU/NB LLC settings, not by much but there is.

I measure the following from the readouts points in the "ProbeIt" area with my DMM at different CPU/NB LLC settings.

Auto
Set in bios : 1,275
Idle : 1,290
Load : 1,315

Regular
Set in bios : 1,275
Idle : 1,290
Load : 1,315

High
Set in bios : 1,275
Idle : 1,295
Load : 1,320

Extreme
Set in bios : 1,275
Idle : 1,295
Load : 1,325

I can´t imagine that the voltage overshoot can be cured by switch to a new bios chip.

We have to wait and see when you get the new chip if it gets better or if they have done a change with the new 1102 bios version.

Cheers

Edit: I have also tried to get the turbo to work in OC mode but I haven´t fully got the grip on how it works, I have to fiddle some more with different settings, one thing I have notice is that the turbo works different before and after those schedule fixes.


----------



## garumaru

I am still not on the roster.
I've even submitted the spreadsheet registration.

New validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2198294
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garumaru*
> 
> I'd like to join please.
> OCN Username: Garumaru
> CPU: AMD FX-8120
> CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2192202


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*
> 
> *@mikezachlowe2004*
> Thanks for your time to explain.
> But this can´t be only a FX phenomena because I had the same phenomena with my 1090T with both 0903 and 1003 bios.
> For sure the CPU/NB voltage overshoot by a fair amout but there is a different with different CPU/NB LLC settings, not by much but there is.
> I measure the following from the readouts points in the "ProbeIt" area with my DMM at different CPU/NB LLC settings.
> Auto
> Set in bios : 1,275
> Idle : 1,290
> Load : 1,315
> Regular
> Set in bios : 1,275
> Idle : 1,290
> Load : 1,315
> High
> Set in bios : 1,275
> Idle : 1,295
> Load : 1,320
> Extreme
> Set in bios : 1,275
> Idle : 1,295
> Load : 1,325
> I can´t imagine that the voltage overshoot can be cured by switch to a new bios chip.
> We have to wait and see when you get the new chip if it gets better or if they have done a change with the new 1102 bios version.
> Cheers
> Edit: I have also tried to get the turbo to work in OC mode but I haven´t fully got the grip on how it works, I have to fiddle some more with different settings, one thing I have notice is that the turbo works different before and after those schedule fixes.


I have the 1102 bios installed now and same thing. It seems that your CPU/NB LLC is working a lot better than mine. Doesnt matter what I set it too it increases voltge from 1.425v to 1.456 or even higher to like 1.462v no matter what I set the LLC to. Regular should actually allow the voltage to drop a little and high should allow a steady voltage maybe a little increase like what you showed and extreme should increase it about .05 at the most when under load. As you can see no matter what I set it at it always increases voltage like its set on extreme and thats what causing me not to get stable at high clocks of like 5+ghz.

As for the turbo, when enabled it should kick every once in while when needed. When I set to stock, it works just fine but when I overclock in bios and enable turbo it doesnt ever kick in. I have tried superpi and still nothing. I tried using AOD but it seems that it says on all the time when I do that and the windows color theme goes out too. I would like to be able to get it to work while overclocked because I should be able to get stable at 5Ghz for all 8 cores and tehn 5.2Ghz with turbo on 4 cores but it just wont work.

Also for the CPU LLC, it has changed since I have updated bios from 9921 to 1003 version. Regular should do that same and allow voltage to drop a little under load and high should hold steady at what voltage is set at and ultra high should increase voltage about .025v under load and extreme should increase voltage .05-.06v. But since 1003 and 1102 bios released settings high and ultra high are the same thing now and if you want voltage to increase while under load you have to go with extreme and for me the voltage increase for extreme is too much for my comfort. Ultra high is perfect for what I need but it no longer works correclty. I am hoping that all this is fixed with new bios chip. Thats what the guy told me the problem was and that it will fix it because the chip was fixed for BD. We'll see how it goes, I should get it early this week, monday or tuesday, hopefully. I seen on youtube another guys made a video doing same thing and when he got it the pins on it were all bent up because of shipping. I hope mines not like this when it arrives. Disappointing how some delivery guys just dont care about others property and throws it around like its a dodge ball. I will keep you guys updated.

Let me know how yours is working for you. Thanks for responding.


----------



## Markolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wriceth*
> 
> Hello!
> Any of you have ripijaws X 1600 cl6 on formula V?
> i cant get more than 1600mhz ;(
> 1800 cl9 ... 2000cl9 10 9 27
> nathing.
> CPU is a phenom 945.... @3.7 with 1600mhz cl9 ... run perfect... but i whant 2000mhz or more.
> THX!


That's because the IMC on Phenom processors handles DDR-1333MhZ stock. When you use 1600Mhz ram, you are already overclocking the IMC in the Phenom processor. Most Phenoms can handle this speed fine. It's when you try to go with a faster speed than 1600MhZ is when you will start to get an unstable cpu (even if your Ram is rated for a higher speed). I have some hi-speed (1866MhZ) RAM and can only get it up to about 1730MhZ before my processor hits a wall.

The new FX Bulldozer processors are designed to handle 1866MhZ RAM stock, and you can overclock up to 2400MhZ from what I have seen.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by Wriceth
> 
> Hello!
> Any of you have ripijaws X 1600 cl6 on formula V?
> i cant get more than 1600mhz ;(
> 1800 cl9 ... 2000cl9 10 9 27
> nathing.
> CPU is a phenom 945.... @3.7 with 1600mhz cl9 ... run perfect... but i whant 2000mhz or more.
> THX!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markolc*
> 
> That's because the IMC on Phenom processors handles DDR-1333MhZ stock. When you use 1600Mhz ram, you are already overclocking the IMC in the Phenom processor. Most Phenoms can handle this speed fine. It's when you try to go with a faster speed than 1600MhZ is when you will start to get an unstable cpu (even if your Ram is rated for a higher speed). I have some hi-speed (1866MhZ) RAM and can only get it up to about 1730MhZ before my processor hits a wall.
> The new FX Bulldozer processors are designed to handle 1866MhZ RAM stock, and you can overclock up to 2400MhZ from what I have seen.


Thats right. CPU only support up to 1333MHz which makes anything over that overclocking. AMD cpus didnt really overclock ram that well until Bulldozer which is supported up to 1866Mhz which I have been ablet overclock to 2200Mhz. Older AMD cpus cant really support ram that much higher than its rated. You should be able to get more out of it though my increasing FSB. This overclocks ram in smaller increments. Try that.


----------



## Tweeky

The individual that took care of the membership has been absent

I would add you to the membership list but I do not know how

If someone would be willing to continuously take over the membership list and/or the thread this would be OK with me

Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garumaru*
> 
> I am still not on the roster.
> I've even submitted the spreadsheet registration.
> New validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2198294


----------



## Attermire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> The individual that took care of the membership has been absent
> I would add you to the membership list but I do not know how
> If someone would be willing to continuously take over the membership list and/or the thread this would be OK with me
> Tweeky


I've not been added eikther, it's been weeks


----------



## bo40

i have not been added either and it has been weeks for me too but i just finished putting my second FX-8150 in my new sabertooth SLI machine and it is awsome and this was my validation on this my D9 CAT machine http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068249


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> i have not been added either and it has been weeks for me too but i just finished putting my second FX-8150 in my new sabertooth SLI machine and it is awsome and this was my validation on this my D9 CAT machine http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068249


What kind of cooling you got?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Here's my clock



and here's my cooling temps.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> *I Got Big News For ASUS Crosshair V Formula Motherboard Owners*
> I have contacted ASUS pertaining to the CPU/NB LLC problem and it turns out that it is not the bios. It turn out the bios *chip* is faulty. He asked me when I got my board and I thought this was kind of weird so I asked him why he needed to know after I told him.
> It turns out that Crosshair V Formula Motherboards that were purchased before a certain date have a faulty bios chip on them that is affected by the FX processors. He did not tell me any details but they are sending me a new bios chip that has been fixed for FX cpu's.
> I am a little disappointed that I was not notified or contacted about this seeing that they know that I have this board with a 8120. He did not tell me the date of which the boards started being fitted with this fixed bios chip but if you have an FX processor with this board then I would recommend contacting them and requesting a fixed bios chip for the Bulldozer cpu. Hell, I would even do it if I didnt have a FX cpu. He did say that the boards that were sent out before a certain time had a faulty bios chip that was affected by the FX chips. Not exactly, but something right along those lines. If you have this board I would recommend calling them and asking about this cause you might not be getting the most performance out of your board and chip because of this. He did specify that it is with the Bulldozer chip but he did not exclude and chips. So I would call and find out if your board is eligible for a new bios chip. I purchased my board in october. I had to tell him that and the serial number to, i guess, see if my board was one of the ones sent out with a faulty bios chip. It turns out that it is and he said the new bios chip fixed for the FX chips will be delivered to me within a week. Nice customer service I might add. I dont know how or if this is going to increase performance or stability or anything like that and I will be sure to let you guys know once I install it.
> So, IMO if you have a Crosshair V Formula mobo, then I recommend that you call ASUS (U.S. Toll Free - 1-812-282-2787) and find out if your board needs a new bios chip.
> I am glad that I found this out. I dont know if the faulty one was damaging anything or decreasing the performance of my chip or affecting stability or what but a faulty bios chip needs to be replaced.
> OP, I think you should post this on the first thread for other Crosshair V owners to see.
> If you have any questions or concerns please feel free to ask.
> Hope I could help you guys and I will notify everyone, once I install my the new bios chip, if there are any performance or stability changes with it.


*Thank you so much!* I called Asus support to check if I was also eligible to get a new mobo since I noticed that you purchased your CHV in October and I've had mine since last June, sure enough my mobo was also one of those shipped out with a faulty bios chip. I'll be receiving a new one soon. Again thank you for the heads up.


----------



## raemen

Anyone know where the option for "USB Device Wakeup From S3 or S4" went to in the new bios (1102)? It was in USB Configuration in the Advanced tab. I need this for my computer to go into sleep mode like it did before.


----------



## Wriceth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Wriceth
> Hello!
> Any of you have ripijaws X 1600 cl6 on formula V?
> i cant get more than 1600mhz ;(
> 1800 cl9 ... 2000cl9 10 9 27
> nathing.
> CPU is a phenom 945.... @3.7 with 1600mhz cl9 ... run perfect... but i whant 2000mhz or more.
> THX!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats right. CPU only support up to 1333MHz which makes anything over that overclocking. AMD cpus didnt really overclock ram that well until Bulldozer which is supported up to 1866Mhz which I have been ablet overclock to 2200Mhz. Older AMD cpus cant really support ram that much higher than its rated. You should be able to get more out of it though my increasing FSB. This overclocks ram in smaller increments. Try that.
Click to expand...

THXs! ok.... Go for a new cpu = )

FX-6100 X6 3,3 GHz ... work fine?


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> What kind of cooling you got?


D9CAT has thermaltake liquid embeded with a 140X280X25MM radiator sli machine allso has a thermaltake liquid cooling system that i upgraded the cpu block on and added a second 120X120X25MM radiator to and both my outher crossfire machines have thermaltake liquid cooling too and i will add that i have my computer room climate controlled and i keep it between 50 and 60 degrees 365 day,s a year


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Here's my clock
> 
> and here's my cooling temps.


you didnt run that clock long on that H80 did you


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> you didnt run that clock long on that H80 did you


Yeah I cant see it being prime stable on an h80, I couldnt stay under 62c on prime above 4.6ghz with my setup. Ambient was warm though, 78F.

(edit)
Oh wait thats mike's setup, dont know if its prime stable, but he gets like 10c air blowing over the radiator, that or a little cooler or a little warmer, thats his secret.


----------



## 66racer

bo40

How does your setup run games with those 2 6990's? Do you have any screenshots of what kind of cpu bottleneck you might be getting? Im curious as thats the only reason why I havent jumped into a FX-81xx cpu yet. I had one at launch but decided to sell it since my 560ti was a greater weak point than my 1100T. I want to sli my 570 and if I can use all of the gpu power with an FX I would like to stick with AMD at least through the 990fx chipset.


----------



## ihatelolcats

so what's the consensus on the bios chips? are the old ones defective or are they just sending chips with newer bioses?


----------



## Wriceth

Why on cpuz appears sb850 and not sb950?????????????


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> *Thank you so much!* I called Asus support to check if I was also eligible to get a new mobo since I noticed that you purchased your CHV in October and I've had mine since last June, sure enough my mobo was also one of those shipped out with a faulty bios chip. I'll be receiving a new one soon. Again thank you for the heads up.


Im not getting a new mobo, Im just getting a new bios chip. I doubt theyll send you a new board. Unless you plan on sending yours to them first. Bios chip plugs right into the board. It wouldnt make any sense if they said they would replace the board if you have faulty bios chip. It can be unplugged and the new can be plugged right in. You might want to double check that. Theres nothing wrong with the board its just the chip that CAN be replaced without replacing the board. Unless you just wrote your post wrong.

Just thought I would let you know.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> bo40
> How does your setup run games with those 2 6990's? Do you have any screenshots of what kind of cpu bottleneck you might be getting? Im curious as thats the only reason why I havent jumped into a FX-81xx cpu yet. I had one at launch but decided to sell it since my 560ti was a greater weak point than my 1100T. I want to sli my 570 and if I can use all of the gpu power with an FX I would like to stick with AMD at least through the 990fx chipset.


im not now that i have the microsoft patch and im gonna run some new bench marks tomm and will post the results and i have a new SLI machine with a sabertooth that i swapped its 1100T out for a FX-8150 today and tomorrow i will start cranking it up to see how that sabertooth compairs to this CHV on overclocking the bulldozer


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah I cant see it being prime stable on an h80, I couldnt stay under 62c on prime above 4.6ghz with my setup. Ambient was warm though, 78F.
> (edit)
> Oh wait thats mike's setup, dont know if its prime stable, but he gets like 10c air blowing over the radiator, that or a little cooler or a little warmer, thats his secret.


i have this room around 55 24/7 and have duct,s from airconditioner blowing directly in my cases


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> you didnt run that clock long on that H80 did you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah I cant see it being prime stable on an h80, I couldnt stay under 62c on prime above 4.6ghz with my setup. Ambient was warm though, 78F.
> (edit)
> Oh wait thats mike's setup, dont know if its prime stable, but he gets like 10c air blowing over the radiator, that or a little cooler or a little warmer, thats his secret.


I have cold air intake blowing into my H80. Thats how I get those temps that I posted with that clock. It is winter and I have 4" flexible hose running from outside to the rad which gives me really low temps to be able to get clocks that high. I can run just fine depending on outside temps. Since its been kind of warm for winter temps are about 15C idle during the day but drop pretty low 5C idle at night. If the idle temps are below 10C then I can overclock to 5.2Ghz and under load it wont pass 55C.

Its better than keeping my room temps between 50 and 60F like bo40 stated above which is just rediculous. I would never set in a cold azz room just to have lower temps. Thats just unnecessary and plain dumb imo.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I have cold air intake blowing into my H80. Thats how I get those temps that I posted with that clock. It is winter and I have 4" flexible hose running from outside to the rad which gives me really low temps to be able to get clocks that high. I can run just fine depending on outside temps. Since its been kind of warm for winter temps are about 15C idle during the day but drop pretty low 5C idle at night. If the idle temps are below 10C then I can overclock to 5.2Ghz and under load it wont pass 55C.
> Its better than keeping my room temps between 50 and 60F like bo40 stated above which is just rediculous. I would never set in a cold azz room just to have lower temps. Thats just unnecessary and plain dumb imo.


i am used to it last winter before i got this special ac unit it was same temp in here as it was outside but now with a overclock over 5.0 i had prime 95 temps of 31 cel so its worth it to me to keep it cold in here and if it gets too cold in here i go upstairs and play with my 2 crossfire machines up there
outherwise im in here playing with my quadfired 8150 machine and my sli 8150 machine


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I have cold air intake blowing into my H80. Thats how I get those temps that I posted with that clock. It is winter and I have 4" flexible hose running from outside to the rad which gives me really low temps to be able to get clocks that high. I can run just fine depending on outside temps. Since its been kind of warm for winter temps are about 15C idle during the day but drop pretty low 5C idle at night. If the idle temps are below 10C then I can overclock to 5.2Ghz and under load it wont pass 55C.
> Its better than keeping my room temps between 50 and 60F like bo40 stated above which is just rediculous. I would never set in a cold azz room just to have lower temps. Thats just unnecessary and plain dumb imo.


Yeah I remember you shared that previously, lol so lucky to have the chance to do that lol. When I was on the 8150 With the antec 920 modded for 2 radiators (one h70 and other antec920=same) I couldnt keep anything over 4.6ghz cool, I think that was 1.45v but dont remember completly now. I really want to love bulldozer so I hope more good gaming results become official with the patch, my local frys has the 8120 in stock for $199.99 and I want an excuse to buy it







Otherwise I may have to go to the darkside in the future


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> i am used to it last winter before i got this special ac unit it was same temp in here as it was outside but now with a overclock over 5.0 i had prime 95 temps of 31 cel so its worth it to me to keep it cold in here and if it gets too cold in here i go upstairs and play with my 2 crossfire machines up there
> outherwise im in here playing with my quadfired 8150 machine and my sli 8150 machine


I still dont think its worth. What do you do with your system that you must have over 5Ghz? If I needed it that bad I would make something to funnel all the air coming from the AC to go to the rad and then it probably still be after it went through so probably run a hose for the exhaust to go outside. There is no way that I would have my office cold like that. Thats pointless. Everytime you want to use it your uncomfortable. Not worth it to me. If I had to have over 5 Ghz, I would figure something else out than that. Personally I think its kinda rediculous to sit in a freezin azz room just to use your own PC. But thats just me although I think a lot of people would have to agree.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah I remember you shared that previously, lol so lucky to have the chance to do that lol. When I was on the 8150 With the antec 920 modded for 2 radiators (one h70 and other antec920=same) I couldnt keep anything over 4.6ghz cool, I think that was 1.45v but dont remember completly now. I really want to love bulldozer so I hope more good gaming results become official with the patch, my local frys has the 8120 in stock for $199.99 and I want an excuse to buy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise I may have to go to the darkside in the future


Windows 8 will handle it better. I mean how much can they really do to the scheduler with a hotfix. Really I dont know but I would wait for real BD results till then. Also, BD is not optimized and therefore is flawed. Its a brand new architecture that no one has experience with until now. I would wait till PD atleast before you give up on BD architecture. The architecture is good it just need to know how to be optimized and handled the correct way. To do this it takes time. SB is optimized and BD is not. Before you make your decision I would wait until BD is optimized too. Also, there is a bonus in having BD architecture which is the very high demand for multithreaded programming. Unless you are the kind of person that upgrades all the time then BD is a great cpu for the not so far future.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I still dont think its worth. What do you do with your system that you must have over 5Ghz? If I needed it that bad I would make something to funnel all the air coming from the AC to go to the rad and then it probably still be after it went through so probably run a hose for the exhaust to go outside. There is no way that I would have my office cold like that. Thats pointless. Everytime you want to use it your uncomfortable. Not worth it to me. If I had to have over 5 Ghz, I would figure something else out than that. Personally I think its kinda rediculous to sit in a freezin azz room just to use your own PC. But thats just me although I think a lot of people would have to agree.
> Windows 8 will handle it better. I mean how much can they really do to the scheduler with a hotfix. Really I dont know but I would wait for real BD results till then. Also, BD is not optimized and therefore is flawed. Its a brand new architecture that no one has experience with until now. I would wait till PD atleast before you give up on BD architecture. The architecture is good it just need to know how to be optimized and handled the correct way. To do this it takes time. SB is optimized and BD is not. Before you make your decision I would wait until BD is optimized too. Also, there is a bonus in having BD architecture which is the very high demand for multithreaded programming. Unless you are the kind of person that upgrades all the time then BD is a great cpu for the not so far future.


to me 50 to 60 degrees isnt too cold and i dont run 5.0 or more all the time i guess the temp just goes to each person,s choice but if i want to ramp up my clocke i have no problem keeping my machines cool for extended times heck i dont blame you at all for not liking it cold its just not that cold for me but that clock you did really impressed me good rig now tomorrow i have to replace a new 1100T in one of my upstairs machines that a doa out of the box H60 fried i turned it on and went out in the yard came back with fried cpu and a H60 that sizzled whei i touched it think i will stick to my customized thermalktake loops


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Do you guys know how much rep you need to sell items on OCN?

Im trying to sell my rig to get a new car but I need more rep.

Can you guys help me out, I know I post like crazy trying to update you guys with my results.

Help me out please, its for a good cause. Thanks.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Do you guys know how much rep you need to sell items on OCN?
> Im trying to sell my rig to get a new car but I need more rep.
> Can you guys help me out, I know I post like crazy trying to update you guys with my results.
> Help me out please, its for a good cause. Thanks.


Too much, it kinda sucks, I have had to sell my stuff on craigslist rather than to ocn members, I let my stuff go pretty cheap too. I think its in the 40's or 50's so your close. I even PMed an admin and he had didnt think it was worth lowering either.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Too much, it kinda sucks, I have had to sell my stuff on craigslist rather than to ocn members, I let my stuff go pretty cheap too. I think its in the 40's or 50's so your close. I even PMed an admin and he had didnt think it was worth lowering either.


Thanks. Well im not that far off. Help me out guys. I need a new car.

I do have it posted on craigslist but thats only local. I am trying to sell anywhere in the US. Much more clientel* if you know what I mean. I really dont want to go through ever city and list it, that would be crazy.

If I am that close then I should be able to do it soon. Couple more reps wont kill ya. Help me out guys I need a new car to get to school and back. thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Thewizard6985

Thewizard6985
FX-8150
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2199770


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thewizard6985*
> 
> Thewizard6985
> FX-8150
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2200287\


I tried going to validation link and there is nothing that loads.. I dont know if its just my connection but nothing loads on the page.

Just wanted to post this. First single core 8120 at 5.52Ghz on an H80


----------



## Tweeky

Remove


----------



## Tweeky

remove


----------



## dewthedew

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2200622

Finally got the bulldozer running!


----------



## Kurruppt

OCN User Name: Kurruppt
CPU Type: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2201910

add me to the list please. thanks


----------



## mav2000

Hi guys.

I need some help here. I have two dimms of Super Talent 2000 Mhz CL8 ram and 2 Dimms of Gskill Flares.

Now when I install the Gskill kit I see 4 Gb everywhere, in the bios, post screen, windows, cpuz and also resource monitor, where about 40mb is hardware allocated and the rest is available for use.

But when I install the ST 2x2 GB kit, then the post screen shows only 2048, the bios shows 2048, but when I go into Dimm info then it shows 2048 in Dimm 1 and 2048 in Dimm 3.

I get into windows and windows resource monitor shows 4 GB, but with more than 2048 as hardware reserved. CPUZ shows 4 GB, but windows under experience index shows only 2 GB....am i missing something here. I am just trying to see the full 4 GB to start with, without any overclocking per say..

Is the second dimm screwed in some way?


----------



## garikfox

If your only using 2 sticks then those need to be in A2/B2, Dimm slot 2 and 4

Also make sure ECC mode is Disabled in BIOS


----------



## ihatelolcats

just wondering for those of you who use the onboard audio, what dpc latency do you have? i get about 130us average


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Hi guys.
> I need some help here. I have two dimms of Super Talent 2000 Mhz CL8 ram and 2 Dimms of Gskill Flares.
> Now when I install the Gskill kit I see 4 Gb everywhere, in the bios, post screen, windows, cpuz and also resource monitor, where about 40mb is hardware allocated and the rest is available for use.
> But when I install the ST 2x2 GB kit, then the post screen shows only 2048, the bios shows 2048, but when I go into Dimm info then it shows 2048 in Dimm 1 and 2048 in Dimm 3.
> I get into windows and windows resource monitor shows 4 GB, but with more than 2048 as hardware reserved. CPUZ shows 4 GB, but windows under experience index shows only 2 GB....am i missing something here. I am just trying to see the full 4 GB to start with, without any overclocking per say..
> Is the second dimm screwed in some way?


Try disabling the memory hole remapping... A lot of times this fixes memory that shows it missing. The memory remapping is in the bios...

If that doesnt work go into windows into configuration menu under boot tab. Click on boot something button. Under this you should see startup option for processor cores and memory. There is a check box you can click to select start up with all memory available or something like that. I would give you a screen shot but I am in front of windows xp right now and cant do it. IF you are having problems finding it later I will post exact instructions with screen shot to do the windows memory boot config.

Hope this helps...
Let me know how this works out.


----------



## ZEX

ZEX
AMD FX-8150

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2203048



add me please. thanks


----------



## Mikecdm

Mikecdm
555be
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2195803


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Mikecdm
> 555be
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2195803


I like your test bench... You mind if I ask you where you got that?


----------



## mjung19

how future proof is this mobo going to be?


----------



## garumaru

It looks like AMD is going to introduce new chipset line.
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/AMD-1090FX-1070-SB1060-pcie-3,13918.html

However looking at AMD's history AM3+ will be around for awhile and they try to make their CPU backward compatible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjung19*
> 
> how future proof is this mobo going to be?


----------



## ikem

OCN User Name: Ikem
CPU Type: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2203609


----------



## Thewizard6985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I tried going to validation link and there is nothing that loads.. I dont know if its just my connection but nothing loads on the page.
> Just wanted to post this. First single core 8120 at 5.52Ghz on an H80


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2203656


----------



## vedaire

wanna get peoples thoughts on this.

FX-8150
ASUS Crosshair V Formula
16gigs 2133 ripjaws 9-11-10-28 G. Skill
2x MSI N560GTX-Ti 448 Twin Frozr III PE/OC
2x ADATA S510 Series AS510S3-60GM-C 2.5" 60GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) as main drive stripe raided
2x hitachi 500gb 7200rpm sata3.0gbs drives stripe raided for storage (already have these.
1000w xion gamers psu non-modular
NZXT Sentry2 LX fan controller
azza hurrican 2000 case(modified) with 3wire fans replacing the original 2 wire fans it came with.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> wanna get peoples thoughts on this.
> FX-8150
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula
> 16gigs 2133 ripjaws 9-11-10-28 G. Skill
> 2x MSI N560GTX-Ti 448 Twin Frozr III PE/OC
> 2x ADATA S510 Series AS510S3-60GM-C 2.5" 60GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) as main drive stripe raided
> 2x hitachi 500gb 7200rpm sata3.0gbs drives stripe raided for storage (already have these.
> 1000w xion gamers psu non-modular
> NZXT Sentry2 LX fan controller
> azza hurrican 2000 case(modified) with 3wire fans replacing the original 2 wire fans it came with.


Nice setup. I probably would have went with radeon cards but that just preference. All in all, nice system. If I hang on to my system I was thinking about doing raid when windows 8 comes out. Let me know how you did it and how it works out for you. Thanks.

Good luck.... If you have any questions please feel free to ask. We're here to help.


----------



## vedaire

well radeon is nice but Ive always seemed to wind up with bad cards and long rma periods with them so when i switched to nvidia several years back i never looked back
I've used raid for as long as I can remember my first athlon system used a raid card. I've always gotten good performance and reliability from it. however, this is the first time
ive messed with ssd so its a bit of a new venture for me. nice part is the drives ive choosen allow me to move my fresh install on my current drives strait to the ssds with no issues as it comes with free mitigation software. so hopefully its painless and effortless.


----------



## kahboom

talking about bad cards, when i got my gtx 570's went threw 7 to get 3 good ones then decided to sell one, that was last january


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I like your test bench... You mind if I ask you where you got that?


Thanks, I bought it used, but last I checked, Frozen Cpu had them i stock. Other than that, would have to get it shipped from Italy.


----------



## SilentKilla78

Haven't been on the forum for a while, so I figured I'd check this thread again (all those emails, haha). Anyway, thanks a bunch to all who posted about the faulty chip, new bios, windows updates and all that stuff, I've downloaded it all and found out there's a new AI suite in the process as well. I've given rep to all of you guys, thanks


----------



## welder663

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2205216


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

My new bios chip just arrived. The guy delivered it at 8pm. I didnt know fedex ran that late. I thought that was kind of weird.

Anyway, going to install now. I will keep you guys up to date on any changes that may occur. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## mengchanchai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> My new bios chip just arrived. The guy delivered it at 8pm. I didnt know fedex ran that late. I thought that was kind of weird.
> Anyway, going to install now. I will keep you guys up to date on any changes that may occur. I'll let you know how it goes.


wanna see for improvement.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> My new bios chip just arrived. The guy delivered it at 8pm. I didnt know fedex ran that late. I thought that was kind of weird.
> Anyway, going to install now. I will keep you guys up to date on any changes that may occur. I'll let you know how it goes.


HEy Mike,

Wanted to know why they sent again because I was having some funny voltage issues, I set LLC to ultra high on cpu and at idle it couldnt keep the bios set voltage, then when under prime it took a little before it went .02v over what I set. Maybe the bios chip is for all the high power draw amd cpu's like 1100/8150? Rather than mostly BD?

I want to make a call to asus tomorrow but want to hear from you first.

Thanks


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> HEy Mike,
> Wanted to know why they sent again because I was having some funny voltage issues, I set LLC to ultra high on cpu and at idle it couldnt keep the bios set voltage, then when under prime it took a little before it went .02v over what I set. Maybe the bios chip is for all the high power draw amd cpu's like 1100/8150? Rather than mostly BD?
> I want to make a call to asus tomorrow but want to hear from you first.
> Thanks


Thats what the ultra high llc setting is supposed to do. It is supposed to hold the bios setting voltage while at idle and then under load it should increase about .01-.02v. Mine doesnt do that at ultra high. It increases voltage .03-.06v on ultra high which is actually like the extreme setting. When i set to extreme its the same thing. So its like I have to extreme settings and no ultra high settings. Thats why i called asus in the first place.

Also, my cpu/nb llc was set to extreme no matter what I set it to. Regular and High setting increase cpu/nb voltage about .02-.05v when under load which shouldnt happen. That should only happen under extreme. So with cpu/nb llc its like i have 3 extreme settings and no regular or high settings.

Both of these reasons is why i called asus in the first place to let them know about their bios but it turned out that its my bios chip that is faulty for BD.

Yours is working the right way if it is increasing .02v when cpu llc is set to ultra high.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Thats what the ultra high llc setting is supposed to do. It is supposed to hold the bios setting voltage while at idle and then under load it should increase about .01-.02v. Mine doesnt do that at ultra high. It increases voltage .03-.06v on ultra high which is actually like the extreme setting. When i set to extreme its the same thing. So its like I have to extreme settings and no ultra high settings. Thats why i called asus in the first place.
> Also, my cpu/nb llc was set to extreme no matter what I set it to. Regular and High setting increase cpu/nb voltage about .02-.05v when under load which shouldnt happen. That should only happen under extreme. So with cpu/nb llc its like i have 3 extreme settings and no regular or high settings.
> Both of these reasons is why i called asus in the first place to let them know about their bios but it turned out that its my bios chip that is faulty for BD.
> Yours is working the right way if it is increasing .02v when cpu llc is set to ultra high.


I see what yours was doing. I think you missed that mine *wont hold* the bios set voltage at idle, but then under load does add a little like it should. Weird part it that it only happens when Im around 4300mhz. At my normal 4244mhz its ok. I will see what asus says. I went for a go at 4317mhz or so thinking that my extreme llc setting might have been too aggressive and thats when I noticed at idle using ultra high it didnt maintain the bios setting, was set at 1.465 (or so) and was at 1.445v. Its not really a problem to me but if asus has a fix for it Im interested. Since day 1 with this motherboard I couldnt match the 4277mhz I could get stable on my msi 890fxa-gd70, so needed to settle for 4244mhz since.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Just wanted to show you guys. With the new bios chip the cpu and cpu/nb llc is working correclty. Also, my system is a lot more stable. I can run 5.0Ghz at 1.55v which i couldnt do without at least 1.575v. Also my temps are a lot lower than before too. I dont know how a bios chip could do so much by i am very pleased. I have class at 7:30am tomorrow so I got to get to bed but heres a screen shot of what i just ran. I know its not that long of a run but before with these settings it would last a minute. Definitely much more stability and temps are like 8C lower. Boggled my mind. I will do more testing tomorrow and let you know how it goes. But this is it for now. I did a quick run in cinebench and didnt see a change but I will do some more tomorrow. Thanks guys. Hope this helps some with this chip and board.



EDIT: Actually this is kind of weird. It seems that the cpu/nb llc is not working correctly or maybe it is. The voltage on ai suite shows that the voltage is jumping up to 1.488-1.492v when I have set to regular and high but when I run prime when llc set to regular it fails but when i run with llc set to high, its stable. Maybe its working but showing me the same voltages.

Does anyone know if there is another program that i can use to monitor the cpu/nb? Otherwise ill have to hook up multimeter to board and see how its showing on there. Cant do it till tomorrow though. system is definitely running more stable though and temps are a whole lot better for some reason. I dont know but im not going to complain.

If you guys have any suggestions, they're greatly appreciated. Hope this helps other people who have this board and fx chip. Let me know how it works out for you cause i can defintely tell a difference in stability and temps with new bios chip. Also the bios chip came with 1003 bios on it just to let you know. I updated to 1102 though. CPU LLC is working perfect now. Still unsure about the CPU/NB LLC. It seems that its working seeing that i am getting stable in prime with it set to high and its not stable when set to regular even though ai suite shows voltage jumping up just as much on both settings.

Will do more testing tomorrow and let you know how it goes. Hope this help some of you.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I see what yours was doing. I think you missed that mine *wont hold* the bios set voltage at idle, but then under load does add a little like it should. Weird part it that it only happens when Im around 4300mhz. At my normal 4244mhz its ok. I will see what asus says. I went for a go at 4317mhz or so thinking that my extreme llc setting might have been too aggressive and thats when I noticed at idle using ultra high it didnt maintain the bios setting, was set at 1.465 (or so) and was at 1.445v. Its not really a problem to me but if asus has a fix for it Im interested. Since day 1 with this motherboard I couldnt match the 4277mhz I could get stable on my msi 890fxa-gd70, so needed to settle for 4244mhz since.


I see what you're saying. What program are you using to monitor cpu voltage. Cause i know with ai suite ii that it sometimes shows that it drops like and its because it fluctuates in large increments and might show a big drop when really its not that much at all. If you havent already i would try another program like hwmonitor to watch your voltage and see what it says. Or if you have a multimeter, hook it up to your board and see what that says. It seems weird that it would only be at a certain clock like your saying. Do some more testing and let me know how it goes. Good luck. Hope i could help some.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I see what you're saying. What program are you using to monitor cpu voltage. Cause i know with ai suite ii that it sometimes shows that it drops like and its because it fluctuates in large increments and might show a big drop when really its not that much at all. If you havent already i would try another program like hwmonitor to watch your voltage and see what it says. Or if you have a multimeter, hook it up to your board and see what that says. It seems weird that it would only be at a certain clock like your saying. Do some more testing and let me know how it goes. Good luck. Hope i could help some.


I was using asus ai suit, I will use hwmonitor next. Nice to see the new chip helped you out so much too!


----------



## vedaire

ok guys i need some advice here.

1. 2x MSI N560GTX-Ti 448 Twin Frozr III PE/OC

or

2. ASUS MATRIX GTX580 P/2DIS/1536MD5 GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) 1536MB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

if i go route number 2 im not sure of the performance but itll be totally ROG but only 1 card for now and would be a couple months before going sli
if i go route 1 i get sli off the bat so thats the choice just need you guys to tell me your thoughts.


----------



## SilentKilla78

Well, with the 2nd option, you get less power now, but more power in the future, plus ROG is pretty bad-ass. On the downside, both the cards are triple slot, so it's going to be a lot harder than 2 560ti-448 cores. If you are fine with having the motherboard's slots fully taken up instead of a pci slot, then by all means go the 580. Or, you could get the 448's now, then maybe upgrade to a Matrix 680 when they come out in like a year and a half? Either way it's still win, I guess maybe wait until other people voice their opinions.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> ok guys i need some advice here.
> 1. 2x MSI N560GTX-Ti 448 Twin Frozr III PE/OC
> or
> 2. ASUS MATRIX GTX580 P/2DIS/1536MD5 GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) 1536MB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
> if i go route number 2 im not sure of the performance but itll be totally ROG but only 1 card for now and would be a couple months before going sli
> if i go route 1 i get sli off the bat so thats the choice just need you guys to tell me your thoughts.


Its not a rog card. Its just asus. If you are going to spend that money then go with asus 7970. Much more performance than gtx580 and you still go with asus and you spend the same amount just about. 7970 is much better than 580. it wouldnt be smart to spend $550 on a card that performs up to 30% less than a 7970 for the same price.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121485&Tpk=asus%207970

The 7970 has a much better architecture and has a lot more features. If you have to go with nvidia then wait for kepler next gen cards. The 7970 supports pcie3 which probably doesnt matter in your case but it also supports 4k video / quad hd GPU compute that is outstanding and tons of other features.

Here is a link for all the info on the architecture and why its such an amazing card.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/5261/amd-radeon-hd-7970-review/1

And here are some pics that show its performance.



There is not reason to spend that kind of money on last gen cards. The next gen are right around the corner. It would not be a smart idea to go with what you have listed beacause in 2-3 months they will be over run with two whole new architectures. All I am saying is think about it. I think it would be dumb to get 500 series when 600 is right around the corner and even more when 7970 is already here for the same price and it performs way better than a 580. I hope you see the point here cause its quite a simple choice.

Also the 580 like said above is a triple slot and going to be a pain in the azz if youwant to get another one. Personally I think this choice is basic common sense but maybe some dont. I would have to say though anyone looking to upgrade gpu now is going with 7970 or waiting for other 7000 series or waiting for 600 nvidia. The choice should be pretty obvious.


----------



## vedaire

I don't touch amd gpu garbage to many doa cards to many support problems ill stick to my trusted nvidia with almost instant support and never the first doa card
and btw the card I linked ASUS MATRIX GTX580 P/2DIS/1536MD5 GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) 1536MB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card is a RoG card check the site


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> I don't touch amd gpu garbage to many doa cards to many support problems ill stick to my trusted nvidia with almost instant support and never the first doa card
> and btw the card I linked ASUS MATRIX GTX580 P/2DIS/1536MD5 GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) 1536MB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card is a RoG card check the site


I was looking at a different one. DOA is not the manufacturers fault. Its usually the shippings fault or the company you buy it from. They dont send out cards that are dead. They are tested before they go out. What happens after they leave is up to the retailer or the shipping company.

Be my guest though. Pay the same amount for a card that is no where near as good as that one. If you have to go with nvidia then why not wait a couple months at the most and get a way better card. The 500 series has been out for a good while now. Once 600 series comes out youll want to upgrade again.

I just think its a dumb idea to get last years cards when this years cards are just around the corner.

Also, Radeon have a completely new amazing architecture compared to last gen. Maybe you should do some research on it before you just exclude them without even thinking about it. Cause the GCN architecture is freaking awesome compared to the 6000 series.

I recommend you do the research cause it seems that you havent.


----------



## SilentKilla78

Wait, so 580s are the same price as 7970s over there? Damn, here in Australia, the cheapest 7970 is $699, while most 580s are ~ $560 :/


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentKilla78*
> 
> Wait, so 580s are the same price as 7970s over there? Damn, here in Australia, the cheapest 7970 is $699, while most 580s are ~ $560 :/


580's are about $530 and 7970's are about $550. yep.


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> 580's are about $530 and 7970's are about $550. yep.


that depends.. if you're talking about the 3gb 580's.. then yeah, they start around $530-550.. but the 1536mb versions start under $500..


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> that depends.. if you're talking about the 3gb 580's.. then yeah, they start around $530-550.. but the 1536mb versions start under $500..


not the matrix one like he was talking about above. Thats what i am talking about. The matrix is 1.5Gb and its $530 but it is a ROG card.


----------



## vedaire

well hmm i cant get the matrix one atm seems newegg is out and no clue when any will be back in and noone can seem to find the mars II card so i may have to go to a 7970
only newegg doesnt have any in stock at all and the only decent one i see i like is the xfx one at tiger for 599
any thoughts on xfx stuff?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> well hmm i cant get the matrix one atm seems newegg is out and no clue when any will be back in and noone can seem to find the mars II card so i may have to go to a 7970
> only newegg doesnt have any in stock at all and the only decent one i see i like is the xfx one at tiger for 599
> any thoughts on xfx stuff?


I could have told you they were sold out at newegg. They seem to sell out a lot.

xfx has great cards. I have owned 4 xfx cards and havent had any problems with any of them. Great quality I think. They have a great warranty too. I think xfx has just as good of cards as asus and i think theyre better than msi. Personally I have used two msi cards and i thought they would be good with all the quality components but i had problems with them every time i used them. Maybe its just me, i dont know. XFX has never let me down though. I personally recommend xfx myself and can say through my extensive experience with xfx that they have good quality cards.

Anand tech has a huge review on that xfx 7970 BE that your talking about with the dual dissapation. Its overclocked to 1000Mhz out the box and has room for more. Check out the review, it will tell you everything you need to know about the card. Amazing results and stays very cool. Its the only semi-custom 7970 thats out right now. If thats the only one you can find then yeah I would go with that. There is nothing different from the referance besides the dual fans and the overclock and i think vapor chamber. Another thing is that they are better binned. Also, it is the most bad azz looking card out of all the 7970's right now. Check it out. It does come with the extra $50 on top of retail but for the design xfx has made and the better binned pcb, i think its worth it. It would make any case look great.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/5314/xfxs-radeon-hd-7970-black-edition-double-dissipation-the-first-semicustom-7970

I garauntee if you go with the XFX Radeon HD 7970 BEDD that you will not be disappointed with its performance. Check out the review and see for yourself. They did a very extensive review on that card.

Hope this helps. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Tweeky

ASUS Support

http://service.asus.com/InfoPage.aspx?rid=7

ALERT: Due to severe weather conditions our support phone# 812-282-2787 is experiencing technical difficulties, for your support needs please contact 510-739-3777. We apologize for any inconveniences that this may cause.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> ASUS Support
> http://service.asus.com/InfoPage.aspx?rid=7
> ALERT: Due to severe weather conditions our support phone# 812-282-2787 is experiencing technical difficulties, for your support needs please contact 510-739-3777. We apologize for any inconveniences that this may cause.


So tweeky how is the 8150 working out? I know you had mixed feelings about it considering you had the 1100t. I have been thinking about getting another 8150/20 and wonder now with the bios updates and windows patch if you still miss your 1100T?


----------



## vedaire

Well everything is in route:

1. ASUS Crosshair V Formula
2. AMD FX-8150 Zambezi 3.6GHz
3. G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (9-11-10-28)
4. 2X ADATA S510 Series AS510S3-60GM-C 2.5" 60GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

Already Have:

1. AZZA Hurrican 2000 Case
2. Xion 1000W PSU
3. XIGMATEK Aegir SD128264 Mega Killer Double HDT 120mm Long Life Bearing CPU Cooler Dual Fan
4. NZXT Sentry LX Aluminum Dual Bay Fan Controller

and last but not least.

1. XFX FX797ATDBC Radeon HD 7970 Black Edition Video Card - 3072MB, GDDR5, PCI-Express 3.0 (x16) to be shipped on the 27th.

I just have to get it all together and stable the the overclocking begins


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I was looking at a different one. DOA is not the manufacturers fault. Its usually the shippings fault or the company you buy it from. They dont send out cards that are dead. They are tested before they go out. What happens after they leave is up to the retailer or the shipping company.
> Be my guest though. Pay the same amount for a card that is no where near as good as that one. If you have to go with nvidia then why not wait a couple months at the most and get a way better card. The 500 series has been out for a good while now. Once 600 series comes out youll want to upgrade again.
> I just think its a dumb idea to get last years cards when this years cards are just around the corner.
> Also, Radeon have a completely new amazing architecture compared to last gen. Maybe you should do some research on it before you just exclude them without even thinking about it. Cause the GCN architecture is freaking awesome compared to the 6000 series.
> I recommend you do the research cause it seems that you havent.


i have 3 machines running amd gpu,s 1 is an CHV with a 8150 running 2 6990,s in quadfire 1 is a sabertooth with a 1100t and 2 6870,s in crossfire and 1 is a CHIVE with a 1100t and it has 6870,s in crossfire and thay are awsone and my 4,th machine is a sabertooth with a 8150 with 2 nvidia gtx 450,s in sli and a 520 for phys ex and its so bad im thinking about swapping its cpu out with my outher sabertooth machine out of 3 brand new machines and 1 less thgan a year ole the nvidia machine ius by far the worst one of all and the only thine i had doa problems with was my CHV it took the third one to get a good one


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> My new bios chip just arrived. The guy delivered it at 8pm. I didnt know fedex ran that late. I thought that was kind of weird.
> Anyway, going to install now. I will keep you guys up to date on any changes that may occur. I'll let you know how it goes.


its not unusual for me to get my UPS delivery as late as 8:
30 pm


----------



## skellattarr

Hi I'm new here i plan on getting a crosshair v formula in the near in a few months. i have a ultra x3 1000 watt psu and would like to know if it would work with this board sense it has a eight pin and a 4 pin cpu power plug and a 4 pin molex plug for two or more video cards witch im going to have?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skellattarr*
> 
> Hi I'm new here i plan on getting a crosshair v formula in the near in a few months. i have a ultra x3 1000 watt psu and would like to know if it would work with this board sense it has a eight pin and a 4 pin cpu power plug and a 4 pin molex plug for two or more video cards witch im going to have?


yup


----------



## Tweeky

The 8150 is slower than the 1090T in every day activity and the 8150 runs hot with air cooling

I have my 8150 at 4375 MHz this is as high my air cooler can take it

I have thought about a water loop but a good one is $500
The new CH6F with the 1090FX chip set will be coming soon and the curse of Pile-driver with 10% to 12% more

This way it will be only 17% slower than my 1090T and it may run hotter than my air cooler can stand

The updates only helped a little

PS My wife told me to go Intel she said its all my fault that diner is late again

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> So tweeky how is the 8150 working out? I know you had mixed feelings about it considering you had the 1100t. I have been thinking about getting another 8150/20 and wonder now with the bios updates and windows patch if you still miss your 1100T?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> The 8150 is slower than the 1090T in every day activity and the 8150 runs hot with air cooling
> I have my 8150 at 4375 MHz this is as high my air cooler can take it
> I have thought about a water loop but a good one is $500
> 
> The new CH6F with the 1090FX chip set will be coming soon and the curse of Pile-driver with 10% to 12% more
> This way it will be only 17% slower than my 1090T and it may run hotter than my air cooler can stand
> The updates only helped a little
> 
> PS My wife told me to go Intel she said its all my fault that diner is late again


I clocked my 8120 to 5.0Ghz and the temps stay below 55C with my H80 i got for less than $100. Once Bulldozer reaches 4.6Ghz it begins to outperform the x6. All bulldozer chips should come with a closed water loop to cool them cause they do get hot.

Also, do you have any proof on the CH6 1090fx you are talking about?


----------



## Roadking

Problem Running Prime Advice Please

When running prime, core 7 fails after about 1 minute. I have posted a screen shot and my specs. Would appreciate any and all feedback. Really would like to see this rig reach it's full potential. Fooled around with mild OC's But this is my first serious build so please excuse me if I ask a lot of questions.

AMD FX-8150 4.6GHZ
ASUS Crosshair V Formula 990FX
4Gx4 GSKILL F3-17000CL11D-8GBSR 16GB @ 2133
Cool Noctua|NH-D14
NZXT Sentry 2 Touch Screen Fan Controller
HIS Radeon HD6950 2GB 840/1325
HIS Radeon HD6950 IceQ X Turbo 2GB 900/1325
2 Crucial RealSSD C300 CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1 RAID 0
WDC WD 1002FAEX 00Z3AO 1TB SATA3
Cooler Master HAF 922
Enermax Revolution 85+ 1020W
Win 7 Home Premium 64 bit


----------



## PRSCU24

There's no way you could be prime stable with those temperatures. 63° is way too high for this CPU to be stable. When you go beyond ~61° I would tell, thermal throttling will start and the multiplier will go down to 7X till it gets cool enough.
So even if you were "stable" with your actual setup, the CPU frequency would go down to ~1.4ghz . There's no way to disable it. It kicks in when temps are too high for the cpu.
Mine is clocked at 4.81ghz with 1.48V vcore and temps don't go over 55°. It's not prime stable (I've seen people here and there debating a lot about prime's accuracy for amd cpus stability testing) but will pass the AMD Overdrive stability test for an hour without the least problem so I kept it that way. It doesn't crash no matter what I do (video encoding, hours of BF3 stable) so didn't feel the need to up the voltages more or play with LLC settings.
1.43V might not be suffiscient for this frequency but looks like you really can't do more with this cooling. Get a H100 !


----------



## Roadking

I have no problem running the Aida stability test with max temp of 58c but can't seem to keep temp down in prime. No crashes in any games except Skyrim although I believe that's a Skyrim issue not a rig issue. I have thought about going under water but most of the comparison reviews I've looked at only show a very slight decrease in temps with an H100 compared to my air cooler. Tiger had it on sale for 99.99 I may have to go for it.
Thanks


----------



## pwnography6

Why does everyone run Prime on AMD Cpu's? It doesn't do the job its ment to.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6*
> 
> Why does everyone run Prime on AMD Cpu's? It doesn't do the job its ment to.


What would you suggest?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> The 8150 is slower than the 1090T in every day activity and the 8150 runs hot with air cooling
> I have my 8150 at 4375 MHz this is as high my air cooler can take it
> I have thought about a water loop but a good one is $500
> 
> The new CH6F with the 1090FX chip set will be coming soon and the curse of Pile-driver with 10% to 12% more
> This way it will be only 17% slower than my 1090T and it may run hotter than my air cooler can stand
> The updates only helped a little
> 
> PS My wife told me to go Intel she said its all my fault that diner is late again


Dam your not the first to mention a new chipset!!! this is why I waited around and not switch to intel!!! I figured piledriver would be 990fx, Im not upgrading again for a BS 10% when that will probably only match the 2500k not ivy. So piledriver for full features another $250 mobo and $300 cpu great! Im thinking now is the time to switch brands while my mobo is still top dog for amd. I get torn between the two platforms honestly, my 1100t does great but eventually it will be worthless as resale, at least now I can still sell mobo and cpu for a fair price.

Yeah I have a feeling dude the launch week cpu's had poor VID or something, some people have gotten 4.8ghz stable on h80's in the 55-60c range on prime and mine couldnt come close to those temps with better cooling than the h80. There was some majoy fluctuation I think between early cpu's.

You can try an h80/antec 920. You might get 4.5ghz out of it and just reuse the cooler when you go intel or piledriver.


----------



## Kurruppt

ffs the user that adds people to the list a slow what a f**king joke its been 2 weeks now


----------



## Tweeky

I have a 8150 on a CH5 and a 1090 on a CH4 they will just have to do until something *much* better comes out.
I bought my 8150 and the CH5 the first day they were available. I will not do that again ever !

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Dam your not the first to mention a new chipset!!! this is why I waited around and not switch to intel!!! I figured piledriver would be 990fx, Im not upgrading again for a BS 10% when that will probably only match the 2500k not ivy. So piledriver for full features another $250 mobo and $300 cpu great! Im thinking now is the time to switch brands while my mobo is still top dog for amd. I get torn between the two platforms honestly, my 1100t does great but eventually it will be worthless as resale, at least now I can still sell mobo and cpu for a fair price.
> Yeah I have a feeling dude the launch week cpu's had poor VID or something, some people have gotten 4.8ghz stable on h80's in the 55-60c range on prime and mine couldnt come close to those temps with better cooling than the h80. There was some majoy fluctuation I think between early cpu's.
> You can try an h80/antec 920. You might get 4.5ghz out of it and just reuse the cooler when you go intel or piledriver.


----------



## WarIV

My Asus V-Formula 990FX + Phenom II X4 955BE OC 4G


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> My Asus V-Formula 990FX + Phenom II X4 955BE OC 4G


I noticed your custom 5770. I used to have xfx 5770. Whats custom about yours??? That doesnt look like a reference card... What changes did you make to it.

You guys notice how video cards back in the day used to be pure power like a muscle car but now a days it seems like they are turning into rice burners with all the fine tuning efficiency more mpg, with turbo chargers and crap. It seems that they dont make gpu's like they used to. They used to be all power running with a carb but now they are all fuel injected and cheaper made but perform great power consumption and less heat. I like the way they used to run back in the day, pure power with tons of heat with tons of power conumption. You used to know when they were running just feeling the heat coming from your case but now you can barely tell when they are running and they stay so cool and make barely any noise or any power. Crazy how fast things change.

I dont know if you guys feel the same way but if you compare a 5970 to 7990 the difference in them to me is huge. It feels like the 5970 used to be a monster with all its horsepower and power consumption and now the 7990 coming soon will use less power and be twice as powerful in performance. I like comparing a dodge charger and nissan gtr. The old gpu's used to rumble when you played a game and with the new cards you can barely tell theyre running. Not that im complaining about 7000 cards its just they are not anything like old tech.


----------



## WarIV

My Custon GPU !!! i only cut GPU case with cutting disc becaus he dont enter in my last Gateway core duo 1.8G Intel stock,,,,Old CPU coller (extrusion coller) block my new GPU on MB XD,,,i take my little precision cutting disc and cut GPU case,,,,This action make automaticly LOW AIR FLOW RESISTANCE







its better









OFFICIAL V-Formula CLUB : https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?hl=en_US&formkey=dHQ5VmZ2X3RkQkg5QlFEcVUycnItUHc6MQ#gid=0

ENJOY !!! WarIV


----------



## adam-c

i bought one of these boards for my first build but ii decided to switch to intel where can i sell it i tried on this site but i dont have the rep or something sorry if this is a stupid question as i am new to this website and selling pc components


----------



## WarIV

dont worry man,,,,and read all forum before all OC







They help you becaus help me all time!!!


----------



## FiX

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2216321
There we go


----------



## 66racer

What do you guys think I could sell a CHV for now a days?

my 1100t has and is awesome but entertaining the idea of going intel with ivy, dont really need to but think it would be fun just to play with a new cpu


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> My Custon GPU !!! i only cut GPU case with cutting disc becaus he dont enter in my last Gateway core duo 1.8G Intel stock,,,,Old CPU coller (extrusion coller) block my new GPU on MB XD,,,i take my little precision cutting disc and cut GPU case,,,,This action make automaticly LOW AIR FLOW RESISTANCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL V-Formula CLUB : https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?hl=en_US&formkey=dHQ5VmZ2X3RkQkg5QlFEcVUycnItUHc6MQ#gid=0
> 
> ENJOY !!! WarIV


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> dont worry man,,,,and read all forum before all OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They help you becaus help me all time!!!


Are you guys speaking english because I have no idea what you guys are trying to say...


----------



## garumaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Are you guys speaking english because I have no idea what you guys are trying to say...


What is wrong with you? Don't you understand English? I understand him perfectly, it's not like I'm reading different things than you do.
He is just saying his graphic didn't fit his old case so he had to cut away part of the casing. I bet English is not even your primary language.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garumaru*
> 
> What is wrong with you? Don't you understand English? I understand him perfectly, it's not like I'm reading different things than you do.
> He is just saying his graphic didn't fit his old case so he had to cut away part of the casing. I bet English is not even your primary language.


Okay









So what if english isn't my first language??? What's it to you and why is it such a big deal. You got a problem or something because I didnt understand what he was trying to say exactly??? You need to chill out man...


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garumaru*
> 
> What is wrong with you? Don't you understand English? I understand him perfectly, it's not like I'm reading different things than you do.
> He is just saying his graphic didn't fit his old case so he had to cut away part of the casing. I bet English is not even your primary language.


yea i didn't really understand it either
why flame the guy for no reason...jack off

Anyways, anyone know what the best BIOS is for the 965 BE?
i was going to upgrade but decided to wait for Bulldozer rev


----------



## garumaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what if english isn't my first language??? What's it to you and why is it such a big deal. You got a problem or something because I didnt understand what he was trying to say exactly??? You need to chill out man...


You put him on spot by mocking his English. All you could've said was simply 'I understand you, man', man.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garumaru*
> 
> You put him on spot by mocking his English. All you could've said was simply 'I understand you, man', man.


let the man defend himself
i didn't see it as offensive in any way and i think your just trying to get some attention.
if you don't like it, leave
some of us have questions revolving around the actual topic of this thread
/end ot crap

MINE IS:
does anyone know what the best BIOS for 965 BE overclock stability is?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> yea i didn't really understand it either
> why flame the guy for no reason...jack off
> Anyways, anyone know what the best BIOS is for the 965 BE?
> i was going to upgrade but decided to wait for Bulldozer rev


I would say the best one for the phenom ii is the 0705 bios. That was right before the bios support for BD so anything before 0813 bios should have great support for the Phenom before its contradicted with BD support. I would say that the best bios for your 965 would be the 0705 bios. I am pretty sure thats the number. OP has a link for it on the starter post. Bios 0813 was the bios that started supporting BD and the one before that was the 0705 one so I would say thats your best bet. 0705 should have all the features for phenom. I know when they add other cpu to support they start taking features from other cpus away in order to make it fit.

I would go with the 0705 bios for 965BE. I had 965be and I used the same 0705 until I got my BD. It worked great for me.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I would say the best one for the phenom ii is the 0705 bios. That was right before the bios support for BD so anything before 0813 bios should have great support for the Phenom before its contradicted with BD support. I would say that the best bios for your 965 would be the 0705 bios. I am pretty sure thats the number. OP has a link for it on the starter post. Bios 0813 was the bios that started supporting BD and the one before that was the 0705 one so I would say thats your best bet. 0705 should have all the features for phenom. I know when they add other cpu to support they start taking features from other cpus away in order to make it fit.
> I would go with the 0705 bios for 965BE. I had 965be and I used the same 0705 until I got my BD. It worked great for me.


awesome
thanks brother








rep+


----------



## pwnography6

Hiya all had my CHV for a couple months now but have been to busy tweaking other systems and havent really played with the bios at all. I had a sabertooth990fx so pretty confident with the asus eufi bios system.

Just a quick question whats everyone running there ram at with the phenom chips. I think the last thing I read about this was that the board only support 1600mhz for the Phens and higher for bulldozer. (But that was months ago might have changed.)

Im asking because my ram is Rated at 2000 and it's stock @ 1333 right now.


----------



## WarIV

SRY MEN XD ,,, im from Montréal Québec Canada XD,, yea im french boy !!! i talk little bit english,,, SRY if u dont understand XD it's not easy 4 me to speak in english LOLL
English site,,,i speak english hummmm XD little bit LOLL TY GARUMARU +1 REP 4 you







by me !!!!

oo OOO it's your first REP







im fine to give your first thumb's up


----------



## Tweeky

Use D.O.C.P. to overclock the ram - look it up in the manual under BIOS setting

If it will not hold then start backing down the CPU/NB Frequency from 250...249...248...

Once you have the ram stable then overclock the CPU

I am able to run all my 2000MHz Ram at 2000MHz this way

If more is needed then try manually setting ram as shown in your CPU-Z

Always remember to double the ram frequency shown in CPU-Z

( Ram used these days is double density or double data rate )



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6*
> 
> Hiya all had my CHV for a couple months now but have been to busy tweaking other systems and havent really played with the bios at all. I had a sabertooth990fx so pretty confident with the asus eufi bios system.
> Just a quick question whats everyone running there ram at with the phenom chips. I think the last thing I read about this was that the board only support 1600mhz for the Phens and higher for bulldozer. (But that was months ago might have changed.)
> Im asking because my ram is Rated at 2000 and it's stock @ 1333 right now.


----------



## ihatelolcats

anyone know what part of the motherboard temp2 corresponds to?


----------



## vedaire

well i can say its official now just as soon as i get my video card in should be shipped in the morning then its time for the fun to begin..


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6*
> 
> Hiya all had my CHV for a couple months now but have been to busy tweaking other systems and havent really played with the bios at all. I had a sabertooth990fx so pretty confident with the asus eufi bios system.
> Just a quick question whats everyone running there ram at with the phenom chips. I think the last thing I read about this was that the board only support 1600mhz for the Phens and higher for bulldozer. (But that was months ago might have changed.)
> Im asking because my ram is Rated at 2000 and it's stock @ 1333 right now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> The phenoms dont support that high. You have to set to 1600mhz then overclock the front side bus. I highly doubt you will be able to get 2000mhz with phenom chip unless your on ln2.
> 
> Use D.O.C.P. to overclock the ram - look it up in the manual under BIOS setting
> If it will not hold then start backing down the CPU/NB Frequency from 250...249...248...
> Once you have the ram stable then overclock the CPU
> I am able to run all my 2000MHz Ram at 2000MHz this way
> If more is needed then try manually setting ram as shown in your CPU-Z
> Always remember to double the ram frequency shown in CPU-Z
> ( Ram used these days is double density or double data rate )


He wont be able to get 2000Mhz with a phenom chip. There native support is 1333Mhz so anything above that is overclocking for the cpu. Ill be surprised if he can get it to 1866Mhz. Bulldozer chips are different. They support 1866Mhz natively that why they have higher options in the bios. Either way though you have to set the ram tick to what you want and then overclock the fsb. It will be very unlikely that he will be able to obtain 2000Mhz ram speeds.

Hope this helps.


----------



## pwnography6

Got to 1800mhz today without even trying . ...But it dropped my multi amd raised my FSB (Was in DOCP) . Sitting @ 1600 right now . Gonna leave it there and squeeze these timings now. My clocks are at stock too summer this year is brutal so everything at stock except my ram and nb.


----------



## Kurruppt

i want to be added for the 10th time

OCN User Name: Kurruppt
CPU Type: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2218951


----------



## vedaire

want to be added

OCN User Name: vedaire
CPU Type AMD FCX-8150
CPUZ Validation: url=[URL=http://valid.canardpc.com...p://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2219042 [/url]


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurruppt*
> 
> i want to be added for the 10th time
> OCN User Name: Kurruppt
> CPU Type: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
> CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2218951


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> want to be added
> OCN User Name: vedaire
> CPU Type AMD FCX-8150
> CPUZ Validation: url=[URL=http://valid.canardpc.com...p://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2219042 [/url]


I would be happy to add you but I do not know how and the person that did the work is no longer active

If anyone is willing to do the work for the membership and take over the thread it will be OK with me


----------



## vedaire

well without seeing how its setup im not sure i could do it but im sure someone here should be able too.
if i was absolutely sure of it I would be happy to as i just. got mine all set up and am happy with it other then a slight temp discrepency im working out


----------



## Crunkles

Took a few months, but got a working Crosshair V!

Username: Crunkles
CPU type: Phenom II X6 1100T BE
Validation: http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g213/BonafideHustla38/Untitled.jpg


----------



## andrews2547

I'm hopefully getting a Crosshair V Formula in the next 3 months


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> I would be happy to add you but I do not know how and the person that did the work is no longer active
> If anyone is willing to do the work for the membership and take over the thread it will be OK with me


I Just PM'd ALUCARDVPR and requested his help. I'll do it. just need someone to show me how.


----------



## WarIV

Username: WarIV
CPU type: Phenom II X4 955 BE
Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2216199


----------



## pioneerisloud

*Announcement:*
Turns out that this club happens to need a new owner. Tweeky has asked me to find a replacement as he would like to retire from this club. If anybody would like to take ownership of this club, and keep it updated daily, please shoot me a PM with the title "Crosshair V Application", and tell me why we should pick you as the replacement.

Thanks,
~pio


----------



## Cloudpost

Hey club, just got the board... but it didnt come with a driver CD







and for some reason i cant get some of the software to install on my computer via asus website

anyone willing to upload the iso so i dont have to wait forever for asus to send me one?! I want to start ocing now!









EDIT: Sourced a cd from a friend.... does anyone else heard of problems installing the AI suit ii? I cant get it to work no matter what i try to do


----------



## ZEX

NEW

ZEX
AMD FX-8150 @ 5.0 ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2224280


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudpost*
> 
> Hey club, just got the board... but it didnt come with a driver CD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for some reason i cant get some of the software to install on my computer via asus website
> anyone willing to upload the iso so i dont have to wait forever for asus to send me one?! I want to start ocing now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Sourced a cd from a friend.... does anyone else heard of problems installing the AI suit ii? I cant get it to work no matter what i try to do


Oh dude this happened to me, honestly I couldnt figure it out and needed to reinstall my os image. I think the faulty online software corrupts something in the registry


----------



## Bushmaster

The Mobo sucks guys ... IT died !


----------



## SilentKilla78

My mobo number (end of 24pin sticker) is 404 D: So, should I change my Bios chip?


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> He wont be able to get 2000Mhz with a phenom chip. There native support is 1333Mhz so anything above that is overclocking for the cpu. Ill be surprised if he can get it to 1866Mhz. Bulldozer chips are different. They support 1866Mhz natively that why they have higher options in the bios. Either way though you have to set the ram tick to what you want and then overclock the fsb. It will be very unlikely that he will be able to obtain 2000Mhz ram speeds.
> Hope this helps.


2000 mhz is possible on Phenom II 1090t/1100T and the right ram. Will show you how soon.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudpost*
> 
> Hey club, just got the board... but it didnt come with a driver CD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for some reason i cant get some of the software to install on my computer via asus website
> anyone willing to upload the iso so i dont have to wait forever for asus to send me one?! I want to start ocing now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Sourced a cd from a friend.... does anyone else heard of problems installing the AI suit ii? I cant get it to work no matter what i try to do


If your boot drive was used on another motherboard then it has drivers for the old motherboard

ASUS has said it is necessary to reformat and reinstall the OS to completely remove the old drivers

Windows will search the boot drive and if it finds old deleted drivers it will use them

rule: new motherboard reformat boot drive and install OS


----------



## Tweeky

Yes all CH5F boards with BIOS 0705 or less will need a new BIOS chip to work properly with bulldozer

ASUS Support

http://service.asus.com/InfoPage.aspx?rid=7

ALERT: Due to severe weather conditions our support phone# 812-282-2787 is experiencing technical difficulties, for your support needs please contact 510-739-3777. We apologize for any inconveniences that this may cause.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentKilla78*
> 
> My mobo number (end of 24pin sticker) is 404 D: So, should I change my Bios chip?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bushmaster*
> 
> The Mobo sucks guys ... IT died !


Don't you mean the one you got sucks because it died? Just because one broke doesn't mean all of them do.


----------



## UncleBlitz

hi all,

thx for the nice place









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2226110


----------



## UncleBlitz

UncleBlitz
AMD PhenomII 1090t @ 4.1ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2226110

editps1,i forgot to add the infos&........ops2.......i just have find the edit button


----------



## Attermire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudpost*
> 
> Hey club, just got the board... but it didnt come with a driver CD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for some reason i cant get some of the software to install on my computer via asus website
> anyone willing to upload the iso so i dont have to wait forever for asus to send me one?! I want to start ocing now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Sourced a cd from a friend.... does anyone else heard of problems installing the AI suit ii? I cant get it to work no matter what i try to do


Your'e lucky, Asus has just uploaded a new ai suite II version that's is supposed to fix the non-install issue...I had to download a patch for mine after much googling and browsing the Asus site, don't know who codes their support software, but I would have fired them long ago...

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?board_id=1&model=P8P67+EVO&id=20110120201226098&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## Gilberto2000

Hey Guys! I've got some problems with my new CHV mbgo. They won't post/boot. I hear two beeps from system speaker. I´ve putted already all of my memorys out. And tried to play with the slots and the memorys. Nothing happens only black screen. My config is: FX-8120. Corsair Vengeanace 4*4 gb. Sometimes comes a screen. Bios recovery mode detected. I putted a flash drive to the usb. Restart but nothing again. I'm getting a bit tired...


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilberto2000*
> 
> Hey Guys! I've got some problems with my new CHV mbgo. They won't post/boot. I hear two beeps from system speaker. I´ve putted already all of my memorys out. And tried to play with the slots and the memorys. Nothing happens only black screen. My config is: FX-8120. Corsair Vengeanace 4*4 gb. Sometimes comes a screen. Bios recovery mode detected. I putted a flash drive to the usb. Restart but nothing again. I'm getting a bit tired...


what is the number on your mobo by the ATX power plug? it may be that the bios chip on your board needs replacing. www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/3190#post_16339983


----------



## Gilberto2000

The last 4 numbers: 0602. As i see, i need a new bios chip.


----------



## SilentKilla78

About the bios chip, does anyone know any email addresses or anything for ASUS Australia?


----------



## Tweeky

http://www.asus.com.au/

http://support.asus.com/ServiceCenter.aspx?SLanguage=en

Try putting 2 memory stick in the red slots see page 2-6

Push and hold the go button and turn on the computer release the go button after about 2 seconds see page 2-29

The board go ahead and start with bios 0602 it is just that all the functions will not be available


----------



## neurotix

Name: neurotix
CPU: Phenom II x6 1090T @ 4.2ghz (2nd, 4th and 5th core, 3.6ghz on the weaker ones). 3ghz CPUNB
Validation (on 2nd core): http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232617

Will post pics soon


----------



## Gilberto2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> Try putting 2 memory stick in the red slots see page 2-6
> Push and hold the go button and turn on the computer release the go button after about 2 seconds see page 2-29
> The board go ahead and start with bios 0602 it is just that all the functions will not be available


Nothing happens. I putted two RAM-s in the system. I pushed the go button. I become only a black screen, two beeps and a blinking dram led. Can be a dead mobo?


----------



## WarIV

U can downlowd EN. manual and all driver u need right there !!
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download


----------



## WarIV

My last 922 Racing Home made Custom with 0000$$$


Final Result


OC-Z 130 (stock PSU fan + custon LED) Megaflow 200 (Stock black + custom LED)


Seal all intake with black tape and wrap !!! 130 make better airflow of 200 !!! XD


Seal PSU event !!!


Seal down event !!


Seal side panel !!!


Front Case behind Front cover!!!


*** IS UFO !!! NOOOO is OC-Z 700 with Custom stock 922 black output 120mm fan (home made custom LED spot) (Custom white LED)

This secon phase comming after last extreme cleanup !! Becaus HAF 922 have negative pressure stock and grab all dust !!! i take 18H to make my last 922 MOD befor Water cooling !!!! SEE OTHER PICTURE in little projec !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Positive pressure !!!! Extreme airflow low resistance circulation !!!! EAVY DUTY dust shield sealed intake !!!!!! ASSOME !!!!!!!!

00000$$$$$ MOD !!!!!! EXTREME PERFORMANCE !!!!!! Just used my brain and what's i have around of me







95°F(36°C) idle,,75°F(24°C) room,,,, 4.1G 955 BE 1.52V,,,,,,5770 80°F(27°C) Man.fan 55% stock clock

Just used 16 White LED ( dont have red in stock XD ) Wires,, Black tape,, Drill,,,Cutter,Screw Driver,Precision cutting disc AND WRAP !!!!





















(.Y.)







( . Y . )







( . Y . )







!!!!

Now imagine My future projec with big money what's i can make !!!!!!! XD XD Winter Water Colling OC in MONTRÉAL !! hmmmm water comming back from outdoor around -31°F(-35°C) :O :O hummmm,,,EXTREME OC !!!


----------



## l3ubba

Sweet ! , would like to join









OCN User Name: l3ubba
CPU Type: FX-x8 8120 BE
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2234796


----------



## Tweeky

There is a new list of members on the opening page please check it and see if it is complete if not please provide the necessary information as shown on the opening page in a post


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> There is a new list of members on the opening page please check it and see if it is complete if not please provide the necessary information as shown on the opening page in a post


YEA ty TWEEKY !!!!!!!!

i post my NEW LAST HIGH TECHNOLOGY positive Negative Pressure case sensor !!!!! i sell little sensor 200$ XD XD ( JOKE )



XD i make test ,,,shutdown PCU fan,,put sheet front natural output ,,,,and close side panel,,,,,, i see all time positive pressure......when put big sheet on front cover,,see sensor, fly in case(CPU fan ON) at average -50% blocking intake airflow !!!! i make this with little slice of zigzag paper and small peace of black tape


----------



## Tweeky

I use a strip of toilet paper my self but as long as there is air going in and air coming out you should be good


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> I use a strip of toilet paper my self but as long as there is air going in and air coming out you should be good


HAHA yea,,,positive pressure is better then,,,no dust inside,,,and keep clean computer !!! my little very low budget 4.1G !!! 900$ 4 ALL,,,000$$ MOD and very greatly work !!!! and look very nice !!!! Extrem water comming soon when i got 300-400$$ 4 this !!!!


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> HAHA yea,,,positive pressure is better then,,,no dust inside,,,and keep clean computer !!! my little very low budget 4.1G !!! 900$ 4 ALL,,,000$$ MOD and very greatly work !!!! and look very nice !!!! Extrem water comming soon when i got 300-400$$ 4 this !!!!


hey tweeky,,,my frieds buy new rig...::: V-Formula Thunder,,8150 Bulldoser,, proposed corsair vengence 2X (vs tripple channel fan dominator ?? ) Proposed 6970 vs 2X Matrix !!!! All in HAF X,,,850W PSU

is good ring ??? vengence or dominator,,,,,,,6970 or matrix ??? i feel better with vengence and 6970 ??? and do you can proposed me best RAD cooling prize/quality/performance Big TYph 14,,,, V8,,,, frio advanced,,,, NZXT 140 ,,,or other and better pate thermique (indigo extreme ?? )


----------



## Tweeky

*Announcement:*
Turns out that the ASUS Crosshair 5 Formula club happens to need a new owner. Tweeky has asked me (*pioneerisloud*) to find a replacement as he would like to retire from this club. If anybody would like to take ownership of this club, and keep it updated daily, please shoot me (*pioneerisloud*) a PM with the title "Crosshair V Application", and tell me why we should pick you as the replacement.

Thanks,
~pio

*pioneerisloud *http://www.overclock.net/u/41518/pioneerisloud


----------



## Tweeky

I personally would recommend

1. A standard crosshair 5 formula because new boards are coming and CH5F has very good sound

2. I like G. Skill ram like these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231435

3. I would go with 2 - 6950 in crossfire see my rig there is not much difference between the 50 and the 70 http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/high_end_gpus.html

4. There are all kinds of cooling but for the price these are hard to beat Corsair H80 I have one in my other computer

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=581559&CatId=499

A very good water cooling loop would cost $500.00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> hey tweeky,,,my frieds buy new rig...::: V-Formula Thunder,,8150 Bulldoser,, proposed corsair vengence 2X (vs tripple channel fan dominator ?? ) Proposed 6970 vs 2X Matrix !!!! All in HAF X,,,850W PSU
> is good ring ??? vengence or dominator,,,,,,,6970 or matrix ??? i feel better with vengence and 6970 ??? and do you can proposed me best RAD cooling prize/quality/performance Big TYph 14,,,, V8,,,, frio advanced,,,, NZXT 140 ,,,or other and better pate thermique (indigo extreme ?? )


----------



## mooper

anyone know what the best bios for phenoms is for this mobo?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> *Announcement:*
> Turns out that the ASUS Crosshair 5 Formula club happens to need a new owner. Tweeky has asked me (*pioneerisloud*) to find a replacement as he would like to retire from this club. If anybody would like to take ownership of this club, and keep it updated daily, please shoot me (*pioneerisloud*) a PM with the title "Crosshair V Application", and tell me why we should pick you as the replacement.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ~pio
> *pioneerisloud *http://www.overclock.net/u/41518/pioneerisloud


I was just about to repost this actually.









You guys have till this weekend to get your applications in.


----------



## Tweeky

CH5F- the last BIOS before the bulldozer was 0705

I am going recumend BIOS 1102 it should have all the update for all the CPU

*BIOS [1102] for the CH5F is now on ASUS download site*
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mooper*
> 
> anyone know what the best bios for phenoms is for this mobo?


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> I personally would recommend
> 
> 1. A standard crosshair 5 formula because new boards are coming and CH5F has very good sound
> 2. I like G. Skill ram like these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231435
> 3. I would go with 2 - 6950 in crossfire see my rig there is not much difference between the 50 and the 70 http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/high_end_gpus.html
> 4. There are all kinds of cooling but for the price these are hard to beat Corsair H80 I have one in my other computer
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=581559&CatId=499
> 
> A very good water cooling loop would cost $500.00


Ty 4 GPU List.... my friend have low budget...he look my tower and need 1 XD.... i no SpinQ VT is not the best rad (75$ ),,, i look better then 4 lower prize,,,,, 50$ max 4 good rad !!
for Ram Gskill >>Designed for 2nd Generation Intel Core Processors and Z68/P67 platforms Intel XMP...... have other friend buy this kit and burn ram in 2 month... no OC !! XD


----------



## mooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> CH5F- the last BIOS before the bulldozer was 0705
> 
> I am going recumend BIOS 1102 it should have all the update for all the CPU
> 
> *BIOS [1102] for the CH5F is now on ASUS download site*
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download


ok ill try that one. thanks


----------



## UncleBlitz

i gave a try to bios 1102 some days ago and dunno why but some futuremark programs was crashing after the bios flash







so...i flashed back to bios1003 , i use it since some weeks for my phenomII 1090t with 0 problem, it works perfectly


----------



## UncleBlitz

to be more accurate: total freeze in 3dm06 and 3dm vantage cpu tests


----------



## vedaire

please tell m you had bios set to default when you flashed otherwise you could wind up with a total mess if not.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> please tell m you had bios set to default when you flashed otherwise you could wind up with a total mess if not.


wat?


----------



## vedaire

I tend to find if you dont set bios back to default settings before flashing you can wind up with issues.
so was just asking him if he set it back to default settings before he flashed his was all.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Still taking applications for new club owners.


----------



## UncleBlitz

yup mate , defaults setting of course ... and cleared cmos before and after the flash


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> I tend to find if you dont set bios back to default settings before flashing you can wind up with issues.
> so was just asking him if he set it back to default settings before he flashed his was all.


can someone explain from a technical aspect how this would be possible? you're completely overwriting the bios memory right?


----------



## Tweeky

with the system overclocked it may not write the flash properly so use the button on back to reset the board to defaults as this is good practice then flash the bios


----------



## ihatelolcats

i see, thanks


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Still taking applications for new club owners.


I could?


----------



## Tweeky

*Announcement:*
Turns out that the ASUS Crosshair 5 Formula club happens to need a new owner. Tweeky has asked me (*pioneerisloud*) to find a replacement as he would like to retire from this club. If anybody would like to take ownership of this club, and keep it updated daily, please shoot me (*pioneerisloud*) a PM with the title "Crosshair V Application", and tell me why we should pick you as the replacement.

Thanks,
~pio

*pioneerisloud *http://www.overclock.net/u/41518/pioneerisloud

Not much time left


----------



## vedaire

Well this stinks. been monitoring my MB and it has some lovely issues such as nb/cpu voltage dropping completely to Zero dram, sb , ht voltages dropping to zero. and a few minutes ago nb jumped all the way upto 22volts. just got off the phone with asus and they are sending me a new bios chip they think its a bad chip. Personally I think it might be a bad board or sensor set. I've never seen a board do anything like that before.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> Well this stinks. been monitoring my MB and it has some lovely issues such as nb/cpu voltage dropping completely to Zero dram, sb , ht voltages dropping to zero. and a few minutes ago nb jumped all the way upto 22volts. just got off the phone with asus and they are sending me a new bios chip they think its a bad chip. Personally I think it might be a bad board or sensor set. I've never seen a board do anything like that before.


Try using the read points not software...


----------



## vedaire

I don't stick things on my mb last time i did that I cooked one. i maybe good at makking things work but i dont dabble in electricity at all.

Well I reset my bios reflashed version 1102. completely uninstalled all the drivers. Reinstalled all of them and so far no voltage drops.
I'm wondering if its possible a driver was causing that issue or maybe ai suite itself as I uninstalled and reinstalled that as well. I'll know
more after an overnight run.


----------



## vedaire

Well after an hour of prime 95 in-place large ffts not one alert on any of the voltage lines. So I'm thinking a combination of bad bios flash and maybe a bad install of ai suite were my
problems as it hasn't had a single alert since redoing bios drivers and ai suite.


----------



## cravinmild

Is this mobo pcie 3.0 or 2.0?

Are there any rumors of any new ROG am3+ motherboards coming out anytime soon. Just wondering, i dont follow motherboards so im not in the loop on whats happening.


----------



## skellattarr

well i just ordered the crosshair v formula from amazon for 219.99 and free shipping and no tax now to save for the cpu and memory cant wait hehe


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skellattarr*
> 
> well i just ordered the crosshair v formula from amazon for 219.99 and free shipping and no tax now to save for the cpu and memory cant wait hehe


NICE !!!


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Is this mobo pcie 3.0 or 2.0?
> Are there any rumors of any new ROG am3+ motherboards coming out anytime soon. Just wondering, i dont follow motherboards so im not in the loop on whats happening.


http://usa.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_FormulaThunderBolt/#overview ???? This motherboard is HT 3.0 5200 Mt/s..... 2X ,,2.0 X16 Pcie!!! in Sli or Cross


----------



## stallions1104

Hey guys i need help few day ago i just upgraded to Asus Corsshair 5 formula and AMD FX 8150 processor problem is when i start the computer i am not able to see the bios if i press del key for bios settings it shows blank i am not able to see it i tried every thing with battery CMOS button graphic card uprgrading bios but still i not getting the display of my bios.. i am using 32inch Panasonic Viera TV for my display and i am using HDMI cable connection for graphic card... please help me what to do...


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stallions1104*
> 
> Hey guys i need help few day ago i just upgraded to Asus Corsshair 5 formula and AMD FX 8150 processor problem is when i start the computer i am not able to see the bios if i press del key for bios settings it shows blank i am not able to see it i tried every thing with battery CMOS button graphic card uprgrading bios but still i not getting the display of my bios.. i am using 32inch Panasonic Viera TV for my display and i am using HDMI cable connection for graphic card... please help me what to do...


what's is your PSU !!! do you reboot your windows after MB and CPU swap ??? try to use standar pc display...... and try F1,Delete,F10,F12 all time you restart your computer to got Bios XD


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> http://usa.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_FormulaThunderBolt/#overview ???? This motherboard is HT 3.0 5200 Mt/s..... 2X ,,2.0 X16 Pcie!!! in Sli or Cross


Is this not the crosshair V with an add on card? Thanks for the link just the same. 890/990 use the same silion, advantages of performace would be.do to mature software and such....from what i read last night....right? It's a nice mobo but I was hoping for something newer online with the newest gpu releases, beefed, more little led lights...bigger.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Still taking applications for new club owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could?
Click to expand...

Never know until you try. If you're interested, shoot me an application via PM (just tell me why you should be the new club owner in your own words).

If I don't get at least one more application, I'll extend the deadline a few days if need be.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Is this not the crosshair V with an add on card? Thanks for the link just the same. 890/990 use the same silion, advantages of performace would be.do to mature software and such....from what i read last night....right? It's a nice mobo but I was hoping for something newer online with the newest gpu releases, beefed, more little led lights...bigger.


lol...coming from a MSI 990FXA-GD80...via a GB 990FX-UD7rev1.0 to this FormulaV, both GB & MSI have more lights leds and even a debug panel...and tbh that s why i choosed em first
but after some month use and comparation i prefer less leds, no debug panel (rog connect FTW!) and less bling bling ...but no abyssal VDrops,a true LLC, no need to buy a compatible cpu to be able to flash the board and such s***s,i m not telling that asus is perfect but honnestly on the 990 chipset it s just the best tool on the market...not the more eycandy for sure...


----------



## Asininity

I got mine







. She'll be up and running early next week!


----------



## Tweeky

*Announcement:*
Turns out that the ASUS Crosshair 5 Formula club happens to need a new owner. Tweeky has asked me (*pioneerisloud*) to find a replacement as he would like to retire from this club. If anybody would like to take ownership of this club, and keep it updated daily, please shoot me (*pioneerisloud*) a PM with the title "Crosshair V Application", and tell me why we should pick you as the replacement.

Thanks,
~pio

*pioneerisloud *http://www.overclock.net/u/41518/pioneerisloud

Not much time left


----------



## vedaire

well after running it over night the issue started again. so my new bios chip should be in this week and if that doesn't work I'll be rmaing the board.
In which case no comp for a bit.


----------



## Tweeky

It still might be in the software

Can you get it to do it while in the BIOS

ASUS will send you a new MB so you can install the new MB and then return the old MB

http://service.asus.com/InfoPage.aspx?rid=12


----------



## vedaire

im thinking bios or motherboard. as Ive reinstalled the software and been on the phone with asus they are sending out a new bios chip and if that doesnt work they are sending a new board.


----------



## skellattarr

I'm thinking about getting this memory for the chv http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226199 mushkin is not on the qvl so i don't know if it will work has anybody tried them? i plane on getting 2 sets.


----------



## vedaire

The memory I have for my Chv isnt on the list either Skellattarr I have the G. Skill Ripjawz 2133 9-11-10-28 16meg kit and its not listed But works perfectily with it. good chances are if its 1.65 or 1.5volt memory itll work as long as it isn't ecc. I don't think the chv likes ecc memory


----------



## pioneerisloud

*Please everyone, lets give our new club owner a warm welcome!*

Congratulations vedaire!!!

I'm working on getting posts #2 and 3 converted over as well for you, but I'm not entirely sure if I can. I might have to find an AMD Editor to do so.


----------



## mav2000

Welcome to the club and congrats on the ownership.

BTW, is that with a PH II or a FX?


----------



## Tweeky

*Congratulations vedaire! Very well played! If I can be of help PM me!*

*
























































*


----------



## UncleBlitz

Congratz Vedaire









what do you mean by new bios chip? are u talking about the 4 last numbers @ the end of 24pin sticker (old>0705>new)
for the infos mine is new (0813) and as i told you i have encounter problems with bios 1102 and 0 problems with bios 1003...
perhaps i misunderstand u, sorry i m french


----------



## vedaire

Thank you everyone.

I'll do my best to to make this the most informative spot you can find for the chv boards and chips that work on it.

my chip is the fx-8150 mav2000

hey uncleblitz what is happening is there is some voltage issues with my crosshair V. So Asus is sending me a new bios chip in case I got a faulty one as mine seems to be one of the earlier board.
if this doesn't work they will send me a new board. But, what is happening is I have several voltage lines for the processor that will intermittantly drop all the way down to zero volts. Which shouldn't happen
no matter what power saving mode the board goes into. Dram, nb, sb, and ht will just drop to zero for no reason. they believe its something to do with bios so thats the first step.

you know I'll be asking a bunch of questions tweeky I always do thats how you learn.

also to let everyone know I have sent an email to alucard for information on the spreadsheet. so as soon as he gets back to me I'll get everyone that isn't on it added in.


----------



## UncleBlitz

thx for taking time to explain ...got it now


----------



## lloydy

hello everyone , some good stuff on here, im a little bit stuck and not sure what i need to do ....

i have chf v and dual 6950,s

they have been running fine at x16 (both 1 and 3 lanes)

all of a sudden 1 run at x16 and 3 runs at x8 ???? please help me if you can as i would like to put them both back at x16 as they should be









thankyou for your help in advance

p.s i know it wont make a huge amount of difference at x8 but none the less i want full bandwith


----------



## vedaire

did you happen to move the second card into a different slot?


----------



## Tweeky

ASUS ftp site

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/


----------



## vedaire

thank you for posting that tweeky I had been looking for that ftp site and couldnt get it to come up


----------



## lloydy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> did you happen to move the second card into a different slot?


no, i kept my cards in 1 and 3 , all i have done is flash bios to 9920 so i could disable individual cores.

anyway i have flashed back to 1102 and bizarely enough still said 1 x16 and 3 at x8 ....

restarted 2 or 3 times and changed pci-e frequency to 101 and its gone back to dual x16 !!!

i havnt got a clue what happened there !!! any ideas ?


----------



## vedaire

hmm thats an odd one to me not sure how changing the freq. would make it do something like that. However, a bios flash I could see causing an issue like that. since it might have been an older bios that didn't fully support dual x16 not sure about it though.


----------



## vedaire

Hi Everyone,

just to let you all know I'm currently getting the member list updated.
I will be posting the new list shortly once its up if you would check to
see if your name is there. if it not please let me know by posting on
here using the format stated and sending me a pm so that I can add
you it may take a couple days to get everyone on there. But, I will do my
best.

ok Membership list is finally updated I believe I have everyone added now.


----------



## headmixer

This is an update.
Thanks

headmixer
FX 8150
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2249579


----------



## davieg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> Thank you everyone.
> I'll do my best to to make this the most informative spot you can find for the chv boards and chips that work on it.
> my chip is the fx-8150 mav2000
> hey uncleblitz what is happening is there is some voltage issues with my crosshair V. So Asus is sending me a new bios chip in case I got a faulty one as mine seems to be one of the earlier board.
> if this doesn't work they will send me a new board. But, what is happening is I have several voltage lines for the processor that will intermittantly drop all the way down to zero volts. Which shouldn't happen
> no matter what power saving mode the board goes into. Dram, nb, sb, and ht will just drop to zero for no reason. they believe its something to do with bios so thats the first step.
> you know I'll be asking a bunch of questions tweeky I always do thats how you learn.
> also to let everyone know I have sent an email to alucard for information on the spreadsheet. so as soon as he gets back to me I'll get everyone that isn't on it added in.


Is this through PC Probe its telling you you have crazy voltages? Ive had this through the CHIV and the CHV, if nothings actually going wrong your CPU volts cannot be dropping to 0, it just seems to be a quirk with the PC probe software if I remember right I fixed mine just by messing with the time it takes to process an alert on screen as its not possible that the volts it reports are actually happening,apparently I pump 66V through my CPU from time to time???
So if the problems just PC Probe alerts and nothing else it aint worth the messing about or your just gonna get the same thing again.


----------



## vedaire

no i've watched it in bios actually do this as well and it is a known issue with chv and fx chips thats why they are sending a new bios chip.
the earlier bios chips werent totally compatible with fx chips


----------



## lloydy

does anyone no wher i can sell and for how much a xfx 850 w xxx silver edition psu (basicly seasonic) ?

pic of it on my avatar


----------



## fairuszero

am I a little too late to join the cool gang?

OCN User Name: fairuszero
CPU Type: AMD FX-4100 Quad-Core Processor
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2252368


----------



## vedaire

added you fairuszero


----------



## galbrecht71

Hey y'all

I'm going to be building my rig with this fine mobo next month, but wanted to know if I was able to use the ROG Connect port to use my laptop as a power button when I bench test before assembly. If so do I need to download anything first to be able to do that and if so does anyone have a link?

Thanks in advance
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloydy*
> 
> does anyone no wher i can sell and for how much a xfx 850 w xxx silver edition psu (basicly seasonic) ?
> pic of it on my avatar


Why are you selling and how much?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> Hey y'all
> I'm going to be building my rig with this fine mobo next month, but wanted to know if I was able to use the ROG Connect port to use my laptop as a power button when I bench test before assembly. If so do I need to download anything first to be able to do that and if so does anyone have a link?
> Thanks in advance
> Why are you selling and how much?


yeah you can do that. you need rog connect software installed on the laptop from http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download


----------



## lloydy

hi galbretch , im selling due to me getting a 2nd 6950 and my system is on the limits of power i only got this psu week after new year , i was going to try and sell this and buy the xfx 1250w with what money i can get for this , i didnt know at the time of getting my second card that this wasnt enough! and scan wont let me send it back to "upgrade it" because its not faulty , damn these stores , i suppoze i shoulda checked when i bought it so my bad really.









i think this psu is 101 uk pounds at scan at the mo so really bout 80 ? is that fair ? if not what could i get for it ?


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> yeah you can do that. you need rog connect software installed on the laptop from http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download


*i followed the link and put in my operating system (Win 7 64-bit) and saw a list of downloads but didn't see one for ROG Connect... did i miss it?*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloydy*
> 
> hi galbretch , im selling due to me getting a 2nd 6950 and my system is on the limits of power i only got this psu week after new year , i was going to try and sell this and buy the xfx 1250w with what money i can get for this , i didnt know at the time of getting my second card that this wasnt enough! and scan wont let me send it back to "upgrade it" because its not faulty , damn these stores , i suppoze i shoulda checked when i bought it so my bad really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think this psu is 101 uk pounds at scan at the mo so really bout 80 ? is that fair ? if not what could i get for it ?


Im not sure what that translates to US D but i will be buying the same PSU for my build and will be spending between $150 and $160 US D from newegg.com


----------



## Tweeky

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=14&f_name=ROGConnect_V10416_XPVistaWin7.zip#ROGConnect_V10416_XPVistaWin7.zip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> *i followed the link and put in my operating system (Win 7 64-bit) and saw a list of downloads but didn't see one for ROG Connect... did i miss it?*
> Im not sure what that translates to US D but i will be buying the same PSU for my build and will be spending between $150 and $160 US D from newegg.com


----------



## lloydy

£80 is about 126.65 dollars and is a very good psu (rebranded seasonic)


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=14&f_name=ROGConnect_V10416_XPVistaWin7.zip#ROGConnect_V10416_XPVistaWin7.zip


*Thanks for the link, I found it that time... not sure what my problem was at first lol.*


----------



## Tweeky

newegg has them for $124.99 after rebate and it comes new with a 5 year warranty

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207017

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloydy*
> 
> £80 is about 126.65 dollars and is a very good psu (rebranded seasonic)


----------



## TotalLamer

Anyone running 2-card CrossFire on this board? Is it x16 on both slots if you use the first and third x16 slots instead of the first and second?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TotalLamer*
> 
> Anyone running 2-card CrossFire on this board? Is it x16 on both slots if you use the first and third x16 slots instead of the first and second?


yes that is the recommended way, the second pci-e slot is actually x8. it goes:
x16_1
x8/x1_2
x16/x8_3
x4_4


----------



## TotalLamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> yes that is the recommended way, the second pci-e slot is actually x8. it goes:
> x16_1
> x8/x1_2
> x16/x8_3
> x4_4


If I were to have, say... a Wi-Fi card in the second PCI-E slot, would it then be 16x 8x 8x?


----------



## ihatelolcats

i don't actually run crossfire but i would think it would do x16 x8 x16. you shouldn't be too worried though, the performance difference between x16 and x8 is small


----------



## vedaire

ok guys there is gonna be a little something new coming to this forum. I need everyone's help on this if you are an overclocking here is what
I would like. Im gonna be adding a second spreadsheet in. Here is what I need.

Forum Name:
Chip:
O/C speed:
Vcore for your speed:
cooling type:
Temps:

also any pertinent info you think might be needing ex. nb ht voltages and such.

What I wanna do here is help people out by giving them some baseline refs for doing
there own O/Cing on this board.


----------



## Tweeky

Help!

I am trying to install AI Site II ver 1.02.03 its the newest one

When I run the asus setup file a box opens up and then disappears

I tried to install the one on the asus DVD and its the same

nothing is installed

new ssd drive with a clean win 7 64bit installed

new bios chip with bios 1102

no overclocking

every thing else works like it should

Thanks

*Up date:*

Thanks Ulrich/

I Run the patch twice with admin. privileges and rebooted/

I then installed AIsuite II 1.02.03 from ASUS download sight with admin. privilege also virus turned off/

During the installation it ask to reboot several time I did not reboot until all parts were installed/

It worked

http://www.asus.co.nz/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8P67_PRO/#download


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:
Originally Posted by *vedaire* 



> Forum Name: tweeky
> Chip: bulldozer 8150
> O/C speed: 4260
> Vcore for your speed: 1.296v loaded
> cooling type: Zalman 990 max (air)
> Temps: loaded 61 C


----------



## vedaire

ok tweeky you're the genius here hehe try running the install program as admin If I remember right thats what I had to do.


----------



## Tweeky

*Thanks I did but no go*

Called ASUS 24/7 support but they were closed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> ok tweeky you're the genius here hehe try running the install program as admin If I remember right thats what I had to do.


----------



## vedaire

ok do this delete the copy you have and redownload a new copy I had that issue when I did a reinstall on my ssd the first copy I got was corrupted somehow.


----------



## Tweeky

I am sorry but I tried that to I even download it from China and it would not install

I miss it so
Maybe it does not like the new BIOS chip

The new bios chip works better with the LLC but I have not been able to overclock higher I hit a temp of 61 C with my cooler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> ok do this delete the copy you have and redownload a new copy I had that issue when I did a reinstall on my ssd the first copy I got was corrupted somehow.


----------



## vedaire

no its blanking out thats a software issue not a bios issue that im sure of. to me it seems almost like
windows isn't recognizing it as win compatible software.


----------



## Tweeky

maybe I even turned off virs protection

a thought

I will try it from safe mode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> no its blanking out thats a software issue not a bios issue that im sure of. to me it seems almost like
> windows isn't recognizing it as win compatible software.


----------



## vedaire

well I'm very happy with my system now. I think I finally found its happy settings lol

cpu is a nice 4416mhz
gpu is 1200core/1525mem

and a 3dmark06 of
http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16477546


----------



## UncleBlitz

@Vedaire: this score seem a bit low with such a rig ...though as i dont own a FX myself ... i cant really compare









edit: yeah i have check some 3dm06 results , with such cpu & gpu @ thoses speeds u should hit 22000 or more...


----------



## vedaire

I did some checking a bit ago and there is only one guy beating me out and hes at 22k


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> ok guys there is gonna be a little something new coming to this forum. I need everyone's help on this if you are an overclocking here is what
> I would like. Im gonna be adding a second spreadsheet in. Here is what I need.
> Forum Name:
> Chip:
> O/C speed:
> Vcore for your speed:
> cooling type:
> Temps:
> also any pertinent info you think might be needing ex. nb ht voltages and such.
> What I wanna do here is help people out by giving them some baseline refs for doing
> there own O/Cing on this board.


ihatelolcats
955BE
4187.6 MHz
1.416 V
air
53C


----------



## UncleBlitz

lol yeah u are right, the tool it self tells the score is low comparable to similar system and should easily reach 24k....though after checking it manually only one guy beats you with a 8150 and some more others with fx8120 but @ highest frequencies
so...it seem i was wrong, i m surprised to hit myself 24000 points with a 6950 and a 1090t...my bad ...sorry


----------



## vedaire

I honestly think i could fix it but I honestly dont feel like trying to jack ht and all that up any at least not until I put this entire system under water which i plan on doing with my taxes hehe.


----------



## UncleBlitz

@Vedaire: haha , yeah i m sure u ll succed to get more juice out of it with WC









1090t
4.1ghz
1.45v
WC

it can be helpfull to tell what LLC setting is in use as it change the Vcore value, it s quite always missing this info, with extreme LLC on vcore and vcore set to 1.45v it seem i m constanly running 1.476v (from cpuz & aisuite monitoring) so telling that my vcore is set to 1.45v doesnt tell enough to be used and isnt true imo, same for cpu oc settings no real way to use a lonely frequencie without a minimum of additionnal stuff:

perhaps can u add bios setting/cpuz mesure and LLC setting :

Vcore: bios setting/cpuz mesure/LLC setting
1.45v/1.476v/Extreme

and basic oc settings:

@ least multiplier and such:

4.1ghz(200x20.5)

to get:

1090t
4.1ghz(200x20.5)
1.45v/1.476v/LLC Extreme
WC

my two cents... again it s not my native language so perhaps i missed ur goal


----------



## vedaire

aye this is true. But heres what I'm trying to do with this chart is use it as a baseline referance for people. mainly
base stuff like vcore and and cooling. there are so many variables like I had to set my llc at high some others might
not need to go that far others may have to use extreme. So I tried to get common stuff as the other things vary so much.
eventually I may add other things to it but to keep it simplified for everyone I choose just the very basics.


----------



## gr8sho

Greetings All,

Been a member over at the [Official] ASUS M2N-SLI and M2N32-SLI Club! since Dec of 2010 (yeah, I know, not that long really) and have had a gr8 experience learning to overclock on my M2N32-SLI Deluxe. The real joy for me started when I obtained my Phenom II X4 965BE and was able to overclock that bad boy and of course the CPU-NB, as well as venture into using SLI, and using PhenomMSRTweaker to control power states. The M2N32 is really a wonderful board considering its age and how well it has held up. In case you were curious, the WEI for the machine is 7.4.

Anyhoo, just placed an order for a CHV, wanted to introduce myself, and am looking forward to being part of this community. Once I get the system running hopefully over the weekend, I will update my SIG to reflect the new piece parts. I can say now that the rig will start with the 965 in it and several other components from my current setup.

Cheers,
GR8SHO


----------



## mengchanchai

Hi *ALUCARDVPR*

According to your posted the problem as below.-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> *shakes fist in air*
> I've had my CH5 since June of this year and not one problem.
> Last night randomly it reboots itself and stops at the DRAM LED.
> 1.) RAM in CHV is still good, works fine in my other systems.
> 2.) I swapped in a single stick from another set into CHV - no go.
> 3.) Reset CMOS, Hit Go Button, and Removed battery at different times. - no go.
> I'm going to pull the CHV tonight after work, just to see if she'll boot up in a barebones world, but otherwise I'm out of clues. Seems odd that I may be RMAing a board from June.


after that you can solve the problem by used ROG connect function.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> Update: Was getting ready to RMA the board and ASUS buddy suggested ROG connect. I had never used it before, but thought hey what do I have to lose. So I Hooked up *ROG connect*, *re-flashed the BIOS* from my laptop and all is well


you explain that Hooked up ROG connect, re-flashed the BIOS from your laptop.

the point that i interested is how can you re-flashed the BIOS?
I try to look in the ROG connect ,but cannot find it.
could you please explain more detail?
sorry I'm only beginning user.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Mawbster

Hi all so i tried to overclock my system at the weekend with my new gear. I got two levels out of it before blue screening.

Ive heard people have overclocked well with the parts i have. I was wondering if there is some problem with my setup im missing.


----------



## Antykain

Heya guys(gals?)..

Here is my submission for the club..









OCN User Name: Antykain
CPU Type: Phenom II X4 965 BE C3
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2259399


----------



## Tweeky

what where (*all)* of your overclock setting before the blue screen

some 955 will not go over 3800 mhz

i had a 955 and that about as high as it would go

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mawbster*
> 
> Hi all so i tried to overclock my system at the weekend with my new gear. I got two levels out of it before blue screening.
> Ive heard people have overclocked well with the parts i have. I was wondering if there is some problem with my setup im missing.


----------



## Tweeky

﻿﻿

﻿﻿http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?1142-How-to-use-ASUS-ROG-USB-BIOS-Flashback

ALUCARDVPR has not been active but try the above

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mengchanchai*
> 
> Hi *ALUCARDVPR*
> According to your posted the problem as below.-
> after that you can solve the problem by used ROG connect function.
> you explain that Hooked up ROG connect, re-flashed the BIOS from your laptop.
> the point that i interested is how can you re-flashed the BIOS?
> I try to look in the ROG connect ,but cannot find it.
> could you please explain more detail?
> sorry I'm only beginning user.
> thanks in advance.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> Heya guys(gals?)..
> Here is my submission for the club..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCN User Name: Antykain
> CPU Type: Phenom II X4 965 BE C3
> CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2259399


That's pretty good. Are you working on increasing the speed of your NB interface?

I should be posting a similar setup later this week.


----------



## vedaire

hey guys,

quick notes Antykain you've been added.

now that the business end of this note is done.

I got some good news today. I found my water chiller unit that I'm going to use on my main rig.
I have done this once before using a remote water chiller for cooling. It keeps the water at a nice crispy
50F/10C it can produce 8gph at a 80degreeF room temp. now since my room is never above 70F it'll
be more in line of 9gph. I will use this to pump 10C water through the chipset,CPU,and GPU blocks
on my rig. no radiators and no reservoirs as this thing has a 2gallon reservoir built in.

By my thinking im looking at well into the 5.5ghz range outta this 8150 possibly more.
also looking at 1500core on my gpu and 1700 or so on the memory possibly more on both. depends
on how they take to nice cool temps hehe.

this project is gonna be started around the middle of march. I'll get the chiller first then the blocks
then fittings and tubbing.

I'm gonna do all I can to put the 8150s and the CHVF on the map


----------



## chippewaguy13

Hello new here I just got my crosshair v three days ago. First post so not sure if I even formatted this right or how many times this question has been covered, I have been reading but still not haveing much luck. I have an fx-8150 which I would like to get to 4.2 ghz and so far all I have been able to do is 3.99 but now I am stuck at 3.97. This has been with autotune from the AI suite II. I have tried the overclock routine in the catalyst manage that only took me to 3.7. I have a 600 watt power supply, crosshair V, FX-8150, OCZ agility 3 120 gig, 1.5 TB 6 gbs sata drive, 16 gigs ram (4x4 known weak spot of the system they are 1333mhz), sata II dvd burner drive, and a gigabyte hd6870 video card (the nice beffy one with three fans and unlocked) I had a coolermaster V-8 but I would get an odd error from time to time so I grabbed a hyper 212, course now I understand the error was due to the pwm settings so may change back depending on how the temps play out..

I also have a laptop handy with ROG connect installed and ready to roll. I upgrade from an fx-6100 on a ga-990fxa-ud3 with a 5770 video card. I KNOW the windows expirence score is crap but I have been using it to gauge my machine. Right now I have 7.7, cpu 7.7 ram, and 7.8 on 2d video 3d game video, and hard drive. (on the ga-990fxa the ram showed 7.8 and the hard drive was 7.9). I have installed the microsoft hotfix for bulldozer. My overall goal is 4.2 ghz which i think will get me a 7.8, the hard drive I need to figure out why it dropped did I mess with a bios setting from ide to achi (I doubt but will check), and the ram I may need to just switch out I wonder how much some FAST 4x8 chips would run me!! (I know more ram=bad for overclock from what I read so far though).

I printed out some bios pages I think tweeky posted (if I am wrong sorry!!!) back on page 329 on 2-17-2012. Which resulted in a no boot for me. I need to find a GOOD overclock guide with step by step directions. I have a hard time learning until it clicks so so help would be great!!. I have pictures to post of the system but I wanted to get it running right and valadated. Thanks for ay help!!


----------



## vedaire

hi chip,

ok ignore all ram statements I'm running 16gig and my 8150 is sitting at 4.4 right now. first statement I'm gonna make is I'm not sure about your ps according to my calculations you need 512watts continous at base settings. o/cing is gonna up that drastically.

something else that bugs me is im scoring 7.9 at stock speeds on my 8150 on cpu and 7.9 on ram but my ram is 2133 so I know where that score is comming from.

here is the best I can tell you dont play with the preset stuff in ai suite set it all to default. Now log into bios and set llc to high on both.
save that and boot into windows open ai and click on turbo evo. uptop click on vcore and set it to 1.4000 or as close as possible.
now under that youll see a little thing says more options click it and choose cpu ratio set that to 21.0 make sure your cooling is set to handle
the higher heat I usually keep mine on turbo settings for the cpu fans. try that and see what happens.using the presets it tries to clock up
the fsb and with your memory im not sure how much it can go up.

fair warning though thats gonna draw some watts on your psu so im not sure itll work.


----------



## Tweeky

http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chippewaguy13*


----------



## vedaire

thanks tweeky I didnt know that existed. I just gave him my baseline stuff But Im worried about his 600w psu
I keep coming up with a 512-520watt base with no ocing at all and I know what a chvf and 8150 are gonna suck down with just a light oc.

What do you think?


----------



## chippewaguy13

Couple of other detalis I do have the newest bios flashed. I am having trouble with the cpu speed walking from 1.5 to 3.9 ghz though c&q are turned off in bios. And everytime I try raising the multi above 18. It shows the new number on the evo info screen but when I re-boot it drops right back to x18 for 3.97 ghz. In bios what do you mean by IIC I think I'm missing something there and I need to adjust core voltage to 1.4 yet So I hope that will help. Will start looking for a new PSU!!! But for now what is IIC LOL!


----------



## vedaire

sorry its called LLC load line calibration

it will drop back down when you reboot. you have to go into ai and set it back each time. and you can save it in a profile in ai to load up eachtime.
or once you find something stable you can actually set it and save it in bios and itll boot up like that each time.

ok i see on that screen your running a 220mhz fsb it should really be at 200mhz as your overclocking your memory with that bus speed.
I'd drop fsb to 200 and up cpu voltage to 1.4000 or as close as you can it might be a touch over.

in bios you can turn off all the power saving stuff apm c&q and i forget all the other ones but there are several just read what it says if it mentions
power saving turn it off.

when you get all that done open ai make sure the cpu voltage is at 1.4000 and then on that tab that says cpu ratio set it to 21.0 thatll set you at 4200mhz.
if its stable save it as a profile. then all you gotta do is tell it to load that profile from in ai each time.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> thanks tweeky I didnt know that existed. I just gave him my baseline stuff But Im worried about his 600w psu
> I keep coming up with a 512-520watt base with no ocing at all and I know what a chvf and 8150 are gonna suck down with just a light oc.
> What do you think?


If it is a good power supply it should get by

good power supplies do have built in safety

my system needs 716 watts loaded and I have a Corsair 750

http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/


----------



## chippewaguy13

Now I'm being a wimp with the voltage!! I tried bumping it up in bios. Not sure if I'm doing it right. And I am having trouble finding IIC in the bios I know i saw it before. I shut offr the spectrum settings and still getting the cpu speed wander. I know i saw IIC before!! But over all it's getting closer!! HCUPID show my temps at 18 cel. while AI SUITE shows 28 at idle still need to burn test it will use intelburn I think. But need to fix the speed walking first!! that and i need to grow a set and put some voltage to thi thing!!!!


----------



## vedaire

let me look real quick i can tell you where it is.

its under the expanding DIGI+VRM power control section in bios


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chippewaguy13*


AI SUITE II

TOOL

DIGI+VRM


----------



## chippewaguy13

BTW!!! lol once i get the walking stopped i will see what I can bump up between the memorey speed and video card!! Doubt I can get the CPU up to 7.9 but I've had the hard drive and memorey at 7.9 and the 6870 card at stock settings before overclocking is 7.8 so i think I can push it to 7.9!


----------



## vedaire

oh you also have to turn off turbo thing in bios to turn off the walking as well.


----------



## chippewaguy13

Perfect Thank you found it!! now to check for steady cpu clock!!


----------



## chippewaguy13

I turned off turbo core in bios but still getting the walking!! Plus now every once in a while i am getting a pop up warnig that my SB voltage is 0.0 which i find hard to believe I think that would cause a lock up!!! And I think i saw that mentioned in prior post will go back and look for them or turn off warning.


----------



## vedaire

just turn off warning. is what i did and now i can't think of what causes it to drop down like that. I cant remember all them settings without being in bios checking them.


----------



## UncleBlitz

dont give too much credit to thoses windows performances indices , it s only a vague indicator and shows often weirdness in results


----------



## chippewaguy13

I'm running at 4.5 ghz but it's still walking. took a break and played some games for a bit which was fine but then I downloaded intelburn and it locks after 3 passes so not stable yet. Gotta figure out how to stop the walking and what is causeing intelburn to lock. But I'm done for the night thank for the help people!!!


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chippewaguy13*
> 
> I'm running at 4.5 ghz but it's still walking. took a break and played some games for a bit which was fine but then I downloaded intelburn and it locks after 3 passes so not stable yet. Gotta figure out how to stop the walking and what is causeing intelburn to lock. But I'm done for the night thank for the help people!!!


make your OC in bios only,,, dont use OC program and u got better stabillity.
sry if u make this XD


----------



## ryan w

Yet another memory question...time to upgrade ram to 8gb from 4gb and take advantage of 10% at Newegg

set up CHFV w/ 1090T

current ram g skill ripjaws 7-8-7-24 1.6 v 4GB (2gb x 2)

looking to upgrade and have always used g skill but may change

deciding between these three:

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) *7-8-8-24* 1.5v $ 79.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231536

CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) *7-8-8-24* 1.5v $ 79.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233254

Mushkin Enhanced Redline 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) *7-9-8-24* 1.65v $ 64.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226179

Does anyone have a set of these? suggestions in which direction to go ?


----------



## Antykain

I have the same Corsair Vengence 2 x 4GB (have both 1600 and 1866) kit as listed above on my CHVF with no issues.. Plugged in and worked on the first fire up. I've tweaked the timings here and there since, but never had any issues with mem stability.


----------



## galbrecht71

I took a look at the memory i plan on using in my build next month and wanted second opinions. I have not overclocked before but plan to when i get this board and i dont know how important memory is to that process. Is what i am planning on buying going to work with the CHV or do i need to look at something different? Also when i look at the specs on newegg it shows some memory with the O.C next to it, does that mean it only works on an overclocked system or does that work too on a stock system?


----------



## Tweeky

installed my new ssd and this is what i get


----------



## Tweeky

I like g.skill ram the best









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*


----------



## Tweeky

For overclocking a *bulldozer* this ram has to be the best









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> I took a look at the memory i plan on using in my build next month and wanted second opinions. I have not overclocked before but plan to when i get this board and i dont know how important memory is to that process. Is what i am planning on buying going to work with the CHV or do i need to look at something different? Also when i look at the specs on newegg it shows some memory with the O.C next to it, does that mean it only works on an overclocked system or does that work too on a stock system?


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> I took a look at the memory i plan on using in my build next month and wanted second opinions. I have not overclocked before but plan to when i get this board and i dont know how important memory is to that process. Is what i am planning on buying going to work with the CHV or do i need to look at something different? Also when i look at the specs on newegg it shows some memory with the O.C next to it, does that mean it only works on an overclocked system or does that work too on a stock system?


Those sticks will work with the CHVF, they are on the QVL. although this is not a requirement, it just means that AMD has tested it and certified it for stability. The overclocked specs on newegg refer to the motherboard/CPUs ability to run stock or higher RAM speeds and there limitations, you choose the ram speed setting.

ex. Memory Standard DDR3 2133(O.C.)/2000(O.C.)/1800(O.C.)/1600/1333/1066 for the CHVF...the BIOS will automatically set this and you can raise it when O.C.









try this link out learn about O.C. on a amd processor
http://www.overclock.net/a/phenom-ii-overclocking-guide

and this for O.C. the CHVF:
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> For overclocking a *bulldozer* this ram has to be the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231451


*What about those are you looking at that makes them the best?*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Those sticks will work with the CHVF, they are on the QVL. although this is not a requirement, it just means that AMD has tested it and certified it for stability. The overclocked specs on newegg refer to the motherboard/CPUs ability to run stock or higher RAM speeds and there limitations, you choose the ram speed setting.
> ex. Memory Standard DDR3 2133(O.C.)/2000(O.C.)/1800(O.C.)/1600/1333/1066 for the CHVF...the BIOS will automatically set this and you can raise it when O.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try this link out learn about O.C. on a amd processor
> http://www.overclock.net/a/phenom-ii-overclocking-guide
> and this for O.C. the CHVF:
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking


*So basically the speeds listed under the standard will be adjusted automatically to work? In the first link you provided will it matter that i plan on buying an 8150 or are the principals the same regardless?*


----------



## chippewaguy13

Looking for some more advice. Been unable to pass intelburn testing. I am runing at 4.5 ghz but the clock keeps walking from 1.5 ghz to 4.5. The vcore drops down to .9 when it does this. I have turbo core off in the bios and both LLC set to extreme. cpu and nb overcurrent at %120 and %130. But cpu voltage spectrum is on auto spread spectrum shouyld this be changed to a fixed value snd if so to what? I've found if i set core voltage to 1.375 I get two passes before lock up. If I bump it to 1.4 I can not even finish one. I can play my games and use the computer with out any lock up or slow down so I think I'm close just not there yet!! Btw cpu temp has yet to hit 40 under load it will idle at about 18 and is normaly around 25. And yet I keep it cool in the house it's about 15 celcius (60 fahrenheit) here in my computer room. btw bus speed is 200 and multi is 22.5 unless it's clocked down then my multiplier goes to 7 which I think is normal for when the cores idle down.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> *So basically the speeds listed under the standard will be adjusted automatically to work? In the first link you provided will it matter that i plan on buying an 8150 or are the principals the same regardless?*


essentially yes the principles are the same..... just the 8150 compared to say a 1090T could have different overclocking behavior i.e higher or lower voltages needed for certain frequencies etc., which always the case even form chip to chip within a lot even....read both threads carefully and have fun, take your time, stress test to confirm your O.C is stable, and always watch out for high temps that is your enemy!

As to the "automatic" setting of your RAM speed the BIOS will try to read the JEDEC or XMP settings on the memory itself and set the ram timings accordingly. It is well known that this sometimes does not work, the bios will essentially underclock your ram (1333 instead of 1600), in which case you must manually set the speed/ timings that are stamped/labeled on the stick of ram itself. You know initially you have the right stable timings/speed by 1. the systems boots into windows and 2. you pass a memory stress test like windows memory diagnostic tool with no errors.

This is the club you need to learn what the 8150 can do...read the posts, and posts your questions to see where a good starting point is for O.C. your 8150
http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club









oh and tweeky probably likes those because of few reasons 1. price G-Skill balances price/performance well 2. low latency the lower the better 7 is as good as it gets with memory for this board 3. Speed 2133 is screaming! 4. on a limb here but black aluminum heatsinks w/ fins is good......looks cool and cools well...plus you get the dual cooling fan setup


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chippewaguy13*
> 
> Looking for some more advice. Been unable to pass intelburn testing. I am runing at 4.5 ghz but the clock keeps walking from 1.5 ghz to 4.5. The vcore drops down to .9 when it does this. I have turbo core off in the bios and both LLC set to extreme. cpu and nb overcurrent at %120 and %130. But cpu voltage spectrum is on auto spread spectrum shouyld this be changed to a fixed value snd if so to what? I've found if i set core voltage to 1.375 I get two passes before lock up. If I bump it to 1.4 I can not even finish one. I can play my games and use the computer with out any lock up or slow down so I think I'm close just not there yet!! Btw cpu temp has yet to hit 40 under load it will idle at about 18 and is normaly around 25. And yet I keep it cool in the house it's about 15 celcius (60 fahrenheit) here in my computer room. btw bus speed is 200 and multi is 22.5 unless it's clocked down then my multiplier goes to 7 which I think is normal for when the cores idle down.


What appears to be occurring here is the VRM protection built in to AMD boards. It is referred to as throttling from AMD'S over-current protection. In the UEFI BIOS under the Digi+ VRM Power Control tab you will see you can turn this on or off. However turning this off allows for high voltage and current to go through a VRM possibly causing permanent failure.

here's just a example of some old threads i made from a old setup i had it shows graphs of what throttling looks like:
http://www.overclock.net/t/999089/asus-m4a785-m-cpu-vcore-unstable

What is odd to me is at either 1.375v or 1.4v throttling should not occur..at 1.55 and above yes I think then its possible...seems like a faulty VRM or CPU but i am no expert here
Suggestion fill out the specs for your rig so we know what you have, and look at vcore/max temps during full load and post those findings...and keep asking, good luck

Here is a good external link that describes a lot, but more importantly describes in detail the Digi+ VRM design and compares it to other board designs:
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?3408-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-Review


----------



## Tweeky

Bulldozer will overclock well and even run better with high frequencies memory and low timings are always good

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> *What about those are you looking at that makes them the best?*
> *So basically the speeds listed under the standard will be adjusted automatically to work? In the first link you provided will it matter that i plan on buying an 8150 or are the principals the same regardless?*


----------



## chippewaguy13

I added my info to my rig and also posted in the bulldozer club thank you!! my vcore sits at 1.332 under load and when the chip idles down ti goes to .936. As far as the temp it barely moves by more then 10 cel under load going from 18 to about 28 temp in this room is around 12 (55 far).


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chippewaguy13*
> 
> I added my info to my rig and also posted in the bulldozer club thank you!! my vcore sits at 1.332 under load and when the chip idles down ti goes to .936. As far as the temp it barely moves by more then 10 cel under load going from 18 to about 28 temp in this room is around 12 (55 far).


nice...so I am still scratching my head but it is because I am not a FX series owner..but here is all I suggest:

- 4.5 on air says there is a issue with temp to me..... somewhere between the VRM and the CPU...i think tlh CHVF/ 8150 should handle that fine but maybe not?

- Back your clock speed down to 3.5 w/ auto voltage and stress test if it passes your stable...if stable then....start raising clock speed 0.1 at a time until prime fails then raise the voltage manually until it passes (basic oc technique)

- if throttling goes away then it was caused by high voltage/temp at the CPU from heat regardless of what you are seeing for temps/ or incorrect voltage/ or damaged components

- Use the AI suite to monitor your voltages and clocks (open turbo V program to adjust clocks/voltages on the fly) I find this to be the most accurate for real time voltage level when using monitoring

here is a good video showing this process:





as well I never use intel burn test as I have found it is the most aggressive test out there, and has a higher likelihood to damage components compared to others. I use prime 95 blend test...when testing for a stable OC I try 10 min runs..once i get close to where I want to be i run 12 and 24 hour tests...This is needed for me because I occasionally like to do folding at home and that stress the hole system for 2 to 7 days so stability is key.

one question are you getting BSODS (blue screens of death) ?


----------



## chippewaguy13

I have never blue screened with. this chip and board. I can play games like skyrim and lotro on max settings with no problems what so ever. But when i try intelburn my machines locks up. will drop back to stock 3.6 ghz. to see if i can get the walking to stop. The more i read the more i suspect my power supply is crap. I just want to make sure the crosshair v and fx-8150 are good and not to blame. but right now leading theroy points to operator error even more then the power supply!


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chippewaguy13*
> 
> I have never blue screened with. this chip and board. I can play games like skyrim and lotro on max settings with no problems what so ever. But when i try intelburn my machines locks up. will drop back to stock 3.6 ghz. to see if i can get the walking to stop. The more i read the more i suspect my power supply is crap. I just want to make sure the crosshair v and fx-8150 are good and not to blame. but right now leading theory points to operator error even more then the power supply!


Nice operator error the answer to 80 percent of all IT related solutions









Anyway powersupply could be borderline on not enough power at 600w and that is if it can sustain 600w under load- cheap ones can not...if your wondering again good powersupply threads on OCN.

So see if you are running low on juice or 12v is cutting out all together from the rail overloading look at the 12v in AI suite make sure it does not go below 11.8 it can drop below that but you start to loose power then...if goes way down it will coincide with a system crash (BSOD) or complete crash turns off adn you will obviously not be able to see the voltage level at that point.

good luck


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chippewaguy13*
> 
> I have never blue screened with. this chip and board. I can play games like skyrim and lotro on max settings with no problems what so ever. But when i try intelburn my machines locks up. will drop back to stock 3.6 ghz. to see if i can get the walking to stop. The more i read the more i suspect my power supply is crap. I just want to make sure the crosshair v and fx-8150 are good and not to blame. but right now leading theroy points to operator error even more then the power supply!


hehe. Unstable ram maybe?


----------



## chippewaguy13

We may have a winner. My +12 volt goes to 11.7 when I fire up intelburn. I dropped everything back down to stock and now intelburn is running with no problems. The cpu still idles down to 1.4 ghz but as soon as something needs the power it goes to 3.6 and stays steady until the work is finished then drops back down to idle. The ram is cheap 1333 mhz but It came from my fx6100 on a ga-990fxa-ud3. The ram is good just slow is all. From what I THINK I see my power supply is crap and I am going to have to replace it if I wish to have a stable over clock. I may not ever get a steady clock but I have been reading that it does not effect performance and is just how the fx chips are (I still have my doubts though seems i should be able to lock in a steady clock).


----------



## ryan w

yup temps look good....vcore/clock speed changes at idle because cool and quite is enabled in BIOS you can turn that off if you want...vcore jumps up under load because of LLC on extreme...11.7 v could be an issue possible it is PSU


----------



## chippewaguy13

I've got cool and quite off in the bios and the damn thing still walks. I was thinking maybe a fixed value instead of the auto in the spectrum setting? But by backing everything down and playing with the multiplier I am now at a stable 4.06 ghz and able to run intelburn with no lock up and my cpu temp maxed out at 55 by the AI suite and hardware monitor. I think I will be unable to go any higher until I replace my power supply. And while I am at it get some good fast ram in too. I wonder if I should valadate my cpu at 4.06 ghz or wait till I get new psu and ram and try for higher. Thanks for the help everyone!! I am a little confused why I was more stable at higher bus speed and lower multiplier but they say every chip is diffrent and maybe this is just what mine likes (or just more operator error!!) Will keep tinkering and swap out power supply maybe this weekend!!


----------



## ryan w

right on there is the epu engine...and windows power control settings min and max processor percentages but i think they both require cool / quite to operate..this for sure a problem someone in this forum should be able to help with

55 is good max temp for me using the 1090T...I think 8150 is similar but don't quote me on that


----------



## Hazzeedayz

power could definitely be part of the issue. BUT, usually when there is an issue with underpowering, you wont even get the blue screen...your PC will just reset or freeze.
you must be clocking the chip weird. are you just using the multi?
also, are you running enough voltage through your components?


----------



## chippewaguy13

I have an old 600 watt power supply with a single 12volt rail. pretty sure most of my problems ar coming from this I have it trying to run my drives, fx-815, and a gigabyte hd6870 with the 3 large fans. becomes unstable after 4.06 ghz. I can see the 12volt drop as low as 11.38 per ai suite and hardware monitors (have yet to double check with multi meter). When I over clocked I used a combanation of core freq and the multiplier I have scren shots a few posts back. But what has me confused is the walking clock speed even with the cool n q turned off. could this be another sign of a known bad power supply or am I missing something like a spectrum setting some where. I treid diffrent LLC with no change.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Yet another memory question...time to upgrade ram to 8gb from 4gb and take advantage of 10% at Newegg
> set up CHFV w/ 1090T
> current ram g skill ripjaws 7-8-7-24 1.6 v 4GB (2gb x 2)
> looking to upgrade and have always used g skill but may change
> deciding between these three:
> G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) *7-8-8-24* 1.5v $ 79.00
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231536
> CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) *7-8-8-24* 1.5v $ 79.00
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233254
> Mushkin Enhanced Redline 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) *7-9-8-24* 1.65v $ 64.00
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226179
> Does anyone have a set of these? suggestions in which direction to go ?


Yeah my bad quoting my own quote but.. decided on the Mushkin's to replace these:
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM
replaced with:
Mushkin Enhanced Redline 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model 996982
and wow replaced the G. Skills not that they where bad i just wanted 2x4gb sticks vs 4x2gb sticks when I upgraded from 4gb to 8gb (what a difference with 64x windows 7)
PRO: lifetime warranty, massive heatsink, red coloring, low latency
CON: well read write times are lower than the G SKill maybe after tweaks I can equal or pass them
CHVF took to them just fine, really cut it close with NH-D14 but they clear..... time to tweak!


----------



## Tweeky

Power supply calculator (very good)

http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chippewaguy13*
> 
> I have an old 600 watt power supply with a single 12volt rail. pretty sure most of my problems ar coming from this I have it trying to run my drives, fx-815, and a gigabyte hd6870 with the 3 large fans. becomes unstable after 4.06 ghz. I can see the 12volt drop as low as 11.38 per ai suite and hardware monitors (have yet to double check with multi meter). When I over clocked I used a combanation of core freq and the multiplier I have scren shots a few posts back. But what has me confused is the walking clock speed even with the cool n q turned off. could this be another sign of a known bad power supply or am I missing something like a spectrum setting some where. I treid diffrent LLC with no change.


----------



## chippewaguy13

just tried it and it came up 633 and I'm running with 600.


----------



## vedaire

hey guys sorry I havent been in much I'm currently working on placing orders for cooling stuff and work. So planning out all my stuff for putting this rig under chilled water.


----------



## Tweeky

This is the best









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139010

This is good

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139025

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chippewaguy13*
> 
> just tried it and it came up 633 and I'm running with 600.


----------



## vedaire

hey tweeky guess what I found out? this will blow your mind

I think I found out why I been having so many issues with this thing my brand new http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817190030 is only putting out a little over
11 volts under load on the 12volt rail. Thinks its like 11.4volts or close to it. Tells me thats one reason my other rails aren't holding up either.

I kept wondering why I was getting that drop out on nm/ht/vcore and dram as well as sb lines where they would drop to zero.

thinking about replacing it with this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194092.

What you think?


----------



## Tweeky

I like Corsair the best

Here you go this one I pick for you its a 1000 watts

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139034










BTW - it is 12 volts +- 5%

and it maybe the voltage at your outlet is not high enough ?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> hey tweeky guess what I found out? this will blow your mind
> I think I found out why I been having so many issues with this thing my brand new http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817190030 is only putting out a little over
> 11 volts under load on the 12volt rail. Thinks its like 11.4volts or close to it. Tells me thats one reason my other rails aren't holding up either.
> I kept wondering why I was getting that drop out on nm/ht/vcore and dram as well as sb lines where they would drop to zero.
> thinking about replacing it with this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194092.
> What you think?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> This is the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139010
> This is good
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139025


Back when I had my 8150 and CHV I was using a corsair gs800 and it did great, I benched at 4.9ghz no problem but couldnt prime test longer than 5-7mins due to getting to the 60c mark way too fast.

Vedaire--

Im sorry I might have missed it but what are you running that requires 1000watts+? Im guessing its a crazy Sli/CF setup?


----------



## vedaire

atm Im running an 8150/chvf single 7970 + 2 500gig hds raided + 2 60gb adata ssd raided + combo burner + 16giges ddr3 2133 memory
+ misc assorted fans and a antec25 H2O 620 cooler

now whats getting ready to happen is I'm adding another 7970+w/c setup which the pumps will be run off the internal psu.

all of this will be overclocked in true fashion. I'm shooting for around 5.0ghz on the processor and im hopping around 1300+ on both 7970s

oh the output at the wall plug is 120volts


----------



## UncleBlitz

héhé... i hope u ll post us some pictures


----------



## vedaire

you know it. plenty will be posted as what is gonna be surprising is where the main part of the setup will be its dang near as big as the case housing the computer

oh heck I'll just show you this is whats gonna be providing the chilled water for the whole w/c loop.



8gph .5gallon reservoir built in 50degreeF water. I just hope the primochill primoflex pro lrt tubing can take that temp of water.


----------



## chippewaguy13

I was rereading some posts from before and I saw you said your 8150 was scoreing a 7.9 at stcok 3.6 ghz? I had given up on scoreing 7.9 on everything because I thought 7.8 was the best the 8150 would score. If you are getting 7.9 any tips would be great!! I am locked down to 4.06 ghz with the walking clock (even with cool n q off) my power supply does dip down to 11.45 by multi meter. I am looking at this http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0335913 to replace it which will give me 4 12 volt rails at 750 watts. I am running a single 6870 gigabyte card for now and plan on adding another with some faster ram.

And for those that wish to point it out: WINDOWS EXPIRENCE SCORE IS NOT A BENCH MARK AND IS A GENREAL PIECE OF CRAP WHEN IT COMES TO JUDGEING HOW YOUR MACHINE RUNS. With that being said 7.9 is just something to shoot for.


----------



## vedaire

basically I have any power limiting stuff off and anything thatll boost performance on in bios.

It's also the only thing on my ssd drives I have a seperate drive for everything else.

so basically I have win7 professional 64bit and drivers on my main drive everything else is elsewhere.

plus I have various windows tweaks in place and have turned off all no needed stuff in windows.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> you know it. plenty will be posted as what is gonna be surprising is where the main part of the setup will be its dang near as big as the case housing the computer
> oh heck I'll just show you this is whats gonna be providing the chilled water for the whole w/c loop.
> 
> 8gph .5gallon reservoir built in 50degreeF water. I just hope the primochill primoflex pro lrt tubing can take that temp of water.


How much was that one? I was looking into a chiller but wasnt sure it was worth all the effort since I only had the cpu under water.

I can see why your looking for 1000watts lol, 850 might barely do it, but with two 7970's and an 8150 I wouldnt chance it either lol


----------



## vedaire

aye I'm gonna see just how far I can push the cpu and 7970s on 3-10c temps.


----------



## chippewaguy13

My ocz agllity 3 SSD 120 drive would score 7.9 on my old fx-6100, ga 990fx gigabyte board. But when I built my fx-8150 crosshair V formula it scored only 7.8. I had it hooked to the sata6g_1-6 at first So I thought maybe if I ran it through the sata6g_E1 I might have better luck. I tried it and it dropped the speed down to 7.7 I changed it back and now I'm at 7.6!! I tried it with write cache on and off with no change!! I did see how hooking it to the sata6g_E1 got rid of the error before post though and I have it set for AHCI though I do no hot swapping with it I just want the speed and I thought AHCI would give it gonna go try plain IDE now though.

Any one have some insight on how to get my speed back?


----------



## Tweeky

Another very good power supply calculator

http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chippewaguy13*
> 
> My ocz agllity 3 SSD 120 drive would score 7.9 on my old fx-6100, ga 990fx gigabyte board. But when I built my fx-8150 crosshair V formula it scored only 7.8. I had it hooked to the sata6g_1-6 at first So I thought maybe if I ran it through the sata6g_E1 I might have better luck. I tried it and it dropped the speed down to 7.7 I changed it back and now I'm at 7.6!! I tried it with write cache on and off with no change!! I did see how hooking it to the sata6g_E1 got rid of the error before post though and I have it set for AHCI though I do no hot swapping with it I just want the speed and I thought AHCI would give it gonna go try plain IDE now though.
> Any one have some insight on how to get my speed back?


WEI is not reliable. there are several good ssd benchmarking programs available. im assuming that you are at the same clock speeds on cpu ram etc? there may be some settings in windows that you had before and forgot to set this time. it might be a good idea to post in the ssd forum or read through some of the optimization guides there. good luck


----------



## vedaire

ugh this stinks I 35rep to post my old gear for sale this is gonna take awhile lol


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chippewaguy13*
> 
> My ocz agllity 3 SSD 120 drive would score 7.9 on my old fx-6100, ga 990fx gigabyte board. But when I built my fx-8150 crosshair V formula it scored only 7.8. I had it hooked to the sata6g_1-6 at first So I thought maybe if I ran it through the sata6g_E1 I might have better luck. I tried it and it dropped the speed down to 7.7 I changed it back and now I'm at 7.6!! I tried it with write cache on and off with no change!! I did see how hooking it to the sata6g_E1 got rid of the error before post though and I have it set for AHCI though I do no hot swapping with it I just want the speed and I thought AHCI would give it gonna go try plain IDE now though.
> Any one have some insight on how to get my speed back?


Make sure to disable Cache Buffer Flusher, and than make sure NCQ is enabled.

You'll find all the "How Too's" if you take the time and read ALL the added links in this guide http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds

Sean is the man! Just an amazingly well written guide!!!


----------



## R4MP4G3

I just bought mine from a friend. along with a 8150. can't wait. Now all i need is the ek waterblock.


----------



## lloydy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> WEI is not reliable. there are several good ssd benchmarking programs available. im assuming that you are at the same clock speeds on cpu ram etc? there may be some settings in windows that you had before and forgot to set this time. it might be a good idea to post in the ssd forum or read through some of the optimization guides there. good luck


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chippewaguy13*
> 
> My ocz agllity 3 SSD 120 drive would score 7.9 on my old fx-6100, ga 990fx gigabyte board. But when I built my fx-8150 crosshair V formula it scored only 7.8. I had it hooked to the sata6g_1-6 at first So I thought maybe if I ran it through the sata6g_E1 I might have better luck. I tried it and it dropped the speed down to 7.7 I changed it back and now I'm at 7.6!! I tried it with write cache on and off with no change!! I did see how hooking it to the sata6g_E1 got rid of the error before post though and I have it set for AHCI though I do no hot swapping with it I just want the speed and I thought AHCI would give it gonna go try plain IDE now though.
> Any one have some insight on how to get my speed back?


I know if you do too many benchmarks on a ssd at 1 time it will get slower , try waiting a day and try again. i had a simaler problem a while ago and cant remember who told me about it . also i take it you installed windows with ahci enabled to start with ?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chippewaguy13*
> 
> My ocz agllity 3 SSD 120 drive would score 7.9 on my old fx-6100, ga 990fx gigabyte board. But when I built my fx-8150 crosshair V formula it scored only 7.8. I had it hooked to the sata6g_1-6 at first So I thought maybe if I ran it through the sata6g_E1 I might have better luck. I tried it and it dropped the speed down to 7.7 I changed it back and now I'm at 7.6!! I tried it with write cache on and off with no change!! I did see how hooking it to the sata6g_E1 got rid of the error before post though and I have it set for AHCI though I do no hot swapping with it I just want the speed and I thought AHCI would give it gonna go try plain IDE now though.
> Any one have some insight on how to get my speed back?


I wouldn't use the windows index score as a benchmark to troubleshoot but I see your concern. First bench the drive with same software as the manufacturer and other individuals so you can truely compare it. The score issue on windows could be the benchmark itself or maybe things were going on you didn't know about while the test ran. The more a ssd get written onto it slows down a bit too, mostly in the form of benchmarks since I can't really notice it with my cosair ssd. Also curious if you installed anything from the time of the first benchmark, that could have been it too.


----------



## chippewaguy13

Thanks to the sandman With the guide I got my speed back to 7.8 which is the most I ever had out of my ocz agility 3 drive on the crosshair V. The biggest speed drop was when I hooked it to the sata6g_E1 connector instead of the standard sata ports. I should just get used to 7.8 on the WEI. Which I know is a crappy index anyways. Was just something fun to shoot for to see if this hardware could do it. Thanks to the sandman again!!


----------



## The Sandman

Glad it was of some help! That guide has my setup flying lol.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chippewaguy13*
> 
> My ocz agllity 3 SSD 120 drive would score 7.9 on my old fx-6100, ga 990fx gigabyte board. But when I built my fx-8150 crosshair V formula it scored only 7.8. I had it hooked to the sata6g_1-6 at first So I thought maybe if I ran it through the sata6g_E1 I might have better luck. I tried it and it dropped the speed down to 7.7 I changed it back and now I'm at 7.6!! I tried it with write cache on and off with no change!! I did see how hooking it to the sata6g_E1 got rid of the error before post though and I have it set for AHCI though I do no hot swapping with it I just want the speed and I thought AHCI would give it gonna go try plain IDE now though.
> Any one have some insight on how to get my speed back?


Hi Chip,

I'm not sure I can help you restore the number, but I can provide some data. This is my first post now that my new system is up and running. I'm still getting acquainted with the C5F, and will provide my system details shortly in sig, but for now I will share that I own a Vertex 3 120 as my boot drive. When I had this drive in my M2N32 board, I had to apply what OCZ referred to as the MAC fix since Apple MACs used a lot of Nvidia hardware for SATA controllers and for whatever reason, the OCZ drives could not properly auto-negotiate host link speed, and the fix they provided was to lock the drive at SATA-2 speed. With that in hand I think my WEI score was 7.4 and the SATA-2 speeds were let's say not spectacular but real life performance was excellent even on that 2006 vintage board.

I've now removed the MAC fix so the drive can run properly at full SATA-3 speed. I did an ATTO run and I got a 556663 max read speed and a 483667 max write speed, which I understand is inline and proper for the drive. My WEI score is 7.7 on the C5F with my 965BE running at stock speed. I think I have 40GB of free space on the drive. The drive has 2.15 firmware version on it.

A suggestion I've read to recover some of the lost performance you're seeing is to just leave the system idle overnight to let garbage collection (GC) routines do their job, and then rerun the assessment. Short of that, you would be faced with doing a secure erase and rebuilding your OS.

I should also state that in my runs, I have all the latest C5F firmware and drivers applied.

Cheers


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Make sure to disable Cache Buffer Flusher, and than make sure NCQ is enabled.


I see where to change the first item (didn't know about that one). Where is do I check to see if NCQ is enabled?

_Nevermind. A quick search says NCQ is enabled by default_


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I see where to change the first item (didn't know about that one). Where is do I check to see if NCQ is enabled?
> _Nevermind. A quick search says NCQ is enabled by default_


That is correct, it SHOULD be enabled by default. I have two SSDs in a Raid 0 and found one was disabled after the install. You can excess it through RaidXpert found here http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/raid_windows.aspx

Just something to check, never did figure out why one drive was enabled yet the second one disabled. Here's a snip showing the changes in performance between original setup, disabling cache buffer flusher, than enabling the NCQ.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> That is correct, it SHOULD be enabled by default. I have two SSDs in a Raid 0 and found one was disabled after the install. You can excess it through RaidXpert found here http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/raid_windows.aspx
> Just something to check, never did figure out why one drive was enabled yet the second one disabled. Here's a snip showing the changes in performance between original setup, disabling cache buffer flusher, than enabling the NCQ.



Just another datapoint to help those with a single drive configuration. The numbers at the lower data sizes mostly caught my eye because that's where most of the action is. BTW, WEI also went up to 7.8.

Thanks for the tip, really appreciate it.

Cheers


----------



## vedaire

well after due consideration and the fact I''ve ran my system through a power calculator a dozen times. I need a new psu.
mine is rated at 1000watts and sadily my system is now pulling 985watts. most likely more as the calculator doesnt count fans and all the other goodies.

system is as follows
amd FX-8150
ASUS Crosshair V Formula
4x4gig G. Skill Ripjawz 2133mhz (9-11-10-28-1t)
2x XFX hd7970 core edition
2x Hitachi 7200rpm 500gb hdds
2x ADATA 60gb ssd
NZXT Sentry LX fan controller
Antec25 H2O 620 dual fans
4x 120mm standard fans
1x 120mm slimline fan
4x 230mm fans

now my calculator I've used puts my power use at 985watts not counting the last 5 items.

my PSU is the XION XON-1000P14F High Performance 1000W Power Supply.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817190030

I think I'm in trouble.


----------



## ihatelolcats

do you know the manufacturer of that PSU? quality PSUs are more than capable of delivering their rated power. for example my 750W was able to provide 900W without failing. that said, you have an extremely strong rig and a 1200W would probably be suited for it


----------



## Tweeky

how much pow does 2 7970 have to have ?

It might be good to contact XFX and see
here is a good pow supply calc but it did not have 7970's

http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

other wize this is for you

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153154

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> well after due consideration and the fact I''ve ran my system through a power calculator a dozen times. I need a new psu.
> mine is rated at 1000watts and sadily my system is now pulling 985watts. most likely more as the calculator doesnt count fans and all the other goodies.
> system is as follows
> amd FX-8150
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula
> 4x4gig G. Skill Ripjawz 2133mhz (9-11-10-28-1t)
> 2x XFX hd7970 core edition
> 2x Hitachi 7200rpm 500gb hdds
> 2x ADATA 60gb ssd
> NZXT Sentry LX fan controller
> Antec25 H2O 620 dual fans
> 4x 120mm standard fans
> 1x 120mm slimline fan
> 4x 230mm fans
> now my calculator I've used puts my power use at 985watts not counting the last 5 items.
> my PSU is the XION XON-1000P14F High Performance 1000W Power Supply.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817190030
> I think I'm in trouble.


----------



## vedaire

well I know xion is the manufacturer I know that according to the calculator each 7970 draws about 375watts. in which case I'm thinking the second I plug that second 7970 in machine isnt gonna boot to well.

Im poking around now for the exact specs from xfx but not finding alot.

ok if I use another power calc I found.
I come up with 937watts total usage thats for everything
minimum psu wattage of 887
now thats using 2 6990 cards I'm assuming these 7970s should be at least a little less then those.
but im not sure

ok nearest I can find a 6990 uses about 450 under full load
a 7970 uses about 323 under full load if I'm right I might just make it under the wire.
if not then im looking at possibly upgrading to this.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151109

aye thats the one I used tweeky and based everything off the 6990s which draw give or take almost 100watts more then a 7970 if I counted right.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> well I know xion is the manufacturer I know that according to the calculator each 7970 draws about 375watts. in which case I'm thinking the second I plug that second 7970 in machine isnt gonna boot to well.


it looks like super flower makes it...i used phaedrus' calc and came up with 985W with two 7970s and 40% OC on the 8150. i think you should be ok but you might want to keep an eye out for a better PSU


----------



## Tweeky

i would check with xfx

i don't think 2-crossfire will draw 2 times as much ?

2- 7970 is a big thing i world have a heart to heart talk with xfx

XFX Technical Phone Support in North America please call 800-880-3225 9am - 5pm PST


----------



## vedaire

ok just got off the phone with xfx tech support under full load stock 230watts single 460 in crossfire now mind you thats totally stock.
so I might be ok but if not I'll snag that seasonic 1200 watt and then I know I'm good. I'll know more tomorrow. When it arrives and
I get it up and running after I shroud my push fan on my 620 cooler and cut out the case grill behind the exhaust fan.


----------



## Asininity

So, I haven't really had much time messing around with my new motherboard until the last few days. Today I got a new SSD in the mail and decided to hook it up. Well, two or three seconds into startup it kept on shutting itself back down. Couldn't even get into the BIOS. I had this problem once when I first got the board but it went away with fiddling. Thinking that this was probably just a problem with some cables I decided to do some house cleaning and clean up all the wiring. Nope. She still goes off a few seconds (between 3-10) after turning her on. Now I know it isn't the power supply because I had my old (well not really old... it's pretty new) motherboard and everything was working perfect. Has anyone had this problem?

Thank you.


----------



## vedaire

hmm unplug the ssd and see if it fires up if so double check the connections to the ssd and try it again if it wont fire up then I'd almost say a bad ssd.


----------



## mav2000

Did you clear the bios?


----------



## mav2000

Quick question guys. How do you keep the NB down while OC'ing. anything under a certain level shows as unsupported....am already at 215 HTT and facing troubles with ram at 2133 divider.

Also whats a safe voltage for BD CPU NB?


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> hmm unplug the ssd and see if it fires up if so double check the connections to the ssd and try it again if it wont fire up then I'd almost say a bad ssd.


I have tried (several times) and to no avail. I'll try switching over the last SSD I was using beforehand, but since this was happening with that SSD (then went away) I'm not thinking it's the new SSD. I'll give it a shot.

And yes, I cleared the BIOS. Even removed the battery. Waited half an hour. No help.

Basically I'm wondering if I should RMA it or if it's something that I can fix on my end (if anyone else has had this problem).


----------



## Tweeky

You can lower the ram freq. in the bios see picture
GO TO > Extreme Tweaker > Memory Frequency

[CPU/NB voltage] about 1.5v or less

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Quick question guys. How do you keep the NB down while OC'ing. anything under a certain level shows as unsupported....am already at 215 HTT and facing troubles with ram at 2133 divider.
> Also whats a safe voltage for BD CPU NB?


----------



## faMine

I can't seem to find the setting to deactivate the CPU Fan error.

Anyone know?

Sent frum teh ting using meh tings


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I can't seem to find the setting to deactivate the CPU Fan error.
> Anyone know?
> Sent frum teh ting using meh tings


i believe if you go under monitoring\fan control and turn off cpu q-fan it wont give an error


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I can't seem to find the setting to deactivate the CPU Fan error.
> Anyone know?
> Sent frum teh ting using meh tings


go to BIOS --> Monitor --> CPU Fan Speed --> IGNORE


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I can't seem to find the setting to deactivate the CPU Fan error.
> Anyone know?
> Sent frum teh ting using meh tings





http://imgur.com/LHvY8


I think you can just uncheck the cpu fan box in the alert column. I get them some times because of windows power control on hybrid sleep...I would not ignore fan speed in BIOS because I would think then your fan monitoring software would not work? not sure on that though


----------



## vedaire

well guys just got home from work and my new xfx 7970 core edition is here time to xfire just hope the psu stands up.
though it will be a littl ebit because I'm makking a shroud for the push fan on my 620 cooler. I wanna see if that drops the
temps and I gotta cut the grill out on the back of the case where the radiator exhaust fan is. I'll be back on when I'm done.

happy happy joy joy up and running with both 7970s in cf and they are working perfectly and to boot both cards have very simialer asic first one is 70.7 second one is 71.5
this things should clock pretty close together with no problems under water. I'd say almost identical volts to do so.


----------



## Tweeky

I'm jealous


----------



## faMine

Thanks for all of the help peeps









My fan header sets my Yate Loon too low of an RPM so it makes a terrible noise... when it's higher it's fine..

Will be putting this back on the controller.


----------



## ihatelolcats

you can set the speed...


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> you can set the speed...


yes I know, but I don't want to adjust via the motherboard's bios. I don't use AISuite because it has a negative affect on some of the programs I run.

I'll just stick to a physical regulator.


----------



## Asininity

So all of the sudden my board started working again







. It wasn't the new SSD! I plugged in the old SSD, it worked, plugged in the new one and it also worked. My question is should I return the motherboard (I can still return it to the store, and not go through the RMA process) just in case?


Spoiler: Warning: Original problem



So, I haven't really had much time messing around with my new motherboard until the last few days. Today I got a new SSD in the mail and decided to hook it up. Well, two or three seconds into startup it kept on shutting itself back down. Couldn't even get into the BIOS. I had this problem once when I first got the board but it went away with fiddling. Thinking that this was probably just a problem with some cables I decided to do some house cleaning and clean up all the wiring. Nope. She still goes off a few seconds (between 3-10) after turning her on. Now I know it isn't the power supply because I had my old (well not really old... it's pretty new) motherboard and everything was working perfect. Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## Speced

Anyone know why my Crosshair V Power LED on the front panel turns on when the system is OFF but plugged in, and off when system is on? Inverting the power led leads won't work.

I'm using the HAF 912, if that's inverting my power 

Or is there some sort of BIOS setting?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> yes I know, but I don't want to adjust via the motherboard's bios. I don't use AISuite because it has a negative affect on some of the programs I run.
> I'll just stick to a physical regulator.


you can also use speedfan on the cpu and cha fan headers


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> You can lower the ram freq. in the bios see picture
> 
> GO TO > Extreme Tweaker > Memory Frequency
> [CPU/NB voltage] about 1.5v or less


Thanks, but how does that affect CPU NB frequency...and wow, the CPU NB is actually safe till 1.5V?


----------



## ihatelolcats

crank dat voltage


----------



## WarIV

Tweeky..... jealous........LOLLL !!!!


----------



## vedaire

Well here is something interesting I didn't know that xfx was using a dual bios on any of the core edition hd7970. Until I was tinkering a little bit ago
and found a dual bios switch on my original 7970. so I checked my new one no switch so I called up xfx. here is the story apparently all manufacturers
are stopping the dual bioses on these cards. so if you want a cf setup with dual bioses better snag one fast as they are being phased out. I'm gonna
switch over to the second bios on my original card tomorrow and see how that bios works if I like it im gonna flash it to my second card.

sorry to make you jealous tweeky.


----------



## Tweeky

mav2000
Set your NB voltage to AUTO and it will adjust as needed

You will have to set the CPU Bus/PEG freq. to set the NB freq and it will also up the ram freq which you can lower with the ram freq in the bios


----------



## mav2000

I actually want to up the ram frequency and reduce the CPU NB...and thats where I am stuck. I am to 2333 on 8GB of ram, but cant go higher. I have a feeling it could be the CPU NB


----------



## Tweeky

I actually want to up the ram frequency and reduce the CPU NB...and thats where I am stuck. I am to 2333 on 8GB of ram, but cant go higher. I have a feeling it could be the CPU NB

your ram is 2000mhz getting to 2333 is about as high as u can go


----------



## mav2000

Not the one in my sig. Am working on some new Gskill ram 8gb rtaed at 2133 9-11-10. Pretty solid till now...

Anyway so you think its the ram holding back rather than the CPU NB?


----------



## Tweeky

Not the one in my sig. Am working on some new Gskill ram 8gb rtaed at 2133 9-11-10. Pretty solid till now...
Anyway so you think its the ram holding back rather than the CPU NB?

high freq ram it is hard to get it to go higher
if you raze the NB freq then you will get more options in the bios


----------



## Tweeky

Windows 8 is not compatible with OCN text editor


----------



## WarIV

:O XD anyway,,never got W8 on my rig !!! dont like iphone desktop LOLL


----------



## vedaire

ok getting ready to modify the front of my azza hurrican 2000 I gotta cut out the grid on the door that covers the hd bay area so the fans in there can breath it lets little to no area to the fans.
kinda sad really a 81cfm and it feels like no air at all comming through them.


----------



## Tweeky

a hole saw with a drill in the middle is what I use but it will chatter a lot and make a rough cut 
take a 5/8" piece of plywood and cut a hole in it and clamp it to the case and then cut the hole in the case

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> ok getting ready to modify the front of my azza hurrican 2000 I gotta cut out the grid on the door that covers the hd bay area so the fans in there can breath it lets little to no area to the fans.
> kinda sad really a 81cfm and it feels like no air at all comming through them.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speced*
> 
> Anyone know why my Crosshair V Power LED on the front panel turns on when the system is OFF but plugged in, and off when system is on? Inverting the power led leads won't work.
> I'm using the HAF 912, if that's inverting my power
> Or is there some sort of BIOS setting?


Probably because you have the ErP support enabled in your BIOS, the lights on my board switch off on it's powered down when I have ErP enabled within the BIOS


----------



## Ryncrash

Go ahead and add me to the club new member on overclock alot of great info on this forum. [URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2277449]http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2277449


----------



## vedaire

cant tweeky this is a funny setup its a molded plastic front with a door in it thats got a whacked out shape to it. the grid is vertical slats. so Im just using a dremel to cut each slat at the top and bottom. then smoothing them out with a small file.


----------



## Tweeky

I like Cooler Master HAF's the best now

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007583%2050001333%20600029808%20600006322&IsNodeId=1&page=2&bop=And&CompareItemList=7%7C11%2D119%2D233%5E11%2D119%2D233%2DTS%2C11%2D119%2D197%5E11%2D119%2D197%2DTS%2C11%2D119%2D160%5E11%2D119%2D160%2DTS%2C11%2D119%2D225%5E11%2D119%2D225%2DTS


----------



## l3ubba

Can you remove me from the club i no longer own my crosshair ?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> I like Cooler Master HAF's the best now


And speaking of CM HAFs, I have a new build based on a 932 Advanced. I've read a lot of comments in this thread (and I'm still needing to finish reading the whole enchilada) about how big the case is and such, but I do like the size and room and how well everything is kept inside, and it is certainly pleasing to the eye as well as quite well built. The case has front header for USB 3.0, which is really needed at this point. My experience is still quite early. The only real negative I will say that for our board, the rear cutout for motherboard backplane access is not centered properly and pretty much useless for the C5F, and the PCI card retention mechanisms seem a bit frail. Here's view inside.



My credentials for front page are http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2277760http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2277760

In this particular run I've been able to get the CPU ref frequency set to 250 MHz and the CPU/NB is set up at 2760 MHz. I'm hoping it will still go a bit higher, nevertheless I'm happy so far. Here's a screenshot with some additional info, just for fun.



Cheers,
gr8sho


----------



## vedaire

ok added the new guys and took out l3ubba


----------



## l3ubba

Thank you


----------



## Ryncrash

Glad to be on board


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> ok added the new guys and took out l3ubba


Thanks, Vedaire.


----------



## addz17

I got my sabertooth about a month ago and was running my NB at 2600mhz with no issues at all. I changed over to 64 bit (win7) the other day and my system wont even post at 2200 even with the NB at 1.3 volts and everything else set to auto. Any insight into this would be appreciated. Is there some Bios setting i need to change or something..... im quite confused lol

...sorry, just realised this is a crosshair thread


----------



## vedaire

you need to ask in the sabertooth forum. addz17 same chipset diffirent board they would know more about that board in those forums. we deal mainly with the chvf here


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addz17*
> 
> I got my sabertooth about a month ago and was running my NB at 2600mhz with no issues at all. I changed over to 64 bit (win7) the other day and my system wont even post at 2200 even with the NB at 1.3 volts and everything else set to auto. Any insight into this would be appreciated. Is there some Bios setting i need to change or something..... im quite confused lol
> ...sorry, just realised this is a crosshair thread


I can't speak to the differences between the two boards, but I will share my BIOS settings for grins given that you have the same CPU as I do. Please note that these settings are Prime95 stable and used the stock heatsink for about 10 minutes plus, enough to make sure temps were saturated and no worker errors were seen. Skyrim runs have temps of about 55C and the machine idles around 46C. This is an interim setup while I research a WC solution.

FWIW, the temps are a bit higher than what I was seeing on the M2N32 that was run open case with a pair of 140mm helper fans, with the voltages perhaps being a bit higher here. I do realize the voltages make all the difference on the amount of heat being generated, but in the old rig, I didn't have all four banks of RAM populated and am unsure of of the IMC's performance on this newer board so I chose these numbers to get the results below.




I will admit that I am having trouble adjusting to this new board's BIOS operation coming from the M2N32-SLI which I was previously using, but have been getting some offline help that got me this far. The biggest thing to get used to was the idea that when you turn one knob, BIOS turns others for you, even in Manual mode. and so you have to be mindful of those other knobs, voltages in particular which seem to want to be set to a higher operationally safe number but really overkill for my purposes. But you will see by looking at the two screenshots that not a lot was actually overridden. Oh, and I have DigiVRM set to extreme setting.

Also nice to be able to do the printscreens here instead of having to use my iPhone to snap pics. It is a a bit quicker.









Cheers


----------



## R4MP4G3

Anyone know where I can get a replacement I/O Shield for the CHV? I just bought one from my friend but he said he can't fine the I/O Shield.


----------



## Tweeky

http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php

but they are out

you might call them

http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=page_view&p=contact_us

http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=3098


----------



## R4MP4G3

can you repost the link cuz it just takes me to the store home page. thanks!


----------



## Fluffypawns

hi all im new to setting up my own gaming pc, im stuck now on a few items as you can tell i r noob









asus Crosshair V Formula is a MUST
AMD Bulldozer FX-6 Six Core 6100 Black Edition 3.40Ghz
Corsair TX750M Enthusiast Series - High Performance 750W Power Supply
Corsair Vengeance 12GB (3x4GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 1600MHz Triple Channel Kit
now its the lol part not sure what case or graphic card to get or cooling for cpu

any help would be super ty


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffypawns*
> 
> hi all im new to setting up my own gaming pc, im stuck now on a few items as you can tell i r noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asus Crosshair V Formula is a MUST
> AMD Bulldozer FX-6 Six Core 6100 Black Edition 3.40Ghz
> Corsair TX750M Enthusiast Series - High Performance 750W Power Supply
> Corsair Vengeance 12GB (3x4GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 1600MHz Triple Channel Kit
> now its the lol part not sure what case or graphic card to get or cooling for cpu
> any help would be super ty


i would scratch the bulldozer man
chances are they won't even go and improve upon it as much as it's needed.
specially since there's a lot of news about piledriver.
if you want a hex core, get the 1090t or 1100t

but honestly hex-core is useless unless you multi-task CONSTANTLY. there aren't any games out the utilize anything above 4 cores
actually (correct me if i'm wrong) i think BF3 is one of the first games to actualy fully utilize a quad thread arch

as for the GPU, Kepler is on the verge of being released, so for you to buy anything now would just be a waste of money.
kepler = 600 series nVidia cards (i've heard rumors of them calling them 700 though...who knows) - the point is, they are the next gen cards. so if you wait, then you can get some really nice 580's for fairly cheap.

as far as cooling, are you into liquid or air cooling?
i can help you with liquid...if you want, just P.M. me and i'll fill ya in on everything you need.


----------



## Tweeky

﻿﻿http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103923

this cpu is a better buy - all of the bad reports about bulldozer are true

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119233

i like this case and it will hold 6 - 120mm fans

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231444

the CH5F uses dual channel ram - if you run 3 ram chips in it will run single channel

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118075

this is a nice cooler

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150515

get 2 of these video cards and run them in crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffypawns*
> 
> hi all im new to setting up my own gaming pc, im stuck now on a few items as you can tell i r noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asus Crosshair V Formula is a MUST
> AMD Bulldozer FX-6 Six Core 6100 Black Edition 3.40Ghz
> Corsair TX750M Enthusiast Series - High Performance 750W Power Supply
> Corsair Vengeance 12GB (3x4GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 1600MHz Triple Channel Kit
> now its the lol part not sure what case or graphic card to get or cooling for cpu
> any help would be super ty


----------



## Ryncrash

Hell i say go what with you want. Its your money and spend it how you want.
Just built the same machine for my GF and she loves it.
quad or hex or hell the 8120

Dont go backwards get the 8120 its 40 bucks more then the 6100 thats the only thing i wish i would have done.
Video cards stay with AMD 6990 is coming out thats a beast. or go with 7950 or 7970 those are beastly


----------



## ihatelolcats

has anyone figured out why it says on bootup

Using PCIE Gen 2
Can't find any device


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> has anyone figured out why it says on bootup
> Using PCIE Gen 2
> Can't find any device


Yep. Go into BIOS in the Advanced section and disable the secondary ASMedia SATA controller.


----------



## gr8sho

Hi All. I'm in the early planning stages of building a two loop water-cooled addition for my CM HAF 932. Does anyone here have such a case that shows their build and how they have it configured? Specifically interested in seeing something that has 3 120x240mm radiators, one on the top and two in the side panel.

If this topic is more appropriate elsewhere, I'm sure someone will point that out. Was just thinking it might be relevant for this community.

Much obliged.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Yep. Go into BIOS in the Advanced section and disable the secondary ASMedia SATA controller.


thanks mate. somehow that saved about 15 seconds on my bootup time

you might check the watercooling forum or here is a club dedicated to those cases http://www.overclock.net/t/392179/the-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-922-912-club


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> thanks mate. somehow that saved about 15 seconds on my bootup time
> you might check the watercooling forum or here is a club dedicated to those cases http://www.overclock.net/t/392179/the-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-922-912-club


You're quite welcome. Are you "down under" perchance?

You might not believe I actually went back in time and read the entire thread and along the way I took notice of this question and answer. In reality it wasn't hard to understand this point only because the M2N32 I have also had an auxiliary SATA controller, in that case it was a Silicon Image. I'm not an e-SATA user at this time and likely won't be now that USB-3 is becoming more prevalent. I also have a Rampage 3E in my household and its boot process goes through at least two of those type of screens because of the Marvell controller and I can't remember what the other one was. It's too bad Asus can't nest those additional items within the main BIOS call to speed things up.

About the dedicated HAF club, I was planning on checking with them too, thanks.

Cheers!


----------



## mav2000

Great 8GB kit for Bulldozer on the CH V Formula:



2,250 Mhz CL9 1T, with 1.65V



2,333 Mhz CL10 1T, with 1.675V

More here:

http://www.erodov.com/forums/review-gskill-areas-2133cl-9-8gb/50354.html

Working on a 16GB kit now and its looking good as well.


----------



## vedaire

ok little bit of info here. I tried turning off thet asmedia sata controller lastnight just for giggles since I don't use it. Very bad idea I immediately got 4 back to back bsods would not advise that if you value your windows install. Once I turned it back on no more issues.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> ok little bit of info here. I tried turning off thet asmedia sata controller lastnight just for giggles since I don't use it. Very bad idea I immediately got 4 back to back bsods would not advise that if you value your windows install. Once I turned it back on no more issues.


Mine's off and causes no problems whatsoever. I can post a pic of the item I disabled if that helps. I see no reason why it should cause a BSOD. It's truly an off to the side part of the system.


----------



## gr8sho

Another WC question. In reading this thread, I saw that one of the members had an incident with an EK branded waterblock, and another person basically saying caveat emptor to that. As I look around to what's available, it doesn't seem like there are many choices for AM3 socket and I'm not so sure about a universal part. A sampling of what I could find is here. Anyone willing to offer some suggestions on a waterblock for a Phenom II X4 to fit on our board?


----------



## vedaire

all I know is my system was fine no issues. I turn it off 4 immediate back to back bsod. Turn it back on no more bsods at all.


----------



## richie_2010

hi guys im helping a freind with his crosshair v and i cant seem to get the achi drivers to install.
i created the disk on a usb and installed them during install but after install it says no disk or boot media when set on achi but on ide it boots.
im trying to install in ide mode but i cant


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> hi guys im helping a freind with his crosshair v and i cant seem to get the achi drivers to install.
> i created the disk on a usb and installed them during install but after install it says no disk or boot media when set on achi but on ide it boots.
> im trying to install in ide mode but i cant


Plug your disc drive into the asmedia sata port ( perpendicular one ) or install from USB, stupid problem, happens in raid too.


----------



## richie_2010

ive downloaded the drivers from the website, created a disk for the achi drivers on a usb pen and tried to install while installing windows (from usb aswell) and it just comes up no boot media ect
the drive is set to achi in the bios while installing win 7 but wont boot after install
i changed this to ide and it allowed me to load windows?

is there a way to do it in windows?


----------



## richie_2010

just an update, i tried the registry mod to no avail and tried installing the drivers again swiching to ahci and it starts on the splah screen and then reboots, what could be causing this?
im at work tomorrow so will do a reformat tomorrow.

ive got a usb install of windows 7.
all the drivers of the disk on a usb
made the ahci disk on another usb
and ubootin for secure erase on another

if anyone can give me a step by step on what they did that would be great,
ps ive disabled the asmedia ports.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> just an update, i tried the registry mod to no avail and tried installing the drivers again swiching to ahci and it starts on the splah screen and then reboots, what could be causing this?
> im at work tomorrow so will do a reformat tomorrow.
> ive got a usb install of windows 7.
> all the drivers of the disk on a usb
> made the ahci disk on another usb
> and ubootin for secure erase on another
> if anyone can give me a step by step on what they did that would be great,
> ps ive disabled the asmedia ports.


I can share my experience. I moved my SSD over from the source M2N32 machine. The drive was running in IDE mode because the Nvidia 590-SLI chipset didn't support AHCI. I set BIOS for the first SATA port to be in IDE mode and booted into Windows. I cleaned out the old Nvidia drivers, installed all the proper C5F drivers, applied the registry change to recognize AHCI, went back to BIOS and set the SATA port back to AHCI and was in business. I also went ahead and checked device manager to turn off write-cache buffer flushing and that gave a little performance bump.


----------



## gr8sho

Including an image of the proper BIOS screen on where to disable the ASMedia SATA controller if you so choose. It the very top choice. This slightly speeds up the boot process and avoids initializing the secondary SATA controller, and of course eliminates that annoying message between red R O G screens.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Plug your disc drive into the asmedia sata port ( perpendicular one ) or install from USB, stupid problem, happens in raid too.


lol...i had to use this way to update the soft for my kingston SSD,there s a sort of uncompatibility on this board between amd ahci drivers and some programms (i havent encouter thoses problems while using a MSI 990FXA-GD80 and a Gygabite 990FXA-UD7)

i also noticed that if my ssd is plugged in amd sata ports the ssd is identified as "amd_sata" and if plugged in the asmedia port it is identified as "asahci64", this even with bios settings on "AHCI" and hopefully with AHCI performances...
even results are completly different while using one or the other port:

A=asmedia port
B=AMD classical ports



so after some big discussions with kingston support we have agree that the simplest way to update my SSD soft was to use the asmedia port and then to use the amd ports for better performances....quite weird to have to bypass the AMD ports with asmedia one to get a result on a high end mobo...quite lucky to find the trick too i admit









@gr8sho: thx for the tip & the pict, nice to get rid of this...finaly


----------



## gr8sho

Glad that was of help.









Just as we recommend updating BIOS from a USB Flash drive instead of from Windows, I feel much the same way about the firmware on an SSD. OCZ for instance provides a Linux ISO to create a boot CD to allow for flashing the SSD. I was able to do this fine on the Nvidia 590 chipset of the M2N32, but I haven't had a chance to do this on the AMD 990FX. However it would be peculiar to say the least to have to re-cable the SATA connection just to have to do this job.

Cheers


----------



## garikfox

BIOS 1201 just came out









ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1201.zip


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> BIOS 1201 just came out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1201.zip


Thanks. It's hard to say no to "system stability" improvements. If anyone knows for sure it makes a difference on Phenom II X4 processors, would be nice to know.


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Thanks. It's hard to say no to "system stability" improvements. If anyone knows for sure it makes a difference on Phenom II X4 processors, would be nice to know.


HO NOOO XD,,,, OC again XD XD Do you can flash the bios and keep OC setup ???
Anyone know what the latest bios update for Phenom II X4 955BE on V-Formula !!!! Ty,,, usual I read the post, but this time would be a much easier reponce TY again


----------



## Tweeky

new ch5f bios1201

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> new ch5f bios1201
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download


I was update this ROM Bios, no problem with my phenom II X4 965.


----------



## Antykain

Prolly no reason to update to the 1201 BIOS, with me using a Phenom II 965 BE.. or is there?

Be nice if they include a better description of the changes rather than just saying "Improve System Stability".


----------



## Tweeky

very good

ASUS should have all the CPU's in the latest Bios and it should have all the fixes available


----------



## vedaire

link provided in op now


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> HO NOOO XD,,,, OC again XD XD Do you can flash the bios and keep OC setup ???


I have to check actually. On the M2N32, you could dump profiles to a USB flash drive and then re-import them.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> Prolly no reason to update to the 1201 BIOS, with me using a Phenom II 965 BE.. or is there?
> Be nice if they include a better description of the changes rather than just saying "Improve System Stability".


Other than being sure to be on the latest level which is usually a good thing.

I agree that a bug fix list would be nice to see.

But I'm sure I'll go ahead and apply the update soon enough.


----------



## vedaire

updated my bios not sure if it'll fix anything but i'm on version 1201 now


----------



## Tweeky

i would not try to save and reuse your bios profile with a new bios update

its just not a good idea

things will be different in the new bios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I have to check actually. On the M2N32, you could dump profiles to a USB flash drive and then re-import them.


----------



## Tweeky

new bully-dozers at newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819106009

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819106010


----------



## AccellGarage

Yes Improves USB 3.0 Boost where I install AISuite USB 3.0 Boost pack ? It's good and perfect than 1102.ROM is bug with AISuite USB 3.0 Boost.


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> i would not try to save and reuse your bios profile with a new bios update
> its just not a good idea
> things will be different in the new bios


----------



## richie_2010

IVe finally managed to get achi installed but which driver should I use for best performance amd Sata or amd raid console


----------



## Tweeky

if you have your bios set to achi then use achi drivers


----------



## UncleBlitz

just to share the info with 1090t users, i just flashed bios from 1003 to 1201 and it also works nicely with phenomII 1090t (no more problems like i encountered with bios 1102: futuremark programs freezing the whole pc during cpu tests)....not sure if it improve anything on phenomII as it was probably mainly build for BD...but [email protected] least it seem to work without problems


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> i would not try to save and reuse your bios profile with a new bios update
> its just not a good idea
> things will be different in the new bios


As it turns out it is a moot point because ASUS does not give an external save/load capability for profiles on the C5F. This point had come up before on another forum and people seemed to feel very strongly about the idea of not using this profiling tool.

I'm wanting to update because I'm not convinced my USB 3 drive is working at full speed. So I will update the BIOS, just hope I saved enough screens of all the places I made changes...


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> As it turns out it is a moot point because ASUS does not give an external save/load capability for profiles on the C5F. This point had come up before on another forum and people seemed to feel very strongly about the idea of not using this profiling tool.
> I'm wanting to update because I'm not convinced my USB 3 drive is working at full speed. So I will update the BIOS, just hope I saved enough screens of all the places I made changes...


What's really fun is on Ln2 when the bios decides to eat itself and only boots up at auto OC profile 2, have to reflash at -196C and start again









Have started keeping a notebook handy instead and taking notes occasionally.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> What's really fun is on Ln2 when the bios decides to eat itself and only boots up at auto OC profile 2, have to reflash at -196C and start again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have started keeping a notebook handy instead and taking notes occasionally.


Right. I always thought the point of that feature was exactly the use case you described. And given the notion of high-end benchmarking, it's seems odd to take that capability away.


----------



## gr8sho

Just a quick note that I ran my first intensive, purposeful workload on the new rig. Right now I have the CPU/NB running at 2760MHz, the CPU is just shy of 3.9GHz and RAM is about 880MHz, running with stock air cooling.

The application in question was Handbrake and I encoded a BD movie. HB encoded an MKV in less than an hour, and I watched it run for a bit and all four cores were maxed out. It was a thing of beauty. A friend of mine with a dated Intel 4 core CPU told me it took him 6 hours to accomplish the same task, so I feel pretty good about this.

Also playing ME3 and no problems to report there on max settings. The system doesn't even break a sweat on the CPU side.

Soon to be put under water and I can't wait.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*
> 
> Yes Improves USB 3.0 Boost where I install AISuite USB 3.0 Boost pack ? It's good and perfect than 1102.ROM is bug with AISuite USB 3.0 Boost.


That screen looks different than the AI suite I am using...and I seem to be running the latest one from the CH V download section


----------



## gr8sho

Mine looks like that.


----------



## Antykain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> That screen looks different than the AI suite I am using...and I seem to be running the latest one from the CH V download section


I am running the latest from the ASUS CVF download section as well, and mine looks the same as in the pics.. Did you update all the software included in the patcher/installer?


----------



## raemen

Anyone notice that the 1201 BIOS has been removed from the ASUS download section for CHV? Or is it just me? Thanks


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raemen*
> 
> Anyone notice that the 1201 BIOS has been removed from the ASUS download section for CHV? Or is it just me? Thanks


yup , same observation....quite scaring!


----------



## Atomfix

I'm quite worried that the 1201 BIOS has been removed from the ASUS website.

Seems there was a bug in the BIOS that ASUS doesn't want to release to us, can't find anything on there site to explain why :/


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I'm quite worried that the 1201 BIOS has been removed from the ASUS website.
> Seems there was a bug in the BIOS that ASUS doesn't want to release to us, can't find anything on there site to explain why :/


EDIT: There's a new version of AI Sutie to download, incase anyone didn't notice


----------



## vedaire

who knows I already flashed mine and it seems to be doing just fine.


----------



## skyline_king88

hello. well havent been on this club for awhile but i need some help. i did a fresh install of windows 7 a couple days ago adn when i try to install ai suite from download or disc it keep fail after the windows cert. i check then details and is says app crash here is a screen shot... any help would be great


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I'm quite worried that the 1201 BIOS has been removed from the ASUS website.
> Seems there was a bug in the BIOS that ASUS doesn't want to release to us, can't find anything on there site to explain why :/


probably the only way to "hide" a rushed n bugged bios or program....no communication from manufacters is a pain for users: should we keep this bios installed or flash back to a previous one? will it work with the new aisuite? what kind of cpus are concerned if there s a bug?









we re not idiots and are abble to hear understand that something isnt working like expected, but with no infos ...how can we take the best decision?


----------



## Antykain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> EDIT: There's a new version of AI Sutie to download, incase anyone didn't notice


Same version/s as the one released back in Jan.. No new updates in this one for me.

EDIT: My bad.. the 'System Information' was updated. All others were the same versions.


----------



## ihatelolcats

the bios probably got removed accidentally when they added aisuite. theyve messed up their download section before


----------



## gr8sho

How is that Samsung memory working out?


----------



## ihatelolcats

have not actually received it yet LOL


----------



## swigerb

Anyone run into issues with the onboard audio stuttering or cutting out when using optical (toslink) connection?

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?3506-sound-issues-on-CHF5&p=83836

I've been having the same issues as many folks in the above thread and have posted my system specs in there:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?3506-sound-issues-on-CHF5&p=83369&viewfull=1#post83369

I also read somewhere (and I can't seem to recall) that outputting through optical is a waste and makes your speaker system do all the heavy work of decoding, etc., making the sound card kind of a waste? Is that a true statement? I admit, I'm not an audiophile or expert with audio by any means.


----------



## vedaire

well I finally got my DT5Noz block ordered today his first order for one yaaaaaa.. Guess I get to be the guinea pig for it hehe.

Now if swiftech would just get it in gear with them komodos


----------



## tibbs1cat

Hi all, could anybody please help me with my dilemma?

is it worth the extra cash buying the Crosshair V 990FX with its ALC 889 codec, THX TruStudio PRO etc over the Sabertooth 990FX with a ALC 892 codec for the improved onboard audio ?

Audio is quite important to me but not so far as to pay £240ish for the Thunderbolt version, plus i don't really want extra cards, my rig is mainly used for BluRay movies and a few games, I've read dozens of reviews but none mention the audio quality of them, only the specs, so hopefully a few people on here that actually own and run the board can give me their honest views.

A HUGH thanks in advance for any help/advice, I've been torn between the two for days now and its seriously stressing me out!


----------



## WarIV

Diablo 3 RELEASE 15 MAY 2012 OFFICIAL SOURCE BY BLIZZARD AND JUDGE HYPE
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/

sry wrong place for this post so after waiting 14 years for this game,,,, all post is good for D3


----------



## Antykain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tibbs1cat*
> 
> Hi all, could anybody please help me with my dilemma?
> is it worth the extra cash buying the Crosshair V 990FX with its ALC 889 codec, THX TruStudio PRO etc over the Sabertooth 990FX with a ALC 892 codec for the improved onboard audio ?
> Audio is quite important to me but not so far as to pay £240ish for the Thunderbolt version, plus i don't really want extra cards, my rig is mainly used for BluRay movies and a few games, I've read dozens of reviews but none mention the audio quality of them, only the specs, so hopefully a few people on here that actually own and run the board can give me their honest views.
> A HUGH thanks in advance for any help/advice, I've been torn between the two for days now and its seriously stressing me out!


ALC889 is actually better in most cases than ALC892. If you have 7.1 surround, go for 892, if 5.1 or below, 889. Spec wise, 889 has more features to it, just does not have "Full" 7.1 support as 892 does. But in either case, if you want premium sound, get a soundcard. Onboard audio, even as good as it is getting these days, still does not compare to dedicated soundcard.


----------



## UncleBlitz

after weeks without problems, i had 2 unexpected BSODs today @ iddle.....new bios stability?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> after weeks without problems, i had 2 unexpected BSODs today @ iddle.....new bios stability?


I've been having random BSOD now and then, thinking of updating my BIOS since it's been a few months. Is there a particular version that works best with the 1100T and Xfire 6970s, or is the latest working just fine?


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I've been having random BSOD now and then, thinking of updating my BIOS since it's been a few months. Is there a particular version that works best with the 1100T and Xfire 6970s, or is the latest working just fine?


cant speak for 1100t & 6970 but for 1090t & 6950 which should be similar:

bios813: no problems but i used it only one week
bios1003: less problems (some randoms Freezes under heavy cpu load:Crysis)
bios1102: big problems (PC Freeze under cpu tests 3dm06....each time)
bios1201: 2 BSODS in one week of use (@ iddle)

...so i m seriously thinking to flash back to bios813

the same specs(CPU, HDD/SSD ,RAM & PSU) on other boards was stabble but @4.00ghz & diff voltage settings (MSI 870AFuzion, MSI K9N2Diamond,MSI 990FXA-GD80, MSI NF980-G65,GigaByte 990FXA-UD7) but i was using 2xMSI GTX285Superpipes...so there always a doubt on my ASUS 6950....there always a doubt somewhere haha









(by stabble i mean after one hour OCCT CPU full stress)


----------



## ihatelolcats

is the serial number printed on the back of the board
the 12 digit number on the atx power apparently isnt it


----------



## skyline_king88

this a picture of hwmonitor pro it has nb and sb is this true temp it goes up and down as this picture is a full speed folding at 2600 nb but i cant figure is it is really the right temp.

another question i have to temp probs from the nzxt sentry 2 they work on this board just wondering how i could put it on nb can i take heasink off?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> cant speak for 1100t & 6970 but for 1090t & 6950 which should be similar:
> bios813: no problems but i used it only one week
> bios1003: less problems (some randoms Freezes under heavy cpu load:Crysis)
> bios1102: big problems (PC Freeze under cpu tests 3dm06....each time)
> bios1201: 2 BSODS in one week of use (@ iddle)
> ...so i m seriously thinking to flash back to bios813
> the same specs(CPU, HDD/SSD ,RAM & PSU) on other boards was stabble but @4.00ghz & diff voltage settings (MSI 870AFuzion, MSI K9N2Diamond,MSI 990FXA-GD80, MSI NF980-G65,GigaByte 990FXA-UD7) but i was using 2xMSI GTX285Superpipes...so there always a doubt on my ASUS 6950....there always a doubt somewhere haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (by stabble i mean after one hour OCCT CPU full stress)


Think I have 1102 or 1201... Sounds like I should try 813; where would I find it? Annoying that I'm getting this with no OC at all. Can't seem to get things stable to chance an OC. Right now I'm having an issue that says my CPU fan isn't working at start, when in fact it is. And I can't increase the speed of it even with it connected to the board properly. Sad times are sad :sadface:


----------



## UncleBlitz

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=crosshair+v+formula&p=1&s=24

from here u can normally grab all what u need for the board









sorry cant help you on the cpu fan thing, no experience @ all on it as i use a sort of "fake" connector plugged on it (Corsair WC kit)

are u 100% sure of ur RAM & PSU ?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=crosshair+v+formula&p=1&s=24
> from here u can normally grab all what u need for the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry cant help you on the cpu fan thing, no experience @ all on it as i use a sort of "fake" connector plugged on it (Corsair WC kit)
> are u 100% sure of ur RAM & PSU ?


The fan thing started maybe 2 weeks ago at most, so the RAM and PSU were working fine and still are. One of my GPUs shows low voltage and frequency though, but think that's because I'm not playing any intensive games lately.

Comp has so many random issues, but works so I haven't focused on them, ha.


----------



## UncleBlitz

if it s something that appeared after a period of "no problems", only very classical & boring recommendations like : check what changes u ve done to the pc in the same time (new programs, new hardware) if nothing is suspect try a complete os reinstall to see if all is back to normal...only way to be sure that u have to rma the board imo mate ;-)
perhaps others can propose u something different, from what u told i cant suggest more


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline_king88*
> 
> 
> this a picture of hwmonitor pro it has nb and sb is this true temp it goes up and down as this picture is a full speed folding at 2600 nb but i cant figure is it is really the right temp.
> another question i have to temp probs from the nzxt sentry 2 they work on this board just wondering how i could put it on nb can i take heasink off?


HWMonitor Pro is VERY accurate on my CHIV. Just compare values either to bios or whatever utility ASUS uses that comes on the disk. It use to be PC Probe II up till this boards release.

Why would you want to duplicate what the mobo already reads for NB temp? I'd use the sensor for another purpose


----------



## skyline_king88

i just wanted to put it there if it is not really the nb temp as it says it dont have nb temp but in bios it has nb temp protection.


----------



## swigerb

If no one has ran into this issue, does anyone recommend a particular soundcard? I'm running Logitech Z5500's which are a nice 5.1 setup. I'm eyeing the Creative Recon3D, yet am hesitant after reading it's not that great compared to the older X-Fi Titanium, yet I'd like latest drivers, etc. Also heard decent word on the Asus Xonar, yet don't want to give Asus more of my cash when they don't even respond to my audio issue I've mentioned. Thanks for a reply.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swigerb*
> 
> Anyone run into issues with the onboard audio stuttering or cutting out when using optical (toslink) connection?
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?3506-sound-issues-on-CHF5&p=83836
> I've been having the same issues as many folks in the above thread and have posted my system specs in there:
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?3506-sound-issues-on-CHF5&p=83369&viewfull=1#post83369
> I also read somewhere (and I can't seem to recall) that outputting through optical is a waste and makes your speaker system do all the heavy work of decoding, etc., making the sound card kind of a waste? Is that a true statement? I admit, I'm not an audiophile or expert with audio by any means.


----------



## andrews2547

I can join this club on Monday


----------



## galbrecht71

*Ok so ive finally got my rig built and everything's running great i just dont know how to join this club . I have CPU-Z but no internet where it is at. What do i need to do?*


----------



## gr8sho

Welcome.

Check the instructions on page 1 of this thread.

Cheers


----------



## ryan w

*Newest build update!*

Does anyone now if you can change the PCIE_x8/X1_2 and PCIE_x16/X8_3 IRQ assignments? I assume this would allow me to change x8 to x16?

I would like to move GPU 2 up but don't want it to run on a x8 lane, as it is the GPU is dumping hot air directly into the PSU intake which has to be that way because of case restrictions, I like to give a little space there

Page 2-13 in the manual states:
" You may manually reassign the link width of PCIe x8/x1_2 and PCIe x 16/x8_3 slots in BIOS settings. Se page 3-18 for details"

But when i go to that page it is for SATA CONFIGURATION...?????

If anyone could help and possibly post BIOS picks if there is way that would appreciated!



http://imgur.com/EIHe5


----------



## Roadking

@Ryan
If you have a vent under you PSU and feet on your case, turn your PSU upside down, Worked great for me, with space under my case my PSU draws plenty of air.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> @Ryan
> If you have a vent under you PSU and feet on your case, turn your PSU upside down, Worked great for me, with space under my case my PSU draws plenty of air.


Thanks but will not work...thats why i am trying to change the IRQ



http://imgur.com/EIHe5


----------



## Tweeky

take the case fan out of the bottom of the case

turn the pow supply fan down

you have enough other fans

let the other fans draw air up though the vent in the bottom

this would be better

or put the red fan from the bottom of the case on the back side of the cpu cooler


----------



## skyline_king88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> take the case fan out of the bottom of the case
> turn the pow supply fan down
> you have enough other fans
> let the other fans draw air up though the vent in the bottom
> this would be better
> or put the red fan from the bottom of the case on the back side of the cpu cooler


+i have haf 922 and get no temp difference with bottom fan


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> take the case fan out of the bottom of the case
> turn the pow supply fan down
> you have enough other fans
> let the other fans draw air up though the vent in the bottom
> this would be better
> or put the red fan from the bottom of the case on the back side of the cpu cooler


Agreed







I have a similar setup but had room for my connectors, however moving that fan to the backside of the cooler is a good idea, really make a difference cooling CPU


----------



## vedaire

hey guys,

sorry haven't been around much work has been hell and with college gearing up for finals its been even
worse. But, I haven't been siting around idly got some updates you might like to see.

now this is with the 1201 bios that got pulled down.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2308011

and an added bonus

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3033633;jsessionid=1fmgt9sw5qq2910etla9omtugl

I'm rather proud of that o/c because I built the water chiller with the help of gray mole from the forums here.


----------



## ryan w

10-4 thanks for the info!

I have been thinking of changes to make overall to the air setup, and originally put the sickleflows in to get more air moving dropped temps a few degrees all around. Specifically the rear exhaust fan helped pull the hot air out of the hot spot that was there over the NB/VRM heatsink. The NH-D14 cools the CPU well but leaves a real dead air spot down by the heatsink. If I make the cooler a 3 fan setup do you think it will still keep hot air from collecting? This is by far the hottest part of the system

Not sure if I will make any changes because i think my next purchase will be the CM690 II advanced which took care of all the poor design of the CM690, on the other hand it would not be that hard to unplug and flip the PSU









Oh and still no way to change IRQ assignments on the CHVF?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> 10-4 thanks for the info!
> I have been thinking of changes to make overall to the air setup, and originally put the sickleflows in to get more air moving dropped temps a few degrees all around. Specifically the rear exhaust fan helped pull the hot air out of the hot spot that was there over the NB/VRM heatsink. The NH-D14 cools the CPU well but leaves a real dead air spot down by the heatsink. If I make the cooler a 3 fan setup do you think it will still keep hot air from collecting? This is by far the hottest part of the system
> Not sure if I will make any changes because i think my next purchase will be the CM690 II advanced which took care of all the poor design of the CM690, on the other hand it would not be that hard to unplug and flip the PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and still no way to change IRQ assignments on the CHVF?


+1 for changing IRQ assignments. might be useful, but i don't know how


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> +1 for changing IRQ assignments. might be useful, but i don't know how


thanks man! problem solved just purchased the CM690 II advanced for 54.00 after rebate! Good new home for the CHVF..and with that i will stop derailing the thread with case talk!


----------



## andrews2547

Did anyone have a problem where your mobo work for a short while (60-80 mins) and then just suddenly decide to die?

I finally got a Crosshair V Formula yesterday, I managed to install Windows, a few drivers and run WEI. I then shut everything down and then when I tried to switch it back on it just wouldn't work







I did make sure it was still plugged in properly and all the basic checks like that.

I have also checked my PSU on my old motherboard and it still works fine. So it's not that. I am emailing the company I bought it from right now to see what they say.


----------



## MFLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> when I tried to switch it back on it just wouldn't work.


I had exactly the same problem with an AX850, first with a CHIV and then with CHV. The psu worked fine with another board (Asrock). Before I got the CHV, I sent the PSU back to Corsair and they replaced with a new one. When the problem was still there, I upgraded to the CHV. With the problem still evident, I gave up and just left the pc on 24/7 (sleep enabled). After a few weeks, tried it again and it worked! Hasn't missed a beat for about 9 months now. Still don't know what it was.

Try and unplug the psu from the wall for about 30 seconds and see if it will turn on - that's what mine would do.


----------



## andrews2547

I had it unplugged from the wall overnight














but thanks for that tip.

I've sent the email and I am going to see what they say. I should find tomorrow at the latest. I will probably try one more time (this time without re-installing the PSU into my case and whatnot) too much work now. and I will see if I can get it to work.


----------



## AccellGarage

Anyone has tested with new BIOS 1301 , improves same like 1201.

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download


----------



## gr8sho

Lucky number 13.

Although I had download version 12, I held off updating since Asus pulled the download. Hopefully this one will stick.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Would the last bios work, knowing i still have my 1090t? I've been out of the loop for a while now.


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I had it unplugged from the wall overnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but thanks for that tip.
> I've sent the email and I am going to see what they say. I should find tomorrow at the latest. I will probably try one more time (this time without re-installing the PSU into my case and whatnot) too much work now. and I will see if I can get it to work.


I had this problem with my CHV. Happened once or twice that it would just shut down for no apparent reason. Disconnect power (switch off psu) then power it back up and it was fine for weeks. Then it finally died and wouldn't come back no matter what i did. Tried different power supplies, ram, cpu.. basically checked every single component. Even went and bought a replacement CHV to test all my other parts with. In the end, had to RMA it back to Asus (still in the middle of that nightmare.) They said they couldn't honor the advanced exchange RMA that this board's warranty comes with because they "didn't have any boards available to send me" so i shipped it back to them, and they've had it for 11 business days now, and according to their website they still haven't received it. I've called their support number (glad i checked the OP and found the 2nd phone number to get direct to their support line) 3 times now. They did verify that they have my board and it's being repaired, but at this point I don't hold any faith that i'll have it back by their "10-14 business day" turnaround time. 14 days will be monday, so we'll see I guess.

Hopefully in your case the place you purchased it will replace it for you faster than an RMA with Asus.


----------



## andrews2547

Well I have got it packaged and ready to be collected (tomorrow) from the company I bought it from (Scan.co.uk) for RMA. I got an email from them saying that I should find out in 7-10 working days if I can get a replacement. I just hope that when they get it, it's still not working because if it does decide to work when they got it I have to pay £15 + VAT + delivery from my house to them + delivery from them to my house which should come up to around £50 total. I don't have £50 right now and because I am a student it's going to be a long time before I do lol

Well if it does work when they get it would it be okay if I use your post as proof that these boards do that sometimes and that the board is faulty?


----------



## pvt.joker

check the OP, there's mention of faulty boards there when running with FX cpu's. It's a known issue.

But i have no problem if you use my post for leverage. Good luck!


----------



## andrews2547

Well I was using a Phenom II X4 955 not FX







but thanks anyway


----------



## pvt.joker

yeah, i ran a phenom II for the first couple months in my CHV before the FX's came out, then i made the switch and I'm assuming that's what killed my board, but never know. Something about faulty bios chips that caused the issue.


----------



## andrews2547

Well I can't wait to get a new one that works properly









I managed to have a look though the BIOS and the overclocking features look awesome and really easy to use


----------



## Tweeky

*Help*

Hi CH5F people my CH5F quit working to day it worked just fine yesterday

See my sigrig below its up to date

I have reset the board may times

I have the new BIOS chip from ASUS with BIOS 1102

It has been running overclocked at 4250 MHz and it worked just fine

When I turn it on all the fans spin up and the CPU light comes on and that's as far as it go

If I reset and use the go button all the fans start, the CPU light comes on and the ram light blinks

I have tried different ram

Like I said its has been running just fine no new parts and no additional overclocking

I plan to contact ASUS tomorrow

But any input would be welcome

Could it be a bad CPU or could it be a bad motherboard

The power supply checks fine

Thanks


----------



## ihatelolcats

try hitting the GO button on the motherboard


----------



## Tweeky

thanks

I have tried resetting and use the go button all the fans start, the CPU light comes on and the ram light blinks

I have tried different ram


----------



## ihatelolcats

have you tried this


----------



## Tweeky

thanks for the help

yes I have used the jumper to reset the board and I have taken the battery out and waited then put the battery back in

doing so was no help


----------



## ihatelolcats

that's all i got. sorry







hopefully asus can help


----------



## Tweeky

thanks again for the help

I plan to contact ASUS


----------



## andrews2547

These boards don't seem very reliable lol

I just hope the one I get works properly, one of the reasons I want one is for the red and black


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> *Help*
> 
> Hi CH5F people my CH5F quit working to day it worked just fine yesterday
> See my sigrig below its up to date
> 
> I have reset the board may times
> I have the new BIOS chip from ASUS with BIOS 1102
> It has been running overclocked at 4250 MHz and it worked just fine
> 
> When I turn it on all the fans spin up and the CPU light comes on and that's as far as it go
> If I reset and use the go button all the fans start, the CPU light comes on and the ram light blinks
> I have tried different ram
> 
> Like I said its has been running just fine no new parts and no additional overclocking
> I plan to contact ASUS tomorrow
> But any input would be welcome
> 
> Could it be a bad CPU or could it be a bad motherboard
> The power supply checks fine
> Thanks


Sorry to hear about your problem.

When I read this it reminded me of my experience powering on the machine for the very first time. I see you are running two gfx cards, as am I.

What was happening back then was that in no way shape or form would anything come up on my display when powering on the system. For all intents and purposes the machine looked dead except all the pretty lights were on and all the fans were running. My display was connected to the DVI connector I normally connected to in previous rig. At some point during the experience I moved which connector I attached my display to, and lo and behold, I was finally able to see the BIOS logo and was able to boot into Windows and all was fine. When I moved the display back to the original connector it stopped working again, but other times it would work intermittently

Here's my guess on why that happened.
When I first installed the gfx cards, I used the 2nd and 3rd PCI-E x16 slots because I didn't want to lose access to the PCI-E x1 slot. Asus suggests use of slots 1 and 3 when running SLI or Xfire. Eventually I reconfigured my cards to use slots 1 and 3 and now I'm able to use the "normal" DVI connector.


----------



## Tweeky

I contacted ASUS and they did a nice job helping with trouble shooting and then they issued me an RMA

I did try removing one video card but it did not help its connected DVI it worked before

My video cards were in slot #1 and #3

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> I contacted ASUS and they did a nice job helping with trouble shooting and then they issued me an RMA
> I did try removing one video card but it did not help its connected DVI it worked before
> My video cards were in slot #1 and #3
> Thanks for the suggestions


for your RMA, are they sending you a replacement board (as per the advanced exchange program with ROG products) or are you going to have to ship it to them to repair?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> I contacted ASUS and they did a nice job helping with trouble shooting and then they issued me an RMA
> I did try removing one video card but it did not help its connected DVI it worked before
> My video cards were in slot #1 and #3
> Thanks for the suggestions


It was worth taking to the time to write it down since I've been meaning to do it anyway. Hopefully it's just what it appears to be although if I'm not mistaken you've had your board for a while. My 2006 vintage M2N32 seems like it will run forever...


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> for your RMA, are they sending you a replacement board (as per the advanced exchange program with ROG products) or are you going to have to ship it to them to repair?


they are sending me a replacement board

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> It was worth taking to the time to write it down since I've been meaning to do it anyway. Hopefully it's just what it appears to be although if I'm not mistaken you've had your board for a while. My 2006 vintage M2N32 seems like it will run forever...


i have had this board sense they first came out


----------



## Tweeky

New CrosshairV-Formula BIOS 1301
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download


----------



## AccellGarage

It's yesterday already posted









http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/3520#post_16828510


----------



## Tweeky

very good


----------



## Devious ST

would my AMD 955 which is in my Crosshair IV Formula at the mo go into a crosshair V???


----------



## richie_2010

the 955 will go straight in buddy,
has anyone tried the latest bios.


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> they are sending me a replacement board


Lucky you.

I'm sitting here on day 14 of their RMA process, and still no update to their site for me to keep updated on the status of my board. So i guess we'll see if I get it back from them today, or if I have to call and raise hell tomorrow.

And UPS just dropped off the other package I was waiting for, but no love from Asus.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> the 955 will go straight in buddy,
> has anyone tried the latest bios.


im on it, no problems


----------



## gr8sho

I hope to not have to use this, but as an ARR - OHHH - GEEE customer, aren't you entitled to VIP service from AsusTek?


----------



## ihatelolcats

yes you just have to register


----------



## Z3RO_

Just installed my new Crosshair V in my new CoolerMaster Scout Sniper w/ GSkill Sniper 1866. I've been running my PhenomII x6 on my old M3A79T-Deluxe and it's amazing how much faster this system is on an AM3+ board. I know I've been holding this chip back w/ the slow DDR2 on that old board. I was impressed that my Intel SSD gained ~120MBPS on Read ( HDTunePro).

I guess I'm finally in this club now. I'm going to upgrade my PSU from this 750w PCP&C to a 950-1100w and buy me some 59xx or 69xx cards and get rid of these 4870s. I'm finally breaking down and going EYEFinity.

It took me about 30 mintues to get this BIOS down but after using this BIOS I'll never go back. ASUS delivers again!

Any tips on Tweaks let me know guys.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I hope to not have to use this, but as an ARR - OHHH - GEEE customer, aren't you entitled to VIP service from AsusTek?


yeah i think i did that, what does "VIP"







get us?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> I had this problem with my CHV. Happened once or twice that it would just shut down for no apparent reason. Disconnect power (switch off psu) then power it back up and it was fine for weeks. Then it finally died and wouldn't come back no matter what i did. Tried different power supplies, ram, cpu.. basically checked every single component. Even went and bought a replacement CHV to test all my other parts with. In the end, had to RMA it back to Asus (still in the middle of that nightmare.) They said they couldn't honor the advanced exchange RMA that this board's warranty comes with because they "didn't have any boards available to send me" so i shipped it back to them, and they've had it for 11 business days now, and according to their website they still haven't received it. I've called their support number (glad i checked the OP and found the 2nd phone number to get direct to their support line) 3 times now. They did verify that they have my board and it's being repaired, but at this point I don't hold any faith that i'll have it back by their "10-14 business day" turnaround time. 14 days will be monday, so we'll see I guess.
> Hopefully in your case the place you purchased it will replace it for you faster than an RMA with Asus.


I just got an email from the company I bought my CHV from and they said it's working fine. What CPU and RAM where you using?


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I just got an email from the company I bought my CHV from and they said it's working fine. What CPU and RAM where you using?


I've run a couple different sets of g.skill ripjaws x 1600 and 2133, as well as a phenom II x2 550 (unlocked of course) and an fx 8120


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I hope to not have to use this, but as an ARR - OHHH - GEEE customer, aren't you entitled to VIP service from AsusTek?


Yes, as a ROG product we are supposed to be afforded advanced exchange RMA's, and other things they include in their "VIP" service. But apparently this is subject to whether Asus deems you worthy of their time or continued business.. they said they "didn't have any available to send me" and now i'm past the 10-14 day RMA process they said i'd have my board back by.


----------



## andrews2547

So not the RAM and CPU I was using







Well when I get my CHV back I'm going to try it again, if it still doesn't work then I'm going to make a video of the CHV with the components I am using to show them it's not working then use the same components in my old motherboard working fine.


----------



## KonaJoe

I've got a refurb CHV with a 90 day factory warranty that I bought about 2 weeks ago and arrived DOA. I called Asus and arranged for an RMA but had to call back 2 days later because the promised email never showed up from Asus within the timeframe they said it would arrive. The 2nd call cleared that up, got the email (authorizes Asus to charge your card if they dont get the RMA'd part back.), filled it out and returned it. This was on 3/30 and as of today an advance replacement board is already half way here on a Fedex truck according to the tracking number.
This is my one experience doing an RMA with Asus and so far I rate it about 9 of 10 - The information below is on no way a reflection upon Asus and their RMA department.

For those that have NOT had a fairly smooth experience RMA'ing these boards like I have, some advice;

I service and repair copiers & laser printers for a living and am constantly RMA'ing stuff so I've learned a few tricks I'd like to pass on.

1.) When calling for RMA, most likely you will be connected to a tech who MUST abide by company rules, such as troubleshoot EVERYTHING BEFORE issueing an RMA. So please be patient and kind to them if they ask you to try something. ie: "I dont need to try that because I KNOW it wont work" even if they are completely idiotic and you in fact actually do know that you're right. Be willing to jump thru all these hoops.

2.) NEVER badmouth their products to them - you go right to the very bottom of the line, or cylindrically filed after that. Further, tell them how much you like their products even if you actually dont.

3.) Get the tech's or whomever's name, location, and direct call back number (just in case you get cut off) this keeps them from hiding behind anonymity and if you have to complain about poor service, you now have that ammo - and they know it.

4.) Ask if you can do anything further on your end to make things smoother - ie: offer to email them the shipping tracking number when you send back the RMA'd part, etc,...

5.) Thank them for their time and let them know you are going to continue to buy their products.

6.) If you need to complain about poor service, never ask for a manager or supervisor- because they are NEVER there. Call back a day or two later and pretend you've never called before - hopefully you will get a different person who will serve you correctly and make the issue go away, or ask for accounting. When you get accounting, Then ask for a manager - bean counters are much more likely to seriously field your complaints and pass it on to a person who can remedy things than the guy you're calling to complain about.


----------



## galbrecht71

Hey all,

I'm posting both in this thread and in my cpu's thread because i don't know where my issue is stemming from.

Over the past 24 hours I've noticed that skyrim is unusually glitchy and today while i was playing it sent me back to windows and closed down. I've been playing over the past few weeks so i know my system was stable, but while playing i would see temps get as high as 60c depending on what i was doing. When it shut down today i figured it was just hot and i let it go to cool off a bit, but when i tried to bring it back out of sleep mode it crashed. When i would try to restart my system lights and fans would come on, run for a while and then the whole thing would shut off again but nothing ever showed up on the monitor. I hooked it up to my laptop so i could monitor it and watched the voltage to my cpu hold steady while the amps and cpu temp would quickly climb, reach about 65c then that is when it would die. Watching the RC Poster i could see it say start up, i think something about checking the cpu, then it went straight into the "boot successfully" message every time.

I called ASUS customer support and they had me disconnect everything but 1 stick of RAM, cpu, video card, and monitor and successively try out each of my Memory slots to see if i could get it to post. Nothing happened with that or with some different ram i know works. They gave me an RMA number for my motherboard, but before i went down that road i wanted to consult my clubs and see if anyone actually has something more insightful then the standard "send it in we'll mess with it for a few weeks answer"

My rig specs are below, anything else that i need to mention but didn't just ask. Thanks.


----------



## Tweeky

my ch5f shown below worked 1 day and them the next day it did not

the fan and cpu light would come on that's it

contacted asus and they had me try different things

then they issued me an rma

that was last friday and i am still waiting for email confirmation


----------



## galbrecht71

*Did you have the opportunity to monitor it in RC tweak it? I got an email from ASUS a few min after i was on the phone that had packing instructions and address stuff, are you referring to another email that will still be coming?*


----------



## Tweeky

I did not try to monitor it in RC tweak it

I am still weighting on the 1st email

I guess i will have to call a 3rd time


----------



## vonalka

Hi - I just got the Crosshair V board and will be starting a new build soon for a friend using a FX-8150. I heard somewhere that the BIOS needs to be updated on this board before it will work with the 8150, can anyone confirm if this is true or can I just pop the CPU and it will work?

I should be receiving the CPU soon, so it would be great to know before I start.


----------



## galbrecht71

*i built mine with the same combo less than a month ago and didnt have any problem with that. My current issue i doubt has anything to do with BIOS so i think you are fine
*


----------



## KonaJoe

This seems to be Asus' one bottleneck - them sending out that email when they say they're gonna send it - 24 to 48hrs within initial call.


----------



## mwl5apv

hey everyone. I picked up one of these CHV's at a microcenter by my house yesterday for $175. It was an open box item they had. So far I have everything plugged in, OS is installed and all seems to be running well. I have a few questions though.

1: I am running BIOS ver. 0903 and see that 1301 is the latest version. According to the notes on the ASUS download site it says system stability was improved. I am wanted tot update to the latest BIOS using the ASUS EZ flash method. My question is, is this the best way of doing it? and when I flash, do I have to flash to each update one by one or can I throw 1301 right on?

2 I am noticing that when I go through POST and the little red LED's come on during the process, I get the 1 short beep but it seems that the "boot device" LED stays on until I get the "windows loading" screen. Is it normal for this light to stay on this long?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> hey everyone. I picked up one of these CHV's at a microcenter by my house yesterday for $175. It was an open box item they had. So far I have everything plugged in, OS is installed and all seems to be running well. I have a few questions though.
> 1: I am running BIOS ver. 0903 and see that 1301 is the latest version. According to the notes on the ASUS download site it says system stability was improved. I am wanted tot update to the latest BIOS using the ASUS EZ flash method. My question is, is this the best way of doing it? and when I flash, do I have to flash to each update one by one or can I throw 1301 right on?
> 2 I am noticing that when I go through POST and the little red LED's come on during the process, I get the 1 short beep but it seems that the "boot device" LED stays on until I get the "windows loading" screen. Is it normal for this light to stay on this long?


ez flash works great, and yeah you can put the latest version
if it boots up i think the led is ok. they're mainly for diagnosing boot problems


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> ez flash works great, and yeah you can put the latest version
> if it boots up i think the led is ok. they're mainly for diagnosing boot problems


ok awesome thanks for the fast reply. everything seems to boot fine, no problems what so ever thus far.

Now I have the 1301 ROM downloaded to a flash drive. Will the utility recognize the ROM on there as is?(with all my other files, its my main file and driver stick)or does my stick have to be empty?


----------



## ihatelolcats

it has to be fat32 format


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> it has to be fat32 format


ok, thanks again bud


----------



## furyn9

I just installed the bios 1301 last night, old bios 9303 cine bench my max score was 7.80, with the new bios score 7.82 no bad , (same setting )


----------



## mwl5apv

alright guys I have another question here. With my old motherboard(Asus M4A88TD-V EVO) when the system was idle. My cpu frequency downclocked and voltages dropped accordingly to save power and so the processor isnt loaded with 100% voltage. I am noticing with the CHV that although the processor frequency drops as before, the voltage stays at 100%(I'm at stock clocks and its at 1.32v). What settings do I have to play with to get the voltage to come down when the system is idle or under minor load? I already have Cool N Quiet and C1E enabled in the BIOS


----------



## ryan w

Hey good question , I have never tried it but I assume if I set CPU voltage to auto in the bios than both the clocks and volts would drop with C/Q, I could not even think about doing that because system would not even boot or if it did it would crash as soon as opened a web browser (OC to 4.0 with a voltage hungry chip)


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Hey good question , I have never tried it but I assume if I set CPU voltage to auto in the bios than both the clocks and volts would drop with C/Q, I could not even think about doing that because system would not even boot or if it did it would crash as soon as opened a web browser (OC to 4.0 with a voltage hungry chip)


well on my old board, even with my 3.92Ghz overclock and muanally inputed voltages I was able to use these power saving features.

I manually set the voltage to 1.33V(BIOS)=1.32v under load with cpu LLC set on high with this board because with the voltage on auto, the motherboard overvolted the cpu(1.36v for 3.2Ghz is way too high IMO). Ive been sitting on a laptop watching HwMonitor Pro on my sig rig for about an hour. and vcore has stayed at a constant 1.32v. even with all of the BIOS settings at default and all voltages on auto there is no change.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> alright guys I have another question here. With my old motherboard(Asus M4A88TD-V EVO) when the system was idle. My cpu frequency downclocked and voltages dropped accordingly to save power and so the processor isnt loaded with 100% voltage. I am noticing with the CHV that although the processor frequency drops as before, the voltage stays at 100%(I'm at stock clocks and its at 1.32v). What settings do I have to play with to get the voltage to come down when the system is idle or under minor load? I already have Cool N Quiet and C1E enabled in the BIOS


what are you using to determine the voltage


----------



## mwl5apv

I set voltages in BIOS and am using HWMonitor Pro to monitor everything. im about to open up a cpuz tab and leave that open to see what it shows as well.


----------



## ihatelolcats

neither of those show a change for me either,
however HWiNFO64 does
http://www.hwinfo.com/download64.html


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> neither of those show a change for me either,
> however HWiNFO64 does
> http://www.hwinfo.com/download64.html


really? any idea why? they both showed all the changes on my old board. anyone have any clues? could it just be compatibility with the newer mainboard? also I verified that cpuz shows the frequency downclocking but nothing for the volts.

Ill give HWinfo a try and see


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> really? any idea why? they both showed all the changes on my old board. anyone have any clues? could it just be compatibility with the newer mainboard? also I verified that cpuz shows the frequency downclocking but nothing for the volts.
> Ill give HWinfo a try and see


it could be that they changed the way voltage is read and hwinfo is the only software that bothered to fix their stuff. i dont really know


----------



## KonaJoe

Only issue with my CHV - a cold boot produces CPU FAN 1 ERROR - PRESS F1 TO ENTER SETUP - presing F1 puts me into the BIOS, I exit without saving any changes and it goes to windows startup with no further issues - HWmonitor and physical inspection verify the fan (pump in my case) is moving and at the proper RPM's - I'm using a Corsair H60 liquid cooling unit - obviously plugged into CPU FAN 1. Anyone else have this issue or know a workaround ?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KonaJoe*
> 
> Only issue with my CHV - a cold boot produces CPU FAN 1 ERROR - PRESS F1 TO ENTER SETUP - presing F1 puts me into the BIOS, I exit without saving any changes and it goes to windows startup with no further issues - HWmonitor and physical inspection verify the fan (pump in my case) is moving and at the proper RPM's - I'm using a Corsair H60 liquid cooling unit - obviously plugged into CPU FAN 1. Anyone else have this issue or know a workaround ?


disable fan monitoring for it in bios


----------



## KonaJoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> disable fan monitoring for it in bios


I'll give it a try,...

Thanks

-Konajoe


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> neither of those show a change for me either,
> however HWiNFO64 does
> http://www.hwinfo.com/download64.html


wow! thx mate, by far the best tool i ve seen since ages!


----------



## pvt.joker

And I finally got my CHV back from Asus.. 18 business days..
Sadly I have to wait a couple days till I get back and can see if it actually works.


----------



## Tweeky

my ch5f update

it turns out that my corsair tx750w power supply is bad (1 year old)

my corsair tx750w power supply test good with 2 different power supply checkers

but i hooked the power supply to a different motherboard and it would not post

i picked up a thermaltake tr2 850w and hooked it up to my ch5f and it posted

i contacted asus and canceled my rma

i will contact corsair for a power supply rma


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> alright guys I have another question here. With my old motherboard(Asus M4A88TD-V EVO) when the system was idle. My cpu frequency downclocked and voltages dropped accordingly to save power and so the processor isnt loaded with 100% voltage. I am noticing with the CHV that although the processor frequency drops as before, the voltage stays at 100%(I'm at stock clocks and its at 1.32v). What settings do I have to play with to get the voltage to come down when the system is idle or under minor load? I already have Cool N Quiet and C1E enabled in the BIOS


I've been meaning to post on the general topic of power management for a while, so this is as good a time as any.

I believe the short answer to your question is to make sure Vcore isn't manually set in BIOS to a specific value, but rather to Auto as was already suggested.

This may not be desirable because BIOS will set voltages like Vcore and CPU-NB to a higher safe value to ensure system stability but this has a detrimental effect of generating excess heat.

A longer answer follows.

Before coming to the C5F, I was using an Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless. To take advantage of the wonderful overclockability (is this a word?) of this board, I needed to be able to control the NB voltage, so CnQ in BIOS was out of the question. A number of alternative solutions were out there, but the one I eventually settled on was PhenomMSRTweaker (PMT), MSR standing for machine state register. I was able to with this setup run the NB up at 2000MHz, which was a very nice performance bump of 25%.

When I moved over to the C5F, I took PMT along and was determined to make it work under Windows 7 64-bit. Fortunately it works. The extra trick I had to apply on our board was when creating my power states was to not allow the highest power state P0 be in the active config of its CnQ feature. In this way, I am able to clamp the highest power state to something lower that still allows me to OC my 965 at 3.9GHz and run the CPU-NB at a higher frequency as well. Both Vcore and CPU-NB voltages run at around 1V with a CPU frequency of 1GHz when idling. I will say that one of the better feature of the C5F is its ability to set the proper HT bus multiplier and hold the desired target frequency of 2000MHz. All of this done with the stock BE heatsink.

Once I have watercooling in place, I should be able to remove the clamp if I can get a P95 stable setup over 4GHz, which I fully expect to achieve.

If there is enough interest in the details, I can post pics of the PMT settings I use.

Good luck.


----------



## Narokuu

Updated, im using an 8120 now in my Crosshair V =D and LOVING it

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2322931 for Proof


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> *i built mine with the same combo less than a month ago and didnt have any problem with that. My current issue i doubt has anything to do with BIOS so i think you are fine
> *


are you oc'ing your rig? if so how high and can you give me some tips on the settings you are using?


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> neither of those show a change for me either,
> however HWiNFO64 does
> http://www.hwinfo.com/download64.html




My god where has this free monitor been with graphing + log and a accurate NB temp...all the bells and whistles tx!









Just ran this well playing BF3 for the first time on the new build ! everything runs flawlessly and with good temps!

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?9339-Crosshair-V-NB-Temperature-Sensor link to where i identified t0,t1,t2,t3


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I've been meaning to post on the general topic of power management for a while, so this is as good a time as any.
> I believe the short answer to your question is to make sure Vcore isn't manually set in BIOS to a specific value, but rather to Auto as was already suggested.
> This may not be desirable because BIOS will set voltages like Vcore and CPU-NB to a higher safe value to ensure system stability but this has a detrimental effect of generating excess heat.
> A longer answer follows.
> Before coming to the C5F, I was using an Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless. To take advantage of the wonderful overclockability (is this a word?) of this board, I needed to be able to control the NB voltage, so CnQ in BIOS was out of the question. A number of alternative solutions were out there, but the one I eventually settled on was PhenomMSRTweaker (PMT), MSR standing for machine state register. I was able to with this setup run the NB up at 2000MHz, which was a very nice performance bump of 25%.
> When I moved over to the C5F, I took PMT along and was determined to make it work under Windows 7 64-bit. Fortunately it works. The extra trick I had to apply on our board was when creating my power states was to not allow the highest power state P0 be in the active config of its CnQ feature. In this way, I am able to clamp the highest power state to something lower that still allows me to OC my 965 at 3.9GHz and run the CPU-NB at a higher frequency as well. Both Vcore and CPU-NB voltages run at around 1V with a CPU frequency of 1GHz when idling. I will say that one of the better feature of the C5F is its ability to set the proper HT bus multiplier and hold the desired target frequency of 2000MHz. All of this done with the stock BE heatsink.
> Once I have watercooling in place, I should be able to remove the clamp if I can get a P95 stable setup over 4GHz, which I fully expect to achieve.
> If there is enough interest in the details, I can post pics of the PMT settings I use.
> Good luck.


so you say to leave all voltages at auto. my question is, how will this work when overclocking? If it overvolts they way it does for stock speeds, I can only imagine the voltage it would pump out when overclocked to lets say 4Ghz. Which is what I am hoping to get to again with this board.

Your "long answer" kind of confused me. Some of the abreviations I did not get. And I am still learning all this board has to offer in terms of settings and features.

Also, what are average temps for the NB? I notice mine like to idle at about 40C to lower 40's. And while gaming it climbs up into the upper 40's/low 50's. I have read numerous time all over the web that the 990fx chipset like to run warmer than all of its predecessors, but do the above temps seem right?

I am also taking a look at the HWinfo screen. Skimming through everything it shows and I am at a bit of confusion in terms of voltages. It shows one value for Vcore, another value for core VID, and two other values that very well can be core voltages. which ones it the correct one to look at? And no core temperature readings?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> so you say to leave all voltages at auto. my question is, how will this work when overclocking? If it overvolts they way it does for stock speeds, I can only imagine the voltage it would pump out when overclocked to lets say 4Ghz. Which is what I am hoping to get to again with this board.
> Your "long answer" kind of confused me. Some of the abreviations I did not get. And I am still learning all this board has to offer in terms of settings and features.
> Also, what are average temps for the NB? I notice mine like to idle at about 40C to lower 40's. And while gaming it climbs up into the upper 40's/low 50's. I have read numerous time all over the web that the 990fx chipset like to run warmer than all of its predecessors, but do the above temps seem right?
> I am also taking a look at the HWinfo screen. Skimming through everything it shows and I am at a bit of confusion in terms of voltages. It shows one value for Vcore, another value for core VID, and two other values that very well can be core voltages. which ones it the correct one to look at? And no core temperature readings?


Here is a simple explanation of VID.

Yes to your question on setting Vcore to Auto. It is also true that BIOS will set it higher than really needed which is why being able to control it from within the OS is important as well. PMT can do this.

Agree that AMD chipset runs a bit warm when comparing it to the Nvidia 590 I was using previously.

CoreTemp and its associated gadget are generally accepted to provide accurate feedback for CPU temps you want to monitor. I leave this running all the time.

Tell me what abbreviations I gave that were confusing and I'll try to clear that up.


----------



## gr8sho

Updated BIOS to 1301 today. Unfortunately performance of USB 3.0 didn't increase. That's not to say that it wasn't working right before, but for some reason I was thinking a Windows incremental backup might be faster than what I'm seeing.

I also had the pleasure of getting to restore all my changed BIOS settings.









Overall painless though, no noticeable changes, didn't have any stability issues before, so it might not be possible to see any changes whatsoever.

Played around with the CPU/NB voltage setting. PMT cannot deal with this properly, and leaving BIOS set to Auto when CPU base frequency is increased from 200 to 250, is a disaster. BIOS voltage monitor shows the actual value up at over 1.6V, so I manually set it back to 1.325V, which is where I had it set previously.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> Updated, im using an 8120 now in my Crosshair V =D and LOVING it
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2322931 for Proof


Nice







, I love mine


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Updated BIOS to 1301 today. Unfortunately performance of USB 3.0 didn't increase. That's not to say that it wasn't working right before, but for some reason I was thinking a Windows incremental backup might be faster than what I'm seeing.
> I also had the pleasure of getting to restore all my changed BIOS settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall painless though, no noticeable changes, didn't have any stability issues before, so it might not be possible to see any changes whatsoever.
> Played around with the CPU/NB voltage setting. PMT cannot deal with this properly, and leaving BIOS set to Auto when CPU base frequency is increased from 200 to 250, is a disaster. BIOS voltage monitor shows the actual value up at over 1.6V, so I manually set it back to 1.325V, which is where I had it set previously.


Updated to 1301 last week. After resetting my settings as did you, I did find increases in my Sandra-Pro 2012 benchmarks for my standard "everyday" OC of 4200, auto voltages except CPU/NB (as per your discovery which I made a while back myself) to 1.275. The average increase was about 4.4% raw output power and a memory bandwidth increase of .8 MB. I also keep my CPU VDDA at 2.6 and set my DRAM switching frequency to 2X.

Overall, I think that Asus did a great job with this bios upgrade after their blunder with the 12xx. For those who are satisfied with 1102 and don't want to hassle with eeking every FLOP out of your processor, you won't be excited with 1301 - but I am!

Ya'll have fun.

EDIT - BTW, for those of you with Phenom II's, when I was still using my 1090T, I found that staying with 200 FSB but raising the NB to 2800 (CPU/NB voltage to 1.32) and HT at 2000, with NB core voltage at 1.2 and HT at 1.275 allowed me the best opportunity tor OC'ing into the 4.1+ range. I also kept my DRAM at 1600 with appropriate timings and voltages as per SPD (more or less). The tough part was finding an appropriate CPU core voltage for the application. Prime 95 never stablized below 1.425 if was going for 4.2, and 1.375 was perfect for a 3.9 "everyday" OC. Just a thought, but I have no experience with the 9XX Phenom II's, so this edit could be a complete waste of time!


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> alright guys I have another question here. With my old motherboard(Asus M4A88TD-V EVO) when the system was idle. My cpu frequency downclocked and voltages dropped accordingly to save power and so the processor isnt loaded with 100% voltage. I am noticing with the CHV that although the processor frequency drops as before, the voltage stays at 100%(I'm at stock clocks and its at 1.32v). What settings do I have to play with to get the voltage to come down when the system is idle or under minor load? I already have Cool N Quiet and C1E enabled in the BIOS


In the bios, disable C&Q, and enable C6 state if your processor supports it. Also, make sure your LLC is set to auto (three lines below DRAM timing menu is the DIGI+ menu). If none of this helps, the other folks here also have equally helpful ideas. This board is NOT for the faint of heart. You are going to learn more about computer hardware with this Mobo than you ever knew existed!

Have fun.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc*
> 
> Overall, I think that Asus did a great job with this bios upgrade after their blunder with the 12xx. For those who are satisfied with 1102 and don't want to hassle with eeking every FLOP out of your processor, you won't be excited with 1301 - but I am!


I always run the latest BIOS, but for some reason my timing was late and I missed out on version 12. Not sure what the blunder was either.
Quote:


> EDIT - BTW, for those of you with Phenom II's, when I was still using my 1090T, I found that staying with 200 FSB but raising the NB to 2800 (CPU/NB voltage to 1.32) and HT at 2000, with NB core voltage at 1.2 and HT at 1.275 allowed me the best opportunity tor OC'ing into the 4.1+ range. I also kept my DRAM at 1600 with appropriate timings and voltages as per SPD (more or less). The tough part was finding an appropriate CPU core voltage for the application. Prime 95 never stablized below 1.425 if was going for 4.2, and 1.375 was perfect for a 3.9 "everyday" OC. Just a thought, but I have no experience with the 9XX Phenom II's, so this edit could be a complete waste of time!


My personal preference in this area is to tradeoff a little top end for a faster "mid-section". I haven't actually benchmarked this, but the perceived performance benefit of overall snappiness is what I prefer. This was certainly the case with my old M2N32 and to a lesser extent it is visible here.

My everyday OC is just shy of 3.9GHz too. For some reason, BIOS pushed VRM settings to Extreme once I moved CPU base frequency from 200 to 250. This may be more than necessary, but the system is P95 stable this way, so I'm good for now.

True top end validation will come only after I have a better cooling solution than I have now.


----------



## galbrecht71

*Hey all, update to my last post... I decided to try my computer again before i blindly sent in my motherboard and low and behold it started up. I got a message saying that i needed to press F2 and reload my BIOS. After that i got a black screen that says

Fatal error: 0xc00004111 Your computer cannot come out of hibernation. Info: A fatal error occurred processing the restoration data. File: hiberfile.sys

The problem hasn't resurfaced since then but i don't know why it happened to begin with. i've poked around online trying to figure out why but most of the answers i get i dont understand. Does anyone here have any experience with this problem?*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> *i built mine with the same combo less than a month ago and didnt have any problem with that. My current issue i doubt has anything to do with BIOS so i think you are fine
> *
> 
> 
> 
> are you oc'ing your rig? if so how high and can you give me some tips on the settings you are using?
Click to expand...

*I did overclock but nothing more than doing the ASUS Auto Tune. I dont know what it set all the voltages at sorry.*


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> so you say to leave all voltages at auto. my question is, how will this work when overclocking? If it overvolts they way it does for stock speeds, I can only imagine the voltage it would pump out when overclocked to lets say 4Ghz. Which is what I am hoping to get to again with this board.
> Your "long answer" kind of confused me. Some of the abreviations I did not get. And I am still learning all this board has to offer in terms of settings and features.
> Also, what are average temps for the NB? I notice mine like to idle at about 40C to lower 40's. And while gaming it climbs up into the upper 40's/low 50's. I have read numerous time all over the web that the 990fx chipset like to run warmer than all of its predecessors, but do the above temps seem right?
> I am also taking a look at the HWinfo screen. Skimming through everything it shows and I am at a bit of confusion in terms of voltages. It shows one value for Vcore, another value for core VID, and two other values that very well can be core voltages. which ones it the correct one to look at? And no core temperature readings?


vcore should be it
mine actually does not decrease when it should, and im confident that everything is set correctly
hmm
i would rather not use software like phenom msr tweaker. i haven't had good luck with it in the past
but another one similar to look at is k10stat if you go that route

my temps are ok at idle but its nagging at me that it doesnt work correctly


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> *Hey all, update to my last post... I decided to try my computer again before i blindly sent in my motherboard and low and behold it started up. I got a message saying that i needed to press F2 and reload my BIOS. After that i got a black screen that says
> Fatal error: 0xc00004111 Your computer cannot come out of hibernation. Info: A fatal error occurred processing the restoration data. File: hiberfile.sys
> The problem hasn't resurfaced since then but i don't know why it happened to begin with. i've poked around online trying to figure out why but most of the answers i get i dont understand. Does anyone here have any experience with this problem?*
> *I did overclock but nothing more than doing the ASUS Auto Tune. I dont know what it set all the voltages at sorry.*


1. To get rid of hibernation file problems forever, simply tell Windows to delete it. It takes up huge amounts of space, and who needs it anyway? Use sleep, or shut it off! To permanently delete the hibernation file: Click on the start button and type "CMD" in the search box. Right click the CMD search result and click "run as administrator." In the command prompt box type "powercfg -h off" and hit enter. Nothing will happen, but rest assured, you will never see a hibernation file ever again!

2. Asus auto tune will only OC your processor to its maximum stable limits within your CPU "safe" voltage limit, usually about 1.368.

Hope this helps. Have fun!


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> alright guys I have another question here. With my old motherboard(Asus M4A88TD-V EVO) when the system was idle. My cpu frequency downclocked and voltages dropped accordingly to save power and so the processor isnt loaded with 100% voltage. I am noticing with the CHV that although the processor frequency drops as before, the voltage stays at 100%(I'm at stock clocks and its at 1.32v). What settings do I have to play with to get the voltage to come down when the system is idle or under minor load? I already have Cool N Quiet and C1E enabled in the BIOS


This is more of an edit to my previous response. I forgot the obvious answer: In control panel, make sure your power setting are at balanced or power saver. With the Phenom II's, you don't have the C6 state options as do the BZ's. Use C&Q with C1E, yes. However, they won't work without MS Windows power settings set below High Performance.

Hope this helps.

Have more fun!


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc*
> 
> This is more of an edit to my previous response. I forgot the obvious answer: In control panel, make sure your power setting are at balanced or power saver. With the Phenom II's, you don't have the C6 state options as do the BZ's. Use C&Q with C1E, yes. However, they won't work without MS Windows power settings set below High Performance.
> Hope this helps.
> Have more fun!


CnQ and C1E are enabled in the bios

it doesn't work


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> CnQ and C1E are enabled in the bios
> 
> it doesn't work


Sorry, I couldn't help. I'd hate to make any further suggestions unless I was personally working on your computer. I do hope some of the others' here have made suggestions that do work.


----------



## gr8sho

All i can say is that I am successfully using PMT to control Vcore as a function of target CPU frequency. Caveat Emptor!

Machine runs at 1V for Vcore at idle with a 1GHz processor frequency. And yes, I use Windows power plan to deal with which profile I need depending on job. For regular stuff like internet browsing, i use Balanced plan and for gaming such as ME3 and Skyrim just to name two, I use High Performance power plan.


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> *Hey all, update to my last post... I decided to try my computer again before i blindly sent in my motherboard and low and behold it started up. I got a message saying that i needed to press F2 and reload my BIOS. After that i got a black screen that says
> Fatal error: 0xc00004111 Your computer cannot come out of hibernation. Info: A fatal error occurred processing the restoration data. File: hiberfile.sys
> The problem hasn't resurfaced since then but i don't know why it happened to begin with. i've poked around online trying to figure out why but most of the answers i get i dont understand. Does anyone here have any experience with this problem?*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. To get rid of hibernation file problems forever, simply tell Windows to delete it. It takes up huge amounts of space, and who needs it anyway? Use sleep, or shut it off! To permanently delete the hibernation file: Click on the start button and type "CMD" in the search box. Right click the CMD search result and click "run as administrator." In the command prompt box type "powercfg -h off" and hit enter. Nothing will happen, but rest assured, you will never see a hibernation file ever again!
> 
> 2. Asus auto tune will only OC your processor to its maximum stable limits within your CPU "safe" voltage limit, usually about 1.368.
> 
> Hope this helps. Have fun!
Click to expand...

*Easy enough to do. I have noticed that since my crash i have been running hotter than normal even at idle. When it crashed i did clear my CMOS so the overclock settings are different than they ere before, but i am running slower now (4.0GHz vs. 4.1GHz not much i know) but idle temps went up about 10c from where they were before. Is this anything to worry about?*


----------



## andrews2547

I get a new motherboard in the next 2 days







Hopefully this one wont break.


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I get a new motherboard in the next 2 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this one wont break.


good luck!
I'm gonna fire up the board I finally got back from RMA tonight and hope all goes well.. *crosses fingers*


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> alright guys I have another question here. With my old motherboard(Asus M4A88TD-V EVO) when the system was idle. My cpu frequency downclocked and voltages dropped accordingly to save power and so the processor isnt loaded with 100% voltage. I am noticing with the CHV that although the processor frequency drops as before, the voltage stays at 100%(I'm at stock clocks and its at 1.32v). What settings do I have to play with to get the voltage to come down when the system is idle or under minor load? I already have Cool N Quiet and C1E enabled in the BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> This is more of an edit to my previous response. I forgot the obvious answer: In control panel, make sure your power setting are at balanced or power saver. With the Phenom II's, you don't have the C6 state options as do the BZ's. Use C&Q with C1E, yes. However, they won't work without MS Windows power settings set below High Performance.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Have more fun!
Click to expand...

I played around with settings and have come up with this. I went ahead and set my vcore back to auto(its ramped up to 1.38v in BIOS) and I currently have my MS power settings at balanced. with a processor state set at min- 15% and max 100%. With HwMonitor the vcore no drops as it should with the clocks. But I cannot figure out whether this is CnQ and C1e doing this or windows itself. Im going to be playing around with settings a little more to see wha I can come up with.

But on your statement on CnQ and C1e wont work if your MS power settings are below high performance...can you elaborate on this?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> I played around with settings and have come up with this. I went ahead and set my vcore back to auto(its ramped up to 1.38v in BIOS) and I currently have my MS power settings at balanced. with a processor state set at min- 15% and max 100%. With HwMonitor the vcore no drops as it should with the clocks. But I cannot figure out whether this is CnQ and C1e doing this or windows itself. Im going to be playing around with settings a little more to see wha I can come up with.
> But on your statement on CnQ and C1e wont work if your MS power settings are below high performance...can you elaborate on this?


he is saying the power must be set below high performance for CnQ to work

i posted about this in the asus rog forums but no one has responded
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?12599-CHV-phenom-ii-voltage-not-decreasing-with-clock-for-cool-n-quiet&p=91235#post91235
i can't tell if it's windows or the bios that's causing it


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> he is saying the power must be set below high performance for CnQ to work
> i posted about this in the asus rog forums but no one has responded
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?12599-CHV-phenom-ii-voltage-not-decreasing-with-clock-for-cool-n-quiet&p=91235#post91235
> i can't tell if it's windows or the bios that's causing it


I must have misread the reply when I skimmed through it. Thanks for the clear up. hopefully someone on the ROG forum replies as well. And I shall continue playing with BIOS settings to see what I can learn and come up with. Now, I read no to far back about setting LLC to auto as well. Why is this? Wouldn't we want more control over out load voltages?

Now I read through this thread in multiple spots. that us being CHV owner we get "VIP" treatment or membership with asus and get certain perks. Like they cross ship us a motherboard first and we send ours in after that so there is no down time. Any other information on that anywhere? Ive have skimmed through the ROG site and ASUS site without any really definitive information.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> I must have misread the reply when I skimmed through it. Thanks for the clear up. hopefully someone on the ROG forum replies as well. And I shall continue playing with BIOS settings to see what I can learn and come up with. Now, I read no to far back about setting LLC to auto as well. Why is this? Wouldn't we want more control over out load voltages?
> Now I read through this thread in multiple spots. that us being CHV owner we get "VIP" treatment or membership with asus and get certain perks. Like they cross ship us a motherboard first and we send ours in after that so there is no down time. Any other information on that anywhere? Ive have skimmed through the ROG site and ASUS site without any really definitive information.


i have LLC on extreme. setting it higher counteracts vdroop when under load.

the ROG guide has this to say:

CPU Load Line Calibration: The "Regular" option sets a margin between the user set voltage and the actual voltage to ensure that the real-time voltage level does not breach (overshoot) the set VID by longer than AMD specifications.
Medium and High, set a tighter margin between the idle and full load voltage, so that idle voltage does not need to be ramped excessively to meet full-load voltage requirements when the processor is overclocked.

Ultra-High and Extreme may over-volt past what you've set in BIOS in an attempt to ensure that the voltage does not sag below the applied voltage for a long duration (when the VRM is faced with a heavy load). Auto is currently configured to default to Extreme LLC, so it's an idea to set Medium or High manually if you do not want any visible over-voltage.


----------



## jcfsusmc

A couple of comments about Phenom II's and CHV:

1. The CHV was built for the Bulldozer processors.
2. When I had my 1090T on an M4N98TD-EVO (AM3 socket), I had the exact same issue with idle temps and voltages. When I bought the CHV in anticipation that I would (and did) buy an FX-8150, my 1090T still had issues with idle temps and voltages. In BOTH cases, the idle voltage was 1.3+ up to 1.414. Why? I don't know. What I DO know is that when I put a load on the processor, the voltages would go down - and depending on the OC would either stay a bit lower or go higher. AMD calls this built in phenomenon "Load Line Calibration." On the CHV's YOU CAN OVERRIDE THIS by going into the Digi+ Power menu three lines down from the DRAM timing menu on the first page of the UEFI bios.
3. In auto, LLC defaults to "Extreme." You just have to play with your CPU multipliers and LLC settings (takiing copious notes because no two systems are alike).
4. In "normal" LLC, your set voltage is supposed to stay the same throughout your loads (benchmarks, P95, IBT, etc.) from idle on up.
5. If your CHV is OLDER than the 0813 bios, remarks from 3 and 4 don't work very well because of a faulty bios chip which ASUS will replace for you free of charge and ship to you free of charge. I know, because I bought mine the week it came out and have replaced my bios chip.
6. With a Bulldozer processor, you get a C6 state option which eliminates the Phenom idle phenomenon (pun intended). I run my 8150 at 4200, with Windows Power Control at High Performance and the CPU voltage setting at auto and it idles at .9v and between 12-18 degrees centigrade. Very cool.
7. Others here have recently recommended PMT and have used it successfully with their Phenom II's. Since I have NOT used my 1090T with the new bios chip, I should just be honest and withdraw all my previous help to those of you with the 9XX BE chips. I do know that as you adjust your LLC settings, it is possible to achieve better idle temps but since I had the identical problem (which, by the way, I never considered a problem, just a curiosity) with the M4N98, I think this issue may be a non-starter. If there are others more experienced using the Phenom II's with the CHV, I would listen to them. Personally, I was able to OC my 1090T better with the M4N than the CHV anyway. Again, the CHV was designed primarily for the Bulldozers.

What I said about the hibernation file still goes, of course. I know my W7 stuff! But from what I've read on this thread since I posted replies this past weekend, I have to apologize because my information may have muddied the waters with old or misleading information.


----------



## andrews2547

Nope not going to get it back this week D:

I need to phone then to arrange where it needs to get delivered to but every time I try and phone no one answers. It's not like I'm phoning during closing hours either. This is why I hate talking on the phone when it comes to things like this, I don't see why it can't be done over e-mail.


----------



## ihatelolcats

*someone on the rog forum informed me that using offset voltage instead of manual will fix the issue with cool n quiet*


----------



## pvt.joker

so Asus in all their wisdom, shipped me my board back with bios 0506.. and here I was thinking "oh, they'll put the latest official bios on it"
nope.. just spent the last hour fighting with it trying to get it to boot with my fx 8120 in it, but wait! the 0506 bios isn't compatible with the FX chips!








had to tear apart my file server (phenom II) to get it to boot up. Thanks for nothing Asus!


----------



## faMine

Selling my sweet CHV


----------



## csimon

Is anyone else having issues with this motherboard and Folding @ Home V7?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> *someone on the rog forum informed me that using offset voltage instead of manual will fix the issue with cool n quiet*


Not saying they're the same but on a CHIV, C&Q only works with Offset Voltage and a maximum CPU Multiplier of 18x. You also need to run "Balanced" power plan in power management. I've been running my CHIV this way for 1.5 years with no issues.


----------



## Narokuu

anyone having issues with their northbridge voltage? i just installed an 8120 FX and my AI suite is sending me an alarm every 10 seconds, and my NB is warmer than i would like... thoughts?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Not saying they're the same but on a CHIV, C&Q only works with Offset Voltage and a maximum CPU Multiplier of 18x. You also need to run "Balanced" power plan in power management. I've been running my CHIV this way for 1.5 years with no issues.


i have x19.5 and luckily it works on the chv


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> *someone on the rog forum informed me that using offset voltage instead of manual will fix the issue with cool n quiet*


with my fight at having control over voltages but still being able to use the powersaving features I have found that using offset voltages is correct. Now to get used to how offset voltages works so I can start overclocking my 955 again.

Another question though. On my old board, I had my 3.92Ghz CPU overclock stable at 1.392-1.404 on the vcore., and 2700Mhz NB stable with about 1.2v cpu/nb voltage. Do these numbers still apply? Or do I have to go through and find stable voltages all over again?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> *someone on the rog forum informed me that using offset voltage instead of manual will fix the issue with cool n quiet*
> 
> 
> 
> with my fight at having control over voltages but still being able to use the powersaving features I have found that using offset voltages is correct. Now to get used to how offset voltages works so I can start overclocking my 955 again.
> Another question though. On my old board, I had my 3.92Ghz CPU overclock stable at 1.392-1.404 on the vcore., and 2700Mhz NB stable with about 1.2v cpu/nb voltage. Do these numbers still apply? Or do I have to go through and find stable voltages all over again?
Click to expand...

they should be about the same. that would be a good starting point


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> anyone having issues with their northbridge voltage? i just installed an 8120 FX and my AI suite is sending me an alarm every 10 seconds, and my NB is warmer than i would like... thoughts?


Delete AI Suite (personal opinion).
Manually set NB to 1.175. My 8150 sings at that voltage. Stays between 47 and 52c at ambient room temps of 72-74f. If it matters, I keep my CPU/NB voltage manually set at 1.275 for an NB freq of 2600.

Have fun.

Edit: I keep both LLC's on Auto.


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> *someone on the rog forum informed me that using offset voltage instead of manual will fix the issue with cool n quiet*
> 
> 
> 
> with my fight at having control over voltages but still being able to use the powersaving features I have found that using offset voltages is correct. Now to get used to how offset voltages works so I can start overclocking my 955 again.
> Another question though. On my old board, I had my 3.92Ghz CPU overclock stable at 1.392-1.404 on the vcore., and 2700Mhz NB stable with about 1.2v cpu/nb voltage. Do these numbers still apply? Or do I have to go through and find stable voltages all over again?
Click to expand...

New Motherboard - find stable voltages all over again. Even if it is a new mobo of the exact same model and make. (and that's not a phenom II question!







)

Edit: and that's a nice low voltage on your CPU/NB for 2700. Hope you can keep it!!!


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc*
> 
> New Motherboard - find stable voltages all over again. Even if it is a new mobo of the exact same model and make. (and that's not a phenom II question!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Edit: and that's a nice low voltage on your CPU/NB for 2700. Hope you can keep it!!!


AWESOME!!! I get to putz around with finding stable voltages again!!














haha, oh well. its all part of the fun of overclocking.

And yes, it was a nice low voltage. I had the BIOS set at 1.15 CPU/NB with LLC on. which came out to be about 1.18-1.120v under load. Hopefully I can go through and OC the same way I did previously.(CPU--->NB--->RAM)

Here is yet another question about this superb motherboard however.

1: What are optimal settings for the digi+ Vrms? ----I have chosen to set my LLC for both my cpu and cpu/nb on high(vdroop under load ends up being .01-.02), but can someone explain the power phase settings? I understand that this motherboard has the options for the amount of phases it uses but what is optimal? I currently left those settings at default, which I believe is at a full 8+2 all the time.

2: In terms of the audio drivers. I downloaded all my drivers from the ASUS website. Are the realtek drivers the right ones to use? I mean are they the "Supreme FX XFI-s" sounds drivers? Im a tad confused in this area.


----------



## jcfsusmc

1. The default phase setting is where you want to stay, and I would advise you to keep it there until you can achieve your immediate goal of an OC equivalent to that on your previous mobo. You do have a good case, and I assume good airflow as well. I mention this because those heat sinks coming off of those VRM's and FET's will get VERY hot. I keep mine at extreme only because it's one less variable to worry about. Just make sure your PSU is in good shape. Keeping it set on extreme will help stablize voltages and this is one feature of the CHV that makes it a top of the line board. It will take a beating and keep on ticking (despite so many negative reports, a "how much I love my CHV" thread wouldn't hold much interest but the rest of us in the 99% love this board and don't have any problems with it). The point is, there are so many variables with this board, I have found that focusing on the fundamentals you do know will give you more confidence and experience in a few months so that you will have a "feel" for the board and be able to "intelligently" experiment with the phase settings and other options (wait until you get to really play with your DRAM timing AND drive control settings!). As I said before, this board is not for the faint of heart. The biggest problem most have with this board is that they want to play with all the bells and whistles from the start and then wonder why they can't get the results they want. There are still options on this board I haven't touched yet, and I've owned my board since the first week it came out. Sorry about the rambling, it's the teacher in me that won't retire.

2. I am an audiophile, and have never liked "board audio." I have always had my sound card installed and have it hooked up to my speakers. Not that my logitech system is great, but the "real" sound card makes a serious difference. No help for you on this one, but I haven't seen any complaints here or any other forum. I think the SB X-Fi drivers are part of the utilities menu on the CD and are used after you install the realtek driver.

Have more fun!


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc*
> 
> 1. The default phase setting is where you want to stay, and I would advise you to keep it there until you can achieve your immediate goal of an OC equivalent to that on your previous mobo. You do have a good case, and I assume good airflow as well. I mention this because those heat sinks coming off of those VRM's and FET's will get VERY hot. I keep mine at extreme only because it's one less variable to worry about. Just make sure your PSU is in good shape. Keeping it set on extreme will help stablize voltages and this is one feature of the CHV that makes it a top of the line board. It will take a beating and keep on ticking (despite so many negative reports, a "how much I love my CHV" thread wouldn't hold much interest but the rest of us in the 99% love this board and don't have any problems with it). The point is, there are so many variables with this board, I have found that focusing on the fundamentals you do know will give you more confidence and experience in a few months so that you will have a "feel" for the board and be able to "intelligently" experiment with the phase settings and other options (wait until you get to really play with your DRAM timing AND drive control settings!). As I said before, this board is not for the faint of heart. The biggest problem most have with this board is that they want to play with all the bells and whistles from the start and then wonder why they can't get the results they want. There are still options on this board I haven't touched yet, and I've owned my board since the first week it came out. Sorry about the rambling, it's the teacher in me that won't retire.
> 2. I am an audiophile, and have never liked "board audio." I have always had my sound card installed and have it hooked up to my speakers. Not that my logitech system is great, but the "real" sound card makes a serious difference. No help for you on this one, but I haven't seen any complaints here or any other forum. I think the SB X-Fi drivers are part of the utilities menu on the CD and are used after you install the realtek driver.
> Have more fun!


So far I am really liking this board. Extreme, I believe is the default setting on the phases. I'd have to go into the bios and double check. But I know for a fact I haven't touched those settings though. Now, when you say hot, how hot are we talking? The way I have everything in my case set-up, my rad is an intake and the top 2 fans are exhaust.(I also have the front and very bottom fans as an intake, but that is irrelevant to this exact point) Anyway, With the airflow in my case I doubt I am getting sufficient air flowing to the VRM and NB heatsinks. are there any sensors on the board that show these temperatures by any chance?

I will whip out the driver cd and check the utilities tab and see what I can find. Thanks for that answer.


----------



## ihatelolcats

you can see the nb temp in the bios but im not sure where to see the vrm temperatures. they have overheat protection somehow


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Now, when you say hot, how hot are we talking? The way I have everything in my case set-up, my rad is an intake and the top 2 fans are exhaust.(I also have the front and very bottom fans as an intake, but that is irrelevant to this exact point).


Actually, having your bottom fans as intake as well as your rad fan, along with your top two fans as exhaust is perfect. Click on my rig picture and you'll see that I have my top rear fan as intake and have mounted my rad in the top front of my case with two exhaust fans on the other side of the rad! Having the back fan as intake blows cool air directly on the heatsinks and keeps the top video card cool. It would be nice if your rig picture showed your CHV in place!

Great stuff.


----------



## jcfsusmc

No, there is no place to measure the VRM temps but there is a trip if they overheat. I think you would have to shut off the fans and run your processor at 5.0 gHz to overtemp those sinks. I was just pointing out that the heat needs to be dissapated so the rest of the interior can stay cool.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc*
> 
> Actually, having your bottom fans as intake as well as your rad fan, along with your top two fans as exhaust is perfect. Click on my rig picture and you'll see that I have my top rear fan as intake and have mounted my rad in the top front of my case with two exhaust fans on the other side of the rad! Having the back fan as intake blows cool air directly on the heatsinks and keeps the top video card cool. It would be nice if your rig picture showed your CHV in place!
> Great stuff.


Yea bottom 140 as intake. 120 intake at front in front of my HDD cage(bottom half of the cage removed) I have my rad on the rear of the case as an intake with the two top 140mm fans as exhaust. Just that with how thick the rad is the heatsinks are in that little area that doesnt get the most air. I am however thinking of setting my rad to exhaust on the rear, taking the front top exhaust fan out and leaving the rear top exhaust there and putting an intake fan into my 5.25" bays to blow air across the motherboard and into the rad from the front of the case. I have to find a few broken fans though and make a shround so I can put it far enough into the bays so it is effective. Think thats a good idea? It'd definitely be positive pressure. More so than it is now.

And I know! I have to get update pics of my rig. I wanting to ditch the blue LED fans I have for some with red led's, or a combo of red and white LED fans. Either that or get some non-led fans and do a softer white led strip that will accent the colors of the hardware just enough. I don't really like the super bright "look at me" lights but want something that shows everything off but remains elegant. ya know? As soon as I get everything figured out Ill be sure to get some update pics of this thing









here are a few shots I took of the board when I got it though! Man this thing is sexy in person







one of the best looking AMD boards ive seen IMO and I love how they worked part of the ROG logo into the heatsinks. Cellphone quality pics dont do it justice though.




































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc*
> 
> No, there is no place to measure the VRM temps but there is a trip if they overheat. I think you would have to shut off the fans and run your processor at 5.0 gHz to overtemp those sinks. I was just pointing out that the heat needs to be dissapated so the rest of the interior can stay cool.


Ahh ok. for a second there you had me worried. haha I mean when I run prime 95 with my side panel off and point my infared temp guage at the heatsinks right next to the cpu I get right around 100*F at stock settings(vcore is at 1.32-1.33v under load)


----------



## visionviper

This may have already been answered but I am hoping someone can explain some temperature monitoring stuff to me.

I am using the CPUID Hardware Monitor to watch my temperatures when testing my overclocks. Under the temperatures section it lists "CPU". Is this the CPU socket temperature? And then the temperatures listed under the processor are supposed to be accurate under load, correct?


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *visionviper*
> 
> I am using the CPUID Hardware Monitor to watch my temperatures when testing my overclocks. Under the temperatures section it lists "CPU". Is this the CPU socket temperature? And then the temperatures listed under the processor are supposed to be accurate under load, correct?


1. Under the temperatures section it lists "CPU". Is this the CPU socket temperature? It is the CPU die temp, but yes it is separate from the individual core temps which you see further down. In most rigs, the CPU die temp is usually about 15c higher than the core temps under normal operating conditions.

2. And then the temperatures listed under the processor are supposed to be accurate under load, correct? Yes. Here is a snippet of my desktop with HW Monitor on the left, HWInfo64 in the middle, and AIDA64 Extreme on the right. I'm using a standard IBT test to push all the monitors so you can compare and see for yourself how the die and core temps agree between the three; thus, leading me (at least) to believe that HWMonitor is accurate.


----------



## jcfsusmc

Ahh ok. for a second there you had me worried. haha I mean when I run prime 95 with my side panel off and point my infared temp guage at the heatsinks right next to the cpu I get right around 100*F at stock settings(vcore is at 1.32-1.33v under load) - mwl5avp

They'll get over 150f during a serious benchmark!


----------



## Black Flag

Anyone who achieved 4,2 Ghz with 1090t or 1100t using watercooling? Can he tell me the voltages and the LLC sets?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black Flag*
> 
> Anyone who achieved 4,2 Ghz with 1090t or 1100t using watercooling? Can he tell me the voltages and the LLC sets?


Mine takes 1.482 v Vcore for what you see in my rig sig. This is on a CHIV, to find out what yours will take you'll have to test your own system as each chip has different needs and requirements. Start low and make small increases till stabilized.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black Flag*
> 
> Anyone who achieved 4,2 Ghz with 1090t or 1100t using watercooling? Can he tell me the voltages and the LLC sets?


i m still stuck @ 4.1ghz with a 1090t, i succed to boot windows @4.2 (1.45v llc extreme--->monitoring shows 1.49 @ max peaks) but it cant handle anykind of cpu stress so....+1 to ur request


----------



## Narokuu

anyone having issues with their north bridge spiking in temps? while everything is stock? thanks


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> anyone having issues with their north bridge spiking in temps? while everything is stock? thanks


how hot


----------



## Narokuu

watching CPUID/HW monitor register up to 68-78C, ad idle.. not sure why


----------



## ihatelolcats

what is the voltage


----------



## Narokuu

fluxing between 1.21 and 1.28


----------



## ihatelolcats

should be like 1.1 i reckon
though i doubt it would make that big of a difference


----------



## mwl5apv

I left my computer on during the day while I was at work. When i came home and sat down I found something weird in HwMonitor.










Does anyone know what the OPT1 sensor is suppose to be? 87*C?! could it be a glitch? Looking at my HwInfo window I found no such temperature.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> I left my computer on during the day while I was at work. When i came home and sat down I found something weird in HwMonitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the OPT1 sensor is suppose to be? 87*C?! could it be a glitch? Looking at my HwInfo window I found no such temperature.


unless you have a sensor plugged into the opt1 header, it's a false reading
http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2017


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> unless you have a sensor plugged into the opt1 header, it's a false reading
> http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2017


no, I don't have anything plugged into any of the thermal sensors. I just wanted to make sure there wasn't an integrated sensor I might have missed or something. Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## AllGamer

I could use some help with voltage settings.

here's what i currently have running http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2334560

but it's a weird hit and miss, some times it's stable for several hours, some times it reboots

it's on stock air HSF

i know it's not the heat, as the temp sensors shows fine
CPU = 40c
MB = 37c

all the voltages are on stock, so i'm sure it's weak on some of them to keep the system stable.

another very good indicator, as soon as i plug in more USB devices it even have trouble booting up all the way into Win7 without crashing.

if i remove the USB devices (phone), Fan, LED lights, keyboard, mouse, 5.1 headset, etc... then the system is stable at those speeds

if i set everything back to 4.0 Ghz or stock 3.6 Ghz then i have no problems at all with all the stuff plugged in.

PSU = Corsair Gamer 800w


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> I could use some help with voltage settings.
> here's what i currently have running http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2334560
> but it's a weird hit and miss, some times it's stable for several hours, some times it reboots
> it's on stock air HSF
> i know it's not the heat, as the temp sensors shows fine
> CPU = 40c
> MB = 37c
> all the voltages are on stock, so i'm sure it's weak on some of them to keep the system stable.
> another very good indicator, as soon as i plug in more USB devices it even have trouble booting up all the way into Win7 without crashing.
> if i remove the USB devices (phone), Fan, LED lights, keyboard, mouse, 5.1 headset, etc... then the system is stable at those speeds
> if i set everything back to 4.0 Ghz or stock 3.6 Ghz then i have no problems at all with all the stuff plugged in.
> PSU = Corsair Gamer 800w


well that's odd
in the bios usb options what is enabled and what is disabled?
do you have a voltage meter? im curious what your 5v line is at with everything plugged in


----------



## AllGamer

never mind Thanks for trying.

found the real culprit of the problem

it was the factory OCed ASUS HD 7970 on Crossfire that was mis-behaving

now i'm trying to find out if it's the heat or if it's just the drivers

using the latest catalyst 12-3

when it was on stock "auto" fan temp was pretty crazy, things got better after i enabled the "Graphics OD" to manually set fan to be 60%

now temp idle 41c and in game around 60ish

I can run most games fine now but the 3Dmark Vantage still hangs on the first test, default test on "performance" the nash test

i even tried removing the 2nd OCed ASUS HD 7970, and 3Dmark is still crashing or hanging

- - - EDIT - - -
wow! apparently this is a known issue, seems like most owner of a 7970 are having the same problem
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?12372-Radeon-HD-7970-DC2-TOP-Issues&p=94303#post94303

even here right on OC net forum
http://www.overclock.net/t/1196856/official-amd-radeon-hd-7950-7970-owners-thread/8520


----------



## Devious ST

Might be upgrading too a V at the end of next week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazzeedayz

heya guys,
i know i haven't posted in here in awhile but i got a question.

i'm using a Phenom II 965 BE with the CH-V and i'm about to attempt some LN2 with it

any of you guys messed with LN2 on this board?
i'd like to know of any quirks it may have with sub-zero


----------



## Crunkles

Anyone here know much about the onboard sound and how it stacks against a dedicated card? I have a Xonar Essence STX and had been considering putting it into my build but have been too lazy. I know it's supposed to have a decent quality ASUS sound card built in but I don't know how it has been test and compared to a dedicated card. Thoughts or info or a source to read would be wonderful


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Anyone here know much about the onboard sound and how it stacks against a dedicated card? I have a Xonar Essence STX and had been considering putting it into my build but have been too lazy. I know it's supposed to have a decent quality ASUS sound card built in but I don't know how it has been test and compared to a dedicated card. Thoughts or info or a source to read would be wonderful


a discreet card will always have better sound than onboard. that stx blows away the onboard easily! Take the 5 min to install it, or 10 min to ship it to me!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> a discreet card will always have better sound than onboard. that stx blows away the onboard easily! Take the 5 min to install it, or 10 min to ship it to me!


LOL. Yea I decided a couple hours ago to put it in, just hoping I can motivate myself to do it when I get home and set up all the drivers. Should I uninstall all the other sound drivers to avoid conflicts?


----------



## pvt.joker

I usually disable onboard sound when a discreet card is installed, but that's just me. You can remove software/drivers for it too, but it shouldn't cause any issues if you leave it.


----------



## Flygye

Another happy user of this little beauty monster


----------



## mwl5apv

while we were on the topic of audio from a few posts ago. I had a question in terms of drivers for the onboard audio. The asus website gives a few different drivers of course. Which one do I want to take? The one with the latest version number(highest number) or the one with the latest date? It seems as though the last driver put on their site is an older version? Does that make sense?


----------



## Narokuu

Try the latest driver, if there is an issue, try one that's newer, they may have done a re release on an older driver


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> while we were on the topic of audio from a few posts ago. I had a question in terms of drivers for the onboard audio. The asus website gives a few different drivers of course. Which one do I want to take? The one with the latest version number(highest number) or the one with the latest date? It seems as though the last driver put on their site is an older version? Does that make sense?


i always get it from the realtek site


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> Try the latest driver, if there is an issue, try one that's newer, they may have done a re release on an older driver


I retract my statement. The audio only gives a driver for the realtek card and for the thunderbolt card. So the realtek driver is what I am using for that. Now is there a way to use the supreme fx x-fi 2 card driver alone? Without having to use all the additional tuning software that's included on the support disk? I've noticed that with all off the additional software installed, my sound, although a tad bit clearer looses a noticeable amount of db and isn't nearly as loud, no matter how much I play with the settings.

LAN driver is what I was confused about. The latest driver version is 16.5.0.0 but the one with the latest date on it is 16.4.0.0. I went ahead and downloaded the one with the latest release date(16.4.0.0). Anyone have any info on possible fixes from one to the other?


----------



## skyline_king88

so iw as looking thro the cpu-z validation and why is it some ppl have 850 sb and ATI ID5A14 rev 02 as the nb but i do my cpu-z validation is shows nb 9x5 sb 950

here are my examples

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2216199 850 sb

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2337312 950 sb


----------



## visionviper

I picked up some of that Samsung "Wonder ram" as people are calling it. I've been working to push it to be stable at DDR3-2400. I was wondering if anyone here has done something similar and could share what worked for them. Right now I am trying to see if I can get it stable at 11-11-28.


----------



## richie_2010

Hi everyone so I've got myself a asus v aswell and have upgraded my SSd fw and secure erased it using parted magic.
My win 7 is installing from USB but I get a DVD/cd driver missin.
I have all the drivers off the website n not one of them is working. Please can someone help ASAP I've been at this for 2 days


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Anyone here know much about the onboard sound and how it stacks against a dedicated card? I have a Xonar Essence STX and had been considering putting it into my build but have been too lazy. I know it's supposed to have a decent quality ASUS sound card built in but I don't know how it has been test and compared to a dedicated card. Thoughts or info or a source to read would be wonderful


Personal Opinion <---

The onboard sound sucks.
Use your dedicated sound card.
That's my story, and I'm stickin' to it

Enjoy your music.


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline_king88*
> 
> so iw as looking thro the cpu-z validation and why is it some ppl have 850 sb and ATI ID5A14 rev 02 as the nb but i do my cpu-z validation is shows nb 9x5 sb 950
> here are my examples
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2216199 850 sb
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2337312 950 sb


Many of the System Info programs are behind the 8 ball on this. I use AIDA 64 Extreme. Only three months ago did it report that my NB was 990fx and SB was 950. Even Windows 7 took a while to catch up. Trust me. I have owned my CHV since the first week it was released. Happy to say, HWMonitor, HWInfo, AIDA64, CPUID CPU-Z, Passmark, 3D MarkXX all now report CHV components correctly.


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Hi everyone so I've got myself a asus v aswell and have upgraded my SSd fw and secure erased it using parted magic.
> My win 7 is installing from USB but I get a DVD/cd driver missin.
> I have all the drivers off the website n not one of them is working. Please can someone help ASAP I've been at this for 2 days


URL=http://www.overclock.net/a/windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds-by-sean-webster

Go to this young genius' thread. He also has tips for everything else under the sun. Probably the the most knowlegeable computer techy on OCN. He has thousands of threads.


----------



## richie_2010

Thanks for the link n I'm following the guide. I think either my SSd or board is borked cos it sees the SSd in bios but not in windows and my board detects USB devices in the very top ports but doesn't use them


----------



## Sfirculitu

Anyone can tell me what voltage "you" are using on crosshair V Formula IN the bios for 5GHZ on 8120?


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Thanks for the link n I'm following the guide. I think either my SSd or board is borked cos it sees the SSd in bios but not in windows and my board detects USB devices in the very top ports but doesn't use them


Have you installed the USB3 drivers from the site? They are newer than the ones on the CD. Not that I had any problems with the old drivers...

Are you installing the GPT format? If so, make sure you choose UEFI device for install. (probably not the problem, but just in case).

Disconnect ALL SATA appliances apart from your SSD, and install according to that guide (MBR or GPT). I've used that guide both ways, but I've always used my OEM DVD. I tried the USB trick once, but on the first reboot - you guess it - the install program couldn't find the USB port I used to start with. Go figure.

If your case comes with front USB ports, make sure they are connected to the first USB pin set closest to the SATA ports and use one of them.

That's all I can think of for now. Hope something helps!


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sfirculitu*
> 
> Anyone can tell me what voltage "you" are using on crosshair V Formula IN the bios for 5GHZ on 8120?


For what it's worth, it takes 1.464 for my 8150. I set the CPU voltage for 1.45 and set LLC on Auto (default is extreme when in auto).

From what I've seen, it appears that the 8120 OC's at 5G's easier than the 8150. But that's just an observation.


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Now is there a way to use the supreme fx x-fi 2 card driver alone? Without having to use all the additional tuning software that's included on the support disk?


No. And they are both beneath what I expected from Asus when they put the CHV together. Definetely the worst part of the Mobo. SB should be ashamed of themselves. I've had my Titanium Fatal1ty X-Fi card for two years now, and you can get one of them for less than $80 USD on the usual sites. I even saw one at our local Best Buy for $89! And I paid $129 for mine!!!

If sound is important to you, ditch the sound drivers. You only have one video card. Why not use lane 3 for a great sound card?

Personal opinion. We've already paid for the best building the rest of our systems.

How's that Phenom II OC of your's doing?

Have fun.


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc*
> 
> Have you installed the USB3 drivers from the site? They are newer than the ones on the CD. Not that I had any problems with the old drivers...
> Are you installing the GPT format? If so, make sure you choose UEFI device for install. (probably not the problem, but just in case).
> Disconnect ALL SATA appliances apart from your SSD, and install according to that guide (MBR or GPT). I've used that guide both ways, but I've always used my OEM DVD. I tried the USB trick once, but on the first reboot - you guess it - the install program couldn't find the USB port I used to start with. Go figure.
> If your case comes with front USB ports, make sure they are connected to the first USB pin set closest to the SATA ports and use one of them.
> That's all I can think of for now. Hope something helps!


i in the end went and got a external dvd rw from currys and did it that way. when i was 1st having issues i tried and install all the drivers from the website and nothing was happening inc the usb3 drivers.
anyway installing it from a external drive messing at back of comp i realised i was using the usb3 ports but as i said i tried the drivers.

anyhow ive installed and hopefully i aint goin through that again anytime soon.

just one more question should i use the amd sata drivers or the other drivers (not ms stock ones)
this is my speeds atm (used atto)


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc*
> 
> No. And they are both beneath what I expected from Asus when they put the CHV together. Definetely the worst part of the Mobo. SB should be ashamed of themselves. I've had my Titanium Fatal1ty X-Fi card for two years now, and you can get one of them for less than $80 USD on the usual sites. I even saw one at our local Best Buy for $89! And I paid $129 for mine!!!
> If sound is important to you, ditch the sound drivers. You only have one video card. Why not use lane 3 for a great sound card?
> Personal opinion. We've already paid for the best building the rest of our systems.
> How's that Phenom II OC of your's doing?
> Have fun.


Thanks for the reply! Sound isn't the biggest importance to me. I was just curious. I'll leave the realtek drivers and just roll with that. And like you said. If I do want to use a sound card I have plenty of open
PCI slots open to do so.

And I unfortunately have not had the time to really devote to working on the overclock on my Phenom II. Apart from my full time job, the computer work I do on the side and right now doing a little revamp on the interior of my case(Took out the blue LED fans for some less bright red ones to accent and played around with some white 12v LED strips that I soldered to a 4-pin molex and connected directly to the psu for the main lighting) I am also trying to figure out airflow and which way I want to run my fans. But as soon as I have the time I'll be sure to start overclocking the chip, and I'll post results along with some new pictures of my rig as well!


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> just one more question should i use the amd sata drivers or the other drivers (not ms stock ones)
> this is my speeds atm (used atto)


That's is a very nice and even benchmark for your SSD. That's a tough call to make. I've always installed the Asmedia SATA drivers immediately after installing the chip set software. But I don't think I'd change what you have there. Not unless you have problems with devices attached to the other SATA ports. Really nice drive!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> i in the end went and got a external dvd rw from currys and did it that way. when i was 1st having issues i tried and install all the drivers from the website and nothing was happening inc the usb3 drivers.
> anyway installing it from a external drive messing at back of comp i realised i was using the usb3 ports but as i said i tried the drivers.
> anyhow ive installed and hopefully i aint goin through that again anytime soon.
> just one more question should i use the amd sata drivers or the other drivers (not ms stock ones)
> this is my speeds atm (used atto)


On my CHIV with a bios hack which allows use of the 990 drivers for raid, I used AMD drivers http://www2.ati.com/drivers/12-3_vista_win7_32-64_raid.exe and http://www2.ati.com/drivers/12-3_vista_win7_32-64_raid.exe with my Corsair Force GT Reds and they run like this



Hope this helps!


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc*
> 
> That's is a very nice and even benchmark for your SSD. That's a tough call to make. I've always installed the Asmedia SATA drivers immediately after installing the chip set software. But I don't think I'd change what you have there. Not unless you have problems with devices attached to the other SATA ports. Really nice drive!


I thought the ASMedia drivers were just for the one SATA port that is on the face of the board. Aren't the other 6 right angle SATA ports controlled by the SB950 Southbridge?


----------



## jcfsusmc

Well, one thing's for sure. When I go looking for a new SSD, it's going to be a Corsair! Holy cow people! Really nice performances.


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> I thought the ASMedia drivers were just for the one SATA port that is on the face of the board. Aren't the other 6 right angle SATA ports controlled by the SB950 Southbridge?


Yes, you're right. I wasn't thinking straight after drooling over your SSD benchmark. I'd go with the Sandman's idea!


----------



## richie_2010

thanks for your advice guys ill stick with what i have then.
i dont use the asmedia ports so i disabled it in bios and i did read that there rubbish compared to amd ports anyways.

sandman: nice results you have there buddy.
as for people wanting this drive i say go ahead its bloody quick and ive never had any problems with it exept the ones i caused.
oh and im using the latest fw for this drive 1.3.3


----------



## Antykain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc*
> 
> Well, one thing's for sure. When I go looking for a new SSD, it's going to be a Corsair! Holy cow people! Really nice performances.


I have a Intel 520 Series 120GB currently, with some really impressive performance.. I'll post up some bench's from my rig when I get home from work.


----------



## furyn9

Well I just oc my memory to 21xx and I have a visit ( blu screen) after that I loss my audio , I reset the bios ,I used the memory ok buttom , I re install the drivers and nothing give me back my audio, I just isnstall a fresh copy of W7 and now everything is working fine , the only sucks part is install all the game,


----------



## Devious ST

Does the Crosshair v supports corsair dominator gt memory??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious ST*
> 
> Does the Crosshair v supports corsair dominator gt memory??
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I don't know ,but I been using it without problem ,the only problem was the one that I just post ,


----------



## ihatelolcats

does anyone know how to reduce the volume without using realtek hd audio manager or windows volume mixer (these both change the same thing)
comfortable volume is 25%, firefox is at literally 1% and sometimes is still too loud.
i need to reduce the volume some other way.
when i had a discrete sound card it had a separate slider in its software. no such luck with realtek


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> does anyone know how to reduce the volume without using realtek hd audio manager or windows volume mixer (these both change the same thing)
> comfortable volume is 25%, firefox is at literally 1% and sometimes is still too loud.
> i need to reduce the volume some other way.
> when i had a discrete sound card it had a separate slider in its software. no such luck with realtek


disable the sound accelerator in sound options
otherwise i dunno cuz mine has a seperate slider as well


----------



## ihatelolcats

where exactly is sound accelerator?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> does anyone know how to reduce the volume without using realtek hd audio manager or windows volume mixer (these both change the same thing)
> comfortable volume is 25%, firefox is at literally 1% and sometimes is still too loud.
> i need to reduce the volume some other way.
> when i had a discrete sound card it had a separate slider in its software. no such luck with realtek


how about just max out every bar in the OS / drivers

then use the REAL volume knob from your speakers to control it?

alternatively if you have a multimedia keyboard, you can easily use the knob or buttons to change the volume up & down


----------



## SinX7

Crosshair V best mobo for AMD right now?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Crosshair V best mobo for AMD right now?


lets put it simply this way

Crosshair V Formula leave my other Rampage IV Formula in the dust

unfortunately there's no V (Gen 5) series for the 2011 CPUs yet.

i'm still undecided which of the 2 setup to make my primary machine, i like Crosshair V because it has all the greatest and latest, specially full SATA3 on all 7 ports unlike the Rampage IV which is split 4 SATA3 and 4 SATA2

on the other hand the FX-8150 has 8 real cores vs. i7-3960x which only has 6 real cores
FX-8150 stock speed is 3.6 Ghz while the i7-3960x is 3.3 Ghz and cost like 4 times the price of the FX-8150
both can easily OC over 4 Ghz on air, and more on Water or LN (liquid Nitrogen)


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> how about just max out every bar in the OS / drivers
> then use the REAL volume knob from your speakers to control it?
> alternatively if you have a multimedia keyboard, you can easily use the knob or buttons to change the volume up & down


keyboard button turns down system volume in tray
generally anyways


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> lets put it simply this way
> Crosshair V Formula leave my other Rampage IV Formula in the dust
> unfortunately there's no V (Gen 5) series for the 2011 CPUs yet.
> i'm still undecided which of the 2 setup to make my primary machine, i like Crosshair V because it has all the greatest and latest, specially full SATA3 on all 7 ports unlike the Rampage IV which is split 4 SATA3 and 4 SATA2
> on the other hand the FX-8150 has 8 real cores vs. i7-3960x which only has 6 real cores
> FX-8150 stock speed is 3.6 Ghz while the i7-3960x is 3.3 Ghz and cost like 4 times the price of the FX-8150
> both can easily OC over 4 Ghz on air, and more on Water or LN (liquid Nitrogen)


Ahh so it is









I'm also trying to decide if I should get the 8150 or the new LGA 2011. Planning on buying those ROG motherboard since most of them have pretty much the "latest" stuff on their board. So I don't have to worry if anything is compatible or not. (SSD, USB 3.0 etc.)

Since my build is going to be Black and blue ( a bit of white) Idk if theres any board in that color that is similar to the ROG board.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> lets put it simply this way
> Crosshair V Formula leave my other Rampage IV Formula in the dust
> unfortunately there's no V (Gen 5) series for the 2011 CPUs yet.
> i'm still undecided which of the 2 setup to make my primary machine, i like Crosshair V because it has all the greatest and latest, specially full SATA3 on all 7 ports unlike the Rampage IV which is split 4 SATA3 and 4 SATA2
> on the other hand the FX-8150 has 8 real cores vs. i7-3960x which only has 6 real cores
> FX-8150 stock speed is 3.6 Ghz while the i7-3960x is 3.3 Ghz and cost like 4 times the price of the FX-8150
> both can easily OC over 4 Ghz on air, and more on Water or LN (liquid Nitrogen)
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh so it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also trying to decide if I should get the 8150 or the new LGA 2011. Planning on buying those ROG motherboard since most of them have pretty much the "latest" stuff on their board. So I don't have to worry if anything is compatible or not. (SSD, USB 3.0 etc.)
> 
> Since my build is going to be Black and blue ( a bit of white) Idk if theres any board in that color that is similar to the ROG board.
Click to expand...

another piece of advice.

LGA 2011 = nothing but trouble.... in the HSF area

there are no good LGA 2011 HSF available

do not believe the crap ASUS is advertising about the X slot to use your old LGA 1366 fans, i tried and *IT DOES NOT WORK!* period, and i tested several of them Zalman being my favourite air HSF none of them fit, there a monstrous size Cooler Master X6 Elite, but is too big and interferes with RAM and everything else in my case, and the NZXT Havik 120 Dual 120mm, it has no copper pipes

That's why in the end i was forced to go for the Water solution Corsair H80, which to my surprised it proved to be a good buy.

Past experiences with WC kits was messy and complicated, i like these new 1 in a can WC solution, clean "easy" to install compared to the old ones.


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> another piece of advice.
> LGA 2011 = nothing but trouble.... in the HSF area
> there are no good LGA 2011 HSF available
> do not believe the crap ASUS is advertising about the X slot to use your old LGA 1366 fans, i tried and *IT DOES NOT WORK!* period, and i tested several of them Zalman being my favourite air HSF none of them fit, there a monstrous size Cooler Master X6 Elite, but is too big and interferes with RAM and everything else in my case, and the NZXT Havik 120 Dual 120mm, it has no copper pipes
> That's why in the end i was forced to go for the Water solution Corsair H80, which to my surprised it proved to be a good buy.
> Past experiences with WC kits was messy and complicated, i like these new 1 in a can WC solution, clean "easy" to install compared to the old ones.


Ahh, well I ordered me a CPU Loop anyways since I knew getting those newer CPU's would generate more heat. Well its gonna be my first time water cooling and we'll see how that goes







if its too complicate and a pain in the butt, then I'll probably switch to the H100 Or if they come out with a 360 rad I'll get that IF Watercooling loop is too complicated.

But I'll keep the Crosshair V in mind since I don't want to break my bank


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> how about just max out every bar in the OS / drivers
> then use the REAL volume knob from your speakers to control it?
> alternatively if you have a multimedia keyboard, you can easily use the knob or buttons to change the volume up & down


use headphones with no volume knob
keyboard does not have volume buttons


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> use headphones with no volume knob
> keyboard does not have volume buttons


ahh... you should have said that sooner

then, perhaps you could use one of these 3.5mm Male to Female Extension Cable with Volume Control for iPhone 3G/3GS/4 (15CM-Length)


----------



## ihatelolcats

there's nothing i like better than fixing a software issue with hardware


----------



## mwl5apv

Finished up with the final changes in my rig. Update pics in my rigbuilder thing. Check them out and let me know what you all think!


----------



## DocNrock

Hi, new to OC.net and I have a BIOS question about this mobo. I am almost done building the system, using a PhenomII x4 980BE on a Crosshair V Formula. When I was doing my online research prior to buying all the parts, I ran across some posts that said there are specific BIOS versions that work better with the PhenomII processors, like version 0051 and possibly 1301. Some said other BIOS versions made the system run worse with PhenomII CPU's.

Anyway, on past builds I've been used to just using the latest BIOS version and calling it done. Are there certain BIOS versions that work better with PhenomII processors or just go with the latest version?

Thanks.


----------



## Crunkles

Hopefully someone can easily answer this question; my bios won't come up when I start the computer and my monitors just sit in standby until the computer gets to the user login screen. How do I fix this?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Hopefully someone can easily answer this question; my bios won't come up when I start the computer and my monitors just sit in standby until the computer gets to the user login screen. How do I fix this?


sounds like you have Quick boot enabled

just hit F8 or DEL key like a maniac after you hit the reset switch in your rig

that should bring you up to the BIOS setup screen

go into BOOT tab and disable quick boot


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocNrock*
> 
> Hi, new to OC.net and I have a BIOS question about this mobo. I am almost done building the system, using a PhenomII x4 980BE on a Crosshair V Formula. When I was doing my online research prior to buying all the parts, I ran across some posts that said there are specific BIOS versions that work better with the PhenomII processors, like version 0051 and possibly 1301. Some said other BIOS versions made the system run worse with PhenomII CPU's.
> Anyway, on past builds I've been used to just using the latest BIOS version and calling it done. Are there certain BIOS versions that work better with PhenomII processors or just go with the latest version?
> Thanks.


i just use the latest. ive never noticed a difference between them really


----------



## KonaJoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocNrock*
> 
> Hi, new to OC.net and I have a BIOS question about this mobo. I am almost done building the system, using a PhenomII x4 980BE on a Crosshair V Formula. When I was doing my online research prior to buying all the parts, I ran across some posts that said there are specific BIOS versions that work better with the PhenomII processors, like version 0051 and possibly 1301. Some said other BIOS versions made the system run worse with PhenomII CPU's.
> Anyway, on past builds I've been used to just using the latest BIOS version and calling it done. Are there certain BIOS versions that work better with PhenomII processors or just go with the latest version?
> Thanks.


My AMD Phenom II X4 980 BE works just fine with my CHV - It has been rock solid since day 1. The board came with 1001 and I've updated it to 1301 with no stability issues whatsoever - It's the FX chips that need to have the boards' bios flashed with the latest version to get them to work properly & it's my understanding that the board is 'Phenom" ready across all of the bios versions for this board. As for which bios version is best suited for Phenoms ?? - I can only tell you that 1301 works perfectly for me. I also updated the AMD chipset drivers to the latest version- I have no idea how much, if any, this helps or not with the stability of the CHV but I assume it does have some role to play,....

My current rig's ingredients are as follows:

AMD Phemon II X4 980 BE 3.7ghz
Asus/ROG Crosshair V Formula 990X
2x 4gb G-Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1600
2x Gigabyte GV-N460OC-1GI V3 GeForce GTX 460 in SLI
Raidmax RX-850AE 850watt Gold 80+ Certified Modular PSU
Corsair Hydro H60 High Performance Liquid CPU Cooling System
2x 500gb sata HDD's
1x Asus DVD/CD/RW burner
6x 120mm constant velocity 80cfm fans
NZXT Source 210 Mid Tower ATX Case


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> sounds like you have Quick boot enabled
> just hit F8 or DEL key like a maniac after you hit the reset switch in your rig
> that should bring you up to the BIOS setup screen
> go into BOOT tab and disable quick boot


Thanks, I'll have to try that out.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocNrock*
> 
> Hi, new to OC.net and I have a BIOS question about this mobo. I am almost done building the system, using a PhenomII x4 980BE on a Crosshair V Formula. When I was doing my online research prior to buying all the parts, I ran across some posts that said there are specific BIOS versions that work better with the PhenomII processors, like version 0051 and possibly 1301. Some said other BIOS versions made the system run worse with PhenomII CPU's.
> Anyway, on past builds I've been used to just using the latest BIOS version and calling it done. Are there certain BIOS versions that work better with PhenomII processors or just go with the latest version?
> Thanks.


I myself am running 1301 with my Phenom II as well and am having no issues at all. I haven't gotten around to overclocking it yet though.


----------



## DocNrock

Thanks to Ihatelolcats, KonaJoe, and Mwl5apv. Looks like 1301 is the most recent anyway. Hopefully I can fire this thing up tonight.


----------



## senth

Kinda stuck here. 1301 bios
Got 2 Samsung 830 128gb ssd to raid 0 126k
used the latest raid/ahci driver. My write speed is at around 650 but my read only peaks at 460. I should be around 700 to 800. dont know what is going on here.
write cache is on. Sata on 6GB NCQ on. Both SSD firmware is uo to date.
Can someone help.?

Update : Problem solved!
Used bios 1102. Mod Rom Enabled read cache in raidxpert.
now getting 1068 read 637 write.


----------



## redfaced

i know this has probz been asked before but this has like 1billion pages lol

what the best ram for crosshair v to acheive a nice o/c, looking for around 8gb/16gb


----------



## kahboom

depends on what your budget is for ram


----------



## richie_2010

hi guys ive read through some of the thread but im wondering what slots should my ram be in. i have them in the 2nd slot and the 4th slot from the cpu im going to guess that this is wrong.

i know it seems a stupid question but im stummped (or just blonde in which i am)


----------



## ryan w

Your gskill (2x2bg) 4gb modules will work in wither the black or the red slots as dual channel memory, Asus suggest to use the red slots for better overclocking capability, so you are fine as is


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> hi guys ive read through some of the thread but im wondering what slots should my ram be in. i have them in the 2nd slot and the 4th slot from the cpu im going to guess that this is wrong.
> i know it seems a stupid question but im stummped (or just blonde in which i am)


red slots


----------



## richie_2010

ah thanks buddy, 1 more question the latest amd overdrive 1 doesnt show gpus is this because its now in ccc and 2 wont let me increase fsb past 200. the slider doesnt even move its grayed out


----------



## ihatelolcats

don't use overdrive if you can help it


----------



## richie_2010

it was while i was overclocking my ram i was tryin to use it save from going in bios every 2 mins.
i managed 1766 at 9,9,9,24 need get them tighter as stock is 1600 at 7,8,7,24.
going try and get this cpu to 4ghz soon it should have no problem gettin there


----------



## redfaced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> depends on what your budget is for ram


not worrying about budget for ram tbh as 8gb - 16gb i consider cheap anyway compared to everything else ive opted for in the system. i know i dnt need 16gb so id rather get faster ram than more ram. but if speed is same in 16gb as in 8gb i would rather more ram lol. i want ram that isn't going to give me any problem but maximize my o/c ability and speed. lol i know im probz asking for to much but id rather get a more experienced opinion rather than my own. if it helps im going for the fx-8150 with tri-fire 6970.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> it was while i was overclocking my ram i was tryin to use it save from going in bios every 2 mins.
> i managed 1766 at 9,9,9,24 need get them tighter as stock is 1600 at 7,8,7,24.
> going try and get this cpu to 4ghz soon it should have no problem gettin there


 AMD_Dragon_AM3_AM2_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf 624k .pdf file


Interesting article on tweaking with AOD plus a bunch others in google search, personally I choose to not use AOD as well on my last board (M4A785-M), turned out to be to clunky, and was hard to understand granted i know more than i used too about OC, but whatever. There was no adjustment for the GPU's as I recall, only cpu-nb-mem. As for the locked HT ref i have no clue did a few quick searches and came up with mot much. I did find others with similar issues when using Phenoms. Possible that AMD has restricted HT adjustment due to stability reasons. You may have to set initial ref in BIOS then change multipliers/voltage in AOD.

As previous posts say, I have moved strictly to BIOS control/reboot etc and fine tuning voltages using AIsuite2-TurboV Evo if absolutely necessary usually well fine tuning during Prime95 runs

Other than that good luck with that RAM! I purchased those for my first CHVF build and worked well, have moved on to Mushkin 8gb vs the gskill 4gb, make sure you run memory benchmarks at each change, I found that pushing the clock speed and loosening timings was not terribly effective in benchmarks or real time performance. What did make a huge difference was going form 2x2gb to 2x4gb when using windows 7 pro x 64!

here is a old shot that i think is with that memory at stock timings/voltage running on 1T just for comparison


----------



## DocNrock

Dumb question. I keep getting a warning that my case fan plugged into OPT2 is spinning at 11xx rpm, with xx being a different combination of digits each time. Is there a problem with the fan, the software logging it, or the OPT2 jack itself. FWIW, the on-board LAN was dead when I fired it up...found a few instances of that on the ROG forum. I don't LAN, so I just disabled it and plugged my USB wireless adapted in the back. Easier than disassembling, sending back the Mobo, reassembling. But could it relate to the OPT2 fan plug, as well? Guess I could try moving it to another plug unless anyone else has any ideas.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocNrock*
> 
> Dumb question. I keep getting a warning that my case fan plugged into OPT2 is spinning at 11xx rpm, with xx being a different combination of digits each time. Is there a problem with the fan, the software logging it, or the OPT2 jack itself. FWIW, the on-board LAN was dead when I fired it up...found a few instances of that on the ROG forum. I don't LAN, so I just disabled it and plugged my USB wireless adapted in the back. Easier than disassembling, sending back the Mobo, reassembling. But could it relate to the OPT2 fan plug, as well? Guess I could try moving it to another plug unless anyone else has any ideas.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


interesting two things:

are you sure your LAN malfunctioned? there is setting to enable and disable it in the BIOS



11xx seems like a OK speed is it 1200 RPM fan? the fan error is something i get here and there I use windows 7 hybrid sleep and that logs errors sometimes, other times its just a fluke, you can adjust the parameters of when that alarm sets off in AIsuite2. I get these for voltages occasionally, and for temps.


----------



## Mms60r

I'm sorry for posting this here but I've done a lot searching and can't seem to get a solid solution. I bought a Crosshair v off eBay for my fx 6100. I know I have to update the bios to get the ch5 to work with my fx chip. I thought I could install everything and just update the bios after turning it on but I got a CPU q led red lite. So I bought a bios chip off eBay with the 1301 bios version. Do you think this will get to post? Also I have 16gb of Team Extreem Dark 1600 ram. It is not on asus qvl list. Is this also going to cause me problems.? Thanks for any help you can share, I look forward to join this thread.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mms60r*
> 
> I'm sorry for posting this here but I've done a lot searching and can't seem to get a solid solution. I bought a Crosshair v off eBay for my fx 6100. I know I have to update the bios to get the ch5 to work with my fx chip. I thought I could install everything and just update the bios after turning it on but I got a CPU q led red lite. So I bought a bios chip off eBay with the 1301 bios version. Do you think this will get to post? Also I have 16gb of Team Extreem Dark 1600 ram. It is not on asus qvl list. Is this also going to cause me problems.? Thanks for any help you can share, I look forward to join this thread.


if its the right bios chip it should post, if not do you have another CPU around? like an old Phenom? or athlon?

the ram should post, there is a MEM OK button that helps, and nearly any kind of ram will get you to the bios, i have a set of ram that's not listed, but i have used it since last July and no issues.


----------



## richie_2010

hi guys,
im just wondering if the owners of a 1055t could tell me what overclocks voltages and temps they were getting on this particular board
could you let me know if its a 95w or 125w processor please


----------



## Tweeky

http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/processors/phenom-ii/pages/phenom-ii-model-number-comparison.aspx

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/amd-phenom-ii-x6-1055t-overclocking_2.html


----------



## richie_2010

thanks for the links tweeky im reading through the second one. i have read through a few threads and google searches and i know someone on here got good results out of theres i can remember if it was you or riskital.
this is my 1st time aiming for 4ghz i did have it at 3.5ghz at 1.2-1.25v before but put it back to stock till i could sit and do it properly.
i beleive its a good chip as i can do stock speeds at 1.1v and the 3.5 with .1v added in voltage but im at 1.4v for 4ghz atm and hoping i can get it lower


----------



## DocNrock

Thanks for the reply, Ryan W. Yeah, the LAN was enabled in the BIOS. I even tried updating the drivers. The only way I could get rid of the error was to disable the LAN in the BIOS. All is good with it disabled.

Also, thanks for the tip on setting the thresholds for the fan warnings.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> thanks for the links tweeky im reading through the second one. i have read through a few threads and google searches and i know someone on here got good results out of theres i can remember if it was you or riskital.
> this is my 1st time aiming for 4ghz i did have it at 3.5ghz at 1.2-1.25v before but put it back to stock till i could sit and do it properly.
> i beleive its a good chip as i can do stock speeds at 1.1v and the 3.5 with .1v added in voltage but im at 1.4v for 4ghz atm and hoping i can get it lower


when overclocking the cpu lower the ram frequency and raise the ram timing a notch

when you get the cpu top out then work on the ram (keep your ram below factory spec's when overclocking the cpu)

just continual check and keep the cpu temperature below 60 C

i like to load AI suite II and then start Prime 95 then make changes in AI suite II one step at a time and if a worker falls add voltage and restart Prime 95 from the pull down memu in Prime 95


----------



## richie_2010

I've just installed ai suite so will try the prime n upping FSb at the same time. If I can keep the timings like they are that will be great.
What voltages n speeds did you get out your 1055t on this board


----------



## Tweeky

I have a 1090T it is unlocked

this may help see the 1st post members spread sheets a lot of them used 1055t

http://www.overclock.net/t/682489/official-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-extreme-club


----------



## richie_2010

I've just read through them and on our forum. People who have 1055ts at 4ghz are close to 1.5v.
The CPU is muti locked can only up FSb. I'm booted at 4 with 1.4 goin run prime tomorrow n lower till a worker fails and try it then. Do I have run prime for 12-24 hrs or could I run it for a couple.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocNrock*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, Ryan W. Yeah, the LAN was enabled in the BIOS. I even tried updating the drivers. The only way I could get rid of the error was to disable the LAN in the BIOS. All is good with it disabled.
> 
> Also, thanks for the tip on setting the thresholds for the fan warnings.


right on that sucks hoped it that was a fix for yah...I turn my LAN off accidentally when racing through bios menus, happens more than i'd like to admit


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> I've just read through them and on our forum. People who have 1055ts at 4ghz are close to 1.5v.
> The CPU is muti locked can only up FSb. I'm booted at 4 with 1.4 goin run prime tomorrow n lower till a worker fails and try it then. Do I have run prime for 12-24 hrs or could I run it for a couple.


i run prime for 20 -30 minutes and if all the temperatures are completely stable and not slowly going up then that's good for me


----------



## kahboom

ive had the same problem with the LAN gave out errors for a while then stoped working completely, this happend since the most recent bios update, contacted asus and they wanted to do a advanced replacement which i declined, i purchased a bios chip from them instead and flashed to new bios again and it hasent happened since.


----------



## utnorris

So I am a new owner and have a few questions. My rig is in my sig.

1 - What is the ideal HT setting? I am currently at 2600Mhz
2 - What is the ideal NB Frequency? I am currently at 2600Mhz
3 - Should I pay attention to CPU temp or Core temps?
4 - Are there any overclocking guides as it has been a while since I worked with AMD?
5 - Whats the max voltage on water?
6 - What's the best bios?
7 - Anyone use an EK MB block? I tried, but it gave me issues like it was shorting something out and if I use paper spacers under the posts, then I do not get good contact with the VRM or NB.
8 - Is there any benefit to overclocking using FSB versus increasing the multiplier?

Thanks


----------



## ihatelolcats

will this cable work for the 4 pin atx plug next to the cpu fan header? my psu did not come with one so i need an adapter
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10245&cs_id=1024502&p_id=1321&seq=1&format=1#largeimage


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> will this cable work for the 4 pin atx plug next to the cpu fan header? my psu did not come with one so i need an adapter
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10245&cs_id=1024502&p_id=1321&seq=1&format=1#largeimage


yes because the yellow wires are next to the clip


----------



## ihatelolcats

thanks Tweeky


----------



## gr8sho

How is that 30nm RAM working out for you? Have you been able to confirm the overclocking claims made about this brand?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> So I am a new owner and have a few questions. My rig is in my sig.
> 1 - What is the ideal HT setting? I am currently at 2600Mhz
> 2 - What is the ideal NB Frequency? I am currently at 2600Mhz
> 3 - Should I pay attention to CPU temp or Core temps?
> 4 - Are there any overclocking guides as it has been a while since I worked with AMD?
> 5 - Whats the max voltage on water?
> 6 - What's the best bios?
> 7 - Anyone use an EK MB block? I tried, but it gave me issues like it was shorting something out and if I use paper spacers under the posts, then I do not get good contact with the VRM or NB.
> 8 - Is there any benefit to overclocking using FSB versus increasing the multiplier?
> Thanks


In no particular order.


I've read a number of times that HT Bus should be left at 2000MHz.
I'm running my NB up at 2760MHz right but would like to push it higher once I get the CPU watercooled.
General consensus is to keep Core temps under 60C although I've also heard that 70C is an okay top limit.
Best BIOS is usually the latest. I'm version 13 myself, latest from Asus website.
I'm a firm believer in using FSB to overclock in addition to using the multiplier. I'm running at 250MHz right now. The big caveat here is that BIOS will overreact to voltage setting Auto feeding way more power to the CPU and NB than actually needed, so make these adjustments with care on manual.
I have my sights set on one of the newer Swiftech water blocks.

Are you really running your Snipers up at 2133MHz PRime95 stable? If yes, can you state your settings and any other special accommodations made, please?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> How is that 30nm RAM working out for you? Have you been able to confirm the overclocking claims made about this brand?


2600 NB
running 8-8-8-18 1720MHz 1.45v
it's limited by my cpu imc but that's pretty good coming from 9-9-9-27 1600Mhz 1.7v
i recommend it

though it is very picky on voltage. it is unstable +/- 1 tick from 1.45


----------



## utnorris

Actually, with the AMD setup I am only running them at 1866Mhz currently. I need to tweak them, but they were running at 2133Mhz on my SB setup since that is what they are rated at. As far as water blocks go, I have the Swiftech now, but I was talking about the NB/VRM EK block. You will like the Swiftech, I also like the Koolance 370S AMD block which is what I run on my Sabertooth. As far as HT goes, I thought I read 3000Mhz was ideal on BD for overclocking, but I was not sure. I will try FSB overclocking and see if I can get 4.8Ghz stable. I actually got it to boot at 5Ghz, but didn't have the time to tweak to make it stable.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## vonalka

I just finished building a new AMD rig using the Crosshair V formula - this board is great, so far really happy with it and looking forward to see how high I can OC my FX-8150

Here is the build log I started:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1245857/amd-haf-932-bulldozer-build


----------



## just_nuke_em

Does anyone have the 9911, 9913, or 9920 bios they can give me?


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Does anyone have the 9911, 9913, or 9920 bios they can give me?


I have a 9913 and a 9921. Which one do you want?


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> I have a 9913 and a 9921. Which one do you want?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Does anyone have the 9911, 9913, or 9920 bios they can give me?


So I just got this board a couple weeks ago and loving it. I tried joining the club by sending a pm as suggested but don't see my name up there yet. Let me know if there is something else I need to do. As my sig suggest I am on a Phenom II 965 and I feel well overdue for an upgrade for folding. Saving for the next one now but until then can someone suggest the the best bios for the 965. I didn't realize until today that there was beta bios available. I flashed the 1301 bios as soon as I started up the machine. I am open to using stable beta drivers if they are any better for me right now. What would you all suggest for me?


----------



## richie_2010

Hi guys, I tried using turbo v to oc my CPU most of the way and then dial it in after, I set the volt to 1.35 on the CPU and 1.3 on the cpunb and lowered ram n ht in bios and got the CPU all the way upto 3.9ghz I know I can get this to 4ghz

Do I need to change anymore voltages in the bios as I left the others at auto


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> So I just got this board a couple weeks ago and loving it. I tried joining the club by sending a pm as suggested but don't see my name up there yet. Let me know if there is something else I need to do. As my sig suggest I am on a Phenom II 965 and I feel well overdue for an upgrade for folding. Saving for the next one now but until then can someone suggest the the best bios for the 965. I didn't realize until today that there was beta bios available. I flashed the 1301 bios as soon as I started up the machine. I am open to using stable beta drivers if they are any better for me right now. What would you all suggest for me?


Id stay with the 1301 it has been the best for me. I have an FX though so I couldn't say for sure, alot of the Phenom users swear by the earlier Bios. I had a 965 when I first got this board and started with the 0705 bios And have used everyone since, including the betas. Ive not had any problems with any Bios so far. I switched to the FX around the 1003.bios BTW the Rog forum also has some good advice regarding this board http://rog.asus.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?117-Crosshair-Series-Motherboards15-Rampage-Series-Motherboards


----------



## Tweeky

bios 9911

http://rapidlibrary.com/files/crosshairv-formula-asus-9911-rom_ulzcffn9xxiyon.html

bios 9913

http://rapidlibrary.com/files/crosshairv-formula-asus-9913-rom_ulzrtnyq9biyon.html

bios 9920

http://rapidlibrary.com/files/crosshairv-formula-asus-9920-rom_ulzcfqtfq8iyon.html


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> So I just got this board a couple weeks ago and loving it. I tried joining the club by sending a pm as suggested but don't see my name up there yet. Let me know if there is something else I need to do. As my sig suggest I am on a Phenom II 965 and I feel well overdue for an upgrade for folding. Saving for the next one now but until then can someone suggest the the best bios for the 965. I didn't realize until today that there was beta bios available. I flashed the 1301 bios as soon as I started up the machine. I am open to using stable beta drivers if they are any better for me right now. What would you all suggest for me?


99** bios are old bulldozer beta bios

use the ones from asus download

1301 is good


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> 99** bios are old bulldozer beta bios
> 
> use the ones from asus download
> 
> 1301 is good


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Id stay with the 1301 it has been the best for me. I have an FX though so I couldn't say for sure, alot of the Phenom users swear by the earlier Bios. I had a 965 when I first got this board and started with the 0705 bios And have used everyone since, including the betas. Ive not had any problems with any Bios so far. I switched to the FX around the 1003.bios BTW the Rog forum also has some good advice regarding this board http://rog.asus.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?117-Crosshair-Series-Motherboards15-Rampage-Series-Motherboards


Thanks for the honest info. I will stay with the 1301 then. I have joined the rog site before. A lot of info there but I haven't really sat down and sorted out the info that pertains to me yet. I have never gone wrong with OCN though. I bet if I combined the two I would become a super powerful CHV owner. I can only dream.


----------



## Roadking

Hope you do become a super CHV owner







BTW wasn't trying to push ROG, OCN is my favorite forum, just wanted to give you alternative resources.







good luck


----------



## bo40

gonna be folding for chimp challenge with both my main machines thanks to chedda helping me get set up see if i can help and with this machine and its quadfired 6990,s and its 8150 i might help allso gonna run my sli machine with its sli set up and its sabertooth with a 8150 the chv machine has 16 gigs of ripjaws 1866 the the sabertooth machine has 16 gigs of corsair vengence 1600 so maby i can help


----------



## verbatim81973

Just got a FX-8120 for my board. Cranked it up immediately to 3.4ghz on stock voltage. All is good, will overclock more soon.


----------



## utnorris

I have gotten my FX8120 to 4.6Ghz using the multiplier, rock solid. But if I go to 4.6Ghz with the Sb to 210Mhz, it fails regardless of the voltage. I put the ram at a lower speed along with the HT and NB frequency, still no go. I will play around with it more on Monday, but I need to figure out what is holding me back at 210Mhz.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> gonna be folding for chimp challenge with both my main machines thanks to chedda helping me get set up see if i can help and with this machine and its quadfired 6990,s and its 8150 i might help allso gonna run my sli machine with its sli set up and its sabertooth with a 8150 the chv machine has 16 gigs of ripjaws 1866 the the sabertooth machine has 16 gigs of corsair vengence 1600 so maby i can help


whoa.


----------



## andrews2547

I get my CHV back on Tuesday


----------



## ryan w

ouch I do believe I have just fried something just not sure

last thing I was doing was pushing Mushkin 2x4 gb CAS7 1600MHz to 2000Mhz using a 1090T on the CHVF

System eventually posted successfully one time with 9-11-9-27-2t at 2000Mhz 1.67, I rebooted

*Problem:Then the system powers on and no dvi/hdmi signal to the either of my monitors*

memok did not work
cmos reset did not work
cmos pin did not work
battery and cmos pin did not work x 4
removing 6950's and installing in x1 GPU configuration using both cards each time in all pcie slots did not work
removing ram and moving to black slots did not work
replacing ram with old gskill 2x2 in black or red slots did not work
removing cpu and reinstalling did not work, booted system with CPU removed still no signal to monitors through dvi or hdmi

now everything is back in the original configuration and the system is on (lights, fans, all power leds are green except cpu is yellow by the i/o ports)
and still no signal to the either monitors

Did i blow the 1090T since a 2000MHz memory can hurt the weak IMC, if so i should still get a cpu not installed on the monitor screen?
Did i fry the CHVF?

RMA time?


----------



## richie_2010

have you got a spare card to try, i was going bench my hypers on my rig now i think im not goin to


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> have you got a spare card to try, i was going bench my hypers on my rig now i think im not goin to


Well I have 2 6950's in there I cant imagine both die at the same time well OC ram, so have I have put them in one at a time in all 3 of the pcie slots and nothing, i do a have few of old cards around will try them worse case


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Well I have 2 6950's in there I cant imagine both die at the same time well OC ram, so have I have put them in one at a time in all 3 of the pcie slots and nothing, i do a have few of old cards around will try them worse case


scratch that just tried a old pcie x16 ati all in wonder dvi/hdmi still with same result nothing on the monitor, system is powered on, but no signal

gonna take a break for hour or so before i toss it out the window lol


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> scratch that just tried a old pcie x16 ati all in wonder dvi/hdmi still with same result nothing on the monitor, system is powered on, but no signal
> gonna take a break for hour or so before i toss it out the window lol


i dont blame ya,
have you got a freind you could borrow a cpu from or pick up a cheapo one online


----------



## ryan w

Yeah I got phenom II x4 940 in another rig gonna swap it over but don't have time for that for a bit, gonna have to wait with a dead pc till i have more time


----------



## ihatelolcats

did you try just 1 stick of ram? are any lights on on the motherboard?


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ouch I do believe I have just fried something just not sure
> last thing I was doing was pushing Mushkin 2x4 gb CAS7 1600MHz to 2000Mhz using a 1090T on the CHVF
> System eventually posted successfully one time with 9-11-9-27-2t at 2000Mhz 1.67, I rebooted
> *Problem:Then the system powers on and no dvi/hdmi signal to the either of my monitors*
> memok did not work
> cmos reset did not work
> cmos pin did not work
> battery and cmos pin did not work x 4
> removing 6950's and installing in x1 GPU configuration using both cards each time in all pcie slots did not work
> removing ram and moving to black slots did not work
> replacing ram with old gskill 2x2 in black or red slots did not work
> removing cpu and reinstalling did not work, booted system with CPU removed still no signal to monitors through dvi or hdmi
> now everything is back in the original configuration and the system is on (lights, fans, all power leds are green except cpu is yellow by the i/o ports)
> and still no signal to the either monitors
> Did i blow the 1090T since a 2000MHz memory can hurt the weak IMC, if so i should still get a cpu not installed on the monitor screen?
> Did i fry the CHVF?
> RMA time?


here is everything i have done, and just tried a single stick still nothing on the monitor kinda weird
no red lights near the 24 pin power
all volt leds are green except cpu is yellow over by the 4 pin molex motherboard power connector

about to tear apart my girlfriends computer and put the 1090T in hers to see what happens

Result: same

just ordered the 8150 to replace the fried 1090t hopefully it really is the processor, seems to be...now to call ASUS in the morning to get a replacement BIOS chip for the FX


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verbatim81973*
> 
> Just got a FX-8120 for my board. Cranked it up immediately to 3.4ghz on stock voltage. All is good, will overclock more soon.


you will like it this is my clock and it was before i had system tuned now after cc im gonna try for 6 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068249


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> On my CHIV with a bios hack which allows use of the 990 drivers for raid, I used AMD drivers http://www2.ati.com/drivers/12-3_vista_win7_32-64_raid.exe and http://www2.ati.com/drivers/12-3_vista_win7_32-64_raid.exe with my Corsair Force GT Reds and they run like this
> 
> Hope this helps!


This post represents about the closest setup to what I'm trying to achieve.

I just picked up a second OCZ Vertex 3 drive to make a pair. My intentions here was to run the pair in Raid 0 config.

Are there any concerns running windows 7 in Raid 0? i know that Trim support is lacking, but GC routines in this class of SSD is enough to maintain performance. Concerns can range anywhere from stability to maintainability or what have you.

Another question comes in the form of being able to restore a non-Raid backup image to a Raid 0 array. Can this be easily done? I like the idea of doing this if possible to avoid the hassles of having to piece iTunes back together in particular. Otherwise I can always just secure erase the drives and start fresh, and go through the long tedious process of reconstruction.

If I can make this work, i'll gladly post my ATTO benchies.


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> This post represents about the closest setup to what I'm trying to achieve.
> I just picked up a second OCZ Vertex 3 drive to make a pair. My intentions here was to run the pair in Raid 0 config.
> Are there any concerns running windows 7 in Raid 0? i know that Trim support is lacking, but GC routines in this class of SSD is enough to maintain performance. Concerns can range anywhere from stability to maintainability or what have you.
> Another question comes in the form of being able to restore a non-Raid backup image to a Raid 0 array. Can this be easily done? I like the idea of doing this if possible to avoid the hassles of having to piece iTunes back together in particular. Otherwise I can always just secure erase the drives and start fresh, and go through the long tedious process of reconstruction.
> If I can make this work, i'll gladly post my ATTO benchies.


if i might ask a queston you have listed on your hardware list that that you are runnining 4- 2 gig sets of ram to my best knowlege that makes 8 sticks of ram in only 4 slots could you please clarify


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo40*
> 
> if i might ask a queston you have listed on your hardware list that that you are runnining 4- 2 gig sets of ram to my best knowlege that makes 8 sticks of ram in only 4 slots could you please clarify


Must be a typo/accident lol


----------



## gr8sho

OCN provides a tool to interrogate your system configuration and pull that info up into its database. That memory came in two physical packages, and there were two DIMMs in each package. So four DIMMs total. Each DIMM is 4GB. Clear as mud?


----------



## andrews2547

I got my motherboard back today, installed everything (except I used 1 stick of RAM) got everything working, put in the other 3 sticks of RAM and now I can't switch it on, even with the 1 stick of RAM that I know works. None of the lights on the motherboard come on when it's plugged in and I have reset the CMOS by pressing the button at the back where all the USB ports etc are, I've tried pressing the reset button on the motherboard, I've taken the battery out for a while, I've used the jumper to clear the CMOS or RTC RAM which is what the user guide said to do, still no lights or anything. I'm pretty sure it's one of my RAM sticks that is causing it because the email I got from the RMA said they re-set the CMOS and it was working fine.


----------



## richie_2010

try the mem ok button to boot up, clear cmos when powered off n press that button only.


----------



## andrews2547

Tried that and still nothing







Does it matter if the ROG connect switch is on or off? At the moment it's off so I assume when they tested it during the RMA they had it in the off position. I am using a stick of RAM that I know works and I'm only using one.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Tried that and still nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter if the ROG connect switch is on or off? At the moment it's off so I assume when they tested it during the RMA they had it in the off position. I am using a stick of RAM that I know works and I'm only using one.


set to factory default - clear cmos -button on back

set to boot from the optic drive or

disconnect all drives exept one optic drive

try to boot from the factory dvd

other items

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?1142-How-to-use-ASUS-ROG-USB-BIOS-Flashback


----------



## andrews2547

Well I fixed it lol I just had to do the one thing I didn't do that fixed it. I had to be in the on position lol It's working now







I'm going to put everything back in my case now







Thanks for trying to help anyway.


----------



## Tweeky

its nice when things work


----------



## andrews2547

Yup







I'm going to OC soon.


----------



## mwl5apv

hey guys, I am finally in the process of overclocking my Phenom II again and have a few questions to ask.

First off I am in a little bit of confusion in terms of my Vcore voltages. I am getting 3 different readings and am not sure which one to go off of. HwMonitor shows 1.37 vCore. HWinfo shows 1.368 vCore but a little further down I have a voltage known as VIN0 that bounces around from 1.368-1.389v as well. I am assuming it is another core voltage reading because it is almost spot on with the other two. My question is which voltage should I go off of?

vCore vs VIN0-1.jpg 782k .jpg file


Secondly, To keep CnQ I have to use offset voltages in the BIOS(otherwise CnQ is overridden the cpu stays at 100% voltage at all times) and it seems that I don't have that fine tuned control over voltage I had when I just plugged in values with my old motherboard. I am in the process of using different combos of offset voltage and LLC settings to try and achieve those "grey areas" of voltage that I can't achieve with offset alone(with offset, I have options to + or - in increments of .00625 but for example with a setting of -.00625 load voltage hovers at 1.368-1.382 under load depending on which program I am looking at. If I go another tick down to -0 aka, auto, load voltage is as high as 1.42-1.44v, cpu LLC is set to high) Why are the differences in voltage so high? where did everything in between the stated voltages go?

Any ideas? or tips and tricks in using offset voltages? Or am I missing something with CnQ not working when using standard values for voltage? I am having a harder time overclocking and fine tuning my overclock with this high end board in comparison to my older motherboard. Maybe its just the fact that I have so much more control over everything. But any and all help would be much appreciated

EDIT: Also, when I go through and set my frequencies in the BIOS. It shows me a target frequency, which is what I am trying to achieve, and a "current frequency" which ends up showing 50mhz higher than my target. what is this and why?


----------



## bo40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Must be a typo/accident lol


now that sounds like me lol


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> hey guys, I am finally in the process of overclocking my Phenom II again and have a few questions to ask.
> First off I am in a little bit of confusion in terms of my Vcore voltages. I am getting 3 different readings and am not sure which one to go off of. HwMonitor shows 1.37 vCore. Cbut a little further down I have a voltage known as VIN0 that bounces around from 1.368-1.389v as well. I am assuming it is another core voltage reading because it is almost spot on with the other two. My question is which voltage should I go off of?
> 
> vCore vs VIN0-1.jpg 782k .jpg file
> 
> Secondly, To keep CnQ I have to use offset voltages in the BIOS(otherwise CnQ is overridden the cpu stays at 100% voltage at all times) and it seems that I don't have that fine tuned control over voltage I had when I just plugged in values with my old motherboard. I am in the process of using different combos of offset voltage and LLC settings to try and achieve those "grey areas" of voltage that I can't achieve with offset alone(with offset, I have options to + or - in increments of .00625 but for example with a setting of -.00625 load voltage hovers at 1.368-1.382 under load depending on which program I am looking at. If I go another tick down to -0 aka, auto, load voltage is as high as 1.42-1.44v, cpu LLC is set to high) Why are the differences in voltage so high? where did everything in between the stated voltages go?
> Any ideas? or tips and tricks in using offset voltages? Or am I missing something with CnQ not working when using standard values for voltage? I am having a harder time overclocking and fine tuning my overclock with this high end board in comparison to my older motherboard. Maybe its just the fact that I have so much more control over everything. But any and all help would be much appreciated
> EDIT: Also, when I go through and set my frequencies in the BIOS. It shows me a target frequency, which is what I am trying to achieve, and a "current frequency" which ends up showing 50mhz higher than my target. what is this and why?


use HwMonitor vCore or better use ASUS AI Suite II V1.02.03 download from asus

as the cpu loaded varies it will need more or less voltage and the board will vary the voltage with the auto features it will compensate as needed

when overclocking and loading the cpu it consumes more current and therefor you will get a voltage drop as the load increases

the LLC when set higher will compensate for the voltage drop as the load on the cpu varies the voltage will vary

i like to use offset with + or - voltage and then set the LLC to compensate for voltage drop

the most important part is to keep the cpu temperatures below maximum factory spec

with auto setting the board will have a tendency to set to maximum

there is some auto overclocking and balancing built into the board hence the increase in frequency


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> use HwMonitor vCore or better use ASUS AI Suite II V1.02.03 download from asus
> 
> as the cpu loaded varies it will need more or less voltage and the board will vary the voltage with the auto features it will compensate as needed
> 
> when overclocking and loading the cpu it consumes more current and therefor you will get a voltage drop as the load increases
> 
> the LLC when set higher will compensate for the voltage drop as the load on the cpu varies the voltage will vary
> 
> i like to use offset with + or - voltage and then set the LLC to compensate for voltage drop
> 
> the most important part is to keep the cpu temperatures below maximum factory spec
> 
> with auto setting the board will have a tendency to set to maximum
> 
> there is some auto overclocking and balancing built into the board hence the increase in frequency


I am currently doing the same. I am playing around with the LLC settings along with a specific + or - voltage(mainly - as I know for a fact I do not need more that 1.4v to achieve the overclock I want) to find that sweet spot. But what do you mean by "with auto setting the board will have a tendency to set to maximum"?

ok, I will use HwMonitor as always then. I just got a little confused as to which program and which of the voltages in the previously attached image to look at. I've done a fair amount overclocking in the past but this is my first time with this specific board. I know about max temps, with this cpu I like to stay right around the 50*C mark at maximum.

On another note, has anyone noticed stability differences in using a high multipliers as opposed to reference clock speeds? and vice versa? I am trying to get 224*17.5 stable on the cpu currently and am wondering if it might be easier t stabilize with a higher multiplier as opposed to ref. clock.


----------



## Tweeky

if you set the cpu voltage to auto the board will have a tendency to set the cpu voltage to the maximum allowed for the cpu

this board has a very good FSB therefor i'd set the FSB higher and the mult lower (like 240 16.5x)


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> if you set the cpu voltage to auto the board will have a tendency to set the cpu voltage to the maximum allowed for the cpu
> 
> this board has a very good FSB therefor i'd set the FSB higher and the mult lower (like 240 16.5x)


ok, thanks for the clear up, and can anyone else vouch for using the ref clock more than the multi?


----------



## yaywafflez

on mine, I can bump my clock up pretty high, but whenever i change the multi past 16.5 or 17 it loses stability, so I can vouch for high clocks low multi.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> ok, thanks for the clear up, and can anyone else vouch for using the ref clock more than the multi?


Well at the moment I have mine FSB at 250 and multi at 17. I find it's slightly more stable than FSB at 210 and multi at 20. I'm just testing stability now. I have been running Prime95 for the last 1 hour and 5 minutes.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaywafflez*
> 
> on mine, I can bump my clock up pretty high, but whenever i change the multi past 16.5 or 17 it loses stability, so I can vouch for high clocks low multi.


Same here - it seems any time I pushed past 18.5 it wasn't too stable and strange things would happen


----------



## ihatelolcats

i run 215x19.5


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaywafflez*
> 
> on mine, I can bump my clock up pretty high, but whenever i change the multi past 16.5 or 17 it loses stability, so I can vouch for high clocks low multi.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Well at the moment I have mine FSB at 250 and multi at 17. I find it's slightly more stable than FSB at 210 and multi at 20. I'm just testing stability now. I have been running Prime95 for the last 1 hour and 5 minutes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> Same here - it seems any time I pushed past 18.5 it wasn't too stable and strange things would happen


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i run 215x19.5


Thanks for those responses guys. As of right now I have my 955 11 1/2 hours prime 95 stable running 3.85Ghz(233*16.5) @ 1.36v(CPU LLC @ ultra high) under load with temps hitting 51*C at one point but hovering right around the 49*C mark 90% of the time. I'm pretty sure that with my ambient temps and case placement I have hit my thermal wall.(Where my case is on my desk I have about an inch of clearance around the top and backside of the case, so I'm almost positive it isn't ventilating the way it should be)

Time to move on to the NB


----------



## ihatelolcats

you haven't hit the thermal wall...you got at least 5 degrees to go


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> you haven't hit the thermal wall...you got at least 5 degrees to go


I meant with where I am setting my limit. I am taking gpu heat while gaming into consideration here. To take my gpu's 60*C into account I set my cpu boundary at 50*C That way, even with the inscreased ambient temps inside the case during gaming, my cpu should never reach 55*C


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Originally Posted by ryan w View Post
> 
> mad.gif ouch I do believe I have just fried something just not sure
> last thing I was doing was pushing Mushkin 2x4 gb CAS7 1600MHz to 2000Mhz using a 1090T on the CHVF
> System eventually posted successfully one time with 9-11-9-27-2t at 2000Mhz 1.67, I rebooted
> Problem:Then the system powers on and no dvi/hdmi signal to the either of my monitors
> memok did not work
> cmos reset did not work
> cmos pin did not work
> battery and cmos pin did not work x 4
> removing 6950's and installing in x1 GPU configuration using both cards each time in all pcie slots did not work
> removing ram and moving to black slots did not work
> replacing ram with old gskill 2x2 in black or red slots did not work
> removing cpu and reinstalling did not work, booted system with CPU removed still no signal to monitors through dvi or hdmi
> now everything is back in the original configuration and the system is on (lights, fans, all power leds are green except cpu is yellow by the i/o ports)
> and still no signal to the either monitors
> Did i blow the 1090T since a 2000MHz memory can hurt the weak IMC, if so i should still get a cpu not installed on the monitor screen?
> Did i fry the CHVF?
> RMA time?
> 
> here is everything i have done, and just tried a single stick still nothing on the monitor kinda weird
> no red lights near the 24 pin power
> all volt leds are green except cpu is yellow over by the 4 pin molex motherboard power connector
> about to tear apart my girlfriends computer and put the 1090T in hers to see what happens
> Result: same
> just ordered the 8150 to replace the fried 1090t hopefully it really is the processor, seems to be...now to call ASUS in the morning to get a replacement BIOS chip for the FX










UPDATE: new bios chip + FX-8150 and tada 200.00 later system POSTS successfully
*EDIT: 1090t was fine, bios was corrupt, the new bios chip solved the boot issue*


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did i blow the 1090T since a 2000MHz memory can hurt the weak IMC,
> Did i fry the CHVF?
> RMA time?


Weak IMC?
News to me. Have a look at my sig OC.
I also run a 4139MHz with Dram freq of 2006MHz 9-11-9-28-34 @1.77v


----------



## ryan w

I hear yah, this chip has always needed high voltage, and it did require a bump in core voltage from 1.48 to 1.512 under load to pass prime ruffly 2 months ago at which time I set llc to extreme leaving idle voltage at 1.46, this may have occurred because I was using a high LLC that left it at 1.5 at idle and actually undervolted to 1.48 under load. Seems like i may have been slowly killing the chip??

I have run different ram a 2000 before but saw little difference in performance so i kept them at 1666,
so I was testing my newer 8gb (2x4) mushkins, they would not boot at 2000, got ok timings booted once, and nothing, no post after reboot

I am tempted to put the 1090t back in to see if it will post
why you ask? because first i put the fx-8150 in without the new bios chip and the same thing occurred no post
I was bummed and figured it was the board, then the new bios chip arrived, I put that in, and it posted??


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> I hear yah, this chip has always needed high voltage, and it did require a bump in core voltage from 1.48 to 1.512 under load to pass prime ruffly 2 months ago at which time I set llc to extreme leaving idle voltage at 1.46, this may have occurred because I was using a high LLC that left it at 1.5 at idle and actually undervolted to 1.48 under load. Seems like i may have been slowly killing the chip??
> I have run different ram a 2000 before but saw little difference in performance so i kept them at 1666,
> so I was testing my newer 8gb (2x4) mushkins, they would not boot at 2000, got ok timings booted once, and nothing, no post after reboot
> I am tempted to put the 1090t back in to see if it will post
> why you ask? because first i put the fx-8150 in without the new bios chip and the same thing occurred no post
> I was bummed and figured it was the board, then the new bios chip arrived, I put that in, and it posted??


If I remember correctly, the 8150(or any 8 core FX cpu for that matter) was not supported on this board until the 1003 or 1102 BIOS. So if your old BIOS chip was one prior to those, it won't post as it wont recognize the cpu. someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ryan w

I was using the 0903 bios as this was the last bios that gave me the windows 7 hybrid sleep function with the 1090T. The new bios chip came with 1003. Sandman would be interested in the fact that I put the 1090t in the M4785-M with the 0803 bios (asus suggests 0906) with the same result no post. Well either way im glad to have the system up and running again, maybe come the weekend i can play around some more


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> I was using the 0903 bios as this was the last bios that gave me the windows 7 hybrid sleep function with the 1090T. The new bios chip came with 1003. Sandman would be interested in the fact that I put the 1090t in the M4785-M with the 0803 bios (asus suggests 0906) with the same result no post. Well either way im glad to have the system up and running again, maybe come the weekend i can play around some more


Interesting for sure. Sorry to hear that.
This is why I decided early on to use C&Q and save any additional wear and tear with an everyday normal Vcore usage of 1.36 to 1.38v. Works without any issues.
Only thing I've come across is how well the Thuban IMC does work.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Interesting for sure. Sorry to hear that.
> This is why I decided early on to use C&Q and save any additional wear and tear with an everyday normal Vcore usage of 1.36 to 1.38v. Works without any issues.
> Only thing I've come across is how well the Thuban IMC does work.


Yeah unfortunately C&Q never worked to reduce core voltage on the CHVF with the 1090T
As I have just found out it works fabulously with FX 8150

and to be more specific when I say "weak IMC" im referring to the AMD IMC specs as I am sure you are well aware of but just wanted to clarify

1090T
Supports PC2-8500 (DDR2-1066); PC2-6400 (DDR2-800), PC2-5300 (DDR2-667), PC2-4200 (DDR2-533) or PC2-3200 (DDR2-400) SDRAM unbuffered DIMMs - AM2+
Support for unregistered DIMMs up to PC2 8500(DDR2-1066MHz) and *PC3 10600 (DDR3-1333MHz) - AM3*

VS

FX-8150
Supports up to *DDR3-1866*

VS

CHVF
AMD 990FX/SB950
Memory 4 x DIMM, Max. 32GB, DDR3 2133(O.C.)/2000(O.C.)/1800(O.C.)/1600/1333/1066 Hz ECC, Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory
Dual Channel Memory Architecture

so yeah I still think i could have cooked it slowly with volts, and when i pushed the ram last time to 2000, i set a 1.45 NB/cpu voltage maybe that was all it could take

Ill try a few more things this weekend like update the M4785-M bios and try the 1090t again, and try it in the crosshair with the new bios chip
*
EDIT: 1090t was fine, bios was corrupt, the new bios chip solved the boot issue*


----------



## Crunkles

*Warning: dumb question incoming (followed by a slightly less dumb question)*

Dumb question: I hit the power switch, the computer turns on, but nothing appears on the screen until the login screen pops up. How do I fix this?









Slightly less dumb question: My computer warned me that my CPU cooler's fans were only running at 590 RPM, but I can't figure out how to control their speed effectively in the BIOS. Since I can't get into the BIOS and they were crashing if I stayed in them too long, I could never figure it out. Then I stopped being able to access them, so I updated them through the ASUS suite thing and saw the BIOS once, and now its back to not being seen.

If someone can help me solve the first problem, I will provide more info on the second. Thanks bronies


----------



## richie_2010

turn off monitors and pc from power completely (not standby)
turn on monitors then min later turn on pc. i had this issue with my sis n laws rig till i did that.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> turn off monitors and pc from power completely (not standby)
> turn on monitors then min later turn on pc. i had this issue with my sis n laws rig till i did that.


This is what I already do. I get the message on my monitor that there is no input, then goes to standby, then start computer and still nothing until the login screen.


----------



## Fr0sty

am i the only one having a very hot chipset heatsink?

and could that cause my bulldozer cpu to overheat even if i'm idling in windows???

and by hot i mean hot to the touch.. like 65 degree celsius running idle on the cpu .. yet 30 on the mobo's temp sensor.. yet it feels way hotter then a 30 degree on the mobo's heatsink


----------



## ihatelolcats

are you crashing?


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> am i the only one having a very hot chipset heatsink?
> and could that cause my bulldozer cpu to overheat even if i'm idling in windows???
> and by hot i mean hot to the touch.. like 65 degree celsius running idle on the cpu .. yet 30 on the mobo's temp sensor.. yet it feels way hotter then a 30 degree on the mobo's heatsink


i am sort of confused by what you are saying.....65*C? at idle? which heatsink are you talking about? how are you getting 65*C?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> am i the only one having a very hot chipset heatsink?
> and could that cause my bulldozer cpu to overheat even if i'm idling in windows???
> and by hot i mean hot to the touch.. like 65 degree celsius running idle on the cpu .. yet 30 on the mobo's temp sensor.. yet it feels way hotter then a 30 degree on the mobo's heatsink


Even with the stock heatsink 65C at idle is way too hot. Are you sure it's seated properly?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> i am sort of confused by what you are saying.....65*C? at idle? which heatsink are you talking about? how are you getting 65*C?


amd stock heatsink.. and yes its seated properly

and thats sitting at 65*c just after i booted into windows and doing nothing









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> are you crashing?


my pc did go into its thermal shutdown like 2 weeks ago

i've set thermal shutdown at 70*c btw ...

and it did that while playing bf3

and there is no obstruction in the airflow comming to the heatsink.. no dirt in... thermal paste application was good.. even the seating was good

so that's why it puzzle me as to why it would do such a thing even at stock clocks :S


----------



## andrews2547

What software are you using to read the temps? Go into the BIOS and see what the temps say in there.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> What software are you using to read the temps? Go into the BIOS and see what the temps say in there.


the asus software suite that came with the mobo.. and even in bios it reports the same kind of temps


----------



## andrews2547

I have no idea then lol Do you have another motherboard you could use to see if you still get the same temps? The sensor could be broke.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I have no idea then lol Do you have another motherboard you could use to see if you still get the same temps? The sensor could be broke.


no other bulldozer ready mobo


----------



## andrews2547

Did you change any voltage settings in the BIOS? I noticed the first time I tried adding more volts it goes up 0.6v at a time unless you change a setting for the voltage control.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Did you change any voltage settings in the BIOS? I noticed the first time I tried adding more volts it goes up 0.6v at a time unless you change a setting for the voltage control.


which settings are you talking about? I never changed anything and my increments are .00625


----------



## andrews2547

Misread the BIOS the first time. When the voltage settings are in manual mode rather than offset mode the minimum for the CPU is 0.675. I thought that meant adding 0.675 to the stock voltage.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> no other bulldozer ready mobo


can you go into the BIOS and take a few pictures or screenshots and post them here. I might be a bad sensor as stated above(in which case you would have to figure out whether its in the cpu or mobo and rma defctive part). I'd like to see what your voltage settings and such are,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misread the BIOS the first time. When the voltage settings are in manual mode rather than offset mode the minimum for the CPU is 0.675. I thought that meant adding 0.675 to the stock voltage.


I was going to say........haha, for a few minutes there you had me confused, thinking, and flipping through my BIOS trying to figured out what you were talking about


----------



## Fr0sty

its deffinatly not a bad sensor as the cpu heatsink and the mobo heatsink are both hot to the touch when its reported at 65*c

voltages are at 1.3**** for 3.4ghz and it sometimes go down to 1.1 down to even 0.9 when the cpu downclock itself to 1400mhz because it gets too hot...

but anyway .. its the last week that i have to endure these crazy hicups because i am going on h20


----------



## andrews2547

Something is definitely not right then, Even with a stock heatsink and at 1.3***v it shouldn't reach 65C.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Something is definitely not right then, Even with a stock heatsink and at 1.3***v it shouldn't reach 65C.


i know.. and that's what im trying to find out.. is it the mobo doing something to overheat the cpu.. or is it the cpu itself creating all those problems...

its so hot that the gpu sitting next to the cpu is now at

52*c and that's at idle.. and it never went past 43*c at full load in bf3

LOL and that was with the fans at 30%.. now they are at 100% ...

its really that hot inside my case









thankfully i'll get h20 asap .. and switch to intel in a couple of months instead of putting more money into the rig


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 52*c and that's at idle.. and it never went past 43*c at full load in bf3


43 c at full load on BF3 the twin frozer is good but not that good, 43 is my idle temp in the summer?

seems to be some odd temps I have been following this thread with no good answers for ya but??

how do you know that your NB heatsink is not seated incorrectly without disassembling it? I know that HWmonitor64 usually reads my NB temp between 50-60c (idle vs load) and the heatsink is warm to the touch not burn finger hot, remember that this heatsink is attached to the chokes/mosfets as well so it handles heat for multiple things

I too find that aisuite reads temps most accurate, but does not give the NB temp so I use HWinfo64 which requires me to turn off aisuite or gives me bogus readings

this pic i just ran on my gaming settings gpu's oc, with cpu at 4.4 running prime95 and kombuster together just for comparison
even this has some inaccuracy reads cpu 8 degrees cooler than aisuite under load which means yes my cpu was running way hot just know
as well it never gets voltages correct on gpu but what does asides from afterburner

hope this helps good luck!


----------



## Tweeky

this is what i run at and it runs without any problems


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> its deffinatly not a bad sensor as the cpu heatsink and the mobo heatsink are both hot to the touch when its reported at 65*c
> voltages are at 1.3**** for 3.4ghz and it sometimes go down to 1.1 down to even 0.9 when the cpu downclock itself to 1400mhz because it gets too hot...
> but anyway .. its the last week that i have to endure these crazy hicups because i am going on h20


those temps are still super hot. What are your ambient temps? And as ryan W stated, ASUS might not have seated the NB heatsink properly to being with. My NB idles mind-upper 40's and jumps into the mid-upper 50's when gaming. But thats still no reason for your cpu to be running so hot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Something is definitely not right then, Even with a stock heatsink and at 1.3***v it shouldn't reach 65C.


agreed completely, something is not right at all.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> this is what i run at and it runs without any problems


Got to love 3c at idle on the cpu lol







i have based my OC on your and a few others settings after digging around here tx Tweeky


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> those temps are still super hot. What are your ambient temps? And as ryan W stated, ASUS might not have seated the NB heatsink properly to being with. My NB idles mind-upper 40's and jumps into the mid-upper 50's when gaming. But thats still no reason for your cpu to be running so hot.
> agreed completely, something is not right at all.


what is the 65c temp he refers to? after reading the posts i am under the impression this was his idle NB temp? how he got that i am unsure, this is why i suggested hwinfo64
whats his cpu temp at load?

oh and what is he running for NB voltage?


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> what is the 65c temp he refers to? after reading the posts i am under the impression this was his idle NB temp? how he got that i am unsure, this is why i suggested hwinfo64
> whats his cpu temp at load?
> oh and what is he running for NB voltage?


with what I got from his posts I though it was his cpu. and he was refering to the stock amd heatsink.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> am i the only one having a very hot chipset heatsink?
> and could that cause my bulldozer cpu to overheat even if i'm idling in windows???
> and by hot i mean hot to the touch.. like 65 degree celsius running idle on the cpu .. yet 30 on the mobo's temp sensor.. yet it feels way hotter then a 30 degree on the mobo's heatsink


ah hah had to read over again

when he said chipset and heatsink i was thinking the nb/mosfet heatsink....in turn thinking he was looking at the nb not the cpu








but he seems to be referring the stock cpu heatsink

so essentially forget everything i just said about the NB sorry, but the cpu..when he says 1.3*** does he mean 1.32 or 1.39, there's a big difference there
with the NH-D14 1.32 gives me 57 under load and 1.39 gives me 61 underload using prime blend of coarse this is with a 4.4GHz clock not 3.4

just cant see him getting 65c at idle on a cpu?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Got to love 3c at idle on the cpu lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have based my OC on your and a few others settings after digging around here tx Tweeky


3c should have been 30c something a mis


----------



## ryan w

seems like i have seen others with temp readings at idle being way off , but load being accurate


----------



## ryan w

On a completely separate note I finally figured out how to OC using the offset voltage settings, just have to know the base voltage and add the desired voltage to reach the OC
why I could not figure that out with my 1090T is beyond me but explains to me a little more how C&Q works
if you pass the safe range for vcore than C&Q stops working to lower the vcore, but by using offset the base voltage stays the same in the case of the fx-8150 it is 1.32
when i used manual voltage set at 1.4 C&G stopped working compared to when it was at 1.32 with turbo on it worked fine so i was forced to use the offset
and what do ya know it works again to hopefully extend the life of this processor!


----------



## Fur

Hey guys/gals,

I'm looking for help on how to properly configure the audio from the board as I am running into several problems.

A. I can listen to audio normally from my front panel with either my speakers or headphones. Microphone also works in FPaudio.
B. When I plug into the motherboard rear (speakers 2channel stereo) as indicated in the user manual and remove my headphones from the FPaudio jack I hear audio only at a very slight volume. Increasing volume does nothing and the only way I can listen to anything on my 2-channel speakers is through the FPaudio ports.

I'm trying to set it up as I had it on my old P5Q Pro Turbo where if I had my headphones plugged in and removed them, sound would then be switched to the rear audio ports.

Currently I have installed the latest drivers, bios and software required for the audio.

Here are the sets of audio programs that I had downloaded from the Asus website.

- Sound Blaster Panel
- Sound Blaster Console
- Creative Music Server
- THX TruStudio Pro Settings

but I also have installed

- Realtek HD Audio Manager

Can someone please tell me what I have to do to configure this thing properly. I wasn't aware that I was to use Realtek's Software, which I don't mind but it is kind of a hassle.
I just want to be able to use my config the way it was meant to and not have to where headphones every time I want to watch Hulu / Netflix.

Thanks,

Fur


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fur*
> 
> Hey guys/gals,
> I'm looking for help on how to properly configure the audio from the board as I am running into several problems.
> A. I can listen to audio normally from my front panel with either my speakers or headphones. Microphone also works in FPaudio.
> B. When I plug into the motherboard rear (speakers 2channel stereo) as indicated in the user manual and remove my headphones from the FPaudio jack I hear audio only at a very slight volume. Increasing volume does nothing and the only way I can listen to anything on my 2-channel speakers is through the FPaudio ports.
> I'm trying to set it up as I had it on my old P5Q Pro Turbo where if I had my headphones plugged in and removed them, sound would then be switched to the rear audio ports.
> Currently I have installed the latest drivers, bios and software required for the audio.
> Here are the sets of audio programs that I had downloaded from the Asus website.
> - Sound Blaster Panel
> - Sound Blaster Console
> - Creative Music Server
> - THX TruStudio Pro Settings
> but I also have installed
> - Realtek HD Audio Manager
> Can someone please tell me what I have to do to configure this thing properly. I wasn't aware that I was to use Realtek's Software, which I don't mind but it is kind of a hassle.
> I just want to be able to use my config the way it was meant to and not have to where headphones every time I want to watch Hulu / Netflix.
> Thanks,
> Fur


I myself had the same "issue" with using the onboard sound with all of the additional software ASUS includes. I found that the sound level put out was just too soft and low. And I would have to turn my speakers up to ridiculous levels to hear anything(althoguh it was a little most crisp and clear). I would suggest you un-install everything for the sound and install ONLY the realtek sound drivers. And see how that works for you and report back. Thats what I did.


----------



## Fur

I'll try that now, thanks for the reply. ^_^


----------



## Fur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> I myself had the same "issue" with using the onboard sound with all of the additional software ASUS includes. I found that the sound level put out was just too soft and low. And I would have to turn my speakers up to ridiculous levels to hear anything(althoguh it was a little most crisp and clear). I would suggest you un-install everything for the sound and install ONLY the realtek sound drivers. And see how that works for you and report back. Thats what I did.


Thanks so much for the suggestion, it worked! Now able to listen to audio on either ports.


----------



## Attermire

Asus drivers and software seem to be really shabby of late


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fur*
> 
> Thanks so much for the suggestion, it worked! Now able to listen to audio on either ports.


awesome! glas it worked out for ya!


----------



## andrews2547

I can only get audio out of the rear ports







I don't see why Asus couldn't have used a plug 'n' play type thing for the audio. I am 100% sure my headphones work and that the audio connector for the front panel is working properly and is plugged in properly. I have done a few things I have seen on the internet to try and fix it (I am using the drivers that came on the CD BTW) including what you said and the front ports still don't work


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> *Warning: dumb question incoming (followed by a slightly less dumb question)*
> Dumb question: I hit the power switch, the computer turns on, but nothing appears on the screen until the login screen pops up. How do I fix this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly less dumb question: My computer warned me that my CPU cooler's fans were only running at 590 RPM, but I can't figure out how to control their speed effectively in the BIOS. Since I can't get into the BIOS and they were crashing if I stayed in them too long, I could never figure it out. Then I stopped being able to access them, so I updated them through the ASUS suite thing and saw the BIOS once, and now its back to not being seen.
> If someone can help me solve the first problem, I will provide more info on the second. Thanks bronies


Still haven't gotten a response that solved my issue. Anyone know how I'm talking about or did I kind of confuse people with my question?

Basically, I'm getting no input signal until the login screen. It's like some quick startup option is enabled that I don't know how to turn off and doesn't start the computer any faster. All it does it not allow me to see anything while the option to enter the BIOS appears. Also if I hit the Del key to enter BIOS, nothing appears on my screen. I want to OC but not if I can't get my BIOS working


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Still haven't gotten a response that solved my issue. Anyone know how I'm talking about or did I kind of confuse people with my question?
> Basically, I'm getting no input signal until the login screen. It's like some quick startup option is enabled that I don't know how to turn off and doesn't start the computer any faster. All it does it not allow me to see anything while the option to enter the BIOS appears. Also if I hit the Del key to enter BIOS, nothing appears on my screen. I want to OC but not if I can't get my BIOS working


did you try hitting the clear cmos button on the back to reset everything to default?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> did you try hitting the clear cmos button on the back to reset everything to default?


I've pulled the cmos battery to clear the settings, more of a manual way to do this.

I was suggested to try using the other video card's DVI ports as the BIOS do not automatically detect where the monitors are plugged in. I was pretty sure I didn't change places from where I previously used them, but I must have moved them. So we'll see if it works when I get home.


----------



## Devious ST

Does the board support dominator gt memory?? If so what's speeds does it support?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious ST*
> 
> Does the board support dominator gt memory?? If so what's speeds does it support?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Memory
Number of Memory Slots: 4×240pin
Memory Standard: DDR3 2133(O.C.)/2000(O.C.)/1800(O.C.)/1600/1333/1066
Maximum Memory Supported: 32GB
Channel Supported: Dual Channel


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I've pulled the cmos battery to clear the settings, more of a manual way to do this.
> I was suggested to try using the other video card's DVI ports as the BIOS do not automatically detect where the monitors are plugged in. I was pretty sure I didn't change places from where I previously used them, but I must have moved them. So we'll see if it works when I get home.


ok, did you try booting with a single gpu installed?


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Originally Posted by ryan w View Post
> 
> mad.gif ouch I do believe I have just fried something just not sure
> last thing I was doing was pushing Mushkin 2x4 gb CAS7 1600MHz to 2000Mhz using a 1090T on the CHVF
> System eventually posted successfully one time with 9-11-9-27-2t at 2000Mhz 1.67, I rebooted
> Problem:Then the system powers on and no dvi/hdmi signal to the either of my monitors
> memok did not work
> cmos reset did not work
> cmos pin did not work
> battery and cmos pin did not work x 4
> removing 6950's and installing in x1 GPU configuration using both cards each time in all pcie slots did not work
> removing ram and moving to black slots did not work
> replacing ram with old gskill 2x2 in black or red slots did not work
> removing cpu and reinstalling did not work, booted system with CPU removed still no signal to monitors through dvi or hdmi
> now everything is back in the original configuration and the system is on (lights, fans, all power leds are green except cpu is yellow by the i/o ports)
> and still no signal to the either monitors
> Did i blow the 1090T since a 2000MHz memory can hurt the weak IMC, if so i should still get a cpu not installed on the monitor screen?
> Did i fry the CHVF?
> RMA time?
> 
> here is everything i have done, and just tried a single stick still nothing on the monitor kinda weird
> no red lights near the 24 pin power
> all volt leds are green except cpu is yellow over by the 4 pin molex motherboard power connector
> about to tear apart my girlfriends computer and put the 1090T in hers to see what happens
> Result: same
> just ordered the 8150 to replace the fried 1090t hopefully it really is the processor, seems to be...now to call ASUS in the morning to get a replacement BIOS chip for the FX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: new bios chip + FX-8150 and tada 200.00 later system POSTS successfully


Yet another update: just rolled my am2+ board to correct bios for 1090T and it booted, I did not fry my 1090T!
appears that during OC of my memory i was using the memok button repeatedly, and it must have corrupted the bios. Why? because physically removing the bios chip in the CHVF and installing the new one from asus allowed the fx to boot, the old bios would have booted the fx but did not, so I think that the BIOS was corrupted. Only thing left to do would be to put the 1090T back in the CHVF to make sure it boots, I am sure it will so I"m leaving the fx in since it s there, partially tuned and running fast


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> ok, did you try booting with a single gpu installed?


I have not, but I did find that one of my GPUs is working in the BIOS screen, but as soon as the windows screen comes up it won't show the log in screen. In order to see the log in screen I have to move my monitors to the other GPU... WHY DOES MY COMP HATE ME?!?!?!


----------



## richie_2010

hi guys has anyone experienced a broken cpu socket, not the pins but the part that the cpu sits in and you pull the leaver down.
if so was you able to have the socket replaced and how much did or does it cost


----------



## Tweeky

call asus and ask

http://support.asus.com/Hotlines.aspx?SLanguage=en


----------



## richie_2010

ive just emailed them now the uk call centre is closed. i have a mechanism off an old gygabite board but its am2 so missing the hole on that pin.

oh just to let you guys know the notches that are inplace of holes on the mechanism have pins underneath so techi=nically these boards are 945pins not 941/2
so when manufactures changed the sockets on the older boards all they did was change the mechanism


----------



## topdog

I keep getting the 0xD1 error when pushing the ram frequency on this board
it usually means add more QPI/VTT voltage on Intel boards, what's the equivalent setting on the crosshair V ?


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topdog*
> 
> I keep getting the 0xD1 error when pushing the ram frequency on this board
> it usually means add more QPI/VTT voltage on Intel boards, what's the equivalent setting on the crosshair V ?


had to do some research but here is your code: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff560244.aspx

and here is a thread to help solve the issue: http://www.overclock.net/t/1218374/what-is-qpi-vtt-for-amd-cpus

appears to CPU/NB, what processor are you using?
phenom 6 cores can run 3000 at 1.35 to 1.45v
FX series can run 2500/2700 at 1.3 to 1.45v
this is my experience with the CHVF others may very since it is system to system


----------



## topdog

I'm running an FX 8150 and whenever the northbridge gets to around 2740 I get that error, my current CPU/NB voltage is at 1.39v
i'll try giving it a bit more v to see if it makes a difference

thanks a lot


----------



## ryan w

I am new to the 8150 here is the specs I have been following



I have tried to run my cpu/nb at 2700 and it needs 1.45 compared to 1.32v for 2500 big volt difference
I am sure there i are some other settings I can change just have not taken the time to try and stabilize it at 2700 w/ less than 1.45


----------



## pwnography6

Anyone had an issue where pc boots straight through post screen to boot up? I cant get into my bios at all tried couple different Hdd's and when I finally get a post screen to show from using MemOK and try enter the bios with F1 it freezes up and the HDD led comes on.

Iv tried New bios and 3 HDD's at this point any clues?


----------



## Atomfix

New BIOS 1402 availible to download on the Crosshair V page.

"Crosshair V Formula BIOS 1402
Improve system stability."

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1402.zip


----------



## andrews2547

If I update the BIOS will I lose my OCs? I haven't updated my BIOS (version 0813 at the moment) and I need to update it.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> If I update the BIOS will I lose my OCs? I haven't updated my BIOS (version 0813 at the moment) and I need to update it.


Yup :/ it clears everything, just had to reset my overclocks the way they were now, for the sake of System Stability, it's worth it I suppose.

The text in the BIOS seems alot more bold with this version also, easier to read.


----------



## andrews2547

Well I will take some screenshots before I update it. I have spent many hours messing with the RAM settings to get stable 4.3 GHz. It's still not 100% stable though, I get BSOD after 20-30mins of Prime95.


----------



## richie_2010

I set 1.4 v core and upped the FSb to 286 to get 4ghz and put everything else close to stock and all other voltages on auto n 4th run into ibt my comp just turned off.
Temps were close to 55 on CPU and 40 on cores


----------



## andrews2547

55C is fine







You can go up to 62C, I never go above 60C though. Once it gets to 60C I shutdown whatever I'm doing and lower the voltage slightly.


----------



## richie_2010

I thought it was the cores to worry bout. It just shuts off. I will try 1.45.

Might try a 960t with a multi and FSb boot


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> New BIOS 1402 availible to download on the Crosshair V page.
> "Crosshair V Formula BIOS 1402
> Improve system stability."
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1402.zip


heeere we go again
time to bust out the pen and paper


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> New BIOS 1402 availible to download on the Crosshair V page.
> "Crosshair V Formula BIOS 1402
> Improve system stability."
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1402.zip


hmmm to update or not to update, that is the question. Thus far no problems on 1301(knock on wood)

"improved system stability is the only note" anyone using this version notice anything different?


----------



## Tweeky

bios 1402 is no longer on asus download site

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&p=1&s=24&os=30&hashedid=Ntfy5ioh5wbNOXsP


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> bios 1402 is no longer on asus download site
> 
> http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&p=1&s=24&os=30&hashedid=Ntfy5ioh5wbNOXsP


That is at least the 2nd time it has been removed. It is back up now. I flashed mine and halfway through redoing my numbers. Stable so far for me. Will be a couple more hours at least before I get where I want to be. I will leave my results when I am done.


----------



## aas88keyz

I don't have to wait any longer to tell you my opinion about this 1402 bios update. Updated to them and 5 hard working hours later and unable to get my 965 stable at stock numbers. I even tried upping to the voltage a few notches giving them the benefit of a doubt. Not happy with them. Might be the difference from a Phenom II and Bulldozer but I am returning to 1301 until the next update. I hope that I won't lose anything by going back. Good luck everyone.


----------



## AccellGarage

Bios 1402 it look the bold text on EFI bios screen


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> I don't have to wait any longer to tell you my opinion about this 1402 bios update. Updated to them and 5 hard working hours later and unable to get my 965 stable at stock numbers. I even tried upping to the voltage a few notches giving them the benefit of a doubt. Not happy with them. Might be the difference from a Phenom II and Bulldozer but I am returning to 1301 until the next update. I hope that I won't lose anything by going back. Good luck everyone.


hmmm, interesting. Seeing as how I am running a Ph II as well I'll hold of until a few more like users report.

Anyway, I have a question for you guys. I managed to overclock my 955. However I seem to get different frequency readings all over the place. In the BIOS I get a "Target cpu speed of 3.85Ghz" A "Current cpu speed of 3.89Ghz" and when I turn my computer on, during post where it lists my hardware and frequencies, the cpu speed listed is random from 3.8-3.99Ghz. CPU-Z report 3.85Ghz and HwInfo reports 3.85 as well........Any idea why this is? should I be worried?


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> hmmm, interesting. Seeing as how I am running a Ph II as well I'll hold of until a few more like users report.
> Anyway, I have a question for you guys. I managed to overclock my 955. However I seem to get different frequency readings all over the place. In the BIOS I get a "Target cpu speed of 3.85Ghz" A "Current cpu speed of 3.89Ghz" and when I turn my computer on, during post where it lists my hardware and frequencies, the cpu speed listed is random from 3.8-3.99Ghz. CPU-Z report 3.85Ghz and HwInfo reports 3.85 as well........Any idea why this is? should I be worried?


I get it also, I set my FSB to 300, and it always sets to 301, If I set it to 299FSB, it will set to 300FSB, but then my computer BSOD's all the time, it's stupid, it's pathetic...... Something we will have to live with


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I get it also, I set my FSB to 300, and it always sets to 301, If I set it to 299FSB, it will set to 300FSB, but then my computer BSOD's all the time, it's stupid, it's pathetic...... Something we will have to live with


How did you even get it to boot with the FSB higher than 265? When I have mine at 265 bit boots to the Windows loading screen, then I get BSOD, then it restarts but instead of booting into Windows I get get "no input found" and when all the fans are spinning at full speed.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> How did you even get it to boot with the FSB higher than 265? When I have mine at 265 bit boots to the Windows loading screen, then I get BSOD, then it restarts but instead of booting into Windows I get get "no input found" and when all the fans are spinning at full speed.


If your going over 250FSB, you should start pumping more voltage into the Northbridge Chipset, not the CPU/NB.

Example, my Northbridge voltage is at stock 1.1V, when I'm at 250FSB, I set the voltage to 1.15-1.18V, then at 300FSB, I set it to 1.28-1.32V, Just make sure you have sufficent cooling blowing over the motherboard though









Settings I use for 300FSB are

CPU: 4050MHz - Sometimes I have it lower, around 3600MHz, don't really need the power.
Northbridge: 3000MHz
RAM: 1600MHz 7-8-7-24-28 1T - Some RAM's are different, I'm running mine by it's XMP Profile which I found on G.Skill's website.
HT: 2100MHz

AMD Turbo Core: Disabled
All spread spectrum's disabled
CPU: 1.42V for 4050Mz, some people requrie 1.48V, Iv'e got LLC on Very High. And with 3600MHz, Iv'e got the CPU Voltage set to 1.35V
CPU/NB: 1.28V - Some needs 1.32V - High LLC
RAM: 1.65V Stock XMP voltage - 1.5V @ 1333MHz
HT Voltage: 1.22V
Northbridge Voltage: 1.32V - Dont mix this up with the CPU/NB voltage though








CPU VDDA: 2.55V - Stock is 2.5V

I do have CnQ+ C1E + Virtualization enabled also, some people leave this disabled when overclocked very high because of instability.

Hope you find this useful









P.S, forgot to add

CPU Currennt Protection: 120% and CPU/NB at 110%
CPU Voltage Frequency: 400KHz
CPU PWM Phase Control: Extreme
CPU PWM Mode: Extreme


----------



## andrews2547

I see







Maybe I can get 4.5GHz stable now.


----------



## richie_2010

ive noticed my temps are creeping up especially cold boot was at least 8 c over what i am, also noticed yesterday when upgraded bios. i might try n get my 4ghz stable now. i only put 1.2 through nb will try 1.3. my concern is that i have my h100 rad exhausting out top with 4 push pull and my 620 on rear with 2 push pull with side intake and front intake and the 140mm zippied in the hdd bays.
ive just added another 120 to the back of the hdd cage with some long bolts its sort hanging on.
when i touched the nb section it was roasting before it cut of bt hw monitor was only showing 55c


----------



## aas88keyz

Got an update on 1402 BIOS experience. I did go back to 1301 and had the same stock numbers issue. So I thought something was definitely wrong so I said what the heck and went back to 1402. 20 passes of IBT and 8 hours of Prime later I am good and stable. The issue? I was "off" by one click on my memory timings and I was "stock" stable as can be. I am working on my oc now. Memory oc is stable and I am testing my CPU/NB oc on Prime now without issues. after another hour of Prime I will work on my CPU oc. I have to do some research on my memory though. I need to see what the recommended voltage is for my memory is because I should be getting better stability for my memory. I know the sticks say 1.5v and I have upped to 1.55v and can't make stock freq and timings yet. If anyone knows the recommended volt for my ram please let me know. I don't want to go extreme overclock on them but I want to get at least the suggested numbers that I purchased them for. Sorry about misinforming you all on the 1402 BIOS so prematurely. I will let you know of my stable cpu oc when I can.


----------



## richie_2010

some sticks can do 1.65 so i would try all the way upto there, when the nb ht and cpu gets overclocked it puts more strain on the imc so that maybe why you cant get the stock speeds to be stable.
not 100% sure its just a thought.

as anyone experienced higher temps with new bios??


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> I need to see what the recommended voltage is for my memory is because I should be getting better stability for my memory. I know the sticks say 1.5v and I have upped to 1.55v and can't make stock freq and timings yet. If anyone knows the recommended volt for my ram please let me know. I don't want to go extreme overclock on them but I want to get at least the suggested numbers that I purchased them for. Sorry about misinforming you all on the 1402 BIOS so prematurely. I will let you know of my stable cpu oc when I can.


A Dram voltage increase of .05 to .1v is typical on an AMD platform. The manufactures rated voltage is for Intel which uses less dram voltage by nature.
You'll be fine at 1.7v if needed. I've read that DDR3 can handle 1.8 to 1.9v. I've run GSkill ECO's rated for 1.35v at 1.7v with no issues for over a year and now run GSkill Ripjaw-X rated at 1.65v at 1.8v. No worries! Hope this answers your questions.


----------



## Tweeky

up and running with bios 1402 and all is good

i like the new bold type in the bios it is easier to read

overclocking is the same my 8150 is set to 4250 MHz at 1.29 volts

this is as high as my cooler will allow and keep the temp less than 61C running prime95


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> I need to see what the recommended voltage is for my memory is because I should be getting better stability for my memory. I know the sticks say 1.5v and I have upped to 1.55v and can't make stock freq and timings yet. If anyone knows the recommended volt for my ram please let me know. I don't want to go extreme overclock on them but I want to get at least the suggested numbers that I purchased them for. Sorry about misinforming you all on the 1402 BIOS so prematurely. I will let you know of my stable cpu oc when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> A Dram voltage increase of .05 to .1v is typical on an AMD platform. The manufactures rated voltage is for Intel which uses less dram voltage by nature.
> You'll be fine at 1.7v if needed. I've read that DDR3 can handle 1.8 to 1.9v. I've run GSkill ECO's rated for 1.35v at 1.7v with no issues for over a year and now run GSkill Ripjaw-X rated at 1.65v at 1.8v. No worries! Hope this answers your questions.
Click to expand...

This helps a lot. I am always a little more cautious since my older motherboard on my 2nd rig seems to have fried the first 2 memory slots. I had to move down to the other two slots in order for my other ram to work and I had that at 1.65 for a while. I keep those at 1.55v now too. These sticks I use on my main rig look as though they will stay cooler and a better quality motherboard. Here's to crossing my fingers. I will play it safe and try to stay in the 1.65v zone.


----------



## aas88keyz

Well I was able to get my whole overclock done. CPU, CPU/NB, and finally finished my memory overclock (thanks Sandman). All stable under the 1402 BIOS. Only stability difference I found was that I was able to find my overclock goal, the one I basically had before, with a .02v decrease with the vcore. every little bit helps I guess. And because of the decrease, probably, I lowered my cpu temps by maybe a degree or two at Prime and IBT load. I will update my sig rig tomorrow morning with the final results. BTW. I could probably try another 100MHz overclock later being that IBT temps was max 57*C. I have 5*C to play with but I will have to see how bad the temps get. I don't want to get too close to max temp of 62*C. I will just take it slow though I could be satisfied with a 4172MHz overclock for 24/7. At least until I upgrade to my next CPU in the near future. In short, 1402 BIOS has my approval.


----------



## UncleBlitz

the pump of my H100 just died after 6 month use..BSOD with oc failure message while playing Crysis then auto-shut down after auto-shut down while trying to reboot the PC....i finally found the guilty part by toasting my fingers when i have touch the waterblock/pump to verify its temperature...omg this was hot!..








just to share and spare u some time if u encounter the same..lol... i dispatched the whole pc suspecting PSU, CPU, RAM and more before having a suddent doubt on the WC kit....seems i m not the first to get a pump "failure" from google....
i still asking me why i ve not put my money on this kind of kit ...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> the pump of my H100 just died after 6 month use..BSOD with oc failure message while playing Crysis then auto-shut down after auto-shut down while trying to reboot the PC....i finally found the guilty part by toasting my fingers when i have touch the waterblock/pump to verify its temperature...omg this was hot!..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just to share and spare u some time if u encounter the same..lol... i dispatched the whole pc suspecting PSU, CPU, RAM and more before having a suddent doubt on the WC kit....seems i m not the first to get a pump "failure" from google....
> i still asking me why i ve not put my money on this kind of kit ...


i have an rasa 750 rx360 kit in the mail waiting for arrival within the next couple of days

maybe it will convince you to invest into one of those

ohh btw guys.. the 1301 bios seems very badly made because i got 20degree less temperatures since i disabled turbo core.. and turbo core only gave me 300mhz more with the heat problems i've been having..

maybe its just me or its the bios that caused problems

anyway i'll have to test once my wc kit arrives within the next couple of days


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i have an rasa 750 rx360 kit in the mail waiting for arrival within the next couple of days
> maybe it will convince you to invest into one of those
> ohh btw guys.. the 1301 bios seems very badly made because i got 20degree less temperatures since i disabled turbo core.. and turbo core only gave me 300mhz more with the heat problems i've been having..
> maybe its just me or its the bios that caused problems
> anyway i'll have to test once my wc kit arrives within the next couple of days


300mhz seems like a lot though


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i have an rasa 750 rx360 kit in the mail waiting for arrival within the next couple of days
> maybe it will convince you to invest into one of those
> 
> .....
> anyway i'll have to test once my wc kit arrives within the next couple of days


héhé cool, i d be happy to hear ur feeling about "global quality feeling" and efficience after some days of use









dunno if i ll invest in this though as my corsair still under warranty....lol no luck in my luck somewhere


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> 300mhz seems like a lot though


not really.. compared to the 3.8ghz turbo clocks that i'd have during winter while leaving everything on stock on 8 cores... or 4.2 on 4cores

but it wasnt on the 1301 bios tho .. so it might be the issue combined with heating problems of summer heat


----------



## Tweeky

bios 1402 is available now

i'm running it

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&p=1&s=24&os=30&hashedid=Ntfy5ioh5wbNOXsP


----------



## lloydy

how is 1402 ? and what fixes are in it ? anything different ?


----------



## Tweeky

bios 1402 for me its about the same

i came up with the same overclock as with the bios 1301


----------



## ihatelolcats

i can't get the bios to recognize my usb drive with 1402 on it
it used to work...whats the best port to use?


----------



## lloydy

any of them ? they should all work ! if youve plugged it into the usb 3 ports make sure they are enabled in bios


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloydy*
> 
> any of them ? they should all work ! if youve plugged it into the usb 3 ports make sure they are enabled in bios


you are right, i had to enable something. thanks


----------



## lloydy

no probs !







glad you sorted it !


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i can't get the bios to recognize my usb drive with 1402 on it
> it used to work...whats the best port to use?


you must use a usb 2.0 port and formated with fats32

the unzipped *.rom file must be in the 1st directory


----------



## ihatelolcats

does anyone know what DAC provides the onboard sound?


----------



## Warlord_Link

Hi guy,

I just get FX-8150 2 days ago and have time to put in my M/B today.

When I already change from X6 1100T to FX-8150 ,At boot screen it see 6GB Ram instead of 12 GB = =. In Bios see all 4 slot of Ram.

In Windows see 12GB (5.2 usable)

I didn't do anything more than change CPU, have any clues?


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link*
> 
> Hi guy,
> I just get FX-8150 2 days ago and have time to put in my M/B today.
> When I already change from X6 1100T to FX-8150 ,At boot screen it see 6GB Ram instead of 12 GB = =. In Bios see all 4 slot of Ram.
> In Windows see 12GB (5.2 usable)
> I didn't do anything more than change CPU, have any clues?


Mushkin Enhanced Redline 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model 996997
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226200

Are you running these? go here and work with timings the 2133 freq could be a issue.
Can you run them at say 1600 and see if they post with all DIMMS?

For help with High Frequency Memory on the Crosshair V Formula
http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking
Thanks to Kasaris

As well have you installed an new BIOS chip from ASUS prior to installing 8150? My FX would not boot without the 1102 or higher, as I see you have 1402, but the faulty BIOS chip could cause RAM instability, I have no proof, but its possible

CH5F - pertaining to the CPU/NB LLC problem. It turn out the bios chip is faulty when used with FX processors.
Have purchase date and serial number available.
ASUS (U.S. Toll Free - 1-812-282-2787)

Edit: I see after rechecking your SIG you are running two types of ram using 4gb modules in all slots at 2133, I bet this is the issue, I assume you have already diagnosed that if you run the gskill alone in the red slots, or the mushkin alone in the red slots then everything works, but when you use all 4 sticks the issue occurs?

the change the 8150/and using two different types of ram=instability, unfortunately i don't have a good answer of how to fix except to either run the mushkin or gskill in red slots by themselves, or look at increasing voltages/loosening timings in oc guide to help with higher speeds...

also if you are just gaming 8Gbs is fine, are you doing rendering or editing that requires 12Gbs?


----------



## Warlord_Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Mushkin Enhanced Redline 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model 996997
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226200
> Are you running these? go here and work with timings the 2133 freq could be a issue.
> Can you run them at say 1600 and see if they post with all DIMMS?
> For help with High Frequency Memory on the Crosshair V Formula
> http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking
> Thanks to Kasaris
> As well have you installed an new BIOS chip from ASUS prior to installing 8150? My FX would not boot without the 1102 or higher, as I see you have 1402, but the faulty BIOS chip could cause RAM instability, I have no proof, but its possible
> CH5F - pertaining to the CPU/NB LLC problem. It turn out the bios chip is faulty when used with FX processors.
> Have purchase date and serial number available.
> ASUS (U.S. Toll Free - 1-812-282-2787)
> Edit: I see after rechecking your SIG you are running two types of ram using 4gb modules in all slots at 2133, I bet this is the issue, I assume you have already diagnosed that if you run the gskill alone in the red slots, or the mushkin alone in the red slots then everything works, but when you use all 4 sticks the issue occurs?
> the change the 8150/and using two different types of ram=instability, unfortunately i don't have a good answer of how to fix except to either run the mushkin or gskill in red slots by themselves, or look at increasing voltages/loosening timings in oc guide to help with higher speeds...
> also if you are just gaming 8Gbs is fine, are you doing rendering or editing that requires 12Gbs?


yes I run Mushkin 996997 and I try 3 freq. of ram: 1333, 1600, 2133 mhz all of these run fine but see only 6 gb of ram .

Bios already update to 1402 and 2 type of ram is not problem because G-skill is bbse chip that can run same freq and timing of Mushkin.

If I change cpu back to X6 1100T ram still be 12GB, then I think Motherboard or CPU will have problem.

I already try default setting and some setting that run CPU 3.6 Ghz and ram 1333 , 1666 mhz then I try overclock same in pics.

Ram at black and red slot that near cpu can use but 2 more slot still see ram but can't use.

here are some pics:


----------



## ihatelolcats

running two kinds of ram
wondering what the problem could be
hmm...


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> running two kinds of ram
> wondering what the problem could be
> hmm...


yeah yeah work with me here







its odd that the ram is visible in bios, but not usable??

So my theory is based purely on stability: if two different IC chips of different size, at high frequency, both in dual channel, with the same timings, and i assume voltage are trying to work together then I see a problem...makes sense or am I crazy?

if i was diagnosing this i would try to rule out RAM instability first

Have you done this yet?

1.Run the gskill alone in the red slots, So dimm 1,3 are populated yielding 4Gb of installed ram.
2.Run the mushkin alone in the red slots, So dimm 1,3 are populated yielding 8Gb of installed ram


----------



## gr8sho

I've been working towards building my first Raid-0 setup for several weeks now using two OCZ Vertex 3 120GB SSDs. I took advantage of the opportunity to uplevel the BIOS on the CHV and firmware on the SSDs. Since the system was effectively in a down state, and Microsoft had just released a refresh of their consumer preview, I also did a clean install of Windows 8. While not fully stable in the sense I've seen the OS flat out die a few times possibly due to procedural errors on my part, it is running. I imagine the drivers may need to be fine tuned at some point but pretty much all of the Windows 7 64-bit drivers installed.

I would say the biggest issue I see right now is that multi-tasking function is a bit buggy. Try not to deal with too many different tasks at the same time.

I was pleasantly surprised I can continue to utilize PhenomMSRTweaker. This is just a darn good utility and complements the UEFI BIOS quite nicely.

In the end, I was able to install and play Diablo 3. We do this tinkering for a reason, right?


----------



## HK_47

I'm getting some major issues with the intel lan drivers... every time I watch a youtube video, download a file, or play an online game I Get BSOD's "TCIP.SYS"
does anyone have a suggestion for a driver that wont crash? the intel and asus ones continue to give me problems....


----------



## leo5111

i saw this on front page CH5F - pertaining to the CPU/NB LLC problem. It turn out the bios chip is faulty is that a problem with fx chips? and is that a board problem or a bios problem? and if its bios is it fixed now? thanks


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo5111*
> 
> i saw this on front page CH5F - pertaining to the CPU/NB LLC problem. It turn out the bios chip is faulty is that a problem with fx chips? and is that a board problem or a bios problem? and if its bios is it fixed now? thanks


the problem with the faulty bios chip is with the bios chip
you can get a new one sent from asus


----------



## leo5111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> the problem with the faulty bios chip is with the bios chip
> you can get a new one sent from asus


is that all early board or just some? if i get the board second hand from someone am i goin to have trouble with asus getting one? thanks


----------



## Roadking

The problem was with 0705 or earlier Bios. I called ASUS about this about 3 months ago. The tech wanted me to do a bunch of troubleshooting but I stopped him dead in his tracks. Told him that the problem had been well documented and that I wanted a new bios chip. He agreed without further discussion and I received it 2 days later. popped the old one out and the new one in. Took about 5 seconds. This problem is documented extensively in the ROG Crosshair V forum. ASUS is aware of it but depending on the tech you talk to they will argue against it if you don't stand firm.


----------



## leo5111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> The problem was with 0705 or earlier Bios. I called ASUS about this about 3 months ago. The tech wanted me to do a bunch of troubleshooting but I stopped him dead in his tracks. Told him that the problem had been well documented and that I wanted a new bios chip. He agreed without further discussion and I received it 2 days later. popped the old one out and the new one in. Took about 5 seconds. This problem is documented extensively in the ROG Crosshair V forum. ASUS is aware of it but depending on the tech you talk to they will argue against it if you don't stand firm.


so updateing the bios does no good? just swap out the chip? thanks


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo5111*
> 
> so updateing the bios does no good? just swap out the chip? thanks


My understanding is the chip was faulty, so updating would not fix it. The last 4 digits on the sticker next to the 24pin connector indicated the bios version.


----------



## leo5111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> My understanding is the chip was faulty, so updating would not fix it. The last 4 digits on the sticker next to the 24pin connector indicated the bios version.


well the person who wants to sell the board to me says it has bios 0404 which is like the first so if i bought it from him since asus would give me a hassle without proof of purchase i guess i wont buy it from him


----------



## Tweeky

you can order a new chip from asus for about $15

http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=3098


----------



## Roadking

Or have him order the chip for free before you by the board


----------



## Tweeky

very good idea


----------



## leo5111

he called asus this morning he will have the chip in a few days then i will get the board


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo5111*
> 
> he called asus this morning he will have the chip in a few days then i will get the board


Welcome to CHVF ownership







you should be very happy! I just ran 3dmark11 after my recent bios update and got this:







P9631


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo5111*
> 
> he called asus this morning he will have the chip in a few days then i will get the board


Good deal!


----------



## djok1974

Hiall!!! Juz got my build going and setting everything up...


----------



## Tweeky

thats good


----------



## bringonblink

Getting one of these tomorrow to use with my 965.

Anything I should know before I start occing? Thanks

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kalistoval

i got one of these about a week ago to go with my 1100t and a few days ago i got some of those samsung 30 nm green rams 2x4 2 sets for 16 gb
sig rig below and ive been trying to figure and understand what are the best settings as far as ram timing and feq with a northbrigde of 3000 mhz
but i havnt found any fail proof settings i hope somebody with a simular set u p can give me a hand and not just a link to threads ive already read seeing as how we all on this thread have an asus chv and some sort of x6 cpu im sure somebody besides me has tried will a 1100t thuban support 2000 mhz ram and a cpu/nb of 3000? and what voltages should i try ?


----------



## richie_2010

It doesn't support it officially but you can get close to 2000, I purchased some perfect storm 2200 ram n can't get it to go over 2000 on my 1055t the Imc isn't that strong to hold it


----------



## Kalistoval

would i have to up the voltage on the motherboard NB or just the cpu/nb to 1.3


----------



## AccellGarage

FSB raise to 280Mhz, for RAM 1866 OC, default it 1600.
So better performance 1866 for my X4 965BE with cpu-nb 1.3v and NB clock 2800Mhz. I using 1402 ROM BIOS.


----------



## Kalistoval

i got mine runing right out of the box it has bios 1102 so then i dont have to add any extra voltages to the motherboard northbridge right? not the cpu/NB


----------



## richie_2010

hi guys, has anyone noticed that the latest bios has removed the oc tuner, cos i cant find it anywhere in my bios.
i will say i have turbo v installed is that the cause?


----------



## Tweeky




----------



## richie_2010

Thanks tweeky but there was another one underneath called oc tuner 3-5 in the manual. I'm not really bothered bout it but was intrigued.

I've had to cancel ocin for the time being as my room has only 1 power socket powering a tv ps3 Xbox cable box n pc on a surge protector


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

Edit: was going to ask if i should reinstall windows, since im switching from a ud-3 990fx. To save myself hassle of potentially hitting a wall trying to boot and then DL/install proper drivers...just going to do it the hard way.

wheres that windows disk...

oh yea almost forgot
the goodies


----------



## ryan w

Most definitely a fresh install when changing boards.... Welcome!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Thanks tweeky but there was another one underneath called oc tuner 3-5 in the manual. I'm not really bothered bout it but was intrigued.
> I've had to cancel ocin for the time being as my room has only 1 power socket powering a tv ps3 Xbox cable box n pc on a surge protector


this is a bios screen before bulldozer about 500 to 600 guess what


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCEnthusiast85*
> 
> Edit: was going to ask if i should reinstall windows, since im switching from a ud-3 990fx. To save myself hassle of potentially hitting a wall trying to boot and then DL/install proper drivers...just going to do it the hard way.
> wheres that windows disk...
> oh yea almost forgot
> the goodies


I see a Microcenter sticker! The people at the one I go to know me by name









and another question in regards to the 1402 BIOS and updating.

I currently have my cpu and nb overclocker. I know to set everything to stock when updating. However will updating the BIOS mess with stability of my overclock? Will I have to go back and stress everything again to ensure stability?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCEnthusiast85*
> 
> Edit: was going to ask if i should reinstall windows, since im switching from a ud-3 990fx. To save myself hassle of potentially hitting a wall trying to boot and then DL/install proper drivers...just going to do it the hard way.
> wheres that windows disk...
> oh yea almost forgot
> the goodies


Yes you probably would need to re-install Windows. I got instant BSOD before I re-installed it.

I came from a Gigabyte board as well.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Yes you probably would need to re-install Windows. I got instant BSOD before I re-installed it.
> I came from a Gigabyte board as well.


That's usually a sign of an incompatibility for IDE and AHCI settings between the BIOS and the OS.

I'm not saying it's wrong to re-image from scratch. Slowly I've been trying to give myself more image options. One good use-case for doing this is to get back running more quickly if you need to secure erase an SSD for whatever reason.

Windows 8 itself looks like it's going to be a keeper for me.

On a separate note, I'm looking forward to Nvidia's WDDM 1.2 support proper for Windows 8 in their 302 drivers. Looks like it's any day now.


----------



## mwl5apv

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/24462/asus_crosshair_v_formula_refresh_sneaks_under_the_radar/index.html

I wonder what some of these other tweaks are...


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/24462/asus_crosshair_v_formula_refresh_sneaks_under_the_radar/index.html
> I wonder what some of these other tweaks are...


very interesting. makes me wonder if i should wait for the refresh board to come out before i build my new rig.

(yes my new build will consist of this board and an 8150)


----------



## ryan w

Looks like a good improvement..i see upgraded FX III isolated as seen on the maximus, a nice debug LED shows temps doesn't it? a fast boot switch??? 2 things that look like Go buttons top and bottom. power/oc buttons moved to top

Oh and found this too: http://uk.hardware.info/news/28286/computex-asus-adds-thunderbolt-to-socket-am3%20-motherboards


----------



## LiquidHaus

hey guys gotta quick question. newegg says these mobos can run dual x16 pci-e for two gpu cards. are those slots specific slots? or can it be arranged however you want and it'll still run x16/x16? thanks!


----------



## ihatelolcats

x16
x8/x1
x16/x8
x4


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> x16
> x8/x1
> x16/x8
> x4


oh i didn't know that
thanks for the info bud


----------



## ihatelolcats

no problem, but i suggest that all owners read the manual if they get a chance. this board has so many features jammed on it, that i really learned a lot more about it browsing through the manual

online version
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula/E6522_Crosshair_V_Formula.zip


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> x16
> x8/x1
> x16/x8
> x4


awesome +rep for you sir!

i was worried cause i have the bitspower crystal tubes for my w/c setup so i needed to know the right slots for dual x16 to get the right length tubes


----------



## sliksh0tz

i have a question about my ch v formula... i've had mine for about 10 months now. working nice and fine. then all of a sudden my computer stops working. i've tried troubleshooting everything i can but as far as i know... the CPU might be dead (i hope it's not







) or i need to replace the BIOS chip from what i've heard... the CPU led near the 24 pin power is red, and my pc doesn't POST... whats also weird is that when i power on my pc... i can't power it off unless i cut the power from the PSU... my specs are:

amd phenom ii x4 955 black edition 3.2ghz socket am3 125w quad-core processor

crosshair v formula 990fx

sapphire amd radeon hd 6870 1gb gddr5 (Crossfired)

kingston hyperx 4gb ddr3 1600mhz (x2)


----------



## ihatelolcats

try clearing cmos. you want to reset bios to defaults
if that doesnt work your cpu may be dead, but ive never seen that and idk how likely it is
can you test it in another system?

make sure your graphics cards are properly seated

check here http://rog.asus.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?117-Crosshair-Series-Motherboards


----------



## ryan w

I managed to corrupt my BIOS well using memok, the last thing i did was replaced bios chip, and it posted


----------



## sliksh0tz

ya, i cleared cmos, after a bit of further testing... it turns out they both died... i don't know how that happened... but thx for your help... hopefully my warranty can cover this stuff -_-


----------



## ryan w

http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/3780_20#post_17205819
FYI for everything i did before the system worked, in case you have not tried all this before you start RMA/repair process


----------



## vonalka

Just updated my AMD CHV build with a new PSU and new fans. I think it is looking pretty good, let me know what you think:

Full build log is here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1245857/amd-haf-932-bulldozer-build


----------



## LiquidHaus

looks good ^ i like the color scheme with the white. those corsair fans are really sweet looking too, though i would have gone 140mm to fill in that fan grill more but hey its all good. im interested that you got a 850w psu. im building a rig right now that has very similar specs but with much lesser cards (gtx 460 sli) and i'll be running a cooler master gold 800w on it. im a tad worried it wont be enough but i guess we'll see lol


----------



## AccellGarage

Good 2 color Frames ... Same Like it the Gundam here


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> Just updated my AMD CHV build with a new PSU and new fans. I think it is looking pretty good, let me know what you think:
> Full build log is here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1245857/amd-haf-932-bulldozer-build


are the red accents just tape? looks good

i see they are palstic rings. interesting fan design


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> are the red accents just tape? looks good
> i see they are palstic rings. interesting fan design


They are colored plastic rings that come with the new Corsair fans. They ship with red, blue, and white rings that are easily interchangable.


----------



## ihatelolcats

what happens if you dont put the rings on


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what happens if you dont put the rings on


Then they are black


----------



## UncleBlitz

looking very good m8, are thoses fans coming with the h100 now? didnt get thoses with mine some month ago...


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> looking very good m8, are thoses fans coming with the h100 now? didnt get thoses with mine some month ago...


No they are new fans that Corsair is selling individually or in twin packs. I picked up a bunch of them to replace the stock fans in both my rigs.

If you are interested, you can check out the build log for this rig here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1245857/amd-haf-932-bulldozer-build


----------



## leo5111

as of this coming monday i will be in the club


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> No they are new fans that Corsair is selling individually or in twin packs. I picked up a bunch of them to replace the stock fans in both my rigs.
> If you are interested, you can check out the build log for this rig here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1245857/amd-haf-932-bulldozer-build


thx for the infos, SP and AF series both look interressant for their "specific" use and this colored rings are the cherries on the cake









nice rig u ve build btw, i hope ur H100 will survive more longer than mine....my pump died after some month of use only (currently in RMA)...


----------



## LiquidHaus

hey guys i gotta real problem going on.

today was the day i got my new rig up and running.
fx 8150
crosshair v 990fx
gskill sniper 2133
corsair 60gb (os)
adata 120gb (programs)
samsung f3 1tb (data)
2 460s in sli.

i did some reading about the bios update and how it can brick your board and what not but i decided to give it a try since the board was at 1103 iirc.
updated the bios to 1402 and now my 120gb ssd is undetectable in bios OR the os.
i feel like im SOL, can anyone shed some light on how that happened?

everything remained the same from before the bios flash to after, and now it just will not work.
i tried plugging it in to different ports, different cables, running the ssd by itself, reflashing to different bios, and it just will not detect.

can anyone help me? please and thank you.


----------



## Killer7

Doublepost


----------



## Killer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> hey guys i gotta real problem going on.
> today was the day i got my new rig up and running.
> fx 8150
> crosshair v 990fx
> gskill sniper 2133
> corsair 60gb (os)
> adata 120gb (programs)
> samsung f3 1tb (data)
> 2 460s in sli.
> i did some reading about the bios update and how it can brick your board and what not but i decided to give it a try since the board was at 1103 iirc.
> updated the bios to 1402 and now my 120gb ssd is undetectable in bios OR the os.
> i feel like im SOL, can anyone shed some light on how that happened?
> everything remained the same from before the bios flash to after, and now it just will not work.
> i tried plugging it in to different ports, different cables, running the ssd by itself, reflashing to different bios, and it just will not detect.
> can anyone help me? please and thank you.


I believe you can still flash to the older BIOS you were on if you want. Although this is not usually advised, it shouldn't cause any harm as I have had to do this with my old P35 Motherboard a few times after trying newer revisions that really just made everything worse (i.e. one good boot out of the system then fail to post till cmos cleared). Just be sure you wipe the CMOS beforehand for good measure.

Also if you did install the SSD with AHCI enabled, be sure it is still enabled in the new revision.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> hey guys i gotta real problem going on.
> 
> today was the day i got my new rig up and running.
> fx 8150
> crosshair v 990fx
> gskill sniper 2133
> corsair 60gb (os)
> adata 120gb (programs)
> samsung f3 1tb (data)
> 2 460s in sli.
> 
> i did some reading about the bios update and how it can brick your board and what not but i decided to give it a try since the board was at 1103 iirc.
> updated the bios to 1402 and now my 120gb ssd is undetectable in bios OR the os.
> i feel like im SOL, can anyone shed some light on how that happened?
> 
> everything remained the same from before the bios flash to after, and now it just will not work.
> i tried plugging it in to different ports, different cables, running the ssd by itself, reflashing to different bios, and it just will not detect.
> 
> can anyone help me? please and thank you.


which port is the ssd in? there are some options in the bios regarding sata. there are two sata controllers on the board


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer7*
> 
> I believe you can still flash to the older BIOS you were on if you want. Although this is not usually advised, it shouldn't cause any harm as I have had to do this with my old P35 Motherboard a few times after trying newer revisions that really just made everything worse (i.e. one good boot out of the system then fail to post till cmos cleared). Just be sure you wipe the CMOS beforehand for good measure.
> Also if you did install the SSD with AHCI enabled, be sure it is still enabled in the new revision.


i've tried the last 3 bios versions before the 1402, i think its 1302, 1103 and 1101 iirc. but i tried those three and it still didnt make a difference, i cleared cmos each time, even took the battery out for 10 minutes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> which port is the ssd in? there are some options in the bios regarding sata. there are two sata controllers on the board


it was in port 3 when it stopped working, i since tried every other port including the AsMedia controller and still nothing. i double checked it was in AHCI mode as well, though i did try it in IDE mode and still nothing


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Killer7*
> 
> I believe you can still flash to the older BIOS you were on if you want. Although this is not usually advised, it shouldn't cause any harm as I have had to do this with my old P35 Motherboard a few times after trying newer revisions that really just made everything worse (i.e. one good boot out of the system then fail to post till cmos cleared). Just be sure you wipe the CMOS beforehand for good measure.
> Also if you did install the SSD with AHCI enabled, be sure it is still enabled in the new revision.
> 
> 
> 
> i've tried the last 3 bios versions before the 1402, i think its 1302, 1103 and 1101 iirc. but i tried those three and it still didnt make a difference, i cleared cmos each time, even took the battery out for 10 minutes.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> which port is the ssd in? there are some options in the bios regarding sata. there are two sata controllers on the board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was in port 3 when it stopped working, i since tried every other port including the AsMedia controller and still nothing. i double checked it was in AHCI mode as well, though i did try it in IDE mode and still nothing
Click to expand...

jeez, i dunno. you already tried everything i can think of right now.
double check the sata power connection


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> jeez, i dunno. you already tried everything i can think of right now.
> double check the sata power connection


yeah man :/ this sucks. i tried that too, different sata power cables off my psu. still nothing.

can't believe this though, it was working no problem, even installed some programs on it before i flashed the bios then nothing. i had no idea a bios flash could take out my ssd


----------



## ihatelolcats

found this, might be worth a try http://forums.crucial.com/t5/Solid-State-Drives-SSD/Bios-is-not-recognize-crucail-m4-SSD-64GB/td-p/63835

2. Once you have the drive connected and sitting idle for a desktop it is simply powering the computer and waiting. Laptop user will need to be in the BIOS menu, or open firmware as stated above. The computer will need to stay powered on for 20 min, and it is recommended that you don't use the computer during this process.

3. Power the computer down and disconnect the drive for 30 seconds.

4. Repeat steps 2 and 3 one more time.

5. Reconnect the drive normally, and boot the computer to your operating system.

6. Update your firmware, if you are not already at the latest on your drive.


----------



## gr8sho

From here the ones I like are: disconnect power to the SSD, and ensuring the SSD is at the latest firmware level. SSDs require more attention than their spinner counterparts. I'm very confident you will recover this situation.


----------



## bringonblink

Is anyone else having issues with on board sound? I I'm getting lots of crackling and popping

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bringonblink*
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with on board sound? I I'm getting lots of crackling and popping
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


which driver are you using?
follow this guide if you care to
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?10591-How-to-Fix-X-Fi-MB2-Sound-Problems-on-Asus-ROG-Crosshair-V-Formula&country=&status=


----------



## leo5111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> which driver are you using?
> follow this guide if you care to
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?10591-How-to-Fix-X-Fi-MB2-Sound-Problems-on-Asus-ROG-Crosshair-V-Formula&country=&status=


is that for this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131735 or just the one with the add in card? thanks


----------



## ihatelolcats

it is for the onboard sound, not thunderbolt


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bringonblink*
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with on board sound? I I'm getting lots of crackling and popping
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


no real issue but still that enormous "Crack!" sound when shutting down the Pc ...even with all drivers up to date


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bringonblink*
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with on board sound? I I'm getting lots of crackling and popping
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


I was having that problem when running audio over Optical cable, but when I switched to audio over HDMI or analog I don't have that problem.

Which audio output are you using?


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> which driver are you using?
> follow this guide if you care to
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?10591-How-to-Fix-X-Fi-MB2-Sound-Problems-on-Asus-ROG-Crosshair-V-Formula&country=&status=


Did this already, still get random pops and cackles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> no real issue but still that enormous "Crack!" sound when shutting down the Pc ...even with all drivers up to date


yeah this pisses me off. i also get random 'popping' when i start and stop music.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> I was having that problem when running audio over Optical cable, but when I switched to audio over HDMI or analog I don't have that problem.
> Which audio output are you using?


Just using the normal 3.5mm plug :S


----------



## vonalka

Connecting just to speakers or a receiver?


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> Connecting just to speakers or a receiver?


Err, i have the logitech z-2300, so the cable goes from the sound card, into the little control pod, into the sub, then back to the speakers


----------



## ihatelolcats

i still get the loud hiss when shutting down as well


----------



## bringonblink

Hey guys, new soudn driver is up on the asus site

http://uk.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download

Realtek Audio Driver V6.6.4.2 for Windows Vista/7 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
File Size
115,06 (MBytes) 2012.06.18 update

Anyone tried it? Does it fix the hissing? I'm at work so cant try at the moment


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bringonblink*
> 
> Hey guys, new soudn driver is up on the asus site
> 
> http://uk.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download
> 
> Realtek Audio Driver V6.6.4.2 for Windows Vista/7 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
> File Size
> 115,06 (MBytes) 2012.06.18 update
> 
> Anyone tried it? Does it fix the hissing? I'm at work so cant try at the moment


i installed R2.69 from realtek's website and it appears to have fixed the hissing. woohoo
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i installed R2.69 from realtek's website and it appears to have fixed the hissing. woohoo
> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


Strange, that realtek one didnt solve my hissing... this one from asus did though :S

What does your driver version say by the way?

Heres mine (the new asus one)


----------



## ihatelolcats

...huh...
looking at it, the asus provided driver has newest files from 5/22, the realtek from 6/7
does asus develop their own audio drivers or is that just an older realtek one they repackaged?


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> found this, might be worth a try http://forums.crucial.com/t5/Solid-State-Drives-SSD/Bios-is-not-recognize-crucail-m4-SSD-64GB/td-p/63835
> 2. Once you have the drive connected and sitting idle for a desktop it is simply powering the computer and waiting. Laptop user will need to be in the BIOS menu, or open firmware as stated above. The computer will need to stay powered on for 20 min, and it is recommended that you don't use the computer during this process.
> 3. Power the computer down and disconnect the drive for 30 seconds.
> 4. Repeat steps 2 and 3 one more time.
> 5. Reconnect the drive normally, and boot the computer to your operating system.
> 6. Update your firmware, if you are not already at the latest on your drive.


i tried this procedure 3 times and no luck thanks for helping out though man.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> From here the ones I like are: disconnect power to the SSD, and ensuring the SSD is at the latest firmware level. SSDs require more attention than their spinner counterparts. I'm very confident you will recover this situation.


my situation was that since the drive was unreadable, i wasn't able to even update the firmware. that's what i should have done right after installing windows though, i guess this was a learning lesson, then again this and my new corsair 60gb are my first ever ssd's.

luckily i was able to RMA it back to Newegg so they should get my old one today and my new should be shipped out in a day or two. i guess that's one good thing about living 30 miles away from Newegg's warehouse lol


----------



## Wally Z

OCN User Name: Wally Z
CPU Type: Zambezi FX-8120
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2411540


----------



## Wally Z

When using SpeedFan to measure temperatures and RPM, does anyone else have their Temp3 showing -128C? It has always been this way.

I don't have any extra temperature sensors installed or anything.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally Z*
> 
> When using SpeedFan to measure temperatures and RPM, does anyone else have their Temp3 showing -128C? It has always been this way.
> 
> I don't have any extra temperature sensors installed or anything.


yes


----------



## Wally Z

@ihatelolcats

So could I fix this by installing a temperature sensor? I don't plan on doing so, I would just like to know in case I do in the future.


----------



## ihatelolcats

there really isn't anything to fix...where would you put the sensor? the temp3 chip? lol
asus does sell kits of 3 temp sensors you can plug into the board and place where you want, for about 9 dollars. shipping is about 9 dollars on top of that, to where i live at least. not worth it to me


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally Z*
> 
> @ihatelolcats
> So could I fix this by installing a temperature sensor? I don't plan on doing so, I would just like to know in case I do in the future.


i really recommend trying out Aida64, its a much better program that'll monitor temperatures, but you would still need speedfan to control those fan speeds unfortunately. what i've done in the past is just run both together and not even bother looking at what speedfan has to say about my temperatures, i just focus on aida64


----------



## ihatelolcats

hwinfo64 is what i use to read temps


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> i really recommend trying out Aida64, its a much better program that'll monitor temperatures, but you would still need speedfan to control those fan speeds unfortunately. what i've done in the past is just run both together and not even bother looking at what speedfan has to say about my temperatures, i just focus on aida64


HA the infamous -128 C, I get all the time on system resume, it is the default /lowest possible temperature reading that is created when there is a loss of communication with sensor, in your case there is not communication happening since there is not a sensor installed as previously noted
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally Z*
> 
> When using SpeedFan to measure temperatures and RPM, does anyone else have their Temp3 showing -128C? It has always been this way.
> I don't have any extra temperature sensors installed or anything.


Why would he need speedfan to adjust fans? all ya need is either the BIOS or AISuite!! FanXpert works wicked good!


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wally Z*
> 
> @ihatelolcats
> So could I fix this by installing a temperature sensor? I don't plan on doing so, I would just like to know in case I do in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> i really recommend trying out Aida64, its a much better program that'll monitor temperatures, but you would still need speedfan to control those fan speeds unfortunately. what i've done in the past is just run both together and not even bother looking at what speedfan has to say about my temperatures, i just focus on aida64
Click to expand...

I love its desktop gadget

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ihatelolcats

all right boys i have a problem
i slept my machine and when i resumed there was no video output. ok, whatever, sleep is buggy sometimes...
turned off machine and plugged in my new usb3 cable into the header. turned on, no video output
unplugged usb3 cable, turned on, video output. so i messed with some of the usb settings in the bios, restarted, no video output
unplugged all usb devices, restart, no video output. *red boot device LED is on*
go button doesn't help


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> all right boys i have a problem
> i slept my machine and when i resumed there was no video output. ok, whatever, sleep is buggy sometimes...
> turned off machine and plugged in my new usb3 cable into the header. turned on, no video output
> unplugged usb3 cable, turned on, video output. so i messed with some of the usb settings in the bios, restarted, no video output
> unplugged all usb devices, restart, no video output. *red boot device LED is on*
> go button doesn't help


you update those Asmedia drivers? iirc that's the controller for the usb 3.0 ports. what bios you running?


----------



## ihatelolcats

bios 1402. i got it to boot by unplugging everything and getting lucky i guess. it said overclocking failed but its been stable for months so i think its confused about what happened.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> bios 1402. i got it to boot by unplugging everything and getting lucky i guess. it said overclocking failed but its been stable for months so i think its confused about what happened.


weird man, so you'll all good now? you could try booting up with optimized defaults and then restarting with a saved oc profile.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i installed R2.69 from realtek's website and it appears to have fixed the hissing. woohoo
> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


Thanks for this. Asus hasn't really gotten around to providing support for Windows 8. The drivers from Realtek's site install fine whereas the latest from Asus won't install.

Not that the drivers included by Microsoft were all that bad actually, but I did encounter a quirk where my quadraphonic setup wouldn't configure correctly. I would have to pick 5.1 surround and remove the extra speakers. Strange. At least the realtek drivers worked correctly right out of the chute.

While on the topic of drivers, I will mention that Nvidia offers Windows 8 specific drivers which work fine for me.

Cheers


----------



## lobsterbomb

I can't get all of my speakers to run, its a 5.1 system. All speakers are being recognized, but only front (green port) and my subwolf (orange port {bass+center port}) are outputting sound. Orange and black ports are plugged in, but center and rear speakers aren't playing sound. My speakers are old creative speakers, when I try to use the creative applications they will not work with my speakers =[

Halp?


----------



## ihatelolcats

which driver are you using


----------



## UncleBlitz

i finally replaced my dead H100 by a "cheap Kit"(150€)

1 * Waterblock CPU EK-Supreme LT - UNI Nickel (EN) Plexi
1 * Magicool - Radiator Xtreme 240 (240S) full copper
1 * Pump EK-DCP 2.2 (400lph)
1 * Réservoir Combo DCP 2.2
3 * Fans Yate Loon D12SH (2200rpm) or Yate Loon D12SM (1650rpm)
1 * EK-DCP PUMP mounting plate KIT
2 meters Masterkleer 10/13 Transparent tube
6 * EK-PSC Fitting 10mm - 1/4" Nickel
1 * Liquid EK-Ekoolant Blue UV (concentred 100ml)
1 * Thermal Paste Arctic Cooling MX-2 (2g)
2 * Zalman F3 120mm pull
2 * Xygmatek CLF-F1251 push



















fully happy, back to 4ghz with excellent temps


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lobsterbomb*
> 
> I can't get all of my speakers to run, its a 5.1 system. All speakers are being recognized, but only front (green port) and my subwolf (orange port {bass+center port}) are outputting sound. Orange and black ports are plugged in, but center and rear speakers aren't playing sound. My speakers are old creative speakers, when I try to use the creative applications they will not work with my speakers =[
> Halp?


Wonder if this could be a Windows setting?


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lobsterbomb*
> 
> I can't get all of my speakers to run, its a 5.1 system. All speakers are being recognized, but only front (green port) and my subwolf (orange port {bass+center port}) are outputting sound. Orange and black ports are plugged in, but center and rear speakers aren't playing sound. My speakers are old creative speakers, when I try to use the creative applications they will not work with my speakers =[
> Halp?
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if this could be a Windows setting?
Click to expand...

Nah its the ****ty onboard sound. I caved and bought a card

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vonalka

Hey Guys - I recently updated the BIOS to 1402 and when the system rebooted it would not boot to windows, it would just have a blinking cursor in the top left of the screen. I tried using a USB drive to flash back to the 1301 BIOS, but it didn't make any difference.

Any ideas?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> crosshair and sabertooth sucks,
> gigabyte rulezz
> please rep+


Go away TROLL. no place for you here!


----------



## Tweeky

unplug all usb *drives* in usb ports then try

i use 1402 and it works good

check to see if the bios shows your boot drive

check to see if the bios shows your boot drive as the first boot drive

check the led light for the boot drive what does it do

reflash with 1402 its good it might have been a bad flash

reset the bios to defaults F5 then set boot drive setting for your system


----------



## munnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> i finally replaced my dead H100 by a "cheap Kit"(150€)
> 1 * Waterblock CPU EK-Supreme LT - UNI Nickel (EN) Plexi
> 1 * Magicool - Radiator Xtreme 240 (240S) full copper
> 1 * Pump EK-DCP 2.2 (400lph)
> 1 * Réservoir Combo DCP 2.2
> 3 * Fans Yate Loon D12SH (2200rpm) or Yate Loon D12SM (1650rpm)
> 1 * EK-DCP PUMP mounting plate KIT
> 2 meters Masterkleer 10/13 Transparent tube
> 6 * EK-PSC Fitting 10mm - 1/4" Nickel
> 1 * Liquid EK-Ekoolant Blue UV (concentred 100ml)
> 1 * Thermal Paste Arctic Cooling MX-2 (2g)
> 2 * Zalman F3 120mm pull
> 2 * Xygmatek CLF-F1251 push
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fully happy, back to 4ghz with excellent temps


What cpu you use?


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> unplug all usb *drives* in usb ports then try
> i use 1402 and it works good
> check to see if the bios shows your boot drive
> check to see if the bios shows your boot drive as the first boot drive
> check the led light for the boot drive what does it do
> reflash with 1402 its good it might have been a bad flash
> reset the bios to defaults F5 then set boot drive setting for your system


Thanks - I will try that when I get home. My BIOS also has what I can only describe as artifacting - noticed another user in the ROG forums having the same problem and people blamed updating the BIOS from windows - have you hear of this before:


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> What cpu you use?


a good old 1090t...







....(back to 4.1ghz stable now)


----------



## richie_2010

von do you have wc on your gpus or the 620 mod, i had that issue when i did the bolts to tigh, ive downgraded in windows as bios wouldnt do it and mine never went likee that


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> von do you have wc on your gpus or the 620 mod, i had that issue when i did the bolts to tigh, ive downgraded in windows as bios wouldnt do it and mine never went likee that


I am using a H-100 on my CPU and GPU's are just stock fans.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> Thanks - I will try that when I get home. My BIOS also has what I can only describe as artifacting - noticed another user in the ROG forums having the same problem and people blamed updating the BIOS from windows - have you hear of this before:


down load a new bios 1402 from asus

put it on a thumb drive

*set bios to defaults F5*

always use asus ez flash 2 in the bios under tools

set up hard drives in your bios

reboot

also check and test your video connection if possible try new cable and/or video card

try just one video card at a time


----------



## munnis

Are these psu voltages normal?
http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/oj9zjkgt/2012070421.24.54.jpg


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> Are these psu voltages normal?
> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/oj9zjkgt/2012070421.24.54.jpg


Aye, Should be, my 12V+ reading is at 11.78V right now :/


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> down load a new bios 1402 from asus
> put it on a thumb drive
> *set bios to defaults F5*
> always use asus ez flash 2 in the bios under tools
> set up hard drives in your bios
> reboot
> 
> also check and test your video connection if possible try new cable and/or video card
> try just one video card at a time


Thanks Tweeky, +rep. Followed your instructions - flashed BIOS to 1402 off a USB drive, after rebooting it still had the same problem. I unplugged everything except the boot SSD and then it worked.

I am now adding everything back in one at a time - so far all drives connected and it still works.

The only strange thing is that the BIOS screen is still highly messed like the image I posted earlier.

Plus, I tried to manually set my ram to 1866, because when set to AUTO it only runs at 1333, but the system wouldn't boot at all so I had to go back in and change it back to auto.

I am going to add back in the second GPU now and hopefully everything will still work

Update: Added everything back, including second GPU and everything is working. Running everything at stock right now and doing a 3dm11 test - score just came up at P10850.

Will probably run it a stock setting for a few days before OC'ing it back up again


----------



## HK_47

I've been having Issues with my Crosshair V, hopefully somebody can shed some light on this, I thought it was a bios related issue but I Reset the cmos multiple times, and also updated to 1402, installed a fresh copy of windows 7, but I keep getting the screen "bootmgr missing ctrl + alt + delete to reboot", now the bios seems to be resetting the boot order on its own, no matter how many times I set it, I'll get the computer to work fine, boot into windows and everything, even plays games, I haven't noticed a single blue screen, but whenever I leave the pc unattended to, for say 10 minutes, I'll come back with the same black screen "bootmgr missing ctrl + alt + delete to reboot"

edit : I have everything set to factory defaults, I'm not running any overclocked settings


----------



## munnis

change mb battery


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> I keep getting the screen "bootmgr missing ctrl + alt + delete to reboot",


I've had that same error before learning to make sure ALL other HDD's are disconnected during Windows install.


----------



## munnis

do you use raid0?


----------



## HK_47

I did some more googling on this issue, I think It might be memory related, possibly one of my dimm's is going haywire, I took one of the sticks out, it seems to be running fine, if the problem persists I'll try disconnecting all the extra drives and re-install windows again.


----------



## ihatelolcats

you can fix it without reinstalling, ive done it. but it doesnt make sense for that to be the problem if windows boots sometimes. and it definitely shouldnt crash your computer


----------



## munnis

What is folding and is that good board for that?


----------



## AccellGarage

Hey all ...

Why CPUZ ROG getting different with CPUZ not ROG, same version 1.61 ?

True CPUZ on right image dan left is ROG are odd.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> I've been having Issues with my Crosshair V, hopefully somebody can shed some light on this, I thought it was a bios related issue but I Reset the cmos multiple times, and also updated to 1402, installed a fresh copy of windows 7, but I keep getting the screen "bootmgr missing ctrl + alt + delete to reboot", now the bios seems to be resetting the boot order on its own, no matter how many times I set it, I'll get the computer to work fine, boot into windows and everything, even plays games, I haven't noticed a single blue screen, but whenever I leave the pc unattended to, for say 10 minutes, I'll come back with the same black screen "bootmgr missing ctrl + alt + delete to reboot"
> edit : I have everything set to factory defaults, I'm not running any overclocked settings


i had that **** when one of my barrucuda died, i unplugged it and no more problems (i tryed it on other pc and it gave other problems , so it was really dead)....


----------



## munnis

how i can get money for folding and what is folding?


----------



## mrinfinit3

Google is your friend. And you so not get paid for folding ([email protected]) its simply a donation of little time and computing power. Please use the search on these forums for the correct topic to post your questions.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> how i can get money for folding and what is folding?


You can get money for folding if you have a ridiculously powerful rig, and you can rent it out to people for folding. I don't think there is any other way you can get money from it.

Folding is basically for trying to understand how proteins fold which cause dementia and other types of diseases we don't fully understand. The client is used to create one of the most powerful super computers in the world by combining all the computers around the world that use the client. You can read more about it here

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ


----------



## lobsterbomb

Thanks for the responses. I installed my asus xonar sound card from my old computer, gave up on the on board.


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> i had that **** when one of my barrucuda died, i unplugged it and no more problems (i tryed it on other pc and it gave other problems , so it was really dead)....


I thought it was the memory for the longest time but I tried both sticks separately, I no longer have the bootmgr issue, but the system still freezes about once an hour, even down-clocked the memory, maybe the crucial M4 is dying :/ I'm going to try installing windows on my western digital caviar see what happens.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> I thought it was the memory for the longest time but I tried both sticks separately, I no longer have the bootmgr issue, but the system still freezes about once an hour, even down-clocked the memory, maybe the crucial M4 is dying :/ I'm going to try installing windows on my western digital caviar see what happens.


what was weird with this was that the os wasnt installed on the dead barraccuda but on a SSD ...perhaps u can try to disconnect your other HDDs if you have...before reinstalling the os on ur SSD because it seem that having a dead secondary HDD can give this error while trying to boot the main one


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> what was weird with this was that the os wasnt installed on the dead barraccuda but on a SSD ...perhaps u can try to disconnect your other HDDs if you have...before reinstalling the os on ur SSD because it seem that having a dead secondary HDD can give this error while trying to boot the main one


I have 3 drives, seagate 500gb, wd 500gb, and 64gb crucial m4 ssd. I've disconnected all of them except for the WD500gb now running a clean copy of win7.
I'm going to attempt to do some gaming, see if there are any freezes or crashes, one of these drives is dead, just a real annoying process finding out which one I guess.


----------



## munnis

hi i have hd4650 graphics card and can i use with this mb 9600gt for psyhix card for hd4650? And wat slot i must use


----------



## HK_47

After 3 days of nightmares I finally figured out the problem was my dying seagate hard drive, it was causing the entire system to freeze/crash and messing with the boot order. I would like to thank everyone that gave me advise on this issue, I was stumped, In all my time of building rigs I've had many hard drives fail but never had a secondary drive crash the system!! my rig is working great now, gamed for about 3 hours the other day no crashing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> hi i have hd4650 graphics card and can i use with this mb 9600gt for psyhix card for hd4650? And wat slot i must use


yes this board has 3 PCIe slots, you can fit up to 3 gfx cards, crossfire or SLI, I haven't done multi card setups but I would assume you put the HD4650 in slot #1, and the 9600gt in slot #3, but those are rather low end cards, you would be better off getting a budget board and newer gpu.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131754
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130625
^ those two would cost around $260, It would be alot faster compared to a $220 Crosshair V with those old GPU's


----------



## Atomfix

Could anyone shed some light on why the "Ez-Flash" utility doesn't work when I try to boot it from the BIOS? screen just stays blank, re-applying the BIOS update from AI Suite doesn't solve the issue :/


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Could anyone shed some light on why the "Ez-Flash" utility doesn't work when I try to boot it from the BIOS? screen just stays blank, re-applying the BIOS update from AI Suite doesn't solve the issue :/


You should be able to flash the bios with ROG connect, have you tried that? maybe it will fix the Ez-Flash Issue.
Quote:


> How to use the ASUS Republic of Gamers USB BIOS flash back
> 
> The minimum hardware requirements for USB BIOS flash back is to have a Motherboard with ATX Power Supply on and plugged into the wall. You do not need to have a CPU, RAM, Graphics Card, or Hard Drive connected to the system.
> The system does not need to be turned on or pass POST (Power On Self Test)
> 
> 1. Acquire a USB Thumb Drive
> 2. Format the USB drive with a FAT32 file system
> 3. Download the latest BIOS for your motherboard and place the extracted ROM file on the USB drive
> 4. Be sure to rename your file according to the motherboard model. If you have an Rampage III extreme, rename the file to R3E. If you have a Maximus IV Extreme rename the file to R4E.
> 5. Place the USB drive into the ROG Connect USB Port
> Attachment 1860
> 
> 5. Hold the Rog connect button down for 5 seconds and an amber light near the BIOS chips will flash for several seconds and when flashing has stopped the BIOS has been successfully updated..






http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?1142-How-to-use-ASUS-ROG-USB-BIOS-Flashback


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> You should be able to flash the bios with ROG connect, have you tried that? maybe it will fix the Ez-Flash Issue.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> How to use the ASUS Republic of Gamers USB BIOS flash back
> The minimum hardware requirements for USB BIOS flash back is to have a Motherboard with ATX Power Supply on and plugged into the wall. You do not need to have a CPU, RAM, Graphics Card, or Hard Drive connected to the system.
> The system does not need to be turned on or pass POST (Power On Self Test)
> 1. Acquire a USB Thumb Drive
> 2. Format the USB drive with a FAT32 file system
> 3. Download the latest BIOS for your motherboard and place the extracted ROM file on the USB drive
> 4. Be sure to rename your file according to the motherboard model. If you have an Rampage III extreme, rename the file to R3E. If you have a Maximus IV Extreme rename the file to R4E.
> 5. Place the USB drive into the ROG Connect USB Port
> Attachment 1860
> 5. Hold the Rog connect button down for 5 seconds and an amber light near the BIOS chips will flash for several seconds and when flashing has stopped the BIOS has been successfully updated..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?1142-How-to-use-ASUS-ROG-USB-BIOS-Flashback
Click to expand...

Thanks, Now this I did not know I'll have to try this, and hope it would fix Ez-Flash


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> After 3 days of nightmares I finally figured out the problem was my dying seagate hard drive, it was causing the entire system to freeze/crash and messing with the boot order. I would like to thank everyone that gave me advise on this issue, I was stumped, In all my time of building rigs I've had many hard drives fail but never had a secondary drive crash the system!! my rig is working great now, gamed for about 3 hours the other day no crashing.


glad to hear this mate


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Could anyone shed some light on why the "Ez-Flash" utility doesn't work when I try to boot it from the BIOS? screen just stays blank, re-applying the BIOS update from AI Suite doesn't solve the issue :/


your thumb drive must be formated fat32 and used in a usb 2.0 slot and pluged in before you turn on the computer


----------



## munnis

thumbs up if you use usb stick for windows installing








Its faster and safer than use dvd or cd


----------



## richie_2010

i do i just have to remember not to plug it into the usb3 port or use the drivers for it lol. 2 days last time trying to install it lol


----------



## munnis

i did nerd rage and now i must RMA my board


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> i did nerd rage and now i must RMA my board


???....hammer ?


----------



## truckerguy

BFH?


----------



## munnis

screwdriver








watercooling water on board and now rma


----------



## ihatelolcats

so i have two 6870s in crossfire
could i run another pci-e 3870 card at the same time?
not to help them render but as a separate thing, running boinc


----------



## munnis

anyone tried this board with 4x8gb ram?


----------



## immortalityoc

I'm getting mine delivered today!


----------



## munnis

do some picutes if you get it


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> anyone tried this board with 4x8gb ram?


if i remember right, the max is 16Gigs
but i could totally be wrong on this


----------



## UncleBlitz

from the official specs it should be 32....

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#specifications


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> screwdriver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watercooling water on board and now rma


I think that will count as user damage so the RMA won't cover it. You can try though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> if i remember right, the max is 16Gigs
> but i could totally be wrong on this


It's 32GB


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I think that will count as user damage so the RMA won't cover it. You can try though.
> It's 32GB


ahh see?
i prolly shulda looked up specs before i started spewing junk outa my mouth (or hands rather....typing







)

question:
Anyone know what waterblock i can use to cool the (mosfets or south bridge...not sure which one)
it's the one with the heatsink that has the ROG logo on it

EDIT: looks like it's the south bridge









EDIT2: ok this is the one i want but i can't find it as just the SB block
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14503/ex-blc-1004/Heatkiller_MB-SET_ASUS_Crosshair_V_-_Full_Coverage_Water_Block_Kit_-_Nickel_Top_11412.html
any leads on this would be awesome


----------



## kahboom

Just ordered a second crossfire v motherboard today, going to put the fx 8120 in that one in the bedroom with two hd 7950s


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Wonder if this could be a Windows setting?


Yes, this is what I meant when I talked about the difference between the drivers Microsoft supplied versus the latest RealTek drivers. When setting up the speaker configuration, each driver presented the speaker choices differently. I have a Quad speaker setup with sub attached, I wasn't offered a Quad choice but had to select 5.1 and disable the speakers I wasn't using. With enough fiddling I was able to get sound to all four speakers.


----------



## fairuszero

Just a heads up guys, they just released Crosshair V Formula BIOS 1503.


----------



## richie_2010

i think this is a good bios, at the min im on 3.3ghz at 1.2v on my 1055t


----------



## leo5111

im in, i cant remember if i ever signed in here before


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fairuszero*
> 
> Just a heads up guys, they just released Crosshair V Formula BIOS 1503.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> i think this is a good bios, at the min im on 3.3ghz at 1.2v on my 1055t


Anyone else vouch for 1503? Is it just a stability fix and is it stable? Anyone have any improvements? I am usually one of the first to try a new bios but I just finally got things in a working order by getting around it all but if this fix improves performance (and perhaps a fix for my nic) I would be willing to give it a go myself.


----------



## ihatelolcats

it seems ok. just installed today though


----------



## Fett4Real

New here, had my board for two weeks now...read on the Asus ROG forum yesterday that a few people have had issues with the latest BIOS, and if yours is working may not want to update. Wanted to see what all you guys were experiencing with it.


----------



## ihatelolcats

well...looks like those forums are down
i'll check back later

i don't really see that anyone had problems on the rog site...


----------



## skellattarr

I'm afraid to try the new bios think I'll stick with 1402


----------



## Fett4Real

I think skellattarr read the threads where people are having issues with the new BIOS also...There is only 2 or so people who have had success with it. But I think I saw more then 2 with issues.


----------



## pirates712

Anyone know if there's a place in the US that sells the EK block for this mobo?


----------



## kahboom

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14502/ex-blc-1003/Heatkiller_MB-SET_ASUS_Crosshair_V_-_Full_Coverage_Water_Block_Kit_-_Copper_Top_11410.html Frozencpu.com has the motherboard block and there in the usa


----------



## kahboom

if you want the ek-fb instead it looks like you will have to order from the uk or canada


----------



## skellattarr

hi guys i like a little help with my overclocking settings. so far my cpu bus is 220mghz and my cpu ratio is 20 and these are my volts
cpu 1.425v
cpu/nb 1.25v
dram 1.65v
rest auto
now my digi vrm settings is
cpu load line high
cpu/nb load line regular
cpu over current protection 120%
cpu/nb over current protection 100%
cpu pwm phase control is extreme
cpu voltage freq is auto
now i don't know what to set my ht link to rite now its 2200mhz and my nb is 2420mhz im stable at these setting but i want to get to 4.6ghz what should i set my ht link to and my nb and voltages and keep the temps down?
cpu fx 8150
crosshair v formula
16gb 2 sets of 2x4gb mushkin 2133mhz memory


----------



## skellattarr

i raised the ht link to 2420 same as my nb all running well still stable going to up my vcore a little and raise my cpu ratio to 21 for 4.6ghz


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skellattarr*
> 
> i raised the ht link to 2420 same as my nb all running well still stable going to up my vcore a little and raise my cpu ratio to 21 for 4.6ghz


This is a very good guilde to OCing the FX cpu

http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming


----------



## aas88keyz

Please add. I tried this about a month ago and haven't seen an add yet. Let me know if I am doing something wrong so I can correct it. Thanks.

OCN User Name: aas88keyz
CPU Type: FX-8120
CPUZ Validation: 

or

OCN User Name: aas88keyz
CPU Type: FX-8120
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2456599


----------



## learn it all

i have the asus crosshair V formula with fx8150, 32gb (4X 8gb) geil evo corsa series 1866 ram , and nortua NH-D14 cpu cooler,,
ISSUE... will the cooler fit on this board with this ram because im using all 4 slots??

Thanks for your time


----------



## ihatelolcats

you may need to remove the heatsinks from the ram if they are taller than 44mm


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> you may need to remove the heatsinks from the ram if they are taller than 44mm


Definitely no clearance problem if your running Sams.









How are you liking your CHV ihatelolcats? I just pulled the trigger on one this morning from Geeks. Couldn't resist @ $149. I needed a mobo to put together another rig, so I am going to use this M5A97 EVO and my 555 for that and will be sporting a CHV in the Cannonball Fxpress!


----------



## ihatelolcats

that's a good price for one. it's a real powerhouse. i think it's my strongest component
the only thing i was disappointed in was the fan header setup. you can only control the CPU (2) and chassis (3) fans with speedfan. i was hoping each header would be independently controllable. one can dream


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> that's a good price for one. it's a real powerhouse. i think it's my strongest component
> the only thing i was disappointed in was the fan header setup. you can only control the CPU (2) and chassis (3) fans with speedfan. i was hoping each header would be independently controllable. one can dream


Glad I sprung for the NZXT slider fan controller to go with my new box then. I have a fairly good one on my Praetorian, but one of the temperature sensors keeps screwing up and it beeps to tell me- annoying. I was already getting a new case- a NZXT, because I also got a Thermaltake Pro W/C and I did not want to cut up this pretty aluminum Praetorian to make W/C work on it. So the Praetorian with the M5A97 EVO and my old 555 is going to become the wife's new home rig and I am going to migrate the Game rig over to the NZXT case.

New case:


And the matching fan controller:


----------



## ihatelolcats

good choice
i could use a new case, mine's cut to hell and the back panel won't go on


----------



## Kalistoval

i just updated my bios from 1402 to the 1503 using my usb via ez flash and it booted right up no problems thus far i wonder if this update is a hint for the upcoming piledriver


----------



## mwl5apv

I am having a bit of a pickle here guys.

I was installing windows on a friends hard drive. I disconnected my drives and plugged his into the first data port. And out of nowhere the drive was no longer recognized. I tried a different drive still nothing, different cables and no go. However if I plug it into a different sata port its recognized and works as normal. It seems that niether of the sata ports on that first set of two recognize anything(if your looking at the face of the board, its the first two furthest down). Are the ports dead? Could it be a bios issue? Are there any other things I can try? I really hope I don't need to swap the board with all of the horror Rma stories with Asus.

Also if I were to swap for another crosshair v. Can I just plug and go? Or will I need to reinstall everything and retest my overclocks as with any other new motherboard?

Please help.


----------



## sumonpathak

umm...can u provide a pic of the ports...i cannot make out which ports u r talking about....


----------



## mwl5apv

The two right angled sata ports closest to the bottom of the board. I'm thinking their numbered either
1and2 or 1and3


----------



## sumonpathak

try installing this AMD Chipset Driver V3.0.825.0 for Windows 64bit XP & 64bit Vista & 64bit 7...those boards are controlled by SB 950 controller...so am guessing they are either disabled by bios...or not responding because they dont have the drivers installed...
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download

let me know what happens...have the board lying around but no proccy...so cant really replicate ur issue in real life


----------



## mwl5apv

Ill try the drivers. But not even my SSD or other HDD's are seen in either of those first two ports. And my SSD is my regular windows drive.


----------



## sumonpathak

motherboards are weird creations my friend.....they never fail to amaze me


----------



## skellattarr

there is some settings in the bios for your sata ports i don't remember what they are but they are there if you take a look


----------



## mwl5apv

i went through all the settings i could and wasn't able to find a thing. nothing worked in those first two ports. All the enable/disable settings were for sata pors 1-4 and 5-6. not individual settings. so I know that them being disabled isnt the issue. I wonder if the copy of windows i was using might have corrupted the bios? Maybe a bios update? I was currently on 1301, but have 1402 and 1503 on my flash drive.

EDIT: tried numerous motherboard/ harddrive combos and same results. went ahead and cleared my cmos and flashed my bios to 1402 as a last resort. Issue seems to have been fixed and running perfectly fine for the last few hours.


----------



## leo5111

can anyone help? i need the actual driver cd person who sold me board didnt give it to me


----------



## mwl5apv

everything on the cd you can get off teh asus website.

http://usa.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo5111*
> 
> can anyone help? i need the actual driver cd person who sold me board didnt give it to me


you normally can grab all what s on the dvd (updated) ; @ least imo all what u need to run the board with no problems from here:
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download

editmwl5apv...that s it


----------



## leo5111

certain drivers wont install if you have the file in windows server 2008 r2 BUT will install if you select have disk to install dont ask me why


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> i went through all the settings i could and wasn't able to find a thing. nothing worked in those first two ports. All the enable/disable settings were for sata pors 1-4 and 5-6. not individual settings. so I know that them being disabled isnt the issue. I wonder if the copy of windows i was using might have corrupted the bios? Maybe a bios update? I was currently on 1301, but have 1402 and 1503 on my flash drive.
> EDIT: tried numerous motherboard/ harddrive combos and same results. went ahead and cleared my cmos and flashed my bios to 1402 as a last resort. Issue seems to have been fixed and running perfectly fine for the last few hours.


Ok well after about 10 hours of use I went to take a shower, when I came out the system was at the black start up screen saying please insert boot disk. It looks like the problem came back. And while the system was on and running the it seems as though the motherboard lost those first 2 sata Ports again. Does anybody have any idea what might be going on? According to SSD life the SSD is at perfect health.


----------



## Tweeky

you might try a new battery and then reset the bios and do not use saved profiles start over because saved profiles will not go from bios to bios


----------



## mwl5apv

I manually input all my overclocks. and clear cmos before an bios flashing.

I have noticed that the issue is on and off, with any hard drive. whether it be my ssd or one of my mechanical drives. now, here are a few screen shots.










I am getting an alert with HdTune. The number highlighted in yellow was at a value of 2 last night before the issue came back(see my prev post). It now sits at 84 but has not changed yet. So far I am able to use my computer like normal. In the screenshot above you can see ssdlife reads perfectly fine. I went ahead and ran As SSD benchmark to see what it says and i got the following pop-up half way through. what does this mean?



















these are the final results of as ssd.

Im leaning towards it either being bad cables or those sata ports. The issue still seems to be very inconsistent. Hardware failure maybe? I don't think its a driver issue..... Or would a driver issue cause hard drive recognition problems like i'm having? wouldn't it affect all the ports instead of just 2 of them?

I will continue to test and try to isolate what it might be a little better and will report back. But if anyone out there has any ideas or suggestions please let me know


----------



## Tweeky

you may like to try:

do you get error report for mechanical hard drives

a corrupted driver may cause trouble

do you get error reports on other sata ports 1-4

run Microsoft check-disk form command prompt all 5 stages

run full virus scanner

if any part of your system is overclocked set to defaults and retest

if you have taken any of your boot drives from another motherboard without reformatting they will contain drivers from your other

motherboard windows will find them and try to use them and they most likely will have conflicts

is it ?

motherboard

bios

driver software

os

cables

power connectors

drives


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> you may like to try:
> do you get error report for mechanical hard drives
> a corrupted driver may cause trouble
> do you get error reports on other sata ports 1-4
> run Microsoft check-disk form command prompt all 5 stages
> run full virus scanner
> if any part of your system is overclocked set to defaults and retest
> if you have taken any of your boot drives from another motherboard without reformatting they will contain drivers from your other
> motherboard windows will find them and try to use them and they most likely will have conflicts
> 
> is it ?
> motherboard
> bios
> driver software
> os
> cables
> power connectors
> drives


-Can't be bios as i have clear cmos and am at loaded defaults, and have tried 2 different versions(currently on 1402 and tried a fresh flash of 1301)
-Motherboard hardware failure is stil an open possibilty
-Drivers...I went ahead and uninstalled all amd sata drivers and physical driver drivers. And fresh reinstalled the latest chipset drivers from asus and amd ahci drivers as well. So far i was able to run the pc for a bit with no problems. And have it running at home now. will report back when i get home and see how thigns look.
-OS corruption is still an open possiblity.
-cables i have swapped back and forth. I whipped out the brand new cables i got with my motherbaord and will put one of them on as soon as i get home later today if issue continues.
-power connectors....all sata power connectors are attatched properly. And all 3 of my drives along with my optical driver are on the same Sata connector branch from the psu. None of the other have acted up.
-The drive itself i suppose it is still a possibility, but with the fact that all the drives have acted the same way in those first two ports i doubt its my ssd. And wouldn't ssd life pop anything up if teh driver were going?

looking at my screenshots, i think driver issues might have been one of the prominent problems. Because if it was strictly hardware based would windows give me that message? I have run all of my security scanners and all is well. I will run check-disk when i get home. The last time i got the warning in hd tune was when my 500gb caviar black had a bad sata cable. Swapped the cable and all was well with that. I will continue to monitor the ssd and see if the value there rises for the ssd.


----------



## The Sandman

mwl5apv:

As far as the HD Tune error, I too have a BLK WD 500AAKS with the exact same error.
I researched a year or more back, ended up emailing HD Tune support and in my case it turned out to be a glich within HD Tune.

I really don't think this should be an issue.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> mwl5apv:
> As far as the HD Tune error, I too have a BLK WD 500AAKS with the exact same error.
> I researched a year or more back, ended up emailing HD Tune support and in my case it turned out to be a glich within HD Tune.
> I really don't think this should be an issue.


I did the same thing actually when my hard drive issue came up before. However for me it was indeed a bad cable. As stated earlier, I swaped cables and all was good.


----------



## kahboom

ordered a ek-fb for my motherboard can't wait to install


----------



## CesarNYC

So has any one had good experience with UEFI Windows OS install and RAID? I know there isn't much point to it but I just wanted to give it a try. I updated the Bios to 1503, I made a RAID 0 array with four Force 3 120 GB using the latest SSD firmware, and braced for impact (installed Windows 7 with UEFI option). The install was fast and uneventful. But within a few hours I noticed unstable behavior (I left everything at stock clocks so its not that), I would get system pop ups telling me services crashed, and on one reboot I got the check disk utility starting up and finding corrupt files.

I am pretty confident on how everything was installed, but I decided to be thorough and try again. Pretty much within 30 minutes of this second install I was noticing wonky behavior.

I went back to a non UEFI install of windows, kept the same raid array, and everything is running butter smooth again. Go figure.

So I am curious if anyone is running 100% stable with a UEFI install and RAID?


----------



## osiricat

Hi guys!

I've a really weird issue with my Crosshair V and an Intel series 520 180GB SSD. Well... lets begin by my config:

AMD 1090T @4GHZ / ASUS CROSSHAIR V (LASTEST BIOS 1.5.X) / 2X4GB CORSAIR DOMINATOR @1.800 / SSD INTEL 180GB SERIES 520 / 2X1TB WD BLACK/ DVD-RW LiteOn/2x BR-RW LiteON/sapphire7950/w7 x64 Ultimate

I`ve read MANY threaths about SSD troubleshootings guides / tuning guides including http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds , try clean installation and reinstall EVERYTHING with no luck.

What happend? The first time I install my SSD, I had read/writes between 250to460Mbps...










But this last one month... after that transfer rates drops to 120-140Mbps...










I tried:

INTEL SSD toolbox (version 3.0.3) and make TRIM optimize tool...










Install AMD lastest chipset drivers (12.6.x http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/raid_windows.aspx )

Roll back to Microsoft AHCI/IDE Drivers (also tried AHCI drivers from asus: http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=es-es&m=Crosshair+V+Formula&p=1&s=24










Flash BIOS to 1.3/1.4/1.5 releases... Try in SATA in AHCI mode (it supposed to be on this mode!) and IDE....

Format c:// and clean installation....

It seems to be an issue with SSD... BUT: I figure out that somethings probably wrong with the mobo/driver/sata port:










With Crystaldiskinfo v5, all drivers SSD and HDDS are in SATA2 mode?!?!?! I triple check everything in BIOS, an all the SATA controllers are ENABLE in AHCI mode... so, I dont understand *** happend!!, any ideas?


----------



## CesarNYC

Not sure if you have already tried this but when you say clean install, do you mean you did a secure erase/wipe with parted magic and reinstalled the OS? It was a hassle before since the Crosshair V freezes the SATA Ports, but the newer Partiion magic versions have the option to put the PC into sleep mode, which does unlock this boards SATA ports.

If this brings back your speeds then you know its something wrong with the garbage collection/trim.


----------



## osiricat

Nop, still not do a secure erase, will be the next step....










any other suggestion?


----------



## CesarNYC

I don't have many ideas besides the Secure wipe, which to my knowledge is the quickest way to restore your SSD to full speed. I clone the hard drive, secure wipe, and reimage. I would swap out SATA cables to be thorough, but I don't think thats it. Assuming you are installing Windows 7 with default configuration/services, you install the latest AMD chipset driver and should be good to go. I unfortunately do not have any experience with Intel SSDs, just crucial and corsair. You should just need to let the computer idle and do its trim/garbage collection thing to keep the SSD speeds from degrading too bad.

If you are hammering the SSD with tests and installing/reinstalling OS over and over again, without doing a secure wipe in between, that might explain some of the slow down. My sequential read speeds are around 750MB/s right now with my raid set up. I just did an install a few days ago, I will test again early next month and let you know if I see any significant slow down.


----------



## osiricat

Thanks Cesar, today I'll try to do the clone and securewipe and let you know what happend. I cant believe the good speeds last only 1 month, before this drive I own an intel x25m (+msi gd80 890fx) and this SSD manteined its performance until 2 years of use and abuse, dont understand what happend with this drive/motherboard


----------



## Jagged_Steel

I ordered a Crosshair V from Geeks. The refurbished unit with full retail package (supposedly) was $149. I am leery of anything refurbished of course, but Geeks has been in business for a long time and I have read many people have good experiences with them. Thus far that has not been the case for me. Right after I ordered it last Monday (7-31?), the page said "out of stock" . I suspect they were actually out of stock when they accepted my order and had to wait until they had another one to send me. They delayed shipping it for 3 or 4 days, I got an E-mail last Friday saying they finally shipped it. When I received it Tuesday and unpackaged it the one thing that was missing was the MANUAL! No biggie I thought and downloaded the .pdf manual. When I examined the board, there were two things that I noticed. First, there was a small dent on a shiny badge that appears to have no ill effects, and the second thing I noticed was that the VRM/NB heatsink was misaligned . Specifically there is a piece that slides in a connects the two heatsinks together and it protrudes farther from one side . When I rocked it back and forth it did not feel like it was making good contact. I tried to realign this, even pulling off the heatsink and discovered that the NB had something resembling Silly Putty gooped on the chip, with none actually where it is supposed to be. I cleaned it and applied some real TP. I was unable to get the alignment problem fixed, it felt like the heatpipe was going to bend, so I gave up and re-mounted the unit. It seemed to feel right after this so I proceeded to assemble the new rig, along with a new Thermaltake W2 PRO watercooler and a new NZXT case.

I got it all together with my FX-4170 and the rest of the pieces from my current rig, plugged it in and NOTHING. The board would power up, all fans would spin, but not a blink on the monitor, and no beeps at all. I then of course checked all connections and card slots, everything was perfect. I had heard about the BIOS issues with FX CPUs, so I was prepared and stuck my 555 in and got the same thing. NOTHING. I then examined the board very carefully, and noticed that the BIOS chip was not quite sitting right in its socket. I stuck my finger on it with the board powered up and the BIOS chip was so hot it nearly burned me. I decided to pull it and I discovered that several of the pins had been bent over on to each other, obviously shorting everything out. It looked like a Caveman had pounded it into the socket with a rock. Undaunted, I then proceeded to carefully straighten out the severely bent pins on the DIP and of course one of them fluttered away like a dandelion petal.....:facepalm: Still hopeful, I saw that the stub might actually be long enough to make contact in the socket, so I re-inserted it. When I fired up the rig again I got a chirp and the ASUS screen appeared , but pressing delete or F1 did nothing, and then got to this:


The part you cant see because of the flash says the EC data or files are corrupted. Do you think the chips is ruined or can it be flashed with a correct BIOS? I already have the correct BIOS on a USB, tried the ROG connect deal, but nothing happened. I have not found exact instructions as to how that is supposed to work, so I tried holding the ROG Connect switch to the "ON" position for 30 seconds and then switching it back while powered up. Also tried it power off. Nothing. Am I doing something wrong? IF I decide to keep this board, I will get a new one eventually, but right now I am really trying to figure out whether to keep this mobo or not. I have read about people getting free new BIOS chips from ASUS due to the wonk FX BIOS issue, do you think they will send me one even though I did not purchase it "new"? Has anyone gone through this process? Should I keep this mobo? They don't have any in stock right now so I would have to get a refund.

Edit to add: When I took this picture, I was trying a ps/2 keyboard, and it says no keyboard, when I try a USB keyboard it shows up, but still does not enter BIOS when delete or F1 are pressed.



I got my top tech-cat Joker on the problem, but he hasn't quite got er figured out yet.


----------



## richie_2010

i think its the bios chip you may need a new one, email asus and they should send a new one out 2 ya.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> i think its the bios chip you may need a new one, email asus and they should send a new one out 2 ya.


I talked to them on the phone and I was directed to us.estore.asus.com - which of course is down for servicing. I had heard about people getting new BIOS chips for free, but it does not appear to be the case for me. Does anyone know for sure if this BIOS chip is actually ruined gauging by that screen? Would it reach this point if the BIOS chip was not functioning at all? Is it possible to flash this one? If so how? BIOS flashing is a complete mystery to me, I have read what I can, but nothing seems to add up.


----------



## CesarNYC

tough call. Do you continue to sink money into this mobo and get a new bios chip? Or do you go through the hassle of pulling the board out and getting a refund. I don't know if someone would be willing to pull out their bios chip and see if they get this same message?

In your shoes I would chalk this up to experience and get rid of it, this one has the potential to cost you more.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

I am pretty sure I will send it back. I am going to call again and see if they will have CHVs in stock again soon so I can exchange . My only option right now is return with Geeks. They say I will get 100% refund, and I already have the return FedEx stamp so it won't cost anything. This is the first bum piece of gear I have had in a long time. I was expecting better from them really. I figured at the very least they must plug all of the boards in and check them before they go out, but there is no way they did that to this one. The way that BIOS chip was smashed in the socket rendered the whole mobo non functional. Who knows what else got cooked because of that. Missed a CHV on OpenBox Egg yesterday, I should have jumped on it. The thing is , I need a mobo right now to build a new rig for my wife, she needs a new home work setup and I was going to use this M5A97 EVO and my old 555 for it, and get a better mobo for this rig. Full price for either the Sabertooth or Crosshair is just too steep for my taste. Geeks does have Sabertooths right now for $109. Luck of the draw I guess.

Maybe the BIOS chip fell out and the helpful janitor at Geeks popped it back in using his mop handle.


----------



## Tweeky

I would send it back as soon as possible because refurbish boards are boards some one else sent back because it do not work and/or they overclocked it til it quit working and then they bundle it with what ever old parts they did not want

Very few people ever send back a good board

Old pre bulldozer boards that came with bios 0705 or earlier required a *new bios chip* for bulldozer to work with all its features

There is a white label next to the 24-pin power connector the last 4 numbers show the original bios that came with that board


----------



## Jagged_Steel

That's not quite right though Tweek. Go cruise the reviews on Newegg. For a lot of the negative reviews the issue is obviously PEBKAC. Lots of perfectly good stuff gets returned all the time just because people don't assemble it correctly. Buyers remorse is another thing too, a lot of people get something and have changed their minds or already gotten something else. I was surprised that Geeks obviously did not check this one before it was shipped, I was expecting more. I am still open to trying to fix this one though, if anybody knows something I should try I am all ears.


----------



## Tweeky

partly re posted

Old pre bulldozer boards that came with bios 0705 or earlier required a *different bios chip* for bulldozer to work with all its features

There is a white label next to the 24-pin power connector the last 4 numbers show the original bios that came with that board


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Yep, mine is 0705, I checked this earlier. I have tried it with my 555 and what I get is exactly the same. The screen I posted above shows my 555. It should function even with the old BIOS, but it isn't.


----------



## Tweeky

If you have the DVD that comes with the board you can boot from it and flash the bios with it

disconnect all drives except the DVD]

*CH5F - pertaining to the CPU/NB LLC problem.* It turn out the bios chip is faulty when used with FX processors.
Have purchase date and serial number available.
ASUS (U.S. Toll Free - 1-812-282-2787)

In my opinion the bios chip for this board has probably already been replaced and they sent the old bios chip with the board


----------



## Jagged_Steel

I still don't quite understand what to do about flashing the BIOS. Does it do it automatically? Do I have to enter the BIOS? If that is the case I am eeled, because I cannot currently get into BIOS.


----------



## Tweeky

disconnect all drives except the DVD

reset the board with the reset button on back

put the DVD in and turn it on

it should give you the option to flash back the bios to the original

if not then there is probably something wrong wit the board


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Thanks, I will give it a whirl. Unfortunately I have to semi- dis- assemble this rig to do it, so it will be a while before I know. I have a laptop here so I can check back in though.


----------



## Tweeky

were you able to gain access to bios with your laptop


----------



## Jagged_Steel

I never tried to connect it. I have no idea what to do there. Do I just hook up the laptop and fire both it and the CHV up with the ROG connect cable? I am assuming I would use the white ROG USB port for this? Is this what I should do?


----------



## Tweeky

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?1142-How-to-use-ASUS-ROG-USB-BIOS-Flashback&highlight=bios+flash+back

another way to flash the bios is to have the bios rom on a thumb drive and in the rog usb port and turn on the computer


----------



## The Sandman

You could also try flashing in Pure DOS Mood using a bootable thumb drive.

I had my bios chip go corrupt on my CHIV and was not impressed with the Estore's payment options plus the shipping was just nuts.

I wish I had thought to take a few snips of what my screen read, but what you have in your previous post about corrupt files etc sounds exactly like what I had. A dead bios chip.
This doesn't surprise me at all especially if the pins were shorting. I've seen bent pins during shipping which can easily be straightened but to have it misaligned and simply forced in the socket? It ain't rocket science lol.

My guess is it's time for a new chip!

As far as what to do with mob? I'd say you did your part taking the risk this far but I don't think I'd go any further.
Two issues right out of the box? That has to be sign.

Sorry man, just sharing my


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> I never tried to connect it. I have no idea what to do there. Do I just hook up the laptop and fire both it and the CHV up with the ROG connect cable? I am assuming I would use the white ROG USB port for this? Is this what I should do?


there is software to install on your laptop from the dvd or downloaded from asus and then hook it to the rog usb port on the CH5F and turn them on and run the software on the laptop it should then find CH5F


----------



## kahboom

RMA time, ethernet port quit working, motherboard always says motherboard temp is 127c, cpu/nb always overvolts no matter what setting in LLC, was pre ordered on 6/7/2011 it came with the 404 bios, purchased another one refurbished on newegg and its like an entirely different board in comparison, the refurbished one came with 1102 bios.


----------



## ihatelolcats

lol mine says -128c too


----------



## CesarNYC

I have one of the original 0404 boards, what are the symptoms of needing a new bios chip? I have an 8150, I run it at 4.6Ghz as my 24/7 OC, I have my LLCs set to Extreme. The only problem I have had with this board, besides running warmer then I expected, was the CPU fan header dying on me. Since I was only using it for reading my flow meter it didn't bother with RMAing it. What bulldozer features do you get with a newer bios chip?


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> I never tried to connect it. I have no idea what to do there. Do I just hook up the laptop and fire both it and the CHV up with the ROG connect cable? I am assuming I would use the white ROG USB port for this? Is this what I should do?


Boy sounds very familiar to me reference this post : http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/3840_20#post_17262721

take a read i know a few you helped me then turns out all hardware was fine, just installing a new bios chip allowed the system to post ( meaning i got a video output)

I was unable to see any video output, so the bootable cd or thumb drive never worked, and of coarse rog connnect did not either because again no screen, I went as far is writing down the keystrokes to enter bios/run commands using the asus cd with no success. Only thing that worked was the bios chip.

Good luck:thumb:

Oh and asus wanted to charge me for the chip i said no way just had to pay shipping after some talking and checking with supervisors


----------



## mwl5apv

The issue I had with my sata ports a few pages back.... It seems as though it was indeed software based. After lots of drive, cable and BIOS swapping I finally went and completely uninstalled and reinstalled the amd chipset and ahci drivers. Everything so far has been running as though nothing ever happened for a few days. Thanks all who responded and helped me out.


----------



## The Sandman

I'm looking to upgrade my CHIV and thought the CHV would be next.
Got ready to order this weekend and came across some info on the CHV F-Z.
Anyone heard a release date yet?
Any opinions? I'm liking the added memory bandwidth and raised freq (2400MHz). The extra Sata port is another plus for me.


----------



## CesarNYC

Its tempting. I have read in the ROG forum this one has been tweaked for better OC performance. If this is true and the reviews prove it, I will pick one up. Besides that, I don't know. Better audio, faster boot times, windows 8 ready? Meh.

I read a post by an asus rep three days ago, they just got their review units and were about to send them out to the hardware sites. I assume it won't street till close or after the reviews. So probably in a few weeks.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my CHIV and thought the CHV would be next.
> Got ready to order this weekend and came across some info on the CHV F-Z.
> Anyone heard a release date yet?
> Any opinions? I'm liking the added memory bandwidth and raised freq (2400MHz). The extra Sata port is another plus for me.


the CH5F Z is the one to wait for because its new and every one will be giving info on how to overclock it and the talk on the older boards will fade away

even now there is little new or exciting info on the CH4F or the CH5F

you have probably seen the last bios upgrade for example


----------



## ihatelolcats

what are the actual improvements other than audio? does it have more VRMs or what


----------



## Tweeky

http://rog.asus.com/i/crosshair-v-motherboards/

http://www.overclock.net/t/1291699/introducing-the-asus-crosshair-v-formula-z

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/318176-30-what-difference-crosshair-formula-%C2-crosshair-formula

http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=toolbar-instant&hl=en&ion=1&qscrl=1&nord=1&rlz=1T4GGNI_enUS479US481#hl=en&sugexp=les%3B&gs_nf=1&cp=21&gs_id=3&xhr=t&q=Crosshair+V+Formula+z&pf=p&qscrl=1&nord=1&rlz=1T4GGNI_enUS479US481&sclient=psy-ab&oq=Crosshair+V+Formula+z&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=ab1a020529bad5f7&ion=1&biw=1027&bih=990

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?16736-CrossHair-V-Formula-Z-(TweakTown)

I have 99 Reps may I have another please to get to 100 I be good I promise

http://rog.asus.com/118772012/crosshair-v-motherboards/preview-crosshair-v-formula-z/


----------



## ihatelolcats

reported for rep begging


----------



## Tweeky

thanks


----------



## ihatelolcats

most interesting parts...

improved Extreme Engine Digi+II which allows for an unprecedented amount of control over the CPU and memory for precision overclocking. The new Memory T-Topology design allows for an additional 15% memory bandwidth and now allows for 2400MHZ DDR3

i wonder what they actually changed in the digi VRM system
do fx series even go to 2133 ram speed?
watching that video the dude says pcie 1 and 2 are the dual x16 slots. on the chvf it's 1 and 3. wonder if he misspoke, seems weird they would change that to a worse position


----------



## hammerhead300

Barring any massive screw-ups by UPS, my Crosshair V Formula will be in my cold, clammy hands tomorrow afternoon, along with 8GB of Ripjaws.









CPU-Z validation will be sent tomorrow as soon as everything's up and running.


----------



## Roadking

Got mine running at 2133 but had to set it up manually and bump the voltage. Had to change another setting in the BIOS but it was such along time ago i cant remember what it was.


----------



## Car17

SO guys, Im in the market for a new MOBO. Is this the one that will be tucked away and under water for me in less then a week? Is it ok to stay with AMD? Is this a Kick Butt MOBO? Let me know I will be ordering the MOBO from Newegg and the Mosfet and NB block from EK.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131735

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/motherboard-blocks/full-board-blocks/amd-990fx-chipset/ek-fb-asus-crosshair-v-acetal-en-nickel.html

So is this what I want to spend my Hard earned Dough on? Ive wanted to be a ROG'er since they came out with them. i think this is my time.


----------



## ihatelolcats

the new z series or whatever is coming out. might want to wait to get that one


----------



## The Sandman

I talked with ASUS earlier this week and learned the Crosshair V Formula Z was released on July 24th in Japan.
They claimed we should see the Z here in the U.S. either at the end of August or beginning of Sept.


----------



## Tweeky

thanks for the info +1


----------



## The Sandman

I just went to support (didn't check yesterday) and for the first time see there is an English version owners manual!
This is what made me call Asus in the first place.
The Sandman is waiting for this to show up on the docks. And thinking probably a 8350 after a brief run with the Thuban.


----------



## Tweeky

your making me jealous

i have a ch4f with a 1090T and a ch5f with a 8150

it will be hard to justify a z model with a 8350


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> your making me jealous
> i have a ch4f with a 1090T and a ch5f with a 8150
> it will be hard to justify a z model with a 8350


hard...but not that hard


----------



## ihatelolcats

anyone have a link to the usb3 boost software? how do i force the usb boost thing to install? it gives me some incompatible nonsense
also are the asmedia usb drivers on the asus page up to date, cant find them elsewhere and they are kind of old


----------



## mwl5apv

to my knowledge the drivers on the asus website are indeed teh latest ones. However, make sure you flip through the "misc" drop down menu as I noticed there are certain drivers asus threw in there instead of their respective categories.

and with the compatibilit issue.... can you elaborate a little more?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Does not support this operating system WNT_6.2P_64


----------



## EvilJoker

I gotta question... Someone stole my Thunderbolt card at a LAN party..







Im having alot of trouble finding a replacement..

My question is....... Does anyone know where i can get one??









Ive looked EVERYWHERE!! Ive asked a few people here and there if they was using there(that came with the board) But no prevail ..


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilJoker*
> 
> I gotta question... Someone stole my Thunderbolt card at a LAN party..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im having alot of trouble finding a replacement..
> My question is....... Does anyone know where i can get one??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive looked EVERYWHERE!! Ive asked a few people here and there if they was using there(that came with the board) But no prevail ..


Contact Asus by the 877 number on there website for replacement parts, or try looking on amazon or ebay for a used one that someone might be parting out. Sucks about the loss


----------



## EvilJoker

I tried to contact them.. they told me that they WILL NOT sell to the public.. Even tho i have the mobo and its still under warranty and they know i have the board. I just got it back from RMA... Ive looked everywhere.. Was hoping someone somewhere wasn't using they're s and wanted to get rid of it...


----------



## Car17




----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*


Wooow Koolance that is ....

I must have it


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*
> 
> Wooow Koolance that is ....
> I must have it


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33579


----------



## Tweeky

does anyone know when the *Crosshair V Formula - Z* will be available at newegg ?

thanks


----------



## truckerguy

should be real soon the Sabertooth 2.0 is out


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> does anyone know when the *Crosshair V Formula - Z* will be available at newegg ?
> thanks


I've emailed Newegg and talked with Asus,
Asus could only guess when they'd arrive but said usually 30 days after the release (in Japan) which was 7/24/12 (well they're late then)
Neweggs response was no info available, but the experts will have them listed online as soon as they become available (nothing positive here either)
The other day I read a post a member claimed a few web sites had them posted but not shipping till the 14th to 15th of Sept.

That's all I've found.


----------



## ihatelolcats

what are they selling for in japan


----------



## The Sandman

I just ordered my Z at the Egg!

The wait is over!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131876


----------



## utnorris

One of the nice improvements is the DBUG LED to help with troubleshooting issues. I had the CHV and now wished I hadn't gotten rid of it and gone back to Intel. Don't get me wrong, I like my Maximus Formula V, but the AMD setup just worked, no headaches, just worked. Maybe I will go back to AMD and get the CHV-z.


----------



## Atomfix

Any thoughts on what updates they will bring out on the next update?


----------



## Tweeky

updates to update the updates


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> updates to update the updates


Wish they would update the GUI of the UEFI BIOS,


----------



## Tweeky

how so ?


----------



## Atomfix

Make it more attractive, Give us the option to view the Northbridge Tempature in the BIOS etc etc

Hasen't ASUS thought to themselves why there is no Northbridge temp in the BIOS yet? even though it works fine with HWMonitor or some other monitoring software, can't even view it with AI Suite either....


----------



## Tweeky

yes that would be nice


----------



## ihatelolcats

can the chv formula actually run a device on each pcie slot? thinking of putting 5 7750s in







lol


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> can the chv formula actually run a device on each pcie slot? thinking of putting 5 7750s in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Supports up too 4 cards in crossfire or sli with extender or just three cards, some lower end cards can only run two cards in crossfire or sli only the mid to high end cards can run three or four cards, you would be better off getting one 7870 or 7950 or even just one 7770 since crossfire is pretty buggy


----------



## ihatelolcats

^ not crossfired
just asking if it can run a card at each slot. i know some boards have all slots available but you can only do x number at a time


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> ^ not crossfired
> just asking if it can run a card at each slot. i know some boards have all slots available but you can only do x number at a time


official support is only for three cards I'm sure you could get four slots to work without extender I use three pci express slots for trial sli and there's pci express 1.0 slot for Ethernet card and one regular pci slot for another Ethernet card I just don't use the bottom pci express x16 slot


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> ^ not crossfired
> just asking if it can run a card at each slot. i know some boards have all slots available but you can only do x number at a time


the ch5f has only 4 pcie slots see page 2-16

there is only x40 available for all the pcie slots

it would be possible to run 4 card at x8 if the card are not crossfired

it would be necessary to hook up additional power connector to the motherboard and cards

you would have to use single slot cards

you will need a big power supply

it may be possible to run 2 sets of cards in crossfire (4 cards total) one in slot #1 crossfired to slot #2 and one in slot #3 crossfired to #4

*i have never tried it*


----------



## ihatelolcats

i see five pcie slots

to be clear i would want two of the cards in crossfire. so that's 2 at x16, and three at x1. so 35 used out of 40 available
i may try this...sounds like fun. if it doesn't work i have another rig i could put the extra cards into
good info as always guys, thank you


----------



## Tweeky

OK

there are only 4 pcie video card slots

1 pci slot

1 pcie x1 slot this is not a good slot for a video card


----------



## Tweeky

the asus estore is now open

http://us.estore.asus.com/


----------



## Gomi

Motherboard arrived today! One happy bunny right now











Will have to make a build-log soon!

*Hardware:*

Case: Silverstone FT-02 Special Edition (Black outside, Red inside - Window). *Already have.*
CPU: (?) (Watercooled).
Motherboard: Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z. *Already have.*
Memory: G.Skill TridentX 2400 Mhz (16 GB) - *Already have.*
SSD: 2 x Samsung 830 - 128 Gb - *Already have.*
GPU: 2 x EVGA GTX 670 (Watercooled) - *Already have .*
PSU: Corsair AX750 (If this will be too little, I have an AX 850 on storage). *Already have.*
*Cooling:*

Bitspower CPU Block Summit EF (AMD) (ICE RED Acrylic Top Version) *Ordered.*
Magicool Triple 180 Radiator. *Already have.*
Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 120mm. *Already have.*
Maelstrom 5 1/4" Dual Bay Reservoir With Dual MCP35X Pumps. *Ordered.*


----------



## Tweeky

nice


----------



## EvilJoker

I think it would be nice for ASUS to give us an upgrade option







From the CHV to the CHZ-z








But thats how it always goes.. You think you got the best and they come out with V2.....


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilJoker*
> 
> ....
> But thats how it always goes.. You think you got the best and they come out with V2.....


lol , i think they build a "z" model just because they know that peeps always want the best...they want you to buy the best asus product! so.....no way they give you upgrade facilities....sadly








like everyone here i d like to buy it but tbh i m not sure that the jump from CHV to CHV-Z worth the money....


----------



## mezmenir

This might be a better place to ask this question, since it is a collective of CHV owners, does anyone know if the Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E will fit on this board (or the -Z iteration) without blocking the first PCI-E slot?

Or does anyone just know the measurement from the CPU center to the PCI-e slot? ASUS hasn't exactly been helpful with posting measurements (even in the manual diagrams, really ASUS?), and this is a serious dealbreaker if it doesn't fit.

EDIT: I've seen the Silver Arrow (non SB-E) on an earlier board, but that doesn't exactly fill me with a -ton- of confidence, as it appear- there is a lot more space available on the Sabertooth R2. That could however, just be camera magic)


----------



## ihatelolcats

the thermalright archon fits

Dimension: L160mm x H140mm x W26.5mm

SB-E dimension: L155mm x H165mm x W105mm

yeah the length is about the same it will fit


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> the thermalright archon fits
> Dimension: L160mm x H140mm x W26.5mm
> SB-E dimension: L155mm x H165mm x W105mm
> yeah the length is about the same it will fit


With the length, you are meaning, from end to end I take it?
Quote:


> TY-150 being 168mm means 84mm from center of CPU.


From the Silver Arrow club, that would make it 8mm wider, in theory. Do you much breathing room between your GPU and the sink body? Just want to make sure this will work before spending time and money on a possible let down, hah.

Though, being as it is a fan, and therefore plastic, it could touch I'm guessing. Or I could just use my AP30s- if the weight isn't too crazy.


----------



## The Sandman

The Formula-Z has arrived!
The Sandman is shuttin down and switchin out!!!


----------



## truckerguy

good deal


----------



## Car17

I love this board and Bulldozer!!!!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> The Formula-Z has arrived!
> The Sandman is shuttin down and switchin out!!!


Go Go Go !


----------



## The Sandman

Does the CHV have sensors for the NB and SB temps like my CHIV?
This CHVZ has neither (so far anyway)


----------



## ihatelolcats

i think it has both but idk which ones they are









what are you using to read the sensors?

wow my T2 is hot...wonder what that is


----------



## The Sandman

First tried with AISuite II, neither show there.
My thinking was this, with the CHIV the included utility (PC Probe II) read ALL the sensors just fine. HWMonitor also had no issues reading everything.
I hope they didn't back away from using the sensors.


----------



## ihatelolcats

might want to make a post on the rog forums about it


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> might want to make a post on the rog forums about it


Let's goto ROG with our pitchforks!


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> wow my T2 is hot...wonder what that is


yeah, it seems quite hot







......T2=47 to 48° here on classical CH-V.....no idea what sensor it is though ...


----------



## ihatelolcats

apparently on the classic it is the northbridge. it's been like that for months i guess








what voltage do you guys have the NB at


----------



## UncleBlitz

now u have an idea why it s hot ....lol...


----------



## Tweeky

on mine [hwinfo64]

under asus rog

t0 cpu

t1 sb

t2 nb

t3 mb


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> on mine [hwinfo64]
> under asus rog
> 
> t0 cpu
> t1 sb
> t2 nb
> t3 mb


Thanks Tweeky!

I almost had to return this CHFZ (jk) till reading this post. +Rep

After the first few hours (last night) of finally getting things ironed out and running like it should I couldn't for the life of me find the NB and SB sensor readings with AISuite or HWMonitor Pro that I use on the CHIV.

Went to bed thinking if they did not use these what else did they skimp out on lol. I should have known better.

Somehow I have a feeling there will be more of this type of confusion in the next few days


----------



## Tweeky

my ch5f has been this way from the beginning

i think asus took it out of there software so they would not have the problem with the heat sink that they had with ch4f

have you heard anything new about piledrive?


----------



## The Sandman

Last I heard release was still 4Q and maybe earlier, like this month. Still hear say IMHO but that's how it goes, you know.


----------



## Tweeky

thanks


----------



## kahboom

Finally got my rma back and they gave me a different mobo, this one dones not like to run ram over 2100mhz at all but it overclocks the fsb like a champ unlike my first chv, also threw on a ek-fb version 2 (no need for to tape Nb) works great fine tuning now temps are all at 81 f in my room not bad running temps considering its so hot in my house.


----------



## Devious ST

Finally got round to putting my V Formula in and under water, just want to update the bios but the update software not wanting to know by doing it via Internet so downloaded the files, is it best to install up the list or go straight to the recent one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious ST*
> 
> Finally got round to putting my V Formula in and under water, just want to update the bios but the update software not wanting to know by doing it via Internet so downloaded the files, is it best to install up the list or go straight to the recent one?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


use asus ez flash 2 utility and latest bios 1503 for the CH5F see page 3-43 in the manual

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1503.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1503.zip


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> Finally got my rma back and they gave me a different mobo, this one dones not like to run ram over 2100mhz at all but it overclocks the fsb like a champ unlike my first chv, also threw on a ek-fb version 2 (no need for to tape Nb) works great fine tuning now temps are all at 81 f in my room not bad running temps considering its so hot in my house.


then run at 2100mhz and lower the timings

if you have 2400mhz ram then look up timings for 2100mhz and try them


----------



## Devious ST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devious ST*
> 
> Finally got round to putting my V Formula in and under water, just want to update the bios but the update software not wanting to know by doing it via Internet so downloaded the files, is it best to install up the list or go straight to the recent one?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> use asus ez flash 2 utility and latest bios 1503 for the CH5F see page 3-43 in the manual
> 
> http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1503.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1503.zip
Click to expand...

Don't need to update it from what my bios is to the recent update one by one then?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious ST*
> 
> Don't need to update it from what my bios is to the recent update one by one then?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No - you can just jump to the latest one. There is no benefit to stepping through all of them


----------



## Devious ST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devious ST*
> 
> Don't need to update it from what my bios is to the recent update one by one then?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> No - you can just jump to the latest one. There is no benefit to stepping through all of them
Click to expand...

Ok cheers









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> then run at 2100mhz and lower the timings
> if you have 2400mhz ram then look up timings for 2100mhz and try them


they are the 4x4gb 2133mhz kit cl9 I can't get them to that speed no matter the what the timings are with this fx8150 but my tx8120 has no problems but it runs much hotter so I stick with this until the fx8350 comes out. If it pulls less then half the power at full load it will be worth it for me to get it.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious ST*
> 
> Don't need to update it from what my bios is to the recent update one by one then?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious ST*
> 
> Ok cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


with 4 chips its hard to get manufactures setting because there setting are for 2 chips

look up DOCP in the manual chapter 3 it has the best chance to set to manufactures setting

after using DOCP take note of all the memory setting any changes should not go below these

it will be necessary to increase memory settings to use 4 chips


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> with 4 chips its hard to get manufactures setting because there setting are for 2 chips
> look up DOCP in the manual chapter 3 it has the best chance to set to manufactures setting
> after using DOCP take note of all the memory setting any changes should not go below these
> it will be necessary to increase memory settings to use 4 chips


Thanks i will look into this later in the week right now im testing for what is working so far, lowered my fsb to 254 x 18.5 to 250 x 19 now running all 4 sticks at 2000mhz 9-9-9-24 1t which is pretty nice score when up a little temps are higher due to running prime 95 for 30min before running 3d mark 11 so far so good but i will be reading that chapter thx


----------



## Tweeky

that looks good

4 sticks may not run at 2133


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> that looks good
> 4 sticks may not run at 2133


my last motherboard chv would run it no problem but both of these newer ones won't run it with this cpu the first chv i had was version 1.00 came with bios 404 stock but it had all kinds of problems so i rma'ed it and got another one version 1.01 came with bios 1003 stock updated to the latest bios, my other chv came with bios 1105 and its the same version updated bios same problem this fx 8150 won't run 4 sticks at 2133mhz on either board but the fx 8120 i have can run it no problem but anything past 4.5ghz the temps go through the roof and the voltage jumps from 1.41v LLC high to 1.4875v to run 4.6ghz with LLC set on high, my fx 8150 runs 4.750 adds 16mhz in windows so 4.766ghz at 1.481v LLC set to high as well and temps are controlable for a higher clock and requires much less cpu/nb volts as well, once the newer chips are reviewed and tested for power draw and compaired i will pick one up and sell off the fx 8120. The new fx 8300 chips that are rated as samples that have been tested doesn't look very promising it seems to be just a stepping revision of bulldozer branded and the next chip, Amd might just be cutting corners to get out of this socket to move on too server chips only but we will just have to wait and see. (Fingers Crossed)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> my last motherboard chv would run it no problem but both of these newer ones won't run it with this cpu the first chv i had was version 1.00 came with bios 404 stock but it had all kinds of problems so i rma'ed it and got another one version 1.01 came with bios 1003 stock updated to the latest bios, my other chv came with bios 1105 and its the same version updated bios same problem this fx 8150 won't run 4 sticks at 2133mhz on either board but the fx 8120 i have can run it no problem but anything past 4.5ghz the temps go through the roof and the voltage jumps from 1.41v LLC high to 1.4875v to run 4.6ghz with LLC set on high, my fx 8150 runs 4.750 adds 16mhz in windows so 4.766ghz at 1.481v LLC set to high as well and temps are controlable for a higher clock and requires much less cpu/nb volts as well, once the newer chips are reviewed and tested for power draw and compaired i will pick one up and sell off the fx 8120. The new fx 8300 chips that are rated as samples that have been tested doesn't look very promising it seems to be just a stepping revision of bulldozer branded and the next chip, Amd might just be cutting corners to get out of this socket to move on too server chips only but we will just have to wait and see. (Fingers Crossed)


i got my ch5f when they first came out it had bios 0404 its a good board

see my sig

i have air cooling and i can't run over 4260mhz with out over heating and i run bios 1402

i find that more cpu/nb volts help with memory with auto settings i run 1.5v

i'm not a great overclocker so after playing around i use DOCP to set memory and set all voltages auto

with this setting i can run at 4260mhz prime95 stable HT @ 2700MHz NB @ 2600MHz memory @ 2000mhz

i don't believe piledriver will be a good update to my 1090T or my 8150 which i got the first day

you might try 2 memory sticks in the 2nd and 4th slot and if 2 sticks will run at 2133mhz

something to look at

http://www.overclock.net/t/555061/guide-am3-cpus-which-ram-speed-is-faster-and-which-cpu-nb-clock-is-best


----------



## mwl5apv

hey guys i am in the middle of re-overclocking my rig. A question I have is when I change the settings in BIOS I see a target cpu speed and a current speed. And the two numbers do not match. I currently have a target cpu speed of 3.96ghz but it says current speed is 4.00. why is this? Which speed is the correct one? Which do I go by? CPU-z show a cpu speed of 3.97ghz.


----------



## ihatelolcats

target should be correct


----------



## aas88keyz

I tried posting this in a FX-8120 thread already made but I didn't receive any response yet. So I am wondering what advice you can give me:

I had a revelation on my 8120 and CHV motherboard this morning. Everything I have read is to use the default 2600 MHz for the HT link speed or close to it as they suggest. Actually, they say that for the 8150's defaults so I just assumed the same for the 8120. Today I started a new overclock attempt with my new bios update. I was struggling to get to 4.3 GHz no matter the addition of vcore I would add. Something happened though. I did something different after failed attempts. I clicked the HT link speed down a multiplier to 2400 MHz. Instant stability! I decided to take it one step further and dropped my vcore down to 1.35v. I kept my stability. I tried 4.4 GHz at the same voltage and got one error on the AIDA64 stability test after 2 hours. I clicked HT link down another multiplier to 2200 MHz. Stable. And eventually made 4.5 Ghz stable and cool while overclocking ram and cpu/nb. No issues. All stable at 1.39 vcore load. Sounds too easy for me but makes me wonder what advantage I lose from lowering HT link with what I gain from CPU clock and cpu/nb clock and memory performance,

I don't have the screen shots yet as I wanted to make sure I got my full 12 hour AIDA64 stability test first. I will start it before I head to bed and add the screen shots of my results as soon as I can. Until then these are my final stable bios settings. Will add additional settings if requested:

CPU ratio: 22.5x
CPU Bus/PEG Freq: 200
PCIE Freq: 100
Memory Freq: 1873 MHz @ 9-10-9-24 CR1

CPU/NB Freq: 2408
HT Link Speed: 2007

CPU vcore load: 1.39375
CPU/NB voltage: 1.35

CPU LLC: Extreme
CPU/NB LLC: High
CPU Voltage Over-Current Protection: 140%
CPU/NB Voltage Over-Current Protection: 130%
VRM Over Temp Protection: Enabled
CPU Voltage Freq: Auto
CPU PWM mode: Extreme

Max CPU core temp: 52*









With this max temp I am confident I have some more room on my CPU clock that I can go with but right now I like 4.5 GHz as a nice round number. Can anyone tell me if the lower HT link is detrimental to my system performance? The benchmarks I have now has never been better. Any further advice is appreciated. screen shots to follow.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> hey guys i am in the middle of re-overclocking my rig. A question I have is when I change the settings in BIOS I see a target cpu speed and a current speed. And the two numbers do not match. I currently have a target cpu speed of 3.96ghz but it says current speed is 4.00. why is this? Which speed is the correct one? Which do I go by? CPU-z show a cpu speed of 3.97ghz.


Due to reference clock fluctuation getting scaled by large multipliers, you will see slightly different clocks from your "desired" settings. A difference of 1Mhz in the REF clock, can make a large difference in effective CPU clock because of it's multiplier. Current is what you a currently running at (as shown in CPU-z), target is just, mathmatically what it would be if everything were perfect and CPU clock always equaled selected REF x CPU multi.


----------



## Specter_Phi

Had several questions and need halp.

1.guys, how to manually reassign the link width of pcie of this board. i searched google but i cant find any.

default setup:

pcie #1 - x16
pcie #2 - x8/x1
pcie #3 - x16/x8
pcie #4 - x4

my goal: is to make pcie #2 turns to x16 and run both 6950 in x16

2. Is it possible to run crossfire 6950 to run both at x16?
Currently, the moboinstruction said "for best performance, plug in the gpu to pcie #1 and pcie#3, but upon checking on gpu-z, the card 1 says pcie#1 runs at x16 2.0 and the other one runs at x8 2.0.

3. I cant understand, after installing all drivers, especially lan and audio drivers, and several tests, it came to the point that it gave me bsod, then when i boot up, network adapter and sound driver is not detected on device manager., so i searched google and found answer to the lan which i need to enable the intel lan on bios and i had it resolved. The only problem remains is the sound, i keep installing and uninstalling but, no luck for the on board sound to be detected in the device manager. Need help how to troubleshoot this sound driver problem.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Specter_Phi*
> 
> Had several questions and need halp.
> 1.guys, how to manually reassign the link width of pcie of this board. i searched google but i cant find any.
> default setup:
> pcie #1 - x16
> pcie #2 - x8/x1
> pcie #3 - x16/x8
> pcie #4 - x4
> my goal: is to make pcie #2 turns to x16 and run both 6950 in x16
> 2. Is it possible to run crossfire 6950 to run both at x16?
> Currently, the moboinstruction said "for best performance, plug in the gpu to pcie #1 and pcie#3, but upon checking on gpu-z, the card 1 says pcie#1 runs at x16 2.0 and the other one runs at x8 2.0.
> 3. I cant understand, after installing all drivers, especially lan and audio drivers, and several tests, it came to the point that it gave me bsod, then when i boot up, network adapter and sound driver is not detected on device manager., so i searched google and found answer to the lan which i need to enable the intel lan on bios and i had it resolved. The only problem remains is the sound, i keep installing and uninstalling but, no luck for the on board sound to be detected in the device manager. Need help how to troubleshoot this sound driver problem.


underload it will kick back up too x16. Its is at x8 for power saving reasons if you run a gpu stress test you will notice the change in gpu-z. Nvidia cards do this same thing in sli.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> underload it will kick back up too x16. Its is at x8 for power saving reasons if you run a gpu stress test you will notice the change in gpu-z. Nvidia cards do this same thing in sli.


only pci port 1 and 3 Can run x16/X16 NOT any other ports on the new chv-z mobo supports x16/x16 on pci ports 1 and 2.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> only pci port 1 and 3 Can run x16/X16 NOT any other ports on the new chv-z mobo supports x16/x16 on pci ports 1 and 2.


I recieved my C5F-Z a few days ago, and the book still says SLI works at 16/16 with ports 1 and 3. Personally, I don't understand why someone would want to use the cards that close together (slots 1 and 2) unless they were using 3 cards, in which case all ports would be either filled or covered.


----------



## Specter_Phi

@kahboom

You're right bro. I check on gpuz and it changes to x16 when rendering.

Need advice, i had the CHV Formila Thunderbolt edition, which one do you recommend plugging the ethernet cable:

1. Ethernet Socket on the Board
2 or on the Ethernet Socket on thunderbolt?

For now i cant seem to tell which one runs better.


----------



## ihatelolcats

thunderbotl is supposed to be better


----------



## AccellGarage

Crosshair V formula soon driver Windows 8 on Asus site support download.


----------



## mezmenir

Has anyone with a C5F-Z had boot issues with the latest beta BIOS? Yes, I realize it is a beta, but it was working perfectly until I plugged in a flash drive and tried to install Windows. The UEFI shell locked up and that was that. After that, it did the "Overclocking Failed" literally every time I turned the computer on from a cold shutdown.

Down flashing and hard clearing the CMOS (battery pull) seemed to fix it, will update. Hope my board isn't having component issues









Edit: It wasn't overclocked, either. Haven't even begun to play with that yet, lol.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Has anyone with a C5F-Z had boot issues with the latest beta BIOS? Yes, I realize it is a beta, but it was working perfectly until I plugged in a flash drive and tried to install Windows. The UEFI shell locked up and that was that. After that, it did the "Overclocking Failed" literally every time I turned the computer on from a cold shutdown.
> Down flashing and hard clearing the CMOS (battery pull) seemed to fix it, will update. Hope my board isn't having component issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: It wasn't overclocked, either. Haven't even begun to play with that yet, lol.


No boot issues on mine, it always boots (takes freaking forever lol) but I did have to call Asus yesterday and asked them why my Boot Device LED was always continuously light. They recommended clearing cmos and pulling battery (tonight's project) I don't seem to have any issues at all as far as I can tell. This only happens when running the SSD Array for OS. Haven't noticed the LED on at all when I boot from a spinner that I'll use to pretest OCs with.

I've been running the Beta for 5 or 6 days and can say right from the start the machine just felt smoother. So far so good for me.
Yes mine is still stock as well, till later tonight lol.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> No boot issues on mine, it always boots (takes freaking forever lol) but I did have to call Asus yesterday and asked them why my Boot Device LED was always continuously light. They recommended clearing cmos and pulling battery (tonight's project) I don't seem to have any issues at all as far as I can tell. This only happens when running the SSD Array for OS. Haven't noticed the LED on at all when I boot from a spinner that I'll use to pretest OCs with.
> I've been running the Beta for 5 or 6 days and can say right from the start the machine just felt smoother. So far so good for me.
> Yes mine is still stock as well, till later tonight lol.


Actually figured mine out







It was an error in the Digi+ settings, easy enough to fix, but damn it was annoying to trouble shoot every time the computer failed to post from a cold restart.

Aside from that, I don't run the AMD 950 raid controller, and I have fastboot pretty much stripped down. Computer boots nearly instantly, though it did take it about 25 minutes to load the Windows setup. LOL.


----------



## The Sandman

Bios version 704 (non beta) available for the Z.
Hope this returns the mobo beeper lol.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Bios version 704 (non beta) available for the Z.
> Hope this returns the mobo beeper lol.


Wonder what took them so long to release it. The build date was 9/17/12.

Using the new BIOS, finally figured out how to force the board to rebuild the SMBIOS/DMI information. Took long enough, gah internet searches are useless, needs more trial and error.


----------



## richie_2010

i was reading about people having placed a small fan on there nb to aid cooling andit helps alot.
i just primed at full heat for 3 mins and got 50c on nb 41c on cpu and 22c on cores (i know these are off)

i placed a small 40mm fan on the nb and i now get after 3 mins i get 43c on nb 40c on cpu and 23c on cores


my 200mm side fan was on in the 1st but off on second so temps could have been lower.

a 7c drop in temps for minimal effort 1 fan and a couple of mins


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> i was reading about people having placed a small fan on there nb to aid cooling andit helps alot.
> i just primed at full heat for 3 mins and got 50c on nb 41c on cpu and 22c on cores (i know these are off)
> 
> i placed a small 40mm fan on the nb and i now get after 3 mins i get 43c on nb 40c on cpu and 23c on cores
> 
> my 200mm side fan was on in the 1st but off on second so temps could have been lower.
> a 7c drop in temps for minimal effort 1 fan and a couple of mins


Man that is some BS. The Crosshair V R2 doesn't have that many sensors


----------



## richie_2010

I can only view the NB sensors in hw monitor, god sounds like they cheaped out or there isn't a program to read them yet, hw monitor didn't at 1st


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> I can only view the NB sensors in hw monitor, god sounds like they cheaped out or there isn't a program to read them yet, hw monitor didn't at 1st


Even their own AISuite can't read them, so I don't think they are there. Hopefully though, AIDA64 or HWmonitor will get an update that allows them to be read (if they exist).

I don't even think AISuite will work anymore on my board. I sort of had a disaster with the SMBIOS, and yeah. AISuite now hates me. Lol

Will have to update that when I get to rebuilding the computer, waiting for the rest of my cooling to arrive, so right now it's in pieces.


----------



## richie_2010

ai or aida/Everest doesn't read mine either. But a massive drop in temps for a small fan. I just used a screw from the antec 620 fans to hold it in place


----------



## mezmenir

Flashed the board with AFUDOS from AMI. Not the ASUS flasher, lol.

(Wanted custom DMI tabling because ASUS leaves so much BS behind "To be filled by OEM"). Needless to say AFUDOS /b /p /n /k pretty much wiped everything off the board. Including it's internal serial number (which is not the same as the number printed on it), the system GUID and the LAN MAC address. Took me a while to fix that. LOL


----------



## richie_2010

remind me never to do that lol, connected up the 200mm side fan and results are in, this is again a 3 min test using adia for timer and hw monitor for nb temps.
connected up the 200mm fan to my side panel and i now get 33c on the nb 36 on the cpu and 21 on cores.
it shows that the cpu temps decrease when airflow around the socket but cores are staying similar which is the temp i watch for, if it affected the core temps and not the cpu then i would say cpu temps are more reliable.
anyways a roundup:
50c 41c and 22c (nb,cpu,cores) with no fan and side fan connected the deltas are 8c nb and 8c for cpu
43c 40c and 23c (nb,cpu,cores) with fab no side fan connected the deltas are 2c nb and 7c cpu
33c 36c and 21c (nb, cpu,cores) with fan and side fan. the delta is 0c on nb and 9c on cpu.

edit sounds like the deltas for the cpu show that the temps on the cpu arnt affected by the fan but i beleive it aids in the cooling

*forgot to get the screenshot before closing*


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> remind me never to do that lol, connected up the 200mm side fan and results are in, this is again a 3 min test using adia for timer and hw monitor for nb temps.
> connected up the 200mm fan to my side panel and i now get 33c on the nb 36 on the cpu and 21 on cores.
> it shows that the cpu temps decrease when airflow around the socket but cores are staying similar which is the temp i watch for, if it affected the core temps and not the cpu then i would say cpu temps are more reliable.
> anyways a roundup:
> 50c 41c and 22c (nb,cpu,cores) with no fan and side fan connected the deltas are 8c nb and 8c for cpu
> 43c 40c and 23c (nb,cpu,cores) with fab no side fan connected the deltas are 2c nb and 7c cpu
> 33c 36c and 21c (nb, cpu,cores) with fan and side fan. the delta is 0c on nb and 9c on cpu.
> edit sounds like the deltas for the cpu show that the temps on the cpu arnt affected by the fan but i beleive it aids in the cooling
> *forgot to get the screenshot before closing*


CPU temperatures are more reliable, as that is what AMD uses for their maximum TDP and thermal specification.









And yeah, I really don't recommend AFUDOS on the C5. LOL.


----------



## richie_2010

see i got told that core temps are more reliable under load especially after 45c but cpu temps are better at idle. i can see the pint cos my cores say 8-12c and cpu 27-32c at idle.
just oc my cpu to 3.5 at 1.25v and nb at 2500 and temps are a tad better on cpu and better on the nb, used see close to 60 not seen near 45 yet.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> see i got told that core temps are more reliable under load especially after 45c but cpu temps are better at idle. i can see the pint cos my cores say 8-12c and cpu 27-32c at idle.
> just oc my cpu to 3.5 at 1.25v and nb at 2500 and temps are a tad better on cpu and better on the nb, used see close to 60 not seen near 45 yet.


They are most accurate at "45C", but they are not a tangible number. The temperature reported as "CPU" or "Socket" is the sideband value delivered to the socket from the CPU (THERMDA and THERMDC diode measurement points), and this is physical temperature, not an equational control used to monitor the processor.

The cores are rated to run 70C, where as CPU TCase is rated for 55-62C (90C and 70C in some chips cases).


----------



## richie_2010

so with mine bein the 95w version i should be ok upto 70 on cpu then not cores i hit 45 at 3.5 at 1.25 on cpu as is that seems high.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> so with mine bein the 95w version i should be ok upto 70 on cpu then not cores i hit 45 at 3.5 at 1.25 on cpu as is that seems high.


Lower VID chips have higher leakage when overclocked, so yours might get warm. 71C is the TCaseMAX for the 95W 1055T I believe, core max is like 90 for that chip, lol.


----------



## richie_2010

god i got it 4ghz once and had the cpu at 60 and the heat coming out the noctuas off the h100 was worrying, when i rest bios back to stock my cpu voltage is 1.35 i can set it to 1.15 n lower stable at stock and aida shows the vid at 1.2v, im guessing if i had a 125w id be better off


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> god i got it 4ghz once and had the cpu at 60 and the heat coming out the noctuas off the h100 was worrying, when i rest bios back to stock my cpu voltage is 1.35 i can set it to 1.15 n lower stable at stock and aida shows the vid at 1.2v, im guessing if i had a 125w id be better off


1.2VID is pretty damn low, lol.

My chip's stock VID is 1.30, it was from a very early batch and it's a hot running power magnet that overclocks pretty nice.









60C CPU is about what I get at full load running 4.2 @ 1.475~1.500 vCore

Edit: My chip is also 136W TDP


----------



## Vaub

Finally got the sensor working. HWInfo64 was the program wich worked. Under rog theres t0, t1, t2, t3 (cpu, sb, nb, mb)... still, why isnt it showing in Asus' own software.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Finally got the sensor working. HWInfo64 was the program wich worked. Under rog theres t0, t1, t2, t3 (cpu, sb, nb, mb)... still, why isnt it showing in Asus' own software.


Repped for WIN. Will test this when I have my computer back together today!







(Awaiting new fans n stuff).


----------



## richie_2010

so where you have to go .175 above your vid for 4.2 i have to go .25 above mine for 4ghz im going to have alot more heat not sure if correct.
its a nice chip at stock and a mild oc but 4ghz is hungry for more voltage. i mean 1.2-1.25v for 3.5-3.6 n 1.45-1.5 for 4ghz


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> so where you have to go .175 above your vid for 4.2 i have to go .25 above mine for 4ghz im going to have alot more heat not sure if correct.
> its a nice chip at stock and a mild oc but 4ghz is hungry for more voltage. i mean 1.2-1.25v for 3.5-3.6 n 1.45-1.5 for 4ghz


I have to go +.100 above mine to get 4.0 stable







It might have something to do with my RAM as well, running 1600 @ 7-8-8-20 with the CPUNB at 3.0Ghz (1.25v which is also +.100).

Remember, adding NB voltage adds a TON of heat to the chip.

However, my chip will do 3.75 at stock volts, then it just hits a wall in the 3.9 range. It's really bizarre. But in the 1.5v range, it just seems to keep going, wish I could cool it (and the VRM) better. Last board was an 8+2 and the VRM exploded while running that clock lmao.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Finally got the sensor working. HWInfo64 was the program wich worked. Under rog theres t0, t1, t2, t3 (cpu, sb, nb, mb)... still, why isnt it showing in Asus' own software.


Meant to add this for you, as well Vaub. Could you try OpenHWMonitor? I'm curious to see if it works since you can label the sensors.


----------



## richie_2010

try a small fan on your nb cooler see if that helps your temps, could put one on the top vrm bar.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> try a small fan on your nb cooler see if that helps your temps, could put one on the top vrm bar.


I have been thinking about this. Either ducting it like a GPU or just using a GPU fan oriented sideways. I have a sealed 7950GT HSF here that might work perfect, problem is figuring out how to mount it


----------



## richie_2010

so is a lov vid bad for overclocking as it will produce more heat.


----------



## mezmenir

Not really sure. I don't think they innately just "create more heat" when overclocked, as temperatures can vary quite a bit even on the exact same processors. It's something to do with flaws and differences in the silicon I reckon. Lower VID parts do have higher leakage though, so your chip running +.300 to my chip running +.200 (both equalling ~1.50V), yours would probably degrade faster from the strain, but as far as heat production, I am not sure. This may be a good topic to research a little.


----------



## richie_2010

i had a 1055t with a vid of 1.35 that was a 125w proc though n i sold it thinking this one is better.


----------



## Atomfix

I have my Chipset Northbridge @ 1.28V to keep my FSB around 312, and 1.35V on the CPU-NB


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Meant to add this for you, as well Vaub. Could you try OpenHWMonitor? I'm curious to see if it works since you can label the sensors.


Will try when I get home later.
I don't see why it wouldn't work, if OpenHWMonitor pick all the info like HWInfo64 it would probably display it. (Any idea why CPUID HWMonitor won't take them?)

I started to play a little with HWInfo64 tough, awesome program! It lets you rename your sensor and even show them in RivaTurner OSD (afterburner OSD)









Oh, and I have two questions,
1) Whats the maximum temp that I can go with the NB? I am currently at 45C @ 3Ghz 1.35V, how much more can I push it?
2) Whats the use of the CPU-NB voltage, never touched it since my CPU @ +0,075 and my NB @ 1.35 are stable, will it gives them more OC headroom?


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Will try when I get home later.
> I don't see why it wouldn't work, if OpenHWMonitor pick all the info like HWInfo64 it would probably display it. (Any idea why CPUID HWMonitor won't take them?)
> I started to play a little with HWInfo64 tough, awesome program! It lets you rename your sensor and even show them in RivaTurner OSD (afterburner OSD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I have two questions,
> 1) Whats the maximum temp that I can go with the NB? I am currently at 45C @ 3Ghz 1.35V, how much more can I push it?
> 2) Whats the use of the CPU-NB voltage, never touched it since my CPU @ +0,075 and my NB @ 1.35 are stable, will it gives them more OC headroom?


Thank you







Hopefully my fans DO get here today. This tracking number from USPS is so useless. Seriously.









Answers:
1: NB != CPUNB. The motherboards NB is what that sensor should be reading as the CPUNB doesn't have a temperature value of any sort. The board's thermal shutoff is at 100C, so I'd say as long as it's under like 70, you're probably fine.

2: Increase if overclocking the CPUNB.


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully my fans DO get here today. This tracking number from USPS is so useless. Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answers:
> 1: NB != CPUNB. The motherboards NB is what that sensor should be reading as the CPUNB doesn't have a temperature value of any sort. The board's thermal shutoff is at 100C, so I'd say as long as it's under like 70, you're probably fine.
> 2: Increase if overclocking the CPUNB.


At least there's a tracking!
I always receive my thing before the tracking even say something with Purolator









What's the use of the CPUNB voltage then? Because adding voltage to cpu and nb seems to work for me anyway, without touching that setting.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> At least there's a tracking!
> I always receive my thing before the tracking even say something with Purolator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the use of the CPUNB voltage then? Because adding voltage to cpu and nb seems to work for me anyway, without touching that setting.


What's your CPUNB clock currently at? And what is the voltage set to? Auto?


----------



## Vaub

Hmm, I guess it's at stock, never touched CPUNB clock or voltage, I always changed my CPU and my NB separately (fairly new in OCing). I suppose its at auto (must admit that I tought that CPUNB was only a voltage thing, didn't knew it had a clock).

How does this setting affect an OC in term of performance / temp?


----------



## mezmenir

CPUNB clock is one of the most important clocks in the system regarding Phenom chips









It offers some of the highest performance to MHz available from overclocking. At the cost of also being some of the highest TDP to MHz from overclocking. Getting the CPUNB to 2800-3200 will offer -greatly- increased system performance, and it usually takes ~1.3-1.35v on the CPUNB to get there. Any higher on the voltage, and it stops scaling so well- just adds a ton more heat.

Curious why you increased the motherboard NB voltage? Mine is stock heh'.

The important voltage on the board itself, is only really useful for reference based overclocking. That is labeled "VCC18" or NB 1.8v, and is the clock generator voltage for the motherboard.


----------



## richie_2010

I think I found my voltage problem for 4ghz.
I oc my CPU to 3.7 put ram close 1600 ht close 200 n NB at the oc with CPU.
Set voltage to 1.2 for CPU NB n 1.3 for CPU and lowered the voltage on the CPU until I found core 6 n 5 nicked out at 1.275 I disabled these cores and I'm now at 3.8 at 1.3v on 4 cores and temps are lower


----------



## Antykain

Been looking at the Formula-Z, and being that I already have the first Crosshair V Formula, may not be really much of a big upgrade (if any) to get a Formula-Z. Been reading through the reviews and comparisons of the 2, and there is no real reason, IMO, to justify paying another $240 for a updated board with a few more bells and whistles. Maybe some of you who have had both boards can shed some different light on this for me. I do plan on getting the FX-8350 when it's released (I skipped the first gen), and plan on OC'n the @#$% out of it.

Is the Formula-Z a better overclocker, in general, when compared to the Formula? Like I said, I plan on OC'n my new FX chip when I get it. Nothing extreme by any means.. umm, nevermind that. I'm gunna push it to it's limit and see what I can get out of it. If I did not already own a CVF, I would jump on the Formula-Z in a second.. But is it really worthwhile since I already have a CVF??

Thanks ahead of time..


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> Been looking at the Formula-Z, and being that I already have the first Crosshair V Formula, may not be really much of a big upgrade (if any) to get a Formula-Z. Been reading through the reviews and comparisons of the 2, and there is no real reason, IMO, to justify paying another $240 for a updated board with a few more bells and whistles. Maybe some of you who have had both boards can shed some different light on this for me. I do plan on getting the FX-8350 when it's released (I skipped the first gen), and plan on OC'n the @#$% out of it.
> Is the Formula-Z a better overclocker, in general, when compared to the Formula? Like I said, I plan on OC'n my new FX chip when I get it. Nothing extreme by any means.. umm, nevermind that. I'm gunna push it to it's limit and see what I can get out of it. If I did not already own a CVF, I would jump on the Formula-Z in a second.. But is it really worthwhile since I already have a CVF??
> Thanks ahead of time..


Keep the C5. So far, the C5 seems to overclock better than the C5R2. At least as far as how hard you can push the reference clock. Yes, the C5R2 is "certified by ASUS" to support up to DDR3-2400, but that's about the only massive difference between the two of them. Other than UEFI Fast Boot. Which may come out for the C5.


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Curious why you increased the motherboard NB voltage? Mine is stock heh'.
> The important voltage on the board itself, is only really useful for reference based overclocking. That is labeled "VCC18" or NB 1.8v, and is the clock generator voltage for the motherboard.


Oh, I think that I confused my CPUNB clock as "NB" clock, when I said that my NB is at 3Ghz, it might be the CPUNB









The CPUNB voltage is at auto and the NB voltage is up, thinking that it would help this OC. Might have been playing with the wrong voltage setting this whole time! Still gratz Asus about this "Auto" setting, seems to be working









Thank!
Quote:


> Is the Formula-Z a better overclocker, in general, when compared to the Formula? [...] But is it really worthwhile since I already have a CVF


I don't think so. The real difference between the CHV & Z are thing like the integrated audio, new Intel LAN chip and Win8 things. Don't think it will be worth it. Digi+ II could be of some help, but not by much. It's essentially the same board, just refreshed with new toys and a black CrossFire bridge!

I don't see a big difference in OC from my M5A99X EVO I had before.


----------



## truckerguy

If your running above 2800Mhz on your NB you will need about 1.3 to 1.35 CPU/NB voltage your good up to 1.4 but rember the higher voltage will make for higher cpu temps and the CPU/NB voltage gose to the cpu The IMC (Internal Menory Controller) side of the cpu


----------



## Schmuckley

I cans join?
Schmuckley
various
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2525409


----------



## mezmenir

So I'm curious, which VRM mode saves the most wear and tear on the board? I don't care about efficiency, just motherboard not exploding at 1.5v.

I was using optimized, but what about "extreme" (all 8+2 phases going)?


----------



## ihatelolcats

ive been running extreme vrm for months with max power saving turned on


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> ive been running extreme vrm for months with max power saving turned on


Thank you, not a fan of power saving however. (Mainly because it makes things unstable)- but, if you use offset voltage, Cool-n-Quiet should still function right? Never tested it with this board, or at 4.2 for that matter.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> CPUNB clock is one of the most important clocks in the system regarding Phenom chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It offers some of the highest performance to MHz available from overclocking. At the cost of also being some of the highest TDP to MHz from overclocking. Getting the CPUNB to 2800-3200 will offer -greatly- increased system performance, and it usually takes ~1.3-1.35v on the CPUNB to get there. Any higher on the voltage, and it stops scaling so well- just adds a ton more heat.
> *Curious why you increased the motherboard NB voltage? Mine is stock heh'.
> The important voltage on the board itself, is only really useful for reference based overclocking. That is labeled "VCC18" or NB 1.8v, and is the clock generator voltage for the motherboard*.


Helps keep the high FSB clock stable I suppose, I haven't twinked in the BIOS for some time now since I got some pretty stable memory timings....

Saying that, I need to reduce my memory voltage, HT and Northbridge voltage, I never do it though XD


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> ive been running extreme vrm for months with max power saving turned on
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, not a fan of power saving however. (Mainly because it makes things unstable)- but, if you use offset voltage, Cool-n-Quiet should still function right? Never tested it with this board, or at 4.2 for that matter.
Click to expand...

yeah offset allows CnQ and C1E
i was referring to the vrm power saving features though


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> yeah offset allows CnQ and C1E
> i was referring to the vrm power saving features though


Yeah, definitely not bothering with those- actually, I don't even think I have any of those options. Do you have to enable the EPU to get them? Disabled by default, lol.
Quote:


> yeah offset allows CnQ and C1E


Might actually use this as I am sort of worried. Last 8+2 board I had exploded.


----------



## ihatelolcats

actually i was thinking of the EPU. sorry, been a while since i looked at it
what does it even do...lol

EPU Power Saving Mode: Sets the load dependant phase switching conditions; the VRM is made up of multiple phases (each phase has at least two FETs). During light-load conditions FETs can be switched off to save power - setting EPU to Enabled allows this to happen. If EPU is disabled all phases will remain on, regardless of system loading.

so it is concerned with VRMs
ive had it on for forever on max and its fine


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Might actually use this as I am sort of worried. Last 8+2 board I had exploded.


Yup, offset voltage is great, especially at idle, just long to find the right spot. Anyway, my computer went from 180w to 75-110w in idle thank to offset voltage & CnQ + C1E.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Yup, offset voltage is great, especially at idle, just long to find the right spot. Anyway, my computer went from 180w to 75-110w in idle thank to offset voltage & CnQ + C1E.


Well I already know what my chip can and can't do, but I will defenitely think about enabling CnQ. I don't like C1E however. I just don't like feeding my chip near 1.5v constantly- hard on the board.

And lol @ 180W idle. I wish my computer could do that. I idle around 250 and load around 800 at the wall.









EDIT:
Quote:


> EPU Power Saving Mode: Sets the load dependant phase switching conditions; the VRM is made up of multiple phases (each phase has at least two FETs). During light-load conditions FETs can be switched off to save power - setting EPU to Enabled allows this to happen. If EPU is disabled all phases will remain on, regardless of system loading.


I'm using the C5R2 and the EPU and VRM settings are two completely different things. I have phase control with the EPU turned off, haven't actually seen what it does when I turn it on, however. With it off, the board has "Standard", "ASUS Optimized", "Full Phase" and Manual.


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> And lol @ 180W idle. I wish my computer could do that. I idle around 250 and load around 800 at the wall.


Haha not fair with a 470 SLI, at least you don't need a heater in winter


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Haha not fair with a 470 SLI, at least you don't need a heater in winter


The bridges are just for show, I don't use SLI







Gaming wasn't the intent of my computer when I built it









Which is why I was completely fine with my old X8/X8 board, but the VRM exploded, lol. Been a decent computer for the past couple years though


----------



## Vaub

Must admit, multi-gpu always look good!

VRM exploded? Ouch, don't think it could happen with those Asus boards tough, they throttle themselves when pushed to far (unless you don't want them to







) and they seems solid enough.


----------



## mezmenir

Not only did the VRM explode, it welded my EPS12 to the board's connector, I still haven't been able to free it up- lol. Yay for modular, yeh?

And when I rebuild the rig (didn't get my fans today...







) I will probably slap the 3 way bridge on them, as it looks better.


----------



## Specter_Phi

guys, is the northbridge temp of 67deg celcius at cpuid hwmonitor is still ok?


----------



## richie_2010

is that under load or idle, what sort oc do you have and voltages, i was getting close to 60 maybe over at some point but now with a small fan sat at 43c in a warm room.


----------



## Specter_Phi

my idle temp is 52 Deg Celcius, while at full load at 69Deg celcius.

my o.c. is on the multipliers only.

also, at times the asus A.I. would give me warning message that my SB is 0.000 Volts..

another thing at times, when i shut down my computer, the monitor goes blank but everything on the cpu is still running. my bios is the 1503 version.

im a bit confused on this messages.


----------



## richie_2010

69 on the NB at load is ok, do you have a NB overclock. If your worried bout temps try a small fan over it


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> 69 on the NB at load is ok, do you have a NB overclock. If your worried bout temps try a small fan over it


NB doesn't have a clock of it's own unless you're counting the reference generators for HTT and PCIe. Overvolting this however, can make it get pretty hot. 70C under load would be my personal recommendation, as the default thermal protection on this board kicks in at 100C.


----------



## richie_2010

Ah I was meaning CPU NB oc thought it affected the temps on the NB.

I need some help overclocking my 1055t soon enough I know the main voltages for ram CPU n CPU NB but the rest confuse me still, I've managed 3.5 at 1.224 whith bios set at 1.2 n llc at extreme the ht close to stock the ram isn't a problem and NB at 2500, I've been using prime blend n pi to test and asus turbo v to up bus by 2 every 5 mins.

When I hit the wall I lowered the multi to 13.5 n it still kept going up, I also noticed the temps drop a tad aswell


----------



## richie_2010

small update and will get bios pics up soon as i need some help. im now using a vcore of 1.28125 in bios with llc on extreme i get 1.308 and im at a maximum of 3.7ghz on 6 cores with a 2650 nb and 1860 htt and 1758 on the ram.
if i up the bus one more notch prime blend fails after one min on core 6 or 5 or just crashes (prime shuts off but no bsod or cutoff) but i can run small fft and a custom run for a while.
i read that if prime blend fails its a imc nb ram issue so i upped the ram voltage to 1.65 cpu nb voltage to 1.2 and lowerd the ram and nb speeds one notch and still the same. im just trying to squeeze every ounce of performance i can using little voltage as possible. im going to guess it may need more v core now but there is other voltages im unsure off, ive read a few guides here and on other sites and one from raja at asus but still (blankness on my face) ehhhh

stock bios settings the cpu is set at over 1.35 and i can run stock at 1.15 so for a 0.158 increase in voltage 900mhz is a bounus.

i will try and get bios pics up soon to aid in any support you can offer.

i did lower the multi by one notch and i could carry on upping the bus by another 10-15 points close to 3.7ghz and temps were lower.

i wonder what i could get 4ghz as a 4 core as seems 5 n 6 are my weakest cores as there first to shut off


----------



## richie_2010

does anyone know how to bios primt, i have a usb stick installed formatted to fat and fat 32 and exfat and all i get in the bios is select usb in a red box with an x no option to choose anything.


----------



## skellattarr

if your running ai suit and cpu-z hardware monitor or just cpu-z with ai suit at the same time it will cause wrong voltage readings and warnings.


----------



## richie_2010

I'm running CPU z and turbo v and prime 95. The voltage is higher under load due to llc being on. I do get warning errors for fans n other voltages but never the cpu


----------



## Dradien

I've been wondering for a while ago, and much googling hasn't produced anything, so here goes..

What is iROG? The chips are on the board, the options are in BIOS, but I have no idea at all what it actually DOES.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## richie_2010

It's where you can connect a laptop or tablet to the comp and oc from that, it's more easier to use turbo v on the comp to oc And then put it in bios


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dradien*
> 
> I've been wondering for a while ago, and much googling hasn't produced anything, so here goes..
> What is iROG? The chips are on the board, the options are in BIOS, but I have no idea at all what it actually DOES.
> Thanks in advance!


It's an additional custom firmware that's part of the board. The iROG IC chips on the board do a number of things, as Richie said, one of their functions is ROGConnect and ROGConnect(+), for tweaking and monitoring from an external system. Their other function is actually what enables AISuite to do what it does. All of those advanced tweaking options wouldn't be available without the EC firmware.


----------



## Snotty

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2537780








hey everyone,
Is there a way to get the numbers on our mobo to be exact, . ie: 24 multi X 200 fsb = 4800 , but i always get 4816 or some other odd numbers. Even with mem & nb with 1873mhz & 2207mhz.
cpu & pci spread spectrum are disabled. Thanks for any insight


----------



## Detoyminador

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snotty*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2537780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey everyone,
> Is there a way to get the numbers on our mobo to be exact, . ie: 24 multi X 200 fsb = 4800 , but i always get 4816 or some other odd numbers. Even with mem & nb with 1873mhz & 2207mhz.
> cpu & pci spread spectrum are disabled. Thanks for any insight


I'd be happy with the extra hz rather that even numbers.
Sorry Sir Snott I couldn't resist


----------



## Snotty

now , did i say i was unhappy ?








I've just , recently, turned spread spectrum off and now shows 4800mhz in first bios load screen. Used to say it was anywhere from 4820 to 4860mhz (at 5.2 in desktop, first bios screen would say 5.28 to 5.32 )
I'm very happy with the overclock, it's stable in prime etc. But i can't go 1 notch more , in any configuration... fsb or multi, over 4.8ghz and pass tests. So i'm thinking it's a 4.8 chip.......................................unless.......................... i have something a little wrong for higher stable clocks. llc is all auto. It'll do cinebench and aida at up to 5.1 and a bit , but no way for prime & intelburn lol. Snot the heat at cpu either


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dradien*
> 
> I've been wondering for a while ago, and much googling hasn't produced anything, so here goes..
> What is iROG? The chips are on the board, the options are in BIOS, but I have no idea at all what it actually DOES.
> Thanks in advance!


see pages 4-25 to 4-30 in the manual


----------



## AccellGarage

Here ready to go 1605 ROM CVF ?

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=Crosshair+V+Formula&p=1&s=24


----------



## Tirex

O yeah...keep update Guys..


----------



## skellattarr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*
> 
> Here ready to go 1605 ROM CVF ?
> http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=Crosshair+V+Formula&p=1&s=24


is that bios better then 1503? how is overclocking on it?


----------



## thingemajib

I tried 1605, but for some reason it wont detect my wifi card (model is a PCI based TP-link WN851N). The only way I got it working was to uninstall the PCI controller from device manager and reboot to let it reinstall the drivers, upon which it would then detect my wifi card. However, upon subsequent reboots the problem returned. I found someone on the ROG forums with the same issue but a different model of PCI wifi card, so i think its some kind of PCI controller issue. Gone back to 1403 (1503 was unstable for me) and everythings fine.

Anyone else have similar issues/fixes?


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skellattarr*
> 
> is that bios better then 1503? how is overclocking on it?


Running my Ram finally @ 2133mhz stable with the stock timings lowered my voltage one notch on the cpu, gained one notch on the NB frequency, overall i would say its the best i have used so far


----------



## kahboom

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4650506


----------



## The Sandman

I thought the wait for the Z was bad, just came across this for Piledriver release date and pricing. Only a few more days








http://wccftech.com/amd-fx-8350-processor-under-200usd-price/


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I thought the wait for the Z was bad, just came across this for Piledriver release date and pricing. Only a few more days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-fx-8350-processor-under-200usd-price/


AMD FX-8350 - < $200 US
AMD FX-8320 - $175 US
AMD FX-6300 - $135 US
AMD FX-4300 - $125 US

If these prices are correct I will definitely consider an 8350, but it's unknown how much they will cost here as an 8320 could easily cost 1500 (roughly 240 USD) with the 8350 costing 2000 (over 300 USD).

Edit: Instead of getting a refurbished Sabertooth I got a Crosshair board. I can't push my CPU any further than 3.6, as it already requires 1.4V, which is excessive for such a pathetic OC. This C2 stepping chip won't go any higher than 3.7 and requires 1.425V at least for only 500MHz.

I will thoroughly test this board once I have an 8320 but I can say I already like it far more than I did my 790FXT UD5P and I've only had this board for two days. I am currently running 215MHz FSB with a multiplier of 17. I am thinking of dropping the multiplier to 16 and seeing if I can get the board stable at higher fsb with my four sticks of RAM (4x2).

This board is definitely more stable with my RAM than the 790FXT. I will gladly throw that board away as the memory slots are seriously defective.


----------



## Atomfix

New 1603 BIOS has a different Cool n Quiet option


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> New 1603 BIOS has a different Cool n Quiet option


i noticed that but didnt investigate. what does it do


----------



## Liranan

My board came with 1605 and it's on the Asus website.


----------



## Snotty

1605 uses less power in stock/auto setup. My cheapo meter reads 170 watts at the wall, it was 205 watts


----------



## Snotty

to the above ......................... 170w at idle (recording 2 tv channels atm though, skype , email & steam open)
can get my 4.8ghz oc easily too. Will try for higher stable clocks tomorrow. HT & cpuNB seem a lot more stable in higher clocks too, from what i have played with so far....
One thing i did notice was the cpuNB at 1.4v stock <

anyone else see that in bios ?


----------



## Liranan

My 6870 is running in x8 mode. While it makes no difference running it in x8 or x16 I would like to know if there's a way to force x16.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> My 6870 is running in x8 mode. While it makes no difference running it in x8 or x16 I would like to know if there's a way to force x16.


is it in the PCIe x16_1 slot?


----------



## ryan w

Agreed^^^^what's wrong? either way though i have tried to mess with it:

There is no way to force x16......I was trying to locate how to reassign lanes a while back because in my 2011 first edition asus manual that came with my board it said:

( page 2-13) You can manually reassign the link width of PCIe x8/1_2 and PCIe x 16/X8_3 slots in bios settings. See page 3-18 for details.

You go to that page and it covers SATA configs only??? no info at all about changing IRQ assignment

So I went to the GPU.DIMM post section in the bios about 10 times thinking a option to reassign would magically appear there in the uefi bios screen but it didn't lol

So yeah I have had no luck at all would really like to as currently the GPU in the PCIe x 16/X8_3 has about 1cm of clearance in relation to the PSU cover, would like to run the gpus together to see if there is any temperature differences, Since i can't i was forced to work on the best case airflow which was a good thing overall.

Note: this has since been taken out of the user manual, must have only been in the early bios versions


Spoiler: Ref pic of IRQ assignments for VGA/GPU


----------



## Snotty

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2552649
1605 is good.
Still chip wont play stable over 4.8ghz. But the faster bus speed gives better results for me


----------



## Tweeky

8350 @ newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113284&name=Processors-Desktops&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10446076&PID=4003003&SID=1nd4wxmxfoles


----------



## Roadking

Just ordered it about 30 minutes ago. Canceled my BLT order and went with newegg


----------



## ihatelolcats

is 1605 bios good for the 8350?


----------



## Snotty

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2554007
Totally unstable but i got it there


----------



## Snotty

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2554055
Passes intelburntest and gets 8.04 pts in cinebench. Good for gaming, just have to run Prime as a last test, tomorrow








but gotta say again that 1605 is good for BD s.

Something for the driving gamers here












 hope you enjoy it. Great capture and editing by Detoyminador .


----------



## Droviin

I'm having trouble installing the 1605 BIOS update. I go to the EZ Flash app in the BIOS settings, but it says that it isn't a UEFI BIOS. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## leo5111

anyone know if original crosshair formula is getting a bios for piledriver? if not i will never buy asus again i know some motherboard makers are giving pretty much every am3+ board they have a piledriver update


----------



## Roadking

@ leo5111
Just replied to your post at the ROG forum


----------



## leo5111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> @ leo5111
> Just replied to your post at the ROG forum


but was that a original croshair formula v though? thanks


----------



## Roadking

Wouldn't think that would make a difference. I'm pretty sure the latest and previous bio's applies to all CHVF boards regardless of revision #


----------



## Tatakai All

Does anyone remember the problem with the first batch of CHV's that were sent out that had some kind of faulty chip or whatever concerning BD performance issues? I contacted Asus a while back and they sent me said chip and I don't know what to do with it. Can anyone shed any light on this matter for me? It'd be much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Roadking

Its the bios chip, pop the old one out and the new one in.


----------



## richie_2010

what was the issue with them as i have a early crosshair v and planning on getting a piledriver cpu when there in stock


----------



## Liranan

After reading how Asus are telling us to get the CHV rev. 2.0 to run Vishera I am pretty pissed off. It seems the chips will run just fine and some people have their CPU's overclocked to over 5GHz but if instability or other issues to arise this will be the first and last Asus board I buy in a long time (again).

Even MSI, with their horrible low quality boards, have updated their several year old products to run Vishera but Asus won't update their AMD flagship board.


----------



## richie_2010

the 1605 update only came out a few week ago maybe thats updated with the vishera stuff.
there is no way im changing boards again for a few years if not longer.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Just ordered it about 30 minutes ago. Canceled my BLT order and went with newegg


My 8350 is also in shipped status. I'll update BIOS to version 16 at the same time.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> the 1605 update only came out a few week ago maybe thats updated with the vishera stuff.
> there is no way im changing boards again for a few years if not longer.


Quite a few reviews are using the CHV and the 1605 BIOS to benchmark Vishera's but it's too early to tell whether there will be long term stability issues. I have a rev 1 board and I hope not, but I will mail Asus support asking when we will get a BIOS update regardless.

Edit:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1318860/various-amd-piledriver-fx-series-cpu-reviews-vishera-fx-8350-fx-8320-fx-6300-fx-4300/1350#post_18440932

This is referring to Sabertooth boards only but as the CHV and Sabertooth BIOS' were released on the same day I would say ASUS have updated the board but are just trying to push rev 2 for more $$$
Quote:


> Crosshair V Formula BIOS 1703
> 1.Improve system stability.
> 2.*Support new CPUs*. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
> File Size 2,43 (MBytes) *2012.10.24* update


Quote:


> SABERTOOTH 990FX BIOS 1604
> 1.Improve system stability.
> 2.*Support new CPUs*. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
> File Size 2,35 (MBytes) *2012.10.24* update


I just realised this is the 1703 BIOS. The only new CPU's for AM3+ is Vishera. I am pretty happy now.

Hilbert Hagedoorn, Guru3D, proving that Vishera runs on rev 1



Source:
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_fx_8350_processor_review,6.html

I would say that, as the 1605 BIOS supports Vishera, the 1703 is probably made especially for these new CPU's.

I am shamelessly cross posting to and from the following thread (and specifically this post):
http://www.overclock.net/t/1318860/various-amd-piledriver-fx-series-cpu-reviews-vishera-fx-8350-fx-8320-fx-6300-fx-4300/1370#post_18441385


----------



## gr8sho

Thanks


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droviin*
> 
> I'm having trouble installing the 1605 BIOS update. I go to the EZ Flash app in the BIOS settings, but it says that it isn't a UEFI BIOS. Does anyone else have this problem?


format USB stick too fat32 then unzip file on the USB and reboot too BIOS and try again


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo5111*
> 
> but was that a original croshair formula v though? thanks


New Bios for 8350 http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download


----------



## leo5111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> New Bios for 8350 http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download


thanks know whats funny? i went straight to bios and grabbbed 1703, went and looked in supported cpu still not there go back now latest bios is 1605 again, so i guess they are barely updateing it...


----------



## Atomfix

The 1703 BIOS looks like the 1 to hit....

This BIOS should support the new Piledriver CPU's or maybe correcting bugs that they made in the last update.


----------



## richie_2010

There is a lot of things diff on the 1605 bios that wasn't in the previous.
Well it's setting things that used be on auto now have a value in place instead like 500khz on some vrm thing and load others. Will update before I get my 6300 or 8320
I'm unsure what to get


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> The 1703 BIOS looks like the 1 to hit....
> 
> This BIOS should support the new Piledriver CPU's or maybe correcting bugs that they made in the last update.


it says it supports more cpus but the list doesnt include the new fx
lol


----------



## The Sandman

Might be old news by now, haven't been able to keep up in here. I see the CHVF-Z also has a new bios (806).

Already loading it myself in preparation of tomorrows delivery of a 8350.










Now I can finally see what these GSkill XLD's can really do!!!


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> it says it supports more cpus but the list doesnt include the new fx
> lol


Iv'e noticed haha!


----------



## Liranan

Look at this for weird:

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/M5A88M_EVO/#CPUS
Quote:


> FX-4100(FD4100WMW4KGU),3.6GHz,4C,95W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 0705
> 
> FX-4130(FD4130FRW4MGU),3.8GHz,4C,125W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 1002
> 
> FX-4150(FD4150WMW4KGU),4.0GHz,4C,95W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 1002
> 
> FX-4170(FD4170FRW4KGU),4.2GHz,4C,125W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 0705
> 
> FX-4200(FD4200FRW4KGU),3.3GHz,4C,95W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 1002
> 
> FX-4300(FD4300WMW4MHK),3.8GHz,4C,95W,rev.C0,AM3+ ALL 1401
> 
> FX-4320(FD4320WMW4MHK),4.0GHz,4C,95W,rev.C0,AM3+ ALL 1401
> 
> FX-4350(FD4350FRW4KHK),4.2GHz,4C,125W,rev.C0,AM3+ ALL 1401
> 
> FX-6100(FD6100WMW6KGU),3.3GHz,6C,95W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 0705
> 
> FX-6120(FD6120WMW6KGU),3.5GHz,6C,95W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 1002
> 
> FX-6130(FD6130FRW6KGU),3.6GHz,6C,125W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 1002
> 
> FX-6200(FD6200FRW6KGU),3.8GHz,6C,125W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 0903
> 
> FX-6300(FD6300WMW6KHK),3.5GHz,6C,95W,rev.C0,AM3+ ALL 1401
> 
> FX-6350(FD6350FRW6KHK,3.9GHz,6C,125W,rev.C0,AM3+) ALL 1401
> 
> FX-8100(FD8100WMW8KGU),2.8GHz,8C,95W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 0705
> 
> FX-8120(FD8120FRW8KGU),3.1GHz,8C,125W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 0903
> 
> FX-8120(FD8120WMW8KGU),3.1GHz,8C,95W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 0705
> 
> FX-8140(FD8140WMW8KGU),3.2GHz,8C,95W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 1002
> 
> FX-8150(FD8150FRW8KGU),3.6GHz,8C,125W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 0705
> 
> FX-8300(FD8300WMW8KHK,3.2GHz,8C,95W,rev.C0,AM3+) ALL 1401
> 
> FX-8320(FD8320FRW8KHK,3.5GHz,8C,125W,rev.C0,AM3+) ALL 1401


Or how about this:

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/M5A78LMUSB3/#CPUS
Quote:


> FX-4100(FD4100WMW4KGU),3.6GHz,4C,95W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 0411
> 
> FX-4130(FD4130FRW4MGU),3.8GHz,4C,125W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 1003
> 
> FX-4150(FD4150WMW4KGU),4.0GHz,4C,95W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 1003
> 
> FX-4170(FD4170FRW4KGU),4.2GHz,4C,125W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 0603
> 
> FX-4200(FD4200FRW4KGU),3.3GHz,4C,95W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 1003
> 
> FX-4300(FD4300WMW4MHK),3.8GHz,4C,95W,rev.C0,AM3+ ALL 1401
> 
> FX-4320(FD4320WMW4MHK),4.0GHz,4C,95W,rev.C0,AM3+ ALL 1401
> 
> FX-4350(FD4350FRW4KHK),4.2GHz,4C,125W,rev.C0,AM3+ ALL 1401
> 
> FX-6100(FD6100WMW6KGU),3.3GHz,6C,95W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 0411
> 
> FX-6120(FD6120WMW6KGU),3.5GHz,6C,95W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 1003
> 
> FX-6130(FD6130FRW6KGU),3.6GHz,6C,125W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 1003
> 
> FX-6200(FD6200FRW6KGU),3.8GHz,6C,125W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 1003
> 
> FX-6300(FD6300WMW6KHK),3.5GHz,6C,95W,rev.C0,AM3+ ALL 1401
> 
> FX-6350(FD6350FRW6KHK,3.9GHz,6C,125W,rev.C0,AM3+) ALL 1401
> 
> FX-8100(FD8100WMW8KGU),2.8GHz,8C,95W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 0411
> 
> FX-8120(FD8120FRW8KGU),3.1GHz,8C,125W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 0411
> 
> FX-8120(FD8120WMW8KGU),3.1GHz,8C,95W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 0411
> 
> FX-8140(FD8140WMW8KGU),3.2GHz,8C,95W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 1003
> 
> FX-8150(FD8150FRW8KGU),3.6GHz,8C,125W,rev.B2G,AM3+ ALL 0411
> 
> FX-8300(FD8300WMW8KHK,3.2GHz,8C,95W,rev.C0,AM3+) ALL 1401
> 
> FX-8320(FD8320FRW8KHK,3.5GHz,8C,125W,rev.C0,AM3+) ALL 1401


Two entry boards have PD officially supported. Asus being lazy and not updating the CPU support list for the CHV?


----------



## ihatelolcats

not sure if it's been mentioned here but there is speculation that they are not officially supporting it on rev 1 "bulldozer" boards as a sales tactic


----------



## richie_2010

well there going to get a lot of angry customers.
i think its wrong for them to do that, you spend a fortune on a board and then you dont get proper support for it.


----------



## beers

The new CHV BIOS released yesterday notes 'support for new CPUs', I'd imagine they just haven't updated the list yet.


----------



## verbatim81973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> not sure if it's been mentioned here but there is speculation that they are not officially supporting it on rev 1 "bulldozer" boards as a sales tactic


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> well there going to get a lot of angry customers.
> i think its wrong for them to do that, you spend a fortune on a board and then you dont get proper support for it.


I will be major pissed if Asus does that! Will be sure not to buy their brand again.


----------



## gr8sho

Does anyone here have an 8350 running yet?


----------



## Liranan

You people need to read the thread, I posted all the information regarding the CHV and the 1703 BIOS a few pages back. I even included screenshots of Hilbert Hagedoorn of Guru3D booting an 8350 on a CHV.


----------



## verbatim81973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Does anyone here have an 8350 running yet?


I got one but, not had a chance to install it yet. Will be the weekend probably with all the overtime I am working LOL. I flashed the bios to 1703 today. Seen on other threads and sites running them on rev. 1 boards. Dont know how they will overclock though.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people need to read the thread, I posted all the information regarding the CHV and the 1703 BIOS a few pages back. I even included screenshots of Hilbert Hagedoorn of Guru3D booting an 8350 on a CHV.


I wanted to know is someone HERE has one running, not some dude over on Guru3D.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verbatim81973*
> 
> I got one but, not had a chance to install it yet. Will be the weekend probably with all the overtime I am working LOL. I flashed the bios to 1703 today. Seen on other threads and sites running them on rev. 1 boards. Dont know how they will overclock though.


I hope you enjoy it this weekend. Mine won't arrive until late on Monday.









There are a good number of people with Gigabyte boards running Vishera, and several complaining about Vdroop. It's reassuring to know that won't happen here. Several are reporting 5 GHz plus.

I imagine + .5 GHz should be achievable on basic air cooling.


----------



## kahboom

Can't wait too just ordered a fx 8350 today won't be getting it till monday, ill be trying for 5 ghz to 5.2ghz on water


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Does anyone here have an 8350 running yet?


Yes just booted mine up a few minutes ago. First edition of CHVF board, [email protected] idle at 33C about 5 degrees less than my 8150 but that might be because I turned my pump up a notch. 1703 Bios. Time to play with the bios and check stability


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Yes just booted mine up a few minutes ago. First edition of CHVF board, [email protected] idle at 33C about 5 degrees less than my 8150 but that might be because I turned my pump up a notch. 1703 Bios. Time to play with the bios and check stability


Super. If you tweak CPU Frequency or CPU<-->NB Freq, I'm curious to know that. This is my first FX processor and I've heard that OC procedure may be different than what was done previously on Phenoms X4s.


----------



## verbatim81973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people need to read the thread, I posted all the information regarding the CHV and the 1703 BIOS a few pages back. I even included screenshots of Hilbert Hagedoorn of Guru3D booting an 8350 on a CHV.


No need for the attitude bud. I seen your post a few pages back.


----------



## thingemajib

I'm running 1703 and i have the same mysterious issue that i had with 1605 - it flat out refuses to detect my pci wifi card. As I hope to be getting an 8350 sometime soonish, this is a pretty showstopping bug for me, and no one seems to have any solutions...


----------



## Roadking

I'm at [email protected] but not quite stable yet will post my settings when I get a chance.


----------



## ihatelolcats

cool looking rig
cant wait to get my fx


----------



## incurablegeek

Some of you may remember me. I'm the guy who asks all the foolish questions.

Well, here's another:

I need an external drive enclosure on which to store my FLAC Music, either USB or eSATA.
Question: Should I be concerned about speed, specifically USB 3.0 vs eSATA which our Crosshair V has?

Btw, I really like this icon (hope I didn't say the wrong thing - again):


----------



## richie_2010

i dont think speed will be an issue just go for whats cheapest and easier


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> Question: Should I be concerned about speed, specifically USB 3.0 vs eSATA which our Crosshair V has?


If you want raw speed, go with SATA; all ports on our board are SATA-3 capable. USB would be more portable.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> I'm at [email protected] but not quite stable yet will post my settings when I get a chance.


you got my 8150 at 4.55 beat! nice! I am seriously thinking of scraping the 8150 for the 8350 just for that extra bump


----------



## Roadking

Soliciting Suggestion.
Ran prime for 58 minutes and froze. Suggestions sure would be appreciated. Tried 200 bus at 25 ratio but prime wouldnt even finish the first self test before losing a core. Also worried about temps CPU @ 68C and Core @ 55C voltage set @ 1.493 but reads at 1.5 even.

CHVF 1st edition
FX-8350

Clock 4956
CPU Ratio 18.5
BUS 267
RAM 2136
CPU/NB Frequency 2403
HT Speed 2493
CPU Voltage 1.493
Dram Voltage 1.60625

CPU LLC. Ultra
CPU/NB LLC. High
CPU Voltage Over-Current Protection 140%
CPU/NB Voltage Over-Current Protection 130%
VRM Over Temperature Protection Enabled
CPU Voltage Frequency Auto
CPU PWM Mode T-probe
Prime 95 Minutes/Result 58 / froze
MIN/Max CPU Temp C 34 / 68
MIN/MAX Core Temp C 14 / 55
Ambient Temp C 22
Motherboard Temp C 27 / 31


----------



## yoskmitlme06

From Thailand attach oneself to somebody
thank a lot


----------



## richie_2010

would increasing the nb voltage help with the stability of a oc and what would be a good voltage.

i have oc my cpu nb and upped voltage to 1.25 but ive seen a couple threads/posts where people upped the nb voltage


----------



## The Sandman

Can someone post a link for what they use to connect the 4 pin CPU connection?
Does this go directly to the PSU? Molex?


----------



## richie_2010

should have 2 eps cables use the other one to conect it to the psu, iwas told it wasnt needed unless extreme overclocking but i thought it might add extra stability


----------



## ihatelolcats

does the fx8350 need the updated bios chip or will the original one work? i never got around to ordering one
i checked the number and found that i would need it for the 81x0 series but does that hold true for the 83x0 series


----------



## Roadking

People have reported booting on 1503 but my understanding is that the 1703 is the correct bios for piledriver therefore you will need the updated Bios chip if yours was faulty to begin with.


----------



## ihatelolcats

well i mean
i have 1703 on it now


----------



## Snotty

I have updated to 1703 using 8150. All good with same stable overclock as on 1605 which is 100mhz more stable than 1503 bios. 990fx chv.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Can someone post a link for what they use to connect the 4 pin CPU connection?
> Does this go directly to the PSU? Molex?


Looks like you upgraded your mainboard.







If it didn't change with respect to the original V Formula, the 4-pin Molex connector is only needed for a multi-GPU configuration. I just checked the owners manual for that point. It probably won't hurt anything to hook it up, but will make for more clutter if it's not really needed.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Looks like you upgraded your mainboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it didn't change with respect to the original V Formula, the 4-pin Molex connector is only needed for a multi-GPU configuration. I just checked the owners manual for that point. It probably won't hurt anything to hook it up, but will make for more clutter if it's not really needed.


Hey gr8sho!

Yes I went to actually purchase a Rev 1 board back in June but heard about the Z when the Rev 1 was in the last stage of ordering lol. Don't know why but I hesitated, and logged in at OCN and found a new thread about the Z. That's all it took. The wait was on. Things got so bad (lol) I was checking Newegg 3 - 4 times a night. I ordered mine not 15 minutes after Newegg first posted them. It was nuts. Soon as it arrived I was right back in the same boat waiting on the 8350 to be released. it's been a rough year lol.

I'm aware of the 4 pin molex for the GPU's and was asking about the 4 pin CPU EPS connection that richie_2010 mentioned (thanks by the way +Rep). My Corsair HX750 didn't supply a second one. Now that I know the technical name for the connection I'm all set.

I'm still very curious as to how many owners actually run/need the second connection. Hopefully more will chime in? Please?


----------



## aas88keyz

I was having a difficult time folding with my 8120 and CHV. Temps were good and the vcore wasn't that high either. But for some reason my pc would shut down and wouldn't start back up without a reset/psu kill switch/ and finally unplugging the power cord and bring it back on the same alternate path. This way I didn't necessarily have to clear bios to default but I kept all my original settings. Anyway now that that's said. I tried many things to keep my cpu and overall system stable and avoid it shutting down. Last thing I tried has worked for me every since and I think I have more room to oc the cpu. The psu only connected a four pin when I was having these issues. CHV board supports 8 and 4. I plugged both cpu connections to make an 8 pin connection. Rock stable ever since. The power draw I believe went up some but like I said earlier, As long as cooling stays good I will probably try for another +100MHz clock. Anyway my point was that making my 8 pin cpu connection makes a huge difference and if you want the same stability and can accept the bigger power draw and you have the extra 4 or 8 pin connection available on your psu and motherboard then I say go for it and see if that makes a difference for you.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I'm still very curious as to how many owners actually run/need the second connection. Hopefully more will chime in? Please?


When I open up my system to install the 8350, I will check. I know this gave me fits when I was putting the system together initially


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I'm still very curious as to how many owners actually run/need the second connection. Hopefully more will chime in? Please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I open up my system to install the 8350, I will check. I know this gave me fits when I was putting the system together initially
Click to expand...

i have filled every hole
with power on my motherboard


----------



## richie_2010

Sandman I just quickly looked con corsairs site and it says 2 8pin eps cables but come think of it think mine only came with one.
It could be a modular lead as 1 8pin on the psu itself.

As I said I'm intrigued about stability, if it helps it in any way. It can't draw more power unless you feed it more In the bios


----------



## richie_2010

do any of you guys add nb voltage when overclocking as this is what ive got to atm and if i go over 271 it crashes blend

if i upp the nb voltage to 1.15 it lasts longe than on stock 1.1



im using turbo v to hone in and setting it in bios.

the rest is
cpu :3792
ht: 1896
nb: 2438
ram: 1806


----------



## Liranan

I bought two HyperX 8GB sticks yesterday and plugged them in today. Took me a while to get them working but the board finally started booting with them. I was getting pretty irate till I realised I had to reset to optmised default. It's funny seeing 13GB free, instead of 2.5.

Now I need to get an 8350 and a Samsung 830 and I'll be set for another few years.


----------



## richie_2010

i think with taht much ram you wont need a page file


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> do any of you guys add nb voltage when overclocking as this is what ive got to atm and if i go over 271 it crashes blend
> if i upp the nb voltage to 1.15 it lasts longe than on stock 1.1
> 
> 
> im using turbo v to hone in and setting it in bios.
> the rest is
> cpu :3792
> ht: 1896
> nb: 2438
> ram: 1806


Yes, I do. You'll usually have to add actual NB Voltage when the ref clock gets above 260 to 265MHz. Up to that point auto will usually hold. Some say max is 1.3v but I've seen many using more including 1.5v for over a year now.


----------



## richie_2010

so should i try 1.3v. i put a small fan over the nb and temps are seeing 42c when priming

there is stability when i do small fft which is cpu but blend tests cpu aswell as cpu nb and ram and doesnt go past 3 mins and either core cuts out or prime stops or comp crashes. most time one cores stop.
is there any way of testing just the ram and the cpunb

it will stablise if i put cpu voltage at 1.4 but im wanting to keep the voltages as low as possible.
if there is any more info you need please ask.

thanks sandman

EDIT: tested at 1.3 on the nb and crashed after 3 mins im guessing its the cpu voltage. i took this pic of my llc settings to confirm there right or not


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> does the fx8350 need the updated bios chip or will the original one work? i never got around to ordering one
> i checked the number and found that i would need it for the 81x0 series but does that hold true for the 83x0 series


anyone know about this? im asking about the chip itself not the bios version


----------



## richie_2010

I'm going to guess if was needed for the bulldozer then goin be needed for piledriver.

Where do I find out if I need a new chip

Oh and what are the vrefs and what do they do someone said tweaking that helps stability


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> I'm going to guess if was needed for the bulldozer then goin be needed for piledriver.
> 
> Where do I find out if I need a new chip
> 
> Oh and what are the vrefs and what do they do someone said tweaking that helps stability


http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/4100#post_17909335


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Yes, I do. You'll usually have to add actual NB Voltage when the ref clock gets above 260 to 265MHz. Up to that point auto will usually hold. Some say max is 1.3v but I've seen many using more including 1.5v for over a year now.


I'm running 1.325V on CPU-NB to keep a ref clock speed of 250MHz on my 965. I don't think the IMC of the Phenom II can go much past that. This is another reason why I'm looking forward to Vishera.

Some of you have seen me talk about PMT (PhenomMSRTweaker). One of the reasons I use this over CnQ is that I'm not comfortable with the way BIOS assigns voltages on Auto when the Ref clock is increased. So with PMT I can decide how much core voltage I can assign as function of up to 5 power states. If you run the Ref clock up at 250, Vcore is up at 1.46V which is way more than I need for 3.9GHz on my 965 with air cooling. PMT is supposed to control VID too, but I'm not convinced this works. I may play around with the Auto setting in BIOS again tonight to see if I can re-convince myself either way that PMT can control it dynamically..


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i have filled every hole
> with power on my motherboard


That's the spirit!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Can someone post a link for what they use to connect the 4 pin CPU connection?
> Does this go directly to the PSU? Molex?


some of the new power suplies have 2-4pin 1-8pin and 1-24pin cpu type power connector

the 8-pin and 4-pin cpu power connectors will have yellow and black wires

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812200084


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> i think with taht much ram you wont need a page file


Windows needs some minimal size page file in my experience. I just leave it set at 1GB. I'm running 16GB of 1600 Sniper RAM.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> so should i try 1.3v. i put a small fan over the nb and temps are seeing 42c when priming
> there is stability when i do small fft which is cpu but blend tests cpu aswell as cpu nb and ram and doesnt go past 3 mins and either core cuts out or prime stops or comp crashes. most time one cores stop.
> is there any way of testing just the ram and the cpunb
> it will stablise if i put cpu voltage at 1.4 but im wanting to keep the voltages as low as possible.
> if there is any more info you need please ask.
> thanks sandman
> EDIT: tested at 1.3 on the nb and crashed after 3 mins im guessing its the cpu voltage. i took this pic of my llc settings to confirm there right or not


Even though your LLC is set at Extreme, I think your Vcore is set too low. I think you want your effective Vcore closer to 1.4V if you are near 4GHz speed. This is the behavior I see with Deneb, but Thuban may react differently. Don't know...


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> anyone know about this? im asking about the chip itself not the bios version


CH5F - the 1st bios chips did not have the room for the bulldozer code

*CH5F - pertaining to the CPU/NB LLC problem.* It turn out the bios chip is faulty when used with FX processors.
Have purchase date and serial number available.
ASUS (U.S. Toll Free - 1-812-282-2787)

if your board came out with bios 0705 or earlier then you will need a new chip that is big enough to hold all the code

there is a white stick next to the 24-pin connect the last 4 number is the original bios


----------



## neojin29

please add me to you list...thanxs


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> so should i try 1.3v. i put a small fan over the nb and temps are seeing 42c when priming
> there is stability when i do small fft which is cpu but blend tests cpu aswell as cpu nb and ram and doesnt go past 3 mins and either core cuts out or prime stops or comp crashes. most time one cores stop.
> is there any way of testing just the ram and the cpunb
> it will stablise if i put cpu voltage at 1.4 but im wanting to keep the voltages as low as possible.
> if there is any more info you need please ask.
> thanks sandman
> EDIT: tested at 1.3 on the nb and crashed after 3 mins im guessing its the cpu voltage. i took this pic of my llc settings to confirm there right or not


looking at your previous post's screen shots I'd be looking at both the CPU/NB Voltage and Dram voltage. I'm assuming you're running the 1055T you have listed.

Additional NB Voltage should only be added in small increments with testing in between (watch failure times as an indicator of improvement).
You're at a point where it could be NB, CPU/NB and Dram voltage all could be candidates. I'd start whith Dram voltage, than CPU/NB. NB voltage only if others don't help.

A few simple rules I use when stressing with Prime95 are,
BSOD, usually a lack of Vcore,
If you receive a "Worker Has Failed" error (one or more cores stop but test continues) this is usually a lack of CPU/NB Voltage or a lack of Dram Voltage. Sometimes even a combination of the two.
It's not unusual for the AMD platform to require an additional .05v to .1v Dram Voltage over manufactures spec as the listed spec is for Intel platform.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm running 1.325V on CPU-NB to keep a ref clock speed of 250MHz on my 965. I don't think the IMC of the Phenom II can go much past that. This is another reason why I'm looking forward to Vishera..


Not meaning to offend you in anyway but just to be sure,
CPU/NB voltage helps stabilize the IMC inside the CPU (NB Freq etc).
The actual NB voltage will help stabilize when the Ref Clock is above 260-270MHz.

The CPU/NB voltage limit on the Phenom II Thubans is 1.5v same as Vcore. I've run mine at 1.468v since January this year with a NB Freq at 3211MHz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> some of the new power suplies have 2-4pin 1-8pin and 1-24pin cpu type power connector
> the 8-pin and 4-pin cpu power connectors will have yellow and black wires
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812200084
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1105458/


Thanks tweeky! And everyone else for the input on this! I'll do some shopping and get one coming. I couldn't figure out if it had to connect directly to the PSU or if it could go to a molex. Wait, do I even have a molex in my case?


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Windows needs some minimal size page file in my experience. I just leave it set at 1GB. I'm running 16GB of 1600 Sniper RAM.


I've left mine at system managed. I will reduce the size once I have the other 16GB I want, unless VMWare requirements state othewise.

Currently I have a 16GB pagefile, of which 0% is used, which means Windows is making fantastic use of my RAM. I have 12.5GB free with Opera taking up almost a Gig (31 tabs)









Can't wait to order an 8350 and then go full ******... I mean server.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Not meaning to offend you in anyway but just to be sure,
> CPU/NB voltage helps stabilize the IMC inside the CPU (NB Freq etc).
> The actual NB voltage will help stabilize when the Ref Clock is above 260-270MHz.
> The CPU/NB voltage limit on the Phenom II Thubans is 1.5v same as Vcore. I've run mine at 1.468v since January this year with a NB Freq at 3211MHz.


No offense taken. From what I've read, there is a difference in the capability of the IMC between the Deneb and Thuban. Going past 250 just doesn't seem to work for me and others. It's a moot point anyway because I will be focusing any available OC effort on the Vishera when it arrives.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I'm still very curious as to how many owners actually run/need the second connection. Hopefully more will chime in? Please?


SILVERSTONE Strider Gold ST1000-G came equipped with this:


Spoiler: ATX 12v 2 x 4/4 EPS connectors









Spoiler: 4pin Molex







I recall researching this a ways back, I cannot locate the exact thread but the idea behind the extra power sources located near the elements was balance load more efficiently during high power draw with individual plugs and traces over a shorter distance.

I hooked em all up as I have this problem with trying to continually increase my benchmark scores, actually its a sickness








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> I've left mine at system managed. I will reduce the size once I have the other 16GB I want, unless VMWare requirements state othewise.
> Currently I have a 16GB pagefile, of which 0% is used, which means Windows is making fantastic use of my RAM. I have 12.5GB free with Opera taking up almost a Gig (31 tabs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to order an 8350 and then go full ******... I mean server.


Recently installed the 830 w/ 8GB mem installed (all seems to be well) using Sean's Windows 7 Install & Optimization Guide for SSDs & HDDs


Spoiler: 1024GB pagefile







The guide suggested this:
Turn Off or Shrink Page file: Applies to SSDs/HDDs
If you shrink your page file most people recommend 512MB or 1024MB, the minimum for a dump file to be created is 400MB. I suggest that if you have 4GB of RAM or less or do heavy multitasking do not disable the page file just shrink it to a reasonable size because the rule of having page file equal to or set to 1.5x the amount of your RAM is outdated. Several programs use page file when enabled like VMWare, some games, graphics software, MS office, etc. Windows does use the page file if present and will only use it when it is efficient to do so. Page file is also read at boot to speed things up. Do not put the page file on a RAM disk, it is much better to have it on the SSD or HDD.
(Why to have the page file on an SSD)(Why to not have page file on a RAM disk)


----------



## leo5111

i see people talking about a new bios chip needed for piledriver, when i bought the board i got a new bios chip from asus just like 2 months ago so im good right?


----------



## beers

Can't say that I had heard about that BIOS issue on early boards.
I bought one of the CHV as soon as they became available at newegg, we'll see how it goes with support.

Maybe that explains why I'm hitting a huge wall at 4.8 1.475 stable but can't get 4.9 with even 1.537

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Snotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> Can't say that I had heard about that BIOS issue on early boards.
> I bought one of the CHV as soon as they became available at newegg, we'll see how it goes with support.
> 
> Maybe that explains why I'm hitting a huge wall at 4.8 1.475 stable but can't get 4.9 with even 1.537
> 
> Thanks for the info.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2560832

I was at the same 4.8 @ 1.48v wall. Latest 2 bios' enabled me to go to 4.9Ghz @ 1.5v. Using 280 fsb with 1.4v on cpunb. It'll probably go higher now but i'm glad to be over the 4.8Ghz.

For Sandman ... I only use the 8 pin 12v to board. Thought the molex was for multiple graphics cards.

This might help some folks if they have the same RipjawX 2133 mem as me . My stuff is at it's most stable with minimum of 1.7v.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo5111*
> 
> i see people talking about a new bios chip needed for piledriver, when i bought the board i got a new bios chip from asus just like 2 months ago so im good right?


It was for Bulldozer. You are good. You only need the updated Bios chip if you did not get it for bulldozer and it was a faulty bios chip to begin with.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> SILVERSTONE Strider Gold ST1000-G came equipped with this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ATX 12v 2 x 4/4 EPS connectors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4pin Molex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recall researching this a ways back, I cannot locate the exact thread but the idea behind the extra power sources located near the elements was balance load more efficiently during high power draw with individual plugs and traces over a shorter distance.
> I hooked em all up as I have this problem with trying to continually increase my benchmark scores, actually its a sickness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently installed the 830 w/ 8GB mem installed (all seems to be well) using Sean's Windows 7 Install & Optimization Guide for SSDs & HDDs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1024GB pagefile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guide suggested this:
> Turn Off or Shrink Page file: Applies to SSDs/HDDs
> If you shrink your page file most people recommend 512MB or 1024MB, the minimum for a dump file to be created is 400MB. I suggest that if you have 4GB of RAM or less or do heavy multitasking do not disable the page file just shrink it to a reasonable size because the rule of having page file equal to or set to 1.5x the amount of your RAM is outdated. Several programs use page file when enabled like VMWare, some games, graphics software, MS office, etc. Windows does use the page file if present and will only use it when it is efficient to do so. Page file is also read at boot to speed things up. Do not put the page file on a RAM disk, it is much better to have it on the SSD or HDD.
> (Why to have the page file on an SSD)(Why to not have page file on a RAM disk)












Why can I rep you only once? WHY???

When I had XP I used to turn pagefile off, totally forgot about that. Thanks a lot, mate!


----------



## neojin29

http://valid.canardpc.com/2561568


----------



## beers

I called ASUS about the early CHV BIOS issue but they had no idea what I was talking about, lol.
Are there any particular phrases which helped in them identifying the issue through their knowledge base?


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> SILVERSTONE Strider Gold ST1000-G came equipped with this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ATX 12v 2 x 4/4 EPS connectors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4pin Molex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recall researching this a ways back, I cannot locate the exact thread but the idea behind the extra power sources located near the elements was balance load more efficiently during high power draw with individual plugs and traces over a shorter distance.
> I hooked em all up as I have this problem with trying to continually increase my benchmark scores, actually its a sickness


lol....and thx for sharing the info.....as i m continually doing the same, i m gonna immediatly plug the unused 4 EPS from my Antec in the mobo....i thought u had to choose between both 4 or 2x4 EPS and never suspected that using both can add extra-juice to the stability


----------



## UncleBlitz

does it exist some serious comparison between a phenom x6 @ 4ghz and a FX8350 @ 5ghz ?
all the reviews and tests i saw was with high overclock on FX and Phenoms @ stock frequencies....or both @ stock frequencies
...lol....i just want to be sure that the jump worth it ,even if i know that it s very fun to try to OC a new cpu


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> does it exist some serious comparison between a phenom x6 @ 4ghz and a FX8350 @ 5ghz ?
> all the reviews and tests i saw was with high overclock on FX and Phenoms @ stock frequencies....or both @ stock frequencies
> ...lol....i just want to be sure that the jump worth it ,even if i know that it s very fun to try to OC a new cpu


I went from 1090T to the 8150 because I thought I blew my thuban but turned out i corrupted the bios. I liked the thuban because you could get the NB freq to 3000MHz, however since going to the 8150 at 4.5 with a higher IMC and lower voltage I am happy for the change, and may even move to the 8350 if consistent gaming FPS (10-20 in certain games) is continued to be reported by owners.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can I rep you only once? WHY???
> When I had XP I used to turn pagefile off, totally forgot about that. Thanks a lot, mate!


Right On!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> I called ASUS about the early CHV BIOS issue but they had no idea what I was talking about, lol.
> Are there any particular phrases which helped in them identifying the issue through their knowledge base?


So I got a relatively new employee after having a bios corruption issue that i mentioned above. Thought I blew my 1090t at first, so I purchased the 8150, at the same time called Asus for a new chip that my board qualified for. The rep first told me I had to pay for it, I "politely" told him he was wrong, referred to this website, and said all early rev 1 crosshair v boards get a free replacement. He put me on hold, then came and back and said yes sir you are correct, we will send it to you if you pay shipping. Good enough it came with Version 1003 and was intended to improve stability specifically w/ LLC, and have a compatible Bulldozer BIOS already flashed.

Once received all went well asides from it is not the easy piece to install I cam close to bending the prongs on installation and found it much easier to remove the second graphics card before installing

This is exactly the chip you need: http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3890 just try to get it for free!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i have filled every hole with power on my motherboard


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Thanks tweeky! And everyone else for the input on this! I'll do some shopping and get one coming. I couldn't figure out if it had to connect directly to the PSU or if it could go to a molex. Wait, do I even have a molex in my case?


I'm glad this question about power cabling was asked, plus the additional post with the theory around better power distribution by bringing the power connection closer to the element under load.

As I sit patiently waiting for UPS (I will never place an order withi Newegg again on a Tuesday, and gosh I hate UPS right about now), I have my HAF 932 on it's backside and observed system power connections as promised. For some reason, I rationalized that I could run my system with only the 24-pin and the 8-pin connectors. I may have had trouble POSTing initially with both the 8 and 4-pin connectors, just not quite sure. For all intents and purposes, the system ran fine with my OC settings for as long as I have had the C5F.



My Seasonic PSU has all the proper power connections needed for the C5F and I simply needed to connect both the EPS and Molex cables. A quick check shows a slightly higher 12V reading in the BIOS monitor (yay!).

I hope 750W is enough to properly OC a Vishera, if not, a new PSU would be another unanticipated expense.


----------



## gr8sho

Finally received the FX 8350 and installed it, mated with my Windows 8 spinner drive. if OC breaks the drive, I don't care.

I'm using the stock heatsink for now with BIOS set to defaults. I turned off a few items in the 3rd tab.

I'm having trouble believing the Core temps. I've used a number of programs like CORETEMP, HWMONITOR and HWINFO64. They all seem to give the same result of around 22C at idle using completely stock settings. The reason I'm so skeptical is that my 965 ran much hotter than this.

I thought I had disabled all of the power management in BIOS but will go back and look. There may be some settings visible I hadn't seen before.

If you haven't had a chance to play with this aspect of Vishera yet, the lowest Vcore I've seen in CPU-Z is 0.876V. The max value is 1.425V.

For grins I ran WEI and was nice to see 7.9. The 965 came in at 7.5. This was quick and I'm using it just to calibrate where the system is as I start into mild OC experiments.

Overall the experience was as expected. Fairly uneventful install.


----------



## Droviin

Quote:


> I'm having trouble believing the Core temps. I've used a number of programs like CORETEMP, HWMONITOR and HWINFO64. They all seem to give the same result of around 22C at idle using completely stock settings. The reason I'm so skeptical is that my 965 ran much hotter than this.


I'd believe those temps. I've got a big cooler on my 8120, but I've noticed that it gets very cool/near ambient on idle, but then gets fairly toasty under load. Given that the underlying architecture is similar I suspect that'd they would have similar temperature spikes.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Finally received the FX 8350 and installed it, mated with my Windows 8 spinner drive. if OC breaks the drive, I don't care.
> 
> I'm using the stock heatsink for now with BIOS set to defaults. I turned off a few items in the 3rd tab.
> 
> I'm having trouble believing the Core temps. I've used a number of programs like CORETEMP, HWMONITOR and HWINFO64. They all seem to give the same result of around 22C at idle using completely stock settings. The reason I'm so skeptical is that my 965 ran much hotter than this.
> 
> I thought I had disabled all of the power management in BIOS but will go back and look. There may be some settings visible I hadn't seen before.
> 
> If you haven't had a chance to play with this aspect of Vishera yet, the lowest Vcore I've seen in CPU-Z is 0.876V. The max value is 1.425V.
> 
> For grins I ran WEI and was nice to see 7.9. The 965 came in at 7.5. This was quick and I'm using it just to calibrate where the system is as I start into mild OC experiments.
> 
> Overall the experience was as expected. Fairly uneventful install.


.876v at full stock speed? wow


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> .876v at full stock speed? wow


It's the carbon nano-tubes!!!


----------



## gr8sho

Asus published a PDF on BIOS settings Windows 8 Fastboot. What conditions need to exist in order to see those options on the C5F?


----------



## ihatelolcats

i thought fastboot was only on the new z series. i'll try to find more info on it, i'd like to know too

rog forums:
Will a UEFI update with Win8 fastboot appear?

No there won't be one, Fast Boot is a switch that is not on the regular CHVF Motherboard, Windows 8 may load faster than 7 on the Motherboard, but to get the full "Fast Boot" compatibility, you need to buy the CHVF-Z Motherboard.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> I called ASUS about the early CHV BIOS issue but they had no idea what I was talking about, lol.
> Are there any particular phrases which helped in them identifying the issue through their knowledge base?


there was postings in this thread after bulldozer came out and between bios 0705 and 0813 in that time pried

check the white sticker next to the 24-pin power connect last 4 numbers if its 0705 or earlier you will need a chip

the original chips did not have room for all the data to run all the code for bulldozer

if you have an old original chip you may have buy a chip from asus

http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=3098


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> there was postings in this thread after bulldozer came out and between bios 0705 and 0813 in that time pried
> check the white sticker next to the 24-pin power connect last 4 numbers if its 0705 or earlier you will need a chip
> the original chips did not have room for all the data to run all the code for bulldozer
> if you have an old original chip you may have buy a chip from asus
> http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=3098


i need a new chip, signed into the estore and i cant buy one. cost me more to ring them than to buy it directly, i wonder if the new ones would be sold on ebay so i can get one


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> there was postings in this thread after bulldozer came out and between bios 0705 and 0813 in that time pried
> check the white sticker next to the 24-pin power connect last 4 numbers if its 0705 or earlier you will need a chip
> the original chips did not have room for all the data to run all the code for bulldozer
> if you have an old original chip you may have buy a chip from asus
> http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=3098
> 
> 
> 
> i need a new chip, signed into the estore and i cant buy one. cost me more to ring them than to buy it directly, i wonder if the new ones would be sold on ebay so i can get one
Click to expand...

that's the us number and store, try the uk one http://asus.co.uk/support/

i live in the us...
i called motherboard support and they said to call the estore. the estore number plays a prerecorded message then goes dead. nice


----------



## Tweeky

they sell chips on ebay but there is no way to tell if its the right chip

even the people on ebay wont know which chip is which


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i thought fastboot was only on the new z series. i'll try to find more info on it, i'd like to know too
> rog forums:
> Will a UEFI update with Win8 fastboot appear?
> No there won't be one, Fast Boot is a switch that is not on the regular CHVF Motherboard, Windows 8 may load faster than 7 on the Motherboard, but to get the full "Fast Boot" compatibility, you need to buy the CHVF-Z Motherboard.


So showing that PDF for our board was just to piss us off. Got it!


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> there was postings in this thread after bulldozer came out and between bios 0705 and 0813 in that time pried
> check the white sticker next to the 24-pin power connect last 4 numbers if its 0705 or earlier you will need a chip
> the original chips did not have room for all the data to run all the code for bulldozer
> if you have an old original chip you may have buy a chip from asus
> http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=3098


Just checked my board. last four numbers are 0905.....Piledriver here i come! The wait for black Friday beings


----------



## cez4r

*ASUS ROG Crosshair V Formula-Z (990FX) Review ft. Vishera FX-8350 on Phase Change*

http://vr-zone.com/articles/asus-rog-crosshair-v-formula-z-990fx-review-ft.-vishera-fx-8350-on-phase-change/17574.html


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> there was postings in this thread after bulldozer came out and between bios 0705 and 0813 in that time pried
> check the white sticker next to the 24-pin power connect last 4 numbers if its 0705 or earlier you will need a chip
> the original chips did not have room for all the data to run all the code for bulldozer
> if you have an old original chip you may have buy a chip from asus
> http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=3098
> 
> 
> 
> i need a new chip, signed into the estore and i cant buy one. cost me more to ring them than to buy it directly, i wonder if the new ones would be sold on ebay so i can get one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's the us number and store, try the uk one http://asus.co.uk/support/
> 
> i live in the us...
> i called motherboard support and they said to call the estore. the estore number plays a prerecorded message then goes dead. nice
Click to expand...

got through to the estore today, they wanted to check with the cs manager but went ahead and sent it free. no shipping even. so im happy
fyi the serial number is on the pci slot - not one of the two numbers by the atx power

related:


----------



## MacClipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> I called ASUS about the early CHV BIOS issue but they had no idea what I was talking about, lol.
> 
> Are there any particular phrases which helped in them identifying the issue through their knowledge base?
> 
> 
> 
> there was postings in this thread after bulldozer came out and between bios 0705 and 0813 in that time pried
> check the white sticker next to the 24-pin power connect last 4 numbers if its 0705 or earlier you will need a chip
> the original chips did not have room for all the data to run all the code for bulldozer
> if you have an old original chip you may have buy a chip from asus
> http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=3098
Click to expand...

Mine is the original 0404 batch but my local Asus office says there is no such thing ie. no need to do any chip replacement cos flashing the latest BIOS will do.

And I have looked over at the Asus ROG Crosshair forums and can't find any info about the need for replacing the BIOS chip either. Strange that different Asus reps have been saying different things.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacClipper*
> 
> Mine is the original 0404 batch but my local Asus office says there is no such thing ie. no need to do any chip replacement cos flashing the latest BIOS will do.
> And I have looked over at the Asus ROG Crosshair forums and can't find any info about the need for replacing the BIOS chip either. Strange that different Asus reps have been saying different things.


ROG should count for something. Ambiguity is not one of the things I would expect from a high-end organization.


----------



## leo5111

incase anyone missed it, now croshair V version one says 8320/8350 under supported cpu, for longest time it didnt, the bios just said support new cpu,s


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacClipper*
> 
> Mine is the original 0404 batch but my local Asus office says there is no such thing ie. no need to do any chip replacement cos flashing the latest BIOS will do.
> And I have looked over at the Asus ROG Crosshair forums and can't find any info about the need for replacing the BIOS chip either. Strange that different Asus reps have been saying different things.


I broke down and bought a replacement, will update if there's any tangible difference.
It was kind of a rip off at $25 though, could likely have put that better to use on something else.

Also, to clarify (and to derp), it's this digit that is the indicator, correct?
The reason I ask it seems a lot lower than the others in comparison and release BIOS was 0404...


----------



## MacClipper

This is mine, pardon the spelling cos it was done late in the night.... Zzzzz,


----------



## Stoffie

guys quick question, I have to wait 6 weeks for my RMA on my crosshair V Formula, in the meantime I have a ud7 rev 1.0 which is doing my head in, I am going to sell it and buy another crosshair V (the RMA won't go to waste it can go in my media pc) I can get the norm al crosshair or the formula-z for the same price (within £5) however I have to wait a bit longer for the Z, what do you recommend? Normal crosshair or Z


----------



## eTernalPulse

I chose the regular crosshair v. Fitting it tomorrow.


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTernalPulse*
> 
> I chose the regular crosshair v. Fitting it tomorrow.


What made you choose the regular?


----------



## eTernalPulse

Z seems to be a lil more ram speed which "today" makes no benefit and apparently a difference in cpu control. I dont see anything which could be substantial in cpu control.
Ontop of the ram point, i not be going over 1600. (Sig build)


----------



## RRRRRRRR32

Anyone fitted EK's full board water block on to their CVF?? I'm looking into it but haven't found anyone that's using it yet.


----------



## Car17

Hey bro I got the EK for the CHV, looks amazing and I do think it helps with OC'ing. Looks sweet and very easy to install.

Full Board? or just the VRM up top? I do not think they make a Full board block.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> I broke down and bought a replacement, will update if there's any tangible difference.
> It was kind of a rip off at $25 though, could likely have put that better to use on something else.
> Also, to clarify (and to derp), it's this digit that is the indicator, correct?
> The reason I ask it seems a lot lower than the others in comparison and release BIOS was 0404...


yes that must have been the 1st board that came out

my motherboard came with bios 0404 and they sent me a new chip for free

some of the 1st boards came out long before the bulldozer

the bios chip was to small to hold all the data to run bulldozer so a big chip is needed

when flashing bios for bulldozer (080x) or higher some of the data would not fix and parts of the LLC information was missing


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> guys quick question, I have to wait 6 weeks for my RMA on my crosshair V Formula, in the meantime I have a ud7 rev 1.0 which is doing my head in, I am going to sell it and buy another crosshair V (the RMA won't go to waste it can go in my media pc) I can get the norm al crosshair or the formula-z for the same price (within £5) however I have to wait a bit longer for the Z, what do you recommend? Normal crosshair or Z


Go with the Z .

Asus will be supporting and providing updates and information for the Z not so much for the older boards


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> ... in the meantime I have a ud7 rev 1.0 which is doing my head in...


lol...i had one of thoses...never saw a VCore so unstable...i sended it back after 1 week...rev2.0 have a sort of LLC...

...if u own a CHV there s no "real" reason to upgrade to a "Z" but if u just buy a new mobo...i d go for the "Z" ,there s no reason to not choose the latest version


----------



## tinouthedino

Hey guys I just got my CHV-Z yesterday, booted it up OC'ed my FX 8350 to 5050mhz @.1.52v and Ram at 2289 9-10-10-25-2T I have a few questions regarding this board...

My bios on boot will show the bios screen 3 times before it will go to bios or boot I am not sure what is going on with that... it happens straight out of the box, even after cmos resets.

also I dont know which setting it is but I was not able to OC as high as I would have liked due to the computer just shutting off power when I would run anything, after I tweaked everything in the Digi power menus in bios to extreme or a higher setting it would stop, but I dont know if there is a specific setting that controls the computer shutting off due to over draw somwhere.

but my main concern is that stupid bios... It loads the bios screen 3 times and makes boot times unbeaaaarable T_T


----------



## tking

The bios you have is unsupported by the fx-8350. Asus pulled the supported bios because of issues. There will be a news bios coming out shortly 0901 for CHVF-Z. I was just send this Bios From Asus 2hrs ago and I will be testing it with My fx-8350. Then I have to provide feed back to asus about it.


----------



## ryan w

FYI: may have already been discovered but the ASUS FTP site links are not functioning


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> lol...i had one of thoses...never saw a VCore so unstable...i sended it back after 1 week...rev2.0 have a sort of LLC...
> ...if u own a CHV there s no "real" reason to upgrade to a "Z" but if u just buy a new mobo...i d go for the "Z" ,there s no reason to not choose the latest version


Thanks, I gonna get the z, my board is going to take 6 weeks to get it back and this UD7 rev 1.0 is so unstable it's stupid I cant wait 6 weeks to unlock the true potential of this Piledriver, any body wanna buy a UD7?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tking*
> 
> The bios you have is unsupported by the fx-8350. Asus pulled the supported bios because of issues. There will be a news bios coming out shortly 0901 for CHVF-Z. I was just send this Bios From Asus 2hrs ago and I will be testing it with My fx-8350. Then I have to provide feed back to asus about it.


Thanks for the heads up









I wonder if it will cure the no system speaker/beeper issue that some are having.


----------



## tking

I don't know yet I won't be flashing the bios until tomorrow night. I talked to asus bios dept. a few days ago and they said they would call me back he called me today and said consider myself lucky and sent me new bios 0901. He just got it from engineering and to flash and let him know how it goes. He said I was the first one to receive this bios so I guess I'm like the tester.


----------



## stuhad

What does the fast boot switch do exactly? Running win8 with the chv formula-z and intel 520 ssd, boot times don't seem to change with fast boot enabled or disabled. I've made sure it's enabled in the bios as well as the physical switch.

Bios still initializes the asmedia chip before boot, the raid config still comes up.... was hoping it would skip those or something

Not much (none really) info in the manual about it. Boot time is already fast, guess I was hoping it would load into windows instantly or something.


----------



## richie_2010

Are you using raid? You can disable the as media loading in the bios it's where the inboard sound and Ethernet and USB setting things are. If your not using raid set the drives to achi.

Did you install windows to the SSd with a hdd attached to the computer? That could be your fast boot issue


----------



## tking

good news about bios 0901 for the z fixes post beep issue. seems to be running stable


----------



## tking

CROSSHAIR-V-FORMULA-Z-ASUS-0901.zip 3252k .zip file
 CHVF-Z bios 0901 try it out and +rep me and Let me know what you think!


----------



## stuhad

yeah i'm running raid 0 on two ssds where the os is installed, and I'd rather have the raid and extra sata ports than two secs of my boot times just wondered if there was anymore info on what the fastboot option was actually doing.


----------



## cez4r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stuhad*
> 
> if there was anymore info on what the fastboot option was actually doing.


Here, under 'Fast Boot' point, Asus wrote about this feature: http://event.asus.com/mb/windows_8/#feature
Quote:


> ASUS has released new hardware and software designs to shorten system boot-up time to 2-seconds* for a smoother user experience that removes annoying delays under Windows 8, and even previous versions of Windows. Faster system boot and restart means Windows starts quicker and higher efficiency - No more waiting around.


I have not tried Win8 yet, but I'm sure it's connected with this:

http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2011/09/08/delivering-fast-boot-times-in-windows-8.aspx


----------



## stuhad

Thanks for the info, I have now begun to notice the differences, doesn't seem that much of an improvement over a cold boot but probably would make a great deal of difference for computers with mechanical storage for the OS, rather than ssds.

Anyway thanks again.


----------



## eTernalPulse

Ive got a realy slow os boot up on my chv. Kept the same w7 install from the old mobo. So perhaps conflicting drivers. Desktop gadgets keep failing to respond on startup aswell. clean up crew required.


----------



## tinouthedino

OMG I cant believe I mssed this over the weekend lol gonna flash that!! Im on 0704 or something

EDIT: Oh lol released 6 hours ago


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tking*
> 
> CROSSHAIR-V-FORMULA-Z-ASUS-0901.zip 3252k .zip file
> CHVF-Z bios 0901 try it out and +rep me and Let me know what you think!


I have used it, it's much better than 0704 but I can't get over 5ghz stable I can get 4.9ghz and stable though.


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTernalPulse*
> 
> Ive got a realy slow os boot up on my chv. Kept the same w7 install from the old mobo. So perhaps conflicting drivers. Desktop gadgets keep failing to respond on startup aswell. clean up crew required.


y u no reformat


----------



## eTernalPulse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> y u no reformat


Save time. Test if you can swap motherboards wothout a fresh OS install. And having an ssd coming To replace primary boot drive. Wae+ taking forever to deliver.
Ive run some disc cleaning software and it improved several seconds.


----------



## tinouthedino

Okay reporting on the new 0901 bios,

speaker beeps now, boot times are much faster,

Before I updated I just ran the load extreme overclock settings and tried to match voltage to get the system stable,

After bios update I decided to see what all those settings in the Digi power menu do, I disabled current balance because at 5ghz 1.53 volts it would turn off my computer, VRM frequency at 550 provides best stability, VRM set for thermal balance, and the option for the power switching set to medium.

these settings I was able to get stable with on average less volts than setting everything to load extreme OC settings

5.0 @1.536v- LLC Ultra -in windows after Vdroop, able to pass 10 runs of IBT,


----------



## ImmortaL72

Do i have to be in the club to write a thread







. if not can anyone tell me why core temp is so much lower than my AI suite for the board. i have a crosshair V also with an 8150. just wondering if i can trust the AI suite II or not


----------



## tinouthedino

The AI suite reads the temp off your mobo CPU socket


----------



## ihatelolcats

my advice- don't use any asus software
use hwinfo64 for temperatures


----------



## ryan w

^^^agreed but i use both (dont run at same time) AIsuite has some very useful monitoring and adjustment tools for OC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortaL72*
> 
> Do i have to be in the club to write a thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . if not can anyone tell me why core temp is so much lower than my AI suite for the board. i have a crosshair V also with an 8150. just wondering if i can trust the AI suite II or not


Hey man of coarse you can post







welcome join the club well your at it info on how to is in the 1st post page 1

Take a look here to see how OCN works...good stuff! lots of good links in my sig too! Overclock.net Site Features and Explanations

In regards to core temp vs socket temp you have discovered a area with two opposing views when it comes the FX series chips

Read this thread in its entirety, it describes the two camps on core vs socket, me and others have discussed it in depth AMD Temp Information and Guide

Currently I subscribe to using socket temps (what AI suite uses) for the max safe temp for the 8150 of 61 C, I do so to be on the safe side, although used to go by core temps and the chip survived the beating just fine


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortaL72*
> 
> Do i have to be in the club to write a thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . if not can anyone tell me why core temp is so much lower than my AI suite for the board. i have a crosshair V also with an 8150. just wondering if i can trust the AI suite II or not


when u use some "serious monitoring tool" like HWiNFO64 u can see multiple values for your cpu temperatures:

here for example "A" is matching core temps values and is the "cores" temperatures and "B" is matching AISuite temperature mesurements ("direct" on the socket if i m not too wrong)
IMO u better refer to "B"....."A" seem to be a weird mesure  iddle with a room temp around 20° i have....20° on the cores or less which seem impossible or ....can a cpu produce no heat ?...











in all ways under load "A" & "B" come very close
all that to say that we all can see different values while using different monitoring tools


----------



## ryan w

Yup cores is agreed by all i believe to be inaccurate below 45 c from what I have seen

tip for HWinfo from ROG forums


----------



## ImmortaL72

well i guess i will try and keep an eye on all of them, i dont want the socket melting either, thanks for all your help guys


----------



## MacClipper

Still using the *original BIOS chip* from an early batch 0404 mobo, flashed to 1703. Doesn't seem too bad to me.



















Not all too convinced of the need for a new BIOS chip now, latest 1703 BIOS is still 4MB in size just like all the earliest BIOS versions.


----------



## eTernalPulse

Doubt a new bios chip needed. Not like your moving mp3s on it to listen to while OCing - an idea though. Adding a lil address code for a cpu cant be that big surely.


----------



## ihatelolcats

my NB runs hot, 71C. is 1.131v too much for it? i wonder if the vrms are heating it up or if it's not making good contact with the heatsink


----------



## ryan w

Just ran a quick prime/kombuster run with HWmon64
NB core : 1.164-1.171
T2 (NB) temp: 45-54
T3 (MB) temp: 33-35
thats with a tower cooler and a 140 pushing air down across the heatsink + std 120 exhaust
not my normal setup but thats the current airflow

edit: just ran with fans on 100% vs custom curve







did not effect load temps really only idle
NB: 40-54
MB: 27-34


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> my NB runs hot, 71C. is 1.131v too much for it? i wonder if the vrms are heating it up or if it's not making good contact with the heatsink


that voltage is ok but the temp isnt. mine is similar to ryans but i have put a small fan on the nb and it never goes over 45


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> that voltage is ok but the temp isnt. mine is similar to ryans but i have put a small fan on the nb and it never goes over 45


+1 ....T2 always around [email protected] iddle ....42/43 for normal use (gaming include) with 45°max ( "intense" case airflow with no needs of the lil fan....







)


----------



## richie_2010

I have my h100 and 620 exhausting out the back of the case so there wasn't much airflow over the NB and would go over 50c while trying to oc, with the small fan my temps are 40-45c.

Also helped CPU temps a tad


----------



## disappearingone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacClipper*
> 
> Still using the *original BIOS chip* from an early batch 0404 mobo, flashed to 1703. Doesn't seem too bad to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all too convinced of the need for a new BIOS chip now, latest 1703 BIOS is still 4MB in size just like all the earliest BIOS versions.


^this.

While I am not having very much success in getting a Overclock above 4.5GHz that will run Prime for more then the first 5 test, I did replace my 404 bios chip after I heard this rumor and haven't seen any change whatsoever.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> my NB runs hot, 71C. is 1.131v too much for it? i wonder if the vrms are heating it up or if it's not making good contact with the heatsink
> 
> 
> 
> that voltage is ok but the temp isnt. mine is similar to ryans but i have put a small fan on the nb and it never goes over 45
Click to expand...

at stock cpu and nb voltage/speed, it's still getting to the 70s after a while under load.
im going to try removing and reattaching the heatsink. if that doesn't help, i dunno
i looked at the special ek waterblock for it but damn that's expensive


----------



## EvilJoker

Yea, i run my NB 1.175v, I would defiantly check the heatsink to make sure its has good contact or maybe you might have to get a better thermal strip(tape)? Is that whats under the HS on this board... Ive never had these off(yet)







But i dont know on mobo's ive owed over time i have had to redo TIM on NB/SB


----------



## EvilJoker

Ya know, Now that im thinking about it and looking.. I cant even tell the NM temps?? Do i really have to hook up temp cables all that to check it??


----------



## UncleBlitz

yo mates,
got my 8350 to replace the 1090t, i have some questions:

A) i only see 6 cores via different tools (core-temp, pc meter, cpuz...) i tryed to see if didnt miss some option via the bios/EFI but it seem that all is well set
did thoses tool need an update or do u think my cpu have a problem?

B) i had no real problem to OC the CPU @ 5.2ghz with 1.475v/LLC extreme (200x26) and 5.1ghz with 1.45v/LLC veryhigh (200x25.5)
as i see some others have difficulties i ask myself if OC wasnt that easy because of 2 dead or unactive cores...any idea?

C)i tryed some lil bench and i was very surprised to see that i had to push the 8350 @5.1ghz to hit 1090t scores @ 4.2ghz on 3DM06...+ even @ this speed the CPU score still lower, but it have improve all gfx tests scores.....i know this bench is a lil old but it match perfectly with the use that i do with my pc (mapping, gaming on UT3 engine using alternativly and heavily CPU n GPU)

bios1703


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> yo mates,
> got my 8350 to replace the 1090t, i have some questions:
> A) i only see 6 cores via different tools (core-temp, pc meter, cpuz...) i tryed to see if didnt miss some option via the bios/EFI but it seem that all is well set
> did thoses tool need an update or do u think my cpu have a problem?
> B) i had no real problem to OC the CPU @ 5.2ghz with 1.475v/LLC extreme (200x26) and 5.1ghz with 1.45v/LLC veryhigh (200x25.5)
> as i see some others have difficulties i ask myself if OC wasnt that easy because of 2 dead or unactive cores...any idea?
> C)i tryed some lil bench and i was very surprised to see that i had to push the 8350 @5.1ghz to hit 1090t scores @ 4.2ghz on 3DM06...+ even @ this speed the CPU score still lower, but it have improve all gfx tests scores.....i know this bench is a lil old but it match perfectly with the use that i do with my pc (mapping, gaming on UT3 engine using alternativly and heavily CPU n GPU)
> bios1703


How many cores does Windows report?


----------



## UncleBlitz

task manager shows 8 but only 6 active and "monitored" in performances.....weird

same for OCCT and siw ,they see 6 cores only....all that smells the RMA


----------



## tambok2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> 
> task manager shows 8 but only 6 active and "monitored" in performances.....weird
> same for OCCT and siw ,they see 6 cores only....all that smells the RMA


RE BRANDED Phenom II x6


----------



## UncleBlitz

yeah.... a 8350 x6....that sux a lil! nah? +.+


----------



## richie_2010

Could be the software isn't upto date


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Could be the software isn't upto date


which one do u mean i updated and upgraded all what was possible to do.....bios 1703....

ai suite, cpuz, OCCT and core temp only see and monitor 6 cores
hiw64 see 8 cores but only monitor 6
and SIW....see 1 physical processor,3 cores per processor and 6 logical processors and only monitor 3 physical processor (even if it told ya one lines up that it see only one)...









i m a bit lost i must tell .....anyway something wrong i do same cpu scores @ 5.2ghz as guru3d did in their review @ stock settings on 3DM06


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> my NB runs hot, 71C. is 1.131v too much for it? i wonder if the vrms are heating it up or if it's not making good contact with the heatsink
> 
> 
> 
> that voltage is ok but the temp isnt. mine is similar to ryans but i have put a small fan on the nb and it never goes over 45
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at stock cpu and nb voltage/speed, it's still getting to the 70s after a while under load.
> im going to try removing and reattaching the heatsink. if that doesn't help, i dunno
> i looked at the special ek waterblock for it but damn that's expensive
Click to expand...

replacing the stock tim on the NB appears to have reduced temps about 6-10 degrees. still running a little hot


----------



## Tweeky

I have been run this from the beginning if I go higher then my CPU temp. will go over 61 C with Prime95 and air cooling see sig below


----------



## TotemTed

I Can't seem to get to the asus download page for the crosshair v formula-z does anyone have the latest (non beta) bios so i can flash my board?
Nvm I got to it at last 0901


----------



## Tweeky

Some new settings for my CH5F-8150 with BIOS 1703


----------



## tinouthedino

Is there a way to do one core per module on these Z boards? I cannot find any option in the bios to do that.. they just turn off the entire module


----------



## kylegorter

*SLI For Crosshair V*
Please use 275.50 beta driver
http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us
Enables SLI technology on SLI-certified motherboards with AMD chipsets: 990FX, 990X, and 970.
*Nvidia 990FX driver for SLI Win 7/Vista 64bit Beta 275.50*
http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-275.50-beta-driver.html
*Nvidia 990FX driver for SLI Win 7/Vista 32bit Beta 275.50*
http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-32bit-275.50-beta-driver.html
*Nvidia driver 280.26 for SLI Windows 7, 64 bit*
http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-280.26-whql-driver.html

Is this true? SLI doesnt work or nmake use of for other newer WHQL 300 series drivers other than the one specified? Or am i just not understanding it completely.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinouthedino*
> 
> Is there a way to do one core per module on these Z boards? I cannot find any option in the bios to do that.. they just turn off the entire module


I am running the rev 1 not the Z but it does not matter because:

The FX architecture uses a design of one module with 2 cores
4 core line: 2 modules 4 cores
6 core line: 3 modules 6 cores
8 core line: 4 modules 8 cores

This design only allows for reducing cores on a per module basis, you are unable to split modules into individual cores due to shared resources at a hardware level

As I am sure you have found under the advanced tab in the CPU core on/off function the enable/disable core features are restricted on a module basis, you would have to step back to a Phenom series to disable individual cores, basically its not the board, its the chip

In depth review using FX-8150 as example: legit reviews FX- 8150 processor


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylegorter*
> 
> *SLI For Crosshair V*
> Please use 275.50 beta driver
> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us
> Enables SLI technology on SLI-certified motherboards with AMD chipsets: 990FX, 990X, and 970.
> *Nvidia 990FX driver for SLI Win 7/Vista 64bit Beta 275.50*
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-275.50-beta-driver.html
> *Nvidia 990FX driver for SLI Win 7/Vista 32bit Beta 275.50*
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-32bit-275.50-beta-driver.html
> *Nvidia driver 280.26 for SLI Windows 7, 64 bit*
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-280.26-whql-driver.html
> Is this true? SLI doesnt work or nmake use of for other newer WHQL 300 series drivers other than the one specified? Or am i just not understanding it completely.


that is old info use the newest drivers


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> I am running the rev 1 not the Z but it does not matter because:
> The FX architecture uses a design of one module with 2 cores
> 4 core line: 2 modules 4 cores
> 6 core line: 3 modules 6 cores
> 8 core line: 4 modules 8 cores
> This design only allows for reducing cores on a per module basis, you are unable to split modules into individual cores due to shared resources at a hardware level
> As I am sure you have found under the advanced tab in the CPU core on/off function the enable/disable core features are restricted on a module basis, you would have to step back to a Phenom series to disable individual cores, basically its not the board, its the chip
> In depth review using FX-8150 as example: legit reviews FX- 8150 processor


Actually on my ud7 you can switch cores off individually... It's the only decent feature on the board


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Actually on my ud7 you can switch cores off individually... It's the only decent feature on the board


Right on and some say certain v bios version could do it to, must have missed that


----------



## richie_2010

You can revert bioses by using the asus a1 flash utility


----------



## UncleBlitz

last week i installed a FX-8350 to replace my phenomII1090t and only 6 cores was working.....i thought the chip was faulty and sended it back.....
today i received a new one and....still the same problem: only 6 cores are working....
i have last bios 1703 ,no idea what happen , i installed a athlon x3 455 for a few days between the 1090t and the FX8350, flashed to bios 1703 with the athlon x3 installed and all was working (in fact all work except thoses missing 2 cores)
is my mobo dead ? can a bios flash with a x3 or x6 cpu installed cause this? shouldnt it work direct out of box with 8 cores without touching any bios setting?....i m disapointed... but ...worst...i m lost!


----------



## gr8sho

Did you clear the CMOS EEPROM?


----------



## ryan w

dumb question but i am stumped to: what does the core on/off page say?

Asus core unlocker? disabled or enabled (I set to disable)
CPU core activation? auto or manual (I set to manual)

only other thing i can think of is a windows error

read this thread: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/cpus-motherboards/52587-solved-fx-8150-6-threads-cores-task-manager.html
talks about a boot.ini file at the end ??

+ hotfixes for core parking: KB2645594 + KB2646060 Windows updates

last choice fresh windows install


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Did you clear the CMOS EEPROM?


yes, before and after the flash and before and after each cpu change...


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> dumb question but i am stumped to: what does the core on/off page say?
> Asus core unlocker? disabled or enabled (I set to disable)
> CPU core activation? auto or manual (I set to manual)
> only other thing i can think of is a windows error
> read this thread: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/cpus-motherboards/52587-solved-fx-8150-6-threads-cores-task-manager.html
> talks about a boot.ini file at the end ??
> + hotfixes for core parking: KB2645594 + KB2646060 Windows updates
> last choice fresh windows install


*asus core unlocker* enable and disable, same result (i set to disable too "normaly")
*cpu core activation* auto and manual with same result

i tryed to disable 4 cores on 8 with success and only 4 visible: normal
i have re-enable all cores and ....only 6 visible/activated again.....

i ll read this thread ,i hope to find something ....

if i remember correctly windows have somewhere an option where u set how many cores u want to use but i cant remember where.....did i set this on 6 when i was using a 1090T....possible...

is it possible or risky to flash the bios to the same version?....i had like to try this just in case the bios was "corrupt" by itself of by the athlon x3 455 installed during the flash (not sure if asus have test theses cpus on this board...) do you think it worth the try?

the last choice....lol....if i was sure it fix it i ll jump on it, but i have so many stuff to reinstall so i ll keep this as "last option" (i m not that far from the last option choice though)

thx for help


----------



## gr8sho

Try running msconfig from the start menu (as an admin).

Then click boot > advanced options. From here there is a way to control the number of cores. See if something is borked up in here.


----------



## UncleBlitz

woohoo , got it working!
yeah it was windows related , from ryan w link i was "drived" on msconfig too, so yeah i remember now i did set this on 6 for my 1090t and there was no option to go to 8....so as recommended on the site i installed EasyBCD to reset "the core use"....i probably did a bad manip or misunderstood the instruction because it have end with a wrong setting with 0 cores and windows not booting anymore....lol

currently on a fresh w7 reinstall and all 8 cores monitored and working

thx a lot for help, it have put me on the tracks


----------



## ryan w

HEK YAH! i hate to do fresh installs but it has always benefited me to work the bugs out, just had to do it for a new ssd install







nice work blitz


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> dumb question but i am stumped to: what does the core on/off page say?
> Asus core unlocker? disabled or enabled (I set to disable)
> CPU core activation? auto or manual (I set to manual)
> only other thing i can think of is a windows error
> read this thread: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/cpus-motherboards/52587-solved-fx-8150-6-threads-cores-task-manager.html
> talks about a boot.ini file at the end ??
> + hotfixes for core parking: KB2645594 + KB2646060 Windows updates
> last choice fresh windows install


Asus core unlocker is for cpu that have unlockable cores

an fx-8150 or fx-41** or 1090t does not have unlockable cores

an amd 555 cpu does

http://www.cpu-world.com/info/AMD/Unlocking_cores_and_L3.html


----------



## The Sandman

New bios (1002) for the CHV-Z is on the Asus site.


----------



## UncleBlitz

to not share only problems, this cpu is really nice, here are some results:

the chip clocks higher with 8 cores than the previous one with 6 :-D

5.3ghz v-core-bios setting=1.475v LLC:extreme ,no problems to run some benches but it require more juice to be stable,temperatures are still very low under full charge so it seems i have some room to increase the voltage

5.1ghz v-core bios setting=1.46875v LLC:extreme ...stable for now.....i ll try some hours under OCCT cpu torture


----------



## ImmortaL72

if you dont mind me asking what kind of socket temps do you get at the 5.3 gHz. i am gettin into the 80s C when i bench at 4.6 mine is an 8150. is that to hot or no?


----------



## UncleBlitz

between 40 and 53°c if i remember well
not easy to get stability under OCCT, i got a lot of errors on cores....
80° is way too much , 55° is my limit
what cooling are u using for your cpu?


----------



## ImmortaL72

well my voltages are very low so i guess i have to find the sweet spot.


----------



## ImmortaL72

One more question for you blitz. I noticed when i was benchmarking at the higher voltages that my chip would shut down cores to keep temps down. Are you on all 8 cores at those temps?


----------



## tking

anyone getting a high t0 temp with hwinfo64 some times i get a totally random 150c-250c in max box ive never seen it that high and "if it really got that high bad stuff would happen"


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortaL72*
> 
> One more question for you blitz. I noticed when i was benchmarking at the higher voltages that my chip would shut down cores to keep temps down. Are you on all 8 cores at those temps?


weird, i never noticed this, i only had too hot temperatures 1 time for now ,when my h100's pump have diead , but the whole PC have shut down

about the temperatures,on this board u have often 2 mesurements depending from ur monitoring tool(AiSuite,SIW,CoreTemp,HWinFo64,PCMeter,OCCT or RogConnect) refering to :
-Cpu Cores Temperatures (same temperatures on 8 cores and yes ....now...i use 8 cores







)
-Cpu Socket

i m used to Phenom and athlons and new to FXs, what i noticed for now with thoses CPUs is that the Cpu cores temperature are always doing up and downs and get more "linear" under full load, here core temperatures are always lower than cpu socket one:

-iddle :cores around 20°c and cpu socket around 35°c
-full charge max: cores around 45°c and cpu socket around 50°c (by full charge i mean after 1/2 hour CPU stress like OCCT with highest 24/7 OC settings)

Monitoring with rog connect seems to be top notch as values approach cpu socket ones (not exactly the same, dont ask me why) and they seem to be more credible than the core ones

imo u have a cooling problem....what is your CPU cooler?
80°c is way too much (especially if u tell u use low voltages) and having cores disabled by to much heat is the same: to me it s danger zone and after 65° u take a real risk to fry ur AMD chip


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tking*
> 
> anyone getting a high t0 temp with hwinfo64 some times i get a totally random 150c-250c in max box ive never seen it that high and "if it really got that high bad stuff would happen"


lol....imo if u had something @ thoses temps the pc had shut down
probably a wrong reading from the program
t0 = 28 °c here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> ...tip for HWinfo from ROG forums


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tking*
> 
> anyone getting a high t0 temp with hwinfo64 some times i get a totally random 150c-250c in max box ive never seen it that high and "if it really got that high bad stuff would happen"


happens to me if i use two programs that access the temps at the same time (ai suite + hw monitor, core temp etc) or i get -127 ai suite warnings when the signal gets screwed up...software calculations ya know

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> 80°c is way too much (especially if u tell u use low voltages) and having cores disabled by to much heat is the same: to me it s danger zone and after 65° u take a real risk to fry ur AMD chip


agreed I run mine up to 65 sometimes well stress testing, try to keep it at 61...but you hit 90 and will shut down..will cause degradation of silicon over time


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> I'm running CPU z and turbo v and prime 95. The voltage is higher under load due to llc being on. I do get warning errors for fans n other voltages but never the cpu


Same here, I just ended up disabling those monitors to save my brief heart atk's lol
Besides everything on my end is under liquid ...so no use stressing the occasional fan error.
What does annoy me though....is when using Ai or AMD OD (rarely use AMD OD sue to my nvidia gpus) I get random NB and SB errors stating "0.00 volts"
which I know damned well isn't true then the rig would have crashed.


----------



## mishaq007

hello guys
I've asus crosshair V formula and i cant make some stable OC on phenom II 965. before crosshair V I had asus M2N SLI DELUX and a made easly OC to @3.6GHz. Can someone help me with settings in BIOS? I tryied with multiplier to set it on 18.5 but it's not stable.

Best wishes from poland
Michael


----------



## mrinfinit3

Any more information you can give us?
Type of cooler and voltages are helpfull
Complete system specs would be a great start


----------



## mishaq007

cooler- pentagram karakorum, I'm using CPU with the AC Diamond 7 paste
complete specyfication
PSU -Tagan 880W
GPU- GTX295
CPU- Phenom II 965 BE
memory- CORSAIR VENGEANCE 16GB 4x4GB 1600MHz CL9 1,5V
HDD SATA 1TB
MOBO ASUS Crosshair V formula

All is inside ATX BOX wchich is well aired with few coolers.
I use windows Vista it it's important. I overcloked CPu on this MOBO only with multiplier, with voltages I haven't done nothing.

Please tell me what i should set on BIOS to make stable OC. THX


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mishaq007*
> 
> cooler- pentagram karakorum, I'm using CPU with the AC Diamond 7 paste
> complete specyfication
> PSU -Tagan 880W
> GPU- GTX295
> CPU- Phenom II 965 BE
> memory- CORSAIR VENGEANCE 16GB 4x4GB 1600MHz CL9 1,5V
> HDD SATA 1TB
> MOBO ASUS Crosshair V formula
> All is inside ATX BOX wchich is well aired with few coolers.
> I use windows Vista it it's important. I overcloked CPu on this MOBO only with multiplier, with voltages I haven't done nothing.
> Please tell me what i should set on BIOS to make stable OC. THX


Not a bad air cooler








Try bumping the cpu-v up at 1st... start at around 1.4v-1.45v test for stability within windows (if you are using an old install of windows on the new board- this could cause instability as well)
Overclocking takes time....test cpu stability with the program of your choice(occt, prime95, intel burn in, ect) of approx and hour (some like to do it for longer). Once the tests passes and your
cpu "core" temps are within range, you may exit windows, go back into bios, and lower the cpu voltage a step or two. Repeat stress testing and lower the cpu voltage again (if still stable)
Continue to lower the cpu-v by 1-2 steps each run until your have "instability". Once you have lowered your voltage to the point of instability, raise the voltage by 1 notch and stress test the cpu
overnight while u sleep. If all if good when u wake up in the morning then your good... if not raise it up another notch.









What worries me is that it seems as if you upgraded your mobo and just swapped your old hdd to it without wiping the drive for a new windows installation. This wouldn't be too bad of a thing
if both motherboards shared the same or even a similar chipset but they are completely different . The other factor (especially when overclocking) are your ram settings... You may have to loosen the ram timings or increase ram voltage a tad in order run all 4 sticks @ rated speeds.

Just remember that overclocking takes time and no two chips are alike.... we cannot say "use these settings and you will be stable" Your going to have to play with it .....ALOT....
there are several guides available on this site as well as google search documents; I suggest your read a few to get you started.
*Technically there's alot more to overclocking that this....but it should get you started*

Goodluck

**edit** If you can pm me your email address; Ill send over a copy of my old guide to get you started


----------



## mishaq007

hey my friend
maybe my previous messages weren't so clear. of course I've been doing OC before so i know that it takes some time to make it stable.

Of course i format my old windows and made a fresh instalation after changing MOBO and Ram.

I Asked for already made recipe for that mobo and CPU. If it doesnt exists of course I'm gonna try, but there is still a question- what frequency should i achieve? before 3.7GHz wasnt stable, but as I know this Cpu can work stable over 4GHz. I think for me enought is 3.7-3.8GHz

So what voltage should I try? I dont want to burn my phenom

sorry for my english but I'm from Poland- country of idiots.


----------



## mrinfinit3

ok... on air you can expect between 3.6Ghz - 3.9Ghz
Again; each chip is different. Some can do 4Ghz+ some will not overclock at all.
Stepping and ram have alot to do with how this chip performs as well.
Most 965's will not do 4Ghz on air for 24/7 operation especially with 4x sticks of ram be sure that u have modified the bios to ram specifications.
You can also expect a very low performance if using the 4-pin power plug instead of the 8-pin.
And since you've been doing this for so long;Im sure you know that it's not the frequency on the chips that causes failure.
It's heat and voltage.

http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=107990.0



I wouldn't recommend those clocks above for 24/7 but it can show you the variations.

However this discussion should be taken over to the Deneb forum for 9x5 cpu found here


----------



## ImmortaL72

8150 @4.6 and voltage at 1.380. H100 for the chip. vengeance ram no oc. 1600 8-8-8-24, a couple 7970s in crossfire thermaltake chaser full tower that stays about 30 to 31c. its all in my sig. i think, i am kinda new to overclocking so any help would be appreciated. thanks guys


----------



## mishaq007

i plugged the 8 pin connector to my mobo.

at M2N sli delux I've got [email protected] 3.6GHz almost 2 years without any problems, so I think that MOBO that id designed for gamers should give me some more than 3.6GHz

ok I understand that I'm not gonna be given a recepie for OC and all you are trying to say it's that i shuold done some experiments with this MOBO and CPU

ok, but if someone have similar specification please reply me with his setting in bios, it might help

thank you all


----------



## ihatelolcats

increase voltage until it works


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mishaq007*
> 
> i plugged the 8 pin connector to my mobo.
> at M2N sli delux I've got [email protected] 3.6GHz almost 2 years without any problems, so I think that MOBO that id designed for gamers should give me some more than 3.6GHz
> ok I understand that I'm not gonna be given a recepie for OC and all you are trying to say it's that i shuold done some experiments with this MOBO and CPU
> ok, but if someone have similar specification please reply me with his setting in bios, it might help
> thank you all


Welcome, Mishaq.

When I upgraded from my M2N32-SLI and brought the 965 along, I carried over many of my settings. This included running the FSB @250MHz. The general consensus on the Deneb chip is that the IMC won't go past 2000MHz. The 965 will be quite toasty at these settings, but safe.

I agree with you on the voltages concern. The BIOS in the C5V is much more intelligent than the M2N class board you are coming from. so be sure to monitor the voltages and the temps. The 965 will run happily at 3.9GHz with about 1.39V on Vcore. I had the CPU-NB at 1.3V to keep the FSB happy. This was with 4 sticks of RAM. All of this was done with the stock cooler, so you may be able to go further. The power distribution on your new board is superior to that of the M2N. Keep in mind that the higher LLC setting you use, the higher the voltage offset will be, so check the value with CPUZ or whatever your favorite flavor of monitoring tool you use in the OS.

PS. The folks on OCN like to see your sig populated with system specs. Go into Control Panel to do that.

Good luck!


----------



## mishaq007

thank you guys


----------



## mrinfinit3

Hey gr8sho have u been able to get your snipers above 1600m @ cas 8 or less with 4 sticks yet with the 83xx? Or have u tried?


----------



## Lord Baron

http://valid.canardpc.com/2588256

Long time lurker here, just got my fx-8350, cant seem to get it to work in prime95 always one core that fails if not more. trying to get 4.8ghz with under ~1.5v, any suggestions for bios settings for getting there?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> Hey gr8sho have u been able to get your snipers above 1600m @ cas 8 or less with 4 sticks yet with the 83xx? Or have u tried?


Hi mrinfinit3.

No, actually I haven't done much with the RAM actually. Most of my focus lately has been researching what I want to do with water cooling. I really need to bear down on this and get it over with.

The little I did was when I ran the FSB up at 250 and got the Snipers up past 1600, but then concluded the performance of the system this way wasn't being done right (I have to unlearn things I used to do with the Phenom X4).

But. since you have yours running at 1866, may I ask was that simply selecting the speed in BIOS, or did you have to do something special with timings?

I had read somewhere, possibly Newegg, where someone had these running up at 2000 stable, but really haven't investigated this further. But I don't recall seeing if the person had 2 or 4 DIMMs.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Baron*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2588256
> Long time lurker here, just got my fx-8350, cant seem to get it to work in prime95 always one core that fails if not more. trying to get 4.8ghz with under ~1.5v, any suggestions for bios settings for getting there?


lol...u re not alone mate , got mine booting @ 5.1ghz(1.5v)and running all benches & games but unstable under OCCT stress in some seconds
to stabilise it i had to go back @ 4.7ghz with 1.5v (each try higher drives me to the same problem :"error on one core"under cpu stress)

i never saw such a difference between "highest frequencie boot " and "highest stable use" values @ same voltages


----------



## UncleBlitz

since i installed the FX-8350 i am no more able to launch CRYSIS and CRYSIS warhead (though, crysis2 works nicely and even better than with the phenom 1090t @ 4.0ghz) and the unreal editor crashes @ each launch....

the screen turn black and i have to "alt ctrl supr" to get rid of the black screen , then error message about a 32/64 bit problem (same message for all +.+)

i tryed to google and it seem to be FX related because forums are full of thoses problems and the common part is always....the use of a FX....no matter how many cores it have, it seem to come from the chip functionnement itself ....i hope a bios or windows update will fix this soon
i falled in luv with my FX but i cant loose half of my fav programs

all was working with the phenom II, and problems have appear exactly @ the cpu change...
i did a fresh windows install with no success

if u have one of thoses programs, a FX cpu installed and have 2 minutes to give it a try, i d be very interessted to hear how it works on your PCs
thx in advance


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> Hey gr8sho have u been able to get your snipers above 1600m @ cas 8 or less with 4 sticks yet with the 83xx? Or have u tried?


How did you achieve these settings?

Code:



Code:


{ G-Skill Sniper 1866mhz ddr3 Cas 9 @ 1893Mhz  }

I made an attempt to run at 1866 and 1800 using DOCP. I believe CAS was at 9 in both cases. The former didn't even POST and the latter was unstable trying to boot into the OS.


----------



## gr8sho

I know the topic of suppressing the BIOS popup for ASMEDIA eSata has come up a few times. The typical solution is to go into to BIOS and just disable the entire interface.

In one of the later BIOS releases, ASUS exposed a new option to leave the eSATA ports enabled but disable to the boot detect function, known as OPROM. So you can run the two additional ports as standard SATA ports but without the ability to boot from them, and you won't get the ROM popup during POST. If the description is not obvious. I could be talked into adding picture, but it's fairly self-explanatory. In this example, BIOS version 1703 exposes the new OPROM suppression option

This is useful to me as I have two 500GB WD Mybooks with an eSATA connection that I use for external storage.


----------



## mrinfinit3

I have been able to run @ 2000mhz stable as well but only with 2x dimms and @ a cas of 10 (10-11-10-28)
as seen below: (Ignore the temps was doing a wprime run)



I've improved greatly in my ram tuning since adding that rig below but have yet to get 32m of prime to run in under 7secs even with cpu @ over 5ghz...
Thus why I was asking


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> I have been able to run @ 2000mhz stable as well but only with 2x dimms and @ a cas of 10 (10-11-10-28)
> as seen below: (Ignore the temps was doing a wprime run)
> 
> I've improved greatly in my ram tuning since adding that rig below but have yet to get 32m of prime to run in under 7secs even with cpu @ over 5ghz...
> Thus why I was asking


If I may ask, can you say how you went about improving the Snipers performance on the C5F? Settings / tweaks. I may be able to provide some additional reference data points for you.

Txs!


----------



## mrinfinit3

Best I can do thus far (for prime purposes) is 2006Mhz 9-12-9-27/37 @ 1.6v w/ 2x drive strength across the board.
Increasing CPU->NB voltage allows fro higher clocks however the increased IMC temps (and thus cpu temps) aren't worth
it imo.

Best score with this board and dozer can be found here


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> 
> Best I can do thus far (for prime purposes) is 2006Mhz 9-12-9-27/37 @ 1.6v w/ 2x drive strength across the board.
> Increasing CPU->NB voltage allows fro higher clocks however the increased IMC temps (and thus cpu temps) aren't worth
> it imo.
> Best score with this board and dozer can be found here


Okay, I'll try to duplicate soon. I want to get my Corsair H100i installed first. Should be this week. I don't see Cooling type specified in your sig. You must have something decent there to get those results.

I'm assuming that since you are running @ 1.6v w/ 2x drive strength , that it's safe for these parts. I've done very little in the way of researching OC of RAM on this board, but you're approach seems reasonable. I have no special cooling for the RAM other than what the parts came with themselves. The HAF 932 does have a side fan that blows some air over that area, but I doubt it's enough to really keep the parts cool.

Lastly, I see you are running the 8150 @ 250 CPU freq. I know the 8350 has no problem doing that either, but it seemed the performance wasn't quite what I expected when I did my quickie OC benchmark using Cinebench. Again, I will retry all this again and provide feedback once I get my "el cheapo" water cooling solution installed.


----------



## UncleBlitz

each time i use HWiNFO64 or Cpu-Z with AISuite running in backgroung i have thoses weird aisuite alerts on CPU/NB voltage..







...anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Tweeky

yes it happens


----------



## CrazyLefty

Yeah I get those too, have a little heart attack every time it says my CPU voltage is 0.00V!!!
But since the PC is still on, I don't pay them much mind now, but it does always make me check voltages and such, i'll even run the voltage probe and log it to look for drops, and of course there isn't.
I'm not even insanely clocking it high, and its not like my X-1250 is stuttering under a relatively light load
You can turn off the warnings in AI Suite


----------



## UncleBlitz

thx for the answers mates, i think i ll simply turn ai suite off....


----------



## richie_2010

in the settings just disable probe sensor recorder and sensor ( no more pop ups )


----------



## UncleBlitz

héhé, cool, thx for the tip mate


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> each time i use HWiNFO64 or Cpu-Z with AISuite running in backgroung i have thoses weird aisuite alerts on CPU/NB voltage..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...anyone else experiencing this?


Yes. It happens almost immediately if you start CPUZ. IIRRC, having multiple programs of the same basic type trying to access sensors causes this.


----------



## gr8sho

I decided to go for Corsair's new and improved H100i. I'm attaching a quick pic in an attempt to show off the color LED display on the cooling block. I'll have to try some different lighting conditions to show off the proper redness of the LEDs. It is a very fine accent in my HAF932.



One quick reminder and I'm almost too embarrassed to say, remember to run the system to heat up the thermal paste before attempting to remove the pre-existing heatsink. Ugh...









Without going into too much detail, I'll make one quick post to say running the system at stock settings with Prime95 and large FFA mode, the Core temp stayed at 29C. This is significantly cooler than with the stock heatsink which had temps of 48C.

Next will be to ramp up the CPU and see where that gets us.


----------



## gr8sho

Here's a 4.5GHz run. Max core temp was 43C but stabilized to 41C after 1 hour and 20 min. The pic was taken part way through, but intended to show a few interesting things. Vcore is tough to read but shows 1.380V with LLC at Ultra High. Unclear yet if BIOS will compensate for Vcore at higher frequency runs, but we shall see... Right now it seems to be doing fine with all voltages set to Auto.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I decided to go for Corsair's new and improved H100i. I'm attaching a quick pic in an attempt to show off the color LED display on the cooling block. I'll have to try some different lighting conditions to show off the proper redness of the LEDs. It is a very fine accent in my HAF932.
> 
> One quick reminder and I'm almost too embarrassed to say, remember to run the system to heat up the thermal paste before attempting to remove the pre-existing heatsink. Ugh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without going into too much detail, I'll make one quick post to say running the system at stock settings with Prime95 and large FFA mode, the Core temp stayed at 29C. This is significantly cooler than with the stock heatsink which had temps of 48C.
> Next will be to ramp up the CPU and see where that gets us.


nice mate, & accordding with the red themed mobo


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Yes. It happens almost immediately if you start CPUZ. IIRRC, having multiple programs of the same basic type trying to access sensors causes this.


i have no probs to run several monitoring programs together (SIW, Cpu-Z, hWiFo64, cpuid monitor or pc wizzard) only ai suite with any of thoses causes this [email protected] least on my pc...


----------



## utnorris

It is well known that AISuite does not play well with others. You can run any other mix of programs and not have an issue, but run AISuite and you will get false readings. The only exception I have found is running AMD Overdrive at the same time as AISuite, I have not had any issues running those two together, not sure what makes that combo different.


----------



## gr8sho

VDDA:

I've seen more than a few posts about this voltage and its affect on overclocking. It's new to me as it didn't exist for the Phenon II X4s. If someone would like to expound on this a bit more, I'd appreciate it.

A value I've seen used is about 2.7V.

Thanks


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> VDDA:
> I've seen more than a few posts about this voltage and its affect on overclocking. It's new to me as it didn't exist for the Phenon II X4s. If someone would like to expound on this a bit more, I'd appreciate it.
> A value I've seen used is about 2.7V.
> Thanks


So far this is all I've come across http://www.overclock.net/t/762641/voltages-whats-what-and-what-they-mean
while it may be slightly in need of a little updating it explains the basics.

I've played with VDDA on my "Z" when things got tough and found it had no affect for my OC, in fact made things even more unstable. I believe the the Digi + II Power control is really doing it's job. I'm finding it's the smallest adjustments that can make or break stability. So far VDDA hasn't been one of those in my case. It could be due to the fact I'm running a higher ref clock and less cpu multiplier. If memory serves me, the CHVF-Z's bios doesn't turn red in VDDA voltage until 2.8v or so.

Have you noticed most all that benefit from additional VDDA are not running on a CHV?
Check this out if you haven't seen it,
http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread


----------



## gr8sho

Ok, thx. VDDA didn't make any difference so I'm going to turn it back to stock.

I'm not by rig now, but I'm battling an odd problem getting any form of stress run working at 4.8 - 4.9 GHz. The system will just freeze as soon as the workload ramps. I'm 99% sure it's not a temp issue.

I'm not sure which knob needs to be turned up. I'll share the settings I'm on later.


----------



## gr8sho

Deleting duplicate post via iPhone.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Ok, thx. VDDA didn't make any difference so I'm going to turn it back to stock.
> I'm not by rig now, but I'm battling an odd problem getting any form of stress run working at 4.8 - 4.9 GHz. The system will just freeze as soon as the workload ramps. I'm 99% sure it's not a temp issue.
> I'm not sure which knob needs to be turned up. I'll share the settings I'm on later.


not sure if i understood well your problem but on the same kind of things i noticed that each cpu stress with LLC on extreme drives the whole pc to freeze....turning LLC on ultra or lower fixed it for me....no idea what happen though as i used LLC extreme for my phenom without anykind of trouble


----------



## ihatelolcats

im using ultra as well. extreme didnt freeze me but it did raise the voltage way too high. set at 1.475v high wasnt preventing dips. ultra does raise it to 1.488, i may lower the voltage a tick since it seems pretty steady
just using cpu-z to read it


----------



## gr8sho

Yes, I get the general idea of LLC different states. Ultra high should be good enough for this type of load, so that's what I'm on now.

I must be missing something basic to have a stability issue at this speed. I think I've relaxed DRAM settings a bunch to remove that from the equation.

Is there a general rule of thumb when it comes to freezes? Is it typically a sign the CPU doesn't have enough voltage or something different. The type of freeze I'm talking about is one that requires a hard shutdown. Reset button doesn't even bring the machine back to life.

I disabled CPU and PCIe spread spectrum. I forgot about these.

I'm also running off of DOCP vs MANUAL. Maybe I switch this one too...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Check this out if you haven't seen it,
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread


This is helpful and actually helps me make a point. For instance, if you look at UncleBlitz's data, he has a relatively straightforward type of attempt. If I understand the data correctly, it's mostly the settings from AUTO but with the CPU Multi and a few voltages jacked up. I'm also picking on his data because his memory setup looks identical to mine.

The other 5GHz run looks interesting too. That one was achieved by bumping CPU Frequency and VDDA among other settings.

Both users have customer water loops, but I don't think the H100i will hold my system back at the 5GHz speed, at least I have no indication of that right now. Some setting I can't put my finger on is causing the machine to lock immediately when the benchmark programs start up.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> This is helpful and actually helps me make a point. For instance, if you look at UncleBlitz's data, he has a relatively straightforward type of attempt. If I understand the data correctly, it's mostly the settings from AUTO but with the CPU Multi and a few voltages jacked up. I'm also picking on his data because his memory setup looks identical to mine.
> The other 5GHz run looks interesting too. That one was achieved by bumping CPU Frequency and VDDA among other settings.
> Both users have customer water loops, but I don't think the H100i will hold my system back at the 5GHz speed, at least I have no indication of that right now. Some setting I can't put my finger on is causing the machine to lock immediately when the benchmark programs start up.


With the Phenoms freezing was usually either dram voltage or CPU/NB voltage (sometimes a combo of the two) but this Piledriver is very touchy (unlike the Phenoms) so I can't say it's positively the same.
Usually when filling all four dimm slots some additional voltage (listed above) would be expected. It's not uncommon with the AMD platform to have to run an additional .05v to .1v for Dram voltage to stabilize even stock settings. Just something to bare in mind.

You may be having difficulties depending on the kit/s you have. Is it one matched kit of 4 x 4GB, or two separate kits just put together? Sometimes this works out and other times it doesn't. The 2 x 8GB kits are the way to go as they create a lot less stress on the IMC vs the 4 x 4GB's.


----------



## UncleBlitz

lol...and i you "enter" the prime95 stressing u have to revisit ur OC @ same cpu voltage... 4.9 stable is nearly impossible even with a middle range custom loop

so i m restarting the whole oc from stock but with prime95 aka stress reference tool

for now i m @ 4.5ghz with 1.45v(bios) and LLC on ultra, it seems rock solid under occt, ibt and prime95 but....as i see what voltage i had to put in i ll be very happy to hit a stable 4.8ghz with max cpu core temperature under 60°c
for the test i ve backed my ram @ 1333 and all the cpu nb stuff on auto
other point i had 2 bsods while playing crysis with the ram @ 1600....backed @ 1333 it runs fine...i bet i ll have to put more juice in ram voltages to get them stable @ 1600....but for now i try to focus on cpu frequency limit





it seem that p95 requires a lot more cpu voltage than occt and ibt, and tbh 20 runs of ibt doesnt mean 100% stable


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> With the Phenoms freezing was usually either dram voltage or CPU/NB voltage (sometimes a combo of the two) but this Piledriver is very touchy (unlike the Phenoms) so I can't say it's positively the same.
> Usually when filling all four dimm slots some additional voltage (listed above) would be expected. It's not uncommon with the AMD platform to have to run an additional .05v to .1v for Dram voltage to stabilize even stock settings. Just something to bare in mind.
> You may be having difficulties depending on the kit/s you have. Is it one matched kit of 4 x 4GB, or two separate kits just put together? Sometimes this works out and other times it doesn't. The 2 x 8GB kits are the way to go as they create a lot less stress on the IMC vs the 4 x 4GB's.


Okay. I haven't touched the DRAM settings at all other than to drop the selector speed to 1366 in my more recent attempts with upping the FSB. Overall effective speed is still less than the 1600MHz speed the parts are rated for. And yes, the 2 Sniper kits are identical. Bought at the same time.

For the CPU/NB voltage, I used to increase that for my 965 to speed up the IMC. In that scenario, I ran up at 1.325V. Right now I have it set at 1.25V

As I said, DRAM voltage is set to stock 1.5V.

I'll take a look at upping these values as well in some future runs to see what impact if any they have on the *freezing* problem.

This is all in the spirit of trying to stabilize this system at 4.9GHz range.

BTW, the system posts just fine at this speed and boots nice and fast into Windows 7. Coretemps hover between 20 and 30 C as I work with Firefox and check some of the sensor programs I'm running.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> lol...and i you "enter" the prime95 stressing u have to revisit ur OC @ same cpu voltage... 4.9 stable is nearly impossible even with a middle range custom loop
> so i m restarting the whole oc from stock but with prime95 aka stress reference tool
> for now i m @ 4.5ghz with 1.45v(bios) and LLC on ultra, it seems rock solid under occt, ibt and prime95 but....as i see what voltage i had to put in i ll be very happy to hit a stable 4.8ghz with max cpu core temperature under 60°c
> for the test i ve backed my ram @ 1333 and all the cpu nb stuff on auto
> other point i had 2 bsods while playing crysis with the ram @ 1600....backed @ 1333 it runs fine...i bet i ll have to put more juice in ram voltages to get them stable @ 1600....but for now i try to focus on cpu frequency limit
> it seem that p95 requires a lot more cpu voltage than occt and ibt, and tbh 20 runs of ibt doesnt mean 100% stable


You may have lost me. Are you saying you are not stable at 4.9GHz as the data chart indicates? I can run 4.5GHz here all day long no problem, but that is uninteresting to me now.

I'm trying to crack the 5GHz barrier for stability and I'm thinking that should be easily achievable with the hardware I have. And yet it eludes me.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> You may have lost me. Are you saying you are not stable at 4.9GHz as the data chart indicates? I can run 4.5GHz here all day long no problem, but that is uninteresting to me now.
> I'm trying to crack the 5GHz barrier for stability and I'm thinking that should be easily achievable with the hardware I have. And yet it eludes me.


yes mate it s exactly what i m trying to say: i had same objectives as you have: to break the 5.0ghz barrier stable
the recommended test for stability in the FX-8xxx data thread is 20 ibt runs which i can handdle with no problems as indicated in the mentionned thread....but....like i just wrote it i m no more sure that 20 ibt runs means 100% stable
there s a big discussion around prime95 as it require lot more juice than other stress programs to run without errors (verified here too...sadly): is prime faulty ;not addapted to FX and shouldnt be taken in account for the cpu stability......second idee is that the FX cant clock as high as expected and prime is just enough accurate to proove it
i personnally prefer to reduce my oc, just to be 100% sure of the stability

u told u can run 4.5ghz all day long? lol nice , i can run 5.3ghz for a month....though if i can run bench programs each cpu stress kills the dream in some seconds...can u run occt and prime for one or two hours @ 4.5ghz, if yes i ll be very interrested to compare what voltages u had to put in ?

of course 4.5ghz isnt interressant and that s absolutly not what i was aiming for with a custom loop, i just show where i am now when i foolow my instinct and not the FX-8xxx stressing recommendations,i can tell that my cpu is stable for this specific thread stressing /stability recommendations but imo this is what have no interrest
to me stable just mean that the pc can handle all programs , prime include( except if someone can prove me that prime95 is bugged)

anyway i hope u ll reach ur 5.00ghz target


----------



## gr8sho

You raise some good points in here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> yes mate it s exactly what i m trying to say: i had same objectives as you have: to break the 5.0ghz barrier stable
> the recommended test for stability in the FX-8xxx data thread is 20 ibt runs which i can handdle with no problems as indicated in the mentionned thread....but....like i just wrote it i m no more sure that 20 ibt runs means 100% stable
> there s a big discussion around prime95 as it require lot more juice than other stress programs to run without errors (verified here too...sadly): is prime faulty ;not addapted to FX and shouldnt be taken in account for the cpu stability......second idee is that the FX cant clock as high as expected and prime is just enough accurate to proove it


I'm going with the latter. If the program isn't optimized for FX then the app will just run slower. It should not affect computational accuracy. This is one reason I want to get it working. As things stood when I started asking about this topic, I couldn't get OCCT to run either, so there is definitely something amiss right now. And certainly if the system freezes that's surely a problem with the setup or the hardware itself.
Quote:


> i personnally prefer to reduce my oc, just to be 100% sure of the stability
> u told u can run 4.5ghz all day long? lol nice , i can run 5.3ghz for a month....though if i can run bench programs each cpu stress kills the dream in some seconds...can u run occt and prime for one or two hours @ 4.5ghz, if yes i ll be very interrested to compare what voltages u had to put in ?


Yes, when I said I could run @4.5GHz all day long, I meant it was Prime95 stable. If you go back a few pages you will see a screenshot of it. Vcore for this run was 1.38V. Really nothing out of the ordinary.
Quote:


> of course 4.5ghz isnt interressant and that s absolutly not what i was aiming for with a custom loop, i just show where i am now when i foolow my instinct and not the FX-8xxx stressing recommendations,i can tell that my cpu is stable for this specific thread stressing /stability recommendations but imo this is what have no interrest
> to me stable just mean that the pc can handle all programs , prime include( except if someone can prove me that prime95 is bugged)
> anyway i hope u ll reach ur 5.00ghz target


Right, well the trick here is to figure out what part of the system becomes unstable up at 4.9-5.0.

I'm trying to catch up on several weeks of the Vishera forum and it's a lot of useless discussion interspersed with some good points so I have to read through it carefully to see if I missed anything.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> ...
> Yes, when I said I could run @4.5GHz all day long, I meant it was Prime95 stable. If you go back a few pages you will see a screenshot of it. Vcore for this run was 1.38V. Really nothing out of the ordinary.
> ...


thx for the explanation mate, indeed... i had to go a few pages back







...i must tell i never have read so many pages than since i have this cpu....phenom II was so easy to overclock, i bet we have to re-learn all from scratch with this one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> ....
> I'm trying to catch up on several weeks of the Vishera forum and it's a lot of useless discussion interspersed with some good points so I have to read through it carefully to see if I missed anything.


lol...yeah hard pain to skip the Prime or not mini "war"....no way to dodge it though if u want to grab usefull infos...our daily crusade


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> thx for the explanation mate, indeed... i had to go a few pages back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...i must tell i never have read so many pages than since i have this cpu....phenom II was so easy to overclock, i bet we have to re-learn all from scratch with this one


Everything is relative here. I'm sure someone said the same thing when the Phenom II was first being overclocked, and when the next big thing in CPUs comes out in a few years, we'll say we missed the good ole days of overclocking the FX processors and how it was child's play.







The fun is the discovery process, as frustrating as it can be. Defining and determining the formula (pardon the pun) of how to overclock the Vishera. Perhaps some have mastered this already from what I am starting to read in the other thread. My hope is I can learn and replicate the formula on my system.


----------



## gr8sho

BTW, I changed a few things like disabled spread spectrum and turbo, and ran WEI which yielded me a 7.8 @ 4.976GHz. Also ran a Cinebench.


----------



## ryan w

Ah the unknown! it was nice to have a phenom overclocking guide when i started. So I can't really play ball with you guys still have an 8150 on the CHVF but here is my wall I hit and my 2 cents

At 4.45 prime stable 24 hours with all the settings shown below in pictures, at 4.55 prime will fail on one core w fatal error or rounding error within the first few sets 30 minutes or so... I am still unsure about two things: is prime valid and core vs socket temp on the FX

Possible issues i am is chasing temp instability on air, cpu/nb voltage up vs cpu vcore down or both increased, VDDA, multiplier vs bus, and not wanting to update to latest bios sick of of that for now

screenshoots plus some extra data on power draw for the hell of it

CINEBENCH 11.5
open GL: 360 w
CPU: 390 w
Single thread: 220 w


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







PRIME + KOMBUSTER GPU burn in 1680/1050
love to run this for full load on system, not practical but fun non the less
pulls 780 -790 w at the wall with a 90% PSU...goes higher when at 1920/1080 on the 42"


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







VOLTAGES IN BIOS
missing is
NB HT voltage: 1.25
SB: 1.113
NB 1.8: 1.8


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> I am still unsure about two things: is prime valid and core vs socket temp on the FX


There's a raging debate over in the Vishera thread about Prime95. If you go to the actual website for P95, you'll see the change log that's been posted. The program is still actively being updated, but only in terms of Intel's latest Ivy architecture and so it's unclear if the FX Vishera has been tended to, specifically to the latest AVX instruction set. I'm using it to test my 8350 but typically only run for about 30-60 minutes. I also have the latest OCCT and IBT downloaded and will be looking at those as well. Going back to the Vishera argument, the people there seem to have settled on 20 passes of IBT as an indication of stability.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> im using ultra as well. extreme didnt freeze me but it did raise the voltage way too high. set at 1.475v high wasnt preventing dips. ultra does raise it to 1.488, i may lower the voltage a tick since it seems pretty steady
> just using cpu-z to read it


So the big a-ha moment came late last night.

When I change values in BIOS, I really feel much better about things when I know what these switches actually do. Sometimes these switches only manifest themselves indirectly. I believe this to be the case with "spread spectrum" and possibly "APM". But suspect the former was the more important switch. I do recall turning these off also when I overclocked my 965 on the M2N32 SLI board. You do things because the cookbook tells you to sometimes but not necessarily knowing the full ramifications of what happens if you don't take care of the setting. Case in point, my 4.5GHz run was rock solid with spread spectrum and APM enabled, but go a little faster and the system effectively falls on its face. It's also possible this spread spectrum issue is exacerbated when all 4 memory DIMMs are installed.

Nevertheless, I will be able to get on with the act of profiling this system with my new H100i closed loop heatsink.

Thanks to all for your support.


----------



## Lord Baron

are these dips normal?


----------



## Tatakai All

Hey guys, I just wanted to get some input as to which bios is working out best for everyone. I did a clean install a few weeks back and I'm still on 0506 and before I proceed I'd really appreciate the info on a good bios. Also I do plan on getting a 8320 or 8350 when I get the funds together.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Hey guys, I just wanted to get some input as to which bios is working out best for everyone. I did a clean install a few weeks back and I'm still on 0506 and before I proceed I'd really appreciate the info on a good bios. Also I do plan on getting a 8320 or 8350 when I get the funds together.


Personally I go with the latest. It's been working fine for me and if you are going to get a Vishera, you have to be on 1703 anyway.

However since your board is so old vintage-wise, you may need a chip. There's been quite a bit written up on this and you should be able to find out more info about this topic on the first page of this thread.


----------



## gr8sho

I'm looking for an opinion from folks here. If you look in my sig, you will see I recently installed a Corsair H100i. Because there is no direct fan on the Northbridge, the system appears to be running very hot on that hardware. So, is this expected, or, is there some problem with the hardware that has happened causing the NB to get so hot. I want to attack this issue first, and then to understand if the CPU temperature is proper.

Please note in the picture below, the system is not running at stock speed. While the system is at idle, the 8350 is clocked at 4.8GHz and the Vcore is set to 1.425V.



If these values are deemed to be normal or expected under the speed and voltage conditions, is there a proper remedy for this situation. I already got one suggestion to re-TIM the northbridge, but for the life of me I can't see how to get the heatsink off, nor do I really want to undertake it.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm looking for an opinion from folks here. If you look in my sig, you will see I recently installed a Corsair H100i. Because there is no direct fan on the Northbridge, the system appears to be running very hot on that hardware. So, is this expected, or, is there some problem with the hardware that has happened causing the NB to get so hot. I want to attack this issue first, and then to understand if the CPU temperature is proper.
> 
> Please note in the picture below, the system is not running at stock speed. While the system is at idle, the 8350 is clocked at 4.8GHz and the Vcore is set to 1.425V.
> 
> 
> 
> If these values are deemed to be normal or expected under the speed and voltage conditions, is there a proper remedy for this situation. I already got one suggestion to re-TIM the northbridge, but for the life of me I can't see how to get the heatsink off, nor do I really want to undertake it.


i redid the tim on mine and it still runs at 72 under load. lol
havent tried a fan over it
my working theory is that the vrms heat it up since the heatsink is one piece


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i redid the tim on mine and it still runs at 72 under load. lol
> havent tried a fan over it
> my working theory is that the vrms heat it up since the heatsink is one piece


I apologize in advance since you probably already posted this, but what are your load settings? The highest load for me is running Prime95 v27.7. I can go into the high 70s on mine.

If it's not too much trouble, for whatever settings you have, post a HWMonitor pic of idle mode.

I'm going to post my stock idle data. One thinking for me here is that I never realized this problem existed likely because the previous versions of HWMonitor would simply call those temperature sensors T0, T1, T2 and T3. Since I didn't have a secret decoder ring, those values had no meaning for me. However in the newest release, the folks at CPUID actually put proper labels to those temperatures.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i redid the tim on mine and it still runs at 72 under load. lol
> havent tried a fan over it
> my working theory is that the vrms heat it up since the heatsink is one piece
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize in advance since you probably already posted this, but what are your load settings? The highest load for me is running Prime95 v27.7. I can go into the high 70s on mine.
> 
> If it's not too much trouble, for whatever settings you have, post a HWMonitor pic of idle mode.
> 
> I'm going to post my stock idle data. One thinking for me here is that I never realized this problem existed likely because the previous versions of HWMonitor would simply call those temperature sensors T0, T1, T2 and T3. Since I didn't have a secret decoder ring, those values had no meaning for me. However in the newest release, the folks at CPUID actually put proper labels to those temperatures.
Click to expand...


i was running boinc (sort of like [email protected]) which uses about 90% cpu. that's about as hot as mine gets. i think i have ultra high LLC on
i have CnQ on but it seems pretty stable at 54 when idle

T0: CPU
T1: Southbridge
T2: Northbridge
T3: MB


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i was running boinc (sort of like [email protected]) which uses about 90% cpu. that's about as hot as mine gets. i think i have ultra high LLC on
> i have CnQ on but it seems pretty stable at 54 when idle


Can you tell me what frequency you have your system set to and the Vcore supplied?

Also another big difference on your system is the CPU temp is way lower than mine. That might simply point to a problem with the way I have the H100i seated to the 8350. It's not obvious to me at least how far down to torque the two screws down, but I'll get around to fiddling with it at some point.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i was running boinc (sort of like [email protected]) which uses about 90% cpu. that's about as hot as mine gets. i think i have ultra high LLC on
> i have CnQ on but it seems pretty stable at 54 when idle
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me what frequency you have your system set to and the Vcore supplied?
> 
> Also another big difference on your system is the CPU temp is way lower than mine. That might simply point to a problem with the way I have the H100i seated to the 8350. It's not obvious to me at least how far down to torque the two screws down, but I'll get around to fiddling with it at some point.
Click to expand...

oh yeah sorry
200x23 and like 1.46v (steady 1.475 with LLC)
my motherboard is actually permanently bent around the socket because i didnt have exactly the right hardware to mount it and forced it. still works, so dont worry about going too far if you think that is the problem. im sure you know but tighten them evenly so it sits flat


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm looking for an opinion from folks here. If you look in my sig, you will see I recently installed a Corsair H100i. Because there is no direct fan on the Northbridge, the system appears to be running very hot on that hardware. So, is this expected, or, is there some problem with the hardware that has happened causing the NB to get so hot. I want to attack this issue first, and then to understand if the CPU temperature is proper.
> Please note in the picture below, the system is not running at stock speed. While the system is at idle, the 8350 is clocked at 4.8GHz and the Vcore is set to 1.425V.
> If these values are deemed to be normal or expected under the speed and voltage conditions, is there a proper remedy for this situation. I already got one suggestion to re-TIM the northbridge, but for the life of me I can't see how to get the heatsink off, nor do I really want to undertake it.


You asked for an opinion,
1st.Your running SLI which "doubles the pleasure, doubles the fun" but common sense tells me there's more heat being generated and less air flow at the same time.
2nd. You removed any close by air movement (to the VRM's) when installing the H100. These two combined leaves the door open to mb heat saturation.
Your NB temp is not voltage related but more likely due to a lack of air flow. This is common when WCing. My case has a thin Scythe 120mm fan mounted behind the mb tray to help keep everything chilled better. Next step would be a full board block or simply improve the direct air flow to the NB HS and VRM HS. I'd highly recommend the latter, it's much cheaper lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> One thinking for me here is that I never realized this problem existed likely because the previous versions of HWMonitor would simply call those temperature sensors T0, T1, T2 and T3. Since I didn't have a secret decoder ring, those values had no meaning for me. However in the newest release, the folks at CPUID actually put proper labels to those temperatures.


I always use AI Suite to compare values, than relabel the names for the info in HWMonitor. No decoder ring necessary lol.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> You asked for an opinion,
> 1st.Your running SLI which "doubles the pleasure, doubles the fun" but common sense tells me there's more heat being generated and less air flow at the same time.
> 2nd. You removed any close by air movement (to the VRM's) when installing the H100. These two combined leaves the door open to mb heat saturation.
> Your NB temp is not voltage related but more likely due to a lack of air flow. This is common when WCing. My case has a thin Scythe 120mm fan mounted behind the mb tray to help keep everything chilled better. Next step would be a full board block or simply improve the direct air flow to the NB HS and VRM HS. I'd highly recommend the latter, it's much cheaper lol.
> I always use AI Suite to compare values, than relabel the names for the info in HWMonitor. No decoder ring necessary lol.


Thanks for all of it. They all make sense, but there's a matter of degree here (pardon the pun), and that is to say such a large penalty for either SLI or WC to make that much of an impact on temperature of NB is beyond even my imagination.

I saw a picture of one of those thin fans for the first time recently. I'll strongly consider that. Because I've had some hard-disk issues recently, I've kept the side panel off to be able to get to the SATA cabling. Presumably you can close the panel on your case and still allow for some airflow on the backside of the motherboard. For kicks, I decided to check the back-plate for the AM3r2 socket and it is quite cool to the touch at idle.

It appears I have a new revelation to share shortly, so stay tuned...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> oh yeah sorry
> 200x23 and like 1.46v (steady 1.475 with LLC)
> my motherboard is actually permanently bent around the socket because i didnt have exactly the right hardware to mount it and forced it. still works, so dont worry about going too far if you think that is the problem. im sure you know but tighten them evenly so it sits flat


Okay, no problem. So in one case you were higher (Vcore) and the other was slightly lower. Nevertheless the numbers are quite different than what I was showing by a good 6C.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I always use AI Suite to compare values, than relabel the names for the info in HWMonitor. No decoder ring necessary lol.


I meant to comment on this too. AISuite is okay, but I feel is still too intrusive overall to system operation for my liking. But, when it comes to the NB temp sensor, I've never seen it in any of the screens in that tool. Am I missing something?

As for HWMonitor, just download version 1.21 or later and the problem of labeling is solved as they've taken care of the C5F properly now.


----------



## gr8sho

Sorry for all the consecutive posts. Hope they're all read though.









Here's another view of an idle monitor run from today late Dec 4. This first image is with the system completely bone stock but with all power management functions disabled in BIOS.



In this second view, please notice the Vcore and CPU frequency are 1.425V and 4.8GHz respectively. Just like before when I was asking for help initially.



You'll immediately notice that both look very similar for temps with the only difference being the frequency and Vcore applied. Again, these are not OC runs, but measurements taken at idle state.

So what's the difference from the original problem report you ask? Since none of what I was seeing made any sense to me, I decided it was time to hit the BRS. Yes, I know this dates me. I decided to clear CMOS and essentially start over.

The only thing I can figure is that the CMOS got buggered somewhere along the way. What likely happened is that I forgot to clear the CMOS after I installed 1703 BIOS. I know, I know. bad bad bad.

So, this at least solves some of the mystery. I'm going to attempt at least one IBT run to see what's what.


----------



## ihatelolcats

wait...what?

by the way i tried an 80mm fan blowing on the NB (sitting on the graphics card) and it brought the temp down to 60, at the cost of increasing my cpu temp because it messed up the airflow. seems promising though


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> wait...what?
> by the way i tried an 80mm fan blowing on the NB (sitting on the graphics card) and it brought the temp down to 60, at the cost of increasing my cpu temp because it messed up the airflow. seems promising though


Exactly.

And before I go into the really big news, let me just say in relation to your 80mm experiment, and I'll take a picture of this Rube Goldberg special I setup, I took the 200mm CoolerMaster fan from the top of my HAF932 that was displaced because I installed the H100i radiator in its place, and set it up to blow on the Northbridge. Arrrr Arrrr Arrrr. I doubt this will be a permanent setup though.

And before anyone asks, I had checked the NB temps with the fan blowing and before I did the CMOS clear. In fact, it was this exact moment that I decided I had to do something more drastic.

So without further ado, here is an IBT run to show the results of an IBT run. This was just a quickie test and I'll do some more runs, but you can see by reading the max column where things progressed to, and where they eventually settled after the run completed at the 10 minute mark.


----------



## richie_2010

i used a small fan on my nb and it lowered the temps abit aswell, will have to admit it slightly affects the cpu temp


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> ....










.....and lol!.....ahhhh... basics!....good job


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....and lol!.....ahhhh... basics!....good job


I tell you this was one of the most unnerving experiences ever for me. Because the system actually worked flawlessly except for these temp readings. Has this happened to any or you and I'm just late getting to the club?

Oh well, live and learn...


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....and lol!.....ahhhh... basics!....good job
Click to expand...

what am i missing


----------



## kzone75

Crosshair V Formula-Z ordered today. Hopefully I'll get it on Friday.







Using a M5A97 R2.0 at the moment..


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what am i missing


I had reported out of control NB temp issues. It turned out to be due to not having cleared CMOS after flashing BIOS to 1703. Now my NB temps are reading correctly.

As a result, I'm able to like the rest of you focus on finding my max safe OC setting. I'm also posting over on the Vishera thread. I have an IBT stable run at 5.0GHz but I believe I've reached the limit of what the H100i can handle.


----------



## gr8sho

I'm doing some OCCT runs @ 4.8GHz and noticed the CPU downclock to 1.4GHz even though I have CnQ disabled in BIOS. Is that a sign of throttling due to some sort of overtemp condition, or is this the way the program works? I've never seen this happen before, but I'm not a devout OCCT user.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm doing some OCCT runs @ 4.8GHz and noticed the CPU downclock to 1.4GHz even though I have CnQ disabled in BIOS. Is that a sign of throttling due to some sort of overtemp condition, or is this the way the program works? I've never seen this happen before, but I'm not a devout OCCT user.


I couldn't say for sure about throttling but I have this that shows my CPU Freq dropped to 3.2xx during a 9.5 hr run. I also have ALL power saving modes set to disabled including APM. 1.4 does sound low (like C&Q). I'll have to hang out more next time I run OCCT. This was an overnight run.


----------



## ryan w

Possibly....I have not used occt for a while but ran the new version for 10 minutes with no freq change or drop in vcore

I have C&Q, C1E, C6 enabled + offset vcore --- APM disabled



here is some old shots from my last rig of what occt graph used to show and what hwmonitor graph shows when throttling occurred (vcore drop, frequency drop, cpu wattage drop)

http://www.overclock.net/t/999089/asus-m4a785-m-cpu-vcore-unstable/0_20#post_13267422


----------



## gr8sho

I am going to have to make some accommodations it seems for this closed loop cooler. With the case open, there's just no airflow over the NB or the RAM. And even with the case closed, I'm not sure how effective the airflow will be at that part of the MB.

So I'm guessing some type of over temp logic kicked in because a litle later on the whole system froze. The only sensor that looked out of the ordinary was the NB up in the high 70C range, but maybe the CPU sensor going over 70C might be involved too.

On a subsequent run, I setup a 200mm fan to blow against the area of the MB where the NB, CPU and RAM are located. I maxed out the fans for H100i and ran a 1hr OCCT test. It ran to completion with no dips. The max core (or packaging) temp did not exceed 55C. The NB temp may have hit 63C.

This board has plenty of fan headers, so I may need to invest in some more carefully placed fans, or just live with this large fan for now.


----------



## kzone75

Ordered a Formula-Z, but got a regular one. Not sure if I should send it back or keep it.. I didn't pay the Formula-Z price, however..







Will I miss out on something? And I dislike UEFI..

Edit: I get random freezes in the BIOS.. Both with the older BIOS and the newest. Mouse pointer is really slow there also. Guess I'll have to do some reading


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Ordered a Formula-Z, but got a regular one. Not sure if I should send it back or keep it.. I didn't pay the Formula-Z price, however..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will I miss out on something? And I dislike UEFI..
> Edit: I get random freezes in the BIOS.. Both with the older BIOS and the newest. Mouse pointer is really slow there also. Guess I'll have to do some reading


UEFI isn't much of a problem for me, I've gotten used to it now. And speed is fine compared to non-UEFI.

Since there are enough upgrades on the Z to warrant consideration, you'll have to decide if it's worth the extra money. Personally I would choose the newer board.


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> UEFI isn't much of a problem for me, I've gotten used to it now. And speed is fine compared to non-UEFI.
> Since there are enough upgrades on the Z to warrant consideration, you'll have to decide if it's worth the extra money. Personally I would choose the newer board.


I got z model after RMAing a 6 month old non z, I find the new z model to have a better layout, if you are running crossfire and you need to reset cmos on the older board you would have to remove the second card, where as on the z the reset button is at the top right hand corner


----------



## kzone75

The Z was 15 bucks more. But I don't understand why I didn't get it. The sales person said that the Z was the one he ordered.. I think I can live with this mobo, if I figure out why I freeze in the UEFI. Googled a little and I'm not the only one about this issue.

I don't think UEFI will be a problem, but I'm a tad confused about the settings at the moment. If I make it to those settings before it freezes. lol

I hate running everything at stock.


----------



## Stoffie

I got use to it and now to use the old style bios to me is like the difference between windows and dos...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> I got z model after RMAing a 6 month old non z, I find the new z model to have a better layout, if you are running crossfire and you need to reset cmos on the older board you would have to remove the second card, where as on the z the reset button is at the top right hand corner


You're right in that on the non-Z, if you populate a card in the far PCI-E16x slot, you lose access to lots of stuff and have to remove the card to get at that area.
As for the clear CMOS specifically, the board does have a button at the I/O backpanel area which is easy enough to use.


----------



## kzone75

4.75 GHz with 1.39V under load isn't all bad, I suppose. But that's using AI Suite. Any changes at all in the BIOS will lock the system completely, unless I'm missing something. Will have to work on it tomorrow. If I can't get stuff to work correctly this weekend, I'll send this back and wait for the Z.

Temps are really good though. Have not seen it go over the 50s yet.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> I got z model after RMAing a 6 month old non z, I find the new z model to have a better layout, if you are running crossfire and you need to reset cmos on the older board you would have to remove the second card, where as on the z the reset button is at the top right hand corner
> 
> 
> 
> You're right in that on the non-Z, if you populate a card in the far PCI-E16x slot, you lose access to lots of stuff and have to remove the card to get at that area.
> As for the clear CMOS specifically, the board does have a button at the I/O backpanel area which is easy enough to use.
Click to expand...

Yep. Used that button for the first time when installing my fx8320


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> 4.75 GHz with 1.39V under load isn't all bad, I suppose. But that's using AI Suite. Any changes at all in the BIOS will lock the system completely, unless I'm missing something. Will have to work on it tomorrow. If I can't get stuff to work correctly this weekend, I'll send this back and wait for the Z.
> Temps are really good though. Have not seen it go over the 50s yet.


I really question if 1.39V is enough for 4.75GHz. And yes, Coretemps will be in the 50s up at that speed, depending on how good your cooler is.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I really question if 1.39V is enough for 4.75GHz. And yes, Coretemps will be in the 50s up at that speed, depending on how good your cooler is.


It was enough for about two hours.







The 8320 is lapped and so is the H100. Using Liquid Ultra at the moment. I love that stuff.









Well then.. BIOS shows 4GB of RAM installed. I have 8GB. CPU-Z says 12GB and resource monitor shows that 8GB is hardware reserved.. What silly setting(s) am I missing?

I'm almost liking this motherboard now.







No crashing in the BIOS if I'm using the keyboard only.


----------



## shilka

I just went digging in my old carp and look what i found lol


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I just went digging in my old carp and look what i found lol


I'm curious, what solution were you using in place of the stock heatsinks?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm curious, what solution were you using in place of the stock heatsinks?


LOL the board is broken a friend gave it to me after it died on him he removed the parts that are missing


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> LOL the board is broken a friend gave it to me after it died on him he removed the parts that are missing


----------



## Kryton

Still a good donor board for spare caps - Never know when those might be needed to fix another one.

Ordered a CHV-Z last night to go along with my current CHV board and picked up a Vishy chip too (4300) to mess around with.
I'll be testing the limits of the new toys once they arrive and see what I can make 'em do.


----------



## pony-tail

I have recently returned my old Crosshair IV to the shop from which I purchased it as it produced a small puff of smoke and a burned plastic smell and would no longer power up . The catch is that the board that I have been given in return is a CROSSHAIR-V-FORMULA-ThunderBolt . I had not backed up the old system when it failed ( Vista 64 Ultimate ).
What are the chances of booting up with the new board on the old install and recovering my stuff ?
The windows is an OEM version . Everthing but the mobo is the original hardware .
I have not put the mobo in yet as , if there is a large risk of losing my data , I will try to scrounge another IV second hand .
It is a machine that had been retired , but I still had to get all my data off it - it was replaced with a Sabertooth - and left sitting for a few months and when I powered it up boom !
The Crosshair V looks to be very similar to the IV but I believe there are a few major differences .


----------



## gr8sho

Since you are worried about your data, only you should decide what to do.

What follows are some experiences I have had taking boot drives and running them on completely different architectures. In virtually every case, Windows had enough core drivers to boot up the machine. From there it was a matter of getting the right drivers downloaded to get the OS setup properly. I'd then use something like DriveSweeper to get rid of the stuff I didn't need any longer.

Since you are basically on the same Asus platform, the OS system should boot up on the C5F.


----------



## Stoffie

I don't know for sure but I have gone from a UD7 to a crosshair v formula z and it loaded up, there is a boot option in the bios that if you boot it through the bios it works... well it did for me anyway.


----------



## pony-tail

Thanks guys - I will give it a go .
Another question - The Crosshair V is a more expensive board than the Sabertooth (rev 1) , I replaced my Crosshair IV with the Sabertooth , would I be better running the Crosshair V than the Sabertooth on my game rig ? ( currently in my sig as "Sabertooth" ) ?
At present running an 1100T but soon to be upgraded to an FX 8350 .


----------



## kzone75

What I did this weekend.. http://valid.canardpc.com/2608918


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> What I did this weekend.. http://valid.canardpc.com/2608918


Nice! Is that Prime95 stable? Also, how are you keeping the NB temps in check? do you have a fan blowing down on it? I'd love to see HWMonitor screenshot of that run.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Nice! Is that Prime95 stable? Also, how are you keeping the NB temps in check? do you have a fan blowing down on it? I'd love to see HWMonitor screenshot of that run.


No, not Prime95 stable. Not really familiar with this mobo yet.







So many settings! I wanted to do a 5GHz/2400MHz on the RAM -validation. It was close.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Nice! Is that Prime95 stable? Also, how are you keeping the NB temps in check? do you have a fan blowing down on it? I'd love to see HWMonitor screenshot of that run.
> 
> 
> 
> No, not Prime95 stable. Not really familiar with this mobo yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many settings! I wanted to do a 5GHz/2400MHz on the RAM -validation. It was close.
Click to expand...

what do you suggest for 4.8GHz? i tried a bunch of combinations but couldn't get it stable. im not completely stable at 200x23 and 1.476v, might be my ram though


----------



## Tatakai All

Okay I just messed up. I literally just changed my bios chip that was sent to me a while back from Asus since I have the early rev 1 models that were sent out with faulty bios chips. Thing is is that my system won't boot. Did I do something wrong? Am I suppose to do something before changing it out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winginit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Okay I just messed up. I literally just changed my bios chip that was sent to me a while back from Asus since I have the early rev 1 models that were sent out with faulty bios chips. Thing is is that my system won't boot. Did I do something wrong? Am I suppose to do something before changing it out?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you clear CMOS after installing the new chip?


----------



## ryan w

Check to make sure all pins are aligned correctly and fully seated, I was under the impression that pulling the bios chip cleared cmos but I could be wrong, certainly wont hurt to clear cmos manually and pull the battery for 10 sec before reinstalling the jumper

I changed mine a while back and do not recall an issue, however I changed it because of a no boot situation I corrupted my original chip caused all lights to come on, fans to spin, but would not post


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winginit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Okay I just messed up. I literally just changed my bios chip that was sent to me a while back from Asus since I have the early rev 1 models that were sent out with faulty bios chips. Thing is is that my system won't boot. Did I do something wrong? Am I suppose to do something before changing it out?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Did you clear CMOS after installing the new chip?
Click to expand...

Yup via the switch in the back I/O panel.
Edit: I'll try to manually clear CMOS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyddsskor

May I join this club??
I use AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
this is my validation link --> http://valid.canardpc.com/2612096


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what do you suggest for 4.8GHz? i tried a bunch of combinations but couldn't get it stable. im not completely stable at 200x23 and 1.476v, might be my ram though


254x19 is what I use for 4.8GHz with 1.440V. Can provide all the settings tomorrow if you want.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what do you suggest for 4.8GHz? i tried a bunch of combinations but couldn't get it stable. im not completely stable at 200x23 and 1.476v, might be my ram though


You may want to try a 234 x 20.5 (4813MHz) which will put those sammy's at 1878MHz. Mine is running @ 1.476v (0.156250) Vcore and 1.231v (0.068750) CPU/NB with items listed in sig.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what do you suggest for 4.8GHz? i tried a bunch of combinations but couldn't get it stable. im not completely stable at 200x23 and 1.476v, might be my ram though
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to try a 234 x 20.5 (4813MHz) which will put those sammy's at 1878MHz. Mine is running @ 1.476v (0.156250) Vcore and 1.231v (0.068750) CPU/NB with items listed in sig.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what do you suggest for 4.8GHz? i tried a bunch of combinations but couldn't get it stable. im not completely stable at 200x23 and 1.476v, might be my ram though
> 
> 
> 
> 254x19 is what I use for 4.8GHz with 1.440V. Can provide all the settings tomorrow if you want.
Click to expand...

well thanks for the tips, i tried those and no luck. boots into windows fine but errors and bsod from hyperpi


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Yup via the switch in the back I/O panel.
> Edit: I'll try to manually clear CMOS.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


did you plug the chip in the right way so the half circles match

are all the pins plug in

use rog to flash it with 2002 bios

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?1142-How-to-use-ASUS-ROG-USB-BIOS-Flashback


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> did you plug the chip in the right way so the half circles match
> are all the pins plug in
> 
> use rog to flash it with 2002 bios
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?1142-How-to-use-ASUS-ROG-USB-BIOS-Flashback


Yes, I did indeed match up the half circles. It seems though that the bios chip itself is faulty. I currently have the default bios chip installed again but I'll try updating to the 2002 bios and then give it another go. Other then that I'd have to say that the bios chip I received doesn't work.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> well thanks for the tips, i tried those and no luck. boots into windows fine but errors and bsod from hyperpi


My thinking is that to a basic stability test you would simply use the CPU multi of 24x. The RAM you're using is supposed to work up to 2400MHz from what I remember reading. But if you stick to straight CPU multi, I'm thinking your RAM shouldn't be affected based on results from others.

At 4.8GHz, I used 1.45V of Vcore. I tried your Hyper_PI program to do a calculation up to 1M digits. I'm not sure how you are running the program. I see it exercises all 8 cores, but 22 seconds doesn't seem like much of a soak test.

My system isn't prime95 stable, but it is IBT stable.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> well thanks for the tips, i tried those and no luck. boots into windows fine but errors and bsod from hyperpi
> 
> 
> 
> My thinking is that to a basic stability test you would simply use the CPU multi of 24x. The RAM you're using is supposed to work up to 2400MHz from what I remember reading. But if you stick to straight CPU multi, I'm thinking your RAM shouldn't be affected based on results from others.
> 
> At 4.8GHz, I used 1.45V of Vcore. I tried your Hyper_PI program to do a calculation up to 1M digits. I'm not sure how you are running the program. I see it exercises all 8 cores, but 22 seconds doesn't seem like much of a soak test.
> 
> My system isn't prime95 stable, but it is IBT stable.
Click to expand...

about to go to bed but you can make it run 32m digits which lasts a bit longer. it usually shows errors pretty fast if there is instability though. tomorrow i'll go back to basics and just play with voltage and multi like you suggest. thanks


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> about to go to bed but you can make it run 32m digits which lasts a bit longer. it usually shows errors pretty fast if there is instability though. tomorrow i'll go back to basics and just play with voltage and multi like you suggest. thanks


Yeah, no problem, I just wanted to understand what you were trying to accomplish.

As far as stress programs though, I wouldn't rank this one too high in terms of causing pain, unlike Prime95. But with Prime95, there's somewhat of a raging debate on whether or not the FX architecture is handled properly by that program.

I'll offer my run so you can see a somewhat simplistic attempt. If you can't run this way, you may want to look for differences in our systems. It may be necessary to run your 8320 at a higher voltage, not sure.


----------



## Canis-X

Hey all, just wanted to pop in and let everyone know that might be leaning towards WC'ing the CVF that I have a WB for sale, see sig for link. I still have mine but switched it back to stock air cooling....love this board!!


----------



## gr8sho

Is anyone here using an active cooling solution for the NB? If yes, would you mind explaining what you did with supporting pictures?

I'm undertaking this now with an intent of getting something in the 60mm size to blow down onto the NB. I'm not yet sure how I'm going to set the fan in place though.

Thanks and Cheers


----------



## kzone75

Just out of curiosity.. Is anyone using the extra 4-pin ATX 12V connector?


----------



## richie_2010

G: Im using a small fan on the NB section and used a spare screw from my antec 620 rad. It's lowered the NB temps by about 5c

K: I haven't used the 4 pin as I'm using a 1055t but I heard that the extra 4 pin is only needed for suicide runs or ln2.
I do wonder if it will add extra support to a normal oc


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Just out of curiosity.. Is anyone using the extra 4-pin ATX 12V connector?


my new power supply had a 24, 8, [email protected] so I plug in the 24, 8, 4 and it still works


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Is anyone here using an active cooling solution for the NB? If yes, would you mind explaining what you did with supporting pictures?
> I'm undertaking this now with an intent of getting something in the 60mm size to blow down onto the NB. I'm not yet sure how I'm going to set the fan in place though.
> Thanks and Cheers


this one is old model but it still one of the easiest way to cool a special area
here s a review + a pict grabbed on the net:



....and sorry it s a 80mm...dunno anything in 60mm size...


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Just out of curiosity.. Is anyone using the extra 4-pin ATX 12V connector?


yes i use both 4-pin and 8-pin ATX 12v connectors...i didnt notice any improvement in stability though


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> G: Im using a small fan on the NB section and used a spare screw from my antec 620 rad. It's lowered the NB temps by about 5c


I'm surprised it's only 5C. My experiments so far tell me that direct cooling is worth at least 10C. I've read from another fellow user that with a good 60mm fan blowing directly on the NB heatsink will keep his temp at 45 C.

This issue has to be far the most disappointing I've seen with this board. I have a hard time believing that Asus didn't provide a solution for this out of the factory, but there you have it.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> this one is old model but it still one of the easiest way to cool a special area
> here s a review + a pict grabbed on the net:
> 
> ....and sorry it s a 80mm...dunno anything in 60mm size...


The idea of the 60mm size, and there are lots to choose from on NewEgg's site, is it fits better in the available space than say an 80mm fan.

Since you are watercooling your system, is this the solution you've chosen? I don't see how this board will survive any high-end stress runs without supplemental cooling to that area.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Just out of curiosity.. Is anyone using the extra 4-pin ATX 12V connector?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> my new power supply had a 24, 8, [email protected] so I plug in the 24, 8, 4 and it still works


I'm feeding power to all 4 connectors, the fourth being the molex. I don't have a datapoint to say whether doing this or not is more suitable to stability tests. I opted to power all ports because I'm running a SLI config. If your PSU supports the cabling requirements, it certainly doesn't appear to hurt anything.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> The idea of the 60mm size, and there are lots to choose from on NewEgg's site, is it fits better in the available space than say an 80mm fan.
> Since you are watercooling your system, is this the solution you've chosen? I don't see how this board will survive any high-end stress runs without supplemental cooling to that area.


nope....i dont use anything ....i have lot of fans in my case and the flow is quite impressive, + there s a fan on the backplate in the inwin dragon(this might probably help a little).....anyway for now all is nicely cooled








but if i had something to cool i d go for this antec spotcool: even if it eats more place it s easy to change orientation and to obtain an accurate aiming on the parts you want to cool...


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> about to go to bed but you can make it run 32m digits which lasts a bit longer. it usually shows errors pretty fast if there is instability though. tomorrow i'll go back to basics and just play with voltage and multi like you suggest. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no problem, I just wanted to understand what you were trying to accomplish.
> 
> As far as stress programs though, I wouldn't rank this one too high in terms of causing pain, unlike Prime95. But with Prime95, there's somewhat of a raging debate on whether or not the FX architecture is handled properly by that program.
> 
> I'll offer my run so you can see a somewhat simplistic attempt. If you can't run this way, you may want to look for differences in our systems. It may be necessary to run your 8320 at a higher voltage, not sure.
Click to expand...

thanks again
i tried a bunch of combinations, even tried above 1.5v and it looks like a no go. bluescreens usually say "WHEA uncorrectable error" and hyperpi will give me "not exact in round" , dont know what those mean other than unstable. maybe someone has experience with it. im about to try disabling the 7/8 module since i read that is usually the weakest
also can you disable individual cores with the latest bios? the only thing i saw was for whole modules meaning two cores at a time

CnQ isn't working which is weird. it was a week ago


----------



## gr8sho

If weirdness is setting in, you could try clearing the CMOS or even reflashing the BIOS.

When people talk about weak cores, it's because they've observed it empirically using something like Prime95 and you can see which cores drop out first.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> nope....i dont use anything ....i have lot of fans in my case and the flow is quite impressive, + there s a fan on the backplate in the inwin dragon(this might probably help a little).....anyway for now all is nicely cooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if i had something to cool i d go for this antec spotcool: even if it eats more place it s easy to change orientation and to obtain an accurate aiming on the parts you want to cool...


Okay, fair enough. The way the HAF 932 is setup, it doesn't look there's any good direct circulation in that area once the CPU air-cooler is replaced. In fact, at idle, the NB was 61C. Now I don't know if this out of the ordinary since I haven't seen anyone else post this sort of data. With the case open as I'm running it now, the idle temp will be 63C, so the case does provide some minimal benefit. But when I blow air directly on the heatsink, big things happen. That's why I'm looking for good solutions others have implemented.
Thanks for your feedback.

With the setup shown below, I can get 51C at idle. Without too much effort you can see the NB heatsink right behind the big fan.



I'm also in the process of ordering another set of SP fans for the H100i.


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Just out of curiosity.. Is anyone using the extra 4-pin ATX 12V connector?


Sorry I don't have a lot of time to go into details right now but I just wanted to let you know of my experience real quick. I fold and boinc during special events. Not 24/7. After I got both my CHV board and fx-8120 I started and barely finished a fold-a-thon. I was overclocked to 4.3 GHz and after about 20 minutes of folding the pc would shutdown spontaneously as far as I knew. Not only would the pc shutdown I couldn't turn the pc on without a special combination of resetting the bios and messing around with the power, reset button, and power cord. Obviously frustrated I finally figured that it had to do with the psu and the motherboard. I finally plugged the second four pin into the board and my pc never shutdown like that since. I am successfully folding and crunching with nearly no issues. I made the following thread about it here if you want more specific info:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1308408/no-heat-lower-voltage-stable-folder-spontaneous-shutdowns-over-taxed-psu

I follow this thread closely in case you have any further questions about it.

PS: The OCN folding team is always looking for more contributers. If any one is interested see the Fold-a-thon thread in my sig and tell them I sent you.


----------



## aas88keyz

Sorry double post.


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm surprised it's only 5C. My experiments so far tell me that direct cooling is worth at least 10C. I've read from another fellow user that with a good 60mm fan blowing directly on the NB heatsink will keep his temp at 45 C.
> This issue has to be far the most disappointing I've seen with this board. I have a hard time believing that Asus didn't provide a solution for this out of the factory, but there you have it.


Hi bud I believe it's only a 20/30mm fan with a 30mm thickness and it's max speed is 4500 rpm, if I turn my comp on and turn the fan on max my NB will stay the same temp + 2/3 degrees under prime stress but I only run it at 2000.
When I get 10 mins I will turn it off n do a run and then turn it on and do one to compare temps.

No fan I used get bout 50+ with the fan on full it's low 40s


----------



## mokey1957

Have mine set to 241x20=4836. Also have disabled cores 5-8 and running as an expensive quad core.
Have been reading some articles about fx 8150 about disabling cores and benefits to threading.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594.
also this sight helped me a lot. Much knowledge. http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking&highlight=raja


----------



## Skyddsskor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Just out of curiosity.. Is anyone using the extra 4-pin ATX 12V connector?


Yes, I use it


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Hi bud I believe it's only a 20/30mm fan with a 30mm thickness and it's max speed is 4500 rpm, if I turn my comp on and turn the fan on max my NB will stay the same temp + 2/3 degrees under prime stress but I only run it at 2000.
> When I get 10 mins I will turn it off n do a run and then turn it on and do one to compare temps.
> No fan I used get bout 50+ with the fan on full it's low 40s


Okay. Perhaps some of the differences due to fact you are on Thuban. Vishera is the hottest processor I've ever run. Otherwise these numbers are close enough for gov't work.


----------



## gr8sho

Success! I finally got a stable 4.8GHz Prime95 run for over an hour.

BTW, since the topic of turning off cores has come up, I will state for the record that Core 5 is the weak sister on my 8350 based on it being the first core to typically drop out when running Prime95..

To achieve this run, Vcore is set to 1.4935V, LLC is set to High for CPU and Regular for CPU/NB. In the image, you will see the degree of Vdroop under load, which is pretty substantial.
The NB has an 80mm fan blowing on it to achieve the temps shown in HWMonitor. You'll see the package or coretemp as being reasonable. All case fans were running on max.

My next goal is to shoot for a 5.0GHz Prime stable run.

There is still one issue I need to troubleshoot, and if anyone else has noticed this, please jump in. What I'm noticing is that the key to stability is stable CPU voltage. When I tried a few runs with LLC set to Ultra, and many others are stating use of this setting for their stability claims, my system locks up/freezes instantly when starting Prime95. I'm being careful how much voltage I'm putting into these runs because otherwise the heat tradeoff won't work. I probably have to jack the voltage up a bit higher to ensure stability, but there may be some other setting I'm overlooking. Also, as Asus still hasn't had a lot of time with Vishera yet, it's possible some upcoming BIOS update might address problems like this.


----------



## richie_2010

i let prime run for 4mins (forgot show it running but it was) and took the screenshot which had hw monitor running, without the fan i would be up in the 50s but i stayed at 39c the whole time.


the opt 3 temp is a probe placed ontop of the nb heatsink bent into a \___ shape to hold istelf between the fins (probes that come with board) and it doesnt move in temp nor the nb temp.
the fan is running of the cpu header and so increases as the cpu temps increase.

how have you got the fan laid out can u put up a pic.

yea this chip is cool as a cucumber compared to some ive seen


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> i let prime run for 4mins (forgot show it running but it was) and took the screenshot which had hw monitor running, without the fan i would be up in the 50s but i stayed at 39c the whole time.
> 
> the opt 3 temp is a probe placed ontop of the nb heatsink bent into a \___ shape to hold istelf between the fins (probes that come with board) and it doesnt move in temp nor the nb temp.
> the fan is running of the cpu header and so increases as the cpu temps increase.
> how have you got the fan laid out can u put up a pic.
> yea this chip is cool as a cucumber compared to some ive seen


Okay, Right now if you can look at an earlier picture and imagine an 80mm fan sitting on the EVGA GTX 460. This is a temporary solution until I can find a smaller fan that has the right cfm characteristics and can be properly secured. I'm still upset Asus did this to their flagship AMD board.

As for your data, this is night and day if you compare voltages and power consumption.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> .....
> There is still one issue I need to troubleshoot, and if anyone else has noticed this, please jump in. What I'm noticing is that the key to stability is stable CPU voltage. When I tried a few runs with LLC set to Ultra, and many others are stating use of this setting for their stability claims, my system locks up/freezes instantly when starting Prime95. ...


weird.... i never had this with ultra LLC..... but if i use Extreme LLC ....i have the same Freeze @ IBT launch...each time


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Okay, Right now if you can look at an earlier picture and imagine an 80mm fan sitting on the EVGA GTX 460. This is a temporary solution until I can find a smaller fan that has the right cfm characteristics and can be properly secured. I'm still upset Asus did this to their flagship AMD board.
> As for your data, this is night and day if you compare voltages and power consumption.


i agree where 2 worlds apart on voltages and hardware setup but i was just showing that it can be kept cool and sharing the results i had found. i had the crosshair iv extreme which did come with a nb fan but was useless as it was hidden behind the heatsink assembly so that could be why they didnt do it again
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119050
this is close to the fan i used and its noisy under full pelt but when set on standard using asus fan expert its quite and ramps up when the cpu load goes up.
i would get a cheap one and hook it up to the mb for it to control it aslong as its silent you should be ok. being 30mm thick i used a screw from a antec 620 rad to hold it in place and it doesnt move. if you were in the uk or near i would post you one as i have about 6 of them

i have purchased 2 gskill ram coolers 1 for my ram and the other for the nb and vrm section i just need to mod it abit to fit between the fins so i will see if this is any better


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> weird.... i never had this with ultra LLC..... but if i use Extreme LLC ....i have the same Freeze @ IBT launch...each time


And I've seen that too. It's possible the power surge is overwhelming the PSU. I will work to investigate this further. There are some other settings in the digi-vrm subsystem. Perhaps those need adjusting.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> i agree where 2 worlds apart on voltages and hardware setup but i was just showing that it can be kept cool and sharing the results i had found. i had the crosshair iv extreme which did come with a nb fan but was useless as it was hidden behind the heatsink assembly so that could be why they didnt do it again


Call a spade a spade. They just cheaped out. Using a NB fan assembly would be counterproductive with an Aircooled CPU. But since these boards are used by OC and thus WC enthusiasts, the NB cooler is very much a necessity.
Quote:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119050
> this is close to the fan i used and its noisy under full pelt but when set on standard using asus fan expert its quite and ramps up when the cpu load goes up.
> i would get a cheap one and hook it up to the mb for it to control it aslong as its silent you should be ok. being 30mm thick i used a screw from a antec 620 rad to hold it in place and it doesnt move. if you were in the uk or near i would post you one as i have about 6 of them
> i have purchased 2 gskill ram coolers 1 for my ram and the other for the nb and vrm section i just need to mod it abit to fit between the fins so i will see if this is any better


Will the ram cooler fit under the H100 hoses? I suppose I could reorient the radiator. Can you provide a link of which ram cooler you picked up?

A ramcooler seems like it would be far too large to be a fit in that NB area of the board.


----------



## richie_2010

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=296
2 of these. You could cable tie the hoses and use another to pull them toward the board abit.

I think it will fit On yours you will have to bend the lips out on the bottom of the coolers legs to go on the NB hs.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=296
> 2 of these. You could cable tie the hoses and use another to pull them toward the board abit.
> I think it will fit On yours you will have to bend the lips out on the bottom of the coolers legs to go on the NB hs.


If you get around to installing one of these on your C5F for the NB, I'd love to see how it looks. Sounds like you'll be all set to add an 8350!!

I'm going to make a run to a Tigerdirect store in reasonable driving distance to see if they have anything like this. If not I will grab these from NewEgg. I'm also interested in the RAM application since I've noticed the Snipers get hot to the touch under load.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> If you get around to installing one of these on your C5F for the NB, I'd love to see how it looks. Sounds like you'll be all set to add an 8350!!
> I'm going to make a run to a Tigerdirect store in reasonable driving distance to see if they have anything like this. If not I will grab these from NewEgg. I'm also interested in the RAM application since I've noticed the Snipers get hot to the touch under load.


Think 2 x 8GB


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Think 2 x 8GB


Ah, you don't like my Snipers and are suggesting consolidating the 16GB I have now from 4 to 2 DIMMs, yes? And presumably because doing this would allow for better OC-ability. I have no problem with that and will consider doing so.

But it seems that if pushing the system to the limit, cooling these components would be appropriate in any event, right?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Ah, you don't like my Snipers and are suggesting consolidating the 16GB I have now from 4 to 2 DIMMs, yes? And presumably because doing this would allow for better OC-ability. I have no problem with that and will consider doing so.
> But it seems that if pushing the system to the limit, cooling these components would be appropriate in any event, right?


Nothing against the Snipers at all lol. Two Dimms will create less stress on the IMC and helps to make OCing a little easier.
I have a ram cooler from another G.Skill kit that I'm running on my current setup along with a opt temp sensor mounted between the HS and board (Ram). HWinfo64 reports it rarely exceeds 3c to 5c over ambient even under load with a 24 hour run of OCCT Linpack.

It depends on your case's air flow. My Elysium is running 17 fans not counting the PSU lol. Yes cooler is ALWAYS better


----------



## incurablegeek

It's been a long, long time since I last posted a really stupid question. Hope you folks enjoyed the break.









Anyway, I have a das mechanical Keyboard which has two wired USB connections. http://www.daskeyboard.com/support/

For some odd reason, the keyboard is only recognized if I plug it into the *ESATA6G_USB12* external ports.

USB_12 (very top) and USB_34 (under SPDIF_02) are NOT RECOGNIZED. Why not









USB - Crosshair V.PNG 28k .PNG file


----------



## Tweeky

how about this for ram $25.00 off free shipping

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Nothing against the Snipers at all lol. Two Dimms will create less stress on the IMC and helps to make OCing a little easier.
> I have a ram cooler from another G.Skill kit that I'm running on my current setup along with a opt temp sensor mounted between the HS and board (Ram). HWinfo64 reports it rarely exceeds 3c to 5c over ambient even under load with a 24 hour run of OCCT Linpack.
> It depends on your case's air flow. My Elysium is running 17 fans not counting the PSU lol. Yes cooler is ALWAYS better


Only 17?







Geesh!

Right now because I'm still working on the setup of the system, all of my OC runs are with the side panels off. So it's important for me to keep an eye on temps.

The only important component in the system without a temp sensor is the RAM. I suppose this isn't typically a concern area, but as you say, cooler is better.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> how about this for ram $25.00 off free shipping
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589


Someone with our board just posted nice results on NewEgg feedback.

I do find it puzzling, and I only noticed this for the first time today, GSkill only ever talks about Intel and never AMD compatibility.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> It's been a long, long time since I last posted a really stupid question. Hope you folks enjoyed the break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I have a das mechanical Keyboard which has two wired USB connections. http://www.daskeyboard.com/support/
> For some odd reason, the keyboard is only recognized if I plug it into the *ESATA6G_USB12* external ports.
> USB_12 (very top) and USB_34 (under SPDIF_02) are NOT RECOGNIZED. Why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USB - Crosshair V.PNG 28k .PNG file


The blue USBs don't work, is that right? Those are USB 3.0 ports. Do you have them enabled in BIOS with appropriate drivers loaded? The orange ports are USB 2.0.


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> If you get around to installing one of these on your C5F for the NB, I'd love to see how it looks. Sounds like you'll be all set to add an 8350!!
> I'm going to make a run to a Tigerdirect store in reasonable driving distance to see if they have anything like this. If not I will grab these from NewEgg. I'm also interested in the RAM application since I've noticed the Snipers get hot to the touch under load.


i cant say for my ram yet as i just got 8gb trident x 2400mhz ram, i choose these coolers as there going to be easier to attach and are less bulky and intrusive than some others. im contemplating the 8350 but then the 8320 is the same just lower clocked, or since my rig is ok atm i might wait for steamroller
i will get them and set it to fit and up pics and results. there going to the powdercoaters with a load of other stuff soon when it all arrives so will add pics of my rig when all done.


----------



## incurablegeek

@gr8sho
Quote:


> The orange ports are *USB 2.0*.


Those *are working* and that's just fine for my das keyboard.

Yes sir, that was my oversight. I could not find the rear panel connectors explained in the PDF manual, so I went "old school" and looked in the hardcopy manual, 2-46.

The *USB 3.0* ports (1-4) are *Not Working* for my external HDD's. I just checked the BIOS and of course everything is properly enabled. What the heck am I doing wrong? Separate drivers? Doesn't make too much sense that the drivers would not be within Win 7 64 bit Ultimate.

*********************

Oops! All I want for Christmas is a working brain.









I had assumed that all my ASUS drivers were installed. They were not. Just downloaded the latest USB 3.0 drivers from ASUS and now the 3.0 ports are working.

Thanks for indulging my question.


----------



## mokey1957

Just a suggestion. When i bought my fx 8150, received a heatsink that I instantly replaced with a Corair H50 .
I used the fan on the heatsink to cool my NB. Rests on top of my GPU and can control rpms through 3 pin
on the mobo. Dropped temps from around 60c, down to 45-47 while gaming.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> @gr8sho
> Those *are working* and that's just fine for my das keyboard.
> Yes sir, that was my oversight. I could not find the rear panel connectors explained in the PDF manual, so I went "old school" and looked in the hardcopy manual, 2-46.
> The *USB 3.0* ports (1-4) are *Not Working* for my external HDD's. I just checked the BIOS and of course everything is properly enabled. What the heck am I doing wrong? Separate drivers? Doesn't make too much sense that the drivers would not be within Win 7 64 bit Ultimate.
> *********************
> Oops! All I want for Christmas is a working brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had assumed that all my ASUS drivers were installed. They were not. Just downloaded the latest USB 3.0 drivers from ASUS and now the 3.0 ports are working.
> Thanks for indulging my question.


No apologies necessary. I'm just glad you got it working.

i think USB 3.0 is more properly supported in Windows 8.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mokey1957*
> 
> Just a suggestion. When i bought my fx 8150, received a heatsink that I instantly replaced with a Corair H50 .
> I used the fan on the heatsink to cool my NB. Rests on top of my GPU and can control rpms through 3 pin
> on the mobo. Dropped temps from around 60c, down to 45-47 while gaming.


You are spot on, Mokey. In fact, I'll show you my Rube Goldberg on this. But rather than messing with the stock cooler, I pillaged an old case. Only problem is the fans in these older cases are all 80mm.

As I mentioned, I went to Tigerdirect.com store here and bought one of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835191005, but alas the CFM wasn't there to cool the NB, so I'm returning it. I have to go after the Delta fan it seems if I want something with enough oomph to keep the NB cool, and by cool I mean 45C at idle is still the hottest component I have right now.


----------



## richie_2010

http://www.extremeoverclocking.com/reviews/cooling/GlobalWIN_FOP32_1.html
http://www.anartik.com/yste603pi.html

YS-Tech 60x60x25mm Power FD1260257B-2A, double ball bearing, 4200rpm, 36dB(A), 44.1m³/h, 2.16W

this is the fan i use, did a load test yesterday at 1.25v on the nb and the fan at half its speed the nb temp stayed at 39 from idle to load to idle, no movement. i have a probe next to the nb and that didnt move either


----------



## gr8sho

Thanks Richie. Do you have that fan somehow clipped to the heatsink and if so, what did you use to secure it?

I'll post back once I have a permanent solution I'm satisfied with.


----------



## richie_2010

I used a screw that attaches the fan to the rad of a antec 620 I had to return cos it was noisy as hell.
My ram coolers arrived Thursday so I'm going to mod it tomorrow.
I thought they would be fan connectors but there Molex


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> I used a screw that attaches the fan to the rad of a antec 620 I had to return cos it was noisy as hell.
> My ram coolers arrived Thursday so I'm going to mod it tomorrow.
> I thought they would be fan connectors but there Molex


Yes, I had read that and thought it was odd. I do have one Molex power cable in my system, so I could probably deal with it. My main concern about those RAM coolers is whether or not they have enough CFM flow to properly cool the NB.


----------



## richie_2010

I'm thinking that myself, The way I have it now is working great for me but I was wanting to try these for looks and aswell to see if it will be any better with air directly over the vrms aswell


----------



## gr8sho

Things seem a bit quiet here.

Unfortunately suffered a system casualty. One of my Sniper DIMMs apparently has failed. Through troubleshooting, I found it was bad in slot 2, moved it over to slot 4 and no difference. Sometimes BIOS sees it and other times not, so I'm sending it in for RMA.

On a more positive note, I got the H100i finished with push-pull config. The second set of fans seems to be worth a few degrees on a quick 10-pass IBT run at 4.8GHz.

I still need to tidy things up a bit, but there you have it.


----------



## UncleBlitz

nice job mate, sad for your RAM...thoses red circled fans are really eyecandy, corsair ones? included in the H100i package?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> nice job mate, sad for your RAM...thoses red circled fans are really eyecandy, corsair ones? included in the H100i package?


Yes they are Corsair SP120s, but sadly no, they are not included in the H100i package. I had seen a lengthy but comprehensive review from a fellow down under of the new product. He also took the time to explain these fan offerings too, so I decided to spring for them. The stock fans have no noise dampeners nor are the colored rings included. The SP120s and their whole line of fans seem to include white, red, and blue rings. Since the HAF 932 and ROG board uses red accents, it really is pleasing to the eyes. I really don't mind leaving the case open and just staring at it. Oh yeah, and the LEDs on the water-block are also customizable to help in the whole aesthetics regard.

One the improvement in the new "i" version over the original is inclusion of Corsair Link which allows for dynamic handling of the fans and the pump through software and associated profiles. When I wind it up for a full flight stress run, this system bellows.

As for the RAM, no biggie I guess, stuff happens. I suppose I should consider myself lucky since this is the first time to my knowledge a DIMM has gone bad. I guess the main issue is waiting, but since the part has been bad for a while, I won't miss it too much. And I think it was Sandman that suggest running only 2 DIMMs, so I think I'll be in this setup at least until the replacement part arrives. And you probably know the G.Skills have lifetime warranty. Although at some point I imagine the urge to go after 2400MHz RAM will be too hard to resist.

Cheers


----------



## UncleBlitz

lol...yeah RAM is often not a problem if u ve chosen the right manufacter, i remember i ve toasted 4 x2 gb of OCZ DDR2 RAM by a too enthousiast overvolting mistake and they replaced em to me with no discussion...hats off ....and shame on me ...









agree with the 2 DIMMs only suggestion....here i am stupid but i hate to see half populated RAM slots on my board ...thats the only (and unvalide) reason i dont go this way


----------



## gr8sho

Agree on "the looks".

Did you ever get a good Prime95 stable run at 5.0GHz? If so, what were the specs for your run.


----------



## debuchan

Hi folks!

I bought a second hand Crossfire V Formula last month or so and I am having troubles with the RAM... is this me being derpy or not exactly? Let me explain:

Right now, I had a pair of low volt G.Skill ram that I had running my rig. I recently bought some Samsung wonder ram and instead of getting the BIOS screen and magical happiness, I instead was greeted with a blank screen and solid red DRAM light. I shrugged my shoulders and popped the G.Skill ones back in... only to find out that my blank screen issues are not limited to my Samsung ram! My modest G.Skill ram had now gave me the cold shoulder!

Not wanting to spend all night trying to fix a problem, I went to bed to think of different ways to figure this out. I was thinking I might have seated the ram improperly- is this my most likely possibility? I have not dealt with this half-snap in thing before I am more likely to believe user error than the hardware looking at me and deciding to go on strike.

My system was working before I wanted more ram as such:

Corsair HX750
AMD 8350
HD7850
Windows 7 (64bit)
SSD (Plextor M3)
HDD

Prior to giving up and sleeping on it, I tried installing one ram in each slot (individually), both slots (same kit, I did not mix them), power cycling, and throwing imaginary monkey feces.

Are there any other things that I have not done that I can try? Thanks.


----------



## gr8sho

Whenever you change hardware, it is good practice to clear the CMOS. Easiest way is to push the green button on the back I/O panel. Looks like a big green "C".

Also, you're going to have to tell us what BIOS version that board has. You'll need to be at 1703 or newer since you're running Vishera. You may need a new BIOS chip depending on the vintage of that board.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Agree on "the looks".
> Did you ever get a good Prime95 stable run at 5.0GHz? If so, what were the specs for your run.


nope i gave up on this as im running it @ 5.00ghz 24/7 and encountered no problems (since some weeks now) ....IBT stable under 62°c is enough for me and for the use of the PC, i map a lot : building and cooking process eat a lot on RAM and CPU, video conversions is ok too and all the Crysis serie runs fine at highests settings (this is the "validation" test to me as sometimes i had the cpu IBT stable crashing in Crysis1....no troubles so far







...)
i ll wait some month to see if P95 is updated, if it is i ll give some more trys....but tbh i ve spend too much time on thiswith no positive results









settings still thoses detailled in the 83xx thread (LLC ultra, Vcore 1.52v under load.....).....no interrest as i m not P95...stable...+.+


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> nope i gave up on this as im running it @ 5.00ghz 24/7 and encountered no problems (since some weeks now) ....IBT stable under 62°c is enough for me and for the use of the PC, i map a lot : building and cooking process eat a lot on RAM and CPU, video conversions is ok too and all the Crysis serie runs fine at highests settings (this is the "validation" test to me as sometimes i had the cpu IBT stable crashing in Crysis1....no troubles so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...)
> i ll wait some month to see if P95 is updated, if it is i ll give some more trys....but tbh i ve spend too much time on thiswith no positive results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settings still thoses detailled in the 83xx thread (LLC ultra, Vcore 1.52v under load.....).....no interrest as i m not P95...stable...+.+


I understand.

I'll be delving into this as soon as I clear up some other things.


----------



## debuchan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Whenever you change hardware, it is good practice to clear the CMOS. Easiest way is to push the green button on the back I/O panel. Looks like a big green "C".
> Also, you're going to have to tell us what BIOS version that board has. You'll need to be at 1703 or newer since you're running Vishera. You may need a new BIOS chip depending on the vintage of that board.


Thanks, I forgot to mention, but I am on BIOS 1703. Everything was working peachy until I wanted moar powah.

I will try clearing the CMOS when I get back, thanks!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *debuchan*
> 
> Thanks, I forgot to mention, but I am on BIOS 1703. Everything was working peachy until I wanted moar powah.
> I will try clearing the CMOS when I get back, thanks!


Cool.

While you're at it, as a courtesy, go into user control panel in OCN and figure out how to add your system information. Will help us help you.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *debuchan*
> 
> Hi folks!
> I bought a second hand Crossfire V Formula last month or so and I am having troubles with the RAM... is this me being derpy or not exactly? Let me explain:
> Right now, I had a pair of low volt G.Skill ram that I had running my rig. I recently bought some Samsung wonder ram and instead of getting the BIOS screen and magical happiness, I instead was greeted with a blank screen and solid red DRAM light. I shrugged my shoulders and popped the G.Skill ones back in... only to find out that my blank screen issues are not limited to my Samsung ram! My modest G.Skill ram had now gave me the cold shoulder!
> Not wanting to spend all night trying to fix a problem, I went to bed to think of different ways to figure this out. I was thinking I might have seated the ram improperly- is this my most likely possibility? I have not dealt with this half-snap in thing before I am more likely to believe user error than the hardware looking at me and deciding to go on strike.
> My system was working before I wanted more ram as such:
> Corsair HX750
> AMD 8350
> HD7850
> Windows 7 (64bit)
> SSD (Plextor M3)
> HDD
> Prior to giving up and sleeping on it, I tried installing one ram in each slot (individually), both slots (same kit, I did not mix them), power cycling, and throwing imaginary monkey feces.
> Are there any other things that I have not done that I can try? Thanks.


Press the "GO" button in the upper right corner of the MoBo right after Power ON (before POST starts) this will enable the "Mem OK" function.

That might get 'er started.


----------



## debuchan

Thanks for the help, folks!









It turns out... it was exactly as I expected- I seated the ram improperly. After a long day of work (and being an unofficial therapist), I sat down, took a good look at my case, pulled out the old G.Skill sticks, popped in the delicious Samsung ones, paid careful attention to how I would be seating them... and noticed something a little different from the last night.

Apparently in my haste, I did not seat the "unsecured" part of the ram all the way in, which caused my no post issue.

Now, I am happy... and now considering buying a second pair off Samsung ram off Amazon (they are selling the individual sticks for really cheap right now!)


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *debuchan*
> 
> Now, I am happy... and now considering buying a second pair off Samsung ram off Amazon (they are selling the individual sticks for really cheap right now!)


Is http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Electronics-Extreme-MV-3V4G3-US/dp/B0059200FY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1356016648&sr=8-3&keywords=samsung+ram this the part number you are talking about?


----------



## debuchan

Yes, but yesterday, they were selling for a little over $15.

I bought two individual sticks and they are running without issue... aside from my own mistake, of course.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *debuchan*
> 
> Yes, but yesterday, they were selling for a little over $15.
> I bought two individual sticks and they are running without issue... aside from my own mistake, of course.


Okay, cool. They were a buck more but I went ahead and ordered two sticks mostly out of curiosity. I had first heard about them from a friend over on the M2N32 club. It's likely these will arrive on Wed next week well before my replacement Sniper.

If you overclock them, and I understand these are supposed to be good up to 2400MHz, would you kindly share your BIOS settings used?

Thx


----------



## vonalka

Just upgraded to a FX-8350



Updated my build log with a few other pics as well
http://www.overclock.net/t/1245857/amd-haf-932-bulldozer-build/130


----------



## gr8sho

Nice!


----------



## EagleOne

if you got a minute........
need a little help here, im actually waiting to know for sure, should i get the CH5 formula or CH5 Z
just got my fx8350 i already tried it in my CH4 extreme nice, but want better board 990fx chipset
whats the defference in the CH5 and CH5 Z
Thanks!


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleOne*
> 
> if you got a minute........
> need a little help here, im actually waiting to know for sure, should i get the CH5 formula or CH5 Z
> just got my fx8350 i already tried it in my CH4 extreme nice, but want better board 990fx chipset
> whats the defference in the CH5 and CH5 Z
> Thanks!


in this review you ll find the changes


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> in this review you ll find the changes


I hadn't seen that review, so thanks. Interesting, especially the comments around which Vishera cores to disable for overclocking.

I don't have a C4F and so will not comment on it other than to note I remember someone saying that board had a NB fan for the heatsink. I don't know how well it performed or how hot the chipset was. If you're coming to a C5F board and intend to get into higher-end overclocking, you will need to find a way to keep the NB chipset cooled.

Coincidentally, I am seeing that the machine overall is pretty sensitive to ambient temps. A cold front moved through south Florida and it's gotten downright cold. Indoors presently it is 16C and my NB is at a relatively cool 41C with my ad-hoc supplemental cooling fan.


----------



## gr8sho

Hi Everyone.

First off, I want to wish all of you a joyous holiday season.

I'm looking for suggestions to help with stability during overclocking when it comes to the effect of memory. Part of the issue that needs to be overcome here is tying overall system performance across all the components, coupled with the fact that I'm still trying to learn this AM3+ board. In this post, the focus is on the effect of DRAM timings and basic overclocking techniques as applied to DRAM.

As you may recall, I claimed my system was Prime95 stable at 4.8GHz, and so for the purposes this discussion, we'll use this CPU speed as a basis for the OC experiments. Also removed 2 of the 4 Sniper sticks to simplify the excercise. For the experienced overclocker, none of this will be earth shattering news, but for those starting out these points might be helpful.
What I'm realizing now is that when starting out with BIOS settings mostly on Automatic selection, the DRAM timings are not set to the manufacturer's settings stored in the profile on the chips. That's remedied by selecting DOCP in AI Overclock Tuner.

With my initial stability runs, timings were set to 11-11-11-28 @1.5V by BIOS, although the stated rating by G.Skill is [email protected] In other words, the BIOS on the C5F will give the former settings on Auto and Manual Tuner modes, but will properly use the latter timings when choosing DOCP and selecting the DRAM profile.

Now we move on to using DOCP with the proper DRAM timings per the mfr specs. Except now I can no longer achieve a 10 pass IBT run with the system freezing within pass 2-4. Apparently when stressing the CPU frequency, the DRAM becomes more sensitive from a stability perspective, at least that's the way it appears from this cockpit. So here's the question.

*To counteract the effects of the instability at higher CPU frequencies, is increasing Drive Strength and DRAM voltage necessary and both needed? Are there any other knobs to consider.*

It is my understanding that these Snipers can take up to 1.65V, although I'm apprehensive of going that high. However, if that's the only way to achieve the improved performance, I'd consider doing it.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> ....
> Coincidentally, I am seeing that the machine overall is pretty sensitive to ambient temps. A cold front moved through south Florida and it's gotten downright cold. Indoors presently it is 16C and my NB is at a relatively cool 41C with my ad-hoc supplemental cooling fan.


yeah i noticed the same thing....room & NB temps are quite linked to eachother

thx for the wishes , same to you 

i d be very interressted in reading answers to your RAM questions about 1.5v or 1.65v....as we cant read RAM temps , i m tempted to buy some RAM fans before trying me beyond 1.55v....but lol....there s no triumph without peril


----------



## EagleOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> in this review you ll find the changes


thank you uncleblitz!

i read it and other stuff on the 8350 and CH5-z borad, i will be in good shape with crosshair5z board now that i saw the facts,
i have now in my system: 890 chipset ram from ocz amd edition ram: 24 8 8 8, i hope the 990 chipset will like it even more if thats possible.

we all know how good amd has been when we tune it up just right and everything works perfect, and then read stuff how bad it is from others and wonder how that happened.....
looks like im going to shop for the best ram fastes timming at default........
good holiday


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> 
> Best I can do thus far (for prime purposes) is 2006Mhz 9-12-9-27/37 @ 1.6v w/ 2x drive strength across the board.
> Increasing CPU->NB voltage allows fro higher clocks however the increased IMC temps (and thus cpu temps) aren't worth
> it imo.
> Best score with this board and dozer can be found here


I went back and looked at this post and see the NB freq is only 2000MHz. I may not have been paying much attention at the time. I also understand better why you are concerned about IMC temp.

One problem I'm having is I think I'm mixing apples and oranges. I keep forgetting that running the IMC faster needs more voltage. I am trying to duplicate your run with my Snipers. If yours are truly the 1866 variety, then they are likely to perform better than mine which are only 1600.

All of this of course to better understand how the DRAM performs and its effect on overall system stability.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## incurablegeek

Some of you will probably remember me as one of the more annoying guys to ever be on this thread. Well, I haven't been around for because I haven't screwed up my computer for awhile. Well, that just changed.

I did something I know was newbie-stupid wrong. I tried the ASUS EZ Update from within Win 7. I know ASUS touts this as _*The Way*_. From my experience, though, it is not - it really screwed things up.

So I did things the "right way" - flashed the bios to #1703 with a USB stick. Been there, done that before several times, so no problem.

After doing so, however, and I choose to blame the EZ Update for this problem, I couldn't boot with my Boot Settings as CD/DVD ROM (#1) ---> SSD (#2).

That should be normal boot order. I mean Duh! on that one. But it would not boot, so I naturally thought the Win 7 Boot Loader was corrupted (still might be, dunno).

Anyway, I tried the obvious, ie set the BIOS to defaults (oh and yes, the BIOS had updated properly to #1703). Took a look at the boot order and it was the biggest mess imaginable. Order was scrambled with the SSD way down the list and a bunch of HDD's higher in priority on the boot order list. DVD was way down in the order too.

Now here's the kicker: The system will no longer boot unless "Windows Boot Manager" is selected as #1 in the boot order. Excuse my ignorance but what the heck is Windows Boot Manager. Isn't that the Boot Loader in the MBR on the SSD? And now with "optimized defaults" in the BIOS the SSD is no longer the boot item of choice. In fact, the boot order is a list of all my HDD's (many) and my single SSD - in totally meaningless scrambled order.

Does this problem make any sense to anyone? I have never seen this before. All that I can conclude is that it is a BIOS problem but then Win 7 64 bit Ultimate may be corrupted.

Additional info: *Before I set the BIOS (after updating to 1703) to Optimized Defaults*, *the system would not boot to Win 7 UNLESS the setup disk was in the optical drive.* Now ain't that a kick in the buttsky!


----------



## gr8sho

Sorry to hear about your problems. I don't know how hard it is to get to the HD cabling, but if you can, try and disconnect everything except the SSD and see if it starts up for you.

Also, you should be in control of the boot sequence. It is fully configurable. Hopefully flashing the BIOS did not corrupt the SSD.


----------



## incurablegeek

gr8sho, you really ought to draw a salary from OCN for helping me so much. I sure do appreciate it.









OK, I just disconnected all the traditional HDD's. Left only the SSD and opticals connected.

After doing so, when I booted up, I received this error message:

_Remove Disks or Other Media
Press any key to restart
_
Well, I just hit "Enter" and my rig booted up into Windows perfectly. So where in the world did this hiccup come from?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> gr8sho, you really ought to draw a salary from OCN for helping me so much. I sure do appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I just disconnected all the traditional HDD's. Left only the SSD and opticals connected.
> After doing so, when I booted up, I received this error message:
> _Remove Disks or Other Media
> Press any key to restart
> _
> Well, I just hit "Enter" and my rig booted up into Windows perfectly. So where in the world did this hiccup come from?


Going out on a limb with this one but could it have been caused from not reconfiguring the Sata ports after the bios flash and than when booting with only SSD it auto configed?
I thought default was AHCI.

Good you got it back!
Merry Christmas D.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> gr8sho, you really ought to draw a salary from OCN for helping me so much. I sure do appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I just disconnected all the traditional HDD's. Left only the SSD and opticals connected.
> After doing so, when I booted up, I received this error message:
> _Remove Disks or Other Media
> Press any key to restart
> _
> Well, I just hit "Enter" and my rig booted up into Windows perfectly. So where in the world did this hiccup come from?


Can you do that repetitively? If yes, that's really good news.

Your comment was very flattering, thank you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Going out on a limb with this one but could it have been caused from not reconfiguring the Sata ports after the bios flash and than when booting with only SSD it auto configed?
> I thought default was AHCI.
> Good you got it back!
> Merry Christmas D.


This issue gets compounded if you muck around with RAID setups. In my case I have a RAID0 setup for two SSDs. If I forget to set the right SATA mode, no dice.

But yes, I believe AHCI is default for SATA ports on a BIOS firmware upgrade.

P.S. My Sammi's arrived early. I will likely pull the Snipers and will install the new RAM tomorrow. They look so spartan compared to the Snipers. It's nice to have another DRAM option so I can compare how the system behaves to different settings. On my most recent unintended experiment, I tried to boot into Windows 8 and got a memory management fault. It looks like 1.256V is not enough for trying to run the CPU/NB interface at 2600MHz...


----------



## incurablegeek

Observations:

1) BIOS #1703 update has resulted in my computer *recycling 2-3 times* through the ROG splash screen and the hardware/drive screen information before it finally limps along into bootup.

2) Then I come to that screen that says "Press any key to restart" --> hit Return and it boots into Windows. If that makes sense to you, psychiatric help is required.









3) Before I loaded "optimized defaults" I got a screen that made me think the Boot Loader was missing from the OS. It would only boot if the Win 7 64 bit Ultimate installation disk was in the optical drive,

4) From what I can tell the so-called Optimized Defaults only scramble the boot order (totally nonsensical) with *Windows Boot Manager* listed as the First and Only Viable boot option. Now what the heck is Windows Boot Manager?? And why the heck do the opticals, SSD, and HDD's appear in no special hierarchy and order? After loading the "Optimized Defaults" the SATA 1-4 are still AHCI and my opticals on SATA 5,6 are still also on AHCI as before I reinstalled the OS and things were humming along nicely.

5) And what the heck is IRQ 19?? I always thought there were 15 IRQ's but then maybe I'm still stuck in the 90's.

My conclusion: BIOS Update #1703 (see attached from http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&m=Crosshair+V+Formula&hashedid=Ntfy5ioh5wbNOXsP is the culprit. I think this BIOS update is buggy.

And all of you know just how absolutely brilliant I am so I doubt you will disagree with me on that one.









BIOS Problem 3.PNG 60k .PNG file


121224211948.jpg 122k .jpg file


121224212114.jpg 112k .jpg file


----------



## gr8sho

That screen doesn't look like 1703. You may want to try clearing CMOS and reflashing BIOS.


----------



## EagleOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> That screen doesn't look like 1703. You may want to try clearing CMOS and reflashing BIOS.


gr8sho,

whats the best bios for ch5z and 8350.....
have you tried hem all ?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleOne*
> 
> whats the best bios for ch5z and 8350.....
> have you tried hem all ?


You'll want to run bios 1101.


----------



## EagleOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> You'll want to run bios 1101.


thanks sandman!


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> That screen doesn't look like 1703. You may want to try clearing CMOS and reflashing BIOS.


Well, Clever Ole Me. I never cease to amaze myself.

In order to be thorough I thought I'd bring the BIOS back to factory default settings. No way to do that within this particular Crosshair V Formula motherboard BIOS. I checked.

So I removed the CMOS battery, waited a few seconds and then replaced it.

Now, I have nothing. No action on the motherboard and no ability to get into the BIOS.

I am now on the other computer - got 3, so at least I can cry out for help. What to do?

I do know one thing for sure. When you grow up you all want to be like me.









++++++++++++++++++++++
Despite my feeble attempt at levity (above), I am now officially scared. After taking out and replacing the CMOS battery, my computer is now dead in the water.

Geez, I thought that was about as benign a thing I could do. Just took out and replaced the battery.

*No Lights Flashing: CPU, RAM, etc. No Nothing now!*


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> Well, Clever Ole Me. I never cease to amaze myself.
> In order to be thorough I thought I'd bring the BIOS back to factory default settings. No way to do that within this particular Crosshair V Formula motherboard BIOS. I checked.
> So I removed the CMOS battery, waited a few seconds and then replaced it.
> Now, I have nothing. No action on the motherboard and no ability to get into the BIOS.
> I am now on the other computer - got 3, so at least I can cry out for help. What to do?
> I do know one thing for sure. When you grow up you all want to be like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++
> Despite my feeble attempt at levity (above), I am now officially scared. After taking out and replacing the CMOS battery, my computer is now dead in the water.
> Geez, I thought that was about as benign a thing I could do. Just took out and replaced the battery.
> 
> *No Lights Flashing: CPU, RAM, etc. No Nothing now!*


Try the reset button on the back of the computer on the IO panel. Also make sure the battery is seated properly.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Also make sure the battery is seated properly.


That's my question. All batteries have polarity. And this one being round, there is nevertheless a + sign indicating positive on the battery. Should that + sign be facing up, down or in any particular direction. Btw, the OC (overclock), Reset and Start Buttons all light up nicely. Just no flashing lights for the RAM, CPU, etc.


----------



## kzone75

+ goes up


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> + goes up


I have replaced CMOS batteries before without incident, though quite awhile ago. Stupidly simple. Pop it out and pop it back in.

When you say + goes up, I assume you mean the obvious, facing upward and not facing upward and vertical with respect to the top of the case.

Why in the world though do fans spin, bottom buttons light up, board lights on but NO CPU, RAM lights flashing - And this problem results from simply popping out the CMOS battery? Geez, I must be jinxed.

Note: All power connectors are connected to the board.


----------



## EagleOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> I have replaced CMOS batteries before without incident, though quite awhile ago. Stupidly simple. Pop it out and pop it back in.
> When you say + goes up, I assume you mean the obvious, facing upward and not facing upward and vertical with respect to the top of the case.
> Why in the world though do fans spin, bottom buttons light up, board lights on but NO CPU, RAM lights flashing - And this problem results from simply popping out the CMOS battery? Geez, I must be jinxed.
> Note: All power connectors are connected to the board.


dont give up we are americians here nashville man, im from clarksville,tn. 101st airborn division (air assault) but moved to burbank ca usa.
ive been watching this thread, yes the + goes up so when your done with the battery the + sign will show, even if you put it backwards the protection dioids will protect it, so no problem there.
if you flashed your bios form the back of the board with usb, did you have power on the board where some light were on, more in a stand bye mode but not running? you need that.
i think things will be ok for you,
comeback


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> I have replaced CMOS batteries before without incident, though quite awhile ago. Stupidly simple. Pop it out and pop it back in.
> When you say + goes up, I assume you mean the obvious, facing upward and not facing upward and vertical with respect to the top of the case.
> Why in the world though do fans spin, bottom buttons light up, board lights on but NO CPU, RAM lights flashing - And this problem results from simply popping out the CMOS battery? Geez, I must be jinxed.
> Note: All power connectors are connected to the board.


Power up.

Try the "GO" button in the upper right corner of the board. If that does not work.

Use the power switch, and cycle the power Off then ON at least three times.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> I have replaced CMOS batteries before without incident, though quite awhile ago. Stupidly simple. Pop it out and pop it back in.
> When you say + goes up, I assume you mean the obvious, facing upward and not facing upward and vertical with respect to the top of the case.
> Why in the world though do fans spin, bottom buttons light up, board lights on but NO CPU, RAM lights flashing - And this problem results from simply popping out the CMOS battery? Geez, I must be jinxed.
> Note: All power connectors are connected to the board.


Popping the battery alone shouldn't do anything, but the procedure to clear the CMOS on ASUS boards has been this same method since at least back in the Pentium 3 days, and that is you also have to move the jumper. I'll include the proper page from the mainboard's manual. Interestingly you will note that they do not ask for the button cell battery to be removed.

Since getting down to the button cell battery is fairly intrusive, check to make sure nothing got bumped out of place.

If you are successful clearing the CMOS, which should put the board back into a proper default state, you should be able to get back into BIOS. Again, I would recheck the flash because you don't show the proper screens for 1703.


----------



## gr8sho

For reference, the Boot Options tab at BIOS 1703 should look like this.


----------



## kzone75

Why does it say P4: and P2: In the boot options? Especially since my boot drive is in SATA6G_1 This is definitely the 1703 BIOS.


----------



## incurablegeek

CMOS Adventures Come to an End

My apologies to all. I have replaced CMOS batteries several times, but way back in the mid 90's. So my fear was that in the newer motherboards, there might be some "special" orientation of the + sign.

Yes, I know. I tend to overthink things.

Well, the actual problem was in the new power cable (PSU-computer interface). I simply grabbed the cables and moved them up and down. The motherboard came to life.

Now I feel plenty stupid and sincerely apologetic for annoying you good people. My apologies.









++++++++++++++

Oh, and the scrambled, makes no sense boot options. I have done so many installs that my head is actually spinning. On the latest one, I may have neglected to disconnect all the HDD's except the SSD and 1 optical. Result: that infamous 100 MB Boot Loader allocation may be partially installed on one of the OS. At any rate, I am going to reinstall - the right way - and see if that makes any difference.

You guys are really, really lucky and I sure hope you appreciate it. You see, I have a special place in the Cosmos, such that all bad things happen to me - and only to me. So I kinda wish I could be one of you people for at least a day. Then I would know what a problem-free life feels like.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> CMOS Adventures Come to an End
> 
> My apologies to all. I have replaced CMOS batteries several times, but way back in the mid 90's. So my fear was that in the newer motherboards, there might be some "special" orientation of the + sign.
> Yes, I know. I tend to overthink things.
> Well, the actual problem was in the new power cable (PSU-computer interface). I simply grabbed the cables and moved them up and down. The motherboard came to life.
> Now I feel plenty stupid and sincerely apologetic for annoying you good people. My apologies.


That's okay, but I'm still concerned you're not on the right BIOS version. If you have access to a USB thumb drive formatted for FAT32, put the .ROM file on it and reflash through the embedded EZFLASH utility within the BIOS itself.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Why does it say P4: and P2: In the boot options? Especially since my boot drive is in SATA6G_1 This is definitely the 1703 BIOS.


Not sure. I run my drives using RAID Legacy ROM. None of my drives show the "Px" designation.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> That's okay, but I'm still concerned you're not on the right BIOS version.


Actually, I reset the CMOS to the original factory BIOS, #1203 I think.

I know how to flash a BIOS and have a USB thumb drive with the latest Crosshair V Formula BIOS being #1703.

*What I don't know is should I flash the BIOS before doing an install?

If I should, would I not also disconnect the SSD to reduce the number of variables - and just use the USB thumb drive to flash the BIOS from?*

_______________

Note: I do know how to install, meaning that I know I should disconnect all drives except the optical and the SSD, set the optical as #1 and SSD as #2.

But with things being as screwed up now as they are and with apparently the installed 100 MB Boot Manager partition messing with the BIOS, should I not flash the BIOS to #1703 with all HDD's *and the SSD disconnected.* Flash from the USB?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> Actually, I reset the CMOS to the original factory BIOS, #1203 I think.
> I know how to flash a BIOS and have a USB thumb drive with the latest Crosshair V Formula BIOS being #1703.
> *What I don't know is should I flash the BIOS before doing an install?
> If I should, would I not also disconnect the SSD to reduce the number of variables - and just use the USB thumb drive to flash the BIOS from?*
> _______________
> Note: I do know how to install, meaning that I know I should disconnect all drives except the optical and the SSD, set the optical as #1 and SSD as #2.
> But with things being as screwed up now as they are and with apparently the installed 100 MB Boot Manager partition messing with the BIOS, should I not flash the BIOS to #1703 with all HDD's *and the SSD disconnected.* Flash from the USB?


No offense intended.

The idea of clearing CMOS when replacing hardware is to force BIOS to a pristine and reset / default state. When you FLASH the BIOS, the same sort of thing is supposed to happen but some like to go the extra step of clearing CMOS and then FLASHing the BIOS.

This is one good explanation of why the step of clearing CMOS is performed, which is basically to take stock of the hardware from scratch. http://searchenterprisedesktop.techtarget.com/tip/What-to-do-if-system-hangs-when-building-DMI-pool

So in a way, you want all the hardware in the desired configuration present in the machine and connected when doing a CMOS clear, so that when you power up the system, all the components are properly accounted for.


----------



## astrahsburg

Hi everyone,

Sorry if this is annoying question, but I'm trying to figure out a Ram upgrade.

I have a Crosshair V Formula that's been running create for a bout a year with a 3Ghz quad core, and 16GB of 1600Mhz ram.

I have 8350 on order along with a Corsair H80i cooler.

From what I can tell spec wise the Crosshair V Formula supports 2133, but it seems like I've read a few reviews with the board over clocking to 2400 (but maybe this is just the -Z board).

I'm wanting to run 16GB of ram, and from what I've read, it sounds like I would be better off to do 2 X 8GB modules rather than 4 X 4GB modules.

I'm not overly concerned about the cost of the Ram, the only thing I'm trying to avoid right now is replacing the Case Video Card and MB.

Will something like this: CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 Desktop Memory Model CMZ16GX3M2A2400C10

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233353
work just fine, or do I need to stick with something 2133.

If you have better suggestions I'm open.

Thanks


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrahsburg*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry if this is annoying question, but I'm trying to figure out a Ram upgrade.
> 
> I have a Crosshair V Formula that's been running create for a bout a year with a 3Ghz quad core, and 16GB of 1600Mhz ram.
> 
> I have 8350 on order along with a Corsair H80i cooler.
> 
> From what I can tell spec wise the Crosshair V Formula supports 2133, but it seems like I've read a few reviews with the board over clocking to 2400 (but maybe this is just the -Z board).
> 
> I'm wanting to run 16GB of ram, and from what I've read, it sounds like I would be better off to do 2 X 8GB modules rather than 4 X 4GB modules.
> 
> I'm not overly concerned about the cost of the Ram, the only thing I'm trying to avoid right now is replacing the Case Video Card and MB.
> 
> Will something like this: CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 Desktop Memory Model CMZ16GX3M2A2400C10
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233353
> work just fine, or do I need to stick with something 2133.
> 
> If you have better suggestions I'm open.
> 
> Thanks


I have no problems running at 2400MHz with the intended timings. And I do believe two sticks of RAM is better for the overclock than four. Haven't tried myself.. The Corsair Vengeance you linked to should be good.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> So in a way, you want all the hardware in the desired configuration present in the machine and connected when doing a CMOS clear, so that when you power up the system, all the components are properly accounted for.


Yep, that's what I did.

Now it's time to flash the BIOS up to the latest being #1703.

What I plan to do is flash the BIOS w/out anything at all connected - no SSD, no HDD, no opticals - Just flash from the USB thumb drive. Reason: to reduce the number of variables, especially any remnants of the screwball Win 7 installation that appears to have been messing with the BIOS.

Then the following is what a friend (essenbe) suggested:
Quote:


> When you boot the installer, at the first page do not select your language, hold down Shift and press F10, it will bring up a command prompt. Type these commands and press enter after each one. If you have only 1 disk attached you should show only 1 disk numbered 0 (number zero)
> Diskpart (wait for the window to reply diskpart)
> List disk
> Select disk 0
> clean
> create partition primary align=1024
> format fs=ntfs quick
> active
> exit exit
> You will be right back where you were. I did an example. I used disk 1, but you will only have 1 disk and it will be 0.


My question in reply was:
Quote:


> Whoa! What the heck ever happened to just connecting the SSD and the optical drives, popping in my installation disk and just sitting back?
> 
> Not saying you're wrong and I will indeed do what you tell me - just curious.


----------



## EagleOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> CMOS Adventures Come to an End
> 
> My apologies to all. I have replaced CMOS batteries several times, but way back in the mid 90's. So my fear was that in the newer motherboards, there might be some "special" orientation of the + sign.
> Yes, I know. I tend to overthink things.
> Well, the actual problem was in the new power cable (PSU-computer interface). I simply grabbed the cables and moved them up and down. The motherboard came to life.
> Now I feel plenty stupid and sincerely apologetic for annoying you good people. My apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ++++++++++++++
> Oh, and the scrambled, makes no sense boot options. I have done so many installs that my head is actually spinning. On the latest one, I may have neglected to disconnect all the HDD's except the SSD and 1 optical. Result: that infamous 100 MB Boot Loader allocation may be partially installed on one of the OS. At any rate, I am going to reinstall - the right way - and see if that makes any difference.
> You guys are really, really lucky and I sure hope you appreciate it. You see, I have a special place in the Cosmos, such that all bad things happen to me - and only to me. So I kinda wish I could be one of you people for at least a day. Then I would know what a problem-free life feels like.


tennessee man, i had a feeling to tell you check the power cable to the board, but didn'e thinking you did that already, and yes im luckey as you were saying,
i know pass the LUCK TO YOU


----------



## gr8sho

Just a quick pointer to an updated Realtek driver off the Asus website for those of us on a previous generation C5F mainboard running Windows 7.

If you are using a driver (mine was dated May of this year) and were hearing a nasty hiss sound when powering down the machine, then go to the downloads section but instead of selecting Windows 7 64-bit, choose Windows 8 64-bit and you'll see a newer driver package here also stated to work for Windows 7. I just did this update and the hissing on shutdown is gone.


----------



## Zxman

My board took a dump after two weeks, I am very sad....lol the upper left portion of the board started smoking and sputtering solder. I just felt that I had to share with people who could feel my pain as my wife could not give a crap. LOL


----------



## richie_2010

Wives have no sympathy when our stuff goes wrong yet if there hair dryer or straighteners break god it's the end of the world


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zxman*
> 
> My board took a dump after two weeks, I am very sad....lol the upper left portion of the board started smoking and sputtering solder. I just felt that I had to share with people who could feel my pain as my wife could not give a crap. LOL


is it out of warranty? I'm very sorry to see this news.


----------



## EagleOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zxman*
> 
> My board took a dump after two weeks, I am very sad....lol the upper left portion of the board started smoking and sputtering solder. I just felt that I had to share with people who could feel my pain as my wife could not give a crap. LOL


what board did you have that smoked?
start planing now for your new upgraded board....
this time get what you really want


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> My board took a dump after two weeks, I am very sad....lol the upper left portion of the board started smoking and sputtering solder. I just felt that I had to share with people who could feel my pain as my wife could not give a crap. LOL


And what was the cause for this? Just curious as vregs do not do this on their own


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I went back and looked at this post and see the NB freq is only 2000MHz. I may not have been paying much attention at the time. I also understand better why you are concerned about IMC temp.
> One problem I'm having is I think I'm mixing apples and oranges. I keep forgetting that running the IMC faster needs more voltage. I am trying to duplicate your run with my Snipers. If yours are truly the 1866 variety, then they are likely to perform better than mine which are only 1600.
> All of this of course to better understand how the DRAM performs and its effect on overall system stability.
> Thanks for sharing.


Oh and just an update....
I just upgraded to the Patriot Viper 3's (4x4Gb) and wow what a diff. Now able to handle 2200Mhz @ 9-11-9-28 2T without issue.
I believe I found the issue with my Snipers tho.... When I pulled them I noticed the heatsink was semi flexable towards the center (on all sticks)
after getting them out and under my light I noticed that the center most chips were not making any contact with the heat sink at all. So I popped them into the test bench with the
MSI NF980 board +1090T and set the both the spd and timings the same way I had them on the X-hair V . Cool thing about the test bench is that I have 16 thermal probes available; so stuck
a few in between the ram sinks to see what's going on. Long story short the center chips on the ram were reaching temps of slightly over 89*-90*C where-as the outside chips making contact were sitting @
~ 38*-42*C (currently 16*C in the shop). Im going to go ahead and RMA the ram of course...figured Ill just keep the new ones I get back on the test bench for LN2/DICE since they're so cheap...
Just figured you would like to know and maybe check yours out for the same issue.

-Jake


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> I have no problems running at 2400MHz with the intended timings. And I do believe two sticks of RAM is better for the overclock than four. Haven't tried myself.. The Corsair Vengeance you linked to should be good.


YES 2 sticks is FAR better to OC...4 sticks u will run into "long term" stability issues (random freezing/ games/apps not launching ect.) Ive done it with success with 4 sticks but was a royal PITA as voltage for both the IMC and ram itself is never a "known" variable and will constantly have to be played with depending on the application...Where as 1 ram OC would be great for W-prime/prime95/Cinebench...it would crash horribly an hour into a game like borderlands 2. So ya... in hindsight always stick with 2 sticks if possible... it will cost you a tad bit more up front but save u alot of headache while OCing. Just garb a 16Gb kit (2x8Gb) with low voltage and low Cas latency and call it a day... As far as the top RAM for overclocking goes... it's still the same old story of Hynix chips + AMD= FTW...
***EDIT**
Just wanted to mention that timings make much more of a diff. with the FX CPUs over clock spd. SO a set of ram runing @ 1600Mhz with a Cas lat. of 8 will far out perform a set running @ 2100Mhz with a cas of 10/11... just a heads up


----------



## astrahsburg

Interesting, so you are saying this G.SKILL with a Cas Latency of 8 @ 1866

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231623

is faster than this Corsair Dominator with a Cas latency of 10 running @ 2400

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233347

Wishing I hadn't ordered the Corsair yet.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> Oh and just an update....
> I just upgraded to the Patriot Viper 3's (4x4Gb) and wow what a diff. Now able to handle 2200Mhz @ 9-11-9-28 2T without issue.
> I believe I found the issue with my Snipers tho.... When I pulled them I noticed the heatsink was semi flexable towards the center (on all sticks)
> after getting them out and under my light I noticed that the center most chips were not making any contact with the heat sink at all. So I popped them into the test bench with the
> MSI NF980 board +1090T and set the both the spd and timings the same way I had them on the X-hair V . Cool thing about the test bench is that I have 16 thermal probes available; so stuck
> a few in between the ram sinks to see what's going on. Long story short the center chips on the ram were reaching temps of slightly over 89*-90*C where-as the outside chips making contact were sitting @
> ~ 38*-42*C (currently 16*C in the shop). Im going to go ahead and RMA the ram of course...figured Ill just keep the new ones I get back on the test bench for LN2/DICE since they're so cheap...
> Just figured you would like to know and maybe check yours out for the same issue.
> -Jake


Thanks for sharing. This is very disturbing. In order to seat the Snipers, you have to put pressure on the heatsink. And most people won't think to look at those to verify they're doing their job. I own a laser thermometer and by using that on the DIMMs, I can be led to think there is no issue when in fact the problem is very much there as you say.

Here, my Snipers are in period of stasis, more on that to come. In examining them the heatsinks are all straight and seem to make contact with the chips, but one is mushy to the touch. I don't know if that's cause for concern. And RMAing to California from Florida is one of the least interesting things to do, and am still waiting for my one defective DIMM to be returned.

When I bought the Snipers I have, I admit to not having done much research. People say they run at 2000HMz stable, but not enough information to go along with such a statement to make it trustworthy. Frankly running the memory stable at more than the advertised specs when the CPU is overclocked has been a big challenge for the Snipers I have. I'll start another generic post about that shortly.


----------



## gr8sho

I had mentioned earlier that my Samsung DRAM arrived on Monday Christmas Eve. 2x4GB. After doing some testing on the CVF, I'm running them at 9-9-9-24 2T with 1.45V at 1866MHz, the 8350 is running at 4.8GHz, CPU-NB @ 1.26V. I've been able to get IBT to pass.. I'm able to play Far Cry 3.

I could not achieve this same level of stability with my G.SKILL Sniper 1.5V 9-9-9-24 DDR3-1600 DRAM.

This leads me to a question about system overclocking centered around CPU first, and secondarily dealing with the DRAM. Part of the reason I'm asking these questions is the assertion made that it is better to have a lower overall frequency coupled with low CL than a higher frequency and looser timings with our new Vishera processors. The questions are intended with this in mind. Also, if anyone plans to do any of this on their own, Caveat Emptor. Ensure you have adequate cooling capacity before trying any of this.

For the purposes of this scenario, we'll use the CVF mated to an FX 8350 running at 4.8GHz and Vcore set to 1.49V. NB and HT are running at 2200 and 2600MHz respectively as is the case in a stock setup. Spread spectrum is disabled as are all the power management options. Digi-VRM is set to High, the remainder of the settings are default.

Question 1: My observation with the Snipers is that they won't be able to survive a stability test with the above configuration unless accommodations are made with other settings. This is one thing I want to confirm. In other words, if I load the XMP profile and run a stress test with the CPU at completely stock settings and everything is fine. But if I overclock the CPU to 4.8GHz, those same XMP settings under stress test won't hold unless some other knobs are turned. Typical ones I use are DRAM and CPU/NB voltages. *Are there any other changes I need to consider when overclocking in this area?*

Question 2: Once a stress test fails, and if it fails in such a way that a hard power down is needed, I've noticed that clearing CMOS tends to yield better subsequent testing results than just resuming with modified settings in BIOS. It's as if something has gotten corrupted and any further changes in BIOS seem to be ignored. The issue here is ever so subtle and may be totally unnecessary.. Is this a good rule of thumb to follow?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrahsburg*
> 
> Interesting, so you are saying this G.SKILL with a Cas Latency of 8 @ 1866
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231623
> is faster than this Corsair Dominator with a Cas latency of 10 running @ 2400
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233347
> Wishing I hadn't ordered the Corsair yet.


Nice. You'll notice our friend The Sandman quoted in the customer reviews.


----------



## ozlay

ok helping a friend with a new build and he got a formula 5 z newest bios and we cant seem to get the 1x slots to work and need some help getting them to work the card is a creative recon card the card lights up red so the slots have power but windows 7 dont seem to see it when pluged into the 2 1x slots however it does work in the 2 16x the 8x and the 4x slot the only problem is we need it to work in the 1x slot to sli with 2 tri slot 580s if he cant get it to work we can just use the onboard but would like to get the card working

specs fx8350 5ghz 1.55v 16gigs of gskil 2133 ram 2 slots


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> ok helping a friend with a new build and he got a formula 5 z newest bios and we cant seem to get the 1x slots to work and need some help getting them to work the card is a creative recon card the card lights up red so the slots have power but windows 7 dont seem to see it when pluged into the 2 1x slots however it does work in the 2 16x the 8x and the 4x slot the only problem is we need it to work in the 1x slot to sli with 2 tri slot 580s if he cant get it to work we can just use the onboard but would like to get the card working
> specs fx8350 5ghz 1.55v 16gigs of gskil 2133 ram 2 slots


Seems to me that using the card may not provide much IMHO. The CVFZ seems to have decent onboard audio and adding the PCIE would only hurt cooling for the GPUs.

However the normal practice for installing a card like that would would be to make sure all the drivers are loaded *BEFORE* installing the card into the machine. So try scrubbing all the creative software with the card removed. Then load the drivers, and then install the card.

Also be sure to tell BIOS not to use the on board audio function.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Question 1: My observation with the Snipers is that they won't be able to survive a stability test with the above configuration unless accommodations are made with other settings. This is one thing I want to confirm. In other words, if I load the XMP profile and run a stress test with the CPU at completely stock settings and everything is fine. But if I overclock the CPU to 4.8GHz, those same XMP settings under stress test won't hold unless some other knobs are turned. Typical ones I use are DRAM and CPU/NB voltages. *Are there any other changes I need to consider when overclocking in this area?*
> Question 2: Once a stress test fails, and if it fails in such a way that a hard power down is needed, I've noticed that clearing CMOS tends to yield better subsequent testing results than just resuming with modified settings in BIOS. It's as if something has gotten corrupted and any further changes in BIOS seem to be ignored. The issue here is ever so subtle and may be totally unnecessary.. Is this a good rule of thumb to follow?


Your "maximum" CPU OC can lesson the amount of Dram OC in my opinion. Not saying you still can't OC the Dram, just you'll probably be able to get more Dram OC with a slightly less than maximum CPU OC. Depends on the Dram obviously as well. What you're seeing (additional Dram and CPU/NB voltage) is a typical reaction to an OC. The AMD platform may require an additional .05v to .1v Dram voltage even for stock CPU settings. (the voltage rating is for Intel) I haven't noticed this need with the FX like I did with the 1090T.
When you load the XMP profile, does it match what is printed on the Dram itself? (usually not) Printed values are what it's rated for. The actual XMP profile again is used on Intel platform. Sorry if you knew this, never mean to belittle anyone okay?
Depending how you raise your OC (Multi or HTT) yes there may be other settings, but typically the two listed above will cover the bases till you get more extreme with the Dram OC. I always manually enter ALL Dram specs, Dram Timing and Dram Driving control settings.

As the OC increases so will both the Dram and CPU/NB voltage even if Dram is kept stock. Increasing the CPU freq allows more information flow possibly leading to a voltage increase to stabilize higher flow. I see this a lot. It may not be drastic, but still very much there. You don't notice it as much till you get to 4.6 to 4.8GHz+.

I too have found that sometimes it is necessary to clear CMOS after a failed OC. I've learned to always give bios at least a general looking over each time. This is also why I keep all my settings nicely hand written and stored in a three ring binder lol.
I'll usually reboot two times after a couple stability issues while testing too.

We don't use near the same DIGI settings and this has been a very useful tool for me. These can/will effect your OC a lot. It really paid off for me after I spent a entire weekend playing with it. I believe there's a difference between our mobo's in this area but I'd be happy to share what I'm running if you like.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Your "maximum" CPU OC can lesson the amount of Dram OC in my opinion. Not saying you still can't OC the Dram, just you'll probably be able to get more Dram OC with a slightly less than maximum CPU OC. Depends on the Dram obviously as well. What you're seeing (additional Dram and CPU/NB voltage) is a typical reaction to an OC. The AMD platform may require an additional .05v to .1v Dram voltage even for stock CPU settings. (the voltage rating is for Intel) I haven't noticed this need with the FX like I did with the 1090T.
> When you load the XMP profile, does it match what is printed on the Dram itself? (usually not) Printed values are what it's rated for. The actual XMP profile again is used on Intel platform. Sorry if you knew this, never mean to belittle anyone okay?


When it comes to this Sniper RAM I have, it very clearly talks only to Intel on the packaging. The XMP profile data does get loaded properly and reflected in BIOS. You have to pick DOCP tuner mode to get it. But I did *not* know an AMD platform requires more DRAM voltage than Intel. I am only able to surmise this through empirical data because putting more voltage into the parts seems to be the only way to get stability. Googling the topic does talk to things like max voltages (eg. 1.65V) to be applied to the DIMMs, but I'm trying to stay away from the top end.
Quote:


> Depending how you raise your OC (Multi or HTT) yes there may be other settings, but typically the two listed above will cover the bases till you get more extreme with the Dram OC. I always manually enter ALL Dram specs, Dram Timing and Dram Driving control settings.
> As the OC increases so will both the Dram and CPU/NB voltage even if Dram is kept stock. Increasing the CPU freq allows more information flow possibly leading to a voltage increase to stabilize higher flow. I see this a lot. It may not be drastic, but still very much there. You don't notice it as much till you get to 4.6 to 4.8GHz+.


This tends to get to more of the heart of the matter. I'm not well versed enough to know which values to change, so some advice here is welcomed. I've seen driving strength talked about but not too clear on purpose. For reference, I'd like to know what values should be changed and to what.
Far Cry 3 has been acting a bit dodgy so I upped all the driving strength values in DCT0 to see what that would do. Lo and behold, the system hasn't acted oddly. I will observe these settings for a bit.
Quote:


> I too have found that sometimes it is necessary to clear CMOS after a failed OC. I've learned to always give bios at least a general looking over each time. This is also why I keep all my settings nicely hand written and stored in a three ring binder lol.
> I'll usually reboot two times after a couple stability issues while testing too.
> We don't use near the same DIGI settings and this has been a very useful tool for me. These can/will effect your OC a lot. It really paid off for me after I spent a entire weekend playing with it. I believe there's a difference between our mobo's in this area but I'd be happy to share what I'm running if you like.


Sure, I'd like to see how you're using DIGI-VRM. This whole subsystem is new to me from the M2N32 I came from. And yes, it looks like Asus did improve the power subsystem on the Z and I am jealous of that.


----------



## The Sandman

Here is where I have DIGI II, just to give you an idea.

121229092948.BMP 2304k .BMP file


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Seems to me that using the card may not provide much IMHO. The CVFZ seems to have decent onboard audio and adding the PCIE would only hurt cooling for the GPUs.
> However the normal practice for installing a card like that would would be to make sure all the drivers are loaded *BEFORE* installing the card into the machine. So try scrubbing all the creative software with the card removed. Then load the drivers, and then install the card.
> Also be sure to tell BIOS not to use the on board audio function.


ok thanks he will just have to use onboard or hdmi sound i gess


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> ok thanks he will just have to use onboard or hdmi sound i gess


That sounds like resignation. I see no reason why following the proper procedure wouldn't work. I too have a creative X-FI Extrreme Gamer card I chose not to use in my current machine for reasons I suggested. If I were running a single GPU, no problem, but these Fermi cards get quite toasty. My cards hit 70C under load with the PSU pulling no less than 500W.


----------



## ozlay

alright so i have question about ram we have the 8350 cpu and was wondering if that supports 2133 natively as in without any overclocking of fsb cuz i cant seem to be able to get it to post at 2133 maybe needs more nb freq and actually i dont know how to evan set the nb freq what it is support to be set to anyways









formula v -z
specs fx8350 5ghz 1.55v 25x
gskill F3-17000CL9D-8GBXM 1866 7-9-8-24 1.7v
force gt 180gb
580gtx


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Here is where I have DIGI II, just to give you an idea.
> 
> 121229092948.BMP 2304k .BMP file


Oh good, now I see where Asus applied the extra +2 on the power distribution implementation. Regular CVFs don't have any special DigiVRM control for the DRAM.

I am curious though how you came to choose certain settings for any that are off of Auto. Is it just trial and error (although I would hope not)? The CPU LLC is one I understand, but some of the others aren't so clear from a when to apply them perspective. I mean, all of those knobs and switches are there for a reason, right. And since we're getting into some decent OC territory, I'm thinking modifying the settings should help.

BTW, the idea of taking those screenshots using F12 is exactly how i deal with capturing settings I don't want to lose. I just keep them tucked away on a USB thumb drive.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> alright so i have question about ram we have the 8350 cpu and was wondering if that supports 2133 natively as in without any overclocking of fsb cuz i cant seem to be able to get it to post at 2133 maybe needs more nb freq and actually i dont know how to evan set the nb freq what it is support to be set to anyways


Hi Ozlay. How's that M2N32 doing? Hope it's still treating you well. What a gr8 board.

Your question is basically the same one I just asked recently. Sandman gave a good start of an answer, but I'm not yet in a position to help since I don't fully understand all the interactions myself.

The conventional wisdom here and on the Vishera thread seems to suggest that there isn't much benefit in increasing the speed of the NB interface with AMDs new FX processor line. But if even if you chose to do it, you would need to compensate by increasing the CPU-NB voltage. And without supplemental cooling on the 990FX, this is not a good idea to pursue.

With regard to you actual question, I can offer the following. With this new Samsung DRAM I'm using, there are many posts suggesting these parts will run fine at 2400MHz. What they don't tell you is what the rest of the system is doing. If I have to back off my 4.8GHz CPU speed, I'm not willing to make that tradeoff without good reason. So, when I set Memory speed to 2133, I too saw a failure getting the system to even POST. I didn't want to pursue this path further unless and until I understood what needed to be done in BIOS. Perhaps we will all get some enlightenment.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> alright so i have question about ram we have the 8350 cpu and was wondering if that supports 2133 natively as in without any overclocking of fsb cuz i cant seem to be able to get it to post at 2133 maybe needs more nb freq and actually i dont know how to evan set the nb freq what it is support to be set to anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> formula v -z
> specs fx8350 5ghz 1.55v 25x
> gskill F3-17000CL9D-8GBXM 1866 7-9-8-24 1.7v
> force gt 180gb
> 580gtx


You will not be able to reach 2133 on that ram without majorly sacrificing cas latency. I would start with 12-12-12-32/2t and raise or lower from there depending on benchmark testing...
Truth is even getting a cas of 10 @ 2133 will cause a loss in performance over 1866 w/ cas 7... approx. 8-10% if I remember rite, will have to look a bit later.
On a side note... 1.55vcore on an 8350 for 5Ghz is a bit high...I also would not run that ram (or any ram for that matter) at 1.7volts for 24/7 use...
What are you trying to achieve here?


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> You will not be able to reach 2133 on that ram without majorly sacrificing cas latency. I would start with 12-12-12-32/2t and raise or lower from there depending on benchmark testing...
> Truth is even getting a cas of 10 @ 2133 will cause a loss in performance over 1866 w/ cas 7... approx. 8-10% if I remember rite, will have to look a bit later.
> On a side note... 1.55vcore on an 8350 for 5Ghz is a bit high...I also would not run that ram (or any ram for that matter) at 1.7volts for 24/7 use...
> What are you trying to achieve here?


1.65v is what the ram is rated i dont think 1.7 is to high also 8350 1.55v i havent installed the microshaft winblows yet once thats done willl lower the volts a bit to find the sweat spot


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Hi Ozlay. How's that M2N32 doing? Hope it's still treating you well. What a gr8 board.
> Your question is basically the same one I just asked recently. Sandman gave a good start of an answer, but I'm not yet in a position to help since I don't fully understand all the interactions myself.
> The conventional wisdom here and on the Vishera thread seems to suggest that there isn't much benefit in increasing the speed of the NB interface with AMDs new FX processor line. But if even if you chose to do it, you would need to compensate by increasing the CPU-NB voltage. And without supplemental cooling on the 990FX, this is not a good idea to pursue.
> With regard to you actual question, I can offer the following. With this new Samsung DRAM I'm using, there are many posts suggesting these parts will run fine at 2400MHz. What they don't tell you is what the rest of the system is doing. If I have to back off my 4.8GHz CPU speed, I'm not willing to make that tradeoff without good reason. So, when I set Memory speed to 2133, I too saw a failure getting the system to even POST. I didn't want to pursue this path further unless and until I understood what needed to be done in BIOS. Perhaps we will all get some enlightenment.


yeap hoping to get a quad for the m2n32 soon


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> yeap hoping to get a quad for the m2n32 soon


I'm actually quite surprised at the staying power of the Phenom II X4s. They were super chips. I still see the 965s go on sale every so often.

On the topic of the voltages, the suggestion you are getting is to find the lowest operating voltage that gives stable results.


----------



## oddworld

Hoping someone can help me with this. I did an auto OC with ai suite and now i get these readings and im not sure what to make of this.
Hoping someone here with all this expertice can help a noob out


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oddworld*
> 
> Hoping someone can help me with this. I did an auto OC with ai suite and now i get these readings and im not sure what to make of this.
> Hoping someone here with all this expertice can help a noob out


I haven't played with the auto stuff as I initially learned to OC manually. However what I do know from experience is that CPUID software and AISUITE don't play well together. They act as if they both need exclusive access to the hardware sensor readings and spaz out if there's interference. If you want to check voltages and temps with CPUID stuff like HWMONITOR, then quit AISUITE so as not to cause an inadvertent conflict. There are a number of posts you can find via search to learn how to keep AISUITE from autostarting with Windows. You can still run the software but should choose when to run it.

If you're really overclocking that 8150, the Vcore seems low, but if you have CnQ active, it will force the voltage lower in steps at idle. If you lock the OC settings in BIOS, the monitor function there will also give you voltage and temperature readings and I would trust those.

How do you like your H100i?


----------



## oddworld

ok, ill search for more info on the programs and try to get a grasp of things







im new to OC so i gotte take babysteps i guess








the H100i is good but i dont like the temps i get from it, i idle around 30 to 32 c but i have it on the top of my cabinet so that could be the issue of the high temps. i guess i gotte try it as an intake and see if my temps gets better then but not sure i have enough room to do so.
but my overall experience with it is that it does it job, and the corsair link is a nifty program also


----------



## oddworld

Btw u got a suggestion on a good set up for OC on my system, i dont have to get it to extreme hights but just a sabil set up for everyday use as i have my pc running 24/7


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oddworld*
> 
> ok, ill search for more info on the programs and try to get a grasp of things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im new to OC so i gotte take babysteps i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the H100i is good but i dont like the temps i get from it, i idle around 30 to 32 c but i have it on the top of my cabinet so that could be the issue of the high temps. i guess i gotte try it as an intake and see if my temps gets better then but not sure i have enough room to do so.
> but my overall experience with it is that it does it job, and the corsair link is a nifty program also


At the moment, I'm running my HAF 932 with the side panels off. but the airflow is directed upward. If you search back in this thread for my posts you will some pics of how it's mounted with push-pull. At idle, HWMonitor reports the package temperature at 17C, sometimes lower but I understand these lower readings are not to be trusted. The sensor is more accurate at load.

If you're going to look for a good OC, then I suggest keeping an eye on your NB temps. Even though it seems the part is able to run hot at stock speeds without issues, things get out of hand pretty quickly once you start increasing power consumption. I found it necessary to put another fan blowing directly on the heatsink to keep the temps in the low to mid 40s. At load the temp will reach 50C, but this is far better than not running the fan and having the NB get up to 80C mostly because the system seems to be more unstable with that part once it gets hot. All the reviews I've read say Vishera runs a little cooler than Zambezi, so it may be more of an issue for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oddworld*
> 
> Btw u got a suggestion on a good set up for OC on my system, i dont have to get it to extreme hights but just a sabil set up for everyday use as i have my pc running 24/7


My preference would be to have someone with the same processor give suggested settings.
What I can offer is the following. With my FX 8350, I can say via observation that getting a 10% OC with just CPU multiplier and Vcore increase was easily attainable. Getting a 20% OC is a lot more interesting and challenging. I believe the H100i can handle 5.0GHz and support the needed 1.52V of Vcore needed to hold it up. I live in a warm climate so I have additional challenges dealing with heat related issues.

I'm about halfway through playing FarCry 3 and my system is running 4.8GHz now without issue. Package temps usually hit around 50C.


----------



## gr8sho

I thought I'd share an update on my DRAM situation. One of the Snipers in my sig had an issue and had to be RMA'd. Got it back and the system can see all four sticks. With my my current setup running at 4.8GHz, the Snipers seem to be able to hold their advertised 9-9-9-24 settings loaded via XMP interface. To be safe, I raised some voltages for the CPU-NB and DRAM, as well as driving control.

I had also bought 2 sticks of Samsung wonder ram. My experience with these parts has not been good. lots of BSODs and I think I hit every flavor associated with RAM corruption. I had never seen that before. So I'm planning to return them.


----------



## gr8sho

One more point about NB temps. I have an Asus Rampage III Extreme here in the house. I hadn't paid much attention to this area, especially since Asus provided a heatsink fan for the NB, and that it's running on a bench setup, but when looking at the reported temps using HWMonitor, the darn thing is reading 70C, so on that one I'm probably going to re-TIM since the heatsink is easier to remove than the one on the CVF.


----------



## oddworld

I got my H100i in a push/pull too, but im considering taking it apart to apply TIM again and see if i can get better temps then. im down in 26 idle if i have my window up







i live in norway so its cold here now







gonne get some more fans cuz i only have the in win fans in my cabinett atm so hoping some good fans will help with the temps also








Think i will go 5 or 6 silverstone AP 140 and see if i can get a better cooling then.
I also got and antec 620 khuler laying around and thinking of getting and bracket from Dwood and mount it on my VGA card just to be sure that has good temps too








as for the OC, im hoping to get it to 4,5 GHZ anymore would be a bonus








Havent tested Far Cry 3 yet, but i do run BF3 on ultra and get temps at 45 c according to ai suite, but i play mostly World Of Tanks and World Of Warplanes atm, and waiting for World Of Battelships to go into beta testing.
Hoping i get an invite to test that 1 out too since ive been testing the others also


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oddworld*
> 
> 
> Hoping someone can help me with this. I did an auto OC with ai suite and now i get these readings and im not sure what to make of this.
> Hoping someone here with all this expertice can help a noob out


Looks all normal to me...
I will make a suggestion however; and that is to use the BIOS and not AI suit or AMD-OD to overclock your system, as that alone could cause instability.

I dig your case though








Kind of looks like a smaller version my maelstrom after I modified the hell out of it


----------



## oddworld

Thx







ur case from the pics i found online looks cool too








and to do an OC maually i gotte try after i read more about it, just gotte get some more fans into my case cuz the in win fans are rly crap


----------



## ozlay

yeah i finally got them to work at 2133
got 2133 at 9-11-10-28 1.6v


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> yeah i finally got them to work at 2133
> got 2133 at 9-11-10-28 1.6v


One version of that memory has these specs, which is the same as what you posted except for the voltage.

8GB DDR3 PC3-17000 Dual channel kit 2x4GB
2133MHz CL9 (9-11-10-28)
For Intel Z68/P67 platforms
240 pins
1.65V

I'm wondering if the G.Skills need the 1.65V to sustain load at the lower CL. Maybe this is true in general for DDR3. Even for my Snipers, they do run well enough at 9-9-9-24 at 1.6V for FC3, but they're not IBT stable at this voltage. Keep in mind that my system is running at 4.8GHz.

I'm still a bit vague on how XMP works on an AMD platform. When I applied XMP on the R3E for Corsair Dominator 2000MHz triple channel DRAM, all kinds of settings were changed and the stock air-cooler on the i7-920 could not keep up. The memory voltage was raised to 1.65V but I believe the entire NB interface along with the IMC was jacked up significantly. An H100i is on the way to correct the cooling problem for this one. Oh, and these particular DIMMs came requisite with their own air-cooler, and they really need it based on temp measurements.

So, while we're on this point about faster memory, what is the best memory for our C5F. Obviously I'm soliciting opinions, but hopefully they are rooted in fact and ideally with direct experience.


----------



## LayerCakes

There's my lovely Delilah, based around my Crosshair V!


----------



## ihatelolcats

lights look fantastic


----------



## LayerCakes

Thanks!


----------



## gr8sho

Yes, that last one looks particular nice. It looks like you went through a progression during your build. In particular, moving from an H100 to a custom loop.

Thanks for updating your sig. And welcome!


----------



## LayerCakes

Yeah, first photo is her brand new, second is her all installed with the h100, then fitting up the blocks and finally the finished build!


----------



## riccevallos

Please need dvd asus crosshair formula Z, an image to reactivate my motherboard to collapse. thanks


----------



## amin7ty

hi guys.recently upgraded my motherboard to the crosshair v formula.planning to overclock my 1090t to at least 4.0ghz... my current bios is 1003.should i update it to the latest?will updating the bios affect overclocking stability?? will not overclock now though as im currently using stock cooler. planning on getting the new h60 or the h100i. will the h60 be enough to cool the overclocking at4ghz? thanks guys








Edit: oh yeah and my rams detect as single channel? i know i slot them in dual channel.is it bios problem?


----------



## eTernalPulse

ive been struggling with my 1055T to reach 4Ghz. ive got 3.92 GHz solid, but eveything above is riddled with errors in prime 95.
1055T OC Log


----------



## LayerCakes

Are the Phenom's a bit trickier to OC than Bulldozers then?


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> One version of that memory has these specs, which is the same as what you posted except for the voltage.
> 8GB DDR3 PC3-17000 Dual channel kit 2x4GB
> 2133MHz CL9 (9-11-10-28)
> For Intel Z68/P67 platforms
> 240 pins
> 1.65V
> I'm wondering if the G.Skills need the 1.65V to sustain load at the lower CL. Maybe this is true in general for DDR3. Even for my Snipers, they do run well enough at 9-9-9-24 at 1.6V for FC3, but they're not IBT stable at this voltage. Keep in mind that my system is running at 4.8GHz.
> I'm still a bit vague on how XMP works on an AMD platform. When I applied XMP on the R3E for Corsair Dominator 2000MHz triple channel DRAM, all kinds of settings were changed and the stock air-cooler on the i7-920 could not keep up. The memory voltage was raised to 1.65V but I believe the entire NB interface along with the IMC was jacked up significantly. An H100i is on the way to correct the cooling problem for this one. Oh, and these particular DIMMs came requisite with their own air-cooler, and they really need it based on temp measurements.
> So, while we're on this point about faster memory, what is the best memory for our C5F. Obviously I'm soliciting opinions, but hopefully they are rooted in fact and ideally with direct experience.


well i can get 2400 at 11-12-11-34 at 1.7 but i dont see any reason for higher then 2133 if it has such a high CL and also the 2133MHz CL9 (9-11-10-28) is running at 1T so should be faster anyways but I have the noctua nh-d14 for the cpu so it probably helps cool the ram a bit in my case i will be uploading cpu-z shots later on once everything is running


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> well i can get 2400 at 11-12-11-34 at 1.7 but i dont see any reason for higher then 2133 if it has such a high CL and also the 2133MHz CL9 (9-11-10-28) is running at 1T so should be faster anyways but I have the noctua nh-d14 for the cpu so it probably helps cool the ram a bit in my case i will be uploading cpu-z shots later on once everything is running


From what I understand, you are right about the tradeoff. You are fortunate being able to run at those speeds. Are you running anything like prime95 or IBT to check for stability? if not, what are you using to gauge success.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oddworld*
> 
> Thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ur case from the pics i found online looks cool too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to do an OC maually i gotte try after i read more about it, just gotte get some more fans into my case cuz the in win fans are rly crap


Thanks lol I found the OEM looks to be hideous and just purchased it a few yrs back due to it's size and price point... looks nothing like the OEM now as you can see
(Still a work in progress--have more fiberglass work to do)


----------



## oddworld

Nice skull in the front


----------



## gr8sho

So no one wants to make a suggestion on best RAM for this board?


----------



## ga1ve1an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> So no one wants to make a suggestion on best RAM for this board?


I use two sticks of 8gb Trident 2400 that seems to love this board. Timings are at 10-12-12-31 1T and they have been running at almost 2600 overclocked at the same timings for weeks now. No problems.









Here some screens of benches I took awhile back as I was testing overclocks then.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> So no one wants to make a suggestion on best RAM for this board?


Well you know my input on this matter... I refuse to have ram with timings above 10...
Remember; it's not the board which has ram issues it's the cpu, and AMD cpu's like Hynix ram chips, plain and simple. If it's high ram clock speed your looking for then grab the highest speed rated ram you can buy with the lowest possible timings and raise the timings and lower the cpu clock spd until you reach the desired clock speed. If it's performance you want (meaning timings +/or clock spd) then you must go with hynix chips. However true hynix (hyundai) chips are costly. (Has been such since AM2)
The most cost friendly Hynix chips are currently the Kingston HyperX Genisis ([email protected] 3140Mhz/ avg OC of 2250Mhz @ cas 9 and the Corsair Dominator GTX6 (WR @ 3491Mhz / avg OC of 2840Mhz @ cas 10)
Both with the 8150 CPU and extreme cooled


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ga1ve1an*
> 
> I use two sticks of 8gb Trident 2400 that seems to love this board. Timings are at 10-12-12-31 1T and they have been running at almost 2600 overclocked at the same timings for weeks now. No problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here some screens of benches I took awhile back as I was testing overclocks then.


All 8 cores or it's not valid imo


----------



## ga1ve1an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> All 8 cores or it's not valid imo


It is all 8 cores... States it right under cinebench. Unless you know another vishera with less cores that can get over 9pts.









You are probably looking at my HWmonitor showing only one core. I removed all the extra cores from the readings since it was a lot of space being taken up that was repetitive.


----------



## ga1ve1an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> All 8 cores or it's not valid imo


Here yah go actually scored a bit higher than last time.. 1.40 SP on cinebench and 9.04 MP.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Very good








Is that the lowest you could get the voltage stable on that chip?
Also try running this for benchmarking/stress-testing.
If you could run both 32MB and 1024Mb for us for comparison it would be much appreciated as Cinebench
is just too easy to pass these days with a few adj. via AMDOD/ROG software and OS tweeks. The test I posted
stresses both RAM and CPU at the same time so that you are less likely to have faults down the line while doing...lets say...
long term gaming sessions in 1080p or less. Plus would be nice to compare low Timing/less freq. ram vs High timing high freq ram with
this chip.

**edit** don't forget to run cpu-z main tab and memory tab in your scoring screenshot too pls.


----------



## ga1ve1an

Not ready to run that on this clock yet. I just posted in the vishera owners club why. I can do it on my 24h clock which uses a 16 multi instead of this 16.5 multi. Clock will be 5113mhz. I have a 7970 clocked at 1250/1900 that is on the same loop as my vishera. So it is dumping heat that would likely allow me to have these clocks maybe using lower voltages with lower temps if I separated it out.


----------



## ga1ve1an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> Very good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the lowest you could get the voltage stable on that chip?
> Also try running this for benchmarking/stress-testing.
> If you could run both 32MB and 1024Mb for us for comparison it would be much appreciated as Cinebench
> is just too easy to pass these days with a few adj. via AMDOD/ROG software and OS tweeks. The test I posted
> stresses both RAM and CPU at the same time so that you are less likely to have faults down the line while doing...lets say...
> long term gaming sessions in 1080p or less. Plus would be nice to compare low Timing/less freq. ram vs High timing high freq ram with
> this chip.
> **edit** don't forget to run cpu-z main tab and memory tab in your scoring screenshot too pls.


Hey mrinfinit3 ran it through... Looks like it just needed a tiny bit more voltage. I know I can run this clock at a lower voltage if I add that push pull or take out the 7970 from the loop. This chip is really nice. By chance know where I can see some of those scores you were talking about for comparisons..



Dam just realized I click the spd tab on cpu z not the memory timings.. I can assure you the memory was at 10-12-12-31-1T just as it shows in the previous posts. I can run it again though if you want. The CPU was at max 50c during the 1024m run.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Ya; actually since you've got the OC bug you might as well create an acct...
Join hwbot.org
They do lil' friendly OC and benchmark competitions as well as ones for swag too.
But, the main point of the site is to have the net's largest database of hardware and their benchmarks (and they do).
As well as non-biased reviews.
Sign up/in join a team (OCN has a team...I'm with team Trubritar Forums) and download a few of the many benchmarks they
have avail. under the "benchmarks" tab (they are very particular of certain benchmarks and how they are displayed to avoid cheaters)
You can view other's scores in a benchmark by clicking the "Hardware" tab and choosing your hardware for comparison or see how you rank against others with
the same hardware by submitting your own score and comparing there (other scores will show on the rt side of the screen.)

MY profile is here if wanna see how it works 1st


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> . The CPU was at max 50c during the 1024m run.


Nice! Ya, see I can't do that very often...have 3x Fermi gpu's in the loop and we all know how hot those bastards are.
Not to mention a wife who seems to think it's "cold" if the house is 75*F....
Even with my 3x Rads and 800lph pump lol...wait your talking about core temp rite? OR die/socket temp? I have to
look again at my core temps.... haven't been on that rig in a while (have 7 running in my home not including tabs,lappys,htpc's,ect)
Been working on my methanol chiller in my free time... kinda put off all OCing until that's finished as you could imagine lol








I can post a few pics if u want...not too pretty at the moment tho


----------



## ga1ve1an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> Nice! Ya, see I can't do that very often...have 3x Fermi gpu's in the loop and we all know how hot those bastards are.
> Not to mention a wife who seems to think it's "cold" if the house is 75*F....
> Even with my 3x Rads and 800lph pump lol...wait your talking about core temp rite? OR die/socket temp? I have to
> look again at my core temps.... haven't been on that rig in a while (have 7 running in my home not including tabs,lappys,htpc's,ect)
> Been working on my methanol chiller in my free time... kinda put off all OCing until that's finished as you could imagine lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can post a few pics if u want...not too pretty at the moment tho


yeah that was core temp not socket... yeah post some pics... man I'm complaining about 1 overclcoked 7970 and you got three enricos cooking on your loop. What temps you run on average when gaming if you have them all on one loop?


----------



## ga1ve1an

New bios for Crosshair V Z Owners.. 1201









http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_FormulaZ/#download

Noticed they have a Hotfix for us also.. anyone know what APRP Utility is? I hate installing things that can get stuck in the system. Like the AI suite that slows down the start up even after uninstall.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ga1ve1an*
> 
> I use two sticks of 8gb Trident 2400 that seems to love this board. Timings are at 10-12-12-31 1T and they have been running at almost 2600 overclocked at the same timings for weeks now. No problems.


This obviously seems like a good solution if it's easily repeatable. I've seen some other posts that seem to favor G.Skill over Corsair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> Well you know my input on this matter... I refuse to have ram with timings above 10...
> Remember; it's not the board which has ram issues it's the cpu, and AMD cpu's like Hynix ram chips, plain and simple. If it's high ram clock speed your looking for then grab the highest speed rated ram you can buy with the lowest possible timings and raise the timings and lower the cpu clock spd until you reach the desired clock speed. If it's performance you want (meaning timings +/or clock spd) then you must go with hynix chips. However true hynix (hyundai) chips are costly. (Has been such since AM2)
> The most cost friendly Hynix chips are currently the Kingston HyperX Genisis ([email protected] 3140Mhz/ avg OC of 2250Mhz @ cas 9 and the Corsair Dominator GTX6 (WR @ 3491Mhz / avg OC of 2840Mhz @ cas 10)


The point on CL is noted but you're saying that you want all three numbers at 10 or better? The rest of your post on chip foundry appears be a very difficult proposition (and make my head hurt) because none of what I've seen seems to talk about that information. And I think the specific Corsair memory you talk about is discontinued, and I don't believe in buying used.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ga1ve1an*
> 
> Hey mrinfinit3 ran it through... Looks like it just needed a tiny bit more voltage. I know I can run this clock at a lower voltage if I add that push pull or take out the 7970 from the loop. This chip is really nice. By chance know where I can see some of those scores you were talking about for comparisons..
> 
> Dam just realized I click the spd tab on cpu z not the memory timings.. I can assure you the memory was at 10-12-12-31-1T just as it shows in the previous posts. I can run it again though if you want. The CPU was at max 50c during the 1024m run.


That all looks impressive to me too.

I and others would very much appreciate your taking the time to update your system specs in control panel.

A quick question about the 1T command rate. If attempt to experiment with this knob, and I understand it's worth something seat of the pants, are there any other considerations I should know about or is it simply pass fail. For instance, if I can run 9-9-9-24 2T now, would it be reasonable to expect 1T to work or would I have to compensate somewhere else. And if you tell I have to back all the timings off, is that a good tradeoff or leave it as it is now.


----------



## ga1ve1an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> That all looks impressive to me too.
> 
> I and others would very much appreciate your taking the time to update your system specs in control panel.
> 
> A quick question about the 1T command rate. If attempt to experiment with this knob, and I understand it's worth something seat of the pants, are there any other considerations I should know about or is it simply pass fail. For instance, if I can run 9-9-9-24 2T now, would it be reasonable to expect 1T to work or would I have to compensate somewhere else. And if you tell I have to back all the timings off, is that a good tradeoff or leave it as it is now.


Most all new memory can run 1t with out doing anything else. It was something with the older memory that sometimes couldn't do it. If you are running 2t now just flip the switch.. Should work with out any other changes. I have always set my memory timings with the 1t. Worse case is you may need to add just a drop of voltage, but I don't even think that would be necessary. Will update specs.. Just haven't got around to it!!!


----------



## mrinfinit3

Chiller pics:






And I took a few screenshots on gaming temps on the X-hair rig; Ill post those when I get on it later on tonight.
Logged temps with running 2 hours of skyrim w/ highres mods to max out the load.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ga1ve1an*
> 
> Most all new memory can run 1t with out doing anything else. It was something with the older memory that sometimes couldn't do it. If you are running 2t now just flip the switch.. Should work with out any other changes. I have always set my memory timings with the 1t. Worse case is you may need to add just a drop of voltage, but I don't even think that would be necessary.


Okay, 1T worked as you said with no noticeable ill effects.

But, when I ran Cinebench, I was surprised to see the 1T score be lower at 8.03 than my 2T run of 8.25. Should I be concerned about this?


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Okay, 1T worked as you said with no noticeable ill effects.
> 
> But, when I ran Cinebench, I was surprised to see the 1T score be lower at 8.03 than my 2T run of 8.25. Should I be concerned about this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by D-Rock on EXTREME Overclocking Forums
> Command Rate: Also called CPC (Command Per Clock). The amount of time in cycles when the chip select is executed and the commands can be issued. The lower (1T) the faster the performance, but 2T is used to maintain system stability. On Intel based machines, 1T is always used where the number of banks per channel are limited to 4. Most intel based motherboards don't cooperate well with 1t command rates even if the memory module is able to support it. Most times it will produce memory corruptions (especially with overclocking) which results in very poor performance.


AMD also has the corruption and/or performance degradation when using (overclocking) 4x sticks. IF memory performance is your main concern then I would suggest purchasing 2x sticks of 8Gb for 16Gb instead of 4Gb x 4 sticks as it will significantly increase overclockablility .


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> AMD also has the corruption and/or performance degradation when using (overclocking) 4x sticks. IF memory performance is your main concern then I would suggest purchasing 2x sticks of 8Gb for 16Gb instead of 4Gb x 4 sticks as it will significantly increase overclockablility .


I'm good with all this, and it wasn't my intent to have you rehash for me the 1 bank vs 2 bank points. I will go on further to say that I have yet to run a test that fails on 2 banks and passes with 1 bank. May just be the type of testing I'm doing and the combination of parts of I have.

But in this case here, I have two working scenarios. One with 1T and another with 2T. Using Cinebench as the test program, the results showed 2T to be faster than 1T. I don't really care if the memory is faster in one over the other. I'm more interested in overall system performance. That's what I'm looking for feedback on. If I simply rely on the one benchmark, I would conclude my system runs faster at 2T than 1T, right?

Just in case my post is unclear, what I'm asking is, when looking at overall system performance, is it better to tune the system with a test program like Cinebench or, is it better to use test programs that look at individual areas of the system like IBT or Prime95 or WPrime. My main application is gaming, so tuning for that level of performance is of most concern to me.


----------



## Hate420

Anyone have any idea when we may see a 1090fx board or whatever they decide to name the next series? I know this one just released in sept. but i'd hate to buy one just to see the new one come out a month later. I've grown tired of this msi 890fxa-gd65 board. It is a good board just not great for overclocking. Can't get much more out of it by adding voltage than just leaving voltages in auto. I could only keep 4.0ghz stable on my 1090t longterm and 4.8 ghz with my new fx 4170 with H80 cooler push/pull. Both cpus and the cooler i've lapped. 230-240 fsb is all i could ever squeeze out. Can't wait to see what i can get out of the asus board with the same parts.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hate420*
> 
> Anyone have any idea when we may see a 1090fx board or whatever they decide to name the next series? I know this one just released in sept. but i'd hate to buy one just to see the new one come out a month later. I've grown tired of this msi 890fxa-gd65 board. It is a good board just not great for overclocking. Can't get much more out of it by adding voltage than just leaving voltages in auto. I could only keep 4.0ghz stable on my 1090t longterm and 4.8 ghz with my new fx 4170 with H80 cooler push/pull. Both cpus and the cooler i've lapped. 230-240 fsb is all i could ever squeeze out. Can't wait to see what i can get out of the asus board with the same parts.


I had to read your post a few times to figure out exactly what you're driving at but let me take a shot.









The idea of 1090FX would mostly be about AMD and their ability to provide a new chipset. Given that Asus just refreshed the CVF, I would be surprised if you would see anything new for a few more months.

I've seen people have good results with higher-end Gigabyte boards overclocking the newest AMD FX offerings. For instance, with conventional water cooling, you shouldn't have any trouble getting a Vishera stable at 5 GHz.
But if you're only concerned about Phenom II X6 or FX Bulldozer, then I don't think waiting for a new board is going to get you much more flexibility in overclocking than what you can get with the Z board. The Z board's big contribution apparently has to do with providing additional phase control on the DRAM interface. In my own experimentation, I believe DRAM makes more of a difference in system stability here than when you get into overall 20% system overclocking, so that upgrade alone seems very valuable.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## UncleBlitz

lol...i must say i m like gr8sho about your post....i tryed to understand it but it s not easy
i m stuck on "1090FX"....







.....what do u mean exactly? 1090 remind me Phenom II .... never heard of such a board ....what is it supposed to do? (which socket? for which cpu?)


----------



## canadiandiesel

I just picked one of these boards up its the ROG version, doesn't look like much if at all any difference between the normal Asus and the ROG board, I know this thing will hold my two ge-force 8800gtx gpu's, however I got three questions and I know the best answers will be here:
1: I think I'm going to need a 850w psu for the twin gpu's on this mobo, and would a 1000w be overkill and is overkill bad?

2: knowing the steamroller will be out sometime in Q2 would it be worth it to invest into the 8350 still?

3: what memory will work great with this board for O/C I'm determined to hit the 5ghz

Sent from my smartass phone


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Just in case my post is unclear, what I'm asking is, when looking at overall system performance, is it better to tune the system with a test program like Cinebench or, is it better to use test programs that look at individual areas of the system like IBT or Prime95 or WPrime. My main application is gaming, so tuning for that level of performance is of most concern to me.


Well let me answer you by allowing you to answer these questions:
How often do you disable your GPU and allow your cpu to render your games?
How often do you play your games at resolutions @ or less than 720p (1024x768) ?
If you answer "not often" or "never"...then Cinebench will show you nothing in regards to total system stability except for CPU rendering and CPU core stability.
So the question then becomes "which benchmark should I run?"
Well, this answer varies between users based mostly on preference.
My weapons of choice vary choice depending on the application I am tuning for...
For DX10... I use Vantage(physX off/set to CPU)
For DX11...I combine Heaven and 3dMark 11 (Mostly heaven @ 4xAA +Max all else)
For a basic overview of non-video system performance PC Mark 7 works well as does Sandra.
MAxxMemm is good for testing memory (ram) performance
Wprime is good for testing performance/stability output of your cpu+ram combination.

The question you asked is the number #1 issue most overclockers run into while attempting to reach maximum performance from their hardware...
and my answer tot hat is this:
You could either have "good" overall performance or "great" application performance. The diff. is tuning (not only clocks but the OS as well) your system for
the application to which you want to perform the "best". If it's DX9/10 gaming your going for and your monitor resolution is at or less than 1080p then you'd
want to emphasize cpu and memory clocks... if you play your games at 1080p or higher then you want to emphasize FSB, PCI-e, and video card clocks. But
that all depends on how the application or game is encoded....for example... WoW(pretty much all mmo's), Call of Duty series, Skyrim (OEM/not modded)and pretty
much all Console ports are CPU biased despite the resolution, whereas; Metro, Battlefield 3, LA Nior, Anno and Max Pain are GPU biased and perform"better" at higher resolutions given
you have the available v-ram to allow it.
Basically, what you want to see in games which are more gpu biased is a 90%+ gpu load while running them.
If the load is less then you most likely have a system "bottleneck" prior to the gpu's output, and since most games are either single ir dual threaded this "usually"
requires a minor overclock of the CPU. By "minor overclock" I mean our rule of thumb over @ the nvidia forums is 3.6Ghz on Intel / 3.8Ghz on AMD (using modern a modern GPU or SLI)...
so could see that most modern CPUs do not have this problem.
Quote:


> Anyone have any idea when we may see a 1090fx board or whatever they decide to name the next series? I know this one just released in sept. but i'd hate to buy one just to see the new one come out a month later. I've grown tired of this msi 890fxa-gd65 board. It is a good board just not great for overclocking. Can't get much more out of it by adding voltage than just leaving voltages in auto. I could only keep 4.0ghz stable on my 1090t longterm and 4.8 ghz with my new fx 4170 with H80 cooler push/pull. Both cpus and the cooler i've lapped. 230-240 fsb is all i could ever squeeze out. Can't wait to see what i can get out of the asus board with the same parts.


We will not see a new chipset for quite a while, all 990FX chiped mobo's will work perfectly fine with upcoming CPUs if that's what your asking.
As far as your 1090t is concerned... What you have now is pretty much what you can expect out of it. 4Ghz "stable" is good for that CPU. Same goes for your 4130.
I would not expect more from upgrading your motherboard. From your post you seem to be attempting to overclock via FSB which the FX cpus don't really like as much as
the previous generation AM3's...just like the AM2+'s would do 400+ FSB all day long and was the norm. Also, when adjusting FSB you have to remember that ALL other
components come into play which you did not decide to mention in your post.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> Well let me answer you by allowing you to answer these questions:
> How often do you disable your GPU and allow your cpu to render your games?
> How often do you play your games at resolutions @ or less than 720p (1024x768) ?
> If you answer "not often" or "never"...then Cinebench will show you nothing in regards to total system stability except for CPU rendering and CPU core stability.
> So the question then becomes "which benchmark should I run?"
> Well, this answer varies between users based mostly on preference.
> My weapons of choice vary choice depending on the application I am tuning for...
> For DX10... I use Vantage(physX off/set to CPU)
> For DX11...I combine Heaven and 3dMark 11 (Mostly heaven @ 4xAA +Max all else)
> For a basic overview of non-video system performance PC Mark 7 works well as does Sandra.
> MAxxMemm is good for testing memory (ram) performance
> Wprime is good for testing performance/stability output of your cpu+ram combination.
> 
> The question you asked is the number #1 issue most overclockers run into while attempting to reach maximum performance from their hardware...
> and my answer tot hat is this:
> You could either have "good" overall performance or "great" application performance. The diff. is tuning (not only clocks but the OS as well) your system for
> the application to which you want to perform the "best". If it's DX9/10 gaming your going for and your monitor resolution is at or less than 1080p then you'd
> want to emphasize cpu and memory clocks... if you play your games at 1080p or higher then you want to emphasize FSB, PCI-e, and video card clocks. But
> that all depends on how the application or game is encoded....for example... WoW(pretty much all mmo's), Call of Duty series, Skyrim (OEM/not modded)and pretty
> much all Console ports are CPU biased despite the resolution, whereas; Metro, Battlefield 3, LA Nior, Anno and Max Pain are GPU biased and perform"better" at higher resolutions given
> you have the available v-ram to allow it.
> Basically, what you want to see in games which are more gpu biased is a 90%+ gpu load while running them.
> If the load is less then you most likely have a system "bottleneck" prior to the gpu's output, and since most games are either single ir dual threaded this "usually"
> requires a minor overclock of the CPU. By "minor overclock" I mean our rule of thumb over @ the nvidia forums is 3.6Ghz on Intel / 3.8Ghz on AMD (using modern a modern GPU or SLI)...
> so could see that most modern CPUs do not have this problem.


Thanks for taking the time to write.

I've used Heaven before, so I'll look at that again. The game that has my attention right now is Far Cry 3 which is DX11 and is running at 1080p. The two GTX 460s in SLI seem to be able to do a reasonable job, but it feels like they are at or close to be being at their end in terms performance for new games. This game is significantly more demanding I feel than Skyrim.

I've run FC3 today with 1T just to see if it worked ok. I did have the game crash once today which it never did at 2T. I'll try it for a bit longer. I have a little more headroom for DRAM voltage still.

About your point on which subsystem saturates first, there's no doubt my video cards are in FC3, the system overall seems like it's humping. The fans scream pretty loud and package temps can get to 54C.


----------



## gr8sho

...and speaking of overclocking the FSB, has anyone experimented to find a sweet spot with the 8350?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Thinking about picking up one of these to replace my CH4 Extreme to pair with my 1055T and Flares anything I should know about them?


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> ...and speaking of overclocking the FSB, has anyone experimented to find a sweet spot with the 8350?


I havent with the 8350.. but with the 'dozers I've gotten my best "graphics" scores with FSB @ 225 and PCI-e @ 108Mhz just before
bumping up all 3 gpu's to 850mhz @ 1.102v (modified evga 480 FTW bios)
Quote:


> Thanks for taking the time to write.
> 
> I've used Heaven before, so I'll look at that again. The game that has my attention right now is Far Cry 3 which is DX11 and is running at 1080p. The two GTX 460s in SLI seem to be able to do a reasonable job, but it feels like they are at or close to be being at their end in terms performance for new games. This game is significantly more demanding I feel than Skyrim.
> 
> I've run FC3 today with 1T just to see if it worked ok. I did have the game crash once today which it never did at 2T. I'll try it for a bit longer. I have a little more headroom for DRAM voltage still.
> 
> About your point on which subsystem saturates first, there's no doubt my video cards are in FC3, the system overall seems like it's humping. The fans scream pretty loud and package temps can get to 54C.


No problem bud, was between football games ; so had time to kill LOL








The thing with the 460's arn't that they are under powered... if you remember rite some of the ti's out performed even some of the 470's/and few of the vanilla 480's due to overclockability and better power management (in gaming).
Where they DO lack behind the newer cards in current gaming (take FC3 for example) is their lack of vram. The trick to maintaining playable framerates in games like these is disabling AA/FXAA?and HBAO if you plan on using "high" in game graphics settings (a must to have IMO)
I didn't have a 460 on hand to test out for ya but I did have a 560 available to show ya @1080p...

Test system specs:
Mobo: Asus Crosshair IV
CPU: AMD 1090t Black Ed. @ 4Ghz
RAM: 8Gb (4Gbx2)Gskill Ripjaws 1866Mhz @ 1866Mhz 9-9-9-28 1.5v
GPU: MSI GTX560 Twin Frozer @ 802Mhz
PSU: Corsair 750w
Monitor: Acer E211H 21" widescreen @ 1080p via DVI

*Nvidia GTX 560 Far Cry 3 Benchmark with 4xAA*

Very High Setting Frames Per Second - 24
High Setting Frames Per Second - 26
Medium Setting Frames Per Second - 31
Low Setting Frames Per Second - 41

*Nvidia GTX 560 Far Cry 3 Benchmarks with 2xAA*

Very High Setting Frames Per Second - 28
High Setting Frames Per Second - 35
Medium Setting Frames Per Second - 48
Low Setting Frames Per Second - 59

*Nvidia GTX 560 Far Cry 3 Benchmarks with 0xAA (AA off)*

Very High Setting Frames Per Second - 38
High Setting Frames Per Second - 45
Medium Setting Frames Per Second - 55
Low Setting Frames Per Second - 71

Now this is just a single GPU test so you should get a bit better framerates than this.... just have to keep in mind that unlike system ram.. video ram (v-ram) does not stack. So framerate scaling
will remain the same between diff. game settings.

Hope this helps

-Jake


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> Thinking about picking up one of these to replace my CH4 Extreme to pair with my 1055T and Flares anything I should know about them?


Hey stranger, long time no see!
Be sure to check out the "Z" with improved Dram control and DIGI II among others.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> Thinking about picking up one of these to replace my CH4 Extreme to pair with my 1055T and Flares anything I should know about them?


Hi there. Assuming you have intentions of overclocking it, the one drawback I see is the NB runs very hot without supplemental cooling. Right now I'm pointing an 80mm fan at it to keep the temps reasonable. I also have a Rampage 3 Extreme here and that board did come with a NB fan, but even with that attached, the NB gets to 60C under load, so I'm not that impressed with the solution Asus provided there. On the CVF and I suspect Z as well, there's just a passive heatsink and you will see temps soar into the upper 70s and beyond if you're running the board on a bench and have no active cooling on it.

Beyond that I would say it's a very nice piece of hardware. I've read lots of posts about other lesser boards with people complaining they are limited in OC capability due to poor power distribution and phase control. I don't think I've ever seen anyone complain about that on one of these boards.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> I havent with the 8350.. but with the 'dozers I've gotten my best "graphics" scores with FSB @ 225 and PCI-e @ 108Mhz just before
> bumping up all 3 gpu's to 850mhz @ 1.102v (modified evga 480 FTW bios)


I am running my 2 cards at 801MHz / 1900MHz @1.0V. There is no special cooling accommodation on these cards. The temps are below 70C. I haven't taken the time to use EVGA's stress program to see how far I can push these cards with stability. If there is a rule of thumb to shoot for on a reference edition card, I'd appreciate that data.

I used to OC the PCI-E bus on my M2N32. Hadn't considered doing that here, but what the heck!

Quote:


> No problem bud, was between football games ; so had time to kill LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing with the 460's arn't that they are under powered... if you remember rite some of the ti's out performed even some of the 470's/and few of the vanilla 480's due to overclockability and better power management (in gaming).
> Where they DO lack behind the newer cards in current gaming (take FC3 for example) is their lack of vram. The trick to maintaining playable framerates in games like these is disabling AA/FXAA?and HBAO if you plan on using "high" in game graphics settings (a must to have IMO)
> I didn't have a 460 on hand to test out for ya but I did have a 560 available to show ya @1080p...
> 
> Test system specs:
> Mobo: Asus Crosshair IV
> CPU: AMD 1090t Black Ed. @ 4Ghz
> RAM: 8Gb (4Gbx2)Gskill Ripjaws 1866Mhz @ 1866Mhz 9-9-9-28 1.5v
> GPU: MSI GTX560 Twin Frozer @ 802Mhz
> PSU: Corsair 750w
> Monitor: Acer E211H 21" widescreen @ 1080p via DVI
> 
> *Nvidia GTX 560 Far Cry 3 Benchmark with 4xAA*
> 
> Very High Setting Frames Per Second - 24
> High Setting Frames Per Second - 26
> Medium Setting Frames Per Second - 31
> Low Setting Frames Per Second - 41
> 
> *Nvidia GTX 560 Far Cry 3 Benchmarks with 2xAA*
> 
> Very High Setting Frames Per Second - 28
> High Setting Frames Per Second - 35
> Medium Setting Frames Per Second - 48
> Low Setting Frames Per Second - 59
> 
> *Nvidia GTX 560 Far Cry 3 Benchmarks with 0xAA (AA off)*
> 
> Very High Setting Frames Per Second - 38
> High Setting Frames Per Second - 45
> Medium Setting Frames Per Second - 55
> Low Setting Frames Per Second - 71
> 
> Now this is just a single GPU test so you should get a bit better framerates than this.... just have to keep in mind that unlike system ram.. video ram (v-ram) does not stack. So framerate scaling
> will remain the same between diff. game settings.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> -Jake


How did you run the benchmark if you don't mind sharing. I can try to reproduce here using my setup.

I'm playing the game with Vsync on and MSAA set to 2, and all video setting on High. You recommended against using MSAA but the game is playable with it on. I may try turning it off and then using Ultra to see what happens. IIRC, when I played Skyrim, the game offered me High as a default and I ran it on Very High or whatever the max was.

For the Heaven benchmark, I'll share the following to give some context.

*Heaven Benchmark v3.0 Basic with no tesselation*
FPS: 97.9
Scores: 2465
Min FPS: 33.7
Max FPS: 199.2

*Heaven Benchmark v3.0 Basic with tesselation*
FPS: 56.6
Scores: 1426
Min FPS: 9.5
Max FPS: 63.5

I know this thread is getting a bit OT, but I do appreciate the insights into how to make the best use of the CVF mainboard.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Yup would be the CH5F-Z I have a 120MM fan location directly over the NB of my current CH4-E but was thinking about WC'ing the 5F-Z. From my limited searching I have seen the EK and Heatkiller Blocks, Are there others? The EK is defiantly out they have crap nickle processes that just end up dissolving and looking like crap.

o/ sandman, been a while for sure Crazy RL and lack of funds unfortunately have kept me away from upgrades so I had to stay away from this board to keep my wallet in check


----------



## mokey1957

Would of liked to see your temps on CPU, NB and mobo. And are you running on water or Corsair h80 or up ?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> Yup would be the CH5F-Z I have a 120MM fan location directly over the NB of my current CH4-E but was thinking about WC'ing the 5F-Z. From my limited searching I have seen the EK and Heatkiller Blocks, Are there others? The EK is defiantly out they have crap nickle processes that just end up dissolving and looking like crap.


Can't advise you on traditional watercooling, but a closed loop solution like a Corsair H100i could help too in the sense it does a reasonable job for the price. In either case, you'll still need the aux fan blowing right on the NB IMHO.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Can't advise you on traditional watercooling, but a closed loop solution like a Corsair H100i could help too in the sense it does a reasonable job for the price. In either case, you'll still need the aux fan blowing right on the NB IMHO.


Well if it tends to get as hot as you guys say then I am going to add it to my loop. (I tend overvolt/overclock everything to what I have been told is insane levels) I was just hoping there were more options to choose from.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> Well if it tends to get as hot as you guys say then I am going to add it to my loop. (I tend overvolt/overclock everything to what I have been told is insane levels) I was just hoping there were more options to choose from.


Yes, I'm sure there are more options. FrozenCPU should have them listed. How many loops are you looking to implement? The others I assume would be for the GPUs.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> I havent with the 8350.. but with the 'dozers I've gotten my best "graphics" scores with FSB @ 225 and PCI-e @ 108Mhz ...


The PCI-E OC works fine. Running at 108 now.

As for FSB, 225 doesn't seem to give me the DRAM speeds I need. These Snipers don't work well with the tighter timings @1800. I have not tried a much higher voltage like 1.65V. If you think that's worth a try, I can do it. Nevertheless, I can run fine at 250 no problem. This may not be a good speed match for the GPUs as you suggest.


----------



## Madmaximus

Hey guys what is the north bridge max voltage on a corsair v formula z?


----------



## Tatakai All

Can anyone shed some light as to what is the "cpu step up" option? I just flashed to 1703 bios and this option wasn't on the last bios I had which was the default factory bios I believe.


----------



## mokey1957

In my opion, it's a lame way for the mobo to overclock. If you have a lesser cpu, it takes the next faster
cpu and overclocks your cpu so it would be running at the speed of the next fastest processor. Maye a2-4% increase from default. Better off using the software Asus gives out with the Mobo (AI Suite) to
overclock.


----------



## Tatakai All

Yeah makes sense, thanks.


----------



## Veedo

Question for you guys with the formula z.

Have you ever taken voltage readings with a multi meter directly from the measure points by the 24 pin? I tried the other day but there is no voltage there. Tried both ground points to vcore, vdimm etc, and nothing.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veedo*
> 
> Question for you guys with the formula z.
> 
> Have you ever taken voltage readings with a multi meter directly from the measure points by the 24 pin? I tried the other day but there is no voltage there. Tried both ground points to vcore, vdimm etc, and nothing.


Curiosity got to me and I just had to see for myself. While not easy to get a reading (perhaps a little cleaning would help) I did see my Vcore reading. I'm betting a little corrosion needs to be buffed off the contact points on mine.


----------



## DaMad KoS

Question for anyone that can help me. I seen on the first page that there is an issue with some of the Crosshair V Formula 990FX having the bios chipset faulty, it says to call ASUS and have your purchase date and serial number so they can be able to let you know if you have a fault mobo or not. Will I'm having issue with which I believe is my mobo I have bought a set of Logitech G930 wireless headset, I have RMA the original that I had cause I was at times getting static feedback and it would turn off and on by itself. Now the brand new one that Logitech send to me is doing the same thing, which I have connect the headset receiver to the front and back of my computer (directly onto the mobo); which leaves me to think its the USB ports or controllers. So accordingly to ASUS they don't have any that says in their system that some of these mobos came with faulty bios chipset, I just want to know is ASUS right or is this Club forum is? I going to upgrade my BIOS from 1102 to the latest one, if any suggestion please feel free to contact me thanks in advance[/SIZE].


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMad KoS*
> 
> Question for anyone that can help me. I seen on the first page that there is an issue with some of the Crosshair V Formula 990FX having the bios chipset faulty, it says to call ASUS and have your purchase date and serial number so they can be able to let you know if you have a fault mobo or not. Will I'm having issue with which I believe is my mobo I have bought a set of Logitech G930 wireless headset, I have RMA the original that I had cause I was at times getting static feedback and it would turn off and on by itself. Now the brand new one that Logitech send to me is doing the same thing, which I have connect the headset receiver to the front and back of my computer (directly onto the mobo); which leaves me to think its the USB ports or controllers. So accordingly to ASUS they don't have any that says in their system that some of these mobos came with faulty bios chipset, I just want to know is ASUS right or is this Club forum is? I going to upgrade my BIOS from 1102 to the latest one, if any suggestion please feel free to contact me thanks in advance[/SIZE].


no


----------



## Veedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Curiosity got to me and I just had to see for myself. While not easy to get a reading (perhaps a little cleaning would help) I did see my Vcore reading. I'm betting a little corrosion needs to be buffed off the contact points on mine.


huh, maybe theres a clear coat or something on it. ill try again sometime this weekend and post back.


----------



## AccellGarage

Update new FX8120, leave to Phenom II X4 965BE C3

Overclock at 4.6Ghz and divider Memory PC2000 [1000Mhz] default by PC1600 from Patriot Sector5 Gamers ELK
Setting up
4.6Ghz use 1.425v with Air Cooling V6GT
8Gib RAM DDR3 PC1600 oced to PC2000 CL 11-11-11-30 1T 1.65v
NB 2500 by cpu-nb 1.3v
HT 2500



http://valid.canardpc.com/2657054



so quite and fresh, for Load game getting 47c and load stressing had 55C

About performance at Windows 8
It's better and good to OC at boot OS Windows 8





and i think brought vishera FX8350 soon


----------



## Madmaximus

Hey every one I'm having a really weird problem i could use some help trouble shooting. The problem is this I have all setting in the bios set manually to the stock settings now when I raise the FSB from 200 to 201 and save and exit bios it restarts and loads windows and everything is fine you can run prime 95 as long as you want and it will never error, you can play games, run benchmarks nothing messes up. But when you shut the system off and then turn it back on it will not load the bios it just kicks the fans on for a few seconds and then shuts down. If you press the bios reset button it will turn on and boot normal by the way I'm talking about my sig rig. Any suggestions on what could be causing the problem.


----------



## amin7ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaximus*
> 
> Hey every one I'm having a really weird problem i could use some help trouble shooting. The problem is this I have all setting in the bios set manually to the stock settings now when I raise the FSB from 200 to 201 and save and exit bios it restarts and loads windows and everything is fine you can run prime 95 as long as you want and it will never error, you can play games, run benchmarks nothing messes up. But when you shut the system off and then turn it back on it will not load the bios it just kicks the fans on for a few seconds and then shuts down. If you press the bios reset button it will turn on and boot normal by the way I'm talking about my sig rig. Any suggestions on what could be causing the problem.


i had this problem before.i think its the bios.i updated it to the latest and the problem's gone.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Eclipse--
There are many W/C options for both the CH4 and CH5.
I always stay shy of FrozenCpu as they tend to be overpriced and will give u hell if you ever have to return or rma something.
For the best prices on W/C components I go through Aqua Tuning. They are FAST FAST FAST when it comes to shipping too... I order 3x 320 rads from them
a while back... they were out of stock in north america and had to be sent from Germany.. I had them on my dorr step in 3 days... No lie!! That's just nutz, crazy, voodoo stuff there.
Anyway; Here's the link to the Asus motherboard Block kits (Full kits) http://www.aquatuning.us/index.php/cat/c555_Asus.html
I personally like the M.I.P.S. kit and the Heatkiller LT kit.... both are full cover and both work in Tri-gpu setups....where as EK could not confirm
the clearance needed for tri-SLI for me..
So I'm not interested in their MB kit. I do have EK blocks on my GPUs but as u know EK has issues with nickle plating so I chose to go full copper
w/ Black tops. And they seem to be doing well after almost 3 years of usage and abuse.








Koolance is a great company as well...however tend to be on the more pricey side compared to other brands.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*
> 
> Update new FX8120, leave to Phenom II X4 965BE C3
> 
> Overclock at 4.6Ghz and divider Memory PC2000 [1000Mhz] default by PC1600 from Patriot Sector5 Gamers ELK
> Setting up
> 4.6Ghz use 1.425v with Air Cooling V6GT
> 8Gib RAM DDR3 PC1600 oced to PC2000 CL 11-11-11-30 1T 1.65v
> NB 2500 by cpu-nb 1.3v
> HT 2500
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2657054
> 
> 
> 
> so quite and fresh, for Load game getting 47c and load stressing had 55C
> 
> About performance at Windows 8
> It's better and good to OC at boot OS Windows 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i think brought vishera FX8350 soon


Lower your NB and raise your FSB for better performance. Keep the NB @ or lower than 2400mhz
This isn't AM3 Phenom... Raising NB actually hurt performance with these chips. Weird; I know, but it does.
Also, my god man! Tighten up those ram timings cas 11 is horrid


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMad KoS*
> 
> Question for anyone that can help me. I seen on the first page that there is an issue with some of the Crosshair V Formula 990FX having the bios chipset faulty, it says to call ASUS and have your purchase date and serial number so they can be able to let you know if you have a fault mobo or not. Will I'm having issue with which I believe is my mobo I have bought a set of Logitech G930 wireless headset, I have RMA the original that I had cause I was at times getting static feedback and it would turn off and on by itself. Now the brand new one that Logitech send to me is doing the same thing, which I have connect the headset receiver to the front and back of my computer (directly onto the mobo); which leaves me to think its the USB ports or controllers. So accordingly to ASUS they don't have any that says in their system that some of these mobos came with faulty bios chipset, I just want to know is ASUS right or is this Club forum is? I going to upgrade my BIOS from 1102 to the latest one, if any suggestion please feel free to contact me thanks in advance[/SIZE].


Your toasting your headset because you still have USB3 Charging on. Disable it in bios and make sure the headset is only connected to USB 2.0 ports (un-colored ones)
What happens is when usb charging is on is that your are getting constant voltage through the usb connection whether the PC is off or not. That voltage you are recievgin when the PC is off is approx. 5 volts. However; once you hit that power button a small surge gets sent through the USB line for like... 1/2 a second. If you probe the USB output at this time you will see that the voltage jumps to 6.5v-6.8v. Now if this was a car or home appliance...that would be perfectly fine... but when it's PC hardware it tend to be a problem. PC hardware whether it's internal or external is far more sensitive to electronic surges (this is why ppl use UPS, surge protectors, Voltage stabilizers (expensive but worth it for audiophiles)and line filters. The typical rule in electronics is variation of +/-10%. I don't find that rule to be true with computer hardware.
In your case... if your "in love" with those headphones...I would move the receiver output to the USB 2.0 plugs and look into buying an usb line filter (it's basically just a capacitor on the 5v line feed) and double/triple check my bios to be 110% sure that usb charging is disabled , also disable "wake up on USB".
The problem is with the headset not the motherboard.


----------



## Madmaximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amin7ty*
> 
> i had this problem before.i think its the bios.i updated it to the latest and the problem's gone.


I am thinking the samething but up graded to 1201 and it seemed to help for a few days now it will not boot unless I leave all settings to default (auto) guess I should have a talk with asus on this one.


----------



## mokey1957

I would just jump up to the 1703. Have gone through over the last couple weeks, starting with 0803 (was looking for individual core unlockers instead of 1-2, 3-4, 5-6, 7-8) and ended up with 1703, That's assuming your running a FX 8150 or better. Looks like your answer is 2 posts above me.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMad KoS*
> 
> Question for anyone that can help me. I seen on the first page that there is an issue with some of the Crosshair V Formula 990FX having the bios chipset faulty, it says to call ASUS and have your purchase date and serial number so they can be able to let you know if you have a fault mobo or not. Will I'm having issue with which I believe is my mobo I have bought a set of Logitech G930 wireless headset, I have RMA the original that I had cause I was at times getting static feedback and it would turn off and on by itself. Now the brand new one that Logitech send to me is doing the same thing, which I have connect the headset receiver to the front and back of my computer (directly onto the mobo); which leaves me to think its the USB ports or controllers. So accordingly to ASUS they don't have any that says in their system that some of these mobos came with faulty bios chipset, I just want to know is ASUS right or is this Club forum is? I going to upgrade my BIOS from 1102 to the latest one, if any suggestion please feel free to contact me thanks in advance[/SIZE].


Very imaginative to think that BIOS would cause the static.









The CHV mainboard was released before AMD released their new FX line of processors. The original boards needed to have their BIOS chips updated to be able to accept Bulldozer. This is my understanding.

The only other suggestion I can think of besides what MrInfinity suggested is to check the audio driver level, and then within the sound settings there may be controls to better support headsets.

I have a set of wireless headphones made by Creative here in the house. I checked to see if there is any noise present, static or otherwise and it all seems fine here. I'm using a USB 2.0 port connected to the front panel of my HAF 932, which obviously means there's additional cabling to the headers on the mainboard. FWIW, I'm using the Windows 8 Realtek driver. The headphones worked perfectly without the need of any adjustments in sound settings or control panel.


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> Lower your NB and raise your FSB for better performance. Keep the NB @ or lower than 2400mhz
> This isn't AM3 Phenom... Raising NB actually hurt performance with these chips. Weird; I know, but it does.
> Also, my god man! Tighten up those ram timings cas 11 is horrid


Thanks for advanced, I will gotta lower NB. so how about NB 2250Mhz from fsb 250Mhz.


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> Lower your NB and raise your FSB for better performance. Keep the NB @ or lower than 2400mhz
> This isn't AM3 Phenom... Raising NB actually hurt performance with these chips. Weird; I know, but it does.
> Also, my god man! Tighten up those ram timings cas 11 is horrid


Update again dude,
Thanks again







, I put low right now these NB are 2250Mhz
and low CL again, CL10-12-10-31 1T but I trying CL9 no boot
and CL10 does success boot Windows. Great latency test AIDA64


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*
> 
> Update again dude,
> Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I put low right now these NB are 2250Mhz
> and low CL again, CL10-12-10-31 1T but I trying CL9 no boot
> and CL10 does success boot Windows. Great latency test AIDA64


Good Good- Glad your happy








Now give 9-11-9-28 a try
Remember; it's always faster to have a lower cas and tRas at lower frequencies than a high clock spd.
9-9-9-28 @1800Mhz will actually be faster than your 2000Mhz at cas10/tRas 30


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by DaMad KoS
> 
> Question for anyone that can help me. I seen on the first page that there is an issue with some of the Crosshair V Formula 990FX having the bios chipset faulty, it says to call ASUS and have your purchase date and serial number so they can be able to let you know if you have a fault mobo or not. Will I'm having issue with which I believe is my mobo I have bought a set of Logitech G930 wireless headset, I have RMA the original that I had cause I was at times getting static feedback and it would turn off and on by itself. Now the brand new one that Logitech send to me is doing the same thing, which I have connect the headset receiver to the front and back of my computer (directly onto the mobo); which leaves me to think its the USB ports or controllers. So accordingly to ASUS they don't have any that says in their system that some of these mobos came with faulty bios chipset, I just want to know is ASUS right or is this Club forum is? I going to upgrade my BIOS from 1102 to the latest one, if any suggestion please feel free to contact me thanks in advance[/SIZE]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Very imaginative to think that BIOS would cause the static.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CHV mainboard was released before AMD released their new FX line of processors. The original boards needed to have their BIOS chips updated to be able to accept Bulldozer. This is my understanding.
> 
> The only other suggestion I can think of besides what MrInfinity suggested is to check the audio driver level, and then within the sound settings there may be controls to better support headsets.
> 
> I have a set of wireless headphones made by Creative here in the house. I checked to see if there is any noise present, static or otherwise and it all seems fine here. I'm using a USB 2.0 port connected to the front panel of my HAF 932, which obviously means there's additional cabling to the headers on the mainboard. FWIW, I'm using the Windows 8 Realtek driver. The headphones worked perfectly without the need of any adjustments in sound settings or control panel.


Also forgot to mention that Lower end Wireless routers will/can cause static due to interrupting the signal. (Even from 2ft away from the transceiver) The reason they will shut off an back on again is that they "think" there is no signal. Many cable/DSL companies use such low end routers to give to thier customers which is why there are aftermarket options available from Cisco, and Motorola. IF your headset is on the 2.4Ghz band or lower than this could be your answer if all my other suggestions did not fix the problem already.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> Also forgot to mention that Lower end Wireless routers will/can cause static due to interrupting the signal. (Even from 2ft away from the transceiver) The reason they will shut off an back on again is that they "think" there is no signal. Many cable/DSL companies use such low end routers to give to thier customers which is why there are aftermarket options available from Cisco, and Motorola. IF your headset is on the 2.4Ghz band or lower than this could be your answer if all my other suggestions did not fix the problem already.


mrinfinit3,
I've been following your last group of posts and wanted to take a second to thank you for the informative reply's.
I'm not sure if others remember the Rep System or not but I always try to give credit where it's due







even if it does not pertain directly to me.
+Rep to you!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*
> 
> Thanks for advanced, I will gotta lower NB. so how about NB 2250Mhz from fsb 250Mhz.


Welcome to another M2N32 owner. Nice to see you here, Accel.

FWIW, I'm running that way now. Stock settings on this board has NB at 2200 and HT at 2600. That's not to say this is an optimal setting. It's just one I tried for sport. It was a reasonable compromise in my case with the Snipers running at CL 9 and they don't seem to be able to reach 1800, or at least I can get there and still hold the lower CAS setting.

As far as FSB is concerned, I haven't ventured myself beyond 250 and frankly I'm unclear as to what the benefits would be since we're not using it to push the NB anymore. If the rest of the mainboard benefits from the faster setting somehow, that would be good to try, but I don't see too many owners posting settings with high FSB setting.


----------



## skellattarr

i have a front panel usb3 plugged into the front usb3 header of the motherboard. one side is dead and the aether one works. i tried three different front usb3 panels all the same thing. is there a problem with my motherboard?


----------



## cdoublejj

I wish they had made 1 in black and blue with the ability to run CFX and use the pci legacy slot (sound card)


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> Good Good- Glad your happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now give 9-11-9-28 a try
> Remember; it's always faster to have a lower cas and tRas at lower frequencies than a high clock spd.
> 9-9-9-28 @1800Mhz will actually be faster than your 2000Mhz at cas10/tRas 30


Trying CL9, no luck won't boot but there have a bug led post say it "MEMORY"
rated PC2000 CL9-12-9-28 1T/2T and raise memory voltage is 1.75v, what a worried too high?
Maybe my Sector 5 by Patriot is not be High Performance but is it Value than Viper








sure enough for rated PC2000 CL10, and going downgrade to PC1800/PC1866 with low CL9 soon.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> mrinfinit3,
> I've been following your last group of posts and wanted to take a second to thank you for the informative reply's.
> I'm not sure if others remember the Rep System or not but I always try to give credit where it's due
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even if it does not pertain directly to me.
> +Rep to you!


Thank you very much man; appreciate it








Been lurking around for years... thought it's a good time to start contributing ;P


----------



## Tweeky

*CPU ZLib Benchmark*

_This integer benchmark measures combined CPU and memory subsystem performance through the public ZLib compression library. CPU ZLib test uses only the basic x86 instructions but is nonetheless a good indicator of general system performance._










http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/57615-amd-vishera-fx-6300-fx-4300-review-3.html


----------



## gr8sho

Thanks!


----------



## DaMad KoS

Quote:


> Your toasting your headset because you still have USB3 Charging on. Disable it in bios and make sure the headset is only connected to USB 2.0 ports (un-colored ones)
> What happens is when usb charging is on is that your are getting constant voltage through the usb connection whether the PC is off or not. That voltage you are recievgin when the PC is off is approx. 5 volts. However; once you hit that power button a small surge gets sent through the USB line for like... 1/2 a second. If you probe the USB output at this time you will see that the voltage jumps to 6.5v-6.8v. Now if this was a car or home appliance...that would be perfectly fine... but when it's PC hardware it tend to be a problem. PC hardware whether it's internal or external is far more sensitive to electronic surges (this is why ppl use UPS, surge protectors, Voltage stabilizers (expensive but worth it for audiophiles)and line filters. The typical rule in electronics is variation of +/-10%. I don't find that rule to be true with computer hardware.
> In your case... if your "in love" with those headphones...I would move the receiver output to the USB 2.0 plugs and look into buying an usb line filter (it's basically just a capacitor on the 5v line feed) and double/triple check my bios to be 110% sure that usb charging is disabled , also disable "wake up on USB".
> The problem is with the headset not the motherboard.


I have gone into my BIOS to check the USB settings you have mention, and the USB 3.0 Battery Charging setting was disable also the Wake On USB is also disable. I have test the headset on my laptop which is also near my router and the issue doesn't happen on it, I have Verizon Fios which they provided me with one of their Actiontec routers. I don't believe its the router cause this issue didn't start from when I bought it, it started happening like 3 months later after I purchase it. The drivers are all fine which I have checked, I also forgot I never had the USB receiver for the headset unplugged into the USB 3.0 but I did have it on the 2.0 front. But I have recently moved it to one of the 2.0 ports on the back of the PC, which the issue is still happening but not as bad as it was when I had it plugged in the front. I'm going to check the inside of my PC for any damage wires just in case. Thanks for the helping hand, don't have much time with college and work much REP to yall:thumb:


----------



## Vaub

Anyone has any idea where to find the Crosshair V Formula-Z drivers on the new Asus website? The Crosshair V has its own download page but not the Z...


----------



## Canis-X

Is this what you are looking for?

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula-Z&hashedid=KAz3i1jAu9INnglr


----------



## felix

They've updated the website and now sometimes the "Support" tab either appears either not and sometimes returns an error.

I've experienced the same the last two days.


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Is this what you are looking for?
> 
> http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula-Z&hashedid=KAz3i1jAu9INnglr


Thank you!
Still, they could show it on their official page


----------



## Canis-X

Welcome! I always go to the ASUS support page instead of the the main ASUS product site.


----------



## gr8sho

My personal preference is to go into http://vip.asus.com . It just sounds cooler.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> My personal preference is to go into http://vip.asus.com . It just sounds cooler.


Too much of a hassle, I hate having to log in places lol
If I wanted to log in I would just visit my asus partner page


----------



## Devildog83

Getting my case ready for the Crosshair V. Will be joining soon if you'll have me.


----------



## mrinfinit3

No!
Your not allowed !
LOL j/k


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> No!
> Your not allowed !
> LOL j/k


Is it the cat?


----------



## mokey1957

Hope you talked it over with "Whiskers"


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> Too much of a hassle, I hate having to log in places lol
> If I wanted to log in I would just visit my asus partner page


I'm so used to logging in to everything these days I don't really give that a second look anymore, although it is a bit odd why the browser doesn't offer to remember that password. It's not like there's credit card info tied to that session.


----------



## canadiandiesel

Where does one get any thermal sensors for these boards? I'm having a rough time tryin to track them down

Sent from my smartass phone


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mokey1957*
> 
> Hope you talked it over with "Whiskers"


Misty is fine with it:thumb:.


----------



## richie_2010

would the crosshair v z mb watercooler work on the crosshair v motherboard. the images lok the same just the v-z block has a hole for a capacitor


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canadiandiesel*
> 
> Where does one get any thermal sensors for these boards? I'm having a rough time tryin to track them down
> 
> Sent from my smartass phone


http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2017


----------



## gr8sho

Question: I've decided to put some big boy pants on my CVF rig, and have a 1200W CoolerMaster PSU on the way. One of the reasons I've decided to do this is because the 12V measurement under load dips down to 11.5V and I'm just not comfortable with this setup. As you can see in my sig, I'm running SLI. There are also a number of fans that require use of 12V power as well. So the question is, in a fully configured system, the expectation should be that the 12V reading using something like HWMonitor *under full load* should hold the 12V at or over the value. Is this true?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2017


Hey that's cool.

Seems like a good application for this would be to get a sensor onto the DRAM, yes? And if true, is this something overclockers typically do when pushing DRAM, where is the sensor typically applied and how many sticks would need to be probed.

Are there any other useful parts of the system that temp sensors would be applied to (that aren't already monitored of course).


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2017
> 
> 
> 
> Hey that's cool.
> 
> Seems like a good application for this would be to get a sensor onto the DRAM, yes? And if true, is this something overclockers typically do when pushing DRAM, where is the sensor typically applied and how many sticks would need to be probed.
> 
> Are there any other useful parts of the system that temp sensors would be applied to (that aren't already monitored of course).
Click to expand...

i kind of want to get those but it would be 20 bucks and i dont care that much. but i would probably put one in the PSU and one on each leg of the VRM heatsink


----------



## The Sandman

A bit cheaper here http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10767/cab-195/FrozenCPU_Temperature_Probe_Cable_-_2-Pin_-_28.html?tl=g4c133s492


----------



## The Sandman

A bit cheaper here http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10767/cab-195/FrozenCPU_Temperature_Probe_Cable_-_2-Pin_-_28.html?tl=g4c133s492


----------



## The Sandman

sorry, double posted


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canadiandiesel*
> 
> Where does one get any thermal sensors for these boards? I'm having a rough time tryin to track them down
> 
> Sent from my smartass phone


http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2017


----------



## Atomfix

There 100% cheaper on eBay


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i kind of want to get those but it would be 20 bucks and i dont care that much. but i would probably put one in the PSU and one on each leg of the VRM heatsink


Where exactly on the PSU would you put it?

It strikes me that this should be the kind of thing you'd be able to find at a RadioShack.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i kind of want to get those but it would be 20 bucks and i dont care that much. but i would probably put one in the PSU and one on each leg of the VRM heatsink
> 
> 
> 
> Where exactly on the PSU would you put it?
> 
> It strikes me that this should be the kind of thing you'd be able to find at a RadioShack.
Click to expand...

near the base of a heatsink and hope its the hottest one lol


----------



## gr8sho

Ok. When my new psu arrives I will examine it more closely before it gets installed. As a fully integrated unit, I was thinking higher-end units would have some smarts to manage temps.


----------



## mongoled

Hi!

been searching the net and have not been able to find much information regards peeps running the Crosshair V with 2 SSD's in raid0 config, so will post my results here.

Im using 2 x Samung 840 Pro's 128gb flashed with the latest firmware, latest motherboard bios, latest raid driver.

Im not sure how good these results are or if something is amiss, as the Intel results ive seen in certain benchmarks are quite a bit higher.

This is my first time using an SSD's so may have done something wrong, but I did do my research and set everything up appropriately.

Anyhow enough writing here are the pics.






From what I have seen, on Intel rigs, the 4k results in AS SSD and Crystaldiskmark are twice as high.

So am not sure if its something ive done incorrectly or its the limitations of the 990 chipset.

Hope some peeps in the know can comment on these results and hopefully its just something Ive done wrong


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> would the crosshair v z mb watercooler work on the crosshair v motherboard. the images lok the same just the v-z block has a hole for a capacitor


yes it does. I had to rma my crosshair v z mobo and instead of removing the ek-fb for the chvz I tried it on my regular chv mobo and it works fine.


----------



## richie_2010

Thanks very much, I thought it would but couldn't find anything to say.


----------



## richie_2010

Thanks very much, I thought it would but couldn't find anything to say.


----------



## gr8sho

I did some research on this after reading your post. I concluded that when creating my RAID-0 array, I did not follow allow of the recommendations to the letter. I also came to realize that I was *not* using AMD RAIDXpert at all to optimize my machine. I'm not sure why I didn't do this sooner, so thanks for making me look. Pay attention to the second pic. If you're already doing this, then you're ahead of the game. I'm not sure I'm leaving performance on the floor so to speak, but likely. Anyway, this is a big step forward for my system. The first picture shows how I was running my machine prior with Read Cache Status disabled.

I threw in an AS-SSD for you. As it turns out, that particular benchmark is not well suited to the OCZ Vertex 3.


----------



## gr8sho

Just a quick update to let you know I got some feedback from the fellas at OCZ and they've confirmed my Vertex3s are maxed out. This is basically as fast as these drives will run on our boards.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> been searching the net and have not been able to find much information regards peeps running the Crosshair V with 2 SSD's in raid0 config, so will post my results here.
> 
> Im using 2 x Samung 840 Pro's 128gb flashed with the latest firmware, latest motherboard bios, latest raid driver.
> 
> Im not sure how good these results are or if something is amiss, as the Intel results ive seen in certain benchmarks are quite a bit higher.
> 
> This is my first time using an SSD's so may have done something wrong, but I did do my research and set everything up appropriately.
> 
> From what I have seen, on Intel rigs, the 4k results in AS SSD and Crystaldiskmark are twice as high.
> 
> So am not sure if its something ive done incorrectly or its the limitations of the 990 chipset.
> 
> Hope some peeps in the know can comment on these results and hopefully its just something Ive done wrong


Have you disabled Cache buffer flusher and made sure both drives have NCQ Enabled?
If so, you're real close. Might see some benefit from checking items above.
You'll find the method here under the
Optimizations after System Setup:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds

Here's a snip from my sig rig with everything still currently running (not a bench) just to give a rough comparison.


I haven't had any time to play with my settings much, been to busy learning the new mobo/cpu but on my previous rig a CHIV with a bios hack to use the 990 chipset drivers I had these same two drives running at these levels. These three show (starting from left) original settings after re-imaging, Disabled Cache buffer flusher than the final was after Enabling NCQ on both drives. I found only one drive setup with this enabled for some reason. I'm hoping to achieve previous results posted above on this new CHV-Z and 8350 as time allows.


Can't compete with Intel on this one by any means


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> ... Can't compete with Intel on this one by any means


Not sure how hung up I am on this comparison point, but how much of a difference do the same drives see on an Intel system? The ATTO benchies seem saturated, whereas the AS-SSD numbers seem to vary significantly. OCZ always based their marketing claims off of ATTO. The other folks that commented on this topic also pointed the finger at AMD.


----------



## Gryft

Hey everyone, first post here.

Just received my asus crosshair formula v and having some issues getting it up and running. With everything installed the system would not turn on, no fans spinning up, only lights for 3 buttons below bottom pci-e slot and rear cmos button light up. I then removed all case fans, hdd and dvds from the board hookups and power connectors but still change, cpu fan doesnt spin up/wont post. I tested the psu on old system (am2 black edition) and everything works fine there. I am looking for any advise to help get this system up and running, i.e. Are there any known issues that prevent power up?

System build: asus crosshair formula v, amd fx8350, 2*4gb crucial tactical tracer, 650w psu, evga nvidia 660 vid card (also tested with old visiontek radeon 3850 vid card)


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryft*
> 
> Hey everyone, first post here.
> 
> Just received my asus crosshair formula v and having some issues getting it up and running. With everything installed the system would not turn on, no fans spinning up, only lights for 3 buttons below bottom pci-e slot and rear cmos button light up. I then removed all case fans, hdd and dvds from the board hookups and power connectors but still change, cpu fan doesnt spin up/wont post. I tested the psu on old system (am2 black edition) and everything works fine there. I am looking for any advise to help get this system up and running, i.e. Are there any known issues that prevent power up?
> 
> System build: asus crosshair formula v, amd fx8350, 2*4gb crucial tactical tracer, 650w psu, evga nvidia 660 vid card (also tested with old visiontek radeon 3850 vid card)


Welcome.

Did you connect the 4 and 8 PIN power cables for the CPU? Minimally you need the 4 PIN to get 'er going. I chose to populate all possible power connectors on the mainboard.


----------



## gr8sho

Another quick screenshot of AS-SSD I don't think I reran this after I changed settings in RAIDXpert.
From what I gather, the size of the data stripe also plays a role in the benchmark. I'm going to check and will update.
_Stripe size is 64k. I'm thinking this was a default setting I wouldn't have wanted to mess with._


as-ssd-bench AMD 2+0 Stripe.R 1.27.2013 10-22-45 PM write caching on and cache flushing disabled


----------



## Gryft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Did you connect the 4 and 8 PIN power cables for the CPU? Minimally you need the 4 PIN to get 'er going. I chose to populate all possible power connectors on the mainboard.


Yeah. 24 pin main power connector and 8pin. I tried with the 4pin molex too. no changes.

New thought, does the motherboard require the latest bios to boot a vishera cpu? I cant even post to see which bios version I'm running. I am trying to track down another am3 cpu to possibly post and flash the bios.

From the "probelt measurement points" what kind of readings should I get?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryft*
> 
> Yeah. 24 pin main power connector and 8pin. I tried with the 4pin molex too. no changes.
> 
> New thought, does the motherboard require the latest bios to boot a vishera cpu? I cant even post to see which bios version I'm running. I am trying to track down another am3 cpu to possibly post and flash the bios.
> 
> From the "probelt measurement points" what kind of readings should I get?


There's a 4 pin square CPU power connector too. Did you connect power to that one?

I believe there is a minimum version for FX, yes, somewhere around revision 9 or 10, but you want that 8350 on rev 1703.
The BIOS chip supposedly also needs updating if your board is of an original vintage. The board should have the version it came with stamped on it.
Sorry to hear about your difficulties. Hopefully you will get it sorted out quickly.


----------



## richie_2010

It might be easier to get a bios chip than to get another CPU and have to swap it all around.
There is some figures by the 24pin I believe the last 3/4 are bios version


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryft*
> 
> Hey everyone, first post here.
> 
> Just received my asus crosshair formula v and having some issues getting it up and running. With everything installed the system would not turn on, no fans spinning up, only lights for 3 buttons below bottom pci-e slot and rear cmos button light up. I then removed all case fans, hdd and dvds from the board hookups and power connectors but still change, cpu fan doesnt spin up/wont post. I tested the psu on old system (am2 black edition) and everything works fine there. I am looking for any advise to help get this system up and running, i.e. Are there any known issues that prevent power up?
> 
> System build: asus crosshair formula v, amd fx8350, 2*4gb crucial tactical tracer, 650w psu, evga nvidia 660 vid card (also tested with old visiontek radeon 3850 vid card)


The 8-pin cpu power plug is the min requirement with use of that cpu.
1. take the system out of the case and test boot it ...since it failed on 1st boot...willing to bet it's a ground issue.
Swapping the psu to an AM2 rig tells us nothing but that it works in "that" system----
2. You name branded every single part in your components list....except for your PSU...that's scary... plus being so low of an output..also scary... that cpu alone (overclocked) has the ability to pull over 400w by itself from the the 12v rail... so may want to look into that. It's a common misconception that "TPD" means power consumption...rather it's the measurement of the "average" heat output at the top of the die. Combine that with the gtx660 that pulls between 130-145w @ load (OEM clocks) and your cutting yourself very short there...especially after considering other system components. And that's all "IF" the PSU is a single rail design. So REALLY consider upgrading your PSU.

In the mean time... pull the board from the case and set it onto a non-conductive surface (do not use the "foam" pad or box that came with the motherboard as they are conductive in order to reduce staic during shipping/stocking. Most desks are fine---firmica,wood,glass,plastic, piece of non painted cardboard ect.. all work great... Start but hooking up only a PSU, 1x stick of ram,a low power GPU, and the CPU..(the bare minimums to see a post). If all goes well and you hear a post beep; than you know you have a short which can be fixed by either installing nylon standoffs, screw gaskets (the mobo came with them), or something as simple as loosening the mobo screws 1/2 a turn. Have also seen a few builds whom case power button was grounding out @ the front/top panel or those who simply put too much thermal paste which they did not know was conductive and some got smeared onto the board around the socket... ALL of this can cause what you have described and is by far the easiest to rule out.

(Sliced 3 of my fingures today so ignore any/all typos







)


----------



## AccellGarage

Hit 300Mhz FSB I can ...


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> .....so thanks for making me look. ....The first picture shows how I was running my machine prior with Read Cache Status disabled.
> 
> I threw in an AS-SSD for you. As it turns out, that particular benchmark is not well suited to the OCZ Vertex 3.


Hi!

good to hear that my post made you check out some things, lol

I didnt have the 'Read Cache Status' disabled, ive amended that now, thanks.

Your 4k reads on AS SSD are also low compared to Intel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Have you disabled Cache buffer flusher and made sure both drives have NCQ Enabled?
> 
> Can't compete with Intel on this one by any means


Sorted the cache buffer and NCQ was already enabled

Its not the Atto benchmarks that im unsure of, as these seem to be on par with the data I had found on the Internet relative to raid 0 with 2 x Samsung 840 Pro's, but thanks for showing your results that show the differences.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Another quick screenshot of AS-SSD I don't think I reran this after I changed settings in RAIDXpert.
> From what I gather, the size of the data stripe also plays a role in the benchmark. I'm going to check and will update.
> _Stripe size is 64k. I'm thinking this was a default setting I wouldn't have wanted to mess with._
> 
> 
> as-ssd-bench AMD 2+0 Stripe.R 1.27.2013 10-22-45 PM write caching on and cache flushing disabled


I left everything on default also.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Not sure how hung up I am on this comparison point, but how much of a difference do the same drives see on an Intel system? The ATTO benchies seem saturated, whereas the AS-SSD numbers seem to vary significantly. OCZ always based their marketing claims off of ATTO. The other folks that commented on this topic also pointed the finger at AMD.


It looks that the SB950 cant keep up with the Intel controllers when it comes to 4K and 4K-64 benchmarks.

Ive managed to increase some of the numbers, the main one being the very low 4K-64Thrd read I had in AS SSD, not sure what the reason was but one of the thingsI changed was deleting the 100mb Windows 7 system partition.

Will post the results later


----------



## Pavo

anyone know what the screw size (thread size) of the backplate are/is? I have called asus and they told me to go to a hardware store with a screw so they can tell. I really don't want to go to the store when I can just order them with other stuff I'm ordering now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gr8sho

Nice picture. And welcome.

What kind of OC are you running stable with that custom loop?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavo*
> 
> anyone know what the screw size (thread size) of the backplate are/is? I have called asus and they told me to go to a hardware store with a screw so they can tell. I really don't want to go to the store when I can just order them with other stuff I'm ordering now.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


for the asus amd cpu back plate

6-32x9/16"

i would have bet that there were metric but no


----------



## Tweeky

ASUS FTP site is up

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/


----------



## gr8sho

Hi. Would like some feedback on what I'm seeing relative to 12V reading after installing the following PSU.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171055

The 11.731V measurement concerns me. I would have expected that to be up at or over 12V for such a supply.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i don't trust software rail voltage readings. use a voltmeter if you are really worried


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i don't trust software rail voltage readings. use a voltmeter if you are really worried


Okay. Both HWINFO64 and AISUITE both indicated over 12V. Not sure where HWMonitor picks up that value from.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> It looks that the SB950 cant keep up with the Intel controllers when it comes to 4K and 4K-64 benchmarks.
> 
> Ive managed to increase some of the numbers, the main one being the very low 4K-64Thrd read I had in AS SSD, not sure what the reason was but one of the thingsI changed was deleting the 100mb Windows 7 system partition.
> 
> Will post the results later


Anyone try some before and after measurements to see if the SB950 will run faster if the base CPU frequency is increased? Any other ways to effectively and safely speed up that component?


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Okay. Both HWINFO64 and AISUITE both indicated over 12V. Not sure where HWMonitor picks up that value from.


same thing has always occurred for me regardless of PSU.... HWmonitor reads less than AIsuite or hwinfo


----------



## felix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Anyone try some before and after measurements to see if the SB950 will run faster if the base CPU frequency is increased? Any other ways to effectively and safely speed up that component?


4Κ QD1 numbers are generally increased with CPU frequency. I don't know if sequential or larger QD numbers do the same , but you can disable all the power saving features (both BIOS and OS) and even give a little more juice to the SB Voltage.

Tests i 've done with 2~4 Vertex 1 Turbos on SB600 showed that from 1.1V to 1.25V in SB voltage helped to improve my scores in ATTO (back then in the Vertex I era, ATTO was used to measure).

Furthermore if you search at the Official Owners XXXXX thread for SSD's (where XXXXX is Plextor M3, M5, Samsung 840, Crucial M4) you will verify yourself the increase in SSD performance when CPU frequency rises.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Hi. Would like some feedback on what I'm seeing relative to 12V reading after installing the following PSU.
> 
> The 11.731V measurement concerns me. I would have expected that to be up at or over 12V for such a supply.


Is that when idling or with CPU/GPU in load ?


----------



## kahboom

Don't trust the hwmonitor software for the 12v rail reading I have the same psu 1200watt coolermaster silent pro gold and it says 11.68v and my corsair 1200axi says 11.53v and overclocks my CPU alittle better than the coolermaster.


----------



## Atomfix

Don't worry about it, I'm idleing right now and my 12V+ volt reading in HWMonitor is showing a reading of 11.781V and underload, it drops to 11.680V

HWMonitor just doesn't get updated enough to fix bugs etc..... at least I think it's a bug.


----------



## Gryft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> The 8-pin cpu power plug is the min requirement with use of that cpu.
> 1. take the system out of the case and test boot it ...since it failed on 1st boot...willing to bet it's a ground issue.
> Swapping the psu to an AM2 rig tells us nothing but that it works in "that" system----
> 2. You name branded every single part in your components list....except for your PSU...that's scary... plus being so low of an output..also scary... that cpu alone (overclocked) has the ability to pull over 400w by itself from the the 12v rail... so may want to look into that. It's a common misconception that "TPD" means power consumption...rather it's the measurement of the "average" heat output at the top of the die. Combine that with the gtx660 that pulls between 130-145w @ load (OEM clocks) and your cutting yourself very short there...especially after considering other system components. And that's all "IF" the PSU is a single rail design. So REALLY consider upgrading your PSU.
> 
> In the mean time... pull the board from the case and set it onto a non-conductive surface (do not use the "foam" pad or box that came with the motherboard as they are conductive in order to reduce staic during shipping/stocking. Most desks are fine---firmica,wood,glass,plastic, piece of non painted cardboard ect.. all work great... Start but hooking up only a PSU, 1x stick of ram,a low power GPU, and the CPU..(the bare minimums to see a post). If all goes well and you hear a post beep; than you know you have a short which can be fixed by either installing nylon standoffs, screw gaskets (the mobo came with them), or something as simple as loosening the mobo screws 1/2 a turn. Have also seen a few builds whom case power button was grounding out @ the front/top panel or those who simply put too much thermal paste which they did not know was conductive and some got smeared onto the board around the socket... ALL of this can cause what you have described and is by far the easiest to rule out.
> 
> (Sliced 3 of my fingures today so ignore any/all typos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


First of all let me say thank everyone for your assistance/assessment with this. This quoted part was what ultimately made me dig deeper and uncover that it was a power supply issue.

I had made the incorrect assumption that a dual rail power supply at 650w was the same as a single rail. I found this to not be true. The reason I didn't have a manufacturer/model for the psu was because I had not hand picked that for the new build and assumed if it powered one system successfully that it would have no issues powering another. I was somewhat skeptical since I would have some signs of life (OC, Start, Reset buttons lighting up) but it just would not fully power up the board or any system/cpu fans for that matter.

Long story short (TLDR), replacing the power supply with a 850w single rail fixed all the power issues

Once again thanks for the help, I look forward to paying it forward in the future.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Don't trust the hwmonitor software for the 12v rail reading I have the same psu 1200watt coolermaster silent pro gold and it says 11.68v and my corsair 1200axi says 11.53v and overclocks my CPU alittle better than the coolermaster.


Your second sentence comparing the two 1200W supplies caught my attention. Can you define a little better? One of the reasons I moved from the Seasonic to the CoolerMaster is to get the Vishera some help in overclocking. Once quick test I ran already looks better.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Your second sentence comparing the two 1200W supplies caught my attention. Can you define a little better? One of the reasons I moved from the Seasonic to the CoolerMaster is to get the Vishera some help in overclocking. Once quick test I ran already looks better.


4.8ghz with my fx 8350 needed 1.506 with the coolermaster vs 1.487v with the corsair axi1200 both are 1200 Watt psu my hx1050 corsair nevolts as the ceds the same volts as the coolermaster but in hwmonitor it says the 12v rail is lower so yeah I would not entirely trust the software but the coolermaster psu is far better than a seasonic psu.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> Is that when idling or with CPU/GPU in load ?


For the purposes of the question, it was at idle. But I did a number of stress runs to see how much Vdroop was created. This new supply is far more stable than the one it replaced.

Also thanks to everyone that responded to the question around the HWMonitor tool itself.

I just did a quick compare between my AMD system and an Intel Rampage 3 Extreme and the differences noted in HWMonitor are 0.4V and 0.1V respectively. I like the tool otherwise because it catches min and max values which is useful to see what's going on when the system is under load at lets say a primitive level.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> 4.8ghz with my fx 8350 needed 1.506 with the coolermaster vs 1.487v with the corsair axi1200 .


What are you running to define stability. I can do IBT stable for 4.9GHz @ 1.49V with my FX8350 and DigiVRM set to UltraHigh. At this setting HWMonitor reports 1.500V as peak voltage.

If you're running Prime95, I can see a higher voltage being needed.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*
> 
> Hit 300Mhz FSB I can ...


Nice. Did you adjust any voltages to get that stable?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> 4Κ QD1 numbers are generally increased with CPU frequency. I don't know if sequential or larger QD numbers do the same , but you can disable all the power saving features (both BIOS and OS) and even give a little more juice to the SB Voltage.
> 
> Tests i 've done with 2~4 Vertex 1 Turbos on SB600 showed that from 1.1V to 1.25V in SB voltage helped to improve my scores in ATTO (back then in the Vertex I era, ATTO was used to measure).
> 
> Furthermore if you search at the Official Owners XXXXX thread for SSD's (where XXXXX is Plextor M3, M5, Samsung 840, Crucial M4) you will verify yourself the increase in SSD performance when CPU frequency rises.
> Is that when idling or with CPU/GPU in load ?


For overall general snappiness, my understanding is that getting 4K reads to go faster is usually associated with overall better responsiveness of the system. When I did this type of testing with my M2N32-SLI mainboard, going from 200 to 250MHz made a big "seat of the pants" performance boost.

The CVF appears to have more headroom raising the base CPU frequency so I'll see if I can push my 920 score higher. The value I noted was done with a base CPU frequency of 250MHz.


----------



## Hate420

I'm in the market for a new psu to upgrade a corsair 950W bronze which will be used for another computer. So the recent discussion has been helpful. I'm eyeballing a Seasonic 1250w gold. However one review makes me want to ensure all cables will reach in a haf932 case. Any recommendations from you more experienced guys? Price isn't a major concern for me.


----------



## Hate420

Btw. Thank you very much gr8sho for your reply regarding the upcoming amd series. Pardon my run on question? Lol. The new z board is installed and tuning is going smoothly. Very impressed. This very active forum has been a wealth of information. Much appreciated.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> What are you running to define stability. I can do IBT stable for 4.9GHz @ 1.49V with my FX8350 and DigiVRM set to UltraHigh. At this setting HWMonitor reports 1.500V as peak voltage.
> 
> If you're running Prime95, I can see a higher voltage being needed.


prime95 is what I use for stress testing version 27.9 I believe I will have to check when I get home but yeah under load with LLC on ultra high voltage reads 1.51v for 4.8ghz in hwmonitor and for 4.9ghz its 1.56v LLC on ultra high as well. Higher voltage from the ram speed of 2133 and 4 sticks 4x4gb is another reason for the higher voltage on the CPU. Once I get my chvz back from newegg ill be shooting for 2400mhz with a new set of 4x4gb.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Anyone try some before and after measurements to see if the SB950 will run faster if the base CPU frequency is increased? Any other ways to effectively and safely speed up that component?


Heeehehee, well....

I would need to down clock my bus to give some reference results as I am at 313mhz (see sig).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> 4Κ QD1 numbers are generally increased with CPU frequency. I don't know if sequential or larger QD numbers do the same , but you can disable all the power saving features (both BIOS and OS) and even give a little more juice to the SB Voltage.
> 
> Tests i 've done with 2~4 Vertex 1 Turbos on SB600 showed that from 1.1V to 1.25V in SB voltage helped to improve my scores in ATTO (back then in the Vertex I era, ATTO was used to measure).
> 
> Furthermore if you search at the Official Owners XXXXX thread for SSD's (where XXXXX is Plextor M3, M5, Samsung 840, Crucial M4) you will verify yourself the increase in SSD performance when CPU frequency rises.
> Is that when idling or with CPU/GPU in load ?


I can try some of the things suggested above, when I get the time.

The problem with benching SSD, especially without trim, is that we dont know when we run the test of results are swayed because garbage collection hasnt had time to do its thing.

Its not a good variable to have!

Some additional information that goes against the grain of what we have been told by SSD gurus.

On SB950 chipsets we should not manually enable "Enable write caching on the device" as it leads to a drop in performance.

We should use RAIDXpert to handle the caching of the array.

I asked at two other places regards to the characteristics I saw and got another user confirming my results

http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=447&threadid=163827
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28601-quot-Enable-write-caching-on-the-device-quot-VS-RAIDXpert&p=218533

So on an AMD based system using SB950 chipset and RAIDXpert, we should only use RAIDXpert to optimize the performance our RAID 0 arrays.

Info pertaining to "Enable write caching on the device" should be ignored as it results in a loss of performance.

If anyone has any additional information or would like to contest this information would be great to hear from you!


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Nice. Did you adjust any voltages to get that stable?


Unfortunatelly, test Latency by AIDA done without problem, but 5hours I playing gaming getting artifact, maybe PCIe Frequency not stable.
Sure, I set up OC.
CPU 4.5Ghz 1.45v with LLC CPU Very Higher
NB 2400 cpu-nb 1.3v and FSB 300Mhz 1.2v for NB
HT 2700 1.25v
RAM divider 3:10 PC2000 CL10-11-10-30 1T use 1.67vram


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*
> 
> Unfortunatelly, test Latency by AIDA done without problem, but 5hours I playing gaming getting artifact, maybe PCIe Frequency not stable.
> Sure, I set up OC.
> CPU 4.5Ghz 1.45v with LLC CPU Very Higher
> NB 2400 cpu-nb 1.3v and FSB 300Mhz 1.2v for NB
> HT 2700 1.25v
> RAM divider 3:10 PC2000 CL10-11-10-30 1T use 1.67vram


*** Cringe***


----------



## felix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Nice. Did you adjust any voltages to get that stable?
> For overall general snappiness, my understanding is that getting 4K reads to go faster is usually associated with overall better responsiveness of the system. When I did this type of testing with my M2N32-SLI mainboard, going from 200 to 250MHz made a big "seat of the pants" performance boost.
> 
> The CVF appears to have more headroom raising the base CPU frequency so I'll see if I can push my 920 score higher. The value I noted was done with a base CPU frequency of 250MHz.


Ι was referring to total CPU Frequency, not just Bus Speed, e.g Overclocked 1100T @ 4.2GHz should have better 4K r/w from Stock 3.3GHz.

I asked Doorules once to test his Raid-0 setup of Plextor M3P's ( if i remember correct, since Doo has changed his SSD's several times) with Stock CPU and with his +1000MHz overclock.

I believe the results were +2~2.5MB/s in read and maybe +8-10MB/s in writes, always referring to 4K QD1.

You can search to see by yourself, since it seems that i cannot find it, maybe was searching in the wrong thread.

Searching among various SSD Reviews, you can see that when products are released the first 2-3 reviews use highly overclocked systems. And everyone is "wow, look at that 4K QD1 results !!!" and when they buy it, it may under-perform in their stock system.

Also, AMD Raid Drivers seem to have big variance in performance, e.g. 3.1.1540.151 that is offered for SB750 is older but better than 3.2.1540.92 and worse than 3.2.1540.75

Try to find the best setting/driver combo.

You can test the array non-OS, so you can SecureErase each time you test. That is if you wanna do extensive testing, if not just keep the driver and settings that are rumored to be the best (testing done by others)


----------



## jayflores

would the old EK crosshairV block work on the new CHV-Z?

thanks


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> prime95 is what I use for stress testing version 27.9 I believe I will have to check when I get home but yeah under load with LLC on ultra high voltage reads 1.51v for 4.8ghz in hwmonitor and for 4.9ghz its 1.56v LLC on ultra high as well. Higher voltage from the ram speed of 2133 and 4 sticks 4x4gb is another reason for the higher voltage on the CPU. Once I get my chvz back from newegg ill be shooting for 2400mhz with a new set of 4x4gb.


Your sig actually confuses me because you talk about 8350 but it says 8150.

Good on the Prime95. Over in the Vishera thread about half of the owners dismissed Prime95 as not being functionally correct in dealing with the new Vishera chip. So no, for anyone reading this, I'm not looking to continue that discussion here, so please refrain from doing that. If the tool works for you, great, use it.

If you can get 2400MHz stable, please share what parts you used and so on, I may be interested in cloning. These Snipers I have don't appear to have much headroom that I can see, but then again I need to spend more time with them now that I have the new CPU.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> Ι was referring to total CPU Frequency, not just Bus Speed, e.g Overclocked 1100T @ 4.2GHz should have better 4K r/w from Stock 3.3GHz.
> 
> I asked Doorules once to test his Raid-0 setup of Plextor M3P's ( if i remember correct, since Doo has changed his SSD's several times) with Stock CPU and with his +1000MHz overclock.
> 
> I believe the results were +2~2.5MB/s in read and maybe +8-10MB/s in writes, always referring to 4K QD1.
> 
> You can search to see by yourself, since it seems that i cannot find it, maybe was searching in the wrong thread.
> 
> Searching among various SSD Reviews, you can see that when products are released the first 2-3 reviews use highly overclocked systems. And everyone is "wow, look at that 4K QD1 results !!!" and when they buy it, it may under-perform in their stock system.
> 
> Also, AMD Raid Drivers seem to have big variance in performance, e.g. 3.1.1540.151 that is offered for SB750 is older but better than 3.2.1540.92 and worse than 3.2.1540.75
> 
> Try to find the best setting/driver combo.
> 
> You can test the array non-OS, so you can SecureErase each time you test. That is if you wanna do extensive testing, if not just keep the driver and settings that are rumored to be the best (testing done by others)


I've been told my ATTO scores are as good as they're gonna get. If I can raise the AS-SSD score, that's fine too, but I have to see some other tangible benefit there because the SSD array is already plenty fast. And it seems the Windows 7 WEI is already maxed out and only Windows 8 could should improvement there.

I don't really have the capacity to sit and do true hardware benchmarking for that sort of thing. I'll leave that to the pros. But if I can tweak a few knobs to squeeze more performance out of this beyond stock settings, that is a worthwhile effort and I suspect anyone that's here would want to do the same thing.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Heeehehee, well....
> 
> I would need to down clock my bus to give some reference results as I am at 313mhz (see sig).
> I can try some of the things suggested above, when I get the time.
> 
> The problem with benching SSD, especially without trim, is that we dont know when we run the test of results are swayed because garbage collection hasnt had time to do its thing.
> 
> Its not a good variable to have!
> 
> Some additional information that goes against the grain of what we have been told by SSD gurus.
> 
> On SB950 chipsets we should not manually enable "Enable write caching on the device" as it leads to a drop in performance.
> 
> We should use RAIDXpert to handle the caching of the array.
> 
> I asked at two other places regards to the characteristics I saw and got another user confirming my results
> 
> http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=447&threadid=163827
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28601-quot-Enable-write-caching-on-the-device-quot-VS-RAIDXpert&p=218533
> 
> So on an AMD based system using SB950 chipset and RAIDXpert, we should only use RAIDXpert to optimize the performance our RAID 0 arrays.
> 
> Info pertaining to "Enable write caching on the device" should be ignored as it results in a loss of performance.
> 
> If anyone has any additional information or would like to contest this information would be great to hear from you!


Give me an idea of what your AS-SSD score is or, just post a screen shot. If you have time and want to do other runs, that's up to you. I'm just interested in seeing what 313MHz can do.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hate420*
> 
> Btw. Thank you very much gr8sho for your reply regarding the upcoming amd series. Pardon my run on question? Lol. The new z board is installed and tuning is going smoothly. Very impressed. This very active forum has been a wealth of information. Much appreciated.


You're quite welcome.







Glad we can help each other.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hate420*
> 
> I'm in the market for a new psu to upgrade a corsair 950W bronze which will be used for another computer. So the recent discussion has been helpful. I'm eyeballing a Seasonic 1250w gold. However one review makes me want to ensure all cables will reach in a haf932 case. Any recommendations from you more experienced guys? Price isn't a major concern for me.


Here's what I can say about the CoolerMaster PSU in my sig. While the brand was interesting because it matched the case we have, I hadn't thought so much about the interoperability question you raised. But in hindsight, the PSU worked out quite well to deal with the extra height of the full sized HAF. If I have one criticism it's that the Molex cable could have been longer so I could loop it over the top of the CVF. Also, if aesthetics matter, the GPU cables with their yellow accent do not work well with the color schema of the ROG mainboard. I can fix that though by using using the GPU shield.

To summarize my decision, it was based on NewEgg review and a friend saying the CoolerMaster PSU was "sweet".

By comparison, the 750X Seasonic's cables were wonderful, all black and reached everywhere they needed to go. However, although I never pulled more than 520W, I suspect the transient response of the supply was not enough to keep up with the demands of this system. I don't see that problem yet with the CoolerMaster PSU, but I will caution people reading this that I have yet to fully stress the system either.

There was another post recently that the Corsair equivalent is a better device for overclocking. So you may want to study that topic a bit more.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> would the old EK crosshairV block work on the new CHV-Z?
> 
> thanks


Yes


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *"*
> Yes


It won't I asked further back the crosshair v-z block will work on the v but the v block doesn't have the gap for the capacitor on the v-z


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> Yes


? No the old ek-fb water block does not work on the new chvz there is a cap that is between the vrm and northbridge chip which is why it wont fit if you look on frozencpu.com they have pics on the new ek-fb whick has the hole cut out too work.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> ? No the old ek-fb water block does not work on the new chvz there is a cap that is between the vrm and northbridge chip which is why it wont fit if you look on frozencpu.com they have pics on the new ek-fb whick has the hole cut out too work.


Ah ok... I must have gotten the new version then back when I ordered---
OK revised--it works the other way around lol
Either that or Auqatuning sent me the CHV-Z block on accident


----------



## jayflores

thanks, do you guys happen to know the capacitor height?

was looking into sending the my old CHV block to the machine shop for some lathe job. i hope it can be done.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Give me an idea of what your AS-SSD score is or, just post a screen shot. If you have time and want to do other runs, that's up to you. I'm just interested in seeing what 313MHz can do.


Hi!

as you requested

After some more testing it seems that checking "Enable write caching on the device"has some incompatabilty with RAIDXpert.

If this is enabled when I reboot, 4K reads (AS SSD) are halved unless you go into RAIDXpert and simply set "no cache" then set back to "read ahead".

But..... 4K-64Thrd has an increase on both read and writes ??

I.e.

4K is around 130MB/s with "Enable write caching on the device" checked (and "Turn off ....." checked), RAIDXpert set to "Read ahead".

Reboot

4K is around 65MB/s, "Enable write caching on the device" stays checked but "Turn off ....." becomes unchecked.

To restore previous performance, simply do the procedure mentioned above in RAIDXpert, i.e. set no cache -> set read ahead

The Windows setting and RAIDXpert seem to not work together properly, when using "Enable write caching on the device"

For reference ive attached 2 AS SSD images





Any ideas, lol


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> thanks, do you guys happen to know the capacitor height?
> 
> was looking into sending the my old CHV block to the machine shop for some lathe job. i hope it can be done.


i dont think you will be able to. i think the cap is to tall and the z block is milled around the cap were the normal one wasnt so no metal there


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> thanks, do you guys happen to know the capacitor height?
> 
> was looking into sending the my old CHV block to the machine shop for some lathe job. i hope it can be done.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> i dont think you will be able to. i think the cap is to tall and the z block is milled around the cap were the normal one wasnt so no metal there


Formula=


Formula Z=


----------



## felix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> as you requested
> 
> After some more testing it seems that checking "Enable write caching on the device"has some incompatabilty with RAIDXpert.
> 
> If this is enabled when I reboot, 4K reads (AS SSD) are halved unless you go into RAIDXpert and simply set "no cache" then set back to "read ahead".
> 
> But..... 4K-64Thrd has an increase on both read and writes ??
> 
> I.e.
> 
> 4K is around 130MB/s with "Enable write caching on the device" checked (and "Turn off ....." checked), RAIDXpert set to "Read ahead".
> 
> Reboot
> 
> 4K is around 65MB/s, "Enable write caching on the device" stays checked but "Turn off ....." becomes unchecked.
> 
> To restore previous performance, simply do the procedure mentioned above in RAIDXpert, i.e. set no cache -> set read ahead
> 
> The Windows setting and RAIDXpert seem to not work together properly, when using "Enable write caching on the device"
> 
> For reference ive attached 2 AS SSD images
> 
> Any ideas, lol


What version of :

1) Raid Rom

2) Driver

3) RaidXpert

do you have ?

Furthermore, what Settings do you have per disk in RaidXpert and what settings in write cache policy, write through or write back ?

Nice numbers, though...


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> What version of :
> 
> 1) Raid Rom
> 
> 2) Driver
> 
> 3) RaidXpert
> 
> do you have ?
> 
> Furthermore, what Settings do you have per disk in RaidXpert and what settings in write cache policy, write through or write back ?
> 
> Nice numbers, though...


1/ Raid Rom: Unsure, im using the latest (1703) bios
2/ Driver: 3.3.1540.35
3/ RAIDXpert: 4.2.3.0625

Per Disk

Write Cache Enabled
NCQ Enabled

First Pic

RAIDXpert: Read Ahead / Write Back
Windows: "Enable write caching on the device" checked

Second Pic

RAIDXpert: No Cache / Write Through
Windows: "Enable write caching on the device" checked

"QB the Slayer" over at forums.amd.com says that the characteristics that I am seeing are correct.

Hope there is a way to get the increased 4K writes working together with the increased 4K-64Thrd read / writes, but we most likely have to wait for an updated RAID driver / ROM .....


----------



## Tweeky

thanks for the info +1 rep


----------



## ga1ve1an

Ok, This post is for all my fellow Crosshair V Z users. (Crosshair V may apply also) I have a question regarding a raid 0 setup. I recently purchased two 256gb Samsung 840 pros to play with, updated their firmware first before anything else and then configured these in Raid 0 on the Crosshair v z 950 SB. Port 0 and port 1 are being used. I can not get windows 8 to install on these in a raid setup. I am pretty good at troubleshooting and eventually fixing things, but this one is putting up quite a challenge.

I had previously two 128gb vertex 4 in raid 0 on these exact ports running with no problems. Played with those for a little bit and will be selling those on ebay now that I confirmed the 840 pros are good. Thing is these Samsung wont work in raid 0. I can install windows to them each separately so the drives work and there are not any problems. I have them setup right now with one with windows, and the second for programs. But if I try to get them in a Raid 0 array from the board the windows install will stop at 2-6% as it is copying installation files over. Both drives are then in a frozen state and I have to use samsung's dos secure erase program to remove the power connector to each drive for a few seconds and then secure erase. They are then working again. Learned this through speaking with a Samsung rep.

I have to believe the problem is somewhere in the configuration of the raid array through the raid rom since the vertex 4 worked fine. Something in the array setup is causing the 840 pros to be configured in a corrupt way or causing them to get in a frozen state once the installation files begin to write to the array (especially since I have seen others with 840 pros successfully in raid 0). The options when setting up the raid array are as follows

Stripe size - 64k, 128k, 256k
Gigabyte Boundary - On, Off
Fast Initialization - On, None
Sector Size - 512, 1024, 2048, 4096
Read cache - read ahead, read back
Write - write through, write back

I am sure it isn't the stripe size, or gigabyte boundary. I tried an install with fast Initialization on and off since it wipes the MBR when it is on, I figured it might be corrupting something. Haven't played with the different read cache and write back policies yet, only because I know that can effect performance changing them from the default. Only thing left is the sector size. Problem is I don't know what that does. I am hoping some other users here might have two 840 pros in raid 0 and what their configuration is.

I am on the latest 1302 bios for the CHVZ, I have also tried the Raid drivers from asus before the install to see if that helped. It didn't. Any suggestions and for those that do have 840 pros in raid 0 can you give some idea of what you configured during the array creation. Thanx a lot!!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> as you requested


Thanks for taking the time to do this. Unfortunately I need to go away on travel for a week, so it will take some time for me to perform my own local testing. The entire point of this thread is about overclocking and if the I/O subsystem performance can be improved, I'm all for that!

BTW, I am not at all surprised that Windows and AMD settings may crash into each other. So it's important to understand how to set it and what measurements to take to confirm performance is correct. Many times the changes are so subtle they are hard to notice in basic usage, but when you need that extra umpff, you wish you had all the performance available.

Cheers


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ga1ve1an*
> 
> Ok, This post is for all my fellow Crosshair V Z users. (Crosshair V may apply also) I have a question regarding a raid 0 setup. I recently purchased two 256gb Samsung 840 pros to play with, updated their firmware first before anything else and then configured these in Raid 0 on the Crosshair v z 950 SB. Port 0 and port 1 are being used. I can not get windows 8 to install on these in a raid setup. I am pretty good at troubleshooting and eventually fixing things, but this one is putting up quite a challenge.
> 
> I had previously two 128gb vertex 4 in raid 0 on these exact ports running with no problems. Played with those for a little bit and will be selling those on ebay now that I confirmed the 840 pros are good. Thing is these Samsung wont work in raid 0. I can install windows to them each separately so the drives work and there are not any problems. I have them setup right now with one with windows, and the second for programs. But if I try to get them in a Raid 0 array from the board the windows install will stop at 2-6% as it is copying installation files over. Both drives are then in a frozen state and I have to use samsung's dos secure erase program to remove the power connector to each drive for a few seconds and then secure erase. They are then working again. Learned this through speaking with a Samsung rep.
> 
> I have to believe the problem is somewhere in the configuration of the raid array through the raid rom since the vertex 4 worked fine. Something in the array setup is causing the 840 pros to be configured in a corrupt way or causing them to get in a frozen state once the installation files begin to write to the array (especially since I have seen others with 840 pros successfully in raid 0). The options when setting up the raid array are as follows
> 
> Stripe size - 64k, 128k, 256k *64*
> Gigabyte Boundary - On, Off *on*
> Fast Initialization - On, None *fast*
> Sector Size - 512, 1024, 2048, 4096 *4096 or 1024*
> Read cache - read ahead, read back *ahead*
> Write - write through, write back *back*
> I am sure it isn't the stripe size, or gigabyte boundary. I tried an install with fast Initialization on and off since it wipes the MBR when it is on, I figured it might be corrupting something. Haven't played with the different read cache and write back policies yet, only because I know that can effect performance changing them from the default. Only thing left is the sector size. Problem is I don't know what that does. I am hoping some other users here might have two 840 pros in raid 0 and what their configuration is.
> 
> I am on the latest 1302 bios for the CHVZ, I have also tried the Raid drivers from asus before the install to see if that helped. It didn't. Any suggestions and for those that do have 840 pros in raid 0 can you give some idea of what you configured during the array creation. Thanx a lot!!


try to install windows 7 on the 840's in raid 0

when installing windows 8 install *all* the raid drivers for windows 8


----------



## felix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> 1/ Raid Rom: Unsure, im using the latest (1703) bios
> 2/ Driver: 3.3.1540.35
> 3/ RAIDXpert: 4.2.3.0625
> 
> Per Disk
> 
> Write Cache Enabled
> NCQ Enabled
> 
> First Pic
> 
> RAIDXpert: Read Ahead / Write Back
> Windows: "Enable write caching on the device" checked
> 
> Second Pic
> 
> RAIDXpert: No Cache / Write Through
> Windows: "Enable write caching on the device" checked


Your Bios has the last RAID ROM known, ver.3.3.1540.17.

I would keep "No read Cache"/ Write Back". Write back increases 4K writes QD1 as Intel Controllers were doing so far.

Read Ahead would have great practical impact if we were talking about Hardware Raid Cards like LSI 9260 etc.


----------



## Tweeky




----------



## shampoo911

gentlemen... im thinking in buying the crosshair v formula z, however im having some doubts regarding temperatures and size

im currently with a sabertooth 990fx with a 8150 overclocked to 4.7ghz with 1.40v.... with power saving features (C6, Cool n' quiet, C1E) on, LLC on auto, cpu/nb 2600mhz...

temps on cpu: idle 8ºC
temps on cpu: full load 54ºC TOPS

temps on socket: idle 30ºC
temps on socket: full load 55ºC

temps on motherboard: idle 24ºC
temps on motherboard: full load 30ºC

all this info, were obtained from *CPU-ID HWMonitor*

so, my first series of questions will be:

1- How much will the temperatures vary with a CVF-Z?
2- Are the Northbridge and Southbridge heatsinks made of the same material as the Sabertooth's??? (im pretty sure that the sabertooth's are like a ceramic and aluminum alloy)

Now regarding size...

My setup includes a CoolerMaster HAF932 Advanced

according to the motherboard layout, a crossfire should be assembled with the FIRST and the THIRD pci-e slots, but they are pretty far away from each other

here are the new questions

1- will a gigabyte windforce 3 7970 crossfire fit on my case?
2- will the second gpu clash with the psu?? (it is in the bottom of the case)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:
Originally Posted by *shampoo911* 

gentlemen... im thinking in buying the crosshair v formula z, however im having some doubts regarding temperatures and size

im currently with a sabertooth 990fx with a 8150 overclocked to 4.7ghz with 1.40v.... with power saving features (C6, Cool n' quiet, C1E) on, LLC on auto, cpu/nb 2600mhz...

temps on cpu: idle 8ºC
temps on cpu: full load 54ºC TOPS

temps on socket: idle 30ºC
temps on socket: full load 55ºC

temps on motherboard: idle 24ºC
temps on motherboard: full load 30ºC

all this info, were obtained from *CPU-ID HWMonitor*

so, my first series of questions will be:

1- How much will the temperatures vary with a CVF-Z?
if all the same except motherboard then temp will be less +- 2c different

2- Are the Northbridge and Southbridge heatsinks made of the same material as the Sabertooth's??? (im pretty sure that the sabertooth's are like a ceramic and aluminum alloy)

the heat sink are almost the same in cooling

Now regarding size...

My setup includes a CoolerMaster HAF932 Advanced

according to the motherboard layout, a crossfire should be assembled with the FIRST and the THIRD pci-e slots, but they are pretty far away from each other

here are the new questions

1- will a gigabyte windforce 3 7970 crossfire fit on my case?
if the 7970 fit on the sabertooth in the HAF932 then it will fit ch5z in the HAF932

2- will the second gpu clash with the psu?? (it is in the bottom of the case)


> if the 7970 worked on the psu in the HAF932 then it will work ch5z in the HAF932


----------



## shampoo911

fair enough for me... now the crosshair is on the shopping cart... thx for the quick answer... rep!


----------



## AsanteSoul

Wondering if anyone at all can help me out here...I'm a little bothered by the issue I'm having now...I just recently put together a computer with this board, and the first few days everything was going great....but now, whenever I play a game or browse the internet...one of two things occur...either the mouse and keyboard stop working (lights are still on) and I have to "click" a button on the mouse in order to continue playing (happens every 20-30 seconds)...or, during some games, it will just take me directly to the desktop mid-game and I have to click on the game to resume playing (similar to if you crtl-esc or ctrl-alt-del out of a game)... even as I type this message every few seconds the keyboard stops working and I have to "click" in the msg box to continue writing...its almost as if everything sporadically goes to sleep until i click again to make it active...Please someone help me...


----------



## Tweeky

all hardware should be set to default first

check all of your energy saving settings bios and windows turn them off

pull up control panel go to device manager and check for any yellow marks and fix it

all power connectors attached properly

check that mouse and keyboard have only one cable attracted

is sound and or net card attached

go to Microsoft information and check for errors - msinfo.exe

go to Microsoft dxdiag.exe and check for errors

monitor temperatures for heat

update bios and all drivers


----------



## kahboom

OK so I got my crosshair v z mobo back from an rma. I tried to boot my 7950 with. 7970 BIOS and it wont even post or boot. But stock BIOS will. But yet on my regular crosshair v I was using it ran my 7950s fine.with modded BIOS.


----------



## AsanteSoul

thanks...im going to gie it a shot...btw...should I also update my motherboard's bios? I'm at 1101 if i'm not mistaken..what's the most stable bios to update to? thanks in advance


----------



## ga1ve1an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> try to install windows 7 on the 840's in raid 0
> 
> when installing windows 8 install *all* the raid drivers for windows 8


Thanks for the tips Tweeky.. Still didn't work.. Both the 840 pro's went into a frozen state at the start of file copying of the installation. Does anyone here have 840 pros successfully in Raid 0 on the Crosshair V Z. I cant get an windows install on them in Raid setup.. but normal install on them is fine. Something is not configured for them properly to run in Raid 0 off the southbridge or is causing the drives to go into a frozen state when files start to copy over to them. As I said the vertex 4's ran perfect at the default raid array settings with 64k stripe. These 840 pro's don't want to do it. Ironically the samsungs which are more known to be stable cant do the array. They are awesome in single mode, but wanted to play with them in a raid 0 array. Any other suggestions as to why they are not able to be configured in a Raid 0 array???


----------



## Pavo

Here's 4.5ghz, but my temps are high as heck. Going to play around with my loop as it's just not cooling that good right now.

Did anyone notice their nb heatsinks getting really hot? Mine are really hot to the touch and wondering if I should reseat them. Is it just normal thermal pads under it or is it thermal paste under the heatsinks? The chipset heatsink is fine, just the north one between the i/o and the cpu is hot. The whole thing is hot as heck. It gets pretty hot under stock settings and normal usage. Wonder if I might have loosened it while installing it.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavo*
> 
> Here's 4.5ghz, but my temps are high as heck. Going to play around with my loop as it's just not cooling that good right now.
> 
> Did anyone notice their nb heatsinks getting really hot? Mine are really hot to the touch and wondering if I should reseat them. Is it just normal thermal pads under it or is it thermal paste under the heatsinks? The chipset heatsink is fine, just the north one between the i/o and the cpu is hot. The whole thing is hot as heck. It gets pretty hot under stock settings and normal usage. Wonder if I might have loosened it while installing it.


its foam thermal pads


----------



## Roadking

@ga1ve1an Do you have any other drives connected. If so disconnect them before you set up RAID and before you install Windows.


----------



## ga1ve1an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> @ga1ve1an Do you have any other drives connected. If so disconnect them before you set up RAID and before you install Windows.


Nope just the two. My setup is pretty lean.. Just the stuff I need which is the two SSD;s and of course a usb 3 Patriot Magnum with Windows for the install. I don't even have ODD since I have no use for them.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ga1ve1an*
> 
> Nope just the two. My setup is pretty lean.. Just the stuff I need which is the two SSD;s and of course a usb 3 Patriot Magnum with Windows for the install. I don't even have ODD since I have no use for them.


use usb 2 from the back of your computer to install windows

usb 3 may not work until you install windows driver

then try installing windows 7 and upgrade to windows 8

then try windows 7 raid drivers at F6 to install windows 8


----------



## Tweeky

*question:* is it possible to install usb 3 drivers at F6 when installing windows 7 like one would a raid driver


----------



## ga1ve1an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> use usb 2 from the back of your computer to install windows
> usb 3 may not work until you install windows driver
> 
> then try installing windows 7 and upgrade to windows 8
> then try windows 7 raid drivers at F6 to install windows 8


Did the usb 2 thing no difference.
Never need to install raid drivers on windows 8 since they are built in.. but did it anyways and still the drives went into freeze state and start of install. Very strange. It is obvious it is at the raid array creation point. Going to try different ports now to eliminate that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> *question:* is it possible to install usb 3 drivers at F6 when installing windows 7 like one would a raid driver


Never was able to get a windows 7 copy with slipstreamed usb3 drivers, because you cant load them with f6. Trust me I tried. I like installing from usb 3 much more then from usb 2. One of the many reasons I like windows 8 so much more.


----------



## kahboom

So I'm pretty disappointed in the new chvz modo since ram overclocking is not really better nor is CPU overclocking and the fact that it does not support my HD 7950's with 7970 BIOS it wont boot with the different BIOS. So my original chv is going back in and ill probably end up selling this and the ek-fb block on eBay. Just a little disappointed.


----------



## ga1ve1an

Hey would like to thank everyone who assisted me with the 840 pro raid problem. Got it working. I seems that I have a bad second port. Port 1,3,4,5, and 6 are fine. Here are the results of the two 840 pro 256gb in raid 0.











Question is this now.. What would you all do with the port in this case. I have the SSD's plug in 3 and 4. Port 2 works if you use it just for a drive normally.. But wont configure as a Raid 0 successfully. Would you all RMA or not worth it in the odd situation I may get another board with a worse problem.


----------



## felix

I would RMA 1-2 times...if i had not been satisfied after that, i'd run over the store with a Bulldozer....


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ga1ve1an*
> 
> Hey would like to thank everyone who assisted me with the 840 pro raid problem. Got it working. I seems that I have a bad second port. Port 1,3,4,5, and 6 are fine. Here are the results of the two 840 pro 256gb in raid 0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question is this now.. What would you all do with the port in this case. I have the SSD's plug in 3 and 4. Port 2 works if you use it just for a drive normally.. But wont configure as a Raid 0 successfully. Would you all RMA or not worth it in the odd situation I may get another board with a worse problem.


not worth the hassle IMO I myself went through 4 rma's to get one good chv and my chvz isn't as good as the chv I have and I don't want to go thrown the the long process again. Its a personal preference. If it bothers u rma it if not use is as a back up hdd or CD drive port only. Are u using the latest BIOS or contacted you motherboard manufacturer in regards to the problem? Perhaps its a know issue with the board.


----------



## Tweeky

*an they said raid 0 on ssd drives was bad*

bios 1703 no mods

used raidxpert for all setting

raidxpert will not change raid setting set by motherboard bios and will not work on a boot drive

use raidxpert to delete all raid setting for drives to be updated first then reset the raid set up with raidxpert

use an independent sata or usb drive with windows 7 with internet access and raidxpert to set up raid 0 ssd drives with read ahead and write back cache setting

2 @ mushkin MKNSSD120GB-DX Chronos Deluxe 120 GB


----------



## ga1ve1an

As a thank you to all.. I have been playing with my 256GB Samsung 840 Pro SSDs in Raid 0 and playing with different sector size configurations within the AMD Array creation process. I have always wondered what the different sector sizes do and could never find info, so for others that have been looking or will be looking in the future, I configured and install one of each and ran these benches for you all.

Tweaky had mentioned that the 1024 and 4096 sector were the best. After what I have seen this seems to be true with a preference towards the 1024 sector size. The 1024 is giving the highest 4k reads while maintaining all the other performance. Also another thing I noticed is performance with the AMD driver is not as good as the windows driver for windows 8. AMD must still be working on getting stuff optimized. So these are run on windows 8 with the default windows 8 driver. I tested with the latest AMD drivers for windows 8 and performance drops off faster and my AS SSD would be in the 800 range like many others in here and in the 840 pro SSD forum. We all know the amd raid controller is not up to intel performance but obviously anything we can do to minimize speed loss helps. Here the shots...



Above is the 512 Sector



Above is the 1024 Sector



Above is the 2048 Sector



Finally the 4096 Sector

They are all fairly close but the 1024 does show the higher reads in general. The larger thing to take away is the driver consideration. Hope this helps some out there since it is something I was looking for awhile back. Took a while to do also. LOL!!!


----------



## felix

With "sector size" maybe you mean "stripe size" of Raid ?


----------



## Pavo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> its foam thermal pads


Do you mean something like this?http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=46_58_1108&products_id=36464

Thanks


----------



## ga1ve1an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> With "sector size" maybe you mean "stripe size" of Raid ?


No it is sector size... The stripe size on all of those was 64k. If you have the latest raid rom on your board it allows sector size adjustments.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> its foam thermal pads
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean something like this?http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=46_58_1108&products_id=36464
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

yep though they make better ones than 5w


----------



## felix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> yep though they make better ones than 5w


Yes they do.. 7W/mK

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p12110_Phobya-W-rmeleitpad-XT-7W-mk-1-5mm--120x20mm--2-er-Set-f-r-ramplex--innovatek--Mips--Koolance.html


----------



## Tweeky

For the best Raid 0 performance on newer AMD ASUS motherboards with SSD drives

one should have the latest SSD firmware, motherboard BIOS, and software version


----------



## felix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ga1ve1an*
> 
> No it is sector size... The stripe size on all of those was 64k. If you have the latest raid rom on your board it allows sector size adjustments.


Can you post a screenshot to understand better ? Raid ROM Setup setting or RaidXpert setting ?


----------



## ga1ve1an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> Can you post a screenshot to understand better ? Raid ROM Setup setting or RaidXpert setting ?


It is in the raid from setup. Here is a screenshot.


----------



## felix

Thank you for your info !!!! I haven't seen it so far in any raid setup manual, either in screenshot example or as a function explained in description

I try to find it in a new board's manual.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> Thank you for your info !!!! I haven't seen it so far in any raid setup manual, either in screenshot example or as a function explained in description
> 
> I try to find it in a new board's manual.


i think these raid setting are new and they maybe on newer motherboards and in the new bios's for the new motherboards

i have CH5F and after up dating the ssd firmware, motherboard bios to 1703, raid divers and raid software the advance setting be came available

i also have a M4A89TD motherboard and after updating it the advanced setting were not available

on the CH5F i was installing 2 new ssd's

it may be that i will have to do secure erase on the used drives in the M4A89TD to get them to work

there maybe raid setting written to the drives during setup that can't be changed only be erase


----------



## felix

Setting first reported here, i would take a wild guess that it refers to the logical sector size of the stripes of the raid.

No mention in any of the latest AM3+ boards' raid setup manuals.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavo*
> 
> Did anyone notice their nb heatsinks getting really hot? Mine are really hot to the touch and wondering if I should reseat them. Is it just normal thermal pads under it or is it thermal paste under the heatsinks? The chipset heatsink is fine, just the north one between the i/o and the cpu is hot. The whole thing is hot as heck. It gets pretty hot under stock settings and normal usage. Wonder if I might have loosened it while installing it.


Yes, the NB gets very hot. I would update your HWMonitor software so you can see the NB temp. I doubt you damaged or loosened anything.

Keep in mind the stock cooler moves air over the NB and VRM heatsinks. With your water-cooling of the CPU, there is no direct air flow over those heatsinks, and Asus didn't see fit to provide an active cooling solution.

An easy solution for us is to use a high CFM 80 or 60mm fan pointed right at the NB. The temps should be in the low to mid 40s at idle, and low 50s at load.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> Setting first reported here, i would take a wild guess that it refers to the logical sector size of the stripes of the raid.
> 
> No mention in any of the latest AM3+ boards' raid setup manuals.


so far the raid cache updates appear to be available for motherboards with the UEFI BIOS

all of the manuals were written before the raid cache updates were available

for motherboards with UEFI BIOS download and update to the latest BIOS and install the latest chipset diver updates


----------



## gr8sho

This isn't much different than the same adjustments we did in the old days with FAT.


----------



## DarkShooter

Hello.
Can someone tell me if the Crosshair V Formula-Z supports a kit of Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz RAM? (Item no. CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9R)


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*
> 
> Hello.
> Can someone tell me if the Crosshair V Formula-Z supports a kit of Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz RAM? (Item no. CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9R)


of course it does


----------



## DarkShooter

Thanks. Just wondering because that specific kit doesnt show on QVL


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*
> 
> Thanks. Just wondering because that specific kit doesnt show on QVL


No worries... It works just fine; just may have to set ram spd and timings in bios that's all


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> No worries... It works just fine; just may have to set ram spd and timings in bios that's all


Ohh okay...
I asked it because my current motherboard doesnt post with them on... And seen as its a previous version of the Crosshair i wasnt sure.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*
> 
> Hello.
> Can someone tell me if the Crosshair V Formula-Z supports a kit of Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz RAM? (Item no. CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9R)


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233180


----------



## mrinfinit3

Wow they really came down in price over the last few months- I'm more a fan of the Platinum's personally but that's more of a luxury rather than necessity.
I bought a set of the Patriot Viper 3's a couple months ago to replace my G-skill Snipers of the same speed and am LOVING them. They both clock to about the same however I am able to tighten up the timings more with the Vipers @ 2000+Mhz.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Hulk smash! (lol)
http://hwbot.org/competition/team_cup_2013_sc3/stage/855_2012:_llano,_trinity,_bulldozer,_piledriver/

(sorry guys repping trub. forums this year)


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233180


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> Wow they really came down in price over the last few months- I'm more a fan of the Platinum's personally but that's more of a luxury rather than necessity.
> I bought a set of the Patriot Viper 3's a couple months ago to replace my G-skill Snipers of the same speed and am LOVING them. They both clock to about the same however I am able to tighten up the timings more with the Vipers @ 2000+Mhz.


I'm a little confused. The specs on that part are no different really than my G.Skill Snipers. What we said in the past is that the chips used by G.Skill, and Corsair for that matter, don't really like the new AMD FX architecture all that much. What I've found in my testing is that to hold the XMP timings I have to run closer to 1.65V at a little over 1600MHz when overclocking the CPU to 4.9GHz. In fact, the G.Skill product packaging only speaks to Intel and not AMD.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm a little confused. The specs on that part are no different really than my G.Skill Snipers. What we said in the past is that the chips used by G.Skill, and Corsair for that matter, don't really like the new AMD FX architecture all that much. What I've found in my testing is that to hold the XMP timings I have to run closer to 1.65V at a little over 1600MHz when overclocking the CPU to 4.9GHz. In fact, the G.Skill product packaging only speaks to Intel and not AMD.


XMP timings is an Intel standard

newer motherboards like the CH5F support XMP timings under D.O.C.P. settings in the bios

memory manufactures push there advertised setting to the maxim limit under perfect conditions therefore they *may* not preform at advertised setting

memory like these *may* have the same chips under the heat spreader and memory manufactures *may* buy the same chip from the same manufacture and put there own heat spreaders on them

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%20600006050%20600006142%20600006069%20600006157&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&CompareItemList=147%7C20%2D231%2D476%5E20%2D231%2D476%2DTS%2C20%2D231%2D518%5E20%2D231%2D518%2DTS%2C20%2D231%2D554%5E20%2D231%2D554%2DTS%2C20%2D226%2D199%5E20%2D226%2D199%2DTS%2C20%2D233%2D276%5E20%2D233%2D276%2DTS

with FX- CPU's higher frequency is better like 2133 MHz or higher and then set timings as low as can be stable

all of my high preformance memory is set to 1.65v and run at a frequency 2000 MHz or more


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> XMP timings is an Intel standard
> 
> newer motherboards like the CH5F support XMP timings under D.O.C.P. settings in the bios
> 
> memory manufactures push there advertised setting to the maxim limit under perfect conditions therefore they *may* not preform at advertised setting
> 
> memory like these *may* have the same chips under the heat spreader and memory manufactures *may* buy the same chip from the same manufacture and put there own heat spreaders on them
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%20600006050%20600006142%20600006069%20600006157&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&CompareItemList=147%7C20%2D231%2D476%5E20%2D231%2D476%2DTS%2C20%2D231%2D518%5E20%2D231%2D518%2DTS%2C20%2D231%2D554%5E20%2D231%2D554%2DTS%2C20%2D226%2D199%5E20%2D226%2D199%2DTS%2C20%2D233%2D276%5E20%2D233%2D276%2DTS
> 
> with FX- CPU's higher frequency is better like 2133 MHz or higher and then set timings as low as can be stable
> 
> all of my high preformance memory is set to 1.65v and run at a frequency 2000 MHz or more


I get all that XMP vs DOCP stuff, so no problem there. But it seems a stretch to me to expect a 1600MHz rated part to run at 2000MHz or more still at the same timings let along voltage. Unless I just ended up with crappy samples.

In the choices you presented, all those specimens are greater than 2000MHz, so if you tell you can run the XMP profile at 1.65V, then it is consistent with what I'm seeing on the 1600MHz part. Now if people say they can run at the higher frequency but loosen the timings, then I call BS on that. The question here is about running the part at the advertised specs and have the CPU OC jacked up by 20%.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Well that and ram is just like a cpu for that matter... meaning we could all purchase identical ram kits and all get diff. OC results. (what tweeky was explaining)
Ram overclocking is also still inhibited by running 4x sticks...something to keep in mind.
On the Patriots I'm running 9-9-9-27 / 2050Mhz @ 1.61v
On the Snipers I run 10-11-10-28 / 2050Mhz @ 1.65v
They may be both the same internally but I believe the higher quality heat spreader makes the diff.
Either that or my g-skill's were a bad batch.
At the rate ram manufacturers have been releasing kits it would be impossible for mobo companies to put them all on the qvl list, but doesn't mean that
it will or will not work @ rated spec. I guess what Im trying to say is; as far as overclocking is concerned , like always, is a roll of the dice.

On a side note-
I am finding that tRAS has been making the largest diff. in prime/pii benchmarks


----------



## Tweeky

just for the record i do not believe anyone can buy 1600MHz ram and run it at 2133MHz with low timings

if you want high frequency ram you will have buy high frequency ram


----------



## mrinfinit3

Well ya; not with low timings---
but 1866 (OEM) to 2k+mhz is "usually" doable with minor timing and voltage adjustments


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> just for the record i do not believe anyone can buy 1600MHz ram and run it at 2133MHz with low timings
> if you want high frequency ram you will have buy high frequency ram


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> Well ya; not with low timings---
> but 1866 (OEM) to 2k+mhz is "usually" doable with minor timing and voltage adjustments


Then with that same logic, I should be able to run 1600MHz RAM at 1866MHz If you read in NewEgg you'll see people running the RAM at 2000MHz, but they don't say how.

So what would constitute _minor timing adjustment_ from a starting point of 9-9-9-24 @1.5V, and have the CPU upleveled by 20%. And sure, I understand that parts have variability, but most 8350s look to be capable of a 20% overclock. I'm looking for that similar datapoint on good quality 1600MHz G.Skill RAM.


----------



## Tweeky

if these are yours F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR

used for reference

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%2050008476%20600006050%20600006130&IsNodeId=1&page=1&bop=And&CompareItemList=147%7C20%2D231%2D460%5E20%2D231%2D460%2DTS%2C20%2D231%2D611%5E20%2D231%2D611%2DTS

first i would try setting to 1866 mhz with 9-10-9-28 at 1.6volts and see if it will boot

then try 1866 mhz with 10-11-10-30 at 1.6volts

a +0.1 volts for memory is max. and it *may* *be unsafe*


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> just for the record i do not believe anyone can buy 1600MHz ram and run it at 2133MHz with low timings
> if you want high frequency ram you will have buy high frequency ram


Agreed
[email protected]
Mushkin Ridgeback redline
Stock: 7-9-8-24-32-1T 1600 1.65v
OC: 9-11-10-28-34--1T 1966 1.7v
2133 will boot but not pass memtest/prime
wonder if IMC is capped at 2000 in this case?



Edit? and obviously not useful in my case to OC since the loose timings at current settings give negligible to worse outcomes..have to work on it again someday


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> if these are yours F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR
> 
> used for reference
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%2050008476%20600006050%20600006130&IsNodeId=1&page=1&bop=And&CompareItemList=147%7C20%2D231%2D460%5E20%2D231%2D460%2DTS%2C20%2D231%2D611%5E20%2D231%2D611%2DTS
> 
> first i would try setting to 1866 mhz with 9-10-9-28 at 1.6volts and see if it will boot
> then try 1866 mhz with 10-11-10-30 at 1.6volts
> 
> a +0.1 volts for memory is max. and it *may* *be unsafe*


Yes, the RAM in my sig is correct. At the time I bought my Snipers, I settled on the 1600MHz version for no particular reason. What I've noticed with the Digi-VRM function is that the DRAM voltage fluctuates upward as I apply load to the system. So a BIOS setting of 1.6V gets pretty close to 1.65V when I run IBT. And that's what I had to resort to again to run the RAM at the XMP profile settings, increase the voltage over the stock setting of 1.5V.

I have not done much overclocking yet with my new PSU. This may or may not make a difference, only testing will tell. When I run the test, I plan to leave my CPU overclocked. but to get the RAM frequency to increase, I will have to play with the base CPU frequency value and the CPU multiplier to hold the overall target CPU frequency of 4.9GHz. <-- Hope that was clear.








This is mostly because I want to see how far I can push the RAM in conjunction with the other subsystems also overclocked.
Once I understand better how this works, I will likely jump to 2400MHz RAM.
What seems unnatural to me is backing down timings to get a higher frequency to run.
There have been enough posts here alone to say that it is better to drop the CL down at a lower frequency than vice versa, so I might try seeing if I can run 8-9-8-24 or similar at 1600MHz just for grins. And then of course use some measurement tool to assess the change.

And FWIW, I did try some 1866 runs with Samsung wonder ram and while I could get it to post and boot into Windows, it was completely unstable under a reasonable workload and frustrated me to the point I consider the stuff junk and sent it back. It turned out to be an experiment to see if I could do more with those supposedly good parts could do but turned up empty for me.

Part of what's distracting me now is Dragonborn.


----------



## zzorro

hi guy my new c5f-z with vishera fx8350be


----------



## gr8sho

Nice!









And welcome.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quickie question:

I *need to replace the CMOS (BIOS) chip* on my Crosshair V Formula motherboard. Running 16 GB Corsair DDR-3 and AMD 6-core 1090T. (It's one of those "Don't ask, Don't tell" things as to why it got zapped. Suffice it to say, that the Duck is not responsible.)

*Can anyone speak to the reliability of the latest BIOS #1703* - Reliability, stability, problems?

Should I go with an older BIOS? #1605 or #1503, for example, my logic being older = more tested, more stable ....

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&m=Crosshair+V+Formula&hashedid=Ntfy5ioh5wbNOXsP

Thanks all. Much appreciate all your help.

To all my friends in this thread: I have not forgotten you or your kind help in the past. It's just that now I'm a bit more advanced than before, so I'm not so much in need of help. Do think of all of you though.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> Quickie question:
> 
> I *need to replace the CMOS (BIOS) chip* on my Crosshair V Formula motherboard. Running 16 GB Corsair DDR-3 and AMD 6-core 1090T. (It's one of those "Don't ask, Don't tell" things as to why it got zapped. Suffice it to say, that the Duck is not responsible.)
> 
> *Can anyone speak to the reliability of the latest BIOS #1703* - Reliability, stability, problems?
> 
> Should I go with an older BIOS? #1605 or #1503, for example, my logic being older = more tested, more stable ....
> 
> http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&m=Crosshair+V+Formula&hashedid=Ntfy5ioh5wbNOXsP
> 
> Thanks all. Much appreciate all your help.
> 
> To all my friends in this thread: I have not forgotten you or your kind help in the past. It's just that now I'm a bit more advanced than before, so I'm not so much in need of help. Do think of all of you though.


Hi Incurablegeek, long time no see you !!
I run the latest BIOS, no problems so far.
Your old 1090 is still running in my sons comp


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Your old 1090 is still running in my sons comp thumb.gif


So happy to hear that!

So you run the #1703 and no problems? Good to know. ASUS reports it to be the latest "stable" BIOS but I didn't know if it was more focused toward the Bulldozer or Traxcavator or whatever AMD was calling their latest chip.

To tell you the truth, I don't keep up so much these days primarily because I think hardware has ceased to make significant progress and Windows 8 is a good advertizement for abortion. I'm actually running Linux (Ubuntu) on one of my computers and thinking of going all open-source. Yep, I think Microsoft really stepped in it big time with Win8.

Good to hear from you. Ducks are very loyal animals you know.









Just found on the ASUS ROG site:

"It turns out that Crosshair V Formula Motherboards that were purchased before a certain date have a faulty bios chip on them that is affected by the FX processors. He (ASUS tech rep) did not tell me any details but they are sending me a new bios chip that has been fixed for FX cpu's.

Anybody wanna comment on BIOS stability for the AMD 1090T??


----------



## electech13

Have any of you here come from a Sabertooth 990Fx mobo?
I only ask to get opinions about the two and what the differences are.
And strangely I've seen many posts and polls that show many prefer or would buy the sabertooth over the Cross hair V Formula (not formula-z)...why might that be? These boards are better in almost every way right?

Just curious on your thoughts.
Thanks


----------



## electech13

Have any of you here come from a Sabertooth 990Fx mobo?
I only ask to get opinions about the two and what the differences are.
And strangely I've seen many posts and polls that show many prefer or would buy the sabertooth over the Cross hair V Formula (not formula-z)...why might that be? These boards are better in almost every way right?

Just curious on your thoughts.
Thanks


----------



## Tweeky

Sabertooth and the Cross hair V Formula are the best boards

The Cross hair V Formula has Rog features which some people like

Most likely new boards will be coming out this summer i would wait


----------



## electech13

Thanks for that info.. Yeah I knew that there were some newer boards coming out...that doesn't matter...

I just basically want to know the main differences between the Crosshair V Formula (not -Z) and the Sabertooth 990FX Rev2.0 board... and why I've seen many who would prefer (or think is better) the Sabertooth over the Crosshair? Feature wise, the Crosshair is ahead in pretty much every category...the only thing I can think of is the actual material, in that the Sabertooth board has the "military grade" hardware...so other then that.. what am I missing?

Between the two..I would assume most here (in this thread) would pick the Crosshair... but outside of here many pick the Sabertooth...why?

They are BOTH great boards..and totally fine and adequate for my needs and for the OC'ing of my 8350 chip.. (oc to 4.8-5Ghz)..Bios wise, they both are fairly close in features I take it..but not positive.. I know the Crosshair has a few more and a slightly bertter Digi+ power vrm modulator and settings to tweak it.

Any opinions and specs on these two are much appretiated!
Thanks


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> Quickie question:
> 
> I *need to replace the CMOS (BIOS) chip* on my Crosshair V Formula motherboard. Running 16 GB Corsair DDR-3 and AMD 6-core 1090T. (It's one of those "Don't ask, Don't tell" things as to why it got zapped. Suffice it to say, that the Duck is not responsible.)


is your bios gay???


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*


i would pick the Sabertooth 990FX *Rev. 2.0* over the Crosshair V Formula (not -Z) because it is new and has the latest updates for the FX cpu's and it will receive better support for a longer time than the Crosshair V Formula (not -Z)

the Crosshair V Formula - *Z* is the king but it is not better than Sabertooth it just has more options the Sabertooth cost $90 less

ASUS will concentrate on the newer boards first because that's were they make their money


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> i would pick the Sabertooth 990FX *Rev. 2.0* over the Crosshair V Formula (not -Z) because it is new and has the latest updates for the FX cpu's and it will receive better support for a longer time than the Crosshair V Formula (not -Z)
> 
> the Crosshair V Formula - *Z* is the king but it is not better than Sabertooth it just has more options the Sabertooth cost less
> 
> ASUS will concentrate on the newer boards first because that's were they make their money


Thank you very much for this info..kind of stuff I'm looking for. Much appreciated.(rep'd)


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> i would pick the Sabertooth 990FX *Rev. 2.0* over the Crosshair V Formula (not -Z) because it is new and has the latest updates for the FX cpu's and it will receive better support for a longer time than the Crosshair V Formula (not -Z)
> 
> the Crosshair V Formula - *Z* is the king but it is not better than Sabertooth it just has more options the Sabertooth cost less
> 
> ASUS will concentrate on the newer boards first because that's were they make their money


What is this Blasphemy?

Technically the Crosshair V is a better board than the Sabertooth 990FX, especially when it comes down to hardcore overclocking, There's no need for constant updates, if there is, then there must be some really buggy Sabertooth Software/BIOS's out there. Period.

No new CPU's released, besides from the new Athlon that AMD is releasing, so no need for new BIOS's, unless there's bug fixes and new CPU code.


----------



## ihatelolcats

CHV > all


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> What is this Blasphemy?
> 
> Technically the Crosshair V is a better board than the Sabertooth 990FX, especially when it comes down to hardcore overclocking, There's no need for constant updates, if there is, then there must be some really buggy Sabertooth Software/BIOS's out there. Period.
> 
> No new CPU's released, besides from the new Athlon that AMD is releasing, so no need for new BIOS's, unless there's bug fixes and new CPU code.


new athlon cpu??? want the retail fx-8300


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> new athlon cpu??? want the retail fx-8300


AMD Athlon II X2 280

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Athlon-AMD-Regor-X2-280,20944.html


----------



## incurablegeek

*Mild Rant
*

I quit being active on OCN for the simple reason that there has been *Absolutely No Progress Made* in computers in the past 3 years - nothing in motherboards, nothing in processors and definitely nothing from Microsoft that is not an Embarrassment . So I'm kinda bored actually.

I've decided to take up knitting and needlepoint.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Have any of you here come from a Sabertooth 990Fx mobo?
> I only ask to get opinions about the two and what the differences are.
> And strangely I've seen many posts and polls that show many prefer or would buy the sabertooth over the Cross hair V Formula (not formula-z)...why might that be? These boards are better in almost every way right?
> 
> Just curious on your thoughts.
> Thanks


I have a version 1 Crosshair V and have upgraded to 1703- Only problem I know of with the 1st gen bios chips was their ability to randomly drop the onboard nic and change pci-e 3 slot to 1x when 3+ gpu's are installed. But all that has been fixed since 1503.
Have run both the 8120 and the 1090T without issue made a huge impact on stability with the dozer moving up from the 140x to the 1703
Hope that helps in some way


----------



## incurablegeek

Unfortunately time does not permit me to be as "wordy" as I used to be.

Regarding:
Quote:


> Only problem I know of with the 1st gen bios chips was their ability to randomly drop the onboard nic and change pci-e 3 slot to 1x when 3+ gpu's are installed. But all that has been fixed since 1503.


Suffice it to say that the early Crosshair V Formula boards were shipped with a *defective chip*, more exactly the CMOS that holds the BIOS program (Note: BIOS is not a chip; it is a program loaded into an EPROM chip).

I know this to be true not only from reading but also from my own experience. I just purchased a replacement CMOS for my Crosshair V Formula. Replacing it is easy, if you are careful.

You can tell the supplier which BIOS to load in the CMOS.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Bios-Chip-Asus-Crosshair-V-Formula-/170917314786?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160

Hope that helps.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> Unfortunately time does not permit me to be as "wordy" as I used to be.
> 
> Regarding:
> Suffice it to say that the early Crosshair V Formula boards were shipped with a *defective chip*, more exactly the CMOS that holds the BIOS program (Note: BIOS is not a chip; it is a program loaded into an EPROM chip).
> 
> I know this to be true not only from reading but also from my own experience. I just purchased a replacement CMOS for my Crosshair V Formula. Replacing it is easy, if you are careful.
> 
> You can tell the supplier which BIOS to load in the CMOS.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Wow; you have ultimately enlightened me. In my 21 years in the business I never knew that .


----------



## Tweeky

See 1st post

*CH5F - pertaining to the CPU/NB LLC problem.* It turn out the bios chip is faulty when used with FX processors.
Have purchase date and serial number available.
ASUS (U.S. Toll Free - 1-812-282-2787)

if your CH5F not Z came with BIOS 0705 or earlier and it has not been replace then it may need a new BIOS chip to work with FX- CPU's


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Wow; you have ultimately enlightened me. In my 21 years in the business I never knew that.


I surely hope that wasn't sarcastic.

If it was, please accept my apologies for trying to be helpful. Not all the members of OCN have 21 years in the business. And for what it's worth, it is possible to purchase an eprom that will fit the board - and forget to tell the supplier to load the BIOS of your choice on it.

I too used to buy and sell eprom's and other components..

Please don't be fooled by my emoticon. I just don't take myself all that seriously


----------



## gr8sho

You can rewrite the code in the EEPROM. That's the part that you flash when you update BIOS. So if ASUS is saying the part is no good, there must have been some vintage issue or other reason the part needed to be replaced.


----------



## Tweeky

the original rom chip it self was to small to contain all the information for the new bulldozer cpu so when flashed some information would not fit on the chip

this is for motherboards manufactured before Sept. 2011 with bios 0705 or earlier installed


----------



## incurablegeek

@gr8sho,

As I mentioned, the eprom's in the first Crosshair V boards are said to be defective. In fact, there was an entire thread on OCN devoted to that issue. And Googling will tell you the same thing.

EPROM = Erasable Programmable Read Only Memory.

So by definition you can erase an EPROM and reprogram it. However, doing so will accomplish nothing if the chip itself is defective.

I know. Mine was. As were those of many others.

As a result, I don't think this is so much an issue to be debated as much as it is a factor to consider if you are having BIOS problems on your Crosshair V - or even on other boards.

By way of perspective the Intel CPU's with the MMX were initially defective. And Intel fixed the problem before releasing it into production. These things happen.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> the original rom chip it self was to small to contain all the information for the new bulldozer cpu so when flashed some information would not fit on the chip
> 
> this is for motherboards manufactured before Sept. 2011 with bios 0705 installed


Okay, I'm intrigued by this more now. Does the part contain both a ROM and an EEPROM then? Because if capacity was an issue, the old part would not be able to accept the more recent BIOS payloads.

And for those of you that have never seen a Rampage III extreme, that bad boy actually has two of these parts you can switch back and forth between. AMD ROG boards, at least the more recent vintage was not graced with this feature, but frankly I'm not feeling all that bad about it.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> @gr8sho,
> 
> As I mentioned, the eprom's in the first Crosshair V boards are said to be defective. In fact, there was an entire thread on OCN devoted to that issue. And Googling will tell you the same thing.
> 
> EPROM = Erasable Programmable Read Only Memory.
> 
> So by definition you can erase an EPROM and reprogram it. However, doing so will accomplish nothing if the chip itself is defective.
> 
> I know. Mine was. As were those of many others.
> 
> As a result, I don't think this is so much an issue to be debated as much as it is a factor to consider if you are having BIOS problems on your Crosshair V - or even on other boards.
> 
> By way of perspective the Intel CPU's with the MMX were initially defective. And Intel fixed the problem before releasing it into production. These things happen.


There is no debate. I'm just trying to understand what the defect in the part was, that's all.

About your earlier point about lack of innovation in the past 3 years, can you help me understand what happened 3 years ago that was such a big step it got your attention?

Just speaking for myself, I thought the 4 core CPU AMD put out known as the Phenom II X4 was pretty cool back in the day.

An 8 core is pretty slick too technology-wise. Too bad performance is what it is. If AMD could get the design onto a 22nm chip, they might have more real-estate to improve performance.

GPUs also seem to be making massive gains. One GTX 660Ti looks to fully eclipse my GTX 460-SLI setup and then some, so looking forward to that upgrade.

There are probably more. But you do have to be careful. I do see some newer offerings that skimp in certain areas.


----------



## incurablegeek

I'm having some difficulty understanding your post or what information you are seeking.

Regarding your question
Quote:


> About your earlier point about lack of innovation in the past 3 years, can you help me understand what happened 3 years ago that was such a big step it got your attention?


I can only answer that the last hardware I purchased was the AMD 1090T CPU and the Crosshair V board. Since then I have seen no progress in hardware or OS.

Actually, nothing happened 3 years ago that was enough to really _get my attention_, so to speak. It's just that I feel progress in both hardware and OS in effect stopped maturing at that time.

There is some talk about the coming "Quantum CPU's" but I'm pretty sure they won't be here any time soon.


----------



## HK_47

guys I am having some real issues with the lan... recently updated to windows 8, I am using the latest drivers from the intel site. now I have tried 3 different lan cables, and updated the bios to 1703, re-installed the drivers. windows is still telling me "network cable unplugged" now sometimes it will work for about 5-10 minutes then just goes back to unplugged status. anyone else have this problem?? I've heard of people RMAing the board because of lan issues?


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> recently updated to windows 8


That's your first mistake.









(Windows 8 is not an "update". It is an anomaly.)


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> That's your first mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Windows 8 is not an "update". It is an anomaly.)


It's a mistake, a piece of trash, a virus, for the dumb people who can't use a Start Menu, Taskbar and desktop.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> That's your first mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Windows 8 is not an "update". It is an anomaly.)
> 
> 
> 
> It's a mistake, a piece of trash, a virus, for the dumb people who can't use a Start Menu, Taskbar and desktop.
Click to expand...

there is still a start menu taskbar and desktop in windows 8


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> there is still a start menu taskbar and desktop in windows 8


Yes, I'm aware of that, but it's no where near as great as Windows 7.

Windows 8 is more like a (Poor Man's Windows O/S)


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> there is still a start menu taskbar and desktop in windows 8
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm aware of that, but it's no where near as great as Windows 7.
> 
> Windows 8 is more like a (Poor Man's Windows O/S)
Click to expand...

yeah, well you know, that's just like your opinion man


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> yeah, well you know, that's just like your opinion man


----------



## incurablegeek

The following is my comment on Windows 8:
Quote:


> I consider myself to be a slave to logic and critical reasoning. Nothing about Windows 8 makes any sense as a "new direction". It's nothing more than a cliche; it's a horridly mistaken prediction of the future.
> 
> But Windows 8 is not Microsoft's first big step in the doggie poop. There was Windows ME and then Windows Vista. But Windows 8 is entirely different from those "goofs" by Microsoft. It is a whole 'nother direction. And one that leads to "nowhere".
> 
> Sure ... you can get used to Windows 8.
> 
> *But, my God, you can get used to hemorrhoids too if need be.*
> 
> I had hoped for an improvement on what had gone before - and not a complete abandonment of the MS odyssey.
> 
> I see Microsoft hanging on a few more years - and then on to the ash heap. Windows 8 is to Microsoft what the PC or OS2 was to IBM. The only difference is IBM is an idea-rich and patent-rich corporation. Microsoft is not. Microsoft will not even be a player in five years.


And the following is a much more to-the-point analysis of Windows 8 by a gentleman and friend named Petrossa:
Quote:


> I feel sad. Sad because Windows 7 was such a huge improvement, it was practically like OS/2. Only less well designed internally but that's their problem. So i was hoping for the next version to be OS/2 but the next step forwards. Like incorporating real stuff, like AI.
> 
> That pissed me off the most, that they fell into the trap of running after a fad. Sure handhelds are fun and you can tweet en Fb on them. But i seriously tried to use them for anything else and didn't get anywhere but using them as entertainment centers. And hard to use ones at that.
> 
> Do i have such large clumsy fingers or is everyone born now with specially adapted piano player hands? It takes me ages to surf on a thing like that. Either you can't read what's on it without a magnifier or you need to constantly zoom in/out. And let's not even begin with site incompatibilities.
> 
> The likelyhood i'll do an excel spreadsheet on them is zero, writing a document more then 140 chars is a daunting task, etc etc.
> 
> The only way it could work is if the screen was 17" minimum and had a proper keyboard. Oh wait, we have those. Laptops.
> 
> People are really amazing how they can be manipulated into buying useless crap. Now we have to wait for the storm to blow over, so we can all go back to proper machines again. In the mean time, w7 it is.
> 
> Petrossa's 1st law of technology: Not all progress is an improvement.


*Update on my feelings about Windows 8 and the Future of Microsoft: I am now learning Linux and will go Open Source.*


----------



## Atomfix

Why though ^^? Stick with Windows 7 I guarantee every game you have on your computer won't be compatible with Linux or the graphics driver won't be as good vs Windows. Wait until Windows 9 to see if Microsoft will go for the Poor Man's Windows look again, if they do, then we can go up with Pitchforks together to Microsoft HQ.


----------



## incurablegeek

(Is there a way to delete a post?)


----------



## incurablegeek

About my BIOS problem on the Crosshair V Formula board:
Quote:


> It WAS a defective CMOS chip, either damaged with all the PSU problems or defective from the get-go as has been said about the "legacy" Crosshair V boards.
> 
> I changed out the CMOS - not like changing a CPU, especially with the maze of wiring that haunts my computer and especially if you don't have "piano fingers" (I don't.) Gotta be careful to bend the pins of the CMOS so they actually line up before you push down.
> 
> Booted up into the BIOS nicely. I changed all the settings to suit my particular needs. And for the first time I'm not getting a lot of screwball choices for boot devices (P4 Atapi, UEFI Atapi ...). The BIOS (loaded #1703 - contacted ASUS tech support twice to make sure their latest BIOS was not buggy) is normal now!
> 
> Ah, God Does Love Me, after all.


Regarding:
Quote:


> Stick with Windows 7 I guarantee every game you have on your computer won't be compatible with Linux


Some of us actually need to work for a living. I haven't played a video game since Galaga.

I think video games are a *Huge Time Suck*.









Pretty much the equivalent of Facebook or following Lindsay Lohan on Twitter.









Seriously, I do agree with you in practice and for the time being of course. Two of my computers run Win 7 Ultimate 64 bit and one runs Linux (Ubuntu), which I am learning for the future.

I was not joking about MS being finished, however, in their prediction that businessmen will all have a secretary in their lap and a hand-held device in their hand.


----------



## gr8sho

Goodness, such acrimony.

It's all good.

Even if you were never to use Metro in Windows 8 and only dealt with the desktop view, you would easily enjoy the faster performance all by itself.


----------



## gr8sho

One other thing about the point addressing stagnant technology over the past 3 years. I would throw SSDs in there. SSDs have become more accessible and the cost continues to drop. I just picked up a Samsung 250GB 840 series for a buck fifty. I probably paid close to 4 benjis for 2 OCZ Vertex 3 120GB drives. Combine the SSD with Windows 8 and you have a very fast system, especially measured at boot time. So yes, I would say this is a big step forward.

If you prefer other brands like OCZ or Crucial, I believe sales on those are comparable for the same capacity and performance.


----------



## Tweeky

SSD's are as old as the CH5F


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> SSD's are as old as the CH5F


That wasn't the point. If the cost at that time wasn't considered reasonable for the cost/GB, people may not have taken the plunge. It's possible my Solid 3 is over 2 years old. but not 3. The CHVF looks like it released in June of 2011, and that's not 3 years by my reckoning.


----------



## incurablegeek

gr8sho, I set you up with that comment about Microsoft thinking a businessman would have a secretary in his lap and a hand-held device in his hand. And you never pounced on it as a bawdy joke.









And you saw that as acrimony? Nah ... That was my tongue-in-cheek mocking of Microsoft for turning Windows into a bubble-gum blowing preteen-oriented OS. I can assure you that I really thought Win8 would be an evolutionary next step and a meaningful iteration of Win 7.

I sure hope you can understand that if I am now looking at a complete jump to LInux I really don't think there is much future for MS. Win8 represents a whole 'nother direction, and one that was poorly thought-out and leads to a dead-end.

As far as the past 3 years not producing anything noteworthy in hardware, OS or programs, I don't think anyone can seriously disagree. As for SSD's being "one giant step for mankind", all I can say is *hooie*. I have 4 SSD's and don't really think they're super special or _blazingly fast_. Why did I buy them then? Well, I was expecting them to be something really special. And they are not.

And motherboards nowadays being much more advanced than the CH5?? Please don't make me upchuckie!


----------



## shampoo911

what i think....

people will ALWAYS ***** about every new operating system:

"the GUI sucks"

"still no full support"

"it lags"

and an INFINITE amount of curses...

i say, shut up and deal with it... if you dont like Win8, get Win7 or wait for Win9... or get a mac, or linux or whatever... let's just not stray away from the main topic...

on the other hand, i just ordered my crosshair v formula z from amazon (although i have to wait like 2 or 4 weeks for it to be processed)

paired with a FX 8350 and a couple of 7970's


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> people will ALWAYS ***** about every new operating system:


Wow! Now that was insightful - and also very balanced. You may wish to post that "advisory" on other forums as well. I'm sure many will benefit from your wisdom and perspective.

Although I'm sure your experience eclipses mine greatly, I do have many thousand hours experience with DOS (both PC DOS and MS Dos), Windows 3.0, Windows 3.11, Windows NT 3.51, Window NT 4.0, Windows 2,000, Windows XP and now Windows 7. I have not loaded Windows 8 for the rather practical reason that it offers me nothing. It is not an evolution. It is an experiment gone terribly wrong.

And if my saying so truly offends you, I can only say that you will be profoundly offended on most forums you visit. All articles and posts that I have read, and that would be many, point to how the user can "get used to it". Not one have I seen touts Windows 8 as an improvement on the Windows experience.

Rest assured though, your puerile condemnation of all folks dissatisfied with Windows 8 "is what it is".


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> Wow! Now that was insightful - and also very balanced. You may wish to post that "advisory" on other forums as well. I'm sure many will benefit from your wisdom and perspective.
> 
> Although I'm sure your experience eclipses mine greatly, I do have many thousand hours experience with DOS (both PC DOS and MS Dos), Windows 3.0, Windows 3.11, Windows NT 3.51, Window NT 4.0, Windows 2,000, Windows XP and now Windows 7. I have not loaded Windows 8 for the rather practical reason that it offers me nothing. It is not an evolution. It is an experiment gone terribly wrong.
> 
> And if my saying so truly offends you, I can only say that you will be profoundly offended on most forums you visit. All articles and posts that I have read, and that would be many, point to how the user can "get used to it". Not one have I seen touts Windows 8 as an improvement on the Windows experience.
> 
> Rest assured though, your puerile condemnation of all folks dissatisfied with Windows 8 "is what it is".


im not trying to start a war over here... it is pointless... we all have different POV's... and as i said earlier... it is what i say, my point of view... i do not feel offended at all... and neither i am bragging about how much experience i have as a pc user or whatsoever, it is not the point...

i installed w8 as soon as it was available, and i dont complain about it... neither im in love of it... if it runs, it works... FOR ME (capitalized just to make it clear).

again... no offense taken... and no offense meant...


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> i say, shut up and deal with it


I took offense to that comment - as I think anyone else would.

For most of my life I have been in a position of responsibility. And in that position, I have always afforded people respect; and I have always received respect in turn.. My personal carriage and accomplishments in life also have a nice way of commanding respect.

Let me also add that people who tell me to "shut up" tend not to remain vertical very long.

You are new to this forum. I am not. The reason I do not post with great frequency anymore is not that I have lost interest; it's just that there is not so much about the CHV that I don't understand anymore.

I did however, experience what has been reported elsewhere on the net and on OCN as well and that is the CMOS (BIOS) on legacy CHV boards may be defective. Mine was. And I swapped it out today. And I reported it so others might benefit and not waste time flashing and reflashing a defective CMOS.

I also posted about the lack of progress in hardware and what most find disappointing about Win 8 and the lack of direction it reflects. It is my sincere feeling that computer science is in the doldrums, and as such is mind-numbingly boring for the first time in my life. Neither Intel nor AMD have released anything worthy of comment. Bulldozer, for example, was hyped big time; and went straight to the crusher.

I too do not wish to do battle with anyone. That is not my reputation.

However, there is some behavior and language I simply will not tolerate.

I trust I have made myself clear.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> gr8sho, I set you up with that comment about Microsoft thinking a businessman would have a secretary in his lap and a hand-held device in his hand. And you never pounced on it as a bawdy joke.












I think you have a new diliemma now though as I see Valve just ported Steam onto Linux. So you can play Galaga again.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> I see Valve just ported Steam onto Linux.


Wow. You are keeping up with old news I see. Actually lots of games can be played on Linux. And I'm sure that with the Decline and Fall of Microsoft more will be ported to Linux as well.

Here's a link for Galaga on Win 7 if anyone is interested.

http://www.windows7download.com/win7-galaga/wwycaevc.html

Galaxian was a nice spin-off too, but I digress ....









Seriously, I debated as to whether or not to pull my "come-back" post. I decided not to. OCN is not your average computer forum. We all treat each other with respect here, and I believe that should continue to be our policy.

That, and only that, was my point.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> Wow. You are keeping up with old news I see. Actually lots of games can be played on Linux. And I'm sure that with the Decline and Fall of Microsoft more will be ported to Linux as well.
> 
> Here's a link for Galaga on Win 7 if anyone is interested.
> 
> http://www.windows7download.com/win7-galaga/wwycaevc.html
> 
> Galaxian was a nice spin-off too, but I digress ....


Pumped lots of quarters into machines for both of those games.









There are probably an equal number of people that will argue they will only use Mac's, even for gaming, and that's okay. Good to have competition and choices.

BTW, I picked up a copy of Crysis 3. Crytek games have been some of the more stressful games for PCs in recent times. My GTX 460 SLI arrangement is considered medium grade. Hey, but at least it plays decently. Now if I could just get over the fact that GPUs cost more than processor or mainboard, I would like already have Keplars in my machine.


----------



## gr8sho

I will be undertaking a Windows 8 migration shortly. This will be done as a complete do over. SSDs will be secure erased and a fresh copy of the OS will be laid down.

If there are any pitfalls to look out for on the CHVF or due to RAID 0 array setup, please feel free to share your experiences.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> I will be undertaking a Windows 8 migration shortly.


gr8sho,

You have always been a kind and helpful person.

I will pray for you.


----------



## Pawelr98

Can you guys help me with my Crosshair V formula.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1363988/crosshair-v-formula-for-25/10#post_19378239
I mailny need information about this red circled area.


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Can you guys help me with my Crosshair V formula.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363988/crosshair-v-formula-for-25/10#post_19378239
> I mailny need information about this red circled area.


So many have helped me on this forum and I would love to return the favor. I just have no idea:

1) What "red circled area" you are referring to. For the life of me and perhaps my vision is failing badly but I don't see any such area.

2) What your problem or question is.

Re:
Quote:


> Looks a lot better after cleaning with compressor


Only thing I can say about that is I hope you are not blowing air on your motherboard from what I picture when you say "compressor".

I use only the Data Vac ED-500 Portable Vacuum Cleaner http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16896367002

I can assure you it is very powerful, very effective - and very safe. Also, when you do anything inside your computer, please be sure to use vinyl or latex gloves and a static strap. Here is the one I use: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16899261005

Sound advice: Static electricity is not your friend. With only one oops!, you can become the King of RMA.

I hope I am not talking down to you. If so, please forgive. For what it's worth, if it's a mistake, I've made it.


----------



## Pawelr98

There's small red circle close to cpu socket.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> There's small red circle close to cpu socket.


at the factory they put smoke in them little parts

if you break it then you will let the smoke out


----------



## richie_2010

tweeky: y is that


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> tweeky: y is that


Let It Be Known

I am inviting all members of this esteemed forum on a

Snipe Hunt


----------



## Tweeky

so that when you break it you will know which part is smoking


----------



## gdesmo

Can I be added ? Not quite finished this homage to my main street bike, Crosshair V Formula-Z with 8150.


----------



## adm120

I have a Crosshair V MB and Intel 335 SSD, AMD FX 8. Not overclocking.

Getting Blue screen playing StarCraft -" System Service Exception" is reported error. any idea *** causes this?


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adm120*
> 
> I have a Crosshair V MB and Intel 335 SSD, AMD FX 8. Not overclocking.
> 
> Getting Blue screen playing StarCraft -" System Service Exception" is reported error. any idea *** causes this?


Did you install the amd fx patch for windows 7 which requires win7 Sp1 to be installed for the patch to work?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Did you install the amd fx patch for windows 7 which requires win7 Sp1 to be installed for the patch to work?


This actually brings up a good question on Windows 8. Anyone know if the task dispatcher in the new OS is better suited to handle an 8 core CPU. That is to say, does not need any patch like Windows 7 had?


----------



## Droviin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> This actually brings up a good question on Windows 8. Anyone know if the task dispatcher in the new OS is better suited to handle an 8 core CPU. That is to say, does not need any patch like Windows 7 had?


It does not. Windows 8 was designed with multi-core CPUs in mind and can handle the task assignment on 8 cores. It even slightly improved Bulldozer and Piledriver performance over Windows 7.


----------



## shampoo911

so... i ordered a crosshair v formula z and a 8350... they will arrive in a couple of days... should i be worried about the bios? or will it work straight out of the box...


----------



## mwl5apv

it will work right out of the box.

You only had to worry about the BIOS issue if the board was one of the first ones made. And that was with the Crosshair V Formula. The Crosshair V Formula-Z is a completely new revision.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> so... i ordered a crosshair v formula z and a 8350... they will arrive in a couple of days... should i be worried about the bios? or will it work straight out of the box...


If I were doing this, I would flash the latest BIOS if the board isn't already setup with it. With some rare exceptions, being on the latest BIOS is usually the best course of action.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droviin*
> 
> It does not. Windows 8 was designed with multi-core CPUs in mind and can handle the task assignment on 8 cores. It even slightly improved Bulldozer and Piledriver performance over Windows 7.


That all stands to reason, so thanks for that. I hadn't gotten around to researching it myself so glad to know this is the case. Even with the patches on Windows 7 applied, it never seemed if the processors were loaded uniformly unless I was running something severe like IBT or P95.

From my limited experience with Windows 8 so far, it is appearing I can get OS boot to happen as fast or faster than clearing through all the BIOS screens. This would be more the case if I add the OPROM option.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> it will work right out of the box.
> 
> You only had to worry about the BIOS issue if the board was one of the first ones made. And that was with the Crosshair V Formula. The Crosshair V Formula-Z is a completely new revision.


From my experience with CIVF I can say that even if your mobo don't have support for Vishera It can run normally (CIVF can run vishera but it's not officialy supported).


----------



## kahboom

Windows 8 feels snapper and does not need a patch however drivers and support is not there yet unlike windows 7 and do you really want to deal with metro? And the apps which make it feel like a smart phone? I have tried it for spittle while beta and full version which I got from a friend and even using classic shell to make it feel like windows 7 its just not quite the same at least for me. Ill wait for the next version of windows or possibly move to linux in the future perhaps dual boot. Games are about the same too slightly lower performance benchmarks its the same as gaming same too slightly lower performance but it keeps getting better. Mabey within the year or two it will be better once drivers offer better support it will take little while.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> so... i ordered a crosshair v formula z and a 8350... they will arrive in a couple of days... should i be worried about the bios? or will it work straight out of the box...


my first one was doa second one I used the BIOS flash button on the back of the board. Anything after BIOS 70x will work with piledriver


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Windows 8 feels snapper and does not need a patch however drivers and support is not there yet unlike windows 7 and do you really want to deal with metro? And the apps which make it feel like a smart phone? I have tried it for spittle while beta and full version which I got from a friend and even using classic shell to make it feel like windows 7 its just not quite the same at least for me. Ill wait for the next version of windows or possibly move to linux in the future perhaps dual boot. Games are about the same too slightly lower performance benchmarks its the same as gaming same too slightly lower performance but it keeps getting better. Mabey within the year or two it will be better once drivers offer better support it will take little while.


Metro is not a concern to me. But performance is.

Are you saying that gaming performance is less on Windows 8? That's a concern. If you have any links handy, would like to read up on this.


----------



## shampoo911

so i shouldn't worry then... just pop the cpu in, power up, and it should boot right? chances are, that the first thing im going to do, is a bios update... to have everything in check...


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> so i shouldn't worry then... just pop the cpu in, power up, and it should boot right? chances are, that the first thing im going to do, is a bios update... to have everything in check...


you can up date the bios with only a power supply connected

http://rog.asus.com/technology/republic-of-gamers-motherboard-innovations/usb-bios-flashback/


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> so i shouldn't worry then... just pop the cpu in, power up, and it should boot right? chances are, that the first thing im going to do, is a bios update... to have everything in check...


I happened to be online at the egg checking if this was released yet (an hourly event lol) as it became available for the first time and purchased on the spot. It came with the very first bios and it loaded right up. No need to worry man!


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Metro is not a concern to me. But performance is.
> 
> Are you saying that gaming performance is less on Windows 8? That's a concern. If you have any links handy, would like to read up on this.


http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3412/2/gaming-in-windows-8-vs-windows-7-whats-the-difference-in-performance-performance-amd-radeon-hd-7970 full support is not there yet games are all over the place so it will be a little while for the drivers too catch up remember its fairly new type of kernal so venders are still in the works with it since Microsoft keep making changes from beta to beta


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3412/2/gaming-in-windows-8-vs-windows-7-whats-the-difference-in-performance-performance-amd-radeon-hd-7970 full support is not there yet games are all over the place so it will be a little while for the drivers too catch up remember its fairly new type of kernal so venders are still in the works with it since Microsoft keep making changes from beta to beta


For sure the gaming argument is a wash. Given that GEForce drivers (this is what I use) have been updated substantially since the almost 3 months time the study was done, any gap has likely been closed. Perhaps AMD is a little behind in this area.

I believe an argument can be made that FX owners would be better served by running on 8. And if Metro is that much of an issue, I suppose applying the hack to restore the start button could always be used.


----------



## gr8sho

I had mentioned a few posts back that booting Windows 8 is faster than Windows 7. It is looking like this coming weekend will be the actual install event. For now, I'm just posting some tourist info.

Using unscientific stopwatch method, I timed a 28 second interval from power on to when the OS starts booting. Windows 7 reports 16 seconds as its uptime number. Refer to my system details to see what's involved with the one notable exception that I don't have any of my other HDDs connected. Just the SSDs and optical drive are present.

I'd love to see someone with a CHVF-Z post their equivalent power on number. To make the comparison proper, it would need to account for a RAID-0 configuration, with no active OPROM. To inventory all of the BIOS customizations would take a fair bit of time and so not sure what else to include.


----------



## felix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> To make the comparison proper, it would need to account for a RAID-0 configuration, *with no active OPROM*. .


What exactly do you mean by that ? Maybe the OPROM Post screen ?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> What exactly do you mean by that ? Maybe the OPROM Post screen ?


Right. BIOS defaults with that screen active. The normal behavior is to have the OPROM search for a device. For the vast majority, I suspected that is wasted effort, so in more recent BIOS revisions, a way to disable that function exists but still allows access to devices connected to those ports..

By inverse logic, the RAID boot ROM is not normally active. In my case though I do use it and pay a time penalty to allow the ROM to detect and activate my array. Clearly the CHVF does take a bit of time to get a running start before the OS is booted. A minor nit I suppose since I'm not doing cold starts all the time.


----------



## felix

I can't think of a m/b that does not show the Raid Option Rom post...that is an inevitable con, adding latency to the system....still better than the post time for PCI-E Raid Card...


----------



## mrinfinit3

Hey guys, just did a re-instal of open hardware monitor... forget what temp1 and temp 2 were on this board lol
/facepalm... should have wrote it down
I do have the actualy "hardline" sensors installed but would really like to use oHWmon for my g15 lcd


----------



## mrinfinit3

Welp...scratch that for "immediate" help as my board just died









Scrounging around my shed looking for the old epprom programmer now as I really don't feel like waiting the 3 weeks for asus to get a new one to me...*sigh*
(still had them send me one tho...why not rite? Its free)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> Welp...scratch that for "immediate" help as my board just died
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrounging around my shed looking for the old epprom programmer now as I really don't feel like waiting the 3 weeks for asus to get a new one to me...*sigh*
> (still had them send me one tho...why not rite? Its free)


if its the bios, power down the board, put the bios on a thumb drive (formated 32 bit) and rename the file to C5F.ROM and plug it in to rog port and hold rog button for 5 seconds and then wait for the bios to flash

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?1142-How-to-use-ASUS-ROG-USB-BIOS-Flashback&highlight=crosshair+bios+flash


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> if its the bios, power down the board, put the bios on a thumb drive (formated 32 bit) and rename the file to C5F.ROM and plug it in to rog port and hold rog button for 5 seconds and then wait for the bios to flash
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?1142-How-to-use-ASUS-ROG-USB-BIOS-Flashback&highlight=crosshair+bios+flash


Ya I tried that last night bud..








But I left it without power overnight so will try it again.
Also tried the cdrom as per Asus.
Really, REALLY wish they would fix it to where we could hotflash via ROG connect--wishful thinking though.
Is the original 0404 board, so guess I should have updated the chip itself a long time ago.

*edit** Question-
Should I have removed the cpu/gpu's/ram prior to attempting the re-flash?
Also; The CHV does not support "Flash Back" instead it uses the older "Crash Free" recovery method


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> Welp...scratch that for "immediate" help as my board just died
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrounging around my shed looking for the old epprom programmer now as I really don't feel like waiting the 3 weeks for asus to get a new one to me...*sigh*
> (still had them send me one tho...why not rite? Its free)


What happened?


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> What happened?


System shut down in the middle of use, upon reboot I got a bios corruption error but could still get into the uefi bios to update. Loaded my USB drive with the 1603 bios since 1703 hated it when I did would decide to do more "crazy" over clocks on the ram side. Reflashed like Ive done 100x before .... this time though, it went sour.







After going through the rig yesterday though , I did find a Sata short. Not sure on the consequence of that nor it's effects on bios failure or its ability to be able to restore....But its there....may have been the cause of the original shut down.
Not worried, Andrea (runs the bios dept for Asus North America) is going to take care of it by sending me a new chip and board. If it ends up being the board itself then I send the board back. Kind of like a cross ship...except I'm doing the trouble shooting . "Used to" own an authorized repair center/ retail shop ,luckily there's still someone at Asus that remembers that and is able to give me a lil bit of lead way.

Sorry for the typos.... not used to this "touch" keyboard on this tablet yet


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> System shut down in the middle of use, upon reboot I got a bios corruption error but could still get into the uefi bios to update. Loaded my USB drive with the 1603 bios since 1703 hated it when I did would decide to do more "crazy" over clocks on the ram side. Reflashed like Ive done 100x before .... this time though, it went sour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After going through the rig yesterday though , I did find a Sata short. Not sure on the consequence of that nor it's effects on bios failure or its ability to be able to restore....But its there....may have been the cause of the original shut down.
> Not worried, Andrea (runs the bios dept for Asus North America) is going to take care of it by sending me a new chip and board. If it ends up being the board itself then I send the board back. Kind of like a cross ship...except I'm doing the trouble shooting . "Used to" own an authorized repair center/ retail shop ,luckily there's still someone at Asus that remembers that and is able to give me a lil bit of lead way.
> 
> Sorry for the typos.... not used to this "touch" keyboard on this tablet yet


That's a good customer service story.









Let us know if the BIOS chip gets you going. That SATA short sounds bad. Is that just a fluke or is it something the board is prone to having?


----------



## richie_2010

hi guys i need some help, i was swapping over my rams to my hypers and before i did that i set the bios to default reset bios turned off comp from psu turned on and reset bios again and pressed the mem ok button to calibrate the rams and all im getting is the beeps, as soon as i put one stick of trident x in it boots









ive tried for the last half hour one stick in each slot and nothing,
even tried the sticks out my sis in laws comp and it wouldnt work but they do as using her comp now


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> and pressed the mem ok button to calibrate the rams


Remind me where this Mem OK button is. I see reference to it in the manual, but I can't locate it.

But clearing CMOS with the part installed is the right way to get the hardware properly recognized by the system. If you can't get the button on the rear I/O panel to work, you could always try the old fashioned way and remove the onboard battery and move the jumper cap. See section 2.2.7.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> That's a good customer service story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know if the BIOS chip gets you going. That SATA short sounds bad. Is that just a fluke or is it something the board is prone to having?


The short was kind of my fault-
I had one of my SSDs tied up a lil' too tight and over time it actually snapped the sata connection which then was grounding itself against the chasis. I "think
it is what may have caused the system to fail during use originally. Bah ... it was a cheap %#$ Kingston SSD in need of replacing anyway


----------



## richie_2010

The men ok button is in the top corner of the board near the ram slots.
I finally got it to work put one stick I all the slots n beep beep beep tried the other n it booted, turned off cleared CMOS n put other stick in.
It works the comp sees 4 gb windows sees 4gb but only 2gb useable, need do a reformat anyway.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> The men ok button is in the top corner of the board near the ram slots.
> I finally got it to work put one stick I all the slots n beep beep beep tried the other n it booted, turned off cleared CMOS n put other stick in.
> It works the comp sees 4 gb windows sees 4gb but only 2gb useable, need do a reformat anyway.


You really forced me to read the manual more thoroughly. Of course in the process I'm always amused by the grammatical errors the Asus folks leave behind.

The GO button has a dual personality. I've never actually attempted to use that for the MemOK function. Based on your experience, it seems perhaps the experience wasn't so good.

BTW, I did notice there is yet a third way to clear CMOS, and that's by using ROG Connect. If you have a spare laptop laying around, it can help with some of these basic tasks.


----------



## kahboom

Rip to my wife's crosshair v the vrms exploded only running at 4ghz on stock clocks board was 8 months old but was an open box item from newegg which came in a rma box from Asus so I didn't have high hopes for it. But I had a new crosshair v-z in a box so that went in. Only other thing the board took out was my old fx8150 so I put an even older 955be in till I get something better since she only really pays bills or plays Facebook games on it anyway but she's already saying its too slow.


----------



## mwl5apv

if the vrm's blew shouldn't that be covered udner warranty? I know asus' rma is a nightmare(Im still dealing with them myself with my cvf) but I would give them a call.


----------



## kahboom

yeah it is i just submitted today this would be my fouth rma for a crosshair v , i bought this one because i was rma'ing my other one at the time


----------



## Tweeky

if you count rog connect then there are 4 ways to clear the cmos

1. rog connect

2.

3.

4.

this is only a test


----------



## richie_2010

Its ok guys its my hyoers fault there dead one brings loads memtest errors the other wont work whatsoever.
rip hypers


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> yeah it is i just submitted today this would be my fouth rma for a crosshair v , i bought this one because i was rma'ing my other one at the time


mmmmm.......toasty.....

4th RMA? Im assumng it wasn't for blown vrm's each time. best of luck to ya with it. hopefully it doesnt go anything like what i've been through with asus.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> mmmmm.......toasty.....
> 
> 4th RMA? Im assumng it wasn't for blown vrm's each time. best of luck to ya with it. hopefully it doesnt go anything like what i've been through with asus.


No this was the first time a vrm has ever blown on me, other issues was LLC always set on extreme or ethernet not working, and sensors not working, this board was just running stock voltage with LLC set on regular and it blew, that is too funny, Since my other board is overclocked all the time with my piledriver cpu.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> No this was the first time a vrm has ever blown on me, other issues was LLC always set on extreme or ethernet not working, and sensors not working, this board was just running stock voltage with LLC set on regular and it blew, that is too funny, Since my other board is overclocked all the time with my piledriver cpu.


Maybe they're rebelling to the use of watercooling in the desert.


----------



## Tweeky

you can't use water cooling in the desert you have to use steam cooling


----------



## mrinfinit3

U know they really should have kept the VRM fan setup like they had in the older models. Yes it was noisy but it worked--especially for us water cooling guys.
I thought my old 980A MSI board's VRMs got hot... but damn....
I have resorted to the old ugly Antec Spot Cool fan as I don't exactly have much room for more cooling "fans" with 3x rads installed in the case.(2x 360 + 1x 240) I refuse to mount
the rads externally lol


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> U know they really should have kept the VRM fan setup like they had in the older models. Yes it was noisy but it worked-*-especially for us water cooling guys.*
> I thought my old 980A MSI board's VRMs got hot... but damn....
> I have resorted to the old ugly Antec Spot Cool fan as I don't exactly have much room for more cooling "fans" with 3x rads installed in the case.(2x 360 + 1x 240) I refuse to mount
> the rads externally lol


This is actually a bit if a peeve of mine too. Because an ROG board, the CHVF being the AMD high-end and only version, is one intended to be used by enthusiasts, there are no provisions to cool that area of the board, and the designers knew that the NB and VRM quadrant needed some form of direct active cooling when watercooling and/or overclocking is involved. And even if they didn't want to include an extra fan in the bundle of accessories, something more could have been done either by providing a bracket or some form of mounting solution to get a fan blowing down on the heatsink. This business of having to place an auxiliary fan resting on the VGA card to cool that area, and I've seen enough people do this now to know this is the new normal, just seems hokie.

If I get around to it, I will ask the question directly on the ASUS ROG boards about explaining their design decisions in this area (pun intended).


----------



## kahboom

Once I get the board rmaed I have an ek-fb to put on it plus now I can upgrade the CPU since it was taken out just needed an excuse to give the wife it was just not the one I was hoping for but it works out.


----------



## AccellGarage

Finally I have 4 stik Memory 8GiB kit (4x2GiB) by Kingston Value PC1333 CL9 1.5v
and good overclock memory speed rated 2200 (1100Mhz) with tighter Timing 9-11-9-28 2T 1.7v

Validate :

http://valid.canardpc.com/2722061

Screen :


----------



## Neon Lights

I have a quick question (I will probably find out myself soon): If I plug in four AMD Radeon HD 7970 into an ASUS Crosshair V Formula Z, will I be able to operate them in Quadfire? I am aware of the speciications that are given by the manufacturer, however, from my experience I can tell that these are not always true.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon Lights*
> 
> I have a quick question (I will probably find out myself soon): If I plug in four AMD Radeon HD 7970 into an ASUS Crosshair V Formula Z, will I be able to operate them in Quadfire? I am aware of the speciications that are given by the manufacturer, however, from my experience I can tell that these are not always true.


I see the claims too. At one point I believed the non-Z board would support this. In both situations though, the problem you can see by looking at the board layout is without a PCIE extender for the fourth red connector, there is no physical way to add that fourth double wide card. I haven't been able to locate the spacer, but I seemed to recall one was to be available.


----------



## ihatelolcats

pcie extension ribbons are available. try searching this thread for quadfire i think its been discussed before


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> pcie extension ribbons are available. try searching this thread for quadfire i think its been discussed before


I've got one of those PCI-E Extension ribbons, they work out pretty well, no loss in performance or latency.

I used it when I had a ATI 5970 it was too long for my case.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> pcie extension ribbons are available. try searching this thread for quadfire i think its been discussed before


Apparently the two are not necessarily the same thing. Nevertheless the pointer to extension ribbon was key. I thought perhaps Asus would offer that as an option for the Z board but didn't notice it anywhere.

If anyone has a Crosshair variant with four double-wide GPU cards installed, would love to see a pic posted here. Mostly curious about the mounting solution used for the fourth card.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> This is actually a bit if a peeve of mine too. Because an ROG board, the CHVF being the AMD high-end and only version, is one intended to be used by enthusiasts, there are no provisions to cool that area of the board, and the designers knew that the NB and VRM quadrant needed some form of direct active cooling when watercooling and/or overclocking is involved. And even if they didn't want to include an extra fan in the bundle of accessories, something more could have been done either by providing a bracket or some form of mounting solution to get a fan blowing down on the heatsink. This business of having to place an auxiliary fan resting on the VGA card to cool that area, and I've seen enough people do this now to know this is the new normal, just seems hokie.
> 
> If I get around to it, I will ask the question directly on the ASUS ROG boards about explaining their design decisions in this area (pun intended).


If u want/need the direct e-mail to asus engineering pm me (don't want them flooded with useless emails from EVERY kid on this site)
When/if u send the email let me know and Ill do the same.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Apparently the two are not necessarily the same thing. Nevertheless the pointer to extension ribbon was key. I thought perhaps Asus would offer that as an option for the Z board but didn't notice it anywhere.
> 
> If anyone has a Crosshair variant with four double-wide GPU cards installed, would love to see a pic posted here. Mostly curious about the mounting solution used for the fourth card.


Awww made mine into single slot... Beware...running the 4th slot will cause pci-e to drop to 4x. Better to use tri-fire/3-way sli IMO


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> If u want/need the direct e-mail to asus engineering pm me (don't want them flooded with useless emails from *EVERY kid on this site*)
> When/if u send the email let me know and Ill do the same.


Why does it bother you so much that you need to give it out by PM only?


----------



## gr8sho

Hi Everyone, I'm in the market for a new high-end video card. I've owned mid-range ATI and Nvidia cards for the most part, but now looking at GTX 680 or Radeon 7970 cards. If anyone wants to either reply here or PM me with objective feedback, I'd appreciate that. Perhaps even based on personal experience.

FWIW, I've already spent some time on Newegg's site reading feedback.

One of the things now that is a bit painful to see for us AMD fanboys is the idea that the 990FX chipset is starting to show its age. Nevertheless I'm still expecting excellent performance So even though the cards I mentioned are PCI-E 3.0 compliant and our boards are not, at least the card will be future-proofed for a bit of time.

BTW, my GTX 460 SLI setup has served me very well. I can run the core clock at 830 MHz and Crysis 3 was able to play on a 1080p display with reasonably good graphics settings. But now it's time to move on.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon Lights*
> 
> I have a quick question (I will probably find out myself soon): If I plug in four AMD Radeon HD 7970 into an ASUS Crosshair V Formula Z, will I be able to operate them in Quadfire? I am aware of the speciications that are given by the manufacturer, however, from my experience I can tell that these are not always true.


Yes it can be done, I have done it with one of these:



They run about $50, stay away from the cheap $8 ones on eBay and the like.

http://www.adexelec.com/pciexp.htm


----------



## kahboom

Crosshair v z supports 4way crossfire and sli with an extender 8x/8x/8x/8x while the regular chv does not officially support it like others said since the last pci-e port is only 4x. I know Asus has an extender that fits in two slots and turns them into four and would run normal speeds but it raises too high from the board and really only a test Bench would be ideal to use one.


----------



## kahboom

After looking its called an Rog xpander and supports 16x/16x/16x/16x http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG_Xpander/


----------



## Neon Lights

I have four AMD Radeon HD 7970s. They are all watercooled and use only one PCIe slot each (I have exchanged the PCI slot covers with single-slot ones).
If doing as I said works, does anyone know in what way the connection speed for each of the four PCIe slots would be arranged? I myself think that it would probably be arranged either x16/x8/x8/x4 or x8/x8/x8/x8.

For those who care to know, as far as I know, I will test said thing this evening, therefore I do not need an answer to my question(s) that badly.


----------



## kahboom

On a regular chv it is 16x/8x/8x/4x or 8x/8x/8x/4x not sure which one but the book Manuel does not give an example for for cards only that the bottom is 4x and 16x/0x/16x for two cards and 16x/8x/8x for three cards. I would lean towards the second example since its limited to 32lanes for.the pcie but you wont really no till you try.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> After looking its called an Rog xpander and supports 16x/16x/16x/16x http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG_Xpander/


it reads like this only supports the rampage iii motherboard


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> it reads like this only supports the rampage iii motherboard


Yes, that's what I read too, and probably explains why I hadn't found it in my search.

But I have one of those motherboards in my household, and it gives me an idea for a future project.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yes it can be done, I have done it with one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> They run about $50, stay away from the cheap $8 ones on eBay and the like.
> 
> http://www.adexelec.com/pciexp.htm


Iv

My PCI-E ribbon is one of those super cheap ones... got mind for around £3.... It's rock solid also! It's in a protective IDE Cable like form......


----------



## kahboom

Rog xpander will fit the it has to do with the spacing between.the slots. It will fit some non Asus boards even.


----------



## Hate420

Gr8sho. I recently purchased one msi 7970 power edition. Its the same videocard as the lightning minus the factory OC, down to the dual bios. Overclocks just as well as all the lightning reviews and runs pretty damn cool on air considering, with mx-4 paste. I was torn between the msi gtx680 and msi 7970 but i went with ati msi cards again for easy overclocking without modifying the bios. Just wish the leds were red.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Why does it bother you so much that you need to give it out by PM only?


Because I work with these people (Asus USA) almost on a weekly basis.....

I'll give out via pm because I keep a list just in case there are any problems. The line that goes to the Engineering office doesn't have any type of pre-screening process like the tech support line does.
So every time the phone rings over there it causes some to halt their work in order to deal with that phone call.
Normally not a big deal, but that office houses roughly 7'ish employees (engineers). They do allocate a couple hours of their day for returning phone calls to business' , education,and integrators (Also know as 4th lvl support). But if they ended up having the added duty of a phone back log...it wouldn't be very good new for all those end-users out there. Especially since those are the guys that get us those HOT new boards and much needed bios updates.
Know what I mean?


----------



## sumonpathak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> Because I work with these people (Asus USA) almost on a weekly basis.....
> 
> I'll give out via pm because I keep a list just in case there are any problems. The line that goes to the Engineering office doesn't have any type of pre-screening process like the tech support line does.
> So every time the phone rings over there it causes some to halt their work in order to deal with that phone call.
> Normally not a big deal, but that office houses roughly 7'ish employees (engineers). They do allocate a couple hours of their day for returning phone calls to business' , education,and integrators (Also know as 4th lvl support). But if they ended up having the added duty of a phone back log...it wouldn't be very good new for all those end-users out there. Especially since those are the guys that get us those HOT new boards and much needed bios updates.
> Know what I mean?


possible to get the mail ID?

PM ed...


----------



## mrinfinit3

Update on the new bios chip for those who were following the topic-

SO they sent me a replacement chip that got the system up and running again, so I sent back the new board the sent me with it. (Didn't need both)
Thing is they sent me the chip which is used in the Z... not a problem as it's basically the same thing. Now I have a bunch of new bios options..(cool gives me something to play with) I just have to be careful when making any changes with the LLC and the new chip adds functions to that which do not pertain to my board. (Thus why the Z has additional/larger caps) The board think's I have 2 additional PCI-e 1x slots and no PCI though; lol not big deal as I didn't use the 1 my board has. I just moved my PCI-e1x NIC to the bottom PCI-e 4x/8x slot . Luckily since it's a 1x card I still get full 16x-8x-8x to my 3 GPUs. The new chip gave me back the use of my on-board NIC so after testing the total performance between the 2 NICs I may add in a 4th GPU depending if the on board work just as well as my stand alone Intel NIC.
As far as overclocking is concerned-
The chip seems to have a bit more head room + stability. I can fully boot into windows at 5Ghz now where as before I;d have to boot at 4.9Ghz and use AI suite to do the rest when benching. Only bad thing is... it did come with bios vers. 1703 and as I said before ...it just kills my ram overclockability. Where I was able to both bench and game with 8Gb 1866Mhz Patriot Viper IIIs @ 2250Mhz 9-10-9-27 @ 1.61v ; now it seems the best I could do with them is 2000Mhz @ 10-11-10-32 between 1.65v-1.66v... However with CPU cores hovering around 16*C @ idle / 48*C @ load
I'll deall with the lesser ram clocks. May be even try to downclock the sticks to <1600Mhz and go for a Cas 7 setup.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumonpathak*
> 
> possible to get the mail ID?
> 
> PM ed...


You sure can bud,
I'm out of the office rite now... but when I get back in Ill pm it to you


----------



## mwl5apv

Hey guys, quick question. I recently got a NIB CrosshairV Formula from Asus after battling their RMA dept for over a month. With this new board, I notice my NB temps are higher then they were on my old board. My old board would idle between 47-50C and go 52-57C while gaming. This new board idles at 50-54C and goes all the way up to 57-60+C while gaming. This seemsa bit high and is out of my comfort zone to be honest.

I was thinking of removing the heatsink on it and replacing the thermal paste over the NB. How do I got about removing it? Is it just a matter of removing the screws on the back and front of the board? And I know the the TIM used stock is that stuff that really hardens up and is a PITA to remove, whats the best way to remove it? And is there any specific thermal tape I need to use on the VRM's when I put the heatsink back ok? Or will I be able to re-use the tape thats on them right now?


----------



## The Sandman

Simply remove screws yes.
I used alcohol to clean off old TIM. And yes it is a PITA.
I used some MX4 on my NB, (non conductive)
best to replace the pads and according to EK they recommend using just a small amount of TIM along with the pads to enhance cooling.
I'd replace the pads if you're going to take it apart.


----------



## ihatelolcats

60 is fine


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Simply remove screws yes.
> I used alcohol to clean off old TIM. And yes it is a PITA.
> I used some MX4 on my NB, (non conductive)
> best to replace the pads and according to EK they recommend using just a small amount of TIM along with the pads to enhance cooling.
> I'd replace the pads if you're going to take it apart.


I am planning on using AS5 as that is what I have always used and left in my arsenel.

Now, when you say a little thermal past along with the thermal pads....would i go vrm--paste--pad--heatsink? or vrm--pad--paste--heatsink?

and where would i get my hands on some thermal pads? I have searched through frys, MC and tiger with no luck. could it be called something else?


----------



## Tweeky

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g8/c487/list/p1/Thermal_Interface-Thermal_Pads_Tape.html?id=CRAyhcI6


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g8/c487/list/p1/Thermal_Interface-Thermal_Pads_Tape.html?id=CRAyhcI6


http://microcenter.com/product/391681/Thermal_Conductive_Heatsink_Cooling_Pad_5-Pack#

I am assuming that will work then. Is there a difference in quality of pads? Will one set cool or transfer heat better than the other per say? And I also see different thicknesses. which one is sued on our boards?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> I am planning on using AS5 as that is what I have always used and left in my arsenel.
> 
> Now, when you say a little thermal past along with the thermal pads....would i go vrm--paste--pad--heatsink? or vrm--pad--paste--heatsink?
> 
> and where would i get my hands on some thermal pads? I have searched through frys, MC and tiger with no luck. could it be called something else?


I would use a scale to measure what stock thickness is after removing. Mine were approx 1 mm thick on my CHV-Z yours should be the same.
AS5 is not the way to go, you'll want/need a non conductive paste such as MX4. I went VRM, very small amount MX4, pad, than HS.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7864/thr-50/EK_Replacement_Motherboard_Mosfet_Block_Thermal_Pad_90mm_x_15mm_-_680i_790i_Asus1233a_GA_X38_Others.html?tl=g8c487
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12125/thr-95/Arctic_MX-4_Super_High_Performance_Non-Conductive_Thermal_Compound_4g.html?tl=g8c127s769


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I would use a scale to measure what stock thickness is after removing. Mine were approx 1 mm thick on my CHV-Z yours should be the same.
> AS5 is not the way to go, you'll want/need a non conductive paste such as MX4. I went VRM, very small amount MX4, pad, than HS.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7864/thr-50/EK_Replacement_Motherboard_Mosfet_Block_Thermal_Pad_90mm_x_15mm_-_680i_790i_Asus1233a_GA_X38_Others.html?tl=g8c487
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12125/thr-95/Arctic_MX-4_Super_High_Performance_Non-Conductive_Thermal_Compound_4g.html?tl=g8c127s769


awesome, thank you for the responses.

I'll look into getting some non-conductive paste like the mx-4 to put on the vrm's if I decide to do that. I mean will it really make that much of a difference?

And I'll be fine going AS5 on the NB correct? I'd imagine it should be fine as long as it stays on the NB itself and doesn't goop over the edge towards the transistors.


----------



## kahboom

I use as5 myself so its not going to be a big difference then mx4 less then 1c in most cases. I have a chv with the ek-fb which has the thermal pad on the block then as5 drop on every vrm on the front or top side of the board. On my chvz I just use regular heat sink also have the thermal pad from frozencpu.com, same order thermal pad on the heat sink, as5 drop on every vrm from and back, no issues, as5 also on the northbridge. About a 5-8c reduction in temps underload, add a spot fan and temps will go even lower.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> I use as5 myself so its not going to be a big difference then mx4 less then 1c in most cases. I have a chv with the ek-fb which has the thermal pad on the block then as5 drop on every vrm on the front or top side of the board. On my chvz I just use regular heat sink also have the thermal pad from frozencpu.com, same order thermal pad on the heat sink, as5 drop on every vrm from and back, no issues, as5 also on the northbridge. About a 5-8c reduction in temps underload, add a spot fan and temps will go even lower.


so your saying AS5 will be alright to use on the VRM's? And you put it on both the top and underneath the board?

so going all the way through it will go...

backplate---thermal pad---AS5----back vrm---PCB---top vrm---AS5---thermal pad---heatsink?


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> so your saying AS5 will be alright to use on the VRM's? And you put it on both the top and underneath the board?
> 
> so going all the way through it will go...
> 
> backplate---thermal pad---AS5----back vrm---PCB---top vrm---AS5---thermal pad---heatsink?


yep that's what I did. I did have motherboard just blow a week or so ago but it was stock everything and a referbished board from newegg. I just thought I would throw that in there for dramatic glare like what the. LOL yeah you will be fine unless you bought a spare referbished board like I did. Good thing it was the wife's


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I would use a scale to measure what stock thickness is after removing. Mine were approx 1 mm thick on my CHV-Z yours should be the same.
> AS5 is not the way to go, you'll want/need a non conductive paste such as MX4. I went VRM, very small amount MX4, pad, than HS.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7864/thr-50/EK_Replacement_Motherboard_Mosfet_Block_Thermal_Pad_90mm_x_15mm_-_680i_790i_Asus1233a_GA_X38_Others.html?tl=g8c487
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12125/thr-95/Arctic_MX-4_Super_High_Performance_Non-Conductive_Thermal_Compound_4g.html?tl=g8c127s769


Just ordered 3 of those pads. That should be enough right? Or will I need more?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> yep that's what I did. I did have motherboard just blow a week or so ago but it was stock everything and a referbished board from newegg. I just thought I would throw that in there for dramatic glare like what the. LOL yeah you will be fine unless you bought a spare referbished board like I did. Good thing it was the wife's


Thanks for the info! I'll see when I take everything apart whether I want to pattle with putting paste on the vrm's. should be this weekend or early next week maybe.


----------



## shampoo911

conductive thermal paste is NEVER the way to go... the odds of making a short are quite there...


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> conductive thermal paste is NEVER the way to go... the odds of making a short are quite there...


http://www.overclock.net/t/140813/artic-silver-5-is-not-electrically-conductive

but anyway, I will see if I even put thermal paste on with the pads. I might/might not.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> You sure can bud,
> I'm out of the office rite now... but when I get back in Ill pm it to you


PM'd


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I would use a scale to measure what stock thickness is after removing. Mine were approx 1 mm thick on my CHV-Z yours should be the same.
> AS5 is not the way to go, you'll want/need a non conductive paste such as MX4. I went VRM, very small amount MX4, pad, than HS.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7864/thr-50/EK_Replacement_Motherboard_Mosfet_Block_Thermal_Pad_90mm_x_15mm_-_680i_790i_Asus1233a_GA_X38_Others.html?tl=g8c487
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12125/thr-95/Arctic_MX-4_Super_High_Performance_Non-Conductive_Thermal_Compound_4g.html?tl=g8c127s769


with that pads that you showed. the 100x15x1mm how many will I end up using to cover up all the vrm's? 3 pads will be enough right? And I found some other pads that seem to have a higher thermal conduction rating. how much of a difference would there be between pad that is rated 6W/mk and a pad taht is rated 11W/mk?


----------



## kahboom

Ahhhh sometimes sometimes... So either my pci-e slot three no longer works or the gpu no longer works. I was trying to get four ram sticks to run 2400mhz with 4.8ghz on the CPU and now I'm a card down. Well at least something to do this weekend.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> with that pads that you showed. the 100x15x1mm how many will I end up using to cover up all the vrm's? 3 pads will be enough right? And I found some other pads that seem to have a higher thermal conduction rating. how much of a difference would there be between pad that is rated 6W/mk and a pad taht is rated 11W/mk?


My stock HS uses one 15 x 75 and second 15 x 55 so three gives you one in case of issues.
I can't answer about the rating and what real world differences may be. Now that I know what I need size wise I'll be researching this very same question.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> My stock HS uses one 15 x 75 and second 15 x 55 so three gives you one in case of issues.
> I can't answer about the rating and what real world differences may be. Now that I know what I need size wise I'll be researching this very same question.


I have verified with Asus the size of the pads. You sire, are indeed correct. I was told the sizes needed were 15x75x1.0mm and 15x55x1.0mm.

I have my order placed for the 11W/mk fujipoly strips. It is sad that shipping cost me just as much as the pads. But there was no other option, FrozenCPU was the only place I could find the pads.

Anyhow, my search for info on the differences between pads and ratings continues. Doesn't seem like there is a lot of info on them out there other than manufacturer specs.

Be sure to update us anything you do find! and I will do the same!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Be sure to update us anything you do find! and I will do the same!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question. I recently got a NIB CrosshairV Formula from Asus after battling their RMA dept for over a month. With this new board, I notice my NB temps are higher then they were on my old board. My old board would idle between 47-50C and go 52-57C while gaming. This new board idles at 50-54C and goes all the way up to 57-60+C while gaming. This seemsa bit high and is out of my comfort zone to be honest.


This topic is the only source of dissatisfaction with the board design I have. The problem in this area is exacerbated when using a CPU cooling method other than forced air. Once you go to water cooled method, lack of airflow over the heatsink essentially causes those high temps on that component.
If you really wanted to have fun with those temps, try running IBT or Prime95. You'll see some astonishing numbers.

My opinion here is simply if you have concern with NB temp, just use a spot fan as has been suggested by several people. You'll avoid messing with the board innards, and the active cooling will keep the NB temps in the low 40s at idle and in the low 50s at full load.


----------



## mwl5apv

Ok, here is the report of my reseating the NB heatsink.

I ordered these thermal pads from FrozenCpu on Friday.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16940/thr-171/Fujipoly_Extreme_Thermal_Pad_-_Mosfet_Block_-_100_x_15_x_10_-_Thermal_Conductivity_110_WmK.html?id=RzISPtNb&mv_pc=145

With the cheapest shipping option($1.99 @ 6-12days) I got the pads delivered on tuesday(Thats only 2 business days). Big props to everyone at FrozenCPU for that.

Anyway, I decided today was the day for me to take the heatsinks off, clean all the old crud off and reseat. After fighting the stock crap here are the results.




and here is everything all nice and clean









I cleaned everything the best I could with 91% isopropyl alcohol. Used the corner of a credit card to try and scrape as much of it off as I could. Even battling it for about 45min I still couldn't get some of the stuff off the edges of the transistors.

And here are The final temp results.

Original: Idle--> 50-54C.....gaming--> 57-60C +

After reseat: Idles 41-46C.....gaming-->48-51C

I would say that is a rather significant temperature drop. I can gladly say I am satisfied with what I have accomplished!

Now if only I had anyway to monitor/check the temps of the VRM's after swapping out the stock thermal pads with the ones purchased.


----------



## ryan w

interesting sounds like worth while project to take on! +1 rep


----------



## Atomfix

Interesting read









Howver, my idle and load temps are not like the ones you posted. They all come out the factory different, not everyone is perfect, but this is helpful!

I'm idleing at 44C with the side fans blowing at med speed, and can load upto 50C


----------



## Pawelr98

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363988/crosshair-v-formula-for-25/20
My crosshair V is alive.
I will join the club when I get the validation.
After all it's nice to get a working high end motherboard for only 25$ .


----------



## richie_2010

Cool that's a steal of a board


----------



## richie_2010

Cool that's a steal of a board


----------



## UncleBlitz

nice risky deal mate, glad u get it working


----------



## shampoo911

gentlemen... im having this little problem...

im upgrading from a sabertooth to a cv-z... i managed to get a nice overclock on my 8350...

4.8ghz with 1.42something volts on bios
2600mhz cpu/nb
2600mhz ht link
16gb ripjaws z 2133mhz

problem is.... when i want to power on my rig after i turn it off.... sometimes it shuts down again, and sometimes it wont post....

any ideas?

oh... using windows 8 x64 enterprise


----------



## Pawelr98

Try to lower ht link.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> gentlemen... im having this little problem...
> 
> im upgrading from a sabertooth to a cv-z... i managed to get a nice overclock on my 8350...
> 
> 4.8ghz with 1.42something volts on bios
> 2600mhz cpu/nb
> 2600mhz ht link
> 16gb ripjaws z 2133mhz
> 
> problem is.... when i want to power on my rig after i turn it off.... sometimes it shuts down again, and sometimes it wont post....
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> oh... using windows 8 x64 enterprise


How stable is the OC? How long tested and with what?
I'm very jealous of your 1.42 Vcore @ 4.8 and had to ask this. From what I've witnessed with my chip 1.42v wouldn't be very stable, yet still function somewhat normal in appearance.

I can't offer any help with win 8, sorry.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> How stable is the OC? How long tested and with what?
> I'm very jealous of your 1.42 Vcore @ 4.8 and had to ask this. From what I've witnessed with my chip 1.42v wouldn't be very stable, yet still function somewhat normal in appearance.
> 
> I can't offer any help with win 8, sorry.


well... it passed 3dmark 06 and vantage without a hitch... no freezing up or rebooting... im not used to prime95... well, i actually dont like it... maybe i can run a few testes with aida64... but up until now, it is super cool.... core temps dont get near 55ºC while gaming.... i still have a good airflow in my box...

here is my validation, just in case.....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2747579


----------



## The Sandman

I'd recommend the AVX version of IBT and some OCCT and see how it does.


----------



## UncleBlitz

[email protected] for 4.8ghz i think we re a lot to be jealous (mine requires around 1.47v for that)
funny thing i like to use old benches like 3DM06 and 3DMV ....sadly they arent a stability validation, my PC pass them without problems but will crash after 2 minutes in a modern game (freeze, bsod ,....) if i have not enough voltage on the CPU....
perhaps can you push the voltage a little (imo a "big" little though^^) and see what happen, keeping the eyes on the temps of course









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I'd recommend the AVX version of IBT and some OCCT and see how it does.


....+1


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Try to lower ht link.


that hit the spot.... thx dude... rep...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> [email protected] for 4.8ghz i think we re a lot to be jealous (mine requires around 1.47v for that)
> funny thing i like to use old benches like 3DM06 and 3DMV ....sadly they arent a stability validation, my PC pass them without problems but will crash after 2 minutes in a modern game (freeze, bsod ,....) when i have not enough voltage on the CPU....perhaps can you push the voltage a little (imo a "big" little though^^) and see what happen, keeping the eyes on the temps of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....+1


no dude for real... i was just finishing an hour of far cry 3, and before that, tomb raider and hitman absolution.... no freezes, crashes to desktop.... maybe i got lucky on this batch...

i will post back in a while... i will play for a while and then post temps and stuff...


----------



## shampoo911

this is it... after 2 hours of hitman absolution... no bsod, freezes or crashes to desktop


----------



## Pawelr98

I'm writing this post on computer working on 25$ crosshair V formula
Here's the proof.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2749814

And it's stable (don't want to waste more time on prime but nothing exploded yet







after browsing internet for 4 hours)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> I'm writing this post on computer working on 25$ crosshair V formula
> Here's the proof.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2749814
> 
> And it's stable (don't want to waste more time on prime but nothing exploded yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after browsing internet for 4 hours)


try HWiNFO64 this will show the NB and SB temperatures

http://www.hwinfo.com/download64.html


----------



## Pawelr98

They are already on the screen in hwmonitor.I played a bit with this althon and managed to get 3.8ghz stable at 1.4V. It a nice used chip that I bought for 30$.But for now I dismounted the whole benching plate cause I want to work on my main rig (this 40gb oem hdd was slowing down this athlon computer ).


----------



## felix

Glad you revived the board and you did it so cheap...25$ is a steal..really

Any other chips available for torturing ?


----------



## richie_2010

hi guys got a problem with my pcie slot ive started another thread but heres the link
any help would be great
http://www.overclock.net/t/1376960/gpu-pcie-x16-slot-problems


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> Glad you revived the board and you did it so cheap...25$ is a steal..really
> 
> Any other chips available for torturing ?


Yes. My phenom II but it's working at crosshair IV formula.
Also It's difficult to "torture" it cause heat output when using >1.5V vcore is huge (to cool it i had to use ice watercooling) and It's my only high end cpu (the fastest cpu in my house).
Torturing This small regor is easier due to really small heat output.


----------



## ozlay

http://valid.canardpc.com/2755757 hmm anyone elses bios see there 32gigs of ram as 24gigs but windows see it as 32gigs


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2755757 hmm anyone elses bios see there 32gigs of ram as 24gigs but windows see it as 32gigs


Last time I saw a problem like this, I had a bad stick of RAM. The problem was more readily visible when overclocking, and was also intermittent.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2755757 hmm anyone elses bios see there 32gigs of ram as 24gigs but windows see it as 32gigs


Last time I saw a problem like this, I had a bad stick of RAM. The problem was more readily visible when overclocking, and was also intermittent.


----------



## richie_2010

Same here i had similar problems


----------



## richie_2010

Same here i had similar problems


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Last time I saw a problem like this, I had a bad stick of RAM. The problem was more readily visible when overclocking, and was also intermittent.


im pretty sure it isn't a bad stick tested it with old ram mixed moved them around and such and always reads as 24gigs is prime stable and i ran mem test with out an issue its weird but i gess if its stable then i guess it is fine just find it to be a little bit strange it say it is 24gigs but the bios can see all 4 sticks and it dont do that all the time sometimes it reads as 32gigs idk maybe i need to reflash it


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> im pretty sure it isn't a bad stick tested it with old ram mixed moved them around and such and always reads as 24gigs is prime stable and i ran mem test with out an issue its weird but i gess if its stable then i guess it is fine just find it to be a little bit strange it say it is 24gigs but the bios can see all 4 sticks and it dont do that all the time sometimes it reads as 32gigs idk maybe i need to reflash it


Try running msconfig on windows... Check in the boot tab, then advanced options... Maybe windows is using 8gb of ram to boot...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> im pretty sure it isn't a bad stick tested it with old ram mixed moved them around and such and always reads as 24gigs is prime stable and i ran mem test with out an issue its weird but i gess if its stable then i guess it is fine just find it to be a little bit strange it say it is 24gigs but the bios can see all 4 sticks and it dont do that all the time sometimes it reads as 32gigs idk maybe i need to reflash it


Prime95 stable has nothing to do with this type of issue in my experience. My money is on a bad stick of RAM. Sorry for the bad news, but I've burned a lot of time chasing this sort of problem.
However if you have a different conclusion, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> im pretty sure it isn't a bad stick tested it with old ram mixed moved them around and such and always reads as 24gigs is prime stable and i ran mem test with out an issue its weird but i gess if its stable then i guess it is fine just find it to be a little bit strange it say it is 24gigs but the bios can see all 4 sticks and it dont do that all the time sometimes it reads as 32gigs idk maybe i need to reflash it


Prime95 stable has nothing to do with this type of issue in my experience. My money is on a bad stick of RAM. Sorry for the bad news, but I've burned a lot of time chasing this sort of problem.
However if you have a different conclusion, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Pawelr98

Maybe test it with memtest.It's always better to check it with non windows program.


----------



## Stickeelion

Hi guys I am going to start a build soon and I just have a few questions about the motherboard. I recently bought a Crosshair V Formula-Z Rev. 1.01 in january this year (I don't know the manufacturing date) I am using an FX8320 CPU with. Will I need to update the bios and to which version should I update too?

Also Is it possible to update the bios with the FX8320 CPU in the socket? as I have been told that you need to get a phenom to be able to update the bios.

Edit: How can I find out what Bios It has before I even run it and also If an older architecture CPU is needed to update the biosI'm in a pickle as the 8320 is the only one I have for that socket.


----------



## Pawelr98

If it's not going to start then get the cheapest used sempron/athlon you can







.
It should probaly start anyway (because Vishera is very similar to bulldozer, boards with bulldozer support can even run vishera with no problem like crosshair IV formula/extreme)


----------



## richie_2010

Last 4 numbers on the serial code on the mb denote the bios version
the other way is to buy a pre flashed bios chip


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Hi guys I am going to start a build soon and I just have a few questions about the motherboard. I recently bought a Crosshair V Formula-Z Rev. 1.01 in january this year (I don't know the manufacturing date) I am using an FX8320 CPU with. Will I need to update the bios and to which version should I update too?
> 
> Also Is it possible to update the bios with the FX8320 CPU in the socket? as I have been told that you need to get a phenom to be able to update the bios.
> 
> Edit: How can I find out what Bios It has before I even run it and also If an older architecture CPU is needed to update the biosI'm in a pickle as the 8320 is the only one I have for that socket.


The Z will run a FX with any bios it comes with. No need to worry. Mine came with the very first bios and ran a 8350 without issue. Currently I'm running the 1201 bios.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Hi guys I am going to start a build soon and I just have a few questions about the motherboard. I recently bought a Crosshair V Formula-Z Rev. 1.01 in january this year (I don't know the manufacturing date) I am using an FX8320 CPU with. Will I need to update the bios and to which version should I update too?
> 
> Also Is it possible to update the bios with the FX8320 CPU in the socket? as I have been told that you need to get a phenom to be able to update the bios.
> 
> Edit: How can I find out what Bios It has before I even run it and also If an older architecture CPU is needed to update the biosI'm in a pickle as the 8320 is the only one I have for that socket.


Do you have the new board in hand? The BIOS version shipped with the board should be stamped right on it. Vishera was supported officially at version 0806, but Bulldozer was there right from the beginning.

As Pawel said, I would probably just install the Vishera in the Z from the get-go. You should be able to get into the BIOS well enough to take the step of doing a Flash update.

Your sig shows you already have Phenom X4, but looking at the supported processor list, you need to be on the Phenom II series.

In the tourist info department, I noticed Newegg continues to sell the 965, although even at $85 I wouldn't buy one just for this purpose; although it might be a good step for your older rig.

Let us know how you make out with getting the new system up and running!


----------



## gr8sho

Topic is AMD chipset and RAID drivers.

I noticed AMD's website posts slightly newer versions than what Asus provided for our board. I imagine the risk to update is very slight at best. Do y'all use AMD's drivers directly or typically stick with what comes from Asus?

When I think back to the days when the M2N32 was still actively supported, I believe I used Nvidia's drivers directly instead of what Asus provided.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Do you have the new board in hand? The BIOS version shipped with the board should be stamped right on it. Vishera was supported officially at version 0806, but Bulldozer was there right from the beginning.
> 
> As Pawel said, I would probably just install the Vishera in the Z from the get-go. You should be able to get into the BIOS well enough to take the step of doing a Flash update.
> 
> Your sig shows you already have Phenom X4, but looking at the supported processor list, you need to be on the Phenom II series.
> 
> In the tourist info department, I noticed Newegg continues to sell the 965, although even at $85 I wouldn't buy one just for this purpose; although it might be a good step for your older rig.
> 
> Let us know how you make out with getting the new system up and running!


Ok no worries I have googled this but I don't know where the serial number is located on the board, would you know where it is?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Ok no worries I have googled this but I don't know where the serial number is located on the board, would you know where it is?


It took me a while to dig this up. I tried to underline where to look at your board. In this particular photo you will see the 0404 designation which was the original release of the board. My board says 1003 as it was a later vintage.

Please note this is for the non-Z Crosshair Formula V, although I suspect Ay-Soos probably kept this part the same.

FWIW, as I studied the layout of that Z board, I'm quite envious as it is significantly improved in a lot of places over the non-Z. Hopefully there will be a Crosshair VI coming out soon and will just wait for that.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> It took me a while to dig this up. I tried to underline where to look at your board. In this particular photo you will see the 0404 designation which was the original release of the board. My board says 1003 as it was a later vintage.
> 
> Please note this is for the non-Z Crosshair Formula V, although I suspect Ay-Soos probably kept this part the same.
> 
> FWIW, as I studied the layout of that Z board, I'm quite envious as it is significantly improved in a lot of places over the non-Z. Hopefully there will be a Crosshair VI coming out soon and will just wait for that.


ahh yes It's always like that, you buy something and then a few months later something new comes out and you get jealous again, It kinda gets annoying sometimes that computers advance so quickly

Anyway back to the issue at hand I just checked and it says 0704. Checked Asus site, it supports the 8150 but my bios is before the 806 bios that supports the 8320







Would that work with my Piledriver CPU?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> The Z will run a FX with any bios it comes with. No need to worry. Mine came with the very first bios and ran a 8350 without issue. Currently I'm running the 1201 bios.


so your bios was the 225? and that really worked straight away with the 8350 enough to let you update the bios?


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> ahh yes It's always like that, you buy something and then a few months later something new comes out and you get jealous again, It kinda gets annoying sometimes that computers advance so quickly
> 
> Anyway back to the issue at hand I just checked and it says 0704. Checked Asus site, it supports the 8150 but my bios is before the 806 bios that supports the 8320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would that work with my Piledriver CPU?
> so your bios was the 225? and that really worked straight away with the 8350 enough to let you update the bios?


it should boot up if you install / flash the bios with one that supports bulldozer. But not one before that, you would need too update to the latest bios for piledriver support to work proporley.


----------



## Stickeelion

fingers crossed


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> fingers crossed


I'm assuming you subscribe to the notion of staying current on the latest BIOS. With that in mind, doing the update now is the best to save time when you start turning knobs to OC or whatever customizations you choose to make.
All you're really trying to do right now is be able to access the code in BIOS that will allow you to flash up to the latest BIOS version, not boot into an OS and try to do stability runs.

Are you connecting that custom water loop to the 8320 right from the get go?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> fingers crossed


I'm assuming you subscribe to the notion of staying current on the latest BIOS. With that in mind, doing the update now is the best to save time when you start turning knobs to OC or whatever customizations you choose to make.
All you're really trying to do right now is be able to access the code in BIOS that will allow you to flash up to the latest BIOS version, not boot into an OS and try to do stability runs.

Are you connecting that custom water loop to the 8320 right from the get go?


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm assuming you subscribe to the notion of staying current on the latest BIOS. With that in mind, doing the update now is the best to save time when you start turning knobs to OC or whatever customizations you choose to make.
> All you're really trying to do right now is be able to access the code in BIOS that will allow you to flash up to the latest BIOS version, not boot into an OS and try to do stability runs.
> 
> Are you connecting that custom water loop to the 8320 right from the get go?


Yes all I want is to be able to update the bios with and 8320 can it be done on the 706 bios?

I plan to set it up on stock air outside of the case, update the bios test all RAM GPU's and PCIe slots then install the OS, after that I'll pull it apart to put the blocks on and put it in the case and then start fiddling with stuff.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Yes all I want is to be able to update the bios with and 8320 can it be done on the 706 bios?
> 
> I plan to set it up on stock air outside of the case, update the bios test all RAM GPU's and PCIe slots then install the OS, after that I'll pull it apart to put the blocks on and put it in the case and then start fiddling with stuff.


Seeing that you intend to replace the stock cooler anyway, you really have nothing to lose in trying. Have confidence.


----------



## Stickeelion

I don't quite see how changing the cooler has to do with this


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> I don't quite see how changing the cooler has to do with this


Just in case you're still worried and had to locate a Sempron, Athlon II or Phenom II CPU to throw in there.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Just in case you're still worried and had to locate a Sempron, Athlon II or Phenom II CPU to throw in there.


sure thanks that's wasn't the issue, it was I don't have an older CPU nor the extra money to spend on it.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Anyway back to the issue at hand I just checked and it says 0704. Checked Asus site, it supports the 8150 but my bios is before the 806 bios that supports the 8320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would that work with my Piledriver CPU?
> so your bios was the 225? and that really worked straight away with the 8350 enough to let you update the bios?


My mistake, didn't realize there was a 225. Mine came with the 401 version and yes no issues at all with a 8350.


----------



## Stickeelion

Thanks everyone for your advice/help, I'll let you know how it goes when I get my power supply and other parts +rep


----------



## shampoo911

oh... add me btw


----------



## RocketAbyss

Is this club applicable for the Crosshair V Formula-*Z* version?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Is this club applicable for the Crosshair V Formula-*Z* version?


Yes. And Welcome.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Yes. And Welcome.


Hooah! Heres my rig:




I will get the validation link /w my CHVF-Z and Phenom II x6 done later when I'm back home


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Hooah! Heres my rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get the validation link /w my CHVF-Z and Phenom II x6 done later when I'm back home


that's some hell of a rig... congrats dude...

btw... here's my validation link

http://valid.canardpc.com/2747579


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> that's some hell of a rig... congrats dude...
> 
> btw... here's my validation link
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2747579


Haha thanks man! Sadly I might have to redo or even buy a better cooling solution. I'm hitting 60c+ with my Phenom II x6 1090T OC'd to 4GHz @ 1.425v. I observed my core temps and socket temps on HWMonitor. Core temps hit about 52c and socket temps shoot to above 65c in under 10 minutes of Prime95 blend. I reseated my pump thinking it might have been an insufficient placement of TIM. After the reseat it dropped by about 2c or so but still quite high considering how PIIs are supposed to operate at about 62c or so. What are your thoughts?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Heres my CPU-Z validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2765586


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Haha thanks man! Sadly I might have to redo or even buy a better cooling solution. I'm hitting 60c+ with my Phenom II x6 1090T OC'd to 4GHz @ 1.425v. I observed my core temps and socket temps on HWMonitor. Core temps hit about 52c and socket temps shoot to above 65c in under 10 minutes of Prime95 blend. I reseated my pump thinking it might have been an insufficient placement of TIM. After the reseat it dropped by about 2c or so but still quite high considering how PIIs are supposed to operate at about 62c or so. What are your thoughts?


core temp is what amd refers too for temps not socket temp. If your worried about temps you want to lower your socket temp and vrm temp. For socket i used a stock amd heat sink fan which i zip tied to the back plate. For vrm you can do the same thing zip tie a fan or use a spot fan. Or just simply move your rad from the back to the top of your case and temps will drop since the vrm heat sink gets no air with a rad mounted in the back of a case just picks up more heat with rad there.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Haha thanks man! Sadly I might have to redo or even buy a better cooling solution. I'm hitting 60c+ with my Phenom II x6 1090T OC'd to 4GHz @ 1.425v. I observed my core temps and socket temps on HWMonitor. Core temps hit about 52c and socket temps shoot to above 65c in under 10 minutes of Prime95 blend. I reseated my pump thinking it might have been an insufficient placement of TIM. After the reseat it dropped by about 2c or so but still quite high considering how PIIs are supposed to operate at about 62c or so. What are your thoughts?


52°C core temps with liquid cooling??? are you sure your chip wasn't on fire??? it is kinda high... when i had my 1090T, it was overclocked to 4.1ghz with 1.4375v using a thermaltake frio on push/pull and core temps wouldn't get near 47°C... you are doing something wrong my friend... maybe the fans that you are using are not performing correctly...


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> 52°C core temps with liquid cooling??? are you sure your chip wasn't on fire??? it is kinda high... when i had my 1090T, it was overclocked to 4.1ghz with 1.4375v using a thermaltake frio on push/pull and core temps wouldn't get near 47°C... you are doing something wrong my friend... maybe the fans that you are using are not performing correctly...


I have a feeling it might be the Antec Kuhler 620...I'm noticing alot of pump noise which could mean air bubbles have formed in the pump therefore not efficiently transferring heat via the copper plate to the coolant...I might have to consider a new cooling solution soon or something


----------



## shampoo911

sp im having a REALLY bad time overclocking my cpu...

ok... so here are my settings:

amd fx 8350
cpu voltage: 1.44375
cpu freq: 4.8ghz
cpu llc: extreme

cpu/nb voltage: stock (auto)
cpu freq: stock (2200mhz)
cpu/nb llc: extreme

ht link voltage: stock (auto)
ht link freq: auto (stock is 2600mhz but while overclocking, it underclocks at 2200mhz)

all power saving features are on: cool and quiet, c1e, c6

oh... using windows 8 pro x64

problem comes when i press the shutdown button.... it turns off ok, but when i turn it on, it refuses to turn on... and i mean it shuts itself down... i have noticed that the q-code led indicator, shows an: 0C before it shutsdown.... and i cant turn it on again UNLESS i press the bios flashback button or switch the psu off and then on...

it is really bothering me...

any help would be apreciated


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> sp im having a REALLY bad time overclocking my cpu...
> 
> ok... so here are my settings:
> 
> amd fx 8350
> cpu voltage: 1.44375
> cpu freq: 4.8ghz
> cpu llc: extreme
> 
> cpu/nb voltage: stock (auto)
> cpu freq: stock (2200mhz)
> cpu/nb llc: extreme
> 
> ht link voltage: stock (auto)
> ht link freq: auto (stock is 2600mhz but while overclocking, it underclocks at 2200mhz)
> 
> all power saving features are on: cool and quiet, c1e, c6
> 
> oh... using windows 8 pro x64
> 
> problem comes when i press the shutdown button.... it turns off ok, but when i turn it on, it refuses to turn on... and i mean it shuts itself down... i have noticed that the q-code led indicator, shows an: 0C before it shutsdown.... and i cant turn it on again UNLESS i press the bios flashback button or switch the psu off and then on...
> 
> it is really bothering me...
> 
> any help would be apreciated


Have you tried leaving your clock settings at stock as well and try to boot up?

I searched the crosshair v formula-z manual on their download page from ASUS and the Q-code: 0C is reserved for future ami sec error codes...thats all it says although I dont know what in the world does that mean haha...anyone can enlighten us?
source: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/Crosshair_V_Formula_Z/E7477_Crosshair_V_Formula-Z.pdf Page 1-29


----------



## shampoo911

on stock it boots up normally


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> on stock it boots up normally


Hmm maybe you need more vcore voltage? Did you turn off turbo boost? Maybe you could also try turning off the powersaving features when you have overclocked and see if you can still boot


----------



## shampoo911

turbo boost off.... hmmm... maybe turning that options will make some good.... however.... as i have it right now, is a gamble.... 3 out of 5 times it boots up normally from a shutdown....


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> turbo boost off.... hmmm... maybe turning that options will make some good.... however.... as i have it right now, is a gamble.... 3 out of 5 times it boots up normally from a shutdown....


If you're already OC'ing quite high, you should disable C1E, C6 and C'n'Q so that you won't have any weird power issues. I personally only leave C'n'Q enabled so as to allow the CPU to downclock when idle, and i've tested such that it is not causing any instability with my system...but thats just me, it might be different with your CPU, not too sure but you should give it a try. OC'ing is all about trial and error


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> sp im having a REALLY bad time overclocking my cpu...
> 
> ok... so here are my settings:
> 
> amd fx 8350
> cpu voltage: 1.44375
> cpu freq: 4.8ghz
> cpu llc: extreme
> 
> cpu/nb voltage: stock (auto)
> cpu freq: stock (2200mhz)
> cpu/nb llc: extreme
> 
> ht link voltage: stock (auto)
> ht link freq: auto (stock is 2600mhz but while overclocking, it underclocks at 2200mhz)
> 
> all power saving features are on: cool and quiet, c1e, c6
> 
> oh... using windows 8 pro x64
> 
> problem comes when i press the shutdown button.... it turns off ok, but when i turn it on, it refuses to turn on... and i mean it shuts itself down... i have noticed that the q-code led indicator, shows an: 0C before it shutsdown.... and i cant turn it on again UNLESS i press the bios flashback button or switch the psu off and then on...
> 
> it is really bothering me...
> 
> any help would be apreciated


Reduce CPU LLC to "Ultra High"
From my experience 1.44 is no where near enough Vcore for 4.8GHz.
manually enter HT Freq to 2600MHz. It downclocks when left on auto.
I need to run my HT voltage at 1.225v (not auto), yours could be different.
Manually enter CPU/NB Freq. (2200MHz)
For testing, disable ALL power saving features. They can be enabled after you reach stability.
These are in response to your particular listings above, there are several DIGI II+ settings that also apply that help a ton.
Also be sure to manually enter ALL the Dram info too. You'll probably find a need to add .05v to .1v to Dram voltage (maybe more) as you increase OC.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Reduce CPU LLC to "Ultra High"
> From my experience 1.44 is no where near enough Vcore for 4.8GHz.
> manually enter HT Freq to 2600MHz. It downclocks when left on auto.
> I need to run my HT voltage at 1.225v (not auto), yours could be different.
> Manually enter CPU/NB Freq. (2200MHz)
> For testing, disable ALL power saving features. They can be enabled after you reach stability.
> These are in response to your particular listings above, there are several DIGI II+ settings that also apply that help a ton.
> Also be sure to manually enter ALL the Dram info too. You'll probably find a need to add .05v to .1v to Dram voltage (maybe more) as you increase OC.


Perfect. I was going to suggest these too. The one I was most worried about was the DRAM voltage since he didn't talk about that component set at all.

And hey, about that HT voltage setting, I missed that one myself. How did you figure that one out? What symptoms were you seeing that caused you to want to increase the voltage.


----------



## gr8sho

Couple of other points. Disabling Spread Spectrum also helps with stability I find.

When you explore some other aspects of OCing like the FSB, some of the frequency values will be off, but keeping HT as close 2600MHz but not to exceed, and NB Freq around 2200MHz but less than 2400MHz appears to be conventional wisdom.

My current OC profile has CPU frequency at 250MHz and CPU multi at 19.5x. This is actually more like 4.9GHz. Idle Vcore measures 1.488V but will push to 1.5V under load due to LLC.


----------



## UncleBlitz

i had lot of theses weirdness with LLC on extreme...the PC.randomly refused to boot, booted with imediate bsod or freeze...or simply booted fine (not often!!)....LLC on ultra fixed it (on a CHV regular)...i have no idea why though ...GL


----------



## shampoo911

ok... so im trying what you guys told me to try...

all voltages manually set... including DRAM, HT and cpu (Obviously)...

multi: 23.5x
fsb: 205
HT Link: ~ 2660mhz
cpu/nb/: ~ 2250mhz

all power saving features are diabled
spread spectrum disabled...

as i write this, im stress testing with aida64 (maybe not the best choice, but it is the one that i chose... i hate p95 and have not tested intel burn test)

as of 2:20pm (local time), 10 minutes have passed without any errors on the stress testing...

temperatures on the cpu are: 53°C core temp and 55°C socket

going in for the gold guys... ill post back in a while... giving some rep

edit: CPU LLC is on ultra high
cpu vcore: 1.44375v
cpu/nb voltage: stock
cpu/nb LLC: extreme


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> ok... so im trying what you guys told me to try...
> 
> all voltages manually set... including DRAM, HT and cpu (Obviously)...
> 
> multi: 23.5x
> fsb: 205
> HT Link: ~ 2660mhz
> cpu/nb/: ~ 2250mhz
> 
> all power saving features are diabled
> spread spectrum disabled...
> 
> as i write this, im stress testing with aida64 (maybe not the best choice, but it is the one that i chose... i hate p95 and have not tested intel burn test)
> 
> as of 2:20pm (local time), 10 minutes have passed without any errors on the stress testing...
> 
> temperatures on the cpu are: 53°C core temp and 55°C socket
> 
> going in for the gold guys... ill post back in a while... giving some rep


+1!
Awesome!! Can't wait to hear your results!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Perfect. I was going to suggest these too. The one I was most worried about was the DRAM voltage since he didn't talk about that component set at all.
> 
> And hey, about that HT voltage setting, I missed that one myself. How did you figure that one out? What symptoms were you seeing that caused you to want to increase the voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> ok... so im trying what you guys told me to try...
> 
> all voltages manually set... including DRAM, HT and cpu (Obviously)...
> 
> multi: 23.5x
> fsb: 205
> HT Link: ~ 2660mhz
> cpu/nb/: ~ 2250mhz
> 
> all power saving features are diabled
> spread spectrum disabled...
> 
> as i write this, im stress testing with aida64 (maybe not the best choice, but it is the one that i chose... i hate p95 and have not tested intel burn test)
> 
> as of 2:20pm (local time), 10 minutes have passed without any errors on the stress testing...
> 
> temperatures on the cpu are: 53°C core temp and 55°C socket
> 
> going in for the gold guys... ill post back in a while... giving some rep
> 
> edit: CPU LLC is on ultra high
> cpu vcore: 1.44375v
> cpu/nb voltage: stock
> cpu/nb LLC: extreme


gr8sho:
I found when HTT is above 250MHz, HT voltage played a bigger role in my stability. It was a matter of trial and error as nothing else was improving failure time. A little over stock HT voltage was my cure. (this, plus anther setting off of auto)

shampoo911;
If you want to stress test an FX 8350, I recommend IBT AVX (I run a minimum of 20 passes on maximum) along with OCCT (12 to 24 hrs).

Some members have problems running Prime95 with stock settings and discussions have been geared towards P95 not being compatible with an OC'd Piledriver. I noticed a significant increase in Vcore to stabilize even at 4.6GHz testing with P95 vs IBT AVX which runs hotter than IBT standard version. It'll show any weakness fast. Make sure your results are a +3.xxxxxxxx and not a negative number which is a sign of slight bit of instability.

If it helps this what my DIGI II looks like


----------



## shampoo911

well after 1 hour of aida64 stress test... no problem whatsoever... gonna try IBT...


----------



## Da1Nonly

Hi guys, i currently have a problem. When i turn on my computer, multiple green lights flash on motherboard but nothing happens. Any ideas?
Edit: 3 green lights flash.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> gr8sho:
> I found when HTT is above 250MHz, HT voltage played a bigger role in my stability. It was a matter of trial and error as nothing else was improving failure time. A little over stock HT voltage was my cure. (this, plus anther setting off of auto)


What are you running HTT at right now? Also, what was that other setting you moved?
Once you move off of nominal settings, I understand this need to change off auto settings and so it makes sense.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> well after 1 hour of aida64 stress test... no problem whatsoever... gonna try IBT...


Two things. First, your sig still reflects Bulldozer and that is confusing.

Second. I respect your attempt to run Vcore lower, but I suspect that if you don't increase it a bit more you will experience strange happenings under load.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Two things. First, your sig still reflects Bulldozer and that is confusing.
> 
> Second. I respect your attempt to run Vcore lower, but I suspect that if you don't increase it a bit more you will experience strange happenings under load.


hey i dont know how to put my 2.0 rig as default









and i managed to find stability today... 8 hours of stress testing including prime95 (against my will) and IBT...

EDIT: done... my default rig is the Vishera one...


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Hi guys, i currently have a problem. When i turn on my computer, multiple green lights flash on motherboard but nothing happens. Any ideas?
> Edit: 3 green lights flash.


Is your CHVF-Z new? Prolly have to update the bios with another cpu so that it'll support your piledriver...thats what happened for the regular CHVF but I dont know if its the same for the CHVF-Z


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Is your CHVF-Z new? Prolly have to update the bios with another cpu so that it'll support your piledriver...thats what happened for the regular CHVF but I dont know if its the same for the CHVF-Z


No its used. Everything worked in the morning. I redid my cooling loop and put it all back together and now I get 3 green lights flash when I turn it on, and a red flash on CPU LED. near the 24 pin connector. Any idea?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> No its used. Everything worked in the morning. I redid my cooling loop and put it all back together and now I get 3 green lights flash when I turn it on, and a red flash on CPU LED. near the 24 pin connector. Any idea?


Are there any beeping sounds when you turn on your system? Does your system POST at least? Which part of the mobo are these 3 green lights flashing from? Could you take a video and show what happens? Also is there any Q-Code displayed on the twin LED display at the top right hand corner of your mobo when you try to boot?

My only solution now would be to disconnect all your ATX power cables and reconnect all of them again, making sure everything is connected properly


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Are there any beeping sounds when you turn on your system? Does your system POST at least? Which part of the mobo are these 3 green lights flashing from? Could you take a video and show what happens? Also is there any Q-Code displayed on the twin LED display at the top right hand corner of your mobo when you try to boot?
> 
> My only solution now would be to disconnect all your ATX power cables and reconnect all of them again, making sure everything is connected properly


Two green lights left between the cpu and gpu. One to the right of the cpu.
Im thinking it may be the power supply. Last week I started getting this high pitched hissing sound when I turned of the computer. It would do that sound for about 2-3 secounds and then get all quite.
On Saturday, I unplugged everything, and put two pins in the black wires on the 24-pin connector so I could test the pump out but nothing happend. Just the lights light up.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Two green lights left between the cpu and gpu. One to the right of the cpu.
> Im thinking it may be the power supply. Last week I started getting this high pitched hissing sound when I turned of the computer. It would do that sound for about 2-3 secounds and then get all quite.
> On Saturday, I unplugged everything, and put two pins in the black wires on the 24-pin connector so I could test the pump out but nothing happend. Just the lights light up.


Right, might want to see if another working power supply will get it up and running again! All the best! Keep us posted!


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Right, might want to see if another working power supply will get it up and running again! All the best! Keep us posted!


Well I took it to a local shop, and we plugged up another power supply and everything works. So I picked up a coolermaster silent M power 580 modular power supply. So far all is good.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Well I took it to a local shop, and we plugged up another power supply and everything works. So I picked up a coolermaster silent M power 580 modular power supply. So far all is good.


Great!!







At least now you've gotten that problem out of the way, time to overclock that bad boy


----------



## Devildog83

I have my Crosshair V Formula Z on it's way finaly, I will be joining as soon as it arives. For me it will be like Christmas!! It will not nly be a great upgrade but wil look very nice in my case.


----------



## ihatelolcats

blew off my old chv this week and moved it into a new case. looks brand new. And works like brand new


----------



## Devildog83

Have the CHVFZ comming and could use some help with OC'ing when it shows up. Anyone in here up to the task?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Have the CHVFZ comming and could use some help with OC'ing when it shows up. Anyone in here up to the task?


Congrats!
You'll find several members willing to help including me whenever possible.
Don't you just love Christmas in April? jk


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Congrats!
> You'll find several members willing to help including me whenever possible.
> Don't you just love Christmas in April? jk


You betcha. I can't wait. Thanks will be asking questions for sure.


----------



## shampoo911

hey guys... which driver package for my LAN controller should i download?

the one that is listed on the asus download section of the CHV-Z??

or the one listed in the intel website...?


----------



## ihatelolcats

intel site


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> intel site


I suppose this a generic topic. Many of the components on these boards have driver support from the OEM of those components including but not limited to Intel (for LAN), AMD (for Chipset and RAID) and Realtek (for audio). Asus has not been updating the drivers for these components on the CHVF, and you will find more recent OEM versions.

Does it make much difference at the end of the day, not so sure, but for peace of mind I usually grab the latest published version.


----------



## gr8sho

This is about CnQ. For grins I tried to turn the feature on with my OC settings but I don't see any effect. I have a lot of OC settings applies, perhaps this blocks the CnQ from working. This is what I'm looking to confirm.

I was able to see CnQ work on full stock settings, fwiw.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> This is about CnQ. For grins I tried to turn the feature on with my OC settings but I don't see any effect. I have a lot of OC settings applies, perhaps this blocks the CnQ from working. This is what I'm looking to confirm.
> 
> I was able to see CnQ work on full stock settings, fwiw.


Default settings use "OffSet" CPU and CPU/NB voltage mode.
You need to use Offset voltage for C&Q to function fully.
On the CHV-Z I found that a ref clock at 285MHz also disables C&Q but yet it functions fine with a 234MHz.
Maybe someone with a more definitive explanation will chime in.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Default settings use "OffSet" CPU and CPU/NB voltage mode.
> You need to use Offset voltage for C&Q to function fully.
> On the CHV-Z I found that a ref clock at 285MHz also disables C&Q but yet it functions fine with a 234MHz.
> Maybe someone with a more definitive explanation will chime in.


In that case, and before I go too much further, meant to mention I'm running ref clock at 250MHz. So I'm with you in the sense I'm curious exactly how BIOS handles CnQ when these knobs are being turned.


----------



## Devildog83

I have watched a lot of videos and read a bunch on these boards since mine will be here tomorrow. The C&Q is supposed to be dissabled if you overclock from what I gather. It's only used at stock or maybe turbo. Not sure about turbo.


----------



## ihatelolcats

there is no reason to disable cool n quiet imo


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have watched a lot of videos and read a bunch on these boards since mine will be here tomorrow. The C&Q is supposed to be dissabled if you overclock from what I gather. It's only used at stock or maybe turbo. Not sure about turbo.


Yes, both are typically disabled as a rule of thumb when overclocking. The reason being you don't want power management interfering with the state of the machine when doing stress runs.

But once a stable setup is achieved, underclocking and undervolting the CPU is fine. With my Phenom II 965BE, I used PhenomMSRTweaker to achieve a good state of zen. On the CHVF, I was hoping to use BIOS to do that function, however it appears a high overclocking state will cripple CnQ.

I am willing to be proven wrong on this.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> there is no reason to disable cool n quiet imo


Maybe so, but right now not doing anything for me. In fact, I don't see any attempt to modify CPU frequency or voltage as measured by CPUZ or HWINFO64 for that matter.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> there is no reason to disable cool n quiet imo


I agree! I always run enabled. Only disabled when testing new OC. Once it's stabilized on it stays!
The CHIV was known to need the Offset voltage to support C&Q up to the 18 or 18.5 multiplier but obviously these are different. I don't recall C&Q being affected by the ref clock at all when running a 1090T using a 292 x 14.5.

gr8sho: you did remember to switch windows power plan to balanced right?


----------



## Devildog83

You may not need to dissable it, I was just telling what I read. I have been overclocking with a M5A99X EVO and not the CHVFZ until tomorrow.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I agree! I always run enabled. Only disabled when testing new OC. Once it's stabilized on it stays!
> The CHIV was known to need the Offset voltage to support C&Q up to the 18 or 18.5 multiplier but obviously these are different. I don't recall C&Q being affected by the ref clock at all when running a 1090T using a 292 x 14.5.
> 
> gr8sho: you did remember to switch windows power plan to balanced right?


Yes.
















I went ahead and used Offset mode on the CPU voltage. In terms of seeing CPU underclock or undervolt, that did not happen. However I can see lower power consumption and lower temp. I know the CPU package temp sensor is unreliable at low values, but just from a reference perspective, reporting tools see a value of 9C whereas the previous low value was around 18C. Total system power consumption is down around 90W which I believe is quite a bit lower than what it had been previously.

So not the worst thing in the world, but still I'd love to see those two needles move as they should. And my preference of course is to see this done via BIOS, and not some added utility in the OS..

Hopefully CorsairLink2 is not interfering either, not that I'd uninstall for this purpose. Reason I bring it it up is that I do see winring0 library loaded as a service. This is used as I understand it for directly manipulating machine state registers.


----------



## shampoo911

as far as i know, underclock is ruled by the APM option on the cpu configuration tab... well, idk if in the crosshair it does that.... but in the sabertooth it did...

as for CnQ, i dont use offset mode, and i see improvements in temps and lower wattage consume....


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> as far as i know, underclock is ruled by the APM option on the cpu configuration tab... well, idk if in the crosshair it does that.... but in the sabertooth it did...
> 
> as for CnQ, i dont use offset mode, and i see improvements in temps and lower wattage consume....


It's probably the same. When you look at the Crosshair V in stock form, you'll see the APM setting active. So for the purposes of this discussion, assume every power management setting is active. I'll post an image later today in case there's any doubt.

What would be most helpful to me though is to have someone else independently confirm my findings. In the case of my situation with the 1600-MHz DRAM I have, a base CPU frequency of 250 is a good number to push the memory a little faster but still keep the aggressive timings of CL =9.
I may try as time permits an alternate OC profile to back CPU freq down to say 225 and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## richie_2010

hi, I use extensions on my cpu 8 pin and 24 pin and im wondering if they would cause enough resistance to affect overclocking and voltages


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> hi, I use extensions on my cpu 8 pin and 24 pin and im wondering if they would cause enough resistance to affect overclocking and voltages


No. They shouldn't be a problem. I run extensions on the 24 pin, 12v ATX 8 pin as well as the secondary 12v ATX 4 pin (CHV-Z) in my rig sig and OCing hasn't been affected at all.


----------



## Devildog83

I now have my CHVFZ installed and I am trying to join the club but I am having issues with the ROG CPU-Z. I cannot seem to get a validation. It tells me when I try to send to my e-mail that I have an old version, I have 1.61.3. I went to try to update but the version I found was 1.57.1 or something. It seems that that is older. When I try to just save the validation to my desktop it's in a file format that I can't open, CVF file. Any suggestions?


----------



## The Sandman

Have you clicked the "About" tab on CPUZ to update?
I run version 1.62.0 without issue.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Have you clicked the "About" tab on CPUZ to update?
> I run version 1.62.0 without issue.


Thanks, I ended up finding 1.63.0 and it works just fine. Thanks again for the response.


----------



## Devildog83

Ok I have done my part to join. Here is my board in the rig.


----------



## gr8sho

Nicely done.

About CPUZ, there is a version for us ROG owners. Grab that version if you're so inclined.


----------



## gr8sho

I purchased my H100i essentially when it was first released. I was determined to get this configuration setup as a proper push pull and managed to get a second set of the OEM fans so the controller could properly operate all four fans in unison. In the process of replacing the lower fan pair, I came across this disturbing sight. Not really that shocked, but disturbed mostly this occurred over the span of only a few months. Oh well, will just have keep after the cleaning more often. I may invest in some filters if I can find a relatively easy to use setup that allows sufficient airflow as to not impact efficiency of the heat exchanger too much.


----------



## Devildog83

That is a lot of dust. I cleaned mine after a few months and had some too but not that much. Just goes to show how much dust can get in a PC over just a few months. I have all my intake fans filtered and still had a bit. I am planning to remove the fans and clean the radiator every 4 months or so. I knew this would happenbefore I bought the H100i but chose a push anyhow. It's easy to clean though.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Nicely done.
> 
> About CPUZ, there is a version for us ROG owners. Grab that version if you're so inclined.


I installed mine from the disc and it was old so I got the newest version and presto, it worked.


----------



## The Sandman

Devildog83:
all you have left to do is change the mobo in your rig sig lol. And of course get to OCing


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Devildog83:
> all you have left to do is change the mobo in your rig sig lol. And of course get to OCing


Thannks for reminding me. I have it at 4,2 GHz now. It's prety stable there. I can't seem to get the memory to 1866 but I will leep trying.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That is a lot of dust. I cleaned mine after a few months and had some too but not that much. Just goes to show how much dust can get in a PC over just a few months. I have all my intake fans filtered and still had a bit. I am planning to remove the fans and clean the radiator every 4 months or so. I knew this would happenbefore I bought the H100i but chose a push anyhow. It's easy to clean though.


Because I fiddle around with the machine so much, I tend to use the HAF-932 more like a bench than a closed case. Essentially both covers stay off most of the time. The machine sits up high off the floor but that doesn't mean it escapes the ravages of dust. I actually like the look of the machine this way too. With the machine open, it's also easier to use compressed air to clear out any light dust build up.

If you decide to run this way, I highly recommend using a spot fan 60-80mm size of at least 2000RPM to blow on the NB heatsink.

I've seen some installs of this cooler setup with filters. I'm sure that would cut down on the cleaning of the radiator itself and the lower fans.


----------



## Devildog83

I like to have mine open a bunch too. The C70 comes with pretty good filters on the intakes at bottom and front so when closed the dust is very minimal, if I ever had it closed.







But it's so darn pretty!


----------



## 033Y5

hello everyone
i keep noticing that my cpu-nb voltage keeps fluctuating between 1.171v to 1.210 set in bios at 1.175
anyone notice the same and is there a way make the fluctuation less


----------



## gr8sho

Right. What's the point of hiding artwork!


----------



## Devious ST

can anyone give me some settings to try out to overclock my AMD FX 6200 on my Crosshair V Formula??


----------



## Devildog83

I have an FX 4100 with the CHVFZ, I have the following - CPU manual volts @ 1,425, Cpu ratio @ 21.0, Bus speed @ 200. All lther are left alone. Make sure you have AI OC tuner set to maual and CPU level-up to cancel. You will notice that as you change the CPU ratio and bus speed the target CPU frequency changes. If you look on the top left of the tweaker menu you will see the current frequency and target frequency. If you know some of this already, which you may, please forgive me as I am not trying to 1 up you I am just trying to help by being as thurough as possible.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> hello everyone
> i keep noticing that my cpu-nb voltage keeps fluctuating between 1.171v to 1.210 set in bios at 1.175
> anyone notice the same and is there a way make the fluctuation less


From idle to max I can say mine shows the same amount.


Depends on how things are setup and more exactly what you currently have setup. This snip is with C&Q enabled at 4813MHz. Even with C&Q disabled you'll still see some fluctuation, it is normal.


----------



## Devildog83

Mine is at 1.250 to 1.260 at idle, it went to 1.277 with prime 95 running but not much flucuation. Frankly I am a bit of a noob in the arena but I hope it helps some. I f I had to guess I would think all of your volatages will flucuate some depnding on the load on the RAM and CPU.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> From idle to max I can say mine shows the same amount.
> 
> Depends on how things are setup and more exactly what you currently have setup. This snip is with C&Q enabled at 4813MHz. Even with C&Q disabled you'll still see some fluctuation, it is normal.


Can you explain why your NB temp is so low? Is that because CnQ is undervolting properly in your case?


----------



## jayflores

if you want to CnQ while overclocked you gotta use offset voltage settings.









fx8350 @ 5.2ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2781482


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> if you want to CnQ while overclocked you gotta use offset voltage settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fx8350 @ 5.2ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2781482


Nice OC there...what cooling are you running?

EDIT: Doh I just saw your avatar and realised its a custom loop haha! Nice!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> if you want to CnQ while overclocked you gotta use offset voltage settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fx8350 @ 5.2ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2781482


Please read back a bit further. That suggestion was already made. It appears increasing base CPU Frequency defeats CnQ, but this is just a working theory based on observation. If anyone has CnQ running properly with a CPU frequency of 250MHz, I'd appreciate some additional pointers.


----------



## ihatelolcats

I think it is disabled above 250. not sure why they did it that way as it seems arbitrary.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> I think it is disabled above 250. not sure why they did it that way as it seems arbitrary.


Well then, I'll build a new OC profile to back down that value just to see what's what. It's too bad if true.
But I feel now based on a few different posts, I can ask a very pointed question in the ROG forum to get an explanation from an Asus employee.

Thanks.


----------



## ihatelolcats

I would like to see their response about it. might be a limitation of how they implemented cnq


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Can you explain why your NB temp is so low? Is that because CnQ is undervolting properly in your case?


C&Q doesn't affect the NB temp/voltage. Mine runs real chilly due to the NB/VRM water block (EK-FB C5F-Z) http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17961/ex-blc-1389/EK_ASUS_Crosshair_V_Formula-Z_Full_Board_Cooling_Block_Kit_-_Acetal_CSQ_EK-FB_ASUS_C5F-Z_-_Acetal.html?tl=g30c89s147


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> C&Q doesn't affect the NB temp/voltage. Mine runs real chilly due to the NB/VRM water block (EK-FB C5F-Z) http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17961/ex-blc-1389/EK_ASUS_Crosshair_V_Formula-Z_Full_Board_Cooling_Block_Kit_-_Acetal_CSQ_EK-FB_ASUS_C5F-Z_-_Acetal.html?tl=g30c89s147


Nicely done, Sandman.







I bet you've been dying for someone to ask you about that number.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> C&Q doesn't affect the NB temp/voltage. Mine runs real chilly due to the NB/VRM water block (EK-FB C5F-Z) http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17961/ex-blc-1389/EK_ASUS_Crosshair_V_Formula-Z_Full_Board_Cooling_Block_Kit_-_Acetal_CSQ_EK-FB_ASUS_C5F-Z_-_Acetal.html?tl=g30c89s147


Nice! I've noticed my NB temps hit 72c during heavy gaming sessions. What is the max temp I should be having? If its too high I will try and reduce the voltage and maybe even the frequency. Currently I'm running it at 2800mhz at 1.35v


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> From idle to max I can say mine shows the same amount.
> 
> 
> Depends on how things are setup and more exactly what you currently have setup. This snip is with C&Q enabled at 4813MHz. Even with C&Q disabled you'll still see some fluctuation, it is normal.


I downloaded the same software you are using here but it doesn't show NB temp. Any idea why?


----------



## Devildog83

I see, you have to rename them, I think mine is at 50c. Is T2 the NB?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I downloaded the same software you are using here but it doesn't show NB temp. Any idea why?


You might see some temperatures labelled as T0 T1 T2 T3 on hwinfo64. These are your on board temp sensors and since we're all running Crosshair V's, these should be the corresponding sensor readouts
T0 = CPU socket temp
T1 = SB
T2 = NB
T3 = Mobo

Source:http://rog.asus.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-9339.html?s=a531d2c0e5b5ed0ce448dbd67002cbdb


----------



## ryan w

^^^agreed^^^ great image from ROG I toss up every few months


----------



## Devildog83

2 more quickies. Is 50C on MB @ 1.375v pretty mormal for mild OC's and is there a way to relabel the OPT 1 OPT 2 in the AI suite ii to read NB and SB?

Thanks for your help.

Hey Rocket Ayss, If you weren't all the way in Singapore I would send you some Seasonic stuff. I think the post would be co

stly.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 2 more quickies. Is 50C on MB @ 1.375v pretty mormal for mild OC's and is there a way to relabel the OPT 1 OPT 2 in the AI suite ii to read NB and SB?


Hmm, for my MB readout I've never seen it shoot about 40c but thats prolly cos I had the air conditioning on haha. (Or did you meant to type NB instead of MB cos I don't think MB has a voltage







)

Regarding AI Suite ii, I did not even install it altogether. Hate all that fiddly stuff that affected my OC. I rather do everything in the BIOS


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Hmm, for my MB readout I've never seen it shoot about 40c but thats prolly cos I had the air conditioning on haha. (Or did you meant to type NB instead of MB cos I don't think MB has a voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Regarding AI Suite ii, I did not even install it altogether. Hate all that fiddly stuff that affected my OC. I rather do everything in the BIOS


Yes NB not MB. MB is at 30c. Is 1.44v ok for VCore.


----------



## Stickeelion

Does anyone know whether the USB you use to flash the bios on the C5F-Z motherboard needs to be in FAT32 or NTFS format?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Yes NB not MB. MB is at 30c. Is 1.44v ok for VCore.


My NB is at 60c on idle at 2800mhz @ 1.35v and hits 72c on heavy gaming sessions. Is this safe?

And 1.44v on vcore is okay. I have mine set at 1.4378 and it occasionally spikes to 1.488v during load...might have to do something to my LLC I guess?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Does anyone know whether the USB you use to flash the bios on the C5F-Z motherboard needs to be in FAT32 or NTFS format?


It has to be in FAT32 format if im not wrong


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Nicely done, Sandman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you've been dying for someone to ask you about that number.


Seems there's always somebody asking about NB temps and while I've never had high NB temps (max of 50c w/stock H/S) it only made sense to me to include VRM/NB cooling when upgrading to 8350. I ended up purchasing both mobo and than 8350 less than 10 minutes after being first released at the egg so you KNOW I paid top dollar and figured this was cheap insurance. Makes a real nice difference as you can see. I have been wondering how long it would take to be noticed lol.

I'll see if I can put some time aside this weekend and swap out the Trident X and re-try the Ripjaw X and see what happens at the 250MHz mark as well and see where that takes C&Q.


----------



## Devildog83

Thank you. I have my RAM OC'ed to 1866 and it just can't handle it. The V Core spiked rof a second to 1.6+ and settled to 1.44. Now I set the RAM back to 1600 and it's at 1.425v. By the way my MB temp is 24C and the CPU i sat 30C. I am a little detarded today.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Seems there's always somebody asking about NB temps and while I've never had high NB temps (max of 50c w/stock H/S) it only made sense to me to include VRM/NB cooling when upgrading to 8350. I ended up purchasing both mobo and than 8350 less than 10 minutes after being first released at the egg so you KNOW I paid top dollar and figured this was cheap insurance. Makes a real nice difference as you can see. I have been wondering how long it would take to be noticed lol.
> 
> I'll see if I can put some time aside this weekend and swap out the Trident X and re-try the Ripjaw X and see what happens at the 250MHz mark as well and see where that takes C&Q.


I am going to the 8350 soon too. And I am going to get rid of the 16 gigs of Samsung wonder RAM







and get some real stuff. I can't get it to do nothin'.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> My NB is at 60c on idle at 2800mhz @ 1.35v and hits 72c on heavy gaming sessions. Is this safe?


my NB running prime95 and kombuster gpu stress test simultaneously hits 62 C
gaming hits 52 c
idle tmep is 42 c
ambient when tested was 30-33 c..so a bit hot
NB frequency 2400 at 1.71v under load

are you sure 1.35 is not the cpu/nb voltage?

i have 140mm fan blowing down over the NB to give these temps with tower cooler and aftermarket gpu coolers that drop a crap load of heat in the case


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> my NB running prime95 and kombuster gpu stress test simultaneously hits 62 C
> gaming hits 52 c
> idle tmep is 42 c
> ambient when tested was 30-33 c..so a bit hot
> NB frequency 2400 at 1.71v under load
> 
> are you sure 1.35 is not the cpu/nb voltage?
> 
> i have 140mm fan blowing down over the NB to give these temps with tower cooler and aftermarket gpu coolers that drop a crap load of heat in the case


Ah yeah I meant it as the CPU/NB voltage at 1.35v. I cannot recall what my NB voltage was at idle and at load. Will check once I'm back home later at night. (Its 1013am here







)

I may have to do something about the cooling at my NB i guess. My Kuhler 620 with two GT-15s in push pull sit quite close to the sink. But I'm getting a H100i within the next few days and I'm gonna configure it to be a push intake from the top of my corsair 600t case. Hopefully this provides some incidental air flow for the NB heatsink


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> is there a way to relabel the OPT 1 OPT 2 in the AI suite ii to read NB and SB?


I just dug through dll and cfg files for AIsuite and they are all jumble so there is no way I have found to edit opt 1/2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Ah yeah I meant it as the CPU/NB voltage at 1.35v. I cannot recall what my NB voltage was at idle and at load. Will check once I'm back home later at night. (Its 1013am here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I may have to do something about the cooling at my NB i guess. My Kuhler 620 with two GT-15s in push pull sit quite close to the sink. But I'm getting a H100i within the next few days and I'm gonna configure it to be a push intake from the top of my corsair 600t case. Hopefully this provides some incidental air flow for the NB heatsink


NB voltage:1.64-1.71 is my variation and I believe I have auto set in bios??







shhhhh!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am going to the 8350 soon too. And I am going to get rid of the 16 gigs of Samsung wonder RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and get some real stuff. I can't get it to do nothin'.


Most overrated junk I've seen in a long time. Couldn't wait to send it back from whence it came.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> NB voltage:1.64-1.71 is my variation and I believe I have auto set in bios??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shhhhh!


What about your CPU/NB voltage? Do you also have your HT oc'ed?


----------



## ihatelolcats

im running my samsung at 2250mhz...cas11
seems stable

what timings are you guys trying for?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Most overrated junk I've seen in a long time. Couldn't wait to send it back from whence it came.


It's getting hard to find and I just read that some guy payed $65 bucks on Amazon for 2x4 gigs. I would have slod him all 16 gigs f mine for $90. I should not have any issue selling mine one of these guys who seem to love the stuff. I need 7 more reps and I could sell them here. LOL


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Ah yeah I meant it as the CPU/NB voltage at 1.35v. I cannot recall what my NB voltage was at idle and at load. Will check once I'm back home later at night. (Its 1013am here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I may have to do something about the cooling at my NB i guess. My Kuhler 620 with two GT-15s in push pull sit quite close to the sink. But I'm getting a H100i within the next few days and I'm gonna configure it to be a push intake from the top of my corsair 600t case. Hopefully this provides some incidental air flow for the NB heatsink


Heat rises. This another reason I leave the case open. It allows for cooler air to be pulled through the radiator from bottom to top.

There is nothing you will be able to do to make the NB run cooler unless you're blowing air directly onto the heatsink, or unless you go heavy duty like our friend Sandman and use a waterblock over that part of the mainboard. I have posted pics in this thread of my entire saga learning about this one weakspot in the board design. When I say weak, I mean that like the CPU, if you want to overclock you will have to take action to dissipate heat. With the CPU, this is well known and watercooling is the best practical solution for that. But the NB isn't something easy to deal with using a properly fitted assist, so a good poor man's solution is to use a spot fan. If you can't find the pics in this thread or in my photo gallery, I can repost.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> im running my samsung at 2250mhz...cas11
> seems stable
> 
> what timings are you guys trying for?


If you're asking me, I don't have mine any longer, but when I did, I think I was trying for something better than CL=11, but in the end there were far too many random BSODs and it just wasn't worth the hassle.


----------



## ihatelolcats

at what speed...mine easily do 1600mhz with cas8


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> My NB is at 60c on idle at 2800mhz @ 1.35v and hits 72c on heavy gaming sessions. Is this safe?
> 
> And 1.44v on vcore is okay. I have mine set at 1.4378 and it occasionally spikes to 1.488v during load...might have to do something to my LLC I guess?
> It has to be in FAT32 format if im not wrong


Thanks RocketAbyss


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Heat rises. This another reason I leave the case open. It allows for cooler air to be pulled through the radiator from bottom to top.
> 
> There is nothing you will be able to do to make the NB run cooler unless you're blowing air directly onto the heatsink, or unless you go heavy duty like our friend Sandman and use a waterblock over that part of the mainboard. I have posted pics in this thread of my entire saga learning about this one weakspot in the board design. When I say weak, I mean that like the CPU, if you want to overclock you will have to take action to dissipate heat. With the CPU, this is well known and watercooling is the best practical solution for that. But the NB isn't something easy to deal with using a properly fitted assist, so a good poor man's solution is to use a spot fan. If you can't find the pics in this thread or in my photo gallery, I can repost.


Roger. I will see what I can do to reduce temperatures on my NB. Might have to drop the OC there as Im not planning at the moment to run a NB waterblock with any sort of custom loop. That will be a future endeavor haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Thanks RocketAbyss


No problem!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Seems there's always somebody asking about NB temps and while I've never had high NB temps (max of 50c w/stock H/S) it only made sense to me to include VRM/NB cooling when upgrading to 8350. I ended up purchasing both mobo and than 8350 less than 10 minutes after being first released at the egg so you KNOW I paid top dollar and figured this was cheap insurance. Makes a real nice difference as you can see. I have been wondering how long it would take to be noticed lol.
> 
> I'll see if I can put some time aside this weekend and swap out the Trident X and re-try the Ripjaw X and see what happens at the 250MHz mark as well and see where that takes C&Q.


Maybe more important than anything else at this point is to understand CnQ better.

I spent a bit of the night here trying different combinations in BIOS. Not using AISuite at all.

CPUZ does not register the Core Clock speed changes but HWINFO64 does. Both tools can detect Vcore changes.

The problem I'm seeing is the second I change the CPU multiplier in BiOS off of Automatic, Core clock and Vcore become frozen. Here's a snippet of what I believe proper operation of CnQ to be. I cannot recreate this under any overclock situation.



For people staring and wondering about the Vishera package temps, don't get too excited. The machine is running stock settings so nothing to really brag about.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Roger. I will see what I can do to reduce temperatures on my NB. Might have to drop the OC there as Im not planning at the moment to run a NB waterblock with any sort of custom loop. That will be a future endeavor haha


You're struggling too much. Picture might be easier to understand. Do this.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> at what speed...mine easily do 1600mhz with cas8


Maybe there's variability in the stock produced. I am happy for you that you can run as you do Mine were just lousy..
BTW, you prefer to run at CL=11 rather than CL=8?

To get my G.Skills running at CL=9 at a little over 1600MHz, I had to bump voltage close to 1.65V to be stable at my overclock. I understand this is normal.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> You're struggling too much. Picture might be easier to understand. Do this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haha I am concerned about the looks of my interior







But i'm looking into solutions and other methods. Thanks for the tip and photo suggestion!


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> What about your CPU/NB voltage? Do you also have your HT oc'ed?


Gr8sho has done some in-depth work indeed...sorry missed this post earlier

CPU/NB 2400 ....HT link speed 2700ish
Cpu/nb 1.35v
bumped ht voltage left NB 1.8 alone


----------



## gr8sho

Thar be gremlins in the machine!

I'm doing a few more runs. Here's a new one. This has a modest overclock just to make things simple. I have the key voltages set with Offset mode but no actual offset applied. I highlighted the key parameters. What's important to note here is the CPU Bus Frequency is indeed set to 250MHz now and CnQ appears to be working correctly.

For the folks interested in NB temps, you can observe that in this picture too. The number only works for me because I have the 80mm fan blowing right on the heatsink. Because the fan is black, it's hardly noticeable.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> im running my samsung at 2250mhz...cas11
> seems stable
> 
> what timings are you guys trying for?


I tried 1866 @ 11-11-11-30 and 1.45v and it booted but 5 minutes into prime 95 I got an erron on one core amd the northbridge votled up some. It runs fine at 1600 8-8-8-22 but I was under the impression I should be able to get way more out of it. At least to 1866. I put it up on craigs list for $90 for 4x4 gigs and I will get some Dominator GT's for about the same to match the board colors and maybe get to 2000 Mhz.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> im running my samsung at 2250mhz...cas11
> seems stable
> 
> what timings are you guys trying for?
> 
> 
> 
> I tried 1866 @ 11-11-11-30 and 1.45v and it booted but 5 minutes into prime 95 I got an erron on one core amd the northbridge votled up some. It runs fine at 1600 8-8-8-22 but I was under the impression I should be able to get way more out of it. At least to 1866. I put it up on craigs list for $90 for 4x4 gigs and I will get some Dominator GT's for about the same to match the board colors and maybe get to 2000 Mhz.
Click to expand...

hmm. I run mine at 1.55v I wonder if that's the difference. my nb is only at 2400 something mhz

I don't notice a difference between 1600 8 and 2200 11. I think ram itself is overrated tbh


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> I don't notice a difference between 1600 8 and 2200 11. I think ram itself is overrated tbh


I wonder about this from time to time. If I bought new RAM with the intent of achieving 2400MHz @CL=9 as compared with 1600MHz @CL=9, do you think this would be a good step or not really much to write home about?


----------



## ihatelolcats

only in benchmarks IMO. of course I have a hard time seeing improvement from CPU over clocking really. lol


----------



## Devildog83

Yep, the difference is nominal IMO, the stock speed and the space, I.E. 8 or 16 GB's are the biggest factors. The GT's it is. They match the board nicely.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> ... I have the 80mm fan blowing right on the heatsink. Because the fan is black, it's hardly noticeable....


lol...not sure....whoops ...sorry... +.+

thanks for sharing all thoses observations about CnQ, very usefull


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> only in benchmarks IMO. of course I have a hard time seeing improvement from CPU over clocking really. lol


Agree. In fact fully stock settings on this kind of system give really decent performance..


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> lol...not sure....whoops ...sorry... +.+
> 
> thanks for sharing all thoses observations about CnQ, very usefull


Very funny, Biltz.







But just for you, I will post a more recent picture. I keep meaning to pick up a high CFM 60mm fan. If provisions were made to clip on such a fan to the heatsink, it would look a little better/neater.
BTW, more offensive than the fan itself are the power cables. I also want to black them out too. The Seasonic PSU I replaced was superior in this regard with all black power cables.

The one big lesson I'm learning on this CnQ stuff is that you have to be very deliberate with changing BIOS and validating the changes. In other words, setting something in BIOS and assuming it works is dangerous without validation. It's very unsettling to set something, assume it works and then realize later it didn't really work. CnQ is proving to be the most egregious of these settings.


----------



## UncleBlitz

thx for the pict mate; i was just kidding you, you re 100% right with this fan....efficience is the priority, i ll probably find an antec spotcool one of thèses days (it s what i find the less uggly solution if your PC is on a "blue light" theme)....by luck for now my temps are nice but my case is full of fans and i dont OC that hardly (only CPU and CPU/NB a lil)


----------



## ihatelolcats

is anyone else running over 3k on the htt?


----------



## Devildog83

I know this sounds extremely ignorant but how do I take screeshots of these benchmark so I can post them?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I know this sounds extremely ignorant but how do I take screeshots of these benchmark so I can post them?


If in Windows, use the Snipping Tool under Accessories.

If in BIOS, there's a utility to save a bitmap of the screen your on.

I also use my iPhone in other cases.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> is anyone else running over 3k on the htt?


Everything I've read until now states it is recommended to keep HTT less than or equal to 2600MHz. Are you reading something differently?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> thx for the pict mate; i was just kidding you, you re 100% right with this fan....efficience is the priority, i ll probably find an antec spotcool one of thèses days (it s what i find the less uggly solution if your PC is on a "blue light" theme)....by luck for now my temps are nice but my case is full of fans and i dont OC that hardly (only CPU and CPU/NB a lil)


I thought you were running at 5.0 GHz. If so, that's more than a little overclock.

What are your idle and load temps if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## Devildog83

Capture.PNG 110k .PNG file


----------



## Devildog83

That's better.


----------



## gr8sho

Well done.


----------



## gr8sho

I've restored most of the remaining settings in the new BIOS profile I've created. The only things missing right now are the DRAM driving control and the LLC which I'll get to shortly. So far it appears CnQ continues to work.


----------



## Devildog83

I keep getting errors that say my HT volts are too low or the NB is too low or CPU/ NB is to low but I am running the monitor and it doesn't show the volts going that low?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I keep getting errors that say my HT volts are too low or the NB is too low or CPU/ NB is to low but I am running the monitor and it doesn't show the volts going that low?


If you have AISuite running and then try to run another monitor like CPUZ or HWMonitor, those bogus error messages will appear.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> If you have AISuite running and then try to run another monitor like CPUZ or HWMonitor, those bogus error messages will appear.


AHA, I see. No worries then.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I thought you were running at 5.0 GHz. If so, that's more than a little overclock.
> 
> What are your idle and load temps if you don't mind my asking.


here is it after 20 IBT passes ,my PC is never Under such hard use, gaming and mapping never use that much power ... after 3 month of use without a crash i think it s stable( for my use lol^^) and températures are decent... i d like to add that i like this CPU a lot....(same kind of luv i had for my phenom 940 and my 1090t....they really Worth the money you spend for them!!)

to me....hard OC on theses chips is just the step after 5.00....(with a custom loop...) 5.00 was the expected OC...more require too much juice to my tastes....i ve spend lot of time to get better result by not playing only with the multiplier..without success.. funny thing my first try was 200x25 and it s what eat less voltage to allow me that 5.00 stable


----------



## Devildog83

That's not bad at all, I think one of my issues was running the NB at 2000. I could have went to 2200 and I might have been able to get stable at 1866. My NB temps were also 51 under load with the 4100 and mem @ 1866.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> is anyone else running over 3k on the htt?
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I've read until now states it is recommended to keep HTT less than or equal to 2600MHz. Are you reading something differently?
Click to expand...

I read that raising it helps crossfire


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> here is it after 20 IBT passes ,my PC is never Under such hard use, gaming and mapping never use that much power ... after 3 month of use without a crash i think it s stable( for my use lol^^) and températures are decent... i d like to add that i like this CPU a lot....(same kind of luv i had for my phenom 940 and my 1090t....they really Worth the money you spend for them!!)
> 
> to me....hard OC on theses chips is just the step after 5.00....(with a custom loop...) 5.00 was the expected OC...more require too much juice to my tastes....i ve spend lot of time to get better result by not playing only with the multiplier..without success.. funny thing my first try was 200x25 and it s what eat less voltage to allow me that 5.00 stable


Those numbers look real good. Your peak core temps are interesting too. Not all that different than what I'm seeing with my H100i. I'm not saying your custom loop isn't better, I'm sure it is. But when the CPU is crankin', the heat output is pretty high and appears to overwhelm even these water loops.
If you look at my equivalent numbers, Vcore is just a shade under yours and for now I've settled on 4.9 as the knee of the curve. Somewhere in this 4.8 to 5.0 range is where I see a lot 8350s settle.

While I never bought a 6 core, the pairing of the 965BE and M2N32-SLI board was and still is excellent pairing. Likewise here.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> I read that raising it helps crossfire


I see. Well I guess with a lot of this stuff you never know until you experiment. The information I recall on the topic suggested that going over 2600 actually slowed the system down.
So if you are indeed running up at 3000, can you provide the information on other adjoining parameters such as voltages and NB settings?

Do you happen to know why it helps xfire and not SLI? Or is that not actually stated.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> I read that raising it helps crossfire
> 
> 
> 
> I see. Well I guess with a lot of this stuff you never know until you experiment. The information I recall on the topic suggested that going over 2600 actually slowed the system down.
> So if you are indeed running up at 3000, can you provide the information on other adjoining parameters such as voltages and NB settings?
> 
> Do you happen to know why it helps xfire and not SLI? Or is that not actually stated.
Click to expand...

i dont really see how it could slow the system down. it might help sli, again i dont know

19x244 1.476v cpu
2248MHz 1.55v ram
2410 1.25v NB
HT 3133

rest is auto pretty much

im conducting highly scientific tests at the moment, will edit this post with results


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Those numbers look real good. Your peak core temps are interesting too. Not all that different than what I'm seeing with my H100i. I'm not saying your custom loop isn't better, I'm sure it is. But when the CPU is crankin', the heat output is pretty high and appears to overwhelm even these water loops.
> If you look at my equivalent numbers, Vcore is just a shade under yours and for now I've settled on 4.9 as the knee of the curve. Somewhere in this 4.8 to 5.0 range is where I see a lot 8350s settle.
> 
> While I never bought a 6 core, the pairing of the 965BE and M2N32-SLI board was and still is excellent pairing. Likewise here.


roger that mate, after 2 month of H100 use the pump died so i send em the whole thing back and bought this custom loop, i was very surprised and a lil disapointed by the performances difference between the two (i bet that the H100 short tubing between pump/waterblock and radiator makes it very reactive & efficient) the only advantage in use is that the custom loop have more inertie, it s quite not affected by short periods of intense CPU use....to be fair the biggest add is the custom loop itself, more eyecandy, less Noisy and somewhere it s your baby









funny that u talk about the 965BE , the 5 last PC i ve assembled in 2013 are "based"" on 965BE & MSI 760GM-P34....add a 7770 and it s run all games on very decent settings....965BE will not last long....sadly....it s probably really hard to try to sell the new 4xxx FX series with this bad boy so cheap in background


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> I read that raising it helps crossfire
> 
> 
> 
> I see. Well I guess with a lot of this stuff you never know until you experiment. The information I recall on the topic suggested that going over 2600 actually slowed the system down.
> So if you are indeed running up at 3000, can you provide the information on other adjoining parameters such as voltages and NB settings?
> 
> Do you happen to know why it helps xfire and not SLI? Or is that not actually stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont really see how it could slow the system down. it might help sli, again i dont know
> 
> 19x244 1.476v cpu
> 2248MHz 1.55v ram
> 2410 1.25v NB
> HT 3133
> 
> rest is auto pretty much
> 
> im conducting highly scientific tests at the moment, will edit this post with results
Click to expand...

based on extensive testing i have determined that Ht link speed should be set to NB speed

really i didnt see any difference in heaven 4.0. the error is about 1 fps so any performance difference less than that.

i wish i could run my nb a little faster but i cant seem to get it stable...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> based on extensive testing i have determined that Ht link speed should be set to NB speed
> 
> really i didnt see any difference in heaven 4.0. the error is about 1 fps so any performance difference less than that.
> 
> i wish i could run my nb a little faster but i cant seem to get it stable...


Was Heaven the benchmark you used to test?

Back in the AM2 days, it was said that the target speed of the HT bus should be set to 1000MHz. If you went higher, it could impact overall system performance. So knowing that and from what little I did see written about this subject, the equivalent number for our board was to target 2600MHz. In fact that is the stock setting. By comparison, the NB is set to 2200MHz.

I have also seen several talk about speed matching those two interfaces, and then not to run the NB faster than 2400MHz. This information is now dated so I don't know for sure if it's still the correct rule of thumb, however when I attempt overclocking in BIOS, these rules are what I use.

*Having said, your 3133/2410 profile is a better performer than say a 2410/2410?*


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> based on extensive testing i have determined that Ht link speed should be set to NB speed
> 
> really i didnt see any difference in heaven 4.0. the error is about 1 fps so any performance difference less than that.
> 
> i wish i could run my nb a little faster but i cant seem to get it stable...
> 
> 
> 
> Was Heaven the benchmark you used to test?
> 
> Back in the AM2 days, it was said that the target speed of the HT bus should be set to 1000MHz. If you went higher, it could impact overall system performance. So knowing that and from what little I did see written about this subject, the equivalent number for our board was to target 2600MHz. In fact that is the stock setting. By comparison, the NB is set to 2200MHz.
> 
> I have also seen several talk about speed matching those two interfaces, and then not to run the NB faster than 2400MHz. This information is now dated so I don't know for sure if it's still the correct rule of thumb, however when I attempt overclocking in BIOS, these rules are what I use.
> 
> *Having said, your 3133/2410 profile is a better performer than say a 2410/2410?*
Click to expand...

i dont see a difference at all. i just wonder where the 2600 number comes from. im going with ht = nb for now


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i dont see a difference at all. i just wonder where the 2600 number comes from. im going with ht = nb for now


If you read back to some of the original posts in this thread, people ran these very experiments. Keep in mind that Bulldozer wasn't out yet, so the tests were done on Phenom CPUs. Now we have Vishera and a new IMC. It's likely the rules from the past may no longer apply here, but over in the Vishera thread, I remember reading about the speed matching for the two busses and not exceeding 2400MHz or else you started to pay a performance penalty in system throughput.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I've restored most of the remaining settings in the new BIOS profile I've created. The only things missing right now are the DRAM driving control and the LLC which I'll get to shortly. So far it appears CnQ continues to work.


DigiVRM set to Ultra High/ High / 130 / 130 did not impact CnQ either. Right now all looks well.

One of the other nice things about running this way just for casual use is being able to have all the fans spin slower with an open case.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> funny that u talk about the 965BE , the 5 last PC i ve assembled in 2013 are "based"" on 965BE & MSI 760GM-P34....add a 7770 and it s run all games on very decent settings....965BE will not last long....sadly....it s probably really hard to try to sell the new 4xxx FX series with this bad boy so cheap in background


Newegg continues to sell the 965BE. I think the last price I saw was either 85 or 90USD. This tells me the chip has a great reputation.

Having said that, nostalgia isn't part of the PC vocabulary. I've never seen a direct comparison between the 4 core Phenom II X4 and the Vishera equivalent, but I'll assume the latter is at least a step forward.

And yes, I expect that a 965BE with at least a GTX 460 class GPU is more than capable of still running latest the PC game releases. A good mainboard will make a difference as will use of SSD.

BTW, is PC build a hobby for you or your main livelihood? Just curious...


----------



## gr8sho

I've done a bit of gaming with Crysis 3 with CnQ enabled. CorsaiLINK also running to control the CPU fans. At full tilt, cooling is respectable in the low 50s centigrade. The fans appear to spin up fast enough to keep up with demand. The one issue I see is that I wish the Chassis fan speed control in BIOS was a bit more adaptive to match high processor utilization mostly for the fan that's tied to the NB chipset. Even with the reduced fan speed, the NB temps are still within acceptable temperature range.

I've also discovered that I can run my G.Skill RAM at CL=8. Although I have to say seat of the pants performance seems to be a machts nichts.


----------



## gr8sho

There's a section in the main BIOS tab for DRAM settings that control voltage and current. Has anyone used these knobs to squeeze a little more performance out the DRAM and can make recommendations? This for the non-Z version of the Crosshair V.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> ....
> 
> BTW, is PC build a hobby for you or your main livelihood? Just curious...


lol....a hobby first , and a lil more since friends...friends of friends , neightbours... neightbours of neightbours seem to be happy to ask me to build their computers ...(Price and performances:i pick myself the HW addapted to their use, this way i skip all crap parts







)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> ...
> 
> Having said that, nostalgia isn't part of the PC vocabulary. I've never seen a direct comparison between the 4 core Phenom II X4 and the Vishera equivalent, but I'll assume the latter is at least a step forward....


not sure mate, i didnt try second wave of FX quads and hexacores but from what i tryed FX-4100 & 6100 wasnt as performant/powerfull as phenoms II x4 and X6 (for a gaming use, and in some benches like 3DM06)....FX needs highest OC to compete


----------



## RocketAbyss

I've done some testing with my "updated" rig after installing my brand new H100i. Temps are good with my PII x6 1090T at 4.0GHz 1.43v. Heres a pic of my rig:


I've been noticing my NB temps are shooting quite high at about 58c on idle and 71-73c on prime95/BF3. I'm running 1.3v CPU/NB at 2600Mhz NB and 2400Mhz HT. Anyone getting about the same temps as me?

I've tried putting a 120mm fan at the NB which managed to drop temps decently but the extra whine from the fan and the extra weight of the fan resting on the graphic card doesn't go with me. (I'm OCD like that







) Should I do a reseat of the NB heatsink with new TIM?


----------



## ihatelolcats

it won't help much. I think the problem is that the vrms heat upbthe nb because the heatsinks are connected


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I've been noticing my NB temps are shooting quite high at about 58c on idle and 71-73c on prime95/BF3. I'm running 1.3v CPU/NB at 2600Mhz NB and 2400Mhz HT. Anyone getting about the same temps as me?
> 
> I've tried putting a 120mm fan at the NB which managed to drop temps decently but the extra whine from the fan and the extra weight of the fan resting on the graphic card doesn't go with me. (I'm OCD like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Should I do a reseat of the NB heatsink with new TIM?


Try a smaller and lighter 80mm or 60mm fan with a high cfm rating with at least 2000 rpms. You need focused airflow on that component. Temps will drop to the 45C range. 50C at gaming load.


----------



## leighspped

recently put together a new build using a crosshair V and amd fx 8150. really liking it so far other than the thermal monitoring is really lacking in comparison to my sabertooth x79 build. anyone have a solution for this? id really like to be able to monitor and record my gpu temps. ive seen that theres spots for optional thermal probes but my board didnt come with any and i cant source any online.


----------



## shampoo911

so... in order to use correctly de COOL AND QUIET stuff, i have to use offset values...

i set manually, 1.440v or near that... how much offset value do i have to add to the stock?? as i dont even know the stock voltage for my 8350


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> recently put together a new build using a crosshair V and amd fx 8150. really liking it so far other than the thermal monitoring is really lacking in comparison to my sabertooth x79 build. anyone have a solution for this? id really like to be able to monitor and record my gpu temps. ive seen that theres spots for optional thermal probes but my board didnt come with any and i cant source any online.


If you're looking for temp probe sensors http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10767/cab-195/FrozenCPU_Temperature_Probe_Cable_-_2-Pin_-_28.html?tl=g4c133s492 is what I run. They work great!
HWInfo64 shows all the sensors even on my GTX275 if that's of any help.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> so... in order to use correctly de COOL AND QUIET stuff, i have to use offset values...
> 
> i set manually, 1.440v or near that... how much offset value do i have to add to the stock?? as i dont even know the stock voltage for my 8350


An OffSet CPU voltage of 0.125000 runs at 1.440v in my bios. To check the value you just entered, simply re-boot (required) back into bios to view the change as it does not change in real time in case you didn't know.


----------



## gr8sho

And if you're going that route, you probably want to tweak the CPU/NB value. I use 0.1V.

Be sure to verify both the core clock and Vcore are underclocking and undervolting respectively. CPUZ or HWINFO64 are good tools for this purpose.

It may take a minute or two for the system to reach a true idle state to see the changes.


----------



## Desolator2B

So, I love this mother board, but my NB just seems to stump me, I've overclocked the CPU quite a bit, up to 4.5Ghz (Water cooled with H80i)
And ever since I switched to the watercooling, My NB is just on fire, I haven't taken off the NB heatsink, but I'm tempted too only because of the super high temps I'm getting from it.
What do guys?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator2B*
> 
> So, I love this mother board, but my NB just seems to stump me, I've overclocked the CPU quite a bit, up to 4.5Ghz (Water cooled with H80i)
> And ever since I switched to the watercooling, My NB is just on fire, I haven't taken off the NB heatsink, but I'm tempted too only because of the super high temps I'm getting from it.
> What do guys?


I am no master overclocker but I would suggest setting everything back to stock clocks and see how the NB temps are then, and then try bumping your clocks little by little until you start seeing the NB temps go up. At that point you might at least figure out where the limit is or whats causing it to heat up. It might just be that the NB doesn't like it's current voltages. Like I said, I am not an expert so please remember that.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator2B*
> 
> So, I love this mother board, but my NB just seems to stump me, I've overclocked the CPU quite a bit, up to 4.5Ghz (Water cooled with H80i)
> And ever since I switched to the watercooling, My NB is just on fire, I haven't taken off the NB heatsink, but I'm tempted too only because of the super high temps I'm getting from it.
> What do guys?


I myself am victim of NB being on fire too! On a hot day here in Singapore(which is practically everyday, for the whole year), my NB temps can hit 70c'ish with ambient at 32c while prime95/BF3. With air-conditioning turned on at 26c or so ambient, I will hit about 67c'ish.

However, I figured NBs are able to withstand large amounts of heat but its of course not good to push it. Keeping it lower will ensure it will last longer in the longrun. I might be taking the NB heatsink off soon to replace the TIM used with AS5 but as of now i am unsure.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator2B*
> 
> So, I love this mother board, but my NB just seems to stump me, I've overclocked the CPU quite a bit, up to 4.5Ghz (Water cooled with H80i)
> And ever since I switched to the watercooling, My NB is just on fire, I haven't taken off the NB heatsink, but I'm tempted too only because of the super high temps I'm getting from it.
> What do guys?


When converted to WCing you loose all the air flow from the CPU cooler which may have passed over the NB HS. This is common/known.
It's as easy as adding a spot fan to blow directly, and concentrate it onto the NB HS.
Some even use a extra 80 - 120mm case fan!

One of the down falls to a closed WC system. They work okay for the CPU but open another can of worms sort to speak.
Had you gone with a kit/custom loop you would have had the option to put the mobo (NB & VRM) under water as well.


----------



## Desolator2B

Well, I've tried to set them back to stock clocks, and to no avail. I probably will just have to buy a water cooling heat sink for it and add on to the loop

I figured that'd also cause a bit of problems, I was considering a small 40mm fan running from the bottom up, we'll see how we go, I'll probably just have to go full blown water cooling though


----------



## Desolator2B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> When converted to WCing you loose all the air flow from the CPU cooler which may have passed over the NB HS. This is common/known.
> It's as easy as adding a spot fan to blow directly, and concentrate it onto the NB HS.
> Some even use a extra 80 - 120mm case fan!
> 
> One of the down falls to a closed WC system. They work okay for the CPU but open another can of worms sort to speak.
> Had you gone with a kit/custom loop you would have had the option to put the mobo (NB & VRM) under water as well.


The problem with the full blown custom loop was the cost, I will end up going full blown, and I probably will after my next paycheck


----------



## ihatelolcats

nb at 70c really doesnt cause problems. i just pretend like that sensor doesnt exist


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> nb at 70c really doesnt cause problems. i just pretend like that sensor doesnt exist


Yeah...what temperature do you reckon is a good gauge of the threshold I shouldn't exceed for the NB?


----------



## ihatelolcats

100c


----------



## gr8sho

Mission control, we have lift off!


----------



## HK_47

guys I'm having an issue, wonder if anyone can shed some light on this. I just recently switched back to windows 7, main reason is windows 8 did not fully support most of my programs... I cannot get AI suite II to install, It keeps crashing with an error on setup, I've tried all the versions from the asus web page, none of them work, tried running as admin etc...

OS Windows 7 X64 SP1 with all the latest updates.
FX8320 Processor
Original CROSSHAIR V FORMULA (non-z version)
The Latest 1703 Bios

I do realize overclocking from the bios is a much better option, but I like the look of the AI II Utility and I like to be able to monitor all of my temps, also is very handy to downclock/upclock cores on the fly for specific tasks without having to restart.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> guys I'm having an issue, wonder if anyone can shed some light on this. I just recently switched back to windows 7, main reason is windows 8 did not fully support most of my programs... I cannot get AI suite II to install, It keeps crashing with an error on setup, I've tried all the versions from the asus web page, none of them work, tried running as admin etc...
> 
> OS Windows 7 X64 SP1 with all the latest updates.
> FX8320 Processor
> Original CROSSHAIR V FORMULA (non-z version)
> The Latest 1703 Bios
> 
> I do realize overclocking from the bios is a much better option, but I like the look of the AI II Utility and I like to be able to monitor all of my temps, also is very handy to downclock/upclock cores on the fly for specific tasks without having to restart.


Do you still have the disc, try that.


----------



## Devildog83

Got a little new memory for my new mobo.


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Got a little new memory for my new mobo.


are these 2400mhz? got the same for my CHV non z. have you tried running em' in factory settings?

got some instability issues. tsk


----------



## Devildog83

It's the CPU. The FX chips are supposed to only take 1866 although the 8350 can take 2400 if you clock everything just right. I have me FX 4100 @ 4,2 GHz and the memory running @ 10-10-10-28 2133 and it;s seems to be stable but if I g to 2400 the NB temps go up the NB volts go to 2400 MHz and it's not stable. Video runs choppy and windows doesn't seem to like it. @ 2133 I have no issues yet. I don't mind it because I would rather underclock RAM the overclock it. 2133 is fast enough. I have the CHVFZ board by the way.


----------



## Devildog83

I never noticed before when I had 16 gigs of memory in the board but when I went to 8 I found out that slots 1 and 2 aren't working. It will post and work fine in windows but only 4 gigs and in single channel. I tried slots 1 and 2 with different dimms and they don't post at all unless I have a dimm in 3 or 4. 1 and 2 are dead. Bummer, now I am going to be without my PC again until the RMA proccess is complete and I have to pay to ship it to New Egg. GGGRRR!!!


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I never noticed before when I had 16 gigs of memory in the board but when I went to 8 I found out that slots 1 and 2 aren't working. It will post and work fine in windows but only 4 gigs and in single channel. I tried slots 1 and 2 with different dimms and they don't post at all unless I have a dimm in 3 or 4. 1 and 2 are dead. Bummer, now I am going to be without my PC again until the RMA proccess is complete and I have to pay to ship it to New Egg. GGGRRR!!!


Have you tried Slots 1 and 3 or Slots 2 and 4? I'm pretty sure that's the way they are suppose to be set up.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Have you tried Slots 1 and 3 or Slots 2 and 4? I'm pretty sure that's the way they are suppose to be set up.


If I set it up in 1,3 or 2,4 only one stick only 4 gigs show as working. I tried them all separately in 1, 2, 3, 4 with 2 sets of memory and it will not post unless I use 3 and 4. 1 and 2 are dead. Can you say RMA?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> If I set it up in 1,3 or 2,4 only one stick only 4 gigs show as working. I tried them all separately in 1, 2, 3, 4 with 2 sets of memory and it will not post unless I use 3 and 4. 1 and 2 are dead. Can you say RMA?


Did you try clearing CMOS and reflashing BIOS?

According to the ASUS User Guide for the regular Crosshair V,

Code:



Code:


We recommend that you install the memory from the red slots for better overclocking capability.

I run all four slots so I can't vouch for this myself.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> are these 2400mhz? got the same for my CHV non z. have you tried running em' in factory settings?
> 
> got some instability issues. tsk


I'm curious about your settings. How many DIMMs do you have and are they 8GBx2 configuration? When you say you have stability issues, is that at stock or overclock. Post some pics of your BIOS if you have a chance. CPU freq and voltages, DRAM settings, and DigiVRM.

This 2400MHz Trident X DRAM looks interesting but it appears that to run the cheaper version you have to settle for CL 11. And I can't tell if anyone is actually running it stable at that speed at 5.0 GHz CPU overclock.

I would like to step up to some faster RAM if it makes the system a little snappier, hence my interest in this topic.

FWIW, my son built an Intel I7 system a few years ago and uses Corsair Dominator GT running at 2000MHz 9-9-9 in a Rampage III Extreme. This is triple channel stuff, when that was in vogue. It is an excellent performer.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Did you try clearing CMOS and reflashing BIOS?
> 
> According to the ASUS User Guide for the regular Crosshair V,
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> We recommend that you install the memory from the red slots for better overclocking capability.
> 
> I run all four slots so I can't vouch for this myself.


Took the board to my favorite guy at Yakima Networking to have him bench test and stots 1 and 2 are dead just as I suspected. We even had the H100i out on the bench for a cooler and when 1 or 2 were populated the fans on the cololer slowed down. Wierd. It appears the board has a short somewhere. I am RMA'ing it from NewEgg. Another 2 weeks without my Rig. I am going to have withdrawls.


----------



## jayflores

i was able to run it; and currently testing.







i just bumped the cpu-nb naturally via FSB, increased cpu-nb voltage @ 1.35v and set cpu-nb LLC @ extreme.









+ i used the red slots as you have mentioned.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2781482


----------



## Atomfix

Anyone know how to get the Sleep function to work correctly?

Everytime I stick my computer into sleep, it will work, screen dims and turns off, the HDD light flashes a few times, then the power light starts blinking, but all the fans are still running and the GPU fans, but when I hold in the power button, the fans will turn off, but the power light will still blink (As it should) and powering it on resumes as normal but it's slow at loading.

I already have Hybrid Sleep disabled in power options in Windows, Any ideas?


----------



## ihatelolcats

try different sleep styles in bios. there is s1 and s3. not sure what's good as I don't use it


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> i was able to run it; and currently testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just bumped the cpu-nb naturally via FSB, increased cpu-nb voltage @ 1.35v and set cpu-nb LLC @ extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + i used the red slots as you have mentioned.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2781482


Wow, 5.2GHz. Nice!







What is the coretemp for that badboy under load? What is DRAM voltage needed to keep the system stable.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Anyone know how to get the Sleep function to work correctly?
> 
> Everytime I stick my computer into sleep, it will work, screen dims and turns off, the HDD light flashes a few times, then the power light starts blinking, but all the fans are still running and the GPU fans, but when I hold in the power button, the fans will turn off, but the power light will still blink (As it should) and powering it on resumes as normal but it's slow at loading.
> 
> I already have Hybrid Sleep disabled in power options in Windows, Any ideas?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> try different sleep styles in bios. there is s1 and s3. not sure what's good as I don't use it


I never understood how to make sleep work on these boards.and includes attempts with M2N32. If the idea of using it was there, I don't understand why BIOS default values wouldn't be sufficient.

Once I got SSD I lost interest in this topic since the machine comes so fast anyway. However if you do figure it out, please let us know how and your experience. Meaning, is it worth using and why.


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Do you still have the disc, try that.


what are these ancient discs you speak of? I have the disc but my computer doesnt have a disc drive


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> what are these ancient discs you speak of? I have the disc but my computer doesnt have a disc drive


LOL sorry I am a bit old and a bit old school.


----------



## shampoo911

Attention Crosshair V Formula-Z users:

New BIOS has been released.

BIOS 1403

now available for download...

Look for your OS and download:

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULAZ/#support_Download


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Attention Crosshair V Formula-Z users:
> 
> New BIOS has been released.
> 
> BIOS 1403
> 
> now available for download...
> 
> Look for your OS and download:
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULAZ/#support_Download


lol....i like the way they keep updating the bios for the "Z" one and not for the "regular" one....pushing you to think that u re missing some major improvement/update if u you dont buy the last model....


----------



## gr8sho

For those that are running Windows 8 with the FX-8350, are you seeing better load balancing across the 8 cores?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> For those that are running Windows 8 with the FX-8350, are you seeing better load balancing across the 8 cores?


in my case... like a 20% better than the FX-8150


----------



## p2mob

Just got my baby up and running. is this bios update even necessary for windows 7 users?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> in my case... like a 20% better than the FX-8150


I meant to compare the same CPU between Windows 7 and Windows 8, specifically the task dispatcher.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> lol....i like the way they keep updating the bios for the "Z" one and not for the "regular" one....pushing you to think that u re missing some major improvement/update if u you dont buy the last model....


I wouldn't get too excited, Biltz. The BIOS change talks about Windows XP. I can't imagine there are too many people with that board actually running XP at this point...


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I wouldn't get too excited, Biltz. The BIOS change talks about Windows XP. I can't imagine there are too many people with that board actually running XP at this point...


indeed...i thought it was about W8....i ll have to read deeper before posting next time...


----------



## p2mob

is it normal for the crosshair v formula to reach 41c mainboard while gaming?


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> is it normal for the crosshair v formula to reach 41c mainboard while gaming?


i get 30-35degC

..anyway this would be dependent w/ ambient temps.

AFAIK, 41 is okay


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> i get 30-35degC
> 
> ..anyway this would be dependent w/ ambient temps.
> 
> AFAIK, 41 is okay


thanks and that temp was under crazy load with the gpu over clocked way much lol.

Do you guys recommend installing that Asus software or just drivers alone?
From the utilities I have only installed Asus boot setting, cpu-z, asus web storage.


----------



## ihatelolcats

you couldnt pay me to install asus software


----------



## p2mob

Thats what I thought, although that Asus boot setting is pretty nice for entering bios with fast boot.


----------



## 4g0ny84

Guys i need your help.... I was having issues getting into my bios with my crosshair v formula z, it would load a black screen after i pressed f2. so i did some digging and people were having some success updating the bios with the ez flash utility (useless to me because i couldn't see anything to begin with) I read that i should avoid using ai suite so i did some more digging and people suggested using rog connect. I formatted a usb flash drive in fat 32 like the instructions said and copied over the newest bios (1403) after using the bios renaming utility in the support section for this board. After the flash drive stopped blinking and the rog light shut off i removed the flash drive and hit the cmos clear button then powered on my machine. I attempted to get back into my bios only now it freezes entirely with the rog logo spash screen. no black screen no bios it just sits there. I may have been overly thorough with my explanation but i don't get what went wrong please get back to me soon, my overclock journey will be over before it begins if i can't get to the bios! (I forgot to mention yes my machine boots to windows still and everything still runs flawlessly.)


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4g0ny84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys i need your help.... I was having issues getting into my bios with my crosshair v formula z, it would load a black screen after i pressed f2. so i did some digging and people were having some success updating the bios with the ez flash utility (useless to me because i couldn't see anything to begin with) I read that i should avoid using ai suite so i did some more digging and people suggested using rog connect. I formatted a usb flash drive in fat 32 like the instructions said and copied over the newest bios (1403) after using the bios renaming utility in the support section for this board. After the flash drive stopped blinking and the rog light shut off i removed the flash drive and hit the cmos clear button then powered on my machine. I attempted to get back into my bios only now it freezes entirely with the rog logo spash screen. no black screen no bios it just sits there. I may have been overly thorough with my explanation but i don't get what went wrong please get back to me soon, my overclock journey will be over before it begins if i can't get to the bios! (I forgot to mention yes my machine boots to windows still and everything still runs flawlessly.)


Are you OC'ed when trying to enter the BIOS? Or are you running stock settings when it happens?


----------



## 4g0ny84

bone stock on a fresh win 7 install I'm overclocking my gpu(barely) but I wasn't at the time of my previous post


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4g0ny84*
> 
> bone stock on a fresh win 7 install I'm overclocking my gpu(barely) but I wasn't at the time of my previous post


once you get into the bios turn off the fast boot. and also u can download from asus its called Asus boot setting. it lets you choose to enter bios from windows. All it does for you, is restarts the pc and automatically enters bios.


----------



## 4g0ny84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> once you get into the bios turn off the fast boot. and also u can download from asus its called Asus boot setting. it lets you choose to enter bios from windows. All it does for you, is restarts the pc and automatically enters bios.


will try now thanks for the assist

Well good news i disabled fast boot bad news i'm right back where i started the bios just goes to black screen again so not really the fix i was hoping for.


----------



## 4g0ny84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Are you OC'ed when trying to enter the BIOS? Or are you running stock settings when it happens?


no i'm not oc'ed i've never been able to get to the bios screen.


----------



## 4g0ny84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Are you OC'ed when trying to enter the BIOS? Or are you running stock settings when it happens?


no i'm not oc'ed i've never been able to get to the bios screen.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4g0ny84*
> 
> no i'm not oc'ed i've never been able to get to the bios screen.


Try calling Asus. Might be another option to get you back on track more quickly.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4g0ny84*
> 
> will try now thanks for the assist
> 
> Well good news i disabled fast boot bad news i'm right back where i started the bios just goes to black screen again so not really the fix i was hoping for.


try to update the bios from windows using aisuite...


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4g0ny84*
> 
> will try now thanks for the assist
> 
> Well good news i disabled fast boot bad news i'm right back where i started the bios just goes to black screen again so not really the fix i was hoping for.


*"QUOTED from ROG Forums"*

*How to use ASUS ROG USB BIOS Flashback

How to use the ASUS Republic of Gamers USB BIOS flash back

The minimum hardware requirements for USB BIOS flash back is to have a Motherboard with ATX Power Supply on and plugged into the wall. You do not need to have a CPU, RAM, Graphics Card, or Hard Drive connected to the system.
The system does not need to be turned on or pass POST (Power On Self Test)

1. Acquire a USB Thumb Drive
2. Format the USB drive with a FAT32 file system
3. Download the latest BIOS for your motherboard and place the extracted ROM file on the USB drive
4. Be sure to rename your file according to the motherboard model. If you have an Rampage III extreme, rename the file to R3E. If you have a Maximus IV Extreme rename the file to M4E.
5. Place the USB drive into the ROG Connect USB Port


5. Hold the Rog connect button down for 5 seconds and an amber light near the BIOS chips will flash for several seconds and when flashing has stopped the BIOS has been successfully updated..*


----------



## 4g0ny84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> *"QUOTED from ROG Forums"*
> 
> *How to use ASUS ROG USB BIOS Flashback
> 
> How to use the ASUS Republic of Gamers USB BIOS flash back
> 
> The minimum hardware requirements for USB BIOS flash back is to have a Motherboard with ATX Power Supply on and plugged into the wall. You do not need to have a CPU, RAM, Graphics Card, or Hard Drive connected to the system.
> The system does not need to be turned on or pass POST (Power On Self Test)
> 
> 1. Acquire a USB Thumb Drive
> 2. Format the USB drive with a FAT32 file system
> 3. Download the latest BIOS for your motherboard and place the extracted ROM file on the USB drive
> 4. Be sure to rename your file according to the motherboard model. If you have an Rampage III extreme, rename the file to R3E. If you have a Maximus IV Extreme rename the file to M4E.
> 5. Place the USB drive into the ROG Connect USB Port
> 
> 
> 5. Hold the Rog connect button down for 5 seconds and an amber light near the BIOS chips will flash for several seconds and when flashing has stopped the BIOS has been successfully updated..*


I did that when i tried to update my bios i confirm that it did sucessfully update to 1403 as ai suite confirms that is my bios version
The bios black screen persists


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4g0ny84*
> 
> I did that when i tried to update my bios i confirm that it did sucessfully update to 1403 as ai suite confirms that is my bios version
> The bios black screen persists


When you say black screen, is this when you try to enter the BIOS to change settings?


----------



## p2mob

RMA that thing...


----------



## 4g0ny84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> When you say black screen, is this when you try to enter the BIOS to change settings?


yes but i have an update as to the nature of my problem

1. the bios update did indeed succeed
2. my graphics card is not in any way causing any problems.
3. something i forgot to mention in my original cry for help is that i'm not using a standard monitor as a viewing device it's a 32" hdtv
4.I stole my girlfriend's monitor to "see what i couldn't see" she has a typical monitor 23" dvi/hdmi inputs.
when i started my comp with her monitor initially attatched I can get in the bios just fine, in addition to that if i switch my tv to that same port my tv can see the bios options as well.
However if i start the comp with my tv and enter the bios settings I get a black screen likewise if i switch to her screen. It is highly impractical if i'm going to be in the bios for over clocking for me to steal her screen all the time I'd like to get this to show on my screen by default if possible, this is a very confusing problem.


----------



## Atomfix

I get the same problem also, If I use my 22in screen, it goes black when I try to enter the BIOS, but the monitor is quite old though, and it's on HDMI.

However when I use my 42in TV which is quite new, the BIOS loads up fine, and it loads fine on my old LCD monitor which is plugged in via VGA.

Iv'e reported it to ASUS many times, but they send me e-mails like it's off a script or something.

It might have something to do with the pixel or the Hz at which the monitor runs which is not compatible with the BIOS, only a thought.


----------



## Stuntfly02

Your BIOS cannot generally use the HDMI our Display port out connections on the video card. This is why your older TV will not show the bios. Maybe some newer ones are able to communicate with the bios properly and it can display the screen then. The only 100% sure way to see bios screen no matter what type of monitor you are using, is to use either the DVI or VGA outputs only. HDMI is great and all, but its honestly a waste on a PC unless you are running the sound through some sort of amplifier. DVI is just as good quality, just doesnt carry audio. Ya 4k res and all that are here but honestly how many people using those monitors are in the majority of mainstream gamers? And have you seen the size of a 4k capable HDMI cable?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4g0ny84*
> 
> yes but i have an update as to the nature of my problem
> 
> 1. the bios update did indeed succeed
> 2. my graphics card is not in any way causing any problems.
> 3. something i forgot to mention in my original cry for help is that i'm not using a standard monitor as a viewing device it's a 32" hdtv
> 4.I stole my girlfriend's monitor to "see what i couldn't see" she has a typical monitor 23" dvi/hdmi inputs.
> when i started my comp with her monitor initially attatched I can get in the bios just fine, in addition to that if i switch my tv to that same port my tv can see the bios options as well.
> However if i start the comp with my tv and enter the bios settings I get a black screen likewise if i switch to her screen. It is highly impractical if i'm going to be in the bios for over clocking for me to steal her screen all the time I'd like to get this to show on my screen by default if possible, this is a very confusing problem.


there are setting between your graphic cars and your monitor that are not becoming active until windows starts to load

inside the video driver there are settings for nonstandard monitors that become active when windows loads

contact video card and/or monitor manufacture for help


----------



## ChrisB17

Question. Is there anyway to save a oc profile on a flash drive so I can update my bios without loosing my oc profile?


----------



## Tweeky

not that I know of

asus has set the bios to delete old profiles because old setting information is not likely to be compatible with the new bios


----------



## 4g0ny84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuntfly02*
> 
> Your BIOS cannot generally use the HDMI our Display port out connections on the video card. This is why your older TV will not show the bios. Maybe some newer ones are able to communicate with the bios properly and it can display the screen then. The only 100% sure way to see bios screen no matter what type of monitor you are using, is to use either the DVI or VGA outputs only. HDMI is great and all, but its honestly a waste on a PC unless you are running the sound through some sort of amplifier. DVI is just as good quality, just doesnt carry audio. Ya 4k res and all that are here but honestly how many people using those monitors are in the majority of mainstream gamers? And have you seen the size of a 4k capable HDMI cable?


I was using a dvi to hdmi adapter to hopefully circumvent that problem as my tv doesn't have a dvi port. Really i just wanted to use a 32" tv as a monitor I was just using the hdmi port because it was the lowest common denominator between my tv and graphics card.


----------



## 4g0ny84

alrighty I'm getting ready to start overclocking (I stole my girlfriend's monitor and gave her the 32") can some one give me a link or advice for how to approach the project. like fsb vs. multiplier overclocking and or how to stabilize a system to push it a little further if it becomes unstable


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4g0ny84*
> 
> alrighty I'm getting ready to start overclocking (I stole my girlfriend's monitor and gave her the 32") can some one give me a link or advice for how to approach the project. like fsb vs. multiplier overclocking and or how to stabilize a system to push it a little further if it becomes unstable


hang on... do you have a crossfire setup?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4g0ny84*
> 
> I was using a dvi to hdmi adapter to hopefully circumvent that problem as my tv doesn't have a dvi port. Really i just wanted to use a 32" tv as a monitor I was just using the hdmi port because it was the lowest common denominator between my tv and graphics card.


First, good job on figuring out the problem.







Would have been sad to go through RMA and waste all that time.

I'm surprised your video card doesn't have a native HDMI output. Even my ancient GTX 460 has one of those connectors, although I too use DVI even though my monitor has an HDMI input.

The other problem you can run into with a digital TV is that sometimes the default VGA resolution isn't supported. Not sure that would be the situation in your case though.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Question. Is there anyway to save a oc profile on a flash drive so I can update my bios without loosing my oc profile?


I miss this feature. I used to use it occasionally on my M2N32-SLI board.

In any event, you will soon get used to living without it. I've been told real overclockers habitually clear CMOS and reenter all their settings.









I've seen enough instances now where I've been distrustful with saved profiles too. There may be a bug in BIOS still where settings don't always take. I spent several weeks trying to get CnQ to work and only succeeded at getting it working by essentially setting the board back to a pristine state are re-entering all the customizations.

And when a new BIOS version is released, you have to kick back and do that all over again anyway. I would expect the Z board to get a few more updates still.


----------



## 4g0ny84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> hang on... do you have a crossfire setup?


no not at the moment


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4g0ny84*
> 
> alrighty I'm getting ready to start overclocking (I stole my girlfriend's monitor and gave her the 32") can some one give me a link or advice for how to approach the project. like fsb vs. multiplier overclocking and or how to stabilize a system to push it a little further if it becomes unstable


I recommend reading this thread if you have the time. Lots of good information.

However to get started quickly, the simplest way to get started is increase the CPU multiplier. Your ability to push the 8350 will be tied directly to how well you can dissipate heat, so please be careful. I assume you know about the plethora of sensor monitoring tools available to check package temps.

Around 4.5GHz, you'll have to resort to manually increasing CPU Vcore to feed enough juice into the Vishera to keep it stable. A good rule of thumb I use for sake of simplicity is to have Vcore follow CPU frequency. So if you want a 4.8GHz OC, then use CPU voltage of 1.48V, for 5.0GHz you might try 1.5V. Increase or decrease the volts until you find the lowest value that will pass the stress test of your choice. Many of us use the latest IBT test suite with AVX support. Also once you go past 4.5GHz, you want manually control DigiVRM. CPU at Ulta and CPU-NB at High is a good place to start. There are other setting too you want tweak in there.

HT Bus and CPU-NB frequencies can track together and are said to best be kept between 2200 and 2400MHz.

If you OC the FSB, you'll want to be mindful of increasing other voltages like HT bus and CPU/NB.

Likewise if you OC the DRAM. Timings and frequency will likely need attention of increased voltage. With that Z board, you have additional knobs to turn to improve stability.


----------



## 4g0ny84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> First, good job on figuring out the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would have been sad to go through RMA and waste all that time.
> 
> I'm surprised your video card doesn't have a native HDMI output. Even my ancient GTX 460 has one of those connectors, although I too use DVI even though my monitor has an HDMI input.
> 
> The other problem you can run into with a digital TV is that sometimes the default VGA resolution isn't supported. Not sure that would be the situation in your case though.


it does have a native hdmi but i had read somewhere that some graphics cards boot from port 1 which the first port on my particular card was dvi so i used the dvi/hdmi to rule that out


----------



## 4g0ny84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I recommend reading this thread if you have the time. Lots of good information.
> 
> However to get started quickly, the simplest way to get started is increase the CPU multiplier. Your ability to push the 8350 will be tied directly to how well you can dissipate heat, so please be careful. I assume you know about the plethora of sensor monitoring tools available to check package temps.
> 
> Around 4.5GHz, you'll have to resort to manually increasing CPU Vcore to feed enough juice into the Vishera to keep it stable. A good rule of thumb I use for sake of simplicity is to have Vcore follow CPU frequency. So if you want a 4.8GHz OC, then use CPU voltage of 1.48V, for 5.0GHz you might try 1.5V. Increase or decrease the volts until you find the lowest value that will pass the stress test of your choice. Many of us use the latest IBT test suite with AVX support. Also once you go past 4.5GHz, you want manually control DigiVRM. CPU at Ulta and CPU-NB at High is a good place to start. There are other setting too you want tweak in there.
> 
> HT Bus and CPU-NB frequencies can track together and are said to best be kept between 2200 and 2400MHz.
> 
> If you OC the FSB, you'll want to be mindful of increasing other voltages like HT bus and CPU/NB.
> 
> Likewise if you OC the DRAM. Timings and frequency will likely need attention of increased voltage. With that Z board, you have additional knobs to turn to improve stability.


amazing level of help I'm currently stable at 4.5ghz my temps are all fine at 32-33c however my os tends to freeze if i increase my multiplier to 23 I'm not sure where to go next with that being the case. i've been increasing my cpu voltage to make it stable for my tests if ever it fails the ibt then i increase the cpu voltage 1 tick run again until it passes, that method seems to be working my current voltage is 1.41875


----------



## 4g0ny84

I'm using open hardware monitor and 2 of my temperatures aren't labeled can anyone pick out what they are by looking i don't want to push any further until i know for certain what those 2 are
they're labeled Temperature #1 and Temperature #2


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4g0ny84*
> 
> I'm using open hardware monitor and 2 of my temperatures aren't labeled can anyone pick out what they are by looking i don't want to push any further until i know for certain what those 2 are
> they're labeled Temperature #1 and Temperature #2


first one is your socket temp and the other would be the motherboard or core temp as well


----------



## 4g0ny84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> first one is your socket temp and the other would be the motherboard or core temp as well


thanks for the assist if i'm not mistaken i'm completely in range on those temps?


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4g0ny84*
> 
> thanks for the assist if i'm not mistaken i'm completely in range on those temps?


Your pushing it slightly with your CPU temp, you might find it unstable if it's going to run at that temp for long periods of time, keep an eye on it.


----------



## 4g0ny84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Your pushing it slightly with your CPU temp, you might find it unstable if it's going to run at that temp for long periods of time, keep an eye on it.


should i volt it down a hair??


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4g0ny84*
> 
> thanks for the assist if i'm not mistaken i'm completely in range on those temps?


Have a look at this http://www.hwinfo.com/download64.html for monitoring voltage and temps. It's much more complete and shows all the sensors on the CHV-Z.
You can hide values you don't need/want as there are lots of them.
Scroll down to the ROG listing and the value order will read the same as mine after renaming. The only exceptions would be the Ambient, VRM and Dram temp readings. These are the three OPT Temp sensors that I run. On yours, just ignore/skip these three and move the remaining values up in the list
It'll look like this


----------



## p2mob

@ The Sandman how come mine doesnt show me a ambient, vram & dram temps on my formula-z?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> @ The Sandman how come mine doesnt show me a ambient, vram & dram temps on my formula-z?


I run the three "opt temp sensors" http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10767/cab-195/FrozenCPU_Temperature_Probe_Cable_-_2-Pin_-_28.html?tl=g4c133s492 for those items


----------



## p2mob

Nice I have those on my Aerocool Touch-2000 fan controller. Could you please provide some quick tips as to where and how best locate the heat sensors? Im a noob at this. I haven 4 of hese


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Nice I have those on my Aerocool Touch-2000 fan controller. Could you please provide some quick tips as to where and how best locate the heat sensors? Im a noob at this. I haven 4 of hese


Ambient sensor is mounted between the front intake fan and backside of front bezel. Nothing but ambient there.
For the Dram and VRM sensor locations I use a laser thermometer to carefully locate the hottest spot under the HS's. I place probe between heat source and underside of HS. It may not be 100% accurate but definitely is most useful when stressing OC. I watch for extreme changes when under load or when ambient gets crazy due to summer temps etc. Also gives you something to actually see (lower temps hopefully) when applying changes or upgrades to your cooling solution. It's always better to have at least an idea of what's happening temp wise rather than not knowing at all. That's just my


----------



## jayflores

http://valid.canardpc.com/2803651

so far is the best setting for 2400mhz


----------



## richie_2010

On my v I put one between the fins on the nb block and between the fins on the vrms


----------



## Satanello

Hi all, i ordered these mems: BLT2C8G3D1608ET3LX0CEU Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 2x8Gb, 1600 mhz cas8 for my Fx8350 on CHFV-Z.
What do you think about?
If i've made a mistake...it's too late


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satanello*
> 
> Hi all, i ordered these mems: BLT2C8G3D1608ET3LX0CEU Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 2x8Gb, 1600 mhz cas8 for my Fx8350 on CHFV-Z.
> What do you think about?
> If i've made a mistake...it's too late


not really bad, but for a little less $$ you could go for the tactical tracers.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satanello*
> 
> Hi all, i ordered these mems: BLT2C8G3D1608ET3LX0CEU Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 2x8Gb, 1600 mhz cas8 for my Fx8350 on CHFV-Z.
> What do you think about?
> If i've made a mistake...it's too late


I have these just got them last week so far i have overclocked them to 2133mhz using 9-11-10-30 timings 1.50v , im working on getting 2400mhz stable so far 10-12-11-32 and 1.50v, very good ram for the price.


----------



## Satanello

Very good, I am very happy and I hope that the memories come soon!








My current Teamgroup 2133 cas9 4x4GB gave me serious stability issues that have not been able to solve so since I have no time to lose I took the Ballistix; overclocking of ram I do not care much because the performance gain should be climbing reduced frequency, I prefer to stay on aggressive timing.


----------



## Bigm

Hi, just bought a formula z and was wondering if it's mandatory to have both the 8pin cpu and 4pin cpu power connected as the (very confusing) manual seems to depict it can be one, the other, or both and I only have 1 8pin cpu cable available

Cheers,

Bigm


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Hi, just bought a formula z and was wondering if it's mandatory to have both the 8pin cpu and 4pin cpu power connected as the (very confusing) manual seems to depict it can be one, the other, or both and I only have 1 8pin cpu cable available
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Bigm


The 8 pin alone should be fine in most cases. If you want to heavily overclock the CPU and memory and bump up voltages alot the 4 pin is for extra power, You can do it without but I beleive the extra 4 pin will give you a little extra power and will make power delivery more efficient. Also the 4 pin molex by the GPU is for power gobbling GPU configurations. If you want to OC heavily and by diong so increase your voltages to keep stable I woud recommend a PSU that has 1x8 pin and 1x 4x4 pin CPU power connector. If not 1x8 pin should work fine.


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The 8 pin alone should be fine in most cases. If you want to heavily overclock the CPU and memory and bump up voltages alot the 4 pin is for extra power, You can do it without but I beleive the extra 4 pin will give you a little extra power and will make power delivery more efficient. Also the 4 pin molex by the GPU is for power gobbling GPU configurations. If you want to OC heavily and by diong so increase your voltages to keep stable I woud recommend a PSU that has 1x8 pin and 1x 4x4 pin CPU power connector. If not 1x8 pin should work fine.


Alright, that's what I was thinking. +rep


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Hi, just bought a formula z and was wondering if it's mandatory to have both the 8pin cpu and 4pin cpu power connected as the (very confusing) manual seems to depict it can be one, the other, or both and I only have 1 8pin cpu cable available
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Bigm


Many of us connect all available power plugs.


----------



## Devildog83

Got my RMA back from New Egg and all is ok. I did some slight mods while I was waiting. Got SP 120 preformance PWM fans for H100i and painted the Radiator with the same paint as the GPU.


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> LOL sorry I am a bit old and a bit old school.


I have figured out the issue, there is actually only ONE LAN Driver for the Original Crosshair V that works properly with windows 7, I've had the problem before, had to use 3 different drivers and reformat twice, nightmare..... anyway the Driver Is Called "Intel_Gigabit_V16400_XPVistaWin7" any other version causes connection drops, even the latest from intel's webpage and "no cable connected" issues. I assume this is because ASUS was dumb enough to put intel lan on an AMD board... ugh the conflictions.


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Got my RMA back from New Egg and all is ok. I did some slight mods while I was waiting. Got SP 120 preformance PWM fans for H100i and painted the Radiator with the same paint as the GPU.


It looks nice, what kind of paint did you use for the rad? Also why did u rma in a first place? I am currently shipping same board back to newegg due to issues with the memory controller


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> It looks nice, what kind of paint did you use for the rad? Also why did u rma in a first place? I am currently shipping same board back to newegg due to issues with the memory controller


Thanks, I used Ceramic based engine Paint because Ceramic paint is heat resistent and dissapates heat very well. The 1st and 2nd Memory slots were dead on the board.


----------



## 033Y5

changed ram over weekend from xms3 2000mhz to crucial ballistix tactical 1333 cl7 and managed an overclock of 1866mhz cl9-9-9-24-33 1.51v







and they still have room left to push abit harder just gonna wait to get some temp sensors first









http://www.crucial.com/uk/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=BLT2CP4G3D1337DT1TX0CEU


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thanks, I used Ceramic based engine Paint because Ceramic paint is heat resistent and dissapates heat very well. The 1st and 2nd Memory slots were dead on the board.


Nice +1 for the info on the type of paint thats heat resistant.

Yup same here...just the first slot was dead...the A2 slot. thats why I couldn't boot with just one stick in it, and with 2 it only recognized one.

How well did newegg handle the rma? I am shipping my board out tomorrow to newegg. It kinda sucks that I paid 45$ for over night shipment when I originally received it. I'm gonna try and shoot newegg an e-mail asking for the same type of shipment after they receive my POS.


----------



## ChrisB17

Help please. So I updated my bios to 1403 and got a overclock stable in prime for 48 hrs. Well now my pc is having cold boot issues. It didnt have this issue with 1304 bios I had before. I reset bios 3 times and reflashed twice. Any suggestions? Anyone experiencing cold boot issue with the new bios?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Nice +1 for the info on the type of paint thats heat resistant.
> 
> Yup same here...just the first slot was dead...the A2 slot. thats why I couldn't boot with just one stick in it, and with 2 it only recognized one.
> 
> How well did newegg handle the rma? I am shipping my board out tomorrow to newegg. It kinda sucks that I paid 45$ for over night shipment when I originally received it. I'm gonna try and shoot newegg an e-mail asking for the same type of shipment after they receive my POS.


New Egg sent me a UPS label for free to ship the board to them. It was to them in 4 days counting the weekend and I had my new board 3 days later at no cost to me. The process ws a little confusing to me because I have never RMA'd anything through them before They actualy had a label for me to print right in my account on there web site and I did not know it, it cost me 2 days of waiting for the label to be delivered. I called them and they sent one to my e-mail and off it went. Now that I know how it works the turn around should be easy if I ever need to do this again.

UPDATE!

It turns out dispite all of the testing we did on the board before RAM'ing it came to the wrong conclusion. I should have swapped my wifes Phenom in to my rig before I did because I had the same issue with the new board. I did this today and it works perfectly with hers in there. My CPU is bad.









At least I now have a good excuse to get the 8350.







. Got to look on the bright side.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Help please. So I updated my bios to 1403 and got a overclock stable in prime for 48 hrs. Well now my pc is having cold boot issues. It didnt have this issue with 1304 bios I had before. I reset bios 3 times and reflashed twice. Any suggestions? Anyone experiencing cold boot issue with the new bios?


Did you flash from a flash drive or cd or from the AI Suite? If the former, try flashing back to 1304 and using a flash drive or CD to flash the update. If not flash back to 1304 and see if all works from there.


----------



## ChrisB17

I flashed from a USB using Asus flash utility in the bios. I switched over to the bios I was using before and haven't gotten that issue yet. Can a bios update do that


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> I flashed from a USB using Asus flash utility in the bios. I switched over to the bios I was using before and haven't gotten that issue yet. Can a bios update do that


I am not sure, have you checked the codes to see what they can tell you or do you even get any upon restart?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> I have figured out the issue, there is actually only ONE LAN Driver for the Original Crosshair V that works properly with windows 7, I've had the problem before, had to use 3 different drivers and reformat twice, nightmare..... anyway the Driver Is Called "Intel_Gigabit_V16400_XPVistaWin7" any other version causes connection drops, even the latest from intel's webpage and "no cable connected" issues. I assume this is because ASUS was dumb enough to put intel lan on an AMD board... ugh the conflictions.


I am running the latest driver version from Intel and do not see any ill effects.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> At least I now have a good excuse to get the 8350.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Got to look on the bright side.


I've seen the 8350 as low as $185 quite recently. I'm sure you'll like the upgrade.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I've seen the 8350 as low as $185 quite recently. I'm sure you'll like the upgrade.


Me too!! I found it for $176. using pricewatch.

This is what my wife looks like now though -


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Me too!! I found it for $176. using pricewatch.
> 
> This is what my wife looks like now though -


Very nice. I paid top dollar for mine as I know lots of others did too and no regrets. Worth every penny.


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I've seen the 8350 as low as $185 quite recently. I'm sure you'll like the upgrade.


actually im selling mine on for 120$ still under warranty, purchased 4 months ago, still have original receipt from purchase...lol

edit:// admin sorry for going off topic and i know its isnt the right forum for that







just felt like I had to throw it out there


----------



## gr8sho

Defecting to Intel?


----------



## p2mob

Nope I just have 8350 with Crosshair v formula-z and another 8350 with Asus M5A97 R.20 but I do want to build an intel based rig sometime soon.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Nope I just have 8350 with Crosshair v formula-z and another 8350 with Asus M5A97 R.20 but I do want to build an intel based rig sometime soon.


Haswell is coming...tempting haha


----------



## richie_2010

Guys I need your help keep getting 99 or 66 on crosshair v z that im helping a freind with any help would be great I reflashed bios but I get no display so cant see it


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Guys I need your help keep getting 99 or 66 on crosshair v z that im helping a freind with any help would be great I reflashed bios but I get no display so cant see it


99 and 66 are just initialization codes. Make sure everything is seated properly and plugged in the right place. If that isn't an issue try reinstalling the CPU and memory. Beyond that I would have to know more about what you hardware you are working with because those codes are not trouble codes.


----------



## richie_2010

Thanks for that im now having trouble where his 5970 wont display currently using A gt 210 and the 5970 in another slot the 5970 is detected in device manager and temps are fine using gpuz but soon as connect the hdmi lead no display
Tried 2 displays one from 210 and other from 5970 and bsod 5970 on its own no display or sound 210 working fine


----------



## richie_2010

Do you think the card is dead, just giving it evils right now see if that will help


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Do you think the card is dead, just giving it evils right now see if that will help


Could be, can you try DVI instead of HDMI. It may be the cards bad or just the HDMI port.


----------



## richie_2010

Ive got a dvi to hdmi block somewhere will find it and give that a try if that dont work I guess its dead


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Ive got a dvi to hdmi block somewhere will find it and give that a try if that dont work I guess its dead


Sorry, if you can try it on another board just to make sure.


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Other return or RMA related questions
> Discussion Thread
> Response Via Email (Cheryl)05/22/2013 02:33 PM
> 
> Dear Piotr,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Newegg.
> 
> We would be glad to assist you with that. Once the RMA is processed successfully, the replacement item will be shipped to you with next day shipping method. Thank you in advance for your patience and understanding.
> 
> If you have any further questions or concerns, please visit our FAQs page. If you still require any assistance, please feel free to reply directly to this email.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Cheryl
> Newegg Customer Service
> 
> Once you know, you Newegg.


Newegg really does go above and beyond for their customers! I like


----------



## richie_2010

Got an update we have a pic but has 2 blocks of white lines then soon loads windows it purple


----------



## richie_2010

Sorry bout tge no edits on my phone
Ne had seen my gpu mod and had me do it to his with the h60 im tightening and loosening the bolts and the only difference im getting is tge blocks on bios are narrowet


----------



## 033Y5

hi all
hoping someone can help me i noticed in hwinfo64 my 3vsb is @0.192v what should it be seems low


----------



## Devildog83

Here is mine. Looks right to me.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine. Looks right to me.


ok dude im freaking out


----------



## ihatelolcats

use a multimeter if you are worried about it. those software voltages are never right


----------



## 033Y5

the 3vsb seems to vary so much gertruude says his is @ 5.400v others says same as me and some have 2,88v
what is this voltage and what sould it be


----------



## Tweeky

check out these voltages every one is a miss


----------



## gr8sho

Given the rate at which the author is updating his software, difficult to know if it's right.

Your computer hasn't gone up in flames so it can't be that bad, right?

Even HWMonitor gives bogus values for the 12V rail, I would stick with the main sensors and calibrate them with BIOS.

ROG Connect is another option but doesn't give all those sensor values.

For the 3vsb value originally questioned I see 0.05V or such when the system is under-clocked and under-volted.


----------



## gr8sho

Well, sure enough, I just updated to the latest official release of HWINFO64, version 4.18, and that sensor reading is now gone.


----------



## 033Y5

cool thank you all


----------



## gr8sho

Excellent And welcome.


----------



## The Sandman

Finally had some extra time after installing a new D5/res last weekend and took a few pics.





Thinking I want to fill in the bottom with a RX240 next.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Haswell is coming...tempting haha


Don't you mean Hasbeen? Very poor improvements in IPC over Ivy. Steamroller in the 4th quarter will close much of the gap with Intel.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Help please. So I updated my bios to 1403 and got a overclock stable in prime for 48 hrs. Well now my pc is having cold boot issues. It didnt have this issue with 1304 bios I had before. I reset bios 3 times and reflashed twice. Any suggestions? Anyone experiencing cold boot issue with the new bios?


The new bios was only for XP users you had absolutely no reason to upgrade the bios.


----------



## kahboom

The newest bios fixed my problem with my crosshair v-z motherboard. It kept turning off right after a few seconds after booting up. I was going to rma but it works fine now. Tried flashing previous bios, even redownloaded my setup just would not work with it for some reason.


----------



## kahboom

Delete. Stupid phone.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Finally had some extra time after installing a new D5/res last weekend and took a few pics.
> 
> Thinking I want to fill in the bottom with a RX240 next.


Impressive!


----------



## gr8sho

OT: Does anyone know off the top how high a voltage and clock speed a reference class EVGA GTX 460 can sustain on air cooling? A link pointer is also fine.

To keep this closer to the mainline thread, I'm awaiting the arrival of a reference class AMD 7970 GPU. If I like it, I will end up buying another and running XfFire.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> OT: Does anyone know off the top how high a voltage and clock speed a reference class EVGA GTX 460 can sustain on air cooling? A link pointer is also fine.
> 
> To keep this closer to the mainline thread, I'm awaiting the arrival of a reference class AMD 7970 GPU. *If I like it, I will end up buying another and running XfFire.*


trust me... you WILL like it


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Finally had some extra time after installing a new D5/res last weekend and took a few pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking I want to fill in the bottom with a RX240 next.


ok dude.... i totally envy your rig... talk to me... temperatures on the cpu and nb.. talk to me NOW...


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> ok dude.... i totally envy your rig... talk to me... temperatures on the cpu and nb.. talk to me NOW...


I concur!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> ok dude.... i totally envy your rig... talk to me... temperatures on the cpu and nb.. talk to me NOW...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> I concur!


Here's a few snips.





these are everyday running temps


----------



## p2mob

now that's SOLID! Newegg gotta hurry up and send me my v formula-z from RMA and hopefully this board is gonna be good. I would hate to have to RMA again...


----------



## jayflores

i bet ambient temps from sandman;s rig is what helping the overall temps. because if you would check its almost near it.


----------



## Devildog83

Finaly did it, I ordered the FX 8350 to go in my CVFZ mobo. I am excited. All I need now is a rockin' GPU and I am finished.


----------



## Satanello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> I have these just got them last week so far i have overclocked them to 2133mhz using 9-11-10-30 timings 1.50v , im working on getting 2400mhz stable so far 10-12-11-32 and 1.50v, very good ram for the price.


these mem are interesting, first boot: 1600 8-8-8-24 1t 1,35v; second boot: 1866 8-8-8-24 1t 1,45v (i should verify if voltage is ok).


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Finaly did it, I ordered the FX 8350 to go in my CVFZ mobo. I am excited. All I need now is a rockin' GPU and I am finished.


Get a 7970 Ghz edition and you're all set! Just like me! hahahaha


----------



## Devildog83

Yep.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Here's a few snips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are everyday running temps


idk dude... temps are still kinda high on full load while p95 is running... it still looks ULTRA NICE... but something's still off...


----------



## Tweeky

AMD FX 9650

http://amdfx.blogspot.com/2013/05/amd-steamroller-fx-9650-45-ghz-48-ghz.html


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> AMD FX 9650
> http://amdfx.blogspot.com/2013/05/amd-steamroller-fx-9650-45-ghz-48-ghz.html


not real info dude... just guessing results...


----------



## ihatelolcats

can you specify sleep states in the CHV bios? on my old asus board you could set which S states you wanted enabled


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satanello*
> 
> these mem are interesting, first boot: 1600 8-8-8-24 1t 1,35v; second boot: 1866 8-8-8-24 1t 1,45v (i should verify if voltage is ok).


Sounds way to low for 2133 or 2400. My G.skill is rated 1866 at 8-9-9-24 at 1.60 volts. I don't think you can run that ram stable at 1.35v or 1.45 volts. It would have to be close to 1.6 volts. That is unless you have a liquid cooler for your ram.


----------



## Satanello

 better then expected these mems seem stable (2h occt) at 1,505v at 1866 8-8-8-24 1t; now i'm testing for th better cpu clock for daily use!


----------



## felix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Sounds way to low for 2133 or 2400. My G.skill is rated 1866 at 8-9-9-24 at 1.60 volts. I don't think you can run that ram stable at 1.35v or 1.45 volts. It would have to be close to 1.6 volts. That is unless you have a liquid cooler for your ram.


Υour G.Skills are Samsung based, totally different than the Micron IC's that his Crucials have. Microns are for tight timings at lower freq. Many of them can do close to 1900-2000MHz CL8 with little votlage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satanello*
> 
> better then expected these mems seem stable (2h occt) at 1,505v at 1866 8-8-8-24 1t; now i'm testing for th better cpu clock for daily use!


Try LinX 0.6.4 with full ram or Prime95 x64 Blend. If LinX runs 20 loops and Prime over 8h then your stable....but OCCT seems like very promising.


----------



## Satanello

Ram tested with Linx for 3h 30 min but....i can't resist i want to play diablo so.... i think it's "enough stable"









http://www.nexthardware.com/forum/gallery/index.php?n=18344



I thinh these are very good ram for 24h use (2x8 Gb modules are not good for bench)!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> Υour G.Skills are Samsung based, totally different than the Micron IC's that his Crucials have. Microns are for tight timings at lower freq. Many of them can do close to 1900-2000MHz CL8 with little votlage
> Try LinX 0.6.4 with full ram or Prime95 x64 Blend. If LinX runs 20 loops and Prime over 8h then your stable....but OCCT seems like very promising.


What you are saying is contradictory. My Trident-X have VERY tight timings at 1866 8-9-9-24. I have not found ANY brand that has such tight timings at that frequency.


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> What you are saying is contradictory. My Trident-X have VERY tight timings at 1866 8-9-9-24. I have not found ANY brand that has such tight timings at that frequency.


That make sense my 1866 stock is 10-11-10-30 1.5v, running it oc'ed to 2133mhz at 11-11-10-30 1.57500v

and its G.Skill two 8gb sticks.


----------



## fishhawk

My crucial tactical ballistic stock is 1866/9-9-9-24/1.5v and easly hits 2030 at stock voltage.


----------



## Satanello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> What you are saying is contradictory. My Trident-X have VERY tight timings at 1866 8-9-9-24. I have not found ANY brand that has such tight timings at that frequency.


Samsung are very good memories for high frequency but Micron chips are generally better for tight timings and lower frequency.
Gskill sell 1600 7-8-8 @ 1,5V and my Tactical can do 1600 8-8-8 @ only 1,35v so at 1866 your Samsung chip requires 1,6v and mine only 1,5.
nothing special but this is typical for these kind o chip.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satanello*
> 
> Ram tested with Linx for 3h 30 min but....i can't resist i want to play diablo so.... i think it's "enough stable"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nexthardware.com/forum/gallery/index.php?n=18344
> 
> 
> 
> I thinh these are very good ram for 24h use (2x8 Gb modules are not good for bench)!


Im running these at 2133mhz with only 1.5v Had to loosen timings to 10-10-10-27 1t set Bank side timing from 46 to 48, and set ns from 300 to 160 and they run fine. These are great sticks. There so tiny almost hard to see in my case.


----------



## felix

Are you running them 1 or 2T ?


----------



## felix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> What you are saying is contradictory. My Trident-X have VERY tight timings at 1866 8-9-9-24. I have not found ANY brand that has such tight timings at that frequency.


I also have Trident-X, the 2400C9 kit, and i also ran them 1866 8-9-9, but that is not considered VERY tight, not even tight. You would need CL7-7-7 , CL7-8-8 or maybe CL8-8-8 to call them that.

Nevertheless, I'm sure you find them ok, they are indeed good timings, my Trident-X work also fine at that speed.

However, please take some time and read relevant thread at XS:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?278833-New-Crucial-1.5V-DDR3-Kits

Some specific results that i hope to convince you :

Barr3l Rid3r's awesome kit : http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?278833-New-Crucial-1.5V-DDR3-Kits&p=5164480&viewfull=1#post5164480 (up to 2230 CL8-8-8-22)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?278833-New-Crucial-1.5V-DDR3-Kits&p=5184392&viewfull=1#post5184392 (2500 CL9-9-9-24)

Alex-Ro's results : http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?278833-New-Crucial-1.5V-DDR3-Kits&p=5175162&viewfull=1#post5175162 (2400 CL8-8-8-24 on Ivy-Bridge)

Shiranui Gen-An's : http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?278833-New-Crucial-1.5V-DDR3-Kits&p=5176796&viewfull=1#post5176796 (2400 CL9-9-9 on Ivy Bridge)

If you search over that thread you will find some more AMD results that will convince you.

I got Trident-X because i wanted to have them for Intel setup, running fine on AMD, sure, but the'll not get tight at the speeds the AMD's IMC can handle.

Crucials' Micron IC's cannot ofcourse reach the 2700+ frequency range in general, up to their limit though, they will have tighter timings than Hynix and Samsungs overall.

Samsungs and Hynix's on the other hand , can handle well high frequencies close to 2900-3000MHz , but in lower frequencies they can't have the timings that Micron's have.

In the end you'll see that my statement was not contradictory.

You may however wan't to try to reach these two results :

1866 CL7-7-8-8-33 @ 1.635V

or

1600 CL6-5-7-8-40 @ 1.635V


----------



## Satanello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> Are you running them 1 or 2T ?


I'm running at 1T!

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog83

Got my FX 8350 in my CHVFZ now, I also have the Trident X 2400 C9 4x2 Ghz. I have an issue I need help with. I am running the CPU at a stock 4.o Ghz and the memory @ 1866 with loose timmings @ 10,11,12,30 1T and prime 95 makes windows freeze up after a few minutes. The CPU at almost 100 % load anly hit 51c. I don't understand this is no overclock, even an underclock of the memory. Any thoughts.


----------



## felix

Can you list all of your RAM timings and settings ? Are they set @ auto or manual ?


----------



## Satanello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Got my FX 8350 in my CHVFZ now, I also have the Trident X 2400 C9 4x2 Ghz. I have an issue I need help with. I am running the CPU at a stock 4.o Ghz and the memory @ 1866 with loose timmings @ 10,11,12,30 1T and prime 95 makes windows freeze up after a few minutes. The CPU at almost 100 % load anly hit 51c. I don't understand this is no overclock, even an underclock of the memory. Any thoughts.


I had similar problem with my 4x4Gb Teamgroup Xtreem 2133 9-11-11 (IC's unknown). If i use 2 modules all ok at every frequency but if i use 4 modules i have lot of stability problems.
If i use these mems on my Gygabyte P67 UD4 + i7 2600k it's all ok (occt tested).


----------



## Devildog83

It was quite simply the bios. I had to RMA the board an didn't update the bios on the new board yet.


----------



## felix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It was quite simply the bios. I had to RMA the board an didn't update the bios on the new board yet.


Which one did you have before updating ?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> Which one did you have before updating ?


1302 went to 1403.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satanello*
> 
> I had similar problem with my 4x4Gb Teamgroup Xtreem 2133 9-11-11 (IC's unknown). If i use 2 modules all ok at every frequency but if i use 4 modules i have lot of stability problems.
> If i use these mems on my Gygabyte P67 UD4 + i7 2600k it's all ok (occt tested).


Sorry that is supposed to be 2x4 Gbs, I only have 2 and 4 populated. It's working now though.


----------



## Devildog83

I stated earlier that I got a 1000 point jump in 3D Mark but it was only 400. I may have been the 8350 club I posted this but here is the different scores. 1 with the 4100 and 1 with the 8350 if anyone is interested.


The physics score was a huge jump.


----------



## felix

Maybe i should also try to update to 1403.

Weirdly though, it only states a fix for HDD detection error.


----------



## fishhawk

Read on the ROG web site that there might be issues with the new bios, no answer back yet confirming it though.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk*
> 
> Read on the ROG web site that there might be issues with the new bios, no answer back yet confirming it though.


I had a few issues but fixed them by clearing the cmos. The board did not detect the optical sound cable that was plugged in and the usb 3.0 did not work. Clearing cmos fixed that. I need to reinstall windows though. I haven't done it since before I got the new motherboard and it needs to be done.


----------



## bond32

Finally broke down and ordered this bad boy. Sending the gigabyte ud5 back. Just see so much more functionality with the Asus. I see there are nodes next to the 24 pin connector to touch a meter to, is this true? Are they more accurate than bios readings?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satanello*
> 
> Samsung are very good memories for high frequency but Micron chips are generally better for tight timings and lower frequency.
> Gskill sell 1600 7-8-8 @ 1,5V and my Tactical can do 1600 8-8-8 @ only 1,35v so at 1866 your Samsung chip requires 1,6v and mine only 1,5.
> nothing special but this is typical for these kind o chip.


So you misstated your case. G.Skill easily has as tight or tighter timings that Samsung, but at a higher voltage.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> I also have Trident-X, the 2400C9 kit, and i also ran them 1866 8-9-9, but that is not considered VERY tight, not even tight. You would need CL7-7-7 , CL7-8-8 or maybe CL8-8-8 to call them that.
> 
> Nevertheless, I'm sure you find them ok, they are indeed good timings, my Trident-X work also fine at that speed.
> 
> However, please take some time and read relevant thread at XS:
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?278833-New-Crucial-1.5V-DDR3-Kits
> 
> Some specific results that i hope to convince you :
> 
> Barr3l Rid3r's awesome kit : http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?278833-New-Crucial-1.5V-DDR3-Kits&p=5164480&viewfull=1#post5164480 (up to 2230 CL8-8-8-22)
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?278833-New-Crucial-1.5V-DDR3-Kits&p=5184392&viewfull=1#post5184392 (2500 CL9-9-9-24)


Alex-Ro's results : http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?278833-New-Crucial-1.5V-DDR3-Kits&p=5175162&viewfull=1#post5175162 (2400 CL8-8-8-24 on Ivy-Bridge)

Shiranui Gen-An's : http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?278833-New-Crucial-1.5V-DDR3-Kits&p=5176796&viewfull=1#post5176796 (2400 CL9-9-9 on Ivy Bridge)

If you search over that thread you will find some more AMD results that will convince you.

I got Trident-X because i wanted to have them for Intel setup, running fine on AMD, sure, but the'll not get tight at the speeds the AMD's IMC can handle.

Crucials' Micron IC's cannot ofcourse reach the 2700+ frequency range in general, up to their limit though, they will have tighter timings than Hynix and Samsungs overall.

Samsungs and Hynix's on the other hand , can handle well high frequencies close to 2900-3000MHz , but in lower frequencies they can't have the timings that Micron's have.

In the end you'll see that my statement was not contradictory.

You may however wan't to try to reach these two results :

1866 CL7-7-8-8-33 @ 1.635V

or

1600 CL6-5-7-8-40 @ 1.635V

You are misstating facts. You can NOT run dimms at tighter timings than they are rated at without casing instability. Higher frequencies yes, tighter timings no. I know there are no dimms rated 7--
or 6-- timings for 1866 mhz. I have checked the specs of all manufacturers before I made my purchases. I just do NOT buy into what you are saying, and NO I do NOT trust you. And YES my timings are tight your conclusions are neither proven nor reasonable. Don't insult my intelligence again.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It was quite simply the bios. I had to RMA the board an didn't update the bios on the new board yet.


There was never any legit reason for you have updated your bios to 1403 in the first place. If you read the reason for the upgrade it only was for problems with windows xp. It was not meant as a general update for everyone.


----------



## richie_2010

Ive got 1866 7 8 7 24 dominator gts and they run at 1866.7 7 7 21


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> Maybe i should also try to update to 1403.
> 
> Weirdly though, it only states a fix for HDD detection error.


A HHD detection error ONLY on the Windows XP o.s.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Finally broke down and ordered this bad boy. Sending the gigabyte ud5 back. Just see so much more functionality with the Asus. I see there are nodes next to the 24 pin connector to touch a meter to, is this true? Are they more accurate than bios readings?


Mine read same as bios for all intensive purposes.
You could go to the Asus site and dl the owners manual to see all that you'll be getting.
Also have a look at this (best review I've seen) http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/15500#post_20110282


----------



## p2mob

Finally here, my RMA has arrrived. I hope to god that this one works flawlessly, it looks so seexy. on my way to local tiger direct to grab some more thermal paste...then let the work begin


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> can you specify sleep states in the CHV bios? on my old asus board you could set which S states you wanted enabled


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Mine read same as bios for all intensive purposes.
> You could go to the Asus site and dl the owners manual to see all that you'll be getting.
> Also have a look at this (best review I've seen) http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/15500#post_20110282


Yep, any true pro mobo should have them.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Finally here, my RMA has arrrived. I hope to god that this one works flawlessly, it looks so seexy. on my way to local tiger direct to grab some more thermal paste...then let the work begin


Good luck, keep us informed.


----------



## p2mob

I think I jinxed myself....DIMM-A2 is dead on this one as well. at least it appears to be...keeps beeping when I try booting with a single stick inside the DIMM-2 slot, which according to the manual is the primary one, It boots up if i throw it somewhere else, but with 2 sticks I only have 7.90 usable...

I cannot believe what I'm seeing.

am I ******ed?

Which is the exact same defect I originally received. The motherboard sure looked brand new, it even had the clear sticker thing on the south bridge.

is it possible for this to be memory compatibility issue, but then how come it boots up, just not in the DIMM-A2 ***

Im about to shoot myself in the face with a 12 gauge!!!!










edit:// Just to clarify this

there are 4 slots on the motherboard, 2 black and 2 red. They are called DIMM-A1, DIMM-A2, DIMM-B1, DIMM-B2.

Here is my results when inserting 1 stick of 8GB G.Skill

DIMM-A1

BOOT FAIL

DIMM-A2

FAAAAIILLLEEDD (beep beep beep beep) (50 on the motherboard display )

DIMM-B1

BOOT SUCCESSFUL
DIMM-B2

BOOT SUCCESSFUL (blue screen) after a while

Now with 2 stick inside B1 and B2 I get 15.2GB usable. and still single channel.

does this pretty much clarify that the A2 slot is dead, or shoot me in the head its actually the memory compatibility issue? Because I can get my hands on some QVL memory first thing in the morning.


----------



## felix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are misstating facts. *You can NOT run dimms at tighter timings than they are rated at without casing instability.Higher frequencies yes, tighter timings no.* I know there are no dimms rated 7--
> or 6-- timings for 1866 mhz. I have checked the specs of all manufacturers before I made my purchases. I just do NOT buy into what you are saying, and NO I do NOT trust you. And YES my timings are tight your conclusions are neither proven nor reasonable. Don't insult my intelligence again.


I'm sorry if you feel that you or your intelligence were insulted. That was not my intention, nor could it have been since i posted results and links in order to provide supportive data.

Yes, you are correct, at this point of time there are no ram kits with lower than CL8 available in the market. There have been CL7 and CL8 at 1866/2000 (Flares, STT's, Corsair Doms, Ripjaws maybe). They could run smooth and stable at 1866 CL7 (some CL6).
Since you stick to what is rated and tested by the manufacturer, you can be happy with your choice, of course.

Yes, you cannot trust me , since we are connected over the internet and i could write whatever i want. No one forces you to. But , the results are there, where i posted and in many other links that i could provide or you could find yourself.
If you did not read or still do not believe me , i ain't gonna argue, you can do whatever you wish.

I also hope your next reply is less provocative and promotes healthy dialogue... not name-calling and capitals included....I'm being polite across that internet line, can you ?


----------



## Devildog83

Hey guys,
I am wanting to push my 8350 and ram further but I am worried about the north and south bridge getting to hot. I have the CHVFZ and wonder if I should water-cool those or will the stock heat sinks handle the heat? I have the H100i cooling the CPU now and I am not worried about that. How hot is too hot for the NB and SB? Should I even be worried at all? It's my 1st build and I have never done any water-cooling but for the CL H100i.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Ive got 1866 7 8 7 24 dominator gts and they run at 1866.7 7 7 21


Interesting I do not see them offered at Newgg,Micro Center, Tiger Direct, or any web site hat I frequent. You bought them on a beach in Bora Bora?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> I'm sorry if you feel that you or your intelligence were insulted. That was not my intention, nor could it have been since i posted results and links in order to provide supportive data.
> 
> Yes, you are correct, at this point of time there are no ram kits with lower than CL8 available in the market. There have been CL7 and CL8 at 1866/2000 (Flares, STT's, Corsair Doms, Ripjaws maybe). They could run smooth and stable at 1866 CL7 (some CL6).
> Since you stick to what is rated and tested by the manufacturer, you can be happy with your choice, of course.
> 
> Yes, you cannot trust me , since we are connected over the internet and i could write whatever i want. No one forces you to. But , the results are there, where i posted and in many other links that i could provide or you could find yourself.
> If you did not read or still do not believe me , i ain't gonna argue, you can do whatever you wish.
> 
> I also hope your next reply is less provocative and promotes healthy dialogue... not name-calling and capitals included....I'm
> being polite across that internet line, can you ?


Name calling? I did not resort to name calling. I just stuck to well
established facts. I see few claims from credible sources that you
Can run ram in a stable manner at timings that are tighter than
manufacturer specs. I know from experience and multitudes of legut claims that you can up the speed of your ram by loosening timins and upping voltage. Your claims are not in the latter category and do not hold true in most cases with high quality ram. Overclockers need ram faster than 1600 mhz and often times faster than 1866 mhz.


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Interesting I do not see them offered at Newgg,Micro Center, Tiger Direct, or any web site hat I frequent. You bought them on a beach in Bora Bora?


no from a member on here, they are available if you look for them. they are the older elipda hyper rams that are known to be beasts.
in most cases overclocking ram means you have to loosen timings and underclocking means you can tighten them up just like voltage you could lower it at stock speeds if your system and ram allow it.

I know that people are allowed there opinions and soforth but when people are offering advice and answering your questions or even just informing you of something there is no need to chuck it back in there faces with stupid remarks.
we all here to help, inform, learn and teach.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I am wanting to push my 8350 and ram further but I am worried about the north and south bridge getting to hot. I have the CHVFZ and wonder if I should water-cool those or will the stock heat sinks handle the heat? I have the H100i cooling the CPU now and I am not worried about that. How hot is too hot for the NB and SB? Should I even be worried at all? It's my 1st build and I have never done any water-cooling but for the CL H100i.


NB and the SB will never get to hot to start worrying about









The only time the NB will start to overheat is if you stick the NB Voltage too high, which is pointless, you can even set the NB and SB temperature to shut down when it hits 70C


----------



## Tweeky

yes and it deepens on the meter


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are misstating facts. You can NOT run dimms at tighter timings than they are rated at without casing instability. Higher frequencies yes, tighter timings no. I know there are no dimms rated 7--
> or 6-- timings for 1866 mhz. I have checked the specs of all manufacturers before I made my purchases. I just do NOT buy into what you are saying, and NO I do NOT trust you. And YES my timings are tight your conclusions are neither proven nor reasonable. Don't insult my intelligence again.




http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231370


----------



## richie_2010

Nope we dont have cas 7 at 1866 or higher tweeky you naughty boy


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are misstating facts. You can NOT run dimms at tighter timings than they are rated at without casing instability. Higher frequencies yes, tighter timings no. I know there are no dimms rated 7--
> or 6-- timings for 1866 mhz. I have checked the specs of all manufacturers before I made my purchases. I just do NOT buy into what you are saying, and NO I do NOT trust you. And YES my timings are tight your conclusions are neither proven nor reasonable. Don't insult my intelligence again.




I do


----------



## Red1776

Hi guys,
For those pondering the CVF-Z I just wrote a very comprehensive review if you want to have a peek.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_formula_v_review/


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> no from a member on here, they are available if you look for them. they are the older elipda hyper rams that are known to be beasts.
> in most cases overclocking ram means you have to loosen timings and underclocking means you can tighten them up just like voltage you could lower it at stock speeds if your system and ram allow it.
> 
> I know that people are allowed there opinions and soforth but when people are offering advice and answering your questions or even just informing you of something there is no need to chuck it back in there faces with stupid remarks.
> we all here to help, inform, learn and teach.


There was nothing stupid or insulting that I said, so no apologies are in order. So you are talking about ram that is NO LONGER manufactured. I am an overclocker, as are most people who buy a Crosshairs V Formula Z.. No reason to buy used ram that can't do higher frequencies. I use the FSB for overlcoking and no way 1600 dimms are going above 2133. Mine have gone above 2300 without any issues, though they are rated at 1866. I am seeking a 5.0 GHZ overclock. with an HT Loink speed approachi8ng 3000 mhz. a cpu-nb frequency of about 2400 and ddr frequency of 2400. As soon as my Swiftech H320 cooler is on the market in a couple of weeks with ts 360mm radiator, I'll be attempting it on my very leaky FX-8350 cpu.


----------



## richie_2010

Even though they may not be able to be purchased new they can still be found
Amd systems love tighter timings at lower speeds whereas intel likes higher speeds

1600 at 6 6 6 18 would most likey be better than 1866 at 9 9 9 24


----------



## Tweeky

I want a CH6F with a 1090FX chip set

gskill flares 2000 MHz's at 7-9-7-24-2t 1.65 v is what I run at all day long


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do


I have a pair of those.
Kick myself in the butt for not getting a second pair.
I would be running them right now!








These are the good stuff.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> I think I jinxed myself....DIMM-A2 is dead on this one as well. at least it appears to be...keeps beeping when I try booting with a single stick inside the DIMM-2 slot, which according to the manual is the primary one, It boots up if i throw it somewhere else, but with 2 sticks I only have 7.90 usable...
> 
> I cannot believe what I'm seeing.
> 
> am I ******ed?
> 
> Which is the exact same defect I originally received. The motherboard sure looked brand new, it even had the clear sticker thing on the south bridge.
> 
> is it possible for this to be memory compatibility issue, but then how come it boots up, just not in the DIMM-A2 ***
> 
> Im about to shoot myself in the face with a 12 gauge!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:// Just to clarify this
> 
> there are 4 slots on the motherboard, 2 black and 2 red. They are called DIMM-A1, DIMM-A2, DIMM-B1, DIMM-B2.
> 
> Here is my results when inserting 1 stick of 8GB G.Skill
> 
> DIMM-A1
> 
> BOOT FAIL
> 
> DIMM-A2
> 
> FAAAAIILLLEEDD (beep beep beep beep) (50 on the motherboard display )
> 
> DIMM-B1
> 
> BOOT SUCCESSFUL
> DIMM-B2
> 
> BOOT SUCCESSFUL (blue screen) after a while
> 
> Now with 2 stick inside B1 and B2 I get 15.2GB usable. and still single channel.
> 
> does this pretty much clarify that the A2 slot is dead, or shoot me in the head its actually the memory compatibility issue? Because I can get my hands on some QVL memory first thing in the morning.


sorry to hear that mate, ...it seem to be a good idea to have a look at the serial number before & after any RMA (just to be sure that they replaced it and didnt send you back your old one)...
sure if you can, try other RAMs models , just to kill the doubts about "un-compatibily"... if the problem still the same you ll have your answer about the dead slots...


----------



## p2mob

I actually surprisingly got it to work.

After messing around with it for a good 5 hours, I took the board out of the case and hooked it up on its box. it didn't help

I am really not sure what I did to fix this, I tried re-seating the RAM about 50 times, easy.

The last thing I did was insert a single stick into A2--boot failed, I then proceeded to insert it into B1 --- boot failed, then I inserted it into B2 and it boots up so I power down and I insert the 2nd stick into the A2 slot and it shows up all good..

Makes me wonder *** is this all about









Also my set up seems to be running really solid and stable right now.

My cpu idles at 26c socket and 10c core. when I ran prime95 at stock 4.0ghz @ 1.3vcore and my ram at 1866mhz my max cpu temp I noted was 41c for the scoket and 33.5c for the core.

this looks promising for overclocking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I am wanting to push my 8350 and ram further but I am worried about the north and south bridge getting to hot. I have the CHVFZ and wonder if I should water-cool those or will the stock heat sinks handle the heat? I have the H100i cooling the CPU now and I am not worried about that. How hot is too hot for the NB and SB? Should I even be worried at all? It's my 1st build and I have never done any water-cooling but for the CL H100i.


I wouldn't worry about the southbridge. Now for the northbridge, if you have added some extra voltage for stability, it might get a bit hot but anything under 65c I would consider safe. If you already don't have HWINFO64 then get it, that software is genius it will tell you the temp of NB and SB.

I have the Corssair H110 with 280mm radiator and like I said above, it looks promising temperature wise.


----------



## Devildog83

Thanks p2mob,

After 10 minutes of Prime 95 the NB temps were at 59C. It's got me worried a little. Maybe my overclock is not good. I will work on it.


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thanks p2mob,
> 
> After 10 minutes of Prime 95 the NB temps were at 59C. It's got me worried a little. Maybe my overclock is not good. I will work on it.


I have seen mine hit 60c during prime95. Usually it idles at around 38c-40c...the lowest I've seen it is 33c.

What you can do is point a small fan towards NB, it should reduce your NB temp while strss testing.
This is what what I have.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/img0380cl.jpg/

If you're not comfrtable with setting a small size fan on the gpu, then check out this little guy, quite helpful.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209044&Tpk=spotcool&IsVirtualParent=1

What is your CPU/NB voltage set to?


----------



## Devildog83

I thought about getting 120mm radiator to cool the NB and maybe the GPU when I get a better one. Then I thought I may as well just go full on W/C at that point.

Man you really need a modular PSU and some sleeved cables.


----------



## p2mob

I got a couple things coming my way withing a month I would say

SeaSonic X-1250
EK ASUS Crosshair V Formula(-Z) Full Board Cooling Block Kit - Acetal + Nickel CSQ
EK Supremacy ELITE CPU Liquid Cooling Block - Full Nickel
Phobya Xtreme 400mm Radiator
One of those GIANT modified cases from frozen cpu website.

Have't decided on the rest of the set up yet. still have some time to make my mind as to that part. Still have to do some research.


----------



## bond32

Quick pick of mine, Swiftech H220 with Heatkiller X waterblock on the 7970 and an additional swiftech 120mm single rad. Freaking love this board.


----------



## Devildog83

I am going to have to do something. I have very nice and stable over clock at 4.5 and the mem at 2100 but the NB heats up still. I stopped runnign prime 95 @ 62C. The CPU stayed at 55C once the Radiator fans went to 100%. I will look for a fan to cool the NB when benching. The one you showed me looks good except my rig is all red and black. I would need a red one not blue. Kinda picky that way.


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am going to have to do something. I have very nice and stable over clock at 4.5 and the mem at 2100 but the NB heats up still. I stopped runnign prime 95 @ 62C. The CPU stayed at 55C once the Radiator fans went to 100%. I will look for a fan to cool the NB when benching. The one you showed me looks good except my rig is all red and black. I would need a red one not blue. Kinda picky that way.


I get ya, what temp does your NB idle at? I have read a couple articles somewhere that there were quite few boards out there with NB heatsinks installed wrong by asus manufacturers. it had something to do with using wrong set of screws or something like that. Let me try looking for it.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Even though they may not be able to be purchased new they can still be found
> Amd systems love tighter timings at lower speeds whereas intel likes higher speeds
> 
> 1600 at 6 6 6 18 would most likey be better than 1866 at 9 9 9 24


Well there , you've got it WRONG. My Trident X are 1866 at 8-9-9-24. That is a tight timing for 1866 no matter what you guys say. I am not crazy enough to buy used dimms which will have no warranty and will have reduced lifespan at best.. Sorry I know a lady down the block who buys used vacuum cleaners. Maybe I should send you her info.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> I get ya, what temp does your NB idle at? I have read a couple articles somewhere that there were quite few boards out there with NB heatsinks installed wrong by asus manufacturers. it had something to do with using wrong set of screws or something like that. Let me try looking for it.


It's cooling down a bit, 53 0r 54 is as low as it goes. Here is specs. I believe the T2 is NB right, maybe I am wrong.


----------



## p2mob

This is deff too high for idling.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi guys,
> For those pondering the CVF-Z I just wrote a very comprehensive review if you want to have a peek.
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_formula_v_review/


Hey Red, Welcome. What took you so long to get here?

Nice review. Is this a hobby for you, or profession?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> This is deff too high for idling.


Is there something wrong, what the heck do I do.


----------



## adog12341

Love this board. But my phenom is a pain the rear... Well, that's what I get for buying an OEM.



http://imgur.com/sx9RS

 Here's a little album of my rig.

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/2824964

And yes, my rig is sort of an oddball with this awesome mobo but midrange CPU and GPU, but before I bought it I had a mobo die on me, so I wanted the best of the best.









I do plan on buying an Fx-8320 in the next few weeks, but for now I am stuck with the phenom.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adog12341*
> 
> Love this board. But my phenom is a pain the rear... Well, that's what I get for buying an OEM.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/sx9RS
> 
> Here's a little album of my rig.
> 
> Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/2824964
> 
> And yes, my rig is sort of an oddball with this awesome mobo but midrange CPU and GPU, but before I bought it I had a mobo die on me, so I wanted the best of the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do plan on buying an Fx-8320 in the next few weeks, but for now I am stuck with the phenom.


Howdy,
Why not the 8350? The board and the chip were made for each other. My GPU is mid level too. It's the next upgrade. What I get will be up to what kind of cash I have and what the wife will let me get away with.


----------



## ihatelolcats

NB runs hot on this board. it isn't an issue


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> NB runs hot on this board. it isn't an issue


Ok cool, how hot can it get before I do have to worry.


----------



## ihatelolcats

probably 90C


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> probably 90C


Holy cow, then I am way good. Thaknks that's a big relief.


----------



## adog12341

The 8320 is currently $40 cheaper than the 8350. If you can make a convincing argument on why I should get the 8350 instead, I'm all ears.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adog12341*
> 
> The 8320 is currently $40 cheaper than the 8350. If you can make a convincing argument on why I should get the 8350 instead, I'm all ears.


OK, whether or not my argument would be convincingI don't know. I was convinced. I got mine for $179.95, that's all it took. I just could not see getting 1 step from the top and not spending a couple extra bucks for the top of the line. Of course the 8320 is not too far from the 8350 so if the 40 bucks means that much then I have no argument for you. I wasn't too serious anyhow, I am sure you will get what's best for you.


----------



## adog12341

Yea I'm not going for any world-record-breaking clocks, just an upgrade.







I'd rather put that $40 towards an SSD.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adog12341*
> 
> Yea I'm not going for any world-record-breaking clocks, just an upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather put that $40 towards an SSD.


You'll be fine.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Holy cow, then I am way good. Thaknks that's a big relief.


This is far and away the biggest and most repeated issue on this mainboard.

The first post in this thread should be updated to mention this temperature concern and what to do about it if it matters that much to the owner.

Otherwise every **OCD** owner that prances in here, myself included, will raise a red alert.

For myself, I opted to point an 80mm fan at the NB heatsink. Others have taken a more drastic step of putting a water-cooling block on it. And yet others choose to let it be.

Since heat is a known wear-out mechanism, I chose an active cooling solution.


----------



## Devildog83

Thanks, I think I am going to get a fan for the NB too. My case has all of the intake at the bottom and front except the 2 SP 120 quiets on the front of the HDD cages. I think I will get a SP performance fan for the top HDD cage which should blow more air right over the NB and across the GPU as you can see in pics of my rig. If that doesn't help some then a dedicated 80mm will be the next option. At some point I may W/C all of it but if I do it won't be for a while. It's good to know that I am not in eminent danger though because the only time I near 100% CPU load is during benchmarks testing so I will never see 62 otherwise. More direct cooling to the NB should help.

+1


----------



## gr8sho

If you scan my photo gallery, you'll see one picture of how to situate the spot fan. Low tech stuff for sure, but it does work.

Depending on ambient temperature, you will see the idle number down at 40C and about 52C under gaming load.

___________________

One more thing. Not all fans are created equal. You want something that has some grunt. If the fan doesn't have enough cfm rating, or says something like quiet or whisper, you might as well stand in front of the CHVF and wave your hands at it, as a weak fan won't do much of anything to help.


----------



## ZioCoke

Hi, i'm new.
Here's my overclocking with liquid cooling EK



OCN User Name: ZioCoke
CPU Type: FX-8150 X8
CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/2826753


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZioCoke*
> 
> Hi, i'm new.
> Here's my overclocking with liquid cooling EK
> 
> 
> 
> OCN User Name: ZioCoke
> CPU Type: FX-8150 X8
> CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/2826753


That is impressive. I would love to see my 8350 there but I would need something better than the H100i I think. And a lot more knowledge.


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZioCoke*
> 
> Hi, i'm new.
> Here's my overclocking with liquid cooling EK
> 
> 
> 
> OCN User Name: ZioCoke
> CPU Type: FX-8150 X8
> CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/2826753


Is this thing stable at that voltage? run a prime95 and see how fast u crash LOL


----------



## Mawbster

Hi all Well I finally got round to spending a bit more cash on the comp now the finances are a bitmore secure.
and dumping the phenom

System Now holds

Haf x Case
Crosshair v formula
Amd 8150
16gb Gskill 802.7mhz 11/11/11/28
noctua nh-d14 cpu cooler
san disk 240 ssd
sapphire radeon 6870 flex
sapphire radeon 6870

can finally get round to getting some performance out of this now with these extra parts i ot for my birthday.
however im completely new to overclocking so can anybody guide me through.

fps is pretty low just running eve online clients.
currently have 3 asus 24" monitors and a 42" hitachi connected up to the two cards two on each
i had to rma one monitor as i origionally had 4. should be getting that back soon.

obviously i can see the memomy is not running at the correct speed to start with.


----------



## Mawbster

Updated My sig Rig Now too.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mawbster*
> 
> Updated My sig Rig Now too.


Me likes. Very nice rig.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Sawadicap all! I just came back from holiday in Thailand and managed to purchase myself an FX-8350 for a ridiculously low price of 6150 Baht, which is much much cheaper than getting one here in Singapore. Heres some pics:




I've managed to OC it to 4.6Ghz at 1.44v before it starts to get reaaaaalllll toasty. Its being cooled by a H100i but under 28c ambient, I hit the 62c threshold within 6 minutes of Prime95 Blend. Need to figure out another solution if I want to try and hit 5Ghz without turning my room into an oven haha.


----------



## bond32

Just thought I would chime in here, wanted to say I absolutely love this board. Had it about a week now and despite my water cooling issues, I still periodically overclock my 6300. I had the sabertooth at one time, not much different than it except better colors and more bells and whistles. Once I finally get my setup ironed out hopefully I'll have a 100 percent high overclock.

Also, many say the swiftech h220 isn't compatible with this board. I fit it in just fine. The mounting hardware does touch the vrm heatsink but it isn't a problem.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Just thought I would chime in here, wanted to say I absolutely love this board. Had it about a week now and despite my water cooling issues, I still periodically overclock my 6300. I had the sabertooth at one time, not much different than it except better colors and more bells and whistles. Once I finally get my setup ironed out hopefully I'll have a 100 percent high overclock.
> 
> Also, many say the swiftech h220 isn't compatible with this board. I fit it in just fine. The mounting hardware does touch the vrm heatsink but it isn't a problem.


welcome, the board is fun to play with huh?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Argh... Disregard.

curse of the fat fingers


----------



## gr8sho

Just a quick update on Realtek drivers for the original CHF-V. Asus provides two versions of driver on their website, the original GA version and an updated one, let's call them version 5 and version 6 respectively. Realtek itself lists an even more recent version to support Windows 7 64-bit. After doing a bit of testing, all the drivers work as intended, however all but the original version throw noise at the end of the shutdown sequence. The noise has gotten the better of me and I decided I don't want to live with it anymore, and so I reverted back to said original driver.


----------



## os2wiz

0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Just thought I would chime in here, wanted to say I absolutely love this board. Had it about a week now and despite my water cooling issues, I still periodically overclock my 6300. I had the sabertooth at one time, not much different than it except better colors and more bells and whistles. Once I finally get my setup ironed out hopefully I'll have a 100 percent high overclock.
> 
> Also, many say the swiftech h220 isn't compatible with this board. I fit it in just fine. The mounting hardware does touch the vrm heatsink but it isn't a problem.


Actually it is more than colors and bells and whistles. Notice the capacitors around the sound chip. You don't have that on Sabertooth or any competing chip. It reduces s/n ratio and guarantees sound power is there right from the get go, no initial loss of sound as happens in many other sound cards. There are more higrade capacitors around the cpu and vrm's than on any other board made.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> 0
> Actually it is more than colors and bells and whistles. Notice the capacitors around the sound chip. You don't have that on Sabertooth or any competing chip. It reduces s/n ratio and guarantees sound power is there right from the get go, no initial loss of sound as happens in many other sound cards. There are more higrade capacitors around the cpu and vrm's than on any other board made.


While cool, its pretty negligible in my opinion unless you have a pair of $500 headphones (even then still minor differences). I will never be able to tell a difference with or without all the fancy audio installments, always has sounded good regardless of the board to me.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> all right boys i have a problem
> i slept my machine and when i resumed there was no video output. ok, whatever, sleep is buggy sometimes...
> turned off machine and plugged in my new usb3 cable into the header. turned on, no video output
> unplugged usb3 cable, turned on, video output. so i messed with some of the usb settings in the bios, restarted, no video output
> unplugged all usb devices, restart, no video output. *red boot device LED is on*
> go button doesn't help


im on 1702 now and the same thing has happened. this time resetting cmos caused it. im trying to boot with one stick of ram in A1, my cpu, and my OS drive and nothing else plugged in
*red boot device LED is on*

???


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> im on 1702 now and the same thing has happened. this time resetting cmos caused it. im trying to boot with one stick of ram in A1, my cpu, and my OS drive and nothing else plugged in
> *red boot device LED is on*
> 
> ???


The latest BIOS is 1703.

Can you get into BIOS at all?

Check cabling, etc. Try different ports on your GPU. This seems to work for me sometimes.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> While cool, its pretty negligible in my opinion unless you have a pair of $500 headphones (even then still minor differences). I will never be able to tell a difference with or without all the fancy audio installments, always has sounded good regardless of the board to me.


You are paying an extra $50 for the bells and whistles but os2wiz is correct, the 5k caps (longer lasting) on the CHVFZ as apposed to 2k caps are top notch. The red LED's aren't just for looks either they separate the sound card from the rest of the board for less interference. It's also a pro board so you can check real voltages with a tester and it has overclocking features not found on any others, direct key, go button, on board reset and start buttons, all of which aid in easier and less time consuming overclocking. If you don't care about these features and don't want to spend the extra money the Sabertooth is a great board too but I when I upgraded from the M5A 99X evo I chose to go top of the line so I did. Either is a great choice it's just preference. By the way my case is all red and black so it made my choice that much easier.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mawbster*
> 
> Hi all Well I finally got round to spending a bit more cash on the comp now the finances are a bitmore secure.
> and dumping the phenom
> 
> can finally get round to getting some performance out of this now with these extra parts i ot for my birthday.
> however im completely new to overclocking so can anybody guide me through.
> 
> fps is pretty low just running eve online clients.
> currently have 3 asus 24" monitors and a 42" hitachi connected up to the two cards two on each
> i had to rma one monitor as i origionally had 4. should be getting that back soon.
> 
> obviously i can see the memomy is not running at the correct speed to start with.


I'd be surprised if the RAM is running at 800MHz. What are you looking at to see that. Can you post some pics?

To fix the RAM timings, use the feature in BIOS to read the XMP profile. DOCP or something like that. ASUS will usually default to conservative values like you are seeing, but I have to believe your RAM is set to run at tighter timings like CL=9.

I'm surprised you didn't just jump to the 8350 of even the 8320. Is it too late to do that?

I like using HWINFO64 to check system performance. When you run whatever program you're using to test FPS, upon completion check CPU and GPU utilization values. One should be at 100% and should tell you what's holding it back. While the 8150 isn't the greatest processor, it should be able to keep up with your GPUs, but check it just the same.

While on this topic, I picked up a second HD 7970 and will do the same test later in the week. Right now with one 7970, the bottleneck is the GPU itself running Tomb Raider benchmark with settings maxed. While not obvious from sig, my 8350 runs at 4.9GHz.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> By the way my case is all red and black so it made my choice that much easier.


My case is also that black/red color scheme. I like it a lot. My H100i block is also set to a solid red color and the trim on the HD 7970s is also Black and Red.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You are paying an extra $50 for the bells and whistles but os2wiz is correct, the 5k caps (longer lasting) on the CHVFZ as apposed to 2k caps are top notch. The red LED's aren't just for looks either they separate the sound card from the rest of the board for less interference. It's also a pro board so you can check real voltages with a tester and it has overclocking features not found on any others, direct key, go button, on board reset and start buttons, all of which aid in easier and less time consuming overclocking. If you don't care about these features and don't want to spend the extra money the Sabertooth is a great board too but I when I upgraded from the M5A 99X evo I chose to go top of the line so I did. Either is a great choice it's just preference. By the way my case is all red and black so it made my choice that much easier.


That is the precise reason I got this board, for the temp probe inputs and the solder points to check voltages. Does anyone know where I could get some temp probes? At one time I had an NZXT sentry fan controller and the probes for it were 2 pin. Just haven't found them anywhere yet.

Checking with the meter at those points it does read slightly different. By slightly different I mean I set my CPU voltage on my 6300 to 1.500 volts with LLC at ultra high. Running world of warcraft in the background so there is a moderate load, CPUID Hardware Monitor reads the CPU Vcore to be 1.488 Volts as pretty steady too. Measuring the points with a meter reads almost a perfect 1.500 voltage. Just an interesting point.

I did have the sabertooth at one time but I traded it for a gigabyte stupidly. That was an excellent board too. Asus really does make the best quality and believe me I have tried a bunch.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> That is the precise reason I got this board, for the temp probe inputs and the solder points to check voltages. Does anyone know where I could get some temp probes? At one time I had an NZXT sentry fan controller and the probes for it were 2 pin. Just haven't found them anywhere yet.


I run these but it appears they're temporarily out of stock.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> My case is also that black/red color scheme. I like it a lot. My H100i block is also set to a solid red color and the trim on the HD 7970s is also Black and Red.


I have the same trouble with my H100i as a lot of folks. My RED doesn't work anymore.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have the same trouble with my H100i as a lot of folks. My RED doesn't work anymore.


If it's a hardware problem, Corsair should replace it. Usually a clean uninstall of Corsairlink, and removing any residual profile data will cure software related issues.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have the same trouble with my H100i as a lot of folks. My RED doesn't work anymore.




No issues on mine.









Looks orangy in this photo but I can assure you its red.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Checking with the meter at those points it does read slightly different. By slightly different I mean I set my CPU voltage on my 6300 to 1.500 volts with LLC at ultra high. Running world of warcraft in the background so there is a moderate load, CPUID Hardware Monitor reads the CPU Vcore to be 1.488 Volts as pretty steady too. Measuring the points with a meter reads almost a perfect 1.500 voltage. Just an interesting point.


What kind of meter, and is it calibrated?

With LLC on ultra setting, the VRM logic will overcompensate a bit to ensure the target voltage is achieved under load.

When I watch HWINFO64, the max voltage reading will always be a tick higher than nominal.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> 
> 
> No issues on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks orangy in this photo but I can assure you its red.


That's nice, but it's not going to help the OP. I'm fairly certain a clean uninstall of all the software will clear up that problem, otherwise warranty.


----------



## gr8sho

My second 7970 arrived! Can't wait to install it later tonight.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> My second 7970 arrived! Can't wait to install it later tonight.


Xmas weather = Xmas gifts!







....enjoy mate...& tell us your feelings about the improvements plz


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> Xmas weather = Xmas gifts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....enjoy mate...& tell us your feelings about the improvements plz


Sure, here's what it looks like. As I said earlier, the black with red trim is visually appealing to me. Unfortunately CoolerMaster did not see fit to provide cable sleeves to cover up the polluted yellow wires, so I'll be dealing with that at a later time.



FWIW, the two 7970s are both purchased within a very tight time period. The one I bought from NewEgg was the original vintage card with a 2011 dated BIOS at 925MHz, but the one I got from DiamondMM directly, which was cheaper BTW, is clocked at 1000MHz and has a 2012 dates BIOS. I've seen some artifacting with Crysis 3 and will have to get that sorted out.


----------



## UncleBlitz

nice & solid rig








i remember i had very hard times to get my 2 x MSI GTX285 in SLI working on a 990 Chipset, sort of uncompatibilities = no way to activate SLI and to OC the cpu...still have no idea why... (that s why i tryed msi, gigabytes and asus top mobos...only the giga was working fine in sli but the VDrop was so spectacular that i had to sold it...and to replace my 285s by 6950s)
the 285s was running exact same frequencies but using different bios...i m sure u ll get more success with your 7970s


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Sure, here's what it looks like. As I said earlier, the black with red trim is visually appealing to me. Unfortunately CoolerMaster did not see fit to provide cable sleeves to cover up the polluted yellow wires, so I'll be dealing with that at a later time.
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, the two 7970s are both purchased within a very tight time period. The one I bought from NewEgg was the original vintage card with a 2011 dated BIOS at 925MHz, but the one I got from DiamondMM directly, which was cheaper BTW, is clocked at 1000MHz and has a 2012 dates BIOS. I've seen some artifacting with Crysis 3 and will have to get that sorted out.


maybe that artifacting comes of the downclock of the Diamond 7970...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> maybe that artifacting comes of the downclock of the Diamond 7970...


I'm sure I'll figure it out eventually. It's like X-Files. The truth is out there.









First the good news. The artifacting did not happen today. I'm hoping what happened yesterday was a result of having issues of uncertainty with the xfire bridge connections, and possible conflict between AMD Overdrive and MSI Afterburner.

The following link explains more information. GHz Edition BIOS Thread

So it looks like I will make an effort to update the BIOS on the first card to see if I can equal them out.

If anyone else has run into this situation and has any other pointers, I'd be much obliged.

And of course this is an overclockers club, so as soon as I have this BIOS thing sorted out, I will start the obligatory overclocking exercise.


----------



## Stickeelion

I think I have asked this before on here but I have a C5 F-Z motherboard with the 0704 bios, will this boot with the FX-8350 CPU or not? I want it to be able to at least get to a condition that will allow me to flsh the bios to the newest version. I am quite concerned about this potential issue

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## richie_2010

You can flash without a cpu in put the bios on a usb put it in the usb port at the back n press the button.
You need power to the board


----------



## gr8sho

I flashed my older 7970 to the original June 2012 GHz release so both cards now have identical BIOS code. However it looks like the GHz version locks voltage control. If anyone has experience and wants to contact me via PM, I'd love to ask a few questions about moving to a more recent BIOS version to remove that restriction.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> You can flash without a cpu in put the bios on a usb put it in the usb port at the back n press the button.
> You need power to the board


wow! really you can do that! that is awesome!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> I think I have asked this before on here but I have a C5 F-Z motherboard with the 0704 bios, will this boot with the FX-8350 CPU or not? I want it to be able to at least get to a condition that will allow me to flsh the bios to the newest version. I am quite concerned about this potential issue
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help


Yes that bios will boot a 8350 as is.


----------



## gr8sho

I've been having quite a bit of fun lately with these AMD 7970 cards. Even had to take a step back in time and use DOS again. That was just a fun walk down memory lane. Although in this case it was using a USB flash drive and not a five and quarter inch floppy disk.







I prefer to use DOS to flash the VBIOS using ATIFLASH.EXE.

The solution to my original questions in this area of setup had me, by my personal choice, downgrade the newer 7970 card with GHz edition code back to the original BIOS release. While this seems counter-intuitive, I'm able to easily use MSI Afterburner to set the frequencies I want. MSIA also has a programmable fan controller curve in case you are not comfortable relying on the stock curve. The tool also allows you to extend OC limits so all of this is good stuff and I like to control stuff like this myself anyway.

Also learned a little about ULPS feature. This is a feature that AMD provided to essentially shut the second card off when not in use. On paper this sounds like a good thing, but it seems strange the card is essentially absent in all the monitoring tools available so I decided to temporarily shut it off. I'll be able to more easily check performance of the card and vital statistics like voltages and temperatures.


----------



## Mega Man

will have to read up on the thread later guys
! want5ed to say hi !~ picked up an open box @ microcenter for 155!! which was bad to i returned it and due to the fact that i bought the microcenter ins, i got a new one for it !~ put my 8350 through hell on my saberkitty r2.0 cant wait to do the same thing again with meh new CHVz, i will have a few qs on the new volts though !~


----------



## duhanus

im getting the crosshair v z, since it is pcie 2.0 is it still better then asus sabertooth gen 3? Will this motherboard last me 4-5 years of GPU upgrading?


----------



## Mega Man

hate to tell you this but current gen gpus dont saturate pcie2 x16 bandwidth with the exception of the daul gpus ( 690 7990 )
pcie3.0 at current time is just like putting powdered sugar on a cake that his icing on it.... useless so yes it will + pcie3.0 cards are fully compatible with pcie2.0

most people just see pcie3.0 as 1 number bigger then 2.0 so they assume it is inferior and useless


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> will have to read up on the thread later guys
> ! want5ed to say hi !~ picked up an open box @ microcenter for 155!! which was bad to i returned it and due to the fact that i bought the microcenter ins, i got a new one for it !~ put my 8350 through hell on my saberkitty r2.0 cant wait to do the same thing again with meh new CHVz, i will have a few qs on the new volts though !~


hi & nice deal with your CHVz...


----------



## duhanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hate to tell you this but current gen gpus dont saturate pcie2 x16 bandwidth with the exception of the daul gpus ( 690 7990 )
> pcie3.0 at current time is just like putting powdered sugar on a cake that his icing on it.... useless so yes it will + pcie3.0 cards are fully compatible with pcie2.0
> 
> most people just see pcie3.0 as 1 number bigger then 2.0 so they assume it is inferior and useless


idk what do you mean in the first sentence, so crosshair v formula z is bad or good? since current gen gpus dont saturtate?


----------



## Tweeky

crosshair v formula z is as good as it gets


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhanus*
> 
> im getting the crosshair v z, since it is pcie 2.0 is it still better then asus sabertooth gen 3? Will this motherboard last me 4-5 years of GPU upgrading?


Here's the thing, there is no way of knowing what's going to come out in 4 or 5 years. I can tell you this, the CHVFZ is top of the line AMD board period. The Sabertooth, as far as I can tell is a great board too. The AM3+ sockets supposedly will be good for the Steamroller, at the very least the high end boards. Beyond that is a crapshoot unless somebody knows something I don't. For me personally the CHVFZ will do me for at least 2 if not 3 years or more depending on what the future of chip industry holds for us. If you have the $ in your budget don't hesitate to get this board.

P.S. One caviat, if you intend to wait for Steamroller then there may be new boards that come out with it so waiting would not be a bad idea, if not get it.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> will have to read up on the thread later guys
> ! want5ed to say hi !~ picked up an open box @ microcenter for 155!! which was bad to i returned it and due to the fact that i bought the microcenter ins, i got a new one for it !~ put my 8350 through hell on my saberkitty r2.0 cant wait to do the same thing again with meh new CHVz, i will have a few qs on the new volts though !~


$155 new is a great price for it. I payed $230 for mine. I would really love to have Microcenter near me. If I could I would open a franchise in this area. I am in the Pacific Northwest and the nearest one is in California. NewEgg is my best bet most of the time.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> crosshair v formula z is as good as it gets


this, + saberkitty 3 is actually going to increase response time as it has to go through a 3rd party chip for the pcie3.0 although it may help out in 3+gpu configs too little info to know if it does or not atm.

( pcie3.0 is not supported by cpu natively so you have to add in a 3rd party chip before your signal gets to the gpu or comes back from it )

thanks everyone for the kind words. working on getting house cleaned up today then will work on my pc ( getting stable, atm just plugged my old settings in but i am getting random freezes. have not reinstalled windows yet though so may be a driver issue, also cant run hwinfo which i am 90% sure is a driver issue )


----------



## duhanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Here's the thing, there is no way of knowing what's going to come out in 4 or 5 years. I can tell you this, the CHVFZ is top of the line AMD board period. The Sabertooth, as far as I can tell is a great board too. The AM3+ sockets supposedly will be good for the Steamroller, at the very least the high end boards. Beyond that is a crapshoot unless somebody knows something I don't. For me personally the CHVFZ will do me for at least 2 if not 3 years or more depending on what the future of chip industry holds for us. If you have the $ in your budget don't hesitate to get this board.
> 
> P.S. One caviat, if you intend to wait for Steamroller then there may be new boards that come out with it so waiting would not be a bad idea, if not get it.


What is steamroller, and i dont intend to wait since im getting it at 1 more week and a half.

Will the Crosshair v formula z handle 4-5years? of gpu upgrading? with pcie 2.0? amd 8350


----------



## Mega Man

yes


----------



## Stickeelion

Hey guys I got my motherboard and updated the bios, Ridiculously easy I must say,

Step 1: Plug in USB
Step 2: Press button
Step 3: .... PROFIT









no issues whatsoever and it dealt with the piledriver CPU as most of you said

Starting a build log in the WC section soon too


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhanus*
> 
> What is steamroller, and i dont intend to wait since im getting it at 1 more week and a half.
> 
> Will the Crosshair v formula z handle 4-5years? of gpu upgrading? with pcie 2.0? amd 8350


I would think it would. From what I hear the difference, even in the near future, will be minimal at best and most users will never notice. I must confess though this is just hearsay. I just can't see how you can go wrong with getting the best if you are going to buy now. Remember that if an upgrade is needed in the future this board will still have a high resale value and so will the chip so upgrading from there will not be too costly if in a couple of years you wish too. Just my humble opinion.







Good luck. If you want to learn more go to the bulldozer/Piledriver 8350 thread and read on. There have been some amazing things accomplished there with the 8350.


----------



## Vizhous

Hey,
im kinda new to all of this and this is only the third time I build a pc. I also use an Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z and I have a few questions:

1) Is it normal that the "rog boot image" at the start is flashing, so appearing and disappearing like 3 times until the system starts ?

2) Why is there no cha_fan 3 in the bios->monitor-tab->fanspeed, just cha2 and cha1 ?









Thank you very much !


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizhous*
> 
> Hey,
> im kinda new to all of this and this is only the third time I build a pc. I also use an Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z and I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) Is it normal that the "rog boot image" at the start is flashing, so appearing and disappearing like 3 times until the system starts ?
> 
> 2) Why is there no cha_fan 3 in the bios->monitor-tab->fanspeed, just cha2 and cha1 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much !


1st. Yes it's normal and can be disabled in bios page 3-35 in manual.

2nd. You do have a fan connected right?
I have fans in all my headers and two of the OPT Fan headers read NA due to type of fan being used. They don't have the yellow wire which reads RPMs.
If there is currently a fan connected to your cha_ 3 header check and see if it has at least three wires. You can temporarily switch it to a fan that is reading in bios, this would isolate if it's just the fan or possible mobo issue.
Other than not having a fan plugged in that has at least 3 wires it should be showing as best I can tell. I believe even if it only has two wires worst it would be is like my OPT Fan's that read NA.

It might pay to check which bios level your on. I'm having good luck with the 1302.


----------



## itomic

Do u owners of this board have any problem with the board ?? I have opportunity to buy one 4 months old, bur wtihout warranty. So is it to big risk to buy one or these boards are overall superb ??


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Do u owners of this board have any problem with the board ?? I have opportunity to buy one 4 months old, bur wtihout warranty. So is it to big risk to buy one or these boards are overall superb ??


Besides reviewing it. I also own/use it
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_formula_v_review/


----------



## Roadking

In my opinion this is the best board on the market for FX processors. Just my opinion, others may disagree.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Do u owners of this board have any problem with the board ?? I have opportunity to buy one 4 months old, bur wtihout warranty. So is it to big risk to buy one or these boards are overall superb ??


if the board is perfect then it should last a long time

if the board has been over voted or damage in any way then it probable has flaws that will show up in time


----------



## Red1776

The Sabertooth has excellent OC capabilities and the new tech and feature list is tremendous
I did these bck to back and check out the OC of both (both done on same testbed with same FX-8350)

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vizhous*
> 
> Hey,
> im kinda new to all of this and this is only the third time I build a pc. I also use an Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z and I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) Is it normal that the "rog boot image" at the start is flashing, so appearing and disappearing like 3 times until the system starts ?
> 
> Thank you very much !


Yes, you are very new, but it's good to ask questions. Good way to learn.

High-end mainboards such as the Crosshair family have additional ROMs that can be initialized. One is for RAID and another is an ASMEDIA OPROM, O for optional, and there is yet another for LAN. So when the code in each of these ROMs is initialized, you will see a message on the screen, and control will be handed back over to the mainboard ROM.

I have the OPROM boot disabled on mine only because I'm not using a bootable disk connected to an E-SATA device, so I only see one "flash".

On my Windows 7 RAID-0 SSD image, running through the BIOS initialization is just about half-way through the entire boot up sequence.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Besides reviewing it. I also own/use it
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_formula_v_review/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> In my opinion this is the best board on the market for FX processors. Just my opinion, others may disagree.


I don't think that's what he was asking, but I could be wrong. I'm guessing he's concerned about either quality or reliability issues because he is getting something used,

But on the chance the OP wants to understand the design aspects of the board, the answer I see here goes something like this. *If you had a chance to buy a four month old Ferrari, would you do it?*


----------



## Tweeky

if you had a *chance to buy a four month old Ferrari* that had been used to make suicide runs would pay top dallar


----------



## Poisoner

Nothing wrong with suicide runs.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> if you had a *chance to buy a four month old Ferrari* that had been used to make suicide runs would pay top dallar


Exactly. Or to say in another way, Caveat Emptor. And if you're not sure what that means, google it.

If you want to be safe, buy it new and have the peace of mind of warranty.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The Sabertooth has excellent OC capabilities and the new tech and feature list is tremendous
> I did these bck to back and check out the OC of both (both done on same testbed with same FX-8350)
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/


I read most of your review . It was very readable, very well organized, and very cogent. So it is actually as slightly better overclocker than Crosshair V Formula Z due to the digital controls being more extensive. But I still find it ugly for my taste. I have no love for the fashion statement of military camouflage.It sounds like Asus will have to update the Formula Z very soon. The flagship board can't lag behind its upstart. Once again an excellent review. Check out my post about my call from AMD in Austin , it's in the Vishera forum.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> 1st. Yes it's normal and can be disabled in bios page 3-35 in manual.


I had made a comment about boot-up times being on the long side recently due to a number of different routines that need to run in BIOS.

To run an experiment for myself, I disabled the full screen logo and set the Option ROM Messages item = Keep Current.

I do believe this has made a slight difference. Hope someone else finds this useful. Again, this is a minimalist way to manage the machine. Turn it on and get on with business. No fuss no muss.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> is there a hack to set C3 to Ultra? Highest mine goes to Very High. with crossfire 7900 cards and the i7 SB at 4.5 and just 4MSAA my minimum was dipping down to the 30s using 1080. the game is just demanding but smooth even at that fps. mind you the chip struggled to keep up with cards at stock.


I'm on business travel right now so can't check. No hack applied. I just remember backing down from max system setting, I thought it said Ultra and where I landed was on Very High. I'm finishing another play-through and am on the final Alpha Ceph battle. Lots and lots of stuff going on in this scene.

My FX 8350 is running at 4.9GHz and only runs at about 65% total CPU, so I'm fairly confident the GPUs are the bottleneck since they both show 100% utilization. I'll try some additional OC tweaking over the weekend and hope for a bit more performance.

Even at Very High, the additional detail in the weapons and so forth is quite amazing.

_The max setting is Very High._ That's what I get for trying to do this from memory.


----------



## aaroc

Hello All!
Former owner of Asus Crosshair V Formula and current owner of Asus Crosshair V Formula Z. The mobos are superb, the only problem that I have is that I cant create a Raid 0 without posterior corruption (hdd or sdd). Without using Raid its rock solid.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2848460
http://valid.canardpc.com/2848460


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Hello All!
> Former owner of Asus Crosshair V Formula and current owner of Asus Crosshair V Formula Z. The mobos are superb, the only problem that I have is that I cant create a Raid 0 without posterior corruption (hdd or sdd). Without using Raid its rock solid.


Please post your system details properly.

Can you say a little more about what problem you're having? Did the RAID-0 work properly on your previous board? Also, are you doing a fresh install of the OS or using a preexisting image...


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Please post your system details properly.
> 
> Can you say a little more about what problem you're having? Did the RAID-0 work properly on your previous board? Also, are you doing a fresh install of the OS or using a preexisting image...


Thanks for answering. I was just saying hello to join the club! More info about my problem...

My current PC specs are:
CPU: FX 8350 (stock)
Mobo: Asus Crosshair V Formula Z (Bios 1403)
Ram: Corsair Vengeance CMZ32GX3M4X1866C10 (1866 10-11-10-27-48)
GPU: 2 x XFX HD 7870 Core 2GB (Stock)
HDD: 2x Samsung SSD 830 128GB + 1 WD Green 2 TB Sata
PSU: Corsair AX1200i
Case: CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0
CPU Cooling: Corsair H100i +2 Corsair SP120 PWM Quiet Pull + 1 Corsair SP120 PWM Quiet Push
GPU Cooling: 2x Antec 620 + 2x Dwood bracket + 4x Corsair SP120 Quiet pull/push + 1x Corsair SP120 Quiet VRM/VRAM
Case Cooling: 3x Corsair AF140 Quiet
Monitor: Monoprice 27'' 2560x1440 IPS
OS: Windows 7 SP1 64 bit Pro, security patches applied
Drivers: From Mobo DVD, Asus web and then upgraded to last non beta Catalyst 13.4

The problem of corruption appears when trying to copy or move to a Raid 0 more than 4-6GB single or multiple smaller files. With disk performance benchmarks if super big files are selected I can trigger the problem. Suddenly the video becomes a chess board (white and black rectangles) a strange sound from the speakers and i have to reboot. After a windows restart with fsck the NTFS volume in the Raid 0 is corrupted. After the fhe first error I always make MD5 and SHA1 sums to check corruption of files. Clean install with Raid0 and repeat.

I tried with diferent sata cables (original from Asus mobo, Thermaltake UV aftermarket, generic store ones), Raid0 in 2x and 3x Samsung SSD 830 128GB, 2x WD 2 TB Green,2x WD 500GB sata. The first month the PC had installed an Asus HD 6950 2GB DCUII, the next month only one XFX HD 7870 everything stock including fan, after that I made the Red mod with Dwood bracket (Antec 620 for GPU), later added the second 7870 with4 stock fan to try CFX and only last month i did the Red mod to the second 7870. I also tried with another PSU Antec 750W Green, previuos Corsair Vengeance 16GB with the same results. two weeks ago I changed monitor, befor I had a LG 23'' Full HD.

Without using Raid0 the system is rock solid, the only other hang that I had was for watching Youtube videos without restarting the PC for about a week in six months of use (VMware Workstation 8 use, games like Starcraft 2, F1 2012, Dota2, benchmarks like prime 95, furmark, unigine, 3dmark, memtest 86+, Crystalmark, ATTO, AS SSD all without problems)

These are the steps I use to install windows 7:
- BIOS to default
- BIOS AMD sata 1-4 in Raid and non UEFI (legacy ROM) Raid
- Reboot and create Raid 0 in Raid BIOS with full disk
- Reboot BIOS select Raid 0 Volume to be first boot device
- Start windows Install from USB flashdrive (MS Windows 7 DVD Tool) in USB 2.0 port or from USB DVD Drive in USB 2.0 (Windows 7 burned with IMGBurn). ISO checked with md5 so is not corrupted.
- When requested I plug a pendrive or change the DVD with the Asus Mobo Drivers DVD and select the x64 Raid Drivers.
- Unplug the pendrive with drivers or change the DVD to the windows 7 DVD
- The Raid0 volume appears is selected to install, it creates a small partition and all of the rest of the disk is for C:
- After windows is installed, All Drivers from Asus Mobo Drivers DVD are installed.
- All Asus Drivers updates from Asus website are installed
- AMD Catalyst latest non beta drivers are installed
- Install all other drivers and software

If you have any hint or advice it will be very appreciated.


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What is the fan above the first GPU cooling? Very nice PC you have there.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the fan above the first GPU cooling? Very nice PC you have there.
Click to expand...

He is cooling his NB/VRM components. I do the same with my UD7


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> He is cooling his NB/VRM components. I do the same with my UD7


Does it worth to put a 80mm slim fan pointing back of the motherboard in CPU position? My CM 690 II Advanced case has the posibility to add one on the lateral door.

Here are my HWinfo64 readings in idle (reading OCN) and full cpu (Intel Burn Test) are my NB temps ok? I read a few pages back that NB Temp is Temp2 in HWInfo64.Thanks for your help.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> He is cooling his NB/VRM components. I do the same with my UD7
> 
> 
> 
> Does it worth to put a 80mm slim fan pointing back of the motherboard in CPU position? My CM 690 II Advanced case has the posibility to add one on the lateral door.
> 
> Here are my HWinfo64 readings in idle (reading OCN) and full cpu (Intel Burn Test) are my NB temps ok? I read a few pages back that NB Temp is Temp2 in HWInfo64.Thanks for your help.
Click to expand...

well the cooler the better so if it is set up to receive a fan behind the socket then sure. Your temps look great thought.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> He is cooling his NB/VRM components. I do the same with my UD7
> 
> 
> 
> Does it worth to put a 80mm slim fan pointing back of the motherboard in CPU position? My CM 690 II Advanced case has the posibility to add one on the lateral door.
> 
> Here are my HWinfo64 readings in idle (reading OCN) and full cpu (Intel Burn Test) are my NB temps ok? I read a few pages back that NB Temp is Temp2 in HWInfo64.Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well the cooler the better so if it is set up to receive a fan behind the socket then sure. Your temps look great thought.
Click to expand...

I have found that a small fan on the heatink of the NB/VRM to the most effective. My NB temps don't see 40c heavily OC'ed.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Thanks for answering. I was just saying hello to join the club! .


Welcome aboard.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Here are my HWinfo64 readings in idle (reading OCN) and full cpu (Intel Burn Test) are my NB temps ok? I read a few pages back that NB Temp is Temp2 in HWInfo64.Thanks for your help.


As Red said, several of us do this. I has asked on the ROG boards about this but never got a reply from Asus themselves. One of the fellows there was kind enough to explain this to me and it sounded better than the 200mm case fan I was using. The airflow wasn't concentrated enough on the heatsink. You'll also hear this referred to as a spot fan.

Your 52C idle temp is exactly what I saw. Once you crank the system up, it's not out of the question those temps will exceed 80C without some way to help the heatsink. This is even worse if you run an open case like I do. With a fan to provide active cooling to the heatsink, the max temp I ever saw was about 52C.

BTW, an 80mm is overkill I think for size, because it doesn't fit as neatly as I'd like. But it was a part I had available so it was convenient to use. A high CFM Delta branded fan that you can control would be better choice. If you find a fan locally says quite on the package, stay away as it will be useless for this application. Don't ask me how I know...









And if you're more into hardcore water-cooling, there's one member here that has fitted a waterblock to that area of the board.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> What is the fan above the first GPU cooling? Very nice PC you have there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> He is cooling his NB/VRM components. I do the same with my UD7





this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Does it worth to put a 80mm slim fan pointing back of the motherboard in CPU position? My CM 690 II Advanced case has the posibility to add one on the lateral door.
> 
> Here are my HWinfo64 readings in idle (reading OCN) and full cpu (Intel Burn Test) are my NB temps ok? I read a few pages back that NB Temp is Temp2 in HWInfo64.Thanks for your help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> well the cooler the better so if it is set up to receive a fan behind the socket then sure. Your temps look great thought.






this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> As Red said, several of us do this. I has asked on the ROG boards about this but never got a reply from Asus themselves. One of the fellows there was kind enough to explain this to me and it sounded better than the 200mm case fan I was using. The airflow wasn't concentrated enough on the heatsink. You'll also hear this referred to as a spot fan.
> 
> Your 52C idle temp is exactly what I saw. Once you crank the system up, it's not out of the question those temps will exceed 80C without some way to help the heatsink. This is even worse if you run an open case like I do. With a fan to provide active cooling to the heatsink, the max temp I ever saw was about 52C.
> 
> BTW, an 80mm is overkill I think for size, because it doesn't fit as neatly as I'd like. But it was a part I had available so it was convenient to use. A high CFM Delta branded fan that you can control would be better choice. If you find a fan locally says quite on the package, stay away as it will be useless for this application. Don't ask me how I know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you're more into hardcore water-cooling, there's one member here that has fitted a waterblock to that area of the board.


there are several waterblocks available.


( 3 come to mind. heatkiller ek and idr the 3rd company i prefer the ek one ( hate the looks gonna see if frozen q can get me a cover for it. )because water flows throughout the block inc the NB and only 2 fittings. ( heatkiller only cools vrms and takes 4 ) you can add me to that list as i will be buyiing one soon ( maybe even tonight )


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this
> 
> this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> there are several waterblocks available.
> 
> 
> ( 3 come to mind. heatkiller ek and idr the 3rd company i prefer the ek one ( hate the looks gonna see if frozen q can get me a cover for it. )because water flows throughout the block inc the NB and only 2 fittings. ( heatkiller only cools vrms and takes 4 ) you can add me to that list as i will be buyiing one soon ( maybe even tonight )


I saw in ROG weblog that EK is selling a waterblock for NB VRM and is compatible with CHVF and CHVFZ. Currently I only have closed loop WC, 1 H100i for my CPU and 2 Antec 620 for my 2 GPUs. And all fans that my tower can fit to move the airflow.







Maybe in the near future I will move to a big boys WC system, Today I realised that I had 2 XFX 7870 non reference cards, so no full WC block available for me.


----------



## aaroc

A picture of my PC and Asus Crosshair V Formula Z. The specs fo my PC on a previous post.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Here are my HWinfo64 readings in idle (reading OCN) and full cpu (Intel Burn Test) are my NB temps ok? I read a few pages back that NB Temp is Temp2 in HWInfo64.Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> As Red said, several of us do this. I has asked on the ROG boards about this but never got a reply from Asus themselves. One of the fellows there was kind enough to explain this to me and it sounded better than the 200mm case fan I was using. The airflow wasn't concentrated enough on the heatsink. You'll also hear this referred to as a spot fan.
> 
> Your 52C idle temp is exactly what I saw. Once you crank the system up, it's not out of the question those temps will exceed 80C without some way to help the heatsink. This is even worse if you run an open case like I do. With a fan to provide active cooling to the heatsink, the max temp I ever saw was about 52C.
> 
> BTW, an 80mm is overkill I think for size, because it doesn't fit as neatly as I'd like. But it was a part I had available so it was convenient to use. A high CFM Delta branded fan that you can control would be better choice. If you find a fan locally says quite on the package, stay away as it will be useless for this application. Don't ask me how I know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you're more into hardcore water-cooling, there's one member here that has fitted a waterblock to that area of the board.
Click to expand...

I was looking at the idle (52c) and the IBT (59c) those are both well under the cough: cough: 80-85c the board manufactures say they are designed to run at. So you should be fine. I just have enthusiast OCD and don't like a heat sink I can't keep my hand on.

The 80mm is perfect size for my situation. I picked the XIGMATEK FCB 80mm because it is <20dBA and static pressure of 2.5 mmH2O. My NB never sees 40c. I have seen guys use 180mm fans for this so if it works for you.

If you are going to OC, I would recommend getting a spot fan on there as a general rule.
Quote:


> Don't ask me how I know...


Had one burn up on ya? ouch


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> I saw in ROG weblog that EK is selling a waterblock for NB VRM and is compatible with CHVF and CHVFZ. Currently I only have closed loop WC, 1 H100i for my CPU and 2 Antec 620 for my 2 GPUs. And all fans that my tower can fit to move the airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in the near future I will move to a big boys WC system, Today I realised that I had 2 XFX 7870 non reference cards, so no full WC block available for me.


i dont think they make 7870 water blocks anyway... i could be wrong.....


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> I saw in ROG weblog that EK is selling a waterblock for NB VRM and is compatible with CHVF and CHVFZ. Currently I only have closed loop WC, 1 H100i for my CPU and 2 Antec 620 for my 2 GPUs. And all fans that my tower can fit to move the airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in the near future I will move to a big boys WC system, Today I realised that I had 2 XFX 7870 non reference cards, so no full WC block available for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> A picture of my PC and Asus Crosshair V Formula Z. The specs fo my PC on a previous post.


There is a proper way to post your system info in user control panel. Give it try.

About those Antec 620s, could you post a few more pics to show that detail. It's interesting to me that you can use closed loop cooler in your GPU CFX application. How well does it work? My 7970s are sweet, but as is the case with Vishera, it seems there is quite a bit of performance on the table that's not utilized without a better cooling solution.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> If you are going to OC, I would recommend getting a spot fan on there as a general rule.
> Had one burn up on ya? ouch


Fortunately not that bad. But it was a PITA because we have a TigerDirect store here locally and I thought I could count on them to carry what I needed. Instead I wasted a a ton of time for essentially nothing.

On a slightly separate topic consuming more energy on this system is becoming more of an issue here in South Florida in my relatively small office. If the ambient gets too high, it will be uncomfortable to both myself and machine. And yet I now yearn for a cooling tower...


----------



## richie_2010

Ive got a really loud fan on mine and it does my head in sometimes. Would you guys reccomend the noctua 40 or 60mm fans and would you say to push air onto tbe heatsink or pull it off.

I jave mine aligned with the nb section at the bottom but I will put another on


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Ive got a really loud fan on mine and it does my head in sometimes. Would you guys reccomend the noctua 40 or 60mm fans and would you say to push air onto tbe heatsink or pull it off.
> 
> I jave mine aligned with the nb section at the bottom but I will put another on


Mine is blowing on the heatsink.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Ive got a really loud fan on mine and it does my head in sometimes. Would you guys reccomend the noctua 40 or 60mm fans and would you say to push air onto tbe heatsink or pull it off.
> 
> I jave mine aligned with the nb section at the bottom but I will put another on
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is blowing on the heatsink.
Click to expand...

I have alway found that blowing down so the downdraft flows over and around the VRM components works the best. Personally thats why I look for a fan with good static pressure because its going to be right up against the heatsink.

gr8sho, you mean like a Noctua or Silver Arrow?


----------



## richie_2010

I was thinking of noctua fans


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> I was thinking of noctua fans


Yeah, they know a little bit about fans









For NB spot fan cooling I look for an 80mm with around 1.5 mmH2O static pressure
either of these would be good

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=9&lng=en

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=45&lng=en


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> gr8sho, you mean like a Noctua or Silver Arrow?


The fan recommended to me is a 60mm one made by Delta due to high CFM property. The one I'm using is a Taiwanese case fan I pilfered from an old machine. I think it's spinning around 2300 RPM, so not really offensive for noise. Right now with the system at idle for most of the day, NB reads at 45C, and while that doesn't seem so great, where the solution really comes into its own is under load when the CPU is running flat out, the NB temp doesn't runaway because the spot fan will dissipate enough heat to control the temp to about 52C. That's more than acceptable to me since the part doesn't run any faster if were at 0 C. I just want the temperatures to be in reasonable check.

I would have preferred to see a clip on solution with a fan properly fitted to the heat sink rather than have what's there now where the fan is just sitting on the GPU card. Something that would have both nice form and function.


----------



## richie_2010

Cheers buddy. With the small fan I have atm I used a spare screw from the h100 for the fans to hold it in place. With a larger fan this wouldnt be possible. The 60mm fan would fit and has similar static pressure would you.say that be ok.
I have 4 nf-p12 at full speed n there silent to.me


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Cheers buddy. With the small fan I have atm I used a spare screw from the h100 for the fans to hold it in place. With a larger fan this wouldnt be possible. The 60mm fan would fit and has similar static pressure would you.say that be ok.
> I have 4 nf-p12 at full speed n there silent to.me


To me this is an application question. If you have the fan, simply do some tests both at idle and at load to see how well the fan can keep up with cooling the heatsink.

My bad experience was with a 1200RPM fan and I could have done a better job if I were waving my hands over the heatsink. You need something that can blow hard enough to dissipate the heat. That's the pain I'm trying to spare people of falling into. If you have to buy blind, make sure the fan has the necessary cooling characteristics or you'll up making a wasted trip to a store or have to mail something back to a seller.

Of course measure the temps to make sure the fan is doing the job. That in the end is the whole point of the exercise.

Cheers to you.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> As Red said, several of us do this. I has asked on the ROG boards about this but never got a reply from Asus themselves. One of the fellows there was kind enough to explain this to me and it sounded better than the 200mm case fan I was using. The airflow wasn't concentrated enough on the heatsink. You'll also hear this referred to as a spot fan.
> 
> Your 52C idle temp is exactly what I saw. Once you crank the system up, it's not out of the question those temps will exceed 80C without some way to help the heatsink. This is even worse if you run an open case like I do. With a fan to provide active cooling to the heatsink, the max temp I ever saw was about 52C.
> 
> BTW, an 80mm is overkill I think for size, because it doesn't fit as neatly as I'd like. But it was a part I had available so it was convenient to use. A high CFM Delta branded fan that you can control would be better choice. If you find a fan locally says quite on the package, stay away as it will be useless for this application. Don't ask me how I know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you're more into hardcore water-cooling, there's one member here that has fitted a waterblock to that area of the board.


I have 2 spot fans to install, they are Antec 3 speed spot fans on a flexible metal cable. Should I use the highest speed or is it better to be lower???


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I have 2 spot fans to install, they are Antec 3 speed spot fans on a flexible metal cable. Should I use the highest speed or is it better to be lower???


I would set the speed to match the desired NB temps I would be willing to live with. Test and measure. This is a noise versus component temperature exercise.


----------



## Buklyne

Hi guys,
i want to know if i will be accepted in your club with this:


tell me what you guys think please


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buklyne*
> 
> Hi guys,
> i want to know if i will be accepted in your club with this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me what you guys think please


Awesome stuff! Welcome to the club! Btw, love your black red and white color scheme. Kinda almost seems like my build haha


----------



## Buklyne

ya bro thanks i love it too haha.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buklyne*
> 
> Hi guys,
> i want to know if i will be accepted in your club with this:
> 
> tell me what you guys think please


Very nice.

I don't recognize the cooler you're using. What is it?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Buklyne*
> 
> Hi guys,
> i want to know if i will be accepted in your club with this:
> 
> tell me what you guys think please
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> I don't recognize the cooler you're using. What is it?
Click to expand...

It's the Asustek LCS that AMD paired with the FX-8350 retail.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> It's the Asustek LCS that AMD paired with the FX-8350 retail.


Strange. I have a "day one" order of the Vishera and it only came with the usual heatsink/fan pair. When did they switch? Or are you saying that's an optional solution.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> It's the Asustek LCS that AMD paired with the FX-8350 retail.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange. I have a "day one" order of the Vishera and it only came with the usual heatsink/fan pair. When did they switch? Or are you saying that's an optional solution.
Click to expand...

ops, sorry I left a word out of there.
They offered the 8350 + watercooler retail package. The Asustek WC'er had its own SKU.
It was the equivalent of the Antec KUHLER H2O 920. I had one coming, but did not get it in time for my Vishera review or I would point you there.

*edit: Found one!
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_fx_8350_processor_review,9.html


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ops, sorry I left a word out of there.
> They offered the 8350 + watercooler retail package. The Asustek WC'er had its own SKU.
> It was the equivalent of the Antec KUHLER H2O 920. I had one coming, but did not get it in time for my Vishera review or I would point you there.
> 
> *edit: Found one!
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_fx_8350_processor_review,9.html


OKay, I thought I missed out on something. I much prefer the H100i anyway short of doing a custom loop.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buklyne*
> 
> Hi guys,
> i want to know if i will be accepted in your club with this:
> 
> 
> tell me what you guys think please


Looks great. What is your case and water cooling?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buklyne*
> 
> ya bro thanks i love it too haha.


Good to see one of my Caribbean brothers here. How is the intenet bandwidth down in Martinique? If it is as good as France and the Eurozone, it would be considerably faster than here in the States.


----------



## richie_2010

What would ypu guys say is better 1600 at 6 6 5 15 at 1.6 or 1886 at 7 7 7 20 1.65


----------



## felix

Do your Trident X reach that tight timings @ 1600 ?


----------



## richie_2010

No but they did go quite low 7 7 8 I think.

I need to update my sig. Im using my corsair dom gt rams


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> No but they did go quite low 7 7 8 I think.
> 
> I need to update my sig. Im using my corsair dom gt rams


Sounds like you're trading off high-end frequency for lower timings. I would think such a rule of thumb would be somewhat widely known at this point.

It does seem odd to me if this is the mark of performance, that the people marketing this stuff wouldn't straightaway take advantage of this to sell their product.

Anyway, if you settle on something that's backed up by technical data, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## richie_2010

Im not gettin what your meaning. My doms are rated at 1886 at 7 8 7 20 1.65v but ive had them at 1600 6 6 6 18 1.6v for a while.
With amd liking tighter timings I thought 6 6 6 would be better but if not ill oc them and lossen the timings


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> What would ypu guys say is better 1600 at 6 6 5 15 at 1.6 or 1886 at 7 7 7 20 1.65


most test show if you lower the freq. a step and the timings a step as shown above it will be the same performance with an amd chip

freq. step are 1066-1333-1600-1866-2133-2400


----------



## richie_2010

ah I see so theres no difference


----------



## bond32

Well It appears I have killed my board. Swapped tubing around and redid some things in my water loop, when I tried to boot it came to windows repair screen. Then Rebooted when it got hung and it would not post. Have tried many things and still can't even get in the bios.

Was able to get into the bios once and then the bios froze, which makes me think something is dead. When I try to boot the code "FF" doesn't change. Any ideas?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Well It appears I have killed my board. Swapped tubing around and redid some things in my water loop, when I tried to boot it came to windows repair screen. Then Rebooted when it got hung and it would not post. Have tried many things and still can't even get in the bios.
> 
> Was able to get into the bios once and then the bios froze, which makes me think something is dead. When I try to boot the code "FF" doesn't change. Any ideas?


Try reading here.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28341-Crosshair-V-Formula-Z-8150-won-t-boot-FF-code/page2&s=f3650bcc3d7993445fabea316fea6fd7

Hope that helps. The book says FF is for future use but it sounds like a mobo to cpu issue.


----------



## richie_2010

I kept gettin that untill I reflashed bios from.usb pen


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Try reading here.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28341-Crosshair-V-Formula-Z-8150-won-t-boot-FF-code/page2&s=f3650bcc3d7993445fabea316fea6fd7
> 
> Hope that helps. The book says FF is for future use but it sounds like a mobo to cpu issue.


Thanks, yeah FF always shows at first boot however it will run through its series. Mine now doesn't get past FF. The only time I actually got into the bios it froze, which makes me think its dead.

This was working 100 percent perfect before I took it all apart, so not sure what happened. I had my 6300 running at 5023 mhz with fantastic temps fully stable. I'll be going with the gigabyte 990fxa ud3 now due to money issues.


----------



## richie_2010

Have you tried a reflash of the bios


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Sounds like you're trading off high-end frequency for lower timings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Im not gettin what your meaning. My doms are rated at 1886 at 7 8 7 20 1.65v but ive had them at 1600 6 6 6 18 1.6v for a while.
> With amd liking tighter timings I thought 6 6 6 would be better but if not ill oc them and lossen the timings


That you were willing to slow down memory frequency to achieve lower timing values.

Until I joined this thread, I had never actually considered lowering the frequency for the sake of tighter timings. Conversely, I hadn't really considered raising the timing values for the sake of getting a higher frequency. Current OC settings has my 1600MHZ CL=9 rated Sniper RAM running at the same CAS latency but bumping the frequency up to 1666MHz. Oh, and I think it's set to 1T as well. The RAM didn't run at 1866 with CL=9, but I don't remember how high I pushed the voltage to try and achieve that speed. To get what I have now, I had to bump the stock voltage from 1.5V to 1.6V.

And most of all I hadn't had the patience to do a study of my own because of the time needed to do it right.

Do you see your Corsair Dominator GTs being AMD FX friendly?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Thanks, yeah FF always shows at first boot however it will run through its series. Mine now doesn't get past FF. The only time I actually got into the bios it froze, which makes me think its dead.
> 
> This was working 100 percent perfect before I took it all apart, so not sure what happened. I had my 6300 running at 5023 mhz with fantastic temps fully stable. I'll be going with the gigabyte 990fxa ud3 now due to money issues.


You may want to ask over on the ROG boards to get additional suggestions. From the sound of it, you must have bumped something. Makes no sense for the board to fail under the conditions you stated.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Should RMA the board if that problem persists, if someone hasn't already suggested that idea >.>


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Thanks, yeah FF always shows at first boot however it will run through its series. Mine now doesn't get past FF. The only time I actually got into the bios it froze, which makes me think its dead.
> 
> This was working 100 percent perfect before I took it all apart, so not sure what happened. I had my 6300 running at 5023 mhz with fantastic temps fully stable. I'll be going with the gigabyte 990fxa ud3 now due to money issues.


I would try and RMA it, but 1st try to back off of the waterblock screws as it might be too tight, clear cmos, and make sure nothing is loose behind the board-you know stupid stuff.

CHVFZ for a UD3? Yuck, I would give my pinky finger to not have to do that.


----------



## bond32

I was able to get a replacement board. The block was seated fine and I was running perfect for weeks. I didn't take it off when I changed out the tubing so it had to be something else I did. No biggie, replacement will be here soon.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I was able to get a replacement board. The block was seated fine and I was running perfect for weeks. I didn't take it off when I changed out the tubing so it had to be something else I did. No biggie, replacement will be here soon.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Exellent.


----------



## bond32

Got my replacement in already, all up and running good as new  amazon really is the best...

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bond32

What cpu/Nb frequencies and voltages do you guys run with? I'm at 2600, 1.3 V but when I get time I may try to drop the voltage a bit. Ram is at 2200 9-11-10-30

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> What cpu/Nb frequencies and voltages do you guys run with? I'm at 2600, 1.3 V but when I get time I may try to drop the voltage a bit. Ram is at 2200 9-11-10-30
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Check up the default speed for the 6300. 8350 runs 2200Mhz on the NB and 2600Mhz on HT at stock. Should be the same considering both are using Vishera architecture. But double check just to be sure.

Also, I've not noticed much performance increase when increasing NB and/or HT for the 8350. I only know Phenoms benefit alot from NB/HT overclocking.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Check up the default speed for the 6300. 8350 runs 2200Mhz on the NB and 2600Mhz on HT at stock. Should be the same considering both are using Vishera architecture. But double check just to be sure.
> 
> Also, I've not noticed much performance increase when increasing NB and/or HT for the 8350. I only know Phenoms benefit alot from NB/HT overclocking.


8350/8320 is actually 2400 stock cpu/nb but not all mobos default to it.... ( iirc but i am 90% sure i am )

mine is at 2600 in my saberkitty it is stable @ 1.25/1.3

have not tryed 2600 much in my crosshair. but i am stable at 2700 1.4v


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 8350/8320 is actually 2400 stock cpu/nb but not all mobos default to it.... ( iirc but i am 90% sure i am )
> 
> mine is at 2600 in my saberkitty it is stable @ 1.25/1.3
> 
> have not tryed 2600 much in my crosshair. but i am stable at 2700 1.4v


Ah my bad, I meant it as 2400. Remembered it as 2200 for some reason









Anyway, bumping CPU/NB voltage is always good when doing overclocking, even if you aren't increasing the speed of the NB as this will ensure some stability (I think







)


----------



## bond32

Yeah, I assumed the 8350 and 6300 to have the same cpu-nb clocks and speeds. Bumping mine up increased my physics score in 3dmark11 by about 300 points.

So far it's stable at 1.3 V, I am going to try dropping it and see if it still stays stable.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## richie_2010

what thickness thermal pads would you guys think would be needed to replace the stock pads on the sb nb and vrms


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> what thickness thermal pads would you guys think would be needed to replace the stock pads on the sb nb and vrms


1.0 mm x 16 mm x 130 mm total length (5 .125") for the NB and VRM. I would guess the SB is the same thickness.
Something like this will work for the NB/VRM's http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18986/thr-202/EK_Water_Block_Replacement_Thermal_PAD_A_10mm_-_100x16mm.html?tl=g8c487s1290


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> what thickness thermal pads would you guys think would be needed to replace the stock pads on the sb nb and vrms


you can also use a non conductive ( IE DONT USE as5) paste IE MX4


----------



## richie_2010

Thanks guys. I was looking at phobya .5 mm thick pads but will get the 1mm ones.
Is paste ok on the nb n sb. They sell lil chipset pads to stop any shorting so will use them aswell
They just sit around the die


----------



## Poisoner

So I got my Crosshair V on Wednesday. I'm coming back to AMD after using Intel for a few years.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2861443


----------



## Mega Man

congrats and welcome let us know if you have any qs ~!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> So I got my Crosshair V on Wednesday. I'm coming back to AMD after using Intel for a few years.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2861443


My question would be are you waiting for the "Steamroller" or are you going with an 8350?


----------



## Devildog83

I have a question for the masses. I have the 8350 on a CHVFZ and 2x4 gigs of Trident X 2400.I should be able to get that to 2400 right? I am at about 2150 12-12-12-33 now. Is there other settings that may help me get to 2400?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have a question for the masses. I have the 8350 on a CHVFZ and 2x4 gigs of Trident X 2400.I should be able to get that to 2400 right? I am at about 2150 12-12-12-33 now. Is there other settings that may help me get to 2400?


Yes you should be able to (unless your chip is a real dog).
Mine is nothing to brag about and I can run my 2 x 8GB TridentX 1866 cas 8 at 10-12-12-31 @2400MHz with slightly increased Dram voltage due to the OC.


----------



## Poisoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> My question would be are you waiting for the "Steamroller" or are you going with an 8350?


Probably both. Maybe an 8150 if I can get one cheap enough.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have a question for the masses. I have the 8350 on a CHVFZ and 2x4 gigs of Trident X 2400.I should be able to get that to 2400 right? I am at about 2150 12-12-12-33 now. Is there other settings that may help me get to 2400?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Yes you should be able to (unless your chip is a real dog).
> Mine is nothing to brag about and I can run my 2 x 8GB TridentX 1866 cas 8 at 10-12-12-31 @2400MHz with slightly increased Dram voltage due to the OC.


i run 32gb np @2400

what have you changed?

up your cpu/nb volts ( to cpu/nb 2600 1.2~1.3 is usually enough )

also a little vcore helps


----------



## Poisoner

Anyone know where I can get some nice ROG wallpapers? Specifically I would like a real nice shot of the south bridge heat sink.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Anyone know where I can get some nice ROG wallpapers? Specifically I would like a real nice shot of the south bridge heat sink.


Like this.



Look here. http://rog.asus.com/downloads-list/?category=1


----------



## ryan w

I had this in my sig for a long time just some fun with DA and rainmeter but has some links to all original backgrounds + a link to website read towards bottom of post on DA its all there









ROG rmskin by ~Rdwu on deviantART


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have a question for the masses. I have the 8350 on a CHVFZ and 2x4 gigs of Trident X 2400.I should be able to get that to 2400 right? I am at about 2150 12-12-12-33 now. Is there other settings that may help me get to 2400?


Did you try loading the xmp peofile in bios settings?????? That usually is fail-safe.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> I had this in my sig for a long time just some fun with DA and rainmeter but has some links to all original backgrounds + a link to website read towards bottom of post on DA its all there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROG rmskin by ~Rdwu on deviantART


Interesting. I have this running and editing the necessary files to expose both GPUs and all 8 cores of the 8350. thx +1


----------



## gr8sho

Just ran across this link about properly configuring on board sound. Don't know if anyone has actually tried this successfully. If you have, would like to hear. The intent is avoid hearing prolonged hiss during shutdown.


----------



## Paul17041993

not sure why I never looked at this thread for... but anywho audio on the standard CHV isn't nearly above standards for what its worth, I just got a X-Fi Forte and have been enjoying brilliant audio since...

if you manage to get some decent quality out, then good job!, but otherwise things like audio crackle, poor frequency range/curves and various driver bugs, memory leaks, thread lockups/loop errors are going to be perfectly normal unless you disable the audio via BIOS anyway...


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> not sure why I never looked at this thread for... but anywho audio on the standard CHV isn't nearly above standards for what its worth, I just got a X-Fi Forte and have been enjoying brilliant audio since...
> 
> if you manage to get some decent quality out, then good job!, but otherwise things like audio crackle, poor frequency range/curves and various driver bugs, memory leaks, thread lockups/loop errors are going to be perfectly normal unless you disable the audio via BIOS anyway...


Having a dedicated audio card is always good! I've never had any problems with my current onboard and anyway I am currently using my headset's advanced sound editor drivers.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Having a dedicated audio card is always good! I've never had any problems with my current onboard and anyway I am currently using my headset's advanced sound editor drivers.


usb headset? or have you actually got a good piece of software there that does the same thing (but better) that ASUS is trying to pull off? if you do I would like to know what so I can try it on my laptop...


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> usb headset? or have you actually got a good piece of software there that does the same thing (but better) that ASUS is trying to pull off? if you do I would like to know what so I can try it on my laptop...


I'm using the Turtle Beach Z7 headset that has USB card attached to it. So yeah...


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I'm using the Turtle Beach Z7 headset that has USB card attached to it. So yeah...


damn, and I was so hoping for the later...
not too fond of usb audio adapters as they are basically the same as onboard audio, plus maby good op-amps, so anything like 5.1 channels + high bitrates + processing will take a lot of cpu...


----------



## os2wiz

I have an issue booting a dual Crossfire setup with two Sapphire Radeon HD 7950's. They each will boot the system separately but when both are connected with their dual pci-express cables and the Crossfire Connector. there is no video. I presume it has to do with the 4pin EATX connectoir on the far side of the motherboard near the cpu. It is unconnected. I see no 4 pin cable for that connector on any power supply I have ever seen. I did connect the 6+2 pin EATX connector on that side of the motherboard. Where am to get that 4 pin EATX power cable and it would have to be over 2 and half feet long to connect with the power supply???? Or am I missing the real reason for no video boot with the 2 cards installed and connected ???? I guess if I had a molex to 4 pin atx power connector about 18 inches it would also do the trick but where are they available???


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> not sure why I never looked at this thread for... but anywho audio on the standard CHV isn't nearly above standards for what its worth, I just got a X-Fi Forte and have been enjoying brilliant audio since...
> 
> if you manage to get some decent quality out, then good job!, but otherwise things like audio crackle, poor frequency range/curves and various driver bugs, memory leaks, thread lockups/loop errors are going to be perfectly normal unless you disable the audio via BIOS anyway...


I made reference recently to a thread over on the ROG boards where a fellow in Holland that came across as an audiophile type explained how to deal with the onboard sound system. The only discernible problem I can detect is with a loud hiss during shutdown.that is intermittent. I tried the procedure once but couldn't get it to do what he said, so I may try again.

I'm not doing anything fancy here. I have a quad speaker setup and also have a Creative Fatality USB headset. I don't hear any hiss or crackle.


----------



## ihatelolcats

@os2wiz
which card and video port are you trying to get display out of


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I have an issue booting a dual Crossfire setup with two Sapphire Radeon HD 7950's. They each will boot the system separately but when both are connected with their dual pci-express cables and the Crossfire Connector. there is no video. I presume it has to do with the 4pin EATX connectoir on the far side of the motherboard near the cpu. It is unconnected. I see no 4 pin cable for that connector on any power supply I have ever seen. I did connect the 6+2 pin EATX connector on that side of the motherboard. Where am to get that 4 pin EATX power cable and it would have to be over 2 and half feet long to connect with the power supply???? Or am I missing the real reason for no video boot with the 2 cards installed and connected ???? I guess if I had a molex to 4 pin atx power connector about 18 inches it would also do the trick but where are they available???


The manual specifically states to use all power connectors including the Molex when using more than one GPU card. I've never seen a PSU without a 4-pin EATX connector.

Are you using the DVI connector to connect the monitor?


----------



## Mega Man

sounds to me like you connected a pcie cable to the cpu 8 pin ?

cpu come in 4 pin or 4+4 ( 8)

there is a molex connector above the pcie ( 4 pin single row )
however it is NOT needed it is there to supply more steady power to the video cards when ocing gpus

edit to verify

BOTH video cards are the 7950s?
you have the video cards in red slots 1 and 3 ( first and third red slot ) you put the CFX cable and NOT the sli cable in and you have ALL power connectors connected to the video cards. lastly you have your monitors hooked up properly and ONLY to the video ared in the first slot ?


----------



## gr8sho

There was discussion not too far back about running the CPU/NB at or above 3000MHz. I'm ready to do that now myself if possible. For those of you that have achieved this stable, what voltages and settings did you have to apply?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sounds to me like you connected a pcie cable to the cpu 8 pin ?
> 
> cpu come in 4 pin or 4+4 ( 8)
> 
> there is a molex connector above the pcie ( 4 pin single row )
> however it is NOT needed it is there to supply more steady power to the video cards when ocing gpus


The power connectors are keyed. It should not be possible to incorrectly cable that way. I'm assuming anyone that's in this community will overclock.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> The manual specifically states to use all power connectors including the Molex when using more than one GPU card. I've never seen a PSU without a 4-pin EATX connector.
> 
> Are you using the DVI connector to connect the monitor?


No HDMI. The 4 pin connector is for extra power for cpu overclocks. And you are definitely wrong about power supplies. I have Corsair and multiple Kingwin power supplies. NONE have a 4 pin ATX power connector cable.

It turns out the problem was a bad Crossfire bridge that came with the video card. I pulled a ROG Crossfire bridge from my motherboard box and replaced the other crossfire bridge. It booted with video .


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> No HDMI. The 4 pin connector is for extra power for cpu overclocks. And you are definitely wrong about power supplies. I have Corsair and multiple Kingwin power supplies. NONE have a 4 pin ATX power connector cable.
> 
> It turns out the problem was a bad Crossfire bridge that came with the video card. I pulled a ROG Crossfire bridge from my motherboard box and replaced the other crossfire bridge. It booted with video .


a lot of PSUs supply 4+4 cables, not many do the standard 4pin anymore, if you have a single 4pin socket (square, not a rectangle molex), you grab your 4+4pin, seperate them and plug only one in, leaving the other floating next to it.

my PSU has a solid 8pin plug (not seperatable) and a 4+4 pin plug (hooked up to the 4 pin cpu), the extra molex next to the first PCIe slot is an extra, its not needed but good for overclocking, and if your not actually overclocking the cpu at all (why would you have the mobo if you weren't...?) a single 4pin plug in either the 8 or 4 pin cpu sockets will run fine.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> No HDMI. The 4 pin connector is for extra power for cpu overclocks. And you are definitely wrong about power supplies. I have Corsair and multiple Kingwin power supplies. NONE have a 4 pin ATX power connector cable.
> 
> It turns out the problem was a bad Crossfire bridge that came with the video card. I pulled a ROG Crossfire bridge from my motherboard box and replaced the other crossfire bridge. It booted with video .


Look at what Paul wrote just above. My Coolermaster supply came with 2 sets of 8-pin EATX connectors. Most high-end supplies do this now. I have an ASUS Rampage III Extreme here and that board can accept both 8-pin EATX connections. On our boards, there's only provision for a 4 and 8-pin connection. The cables from the PSU can usually be split apart to allow the 4-pin to be used. Kinda the way GPU card power connectors are setup to do either 6 or 8-pin connections.

Glad to see your CFX config is working.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> There was discussion not too far back about running the CPU/NB at or above 3000MHz. I'm ready to do that now myself if possible. For those of you that have achieved this stable, what voltages and settings did you have to apply?


So far two people I highly respect are saying to push the CPU/NB speed (but not at the expense of CPU freq).

I had been running at 2500MHz. When I tried to boot at 3000, no dice. I stepped it down to 2750 and almost got it boot. Bumped CPU/NB voltage up to about 1.33V and got into Windows but it didn't appear stable. Bumped the DRAM drive strength to max and increased CPU/NB voltage to about 1.35V and the system looks good. I'm going to push ahead, and if anyone has their own data or experiences to share in this area, would love to read about it.

If you read back to the very beginning of this thread, most of the AM2+ users that upgraded promptly attacked this area of overclocking. I don't understand exactly what happened at the beginning to convince people not to overclock this area of the system.

Thanks.


----------



## nrns

Hi guys... i need a help.
the intel lan PXE problem, only solution is RMA?
the boot/post is that really slow? (every forum post says that)
is there any better BIOS.rom other than 1703 from asus site?
the ram is set to run at 1.5v, but a lot of people said they got @1.65v for oc, is that correct?
for 4.3GHz the 8120 grab 1.45v (yellow voltage on bios) is that correct?

a lot of questions but im learning

sorry for bad english (brazilian)

my rig
HAF932 (black interior)
Toughpower Grand 1050W 80+Gold
G.Skill Ripjaws X 1866 CL9
CHVF
CM V10
BD Writer
FX8120
Temporaly 9800GTX+ (Powerfull!)

Thx


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrns*
> 
> Hi guys... i need a help.
> the intel lan PXE problem, only solution is RMA?
> the boot/post is that really slow? (every forum post says that)
> is there any better BIOS.rom other than 1703 from asus site?


Too much going on here. Focus on one issue. What are you trying to do with INTEL LAN PXE in BIOS. Most of us don't use that feature.

If you want a faster boot, disable the parts you're not using. RAID, OPROM, LAN ROM.

Feel free to post images of your BIOS screens if you think that will help with communication issues.

1703 version is rock solid. no worries there.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Look at what Paul wrote just above. My Coolermaster supply came with 2 sets of 8-pin EATX connectors. Most high-end supplies do this now. I have an ASUS Rampage III Extreme here and that board can accept both 8-pin EATX connections. On our boards, there's only provision for a 4 and 8-pin connection. The cables from the PSU can usually be split apart to allow the 4-pin to be used. Kinda the way GPU card power connectors are setup to do either 6 or 8-pin connections.
> 
> Glad to see your CFX config is working.


I know all about 8 pin ATX cables. An 8 pin is NOT a 4 pin; And when I have a a $230 motherboard, a $180 cpu and and 2 $300 video cards, and 3 ssd cards worth $800 riding on a safe, stable electrical connection, i am not about to split an 8 pin cable in half. My statement that that power supplies , especially modular ones, do NOT ship with a 4 pin ATX power connector stands correct as I first stated. Asus had a BUSINESS of at least including a long molex to 4 pin ATX cable with the motherboard. By the way to get a 5.0 GHZ overclock with an 8350 is that 4 pin connection absolutely necessary??? I did get to 4.8 GHZ stable without it , but barely. I do see some molex to 4pin ATX cables available on-line, but I want to make sure they are 4 pin molex and not less.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> a lot of PSUs supply 4+4 cables, not many do the standard 4pin anymore, if you have a single 4pin socket (square, not a rectangle molex), you grab your 4+4pin, seperate them and plug only one in, leaving the other floating next to it.
> 
> my PSU has a solid 8pin plug (not seperatable) and a 4+4 pin plug (hooked up to the 4 pin cpu), the extra molex next to the first PCIe slot is an extra, its not needed but good for overclocking, and if your not actually overclocking the cpu at all (why would you have the mobo if you weren't...?) a single 4pin plug in either the 8 or 4 pin cpu sockets will run fine.


All I am seeing is a six pin ATX cable. In my 2 power supply boxes. I will have to contact Kingwin and ask for a modular 4-pin cable.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> My statement that that power supplies , especially modular ones, do NOT ship with a 4 pin ATX power connector stands correct as I first stated. Asus had a BUSINESS of at least including a long molex to 4 pin ATX cable with the motherboard. By the way to get a 5.0 GHZ overclock with an 8350 is that 4 pin connection absolutely necessary??? I did get to 4.8 GHZ stable without it , but barely. I do see some molex to 4pin ATX cables available on-line, but I want to make sure they are 4 pin molex and not less.


Sorry, this is simply not true. I have 3 modular PSUs here. and all came with the capability to power the four pin EATX connector. Sure it's possible your PSU didn't include it, but to generalize this is true for the majority just isn't the case.

I don't see any downsides to providing power to all available connections.


----------



## gr8sho

For now I've abandoned my attempt at getting a higher CPU/NB speed. I've tried everything I can think of and maybe my 8350 just can't do it. The system is not IBT stable, and that's enough of a concern to back the setting down to 2500 again.


----------



## nrns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Too much going on here. Focus on one issue. What are you trying to do with INTEL LAN PXE in BIOS. Most of us don't use that feature.
> 
> If you want a faster boot, disable the parts you're not using. RAID, OPROM, LAN ROM.
> 
> Feel free to post images of your BIOS screens if you think that will help with communication issues.
> 
> 1703 version is rock solid. no worries there.


thx for the response.

in fact, my lan stopped working (i dont use, so i dont know when stopped, maybe last year), searching on forums, OCN included, for over 6 months, i found a lot of people related the same problem.
the lan oprom is disabled in bios, only the adapter is enabled (not working even with pray, linux, w7, bios update via internet)
i even updated my bios (from ~12xx) to 1703.
tried every solution.
but the error persists and the lan dont work
the error (i dont remember the version)
"Initializing Intel(R) Boot Agent CE v1.3.xx PXE-E05: The LAN adapter's configuration is corrupted or has not been initialized. The Boot Agent canot continue."

thx in advance


----------



## gr8sho

You should not see those messages if the LAN BOOT ROM is disabled. Try clearing CMOS as a first try. And then if error persists, reflash the BIOS using a USB thumb drive and the built in utility in BIOS.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Sorry, this is simply not true. I have 3 modular PSUs here. and all came with the capability to power the four pin EATX connector. Sure it's possible your PSU didn't include it, but to generalize this is true for the majority just isn't the case.
> 
> I don't see any downsides to providing power to all available connections.


Capability? They do Not come with a modular 4 pin ATX cable. Prove your assertion, I know you are dead wrong. I have seen a 4 pin cable, non-modular part of a
20 pin + 4 pin main power cable. That obviously is not what we need. The only way to utilize that 4 pin EATX socket is with a molex to 4 pin ATX adapter.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Capability? They do Not come with a modular 4 pin ATX cable. Prove your assertion, I know you are dead wrong. I have seen a 4 pin cable, non-modular part of a
> 20 pin + 4 pin main power cable. That obviously is not what we need. The only way to utilize that 4 pin EATX socket is with a molex to 4 pin ATX adapter.


No.

Seriously you are way wrong. 3 Power supplies ive had and tested, all 3 had at least ONE 4 pin connector to the motherboard. My current OCZ ZT series 750 has 2 inputs for the motherboard 4/8 pin cables which both cables are separated into 2 4 pin connectors themselves.


----------



## gr8sho

Thanks.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> All I am seeing is a six pin ATX cable. In my 2 power supply boxes. I will have to contact Kingwin and ask for a modular 4-pin cable.




and there is no such thing as a 6 pin ATX, your looking at your PCIe cables...

the standard these days, you either have a single 4+4pin plug (8pin, can be separated to a 4 pin), or you have a 4+4 AND a 8pin (not separable), ONLY time you will ever find the legacy 4 pin is from very cheap and low poer PSUs, or ones for DTX/ITX systems...


----------



## Buklyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Good to see one of my Caribbean brothers here. How is the intenet bandwidth down in Martinique? If it is as good as France and the Eurozone, it would be considerably faster than here in the States.


Tanks budy, the bandwith is not that good it is only 20M and it is shi*y







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Looks great. What is your case and water cooling?


Nice to see you like it thanx. My case is an heden case and i mod it to reach to that baybe







. And about the cooler it is a kuhler 620 modded.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> 
> 
> and there is no such thing as a 6 pin ATX, your looking at your PCIe cables...
> 
> the standard these days, you either have a single 4+4pin plug (8pin, can be separated to a 4 pin), or you have a 4+4 AND a 8pin (not separable), ONLY time you will ever find the legacy 4 pin is from very cheap and low poer PSUs, or ones for DTX/ITX systems...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> No.
> 
> Seriously you are way wrong. 3 Power supplies ive had and tested, all 3 had at least ONE 4 pin connector to the motherboard. My current OCZ ZT series 750 has 2 inputs for the motherboard 4/8 pin cables which both cables are separated into 2 4 pin connectors themselves.


I only use platinum rated power supplies of high quality OCZ does not meet those specifications, I had one that died after 2 months. Only Kingwin, Corsair, or Seasonic. None of those have a modular 4 PIN cable. Mine are 4+4 and an 8 pin (not separable). They were on a cable that was not modular on my power supply and they were used for the 8 pin EATX socket near the rear corner near cpu. I called Kingwin they do not sell any any modular cables that are either 4 pin or 4+4 . My only viable solution is the molex to 4pin ATX adapter cable


----------



## Poisoner

How far can you guys go on stock voltage? http://valid.canardpc.com/2867459 I am not done pushing this yet but I need to do more research on my temperatures and what monitoring software does the best job.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buklyne*
> 
> Tanks budy, the bandwith is not that good it is only 20M and it is shi*y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Nice to see you like it thanx. My case is an heden case and i mod it to reach to that baybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And about the cooler it is a kuhler 620 modded.


Well since Martinique is technically part of France you should organize a protest accusing the government of racism and second class status for Martinique citizens as fara s standards allowed for internet bandwidth. I am ballsy, I would have no problem organizing that and a whole lot more if I lived there. I always challenge privilege and class oppression.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Mine are 4+4 and an 8 pin (not separable).


you just copy-pasted what I said? and 4+4 pin == plugs into a 4pin socket without the worry of colliding with nearby capacitors etc,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> None of those have a modular 4 PIN cable.


mine is a seasonic platinum, I have the whole system filled with every power connector...

what exactly are you talking about again? it doesn't seem like your talking about using that extra 4pin ATX on the board anymore...

edit; heres my example,


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I know all about 8 pin ATX cables. An 8 pin is NOT a 4 pin; And when I have a a $230 motherboard, a $180 cpu and and 2 $300 video cards, and 3 ssd cards worth $800 riding on a safe, stable electrical connection, i am not about to split an 8 pin cable in half. My statement that that power supplies , especially modular ones, do NOT ship with a 4 pin ATX power connector stands correct as I first stated. *Asus had a BUSINESS of at least including a long molex to 4 pin ATX cable with the motherboard*. By the way to get a 5.0 GHZ overclock with an 8350 is that 4 pin connection absolutely necessary??? I did get to 4.8 GHZ stable without it , but barely. I do see some molex to 4pin ATX cables available on-line, but I want to make sure they are 4 pin molex and not less.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Capability? They do Not come with a modular 4 pin ATX cable. Prove your assertion, I know you are dead wrong. I have seen a 4 pin cable, non-modular part of a
> 20 pin + 4 pin main power cable. That obviously is not what we need. The only way to utilize that 4 pin EATX socket is with a molex to 4 pin ATX adapter.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I only use platinum rated power supplies of high quality OCZ does not meet those specifications, I had one that died after 2 months. Only Kingwin, Corsair, or Seasonic. None of those have a modular 4 PIN cable. Mine are 4+4 and an 8 pin (not separable). They were on a cable that was not modular on my power supply and they were used for the 8 pin EATX socket near the rear corner near cpu. I called Kingwin they do not sell any any modular cables that are either 4 pin or 4+4 . My only viable solution is the molex to 4pin ATX adapter cable


WRONG !~ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817121093
look at the pics i very clearly see a 4+4 pin it is blue. did they include 2 different cables..... probably not, as that is something only high end psus do. i would never call kingwin anything high end. please note that i NEVER said it is a bad power supply, i did however say it was not high end.
bold
also why does asus owe you anything? i will have to disagree with that as well. their mobo has a very very complete package. it is not their job to give you a 4 pin molex. it is no ones job but you to do your homework on what you buy . if you wa4nt to use the 8 pina nd the 4 pin maybe you need another psu ( and run 2 ) or go buy one that has both 8 and 4 pin .
underline
no it is not. it helps with stable power delivery to your cpu.... that is all same with the connector above the PCIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> 
> 
> and there is no such thing as a 6 pin ATX, your looking at your PCIe cables...
> 
> the standard these days, you either have a single 4+4pin plug (8pin, can be separated to a 4 pin), or you have a 4+4 AND a 8pin (not separable), *ONLY time you will ever find the legacy 4 pin is from very cheap and low poer PSUs, or ones for DTX/ITX systems...*


NOT TRUE

my seasonic x750 came with both 8 pin and 4 pin ( solo 4 pin ) sadly i upgraded to 1250w before my CHVz which comes with .... 4+4 and 8 pin


----------



## RocketAbyss

I use a Seasonic Gold and even it comes with the 4pin ATX



Source


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> my seasonic x750 came with both 8 pin and 4 pin ( solo 4 pin ) sadly i upgraded to 1250w before my CHVz which comes with .... 4+4 and 8 pin


guess I should have noted more "4pin by itself", though where I am I don't see many 8pin + single 4pin combos...

anyway the extra 4pin isn't needed, the 8pin is more then sufficient unless your doing a very high overclock, and both are on the same circuit so it doesn't matter which is used anyway, hell, stock clocks on a 8350 will run perfectly fine with just a single 4pin plug and the 8pin socket left unused (I did that twice with my 8150 when i had to RMA my seasonic a couple of times...)


----------



## nrns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> You should not see those messages if the LAN BOOT ROM is disabled. Try clearing CMOS as a first try. And then if error persists, reflash the BIOS using a USB thumb drive and the built in utility in BIOS.


hi,
this was my first try (2 times in fact)
cleared the cmos and reflashed bios to the same version first.
second try - flashed with the last one (1703)

the message only disappears when i disable the lan completely.


----------



## UncleBlitz

antec quattro true power 1000w also have EPS 8pins & ATX 4 pins connectors....by luck! ( i like to populate all what s possible in the mobo







)....and it s not a "top end" PSU ....it rocks solid for my use though

BFG 800W psu is old by now but it already have that sepparable 8pins that can be turn in a single ATX 4 pins

on a side note.... by mistake , i recently have buy a pcie 6 pins to ATX 4pins addaptator...it was cheap and it seem a good option if u have a pcie 6 pins free


----------



## bond32

Just so I am clear, since I am only running one 7970 I can use it in slot 3 since slot 3 is also x16 right?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> you just copy-pasted what I said? and 4+4 pin == plugs into a 4pin socket without the worry of colliding with nearby capacitors etc,
> mine is a seasonic platinum, I have the whole system filled with every power connector...
> 
> what exactly are you talking about again? it doesn't seem like your talking about using that extra 4pin ATX on the board anymore...
> 
> edit; heres my example,


I am. The 8 pin ATX cable(which is not modular) is already used for the 8pin EATX plug that is to the rear of the 4 pin EATX plug near the cpu. Since Kingwin does not make a modular 4 +4 ATX cable, I have no other option but to use a mlex to 4 pin ATX adapter cable. To the party that doers not consider Kingwin high end, they are dead wrong. The Kingwiin LZP (platinum) series have the highest percentage of positive reviews . I did extensive research on this before I purchased it. It is every bit as good in performance and longevity as a Seasonic.


----------



## Tweeky

the arrow above shows the video power connector and all power supplies have many 4-pin connectors that will fix this connector trust me

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812296209

this one is a adapter for the 4-pin cpu power connector you show in your picture


----------



## Mega Man

ok first MOST low end to mid end psus wont carry .

i stand corrected.

second oz i never said it was not a good unit. i did say king win is not top end.

they use a very very good oem for that line of psus.

but i would not expect them to ever include anything extra in it.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ok first MOST low end to mid end psus wont carry .
> 
> i stand corrected.
> 
> second oz i never said it was not a good unit. i did say king win is not top end.
> 
> they use a very very good oem for that line of psus.
> 
> but i would not expect them to ever include anything extra in it.


This here,,,debate reminded me of this article @ [H]
From the [H] aricle:
Quote:


> _*The 80 PLUS® logo is a big seal of approval that vendors can stick on its product's packaging that slightly informed and even uninformed buyers can form some sort of instant relationship with because the concept of Platinum, Gold, and Bronze "levels" are ingrained in many consumers. Efficiency is also a concept that is much more ingrained in people than electrical principles that actually matter to the hardware being powered by a power supply. Not only that, but 80 PLUS® logos allow power supply manufacturers to ride the eco-friendly wave of late*_.


The rest of the article can be had here:

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu/#.UeonfEBIHtE


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I am. The 8 pin ATX cable(which is not modular) is already used for the 8pin EATX plug that is to the rear of the 4 pin EATX plug near the cpu. Since Kingwin does not make a modular 4 +4 ATX cable, I have no other option but to use a mlex to 4 pin ATX adapter cable. To the party that doers not consider Kingwin high end, they are dead wrong. The Kingwiin LZP (platinum) series have the highest percentage of positive reviews . I did extensive research on this before I purchased it. It is every bit as good in performance and longevity as a Seasonic.


I honestly wouldn't bother utilizing the extra 4pin ATX then, the 8pin + molex for the PCIe would be sufficient and I highly doubt you will be overclocking far enough to peak the 8pin alone...
that and if its a multi-lane PSU, mixing the lanes via the use of adapter cables is not necessarily a good thing...
doesn't look to be the case...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> the arrow above shows the video power connector and all power supplies have many 4-pin connectors that will fix this connector trust me


seems the kingwins only have 3 plugs? so PCIe booster + ATX cable and he only has one left over, which would be draped across the face of the motherboard I would expect...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> This here,,,debate reminded me of this article @ [H]
> From the [H] aricle:
> The rest of the article can be had here:
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu/#.UeonfEBIHtE


I did not buy it simply because of platinum certification. I bought after reading dozens of very positive reviews both by web sites and end users. I scoured newegg.com user comments and a couple of other sites where purchaser comments were posted.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I honestly wouldn't bother utilizing the extra 4pin ATX then, the 8pin + molex for the PCIe would be sufficient and I highly doubt you will be overclocking far enough to peak the 8pin alone...
> that and if its a multi-lane PSU, mixing the lanes via the use of adapter cables is not necessarily a good thing...
> doesn't look to be the case...
> seems the kingwins only have 3 plugs? so PCIe booster + ATX cable and he only has one left over, which would be draped across the face of the motherboard I would expect...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> This here,,,debate reminded me of this article @ [H]
> From the [H] aricle:
> The rest of the article can be had here:
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu/#.UeonfEBIHtE


I did not buy it simply because of platinum certification. I bought after reading dozens of very positive reviews both by web sites and end users. I scoured newegg.com user comments and a couple of other sites where purchaser comments were posted.
If I want a 5.0 GHZ overclock of my FX-8350 I will definitely need to use that 4 pin ATX plug. The adapter cable is on it way and I'll have it i use by Tuesday. Of course I am waiting for my Swiftech H320 kit to arrive at NCIX Canada. There is a patent i fringement case preventing availabilty in the U.S.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I did not buy it simply because of platinum certification. I bought after reading dozens of very positive reviews both by web sites and end users. I scoured newegg.com user comments and a couple of other sites where purchaser comments were posted.
> If I want a 5.0 GHZ overclock of my FX-8350 I will definitely need to use that 4 pin ATX plug. The adapter cable is on it way and I'll have it i use by Tuesday. Of course I am waiting for my Swiftech H320 kit to arrive at NCIX Canada. There is a patent i fringement case preventing availabilty in the U.S.


Should not need that additional 4 pin cable connected unless you are needed 1.7 + volts to the vcore.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I did not buy it simply because of platinum certification. I bought after reading dozens of very positive reviews both by web sites and end users. I scoured newegg.com user comments and a couple of other sites where purchaser comments were posted.
> If I want a 5.0 GHZ overclock of my FX-8350 I will definitely need to use that 4 pin ATX plug. The adapter cable is on it way and I'll have it i use by Tuesday. Of course I am waiting for my Swiftech H320 kit to arrive at NCIX Canada. There is a patent i fringement case preventing availabilty in the U.S.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Should not need that additional 4 pin cable connected unless you are needed 1.7 + volts to the vcore.


+ you are still pulling from the same rail on the same psu a secondary psu would be a better choice for it at that point imo

i did 5.5 ghz on my saberkitty without it i dont see why you really would need it granted not stable.... but stable enough for benching


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I honestly wouldn't bother utilizing the extra 4pin ATX then, the 8pin + molex for the PCIe would be sufficient and I highly doubt you will be overclocking far enough to peak the 8pin alone...
> that and if its a multi-lane PSU, mixing the lanes via the use of adapter cables is not necessarily a good thing...
> doesn't look to be the case...
> seems the kingwins only have 3 plugs? so PCIe booster + ATX cable and he only has one left over, which would be draped across the face of the motherboard I would expect...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> This here,,,debate reminded me of this article @ [H]
> From the [H] aricle:
> The rest of the article can be had here:
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu/#.UeonfEBIHtE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not buy it simply because of platinum certification. I bought after reading dozens of very positive reviews both by web sites and end users. I scoured newegg.com user comments and a couple of other sites where purchaser comments were posted.
> If I want a 5.0 GHZ overclock of my FX-8350 I will definitely need to use that 4 pin ATX plug. The adapter cable is on it way and I'll have it i use by Tuesday. Of course I am waiting for my Swiftech H320 kit to arrive at NCIX Canada. There is a patent i fringement case preventing availabilty in the U.S.
Click to expand...

That wasn't aimed at you Os, your discussion merely reminded me about that article. The PSU is the least known component to alot of people and gets chosen by it's gold/silver...etc certification in many cases. It also is a reminder that just because a manufacturer uses one build predominantly for its builds means they all are. Like the AX1200 from Corsair is not a Seasonic but a Tektronics, and Kingwing using Sirfa rather than Superflower on some builds etc, etc. .Just a lot of good stuff to keep in mind when shopping for folks who buy a PSU only once every 5 years+.


----------



## The Sandman

Hey Red,
in your opinion how much of a gain is there when running multiple rads? Much effect on temps or just more capacity?
I'm bored and thinking of adding a RX240 in bottom to fill in the void and/or a 120/140 in rear exhaust location to aid in tube routing from cpu to vrm/nb block. It's such a pain to change that short section of tubing.
My thinking is it would allow for less fan rpm per rad and at least run more quiet than it already is. Any thoughts?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Hey Red,
> in your opinion how much of a gain is there when running multiple rads? Much effect on temps or just more capacity?
> I'm bored and thinking of adding a RX240 in bottom to fill in the void and/or a 120/140 in rear exhaust location to aid in tube routing from cpu to vrm/nb block. It's such a pain to change that short section of tubing.
> My thinking is it would allow for less fan rpm per rad and at least run more quiet than it already is. Any thoughts?


more rad space == less noise, better temps, higher capacity

generally depends on how hard your fans have to run to keep your current setup cool, if they need to go quite high and notably loud, another radiator (with fans of course) would definitely be good as you can drop the fan speeds down and have the same or lower temps.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Hey Red,
> in your opinion how much of a gain is there when running multiple rads? Much effect on temps or just more capacity?
> I'm bored and thinking of adding a RX240 in bottom to fill in the void and/or a 120/140 in rear exhaust location to aid in tube routing from cpu to vrm/nb block. It's such a pain to change that short section of tubing.
> My thinking is it would allow for less fan rpm per rad and at least run more quiet than it already is. Any thoughts?


There is a lot you could throw in there about fluid dynamics and such but in general at a certain point you wont get anymore cooling (all things being the same) so it depends on how many watts you need to dissipate You can look at it either way.
Unless you have rad(s) now that are already being cooled inefficiently. Tracking your delta temps of Block out/Rad out- will tell you that so you set the db level around that.
.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> + you are still pulling from the same rail on the same psu a secondary psu would be a better choice for it at that point imo
> 
> i did 5.5 ghz on my saberkitty without it i dont see why you really would need it granted not stable.... but stable enough for benching


I have an 850 watt power supply. I am nowhere close to tapping that out. Tell me the abundance of cases that can handle two power supplies. They can be counted on one hand and all cost over $300. NOT a viable option.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I have an 850 watt power supply. I am nowhere close to tapping that out. Tell me the abundance of cases that can handle two power supplies. They can be counted on one hand and all cost over $300. NOT a viable option.


i hope i m not too wrong because i dont have use one of them but Xigmatec elisium and coolermaster HAF932 are both around 150$ and imho can host two PSUs....i personnaly dont like a lot the idea of two PSUs in one case (heat, room, electricity bills....scaring cable management)
TBH... dont laugh...it took me 4 month to realise/be sure that u can use both EPS 8 pins & ATX 4 pins together...i firsty was thinking that u had to use one or the other.....ASUS user manual isnt very informative on that point (or i missed the info...)
i didnt notice any benefit/improvement in my OC while adding the "extra" ATX 4 pins to the EPS 8 pins....i bet the 8 pins was enough to drive the juice


----------



## aaroc

Can someone with an Asus Crosshair V Formula Z confirm that RAID0 works with the included SB950 using SDD or HDD? Have U used Crystalmark64 to test your RAID0?
I think I have a bad CVFZ and want to do an RMA, maybe I will buy another motherboard to be able to use my PC during the RMA. Do you have other brand and model recommendation?
I have been watching your PCs in your signature, but the ones with Raid0 all have the non Z CrossHair V Formula. Thanks!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Can someone with an Asus Crosshair V Formula Z confirm that RAID0 works with the included SB950 using SDD or HDD? Have U used Crystalmark64 to test your RAID0?
> I think I have a bad CVFZ and want to do an RMA, maybe I will buy another motherboard to be able to use my PC during the RMA. Do you have other brand and model recommendation?
> I have been watching your PCs in your signature, but the ones with Raid0 all have the non Z CrossHair V Formula. Thanks!


No issues for me using both SSD (2 x 60GB for OS in raid 0) and two WD BLK 640GB for storage in raid 0.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Can someone with an Asus Crosshair V Formula Z confirm that RAID0 works with the included SB950 using SDD or HDD? Have U used Crystalmark64 to test your RAID0?
> I think I have a bad CVFZ and want to do an RMA, maybe I will buy another motherboard to be able to use my PC during the RMA. Do you have other brand and model recommendation?
> I have been watching your PCs in your signature, but the ones with Raid0 all have the non Z CrossHair V Formula. Thanks!


should work fine unless your doing something silly like using the secondary sata controller with the NB one, check cables too, ssd drives in raid can be particularly sensitive to bad cables, Ive gone through 4-5 pairs already... (starting to think its the actual mobo sockets...)


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> should work fine unless your doing something silly like using the secondary sata controller with the NB one, check cables too, ssd drives in raid can be particularly sensitive to bad cables, Ive gone through 4-5 pairs already... (starting to think its the actual mobo sockets...)


Thanks for your replies! I have tested with all sata cables that came with the CVFZ and the ones from my previuos CVF, 6 thermaltake UV and 4 generic ones. I had no problems with Raid0 in my previous non Z Crosshair V Formula. Even without raid I can make a disk go offline if I use a benchmark like Crystalmark64 or copy a lot of files simultaneusly.


----------



## Tweeky

raid 0 runs good on mine


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> i hope i m not too wrong because i dont have use one of them but Xigmatec elisium and coolermaster HAF932 are both around 150$ and imho can host two PSUs....i personnaly dont like a lot the idea of two PSUs in one case (heat, room, electricity bills....scaring cable management)
> TBH... dont laugh...it took me 4 month to realise/be sure that u can use both EPS 8 pins & ATX 4 pins together...i firsty was thinking that u had to use one or the other.....ASUS user manual isnt very informative on that point (or i missed the info...)
> i didnt notice any benefit/improvement in my OC while adding the "extra" ATX 4 pins to the EPS 8 pins....i bet the 8 pins was enough to drive the juice


Note this. Just because the power supply in some cases can be mounted top or bottom doesn't always mean you can do both simultaneously. Many cases lose important features if you use the space for 2 simultaneous power supplies. The 932 is less spacious than the case I already have, it would be a step backwards in cooling over my case. I can put a 360mm radiator top mount in my case , you can't do that in a 932. NOT AN OPTION. My case has an option for top mount psu. But then you lose valuable radiator space.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Note this. Just because the power supply in some cases can be mounted top or bottom doesn't always mean you can do both simultaneously. Many cases lose important features if you use the space for 2 simultaneous power supplies. The 932 is less spacious than the case I already have, it would be a step backwards in cooling over my case. I can put a 360mm radiator top mount in my case , you can't do that in a 932. NOT AN OPTION. My case has an option for top mount psu. But then you lose valuable radiator space.


lol yeah, no need to convince me on this, i fully agree and was just trying to help because i had the feeling u was lost on this...my bad....my post was mainly to show that for 150$ (not over 300) u can find a case with double mount psu option.... even as mentionned in my last post i dont like the idea about the "room" eaten


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Note this. Just because the power supply in some cases can be mounted top or bottom doesn't always mean you can do both simultaneously. Many cases lose important features if you use the space for 2 simultaneous power supplies. The 932 is less spacious than the case I already have, it would be a step backwards in cooling over my case. *I can put a 360mm radiator top mount in my case , you can't do that in a 932. NOT AN OPTION*. My case has an option for top mount psu. But then you lose valuable radiator space.


wrong dude... i have a 932 advanced and it has plenty of room to put a 360mm radiator... i currently have 3 120mm fans on the top of the case (where the 360mm is supposed to be)


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> wrong dude... i have a 932 advanced and it has plenty of room to put a 360mm radiator... i currently have 3 120mm fans on the top of the case (where the 360mm is supposed to be)


he means you cant mount a (360) radiator if there is a PSU in the top section.

IMO, want two PSUs? get a full-sized case, like the Silverstone Temjin TJ11 or Corsair Obsidian 900D, no real need for multiple PSUs unless your doing a massive setup that you would be too large for the smaller cases anyway...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> wrong dude... i have a 932 advanced and it has plenty of room to put a 360mm radiator... i currently have 3 120mm fans on the top of the case (where the 360mm is supposed to be)


How does that help me. I already have superior capability than a 932. Better air cooling. Your response is peripheral to the issue I am dealing with. I am not interested in 2 power supplies > I contacted a vendor who custom builds cables. They can do the 4 pin ATX cable for me, but do NOT have the 9 pin connector to connect to my power supply. I have contacted Super-Flower the Taiwanese OEM that makes the power supply for Kingwin. I am hoping they can send me a 9-pin connector.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> How does that help me. I already have superior capability than a 932. Better air cooling. Your response is peripheral to the issue I am dealing with. I am not interested in 2 power supplies > I contacted a vendor who custom builds cables. They can do the 4 pin ATX cable for me, but do NOT have the 9 pin connector to connect to my power supply. I have contacted Super-Flower the Taiwanese OEM that makes the power supply for Kingwin. I am hoping they can send me a 9-pin connector.


dw, his post wasn't of any use, and if your really determined for an extra 4pin ATX, just get a molex > ATX adapter cable, or if your confident at modding just grab an adapter cable, pull some of the pins off one of your spare PCIe cables and shove them in the ATX plug.

you could be lucky and find a PCIe > ATX adapter though, not sure if I have seen any on ebay or not...

EDIT:
oh here you go!; http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812198032


----------



## JMatzelle303

How is the crosshair v formula z.. is it reliable and everything for a 8350? the only thing that bothers me is the support and if something is wrong asus sucks


----------



## ThisMaySting

I sent a PM for application to this club, however it seems the original thread was over 2 years ago, since I did not read all of the 578 pages of this thread (







) I figured I would post my information / validation here (just in case something changed within those 500 some odd pages that I did not get to read).

Thismaysting (yes, the most obvious first







)

FX-8350 Vishera

http://valid.canardpc.com/2872233

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> How is the crosshair v formula z.. is it reliable and everything for a 8350? the only thing that bothers me is the support and if something is wrong asus sucks


The board is great, I have not had any bad experiences with ASUS as of yet. I may have gotten lucky but they have been helpful to me. They RMA'd this board for me and it turned out the board was not even the problem. The FX 4100 I had was the issue. It worked but did not use all of the memory, it showed up as single channel with 4 gigs instead of 8 but it was the chip.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> I sent a PM for application to this club, however it seems the original thread was over 2 years ago, since I did not read all of the 578 pages of this thread (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I figured I would post my information / validation here (just in case something changed within those 500 some odd pages that I did not get to read).
> 
> Thismaysting (yes, the most obvious first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> FX-8350 Vishera
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2872233
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I cannot add you but I can say welcome.


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> No issues for me using both SSD (2 x 60GB for OS in raid 0) and two WD BLK 640GB for storage in raid 0.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do you have all power connectors plugged to the motherboard (24 pin, 8 pin, 4 pin and molex)? I have all plugged except the 4 pin near the RAM.


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I cannot add you but I can say welcome.


Thank you! Judging by the fact that the thread starter has not been online since the end of May, well, unless someone took over for them it looks like I may not be "inducted" into the club. Time will tell.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> dw, his post wasn't of any use, and if your really determined for an extra 4pin ATX, just get a molex > ATX adapter cable, or if your confident at modding just grab an adapter cable, pull some of the pins off one of your spare PCIe cables and shove them in the ATX plug.
> 
> you could be lucky and find a PCIe > ATX adapter though, not sure if I have seen any on ebay or not...
> 
> EDIT:
> oh here you go!; http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812198032


I did order a molex to ATX adapter cable. They are most likely NOT as thick a guage as a psu cable, meaning they will not carry as much wattage safely to the ATX plug. So both for safety and performance the proper cable that plugs directly into the psu is a better choice. I got all my bases covered, no harm done in that.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Thank you! Judging by the fact that the thread starter has not been online since the end of May, well, unless someone took over for them it looks like I may not be "inducted" into the club. Time will tell.


There is a member who took over.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Do you have all power connectors plugged to the motherboard (24 pin, 8 pin, 4 pin and molex)? I have all plugged except the 4 pin near the RAM.


All but the molex for me so far.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Do you have all power connectors plugged to the motherboard (24 pin, 8 pin, 4 pin and molex)? I have all plugged except the 4 pin near the RAM.


The molex near the PCIE slots are really only needed if you're running 3 GPUs in SLI/Crossfire. If you want the best overclocking potential, the 4pin should be connected for extra juice. 24pin and 8pin by default should be connected.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I did order a molex to ATX adapter cable. They are most likely NOT as thick a guage as a psu cable, meaning they will not carry as much wattage safely to the ATX plug. So both for safety and performance the proper cable that plugs directly into the psu is a better choice. I got all my bases covered, no harm done in that.


wire gauge wouldn't actually matter, 4pin ATX is only 75W so aluminium would carry it easily, that and you already have the 8pin so the 4pin might only have ~40W coming through at the most...


----------



## Mega Man

Welcome !~ ThisMaySting


----------



## ThisMaySting

Thank you! Is it tradition to wait for an official "adding" to the list on the front page before I go ahead and adopt the club's signature into my signature? I don't want to step out of line by using it out of place...


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Thank you! Is it tradition to wait for an official "adding" to the list on the front page before I go ahead and adopt the club's signature into my signature? I don't want to step out of line by using it out of place...


that actually popped to my mind too, does it really matter? I would think of it being more of a friendly advertisement to give the thread more popularity for people that have the hardware...
any statements from moderators or whatnot about this?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Thank you! Is it tradition to wait for an official "adding" to the list on the front page before I go ahead and adopt the club's signature into my signature? I don't want to step out of line by using it out of place...


this thread is open you may do as you wish as long as you are nice and try to be helpful


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> this thread is open you may do as you wish as long as you are nice and try to be helpful


Thank you for the reply! That's all I am looking for here too, so already I know this is a great match!

There is one particular subject that I would like to bring up, and honestly I have been doing so much research trying to figure out what I can do to either "smooth out" the problem or correct it altogether.

For the record, before I start, let me say that games such as Crysis 3, BF 3, Farcry 3, all these games run with a fluidity that could make water jealous, and for this I am grateful and extremely impressed, not only with the board, but with my particular 8350 and the GTX-670 FTW as well. I can literally max out all settings in these games, everything, anisotropic maxed, antialiasing maxed, I have fooled around with FXAA and TXAA as well and maxed them out, I mean it's more than what I was expecting times about ten!

Having said that, there is one area of gaming that, come hell or high water, I have not been able to get to the bottom of, and this would be the MMO side of things, particularly WoW. I only notice huge lag spike and frame drops in GW2 if there's a 250+ person world versus world encounter going on and I forget to drop the video settings, and there's not one person in the battle who is not complaining about the lag anyway.









In WoW though, sometimes even in a 10 man raid with my guild, I notice some serious dips in FPS, down into the 20's, and it actually starts to lag. I know that AMD isn't the strongest with single threaded applications such as WoW, but I know there is something I am missing that is causing this, I don't accept what I have heard so far from so many people; "If you wanted good performance in WoW you should have gone Intel."

I won't accept that, not after seeing what I have seen this set up do with games that make WoW graphics look like Atari.









One of the wonderful things about this board is the OC Profile, so when I DO find the "WoW" sweet spot, even if it mean disabling a couple cores to help fix the problem, we all know how easy it is just to swap a BIOS profile and keep plugging!

This leads me to my overall point / question. Do you think it would come down to maybe running only 4 or even 2 cores for WoW? Maybe even making a profile with a lower overclock on 2 or 4 cores to be able to enable the Turbo profile (which I have never done but I have read that it can boost single threaded performance, though I have yet to test it...)?

I have been through every voltage I can possibly change, I have raised and lowered respective to the overclock and nothing has worked. I know that the IMC in the FX chips isn't the greatest in the world, but honestly, again, I refuse to believe that there is nothing that can be done about this. 25 mans are obviously worse, sometimes they dip into the teens for FPS.

Just for ease of reference, here is the validation to CPU-Z, to save anyone from having to scroll back up: http://valid.canardpc.com/2872233

I didn't write "everything" down from BIOS, but here is a combination of what I have written down and what I remember solidly about my current BIOS settings, specifically voltages:

CPU/NB: 1.32v (have tried from 1.2 - 1.35v)
HTLink: 1.22v
NB: 1.12v
RAM: 1.65v
All LLC settings are set to HIGH (I found that EXTREME had a tendency to crash the system at this overclock, and even at 4.8 GHz, HIGH was perfect!)
VDDA: 2.65v (Tried everything from 2.0v to 2.65v due to my high CPU/NB and HTLink clocks)

Speeds-

CPU/NB: 2500MHz (Have used from 2400 - 2750MHz)
HTlink: 2500MHz (See above







)
FSB overclock: 250
Multiplier: 20.5
RAM: Everything on Auto (11-11-11-28), specs are 11-11-11-30. Running at 2000MHz.

C1E and all that jazz is all disabled. PCI-E I set to 100MHz rather than use Auto.

This is what I have written down and can remember off the top of my head. If you need anything else that is pertinent to the issue at hand, please, by all means let me know and I will be happy to provide you with it.

Thanks in advance, I know that someone will have the foresight and knowledge that I am looking for with this!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> wire gauge wouldn't actually matter, 4pin ATX is only 75W so aluminium would carry it easily, that and you already have the 8pin so the 4pin might only have ~40W coming through at the most...


Thanks for the heads up. That molext to ARTX adapter cable shoudl be coming in the next day or 2. I did order a modular cale from Kingwin just to strip it for the 9-pin coplug for the power supply. I'll send it on to the custom cable place andd the'll send me my custom cable back for $9.99. I really can't do any serious overclocking until my new water cooling solution arrives late in August. That is a Swiftech H320 with 360mm radiator. Soince it is not available from US sources due to patent infringement suit, I am ordering it from NCIX Canada .


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Do you have all power connectors plugged to the motherboard (24 pin, 8 pin, 4 pin and molex)? I have all plugged except the 4 pin near the RAM.


Please don't take this the wrong way. I'm just curious. Do you have a phobia of plugging power connectors into the board? It's another way to think of the question you're asking.
This is a high-end board that should have other reasonably suited equipment to match up to it.

And as another data point for you, I have everything, all four power connectors, connected. It's one less thing to have worry about.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> In WoW though, sometimes even in a 10 man raid with my guild, I notice some serious dips in FPS, down into the 20's, and it actually starts to lag. I know that AMD isn't the strongest with single threaded applications such as WoW, but I know there is something I am missing that is causing this, I don't accept what I have heard so far from so many people; "If you wanted good performance in WoW you should have gone Intel."
> 
> I won't accept that, not after seeing what I have seen this set up do with games that make WoW graphics look like Atari.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the wonderful things about this board is the OC Profile, so when I DO find the "WoW" sweet spot, even if it mean disabling a couple cores to help fix the problem, we all know how easy it is just to swap a BIOS profile and keep plugging!
> 
> This leads me to my overall point / question. Do you think it would come down to maybe running only 4 or even 2 cores for WoW? Maybe even making a profile with a lower overclock on 2 or 4 cores to be able to enable the Turbo profile (which I have never done but I have read that it can boost single threaded performance, though I have yet to test it...)?
> 
> I have been through every voltage I can possibly change, I have raised and lowered respective to the overclock and nothing has worked. I know that the IMC in the FX chips isn't the greatest in the world, but honestly, again, I refuse to believe that there is nothing that can be done about this. 25 mans are obviously worse, sometimes they dip into the teens for FPS.


One observation I'll make is that your Vcore is way too low for the CPU Frequency you're trying to run at. Are you IBT stable? And I don't personally feel the H100i can cool Vishera at that speed and the power load generated by running over 1.5V.

As for WoW, I can't really help you that much but I have a gamer here that plays LoL and suffers with lag spikes, but the conventional wisdom is that the ISPs and POPs are throttling IP traffic causing the lag. Have you tested your ping to make sure it is stable while playing. His machine is Intel 920i something running at 4GHz on a Rampage IIIE and an AMD 5970 XFX.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i recently started using sleep and have found that my cpu voltage decreases after a sleep period. usually it should be 1.428 under load and it will drop to 1.38v
whats up with that


----------



## gr8sho

How did you get that to work? Every time I ever tried sleep, the computer would never come out of standby.


----------



## ihatelolcats

idk...i dont think this board was meant to sleep though
i am on windows 8 maybe that is the difference


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> How did you get that to work? Every time I ever tried sleep, the computer would never come out of standby.


lol....this rassure me....i thought i did something wrong


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> One observation I'll make is that your Vcore is way too low for the CPU Frequency you're trying to run at. Are you IBT stable? And I don't personally feel the H100i can cool Vishera at that speed and the power load generated by running over 1.5V.
> 
> As for WoW, I can't really help you that much but I have a gamer here that plays LoL and suffers with lag spikes, but the conventional wisdom is that the ISPs and POPs are throttling IP traffic causing the lag. Have you tested your ping to make sure it is stable while playing. His machine is Intel 920i something running at 4GHz on a Rampage IIIE and an AMD 5970 XFX.


I appreciate the concern about the voltage and what not. I have run a 20 pass test of IBT Standard and it passed. As for temps with the H100i, they never reached above 62C in the IBT run.

My latency in WoW is just fine, ranges from 16-20ms since I am east coast and my realm's data center is located in NY. When I had two monitors I could play WoW on one and GW2 on the other windowed while browsing Firefox with absolutely zero issues in latency whatsoever.

It was only when, and still is now that I am using just my (single) LED TV, I am in a 10 or 25 man raid and a lot of stuff is going on, especially if I am tanking 5 or 6 mobs of trash and our mages and shamans are doing massive AoE damage, frames rates just plummet.

Obviously when I raid WoW is the only program running, I don't have GW2 running or Firefox or anything else for that matter.

Please do not take what I am about to say as any kind of jab because trust me it is not meant this way, this is strictly observation I promise: I have two friends that live nearby, one is running an I5, the other an I7. They both have 8 GB of RAM such as I do, one is running a 560 video card and the other is literally running my old 4670 (yeah, THAT old







).

They don't overclock anything, not even the "Turbo" feature in their BIOS, nothing. Everything is stock. I have seen them in LFR (Looking for Raid, a "random" queue for 25 man raiding....anyway...) and their frame rates don't drop below 40-45 FPS, quite literally. On top of that, they're on different realms, Central realms, and their latency is about 90-100ms, which is worse than mine.

Just for reference, though it's not under the IBT stress test, here is a current (as of yesterday) screen shot of temps and all that jazz on my current OC:


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Thank you for the reply! That's all I am looking for here too, so already I know this is a great match!
> 
> There is one particular subject that I would like to bring up, and honestly I have been doing so much research trying to figure out what I can do to either "smooth out" the problem or correct it altogether.
> 
> For the record, before I start, let me say that games such as Crysis 3, BF 3, Farcry 3, all these games run with a fluidity that could make water jealous, and for this I am grateful and extremely impressed, not only with the board, but with my particular 8350 and the GTX-670 FTW as well. I can literally max out all settings in these games, everything, anisotropic maxed, antialiasing maxed, I have fooled around with FXAA and TXAA as well and maxed them out, I mean it's more than what I was expecting times about ten!
> 
> Having said that, there is one area of gaming that, come hell or high water, I have not been able to get to the bottom of, and this would be the MMO side of things, particularly WoW. I only notice huge lag spike and frame drops in GW2 if there's a 250+ person world versus world encounter going on and I forget to drop the video settings, and there's not one person in the battle who is not complaining about the lag anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In WoW though, sometimes even in a 10 man raid with my guild, I notice some serious dips in FPS, down into the 20's, and it actually starts to lag. I know that AMD isn't the strongest with single threaded applications such as WoW, but I know there is something I am missing that is causing this, I don't accept what I have heard so far from so many people; "If you wanted good performance in WoW you should have gone Intel."
> 
> I won't accept that, not after seeing what I have seen this set up do with games that make WoW graphics look like Atari.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the wonderful things about this board is the OC Profile, so when I DO find the "WoW" sweet spot, even if it mean disabling a couple cores to help fix the problem, we all know how easy it is just to swap a BIOS profile and keep plugging!
> 
> This leads me to my overall point / question. Do you think it would come down to maybe running only 4 or even 2 cores for WoW? Maybe even making a profile with a lower overclock on 2 or 4 cores to be able to enable the Turbo profile (which I have never done but I have read that it can boost single threaded performance, though I have yet to test it...)?
> 
> I have been through every voltage I can possibly change, I have raised and lowered respective to the overclock and nothing has worked. I know that the IMC in the FX chips isn't the greatest in the world, but honestly, again, I refuse to believe that there is nothing that can be done about this. 25 mans are obviously worse, sometimes they dip into the teens for FPS.
> 
> Just for ease of reference, here is the validation to CPU-Z, to save anyone from having to scroll back up: http://valid.canardpc.com/2872233
> 
> I didn't write "everything" down from BIOS, but here is a combination of what I have written down and what I remember solidly about my current BIOS settings, specifically voltages:
> 
> CPU/NB: 1.32v (have tried from 1.2 - 1.35v)
> HTLink: 1.22v
> NB: 1.12v
> RAM: 1.65v
> All LLC settings are set to HIGH (I found that EXTREME had a tendency to crash the system at this overclock, and even at 4.8 GHz, HIGH was perfect!)
> VDDA: 2.65v (Tried everything from 2.0v to 2.65v due to my high CPU/NB and HTLink clocks)
> 
> Speeds-
> 
> CPU/NB: 2500MHz (Have used from 2400 - 2750MHz)
> HTlink: 2500MHz (See above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> FSB overclock: 250
> Multiplier: 20.5
> RAM: Everything on Auto (11-11-11-28), specs are 11-11-11-30. Running at 2000MHz.
> 
> C1E and all that jazz is all disabled. PCI-E I set to 100MHz rather than use Auto.
> 
> This is what I have written down and can remember off the top of my head. If you need anything else that is pertinent to the issue at hand, please, by all means let me know and I will be happy to provide you with it.
> 
> Thanks in advance, I know that someone will have the foresight and knowledge that I am looking for with this!





that sounds like server lag to me.... ps should try it on a 7970 !~ what lv service isp do oyu have ( speeds) and what router and access card do you have or are you hard wired, whats your server ping....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> One observation I'll make is that your Vcore is way too low for the CPU Frequency you're trying to run at. Are you IBT stable? And I don't personally feel the H100i can cool Vishera at that speed and the power load generated by running over 1.5V.
> 
> As for WoW, I can't really help you that much but I have a gamer here that plays LoL and suffers with lag spikes, but the conventional wisdom is that the ISPs and POPs are throttling IP traffic causing the lag. Have you tested your ping to make sure it is stable while playing. His machine is Intel 920i something running at 4GHz on a Rampage IIIE and an AMD 5970 XFX.






dont just dont, just had this convo in another thread they6 guy says an evo clone keeps his chip >60c @1.5v then pops a pic showing it in throttled mode...... ( 1.0v or something like that ) i dont know if it was due to cnq apm or just heat throttling.....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> lol....this rassure me....i thought i did something wrong





with 8.1 i am having that problem but 8.1 was the most bugtgy beta i ever tried... both windows and drivers.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i recently started using sleep and have found that my cpu voltage decreases after a sleep period. usually it should be 1.428 under load and it will drop to 1.38v
> whats up with that


I could use about 4 more hours every night LOL


----------



## os2wiz

are you testing withe IBT AVX version or the regular version that really doesn't stress the cpu much????

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> I appreciate the concern about the voltage and what not. I have run a 20 pass test of IBT Standard and it passed. As for temps with the H100i, they never reached above 62C in the IBT run.
> 
> My latency in WoW is just fine, ranges from 16-20ms since I am east coast and my realm's data center is located in NY. When I had two monitors I could play WoW on one and GW2 on the other windowed while browsing Firefox with absolutely zero issues in latency whatsoever.
> 
> It was only when, and still is now that I am using just my (single) LED TV, I am in a 10 or 25 man raid and a lot of stuff is going on, especially if I am tanking 5 or 6 mobs of trash and our mages and shamans are doing massive AoE damage, frames rates just plummet.
> 
> Obviously when I raid WoW is the only program running, I don't have GW2 running or Firefox or anything else for that matter.
> 
> Please do not take what I am about to say as any kind of jab because trust me it is not meant this way, this is strictly observation I promise: I have two friends that live nearby, one is running an I5, the other an I7. They both have 8 GB of RAM such as I do, one is running a 560 video card and the other is literally running my old 4670 (yeah, THAT old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> They don't overclock anything, not even the "Turbo" feature in their BIOS, nothing. Everything is stock. I have seen them in LFR (Looking for Raid, a "random" queue for 25 man raiding....anyway...) and their frame rates don't drop below 40-45 FPS, quite literally. On top of that, they're on different realms, Central realms, and their latency is about 90-100ms, which is worse than mine.
> 
> Just for reference, though it's not under the IBT stress test, here is a current (as of yesterday) screen shot of temps and all that jazz on my current OC:


----------



## ThisMaySting

Here's a couple screens of last night (this morning?) wherein I reinstalled Windows and started to overclock from the ground up quite literally, starting with stock everything in BIOS (Optimized Defaults) and then working up from there. Hopefully this screen shot can answer your question. I know it's 2.54, however, this is the only IBT I have ever found honestly, so if there is a more adequate version to use, I'd like to find it.









Please note that the differences between the two screen shots are just the HWiNFO64 window in which I scrolled up and down to show all voltages/temperature min/max throughout the test.


----------



## UncleBlitz

IBT AVX u can find on this page









http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i recently started using sleep and have found that my cpu voltage decreases after a sleep period. usually it should be 1.428 under load and it will drop to 1.38v
> whats up with that
> 
> 
> 
> I could use about 4 more hours every night LOL
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> IBT AVX u can find on this page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club


Thank you!

Had the pleasure of running it under the same overclock (I have changed nothing since this morning) and it also passed the 10 test Standard, have screen shots for that too. When I unrared it and opened it, it looked identical to the IBT I had been using, however, the test ran MUCH MUCH faster per run and provided higher GFlops, which is to be expected as it seems "t" (time) varies directly with "s" (Speed).

For whatever reason I was one degree Celsius COOLER overall on AVX, I am guessing because it did not take as long to reach the 10 passes. I will be running a 20 pass shortly since this goes so quickly just to see if there is a bigger flux in temperature due to more runs. Thank you for this though, both of you, good to have my eyes opened!


----------



## ThisMaySting

I also ran 3DMark11 (Basic, I didn't buy the whole onslaught) and these are the results I get with one GTX 670 FTW slightly overclocked using the Kepler overclocking system in the 670 Master Guide to overclocking:

Score: P10161

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6924480

I think MegaMan may be right on this one. Despite having only 16-20ms on my realm, it's probably due to the latency in WoW itself. I confirmed with one friend of mine that he plays (in raids) with settings all the way down to avoid this, which I can guarantee is why his frame rates never drop below 40-45 fps. I am sure I would achieve the same results if not better due to my latency being better if I dropped the quality.

I keep mine on ultra when not raiding and a little less than high when raiding. Maybe I will experiment and see. As long as I know this is the reason overall, then I am happy.









It seems with every test I have done on this system, between IBT, Valley Benchmark (2100 score maxed out in Valley), and now 3dMark11, there is nothing wrong on "my" end.









Thank you all for the helpful suggestions and also for the ambition to do a clean install and start fresh. I know none of you recommended I do this but it was something I wanted to do for a while, and this issue was the catalyst to do so.

Cheers!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Here's a couple screens of last night (this morning?) wherein I reinstalled Windows and started to overclock from the ground up quite literally, starting with stock everything in BIOS (Optimized Defaults) and then working up from there. Hopefully this screen shot can answer your question. I know it's 2.54, however, this is the only IBT I have ever found honestly, so if there is a more adequate version to use, I'd like to find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that the differences between the two screen shots are just the HWiNFO64 window in which I scrolled up and down to show all voltages/temperature min/max throughout the test.


Please upload these at largest size so I can read them.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> *snipsnip*
> 
> I didn't write "everything" down from BIOS, but here is a combination of what I have written down and what I remember solidly about my current BIOS settings, specifically voltages:
> 
> CPU/NB: 1.32v (have tried from 1.2 - 1.35v)
> HTLink: 1.22v
> NB: 1.12v
> RAM: 1.65v
> All LLC settings are set to HIGH (I found that EXTREME had a tendency to crash the system at this overclock, and even at 4.8 GHz, HIGH was perfect!)
> VDDA: 2.65v (Tried everything from 2.0v to 2.65v due to my high CPU/NB and HTLink clocks)
> 
> Speeds-
> 
> CPU/NB: 2500MHz (Have used from 2400 - 2750MHz)
> HTlink: 2500MHz (See above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> FSB overclock: 250
> Multiplier: 20.5
> RAM: Everything on Auto (11-11-11-28), specs are 11-11-11-30. Running at 2000MHz.
> 
> C1E and all that jazz is all disabled. PCI-E I set to 100MHz rather than use Auto.


that's pretty impressive, is it fully stable and not going above ~65C? I would think the NB needs a bit more voltage for 250FSB, but that's a Z board so I'm not particularly sure how different they behave...

you could try the turbo multiplier, it would drop your all core speeds down but you might be able to get 5.2 or 5.3GHz with only 2 cores used, might need a bit more voltage for that though (watch your temps)

the turbo multiplier has to be 1.5 higher then the default multiplier, or you get some funky clock changes, so set your default to 19.5 and turbo to 21 and see how stable it is, try changing your regulation and voltages if it isn't,


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Please don't take this the wrong way. I'm just curious. Do you have a phobia of plugging power connectors into the board? It's another way to think of the question you're asking.
> This is a high-end board that should have other reasonably suited equipment to match up to it.
> 
> And as another data point for you, I have everything, all four power connectors, connected. It's one less thing to have worry about.


wait, there's a fourth connector...?


----------



## UncleBlitz

Gr8sho s probably talking about the molex connector , the one recommended for sli & crossfire ( 1st: 24 pins, 2nd: 8pins EPS and third: 4 pins ATX)









questions fit so well to your avatar...lol


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> Gr8sho s probably talking about the molex connector , the one recommended for sli & crossfire ( 1st: 24 pins, 2nd: 8pins EPS and third: 4 pins ATX)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> questions fit so well to your avatar...lol


oh herpderp, yes theres 4 if you include the main xI


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Please upload these at largest size so I can read them.


I would but I figured out of courtesy I would upload them at medium and if people wanted to see them full size they could click them and then click on "Original" in the bottom right hand corner (which of course blows it up full screen). That way I am not filling up a lot of space on a page with pictures.


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> that's pretty impressive, is it fully stable and not going above ~65C? I would think the NB needs a bit more voltage for 250FSB, but that's a Z board so I'm not particularly sure how different they behave...
> 
> you could try the turbo multiplier, it would drop your all core speeds down but you might be able to get 5.2 or 5.3GHz with only 2 cores used, might need a bit more voltage for that though (watch your temps)
> 
> the turbo multiplier has to be 1.5 higher then the default multiplier, or you get some funky clock changes, so set your default to 19.5 and turbo to 21 and see how stable it is, try changing your regulation and voltages if it isn't,


I actually have a slight confession to make, the numbers I wrote down, they were wrong, or at least they were from another profile's overclock, bot my 5.142 GHz overclock. I believe it was gr8sho who stated that the 5.142 GHz would require at least 1.5v to the core, and for stability purposes with IBT, gr8sho was right. 1.48v on that overclock booted into Windows fine and performed "normal" tasks just fine, but when it came to actually stress testing it was much, much too low of a voltage for stability. I lowered the voltage to 1.48v because I am just a little on the fence about running at 1.5v+, regardless of good temps.

The numbers I have written down (the CORRECT ones) for the 5.142 GHz stable test with my old IBT list 1.54v to the core. The max temp I have written down during the burn was 62C. I wrote this stuff down (this was in June sometime...) due to IBT crashing (or blue screens, whichever came first) before I reached the voltage where it was stable (just so I wouldn't forget them on reboot and I knew that they were still in "safe" range for voltage "upping").

As far as the NB voltage, yes, I am a bit "stuck" with this as well. Part of me wants to actually lower the FSB clock down to, let's say, 225 or so and up the multiplier higher to achieve a similar overclock. I mean 250 FSB is an impressive feat as far as I am concerned, but if I have my information correct this is drawing a lot more power from the NB and IMC. Though my NB temps are pretty damned good at this point even under stress test, I don't want to have to go raising voltages just because I have "thermal" headroom. In other words, why juice it up higher if I don't have to, especially considering I may be able to alleviate some of the power consumption from the CPU and NB by simply lowering the FSB and raising the multiplier accordingly.

Decisions.









Thank you all though, this information has been extremely helpful and I do appreciate the feedback!

EDIT: I figured I would string this in an edit rather than make a third new post in a row. I played around with my clock speeds last night and again this morning. I lowered my FSB to 215 and upped my multiplier to 23.5, effectively giving me a ~5066 MHz clock speed. I had to raise the voltage to 1.52v to get this stable. All along I have been using Ultra High LLC settings, if I hadn't mentioned that before. Extreme seemed to cause too many issues, which to me is odd unless I have the wrong picture about LLC....anyway, here are some screens of the stability test which ran with flying colors.

This particular test gave me results (Speed/GFLops) in the 10-10.6 range with the lowest GFlops being 84.5. One thing to note, sometimes I run the test and I get all mid to high 9 second range times with GFlops in the low 90's (92-94), this is at the same clock, nothing changed, sometimes running the test one after another just for giggles. Is this fluctuation normal? I can see a variance of .2 - .5 seconds being normal, but shaving off a whole second per pass?

Anyway, here are the screens, the only difference, again, is that one is with HWiNFO64 scrolled all the way up, the second all the way down to show all temps/voltages. I am also going to load maximum size thumbs here per request of gr8sho.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> Gr8sho s probably talking about the molex connector , the one recommended for sli & crossfire ( 1st: 24 pins, 2nd: 8pins EPS and third: 4 pins ATX)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> questions fit so well to your avatar...lol












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> oh herpderp, yes theres 4 if you include the main xI












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> I would but I figured out of courtesy I would upload them at medium and if people wanted to see them full size they could click them and then click on "Original" in the bottom right hand corner (which of course blows it up full screen). That way I am not filling up a lot of space on a page with pictures.


The upload size does not affect the thumbnail we see in the inline thread, just the size when you click on the thumbnail.

I didn't see the click on original button, so now I can see the info better.


----------



## gr8sho

Spoiler: Original quote



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> I actually have a slight confession to make, the numbers I wrote down, they were wrong, or at least they were from another profile's overclock, bot my 5.142 GHz overclock. I believe it was gr8sho who stated that the 5.142 GHz would require at least 1.5v to the core, and for stability purposes with IBT, gr8sho was right. 1.48v on that overclock booted into Windows fine and performed "normal" tasks just fine, but when it came to actually stress testing it was much, much too low of a voltage for stability. I lowered the voltage to 1.48v because I am just a little on the fence about running at 1.5v+, regardless of good temps.
> 
> The numbers I have written down (the CORRECT ones) for the 5.142 GHz stable test with my old IBT list 1.54v to the core. The max temp I have written down during the burn was 62C. I wrote this stuff down (this was in June sometime...) due to IBT crashing (or blue screens, whichever came first) before I reached the voltage where it was stable (just so I wouldn't forget them on reboot and I knew that they were still in "safe" range for voltage "upping").
> 
> As far as the NB voltage, yes, I am a bit "stuck" with this as well. Part of me wants to actually lower the FSB clock down to, let's say, 225 or so and up the multiplier higher to achieve a similar overclock. I mean 250 FSB is an impressive feat as far as I am concerned, but if I have my information correct this is drawing a lot more power from the NB and IMC. Though my NB temps are pretty damned good at this point even under stress test, I don't want to have to go raising voltages just because I have "thermal" headroom. In other words, why juice it up higher if I don't have to, especially considering I may be able to alleviate some of the power consumption from the CPU and NB by simply lowering the FSB and raising the multiplier accordingly.
> 
> Decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all though, this information has been extremely helpful and I do appreciate the feedback!
> 
> EDIT: I figured I would string this in an edit rather than make a third new post in a row. I played around with my clock speeds last night and again this morning. I lowered my FSB to 215 and upped my multiplier to 23.5, effectively giving me a ~5066 MHz clock speed. I had to raise the voltage to 1.52v to get this stable. All along I have been using Ultra High LLC settings, if I hadn't mentioned that before. Extreme seemed to cause too many issues, which to me is odd unless I have the wrong picture about LLC....anyway, here are some screens of the stability test which ran with flying colors.
> 
> This particular test gave me results (Speed/GFLops) in the 10-10.6 range with the lowest GFlops being 84.5. One thing to note, sometimes I run the test and I get all mid to high 9 second range times with GFlops in the low 90's (92-94), this is at the same clock, nothing changed, sometimes running the test one after another just for giggles. Is this fluctuation normal? I can see a variance of .2 - .5 seconds being normal, but shaving off a whole second per pass?
> 
> Anyway, here are the screens, the only difference, again, is that one is with HWiNFO64 scrolled all the way up, the second all the way down to show all temps/voltages. I am also going to load maximum size thumbs here per request of gr8sho.






This is starting to look more normal.

However, the NB temps should rise with CPU utilization. Do you have any supplemental cooling on the the heatsink of the NB? Otherwise something is amiss there.

Can you also tell me if you have one or two sets of fans on the H100i, and max RPM of the fans you're using.

The last point is around the bench test itself. You'll have to run 20 or more passes of IBT to really soak the CPU temp. If you can stay below 62C with a 5GHz speed, that's pretty good.

And about these LLC settings. Ultra High for CPU and High for CPU-NB seem to be the settings most choose last time I checked. Not really sure why Extreme LLC setting tends to be less stable. You would think the max setting would be the best even at the expense of a thermal penalty.


----------



## Mega Man

also to note is the -1 means you are NOT stable....

also to note all the results need to be the same you also have some positive and negative mixxed up in there you need to have all the same number....


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Please don't take this the wrong way. I'm just curious. Do you have a phobia of plugging power connectors into the board? It's another way to think of the question you're asking.
> This is a high-end board that should have other reasonably suited equipment to match up to it.
> 
> And as another data point for you, I have everything, all four power connectors, connected. It's one less thing to have worry about.


I wanted to discard the need of the 4 pin mobo connector to have a stable SSD Raid0 using the SB sata controller, asking other people experience and configuration.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> ...discard the need of the 4 pin mobo connector to have a stable SSD Raid0 using the SB sata controller...:


I have no idea what this means. Please explain how not using a power connector helps RAID.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I have no idea what this means. Please explain how not using a power connector helps RAID.


depending on which 4 pin he is talking about the molex ( 4 pin inline ) is for the GPUs and the 4pin cpu connector helps the CPU get more stable power.

none of which has anything to do with raid.

raid on board is meh, that is with any board better to get a raid controller

if you want to know more as to why i can point you to a good guy to talk to.

basically because your on board raid uses your ram, vs a real raid card has ram on it which allows it to work far far better


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> also to note is the -1 means you are NOT stable....
> 
> also to note all the results need to be the same you also have some positive and negative mixxed up in there you need to have all the same number....


I did not know this about IBT. Why would IBT, on its end of the run, tell me I am stable when a -1 would suggest otherwise? I am not by any means doubting your logic, I am questioning the software basically. When it comes down to it if I didn't know about the -1, there's probably more things I do not know about IBT...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> This is starting to look more normal.
> 
> However, the NB temps should rise with CPU utilization. Do you have any supplemental cooling on the the heatsink of the NB? Otherwise something is amiss there.
> 
> Can you also tell me if you have one or two sets of fans on the H100i, and max RPM of the fans you're using.
> 
> The last point is around the bench test itself. You'll have to run 20 or more passes of IBT to really soak the CPU temp. If you can stay below 62C with a 5GHz speed, that's pretty good.
> 
> And about these LLC settings. Ultra High for CPU and High for CPU-NB seem to be the settings most choose last time I checked. Not really sure why Extreme LLC setting tends to be less stable. You would think the max setting would be the best even at the expense of a thermal penalty.


My next quest is to do a 20 run test. I am going to do some further research into IBT so I know a little better what it is spitting out at me for results, see above... This seems to be quite the work in progress, no? I love a challenge.









As far as the NB, I replaced the TIM on both the NB and SB (since I had the board out already anyway) and am using two sided tape on my I/O panel to mount the stock CPU fan from the 8350 directly over where the NB chip set is.









I was hoping someone would catch that temp and question it, kudos!!


----------



## Paul17041993

230 FSB Ive found to be the sweet-spot for my 8150, and I run the NB @1.2V if I remember correctly, and Extreme LLC tends to drop the voltage significantly, but then raise it very high under load, I ended up running mine @ 1.52V just by setting it to that (not very good unless you need that characteristic...). High is the most optimal for both in my experience...


----------



## ThisMaySting

A couple things. First off I forgot to answer gr8sho on one question and I apologize for that. For my H100i I am using the two "stock" SP120 fans (3 pin, not the 4 pin PWM model) that came with the unit. As you can see in HWiNFO64, they are maxed out. I do not use CorsairLink for any of the fans, actually I only use it to adjust the LED color to red, literally that is it. I have the fans plugged into my motherboard and I disable all of the throttling features in BIOS, therefore they are always running 100%. They are a little loud, but the fan on my 670 FTW at 100% (even when it was at 80% before the BIOS mod) is actually quite louder than both of them, making it the single loudest fan in my system.

I have set my system back to 4.8 GHz for now considering that no matter what voltage I used hither to 1.55v, my first result in IBT AVX always produced a -1. I had saved my 4.8 GHz stable profile in BIOS and loaded it. I ran it on a 20 pass and it came out with flying colors. The shots are below.

Moving on, LLC. I don't know a whole lot about it, but, if the information in the quote from the following thread is correct, I understand what I need to understand:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> LLC or load line calibration is a fancy way of saying Vdroop. Vdroop is a safety measure for your CPU.
> 
> Lets pretend that for all intensive purposes your CPU ran at 1.2v . Intel has set in temperature parameters to lower the voltage on the CPU when it gets too hot so that it won't over heat. Lets also pretend that you were running your CPU at max load and it gets above 50 degrees. The CPU will actually "drop" the voltage a tad to try and lower heat output. It will drop the voltage proportionally to the heat until it has reached a minimum value of CPU voltage, again, to try and prevent overheating. Now that may sound all well and good, but in reality it is completely useless because you only need to worry when your CPU hits 85C at max load, and quite frankly, you should have a after market heatsink that should be keeping your CPU WELL within it's thermal limits. Vdroop parameter temperatures start wayyyy before 85C. So vdroop can actually lower your volts to the point where it CAN cause instability at stock settings with a poor cooler *COUGH*intel stock cooler*COUGH* (although it is exceedingly rare).


from here:http://www.overclock.net/t/1322689/load-line-calibration-llc-settings-are-reversed-0-means-100

I know he is referring to Intel as far as 85C "safe" temperature, I know that the 8350 should not see more than 62C and I personally like to keep it under 60C nominally. Here's my question on LLC:

If I set the CPU Voltage appropriately for my overclock, do I even need to have it enabled? I am pretty sure that when disabled, regardless of clock speed, the voltage I have set will be the constant voltage to the CPU, right? So if I set the voltage to 1.48v without LLC, no matter what load the CPU had on it, whether I was gaming in Crysis 3 or just browsing the web, the voltage would be 1.48v, correct?

If this *is* the case, and if I monitor my temperatures enough to know that over "x" amount of week's time the temps, whether under load or not, never hit 62C or only hit 60C under full gaming load or a stress test, then please tell me why I should use LLC? I know that constantly running the CPU at a high voltage has effects on longevity, however does this apply if the temps are low enough; that is if the temps are as low idle as they are *with* LLC enabled, is longevity really an issue *due solely* to higher voltage?

Here are the screens of the 20 run test, note the temps are a little higher overall, but this room is 10F higher ambient than yesterday when I ran the original 4.8 GHz test.

On a side note, discussions such as these are the reason I am intrigued by this community. I am constantly learning something new and hopefully some day I will be one of the "go to" guys that can help others as much as you all are helping me.


----------



## The Sandman

ThisMaySting:

Out of curiosity what HTT x Multiplier is this run at?
While you did mention that the room was warmer, you never mentioned what ambient actually was (again just curious).

Perhaps this may help explain a bit more about LLC. http://www.overclockers.com/load-line-calibration/

Nice CPU/NB voltage and Vcore but this is only a "Standard" run. Wait till you run 20 runs of "Maximum" ATX IBT and than some Prime 95 for 12 to 24 hrs lol.
Hope your silicon lottery luck is better than mine as I too started passing standard setting just like you (same Vcore and CPU/NB voltage) on a 4813 OC.
Turned out for me voltage really jumped hard when stabilizing with IBT (on Max) and Prime 95.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A couple things. First off I forgot to answer gr8sho on one question and I apologize for that. For my H100i I am using the two "stock" SP120 fans (3 pin, not the 4 pin PWM model) that came with the unit. As you can see in HWiNFO64, they are maxed out. I do not use CorsairLink for any of the fans, actually I only use it to adjust the LED color to red, literally that is it. I have the fans plugged into my motherboard and I disable all of the throttling features in BIOS, therefore they are always running 100%. They are a little loud, but the fan on my 670 FTW at 100% (even when it was at 80% before the BIOS mod) is actually quite louder than both of them, making it the single loudest fan in my system.
> 
> I have set my system back to 4.8 GHz for now considering that no matter what voltage I used hither to 1.55v, my first result in IBT AVX always produced a -1. I had saved my 4.8 GHz stable profile in BIOS and loaded it. I ran it on a 20 pass and it came out with flying colors. The shots are below.
> 
> Moving on, LLC. I don't know a whole lot about it, but, if the information in the quote from the following thread is correct, I understand what I need to understand:
> from here:http://www.overclock.net/t/1322689/load-line-calibration-llc-settings-are-reversed-0-means-100
> 
> I know he is referring to Intel as far as 85C "safe" temperature, I know that the 8350 should not see more than 62C and I personally like to keep it under 60C nominally. Here's my question on LLC:
> 
> If I set the CPU Voltage appropriately for my overclock, do I even need to have it enabled? I am pretty sure that when disabled, regardless of clock speed, the voltage I have set will be the constant voltage to the CPU, right? So if I set the voltage to 1.48v without LLC, no matter what load the CPU had on it, whether I was gaming in Crysis 3 or just browsing the web, the voltage would be 1.48v, correct?
> 
> If this *is* the case, and if I monitor my temperatures enough to know that over "x" amount of week's time the temps, whether under load or not, never hit 62C or only hit 60C under full gaming load or a stress test, then please tell me why I should use LLC? I know that constantly running the CPU at a high voltage has effects on longevity, however does this apply if the temps are low enough; that is if the temps are as low idle as they are *with* LLC enabled, is longevity really an issue *due solely* to higher voltage?
> 
> Here are the screens of the 20 run test, note the temps are a little higher overall, but this room is 10F higher ambient than yesterday when I ran the original 4.8 GHz test.
> 
> On a side note, discussions such as these are the reason I am intrigued by this community. I am constantly learning something new and hopefully some day I will be one of the "go to" guys that can help others as much as you all are helping me.


glad we can help!~
LLC helps with lower overall temps.

llc differs with each manufacture
but a *rough* guide
regular = 0
high = ~ enough to stabilize under load IE when you set 1.48 you will have ~ 1.48
ultra = just above what you set in bios
extreme is well above what you set

i can almost always pin it on asus now
i dont know the numbers but that is about how i look at it.

and lastly no 1.48 underload has some voltage drop you are probably hitting ~ 1.45 again voltage drop differs with manufacture

please note i am speaking in general. they differ mobo to mobo and chip to chip


----------



## Paul17041993

purpose vdroop on intel processors I would see just due to their somewhat fragile design, AMD processors I don't see that in effect, except maby the APUs so they can give more power to the iGPU under certain conditions,
but ideally the LLC is just to keep the voltages stable for the critical parts of the computer, when dealing with such low voltages and high currents, you will get loads of voltage fluctuations that will ruin efficiency and stability if not kept at bay.


----------



## Mega Man

well said


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> ThisMaySting:
> 
> *Out of curiosity what HTT x Multiplier is this run at?
> While you did mention that the room was warmer, you never mentioned what ambient actually was (again just curious).*
> 
> *Perhaps this may help explain a bit more about LLC. http://www.overclockers.com/load-line-calibration/*
> 
> *Nice CPU/NB voltage and Vcore but this is only a "Standard" run. Wait till you run 20 runs of "Maximum" ATX IBT and than some Prime 95 for 12 to 24 hrs lol.
> Hope your silicon lottery luck is better than mine as I too started passing standard setting just like you (same Vcore and CPU/NB voltage) on a 4813 OC.
> Turned out for me voltage really jumped hard when stabilizing with IBT (on Max) and Prime 95.*


My HTT multiplier and my CPU/NB multiplier I kept equal to each other at 2475 MHz. I am thinking of jumping the HT to the next notch which is 2700, but after researching the board and CPU I don't think I am going to "see" much of an increase in any performance. Maybe if I had two 670's, but I don't unfortunately.









The room I have my set up in is upstairs and air conditioned. I keep the room at a constant 70F, however, having two skylights up here, when the sun beats down, the air conditioner doesn't stand a chance, as was today, therefore increasing ambient by a whole 10F today.

The link helped a lot, I had read it a while back, however, a while back when I read it I was even more clueless than I am right now about what LLC was, I think this was before I ever even took a shot at overclocking (back in the days of my Wolfdale E-6300 Dual Core build...) and I really didn't pay much mind to what was stated.

It was good to see it again now though, and the results were interesting indeed. I do wonder if MODIS was accurate due to only refreshing in micro seconds versus nanoseconds, but all in all, I don't think it would have made a relevant difference. As was stated in some of the comments even, the capacitors are going to do their job (respectively, we hope) in smoothing out the voltage spikes. Having said that, even with a nanosecond refresh rate there may simply be nothing changed in the data, supposing the capacitors are good quality, there are enough of them in a balanced (small to big) ratio, and they're doing their jobs, there simply won't be spikes "to" record.

Thanks for the link and the read!









I will get to the rest of what I highlighted in your quote a little further down. I apologize, I type a lot, I always fared well with essays and term papers back in the college days.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> glad we can help!~
> *LLC helps with lower overall temps.*
> 
> llc differs with each manufacture
> but a *rough* guide
> regular = 0
> *high = ~ enough to stabilize under load IE when you set 1.48 you will have ~ 1.48
> ultra = just above what you set in bios
> extreme is well above what you set*
> 
> i can almost always pin it on asus now
> i dont know the numbers but that is about how i look at it.
> 
> and lastly no 1.48 underload has some voltage drop you are probably hitting ~ 1.45 again voltage drop differs with manufacture
> 
> please note i am speaking in general. they differ mobo to mobo and chip to chip


This was the part I was getting confused with (the part about temps) before I had read the quoted statement in one of my last posts. I had wondered if, since it would seem that Intel would integrate a temp monitor and respective voltage throttler in their chips, would AMD also? I don't see why, generally from my past experience AMD chips have always run higher voltage wise than Intel, not saying one is better than the other, just observation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> *purpose vdroop on intel processors I would see just due to their somewhat fragile design, AMD processors I don't see that in effect*, except maby the APUs so they can give more power to the iGPU under certain conditions,
> *but ideally the LLC is just to keep the voltages stable for the critical parts of the computer, when dealing with such low voltages and high currents, you will get loads of voltage fluctuations that will ruin efficiency and stability if not kept at bay.*


Another great response, also tying into my reply to Mega Man's quote about Intel having the internal regulator and what not. The second part is what I have been pondering as well. I have typed enough already before I go into questioning whether the CPU is wired parallel or series in the circuit, though it would definitely help clear up some resistance/amperage/voltage theories I could type pages about in questions alone.









For example quite quickly (if possible) let's take an AC circuit (I know the mobo is DC, but for "fun's" sake







) where, in parallel, the voltage remains the same (NOT factoring in voltage drops due to extended line runs) but the amperage is what increases / decreases upon load. Obviously a hair dryer and a toaster both running on the same circuit at the same time are going to draw much more amperage than let's say two 100W light bulbs being on at the same time. All of these things run at 120v however. Ok, enough with this subject, this term paper is growing out of control. Ergo, I wonder how voltage, amperage, and resistance all play a part in a CPU as far as what goes up with what, and what decreases with what, and what may potentially remain constant, if that makes sense...

I am going to have to do more research as to benefits / drawbacks and varying results between running IBT over Prime and vice versa. I admit, I am a little "on edge" about upping IBT to High and doing a 20 run test.







I have a feeling my "stability" here at 4.8 GHz might drop down to a handsome 4.5 or so GHz; but nonetheless tomorrow sometime I will give it a go!

All due apologies for the extremely long responses and any eye strain it has caused in reading.


----------



## Mega Man

stop appoligizing if this was not fun i would not do it !~

cpu/nb is memory and cache, ht is gpu related.

side note

anything with a high enough load on it will drop in volts. ac or dc. it does not matter

i have yet to see a power source capable of not dropping in volts if a high enough load was not applied. be it pcs or ac device ( ever notice the lights dim when you are vacuuming or running a microwave ? )


----------



## Paul17041993

generally most of your motherboard parts are in parallel, but all your chokes etc are in series with the silicon they are providing power to, they basically are high-current resistor setups to drop the 12v to voltages needed, of which can be kept at a constant voltage if needed, they only get lowered in idle to help save power (higher voltage will carry higher current on the same load, electricity is kinda strange like that),
and the current through the cpu will be incredibly high due to the lower voltage, but vary massively to its load, my 8150 at its current settings for example will use about ~10Amps idling, but can go to somewhere around 110Amps under max load (havnt tested properly though, ASUS tools peak @100 :< )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> anything with a high enough load on it will drop in volts. ac or dc. it does not matter
> 
> i have yet to see a power source capable of not dropping in volts if a high enough load was not applied. be it pcs or ac device ( ever notice the lights dim when you are vacuuming or running a microwave ? )


exactly, a common example might be to run a microwave and then turn on an electric kettle, a lot of the time you may notice the noise from the microwave drops in tone slightly due to a slightly lover voltage, or you could try a lamp and a kettle to notice a slight drop in light intensity (energy saver bulbs might not always be noticeable though)


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have yet to see a power source capable of not dropping in volts if a high enough load was not applied. be it pcs or ac device ( ever notice the lights dim when you are vacuuming or running a microwave ? )


It's kind of funny because I am an industrial/commercial electrician and a lot of this stuff I just don't see often in my home. I installed a 200 amp service here (quite a while ago) and it is quite overkill (seriously for what this house needs it's about 100 amps overkill, but hey, headroom







), especially with having balanced the load in the panel almost to perfection. I would imagine seeing more of this if I was a residential electrician constantly dealing with other peoples' homes and wiring, with industrial/commercial most of my work is new construction...not all but most. The funny thing here is that when we have our temp power wired up, oh god, other trades, I love them and they have their jobs to do just as we do, but usually we don't see "dims", usually we see breaker trips, constantly. Some of the other trades have this thought that daisy chaining 15 150 foot extension cords together and running a welder off of it is "just ok"; then they get pissed when the breaker trips and everything on it goes out. You have to laugh.

A lot of things that I see electrically I see in my head as a diagram, as if it were "on paper", so in that case, I suppose I am looking at the "perfect" world, which we all know is far from the "actual" world. It never occurred to me to think about it from this perspective, even being late at night when I posted shouldn't be an excuse. A lot of my work lately has also been foreman work, so again, more stuff on paper than actually being out there running pipe and installing switch gear. More like using blueprints and drawing out "where" those pipe runs and switch gears and transformers are going to go. It's amazing how one step in either direction in the field can change so much. On paper, everything works so well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> generally most of your motherboard parts are in parallel, but all your chokes etc are in series with the silicon they are providing power to, they basically are high-current resistor setups to drop the 12v to voltages needed, of which can be kept at a constant voltage if needed, they only get lowered in idle to help save power


Good stuff right here. Makes perfect sense too. This actually makes a lot more sense now. Again, I don't have a lot of experience with semiconductors and circuit boards and smaller devices of the such, the reason is probably a little more clear now.

As with what I mentioned earlier about the 200 amp service, it's obvious now to me that Vdroop/LLC can also pertain very much to the power supply itself. Using cheaper capacitors and/or simply "not enough" power even on a "good" power supply could be equally if not more devastating to the system than the wrong settings in BIOS for LLC.

I am sure you guys are aware that if, let's use the house as an example again for simplicity sake, you are running an appliance on less than 100v, and it requires 110v at least, you're potentially going to ruin that device. This could even happen on a 200 amp system if the run of the wire is too long and one has not accounted for it by using larger wire for the run. Run your hair dryer at 85-90 volts (NOT LITERALLY, I am NOT suggesting you actually DO THIS!!!) and you will burn that hair dryer out rather quickly.

I know it's obvious that the same can happen with an under powered power supply unit, however, what I am wondering is; How much of the LLC/Vdroop issues (especially of the past) were caused more by under powering the system than by the characteristics of LLC alone?

Either way, this has been an enlightening experience for sure. I want to thank you all for engaging in this conversation and shedding much light where hither to now things were a little dark!


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> It's kind of funny because I am an industrial/commercial electrician and a lot of this stuff I just don't see often in my home. I installed a 200 amp service here (quite a while ago) and it is quite overkill (seriously for what this house needs it's about 100 amps overkill, but hey, headroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), especially with having balanced the load in the panel almost to perfection. I would imagine seeing more of this if I was a residential electrician constantly dealing with other peoples' homes and wiring, with industrial/commercial most of my work is new construction...not all but most. The funny thing here is that when we have our temp power wired up, oh god, other trades, I love them and they have their jobs to do just as we do, but usually we don't see "dims", usually we see breaker trips, constantly. Some of the other trades have this thought that daisy chaining 15 150 foot extension cords together and running a welder off of it is "just ok"; then they get pissed when the breaker trips and everything on it goes out. You have to laugh.
> 
> A lot of things that I see electrically I see in my head as a diagram, as if it were "on paper", so in that case, I suppose I am looking at the "perfect" world, which we all know is far from the "actual" world. It never occurred to me to think about it from this perspective, even being late at night when I posted shouldn't be an excuse. A lot of my work lately has also been foreman work, so again, more stuff on paper than actually being out there running pipe and installing switch gear. More like using blueprints and drawing out "where" those pipe runs and switch gears and transformers are going to go. It's amazing how one step in either direction in the field can change so much. On paper, everything works so well.
> Good stuff right here. Makes perfect sense too. This actually makes a lot more sense now. Again, I don't have a lot of experience with semiconductors and circuit boards and smaller devices of the such, the reason is probably a little more clear now.
> 
> As with what I mentioned earlier about the 200 amp service, it's obvious now to me that Vdroop/LLC can also pertain very much to the power supply itself. Using cheaper capacitors and/or simply "not enough" power even on a "good" power supply could be equally if not more devastating to the system than the wrong settings in BIOS for LLC.
> 
> I am sure you guys are aware that if, let's use the house as an example again for simplicity sake, you are running an appliance on less than 100v, and it requires 110v at least, you're potentially going to ruin that device. This could even happen on a 200 amp system if the run of the wire is too long and one has not accounted for it by using larger wire for the run. Run your hair dryer at 85-90 volts (NOT LITERALLY, I am NOT suggesting you actually DO THIS!!!) and you will burn that hair dryer out rather quickly.
> 
> I know it's obvious that the same can happen with an under powered power supply unit, however, what I am wondering is; How much of the LLC/Vdroop issues (especially of the past) were caused more by under powering the system than by the characteristics of LLC alone?
> 
> Either way, this has been an enlightening experience for sure. I want to thank you all for engaging in this conversation and shedding much light where hither to now things were a little dark!






yea i too see it, you may not see it as much but when a 500a ac unit starts i promise you i see the vdrop from 500a unit ( usually 505v to around 488v )

honestly most of the power supplys are fine they have a wide range of power available. i have not decided if i am crazy enough to do this but i may start running separate circuits to my pc in the near future ( 220 ) iirc

most power supplies can take 100-240v with out issue . while most of the good power supplys you dont even have to flip a switch to change that incoming voltage.


----------



## Poisoner

Guys I keep getting no video and stuck on Q-Code 66. The book says that means CPU DXE initialization has started. This is after clearing CMOS and all that stuff. Before I cleared CMOS I was getting a 99, super IO initialization.

Is this a CPU problem? I just got an 8350 to replace my 8320 on Saturday. I swapped them out a frys electronics where I bought the 8320 about a week and a half ago.


----------



## Paul17041993

well, if you under-volted a device your not likely to do much damage, though depending on the device you could still risk some damage of some sort, like a fan or motor for example could start overheating if its not spinning at an adequate speed for airflow. over-volting on the other hand almost always does damage or reduces potential life of the device (though good cpus usually last a decade at stock settings, ~5 years on a medium OC, depends on the setup really)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Guys I keep getting no video and stuck on Q-Code 66. The book says that means CPU DXE initialization has started. This is after clearing CMOS and all that stuff. Before I cleared CMOS I was getting a 99, super IO initialization.
> 
> Is this a CPU problem? I just got an 8350 to replace my 8320 on Saturday. I swapped them out a frys electronics where I bought the 8320 about a week and a half ago.


truth be told I have no idea about these newfangled Q-code displays...

checked the cpu is seated right? tried re-seating and/or inspecting the pins? tried swapping your older 8320 back in to see what happens? what BIOS you using? (though should be updated anyway)
I don't think I've seen it much but if its refusing to use the 8350 it might be defective, very unlikely but its possible for them to break just after they leave the fabs and arrive DOA...


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Guys I keep getting no video and stuck on Q-Code 66. The book says that means CPU DXE initialization has started. This is after clearing CMOS and all that stuff. Before I cleared CMOS I was getting a 99, super IO initialization.
> 
> Is this a CPU problem? I just got an 8350 to replace my 8320 on Saturday. I swapped them out a frys electronics where I bought the 8320 about a week and a half ago.


I had this issue when I first built this rig. I was using G.Skill Sniper RAM at the time. I took the two sticks out, cleared CMOS (with the button on the I/O panel), put one stick in, good to go. After I got into Windows, I shut down, put the second stick in, good to go. I remember that when I took the RAM out before clearing CMOS I asked myself: "Was this first stick seated right?"

I never got an answer from the RAM, or myself,







, but I think that indeed it was not seated properly. I don't know if you had to take the RAM and motherboard out of your case in order to switch the CPU, but if you did, it's worth a shot to do. I hope this helps.

EDIT: Not that I think you don't know this already, but I like to spread any helpful hints I have learned along the way with others. About the RAM slots on this board, as you know, one side is static (no moving parts, no moving "clips") while the other has the seating clips. Be careful with the seating clips by the way, I actually broke one of mine (while attempting to release it to take the RAM OUT of the slot) and I did not over exert on it, I think it may have had a hairline crack in it already, my RAM still seats fine though....straying from the point...

Point I was going to make: Because one side is static, I always install that side of the RAM first, but only half way down into the slot (don't push that side of the RAM stick all the way down into the slot in other words, only half way in), then I level the stick of RAM out by placing it in the side with the seating clip and evenly apply pressure to both sides. If it is fighting you, start over, don't force it. If you nail it on the head, when you level out the RAM stick into the clip side, everything should be smooth as butter from there and that RAM will drop and click right in (with mild pressure exerted, of course, but only mild), and the seating clip will snap into place nice and tight on its own.


----------



## Poisoner

The CPU worked yesterday. Anyways, it was a bad gpu.


----------



## Paul17041993

yea an annoying thing with this board is it has the horrible one-ended ram slots, so you have to awkwardly ensure the solid end is fully inserted, then force the clip end on till it clicks to place, and it can take one or two attempts each stick... :/


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> yea an annoying thing with this board is it has the horrible one-ended ram slots, so you have to awkwardly ensure the solid end is fully inserted, then force the clip end on till it clicks to place, and it can take one or two attempts each stick... :/


It's really not that hard bud, I just set the RAM in and push down until the top end locks and it's in. I haven't had an issue. Just push in evenly.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It's really not that hard bud, I just set the RAM in and push down until the top end locks and it's in. I haven't had an issue. Just push in evenly.


depends on the ram, if its a ever so slightly longer cut you will have a hassle...


----------



## ThisMaySting

I don't mind it all that much. I used to insert the static end all the way and then push down on the "open" end, but I found there was a bit more force (than I liked anyway) used to get the RAM to clip in. That's when I decided to try putting the RAM in on the static side only half way, then lining up the "open" side and getting that in about 1/4 to 1/2 way, then evenly exert force on the RAM and for me it just pops right in with force spread equally to both sides, rather than pushing harder on one side.

I guess it doesn't matter as long as the RAM is seated correctly, right?







All personal preference. To me, having that static side is nice because it's one less clip to have to worry about breaking, and even then I ended up breaking one on the other side. The good thing is that the clips have slotted grooves on the sides, so despite it being broken, once the RAM was seated I was able to slide the clip back on and it stays in place, giving the appearance that it's not broken at all.


----------



## SkipP

I am thinking about dropping the cash on this. I do not have much cash, but I really want a nice AMD motherboard. I bought all the components for a CPU water loop, and I want a decent motherboard before I install. Is this the best?

Did anyone here hate the color and buy it anyway?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkipP*
> 
> I am thinking about dropping the cash on this. I do not have much cash, but I really want a nice AMD motherboard. I bought all the components for a CPU water loop, and I want a decent motherboard before I install. Is this the best?
> 
> Did anyone here hate the color and buy it anyway?


who hates red and black? though I wouldn't particularly say this is the "best" board, each has its ups and downs, look what each board has feature wise and determine what you want your mobo to have.

just that this board you may be more likely to OC further if you know what you are doing, the audio (for the Z version) I cant particularly comment on as I have the original (non-Z), and the intel lan isn't really any different to a realtech chip...


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkipP*
> 
> I am thinking about dropping the cash on this. I do not have much cash, but I really want a nice AMD motherboard. I bought all the components for a CPU water loop, and I want a decent motherboard before I install. Is this the best?
> 
> *Did anyone here hate the color and buy it anyway?*


i dont "hate it" but TBH i really prefer blue themed ones like the MSI .....though as it s a nice board i ve learned to deal with the red and black....performance first


----------



## shampoo911

guys, i am thinking of buying a second SSD... so i can build a RAID 0 with a pair of corsair force gt's... but i read that the board's RAID controller, is crappy... anyone that can confirm that? will it be worth the money for a RAID 0 of SSD?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkipP*
> 
> I am thinking about dropping the cash on this. I do not have much cash, but I really want a nice AMD motherboard. I bought all the components for a CPU water loop, and I want a decent motherboard before I install. Is this the best?
> 
> Did anyone here hate the color and buy it anyway?


Just do it. You won't be disappointed. By the way the Extreme FX III audio in awesome, I also love the RED LED strip that separates the audio card from the rest of the board to eliminate interference. .

Edit : You can actually get this at Walmart.com for $214.99.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> guys, i am thinking of buying a second SSD... so i can build a RAID 0 with a pair of corsair force gt's... but i read that the board's RAID controller, is crappy... anyone that can confirm that? will it be worth the money for a RAID 0 of SSD?


The raid is not crappy but it's always better to go with a raid card because it caries it's own memory instead of using the systems memory. If you need to go Corsair the Force GS is better, if not get the Samsung 840 Pro.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The raid is not crappy but it's always better to go with a raid card because it caries it's own memory instead of using the systems memory. If you need to go Corsair the Force GS is better, if not get the Samsung 840 Pro.


i already own a force gt...


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i already own a force gt...


You said you were thinking of buying another one. Do they have to match?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> guys, i am thinking of buying a second SSD... so i can build a RAID 0 with a pair of corsair force gt's... but i read that the board's RAID controller, is crappy... anyone that can confirm that? will it be worth the money for a RAID 0 of SSD?


The on board controller is typical and works/runs just fine. I'm running two Force GT Reds in raid 0 along with two WD640's in raid 0 never have any issues!
Having a raid card undoubtedly would perform better but not sure if you could actually notice/feel the difference other than when running benchmarks.
There's many opinions to running SSD's in an array I'm sure others may have a different opinion and chime in as well.
Is it worth it? That's always a personal call IMHO. I have my arrays and am glad I do. I just hate running anything stock


----------



## Paul17041993

both RAID0 w. SSDs and RAID1 w. HDDs works perfectly fine for me on just the chipset, not sure about the extra controller on the Z version though,

I can get close to 1GB/s read and write speeds, but honestly theres no real point in a dedicated RAID card, if you really wanted that speed you might be better with an intel system that has the memory bandwidth to keep up (or 2000+ ram clocks







)

and about mixing drive models and/or brands in RAID0, generally not recommended but it doesn't matter really, just that one might be less used then the other and could possibly increase the chances of one dying...


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> The on board controller is typical and works/runs just fine. I'm running two Force GT Reds in raid 0 along with two WD640's in raid 0 never have any issues!
> Having a raid card undoubtedly would perform better but not sure if you could actually notice/feel the difference other than when running benchmarks.
> There's many opinions to running SSD's in an array I'm sure others may have a different opinion and chime in as well.
> Is it worth it? That's always a personal call IMHO. I have my arrays and am glad I do. I just hate running anything stock


so, performance-wise, will i note a REAL DIFFERENCE between a single ssd and a raid0 array of ssd's?

i dont have space left to cram a raid controller though hehe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> both RAID0 w. SSDs and RAID1 w. HDDs works perfectly fine for me on just the chipset, not sure about the extra controller on the Z version though,
> 
> I can get close to 1GB/s read and write speeds, but honestly theres no real point in a dedicated RAID card, if you really wanted that speed you might be better with an intel system that has the memory bandwidth to keep up (or 2000+ ram clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> and about mixing drive models and/or brands in RAID0, generally not recommended but it doesn't matter really, just that one might be less used then the other and could possibly increase the chances of one dying...


yeah i heard that too... mixing ssd's controllers is a bad idea... cant remember where i read that though...

im still thinking about it... i will soon travel to the US (i live in south america) and mean while im thinking on the options... i am between this options:

1 - a second corsair force gt
2 - a custom loop (xspc raystorm 360) with chipset block (ek northbridge block)
3 - a logitexh z906 (this one is a green light)


----------



## gr8sho

Capacity of SSDs is slowly increasing. But if you had a 120GB drive like I did, a RAID0 array effectively doubles your capacity and performance. Performance though viewed by a benchmark tool. For everyday usage, a single SSD is more than enough to see a big seat of the pants gain in system speed.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> yea an annoying thing with this board is it has the horrible one-ended ram slots, so you have to awkwardly ensure the solid end is fully inserted, then force the clip end on till it clicks to place, and it can take one or two attempts each stick... :/


i like them. pretty easy once you learn them. just wish the moveable ends were on the bottom....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkipP*
> 
> I am thinking about dropping the cash on this. I do not have much cash, but I really want a nice AMD motherboard. I bought all the components for a CPU water loop, and I want a decent motherboard before I install. Is this the best?
> 
> Did anyone here hate the color and buy it anyway?


recommend the CVFz or sabberkitty
i have not had time to play with my CVFz but on my saberkitty i can boot and bench @ 5.5ghz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> guys, i am thinking of buying a second SSD... so i can build a RAID 0 with a pair of corsair force gt's... but i read that the board's RAID controller, is crappy... anyone that can confirm that? will it be worth the money for a RAID 0 of SSD?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The raid is not crappy but it's always better to go with a raid card because it caries it's own memory instead of using the systems memory. If you need to go Corsair the Force GS is better, if not get the Samsung 840 Pro.


this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> both RAID0 w. SSDs and RAID1 w. HDDs works perfectly fine for me on just the chipset, not sure about the extra controller on the Z version though,
> 
> I can get close to 1GB/s read and write speeds, but honestly theres no real point in a dedicated RAID card, if you really wanted that speed you might be better with an intel system that has the memory bandwidth to keep up (or 2000+ ram clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> and about mixing drive models and/or brands in RAID0, generally not recommended but it doesn't matter really, just that one might be less used then the other and could possibly increase the chances of one dying...


what re you talking about? i can run 2400 16 gb fully stabel have not got my 32gb fully stable yet but working on it. see my rig for the sticks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> so, performance-wise, will i note a REAL DIFFERENCE between a single ssd and a raid0 array of ssd's?


no
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Capacity of SSDs is slowly increasing. But if you had a 120GB drive like I did, a RAID0 array effectively doubles your capacity and performance. Performance though viewed by a benchmark tool. For everyday usage, a single SSD is more than enough to see a big seat of the pants gain in system speed.


this +1


----------



## bond32

Is there any way to control the fans from the headers of "Opt1, 2, 3" I see only ways to set controls or percent in the bios. Speedfan doesn't seem to have anything for those fans.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Is there any way to control the fans from the headers of "Opt1, 2, 3" I see only ways to set controls or percent in the bios. Speedfan doesn't seem to have anything for those fans.


nope, BIOS manual speed only, if you can get thermal sensors to fit on them you can add a bit of a ramp (still BIOS-only), but thats about it...


----------



## ThisMaySting

Just out of curiosity, have you guys ever noticed that when you set the CPU/NB voltage in BIOS to "Auto" and restart and again enter BIOS it jacks the CPU/NB Voltage to 1.4v+?

I was playing around with certain voltages on Auto as opposed to my presets and I saw this and kind of gasped. For the "science" of it, I figured maybe it was doing this due to my overclock tot 4.8 GHz, so I loaded the default "Optimized" BIOS settings and again restarted. To my surprise, the overclock seemed to have nothing to do with it, at stock everything the Auto voltage was still at 1.4v.

That seems....high to me. I had it set to 1.325v and the reason I had set it to Auto was because I thought 1.325v was on the curve of "too high". I figured by setting it to Auto it would lower a little and give me a better idea of where it should be. I was guessing that Auto would have set it to 1.2"x" volts, and I probably would have stepped that up one or two increments.

Little bit of a shocker to see 1.4v on Auto, that's all. All research I have done so far on a wide array of different motherboards suggests no higher than ~1.3v, I don't know if there is something about the CHV-Z that requires such a high CPU/NB voltage or if the BIOS is just plain "crazy"!

Any insight? Just curious. What I am most curious about is how CPU/NB and HT frequency scale with voltage, that is, the ratios. For example, would the range of 1.2"x" volts be ample for, let's say, up to 2500 MHz CPU/NB freq. and anything 2500+ MHz require 1.3"x" volts?

I really wanted to ask this here but didn't want to constantly bombard without giving anyone else a chance to ask questions. I figure this would be the place to ask considering, well, we're in the Crosshair Club!


----------



## ihatelolcats

dont worry about auto voltages


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, have you guys ever noticed that when you set the CPU/NB voltage in BIOS to "Auto" and restart and again enter BIOS it jacks the CPU/NB Voltage to 1.4v+?
> 
> I was playing around with certain voltages on Auto as opposed to my presets and I saw this and kind of gasped. For the "science" of it, I figured maybe it was doing this due to my overclock tot 4.8 GHz, so I loaded the default "Optimized" BIOS settings and again restarted. To my surprise, the overclock seemed to have nothing to do with it, at stock everything the Auto voltage was still at 1.4v.
> 
> That seems....high to me. I had it set to 1.325v and the reason I had set it to Auto was because I thought 1.325v was on the curve of "too high". I figured by setting it to Auto it would lower a little and give me a better idea of where it should be. I was guessing that Auto would have set it to 1.2"x" volts, and I probably would have stepped that up one or two increments.
> 
> Little bit of a shocker to see 1.4v on Auto, that's all. All research I have done so far on a wide array of different motherboards suggests no higher than ~1.3v, I don't know if there is something about the CHV-Z that requires such a high CPU/NB voltage or if the BIOS is just plain "crazy"!
> 
> Any insight? Just curious. What I am most curious about is how CPU/NB and HT frequency scale with voltage, that is, the ratios. For example, would the range of 1.2"x" volts be ample for, let's say, up to 2500 MHz CPU/NB freq. and anything 2500+ MHz require 1.3"x" volts?
> 
> I really wanted to ask this here but didn't want to constantly bombard without giving anyone else a chance to ask questions. I figure this would be the place to ask considering, well, we're in the Crosshair Club!






your right it is to high, only time i need it is when i am pushing 2700+cpu/nb and 32gb ram @ 2400+
all cpu/nb does is dump heat into your heatsink. you should be fine ~ 1.2-1.3v ( i would lower yours abit ) with reg~high llc depending on chip

it is an asus thing my saberkitty did the same. and yes.... way way too high
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> dont worry about auto voltages


umm no... change them if they need it dont otherwise... ( IE south bridge )


----------



## ThisMaySting

I have been researching since the day you brought it up Mega Man, but honestly and unfortunately I have found nothing. Can you please explain why a -1.xxxxx in IBT AVX reflects instability?

I am just wondering why every time I run it at a clock of 5.0+ GHz it returns -1, no matter what voltage I throw at my CPU. I know every chip is different and what not (that being said mine just might not cut it at 5.0_GHz), however, I can run a 10 or 20 test with all the same -1 results and IBT tells me my system is stable.

I am wondering why a -1 would not raise the red flag in the software and say "HEY, jackass, I returned a -1 and you should know this means instability!"

I searched here on the forums, I searched DuckDuckGo and Google, I tried different phrasing in hopes of returning results...nada.

Anything you can provide would as always be much appreciated! Thanks again, and thanks for the responses about the CPU/NB voltage, I had a feeling that even my manual settings were a little out of range.

EDIT: I know you had told me to stop apologizing but I want to apologize anyway. It seems I just keep coming back with questions, but honestly some of this stuff is just the "loose ends" of what I "wasn't" really able to find either here in the forums or elsewhere. I like to do research, it's in my nature, I am not one to just keep asking and asking and asking, I am proactive about researching everything I possibly can, testing the research, and then of course, if there are questions after the tests that further research cannot answer, or leaves more questions than answers, I ask. I just don't want to be "that" guy pounding away at the "What does this mean?" or "How does that work?" without first getting my own hands dirty.


----------



## Paul17041993

yea, I have everything set to manual values, and it ramping to 1.4v on auto is likely a bug with the cpu detection... (OC prob. invalidates it and it flips to the max)

as for 5GHz being supposedly unstable, it might just be the cache failing to keep up without getting corruption, not many chips go that far nicely...


----------



## bond32

What voltage are you struggling at with 5 ghz? My 6300 needs a solid 1.545 to rub ibx stable.


----------



## shampoo911

Gentlemen... Fresh from the oven... New BIOS version 1503 available for download...

Release notes:

Crosshair V Formula-Z BIOS 1503
Fixed Power On By RTC function failed.

Link to download: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULAZ/#support_Download_36


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Gentlemen... Fresh from the oven... New BIOS version 1503 available for download...
> 
> Release notes:
> 
> Crosshair V Formula-Z BIOS 1503
> Fixed Power On By RTC function failed.
> 
> Link to download: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULAZ/#support_Download_36


Rock on man thanks!

@Paul and Bond: I am not questioning "why" my CPU is unstable, I am questioning more along the lines of: What is the theory behind running a 10 or 20 run of IBT and the result being -1, despite IBT telling me my system is stable, unstable? Why is a negative number (in the Result field) such as -1 indicative of instability as opposed to a positive number, like 3.xxxxx? IBT still tells me at the end that the system is stable, it doesn;t crash, it just returns 10 or 20 results of -1.xxxxxxxx.

For example, the bottom post on this page: http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/5800

is what I am referring to. Notice the Result is the same all the way down (-1.#IND00e+000). Why or how does this reflect instability is where I was going basically? I have read the readme of IBT, again, I have searched endless forums through Google and DuckDuckGo, I have yet to see anyone with a post in the negative, I have yet to see any conversation about "negative" numbers in the Results field, nothing.

I am most definitely NOT questioning Mega Man as to his claim of instability, I know he does not speak unless he knows what he is speaking about, rather I am looking to find out the "function" of the "Result" field as it pertains to the overall calculation of IBT. Maybe this pertains to an older version of IBT where there were more numbers involved and maybe those numbers are no longer shown and due to those numbers producing negative results proved of instability in older versions. Maybe, even though these "extra" fields of numbers are not shown in the "current" version of IBT, they still obviously are used to calculate the result, and when they calculate a negative, the math has just gone "crazy" and reflects instability.

Just a theory, I could be completely off my rocker, I don't know, and that's the problem.







I "want" to know!


----------



## Paul17041993

in programming we usually set functions to return a -1 if a failure was found, instead of whatever number above 0 it was supposed to return, I guess there must be something in that function that fails an causes the -1 returned...

could be cache, could be something else, run memtest on it at those clocks to see if any errors pop up?


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> I have been researching since the day you brought it up Mega Man, but honestly and unfortunately I have found nothing. Can you please explain why a -1.xxxxx in IBT AVX reflects instability?
> 
> I am just wondering why every time I run it at a clock of 5.0+ GHz it returns -1, no matter what voltage I throw at my CPU. I know every chip is different and what not (that being said mine just might not cut it at 5.0_GHz), however, I can run a 10 or 20 test with all the same -1 results and IBT tells me my system is stable.
> 
> I am wondering why a -1 would not raise the red flag in the software and say "HEY, jackass, I returned a -1 and you should know this means instability!"
> 
> I searched here on the forums, I searched DuckDuckGo and Google, I tried different phrasing in hopes of returning results...nada.
> 
> Anything you can provide would as always be much appreciated! Thanks again, and thanks for the responses about the CPU/NB voltage, I had a feeling that even my manual settings were a little out of range.
> 
> EDIT: I know you had told me to stop apologizing but I want to apologize anyway. It seems I just keep coming back with questions, but honestly some of this stuff is just the "loose ends" of what I "wasn't" really able to find either here in the forums or elsewhere. I like to do research, it's in my nature, I am not one to just keep asking and asking and asking, I am proactive about researching everything I possibly can, testing the research, and then of course, if there are questions after the tests that further research cannot answer, or leaves more questions than answers, I ask. I just don't want to be "that" guy pounding away at the "What does this mean?" or "How does that work?" without first getting my own hands dirty.





yes it seems annoing, but
1 we were all there at some point.... not like this has a great book to go off of.
2 the more i help you the more you can help others and less i have to
self motivated you see cuz i r lazy !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> What voltage are you struggling at with 5 ghz? My 6300 needs a solid 1.545 to rub ibx stable.


ibt or ibt avx huge diff


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Gentlemen... Fresh from the oven... New BIOS version 1503 available for download...
> 
> Release notes:
> 
> Crosshair V Formula-Z BIOS 1503
> Fixed Power On By RTC function failed.
> 
> Link to download: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULAZ/#support_Download_36






thanks alot !~


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Rock on man thanks!
> 
> @Paul and Bond: I am not questioning "why" my CPU is unstable, I am questioning more along the lines of: What is the theory behind running a 10 or 20 run of IBT and the result being -1, despite IBT telling me my system is stable, unstable? Why is a negative number (in the Result field) such as -1 indicative of instability as opposed to a positive number, like 3.xxxxx? IBT still tells me at the end that the system is stable, it doesn;t crash, it just returns 10 or 20 results of -1.xxxxxxxx.
> 
> For example, the bottom post on this page: http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/5800
> 
> is what I am referring to. Notice the Result is the same all the way down (-1.#IND00e+000). Why or how does this reflect instability is where I was going basically? I have read the readme of IBT, again, I have searched endless forums through Google and DuckDuckGo, I have yet to see anyone with a post in the negative, I have yet to see any conversation about "negative" numbers in the Results field, nothing.
> 
> I am most definitely NOT questioning Mega Man as to his claim of instability, I know he does not speak unless he knows what he is speaking about, rather I am looking to find out the "function" of the "Result" field as it pertains to the overall calculation of IBT. Maybe this pertains to an older version of IBT where there were more numbers involved and maybe those numbers are no longer shown and due to those numbers producing negative results proved of instability in older versions. Maybe, even though these "extra" fields of numbers are not shown in the "current" version of IBT, they still obviously are used to calculate the result, and when they calculate a negative, the math has just gone "crazy" and reflects instability.
> 
> Just a theory, I could be completely off my rocker, I don't know, and that's the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I "want" to know!






i appreciate the vote of confidence but even i can be wrong !~









as to why i dunno i can tell you what most feel
show you this

and quote this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> The results are negative man indicating it isnt stable. You get that alot with undervolting the chip


gert, kya and a few others in the 83xx club thread ( where the quote comes from ) are more knowledgeable then me

also fyi you can change the number of posts per page, i use 100. easiest way i have found it to tell what post # it is


----------



## shampoo911

hey...

giving an update on the new bios... it is the most stable release i have ever tried... dont know why or how... but the other ones, usually were problematic when overclocking... not this one... i just threw the previous values that i had, and booted up at the first try... no "0C" codes or "FF" (i effin hate it when that happens)...

so... i was reading something on the net, and then realized that i was doing the windows 8 installation ALL THE WAY WROOOOOOOONG... i even checked on windows, that the installation was made on LEGACY MODE... not UEFI... so if you are trying to install windows 8, and want the new features (that up until now, i have been oblivious to them) here are a series of steps/considerations you have to take:

*1.-* Obviously, have your SSD securedly erased, or your HDD formatted
*2.-* Be sure to check on your MB (we are talking about the Crosshair V Formula Z) on the BOOT section, that the CSM (Compatibility Support Module) is DISABLED
*3.-* Reboot your PC, put the windows 8 dvd on your dvd drive, BUT DONT BOOT FROM THE DVD, instead, turn your pc OFF and then turn it ON again, but this time you MUST boot from the dvd
*4.-* Install windows 8 as you would normally do... and after the installation is complete, press WINDOWS BUTTON+R and use this command "MSINFO32" to open system information. In the part where it says "BIOS Mode" it should clearly say "UEFI" not LEGACY but "UEFI"

i am currently in legacy mode... and i am planning to format my pc and do it right... it is just a RPITA to do it... it is raining heavily, 11am and it is dark as hell.. so im going back to bed..


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> guys, i am thinking of buying a second SSD... so i can build a RAID 0 with a pair of corsair force gt's... but i read that the board's RAID controller, is crappy... anyone that can confirm that? will it be worth the money for a RAID 0 of SSD?


Please dont use Samsung SSD 830 or 840 in Raid 0 with CVFZ. They do not work together. I changed everything (sata cables, PSU, etc...), even I bought a new CVFZ before asking for an RMA of my mobo. With AHCI selected in the BIOS there is no problem with the samsung SSDs.


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> both RAID0 w. SSDs and RAID1 w. HDDs works perfectly fine for me on just the chipset, not sure about the extra controller on the Z version though,
> 
> I can get close to 1GB/s read and write speeds, but honestly theres no real point in a dedicated RAID card, if you really wanted that speed you might be better with an intel system that has the memory bandwidth to keep up (or 2000+ ram clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> and about mixing drive models and/or brands in RAID0, generally not recommended but it doesn't matter really, just that one might be less used then the other and could possibly increase the chances of one dying...


I think both mobos have the same sata controllers, the difference is that the Z has one more internal sata conector available in the Asmedia controller and one more Esata connector in the back.


----------



## ThisMaySting

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> in programming we usually set functions to return a -1 if a failure was found, instead of whatever number above 0 it was supposed to return, I guess there must be something in that function that fails an causes the -1 returned...
> 
> could be cache, could be something else, run memtest on it at those clocks to see if any errors pop up?








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes it seems annoing, but
> 1 we were all there at some point.... not like this has a great book to go off of.
> 2 the more i help you the more you can help others and less i have to
> self motivated you see cuz i r lazy !~
> ibt or ibt avx huge diff
> 
> thanks alot !~
> 
> i appreciate the vote of confidence but even i can be wrong !~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as to why i dunno i can tell you what most feel
> show you this
> 
> and quote this
> gert, kya and a few others in the 83xx club thread ( where the quote comes from ) are more knowledgeable then me
> 
> also fyi you can change the number of posts per page, i use 100. easiest way i have found it to tell what post # it is






Thanks to the both of you again! 100 posts per page is nice, I had never checked out the "preferences" tool on this site; it's better seeing 59 pages of 100 posts per page than 587 pages at 10 posts per page.

As far as everything with my clocks and stability, it does not seem worth it to run at ~5.0 GHz with my VCore at 1.57+ and the temps around 63C under IBT load (this is where my 5.0 GHz clock was finally producing "3" results in IBT AVX) when right now I am running 4.936 MHz 1.50V and about 51C max temps IBT AVX. Seriously....64MHz in comparison to a BUTT load over voltage and therms.

It seems really strange that just an up of 64MHz overall would require such a boost in voltage to maintain stability, seriously, but every single test I ran with IBT AVX at 5.0 GHz (multiplier only overclock, no FSB, forget the FSB overclocks, they weren't stable at 1.57v and I wasn't going beyond that!!!!) returned the -1 result until I reached 1.57"xx"V. I was not a huge fan of this. If I had a decent custom loop with some Swiftech pumps and a Koolance 380 block that would be one thing...but I am running an H100i here; I just don't feel all that comfortable at those voltages or temps.

This was DEFINITELY a great experience though and I am happy with a 4.9GHz overclock all day long! I learned quite a lot along the way and honestly BIG KUDOS to all of you for the help! It is very very much appreciated!

On an off topic note; sadly this will be my last AMD build for a little while. I have been with AMD for quite some time now, in my opinion and build history that is, so in my next build I will be going back to Pentium. I don't favor either or, I am definitely not a "fan" boy by any means (unless we're talking cooling







), but since my last Pentium build, which was the E6700 Wolfsdale (yeah, that long ago!), I have gone AMD all the way.

This shows how satisfied and impressed I was with each build, ESPECIALLY considering, again in my opinion, the price/performance margin, but I have missed out on a lot of the Pentium "tick tocks" since then as well. Since I am obviously not sponsored (oh, what a joy it would be!







) and my funds have been limited (hither to a recent promotion in which I am still going through the "red tape" of everything), I haven't really had the financial means to run the latest tech of both systems.

Anyway, that, again was off topic. For now I am still with this set up and I have loved it since day one! Thanks again guys, the insight was invaluable!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> I think both mobos have the same sata controllers, the difference is that the Z has one more internal sata conector available in the Asmedia controller and one more Esata connector in the back.


the z looks the same but it really was redesigned
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> 
> Thanks to the both of you again! 100 posts per page is nice, I had never checked out the "preferences" tool on this site; it's better seeing 59 pages of 100 posts per page than 587 pages at 10 posts per page.
> 
> As far as everything with my clocks and stability, it does not seem worth it to run at ~5.0 GHz with my VCore at 1.57+ and the temps around 63C under IBT load (this is where my 5.0 GHz clock was finally producing "3" results in IBT AVX) when right now I am running 4.936 MHz 1.50V and about 51C max temps IBT AVX. Seriously....64MHz in comparison to a BUTT load over voltage and therms.
> 
> It seems really strange that just an up of 64MHz overall would require such a boost in voltage to maintain stability, seriously, but every single test I ran with IBT AVX at 5.0 GHz (multiplier only overclock, no FSB, forget the FSB overclocks, they weren't stable at 1.57v and I wasn't going beyond that!!!!) returned the -1 result until I reached 1.57"xx"V. I was not a huge fan of this. If I had a decent custom loop with some Swiftech pumps and a Koolance 380 block that would be one thing...but I am running an H100i here; I just don't feel all that comfortable at those voltages or temps.
> 
> This was DEFINITELY a great experience though and I am happy with a 4.9GHz overclock all day long! I learned quite a lot along the way and honestly BIG KUDOS to all of you for the help! It is very very much appreciated!
> 
> On an off topic note; sadly this will be my last AMD build for a little while. I have been with AMD for quite some time now, in my opinion and build history that is, so in my next build I will be going back to Pentium. I don't favor either or, I am definitely not a "fan" boy by any means (unless we're talking cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but since my last Pentium build, which was the E6700 Wolfsdale (yeah, that long ago!), I have gone AMD all the way.
> 
> This shows how satisfied and impressed I was with each build, ESPECIALLY considering, again in my opinion, the price/performance margin, but I have missed out on a lot of the Pentium "tick tocks" since then as well. Since I am obviously not sponsored (oh, what a joy it would be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and my funds have been limited (hither to a recent promotion in which I am still going through the "red tape" of everything), I haven't really had the financial means to run the latest tech of both systems.
> 
> Anyway, that, again was off topic. For now I am still with this set up and I have loved it since day one! Thanks again guys, the insight was invaluable!


4.9 is a major voltage wall.... try 5.5 i can bench @ 5.5 in my saberkitty


----------



## Paul17041993

I just use legacy RAID for my setup on 8, whats the point of UEFI again...? (apart from boot time, Id rather have something that boots correctly then need a GUI to set up arrays...)


----------



## shampoo911

is there someone here, that uses the EK Chipset Block for the Formula Z??


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> is there someone here, that uses the EK Chipset Block for the Formula Z??


If you mean the EK-FB ASUS C5F-Z yes I do.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> If you mean the EK-FB ASUS C5F-Z yes I do.


really? is it worth it? im planning to build a custom loop and im thinking in going all the way to chipset too... talking in percentage terms, how much did temps improve?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> really? is it worth it? im planning to build a custom loop and im thinking in going all the way to chipset too... talking in percentage terms, how much did temps improve?


Is it worth it? Very much so IMHO. Have a look for yourself! (Click on "original" tab under image)
Stock VRM/NB HS


First run with EK chipset block installed


This is the current setup at the end of a 24 hr Prime95 run


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Is it worth it? Very much so IMHO. Have a look for yourself! (Click on "original" tab under image)
> Stock VRM/NB HS
> 
> 
> First run with EK chipset block installed
> 
> 
> This is the current setup at the end of a 24 hr Prime95 run


almost 20ºC of difference.... but shouldnt they be lower? even on full load?

try lowering the vcore... i have multi 23.5x and 205 on the fsb with 1.45v prime 95 stable...


----------



## ThisMaySting

Is anyone else wondering how his ambient temperature reached 231C during the stress test?







That's one hot room!!!!!









On a serious note though, what are your "average" normal ambient temps? I was overlooking some of the sensor temps and it got me curious is all. Also curious to know if you're running your video card in that loop as well, and if so, how many rads, sizes and also what pump?

The temps look nice, and though I am not going to be cooling this build any further than the H100i, the future build I am going all out, even buying a Caselabs STH10, basically for life.









I just want to see if what you have is close (besides the 4 radiators I am planning) to what I am looking to use for cooling.

I will say that I am impressed with the temps on the NB during the stress test. I replaced my TIM and put a fan on mine, which did help a great deal, but those temps under water are just sexy!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Is anyone else wondering how his ambient temperature reached 231C during the stress test?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one hot room!!!!!


better slide a pizza in there while its still hot


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Is anyone else wondering how his ambient temperature reached 231C during the stress test?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one hot room!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note though, what are your "average" normal ambient temps? I was overlooking some of the sensor temps and it got me curious is all. Also curious to know if you're running your video card in that loop as well, and if so, how many rads, sizes and also what pump?
> 
> The temps look nice, and though I am not going to be cooling this build any further than the H100i, the future build I am going all out, even buying a Caselabs STH10, basically for life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to see if what you have is close (besides the 4 radiators I am planning) to what I am looking to use for cooling.
> 
> I will say that I am impressed with the temps on the NB during the stress test. I replaced my TIM and put a fan on mine, which did help a great deal, but those temps under water are just sexy!


I'd have to guess at an average temp as it varies so much here this summer. Not uncommon to run in the mid 80's to 90 (F) with a good dose of humidity. The 24 hr run was run when night temps got as low 59F and high of only 76F. I saw that HWMonitor crapped out when we got hit with just a quick draft coming from just east of here. A place known as Hell, (Hell Mi) lol. I did take notice that the max for that afternoon was indeed 76F.

GPU is not in the loop.

XSPC RX360 http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8523/ex-rad-146/XSPC_RX360_Triple_120mm_Radiator_Rev_2.html?tl=g30c95s161
XSPC EX140 http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15076/ex-rad-354/XSPC_EX140_Single_140mm_Low_Profile_Split_Fin_Radiator.html?tl=g30c95s929
Swiftech MCP655 http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6190/ex-pmp-54/Swiftech_MCP655_12v_Water_Pump_w_Speed_Control_and_38_Conversion_Kit_317_GPH.html?tl=g30c107s1802


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> is there someone here, that uses the EK Chipset Block for the Formula Z??


i will be... gona have to fab a custom plate for it as i think ek stuff is uggry. also gotta figure out how to run tubing as ... well i think my top rad covers the access port... all in good time, will purchase in my next order from frozen

too bad they didnt keep the non formula block look i loved that block


----------



## Paul17041993

don't particularly see a point in waterblocking this board unless you did the whole system and don't intend a fan to be nearby...

anyone who has block-ed it, have you noticed any better stability and/or OC potential...?

edit: worst case scenario?

though this is with the heatsinks getting virtually no airflow due to the way the thermaltake is mounted...

though I don't seem really bothered to look for a block in AU, might just let this board die so I can get a newer one...


----------



## ThisMaySting

All I did was take the heat sink off of mine and replace the TIM. Did wonders. I used to be around 58C, just replacing the TIM with AS5 brought me down to 42-43-ish idle. Adding the stock 8350 CPU fan (since I wasn't using it for the CPU obviously) with some double sided tape (attaching to the I/O panel) dropped it significantly from there as well, as you can see in some of my earlier picture posts in this thread.

If I were going to set up a custom loop on this build I certainly would cool the NB as well, and I actually have that particular block in my "favorites" at FrozenCPU since I was thinking of doing a custom loop with this. I think it's a great looking block. I checked out what Heatkiller had since I am going to use their GPU blocks, but I really liked (personal preference) the look of the EK block better.

This is only me here, but I would say if you're going for the custom loop, why not throw that in there if you have the extra money for it? I think it would add a nice touch and it certainly would drop those temps!


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> All I did was take the heat sink off of mine and replace the TIM. Did wonders. I used to be around 58C, just replacing the TIM with AS5 brought me down to 42-43-ish idle. Adding the stock 8350 CPU fan (since I wasn't using it for the CPU obviously) with some double sided tape (attaching to the I/O panel) dropped it significantly from there as well, as you can see in some of my earlier picture posts in this thread.
> 
> If I were going to set up a custom loop on this build I certainly would cool the NB as well, and I actually have that particular block in my "favorites" at FrozenCPU since I was thinking of doing a custom loop with this. I think it's a great looking block. I checked out what Heatkiller had since I am going to use their GPU blocks, but I really liked (personal preference) the look of the EK block better.
> 
> This is only me here, but I would say if you're going for the custom loop, why not throw that in there if you have the extra money for it? I think it would add a nice touch and it certainly would drop those temps!


do you have pictures of the process? Did you apply new TIM only to the NB or to other parts that are behind the heatsinks? I want to do the same and a picture of the new NB attached fan will help a lot! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Paul17041993

I think at some point I'm just going to dismantle my whole rig, pop heatsinks off and re-paste them, and I'm likely going to try topping-up my thermaltake cooler, it has a crapload of air inside that ends up making a lot of noise sometimes...

is there an official thread for the water2.0 series? seems I have only been able to find ones for the corsair's and antec's...


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> do you have pictures of the process? Did you apply new TIM only to the NB or to other parts that are behind the heatsinks? I want to do the same and a picture of the new NB attached fan will help a lot! Thanks!!!!!


Besides getting the stock TIM off, everything else was a breeze. I mean I had to take the motherboard out of the case to get the back plates off of the NB and SB and everything but I knew this going into it.

I would recommend running the computer for a couple minutes before doing this to let the stock NB and SB (IF you're going to do the SB too, but may as well...the board is already out right?) TIM heat up and hopefully it will be easier to remove; I don't know because I did not let mine run.

I have been building and tearing down computers since I was a kid, back in the Tandy-1000 days, and I have yet to see TIM like this stuff. I don't know if it's an ASUS thing or what, but it looks like previously chewed bubble gum (YES, it's PINK!) and honestly is about 5 times harder to remove, at least when cold and not heated, again I don't know how different it would be with a 60C preheated NB.









Besides that, the process is really easy. I ended up sanding down the heat sinks starting with either 600 or 800 grit sand paper and ending up at 1200 grit, I simply did not have anything more fine than 1200 grit. I wouldn't recommend doing that, but after having removed the PITA TIM from each chip set "ever-so-gently" and taking 20 minutes to get it all completely off, I said "screw this" to doing the same with the heat sinks. My patience was on the low side that day.









On a serious note, the NB and SB are both held in place with screws and both have back plates that they secure to. I really like the fact that they're screws (with springs) and not plastic clip-ins. Once the board was out of the case it was an incredibly easy process to remove the heat sinks. I did not replace the stock thermal pads, which in my opinion are garbage too, but I simply did not have any more thermal padding to replace them with. Having said that (that the stock ones are garbage) my temps still dropped considerably despite leaving the stock ones on, leaving me to believe that the chip set, along with the incredibly crappy stock TIM, is/are the real culprit(s) behind the high temps.

The fan thing, well, it's the ugliest part of my set up right now internally, it was more of a "for science" experiment that became permanent rather than temporary.







I found that the wires on the stock 8350 fan were literally just long enough to run to the fan controller to the right side of the memory (located directly under the "R68" cap). Routing was tight, and not the most wonderful looking, if I wanted to "clean" it up I could extend the fan wires, sleeve them, and run them behind the board. This, again, was "for science" and just kind of stayed permanent.

As far as mounting, quite easy too. All I did was use this roll of double sided tape I have (I believe the ex-girl friend had picked this stuff up at a country store to be honest, but I have used "commercial" grade double sided tape that does not compare to this stuff!!) which also has a nice "padding" to it, it's "cushion-y", if you will, to mount the fan to the I/O panel of course with the fan blowing on the part of the heat sink that covers the chip set. Instead of covering the I/O with the tape and just sticking the fan on, I cut pieces to stick to the fan, then used scissors to trim it nice and neat around the edges of the fan bracket, THEN stuck it to the I/O. It's as close to the edge as I could get it so that 99% of the fan is blowing on the heat sink, but yet the tape is still able to hold it without coming undone and falling off.

Besides not extending and sleeving the fan wiring, I tried to make it look as clean as I possibly could, despite, in my opinion, the whole thing being ugly as hell.







It works well for me because I use the rear case fan as an intake (with a dust filter attached) as well as I switched the direction (which was ingenious of the Storm Trooper) of the front bay case fans as front intakes, and the H100i is exhausting all of that. It works really well with the rear case fan used as an intake, but I would bet that even if this were not the "case" (no pun intended), just having that airflow over the heat sink would make a difference.

I would be happy to post pictures but my current girl friend has my camera at the moment. It really is not a hard project to tackle, I am hoping my description was in depth enough to give you a mental picture of what it may look like. Hope it helps!

EDIT: For the record I used Arctic Silver 5 thermal compound for both the NB and the SB chip sets. I need to restock my compound inventory as one tube of AS5 is all I have left, I used to have quite the "menagerie" of thermal pastes, Arctic Silver has always been my personal favorite


----------



## nz3777

I just bought the Crosshair formula-Z model today.... Is there any kind of major diffrence between this one and the older model? I cant validate my purchase yet beacuse i still havent bought the Fx 8350 but once i do ill validate for you guys so I can join the club hopefully? Btw these ROG boards are soooo damm sexy I cant stop looking at mine lol. Iam almost tempted to try my fx 6100 in there just so i can see all the pretty lights!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> I just bought the Crosshair formula-Z model today.... Is there any kind of major diffrence between this one and the older model? I cant validate my purchase yet beacuse i still havent bought the Fx 8350 but once i do ill validate for you guys so I can join the club hopefully? Btw these ROG boards are soooo damm sexy I cant stop looking at mine lol. Iam almost tempted to try my fx 6100 in there just so i can see all the pretty lights!


Go for it. I had my 4100 in mine until I got the 8350. You sure do notice a difference between the two.

It is a gorgeous looking board. I am still in awe.


----------



## ozlay

what do you guys think of this do you think the voltage is to high for the chip it turbos at 5.2 and its prime stable get up to about 43c with h110 when running prime95 ran it 12 hours


----------



## aaroc

I just tested IBT maximum with two different fans blowing air in to the NB. With a Coolermaster 80mm slim (41C) made for the side door that face the back of the mother board in a CM690 II Advanced and a Scythe 40x40x20mm (47C). Room temp was 20C and without fan IBT max was 65C. I dont have good airflow now as iam building my PC again.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> what do you guys think of this do you think the voltage is to high for the chip it turbos at 5.2 and its prime stable get up to about 43c with h110 when running prime95 ran it 12 hours


The Vcore doesn't seem too far out of line. My chip requires 1.512v for a 4813MHz.
What do you see for Vcore when under load with Prime95, this is more important!

43c running Prime95 on a H110 with Vcore at 1.548v idle?
What was the ambient room temp?


----------



## ihatelolcats

how do you fix the missing boot device error after flashing a bios? I remember it happening before but I don't remember how I fixed it


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> how do you fix the missing boot device error after flashing a bios? I remember it happening before but I don't remember how I fixed it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> how do you fix the missing boot device error after flashing a bios? I remember it happening before but I don't remember how I fixed it


Boot Option or Hard Drive Priorities perhaps?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> your right it is to high, only time i need it is when i am pushing 2700+cpu/nb and 32gb ram @ 2400+
> all cpu/nb does is dump heat into your heatsink. you should be fine ~ 1.2-1.3v


Yes, I agree this voltage greatly affects heat.

About your 2700MHz CPU-NB experiment, did it succeed? Did you also have CPU (base) Frequency jacked up?

The reason I'm asking is because not too long ago I tried to bring the CPU-NB up to 3000MHz because it was said over on the ROG board increasing the speed of this interface helps with performance, but not to do so at the expense of CPU frequency. I already run the CPU-NB voltage somewhere in the 1.3+V range, but hadn't considered going into the 1.4V range for safety reasons. My efforts here turned up short because I could not get a stable IBT run with CP-NB set to 2750MHz, so I gave up.

Is anyone running a 24x7 OC with CPU-NB up that high?

The compromise in my case is to run CPU base at 250, CPU-NB and HT at 2500MHz, and CPU @ just shy of 4.9GHz.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Turned out for me voltage really jumped hard when stabilizing with IBT (on Max) and Prime 95.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> My chip requires 1.512v for a 4813MHz.


You have better cooling than most. Does your 8350 fail IBT with a Vcore of 1.48V? And if so, was it under any particular condition that caused you to step the Vcore so high?

While I get that lot numbers matter somewhat, the variation seems quite high, but there are so many variables here to do a real apples to apples comparison, nervelessness I'm trying to understand any more details of your system and test runs.

_I'm not wanting to start a philosophical debate about IBT vs Prime95. I've made a decision for practical reasons to live with a stable IBT run of 20 standard passes, and if my games play, I'm satisfied. I just don't have the patience to run Prime95 for 24 hours._ Also, I've done Max runs with IBT but all I see happening there is to use all available RAM which is fine, but with 16GB, the test takes a longer to run with no discernible difference.

For reference purposes, my 4.9GHz setup has Vcore set to 1.488V and with LLC on Ultra, the Vcore will step up to 1.500V.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> how do you fix the missing boot device error after flashing a bios? I remember it happening before but I don't remember how I fixed it


make sure you put your sata controller settings to what they were before, and your HDD should be top priority, (unless you need to boot from dvd or usb)


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> make sure you put your sata controller settings to what they were before, and your HDD should be top priority, (unless you need to boot from dvd or usb)


I just dealt with this same thing after adding a ssd boot drive to a raid stripe and flashing to bios 1705. For whatever reason I had to boot from dvd. After that bootmngr could find the ssd itself without the disc in.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Yes, I agree this voltage greatly affects heat.
> 
> About your 2700MHz CPU-NB experiment, did it succeed? Did you also have CPU (base) Frequency jacked up?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is because not too long ago I tried to bring the CPU-NB up to 3000MHz because it was said over on the ROG board increasing the speed of this interface helps with performance, but not to do so at the expense of CPU frequency. I already run the CPU-NB voltage somewhere in the 1.3+V range, but hadn't considered going into the 1.4V range for safety reasons. My efforts here turned up short because I could not get a stable IBT run with CP-NB set to 2750MHz, so I gave up.
> 
> Is anyone running a 24x7 OC with CPU-NB up that high?
> 
> The compromise in my case is to run CPU base at 250, CPU-NB and HT at 2500MHz, and CPU @ just shy of 4.9GHz.


no but i am far from done. in the summer i have almost no free time so i have not even played with it much yet. just got quad fire and gonna play with that i want 2700cpu/nb and 3000ht so i will get it.....

i am 24/7 stable. but not 100% stable which i want

fear not summer is almost over !~~~ and i will be back to ocing like a freak [email protected]


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> You have better cooling than most. Does your 8350 fail IBT with a Vcore of 1.48V? And if so, was it under any particular condition that caused you to step the Vcore so high?
> 
> While I get that lot numbers matter somewhat, the variation seems quite high, but there are so many variables here to do a real apples to apples comparison, nervelessness I'm trying to understand any more details of your system and test runs.
> 
> _I'm not wanting to start a philosophical debate about IBT vs Prime95. I've made a decision for practical reasons to live with a stable IBT run of 20 standard passes, and if my games play, I'm satisfied. I just don't have the patience to run Prime95 for 24 hours._ Also, I've done Max runs with IBT but all I see happening there is to use all available RAM which is fine, but with 16GB, the test takes a longer to run with no discernible difference.
> 
> For reference purposes, my 4.9GHz setup has Vcore set to 1.488V and with LLC on Ultra, the Vcore will step up to 1.500V.


My chip can pass 24 hrs OCCT Linpack and 5 hrs of LinX set on "ALL" memory w with Vcore at 1.476v.
Takes 1.488v to pass 20 runs max of IBT with 16 GBs of ram (you know about this) but to pass IBT AVX needs no less than 1.500v Vcore with CPU/NB LLC on reg or auto (so far).
To make it through 24 hrs of Prime95 required same Vcore in bios (0.187500 offset = 1.500V) but needed CPU/NB LLC bumped up to "High"
I'm one of those that just has to pass em all to be stable OCCT, IBT, IBT AVX, LinX, Prime95 and Memtest. I'm sure this is why my voltage is slightly higher than most.
Most can't/don't take the time to pass Prime95









I too can run at 4917MHz with 1.488v Vcore with Dram kicked up to 2408MHz and both HT and CPU/NB Freqs at 2588MHz but not stable by my standards (not yet anyway). It does pass 5 runs on "Max" in IBT
This 4813MHz is by no means complete but I do sleep a little better being back in the "it passes the dreaded 24 hr P95" group. Now I can try lowering a few things to see if it will maintain current OC before moving forward.

Seems to have taken me forever to reach a point where it would prime for 24 hrs lol. For the longest time I never really thought it could!


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> make sure you put your sata controller settings to what they were before, and your HDD should be top priority, (unless you need to boot from dvd or usb)
> 
> 
> 
> I just dealt with this same thing after adding a ssd boot drive to a raid stripe and flashing to bios 1705. For whatever reason I had to boot from dvd. After that bootmngr could find the ssd itself without the disc in.
Click to expand...

thanks for responses, i had my boot drive on top but for some reason i had to add the flash drive i used for flashing bios into the boot order for it to be recognized. weird


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> My chip can pass 24 hrs OCCT Linpack and 5 hrs of LinX set on "ALL" memory w with Vcore at 1.476v.
> Takes 1.488v to pass 20 runs max of IBT with 16 GBs of ram (you know about this) but to pass IBT AVX needs no less than 1.500v Vcore with CPU/NB LLC on reg or auto (so far).
> To make it through 24 hrs of Prime95 required same Vcore in bios (0.187500 offset = 1.500V) but needed CPU/NB LLC bumped up to "High"
> I'm one of those that just has to pass em all to be stable OCCT, IBT, IBT AVX, LinX, Prime95 and Memtest. I'm sure this is why my voltage is slightly higher than most.
> Most can't/don't take the time to pass Prime95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too can run at 4917MHz with 1.488v Vcore with Dram kicked up to 2408MHz and both HT and CPU/NB Freqs at 2588MHz but not stable by my standards (not yet anyway). It does pass 5 runs on "Max" in IBT
> This 4813MHz is by no means complete but I do sleep a little better being back in the "it passes the dreaded 24 hr P95" group. Now I can try lowering a few things to see if it will maintain current OC before moving forward.
> 
> Seems to have taken me forever to reach a point where it would prime for 24 hrs lol. For the longest time I never really thought it could!


We may not be that far off. I too run CPU-NB LLC on High. Your DRAM may be better than mine. I chose to use a Bus Speed of 250 and a x19.5 multiplier. Effective speed was 4893MHz. The ambient here was 25.4C. The H100i was able to hold a package temp of 60C. I may be able to bump Vcore one more notch to match your setup. I may also need to bump the DRAM voltage a notch or two as well. So for all intents and purposes, I would say the chips are fairly equal. I think we both got ours on day one orders.

Can you tell me your effective CPU-NB voltage? I'm trying to run mine as low as possible but wondering if it's set right. Mine peaks at 1.389V right now. Do you tweak any other voltages, VDDA or such?

But I get why you're running at a little more than 4.8GHz now. In real world usage, I could probable go even higher on Vcore and keep the 8350 cool enough.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> I just dealt with this same thing after adding a ssd boot drive to a raid stripe and flashing to bios 1705. For whatever reason I had to boot from dvd. After that bootmngr could find the ssd itself without the disc in.


from a fresh BIOS, I usually sit and go through settings and reboot > reenter BIOS a few times till everything is set correctly, then I go into the RAID BIOS and ensure my arrays are working, then reboot and turn the constant screen option back on.

bit lengthy, but means I do it all once and I can then boot to windows straight after with no hitches


----------



## Horusrogue

Hey guys, quick question:
My friend came to me with issues regarding his ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z. My main question is this:
What should the Q-Code digits show if the board is functioning normally without errors? Is F.F acceptable? If not, what does this denote, as the manual says it's "Reserved for future AMI error codes"


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> We may not be that far off. I too run CPU-NB LLC on High. Your DRAM may be better than mine. I chose to use a Bus Speed of 250 and a x19.5 multiplier. Effective speed was 4893MHz. The ambient here was 25.4C. The H100i was able to hold a package temp of 60C. I may be able to bump Vcore one more notch to match your setup. I may also need to bump the DRAM voltage a notch or two as well. So for all intents and purposes, I would say the chips are fairly equal. I think we both got ours on day one orders.
> 
> Can you tell me your effective CPU-NB voltage? I'm trying to run mine as low as possible but wondering if it's set right. Mine peaks at 1.389V right now. Do you tweak any other voltages, VDDA or such?
> 
> But I get why you're running at a little more than 4.8GHz now. In real world usage, I could probable go even higher on Vcore and keep the 8350 cool enough.


CPU/NB voltage in bios reads 1.356v (0.19375) offset.
It averaged 1.419v and spiked to 1.449v during the prime run.
Everyday things it runs at 1.376v.

This is a 1236 bin # chip and was purchased as you mentioned, less than 10 minutes after Newegg originally listed it.
Not as bad as some of the 1237 bin # but nothing to brag about that's for sure.
VID is 1.325v and so far has shown it's voltage wall is the mid 4.7GHz area.

It seems to play well with higher dram freqs which is the biggest reason I'll be pursuing the 4917MHz (258 x 19) for a bit.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







VDDA, NB, HT currently all on auto. Haven't found a need/benefit to increase so far.
I will say I've spent a lot of time in the DIGI II area going back and forth searching for that "Just Right" balance.
I might have a couple tweaks in there that may differ from yours.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Horusrogue:
Mine reads "AA" all the time. That's all I can help with on that topic sorry.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horusrogue*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question:
> My friend came to me with issues regarding his ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z. My main question is this:
> What should the Q-Code digits show if the board is functioning normally without errors? Is F.F acceptable? If not, what does this denote, as the manual says it's "Reserved for future AMI error codes"


the Q-code means nothing if the system is past BIOS and running properly, code-wise "FF" is just the highest value of a 1byte variable (0xFF hex) and shouldn't mean anything anyway...

basically if hes got it into windows etc, just ignore it...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> CPU/NB voltage in bios reads 1.356v (0.19375) offset.
> It averaged 1.419v and spiked to 1.449v during the prime run.
> Everyday things it runs at 1.376v.
> 
> This is a 1236 bin # chip and was purchased as you mentioned, less than 10 minutes after Newegg originally listed it.
> Not as bad as some of the 1237 bin # but nothing to brag about that's for sure.
> VID is 1.325v and so far has shown it's voltage wall is the mid 4.7GHz area.
> 
> It seems to play well with higher dram freqs which is the biggest reason I'll be pursuing the 4917MHz (258 x 19) for a bit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VDDA, NB, HT currently all on auto. Haven't found a need/benefit to increase so far.
> I will say I've spent a lot of time in the DIGI II area going back and forth searching for that "Just Right" balance.
> I might have a couple tweaks in there that may differ from yours.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'll have to see if any of my old pics have the bin number stamped on it. For some reason I may have missed doing that. Found it. Also 1236. There are other numbers too in case any of those have significance.

HWINFO64 is still a work in progress. In the first image you posted, the SB is 252C







. Also, your CPU-NB was up over 1.5V.. The latest version is 4.22 and seems to be a bit more accurate for me.

I'm also noticing your DRAM voltage is at 1.7V. Was under the impression best to keep that at 1.65 or less. Or is that the nominal voltage for your G.Skills.

About your DigiVRM settings, this is one area that the Z is much different (and better). I think I match any of the settings that are carryovers from the base board, but many others are just not available.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no but i am far from done. in the summer i have almost no free time so i have not even played with it much yet. just got quad fire and gonna play with that i want 2700cpu/nb and 3000ht so i will get it.....
> 
> i am 24/7 stable. but not 100% stable which i want
> 
> fear not summer is almost over !~~~ and i will be back to ocing like a freak [email protected]


quadfire??? pics... i need to see that sweetness... FAST NOOOOOOWWWWWW


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no but i am far from done. in the summer i have almost no free time so i have not even played with it much yet. just got quad fire and gonna play with that i want 2700cpu/nb and 3000ht so i will get it.....
> 
> i am 24/7 stable. but not 100% stable which i want
> 
> fear not summer is almost over !~~~ and i will be back to ocing like a freak [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> quadfire??? pics... i need to see that sweetness... FAST NOOOOOOWWWWWW
Click to expand...

Until mega gets his up, here

(Sorry Mega, just messin with ya














)


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*


keep wondering about that loop, does the topmost card get more water then the rest or is there enough pressure that they all get a perfectly even amount...?









edit: think i just worked it out, you have it go pump > cards > rad > rad > cpu >back to reservoir? giving the cards and radiator topmost pressure? makes sense...


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep wondering about that loop, does the topmost card get more water then the rest or is there enough pressure that they all get a perfectly even amount...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: think i just worked it out, you have it go pump > cards > rad > rad > cpu >back to reservoir? giving the cards and radiator topmost pressure? makes sense...
Click to expand...

Actually the cards are parallel not series. It takes an incredible amount of flow. I have 4 D5 pumps in there and under load they all max out at 37c @ 23c ambient. (the temps of all of them are nearly identical)
so the short answer is they are all getting thier own water at the same time.

(that wasn't so eloquent, but I hope you got that )


----------



## gr8sho

I need to find me a good plumber...


----------



## richie_2010

Could anyone tell me the thickness of the vrm pads


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm also noticing your DRAM voltage is at 1.7V. Was under the impression best to keep that at 1.65 or less. Or is that the nominal voltage for your G.Skills.


Dram voltage is actually 1.690000V in bios and with current sub timings etc this is what it needs. DDR3 is rated up to 1.9v. The kit I run is rated at 1.600v stock. I have some GSkill Eco's that are rated for 1.35v stock but when OC'd and tightened they run at 1.68v without any issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Could anyone tell me the thickness of the vrm pads


The stock VRM/NB HS pads are 1mm thick.
You'll need one piece 1 x 16 xx 55mm and second at 1 x 16 x 75mm
and just a spot of MX4 (non conductive TIM) for the NB.


----------



## richie_2010

Cheers sandman. I looked at the pads on the waterblocks n they are .5mm
I will order them n see if will help my temps.
Goin get some chipset pads to protect the nb n sb


----------



## grunion

Hate to barge in uninvited, but if any of you guys want to go to an Z77 Intel platform, look here


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> The Vcore doesn't seem too far out of line. My chip requires 1.512v for a 4813MHz.
> What do you see for Vcore when under load with Prime95, this is more important!
> 
> 43c running Prime95 on a H110 with Vcore at 1.548v idle?
> What was the ambient room temp?


28c idle was 43c after 12hours of prime at 1.548v 20c room temp


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> 28c idle was 43c after 12hours of prime at 1.548v 20c room temp


Please post some screenshots. What you say seems to imply you are operating outside of the laws of physics.









what are system specs and test tools you are using.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Hate to barge in uninvited, but if any of you guys want to go to an Z77 Intel platform, look here


Why?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Dram voltage is actually 1.690000V in bios and with current sub timings etc this is what it needs. DDR3 is rated up to 1.9v. The kit I run is rated at 1.600v stock. I have some GSkill Eco's that are rated for 1.35v stock but when OC'd and tightened they run at 1.68v without any issue.


Mine are rated at 1.5V and am running them at 1.65V now. I have all 4 slots populated, and I know that is not ideal for OC stability. Part of the reason I'm asking is to understand if it is "safe" to push them more on voltage and if that might improve overall system stability.

I did try IBT AVX (2.54 version) on max and it won't survive more than 2 passes. This is at 4.9GHz. I'm not sure if it's the Vishera that's crapping out or the DRAM. The system is not crashing or blue screening, the failure is reported by IBT itself.

Would relaxing the timings on the DRAM be a good way to isolate the weak sister, or should I drop the CPU multiplier by 0.5x?


----------



## Mega Man

it is probably your cpu/nb we are talking about it actually in the 83xx thread right now ( see the club in my sig )


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Actually the cards are parallel not series. It takes an incredible amount of flow. I have 4 D5 pumps in there and under load they all max out at 37c @ 23c ambient. (the temps of all of them are nearly identical)
> so the short answer is they are all getting thier own water at the same time.
> 
> (that wasn't so eloquent, but I hope you got that )


the block makes it pretty obvious that they are in parallel, but the fact that you have both input and output coming through the top makes me think the top card would get the most waterflow, but seeing as you have 4 D5s you have enough pressure for the resistance of each block to make it even without the divider block having a noticeable effect...

assuming you have the cards first after the pumps, or you would have a vacuum effect...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Hate to barge in uninvited, but if any of you guys want to go to an Z77 Intel platform, look here


why would we want to...? lol


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> the block makes it pretty obvious that they are in parallel, but the fact that you have both input and output coming through the top makes me think the top card would get the most waterflow, but seeing as you have 4 D5s you have enough pressure for the resistance of each block to make it even without the divider block having a noticeable effect...
> 
> assuming you have the cards first after the pumps, or you would have a vacuum effect...
> why would we want to...? lol


Because I have a 5ghz 3770K with the right cooling









I know someone out there is dissatisfied with their bulldozer


----------



## ThisMaySting

I sent a PM Grunion...sorry guys if this is off topic...


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Until mega gets his up, here
> 
> (Sorry Mega, just messin with ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Do you have the NB fan always at full speed? Any brand size model recommendation? I tested and a fan in that postion really helps.I m going to use a Scythe 40x20x20mm fan until I buy one specially for that postion.







Thanks for the advice.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it is probably your cpu/nb we are talking about it actually in the 83xx thread right now ( see the club in my sig )


The Vishera thread, right? Too noisy.









Is there a conclusion about CPU/NB in terms of either frequency or voltage to achieve a 4.9 or 5.0GHz CPU OC?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Until mega gets his up, here
> 
> (Sorry Mega, just messin with ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the NB fan always at full speed? Any brand size model recommendation? I tested and a fan in that postion really helps.I m going to use a Scythe 40x20x20mm fan until I buy one specially for that postion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice.
Click to expand...

Hey aaroc,
Yeah that is an 80 mm Xigmatek. It runs at 2300 RPM and is almost silent. my NB never sees 40C even heavily OC'd (you can control the speed if you wish)

It is this one here
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233016


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> The Vishera thread, right? Too noisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a conclusion about CPU/NB in terms of either frequency or voltage to achieve a 4.9 or 5.0GHz CPU OC?


you know you can read the last couple of posts without posting in it right?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you know you can read the last couple of posts without posting in it right?


Was just asking for the Cliffnotes version.

Anyway, I did peek at it. I think I went through the last 200 posts of so.

It is fact the faster the CPU runs, including the NB interface, the more voltage is needed. I was never able to get enough data to indicate what the sweet-spot was for a certain target, and I don't want to do so blindly. For instance if I tell you that I want to run the NB at 2500MHz, how many volts do I need. I know I can do this trial and error which tends to be a lot of what OC is about, but by now there must be a good rule of thumb out there so I don't have to reinvent the wheel. I know this to be true because when I was on the M2N32-SLI and 965BE, it was well known what the top end of that setup was, and in particular the IMC, and I doubt FX is so much different than Phenom II in this regard.

Now that I think back to my attempt to run CPU/NB at 2750MHz, IBT failed a lot quicker, so there is basis to make the argument that area needs more power, however I also noticed a number or posts indicating the IMC can't be reliably pushed that high if you're already overclocking the CPU. It likely also explains why no one came to offer any more help when I mentioned this over on the ROG forum.

I also noticed a tie-in for CPU/NB volts to how fast the DRAM runs. Mine is only running at 1666MHz with CL=9 and 1T. That may not sound like much, but it may be pushing that particular DRAM to its limit. It's good to learn about all this because I'm almost at a point I want to replace my current set of Snipers.

ps. hope you're staying dry in CO. Looks bad there.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Do you have the NB fan always at full speed? Any brand size model recommendation? I tested and a fan in that postion really helps.I m going to use a Scythe 40x20x20mm fan until I buy one specially for that postion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey aaroc,
> Yeah that is an 80 mm Xigmatek. It runs at 2300 RPM and is almost silent. my NB never sees 40C even heavily OC'd (you can control the speed if you wish)


The idea of putting a fan on the NB is all about CFM, the higher the better. If you're not moving enough air, might as well not bother with anything.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Was just asking for the Cliffnotes version.
> 
> Anyway, I did peek at it. I think I went through the last 200 posts of so.
> 
> It is fact the faster the CPU runs, including the NB interface, the more voltage is needed. I was never able to get enough data to indicate what the sweet-spot was for a certain target, and I don't want to do so blindly. For instance if I tell you that I want to run the NB at 2500MHz, how many volts do I need. I know I can do this trial and error which tends to be a lot of what OC is about, but by now there must be a good rule of thumb out there so I don't have to reinvent the wheel. I know this to be true because when I was on the M2N32-SLI and 965BE, it was well known what the top end of that setup was, and in particular the IMC, and I doubt FX is so much different than Phenom II in this regard.
> 
> Now that I think back to my attempt to run CPU/NB at 2750MHz, IBT failed a lot quicker, so there is basis to make the argument that area needs more power, however I also noticed a number or posts indicating the IMC can't be reliably pushed that high if you're already overclocking the CPU. It likely also explains why no one came to offer any more help when I mentioned this over on the ROG forum.
> 
> I also noticed a tie-in for CPU/NB volts to how fast the DRAM runs. Mine is only running at 1666MHz with CL=9 and 1T. That may not sound like much, but it may be pushing that particular DRAM to its limit. It's good to learn about all this because I'm almost at a point I want to replace my current set of Snipers.
> 
> ps. hope you're staying dry in CO. Looks bad there.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Also you guys who are having a hard time with CPUNB and RAM. Did some research (And lots of testing) today.
> 
> So basically, high CPUNB (2600-2700) + 1866-2133 with tight timings will out-perform 2400nb and 2400 RAM with 10-12-12 timings. Also, if you're having trouble getting high RAM speeds 2000-2400 then lowering the CPUNB or increasing its voltage will help a lot. It gave me 2400 stable, i just thought my IMC was crap for the very beginning.
> 
> So for high RAM Freq: Stable CPUNB is the important thing, you can make it stable by lowering the CPUNB or increasing its voltage. 2600-2700 CPUNB + 2400 RAM is IDEAL.
> If your cooler cant handle the extra heat added by the CPUNB volts i would do this: 2600-2700NB BUT lower RAM speed and tighter timings, if you do it this way you wont ahve to increase the nb volts much to keep the RAM/NB stable. Memory bandwidth will be a little lower this way, but a lot cooler.
> 
> A few examples.
> 
> High bandwidth: RAM 2400 - CPUNB 2700 1.4V.
> Kind of high bandwidth but cooler: RAM 1866-2133 (with tight timings) - CPUNB 2600-2700 1.25-1.3v <-- Should be stable due to the slower RAM.
> Cool temps: RAM 1866-2133 - CPUNB 2400 1.175v.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i must concur with ranger. that is also what i have found volt wise... for [email protected] 2400 ... it is even worse. my cpu/nb has seen ~1.7v with LLC @ load ( this was just my testing not my 24/7)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> in what i've seen, I NEEED to be at 2700nb for me to see the bonuses from 2400mhz ram.
> 
> as for the ram disk aspect, it seemed to me that 2133 got the nod for sequential, while 2400 got the nod for the randoms.
> 
> i've got to do more testing but 2700nb seems essential if you want to see the most outta your 2400ram
> 
> so far introducing that hybrid physX hack might be causing some issues but there are still way to many variables to narrow it down to one thing right now.
> Auto is bad.
> 
> pretty sure my NB is set to 1.3v and the nb/cpu is set to 1.35v, both with high or very high llc @ 130%
> 
> with a fan on the back on my socket i don't see temperatures much above 50*
> 
> also its bios making those numbers red not the processor. i'm sure most of us are running with a setting or two in the red. I know I am.
> 
> As long as it is monitors and cooled you shouldn't have a problem





hope that helps.

as i said with ranger i found pretty much the same. dont forget the bigger the sticks the harder it is ( more volts )

as for dry... never i work on acs outdoors almost all day long... getting wet is part of the job lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> The idea of putting a fan on the NB is all about CFM, the higher the better. If you're not moving enough air, might as well not bother with anything.


nah your wrong it really does not take much air movement at all.... i think you would be surprised. as i have said i know ppl with 40mm fans ( take a look they dont push much at all ) and it stays in the 40s maybe 50s....


----------



## ozlay

wish yall could hear the 9x 240 cfm delta fans in my case cuz i cant here anything anymore but its cool unless you accidentally stick your finger in one







there was blood everywhere but the deltas drown out the cursing and the screams


----------



## bond32

Lol wow. Post some pics of that rig...


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nah your wrong it really does not take much air movement at all.... i think you would be surprised. as i have said i know ppl with 40mm fans ( take a look they dont push much at all ) and it stays in the 40s maybe 50s....


^^This

This is just game load. No p95 or anything but you get the idea.

No matter how I position the fans I actually get 2c cooler by mounting the higher rpm 40mm as exhaust on the case back panel (about an inch above the middle of the nb hs).


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nah your wrong it really does not take much air movement at all.... i think you would be surprised. as i have said i know ppl with 40mm fans ( take a look they dont push much at all ) and it stays in the 40s maybe 50s....


pretty much fully support you there, considering mine stays under 65C under common load, and only ever reaches 72C under murderous load, and guess what, its getting absolutely no airflow...

Ill definitely be getting a little (red







) fan next time I order something... how did you mount yours red? did you get a good couple of clips that fit over nicely or do you have some good rubber mounts or something? or does it actually have its own mounting mechanism/screwholes that I haven't noticed...?


----------



## bond32

Do you guys have a fan mounted to blow on the back of the socket? That should help a lot too.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> pretty much fully support you there, considering mine stays under 65C under common load, and only ever reaches 72C under murderous load, and guess what, its getting absolutely no airflow...
> 
> Ill definitely be getting a little (red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) fan next time I order something... how did you mount yours red? did you get a good couple of clips that fit over nicely or do you have some good rubber mounts or something? or does it actually have its own mounting mechanism/screwholes that I haven't noticed...?


no you have to mod it some how. currently zip times to some tubing, some sticky tame then to the I/O outputs, some screw then to the HS wont matter soon Mine will be blocked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Do you guys have a fan mounted to blow on the back of the socket? That should help a lot too.


some do i have found it unnecessary


----------



## Devildog83

I stuck an old 80 mm low airflow fan out of an old HP PC over the NB and got good results. AS you can see the NB went from 54c to 50 c in about 2 minutes and under 100% load stuck at 52c and never moved. I higher flow 80mm or less fan would work well and is what I am going to do soon.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> wish yall could hear the 9x 240 cfm delta fans in my case cuz i cant here anything anymore but its cool unless you accidentally stick your finger in one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was blood everywhere but the deltas drown out the cursing and the screams


Sorry about your finger.









In my research, Delta's had the highest CFM rating. Those that had them claimed they were loud. A 60mm fan would fit the space perfectly. 80mm is too big.

The faster you can move cool air onto the heatsink to dissipate the heat, the more effective cooling the NB chipset will see.


----------



## ThisMaySting

I cannot honestly tell anyone what success I have had or have not had with multiple types of fans blowing on my NB heatsink because the only one I ever used was the stock CPU fan that came with the 8350. It spins at 3800 RPM and keeps my NB (re-tim'd) at 35C idle and 42C load. Just for the sake of not having to scroll all the way back up to see it, I am just going to throw some screens into this post for reference...




For the record, this is the fastest stable clock I can get in IBT without it going into the "-1" numbers for results. The weird thing is I can up my OC to 5.2GHz and up the voltage by two steps and run OCCT Linpack for 4 hours and besides the core getting a little hot for my liking (64C peak), it does not crash at all and the only reason it stops is because I stop it (set to "Infinite").

I am rather perplexed as to which is more trustworthy at this point. I chose to keep it at 4966 MHz for now since I know it is stable on a 20 run IBT. My personal feelings are that since OCCT's most recent update is FAR more recent than IBT, the OCCT stability would prove superior. Facts, however, are not derived from "personal feelings", therefore again I am wondering which is indeed more accurate and/or trustworthy at this point.


----------



## gr8sho

Check it with the case open, and see if the temps still hold.

The stock cooler helps for sure because it moves air in the area of the NB heatsink. But once you take that away, as in Paul's situation, the NB will run very hot. The only cheap solution is using a high CFM spot fan.

But your sig says you have an H100i, so confused...


----------



## gr8sho

A quick recap on my latest OC efforts.

Sandman made a good point about stability running IBT at max setting. I had been seeing consistent "take it the bank the" fails on the 3rd pass of IBT. I backed off all sorts of settings starting with the CPU/NB, but soon realized that wasn't the problem. The test would fail on Very High and High too. For the sake of history, I had previously qualified my OC settings only using Standard setting, and this would pass consistently.
I then resorted to remove the DIMMs from the black slots thinking this would help, but the same failure continued to persist. I backed off all overclocking in the DRAM area and still no love.

So I swapped out the DIMMs in the red slots with the ones I removed from the black slots, basically a swap, et voila', I can get the test to pass! Apparently one of the DIMMs is weak.

I wonder if G.Skill will honor warranty in this situation...


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Check it with the case open, and see if the temps still hold.
> 
> The stock cooler helps for sure because it moves air in the area of the NB heatsink. But once you take that away, as in Paul's situation, the NB will run very hot. The only cheap solution is using a high CFM spot fan.
> 
> But your sig says you have an H100i, so confused...


I am indeed using the H100i...on the CPU.







Therefore I had the stock fan for the 8350 just "lying around", so when I applied new TIM to my NB and SB, I decided to mount the stock fan from the 8350 over the NB heatsink. I used double sided tape and stuck it to the IO panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> A quick recap on my latest OC efforts.
> 
> Sandman made a good point about stability running IBT at max setting. I had been seeing consistent "take it the bank the" fails on the 3rd pass of IBT. I backed off all sorts of settings starting with the CPU/NB, but soon realized that wasn't the problem. The test would fail on Very High and High too. For the sake of history, I had previously qualified my OC settings only using Standard setting, and this would pass consistently.
> I then resorted to remove the DIMMs from the black slots thinking this would help, but the same failure continued to persist. I backed off all overclocking in the DRAM area and still no love.
> 
> So I swapped out the DIMMs in the red slots with the ones I removed from the black slots, basically a swap, et voila', I can get the test to pass! Apparently one of the DIMMs is weak.
> 
> I wonder if G.Skill will honor warranty in this situation...


THIS is interesting, and something I have not yet done. I might play around with this tomorrow after work. Thanks for the insight, hopefully it proves interesting! As you mentioned, I have messed with just about everything else there is to mess with in BIOS, from CPU/NB speed/voltage to running stupid insane core voltage just for "science" (while keeping a VERY close eye on even IDLE temps in BIOS, never mind Windows), all to no avail.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> I am indeed using the H100i...on the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore I had the stock fan for the 8350 just "lying around", so when I applied new TIM to my NB and SB, I decided to mount the stock fan from the 8350 over the NB heatsink. I used double sided tape and stuck it to the IO panel.


Could you maybe take a picture of your rig with the fan taped to the IO panel for the NB cooling? I was thinking of a way to try mounting a fan there but never thought of using double sided tape to mount the fan onto the IO panel.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> For the record, this is the fastest stable clock I can get in IBT without it going into the "-1" numbers for results. The weird thing is I can up my OC to 5.2GHz and up the voltage by two steps and run OCCT Linpack for 4 hours and besides the core getting a little hot for my liking (64C peak), it does not crash at all and the only reason it stops is because I stop it (set to "Infinite").
> 
> I am rather perplexed as to which is more trustworthy at this point. I chose to keep it at 4966 MHz for now since I know it is stable on a 20 run IBT. My personal feelings are that since OCCT's most recent update is FAR more recent than IBT, the OCCT stability would prove superior. Facts, however, are not derived from "personal feelings", therefore again I am wondering which is indeed more accurate and/or trustworthy at this point.


IMHO I rate them is this order and this is only my opinion, this is toughest to weakest.
Prime95
IBT AVX
IBT
OCCT
I'm sure some may disagree.

I'm a stickler on stability and if you can't do at least 12 hrs P95 than it's something less than stable (if it was my rig) but I do also realize everyone has there own description of stable.
For me personally, 20 runs on "Standard" isn't near stable but only the beginning.
Each time I use to run standard and than moved up to the next higher setting (or two) it always required an increase somewhere which says something about "Standard" setting to me..
Have you tried 20 runs on "Maximum"?

gr8sho:
Try running the dram in question overnight with MemTest on them. Then when you talk to GSkill simply explain your results. I find GSkill top notch in helping out with issues or just an RMA. I've spent more than a few hours the phone with their tech dept! Can't say enough good things about them guys!!!

For both of you,
you have to remember running all four dimm slots full will require additional CPU/NB voltage and most likely a increase to Dram voltage as well.


----------



## gr8sho

The stock CPU fan has good CFM, so that indeed explains your good temps. My el cheapo 80mm fan is only around 2500 RPM and is good for about 45C at idle, depending on ambient.

...

As for the "insight", it is mostly a labor of persistence and perseverance. The toughest part was coming to grips with the idea that one of the DIMMs might be at fault. The thought really never occurred to me. Although in hindsight I should have been more careful because I already replaced one of the original four DIMMs under warranty. for a different problem..

I can't tell exactly how many DIMMs you have, but if you do suspect a similar problem to what I'm seeing, you're going to have to do your best with what you have. Having four DIMMs is more work because you have to sort each of the parts.
Right now I'm doing a run with one of the two suspected "bad" DIMMs to see if I can isolate which of the two is actually defective.

__'
.

For some trivia, with my Vcore at 1.512V and CPU./NB at 1.415V, I'm seeing about 56C package temp at 4.6GHz. This is a about 7C cooler than my 4.9GHz run, but in that case I also had the CPU Freq up at 250MHz and CPU/NB was at 2600MHz compared with 2400MHz now. Oh, and I can run the DRAM at it's original rated voltage of 1.5V. Previously I was unable to achieve any good OC runs at this voltage.

Once I have the parts sorted out, I'll go back to checking my 4.9GHz OC setup.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> IMHO I rate them is this order and this is only my opinion, this is toughest to weakest.
> Prime95
> IBT AVX
> IBT
> OCCT
> I'm sure some may disagree.
> 
> I'm a stickler on stability and if you can't do at least 12 hrs P95 than it's something less than stable (if it was my rig) but I do also realize everyone has there own description of stable.
> For me personally, 20 runs on "Standard" isn't near stable but only the beginning.
> Each time I use to run standard and than moved up to the next higher setting (or two) it always required an increase somewhere which says something about "Standard" setting to me..
> Have you tried 20 runs on "Maximum"?
> 
> gr8sho:
> Try running the dram in question overnight with MemTest on them. Then when you talk to GSkill simply explain your results. I find GSkill top notch in helping out with issues or just an RMA. I've spent more than a few hours the phone with their tech dept! Can't say enough good things about them guys!!!
> 
> For both of you,
> you have to remember running all four dimm slots full will require additional CPU/NB voltage and most likely a increase to Dram voltage as well.


I'm okay with all of this. IBT is proving itself useful as a diagnostic tool.

I'll have to go scrounge up a memtest ISO. I may have one laying around. But if I do this, I won't have access to the proper CorsairLink fan profile needed when I do stress runs. Is there a good memory stress tool I can use in Windows 7?

To your point about the voltages, recheck my posts. I have CPU/NB up at 1.412V already and and DRAM was at 1.65V, which is 0.15V over stock. I couldn't get it that to work, nor could I get stock memory settings and voltages to work. This is what led me down the path to check the parts.


----------



## gr8sho

Another question.

I'm doing a final stress run with all four DIMMs now. If my analysis is correct, this one should fail but it will take some time to rifle through all four sticks. Each pass should be about 19 minutes give or take.

I'm noticing the HWINFO64 sensor status dialog box disappear every now and again. Is this normal behavior doing this type of stress test?


----------



## gr8sho

Okay, here's a screen shot of the final run. The failure is easily reproducible, although it takes a third pass of IBT 2.54 to trigger it.

I'm going to call G.Skill tomorrow and see if they'll work with me on this level of diagnostic. For now, I'm assuming it's safer to just run with one channel of memory populated.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Check it with the case open, and see if the temps still hold.
> 
> The stock cooler helps for sure because it moves air in the area of the NB heatsink. But once you take that away, as in Paul's situation, the NB will run very hot. The only cheap solution is using a high CFM spot fan.
> 
> But your sig says you have an H100i, so confused...


again... no you dont need alot of air... ambient will help far more then air movement
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> IMHO I rate them is this order and this is only my opinion, this is toughest to weakest.
> Prime95
> IBT AVX
> IBT
> OCCT
> I'm sure some may disagree.
> 
> I'm a stickler on stability and if you can't do at least 12 hrs P95 than it's something less than stable (if it was my rig) but I do also realize everyone has there own description of stable.
> For me personally, 20 runs on "Standard" isn't near stable but only the beginning.
> Each time I use to run standard and than moved up to the next higher setting (or two) it always required an increase somewhere which says something about "Standard" setting to me..
> Have you tried 20 runs on "Maximum"?
> 
> gr8sho:
> Try running the dram in question overnight with MemTest on them. Then when you talk to GSkill simply explain your results. I find GSkill top notch in helping out with issues or just an RMA. I've spent more than a few hours the phone with their tech dept! Can't say enough good things about them guys!!!
> 
> For both of you,
> you have to remember running all four dimm slots full will require additional CPU/NB voltage and most likely a increase to Dram voltage as well.


also depends on ram capacity but for the most part i agree.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Okay, here's a screen shot of the final run. The failure is easily reproducible, although it takes a third pass of IBT 2.54 to trigger it.
> 
> I'm going to call G.Skill tomorrow and see if they'll work with me on this level of diagnostic. For now, I'm assuming it's safer to just run with one channel of memory populated.


is this oced or stock speeds for ram.... remember they are not guaranteed to oc...


----------



## busterarjan

Hi guys, i'm new here and straight to my problem.

I've build a new rig yesterday with the crosshair v formula z + fx-8320.

Connected everything and double checked.

Tried to start and the FF code comes up on the mobo. Checked bios version which is 1302 which should support the cpu.

Tried clearing + removing cmos battery, didnt help

Tried removing gpu+sata devices+everything but 1 strip of ram, didnt help.

Any advice?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Okay, here's a screen shot of the final run. The failure is easily reproducible, although it takes a third pass of IBT 2.54 to trigger it.
> 
> I'm going to call G.Skill tomorrow and see if they'll work with me on this level of diagnostic. For now, I'm assuming it's safer to just run with one channel of memory populated.


if you have a defective stick (that only shows signs at its specified OC clocks), you should be able to RMA it, I know one of my corsair's had a bad block when set to 1866 (what they are advertised as), these things happen and any OC at or below the advertised clocks is fully covered under their lifetime warranty. mine I think was due to the heatsink being poorly attached and leaving a gap on one chip...

funny thing I found today though, tried doing a setup with ~5GHz max turbo and ~4.6GHz standard, I got it mostly running by setting the voltage regulation to "regular" and increasing the cpu voltage to high amounts, but what I found is I needed to set it up all the way to 1575mV to get the thing to boot... when looking at the readings it was only getting 1.5V at the time, that's quite a massive droop...

but there's a good side to that, the massive droop means I can set the voltage really high to get a high clock for only a few cores, but when all the cores are loaded and turbo isn't in effect the voltage ends up dropping and keeps the temps stable, I probably could have gotten it fully stable at those clocks provided I had a good enough cooler and given up to 1.6V...

still have to ask why the hell ASUS hasn't put in a turbo mode voltage to simplify this, using a cpu with 8 cores makes perfect sense for it alone...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> is this oced or stock speeds for ram.... remember they are not guaranteed to oc...


Yes, stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> if you have a defective stick (that only shows signs at its specified OC clocks), you should be able to RMA it, I know one of my corsair's had a bad block when set to 1866 (what they are advertised as), these things happen and any OC at or below the advertised clocks is fully covered under their lifetime warranty. mine I think was due to the heatsink being poorly attached and leaving a gap on one chip...


Even when I was running OC on the RAM, it was quite mild, only 1666MHz @ 9-9-9-24 and 1.5V. They are rated as 1600MHz parts. Once I suspected the DRAM was at fault, I dropped everything back to stock to check. Sure enough I've been able to isolate the weak sister.

Presumably I should be able to verify this with memtest86, and I'm looking into that now.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> again... no you dont need alot of air... ambient will help far more then air movement


If that were true, then running an open case would be just fine.

All I can do here is tell you through my own painstaking testing, I've concluded that more ambient airflow over the heatsink will make a huge difference in cooling the NB.

If you're still not buying, then we should just agree to disagree.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> funny thing I found today though, tried doing a setup with ~5GHz max turbo and ~4.6GHz standard, I got it mostly running by setting the voltage regulation to "regular" and increasing the cpu voltage to high amounts, but what I found is I needed to set it up all the way to 1575mV to get the thing to boot... when looking at the readings it was only getting 1.5V at the time, that's quite a massive droop...
> 
> but there's a good side to that, the massive droop means I can set the voltage really high to get a high clock for only a few cores, but when all the cores are loaded and turbo isn't in effect the voltage ends up dropping and keeps the temps stable, I probably could have gotten it fully stable at those clocks provided I had a good enough cooler and given up to 1.6V...
> 
> still have to ask why the hell ASUS hasn't put in a turbo mode voltage to simplify this, using a cpu with 8 cores makes perfect sense for it alone...


I'm not sure I'm following this completely.

Setting LLC to Ultra in a way is kind of Turbo mode for voltage if you will. From what I've observed, at idle the voltage is set to what is specified in BIOS. When the CPU is under load, to compensate for the additional power demand the VRMs actually bump the voltage up a bit higher.

With the 8350, it's not so much a matter of can you get to 5.0 GHz. Lots of people say they do this. But to know it is stable using test programs can be a tougher hill to climb., even though the system will work well enough for a demanding game like Crysis 3.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> If that were true, then running an open case would be just fine.
> 
> All I can do here is tell you through my own painstaking testing, I've concluded that more ambient airflow over the heatsink will make a huge difference in cooling the NB.
> 
> If you're still not buying, then we should just agree to disagree.


no it is not.
i said a fan with air movement. there is more air movement with your case CLOSED then open inside the case. dont believe me i dont care. i have been OCing my chip a long time and put it though hell. 1.7v i can boot @ 5.5ghz
kya even longer then me gertie flash red and sveral others, you are just gonna come in look at us and tell us we are wrong ?

w.e.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm not sure I'm following this completely.
> 
> Setting LLC to Ultra in a way is kind of Turbo mode for voltage if you will. From what I've observed, at idle the voltage is set to what is specified in BIOS. When the CPU is under load, to compensate for the additional power demand the VRMs actually bump the voltage up a bit higher.
> 
> With the 8350, it's not so much a matter of can you get to 5.0 GHz. Lots of people say they do this. But to know it is stable using test programs can be a tougher hill to climb., even though the system will work well enough for a demanding game like Crysis 3.


actually several people have found that running WITHOUT llc does make the chip run cooler.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> gr8sho:
> Try running the dram in question overnight with MemTest on them. Then when you talk to GSkill simply explain your results. I find GSkill top notch in helping out with issues or just an RMA. I've spent more than a few hours the phone with their tech dept! Can't say enough good things about them guys!!!


I think I spoke to the same fellow as the first incident I had. Explained my IBT test results and he didn't even bat an eyelash. Just said to send the memory in.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no it is not.
> i said a fan with air movement. there is more air movement with your case CLOSED then open inside the case. dont believe me i dont care. i have been OCing my chip a long time and put it though hell. 1.7v i can boot @ 5.5ghz
> kya even longer then me gertie flash red and sveral others, you are just gonna come in look at us and tell us we are wrong ?


This is not a discussion about overclocking as much as it is controlling the temperature of the 990FX chipset. I run an open case. With no fan, NB is at 60C, if I put a 2500 RPM fan there, the temp drops to 45C. If I put a faster fan on it it will cool even further. Works basically the same way as the stock CPU cooler.
Quote:


> actually several people have found that running WITHOUT llc does make the chip run cooler.


I didn't think he was worried about running the CPU cooler but that may be the case. It just didn't strike me at first. What I did catch was the request for a turbo voltage function. I was merely pointing out that LLC on Ultra kinda does that. I do understand Bulldozer runs hotter than Piledriver, so if that is motivation to not use LLC, I understand. But the second you ramp up voltage to the chip, it will generate more heat.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> This is not a discussion about overclocking as much as it is controlling the temperature of the 990FX chipset. I run an open case. With no fan, NB is at 60C, if I put a 2500 RPM fan there, the temp drops to 45C. If I put a faster fan on it it will cool even further. Works basically the same way as the stock CPU cooler.
> I didn't think he was worried about running the CPU cooler but that may be the case. It just didn't strike me at first. What I did catch was the request for a turbo voltage function. I was merely pointing out that LLC on Ultra kinda does that. I do understand Bulldozer runs hotter than Piledriver, so if that is motivation to not use LLC, I understand. But the second you ramp up voltage to the chip, it will generate more heat.


you really just dont get it.

guys looking for a fan for vrms. you dont need a super powerful one. i am done talking about this with you.
"cant fill a cup that is overflowing"

the comments about 5.5ghz and 1.7v were not an epeen comment do you know what it takes to cool vrms/northbridge under those volts.? i can assure you my northbridge volts were capped at that time too.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> I cannot honestly tell anyone what success I have had or have not had with multiple types of fans blowing on my NB heatsink because the only one I ever used was the stock CPU fan that came with the 8350. It spins at 3800 RPM and keeps my NB (re-tim'd) at 35C idle and 42C load. Just for the sake of not having to scroll all the way back up to see it, I am just going to throw some screens into this post for reference...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, this is the fastest stable clock I can get in IBT without it going into the "-1" numbers for results. The weird thing is I can up my OC to 5.2GHz and up the voltage by two steps and run OCCT Linpack for 4 hours and besides the core getting a little hot for my liking (64C peak), it does not crash at all and the only reason it stops is because I stop it (set to "Infinite").
> 
> I am rather perplexed as to which is more trustworthy at this point. I chose to keep it at 4966 MHz for now since I know it is stable on a 20 run IBT. My personal feelings are that since OCCT's most recent update is FAR more recent than IBT, the OCCT stability would prove superior. Facts, however, are not derived from "personal feelings", therefore again I am wondering which is indeed more accurate and/or trustworthy at this point.


Different strokes for different folks. One stress benchmark can't be called the best or one and only. They all measure different things. If you are stable for 4 hours on OCCT then I believe you are stable no matter what IBT says. In the real world you will not be crashing because of any instability if you can run the OCCT stress test for 4 hours.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm not sure I'm following this completely.
> 
> Setting LLC to Ultra in a way is kind of Turbo mode for voltage if you will. From what I've observed, at idle the voltage is set to what is specified in BIOS. When the CPU is under load, to compensate for the additional power demand the VRMs actually bump the voltage up a bit higher.
> 
> With the 8350, it's not so much a matter of can you get to 5.0 GHz. Lots of people say they do this. But to know it is stable using test programs can be a tougher hill to climb., even though the system will work well enough for a demanding game like Crysis 3.


it only applies when under max load, the VRMs read the current draw and push the voltage higher as it goes up,
normal reg == volts will drop (by up to 100mV in my case) the more your cpu is loaded
ultra reg == more load, the voltage will shoot up massively,

you can set it to ultra on stock clocks and voltage and notice your chip hits ~1.5V under max load, but only ~1.4V with only a couple loaded and turbo has activated... (very bad actually)

also, the NB is a 65nm chip, both it and the VRMs wont care if you let them go to 99C, just means that your board is more likely to melt and/or warp if kept that high for long periods of time...
if they get to around 70C-ish, plop a little fan or two around them, but you don't need to be excessive with them... (this isn't a X79 board, its extremely tolerant of anything...)


----------



## The Sandman

On the topic of stability.

I keep seeing more and more people claiming a few hrs of this, or just a couple runs of that (insert test they CAN pass here) and claim to be stable.
It doesn't crash so it's fine type of thinking.

For those who would like to understand better what stable is, or isn't give this a read http://www.overclock.net/t/990229/stress-testing-warning/20#post_13127125
Take my word for it, RaginCain is a very respected member here at OCN.

IMHO you should be able to pass them all (list of tests above) if you're stable!


----------



## ThisMaySting

Trust me Sandman I was not claiming that 4 hours of OCCT meant my OC was 100% stable, not in the least. I am in no position to do such a thing, my cup is empty, I am an "overclocker in training" after all, and I am proud to be, especially here in this community where there is just endless amounts of good information, great reads, and great people willing to provide information such as this.

I just hope I did not come off the wrong way or imply that a 4 hour OCCT run was "proof" of "stability"... The only reason I mentioned it was because that against a less than 60 second fail of IBT was confusing me and I just wanted to get to the bottom of it.









Thanks for the post from RaginCain, I am going to read this right now, I have opened in a new tab as I type this reply.

I want to, per usual, thank everyone too for their helpful suggestions and input. Being new to a lot of this terminology and having, within the last 6 or so months, just started to "dig deeper", all of this information is invaluable to me and I try to research all of it as far as I can to try and take in everything from different points of view.

The thing I feel worst about is the fact that I don't have a lot of information to bring to the table myself in helping. I do what I can with small stuff, but at this point it's really all small stuff. The fact that you all know what you know and go out of your way to help someone like myself who knows nothing and constantly persists with questions, as much as I try to research first before asking, is a reflection of a well built, selfless, awesome community that I am grateful to be part of!


----------



## Paul17041993

generally if you can run prime95 for 2-4hours and no errors pop up, you should be pretty stable, if you needed it to be completely rock-solid, try running prime overnight alongside maxing everything else like drives and GPU/s, but really, there's no real point, I only just recently tried prime95 and noticed one or two cores would drop out so its now on 4.5GHz, likely just age kicking in as the chip is about a year old now...

really, there is absolutely no such thing as a pure stable overclock, nor a 100% stable piece of silicon in general, if you actually look inside hardware protocols you will find a mass of error checking algorithms everywhere, why do most servers use ECC RAM? because even the slightest of errors pop up anywhere and everywhere, you just never see it, but if your running two thousand servers do do a specific task, things go off the wall...

if your not getting any blue-screens, program errors, funky behavior, or any forms of errors in general, you have nothing to really worry about, but sometime afterwards if you encounter something, do some burn tests to be sure if your hardware is still stable or its starting to age, really if you are worried enough about having errors or your hardware dying very fast why the hell are you even overclocking...?

and really, you cant compare the age of the chips at different clocks because its not going to be just one teeny part that will die at a flat rate, why do you even think chips are sold with parts disabled...?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Trust me Sandman I was not claiming that 4 hours of OCCT meant my OC was 100% stable, not in the least. I am in no position to do such a thing, my cup is empty, I am an "overclocker in training" after all, and I am proud to be, especially here in this community where there is just endless amounts of good information, great reads, and great people willing to provide information such as this.
> 
> I just hope I did not come off the wrong way or imply that a 4 hour OCCT run was "proof" of "stability"... The only reason I mentioned it was because that against a less than 60 second fail of IBT was confusing me and I just wanted to get to the bottom of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the post from RaginCain, I am going to read this right now, I have opened in a new tab as I type this reply.
> 
> I want to, per usual, thank everyone too for their helpful suggestions and input. Being new to a lot of this terminology and having, within the last 6 or so months, just started to "dig deeper", all of this information is invaluable to me and I try to research all of it as far as I can to try and take in everything from different points of view.
> 
> The thing I feel worst about is the fact that I don't have a lot of information to bring to the table myself in helping. I do what I can with small stuff, but at this point it's really all small stuff. The fact that you all know what you know and go out of your way to help someone like myself who knows nothing and constantly persists with questions, as much as I try to research first before asking, is a reflection of a well built, selfless, awesome community that I am grateful to be part of!


it will come with time ....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: UPDATEZ GUYZ !~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmmm whats this
> 
> Could it be????
> 
> Hint.... there are 2
> 
> God i love the shine
> 
> just look at this sexayness.......
> 
> you know their will be another round of megas computer porn !~
> here is a sampler from Vol1


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Trust me Sandman I was not claiming that 4 hours of OCCT meant my OC was 100% stable, not in the least. I am in no position to do such a thing, my cup is empty, I am an "overclocker in training" after all, and I am proud to be, especially here in this community where there is just endless amounts of good information, great reads, and great people willing to provide information such as this.
> 
> I just hope I did not come off the wrong way or imply that a 4 hour OCCT run was "proof" of "stability"... The only reason I mentioned it was because that against a less than 60 second fail of IBT was confusing me and I just wanted to get to the bottom of it.


My comment was just a generalized observation and was not directed toward you or any one person. Just something I've been seeing more and more of. Your posts have been just fine and I did realize what you were saying when you mentioned stable lol.
As I said before this is just my opinion and people can say/do what they feel is right for them when it comes to stability.


----------



## Tweeky

the stress test that fails first is the best


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> it only applies when under max load, the VRMs read the current draw and push the voltage higher as it goes up,
> normal reg == volts will drop (by up to 100mV in my case) the more your cpu is loaded
> ultra reg == more load, the voltage will shoot up massively,
> 
> you can set it to ultra on stock clocks and voltage and notice your chip hits ~1.5V under max load, but only ~1.4V with only a couple loaded and turbo has activated... (very bad actually)


My experience has been that Ultra High only boosts Vcore about an eight of a volt, quarter tops over the setting in BIOS. I also run CnQ so at idle it is in the 1.0x + volt range

But I'm intrigued by your turbo comments so perhaps you can say more about this. I normally run with Turbo in BIOS disabled. Is this not the norm when overclocking this board with FX?


----------



## Mega Man

to answer your question it depends on the user !~

however llc is different by brand .... however it is usually around the same


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> On the topic of stability.
> 
> I keep seeing more and more people claiming a few hrs of this, or just a couple runs of that (insert test they CAN pass here) and claim to be stable.
> It doesn't crash so it's fine type of thinking.
> 
> For those who would like to understand better what stable is, or isn't give this a read http://www.overclock.net/t/990229/stress-testing-warning/20#post_13127125
> Take my word for it, RaginCain is a very respected member here at OCN.
> 
> IMHO you should be able to pass them all (list of tests above) if you're stable!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> the stress test that fails first is the best


I'm going to believe that a 20 pass test of IBT 2.54 at maximum is a good interim step towards proving stability. Does that work for you guys?


----------



## gr8sho

I ran the latest memtest64 for 8+ hours and saw 21 errors posted on the defective DIMM. This makes me feel better that the result is consistent with what I saw running IBT. Memtest64 seems to indicate a stuck bit at certain test patterns.

One of the things I'm curious about is this particular test program does not utilize all 8 cores in the Vishera by default. There was a notation in the configuration menu about possible false positives when running more than once CPU core. It gave an Error Confidence Value of 209. Because IBT also exercises all 8 cores simultaneously. I felt it would be a more apples to apples test if I ran all the cores during the test.

All DRAM timings and voltage were set to nominal.

Since I now have two programs showing errors, I believe I can safely conclude the module needs to be replaced, however I would like others comments on this please.


----------



## Tweeky

if the errors accrue late in the test then it may be that the inside of the case keeps getting hotter and hotter

if so take the side off the case and set house fan to cool it and retest

try to circulate air under the motherboard


----------



## gr8sho

Both side panels were off. The errors occurred throughout the test cycle once all 8 cores were active and running in parallel.


----------



## Paul17041993

voltages will vary from hardware to hardware, though Im using an older 8150 so my droop is possibly much worse then the majority of you,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I ran the latest memtest64 for 8+ hours and saw 21 errors posted on the defective DIMM. This makes me feel better that the result is consistent with what I saw running IBT. Memtest64 seems to indicate a stuck bit at certain test patterns.


mine was pretty similar, was a single block of memory that would fail in certain tests when set to the OC settings, if you are running it at the correct settings like the manufacturer states like I assume you are, you should just RMA the kit and get a fresh one back, RAM has to be the most simplest to get fixed provided your warranty is still valid.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> voltages will vary from hardware to hardware, though Im using an older 8150 so my droop is possibly much worse then the majority of you,
> mine was pretty similar, was a single block of memory that would fail in certain tests when set to the OC settings, if you are running it at the correct settings like the manufacturer states like I assume you are, you should just RMA the kit and get a fresh one back, RAM has to be the most simplest to get fixed provided your warranty is still valid.


G.Skill. at least mine does, has lifetime warranty. It's not something I had memorized (pardon the pun), so I was genuinely surprised to read it on the packaging.


----------



## gr8sho

It's possible I missed this AMD FX-9590 4.7GHz Socket AM3+ 220W Eight-Core announcement elsewhere, but in case you have some extra cash burning a hole in your pocket, check this out.

I had noticed the reference to a 9590 when looking at the readme file for the latest CPUZ update.

Can our board handle 220W?


----------



## gr8sho

With the bad DIMM removed, note the following results. This is the best I've ever achieved. This was a 4.9GHz run.



Of note, this is not fully optimized. What I mean by that is some of the voltages, namely CPU/NB is probably higher than needed for this particular run. But I ran it this way just to see how well the cooling worked.

Also, I'm able to run the setup with DRAM at nominal voltage with a mild OC of 1666MHz. I don't recall ever being able to do that.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Mega Man View Post
> 
> UPDATEZ GUYZ !~~~~ (Click to show)
> hmmmmmm whats this
> 
> Could it be????
> 
> Hint.... there are 2
> 
> God i love the shine
> 
> just look at this sexayness.......
> 
> you know their will be another round of megas computer porn !~
> here is a sampler from Vol1


I just noticed this post and the fact you are listing 4x7970s in your Z setup. Do you have any pics before the water cooler plates are added?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> It's possible I missed this AMD FX-9590 4.7GHz Socket AM3+ 220W Eight-Core announcement elsewhere, but in case you have some extra cash burning a hole in your pocket, check this out.
> 
> I had noticed the reference to a 9590 when looking at the readme file for the latest CPUZ update.
> 
> Can our board handle 220W?


pretty sure the CVF can handle 500W







, but the 9370 is probably the better option, 9590 is just a bit too overpriced currently unless you want to do sub-zero and try to break records...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it will come with time ....


Mega why will the Komodo, or other video water cooling blocks only fit the standard reference one fan designs? Often times somebody already has one or two of a kind non-reference boards and I wonder why it is not possible to get a water block for the 2 fan designed video cards. For instance I have 2 Sapphire Radeon HD7950s , each has 2 fans, though they have different model numbers they look very similar in shape and design. You have to first be a dedicated water cooler or wind up having to sell or trade off video cards to get only reference designs. very inconvenient.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm going to believe that a 20 pass test of IBT 2.54 at maximum is a good interim step towards proving stability. Does that work for you guys?


You should qualify that by stating IBT AVX with a 20 pass test is a good interim step of proving stability. If you pass that 20 pass test and an hour of OCCT , I strongly believe you are stable. Prime '95 has well been documented not to be the ultimate test of stability with Vishera cpu's. There is something in its code that is inherently incompatible.


----------



## os2wiz

duplicate


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> pretty sure the CVF can handle 500W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but the 9370 is probably the better option, 9590 is just a bit too overpriced currently unless you want to do sub-zero and try to break records...


if the CHV-Z can handle a 220w cpu, throwing in a silver arrow extreme could cool that behemoth

*EDIT:* guys, do you think a Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme can outperform a Noctua NH-D14 with a NF-F12 PWM and a NF-A15 PWM?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> pretty sure the CVF can handle 500W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but the 9370 is probably the better option, 9590 is just a bit too overpriced currently unless you want to do sub-zero and try to break records...


This.... I might look into finding a 9370 in a few months, possibly an open box or something closer to $250.

The CVF will def handle it. Boards like the gigabyte ud3 will not.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I just noticed this post and the fact you are listing 4x7970s in your Z setup. Do you have any pics before the water cooler plates are added?


i have of my 2 ... i already have 2 and i am adding 2 more.
hope it helps 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Mega why will the Komodo, or other video water cooling blocks only fit the standard reference one fan designs? Often times somebody already has one or two of a kind non-reference boards and I wonder why it is not possible to get a water block for the 2 fan designed video cards. For instance I have 2 Sapphire Radeon HD7950s , each has 2 fans, though they have different model numbers they look very similar in shape and design. You have to first be a dedicated water cooler or wind up having to sell or trade off video cards to get only reference designs. very inconvenient.


reference are all the same board ( amd 79xx also has a modified reference which 1 cap sticks up higher then the rest which was fixed by water block manufactures drilling a hole about 1mm deep { i do not know if the 7950s have this but i know the 7970s do })

there are some blocks out for non reference though.
as for why there are not more. the non ref boards are made by the manufacture of the gpu. which means the boards are all different.
there are several ways to cool them.
1 universal gpu block + get some heat sinks attached to ram and vrms
many different manufactures make both
2 zip tie or make a bracket for the aio of your choice. and heatsinks on mem and vrms.

now you know why ref are so highly sought after. esp in the amd world

last thing to note. just because a gpu has 2 fans does not mean it is not reference.
here is a great way to tell you can also sometimes see the amd logo on the board like this 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> This.... I might look into finding a 9370 in a few months, possibly an open box or something closer to $250.
> 
> The CVF will def handle it. Boards like the gigabyte ud3 will not.


i may go or the expensive one. but i doubt it i can already do 5.5ghz ( not stable obviously ) but meh i have not heard too many good things about them going much higher then stock.... let alone stock on air


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You should qualify that by stating IBT AVX with a 20 pass test is a good interim step of proving stability. If you pass that 20 pass test and an hour of OCCT , I strongly believe you are stable. Prime '95 has well been documented not to be the ultimate test of stability with Vishera cpu's. There is something in its code that is inherently incompatible.


When I was more closely following the FX-8350 thread, I remember that debate. I downloaded the latest version of Prime95 and I can't get it to go for more than a few hours before a core drops out. What I will say is that based on observation, P95 does get the the processor a little hotter. Both programs saturate the CPU.

I'll do the 20 pass run of IBT next just to get that datapoint out of the way.

P.S. I just watched a Leo Laporte podcast where he mentioned a Microsoft exec stating that Windows 2 was just a stop gap until OS/2 would come and be the definitive desktop operating system. Ah, the old days...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have of my 2 ... i already have 2 and i am adding 2 more.


I was looking to see your solution on how to get the 4th GPU onto the Z. Have you decided how to do that? Mounting, etc.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> pretty sure the CVF can handle 500W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but the 9370 is probably the better option, 9590 is just a bit too overpriced currently unless you want to do sub-zero and try to break records...


Does anyone have in writing what the CVF is rated to handle? The owner's manual only talks to 140W.

I'm not doubting it can handle 220W, I just wanted to see it in writing from Asus, so a link would be handy.


----------



## Mega Man

stealing reds idea with one of these

*please note pics are for reference i paid 57+ shipping for mine not on ebay but made here in the usa !~ i can provide links if you need.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=pci-e+riser+x16&_frs=1
meh ill just provide links
http://www.adexelec.com/pciexp.htm#PE-FLEX16R

m/n is PE-FLEX16R-G2-A6"


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> stealing reds idea with one of these
> 
> *please note pics are for reference i paid 57+ shipping for mine not on ebay but made here in the usa !~ i can provide links if you need.
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=pci-e+riser+x16&_frs=1
> meh ill just provide links
> http://www.adexelec.com/pciexp.htm#PE-FLEX16R
> 
> m/n is PE-FLEX16R-G2-A6"


Why you [email protected]#!&^%#@!







did you get the standard 4" or pay fo a longer one?

Load balancing must compensate for any additional latency because I had no problem with it at all.

If you look closely you can see the blue EMF foil inbetween the third and fourth card. This was my 2010 quad build.


----------



## gr8sho

Success @ 4.9GHz!



_Completed an hour of OCCT base and OCCT Linpack error free, in addition to IBT shown above._


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Mega why will the Komodo, or other video water cooling blocks only fit the standard reference one fan designs? Often times somebody already has one or two of a kind non-reference boards and I wonder why it is not possible to get a water block for the 2 fan designed video cards. For instance I have 2 Sapphire Radeon HD7950s , each has 2 fans, though they have different model numbers they look very similar in shape and design. You have to first be a dedicated water cooler or wind up having to sell or trade off video cards to get only reference designs. very inconvenient.


unfortunate truth is manufacturers will tend to shift parts around and use different layouts and/or use different components, so your block built for a reference card will tend to have bunches of little gaps over the parts and/or no gaps needed to sit on the board correctly...

eg: the gigabyte GHz edition 7970 wont accept reference blocks because of the VRMs and capacitors sitting slightly different, so you would have to machine your block for it to be mountable...


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I was looking to see your solution on how to get the 4th GPU onto the Z. Have you decided how to do that? Mounting, etc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> stealing reds idea with one of these
> 
> *please note pics are for reference i paid 57+ shipping for mine not on ebay but made here in the usa !~ i can provide links if you need.
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=pci-e+riser+x16&_frs=1
> meh ill just provide links
> http://www.adexelec.com/pciexp.htm#PE-FLEX16R
> 
> m/n is PE-FLEX16R-G2-A6"


https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG_Xpander/
not sure where you can get it though these days, pretty sure its compatible with the crosshair...


----------



## savage1987

Just snapped myself up a Formula-Z board with an 8350 the other day. I'm going to have a go at overclocking the 8350 and see how I go.

It should be a nice upgrade from the previous combo - [email protected] on a Crosshair IV Formula.

More info here if anyone's interested









For curiosity's sake, what's a reasonable number to expect / hope for from an 8350 and NH-D14 on this board?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Just snapped myself up a Formula-Z board with an 8350 the other day. I'm going to have a go at overclocking the 8350 and see how I go.
> 
> It should be a nice upgrade from the previous combo - [email protected] on a Crosshair IV Formula.
> 
> More info here if anyone's interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For curiosity's sake, what's a reasonable number to expect / hope for from an 8350 and NH-D14 on this board?


Hi Savage

Winter in W AUS4.8
....summer in W AUS 4..2
















Under reasonable ambient temps say 22-24c the D-14 /Silver Arrow/H-100 is good for around 4.6-4.8, bespoke water is needed beyond that.
Good luck with the new setup


----------



## Paul17041993

I can just barely run my 8150 @4.5GHz during summer (closed-loop watercooler), the hardest part with these chips is keeping them cool...

you should be able to get at least 4.5GHz with about 1.45V provided enough cooling, got a proper water setup and you can usually get pretty high, don't think Ive seen any that cant meet 4.8GHz...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG_Xpander/
> not sure where you can get it though these days, pretty sure its compatible with the crosshair...


I was thinking he would use one of the PCI-E ribbon cable extenders, but in so doing would have to find a mounting solution for the 4th card. For instance, in my HAF 932, that would not be practical unless I relocated the PSU outside of the case, and even then I would have to have some sort of mounting solution for the card.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG_Xpander/
> not sure where you can get it though these days, pretty sure its compatible with the crosshair...
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking he would use one of the PCI-E ribbon cable extenders, but in so doing would have to find a mounting solution for the 4th card. For instance, in my HAF 932, that would not be practical unless I relocated the PSU outside of the case, and even then I would have to have some sort of mounting solution for the card.
Click to expand...

This is my Crosshair build with a PCIe extender and the PSU is mounted inside top in a 932


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Just snapped myself up a Formula-Z board with an 8350 the other day. I'm going to have a go at overclocking the 8350 and see how I go.
> 
> It should be a nice upgrade from the previous combo - [email protected] on a Crosshair IV Formula.
> 
> More info here if anyone's interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For curiosity's sake, what's a reasonable number to expect / hope for from an 8350 and NH-D14 on this board?


I have them, (the 8350 and CHVFZ), @ 4.7 1.45V using an H100i. The silver arrow is supposed to be nice but from OC'ing videos I have seen is starts to lose to the H100i after some time at 100% load. GT AP 15's could help that and the SA and the H100i might gain some from them too. I did get 4.8 stable but just a little too warm for my tastes 24/7. I do want my chip and board to last a while. The same goes for the NH-D14 but the fans are soooo ugly and not as good as the GT AP15's or SP 120 performance PWM's.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have of my 2 ... i already have 2 and i am adding 2 more.
> hope it helps
> 
> reference are all the same board ( amd 79xx also has a modified reference which 1 cap sticks up higher then the rest which was fixed by water block manufactures drilling a hole about 1mm deep { i do not know if the 7950s have this but i know the 7970s do })
> 
> there are some blocks out for non reference though.
> as for why there are not more. the non ref boards are made by the manufacture of the gpu. which means the boards are all different.
> there are several ways to cool them.
> 1 universal gpu block + get some heat sinks attached to ram and vrms
> many different manufactures make both
> 2 zip tie or make a bracket for the aio of your choice. and heatsinks on mem and vrms.
> 
> now you know why ref are so highly sought after. esp in the amd world
> 
> last thing to note. just because a gpu has 2 fans does not mean it is not reference.
> here is a great way to tell you can also sometimes see the amd logo on the board like this
> i may go or the expensive one. but i doubt it i can already do 5.5ghz ( not stable obviously ) but meh i have not heard too many good things about them going much higher then stock.... let alone stock on air


Thanks for the low down on reference boards and I think those 2 expensive FX models will shine only with LN2.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*


I can tell that's an MSI, though there seems to be a trend with non-reference cards that use a reference PCB, seem to be along the lines of rejects and seem to have a high rate of shot chokes...

I'm also pretty skeptical about using a 7970 on a 4-lane slot, though being in quadfire I'm not sure if there's much of a difference...

7990 in top slot, 7970s in the lower two would be boss, I wonder if I should try trifire, modify my case and use a 1-lane riser to mount my soundcard elsewhere...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> This is my Crosshair build with a PCIe extender and the PSU is mounted inside top in a 932


Now we're talking.

I'm having a bit of difficulty picturing how you fit that fourth card. I'm sure people would be interested to see how you solved the problem.

Also, intrigued by the 650W supply driving four 7970s, unless there's a part I can't see.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Now we're talking.
> 
> I'm having a bit of difficulty picturing how you fit that fourth card. I'm sure people would be interested to see how you solved the problem.
> 
> Also, intrigued by the 650W supply driving four 7970s, unless there's a part I can't see.


case with 9 or more expansion slots, and from what I see there's a block of black foam holding the back of the 4th card up...

and I'm pretty sure there's a second PSU in the bottom of the case XD


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> case with 9 or more expansion slots, and from what I see there's a block of black foam holding the back of the 4th card up...
> 
> and I'm pretty sure there's a second PSU in the bottom of the case XD


I have this case Paul. But good eye. I didn't notice the block foam.

As of the expansion slots, there are none below the 3rd card, but the cutout for the lower PSU is there so he can just vent the GPU air exhaust out of it.

I do see what I think are some power wires in the lower left, but if that's what they are, then the PSU is outside the case. No two ways about it. It's a nice case, don't get me wrong, but it wasn't made to hold a fourth GPU in let's say a proper way.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> if the errors accrue late in the test then it may be that the inside of the case keeps getting hotter and hotter
> if so take the side off the case and set house fan to cool it and retest
> try to circulate air under the motherboard


I decided to run memtest64 on two of my supposed good memory sticks. I felt a little exposed after my last experience. The good news is that the system ran for about 6 hours and survived 6.5 passes error free.

I see another value in this type of test. For a given overclock, memtest64 has a main purpose of testing the memory alone for all intents purposes, and as such is not stressing the CPU.

So if this test passes, but then IBT fails, does that conclusively point to CPU as the weak link? This sounds like a noob question I know, but I want to be certain that the combination of CPU and memory stress testing done in IBT doesn't expose some other type of memory failure mechanism that memtest64 itself doesn't account for.


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I can just barely run my 8150 @4.5GHz during summer (closed-loop watercooler), the hardest part with these chips is keeping them cool...
> 
> you should be able to get at least 4.5GHz with about 1.45V provided enough cooling, got a proper water setup and you can usually get pretty high, don't think Ive seen any that cant meet 4.8GHz...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Savage
> 
> Winter in W AUS4.8
> ....summer in W AUS 4..2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under reasonable ambient temps say 22-24c the D-14 /Silver Arrow/H-100 is good for around 4.6-4.8, bespoke water is needed beyond that.
> Good luck with the new setup


haha thanks guys - my location is a little outdated, I've been in Townsville (tropical north) for a few years now.

I'm going to have a play with this chip and see where I land, although finding an 'eco-friendly' guide is proving difficult. I'd like to keep as many power / heat reducing features functional as I can, like my old Phenom that I had at 4.06 but would still behave like a factory setup and downclock itself when idle. Most guides I have seen on the FX processors so far say '_disable everything_' and then get started..

I'll see how I go anyway. After I've had a bit of a play with the CPU, the RAM may get some attention since this stuff (Dominator GT) should hopefully have some room to move.

Lastly, yes a water loop is on the cards with this new combo, but I'm going to do it properly and upgrade GPU and incorporate that as well.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I decided to run memtest64 on two of my supposed good memory sticks. I felt a little exposed after my last experience. The good news is that the system ran for about 6 hours and survived 6.5 passes error free.
> 
> I see another value in this type of test. For a given overclock, memtest64 has a main purpose of testing the memory alone for all intents purposes, and as such is not stressing the CPU.
> 
> So if this test passes, but then IBT fails, does that conclusively point to CPU as the weak link? This sounds like a noob question I know, but I want to be certain that the combination of CPU and memory stress testing done in IBT doesn't expose some other type of memory failure mechanism that memtest64 itself doesn't account for.


try prime95

the weak link could also be in the NB or even the power supply on long test

or the software drivers or the operating system


----------



## gr8sho

You could always update your profile...









Anyway, I run with CnQ enabled when I do my runs and don't believe I'm seeing any ill effects. Unfortunately CnQ does not reduce CPUNB voltage commensurate with Vcore. PhenomMSRTweaker used to that nicely. MSIA does a decent job controlling GPU power when idle too. Hopefully you have AC where your rig is to help.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> try prime95
> the weak link could also be in the NB or even the power supply on long test
> or the software drivers or the operating system


My hunch is the IMC is the weak link. I jacked the CPU/NB up to about 1.5V but P95 still dropped a core after a few hours. But then I did also try running the CPU/NB at 2250MHz and the results were still the same. Core 5. Vcore was also up past 1.5V.
The PSU should have enough balls to keep up. All drivers up to date.

If you have any other suggestions to make P95 work, I'd love to hear it. The target speed was ~4.9GHz. P95 is the only test program I can't get to run reliably, hence I stay away from using the term "stable".


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> You could always update your profile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I run with CnQ enabled when I do my runs and don't believe I'm seeing any ill effects. Unfortunately CnQ does not reduce CPUNB voltage commensurate with Vcore. PhenomMSRTweaker used to that nicely. MSIA does a decent job controlling GPU power when idle too. Hopefully you have AC where your rig is to help.


Updated.

Thanks for that info - is there a multiplier limit above which CnQ no longer functions on the 8350? From memory it was 19.5 or something on the 955BE. Also what's the general consensus with FSB vs multi-only overclocking on this combo? My phenom was really the only thing I've ever OC'd with any great degree of care (and success) and I know that liked a healthy FSB OC.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Updated.
> 
> Thanks for that info - is there a multiplier limit above which CnQ no longer functions on the 8350? From memory it was 19.5 or something on the 955BE. Also what's the general consensus with FSB vs multi-only overclocking on this combo? My phenom was really the only thing I've ever OC'd with any great degree of care (and success) and I know that liked a healthy FSB OC.


C&Q does not function above 259MHz on the ref clock. 259 it works but 260 it does not. I can't say about a multiplier.
Isn't the same as the CHIV where it was the multiplier limiting it's use.

gr8sho:
I'd have to argue that point about no ill effects running C&Q while stress testing. My system deff has issues when I try running C&Q with higher OC's due to voltage spikes.
Wait and enable it after you're done testing.


----------



## savage1987

Oh so that multiplier limit was a board quirk? I always assumed it was CPU related.

Good to know







thanks.


----------



## Los Hog

Have a problem







one day out of the blue I had a boot error of ( USB device over current status ) and it turns of the PC in 15 secs.
I have no front panel, I unplugged all USB devices from the back still no luck







. Is it replace motor board time ? Or is there something else I can try?
Thanks for any help


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> C&Q does not function above 259MHz on the ref clock. 259 it works but 260 it does not. I can't say about a multiplier.
> Isn't the same as the CHIV where it was the multiplier limiting it's use.


Very timely. Did not know and was in the process of slowly tweaking this value upward. I would have hit 260 and then said, ***!
Quote:


> gr8sho:
> I'd have to argue that point about no ill effects running C&Q while stress testing. My system deff has issues when I try running C&Q with higher OC's due to voltage spikes.
> Wait and enable it after you're done testing.


After I wrote that post I started having second thoughts, and so I was thinking to have another go at it with CnQ disabled. Have nothing to lose really but the time to do it.

Are there any other applications out there besides the Mersennes program that demand this level precision?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Los Hog*
> 
> Have a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one day out of the blue I had a boot error of ( USB device over current status ) and it turns of the PC in 15 secs.
> I have no front panel, I unplugged all USB devices from the back still no luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Is it replace motor board time ? Or is there something else I can try?
> Thanks for any help


Just from a diagnostic perspective, can you turn off all USB options in BIOS and see what happens.


----------



## Los Hog

As my keyboard is USB when I plug it in I can't use it to get into the bios


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Updated.
> 
> Thanks for that info - is there a multiplier limit above which CnQ no longer functions on the 8350? From memory it was 19.5 or something on the 955BE. Also what's the general consensus with FSB vs multi-only overclocking on this combo? My phenom was really the only thing I've ever OC'd with any great degree of care (and success) and I know that liked a healthy FSB OC.


I still have an M2N32-SLI build here with a 965BE. Wonderful machine. Unfortunately that board was an AM2 only version which simply meant it was easier to control the CPU with something like PhenomMSRTweaker which actually gave more control than BIOS. I used to run my 965 on air cooling alone around 3.9GHz with the IMC and NB up at 2000MHz. That combination was the best I could achieve and I understood the 250MHz ref clock value to be the top end in that type of configuration with the IMC being the weak link.

So far with the CVF and FX, I'm not seeing that exact limitation where it just falls off a cliff, but trying to push the CPU/NB past 2500MHz with the CPU up around 2.9GHz hasn't been working out for me that well. This is essentially the OC testing I'm doing now. Yes you want to push the CPU/NB as hard as possible, but not at the expense of CPU speed.

The good news is you'll experience countless hours of fun trying to find out how well your parts work together.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Los Hog*
> 
> As my keyboard is USB when I plug it in I can't use it to get into the bios


If you don't have a PS/2 keyboard laying around, do you have another USB keyboard to try.


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> So far with the CVF and FX, I'm not seeing that exact limitation where it just falls off a cliff, but trying to push the CPU/NB past 2500MHz with the CPU up around 2.9GHz hasn't been working out for me that well. This is essentially the OC testing I'm doing now. Yes you want to push the CPU/NB as hard as possible, but not at the expense of CPU speed.
> 
> The good news is you'll experience countless hours of fun trying to find out how well your parts work together.


This is basically where I am at right now, trying to find that "sweet spot" between RAM, CPU/NB, and FSB versus multiplier speeds.







So far I am just keeping the RAM at 1600 MHz ( or in that vicinity when upping the FSB value, I usually keep it one click lower than 1600 rather than one above) while testing everything else.

For the record, I am impressed with the difference between "Standard" and "Maximum" in IBT. Instead of being a less than 5 minute test, now it takes about 3-4 minutes per run, about an hour for all 20 runs. I started at stock and am slowly working up the overclock to find the unstable point voltage wise, then I will slowly increase that, etc etc.

This may take a long time, and this may sting (







), but after reading all of this information and researching everything you guys have contributed to my aim it just seems that apathy is the path to overclocking failure and potential system life span shortening, and I don't really want that.

Once I find the maximum overclock that is stable with 20 runs of IBT at Maximum, I will start with Prime and OCCT (for the 24 hour testing) and see how they fare.

As you all have undoubtedly guessed, if I have questions or questionable results, you know I will be coming here with them if I have exhausted my research and found nothing...just fair warning I suppose.


----------



## Los Hog

I found and tried PS/2 keyboard and still have the same problem


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Very timely. Did not know and was in the process of slowly tweaking this value upward. I would have hit 260 and then said, ***!
> After I wrote that post I started having second thoughts, and so I was thinking to have another go at it with CnQ disabled. Have nothing to lose really but the time to do it.
> 
> Are there any other applications out there besides the Mersennes program that demand this level precision?


i am going to disagree i have had 0 issues with cnq above 260fsb
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I still have an M2N32-SLI build here with a 965BE. Wonderful machine. Unfortunately that board was an AM2 only version which simply meant it was easier to control the CPU with something like PhenomMSRTweaker which actually gave more control than BIOS. I used to run my 965 on air cooling alone around 3.9GHz with the IMC and NB up at 2000MHz. That combination was the best I could achieve and I understood the 250MHz ref clock value to be the top end in that type of configuration with the IMC being the weak link.
> 
> So far with the CVF and FX, I'm not seeing that exact limitation where it just falls off a cliff, but trying to push the CPU/NB past 2500MHz with the CPU up around 2.9GHz hasn't been working out for me that well. This is essentially the OC testing I'm doing now. Yes you want to push the CPU/NB as hard as possible, but not at the expense of CPU speed.
> 
> The good news is you'll experience countless hours of fun trying to find out how well your parts work together.


easy 1.2-1.3v llc high or extreme on cpu/nb = 2600cpu/nb

2700 is where i am struggling

lastly here is an update on quadfiring
quick update guys !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well guys... . quad looks sick...
> 
> but first here is a taste. just a very quick and dirty OC nothing is optimized
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7031085
> you may or may not notice is onry 3x 7970.... yea that is accurate...
> 
> like i said quad fire looks awesome. but i need a 90deg adapter... which will be on order for pcie for this to work should get it wed-thurs and will have t . some new fittings, and my dual MCP35x pumps installed along with my new fans that i just didnt want to take the time to do this time round.
> 
> so
> now for the pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LOTS AND LOTS OF BIG PICS !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also huge thanks to red. this would not of happened without him ~!~


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Very timely. Did not know and was in the process of slowly tweaking this value upward. I would have hit 260 and then said, ***!


Just found it (divider) Friday and by pure luck I was paying attention.
The CHIV-F uses the 18.5 CPU multiplier to disable C&Q which leaves the Ref Clock wide open if you run C&Q.

I can also run a 300MHz x 16 with Dram at 2408MHz and a 2700MHz HT and NB freq. But just hate not running C&Q.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Just found it (divider) Friday and by pure luck I was paying attention.
> The CHIV-F uses the 18.5 CPU multiplier to disable C&Q which leaves the Ref Clock wide open if you run C&Q.
> 
> I can also run a 300MHz x 16 with Dram at 2408MHz and a 2700MHz HT and NB freq. But just hate not running C&Q.


again gonna argue with that i can run 200x26.5 and use cnq np

i can also run 300x16.5 and have cnq work i can post screens later tonight if you want


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i am going to disagree i have had 0 issues with cnq above 260fsb


We need to talk lol.
Which bios are you running?
1302 for me. Anything above 259 MHz = no C&Q.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Mega Man

latest bios
running stability tests atm
and gotta clean or wifes will killz meh

just to clarify you are using offset have apm AND cnq on and windows will allow it to throttle right?

edit i take that back. second to latest bios


----------



## Los Hog

Lol well thanks for the "help"


----------



## Mega Man

sorry i am not that familiar with that. have ytou tried contacting asus


----------



## Los Hog

No I wanted to try here first in the past I always found that the people here where smarter and more helpful than any hotline help . But I guess I found a problem that is even beyond the people here


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Los Hog*
> 
> As my keyboard is USB when I plug it in I can't use it to get into the bios


I meant to mention that I have seen that error message when a USB cable was plugged into a 4 port hub that was unpowered. I used to do this because I have a set of external drives I use for backup storage and run the power for all of it off a dedicated power strip. However the CVF doesn't seem to like having a USB port plugged that way and complains. Once I disconnected the cable from the hub, the error messages stopped;.


----------



## Los Hog

Is it posable to have a short in the plugin ??


----------



## ThisMaySting

After all morning of working my way up the "ladder" here I am at 4800 stable IBT Maximum 20 runs. My RAM is running at 1600 MHz, but using DOCP honestly it really tightened my timings and I was pleasantly surprised about this. I never really messed with DOCP. I just always kept everything manual and kept stock timings. Nice to see that DOCP actually works as intended and took a lot of the guess work on my end out of it!

Here are the screens with CPUID on top of the stress test. Again, this is just simple "progression", I am not done, I am going to see if I can get past my 5 GHz "wall", but even 4.9 would be awesome at this point. Once I find the highest stable overclock with these IBT settings, it's Prime and OCCT time.


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Los Hog*
> 
> Is it posable to have a short in the plugin ??


When you ay "plugin" are you referring to where the AC adapter plugs into the hub? I've had that problem in the past, the old hub I used had an indicator light that would turn on when it recognized power from AC. I used to have to spin the female end of the plug while it was plugged in sometimes in order for the light to actually come on, indicating there was some kind of intermittency (Is this an actual word? Forum dictionary says "no"...) in either the plug or the receptacle.

I found another plug with the same AC/DC input/output values, used a universal adapter for the female plug, and found that it indeed was the old plug at fault, not the hub socket. I no longer use the hub as I have zero need for it, but I am hoping this helps you out a bit, along with what gr8sho posted.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> again gonna argue with that i can run 200x26.5 and use cnq np
> 
> i can also run 300x16.5 and have cnq work i can post screens later tonight if you want


That works for me thanks!
I just confirmed again no matter what bios settings I try none allow me to see C&Q at 300 x 16.
Yes I use offset voltages
Yes to "balanced" setting in win power options
Usually I run with C&Q enabled and than have APM Master Mode set to auto.
I've tried with APM set to enabled, same result.

C&Q is fine till I go past the 259MHz mark.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> That works for me thanks!
> I just confirmed again no matter what bios settings I try none allow me to see C&Q at 300 x 16.
> Yes I use offset voltages
> Yes to "balanced" setting in win power options
> Usually I run with C&Q enabled and than have APM Master Mode set to auto.
> I've tried with APM set to enabled, same result.
> 
> C&Q is fine till I go past the 259MHz mark.


I have a non-Z, but CnQ works at 260MHz for me.

Question about running @ 300MHz. All things being equal, are there any downsides to running up there?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> After all morning of working my way up the "ladder" here I am at 4800 stable IBT Maximum 20 runs. My RAM is running at 1600 MHz, but using DOCP honestly it really tightened my timings and I was pleasantly surprised about this. I never really messed with DOCP. I just always kept everything manual and kept stock timings. Nice to see that DOCP actually works as intended and took a lot of the guess work on my end out of it!
> 
> Here are the screens with CPUID on top of the stress test. Again, this is just simple "progression", I am not done, I am going to see if I can get past my 5 GHz "wall", but even 4.9 would be awesome at this point. Once I find the highest stable overclock with these IBT settings, it's Prime and OCCT time.


DOCP is just AMDs name for the same INTEL XMP idea of reading certain profile values off the DIMMs.

Your sig says you have 2133 MHz Snipers. If that's what you you bought, then DOCP should have offered you that speed and the rest of associated timings.

And, good luck running Prime95. Just a warning here if you want to get my attention, you have to go past 3 hours without dropping a core.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Los Hog*
> 
> Is it posable to have a short in the plugin ??


Yes. If the tabs inside the connector housing got bent back, you may have a short. Should be easy to spot.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> easy 1.2-1.3v llc high or extreme on cpu/nb = 2600cpu/nb
> 
> 2700 is where i am struggling


How fast are you running CPU and DRAM, please?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Just found it (divider) Friday and by pure luck I was paying attention.
> The CHIV-F uses the 18.5 CPU multiplier to disable C&Q which leaves the Ref Clock wide open if you run C&Q.
> 
> I can also run a 300MHz x 16 with Dram at 2408MHz and a 2700MHz HT and NB freq. But just hate not running C&Q.


Wow. I have to try that here shortly once my next test completes.

Seems that any time I try to take a next step, I get hosed on IBT Max on the 3rd pass.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> That works for me thanks!
> I just confirmed again no matter what bios settings I try none allow me to see C&Q at 300 x 16.
> Yes I use offset voltages
> Yes to "balanced" setting in win power options
> Usually I run with C&Q enabled and than have APM Master Mode set to auto.
> I've tried with APM set to enabled, same result.
> 
> C&Q is fine till I go past the 259MHz mark.


One other point on this topic. I'm also running C1E and Core C6 state enabled. This probably shouldn't make a difference but I thought I would throw it out there.

Also, I don't remember if said this in an earlier post, been writing a lot. My P95 test with all APM stuff off was unsuccessful.
Core 5 and 7 dropped out.


----------



## Los Hog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Los Hog*
> 
> Is it posable to have a short in the plugin ??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. If the tabs inside the connector housing got bent back, you may have a short. Should be easy to spot.
Click to expand...

Took my flashlight and found it bent back just like you said !! Everything working good now. THIS is why I don't call Asus line !! 99% of the problems I ever had the people here have the answer !!
Thank gr8sho and +1rep to you sir !!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I have a non-Z, but CnQ works at 260MHz for me.
> 
> Question about running @ 300MHz. All things being equal, are there any downsides to running up there?


more volts but that is assuming you push it farther.
the only advantage to fsb ocing is being able to use lower multipliers for ram ( some ram does not like going above some multis ) and higher HT whichis why i am trying for it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> How fast are you running CPU and DRAM, please?


@300fxb ~ 4900-5000 usually it sits at 4950
not completely stable working on that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Los Hog*
> 
> Took my flashlight and found it bent back just like you said !! Everything working good now. THIS is why I don't call Asus line !! 99% of the problems I ever had the people here have the answer !!
> Thank gr8sho and +1rep to you sir !!


glad someone figured it out for you . but where was the short the i/o on the mobo? if so be careful i never have seen that on the i/o and iirc you said it happens when the keyboard was plugged in or unplugged.

sandman this is @ 16.5x300 {right click +view image}


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Your sig says you have 2133 MHz Snipers. If that's what you you bought, then DOCP should have offered you that speed and the rest of associated timings.


Yeah, I seriously needed to update my rig (sig rig). I just did, I have not been running those Snipers since January. I have been running RIpjaws X 2133 sticks since then...thanks for reminding me that my sig was out of date.









Since I have a raid in WoW in about 2 hours, I will start the Prime run after that, over night, and into tomorrow night to see what happens. Trust me, I am not trying to get anyone's attention here, not intentionally anyway...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Los Hog*
> 
> Took my flashlight and found it bent back just like you said !! Everything working good now. THIS is why I don't call Asus line !! 99% of the problems I ever had the people here have the answer !!
> Thank gr8sho and +1rep to you sir !!


Thanks!


----------



## Los Hog

@ Mega Man , the short was a bent pin in the USB socket. My son unplugged my head set to use on his ps3 ( he broke his) and when he plugged it back in some kind of way one of the pins bent back







had to use a micro flat screw driver to bend it back . I put tape across the port so I don't use it again
Can't lie though I was so mad I was foaming at the mouth with my eyes rolled back in my head


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Los Hog*
> 
> @ Mega Man , the short was a bent pin in the USB socket. My son unplugged my head set to use on his ps3 ( he broke his) and when he plugged it back in some kind of way one of the pins bent back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to use a micro flat screw driver to bend it back . I put tape across the port so I don't use it again
> Can't lie though I was so mad I was foaming at the mouth with my eyes rolled back in my head


lol i understand you can still use that port as long as the pin makes contact properly though i cant tell you how many times i have had to fix mini and micro cables. ( usually i just pinch the housing ) unfortunately my work does not allow me to be dainty with meh usb


----------



## gr8sho

I tried to boot the machine with CPU Frequency set to 300MHz. Was greeted with a repeating pattern of one long beep followed by two short ones.

CPU multi was set to 16, NB and HT to 2400, and DRAM to 1600. I'm sure I'm missing something obvious. Could use some help.


----------



## Mega Man

you need to up your volts as well


----------



## gr8sho

Can you be more specific on which ones? Vcore and CPU/NB are 1.5 and 1.4v respectively.

Does DRAM need more too ? NB HT?


----------



## Mega Man

nb nb ht


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I was looking to see your solution on how to get the 4th GPU onto the Z. Have you decided how to do that? Mounting, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> stealing reds idea with one of these
> 
> *please note pics are for reference i paid 57+ shipping for mine not on ebay but made here in the usa !~ i can provide links if you need.
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=pci-e+riser+x16&_frs=1
> meh ill just provide links
> http://www.adexelec.com/pciexp.htm#PE-FLEX16R
> 
> m/n is PE-FLEX16R-G2-A6"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG_Xpander/
> not sure where you can get it though these days, pretty sure its compatible with the crosshair...
Click to expand...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nb nb ht


How much are you running at 300


----------



## gr8sho

Missed it by that much!

Hey, this looks promising.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sandman this is @ 16.5x300 {right click +view image}


Thanks for the snip! I never doubted you but it does feel better actually seeing it work like it should. (well sort of)
I've had this board since first release and can't ever remember seeing C&Q function much above 260MHz.
I'm at a lose here now lol. I must be over looking something stupid.

I noticed you're on bios version 1402, ( I was on 1302) and foolishly thought perhaps that was the issue and flashed to 1503 and still have same results.
I think I've ruled out windows being tweaked by OCing as Ive tried 4 different OS on three different drives and still no joy. Acts exactly the same on all of them.

Here's what the OC profile looks like


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















Windows Power Options is set to balanced.
WTH am I over looking here?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*


HAHA I was waiting for that... shame you cant really do something like that unless you had a server board and a few riser cables...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Windows Power Options is set to balanced.
> WTH am I over looking here?


I'm not sure if this matters, but my Win 7 power plan is set to High Performance. And Core C6 State and CiE options are enabled.

Thanks for sharing your profile.


----------



## gr8sho

For whatever reason, I can't boot the machine with CPU Frequency set to 300. After the machine recovers, it shows 2400MHz speed for the DRAM and ignores what I set it to. I'm not sure that's a BIOS limitation or bug, but my PC12800 ram can't handle that speed.

I'll post over on the ROG board too.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*


KILL IT WITH FIRE!!! IM SURE THAT RIG IS SKYNET'S CORE!!!


----------



## richie_2010

Would that thing work


----------



## gr8sho

It was a joke. The pose alone was a dead giveaway.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Would that thing work


obviously not in that setup, you would be splitting it over one source slot and each one needs two slots each...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> For whatever reason, I can't boot the machine with CPU Frequency set to 300. After the machine recovers, it shows 2400MHz speed for the DRAM and ignores what I set it to. I'm not sure that's a BIOS limitation or bug, but my PC12800 ram can't handle that speed.
> 
> I'll post over on the ROG board too.


I've done a little more isolation on the issue and have determined that at 295MHz, BIOS will kick the memory speed up to 2400MHz. Looks like I found a bug. You can see it in the attached image. The selected speed versus what BIOS is set to run at (values in upper part of image).


----------



## gr8sho

My Snipers seem good to about 1700MHz @9-9-9-24 timings. If I want to push up beyond 1700MHz to accommodate CPU OC, would I simply bump the timings to 10-10-10-27 or something like that?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Can you be more specific on which ones? Vcore and CPU/NB are 1.5 and 1.4v respectively.
> 
> Does DRAM need more too ? NB HT?


cpu/nb voltage should not be up at 1.4 v that is too high and is going to cause a whole lot of heat for very small performance gain. 1.35 volts is a good limit for cpu/nb. Unless this is simply a one time deal for a benchmark. I would not go over 1.35 v 24/7.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I've done a little more isolation on the issue and have determined that at 295MHz, BIOS will kick the memory speed up to 2400MHz. Looks like I found a bug. You can see it in the attached image. The selected speed versus what BIOS is set to run at (values in upper part of image).


"AI tuner; DOCP "
what does that actually do...?

apart from that you might have found something around the lines of a minimum memory multiplier...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> "AI tuner; DOCP "
> what does that actually do...?
> 
> apart from that you might have found something around the lines of a minimum memory multiplier...


You mean an undocumented no charge feature?














No idea. To me it's a bug because the selected choices are allowed but don't work as intended. In other words if you tell it to do A but does B instead, that's not right. Now if I told it to boot into 2400MHz memory speed on purpose with 1600MHz parts, then I get what I deserve.

As for the DOCP setting, I can probably flip that back to Manual now. It's intended purpose is to read the XMP profile off the DRAM DIMM and set timings accordingly. XMP = Intel, DOCP = AMD.

I think I bought these particular parts at the time because of ratings and price. But if you read the product packaging, it talks about being tailor made for Intel and makes no mention of AMD.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> cpu/nb voltage should not be up at 1.4 v that is too high and is going to cause a whole lot of heat for very small performance gain. 1.35 volts is a good limit for cpu/nb. Unless this is simply a one time deal for a benchmark. I would not go over 1.35 v 24/7.


Point taken, but in that particular run I wanted a safety margin. As long as I can cool it well enough and it doesn't destabilitze the run or otherwise cause problems, I'm not concerned. I'm benching at the moment.

FWIW, I just finished another run and noticed that setting LLC on HIGH for CPU/NB is worth 0.5V uplift of that voltage. So 1.35 becomes 1.4V .


----------



## ThisMaySting

Still creeping up with IBT, at 4.9GHz right now stable Maximum 20 runs, I just think this chip is limited to 4.9 unless I spend some money on a MCP655 and a Koolance CPU block, honestly, the H100i cannot keep up at anything over 1.55 volts and I am going to need more than that to get this thing 5.0 GHz stable.

Happy with 4.9 though, now to run Prime95 for 24...here's the IBT results:

P.S. I was a little concerned about the 67C maximum temp, it actually hit 66C first for a second, then on a "further in" run (I think run number 11?) it hit 67C for a second, maybe two tops. I am not worried about it with IBT for this reason, but I know Prime will probably hold it at those temps longer.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I've done a little more isolation on the issue and have determined that at 295MHz, BIOS will kick the memory speed up to 2400MHz. Looks like I found a bug. You can see it in the attached image. The selected speed versus what BIOS is set to run at (values in upper part of image).


Could it be due to running DOCP and not really a bug?
Try manually entering current settings instead of DOCP.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Could it be due to running DOCP and not really a bug?
> Try manually entering current settings instead of DOCP.


Could it be because of DOCP? Yes. Is it a bug? I still think so.

I was going to flip things to Manual and then realized I would have to redo the entire profile set. I will get around to it, but I want to do it carefully to make sure I don't overlook anything.

In the process of looking at this, I realized that DOCP is more than just reading some info off of DIMMs, but has this nifty automatic nature to it be providing proper selection choices, for instance if I modify CPU Bus it will compute the values for the other settings.

The reason I think it's a bug is because it's allowing one to pick a value but then failing to honor it after I commit the changes to BIOS and restart the machine. If the choice made wasn't valid, it should not be allowed to be chosen. As I said earlier, I wouldn't consciously choose to try and boot the machine with my memory running that fast (2400MHz)


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Still creeping up with IBT, at 4.9GHz right now stable Maximum 20 runs, I just think this chip is limited to 4.9 unless I spend some money on a MCP655 and a Koolance CPU block, honestly, the H100i cannot keep up at anything over 1.55 volts and I am going to need more than that to get this thing 5.0 GHz stable.
> 
> Happy with 4.9 though, now to run Prime95 for 24...here's the IBT results:
> 
> P.S. I was a little concerned about the 67C maximum temp, it actually hit 66C first for a second, then on a "further in" run (I think run number 11?) it hit 67C for a second, maybe two tops. I am not worried about it with IBT for this reason, but I know Prime will probably hold it at those temps longer.


I forgot if you told me you have one set of fans of two on that H100i

I can almost reach 5.0GHz with 1.5V.

Your pics have some interesting info. It looks as if your DRAM is running at 1600MHz, but should be at 2133 according your sig. And more importantly, your Speed and execution times are 2x what I'm seeing. The main setup difference is I am pushing FSB and you chose to leave it stock, which is fine.

Yes, Prime95 is the most aggressive stress program, so expect a few more degrees C. I am interested to see how well your system holds up.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Thanks for the snip! I never doubted you but it does feel better actually seeing it work like it should. (well sort of)
> I've had this board since first release and can't ever remember seeing C&Q function much above 260MHz.
> I'm at a lose here now lol. I must be over looking something stupid.
> 
> I noticed you're on bios version 1402, ( I was on 1302) and foolishly thought perhaps that was the issue and flashed to 1503 and still have same results.
> I think I've ruled out windows being tweaked by OCing as Ive tried 4 different OS on three different drives and still no joy. Acts exactly the same on all of them.
> 
> Here's what the OC profile looks like
> Windows Power Options is set to balanced.
> WTH am I over looking here?


try turning extreme tweaking off to my understanding you dont need it without l2n anywho
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Could it be because of DOCP? Yes. Is it a bug? I still think so.
> 
> I was going to flip things to Manual and then realized I would have to redo the entire profile set. I will get around to it, but I want to do it carefully to make sure I don't overlook anything.
> 
> In the process of looking at this, I realized that DOCP is more than just reading some info off of DIMMs, but has this nifty automatic nature to it be providing proper selection choices, for instance if I modify CPU Bus it will compute the values for the other settings.
> 
> The reason I think it's a bug is because it's allowing one to pick a value but then failing to honor it after I commit the changes to BIOS and restart the machine. If the choice made wasn't valid, it should not be allowed to be chosen. As I said earlier, I wouldn't consciously choose to try and boot the machine with my memory running that fast (2400MHz)


or it could be a bad bios flash
or a bad bios chip
or a bad part on your board.
how can you say it is a bug if you are the only one who found it ? and with so little research into if it is your board, that bios flash ect


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> or it could be a bad bios flash
> or a bad bios chip
> or a bad part on your board.
> how can you say it is a bug if you are the only one who found it ? and with so little research into if it is your board, that bios flash ect


The information was provided to ASUS. They can choose to look into it or not.

You appear to be running at 2400MHz, so you would not see this problem anyway. I'm sure you'll correct me if I'm wrong.









If anyone would like to try and reproduce the scenario, it is easy enough to do with PC12800 DRAM.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> You mean an undocumented no charge feature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea. To me it's a bug because the selected choices are allowed but don't work as intended. In other words if you tell it to do A but does B instead, that's not right. Now if I told it to boot into 2400MHz memory speed on purpose with 1600MHz parts, then I get what I deserve.
> 
> As for the DOCP setting, I can probably flip that back to Manual now. It's intended purpose is to read the XMP profile off the DRAM DIMM and set timings accordingly. XMP = Intel, DOCP = AMD.
> 
> I think I bought these particular parts at the time because of ratings and price. But if you read the product packaging, it talks about being tailor made for Intel and makes no mention of AMD.


whoawhoawhoa, your using an automatic ram configuration feature and getting bad ram frequencies...?









should be manual really, wouldn't surprise me if that's the cause or at least part of it, my board (non-Z) doesn't have that so I had to do all my ram settings manually...

also be sure your rebooting and re-entering after changes to be sure values are correct, if you changed that to manual your RAM settings will likely change again...

oh and all your RAM settings are saved in each BIOS profile you save, use them.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> The information was provided to ASUS. They can choose to look into it or not.
> 
> You appear to be running at 2400MHz, so you would not see this problem anyway. I'm sure you'll correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone would like to try and reproduce the scenario, it is easy enough to do with PC12800 DRAM.


so the answer is you assume it is a glitch but there is no way for you to know. i think the bios is fine. i can easily test it, may even do it later. i am running 2400 but i have several sets of 1600 ram.

even going beyond that. it still does not mean your assumption is correct.

the sad thing is in what you said
"they can look into it" why dont you want to know if you have a faulty component or worse a bad bios flash ?


----------



## gr8sho

It's not that your board doesn't have it. Mine is the same. You're probably not being offered the choice if your DRAM does not have an XMP profile on it.

Don't knock it until you try it. The idea that it seeds a set of starter info from which you can then customize ain't bad.

And yes, once I set it to Manual, I have to redo pretty much everything it appears at least on the CPU, DRAM and DigiVRM pages.

In all honesty, I had completely forgotten I was using DOCP. because I pretty much set everything myself after getting the DRAM started.

I must sound very noobish.







Of course I use profiles.but those are all essentially obsolete I think once I switch over to Manual.

And to your point about it being the reason I can't dance at 300, that may very well be true, and if that's the case, so be it. At least one less mystery to worry about. I'm glad you pointed it out because no one else did so far.


----------



## Mega Man

1 all my sets of ram have xmp profiles.
2 i never said anything about differing boards. i did say i dont think it is a glitch ..


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> It's not that your board doesn't have it. Mine is the same. You're probably not being offered the choice if your DRAM does not have an XMP profile on it.
> 
> Don't knock it until you try it. The idea that it seeds a set of starter info from which you can then customize ain't bad.
> 
> And yes, once I set it to Manual, I have to redo pretty much everything it appears at least on the CPU, DRAM and DigiVRM pages.
> 
> In all honesty, I had completely forgotten I was using DOCP. because I pretty much set everything myself after getting the DRAM started.
> 
> I must sound very noobish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I use profiles.but those are all essentially obsolete I think once I switch over to Manual.
> 
> And to your point about it being the reason I can't dance at 300, that may very well be true, and if that's the case, so be it. At least one less mystery to worry about. I'm glad you pointed it out because no one else did so far.


Vengeance has an XMP profile, still had to do the whole thing manually...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so the answer is you assume it is a glitch but there is no way for you to know. i think the bios is fine. i can easily test it, may even do it later. i am running 2400 but i have several sets of 1600 ram.
> 
> even going beyond that. it still does not mean your assumption is correct.
> 
> the sad thing is in what you said
> "they can look into it" why dont you want to know if you have a faulty component or worse a bad bios flash ?


Of course I'm concerned about those things.

There are a number of things I can do. But my biggest priority going forward is to get off of DOCP. If I can still reproduce it on Manual, I'm sure I'll start into clearing CMOS and reflashing BIOS.

If you are willing to try the experiment yourself, that would be appreciated here.

One of the reasons I reckon this may not have been reported is likely the rare nature of the test. I'm not sure how many people are A) using DOCP for this type of benchmarking and B) running FSB up at 300MHz using PC12800 DRAM.

On a slightly related note, had a successful 10 pass run and hit 4999.1MHz. Woot!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 all my sets of ram have xmp profiles.
> 2 i never said anything about differing boards. i did say i dont think it is a glitch ..


Sorry, that was meant for Paul. Your post came in while I was typing it up...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Vengeance has an XMP profile, still had to do the whole thing manually...


But you said you didn't see DOCP offered as a choice in BIOS?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> But you said you didn't see DOCP offered as a choice in BIOS?


yea that's kinda what I meant, don't think the non-Z has the possibility of reading memory profiles bar the stock settings...

sure it has a *reader* in the BIOS that allows me to read each setting and apply them, but you cant tell it to apply them automatically or anything...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> yea that's kinda what I meant, don't think the non-Z has the possibility of reading memory profiles bar the stock settings...
> 
> sure it has a *reader* in the BIOS that allows me to read each setting and apply them, but you cant tell it to apply them automatically or anything...


Here's my experience.

When I first setup the new system, i used Manual mode. And this worked fine.

However at some point I realized BIOS was using default timings for the DRAM, presumably from SPD, CL=11 and so on. As I'm not comfortable with all the DRAM settings, I stumbled onto DOCP, which was new to me at the time. DOCP is DRAM Overclocking Profile. Once I set that option, all the proper timings from the XMP data was populated in the BIOS screen. From that point forward, I was able to adjust all the other BIOS options I needed. Items I didn't need to worry about were set automatically, and those that I wanted to manipulate were available. So in a sense it is a semi-automatic method to setup the system.

DOCP has served me well for a long time. Venturing into the 300MHz FSB arena was just one of those things I wanted to try just to see if I could do it. The rest you know.

I don't view DOCP as a bad thing. In fact I found it to be quite useful. This is all on a vanilla CVF board.

_The conversion from DOCP to Manual turned out to be much simpler than I thought. All I need to do was set the values on the DRAM Timing panel, and then the CPU speed settings I wanted on the main page. The rest of the settings like voltages, drive strength, DigiVRM all remained intact. So using DOCP to start into OC endeavor is not that bad and easy to convert to full manual._


----------



## gr8sho

Running in manual mode made no difference in terms of the 300 MHz FSB attempt.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Thanks for the snip! I never doubted you but it does feel better actually seeing it work like it should. (well sort of)
> I've had this board since first release and can't ever remember seeing C&Q function much above 260MHz.
> I'm at a lose here now lol. I must be over looking something stupid.
> 
> I noticed you're on bios version 1402, ( I was on 1302) and foolishly thought perhaps that was the issue and flashed to 1503 and still have same results.
> I think I've ruled out windows being tweaked by OCing as Ive tried 4 different OS on three different drives and still no joy. Acts exactly the same on all of them.
> 
> Here's what the OC profile looks like
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows Power Options is set to balanced.
> WTH am I over looking here?


I have thought:

try AI Overclock Tuner in anything but Manual


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Here's my experience.
> 
> When I first setup the new system, i used Manual mode. And this worked fine.
> 
> However at some point I realized BIOS was using default timings for the DRAM, presumably from SPD, CL=11 and so on. As I'm not comfortable with all the DRAM settings, I stumbled onto DOCP, which was new to me at the time. DOCP is DRAM Overclocking Profile. Once I set that option, all the proper timings from the XMP data was populated in the BIOS screen. From that point forward, I was able to adjust all the other BIOS options I needed. Items I didn't need to worry about were set automatically, and those that I wanted to manipulate were available. So in a sense it is a semi-automatic method to setup the system.
> 
> DOCP has served me well for a long time. Venturing into the 300MHz FSB arena was just one of those things I wanted to try just to see if I could do it. The rest you know.
> 
> I don't view DOCP as a bad thing. In fact I found it to be quite useful. This is all on a vanilla CVF board.
> 
> _The conversion from DOCP to Manual turned out to be much simpler than I thought. All I need to do was set the values on the DRAM Timing panel, and then the CPU speed settings I wanted on the main page. The rest of the settings like voltages, drive strength, DigiVRM all remained intact. So using DOCP to start into OC endeavor is not that bad and easy to convert to full manual._


I like DOCP very much it is a good place to start


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> I have thought:
> try AI Overclock Tuner in anything but Manual


how about no
(half joke)

but you could try that and see what effect it has, though I stopped using AI suit ages ago due to it just being too buggy and impractical to be worth it...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> I like DOCP very much it is a good place to start


In retrospect, I'm hard pressed to think what the real differences are between Manual and DOCP. They are almost identical except for pre-populating the DRAM timings. Even in Manual mode, the Auto assist is there for pretty much all the choices if one wanted to use it.


----------



## Tweeky

I use DOCP and leave it there and overclock from there


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> how about no
> (half joke)
> 
> but you could try that and see what effect it has, though *I stopped using AI suit ages ago due to it just being too buggy and impractical to be worth it*...


...+1 to this.....coupled with other monitoring softwares it was hell....dont laugh.... even my AV was bugged! nothing "weird" happened here since i uninstalled it (except what came from my too enthousiast OCing trys )


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> ...+1 to this.....coupled with other monitoring softwares it was hell....dont laugh.... even my AV was bugged! nothing "weird" happened here since i uninstalled it (except what came from my too enthousiast OCing trys )


I don't use AIS either. As for monitoring software, I've made a lot of effort to trim down the amount of these tools I use and take extra care that no two tools touch the same sensor. You'll see a slimmer output from HWINFO64 in an upcoming post. This particular tool is highly useful due to the amount of control you can apply to the sensors component to focus on just those important sensors you want to keep track of.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I don't use AIS either. As for monitoring software, I've made a lot of effort to trim down the amount of these tools I use and take extra care that no two tools touch the same sensor. You'll see a slimmer output from HWINFO64 in an upcoming post. This particular tool is highly useful due to the amount of control you can apply to the sensors component to focus on just those important sensors you want to keep track of.


lol....we landed on same conclusions again....it s the last one i m using (with it s very nice gadget)


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I forgot if you told me you have one set of fans of two on that H100i
> 
> I can almost reach 5.0GHz with 1.5V.
> 
> Your pics have some interesting info. It looks as if your DRAM is running at 1600MHz, but should be at 2133 according your sig. And more importantly, your Speed and execution times are 2x what I'm seeing. The main setup difference is I am pushing FSB and you chose to leave it stock, which is fine.
> 
> Yes, Prime95 is the most aggressive stress program, so expect a few more degrees C. I am interested to see how well your system holds up.


I am using the two SP120s that come with the H100i. They are set up in push, and I have them exhausting out the top of the case. Yes, my DRAM is running at 1600 despite being 2133 MHz RAM. I wanted to start the RAM clock off slow (1600 MHz) and move my way up when I found my sweet spot in IBT. I am going to leave it at 1600 for the Prime run, if it passes I will raise it to 1866, start over with IBT and Prime, then on to 2133 and see what happens as well.

It's a trade off in DOCP. I am only running at 1600 MHz, but DOCP tightened up the timings to 9-9-9-24 as opposed to stock 11-11-11-30 (which I am assuming is what I am going to need to have them at for the 2133 speed). If I can get a decent timing tightening out of 1866MHz, I may not even go to 2133. We'll see I suppose.

Edit due to forgetfulness:

I forgot to mention, you may be seeing 2x the results on my IBT runs because I am utilizing the multiplier solely rather than the FSB. From what I have read (and I am sorry, the thread in which I read it escapes me atm, heck it may even be this thread!) here, it would seem that the CPU really shines in IBT and Prime using more multipliers rather than upping the FSB. I really wish I could find the link here on the forums that referenced this...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Still creeping up with IBT, at 4.9GHz right now stable Maximum 20 runs, I just think this chip is limited to 4.9 unless I spend some money on a MCP655 and a Koolance CPU block, honestly, the H100i cannot keep up at anything over 1.55 volts and I am going to need more than that to get this thing 5.0 GHz stable.
> 
> Happy with 4.9 though, now to run Prime95 for 24...here's the IBT results:
> 
> P.S. I was a little concerned about the 67C maximum temp, it actually hit 66C first for a second, then on a "further in" run (I think run number 11?) it hit 67C for a second, maybe two tops. I am not worried about it with IBT for this reason, but I know Prime will probably hold it at those temps longer.


Could have told you that. There are VERY FEW 5.0 GHZ stable overclocks on an h100i. I had an H100 and 4.82 GHJZ was my top limit with 1.56 volts cpu.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> lol....we landed on same conclusions again....it s the last one i m using (with it s very nice gadget)


For your setup there, you can pass IBT on maximum for 20 passes, yes? Are you Prime95 stable as well?


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Could have told you that. There are VERY FEW 5.0 GHZ stable overclocks on an h100i. I had an H100 and 4.82 GHJZ was my top limit with 1.56 volts cpu.


Wait, you knew this whole time and didn't say anything?







Just kidding man, just kidding.

Looks like my priorities have shifted to buying and building a custom loop for this before I move on to building my next rig.









If I play my cards right I can get two 240's in this Storm Trooper without modding it and I can also (for head room, and why not any way







) use a 120 rad in the rear exhaust. I'd like to use 60mm thick for all of them, but I have to measure first and see if that is feasible.

I don't mind it loud, which is why I plan on using all SP120's anyway, it will be loud, I am prepared for this, but I just love the performance of these fans.

EDIT: I just got myself all amped up about this and now I am going to take measurements as to what I can do with rads.







Doesn't take much, I think I am starting to get addicted to this stuff.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Wait, you knew this whole time and didn't say anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding man, just kidding.
> 
> Looks like my priorities have shifted to buying and building a custom loop for this before I move on to building my next rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I play my cards right I can get two 240's in this Storm Trooper without modding it and I can also (for head room, and why not any way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) use a 120 rad in the rear exhaust. I'd like to use 60mm thick for all of them, but I have to measure first and see if that is feasible.
> 
> I don't mind it loud, which is why I plan on using all SP120's anyway, it will be loud, I am prepared for this, but I just love the performance of these fans.
> 
> EDIT: I just got myself all amped up about this and now I am going to take measurements as to what I can do with rads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't take much, I think I am starting to get addicted to this stuff.


you can easily put a 240 in tp ( there are 2 sets of mounting holes in the top for 240 fyi one is farther from the mobo )
and another in the bottom. only problem if your psu is long it will need to push against the wires a bit .
you can also add to the front and back as well.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> For your setup there, you can pass IBT on maximum for 20 passes, yes? Are you Prime95 stable as well?


took me some time to find it back but here s the pict from this winter (it was for the 83xx database thread)

this may have change a little as ambient temp was lower than now this winter, on the other hand i ve add a thick 120 rad to my 360 in the loop :



if i recall correctly i wasnt prime stable...thought....i had 0 bsods or freezes with "my use" of the PC with theses settings (UE3 mapping, gaming, music & video converting) since that test

tbh, i stopped playing with all thoses stress tests because it was too much time consumming in my life....i had to do it again last week while building a PC for a mate (saberkitty r2.0 & 8350) and i found it boring + the poor result with a NH-U9B SE didnt worth the time spended on it....currently trying me to build a new "custom" case in an old hifi furniture (lol....equally time consumming but at least i can share this with my son)


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> I am using the two SP120s that come with the H100i. They are set up in push, and I have them exhausting out the top of the case. Yes, my DRAM is running at 1600 despite being 2133 MHz RAM. I wanted to start the RAM clock off slow (1600 MHz) and move my way up when I found my sweet spot in IBT. I am going to leave it at 1600 for the Prime run, if it passes I will raise it to 1866, start over with IBT and Prime, then on to 2133 and see what happens as well.
> 
> It's a trade off in DOCP. I am only running at 1600 MHz, but DOCP tightened up the timings to 9-9-9-24 as opposed to stock 11-11-11-30 (which I am assuming is what I am going to need to have them at for the 2133 speed). If I can get a decent timing tightening out of 1866MHz, I may not even go to 2133. We'll see I suppose.
> 
> Edit due to forgetfulness:
> 
> I forgot to mention, you may be seeing 2x the results on my IBT runs because I am utilizing the multiplier solely rather than the FSB. From what I have read (and I am sorry, the thread in which I read it escapes me atm, heck it may even be this thread!) here, it would seem that the CPU really shines in IBT and Prime using more multipliers rather than upping the FSB. I really wish I could find the link here on the forums that referenced this...


I see. If you do track that post down, I would love to read it. I don't get the logic in why running the FSB faster would make IBT run longer.

If your case allows it, and Corsair will sell you a set of those OEM SP fans, I think they do make a difference to run push/pull. You will see a little better performance on the H100i. You definitely want the 2500+ RPM variety. The H110i is also appealing to me. The 280mm radiator would fit in my HAF932 I believe.

The DRAM timings as I said are a bit of a mystery to me still. Running CL=9 vs CL=11 at those two speeds may be a wash. I don't know for sure without measuring it myself, but others likely have done this testing. I don't see anything wrong with what you're doing, but it would be interesting to see you test with the DRAM set to the proper XMP specs on your product packaging.

Right now I'm trying some experiments with this very topic. As I raise the FSB speed to get top-end, I'm finding the stock timings are giving up around 1700MHz (9-9-9-24-1T). A quick test running these Snipers at 9-10-9-28-1T survived a 3 pass test on Max, so going for the full 20 now. If that doesn't work I'll go to 10-10-10-28-1T and see if I can take the system a little higher. I'll be trying for a 20 pass max run at 5,0+.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Could have told you that. There are VERY FEW 5.0 GHZ stable overclocks on an h100i. I had an H100 and 4.82 GHJZ was my top limit with 1.56 volts cpu.


As a closed water loop, the H100i in push/pull isn't that bad. If you did have Vcore that high, I can see why the H100 would struggle.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> took me some time to find it back but here s the pict from this winter (it was for the 83xx database thread)
> 
> this may have change a little as ambient temp was lower than now this winter, on the other hand i ve add a thick 120 rad to my 360 in the loop :
> 
> if i recall correctly i wasnt prime stable...thought....i had 0 bsods or freezes with "my use" of the PC with theses settings (UE3 mapping, gaming, music & video converting) since that test
> 
> tbh, i stopped playing with all thoses stress tests because it was too much time consumming in my life....i had to do it again last week while building a PC for a mate (saberkitty r2.0 & 8350) and i found it boring + the poor result with a NH-U9B SE didnt worth the time spended on it....currently trying me to build a new "custom" case in an old hifi furniture (lol....equally time consumming but at least i can share this with my son)


Time consuming is an understatement. If you're bored and can tolerate to leave the machine on full throttle for a few hours, try that test again with IBT set to Maximum for grins.

I have to say the idea of placing a computer inside an old hifi furniture housing is very clever. I like the idea and some time down the road I hope I remember to do it.


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I see. If you do track that post down, I would love to read it. I don't get the logic in why running the FSB faster would make IBT run longer.
> 
> If your case allows it, and Corsair will sell you a set of those OEM SP fans, I think they do make a difference to run push/pull. You will see a little better performance on the H100i. You definitely want the 2500+ RPM variety. The H110i is also appealing to me. The 280mm radiator would fit in my HAF932 I believe.
> 
> The DRAM timings as I said are a bit of a mystery to me still. Running CL=9 vs CL=11 at those two speeds may be a wash. I don't know for sure without measuring it myself, but others likely have done this testing. I don't see anything wrong with what you're doing, but it would be interesting to see you test with the DRAM set to the proper XMP specs on your product packaging.
> 
> Right now I'm trying some experiments with this very topic. As I raise the FSB speed to get top-end, I'm finding the stock timings are giving up around 1700MHz (9-9-9-24-1T). A quick test running these Snipers at 9-10-9-28-1T survived a 3 pass test on Max, so going for the full 20 now. If that doesn't work I'll go to 10-10-10-28-1T and see if I can take the system a little higher. I'll be trying for a 20 pass max run at 5,0+.
> As a closed water loop, the H100i in push/pull isn't that bad. If you did have Vcore that high, I can see why the H100 would struggle.


I have been trying to replicate any relevant searches I may have done in the past to try and seek out that thread for you. I will continue because now it's driving me nuts.







I took some measurements in the case and I am going to post what I found for results in my reply to Mega Man, as these two quotes both kind of tie into it.

Funny thing about DOCP at 1866 MHz... I went into BIOS and changed DOCP to 1866 MHz, saved settings and exited (F10). The computer restarted and after POST gave me this screen that read something to the effect of not recognizing a boot device, told me to go to the "Boot" menu of BIOS and select....something, sorry I have forgotten but it was a shock to me...so I get into BIOS and I am scrolling (with keyboard) to the "Boot" tab and BIOS locks up. Now I feel every hair on the back of my neck stand up. I hard rebooted and tried again, same thing. I set the DOCP back to 1600, not a problem at all. I again restarted and went into BIOS and changed DOCP to MANUAL and MANUALLY set my RAM to 1866 with all timings on Auto. Working like a charm right now but I don't have time to run IBT tonight.

I am wondering what caused this error, twice, simply by changing the DOCP to 1866. I checked, when I changed the memory speed, the rest of the overclock settings and literally nothing else changed. I found this odd but the hairs went back down once I set it to Manual.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can easily put a 240 in tp ( there are 2 sets of mounting holes in the top for 240 fyi one is farther from the mobo )
> and another in the bottom. only problem if your psu is long it will need to push against the wires a bit .
> you can also add to the front and back as well.


Yes sir I originally tried mounting the H100i's radiator in the floor when I first put all this together, cheeky monkeys don't give you enough tubing to do so.







I took the case into the garage and measured with everything in it the way it would be, I can fit 3 240's in there. Top, bottom, and with some velcro I can mount one in the front. Despite ordering an AX-850 from Newegg and receiving this HX-850 instead (I did not feel like going through the return process so I just had them credit me the $10 difference...), I was able to really tuck those wires further back and completely clear the floor radiator mounting area.

The sad news is, up top anyway, I am not going to be able to go with a 60mm, no chance in hell. 30mm tops (no pun intended) and I am not going to be able to push and pull, just push. The other two I can use 60mm ON TOP OF being able to utilize push/pull. More radiator is more radiator is more radiator, so despite only being able to get one set of fans on the top radiator, I am still going to go with it (and the other two of course







).

I will probably use a MCP-655 for this build, I don't want to start having to find a spot for a MCP35x and a res for it. A dual bay res with the MCP655 should be more than adequate for what I am building here, with even room for an extra GTX 670 to be thrown in at some point. This will be awesome for two reasons: lower temps and I finally have my custom loop for this rig, and, when I build my second rig, now I know this rig will be all set to start folding, I have been looking into folding and I really want to join the cause, problem is this is my only build and it's obviously not properly cooled at the moment to be "safe" in my opinion.

With my next build I am going to utilize that sexy new Primochill Acrylic tubing, but for this build I am going to keep it old school and probably use clear Primochill tubing with clear liquid. It seems that the "Bloodshed Red" Primochill tubing is more like "Orange" than it is red...though I have not seen it for myself, I would hate to order it and have it be true. Clear tubing, clear liquid, and if I want to jazz it up a little I can run some cathodes or LED's, I am going to order the windowed side panel from Cooler Master for this case now.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> The sad news is, up top anyway, I am not going to be able to go with a 60mm, no chance in hell. 30mm tops (no pun intended) and I am not going to be able to push and pull, just push. The other two I can use 60mm ON TOP OF being able to utilize push/pull. More radiator is more radiator is more radiator, so despite only being able to get one set of fans on the top radiator, I am still going to go with it (and the other two of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I will probably use a MCP-655 for this build, I don't want to start having to find a spot for a MCP35x and a res for it. A dual bay res with the MCP655 should be more than adequate for what I am building here, with even room for an extra GTX 670 to be thrown in at some point. This will be awesome for two reasons: lower temps and I finally have my custom loop for this rig, and, when I build my second rig, now I know this rig will be all set to start folding, I have been looking into folding and I really want to join the cause, problem is this is my only build and it's obviously not properly cooled at the moment to be "safe" in my opinion.
> 
> With my next build I am going to utilize that sexy new Primochill Acrylic tubing, but for this build I am going to keep it old school and probably use clear Primochill tubing with clear liquid. It seems that the "Bloodshed Red" Primochill tubing is more like "Orange" than it is red...though I have not seen it for myself, I would hate to order it and have it be true. Clear tubing, clear liquid, and if I want to jazz it up a little I can run some cathodes or LED's, I am going to order the windowed side panel from Cooler Master for this case now.





well shoot random BSOD @ stock settings LOL

lost my post gonna rebuild it
your wrong. i have the same mobo and i can fit a xt45 240mm alphacool NP push pull is over rated on these thinner rads. but it is VERY VERY easy to mod the handle for this and still have it functional.
here is a video of one way to do it

someone just posted that video in the storm trooper/stryker club. but bar metal works just as well. and still just as strong.
there is a second set of mounting points further away from the mobo for 120mm fans ( only 7 holes though ) you can use. and if you do want to mod you can just move the hole away from the mobo and put a 60mm in if you want.

also for the front a basic set of "L" brackets works as well.
I HIGHLY recommend you just take the plunge and get comp fittings you can save a bundle by using and buying from swiftech. also these fans are GREAT rad fans for cheap. ( if you buy everything @ swiftech shipping is VERY reasonable )

lastly i would like to say although expensive i will never build another water loop without the swiftech QDCs they are FREAKING AWESOME !~


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Time consuming is an understatement. If you're bored and can tolerate to leave the machine on full throttle for a few hours, try that test again with IBT set to Maximum for grins.
> 
> I have to say the idea of placing a computer inside an old hifi furniture housing is very clever. I like the idea and some time down the road I hope I remember to do it.


evilgrins! i hate to do this with a room temp @ 30°c

here are 20 passes of IBT AVX on maximum....



some "additional infos":

-part of my RAM still hidden to some programs/tools.....no idea why as some others (programs) can see it
-20°c in the livingroom this winter( with the rescue window to open over 62°c)... vs 30°c now with the window already fully open
-not sure if the results i posted some posts back were on classical or on AVX version

it add some pepper over the 62°c official limit.... i launched it while going to bed but i wasnt able to sleep...so.....here i am to post the results.....is some interrest back or cant i tolerate to burn my chip while sleeping? i still asking me








it s very late.........hopefully my wife is on niteshift @ hospital and will not see this shamefull scaring late "time2sleep"


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> evilgrins! i hate to do this with a room temp @ 30°c
> 
> here are 20 passes of IBT AVX on maximum....
> 
> some "additional infos":
> 
> -part of my RAM still hidden to some programs/tools.....no idea why as some others (programs) can see it
> -20°c in the livingroom this winter( with the rescue window to open over 62°c)... vs 30°c now with the window already fully open
> -not sure if the results i posted some posts back were on classical or on AVX version
> 
> it add some pepper over the 62°c official limit.... i launched it while going to bed but i wasnt able to sleep...so.....here i am to post the results.....is some interrest back or cant i tolerate to burn my chip while sleeping? i still asking me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it s very late.........hopefully my wife is on niteshift @ hospital and will not see this shamefull scaring late "time2sleep"


Your temps look fine. It's the package temp you need to keep your eye on I believe. Also, it looks like you are not overclocking FSB, am I correct on this?

Sleep well.

Thanks.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Your temps look fine. It's the package temp you need to keep your eye on I believe. Also, it looks like you are not overclocking FSB, am I correct on this?
> 
> Sleep well.
> 
> Thanks.


thanks, it s done









correct, no OC on the FSB.....i didnt find an "interressant" stable spot to land on ....


----------



## Paul17041993

I would think a lot of closed-loop watercoolers would struggle with ~1.5V and up, their pumps just aren't that powerful enough for that...

if you wanted you could try adding a couple of 10K or 15K RPM fans and see if the colder water is enough


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well shoot random BSOD @ stock settings LOL
> 
> lost my post gonna rebuild it
> your wrong. i have the same mobo and i can fit a xt45 240mm alphacool NP push pull is over rated on these thinner rads. but it is VERY VERY easy to mod the handle for this and still have it functional.
> here is a video of one way to do it
> 
> someone just posted that video in the storm trooper/stryker club. but bar metal works just as well. and still just as strong.
> there is a second set of mounting points further away from the mobo for 120mm fans ( only 7 holes though ) you can use. and if you do want to mod you can just move the hole away from the mobo and put a 60mm in if you want.
> 
> also for the front a basic set of "L" brackets works as well.
> I HIGHLY recommend you just take the plunge and get comp fittings you can save a bundle by using and buying from swiftech. also these fans are GREAT rad fans for cheap. ( if you buy everything @ swiftech shipping is VERY reasonable )
> 
> lastly i would like to say although expensive i will never build another water loop without the swiftech QDCs they are FREAKING AWESOME !~


That.is.ridiculous. Honestly I believe it's worth the $52 for the kit (for my taste anyway) because it really does look clean and the only work involved for me would be cutting the scrap away to enlarge the opening. That is ingenious, thank you ten fold for posting that here!

I don't know if I can pull it off with an Alphacool UT60, but man I really want to try. I know he says it may not be possible, but the way I see it is if I use some washers to try and raise the radiator further "up" (towards the roof), depending on what clearance (or lack thereof) is already there, I may be able to do it. I know the fans would be literally pressed against the mesh of the top cover, but for "my money" I really want to go with the Alphacool rads. Even if I end up with a 45mm in push/pull I will be happy.

Thanks again for posting that here, that is pretty stellar! I know Tiny Tom had a mod video to fit a 360 but obviously the handle was rendered useless. I love the handle, it's one of the main reasons I bought this case. I lug this thing up and downstairs to the garage and back to the "lair" an awful lot for certain tweaking and for cleaning, it's bad enough the new build is going to utilize the Caselabs STH-10, and I am going to have to be lugging that thing around when I need to clean it...it's nice to have the functionality of this handle. I thought it was a brilliant idea on the part of CM, despite the certain limitations that came with it; obviously the handle "limitations" are now a thing of the past with this mod.

Cheers!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Wait, you knew this whole time and didn't say anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding man, just kidding.
> 
> Looks like my priorities have shifted to buying and building a custom loop for this before I move on to building my next rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I play my cards right I can get two 240's in this Storm Trooper without modding it and I can also (for head room, and why not any way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) use a 120 rad in the rear exhaust. I'd like to use 60mm thick for all of them, but I have to measure first and see if that is feasible.
> 
> I don't mind it loud, which is why I plan on using all SP120's anyway, it will be loud, I am prepared for this, but I just love the performance of these fans.
> 
> EDIT: I just got myself all amped up about this and now I am going to take measurements as to what I can do with rads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't take much, I think I am starting to get addicted to this stuff.


Those thick and super thick radiators are the only ones that benefit from push-pull configurations. I am still waiting for my Swiftech H320 with 360mm radiator to arrive from Canada. Still somewhere on the Pacific Ocean probably a day out of Vancouver by now. I am not sure if you are aware due to some patent trolls working for Asetek Swiftech had to suspend sales of their H220/H320 kits in the USA. That will probably only last a year. Once Cooler Master's lawyers blow Asetek out of the water in court. That is why I ordered from Canada.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I see. If you do track that post down, I would love to read it. I don't get the logic in why running the FSB faster would make IBT run longer.
> 
> If your case allows it, and Corsair will sell you a set of those OEM SP fans, I think they do make a difference to run push/pull. You will see a little better performance on the H100i. You definitely want the 2500+ RPM variety. The H110i is also appealing to me. The 280mm radiator would fit in my HAF932 I believe.
> 
> The DRAM timings as I said are a bit of a mystery to me still. Running CL=9 vs CL=11 at those two speeds may be a wash. I don't know for sure without measuring it myself, but others likely have done this testing. I don't see anything wrong with what you're doing, but it would be interesting to see you test with the DRAM set to the proper XMP specs on your product packaging.
> 
> Right now I'm trying some experiments with this very topic. As I raise the FSB speed to get top-end, I'm finding the stock timings are giving up around 1700MHz (9-9-9-24-1T). A quick test running these Snipers at 9-10-9-28-1T survived a 3 pass test on Max, so going for the full 20 now. If that doesn't work I'll go to 10-10-10-28-1T and see if I can take the system a little higher. I'll be trying for a 20 pass max run at 5,0+.
> As a closed water loop, the H100i in push/pull isn't that bad. If you did have Vcore that high, I can see why the H100 would struggle.


Push/pull is a waste of time on thin radiators. At best you will get 1 degree celcius improvement.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> if you wanted you could try adding a couple of 10K or 15K RPM fans and see if the colder water is enough


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> That.is.ridiculous. Honestly I believe it's worth the $52 for the kit (for my taste anyway) because it really does look clean and the only work involved for me would be cutting the scrap away to enlarge the opening. That is ingenious, thank you ten fold for posting that here!
> 
> I don't know if I can pull it off with an Alphacool UT60, but man I really want to try. I know he says it may not be possible, but the way I see it is if I use some washers to try and raise the radiator further "up" (towards the roof), depending on what clearance (or lack thereof) is already there, I may be able to do it. I know the fans would be literally pressed against the mesh of the top cover, but for "my money" I really want to go with the Alphacool rads. Even if I end up with a 45mm in push/pull I will be happy.
> 
> Thanks again for posting that here, that is pretty stellar! I know Tiny Tom had a mod video to fit a 360 but obviously the handle was rendered useless. I love the handle, it's one of the main reasons I bought this case. I lug this thing up and downstairs to the garage and back to the "lair" an awful lot for certain tweaking and for cleaning, it's bad enough the new build is going to utilize the Caselabs STH-10, and I am going to have to be lugging that thing around when I need to clean it...it's nice to have the functionality of this handle. I thought it was a brilliant idea on the part of CM, despite the certain limitations that came with it; obviously the handle "limitations" are now a thing of the past with this mod.
> 
> Cheers!


you can do it much much cheaper with just bar metal same idea though . and handle is still useful


----------



## gr8sho

It took a number of experiments, but I finally found a good mix to get a 5.0 run of IBT AVX.
CPU Bus = 256MHz, 1.52V for Vcore and relaxing timings on DRAM one notch, but leaving DRAM voltage at stock.

@UncleBlitz, the HWINFO64 sensor view was streamlined to minimize the number of irrelevant readings to make it easier on the eyes.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> It took a number of experiments, but I finally found a good mix to get a 5.0 run of IBT AVX.
> CPU Bus = 256MHz, 1.52V for Vcore and relaxing timings on DRAM one notch, but leaving DRAM voltage at stock.
> 
> @UncleBlitz, the HWINFO64 sensor view was streamlined to minimize the number of irrelevant readings to make it easier on the eyes.


thx for our eyes mate, i ll try to do the same for the next one....hm....next... what?








i didnt do it for now as i mainly use the gadget (i did the job on it instead of doing it on the sensors) and am not too much used to share results publicly...so...sorry for the big salad i provided









....and good job!.... nice results with a H100i...hats off, u ve optimized your baby! ...i ll need to take lessons to do the same (ram & cpu bus mainly)


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Push/pull is a waste of time on thin radiators. At best you will get 1 degree celcius improvement.


for thin radiators with a low-ish FPI, double fans is mostly pointless as the radiator isn't resisting much airflow in the first place, 10K or higher RPM fans would be better for the money instead as they push a lot more airflow through and make the radiator extremely effecient.

thick and/or high FPI radiators on the other hand, like my thermaltake 2.0 Pro, need a crapload of air pressure that even double fans will struggle with...


----------



## Mega Man

not if you got deltas !~


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> thx for our eyes mate, i ll try to do the same for the next one....hm....next... what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt do it for now as i mainly use the gadget (i did the job on it instead of doing it on the sensors) and am not too much used to share results publicly...so...sorry for the big salad i provided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and good job!.... nice results with a H100i...hats off, u ve optimized your baby! ...i ll need to take lessons to do the same (ram & cpu bus mainly)


Thanks, but I don't think any new ground was broken. I did this mostly for myself to see that it could be done. From others' results, I already knew about the need for 1.525V for Vcore to hit 5.0 GHz. It was surprising to me only in that so much was needed for such a tiny step. Previously i was able to get just below 5.0GHz, CPU Bus was either 254 or 255, with Vcore at 1.500V. So as a plateau of sorts, reaching for it took quite a bit more effort.
The other temptation I had trouble with is thinking I needed to raise DRAM voltage. It seems these Snipers like to stay at their stock voltage, and if you want more MHz, back off the timings a bit.
These are just my observations based on many hours of trial and error testing.

One last comment about the gadget. While I've been doing this benchmark testing, I've made a concerted effort to minimize the amount of system resources being used. I would even opt to use ROG Connect exclusively as a monitoring tool (so i wouldn't have to have HWINFO64 running) if I could get a better view. Right now their software has voltages, frequencies and other sensor readings spread across a number of tabs so I can't see it all in one place. I've also noticed that ASUS doesn't like to show Core Temp in their software, they only offer CPU temp.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> ...
> 
> One last comment about the gadget. While I've been doing this benchmark testing, I've made a concerted effort to minimize the amount of system resources being used. I would even opt to use ROG Connect exclusively as a monitoring tool (so i wouldn't have to have HWINFO64 running) if I could get a better view. Right now their software has voltages, frequencies and other sensor readings spread across a number of tabs so I can't see it all in one place. I've also noticed that ASUS doesn't like to show Core Temp in their software, they only offer CPU temp.


lol...i ve left rog connect for the same reasons even if i still thinking it s a nice tool, faster to do lot of operations than pushing on buttons + "almost" good monitoring + the fun feeling to command a spaceship @ distance

just by curiosity, u think the HWinfo gadget eats lot of ressource ? i didnt notice any gain by cutting it when benching


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> lol...i ve left rog connect for the same reasons even if i still thinking it s a nice tool, faster to do lot of operations than pushing on buttons + "almost" good monitoring + the fun feeling to command a spaceship @ distance
> 
> just by curiosity, u think the HWinfo gadget eats lot of ressource ? i didnt notice any gain by cutting it when benching


A lot? No. Just being anal retentive...

FWIW, I did try to run Prime95 and Core 5 dropped out again first as usual.


----------



## UncleBlitz

lol....just did a try @ 5.3 ghz with CPU bus @ 254....for the fun ....a lil run on 3DM06 without crash and before i was able to log in my futuremark account, windows gadgets & 3DM have crash together ....









interessant though as i was in pain to find interressant spots for the fsb...









ahhhh.... Prime.....+.+.....gl with that....requires too much volts to my tastes


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> lol....just did a try @ 5.3 ghz with CPU bus @ 254....for the fun ....a lil run on 3DM06 without crash and before i was able to log in my futuremark account, windows gadgets & 3DM have crash together ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interessant though as i was in pain to find interressant spots for the fsb...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhh.... Prime.....+.+.....gl with that....requires too much volts to my tastes


Do you happen to know how much Vcore is needed to get an 8350 to pass Prime95 at 5.0GHz?

I was just asked for some additional information and I'll add it here too. You can see items such as memory speed.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Do you happen to know how much Vcore is needed to get an 8350 to pass Prime95 at 5.0GHz?
> 
> I was just asked for some additional information and I'll add it here too. You can see items such as memory speed.


When I had mine a few months ago, took between 1.575-1.59


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> When I had mine a few months ago, took between 1.575-1.59


Impressive. Did you happen to take any screenshots. Was curious about core temps.


----------



## Tweeky

this might help

http://cdn.overclock.net/c/ca/ca5af39e_VRMFAN.png


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Impressive. Did you happen to take any screenshots. Was curious about core temps.


That was long ago. Core temps spike in 65 range. I didn't run it for long, was on a Swiftech H220 expanded with one 120mm rad. Don't think I have any screen shots around. I returned the 8350 for the 6300 to try to cut costs and I beat myself up daily for that...

Now still considering possibly a 9370 since I have some extra cash...


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Do you happen to know how much Vcore is needed to get an 8350 to pass Prime95 at 5.0GHz?
> 
> I was just asked for some additional information and I'll add it here too. You can see items such as memory speed.


thx for the infos, your settings seems to be very close to mines (except that u use the fsb & RAM timings and me not)



about prime i ve stop around 1.54v ( bios setting with LLC on VHigh) because of the temperature....with less prime wasnt stable


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Do you happen to know how much Vcore is needed to get an 8350 to pass Prime95 at 5.0GHz?
> 
> I was just asked for some additional information and I'll add it here too. You can see items such as memory speed.


would range between 1.5 - 1.6, just depends on the chip, its just a thing of trial-and-error until you eventually find something stable and know what sort of character your chip has.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> It took a number of experiments, but I finally found a good mix to get a 5.0 run of IBT AVX.
> CPU Bus = 256MHz, 1.52V for Vcore and relaxing timings on DRAM one notch, but leaving DRAM voltage at stock


Sorry man, you do realize this snip is of IBT, not IBT AVX which you'll find here http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202.
IBT AVX will show much higher Gfllops (95 to 100).

Good job so far


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Sorry man, you do realize this snip is of IBT, not IBT AVX which you'll find here http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202.
> IBT AVX will show much higher Gfllops (95 to 100).
> 
> Good job so far


Oh no! I was sure I had the AVX version. No matter, something else to try. Thanks.

While I'm in here, let me just say that I wanted to understand this Prime95 issue a bit more and it does now seem to me the 8350 can be made to work if given enough Vcore. Previously I was not able to get P95 to work even at 4.8GHz. Now with Vcore up at 1.525V, it looks like it works fine. The following is a 5 hour run.


----------



## gr8sho

One more thing about IBT with AVX vs not. There is value in having both test programs? Why not just run the one that uses all the instruction sets.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> thx for the infos, your settings seems to be very close to mines (except that u use the fsb & RAM timings and me not)
> 
> about prime i ve stop around 1.54v ( bios setting with LLC on VHigh) because of the temperature....with less prime wasnt stable


I'm a bit confused about custom water loops then, but I'm sure there are degrees of efficiency. With a good setup, is it not possible to cool an 8350 beyond 1.56V ? I don't see this talked about so much here unless I'm missing something. For sure I would be disappointed if I couldn't run one of these chips at 5GHz


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Now with Vcore up at 5.25V, it looks like it works fine.


*cough* WHUT

XD I'm assuming 1.525V (1525mV) lol...


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> thx for the infos, your settings seems to be very close to mines (except that u use the fsb & RAM timings and me not)
> 
> about prime i ve stop around 1.54v ( bios setting with LLC on VHigh) because of the temperature....with less prime wasnt stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit confused about custom water loops then, but I'm sure there are degrees of efficiency. With a good setup, is it not possible to cool an 8350 beyond 1.56V ? I don't see this talked about so much here unless I'm missing something. For sure I would be disappointed if I couldn't run one of these chips at 5GHz
Click to expand...

Hey gr8,
The short answer is yes it can. However the setup of your loop becomes even more imporatant when you ar working with high voltages. For example, there is a difference betweeen 70c @v 1.45v and 70c at 1.6v. the speed of the pumps becomes more important. You can actually 'overpump' I know you are probably thinking that makes non sense from a guy with 4 x D5's in one system, however you can run the water through so quickly that you lose cooling efficiency and heat transfer. Also, fans with good static pressure are important as well. I personally do not go below 3.0mm H2O. Remember heat output does not scale with the % of voltage added, It is higher.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> *cough* WHUT
> 
> XD I'm assuming 1.525V (1525mV) lol...


Dagnabit! Thanks. Fixed...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey gr8,
> The short answer is yes it can. However the setup of your loop becomes even more imporatant when you ar working with high voltages. For example, there is a difference betweeen 70c @v 1.45v and 70c at 1.6v. the speed of the pumps becomes more important. You can actually 'overpump' I know you are probably thinking that makes non sense from a guy with 4 x D5's in one system, however you can run the water through so quickly that you lose cooling efficiency and heat transfer. Also, fans with good static pressure are important as well. I personally do not go below 3.0mm H2O. Remember heat output does not scale with the % of voltage added, It is higher.


Good deal, Red. I understand what you are saying. I see you are declaring 5.2 GHz. How much Vcore do you have to get that and what is the max temp under Prime95 load. Also, are you overclocking FSB. How fast are you running your CPU/NB interface.

I'm asking all these questions to understand the cost/performance benefits of a custom cooling solution, not in general, but specifically relating to our board and CPU.


----------



## gr8sho

Recently I mentioned I had spent quite a bit of time with trial and error testing to achieve a good 5.0 GHz run. I thought I'd mention a few more things about this to make a plug about why 20 passes of IBT on maxumum matters instead of the default 10. I must have had at least 3 runs where I was supremely confident I had found a good setup only to see IBT fail on the 19th pass. Want to to talk about dejection?.... I couldn't believe it.

At least IBT AVX appears to run in about half the time. I only wish I had realized the mistake of not using the AVX version. I had gone to the author's website to look specifically for the AVX version and didn't see it. Also, the version I downloaded from OCN link doesn't have any visible markings to denote it's using an AVX linpack test package.


----------



## gr8sho

_This post is obsolete because the details showed incorrect results._

Here's the successful IBT AVX 5.0GHz run. If you compare this with the non-AVX run I posted, you'll notice this one ended up with much lower CPU temps.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm a bit confused about custom water loops then, but I'm sure there are degrees of efficiency. With a good setup, is it not possible to cool an 8350 beyond 1.56V ? I don't see this talked about so much here unless I'm missing something. For sure I would be disappointed if I couldn't run one of these chips at 5GHz


yeah that s why i want to build my own case (in that hifi "case") for now my 360 rad is sitting on the 2x 120 mm sort of grid @ the top of my inwin case...not really a grid but lot of lil holes in the metal and imo my rad cant breath correctly + i dont want to ruin the case by cutting in...of course i can add distance between the rad and the case but it already look like a babel tower and will result in too long tubing, which i dont want either....

other point is that with one of your last post i have realised that i was focused on the socket temp instead of the core one...---> gives me some degrees more to play before the limit temp









i m not a good example of custom loop for now, not as efficient as it should be, though the jump from the H100 to the open loop allowed me to run the 8350 from 4.7 to 5.00 ghz (i wasnt aiming really more tbh) ... so all in all i m already fully satifed but of course i ll try to go further like we all do









last point is i doubt i can cool my 8350 with vcore beyond 1.56v with a single pump , a middle class waterblock and 1x120mm & 1x360 thick rad (even breaathing @ its full potential)...if we speak about 100% on all cores in a long run under OCCT or IBT AVX of course.....if this happen i ll be more than happy and it will be new to me

on a side note i m never sure what voltage(VCore) we re talking about....bios setting or real one mesured during stress....my current Vcore is set to 1.5 with VHigh LLC and it peak @ 1.536 when i push the cpu....so if we speak about 1.56 v set in bios i m already scared by what i ll see via HWinfo monitor....if it s 1.56 v in monitoring it s not the same problem








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey gr8,
> The short answer is yes it can. However the setup of your loop becomes even more imporatant when you ar working with high voltages. For example, there is a difference betweeen 70c @v 1.45v and 70c at 1.6v. the speed of the pumps becomes more important. You can actually 'overpump' I know you are probably thinking that makes non sense from a guy with 4 x D5's in one system, however you can run the water through so quickly that you lose cooling efficiency and heat transfer. Also, fans with good static pressure are important as well. I personally do not go below 3.0mm H2O. Remember heat output does not scale with the % of voltage added, It is higher.


thx for the explanations, very informative for me


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Here's the successful IBT AVX 5.0GHz run. If you compare this with the non-AVX run I posted, you'll notice this one ended up with much lower CPU temps.


negative values = unstable. probably why you had lower temps


----------



## savage1987

What are you guys running to monitor 8350 temps on this board? I normally use Speccy but it's buggy I think. Speccy v1.22.536 reports 10-15degC on the core when idling. I know the NH-D14 is good but I don't think it's that good


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> What are you guys running to monitor 8350 temps on this board? I normally use Speccy but it's buggy I think. Speccy v1.22.536 reports 10-15degC on the core when idling. I know the NH-D14 is good but I don't think it's that good


I use core temp and Hwinfo64. Idle temps don't matter as long as they are below 30c as the sensor diode is only really accurate above 35c'ish


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> What are you guys running to monitor 8350 temps on this board? I normally use Speccy but it's buggy I think. Speccy v1.22.536 reports 10-15degC on the core when idling. I know the NH-D14 is good but I don't think it's that good


it will always show incorrect temps @ idle because it uses a formula to calculate them. it is accurate @ ~ 40 but less accturate the lower it goes... best idea i have found under 40 use socket. over 40 use core


----------



## savage1987

Really :/

I have never seen that weird a display on idle from any other CPU


----------



## Paul17041993

inaccurate under ~30C?


----------



## Mega Man

coretemp is really buggy for me and also causes bsod thus i use hwinfo64


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> negative values = unstable. probably why you had lower temps


Junk program then. Why throw up a success message if the system is considered unstable.

I'll retry to see if I can get non-negative values. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> negative values = unstable. probably why you had lower temps


I had to drop CPU Bus down to 250MHz to get IBT AVX test program to yield correct results. CPU temp was mostly at 57C.



I also want to state again how useful I'm finding ROG Connect. It's useful because if you're trying to do FSB overclocking, the CPU Bus control and all the key voltages are easily accessible, and you'll save a boatload of time in unnecessary reboots.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Really :/
> 
> I have never seen that weird a display on idle from any other CPU


Right, most CPUs seem capable of measuring idle speed temperature. In the case of FX processor, at least I can speak for my 8350, any of the usual monitoring programs mentioned, including the most famous of all which would be HWMonitor,all behave the same way. because they all read the same sensor data. This very specifically talks to package temperature or core temp that most of these programs report on.


----------



## gr8sho

I'm looking for some help or collaboration or crosschecking of results I'm seeing here when attempting to find a setup that will support a 5.0GHz speed of IBT AVX, and, using FSB overclocking.

For the test setup, I had CPU/NB and HT Bus at 2568MHz, CPU Bus @ 256MHz, DRAM @ 1706MHz.

When doing the run I tried increasing CPU/NB, DRAM, HT and NB voltages together and independently with no impact.
Vcore @ 1.52V.was starting point and only when I got up to 1.575V did I see IBT spit out good results.

Because I ran Vcore so high, I did not do any extended runs on 1.575V. I only did this as a quick test using 1K memory size to see if I can get the computer to give the right answer.

Appreciate comments on above, perhaps pointing out something I may have overlooked.


----------



## gr8sho

For those of you considering the 9590/9370, here's a good read.. A lot of good advise in general. Also shows good collab between ASUS and AMD.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm looking for some help or collaboration or crosschecking of results I'm seeing here when attempting to find a setup that will support a 5.0GHz speed of IBT AVX, and, using FSB overclocking.
> 
> For the test setup, I had CPU/NB and HT Bus at 2568MHz, CPU Bus @ 256MHz, DRAM @ 1706MHz.
> 
> When doing the run I tried increasing CPU/NB, DRAM, HT and NB voltages together and independently with no impact.
> Vcore @ 1.52V.was starting point and only when I got up to 1.575V did I see IBT spit out good results.
> 
> Because I ran Vcore so high, I did not do any extended runs on 1.575V. I only did this as a quick test using 1K memory size to see if I can get the computer to give the right answer.
> 
> Appreciate comments on above, perhaps pointing out something I may have overlooked.


I was playing around last weekend and with nothing optimized, and slowly making increases, this is where I quit for the night. I'm going to have to try the Rog Connect lol.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







From what I've seen so far my chip is no where near stable running 5.0GHz even with 1.55v+.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I was playing around last weekend and with nothing optimized, and slowly making increases, this is where I quit for the night. I'm going to have to try the Rog Connect lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've seen so far my chip is no where near stable running 5.0GHz even with 1.55v+.


Here's a 5 hour Prime95 run at 4.891GHz.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'm not exactly sure where the bigger step happens, but I'm pretty darn close to it now because as you point out in your run, even 1.57V seems to not be enough, and you are running reasonably cool temps, so I'm thinking cooling is not the issue. Unless, to achieve those higher speeds, a lower operating temperature is needed.

I'd also be interested in seeing you run a higher FSB if the math works out.

As a reminder, to achieve a successful Prime95 and IBT AVX test, I had to move Vcore from 1.500V to 1.525V. Anything lower would result in computation errors.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> coretemp is really buggy for me and also causes bsod thus i use hwinfo64


really? Ive used it on many computers and never had a problem... I wonder what your problem could be...?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Junk program then. Why throw up a success message if the system is considered unstable.
> 
> I'll retry to see if I can get non-negative values. Thanks for pointing it out.


negatives being "ok" can be due to a design flaw in the programming, it might only check for 0 or -1 for a fail...


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> really? Ive used it on many computers and never had a problem... I wonder what your problem could be...?
> ..


i ve used it on many computers too without any problem but for my last W7 install it gave me bsods too with this cpu....i removed it and no more bsods.... it was the first program i installed on the pc....by luck








shame because i like a lot core temp grapher


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> i ve used it on many computers too without any problem but for my last W7 install it gave me bsods too with this cpu....i removed it and no more bsods.... it was the first program i installed on the pc....by luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shame because i like a lot core temp grapher


I like it too. The author has updated it a few times and is up to RC5. It should not cause BSODs. I try to make sure no more than one of these monitoring programs is active at any one time.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## savage1987

Checking with HWMonitor suggests Speccy is reading package temp ONLY. I thought I'd better check when it was reporting 39degC loaded up in Prime.


----------



## savage1987

Are there any good guides out there on offset overclocking an 8350 on the Formula-Z? Most of the ones I have found have been rough and dirty "lock in these settings and see if it boots at 4.8GHz" kind of guides, which is a bit too brutal for my tastes. I'd rather take the time to get it right even if it means building from the ground up.

I thought I was onto something with this guide for the Formula + 8150 but it doesn't really offer any tips on the actual methodology of gaining the optimal overclock in the first place. Besides, the more I read about offset overclocking, the more I like it so I'd love to find out more about it specific to this application.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Are there any good guides out there on offset overclocking an 8350 on the Formula-Z? Most of the ones I have found have been rough and dirty "lock in these settings and see if it boots at 4.8GHz" kind of guides, which is a bit too brutal for my tastes. I'd rather take the time to get it right even if it means building from the ground up.
> 
> I thought I was onto something with this guide for the Formula + 8150 but it doesn't really offer any tips on the actual methodology of gaining the optimal overclock in the first place. Besides, the more I read about offset overclocking, the more I like it so I'd love to find out more about it specific to this application.


it is the same as manual. so if you want 1.45vcore= 1.45 minus offset base volts/vid ( turn of all powersaving and turbo then reboot to find your base vid/volts ) = your offset .. you may have to pump it up a few notches for powersaving features and turbo if you want them on


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Being Red is in Minnesota, his ambients are probably lower than somebody in the *racist* state of Arizona for example. So you must take ambients into consideration. If your computer is in a nice cool room especially in summer heat it makes all the worlds difference in the efficiency of your water loop in reducing heat.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I heard you loud an clear. My response was 95% on the point of discussion, I can't see you getting bent out of shape like this for one word thhat accurately depicts the actions of the state legislature and Sheriff Joe who runs a concentration camp out in the desert that supplies cheap slave labor to rich farmers and other businesses in his county.


Seriously?
Comments like these are not useful in any way.
This is not the place!

Maybe you need to review the Terms Of Service at OCN
http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service

||General Membership||
You may NOT:
Partake in discussions about politics, race or religion or promote your own views in this area through any other means

It's spelled out plainly.


----------



## brettjv

Thread cleaned, lets check the political stuff at the door please. You guys know the rules.


----------



## savage1987

OK. For offset OC, if I understand correctly there is really only two voltages I need to worry about: one for idling and one for full speed. How do I adjust them independent of each other? I want my system to retain as many 'sensible' power saving features as possible; at a very minimum I require it to be able to reduce its multi at idle.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> OK. For offset OC, if I understand correctly there is really only two voltages I need to worry about: one for idling and one for full speed. How do I adjust them independent of each other? I want my system to retain as many 'sensible' power saving features as possible; at a very minimum I require it to be able to reduce its multi at idle.


Ive actually found CnQ does this automatically without stability issues...

though it might depend on how high your FSB is, if its really high you might end up with slightly too low voltage at idle for the core speed...
mines been on 230 for some 6 months or so, never had a crash or error at idle... (8150)

could anyone confirm a 8350 can handle similar...? and/or if they have a much higher FSB with CnQ fully enabled?


----------



## richie_2010

I dont know if this is the right place to ask but I have a corsair hx-850 v1 which only has the 8pin eps cable. Now for the 8320 oc the 4 pin is also reccommended to supply stable power.

Now my question is can I buy the 4 pin eps in modular form and use that. I beleive the ax n the hx v2 have these but will it work


----------



## savage1987

Is there a 2nd 8pin CPU power connector? They split in half to produce a 4pin.

The AX1200 and the HX-1050 have two each I believe, wouldn't be surprised if yours did too.

Hm, doesn't seem you do. That's strange :/ You should be OK with just the 8pin I'd think. Just don't do what some ****** over on RoG forum did and try a 5GHz OC on just the 4pin LOL (he set fire to two Formula-Zs)


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> I dont know if this is the right place to ask but I have a corsair hx-850 v1 which only has the 8pin eps cable. Now for the 8320 oc the 4 pin is also reccommended to supply stable power.
> 
> Now my question is can I buy the 4 pin eps in modular form and use that. I beleive the ax n the hx v2 have these but will it work


Hey richie_210
I had the same issue with my HX750.
I called Corsair Tech and explained that I had an earlier version that did not come with said needed cable.
Tech support was awesome. They filled out an RMA (no, I did not have to return PSU) and they sent cable free of charge!


----------



## richie_2010

Ah cool so they will supply one. Im contemplating a custom loop and was reading that the more voltage and load pulls more current through the 8pin and using the 4pin gives better stability along with more consistent power.

Im sure ive got that right

Sandman whats the temps like on your board with the ek block


----------



## gr8sho

The gauge of the power cable makes a difference too. I don't see any reason to not plug all available power connectors. This is a very common and repeating topic.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Ive actually found CnQ does this automatically without stability issues...
> 
> though it might depend on how high your FSB is, if its really high you might end up with slightly too low voltage at idle for the core speed...
> mines been on 230 for some 6 months or so, never had a crash or error at idle... (8150)
> 
> could anyone confirm a 8350 can handle similar...? and/or if they have a much higher FSB with CnQ fully enabled?


I don't know what you consider high, but I run 250 and both CPU voltage and frequency throttle down.

I'd love to try FSB at 300, but that's a whole 'nuther story.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Ah cool so they will supply one. Im contemplating a custom loop and was reading that the more voltage and load pulls more current through the 8pin and using the 4pin gives better stability along with more consistent power.
> 
> Im sure ive got that right
> 
> Sandman whats the temps like on your board with the ek block


Everyday stuff looks like this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Got to playing around some last night at 1.58v Vcore and things looked like this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gr8sho

This is impressive on several fronts.

Are you going to take it the rest of the way? Prime and so on?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> This is impressive on several fronts.
> 
> Are you going to take it the rest of the way? Prime and so on?


Undecided if this is the OC I'll go with next or not. I wanted to see how my dram performed at 2133 range and this was the result.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







If you recall I've had issues keeping C&Q working normally above 259MHz ref clock and with suggestions from red and megaman (thanks guys +Rep) I think that's now under control. (this was 2nd reason for this test)
I'll be playing back at 285 to 300MHz (ram 2400+/-) tonight for more comparisons and than choose I think.

Starting to look like it's time to fill that big open space in bottom of my case (60mm 280 rad). This chip is such a voltage hog







.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> I dont know if this is the right place to ask but I have a corsair hx-850 v1 which only has the 8pin eps cable. Now for the 8320 oc the 4 pin is also reccommended to supply stable power.
> 
> Now my question is can I buy the 4 pin eps in modular form and use that. I beleive the ax n the hx v2 have these but will it work


the 8pin will be fine for most ocs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Is there a 2nd 8pin CPU power connector? They split in half to produce a 4pin.
> 
> The AX1200 and the HX-1050 have two each I believe, wouldn't be surprised if yours did too.
> 
> Hm, doesn't seem you do. That's strange :/ You should be OK with just the 8pin I'd think. Just don't do what some ****** over on RoG forum did and try a 5GHz OC on just the 4pin LOL (he set fire to two Formula-Zs)


dont do that.....


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> I dont know if this is the right place to ask but I have a corsair hx-850 v1 which only has the 8pin eps cable. Now for the 8320 oc the 4 pin is also reccommended to supply stable power.
> 
> Now my question is can I buy the 4 pin eps in modular form and use that. I beleive the ax n the hx v2 have these but will it work


the 8pin by itself would be fine really for the most part, the extra 4pin is only really needed as a booster for extreme OCs and to help the vdroop.

a single 4pin on the other hand is only really rated for 75W, and I'm pretty sure with this mobo it doesn't grab power from the main connector either so just a stock 8350 will start to burn the connector XD


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Undecided if this is the OC I'll go with next or not. I wanted to see how my dram performed at 2133 range and this was the result.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you recall I've had issues keeping C&Q working normally above 259MHz ref clock and with suggestions from red and megaman (thanks guys +Rep) I think that's now under control. (this was 2nd reason for this test)
> I'll be playing back at 285 to 300MHz (ram 2400+/-) tonight for more comparisons and than choose I think.
> 
> Starting to look like it's time to fill that big open space in bottom of my case (60mm 280 rad). This chip is such a voltage hog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What was the secret sauce to get CnQ working.

If one can run FSB up at 300, seems it would be the preferable choice, Not sure if this is a contributing factor to why the CPU needs so many volts at 5.0GHz.

So far I have a few datapoints as our chips being from the same bin also seem to behave the same way. Duh.

4.8GHz, Vcore = 1.500V to be stable.
4.9GHz, Vcore = 1.525V "
5.0GHz, Vcore = 1.580V "

The last value set is based on your quick test, but I also ran something similar, perhaps a little shy of 1.58V and that's when I started to see IBT AVX begin providing correct answers. I also ended up with temps up at 70C, which may be okay.

I'm also trying to get answers on ROG site as to what AMD advertises Vcore needed for the 9590 to achieve 5.0GHz. It's possible the newer chips don't need quite as much voltage as the original batch of Visheras.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> What was the secret sauce to get CnQ working.
> 
> If one can run FSB up at 300, seems it would be the preferable choice, Not sure if this is a contributing factor to why the CPU needs so many volts at 5.0GHz.
> 
> So far I have a few datapoints as our chips being from the same bin also seem to behave the same way. Duh.
> 
> 4.8GHz, Vcore = 1.500V to be stable.
> 4.9GHz, Vcore = 1.525V "
> 5.0GHz, Vcore = 1.580V "
> 
> The last value set is based on your quick test, but I also ran something similar, perhaps a little shy of 1.58V and that's when I started to see IBT AVX begin providing correct answers. I also ended up with temps up at 70C, which may be okay.
> 
> I'm also trying to get answers on ROG site as to what AMD advertises Vcore needed for the 9590 to achieve 5.0GHz. It's possible the newer chips don't need quite as much voltage as the original batch of Visheras.


9370 and 9590 are higher-binned, so they need significantly less volts compared to most other chips for 5GHz+.

as for those volts, the increase each time sounds perfectly normal, though 300FSB seems somewhat excessive in my eyes, does it add any real improvements apart from being able to use very high ram clocks...?


----------



## gr8sho

Must be a big secret because no one is saying. ?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> as for those volts, the increase each time sounds perfectly normal


Let's say for the sake of argument that 1.580V is the right answer. Is there any reason not to run that high if adequate cooling is in place?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Let's say for the sake of argument that 1.580V is the right answer. Is there any reason not to run that high if adequate cooling is in place?


life, power consumption, if kept pretty cool, 1.580V with CnQ (undervolts at idle), not used 24/7 and not put under stress frequently would last almost a year I think, though stability would probably degrade fairly quick and you might have issues after 6 months or so...

its a gamble really, but if your not particularly worried and are planning a newer build for steamroller, Id say go for it, just keep an eye on your mobo and maby run tests every now and then...

though 1.6V and up is benchmark territory, I wouldn't recommend that high for long periods of time...


----------



## Mega Man

main question how do you know it will degrade quickly as 1 year? i doubt you know the answer to that. if heat is kept in check odds are your fine.


----------



## ThisMaySting

I am struggling here to achieve memory speed over 1866 MHz (memory) stable at 4.9 GHz. 2133 MHz blue screens randomly. The RAM is in my sig (and updated now too







). I have upped the RAM voltage to 1.69v just to see if that helped, upped CPU/NB voltage to 1.35 also. I got a little farther than my previous attempts by upping these voltages, but the conclusion was still a blue screen and having to revert back to 1866.

In keeping and eye on voltages through HWinfo6 4 it seems the RAM is peaking at 1.67-ish and the CPU/NB (with LLC on High) is spiking up to the 1.37 range. I don't know if this should be a concern or not, temps are all fine, my NB did not go over 37C. Should I continue to raise the CPU/NB voltage to try and find stability for this? The RAM is of course rated at 2133 MHz at 11-11-11-30, which were the timings I was using. On Auto my timings were 9-11-10-28, so I figured I would loosen them to "rated" and see if it helped. Again, it just took "a little longer" to hit the BSOD than when the timings were on Auto.

I researched some threads on memory overclocking, but some of it was older stuff (1333 and 1600 MHz rated RAM) and most of it was in the Intel section of the forum, so it wasn't really all that helpful for this particular build.


----------



## Mega Man

i need to overvolt my ram on this mobo i noticed it drops too low and will bsod or freeze on me under load, never happened with my saberkitty but this board it does, another example of the saberkittys better power delivery

if it helps i put my 1.65 ram to 1.75


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> I am struggling here to achieve memory speed over 1866 MHz (memory) stable at 4.9 GHz. 2133 MHz blue screens randomly. The RAM is in my sig (and updated now too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I have upped the RAM voltage to 1.69v just to see if that helped, upped CPU/NB voltage to 1.35 also. I got a little farther than my previous attempts by upping these voltages, but the conclusion was still a blue screen and having to revert back to 1866.
> 
> In keeping and eye on voltages through HWinfo6 4 it seems the RAM is peaking at 1.67-ish and the CPU/NB (with LLC on High) is spiking up to the 1.37 range. I don't know if this should be a concern or not, temps are all fine, my NB did not go over 37C. Should I continue to raise the CPU/NB voltage to try and find stability for this? The RAM is of course rated at 2133 MHz at 11-11-11-30, which were the timings I was using. On Auto my timings were 9-11-10-28, so I figured I would loosen them to "rated" and see if it helped. Again, it just took "a little longer" to hit the BSOD than when the timings were on Auto.
> 
> I researched some threads on memory overclocking, but some of it was older stuff (1333 and 1600 MHz rated RAM) and most of it was in the Intel section of the forum, so it wasn't really all that helpful for this particular build.


Same here for additional dram voltage.
Maximum CPU/NB voltage is 1.5v.
The use of four dimms may require even more additional CPU/NB voltage.

My 2 x 8GB kit takes 1.376v CPU/NB idle to 1.409v loaded with a similar 4956MHz OC http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/6150#post_20680523
Even worse for 5.xxx lol. Good thing I'm not alone.That way it doesn't hurt as much.

Seems there are more than a few who run above 1.4v for 5GHz.
Looks like maybe you need more CPU/NB voltage from where I sit.

You might try setting "CPU/NB Current Capability" to 130%
also try setting "Dram Current Capability" to 130% if you haven't already.

I know all chips are different and some folks get by with less but my chip is what it is







. Hope yours is better.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> main question how do you know it will degrade quickly as 1 year? i doubt you know the answer to that. if heat is kept in check odds are your fine.


exactly, its a pure gamble, there's no way of telling if it will last a year or two maby, or completely blow out within a month (very very rare though), any slight weakness in the silicon is amplified by overclocking...

though if a core suddenly decides it doesn't want to work correctly anymore, there's nothing stopping you disabling it in the BIOS, will give the chip more use if everything else in it is still fine.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> I am struggling here to achieve memory speed over 1866 MHz (memory) stable at 4.9 GHz. 2133 MHz blue screens randomly. The RAM is in my sig (and updated now too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I have upped the RAM voltage to 1.69v just to see if that helped, upped CPU/NB voltage to 1.35 also. I got a little farther than my previous attempts by upping these voltages, but the conclusion was still a blue screen and having to revert back to 1866.
> 
> In keeping and eye on voltages through HWinfo6 4 it seems the RAM is peaking at 1.67-ish and the CPU/NB (with LLC on High) is spiking up to the 1.37 range. I don't know if this should be a concern or not, temps are all fine, my NB did not go over 37C. Should I continue to raise the CPU/NB voltage to try and find stability for this? The RAM is of course rated at 2133 MHz at 11-11-11-30, which were the timings I was using. On Auto my timings were 9-11-10-28, so I figured I would loosen them to "rated" and see if it helped. Again, it just took "a little longer" to hit the BSOD than when the timings were on Auto.
> 
> I researched some threads on memory overclocking, but some of it was older stuff (1333 and 1600 MHz rated RAM) and most of it was in the Intel section of the forum, so it wasn't really all that helpful for this particular build.


tried with the cpu at lower clocks and do a memtest to be sure the memory is stable at those settings? there's a possibility that the ram isn't error free at the OC specs...

other then that, I think more CPU/NB might be needed for such high clocks, never got a fully stable set above 4.6GHz on my 8150 due to temps, but I remember having it mostly stable at about 4.9GHz and needing a bit over 1.4V on CPU/NB...


----------



## Mega Man

meh i doubt it will degrade in the life that you will use it


----------



## savage1987

For you guys trying to massage your RAM settings, if you haven't seen it already this may help.


----------



## richie_2010

Ive just ran super pi with my ram at 1600 8 8 8 24 2t n 1.^65v and got 24.3 in super pi
When I try stock speeds of 1866 7 8 7 24 2t n 1.65v I get a higher score aint I supposed get lower


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Ive just ran super pi with my ram at 1600 8 8 8 24 2t n 1.^65v and got 24.3 in super pi
> When I try stock speeds of 1866 7 8 7 24 2t n 1.65v I get a higher score aint I supposed get lower


I'm guessing your exposing one of the deficiencies of the bulldozer architecture, the internal latencies will increase proportionally to the memory clocks, which unfortunately are already fairly high and pose a score reducer for most benchmarks...


----------



## richie_2010

Im using a phenom x6 buddy. I guess it still can apply.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> I am struggling here to achieve memory speed over 1866 MHz (memory) stable at 4.9 GHz. 2133 MHz blue screens randomly. The RAM is in my sig (and updated now too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I have upped the RAM voltage to 1.69v just to see if that helped, upped CPU/NB voltage to 1.35 also. I got a little farther than my previous attempts by upping these voltages, but the conclusion was still a blue screen and having to revert back to 1866.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> and do a memtest to be sure the memory is stable at those settings? there's a possibility that the ram isn't error free at the OC specs...


It's worth doing the memtest64 run if for no other reason to be sure the memory is clean at the settings you are shooting for. I am now a believer after chasing a myriad of issues only to find out out I had a weak DIMM. If the DRAM is running at advertised specs, it should be able to survive the test. The only change I made here off of stock settings is to set the DRAM Command Rate to 1T.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Im using a phenom x6 buddy. I guess it still can apply.


yea I think the phenomII had a bit of the same problem, though not as much as bulldozer, but 6 cores spread over only 2 memory channels is probably enough to notice...


----------



## bond32

I'm looking into everyone's VRM cooling. Need some options... New 8350 makes lots of heat.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm looking into everyone's VRM cooling. Need some options... New 8350 makes lots of heat.


You could always use a spot fan, but somehow it just wouldn't do justice to that rig. Sandman has a waterblock on the VRMs and NB chipset. If you look for some of his more recent posts, you can see how the system can deal with above average voltages on the CPU and NB. Temps are real good.

I am curious though in how you configured your water cooling solution. it looks like you have two radiators in series, and then the CPU and GPUs are chained together too, into essentially one big loop. Am I right about that or is there something I'm not seeing.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> You could always use a spot fan, but somehow it just wouldn't do justice to that rig. Sandman has a waterblock on the VRMs and NB chipset. If you look for some of his more recent posts, you can see how the system can deal with above average voltages on the CPU and NB. Temps are real good.
> 
> I am curious though in how you configured your water cooling solution. it looks like you have two radiators in series, and then the CPU and GPUs are chained together too, into essentially one big loop. Am I right about that or is there something I'm not seeing.


I see. You are almost correct, goes pump -> rx240 -> cpu -> gpu (series) -> swiftech 360.

I wouldn't watercool the vrm unless I had a seperate loop set up. Don't think I have enough room for that plus it sounds like a pain. Ill just figure out how to attach a fan.


----------



## gr8sho

You may be better served cooling-wise by running more of the hardware in parallel rather than in series. Perhaps even separating the GPU and CPU loops.

As for the spot fan, that should be easy enough to do as I would call it somewhat common. Assuming your case sits vertically, I would just rest the fan on the top GPU card, but there have been other posts on securing the fan using double sided tape to the I/O header. The fan alone is worth as much as 20C difference on the NB, but I can't speak so much for the VRMs as I don't have a temp probe on mine and can't tell how hot they're getting. I run my system pretty hard.

I can't tell from your picture, but hopefully you've connected cables to all power connections. If you want to be entertained and see what happens if not done correctly, go over to the ASUS ROG boards and towards the top you'll find a sad thread on one owner burning up two boards for not doing this power cabling correctly.


----------



## bond32

I considered the gpu's in parallel, but everywhere I read said at least for 2 the difference was minimal. Def not separating loops either. My power connections are solid, have the 4 pin cpu power in as well.

I may try some double sided tape for attaching a fan to the vrm heatsink. Too tired today to do much else.


----------



## Paul17041993

running in parallel wouldn't be worth the bother in that rig, its fine as-is (apart from the top of the 360mm being blocked XD)

Red1776 has his mostly series, the 4 7970s are on a parrallel block, 4*D5s.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1412530/holodeck-xi-amd-quadfire-extreme-watercooling-buildlog

water can hold a lot of heat, jut means more components in series means you want good pressure and flow.


----------



## gr8sho

Ah, so the setup is considered okay then in watercooling circles? I always though GPU and CPU should run on completely separate loops.


----------



## gr8sho

I got my replacement stick back from G.Skill today, currently on a 4.5hr error free run on my OC settings. Woot! 9-9-9-24 1T @1666MHz and 1.5V stock voltage.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> running in parallel wouldn't be worth the bother in that rig, its fine as-is (apart from the top of the 360mm being blocked XD)
> 
> Red1776 has his mostly series, the 4 7970s are on a parrallel block, 4*D5s.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1412530/holodeck-xi-amd-quadfire-extreme-watercooling-buildlog
> 
> water can hold a lot of heat, jut means more components in series means you want good pressure and flow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Ah, so the setup is considered okay then in watercooling circles? I always though GPU and CPU should run on completely separate loops.


it was more in the old days i think. or for "extreme" builds though i would argue that.

certain things should be in parallel and certain in series.

GPU blocks for example are usually very restrictive so they work better in parallel as they become less restrictive that way, there are some issues that can arrive at that point but usually not that big.... you can put what ever you want in your loop but i think swiftech has a very good loop description/explanation here along with a great setup for it


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Ah, so the setup is considered okay then in watercooling circles? I always though GPU and CPU should run on completely separate loops.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it was more in the old days i think. or for "extreme" builds though i would argue that.
> 
> certain things should be in parallel and certain in series.
> 
> GPU blocks for example are usually very restrictive so they work better in parallel as they become less restrictive that way, there are some issues that can arrive at that point but usually not that big.... you can put what ever you want in your loop but i think swiftech has a very good loop description/explanation here along with a great setup for it


yea its just generally a flow, pump pressure and block efficiency thing, but a lot of watercooling hardware these days can handle very well, pumps are very good performing at their price and blocks are both efficient and less restrictive.

though things like putting 4 cards, cpu and mobo and/or ram blocks all in series is a nono unless you put a radiator or two between the components, water has high capacity but not an infinite capacity


----------



## savage1987

any way to find out why my computer wakes up from sleep ALL THE DAMN TIME, and fix it? I looked through BIOS earlier today and couldn't see any 'wake from LAN' or similar options, perhaps wasn't looking in the right places...


----------



## Mega Man

try unplugging your mouse I have found that usually the mouse is so sensitive it vibrates and pics up movement, ie. my mom's pc wiki never sleep as she it's a very heavy walker which causes this to happen


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> any way to find out why my computer wakes up from sleep ALL THE DAMN TIME, and fix it? I looked through BIOS earlier today and couldn't see any 'wake from LAN' or similar options, perhaps wasn't looking in the right places...


device manager > go though mice, network, keyboards and uncheck all the "allow this device to wake the computer" boxes, shouldn't wake up then.

I also recommend not using intel drivers with the lan, its just a pain, windows default should work perfectly fine.


----------



## bond32

I'm trying to figure out why my pc hangs on every boot when windows loads... I suspected it was my wireless adapter but now i'm not so sure. I have changed almost everything out of my pc, and it did it on windows 8 as well. Basically windows 7 will load, some of the programs like hwmonitor will load, however I see the wireless searching for about 15-20 seconds. Then the rest of the programs load and the wireless network is found.

I have tried unplugging the adapter, nothing. Could this have to do with the fact I boot off an SSD and have programs on my HDD?


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> try unplugging your mouse I have found that usually the mouse is so sensitive it vibrates and pics up movement, ie. my mom's pc wiki never sleep as she it's a very heavy walker which causes this to happen


It already doesn't wake on mouse input but thankyou.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> device manager > go though mice, network, keyboards and uncheck all the "allow this device to wake the computer" boxes, shouldn't wake up then.
> 
> I also recommend not using intel drivers with the lan, its just a pain, windows default should work perfectly fine.


I found a couple of settings in the network adapter area, hopefully turning them off will do the trick.. Also worth noting that Win 7 didn't have any drivers for the LAN on this board, I had to use the motherboard CD when I formatted last.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why my pc hangs on every boot when windows loads... I suspected it was my wireless adapter but now i'm not so sure. I have changed almost everything out of my pc, and it did it on windows 8 as well. Basically windows 7 will load, some of the programs like hwmonitor will load, however I see the wireless searching for about 15-20 seconds. Then the rest of the programs load and the wireless network is found.
> 
> I have tried unplugging the adapter, nothing. Could this have to do with the fact I boot off an SSD and have programs on my HDD?


Mine did this exact thing as well; when I formatted I'm pretty sure it fixed itself but I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why my pc hangs on every boot when windows loads... I suspected it was my wireless adapter but now i'm not so sure. I have changed almost everything out of my pc, and it did it on windows 8 as well. Basically windows 7 will load, some of the programs like hwmonitor will load, however I see the wireless searching for about 15-20 seconds. Then the rest of the programs load and the wireless network is found.
> 
> I have tried unplugging the adapter, nothing. Could this have to do with the fact I boot off an SSD and have programs on my HDD?


do you use coretemp ? try setting oc back to default then uninstall it, and redo your oc ( if you do )


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> do you use coretemp ? try setting oc back to default then uninstall it, and redo your oc ( if you do )


Pretty sure it doesnt have to do with the OC, as it does it stock. Also did it when I ran the 6300 (now have the 8350) and no, don't use core temp.


----------



## savage1987

Pretty sure mine started doing it when I installed AI Suite II. Format fixes all things







and I was due for one anyway. Took the opportunity to upgrade to Win7 Ultimate from Home Premium (whatever that's worth..)


----------



## Mega Man

then i need more info to help, but i am going to work, you may end up needing to reinstall windows


----------



## bond32

I wouldn't mind reinstalling windows. I uninstalled AI suite, no change.

Just fyi, I am using an OCZ ssd with a 1 tb seagate drive. Maybe setting the folder locations to the HDD causes this hangup at start?


----------



## Devildog83

I have the same issues as both Bond and Savage.
I think the sleep has to do with background programs because it sleeps fine sometimes but other times it will wake back up immediately. I could have to do with the mouse sometimes but mines clicks off and then right back on again.

I think the slow boot has to do with the Intel NIC driver. When I reinstalled my op system it booted fast with no hangs until I installed the drivers/utilities. The system will not complete loading until the internet is connected. Mine is not wireless by the way so that has nothing to do with it.


----------



## ThisMaySting

Hey all, I don't mean to stray from topic here, but I am kind of going to, all apologies.

I am going to be purchasing the Swiftech MCP 35X x2 dual pump. Whether or not I purchase the dual bay reservoir with it (which looks like the way I will go) or the cylindrical reservoir is still up to my own debate, however, I have a question about the heat sink.

They sell the dual pump heat sink here: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16233/ex-pmp-195/Swiftech_MCP35x2_Dual_Pump_Heatsink_MCP35X2-HS.html

Notice how it is rated for one 80x15mm fan. Notice in the pictures how that fan obviously does not cover the whole width of 126mm of the heat sink.

Would I be better off purchasing two 60x15mm fans to mount to this rather than one 80x15mm or am I over thinking this way too much?

I have heard that these pumps can run hot at higher RPMs, and I do plan on running this at higher RPMs, therefore the heat sink and of course my curiosity as to which fan set up would provide better overall heat removal / dissipation from that heat sink.

I know that two 60x15's will leave approximately 10mm of space top to bottom, but they would cover almost all the width (save plus or minus 3mm per side).

I also figure that two fans of 60mm would move more air (at identical RPM and identical CFM in comparison to their sizes) than one 80mm fan.

Just looking for some reinforcement / constructive criticism here is all. I personally am leaning toward 2 60mm unless someone has math to backup an 80mm being more capable of moving the heat off the sink.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why my pc hangs on every boot when windows loads... I suspected it was my wireless adapter but now i'm not so sure. I have changed almost everything out of my pc, and it did it on windows 8 as well. Basically windows 7 will load, some of the programs like hwmonitor will load, however I see the wireless searching for about 15-20 seconds. Then the rest of the programs load and the wireless network is found.
> 
> I have tried unplugging the adapter, nothing. Could this have to do with the fact I boot off an SSD and have programs on my HDD?


no more dangerous then my setup, but check your sata cables, maby change out the ssd ones for some others, you might be getting read errors.

also, have you tested your RAM? any ram errors will cause all sorts of problems and its not uncommon for brand new ram to have errors (especially OC ones).

generally, when using an SSD, you install windows and any core programs such as drivers and hardware programs on the SSD, then put all your other stuff like games and various other programs that don't need fast drive speeds on your HDD/s.

I also know mine will sit for a few seconds before everything loads correctly after logging in, I think my case is from coretemp starting up, maby turn off most of your startup programs and see what ones do what, hwmonitor would be a good start.


----------



## Mega Man

nah i did that as well only 1 step further all my user info was on my hdds and i had no issues.


----------



## bond32

I'm about 90% sure as the other person said, it has something to do with the AI suite. I am on the verge of a format/reinstall of windows, won't install AI suite at that point.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Pretty sure it doesnt have to do with the OC, as it does it stock. Also did it when I ran the 6300 (now have the 8350) and no, don't use core temp.


I doubt if it is hardware related. You need to scour your programs that load at bootup and disable them one by one. I had to remove a logitech driver for my wired laser mouse a G9x. I replaced it with a standard usb mouse driver and there is no longer a problem. I also culled out all the software and browser preloads that eat up memory and sometimes cause memory and irq conflicts.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nah i did that as well only 1 step further all my user info was on my hdds and i had no issues.


same, patch registry to direct entire users folder to HDDs, best way to do it and windows will just give you a temp folder if it cant find it for whatever reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm about 90% sure as the other person said, it has something to do with the AI suite. I am on the verge of a format/reinstall of windows, won't install AI suite at that point.


yea, IMO, don't even bother with AIsuit, its just a turd...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> any way to find out why my computer wakes up from sleep ALL THE DAMN TIME, and fix it? I looked through BIOS earlier today and couldn't see any 'wake from LAN' or similar options, perhaps wasn't looking in the right places...


If you think it's the LAN causing computer to wake up, I remember seeing an option recently to have WoL only respond to a magic packet. I actually use this to start the computer from my iPhone using VNC app. To make this work, you have to enable the proper setting in BIOS.

Did you follow any particular procedure to get "sleep" function working? I know some of us have never been able to wake the machine from sleep.







.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm about 90% sure as the other person said, it has something to do with the AI suite. I am on the verge of a format/reinstall of windows, won't install AI suite at that point.


Run Services.msc . Look for 3 ASUS entries. Set them all to Manual. Reboot and see if the stall still persists.

IMO, I don't like running multiple programs that go after the same sensors. AISuite in particular does not play well with any other program of this type and this is why I keep my installed copy disabled in this fashion.

OS2Wiz also gave some very good advice. You can also use MSConfig to temporarily disable most drivers just to see if that changes the symptom. It should.

I also like to use CCleaner from Piriform. This has a nice UI to help you see what programs start when you boot into Windows. From here it's easy to pick and choose what you want to run. This won't work for things that start as services such as what I stated at the beginning of this post.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> If you think it's the LAN causing computer to wake up, I remember seeing an option recently to have WoL only respond to a magic packet. I actually use this to start the computer from my iPhone using VNC app. To make this work, you have to enable the proper setting in BIOS.
> 
> Did you follow any particular procedure to get "sleep" function working? I know some of us have never been able to wake the machine from sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


power button when its asleep, if it doesn't wake then then you have a serious issue.

example; my seasonic had busted regulators and would cut out when you tried to boot the computer unless you fumbled with the power switch, RMA had that fixed.


----------



## Devildog83

I have uninstalled Kasperski, AI suite, ROG connect and Plus, Corsair link and the Intel Gigabit Network connector and a few other things and nothing. During the windows start-up something is hanging it. I give up.


----------



## bond32

Giving ccleaner a try. Need to figure this out, its very frustrating. I can't do anything for about 20-25 seconds from a reboot. It would appear it has something to do with the network drivers.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have uninstalled Kasperski, AI suite, ROG connect and Plus, Corsair link and the Intel Gigabit Network connector and a few other things and nothing. During the windows start-up something is hanging it. I give up.


there's a way you can analyze the boot chains, I did it with mine and worked out it was drive initialization holding it back by 60% of the total time, replaced a sata cable and increased my boot time threefold.

check your cables etc and try removing unnecessary hardware and drivers to see if there's an effect.


----------



## Paul17041993

ok after looking back through what I did, here's how you can do it;

step 1; get WPT, you need the windows ADK (win8) or SDK (win7) installer and when it asks for the parts to install, you only need "Windows Performance Toolkit"

SDK: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=8279
ADK: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=30652

you should probably reboot after installing

step 2; analyze, open an CMD window as admin and run;

" xbootmgr trace rebootCycle noPrepReboot -resultPath C:\mydir "

"mydir" can be any directory you want but preferably a folder directly inside your C drive,
your computer will reboot and read the times it takes for each part

step 3; you can then open the .etl file inside the folder with "xperfview" and look at what took what time during boot.

that should hopefully help...


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> If you think it's the LAN causing computer to wake up, I remember seeing an option recently to have WoL only respond to a magic packet. I actually use this to start the computer from my iPhone using VNC app. To make this work, you have to enable the proper setting in BIOS.
> 
> Did you follow any particular procedure to get "sleep" function working? I know some of us have never been able to wake the machine from sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I found that magic packet option, and disabled it and everything else in its list. My PC just slept all night for the first time since the hardware update.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have uninstalled Kasperski, AI suite, ROG connect and Plus, Corsair link and the Intel Gigabit Network connector and a few other things and nothing. During the windows start-up something is hanging it. I give up.


I told you guys already, installing AI Suite II caused it, and uninstalling it DOES NOT fix the issue. I can confirm that a fresh instal of Windows does, although there may be a less intrusive workaround.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Hey all, I don't mean to stray from topic here, but I am kind of going to, all apologies.
> 
> I am going to be purchasing the Swiftech MCP 35X x2 dual pump. Whether or not I purchase the dual bay reservoir with it (which looks like the way I will go) or the cylindrical reservoir is still up to my own debate, however, I have a question about the heat sink.
> 
> They sell the dual pump heat sink here: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16233/ex-pmp-195/Swiftech_MCP35x2_Dual_Pump_Heatsink_MCP35X2-HS.html
> 
> Notice how it is rated for one 80x15mm fan. Notice in the pictures how that fan obviously does not cover the whole width of 126mm of the heat sink.
> 
> Would I be better off purchasing two 60x15mm fans to mount to this rather than one 80x15mm or am I over thinking this way too much?
> 
> I have heard that these pumps can run hot at higher RPMs, and I do plan on running this at higher RPMs, therefore the heat sink and of course my curiosity as to which fan set up would provide better overall heat removal / dissipation from that heat sink.
> 
> I know that two 60x15's will leave approximately 10mm of space top to bottom, but they would cover almost all the width (save plus or minus 3mm per side).
> 
> I also figure that two fans of 60mm would move more air (at identical RPM and identical CFM in comparison to their sizes) than one 80mm fan.
> 
> Just looking for some reinforcement / constructive criticism here is all. I personally am leaning toward 2 60mm unless someone has math to backup an 80mm being more capable of moving the heat off the sink.


I fear you are way overthinking this. I'm pretty confident the company wouldn't sell something with their heatsink (Swiftech are pretty switched on in general) that is crap. There are a couple of advantages to a single 80mm fan over two 60mm that I can see.

1. a single 80mm is likely to be much quieter, both just on its own and for reasons connected to my second point:
2. think about how you will be mounting dual 60mm fans. There will be a junk turbulence section in between the two fans where the air won't do anything useful, and make a lot of noise.

I really think the 80mm will provide nice laminar (I think that's the word I'm looking for) airflow out the sides of the heatsink. It really doesn't matter if air is crashing down onto a finned plate cooler or blowing across it, if you get what I mean.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> ok after looking back through what I did, here's how you can do it;
> 
> step 1; get WPT, you need the windows ADK (win8) or SDK (win7) installer and when it asks for the parts to install, you only need "Windows Performance Toolkit"
> 
> SDK: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=8279
> ADK: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=30652
> 
> you should probably reboot after installing
> 
> step 2; analyze, open an CMD window as admin and run;
> 
> " xbootmgr trace rebootCycle noPrepReboot -resultPath C:\mydir "
> 
> "mydir" can be any directory you want but preferably a folder directly inside your C drive,
> your computer will reboot and read the times it takes for each part
> 
> step 3; you can then open the .etl file inside the folder with "xperfview" and look at what took what time during boot.
> 
> that should hopefully help...


Giving this a go. Repp'ed

Edit: getting an error in the cmd prompt, "'xbootmgr' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file."


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Giving this a go. Repp'ed
> 
> Edit: getting an error in the cmd prompt, "'xbootmgr' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file."


you tried rebooting? and which windows you using? though I might have fudged it up, windows 8 might actually need the windows 8 SDK and not the ADK, even though they both have the same toolkit, the ADK might not have xbootmgr









BUT I did find the full tutorial cheatsheet I used;
http://www.msfn.org/board/topic/158252-trace-why-windows-8-boots-shutsdown-or-hibernates-slowly/


----------



## bond32

Eh, its alright, I already reformatted. Reinstalling everything now minus asus ai suite. Should fix it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm about 90% sure as the other person said, it has something to do with the AI suite. I am on the verge of a format/reinstall of windows, won't install AI suite at that point.


i just realized what you are talking about ONLY way i have been able to get it to go away is 1 restore to previous aisuite install 2 reformat. aisuite is programed like my country is run...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> same, patch registry to direct entire users folder to HDDs, best way to do it and windows will just give you a temp folder if it cant find it for whatever reason.
> yea, IMO, don't even bother with AIsuit, its just a turd...


nah i like it but i disable 99% of it i like the USB boost features. pretty much disable everything else
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> I found that magic packet option, and disabled it and everything else in its list. My PC just slept all night for the first time since the hardware update.
> I told you guys already, installing AI Suite II caused it, and uninstalling it DOES NOT fix the issue. I can confirm that a fresh instal of Windows does, although there may be a less intrusive workaround.
> I fear you are way overthinking this. I'm pretty confident the company wouldn't sell something with their heatsink (Swiftech are pretty switched on in general) that is crap. There are a couple of advantages to a single 80mm fan over two 60mm that I can see.
> 
> 1. a single 80mm is likely to be much quieter, both just on its own and for reasons connected to my second point:
> 2. think about how you will be mounting dual 60mm fans. There will be a junk turbulence section in between the two fans where the air won't do anything useful, and make a lot of noise.
> 
> I really think the 80mm will provide nice laminar (I think that's the word I'm looking for) airflow out the sides of the heatsink. It really doesn't matter if air is crashing down onto a finned plate cooler or blowing across it, if you get what I mean.


i agree 80mm is best you dont need alot of air movement i have heatsinks on both my mcp35x and my daul it works fine. gotta get an 80mm though may just put it above my rad to it gets airflow from my rad fan
i am glad you got it fixed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Eh, its alright, I already reformatted. Reinstalling everything now minus asus ai suite. Should fix it.


see above sorry i didnt think about what you ment. it also makes windows shut down much slower as well..... esp win 8 although 8 does not have the lag in boot up


----------



## richie_2010

Has anyone had issues with the reset button powering up the computer. Im using the formula z n a haf x


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Has anyone had issues with the reset button powering up the computer. Im using the formula z n a haf x


well I couldn't say anything about the non-Z as I never hooked up my reset button, never use the thing at all...

logically neither of the reset or clearCMOS buttons should boot the computer at all, which one you referring to and what exactly do you mean happens?


----------



## richie_2010

I went to turn on my comp once and caught the reset button n bam it turned on. It turns on with the main switch aswell.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> I went to turn on my comp once and caught the reset button n bam it turned on. It turns on with the main switch aswell.


My Reset button does not turn the computer on.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> I went to turn on my comp once and caught the reset button n bam it turned on. It turns on with the main switch aswell.


I was just about to test the onboard reset button to then realize I cant reach it









I'm thinking your case might have some funky wiring on the buttons...? or somehow you plugged them in slightly wrong...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> power button when its asleep, if it doesn't wake then then you have a serious issue.
> 
> example; my seasonic had busted regulators and would cut out when you tried to boot the computer unless you fumbled with the power switch, RMA had that fixed.


Well I'll be doggone.







Thru the years I've built systems as far back as Pentium 3 at least and I don't think I've ever seen Sleep work correctly on a desktop, especially all the ASUS boards I've tried it on.

Today I just tried Sleep for the first time on the current system with the Coolermaster PSU, and incredibly the function appears to work correctly, complete with the flashing power LED on the front panel. Very slick. Can use WoL to start the machine and it takes you straightaway to logon prompt.

I may end up using this more.


----------



## gr8sho

Just incredible. I had some errors in my Event log pointing to AMD Catalyst, so I decided to clean out the 13.8 Beta 2 drivers. When I rebooted the machine, the darn uninstall removed ALL the USB drivers, so now I'm left with no keyboard, mouse, or access to any USB devices.

Connected a PS/2 keyboard, so at least that seems to work.

I'm trying to to see if I can burn the necessary driver installation files to a DVD, but I have to say this is the biggest disappointment yet I've had with AMD software. Never had a lick of trouble with Nvidia. Unbelievable!!!


----------



## Mega Man

next time when you uninstall dont do a complete wipe, dont uninstall the usb drivers. but i have to say i have done complete uninstalls before without issues windows drivers should take over and it should work


----------



## bond32

Pretty cool, I ordered 2x http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_239_1089&products_id=27028

Now I can see the ambient temp intake and exhaust. Full prime load at my 24/7 overclock ambient in is 28.0 and out is 35.0. Pretty interesting if you ask me!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> next time when you uninstall dont do a complete wipe, dont uninstall the usb drivers. but i have to say i have done complete uninstalls before without issues windows drivers should take over and it should work


beta 2 is very buggy still. I looked over what the uninstall was supposed to do and I must have missed it.

But Skyrim just plays terribly. AMD really needs to do a better job with their code.


----------



## Mega Man

or skyrim needs much better coding


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Well I'll be doggone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thru the years I've built systems as far back as Pentium 3 at least and I don't think I've ever seen Sleep work correctly on a desktop, especially all the ASUS boards I've tried it on.
> 
> Today I just tried Sleep for the first time on the current system with the Coolermaster PSU, and incredibly the function appears to work correctly, complete with the flashing power LED on the front panel. Very slick. Can use WoL to start the machine and it takes you straightaway to logon prompt.
> 
> I may end up using this more.


yea Ive been using sleep via power button (set as sleep instead of shutdown, all other ways of waking disabled in some way), really its the best thing you can do for computers, especially how windows 8 has virtually no forms of memory leaks so Ive found its lasted months without needing a reboot to refresh.

use sleep as much as you want, if your using win7 be sure you do a reboot every weekend or so to keep it clean, win8 I never bother to do a reboot anyway.

at times Ive also wondered about the effectiveness of adding a rechargeable 5V battery to the 5VSB line to keep its memory in the case of a blackout overnight, though I havn't experienced any lately so there's probably no point. just make sure your saving documents etc.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> or skyrim needs much better coding


Dang OCN update ate my post. I had chided you are not a Bethesda fan, and then made one other comment about micro stutter being worse on ATI CFX vs Nvidia SLI, this despite the ATI cards having 3x more video ram.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> yea Ive been using sleep via power button (set as sleep instead of shutdown, all other ways of waking disabled in some way), really its the best thing you can do for computers, especially how windows 8 has virtually no forms of memory leaks so Ive found its lasted months without needing a reboot to refresh.
> 
> use sleep as much as you want, if your using win7 be sure you do a reboot every weekend or so to keep it clean, win8 I never bother to do a reboot anyway.
> 
> at times Ive also wondered about the effectiveness of adding a rechargeable 5V battery to the 5VSB line to keep its memory in the case of a blackout overnight, though I havn't experienced any lately so there's probably no point. just make sure your saving documents etc.


Windows 8 is so much faster than it's predecessor, I wouldn't even be concerned with boot times.
I am confused though how you can survive for more than a month without a reboot when OS patches usually seem to force a reboot for the patches to take effect.

For myself, October is only a month away and when 8.1 is released and if it's as good as promised will be the marker for me to move.

I do not use the power button typically to turn the machine off or whatever because the computer sits on another piece of furniture, so it's up to me to find a way to use the mouse or setup keyboard with a hotkey sequence to put the machine to sleep. Creatures of habit take time to change.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Dang OCN update ate my post. I had chided you are not a Bethesda fan, and then made one other comment about micro stutter being worse on ATI CFX vs Nvidia SLI, this despite the ATI cards having 3x more video ram.


no they make great games. but like 99% of companies they want to make the most profit not the best game/programming of said game, why pay an experienced programer when you can pay much lower prices for much less qualified people that can do nearly the same job. it is not against bethesda it is true of 99% of companies

as for microstutter .... it is well overblown in the fanboy world and even then. tell those ppl to add a 3rd or fourth card and it will usually take care of itself, i honestly dont understand the physics behind it but red has tons of proof and the reasoning behind it. feel free to pm red1776

what i can tell you in the short time i have owned my quadfire i have NEVER had a gaming experience that was so smooth cant wait till i finish redoing my loop and unbox my eyefinity setup


----------



## gr8sho

It is a bit odd though the cards look to be nowhere near stressed, so I don't understand what's causing the hitch in the display, mind you only one 1080p monitor, when I'm say just walking around Skyrim. And I haven't done anything to try and optimize any catalyst settings. Just have the game running on full options. Most of the time the FPS are at 60 but every so often you can see it dip, and I wouldn't think a 2011 vintage game would be any sort of challenge for 2 overclocked 7970s.


----------



## gr8sho

So went out for dinner today and decided to put machine to sleep. Came back home and the computer was on.


----------



## gr8sho

BIOS reports 2 Mice and 1 Keyboard. I only have one mouse connected. Anyone else see this. It is possible one of the other devices might be detected by BIOS as a mouse, but it is odd and I've noticed for some time.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> as for microstutter .... it is well overblown in the fanboy world and even then. tell those ppl to add a 3rd or fourth card and it will usually take care of itself, i honestly dont understand the physics behind it but red has tons of proof and the reasoning behind it. feel free to pm red1776
> 
> what i can tell you in the short time i have owned my quadfire i have NEVER had a gaming experience that was so smooth cant wait till i finish redoing my loop and unbox my eyefinity setup


2 gpus; goes frame 1-2- blank wait, then 3-4 etc, ends up causing micro stuttering simply because the 7970 gpu is too fast.

tri and quadfire this isn't noticed as it goes something like 1-2-waitabit-3-etc because your cpu and bandwidth are being capped.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> It is a bit odd though the cards look to be nowhere near stressed, so I don't understand what's causing the hitch in the display, mind you only one 1080p monitor, when I'm say just walking around Skyrim. And I haven't done anything to try and optimize any catalyst settings. Just have the game running on full options. Most of the time the FPS are at 60 but every so often you can see it dip, and I wouldn't think a 2011 vintage game would be any sort of challenge for 2 overclocked 7970s.


check cpu usage? maby try disabling onboard audio via BIOS and see if it has an effect.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> BIOS reports 2 Mice and 1 Keyboard. I only have one mouse connected. Anyone else see this. It is possible one of the other devices might be detected by BIOS as a mouse, but it is odd and I've noticed for some time.


keyboards and mice will tend to have multiple "keyboards" and "mice", likely what your seeing.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> because your cpu and bandwidth are being capped..


What does that mean?
Quote:


> check cpu usage? maby try disabling onboard audio via BIOS and see if it has an effect..


Neither the CPU nor the GPU is anywhere near saturated that I can see.

I have access to a 5970 XFX card here. Although dual GPU, it doesn't use CrossfireX. I'm going to look at that more carefully but I suspect it doesn't have the issues I mentioned.
Quote:


> keyboards and mice will tend to have multiple "keyboards" and "mice", likely what your seeing.


I was wondering about that. I'll do some testing later to see if I can isolate the bogus rodent.


----------



## bond32

What would cause random freezes other than the potential unstable overclock? Been randomly freezing while doing nothing intense like browsing. Hpc mode is disabled. I can run Prime for hours at my settings yet sometimes I still get this freeze.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> What would cause random freezes other than the potential unstable overclock? Been randomly freezing while doing nothing intense like browsing. Hpc mode is disabled. I can run Prime for hours at my settings yet sometimes I still get this freeze.


If you haven't run IBT AVX on maximum, might be worth trying. This will be sure to exercise all the memory in conjunction with CPU.

Even Prime95 has different torture test modes.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> What would cause random freezes other than the potential unstable overclock? Been randomly freezing while doing nothing intense like browsing. Hpc mode is disabled. I can run Prime for hours at my settings yet sometimes I still get this freeze.


programs installed? like AIsuit or gputweak? what sort of freezes do you mean?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> programs installed? like AIsuit or gputweak? what sort of freezes do you mean?


Running at stock now, had something to do with the overclock. I'll start fresh when the trident x comes in tomorrow.

Running msi afterburner (unclocked). I would simply be on chrome and it would freeze, nothing responds.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> What would cause random freezes other than the potential unstable overclock? Been randomly freezing while doing nothing intense like browsing. Hpc mode is disabled. I can run Prime for hours at my settings yet sometimes I still get this freeze.


Are you using Firefox? That browser has had a history of freeze ups. It's happened to me many times, but not in the past 2-3 months.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Are you using Firefox? That browser has had a history of freeze ups. It's happened to me many times, but not in the past 2-3 months.


saywhat? unless your referring to adobe's crap work on flash...?


----------



## Mega Man

or betas, but come on... it is a beta ...


----------



## bond32

I'm about 80% sure it is issues with the corsair ram. Just going to start fresh tomorrow. However in the mean time, I am messing with only multiplier overclocking...


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm about 80% sure it is issues with the corsair ram. Just going to start fresh tomorrow. However in the mean time, I am messing with only multiplier overclocking...


set everything to stock, then set up your RAM to its rated settings, then perform a full memtest overnight.

if errors pop up, make sure you have all the timings set correctly and RMA the ram if your certain its correct.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm about 80% sure it is issues with the corsair ram. Just going to start fresh tomorrow. However in the mean time, I am messing with only multiplier overclocking...


You fell into the same trap I did. First, I suggested running IBT AVX on Max, not very high. Second, your results are a fail. The calculation failed, so your system is not stable despite what the message says.

In my case, I ended up reverting to memtest to find out I had a bad DIMM.

Paul mentioned to run memtest at stock and that is important, but equally important is to run the test with your desired OC settings in BIOS. Make sure when you run memtest that you select the option to run all 8 cores.

On a side note, I noticed newegg had the 8350 on sale.


----------



## The Sandman

Just to clear things up, what gr8sho is saying is that the negative (-1.xxx) results should have read positive 3.xxx to be considered stable.

Most likely requires more Vcore.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Paul mentioned to run memtest at stock and that is important, but equally important is to run the test with your desired OC settings in BIOS.


to be sure its understandable, the stock settings that they are designed to run at, so while the default is 1333, you need to test what they said it should be able to run at, if the speed and timings are set correctly but errors pop up, its defective, one of my sticks were defective too at one point so i just RMA-ed them under warranty and got a new working set.

should always be sure your memory can run at their designed speeds, then you can OC and set them to whatever you want provided it isn't higher then their rating
(you *can* go higher, but its neither guaranteed to be stable or covered by heir lifetime warranty)


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> to be sure its understandable, the stock settings that they are designed to run at, so while the default is 1333, you need to test what they said it should be able to run at, if the speed and timings are set correctly but errors pop up, its defective, one of my sticks were defective too at one point so i just RMA-ed them under warranty and got a new working set.
> 
> should always be sure your memory can run at their designed speeds, then you can OC and set them to whatever you want provided it isn't higher then their rating
> (you *can* go higher, but its neither guaranteed to be stable or covered by heir lifetime warranty)


Let me elaborate more on what I wrote earlier. I view the CPU and DRAM as mostly independent systems with their own clock speeds. While I have overclocked DRAM moderately, any increases go mostly unnoticed. The main reason I OC DRAM if at all is to find a compatible speed as a function of the FSB and CPU multiplier. I'd rather run the memory a little faster than stock if needed, but running stock speed would be fine too. Another option in doing the speed matching is to back off timings a bit to get a little more top end frequency.

In the context of overclock here, I'm assuming most think of CPU overclocking. If I'm going to do a 4.9GHz run, and _the DRAM itself is at or near to factory settings_, running a memtest won't do much in the way of stressing the CPU, but will confirm the DRAM is okay at the intended settings.
I view this as form of diagnostic to isolate the DRAM and make sure it can do its job.

A program like IBT will put all the pieces together. If the test fails, it's better IMO to have it fail because the CPU was unstable rather than potentially confusing things and not knowing if it's the CPU or the DRAM. I've lost a good number of hours trying to troubleshoot this type of problem and it's not fun.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gr8sho

The topic of sleep or standby mode has come up a few times recently. I too caught the bug of finally getting this to work on my desktop. My initial attempts turned out to be fails. Within an hour or less, the computer would wake itself up.

The way I intend to use sleep mode is to either bring the machine back with power button or with WoL magic packet. But Windows makes provisions for lots of ways to bring the machine out of standby so you have to take extra steps to make it work. I found good help *here*

In my case with the CVF, I was able to get standby to stick by disabling keyboard, mouse and UPS battery. it's possible there may have been one more, but the article will give the commands to list what devices are capable of bringing the machine out of standby mode.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Hi there Im the happy owner of a CVF-Z and Im wondering why the Crossfire show as PCIE x16 2.0 + PCIE x8 2.0 as its supposes to be 2 x16 2.0 dual PCIE LANES x16 why is it showing x16 and x8? is it a particular place for the dual x16 lanes please help!.

I used gpu-z render test to check that:


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianUshuaia*
> 
> Hi there Im the happy owner of a CVF-Z and Im wondering why the Crossfire show as PCIE x16 2.0 + PCIE x8 2.0 as its supposes to be 2 x16 2.0 dual PCIE LANES x16 why is it showing x16 and x8? is it a particular place for the dual x16 lanes please help!.


You need to use the 1st and 3rd PCIE-E slots for CrossfireX. Alternatively you can use AMD catalyst control center to see how the hardware is setup from a link speed perspective.

And welcome.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianUshuaia*
> 
> Hi there Im the happy owner of a CVF-Z and Im wondering why the Crossfire show as PCIE x16 2.0 + PCIE x8 2.0 as its supposes to be 2 x16 2.0 dual PCIE LANES x16 why is it showing x16 and x8? is it a particular place for the dual x16 lanes please help!.


if your using the second card in the second PCIe x16 lane, or your using it in the 3rd but the 2nd has a card with more then one lane, that's why.

the 2nd slot is actually a hybrid in this board, if you have a x1 card in it the 3rd slot will haves its full x16 lanes, but more then x1 and the two slots will switch to 8+8.

top slot is always 16 lanes though, and the 4th x16 (very very bottom) has only 4 lanes you can use (pretty useless without a riser ribbon)


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> saywhat? unless your referring to adobe's crap work on flash...?


Yes it could be Adobe Flash in the Firefox Browser


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> if your using the second card in the second PCIe x16 lane, or your using it in the 3rd but the 2nd has a card with more then one lane, that's why.
> 
> the 2nd slot is actually a hybrid in this board, if you have a x1 card in it the 3rd slot will haves its full x16 lanes, but more then x1 and the two slots will switch to 8+8.
> 
> top slot is always 16 lanes though, and the 4th x16 (very very bottom) has only 4 lanes you can use (pretty useless without a riser ribbon)


Is it possible that Asus did that so if you X-fire 2 cards they would not be so close together and then stay cooler? It sounds reasonable anyhow.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Is it possible that Asus did that so if you X-fire 2 cards they would not be so close together and then stay cooler? It sounds reasonable anyhow.


well, yes, their DCII cards are 3 slot so it would make perfect sense, and a fair few of the 7970s are 2.5-3 slot anyway so its even better in that sense.

if you look at the sabertooth 990FX you'll notice the two slots have 2 slots space for the same purpose (a slot less of airflow room though)


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

I should have payed more attention to that since I already installed all my Water Cooling loop right up!. God... now I have to take all apart and work on the vga blocks for the correct separation between lanes. Sometimes I feel like a fk noob. Sorry and thank you for all your support.


----------



## Devildog83

This darn AI suite keeps giving me a warning that the CPU/NB is at 2.5v when HWinfo64 and the AI suite monitor says 1.25 which is what I have it set at. I hate the software. If I had a fan controller I would get rig of it altogether.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianUshuaia*
> 
> Hi there Im the happy owner of a CVF-Z and Im wondering why the Crossfire show as PCIE x16 2.0 + PCIE x8 2.0 as its supposes to be 2 x16 2.0 dual PCIE LANES x16 why is it showing x16 and x8? is it a particular place for the dual x16 lanes please help!.
> 
> I used gpu-z render test to check that:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> You need to use the 1st and 3rd PCIE-E slots for CrossfireX. Alternatively you can use AMD catalyst control center to see how the hardware is setup from a link speed perspective.
> 
> And welcome.


this inc the welcome !~ feel free to ask us any questions
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> if your using the second card in the second PCIe x16 lane, or your using it in the 3rd but the 2nd has a card with more then one lane, that's why.
> 
> the 2nd slot is actually a hybrid in this board, if you have a x1 card in it the 3rd slot will haves its full x16 lanes, but more then x1 and the two slots will switch to 8+8.
> 
> top slot is always 16 lanes though, and the 4th x16 (very very bottom) has only 4 lanes you can use (pretty useless without a riser ribbon)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Is it possible that Asus did that so if you X-fire 2 cards they would not be so close together and then stay cooler? It sounds reasonable anyhow.


yes, that is one reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianUshuaia*
> 
> I should have payed more attention to that since I already installed all my Water Cooling loop right up!. God... now I have to take all apart and work on the vga blocks for the correct separation between lanes. Sometimes I feel like a fk noob. Sorry and thank you for all your support.


yea we have all made dumb mistakes so dont worry!~

feel free to ask us anything else. side note on most boards it is also written next to the slot fyi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> This darn AI suite keeps giving me a warning that the CPU/NB is at 2.5v when HWinfo64 and the AI suite monitor says 1.25 which is what I have it set at. I hate the software. If I had a fan controller I would get rig of it altogether.


ai suite is buggy . however you can disable it ( in the settings disable monitoring )


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> This darn AI suite keeps giving me a warning that the CPU/NB is at 2.5v when HWinfo64 and the AI suite monitor says 1.25 which is what I have it set at. I hate the software. If I had a fan controller I would get rig of it altogether.


I had almost forgotten about the fan profile support. Right now just using BIOS for this job. Been running with the case open most of the time and the motherboard itself never seems to really get hot. I only really care about one of the chassis fans, and it's the one I use on the NB. Ideally I'd like to control that fan in much the same way corsairlink runs the fans on the radiator. This NB fan is the highest RPM one I have and is only 2500RPM, so not terribly loud.

My very informal observations would say most opt out of using AISuite.

One function I'd like to use is the iphone charging function, but it's unclear to me if it actually works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ai suite is buggy . however you can disable it ( in the settings disable monitoring )


Over on the ROG board I saw mention of an AISuite 3 that had some favorable comments. No idea if it will work on our boards.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I had almost forgotten about the fan profile support. Right now just using BIOS for this job. Been running with the case open most of the time and the motherboard itself never seems to really get hot. I only really care about one of the chassis fans, and it's the one I use on the NB. Ideally I'd like to control that fan in much the same way corsairlink runs the fans on the radiator. This NB fan is the highest RPM one I have and is only 2500RPM, so not terribly loud.
> 
> My very informal observations would say most opt out of using AISuite.
> 
> One function I'd like to use is the iphone charging function, but it's unclear to me if it actually works.
> Over on the ROG board I saw mention of an AISuite 3 that had some favorable comments. No idea if it will work on our boards.


The AI charger does work and Megaman is correct, I just disabled the monitoring section and no more funky warnings. I do believe that it's the AI suite that causes the delay in start-up. If I can find III I will try it. The AI suite III is for Z87 boards. Don't think it will work on these.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The AI charger does work and Megaman is correct, I just disabled the monitoring section and no more funky warnings. I do believe that it's the AI suite that causes the delay in start-up. If I can find III I will try it.


it is i can guarantee it


----------



## bond32

He's right, and there may not be a fix other than reformat. I wiped, reinstalled all but AI suite, haven't had a single hang up since.

Just uninstalling everything wasn't enough and didn't work.


----------



## Mega Man

you can also restore to a point before you installed it


----------



## Devildog83

I am going to deal with the delay for now until I get a fan controller. I will be 1 fan port short anyhow because one of the 2 port adapters on my H100i came apart and one of the pins went missing. I guess I can use a molex 4 pin until then. I can run a couple of my quiets with those because they run at 100% all of the time anyhow. There is 8 fan connectors on the board 2 on the H100i and it's still not enough.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it is i can guarantee it


Did you install it over top of AIS2?

Also over on the ROG boards, there are references to AIS2 complete removal methods.


----------



## Mega Man

i ment it was the cause of the delays ....


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i ment it was the cause of the delays ....


And you would be correct.
Also after I disabled the monitoring my rig sleeps just fine now. It wakes fine too.


----------



## bond32

Still trying to isolate the freezing issue. I ran an overclock that was IBT and prime stable (for an hour or so) and I still got this freeze. It happens in a web browser and it does it on windows 7 and 8. Not sure what the deal is. I am running bone stock right now to see if it still happens.


----------



## bond32

Mmmk literally right after posting my pc froze again as it normally does randomly however this time it won't post. Dram light is on, no post sequence happens. Tried different ram in different slots, one slot, even my other cpu. Think my board is fried.


----------



## Mega Man

i have that and i have to get into bios via direct button but only after completely letting it shut off ( stay off for several seconds ) then it will boot fine and work normal


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Mmmk literally right after posting my pc froze again as it normally does randomly however this time it won't post. Dram light is on, no post sequence happens. Tried different ram in different slots, one slot, even my other cpu. Think my board is fried.


tried an overnight ram check at any point? but try resetting cmos, different ram, different graphics, you have your other cpu, if all that fails then I guess the board took a dive somehow...
(should be covered under warranty provided you reset the CMOS so they don't see anything)


----------



## UncleBlitz

i decided me to respawn this old hifi fourniture from the 80s......i wasnt able to keep the PC off more than 48 hours...+.+ ...lot of cable sleving & finitions to do now









the 360 rad is now breathing better than in my inwin case


----------



## Mega Man

wow


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> -snip-


:O that's petty neat, but why only water the cpu? should get your card waterblocked and maby add another radiator to keep it quiet, though if you got a low DPI 60mm or 80mm thick 360 rad it would be enough by itself while staying fairly quiet.

definitely a lot of space in there...


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> :O that's petty neat, but why only water the cpu? should get your card waterblocked and maby add another radiator to keep it quiet, though if you got a low DPI 60mm or 80mm thick 360 rad it would be enough by itself while staying fairly quiet.
> 
> definitely a lot of space in there...


i agree with you....but i m "out of money for some time" .....it s a "cheap build" with recycled parts (old pc case and hifi fourniture) ....sure i had prefer to buy some waterblocks or graphic cards more to add them to the loop...

rads are EK thick 120 and 360 , fan controler already allow me to get the thing fairly quiet

lot of room @ the top....initial idea was to test how much i can decrease temperatures by adding "ice blocks" in an inox tray there for short stress periods...









+ it s a way to verify if i can have fun with my pc without spending more money.... wife n kids are happy with the result so it s a half win


----------



## lakopipo

Just finished my build (almost) uplaoding pics soon,


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Mmmk literally right after posting my pc froze again as it normally does randomly however this time it won't post. Dram light is on, no post sequence happens. Tried different ram in different slots, one slot, even my other cpu. Think my board is fried.


Your absolutely sure it is not Adobe Flash? That exact problem was driving me crazy for months in Firefox. I believe it was fixed as I haven't had it in months now.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> Just finished my build (almost) uplaoding pics soon,


'Bro, your avatar looks just like Edward Snowden.


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> 'Bro, your avatar looks just like Edward Snowden.


lol


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> i decided me to respawn this old hifi fourniture from the 80s......i wasnt able to keep the PC off more than 48 hours...+.+ ...lot of cable sleving & finitions to do now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 360 rad is now breathing better than in my inwin case


Ah, tres bien. That is impressive. When you first said you were using old hifi furniture, I was picturing something from the 50s or 60s. because here in the states when the word HiFi is used, that is the era we tend to think about. In the 70s, things were more component based and in the 80s you ended up with the rack style all in one setup you're sporting there. But now that I see this, I understand better.

But where is the record player, I didn't see it...


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Ah, tres bien. That is impressive. When you first said you were using old hifi furniture, I was picturing something from the 50s or 60s. because here in the states when the word HiFi is used, that is the era we tend to think about. In the 70s, things were more component based and in the 80s you ended up with the rack style all in one setup you're sporting there. But now that I see this, I understand better.
> 
> But where is the *record player*, I didn't see it...


thx mate







...still have *one* to listen to my favs old 33rpm from the good old time on my "modern hiFi"....hm... but tbh....MP3 & PC rulz









...and thx for the explanation...here in fr hifi is used in a more global way with no specific meaning about "time"....i told you "old" because i used it about 15 years...









...& sorry for my froggy english


----------



## gr8sho

I finally caught a sale on the 2400MHz Trident X's Should be able to provide some additional OC datapoints soon.

Was surprised to see the sale given there is an issue with DRAM chip supply due to a recent fire in China. At least that's the last report I remember seeing on the topic. Mentioned Hynix chips in particular.


----------



## felix

You got the CL10 kit, right ?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> You got the CL10 kit, right ?


Yes, got *this one.*

I don't remember seeing a slower version on G.Skill's website in this package, but I could be wrong.

When the sticks arrive, I plan to load the XMP profile and will check to see if the sticks run error free with memtest64. My fear is I'll end up doing some form of parts sorting because my experience to date with this brand has been about 50% good. Just have to deal with the inconvenience of the wait time to cycle parts through the mail, but the subsequent replacement parts have always been 100%.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I finally caught a sale on the 2400MHz Trident X's Should be able to provide some additional OC datapoints soon.
> 
> Was surprised to see the sale given there is an issue with DRAM chip supply due to a recent fire in China. At least that's the last report I remember seeing on the topic. Mentioned Hynix chips in particular.


they use different chips in them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Yes, got *this one.*
> 
> I don't remember seeing a slower version on G.Skill's website in this package, but I could be wrong.
> 
> When the sticks arrive, I plan to load the XMP profile and will check to see if the sticks run error free with memtest64. My fear is I'll end up doing some form of parts sorting because my experience to date with this brand has been about 50% good. Just have to deal with the inconvenience of the wait time to cycle parts through the mail, but the subsequent replacement parts have always been 100%.


i have 2 of them you will like it.
they make a cl9 kit as well but they are 2x4gb
dont try less then 300ns, or 1t the IMC cant take it due to the 8gb sticks


----------



## ihatelolcats

anyone know the thermal protection limit on the chvf? i had my pump fail to start and im wondering how hot my chip got


----------



## Mega Man

you will be fine i have run my chip @ 1.7v you cant kill em


----------



## Paul17041993

it will cut at the normal 100C I would think, as that's usually very close to the point that the solder starts to liquify...


----------



## madcratebuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> it will cut at the normal 100C I would think, as that's usually very close to the point that the solder starts to liquify...


Depending on what solder you are using the melt temps start at 183C and go up to 217C for most typical solder used with electronics.


----------



## os2wiz

Is any body running a Swiftech H220 -320 on a Formula Z board? Ican't seat the bracket properly because the vrms inpinge close to 3mm on the AMD bracket thar Swiftech supplied with the kit. I tried sanding down the vrm heatsink. After a few hours work it still does not seat properly. I just ordered a Gigabyte UD 7 out of complete frustration. Any other ideas?


----------



## Mega Man

i posted a solution in the h220 thread


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i posted a solution in the h220 thread


Yes your solution is the most obvious. I just do not have a grinder or rasp to work with. Sanding the steel bracket with coarse emory cloth is futile. I need a proper workshop with a good vise , the rasp, or a grinder. Nobody I know has those tools.


----------



## Mega Man

just wanted to post an update

the ud7 is a pain but i am going to stick with it for now. (god i miss my CVFz ocing was so nice on this board )

got my hands on a reviews chip ( the legendary 1229 batch ) and .... well will be putting it underwater into my new ( replacement <3 microcenter warranty ) CVFz with everythign under water. may be getting some 7990s for my main rig, which will then become that rig. and keep my quadfire 7970s in the ud7 and give it to the wife... have not decided.

but either way it will be fun ... will keep everyone up to date !~


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> just wanted to post an update
> 
> the ud7 is a pain but i am going to stick with it for now. (god i miss my CVFz ocing was so nice on this board )
> 
> got my hands on a reviews chip ( the legendary 1229 batch ) and .... well will be putting it underwater into my new ( replacement <3 microcenter warranty ) CVFz with everythign under water. may be getting some 7990s for my main rig, which will then become that rig. and keep my quadfire 7970s in the ud7 and give it to the wife... have not decided.
> 
> but either way it will be fun ... will keep everyone up to date !~


wait, what happened to your CVF-Z...?


----------



## Mega Man

during leak testing a few fittings decided to leak. no power was on board.... but it died. i think it got to the bios or a part there of and shorted a lead to the battery , it would not post and kept giving random codes mostly related to the VGA i had my ud7 come in so i transplanted it and it worked fine.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> during leak testing a few fittings decided to leak. no power was on board.... but it died. i think it got to the bios or a part there of and shorted a lead to the battery , it would not post and kept giving random codes mostly related to the VGA i had my ud7 come in so i transplanted it and it worked fine.


Bummer...when will your new CHVF-Z arrive?


----------



## Mega Man

i already have it. i have the microcenter warranty i bring it to them and they give me a new one


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> just wanted to post an update
> 
> the ud7 is a pain but i am going to stick with it for now. (god i miss my CVFz ocing was so nice on this board )
> 
> got my hands on a reviews chip ( the legendary 1229 batch ) and .... well will be putting it underwater into my new ( replacement <3 microcenter warranty ) CVFz with everythign under water. may be getting some 7990s for my main rig, which will then become that rig. and keep my quadfire 7970s in the ud7 and give it to the wife... have not decided.
> 
> but either way it will be fun ... will keep everyone up to date !~[/quote
> I may be willing to send you my Asus Crosshair V Formula 7. The issue of my unrecognized 8GB dimm is rubbing me the wrong way. I'll let you know by Monday or Tuesday at latest. What features of the UD7 irk you???


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> just wanted to post an update
> 
> the ud7 is a pain but i am going to stick with it for now. (god i miss my CVFz ocing was so nice on this board )
> 
> got my hands on a reviews chip ( the legendary 1229 batch ) and .... well will be putting it underwater into my new ( replacement <3 microcenter warranty ) CVFz with everythign under water. may be getting some 7990s for my main rig, which will then become that rig. and keep my quadfire 7970s in the ud7 and give it to the wife... have not decided.
> 
> but either way it will be fun ... will keep everyone up to date !~
> 
> 
> 
> I may be willing to send you my Asus Crosshair V Formula 7. The issue of my unrecognized 8GB dimm is rubbing me the wrong way. I'll let you know by Monday or Tuesday at latest. What features of the UD7 irk you???
Click to expand...

you guys keep deleting the last "]" that is why it appears as a big quote...

i appreciate it, but no thanks as i said i got a replacement for free. as i buy a 3rd party warranty that covers these issues. i would recommend you reconsider. the CVFz is a great board.

as far as my issues OCing was a pain. you have to enable HPC or oc wont stick. you have to disable then reenable another setting that i cant remember ( just got off a 17 hour shift ) to get CFX to work ( disable to work then oc ht and reenable for that to work ) from what i can tell cpu/nb has no llc. not alot of voltage control. HWinfo will tell you your CPUnb vid ) you dont see many volts, very few sensors both temp and volts it ocs very very well i will give it that. my temps though are high i may be able to manage 4.8 but keeping it at 4.7 ( due to CPU/nb oc/volts+ht volts ( ht adds alot of heat ) ) had no problem booting at 5 probably could do 5.1~5.3 np with my current cooling

2.7-1 notch on pll gave me a HUGE temp drop ( ~ 10c ) though that was nice


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The issue of my unrecognized 8GB dimm is rubbing me the wrong way


If by unrecognized you mean it's not seen in BIOS or within Windows, I've seen this problem on one of my original 4 Snipers. The defective part was replaced under warranty. If you think it's the physical slot, that's better left for Asus to deal with.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you guys keep deleting the last "]" that is why it appears as a big quote...


Easy to miss, but thanks for pointing it out. I was thinking the Wizard was shooting blanks.


----------



## gr8sho

Got the Trident Xs installed today. A 3 pass Memtest was successful at stock, so the parts look good at first blush.

I have my 4.9GHz OC dialed in, but will need to do some stress testing to confirm the system is "stable".

One thing I noticed is when I set CPU Freq up at 258MHz, the lowest available value for CPU/NB and HT Bus are just shy of 2600MHz. I picked 258 because this put the DRAM right up at 2400MHz.

Is it correct that BIOS won't offer lower CPU/NB and HT speeds with this kind of OC? Probably not a big worry, just curious.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Got the Trident Xs installed today. A 3 pass Memtest was successful at stock, so the parts look good at first blush.
> 
> I have my 4.9GHz OC dialed in, but will need to do some stress testing to confirm the system is "stable".
> 
> One thing I noticed is when I set CPU Freq up at 258MHz, the lowest available value for CPU/NB and HT Bus are just shy of 2600MHz. I picked 258 because this put the DRAM right up at 2400MHz.
> 
> Is it correct that BIOS won't offer lower CPU/NB and HT speeds with this kind of OC? Probably not a big worry, just curious.


you can set it to 2400
also 300 will also give you 2400mem / 2700cpu/nb but it takes alot of volts.

also it will work at 200 fsb 2600cpu/nb


----------



## gr8sho

I have the CPU/NB at 1.42V and the CPU up at 1.536V. I probably have to raise the DRAM up to about 1.7V. Is that right?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I have the CPU/NB at 1.42V and the CPU up at 1.536V. I probably have to raise the DRAM up to about 1.7V. Is that right?


holy crap
that is high you will have a ton of heat
i got off fine with 1.25 +high llc ( cpu/nb ) and no just as long as the volts dont drop below 1.65 ( ~ 1.675~1.68 )


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> holy crap
> that is high you will have a ton of heat
> i got off fine with 1.25 +high llc ( cpu/nb ) and no just as long as the volts dont drop below 1.65 ( ~ 1.675~1.68 )


LLC is set to High. I can back down the voltage on that area, the current setting is what I had from when the Snipers were installed. I'm not sure why IBT is not passing. It's very likely I need to add even more Vcore. Thoughts?

What OC are you running right now?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> If by unrecognized you mean it's not seen in BIOS or within Windows, I've seen this problem on one of my original 4 Snipers. The defective part was replaced under warranty. If you think it's the physical slot, that's better left for Asus to deal with.[/quote
> 
> Not sure yet. It should be in the black color coded slots, but the elbow joint from the water block is blocking the red dimm slot closest to the cpu. The black slots are for maximum compatibility. So sometimes the bios sees the dimm and sometimes not.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> LLC is set to High. I can back down the voltage on that area, the current setting is what I had from when the Snipers were installed. I'm not sure why IBT is not passing. It's very likely I need to add even more Vcore. Thoughts?
> 
> What OC are you running right now?


i am stable @1600 or less ram @ 4.7 @ 1.488 after load but i am concentrating on HT more then raw power. looks like i will have ~ 10c to play with . been moving my rig around alot, currently testing all outputs of the apogee hd and all 4 cards in parallel seems to work best ~ 10c cooler !~


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Not sure yet. It should be in the black color coded slots, but the elbow joint from the water block is blocking the red dimm slot closest to the cpu. The black slots are for maximum compatibility. So sometimes the bios sees the dimm and sometimes not.


If you only have 2 DIMMs, manual says red slots best for OC.

But since you say it's intermittently detected, my money is on bad DIMM.


----------



## gr8sho

Standby is no longer working. What changed is I had to clear CMOS and re-enter all the BIOS values after installing my new TridentX's.

What happens is the computer appears to want to go into Sleep mode, power light flashes, but the everything appears to stay powered on, fans and so on, To make things worse, I can't wake it up.

What did I forget to do?


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Standby is no longer working. What changed is I had to clear CMOS and re-enter all the BIOS values after installing my new TridentX's.
> 
> What happens is the computer appears to want to go into Sleep mode, power light flashes, but the everything appears to stay powered on, fans and so on, To make things worse, I can't wake it up.
> 
> What did I forget to do?


weird thing....same happened to me today on my FX PC/asus mobo +.+ but with no RAM or anything else exchange...suddently after 6 month with no problems it was impossible to wake up the pc.....i had to unplug all HDDs and the SSD + to reset the bios + to install an old KB (the usb g15 wasnt reconized anymore) , the text was: fatal error on wake up" or something like that....all works fine again now

my sons pc have same symptoms like yours on his 1090t PC/MSI mobo (everything powered on and no way to wake it up)...i have to unplug "brutaly" the psu to get it back to boot

did u fix it too? if not, not sure u can grab ideas from my problems...thoses sleep mode problems are multiple and happen to so many PCs


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can set it to 2400
> also 300 will also give you 2400mem / 2700cpu/nb but it takes alot of volts.


I must have read your post 15 times and now I understand; must have had tired eyes. You are saying CPU Freq can be 300MHz. And yes I'd like to do that. IIRC. the Volts you refer to are for HT Bus and CPU/NB. When I ask for your data, it's is only for reference purposes, so appreciate knowing what values you are using and which voltages you are changing.

If you tell me that 300 is unstable, that's okay too.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> weird thing....same happened to me today on my FX PC/asus mobo +.+ but with no RAM or anything else exchange...suddently after 6 month with no problems it was impossible to wake up the pc.....i had to unplug all HDDs and the SSD + to reset the bios + to install an old KB (the usb g15 wasnt reconized anymore) , the text was: fatal error on wake up" or something like that....all works fine again now
> 
> my sons pc have same symptoms like yours on his 1090t PC/MSI mobo (everything powered on and no way to wake it up)...i have to unplug "brutaly" the psu to get it back to boot
> 
> did u fix it too? if not, not sure u can grab ideas from my problems...thoses sleep mode problems are multiple and happen to so many PCs


The hocus pocus around making this work is driving me nuts. I'm wondering if there's some setting in BIOS that is interfering with the function. I may switch back to pure stock to check and then try bring the OC back online and see what happens.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I must have read your post 15 times and now I understand; must have had tired eyes. You are saying CPU Freq can be 300MHz. And yes I'd like to do that. IIRC. the Volts you refer to are for HT Bus and CPU/NB. When I ask for your data, it's is only for reference purposes, so appreciate knowing what values you are using and which voltages you are changing.
> 
> If you tell me that 300 is unstable, that's okay too.


i can help later tonight after work


----------



## The Sandman

Mega Man;

How about them pics of that new setup?


----------



## Mega Man

nuuuuu not yet. tubing is HORRID ... i do mean HORRID +my CVFz died due to a bathing incident.... ( leak testing with no power to mobo, although i have a new one) atm i am giving the ud7 a try .
waiting for my res and to buy vrm block for ud7 ( never even got to use my CVFz block ; ; ) some fittings ( i need to buy the block and fittings res is getting custom modified @ fq ) and i have not even had time to rezip tie the back of the mobo try...

i really dont think i will ever be able to do nice tubing using all 4 ports on the apogee hd, but god it stays so cool !~


----------



## ihatelolcats

would the z block fit the original vrms?


----------



## Mega Man

i think it does. the difference between the z and non z ( from what i have read ) is that 1 of the caps or chokes was in the way.


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> would the z block fit the original vrms?


z block to original chv.. will do..

non z block to z board.. wont


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you guys keep deleting the last "]" that is why it appears as a big quote...
> 
> i appreciate it, but no thanks as i said i got a replacement for free. as i buy a 3rd party warranty that covers these issues. i would recommend you reconsider. the CVFz is a great board.
> 
> as far as my issues OCing was a pain. you have to enable HPC or oc wont stick. you have to disable then reenable another setting that i cant remember ( just got off a 17 hour shift ) to get CFX to work ( disable to work then oc ht and reenable for that to work ) from what i can tell cpu/nb has no llc. not alot of voltage control. HWinfo will tell you your CPUnb vid ) you dont see many volts, very few sensors both temp and volts it ocs very very well i will give it that. my temps though are high i may be able to manage 4.8 but keeping it at 4.7 ( due to CPU/nb oc/volts+ht volts ( ht adds alot of heat ) ) had no problem booting at 5 probably could do 5.1~5.3 np with my current cooling
> 
> 2.7-1 notch on pll gave me a HUGE temp drop ( ~ 10c ) though that was nice


Mega Man, my full 16 Gb is being recognized in bios today on 4 different boots. That could change with my next boot though. I ran my bootable memtest 86 on cd. I see it is a linux bootable, in any case, I did 3 full passes some 3 hours of testing with no errors recorded. I suspect perhaps one of the dimm slots is quirky. I used my compressed air cleaner to blow out any crap in the memory slots and it hopefully will continue to recognize both memory sticks. My water block is now seated without any impinging vrms or elbow joints. Thanks to Brian and my trusty hacksaw. Yet I can't run stress on 4.4 GHZ or above without the system shutting down immediately. I can only boot as high as 4.7 GHZ without regard to stability. The tim seems to be distributed properly on the cpu . Any ideas on what may be the issue here???? The shutdown is so fast I can't even read any spiking in temps.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Mega, my full 16 Gb is being recognized in bios today on 4 different boots. That could change with my next boot though. I ran my bootable memtest 86 on cd. I see it is a linux bootable, in any case, I did 3 full passes some 3 hours of testing with no errors recorded. I suspect perhaps one of the dimm slots is quirky.


3 hours is nowhere near enough, do a full 12 hours, ~ 4 full runs bare minimum.


----------



## gr8sho

How many people are running in the 300 club? And which CPU multiplier have you settled on. Ideally responders to this question are running their DRAM at 2400MHz, so that probably limits the pool of responders.


----------



## Mega Man

multi will mostly depend on your cooling


----------



## gr8sho

Well, this is why I wanted to confirm settings others were using to get there. CPU/NB for sure is needed. HT and NB voltages themselves look to need to be increased too. I know my machine is lacking in some of the phancy plumbing arrangements, but I may have enough cooling to do some benching. If it's a problem I'll just back out of it.
So the question really is, what are voltage table stakes to make 300 work.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Well, this is why I wanted to confirm settings others were using to get there. CPU/NB for sure is needed. HT and NB voltages themselves look to need to be increased too. I know my machine is lacking in some of the phancy plumbing arrangements, but I may have enough cooling to do some benching. If it's a problem I'll just back out of it.
> So the question really is, what are voltage table stakes to make 300 work.


I haven't had the time to fully stabilize yet but this is where I left off with a 300 x 16 running Dram listed in sig


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Well, this is why I wanted to confirm settings others were using to get there. CPU/NB for sure is needed. HT and NB voltages themselves look to need to be increased too. I know my machine is lacking in some of the phancy plumbing arrangements, but I may have enough cooling to do some benching. If it's a problem I'll just back out of it.
> So the question really is, what are voltage table stakes to make 300 work.


not much different then multi oc just have to up nb ( not CPU/nb ) as well


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I haven't had the time to fully stabilize yet but this is where I left off with a 300 x 16 running Dram listed in sig


From your settings, you did up both HT and NB. Okay.

I also see that you adjusted the timings on your DIMMs to essentially match the higher speed rated version.

What does it mean when you say it's not fully stabilized. Is it a testing matter or is the system freezing or such.

Thanks for responding.


----------



## gr8sho

Quick update. Before I get into any benchmarking runs, I'm becoming used to the idea of walk before run. I'm profiling the DRAM at a CPU Bus speed of 258, and now 300 to make sure there are no memory errors that would pollute any IBT or P95 runs. Initially I'm sticking with full 3 pass running all 8 cores and testing the full 16GB address range. 3 passes take a little over 2 hours.

For the Memtest64 runs, I'm using CPU mutli of 16.5 that brings speed up to 4.95GHz. I don't know if the CPU will be stable in an IBT run, kinda doubt it, but if Memtest64 passes, I'll at least know that area is safe.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> What does it mean when you say it's not fully stabilized. Is it a testing matter or is the system freezing or such.
> 
> Thanks for responding.


Sorry I should have included that info.
No issues at all that you could see, or "feel".

Not fully stabilized means that I will test it much further before I run it 24/7 on my main array. I'm a stickler on stability.
This particular OC (300x16) is still in the early stages. It was more of an alternative route heading for 49xxMHz. and came in very useful as a comparison to other OC's plus, I just wanted to see how the 1866MHz Trident X would play at 2400MHz lol. It seems to get along just fine. Will take some tweaking from stock 2400MHz timings to see the same performance I have at 2143MHz cas 9.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Sorry I should have included that info.
> No issues at all that you could see, or "feel".
> 
> Not fully stabilized means that I will test it much further before I run it 24/7 on my main array. I'm a stickler on stability.
> This particular OC (300x16) is still in the early stages. It was more of an alternative route heading for 49xxMHz. and came in very useful as a comparison to other OC's plus, I just wanted to see how the 1866MHz Trident X would play at 2400MHz lol. It seems to get along just fine. Will take some tweaking from stock 2400MHz timings to see the same performance I have at 2143MHz cas 9.


I kinda got that since I saw the IBT results.

I don't know how many of us are trying to do this type of setup, but I count only 3 of us in this thread at 300. I can add my voice to being able to essentially reproduce your results. Just the idea I can do this alone is awesome. I always wanted to do 300 on my M2N32 but could not because the IMC on the 965BE was holding it back, not because the board itself couldn't do it. The CVF doesn't seem to have any issues handling this faster setting.

In terms of stability, there is a "knee in the curve" between 4.9 and 4.95GHz that causes computation errors in 8350 running IBT and Vcore at 1.525V. I know I can overcome this by dumping more volts into the chip.

But going from 4.8 to 4.9GHz should be doable by increasing CPU freq. I'll probably do this type of tuning using ROG Connect for expediency. The real question is, what will crap out first, the CPU or the IMC. The last time I tried to run the CPU/NB at 2750, I did not get good results.


----------



## 033Y5

anyone have any pros/cons on changing the VRM Fixed Frequency Mode on this board (chvf-z)


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> anyone have any pros/cons on changing the VRM Fixed Frequency Mode on this board (chvf-z)


I run mine at 530. My OC had reached a point where nothing seem to help stabilize.
I started low (350) and made small increases till I reached a point where it made a nice change (530).

Wasn't long after this I was able to make a few more adjustments in other areas and pass 24 hr Prime95 and IBT AVX on max for 20 runs.
Not saying it will give you the same results but I'm glad I took the time to play a bit.


----------



## gr8sho

In BIOS there's an Extreme OC option. I noticed this flipped a few items and that particular value was set to 500. So 530 is not that far off.
I'm also unclear what negatives there are if any in terms of long term reliability of the hardware.


----------



## ihatelolcats

ive had mine set to 550 for like two years


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I kinda got that since I saw the IBT results.
> 
> I don't know how many of us are trying to do this type of setup, but I count only 3 of us in this thread at 300. I can add my voice to being able to essentially reproduce your results. Just the idea I can do this alone is awesome. I always wanted to do 300 on my M2N32 but could not because the IMC on the 965BE was holding it back, not because the board itself couldn't do it. The CVF doesn't seem to have any issues handling this faster setting.
> 
> In terms of stability, there is a "knee in the curve" between 4.9 and 4.95GHz that causes computation errors in 8350 running IBT and Vcore at 1.525V. I know I can overcome this by dumping more volts into the chip.
> 
> But going from 4.8 to 4.9GHz should be doable by increasing CPU freq. I'll probably do this type of tuning using ROG Connect for expediency. The real question is, what will crap out first, the CPU or the IMC. The last time I tried to run the CPU/NB at 2750, I did not get good results.


dinky got it 100% stable. ( 80 hours prime ) i am about to ask him for settings if he would be so kind
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> anyone have any pros/cons on changing the VRM Fixed Frequency Mode on this board (chvf-z)


cons
1 more vrm heat

pros
1 you should already have a fan on your nb/vrms anyway or waterblock it


----------



## 033Y5

cool







thank you all hopefully it might help get to that 5ghz+
+rep


----------



## gr8sho

I'm guessing the setting is table stakes to get there, and I only say that because I don't understand what it does well enough nor I have a studied it in terms of pass/fail for automatic vs a discrete setting like the VRM parm @ 500+. Any of my high-end runs have had the setting at greater than 500 and it seems to work.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


I meant to comment more on your HWINFO image. First, it is impressive, so I just wanted to say that. The temps are just amazing. You seem to have nullified the heat gradient on NB as compared to ambient, so kudos.

The other thing that caught my attention is the VRM temp data. I'm assuming you're using a T-probe to do that, and if so, where did you place the probe.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> The other thing that caught my attention is the VRM temp data. I'm assuming you're using a T-probe to do that, and if so, where did you place the probe.


Yes I run Frozen's T-probes.
I spent some time placing the sensor by first using a IR Therometer to locate the hottest point. Than attempted to slide (gently wedge if you will) the probe end in between whatever tight spot I could find under the WB in that same location. Than verified HWInfo reading against IR Therometer and got it within 1 degree with a lot of trail and error. Here's a pic for location. Look right in the center and please ignore the dust


Not complete yet (tube routing








) but here's what it looks like after adding the EX140.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Yes I run Frozen's T-probes.
> I spent some time placing the sensor by first using a IR Therometer to locate the hottest point. Than attempted to slide (gently wedge if you will) the probe end in between whatever tight spot I could find under the WB in that same location. Than verified HWInfo reading against IR Therometer and got it within 1 degree with a lot of trail and error. Here's a pic for location. Look right in the center and please ignore the dust
> 
> 
> Not complete yet (tube routing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but here's what it looks like after adding the EX140.


How much did it drop the temps adding the ex140 for load?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> How much did it drop the temps adding the ex140 for load?


I can not answer that directly (ex140 only)

I wanted to change TIM from AS5 to IC Diamond (main reason for disassembly)
At this point I also added the EX140 to add more options for tube routing.
Going directly from CPU WB to VRM/NB WB is a PITA.
Also changed out stock rear case fan to a Radiator pull using a Swiftech Helix.

The end result

Before


After


In case you're not aware click pic than click "Original" to view full screen
Loaded "Average" core temp dropped from 54.7c to 48c with ambient only one degree different between tests.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I can not answer that directly (ex140 only)
> 
> I wanted to change TIM from AS5 to IC Diamond (main reason for disassembly)
> At this point I also added the EX140 to add more options for tube routing.
> Going directly from CPU WB to VRM/NB WB is a PITA.
> Also changed out stock rear case fan to a Radiator pull using a Swiftech Helix.
> 
> The end result
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> In case you're not aware click pic than click "Original" to view full screen
> Loaded "Average" core temp dropped from 54.7c to 48c with ambient only one degree different between tests.


Your max went from 62c to 54.3c that seemed well worth it also after running for a while your current temps dropped 5c. Have you thought about going cpuwb to ex140 to vrm/nbwb to top 360 rad? Just asking since i have a similar setup. I was wondering what the temps would be or even bo worth trying that way, seems to do the job the way you have it now.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Your max went from 62c to 54.3c that seemed well worth it also after running for a while your current temps dropped 5c. Have you thought about going cpuwb to ex140 to vrm/nbwb to top 360 rad? Just asking since i have a similar setup. I was wondering what the temps would be or even bo worth trying that way, seems to do the job the way you have it now.


That is exactly what is pictured above (latest setup). Pump, cpu, ex140, vrm/nb, rx360, res.
I still want to figure out how to have inlet to vrm/nb wb at bottom instead of at the top like now. Thinking it will bleed air easier.

Previously ran it pump, rx360, cpu, ex140, vrm/nb, res.

Tonight is my first chance to play so i still don't have data to show if it changed anything yet.


----------



## kahboom

Either use two 90s or 45s or just bend the tubing in a U which is what i have the U, tubing i have is the Primochill pro flex tubing which is very flexable


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Just ordered my mobo... this is my first jump in to the AMD CPU world in YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARS! Currently running a 2600k rig. I'm happy to go red again


----------



## soulwrath

omergod you guys making me want to buy a asus 990fx cross V now for all red LMAO -_-


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Just ordered my mobo... this is my first jump in to the AMD CPU world in YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARS! Currently running a 2600k rig. I'm happy to go red again


welcome back to the red team, hope you enjoy your stay!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> omergod you guys making me want to buy a asus 990fx cross V now for all red LMAO -_-


yes... yes we are... the CHV is arguably the best styled amd board currently and seems to pop out as the most tolerable with extreme overclocks if you know how to use it right. the onboard audio and lan are not promotable points though, not actually any better then alternatives...

though IMO, want good sound? dedicated card, LAN doesn't matter at all, I can play on my laptop and never have any issues with network performance, hell I even prefer realtech chips over the intel ones for reliability alone...

to the point, if you came for opinions over your current Extreme 9 I see in your sig, there might not be any point upgrading to this unless you consider yourself a serious enthusiast, how high have you gotten your rig to overclock? (if you have at all)

oh and usually we pair our boards with some form of watercooling to keep up with the temps, even if its a little closed-loop like my thermaltake...


----------



## soulwrath

ive gotten it up to 4.8 before temps became too worrisome with the H100. Voltage just skyrockets at that point. I wanted to COOL the mobo but i just cant find parts for the nb/vrms







Main reaosn why i am considering finding someone to trade mobos with by also giving a bit of cash???


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> ive gotten it up to 4.8 before temps became too worrisome with the H100. Voltage just skyrockets at that point. I wanted to COOL the mobo but i just cant find parts for the nb/vrms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main reaosn why i am considering finding someone to trade mobos with by also giving a bit of cash???


have you tried some 40-80mm (80 usually has the better noise) fans strapped to the heatsinks? that usually helps a lot, can be tricky to do so but zipties are usually pretty effective.

by the sounds of it you have a decent chip, or at least an entry level overclocker, I would think if you wanted to get a crosshair you might want to invest in a more dedicated water loop too, by the sounds of it you've hit the point that the H100's pump cant extract the heat fast enough...


----------



## soulwrath

Yes was planning to pick up a koolance or xspc setup but not sure what i want to get and how much i really want to spend


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Is there a common agreement on the top RAM choice for the formula z? Would like to get around 2000mhz


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Is there a common agreement on the top RAM choice for the formula z? Would like to get around 2000mhz


I can say my GSkill Trident X 1866MHz kit runs real nice at 2142MHz 9-10-10-26-40 and also real strong at 2408MHz.
Lots of options.


----------



## soulwrath

Ive got 2133 corsair veng pro at 11 11 11 27 1.5v


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I can say my GSkill Trident X 1866MHz kit runs real nice at 2142MHz 9-10-10-26-40 and also real strong at 2408MHz.
> Lots of options.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Ive got 2133 corsair veng pro at 11 11 11 27 1.5v


Thank you! I was actually looking at both of those







Just wanted to be sure WOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Thank you! I was actually looking at both of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to be sure WOOOOOOOOOOOO!


I don't know how much you're willing to spend, but the TridentX's seem to carry alot of favor with the people here and over on the ROG boards. GSkill offers lots of speed choices. The Crosshair V Formulas support 2400MHz outright and perhaps to you can get that speed on sale. Lifetime warranty and so on.

I have yet to do any particular overclocking on the parts themselves, but running with an FX8350 up at 4.8GHz and FSB at 300MHz is working fine. No cooling issues. Stock voltage and timings too.


----------



## glenquagmire

hey guys.....I have a question. What does a MOBO make a real difference in doing with respect to gaming or media? What I mean is I just bought a Gigabyte 990fxa-UD3 rev 4.0 and I am about to OC it. I have also kept an eye on Asus Crosshair V z-formula. What is the real difference and what will I notice. I prefer facts and not just, this is awesome and amazing feedback. Check my signature for my specs. Is it able to be waterblocked? What are some recommended MOBOs performance wise?

Thanks all!


----------



## soulwrath

types of capacitors, the BIOS itself, the type of VRMS ETC.


----------



## glenquagmire

is it worth the extra $115 from my Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Rev 4? I mean does it walk on water, lol? I mean they are two different boards and about $115 difference in price, so what the price difference?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> hey guys.....I have a question. What does a MOBO make a real difference in doing with respect to gaming or media? What I mean is I just bought a Gigabyte 990fxa-UD3 rev 4.0 and I am about to OC it. I have also kept an eye on Asus Crosshair V z-formula. What is the real difference and what will I notice. I prefer facts and not just, this is awesome and amazing feedback. Check my signature for my specs. Is it able to be waterblocked? What are some recommended MOBOs performance wise?
> 
> Thanks all!


like most other hardware, reviews and benchmarks.

then features such as additional VRM phases, better controllers or more copper will attract overclocking, but not necessarily gain advantages over alternatives.

as for your Gigabyte, cpu and ram is blockable as usual but I'm not sure if there's any options for the rest of the motherboard, nor do I think it would be worth the effort as the UD3 is intended to be more affordable then handle extreme overclocks that would need full water, a 80mm fan near the heatsinks should be adequate, just don't try pushing further then 1.5V or you might burn the board...

Crosshair Vz though, has a waterblock available and so far has proven the most reliable at heavy overclocks, to the point its generally recommended as the board to be used with the FX-9370 and FX-9590.


----------



## glenquagmire

Is it worth the $115 difference in your opinion? I mean there are trade offs, but is it worth the overclock and addtional features? I may buy it and sell the UD3 rev 4.


----------



## miklkit

I swore I would never post in this thread again......................









I spent 6 months with a UD3 rev3 and never got past 4.5ghz before it warped from its own heat. Gotta give Gigabyte credit as they RMAd it and gave me a rev4.









I pulled the noname board I had bought and plugged it in, and found it could not even make a baseline run at stock clocks. Sold it and am very happy with the other board.

The UD3 runs hot. Very hot. Plus it has a bad bios. To prevent unneeded hair loss get another board.


----------



## RocketAbyss

If you have the cash to spare, definately get the CHVF-Z. If not, the Saberkitty is a very good choice as well. Both these boards have superior VRM heatsinks over the Giga boards to be honest. I've heard a number of stories including the above post about Giga boards warping or burning out due to the heat from overclocking. I'm running my 8350 at 5GHz on my CHVF-Z and even the stock heatsink on VRMs aren't overly hot to the touch. But its hot enough that you don't want to put your finger on the heatsink for more than 3 seconds (duuuhhhh).


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> If you have the cash to spare, definately get the CHVF-Z. If not, the Saberkitty is a very good choice as well. Both these boards have superior VRM heatsinks over the Giga boards to be honest. I've heard a number of stories including the above post about Giga boards warping or burning out due to the heat from overclocking. I'm running my 8350 at 5GHz on my CHVF-Z and even the stock heatsink on VRMs aren't overly hot to the touch. But its hot enough that you don't want to put your finger on the heatsink for more than 3 seconds (duuuhhhh).


my current UD3 REV 4.0 isnt even OC'ed and I cant touch the darm heat syncs. Not that I have a reason to other than "dont push the red button" problem we all have, lol.

Saber is only $15 less than Crosshair V z-form. Is $215 a good deal or have you seen better pricing?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> my current UD3 REV 4.0 isnt even OC'ed and I cant touch the darm heat syncs. Not that I have a reason to other than "dont push the red button" problem we all have, lol.
> 
> Saber is only $15 less than Crosshair V z-form. Is $215 a good deal or have you seen better pricing?


Well its just that Giga's 990FX boards aren't good for OC'ing cos of the VRMs. Just not as robustly constructed/made as the CHVF-Z or Saberkitty. I don't have personal experience with the board, its just that I've read stories about it. That was the reason why I stuck with Asus boards and since I had the spare cash, went straight for the top of the line.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Well its just that Giga's 990FX boards aren't good for OC'ing cos of the VRMs. Just not as robustly constructed/made as the CHVF-Z or Saberkitty. I don't have personal experience with the board, its just that I've read stories about it. That was the reason why I stuck with Asus boards and since I had the spare cash, went straight for the top of the line.


How about price for the Crosshair V z-formula? Is $215 a good deal or have you seen better pricing? FYI Saber is $15 less than Crosshair.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> How about price for the Crosshair V z-formula? Is $215 a good deal or have you seen better pricing? FYI Saber is $15 less than Crosshair.


USD i'm pressuming? Sorry I'm not too sure how much it should cost in the US. It cost me 350 SGD bought from a retail shop here in Singapore after shipping and taxes, which is about 280 USD. You might have to rely on someone in your country who has bought the board.


----------



## soulwrath

$215 is great price usualy is $230 i believe, the asrock e9 is a good board too ive oc'd with a h100 to 4.8 ez but temps are little too high for a h100 to handle


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> $215 is great price usualy is $230 i believe, the asrock e9 is a good board too ive oc'd with a h100 to 4.8 ez but temps are little too high for a h100 to handle


These are what I am considering: THOUGHTS????

Asus Crosshair V Form-Z for $215
Arock Extreme 9 $170 *compatible with 9500 series chip*
Gigabyte UD7 $200


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> If you have the cash to spare, definately get the CHVF-Z. If not, the Saberkitty is a very good choice as well. Both these boards have superior VRM heatsinks over the Giga boards to be honest. I've heard a number of stories including the above post about Giga boards warping or burning out due to the heat from overclocking. I'm running my 8350 at 5GHz on my CHVF-Z and even the stock heatsink on VRMs aren't overly hot to the touch. But its hot enough that you don't want to put your finger on the heatsink for more than 3 seconds (duuuhhhh).


ah yes, the sabre is a good alternate, pretty much identical to the crosshair really, just lacking some little extras.

crosshair has intel lan, special audio and a red and black colour scheme, that's about it really, the crosshair you'll likely get better support with overclocking but I'm pretty sure its not incredibly different to the sabre.

if you think yourself enough of an enthusiast, you'll grab it at any cost, its your choice really what you want to do with your hardware.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> ah yes, the sabre is a good alternate, pretty much identical to the crosshair really, just lacking some little extras.
> 
> crosshair has intel lan, special audio and a red and black colour scheme, that's about it really, the crosshair you'll likely get better support with overclocking but I'm pretty sure its not incredibly different to the sabre.
> 
> if you think yourself enough of an enthusiast, you'll grab it at any cost, its your choice really what you want to do with your hardware.


I am a Beginner Enthusiast, lol.....

I just build my computer and now selling some of it to upgrade, ex: XSPC EX240 Raystorm 750 selling the rad and fans for a 80mm Monsta and Gentle typhoon AP-15 push pull set. Selling the stock fractla case fans for Cougar CF-v14hb, now looking into MOBO 990fxa-UD3 rev4.0 I bought less than a month ago and havent even OC'ed yet for either Asus Crosshair v Form-z. Sabertooth, Asrock Extreme 9 or Gigabyte 990fxa-ud7.

Crosshair $215
Asrock E9 $170
Gig UD7 $200
Saber $200


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Crosshair $215
> Asrock E9 $170
> Gig UD7 $200
> Saber $200


dem numbers









get the crosshair


----------



## soulwrath

Honestly right now i want a Crosshair Formula Z just so i can watercool the mobo and push it even more ~ would even be willing to sell my E9 (only used for like 2 months)


----------



## glenquagmire

is crosshair compatible with the 9500 chips?


----------



## soulwrath

yes


----------



## Mega Man

.....

i didnt do it .... but i still remember when ppl had to make their own CPU blocks LOL , home made rads......... all sorts of DIY onry stuffs..... no company made anything ....


----------



## glenquagmire

question....i bought 1866 cl 8 ram and i believe the crosshair doesnt support.....is this accurate or what do i do?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> dem numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get the crosshair


Ditto


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> is crosshair compatible with the 9500 chips?


of course, its even the board recommended to run said cpus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> question....i bought 1866 cl 8 ram and i believe the crosshair doesnt support.....is this accurate or what do i do?


my vengeance's weren't supported, didn't stop me using them, just means you have to set the timings manually etc.


----------



## visionviper

Does anyone have some recommended drive strength settings for Samsung K4B2G0846D-HCH9 chips? These should be what my Team TXD38192M2400HC9NDC-L modules use. I'm looking for something to get me started a bit or at least make it so that I don't have to shove quite as much voltage down the throat of my CPU/NB.


----------



## glenquagmire

Ok, well after thought, I decided to get the Crosshair V Formula-Z MOBO and sell my 990FXA-UD3 Rev 4.0. I just sold my fans to get the matching Corsair AF 140 silent for the case and the Corsair SP 120 Performance for the radiator.


----------



## glenquagmire

Ok, well after thought, I decided to get the Crosshair V Formula-Z MOBO and sell my 990FXA-UD3 Rev 4.0. I just sold my fans to get the matching Corsair AF 140 silent for the case and the Corsair SP 120 Performance for the radiator.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Niiiiiceeeeeee!

On that note, mine should be here today, is there a bios revision that is the peoples choice? Or just go with the latest?


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Niiiiiceeeeeee!
> 
> On that note, mine should be here today, is there a bios revision that is the peoples choice? Or just go with the latest?


Hmmm, good question. Not sure. Mega Man (member to the board) is pretty well knowledged around that.

I bought mine $215 free shipping and no tax. The (4) AF 140 Corsair Silent Series $51 and the (4) SP 120 Corsair Performance $52.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

215.00? Nice I just paid 225.00 shipped but scored a hella deal on my 8350 for 168.00 shipped







WOOWOOO!

I do need some nice black/ red fans


----------



## glenquagmire

This past Sunday...Newegg had 20% off the 140mm corsair af140 silent series. I had a 10% off coupon from frozenpc.com to buy my 80mm radiator and corsair sp120 performance series.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> is there a bios revision that is the peoples choice? Or just go with the latest?


I'd recommend either 1302 or 1503. Nothing wrong with the others, just out of date.
So far I don't have any complaints with the 1503.
I've never had any issues with any of the Crosshair bios. They've been solid.

Now if they could only cure the "no beep" (system speaker) when start/restart is pressed


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I'd recommend either 1302 or 1503. Nothing wrong with the others, just out of date.
> So far I don't have any complaints with the 1503.
> I've never had any issues with any of the Crosshair bios. They've been solid.
> 
> Now if they could only cure the "no beep" (system speaker) when start/restart is pressed


I never hooked up a speaker at all


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I'd recommend either 1302 or 1503. Nothing wrong with the others, just out of date.
> So far I don't have any complaints with the 1503.
> I've never had any issues with any of the Crosshair bios. They've been solid.
> 
> Now if they could only cure the "no beep" (system speaker) when start/restart is pressed


mine beeps when restarted...


----------



## glenquagmire

Question on ram......

I have 1866 cl 8 g skill 2x4GB in blue. As you know, mobo doesn't support the 1866 ram. I have to go up or down from there. I am partially thinking stick with them but I want to color match everything. If I got new ram, go skill ripjaw, would you recommend going with 2100 or 2400 speed? Also would you do 2x4GB 2x8gb or something else? I game, plan to OC, and use the computer for media center. Pretty much it.


----------



## soulwrath

simple question.. YOU GOT THE MONEY TO BLOW IT UP? GO FOR IT







lol but honestly 2100s with 2x4gigs is more than enough


----------



## glenquagmire

Is there even going to be a performance difference of 2100 vs 1866 or even 2x4GB vs 2x8gb?


----------



## soulwrath

its marginal by like 100-200 mhz or such in mem benchmarks


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Is there even going to be a performance difference of 2100 vs 1866 or even 2x4GB vs 2x8gb?


If you want something nice to finish off the new setup the ram listed in my sig will give you all kinds of OC options.
These run real smooth at [email protected]+, [email protected]+ and [email protected] 2400+. Notice the voltage rating vs the higher freq sets.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231623

You're gonna enjoy the Z

To answer your question will there be a performance difference? Yes. Viewable in benchmarks.
Enough for you to actually feel or notice? Probably not.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Question on ram......
> 
> I have 1866 cl 8 g skill 2x4GB in blue. As you know, mobo doesn't support the 1866 ram. I have to go up or down from there. I am partially thinking stick with them but I want to color match everything. If I got new ram, go skill ripjaw, would you recommend going with 2100 or 2400 speed? Also would you do 2x4GB 2x8gb or something else? I game, plan to OC, and use the computer for media center. Pretty much it.


hm? 1866 runs just fine on the crosshair, just make sure you set the timings correctly, the BIOS even has a profile reader for you to quickly look at each setting needed.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> question....i bought 1866 cl 8 ram and i believe the crosshair doesnt support.....is this accurate or what do i do?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Question on ram......
> 
> I have 1866 cl 8 g skill 2x4GB in blue. As you know, mobo doesn't support the 1866 ram. I have to go up or down from there. I am partially thinking stick with them but I want to color match everything. If I got new ram, go skill ripjaw, would you recommend going with 2100 or 2400 speed? Also would you do 2x4GB 2x8gb or something else? I game, plan to OC, and use the computer for media center. Pretty much it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> hm? 1866 runs just fine on the crosshair, just make sure you set the timings correctly, the BIOS even has a profile reader for you to quickly look at each setting needed.


this !~

bios i always upgrade to latest myself. if you do L2N then there is a special bios for it that lets you disable 1 core per module but really that is it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> 215.00? Nice I just paid 225.00 shipped but scored a hella deal on my 8350 for 168.00 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOOWOOO!
> 
> I do need some nice black/ red fans


i still like the one i got for 150 !~ awesome !~


----------



## glenquagmire

What ram specs should I go with? I have a deal for 2133 cl 9 2x4GB that I may buy but would I ever need more than 8gb? Please makes some recommendations based on experience?


----------



## soulwrath

just get 8, if you can afford 16, get it, but honestly not many games require more than 8, i have 16 but thats just cause i wanted 16 gigs ~


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> What ram specs should I go with? I have a deal for 2133 cl 9 2x4GB that I may buy but would I ever need more than 8gb? Please makes some recommendations based on experience?


you can never have enough RAM, choose either 8 or 16 depending on cost and specs, not much difference really, 4x4GB is usually the better but I think 2x8GB is turning up with better specs overall nowadays...

basically get whatever you can afford, ram scales mostly linear with their clocks,
timings are a second thought depending on the cost of the ram (lower is better but it doesn't make too much of a difference)

one kit Ive been looking at as an upgrade is the G.Skill Trident X F3-2400C10D-16GTX
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_538_913&products_id=20091
2400MHz, 2x8GB, 10-12-12-31-2N, only some 200 AUD

you'll notice with those the timings are quite high, but its not something you should worry about compared to lower MHz sticks as the high clock makes up for the lost latency time.
it also has a lifetime warranty provided you keep it set to those timings and <= the 2400MHz clock, so even if you cant set that clock specifically, your fully covered as long as its something below.

my vengeance's are set to 1840, still fully covered as they haven't been run past their 1866MHz, 9-10-9-27, 1.5V ratings, even had an RMA for a defective stick that was perfectly fine at 1333MHz.


----------



## glenquagmire

I'm looking at 2x4GB g skill ripjaw 2133mzh cl 9 for $72.00. Why Why would the trident be so much more expensive?


----------



## soulwrath

2x8 @ 2400 standard clocking so basically it would be 2 sets of your ripjaws which would be about $150, and a higher timing which = $200, plus it has better parts most likely


----------



## glenquagmire

You're right....I missed the 2x8gb part.

So is there a difference in 4x4gb or 2x8gb?


----------



## soulwrath

mmmmh TBH i am not 100% sure ~ the fact that our boards are efficient at dual means that we can go with 2x sticks and if EVER you want more ram, you wont have to replace all 4 sticks, i went with 2x 8s just cause i might want more ram for rendering and etc ~


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> You're right....I missed the 2x8gb part.
> 
> So is there a difference in 4x4gb or 2x8gb?


8GB vs 16GB, that's about it, the 8GB sticks have matured to the point that they either are just as good, if not better, spec wise then 4GB sticks.

bout the time I got my vengeance's, bout a year ago, the kit cost about 200 bucks and the cheapest 8GB stick (one stick, no kit) was some 300 bucks, pretty cheap nowadays to the point there's not much of a price difference.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> You're right....I missed the 2x8gb part.
> 
> So is there a difference in 4x4gb or 2x8gb?


Yes. If you can stick (pun intended) with just using the red slots, you can overclock better. I have personally experienced this myself. I could achieve better OC with my 1600MHz Snipers when I used only two of the four sticks I have.

If you catch a good sale at Newegg on the TridentX and combine with a 10% coupon, the price is more reasonable.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Yes. If you can stick (pun intended) with just using the red slots, you can overclock better. I have personally experienced this myself. I could achieve better OC with my 1600MHz Snipers when I used only two of the four sticks I have.
> 
> If you catch a good sale at Newegg on the TridentX and combine with a 10% coupon, the price is more reasonable.


oh yea that too, some overclocks will work notably better with one stick per channel (AMD still has 2 channels atm).


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> oh yea that too, some overclocks will work notably better with one stick per channel (AMD still has 2 channels atm).


So really then the question is do I want to go with 2x8gb or 2x4gb? Ripjaws 2133 CL 9 are $72 (with coupon). Would I need to go more than 8gb total for gaming, OC, media center usage?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> So really then the question is do I want to go with 2x8gb or 2x4gb? Ripjaws 2133 CL 9 are $72 (with coupon). Would I need to go more than 8gb total for gaming, OC, media center usage?


go with 2x8gb

you will get a command rate of 1T which is like 7% faster than 2T...

HOWEVER... (i did this whole research a long time ago... dont know if it has somehow changed) 2x8gb @2133mhz will have 9-11-11-28... and the 4x4gb (the ones that i have) are all 9-11-10-28... i dont know if that extra number is worth it...


----------



## glenquagmire

That would make the 4x4gb a better choice if it's lower timings.

I mean is 2x8 gigabyte RAM cards the same as just getting for 4x4 gigabyte if they have the same mhz and cl?


----------



## The Sandman

That small of a change is not worth the effort when you consider the extra stress you'd be placing on the IMC running all four dimm slots full.
Again, less stress = better OCing.

You can probably tighten the 2x8GB kit to those timings (if not more) and not effect the OC in a negative way as much as if you ran the 4x4 kit.

Trident X is tops, than the Ripjaws X.
I have both and can say (as mentioned a few pages back) you can really OC the heck out of the Trident X.
Definitely worth the extra bank.


----------



## Mega Man

in response to how much do i need

none of us can do that for you.
we can tell you what we think.
but i dont know what you use

bottom line what do you use your pc for ?

there is another difference to 2x8gb esp @2400

much harder on imc fyi.

also with the 8gb sticks on a few systems i cant get 1t only 2t so far ( i have 2 sets of 2x8gb ) however i can bench ( not stable ) with sammies miracle ram @ ~ 2500 1t ( also have 2 sets )


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> none of us can do that for you.
> we can tell you what we think.
> but i dont know what you use
> 
> bottom line what do you use your pc for ?


\

Gaming, media center, OC...so far thats it.

I also saw this video:


----------



## soulwrath

right now i got some 2x8 @ 2133 mhz @ 11-11-11-27-2T havent really fine tuned it for a while


----------



## Mega Man

if i was worried about the cash i would go 8gb in your case if not 16


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> if i was worried about the cash i would go 8gb in your case if not 16


Its not completely cash based, but more so do I need something, for what I am doing. If 2x8gb will been seen as the same as 2x4gb with what I am doing, then I would just purchase the 2x4gb. If what I am doing will been seen as a better benefit buying 2x8gb, then I will buy that. I definitely want to wait for a sale, but god knows when that will be.


----------



## Paul17041993

I don't think there's enough with games yet to really use more then 8GB, my desktop has 16GB mainly because of programming and running virtual machines, laptop has 8GB but can be flooded fairly easy with heavily modded minecraft + 100+ tabs loaded in firefox.

so really if your only using for games and media, no virtual machines, no servers and no ramdisks (or just very small ones), 8GB should be fine.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Its not completely cash based, but more so do I need something, for what I am doing. If 2x8gb will been seen as the same as 2x4gb with what I am doing, then I would just purchase the 2x4gb. If what I am doing will been seen as a better benefit buying 2x8gb, then I will buy that. I definitely want to wait for a sale, but god knows when that will be.


If you've taken the time to come here and made a decision to buy an enthusiasts' class ROG board, then most of us would assume you are going to push the system and then based on that we can offer our personal observations and experiences.

OTOH, if you are going to go with mid-tier or lower DRAM when the rest of the components are high-end, then those parts will become the weak link in the chain. If you can rationalize that for yourself, then so be it.

Above sounds negative i know, but as with things in life usually the more you are asked to spend the better you will get. Having said that, you can still get decent results with mid-grade DRAM like Snipers which are an even lower grade than Ripjaws.

My last comment is going to be an observation based on seat of the pants perspective. A 25% increase in DRAM speed does not translate to a 25% system performance boost. In fact, I wonder if it's even 2.5% because it's really tough to pinpoint based strictly on normal day to day usage. Sure you can see better numbers in IBT or other benchmark programs, and there is satisfaction in being able to do that, but don't expect miracles in normal system usage.


----------



## glenquagmire

So you are saying get the trident 2x8gb?? Lol


----------



## soulwrath

^ its your money, you can at least decide on how much you want to spend, if you want to blow some money get the tridents, but overall you dont really need to get tridents if you dont want it


----------



## glenquagmire

Yes see see that's what I am saying. It's not that I want to blow money or can't afford it...I want what I need to do what I want to the best of its ability. I game, will oc, and media center usage. May do stuff later but that's it for now.

2x8gb or 2x4GB 2x4GB is what I am trying to determine.


----------



## ihatelolcats

8gb sticks are harder to run and you will never use 16gb of ram


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Yes see see that's what I am saying. It's not that I want to blow money or can't afford it...I want what I need to do what I want to the best of its ability. I game, will oc, and media center usage. May do stuff later but that's it for now.
> 
> 2x8gb or 2x4GB 2x4GB is what I am trying to determine.


If you game and OC, then why settle? I do both myself. Immersed in a second full pass through Skyrim. If you're going to OC, there are degrees of that too, and in that case you will have better results with 2x8 rather than 4x4.

I personally ended up taking two steps in my DRAM part selection. Let me recount.

The first time I built a full AM3 system, I wasn't sure what I was doing so bought Snipers based mostly on cost and reviews. But they were 1600MHz whereas the board supports 2400MHz. Granted at the time I bought the Crosshair V, DRAM running at 2400 was much less common. Oh, and along the way I bought some 1600MHz Samsung memory because they were cheap and had some sort of mythic reputation. They turned out to be junk and I shipped them back. Now I have the TridentX and am pleased with them so far.

The fact of the matter is now is a good time to buy 2400MHz DRAM because the industry is pushing much faster speeds. If you are on Intel, you can go much much higher and spend beaucoup dollars too.

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> 8gb sticks are harder to run and you will never use 16gb of ram


Ahem, really? Just like we'd never need more than 640kB of RAM.... Or wait, just like we'll never need to go past 32 bit addressing space...


----------



## glenquagmire

Thanks....probably just going to get the 2x8gb trident. NEED A SALE THOUGH!!!!


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> 8gb sticks are harder to run and you will never use 16gb of ram
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem, really? Just like we'd never need more than 640kB of RAM.... Or wait, just like we'll never need to go past 32 bit addressing space...
Click to expand...

by the time you need 16gb for gaming ddr3 wont be standard anymore
4gb is still enough for gaming honestly, but its so cheap there is no reason to skimp


----------



## glenquagmire

Oh my baby...

Picking up the girls from daycare, guess they will ride on the roof!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Oh my baby...
> 
> Picking up the girls from daycare, guess they will ride on the roof!


Cute. Those days are long gone for some of us.

Good luck. And keep a sharp eye out if you want to go the sale route.


----------



## glenquagmire

So question.....if I am swapping the mobo with the new crosshair, is there any initial boot recommendations?

Can I just unplug the ssd and hdds and re plug into the crosshair mobo or do I need to do a full windows reinstall? Never snapped a mobo out with existing hardware before.

Also in selling the old mobo, is there anything I I need to do like wipe the mobo or anything before before selling it?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> So question.....if I am swapping the mobo with the new crosshair, is there any initial boot recommendations?
> 
> Can I just unplug the ssd and hdds and re plug into the crosshair mobo or do I need to do a full windows reinstall? Never snapped a mobo out with existing hardware before.
> 
> Also in selling the old mobo, is there anything I I need to do like wipe the mobo or anything before before selling it?


I think you might be lucky and windows wont complain, the main thing is that windows will cark if you change the sata controller you used to install it with, but I think the difference between the boards is minimal enough that it should boot fine.

just try setting it up with the new board, if windows BSODs repeatedly when trying then you just need to run a repair install over the top to get it running again, back up your important data though just to be sure.


----------



## glenquagmire

Any recommended way to install and boot the new board? Disk or Internet? Sometimes a a new MOBO won't have the Internet drive unless installed from CD first.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I think you might be lucky and windows wont complain, the main thing is that windows will cark if you change the sata controller you used to install it with, but I think the difference between the boards is minimal enough that it should boot fine.
> 
> just try setting it up with the new board, if windows BSODs repeatedly when trying then you just need to run a repair install over the top to get it running again, back up your important data though just to be sure.


well... i changed from 880g to 990fx and it was a disaster... i strongly recomend to format


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> is it worth the extra $115 from my Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Rev 4? I mean does it walk on water, lol? I mean they are two different boards and about $115 difference in price, so what the price difference?


For straight-out overclocking the Asus Sabertooth Rev 2.0 is actually better than the Crosshar V Formula Z, which I am using. The Gigabyte UD7 is everybit as good as well. I have a new UD7 in unopened box sitting under my desk which I would be happy to sell. The UD7 has a huge heavy duty solid copper vrm around the rear of the cpu. I got it for $195 from Provantage. I was having problems seating the Swiftech H320 water block on the cpu due to vrm interference with the waterblock. I found a solution to the installation issue, so I no longer needed the UD 7.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Any recommended way to install and boot the new board? Disk or Internet? Sometimes a a new MOBO won't have the Internet drive unless installed from CD first.


grab yourself a copy of the drivers for the intel lan, but I'm pretty sure 7 has adequate basic drivers to run it anyway.

grab a flash drive and pop the AHCI drivers on it in case you need to do a repair install to get it working, but if your installing windows 8 it needs no drivers at all, literally, when I put pro on mine it had everything right from the start, not a single piece of hardware was driverless...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> well... i changed from 880g to 990fx and it was a disaster... i strongly recomend to format


that's cause the chipsets are different, hes doing 990FX > 990FX, only difference may be the southbridge (which I'm pretty sure the CHVz has the 950, not the 850 that the CHV has)

880G uses a much lower-class southbridge, 810 or even 710 depending on the board.


----------



## RocketAbyss

I changed from the M4A77TD Pro to the CHVF-Z and I could run off my SSD without any format from the get-go, although I eventually did because I wanted a fresh system


----------



## gr8sho

Data backup is easily the most important consideration.

About swapping mainboards, I've done lots of whacky things with this, some on purpose and some unintended. Most of the time I've found Windows to be very resilient, at least for XP and later. I've swapped disks between ASUS motherboards such as the M2N32 which uses 590 Nvidia chipset.

If you have your data backed up, then you have nothing to lose really except some time. Worst case is you start fresh.

The most exciting part is doing the smoke test for the first time.


----------



## gr8sho

All this talk about mainboards has had me wondering if anything new is imminently on the horizon. Any good rumors or links to articles talking about a refresh? I'm likely going to to pickup a new board soon and was curious if AMD was ready to release a new chipset accompanied by a new ROG ASUS board.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Oh my baby...
> 
> Picking up the girls from daycare, guess they will ride on the roof!


LOL!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> All this talk about mainboards has had me wondering if anything new is imminently on the horizon. Any good rumors or links to articles talking about a refresh? I'm likely going to to pickup a new board soon and was curious if AMD was ready to release a new chipset accompanied by a new ROG ASUS board.


yea I'm hoping on this too, at least something with PCIe 3.0 for the 290X coming soon, haven't seen anything new yet though, not even rumors...


----------



## gr8sho

I'm curious about PCI-E 3.0. I didn't think even a 7970 was able to saturate the existing interface spec. Would you expect to see GPUs perform better on 3.0?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> yea I'm hoping on this too, at least something with PCIe 3.0 for the 290X coming soon, haven't seen anything new yet though, not even rumors...


I didn't realize the 290X was the next generation of Tahiti. Nice. Looks like the release for this is imminent as you say.

About PCI-E 3.0, have a look at this link, and this one.

So the issue isn't about the 990FX chipset if that's all you're looking for. Not sure why the Crosshair didn't get a rev 2.0 treatment. And frankly I'm a bit perplexed why none of the Crosshair V's were shipped without this support.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> yea I'm hoping on this too, at least something with PCIe 3.0 for the 290X coming soon, haven't seen anything new yet though, not even rumors...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize the 290X was the next generation of Tahiti. Nice. Looks like the release for this is imminent as you say.
> 
> About PCI-E 3.0, have a look at this link, and this one.
> 
> So the issue isn't about the 990FX chipset if that's all you're looking for. Not sure why the Crosshair didn't get a rev 2.0 treatment. And frankly I'm a bit perplexed why none of the Crosshair V's were shipped without this support.
Click to expand...

interesting. looks like my original gangsta chv will continue to be relevant since 990fx supports pcie 3, so they wont have to come out with "1090fx" very soon
from the comments "ASUS has added a PLX Technology PEX 8747 Gen 3 Switch/bridge chip to enable" PCIe 3.0
not sure what to think about plx though. i kind of dont like it but more and more boards are using it


----------



## glenquagmire

Before...


After...


You will see one more update after this pick. I get my monsta rad and corsair sp120 push pull next week along along with my trident ram. I may go red tubing and paint everything white, to red. Or should i just put the white rings on the fans, keep the white tubes and red tridents?Thoughts?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm curious about PCI-E 3.0. I didn't think even a 7970 was able to saturate the existing interface spec. Would you expect to see GPUs perform better on 3.0?


nah, two 7970s are fine, a 7990 and/or three-four 7970s will take advantage of PCIe3.0, but my main reason is the R9-290X which is about the same as Titan and also uses the PCIe lanes for framebuffers instead of the (now retiring) crossfire bridges, meaning even just two will gain with 3.0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I didn't realize the 290X was the next generation of Tahiti. Nice. Looks like the release for this is imminent as you say.
> 
> About PCI-E 3.0, have a look at this link, and this one.
> 
> So the issue isn't about the 990FX chipset if that's all you're looking for. Not sure why the Crosshair didn't get a rev 2.0 treatment. And frankly I'm a bit perplexed why none of the Crosshair V's were shipped without this support.


yea I know a lot of that board, unfortunately its not a true PCIe3.0 setup, it just uses a controller to convert the 2.0 lanes from the NB, and I'm not even sure it got released, never really made it to AU...


----------



## gr8sho

Must be something more to this than I understand. If the 990FX chipset supports the PCI-E 3.0 spec, there must be a reason it wasn't used on the Crosshair boards.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> You will see one more update after this pick. I get my monsta rad and corsair sp120 push pull next week along along with my trident ram. I may go red tubing and paint everything white, to red. Or should i just put the white rings on the fans, keep the white tubes and red tridents?Thoughts?


I am partial to Black and Red color scheme. It wasn't on purpose, just kinda worked out that way. The combination of the case, mainboard, GPUs, DRAM, and Corsair H100i all worked together nicely

In your situation, it seems either path could work, but the red trim from the ROG board is so appealing to me, and I see that you've taken to it as well. Once you install the TridentX's it will further add to that.


----------



## Tatakai All

Need a little help. I have a CHV from release, the ones with some faulty chip that needs to be replaced in order for FX cpu's to work properly. I contacted asus a while back when it was a issue and they shipped me a another chip that I installed, thing is that it didn't work and pc wouldn't boot. I know it's the chip they sent since I switched back to the old faulty one and everything boots up and is fine. Question is, do I really need that replacement chip in order for FX cpu's to work properly? Maybe it didn't work because I didn't have a FX cpu installed?


----------



## Mega Man

i think your talking about a bios chip ? if so you can just update your bios


----------



## glenquagmire

Should both gpu be seen as x16? In instructiins it Says slot 1 is 16 and slot 5 says 16/x8.


----------



## glenquagmire

Also this is my first time setting up the crosshair.....are there any recommendations to do during first time set up?

I have
Sata port 1 ssd says ahci
Sata port 2 hdd says ahci
Sata port 3 hdd says ahci
Sata port 4 optical says ahci



1-4 are ahci and 5-6 are ahci but can be switched to ide.


----------



## Mega Man

just keep all ahci also
use slots 1 & 3 for x16


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i think your talking about a bios chip ? if so you can just update your bios


Just update my bios, nice! Which one is a good update?


----------



## Mega Man

i recommend the newest bios, usually

there are some cases where older ones are useful. but i can tell that is not your case. if it boots you have no worries just load the bios file to usb and update in bios or w.e. your preferred method

however as there are risks involved
1 do it at your own risk
2 not recommended to do it while you are oced ( i do but that does not mean you should )


----------



## glenquagmire

Says slot 3 is only x8 where as slot 5 is x16/8. So why would my second card show as 8 when it says it can show as 16/8? Is it because crossfire needs to be enabled or something?


----------



## Mega Man

sorry for the misunderstanding.

3rd full x16 slot

5th slot down.

looks to me like you are

1 running in slot 3 * second full x16 slot *

2 have something in slot 3 * second full x16 slot *

if you populate that slot your pc will run slot 3 and 5 @ 8x


----------



## glenquagmire

I have a tv tuner card in slot 3. Is that what's throwing things off?

Slot 1 gpu
Slot 3 tv tuner
Slot 5 gpu


----------



## glenquagmire

Ok I am at the Asus Asus website to install all the drivers bios and everything. How do I know what I should download? There are a ton of things to download.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> I have a tv tuner card in slot 3. Is that what's throwing things off?
> 
> Slot 1 gpu
> Slot 3 tv tuner
> Slot 5 gpu


yes put it in the last slot if you want it on a 16x slot but other then that i would install it in a black x1 slot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Ok I am at the Asus Asus website to install all the drivers bios and everything. How do I know what I should download? There are a ton of things to download.


if it were me just the drivers and rog connect if you were planning to use it the theme is not bad either....

make sure to get the amd drivers from amd.com


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Must be something more to this than I understand. If the 990FX chipset supports the PCI-E 3.0 spec, there must be a reason it wasn't used on the Crosshair boards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> ... its not a true PCIe3.0 setup, it just uses a controller to convert the 2.0 lanes from the NB...


so there's the northbridge, southbridge, and that black heatsink between the PCIe slots hides a PCIe controller, similar to those used on the dual-gpu cards.

the irony about the AM3+ platform, it only needs a new NB for PCIe3.0, and HyperTransport has 51.2GB/s total bandwidth if you enabled the full 3.1 spec, easily enough for 48 PCIe3.0 lanes.


----------



## glenquagmire

Problem is....slot 1 gpu takes 2 slots. So that leaves only slot 3 and slot 4 available for the tuner because slot 5 gpu also covers 2 slots.

Maybe it's because I haven't installed the drivers yet.....


----------



## glenquagmire

there are about 70 total downloads for this board on the ASUS website. Can someone help me figure out the best downloads to use? I am sure are junk and others are a big benefit.

I am on Windows 7 64b and I just DL the Catalyst 13.11 beta

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULAZ/#support


----------



## Mega Man

look at the dates....

i will be at work all day and when i get home ill show a pic of what i mean on pcie slots

long story short put the tv tuner in slot 4


----------



## glenquagmire

Moving the TV tuner from Slot 3 to 4 and keeping the GPU in their respective slots, worked. Both GPUs are now on x16. Thanks!

Ok so I will download the newest versions. Now as far as download the newest versions, in what subcategories? Below are all the subcategories. I have already DL Catalyst 13.11. (thanks for helping while at work)

This is all from the ASUS Website: _(please let me know if there is something I should use, not use, delete, etc....)_
-*Qualified Vendor List*
-*Hotfix*
-*BIOS* _(I just flashed 1503 BIOS; Newest)_
-*BIOS Utility*
-*Chipset*
-*Audio* _(I just installed Realtek Audio Driver V5.10.0.6699 for Windows XP 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.6699 for Windows Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL))_
-*LAN* _(I just installed Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Driver V17.3.0.0 for Windows XP/Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)_
-*USB* _(I just installed Asmedia USB 3.0 Driver V1.14.3.0 for Windows XP 32bit & XP 64bit & Vista 32bit & Vista 64bit & Win7 32bit & Win7 64bit---(WHQL).)_
-*Utilities*
-*SATA*


----------



## glenquagmire

you guys alive?!?!?!?!


----------



## ihatelolcats

just figure it out dude. we all did


----------



## Paul17041993

the second full-size PCIe slot is a hybrid, has 1 lane + 8 from the 3rd slot, or at least I'm pretty sure, I know the non-z has this but I haven't really checked the Z, but the Z also has the second x1 slot so you could use it instead.

so you could have GPU > x1 card > GPU and that should fit in a standard ATX case while giving both cards x16 lanes.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> just figure it out dude. we all did


then forums are for what?......did you know if you turn left fast enough, you can time warp?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> the second full-size PCIe slot is a hybrid, has 1 lane + 8 from the 3rd slot, or at least I'm pretty sure, I know the non-z has this but I haven't really checked the Z, but the Z also has the second x1 slot so you could use it instead.
> 
> so you could have GPU > x1 card > GPU and that should fit in a standard ATX case while giving both cards x16 lanes.


yeh its weird that a tv tuner in a different slot would affect the second GPU as 8 or 16. I got it fixed now.

besides ihatelolcats amazing advise, were there any programs you would specifically recommend, install or not install?

Install the qualified vendor list? APRP utility? Bios Renamer for USB BIOS Flashback? AMD Chipset Driver V9.01 (8.0.903.0) for Windows 7/8 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)? Utility Version 2.01.01 (bunch of downloads)? ASUS ROG Connect Plus V1.00.15 for Windows XP/Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.? ASUS ROG Connect Plus V1.00.15 for Windows XP/Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.? AMD RAID Driver V3.3.1540.35 for Windows 7 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL) ?

This is all from the ASUS Website:
-Qualified Vendor List
-Hotfix
-BIOS (I just flashed 1503 BIOS; Newest)
-BIOS Utility
-Chipset
-Audio (I just installed Realtek Audio Driver V5.10.0.6699 for Windows XP 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.6699 for Windows Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL))
-LAN (I just installed Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Driver V17.3.0.0 for Windows XP/Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
-USB (I just installed Asmedia USB 3.0 Driver V1.14.3.0 for Windows XP 32bit & XP 64bit & Vista 32bit & Vista 64bit & Win7 32bit & Win7 64bit---(WHQL).)
-Utilities
-SATA

What from this list would you download? This is the AI Suite


----------



## Devildog83

On the -Z PCIE slots

Slot 1 is 16x
Slot 2 is 8x
Slot 3 is 16x
Slot 4 is 4x
Using slot 1 and 3 is 16x + 16x slots 1, 2 and 3 is 16x + 8x + 8x and all 4 is 16x + 8x + 8x + 4x most would just use slot 4 for add on cards but can it can be used for a 4x as a 4th GPU slot.

Personally I like this because I would never use more than 2 and it puts a little room between the GPU's and they won't heat each other up as much.


----------



## glenquagmire

manual says
s1- 16
s2- 1
s3- 8
s4-1
s5- 16/8
s6- 4

i got it fixed though but i had gpu in slot 1 and 5 with tv tuner in slot 3 causing slot 5 to show as 8. Mega Man recommended to move the slot 3 tv tuner to slot 4 and it made slot 5 also show as 16. so now slot 1 and 5 are x16 on my gpus.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> I have a tv tuner card in slot 3. Is that what's throwing things off?
> 
> Slot 1 gpu
> Slot 3 tv tuner
> Slot 5 gpu


This should be correct. And both cards should show x16.

I should also point out the WinTV card I used was a x1 short connector. No conflicts that I can recall.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Ok I am at the Asus Asus website to install all the drivers bios and everything. How do I know what I should download? There are a ton of things to download.


What I've been doing is using the stuff from there that's specific to ASUS, and then go to the various chipset vendors to find the latest available drivers for each, AMD, Realtek, Intel.

As for the Hauppauge card, I had it sandwiched in between the two GPUs when I was using it.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> I am on Windows 7 64b and I just DL the Catalyst 13.11 beta


I've had an absolutely miserable time with AMD's beta drivers. They never work for me the way Nvidia drivers did. I think it's because the beta versions are built on .NET 4.5 and the settings for the cards don't seem to take correctly. I was also using MSIA too and there may have been conflicts. I've moved back to the mainline drivers and am running without MSIA.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> This should be correct. And both cards should show x16.
> 
> I should also point out the WinTV card I used was a x1 short connector. No conflicts that I can recall.
> What I've been doing is using the stuff from there that's specific to ASUS, and then go to the various chipset vendors to find the latest available drivers for each, AMD, Realtek, Intel.
> 
> As for the Hauppauge card, I had it sandwiched in between the two GPUs when I was using it.


Yep I have the WinTV card also. I just put it in slot 4.

See the link here: (drivers)
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULAZ/#support

There are a lot of drivers that I need, then there are utilities and bios utilities, chipsets, hotfix, sata, QVL that seem optional...

Thats a ton of stuff. I know that every Manufacturer has their own "amazing utilities" which are mostly crap or find there are better alternatives. Do you have experience with what should be downloaded and what shouldnt? I am OC'ing and Gaming and using it as a media center.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> the second full-size PCIe slot is a hybrid, has 1 lane + 8 from the 3rd slot, or at least I'm pretty sure, I know the non-z has this but I haven't really checked the Z, but the Z also has the second x1 slot so you could use it instead.
> 
> so you could have GPU > x1 card > GPU and that should fit in a standard ATX case while giving both cards x16 lanes.


that is correct if anything is installed in the second full length slot the third full length slot drops from x16 to x8
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Yep I have the WinTV card also. I just put it in slot 4.
> 
> See the link here: (drivers)
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULAZ/#support
> 
> There are a lot of drivers that I need, then there are utilities and bios utilities, chipsets, hotfix, sata, QVL that seem optional...
> 
> Thats a ton of stuff. I know that every Manufacturer has their own "amazing utilities" which are mostly crap or find there are better alternatives. Do you have experience with what should be downloaded and what shouldnt? I am OC'ing and Gaming and using it as a media center.


drivers ONLY nothing else is needed except what i have already mentioned.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> if it were me just the drivers and rog connect if you were planning to use it the theme is not bad either....
> 
> make sure to get the amd drivers from amd.com


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> look at the dates....
> 
> i will be at work all day and when i get home ill show a pic of what i mean on pcie slots
> 
> long story short put the tv tuner in slot 4


Dang that was a long shift! lol


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that is correct if anything is installed in the second full length slot the third full length slot drops from x16 to x8
> drivers ONLY nothing else is needed except what i have already mentioned.


-Qualified Vendor List (NOT INSTALLING)
-Hotfix (NOT INSTALLING)
-BIOS (I just flashed 1503 BIOS; Newest)
-BIOS Utility (See Notes...)
-Chipset (Installed Catalyst 13.11 Beta)
-Audio (I just installed Realtek Audio Driver V5.10.0.6699 for Windows XP 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.6699 for Windows Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL))
-LAN (I just installed Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Driver V17.3.0.0 for Windows XP/Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
-USB (I just installed Asmedia USB 3.0 Driver V1.14.3.0 for Windows XP 32bit & XP 64bit & Vista 32bit & Vista 64bit & Win7 32bit & Win7 64bit---(WHQL).)
-Utilities (see notes...)
-SATA (I am not RAIDing, should I still update SATA??)

**Utilities: SO do not install any of the below?**
ASUS AI Suite II V2.01.01 Install Program for Windows XP/Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS Ai Charger+ V2.00.00 for Windows XP/Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS Update V2.00.09(EZ Update V1.00.09) for Windows XP/Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS DIGI+ Power Control V1.00.39 for Windows XP/Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS EPU V1.03.22 for Windows XP/Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS Fan Xpert V1.01.14 for Windows XP/Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS My Logo V1.03.06 for Windows XP/Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS Probe II V1.00.51 for Windows XP/Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS System Information V1.02.15 for Windows XP/Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS TurboV EVO V1.01.45 for Windows XP/Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS USB 3.0 Boost V1.02.15 for Windows XP/Vista/7 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS USB 3.0 Boost V1.04.03 for Windows 8 32bit & 64bit.
ASUS USB BIOS Flashback V1.00.06 for Windows XP/Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.

**BIOS Utility: So do not install these either?**
Bupdater Utility V1.30 for flash BIOS under DOS.
Bios Renamer for USB BIOS Flashback


----------



## Mega Man

yes dont install sata or anything else. you can i sometimes install ai suite but it slows down startup and shutdown.

only reason for installing aisuite is the usb 3.0 data transfer and fast charge i usually install that and then disable all monitoring as it... well is junk and hwinfo64 is far better

i was working or i would of answered sooner sorry


----------



## glenquagmire

Sorry for all the questions here, but I just got the MOBO and want to maximize the benefits of it and not install a bunch of crap that wont benefit or rather there are better alternatives.

I see the latest SATA driver is around RAID but the one prior to it is Asmedia SATA Controller Driver V1.3.4.0 for Windows XP/7/8 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL). I know you said dont install SATA, but did I need to install the contrl Driver?

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULAZ/#support


----------



## Mega Man

i never have needed it


----------



## soulwrath

whats the main difference between regular adn the Z??? just high OC speed?


----------



## glenquagmire

now what are the recommended software installations for OC'ing and such for CPU and GPU? Are there any from ASUS Crosshair or are they different programs you recommend?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> whats the main difference between regular adn the Z??? just high OC speed?


no the "z" was basically a complete overhaul.
but most of it was underneath either are a great board but i recommend the z version. i cant find the video that has jay from asus explaining the differences.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> now what are the recommended software installations for OC'ing and such for CPU and GPU? Are there any from ASUS Crosshair or are they different programs you recommend?


same programs we recommended before.

ibt-avx prime95 hwinfo64 edit occt is ok too but i personally dont put too much in its torture/stability tests mostly for monitoring, which i much prefer aida64 + hwinfo64


----------



## soulwrath

ahha yeah.. damn lmao anyone saw the new prices of the 9590s? $400 with a CLC included, major price drop buTTT waiting on steamrollers









and need to hti 25 REP so i can trade my board for a Z lol


----------



## glenquagmire

what are the asmedia good for? I have my SSD in SATA 1, HDD in SATA 2/3 and DVD Player on SATA 4. Should I use ASMedia? I know you said you dont, but what is it for?

Also, what is HOTFIX?


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> ahha yeah.. damn lmao anyone saw the new prices of the 9590s? $400 with a CLC included, major price drop buTTT waiting on steamrollers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and need to hti 25 REP so i can trade my board for a Z lol


why 25 rep to trade to a z?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> then forums are for what?......did you know if you turn left fast enough, you can time warp?
> yeh its weird that a tv tuner in a different slot would affect the second GPU as 8 or 16. I got it fixed now.
> 
> besides ihatelolcats amazing advise, were there any programs you would specifically recommend, install or not install?
> 
> Install the qualified vendor list? APRP utility? Bios Renamer for USB BIOS Flashback? AMD Chipset Driver V9.01 (8.0.903.0) for Windows 7/8 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)? Utility Version 2.01.01 (bunch of downloads)? ASUS ROG Connect Plus V1.00.15 for Windows XP/Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.? ASUS ROG Connect Plus V1.00.15 for Windows XP/Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.? AMD RAID Driver V3.3.1540.35 for Windows 7 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL) ?
> 
> This is all from the ASUS Website:
> -Qualified Vendor List
> -Hotfix
> -BIOS (I just flashed 1503 BIOS; Newest)
> -BIOS Utility
> -Chipset
> -Audio (I just installed Realtek Audio Driver V5.10.0.6699 for Windows XP 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
> Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.6699 for Windows Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL))
> -LAN (I just installed Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Driver V17.3.0.0 for Windows XP/Vista/7/8 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
> -USB (I just installed Asmedia USB 3.0 Driver V1.14.3.0 for Windows XP 32bit & XP 64bit & Vista 32bit & Vista 64bit & Win7 32bit & Win7 64bit---(WHQL).)
> -Utilities
> -SATA
> 
> What from this list would you download? This is the AI Suite


none


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> what are the asmedia good for? I have my SSD in SATA 1, HDD in SATA 2/3 and DVD Player on SATA 4. Should I use ASMedia? I know you said you dont, but what is it for?
> 
> Also, what is HOTFIX?


hotfix is a repair

asmedia is the controller driver for raid @ install of windows

use the asmedia sata ports for non boot drives ( IE cd/dvd./bd drives ) as they are slower and have to go through a 3rd party controller rather then the southbridge
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> why 25 rep to trade to a z?


35 iirc is the min requirement for selling/trading on OCN
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> none


this


----------



## soulwrath

26 more to go lol..


----------



## glenquagmire

So if I have the space on Sata 1-6 should I plug the dvd player there or Asmedia slot 1 2?


----------



## Mega Man

either or doesnt matter at that point just matters not to put a boot device from it


----------



## derickwm

Looking for a Crosshair V Formula-Z if anyone is selling


----------



## soulwrath

Arent we all


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> So if I have the space on Sata 1-6 should I plug the dvd player there or Asmedia slot 1 2?


The asmedia Sata controller is for the latest 2 onboard Sata connectors and the 2 e-sata conectors from the back of the board. They are a bit slower than the first 6 onboard Sata connectors, I used for about 2 weeks to boot windows without problems. The good thing is that the Asmedia sata controller suports multiport, so if you have an external e-sata enclosure with up to 5 sata bays you can attach two of them to your mobo. Tested with TT Black Duet and Rosswill and Sans-Digital 5 disk e-sata enclosures. Currently I have connected the e-sata dock from my CM690 II Advanced to one of the onboard Asmedia sata connectors, no problems plugging and unplugging hdd, sdd from Windows.
The USB 3.0 controller is Asmedia too. If you are going for Raid in the future dont use Samsungs SSD, they dont work well with the 990FX chipset.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Arent we all


Looking to buy or sell?


----------



## soulwrath

Buy or trade for the z but going to wait til I hit 35 rep so I can properly execute that plan


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Yep I have the WinTV card also. I just put it in slot 4.
> 
> See the link here: (drivers)
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULAZ/#support
> 
> There are a lot of drivers that I need, then there are utilities and bios utilities, chipsets, hotfix, sata, QVL that seem optional...
> 
> Thats a ton of stuff. I know that every Manufacturer has their own "amazing utilities" which are mostly crap or find there are better alternatives. Do you have experience with what should be downloaded and what shouldnt? I am OC'ing and Gaming and using it as a media center.


Don't be too distressed with the number of choices. ASUS typically doesn't pull older drivers from that listing so it's up to you to check the version and timestamp, but they do provide default sort by date and usually the most recent is okay. But as I said in an earlier post, as a example, I'll use the driver from Intel for the LAN rather than the one from your link. I'll pull the AMD Catalyst drivers including the 990FX chipset directly from AMD. Same for Realtek audio.

You asked earlier about what mode to run the harddisks. Nothing about the ASUS board is unique here. AHCI is preferred over default IDE, but I like to run RAID 0 on my SSD drives. This gives a slight performance bump while doubling available size of the boot drive.

If you're nervous or uneasy about how things are setup by the hardware, you can more closely examine my photo gallery. There's a relatively recent photo showing the two GPU cards You can imagine a WinTV card in PCI-E x1 slot. I've since removed the card since I don't have cable any longer.

The main ASUS utility they provide is AISuite. This is a nice tool in a way but interferes too much with other programs. Most of us don't use it. To achieve overclocking, do it via BIOS and if you want to do quicker adjustments find a spare laptop and use ROG Connect. This is a very nice and handy feature unique to ROG boards that will speed up benchmarking.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Sorry for all the questions here, but I just got the MOBO and want to maximize the benefits of it and not install a bunch of crap that wont benefit or rather there are better alternatives.
> 
> I see the latest SATA driver is around RAID but the one prior to it is Asmedia SATA Controller Driver V1.3.4.0 for Windows XP/7/8 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL). I know you said dont install SATA, but did I need to install the contrl Driver?


You are trying to drink out of a fire hose apparently. But your questions are good. All high-end AMD-based ASUS boards dating back to 2006 (and probably before) have sported supplemental SATA connections independently from the mainline chipset. The most typical use satisifed by this hardware is external eSATA connection. I happen to use both ports. BIOS support here is very good in that it allows the options PROM, or OPROM as it's called in the manual, to boot off of an eSATA connected drive. I don't use this so I disable the OPROM boot sequence detection.

I've never tried installing the board without providing drivers for all the hardware (on purpose). Windows will detect the hardware and let you know if driver support is lacking.

So after all that, yes there are unique SATA drivers for ASMEDIA, and yes, I do install those directly from ASUS link provided.

I'm assuming you've read the manual. Now go back and look at it again and it may start to make more sense to you. Different hardware bits and what they're there for.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> So if I have the space on Sata 1-6 should I plug the dvd player there or Asmedia slot 1 2?


You can and it should work, but I have my DVD drive connected into the main set.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> The asmedia Sata controller is for the latest 2 onboard Sata connectors and the 2 e-sata conectors from the back of the board. They are a bit slower than the first 6 onboard Sata connectors, I used for about 2 weeks to boot windows without problems. The good thing is that the Asmedia sata controller suports multiport, so if you have an external e-sata enclosure with up to 5 sata bays you can attach two of them to your mobo. Tested with TT Black Duet and Rosswill and Sans-Digital 5 disk e-sata enclosures. Currently I have connected the e-sata dock from my CM690 II Advanced to one of the onboard Asmedia sata connectors, no problems plugging and unplugging hdd, sdd from Windows.
> The USB 3.0 controller is Asmedia too. If you are going for Raid in the future dont use Samsungs SSD, they dont work well with the 990FX chipset.


Good. Another reason to stay away from Samsung.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> whats the main difference between regular adn the Z??? just high OC speed?


I didn't see a response to this. The Z is a product revision from the base version. I would say the biggest difference between the two is the tweak-ability enhancements made to Digi-VRM which should give some better flexibility, but based on results posted by many, the two boards can achieve the same results. There are other minor differences as well, perhaps you want to run four GPUs or such (although I'm unclear if there is any technical reason the base board can't support 4 GPUs, but doing so is a very esoteric config pursued only by the hardestcore enthusiasts.


----------



## ihatelolcats

im fairly certain the original can run 4 cards. iirc, red has done it. might be thinking of someone else though


----------



## glenquagmire

Gr8sho You have been very helpful in addition to other people. Rep the heck out of this dude people!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> im fairly certain the original can run 4 cards. iirc, red has done it. might be thinking of someone else though


you can either use the ASUS's riser board which splits the two 16 lane slots to 4 8 lanes, or you can just use the 4 lane slot on the bottom with a ribbon riser.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> you can either use the ASUS's riser board which splits the two 16 lane slots to 4 8 lanes, or you can just use the 4 lane slot on the bottom with a ribbon riser.


or use a pair of 7990, 690gtx, 6990... whatever...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I didn't see a response to this. The Z is a product revision from the base version. I would say the biggest difference between the two is the tweak-ability enhancements made to Digi-VRM which should give some better flexibility, but based on results posted by many, the two boards can achieve the same results. There are other minor differences as well, perhaps you want to run four GPUs or such (although I'm unclear if there is any technical reason the base board can't support 4 GPUs, but doing so is a very esoteric config pursued only by the hardestcore enthusiasts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no the "z" was basically a complete overhaul.
> but most of it was underneath either are a great board but i recommend the z version. i cant find the video that has jay from asus explaining the differences.


still cant find that video 99% sure it was via the egg... but no luck although what you say is true the PCB layout is different as well.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> im fairly certain the original can run 4 cards. iirc, red has done it. might be thinking of someone else though


You may be right. When I looked at the official product literature, it only makes mention of 3-way, but the Z for sure says 4-way, although they don't tell you how to achieve it given most cards capable of chaining XFire require at least 2 slots. The support may have come in a more recent version of BIOS and may have missed it.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> still cant find that video 99% sure it was via the egg... but no luck although what you say is true the PCB layout is different as well.


I may have seen the same video, but I think was on one of the review sites.

Yes the layout is modified to relocate the onboard power buttons. That was a major faux pas on the original design unless no one over at Asus actually used Crossfire.







The buttons are essentially inaccessible under the second GPU card and would be an inconvenience even on a bench setup.

The other nice thing I didn't mention was the onboard sound setup appears to be vastly better than on the original, although I have yet to test the Z.

I have to build a new system before christmas and it appears to be unlikely we will see a new AMD ROG board before then, so I may just upgrade myself and use the base version in the new build.

And gosh it sure would be nice if Steamroller was shipping by then too.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> or use a pair of 7990, 690gtx, 6990... whatever...


4 of the best GPU will always be better than 2 or 3 of them, right?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Gr8sho You have been very helpful in addition to other people. Rep the heck out of this dude people!


You're quite welcome.









Start sharing some OC results now! That's what you're here for.









BTW, about your question on OC test tools, my personal vote is IBT AVX mostly for convenience. In case you don't know what this is, it is a wrapper tool on top of Intel's Linpack test suite of x64 instruction sets. AMD tends to implement what Intel designs for the most part which is why such a tool is useful. Prime95 is more of an application used to to solve for prime number computations. I tend to find both of these programs will find instabilities in an overclock setting when Vcore is right on the edge. When you do this, you should run IBT at maximum for 20 passes. The more RAM you have, the longer each pass will take and will take several hours to run.

Both programs will saturate all 8 cores and no normal application I've ever seen is able to do that. Even video encoding applications. I've yet to find one of these that is capable of exploiting the full capability of the Vishera and that's really a shame.

My OC is set at 4.8GHz with a FSB set to 300MHz. I'm thinking I can push the FSB a little more before the IMC starts to give up, although I have yet to try.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

so I just got my new setup running and went through the BIOS and set my memory and went to go install windows and I get code 94. What is that? thank you


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Edit.. I know its PCI bus enumeration but what does that mean lol


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Update: I'm an idiot. Got it running again lol


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> 4 of the best GPU will always be better than 2 or 3 of them, right?


you have a point... but i think that PHYSICALLY, without any enhancement, the cv-z cannot hold more than 3 gpu's


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

I have a pcie riser for mine.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> so I just got my new setup running and went through the BIOS and set my memory and went to go install windows and I get code 94. What is that? thank you


wait how exactly you mean? and you loading the correct AHCI/RAID drivers at pre-install?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> you have a point... but i think that PHYSICALLY, without any enhancement, the cv-z cannot hold more than 3 gpu's


read what i said before, but really unless you use risers, a dual-gpu card or your bottom card/s are single-slot, you're limited to tri-fire.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> wait how exactly you mean? and you loading the correct AHCI/RAID drivers at pre-install?
> read what i said before, but really unless you use risers, a dual-gpu card or your bottom card/s are single-slot, you're limited to tri-fire.


for code errors, are you referencing code error in red digital form on the actual MOBO??? Like when looking at the MOBO in the top right corner, you see a number in red by the power button? All codes should be found in the instruction manual.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> you have a point... but i think that PHYSICALLY, without any enhancement, the cv-z cannot hold more than 3 gpu's


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> I have a pcie riser for mine.


I have a remote interest in this topic. Prior to purchasing my Crosshair, I had seen the Gigabyte board that could hold four double wide GPUs and was very tempted to get it. It was the point about having the ability to do it rather than actually doing it.

In the case of our Crosshair and using a PCI-E extender cable, the only real issue I see is finding a good solution via a case that could handle the free floating card 4th GPU card. Something with proper mechanical retention.

Asus could also offer a solution to properly fit four GPUs on the board in the future by rearranging the board design a tad to effectively slide the PCI-E connectors up one position. At least that's the way it appears on my case. The design tradeoff though would mean less available real-estate for the CPU area making things more cramped for things like waterblocks.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> for code errors, are you referencing code error in red digital form on the actual MOBO??? Like when looking at the MOBO in the top right corner, you see a number in red by the power button? All codes should be found in the instruction manual.


Yep the Q codes on the led's. I somehow looked right over the code charts the first skim through the manual and panicked LOL. 5 minutes later I had it all under control.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I have a remote interest in this topic. Prior to purchasing my Crosshair, I had seen the Gigabyte board that could hold four double wide GPUs and was very tempted to get it. It was the point about having the ability to do it rather than actually doing it.
> 
> In the case our Crosshair and using a PCI-E extender cable, the only real issue I see is finding a good solution via a case that could handle the free floating card 4th GPU card. Something with proper mechanical retention.
> 
> Asus could also offer a solution to properly fit four GPUs on the board in the future by rearranging the board design a tad to effectively slide the PCI-E connectors up one position. At least that's the way it appears on my case. The design tradeoff though would mean less available real-estate for the CPU area making things more cramped for things like waterblocks.


Yea it will really just come down to your case. I am using the Switch 810 and with a pcie riser cable the card can sit fine. So you can easily fit 4 x double space gpu's in there.









Natively though no, the board will not hold 4 gpu's.


----------



## gr8sho

Can you post some pics?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I have a remote interest in this topic. Prior to purchasing my Crosshair, I had seen the Gigabyte board that could hold four double wide GPUs and was very tempted to get it. It was the point about having the ability to do it rather than actually doing it.
> 
> In the case of our Crosshair and using a PCI-E extender cable, the only real issue I see is finding a good solution via a case that could handle the free floating card 4th GPU card. Something with proper mechanical retention.
> 
> Asus could also offer a solution to properly fit four GPUs on the board in the future by rearranging the board design a tad to effectively slide the PCI-E connectors up one position. At least that's the way it appears on my case. The design tradeoff though would mean less available real-estate for the CPU area making things more cramped for things like waterblocks.


mmmyes the UD7 is laid out in a way that you can do 8-8-8-8 crossfire off the bat, with the bottom card taking the 7th and 8th slots, pretty awesome board, unfortunately I don't think said board overclocks as well as the crosshair...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> mmmyes the UD7 is laid out in a way that you can do 8-8-8-8 crossfire off the bat, with the bottom card taking the 7th and 8th slots, pretty awesome board, unfortunately I don't think said board overclocks as well as the crosshair...


ASUS has had superior power distribution for a long time, leading to the superior overclocking point and likely why AMD chooses this board when driving for high-end world records.

It does help even in our more mundane overclocking efforts.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Can you post some pics?


I'm switching the PSU up here soon, when I go to do that I'll get a pic of the riser and all. With everything in there it just looks like quad fire on any other setup haha.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Looking for a Crosshair V Formula-Z if anyone is selling


I have a brand new Gigabyte 990 FX- UD7 extended ATX motherboard for sale. Unopened in the box. Send me a private message if interested. I will post it on Ebay in a few days if I have no interest here.


----------



## glenquagmire

Installed The new monsta rad and corsair sp120 high performance fans. Notice my rear exhaust fan is missing. Came doa.
Notice the Blue g skill ripjaw 1866 cl 8. Sold those today and bought the trident 2x8gb 2400 cl 10. Be here I. 3 days.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I have a remote interest in this topic. Prior to purchasing my Crosshair, I had seen the Gigabyte board that could hold four double wide GPUs and was very tempted to get it. It was the point about having the ability to do it rather than actually doing it.
> 
> In the case of our Crosshair and using a PCI-E extender cable, the only real issue I see is finding a good solution via a case that could handle the free floating card 4th GPU card. Something with proper mechanical retention.
> 
> Asus could also offer a solution to properly fit four GPUs on the board in the future by rearranging the board design a tad to effectively slide the PCI-E connectors up one position. At least that's the way it appears on my case. The design tradeoff though would mean less available real-estate for the CPU area making things more cramped for things like waterblocks.


yep still dont know why they did that... i know if they did would hit the HS and the ram ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> mmmyes the UD7 is laid out in a way that you can do 8-8-8-8 crossfire off the bat, with the bottom card taking the 7th and 8th slots, pretty awesome board, unfortunately I don't think said board overclocks as well as the crosshair...


meh within margin of error ironically the sabberkitty ocs the highest in all tests i have seen(non extreme ) . i think they locked to 1.7v for that reason ( max vcore )


----------



## glenquagmire

Why when i run msi afterburner and kombuster am i really only seeing 1 gpu under load?
i disabled ULPS. Xfire enabled under catalyst.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Why when i run msi afterburner and kombuster am i really only seeing 1 gpu under load?
> i disabled ULPS. Xfire enabled under catalyst.


Don't use Kombuster. That is a known limitation of the tool.

Use something like Unigene's Heaven benchmark to see both cards running at full tilt. There are other benchmarking tools people like to use for creating system comparisons. For GPU, 3DMARK06 is still used.

YMMV, but I think you're running AMD beta catalyst drivers for GPU. I ran into conflicts that eventually manifested themselves as corruptions and system lockups. I had to pull all that software of the machine and regress back to non-beta code.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yep still dont know why they did that... i know if they did would hit the HS and the ram ...


Exactly. And I would not want to shortchange the hardware on the VRM side if there's a tradeoff involved. A more compact implementation would be needed that achieved the same design specs.

Quote:


> meh within margin of error ironically the sabberkitty ocs the highest in all tests i have seen(non extreme ) . i think they locked to 1.7v for that reason ( max vcore )


If you have any links handy, I'd like to see that. The idea a ROG board is being outperformed by a lower class doesn't make sense to me. Also especially true because I've not seen the board limiting my overclocking, but rather it's the FX 8350 CPU itself. It's no problem to run at 5.0GHz if you're willing to apply the necessary voltage to the chip. Unless the Sabertooth has magical properties to operate an 8350 at 5.0GHz with less Vcore.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Don't use Kombuster. That is a known limitation of the tool.
> 
> Use something like Unigene's Heaven benchmark to see both cards running at full tilt. There are other benchmarking tools people like to use for creating system comparisons. For GPU, 3DMARK06 is still used.
> 
> YMMV, but I think you're running AMD beta catalyst drivers for GPU. I ran into conflicts that eventually manifested themselves as corruptions and system lockups. I had to pull all that software of the machine and regress back to non-beta code.


I uninstalled catalyst and installed 13.9 catalyst. I also made sure Xfire is enabled. I test under heaven and use GPU-Z to monitor. I only see one GPU with load and the other GPU under 0 load. Can anyone help me out?

Slot 1 and 5 are for my GPUs and they both say x16 on BIOS.

****UPDATE: SO I FLIPPED THE CROSSFIRE BRIDGE FROM FACING RIGHT TO FACING LEFT AND.....TA DA.****


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> ****UPDATE: SO I FLIPPED THE CROSSFIRE BRIDGE FROM FACING RIGHT TO FACING LEFT AND.....TA DA.****


why do I hear so much about bad/iffy bridges... this is a joke really...

owell seeing as the 290X is retiring the bridge this will problem with vanish in time...


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> why do I hear so much about bad/iffy bridges... this is a joke really...
> 
> owell seeing as the 290X is retiring the bridge this will problem with vanish in time...


better the bridge than the GPU!! Funny though that all the forum reads I did, they all talked about software reinstall and changing BIOS and a bunch of very detailed stuff....Then I thought let me try moving it from right connection to left, which did nothing. Then I was like maybe its upside down and so flip the direction the ROG label faces. Then like Jesus being born, its a miracle.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> better the bridge than the GPU!! Funny though that all the forum reads I did, they all talked about software reinstall and changing BIOS and a bunch of very detailed stuff....Then I thought let me try moving it from right connection to left, which did nothing. Then I was like maybe its upside down and so flip the direction the ROG label faces. Then like Jesus being born, its a miracle.


yea, technically that shouldn't happen, bridge might have a bad lane in it, but I guess if its working whats to worry about...

if it happens again probably grab another one, usually you have one for every card and motherboard you own XD


----------



## glenquagmire

It's the long version from crosshair v formula z.


----------



## glenquagmire

okay guys so I am ready to OC this pup. This board I understand has some very wonderful features and I with no background in OC'ing, wouldnt know where to begin.

Can someone be kind to help me start into this venture? I am watercooling the CPU for now. Later may do the MOBO itself.

I have installed hWINFO64, CPU-Z, IVT (whatever its called from page one of the 8350 sticky thread). I also have gone into HWINFO64 sensor to CPU 0 and set the computer to shut down automatically when 70 degrees is topped as a fail safe. Thats all now.

REALLY APPRECIATE THE HELP HERE. (I WANT TO UNDERSTAND THIS AS WELL AS DO IT)


----------



## Tillmander

Here this should be of help. http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard
Good luck and i hope this helps


----------



## The Sandman

I played around with CPU VDDA voltage this weekend on my 4822MHz (267 x 18).
Use it sparingly and you may find similar results.
A little less Vcore and CPU/NB voltage than previous 4813MHz (234 x 20.5) which was also 24 hr Prime95 stable.

This is what it looks like for anyone interested



Now it's time to start working on stabilizing that 300+MHz ref clock discussed some pages back.
(Remember to click on image, than on "Original" in lower right corner to view full screen)


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> okay guys so I am ready to OC this pup. This board I understand has some very wonderful features and I with no background in OC'ing, wouldnt know where to begin.
> 
> Can someone be kind to help me start into this venture? I am watercooling the CPU for now. Later may do the MOBO itself.
> 
> I have installed hWINFO64, CPU-Z, IVT (whatever its called from page one of the 8350 sticky thread). I also have gone into HWINFO64 sensor to CPU 0 and set the computer to shut down automatically when 70 degrees is topped as a fail safe. Thats all now.
> 
> REALLY APPRECIATE THE HELP HERE. (I WANT TO UNDERSTAND THIS AS WELL AS DO IT)


You do realize on a CHVZ you can set temps to shut down PC in the bios right? No need to do it HWInfo64









I highly recommend you take some time and fully digest all the info you've collected over the last few days (slooow down just a bit lol) and read through/understand the Piledriver OC guide just posted above.

Many of your questions can/will be answered there (for the early stages anyway) which should enable you to progress at your own pace.
When you have trouble in one area by all means feel free to ask.
Please don't take this the wrong way I mean no disrespect but at some point "WE" all had to cross that bridge where it becomes time to study/read a guide rather than just asking for someone to reply with duplicate info that is very easy to locate here at OCN.

OCing is done in stages.
To start do a simple CPU only OC,
I'm guessing by now you know about power saving features and to disable them all when OCing. They can be enabled again after your stable.

Manually set as many values in bios as possible.
Use your "Maximum" Core #0 VID in HWInfo64 as a starting point for Vcore.
There is a similar value for CPU/NB voltage. (1.15v VID?)
Manually enter all Dram specs.

At stock settings run 10 passes of IBT AVX. (standard for now) Note temps and voltages
If it passes increase cpu multiplier by .5 and repeat IBT.

Repeat till you see an error. Error can be a negative (-1.xxxx) result in IBT or even a BSOD.
Only after you see an error try just a slight bump (2 to 4 clicks) of additional Vcore. I'd recommend using "Offset" voltage mode.
Re test.
If it passes increase multiplier again by .5. If fails increase Vcore same amount again.

Repeat this process till temps become a factor or you reach your goal.
The idea is to start low (stock voltage) and make increases ONLY when necessary. Not to just throw voltage at it and hope it boots.
This method to some is way to time consuming but if you want to have a system optimized, and not spend your time chasing your tail this is a good way to go.

Once you learn how much/little voltage your CPU requires at a given OC and is stable than it'll be time to move into stage two.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> I uninstalled catalyst and installed 13.9 catalyst. I also made sure Xfire is enabled. I test under heaven and use GPU-Z to monitor. I only see one GPU with load and the other GPU under 0 load. Can anyone help me out?
> 
> Slot 1 and 5 are for my GPUs and they both say x16 on BIOS.
> 
> ****UPDATE: SO I FLIPPED THE CROSSFIRE BRIDGE FROM FACING RIGHT TO FACING LEFT AND.....TA DA.****


Catalyst also has a hidden option to show an onscreen indicator when Crossfire is active. I know for a fact I've seen the indicator running Heaven. ULPS shouldn't really matter.

About your experiment, I don't think it should matter how you face the cable. If you can reproduce the problem, call Asus and ask them to send you a new one.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I played around with CPU VDDA voltage this weekend on my 4822MHz (267 x 18).
> Use it sparingly and you may find similar results.
> A little less Vcore and CPU/NB voltage than previous 4813MHz (234 x 20.5) which was also 24 hr Prime95 stable.


I'm impressed you left the machine to run 24 hours.

I'm not following all of this though. The VDDA change looks very small. You're saying that change made a difference being able to keep the machine P95 stable?

Another question. Do you still have LLC on Ultrahigh for CPU? Did you notice Vcore was up at 1.6V? It's not that I see this any sort of issue in your case since the machine runs so cool anyway, but the idea is spiked up that high is strange. I didn't think DigiVRM would call for that much extra voltage.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> You do realize on a CHVZ you can set temps to shut down PC in the bios right? No need to do it HWInfo64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I highly recommend you take some time and fully digest all the info you've collected over the last few days (slooow down just a bit lol) and read through/understand the Piledriver OC guide just posted above.
> 
> Many of your questions can/will be answered there (for the early stages anyway) which should enable you to progress at your own pace.
> When you have trouble in one area by all means feel free to ask.
> Please don't take this the wrong way I mean no disrespect but at some point "WE" all had to cross that bridge where it becomes time to study/read a guide rather than just asking for someone to reply with duplicate info that is very easy to locate here at OCN.
> 
> OCing is done in stages.
> To start do a simple CPU only OC,
> I'm guessing by now you know about power saving features and to disable them all when OCing. They can be enabled again after your stable.
> 
> Manually set as many values in bios as possible.
> Use your "Maximum" Core #0 VID in HWInfo64 as a starting point for Vcore.
> There is a similar value for CPU/NB voltage. (1.15v VID?)
> Manually enter all Dram specs.
> 
> At stock settings run 10 passes of IBT AVX. (standard for now) Note temps and voltages
> If it passes increase cpu multiplier by .5 and repeat IBT.
> 
> Repeat till you see an error. Error can be a negative (-1.xxxx) result in IBT or even a BSOD.
> Only after you see an error try just a slight bump (2 to 4 clicks) of additional Vcore. I'd recommend using "Offset" voltage mode.
> Re test.
> If it passes increase multiplier again by .5. If fails increase Vcore same amount again.
> 
> Repeat this process till temps become a factor or you reach your goal.
> The idea is to start low (stock voltage) and make increases ONLY when necessary. Not to just throw voltage at it and hope it boots.
> This method to some is way to time consuming but if you want to have a system optimized, and not spend your time chasing your tail this is a good way to go.
> 
> Once you learn how much/little voltage your CPU requires at a given OC and is stable than it'll be time to move into stage two.


no i didnt know the cvfz has that feature. i am reading the instruction manual as i go along. thanks for the advice above.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tillmander*
> 
> Here this should be of help. http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard
> Good luck and i hope this helps


This is okay. Looks to be improved since the last time I read it, and most all of it is corect, but there are some mistakes. In your case, Glen, ignore the recommendation on DRAM. The TridentX's need 1.65V and BIOS is capable of reading the XMP profile to set the voltage correctly. For a 4.8GHz speed which you should be able to easily attain, there is no need IMO to increase that particular voltage. Use DOCP mode in BIOS to read the XMP profile and you will see what I mean about proper setting of timings and voltage. Record this information, then set OC mode to manual, and ensure you provide the correct values in BIOS for those parameters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> You do realize on a CHVZ you can set temps to shut down PC in the bios right? No need to do it HWInfo64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I highly recommend you take some time and fully digest all the info you've collected over the last few days (slooow down just a bit lol) and read through/understand the Piledriver OC guide just posted above.
> 
> Many of your questions can/will be answered there (for the early stages anyway) which should enable you to progress at your own pace.
> When you have trouble in one area by all means feel free to ask.
> Please don't take this the wrong way I mean no disrespect but at some point "WE" all had to cross that bridge where it becomes time to study/read a guide rather than just asking for someone to reply with duplicate info that is very easy to locate here at OCN.
> 
> OCing is done in stages.
> To start do a simple CPU only OC,
> I'm guessing by now you know about power saving features and to disable them all when OCing. They can be enabled again after your stable.
> 
> Manually set as many values in bios as possible.
> Use your "Maximum" Core #0 VID in HWInfo64 as a starting point for Vcore.
> There is a similar value for CPU/NB voltage. (1.15v VID?)
> Manually enter all Dram specs.
> 
> At stock settings run 10 passes of IBT AVX. (standard for now) Note temps and voltages
> If it passes increase cpu multiplier by .5 and repeat IBT.
> 
> Repeat till you see an error. Error can be a negative (-1.xxxx) result in IBT or even a BSOD.
> Only after you see an error try just a slight bump (2 to 4 clicks) of additional Vcore. I'd recommend using "Offset" voltage mode.
> Re test.
> If it passes increase multiplier again by .5. If fails increase Vcore same amount again.
> 
> Repeat this process till temps become a factor or you reach your goal.
> The idea is to start low (stock voltage) and make increases ONLY when necessary. Not to just throw voltage at it and hope it boots.
> This method to some is way to time consuming but if you want to have a system optimized, and not spend your time chasing your tail this is a good way to go.
> 
> Once you learn how much/little voltage your CPU requires at a given OC and is stable than it'll be time to move into stage two.


You may be tempted to immediately follow the settings Sandman published above. Keep in mind he is in Phase 2 or 3 depending on how you're counting. Meaning that he has FSB bus overclocking. I like FSB because it pertains to the mainboard and speeds up that circuitry giving you an overall small but noticeable seat of the pants boost.

Some other things I can suggest.

Boot into BIOS and check the settings you saved. There is a voltage and temperature monitoring function in BIOS you can use to make sure everything is kosher.

When you get your new RAM, have a CD/DVD or USB bootable flash with MEMTEST64+ and do at least 3 full passes on the memory at stock settings to rule out any problems with those parts. I feel very strongly about this or you may end up chasing ghosts later on. I use version 4.3 of the tool. Be sure to search for the option to enable all 8 CPU cores to run during the test. Also instruct the tool to test all available memory installed. Not sure why the default to that isn't automatically set.

Lastly, once you get comfortable with doing the OC runs and tweaking the BIOS parameters, you should investigate using ROG Connect (RC) to help you from a productivity perspective. RC gives you access to a few of the most important settings to make small adjustments as you search for a best stable setup. The reason it is more productive is that it avoids having to reboot the machine between each attempt of rinse/repeat runs.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> no i didnt know the cvfz has that feature. i am reading the instruction manual as i go along. thanks for the advice above.


You have a better CPU cooling solution than most including my H100i. If it's working properly, you should be able to keep the CPU temp below the recommended limit of 62C without any trouble at 4.8GHz with a Vcore 1.525V.

When you eventually get into the more esoteric form of OC using CPU Frequency (or FSB), you'll have to increase the CPU/NB voltage, and this will heat up the NB and the CPU a lot more so keep an eye on that. As has been suggested on more than one occasion, you will want to look into getting a spot fan on the 990FX NB to keep those temps in check. My avatar shows how I use it in my system.

If you have ambitions of going beyond 4.9GHz, the Vcore voltage demand increases drastically and you may find your cooling struggling to keep up.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

So what does -1.#IND00e+000 mean in IBT?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> So what does -1.#IND00e+000 mean in IBT?


Fail


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

So I should bump vcore until I don't see anything in results?


----------



## gr8sho

You do need more Vcore, yes. That IBT version is unable to programmatically call out a bad result in that given format.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Hmmm is there a better IBT? This seems to really heat up my setup best so wanting to use this first then move on to others for stability testing. I'm at 5.1ghz at the moment lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Exactly. And I would not want to shortchange the hardware on the VRM side if there's a tradeoff involved. A more compact implementation would be needed that achieved the same design specs.
> If you have any links handy, I'd like to see that. The idea a ROG board is being outperformed by a lower class doesn't make sense to me. Also especially true because I've not seen the board limiting my overclocking, but rather it's the FX 8350 CPU itself. It's no problem to run at 5.0GHz if you're willing to apply the necessary voltage to the chip. Unless the Sabertooth has magical properties to operate an 8350 at 5.0GHz with less Vcore.


red1776 used the same chip for all reviews
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/12.htm



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> okay guys so I am ready to OC this pup. This board I understand has some very wonderful features and I with no background in OC'ing, wouldnt know where to begin.
> 
> Can someone be kind to help me start into this venture? I am watercooling the CPU for now. Later may do the MOBO itself.
> 
> I have installed hWINFO64, CPU-Z, IVT (whatever its called from page one of the 8350 sticky thread). I also have gone into HWINFO64 sensor to CPU 0 and set the computer to shut down automatically when 70 degrees is topped as a fail safe. Thats all now.
> 
> REALLY APPRECIATE THE HELP HERE. (I WANT TO UNDERSTAND THIS AS WELL AS DO IT)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tillmander*
> 
> Here this should be of help. http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard
> Good luck and i hope this helps


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> You do realize on a CHVZ you can set temps to shut down PC in the bios right? No need to do it HWInfo64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I highly recommend you take some time and fully digest all the info you've collected over the last few days (slooow down just a bit lol) and read through/understand the Piledriver OC guide just posted above.
> 
> Many of your questions can/will be answered there (for the early stages anyway) which should enable you to progress at your own pace.
> When you have trouble in one area by all means feel free to ask.
> Please don't take this the wrong way I mean no disrespect but at some point "WE" all had to cross that bridge where it becomes time to study/read a guide rather than just asking for someone to reply with duplicate info that is very easy to locate here at OCN.
> 
> OCing is done in stages.
> To start do a simple CPU only OC,
> I'm guessing by now you know about power saving features and to disable them all when OCing. They can be enabled again after your stable.
> 
> Manually set as many values in bios as possible.
> Use your "Maximum" Core #0 VID in HWInfo64 as a starting point for Vcore.
> There is a similar value for CPU/NB voltage. (1.15v VID?)
> Manually enter all Dram specs.
> 
> At stock settings run 10 passes of IBT AVX. (standard for now) Note temps and voltages
> If it passes increase cpu multiplier by .5 and repeat IBT.
> 
> Repeat till you see an error. Error can be a negative (-1.xxxx) result in IBT or even a BSOD.
> Only after you see an error try just a slight bump (2 to 4 clicks) of additional Vcore. I'd recommend using "Offset" voltage mode.
> Re test.
> If it passes increase multiplier again by .5. If fails increase Vcore same amount again.
> 
> Repeat this process till temps become a factor or you reach your goal.
> The idea is to start low (stock voltage) and make increases ONLY when necessary. Not to just throw voltage at it and hope it boots.
> This method to some is way to time consuming but if you want to have a system optimized, and not spend your time chasing your tail this is a good way to go.
> 
> Once you learn how much/little voltage your CPU requires at a given OC and is stable than it'll be time to move into stage two.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> This is okay. Looks to be improved since the last time I read it, and most all of it is corect, but there are some mistakes. In your case, Glen, ignore the recommendation on DRAM. The TridentX's need 1.65V and BIOS is capable of reading the XMP profile to set the voltage correctly. For a 4.8GHz speed which you should be able to easily attain, there is no need IMO to increase that particular voltage. Use DOCP mode in BIOS to read the XMP profile and you will see what I mean about proper setting of timings and voltage. Record this information, then set OC mode to manual, and ensure you provide the correct values in BIOS for those parameters.
> You may be tempted to immediately follow the settings Sandman published above. Keep in mind he is in Phase 2 or 3 depending on how you're counting. Meaning that he has FSB bus overclocking. I like FSB because it pertains to the mainboard and speeds up that circuitry giving you an overall small but noticeable seat of the pants boost.
> 
> Some other things I can suggest.
> 
> Boot into BIOS and check the settings you saved. There is a voltage and temperature monitoring function in BIOS you can use to make sure everything is kosher.
> 
> When you get your new RAM, have a CD/DVD or USB bootable flash with MEMTEST64+ and do at least 3 full passes on the memory at stock settings to rule out any problems with those parts. I feel very strongly about this or you may end up chasing ghosts later on. I use version 4.3 of the tool. Be sure to search for the option to enable all 8 CPU cores to run during the test. Also instruct the tool to test all available memory installed. Not sure why the default to that isn't automatically set.
> 
> Lastly, once you get comfortable with doing the OC runs and tweaking the BIOS parameters, you should investigate using ROG Connect (RC) to help you from a productivity perspective. RC gives you access to a few of the most important settings to make small adjustments as you search for a best stable setup. The reason it is more productive is that it avoids having to reboot the machine between each attempt of rinse/repeat runs.






very very good advice
as mentioned your ram needs 1.65..... however i notice vdrop on the mobo so 1.675 should be enough
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> So what does -1.#IND00e+000 mean in IBT?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Fail


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> So I should bump vcore until I don't see anything in results?


no negatives.
negatives = fail


----------



## gr8sho

Putting aside the bogus error message, the tool itself works fine and is the quickest way to sanity test your system. You want to use a tool like that which tests the new AVX instruction set.
I have to believe a 5.1GHz speed must be approaching a Vcore of 1.6V to keep an 8350 stable. You do have have one of these chips, right, because your system specs say otherwise. And, you're not trying to do this with air cooling, right?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

lol I do need to update my system rig







It's an 8350 and no it's not on air. I'm backing it down. Now I'm getting 3.697293e-002.


----------



## glenquagmire

hey guys, getting into the OC'ing and need to show my settings for concurrence. I havent OC'ed the DRAM or messed with FSB (I think I havent). Here is what I have. I have the Crosshair V Formula Z MOBO with 8350 CPU on watercool. I am totally new to OC'ing.

Here is what I have so far and please confirm: From here is there anything to change? What do I continue tweeking? The CPU Ratio and CPU Man Volt? CPU Ratio seems to adjust the target CPU speed, so is that where I get the 4.5, 4.6, 4.7, 4.8GHz from?? So a 23 ratio shows almost 5GHz, is this correct? I wen to 22 ratio and tried running IVT or IBT whatever for burn test and it crashed and reset the computer.

AI OC Tuner: Manual
CPU LVL UP: Cancel
CPU RATIO: (currently 21.5 (4300MHz)) *****HOW FAR DO I GO WITH THIS??? AM I LOOKING AT TARGET CPU SPEED???******
AMD TURBO: disabled
CPU BUS FREQ: Auto
PCIE FREQ: Auto
MEM FREQ: Auto (although my current mem sticks are 1866 CL8)
CPU/NB FREQ: 2200MHz
HT LINK SPEED: 2600MHz

CPU SPREAD SPEC: disabled
PCIE SPREAD SPEC: disabled
EPU POWER SAVING: disabled
XTREME TWEAKING: disabled

EXTREME OV: disabled
CPU & NB VOLT: Manual Mode
CPU MANUAL VOLT: 1.284v (in the box it says 1.293750. Is this correct?? I dont understand this? Does it start at the number that I see to the left??)
CPU/NB MANUAL VOLT: 1.162V (AUTO)
CPU VDDA: Auto
DRAM V: Auto
NB V: Auto
NB HT V Auto
NB 1.8v: Auto
SB V: Auto
VDDR: Auto
DRAM VREFDQ: Auto
DRAM VREFCA: Auto
DRAM VREFCA on CPU: Auto
NB V Switching Freq: Auto
NB 1.8v Switching Freq: Auto

*DIGI+POWER CONTROL*
CPU LLC: Ultra High
CCC: 130%
CPU PPC: Standard
CPU PSF: Auto
CPU PDC: T Probe
CPU PRC: Auto
CPU PTC: 130
VRM Spread Spec: Disabled
CPU/NB LLC: High
CPU/NB CC: 130%
CPU/NB PRC: Auto
DRAM C: 130%
DRAM PPC: Optimized
DRAM PSF: 300

*ADVANCED*
C n' Q: Disabled
C1E: Disabled
SVM: Disabled
CORE C6 ST: Disabled
HPC MODE: Enabled
APM MASTER MODE: Disabled


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> red1776 used the same chip for all reviews
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/12.htm


Kudos to Red, that is quite an impressive review.

Thanks for providing the link. I have to read it more to really get an understanding of the comparative setup parameters.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> hey guys, getting into the OC'ing and need to show my settings for concurrence. I havent OC'ed the DRAM or messed with FSB (I think I havent). Here is what I have. I have the Crosshair V Formula Z MOBO with 8350 CPU on watercool. I am totally new to OC'ing.
> 
> Here is what I have so far and please confirm: From here is there anything to change? What do I continue tweeking? The CPU Ratio and CPU Man Volt? CPU Ratio seems to adjust the target CPU speed, so is that where I get the 4.5, 4.6, 4.7, 4.8GHz from?? So a 23 ratio shows almost 5GHz, is this correct? I wen to 22 ratio and tried running IVT or IBT whatever for burn test and it crashed and reset the computer.
> 
> AI OC Tuner: Manual
> CPU LVL UP: Cancel
> CPU RATIO: (currently 21.5 (4300MHz)) *****HOW FAR DO I GO WITH THIS??? AM I LOOKING AT TARGET CPU SPEED???******
> 
> CPU & NB VOLT: Manual Mode
> CPU MANUAL VOLT: 1.284v (in the box it says 1.293750. Is this correct?? I dont understand this? Does it start at the number that I see to the left??)
> CPU/NB MANUAL VOLT: 1.162V (AUTO)


The reason your system crashed is because you set the Vcore too low.

For your first round, I suggest leaving the voltages on Auto and stepping the CPU Ratio in increments up to a target CPU speed of 4.5GHz and do some IBT runs. Your system should remain stable up until 4.5. HWINFO64 should show you that as you ramp load, DigiVRM should compensate for Vdroop and will actually raise Vcore a little higher that what the idle value is. This is correct behavior for Ultrahigh setting.

When you push past 4.5, you want to set the CPU Voltage mode to Offset, not Manual. And play with the offset values to have an effective Vcore of close to 1.525V for a speed of 4.8VGHz. Per Sandman, if you raise VDDA a smidge, it should let you back off one nibble on Vcore.
CPU/NB should be 1.35V or a little higher for safety margin. The more volts, the more heat. Caveat emptor.

CPU target speed is determined by multiplying the ratio by the base frequency. 22.5 will get you to 4.5GHz. 24 will get you 4.8GHz. Boot back into BIOS to confirm the actual speed, My board usually reports a fractionally higher speed than what the math says it should be,

I am a little confused still on VDDA. What's written suggests a higher value will make the rest of the voltages more stable but you pay a heat penalty. Whenever I played with it in the past it didn't seem to make all that much difference, but the experiments were not nearly as controlled as what Sandman did. I will try to replicate his results as time permits.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Kudos to Red, that is quite an impressive review.
> 
> Thanks for providing the link. I have to read it more to really get an understanding of the comparative setup parameters.


np glad i could find it, if oyu msg him here on ocn ( red1776) he can get you links to the other reviews ( i know he has done a CVFz, and i think a 990fxa-ud7 ) but he has used most if not all of the top end boards..... even the saphire pure black


----------



## glenquagmire

So I am at 4500mhz with voltage on auto doing 1.356. At 4600mzh and volt on auto it crashed.

CPU temp 40 degrees and t2 (vram) 60 degrees. How are the temps?

Do i just keep increasing volt and ratio until it doesn't support?


----------



## gr8sho

Yes, so Red is stretched a little thin given the amount of effort I'm sure those reviews take to do and associated overclockersclub community involvement.

When you consider the Crossfire is the board of choice for world record setting, there isn't any issue I see extracting maximum possible MHz out of Piledriver. Granted using LN2 cooling is not practical. but the chip and board combo does work. Power distribution and delivery is not an issue.

If someone told me it was okay to run the chip at 1.6V for every day use, and this also accounts for use of CnQ which means the chip would sit at a lower voltage when idle, and I had an adequate cooling solution, I just might do it. However as it stands now, the maximum voltage recommended for everyday use is 1.55V. Not sure how that recommendation was determined.

Now, if the problem statement is changed to say solve for maximum speed by keeping Vcore at a not to exceed value, then I can understand the variations across boards. I know I don't know everything there is to know about this board, and even as recently as a few days ago you see expert users finding tweaks to extract additional performance out of a 2 year old design. I suppose the fun lies in the challenge of finding these easter eggs.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> So I am at 4500mhz with voltage on auto doing 1.356. At 4600mzh and volt on auto it crashed.
> 
> CPU temp 40 degrees and t2 (vram) 60 degrees. How are the temps?
> 
> Do i just keep increasing volt and ratio until it doesn't support?


Good, this is par.

Keep an eye on both the CPU and package temps.

The next step is to start ramping up Vcore and CPU multi using the recommendations you already received. The resolution of the steps right now are 500MHz a pop.

What you should find is the speed and voltage requirements will not follow a linear relationship after about 4.8GHz. Voltage will need to increase much higher than the associated speed increase. Heat dissipation will also increase significantly.


----------



## Mega Man

i dont know who told you that... but no.... temp not voltage matters.

it came from the amd fx oc guide. and that is on air .... not water...


----------



## glenquagmire

Who is that referencing? Me?

Where do temps need to be at for comfort? Water cooling the cpu but as of now vram is stock.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dont know who told you that... but no.... temp not voltage matters.
> 
> it came from the amd fx oc guide. and that is on air .... not water...


If you're referring to the 1.55V comment, that's ambiguous then. I don't recall seeing the "on air" disclaimer. And if someone is running that voltage using an air-cooler, that seems either brave to me or foolish, or both.

I imagine excessive voltage for sustained periods of time would have an effect on long term reliability. For the FX8350 I believe AMD specifies 1.5V as the upper limit on Vcore. My thinking is that both this and the 62C thermal limit are conservative. I know JJ over at Asus even said at one point in one of the videos that 70C is okay for CPU.

From what I've read, and the information is limited, I don't see people that have systems with serious big boy pants on with super large radiators or even using chilled water running FX on an everyday overclock with 1.6V or higher Vcore. I'm not saying there aren't people doing it, I just haven't run across them. Especially if they are using their machines to do things like Folding or World Community grip or an application that essentially runs the machine flat out 24x7 on max load.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Where do temps need to be at for comfort? Water cooling the cpu but as of now vram is stock.


The rule of thumb is 62C for CPU. You may want to recheck the material provided already. The guide states this much I know.


----------



## gr8sho

Every once in a while I am reminded about the thermal characteristics of these desktop machines as compared to laptop machines. The latter are much more compact in design and cooling solutions are limited to air. I use good quality Lenovo laptop for work and these sport Intel i5 processors. Granted they aren't the latest low voltage vintage chips.

I ran tests on several IBM and Lenovo laptops and one ASUS i7 based laptop. and in all cases stress loads had CPU temps exceeding 90C with the puny cooler fan howling the best that it could. This might give some perspective on these CPU chips and what kind of beating they are able to take. To the best of my recollection, I've never had a laptop die because the CPU gave out. Under normal usage, the CPU temps live in the 60C+ range.

How close to the limit do these machine run? Enough to know that if there is any restriction in the cooling duct typically due to dust, the machine will either hang up, or put itself to sleep. A few carefully places hits of compressed air will typically cure that problem.


----------



## glenquagmire

hey guys I wanted to get some advice on water cooling my Crosshair V formula Z. I have the 80mm monster rad in the front of the case cooling the CPU currently. My question is if I add in the motherboard block to the loop what I need an additional radiator? Since the CPU is a mjor component and MOBO block is a minor component, I wouldnt think I needed an additonal radiator. So, below will illustrate that one fan on my current rad is for the CPU and the second is for the proposed MOBO block. My rad is in push pull config.

the scenario I was thinking was to not use a 240 radiator at the top of the case and just use the current radiator with the additional motherboard block in the loop. The scenario would look like, 80mm radiator to the CPU block from the CPU block to the motherboard block, from the motherboard block to the reservoir pump, then from the reservoir / pump back to the 80mm radiator.

Am I correct in thinking this? If I added maybe the GPUs also then I would think the addtional rad makes sense.

Please see this link and then the below pics and attachments:
http://koolance.com/how-to-build-a-water-cooled-pc



Scenario 1:

LOOP- Rad-Block-Block-R&P.bmp 352k .bmp file


Scenario 2:

LOOP- Rad-Block-Block-Rad-R&P.bmp 363k .bmp file


Scenario 3:

LOOP- Rad-Block-Rad-Block-R&P.bmp 373k .bmp file


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Who is that referencing? Me?
> 
> Where do temps need to be at for comfort? Water cooling the cpu but as of now vram is stock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> If you're referring to the 1.55V comment, that's ambiguous then. I don't recall seeing the "on air" disclaimer. And if someone is running that voltage using an air-cooler, that seems either brave to me or foolish, or both.
> 
> I imagine excessive voltage for sustained periods of time would have an effect on long term reliability. For the FX8350 I believe AMD specifies 1.5V as the upper limit on Vcore. My thinking is that both this and the 62C thermal limit are conservative. I know JJ over at Asus even said at one point in one of the videos that 70C is okay for CPU.
> 
> From what I've read, and the information is limited, I don't see people that have systems with serious big boy pants on with super large radiators or even using chilled water running FX on an everyday overclock with 1.6V or higher Vcore. I'm not saying there aren't people doing it, I just haven't run across them. Especially if they are using their machines to do things like Folding or World Community grip or an application that essentially runs the machine flat out 24x7 on max load.


as stated
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dont know who told you that... but no.... temp not voltage matters.
> 
> it came from the amd fx oc guide. and that is on air .... not water...


http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf near the end
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> hey guys I wanted to get some advice on water cooling my Crosshair V formula Z. I have the 80mm monster rad in the front of the case cooling the CPU currently. My question is if I add in the motherboard block to the loop what I need an additional radiator? Since the CPU is a mjor component and MOBO block is a minor component, I wouldnt think I needed an additonal radiator. So, below will illustrate that one fan on my current rad is for the CPU and the second is for the proposed MOBO block. My rad is in push pull config.
> 
> the scenario I was thinking was to not use a 240 radiator at the top of the case and just use the current radiator with the additional motherboard block in the loop. The scenario would look like, 80mm radiator to the CPU block from the CPU block to the motherboard block, from the motherboard block to the reservoir pump, then from the reservoir / pump back to the 80mm radiator.
> 
> Am I correct in thinking this? If I added maybe the GPUs also then I would think the addtional rad makes sense.
> 
> Please see this link and then the below pics and attachments:
> http://koolance.com/how-to-build-a-water-cooled-pc


you should be fine. cpu *may* run a little warmer though


----------



## glenquagmire

if I pumped first into CPU then the VRAM, that should make the CPU the same as if it werent connected to another block right? Then the MOBO block would in essence get the heated water from the CPU block.

I would assume though sticking a Rad on the vram is overkill. Also, would you think putting a block on the vram and pumping it from the CPU block is better than nothing at all and going stock heat syncs on the CVFZ board?


----------



## Mega Man

ram only needs cooling for bling, will not help you at standard volts..... if l2n maybe..... but if you were using l2n we would not be having this convo

fyi it is just ram, vram is video memory ( usually ) which would mean you are cooling your gpu?


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ram only needs cooling for bling, will not help you at standard volts..... if l2n maybe..... but if you were using l2n we would not be having this convo
> 
> fyi it is just ram, vram is video memory ( usually ) which would mean you are cooling your gpu?


I mean sticking a water block that shapes like a right angle next to the cpu block. The VRMs I mean.

Also, what is l2n?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm impressed you left the machine to run 24 hours.
> 
> I'm not following all of this though. The VDDA change looks very small. You're saying that change made a difference being able to keep the machine P95 stable?
> 
> Another question. Do you still have LLC on Ultrahigh for CPU? Did you notice Vcore was up at 1.6V? It's not that I see this any sort of issue in your case since the machine runs so cool anyway, but the idea is spiked up that high is strange. I didn't think DigiVRM would call for that much extra voltage.


Not saying it stabilized P95 but rather seemingly smoothed things out a bit. It allowed me to lower Vcore which obviously lowers heat output.
I also saw an increase in GFlops and lower time to complete IBT telling me this is more of a fine tune adjustment.
Nothing to get too excited about but it did help my setup.

Yes my LLC is same as before. The 1.6v vcore has to be a spike as for the hours I sat here working on my server (but watching p95 run) CPUZ barely ever flinched from 1.512 to 1.524v and even HWInfo never went higher than 1.56 for just an instant. I was kind of shocked myself lol.
It's almost funny as the 4813 24 hr run shown by HWInfo64 had my ambient maximum at 231c, sad part after looking at it is that run also spiked to 1.58v.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> hey guys, getting into the OC'ing and need to show my settings for concurrence. I havent OC'ed the DRAM or messed with FSB (I think I havent). Here is what I have. I have the Crosshair V Formula Z MOBO with 8350 CPU on watercool. I am totally new to OC'ing.
> 
> Here is what I have so far and please confirm: From here is there anything to change? What do I continue tweeking? The CPU Ratio and CPU Man Volt? CPU Ratio seems to adjust the target CPU speed, so is that where I get the 4.5, 4.6, 4.7, 4.8GHz from?? So a 23 ratio shows almost 5GHz, is this correct? I wen to 22 ratio and tried running IVT or IBT whatever for burn test and it crashed and reset the computer.
> 
> AI OC Tuner: Manual
> CPU LVL UP: Cancel
> CPU RATIO: (currently 21.5 (4300MHz)) *****HOW FAR DO I GO WITH THIS??? AM I LOOKING AT TARGET CPU SPEED???******
> AMD TURBO: disabled
> CPU BUS FREQ: Auto
> PCIE FREQ: Auto
> MEM FREQ: Auto (although my current mem sticks are 1866 CL8)
> CPU/NB FREQ: 2200MHz
> HT LINK SPEED: 2600MHz
> 
> CPU SPREAD SPEC: disabled
> PCIE SPREAD SPEC: disabled
> EPU POWER SAVING: disabled
> XTREME TWEAKING: disabled
> 
> EXTREME OV: disabled
> CPU & NB VOLT: Manual Mode
> CPU MANUAL VOLT: 1.284v (in the box it says 1.293750. Is this correct?? I dont understand this? Does it start at the number that I see to the left??)
> CPU/NB MANUAL VOLT: 1.162V (AUTO)
> CPU VDDA: Auto
> DRAM V: Auto
> NB V: Auto
> NB HT V Auto
> NB 1.8v: Auto
> SB V: Auto
> VDDR: Auto
> DRAM VREFDQ: Auto
> DRAM VREFCA: Auto
> DRAM VREFCA on CPU: Auto
> NB V Switching Freq: Auto
> NB 1.8v Switching Freq: Auto
> 
> *DIGI+POWER CONTROL*
> CPU LLC: Ultra High
> CCC: 130%
> CPU PPC: Standard
> CPU PSF: Auto
> CPU PDC: T Probe
> CPU PRC: Auto
> CPU PTC: 130
> VRM Spread Spec: Disabled
> CPU/NB LLC: High
> CPU/NB CC: 130%
> CPU/NB PRC: Auto
> DRAM C: 130%
> DRAM PPC: Optimized
> DRAM PSF: 300
> 
> *ADVANCED*
> C n' Q: Disabled
> C1E: Disabled
> SVM: Disabled
> CORE C6 ST: Disabled
> HPC MODE: Enabled
> APM MASTER MODE: Disabled


CPU Bus manually enter 200
PCIE freq to 100
Memory Freq to 1866
Enter 1.65v for dram voltage

The first value you see for CPU voltage is what it is actually running at, the second is what you entered.
There may be a slight difference depending on voltages etc, this is normal.
You should have Vcore set to match your Core #0 VID in HWInfo64 mentioned in last post. this is what "your" CPU is designed to run with stock.

Start CPU/NB voltage at 1.2 to 1.25v to get things rolling.

LN2 = Liquid Nitrogen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I am a little confused still on VDDA. What's written suggests a higher value will make the rest of the voltages more stable but you pay a heat penalty. Whenever I played with it in the past it didn't seem to make all that much difference, but the experiments were not nearly as controlled as what Sandman did. I will try to replicate his results as time permits.


Try very subtle increases with VDDA (at same time reduce vcore a notch or two) than watch IBT GFlops and results. You'll know when enough is in place. I shot to maximize the GFlops.
More vcore is not always the answer. Till this last adventure I never saw any need for additional VDDA either.
As far as heat increase I fail to see any at all.


----------



## glenquagmire

Okay, I havent adjusted your recommendations just yet. I have been running IBT 10 passes now for 10 times.

I am at 4816MHz at 1.45v with CPU FX 8530 temps at 42 degrees on IBT.

I was planning on running PRIME Blend test for an hour before making your adjustments.

Can you confirm what I mentioned above as good, bad, wrong, right, etc?.... Would making your changes benefit me more? I am trying to learn.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Okay, I havent adjusted your recommendations just yet. I have been running IBT 10 passes now for 10 times.
> 
> I am at 4816MHz at 1.45v with CPU FX 8530 temps at 42 degrees on IBT.
> 
> I was planning on running PRIME Blend test for an hour before making your adjustments.
> 
> Can you confirm what I mentioned above as good, bad, wrong, right, etc?.... Would making your changes benefit me more? I am trying to learn.


That is for a "standard" run of IBT, now it's time to try the higher settings.

Do same test but use "High". If it passes than go to "Very High".
If it fails you still have work to do. My guess is 1.45 will be too low for a 4.8Ghz.
This is exactly why you need to keep testing making only *small increases* to see how your chip is unique, if at all.
Bare in mind it is not always Vcore that is needed at 4.8 when there's a failure. This is usually where the "voltage wall" comes into play.

As long as core temps stay no higher than 62c and CPU socket temp does not exceed 72c you should be safe to continue.

Keep us posted and good luck!

Edit: take win 7 snip like this, it'll show most all of the important info we can use to help you and saves us all time.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Yes the settings I gave you will help lock things down and keep them constant.
By the way your CPU VID is 1.300v.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Not saying it stabilized P95 but rather seemingly smoothed things out a bit. It allowed me to lower Vcore which obviously lowers heat output.
> I also saw an increase in GFlops and lower time to complete IBT telling me this is more of a fine tune adjustment.
> Nothing to get too excited about but it did help my setup.
> 
> Yes my LLC is same as before. The 1.6v vcore has to be a spike as for the hours I sat here working on my server (but watching p95 run) CPUZ barely ever flinched from 1.512 to 1.524v and even HWInfo never went higher than 1.56 for just an instant. I was kind of shocked myself lol.
> It's almost funny as the 4813 24 hr run shown by HWInfo64 had my ambient maximum at 231c, sad part after looking at it is that run also spiked to 1.58v.
> CPU Bus manually enter 200
> PCIE freq to 100
> Memory Freq to 1866
> Enter 1.65v for dram voltage
> 
> The first value you see for CPU voltage is what it is actually running at, the second is what you entered.
> There may be a slight difference depending on voltages etc, this is normal.
> You should have Vcore set to match your Core #0 VID in HWInfo64 mentioned in last post. this is what "your" CPU is designed to run with stock.
> 
> Start CPU/NB voltage at 1.2 to 1.25v to get things rolling.


ok so i just adjusted the setting to your recommendations. Question, I have been adjusting the CPU Manual Voltage not the CPU/NB Voltage. DO I adjust both, only do one, I am not sure now.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> as stated
> http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf near the end


Very good reading even though it is late and I only skimmed through it. It's interesting how AMD talks about extreme setting for LN2, and then setting for air cooling, but nothing really for water cooling which is where the real entusiasts live and operate. And of course disclaimers all over the place on attempting warranty for overclocking beyond specs. If you still have the original product packaging for your 8350, I'm pretty sure it shows 1.5V as the upper limit for Vcore.

And note the document is written for Bulldozer but most of it applies to Piledriver too. Also lastly AMD chooses to showcase the Crosshair Forumula V. This is why I question the notion a Sabertooth can do any better than a Crosshair.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Try very subtle increases with VDDA (at same time reduce vcore a notch or two) than watch IBT GFlops and results. You'll know when enough is in place. I shot to maximize the GFlops.
> More vcore is not always the answer. Till this last adventure I never saw any need for additional VDDA either.
> As far as heat increase I fail to see any at all.


I'm good with the idea of fine tune adjustments. The more the better. If processor performance increases because of VDDA, then the CPU must not be as stable as we think. I almost which I could probe with an high-end oscilloscope what the voltage signals look like at the chip input. Since the description of VDDA indicates voltage stability, why wouldn't bumping it higher provide more safety margin on stress runs? Did you try that too to see what happens if you go up to 2.7 volts?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> ok so i just adjusted the setting to your recommendations. Question, I have been adjusting the CPU Manual Voltage not the CPU/NB Voltage. DO I adjust both, only do one, I am not sure now.


It is possible fab processes at AMD have improved for the more recent vintage chips, but the design is still the same. The reason we would all be suspicious a 1.45V Vcore will keep a 4.8GHz OC stable is based on a lot of our personal experience testing, but then again most of us here that I know of also deal with FSB adjustments too. When you do stress runs and exercise all available RAM, you will see failures not present at the standard setting. You will also expose stability issues when you press for 20 runs versus 10.

You do the testing and see what you find. If you're going to concentrate on an OC leaving the FSB at stock, you may not need a lot of CPU/NB, but I would still increase the value to at least 1.25V with an 800MHz adder on the CPU. CPU/NB will need to be at 1.35V or better once you start pushing the FSB up because you are stressing the IMC more. This is the integrated memory controller part of the chip that handles the interface to the Northbridge chipset. For you , I suspect you are running the CPU/NB at 2200MHz if you're following the stock BIOS profile. This should be a walk in the park.

For comparison purposes, and I think Sandman and Megaman are doing this too, I am presently running FSB at 300MHz with the CPU/NB and HT Bus both running at 2700MHz. My suspicion is this is very close to the maximum the 8350 can handle. And dumping more volts into the CPU/NB doesn't seem to help it run at 2750MHz for instance, nor can I find anyone that is claiming a stable setup at that speed.


----------



## glenquagmire

I ran IBT on VERY HIGH settings. Took forever!!!

It passed now that I upped the voltage to 1.464-1.473 range. 4800MHz.

Temps on the CPU0 were at 58 degrees and the socket range was 66-72 degrees.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> I mean sticking a water block that shapes like a right angle next to the cpu block. The VRMs I mean.
> 
> Also, what is l2n?


Sandman is running both CPU and a NB/VRM waterblocks on a Z board.

About liquid nitrogen cooling, there are a few kewl videos I think on youtube showing an AMD crew running a benchtest with Bulldozer and I'm pretty sure there's a more recent one with Piledriver. If you've never seen it done, it's quite a treat. These were done to prove a point to Intel I suspect on what the chip is capable of doing, but of course completely impractical in the normal world.

Commercial mainframes from the 80s and 90s all used water cooling. I know because I worked on them. Those beasts also had separate cabinets for chillers just to deal with the massive heat output of the bipolar chips used, The mainboards used would daisy chain the chilled water in the cooling hats that covered the chip substrates. There were as many as nine hats, or waterblocks per board on the memory controller IIRC. Some of those boards weighed so much that it took two strong men to hoist it into the frame.

In the high-end PC world, I've also seen some people buy chillers to improve the efficiency of the water cooling, not quite as big as a mini refrigerator, more like the size of another tower. By using chilled water and if it's able to keep up with the heat demand generated, the CPU should be less impacted by ambient temperature although room temperature will still play an overall role. I do not recall what overclock settings were being run.
A little rambling now and it's late.

Cheers.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> I ran IBT on VERY HIGH settings. Took forever!!!
> 
> It passed now that I upped the voltage to 1.464-1.473 range. 4800MHz.
> 
> Temps on the CPU0 were at 58 degrees and the socket range was 66-72 degrees.


20 passes? Yes it takes a long time because the program is testing all the memory. If you can, post a readable screenshot in a format similar to what Sandman suggested. Show HWINFO64, and IBT at a minimum, but if you can, supplement with CPUZ too.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> 20 passes? Yes it takes a long time because the program is testing all the memory. If you can, post a readable screenshot in a format similar to what Sandman suggested. Show HWINFO64, and IBT at a minimum, but if you can, supplement with CPUZ too.


Failed the second time I ran it. It PASSED first time and FAILED the second time. Do I need to up the Voltage again? Is it because I ran the test back to back with no delay?

*What should I tweak? up the voltage again??*


----------



## glenquagmire

AHHH!!!! I keep failing the IBT on Very High setting. Help...
4800 MHz
CPU Manual Volt 1.475
CPU/NB 1.30
CPU0 Temp 59



My settings:


----------



## glenquagmire

I upped the CPU Manual Volt one notch and passed this test on VERY HIGH. Only ran the test once. See below. FIrst graph is the VCORE and second graph is the CPU/NB Volt. My CPU0 temp is the third graph, getting up near the 62 mark. The forth graph is the CPU Socket hovering over 70.


----------



## gr8sho

You''re not understanding the advice you've been given.









Overclocking is partly cookie cutter, but also requires experimenting. The advice said to step up Vcore if your OC fails, but keeping an eye on temps.

If you want, try putting Vcore up at 1.525V and see if the test works. Again, keep your finger on the stop button in case your cooling solution has an issue. You seem to be running hot.

Assuming the test passes, you can work backwards from there and see if you can still make it stable with lower Vcore. But normally the OC work is done from the lower numbers working up because you want to be as sparing with power as possible due to thermal penalty.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> I upped the CPU Manual Volt one notch and passed this test on VERY HIGH. Only ran the test once. See below. FIrst graph is the VCORE and second graph is the CPU/NB Volt. My CPU0 temp is the third graph, getting up near the 62 mark. The forth graph is the CPU Socket hovering over 70.


Yes, 1.488V might be good enough. What is the 75C value. Is it CPU as labeled or really the NB?


----------



## glenquagmire

Failed second time around.

CPU under the ITE (whatever) monitoring (graph 4), not the CPU fx 8350 (graph 3). If you look at HWINFO 64 monitoring on the right of the picture, the CPU0 is the graph 3. The CPU in graph 4 is I believe the socket, under ITE (whatever)....see what I mean?

Why am I running hot? What specifically is running hot? Is that what I should be seeing on a watercooling Monsta Rad in push pull only on the CPU Block?


----------



## glenquagmire

so i got the 2 140mm corsair af140 fans in the mail today. added one as intake on the side panel facing the gpus and the other exhaust on the rear. since the install of the two fans, i have ran IBT 3 times so far on Very High (10 runs, 20 runs, 20 runs) and passed. here is before and after runs and notice the temp drops. also, i guess it helps i have the pc in my laundry room sitting on a shelf directly under an air vent. now the intake on the side panel including the front push pull rad, sucks all the cold air from the vent into the case. Pretty decent drop.

4816MHz
CPU VOLT: 1.48
CPU/NB VOLT: 1.30

BEFORE THE TWO ADDITIONAL FANS:







(60 degree range)



AFTER THE TWO ADDITIONAL FANS: (re-angled the air vent)







(55 degree range)


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Yes, 1.488V might be good enough. What is the 75C value. Is it CPU as labeled or really the NB?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> so i got the 2 140mm corsair af140 fans in the mail today. added one as intake on the side panel facing the gpus and the other exhaust on the rear. since the install of the two fans, i have ran IBT 3 times so far on Very High (10 runs, 20 runs, 20 runs) and passed. here is before and after runs and notice the temp drops. also, i guess it helps i have the pc in my laundry room sitting on a shelf directly under an air vent. now the intake on the side panel including the front push pull rad, sucks all the cold air from the vent into the case. Pretty decent drop.
> 
> 4816MHz
> CPU VOLT: 1.48
> CPU/NB VOLT: 1.3xx


To help keep things clear
HWInfo64 for the Z reads as follows under the ASUS ROG listing
T0 = CPU Socket
T1= SB temp
T2 = NB temp,
T3 = Mainboard
VINO = Vcore
CPU/NB = IMC in CPU
NB Core = Actual NB voltage
VIN3 = CPU VDDA

Under CPU
CPU 0 = CPU Core temp

From where I'm sitting I'd say the last snip above is about your thermo limit and you still have Maximum setting to run on IBT and then some Prime95 hopefully. You may need to lower that OC a bit to put temps in check when running "max" IBT or P95 with current cooling solution.

gr8sho: did you ask me something that I missed (honestly can't remember).


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> To help keep things clear
> HWInfo64 for the Z reads as follows under the ASUS ROG listing
> T0 = CPU Socket
> T1= SB temp
> T2 = NB temp,
> T3 = Mainboard
> VINO = Vcore
> CPU/NB = IMC in CPU
> NB Core = Actual NB voltage
> VIN3 = CPU VDDA
> 
> Under CPU
> CPU 0 = CPU Core temp
> 
> From where I'm sitting I'd say the last snip above is about your thermo limit and you still have Maximum setting to run on IBT and then some Prime95 hopefully. You may need to lower that OC a bit to put temps in check when running "max" IBT or P95 with current cooling solution.
> 
> gr8sho: did you ask me something that I missed (honestly can't remember).


Thanks for the list item definitions. So What are the important monitoring line items i need to watch? Whats the ITE set of info above the ROG sets? VINO=VCORE VINO is under Asus ROG set and VCORE is under ITE set. (See pic)

Also, running the IBT MAX test now.Takes forever!

Look at the degree decrease from turning on the house ac.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> To help keep things clear
> HWInfo64 for the Z reads as follows under the ASUS ROG listing
> T0 = CPU Socket
> T1= SB temp
> T2 = NB temp,
> T3 = Mainboard
> VINO = Vcore
> CPU/NB = IMC in CPU
> NB Core = Actual NB voltage
> VIN3 = CPU VDDA
> 
> Under CPU
> CPU 0 = CPU Core temp
> 
> From where I'm sitting I'd say the last snip above is about your thermo limit and you still have Maximum setting to run on IBT and then some Prime95 hopefully. You may need to lower that OC a bit to put temps in check when running "max" IBT or P95 with current cooling solution.
> 
> gr8sho: did you ask me something that I missed (honestly can't remember).


I think Glen was asking some questions about how to route the waterflow using a waterblock for the NB/VRMs. I was simply pointing out that you had already done this and might be able to guide him.

As for the point about how to interpret the data from HWINFO64, I was going to make that same suggestion because he is running these tests and not cognizant of what the data is telling. There are big numbers in his runs that are concerning to me reading them.

Glen, you can rename the labels in the monitoring tool to make it easier to spot what to check.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I think Glen was asking some questions about how to route the waterflow using a waterblock for the NB/VRMs. I was simply pointing out that you had already done this and might be able to guide him.
> 
> As for the point about how to interpret the data from HWINFO64, I was going to make that same suggestion because he is running these tests and not cognizant of what the data is telling. There are big numbers in his runs that are concerning to me reading them.
> 
> Glen, you can rename the labels in the monitoring tool to make it easier to spot what to check.


What are the numbers of alarm at this point?

I just did IBT on Max for 10 run setting and it passed. I also did 5 10 run and 5 20 run IBT on Very High and all passed.


----------



## glenquagmire

Hey all, if anyone is interested in my pic gallery I started, its under my profile.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> What are the numbers of alarm at this point?


Any number over 60C will get my attention. One thing you can do to make this discussion easier is to to cleanup the HWINFO report by correctly labeling the sensor values. The CPU core and socket temps look suspect, and the NB too.

The NB is going to get very hot based on the board design and the fact with water cooling, there is no direct airflow over the NB heatsink. Some say it's okay, but quite a few of us will take a small fan no larger than 80mm and place it directly over the NB heatsink.

As for the CPU temp, I don't understand why those numbers are so high unless there's a problem with the TIM or perhaps there's air in the loop.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Any number over 60C will get my attention. One thing you can do to make this discussion easier is to to cleanup the HWINFO report by correctly labeling the sensor values. The CPU core and socket temps look suspect, and the NB too.
> 
> The NB is going to get very hot based on the board design and the fact with water cooling, there is no direct airflow over the NB heatsink. Some say it's okay, but quite a few of us will take a small fan no larger than 80mm and place it directly over the NB heatsink.
> 
> As for the CPU temp, I don't understand why those numbers are so high unless there's a problem with the TIM or perhaps there's air in the loop.


How do I know if air is in the loop?

I just ran PRIME95 on small FFTs (pic below). I also ran it on Large FFT's and CPU was hitting 65 degrees.


----------



## mikeclark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyme*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I have in my OCStation CrosshairIV,
> Will it work also on Crosshair V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did not want to be with OC station without use,
> thanks


Yes, anything that works on a Crosshair IV will work the same or better on a Crosshair V.


----------



## glenquagmire

quick question....

can i just take out the DRAM I have and sell it or is there something I need to erase or wipe first before taking it out to sell? G Skill 1866 selling to someone and want to make sure there isnt anything on them.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> quick question....
> 
> can i just take out the DRAM I have and sell it or is there something I need to erase or wipe first before taking it out to sell? G Skill 1866 selling to someone and want to make sure there isnt anything on them.


DRAM is considered volatile memory. Meaning it will not retain data without power.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> How do I know if air is in the loop?
> 
> I just ran PRIME95 on small FFTs (pic below). I also ran it on Large FFT's and CPU was hitting 65 degrees.


Those temps are just too high. I don't know how to answer your question about air in the loop. I am not a watercooling expert. In fact, I have no direct experience with this type of system on a PC. But the principle should be that air will always seek to rise so you should be running the loop in such a way that you have a way to bleed the air out of the system, just like a car. If that's not the problem, you may have an issue with the TIM between the waterblock and the CPU.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Those temps are just too high. I don't know how to answer your question about air in the loop. I am not a watercooling expert. In fact, I have no direct experience with this type of system on a PC. But the principle should be that air will always seek to rise so you should be running the loop in such a way that you have a way to bleed the air out of the system, just like a car. If that's not the problem, you may have an issue with the TIM between the waterblock and the CPU.


I have drained the water cooling system and planned to refill it.

I cant do anything though at this point since I mailed out the Blue DRAM I had and wont get the New TRIDENT 2x8 2400 until tuesday. What makes a bad block setting with paste? I was really particular about adding the paste and even spread it with a credit card. Looked like perfect spread to me. My paste is the XSPC paste that came with the WC kit.

Do you think the temps will be better if I add my other radiator to the loop in addition to the Monsta I have?


----------



## gr8sho

See if you can use the profile function of this forum to create a proper signature. Might be able to help better this way. I can't see the actual product you have.

One would assume such a setup as yours would by default be a better performer than an AIO closed loop system like an H100i. Better waterblock, better pump, better radiator. So no, I don't recommend changing anything until you isolate what's wrong with your existing setup first.

Unless someone else jumps in here, you might be better off finding a thread for beginner water cooling peeps or see if there's a FAQ of common mistakes people make in first time setups of a water cooling loop.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> See if you can use the profile function of this forum to create a proper signature. Might be able to help better this way. I can't see the actual product you have.
> 
> One would assume such a setup as yours would by default be a better performer than an AIO closed loop system like an H100i. Better waterblock, better pump, better radiator. So no, I don't recommend changing anything until you isolate what's wrong with your existing setup first.
> 
> Unless someone else jumps in here, you might be better off finding a thread for beginner water cooling peeps or see if there's a FAQ of common mistakes people make in first time setups of a water cooling loop.


You cant see it put there are also push fans


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> I have drained the water cooling system and planned to refill it.
> 
> I cant do anything though at this point since I mailed out the Blue DRAM I had and wont get the New TRIDENT 2x8 2400 until tuesday. What makes a bad block setting with paste? I was really particular about adding the paste and even spread it with a credit card. Looked like perfect spread to me. My paste is the XSPC paste that came with the WC kit.
> 
> Do you think the temps will be better if I add my other radiator to the loop in addition to the Monsta I have?


I have to ask, you did remove the clear protective layer from the WB right?
I've heard of a few that didn't realize it was on there.

Yes, another rad will always help, but like gr8sho mentioned I too have to wonder if you're not having issues with what you currently have.
What was the room ambient when you ran those tests?
Is there a fan mount behind the motherboard? With that much NB temp (probably due to XFire setup) and lack of *cool* air entering the case (monsta blows inward correct?) you might have some heat soaking (motherboard acting like a HS) going on there. Hard to say not knowing ambient.

I'd recommend some IC Diamond TIM using grain of rice app, or at least AS5. I've seen lower temps with IC Diamond over AS5. Here is a link, you may need to read a few posts but you'll get the idea. The man (Red1776) don't lie!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/18640#post_20408137

Look back a few pages in this thread, MegaMan posted a real good TIM application vid. Watch the video it will help explain.

While you're leak testing (pump running) take your case and roll it around (a lot), shake it and tilt it every which way you can.
Obviously you'll need to watch where the air is inside the res as to not suck air into the pump. There's another thing, I fill my res to just under the fill port.

I take my setup and lay it right on it's side (both sides) and than start the pump and let it bleed for a while in these positions too.

By the way, who gets rid of there ram before the new ram arrives anyway?























gr8sho: I PM'd him about the WCing topic/s you mentioned. Thanks


----------



## gr8sho

Right. I too use the "pea" method to install TIM. There must be some very simple solution you just haven't found.

But please trust the instrumentation. You must make what you have work correctly.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I have to ask, you did remove the clear protective layer from the WB right?
> I've heard of a few that didn't realize it was on there.
> 
> Yes, another rad will always help, but like gr8sho mentioned I too have to wonder if you're not having issues with what you currently have.
> What was the room ambient when you ran those tests?
> Is there a fan mount behind the motherboard? With that much NB temp (probably due to XFire setup) and lack of *cool* air entering the case (monsta blows inward correct?) you might have some heat soaking (motherboard acting like a HS) going on there. Hard to say not knowing ambient.
> 
> I'd recommend some IC Diamond TIM using grain of rice app, or at least AS5. I've seen lower temps with IC Diamond over AS5. Here is a link, you may need to read a few posts but you'll get the idea. The man (Red1776) don't lie!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/18640#post_20408137
> 
> Look back a few pages in this thread, MegaMan posted a real good TIM application vid. Watch the video it will help explain.
> 
> While you're leak testing (pump running) take your case and roll it around (a lot), shake it and tilt it every which way you can.
> Obviously you'll need to watch where the air is inside the res as to not suck air into the pump. There's another thing, I fill my res to just under the fill port.
> 
> I take my setup and lay it right on it's side (both sides) and than start the pump and let it bleed for a while in these positions too.
> 
> By the way, who gets rid of there ram before the new ram arrives anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gr8sho: I PM'd him about the WCing topic/s you mentioned. Thanks


Yes I took off the clear film. Good to ask though, because I had to remember if i did.

Room temps are around 77-78f. I have the PC in the laundry room, directly under and air vent on a shelf. My temps werent too bad on IBT but when I did Prime it was bad. IBT I passed all test on Very High and Max both as 10run and 20runs. The Prime test was the 62-65 degree temps.
See this pic:


The rad is bolted to the front of the case but the fans that are pushing air, can be either 140 or 120. Reason I say that is with the 120 fans, I have a gap around the rad. Since the push fans mount to the case and not the rad, I wonder if air is escaping around the rad?? (see pics)







Just bought the IC Diamond 24 karat paste. Mailing to me.

Its hard for me to believe that he monsta rad with the corsair sp 120 high performance in push pull isnt sufficient enough for good cooling. It has to be something I am overlooking.

I do have the second rad I am not using that I could mount, I also have 2 more SP120 High performance fans coming, so I could use it, but not sure yet. Seems overkill two rads on a cpu. I intended to use the second rad on a mobo waterblock if I ended up doing that.


----------



## glenquagmire

i know part of the problem folks.....I think I know part of the problem.....I wont know until tuesday when I get my DRAM, but.....

see the prior post pic number 1 and 3.

Pic 1 shows the fan housing that snugs upto the rad. its kind of like a fan door. Notice there is a gap between the fan on top and the fan on the bottom. that gap measures about 1.75 inches from bolt to bolt (the outer most part of the bolt, to the outer most part of the other bolt).

Now look at pic 3, the middle of the rad where the bolts go for the fans. Those measure a gap of .75 inches from out most part of the top hole to the outer most part of the second hole.

That gap is about a one inch difference. Where this matters is when I look at the radiator, through the fans. The top fan is about an inch above the top of the radiator fins. Meaning, some air is going over the top of the radiator. also, some air is probably escaping around the radiator because the fans arent bolted to the rad, but up to the rad in a fan case.

This line on the yellow paper represents the top of the fins on the rad and see the fan is well above it. I feel that the push isn't as effective as the pull that are mounted directly to the radiator. That would also mean there is a space in the center of the rad that isn't getting good air push because the fan sits above the rad fin line.


I am now bolting the fans directly to the radiator instead of using the fan case.

Thoughts?


----------



## glenquagmire

Ok, not to run this on, but I found something that could be an inefficiency in the fractal design xl r2 case, but easily fixable....

Now look at the difference in the way it was vs how it is now. The fans now touch vs a gap of about an inch, where the top fan sat above the radiator by an inch also creating an inch gap in the center of the rad between the fans.

Was....


Now....


Now I don't need to worry about the gaps around the radiator since the fans mount directly to the rad, no air could escape around it.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

I am loving my CVF-Z board! WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who says an FX8350 can't push multiple gpus


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> I am loving my CVF-Z board! WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who says an FX8350 can't push multiple gpus


is that 3x gpus?

also, update your sig profile, lol.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> I am loving my CVF-Z board! WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who says an FX8350 can't push multiple gpus


you need to push your ht more i can get ~ 24k with 3 gpus at stock ( granted my gpus are higher at stock then most ) ( just a fyi ! )


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> is that 3x gpus?
> 
> also, update your sig profile, lol.


Rig updated, yes 3 7950's at the moment. I have four but having air flow issues lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you need to push your ht more i can get ~ 24k with 3 gpus at stock ( granted my gpus are higher at stock then most ) ( just a fyi ! )


These are stock clocks at the moment. I've had them individually as high as 1200 / 1550 but I know I won't get that in tri-fire.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

And by HT do you mean bump my FSB? It's all at 2400mhz I believe unless I'm getting confused. I'm using high fsb speeds with very low multiplier @ 4.75ghz


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Ok so a quick look at hyper transport and I see what you mean!







Thank you for the heads up, I'm a newb again when it comes to OC'ing AMD cpu's now. Been beasting INTEL for way too long and they are much less complicated as of Sandy Bridge lol.









Any tips are much appreciated.


----------



## Mega Man

dont need much volts red says ~2800 but i noticed higher gains on my CVFz then my UD7


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

So just up the HT right and leave the NB and Ram at 2400? (297 fsb x 16.0)


----------



## Mega Man

you can yes


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Awesome, I'll see what I can get out of it. If I can bump my gpu score up another 2k or so without higher clocks that will be fantaaaaaaaastic!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dont need much volts red says ~2800 but i noticed higher gains on my CVFz then my UD7


Just HT Bus?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> So just up the HT right and leave the NB and Ram at 2400? (297 fsb x 16.0)


I'm running both HT and CPU/NB at 2700. CPU Bus (FSB) at 300.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Now I don't need to worry about the gaps around the radiator since the fans mount directly to the rad, no air could escape around it.


I don't think I made the thin plastic film mistake, but I did make the bonehead mistake of not having both sets of fans blowing in the same direction.

To gain maximum efficiency of using a radiator, the fans should be matched to the size of the rad.

If you're unsure if the radiator assembly interface with the case has some sort of interference problem, you should be able to run open case and leave the assembly free standing. I run the case open most of the time here, with airflow blowing out.

Have you considered mounting the radiator to the top of the case?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Just HT Bus?
> I'm running both HT and CPU/NB at 2700. CPU Bus (FSB) at 300.


i never said others wouldnt help. just that HT would !~


----------



## glenquagmire

Can't mount on top. The rad is too big.

I mounted the front fans directly to the rad now. I am sure that was a big part of the issue. The top fan was sitting higher than the rad fins by an inch. That means there was an inch gap in the middle of the rad and an inch of air going over the top of the radiator.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Just HT Bus?
> I'm running both HT and CPU/NB at 2700. CPU Bus (FSB) at 300.


I think my NB voltage is 1.23 and my HT voltage is 1.2, how high is safe to go on those typically? I'm not at home but took a glance at my bios last night / this morning before I left. Right now my HT and NB are exactly the same as my dram speed: 2400mhz. I originally had my ram/nb/ht @ 2600mhz with an FSB of 320 x 16.0 giving me just over 5.1ghz with 1.53v. It was bench stable but not IBT (very high) stable. lol

I'm gonna go beast mode on it tonight.


----------



## Paul17041993

@glenquagmire I'm wondering if that 750 pump isn't quite powerful enough to keep it cool at the voltages you got it up at...

if the pump cant push water around quick enough your going to be limited regardless, which is mainly why I'm limited to just under 1.5V on my closed-loop cooler.


----------



## glenquagmire

Yeh I am not sure how to tell.....I will know more on tuesday when I get my DRAM, so I can try out the switching of the fans from the fan case to just mounting them directly on the rad. Put it this way, there is no way it wont help, because the fans in push, were not 100% pushing through the rad fins. The top fan was an inch above the rad fin line.

Question, do they make bay adapters that will hold HDD's? If I did do a new WC setup, I would want to maybe not do the Bay Res/Pump so that will free up two Bay slots. In freeing up those slots, I would want to move the HDDs up there.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Yeh I am not sure how to tell.....I will know more on tuesday when I get my DRAM, so I can try out the switching of the fans from the fan case to just mounting them directly on the rad. Put it this way, there is no way it wont help, because the fans in push, were not 100% pushing through the rad fins. The top fan was an inch above the rad fin line.
> 
> Question, do they make bay adapters that will hold HDD's? If I did do a new WC setup, I would want to maybe not do the Bay Res/Pump so that will free up two Bay slots. In freeing up those slots, I would want to move the HDDs up there.


Drive bay adapters here http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g1/c12/s852/list/p1/Cases-Misc_Case_Parts-35_HDD_Adapters-Page1.html

Not having the fans directly mounted to the rad has got to be the issue, at least a good part of it.

Got that IC Diamond and Trident-X mounted yet?







Just giving you heck again.

Between changing the TIM and proper install of the push fans you should see nicer results for sure.
If it was me during this down time I'd be at least looking into installing that second rad just because. You already know you'll probably end up there anyway.
This is OCN and you already have the fever.

The stock pump should do fine (did on my original kit RS360). Only reason I upgraded was that pump ran for two years and I wanted to be safe rather than sorry.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> I think my NB voltage is 1.23 and my HT voltage is 1.2, how high is safe to go on those typically? I'm not at home but took a glance at my bios last night / this morning before I left. Right now my HT and NB are exactly the same as my dram speed: 2400mhz. I originally had my ram/nb/ht @ 2600mhz with an FSB of 320 x 16.0 giving me just over 5.1ghz with 1.53v. It was bench stable but not IBT (very high) stable. lol
> 
> I'm gonna go beast mode on it tonight.


I'm sure you can go higher on those particular voltages. Although I wouldn't think the voltage settings you have should have issues with those speeds. Meaning that 2600 shouldn't be too taxing itself.

BTW, what you have there is exactly what I'd like to do myself. Push system performance starting at 300. I'm a bit anxious though about 5 dot anything with an H100. I'd like to know how much Vcore you're applying.

If you're going to go the trouble of doing the testing, can you try range between 4.9 and 5.0 to see if you can find a stable balance between speed and core voltage running IBT? Per Sandman, bump VDDA a few notches too.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Drive bay adapters here http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g1/c12/s852/list/p1/Cases-Misc_Case_Parts-35_HDD_Adapters-Page1.html
> 
> Not having the fans directly mounted to the rad has got to be the issue, at least a good part of it.
> 
> Got that IC Diamond and Trident-X mounted yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just giving you heck again.
> 
> Between changing the TIM and proper install of the push fans you should see nicer results for sure.
> If it was me during this down time I'd be at least looking into installing that second rad just because. You already know you'll probably end up there anyway.
> This is OCN and you already have the fever.
> 
> The stock pump should do fine (did on my original kit RS360). Only reason I upgraded was that pump ran for two years and I wanted to be safe rather than sorry.


I know pics were posted, but I didn't realize the fans were not directly mounted to the radiator. To me, the radiator and fans should be one effective assembly.

That Monsta radiator looks to be very thick.... Does such a part require additional flow rate?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I know pics were posted, but I didn't realize the fans were not directly mounted to the radiator. To me, the radiator and fans should be one effective assembly.
> 
> That Monsta radiator looks to be very thick.... Does such a part require additional flow rate?


By flow rate do you mean air flow?
With that particular rad it performs well at even 800 rpm, just better at 1500 rpm.
I haven't looked at the fan specs he's running but he claims their rated higher than my GT AP-15's. 2100 rpm if I remember right.
The AP-15's run just over 1700 rpm with my fan controller on full.

Your absolutely correct saying fan and rad should all be one assembly. I do believe we'll see a big difference when it's back up and running.

I'm thinking it's time to get busy with that 300+ OC again tonight lol. Fever is really hitting me hard with outside temp down to 39f.
Even had to start the wood stove to keep the GF from getting all itchy lol.

That means time to close the office door and crack the window right?


----------



## gr8sho

Well both air and water flow I guess. I was originally thinking water because of the thickness of the radiator. BTW, the four fans on my H100i can spin up to 2500RPMs. I like them for that. I can use the controller built into the unit itself coupled with corsairlink.

We're still a long ways off from running with open windows here. Yikes!

Get crackin' on that 300, man!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Question, do they make bay adapters that will hold HDD's?.


yea there's plenty of adapters/brackets for bay conversion, I'm even using one of my 5.25" bays to hold my two SSD drives.


----------



## glenquagmire

Pep this....


----------



## glenquagmire

yep sooooooo selling the XSPC raystorm 750 Res/Pump Bay drive LOL....

Getting.....this
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21479/ex-pmp-264/XSPC_Photon_270_Tube_Glass_Cylinder_Reservoir_Pump_Combo_D5_Vario.html?tl=g30c107&id=zXMrrmzE&mv_pc=1992

Better LPH/GPH, holds more water, has a removable/interchangeable D5 pump (incase it fails), I can put a 140 Corsair fan at the base of the case where the current HDD/SSD cage is creating more intake air flow, the new XSPC tube res/d5 pump is expandable to more components in the future and I am moving it to where the current HDD/SSD drive cage is. This will free up the bay drive where the current XSPC res/pump 750 is, which is where I will mount the HDDs and SSD.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Pep this....


Corsair is just trying to make a point that static pressure fans are better in an application where there is more resistance to airflow.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Corsair is just trying to make a point that static pressure fans are better in an application where there is more resistance to airflow.


Thats Linus (youtube) that did the graph and testing.

I wasnt posting that as a comparison to the other fans, but rather the real life testing not done by Corsair of the SP120 HP compared to Gentle Typhoon AP-15 (which I was going to buy). I more so was showing it does *3.25 Static Pressure and almost 70 CFM*.

Here is the GT AP-15 Specs:Gentle Typhoon 1850 Specs

Size: 120x25mm, 9 blades
Bearing: Double ball bearings
Speed: 1850 RPM
Airflow: 57.7 CFM from the website, *58.3 CFM from the box* (Nidec says 58 CFM for theirs)
SPL: 28 dBA box and website (Nidec says 30 dBA for theirs)
Static Pressure: *2.9 mmH2O* (from Nidec)
Feature: 3-pin to 4pin adapter included; the adapter includes an RPM reporting lead.


----------



## gr8sho

It's fine and thanks for sharing. I knew the Corsair SP fans had a good rep. Always good to be backed up by data.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm sure you can go higher on those particular voltages. Although I wouldn't think the voltage settings you have should have issues with those speeds. Meaning that 2600 shouldn't be too taxing itself.
> 
> BTW, what you have there is exactly what I'd like to do myself. Push system performance starting at 300. I'm a bit anxious though about 5 dot anything with an H100. I'd like to know how much Vcore you're applying.
> 
> If you're going to go the trouble of doing the testing, can you try range between 4.9 and 5.0 to see if you can find a stable balance between speed and core voltage running IBT? Per Sandman, bump VDDA a few notches too.


Yea the temps at 5.1 were hitting high 60's as I was needing 1.54v lol. In benchmarks it never got over mid 50's and I would have left it there but on in IBT anything over standard would pull a negative number. I'm going to start playing with the NB/HT tonight finally. I'll post results!


----------



## gr8sho

I think the other thing that might play here is the bin number of your chip.

My fear is that holding a stable 5.0GHz setting will require upwards of 1.6V. Stable here means 24hours of Prime95.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

I'm happy with 4.8ghz honestly for now. I have ordered a bunch of real deal water cooling pieces and plan to keep the temps very low. At that point I will pump whatever voltage it wants and not give a fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudge.

Back to the HT deal. Well I tried a few bumps. With my FSB so high I can only go up in increments of about 300mhz at a time. I tried 2600, 2900, and 3150ish something like that. Everyone of them gave me worse results in Firestrike









Not sure why.

Couldn't get my NB up at all. No matter what it wouldn't post if I set it higher without upping my FSB lol. I'm sure I'm doing something stupid.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

4.777ghz: FSB 297 w/ 16.0 multiplier @ 1.47v - RAM: 2388mhz 1.65v - NB 2388mhz - HT 2388mhz

That's basically where I'm currently at.

With my gpu's all under 1000/ 1300 clocks in Tri-fire I get 22411 graphics score on Firestrike with a final score of: 12692

I'm happy with this so far but hell if I can get more of course I'll keep trying


----------



## gr8sho

300 straight up is okay for me with 1.525V. IBT AVX wise. That's just a little north of 4.8GHz. NB and HT at 2700.


----------



## opus malice

I'm a little confused with the chipset drivers from AMD for my ASUS Crosshair V formula Z. When i go to install the chipset from ASUS's website for the board it wants to install the Catalyst Control Center. I was reluctent to install this because it was an older version of Catalyst then i already had installed. Do i already have the Chipset for my board with the Catalyst driver for my card from AMD's website? I thought it was just for my graphics!!! Should i install the Chipset with the control center than install the newest version of Catayst again or will it see i already have the newest version?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opus malice*
> 
> I'm a little confused with the chipset drivers from AMD for my ASUS Crosshair V formula Z. When i go to install the chipset from ASUS's website for the board it wants to install the Catalyst Control Center. I was reluctent to install this because it was an older version of Catalyst then i already had installed. Do i already have the Chipset for my board with the Catalyst driver for my card from AMD's website? I thought it was just for my graphics!!! Should i install the Chipset with the control center than install the newest version of Catayst again or will it see i already have the newest version?


don't install anything from ASUS in general.

and drivers wise, you don't need any, everything's inside windows already, should only have to worry about your graphics drivers and sound if you have a soundcard, RAID/AHCI at installing windows7 but 8 doesn't need anything (it has the RAID and AHCI inside already), I'm not sure about the onboard sound though but being a realtech chip you'll have basic drivers to start with anyway.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opus malice*
> 
> I'm a little confused with the chipset drivers from AMD for my ASUS Crosshair V formula Z. When i go to install the chipset from ASUS's website for the board it wants to install the Catalyst Control Center. I was reluctent to install this because it was an older version of Catalyst then i already had installed. Do i already have the Chipset for my board with the Catalyst driver for my card from AMD's website? I thought it was just for my graphics!!! Should i install the Chipset with the control center than install the newest version of Catayst again or will it see i already have the newest version?


Your confusion is well placed. The Crosshair is the first mainboard with an AMD chipset for me and I too was perplexed about the application (of) Catalyst as it pertains to drivers other than the GPU. Fortunately the tool has a stare and compare function and I don't believe it will downgrade without your permission. If you grab the April 2013 chipset drivers from AMD in my case with the base V, you will likely be offered only those newer drivers you don't have already installed.

Having said that, I also have an M2N32-SLI Deluxe and that board uses an Nvidia chipset. So if you use Nvidia GPUs are you are supposed to, then their Nforce drivers use a similar function to integrate into their Control Panel software so in the end they both treat the area of driver install in a similar way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> don't install anything from ASUS in general.
> 
> and drivers wise, you don't need any, everything's inside windows already, should only have to worry about your graphics drivers and sound if you have a soundcard, RAID/AHCI at installing windows7 but 8 doesn't need anything (it has the RAID and AHCI inside already), I'm not sure about the onboard sound though but being a realtech chip you'll have basic drivers to start with anyway.


While generally true, you have to use software from Asus to install the Soundblaster and THX software as that is licensed.
I believe I use the ASMEDIA drivers from Asus website too. If there's an alternate newer location, I'd be okay to get those but haven't found a source.

And even though Windows 8 may include suitable drivers, I believe the hardware manufacturers would have newer versions more recent than what Microsoft supplied with the OS.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> While generally true, you have to use software from Asus to install the Soundblaster and THX software as that is licensed.
> I believe I use the ASMEDIA drivers from Asus website too. If there's an alternate newer location, I'd be okay to get those but haven't found a source.


yea the onboard needs the special patched drivers, but I think I remember there being a custom one somewhere that works better, though IMO they are pretty horrible compared to a proper soundcard...

the asmedia controller though I remember worked fine on windows default drivers, don't think there's any difference anyway, but like the usual; if its not working in windows then you need to install drivers or see if it pops up in windows update.


----------



## glenquagmire

have two questions:

1. Can I mount HDD on the side of the case? I see most of them sit flat in a bay or a cage but can I hide it behind the back panel? I know I can with an SSD but wanted to know about HDD. I mean I can make it fit, but is it okay to run them like that or is it something that needs to stay flat?

2. Whats a great recommendation for a res/pump combo? I was looking at the new Photon 170 (410mL) by XSPC with d5 pump, which is sweet but it would fit VERY SNUG between the monsta push/pull rad and the GPUs and it would create long lines. The other option I was thinking was go XSPC Vario res/pump combo, but here the nylon res can come with a wrapped top which can create leaks (I have seen this on several forums). Also it holds 250-300mL. There is also Alphacool with an even more powerful pump than the Vario but I am not sure about their res.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21480/ex-pmp-263/XSPC_Photon_170_Tube_Glass_Cylinder_Reservoir_Pump_Combo_D5_Vario.html?tl=g30c97s152

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16259/ex-pmp-197/XSPC_Dual_525_Bay_Reservoir_Pump_Combo_-_D5_Vario_Included.html?tl=g30c97s152

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20791/ex-res-616/Alphacool_Repack_Dual_525_Acrylic_Reservoir_-_Clear_-_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Installed_15171.html?tl=g30c97s152#blank


----------



## glenquagmire

NEW BIOS FOR CROSSHAIR V FORMULA Z IS OUT
Crosshair V Formula-Z BIOS 1602

This is for Windows 7 64b
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULAZ/#support


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Nice... I might give it a shot this weekend


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> have two questions:
> 
> 1. Can I mount HDD on the side of the case? I see most of them sit flat in a bay or a cage but can I hide it behind the back panel? I know I can with an SSD but wanted to know about HDD. I mean I can make it fit, but is it okay to run them like that or is it something that needs to stay flat?
> 
> 2. Whats a great recommendation for a res/pump combo? I was looking at the new Photon 170 (410mL) by XSPC with d5 pump, which is sweet but it would fit VERY SNUG between the monsta push/pull rad and the GPUs and it would create long lines. The other option I was thinking was go XSPC Vario res/pump combo, but here the nylon res can come with a wrapped top which can create leaks (I have seen this on several forums). Also it holds 250-300mL. There is also Alphacool with an even more powerful pump than the Vario but I am not sure about their res.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21480/ex-pmp-263/XSPC_Photon_170_Tube_Glass_Cylinder_Reservoir_Pump_Combo_D5_Vario.html?tl=g30c97s152
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16259/ex-pmp-197/XSPC_Dual_525_Bay_Reservoir_Pump_Combo_-_D5_Vario_Included.html?tl=g30c97s152
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20791/ex-res-616/Alphacool_Repack_Dual_525_Acrylic_Reservoir_-_Clear_-_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Installed_15171.html?tl=g30c97s152#blank


HDDs like most things will mount fine in any direction you want, provided they don't get too hot in their location, though rarely a problem these days.

the D5 is pretty much the best pump around, especially the variable version, res's I'm not too sure though, doesn't look like any of those have vibration absorption...

think this would be the best option sound-wise;
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13884/ex-res-300/XSPC_Dual_525_Bay_Clear_Reservoir_-_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Installed.html?tl=g30c97
the pump mounts parallel inside the bay so it will create more circular motions parallel to the walls, instead of perpendicular, so I don't think you would hear it much, even at full tilt...


----------



## opus malice

In case anyone was still confused about the Catalyst installing with the chipset a couple posts back i had to reinstall and the when the chipset was installed and the Catalyst stuff installed i figured i'd see my graphics looking pretty but that wasnt the case. Even though it looked exactly the same as the graphics Catalyst installer it really was just the chipset. And i had to install my cards driver seperate. I guess we should of figured that but thought i'd point it out since it seemed i wasnt the only one wondering why the chipset looked like it was installing graphic drivers.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

You can actually get just the chipset driver without the catalyst installer. Then just install them from the device manager.


----------



## Paul17041993

the install manager comes with every piece of AMD drivers, this is a good thing, ideally it means you can open it to manage what drivers you want, this helps a lot with installing/updating Hydravision etc too, unlike nvidia where if you wanted to uninstall everything you have to do 5 separate packages... just for your card drivers...

its perfectly optional though, just extract the installer and close it when it gets to the installation part, then just update the hardware you need using the extracted folder under C:\ ATI/AMD.


----------



## glenquagmire

PERFORMANCE PC DISCOUNTS!!!!!!!


----------



## soulwrath

eff performance pc LMAO


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opus malice*
> 
> In case anyone was still confused about the Catalyst installing with the chipset a couple posts back i had to reinstall and the when the chipset was installed and the Catalyst stuff installed i figured i'd see my graphics looking pretty but that wasnt the case. Even though it looked exactly the same as the graphics Catalyst installer it really was just the chipset. And i had to install my cards driver seperate. I guess we should of figured that but thought i'd point it out since it seemed i wasnt the only one wondering why the chipset looked like it was installing graphic drivers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> You can actually get just the chipset driver without the catalyst installer. Then just install them from the device manager.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> the install manager comes with every piece of AMD drivers, this is a good thing, ideally it means you can open it to manage what drivers you want, this helps a lot with installing/updating Hydravision etc too, unlike nvidia where if you wanted to uninstall everything you have to do 5 separate packages... just for your card drivers...
> 
> its perfectly optional though, just extract the installer and close it when it gets to the installation part, then just update the hardware you need using the extracted folder under C:\ ATI/AMD.


AMD has created a quagmire. That's my take. If you look at what they did, there are 3 separate downloads all labeled as 13.9. One for GPU, one for the chipset, and yet another for RAID. All seemingly having the same content but the file sizes are not the same.

I've had a few disastrous experiences when I wanted to remove AMD video drivers off the machine only to have an almost completely inoperative system because of lack of USB support. AMD has not fully thought this through. Maybe it's just growing pains for them to be in motherboard chipset business. I can't really tell since they've been at it at least a few years now and should have these basic concepts mastered I would think.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> AMD has created a quagmire. That's my take. If you look at what they did, there are 3 separate downloads all labeled as 13.9. One for GPU, one for the chipset, and yet another for RAID. All seemingly having the same content but the file sizes are not the same.


yea that's how drivers work...? they're not going to put everything in one massive package, that'd be pointless, annoying and an utter waste of time, for the most part you only ever need GPU drivers, their motherboards work perfectly fine without everything else but if your using RAID like me you would grab the RAIDexpert/RAID driver package too...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I've had a few disastrous experiences when I wanted to remove AMD video drivers off the machine only to have an almost completely inoperative system because of lack of USB support. AMD has not fully thought this through. Maybe it's just growing pains for them to be in motherboard chipset business. I can't really tell since they've been at it at least a few years now and should have these basic concepts mastered I would think.


well, they have been making mobo chipsets for more then a decade, they know what they are doing, the usb filter is an optional driver that helps performance with certain devices, and the annoying "lack of usb" bug is actually a problem with windows, I usually fixed that problem by using the PS/2 ports or just never installing them cause they are not needed...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> yea that's how drivers work...? they're not going to put everything in one massive package, that'd be pointless, annoying and an utter waste of time, for the most part you only ever need GPU drivers, their motherboards work perfectly fine without everything else but if your using RAID like me you would grab the RAIDexpert/RAID driver package too...
> well, they have been making mobo chipsets for more then a decade, they know what they are doing, the usb filter is an optional driver that helps performance with certain devices, and the annoying "lack of usb" bug is actually a problem with windows, I usually fixed that problem by using the PS/2 ports or just never installing them cause they are not needed...


Well it's too late for this round, USB Filter driver. And I don't care if it's Windows fault, the idea they leave the machine in this essentially inoperative state isn't acceptable. Our boards only have one PS/2 port and we can't run both a mouse and keyboard off it at the same time.

About the way the drivers are packaged, you must not be seeing what I am. All 3 of the packages I mentioned seem to contain mostly the same driver content. In fact, I can't tell the difference. So I'm not really sure the point of them. If they are going to the trouble to put all the latest driver code into one installer, that's fine with me, but it is confusing to see 3 choices. Even the RAID stuff which I need.

If you use their website, it's almost impossible to navigate it to locate the chipset drivers. Not intuitively obvious. And if you download video card drivers, these make no mention of other components within the Catalyst installer.

It's possible they may rely on the mainboard vendor to provide the chipset drivers. But the manufacturer doesn't always keep drivers up to date. This is true of every computer maker I've used. The chipset owners do allow one to download newer drivers directly, usually with some caveat. But the distinction in drivers for specific hardware is always clear. However here with AMD it is confusing. If it were just me, that's one thing, but others see the issue too and I was simply reinforcing the point. In the process of diagnosing the issues seen it is clearer to understand what is happening.

Perhaps in our case since the GPU drivers are the ones that change most frequently, it's enough to only worry about downloading and installing just that one package for systems like ours which are essentially based exclusively on AMD technology. This way we know we're always getting the latest code. The only problem left then is the lack of USB issue when one wants to lay down a fresh coat of paint by first wiping the system of AMD drivers before installing the new package. I can only speculate this is the right way since there is no mention on their website as I said earlier about the intent of Catalyst to handle cases more than just the video drivers.


----------



## Paul17041993

as of windows 8 they are pretty much retiring the chipset driver releases, and I don't quite get what you mean by the packages? they will have the install manager and a few MB for the actual drivers, pretty sure catalyst (AMD vision control center) will be in the chipset drivers anyway as it links with overdrive.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> as of windows 8 they are pretty much retiring the chipset driver releases, and I don't quite get what you mean by the packages? they will have the install manager and a few MB for the actual drivers, pretty sure catalyst (AMD vision control center) will be in the chipset drivers anyway as it links with overdrive.


I've already explained it twice already I think. In scouring the AMD website, I was able tocate 3 distinct packages with different titles all showing release 13.9. They are all unpacked into my \AMD folder.

If you mean the chipset driver releases are intended to be managed in some other way than a discrete package, that's fine, but many of us are trained to look for them. It would be jolly nice for them to let us know how we are to go about ensuring our chipset drivers are up to date.


----------



## gr8sho

And speaking of Windows 8, I see that M$ released 8.1 as promised.

Have an Asus N61J laptop here, i7 based, and decided to upgrade it. This particular machine has a dedicated GPU based on HD5700 chipset. After spending a few hours and two aborted attempts to do the upgrade yesterday, I was finally able to make it work today. The difference most likely has to do with installing the 13.11 beta 1 drivers for the GPU. At least I hope that's what it was.

The web has plenty of disaster stories including so called experts being befuddled and stopped by some issue affecting the upgrade.

Which leads me to our Crosshair V. Has anyone here done the upgrade and have any issues to report or share? I may be ready to move ahead to 8.1 given I can boot into desktop properly now.


----------



## Paul17041993

yea the 8.1 upgrade is a bit flaky, but I got my desktop upgraded without any issues bar having to revert and re-apply my registry patches, if you have your user directory set from something other then %systemdrive% then it will fail to update.

they seemed to have fudged up the apps with 8.1 but apart from that everything's perfectly fine, just be sure to get all the windows updates beforehand, I'm actually still on 13.8b2 drivers for my 7970 which had no issues, think the only thing that "broke" in the update was my custom soundcard drivers, which i only needed to re-install again to to fix (they are unsigned drivers).


----------



## gr8sho

I wonder if the sound drivers are stopping the upgrade on my M2N32 machine. It has a creative X-Fi Gamer card in it...

Does moving from 7 to 8 essentially amount to a reinstall? In other words, if I use the upgrade path, does it behave is a new install? I'm also considering doing a secure erase on the 2 SSDs and recreating the RAID array before installing 8. What say ye?


----------



## Mega Man

yes


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes


Agreed


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I wonder if the sound drivers are stopping the upgrade on my M2N32 machine. It has a creative X-Fi Gamer card in it...
> 
> Does moving from 7 to 8 essentially amount to a reinstall? In other words, if I use the upgrade path, does it behave is a new install? I'm also considering doing a secure erase on the 2 SSDs and recreating the RAID array before installing 8. What say ye?


pretty sure its mostly a clean install, some programs may still work fine without reinstalling them, though I did a clean upgrade/install on mine so I'm not particularly sure...


----------



## ThisMaySting

Been a while everyone sorry for that. I have been working a lot since August and now things are starting to die down, but with school on top of it it can still be a little hectic.







Electrical (as well as all trades, at least around here) work tends to die down in the fall and winter, so we'll see what's up.

I wanted to share some pictures I took of my build the last time I took it in the garage to blow it out. I also installed a cold cathode and additional SP120 fans; two in the front for intake and one in the rear for exhaust in addition to the ones that are being used on the rad for exhaust which came stock with the H100i.

In doing this I figured it was a good time to reorganize the cables in the "work" area of the case behind the motherboard. I went a little ocd with the tie wraps, but whatever.









Instead of uploading the pics here, since they have already been uploaded to my gallery, I am just going to throw a link to the gallery itself.

http://www.overclock.net/g/a/750644/default/


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes[/quote
> 
> I noticed when I upgraded mywindows 8 physical ssd to 8.1 the boot manager was changed from my windows 7 ultimate physical ssd to the 8.1 physical drive. I don't like that as I use my windows 7 ssd far more often, it is also my fastest ssd drive. How can I change the boot menu back to the windows 7 drive. Now when I boot from boot manager on 8.1 , the system has to reset to use the other physical ssd drive, it is plain stupid.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Not sure if you guys are still taking submissions but here is a validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/i325uu


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed when I upgraded mywindows 8 physical ssd to 8.1 the boot manager was changed from my windows 7 ultimate physical ssd to the 8.1 physical drive. I don't like that as I use my windows 7 ssd far more often, it is also my fastest ssd drive. How can I change the boot menu back to the windows 7 drive. Now when I boot from boot manager on 8.1 , the system has to reset to use the other physical ssd drive, it is plain stupid.
Click to expand...

still missing that last "]"
idr the exact name in bios but change the the main boot drive back in bios to your win7 one. you have have to change the prefered order as well to see said ssd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Not sure if you guys are still taking submissions but here is a validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/i325uu


why wouldnt we ?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> still missing that last "]"
> idr the exact name in bios but change the the main boot drive back in bios to your win7 one. you have have to change the prefered order as well to see said ssd
> why wouldnt we ?


vedaire Last Online: on 5/23/13

Just wasn't sure


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes[/quote
> 
> I noticed when I upgraded mywindows 8 physical ssd to 8.1 the boot manager was changed from my windows 7 ultimate physical ssd to the 8.1 physical drive. I don't like that as I use my windows 7 ssd far more often, it is also my fastest ssd drive. How can I change the boot menu back to the windows 7 drive. Now when I boot from boot manager on 8.1 , the system has to reset to use the other physical ssd drive, it is plain stupid.
Click to expand...

stop messing with the quote code, and you did remove your win7 ssd before installing? right...?

sounds like you messed up and now your win7ssd has the win8 boot system...

edit; gah it messed mine up too, don't delete the end tag!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> stop messing with the quote code, and you did remove your win7 ssd before installing? right...?
> 
> sounds like you messed up and now your win7ssd has the win8 boot system...
> 
> edit; gah it messed mine up too, don't delete the end tag!


you talking to me or oz ?

you now you can fix it by adding a "]"... that is all that is missing


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you talking to me or oz ?
> 
> you now you can fix it by adding a "]"... that is all that is missing


oz, but when I did the quote It carried yours through too, ended up just copypasting the end tag...


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Been a while everyone sorry for that. I have been working a lot since August and now things are starting to die down, but with school on top of it it can still be a little hectic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electrical (as well as all trades, at least around here) work tends to die down in the fall and winter, so we'll see what's up.
> 
> I wanted to share some pictures I took of my build the last time I took it in the garage to blow it out. I also installed a cold cathode and additional SP120 fans; two in the front for intake and one in the rear for exhaust in addition to the ones that are being used on the rad for exhaust which came stock with the H100i.
> 
> In doing this I figured it was a good time to reorganize the cables in the "work" area of the case behind the motherboard. I went a little ocd with the tie wraps, but whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of uploading the pics here, since they have already been uploaded to my gallery, I am just going to throw a link to the gallery itself.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/g/a/750644/default/


Good lord you did go OCD on the zip ties. I would hate to be you if you have to change anything. Rig looks good though. I am considering getting a ton of small velcro ties and replacing the zips because I am always upgrading.


----------



## shampoo911

i was reading on another thread, that it is somehow nice to put a pair of small fans on the vrm heatsinks... i have a noctua nh-d14... should i still do it?


----------



## Paul17041993

any airflow is better then no airflow, most of the people I think have sat a 80mm fan over the NB but a couple of smaller ones should have a similar result, albeit maby slightly noisier...?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> any airflow is better then no airflow, most of the people I think have sat a 80mm fan over the NB but a couple of smaller ones should have a similar result, albeit maby slightly noisier...?


I have just 1 60mm Gelid and NB/VRM's dropped about 8 or 10C plus the socket temps now spend most of the time below core temps.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i was reading on another thread, that it is somehow nice to put a pair of small fans on the vrm heatsinks... i have a noctua nh-d14... should i still do it?


Here's my








You'll need to look at the height of the air flow exiting the cooler.
Usually this is above the height of the VRM HS.
It's fairly common when using performance coolers due to heat pipes and change of air flow direction.

Some cases have enough air flow using both rear exhaust and top exhaust located just above the VRM HS.
Others tend to trap the hot air in the rear upper corner of the case till the rear exhaust can remove it causing temps to climb.

You could run these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10767/cab-195/FrozenCPU_Temperature_Probe_Cable_-_2-Pin_-_25.html on the 2 pin Opt Temp headers to actually get an idea of what current temp is, and than be able to see if you can make an improvement. It would also tell you if additional cooling is even necessary.

Looking at your rig sig photo looks like things are fairly tight around the VRM's. Any chance you could lower the front CPU HS fan just enough to possibly blow some air under the HS to contact the VRM's without causing major changes to CPU temp?
Just a thought.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i was reading on another thread, that it is somehow nice to put a pair of small fans on the vrm heatsinks... i have a noctua nh-d14... should i still do it?


you may not be able to. it is not AS needed with air coolers as it is water, however it helps i know ppl that use 40mm x2 fans and use the mobo to control the speed to keep them quiet, it does not take much airflow.

i used a 92mm cause i am cheap and it is a great fan, i know others that use 60,80 or 120mm, not hearc of 140mm probably due to size. but yea, if you can great !


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Been a while everyone sorry for that. I have been working a lot since August and now things are starting to die down, but with school on top of it it can still be a little hectic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electrical (as well as all trades, at least around here) work tends to die down in the fall and winter, so we'll see what's up.
> 
> I wanted to share some pictures I took of my build the last time I took it in the garage to blow it out. I also installed a cold cathode and additional SP120 fans; two in the front for intake and one in the rear for exhaust in addition to the ones that are being used on the rad for exhaust which came stock with the H100i.
> 
> In doing this I figured it was a good time to reorganize the cables in the "work" area of the case behind the motherboard. I went a little ocd with the tie wraps, but whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of uploading the pics here, since they have already been uploaded to my gallery, I am just going to throw a link to the gallery itself.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/g/a/750644/default/


Some quick observations.

Your Vcore is far too low, especially if you're chasing five gigahertz. It looks like you are running the correct IBT with AVX, but the results are incorrect.

I'd like you to submit a more compressed HWINFO screenshot by hiding unnecessary sensor readings. For instance, you don't need to show all 8 cores running at speed X.

The memory DIMMs should be inserted into the red slots. Check manual as it says the reds provide better overclocking.

Unless you have a magic board, I would think the NB temps would read much higher values under load without direct cooling on the heatsink.

Good job on the install. I very much like the tidy cable routing.


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Some quick observations.
> 
> Your Vcore is far too low, especially if you're chasing five gigahertz. It looks like you are running the correct IBT with AVX, but the results are incorrect.
> 
> I'd like you to submit a more compressed HWINFO screenshot by hiding unnecessary sensor readings. For instance, you don't need to show all 8 cores running at speed X.


I have been meaning to delete those pics as they are in old posts or something, I don't know why they ended up in my actual folder. My most recent Shots of IBT AVX and all that are in this thread around the 50's or 60's in page number if you use 100 posts per page. Astute observation, however, and thank you for picking up on that and letting me know anyway.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> The memory DIMMs should be inserted into the red slots. Check manual as it says the reds provide better overclocking.


THIS I did not know. I just filled all four tonight for the heck of it since I have the 4 kit of 4GB RAM. If I decide to take two out again for any reason, I will definitely leave the two I keep in the red slots. This is good to know so thank you much!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> Unless you have a magic board, I would think the NB temps would read much higher values under load without direct cooling on the heatsink.


Nope, no magic board here. Those screen shots were taken when I had the stock fan for the 8350 mounted over the NB heat sink, again, old screen shots but astute observation!







Because I installed all SP120 fans in replacement of the stock Storm Trooper fans I was able to eliminate the "ugly looking fan" that sat on the heat sink. The temps aren't "as" low as they were with a fan directly on it, but they are much lower without the fan than they were with the stock Trooper fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> Good job on the install. I very much like the tidy cable routing.


Thank you!


----------



## gr8sho

Sure, NP.

Again, if you are looking to push the CPU/NB and FSB, you'll probably want some active cooling on the NB heatsink.

Check my avatar or photo gallery to see one way of doing it. The one in the picture is a generic Taiwanese 2500RPM 80mm fan. This probably matters more in my situation since I run an open case most of the time. Either way, I prefer to keep all active components below 60C whenever possible.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> You could run these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10767/cab-195/FrozenCPU_Temperature_Probe_Cable_-_2-Pin_-_25.html on the 2 pin Opt Temp headers to actually get an idea of what current temp is, and than be able to see if you can make an improvement. It would also tell you if additional cooling is even necessary.


Did you ever have an opportunity to use those temp probes on the VRMs before installing the water-block? I'm asking because I don't have any active cooling on those area of the heat-sinks. I don't think a temp gun will be able to properly check temps. Mostly curious if I'm running too close to redline.

Would it make sense to pull the board out of the case to install the probes, or is it possible to do so in the case. Things are going to be snug just because because the I/O panel is fairly adjacent to the heatsink.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Did you ever have an opportunity to use those temp probes on the VRMs before installing the water-block? I'm asking because I don't have any active cooling on those area of the heat-sinks. I don't think a temp gun will be able to properly check temps. Mostly curious if I'm running too close to redline.
> 
> Would it make sense to pull the board out of the case to install the probes, or is it possible to do so in the case. Things are going to be snug just because because the I/O panel is fairly adjacent to the heatsink.


Both snips using an earlier OC for 4813MHz @1.488 Vcore (prior to 24 hr Prime95 stable)
Before


After EK install (exact same OC, test, and run time)


Yes it can be installed without removing mobo. Look close, near the center of pic. Remember I have both a rear exhaust fan and a radiator right there.


----------



## gr8sho

Okay, I think I remember that picture. I suppose waterblock vs heatsink won't be all that different in terms of challenge to insert the probe.

Do you remember using the probe with the heatsink (i.e. before installing the waterblock)? If yes, curious how hot the VRMs got and how close they are to thermal limit.


----------



## The Sandman

Yes, I used the probe in the 1st. snip with the stock HS.

The probe placement was close to the same location but to be honest after installing the WB I did spent a lot more time (got real fussy) finding the hottest spot and verified with IR Thermometer.

When setting up to probe under the stock HS I was not as critical so the "before temps" may have been higher. Couldn't have been off by more than 3-4c.

The placement under the WB ended up having the probe bump against the mosfet. It wasn't to bad to do.
At first I had concerns that the mosfet itself may get too hot and possibly melt the tip (plastic covering) on the probe but has never been an issue so far. Not at these temps.

If memory serves me right, the thermo limit for the actual chip (mosfet) is around 115c for failure but don't quote me on that one.
I don't know if I've ever heard what ASUS has to say for a safe limit. If I had to guess I'd say in the 90c range. Again, just a guess.


----------



## gr8sho

Almost there. The last piece of data I'm looking for is to know how high a reading you had on the VRM sense point under load with the stock heatsink. This is primarily to get a sense of how hot those parts get since I have no way of knowing today.

I have one of those Thermal IR guns too, but I would only be able to use that for relative positioning since the heatsink should be dissipating energy via thermal gradient.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I have a question, Is the FX 9370 Supported on the CVF non Z version?

I checked the Asus website and it only goes up to the 8350.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I have a question, Is the FX 9370 Supported on the CVF non Z version?
> 
> I checked the Asus website and it only goes up to the 8350.


Basically the 8350 is the same chip, I don't see why not but you might want to get conformation.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I have a question, Is the FX 9370 Supported on the CVF non Z version?
> 
> I checked the Asus website and it only goes up to the 8350.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Basically the 8350 is the same chip, I don't see why not but you might want to get conformation.


yea that's something Ive always wondered, but being FX (all are alike, just different clocks and cores), I would think it would work fine, or at least just think its an 8350...

you'll just have to try it really...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Yes, I used the probe in the 1st. snip with the stock HS.


I managed to confuse myself and maybe you by asking the same darn question 3 times. Sorry about that.









Okay, it looks like the VRMs stay below 60C under a fairly normal overclock.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I managed to confuse myself and maybe you by asking the same darn question 3 times. Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, it looks like the VRMs stay below 60C under a fairly normal overclock.
> 
> Thanks!!!!


I thought maybe it was me








Never a problem.

You are correct my VRM temp stays under 60c.
You also need to consider the NB temp too.

Compared to many others, my NB temp seemed lower under load. (53c compared to some at 65c)
I have to wonder how hot their VRM's are actually running.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> yea that's something Ive always wondered, but being FX (all are alike, just different clocks and cores), I would think it would work fine, or at least just think its an 8350...
> 
> you'll just have to try it really...


yeah seen a few people asking the question, think i might just flash to the 1703 BIOS and try it out, no luck then i'll get an 8350 instead and overclock it.


----------



## ThisMaySting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well shoot random BSOD @ stock settings LOL
> 
> lost my post gonna rebuild it
> your wrong. i have the same mobo and i can fit a xt45 240mm alphacool NP push pull is over rated on these thinner rads. but it is VERY VERY easy to mod the handle for this and still have it functional.
> here is a video of one way to do it
> 
> someone just posted that video in the storm trooper/stryker club. but bar metal works just as well. and still just as strong.
> there is a second set of mounting points further away from the mobo for 120mm fans ( only 7 holes though ) you can use. and if you do want to mod you can just move the hole away from the mobo and put a 60mm in if you want.
> 
> also for the front a basic set of "L" brackets works as well.
> I HIGHLY recommend you just take the plunge and get comp fittings you can save a bundle by using and buying from swiftech. also these fans are GREAT rad fans for cheap. ( if you buy everything @ swiftech shipping is VERY reasonable )
> 
> lastly i would like to say although expensive i will never build another water loop without the swiftech QDCs they are FREAKING AWESOME !~


I really hate to necro an old old post here in the thread, but I am going to. Recently I came back to this post (located on page 61 if you use 100 posts per page) because I wanted to perform this mod myself using my own materials and not ordering the kit. Low and behold the "Product is no longer available" and on top of that, the video is gone. I honestly just wanted to watch the video to see once again exactly what this guy did as far as angling the new pieces and where he had cut the handle, etc etc to try and duplicate the results on my own with some flat steel I have lying around.

If anyone knows of another location of this video and can paste the link in a post for me I would be extremely grateful!!!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I thought maybe it was me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never a problem.
> 
> You are correct my VRM temp stays under 60c.
> You also need to consider the NB temp too.
> 
> Compared to many others, my NB temp seemed lower under load. (53c compared to some at 65c)
> I have to wonder how hot their VRM's are actually running.


Without any active cooling? That is truly amazing. 65C under load without active cooling would acceptable to me. If you run my board open case meaning there is essentially only the heatsink working, the temps will go past 80C.


----------



## gr8sho

Trying to debug a problem.

When playing a game such as FarCry3, computer will shutdown. This happens with no overclocking but with graphics rendering on maximum. VDDC to the GPU was checked and rechecked to ensure sufficient voltage was available to the card. The card is not overclocked.

My suspicion is the PSU is failing. Is this a correct assessment? What other causes might apply for the shutdown?


----------



## n00btech

Crosshair V (NON)-Z owner here... I currently have a 1100T in it.. I was disappointed in how the 8150 compared to it.. then a year or two later they had the 8350.. now I see they have a 9590. I see on Asus website that the last firmware for our boards was last year. Sad that they abandon a board after only being out for 2-3 years. To me, the Formula-Z should of been named something else. it's a PITA trying to search for my board now. Anywho... has anyone tried using a 9XXX chip yet? I run a water-cooled setup with my cpu/gpu.. what else would I need for cooling? I don't want to be a guinea pig here.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Got a message back from the ROG Australia FB page and they said that the CVF non Z is only verfied up to the FX 8000 series........no 9000 series which is a bit of a mystery.


----------



## gr8sho

The key word there is "verified".


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Yep...think im just gonna buy the 9370 sometime in the next month or so and try it out. If it doesnt work then ill upgrade to the formula-z.......could do with the extra sata ports anyway.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep...think im just gonna buy the 9370 sometime in the next month or so and try it out. If it doesnt work then ill upgrade to the formula-z.......could do with the extra sata ports anyway.


I don't see why it shouldn't work. The 9370 and 9590 are all Vishera chips, the same as the 8350 and 8320. No difference in architecture, only just overclocked out of the box.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> I really hate to necro an old old post here in the thread, but I am going to. Recently I came back to this post (located on page 61 if you use 100 posts per page) because I wanted to perform this mod myself using my own materials and not ordering the kit. Low and behold the "Product is no longer available" and on top of that, the video is gone. I honestly just wanted to watch the video to see once again exactly what this guy did as far as angling the new pieces and where he had cut the handle, etc etc to try and duplicate the results on my own with some flat steel I have lying around.
> 
> If anyone knows of another location of this video and can paste the link in a post for me I would be extremely grateful!!!


basically think of a horseshoe that has the curve pointed up with the 2 points bent at a 90 deg toward you shapped prettier and some holse drilled in it. ppl have been doing it for a while with barmetal and just not as pretty if you have a handbrake and scrollsaw you can do the same thing ( ooo forgot drill press. )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Trying to debug a problem.
> 
> When playing a game such as FarCry3, computer will shutdown. This happens with no overclocking but with graphics rendering on maximum. VDDC to the GPU was checked and rechecked to ensure sufficient voltage was available to the card. The card is not overclocked.
> 
> My suspicion is the PSU is failing. Is this a correct assessment? What other causes might apply for the shutdown?


dont know sorry man !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00btech*
> 
> Crosshair V (NON)-Z owner here... I currently have a 1100T in it.. I was disappointed in how the 8150 compared to it.. then a year or two later they had the 8350.. now I see they have a 9590. I see on Asus website that the last firmware for our boards was last year. Sad that they abandon a board after only being out for 2-3 years. To me, the Formula-Z should of been named something else. it's a PITA trying to search for my board now. Anywho... has anyone tried using a 9XXX chip yet? I run a water-cooled setup with my cpu/gpu.. what else would I need for cooling? I don't want to be a guinea pig here.


nothing more for cooling should be needed iirc someone has already done a 9xxx chip with your board.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Trying to debug a problem.
> 
> When playing a game such as FarCry3, computer will shutdown. This happens with no overclocking but with graphics rendering on maximum. VDDC to the GPU was checked and rechecked to ensure sufficient voltage was available to the card. The card is not overclocked.
> 
> My suspicion is the PSU is failing. Is this a correct assessment? What other causes might apply for the shutdown?


fiddled with the overcurrent protection settings in the board? otherwise yea I think it would have to be PSU...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> fiddled with the overcurrent protection settings in the board? otherwise yea I think it would have to be PSU...


I have not. The board in question here is an ASUS Rampage III Extreme. Not sure about the risks in disabling OverCurrent protection. Assuming that board has an appropriate mapping for that.

About the PSU, it is an Ultra X4 1600W beast. The 12V rail is a healthy 12.4V. The GPU is an XFX HD5970. This has two physical chips and I think was the first one of these cards to come with 2GB of on-board RAM. Runs hot like the devil but apparently par for this particular card.

When the computer does the shutdown as it does, I'm thinking there is logic that is sensing a short condition as would be manifested by a current spike. And if it is a current spike, not too crazy about that running around the board.

The PSU apparently has a lifetime warranty and have been suggesting getting it replaced as a safe measure.

BTW, the frequency of failure has been reduced by increasing the GPU VDDC, but under extreme graphics load, the system still shuts down occasionally.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> The 12V rail is a healthy 12.4V.


ooo you sure about that? that's not actually a healthy value, might be triggering overvolt protection, you should also monitor the volts in idle vs load, too much droop will trigger undervolt protection.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> ooo you sure about that? that's not actually a healthy value, might be triggering overvolt protection, you should also monitor the volts in idle vs load, too much droop will trigger undervolt protection.


I don't see any option to regulate the value of that voltage.

In terms of Vdroop, it doesn't fluctuate more than 0.1V under load as measured by HWINFO64. I wish it was something easily seen in a graph or a table, but there is nothing I can see during normal operation and I don't have an oscilloscope that I can set to trap the failure handy.

One of the interesting observations, but probably all points to the same basic issue of power draw, was running FarCry3 and turning all options to max and using HDAO option. Backing it down to SSAO seems to cause less stress to the system and was able to survive a long campaign. I'm assuming HDAO setting puts more stress on the GPU requiring more power draw. If I knew the BIOS was shutting the machine down, then I might be able to deal with that. But if the PSU is shutting down, I can't very well tell that from the available instrumentation.

BTW, anyone know if ROG Connect would help in this case in terms of showing an error code or failure mode of the machine?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I don't see any option to regulate the value of that voltage.
> 
> In terms of Vdroop, it doesn't fluctuate more than 0.1V under load as measured by HWINFO64. I wish it was something easily seen in a graph or a table, but there is nothing I can see during normal operation and I don't have an oscilloscope that I can set to trap the failure handy.
> 
> One of the interesting observations, but probably all points to the same basic issue of power draw, was running FarCry3 and turning all options to max and using HDAO option. Backing it down to SSAO seems to cause less stress to the system and was able to survive a long campaign. I'm assuming HDAO setting puts more stress on the GPU requiring more power draw. If I knew the BIOS was shutting the machine down, then I might be able to deal with that. But if the PSU is shutting down, I can't very well tell that from the available instrumentation.
> 
> BTW, anyone know if ROG Connect would help in this case in terms of showing an error code or failure mode of the machine?


ok well after looking at the PSU you mentioned, its a 4 rail setup, has high start voltage and very very high droop, also seems to have an efficiency of ~60%...
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/3125/ultra_x4_1600_watt_full_modular_power_supply/index7.html

of all seriousness I would toss that thing and get a proper PSU, before it does some serious damage to your rig, the problem could be that your overloading one of the rails but with test results such as that its not even standing up to its 80plus badge... how much did you even pay for it...?

a proper PSU has the power range of ~2% for each rail, which is about 12.2V - 11.8V for the 12V rail/s, any more is dangerous in the long term,you should also be looking at a PSU that has an efficiency level _no less_ then 80%, because that's a direct reference to what heat the PSU generates and how long it will last, my 80+platinum rated (~90-95%) silverstone PSU for example is designed for 7 years life, of which that's how long the warranty lasts for, and generates absolutely no heat.

trust me, skimping on a PSU can be one of the worst, if not *the* worst thing to do in a high-end rig...


----------



## gr8sho

I think I had read that particular review. I noticed the point about it not being eco-friendly. But it did seem to be given a passing grade for being able to deliver enough power to adequately handle a four GPU configuration.

BTW, don't be confused by the 1600W rating. In order to operate in that mode requires I believe 220V service, so the default operation is 1200W.

I understand your point of four rails in the sense that it is not the ideal way to deliver power. It doesn't say so in that particular review but I think I read elsewhere, perhaps Newegg reviews, that a single large rail for 12V was a better technical solution than 2 or 4 rails.

Appreciate your willingness to help. +1.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I think I had read that particular review. I noticed the point about it not being eco-friendly. But it did seem to be given a passing grade for being able to deliver enough power to adequately handle a four GPU configuration.
> 
> BTW, don't be confused by the 1600W rating. In order to operate in that mode requires I believe 220V service, so the default operation is 1200W.
> 
> I understand your point of four rails in the sense that it is not the ideal way to deliver power. It doesn't say so in that particular review but I think I read elsewhere, perhaps Newegg reviews, that a single large rail for 12V was a better technical solution than 2 or 4 rails.
> 
> Appreciate your willingness to help. +1.


yea single rails is virtually always the best option, it just increases cost and can have efficiency loss vs multi rails, and I don't think there are any PSUs out there that can supply more then 1kW through a single rail...

but generally when looking at PSUs, you should be thoroughly checking reviews, compare it to similar ones, if you need any more then 1200W you might be better with two PSUs, of you get one with multiple rails you have to make sure they are evenly balanced.

I chose mine because it has such clean regulation, single rail, platinum rating and 7 year warranty, has an expensive 300AUD tag but its well worth the extra 50-100 bucks vs other options, especially if it can sit in the case for 7 years without being touched, though don't get me wrong, the first two that I RMAed had some unexpected problems that I don't think will happen again, first one was it being over-protective, second I think had a soft fuse...


----------



## gr8sho

I suppose I look at the specs and so on and read product reviews, but those reviews can't really speak to reliability. They can focus on validating claims as that particular review you provided a link to did.

And even when a product has good specs and reviews, you can still hit early life failures or in some cases manufacturing defects that show up right from the get go.

My Antec, Thermaltake and Seasonic PSUs, and the Coolermaster one denoted in my sig all appear to be doing fine with no RMA action. Of all these, the cables of the Seasonic are the best of that lot. The cables that came with the Ultra PSU are likewise very very good.

BTW, I didn't make the buy decision on that particular Ultra unit, that was done by my son.







But at the time he bought it had good reasons including it being one of the first if not the first to offer a full modular design.

Cheers


----------



## Paul17041993

I think a major flump to the crosshairV has to be its tacky SATA ports, have to reseat my cables every few months to stop the arrays going offline...

has anyone else had similar issues...? I guess a potential reason is me being in AU with a massive 7970 blowing hot air directly onto the ports, there should probably be a better position for them...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I think a major flump to the crosshairV has to be its tacky SATA ports, have to reseat my cables every few months to stop the arrays going offline...
> 
> has anyone else had similar issues...? I guess a potential reason is me being in AU with a massive 7970 blowing hot air directly onto the ports, there should probably be a better position for them...


I haven't had that problem, kinda surprising considering im also in Aus with a very similar set-up to you, i had a Windforce 3 7970 though. before the 290x.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I haven't had that problem, kinda surprising considering im also in Aus with a very similar set-up to you, i had a Windforce 3 7970 though. before the 290x.


hm, what cables you been using? think these modsmart ones I got for the SSD array have been good since I got them a while back, though the ASUS ones on the HDDs I had to reseat, or almost reseat, couldn't actually unplug them from the board without taking the card out but they did make ticky noises as I pulled and pushed them back...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> hm, what cables you been using? think these modsmart ones I got for the SSD array have been good since I got them a while back, though the ASUS ones on the HDDs I had to reseat, or almost reseat, couldn't actually unplug them from the board without taking the card out but they did make ticky noises as I pulled and pushed them back...


I'm still using the Asus ones that came with my motherboard, haven't had any real issues with them so far. Only thing i'm annoyed with is Asus bringing out the Formula Z one month after i bought this one.......really could have used those extra 2 SATA ports, not to mention the RAM support.


----------



## gr8sho

I use the cables that came with the board as well, and also have 2 7970s, and have not experienced any issues with the SATA cables.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Been awhile since ive had to flash my motherboard bios. Just load the file onto an empty Usb drive and plug it into the rog connect slot right?

Need to flash to the 1703 bios to accommodate the new 8350 ill be getting next week.


----------



## Paul17041993

probably leaves it to being rotated then, the heat causes them to slip downwards I guess...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Been awhile since ive had to flash my motherboard bios. Just load the file onto an empty Usb drive and plug it into the rog connect slot right?
> 
> Need to flash to the 1703 bios to accommodate the new 8350 ill be getting next week.


I actually just used AIsuit for flashing, not sure how much easier it is vs usb in BIOS...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> probably leaves it to being rotated then, the heat causes them to slip downwards I guess...
> I actually just used AIsuit for flashing, not sure how much easier it is vs usb in BIOS...


I forgot about AI Suite. Been too long since ive done this lol.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> probably leaves it to being rotated then, the heat causes them to slip downwards I guess...
> I actually just used AIsuit for flashing, not sure how much easier it is vs usb in BIOS...


I don't think you should use the ROG connect port, any usb port will do. It's best from a flash drive, less chance of bugs.


----------



## gr8sho

Loading the .ROM file onto a FAT32 formatted USB Flash drive and using the flash utility in BIOS is about as simple as it gets.

Whenever I do this, and it's been awhile since ASUS provided anything new for the base CVF, I always clear the CMOS before and after just to be safe. Overkill yes.

Since you're getting a new CPU, the impact is less as you'll have to set all the CPU parms properly, but all the other stuff will need to be redone too, so best to save an image of all the screens for reference. F12 in case you don't remember. USB Flash drive also useful for storing the bitmap files.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

already flashed it, just loaded the file onto the desktop then used the EZ Flash utility in BIOS, took all of 30 seconds and everything is clear


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I don't think you should use the ROG connect port, any usb port will do. It's best from a flash drive, less chance of bugs.


oh no, not with the ROG connect, I wouldn't trust that...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I use the cables that came with the board as well, and also have 2 7970s, and have not experienced any issues with the SATA cables.


i love those sata cables. i continue to use them the black + white is awesome !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Been awhile since ive had to flash my motherboard bios. Just load the file onto an empty Usb drive and plug it into the rog connect slot right?
> 
> Need to flash to the 1703 bios to accommodate the new 8350 ill be getting next week.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> oh no, not with the ROG connect, I wouldn't trust that...


no the rog connect port is used for the usb flashback which works just fine. but you have to also rename the file first. if your are flashing via bios, any usb port will do


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Not sure if you guys caught my post earlier, I've already flashed to 1703 using the EZ Flash utility in the BIOS.

All done and no issues


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no the rog connect port is used for the usb flashback which works just fine. but you have to also rename the file first. if your are flashing via bios, any usb port will do


oh? thought he meant via another computer across the link cable, but it makes sense if it uses the port for BIOS flash via flashdrive (pun-tastic) too...


----------



## Mega Man

i saw you already flashed it !

but i have used and have to admit i like rog connect !


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i saw you already flashed it !
> 
> but i have used and have to admit i like rog connect !


Sorry, never saw any acknowledgement about it so i assume it got missed.

I like the ROG Connect slot as well, I'd use it a bit more often if i had a Laptop


----------



## ThisMaySting

Sorry for a bit of off topic-ness, but I thought some of you may get a kick out of this. You know autumn is in full effect and winter is on its way when you wake up in the morning (5:30 a.m.), take a shower, dress, start your computer, and these are the temps from the get go...


----------



## Devious ST

any new bios for the crooshair 5 formula?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious ST*
> 
> any new bios for the crooshair 5 formula?


1703 is the latest

Crosshair V Formula BIOS 1703
1.Improve system stability.
2.Support new CPUs.

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&p=1&s=24&os=30&hashedid=Ntfy5ioh5wbNOXsP


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Sorry, never saw any acknowledgement about it so i assume it got missed.
> 
> I like the ROG Connect slot as well, I'd use it a bit more often if i had a Laptop


ROG Connect on an AMD board is highly useful to me if I want to do an intensive OC session requiring lots of tweaking. The productivity boost by not having to constantly reboot is massive.

I don't recall seeing the BIOS flashback feature, but then again I haven't really looked hard for it.

The high-end Intel boards also support Connect via Bluetooth. Also very handy. But those boards are much more expensive than ours, so I'm not complaining in the least.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Sorry for a bit of off topic-ness, but I thought some of you may get a kick out of this. You know autumn is in full effect and winter is on its way when you wake up in the morning (5:30 a.m.), take a shower, dress, start your computer, and these are the temps from the get go...


yea, my temps get pretty close to zero on boot in the middle of winter... (cpu usually idles at 0 then)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> ROG Connect on an AMD board is highly useful to me if I want to do an intensive OC session requiring lots of tweaking. The productivity boost by not having to constantly reboot is massive.
> 
> I don't recall seeing the BIOS flashback feature, but then again I haven't really looked hard for it.
> 
> The high-end Intel boards also support Connect via Bluetooth. Also very handy. But those boards are much more expensive than ours, so I'm not complaining in the least.


i will complain..... i am willing to pay more.... but i want the features !! !


----------



## gr8sho

I would have a hard time paying close to 4 benjis for a mainboard. When I compare the Crosshair with the Rampage III Extreme, I fail to see the price difference in terms of value. And that's putting aside the design botch with the Marvell Sata controller. It's not important to note the generational difference, but rather the feature content. I'm not sure I would use for instance the dual BIOS feature that board has.

But then again, I did find it cool that the M2N32-SLI board I have included a Realtek wireless function built-in. A gimmick for sure, but I have to admit I found it handy to have it when I had to work on the machine outside. Of course it's simple enough to buy a USB dongle to do that job, hence gimmick. The board also included a fan you could mount on the copper heatsink for applications where one would water cool the CPU and there wouldn't otherwise be active airflow over that area. Again, the only real gripe I have for the Crosshair that Asustek did not provide an inherent solution of active cooling for the NB and VRMs.

I suppose if AMD offered a quad channel memory design and that drove a price increase and there was substantial performance that came along with it, I might be swayed. In the end though the value of a good board is how well it overclocks at least in these parts. Or spacing of the PCI-E connectors to hold four double-wide GPUs...


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i will complain..... i am willing to pay more.... but i want the features !! !


ASUS needs to make an extreme version of the crosshairV, with all the things that the maximus boards have etc...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> ASUS needs to make an extreme version of the crosshairV, with all the things that the maximus boards have etc...


Agreed. Maybe when Excavator launches?


----------



## Mega Man

+13!!!!


----------



## Devildog83

I am not sure I get it, one would be willing to pay for 16 to 32 Gbs of quad channel memory and 4 high end GPU's but not an extra $150 for the motherboard? I am with Mega, if you want those features you most likely would be willing to pay for them. If Asus does make a AMD board with them it will cost about $375 to $400 but you ain't gonna' get it for $230.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am not sure I get it, one would be willing to pay for 16 to 32 Gbs of quad channel memory and 4 high end GPU's but not an extra $150 for the motherboard? I am with Mega, if you want those features you most likely would be willing to pay for them. If Asus does make a AMD board with them it will cost about $375 to $400 but you ain't gonna' get it for $230.


dude, and extra 100bucks for the features would still be worth it, compared to a similar intel rig 200-1000 bucks more...

oh and the extreme version should have a proper 4-way layout, forgot to mention that, it'll stop the complainers about using a 4 lane slot...


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> dude, and extra 100bucks for the features would still be worth it, compared to a similar intel rig 200-1000 bucks more...
> 
> oh and the extreme version should have a proper 4-way layout, forgot to mention that, it'll stop the complainers about using a 4 lane slot...


That's what I was saying, anyone who is going to shell out the cash for 4 GPU's would not mind spending the money for a board that supports 4 of them. It would be nice if AMD would do that for the FX chips and they might still but this point you can do quad fire on it with some modifications or go intel at an much higher price. I hear some folks complain about the board being too expensive and they would never use the features it has, then others complain it doesn't have enough and they would spend more to get more. I guess you can't please anyone. To each his own I guess.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I would be more than happy to shell out $400 Aud for a high end AMD Asus board. But I cant see them doing anything until until the next AMD chipset gets released. Which probably won't happen till late next year, or whenever excavator launches.....


----------



## shampoo911

Excavator will be FM2+ or FM3... i think that amd has no future plans for a 990fx successor

Enviado desde mi LG-E975 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Excavator will be FM2+ or FM3... i think that amd has no future plans for a 990fx successor
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-E975 mediante Tapatalk


I keep hearing that but I don't think anyone knows for sure. I wouldn't put it past AMD and Asus to put out an extreme 990 board just to fill the gap there.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> [quote name="shampoo911" url="/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/6730#post_21131581"]Excavator will be FM2+ or FM3... i think that amd has no future plans for a 990fx successorEnviado desde mi LG-E975 mediante Tapatalk


 I keep hearing that but I don't think anyone knows for sure. I wouldn't put it past AMD and Asus to put out an extreme 990 board just to fill the gap there.[/QUOTE]

Well... maybe a formula-z rev2.0 with liquid cooling, pci-e 3.0 and xtreme sound 5.... it would be dandy

Finally able to use Tapatalk...


----------



## Devildog83

Yes, and 12 4 pin fan headers and 4 PCI-E 16x slots and SATA power for extra GPU power instead of molex, (a better spot would be nice) and, and, and, oh I know, the ROG connect could overclock your 4 way Quad-Fire setup too. I think it would have to be at least E-ATX.


----------



## gr8sho

Found a new stress program today. It's called Call of Duty: Ghosts.









I've never seen a PC game generate this type of CPU saturation on this class of hardware. The machine has 16GB of RAM and I saw several low memory warnings.


----------



## shampoo911

S*** got serious then.., still downloading using third world internet connection: max speed 180kbps... and im not s***ting you...

Finally able to use Tapatalk...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Excavator will be FM2+ or FM3... i think that amd has no future plans for a 990fx successor


What happened to Steamroller. Shouldn't that be coming out now?


----------



## shampoo911

Kaveri will be apu... the showcase is next week as far as i know...

Finally able to use Tapatalk...


----------



## gr8sho

I don't want an APU. Do I?

Any word on Steamroller?


----------



## mwl5apv

With Kaveri being an APU, any word on an FX CPU for all of us 990fx users? I have been holding on to my PHII waiting for a Steamroller FX chip.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> dude, and extra 100bucks for the features would still be worth it, compared to a similar intel rig 200-1000 bucks more...
> 
> oh and the extreme version should have a proper 4-way layout, forgot to mention that, it'll stop the complainers about using a 4 lane slot...


agreed, i bought a ud7 for that reason specifically !!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That's what I was saying, anyone who is going to shell out the cash for 4 GPU's would not mind spending the money for a board that supports 4 of them. It would be nice if AMD would do that for the FX chips and they might still but this point you can do quad fire on it with some modifications or go intel at an much higher price. I hear some folks complain about the board being too expensive and they would never use the features it has, then others complain it doesn't have enough and they would spend more to get more. I guess you can't please anyone. To each his own I guess.


as said ud7 does support it ! but.... yea i complain because i hate that intel gets the cool stuffs !!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I would be more than happy to shell out $400 Aud for a high end AMD Asus board. But I cant see them doing anything until until the next AMD chipset gets released. Which probably won't happen till late next year, or whenever excavator launches.....


as would i ( 400-500 usd though )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Well... maybe a formula-z rev2.0 with liquid cooling, pci-e 3.0 and xtreme sound 5.... it would be dandy
> 
> Finally able to use Tapatalk...


not really there is no native pcie 3.0 support on 990fx... so not really useful
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Yes, and 12 4 pin fan headers and 4 PCI-E 16x slots and SATA power for extra GPU power instead of molex, (a better spot would be nice) and, and, and, oh I know, the ROG connect could overclock your 4 way Quad-Fire setup too. I think it would have to be at least E-ATX.


no thanks ill keep molex iirc sata = 4.5v a on each voltage ( 1.5a per pin x 3 pin each ) molex = ~11a per pin = molex > sata, i would like them to move it to the side and or bottom ( like gigabyte did ) with a 90deg connector, middle of the board..... the designer should be shot..... just saying !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I don't want an APU. Do I?
> 
> Any word on Steamroller?


yes you do... if it is 8 core







plus fm2+ =- pcie 3.0 support native .... ( iirc ) ( at least that is my oppinion. i want am4 or fm3 hopefully with full pcie3.0 either 8x or 16x full quadfire support [email protected][email protected]!


----------



## Paul17041993

AM3+ can support pcie3.0 easily just by enabling the full HT spec...


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:
Originally Posted by Devildog83 View Post

Yes, and 12 4 pin fan headers and 4 PCI-E 16x slots and SATA power for extra GPU power instead of molex, (a better spot would be nice) and, and, and, oh I know, the ROG connect could overclock your 4 way Quad-Fire setup too. I think it would have to be at least E-ATX.

biggrin.gif
no thanks ill keep molex iirc sata = 4.5v a on each voltage ( 1.5a per pin x 3 pin each ) molex = ~11a per pin = molex > sata, i would like them to move it to the side and or bottom ( like gigabyte did ) with a 90deg connector, middle of the board..... the designer should be shot..... just saying !

Except for the molex position that whole comment was a joke, I didn't think it would be taken seriously. Sorry.







:


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> the problem could be that your overloading one of the rails .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> you get one with multiple rails you have to make sure they are evenly balanced.
> 
> I chose mine because it has such clean regulation, single rail, platinum rating and 7 year warranty, has an expensive 300AUD tag but its well worth the extra 50-100 bucks vs other options, especially if it can sit in the case for 7 years without being touched, though don't get me wrong, the first two that I RMAed had some unexpected problems that I don't think will happen again, first one was it being over-protective, second I think had a soft fuse...


We all live and learn from our mistakes. At the time that rig was put together, the Ultra PSU was I believe a first of a kind to offer a fully modular cable management design and a high efficiency rating, but as you point out turned out to debunked by subsequent independent testing. It cost around 300 USD at the time.

And when I say fully modular, even within each of the four 12V rails, the 6 and 8 pin connectors have their own independent cables, which is different than the more recent vintage Seasonic or CoolerMaster PSUs I have here where the the GPU power cables have 2 8-pin power connectors on one end but have a single connection back at the PSU. And the labeling of the connectors does not make it obvious which connector belongs to which rail. So it's easy to put the GPU and the CPU on the same rail, which I think is what was happening, and you can be a victim of ignorance not understanding the design implications of that product. And it's just a PSU!!

To your point about Seasonic, as I said I have a 750W "gold" one myself. I like it it a lot but I wanted more juice to be safe. So the brand is a good one and seems to command a higher price most of the time, and will definitely be something I look for in the future if I can get a good deal.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes you do... if it is 8 core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus fm2+ =- pcie 3.0 support native .... ( iirc ) ( at least that is my oppinion. i want am4 or fm3 hopefully with full pcie3.0 either 8x or 16x full quadfire support [email protected][email protected]!


This is probably a little OT, so apologies in advance. I'll try to tie it back to the Crosshair at the end.

I'm sure I don't understand this topic well enough. As I understand an APU, it is a combo package of a CPU and GPU. How that is appealing to a PC enthusiast is lost on me. For one, trying to jamb video logic into an already tightly packed chip real-estate can't be good. I can see the appeal in a laptop or tablet, but not in a high-end PC.

If they abandon the FX CPU architecture design, then that makes traditional desktop PC a one horse race. Not that it probably isn't one already but I have come to learn, to like and respect AMD, and to see them walk away from this market would be a sad day.

So if I had my druthers, I'd prefer my CPU to be just that and not have to be saddled with extra unwanted baggage. I'm okay with a different socket design I suppose if that's what FM2,3 or 4 means, but of course the step to that design will be steeper because you would be forced to buy a new board and processor at the same time. With the current AM3+ socket design we have now, I was able to carry over my Phenom chip until Piledriver was available, so that type of upgrade would become obsolete in the short term.

Then to take us back to Crosshair, a next generation FX architecture would require an improved chipset design and that's where the rub seems to be if 990FX becomes the end of the line. That's not to say Asus can't go back to a mixed vendor design like we had in the M2N32, but we don't even have Nvidia any longer to supply a support chipset.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> This is probably a little OT, so apologies in advance. I'll try to tie it back to the Crosshair at the end.
> 
> I'm sure I don't understand this topic well enough. As I understand an APU, it is a combo package of a CPU and GPU. How that is appealing to a PC enthusiast is lost on me. For one, trying to jamb video logic into an already tightly packed chip real-estate can't be good. I can see the appeal in a laptop or tablet, but not in a high-end PC.
> 
> If they abandon the FX CPU architecture design, then that makes traditional desktop PC a one horse race. Not that it probably isn't one already but I have come to learn, to like and respect AMD, and to see them walk away from this market would be a sad day.
> 
> So if I had my druthers, I'd prefer my CPU to be just that and not have to be saddled with extra unwanted baggage. I'm okay with a different socket design I suppose if that's what FM2,3 or 4 means, but of course the step to that design will be steeper because you would be forced to buy a new board and processor at the same time. With the current AM3+ socket design we have now, I was able to carry over my Phenom chip until Piledriver was available, so that type of upgrade would become obsolete in the short term.
> 
> Then to take us back to Crosshair, a next generation FX architecture would require an improved chipset design and that's where the rub seems to be if 990FX becomes the end of the line. That's not to say Asus can't go back to a mixed vendor design like we had in the M2N32, but we don't even have Nvidia any longer to supply a support chipset.


new architechture means new design and stuff... including socket, die size and all that... so amd SHOULD be planning something for the successor of 990FX


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Well. You would think so

Bring on the 1090FX!!!

(No idea whats its called....wild guess)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Devildog83 View Post
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and 12 4 pin fan headers and 4 PCI-E 16x slots and SATA power for extra GPU power instead of molex, (a better spot would be nice) and, and, and, oh I know, the ROG connect could overclock your 4 way Quad-Fire setup too. I think it would have to be at least E-ATX.
> 
> biggrin.gif
> no thanks ill keep molex iirc sata = 4.5v a on each voltage ( 1.5a per pin x 3 pin each ) molex = ~11a per pin = molex > sata, i would like them to move it to the side and or bottom ( like gigabyte did ) with a 90deg connector, middle of the board..... the designer should be shot..... just saying !
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the molex position that whole comment was a joke, I didn't think it would be taken seriously. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


huh? what you want me to start posting amp specs? i want my Video cards to have the most power available to them as i can + anything else on my PCIE so no, it was not a joke

sata power has less amp available then molex ( officially rated )

and i also 100% think the designer of the position of the current molex connector should be slapped, shot .... w.e.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> We all live and learn from our mistakes. At the time that rig was put together, the Ultra PSU was I believe a first of a kind to offer a fully modular cable management design and a high efficiency rating, but as you point out turned out to debunked by subsequent independent testing. It cost around 300 USD at the time.
> 
> And when I say fully modular, even within each of the four 12V rails, the 6 and 8 pin connectors have their own independent cables, which is different than the more recent vintage Seasonic or CoolerMaster PSUs I have here where the the GPU power cables have 2 8-pin power connectors on one end but have a single connection back at the PSU. And the labeling of the connectors does not make it obvious which connector belongs to which rail. So it's easy to put the GPU and the CPU on the same rail, which I think is what was happening, and you can be a victim of ignorance not understanding the design implications of that product. And it's just a PSU!!
> 
> To your point about Seasonic, as I said I have a 750W "gold" one myself. I like it it a lot but I wanted more juice to be safe. So the brand is a good one and seems to command a higher price most of the time, and will definitely be something I look for in the future if I can get a good deal.


when you do shilka is a great help! he has many threads about psus along with good or no good, and the oem of said psu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> This is probably a little OT, so apologies in advance. I'll try to tie it back to the Crosshair at the end.
> 
> I'm sure I don't understand this topic well enough. As I understand an APU, it is a combo package of a CPU and GPU. How that is appealing to a PC enthusiast is lost on me. For one, trying to jamb video logic into an already tightly packed chip real-estate can't be good. I can see the appeal in a laptop or tablet, but not in a high-end PC.
> 
> If they abandon the FX CPU architecture design, then that makes traditional desktop PC a one horse race. Not that it probably isn't one already but I have come to learn, to like and respect AMD, and to see them walk away from this market would be a sad day.
> 
> So if I had my druthers, I'd prefer my CPU to be just that and not have to be saddled with extra unwanted baggage. I'm okay with a different socket design I suppose if that's what FM2,3 or 4 means, but of course the step to that design will be steeper because you would be forced to buy a new board and processor at the same time. With the current AM3+ socket design we have now, I was able to carry over my Phenom chip until Piledriver was available, so that type of upgrade would become obsolete in the short term.
> 
> Then to take us back to Crosshair, a next generation FX architecture would require an improved chipset design and that's where the rub seems to be if 990FX becomes the end of the line. That's not to say Asus can't go back to a mixed vendor design like we had in the M2N32, but we don't even have Nvidia any longer to supply a support chipset.


not at all i thought the same. it does go over my head, so i will explain it in the terms i understand

with an apu you can take the physics off the cpu and put it to the video portion, which frees up cpu for cpu stuffs ! ( i did say simple ! ) while it still does not do any actual video processing which is done by your GPU (s)


----------



## gr8sho

That part of the chip then acts as a coprocessor. If that makes for a better "cpu" chip, then I'm okay. Since there is a significant announcement pending, will be be interesting to see the reaction of PC gurus. I may be behind in understanding this new world and how PC gamers are adapting and adopting the new architecture.


----------



## Paul17041993

the idea AMD are going into with their APUs is HSA, where the GPU and CPU cores are so tightly linked you can send code between them interchangeably with no flaws, vs the traditional system in use that requires streaming over the NB, through PCIe links that end up adding a massive amount of latency, so you see why they are working on their APUs so much now...

as a future game programmer, I greatly approve of HSA, but I do still agree we should have some form of next FX gen for AM3+, it actually makes me wonder how well you could make a superpowered APU core that has 4 steamroller modules and a decent graphics core, minus maby the display controllers (as I'm pretty sure AM3+ cant do that, they would have to reside in the NB), it would use a lot of power altogether but the performance when utilized completely could be something phenomenal...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> the idea AMD are going into with their APUs is HSA, where the GPU and CPU cores are so tightly linked you can send code between them interchangeably with no flaws, vs the traditional system in use that requires streaming over the NB, through PCIe links that end up adding a massive amount of latency, so you see why they are working on their APUs so much now...
> 
> as a future game programmer, I greatly approve of HSA, but I do still agree we should have some form of next FX gen for AM3+, it actually makes me wonder how well you could make a superpowered APU core that has 4 steamroller modules and a decent graphics core, minus maby the display controllers (as I'm pretty sure AM3+ cant do that, they would have to reside in the NB), it would use a lot of power altogether but the performance when utilized completely could be something phenomenal...


yea thats it!!!

i have to say though idc about power. i am not a "environmentalist" ( use the term lightly as most negative impacts on the environment have been dis-proven horribly ) bring it, i say bring 500w tdp !!!!!!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea thats it!!!
> 
> i have to say though idc about power. i am not a "environmentalist" ( use the term lightly as most negative impacts on the environment have been dis-proven horribly ) bring it, i say bring 500w tdp !!!!!!


290X core, 16 steamroller modules, 500W TDP... chip larger then the socket fits... ~6TFLOP total power available as a "CPU"...



edit; oh and physics scores of 200,000


----------



## Mega Man

you forgot octo channel mem


----------



## Paul17041993

nah pretty sure 6000MHz dual channel DDR3 would be fine...


----------



## Mega Man

32 cores... needs octo channel !


----------



## gr8sho

These "what-if" discussions are pretty entertaining.









I do understand that more tightly coupling CPU and GPU can make for better processing power.

I'm just trying to see here if our present platform has reached end of life and if AMD is essentially done with this traditional style of architecture. Since they just released a new GPU card, and if I read the previous posts correctly utilizes Steamroller cores already, why not extend the existing architecture plafform. I'm at a loss. Anyway, I will probably end up buying a Z board for myself...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I won't buy a Z board until AMD make an official statement saying they won't be producing another AM3/+ socket motherboard


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I won't buy a Z board until AMD make an official statement saying they won't be producing another AM3/+ socket motherboard


I think we all should know there plans in a week or so.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I think we all should know there plans in a week or so.


Hopefully it's all good news....


----------



## Devildog83

huh? what you want me to start posting amp specs? i want my Video cards to have the most power available to them as i can + anything else on my PCIE so no, it was not a joke

sata power has less amp available then molex ( officially rated )

and i also 100% think the designer of the position of the current molex connector should be slapped, shot .... w.e.

Mega, what I said about using SATA and 12-4 pin connectors and 4 x PCI_E 16x slots was a joke. I get that SATA doesn't have as much power. The only thing that was realistic in my statement was the dumb position of the molex connector. If I would have said they needed add a plug in for a single cup coffee maker maybe everyone would have understood I was kidding. I don't need you to post amp specs, I get it. Maybe my sense of humor is just a bit off, I dunno, I guess I will save the jokes for less serious threads. Sorry.


----------



## gr8sho

It's always bothered me too how the 4-pin Molex is so intrusive in where it was placed on the board. There's just no good way to route those wires and make the install look as neat as it could. But then again I had to route additional power to that area because of the spot fan for the NB. These are minor annoyances for sure. All good tongue-in-cheek humor.

It's funny now that I look at the installation I could power the 80mm fan off the tap in the Molex power cable. I have plenty of converters laying around to do that and it would free up a fan header position on the mainboard, although I would lose ability to monitor fan speed The additional Molex connector is located just below the Corsair water-block if you look carefully.


----------



## Paul17041993

the molex connecter is in a absolutely horrible spot, in my case I have to drape it across from the top end of the board and under a massive radiator, of which is a pain to bolt back in if the connectors are not sitting flat enough, really it should be more towards the back end of the board, near the RAM or motherboard power...

as for the life of AM3+, I think it would still have a lot of life unless they make a higher powered version of the FM2+ socket, as said socket I'm pretty sure doesn't have the full HT spec available for allowing large crossfire setups etc...

kinda like what i said before, they could make chips with the graphics core in them, but have the display controllers inside the NB, kinda like how they used to be (the gpu core was also in the NB then), this would allow for HSA and the ability for AM3+ to support integrated graphics, of which would be optional depending on the chipsets you get, pretty sure it would work perfectly too as you would only need to stream the buffers from the core in the cpu to the controller in the NB, similar to how you can stream them into an intel graphics core (lots of laptops do this these days).


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> huh? what you want me to start posting amp specs? i want my Video cards to have the most power available to them as i can + anything else on my PCIE so no, it was not a joke
> 
> sata power has less amp available then molex ( officially rated )
> 
> and i also 100% think the designer of the position of the current molex connector should be slapped, shot .... w.e.
> 
> Mega, what I said about using SATA and 12-4 pin connectors and 4 x PCI_E 16x slots was a joke. I get that SATA doesn't have as much power. The only thing that was realistic in my statement was the dumb position of the molex connector. If I would have said they needed add a plug in for a single cup coffee maker maybe everyone would have understood I was kidding. I don't need you to post amp specs, I get it. Maybe my sense of humor is just a bit off, I dunno, I guess I will save the jokes for less serious threads. Sorry.


it was not you i am just lost apparently, the way you quoted me made me think you were talking about my post,,,, sorry !


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it was not you i am just lost apparently, the way you quoted me made me think you were talking about my post,,,, sorry !


Not to worry, I think I just throw people off sometimes with my strange sense of humor. Keep smiling.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> The additional Molex connector is located just below the Corsair water-block if you look carefully.


Here's what the Z looks like


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I feel your pain. That looks like an after thought.
Forget the slap, someone needs a good


----------



## gr8sho

Tight quarters indeed. It's a bit tough to tell from the angle, but if you needed to use it it looks like you could. The original V also has the connector in the same spot. I suppose there may be a valid reason for placing the connector there which would be to bring the power as close to the PCI-E connectors as possible. I just wish it was closer to an accessible edge of the board.

What I was showing in my picture is the power cable that goes to the Molex board connector, routed from the right-hand side of the board. It seemed to be the easiest way to route the wiring and have it run alongside the GPU card. The cable has an additional connector and that's what I was pointing out. The only good that can come of it is I could use it to feed that fan I have if I chose to and in so doing would eliminate a wiring run across the board.


----------



## The Sandman

Sorry man, I just caught that. My bad.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

I'm still not seeing anything worth upgrading for.


----------



## gr8sho

The Z board has a nicer layout than the original and some modest enhancements. However in the OC department I think the two boards are on par.

I may pull the trigger for myself only because I have a need to get another machine built here.


----------



## Noobism

Having a problem with my board, sometimes after closing say a youtube video. I'll get a 2-3s beep from the board. Only will stop once I restart the pc. Anyone have any problems like this?

Edit: turn down the volume and you won't hear it. Possible bad realtek drivers?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobism*
> 
> Having a problem with my board, sometimes after closing say a youtube video. I'll get a 2-3s beep from the board. Only will stop once I restart the pc. Anyone have any problems like this?
> 
> Edit: turn down the volume and you won't hear it. Possible bad realtek drivers?


yea sounds like a sound driver bug, not too sure why, you have hardware acceleration on?

thinking the wrong topic, yea the sound on this board isn't brilliant, what drivers you running?


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> yea sounds like a sound driver bug, not too sure why, you have hardware acceleration on?
> 
> thinking the wrong topic, yea the sound on this board isn't brilliant, what drivers you running?


Driver Version is 6.0.1.6699. I did install them from the CD provided with the board


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobism*
> 
> Driver Version is 6.0.1.6699. I did install them from the CD provided with the board


yea that's probably the reason, you should check the ASUS site for if they have an updated version, which they usually do, not sure if you'll get a better result though...

with my non-Z I just got fed up with the crap onboard audio and its impossible bugs and just grabbed an X-Fi Forte, been enjoying it ever since.


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> yea that's probably the reason, you should check the ASUS site for if they have an updated version, which they usually do, not sure if you'll get a better result though...
> 
> with my non-Z I just got fed up with the crap onboard audio and its impossible bugs and just grabbed an X-Fi Forte, been enjoying it ever since.


Ya this issue has only happened twice, but will update the driver when I get home from work. And if need be I have a sound card that can be installed









I just thought the onboard audio was suppose to be good lol.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobism*
> 
> Ya this issue has only happened twice, but will update the driver when I get home from work. And if need be I have a sound card that can be installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought the onboard audio was suppose to be good lol.


That's one of the great things about the sound on the Z, sure it's $230 but you would have to spend a good chunk of money to get the sound this board comes with. Deduct the price of a good sound card an you are below Saberkitty prices.


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That's one of the great things about the sound on the Z, sure it's $230 but you would have to spend a good chunk of money to get the sound this board comes with. Deduct the price of a good sound card an you are below Saberkitty prices.


Oh I agree, I love the board. And if this issue is fixed with the latest driver then all is good. Like I said has only happened twice in 2 weeks


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobism*
> 
> Ya this issue has only happened twice, but will update the driver when I get home from work. And if need be I have a sound card that can be installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought the onboard audio was suppose to be good lol.


Honestly I have never heard of the issue you are having. I hope the driver fixes it. Are you using optical out, analog or HDMI out for sound?


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Honestly I have never heard of the issue you are having. I hope the driver fixes it. Are you using optical out, analog or HDMI out for sound?


I believe its analog (green speaker jack)


----------



## gr8sho

If the Z also uses Realtek, you can also try using the latest driver off their website.
.
My board kicks out a hiss from the analog output when shutting down. I haven't been able to cure it but it's not a crisis in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobism*
> 
> Driver Version is 6.0.1.6699. I did install them from the CD provided with the board


General rule is to always upgrade drivers. By the time the bits are finished printing on the CD, the code on it is obsolete.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> If the Z also uses Realtek, you can also try using the latest driver off their website.
> .
> My board kicks out a hiss from the analog output when shutting down. I haven't been able to cure it but it's not a crisis in the grand scheme of things.


I don't know if it's Realtek, It's called Supreme FX III. I will check it out. They appear to be Realtek drivers.


----------



## gr8sho

I just thought I'd cross-post this because someone was asking recently about latest Piledriver release from AMD and potential compatibility with original Crosshair V Formula.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?39513-Pointing-out-a-Late-Fact-Crosshair-V-Amd-9000-Series-CPU&country=&status=

You will also note the world record is held by an FX8350 on the non-Z Crosshair V.

The guy that did the work is super nice over on the ROG boards.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I just thought I'd cross-post this because someone was asking recently about latest Piledriver release from AMD and potential compatibility with original Crosshair V Formula.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?39513-Pointing-out-a-Late-Fact-Crosshair-V-Amd-9000-Series-CPU&country=&status=
> 
> You will also note the world record is held by an FX8350 on the non-Z Crosshair V.
> 
> The guy that did the work is super nice over on the ROG boards.


Go figure, i just bought an 8350 because i couldn't get confirmation anywhere about this.

nice job on the find btw, I hope my 8350 is a good clocker......


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> General rule is to always upgrade drivers. By the time the bits are finished printing on the CD, the code on it is obsolete.


Haha ya I usually do. But I got lazy after work


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Go figure, i just bought an 8350 because i couldn't get confirmation anywhere about this.
> 
> nice job on the find btw, I hope my 8350 is a good clocker......


In general I would say it's nothing that a lotta volts and extra good cooling can't overcome. And you have the right board to work with!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> In general I would say it's nothing that a lotta volts and extra good cooling can't overcome. And you have the right board to work with!


Well 5Ghz is the target i want to hit, i'd be happy with 4.8 but 5Ghz just sounds better


----------



## gr8sho

Here's the problem. To get there and be stable, you may have to apply as much as 1.6V to the chip depending on how well that particular part was sorted. The applied voltage seems to increase almost exponentially to keep the chip happy.

Stable here means multiple error free hours of Prime95 or IBT AVX or ideally both. That's why so many of us stay below 5GHz.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Of course, if i can hit 5Ghz stable i'll stay there for benches etc but drop it back down to 4.8 for gaming and regular work.


----------



## gr8sho

Is your sig correct in that you're using a stock cooler? You may be gambling a bit much there.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Corsair H100i is on the way with my 8350, should expect it on Monday or Tuesday

Also looking at a Custom Dual Loop later on down the track


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Corsair H100i is on the way with my 8350, should expect it on Monday or Tuesday
> 
> Also looking at a Custom Dual Loop later on down the track


I wouldn't count on getting 5.0 Ghz stable with an H100i, you just plain need too much voltage which in turn creates more heat than it can handle. I do run all day every day @ 4.8 Ghz and even run some bench's on occasion @ 4.9 but not prime for hours. 4.9 needs 1.55v or more and it's just too hot. A full loop at a ton of volts is the only way to really cross the 5.0Ghz threshold. I did pass 10 runs of IBT on very high @ 4.8 along with bench's like Heaven and Cinebench R15 at max settings with no issues.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Not counting on it but i'm gonna give it a go, if i can't hit it then i can't hit it.

i'm just after a speed increase for now.....wish i knew about the FX-9xxx series being able to fit these mobos before though.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Not counting on it but i'm gonna give it a go, if i can't hit it then i can't hit it.
> 
> i'm just after a speed increase for now.....wish i knew about the FX-9xxx series being able to fit these mobos before though.


The 9xxx series will definitely work on these boards. Z or non.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I wouldn't count on getting 5.0 Ghz stable with an H100i, you just plain need too much voltage which in turn creates more heat than it can handle. I do run all day every day @ 4.8 Ghz and even run some bench's on occasion @ 4.9 but not prime for hours. 4.9 needs 1.55v or more and it's just too hot. A full loop at a ton of volts is the only way to really cross the 5.0Ghz threshold. I did pass 10 runs of IBT on very high @ 4.8 along with bench's like Heaven and Cinebench R15 at max settings with no issues.


I agree 100%. You'll need more than a H100i to get 4.8+ nicely stabilized.
I've seen a few posts claiming H100i at this level but from what I've personally witnessed with my 1236 bin chip it isn't very likely unless you live in the arctic,
or have a rare chip and a very loud rig due to crazy high fan rpm's.

Check my sig rig, I know what it takes to cool a 8350.
All my OC's are 24 hr prime95 stable, IBT AVX max for 20 runs, and a bunch more. Look around there aren't to many able to prove this claim.
It's not easy but definitely can be done, I just have very strong doubts about the H100i running much of a long term stability test at this level.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Sorry, replies from me will take a while now (net just got capped, 64kbps ftw!!)

As i said before, 5Ghz is my target and if i can't hit it with what i have then i won't be bothered by it that much. the next upgrade will be a water loop and after who knows? all depends on what AMD annouces next in the CPU Line-up.

I'm mainly a Gamer so even 4.8 will be plenty fast enough for me and as for the FX-9xxx series fitting the Non-Z version i was told by Asus that they wouldn't and couldn't find any evidence to the contrary apart from gr8sho's post earlier and I've already ordered my 8350 anyways so i'll stick with it for now.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Sorry, replies from me will take a while now (net just got capped, 64kbps ftw!!)
> 
> As i said before, 5Ghz is my target and if i can't hit it with what i have then i won't be bothered by it that much. the next upgrade will be a water loop and after who knows? all depends on what AMD annouces next in the CPU Line-up.
> 
> I'm mainly a Gamer so even 4.8 will be plenty fast enough for me and as for the FX-9xxx series fitting the Non-Z version i was told by Asus that they wouldn't and couldn't find any evidence to the contrary apart from gr8sho's post earlier and I've already ordered my 8350 anyways so i'll stick with it for now.


It could be something to do with the 200w TDP but it's still just an 8350. Congrats on the 8350 and yes 4.8 is great for games and W/C will get you there when you do that. Have fun with the build!!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I wouldn't count on getting 5.0 Ghz stable with an H100i, you just plain need too much voltage which in turn creates more heat than it can handle. I do run all day every day @ 4.8 Ghz and even run some bench's on occasion @ 4.9 but not prime for hours. 4.9 needs 1.55v or more and it's just too hot. A full loop at a ton of volts is the only way to really cross the 5.0Ghz threshold. I did pass 10 runs of IBT on very high @ 4.8 along with bench's like Heaven and Cinebench R15 at max settings with no issues.[/quote
> 
> Not quite accurate.The Swiftech H320 or H220 can get you to 5 GHZ if your chip will permit it. Most, but Not all chips, will get you to 5 on water.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I wouldn't count on getting 5.0 Ghz stable with an H100i, you just plain need too much voltage which in turn creates more heat than it can handle. I do run all day every day @ 4.8 Ghz and even run some bench's on occasion @ 4.9 but not prime for hours. 4.9 needs 1.55v or more and it's just too hot. A full loop at a ton of volts is the only way to really cross the 5.0Ghz threshold. I did pass 10 runs of IBT on very high @ 4.8 along with bench's like Heaven and Cinebench R15 at max settings with no issues.[/quote
> 
> Not quite accurate.The Swiftech H320 or H220 can get you to 5 GHZ if your chip will permit it. Most, but Not all chips, will get you to 5 on water.
Click to expand...

...how do you keep managing to delete the "]"...?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> ...how do you keep managing to delete the "]"...?


I am not deleting anything. I hit quote and start my reply after a couple of carriage returns. I know not what you are speaking about.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> ...how do you keep managing to delete the "]"...?[/quote
> 
> Dude what are you talking about?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I am not deleting anything. I hit quote and start my reply after a couple of carriage returns. I know not what you are speaking about.[/quote
> 
> test]


hm, even if typing inside the closing block, the end "]" is still there, somehow its being deleted...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I agree 100%. You'll need more than a H100i to get 4.8+ nicely stabilized.
> I've seen a few posts claiming H100i at this level but from what I've personally witnessed with my 1236 bin chip it isn't very likely unless you live in the arctic,
> or have a rare chip and a very loud rig due to crazy high fan rpm's.
> 
> Check my sig rig, I know what it takes to cool a 8350.
> All my OC's are 24 hr prime95 stable, IBT AVX max for 20 runs, and a bunch more. Look around there aren't to many able to prove this claim.
> It's not easy but definitely can be done, I just have very strong doubts about the H100i running much of a long term stability test at this level.


Before I start into this, I want say up front that in no way am I trying to represent an AIO closed loop system like an H100 to be on the same level as a custom loop.

When I had FSB at 250, I was able to do some 20 pass IBT AVX runs at 4.8 and 3 plus hours of Prime 95. Granted that's not 24 hours. During these runs, temps were in the low 60s IIRC with Vcore up at 1.525V.

In your case you would be able to achieve the same results with much lower temps. I believe we have the same bin chip.

What's changed now in my case is the RAM is moved from 1600MHz Snipers to 2400MHz TridentX, and FSB running at 300MHz. I have yet to profile this thoroughly, but I have done some IBT AVX runs. It's possible the extra strain on IMC may make this version of the system less stable. I'm pretty sure the CPU-NB and HT Bus are running at 2700MHz now which is the highest I've ever been able to run. I could back those down a notch if they turn out to cause problems, but I won't hide the fact that I want that CPU-NB interface to run as fast as it can.

I can probably be talked into attempting 20 pass of IBT AVX or a few hours of Prime, but I don't think I have the patience to go a full 24 hours.

Also want to respond to the crazy high fan rpm comment. My H100i has four fans capable of 2600RPMs. The fan profile I use will spin them to max at 60C. So yes a bit on the loud side considering when I do the bench runs I have the side panels off. I don't know if this is the best thermal scenario, but my thinking was I wanted to make sure the air getting into the radiator was room temperature and not in any way warmed up by internal components.

So to sum this up, with the hardware I have, goal is to solve for CPU temp of around 60C and see what the fastest stable run is. I believe 4.8 is there or very close with the thermal target in mind.

Also to the best of my knowledge, the system has never crashed due to CPU running at this speed. This also includes a significant amount of time playing CoD Ghost, which has to be the most severe application I've ever ran. I say this because not only is the CPU maxed for all 8 cores, the GPUs are also saturated as is the RAM. The game has memory leaks up the wazoo. System was stable for all the time played, although I won't play the game further until I see IW fix their game, assuming they are capable of doing it.

BTW, I do hope your rig can push past 5.0GHz.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I am not deleting anything. I hit quote and start my reply after a couple of carriage returns. I know not what you are speaking about.


Try viewing the thread through Firefox or IE. You'll see what everyone is talking about. Because of the way your post is saved to the server, the entire post looks like a quote instead of a quote and a response.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Before I start into this,
> 
> -snip-
> 
> BTW, I do hope your rig can push past 5.0GHz.


Thanks for that info, as i said before 5Ghz is the goal and i would like to hit it but if i don't then i'm not going to be disheartened by it, I managed a 1Ghz overclock on this 8150 and i would be happy if i did the same on an 8350.

Will post back when i get it up and going


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Try viewing the thread through Firefox or IE. You'll see what everyone is talking about. Because of the way your post is saved to the server, the entire post looks like a quote instead of a quote and a response.


I do use mobile Firefox for Tablets. I see the issue but I did not delete any quotes marks. It could be some bug in this specialized Firefox version.


----------



## gr8sho

I always have trouble locating a link for IBT AVX. While you're waiting for everything to come together, I would try to locate that and also latest version of Prime95, or whatever tools you plan to use to decide what overclock you will settle on.

One other thing, and I believe this is conventional wisdom on our boards, you will get better overclocking results using only the red DIMM slots.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I do use mobile Firefox for Tablets. I see the issue but I did not delete any quotes marks. It could be some bug in this specialized Firefox version.


This one was perfect!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I do use mobile Firefox for Tablets. I see the issue but I did not delete any quotes marks. It could be some bug in this specialized Firefox version.


quote marks...? or you mean to say your missing the [ and ] chars entirely...?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I always have trouble locating a link for IBT AVX. While you're waiting for everything to come together, I would try to locate that and also latest version of Prime95, or whatever tools you plan to use to decide what overclock you will settle on.
> 
> One other thing, and I believe this is conventional wisdom on our boards, you will get better overclocking results using only the red DIMM slots.


the opening post in the 83xx thread in my sig has it


----------



## gr8sho

Any idea why it's so hard to locate with google? Even the author's website doesn't seem to mention it.


----------



## Mega Man

nope


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Any idea why it's so hard to locate with google? Even the author's website doesn't seem to mention it.


tbh Ive found google spits out too much garbage over the past few years, Ive actually been using bing a lot...

here's IBT and prime though;
http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/intelburntest.html
http://www.overclock.net/t/137251/prime95


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> tbh Ive found google spits out too much garbage over the past few years, Ive actually been using bing a lot...
> 
> here's IBT and prime though;
> http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/intelburntest.html
> http://www.overclock.net/t/137251/prime95


Well hows that for awesome?

just got my 8350 installed and running and first post i see is this.

Thanks!!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> tbh Ive found google spits out too much garbage over the past few years, Ive actually been using bing a lot...
> 
> here's IBT and prime though;
> http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/intelburntest.html
> http://www.overclock.net/t/137251/prime95


The majorgeeks link only gives you the non-AVX version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well hows that for awesome?
> 
> just got my 8350 installed and running and first post i see is this.
> 
> Thanks!!


Get the version Megaman has linked. If you can't find it, PM me and I'll see about emailing it to you.


----------



## X-Alt

Well, I have had a CHVF-Z and Corsair Vengeance Pro [email protected] (downclocked from 2000) for a week now and when entering the BIOS quickly after shutting down, I get a q-code 66, which seems to be a RAM related issue. I am a neat freak, is it just the CHVF-Z being picky? I ran memtest and it is all fine though.

Edit: Moved to the red slots and secured it firmly, no memtest errors either and the BIOS is easily accessible even after quick shutdowns and startups. So it is prob just being picky. Anyways, my CHVF-Z..


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Well, I have had a CHVF-Z and Corsair Vengeance Pro [email protected] (downclocked from 2000) for a week now and when entering the BIOS quickly after shutting down, I get a q-code 66, which seems to be a RAM related issue. I am a neat freak, is it just the CHVF-Z being picky? I ran memtest and it is all fine though.
> 
> Edit: Moved to the red slots and secured it firmly, no memtest errors either and the BIOS is easily accessible even after quick shutdowns and startups. So it is prob just being picky. Anyways, my CHVF-Z..


yea only the red slots should be used if you only have 2 sticks, not too sure why it would error out after a quick shutdown though, must be some memory state that doesn't get refreshed correctly if you use the black slots...


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> yea only the red slots should be used if you only have 2 sticks, not too sure why it would error out after a quick shutdown though, must be some memory state that doesn't get refreshed correctly if you use the black slots...


Well, all is good, now back to Battlefield 4


----------



## glenquagmire

need some help here on my CVFZ. I bought a waterblock for this board (yes correct model) and trying to figure out, what do I do on the back side of the board?

When I removed the old block (stock one) there were two small back plates covering the chips on the back. Now when installing the EK water block, the holes line up, but the small back plates do not seem to mount to the EK block. Are the back chips supposed to be covered???? The stock back plates don't mount to the EK block.

Help


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> need some help here on my CVFZ. I bought a waterblock for this board (yes correct model) and trying to figure out, what do I do on the back side of the board?
> 
> When I removed the old block (stock one) there were two small back plates covering the chips on the back. Now when installing the EK water block, the holes line up, but the small back plates do not seem to mount to the EK block. Are the back chips supposed to be covered???? The stock back plates don't mount to the EK block.
> 
> Help


Step 2.
says back plates MUST be removed.

Yes they run naked.
Why not let the air get to them rather than holding in the heat with a steal plate?

Back plate is only run with stock HS's.
The EK setup is rigid enough it doesn't need a bulky back plate.


----------



## glenquagmire

add to rep!!!

Also, what is/was the best method for CPU thermal paste application?? I did the credit card version before but people said thats not the best way.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> add to rep!!!
> 
> Also, what is/was the best method for CPU thermal paste application?? I did the credit card version before but people said thats not the best way.


I recommend/use IC Diamond and pea size drop method.
Works 3 to 4 degrees cooler over previous AS5 using spread method that I used for years.


----------



## glenquagmire

yep I got the IC 24k.

So drop a pea in the center and massage around with the block or just pea and compress?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> yep I got the IC 24k.
> 
> So drop a pea in the center and massage around with the block or just pea and compress?


Pea size drop and compress for me.


----------



## glenquagmire

Great I will try that. Thanks


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> need some help here on my CVFZ. I bought a waterblock for this board (yes correct model) and trying to figure out, what do I do on the back side of the board?
> step 1
> read all directions
> step2
> ????
> step 3
> profit !


----------



## Paul17041993

well, so with summer heat here, playing minecraft, noticed my cpu temp was at 75C...

so I proceed to enter BIOS and look at the fan settings, to my shock it was set to 20% @70C... I don't even know how this could have been... is this a default value or something...? cause I can assure you I would never do something as stupid as that, especially on a closed loop watercooler...

anyone else experienced or heard this happening before...? not using any asus software, "fresh" 8.1 install, shes running nice and cold now but this shear event has now made me very skeptical of this board...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Well i can't even get Corsair link to work atm, but the Chillcontrol software i had before worked a treat.......and that summer heat, very limiting on the OC potential atm

btw, i hit 4.8Ghz and i've run Prime 95 for 4 hours all good, just going to run IBT in a couple days time when i can actually sit and watch it.


----------



## gr8sho

Probably no need to sit and watch. Remember you want to run on Maximum to exercise all memory. 20 passes will take a long time. Make sure you watch at least the first pass to ensure the calculation is correct.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> well, so with summer heat here, playing minecraft, noticed my cpu temp was at 75C...
> 
> so I proceed to enter BIOS and look at the fan settings, to my shock it was set to 20% @70C... I don't even know how this could have been... is this a default value or something...? cause I can assure you I would never do something as stupid as that, especially on a closed loop watercooler...
> 
> anyone else experienced or heard this happening before...? not using any asus software, "fresh" 8.1 install, shes running nice and cold now but this shear event has now made me very skeptical of this board...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well i can't even get Corsair link to work atm, but the Chillcontrol software i had before worked a treat.......and that summer heat, very limiting on the OC potential atm
> 
> btw, i hit 4.8Ghz and i've run Prime 95 for 4 hours all good, just going to run IBT in a couple days time when i can actually sit and watch it.


What I will add for you guys is that I do not allow any control by BIOS over the CPU fans. This effectively would operate the fans at full speed.

In the case of the H100i, the hardware has an integrated fan speed controller connected to the system via USB. Corsairlink can manage fan speed as a function of CPU temp. I find this to be a very effective method of controlling RPMs and noise when the machine is say in idle state versus running a bench test or gaming. This is probably more important in my case because I'm using four high speed RPM fans and at full tilt give a decent howl. No need to have that happen all the time.

When doing a custom loop, I would love to emulate this same capability rather than depend on manual operation. I know I could use AISuite to do the job off the fan connection headers, but for many reasons I really don't like running the software. I will caveat this by saying I have not tried version 3.


----------



## Devildog83

Agreed gr8sho,

The corsair link works well for the radiator fans and I was even using the extra 2 fan headers for other fans on my HDD cages until the connector came apart. I will not install AI suite again because it slowed my boot time by almost 2 minutes. I just run all of my other fans at full speed and it's not too loud at all. As far as a full w/c loop and fans for it, if I ever do that I will just buy a fan controller and use that to control heat.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> What I will add for you guys is that I do not allow any control by BIOS over the CPU fans. This effectively would operate the fans at full speed.
> 
> In the case of the H100i, the hardware has an integrated fan speed controller connected to the system via USB. Corsairlink can manage fan speed as a function of CPU temp. I find this to be a very effective method of controlling RPMs and noise when the machine is say in idle state versus running a bench test or gaming. This is probably more important in my case because I'm using four high speed RPM fans and at full tilt give a decent howl. No need to have that happen all the time.
> 
> When doing a custom loop, I would love to emulate this same capability rather than depend on manual operation. I know I could use AISuite to do the job off the fan connection headers, but for many reasons I really don't like running the software. I will caveat this by saying I have not tried version 3.


well yea, dedicated hardware controllers such as the ones in the corsair pumps are always better then motherboard ones, though my thermaltake doesn't have one so it uses the motherboard (pump via an opt header, so its always at full tilt), which is alright, just not incredibly accurate and the temp of the socket is usually some 10C colder then the actual core...

when I eventually get to a proper water loop, I'll be using thermal plugs on the radiator and a dedicated controller.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

When I say Link isnt working I mean its not showing the h100i in it at all. Pump and fans are working fine and cooling but I cant get an accurate reading on the CPU temp...starts at 14c then will jump to 25c instantly. Ill do so messing about on Friday with the headers and such.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> When I say Link isnt working I mean its not showing the h100i in it at all. Pump and fans are working fine and cooling but I cant get an accurate reading on the CPU temp...starts at 14c then will jump to 25c instantly. Ill do so messing about on Friday with the headers and such.


Try deleting the program and downloading the newest if you haven't. Link had always had issues showing CPU temp accurate just ignore it. I have had to reinstall several times until I got the latest update. Also like HWinfo64, the cpu temp is going to fluctuate until under load.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> When I say Link isnt working I mean its not showing the h100i in it at all. Pump and fans are working fine and cooling but I cant get an accurate reading on the CPU temp...starts at 14c then will jump to 25c instantly. Ill do so messing about on Friday with the headers and such.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Try deleting the program and downloading the newest if you haven't. Link had always had issues showing CPU temp accurate just ignore it. I have had to reinstall several times until I got the latest update. Also like HWinfo64, the cpu temp is going to fluctuate until under load.


does said controller have much accuracy or is this just a software thing? could be possible that its only in some 10C steps (or 10-20F steps) that it works at, these things don't *need* much accuracy at all, in fact the motherboard sensors in my laptop are only in some 15C steps...

and yea temps usually fluctuate due to the size of the block, larger block will cause less variance (graphics for example), but its generally why you should run your pumps at constant values and never let them run too slow or she might boil (so to speak) quicker then it can react.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Ive uninstalled and reinstalled several times and link wont show any data at all. Temps, rpm.....nothing, ive tried different usb headers and even plugged it into the back using a micro usb to usb cable.....


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ive uninstalled and reinstalled several times and link wont show any data at all. Temps, rpm.....nothing, ive tried different usb headers and even plugged it into the back using a micro usb to usb cable.....


The profiles get saved even if you uninstall. When you uninstall try searching for all files related to corsair link and deleting them then reboot before you reinstall. Otherwise it will look the same every time.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Ahh.....that makes sense. Why can't it be simple for once?

Ill run through it again tonight when I finish work. Cheers for the info


----------



## X-Alt

Well, looks like my CHVF-Z was just being picky on RAM, as with 99% of them. Unless my RAM is set to 1333, I will get a Q-Code 66 upon restart (RAM is seated firmly, red slot, all 8GBs are recognized, no MemTest errors, etc) and have to press the power button to complete the restart procedure but that is a small tradeoff for the great looks. Mystery solved and RAM is back up to DDR3-2005


----------



## Liranan

My board was experiencing strange issues with my RAM sticks. It was seeing the sticks in slots 3 and 4 but it wasn't booting with them, only slots 1 and 2 worked. Thanks to a poster in the 840 SSD club I found that the problem was that three CPU pins were dirty. After cleaning the pins I'm back to running dual channel.

Beautiful board and I really love it, just needs an FX8320 to make it stretch its legs as this 955BE of mine can't OC more than 3.5GHz without needing over 1.4V and producing excessive heat just for an extra 100MHz.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> When I say Link isnt working I mean its not showing the h100i in it at all. Pump and fans are working fine and cooling but I cant get an accurate reading on the CPU temp...starts at 14c then will jump to 25c instantly. Ill do so messing about on Friday with the headers and such.


You may want to post on the Corsair boards for additional help.

I had to finagle with the USB dongle a number of times to get Windoge to see the hardware correctly. Also note that the H100i does have upgradable firmware, so make sure you have that up to date. If you update CorsairLink software, it is said you have to wipe out all remnants of the previous install including any saved profiles.

The installation specifically states you have to plug into a USB header, but I've gotten it to work fine by using a micro-USB to standard USB cable because I didn't want to give the header connector for the front panel connections.

I bought a first issue release of the "i", so I missed out on the PWM fans. Maybe you have them. The original fans spin up to 2600RPMs, but last time I looked, you couldn't buy these fans from Corsair directly, so if you want to do P/P on the radiator, you would need to buy matching fans, but not none of the fans in the SP line ran at the higher RPMs. I like the higher RPM ones because they knock a few degrees off the top temps.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Ive read a fair few threads with people having this problem.

ill do a full wipe of link tonight and see what happens with it. I also tried different usb headers as well but nothing......hopefully wiping it all will fix it.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> You may want to post on the Corsair boards for additional help.
> 
> I had to finagle with the USB dongle a number of times to get Windoge to see the hardware correctly. Also note that the H100i does have upgradable firmware, so make sure you have that up to date. If you update CorsairLink software, it is said you have to wipe out all remnants of the previous install including any saved profiles.
> 
> The installation specifically states you have to plug into a USB header, but I've gotten it to work fine by using a micro-USB to standard USB cable because I didn't want to give the header connector for the front panel connections.
> 
> I bought a first issue release of the "i", so I missed out on the PWM fans. Maybe you have them. The original fans spin up to 2600RPMs, but last time I looked, you couldn't buy these fans from Corsair directly, so if you want to do P/P on the radiator, you would need to buy matching fans, but not none of the fans in the SP line ran at the higher RPMs. I like the higher RPM ones because they knock a few degrees off the top temps.


I have the SP 120 PWM's and they are 2350 RPM unlike the 2700 RPM fans that came with the H100i. They do very well and do make less noise.Unless i run P95 I never get to 60C on the CPU.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> What I will add for you guys is that I do not allow any control by BIOS over the CPU fans. This effectively would operate the fans at full speed.
> 
> In the case of the H100i, the hardware has an integrated fan speed controller connected to the system via USB. Corsairlink can manage fan speed as a function of CPU temp. I find this to be a very effective method of controlling RPMs and noise when the machine is say in idle state versus running a bench test or gaming. This is probably more important in my case because I'm using four high speed RPM fans and at full tilt give a decent howl. No need to have that happen all the time.
> 
> When doing a custom loop, I would love to emulate this same capability rather than depend on manual operation. I know I could use AISuite to do the job off the fan connection headers, but for many reasons I really don't like running the software. I will caveat this by saying I have not tried version 3.
> 
> 
> 
> well yea, dedicated hardware controllers such as the ones in the corsair pumps are always better then motherboard ones, though my thermaltake doesn't have one so it uses the motherboard (pump via an opt header, so its always at full tilt), which is alright, just not incredibly accurate and the temp of the socket is usually some 10C colder then the actual core...
> 
> when I eventually get to a proper water loop, I'll be using thermal plugs on the radiator and a dedicated controller.
Click to expand...

you need to look into the aquacomputer 5/6 ( i would recommend a 6 )
has its own cpu so even if your pc freezes it still works. can use both external and internal ( IE build into the mobo / gpu ) sensors ... and most flexibility out there.... granted support in ENG is low but that is why we have shoggy!!!

custom profiles are what it excels at too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> When I say Link isnt working I mean its not showing the h100i in it at all. Pump and fans are working fine and cooling but I cant get an accurate reading on the CPU temp...starts at 14c then will jump to 25c instantly. Ill do so messing about on Friday with the headers and such.
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to post on the Corsair boards for additional help.
> 
> I had to finagle with the USB dongle a number of times to get Windoge to see the hardware correctly. Also note that the H100i does have upgradable firmware, so make sure you have that up to date. If you update CorsairLink software, it is said you have to wipe out all remnants of the previous install including any saved profiles.
> 
> The installation specifically states you have to plug into a USB header, but I've gotten it to work fine by using a micro-USB to standard USB cable because I didn't want to give the header connector for the front panel connections.
> 
> I bought a first issue release of the "i", so I missed out on the PWM fans. Maybe you have them. The original fans spin up to 2600RPMs, but last time I looked, you couldn't buy these fans from Corsair directly, so if you want to do P/P on the radiator, you would need to buy matching fans, but not none of the fans in the SP line ran at the higher RPMs. I like the higher RPM ones because they knock a few degrees off the top temps.
Click to expand...

you can but i dont have the link kya does in the 83xx club, there is not pic on the link, just comes in a 2 pack for ~ 25 iirc


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you need to look into the aquacomputer 5/6 ( i would recommend a 6 )
> has its own cpu so even if your pc freezes it still works. can use both external and internal ( IE build into the mobo / gpu ) sensors ... and most flexibility out there.... granted support in ENG is low but that is why we have shoggy!!!


You are not the first person I've seen recommend that company. I'm quite surprised at how the water cooling industry has grown with so many choices.

Quote:


> custom profiles are what it excels at too
> you can but i dont have the link kya does in the 83xx club, there is not pic on the link, just comes in a 2 pack for ~ 25 iirc


It's been a few months since I've visited Corsair's website. The nice thing now about my setup is that it's stable with four fans, so I don't want to disturb it. However I'm sure I'll have to suffer again once I get around to upgrading to 8.1...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have the SP 120 PWM's and they are 2350 RPM unlike the 2700 RPM fans that came with the H100i. They do very well and do make less noise.Unless i run P95 I never get to 60C on the CPU.


Can you tell me how fast and voltage you run the CPU and NB?

Generally speaking I agree with you that pretty much everything I run in normal usage does not peg the 8-cores, and so my Core and CPU temps stay below 50C. But IBT AVX and Prime 95 will get 'er up to 60C.

Infinity Ward just released COD Ghosts. A pathetically released piece of software and the only program I've ever seen saturate the CPU and GPU together. This thing got my CPU to 60.

My Vcore is at 1.525V and CPU/NB will creep up past 1.4V under load. Speed is just a little north of 4.8GHz. NB and HT are at 2700MHz. FSB at 300MHz.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Can you tell me how fast and voltage you run the CPU and NB?
> 
> Generally speaking I agree with you that pretty much everything I run in normal usage does not peg the 8-cores, and so my Core and CPU temps stay below 50C. But IBT AVX and Prime 95 will get 'er up to 60C.
> 
> Infinity Ward just released COD Ghosts. A pathetically released piece of software and the only program I've ever seen saturate the CPU and GPU together. This thing got my CPU to 60.
> 
> My Vcore is at 1.525V and CPU/NB will creep up past 1.4V under load. Speed is just a little north of 4.8GHz. NB and HT are at 2700MHz. FSB at 300MHz.


----------



## Devildog83

Heres more, the CPU/NB is at 1.3


----------



## gr8sho

Nice.









My profile is significantly more aggressive, possibly because the bin of my chip. At some point I'm going to try again for 4.9 by pushing the FSB lever some. I think the volts I have dialed in should be okay. I'm mostly worried the IMC will give out first.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Alrighty, I've been folding for about 2 hours now and i've hit a max temp of 45.6c, I'm happy with that.

Also i've hit 5Ghz.....now i just need to get it stable........might spend some time tomorrow doing that.


----------



## Racerover

Hey guys i am new her in a few weeks i want to buy a asus crosshair V formula- Z with the amd 8350 cpu which is the best memory for this board i want to have the fast i think about a 2400mhz


----------



## Racerover

What do you think about this package twice ??
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/8GB-G-Skill-TridentX-DDR3-2400-DIMM-CL10-Dual-Kit_799771.html
??


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Racerover*
> 
> What do you think about this package twice ??
> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/8GB-G-Skill-TridentX-DDR3-2400-DIMM-CL10-Dual-Kit_799771.html
> ??


same kits as i am using and it works fine aslong as you set all the timings (10-12-12-31-43 )and voltage ( dram 1.65v and cpu-nb 1.25v) yourself they should be good


----------



## Racerover

o kthanks alot yes i want to overclock cpu and ram


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Well, looks like my CHVF-Z was just being picky on RAM, as with 99% of them. Unless my RAM is set to 1333, I will get a Q-Code 66 upon restart (RAM is seated firmly, red slot, all 8GBs are recognized, no MemTest errors, etc) and have to press the power button to complete the restart procedure but that is a small tradeoff for the great looks. Mystery solved and RAM is back up to DDR3-2005


have you got the ram on all manual settings? no autos? seems strange that it would do that, but I guess if the memory's not officially supported by ASUS theres not much you can do about it...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> My board was experiencing strange issues with my RAM sticks. It was seeing the sticks in slots 3 and 4 but it wasn't booting with them, only slots 1 and 2 worked. Thanks to a poster in the 840 SSD club I found that the problem was that three CPU pins were dirty. After cleaning the pins I'm back to running dual channel.
> 
> Beautiful board and I really love it, just needs an FX8320 to make it stretch its legs as this 955BE of mine can't OC more than 3.5GHz without needing over 1.4V and producing excessive heat just for an extra 100MHz.


yea checking the cpu and socket beforehand is a good idea, and if problems occur reseating the cpu is usually a good place to start.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you need to look into the aquacomputer 5/6 ( i would recommend a 6 )
> has its own cpu so even if your pc freezes it still works. can use both external and internal ( IE build into the mobo / gpu ) sensors ... and most flexibility out there.... granted support in ENG is low but that is why we have shoggy!!!
> 
> custom profiles are what it excels at too


I would only care for having a single ramp on the radiator's intake temperature, but if it allows reading both in and out temps inside windows and having 4 separate fan ramps (480 rad) on the one sensor that would be great, one pair of fans running will definitely be quieter then all 4 pairs if it doesn't need all of them (idle, winter etc).


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Racerover*
> 
> Hey guys i am new her in a few weeks i want to buy a asus crosshair V formula- Z with the amd 8350 cpu which is the best memory for this board i want to have the fast i think about a 2400mhz


I have that RAM and to be honest I get better bench scores with it @ 2000 than 2400 because I can keep the timings tighter. I have have it to 2600 before but really no performance increase. I would get the same set but 2133 or 1866 and overclock because the extra money didn't seem worth it. Having said all of that it does work great and I have not had any problems with it and underclocking may extend the life of the RAM. I think having another 8 Gigs would be more help than having it at 2400 or 2600. Either way it's great RAM, you can't go wrong IMHO.


----------



## gr8sho

Why is that? Because the board limits overclocking of the faster parts?


----------



## gr8sho

This is going to come across as a bit of a strange question, but for you old-timers that might still have a PC AT 101-key keyboard, circa 1984, have you tested it on the Crosshair V to know if it works without issues? I have two of them here and both have the Q, W, A, S, Z, X keys inoperative. I find that a strange coincidence. I read somewhere newer boards don't supply enough current to operate those older PS/2 keyboards.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Racerover*
> 
> What do you think about this package twice ??
> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/8GB-G-Skill-TridentX-DDR3-2400-DIMM-CL10-Dual-Kit_799771.html
> ??


IMHO if you want to run 16Gbs of ram look at something like these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231623.
2 x 8GBs will be easier on the IMC causing fewer issues.

Running all four dimm slots will require additional CPU/NB voltage.
Better to go with one matched kit rather than two separate kits.

I believe these are cheaper, plus my set (of 1866MHz) OC's over 2400MHz real easy without issue.
Lastly, some 8350's won't run 2400MHz ram.

Just my


----------



## gr8sho

I have those very parts and they work perfectly.


----------



## Devildog83

I do agree, especially with this board that 2 x 8Gb's is better than 4 x 4 Gb's and see the 1866 will do fine.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> This is going to come across as a bit of a strange question, but for you old-timers that might still have a PC AT 101-key keyboard, circa 1984, have you tested it on the Crosshair V to know if it works without issues? I have two of them here and both have the Q, W, A, S, Z, X keys inoperative. I find that a strange coincidence. I read somewhere newer boards don't supply enough current to operate those older PS/2 keyboards.


I have a 1984 model M (IBM) which works perfectly fine on my board (non Z), seems strange that it wouldn't be supplying enough power, they don't really take that much...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Racerover*
> 
> Hey guys i am new her in a few weeks i want to buy a asus crosshair V formula- Z with the amd 8350 cpu which is the best memory for this board i want to have the fast i think about a 2400mhz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Well, looks like my CHVF-Z was just being picky on RAM, as with 99% of them. Unless my RAM is set to 1333, I will get a Q-Code 66 upon restart (RAM is seated firmly, red slot, all 8GBs are recognized, no MemTest errors, etc) and have to press the power button to complete the restart procedure but that is a small tradeoff for the great looks. Mystery solved and RAM is back up to DDR3-2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you got the ram on all manual settings? no autos? seems strange that it would do that, but I guess if the memory's not officially supported by ASUS theres not much you can do about it...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> My board was experiencing strange issues with my RAM sticks. It was seeing the sticks in slots 3 and 4 but it wasn't booting with them, only slots 1 and 2 worked. Thanks to a poster in the 840 SSD club I found that the problem was that three CPU pins were dirty. After cleaning the pins I'm back to running dual channel.
> 
> Beautiful board and I really love it, just needs an FX8320 to make it stretch its legs as this 955BE of mine can't OC more than 3.5GHz without needing over 1.4V and producing excessive heat just for an extra 100MHz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea checking the cpu and socket beforehand is a good idea, and if problems occur reseating the cpu is usually a good place to start.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you need to look into the aquacomputer 5/6 ( i would recommend a 6 )
> has its own cpu so even if your pc freezes it still works. can use both external and internal ( IE build into the mobo / gpu ) sensors ... and most flexibility out there.... granted support in ENG is low but that is why we have shoggy!!!
> 
> custom profiles are what it excels at too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would only care for having a single ramp on the radiator's intake temperature, but if it allows reading both in and out temps inside windows and having 4 separate fan ramps (480 rad) on the one sensor that would be great, one pair of fans running will definitely be quieter then all 4 pairs if it doesn't need all of them (idle, winter etc).
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Racerover*
> 
> What do you think about this package twice ??
> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/8GB-G-Skill-TridentX-DDR3-2400-DIMM-CL10-Dual-Kit_799771.html
> ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO if you want to run 16Gbs of ram look at something like these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231623.
> 2 x 8GBs will be easier on the IMC causing fewer issues.
> 
> Running all four dimm slots will require additional CPU/NB voltage.
> Better to go with one matched kit rather than two separate kits.
> 
> I believe these are cheaper, plus my set (of 1866MHz) OC's over 2400MHz real easy without issue.
> Lastly, some 8350's won't run 2400MHz ram.
> 
> Just my
Click to expand...

very true. in my experience 97% or so can run 2400 ram ( the 8350 ) but be warned. !!!!

1 not all 8350s can run it, most can

2 not all 8350s can run 4 dims of it, just 2 ( never heard of one only being able to run 1 stick. )

3 the 4gb sticks have a option of 9cl the 8 gb are 10cl + only

as for the aquaero you can configure any output to any sensor, so yes you can do it to one. also you have 8 external thermisters, + any you can get through software ( IE adia, i believe hwinfo ) but it does take some set up you have to enable the software to output the sensors ( just click a check box )

and shoggy can answer any qs you have.

you can add more temp sensors ( thermisters ) with several accessories. combine it with the saberkitty... and dang... lots of temp sensors.

you can also do inlet /outlet temps, to my knowledge ( could be wrong ) you can do differentials and averages too have not bought mine yet, was waiting for the new console releases till i buy more for my pc . probably gonna get quadfire 290x next me thinks


----------



## p5ych00n5

Hey All, just purchased a Crosshair V Formula Z for my 1090T after my Gigabyte board died. I hope I can contribute the best I can and looking forward to be part of the shenanigans


----------



## Mega Man

please let us know if you need any helps ! the digi system can be overwhelming !!


----------



## felix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Hey All, just purchased a Crosshair V Formula Z for my 1090T after my Gigabyte board died. I hope I can contribute the best I can and looking forward to be part of the shenanigans


Same configuration here....running stable @ 4.3/3.0 ...very satisfied with the board, i hope you enjoy it too!!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I have a 1984 model M (IBM) which works perfectly fine on my board (non Z), seems strange that it wouldn't be supplying enough power, they don't really take that much...


Wonderful, Paul. Thank you so much.

I'll take a shot at dissembling one of them to see if I can spot an easy solution to repair.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Lastly, some 8350's won't run 2400MHz ram.
> 
> Just my


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> very true. in my experience 97% or so can run 2400 ram ( the 8350 ) but be warned. !!!!
> 
> 1 not all 8350s can run it, most can
> 
> 2 not all 8350s can run 4 dims of it, just 2 ( never heard of one only being able to run 1 stick. )


Minor point. I've never seen anyone in this thread say they couldn't run their 8350s with 2400MHz RAM. There are documented cases of this with Crosshair? If true, it would seem to be more of a hardware defect than a general statement of 3% non-support. The spec says it should work.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Hey All, just purchased a Crosshair V Formula Z for my 1090T after my Gigabyte board died. I hope I can contribute the best I can and looking forward to be part of the shenanigans


Goodness, we're being overrun by Aussies!









Welcome!!!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Lastly, some 8350's won't run 2400MHz ram.
> 
> Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> very true. in my experience 97% or so can run 2400 ram ( the 8350 ) but be warned. !!!!
> 
> 1 not all 8350s can run it, most can
> 
> 2 not all 8350s can run 4 dims of it, just 2 ( never heard of one only being able to run 1 stick. )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Minor point. I've never seen anyone in this thread say they couldn't run their 8350s with 2400MHz RAM. There are documented cases of this with Crosshair? If true, it would seem to be more of a hardware defect than a general statement of 3% non-support. The spec says it should work.
Click to expand...

it is not only board dependent although that can play a role.

it also is the IMC in the 8350. with my chip ( the one i talk about the most. ) it does not like 4 dimms period. in the ud7, CVFz, or saberkitty but it run 2 without issue all at the same clocks and @ the same voltage range


----------



## p5ych00n5

Cheers everyone, I already feel welcome here


----------



## glenquagmire

I couldn't get my trident to run at 2400. I'm sure it's me but I had issues. I I can't work on it as my PC is disassembled while customizing amd waiting for parts.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it is not only board dependent although that can play a role.
> 
> it also is the IMC in the 8350. with my chip ( the one i talk about the most. ) it does not like 4 dimms period. in the ud7, CVFz, or saberkitty but it run 2 without issue all at the same clocks and @ the same voltage range


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> I couldn't get my trident to run at 2400. I'm sure it's me but I had issues. I I can't work on it as my PC is disassembled while customizing amd waiting for parts.


Wow, that sucks. Do you think you can make a case to RMA the chip?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Cheers everyone, I already feel welcome here


Go ahead and venture into the control panel and fill out your system specs. Will be easier for us to help.

Cheers, mate!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Guys.....this has nothing to do with the CVF but i just re-discovered my long lost MX440........64MB of AGP awesomeness


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it is not only board dependent although that can play a role.
> 
> it also is the IMC in the 8350. with my chip ( the one i talk about the most. ) it does not like 4 dimms period. in the ud7, CVFz, or saberkitty but it run 2 without issue all at the same clocks and @ the same voltage range
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> I couldn't get my trident to run at 2400. I'm sure it's me but I had issues. I I can't work on it as my PC is disassembled while customizing amd waiting for parts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, that sucks. Do you think you can make a case to RMA the chip?
Click to expand...

no it has never been guaranteed by amd to do that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Guys.....this has nothing to do with the CVF but i just re-discovered my long lost MX440........64MB of AGP awesomeness


epic !!!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Minor point. I've never seen anyone in this thread say they couldn't run their 8350s with 2400MHz RAM. There are documented cases of this with Crosshair? If true, it would seem to be more of a hardware defect than a general statement of 3% non-support. The spec says it should work.


well, the 8350 wasn't designed for 2400 ram, at that point you are technically overclocking it, but I think a bit of extra voltage would usually fix it anyway...


----------



## jayflores

http://valid.canardpc.com/l0lqk3

new 24/7
5ghz on all 8cores
2300mhz cas7


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> well, the 8350 wasn't designed for 2400 ram, at that point you are technically overclocking it, but I think a bit of extra voltage would usually fix it anyway...


No, you are overclocking 2400 RAM if you are running here -


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Yea my Trident X 2400's work at said speed right out of the box. I've been as high as 2600mhz


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Thinking about using the latest bios... is it worth upgrading if I'm still using 1302?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Thinking about using the latest bios... is it worth upgrading if I'm still using 1302?


I had real good luck on 1302.
Currently I run 1503 and don't notice any improvements and have limited issues (probably not bios related).
So far I haven't heard of any real reason to update to latest version unless you're bored and just curious.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> No, you are overclocking 2400 RAM if you are running here -


I better go back and check my facts then. Thanks.

FWIW, my 8350 is working with 2 DIMMs of 2400MHz variety and all settings on the memory are read from the XMP profile. Beyond that, the 8350 itself is overclocked.

Talk about being out of bounds. Geesh!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> No, you are overclocking 2400 RAM if you are running here -


I mean the controller in the cpu, its not designed to run over 1866, so anything higher is overclocking the controller and not guaranteed to work.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I had real good luck on 1302.
> Currently I run 1503 and don't notice any improvements and have limited issues (probably not bios related).
> So far I haven't heard of any real reason to update to latest version unless you're bored and just curious.


Thanks... I'm going to stick with 1302. Today I have finally reached my peak daily driver settings. I am very happy with the performance thus far and man BF4 is so smooth! LOL getting 60% gpu usage but no lag or stutter issues. 8350 is chompin right through









4.84ghz @ 1.48v
FSB - 301
RAM - 2400mhz @ 9 - 11 - 11 - 31 - 1T
NB - 2700mhz
HT - 2700mhz

Primed it all afternoon, temps were a little bit borderline on this H100 but I'm letting it ride since that was max stress. Never gets over 50c in BF4 if that even.

I must have an OK cpu, but honestly this CVF-Z is a sick board. I don't even have the 4pin extra power hooked up! Once I got the hang of OC'ing amd boards again (been a loooong while) it really just all came together. Only thing left is to maybe tighten up on the ram timings and I'm not touching anything else. Thank you everyone in here for the help!

LOVE THIS BOARD!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I mean the controller in the cpu, its not designed to run over 1866, so anything higher is overclocking the controller and not guaranteed to work.


If you really want to know the truth everything is overclocked. My RAM is not actually 2400 RAM, it shows up in the BIOS as 1333 but it's rated to go there. There is only 1 brand of Motherboard I could find the would take over 2133 native, I looked at every motherboard on Newegg, EVGA. They say that some of their new Z87's can take 2666 but I don't believe it. I don't think it's native although a have not researched that further. So if you are running your RAM at 2400 then most likely it's all overclocked. The CHFVZ says it will only take 1866 but it's not true, I have seen 2666 on it and it had to be the 8350 with it. I think if you loosened the timings you anyone could get 2400 to run on this board. So to say that there is no guarantee that 2400 will work I guess that is true but I would not bet against it. There is no guarantee it will work for the motherboard either as the specs say it will only take up to 1866 and the memory is not really 2400 so no guarantee there but I wouldn't bet against them either.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/l0lqk3
> 
> new 24/7
> 5ghz on all 8cores
> 2300mhz cas7


that's some MASSIVE ram voltage that must be running on those sticks...


----------



## shampoo911

i can actually get my 4 sticks of ripjaws z to run @2400mhz with some standard timings...


----------



## Mega Man

as do i


----------



## kahboom

I have 4 stick of corsair vengeance 2400mhz ram 10-12-12-31 1.65v which i can run at 4.9ghz but heats up the cpu 5-8c more then my 4 dominator gt ram 2133mhz ram 9-11-10-27 1.50v. Not only that but physics in 3Dmark11 is 60-70 pts different in the faster rams favor and slower -1 to 3fps faster in games. Really not worth it for me using four sticks, so just using the dominators now. Tried to tighten timmings on the vengeance sticks but it was not happening. Gave up on them. Will wait to either sell or use in a future system that can handle them better. Should have got some fast kingston or g.skill ram.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> check it out guys what do you think of my new overcock on this chip, i think it is the max i will take it
> 
> 
> it only hit 63 in a temp spike lasted less then 1 /10 a sec...
> make sure to take a look at HT and cpu/nb.... while on that subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i played around a bit yesterday, what do you think


i like it ! ill take it


----------



## Scorpion49

Hey guys, got a quick question. I just picked up a CHV-Z and when I'm going to install the latest drivers, the Intel network driver tells me there is no Intel networking devices and it can't do it. The port works fine under Windows 8.1 with whatever driver is included, but I don't like using the generic ones if I can get the correct driver.


----------



## Mega Man

i had to install the catalyst and iirc connect to the webs and update windows for it to be recognized like 2-3 days ago when i put my CVFz in my wifes pc


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Hey guys, got a quick question. I just picked up a CHV-Z and when I'm going to install the latest drivers, the Intel network driver tells me there is no Intel networking devices and it can't do it. The port works fine under Windows 8.1 with whatever driver is included, but I don't like using the generic ones if I can get the correct driver.


I use the driver from the install cd and have had no issues. It's one of the only things off of that cd I used.


----------



## Scorpion49

I'll try the CD driver then, thanks. Liking this board so far, very nice features and stuff. Decided to go with an all AMD build with my R9-290 Crossfire.


----------



## richie_2010

hi guys just a quick question.

I need to do a re-install on my pc and so downloading the drivers from the website and from amd.
I just want to know what the best driver is to use for the sata controllers. atm im using the amd 1.21 sata controller driver. I know there is one on the website but then there is one with the amd drivers

I look forward to your answers


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I'll try the CD driver then, thanks. Liking this board so far, very nice features and stuff. Decided to go with an all AMD build with my R9-290 Crossfire.


I love the 290 reviews so far looks like a beast but I would want an aftermarket cooler because I don't w/c my cars. That one seems kinda lacking.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I love the 290 reviews so far looks like a beast but I would want an aftermarket cooler because I don't w/c my cars. That one seems kinda lacking.


I'm not entirely satisfied with my 290's, I'll be honest. Coming from a faster and much quieter 780 SLI setup they start to look pretty bad, especially when I get black screens a lot. I'm going to give them a chance though, its new stuff from AMD so the drivers need some time to catch up.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> If you really want to know the truth everything is overclocked. My RAM is not actually 2400 RAM, it shows up in the BIOS as 1333 but it's rated to go there. There is only 1 brand of Motherboard I could find the would take over 2133 native, I looked at every motherboard on Newegg, EVGA. They say that some of their new Z87's can take 2666 but I don't believe it. I don't think it's native although a have not researched that further. So if you are running your RAM at 2400 then most likely it's all overclocked. The CHFVZ says it will only take 1866 but it's not true, I have seen 2666 on it and it had to be the 8350 with it. I think if you loosened the timings you anyone could get 2400 to run on this board. So to say that there is no guarantee that 2400 will work I guess that is true but I would not bet against it. There is no guarantee it will work for the motherboard either as the specs say it will only take up to 1866 and the memory is not really 2400 so no guarantee there but I wouldn't bet against them either.


the Z is compatible with 2400, but you'll note its labelled(OC), as after 1866 is beyond AMD's specs (you'll also notice ASUS uses intel's specs instead of AMD's, its actually 1333, 1600, 1866 not >1600),
most high-end intel boards are similar, some 2011s boast over but seeing as its over the 1600 spec from intel, its a gable, its just that the board itself supports the use of those speeds provided you have a decent cpu in there, (usually the case with AMD chips, not sure how much quality variation intels have...).

and RAM is usually "overclocked" anyway, standard DDR3 spec is 1060, 1333, sometimes 1600, and to get over that the manufacturers choose good quality chips and set overclocks for them that you can use, still covered under warranty as RAM is not that easy to kill, over that OC spec though and you void it as it wasn't "designed" for that, but a lot of RAM is fine at high clocks provided you don't use too much voltage and keep the sticks cool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Hey guys, got a quick question. I just picked up a CHV-Z and when I'm going to install the latest drivers, the Intel network driver tells me there is no Intel networking devices and it can't do it. The port works fine under Windows 8.1 with whatever driver is included, but I don't like using the generic ones if I can get the correct driver.


use the default 8.1 drivers, just don't bother with intel releases...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> hi guys just a quick question.
> 
> I need to do a re-install on my pc and so downloading the drivers from the website and from amd.
> I just want to know what the best driver is to use for the sata controllers. atm im using the amd 1.21 sata controller driver. I know there is one on the website but then there is one with the amd drivers
> 
> I look forward to your answers


if your using 8 or 8.1, you don't need any drivers at all, but if your using 7 you go to AMD and grab the latest RAID drivers, find the ones for you and plop them on a flash drive.

AMD overhauled their site, chipset drivers are now found under "integrated motherboard graphics" in the full driver page;
http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%207%20-%2064


----------



## Scorpion49

I got it working with the CD driver, should be fine with that. Really happy with this board so far, my 8350 is running nicely at 4600mhz 1.385V with 16GB of 1866 RAM. No POST problems like the RIVE had, which is a big plus.


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> the Z is compatible with 2400, but you'll note its labelled(OC), as after 1866 is beyond AMD's specs (you'll also notice ASUS uses intel's specs instead of AMD's, its actually 1333, 1600, 1866 not >1600),
> most high-end intel boards are similar, some 2011s boast over but seeing as its over the 1600 spec from intel, its a gable, its just that the board itself supports the use of those speeds provided you have a decent cpu in there, (usually the case with AMD chips, not sure how much quality variation intels have...).
> 
> and RAM is usually "overclocked" anyway, standard DDR3 spec is 1060, 1333, sometimes 1600, and to get over that the manufacturers choose good quality chips and set overclocks for them that you can use, still covered under warranty as RAM is not that easy to kill, over that OC spec though and you void it as it wasn't "designed" for that, but a lot of RAM is fine at high clocks provided you don't use too much voltage and keep the sticks cool.
> use the default 8.1 drivers, just don't bother with intel releases...
> if your using 8 or 8.1, you don't need any drivers at all, but if your using 7 you go to AMD and grab the latest RAID drivers, find the ones for you and plop them on a flash drive.
> 
> AMD overhauled their site, chipset drivers are now found under "integrated motherboard graphics" in the full driver page;
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%207%20-%2064


thanks for your reply. im on windows 7 atm.

I was thinking of getting new 256gb ssd and ive found the Plextor m5p xtreme for £137 normally £180 do you think that's worth getting over the Samsung evo at £125 or the Pro at £167


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I got it working with the CD driver, should be fine with that. Really happy with this board so far, my 8350 is running nicely at 4600mhz 1.385V with 16GB of 1866 RAM. No POST problems like the RIVE had, which is a big plus.


It seems like POST problems are a hit or miss with ROG motherboards, unless I choose 1333, I get Q-Code 66 when rebooting, not a big deal but it is still there...


----------



## p5ych00n5

Sheesh, the waiting game for the board is killing me, I'm tracking it every two hours







and I have my little flash stick loaded up with all the latest drivers waiting to rip into it when it arrives, quick question which bios would be the best, I currently have 1302 and 1602 downloaded and ready to rock.

Cheers in advance
p5ych00n5


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Sheesh, the waiting game for the board is killing me, I'm tracking it every two hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I have my little flash stick loaded up with all the latest drivers waiting to rip into it when it arrives, quick question which bios would be the best, I currently have 1302 and 1602 downloaded and ready to rock.
> 
> Cheers in advance
> p5ych00n5


If you think the waiting game is bad,
just wait till your first dive into the the DIGI+ II settings









Welcome aboard!
Your bios version question was some what covered here http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/6880#post_21205648


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> If you think the waiting game is bad,
> just wait till your first dive into the the DIGI+ II settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard!
> Your bios version question was some what covered here http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/6880#post_21205648


Haha yep, I've been forewarned about the DIGI+ II settings, may have to go into hibernation


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Haha yep, I've been forewarned about the DIGI+ II settings, may have to go into hibernation


To help hold you over (in case you haven't seen it) give this a looking over.
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking&country=&status=

It's for the CHV non Z but will give you a basic idea.


----------



## gr8sho

But I think if you want an aggressive overclocking profile, there are recommended settings for all the choices. I'm saying this in lieu of having to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> If you think the waiting game is bad,
> just wait till your first dive into the the DIGI+ II settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard!
> Your bios version question was some what covered here http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/6880#post_21205648


I suppose my thinking is simply this. If setting up a brand new board, why not fetch and install the latest available BIOS to avoid one additional round of resetting all the BIOS parameters.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> the Z is compatible with 2400, but you'll note its labelled(OC), as after 1866 is beyond AMD's specs (you'll also notice ASUS uses intel's specs instead of AMD's, its actually 1333, 1600, 1866 not >1600),
> most high-end intel boards are similar, some 2011s boast over but seeing as its over the 1600 spec from intel, its a gable, its just that the board itself supports the use of those speeds provided you have a decent cpu in there, (usually the case with AMD chips, not sure how much quality variation intels have...).
> 
> and RAM is usually "overclocked" anyway, standard DDR3 spec is 1060, 1333, sometimes 1600, and to get over that the manufacturers choose good quality chips and set overclocks for them that you can use, still covered under warranty as RAM is not that easy to kill, over that OC spec though and you void it as it wasn't "designed" for that, but a lot of RAM is fine at high clocks provided you don't use too much voltage and keep the sticks cool.


I think with those Trident-Xs, if they're rated at 2400MHz and they fail memtest, you can call out a warranty on that and I don't think you have a problem.

The problem with AMD FX processor is it looks like they clearly state 1866MHz as the spec for the memory interface. If you call AMD on a failure running with 2400MHz, what will they do? I think because of the spec they have a right to refuse RMA. But since stated percentages are so low, I'm wondering if anyone has tried. It would be a shame really not to be be able to run at 2400. When I bought my TridentXs, I specifically chose 2400 because I knew the value was compatible with the board, and it never dawned on my the 8350 might not work. But then again, I knew many others were running this, and never once did anyone say it's out of spec. Seeing that we're all here because of overclocking, I never really gave it much consideration. But if it just flat out doesn't work, well that sucks.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I think with those Trident-Xs, if they're rated at 2400MHz and they fail memtest, you can call out a warranty on that and I don't think you have a problem.
> 
> The problem with AMD FX processor is it looks like they clearly state 1866MHz as the spec for the memory interface. If you call AMD on a failure running with 2400MHz, what will they do? I think because of the spec they have a right to refuse RMA. But since stated percentages are so low, I'm wondering if anyone has tried. It would be a shame really not to be be able to run at 2400. When I bought my TridentXs, I specifically chose 2400 because I knew the value was compatible with the board, and it never dawned on my the 8350 might not work. But then again, I knew many others were running this, and never once did anyone say it's out of spec. Seeing that we're all here because of overclocking, I never really gave it much consideration. But if it just flat out doesn't work, well that sucks.


Im thinking about picking up sone 2400mhz ram sticks to replace my 1866 set....any suggestions?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> AMD overhauled their site, chipset drivers are now found under "integrated motherboard graphics" in the full driver page;
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%207%20-%2064


Did we agree that the latest Catalyst package includes all the drivers needed for our boards? Other things like ASMEDIA, Realtek and Intel notwithstanding.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I think with those Trident-Xs, if they're rated at 2400MHz and they fail memtest, you can call out a warranty on that and I don't think you have a problem.
> 
> The problem with AMD FX processor is it looks like they clearly state 1866MHz as the spec for the memory interface. If you call AMD on a failure running with 2400MHz, what will they do? I think because of the spec they have a right to refuse RMA. But since stated percentages are so low, I'm wondering if anyone has tried. It would be a shame really not to be be able to run at 2400. When I bought my TridentXs, I specifically chose 2400 because I knew the value was compatible with the board, and it never dawned on my the 8350 might not work. But then again, I knew many others were running this, and never once did anyone say it's out of spec. Seeing that we're all here because of overclocking, I never really gave it much consideration. But if it just flat out doesn't work, well that sucks.


if the RAM fails its OC spec, you can RMA under warranty, provided you set it to the correct specs, my corsairs had a bad stick that was only evident in the OC settings and it got replaced no problem

AMD on the other hand, if your unlucky to get a bad CPU that cant run the clocks, I doubt AMD will be able to help you unless its 1866 or less...

as per the usual statement "... use outside the manufacturer specs will void your warranty...", this usually includes OC specs unless they state otherwise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Did we agree that the latest Catalyst package includes all the drivers needed for our boards? Other things like ASMEDIA, Realtek and Intel notwithstanding.


do the releases for graphics contain the RAID, AHCI, USB drivers etc? I wouldn't expect them to be in there but I haven't really checked...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Im thinking about picking up sone 2400mhz ram sticks to replace my 1866 set....any suggestions?


A lot of people say they can get their 1866s up to 2400. IDK.

As for the recommendation, G.Skill Trident-Xs seem to be almost a defacto standard for us. There have been links posted for Newegg several times in the last few pages, but you may need to use a different vendor to buy them. If you need the link reposted, let me know.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> A lot of people say they can get their 1866s up to 2400. IDK.
> 
> As for the recommendation, G.Skill Trident-Xs seem to be almost a defacto standard for us. There have been links posted for Newegg several times in the last few pages, but you may need to use a different vendor to buy them. If you need the link reposted, let me know.


I should manage finding some on my own and I can get mine running at 1900Mhz fine but any higher and they dont like it that much and ive been meaning to get 2 x 8GB sticks instead of the 4 x 4GB sticks I have now.

Wont go to waste though. Wife will love to hav3 them


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Im thinking about picking up sone 2400mhz ram sticks to replace my 1866 set....any suggestions?


I would say if you can get the 1866 anywhere over 2000 or so with tight enough timings then stay with what you have, I don't think it's worth the money. Like post earlier, the 2400 RAM is really 1333 or 1600 any how but just picked out by the manufacturer to get to higher settings. I have found that the sweet spot for mine as far as benchmarks go is 2000 to 2100 with tighter timings. I am not sure the difference in real world applications but to be honest I don't think most would notice any difference from 2000 to 2400. The reason for this is the CPU I think, not sure of it but that's what think.


----------



## Red1776

Believe it or not, the AMD line of RAM (Patriot) OC's exceedingly well. I got a couple of sets (1600) to 2000 @ 1.65v


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> do the releases for graphics contain the RAID, AHCI, USB drivers etc? I wouldn't expect them to be in there but I haven't really checked...


What I observed is, and you can do this too, you will see the package list all of the FX hardware associated components listed and it will tell you individually if any of them need upgrading. That's what saw I when I tried to reapply all of the other packages you listed in your link. That's why I concluded that AMD must have chosen to simply include them in all of their Catalyst packages.... YMMV of course.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Believe it or not, the AMD line of RAM (Patriot) OC's exceedingly well. I got a couple of sets (1600) to 2000 @ 1.65v


Thanks, Red. Do they also offer higher speed RAM?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Believe it or not, the AMD line of RAM (Patriot) OC's exceedingly well. I got a couple of sets (1600) to 2000 @ 1.65v
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Red. Do they also offer higher speed RAM?
Click to expand...

Yep, they have their high perf line out now (2133) good stuff. Low profile and extruded aluminum coolers, not the stamped stuff.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yep, they have their high perf line out now (2133) good stuff. Low profile and extruded aluminum coolers, not the stamped stuff.


Hmmm......thats means I can go for a complete AMD build!!

Good enough. Thats whats next then


----------



## gr8sho

Slightly OT. I'm just noticing with rel 25 of Firefox, the 2nd GPU which is running with ULPS active will turn to full power when the browser is open. The primary GPU continues in low voltage mode. Is this normal?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yep, they have their high perf line out now (2133) good stuff. Low profile and extruded aluminum coolers, not the stamped stuff.


I'm seeing the Gamer series spec shown here is manufactured by Dataram Corporation. Not sure if it matters all that much.

Also, in systems that are watercooled, I'm thinking low profile tends to be less of an issue.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yep, they have their high perf line out now (2133) good stuff. Low profile and extruded aluminum coolers, not the stamped stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing the Gamer series spec shown here is manufactured by Dataram Corporation. Not sure if it matters all that much.
> 
> Also, in systems that are watercooled, I'm thinking low profile tends to be less of an issue.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, if your going with water it does not matter. The extruded coolers though are very good for overvolting.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> hi guys just a quick question.
> 
> I need to do a re-install on my pc and so downloading the drivers from the website and from amd.
> I just want to know what the best driver is to use for the sata controllers. atm im using the amd 1.21 sata controller driver. I know there is one on the website but then there is one with the amd drivers
> 
> I look forward to your answers


not needed unless doing raid fyi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I love the 290 reviews so far looks like a beast but I would want an aftermarket cooler because I don't w/c my cars. That one seems kinda lacking.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely satisfied with my 290's, I'll be honest. Coming from a faster and much quieter 780 SLI setup they start to look pretty bad, especially when I get black screens a lot. I'm going to give them a chance though, its new stuff from AMD so the drivers need some time to catch up.
Click to expand...

heh get to higher resolutions and say that. the nvidia memory bandwidth really shows itself
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> If you think the waiting game is bad,
> just wait till your first dive into the the DIGI+ II settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard!
> Your bios version question was some what covered here http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/6880#post_21205648
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose my thinking is simply this. If setting up a brand new board, why not fetch and install the latest available BIOS to avoid one additional round of resetting all the BIOS parameters.
Click to expand...

+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> AMD overhauled their site, chipset drivers are now found under "integrated motherboard graphics" in the full driver page;
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%207%20-%2064
> 
> 
> 
> Did we agree that the latest Catalyst package includes all the drivers needed for our boards? Other things like ASMEDIA, Realtek and Intel notwithstanding.
Click to expand...

yes, and yes the add on controlers are not included
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Believe it or not, the AMD line of RAM (Patriot) OC's exceedingly well. I got a couple of sets (1600) to 2000 @ 1.65v
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Red. Do they also offer higher speed RAM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, they have their high perf line out now (2133) good stuff. Low profile and extruded aluminum coolers, not the stamped stuff.
Click to expand...

look freaking sexay too


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> heh get to higher resolutions and say that. the nvidia memory bandwidth really shows itself


I've done 6000x1200 in the past, 4K seems about the only thing that shows the 512-bit bus advantage and right now that slim advantage seems very distant compared to the real problems I'm having trying to play games. Black screens, white flashes, black and white lines crossing the monitor, hard locked a few times already as well. I'll give it some time though, the Nvidia 700 series launch was atrocious too.

They aren't too bad noise-wise though, the fan is annoying but not as loud as people make it out to be. I'm about to order me some aquacomputer blocks for them though, should make a nice difference.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> What I observed is, and you can do this too, you will see the package list all of the FX hardware associated components listed and it will tell you individually if any of them need upgrading. That's what saw I when I tried to reapply all of the other packages you listed in your link. That's why I concluded that AMD must have chosen to simply include them in all of their Catalyst packages.... YMMV of course.


oh if you mean the auto installer, yea pretty sure that will allow you to install the drivers for the whole rig, but that's completely different to the traditional package downloading I'm talking about.

and yea, any RAM can accept *any* frequency, just keep in mind you loose warranty support and you have to set timings and voltage manually, you also risk burning them if your not careful, but a lot of people do it anyway, and you can watercool them if you really want to...


----------



## p5ych00n5

Huzzah my board shipped today







and as an early Christmas/Birthday present Ima getting the EK full cover Mobo block for my loop







.

I'm also hearing conflicting reports on x16 x16 for Crossfire, some say the 1st and 3rd slots and others say 1st and 2nd slots, if anyone can clear this up it would be awesomesauce as I may/may not have to purchase another bridge for my Cards


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Huzzah my board shipped today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as an early Christmas/Birthday present Ima getting the EK full cover Mobo block for my loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm also hearing conflicting reports on x16 x16 for Crossfire, some say the 1st and 3rd slots and others say 1st and 2nd slots, if anyone can clear this up it would be awesomesauce as I may/may not have to purchase another bridge for my Cards


The1st is x16,

the 2nd is x8,

the 3rd is x16 but will run in x8 if the second slot is being used


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The1st is x16,
> 
> the 2nd is x8,
> 
> the 3rd is x16 but will run in x8 if the second slot is being used


Cheers mate, my confusion lied in the fact that on some "Official" Youtube channels they were using slots 1 + 2, unofficial sources were saying use 1 + 3, no new bridge for me


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Cheers mate, my confusion lied in the fact that on some "Official" Youtube channels they were using slots 1 + 2, unofficial sources were saying use 1 + 3, no new bridge for me


No worries, i had to re-check for myself too, making sure i had enough room for another 290x later on


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Huzzah my board shipped today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as an early Christmas/Birthday present Ima getting the EK full cover Mobo block for my loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm also hearing conflicting reports on x16 x16 for Crossfire, some say the 1st and 3rd slots and others say 1st and 2nd slots, if anyone can clear this up it would be awesomesauce as I may/may not have to purchase another bridge for my Cards


yea its x16, x8, x16, in order, if trifire (or just the 2nd being used) the 2nd and 3rd stick to x8,

note though the for the non-Z, the 2nd slot is a hybrid and will accept x16, x1, x16 if you only use a x1 card in the 2nd, but this is not the case for the Z as they replaced the legacy PCI with the extra x1 lane.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Huzzah my board shipped today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as an early Christmas/Birthday present Ima getting the EK full cover Mobo block for my loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm also hearing conflicting reports on x16 x16 for Crossfire, some say the 1st and 3rd slots and others say 1st and 2nd slots, if anyone can clear this up it would be awesomesauce as I may/may not have to purchase another bridge for my Cards


congrats !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Huzzah my board shipped today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as an early Christmas/Birthday present Ima getting the EK full cover Mobo block for my loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm also hearing conflicting reports on x16 x16 for Crossfire, some say the 1st and 3rd slots and others say 1st and 2nd slots, if anyone can clear this up it would be awesomesauce as I may/may not have to purchase another bridge for my Cards
> 
> 
> 
> The1st is x16,
> 
> the 2nd is x8,
> 
> the 3rd is x16 but will run in x8 if the second slot is being used
Click to expand...

yes and when ever in doubt for future look on the board i have yet to see a board not marked
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Huzzah my board shipped today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as an early Christmas/Birthday present Ima getting the EK full cover Mobo block for my loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm also hearing conflicting reports on x16 x16 for Crossfire, some say the 1st and 3rd slots and others say 1st and 2nd slots, if anyone can clear this up it would be awesomesauce as I may/may not have to purchase another bridge for my Cards
> 
> 
> 
> yea its x16, x8, x16, in order, if trifire (or just the 2nd being used) the 2nd and 3rd stick to x8,
> 
> note though the for the non-Z, the 2nd slot is a hybrid and will accept x16, x1, x16 if you only use a x1 card in the 2nd, but this is not the case for the Z as they replaced the legacy PCI with the extra x1 lane.
Click to expand...

nice infos !


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> A lot of people say they can get their 1866s up to 2400. IDK.
> 
> As for the recommendation, G.Skill Trident-Xs seem to be almost a defacto standard for us. There have been links posted for Newegg several times in the last few pages, but you may need to use a different vendor to buy them. If you need the link reposted, let me know.


idk man... i stick to the budget/performance part... i got my ripjaws z 2133 c9 kit (4x4gb) for like 110 US$... trident x (at that time) were like recently released and the price was like PRETTY EFFIN HIGH... i can get my sticks working at lower timings than the trident x are advertised for... no errors no nothing...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Huzzah my board shipped today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as an early Christmas/Birthday present Ima getting the EK full cover Mobo block for my loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm also hearing conflicting reports on x16 x16 for Crossfire, some say the 1st and 3rd slots and others say 1st and 2nd slots, if anyone can clear this up it would be awesomesauce as I may/may not have to purchase another bridge for my Cards


If you look at my avatar or photo gallery, you will see pictures with two 7970s configured in CrossfireX.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> If you really want to know the truth everything is overclocked. My RAM is not actually 2400 RAM, it shows up in the BIOS as 1333 but it's rated to go there. There is only 1 brand of Motherboard I could find the would take over 2133 native, I looked at every motherboard on Newegg, EVGA. They say that some of their new Z87's can take 2666 but I don't believe it. I don't think it's native although a have not researched that further. So if you are running your RAM at 2400 then most likely it's all overclocked. The CHFVZ says it will only take 1866 but it's not true, I have seen 2666 on it and it had to be the 8350 with it. I think if you loosened the timings you anyone could get 2400 to run on this board. So to say that there is no guarantee that 2400 will work I guess that is true but I would not bet against it. There is no guarantee it will work for the motherboard either as the specs say it will only take up to 1866 and the memory is not really 2400 so no guarantee there but I wouldn't bet against them either.


Not true. Crosshair 5 Formula Z boards are rated by Asus up to and incuding 2400 MHZ memory. Like Megatron says you may not be able to run 4 sticks at a time.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> idk man... i stick to the budget/performance part... i got my ripjaws z 2133 c9 kit (4x4gb) for like 110 US$... trident x (at that time) were like recently released and the price was like PRETTY EFFIN HIGH... i can get my sticks working at lower timings than the trident x are advertised for... no errors no nothing...


I don't think Ripjaws are budget parts. Snipers are considered to be a lower class.

Most of the 2400MHz parts I saw in 2x8 config were rated for CL=10.

Yes, I agree the Tridents are expensive in terms of $/GB, even when you can get them on sale. Things may have changed since last I looked, but if you want to run 2400 right out of the chute, there aren't a lot of choices. Heck, even AMD themselves don't offer that speed in their brand.


----------



## gr8sho

Anyone around that has authority to remove the poll at the top of the thread? That thing is old and no longer relevant.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I don't think Ripjaws are budget parts. Snipers are considered to be a lower class.
> 
> Most of the 2400MHz parts I saw in 2x8 config were rated for CL=10.
> 
> Yes, I agree the Tridents are expensive in terms of $/GB, even when you can get them on sale. Things may have changed since last I looked, but if you want to run 2400 right out of the chute, there aren't a lot of choices. Heck, even AMD themselves don't offer that speed in their brand.


these?;
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_538_913&products_id=20091

2*8GB, 10-12-12-31-2N, 1.65V, best kit Ive seen so far, especially at that price...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> these?;
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_538_913&products_id=20091
> 
> 2*8GB, 10-12-12-31-2N, 1.65V, best kit Ive seen so far, especially at that price...


This is the same kit I was looking at last night but I think im gonna go for the 2133 radeon memory....more expensive but its more for looks than anything (I don't like red in my pc)


----------



## gr8sho

?.

ROG boards essentially have red trim as a signature color. I always thought it was rather convenient for that color to be used for an AMD based system. With reference 7970s you basically just have black with red trim. Fortunately for me I like that color scheme.
The tridents work reasonably well in this regard, but my four Sniper sticks I think looked better. ?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> these?;
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_538_913&products_id=20091
> 
> 2*8GB, 10-12-12-31-2N, 1.65V, best kit Ive seen so far, especially at that price...


Yes, those. I'm not sure about currency conversion, but those sticks run 180USD at newegg but can be had a little cheaper if you catch the right sale and coupon.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Yes, those. I'm not sure about currency conversion, but those sticks run 180USD at newegg but can be had a little cheaper if you catch the right sale and coupon.


For most of the time $1USD = $1AUD...atm I think its like 0.95AUD = 1USD or something

And yes I know its rather strange that I have an ROG board when i dont like red so that why I bought some blue LEDs and some new fans so I could shelve the red ones that came with my Storm Trooper


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Huzzah my board shipped today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as an early Christmas/Birthday present Ima getting the EK full cover Mobo block for my loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm also hearing conflicting reports on x16 x16 for Crossfire, some say the 1st and 3rd slots and others say 1st and 2nd slots, if anyone can clear this up it would be awesomesauce as I may/may not have to purchase another bridge for my Cards
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at my avatar or photo gallery, you will see pictures with two 7970s configured in CrossfireX.
Click to expand...

Sweet, l wasn't looking forward to ordering another bridge for my cards LD rather put that money towards the EK full cover block. And look what turned up today :thumbup:










Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> idk man... i stick to the budget/performance part... i got my ripjaws z 2133 c9 kit (4x4gb) for like 110 US$... trident x (at that time) were like recently released and the price was like PRETTY EFFIN HIGH... i can get my sticks working at lower timings than the trident x are advertised for... no errors no nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Ripjaws are budget parts. Snipers are considered to be a lower class.
> 
> Most of the 2400MHz parts I saw in 2x8 config were rated for CL=10.
> 
> Yes, I agree the Tridents are expensive in terms of $/GB, even when you can get them on sale. Things may have changed since last I looked, but if you want to run 2400 right out of the chute, there aren't a lot of choices. Heck, even AMD themselves don't offer that speed in their brand.
Click to expand...

yea all 8gb sticks currently are cl10 4 gb sticks are 9cl
( or higher ) ! { at least that i have seen }
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> If you really want to know the truth everything is overclocked. My RAM is not actually 2400 RAM, it shows up in the BIOS as 1333 but it's rated to go there. There is only 1 brand of Motherboard I could find the would take over 2133 native, I looked at every motherboard on Newegg, EVGA. They say that some of their new Z87's can take 2666 but I don't believe it. I don't think it's native although a have not researched that further. So if you are running your RAM at 2400 then most likely it's all overclocked. The CHFVZ says it will only take 1866 but it's not true, I have seen 2666 on it and it had to be the 8350 with it. I think if you loosened the timings you anyone could get 2400 to run on this board. So to say that there is no guarantee that 2400 will work I guess that is true but I would not bet against it. There is no guarantee it will work for the motherboard either as the specs say it will only take up to 1866 and the memory is not really 2400 so no guarantee there but I wouldn't bet against them either.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. Crosshair 5 Formula Z boards are rated by Asus up to and incuding 2400 MHZ memory. Like Megatron says you may not be able to run 4 sticks at a time.
Click to expand...

megatron ??
as i also said not al 83xx imcs can run 2400 @ 2 dimm either. most will.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea all 8gb sticks currently are cl10 4 gb sticks are 9cl
> ( or higher ) ! { at least that i have seen }
> megatron ??
> as i also said not al 83xx imcs can run 2400 @ 2 dimm either. most will.


Yes You are absolutely correct on the memory issue. Is this a quality control issue on the 8300 series? Shouldn't the IMC in all the cpus behave the same? This should not be like frequency a matter of binning.

The Megatron thing was a compliment. He is the supreme wide receiver in the NFL. I put you in the same niche on this forum.


----------



## Mega Man

thanks for the compliment

but no imcs are all different, silicone lottery but it should all run up to 2 dimms 1866 without issue


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Is this a quality control issue on the 8300 series? Shouldn't the IMC in all the cpus behave the same? This should not be like frequency a matter of binning.


I was initially thinking the same thing. But my assumption was based on the FX supporting a 2400MHz memory bandwidth. It turns out this is not correct. AMD only officially supports 1866MHz, so if your memory works fine at that speed and not at 2400, you wouldn't be able to call for warranty on it.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

I would be pretty sad if I bought 2400mhz rated ram and got stuck at 1866









My Trident X kit has two profiles that pop up in the ROG bios, I don't use them but when I first booted up I did test them both and they worked great. I'd say the main thing is to always make sure you are using ram officially supported by the board.


----------



## gr8sho

Indeed that is the default thinking that most would have, including myself. The problem is you are standing on thin ice since you weren't aware of the official rating of the Vishera.

Now, if you're okay gambling with 200 bucks, then it's okay. Personally in hindsight I might have been more careful, but again, several have take this path with positive results.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Agreed it's a risk, but worth it lol









Honestly I think if I couldn't hit my 2400mhz rating I would have been ok with trying to maximize the timings on 1866 or whatever it was able to get up to, but that would also mean it probably wasn't a good overclocker either. In that regard I probably would have kicked in to another rig and tried again with another chip LOL!!!! At $164.00 it's worth a second try with this hobby in my mind









Sadly it really is a gamble, kind of exciting haha


----------



## shampoo911

IMHO, i think that the IMC on the Zambezi cpu's, was WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY much better... i was able to get the CPU/NB to 2800mhz without the cpu weeping and *****ing... now with VIshera..... well... we all know the rest...


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I was initially thinking the same thing. But my assumption was based on the FX supporting a 2400MHz memory bandwidth. It turns out this is not correct. AMD only officially supports 1866MHz, so if your memory works fine at that speed and not at 2400, you wouldn't be able to call for warranty on it.


like I said, AMD supports UP TO 1866 so every FX processor should at least run that, a lot will go much further but just as overclocking usually is, its a pure gamble.

if you can get your chip at 4.6GHz or higher you should be able to run at least close to 2400 RAM anyway, FX series is more voltage dependent than anything else really (bar keeping it below 70C).


----------



## Devildog83

I finally put 2 cards on the CHVFZ -


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I was initially thinking the same thing. But my assumption was based on the FX supporting a 2400MHz memory bandwidth. It turns out this is not correct. AMD only officially supports 1866MHz, so if your memory works fine at that speed and not at 2400, you wouldn't be able to call for warranty on it.[/quote
> 
> I always knew that "officially" AMD FX8000 cpu's will only support up to 1866, but in reality they usually go much higher. I just find it curious that the imc can perform so disparately in different cpus. For frequency that is understandable due to variations in silicon characteristics. I guess that same silicon characteristic variation causes the IMC variations as well.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I finally put 2 cards on the CHVFZ -


Have you considered setting the CorsairLink RGB to full Red? I think it looks sweet on this board. If you do it and like it, go ahead and repost.

BTW, what size fan do you have on the NB?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> IMHO, i think that the IMC on the Zambezi cpu's, was WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY much better... i was able to get the CPU/NB to 2800mhz without the cpu weeping and *****ing... now with VIshera..... well... we all know the rest...


Please say more. I skipped Zambezi.

I am running my CPU/NB at 2700MHz right now without problems. Based on some experimentation I have done myself previously, I think the cliff is just before 2750 on my particular chip. I plan to look at this area again to double-check.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Please say more. I skipped Zambezi.
> 
> I am running my CPU/NB at 2700MHz right now without problems. Based on some experimentation I have done myself previously, I think the cliff is just before 2750 on my particular chip. I plan to look at this area again to double-check.


i tried to overclock 5 different vishera cpu's... 4 of them cried and weeped at 2500mhz... im saying this on my observations.. maybe i got a bad batch or something else... but zambezi was kinda nicer...

and in vishera, the performance gain of this is small... in thuban and zambezi, it was more significant


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Have you considered setting the CorsairLink RGB to full Red? I think it looks sweet on this board. If you do it and like it, go ahead and repost.
> 
> BTW, what size fan do you have on the NB?


The RED LED is out, #%*&*&$&$_##++^.

The fan is a 60mm Gelid High speed. I think it get's to over 3300 RPM. It's a big help to the NB/VRM's and the socket temp.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I finally put 2 cards on the CHVFZ -


looks pretty damn sweet, that little fan sticks out though... plop a red LED on it maby?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> looks pretty damn sweet, that little fan sticks out though... plop a red LED on it maby?


I could just paint it candy apple red. LOL


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I could just paint it candy apple red. LOL


oh truetrue, its white after all...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The RED LED is out, #%*&*&$&$_##++^.
> 
> The fan is a 60mm Gelid High speed. I think it get's to over 3300 RPM. It's a big help to the NB/VRM's and the socket temp.


Sorry dude. That is uncool.

As for the fan, I was guessing 60mm because it looks like such a nice fit.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The RED LED is out, #%*&*&$&$_##++^.


Just curious, Have you tried completely uninstalling CorsairLink and profiles and trying again? White itself should not be possible if the red LEDs are broken.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Just curious, Have you tried completely uninstalling CorsairLink and profiles and trying again? White itself should not be possible if the red LEDs are broken.


atm it looks to be cyan (blue+green), though LEDs don't carry too well through photos...


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> atm it looks to be cyan (blue+green), though LEDs don't carry too well through photos...


It was kinda blue/green, I was messing with it to try and get the RED back and I gave up. I can get it to do purple but really wanted RED. I am also getting some red/black sleeved cables for the GPU's. Those ribbon cables are awful. 12 bucks for each one ain't bad.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It was kinda blue/green, I was messing with it to try and get the RED back and I gave up. I can get it to do purple but really wanted RED. I am also getting some red/black sleeved cables for the GPU's. Those ribbon cables are awful. 12 bucks for each one ain't bad.


so its RGB channels, if it were 24bit it would be (255,0,0) or 0xFF0000 in hex, but if its HSL it would be (0,255,127) or 0x00FF7F, not sure if it works in 24bit but I would assume the software would hold it as that...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

For the life of me i still cannot get Corsair Link to recognize the H100i, let alone any temps etc.....

EDIT: Just pulled the trigger on a set of G.Skill Trident X 2400Mhz 2x 8GB sticks.
I was also inspired by the little 60mm fan on the NB in Devildog83's pic so i picked up one too.

I've learnt more in the past two weeks about this board than i have in 12 months thanks to you guys


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> so its RGB channels, if it were 24bit it would be (255,0,0) or 0xFF0000 in hex, but if its HSL it would be (0,255,127) or 0x00FF7F, not sure if it works in 24bit but I would assume the software would hold it as that...


Essentially the UI for the software provides 3 sliders. So for red, one would just have the red slider on.

I would also think the H100i is still under warranty.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> For the life of me i still cannot get Corsair Link to recognize the H100i, let alone any temps etc.....
> 
> EDIT: Just pulled the trigger on a set of G.Skill Trident X 2400Mhz 2x 8GB sticks.
> I was also inspired by the little 60mm fan on the NB in Devildog83's pic so i picked up one too.
> 
> I've learnt more in the past two weeks about this board than i have in 12 months thanks to you guys


Nice testimonial.

Are you plugging into the USB header? I'm including an image for you of how the CorsairLink hardware will look to Windows. Very nondescript.



Note that I'm using a standard USB to miniUSB cable instead of the supplied USB to USB header cable Corsair supplies.

I'll also include a pic of the Corsairlink software view you should be seeing. Under load the fans will reach around 2600 RPMs.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Essentially the UI for the software provides 3 sliders. So for red, one would just have the red slider on.
> 
> I would also think the H100i is still under warranty.


I guess I could check, I will pop over to the corsair forums and ask a rep there. Mine is painted red though so it may not happen.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Nice testimonial.
> 
> Are you plugging into the USB header? I'm including an image for you of how the CorsairLink hardware will look to Windows. Very nondescript.
> 
> 
> 
> Note that I'm using a standard USB to miniUSB cable instead of the supplied USB to USB header cable Corsair supplies.
> 
> I'll also include a view of the Corsairlink software view you should be seeing. Under load the fans will reach around 2600 RPMs.


oh said software can actually read and use other thermal sensors other then its own devices...? might actually use that for water later on, does it remember the fan settings in hardware though or is it dependent on windows?


----------



## gr8sho




----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I guess I could check, I will pop over to the corsair forums and ask a rep there. Mine is painted red though so it may not happen.


I didn't notice that before. I like it.

Hopefully they will help you.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> oh said software can actually read and use other thermal sensors other then its own devices...? might actually use that for water later on, does it remember the fan settings in hardware though or is it dependent on windows?


All of what matters with respect to the device is contained within the supporting software. There may be a Linux version too.

Each fan has it's own customizable profile. The device can also have firmware flashed to it. There is a graphing function in there too.

However, to be thorough and complete, once I have the profile setup, I don't muck with it all. It's just there and works in the background.

BTW, I'm not sure why they want to cover the GPUs in their software though, and wish I could turn it off frankly.

Overall it's not a bad offering for the money. Of course the performance of an H100 is not at the same level as a full blown water loop, but it is a complete solution.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Nice testimonial.
> 
> Are you plugging into the USB header? I'm including an image for you of how the CorsairLink hardware will look to Windows. Very nondescript.
> 
> 
> 
> Note that I'm using a standard USB to miniUSB cable instead of the supplied USB to USB header cable Corsair supplies.
> 
> I'll also include a pic of the Corsairlink software view you should be seeing. Under load the fans will reach around 2600 RPMs.


Ive tried several different headers and a USB to Mini-USB cable and windows can see it but its.not showing up in Link...uninstalled then reinstalled about 5 times now....different versions as well.....nothing shows up in Link at all.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ive tried several different headers and a USB to Mini-USB cable and windows can see it but its.not showing up in Link...uninstalled then reinstalled about 5 times now....different versions as well.....nothing shows up in Link at all.


must be something up with the drivers, you checked in devicemanager to be sure its using drivers from corsair and there isn't anything else coming up as unknown etc?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> must be something up with the drivers, you checked in devicemanager to be sure its using drivers from corsair and there isn't anything else coming up as unknown etc?


Ill do some more messing about tonight while I install AC4 but to the best of my knowledge they are corsair drivers and I know that there isnt any unknown devices in device manager......its just weird but probably something silly ans small once I nut it out.

Hmmm...is there a difference between the Link and the Link2 software?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ill do some more messing about tonight while I install AC4 but to the best of my knowledge they are corsair drivers and I know that there isnt any unknown devices in device manager......its just weird but probably something silly ans small once I nut it out.
> 
> Hmmm...is there a difference between the Link and the Link2 software?


Yes. You need to use CorsairLINK2. Sorry I wasn't precise before, in case that confused you.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Yes. You need to use CorsairLINK2. Sorry I wasn't precise before, in case that confused you.


Ah. Thats might have something to do with it.....ill download and install it tonight. Probably is something simple like that. Probably should ask if it makes a difference that I do t have my fans plugged into the base either....I plugged them directly into the motherboard.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ah. Thats might have something to do with it.....ill download and install it tonight. Probably is something simple like that. Probably should ask if it makes a difference that I do t have my fans plugged into the base either....I plugged them directly into the motherboard.


You should stay the plotted course. The H100i has an integrated fan controller. The software communicates with the hardware via the USB interface. Let the package do its job. The website and support forum has links to both CL2 software and firmware if you choose to upgrade.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Thanks for the info. Ive already downloaded all the stuff I need and will install it all when I get home

Working atm (not productively mind you







)


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Ive already downloaded all the stuff I need and will install it all when I get home
> 
> Working atm (not productively mind you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Corsair forum link - http://forum.corsair.com/v3/index.php Join and enjoy.

This is the link for Corsair Link. http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=118618

Just thought I could save you some time.


----------



## p5ych00n5

So I've managed to install the board, clean and reinstall the loop, connect everything up, install all the latest bios and drivers, have a poke around the bios, aaaannnnddd as soon as l hit the desktop within 3 minutes crash, no bsod, hit power again and it boots normally no error messages about Windows not shutting down properly. So far l have tried:

Two different PSUs, both jumpered to run the PC bar the CPU overnight.
Two different types of ram in every slot combination possible
Checked for shorts
Reinstall Windows on two different HDD
Reupdate all drivers, rollback all drivers
Tried a different outlet
Removed all HDD bar the OS drive
Different Sata cables
Etc Etc

System specs are:
1090T
Win 8.1
8gig Gskill Sniper 1600
2x Radeon 6850
120 gig OCZ Vertex II SSD for OS
Samsung drives for Games and Media
Pioneer bluray burner
Corsair AX 1200 PSU
Custom loop

I am at a total loss as what could be causing this, if anyone has anything it would be most appreciated


----------



## felix

What about the Event Log ? Have you checked there to see anything that could help ?


----------



## p5ych00n5

Just checked Event Log, just the usual Explorer blah blah this, while checking it it crashed again, rebooted hit the welcome screen and crashed again


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Just checked Event Log, just the usual Explorer blah blah this, while checking it it crashed again, rebooted hit the welcome screen and crashed again


what sort of crashes are these? complete lockups? have you done a full memory test? have you made sure your waterblocks are fully mounted and not leaving any gaps? is this with any overclocking yet? (including ram)

on a side note I may need a better cooling system, I discovered today that running prime95 will take the cpu up to 80C, the back of the motherboard to 78C, didn't manage to check NB but I would imagine it wasn't too far from it, that or I should pull my radiator out and see how much fluid is inside, could be quite low now...


----------



## p5ych00n5

The crashes are like I've just held down the power button, no lockup it just switches itself off, ran memtest for 4 hours no errors, memok on the board passes, when l reinstalled the loop l applied new Tim and double checked all the block mounts and everything is bare bone stock while l figure this out. Voltage monitor on the board reports all voltages within tolerances, on a side note l enabled llc on the off chance the CPU was being starved but it wouldn't even post. I'm going to purchase a multimeter tomorrow to triple check the PSU.

Maybe you have a cheeky air pocket in your loop, or gunk in your blocks, maybe just a flush is in order.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> The crashes are like I've just held down the power button, no lockup it just switches itself off, ran memtest for 4 hours no errors, memok on the board passes, when l reinstalled the loop l applied new Tim and double checked all the block mounts and everything is bare bone stock while l figure this out. Voltage monitor on the board reports all voltages within tolerances, on a side note l enabled llc on the off chance the CPU was being starved but it wouldn't even post. I'm going to purchase a multimeter tomorrow to triple check the PSU.
> 
> Maybe you have a cheeky air pocket in your loop, or gunk in your blocks, maybe just a flush is in order.


you tried disabling all the overcurrent protection settings? if its just powering off that usually means its either being overloaded somewhere or somethings burning (gap in paste etc), and what level did you set the LLC to? you don't really need it very high fyi, only use it to keep vdroop more solid.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> you tried disabling all the overcurrent protection settings? if its just powering off that usually means its either being overloaded somewhere or somethings burning (gap in paste etc), and what level did you set the LLC to? you don't really need it very high fyi, only use it to keep vdroop more solid.


I have not tried the overcurrent settings yet, l will try that when l get home, l had LLC on high the qq code was OC?, IMA going to test each video card seperately as well because at the moment I'm willing to try anything


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> I have not tried the overcurrent settings yet, l will try that when l get home, l had LLC on high the qq code was OC?, IMA going to test each video card seperately as well because at the moment I'm willing to try anything


hm yea sounds like its the overcurrent protection somewhere, if you set LLC to high you have to be sure you ramp the overcurrent to about 120% to compensate, your cpu voltage increases at that point, if I remember correctly on mine I can get 1.5V just by setting the LLC to very high and leave everything else on stock...


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> hm yea sounds like its the overcurrent protection somewhere, if you set LLC to high you have to be sure you ramp the overcurrent to about 120% to compensate, your cpu voltage increases at that point, if I remember correctly on mine I can get 1.5V just by setting the LLC to very high and leave everything else on stock...


Any change to llc and over voltage results in crash before desktop, stock settings gets to desktop before crash.


----------



## gr8sho

Three minutes should be enough time to check some of the sensors for over temp condition.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Much gratitude to all







, fingers crossed but it seems the culprit was my 6850 in the first slot with it connected I was getting S5 qcodes before the crash, currently unplugged and it was idling on the desktop overnight and I've been operational for 15 minutes so far







rep for all


----------



## felix

Great! Glad you sorted it out!


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> Great! Glad you sorted it out!


Cheers mate, now for the strange thing. I've reconnected the primary card and running the secondary card as my "primary" gpu (if that makes sense) and crossfire is now enabled, so far so good and it hasn't crashed yet, but it wont show any signal until it hits Windows so I cant get into bios unless I hook up my second monitor to the first card and once I get to desktop the second monitor goes blank. I'll just take a fully functioning PC as a win


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Well take me off the list. I had fun with my 8350 but gonna let it go. LOL anyone want a month old cpu/ cvf-z combo for cheap let me know









I went back to my intel setup


----------



## p5ych00n5

After all the testing today it all points toward my rogue primary GPU overheating and shutting the whole system down used as a secondary it doesnt heat up as severly time for new heatsinks, and to tear down the loop and swap the cards over.
And I see what everyone was talking about with the Digi+ settings, It feels like the first time I've ever delved into a BIOS


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> After all the testing today it all points toward my rogue primary GPU overheating and shutting the whole system down used as a secondary it doesnt heat up as severly time for new heatsinks, and to tear down the loop and swap the cards over.
> And I see what everyone was talking about with the Digi+ settings, It feels like the first time I've ever delved into a BIOS


Yes, immediate shutdown after a delay does seem to indicate an overtemp condition and glad you found it. I'm curious though, are your GPUs also watercooled in a loop? If yes, can you post how your setup looks?

Thanks for the rep, mate.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Yes, immediate shutdown after a delay does seem to indicate an overtemp condition and glad you found it. I'm curious though, are your GPUs also watercooled in a loop? If yes, can you post how your setup looks?
> 
> Thanks for the rep, mate.


No wuckers, thanks for your help. Alas I must now lay to rest the troubled soul of said 6850, after a short but brutal illness it has passed on to silicone heaven, farewell my good friend you shall be sadly missed.




(Please excuse the shoddy wiring, it will be neatened up)


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> No wuckers, thanks for your help. Alas I must now lay to rest the troubled soul of said 6850, after a short but brutal illness it has passed on to silicone heaven, farewell my good friend you shall be sadly missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please excuse the shoddy wiring, it will be neatened up)


It deserves a proper burial in sand! Might be time for a 290


----------



## Sgt Bilko

So my Ram finally shipped off today, hopefully i'll have it before the weekend so i can tinker around, I'm also going to put another 2 fans on the H100i for a push/pull setup, should improve the cooling by a decent amount.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So my Ram finally shipped off today, hopefully i'll have it before the weekend so i can tinker around, I'm also going to put another 2 fans on the H100i for a push/pull setup, should improve the cooling by a decent amount.


I would be surprised if you get more than a 2C improvement with push/pull but give it a go and see.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I would be surprised if you get more than a 2C improvement with push/pull but give it a go and see.


Well 2c would put me under 50c max temp so thats good enough for me.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So my Ram finally shipped off today, hopefully i'll have it before the weekend so i can tinker around, I'm also going to put another 2 fans on the H100i for a push/pull setup, should improve the cooling by a decent amount.


push-pull should give better sound anyway, depending on how resistant the radiator is there will be a percentage of sound induced by the air staying in the fan blades from pressure, of which stacking fans will reduce until there is no resistance left...

my thermaltake is especially like this, if I take one fan out it actually gets much louder despite the RPMs being identical, because the radiator is so resistant (doublethick, 20+ fpi), with only one fan literally no air is passed through...


----------



## gr8sho

This will depend quite a bit on the fans used. Also, the H100i gets confused if it can't control all fans of the same type.

Most normal applications will not tax the 8350 enough to make the fans howl. You'd need to be benching for that.

My 9790s 7970s by comparison are much much louder. I have an aggressive fan profile since these cards seem to spaz out when you get close to 60C.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> This will depend quite a bit on the fans used. Also, the H100i gets confused if it can't control all fans of the same type.
> 
> Most normal applications will not tax the 8350 enough to make the fans howl. You'd need to be benching for that.
> 
> My 9790s by comparison are much much louder. I have an aggressive fan profile since these cards seem to spaz out when you get close to 60C.


Im guessing that you meant 7970's.

And ill probably pick up another 4 fans of the same type whenever I make my next order......PCCG has got enough money out of me in the past month


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Im guessing that you meant 7970's.
> 
> And ill probably pick up another 4 fans of the same type whenever I make my next order......PCCG has got enough money out of me in the past month


My Wallet cries whenever I look at my Order History


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> My Wallet cries whenever I look at my Order History


I wish mine could some days, might stop me from making a few impulse buys









And i just re-installed Link2 and it's still blank.....not picking up the H100i at all, I'm using a USB/ Mini usb cable as well


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I wish mine could some days, might stop me from making a few impulse buys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i just re-installed Link2 and it's still blank.....not picking up the H100i at all, I'm using a USB/ Mini usb cable as well


Or if it could Nag "Do you REALLY need that, your computer works fine JUST as it is"







. Damn you late night impulse buys







.

Oh and I managed to clock up to 3.8 on stock volts, the old UD7 would throw a hissy fit and hang/crash and generally be a prima donna, and the stock volts are lower on the CHV









Sorry I cant help you with the Corsair Ima no experience


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> This will depend quite a bit on the fans used. Also, the H100i gets confused if it can't control all fans of the same type.
> 
> Most normal applications will not tax the 8350 enough to make the fans howl. You'd need to be benching for that.
> 
> My 9790s by comparison are much much louder. I have an aggressive fan profile since these cards seem to spaz out when you get close to 60C.


I need like 65% Fan on my Matrix to keep it nice and cool, with a 58C average temp with highs in the early 60s.


----------



## gr8sho

That sounds about right.

Now if I could just figure out how to cure flickering in Skyrim when viewing high texture resolution areas, usually comprised of water...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Im guessing that you meant 7970's.


Yes, fixed. thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> And i just re-installed Link2 and it's still blank.....not picking up the H100i at all, I'm using a USB/ Mini usb cable as well


No one at Corsair has offered to help? If you do ask them, they will want you to use their supplied USB-mini to USB header cable.

You do have all the rest of the cabling done per requirements, yes?

*On a separate note, I've now noticed a few times that replying with quotes using firefox is dropping one of the square brackets. I have to go back in an manually add it back.*


----------



## gr8sho

Back to overclocking.

I hadn't done much benching once I installed the Trident-Xs and moved FSB up to 300MHz. I've used the system quite a long time this way with no visible issues. Today I did a 3 pass IBT w/AVX run with max setting to see what's what. After considerable testing, I've come to realize the system, most likely the IMC and CPU/NB can't live up at 2700MHz. Previous benchmarking up at 2600MHz was successful. Disappointed a little my chip couldn't run at 2700, but I'd rather see stability. I'm unclear if I can overcome the IMC limitation with more CPU volts at this point. Even if I can, not sure I would do it.

I'm including a screenshot for comments. The run had CPU/NB backed down to 2400MHz.


----------



## caveman59847

Hey I would like to join the aSus Crosshair V Formula Club. I just upgraded from the old Crosshair IV to the V and threw in a AMD Phenom ii X6 1100T with Transcend Axeram DDR3 20000 PC 16000.


----------



## aaroc

Hello, Club members. Can the Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z handle Trifire of R9 290/290X? Will the PCIe bus be full as no external crossfire bridges are used? In three card configurations, not all PCIe slots are 16x, will this impact performance? Im looking for options for my dream PC with three 2560x1440 monitors in landscape to play race games and FPS. Thanks!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well 2c would put me under 50c max temp so thats good enough for me.












I have it on good authority that the best push/pull configuration is SP fans pushing and AF or higher air flow lower static pressure fans pulling yields the best results, has anyone else tried that?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Hello, Club members. Can the Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z handle Trifire of R9 290/290X? Will the PCIe bus be full as no external crossfire bridges are used? In three card configurations, not all PCIe slots are 16x, will this impact performance? Im looking for options for my dream PC with three 2560x1440 monitors in landscape to play race games and FPS. Thanks!


no problem with it... you will just have an oven... you could bake a cake inside your pc with a 290x trifire... or some deep-fried turkey (as thanksgiving is this thursday)


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> *On a separate note, I've now noticed a few times that replying with quotes using firefox is dropping one of the square brackets. I have to go back in an manually add it back.*


odd, never seen that happen to me...


----------



## xARVOx

so beeing a noob i have trouble with my formular Z. Windows detects 8 gb Ram but the bios doesnt. oh and its running at 1333mhz plus i get the error code 0d when installing the hdd. im now running on ssd only









link to buildlog:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1418480/first-build-based-on-the-amd-8350fx-black-edition-turned-into-psu-nightmare


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> odd, never seen that happen to me...


I wouldn't have thought much of it, but ever since it was happening to OS2WIZ, and now I'm seeing it myself, there must be an intermittent bug in the BB software working with the newer editions of Mozilla.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xARVOx*
> 
> so beeing a noob i have trouble with my formular Z. Windows detects 8 gb Ram but the bios doesnt. oh and its running at 1333mhz plus i get the error code 0d when installing the hdd. im now running on ssd only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link to buildlog:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1418480/first-build-based-on-the-amd-8350fx-black-edition-turned-into-psu-nightmare


Welcome.

I read a few pages of your thread, enough to get a feel for what's going on. My first suggestion is to work on the handful of issues you have one at a time.

First on the memory, I would make sure they are configured correctly in BIOS to SPD or XMP or AMP, whatever profile came with the RAM. Second, run Memtest86+ to ensure the RAM is good. You have to confirm the parts are good before you progress further downstream.

As for the harddisk, I would take it out of the machine and see if it is recognized in another system. Ideally using a USB3 connected docking station.

Lastly your sig says you're on a Sabertooth, but in reality it is a Crosshair V, yes?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have it on good authority that the best push/pull configuration is SP fans pushing and AF or higher air flow lower static pressure fans pulling yields the best results, has anyone else tried that?


I had an imbalanced setup at one time. It happened because I didn't realize Corsair's fan selection for the H100i did not match any of the then commercially available fans they sold. When I got my SP120s, I attempted to do what you said so the pull was faster than the push. I can't say the cooling performance was bad, but never felt comfortable with the setup because the Link2 software couldn't control the fans to my liking.

On another Rampage 3E machine here, I have the setup with faster pull than push. Again it seems to work well and keeps the i920 running cool enough under load, overclocked to 4GHz.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> no problem with it... you will just have an oven... you could bake a cake inside your pc with a 290x trifire... or some deep-fried turkey (as thanksgiving is this thursday)


Is this significantly worse than running 7970s in "tri-fire"?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caveman59847*
> 
> Hey I would like to join the aSus Crosshair V Formula Club. I just upgraded from the old Crosshair IV to the V and threw in a AMD Phenom ii X6 1100T with Transcend Axeram DDR3 20000 PC 16000.


Welcome.

When you get a chance, get your system specs visible.

Also, did you get the original V or the new newer Z board?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Hello, Club members. Can the Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z handle Trifire of R9 290/290X? Will the PCIe bus be full as no external crossfire bridges are used? In three card configurations, not all PCIe slots are 16x, will this impact performance? Im looking for options for my dream PC with three 2560x1440 monitors in landscape to play race games and FPS. Thanks!


It has plenty of lanes for tri-fire, so it should do. CF over the bridge AMD has stated it will work on any PCI-E Gen, so you should be fine.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I had an imbalanced setup at one time. It happened because I didn't realize Corsair's fan selection for the H100i did not match any of the then commercially available fans they sold. When I got my SP120s, I attempted to do what you said so the pull was faster than the push. I can't say the cooling performance was bad, but never felt comfortable with the setup because the Link2 software couldn't control the fans to my liking.
> 
> On another Rampage 3E machine here, I have the setup with faster pull than push. Again it seems to work well and keeps the i920 running cool enough under load, overclocked to 4GHz.


Not really faster but because the static pressure will make no difference in pull at all because it's pulling air from all around the radiator, having SP fans to push and good AF fans to pull seemed to work better. I would assume since the AF's air quieter you could run them at full or near full speed.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Is this significantly worse than running 7970s in "tri-fire"?


hehe... adding each gpu temps... you will have a nice and cozy 270ºC inside your case


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> hehe... adding each gpu temps... you will have a nice and cozy 270ºC inside your case


I don't think it's that simple. Remember these cards have heat exhaust out the rear..

Yes they get hot and I'm always stunned at just how much heat these cards generate.

Hopefully your post is a little tongue in cheek.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Not really faster but because the static pressure will make no difference in pull at all because it's pulling air from all around the radiator, having SP fans to push and good AF fans to pull seemed to work better. I would assume since the AF's air quieter you could run them at full or near full speed.


Do you know which variety of fan Corsair initially shipped with the H100i? I know they are not the PWMs shipping now. My config has 4 of the original ones.

When gaming, CPU is around 50C. The fans don't make that much noise. I only really hear them when running IBT or Prime.

The 7970s? Well they're on another plateau. Mine are reference design with single fans, but they're up in the 60-70% duty range and they sure are loud, especially with the side panels off.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Do you know which variety of fan Corsair initially shipped with the H100i? I know they are not the PWMs shipping now. My config has 4 of the original ones.
> 
> When gaming, CPU is around 50C. The fans don't make that much noise. I only really hear them when running IBT or Prime.
> 
> The 7970s? Well they're on another plateau. Mine are reference design with single fans, but they're up in the 60-70% duty range and they sure are loud, especially with the side panels off.


They were 3pin ones IIRC, SP120 based of course. I think you can swap em out via RMA for the newer ones.


----------



## Paul17041993

3 290Xs would run fine I would think, don't think PCIe2 would be enough of a limitation, and you would overclock your NB and PCIe clock probably anyway, Id get 290s IMO though unless you plan to watercool;

the reference blowers are perfect for crossfire on air, but like all multi-gpu setups on air, you need a lot of airflow, so be sure you have 2-3 120mm fans or similar at the front-bottom end of the case to push cool air in, and the back end of the case should have a fair amount of space to dissipate the exhaust heat, don't let it re-enter the case!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> They were 3pin ones IIRC, SP120 based of course. I think you can swap em out via RMA for the newer ones.


I heard that. I was thinking I had to make up a complaint to get them. Is it worth doing? What are the advantages if you happen to know.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Do you know which variety of fan Corsair initially shipped with the H100i? I know they are not the PWMs shipping now. My config has 4 of the original ones.
> 
> When gaming, CPU is around 50C. The fans don't make that much noise. I only really hear them when running IBT or Prime.
> 
> The 7970s? Well they're on another plateau. Mine are reference design with single fans, but they're up in the 60-70% duty range and they sure are loud, especially with the side panels off.


They were 2700 RPM performance SP 120's, they are actually good fans just a bit loud at full boat but if you don't go there they work just fine. I bought the new PWM's because of the red ring and because I wanted to have more options for controlling them down the road. The SP's work fine for push pull, I think LINUS, who did the tests, was saying is that SP is not needed for the pull side and didn't work as well as just pull.

My GPU's are really not loud unless I turn them up over 75% when benching. They keep very cool and quiet when gaming but probably never go over 50%. If I turn the fans to 80% while benching I stay under 70C for the most part on both cards which I like but if you count the 6 fans on the GPU's and the power supply I have 16 fans in the case so overall it's not really quiet but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I heard that. I was thinking I had to make up a complaint to get them. Is it worth doing? What are the advantages if you happen to know.


I think they were easier to control via the link software, but if it does not give you an issue than you are good2go.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> 3 290Xs would run fine I would think, don't think PCIe2 would be enough of a limitation, and you would overclock your NB and PCIe clock probably anyway, Id get 290s IMO though unless you plan to watercool;
> 
> the reference blowers are perfect for crossfire on air, but like all multi-gpu setups on air, you need a lot of airflow, so be sure you have 2-3 120mm fans or similar at the front-bottom end of the case to push cool air in, and the back end of the case should have a fair amount of space to dissipate the exhaust heat, don't let it re-enter the case!


I could be wrong but I would do some research before I OC'd the PCIE lanes, I heard it can be fatal to the mobo and some components. It was talk about to some length in the Vishera thread.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I think they were easier to control via the link software, but if it does not give you an issue than you are good2go.


Perhaps if the two sets are not matched, the PWM feature gives the necessary control. I never looked into it.

Yeah, I'm happy with my setup.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I could be wrong but I would do some research before I OC'd the PCIE lanes, I heard it can be fatal to the mobo and some components. It was talk about to some length in the Vishera thread.


only if you do it too far, Ive had mine at 110 I think for quite a while, no issues.


----------



## gr8sho

When doing OC on the PCI-E interface, does adding more volts to the SB help? I've wondered about it for a while but never really did much experimenting in this area.


----------



## Liranan

Overclocking PCI-E doesn't yield any performance increases and can yield to instability so I don't see the point. Whether it can be fatal to motherboards is a different question, which I'm unaware of.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So my Ram finally shipped off today, hopefully i'll have it before the weekend so i can tinker around, I'm also going to put another 2 fans on the H100i for a push/pull setup, should improve the cooling by a decent amount.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be surprised if you get more than a 2C improvement with push/pull but give it a go and see.
Click to expand...

*with quality fans
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Overclocking PCI-E doesn't yield any performance increases and can yield to instability so I don't see the point. Whether it can be fatal to motherboards is a different question, which I'm unaware of.


never lost a mobo but i have corrupted bios, and hdds easily


----------



## RocketAbyss

Might have mentioned it a long while back, but yes OC'ing the PCIE bus speed may/will cause memory and data corruption. Best to leave it alone to avoid unnecessary trouble


----------



## caveman59847

Wow this mobo is sick !! I just upgraded from the Crosshair IV and I am very impressed. I had that nb sb issue with the Crosshair IV and so I had to take them off and put real thermal paste on instead of the crappy wax. Second I am not sure why but the VDROOP was horrible when paired with the AMD Phenom II x6 1100T. The Voltages dropped horrendously and it was extremely hard to OC cause the voltages drooped to extremes for 3 minutes or more at a time. I am not sure what happened but my Corsair H100i smoked my Processor and itself and probably the Mobo as well so here I am sitting with Crosshair V masterpiece. Thank You Corsair you flippin rock. anyway I am saving up to put in the AMD FX 9590 4.7 GHz . Does anyone have one in a Crosshair V. I am debating on the upgrade cause I have heard some people say that it isn't worth it that the Phenom ii x6 1100t works better even though it's only 6 cores?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caveman59847*
> 
> Wow this mobo is sick !! I just upgraded from the Crosshair IV and I am very impressed. I had that nb sb issue with the Crosshair IV and so I had to take them off and put real thermal paste on instead of the crappy wax. Second I am not sure why but the VDROOP was horrible when paired with the AMD Phenom II x6 1100T. The Voltages dropped horrendously and it was extremely hard to OC cause the voltages drooped to extremes for 3 minutes or more at a time. I am not sure what happened but my Corsair H100i smoked my Processor and itself and probably the Mobo as well so here I am sitting with Crosshair V masterpiece. Thank You Corsair you flippin rock. anyway I am saving up to put in the AMD FX 9590 4.7 GHz . Does anyone have one in a Crosshair V. I am debating on the upgrade cause I have heard some people say that it isn't worth it that the Phenom ii x6 1100t works better even though it's only 6 cores?


There were people with the 1090T and one had a 955BE earlier in.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caveman59847*
> 
> Wow this mobo is sick !! I just upgraded from the Crosshair IV and I am very impressed. I had that nb sb issue with the Crosshair IV and so I had to take them off and put real thermal paste on instead of the crappy wax. Second I am not sure why but the VDROOP was horrible when paired with the AMD Phenom II x6 1100T. The Voltages dropped horrendously and it was extremely hard to OC cause the voltages drooped to extremes for 3 minutes or more at a time. I am not sure what happened but my Corsair H100i smoked my Processor and itself and probably the Mobo as well so here I am sitting with Crosshair V masterpiece. Thank You Corsair you flippin rock. anyway I am saving up to put in the AMD FX 9590 4.7 GHz . Does anyone have one in a Crosshair V. I am debating on the upgrade cause I have heard some people say that it isn't worth it that the Phenom ii x6 1100t works better even though it's only 6 cores?


No way a Phenom works better than a FX 8 core, I have heard that the 9xxx series is not worth the money but an 8320 or 8350 is the way to go. I can run 4.7 or 4.8 24/7 on my 8350 with an H100i.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> No way a Phenom works better than a FX 8 core, I have heard that the 9xxx series is not worth the money but an 8320 or 8350 is the way to go. I can run 4.7 or 4.8 24/7 on my 8350 with an H100i.


a 1100T is equivalent to a 8150, each has their strengths, but a 8350 goes significantly further.


----------



## Devildog83

Ya, What he said.


----------



## xARVOx

well i updated the sig. there is a new bios version for the board out but im terrified of corrupting my bios







. Im running on bios version 1503. and the automatic aus update doesnt seem to get connectet with the asus servers. so i got the bios downloaded from the website but im scared to do anything wrong. hadnt much luck build the pc.
the harddrive works in another PC. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xARVOx*
> 
> well i updated the sig. there is a new bios version for the board out but im terrified of corrupting my bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Im running on bios version 1503. and the automatic aus update doesnt seem to get connectet with the asus servers. so i got the bios downloaded from the website but im scared to do anything wrong. hadnt much luck build the pc.
> the harddrive works in another PC. Thanks for the help.


don't worry, flashing is pretty straightforward, the way Ive done it for pretty much all the BIOS versions is download the file > use the flash tool in AIsuit, you can do it in-BIOS though with a flash drive but I haven't done that personally so I'm not particularly sure how to go about that without reading the manual again...


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xARVOx*
> 
> well i updated the sig. there is a new bios version for the board out but im terrified of corrupting my bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Im running on bios version 1503. and the automatic aus update doesnt seem to get connectet with the asus servers. so i got the bios downloaded from the website but im scared to do anything wrong. hadnt much luck build the pc.
> the harddrive works in another PC. Thanks for the help.


I've always used EZ Flash 2 method in bios (page 3-44 in manual).
Nothing to it!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *caveman59847*
> 
> Wow this mobo is sick !! I just upgraded from the Crosshair IV and I am very impressed. I had that nb sb issue with the Crosshair IV and so I had to take them off and put real thermal paste on instead of the crappy wax. Second I am not sure why but the VDROOP was horrible when paired with the AMD Phenom II x6 1100T. The Voltages dropped horrendously and it was extremely hard to OC cause the voltages drooped to extremes for 3 minutes or more at a time. I am not sure what happened but my Corsair H100i smoked my Processor and itself and probably the Mobo as well so here I am sitting with Crosshair V masterpiece. Thank You Corsair you flippin rock. anyway I am saving up to put in the AMD FX 9590 4.7 GHz . Does anyone have one in a Crosshair V. I am debating on the upgrade cause I have heard some people say that it isn't worth it that the Phenom ii x6 1100t works better even though it's only 6 cores?
> 
> 
> 
> No way a Phenom works better than a FX 8 core, I have heard that the 9xxx series is not worth the money but an 8320 or 8350 is the way to go. I can run 4.7 or 4.8 24/7 on my 8350 with an H100i.
Click to expand...

+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xARVOx*
> 
> well i updated the sig. there is a new bios version for the board out but im terrified of corrupting my bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Im running on bios version 1503. and the automatic aus update doesnt seem to get connectet with the asus servers. so i got the bios downloaded from the website but im scared to do anything wrong. hadnt much luck build the pc.
> the harddrive works in another PC. Thanks for the help.


even if you do corrupt it you can use usb bios flashback, a usb drive formatted in fat32, download bios, rename and put in white usb slot, power off system, and press bios flashback button easy as pie


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> even if you do corrupt it you can use usb bios flashback, a usb drive formatted in fat32, download bios, rename and put in white usb slot, power off system, and press bios flashback button easy as pie


Have you tried this with a corrupt bios?

Reason I ask is when my CHIV's bios went corrupt from a wicked OC not from flashing an updated version I couldn't flash with any of the ASUS methods,
I even tried in Pure DOS Mode with no success.

Only fix was to actually replace the bios chip.
The hardest part was paying the shipping as it was much more than the chip itself (as usual)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> even if you do corrupt it you can use usb bios flashback, a usb drive formatted in fat32, download bios, rename and put in white usb slot, power off system, and press bios flashback button easy as pie
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried this with a corrupt bios?
> 
> Reason I ask is when my CHIV's bios went corrupt from a wicked OC not from flashing an updated version I couldn't flash with any of the ASUS methods,
> I even tried in Pure DOS Mode with no success.
> 
> Only fix was to actually replace the bios chip.
> The hardest part was paying the shipping as it was much more than the chip itself (as usual)
Click to expand...

i have corrupted bios, but never killed the chip that way, i did kill a chip when my watercooling system leaked.... with no power to board. final phase of leak testing... i think it put the battery volts to it some how


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xARVOx*
> 
> well i updated the sig. there is a new bios version for the board out but im terrified of corrupting my bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Im running on bios version 1503. and the automatic aus update doesnt seem to get connectet with the asus servers. so i got the bios downloaded from the website but im scared to do anything wrong. hadnt much luck build the pc.
> the harddrive works in another PC. Thanks for the help.


As all have said, using the built in BIOS utility is THE way to go. Just plop the .bin file onto a FAT32 formatted USB drive.

I would also grab screen shots of all the BIOS screens in case you have to refer to them later after doing the Flash. I also like to clear the CMOS both prior to and after the flash just to make sure all the hardware is seen and configured correctly. This is OCD, yes, but it won't hurt anything.

After this procedure, I'd be surprised if your harddrive isn't working on the Crosshair.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

My Ram is installed!!



Time to update the sig rig again









Also have the little 60mm fan over the NB same as Gr8sho does and works very well at least 10c cooler than before. (Thanks for the idea







)

I'll start again on trying to get 5Ghz stable this weekend, with only 2 Sticks of Ram should make a bit of difference.

then again it was about 35c here today with no air-con......


----------



## p5ych00n5

Hmmmmm, I'm getting funky warnings popping up such as "CPU/NB voltage is at 0.00V" and "Motherboard temperature is at -23 centigrade"


----------



## Mega Man

that would be ai suite and one of the many reasons many of us say NEVER USE ai suite


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that would be ai suite and one of the many reasons many of us say NEVER USE ai suite


Haha, I find them more amusing than not. Pffft -23 centigrade my very small derriere, I'm not running LN2









_Edit_ Dialled in my Settings for 4.0 from my old UD7, yeesh as soon as I messed with NB frequencies the PC refused to boot, wouldn't even post!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that would be ai suite and one of the many reasons many of us say NEVER USE ai suite


Ah......"That" program


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Hmmmmm, I'm getting funky warnings popping up such as "CPU/NB voltage is at 0.00V" and "Motherboard temperature is at -23 centigrade"


That is AI Suite II being utterly stupid, it gets confused when you run another monitoring app. I have never tried flashing a new BIOS because my board coughs up Q-Code 66 upon resetting outside of the BIOS, so I don't wanna brick my board. Also, I am RMAing my RAM and I got 92 errors in Memtest86+, do you think its a board problem or the RAM itself? The RAM is set to 1.49V in the BIOS (AUTO), should I give it a go under 1.52?


----------



## gr8sho

While I agree that AISuite could have been coded better, consider that it is a better practice to only use one application monitor per sensor. For instance, one could use MSIA for the GPU and HWINFO for the CPU and mainboard. One of the key advantages of HWINFO is you can tell it, for an individual sensor, which to monitor and which to ignore. Wonderful "configurability" (well not a real word, I just made it up..







)

I like the graphing function in MSIA, which is why I use it. Trying to figure out why these 7970s seem to spaz so much. I'm going to try forcing constant voltage on them to see if that clears up some mysteries I'm seeing... I'll see a negative framerate spike coincident with a voltage drop. Doesn't make sense to me why the power management function would choose to drop off in high demand 3D game.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> That is AI Suite II being utterly stupid, it gets confused when you run another monitoring app. I have never tried flashing a new BIOS because my board coughs up Q-Code 66 upon resetting outside of the BIOS, so I don't wanna brick my board. Also, I am RMAing my RAM and I got 92 errors in Memtest86+, do you think its a board problem or the RAM itself? The RAM is set to 1.49V in the BIOS (AUTO), should I give it a go under 1.52?


I would not make any changes off of stock setting to prove the parts work. But please confirm that the settings you're using to test the parts with match what's on the product packaging. Most of the time you can use BIOS to pull the profile right off the memory sticks.

To qualify the parts, everything should be stock, including the CPU. This way if you do get fails, you'll pass any 20 question test thrown at you by the vendor. Just in case. The times I've had to call on warranty for memory, and this is the area where I've had to do it most often, if you can do all the steps ahead of time, it greatly shortens the whole process. Also, take screenshots or pictures just in case they ask for proof. With G.Skill (my only point of reference), they have always been very good to take care of warranty with very little fuss.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Also, I am RMAing my RAM and I got 92 errors in Memtest86+, do you think its a board problem or the RAM itself? The RAM is set to 1.49V in the BIOS (AUTO), should I give it a go under 1.52?


test overnight ant bare stock settings, see if anything pops up, if nothing appears then try the OC settings (make sure you set all the timings right) and test again, if errors pop up you should RMA, though if this is above 1866MHz you should try giving your CPU and CPU/NB a tad more voltage to be sure its not the CPU being unstable.


----------



## Devildog83

I did not reload AI Suite 2 when I did my last reinstall of windows because not only was it buggy but it added 2 mins. to my boot time in windows. I just use HWinfo64 and if than ain't enough I use AMD overdrive which is easy to find. No loading issue and it's very informative. It allows minor changes, monitors the mobo and most of your hardware and it has a rather mild CPU stress test which use and you can monitor the temps and volts while you run it very easily. It's not a super monitor but it has zero issues running with any other hardware.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I did not reload AI Suite 2 when I did my last reinstall of windows because not only was it buggy but it added 2 mins. to my boot time in windows. I just use HWinfo64 and if than ain't enough I use AMD overdrive which is easy to find. No loading issue and it's very informative. It allows minor changes, monitors the mobo and most of your hardware and it has a rather mild CPU stress test which use and you can monitor the temps and volts while you run it very easily. It's not a super monitor but it has zero issues running with any other hardware.


yea overdrive is pretty sweet, though I couldn't manage to get a good OC from it, I cant remember if it can control the voltage on the crosshair or not, has it gotten many updates recently? haven't used it for a the past 6 months I think...


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> yea overdrive is pretty sweet, though I couldn't manage to get a good OC from it, I cant remember if it can control the voltage on the crosshair or not, has it gotten many updates recently? haven't used it for a the past 6 months I think...


I never used it to overclock, I use the UEFI or ROG connect. When I did do temp overclocks with the AI suite they would reset upon restart.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Back to overclocking.
> 
> I hadn't done much benching once I installed the Trident-Xs and moved FSB up to 300MHz. I've used the system quite a long time this way with no visible issues. Today I did a 3 pass IBT w/AVX run with max setting to see what's what. After considerable testing, I've come to realize the system, most likely the IMC and CPU/NB can't live up at 2700MHz. Previous benchmarking up at 2600MHz was successful. Disappointed a little my chip couldn't run at 2700, but I'd rather see stability. I'm unclear if I can overcome the IMC limitation with more CPU volts at this point. Even if I can, not sure I would do it.
> 
> I'm including a screenshot for comments. The run had CPU/NB backed down to 2400MHz.


What makes you say it can't handle 2700MHz?
Our settings are fairly close for the most part and so far this feels even more stable/smoother than my P95 24 hr stable 267 x 18 OC.




These were both just quick runs to get an idea of where the OC stands and so far I'm very happy performance wise.
Still have some work to do.

How high did you have CPU/NB voltage for 2700MHz?
Did you try increasing the Dram voltage? (higher than pic above?)

A question for those running 300MHz+. I've asked this before, how many are running C&Q.
The reason I ask, I can boot/run into above settings without issue. Any combination of Ref Clock and Multiplier is not a problem.
My current issue has been C&Q stops functioning above 279MHz x 17.5. If I attempt to drop multiplier to 17.0 C&Q will not function.

I was hoping to stay around 4.8GHz using 300 x 16 but without C&Q not sure I want to or not.
300 x 17.5 (lowest multiplier that allows C&Q to function at this level) looks like this with C&Q



and this without



Anyone have any thoughts as to why the 15 through 17.0 multipliers won't allow C&Q to function with higher Ref Clock settings but 17.5 and above seem to work just fine?
This has got me stumped


----------



## Mega Man

i am .... and it works fine


----------



## soulwrath

its saying to swap chips with me :X lol nice silicon


----------



## Mega Man

1229 ~ reviewers chip i was able to get my hands on ! it is an epic chip, known to easily do well over 5ghz, but due to my lack of time i have only gone to 4.8 2700 cpu/nb and 3900 ht


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I'm still working on 5Ghz stable.....work takes away all my time.

I've gotten 4.85 Stable with 1.488V so far (Max Temp was 53.4c During IBT)

http://valid.canardpc.com/47app9

Going to try 4.9 now and hopefully 5Ghz tonight


----------



## The Sandman

After wasting hours going back and forth through the bios while trying to maintain a working C&Q I just stumbled onto this.

On my 267 x 18 OC advanced power settings appear like this



After loading my 300 x 16 OC things change to this



What happened to the max and min cpu %?

This will change back and forth as I change the two OC profiles.
What am I missing here?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> After wasting hours going back and forth through the bios while trying to maintain a working C&Q I just stumbled onto this.
> 
> On my 267 x 18 OC advanced power settings appear like this
> 
> -snip-
> 
> After loading my 300 x 16 OC things change to this
> 
> -snip-
> 
> What happened to the max and min cpu %?
> 
> This will change back and forth as I change the two OC profiles.
> What am I missing here?


Mine does the same actually but i have C&Q disabled by CPU

And i can't boot into windows with 5Ghz.......i'm setting the Voltage at 1.52 in Bios and thats about as far as i want to push my luck.

So i'll settle with 4.85Ghz. not quite the 1Ghz overclock i wanted but still good enough for me


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> After wasting hours going back and forth through the bios while trying to maintain a working C&Q I just stumbled onto this.
> 
> On my 267 x 18 OC advanced power settings appear like this
> 
> 
> 
> After loading my 300 x 16 OC things change to this
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the max and min cpu %?
> 
> This will change back and forth as I change the two OC profiles.
> What am I missing here?


I think it might be related to the multipliers being lower then they are for stock clocks, 200x18 makes 3600, which is the stock for my 8150, I think if you drop the multiplier lower then the stock value CnQ cant determine the multipliers to use...

by the looks of it, my 8150 on stock settings uses 7, 10.5, 13.5, 16.5, then 18, 19.5 and 21


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I think it might be related to the multipliers being lower then they are for stock clocks, 200x18 makes 3600, which is the stock for my 8150, I think if you drop the multiplier lower then the stock value CnQ cant determine the multipliers to use...
> 
> by the looks of it, my 8150 on stock settings uses 7, 10.5, 13.5, 16.5, then 18, 19.5 and 21


I also wondered about this, but I know others run the same 300 x 16 and C&Q works normal, this makes for my confusion.

My everyday OS runs on a SSD array. The HDD that I play with OC's on, and run testing on has the same OS setup. (test and stabilize on HDD than apply to SSD array)
This issue affects both drives (OS) the same way.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> What makes you say it can't handle 2700MHz?
> Our settings are fairly close for the most part and so far this feels even more stable/smoother than my P95 24 hr stable 267 x 18 OC.
> 
> How high did you have CPU/NB voltage for 2700MHz?
> Did you try increasing the Dram voltage? (higher than pic above?)


When I said it couldn't handle 2700, I meant that IBT AVX would fail. This is apples to apples. In other words, the voltages and so on were equivalent for both runs with the exception of the CPU/NB freq.

_How high did you have CPU/NB voltage for 2700MHz?_ Looks like 1.376V to start, and LLC will take it up over 1.425V

_Did you try increasing the Dram voltage? (higher than pic above?)_ I did not. I seem to recall you saying this voltage needed to be higher.

In looking at your picture, the numbers are way up there, significantly higher than mine. To be certain I can duplicate your results, please tell me the exact values you have set in BIOS. I will then retry.

As to your question about CnQ, it is working well for me using 300x16. If there is anything more I can do here for you such as providing screenshots, let me know.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I also wondered about this, but I know others run the same 300 x 16 and C&Q works normal, this makes for my confusion.
> 
> My everyday OS runs on a SSD array. The HDD that I play with OC's on, and run testing on has the same OS setup. (test and stabilize on HDD than apply to SSD array)
> This issue affects both drives (OS) the same way.


I believe I still have a bootable image on one of my other HDDs. I don't use it really, but it does work. This was the hardware I used before going to SSD.

I also have Raid0 on my SSD. Using OCZ Vertex 3s.

It's possible something is foobar'd in Windows.

I hate to ask this, but have you tried doing a clear CMOS recently to see if this straightens things out?


----------



## gr8sho

I'm sharing my BIOS settings for power management. I don't think there's anything earth-shattering in here, but it can't hurt to post it.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> When I said it couldn't handle 2700, I meant that IBT AVX would fail. This is apples to apples. In other words, the voltages and so on were equivalent for both runs with the exception of the CPU/NB freq.
> 
> _How high did you have CPU/NB voltage for 2700MHz?_ Looks like 1.376V to start, and LLC will take it up over 1.425V
> 
> _Did you try increasing the Dram voltage? (higher than pic above?)_ I did not. I seem to recall you saying this voltage needed to be higher.
> 
> In looking at your picture, the numbers are way up there, significantly higher than mine. To be certain I can duplicate your results, please tell me the exact values you have set in BIOS. I will then retry.
> 
> As to your question about CnQ, it is working well for me using 300x16. If there is anything more I can do here for you such as providing screenshots, let me know.


My thinking is a little additional Dram voltage (as in my case) might be what's needed. Our CPU/NB voltage is the same.
I do realize you have the 2400MHz and mine is the 1866MHz kit but my kits manf spec dram voltage is 1.6v where yours is 1.65v I believe.
You haven't gone much above 1.68v Dram voltage and can't stabilize the 2700MHz NB freq, give it a try you might just like it lol.

Here's what bios looks like


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I hate to ask this, but have you tried doing a clear CMOS recently to see if this straightens things out?


Yes, more than once. This weekend I even flashed to latest bios hoping it might show something.
I'll be diving back into this issue shortly as I really want to see C&Q issue gone before I start stabilizing this OC.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> My thinking is a little additional Dram voltage (as in my case) might be what's needed. Our CPU/NB voltage is the same.
> I do realize you have the 2400MHz and mine is the 1866MHz kit but my kits manf spec dram voltage is 1.6v where yours is 1.65v I believe.
> You haven't gone much above 1.68v Dram voltage and can't stabilize the 2700MHz NB freq, give it a try you might just like it lol.


Wow, you have your DRAM jacked up pretty good. How much can these parts reasonably take? I have so little experience in this area.
Quote:


> Yes, more than once. This weekend I even flashed to latest bios hoping it might show something.
> I'll be diving back into this issue shortly as I really want to see C&Q issue gone before I start stabilizing this OC.


Have you tried turning on Core C6 State to see if that changes anything? Conversely, I will try turning mine off.

BTW, have you posted over on the ROG board? It's not out of the question you may have tripped over some obscure BIOS bug. I know I found a bug running 1600MHz RAM with FSB = 300. Remember that episode?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> What makes you say it can't handle 2700MHz?
> Our settings are fairly close for the most part and so far this feels even more stable/smoother than my P95 24 hr stable 267 x 18 OC.
> 
> How high did you have CPU/NB voltage for 2700MHz?
> Did you try increasing the Dram voltage? (higher than pic above?)
> 
> 
> 
> When I said it couldn't handle 2700, I meant that IBT AVX would fail. This is apples to apples. In other words, the voltages and so on were equivalent for both runs with the exception of the CPU/NB freq.
> 
> _How high did you have CPU/NB voltage for 2700MHz?_ Looks like 1.376V to start, and LLC will take it up over 1.425V
> 
> _Did you try increasing the Dram voltage? (higher than pic above?)_ I did not. I seem to recall you saying this voltage needed to be higher.
> 
> In looking at your picture, the numbers are way up there, significantly higher than mine. To be certain I can duplicate your results, please tell me the exact values you have set in BIOS. I will then retry.
> 
> As to your question about CnQ, it is working well for me using 300x16. If there is anything more I can do here for you such as providing screenshots, let me know.
Click to expand...

fyi i have gone well past 1.5 cpu/nb

and still could not stabilize it on my other chip. the chip just wont do it but these boards do have vdrop on ram and that is something that will make you fail
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> When I said it couldn't handle 2700, I meant that IBT AVX would fail. This is apples to apples. In other words, the voltages and so on were equivalent for both runs with the exception of the CPU/NB freq.
> 
> _How high did you have CPU/NB voltage for 2700MHz?_ Looks like 1.376V to start, and LLC will take it up over 1.425V
> 
> _Did you try increasing the Dram voltage? (higher than pic above?)_ I did not. I seem to recall you saying this voltage needed to be higher.
> 
> In looking at your picture, the numbers are way up there, significantly higher than mine. To be certain I can duplicate your results, please tell me the exact values you have set in BIOS. I will then retry.
> 
> As to your question about CnQ, it is working well for me using 300x16. If there is anything more I can do here for you such as providing screenshots, let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> My thinking is a little additional Dram voltage (as in my case) might be what's needed. Our CPU/NB voltage is the same.
> I do realize you have the 2400MHz and mine is the 1866MHz kit but my kits manf spec dram voltage is 1.6v where yours is 1.65v I believe.
> You haven't gone much above 1.68v Dram voltage and can't stabilize the 2700MHz NB freq, give it a try you might just like it lol.
> 
> Here's what bios looks like
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I hate to ask this, but have you tried doing a clear CMOS recently to see if this straightens things out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, more than once. This weekend I even flashed to latest bios hoping it might show something.
> I'll be diving back into this issue shortly as I really want to see C&Q issue gone before I start stabilizing this OC.
Click to expand...

try enabling c6 and c1e ( that is always how i have mine however gr8so has c1e disabled )

cause on my CVFz i know it works


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> Same configuration here....running stable @ 4.3/3.0 ...very satisfied with the board, i hope you enjoy it too!!


I've hit a brick wall at 3.8 and it's doing my head in at the moment


----------



## Sgt Bilko

well, my 290x has died........so now i'm just gonna grab some 280x's when the RMA goes through.

I need to plug in the 4-pin Molex near the PCIe slots correct?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> I've hit a brick wall at 3.8 and it's doing my head in at the moment


Is that 3.8 on all 6 cores? or are you disabling some of them.

Most Thubans generally hit around 4.1 or so iirc


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> well, my 290x has died........so now i'm just gonna grab some 280x's when the RMA goes through.
> 
> I need to plug in the 4-pin Molex near the PCIe slots correct?
> Is that 3.8 on all 6 cores? or are you disabling some of them.
> 
> Most Thubans generally hit around 4.1 or so iirc


Sorry to hear about your 290, may it have a speedy RMA and yes the 4 pin near the PCIe slots

Yah 3.8 on all 6 cores, cool n quiet disabled. I was able to get 4.0 rock solid on my old board. The thing is I've got to 3.8 on nothing else but a bump on Vcore and high LLC on the CPU, everything else stock, if I even touch any other settings it will either crash straight after post or BSOD halfway through the first run on IBT. This clock passes very high on IBT for 10 runs but I'm yet to do a overnight Prime run though and considering it's currently 30 degrees in my room at the moment I'll wait for the ambient to drop before I really stress the clock, so I'll have to wait and see.

_EDIT_ Gaaaahhhhhh downclocked then OC'd using FSB rather than the Multi - No post


----------



## X-Alt

Speaking of RMAs, my CHVF-Z has passed away into Silicon Heaven, may its parts be passed on to future ROG boards! 2-3 of its DIMM slots errored out my RAM while the left red slot worked perfectly with both sticks. November 30 resulted in the death of Paul Walker, a 290X, a CHVFZ and many many others. May they all rest in peace! My new CHVF should come soon tho. The 4 pin molex IIRC is only really needed for Tri/Quad SLIFire.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Would like to join the club, I have a rig (my 2nd rig) with the following specs:

AMD AM3+ FX8350
CM Hyper 412Slim (swapped out stock fans with a single Corsair SP Performance fan)
Asus CVF (BIOS 1703)
4x 4GB RipJapsX 2133mhz
2x GTX670 SLI'ed
120GB Corsair Force GT (OS)
1TB WDC Black + 1.5TB WDC Green (Storage)
Corsair HX1050


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> November 30 resulted in the death of Paul Walker, a 290X, a CHVFZ and many many others. May they all rest in peace!


could add a SATA cable to that list...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Sorry to hear about your 290, may it have a speedy RMA and yes the 4 pin near the PCIe slots
> 
> Yah 3.8 on all 6 cores, cool n quiet disabled. I was able to get 4.0 rock solid on my old board. The thing is I've got to 3.8 on nothing else but a bump on Vcore and high LLC on the CPU, everything else stock, if I even touch any other settings it will either crash straight after post or BSOD halfway through the first run on IBT. This clock passes very high on IBT for 10 runs but I'm yet to do a overnight Prime run though and considering it's currently 30 degrees in my room at the moment I'll wait for the ambient to drop before I really stress the clock, so I'll have to wait and see.
> 
> _EDIT_ Gaaaahhhhhh downclocked then OC'd using FSB rather than the Multi - No post


Yeah, PCCG aren't sure if i can get any cash back now, Sapphire doesn't like it when you remove the stock cooler.......









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Speaking of RMAs, my CHVF-Z has passed away into Silicon Heaven, may its parts be passed on to future ROG boards! 2-3 of its DIMM slots errored out my RAM while the left red slot worked perfectly with both sticks. November 30 resulted in the death of Paul Walker, a 290X, a CHVFZ and many many others. May they all rest in peace! My new CHVF should come soon tho. The 4 pin molex IIRC is only really needed for Tri/Quad SLIFire.


Sorry to hear about your board, my first CVF was DOA......that was a headscratcher if i ever got one. Turns out the BIOS chip was bad and wouldn't even post, i have to give some Rep to Megaware in Sydney though for driving down to give me another board with the latest Bios chip installed









Hmmm, i've ran Xfire 6970's before fine without it, doesn't hurt to have it plugged in though does it?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> My thinking is a little additional Dram voltage (as in my case) might be what's needed. Our CPU/NB voltage is the same.
> I do realize you have the 2400MHz and mine is the 1866MHz kit but my kits manf spec dram voltage is 1.6v where yours is 1.65v I believe.
> You haven't gone much above 1.68v Dram voltage and can't stabilize the 2700MHz NB freq, give it a try you might just like it lol.


I can't make it work. DRAM voltage tried up to 1.75V. If the issue is Vdroop, then I have no real means to combat that problem.

The DigiVRM 2 on the Z board may be the difference.


----------



## Narokuu

Ok awesome CHVF users, i need help. i ahve the original CHV-F (with the PCI slot)

Windows 8 Pro x64
Bios version 1703 x64

lately i am getting random disconnects, for 5-10 seconds i lose net. its not our network, i checked everything there, and my roommate has net just fine at the moment of this happening.

USB devices - Quickcam 9000 from logitech
G700 mouse
Ducky Shine 2

realtek audio i have the line in, and speaker (green headphone jack) used. just for my audio.

Cat 6 Ethernet cable for net, nothing special.. i have no idea whats going on and its causing me to lose work. (im a live streamer) and im horrible with hardware. So im hoping someone can help me here.

Thanks all!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Ok awesome CHVF users, i need help. i ahve the original CHV-F (with the PCI slot)
> 
> Windows 8 Pro x64
> Bios version 1703 x64
> 
> lately i am getting random disconnects, for 5-10 seconds i lose net. its not our network, i checked everything there, and my roommate has net just fine at the moment of this happening.
> 
> USB devices - Quickcam 9000 from logitech
> G700 mouse
> Ducky Shine 2
> 
> realtek audio i have the line in, and speaker (green headphone jack) used. just for my audio.
> 
> Cat 6 Ethernet cable for net, nothing special.. i have no idea whats going on and its causing me to lose work. (im a live streamer) and im horrible with hardware. So im hoping someone can help me here.
> 
> Thanks all!


Try downloading the newest LAN/NIC driver, I think it's Intel but don't know for sure on the non Z.


----------



## gr8sho

Yes, the original Crosshair V Formula has Intel LAN chip. And strangely, you can use the Intel Driver Update utility to check version.


----------



## Narokuu

Welp, i fixed it believe it or not.

friend of mine said "set your GPU OC to stock" i did and its perfect now. no USB issues, no net cutting out.

so I'm going to keep this and try it.


----------



## X-Alt

Can errors on certain DIMM slots be caused by the CPU or is it a 99% chance of the mobo? I really don't wanna RMA the 8320 since the MicroCenter warranty period is up and an aftermarket cooler voids the AMD one (though it is unlikely they will ever know).


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Can errors on certain DIMM slots be caused by the CPU or is it a 99% chance of the mobo? I really don't wanna RMA the 8320 since the MicroCenter warranty period is up and an aftermarket cooler voids the AMD one (though it is unlikely they will ever know).


huh? i never heard that..... some chips are sold without coolers.....

it can be either though


----------



## p5ych00n5

*Sigh*, now the random crashes are back. I cleaned the loop removed the dodgy GPU, put the functioning one into the first slot aaaaannnnnnnndddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!! bang they're back










_EDIT_ things may be pointing towards a dodgy PCIe slot, just running some tests at the moment


----------



## Mega Man

seriously hating my ud7 atm.. missing my CVFz


----------



## p5ych00n5

Stupid question time is go...... I've been trying to contact ASUS support in what may well be a dodgy PCIe slot, but for the life of me I cannot find the revision on the board





















. Could any of you guys point me in the right direction please

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> seriously hating my ud7 atm.. missing my CVFz


Hahahahaha, that's my old board as well, OC'd like a slug and once got my 1090T @ 4.2 to boot into windows at 1.6V









Officially sent off an RMA, what seemed like a dead card magically works in another slot while the fully functional card crashed Windows in the first slot

_EDIT_ Managed to get more than 10 minutes into Windows with both cards, opened GPU Tweak and the top card was roasting at 105 Degrees C while the second card was running at 35 degrees C. The whole system is bare bone stock speeds after a CMOS clear


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> seriously hating my ud7 atm.. missing my CVFz


Why not give your wife the UD7 and a 7970, is Trifire is moar than enough? Apparently AMD will not honor their warranty if I use an aftermarket heatsink, but I won't tell em that and if my IMC is indeed faulty, then tis RMA tiam! Psycoon, what is your card and try and see if there is a paste issue or something?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> I've been trying to contact ASUS support in what may well be a dodgy PCIe slot, but for the life of me I cannot find the revision on the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Could any of you guys point me in the right direction please


If you haven't found it yet revision number can be found using CPUZ under "Mainboard" tab.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> If you haven't found it yet revision number can be found using CPUZ under "Mainboard" tab.


Cheers mate, l was looking all over the motherboard for it


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> seriously hating my ud7 atm.. missing my CVFz
> 
> 
> 
> Why not give your wife the UD7 and a 7970, is Trifire is moar than enough? Apparently AMD will not honor their warranty if I use an aftermarket heatsink, but I won't tell em that and if my IMC is indeed faulty, then tis RMA tiam! Psycoon, what is your card and try and see if there is a paste issue or something?
Click to expand...

quadfire ONRY !

nothing but love for this board though ( CVFz )

the ud7 i can get stable for week of prime and it just does not like the settings, i really think it is the bios. gigas bios have been nothing but trash for the rev 3s /4s

you would think they would update it.... and still waiting


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> quadfire ONRY !
> 
> nothing but love for this board though ( CVFz )
> 
> the ud7 i can get stable for week of prime and it just does not like the settings, i really think it is the bios. gigas bios have been nothing but trash for the rev 3s /4s
> 
> you would think they would update it.... and still waiting


My CHV in a nutshell-


----------



## Mega Man

better ocs with 7970s


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> better ocs with 7970s


BUUUUBBBBUUUUUUUUUUU your CPU will bottleneck the 7970s if you can't get a proper OC on it


----------



## Mega Man

is 4.8+ghz ( have not hit my wall yet only my wall with 1/2 my fans running ) 2700cpu/nb 3900ht enough or do i need more ?

also @ 2400 ram !

i may not get the numbers of an intel but it pushes my eyefinity without issue and there are gains with quadfire

i also have a 3930k/4930k rig to play with, just waiting on my RIVBE to arrive ( finally thursday) still need to purchase the 4930k though )

and no i have not updated the oc, have not had time probably this weekend though i will


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> is 4.8+ghz ( have no thit my wall yet only my wall with 1/2 my fans running ) 2700cpu/nb 3900ht enough or do i need more ?
> 
> also @ 2400 ram !
> 
> i may not get the numbers of an intel but it pushes my eyefinity without issue and there are gains with quadfire
> 
> i also have a 3930k/4930k rig to play with, just waiting on my RIVBE to arrive ( finally thursday) still need to purchase the 4930k though )


It was sarcastic, nothing can really push a Quad-7970 Setup to its limit. But 2400MHZRAM, I need that validator so we can disprove Tradesman from teh G.SKILL forums , who is all like "liak it can barely do 1866 wit liak too sthickz guize dat IMC iz liak week, someboderh liak claiemed he dizd 2133 bawt it was never liak prooved"


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> is 4.8+ghz ( have no thit my wall yet only my wall with 1/2 my fans running ) 2700cpu/nb 3900ht enough or do i need more ?
> 
> also @ 2400 ram !
> 
> i may not get the numbers of an intel but it pushes my eyefinity without issue and there are gains with quadfire
> 
> i also have a 3930k/4930k rig to play with, just waiting on my RIVBE to arrive ( finally thursday) still need to purchase the 4930k though )
> 
> 
> 
> It was sarcastic, nothing can really push a Quad-7970 Setup to its limit. But 2400MHZRAM, I need that validator so we can disprove Tradesman from teh G.SKILL forums , who is all like "liak it can barely do 1866 wit liak too sthickz guize dat IMC iz liak week, someboderh liak claiemed he dizd 2133 bawt it was never liak prooved"
Click to expand...

all were done at different voltages to ipc and ram, it wont be as big as intels

+ 8gb sticks so there are higher too, but not by much, i dont have any validations on me but most all these are @ stable all of these tests were done at different volts on cpu/nb or ram or both







atm running my pc at stock ud7 has bios issues once the board boots it is rock solid but every now and then it just wont boot and idk y gigas 990fxas rev3/4 have issues i need to find a 1.1 ud7 i wont be able to tinker till this weekend probably but once i do ill run prime for 8+hours again and play around


----------



## X-Alt

Nuff said.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Nuff said.


what is... what is that...? is that a... ooohhhh....

and I bet I could clock my ram to 2200 quite easily, cant be stuffed though...


----------



## p5ych00n5

Hmmmmm, something seems to be making my Primary gpu get to 110 degrees, while the secondary card stays nice 'n cool at 32 degrees. It does the same thing when I alternate the cards (both are stock at the moment, not sure if it could be a wee airlock inbetween the radiator and the block or the PCIe slot is playing up


----------



## Narokuu

Going to ask a question that i cant really ask to other people because all i get is OMG Y U NO INTEL. and i just get mad.

currently using the 8120, running at stock, and the CHV-F.

I have an Asus 7850 as well. No overclock. i wil be updating in the next 6-8 months hopefully. Any thoughts? i thought about getting an 8350 and then a 7970, the ROG 3gig from Asus, and i would be great for another 2 years i would think. any thoughts on this?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Going to ask a question that i cant really ask to other people because all i get is OMG Y U NO INTEL. and i just get mad.
> 
> currently using the 8120, running at stock, and the CHV-F.
> 
> I have an Asus 7850 as well. No overclock. i wil be updating in the next 6-8 months hopefully. Any thoughts? i thought about getting an 8350 and then a 7970, the ROG 3gig from Asus, and i would be great for another 2 years i would think. any thoughts on this?


I went from an 8150 at 4.6 to a 8350 at 4.8 and i'm not seeing that much of real world difference apart from benchmark scores and a 7970/280x (DirectCU II i think you mean) is a solid investment, I'm assuming you are single 1080p?

Also if you do grab the 8350 then make sure you flash to the 1703 Bios beforehand


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I went from an 8150 at 4.6 to a 8350 at 4.8 and i'm not seeing that much of real world difference apart from benchmark scores and a 7970/280x (DirectCU II i think you mean) is a solid investment, I'm assuming you are single 1080p?
> 
> Also if you do grab the 8350 then make sure you flash to the 1703 Bios beforehand


i am running single 1080p and a side 720p LCD for just viewing things when i am streaming. (OBS and chat) i love single 1080p, not a fan of more than one monitor or gaming, however i do like tons of monitors.

a GPU is priority, after i get some new headphones, this crappy creative headset i have, has to go soon.

i just wasn't sure if a different CPU was neeeeeeded. my current setup runs like a champ, i just need a tad more GPU power, i don't play any games on high and i don't even play any super hardcore games anyways. but its nice to play battlefield, or other games cranked up once in a while. (90% of my live stream is Minecraft/terraria/league of legends, and Indie games

and i believe i am running that bios now.... im not sure. i would have to check.. thanks for the help, i <3 this thread.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> i am running single 1080p and a side 720p LCD for just viewing things when i am streaming. (OBS and chat) i love single 1080p, not a fan of more than one monitor or gaming, however i do like tons of monitors.
> 
> a GPU is priority, after i get some new headphones, this crappy creative headset i have, has to go soon.
> 
> i just wasn't sure if a different CPU was neeeeeeded. my current setup runs like a champ, i just need a tad more GPU power, i don't play any games on high and i don't even play any super hardcore games anyways. but its nice to play battlefield, or other games cranked up once in a while. (90% of my live stream is Minecraft/terraria/league of legends, and Indie games
> 
> and i believe i am running that bios now.... im not sure. i would have to check.. thanks for the help, i <3 this thread.


I ran Crossfire 6970's with my 8150 and it was great so a single 7970/280x will be just fine (using a 7970 atm actually) I only only got the 8350 because i grabbed a 290x and wanted the extra power.

and im the same with monitors, i have one for gaming and one for interwebs, chat, teamspeak etc.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Going to ask a question that i cant really ask to other people because all i get is OMG Y U NO INTEL. and i just get mad.
> 
> currently using the 8120, running at stock, and the CHV-F.
> 
> I have an Asus 7850 as well. No overclock. i wil be updating in the next 6-8 months hopefully. Any thoughts? i thought about getting an 8350 and then a 7970, the ROG 3gig from Asus, and i would be great for another 2 years i would think. any thoughts on this?


whats wrong with your 8120? I'm still running my 8150 from when i got it almost 1.5 years ago, you can quadfire on these with a bit of overclocking, as for a 7970, don't look at the ASUS ones unless your prepared for a world of pain...








280X == 7970 too, plus a clock gen splitter on the proper cards (some are rebadges, you have to look at their display support)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> whats wrong with your 8120? I'm still running my 8150 from when i got it almost 1.5 years ago, you can quadfire on these with a bit of overclocking, as for a 7970, don't look at the ASUS ones unless your prepared for a world of pain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 280X == 7970 too, plus a clock gen splitter on the proper cards (some are rebadges, you have to look at their display support)


If i had to pick a 280x atm (which i may well do soon) i'd go a for the HIS version.....The Asus models are too chunky and look like a pita (obviously you already know







)

And agreed, the 81xx is a great chip, i'm really not seeing that much difference between my Zambezi and Vishera chips.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> whats wrong with your 8120? I'm still running my 8150 from when i got it almost 1.5 years ago, you can quadfire on these with a bit of overclocking, as for a 7970, don't look at the ASUS ones unless your prepared for a world of pain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 280X == 7970 too, plus a clock gen splitter on the proper cards (some are rebadges, you have to look at their display support)


ASUS is really limited by forcing GPU Tweak on us (Tiiinest Memory OC=F4IL, yet my core rox at like 1220 100 percent stable...) Otherwise, their cards are superb (If you wanna go stock). OCing, look elsewhere...


----------



## p5ych00n5

Huzzah, looks like I've finally got the rig operating and stable


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Huzzah, looks like I've finally got the rig operating and stable


Moments later, disaster struck. His 1090T climbed to 140C , destroying his cooler's heatpipes and caused it to fall onto his graphics card and other components. Eventually the motherboard burst into flames and by the time he could extinguish it, every component expect the case was damaged beyond all repair


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Moments later, disaster struck. His 1090T climbed to 140C , destroying his cooler's heatpipes and caused it to fall onto his graphics card and other components. Eventually the motherboard burst into flames and by the time he could extinguish it, every component expect the case was damaged beyond all repair


Eeeeehhhhhh, don't jinx me









_EDIT_ Woohoo my 100th post


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Huzzah, looks like I've finally got the rig operating and stable


Temps and volts look good with headroom to spare!

Time to start pushing higher


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> ASUS is really limited by forcing GPU Tweak on us (Tiiinest Memory OC=F4IL, yet my core rox at like 1220 100 percent stable...) Otherwise, their cards are superb (If you wanna go stock). OCing, look elsewhere...


that's basically it, more or less, my case my card needs to stay under 65C to be stable while folding, nevermind even thinking about any overclocking, which of course involves the fans running full-tilt and its quite loud...

after this folding comp is over Ive been thinking I could try clamping components to the hotwire points just to see if I can actually get anything more out of this card, but with it already running 1180mV and being stuck on stock values and under 65C I somehow doubt it has anything more in there...


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Temps and volts look good with headroom to spare!
> 
> Time to start pushing higher


"No I'm quite happy where it is" said no OCN'er ever


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> that's basically it, more or less, my case my card needs to stay under 65C to be stable while folding, nevermind even thinking about any overclocking, which of course involves the fans running full-tilt and its quite loud...
> 
> after this folding comp is over Ive been thinking I could try clamping components to the hotwire points just to see if I can actually get anything more out of this card, but with it already running 1180mV and being stuck on stock values and under 65C I somehow doubt it has anything more in there...


I am stuck with my Matrix, I fell in love with it and went for the rebate. Its just the godda*n GPU Tweak that pisses me off. Do you think the stock voltage+ MSI Afterburner can get it to 1200?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Moments later, disaster struck. His 1090T climbed to 140C , destroying his cooler's heatpipes and caused it to fall onto his graphics card and other components. Eventually the motherboard burst into flames and by the time he could extinguish it, every component expect the case was damaged beyond all repair tongue.gif


Yes but it's always a good excuse to get new hardware. Hardware shopping is fun.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Yes but it's always a good excuse to get new hardware. Hardware shopping is fun.


Shh, don't encourage him to dump the Crosshair V club, mail him a F-Z quickly!


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Shh, don't encourage him to dump the Crosshair V club, mail him a F-Z quickly!


Don't worry I'm not going anywhere











Yet to test whether Prime stable, I'll leave that for overnight


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> 
> 
> Yet to test whether Prime stable, I'll leave that for overnight


I just noticed you're running that 1090T with a HT Link Speed @ 2600MHz. I should have spotted this before.
You'll have better results keeping the HT Link Speed @ 2000MHz +/- 200MHz and NB Freq as high as possible on a Phenom II.
The higher HT Freq has been known to cause instability.

Don't confuse this with the FX (8350) which stock has a 2600MHz HT.
So far you're doing great!


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I just noticed you're running that 1090T with a HT Link Speed @ 2600MHz. I should have spotted this before.
> You'll have better results keeping the HT Link Speed @ 2000MHz +/- 200MHz and NB Freq as high as possible on a Phenom II.
> The higher HT Freq has been known to cause instability.
> 
> Don't confuse this with the FX (8350) which stock has a 2600MHz HT.
> So far you're doing great!


Cheers mate, I'll give that a crack


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I just noticed you're running that 1090T with a HT Link Speed @ 2600MHz. I should have spotted this before.
> You'll have better results keeping the HT Link Speed @ 2000MHz +/- 200MHz and NB Freq as high as possible on a Phenom II.
> The higher HT Freq has been known to cause instability.
> 
> Don't confuse this with the FX (8350) which stock has a 2600MHz HT.
> So far you're doing great!


That's accurate for Deneb where the IMC fell over at 2000, but Thuban core may be better?


----------



## p5ych00n5

4.0 1 Hour Prime stable at 1.4V:



Now onto if I can get 4.1 on the same Volts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I just noticed you're running that 1090T with a HT Link Speed @ 2600MHz. I should have spotted this before.
> You'll have better results keeping the HT Link Speed @ 2000MHz +/- 200MHz and NB Freq as high as possible on a Phenom II.
> The higher HT Freq has been known to cause instability.
> 
> Don't confuse this with the FX (8350) which stock has a 2600MHz HT.
> So far you're doing great!


Through my trawling of the interwebs the general rule of thumb is that Thubans like the HT Link the same frequency as the CPU/NB.
I clocked the HT Link back to 2000, 2200, 2400 and got "fatal error - hardware failure" on Prime each time


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> 4.0 1 Hour Prime stable at 1.4V:
> 
> 
> 
> Now onto if I can get 4.1 on the same Volts
> Through my trawling of the interwebs the general rule of thumb is that Thubans like the HT Link the same frequency as the CPU/NB.
> I clocked the HT Link back to 2000, 2200, 2400 and got "fatal error - hardware failure" on Prime each time


The higher HT Freq has been known for quite a while not to give any benefits and actually takes away performance. I don't think your source is very accurate sorry, unless this is some very new break through that I'm not aware of lol. DL and run MaxxMem 2 to see the difference in performance between 2600MHz and 2000MHz on the HT Freq.

Give this a read http://www.overclock.net/t/916021/cpu-nb-vs-timings and notice the HT Link Speed in each test shown.
If you're getting errors with HT Freq at 2000MHz and 22MHz you are doing something wrong.
The 1.4 Vcore is about right for a 4.0 (might be just a touch low) but without seeing where you have everything else set I can't offer any suggestions.

Here's a few more snips to view of previous 24 hr Prime95 stable OC's on the 1090T. Take note of the HT and NB Freq's in each snip.

4013MHz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






4139MHz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






4233MHz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







As far as getting to 4.1 on near the same Vcore? Most all 1090T's run into a voltage wall just above 4.0+.
With a good cooling solution it can be done but take a look at the Vcore change to get mine to 4.1 from 4.0 than notice how little increase was needed to get to 4.2.

You can also go here, scroll down to the CHIV Formula Members/Info list and view several 1090T's settings and validations.
http://www.overclock.net/t/682489/official-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-extreme-club#post_8657317

Hope this helps clear things up!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Well it looks like i finally got 5Ghz stable.

Can't believe it took soo much voltage as opposed to 4.8

http://valid.canardpc.com/kpbjjk

did 20 Runs of IBT and 1 hour of Prime (might run it longer later)


----------



## soulwrath

I am impressed - what heatsink are oyu using


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> I am impressed - what heatsink are oyu using


Who? me?

I'm using an H100i and a 60mm fan on the NB (Got the idea from Devildog







)


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well it looks like i finally got 5Ghz stable.
> 
> Can't believe it took soo much voltage as opposed to 4.8
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kpbjjk
> 
> did 20 Runs of IBT and 1 hour of Prime (might run it longer later)


yea there's virtually always a certain wall that once you hit, it takes a lot more volts to go higher, I think my 8150 this is about 4.5GHz @ ~1.45V, if I try 4.8GHz she needs the full 1.5V to be stable, though Ive never really tested how stable it is at that point due to lack of cooling...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> yea there's virtually always a certain wall that once you hit, it takes a lot more volts to go higher, I think my 8150 this is about 4.5GHz @ ~1.45V, if I try 4.8GHz she needs the full 1.5V to be stable, though Ive never really tested how stable it is at that point due to lack of cooling...


iirc my 8150 needed 1.45 to hit 4.6 and i never really tried for more than that, in the Wife's rig now so she is happy with the upgrade over the PII 940


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> The higher HT Freq has been known for quite a while not to give any benefits and actually takes away performance. I don't think your source is very accurate sorry, unless this is some very new break through that I'm not aware of lol. DL and run MaxxMem 2 to see the difference in performance between 2600MHz and 2000MHz on the HT Freq.
> 
> Give this a read http://www.overclock.net/t/916021/cpu-nb-vs-timings and notice the HT Link Speed in each test shown.
> If you're getting errors with HT Freq at 2000MHz and 22MHz you are doing something wrong.
> The 1.4 Vcore is about right for a 4.0 (might be just a touch low) but without seeing where you have everything else set I can't offer any suggestions.
> 
> Here's a few more snips to view of previous 24 hr Prime95 stable OC's on the 1090T. Take note of the HT and NB Freq's in each snip.
> 
> 4013MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4139MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4233MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as getting to 4.1 on near the same Vcore? Most all 1090T's run into a voltage wall just above 4.0+.
> With a good cooling solution it can be done but take a look at the Vcore change to get mine to 4.1 from 4.0 than notice how little increase was needed to get to 4.2.
> 
> You can also go here, scroll down to the CHIV Formula Members/Info list and view several 1090T's settings and validations.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/682489/official-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-extreme-club#post_8657317
> 
> Hope this helps clear things up!


Sorry mate if it seemed l came riding in on my high horse, that was not my intent.

The errors l was getting was due to low Vcore, currently halfway through a 1hour Primerun - 4.1 @ 1.45 V. CPU/NB 2600. HT link @ 2000


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Sorry mate if it seemed l came riding in on my high horse, that was not my intent.
> 
> The errors l was getting was due to low Vcore, currently halfway through a 1hour Primerun - 4.1 @ 1.45 V. CPU/NB 2600. HT link @ 2000


Good job and keep us posted!
No need to mention anything about 1st statement in this post, I never thought anything about it lol.
We're good man


----------



## mwl5apv

'evenin all!

A while back I had to RMA my Crosshair V for a bad CPU fan header. After an almost 3 month RMA nightmare I got a new board and its been firing all cylinders just fine. I want to go ahead and overclock my PHII once more.

Question is, with this being a new board do I need to go through the overclocking process all over again to find stability? Or can I just key in my saved OC settings for the chip and let'r rip without issues?


----------



## Mega Man

it is not advised but i normally just plug in my oc and verify it works, then see if i can make it better with less volts and or higher freq


----------



## cssorkinman

I was just wondering what the consensus is on BIOS 1701? Worth the update? What differences has anyone noticed?
Thanks in advance for any and all replies


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Good job and keep us posted!
> No need to mention anything about 1st statement in this post, I never thought anything about it lol.
> We're good man


Sweet, anyhoo the clock was 1hour prime stable, so l rebooted saved the OC and primed overnight, 13 hours in l got a kernel power bsod, more Vcore perhaps?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Sweet, anyhoo the clock was 1hour prime stable, so l rebooted saved the OC and primed overnight, 13 hours in l got a kernel power bsod, more Vcore perhaps?


A general rule of thumb for me when testing with Prime95,
BSOD is usually a lack of Vcore,
"Worker Has Stopped" failure is usually a lack of either CPU/NB or Dram voltage. Could even be a combination of the two.

I'm not sure of the failure you mention but if it BSOD yes try a bump of Vcore (no more than two) and retest. It would make it easier to help if you could post a snip of HWInfo showing Vcore, CPU/NB, Dram voltages etc and CPUZ with CPU and Memory tabs showing? There may be something off in these areas as well as DIGI+ settings which will make a world of difference.

The more info you post the easier it gets for all of us. You are on the non Z aren't you?


----------



## p5ych00n5

You know when you have the OC bug bad when you're out on the town and you think "hmmm, must get home to see how my 12 hour prime run is going"


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> A general rule of thumb for me when testing with Prime95,
> BSOD is usually a lack of Vcore,
> "Worker Has Stopped" failure is usually a lack of either CPU/NB or Dram voltage. Could even be a combination of the two.
> 
> I'm not sure of the failure you mention but if it BSOD yes try a bump of Vcore (no more than two) and retest. It would make it easier to help if you could post a snip of HWInfo showing Vcore, CPU/NB, Dram voltages etc and CPUZ with CPU and Memory tabs showing? There may be something off in these areas as well as DIGI+ settings which will make a world of difference.
> 
> The more info you post the easier it gets for all of us. You are on the non Z aren't you?


Our interwebz is down at the moment, so its a world of hurt trying to post anything (tapatalk is being particularly difficult). I am on the Z, but unless I can give you guys anything its a road to frustration. If I posted specs would that help?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Our interwebz is down at the moment, so its a world of hurt trying to post anything (tapatalk is being particularly difficult). I am on the Z, but unless I can give you guys anything its a road to frustration. If I posted specs would that help?


Try putting your rig in your sig, and overclock.net has a pretty awesome Mobile site thats easy to navigate but you have to switch to desktop when you want to see people's sig's and such.

It's always better when people can see what you are running instead of having to repeat it all the time


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Try putting your rig in your sig, and overclock.net has a pretty awesome Mobile site thats easy to navigate but you have to switch to desktop when you want to see people's sig's and such.
> 
> It's always better when people can see what you are running instead of having to repeat it all the time


I'm literally having my worst night of tech effups, can't upload photos, tapatalk is fudged Interwebz is down due to crappy line between the node and our place. And our PM in his infinite wisdom decides to not only screw over the NBN but to utilise 100 year old copper wire systems in his alternative to the FTH, which is why I'm now posting this via Mobile rather than from my PC


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> I'm literally having my worst night of tech effups, can't upload photos, tapatalk is fudged Interwebz is down due to crappy line between the node and our place. And our PM in his infinite wisdom decides to not only screw over the NBN but to utilise 100 year old copper wire systems in his alternative to the FTH, which is why I'm now posting this via Mobile rather than from my PC


I don't think our PM is that smart tbh









Sorry to hear it dude, if it makes you feel any better i'm on Satellite and not getting anything better for the next 3 years now because of him.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> I'm literally having my worst night of tech effups, can't upload photos, tapatalk is fudged Interwebz is down due to crappy line between the node and our place. And our PM in his infinite wisdom decides to not only screw over the NBN but to utilise 100 year old copper wire systems in his alternative to the FTH, which is why I'm now posting this via Mobile rather than from my PC


that sucks man, you cant get your PC to use your phones net? my lines also been very iffy in the past couple of months, NBN was due on my road a month ago too but that never happened...
if you haven't come across it already though, you could sign this petition; http://www.change.org/nbn


----------



## gr8sho

ASMedia USB 3.0 Battery Charging Support. <--- If this is active in BIOS, does it affect or interfere with operation of USB 3.0 data transfer itself?


----------



## Mega Man

no
it shouldnt
it just allows the mobo to push more power ( 3x the normal amps ) through the usb port


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no
> it shouldnt
> it just allows the mobo to push more power ( 3x the normal amps ) through the usb port


What you said makes sense to me and is what I thought myself.

I have a SATA docking port that won't work properly if I have the charging function active, hence why I asked. It's possible I suppose this particular device is sensitive to the additional current.


----------



## Mega Man

again no, power is pulled ( the device takes only what it needs amp wise ( assuming the soucre can provide it ) ) you said sata dock, this is usb 3.0 please explain what device you are using


----------



## gr8sho

Just a SATA HDD. The dock is nothing fancy. Has provisions to plug two 2.5" or 3.5" drives.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Just a SATA HDD. The dock is nothing fancy. Has provisions to plug two 2.5" or 3.5" drives.


so sata to sata right ?


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> that sucks man, you cant get your PC to use your phones net? my lines also been very iffy in the past couple of months, NBN was due on my road a month ago too but that never happened...
> if you haven't come across it already though, you could sign this petition; http://www.change.org/nbn


TPG are sending out a tech tomorrow to fix the line so hopefully be up and running by the afternoon, defo be signing that petition asap


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> TPG are sending out a tech tomorrow to fix the line so hopefully be up and running by the afternoon, defo be signing that petition asap


Good to hear









Wouldn't hurt sharing that petition around to your friends and family either









I had a "small" argument today with someone who told me that the NBN is bs and that it wouldn't be any faster than the net you can get on your mobile.








I was stunned at first.......then decided if it was worth my time and yes, "educating" people about the NBN (at least the concept) is always worth my time


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Good to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't hurt sharing that petition around to your friends and family either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a "small" argument today with someone who told me that the NBN is bs and that it wouldn't be any faster than the net you can get on your mobile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was stunned at first.......then decided if it was worth my time and yes, "educating" people about the NBN (at least the concept) is always worth my time


Haha yep l had a similar argument with someone who argued that we didn't need faster internet as only pirates and pedophiles would benefit from it to share their illegal activities


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Haha yep l had a similar argument with someone who argued that we didn't need faster internet as only pirates and pedophiles would benefit from it to share their illegal activities


lol, strangely enough the exact phrase they used was "It only means you can pirate that stupid game of thrones thing faster" yeah.........some people huh?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Good to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't hurt sharing that petition around to your friends and family either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a "small" argument today with someone who told me that the NBN is bs and that it wouldn't be any faster than the net you can get on your mobile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was stunned at first.......then decided if it was worth my time and yes, "educating" people about the NBN (at least the concept) is always worth my time


the funny thing is, it kinda is and isn't...

the entry level plans you get on fibre NBN is some 8Mbps up, 2Mbps down, about half of 3G, BUT, you get very low ping and no interference due to the fact you are using actual focused light rays instead of microwaves or electrons through copper wires, so the TRUE speed will be much higher provided your router doesn't overheat and the exchanges don't get overloaded, then for a few extra bucks a month you can upgrade this speed up to 100Mbps down, 40Mbps up, which is more then twice the speed of 4G, more then 4 times the speed of 3G and ADSL 2+.









yea I am a qualified system admin and designer, so I know a lot about networking, find it boring though really


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> the funny thing is, it kinda is and isn't...
> 
> the entry level plans you get on fibre NBN is some 8Mbps up, 2Mbps down, about half of 3G, BUT, you get very low ping and no interference due to the fact you are using actual focused light rays instead of microwaves or electrons through copper wires, so the TRUE speed will be much higher provided your router doesn't overheat and the exchanges don't get overloaded, then for a few extra bucks a month you can upgrade this speed up to 100Mbps down, 40Mbps up, which is more then twice the speed of 4G, more then 4 times the speed of 3G and ADSL 2+.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea I am a qualified system admin and designer, so I know a lot about networking, find it boring though really


Well i always figured you knew more than me and now you've proved it









And the area i live in is lucky to have 3G service most of the time.

Hell, i won't even get Fibre is the full plan goes ahead but i might get some ADSL out of it









EDIT:

This isn't full speed but you get the idea


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Hi
Has any one posted on here yet about running the Swiftech H220 on the Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z as I shall be ordering my mobo today and wanted to know if there was problems or it would not fit thanks








P.S. will show my rig off when I have got the new mobo


----------



## Mega Man

2 options 1 mod it, ( grind/cut a corner of the mounting bracket ) 2 make it work some have reported poor temps with this way , i did it without modding and i had no issues with temps !


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so sata to sata right ?


This is the product. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817801093

I am not using the device to copy discs. The use-case was simply to mount an ISO image off of the drive and then install a program. What I observed is the drive appeared to be hung up. Even a CHKDSK would seemingly hang up.

I couldn't understand the problem because the dock connected fine to a Rampage 3E using USB3, and had no issues.

One of the last troubleshooting paths I had remaining was to disable the charging feature. First by not running the AICharger program in Windows, and then to shut the feature off in BIOS. The latter did the trick.

I agree with you the extra current supplied should not be an issue, but it did seem to make a difference in the test I ran.

If anyone else has observed this situation, please feel free to sound off.

It's not a tragedy I can't use the charging feature. Frankly I never really saw it do much in the way of acceleration anyway.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> This is the product. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817801093
> 
> I am not using the device to copy discs. The use-case was simply to mount an ISO image off of the drive and then install a program. What I observed is the drive appeared to be hung up. Even a CHKDSK would seemingly hang up.
> 
> I couldn't understand the problem because the dock connected fine to a Rampage 3E using USB3, and had no issues.
> 
> One of the last troubleshooting paths I had remaining was to disable the charging feature. First by not running the AICharger program in Windows, and then to shut the feature off in BIOS. The latter did the trick.
> 
> I agree with you the extra current supplied should not be an issue, but it did seem to make a difference in the test I ran.
> 
> If anyone else has observed this situation, please feel free to sound off.
> 
> It's not a tragedy I can't use the charging feature. Frankly I never really saw it do much in the way of acceleration anyway.


so it was causing the drive doesn't get initialized when you have it on? sounds like some flaw with the controller, not calling an init in mid-power...

the charge feature generally allows more current and I'm pretty sure locks it on when the computer goes to sleep or shutdown, of which this can cause failures on devices that cant init while already powered on (this is technically a USB standard now too I think, I've only had a couple of devices with this problem...)


----------



## gr8sho

Everything appears fine. Drives are detected no problem. There are two bays in the dock.

The problem is seen when trying to access the drive for an long transaction types.


----------



## Mega Man

have you updated them yes ( drivers and AI Suite ! ) it may help !


----------



## felix

Is there any way to install the TurboV application standalone and not with the annoying AISuite installer and Interface ? Setup.exe in the relevant folder does not seem to work.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> Is there any way to install the TurboV application standalone and not with the annoying AISuite installer and Interface ? Setup.exe in the relevant folder does not seem to work.


nope, some parts like the monitoring are always installed, so unless you get the boost from the usb3.0 imo it is just not worth it to instal, and even then i would say you would have to do alot to justify that app on usb3.0


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> A general rule of thumb for me when testing with Prime95,
> BSOD is usually a lack of Vcore,
> "Worker Has Stopped" failure is usually a lack of either CPU/NB or Dram voltage. Could even be a combination of the two.
> 
> I'm not sure of the failure you mention but if it BSOD yes try a bump of Vcore (no more than two) and retest. It would make it easier to help if you could post a snip of HWInfo showing Vcore, CPU/NB, Dram voltages etc and CPUZ with CPU and Memory tabs showing? There may be something off in these areas as well as DIGI+ settings which will make a world of difference.
> 
> The more info you post the easier it gets for all of us. You are on the non Z aren't you?


Huzzah, Interwebz back. As requested here are some screenies







And cheers to everyone for their patience with my sometimes irrational and noobish queries, I am but a mere Padawan








Even though I've now owned this board for a few weeks I'm just starting to get my head around the UEFI Bios after years of Gigabyte boards.
I must say this is without a doubt the best board I've had the pleasure of owning, the headroom is phenomenal, settings and voltages that would leave my old Giga boards spluttering and frying is like water off a ducks back


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> have you updated them yes ( drivers and AI Suite ! ) it may help !


Asus doesn't list AISuite 3 for the Crosshair. Is that worth trying? To tell you the truth, I'm almost to a point of pulling all that software off anyway since I don't really use it. AICharger was the only thing I really wanted. And if that worked strictly from BIOS, then that in and of itself would have been plenty.

As for the USB 3.0 drivers, I don't think I've located anything newer than what's on the download page for the mainboard.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> Is there any way to install the TurboV application standalone and not with the annoying AISuite installer and Interface ? Setup.exe in the relevant folder does not seem to work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nope, some parts like the monitoring are always installed, so unless you get the boost from the usb3.0 imo it is just not worth it to instal, and even then i would say you would have to do alot to justify that app on usb3.0


Thanks for reminding me of this. I'll have to go look when I get back home if I have that thing running. I'm guessing no because I think it needed a specific type of USB 3.0 drive for it to activate. Assuming I remember that feature correctly and what it does.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Huzzah, Interwebz back. As requested here are some screenies
> 
> And cheers to everyone for their patience with my sometimes irrational and noobish queries, I am but a mere Padawan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I've now owned this board for a few weeks I'm just starting to get my head around the UEFI Bios after years of Gigabyte boards.
> I must say this is without a doubt the best board I've had the pleasure of owning, the headroom is phenomenal, settings and voltages that would leave my old Giga boards spluttering and frying is like water off a ducks back


Two quick things that may help.

Folks here generally recommend using Offset mode for CPU and NB voltages. When doing this, verify the effective voltages are correct in BIOS before booting into the OS.

You may be able squeeze a little more performance out of that Thuban by speeding up the FSB. I'm thinking 250MHz should be easily doable and perhaps more if the IMC is stronger than Deneb. If you do this, set the LLC on that interface to High.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Two quick things that may help.
> 
> Folks here generally recommend using Offset mode for CPU and NB voltages. When doing this, verify the effective voltages are correct in BIOS before booting into the OS.
> 
> You may be able squeeze a little more performance out of that Thuban by speeding up the FSB. I'm thinking 250MHz should be easily doable and perhaps more if the IMC is stronger than Deneb. If you do this, set the LLC on that interface to High.


See this is why I love this board and the whole forum, everyone's very willing and helpful


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Two quick things that may help.
> 
> Folks here generally recommend using Offset mode for CPU and NB voltages. When doing this, verify the effective voltages are correct in BIOS before booting into the OS.
> 
> You may be able squeeze a little more performance out of that Thuban by speeding up the FSB. I'm thinking 250MHz should be easily doable and perhaps more if the IMC is stronger than Deneb. If you do this, set the LLC on that interface to High.


I've seen the offset Voltages but i have no idea where to begin with them, How do they work?


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've seen the offset Voltages but i have no idea where to begin with them, How do they work?


My exact question, l did a quick search and , from what l gather is its an idle voltage then the MB feeds the CPU sufficient voltage depending on the workload (based on the +/- input)?. Someone'll know more and l could be wrong


----------



## p5ych00n5

I basically started re-overclocking using FSB rather than the multiplier and that's when everything started getting weird





BIOS seems to report a higher frequency than CPU-Z even though the CPU-Z numbers check out


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> I basically started re-overclocking using FSB rather than the multiplier and that's when everything started getting weird
> 
> -snip-
> 
> BIOS seems to report a higher frequency than CPU-Z even though the CPU-Z numbers check out


Same here, Bios will report 5.23Ghz and CPU-Z will report 5.19Ghz

And when you reboot the Bios value will change as well.

The FSB changes by a small amount the higher it gets and that changes the CPU clock.

afaik it's normal.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've seen the offset Voltages but i have no idea where to begin with them, How do they work?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> My exact question, l did a quick search and , from what l gather is its an idle voltage then the MB feeds the CPU sufficient voltage depending on the workload (based on the +/- input)?. Someone'll know more and l could be wrong


haven't used them myself, but I'm pretty sure they are offset values from the stock settings (not idle or turbo), some OCers like using it...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> I basically started re-overclocking using FSB rather than the multiplier and that's when everything started getting weird
> 
> -snip-
> 
> BIOS seems to report a higher frequency than CPU-Z even though the CPU-Z numbers check out


I think that's just number rounding at work, the actual numbers are never exact, cpuZ most likely shows the exact numbers whereas BIOS is just giving rounded estimates.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Same here, Bios will report 5.23Ghz and CPU-Z will report 5.19Ghz
> 
> And when you reboot the Bios value will change as well.
> 
> The FSB changes by a small amount the higher it gets and that changes the CPU clock.
> 
> afaik it's normal.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> haven't used them myself, but I'm pretty sure they are offset values from the stock settings (not idle or turbo), some OCers like using it...
> I think that's just number rounding at work, the actual numbers are never exact, cpuZ most likely shows the exact numbers whereas BIOS is just giving rounded estimates.


Ahh I see although it's never happened before, only when I started using frequency compared to multiplier








_EDIT_ Just put an order through for these:


----------



## mongoled

Just for reference, posted in the SSD thread.

AMD can do nice SSD scores !!

Hi!

Saw that there was a new firmware update for the Samsung 840 Pro's so decided to flash and re-benchmark and now have some nice AMD results.










First

2 x 120GB Samsung 840 Pro Raid0 (DXM05B0Q)
AMD Raid Driver - 3.3.1540.40
Stripe Size - 64K
Sector Size - 512B
Read Cache Status - Read Ahead
Write Cache Status - Write Back

This is an OS drive, benchmarked on the drive when it was empty and the results are the same.



and an anomoly











From what I have seen these are great results for an AMD platform.

Also found out that results that I posted here previously are negativly skewed.

For some reason Acronis True Image Home 2011 was killing my SSD performance.

Even disabling the services from start up would make no difference, had to totally uninstall to get the above benchmark scores.

AMD users, enjoy


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Huzzah, Interwebz back. As requested here are some screenies
> 
> And cheers to everyone for their patience with my sometimes irrational and noobish queries, I am but a mere Padawan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I've now owned this board for a few weeks I'm just starting to get my head around the UEFI Bios after years of Gigabyte boards.
> I must say this is without a doubt the best board I've had the pleasure of owning, the headroom is phenomenal, settings and voltages that would leave my old Giga boards spluttering and frying is like water off a ducks back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two quick things that may help.
> 
> Folks here generally recommend using Offset mode for CPU and NB voltages. When doing this, verify the effective voltages are correct in BIOS before booting into the OS.
> 
> You may be able squeeze a little more performance out of that Thuban by speeding up the FSB. I'm thinking 250MHz should be easily doable and perhaps more if the IMC is stronger than Deneb. If you do this, set the LLC on that interface to High.
Click to expand...

huh? sorry offset will not help or hinder, i dont know who said that
where it helps is with the power saving, offset allows it to downclock volts as well as freq. where manual makes it only use said volts, it may downclock freq, but it can not downclock volts
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Two quick things that may help.
> 
> Folks here generally recommend using Offset mode for CPU and NB voltages. When doing this, verify the effective voltages are correct in BIOS before booting into the OS.
> 
> You may be able squeeze a little more performance out of that Thuban by speeding up the FSB. I'm thinking 250MHz should be easily doable and perhaps more if the IMC is stronger than Deneb. If you do this, set the LLC on that interface to High.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the offset Voltages but i have no idea where to begin with them, How do they work?
Click to expand...

base voltage ( stock, to find this there are 2 things )
1 will you use turbo on or off? ( this may not be true for others but for FX CPUs it is )
when turbos on vid is ~ 1.4
when off it varies as all chips are different
to find out with turbo your vid boot into bios @ stock/default settings with turbo on
to find out without turbo your vid boot into bios @ stock/default settings with turbo off
2 add the offset to this value
IE
my vid stock is 1.337 ( not joking ) offset is .225
1.337+ 0.225= 1.562
1.562 is the max * voltage it will use

* +/- % these will fluctuate a bit but not by much and without llc will go down due to vdrop
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've seen the offset Voltages but i have no idea where to begin with them, How do they work?
> 
> 
> 
> My exact question, l did a quick search and , from what l gather is its an idle voltage then the MB feeds the CPU sufficient voltage depending on the workload (based on the +/- input)?. Someone'll know more and l could be wrong
Click to expand...

see above
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> I basically started re-overclocking using FSB rather than the multiplier and that's when everything started getting weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS seems to report a higher frequency than CPU-Z even though the CPU-Z numbers check out


with fx cpus it is the nb ht voltage ( iirc the name ) the one that is 1.8v is the power to the fsb, the fsb is not always @ 200mhz, it does fluctuate,



bumping this voltage does help, but from what i have seen this does not completely make it go away, on FX CPUS 1.805~1.81 is plenty, but i have gone much farther.

i do know that the fsb on all cpus is never perfect and does fluctuate, but i dont know if it can be so easily fixed on your cpu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've seen the offset Voltages but i have no idea where to begin with them, How do they work?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> My exact question, l did a quick search and , from what l gather is its an idle voltage then the MB feeds the CPU sufficient voltage depending on the workload (based on the +/- input)?. Someone'll know more and l could be wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haven't used them myself, but I'm pretty sure they are offset values from the stock settings (not idle or turbo), some OCers like using it...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> I basically started re-overclocking using FSB rather than the multiplier and that's when everything started getting weird
> 
> -snip-
> 
> BIOS seems to report a higher frequency than CPU-Z even though the CPU-Z numbers check out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that's just number rounding at work, the actual numbers are never exact, cpuZ most likely shows the exact numbers whereas BIOS is just giving rounded estimates.
Click to expand...

see above, they are both going from the same numbers, i have set mine to * pulling numbers out of my head * 4.8 and seen 4920 in bios, due to my overvolt of the 1.8v setting ( again i think it is the cpu ht but idr )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Same here, Bios will report 5.23Ghz and CPU-Z will report 5.19Ghz
> 
> And when you reboot the Bios value will change as well.
> 
> The FSB changes by a small amount the higher it gets and that changes the CPU clock.
> 
> afaik it's normal.


this !


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Just for reference, posted in the SSD thread.
> 
> AMD can do nice SSD scores !!
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Saw that there was a new firmware update for the Samsung 840 Pro's so decided to flash and re-benchmark and now have some nice AMD results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First
> 
> 2 x 120GB Samsung 840 Pro Raid0 (DXM05B0Q)
> AMD Raid Driver - 3.3.1540.40
> Stripe Size - 64K
> Sector Size - 512B
> Read Cache Status - Read Ahead
> Write Cache Status - Write Back
> 
> This is an OS drive, benchmarked on the drive when it was empty and the results are the same.
> 
> 
> 
> and an anomoly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have seen these are great results for an AMD platform.
> 
> Also found out that results that I posted here previously are negativly skewed.
> 
> For some reason Acronis True Image Home 2011 was killing my SSD performance.
> 
> Even disabling the services from start up would make no difference, had to totally uninstall to get the above benchmark scores.
> 
> AMD users, enjoy


drives are getting a bit old, but still pretty good for nearly 2 years of age (got them end of January 2012)


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> huh? sorry offset will not help or hinder, i dont know who said that
> where it helps is with the power saving, offset allows it to downclock volts as well as freq. where manual makes it only use said volts, it may downclock freq, but it can not downclock volts
> base voltage ( stock, to find this there are 2 things )
> 1 will you use turbo on or off? ( this may not be true for others but for FX CPUs it is )
> when turbos on vid is ~ 1.4
> when off it varies as all chips are different
> to find out with turbo your vid boot into bios @ stock/default settings with turbo on
> to find out without turbo your vid boot into bios @ stock/default settings with turbo off
> 2 add the offset to this value
> IE
> my vid stock is 1.337 ( not joking ) offset is .225
> 1.337+ 0.225= 1.562
> 1.562 is the max * voltage it will use
> 
> * +/- % these will fluctuate a bit but not by much and without llc will go down due to vdrop
> see above
> with fx cpus it is the nb ht voltage ( iirc the name ) the one that is 1.8v is the power to the fsb, the fsb is not always @ 200mhz, it does fluctuate,
> 
> 
> 
> bumping this voltage does help, but from what i have seen this does not completely make it go away, on FX CPUS 1.805~1.81 is plenty, but i have gone much farther.
> 
> i do know that the fsb on all cpus is never perfect and does fluctuate, but i dont know if it can be so easily fixed on your cpu
> see above, they are both going from the same numbers, i have set mine to * pulling numbers out of my head * 4.8 and seen 4920 in bios, due to my overvolt of the 1.8v setting ( again i think it is the cpu ht but idr )
> this !


Hahaha, I read that much on the useage and correct application of Offset Mode, I think I've fried my brain







.
I've had to cancel the 8350 order as I've been laid off until late January and with Christmas coming up no new CPU and Ram









I love this place, where you get scolded but it's like being spanked (no, not THAT one) by Emma Watson - it's thoroughly enjoyable


----------



## Mega Man

sorry to hear that !! gl my friend !


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sorry to hear that !! gl my friend !


Cheers, it's just the nature of the construction industry here, things are winding down this time of year so work dries up then it kicks off again in the new year, I'm more annoyed I won't have shiny new tech to play with









I'm assuming the power to this house isnt too stable, my surge protector (Belkin 8 outlet) is making constant clicking sounds (almost like it's tripping the protector) whenever there is load and especially so now that I'm OC'ing


----------



## Mega Man

still sucks !


----------



## p5ych00n5

Yes it does, It could be worse though


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Asus doesn't list AISuite 3 for the Crosshair. Is that worth trying? To tell you the truth, I'm almost to a point of pulling all that software off anyway since I don't really use it. AICharger was the only thing I really wanted. And if that worked strictly from BIOS, then that in and of itself would have been plenty.
> 
> As for the USB 3.0 drivers, I don't think I've located anything newer than what's on the download page for the mainboard.


AICharger should work without the app installed in windows aslong as its turn on in bios
i have not installed it and i can charge my mobile or mp3 player with pc off but i cant remember trying usb 3 port only usb 2 will try when home and update my post


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> the funny thing is, it kinda is and isn't...
> 
> the entry level plans you get on fibre NBN is some 8Mbps up, 2Mbps down, about half of 3G, BUT, you get very low ping and no interference due to the fact you are using actual focused light rays instead of microwaves or electrons through copper wires, so the TRUE speed will be much higher provided your router doesn't overheat and the exchanges don't get overloaded, then for a few extra bucks a month you can upgrade this speed up to 100Mbps down, 40Mbps up, which is more then twice the speed of 4G, more then 4 times the speed of 3G and ADSL 2+.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea I am a qualified system admin and designer, so I know a lot about networking, find it boring though really


Offtopic a little here but since im sitting in the airport in Sydney I thought id run a 4G speedtest with my S4:
http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/673312459

Needless to say I was surprised with the consistency and the low ping time.

Not bad. Not bad at all


----------



## Gereti

Allright guy's
today i make (/maked if teacher ordered) something, and buy Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z mobo









Mmm, now my wallet is crying









Stuff to run with that mobo:
Gigabyte 6990
HIS 6970
AMD Phenom II 1055T
2x4gb 1333mhz kingston low-profile ram
Mugen 3 (coming from friend, antec 920+2 fan)

i hope, HOPE that i would get that mobo soon...

E: Mobo's price was 163€+ couple cent's


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Allright guy's
> today i make (/maked if teacher ordered) something, and buy Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, now my wallet is crying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff to run with that mobo:
> Gigabyte 6990
> HIS 6970
> AMD Phenom II 1055T
> 2x4gb 1333mhz kingston low-profile ram
> Mugen 3 (coming from friend, antec 920+2 fan)
> 
> i hope, HOPE that i would get that mobo soon...
> 
> E: Mobo's price was 163€+ couple cent's


Push that 1055T to HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGH clocks and later get a 8350...


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Push that 1055T to HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGH clocks and later get a 8350...


Don't worry, i will do that








and later, buy used FX8320/8350/9370/9590, or new 8320/8350, what i cheap cpu when i upgrade 1055T...

last owner of 1055T was running 3.5Ghz/24/7 with ninja 3 and asrock 890FX deluxe 4

hmm, maby i will try hit atleast 4Ghz to 24/7 clock's


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> AICharger should work without the app installed in windows aslong as its turn on in bios
> i have not installed it and i can charge my mobile or mp3 player with pc off but i cant remember trying usb 3 port only usb 2 will try when home and update my post


The point of AICharger is to supply more current to USB3 ports to accelerate charging of devices that can accept the higher dosage of electrons. Sure you can charge an iPhone on any USB port, but do you see faster charging on USB3 as compared with USB2. A standard USB port supplies 0.5A, but newer iPhones need over 1.0A to charge properly.

I've been running with the setting off in BIOS to ensure my SATA dock is able to function properly. Frankly I don't really need my rig to charge my iPhone, so it's not an issue perse'. I was mostly curious if anyone else had observed what I noted given similar hardware. Again, no biggie.

Cheers


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> huh? sorry offset will not help or hinder, i dont know who said that
> where it helps is with the power saving, offset allows it to downclock volts as well as freq. where manual makes it only use said volts, it may downclock freq, but it can not downclock volts
> base voltage ( stock, to find this there are 2 things )
> 1 will you use turbo on or off? ( this may not be true for others but for FX CPUs it is )
> when turbos on vid is ~ 1.4
> when off it varies as all chips are different
> to find out with turbo your vid boot into bios @ stock/default settings with turbo on
> to find out without turbo your vid boot into bios @ stock/default settings with turbo off
> 2 add the offset to this value
> IE
> my vid stock is 1.337 ( not joking ) offset is .225
> 1.337+ 0.225= 1.562
> 1.562 is the max * voltage it will use
> 
> * +/- % these will fluctuate a bit but not by much and without llc will go down due to vdrop
> see above
> with fx cpus it is the nb ht voltage ( iirc the name ) the one that is 1.8v is the power to the fsb, the fsb is not always @ 200mhz, it does fluctuate,
> 
> bumping this voltage does help, but from what i have seen this does not completely make it go away, on FX CPUS 1.805~1.81 is plenty, but i have gone much farther.
> 
> i do know that the fsb on all cpus is never perfect and does fluctuate, but i dont know if it can be so easily fixed on your cpu
> see above, they are both going from the same numbers, i have set mine to * pulling numbers out of my head * 4.8 and seen 4920 in bios, due to my overvolt of the 1.8v setting ( again i think it is the cpu ht but idr )
> this !


I'm not sure who said it either, but I do use Offset setting myself. When running with Balanced power plan, I like to see both Vcore and CPU frequency reduced. Also known as Cool 'N Quiet.

As for maximum effective Vcore on Crosshair V's, this is dependent on LLC. With LLC set to Ultra High, I see Vcore about 0.0125V higher than max BIOS setting when CPU is running flat out as the VRMs will slightly overcompensate to overcome Vdroop.


----------



## gr8sho

@Sandman: Did you ever get CnQ running with FSB @ 300MHz?


----------



## gr8sho

I think I figured out what was wrong with my USB3 dock. It looks like that Turbo function AISuite has was mucking up the works, and not AICharger. I'll do some more testing, but I'm fairly certain that was the problem.


----------



## gr8sho

Anyone here do this? Specifically asking about firmware update of the ASMedia components.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?10634-ASMedia-USB3.0-Controller-Firmware-XHCI-Controller-Driver-Update

There's also mention in here of avoiding use of SMART monitoring software. Coincidentally HWINFO was updated with this feature. I've disabled all monitoring for storage drives.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Anyone here do this? Specifically asking about firmware update of the ASMedia components.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?10634-ASMedia-USB3.0-Controller-Firmware-XHCI-Controller-Driver-Update
> 
> There's also mention in here of avoiding use of SMART monitoring software. Coincidentally HWINFO was updated with this feature. I've disabled all monitoring for storage drives.


A quick question, how do I mount the stock AMD fan to the mobo VRM heatsink for a "ghetto setup?


----------



## Mega Man

screw, tape, zipties, stand it on the GPU,wedge it in


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> @Sandman: Did you ever get CnQ running with FSB @ 300MHz?


Yes but only using the 17.5 and above multiplier which equals this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






anything lower using CPU multiplier is a no go as far as C&Q is concerned.

Reducing Dram and or NB freq's has had no affect in returning C&Q at 300 x 16







.
The OC definitely seems stable to continue testing but without C&Q I'm not that crazy about it.
I haven't given up yet just been busy the last couple weekends. Going to try a couple different bios versions and thinking might be time to re-image both my OC HDD and SSD array. They have been through hell over the last year and a half lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> A quick question, how do I mount the stock AMD fan to the mobo VRM heatsink for a "ghetto setup?


Try aligning two screws from HS so they are between the HS cooling fins. If the screw diameter is too small place a short piece of rubber tubing between the fins so the screws have something to bite into. Just a thought.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Yes but only using the 17.5 and above multiplier which equals this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything lower using CPU multiplier is a no go as far as C&Q is concerned.
> 
> Reducing Dram and or NB freq's has had no affect in returning C&Q at 300 x 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The OC definitely seems stable to continue testing but without C&Q I'm not that crazy about it.
> I haven't given up yet just been busy the last couple weekends. Going to try a couple different bios versions and thinking might be time to re-image both my OC HDD and SSD array. They have been through hell over the last year and a half lol.
> Try aligning two screws from HS so they are between the HS cooling fins. If the screw diameter is too small place a short piece of rubber tubing between the fins so the screws have something to bite into. Just a thought.


Thanks, I will try. I just don't wanna damage the fins in any way. By the way, time for a 780 eh?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Yes but only using the 17.5 and above multiplier which equals this anything lower using CPU multiplier is a no go as far as C&Q is concerned.
> 
> Reducing Dram and or NB freq's has had no affect in returning C&Q at 300 x 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The OC definitely seems stable to continue testing but without C&Q I'm not that crazy about it.
> I haven't given up yet just been busy the last couple weekends. Going to try a couple different bios versions and thinking might be time to re-image both my OC HDD and SSD array. They have been through hell over the last year and a half lol.


I like the OC. Would be nice it you were stable up at that freq.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> A quick question, how do I mount the stock AMD fan to the mobo VRM heatsink for a "ghetto setup?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> screw, tape, zipties, stand it on the GPU,wedge it in


The easiest of course is to just set the fan on the GPU card. I ran this way for a long time.

Now I'm using a twist-tie to hold the fan by connecting it to the micro-USB cable plugged into the H100i waterblock. As Mega said, you can use your own creativity to make it look as if it belongs.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> By the way, time for a 780 eh?


Are you meaning it's time to replace this fantastic GTX275?
Don't dis on my heavy duty graphics now lol. JK








I've been watching for something to replace it with (one or two with WB's) just not a big priority for me at this time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I like the OC. Would be nice it you were stable up at that freq.


For some lately it probably is stable enough lol.
I'll pursue those two OC's after figuring out this this latest issue at 300 x 16
Besides I'm hoping just after the holiday I'll finally add a third rad and internal tube res to get every bit of cooling possible and fill in some unused real state.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> A quick question, how do I mount the stock AMD fan to the mobo VRM heatsink for a "ghetto setup?


Ghetto As


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> The point of AICharger is to supply more current to USB3 ports to accelerate charging of devices that can accept the higher dosage of electrons. Sure you can charge an iPhone on any USB port, but do you see faster charging on USB3 as compared with USB2. A standard USB port supplies 0.5A, but newer iPhones need over 1.0A to charge properly.
> 
> I've been running with the setting off in BIOS to ensure my SATA dock is able to function properly. Frankly I don't really need my rig to charge my iPhone, so it's not an issue perse'. I was mostly curious if anyone else had observed what I noted given similar hardware. Again, no biggie.
> 
> Cheers


just pointing out you dont need to install anything from aisuite too still charge or power devices with the pc turn off


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Ghetto As


I NEED TO GET ME SOME DOMINATOR GTS OR TRIDENTS! CHV is coming home, if the RMA was approved to be defective, I should be in good hands. If not,back to Memtest 86+ to see if it was the RAM or dat 8320...


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I NEED TO GET ME SOME DOMINATOR GTS OR TRIDENTS!


I just sold my spare 6gb set on ebay. if id a known








rather help out a fellow ocn member before someone I don't know


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> I just sold my spare 6gb set on ebay. if id a known
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rather help out a fellow ocn member before someone I don't know


No worries, hopefully my Vengeance Pros are defective. Otherwise, ima buy the airflow kit.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> just pointing out you dont need to install anything from aisuite too still charge or power devices with the pc turn off


I didn't mention this earlier, but I finally got AISuite2 completely uninstalled. This also includes removing the residual services left over by the uninstaller. Raja over at Asus provided a small utility to run in safe mode to finish off the last pieces.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Ghetto As


+1

I like the creative approach. Now, can you tell me what your NB temps are at full load using that setup?


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> +1
> 
> I like the creative approach. Now, can you tell me what your NB temps are at full load using that setup?


Cheers mate







. Ahhhh man I'd laugh if it wasn't so frustrating:

Quick 'N Dirty 10 IBT Run:


Bios straight after a reboot


Probe II doesn't "support" Windows 8.1 and the Probe Sense app









I'm able to glean from my trawlings that most think TMPIN 2 is NB temps but see above. I can touch the NB for all eternity it stays that cool


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Cheers mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ahhhh man I'd laugh if it wasn't so frustrating:
> 
> Quick 'N Dirty 10 IBT Run:
> 
> 
> Bios straight after a reboot
> 
> 
> Probe II doesn't "support" Windows 8.1 and the Probe Sense app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm able to glean from my trawlings that most think TMPIN 2 is NB temps but see above. I can touch the NB for all eternity it stays that cool


Very nice







my NB hits about 55c max now after strapping a 60mm fan to it.....before that it would almost hit 80c in summer while overclocking -_-


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my NB hits about 55c max now after strapping a 60mm fan to it.....before that it would almost hit 80c in summer while overclocking -_-


I'm certainly loving these NB temps


----------



## gr8sho

Turn everything else off and use HWINFO64. Run only one application that accesses the sensors on the mainboard. Then run IBT AVX and you should be able to see proper readings.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Turn everything else off and use HWINFO64. Run only one application that accesses the sensors on the mainboard. Then run IBT AVX and you should be able to see proper readings.


I love the HWINFO gadget. ....so much tasty data









It even shows hdd read/write speeds now!!!


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Turn everything else off and use HWINFO64. Run only one application that accesses the sensors on the mainboard. Then run IBT AVX and you should be able to see proper readings.


Ahhhhhhhh man, I'm such an idiot, I've been running HWmonitor not HWinfo and been going nuts as to why theres no NB sensor reading








Anyhoo move along, nothing to see here


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quick 'N Dirty run


_EDIT_ just rediscoverd my wheezy old CPU is now over 3 years young, ahh good times, good times


----------



## p5ych00n5

Soz for the double post, I have a little something on the way and decided to partake in a suicide run:

http://valid.canardpc.com/www9bt




Highest Frequency this chip has ever been. Most likely not stable, but it boots into Windows and I have been surfing for the last 20 minutes and temps seem well good, voltages could be better, but considering to just even get over 4.0 on my old UD7 I would have to pump 1.6V Vcore to even boot into Windows. Love this board


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Soz for the double post, I have a little something on the way and decided to partake in a suicide run:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/www9bt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highest Frequency this chip has ever been. Most likely not stable, but it boots into Windows and I have been surfing for the last 20 minutes and temps seem well good, voltages could be better, but considering to just even get over 4.0 on my old UD7 I would have to pump 1.6V Vcore to even boot into Windows. Love this board


Nice OC









I have been tempted to go for a suicide run on my 8350 but i'd rather wait until i can grab a cheap 8120 or something that i can use as a back-up in case things go pear-shaped


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nice OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been tempted to go for a suicide run on my 8350 but i'd rather wait until i can grab a cheap 8120 or something that i can use as a back-up in case things go pear-shaped


Cheers mate, I have managed to Boot into Windows @ 4.5/1.55V but not long enough to validate the clock before haywire erupts









Might try and get a screenshot, but it's not proof positive though


----------



## caveman59847

question for anyone. I just bought a aSuStek Crosshair V Formula Z and put Transcend AxeRam DDR3 2000 MHz and a AMD Phenom II x6 1100T. When I have the Bios at stock speeds it will recognize the RAM at 9-9-9-24 settings and Windows 7 Ultimate says it sees all 8 GB of RAM. When I Overclock the CPU to say 4.1 GHz it automatically is changing the RAM speed to 11-11-11-28 and Windows 7 says it sees all 8GB of RAM but only 5.91 is usable. I am not very good with overclocking this Mobo yet and if anyone could help me with voltages and settings I would be grateful. I have not been able to get it over 4.1 with the Corsair H100i. I either get a blue screen as soon as it boots or it will after 20 minutes or so.
Thanks in advance


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caveman59847*
> 
> question for anyone. I just bought a aSuStek Crosshair V Formula Z and put Transcend AxeRam DDR3 2000 MHz and a AMD Phenom II x6 1100T. When I have the Bios at stock speeds it will recognize the RAM at 9-9-9-24 settings and Windows 7 Ultimate says it sees all 8 GB of RAM. When I Overclock the CPU to say 4.1 GHz it automatically is changing the RAM speed to 11-11-11-28 and Windows 7 says it sees all 8GB of RAM but only 5.91 is usable. I am not very good with overclocking this Mobo yet and if anyone could help me with voltages and settings I would be grateful. I have not been able to get it over 4.1 with the Corsair H100i. I either get a blue screen as soon as it boots or it will after 20 minutes or so.
> Thanks in advance


Before you get around to overclocking, I would make sure the DRAM passes an extended Memtest at advertised settings with CPU at stock. I would run the test with all 6 cores active. By default, memtest will only use one core but you can tell it to use all 6. Run memtest, I think I use memtest64+ v4.3, running off a bootable CD or USB flash drive.
When configuring the DRAM in BIOS, you should use DOCP to read the XMP profile off the sticks, assuming Trancend provided it. The voltage and timing values you see in BIOS should match what is said on the product packaging.

The only time I've seen Windows not report full capacity, I was also able to replicate that in BIOS and turned out to be a defective stick. Once you can replicate the issue in BIOS, it's easy enough to sort the parts to find the weak sister.

There are folks here using Thubans, and I think some screenshots were recently posted of working configs, so search back a few pages.

And while you're at it, posting screenshots yourself of BIOS settings you have also helps. Plus updating your system config in control panel so it looks like mine in the sense of showing your rig components will help any of the good people here trying to help you.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Just ordered 2 Corsair SP 120mm Performance fans and a Bitfenix Fan controller, that should help the rig keep a bit cooler


----------



## p5ych00n5

I've been doing some further testing with fans over the NB, so I hooked up my Corsair airflow unit - This is the whole rig bone stock and at idle, will OC and Load later:

Without Fan


With Fan @ 10 minutes


Temps dropped dramatically in the first 5 minutes and then equalised, so far it's been 30 minutes and the temps have stayed constant.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> I've been doing some further testing with fans over the NB, so I hooked up my Corsair airflow unit - This is the whole rig bone stock and at idle, will OC and Load later:
> 
> Without Fan
> 
> 
> With Fan @ 10 minutes
> 
> 
> Temps dropped dramatically in the first 5 minutes and then equalised, so far it's been 30 minutes and the temps have stayed constant.


What size fan do you have on the NB atm?

Temps look good though


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> What size fan do you have on the NB atm?
> 
> Temps look good though


It's the little fan unit that came with my Corsair Ram, 2 60mm fans I believe.
Unfortunately I am unable to experiment with OC's at the moment considering my room is currently at 39 C, but I'm halfway through a IBT run with fans then I'll try IBT without fans and post results shortly









_EDIT_ Temps ended way too high so I've had to abort testing for now, but so far it shows having a fan on the NB does help to keep temps reasonable


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> It's the little fan unit that came with my Corsair Ram, 2 60mm fans I believe.
> Unfortunately I am unable to experiment with OC's at the moment considering my room is currently at 39 C, but I'm halfway through a IBT run with fans then I'll try IBT without fans and post results shortly


I know all about those temps, just heard on the news that Adelaide and Melbourne are over 40c O.O It's "only" 37c here









I have the same unit i believe, came with my old Dominator kit, just never though to use it like that......interesting, might have to do some tinkering with i put these new fans in


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I know all about those temps, just heard on the news that Adelaide and Melbourne are over 40c O.O It's "only" 37c here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same unit i believe, came with my old Dominator kit, just never though to use it like that......interesting, might have to do some tinkering with i put these new fans in


It's the exact same one, I got 2 2x4 kits and both came with the unit











I just have it hanging of the very top RHS heatsink until I figure out a more permanent solution, Even 37 is too hot. Ahhhhh the Australian Summer - Bane of all Overclockers


----------



## p5ych00n5

Moar Fan testing


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> It's the little fan unit that came with my Corsair Ram, 2 60mm fans I believe.
> Unfortunately I am unable to experiment with OC's at the moment considering my room is currently at 39 C, but I'm halfway through a IBT run with fans then I'll try IBT without fans and post results shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _EDIT_ Temps ended way too high so I've had to abort testing for now, but so far it shows having a fan on the NB does help to keep temps reasonable


Besides your ambient temp being so high (don't you people have air conditioning down under?), I am suspicious the ram cooler you have is NOT able to move enough air to make enough of a difference.


----------



## Gereti

Uuuhuhhhuuuuuu


i see something over there








now it need just good cooler, friend bought me Corsair H80i+2 cooler master pwm (red) led fan with good static pressure
those arrived today, but i wasn't able to take those, becose my friend wasn't on school

uh, now i'm happy


----------



## Devildog83

Question, when I turn on my rig the ROG logo comes up and sits there for 30 seconds, it never took that long before. Would clearing CMOS fix that, should I flash to a new bios/UEFI? What will help. Once I go to the starting up page I am in and fully loaded in about 15 seconds.


----------



## gr8sho

No, I wouldn't do that. Go into bios and disable the logo, and see after reboot where it's taking time.
There's one setting that makes a big impact during initialization of the board.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Question, when I turn on my rig the ROG logo comes up and sits there for 30 seconds, it never took that long before. Would clearing CMOS fix that, should I flash to a new bios/UEFI? What will help. Once I go to the starting up page I am in and fully loaded in about 15 seconds.


As gr8sho said, disable the Full-Screen logo in BIOS and check the Post time on the same page, should be 5 seconds by default but something may have changed there.


----------



## gr8sho

Make sure Option ROM Messages is set to Keep Current. And then check to make sure you're not trying to initialize anything you don't need. Like RAID or the OPROM if you don't need it or use it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Uuuhuhhhuuuuuu
> 
> 
> i see something over there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now it need just good cooler, friend bought me Corsair H80i+2 cooler master pwm (red) led fan with good static pressure
> those arrived today, but i wasn't able to take those, becose my friend wasn't on school
> 
> uh, now i'm happy


welcome


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome


Thanks


----------



## gr8sho

BTW, the Egg sold out of the Z board.







I was looking to pick up another board, last minute decision for the holidays. Looks like I'll have to wait for the new year.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> BTW, the Egg sold out of the Z board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking to pick up another board, last minute decision for the holidays. Looks like I'll have to wait for the new year.


I bought one on finland, and got it yeasterday (luckily, still waiting for my Radeon 6990 accelero cooler)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> BTW, the Egg sold out of the Z board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking to pick up another board, last minute decision for the holidays. Looks like I'll have to wait for the new year.


check microcenter


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Question, when I turn on my rig the ROG logo comes up and sits there for 30 seconds, it never took that long before. Would clearing CMOS fix that, should I flash to a new bios/UEFI? What will help. Once I go to the starting up page I am in and fully loaded in about 15 seconds.


like what was already said, disable logo and see where it sits on, check your drive health, re-seat SATA cables, could even be your DVD drive not connected fully (had that a couple of times before I removed it completely), even with everything enabled and EUFI off it should take no more then 10 seconds, about 5 seconds is the norm for me I think...


----------



## Gereti

Uhuhuhhuuuuuu

This is my feeling's now


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Uhuhuhhuuuuuu
> 
> This is my feeling's now


GET IT INSIDE YOUR SYSTEM AND MAKE DAT 1055T SCREAM FOR ITS DEAR LIFE!!!111!1!!!!

My Z is finally on its way home (thank god newegg got it out b4 it sold out), just one or three days2go. If my 8320's IMC is responsible for this Memtest madness (Only the left black and left red slots work, typical of some ASUS board issues), I will be pissed... Oh, and use the included SP120s on the H80i or you will get reduced performance (lack of static pressure)


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> GET IT INSIDE YOUR SYSTEM AND MAKE DAT 1055T SCREAM FOR ITS DEAR LIFE!!!111!1!!!!
> 
> My Z is finally on its way home (thank god newegg got it out b4 it sold out), just one or three days2go. If my 8320's IMC is responsible for this Memtest madness (Only the left black and left red slots work, typical of some ASUS board issues), I will be pissed... Oh, and use the included SP120s on the H80i or you will get reduced performance (lack of static pressure)


There is clocks now
http://valid.canardpc.com/e6hkcp

E:


----------



## Devildog83

My Z is finally on its way home (thank god newegg got it out b4 it sold out), just one or three days2go. If my 8320's IMC is responsible for this Memtest madness (Only the left black and left red slots work, typical of some ASUS board issues), I will be pissed... Oh, and use the included SP120s on the H80i or you will get reduced performance (lack of static pressure)
Edited by X-Alt - Today at 4:57 am

Awesome X-Alt, you're gonna' love it. If I were you I would not use AI Suite. I really screws with your boot times. I guess that's up to you though.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> My Z is finally on its way home (thank god newegg got it out b4 it sold out), just one or three days2go. If my 8320's IMC is responsible for this Memtest madness (Only the left black and left red slots work, typical of some ASUS board issues), I will be pissed... Oh, and use the included SP120s on the H80i or you will get reduced performance (lack of static pressure)
> Edited by X-Alt - Today at 4:57 am
> 
> Awesome X-Alt, you're gonna' love it. If I were you I would not use AI Suite. I really screws with your boot times. I guess that's up to you though.


I wish, but I don't have an SSD yet and I get like 8 sec boots on an HDD.. I had the Z for quite some time, it just suddenly started to lock up and I ran Memtest, it worked with 4+ passes on each stick in the far right black and right red slot, but the others did not. I do not tolerate defects, so it is either that "defective" CHVZ or my 8320 that is responsible for my issues. This Z also had problems of not properly being able to restart Windows (Q-Code 66). Otherwise, tis a great board with plenty of gr8 features (more than the competing Maximus VI Hero). I was debating whether to get this or the UD7 (ASUS, MAKE A CROSSHAIR V FORMULA BLACK EDITION NAO!







) because the UD7 had the all black look I craved, but I found the overall feel of the CHVZ (Have a friend who has the original CHVF and he loves it) to be more welcoming..


----------



## X-Alt

Well, its back and installing RAM took about 9001 times less force than before (Completed one pass, halfway thru second of third)


----------



## X-Alt

I got Q-Code 66 again, is it likely AI Suite II that is the problem since it only happens in Windows..? Seems to only do this fine I have an OC (Stable).


----------



## Mega Man

1 this does not make any sense

how do you know your stable ?

2 have you tried a different set of memory ?

3 can you post your bios screenshots please


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 this does not make any sense
> 
> how do you know your stable ?
> 
> 2 have you tried a different set of memory ?
> 
> 3 can you post your bios screenshots please


I have no other kits. The relevant settings are [email protected] 1866, CPU Multi is [email protected], CPUNB is @2400MHz, 1.225V, Ultra High LLC, 1.5V RAM (fixed). I have run IBT for 10 [email protected] High and Memtest86+ completes at least 3 passes with no errors to spot. No crashes, etc.. It seems like my Venegeance is simply not fully compatible with my CHVF-Z or the board h8s Windows 8







.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 this does not make any sense
> 
> how do you know your stable ?
> 
> 2 have you tried a different set of memory ?
> 
> 3 can you post your bios screenshots please
> 
> 
> 
> I have no other kits. The relevant settings are 9-10-9-28, CPU Multi is [email protected], CPUNB is @2400MHz, 1.225V. I have run IBT for 10 [email protected] High and Memtest86+ completes at least 3 passes with no errors to spot. No crashes, etc..
Click to expand...

1 very high does not use enough of your memory, you want to do a test that runs 90% of your memory
2 are you using ibt or ibtavx, if you dont know then you are using regular ibt which is very weak.

although your memory may be stable at said speed that does not mean your cpu is and still no shots of your bios which will help me


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 very high does not use enough of your memory, you want to do a test that runs 90% of your memory
> 2 are you using ibt or ibtavx, if you dont know then you are using regular ibt which is very weak.
> 
> although your memory may be stable at said speed that does not mean your cpu is and still no shots of your bios which will help me


Alright, gonna get screenshots. I run the latest IBT (I am assuming that it runs AVX, all 8 cores under full load. 8C more than an hour of P95 which it was stable b4 my old CHV crapped out)


----------



## X-Alt

Pics, as requested. I tested it now, and it won't do it under default either... TBH, its only a restar/Windows 8t issue and Durvelle had the same problem with his Sabertooth R2 IIRC.


----------



## Mega Man

the CVFz has a pretty high vdrop, i would recommend bumping volts for ram at least 2 bumps

you can see it is showing 1.488v

laslty i would bump northbridge to 1.2v


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> the CVFz has a pretty high vdrop, i would recommend bumping volts for ram at least 2 bumps
> 
> you can see it is showing 1.488v
> 
> laslty i would bump northbridge to 1.2v


Bumps?


----------



## X-Alt

Okay, 1.2NB=Ep1C fail (EC Flash error). 1.14 will do.. T
EDIT: that also failed, this board is simply finnicky from what I see.. Oh well, it will get better eventually when I invest in decent cooling


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I got Q-Code 66 again, is it likely AI Suite II that is the problem since it only happens in Windows..? Seems to only do this fine I have an OC (Stable).


you have gputweak installed? could be a cause, otherwise it could be AIsuit yes...


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Pics, as requested. I tested it now, and it won't do it under default either... TBH, its only a restar/Windows 8t issue and Durvelle had the same problem with his Sabertooth R2 IIRC.


I'm curious, why are you running D.O.C.P. mode? Is/was there an issue?
Have you tried manually entering all the specs with Ai Over Clock Tuner set to manual?

A couple other items I would recommend to change
Ai Over Clock Tuner set to Manual
Turbo Core to Disabled
PCIE Freq to 100
PCIE Sread Spectrum to Disabled
Core C6 State to Disabled
APM Master Mode to Disabled (these last two can be enabled after testing if you like)

You might also think about using Offset voltage Mode rather than Manual which allows Q&C to function.
I'm thinking the Hyper 212 might need the help.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I'm curious, why are you running D.O.C.P. mode? Is/was there an issue?
> Have you tried manually entering all the specs with Ai Over Clock Tuner set to manual?
> 
> A couple other items I would recommend to change
> Ai Over Clock Tuner set to Manual
> Turbo Core to Disabled
> PCIE Freq to 100
> PCIE Sread Spectrum to Disabled
> Core C6 State to Disabled
> APM Master Mode to Disabled (these last two can be enabled after testing if you like)
> 
> You might also think about using Offset voltage Mode rather than Manual which allows Q&C to function.
> I'm thinking the Hyper 212 might need the help.


Agreed on all counts, I haven't used offset though so i have no experience there


----------



## Gereti

i tried asus autooc program, and this is what i got


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I'm curious, why are you running D.O.C.P. mode? Is/was there an issue?
> Have you tried manually entering all the specs with Ai Over Clock Tuner set to manual?
> 
> A couple other items I would recommend to change
> Ai Over Clock Tuner set to Manual
> Turbo Core to Disabled
> PCIE Freq to 100
> PCIE Sread Spectrum to Disabled
> Core C6 State to Disabled
> APM Master Mode to Disabled (these last two can be enabled after testing if you like)
> 
> You might also think about using Offset voltage Mode rather than Manual which allows Q&C to function.
> I'm thinking the Hyper 212 might need the help.


Alright, I don't really care about my power consumption so I will attempt the recommended settings


----------



## X-Alt

Dedicated NB adjustments are epic fails, even 1.13 kills my OC.. Otherwise, settings have been applied and I will see the temp difference soon. Still that hang that happens after restart on some ASUS boards but it works fine otherwise.


----------



## X-Alt

(Also posted on the Vishera Thread) New IBT results (3C Improvement over last time..)


----------



## The Sandman

I'm posting this again for those that want to run IBT AVX version.
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202

This will bring on the heat/stress a lot more than the standard version shown above.
Be sure and monitor those temps closely. Note difference in GFlops. Here's a quick run to show the difference.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

This has probably been asked a great many times already but.

When do you think (if ever) AMD will bring out a Steamroller FX chip and will it be AM3+?

Personally i'm hoping for mid-late next year (optimistic i know).

Another question actually, is there any real reason to upgrade to the Z board from the normal CVF?

I've been toying with the idea for a while now but i'm not sure if it's really worth $300 AUD


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> This has probably been asked a great many times already but.
> 
> When do you think (if ever) AMD will bring out a Steamroller FX chip and will it be AM3+?
> 
> Personally i'm hoping for mid-late next year (optimistic i know).
> 
> Another question actually, is there any real reason to upgrade to the Z board from the normal CVF?
> 
> I've been toying with the idea for a while now but i'm not sure if it's really worth $300 AUD


Honestly, if it were me, I would stay with what you have. I don't think AMD is interested in going further with the AM3+ sockets and CPU's. Their future seems to be headed to APU's and the AM2+ and beyond. From what I have read all of their focus is toward that end and to be honest I think it is a smart business move. If they want to continue gaining ground on Intel splitting their focus makes no sense. I think what's coming with the AMD APU's will blow some minds. If you can get 5.0 Ghz out of the 8350 on a CHVF I see no reason to upgrade unless you like the much better on board sound and a few other bells and whistles. Save your cash for the inevitable switch to high end APU's coming soon to a retailer near you.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> This has probably been asked a great many times already but.
> 
> When do you think (if ever) AMD will bring out a Steamroller FX chip and will it be AM3+?
> 
> Personally i'm hoping for mid-late next year (optimistic i know).
> 
> Another question actually, is there any real reason to upgrade to the Z board from the normal CVF?
> 
> I've been toying with the idea for a while now but i'm not sure if it's really worth $300 AUD


upgrade to Z I don't think would really be worth anything, you could even make your OC ability worse (though I don't think by much), really if you're interested in better sound you're much better off with a proper soundcard, the soundblaster Z (any) are great, not any form of onboard audio will amount to the quality of a dedicated card, unless its some Asrock board with its own soundcore chip (what the Z(s) and recon3D parts use).

and yea, unfortunately looks like AM3+ is retiring, they could possibly make some special APU for it (shaders left for HSA but no integrated graphics support) but I have my doubts, atm I'm waiting for how the 7k APUs perform to see if it might be worth an "upgrade" to it...


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> This has probably been asked a great many times already but.
> 
> When do you think (if ever) AMD will bring out a Steamroller FX chip and will it be AM3+?
> 
> Personally i'm hoping for mid-late next year (optimistic i know).
> 
> Another question actually, is there any real reason to upgrade to the Z board from the normal CVF?


There isn't any "Good" reason to abandon the original CHV for a CHV-Z unless you simply want the newest version. I can also add the CHV-Z does not support unlocking cores like the original version does, if that's something you do with some of your chips, I'd keep it even if you get a CHV-Z or whatever.

I have both versions and the CHV-Z goes higher on the bus than the original does, letting me clock up my locked chips more than I can with the original. I wll say though for some reason, the older version seems easier to tweak and tune vs the Z version.


----------



## Gereti

allright guy's, got new camera, and better pics
here we go




http://imgur.com/a


hmm, i hope i can somehow, use my 6990+6970 trifire with accelero's...


----------



## Devildog83

Nice pics, holy cow there is a lot going on inside that case. I could not keep track.









I have some new editions for my case too. I have a no real camera issue myself though.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Nice pics, holy cow there is a lot going on inside that case. I could not keep track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some new editions for my case too. I have a no real camera issue myself though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Mmmm, Those Devils look real nice,

Looking at these makes me wish my cable management was better


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Nice pics, holy cow there is a lot going on inside that case. I could not keep track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some new editions for my case too. I have a no real camera issue myself though.


yeah, it's big case, and best case for 28.90€ price







(on finland, jimm's pc store sold those with *little* sale (normal price 89.90€)
well, i have those two, second is waiting on post office, and i maby sell that on my friend (he offered me 65€ include post's to he's home (13.99€))

that case eat's even EATX mobo

Case name is: Rosewill Armor Evo


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Mmmm, Those Devils look real nice,
> 
> Looking at these makes me wish my cable management was better


Thanks, I spend a lot of time worrying about it. You could opt for a smaller PSU that is fully modular, unless you plan on 2 or 3 of those cards you don't need near that much power and fully modular is much easier to approach cable management with. With 1 GPU a 750w PSU should be more than enough and something like a corsair AX series you can get the sleeved cables for very cheap from the website.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thanks, I spend a lot of time worrying about it. You could opt for a smaller PSU that is fully modular, unless you plan on 2 or 3 of those cards you don't need near that much power and fully modular is much easier to approach cable management with. With 1 GPU a 750w PSU should be more than enough and something like a corsair AX series you can get the sleeved cables for very cheap from the website.


An XFX Pro 1050 or Corsair HX1050 would really help him with cable management...


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> An XFX Pro 1050 or Corsair HX1050 would really help him with cable management...


But does he really need that much power? If he plans on a second card I would say yes, if not a 750 would be fine.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> But does he really need that much power? If he plans on a second card I would say yes, if not a 750 would be fine.


He was gonna go for dual-280Xs IIRC, IMO with two 250W Cards, you need an 850W+ to stay safe...


----------



## Devildog83

Yes with 2 of those 850w + is a good idea.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Yes with 2 of those 850w + is a good idea.


850W is enought even 3 card...
(xfx 550W, radeon 6990+cpu, 6970's card 8pin via 6pin-8pin adapter, second psu was ounly to give 6pin to 6970, but now i change it to hold mobo too)


----------



## Devildog83

This all depends on how much headroom you want with your PSU. Most will tell you that too much headroom is not a good thing and I am inclined to agree. I have a Seasonic platinum 660w and with X-Fire 7870/270x I use 540w max at 100% load on everything. I think that is just right. Some will suggest a higher wattage but then at low usage it's not as efficient. At full load which is most important to me the PSU is working at it's best. I would get a Kill-A-Watt tester and see what a system needs and determine what PSU is needed from there.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> He was gonna go for dual-280Xs IIRC, IMO with two 250W Cards, you need an 850W+ to stay safe...


Actually im planning on dual 290s now.
Just waiting for them to release









And I have a 1200w modular PSU already. Its just in the past few months I've been changing parts fairly often and ae such my cable management has gone out the window.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Yes with 2 of those 850w + is a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 850W is enought even 3 card...
> (xfx 550W, radeon 6990+cpu, 6970's card 8pin via 6pin-8pin adapter, second psu was ounly to give 6pin to 6970, but now i change it to hold mobo too)
Click to expand...

no, it is not even at stock i had reduced scores with a x750, 8350 and 3x7970 ( 280x )

i could verify by running the third card on a secondary psu and get higher scores ( alot higher )

also to note next you will tell me but he had 100w more then you.

i will make the safe assumption you are going to overclock your cpu so 300w for cpu and up to 300w ( when overclocked ) per card so yea... min 900w

also to note i can still trip OCP running benches on one 1250w hence why my rig has 2500w !

lastly all psus are based on the gold x series, none are cheap, all are highly regarded ( seasonic x750, and xfx 1250w ( all loads split across the 4 rails as needed ) ) at time of these tests all caps were relatively new ( ~ 1 year )


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Actually im planning on dual 290s now.
> Just waiting for them to release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have a 1200w modular PSU already. Its just in the past few months I've been changing parts fairly often and ae such my cable management has gone out the window.










- you are for given my son.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - you are for given my son.


Why thank you









I also bought a socket wattage reader so once i get the cards up and running i should be able to determine exactly how much power my rig is using (or needs) for Crossfire and maybe Tri-Fire later on.

But even with Crossfire i'll be CPU bound on Non-Mantle games so not really much need for Tri-Fire atm


----------



## Mega Man

who said that
?

numbers are not as big as in intel ( i can talk i actually have a RIVBE + 3930k which will soon house my 290x quadfire after swiftech releases the komodos for them ) but my 7970 quadfire 8350 rig pushes them just fine, let alone 2 7970s you dont even need to oc the 8350 and adding the fourth card does increas frames, everything capped but AA ( as i run eyefinity capped AA makes you run out of memory 3x1080p soon to be 6 )


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> who said that
> ?
> 
> numbers are not as big as in intel ( i can talk i actually have a RIVBE + 3930k which will soon house my 290x quadfire after swiftech releases the komodos for them ) but my 7970 quadfire 8350 rig pushes them just fine, let alone 2 7970s you dont even need to oc the 8350 and adding the fourth card does increas frames, everything capped but AA ( as i run eyefinity capped AA makes you run out of memory 3x1080p soon to be 6 )


I Meant it as a price vs performance ratio more than anything, with 3 x 290's i'll still get higher fps sure but not as much as i would with an Intel processor so atm for me i can't really see much of a point beyond Crossfire 290's with an 8350 unless i'm planning on running a high end eyefinity or 4k setup (which im not),

I probably should have worded my post a little better than i did.


----------



## Mega Man

ah yes it helps greatly with higher res, sorry i assumed you were


----------



## Gereti

hmm, is this okay or is there any broblems?
no CF
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7733389
ScoreP5498 with AMD Radeon HD 6990(1x) and AMD Phenom II X6 1055T

Graphics Score
5505

Physics Score
5753

Combined Score
5116

CF on
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7733444

ScoreP10396 with AMD Radeon HD 6990(1x) and AMD Phenom II X6 1055T

Graphics Score
15657

Physics Score
5579

Combined Score
4674

E: here is 3dmark vantage
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4910690

ScoreP27296 with AMD Radeon HD 6970(3x) and AMD Phenom II X6 1055T

Graphics Score
33806

CPU Score
17300


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> hmm, is this okay or is there any broblems?
> no CF
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7733389
> ScoreP5498 with AMD Radeon HD 6990(1x) and AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
> 
> Graphics Score
> 5505
> 
> Physics Score
> 5753
> 
> Combined Score
> 5116
> 
> CF on
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7733444
> 
> ScoreP10396 with AMD Radeon HD 6990(1x) and AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
> 
> Graphics Score
> 15657
> 
> Physics Score
> 5579
> 
> Combined Score
> 4674
> 
> E: here is 3dmark vantage
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4910690
> 
> ScoreP27296 with AMD Radeon HD 6970(3x) and AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
> 
> Graphics Score
> 33806
> 
> CPU Score
> 17300


I am checking.. I will see if its in line..


----------



## X-Alt

An OCd 7970 is about in line with a single 6990. Are you running TriFire in the second result? If not, unplug the 6970 and redo the tests..
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7733665?


----------



## X-Alt

Yeah, it seems okay http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3197300


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Yeah, it seems okay http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3197300


First one was ounly 6970
second one was 6970+6990 trifire score
graphics score looks right (+5k/one card vs +15k/three card)


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> First one was ounly 6970
> second one was 6970+6990 trifire score
> graphics score looks right (+5k/one card vs +15k/three card)


The second is like 10K...


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> The second is like 10K...


Check graphics score

Graphics Score
5505

vs.

Graphics Score
15657


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Hey guys,
Didn't feel like I should make a new thread seeing as you all, or at least a large portion of you have the same board as me; Crosshair Formula V (Non-Z).

So finally got enough cash to put my AMD rig back together and been benching(But mostly just OC'ing) with the 4170, and I've got the chip up to 5316mhz and I know I can push it further, (tbh I don't really care if the chip dies), but the board when putting in vCore past 1.56250 (LLC Extreme, CPU Over Current Protection; Off), it boots into a "Overvoltage error".

All power savings are disabled, Turbo Core is disabled, and Xtreme Tuning and Extreme OV are on, so I only see 2 options, my 600W PSU isn't enough to keep up with the power hungry monster Bulldozer and a 7970 or there is something funky with my board. Anybody try to push these chips to and beyond 1.6v?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Didn't feel like I should make a new thread seeing as you all, or at least a large portion of you have the same board as me; Crosshair Formula V (Non-Z).
> 
> So finally got enough cash to put my AMD rig back together and been benching(But mostly just OC'ing) with the 4170, and I've got the chip up to 5316mhz and I know I can push it further, (tbh I don't really care if the chip dies), but the board when putting in vCore past 1.56250 (LLC Extreme, CPU Over Current Protection; Off), it boots into a "Overvoltage error".
> 
> All power savings are disabled, Turbo Core is disabled, and Xtreme Tuning and Extreme OV are on, so I only see 2 options, my 600W PSU isn't enough to keep up with the power hungry monster Bulldozer and a 7970 or there is something funky with my board. Anybody try to push these chips to and beyond 1.6v?


goto monitor in bios voltage then ignore cpu volts


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Just thought i'd share my Xmas present from my Wife











Unfortunately the picture doesn't do this thing justice, very clean and slick design, easy to use and works brilliantly


----------



## Mega Man

welcome to her !!!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome to her !!!


Why thank you!

Loving the extra temp readings. Can never have too much data where temps are concerned


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Just thought i'd share my Xmas present from my Wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the picture doesn't do this thing justice, very clean and slick design, easy to use and works brilliantly


whuts that black fugly thing between the fans and controller...?










looks pretty good though, cases like that covered in fans a controller is almost a necessity...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> whuts that black fugly thing between the fans and controller...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks pretty good though, cases like that covered in fans a controller is almost a necessity...


Well from what i've been told it's a strange artifact from the 90's









In all seriousness though, I'm on Satellite Net (1.3 down/0.4 up) so most of my games are Retail versions and i also have a HDMI cable going from my PC to the TV for some Blu-Ray goodness


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome to her !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you!
> 
> Loving the extra temp readings. Can never have too much data where temps are concerned
Click to expand...

still cant believe they didnt do a sabertooth, heck i even miss it, 8 thermistors across the board


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> still cant believe they didnt do a sabertooth, heck i even miss it, 8 thermistors across the board


The Recon has 5 sensors plus 2 additional if some might break, I always have HWinfo64 running so i have my HDD, socket etc Temps all recorded but knowing what my PSU, H100i, Ram etc are all doing gives me a better idea what the airflow is doing in my case......really worth the $40 price tag


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> also to note i can still trip OCP running benches on one 1250w hence why my rig has 2500w !


You take your overclocking very seriously!

Where do you house the second PSU, off to the side of the case or do you have a case big enough to hold the second unit? My HAF can hold two PSUs, but then I wouldn't be able to put the radiator inside the case.

You also make reference to throttling of GPU for power starvation. I had never known that to be done, and based on what you said, this is only visible during testing.

Lastly, you may remember an episode recently with an Ultra X4 PSU that was causing we believed the machine to reboot itself under gaming load. At this point the evidence is pretty clear in that a replacement PSU, a Corsaif HX850 is running the machine perfectly now. I think most PSUs don't have the design problem that Ultra had, which was, while the unit was rated at a hefty 1600W, the four 12V rails were not shared and the power consumption must have been right on the edge of what that unit could supply on an individual rail.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> also to note i can still trip OCP running benches on one 1250w hence why my rig has 2500w !
> 
> 
> 
> You take your overclocking very seriously!
> 
> Where do you house the second PSU, off to the side of the case or do you have a case big enough to hold the second unit? My HAF can hold two PSUs, but then I wouldn't be able to put the radiator inside the case.
> 
> You also make reference to throttling of GPU for power starvation. I had never known that to be done, and based on what you said, this is only visible during testing.
> 
> Lastly, you may remember an episode recently with an Ultra X4 PSU that was causing we believed the machine to reboot itself under gaming load. At this point the evidence is pretty clear in that a replacement PSU, a Corsaif HX850 is running the machine perfectly now. I think most PSUs don't have the design problem that Ultra had, which was, while the unit was rated at a hefty 1600W, the four 12V rails were not shared and the power consumption must have been right on the edge of what that unit could supply on an individual rail.
Click to expand...

caselabs m8 i have 2 psus spots !

and yes, my xfx1250w has 4 rails, but with pcie it is easy to split the loads, as there are only 4... connectors

but to note

7970s can easily pull 300w each !


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> caselabs m8 i have 2 psus spots !
> 
> and yes, my xfx1250w has 4 rails, but with pcie it is easy to split the loads, as there are only 4... connectors
> 
> but to note
> 
> 7970s can easily pull 300w each !


...how about 6970/6990's?
becose i used one xfx 550W, to connect:
-mobo's 8pin+24pin
-radeon 6990 using 6+2 pci-e cable and 2xmolex-8pin adapter
-radeon 6970 card 8pin slot using pci-e 6pin cable with 6pin-8pin adapter

750W chieftec was ounly to give two sata/molex+ one pci-e 6pin cable to 6970 6pin slot

now i have splitted those part's better, and now 750W chieftec take care of mobo's 24pin cable too

xfx550W include one 44A rail and chieftec 4x18A
(cpu 24pin+8pin) 2 rail's (36A)
sata+molex slot's+ 2 pci-e cable 1 rail
2x pci-e 1 rail


----------



## gr8sho

Seems like better instrumentation would help the PC business. A way to show at a major component level how the total power budget is being used.

If a 7970 can consume 300W and a Vishera can consume 220W, that is actually more helpful for people to work with.

Are you using some external tool to measure power consumption? HWMonitor gives a value for total power but honestly have no idea if I can trust it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Seems like better instrumentation would help the PC business. A way to show at a major component level how the total power budget is being used.
> 
> If a 7970 can consume 300W and a Vishera can consume 220W, that is actually more helpful for people to work with.
> 
> Are you using some external tool to measure power consumption? HWMonitor gives a value for total power but honestly have no idea if I can trust it.


I Have a Kill-A-Watt sitting in a box here brand new, was going to wait until i got my 290's in to test it out but i can give it a go tomorrow with my 8350 at 5Ghz and the 7970 at 1000/1400 (Volt locked Gigabyte) through Firestrike and such if people would like?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Seems like better instrumentation would help the PC business. A way to show at a major component level how the total power budget is being used.
> 
> If a 7970 can consume 300W and a Vishera can consume 220W, that is actually more helpful for people to work with.
> 
> Are you using some external tool to measure power consumption? HWMonitor gives a value for total power but honestly have no idea if I can trust it.


I use a Kill-A-Watt for that. Thermaltake has a new one out for around $20 or $25


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I use a Kill-A-Watt for that. Thermaltake has a new one out for around $20 or $25


yeah, mine was around $30 or so, worth it imo

Congrats on 2k posts as well


----------



## Devildog83

Wow, 2,000 posts. Does that mean I need a life.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Wow, 2,000 posts. Does that mean I need a life.


Nah, just means you are a dedicated OCN forum member is all


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> caselabs m8 i have 2 psus spots !
> 
> and yes, my xfx1250w has 4 rails, but with pcie it is easy to split the loads, as there are only 4... connectors
> 
> but to note
> 
> 7970s can easily pull 300w each !
> 
> 
> 
> ...how about 6970/6990's?
> becose i used one xfx 550W, to connect:
> -mobo's 8pin+24pin
> -radeon 6990 using 6+2 pci-e cable and 2xmolex-8pin adapter
> -radeon 6970 card 8pin slot using pci-e 6pin cable with 6pin-8pin adapter
> 
> 750W chieftec was ounly to give two sata/molex+ one pci-e 6pin cable to 6970 6pin slot
> 
> now i have splitted those part's better, and now 750W chieftec take care of mobo's 24pin cable too
> 
> xfx550W include one 44A rail and chieftec 4x18A
> (cpu 24pin+8pin) 2 rail's (36A)
> sata+molex slot's+ 2 pci-e cable 1 rail
> 2x pci-e 1 rail
Click to expand...

no idea sorry, happen to have 7970s so i know what they can use when overclocked
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Seems like better instrumentation would help the PC business. A way to show at a major component level how the total power budget is being used.
> 
> If a 7970 can consume 300W and a Vishera can consume 220W, that is actually more helpful for people to work with.
> 
> Are you using some external tool to measure power consumption? HWMonitor gives a value for total power but honestly have no idea if I can trust it.


problem with gpus is they can get up to 75w fromt he pcie, so it is hard to test


----------



## Devildog83

That's why I like the Kill-A Watt. I can test the whole system at idle and load. I can just run CPU at full to give me an idea of extra power draw there and then overclock it and check again. The same goes for GPU's, I can test with just one under load and idle and test again in X-Fire under load and at idle and this can give me a real good idea what draws what and the PSU I need to handle it. It tells me so far that at idle my full system draws about 95w, and at load with 1 GPU about 325w (85% CPU @ 4.8, and 98% GPU @ 1225/1500). With 2 - GPU's @ load about 540w max. Going forward I could not imagine picking a new PSU without knowing 1st.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That's why I like the Kill-A Watt. I can test the whole system at idle and load. I can just run CPU at full to give me an idea of extra power draw there and then overclock it and check again. The same goes for GPU's, I can test with just one under load and idle and test again in X-Fire under load and at idle and this can give me a real good idea what draws what and the PSU I need to handle it. It tells me so far that at idle my full system draws about 95w, and at load with 1 GPU about 325w (85% CPU @ 4.8, and 98% GPU @ 1225/1500). With 2 - GPU's @ load about 540w max. Going forward I could not imagine picking a new PSU without knowing 1st.


Try running prime 95 and heaven benchmark at the same time and report back on the wattage used


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Try running prime 95 and heaven benchmark at the same time and report back on the wattage used


Why in gods name would I want to do that?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Try running prime 95 and heaven benchmark at the same time and report back on the wattage used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why in gods name would I want to do that?
Click to expand...

You said you wouldn't pick a psu without knowing your system draw - this will tell you about what the maximum will be.

My 8350 @4.8 ghz and a single 7970 will pull 600 + watts while doing this. I've had it almost hit 700 at higher cpu clockspeeds









I wouldn't do this unless you have a pretty stout PSU.

This fellow did somthing similar


----------



## Devildog83

I ran prime 95 blend and Heaven which of course ran very slow, CPU at 4.7 and the GPU's at 1200/1400 and hit 587w max spike (most of the time around 565w. I did not want to push it any further but with a 660w platinum PSU 587w is not too much load. It's almost 50w more than with Valley running and the cards at a bit higher overclock. Conclusion for me is - It's not like a real Heaven run because too much CPU is being used for Prime 95, also I could do this test at higher clocks on the CPU and GPU's plus small FFT's but it would come close to the PSU's limits, now that I know that I don't need to push it, and my 270x and 7870 take way less power than a pair of 7970's.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I just Ran Firestrike and got a new personal best Physics score : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1441733

And i measured a peak power draw of 530w during the Combined test with 8350 @ 5Ghz and 7970 1000/1375

EDIT: Just ran a mix of Valley and IBT and that was 560w with a spike up to 630w same CPU and Gfx Settings as above









So thats a 8350 at 5Ghz, 7970 1000/1375, and everything else in my sig rig.........i'm happy with that


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I just Ran Firestrike and got a new personal best Physics score : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1441733
> 
> And i measured a peak power draw of 530w during the Combined test with 8350 @ 5Ghz and 7970 1000/1375
> 
> EDIT: Just ran a mix of Valley and IBT and that was 560w with a spike up to 630w same CPU and Gfx Settings as above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So thats a 8350 at 5Ghz, 7970 1000/1375, and everything else in my sig rig.........i'm happy with that


Nice, I would be happy too. I would say that settles the "you need 850w for 2x7970 argument". I would say it's yes. At least for my tastes.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Hi
> Has any one posted on here yet about running the Swiftech H220 on the Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z as I shall be ordering my mobo today and wanted to know if there was problems or it would not fit thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. will show my rig off when I have got the new mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> You will have to file down the mountinh bracket on the northeast corner . It will interfere with the vrms. I used a mini-hacksaw blade quite effectively to do it. It also will interfere with the north most dimm slot. Nothing can be done about that, so essentially you will be limited to use the first and third dimm slot.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Hi
> Has any one posted on here yet about running the Swiftech H220 on the Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z as I shall be ordering my mobo today and wanted to know if there was problems or it would not fit thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. will show my rig off when I have got the new mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> You will have to file down the mountinh bracket on the northeast corner . It will interfere with the vrms. I used a mini-hacksaw blade quite effectively to do it. It also will interfere with the north most dimm slot. Nothing can be done about that, so essentially you will be limited to use the first and third dimm slot.
> 
> 
> 
> i need to go look at that i never noticed the ram
> i didnt have to file it though
Click to expand...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Nice, I would be happy too. I would say that settles the "you need 850w for 2x7970 argument". I would say it's yes. At least for my tastes.


Well lets be fair, i have a lot of crap in my PC (HDD's, SSD's, Fans etc) So yeah, a Crossfire 7970 setup would run perfectly fine on a good 750w or a great 660w.

Gonna re test when i get the 290's in and hooked up.....I really wanna know what kind apower draw i'm looking at there, I'm guessing around 750-800w


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i need to go look at that i never noticed the ram
> i didnt have to file it though


The bracket is not what interferes with the dimm slot, it is the base where the tubing is mounted to the front of the cpu. Sorry I was not clear about that.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well lets be fair, i have a lot of crap in my PC (HDD's, SSD's, Fans etc) So yeah, a Crossfire 7970 setup would run perfectly fine on a good 750w or a great 660w.
> 
> Gonna re test when i get the 290's in and hooked up.....I really wanna know what kind apower draw i'm looking at there, I'm guessing around 750-800w[/quote
> 
> Never on a 660 watt psu. On a 750 watt ONLY if you do no overclocking of cpu or gpu.


----------



## SgtHawker

I recently upgraded to the ChVFz.











Hope to get to some overclocking real soon.


----------



## Mega Man

welcome !!! please let us know if you have any questions or need any help


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well lets be fair, i have a lot of crap in my PC (HDD's, SSD's, Fans etc) So yeah, a Crossfire 7970 setup would run perfectly fine on a good 750w or a great 660w.
> 
> Gonna re test when i get the 290's in and hooked up.....I really wanna know what kind of power draw i'm looking at there, I'm guessing around 750-800w[/quote
> 
> Never on a 660 watt psu. On a 750 watt ONLY if you do no overclocking of cpu or gpu.
> 
> 
> 
> True, Thinking about it more a 660w wouldn't be able to handle 2 cards, could handle one just fine with a light Overclock though
Click to expand...


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> True, Thinking about it more a 660w wouldn't be able to handle 2 cards, could handle one just fine with a light Overclock though


850+ Either way, unless you have the choked-TDP rumored Dual 290X card, you will have NO OC headroom...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> 850+ Either way, unless you have the choked-TDP rumored Dual 290X card, you will have NO OC headroom...


Yeah, My brain really wasn't working when i posted that









Either way it's 850w+ for a Crossfire rig, I went with the 1200w when i was still running CF 6970's and wanted to make sure









I'll make sure to test it again when my 290's show up so people will know what kind of power they draw


----------



## Devildog83

You can go max overclocks on the GPU's and CPU and we could all take a guess as to the peak draw running Heaven and P95.

I guess 862w.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You can go max overclocks on the GPU's and CPU and we could all take a guess as to the peak draw running Heaven and P95.
> 
> I guess 862w.


I don't have Heaven atm, only Valley etc and thanks to stupid Aussie internet data caps i won't be able to download it anytime soon (i have 5GB to last me 11 days).

I can run Valley, IBT, P95, Firestrike (and extreme) 3DMark 11 and the like though......The IBT and Valley test stressed my PC the most last run and the combined test in Firestrike did a great job as well.

I'm guessing around 905w for Max overclocks btw









EDIT: We could hold a small comp for guessing the max load though, Could be some fun


----------



## Devildog83

P95 and Valley will work just fine I think. I have a long range wifi router I just reviewed that I could give away as a prize. don't know what to do with it as I have 4 routers already.


----------



## X-Alt

Does every red Devil always happen to have a 650W PSU, ROG Mobo and a Corsair case??! http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4937798


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> P95 and Valley will work just fine I think. I have a long range wifi router I just reviewed that I could give away as a prize. don't know what to do with it as I have 4 routers already.


Awesome









Sounds like a plan then, The cards ship out on the 10th Jan and i should recieve them around the 14-15th So that gives people around 2 weeks to get some Votes in, i can collect them all and keep track of them and Devildog is awesome enough to donate a router for the winner.

This is gonna be fun









These are the cards btw:

https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=26346

Everything else will be the same as my sig rig,

Good Luck everyone









EDIT: Just made a quick spredsheet for it









https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmplwUhpwPq4dE1LU1Z5UlFuQXdhWUtHZmZ6RkN1MEE&usp=sharing


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Does every red Devil always happen to have a 650W PSU, ROG Mobo and a Corsair case??! http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4937798


I love his case, I was thinking of getting it if I end up going full water-cooling. Which will happen unless I start another build because mine is down to just a few minor things like fan control, lighting and a sleeved 24 pin. The answer to the question is maybe-maybe not.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I love his case, I was thinking of getting it if I end up going full water-cooling. Which will happen unless I start another build because mine is down to just a few minor things like fan control, lighting and a sleeved 24 pin. The answer to the question is maybe-maybe not.


750D much? Same price, moddable like cray-z







He is even more skimpy on the PSU, having a Bronze Seasonic XFX 650W take care of dual 7950s


----------



## Mega Man

i am a bit bias, but go caselabs !


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i am a bit bias, but go caselabs !


For epic WCing, caselabs is the way2go. But if he was going for a Air 540 then I am pretty sure he wont have the money at his disposal to get a Caselabs. Even so, if you have the money, they are gr8 cases and I have heard nothing but good things bout em..


----------



## Mega Man

worth waiting for !!! doooo ettttt


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i am a bit bias, but go caselabs !


I like the Merlin SM8 case but they are so expensive. My better half would kill me.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i am a bit bias, but go caselabs !
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Merlin SM8 case but they are so expensive. My better half would kill me.
Click to expand...

shhh dont tell her ! and get it ( i am goona have a crazy lady coming after me in the middle of the night ! ), i am lucky my wife buys purses that are more then my cases, so she just does not say anything, except " how many do you need " to which i reply the same, except about purses, seems to work !!


----------



## Mega Man

derete !!


----------



## Paul17041993

if I remeber, a single 290X overvolted a fair bit, 1.35V I think it was, pulled something around 400-500W by itself, though this is extreme and I don't think it would last too long even with good temps, 290X crossfire with mild OC shouldnt pull much more then 600W, add cpu and ram OC, some drives and the 850W gets marginal, but still likely to run unless you go all-out with burn testing.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> if I remeber, a single 290X overvolted a fair bit, 1.35V I think it was, pulled something around 400-500W by itself, though this is extreme and I don't think it would last too long even with good temps, 290X crossfire with mild OC shouldnt pull much more then 600W, add cpu and ram OC, some drives and the 850W gets marginal, but still likely to run unless you go all-out with burn testing.


850w, added you in


----------



## Paul17041993

actually one thing I just found out, something as simple as a closed-loop cooler mounted to a 290X, anything enough to drop the temp from 95C to >45C can save you an extra ~40W on stock clocks/voltage, so I guess (if you have trip issues) that could be something to try instead of a PSU upgrade...?









example bench;
http://www.legitreviews.com/nzxt-kraken-g10-gpu-water-cooler-review-on-an-amd-radeon-r9-290x_130344


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> actually one thing I just found out, something as simple as a closed-loop cooler mounted to a 290X, anything enough to drop the temp from 95C to >45C can save you an extra ~40W on stock clocks/voltage, so I guess (if you have trip issues) that could be something to try instead of a PSU upgrade...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> example bench;
> http://www.legitreviews.com/nzxt-kraken-g10-gpu-water-cooler-review-on-an-amd-radeon-r9-290x_130344


I think you might be misunderstanding me, I don't need a PSU upgrade (using a 1200w PSU atm).

This was just a bit of fun to try and guess how much power my Rig would take under a heavy overclocked load and to find out exactly how much power 290's draw with an AMD based system for anyone that was curious about picking up a Hawaii card and was worried about power draw issues.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I think you might be misunderstanding me, I don't need a PSU upgrade (using a 1200w PSU atm).
> 
> This was just a bit of fun to try and guess how much power my Rig would take under a heavy overclocked load and to find out exactly how much power 290's draw with an AMD based system for anyone that was curious about picking up a Hawaii card and was worried about power draw issues.


well then yea, 1200W should be enough for 290X trifire with slight OC on everything, plenty for 2 cards with high OCs unless you go with a large water loop and heaps of voltage, points stand though, 290/X can be quite a bit more efficient if you watercool it... (and don't go extreme on clocks)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> well then yea, 1200W should be enough for 290X trifire with slight OC on everything, plenty for 2 cards with high OCs unless you go with a large water loop and heaps of voltage, points stand though, 290/X can be quite a bit more efficient if you watercool it... (and don't go extreme on clocks)


I don't plan on Water-cooling the cards yet, I might get a CPU only loop going then add the GPU's in later down the line......I've heard that XFX cards are hard to get blocks that fit them (not sure about Hawaii series) so i'll have to look into that later.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I don't plan on Water-cooling the cards yet, I might get a CPU only loop going then add the GPU's in later down the line......I've heard that XFX cards are hard to get blocks that fit them (not sure about Hawaii series) so i'll have to look into that later.


ref would be all identical, not sure about the custom XFX ones though, but if the PCB has the AMD logo above the PCIe slot on the end towards the backplate It should be a reference layout, I'm pretty sure the sapphire tri-X is pure reference PCB...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> ref would be all identical, not sure about the custom XFX ones though, but if the PCB has the AMD logo above the PCIe slot on the end towards the backplate It should be a reference layout, I'm pretty sure the sapphire tri-X is pure reference PCB...


yeah the Tri-X is and the DCU II will be custom, (EK is making blocks now though).

XFX is saying it's a custom board and the logo isn't AMD on it



Well i'll probably have to take the cooler off at some stage to check and replace the TIM so i can check it against a Ref board then and see what's different


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> yeah the Tri-X is and the DCU II will be custom, (EK is making blocks now though).
> 
> XFX is saying it's a custom board and the logo isn't AMD on it
> 
> 
> 
> Well i'll probably have to take the cooler off at some stage to check and replace the TIM so i can check it against a Ref board then and see what's different


Do it rite away, remember dey haz lol paste job..


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I don't have Heaven atm, only Valley etc and thanks to stupid Aussie internet data caps i won't be able to download it anytime soon (i have 5GB to last me 11 days).
> 
> I can run Valley, IBT, P95, Firestrike (and extreme) 3DMark 11 and the like though......The IBT and Valley test stressed my PC the most last run and the combined test in Firestrike did a great job as well.
> 
> I'm guessing around 905w for Max overclocks btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: We could hold a small comp for guessing the max load though, Could be some fun


What kind of monopolistic quagmire in Australia causes an advanced technological country to be so backward with internet bandwidth?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> What kind of monopolistic quagmire in Australia causes an advanced technological country to be so backward with internet bandwidth?


It's the same concept as in the US with Satellite internet. There is only so much bandwidth for everyone and if one person get's too much others suffer. I don't pretend to know the complete details of Australia's Internet issues and why they don't have more bandwidth but that is the only reason to cap bandwidth. I am sure in the not too distant future they will find a way around it but living there now would be a pain for sure. Such a great country, I wish I could take a Holiday there.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It's the same concept as in the US with Satellite internet. There is only so much bandwidth for everyone and if one person get's too much others suffer. I don't pretend to know the complete details of Australia's Internet issues and why they don't have more bandwidth but that is the only reason to cap bandwidth. I am sure in the not too distant future they will find a way around it but living there now would be a pain for sure. Such a great country, I wish I could take a Holiday there.


Yeah, I have no idea about National Bandwidth but i do know that is doesn't matter which Tech provides you with the net it still operates under a data cap. Fiber, Satellite, ADSL, 3G Wireless.........all run off monthly data cap. I'm on Satellite so i have some of the most expensive atm (70GB for $70/Month). Still better than what it used to be though ($100 for 20GB/Month) and that was for 512/64 speeds.....

We are getting there slowly but i've never heard of other Countries limiting a user's monthly data limit.......is Australia the only one?

On a more cheerful note, Just got my conformation email saying my XFX 290's will ship out on the 10th


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> What kind of monopolistic quagmire in Australia causes an advanced technological country to be so backward with internet bandwidth?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> What kind of monopolistic quagmire in Australia causes an advanced technological country to be so backward with internet bandwidth?


government, policies, and otherwise people having no idea how to do things properly, too many people believe everything works on magical powers and anything with an "i" at the start must be too mystical to think it has problems...

our internet is bad simply because we are still using 60-year-old copper cables, so at least 50% of our total infrastructure is taken up by error prevention alone, and adding new technology over the top is only proceeding to make it worse until we get the whole country onto optic fibre...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> government, policies, and otherwise people having no idea how to do things properly, too many people believe everything works on magical powers and anything with an "i" at the start must be too mystical to think it has problems...
> 
> our internet is bad simply because we are still using 60-year-old copper cables, so at least 50% of our total infrastructure is taken up by error prevention alone, and adding new technology over the top is only proceeding to make it worse until we get the whole country onto optic fibre...


You would think business would be demanding fibre optics rather than slow copper wire for their needs. Once the business gets more advanced technology , it will flow to consumers as well. I guess that phony "labour" leader Paul Rudd has his corrupt hands in the matter also,


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You would think business would be demanding fibre optics rather than slow copper wire for their needs. Once the business gets more advanced technology , it will flow to consumers as well. I guess that phony "labour" leader Paul Rudd has his corrupt hands in the matter also,


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Broadband_Network

At first the "Liberal" government were like "No, No too expensive, we'll just go to FTTN not FTTP and use the existing copper network to the premises" but it seems they may be relenting. But I'm not holding my breath considering our mighty leader (and I use that term very, very loosely) is on public record stating that "Malcolm Turnbull invented the Internet", (Turnbull being our minister for communications), he's also scrapped the position of minister for science, any "Green" policies have been scrapped and generally dragged us back into the godd 'ol 1950's


----------



## os2wiz

Pretty much the same disaster in the US. our internet is faster than your crap but it is a lot slower than Europe and Asia. Monopolists are slowing down technology and also destroying the environment and screwing working people.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It's the same concept as in the US with Satellite internet. There is only so much bandwidth for everyone and if one person get's too much others suffer. I don't pretend to know the complete details of Australia's Internet issues and why they don't have more bandwidth but that is the only reason to cap bandwidth. I am sure in the not too distant future they will find a way around it but living there now would be a pain for sure. Such a great country, I wish I could take a Holiday there.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have no idea about National Bandwidth but i do know that is doesn't matter which Tech provides you with the net it still operates under a data cap. Fiber, Satellite, ADSL, 3G Wireless.........all run off monthly data cap. I'm on Satellite so i have some of the most expensive atm (70GB for $70/Month). Still better than what it used to be though ($100 for 20GB/Month) and that was for 512/64 speeds.....
> 
> We are getting there slowly but i've never heard of other Countries limiting a user's monthly data limit.......is Australia the only one?
> 
> On a more cheerful note, Just got my conformation email saying my XFX 290's will ship out on the 10th
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Pretty much the same disaster in the US. our internet is faster than your crap but it is a lot slower than Europe and Asia. Monopolists are slowing down technology and also destroying the environment and screwing working people.


heh not gonna get into the logistics of the poop that is "green" that is slowing well ever technological development in the us, but just to warn everyone in the us, comcast is starting trials in the south, of allotments of data ( you pay for say 5gb per month ) ... so yea remember that


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Broadband_Network
> 
> At first the "Liberal" government were like "No, No too expensive, we'll just go to FTTN not FTTP and use the existing copper network to the premises" but it seems they may be relenting. But I'm not holding my breath considering our mighty leader (and I use that term very, very loosely) is on public record stating that "Malcolm Turnbull invented the Internet", (Turnbull being our minister for communications), he's also scrapped the position of minister for science, any "Green" policies have been scrapped and generally dragged us back into the godd 'ol 1950's


LAZY,Greedy monopolists who would rather suck the life out of us than compete honestly for our service. It really is not all that expensve to increase babdwidth exponentially frompresent levels. The cost of the network bandwidth per watt of energy has been falling rapidly the last few years. So this is purely monopolistic greed to maximize profits, nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> LAZY,Greedy monopolists who would rather suck the life out of us than compete honestly for our service. It really is not all that expensve toincrease babdwidth exponentially frompresent levels. The cost of the network bandwidth per watt of energy has been falling rapidlythe last few years. So this purly monopolistic greed to maximize profits, nothing more and nothing less.


Amen, Our current Prime Minister has defined the sofar invisible "Line In The Sand" between the haves & havenots, I will say our current "Liberal" party leaders (our Liberals are much like your Republicans, an Oxymoron if there's ever been one) are clueless to the fallout of their policy decisions

https://theconversation.com/the-great-barrier-reef-at-a-crossroads-7161

This is just one of the many effed up decisions and policy directions of our Government


----------



## p5ych00n5

Awwwww man, this thread has gone from discussions on Motherboards to the most hated Government. I love this Site


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Awwwww man, this thread has gone from discussions on Motherboards to the most hated Government. I love this Site


Yup









I've planned out a Water Loop for my build (seeing as i'm gonna be using this for a fair while now).

Starting to look fairly pricy ($830) but it will be worth it just for the lower temps.

Not going to buy it until i know for sure the XFX cards are Ref design (heard rumours they are) and i need to make sure the wife is in a good mood









Is it worth getting a block for the CVF though?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've planned out a Water Loop for my build (seeing as i'm gonna be using this for a fair while now).
> Is it worth getting a block for the CVF though?


If your talking about a NB/VRM WB for the CHV yes it will be especially with multiple GPU's. They cut down the air flow and increase NB and VRM temps.
Here's what it does for my NB and VRM temps while running a 24 hr Prime95 Blend run at 4822MHz with ambient in low 20's (C).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Remember to click on snip than in lower right hand corner click "Original" to view full screen where you can actually read the info.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> If your talking about a NB/VRM WB for the CHV yes it will be especially with multiple GPU's. They cut down the air flow and increase NB and VRM temps.
> Here's what it does for my NB and VRM temps while running a 24 hr Prime95 Blend run at 4822MHz with ambient in low 20's (C).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to click on snip than in lower right hand corner click "Original" to view full screen where you can actually read the info.


Thanks for the info, i will have to order that one directly from EK though as suppliers here aren't carrying them atm, I'm assuming the CVF-Z block is the same as a CVF one?


----------



## Mega Man

cvf won't work on cvfz however the block for cvfz Wil work on the cvf and the original cvf block is no longer made


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> cvf won't work on cvfz however the block for cvfz Wil work on the cvf and the original cvf block is no longer made


Thats what i was thinking yeah, Since the CVF block is now EOL, the CVF-Z block is my only option and you're saying it's backwards compatable?

Awesome, thanks Mega Man


----------



## kahboom

Yeah Mega man is saying the newer chvz ek block is backwards compatible. Problem is the newer Chvz board has one cap which is off near one side about 3/4 down one end of the ek block so the newer Z version of the EK waterblock ported a hole where it is, the original block would have to be modded to work and theres no guaranteehat it would not leak. Since ek make the newer one already which looks better imo than the original and its ported so works on the older one its pointless for them to continue to make the original. Plus the older one had a riser for one side for the upper water fitting if its thread depth was to long, newer one does not need that as its threaded deep enough.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Yeah Mega man is saying the newer chvz ek block is backwards compatible. Problem is the newer Chvz board has one cap which is off near one side about 3/4 down one end of the ek block so the newer Z version of the EK waterblock ported a hole where it is, the original block would have to be modded to work and theres no guaranteehat it would not leak. Since ek make the newer one already which looks better imo than the original and its ported so works on the older one its pointless for them to continue to make the original. Plus the older one had a riser for one side for the upper water fitting if its thread depth was to long, newer one does not need that as its threaded deep enough.


Thanks for the clarification, I'll still need to order it directly from EK though.

Think i've got everything covered here: https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=105034&action=wish_lists

Still not sure if i've got enough rad space though, Care to offer some advice?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Thanks for the clarification, I'll still need to order it directly from EK though.
> 
> Think i've got everything covered here: https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=105034&action=wish_lists
> 
> Still not sure if i've got enough rad space though, Care to offer some advice?


Here's my









http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7038/thr-41/Innovation_Cooling_Diamond_7_Carat_Thermal_Compound_-_15_Grams.html?tl=g8c127s754 or http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7299/thr-44/Innovation_Cooling_Diamond_24_Carat_Thermal_Compound_-_48_Grams.html?tl=g8c127s754 for the CPU.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186038 will be needed for the NB/VRM WB (and maybe on the GPU's too, not sure)

I'd suggest a couple of these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16998/fan-1053/Swiftech_Helix_140mm_x_25mm_Z-Bearing_Fan_-_1500_RPM_HELIX-140-BW.html?tl=g36c15s775 for the Monsta and if room is available go with a P/P setup.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Yeah Mega man is saying the newer chvz ek block is backwards compatible. Problem is the newer Chvz board has one cap which is off near one side about 3/4 down one end of the ek block so the newer Z version of the EK waterblock ported a hole where it is, the original block would have to be modded to work and theres no guaranteehat it would not leak. Since ek make the newer one already which looks better imo than the original and its ported so works on the older one its pointless for them to continue to make the original. Plus the older one had a riser for one side for the upper water fitting if its thread depth was to long, newer one does not need that as its threaded deep enough.


really? ill take the clean look of the original non crop circle look !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Yeah Mega man is saying the newer chvz ek block is backwards compatible. Problem is the newer Chvz board has one cap which is off near one side about 3/4 down one end of the ek block so the newer Z version of the EK waterblock ported a hole where it is, the original block would have to be modded to work and theres no guaranteehat it would not leak. Since ek make the newer one already which looks better imo than the original and its ported so works on the older one its pointless for them to continue to make the original. Plus the older one had a riser for one side for the upper water fitting if its thread depth was to long, newer one does not need that as its threaded deep enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification, I'll still need to order it directly from EK though.
> 
> Think i've got everything covered here: https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=105034&action=wish_lists
> 
> Still not sure if i've got enough rad space though, Care to offer some advice?
Click to expand...

you really dont need to add rads for blocks other then cpu/gpu, the rest are just extra !


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Here's my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7038/thr-41/Innovation_Cooling_Diamond_7_Carat_Thermal_Compound_-_15_Grams.html?tl=g8c127s754 or http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7299/thr-44/Innovation_Cooling_Diamond_24_Carat_Thermal_Compound_-_48_Grams.html?tl=g8c127s754 for the CPU.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186038 will be needed for the NB/VRM WB (and maybe on the GPU's too, not sure)
> 
> I'd suggest a couple of these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16998/fan-1053/Swiftech_Helix_140mm_x_25mm_Z-Bearing_Fan_-_1500_RPM_HELIX-140-BW.html?tl=g36c15s775 for the Monsta and if room is available go with a P/P setup.


I have some MX-4 on the way (in case the XFX cards need a re-application) and the fans i covered already (3 Corsair SP's for the 360 and another 2 for the 240)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> really? ill take the clean look of the original non crop circle look !
> you really dont need to add rads for blocks other then cpu/gpu, the rest are just extra !


I meant it more along the lines of keeping cool with everything, with a 360 and the 240 Monsta my case will be pretty full and wanted to make sure it was enough to tame these Hawaii cards along with the 8350


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Here's my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7038/thr-41/Innovation_Cooling_Diamond_7_Carat_Thermal_Compound_-_15_Grams.html?tl=g8c127s754 or http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7299/thr-44/Innovation_Cooling_Diamond_24_Carat_Thermal_Compound_-_48_Grams.html?tl=g8c127s754 for the CPU.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186038 will be needed for the NB/VRM WB (and maybe on the GPU's too, not sure)
> 
> I'd suggest a couple of these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16998/fan-1053/Swiftech_Helix_140mm_x_25mm_Z-Bearing_Fan_-_1500_RPM_HELIX-140-BW.html?tl=g36c15s775 for the Monsta and if room is available go with a P/P setup.
> 
> 
> 
> I have some MX-4 on the way (in case the XFX cards need a re-application) and the fans i covered already (3 Corsair SP's for the 360 and another 2 for the 240)
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> really? ill take the clean look of the original non crop circle look !
> you really dont need to add rads for blocks other then cpu/gpu, the rest are just extra !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant it more along the lines of keeping cool with everything, with a 360 and the 240 Monsta my case will be pretty full and wanted to make sure it was enough to tame these Hawaii cards along with the 8350
Click to expand...

still should be fine,


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> still should be fine,


I'll take it then









Need to get the wife in a good mood before i even think about ordering this though









Might take some time, those XFX cards weren't cheap and i doubt i'll be able to get this so soon afterwards


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'll take it then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to get the wife in a good mood before i even think about ordering this though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might take some time, those XFX cards weren't cheap and i doubt i'll be able to get this so soon afterwards


Can't you try intimidation? LOL


----------



## shampoo911

hey dudes... im posting this because i noticed that the new bios, tends to corrupt itself (dont know how)... it has happened to me twice this week... so keep an eye on that...

conditions before corruption: just turned my pc off and unplugged it from the wall... no weird stuff at all...

had to to the fancy usb bios flashback (although i had to work my ass off of it... it didnt resulted the first couple of times... i was freaking out...)

just in case, this are the things i did for PROPER USB BIOS FLASHBACK:

1- leave only but 1 ram stick (on the A1 slot)... disconnect every other piece of hardware (gpu, sound cards, etc)
2- format a usb flash drive on a fat32 file system... then download the bios you want to flash and the bios renamer file...
3- rename the bios and copy/paste it to the flashdrive
4- plug the flash drive to the ROG Connect USB PORT (the only white one)
5- press the ROG Connect button for 5 seconds (until it begins to flash... also, the led near the EEPROM chip containing the bios, will flash too)
6- wait until the led that was flashing stops
7- unplug the flash drive
8- press the BIG ASS RED START BUTTON that is on the upper part of the mobo

that should do it...

oh, and the code number for bios corruption (in my case) was: *F.F.*


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> hey dudes... im posting this because i noticed that the new bios, tends to corrupt itself (dont know how)... it has happened to me twice this week... so keep an eye on that...
> 
> conditions before corruption: just turned my pc off and unplugged it from the wall... no weird stuff at all...
> 
> had to to the fancy usb bios flashback (although i had to work my ass off of it... it didnt resulted the first couple of times... i was freaking out...)
> 
> just in case, this are the things i did for PROPER USB BIOS FLASHBACK:
> 
> 1- leave only but 1 ram stick (on the A1 slot)... disconnect every other piece of hardware (gpu, sound cards, etc)
> 2- format a usb flash drive on a fat32 file system... then download the bios you want to flash and the bios renamer file...
> 3- rename the bios and copy/paste it to the flashdrive
> 4- plug the flash drive to the ROG Connect USB PORT (the only white one)
> 5- press the ROG Connect button for 5 seconds (until it begins to flash... also, the led near the EEPROM chip containing the bios, will flash too)
> 6- wait until the led that was flashing stops
> 7- unplug the flash drive
> 8- press the BIG ASS RED START BUTTON that is on the upper part of the mobo
> 
> that should do it...
> 
> oh, and the code number for bios corruption (in my case) was: *F.F.*


Very interesting, thanks for the heads up!
You are talking about the 1801 version correct?

I'm undecided if I like the 1602 version yet.
I've been thinking of dropping back to the 1302.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Very interesting, thanks for the heads up!
> You are talking about the 1801 version correct?
> 
> I'm undecided if I like the 1602 version yet.
> I've been thinking of dropping back to the 1302.


yes.. the 1801 is one mother trucker... go for it... to the 1602...


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> yes.. the 1801 is one mother trucker... go for it... to the 1602...


Agree with you 100% on 1801, I rolled back to 1602. @ 4.8GHz 1801 would hang, lock and generally be a bit of a pain, smooth sailing so far with 1602


----------



## mongoled

My dilemma .......

Well ended sending my Crosshair V Formula back due to a faulty southbridge and have been offered a full refund.

Now I need to decide what to replace it with.

Unfortunately for me, I bought the CVF with the idea that it would last me a few years and with it I bought a EK full motherboard waterblock.

I dont think I should buy another CVF seeing that the CVF-Z has replaced it, however the EK waterblock is not compatible with the CVF-Z.

With this in mind I could jump to a different platform and sell my AMD gear, ive have never built myself an Intel based system.

I could purchase a CVF-Z and try to find a way to get the EK waterblock mounted on it.

Doubt I can find somebody to buy the EK CVF waterblock and am not sure I should be investing money for a EK CVF-Z full motherboard waterblock just to sustain the AMD platform.

What would other peeps do in my position ?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Can't you try intimidation? LOL


Nope, That's the last thing i want to do.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> My dilemma .......
> 
> Well ended sending my Crosshair V Formula back due to a faulty southbridge and have been offered a full refund.
> 
> Now I need to decide what to replace it with.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, I bought the CVF with the idea that it would last me a few years and with it I bought a EK full motherboard waterblock.
> 
> I dont think I should buy another CVF seeing that the CVF-Z has replaced it, however the EK waterblock is not compatible with the CVF-Z.
> 
> With this in mind I could jump to a different platform and sell my AMD gear, ive have never built myself an Intel based system.
> 
> I could purchase a CVF-Z and try to find a way to get the EK waterblock mounted on it.
> 
> Doubt I can find somebody to buy the EK CVF waterblock and am not sure I should be investing money for a EK CVF-Z full motherboard waterblock just to sustain the AMD platform.
> 
> What would other peeps do in my position ?


All in all it's up to you man, If you want an Intel rig then go for it.........Me personally i love AMD so i'd find it hard to go to the Blue side, You could always go for Kaveri maybe?


----------



## mongoled

Huh, the last few posts have gone missing, why ??


----------



## X-Alt

1701 also tends to corrupt a bit. I used to run 1503 and I could adjust NB without a prob, now when I found out 1701 existed, I decided to flash to see if the UEFI looked better, and applied the USB BIOS flashback. Now when I adjust the NB Voltage manually = "ERMEHGAWD EC FLASH BIOSH HAS BEEN CURRRPTED GUISE" and then to the rear of the case to press "Clear CMOS" and on and on.... 1701 seems to hate sleep too it seems, since my CHVFZ used to sleep like a baby but now it decides to revert clocks to stock...


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> 1701 also tends to corrupt a bit. I used to run 1503 and I could adjust NB without a prob, now when I found out 1701 existed, I decided to flash to see if the UEFI looked better, and applied the USB BIOS flashback. Now when I adjust the NB Voltage manually = "ERMEHGAWD EC FLASH BIOSH HAS BEEN CURRRPTED GUISE" and then to the rear of the case to press "Clear CMOS" and on and on.... 1701 seems to hate sleep too it seems, since my CHVFZ used to sleep like a baby but now it decides to revert clocks to stock...


And I thought this no sleep thing was just my machine. I lost the sleep function that use to work flawlessly (since mobo release) just a short while back and have been wondering about flashing back. After reading this I guess I do have something to do today. Some of you may remember my system has also had issues with C&Q not working with some, but not all higher ref clock settings. It's been driving me nuts lol. I'm currently running 1602 and thinking of going back to 1302 or 1503 where these issues were not present in my system.

I'll report back with findings.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> And I thought this no sleep thing was just my machine. I lost the sleep function that use to work flawlessly (since mobo release) just a short while back and have been wondering about flashing back. After reading this I guess I do have something to do today. Some of you may remember my system has also had issues with C&Q not working with some, but not all higher ref clock settings. It's been driving me nuts lol. I'm currently running 1602 and thinking of going back to 1302 or 1503 where these issues were not present in my system.
> 
> I'll report back with findings.


Might wanna send some complaints to ASUS and make em rlease a stable 2001 BIOS... It seems that the RTC boot bug fix messed up sleep. Code 66 Initialization hang is quite common on Win 8.1 from what I see, I was running 7 on BIOS 1401 without an issue until the darn memory channels failed.. I RMAd then installed Windows 8.1 for BF4, flashed the new BIOS and non-Code 66 restarts are impossible now....


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> And I thought this no sleep thing was just my machine. I lost the sleep function that use to work flawlessly (since mobo release) just a short while back and have been wondering about flashing back. After reading this I guess I do have something to do today. Some of you may remember my system has also had issues with C&Q not working with some, but not all higher ref clock settings. It's been driving me nuts lol. I'm currently running 1602 and thinking of going back to 1302 or 1503 where these issues were not present in my system.
> 
> I'll report back with findings.


If the the 1701 bios corrupts "a bit" then it's on you. It has been 100%rock-solid for me and I have not seen other complaints about it on THE ROG Crosshair forum. I don't buy what you are saying one bit. You had no reasonto upgrade to 1801 in the first place. That bios was for one very specific rarely encountered problem.Please don't badmouth a bios because you know not what you are talking about.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> And I thought this no sleep thing was just my machine. I lost the sleep function that use to work flawlessly (since mobo release) just a short while back and have been wondering about flashing back. After reading this I guess I do have something to do today. Some of you may remember my system has also had issues with C&Q not working with some, but not all higher ref clock settings. It's been driving me nuts lol. I'm currently running 1602 and thinking of going back to 1302 or 1503 where these issues were not present in my system.
> 
> I'll report back with findings.


The "sleep" issues I do not believe are unique to any machine, at least based on the number of people that confess to having them, including me. Updating BIOS has made me squeamish when I see things stop working that were. And on the non-Z I don't believe going backwards on BIOS is NOT an option.

I've seen another type of thing happen on occasion with one of my GPUs, and is typically cured by a reboot. But why it has to happen at all is bothersome. I notice on occasion the selected voltage on one of the GPUs doesn't get to where I have it set in MSIA. 1.050 vs 1.200V I leave the monitor on all the time and it's easy enough to spot, but I'd rather trust hardware to operate as it is instructed.

I try to eliminate these issues by putting everything back to a clean slate wiping drivers and having to delete any previously stored settings which is tedious, although I'm sure I'll be reminded to stop whining about this.









Going back to BIOS, I sure hope the clear CMOS button actually does what it's supposed to because I rely on it blindly...









Another awful issue I can't seem to make go away is the sporadic hissing noise when shutting down the machine.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> The "sleep" issues I do not believe are unique to any machine, at least based on the number of people that confess to having them, including me. Updating BIOS has made me squeamish when I see things stop working that were. And on the non-Z I don't believe going backwards on BIOS is NOT an option.
> 
> I've seen another type of thing happen on occasion with one of my GPUs, and is typically cured by a reboot. But why it has to happen at all is bothersome. I notice on occasion the selected voltage on one of the GPUs doesn't get to where I have it set in MSIA. 1.050 vs 1.200V I leave the monitor on all the time and it's easy enough to spot, but I'd rather trust hardware to operate as it is instructed.
> 
> I try to eliminate these issues by putting everything back to a clean slate wiping drivers and having to delete any previously stored settings which is tedious, although I'm sure I'll be reminded to stop whining about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going back to BIOS, I sure hope the clear CMOS button actually does what it's supposed to because I rely on it blindly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another awful issue I can't seem to make go away is the sporadic hissing noise when shutting down the machine.


Its prob the 7970s going under load and having coil whine , my Matrix turns purple and red sometimes (high load) right before it shuts down (2 seconds).


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> If the the 1701 bios corrupts "a bit" then it's on you. It has been 100%rock-solid for me and I have not seen other complaints about it on THE ROG Crosshair forum. I don't buy what you are saying one bit. You had no reasonto upgrade to 1801 in the first place. That bios was for one very specific rarely encountered problem.Please don't badmouth a bios because you know not what you are talking about.


WTH?
Are you still having problems with quotes or something?









This post http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/7390#post_21521171
makes no sense if directed towards me. Please explain.

gr8sho: stop that dang whinning will ya?
JKing man


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> If the the 1701 bios corrupts "a bit" then it's on you. It has been 100%rock-solid for me and I have not seen other complaints about it on THE ROG Crosshair forum. I don't buy what you are saying one bit. You had no reasonto upgrade to 1801 in the first place. That bios was for one very specific rarely encountered problem.Please don't badmouth a bios because you know not what you are talking about.


I have also had problems when flashing 1701 or 1801 bios, either ends up being corrupt or overclock is lowered alot. Rolled back to 1503 and stable at 4.9ghz @ 1.475v but with 1701 its 4.6ghz max and for 1801 its the same. Maybe the next bios version will fix the problems some are having. Just because you have not had a problem does not mean that it does not exist for others, people would not suggest upgrading to the latest bios if it was not supposed to be the most compatible and stable version available, applying small updates, or adjustments to the microcode, either way programers mess up sometimes. They are just people after all.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> I have also had problems when flashing 1701 or 1801 bios, either ends up being corrupt or overclock is lowered alot. Rolled back to 1503 and stable at 4.9ghz @ 1.475v but with 1701 its 4.6ghz max and for 1801 its the same. Maybe the next bios version will fix the problems some are having. Just because you have not had a problem does not mean that it does not exist for others, people would not suggest upgrading to the latest bios if it was not supposed to be the most compatible and stable version available, applying small updates, or adjustments to the microcode, either way programers mess up sometimes. They are just people after all.


I did say that there have been no complaints about 1701 either being unstable or affecting overclocks on the ROG Crosshair forum, so I was not just referring to my experience. 1701 hws been out for over 2 months now. If it was affecting overclocks or causing instabioity problems it eould have been noted on that forum and Asus would have pulled the bios from their web site. I find it doubtful that your problems are related to the bios. I also repeat you had no business installing 1801 bios in the first place. Look at the reason given by Asus to update to that bios.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I did say that there have been no complaints about 1701 either being unstable or affecting overclocks on the ROG Crosshair forum, so I was not just referring to my experience. 1701 hws been out for over 2 months now. If it was affecting overclocks or causing instabioity problems it eould have been noted on that forum and Asus would have pulled the bios from their web site. I find it doubtful that your problems are related to the bios. I also repeat you had no business installing 1801 bios in the first place. Look at the reason given by Asus to update to that bios.


If you were to call Asus or chat with support they will always ask if you have the latest bios if you have an issue, in fact all motherboard manufacturers do this. To say one has no business updating them is pure ignorance, placing blame on an issue that has nothing to do with themselves.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Its prob the 7970s going under load and having coil whine , my Matrix turns purple and red sometimes (high load) right before it shuts down (2 seconds).


Nah, BTW, if I do have coil whine, I'm not sure what that would be. I've read about it but I don't think I've ever personally experienced it.

These particular 7970s are reference design. I have the fan profile in MSIA set pretty high and the cards do not typically exceed 60C.

The two programs I noticed this on was Fallout 3 (I know, old game) and Borderlands 2. Neither of these really tax the Crossfire setup. I suspect the problem may be mostly in the way MSIA works. I think when 13.12 was released, I took a shortcut by not deleting the .ini file in MSIA and starting over again. I'll probably delete MSIA including the ini file and see if the issue resolves itself. I hate doing it because I lose all the customization I do to the graphing monitors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> gr8sho: stop that dang whinning will ya?
> JKing man


ROFLMAO










Sorry for the OT post!!!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I did say that there have been no complaints about 1701 either being unstable or affecting overclocks on the ROG Crosshair forum, so I was not just referring to my experience. 1701 hws been out for over 2 months now. If it was affecting overclocks or causing instabioity problems it eould have been noted on that forum and Asus would have pulled the bios from their web site. I find it doubtful that your problems are related to the bios. I also repeat you had no business installing 1801 bios in the first place. Look at the reason given by Asus to update to that bios.


ROG forums are full of noobs anyway so that doesn't exactly help much, but if this is the non-Z the latest (or any) BIOSs have no faults, only the Z apparently has some strange bugs?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> ROG forums are full of noobs anyway so that doesn't exactly help much, but if this is the non-Z the latest (or any) BIOSs have no faults, only the Z apparently has some strange bugs?


The Z tends to have cold start-up/restart issues with Win 8 (prob its being very picky on the RAM used or its Windows 8 Secure Boot being stupid for us, confirmed by Me and MegaMan on his CHVZ and strangely on his UD7 too) from what I see. In addition, many users have confirmed that the sleep function is not working well after the 1602 or 1701 BIOS patch when the fixed the RTC boot issues...


----------



## Mega Man

yep, but i dont use sleep so.... yea cant comment


----------



## Paul17041993

I use sleep all the time so I guess thats good to know, has anyone managed to test without EUFI or anything? though I don't see myself getting a Z at any point...


----------



## Mega Man

nope ironically i need to install win 7 again idk why all my other pcs can dual boot uefi, but my ud7 hates it ...


----------



## SgtHawker

I had trouble with Win 7 not staying in sleep when placed there with the-Z. Turning off NIC features in the sleep properties fixed this.

Then I intermittently had trouble coming out of sleep getting an E8 Q-code. Over at the ROG forums I saw a post from one of their gurus that RAM settings are the cause of this. I underclocked the RAM from 2400 to 2133, and viola, my PC came out of sleep just fine. I increased to 2200 and it worked for a while, then the same E8 Q-code came up, I dropped back to 2133 and I was back in business. I have since looked for the post, but, as yet, have been unsuccessful in locating it.


----------



## X-Alt

One time, my CHVZ woke up from sleep at 2AM, I thought it was the heating vent, oh when I saw the blue LEDs of my Matrix I thought AMD was about to kill me







I think all of the issues come from three causes.

-UEFI
-Memory pickiness galore
-AI Suite II


----------



## Devildog83

I don't use sleep anymore, mine will go to sleep and wake up 5 seconds later, over and over and over. So I just shut it down. It's not worth the hassle anymore.* I tried a reinstall w/o AI suite, updating the NIC disabling everything I could think of and nothing. I am beginning to think it might have something to do with the system info for things like CPUZ and GPUZ which are tied into Futuremark software when you download it. I give up.


----------



## gr8sho

Windows has the ability to wake itself up, yes. A likely culprit is one of the hardware devices trying to bring the machine out of standby. You can go into device properties and explicitly direct any of those devices not to take the computer out of standby. I would always keep the NIC in listening mode for a magic packet if you want to use WoL, which I personally use.


----------



## Paul17041993

drivers wise, I don't use any 3rd-party drivers bar ones for my sound and graphics, I set every peripheral device and network to not allow waking via deviceman, in power plan I have wake timers disabled, and in BIOS I have ErP/EuP enabled, all this means it never leaves sleep mode unless I push the power button, all of these will cause waking at times if set otherwise bar the network "magic packet" mode, which I don't believe having a problem with...

with all the above and it still wakes then you likely have a device that's faulting, check eventviewer to see what it says and why it came out of sleep for a start.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Just thought i'd pop this post in here again in case anyone else wanted to have a guess at it?

http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/7320_40#post_21495600


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Just thought i'd pop this post in here again in case anyone else wanted to have a guess at it?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/7320_40#post_21495600


Your 290's ship tomorrow?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Your 290's ship tomorrow?


Today now









But i won't get them till Tuesday or thereabouts so people have some more time to guess


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Just thought i'd pop this post in here again in case anyone else wanted to have a guess at it?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/7320_40#post_21495600


Does it require google chrome to update? I'll guess 900W just to play along.

No matter how the answer comes out, I'd like to see exactly how you performed the test and how you measured the power draw.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Does it require google chrome to update? I'll guess 900W just to play along.
> 
> No matter how the answer comes out, I'd like to see exactly how you performed the test and how you measured the power draw.


Ill be running a few tests. Mainly valley and prime together but ill also run the Firestrike combined test plus a few others......not sure about running furmark yet but we will see.

The 8350 will be at 5.05Ghz and the cards will be at max clocks (whatever they might be).

Good news! My cards have been shipped out....now the waiting begins









And im not sure about updating chrome. Couldnt hurt though


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ill be running a few tests. Mainly valley and prime together but ill also run the Firestrike combined test plus a few others......not sure about running furmark yet but we will see.
> 
> The 8350 will be at 5.05Ghz and the cards will be at max clocks (whatever they might be).
> 
> Good news! My cards have been shipped out....now the waiting begins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And im not sure about updating chrome. Couldnt hurt though


I hear that Furmark is not a good idea.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Just thought i'd pop this post in here again in case anyone else wanted to have a guess at it?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/7320_40#post_21495600


prime95 and heaven bench simultaneously at 4.9 ghz on the cpu and mild overclocks on the cards, 785 watts.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I hear that Furmark is not a good idea.


Unless I can accurately monitor the vrm temps then furmark is a no.

I dont mind running it as a worse case type scenario but i dont want to burn out my cards


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Ill update it all when I get home. Work atm on my S4......which means I probably should actually do some work hehe

EDIT: List is updated


----------



## Jlwemtp

Need help I have the FX-9590 and finally got it overclocking at 4.8 and now went up to 4.9, the problem is when over clocked the Internet LAN stops working so I reboot it back to original settings and it works. Does anyone have any ideas.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jlwemtp*
> 
> Need help I have the FX-9590 and finally got it overclocking at 4.8 and now went up to 4.9, the problem is when over clocked the Internet LAN stops working so I reboot it back to original settings and it works. Does anyone have any ideas.


Haha, when I went to 4.9 with my 9590 it worked perfectly, shut down for the night. Power on in the morning, errors about boot sectors and such turns out BIOS wouldn't recognise my primary, even though it showed up in Post as well as Boot Overide in BIOS


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I hear that Furmark is not a good idea.


furmark is the ultimate torture tool currently, I think it even pushes a 290X on stock settings over 300W, where they usually pull less then 240W. god forbid what furmark on a high OC would do to your power delivery...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jlwemtp*
> 
> Need help I have the FX-9590 and finally got it overclocking at 4.8 and now went up to 4.9, the problem is when over clocked the Internet LAN stops working so I reboot it back to original settings and it works. Does anyone have any ideas.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Haha, when I went to 4.9 with my 9590 it worked perfectly, shut down for the night. Power on in the morning, errors about boot sectors and such turns out BIOS wouldn't recognise my primary, even though it showed up in Post as well as Boot Overide in BIOS


tried bumping HT, NB and SB voltages?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> furmark is the ultimate torture tool currently, I think it even pushes a 290X on stock settings over 300W, where they usually pull less then 240W. god forbid what furmark on a high OC would do to your power delivery...


Pretty much why id rather not use it when im at max settings......but ill test it out on stock settings and see what happens

EDIT: Ive decided to throw in a copy of BF4 in as well since im getting 2 more copies with these cards


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Pretty much why id rather not use it when im at max settings......but ill test it out on stock settings and see what happens
> 
> EDIT: Ive decided to throw in a copy of BF4 in as well since im getting 2 more copies with these cards


This, Furmark maybe 1 time at stock for a burn in but I am not in the habit of torturing my hardware for a benchmark to that degree. It has been known to brick cards so I stay away TBH.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> This, Furmark maybe 1 time at stock for a burn in but I am not in the habit of torturing my hardware for a benchmark to that degree. It has been known to brick cards so I stay away TBH.


I might do it twice, once at stock out of the box and another stock run after changing the paste to MX-4 just to see the difference


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> furmark is the ultimate torture tool currently, I think it even pushes a 290X on stock settings over 300W, where they usually pull less then 240W. god forbid what furmark on a high OC would do to your power delivery...
> 
> tried bumping HT, NB and SB voltages?


I have done this and many other combinations, I just think it's a strange quirk with my board, reset to stock then reload the OC fixes it


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I might do it twice, once at stock out of the box and another stock run after changing the paste to MX-4 just to see the difference


My bad for the double post, you have to get those badboys under water Mr Bilko


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> My bad for the double post, you have to get those badboys under water Mr Bilko


I need to get the cards first









And a plan is in motion for that....I just need to improve my cashflow a bit first

And Mega Man's post about the new swiftech blocks has thinking about getting them instead of the XSPC ones.

I will be under water asap though


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I might do it twice, once at stock out of the box and another stock run after changing the paste to MX-4 just to see the difference


I am sure that will be fine, I would think the biggest issue is when folks try to run it at max clocks for stability and that's when the card bricks.. It's very intense and I would assume better for burn in than stability kinda like Kumbustor's burn in.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I need to get the cards first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a plan is in motion for that....I just need to improve my cashflow a bit first
> 
> And Mega Man's post about the new swiftech blocks has thinking about getting them instead of the XSPC ones.
> 
> I will be under water asap though


Huzzah


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan then, The cards ship out on the 10th Jan and i should recieve them around the 14-15th So that gives people around 2 weeks to get some Votes in, i can collect them all and keep track of them and Devildog is awesome enough to donate a router for the winner.
> 
> This is gonna be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the cards btw:
> 
> https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=26346
> 
> Everything else will be the same as my sig rig,
> 
> Good Luck everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just made a quick spredsheet for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmplwUhpwPq4dE1LU1Z5UlFuQXdhWUtHZmZ6RkN1MEE&usp=drive_web#gid=0


Anyone else care to take a guess before these cards turn up on my doorstep?

I've included a copy of BF4 as well seeing as i'll be having some extra keys laying around


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Anyone else care to take a guess before these cards turn up on my doorstep?
> 
> I've included a copy of BF4 as well seeing as i'll be having some extra keys laying around


Hopefully we just swap BF4 for the router. LOL


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Hopefully we just swap BF4 for the router. LOL


Well that would require me to take a guess









I suppose i could take a stab at 1000w for Valley/Prime just for the fun of it


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well that would require me to take a guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose i could take a stab at 1000w for Valley/Prime just for the fun of it


What not 1001.


----------



## X-Alt

Phew! I got a BSOD but it looks like it was prob just me unplugging my monitor and having the hz reset to 60 from 75, confusing the drivers or removing the WiFi adapter while it was on "fast boot standby".. Ran Memtest 3 passes, all good...


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Phew! I got a BSOD but it looks like it was prob just me unplugging my monitor and having the hz reset to 60 from 75, confusing the drivers or removing the WiFi adapter while it was on "fast boot standby".. Ran Memtest 3 passes, all good...


I'm too lazy to do something like that if i get bsod

i have get so much BSOD's on my life that i dont care those








on last summer i get those for nothing, cpu-z gaved me bsod
...or not
speedfan gaved me bsod
...or not

i re-installed windows
still going

bought new mobo
still going

now, i have same rams on my computer, not for those
i use that cpu on another computer, no broblems

so, it was very, veryinteresting broblem what disappeared just like that


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Hey guys, look what the postman brought me









2 XFX R9 290 DD Black Edition's





Spoiler: More Pics


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hey guys, look what the postman brought me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 XFX R9 290 DD Black Edition's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More Pics



















Can i has one too


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hey guys, look what the postman brought me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 XFX R9 290 DD Black Edition's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More Pics


now you can play minesweeper and freecel with no framedrop at all!!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> now you can play minesweeper and freecel with no framedrop at all!!


Minesweeper yes, Freecell no.......i want Pinball back as a standard Windows game


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Minesweeper yes, Freecell no.......i want Pinball back as a standard Windows game


dude you have to post a crysis 3 1080p superduperultra-graphics-without-vsync pic...

how much were those babies worth?? do you think my rig still has life with a pair of 7970's black edition?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> dude you have to post a crysis 3 1080p superduperultra-graphics-without-vsync pic...
> 
> how much were those babies worth?? do you think my rig still has life with a pair of 7970's black edition?


I'm planning to do a whole battery of benches with them but first i need to work out the CF kinks, been a while since i had dual cards


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Minesweeper yes, Freecell no.......i want Pinball back as a standard Windows game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude you have to post a crysis 3 1080p superduperultra-graphics-without-vsync pic...
> 
> how much were those babies worth?? do you think my rig still has life with a pair of 7970's black edition?
Click to expand...

yes. they are still great cards, the 280x is just a 7970 rebrand


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I just drew 895w peak during a FSE Combined test with the cards at stock settings.......Sorry Devildog83, Paul17041993 and cssorkinman.









I'll provide some photo proof a bit later when i start to overclock the cards a little


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Minesweeper yes, Freecell no.......i want Pinball back as a standard Windows game













meanwhile I'm stuck with a 6450 until something comes out of my DCIIT RMA, 14 days and no result yet... :/
though I wonder how those double-Ds would look with some red pin-striping...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meanwhile I'm stuck with a 6450 until something comes out of my DCIIT RMA, 14 days and no result yet... :/
> though I wonder how those double-Ds would look with some red pin-striping...


WOOO!!

I loved that game









The pinstriping would look very nice indeed.....but tbh i love the design, very clean and elegant look to them, also lightweight and they don't need a backplate......

as for the 6450, sorry to hear it man, i have a couple of HD 4850's laying around as a back-up


----------



## Mega Man

another plus of CFX

if one dies you have backup(s)


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> another plus of CFX
> 
> if one dies you have backup(s)


this +1

and, that's why i have

...whole computer(s) on backup if one die, i have still one good gaming pc, one older (4870 512mb) pc and i can build easily couple more if needed using my parts









today i got P5B+C2D E4700 free


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> dude you have to post a crysis 3 1080p superduperultra-graphics-without-vsync pic...
> 
> how much were those babies worth?? do you think my rig still has life with a pair of 7970's black edition?


Crysis 3 with everything maxed (needlessly) at 1080p runs between 40-55fps

With everything set to very high and AF set to 2x and MSAA 4x i ran at 120fps average with lowest being 90 or so iirc.

thats with a 1100/1300 overclock, stock is 980/1250.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Well then, i ran a Valley/ Prime Blend and the max power draw was 880w.........but thats not the highest draw ive found.

Running the Firestrike Extreme Combined test i had a maximum power draw of 935.6w with a 1100/1300 overclock and everything else in my sig rig











So that means the closest guess was Gr8sho with a guess of 900w !!!

Sadly at this point in time i will not be able to give you that BF4 code (due to XFX and my place of purchase having a miscommunication)

But as soon as it's resolved i will PM you a code asap, Congrats again!!


----------



## gr8sho

Wow. Impressive. Good luck with your new toys. Looks like fun.

Hopefully the AMD drivers will treat you nice. I've been somewhat surprised at how tough it's been getting my 7970 xfirex to behave properly.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i has one too


THE PASTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Wow. Impressive. Good luck with your new toys. Looks like fun.
> 
> Hopefully the AMD drivers will treat you nice. I've been somewhat surprised at how tough it's been getting my 7970 xfirex to behave properly.


and yet i have had zero issues


----------



## gr8sho

I'm glad for you.

There are many variables here, including cockpit errors. I'm not going to start a debate on driver quality here, so please forget what I said.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> THE PASTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Well considering it was 40c today and i have no air-con i'll look into it.

But temps are holding well for now, 75c for the core and the same for the vrm's (on auto fan speed)

I need to email XFX first and get the go ahead before i touch the cooler though, stickers are over the screws and i'm keeping these cards for a long time so i'd like to keep the warranty









Anyway, since this is a CVF thread i better talk about the board a little









Should i plug in the 4 pin Molex power cable for the PCIe slots? My PC has frozen a couple of times since installing the cards and i'm not sure if thats the issue or not....


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well considering it was 40c today and i have no air-con i'll look into it.
> 
> But temps are holding well for now, 75c for the core and the same for the vrm's (on auto fan speed)
> 
> I need to email XFX first and get the go ahead before i touch the cooler though, stickers are over the screws and i'm keeping these cards for a long time so i'd like to keep the warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, since this is a CVF thread i better talk about the board a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should i plug in the 4 pin Molex power cable for the PCIe slots? My PC has frozen a couple of times since installing the cards and i'm not sure if thats the issue or not....


The weather in Australia has made news here in the States, especially in regard to the tennis tournament.

Other than aesthetics, I see no reason not to apply power to all available connectors. I'm pretty sure I read in the manual that a SLI or CrossfireX configuration should supply power to the molex. I have mine plugged in.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> The weather in Australia has made news here in the States, especially in regard to the tennis tournament.
> 
> Other than aesthetics, I see no reason not to apply power to all available connectors. I'm pretty sure I read in the manual that a SLI or CrossfireX configuration should supply power to the molex. I have mine plugged in.


Asus has said that it is for 3 way and 4 way set-ups but if you have a powerful PSU it can't hurt. I had mine hooked up for a while but took it out because it was just overkill and I hate where it is located. It's the same with the extra 4-pin PSU power, it's only needed in very extreme overclocking situations so 99% of people wont need it 99% of the time.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Asus has said that it is for 3 way and 4 way set-ups but if you have a powerful PSU it can't hurt. I had mine hooked up for a while but took it out because it was just overkill and I hate where it is located. It's the same with the extra 4-pin PSU power, it's only needed in very extreme overclocking situations so 99% of people wont need it 99% of the time.


Here's what I referred to. I interpret 2 cards to fit the definition of multiple.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I have no reason to doubt what you say. Having the additional power plugs utilized just gives me peace of mind I suppose.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Here's what I referred to. I interpret 2 cards to fit the definition of multiple.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no reason to doubt what you say. Having the additional power plugs utilized just gives me peace of mind I suppose.


Being at peace is a good thing. I had mine routed under my video cards and over the SB and hated it. Checking the voltages I saw absolutely zero difference but mine do not draw as much power as yours do.


----------



## ihatelolcats

has anyone tried flashing an asmedia usb 3.0 firmware? im having mouse problems and i think its the usb. would 104x be the right chip?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I had mine routed under my video cards and over the SB and hated it. Checking the voltages I saw absolutely zero difference but mine do not draw as much power as yours do.


Wouldn't an ammeter be better to validate how the individual connections are supporting the hardware? i know these are not commonplace, but it's more about current than voltage.

About routing of the molex, I'm not sure why I did this, but at the time I installed all of this stuff, I chose to drop the wire from the top of the board down, but eventually changed it to run at the base of the top GPU card. One of the side benefits of having the spot fan over the NB is it does hide that connector setup.

The wires I have are also not ideal for this application. A single drop endpoint with a 90 degree connector would be ideal, I should scrounge my parts collection to see if I have something like that.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> has anyone tried flashing an asmedia usb 3.0 firmware? im having mouse problems and i think its the usb. would 104x be the right chip?


I looked into this once and got cold feet.

But the USB 2.0 ports don't have anything to do with the ASMEDIA stuff. And that's where I'd plug the mouse.


----------



## ihatelolcats

its weird, i have the problem regardless of which port i use: red, blue, black. the input will stick for about 1 second. i just reset everything to stock so i will see what happens. thanks


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I looked into this once and got cold feet.
> 
> But the USB 2.0 ports don't have anything to do with the ASMEDIA stuff. And that's where I'd plug the mouse.


#Windblows8.1isyoursavior


----------



## shampoo911

again with the freakin bios corruption problem again... happened TWICE in one day... managed to revert to 1701 something....


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> again with the freakin bios corruption problem again... happened TWICE in one day... managed to revert to 1701 something....


Try and change your northbridge voltage, see if that corrupts the BIOS..


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> again with the freakin bios corruption problem again... happened TWICE in one day... managed to revert to 1701 something....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Try and change your northbridge voltage, see if that corrupts the BIOS..


BIOS is handled via the SB so I have to wonder about the SB voltages, though I don't see how the BIOS itself could be corrupted just by overclocking, its a ROM chip only able to be modified by a flash tool, though if its some PnP data getting borked in the CMOS that a standard CMOS wipe doesn't clear I guess that could be it, still confusing how this can even be happening though...

how much extra voltage you giving to the NB and SB? little extra voltage to everything doesn't hurt, helps with global vdroop over the board.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> #Windblows8.1isyoursavior


I bought a key for Windows 8 when it was first released over a year ago. I have yet to use my copy. Getting close to doing it though.

That shouldn't really have any bearing on Mr Cats problem though...


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> BIOS is handled via the SB so I have to wonder about the SB voltages, though I don't see how the BIOS itself could be corrupted just by overclocking, its a ROM chip only able to be modified by a flash tool, though if its some PnP data getting borked in the CMOS that a standard CMOS wipe doesn't clear I guess that could be it, still confusing how this can even be happening though...
> 
> how much extra voltage you giving to the NB and SB? little extra voltage to everything doesn't hurt, helps with global vdroop over the board.


im not giving extra voltage to the SB... but to the NB im giving 1.31v and to the CPU/NB 1.33v


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> again with the freakin bios corruption problem again... happened TWICE in one day... managed to revert to 1701 something....
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Try and change your northbridge voltage, see if that corrupts the BIOS..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BIOS is handled via the SB so I have to wonder about the SB voltages, though I don't see how the BIOS itself could be corrupted just by overclocking, its a ROM chip only able to be modified by a flash tool, though if its some PnP data getting borked in the CMOS that a standard CMOS wipe doesn't clear I guess that could be it, still confusing how this can even be happening though...
> 
> how much extra voltage you giving to the NB and SB? little extra voltage to everything doesn't hurt, helps with global vdroop over the board.
Click to expand...

i have corrupted it by ocing !!!

in other news....food for thought guys i need to start ocing though it seems
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Hey guys, guess what:
> 
> 
> I found first proof, I win. And yes, it did come out today.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have corrupted it by ocing !!!
> 
> in other news....food for thought guys i need to start ocing though it seems


Noice, I can send you a i7 950 as a sacrificial lamb to appease the gods of OC to grant you uber clock speeds as a prize


----------



## Mega Man

no board for it :/


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Well, seems i'm not going to be running my full clocks for a while after seeing this at work today



I think i need a few thousand litres on LN2 to get me through summer, I might use some on the PC as well


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well, seems i'm not going to be running my full clocks for a while after seeing this at work today
> 
> 
> 
> I think i need a few thousand litres on LN2 to get me through summer, I might use some on the PC as well


aha, yep, I run my rig at stock for the most part during summer as its simply too hot to run OCed, I don't have any AC... :/


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> aha, yep, I run my rig at stock for the most part during summer as its simply too hot to run OCed, I don't have any AC... :/


Me neither......most of the time i don't even game during summer due to the heat my PC produces


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no board for it :/


You could still torch it though. Have at ye evil intel empire, Huzzah


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well, seems i'm not going to be running my full clocks for a while after seeing this at work today
> 
> 
> 
> I think i need a few thousand litres on LN2 to get me through summer, I might use some on the PC as well


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> aha, yep, I run my rig at stock for the most part during summer as its simply too hot to run OCed, I don't have any AC... :/


What if we go a group buy of bulk LN2









Schizz, sorry for the double post


----------



## Devildog83

Wouldn't it be easier just to spend the $ on a air-conditioner? Maybe too expensive in the land down under but here I can get a decent room AC unit for $150 or so. LN2 in a lot more fun I would imagine.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Wouldn't it be easier just to spend the $ on a air-conditioner? Maybe too expensive in the land down under but here I can get a decent room AC unit for $150 or so. LN2 in a lot more fun I would imagine.


Last one i seen was around $400-500ish, i might invest in one someday


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Last one i seen was around $400-500ish, i might invest in one someday


wow... 500 bucks for an ac unit... where i live, it is also REALLY expensive... but temps are more around 30-33 celsius


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> wow... 500 bucks for an ac unit... where i live, it is also REALLY expensive... but temps are more around 30-33 celsius


That's for a portable one, I usually use an evaporative cooler for my room.......somewhat makes a difference


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's for a portable one, I usually use an evaporative cooler for my room.......somewhat makes a difference


MASSIVE OFFTOPIC: the only thing i envy you about living in australia RIGHT NOW, is the tennis open... hahahaha...

well, still, currency exchange rates in venezuela are ridiculously insane... we have the worlds MOST EXPENSIVE big mac, worlds LOWEST minimum wage, and a lot of stuff that makes living here, really ****ty...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Wouldn't it be easier just to spend the $ on a air-conditioner? Maybe too expensive in the land down under but here I can get a decent room AC unit for $150 or so. LN2 in a lot more fun I would imagine.


There is no intent here to turn this into social commentary. And I don't know about energy costs outside of my area. But, heat kills. It wouldn't be the worst idea in the world to air condition the room where the computer operates.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> There is no intent here to turn this into social commentary. And I don't know about energy costs outside of my area. But, heat kills. It wouldn't be the worst idea in the world to air condition the room where the computer operates.


I live in what you would call, a rural area, thus electricity is charged at a higher rate than in city's.........so i do have to think about power sometimes, then again with all that heat i'm thinking damn it all and buy the bloody thing.









Sorry i gave you BF4, i'm trying to play online atm.......so many crashes >_<

I can't even stay connected for more than 10 seconds.......


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> There is no intent here to turn this into social commentary. And I don't know about energy costs outside of my area. But, heat kills. It wouldn't be the worst idea in the world to air condition the room where the computer operates.


I have been doing it for years and have had zero issues with my PC's at all. Is that due to condensation? I have never seen any and I use mine all summer long as we get to 35c and higher regularly. I could though see an issue if you had the AC unit right next to the PC.

Sgt Bilko,
I put one in when I built my mancave for about $100 for a 6000 BTU unit and it keeps the temps in here about 18c or lower, I spend about $175 a month in the summer but the winter kills as it get's cold and I spend about $275 a month to keep warm. I have very poor insulation in my home and that's what hurts the most. We sometimes have 3 pc's going at the same time in separate rooms so keeping the temps good is important to me and it keeps us comfortable too.


----------



## gr8sho

My home office/man-cave if you will is not huge, but comfortable for me, If the door is closed and I have the machine humping, it will get very hot in here even if the A/C is on because there is no where for the heat to escape except through small cracks. The computer itself has a compounding effect on ambient temperature. Watercooling would have zero bearing on this as all temperatures would rise in this case. What's needed is a way to bleed the heat away from the computer. An air conditioner unit is a heat exchanger and it of course does the job needed. If this is too condescending, apologies. Sometimes these simple things escape our direct vision.

As for BF4. I was stopped dead by a security routine in IE11. It is mind-blowing to me that DICE chose to use a browser and plugin to force people to go through in order to get to the game. The more and more barriers companies put up that get in the way of getting to a game, the more frustrating the experience.

Having said that, I did finally get the game working. The visuals quality is impressive, and possibly the best I've ever seen. My two cards were howling and the graphs I saw seemed to indicate the on-board memory was saturated. I did this in campaign mode. I understand the online version suffers for what you described, sarge. That's too bad. Call of Duty Ghosts was also released too soon for PC.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Wouldn't it be easier just to spend the $ on a air-conditioner?


not for the bills it isn't, and little ones don't exactly do anything so you have to be smart about getting one...


----------



## gr8sho

Paul, just to calibrate for a second. how much more energy would one of these machines consume as compared to the computer? Yes, I get the ongoing costs to operate it are likely the main issue.


----------



## Devildog83

Paul and gr8sho,

I am really looking forward to BF4, I played the demo/beta some and love the experience. I will get it as soon as I can. If one of my cards has Mantle bu the other does not do you think it will still work, and if so will the 270x have to be on top? I like the 7870 on top because I am allowed to up the voltage on it when it's on top but not when the 270x is. Also is it normal for the top card to get hotter?

Do not worry I know when somebody is trying to be offensive some things work of some folks and not for others.

My office/mancave is 10' x 12' but is 9' high on one and and 13' high on the other and the AC unit is 10' off of the floor, that seems to work perfect because the cold air drops and the hot air rises and the unit sucks the hot air right out of the room. It's not finished completely inside but here are a couple shots.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










I have the flooring, trim and windows left plus some small things like repainting the inside but the outside is done and it makes a great office since I work mostly from it and a great getaway from the main house if you know what I mean.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Paul and gr8sho,
> 
> I am really looking forward to BF4, I played the demo/beta some and love the experience. I will get it as soon as I can. If one of my cards has Mantle bu the other does not do you think it will still work, and if so will the 270x have to be on top? I like the 7870 on top because I am allowed to up the voltage on it when it's on top but not when the 270x is. Also is it normal for the top card to get hotter?
> 
> Do not worry I know when somebody is trying to be offensive some things work of some folks and not for others.
> 
> My office/mancave is 10' x 12' but is 9' high on one and and 13' high on the other and the AC unit is 10' off of the floor, that seems to work perfect because the cold air drops and the hot air rises and the unit sucks the hot air right out of the room. It's not finished completely inside but here are a couple shots.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the flooring, trim and windows left plus some small things like repainting the inside but the outside is done and it makes a great office since I work mostly from it and a great getaway from the main house if you know what I mean.


All GCN cards support Mantle.. BF4 is buggy sometimes and please report on z fighting (long range texture flickering, we really need more voices to be heard about a 20 year old problem that should no exist in PC games)...


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> All GCN cards support Mantle.. BF4 is buggy sometimes and please report on z fighting (long range texture flickering, we really need more voices to be heard about a 20 year old problem that should no exist in PC games)...


Thanks, that good to know. And I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Paul, just to calibrate for a second. how much more energy would one of these machines consume as compared to the computer? Yes, I get the ongoing costs to operate it are likely the main issue.


between 500-4800W, depends on the size, your house, windows, wall insulation, how many rooms you wish to cool, etc, though a 1KW AC may be overkill for a single computer room unless you had a lot of gpus and/or rigs.

we have an ancient ducted unit in the house, something from early 1990s, hasn't been usable for a decade, has some 3.5KW 3-phase compressor which I'm not even sure if it actually works or not and its just simply not worth the effort trying to service the thing really...


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have corrupted it by ocing !!!
> 
> in other news....food for thought guys i need to start ocing though it seems


I too am in that group (OC/corrupt bios)

+ Rep for the great news on temps !
I haven't had any time in a week now to try and catch up in here.

This news comes at that perfect time. I just finished converting from a bay res to internal tube.
Love the results so far but just yesterday I decided there wasn't really any need for another radiator. Now this?








Only decision now is Alphacool dual 140 UT60 or Monsta dual 140 80mm.


----------



## gr8sho

So you're saying the non-Z is better than the Z, right?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> between 500-4800W, depends on the size, your house, windows, wall insulation, how many rooms you wish to cool, etc, though a 1KW AC may be overkill for a single computer room unless you had a lot of gpus and/or rigs.
> 
> we have an ancient ducted unit in the house, something from early 1990s, hasn't been usable for a decade, has some 3.5KW 3-phase compressor which I'm not even sure if it actually works or not and its just simply not worth the effort trying to service the thing really...


I wasn't trying to solve world hunger or anything that bombastic. My point was mostly on the idea of trying to operate a computer when it's 45C ambient. Operating temperature by extension is part of your computer experience. You can spend hundreds of dollars on parts for water-cooling, but in such a harsh environment, all you end up doing is moving hot air around and overstressing your silicon...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I wasn't trying to solve world hunger or anything that bombastic. My point was mostly on the idea of trying to operate a computer when it's 45C ambient. Operating temperature by extension is part of your computer experience. You can spend hundreds of dollars on parts for water-cooling, but in such a harsh environment, all you end up doing is moving hot air around and overstressing your silicon...


I get around that but not doing any heavy gaming or overclocking, my XFX card's are handling the heat really well i must say.

idle is 38c for the top card now at 2am........these are gonna be beastly when winter hits


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Paul and gr8sho,
> 
> I am really looking forward to BF4, I played the demo/beta some and love the experience. I will get it as soon as I can. If one of my cards has Mantle bu the other does not do you think it will still work, and if so will the 270x have to be on top? I like the 7870 on top because I am allowed to up the voltage on it when it's on top but not when the 270x is. Also is it normal for the top card to get hotter?
> 
> Do not worry I know when somebody is trying to be offensive some things work of some folks and not for others.
> 
> My office/mancave is 10' x 12' but is 9' high on one and and 13' high on the other and the AC unit is 10' off of the floor, that seems to work perfect because the cold air drops and the hot air rises and the unit sucks the hot air right out of the room. It's not finished completely inside but here are a couple shots.
> 
> I have the flooring, trim and windows left plus some small things like repainting the inside but the outside is done and it makes a great office since I work mostly from it and a great getaway from the main house if you know what I mean.


Very nice. Your office is practical and that's what matters. Obviously with winter in the northern hemisphere, that's not really an issue now.

About the 2 GPU question, I have identical cards and the top card is always hotter. Case is open btw. I can only surmise the bottom card is receiving cooler input air than the top card.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I get around that but not doing any heavy gaming or overclocking, my XFX card's are handling the heat really well i must say.
> 
> idle is 38c for the top card now at 2am........these are gonna be beastly when winter hits


The only experience I have with XFX is an HD5970, and this sucker gets too hot to touch even when the room is air-conditioned.







My understanding of this card is that 70C+ is a normal operating temperature. For your recollection, this card had two physical GPU chips on board, instead of the later multi-core GPU implementation


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> The only experience I have with XFX is an HD5970, and this sucker gets too hot to touch even when the room is air-conditioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding of this card is that 70C+ is a normal operating temperature. For your recollection, this card had two physical GPU chips on board, instead of the later multi-core GPU implementation


Change the paste, get a G1600 and start mining


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> All GCN cards support Mantle.. BF4 is buggy sometimes and please report on z fighting (long range texture flickering, we really need more voices to be heard about a 20 year old problem that should no exist in PC games)...


[OT]
This isn't the first time I've heard the complaint. In fact, over on the AMD boards, someone posted a video clip to demonstrate the issue. It's things like this BTW that got me venting earlier about drivers.

I will look out for this when I get around to the game. Right now I'm working to finish Fallout 3. Should I be able to see texture flickering problem in campaign mode, or does it have to be in multiplayer mode. [/OT]


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Very nice. Your office is practical and that's what matters. Obviously with winter in the northern hemisphere, that's not really an issue now.
> 
> About the 2 GPU question, I have identical cards and the top card is always hotter. Case is open btw. I can only surmise the bottom card is receiving cooler input air than the top card.


Hot air rises......thats about all there is to it really.

in CF or SLI setups the top card almost always runs hotter than the second (unless your Mobo is horizontal that is)


----------



## X-Alt




----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*


Okay, yes I get it. Whenever I've seen this talked about and a specific game or application is mentioned, a normal defense I see is lousy coding or bad engine, but typically not the fault of the driver.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*


Weird, i don't have that problem, Single card or CF


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Weird, i don't have that problem, Single card or CF


The low-detail terrain problem has been fixed, Z Fighting tho (Black or low detail texture clipping, goes away as the engine puts the old textures away when you get closer) has been with us since BF3..


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Okay, yes I get it. Whenever I've seen this talked about and a specific game or application is mentioned, a normal defense I see is lousy coding or bad engine, but typically not the fault of the driver.


I have finished my review and will send the router off asap. I am gong to include a N600 WFi adapter just for kicks. I am using one for my wife's PC and I get the same 32 MB download and 4.20 upload speeds with it as I do wired so it works very well. Don't mind the company name on it, I get them for free.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*


ooooh mip-mapping...


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> its weird, i have the problem regardless of which port i use: red, blue, black. the input will stick for about 1 second. i just reset everything to stock so i will see what happens. thanks


i ended up reinstalling windows for another reason and this still happens. mouse input sticks


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Very nice. Your office is practical and that's what matters. Obviously with winter in the northern hemisphere, that's not really an issue now.
> 
> About the 2 GPU question, I have identical cards and the top card is always hotter. Case is open btw. I can only surmise the bottom card is receiving cooler input air than the top card.
> 
> 
> 
> Hot air rises......thats about all there is to it really.
> 
> in CF or SLI setups the top card almost always runs hotter than the second (unless your Mobo is horizontal that is)
Click to expand...

why does everyone say this... not true in this case unless you are
1 using a completely passive heatsink and case ( no fans )
2 have the worst airflow in a case...... ever.

air is pushed where ever you want it with fans. does not matter hot or cold

it would be lack of air and or the top card is using more amps


----------



## Gereti

allright, i bought yeasterday one, very interesting unit, used but non used unit











now i have to just think, what computer i use with this, my matx/future mitx build or my atx-gaming PC (manhattan by night)


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why does everyone say this... not true in this case unless you are
> 1 using a completely passive heatsink and case ( no fans )
> 2 have the worst airflow in a case...... ever.
> 
> air is pushed where ever you want it with fans. does not matter hot or cold
> 
> it would be lack of air and or the top card is using more amps


yea, hot air physics is enough in large cases with large and extremely low resistance heatsinks, but never really applies to cards in SLI/CFX as at that point your pushing the air with fans a multitude more then any passive flow effects can help, usually the top cards are hot due to having a card below them blocking the flow, space them though and it will change.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> allright, i bought yeasterday one, very interesting unit, used but non used unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i have to just think, what computer i use with this, my matx/future mitx build or my atx-gaming PC (manhattan by night)


strange looking unit, that got a chiller or is it just a strange outdoor (case) all-in-one?


----------



## Gereti

There's something information of that
but i think that's outdoor unit what have inside rad, 92mm fan, 230l/h pump, etc
http://translate.google.fi/translate?hl=fi&sl=ru&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ferra.ru%2Fru%2Fcasecool%2Fs25886%2F&sandbox=1


----------



## Paul17041993

choice of plastics kinda gives it a cheap and tacky look, but it looks like it should be fairly decent regardless, though I wouldn't expect it to be quite as good as a thin 240mm or thick 120mm based closed-loop, unless you put it in an (industrial) freezer...









though it might be better then my thermaltake atm, been debating whether I should RMA it and let them re-fill it but I may just grab some distilled and a silver coil, probably would have a better result that way then having the radiator only half-filled...


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> choice of plastics kinda gives it a cheap and tacky look, but it looks like it should be fairly decent regardless, though I wouldn't expect it to be quite as good as a thin 240mm or thick 120mm based closed-loop, unless you put it in an (industrial) freezer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though it might be better then my thermaltake atm, been debating whether I should RMA it and let them re-fill it but I may just grab some distilled and a silver coil, probably would have a better result that way then having the radiator only half-filled...


mjeah, i have to rma my H80i
block broken, led's dont work, or usb

well, i got that from friend free so...

and that outdoor cooler,

-i won two amd bronze code from raptr
-i trade one to BF4
-and i trade that BF4 to that cooler+10€ post's

so, i technically paid 10€ from that cooler


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> mjeah, i have to rma my H80i
> block broken, led's dont work, or usb
> 
> well, i got that from friend free so...
> 
> and that outdoor cooler,
> 
> -i won two amd bronze code from raptr
> -i trade one to BF4
> -and i trade that BF4 to that cooler+10€ post's
> 
> so, i technically paid 10€ from that cooler


Well, throw it in year rig till the H80i comes home..


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Well, throw it in year rig till the H80i comes home..


Nah, i have 2x FX8320 stock coolers








i put one for that time, when i send my h80i off
i was planning to throw that watercooler on my matx rig (athlon II 651K, silverstone sugo sg02)


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why does everyone say this... not true in this case unless you are
> 1 using a completely passive heatsink and case ( no fans )
> 2 have the worst airflow in a case...... ever.
> 
> air is pushed where ever you want it with fans. does not matter hot or cold
> 
> it would be lack of air and or the top card is using more amps


A snapshot after coming out of Fallout 3.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The difference between the two cards isn't major, but it is there nonetheless. My GTX460s used to exhibit the same behavior.


----------



## Paul17041993

interesting, likely a remnant from the APUs in the next-gen consoles but still points to a potential new high-end platform...
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7702/amd-kaveri-docs-reference-quadchannel-memory-interface-gddr5-option

there's only so far 2*64bit DDR3 can scale, and quad-channel would definitely improve HSA performance scaling massively, likely even cheaper and more efficient then trying to support 2400 ram (similar boat to the 290/X)...


----------



## gr8sho

Do red fans want quad channel?


----------



## shampoo911

what actual advantage will quad channel bring us? AFAIK dual channel does the job pretty good though


----------



## ihatelolcats

i want octachannel at least


----------



## Paul17041993

HSA = combined CPU and GPU units, GPU likes a lot of memory bandwidth and will scale on quad-channel much better then dual-channel, classic CPU atm are nowhere near the TFLOP range that GPUs are in so they don't need much memory, start doing GPGPU however and you're messing with a lot of data at one time, similar to classic graphics rendering.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> what actual advantage will quad channel bring us? AFAIK dual channel does the job pretty good though


let me show you, this is @ 1600 CL11 !

nvm i dont have any pics handy, but here

that 1600 ram in quad blows that 2400 away, byaround/ over double next time i am on that pc ill get one ran for you


----------



## Paul17041993

pretty sure latency tends to be slightly better too, but that's generally dependent on the architecture anyway...


----------



## gr8sho

I don't think the questions asked were about benchmark testing. It would be conceded quad channel outperforms dual channel in the memory transfer subsystem arena. And it's okay folks would want that just because of this reason.

I suppose if AMD and Asus chose to bring Steamroller with quad-channel to market, I'm sure I would give it a good look.


----------



## shampoo911

thing is... there SHOULD be an update to the vishera platform, so it can support pci-e 3.0, native usb 3.0, quad channel..... idk what the deal is with amd.... and kaveri is not that big of a deal, since richland, which is still blowing minds...


----------



## X-Alt

Even triple channel will do, 1333 in triple is like 2133 in Dual lol...


----------



## KingKB82

Hey guys, installed my new asus crosshair formula v today and everything went well even overclocked my fx8350 to a calm 4.3ghz very stable.. but i realzed the little led by my 24pin is quickly flashing orange... not a single thing wrong with the computer at all.. any idea why its flashing? also no asus codes are poping up just the usual "AA"..

I dont think anything is wrong just asking why it is happening


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKB82*
> 
> Hey guys, installed my new asus crosshair formula v today and everything went well even overclocked my fx8350 to a calm 4.3ghz very stable.. but i realzed the little led by my 24pin is quickly flashing orange... not a single thing wrong with the computer at all.. any idea why its flashing? also no asus codes are poping up just the usual "AA"..
> 
> I dont think anything is wrong just asking why it is happening


nothing wrong dude... that orange led is the HDD or SSD led flashing, indicating a working drive... it is the same as the other led on your case...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> nothing wrong dude... that orange led is the HDD or SSD led flashing, indicating a working drive... it is the same as the other led on your case...


I thought the one near the 24 pin connector was ram voltage......I could be wrong though


----------



## KingKB82

From what I read he is correct, just wanted to hear it from you guys lol my ram is running stock clock at 1866mhz so I don't see any lights being tripped or whatever for that


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I thought the one near the 24 pin connector was ram voltage......I could be wrong though


try to check it... i have a grill on the top side of my case, and at first i was WTH... then i realized that at the same time that the orange led flashed, the "busy" freaking uber phaser laser beam led of my case, flashed at the same time...


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Really want to find a cheap in the states CHVFZ

Anyone know of where to find one cheap.. Itd be a godsend to find a refurbished one like i did with my CH4E for 100 bucks lol.


----------



## Mega Man

microcenter if you are lucky that is how i got one for 150 that didnt post took it back and complained and i got a brand new one as exchange


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> try to check it... i have a grill on the top side of my case, and at first i was WTH... then i realized that at the same time that the orange led flashed, the "busy" freaking uber phaser laser beam led of my case, flashed at the same time...


Well turns out we are both correct it seems......


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKB82*
> 
> From what I read he is correct, just wanted to hear it from you guys lol my ram is running stock clock at 1866mhz so I don't see any lights being tripped or whatever for that


I have one flashing orange in concert with the case Non Uber Phaser Laser beam LED. LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> try to check it... i have a grill on the top side of my case, and at first i was WTH... then i realized that at the same time that the orange led flashed, the "busy" freaking uber phaser laser beam led of my case, flashed at the same time...


So, does that LED use 1.21 gigawatts....? LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well turns out we are both correct it seems......


He has a Formula-Z, your picture is a Formula. Different layout. The -Z has voltage reading points there next to the ATX 24 pin, with the fault LEDs for boot device, VGA, DRAM, & CPU a little closer to the USB3 header. The HDD light is closer to the SATA ports and is amber in lieu of red.


----------



## Paul17041993

the non-Z, the HDD indicator is a deepish orange and is located right on the top-back corner of the sata connectors, no idea of the Z though, but I don't know of any states that there would be an additional orange flashing while the system is running, generally the others should just be green, yellow or red depending on the voltages, or off in the case of the debug lights (ones around the power connector).


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*
> 
> I have one flashing orange in concert with the case Non Uber Phaser Laser beam LED. LOL
> So, does that LED use 1.21 gigawatts....? LOL
> He has a Formula-Z, your picture is a Formula. Different layout. The -Z has voltage reading points there next to the ATX 24 pin, with the fault LEDs for boot device, VGA, DRAM, & CPU a little closer to the USB3 header. The HDD light is closer to the SATA ports and is amber in lieu of red.




Yup, they never changed where the LED's are for that


----------



## p5ych00n5

I think I've hit the magic combo


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> I think I've hit the magic combo


That's rather impressive, nice job


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's rather impressive, nice job


Cheers mate, there's only one problem


The discrepancy in voltages


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Cheers mate, there's only one problem
> 
> The discrepancy in voltages


Yeah......thats rather weird, Have you tried version 1.68?


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah......thats rather weird, Have you tried version 1.68?


That's the thing, CPU-Z is showing the real Volts I dialled in the BIOS, HWInfo and AOD are the ones weirding out


----------



## gr8sho

Hopefully you only have one program hitting the sensor at a time. For Vishera, you're going to need big volts to hold up that speed. I'm actually surprised you need so little for that kind of speed. It is IBT AVX stable?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Hopefully you only have one program hitting the sensor at a time. For Vishera, you're going to need big volts to hold up that speed. I'm actually surprised you need so little for that kind of speed. It is IBT AVX stable?


i think i can answer that... no way


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*
> 
> I have one flashing orange in concert with the case Non Uber Phaser Laser beam LED. LOL
> So, does that LED use 1.21 gigawatts....? LOL
> He has a Formula-Z, your picture is a Formula. Different layout. The -Z has voltage reading points there next to the ATX 24 pin, with the fault LEDs for boot device, VGA, DRAM, & CPU a little closer to the USB3 header. The HDD light is closer to the SATA ports and is amber in lieu of red.


i think... it has the same power marty mcfly used on the delorean so he was able to travel in time... check it...


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Hopefully you only have one program hitting the sensor at a time. For Vishera, you're going to need big volts to hold up that speed. I'm actually surprised you need so little for that kind of speed. It is IBT AVX stable?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i think i can answer that... no way


It is as far from stable as you can get, I'm still trying to work out why my monitoring programs are all over the place


----------



## gr8sho

You didn't answer my question if you were running only one monitoring program per sensor.









HWINFO64 should give you a good accurate number, and should map accurately to BIOS. The reported value should be a smidge higher if your LLC is set to Ultra.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> That's the thing, CPU-Z is showing the real Volts I dialled in the BIOS, HWInfo and AOD are the ones weirding out


This is because HWInfo is not showing your Vcore. It's only displaying CPU VID.
CPU VID = basically what the CPU is intended to run at at stock clocks and should be measured with Turbo, and all power saving features disabled.

CPUZ is showing Vcore.
Vcore in HWInfo64 is labeled as VIN 0 and can easily be changed to what ever you like.
Make sure to use/trust the values under the ROG header. There are duplicates found under the [ITE IT8721F] that can/should be ignored (Vcore and CPU VDDA are two of these).

You can always confirm utility accuracy by probing contacts on mobo. I have done this on mine and it just gives me more comfort knowing what's actually going on.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Cheers mate, there's only one problem
> 
> The discrepancy in voltages


pretty sure CPU-Z only reads the set voltage, whereas HWBOT reads the current voltage, so CPU-Z wont show the vdroop.

nvm its the other way round...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> That's the thing, CPU-Z is showing the real Volts I dialled in the BIOS, HWInfo and AOD are the ones weirding out
> 
> 
> 
> This is because HWInfo is not showing your Vcore. It's only displaying CPU VID.
> CPU VID = basically what the CPU is intended to run at at stock clocks and should be measured with Turbo, and all power saving features disabled.
> 
> CPUZ is showing Vcore.
> Vcore in HWInfo64 is labeled as VIN 0 and can easily be changed to what ever you like.
> Make sure to use/trust the values under the ROG header. There are duplicates found under the [ITE IT8721F] that can/should be ignored (Vcore and CPU VDDA are two of these).
> 
> You can always confirm utility accuracy by probing contacts on mobo. I have done this on mine and it just gives me more comfort knowing what's actually going on.
Click to expand...

both of said sensors have been accurate on mine

but he is correct about the vid


----------



## X-Alt

That is the VID IIRC, scroll down.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Even triple channel will do, 1333 in triple is like 2133 in Dual lol...


Triple channel is so 2010...


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Triple channel is so 2010...


Moar like 2009, my 920 friend swears by his triple channel DDR3-2000 G.Skill lets assume it destroys 2400 Dominator Platinums








Err, they look more like Pis actually...


----------



## Paul17041993

triple channel isn't nearly enough of a gainer to be worth the effort, that and it adds some architecture complexity, only really works for 6 cpu cores, would be interesting to have mind you though, 12GB is right inbetween 8GB being too small and 16GB being a bit excessive (for smaller rigs).


----------



## Mega Man

think about one day it will be 240 channel >.> 120core


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> think about one day it will be 240 channel >.> 120core


One day indeed


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> think about one day it will be 240 channel >.> 120core


that's GDDR7 LOL


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Moar like 2009, my 920 friend swears by his triple channel DDR3-2000 G.Skill lets assume it destroys 2400 Dominator Platinums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Err, they look more like Pis actually...


Probably right there. My son's Rampage 3E is from around that time and I want to say he got the board right around the time it was released for the mere sum of 4 benjis. The machine is still incredibly fast. It has DD3 Dominators in it I think, and I overclocked for him to 4GHz. Very nice.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Probably right there. My son's Rampage 3E is from around that time and I want to say he got the board right around the time it was released for the mere sum of 4 benjis. The machine is still incredibly fast. It has DD3 Dominators in it I think, and I overclocked for him to 4GHz. Very nice.


Mine runs the ye olde Sabercat X58 (Pretty much a P6T-Deluxe that did not like TRI-SLI and had stronger VRMs). The Saberkitty 990FX deserves the TUF Armor, it still looks like the Sabercat 55i...


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> You didn't answer my question if you were running only one monitoring program per sensor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HWINFO64 should give you a good accurate number, and should map accurately to BIOS. The reported value should be a smidge higher if your LLC is set to Ultra.


Sorry mate, completely forgot, wii retest with one at a time and get back to ya








_EDIT_ Ran both seperately CPU-Z was showing correctly, HWInfo was reading slightly under (.01)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> This is because HWInfo is not showing your Vcore. It's only displaying CPU VID.
> CPU VID = basically what the CPU is intended to run at at stock clocks and should be measured with Turbo, and all power saving features disabled.
> 
> CPUZ is showing Vcore.
> Vcore in HWInfo64 is labeled as VIN 0 and can easily be changed to what ever you like.
> Make sure to use/trust the values under the ROG header. There are duplicates found under the [ITE IT8721F] that can/should be ignored (Vcore and CPU VDDA are two of these).
> 
> You can always confirm utility accuracy by probing contacts on mobo. I have done this on mine and it just gives me more comfort knowing what's actually going on.


Yep, I am going to only go off CPU-Z as that was the one showing the VCore correctly, on the ROG header Vin 0 was reading slightly under (both programs run seperately)


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Sorry mate, completely forgot, wii retest with one at a time and get back to ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _EDIT_ Ran both seperately CPU-Z was showing correctly, HWInfo was reading slightly under (.01)
> Yep, I am going to only go off CPU-Z as that was the one showing the VCore correctly, on the ROG header Vin 0 was reading slightly under (both programs run seperately)


.01 is too much of a difference. I have not observed this. Since you have a newer CPU, are you running the latest version of HWINFO64? The author is updating the program fairly often.


----------



## wa3pnt

I just installed the EK-FB ASUS C5F-Z water block on my Crosshair V Formula-Z. I noticed that the OEM heatsink included two plates on the back of the motherboard that tied some of those components into the top heatsink via the attaching screws.

The EK block has nothing to cover these components on the back. Is it not required to cool them?

RodeoGeorge


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wa3pnt*
> 
> I just installed the EK-FB ASUS C5F-Z water block on my Crosshair V Formula-Z. I noticed that the OEM heatsink included two plates on the back of the motherboard that tied some of those components into the top heatsink via the attaching screws.
> 
> The EK block has nothing to cover these components on the back. Is it not required to cool them?
> 
> RodeoGeorge


provided the waterblocks keep the VRMs and chokes cool (usually does), the components on the back will be fine.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wa3pnt*
> 
> I just installed the EK-FB ASUS C5F-Z water block on my Crosshair V Formula-Z. I noticed that the OEM heatsink included two plates on the back of the motherboard that tied some of those components into the top heatsink via the attaching screws.
> 
> The EK block has nothing to cover these components on the back. Is it not required to cool them?
> 
> RodeoGeorge


From EKWB Site

_This product is intent to be run without the backplates. The stock backplates are made of steel anyway and don't have practically any cooling surface. Their only job is to ensure even contact of the factory flimsy heat-pipe cooling system with the MOSFETs. Because the EK-FB ASUS Crosshair V waterblock is made out of hard electrolytic copper there is no need for such backplates._


----------



## 033Y5

hello to all

anyone using this kit of ram
gskill tridentx 2400mhz f3-2400c10d-8gtx

if so would you mind sharing your full ram timings please

thank you in advance


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> hello to all
> 
> anyone using this kit of ram
> gskill tridentx 2400mhz f3-2400c10d-8gtx
> 
> if so would you mind sharing your full ram timings please
> 
> thank you in advance


I'm using 16GB of it atm, i haven't messed about with the timings too much but stock is 10-12-12-31 and i've gone to 10-11-11-29-1T with it at 2400Mhz 1.67v


----------



## 033Y5

thank you Sgt Bilko
i am more looking for all timings as i have noticed they very depending on profiles
i get these timings 10-12-12-31-6-5-6-8-14-300ns-43-8-3-4-6-7.8ms-2t
and these 10-12-12-31-7-6-7-8-16-300ns-46-9-1-3-3-7.8ms-2t

so it made me wonder what anyone else with this kit has there timings at


----------



## richie_2010

hi guys ive been away from this thread for a while and I just need a quick update.

I just wanted to ask which is the best bios to use. I believe I have the 1501 or 1602 installed but I note the new bioses on the website.
my other ask is the audio driver. the one on the website is so old does anyone have a newer version from anywhere they can link.
I don't want to download and install the wrong one


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> hi guys ive been away from this thread for a while and I just need a quick update.
> 
> I just wanted to ask which is the best bios to use. I believe I have the 1501 or 1602 installed but I note the new bioses on the website.
> my other ask is the audio driver. the one on the website is so old does anyone have a newer version from anywhere they can link.
> I don't want to download and install the wrong one


I have 1801 and it's run fine for me


----------



## wa3pnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> provided the waterblocks keep the VRMs and chokes cool (usually does), the components on the back will be fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> From EKWB Site
> 
> _This product is intent to be run without the backplates. The stock backplates are made of steel anyway and don't have practically any cooling surface. Their only job is to ensure even contact of the factory flimsy heat-pipe cooling system with the MOSFETs. Because the EK-FB ASUS Crosshair V waterblock is made out of hard electrolytic copper there is no need for such backplates._


Thanks you both for the prompt response, and alleviating my concerns.

I was about to punch out the captive sleeves on the plates, and mount them on the back using longer screws. Looks like that's not required, so I'll move on to the ram block project.

RodeoGeorge


----------



## richie_2010

I think them xspc block/ ram plates look nice


----------



## Racerover

hey guys i would like to buy the asus crosshair V Formula-Z

what memory kit you would suppose ??


----------



## Gereti

well, what cpu you use, and what have best price/size/speed,
On finland, best choice now is teamgroup 2x4gb 2400mhz kit with 69e price,


----------



## shampoo911

hey guys... FYI, a new BIOS has been released...

i actually do not plan on updating bios for now... still, here's the link

New BIOS Release 1901


----------



## Racerover

can you send a link to me gereti


----------



## Gereti

@racerover

www.jimms.fi/tuote/TLD38G2400HC11CDC01

here is link for finnish website who sell those with 69e price


----------



## aaroc

Its possible to have a QuadFireX in an Asus Crosshair V formula Z using a PCI-e Riser for the 4th card?
Currently I have a R9 290 TriFireX running 16x-8x-8x. The manual of the board says that the last red unused PCIe with 16x length will perform as a 4x slot. Will this be too slow to QuadFire as the R9 290 do not have an external CrossFire bridge?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Its possible to have a QuadFireX in an Asus Crosshair V formula Z using a PCI-e Riser for the 4th card?
> Currently I have a R9 290 TriFireX running 16x-8x-8x. The manual of the board says that the last red unused PCIe with 16x length will perform as a 4x slot. Will this be too slow to QuadFire as the R9 290 do not have an external CrossFire bridge?


i can tell you it is possible. as for the rest, i dont know sorry


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i can tell you it is possible. as for the rest, i dont know sorry


shouldn't that trifire be 16x-16x-8x...???


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i can tell you it is possible. as for the rest, i dont know sorry
> 
> 
> 
> shouldn't that trifire be 16x-16x-8x...???
Click to expand...

no you can run quadfire with the last card in 4x, i did with my 7970s i dont know how it will work with the CFX bridge being over the pcie though


----------



## Paul17041993

using the x4 slot, you will end up with 16-8-8-4, so the primary card receiving all the buffers from the other 3 will have the full 16 lanes, whether or not the x4 on the 4th card will bottleneck is up to your choice of display resolution and refreshrate.

a single 1080p screen @ 60fps for example would almost take a full pcie lane, 1440p @60 takes almost 2 lanes, double the framerate and you're running out of bandwidth.

edit; oh and this is for the one card, so in quadfire that would mean 240fps total, should be fine really...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Heres a little something to play around with: http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/

Seems ROG have made themselves a benchmarking program and are keeping leaderboards for it.

Could be fun


----------



## gr8sho

One of the main people involved is HiVizMan. If you don't know him, he's the fellow that set a world record using Vishera. Nice chap. There were some of these benchmarking events he organizes every so often. I understand there's been some interest in doing something specific for AMD platform, but I haven't been able to spend much time over there myself.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> One of the main people involved is HiVizMan. If you don't know him, he's the fellow that set a world record using Vishera. Nice chap. There were some of these benchmarking events he organizes every so often. I understand there's been some interest in doing something specific for AMD platform, but I haven't been able to spend much time over there myself.


I do know of HiVizMan, he's the one that told me that the 9xxx series FX chips work in the original CVF.......after Asus swore to me that it wouldn't









Very nice guy


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I do know of HiVizMan, he's the one that told me that the 9xxx series FX chips work in the original CVF.......after Asus swore to me that it wouldn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice guy


The 9590 works in the CHIVE lol.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1429935/the-fx-9590-cpu-works-great-in-the-crosshair-iv-extreme


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Heres a little something to play around with: http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/
> 
> Seems ROG have made themselves a benchmarking program and are keeping leaderboards for it.
> 
> Could be fun


saw your score on the list... i submitted mine a couple of minutes ago... made it to the top three!! and im missing my other 7970 (had to rma it to xfx due to fan failure)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> saw your score on the list... i submitted mine a couple of minutes ago... made it to the top three!! and im missing my other 7970 (had to rma it to xfx due to fan failure)


I was the top AMD chip till a few other submitted









I can't go any higher than that though, H100i can't keep the chip cool enough.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I was the top AMD chip till a few other submitted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't go any higher than that though, H100i can't keep the chip cool enough.


now im on fourth place... it seems that memory frequency plays a big part in this benchmark...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> now im on fourth place... it seems that memory frequency plays a big part in this benchmark...


Seems that way, If you have great timings then you'll go far.


----------



## gr8sho

There's a degree to which a company chooses to support N-1 or N-2 products. They would be remiss to make claims without actually doing testing, and I doubt they would bother testing the older products, although it doesn't seem to me like it would be a lot of effort to do it. Perhaps the number of tests they run preclude it from being practical. Don't really think there's anything earth-shattering in here.


----------



## sgtgates

Really I've had my 8350 and board for over year and + and am on a billion threads but this one!?!?!? GRRRR.

Hi familiar faces... Im 2nd on single gpu


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Really I've had my 8350 and board for over year and + and am on a billion threads but this one!?!?!? GRRRR.
> 
> Hi familiar faces... Im 2nd on single gpu


\

whoa what voltage and temp do u run


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> \
> 
> whoa what voltage and temp do u run


1.525vcore 12.5cpu/nb, 90% stable anything I throw at it - ITB AVX

Temps max out at 60c core when running this on my current water set-up. Going to change it here soon and also add a EK-FB ASUS C5F-Z - Acetal mobo block for the vrm's. Currently have a 60mm fan on them. Soon going to be inverting the case and mobo tray and adding 2 ut60360 rads, and adding my other 7970 back in in a few months. Any one here using the mobo ek block? Im hoping it will help my core temps a bit

Current set-up, no psu shroud on or red dye in


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> 1.525vcore 12.5cpu/nb, 90% stable anything I throw at it - ITB AVX


Welcome.

12.5cpu/nb <--- I'm drawing a blank on this. do you mean 1.25V?

If you can pass IBT AVX with this, consider yourself fortunate.


----------



## Devildog83

I did not submit but just ran it for kicks, with everything an my everyday clocks I got this -


----------



## gr8sho

I decided to post one for fun too. It's uploaded to the site.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i lost my usb mouse (2.0 slot) while transferring a file to a usb thumb drive (3.0 slot)
i love this board but it seems to have usb issues. i guess we can blame amd for not updating the chipset
what usb drivers do i need? maybe that would help


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i lost my usb mouse (2.0 slot) while transferring a file to a usb thumb drive (3.0 slot)
> i love this board but it seems to have usb issues. i guess we can blame amd for not updating the chipset
> what usb drivers do i need? maybe that would help


which port? ( usb 3 or 2?) you may just need to move ports i need to do that occasionally

usb2 is built into windows but you can always try installing catalyst again
usb3 you can do the ones on asus site


----------



## ihatelolcats

thanks for the suggestion. yeah, that fixes it. but it shouldnt be happening


----------



## Mega Man

happens on saberkitty CVFz and ud7 i doubt it is a asus thing


----------



## Paul17041993

mouse is usb 1.0 usually, generally you can tell if its under one of the "Standard openHCD" controllers instead of a "Standard Enhanced", never had problems with my devices on my non-Z, however any usb2.0 devices (only a webcam I never use) are connected to the 3.0 ports.

if your mouse disconnects I have to question the drivers for said device. doubt it could be anything related to the board itself specifically as the 3.0 is on a completely separate controller attached to a few PCIe lanes...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> mouse is usb 1.0 usually, generally you can tell if its under one of the "Standard openHCD" controllers instead of a "Standard Enhanced", never had problems with my devices on my non-Z, however any usb2.0 devices (only a webcam I never use) are connected to the 3.0 ports.
> 
> if your mouse disconnects I have to question the drivers for said device. doubt it could be anything related to the board itself specifically as the 3.0 is on a completely separate controller attached to a few PCIe lanes...


mine only happens on restarts when ocing


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> mine only happens on restarts when ocing


restarts? it doesn't happen on a colt start or after suspend? curious why that is, could be a state bug in the SB but could also be a bug in the mouse that's somehow triggered by an overclock (change in voltage likely). Could be a BIOS thing too.

anyhow what mice you two using? and have you tried on the 3.0 ports instead to see what it does?


----------



## X-Alt

My mouse discons occasionally. Every 10-15 days?


----------



## ihatelolcats

i use an mx400. its hard to test because it doesnt happen much. i suspect its related to my other mouse issue, input sticking


----------



## gr8sho

Battlefield 4 received a 1GB+ patch. After playing a short session, I captured the following info. Pretty impressive stuff to see two 7970s and the 8350 saturated. Usually only see this level of performance running benchmark programs.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> mine only happens on restarts when ocing
> 
> 
> 
> restarts? it doesn't happen on a colt start or after suspend? curious why that is, could be a state bug in the SB but could also be a bug in the mouse that's somehow triggered by an overclock (change in voltage likely). Could be a BIOS thing too.
> 
> anyhow what mice you two using? and have you tried on the 3.0 ports instead to see what it does?
Click to expand...

i use razer mice onry ! and to boot naga or naga spinoffs ( not the hex, ) once you get used to it, it is an epic mouse ! i have..3 wife uses razer onry too !


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Battlefield 4 received a 1GB+ patch. After playing a short session, I captured the following info. Pretty impressive stuff to see two 7970s and the 8350 saturated. Usually only see this level of performance running benchmark programs.
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


Mantle enabling 14.1 driver still not hear


----------



## X-Alt

Mantle 14.1 BETA still not hear


----------



## X-Alt

Mantle 14.1 BETA not hear yet.


----------



## X-Alt

test


----------



## X-Alt

Well, my OCN page crapped out, delete post time!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Battlefield 4 received a 1GB+ patch. After playing a short session, I captured the following info. Pretty impressive stuff to see two 7970s and the 8350 saturated. Usually only see this level of performance running benchmark programs.
> 
> Anyone else notice this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mantle enabling 14.1 driver still not hear
Click to expand...

there were rumors of mantle code already being in the latest driver ( idr if it was beta or not )


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i use razer mice onry ! and to boot naga or naga spinoffs ( not the hex, ) once you get used to it, it is an epic mouse ! i have..3 wife uses razer onry too !


heh razor, too bad their quality is so horrible, two lycosa keyboards (neither worked correctly, second was RMA from the first but I never bothered a 2nd RMA), a deathadder (the old 7-button edition, the middle button failed, it was refunded), an orochi with a triggerable ROM failure (still works unless its left powered during standby, its also lost half its paint), and a nostromo I never use.

and their drivers are pretty horrible at times...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i use razer mice onry ! and to boot naga or naga spinoffs ( not the hex, ) once you get used to it, it is an epic mouse ! i have..3 wife uses razer onry too !
> 
> 
> 
> heh razor, too bad their quality is so horrible, two lycosa keyboards (neither worked correctly, second was RMA from the first but I never bothered a 2nd RMA), a deathadder (the old 7-button edition, the middle button failed, it was refunded), an orochi with a triggerable ROM failure (still works unless its left powered during standby, its also lost half its paint), and a nostromo I never use.
> 
> and their drivers are pretty horrible at times...
Click to expand...

nostromo is belkin they just bought it . i have the original and yes, useless.

never had an issue with build quality, thought i did loose one to static ( original naga ) but it was a easy warranty cut the cords send a pic with SN and bam they sent a new one


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i use razer mice onry ! and to boot naga or naga spinoffs ( not the hex, ) once you get used to it, it is an epic mouse ! i have..3 wife uses razer onry too !


There are no less than 3 Naga Hex mice running around here. All of them bar none have lost their brains more than once. It's incredible to think some event occurs that kills the mouse and requires a rocket science degree to bring back to life. The first time was priceless.

The G9X mouse I personally use has never given me a lick of trouble.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> heh razor, too bad their quality is so horrible, two lycosa keyboards (neither worked correctly, second was RMA from the first but I never bothered a 2nd RMA), a deathadder (the old 7-button edition, the middle button failed, it was refunded), an orochi with a triggerable ROM failure (still works unless its left powered during standby, its also lost half its paint), and a nostromo I never use.
> 
> and their drivers are pretty horrible at times...


I used to have a Razor headset......biggest PoS Peripherals I've ever owned, replaced it with a Logitech G930 and never looked back. Love Logitech gear








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Battlefield 4 received a 1GB+ patch. After playing a short session, I captured the following info. Pretty impressive stuff to see two 7970s and the 8350 saturated. Usually only see this level of performance running benchmark programs.
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


The newest BF4 patch has Mantle code in it but we need the 14.1 beta driver to enable it in game, The Starswarm Bench is also up on steam if you want to do a DX vs Mantle comparison


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Mantle 14.1 BETA still not hear


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> there were rumors of mantle code already being in the latest driver ( idr if it was beta or not )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I used to have a Razor headset......biggest PoS Peripherals I've ever owned, replaced it with a Logitech G930 and never looked back. Love Logitech gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The newest BF4 patch has Mantle code in it but we need the 14.1 beta driver to enable it in game, The Starswarm Bench is also up on steam if you want to do a DX vs Mantle comparison


Okay, I clearly missed the memo on Mantle.







Thanks for pointing this out.

AMD has not posted a driver newer than 13.12. unless it's buried in a forum somewhere.

I noticed that Starswarm program a short while back. Since you asked, I'll go fetch it, but if I wonder if it will truly tell a story until the video drivers support the new libraries. If anything interesting, I'll let you know.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Okay, I clearly missed the memo on Mantle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for pointing this out.
> 
> AMD has not posted a driver newer than 13.12. unless it's buried in a forum somewhere.
> 
> I noticed that Starswarm program a short while back. Since you asked, I'll go fetch it, but if I wonder if it will truly tell a story until the video drivers support the new libraries. If anything interesting, I'll let you know.


This is my rig at 4.6Ghz with the RTS, Extreme preset in Starswarm:

== Configuration ==========================================
API: DirectX
Scenario: ScenarioRTS.csv
User Input: Disabled
Resolution: 1920x1080
Fullscreen: True
GameCore Update: 16.6 ms
Bloom Quality: High
PointLight Quality: High
ToneCurve Quality: High
Glare Overdraw: 16
Shading Samples: 64
Shade Quality: Mid
Motion Blur Frame Time: 16
Motion Blur InterFrame Time: 2
Detailed Frame Info: Off
===========================================================

== Results ================================================
Test Duration: 120 Seconds
Total Frames: 874
Average FPS: 7.28
Average Unit Count: 2354
Maximum Unit Count: 4125
Average Batches/MS: 402.37
Maximum Batches/MS: 447.13
Average Batch Count: 57406
Maximum Batch Count: 128855
===========================================================

Check out that fps......7.28 oh yeah.

It's purely CPU limited as well, GPU's make no difference from what i've seen.


----------



## gr8sho

I just ran the Star Swarm D3D set of tests on Extreme and watched in horror as several scenes ran at a whopping 2 FPS. However the test scenario was written, it was done in such a way as to thrash the CPU at 100% because I didn't notice the GPUs being saturated. This is consistent with the article I saw on the BF4 news website.

I am anxious to see both the performance and quality of the display with Mantle when it is finally released by AMD.

Speaking of which, looks like both companies timing off a bit. Doesn't look like the beta driver made it today (I checked AMD forums).

BTW, I did notice the performance tests only spoke about Intel iX and AMD APU platforms. No mention was made of FX platform.







. Not good.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I just ran the Star Swarm D3D set of tests on Extreme and watched in horror as several scenes ran at a whopping 2 FPS. However the test scenario was written, it was done in such a way as to thrash the CPU at 100% because I didn't notice the GPUs being saturated. This is consistent with the article I saw on the BF4 news website.
> 
> I am anxious to see both the performance and quality of the display with Mantle when it is finally released by AMD.
> 
> Speaking of which, looks like both companies timing off a bit. Doesn't look like the beta driver made it today (I checked AMD forums).
> 
> BTW, I did notice the performance tests only spoke about Intel iX and AMD APU platforms. No mention was made of FX platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not good.


From here: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/bf4-mantle-live/

Test case 2: Standard 64-player multiplayer
CPU: AMD FX-8350, 8 cores @ 4 GHz
GPU: AMD Radeon 7970 3 GB
Settings: 1080p ULTRA 1x MSAA
OS: Windows 8 64-bit
Level: Siege of Shanghai
Level was tested with 64 "pseudo players" that we have for our own internal testing that simulates heavy game workload that we have in multiplayer in order to get more deterministic results compared to full real multiplayer. 64 players on the large Battlefield levels is really demanding of the CPU so this test case is primarily CPU-bound.
Result: 18.87 ms/f -> 15.08 ms/f = 25.1% faster


----------



## p5ych00n5

From AMD's Facey

We are putting the finishing touches on the AMD Catalyst™ 14.1 Beta driver, which enables support for Mantle and many other fabulous features. We appreciate your patience and will update you as soon as it's ready for download!

The Mantle renderer is now officially available for Battlefield 4. Make sure to read Johan Andersson's blog to learn more about it: http://bit.ly/1hR06S6

== Configuration ==========================================
API: DirectX
Scenario: ScenarioRTS.csv
User Input: Disabled
Resolution: 1920x1080
Fullscreen: True
GameCore Update: 16.6 ms
Bloom Quality: High
PointLight Quality: High
ToneCurve Quality: High
Glare Overdraw: 16
Shading Samples: 64
Shade Quality: Mid
Motion Blur Frame Time: 16
Motion Blur InterFrame Time: 2
Detailed Frame Info: Off
===========================================================

== Results ================================================
Test Duration: 120 Seconds
Total Frames: 780

Average FPS: 6.49
Average Unit Count: 2201
Maximum Unit Count: 3079
Average Batches/MS: 305.81
Maximum Batches/MS: 455.99
Average Batch Count: 50893
Maximum Batch Count: 95809
===========================================================


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> This is my rig at 4.6Ghz with the RTS, Extreme preset in Starswarm:
> 
> Check out that fps......7.28 oh yeah.
> 
> It's purely CPU limited as well, GPU's make no difference from what i've seen.


Mine was Average FPS: 7.52 , although in fairness my machine was running at 4.8GHz. Nothing to write home to mom about.

I had started writing my previous post over an hour ago but stopped because I wanted to double confirm there wasn't an AMD beta driver available. In hindsight even if it was available, I'm too tired really to work on it now...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> From here: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/bf4-mantle-live/
> 
> Test case 2: Standard 64-player multiplayer
> CPU: AMD FX-8350, 8 cores @ 4 GHz
> GPU: AMD Radeon 7970 3 GB
> Settings: 1080p ULTRA 1x MSAA
> OS: Windows 8 64-bit
> Level: Siege of Shanghai
> Level was tested with 64 "pseudo players" that we have for our own internal testing that simulates heavy game workload that we have in multiplayer in order to get more deterministic results compared to full real multiplayer. 64 players on the large Battlefield levels is really demanding of the CPU so this test case is primarily CPU-bound.
> Result: 18.87 ms/f -> 15.08 ms/f = 25.1% faster


Right, good catch, I forgot I had seen that one. But all the other benchmarks seemed to exclude FX. Maybe being just a wee bit paranoid.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> From AMD's Facey
> 
> We are putting the finishing touches on the AMD Catalyst™ 14.1 Beta driver, which enables support for Mantle and many other fabulous features. We appreciate your patience and will update you as soon as it's ready for download!
> 
> The Mantle renderer is now officially available for Battlefield 4. Make sure to read Johan Andersson's blog to learn more about it: http://bit.ly/1hR06S6


Yes, in fact that was the article that had gotten me sidetracked along with checking AMD boards. It's a good read for sure.

It is very interesting to me and maybe more to you as a programmer that Mantle is operating at a lower level than DX. Seems like this effort might have been overdue.

Between this new system and 4K monitors now becoming available, it seems that a crossfirex 7970 setup will be relegated to middle of the road status...Just a swag on my part.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Yes, in fact that was the article that had gotten me sidetracked along with checking AMD boards. It's a good read for sure.
> 
> It is very interesting to me and maybe more to you as a programmer that Mantle is operating at a lower level than DX. Seems like this effort might have been overdue.
> 
> Between this new system and 4K monitors now becoming available, it seems that a crossfirex 7970 setup will be relegated to middle of the road status...Just a swag on my part.


And I'll just drop my 6850's into the museum


----------



## Paul17041993

CPU bound ey? sounds like something for HSA to take up on...

and yea, FX will most likely retire unless they make an FX series of APUs, HSA is just too much and steamroller on 28nm doesn't provide nearly enough improvement for another standalone CPU gen...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> CPU bound ey? sounds like something for HSA to take up on...
> 
> and yea, FX will most likely retire unless they make an FX series of APUs, HSA is just too much and steamroller on 28nm doesn't provide nearly enough improvement for another standalone CPU gen...


I'm guessing thats all part of AMD's master plan









Mantle + HSA = Win

Gonna be very exciting over the next 6 or so months me thinks


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Heres a little something to play around with: http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/
> 
> Seems ROG have made themselves a benchmarking program and are keeping leaderboards for it.
> 
> Could be fun


Cracked the top 10 AMD chips







. It was weird though auto voltages passed, but manually inputted voltages failed


----------



## Mega Man

so stupid they only let rog on it... although i have a rog my score would wipe the floor with theirs esp if i was to open up my oc to 5+ghz


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so stupid they only let rog on it... although i have a rog my score would wipe the floor with theirs esp if i was to open up my oc to 5+ghz


doetmahn


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> CPU bound ey? sounds like something for HSA to take up on...
> 
> and yea, FX will most likely retire unless they make an FX series of APUs, HSA is just too much and steamroller on 28nm doesn't provide nearly enough improvement for another standalone CPU gen...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm guessing thats all part of AMD's master plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mantle + HSA = Win
> 
> Gonna be very exciting over the next 6 or so months me thinks


I'm not convinced yet. Apple for instance just refreshed their Mac Pro based on a traditional PC architecture. FX should still be a relevant architecture.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm not convinced yet. Apple for instance just refreshed their Mac Pro based on a traditional PC architecture. FX should still be a relevant architecture.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so stupid they only let rog on it... although i have a rog my score would wipe the floor with theirs esp if i was to open up my oc to 5+ghz
> 
> 
> 
> doetmahn
Click to expand...

i will may do it now, i just have not had time tbh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> CPU bound ey? sounds like something for HSA to take up on...
> 
> and yea, FX will most likely retire unless they make an FX series of APUs, HSA is just too much and steamroller on 28nm doesn't provide nearly enough improvement for another standalone CPU gen...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm guessing thats all part of AMD's master plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mantle + HSA = Win
> 
> Gonna be very exciting over the next 6 or so months me thinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not convinced yet. Apple for instance just refreshed their Mac Pro based on a traditional PC architecture. FX should still be a relevant architecture.
Click to expand...

again several people inside amd said FX gets increases from mantle


----------



## gr8sho

Well, there was one testcase posted that showed performance improvements on an FX 8350 with one 7970.

However that wasn't the point of the exchange but rather to voice our desire to see a refresh of the FX chipsets.


----------



## Devildog83

A wise man once said - "It is better to keep your mouth shut and have people think you are stupid than to open it and remove all doubt" - I for one find it hard to follow that advice.









Having said that, I find it hard to believe that AMD would completely abandon the PC building enthusiasts altogether, APU's, even in the future don't fit the bill like a CPU and discrete GPU's do. They will be great for low budget systems, laptops, mobile devices, the seemingly upcoming so-called steam boxes and gaming systems like X-Box and Playstation but it would leave a huge hole in the belly of the enthusiast community. If they do, I will be going Intel on my next build for sure. I hope they realize it, I can't imagine that they don't.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> A wise man once said - "It is better to keep your mouth shut and have people think you are stupid than to open it and remove all doubt" - I for one find it hard to follow that advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having said that, I find it hard to believe that AMD would completely abandon the PC building enthusiasts altogether, APU's, even in the future don't fit the bill like a CPU and discrete GPU's do. They will be great for low budget systems, laptops, mobile devices, the seemingly upcoming so-called steam boxes and gaming systems like X-Box and Playstation but it would leave a huge hole in the belly of the enthusiast community. If they do, I will be going Intel on my next build for sure. I hope they realize it, I can't imagine that they don't.


i just think they will make a aio, 4 module 12core ( 8 cpu 12 gpu and very large die !!! ) i mean why abandon the 8xx series @!


----------



## gr8sho

Another adage is, if you don't ask, you'll never get it...


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> again several people inside amd said FX gets increases from mantle


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Well, there was one testcase posted that showed performance improvements on an FX 8350 with one 7970.
> 
> However that wasn't the point of the exchange but rather to voice our desire to see a refresh of the FX chipsets.


FX would most likely get an improvement from mantle anyway as said API completely removes the need for software pre-processing in the drivers,

but I'm still mostly expecting AMD to either abandon FX or make a new generation based on high-power HSA APUs, HSA is just simply extremely powerful and combined with mantle you can offload some tasks (AI, physics, particles, some shader effects) to the iGPU (or HSA compute cores if you will) and further increase performance due to the main GPU/s being used solely for rendering.

really I'm hoping we will see an FX series of APUs with 6-8 standard cores and 512+ shaders (8+ compute cores), on a good socket with motherboards that can handle high power loads, that would be absolutely legendary, and with PCIe 4.0 coming the boards would likely be 4.0 compliant too (1st gen APUs would likely only be 3.0 though), whether or not this will actually happen only time may tell, could be a while from now...

oh and the chipset for these boards MUST have 10 sataIII ports







not a joke either, that could be a real kicker...


----------



## Devildog83

This may reveal slight ignorance on my part but what good are GPU cores on an APU if you already have say a pair of 290x's in your system? That is an actual question, not a statement.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> This may reveal slight ignorance on my part but what good are GPU cores on an APU if you already have say a pair of 290x's in your system? That is an actual question, not a statement.


hsa means they wouldnt go to waste


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> hsa means they wouldnt go to waste


So HSA would allow the GPU's cores to be utilized with any discrete graphics card? That would make more sense than having them only used in X-Fire with a specific card or just using onboard graphics.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> hsa means they wouldnt go to waste
> 
> 
> 
> So HSA would allow the GPU's cores to be utilized with any discrete graphics card? That would make more sense than having them only used in X-Fire with a specific card or just using onboard graphics.
Click to expand...

no
get GPUs off mind

gpu cores can do certain tasks better then cpu cores and vise versa !

hsa allows the gpu cores to do other tasks more suited to them. and it is not necessarily for graphics, so you can let them do the tasks not being for graphics that gpu cores can do better while letting your GPU(s) do the graphic stuffs


----------



## shampoo911

the next APU that AMD launches, will be Skynet's core...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> So HSA would allow the GPU's cores to be utilized with any discrete graphics card? That would make more sense than having them only used in X-Fire with a specific card or just using onboard graphics.


HSA is tied in with HUMA,, heterogeneous unified memory architecture. The gddr5 on board the gpu can be utilized for compute tasks , not merely graphics functions. That can mean two-three times increased throughput for any program that enables HSA functionality.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> So HSA would allow the GPU's cores to be utilized with any discrete graphics card? That would make more sense than having them only used in X-Fire with a specific card or just using onboard graphics.


ok, this is actually a good question but Ill expose why HSA is so powerful;

ok in standard GPGPU compute that lots of things use, you have to work-around the fact that the gpu core uses its own memory by copying full strips of buffer data to the gpu memory, run your calculations, then copy it back again, now for large and complicated calculations, this alone takes as much as half the total calculation time or more, the gpu sits in idle for half the time on each cycle, (memory copy takes that idle time to make it look like its at 100% utilization).

now HSA, guess what, its very simple, you take that buffer process out entirely as guess what, the "gpu cores" (technically "compute cores") have DIRECT access to your entire set of RAM, which of course literally means this integrated gpu (iGPU) has 100% NO DEDICATED MEMORY, the overall result is an instantaneous doubled increase in performance and no latency in calculations, you literally effectively have a 512 core CPU in your hands.


Spoiler: couple of example pictures








standard GPGPU, even with the fastest GPUs available simply cannot compete with this as the cycle latency is bad enough on its own, not to say it doesn't have its uses still, just not nearly as efficient as HSA on buffer-heavy tasks (eg particles and physics).


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> ok, this is actually a good question but Ill expose why HSA is so powerful;
> 
> ok in standard GPGPU compute that lots of things use, you have to work-around the fact that the gpu core uses its own memory by copying full strips of buffer data to the gpu memory, run your calculations, then copy it back again, now for large and complicated calculations, this alone takes as much as half the total calculation time or more, the gpu sits in idle for half the time on each cycle, (memory copy takes that idle time to make it look like its at 100% utilization).
> 
> now HSA, guess what, its very simple, you take that buffer process out entirely as guess what, the "gpu cores" (technically "compute cores") have DIRECT access to your entire set of RAM, which of course literally means this integrated gpu (iGPU) has 100% NO DEDICATED MEMORY, the overall result is an instantaneous doubled increase in performance and no latency in calculations, you literally effectively have a 512 core CPU in your hands.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: couple of example pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> standard GPGPU, even with the fastest GPUs available simply cannot compete with this as the cycle latency is bad enough on its own, not to say it doesn't have its uses still, just not nearly as efficient as HSA on buffer-heavy tasks (eg particles and physics).


Will the older APU's like the 6600k be able to use HSA? My stepson has a 6600k and a 7770 and I am wondering how much of a boost if any HSA and Mantle might give him.


----------



## gr8sho

14.1 beta drivers posted!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> 14.1 beta drivers posted!


Probably the only thread i never posted this in









http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/latest-catalyst-windows-beta.aspx


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Will the older APU's like the 6600k be able to use HSA? My stepson has a 6600k and a 7770 and I am wondering how much of a boost if any HSA and Mantle might give him.


unfortunately no, as the actual HSA architecture is only present in the new memory controller in the 7K APUs, alongside the 7Ks being the only ones with the GCN architecture.

(its also likely the same memory controller in the XboxOne and PS4 APUs)


----------



## richie_2010

Hi guys I wanted to ask a question about the digi stuff when overclocking.
Could someone post some settings they have used to oc their thubans to 4ghz plus.

I will pop pics up shortly of what I have so far


----------



## richie_2010

here is sme bios settings I have along with gpu-z cpu-z and hw monitor pic.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Probably the only thread i never posted this in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/latest-catalyst-windows-beta.aspx


thanks

now installing on primary computer (even that i have here ounly 6990 but...)

later today going to install matx build where are 7870


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> unfortunately no, as the actual HSA architecture is only present in the new memory controller in the 7K APUs, alongside the 7Ks being the only ones with the GCN architecture.
> 
> (its also likely the same memory controller in the XboxOne and PS4 APUs)


Looks like I will be upgrading him to a A10 7850k and a R7 260x, that should give him Mantle, HSA ad TrueAudio right?

http://wccftech.com/amd-mantle-api-performance-preview-radeon-r7-260x-radeon-r9-270x-radeon-r9-280x/ '

Here is a new Mantle review also.


----------



## zidanez

Hi, guys








Sorry for my bad English









I'm an Asus Crosshair V Formula - Thunderbolt series user









I'm using a latest BIOS..
Here I have a problem with my mouse in it's UEFI BIOS
My my mouse pointer wont move......... It's pointer just stuck on my Up Left corner display monitor.
This case was happened since 3 days ago








But my Keyboard just work fine as normally








I did not overclock and all my setting is default condition









I need help... any suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zidanez*
> 
> Hi, guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my bad English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an Asus Crosshair V Formula - Thunderbolt series user
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a latest BIOS..
> Here I have a problem with my mouse in it's UEFI BIOS
> My my mouse pointer wont move......... It's pointer just stuck on my Up Left corner display monitor.
> This case was happened since 3 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my Keyboard just work fine as normally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not overclock and all my setting is default condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need help... any suggestions?
> 
> Thank you


Welcome!

Do you have access to another mouse? Or try another USB port, but I'm leaning toward a defect in the mouse. If it still doesn't clear up, you could try resetting CMOS settings.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Hi guys I wanted to ask a question about the digi stuff when overclocking.
> Could someone post some settings they have used to oc their thubans to 4ghz plus.
> 
> I will pop pics up shortly of what I have so far


Hey Richie!

Off the top I would say your Vcore is waaayyyy too low. I've never owned a Thuban but I do own a Deneb. You should be north of 1.4V, but also take care to cope with the added heat output.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Looks like I will be upgrading him to a A10 7850k and a R7 260x, that should give him Mantle, HSA ad TrueAudio right?
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-mantle-api-performance-preview-radeon-r7-260x-radeon-r9-270x-radeon-r9-280x/ '
> 
> Here is a new Mantle review also.


Have to take everything with a grain of salt. One of the inherent issues I have with AMD GPUs when compared to my experience with Fermi cards is how literally AMD takes the term beta. So in the case of this first Mantle release, the drivers are labeled as beta for their driver code, but it really would be too much to expect perfection in this first release. I will have a good look though. If I am able to discern a noticeable degradation in quality at this time, will have to give them a pass.

The only two games I've ever played that caused Vishera to choke are both provided by DICE. The first was COD Ghosts, and now BF4. If the creators of these games don't make more of an effort to allow their software to be backward compatible given their designpoint appears to be Mantle, they run the risk of losing a lot of PC gamers.

I'm almost ready to upgrade my drivers and will then have a look at the star swarm benchmark. I'm really not expecting much improvement frankly given the graphs I've seen.

And then of course the acid test will be BF4 itself to see if the CPUs come out of their pegged 100% state.


----------



## richie_2010

Cheers buddy. Ill put it at 1.4v and give it a boost. What would you say about the other timings ect.

I ran it under prime high heat at that and got 36c on cpu.and 16-18 on the core.
I get so confused with this one and so I make sure the cpu temp is below 60. I can go higher as I have the 95w version.


----------



## gr8sho

Well, 1.2V won't generate a lot of heat as you've seen. 1.4V will be a big step. Yes, 60C is a good bogie to shoot for, although I suspect the silicon can really take a lot more than that. I've seen video clips from Asus guys saying even 70C for bench on CPU temp (not package) is okay.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Cheers buddy. Ill put it at 1.4v and give it a boost. What would you say about the other timings ect.


I'm not sure about the timings. Deneb had issues running the CPU/NB over 2000MHz. I think Thuban is better IIRC. You can always jack that voltage up to 1.35V to help timings some. HT you want to leave as close to stock as possible is my understanding.

Since you are also playing with FSB speed, you'll have to watch the RAM because while most good RAM can OC, there is going to be a limit you'll hit there too.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Looks like I will be upgrading him to a A10 7850k and a R7 260x, that should give him Mantle, HSA ad TrueAudio right?
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-mantle-api-performance-preview-radeon-r7-260x-radeon-r9-270x-radeon-r9-280x/ '
> 
> Here is a new Mantle review also.


should be golden once implementations start to pick up, which I think is already going pretty well, even suits like libreoffice I think have HSA acceleration now, that is if its not still in testing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zidanez*
> 
> Hi, guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my bad English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an Asus Crosshair V Formula - Thunderbolt series user
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a latest BIOS..
> Here I have a problem with my mouse in it's UEFI BIOS
> My my mouse pointer wont move......... It's pointer just stuck on my Up Left corner display monitor.
> This case was happened since 3 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my Keyboard just work fine as normally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not overclock and all my setting is default condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need help... any suggestions?
> 
> Thank you


I personally like to be an old fart and not use the mouse at all in BIOS, but is this just with the BIOS?


----------



## richie_2010

Yea them temps are low n borked.
I think this case and new fans have helped though.

Ive gone from a haf x to a 750d using ap15s If I turn off the rear exhaust and turn down the front intakes a tad its silent as

I will try 1.4 at 3.5 tomoz that should show concervative temps would be at 4ghz
I know this chip does stock at 1.1ish volts but max oc is unknown


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zidanez*
> 
> Hi, guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my bad English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an Asus Crosshair V Formula - Thunderbolt series user
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a latest BIOS..
> Here I have a problem with my mouse in it's UEFI BIOS
> My my mouse pointer wont move......... It's pointer just stuck on my Up Left corner display monitor.
> This case was happened since 3 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my Keyboard just work fine as normally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not overclock and all my setting is default condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need help... any suggestions?
> 
> Thank you


it happens, when it does just unplug the mouse and plug it back in...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Looks like I will be upgrading him to a A10 7850k and a R7 260x, that should give him Mantle, HSA ad TrueAudio right?
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-mantle-api-performance-preview-radeon-r7-260x-radeon-r9-270x-radeon-r9-280x/ '
> 
> Here is a new Mantle review also.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to take everything with a grain of salt. One of the inherent issues I have with AMD GPUs when compared to my experience with Fermi cards is how literally AMD takes the term beta. So in the case of this first Mantle release, the drivers are labeled as beta for their driver code, but it really would be too much to expect perfection in this first release. I will have a good look though. If I am able to discern a noticeable degradation in quality at this time, will have to give them a pass.
> 
> The only two games I've ever played that caused Vishera to choke are both provided by DICE. The first was COD Ghosts, and now BF4. If the creators of these games don't make more of an effort to allow their software to be backward compatible given their designpoint appears to be Mantle, they run the risk of losing a lot of PC gamers.
> 
> I'm almost ready to upgrade my drivers and will then have a look at the star swarm benchmark. I'm really not expecting much improvement frankly given the graphs I've seen.
> 
> And then of course the acid test will be BF4 itself to see if the CPUs come out of their pegged 100% state.
Click to expand...

yea i mean who would think to call a beta ..... "beta"


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> The only two games I've ever played that caused Vishera to choke are both provided by DICE. The first was COD Ghosts, and now BF4.


Ghosts was created by Infinity Ward and published by Activision.
Bf4 was created by DICE and published by EA.
ghosts is a poor excuse of a game. So unoptimised.

Excuse my spelling, phone's keyboard is too small for my fat thumbs


----------



## gr8sho

For some reason I thought they had some commonality based on a post I read elsewhere. Oh well. Although the behavior is similar in both cases. CPU pegged.

14.1 seemed to install fine. No issues I can see.

Star swarm was updated, but I went ahead and ran all the tests under Mantle. One thing I will say off the top is that it appears SS only used one of the GPUs. The Direct3D benchmark tests did use both GPUs. The tests ran much better under Mantle, no surprise there. The custom run posted results of 47.38 vs 15.86 for Mantle and Direct3D respectively. .

When I ran BF4 using Mantle, did not see a reduction of CPU resource utilization as I had hoped. CPUs were all pegged and the GPU memory was saturated. The game did use both GPUs.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea i mean who would think to call a beta ..... "beta"


Okay, okay, I stepped into that one...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> For some reason I thought they had some commonality based on a post I read elsewhere. Oh well. Although the behavior is similar in both cases. CPU pegged.
> 
> 14.1 seemed to install fine. No issues I can see.
> 
> Star swarm was updated, but I went ahead and ran all the tests under Mantle. One thing I will say off the top is that it appears SS only used one of the GPUs. The Direct3D benchmark tests did use both GPUs. The tests ran much better under Mantle, no surprise there. The custom run posted results of 47.38 vs 15.86 for Mantle and Direct3D respectively. .
> 
> When I ran BF4 using Mantle, did not see a reduction of CPU resource utilization as I had hoped. CPUs were all pegged and the GPU memory was saturated. The game did use both GPUs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well to all the naysayers who thought mantle would not effect FX you tell me
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Night vs Day Difference
> 
> 
> 
> old was 13.92
> new one with mantle was 14.1
> 
> without mantle, last driver
> 
> Without mantle mantle driver
> 
> with mantle
> 
> without mantle vs with on mantle driver
> 
> 
> 200-400% difference !
> 
> 
> 
> please note i did not have any of my other cards used for mantle... at all ( and in the last driver without )
> but in mantles driver it did use all 4


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea i mean who would think to call a beta ..... "beta"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, okay, I stepped into that one...
Click to expand...

yes sir you sure did


----------



## gr8sho

Okay, another correction. Apparently I forgot to restart BF4 after switching to Mantle. And now for something completely different.

The graph below looks much better. The CPUs are no longer throttled but now the GPUs are both maxed in both processor and memory utilization. Nice job I must say. The game plays well, and in the few minutes I played couldn't really tell if the graphics quality suffered all that much. Although I didn't have an FPS counter printed, things certainly looked fine. Office got toasty warm too.


----------



## Mega Man

gr8sho
this also addresses your above post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ( edted some out for space. you can read them for yourself @ Source )
> 
> Known Issues
> 
> Mantle performance for the AMD Radeon™ HD 7000/HD 8000 Series GPUs and AMD Radeon™ R9 280X and R9 270X GPUs will be *optimized for BattleField 4™ in future AMD Catalyst™ releases*. These products will see *limited gains in BattleField 4™ and AMD is currently investigating optimizations for them*.
> Multi-GPU support under DirectX® and Mantle will be added to StarSwarm in a future application patch
> AMD Eyefinity configurations utilizing portrait display orientations are currently not supported by the Mantle codepath in Battlefield 4™
> AMD Eyefinity technology is not currently supported in the Star Swarm application
> AMD testing for the AMD Catalyst™ 14.1 Beta Mantle driver has been concentrated on the following products: AMD Radeon™ R9 290X, R9 290, R9 280, R9 270, R7 260X, R7 260, HD 7000 Series, HD 8000 Series, A10-7850K and A10-7700K. Future AMD Catalyst™ releases will include full test coverage for all AMD products supported by Mantle.
> Graphics hardware in the AMD A10-7850K and A10-7700K may override the presence of a discrete GPU under the Mantle code path in Battlefield 4™
> Frame Pacing for Dual Graphics and non-XDMA configurations above 2560x1600 do not currently work with Battlefield 3 and Battlefield 4. An upcoming release will enable support
> DX9 Dual graphics is not supported in AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta. An upcoming release will enable support


----------



## gr8sho

Thanks. And to the point of Beta, I always knew and was good with the idea a game like BF4 would need several iterations of driver updates from AMD to achieve full optimization. Nvidia does this too.

Now that I see Mantle in action, the first step was big and I'm very good with that. And not just driver optimizations, but likely also in the game itself. For example, I'm unclear if they really need to have 5GB of data in video RAM.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Thanks. And to the point of Beta, I always knew and was good with the idea a game like BF4 would need several iterations of driver updates from AMD to achieve full optimization. Nvidia does this too.
> 
> Now that I see Mantle in action, the first step was big and I'm very good with that. And not just driver optimizations, but likely also in the game itself. For example, I'm unclear if they really need to have 5GB of data in video RAM.


hold _all_ the HD textures.


----------



## gr8sho

But do they really need to?


----------



## Gereti

Here thuban user
http://valid.canardpc.com/9a3e0p


----------



## gr8sho

Please post the memory tab as well.

Are you sure you can't go higher than 3.8?


----------



## richie_2010

Will shoot it up when I get back home.
I can go higher but I do get some issues. I thibk the voltage is ok at 1.4 cos if I up another voltage for nb ect it will run more smoothly.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Will shoot it up when I get back home.
> I can go higher but I do get some issues. I thibk the voltage is ok at 1.4 cos if I up another voltage for nb ect it will run more smoothly.


Sorry, meant that for Gereti and the CPUZ snapshot he provided.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Sorry, meant that for Gereti and the CPUZ snapshot he provided.


here

i cant go any higher than 3.8Ghz what i have tried with this chip
1.55V vcore wont help on me
but every chip is different, someoone get [email protected], someone wont get it even if he use 1.55V

memories what i use, is 1333mhz 2x4gb 1.5V lowprofile kingston's
what other you want know?


----------



## gr8sho

It's tough to do this with partial information. For instance, CPU/NB voltage might need to be increased but can't see what you have now. Your FSB number looks real good.

When people claim certain speeds, you have to check all the data. I think you can can get higher raw CPU speed if you leave FSB and CPU/NB in a relaxed state. Especially the CPU/NB because increasing performance here makes a big impact on heat output.

On Vishera, my CPU/NB speed seems to struggle past 2700MHz, while others can go further.


----------



## Mega Man

delete


----------



## Gereti

allright, bought (payd) today one new 15cm pci-e 16x->16x riser 6€+1.4€ post's

and now we are waiting :comp:
then i SHOULD get my 6970 back in business


----------



## gr8sho

I may have missed a post, but are you trying to build a 4 way crossfire setup?


----------



## Gereti

nope, 3way but my 6970 hits psu('s) if i try to fit it on my case, i get figured out how i fit 6970+6990 on my case, so i dont have to change my case again, case is rosewill armor evo,


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Cheers buddy. Ill put it at 1.4v and give it a boost. What would you say about the other timings ect.
> 
> I ran it under prime high heat at that and got 36c on cpu.and 16-18 on the core.
> I get so confused with this one and so I make sure the cpu temp is below 60. I can go higher as I have the 95w version.


The debate over which to follow has been settled, it's "Core Temp".
Give this a good reading http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Here thuban user
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9a3e0p


Maintain HT Link Speed to 2000MHz +- 200MHz you'll have better results with a Phenom II.
NB Freq is where you'll see the BIG gains in performance. Raise this as high as possible (adjust CPU/NB Voltage) as most can reach 2800 to 3000MHz easily.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> here
> 
> i cant go any higher than 3.8Ghz what i have tried with this chip
> 1.55V vcore wont help on me
> but every chip is different, someoone get [email protected], someone wont get it even if he use 1.55V
> 
> memories what i use, is 1333mhz 2x4gb 1.5V lowprofile kingston's
> what other you want know?


Your memory is probably holding you back!
If you're shooting for 4.0 you should think about upgrading to at least some quality 1600MHz.

I'm posting these (my 1090T) for both of you to give you an idea of the balance it takes. It's not how much voltage (usually Vcore) but rather finding which voltage to adjust at some point. Don't give up.




richie, (how have you been?) note the CPU/NB voltage and at what freq. I think you'll do better raising yours a bit lol.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> The debate over which to follow has been settled, it's "Core Temp".
> Give this a good reading http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide


In my system, package or core temp can be higher than CPU temp as seen in HWINFO. Assume this is a trusted source. HWINFO wasn't around when the referenced post was written. But I can't explain the reversed numbers.

Quote:


> Maintain HT Link Speed to 2000MHz +- 200MHz you'll have better results with a Phenom II.
> NB Freq is where you'll see the BIG gains in performance. Raise this as high as possible (adjust CPU/NB Voltage) as most can reach 2800 to 3000MHz easily.


Has there been enough consensus for Vishera on what range CPU/NB can reliably run at. I haven't ever been able to run at stable at 2750 with my chip.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> The debate over which to follow has been settled, it's "Core Temp".
> Give this a good reading http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide
> 
> 
> 
> In my system, package or core temp can be higher than CPU temp as seen in HWINFO. Assume this is a trusted source. HWINFO wasn't around when the referenced post was written. But I can't explain the reversed numbers.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Maintain HT Link Speed to 2000MHz +- 200MHz you'll have better results with a Phenom II.
> NB Freq is where you'll see the BIG gains in performance. Raise this as high as possible (adjust CPU/NB Voltage) as most can reach 2800 to 3000MHz easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has there been enough consensus for Vishera on what range CPU/NB can reliably run at. I haven't ever been able to run at stable at 2750 with my chip.
Click to expand...

from what i have seen most chips top @ 2600 where as some 2700 fewer go higher yet


----------



## gr8sho

Thanks, Mega.

I can run a smidge north of 2700 for everyday use on my "first day order" 8350, but I know I'm cheating over the line. This includes running benchies like Star swarm for what that's worth and BF4. But I don't think it will survive a 20 pass IBT run. I'm choosing to run this way atm because I like seeing FSB at 300.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> The debate over which to follow has been settled, it's "Core Temp".
> Give this a good reading http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide
> Maintain HT Link Speed to 2000MHz +- 200MHz you'll have better results with a Phenom II.
> NB Freq is where you'll see the BIG gains in performance. Raise this as high as possible (adjust CPU/NB Voltage) as most can reach 2800 to 3000MHz easily.
> Your memory is probably holding you back!
> If you're shooting for 4.0 you should think about upgrading to at least some quality 1600MHz. .


It's easy say that you should buy some memories, when those pay 79€/2x4gb/1600mhz (teamgroup 2400mhz salememories get now 2x4gb/2500mhz/69€) and you have 340€ bill to pay from your mobo, 6990+6970 cooler+ joustick and you have money on your account +225€









But yeah, i should try adjust those littlebit, and ave to test what is max speed of those momeries, becose my hyperX 2x2gb kit (on my matx build) can run [email protected] without any problem's (athlon II 651K FM1))


----------



## gr8sho

No need to apologize. We know this is an expensive hobby.


----------



## wa3pnt

Q-CODE 40

I did a forum search, and never came up with a definitive answer. Q-CODE 40 is not in the manual.

New Windows 8 build. I had it up and running fine before taking it down to add two cooling loops.

Now, when I start the computer (Not a cold start from power supply turn on) I hang at Q-Code 40 for anywhere from 60 Seconds to 120 Second. Then the system continues to boot.

I've found that if I shut the computer down using "shutdown /p" this does not happen.

I've read that it has something to do with the way Windows 8 shuts down and actually does some hibernation (even though Hibernate and Sleep are both set to NEVER).

Suggestions? Recommendations? Comments?

RodeoGeorge


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wa3pnt*
> 
> Q-CODE 40
> 
> I did a forum search, and never came up with a definitive answer. Q-CODE 40 is not in the manual.
> 
> New Windows 8 build. I had it up and running fine before taking it down to add two cooling loops.
> 
> Now, when I start the computer (Not a cold start from power supply turn on) I hang at Q-Code 40 for anywhere from 60 Seconds to 120 Second. Then the system continues to boot.
> 
> I've found that if I shut the computer down using "shutdown /p" this does not happen.
> 
> I've read that it has something to do with the way Windows 8 shuts down and actually does some hibernation (even though Hibernate and Sleep are both set to NEVER).
> 
> Suggestions? Recommendations? Comments?
> 
> RodeoGeorge


herm, UEFI fault maby? and yea 8/8.1 by default does a semi-hibernate on shutdown (not restart though), so most drivers and kernal stuff is kept in a single hiberfile which is loaded in pre-boot on startup to increase total boot time. You can disable it relatively easy though but I don't think it could be the problem unless the code occurs *after* POST.

code 40 doesn't seem to have a straight meaning, seems related to some safe modes and a gate or cache state...


----------



## gr8sho

How do you like that 290?


----------



## wa3pnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> You can disable it relatively easy though but I don't think it could be the problem unless the code occurs *after* POST.


Can a Q-Code be disabled in the BIOS?

RodeoGeorge


----------



## gr8sho

Can you please post your system specs (in control panel)?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wa3pnt*
> 
> Can a Q-Code be disabled in the BIOS?
> 
> RodeoGeorge


nono Q-codes are a number for the actual system state, I mean disable the windows8 hybrid-hibernate.


----------



## X-Alt

Q-Code 40 means it comes back from S4? hibernate\sleep state, I have it all the time but I boot up fast. Hybrid Startup is buggy so if you has SSD, disable it.


----------



## gr8sho

I have an M2N32 + 965BE machine here with Windows 8.1 and it is the fastest machine here for boot up (the rest are still on Windows 7). Has SSD. I can't see any reason to deviate from standard startup / shutdown process in Windows 8.


----------



## wa3pnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> nono Q-codes are a number for the actual system state, I mean disable the windows8 hybrid-hibernate.


That did the trick. Thank you very much.

RodeoGeorge


----------



## mrinfinit3

Update








God this is going to take HOURS to bleed out!
Anyway here are a few pics...Will take better ones once my wife "allows" me to use her camera


Yes; I installed LEDs into my GPUs



Not 100% complete yet... still waiting on my 3rd GPU +block as well as the rest of my chiller components.


----------



## gr8sho

That is a very nice, clean looking build you got there. Kudos.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> here
> 
> i cant go any higher than 3.8Ghz what i have tried with this chip
> 1.55V vcore wont help on me
> but every chip is different, someoone get [email protected], someone wont get it even if he use 1.55V
> 
> memories what i use, is 1333mhz 2x4gb 1.5V lowprofile kingston's
> what other you want know?


Memory is both single and pleural unless you are talking about memories of your past. It gets to me once in a while when people butcher the English language especially the "educated" media gurus on tv. Nothing personal, just for your information.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Memory is both single and pleural unless you are talking about memories of your past. It gets to me once in a while when people butcher the English language especially the "educated" media gurus on tv. Nothing personal, just for your information.


wtsyhsrt98456516898765468498498414065873236/

He's just learning English. I think we can give him a bit of a break. I believe it's spelled Plural.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> wtsyhsrt98456516898765468498498414065873236/
> 
> He's just learning English. I think we can give him a bit of a break. I believe it's spelled Plural.


I have no idea what we are talking about but that i know that english isn't my first language


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> wtsyhsrt98456516898765468498498414065873236/
> 
> He's just learning English. I think we can give him a bit of a break. I believe it's spelled Plural.


Yes , I know how to spell, it was a typo.


----------



## Paul17041993

what...?

memory works in parallel buses, DDR3 has 2 and GDDR5 has 4 for example (64bit and 128bit total respectively), so if you want to be technical, dual-channel memory is actually quad-channel in total, but due to x86-64 requiring 64bits the two channels in DDR3 are treated as one. Same for GDDR5 as graphics generally needs 128bits (4 floats).


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Yes , I know how to spell, it was a typo.


I figured that, I was being ironicle. LOL


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> I have no idea what we are talking about but that i know that english isn't my first language


Not to worry, your fine.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God this is going to take HOURS to bleed out!
> Anyway here are a few pics...Will take better ones once my wife "allows" me to use her camera
> 
> 
> Yes; I installed LEDs into my GPUs
> 
> 
> 
> Not 100% complete yet... still waiting on my 3rd GPU +block as well as the rest of my chiller components.


whoa dude...

dat rig... i seriously envy your rig (hahaha j/k)

you got a really nice setup... and i want that cooler master stacker...


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> whoa dude...
> 
> dat rig... i seriously envy your rig (hahaha j/k)
> 
> you got a really nice setup... and i want that cooler master stacker...


I love this Stacker bro, pretty much unlimited (modular) capabilities. I've currently got 4x 360mm rads (located in the 915's) and 1x 240mm rad (located in the front panel)
for a total of 15x 120mm fans and the thing is damned near dead silent.
Only thing is, when fully loaded and the liquid is added I swear it's pushing 100lbs+, but looks more like an "art piece" rather than a PC on my desk.


----------



## Mega Man

ill keep my CL case ~ tbh i hate the stackers looks i just do and i dont even know why !


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Hi everyone I have just got my new 8350 and the crosshair formula-z motherboard I have at this moment got it at stock speeds but I am getting three different readings of cpu monitoring software and I dont know which one is been correct two of them are very close that been the (HWmonitor, Corsair Link) where as the AIsuit says other wise I am running prime 95 to get max load I have taken a screen shot to show my findings If it helps I am using a H100I with RPM divider set on Four and the two fans running on quit mode as the fans are super loud on other settings
Hope you guys can help me with this


----------



## SgtHawker

EnjoyMuff, running more than one monitoring software package at a time causes misreads...try just one at a time, then compare.


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*
> 
> EnjoyMuff, running more than one monitoring software package at a time causes misreads...try just one at a time, then compare.


Thank you, I shall try doing that now.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Thank you, I shall try doing that now.


I would forget everything else and just run HWinfo64 as it seems to be the best for these CPU's and motherboards.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Hi everyone I have just got my new 8350 and the crosshair formula-z motherboard I have at this moment got it at stock speeds but I am getting three different readings of cpu monitoring software and I dont know which one is been correct two of them are very close that been the (HWmonitor, Corsair Link) where as the AIsuit says other wise I am running prime 95 to get max load I have taken a screen shot to show my findings If it helps I am using a H100I with RPM divider set on Four and the two fans running on quit mode as the fans are super loud on other settings
> Hope you guys can help me with this


aisuite is notoriously buggy on this board ( and saberkitty ) where as my RIVBE it is fine
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*
> 
> EnjoyMuff, running more than one monitoring software package at a time causes misreads...try just one at a time, then compare.


i never have had an issue with any but aisuite i use hwinfo + adia
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Thank you, I shall try doing that now.
> 
> 
> 
> I would forget everything else and just run HWinfo64 as it seems to be the best for these CPU's and motherboards.
Click to expand...

this !


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Hi everyone I have just got my new 8350 and the crosshair formula-z motherboard I have at this moment got it at stock speeds but I am getting three different readings of cpu monitoring software and I dont know which one is been correct two of them are very close that been the (HWmonitor, Corsair Link) where as the AIsuit says other wise I am running prime 95 to get max load I have taken a screen shot to show my findings If it helps I am using a H100I with RPM divider set on Four and the two fans running on quit mode as the fans are super loud on other settings


First off, Welcome to our little club.

Hopefully by now you've sorted out this issue with AISuite not playing nice with other children and it essentially needing to be banished.









I'm just noticing your H100i comments. If noise is a concern, there are other options even from Corsair for lower RPM static pressure fans, but I suspect you will find overclocking and pushing Vishera to its limits with your config limiting and frustrating.
CorsairLink allows for custom profile where you can spin the fans down to a quiet speed at idle and if you can manage to get cool 'n quiet working correctly, but crank them up to max if you are throwing a lot of heat like during a benchmarking run. I would never manually cap performance of the fans for fear of damaging the hardware.

Cheers


----------



## Devildog83

I just set my H100i to balanced and and deleted the link. It's still in balanced mode which spins up when needed to cool the CPU. It's never gone to max yet but I don't heat mine up very often and when I do it's in short bursts. The link gives ou the option for performance too which will speed up at even lower temps but for me balanced is fine and the lowest one is not enough.


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> First off, Welcome to our little club.
> 
> Hopefully by now you've sorted out this issue with AISuite not playing nice with other children and it essentially needing to be banished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just noticing your H100i comments. If noise is a concern, there are other options even from Corsair for lower RPM static pressure fans, but I suspect you will find overclocking and pushing Vishera to its limits with your config limiting and frustrating.
> CorsairLink allows for custom profile where you can spin the fans down to a quiet speed at idle and if you can manage to get cool 'n quiet working correctly, but crank them up to max if you are throwing a lot of heat like during a benchmarking run. I would never manually cap performance of the fans for fear of damaging the hardware.
> 
> Cheers


I Have more or less sorted it all out now, I have my fans set to balance and the pump on max as I still cannot hear the pump AI is still a mess Though As you say it should be banished as its doing more worse than good on my system aha.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> I Have more or less sorted it all out now, I have my fans set to balance and the pump on max as I still cannot hear the pump AI is still a mess Though As you say it should be banished as its doing more worse than good on my system aha.


The pump will always run at around 2200 or 2300 RPM,mine says 2242. It is not adjustable. Hope you see lower temps.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> I Have more or less sorted it all out now, I have my fans set to balance and the pump on max as I still cannot hear the pump AI is still a mess Though As you say it should be banished as its doing more worse than good on my system aha.


Uninstalling AISuite can be a bit tricky. Over on the ROG boards you should find info or google it. You can always readd later.

Remember the package or core temp is not offered by AISuite, and the actual reading you get from HWInfo is not reliable at idle since the value is not a sensor reading but derived from a calculation.

My system can handle 4.8GHz and stay below 60C.


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> The "sleep" issues I do not believe are unique to any machine, at least based on the number of people that confess to having them, including me.


Hi just some FYI - ASUS are aware of the problem and are looking into it. Seems to be affecting 9 series boards with BIOS versions later than 17xx.

Cheers.


----------



## Devildog83

I had to do a complete reinstall of Windows to get rid of AI suite.


----------



## zila

Actually, my 1602 bios has the sleep issue as well.


----------



## SgtHawker

I went back to 1503 to get my machine to come out of sleep properly with my memory @2400. Works like a charm.


----------



## shampoo911

the last bios is the one that has the least issues with sleep mode...


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I had to do a complete reinstall of Windows to get rid of AI suite.


Yeh it's bloatware of the wost kind, if by chance you ever install it again, use AI Suite II Patcher to get rid of it....









http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/AI_Suite_II_Patcher.zip


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> Hi just some FYI - ASUS are aware of the problem and are looking into it. Seems to be affecting 9 series boards with BIOS versions later than 17xx.
> 
> Cheers.


Sleep... is overrated.









Truth be told, the novelty of making it work once wore off. For instance, figuring out what stuff was waking the machine up on it's own was kinda fun.

But now I no longer miss using it.

And welcome.

Cheers.


----------



## zila

I tried bios 1901 and it just screwed up my machine. It wouldn't overclock well at all anymore. Performance of the machine dropped. And it wouldn't allow me to back out of that bios. So I had to put in a new bios chip. Be careful with that one.

1602 even though it has the sleep problem, otherwise performs very well. My machine is fast with it installed.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> Hi just some FYI - ASUS are aware of the problem and are looking into it. Seems to be affecting 9 series boards with BIOS versions later than 17xx.
> 
> Cheers.


my non-Z is still pumping without faults, so it must be either bad firmware on a specific unit on the board or something strange with the 2400 RAM pre-post check...


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> my non-Z is still pumping without faults, so it must be either bad firmware on a specific unit on the board or something strange with the 2400 RAM pre-post check...


It only happens on boards with 2400mhz ram installed that's why you haven't had any trouble. The problem is not POST, it's the S0 BIOS settings which aren't being restored when system comes out of S3.. There is also a similar known issue with AMD cards but that one is driver related.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> It only happens on boards with 2400mhz ram installed that's why you haven't had any trouble. The problem is not POST, it's the S0 BIOS settings which aren't being restored when system comes out of S3.. There is also a similar known issue with AMD cards but that one is driver related.


I'm not having any issues.......should i be?


----------



## Paul17041993

have we worked out if its linked to using DIMMS that are not on the support list? or have people with the problem tried reaally loose timings to see if it behaves differently? I'm half wondering if its more of a stability thing when it powers back up, though I'm not exactly sure what state the RAM enters in S3, if it stays on the OC settings or enters a lower clock and voltage level...

otherwise it must be a strange BIOS fault that it just doesn't resume correctly and looses the RAM settings and/or active data...


----------



## gr8sho

I can't recall what the change was that caused Sleep function to stop working, but from what I recall, the symptom I saw was the machine never actually reached sleep with the fans all still running, and no way to wake the machine up. Had to force a hard powerdown to get control back. Are you saying this is due to a BIOS issue and handling of specific memory type?

At one time when I was into more heavy benchmark work, I had all power management functions like CnQ disabled. It's possible when I re-enabled them, the problem surfaced.


----------



## X-Alt

My sleep issues reset the entire mobo settings to stock clocks, RAM SPHEED, etc. On BIOS 1701, I had 1503 and it worked just fine. Prob an issue with the ASUS chips on the board.


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I can't recall what the change was that caused Sleep function to stop working, but from what I recall, the symptom I saw was the machine never actually reached sleep with the fans all still running, and no way to wake the machine up. Had to force a hard powerdown to get control back. Are you saying this is due to a BIOS issue and handling of specific memory type?.


Not likely, it's prob just bad firmware like Paul mentioned above...I'm just speculating here but it does seem the likely cause..
Somebody may have have made a mistake while writing a BIOS update, and it just got carried over to new revisions lol.

There are 2 connected issues actually, a) system will not resume from S3 at 2400mhz, b) at speeds lower than 2400mhz system resumes but S0 Power State settings are lost.
Just wanted to pass on the fact that ASUS know about it....hopefully put some peoples mind at ease..lol


----------



## gr8sho

Actually it doesn't. It doesn't make me feel good that these issues being known as long as they have, don't warrant fixing by ASUS product engineering. I've also reported issues with 1600MHz RAM being unable to run at FSB=300MHZ that is clearly a corruption in BIOS.

Asus may have their reasons for not tending to them. The fact remains the issues are there, but don't directly impact mainline operation of the boards, so I suppose based on that *may never get fixed.* And by way of example they could say 2400MHz RAM is out of bounds, so use at your own risk.

If and when a new board is released, I'll just end up trading these defects for new ones.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I can't recall what the change was that caused Sleep function to stop working, but from what I recall, the symptom I saw was the machine never actually reached sleep with the fans all still running, and no way to wake the machine up. Had to force a hard powerdown to get control back. Are you saying this is due to a BIOS issue and handling of specific memory type?
> 
> At one time when I was into more heavy benchmark work, I had all power management functions like CnQ disabled. It's possible when I re-enabled them, the problem surfaced.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> My sleep issues reset the entire mobo settings to stock clocks, RAM SPHEED, etc. On BIOS 1701, I had 1503 and it worked just fine. Prob an issue with the ASUS chips on the board.


hmm, so if it resets everything then it must be something failing a state test and it has to flush the settings, if it starts to enter sleep but fails to power down and gets stuck (striking numlock is usually how I test if its locked), then something must be crashing, does the Qcode display actually say anything at these stages? or the ROG connect message reader even?

though I do remember at some stages I had a temperamental sleep issue on my board, it would all enter sleep fine but then resume itself half a minute later, pretty sure though that was just the intel lan being itself and twiddling with it in deviceman would stop it doing that, maby you could try disabling all the units in the BIOS (audio, lan, usb3.0, sata), leave only your basic stuff enabled and see what happens.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> hmm, so if it resets everything then it must be something failing a state test and it has to flush the settings, if it starts to enter sleep but fails to power down and gets stuck (striking numlock is usually how I test if its locked), then something must be crashing, does the Qcode display actually say anything at these stages? or the ROG connect message reader even?
> 
> though I do remember at some stages I had a temperamental sleep issue on my board, it would all enter sleep fine but then resume itself half a minute later, pretty sure though that was just the intel lan being itself and twiddling with it in deviceman would stop it doing that, maby you could try disabling all the units in the BIOS (audio, lan, usb3.0, sata), leave only your basic stuff enabled and see what happens.


Yeah, it cycles in the same setup as post, not a big deal tho.


----------



## SgtHawker

Immediately coming out of sleep required 2 settings on the Intel LAN being disabled to prevent that issue.

The coming out of sleep issue would give an AE Q-code and never turn on the display, with fans running etc., and no reaction to other input, mouse, keyboard etc. I had to hard reset to get operational again.

Reverting to lower clocks on memory was suggested on the ROG forum and that worked fine running my 2400 at 2133 or lower until I reverted to 1503 and now it works fine @2400.


----------



## gr8sho

From a troubleshooting perspective, this is very helpful. + 1.

It hadn't dawned on me running memory at 2400 would cause other areas of the system to not function. Would it make more sense to back the memory off to 2133 for other reasons? Sounds strange I know, but given all I've read about Vishera, I wonder if we're running the CPU/NB too hard. To counteract the effect, we could always lower the DRAM timings to offset the frequency change. Thoughts?


----------



## Skyddsskor

Finally



















The challenge is 2 NF200 chips are without heatsink.
Can somebody give me advice please??

It's confirmed that this ROG Xpander is compatible with Asus CHVF


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyddsskor*
> 
> Finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The challenge is 2 NF200 chips are without heatsink.
> Can somebody give me advice please??
> 
> It's confirmed that this ROG Xpander is compatible with Asus CHVF


dunno how how those chips get ...
looking forward to seeing whatever it is you have planned


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Skyddsskor*
> 
> Finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The challenge is 2 NF200 chips are without heatsink.
> Can somebody give me advice please??
> 
> It's confirmed that this ROG Xpander is compatible with Asus CHVF
> 
> 
> 
> dunno how how those chips get ...
> looking forward to seeing whatever it is you have planned
Click to expand...

you can just use a normal heatsink that mounts in those holes ! they were not special just low profile !

all it does is take the x16 and split it to x8 x8 so yea it is compatible !


----------



## X-Alt

MEGA MAN! NOW U MUS CAWM BACK WIT DEM HEN EFF TWO HUNDRED CHEEPS!


----------



## Skyddsskor

Mega Man, thanks for advice..
Gonna checks ppcs if they have those heatsinks..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> MEGA MAN! NOW U MUS CAWM BACK WIT DEM HEN EFF TWO HUNDRED CHEEPS!


huh? ill choose the english translation button for $200 alex !

i just got home ill take pics in a sec


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> huh?


English Translation: Make your wife mad, get a Xpander and go Quadfire with teh Z








Sell me your soul, we have Free Crosshair IV Extremes


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> MEGA MAN! NOW U MUS CAWM BACK WIT DEM HEN EFF TWO HUNDRED CHEEPS!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> huh?
> 
> 
> 
> English Translation: Make your wife mad, get a Xpander and go Quadfire with teh Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sell me your soul, we have Free Crosshair IV Extremes
Click to expand...

meh i wouldnt bother tbh i can just use the riser cable i have to do quadfire and have more pcie lanes !

( x16,x8,x8,x4 ) four more lanes !!!


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> meh i wouldnt bother tbh i can just use the riser cable i have to do quadfire and have more pcie lanes !
> 
> ( x16,x8,x8,x4 ) four more lanes !!!


You are cleaning loop soon,therefore change to CVF-Z and therefore sell soul to Taiwan


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> My sleep issues reset the entire mobo settings to stock clocks, RAM SPHEED, etc. On BIOS 1701, I had 1503 and it worked just fine. Prob an issue with the ASUS chips on the board.


That's exactly the same thing that happens with mine with 1602 bios.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> That's exactly the same thing that happens with mine with 1602 bios.


Hmmm.
BTW could you post a closeup on how your H220 plate is mounted on the bottom left VRM heatsink, thanks?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyddsskor*
> 
> Finally
> 
> The challenge is 2 NF200 chips are without heatsink.
> Can somebody give me advice please??
> 
> It's confirmed that this ROG Xpander is compatible with Asus CHVF


yea definitely don't run that without any heatsinks or the chips will fry straight away, that blower fan is actually there to provide airflow over the heatsinks that are supposed to be on them...


----------



## Skyddsskor

@Paul: I'm thinking to liquid cool those NF200s by using universal northbridge waterblock. Do you have idea what's under that fan??


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyddsskor*
> 
> @Paul: I'm thinking to liquid cool those NF200s by using universal northbridge waterblock. Do you have idea what's under that fan??


Pretty sure another set of NF200s?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyddsskor*
> 
> @Paul: I'm thinking to liquid cool those NF200s by using universal northbridge waterblock. Do you have idea what's under that fan??


plastic, its a blower, you can take it off if you want too, just be sure you have the two NF200s and the little VRMs cooled in some way, blower is there as when you stock it up with 4 cards the airflow gets restricted and passive ventilation is near impossible.


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Hmmm.
> BTW could you post a closeup on how your H220 plate is mounted on the bottom left VRM heatsink, thanks?


I had to file down the bracket on the lower left corner to make it fit. I think there is a similar picture somewhere where Bram shows the same thing on someone else's machine.


----------



## Skyddsskor

@X-Alt: There are only 2 NF200 chips w/o heat sink.

@Paul: Thanks bro for the advice. Takes close to one year to find this expander.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> 
> I had to file down the bracket on the lower left corner to make it fit. I think there is a similar picture somewhere where Bram shows the same thing on someone else's machine.


Did the same thing with a dremel, worked gr8. Problem is, my backplate is a bit funky and loose. How did you tighten the H220\ and can you snap a picture of your backplate?


----------



## X-Alt

My 1701 BIOS is corrupted, hangs at code 99. Time to flash a new one!


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Did the same thing with a dremel, worked gr8. Problem is, my backplate is a bit funky and loose. How did you tighten the H220\ and can you snap a picture of your backplate?


It must be hung on something because mine just bolted up perfectly and it's really snug.

I wouldn't use any of the new bios files higher than 1602. They all screw up my board. I hear good things about 1503 and I think I'm gonna flash to that.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> It must be hung on something because mine just bolted up perfectly and it's really snug.
> 
> I wouldn't use any of the new bios files higher than 1602. They all screw up my board. I hear good things about 1503 and I think I'm gonna flash to that.


I realized the springs go on top and not on teh bottom! I just flashed to 1901 thinking my BIOS was corrupted. Unfortunately that is not the case and my Matrix gave up\artifacted after the second boot, it is able to get into windows but its like friggen 8-bit graphics!


----------



## zila

Bios 1901 was the absolute worst on my machine. I could no longer overclock with it, voltages were erratic, memory timings were off. Overclocking with that bios showed absolutely no improvements in any benchmarks in fact it was worse than stock settings..................................and the worst thing that happened was that I could not back out of the bios. It gave me an error that went something like image older than current image and would stop in ez flash.

So I had to put in a new bios chip. It's a good idea to have a spare bios chip handy just in case.

Edit: before you flash in a new bios, make sure that you set to default settings or bad things could happen.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I realized the springs go on top and not on teh bottom! I just flashed to 1901 thinking my BIOS was corrupted. Unfortunately that is not the case and my Matrix gave up\artifacted after the second boot, it is able to get into windows but its like friggen 8-bit graphics!


why am I not surprised...

but at least ASUS has no reason to screw around with you if it clearly cannot operate correctly...


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Bios 1901 was the absolute worst on my machine. I could no longer overclock with it, voltages were erratic, memory timings were off. Overclocking with that bios showed absolutely no improvements in any benchmarks in fact it was worse than stock settings..................................and the worst thing that happened was that I could not back out of the bios. It gave me an error that went something like image older than current image and would stop in ez flash.
> 
> So I had to put in a new bios chip. It's a good idea to have a spare bios chip handy just in case.
> 
> Edit: before you flash in a new bios, make sure that you set to default settings or bad things could happen.


The CMOS had been cleared, if it screws up, I am gonna go straight back21602


----------



## zila

Gotcha.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> 
> I had to file down the bracket on the lower left corner to make it fit. I think there is a similar picture somewhere where Bram shows the same thing on someone else's machine.


It's much faster using a mini-hack saw blade rather than a file. That is what I used in the same place. You will also have problems with the dimm slot closest to cpu, it will be unusable due to interference with the receptacle for the tubing in that area. You have to use the 1st and 3rd dimm slots and forget about 2 and 4.


----------



## zila

I should re-phrase that, I actually used a grinding wheel on my power drill and ground it down. It took less than 60 seconds to shave it down.

Yup, it blocks that first ram slot too. But it works very well at cooling that beast.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> 
> I had to file down the bracket on the lower left corner to make it fit. I think there is a similar picture somewhere where Bram shows the same thing on someone else's machine.[/quote
> 
> It's much faster using a mini-hack saw blade rather than a file. That is what I used in the same place. You will also have problems with the dimm slot closest to cpu, it will be unusable due to interference with the receptacle for the tubing in that area. You have to use the 1st and 3rd dimm slots and forget about 2 and 4.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a friend use a big dremel and call it a day, oh warranty! I have room to insert RAM in the black slots on my Glacer, must be your tube angle..
Click to expand...


----------



## zila

The barb hangs right over the ram slot, no way around that.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I had a friend use a big dremel and call it a day, oh warranty! I have room to insert RAM in the black slots on my Glacer, must be your tube angle..


It is not the tube angle. It is the receptacle that the tube fits into.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> It is not the tube angle. It is the receptacle that the tube fits into.


On mine there is a slight gap you can fit it into. But you will have to remove one stick, and sneak it in thru the bottom of teh slots....


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> On mine there is a slight gap you can fit it into. But you will have to remove one stick, and sneak it in thru the bottom of teh slots....


I guess the Glacer is slightly modified from my H320 design.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I guess the Glacer is slightly modified from my H320 design.


Slightly indeed, the pump runs faster, has a different cover and has full swivel tubes on the top.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should re-phrase that, I actually used a grinding wheel on my power drill and ground it down. It took less than 60 seconds to shave it down.
> 
> Yup, it blocks that first ram slot too. But it works very well at cooling that beast.


couldn't the unit just be rotated like all other cpu blocks...?


----------



## zila

No, I'm afraid not. The mounting bracket won't match up when turned.


----------



## X-Alt

You can, but you have to completely rotate the AMD mounting bracket and thus have a tube crisis.


----------



## zila

No thanks.









It works just fine as is and I can't see myself going 4 dimm anyway. 2 dimms works good.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works just fine as is and I can't see myself going 4 dimm anyway. 2 dimms works good.


True dat, less stress on IMC=Moar OC fun


----------



## gr8sho

If you're not beating on your IMC until it screams for mercy, you're not trying hard enough.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> If you're not beating on your IMC until it screams for mercy, you're not trying hard enough.


YOU MONSTER!


----------



## zila

Laughing my ass off.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Laughing my ass off.


sounds dangerous...


----------



## aaroc

What memory specs do you recommend for using with an FX 8350? Currently I have Corsair Vengeance 1866 32GB (4x8GB). The ram is going to other PCs, so I have to buy new ram. Any Advice?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> 
> I had to file down the bracket on the lower left corner to make it fit. I think there is a similar picture somewhere where Bram shows the same thing on someone else's machine.
> 
> 
> 
> It's much faster using a mini-hack saw blade rather than a file. That is what I used in the same place. You will also have problems with the dimm slot closest to cpu, it will be unusable due to interference with the receptacle for the tubing in that area. You have to use the 1st and 3rd dimm slots and forget about 2 and 4.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> No, I'm afraid not. The mounting bracket won't match up when turned.


i did without any mods it was not the easiest thing to do but that plus mounting took less then 5 min my tubing is at top and bottom

nice thing is when the 220x come out no more issues ! i cant wait only reason i didnt buy the h320 !


----------



## zila

Really? Do you have a picture of it mounted like that? I couldn't figure how to get the screws to go in on a sideways mount.


----------



## Mega Man

iirc i just started both sides of the screws then tightened them






best i can get atm

used my phone for ease. gonna try to take that pc apart soon and will take better pics

come to think of it i may of turned the brackets around idr tbh

please forgive the mess once i get my res back i will be ordering a custom res for my wife and going full custom i already have everything else just need the res

also to note it has been running like a champ since day one !!


----------



## zila

No apologies necessary, it's lookin' good. Thank you for taking the time to take the pics, I really appreciate it. The next time I change my t.i.m. I'm gonna give that a try.


----------



## Mega Man

heh i shoulda done it earlier but wife is about to leave me for chine on business and want to spend as much time with her as i can


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> iirc i just started both sides of the screws then tightened them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best i can get atm
> 
> used my phone for ease. gonna try to take that pc apart soon and will take better pics
> 
> come to think of it i may of turned the brackets around idr tbh
> 
> please forgive the mess once i get my res back i will be ordering a custom res for my wife and going full custom i already have everything else just need the res
> 
> also to note it has been running like a champ since day one !!


and I thought mine was messy... should try to sleeve that pump cable if you can


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> and I thought mine was messy... should try to sleeve that pump cable if you can


meh i am just waiting for me to go full watercooling and this will go into one of my two htpc


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> meh i am just waiting for me to go full watercooling and this will go into one of my two htpc


Waiting for that build log!!!


----------



## zila

I'm pretty happy with it so far. Even with high ambient temps in here it's doing an okay job of cooling this beast. This is my 24/7 setting.




Edit: I absolutely love this motherboard. See all these settings.............my extreme9 blew up







while trying to run the exact same settings and it didn't run anywhere near as cool as this. This board is awesome.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> What memory specs do you recommend for using with an FX 8350? Currently I have Corsair Vengeance 1866 32GB (4x8GB). The ram is going to other PCs, so I have to buy new ram. Any Advice?


I don't think this went answered, so I'll offer my $0.02.

G.Skills TridentX 8GBx2 at 2400MHz speed or 2133 seem to work very well. I made my decision based on the fact I already owned Snipers and several respected people in this thread had already done the legwork to experiment and share results. No complaints here.


----------



## Paul17041993

trident X, 2400 2*8GB seem to be the best currently.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> I'm pretty happy with it so far. Even with high ambient temps in here it's doing an okay job of cooling this beast. This is my 24/7 setting.
> 
> Edit: I absolutely love this motherboard. See all these settings.............my extreme9 blew up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while trying to run the exact same settings and it didn't run anywhere near as cool as this. This board is awesome.


I think you have a bit more headroom there. 4.8 should be within easy reach. Of course Vcore takes a steep curve upward when you venture here and beyond, so caveat emptor.
You can also try pushing the IMC up to about 2700MHz give or take and FSB to 300MHz.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> trident X, 2400 2*8GB seem to be the best currently.


Doh! That's what I meant...


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I think you a bit more headroom there. 4.8 should be within easy reach. Of course Vcore takes a steep curve upward when you venture here and beyond, so caveat emptor.
> You can also try pushing the IMC up to about 2700MHz give or take and FSB to 300MHz.


Yup, already been there. I just chose to stay here because it's really nice and cool and the rig is snappy. Lots of headroom left I know.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I think you have a bit more headroom there. 4.8 should be within easy reach. Of course Vcore takes a steep curve upward when you venture here and beyond, so caveat emptor.
> You can also try pushing the IMC up to about 2700MHz give or take and FSB to 300MHz.


i dont it takes a ton of volts for cpu/nb, some get it easy i can tell you i didnt


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dont it takes a ton of volts for cpu/nb, some get it easy i can tell you i didnt


My experience with the IMC is that no amount of volts will cure "the wall" problem. When you hit it, you hit it. So agree.









My comment of tons of volts was for the CPU core itself.


----------



## vedaire

Hey Guys

It's been a very long time since I have been around mainly due to the fact that in feb/mar of last year I suffered 4 herniated discs in the L1-L5 region of my lower back which put me totally out of work and pretty much everything else hopefully I can start getting on here more and try to get through all my emails and get people added or removed from the list. though it'll take me a good bit to do that and try to get other things sorted out as well just glad to see people are still around


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> Hey Guys
> 
> It's been a very long time since I have been around mainly due to the fact that in feb/mar of last year I suffered 4 herniated discs in the L1-L5 region of my lower back which put me totally out of work and pretty much everything else hopefully I can start getting on here more and try to get through all my emails and get people added or removed from the list. though it'll take me a good bit to do that and try to get other things sorted out as well just glad to see people are still around


Welcome back









Take your time, no great rush


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> Hey Guys
> 
> It's been a very long time since I have been around mainly due to the fact that in feb/mar of last year I suffered 4 herniated discs in the L1-L5 region of my lower back which put me totally out of work and pretty much everything else hopefully I can start getting on here more and try to get through all my emails and get people added or removed from the list. though it'll take me a good bit to do that and try to get other things sorted out as well just glad to see people are still around


first read that as "hibernated disks"







too much computer to the mind...

but yea hope things improve for you








spinal injuries can be some of the worst to have to live with...


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> Hey Guys
> 
> It's been a very long time since I have been around mainly due to the fact that in feb/mar of last year I suffered 4 herniated discs in the L1-L5 region of my lower back which put me totally out of work and pretty much everything else hopefully I can start getting on here more and try to get through all my emails and get people added or removed from the list. though it'll take me a good bit to do that and try to get other things sorted out as well just glad to see people are still around


Vedaire, Vedaire, Where have I seen that name before. Oh yes, the Thread starter!









I'm very sorry to hear about your back troubles, from a fellow back pain sufferer.

Welcome back!


----------



## ihatelolcats

guys im still struggling with random mouse stutter / freezing with win 8.1. it reminds me of what happens when you try to access a disk that's "turned off" where you lose input for a second
i disabled usb3 and all the legacy usb options, disabled all power saving options, disabled all monitoring, set ram to default speeds. i tried reducing the polling rate to 125hz with logitech software
is there a driver i can install or something...this is horrible


----------



## gr8sho

Do you see anything in Event Viewer? Focus on the Errors section.

I have to say I never cared for that Samsung crap (DRAM).









Short of that, you may need to strip the machine down to minimal complement of hardware and boot into it to see if the stuttering is still there.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> guys im still struggling with random mouse stutter / freezing with win 8.1. it reminds me of what happens when you try to access a disk that's "turned off" where you lose input for a second
> i disabled usb3 and all the legacy usb options, disabled all power saving options, disabled all monitoring, set ram to default speeds. i tried reducing the polling rate to 125hz with logitech software
> is there a driver i can install or something...this is horrible


does it happen to only the mouse? and have you tried other mice? I can only assume its either the mouse or mouse drivers themselves, or some antivirus or similar program...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> guys im still struggling with random mouse stutter / freezing with win 8.1. it reminds me of what happens when you try to access a disk that's "turned off" where you lose input for a second
> i disabled usb3 and all the legacy usb options, disabled all power saving options, disabled all monitoring, set ram to default speeds. i tried reducing the polling rate to 125hz with logitech software
> is there a driver i can install or something...this is horrible


It happened to me too, had to go with a different mouse, coolermaster inferno. No problems since


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> guys im still struggling with random mouse stutter / freezing with win 8.1. it reminds me of what happens when you try to access a disk that's "turned off" where you lose input for a second
> i disabled usb3 and all the legacy usb options, disabled all power saving options, disabled all monitoring, set ram to default speeds. i tried reducing the polling rate to 125hz with logitech software
> is there a driver i can install or something...this is horrible


Don't know if this is your problem, but worth a look.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> Hey Guys
> 
> It's been a very long time since I have been around mainly due to the fact that in feb/mar of last year I suffered 4 herniated discs in the L1-L5 region of my lower back which put me totally out of work and pretty much everything else hopefully I can start getting on here more and try to get through all my emails and get people added or removed from the list. though it'll take me a good bit to do that and try to get other things sorted out as well just glad to see people are still around


Whatever you do, do NOT get the discectomy surgery... L1-5 blew on me back in 07'...lost use of my left leg after deciding to continue to work (was a Jr High Science teacher). Had the surgery and am now crippled for life (wheelchair) left with 30% use of my left leg and enough meds to kill a large horse. (no joke-am @ the federal limit for opiates). If they try to push the surgery (ever) tell them you want to wait for the FDA to approve "multi-layer lumbar synthetic disc replacement". It's rite around the corner as they have already approved "multi-layer" in the neck. This is, of course, if your in the USA. In the UK + Germany this is a common surgery.

I did not have the knowledge nor choice back then as my only 2 options were to;
A: leave my left leg paralyzed
or
B: Live in pain for the rest of my life with a "possibility" of getting my leg back.

If you ever wanna talk meds...or discuss my exp. with this feel free to drop me a pm anytime bud.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Don't know if this is your problem, but worth a look.


huh, ironically my razer orochi has been working mostly fine with 500Hz polling, though at the same time the mouse has its own sensor bug that leaves me to shove a cotton stick into it to cause it to reset itself and stop jittering while not in motion, meaning to get a corsair set to replace what razer couldn't supply...

so @ihatelolcats I must assume you're suffering from a driver bug, don't even know how a mobo can really cause a mouse to act up anyway unless its a very serious fault in the mobo or mouse...


----------



## gr8sho

What's bothersome about this issue is that I have to upgrade to 8.1, but am now concerned.

And yet, here I have two machines on 8.1 with Razer Hex Naga mice with no problems....


----------



## ihatelolcats

good advice everybody, thank you...
i tried lowering the polling rate
i dont think logitech even has mouse drivers, just their software. i just have windows usb driver
im wondering if its a disk problem of some kind

i guess ill find another mouse to try...


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> What's bothersome about this issue is that I have to upgrade to 8.1, but am now concerned.
> 
> And yet, here I have two machines on 8.1 with Razer Hex Naga mice with no problems....


without logitech devices, you should be fine, otherwise you use said devices without any of their drivers,
logitech don't seem any better then razor nowadays really...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> good advice everybody, thank you...
> i tried lowering the polling rate
> i dont think logitech even has mouse drivers, just their software. i just have windows usb driver
> im wondering if its a disk problem of some kind
> 
> i guess ill find another mouse to try...


Just to be clear, in my case i was on windows 7 hp 64 bit when having the issue.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> good advice everybody, thank you...
> i tried lowering the polling rate
> i dont think logitech even has mouse drivers, just their software. i just have windows usb driver
> im wondering if its a disk problem of some kind
> 
> i guess ill find another mouse to try...


For the life of my I can't understand why M$ would force you off a well known brand name like Logitech. The suggestions in the forum post didn't offer a solution?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> without logitech devices, you should be fine, otherwise you use said devices without any of their drivers,
> logitech don't seem any better then razor nowadays really...


I guess. A bit unsettling really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just to be clear, in my case i was on windows 7 hp 64 bit when having the issue.


My G9X seems okay for the most part in 7. The occasional LMB skip happens. This might be a physical onset of wearout issue though.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i dont think logitech even has mouse drivers, just their software. i just have windows usb driver
> im wondering if its a disk problem of some kind


I think you're correct about the mouse drivers. I don't remember any being installed with their software package.

Am I correct you see AMD's USB Filter driver installed as part of Catalyst package?

Of course, it may not be a bad idea to contact Logitech directly to see if they have a solution for you.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i dont think logitech even has mouse drivers, just their software. i just have windows usb driver
> im wondering if its a disk problem of some kind
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're correct about the mouse drivers. I don't remember any being installed with their software package.
> 
> Am I correct you see AMD's USB Filter driver installed as part of Catalyst package?
> 
> Of course, it may not be a bad idea to contact Logitech directly to see if they have a solution for you.
Click to expand...

actually no. i remember it used to be


----------



## gr8sho

Then may I suggest you investigate that further. My system doesn't work at all without their USB Filter driver.


----------



## ihatelolcats

ok, had to use 13.12 drivers to get the usb filter installed. also reinstalled logitech software and it added its own mouse driver. hopefully this fixes it. thanks for help


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I think you're correct about the mouse drivers. I don't remember any being installed with their software package.
> 
> Am I correct you see AMD's USB Filter driver installed as part of Catalyst package?
> 
> Of course, it may not be a bad idea to contact Logitech directly to see if they have a solution for you.


the usb filter doesn't exist as far as I can tell for 8/8.1, or at least by now its just included in windows itself, when I installed 8 _all_ the drivers were already installed from windows, even my 7970 had AMD drivers, just without CCC.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> guys im still struggling with random mouse stutter / freezing with win 8.1. it reminds me of what happens when you try to access a disk that's "turned off" where you lose input for a second
> i disabled usb3 and all the legacy usb options, disabled all power saving options, disabled all monitoring, set ram to default speeds. i tried reducing the polling rate to 125hz with logitech software
> is there a driver i can install or something...this is horrible


It is the logitech software that is causing this. Uninstall it and just use the standard mouse drivers. I had such problems with my G9X mouse.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> It is the logitech software that is causing this. Uninstall it and just use the standard mouse drivers. I had such problems with my G9X mouse.


Using a G9x atm with the LGS software, have been for about 18 Months or so, no issues to report on my end.

LGS and Afterburner don't like each other though, opening the LG Software while AB is active causes it to open a derped out black screen and a split screen.....weird but closing LGS and re-opening it works.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Using a G9x atm with the LGS software, have been for about 18 Months or so, no issues to report on my end.
> 
> LGS and Afterburner don't like each other though, opening the LG Software while AB is active causes it to open a derped out black screen and a split screen.....weird but closing LGS and re-opening it works.


That is your experience. If he deletes the software his problem will stop.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> the usb filter doesn't exist as far as I can tell for 8/8.1, or at least by now its just included in windows itself, when I installed 8 _all_ the drivers were already installed from windows, even my 7970 had AMD drivers, just without CCC.


I understand the base OS may include hardware drivers, or at least give you direct access to them, and if you're not going to update the drivers manually yourself, you can rely on Microsoft apparently to ship drivers for major hardware components, which is certainly nice to have. IIRC, even Windows 7 will detect these cards and offer a baseline version of drivers.

The AMD USB Filter driver was an item that seemed like an innocent addition with Catalyst installs. Until you try to uninstall it and you're left with no working mouse or keyboard. I haven't done any research to find out why this happens. Obviously USB input devices work when you do a fresh OS install, but once this USB Filter driver gets on the machine, it seemingly has to stay there forever.

All this is specific to Windows 7 and I haven't experimented in any significant amount of time on my Crosshair machine with Windows 8.1. I can only say that when did testing using 8.0 initial releases, I had no issues with my G9X. But judging from the Logitech forum post I referenced, the symptoms people are reporting started with 8.1,


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Using a G9x atm with the LGS software, have been for about 18 Months or so, no issues to report on my end.
> 
> LGS and Afterburner don't like each other though, opening the LG Software while AB is active causes it to open a derped out black screen and a split screen.....weird but closing LGS and re-opening it works.


Fascinating all these different experiences. I have the same exact setup, and absolutely no issues at all. HWINFO64 and MSIA are essentially active all the time on my machine.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Fascinating all these different experiences. I have the same exact setup, and absolutely no issues at all. HWINFO64 and MSIA are essentially active all the time on my machine.


I have HWiNFO and AB running at the same time.....the iNFO app for my G19 is a little weird, the AB one works great though.

Anyways, time for mantle testing!!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Until you try to uninstall it and you're left with no working mouse or keyboard. I haven't done any research to find out why this happens. Obviously USB input devices work when you do a fresh OS install, but once this USB Filter driver gets on the machine, it seemingly has to stay there forever.


yea thats a bit of a windows bug, but I could always uninstall and reinstall it without issues, using a PS/2 keyboard and/or mouse can help too.

if for whatever reason windows doesnt re-install the standard usb drivers, go to deviceman > "scan for hardware changes" > if that doesn't fix them; go to the usb controllers and uninstall > scan again.


----------



## gr8sho

I may have done something let's say similar but instead of using anything from Windows, I think my solution was to reinstall Catalyst drivers. Also, I only have one PS/2 port, and so I couldn't use both the mouse and the keyboard at the same time. Needless to say it was a very upsetting and time consuming experience to get the machine operative again.


----------



## ihatelolcats

another question about usb. why are some of the USB2.0 ports black and some red? it isnt mentioned in the manual as far as i can tell


----------



## gr8sho

I can't vouch for this, but since I wondered as well, and none of the testing ever yielded any conclusive results, I went searching to see what was written about the topic. The most plausible explanation is found in this thread, just scroll down a bit. Why Asus wouldn't say this in their owner's manual is strange, but maybe it's some secret industry standard we're all supposed to know about.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> another question about usb. why are some of the USB2.0 ports black and some red? it isnt mentioned in the manual as far as i can tell


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I can't vouch for this, but since I wondered as well, and none of the testing ever yielded any conclusive results, I went searching to see what was written about the topic. The most plausible explanation is found in this thread, just scroll down a bit. Why Asus wouldn't say this in their owner's manual is strange, but maybe it's some secret industry standard we're all supposed to know about.


I'm just gonna go with: they wanted to continue the Red/Black colour scheme.

Only thing i can think of


----------



## ihatelolcats

oh ok. maybe they are the USB "fast charge" ports then. i have that disabled


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> another question about usb. why are some of the USB2.0 ports black and some red? it isnt mentioned in the manual as far as i can tell


Did you have success with isolating the problem with your Logitech mouse? I think red usb ports are usually for bios flashback .


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm just gonna go with: they wanted to continue the Red/Black colour scheme.
> 
> Only thing i can think of


This is actually mentioned. If you look at the I/O panel, the eSata port is that same color, and someone surmised it was easier to manufacture those connectors using the same plastic mold.

Lenovo laptops use yellow USB plastic to denote these ports can deliver power for charging when the machine is turned off. But at least I know that.

I could never prove the red ports were any better at charging my iphone, so I got nuthin'.


----------



## Mega Man

pretty sure it is only usb 3.0 for fast charging,


----------



## gr8sho

That was my understanding as well.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> another question about usb. why are some of the USB2.0 ports black and some red? it isnt mentioned in the manual as far as i can tell


no reason, its just the plastic mold for the eSATA, sometimes they're green or yellow.


----------



## SgtHawker

My eSATA green connectors were powered 3Gb/s.

My eSATA red connectors are 6Gb/s.

Maybe it is color/speed standard.

And the USB mounted with the 6Gb/s just match due to being the same connector.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i think i may have solved my mouse lagging problem. i opened resmon and noticed the mouse skip seemed to coincide with a spike in SSD activity. i looked at device manager and the ahci driver was windows default dated 2006. i manually installed the ahci drivers from 13-12_win7_win8_32-64_sb package and it seems to have fixed it. these drivers arent in the newest ati beta. had to get from here http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%208%20-%2064#

sincere thanks to all who offered suggestions and help on this


----------



## gr8sho

For AMD, I would by choice use their drivers and not default ones from Microsoft. I suppose in general I want to keep drivers up to date. Might be worth checking the drivers for all your hardware since you now know about this specific AHCI incident.

Lastly, the latest Catalyst packages seem to also include storage drivers too. This works very well for Windows 7, but I can't say for sure about 8.1, If AMD explicitly states the drivers are for 8.1, then I would use them.

Good job catching the problem!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i think i may have solved my mouse lagging problem. i opened resmon and noticed the mouse skip seemed to coincide with a spike in SSD activity. i looked at device manager and the ahci driver was windows default dated 2006. i manually installed the ahci drivers from 13-12_win7_win8_32-64_sb package and it seems to have fixed it. these drivers arent in the newest ati beta. had to get from here http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%208%20-%2064#
> 
> sincere thanks to all who offered suggestions and help on this


sounds odd, was this the extra controller/s or the AMD SB controller?

my case, the SB controller is in RAID with my two arrays + 2 ports left for hot-swapping (RAID works nicely as AHCI still), the extra controller for the eSATA and extra internal port tends to be "asleep" as I rarely use it, it has a 2006 MS driver and to use it just involves me doing "scan for hardware..." in deviceman after plugging a drive in, unplugging the drive doesn't need this though.


----------



## gr8sho

Did you encounter any difficulties creating the initial RAID array under Windows 8? Any pitfalls to be aware of...


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Did you encounter any difficulties creating the initial RAID array under Windows 8? Any pitfalls to be aware of...


mine is in legacy BIOS only, so OS independent, I never got to try the UEFI mode as there was no interface I could use to set it up, god forbid why you have something there that you cant use...

though looking about that topic now, doesn't look like UEFI RAID works on 8 at all...


----------



## ihatelolcats

i dont think im using asmedia ports so it is the amd sb controller.
i hate uefi is there a way to use a legacy bios on my board?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i dont think im using asmedia ports so it is the amd sb controller.
> i hate uefi is there a way to use a legacy bios on my board?


i think... that by default... on desktop pc's, uefi mode is not fully achievable... at least on my experience, i tried to enable all my components on uefi mode and to do that, i had to modify my gpu's bios (actually almost burned them)... neither my ssd nor my gpu's were able to "get uefi"... so by default, my pc is legacy... i dont remember right now how to check that on windows...

EDIT: i was wrong, im uefi right now... dont know why or how... run this tool: msinfo32 and you can check if your uefi or legacy...

im pretty sure that one of the mobo's options, will let you be uefi or legacy...


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Im really wanting to upgrade my CH IV Extreme, to a CH V F-Z.. But not wanting to spend 200 or more on that upgrade since im going to do an intel build at the end of the year.. But i saw this, and am thinking of taking the chance that I might be able to fix the problem.. Or should i wait and find a "good" used one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=331141095221&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Im really wanting to upgrade my CH IV Extreme, to a CH V F-Z.. But not wanting to spend 200 or more on that upgrade since im going to do an intel build at the end of the year.. But i saw this, and am thinking of taking the chance that I might be able to fix the problem.. Or should i wait and find a "good" used one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=331141095221&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


you could probably get a CHV original for about $125 and sell your old board for $100. that would be a nice value upgrade i think. unless you want some gimmick er i mean feature, that the Z board has


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> you could probably get a CHV original for about $125 and sell your old board for $100. that would be a nice value upgrade i think. unless you want some gimmick er i mean feature, that the Z board has


Gonna keep the boardfor my 1055t and oc it till itblows up. I want this board cause i know that the 2400mhz ram ibought a year ago should work in it. It doesnt work on my ch4. Not sure if itd work in the first version of ch5.


----------



## 033Y5

hello to everyone
quick question what would be the best bios for a phenom ii 1045t
can i just use the most recent


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> hello to everyone
> quick question what would be the best bios for a phenom ii 1045t
> can i just use the most recent


i would say that, use stock bios, but i have used never than stock, i'm not sure is taht anymore late's one, when i updated it on december...

allright, i use myself 1801, nevest is 1901 if

and my cpu is phenom II [email protected]


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Gonna keep the boardfor my 1055t and oc it till itblows up. I want this board cause i know that the 2400mhz ram ibought a year ago should work in it. It doesnt work on my ch4. Not sure if itd work in the first version of ch5.


I'm running it.

Funny though as I'm apparently out of bounds as the product only officially states 2133(OC) versus the Z board officially supporting 2400(OC).

There are some other quirks to consider in case you are unaware purely from a spec sheet perspective in that the IMC in FX8350 for instance is only rated to run at 1866MHz. But that doesn't stop us from the board hard.

Either way you'll be fine.


----------



## gr8sho

Does anyone have the diskspace size of a Windows 7 64bit fresh install with all Microsoft updates applied and latest drivers applied?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Does anyone have the diskspace size of a Windows 7 64bit fresh install with all Microsoft updates applied and latest drivers applied?


20-30GB, including minimum required cache/page space


----------



## gr8sho

Okay, I think I can get mine down close to 30GB. I'm planning to back up this image before the plunge... Thanks.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Okay, I think I can get mine down close to 30GB. I'm planning to back up this image before the plunge... Thanks.


If you are successful, could you please post a "complete" write up bud?
I have tried on numerous occasions to successfully complete a proper raid. Only to come up "unstable". I have completed a Raid 0 OS drive, only to end up with disk errors and blue screens just days after completion. (and YOU know my hardware/software knowledge lvl







)
BUT! I'm willing to give it the ol' 7th try before retiring this system lol


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> If you are successful, could you please post a "complete" write up bud?
> I have tried on numerous occasions to successfully complete a proper raid. Only to come up "unstable". I have completed a Raid 0 OS drive, only to end up with disk errors and blue screens just days after completion. (and YOU know my hardware/software knowledge lvl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> BUT! I'm willing to give it the ol' 7th try before retiring this system lol


SATA cables, if your drives suddenly get errors try re-seating the cables and see if they work again.

Ive found the crosshairV has a little issue with cables coming loose if there's enough heat, fortunately the latest batch of 8 clipless cables I got from MSY have turned out perfect and haven't failed like the other ~3-4 batches I got from various brands, one was the ASUS ones...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> If you are successful, could you please post a "complete" write up bud?
> I have tried on numerous occasions to successfully complete a proper raid. Only to come up "unstable". I have completed a Raid 0 OS drive, only to end up with disk errors and blue screens just days after completion. (and YOU know my hardware/software knowledge lvl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> BUT! I'm willing to give it the ol' 7th try before retiring this system lol


Oh, where to begin...

Most of us are aware of the bloating effect Windows suffers from. Once you install something, it's difficult to put the OS in the exact same state it was in before something like a driver or a program gets installed. I've found a few utilities to help me slim down my current Windows 7 image. My intent is to test a backup and restore procedure using Paragon Drivecopy. The procedure will be destructive in that I intend to do a secure erase of both SSDs and rebuild the RAID 0 array using Legacy ROM, and then to restore the image. I had done something like this before when I converted my original SSD image to RAID 0. Obviously that was a little more involved.

Assuming the procedure will be successful, I plan to upgrade the restored image to Windows 8.1. I'm further assuming that the latest Catalyst drivers will upgrade whatever is there from Microsoft. Unsure about the rest of the hardware on the Crosshair V like the Realtek chipset. If something newer is available, I may grab it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> If you are successful, could you please post a "complete" write up bud?
> I have tried on numerous occasions to successfully complete a proper raid. Only to come up "unstable". I have completed a Raid 0 OS drive, only to end up with disk errors and blue screens just days after completion. (and YOU know my hardware/software knowledge lvl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> BUT! I'm willing to give it the ol' 7th try before retiring this system lol
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, where to begin...
> 
> Most of us are aware of the bloating effect Windows suffers from. Once you install something, it's difficult to put the OS in the exact same state it was in before something like a driver or a program gets installed. I've found a few utilities to help me slim down my current Windows 7 image. My intent is to test a backup and restore procedure using Paragon Drivecopy. The procedure will be destructive in that I intend to do a secure erase of both SSDs and rebuild the RAID 0 array using Legacy ROM, and then to restore the image. I had done something like this before when I converted my original SSD image to RAID 0. Obviously that was a little more involved.
> 
> Assuming the procedure will be successful, I plan to upgrade the restored image to Windows 8.1. I'm further assuming that the latest Catalyst drivers will upgrade whatever is there from Microsoft. Unsure about the rest of the hardware on the Crosshair V like the Realtek chipset. If something newer is available, I may grab it.
Click to expand...

I surely wish we had an alternative that was as easy to use as windows. I'm just not savy enough to make the linux distro's work for me as well







.


----------



## Mega Man

me either


----------



## X-Alt

I wish I could run Ubuntu easily, but I cannot easily transition..


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> SATA cables, if your drives suddenly get errors try re-seating the cables and see if they work again.
> 
> Ive found the crosshairV has a little issue with cables coming loose if there's enough heat, fortunately the latest batch of 8 clipless cables I got from MSY have turned out perfect and haven't failed like the other ~3-4 batches I got from various brands, one was the ASUS ones...


Can you please rpovide a link for the sata cables you describe? Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## gr8sho

The SATA cables that come with our boards have a clip retention mechanism.

There are two things that come to mind when it comes to SSDs, and mine are OCZ that use the infamous Sandforce II controller, I try to make sure I'm running the latest available firmware.

The second would be to make sure the proper RAID drivers are installed. There are also some settings in the AMD RAID Utility to take care of, and I believe a setting in device manager of Windows for write cache. These are mostly to maximize performance though and shouldn't have anything to do with blue screening or disk errors.

As I have no experience with RAID on Windows 8, I can't say for sure these points still hold.


----------



## gr8sho

FWIW, I had a chance to play with a fresh install of Windows 7 Pro and it started with 33GB. Since this is a corporate image, there may be 2 or so GB of junk. Also, I haven't scrubbed out obsolete updates like Service Pack 1 backup files so I can see the image would be less than 30GB.

After installing 80 updates, the size ballooned to over 36GB. I suspect system restore function is getting in the way and I haven't shut that off yet.

If you want a clean and trim install, you sure have to work at it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm running it.
> 
> Funny though as I'm apparently out of bounds as the product only officially states 2133(OC) versus the Z board officially supporting 2400(OC).
> 
> There are some other quirks to consider in case you are unaware purely from a spec sheet perspective in that the IMC in FX8350 for instance is only rated to run at 1866MHz. But that doesn't stop us from the board hard.
> 
> Either way you'll be fine.


You aren't the only one, I'm running 2400Mhz ram on the CVF. pretty sure Paul is as well actually.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm running it.
> 
> Funny though as I'm apparently out of bounds as the product only officially states 2133(OC) versus the Z board officially supporting 2400(OC).
> 
> There are some other quirks to consider in case you are unaware purely from a spec sheet perspective in that the IMC in FX8350 for instance is only rated to run at 1866MHz. But that doesn't stop us from the board hard.
> 
> Either way you'll be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't the only one, I'm running 2400Mhz ram on the CVF. pretty sure Paul is as well actually.
Click to expand...

Why stop at 2400? http://valid.canardpc.com/2820780







1.65 volts on ram , 1.4 v on CPU/NB not stable , but I can run 2600 stable at 1.45 cpu/nb volts lsightly looser timings - it adds heat though.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Why stop at 2400? http://valid.canardpc.com/2820780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.65 volts on ram , 1.4 v on CPU/NB not stable , but I can run 2600 stable at 1.45 cpu/nb volts lsightly looser timings - it adds heat though.


Nice









I've been up to 2500 before but i'm yet to try 2600, my ram is 1.65v stock


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Why stop at 2400? http://valid.canardpc.com/2820780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.65 volts on ram , 1.4 v on CPU/NB not stable , but I can run 2600 stable at 1.45 cpu/nb volts lsightly looser timings - it adds heat though.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been up to 2500 before but i'm yet to try 2600, my ram is 1.65v stock
Click to expand...

There isn't a lot to be gained from it to be honest, just kind of fun to see those high speeds, so much easier with the Vishera than thuban or deneb.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> There isn't a lot to be gained from it to be honest, just kind of fun to see those high speeds, so much easier with the Vishera than thuban or deneb.


Every little bit counts in the benchmarks









But real world usage would be pointless yeah.

I never had a Thuban, skipped it from my Ph II 940 and went straight to a Zambezi chip, Hindsight is a wonderful thing is it not?


----------



## vedaire

ok little update here now at I'm back I'm finally getting the backlog of pm gone through and getting people added to the club list


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> ok little update here now at I'm back I'm finally getting the backlog of ps gone through and getting people added to the club list


Take your time, we ain't going anywhere


----------



## vedaire

just a long process I got almost 2 years worth of backlog to clean out and since I can only do bout 15-30minutes a day of this its kinda rough.
Plus I'm makking plans for a new build when my disability comes through since I'll have close to 2 years worth of backpay.
Can we Say MASSIVE SYSTEM small hint it will contain the words CaseLabs and MAGNUM TX10-D and pedestal.

yaaa little update I only have 11 people left to add to the op. I woulda finished but cpu-z site told me I accessed it to many times think it thought I was spamming or something. ahh well I can finish tomorrow in no time and on that note. I little celebration is in order next hint on new build it involves.
an ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z and a ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> just a long process I got almost 2 years worth of backlog to clean out and since I can only do bout 15-30minutes a day of this its kinda rough.
> Plus I'm makking plans for a new build when my disability comes through since I'll have close to 2 years worth of backpay.
> Can we Say MASSIVE SYSTEM small hint it will contain the words CaseLabs and MAGNUM TX10-D and pedestal.
> 
> yaaa little update I only have 11 people left to add to the op. I woulda finished but cpu-z site told me I accessed it to many times think it thought I was spamming or something. ahh well I can finish tomorrow in no time and on that note. I little celebration is in order next hint on new build it involves.
> an ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z and a ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition.


i have those and am workign up a tx10-d too lol


----------



## Antykain

Heyas.. welp, finally pulled the trigger on a FX-8350. Upgrading from a Phenom II 965, which has served me very well over the past few years. Looking forward to seeing what I can get out of the 8350 under water.

Now, I've heard in the past about the CHV boards, the first release ones, some having an issue with the BIOS chip. I did order a new updated BIOS chip to be on the safe side, but just curious as to whether or not all of the early CHV boards were effected but not properly working with the FX cpu's, like the 8350 I have on the way. My board does have the 0404 on the sticker next to the 24-pin connector. And I am updated with the 1703 BIOS. Is there a chance I will not need the new updated BIOS chip when I get it? I did want to cover all the bases just in case I do have an issue with this and ordered the BIOS chip at the same time.

Thanks for any input on this..


----------



## vedaire

you may not need it. I didn't but, then had a glitch with it and had to order one due to it givving out entirely wrong voltage readings on the cpu.
I would think if you've flashed it. it should be ok But it nevers hurts to have it on hand.

another update I have gotten all the pm for add to the club finished so everyone should be on there now
if not pm with the info and I'll getcha added.


----------



## Antykain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> you may not need it. I didn't but, then had a glitch with it and had to order one due to it givving out entirely wrong voltage readings on the cpu.
> I would think if you've flashed it. it should be ok But it nevers hurts to have it on hand.


Well, I'll keep my fingers crossed and see how it goes when I get it installed here in a few days. And yeah, at least I'll have the BIOS chip there and ready if I do need to use it.

Hoping I get a 'good' 8350 allowing me to get a nice OC.. Would love to hit the 5GHz mark! Lots of playing to do soon.. With the 965BE I am currently using, I was able to hit the 4.3 mark.. Not too shabby for the old Phenom II.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Can you please rpovide a link for the sata cables you describe? Thanks a lot in advance!


"Cablelist CL-SATA05M" smewhat brandless but they are really good quality despite that, also use good rubber and plastic and don't break easily like the others I had.
http://www.msy.com.au/pc-accessories/2723-cablelist-cl-sata05m-50cm-sata2-data-cable.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> The SATA cables that come with our boards have a clip retention mechanism.


yea they do, they also all have 90degree connectors on one end, which means I can only use them on HDDs and even then they face the wrong direction, I also had my HDDs loose performance on these cables as they suffered from the clip loosening like the other modsmart cables I had (they slipped out entirely), other set of cables were silverstone clipless ones (which had a nice sleeving mind you) which at least one suffered a cracked connector and the rest just lost their gripping force and couldn't be used anymore, even made my DVD drive go loopy before I removed it...

keeping in mind, I'm in AU (higher ambient temps and temp range), my crosshair sits rotated compared to the average chasis, the cables needed to be 50-60cm long and I [had] a DCIIT which would blow hot air directly on the connectors under load, so this would be the absolute worst case scenario for SATA cables.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You aren't the only one, I'm running 2400Mhz ram on the CVF. pretty sure Paul is as well actually.


unfortunately no, I haven't upgraded to 2400 yet


----------



## aaroc

At least in my experience the 990FX is incompatible with the internal controller from Samsung 830 SSD when used in Raid. Every time you stress the Raid a disk goes south and is missing, 5 seconds and BSOD, most of the time the screens is like a chess board. Endless corruption. I changed sata cables, even bought a new CFVZ to test and the same problem. Then installed Windows on a normal HDD and tested the raid as secondary drive. and all king of missing disk, disk gone wild errors in Event Log appeared. Now I have a very big collection of sata cables







The samsungs 830 out of raid present no problem with the CFVZ. I searched the internerd and found that everyone trying to use Raid with Samsung 830 and 990FX has the same problems, not only Asus Mobos, Gigabyte too. With WD Green, WD Black (old ones), WD Red not a problem with Raid and 990FX. I changed the samsungs for Corsairs Neutron GTX and tested them in Raid without problems for 2 months. Not in Raid at the moment.


----------



## sgtgates

Im running 2400 trident


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> At least in my experience the 990FX is incompatible with the internal controller from Samsung 830 SSD when used in Raid. Every time you stress the Raid a disk goes south and is missing, 5 seconds and BSOD, most of the time the screens is like a chess board. Endless corruption. I changed sata cables, even bought a new CFVZ to test and the same problem. Then installed Windows on a normal HDD and tested the raid as secondary drive. and all king of missing disk, disk gone wild errors in Event Log appeared. Now I have a very big collection of sata cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The samsungs 830 out of raid present no problem with the CFVZ. I searched the internerd and found that everyone trying to use Raid with Samsung 830 and 990FX has the same problems, not only Asus Mobos, Gigabyte too. With WD Green, WD Black (old ones), WD Red not a problem with Raid and 990FX. I changed the samsungs for Corsairs Neutron GTX and tested them in Raid without problems for 2 months. Not in Raid at the moment.


The controllers on SSDs are much much more sophisticated than spinners, so it's not surprising. I assume since you've done research you know there isn't a newer firmware update that possibly resolves incompatibility with the AMD chipset. I can tell you of a long battle I had with OCZ where their 3 series drives wouldn't work with Nvidia's 590 chipset in SATA-2 mode. They did come through to their credit.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> yea they do, they also all have 90degree connectors on one end, which means I can only use them on HDDs and even then they face the wrong direction, I also had my HDDs loose performance on these cables as they suffered from the clip loosening like the other modsmart cables I had (they slipped out entirely), other set of cables were silverstone clipless ones (which had a nice sleeving mind you) which at least one suffered a cracked connector and the rest just lost their gripping force and couldn't be used anymore, even made my DVD drive go loopy before I removed it...
> 
> keeping in mind, I'm in AU (higher ambient temps and temp range), my crosshair sits rotated compared to the average chasis, the cables needed to be 50-60cm long and I [had] a DCIIT which would blow hot air directly on the connectors under load, so this would be the absolute worst case scenario for SATA cables.
> unfortunately no, I haven't upgraded to 2400 yet


Sorry to hear about your problems with cables, mate. I've never had a problem with any SATA cable. Hope your case is out of the norm. Also, the 90 degree connectors are no issue on my SSDs, probably because the spacing between adjacent drives is sufficient. If anything, unclipping the cables is a PITA due to tight quarters.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> Heyas.. welp, finally pulled the trigger on a FX-8350. Upgrading from a Phenom II 965, which has served me very well over the past few years. Looking forward to seeing what I can get out of the 8350 under water.
> 
> Now, I've heard in the past about the CHV boards, the first release ones, some having an issue with the BIOS chip. I did order a new updated BIOS chip to be on the safe side, but just curious as to whether or not all of the early CHV boards were effected but not properly working with the FX cpu's, like the 8350 I have on the way. My board does have the 0404 on the sticker next to the 24-pin connector. And I am updated with the 1703 BIOS. Is there a chance I will not need the new updated BIOS chip when I get it? I did want to cover all the bases just in case I do have an issue with this and ordered the BIOS chip at the same time.
> 
> Thanks for any input on this..


You were over on the M2N32 thread, right? Welcome!

This board is every bit as fun as the M2N32 and then some.

I don't think it was ever said why the original BIOS chips needed to be recalled, so I can't offer any help there. But as others said, since you made it all the way up, I see no reason you shouldn't be good to go unless the settings you apply in BIOS don't stick or the results are inconsistent with other monitoring tools.


----------



## vedaire

Man it sounds like everyone is having one of those nights.
I've been sitting here trying to do a mock up of a CL TX10-V
and its just almost impossible without knowing the dimensions
of the upper and lower areas. guess tomorrow I'll
have to call them and get some measurements. ah well.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Why stop at 2400? http://valid.canardpc.com/2820780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.65 volts on ram , 1.4 v on CPU/NB not stable , but I can run 2600 stable at 1.45 cpu/nb volts lsightly looser timings - it adds heat though.


Since you had to relax the timings to get the higher frequency, I suspect performance is a wash. Did you do any benchmark testing to see either way?

I've never really enjoyed overclocking RAM. Too frustrating and tedious.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Why stop at 2400? http://valid.canardpc.com/2820780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.65 volts on ram , 1.4 v on CPU/NB not stable , but I can run 2600 stable at 1.45 cpu/nb volts lsightly looser timings - it adds heat though.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you had to relax the timings to get the higher frequency, I suspect performance is a wash. Did you do any benchmark testing to see either way?
> 
> I've never really enjoyed overclocking RAM. Too frustrating and tedious.
Click to expand...

I hate messing with ram, frustration x10.
I need to but a good memory benchmarking program maxxmem is pretty awful.

Hard to say what was better ,so yes a wash.


----------



## gr8sho

Thanks.


----------



## vedaire

hey guys I got a question what do you think would work out better
I've got an idea for a 2 system build But, The ideas I have for a case
or cases I'm having an issue with mainly because of the graphic designs
on the case. If I go with a TX10-D I can only use a single paint scheme and
have the 2 windows engraved one with each image. If I go with the TX10-V
I can have the the windows each etched and the otherside airbrushed with
a color image of the window etch.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Antykain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> You were over on the M2N32 thread, right? Welcome!
> 
> This board is every bit as fun as the M2N32 and then some.
> 
> I don't think it was ever said why the original BIOS chips needed to be recalled, so I can't offer any help there. But as others said, since you made it all the way up, I see no reason you shouldn't be good to go unless the settings you apply in BIOS don't stick or the results are inconsistent with other monitoring tools.


Yeppers! I still have the M2N32-SLI in my other rig.. Been using the CHV since it was released back in June 2011. Never had any issues with it.. Thought about stepping up to the CHV-Z, but not really any reason to.. Unless my current CHV craps out, then I'll do it.

I'll have the FX-8350 in my hands this Wednesday.. looking forward to it! Maybe get lucky and have it tomorrow.. We'll see. Then it'll be time to test her out and see what kinda OC I can get out of the 8350.

@Vedaire - How's Houghton these days?? I'm from Calumet, just north of you up US-41.


----------



## p5ych00n5

*Sigh*. Looks like I'ma going to have to RMA the board, rebooted after installing Catalyst, 64 Qcode, 7 different sticks in all of the RAM slots all came up with 64 QCode


----------



## gr8sho

You cleared CMOS?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> You cleared CMOS?


you reinstalled windows at default settings??


----------



## X-Alt

Err, points to busted RAM slots, trashed PSU (AX1200s tend to go out suddenly..) or a bad flash.. http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?26340-Maximus-V-Extreme-Freezing-Issues-Q-Code-64-99-A2/page2


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> You cleared CMOS?


I did clear CMOS nothing, hit MemOK, in both instances it would omly boot to the ROG logo then Qcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you reinstalled windows at default settings??


As above It wouldn't even boot past the ROG logo screen, wouldn't even get to POST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Err, points to busted RAM slots, trashed PSU (AX1200s tend to go out suddenly..) or a bad flash.. http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?26340-Maximus-V-Extreme-Freezing-Issues-Q-Code-64-99-A2/page2


Looks like it is possibly the RAM slots, I rebirthed my old 1090T with the RAM I had in the other Rig and as you can see I'm now fully operational







, I will try the PSU shortly to factor it into the equation, it was working perfectly fine this morning









And thank you all for your suggestions and help you guys rock









_EDIT_ Hooked up the AX and it's working, RMA here we come


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> You cleared CMOS?
> 
> 
> 
> I did clear CMOS nothing, hit MemOK, in both instances it would omly boot to the ROG logo then Qcode
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you reinstalled windows at default settings??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As above It wouldn't even boot past the ROG logo screen, wouldn't even get to POST
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Err, points to busted RAM slots, trashed PSU (AX1200s tend to go out suddenly..) or a bad flash.. http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?26340-Maximus-V-Extreme-Freezing-Issues-Q-Code-64-99-A2/page2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like it is possibly the RAM slots, I rebirthed my old 1090T with the RAM I had in the other Rig and as you can see I'm now fully operational
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I will try the PSU shortly to factor it into the equation, it was working perfectly fine this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thank you all for your suggestions and help you guys rock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _EDIT_ Hooked up the AX and it's working, RMA here we come
Click to expand...

......... why does no one know about the cool mobo features asus has, you dont need to post to flash bios, you need a mobo, a psu and a fat32 flashed usb drive
download bios file, transfer to usb, rename bios file and put in slot, press button

Source Page 2-12


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ......... why does no one know about the cool mobo features asus has, you dont need to post to flash bios, you need a mobo, a psu and a fat32 flashed usb drive
> download bios file, transfer to usb, rename bios file and put in slot, press button
> 
> Source Page 2-12


Exactly what I just did, flashed via usb bios flashback and huzzah back up and running on the CHVF-Z (1701 up from 1601)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Exactly what I just did, flashed via usb bios flashback and huzzah back up and running on the CHVF-Z (1701 up from 1601)


congrats these boards are hard to kill , and i have done it


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> congrats these boards are hard to kill , and i have done it


Can i ask... how did you even get that killed...?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Can i ask... how did you even get that killed...?


wet BIOS


----------



## p5ych00n5

Murphy's law just hit, I had it going with cables flying everywhere, motherboards from here to infinity and sticks of RAM all the way to yonder, then shut down, route all the cables, reinsert RAM heaved it back on to the now clean and neat desk. Power back on aaaaaaaaaaannnnnddddddddddd....................................QCode 64 AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Can i ask... how did you even get that killed...?
> 
> 
> 
> wet BIOS
Click to expand...

yep happened while i was leak testing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Murphy's law just hit, I had it going with cables flying everywhere, motherboards from here to infinity and sticks of RAM all the way to yonder, then shut down, route all the cables, reinsert RAM heaved it back on to the now clean and neat desk. Power back on aaaaaaaaaaannnnnddddddddddd....................................QCode 64 AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


sounds to me like you have
1 dirty contacts, on either ram or dust in your ram slots, check it,
2 if you are only running 2 sticks make sure it is in the 3 & 1 slots

when you look at your pc CPU 4 3 2 1 << 1 and 3 if they are in that and no dust is found you need to try and swap the sticks put the stick in 3 in 1 and 1 in 3 !


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yep happened while i was leak testing


Allright, have to be carefull then today, becose i install probably, modded cuhler 620 with 2x120m rad's on my case at the same time, when i chance my psu to *new* (should arrive today on post, got it with good price







)


----------



## p5ych00n5

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yep happened while i was leak testing
> sounds to me like you have
> 1 dirty contacts, on either ram or dust in your ram slots, check it,
> 2 if you are only running 2 sticks make sure it is in the 3 & 1 slots
> 
> when you look at your pc CPU 4 3 2 1 << 1 and 3 if they are in that and no dust is found you need to try and swap the sticks put the stick in 3 in 1 and 1 in 3 !






Tried cleaning out the slots, the contacts on the RAM are spotless, it just refuses to boot, I can't even get into BIOS/POST


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> 
> Tried cleaning out the slots, the contacts on the RAM are spotless, it just refuses to boot, I can't even get into BIOS/POST


Weard









my ounly problem with my mobo is *Cpu fan error* on every start up, but i dont care about it so...








computer boot's automatically without need push any button's to skip that so...


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Weard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ounly problem with my mobo is *Cpu fan error* on every start up, but i dont care about it so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> computer boot's automatically without need push any button's to skip that so...


A guy on Overclockers.net had a similar problem, he thought he was getting "64", turns out it was "b4". I unplugged all my usb2 peripherals bar mouse/keyboard...............

The end result is I'm now posting from the CHVFZ rig, I've rebooted, shutdown/restart and not a hiccup (so far, touchwood). Now onto the Shutdown-Attach Peripheral-Start troubleshoot loop.

Big props to all for helping me keep my sanity in what has turned out to be a long day


----------



## gr8sho

Are there any bent copper tabs in the USB connectors. This can cause very undesirable symptoms.

I used to keep a USB hub connected to my board. Reason was it needed to be externally powered and only used it when I powered up a bank of storage drives. Somehow the board did not like the unpowered, yet connected hub, so now I just leave it unplugged when not in use.

Sorry to hear about your problems. I know very well in the throws of dealing with such issues it can be very disconcerting and even simple logic can be a challenge (not that any of this is simple). Nice job on the research.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> 
> Tried cleaning out the slots, the contacts on the RAM are spotless, it just refuses to boot, I can't even get into BIOS/POST
> 
> 
> 
> Weard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ounly problem with my mobo is *Cpu fan error* on every start up, but i dont care about it so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> computer boot's automatically without need push any button's to skip that so...
Click to expand...

I'm guessing you don't have anything plugged into the cpu fan header?
Go into bios under the monitor tab, and choose ignore where it mention's cpu fan speed.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Are there any bent copper tabs in the USB connectors. This can cause very undesirable symptoms.
> 
> I used to keep a USB hub connected to my board. Reason was it needed to be externally powered and only used it when I powered up a bank of storage drives. Somehow the board did not like the unpowered, yet connected hub, so now I just leave it unplugged when not in use.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your problems. I know very well in the throws of dealing with such issues it can be very disconcerting and even simple logic can be a challenge (not that any of this is simple). Nice job on the research.


Cheers mate, I too have a powered usb hub (Belkin 4 Port), so maybe that was spannering the works. One thing I have learned is that I should read the QCodes more carefully


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm guessing you don't have anything plugged into the cpu fan header?
> Go into bios under the monitor tab, and choose ignore where it mention's cpu fan speed.


i have fan there, actually, i have fan on:
cpu fan 1 and cpu opt fan

so, i have both cpu fan place's fan, but still error...

but, i dont care that so long as my computer boot's without problem


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ......... why does no one know about the cool mobo features asus has, you dont need to post to flash bios, you need a mobo, a psu and a fat32 flashed usb drive
> download bios file, transfer to usb, rename bios file and put in slot, press button
> 
> Source Page 2-12


Its a great feature, saved me from many corrupted BIOSes!


----------



## Gereti

so, new cooling for cpu now

AND new psu









Was 65e included post's, so i was have to buy it, used, but 6.2 bought and retailprice was 105€ so...


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> so, new cooling for cpu now
> 
> AND new psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was 65e included post's, so i was have to buy it, used, but 6.2 bought and retailprice was 105€ so...


My








Downgrade much (6970 gone?) A Kulher 620 is garbage nowadays because of the block, go with your old H80i and put two 120s on top.. Might wanna get rid of the VRM fan since you are running a thuban and it looks ugly like quality.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> so, new cooling for cpu now
> 
> AND new psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was 65e included post's, so i was have to buy it, used, but 6.2 bought and retailprice was 105€ so...


that looks kinda cool, combination of modded closed-loop and a dual-GPU card with dual heatsinks.

if you wanted a better closed-loop setup I would recommend the Antec 1250 V2, it has two pumps and really good fans on a low-FPI radiator, otherwise you have the corsair H105 which is also 240mm but twice the thickness and high-ish FPI, but might be a little noisier in idle compared to the 1250 V2.

otherwise go for a custom water loop, a suitable kit with a D5 and maby add some extra blocks for mobo and/or cards.


----------



## Gereti

mjeah, i downgraded my 6970 off, to my original manhattan by night rig, and i dontr see any diference still, so it's okay

well, I'm going to buy some new tubing+ new watertank, and put radiator's to [email protected] if i get upper radiator fitted with 2 fan's

and i'm not sure, what i should do, thinking to buy next, maby 2011 matx mobo0 3820/4820K cpu and fit them to my silverstone sugo sg02 with 6990, i dont know...
or maby i just buy FX8320 and use that year or two,... maby i do that one,

have to think about those...

this was kinda tricky to fill, i'm not sure how much water there are inside now,...

E: and that modded cuhler, i was so cheap that i was have to buy it, i bought that maby 20€









And, i'm not going to mod my h80i, becose i should have to send that onwarranty, becose corsair link is broken, but i'm too lazy to do that, and becose it have allmost full warranty left (12/13 boughted) i was going to keep it without any mod's


----------



## vedaire

hey guys

ok I have finally gotten caught up on all the pm to be added and have started working
on getting the op update which is being modified to now add in stuff for the CHVF-Z
board as well since this is also the club for it as well.








NEW POLL PLEASE Vote









the reason for this poll is I'll split out the o/c list as well theoretically the are
the same boards but realistically asus could have changed things physically
on the board and I don't feel like setting down and trying to compare every
component with a microscope. As well as possibly changing the coding
in Bios and parts of the chipset


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> hey guys
> 
> ok I have finally gotten caught up on all the pm to be added and have started working
> on getting the op update which is being modified to now add in stuff for the CHVF-Z
> board as well since this is also the club for it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW POLL PLEASE Vote


I voted leave them combined, the CVF and CVF-Z are very similar anyway.

You can add this one to the list as well: http://valid.canardpc.com/tw1cy4









I'd like the 8150 left on there as it's currently resides in the Wife's rig and she refuses to let me play with it anymore


----------



## vedaire

hehe what ill do is list the 8150 under wife
and the new one under you. although theoretically
she should be in the sabertooth club lol

oh and so everyone knows it will still be in this same thread
just listed as its own seperate lists


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> hehe what ill do is list the 8150 under wife
> and the new one under you. although theoretically
> she should be in the sabertooth club lol


I was running the 8150 in the CVF at the time and gave it to her to power her new rig.


----------



## vedaire

I left just listed as your wife and added
the 8350 under you.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> hey guys
> 
> ok I have finally gotten caught up on all the pm to be added and have started working
> on getting the op update which is being modified to now add in stuff for the CHVF-Z
> board as well since this is also the club for it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW POLL PLEASE Vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the reason for this poll is I'll split out the o/c list as well theoretically the are
> the same boards but realistically asus could have changed things physically
> on the board and I don't feel like setting down and trying to compare every
> component with a microscope. As well as possibly changing the coding
> in Bios and parts of the chipset


fyi they are completely different boards even the traces are different


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> even the traces are different


different features and layout == all the lines have to be re-mapped, so of course one board's going to be completely different to the other.


----------



## X-Alt

They have similar features though and perform roughly the same... Could you add me to teh list?


----------



## vedaire

yep i can X just pm me a link to your cpu-z validation showing the mb page


----------



## X-Alt

PMd!


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I was running the 8150 in the CVF at the time and gave it to her to power her new rig.


What happened to her 8150 anyways, I thought it commited suicide or something?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> What happened to her 8150 anyways, I thought it commited suicide or something?


Nah, turns out the Corsair PSU she is using is a bit dodgy, can't power more than two Sata devices at once









As if you could kill an FX chip, damn things are like tanks


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nah, turns out the Corsair PSU she is using is a bit dodgy, can't power more than two Sata devices at once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if you could kill an FX chip, damn things are like tanks


Oh I remember now! In the FX 83XX club!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Oh I remember now! In the FX 83XX club!


That's the one









i mean, i've pumped 1.69v through my chip with an H100i to get benches stable and that didn't phase it at all.....really starting to wonder where the actual limit is


----------



## webhito

Does anyone know how accurate the asus rog temp sensors are? Can I follow these or should I go by the other options it has?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Does anyone know how accurate the asus rog temp sensors are? Can I follow these or should I go by the other options it has?


I've compared the ROG sensors using HWInfo64 and found them very close to being spot on when checking Pro Belt function with a multimeter. (page 1-45 in manual)


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I've compared the ROG sensors using HWInfo64 and found them very close to being spot on when checking Pro Belt function with a multimeter. (page 1-45 in manual)


Awesome, thanks Sandman, makes life a whole lot easier =).


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's the one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mean, i've pumped 1.69v through my chip with an H100i to get benches stable and that didn't phase it at all.....really starting to wonder where the actual limit is


~2V, but anything higher then 1.6V 24/7 isn't recommended as it burns your mobo pretty fast.


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Does anyone know how accurate the asus rog temp sensors are? Can I follow these or should I go by the other options it has?


How about does anyone remember what each temp 0, 1,2,3 are for which sensor in HWINFO64?


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*
> 
> How about does anyone remember what each temp 0, 1,2,3 are for which sensor in HWINFO64?


I'm not exactly sure but the first one seems to be cpu, second vrm, third socket, and fourth might be the chipset, feel free to correct me as its a wild guess. First one has to be the cpu as it drops relatively fast once the cores are no longer under load


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Does anyone know how accurate the asus rog temp sensors are? Can I follow these or should I go by the other options it has?


very very accurate, it is a temp sensor ( called a thermistor ) , and it is just mounted on the pcb surface
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's the one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mean, i've pumped 1.69v through my chip with an H100i to get benches stable and that didn't phase it at all.....really starting to wonder where the actual limit is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~2V, but anything higher then 1.6V 24/7 isn't recommended as it burns your mobo pretty fast.
Click to expand...

says who ? i know people who push over 1.6v 24/7 without issue


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*
> 
> How about does anyone remember what each temp 0, 1,2,3 are for which sensor in HWINFO64?


T0 = CPU Socket temp
T1 = SB temp
T2 = NB temp
T3 = Mainboard temp

Vin 0 = Vcore
CPU/NB = as it states
NB Core = actual NB voltage
Vin 3 = CPU VDDA voltage

and if you use the Opt Temp Sensor headers they will show as T4, T5, and T6.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*
> 
> How about does anyone remember what each temp 0, 1,2,3 are for which sensor in HWINFO64?
> 
> 
> 
> T0 = CPU Socket temp
> T1 = SB temp
> T2 = NB temp
> T3 = Mainboard temp
> 
> Vin 0 = Vcore
> CPU/NB = as it states
> NB Core = actual NB voltage
> Vin 3 = CPU VDDA voltage
> 
> and if you use the Opt Temp Sensor headers they will show as T4, T5, and T6.
Click to expand...

please, add this to the OP !~

although mine show as opt1, opt2, opt3


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> very very accurate, it is a temp sensor ( called a thermistor ) , and it is just mounted on the pcb surface
> says who ? i know people who push over 1.6v 24/7 without issue


I guess if you can keep your board cold then its probably ok









Id still have to question how long that would last, but eh a lot of people don't stick to the same hardware for more then a few years anyway...


----------



## vedaire

hey Bilko
get her a better psu and put that chip on a chvf or chvf-z
8150s seem to love these boards mine went to 4.5 on stock voltage
but i had to push the vcore up a good bit to hit 5.0 though thank god
for my water chiller.


----------



## vedaire

ok I hinted at something I was planning to put together the other day hehe.
the jist of it was I wanna build a double system in a caselabc tx10-D
w/ pedestal.

one of the builds will be a fx-9590 on an asus CHVF-Z
sporting 32gigs of 2400mhz memory and 4 290x GPUs 3 in cfire and
the extra because this is ocn and that board can't do quad cfire for some
odd reason

the other is a maxxed out intel 2011 system this will be wrapped up
in a nice red black and white themed case

normal operation will be w/c using rads when benching it will be cooled
by a sub-zero water chiller.

I'm thinking in the next 3-6months once my disability gets approved.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> very very accurate, it is a temp sensor ( called a thermistor ) , and it is just mounted on the pcb surface
> says who ? i know people who push over 1.6v 24/7 without issue
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if you can keep your board cold then its probably ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id still have to question how long that would last, but eh a lot of people don't stick to the same hardware for more then a few years anyway...
Click to expand...

he has been doing it for over a year
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> ok I hinted at something I was planning to put together the other day hehe.
> the jist of it was I wanna build a double system in a caselabc tx10-D
> w/ pedestal.
> 
> one of the builds will be a fx-9590 on an asus CHVF-Z
> sporting 32gigs of 2400mhz memory and 4 290x GPUs 3 in cfire and
> the extra because this is ocn and that board can't do quad cfire for some
> odd reason
> 
> the other is a maxxed out intel 2011 system this will be wrapped up
> in a nice red black and white themed case
> 
> normal operation will be w/c using rads when benching it will be cooled
> by a sub-zero water chiller.
> 
> I'm thinking in the next 3-6months once my disability gets approved.


1 you will wanna make sure your chip can do 2400 on all 4 dimms using 8gbs sticks, not all can , most can not

2 it can do quadfire with a riser cable ( 4th card at x4 )


----------



## vedaire

ah cool didn't know that and I know just where to get a good one of those at already have a link to one.

I'm hopping with the 9590 it'll do it I think as long as I get the timings set right and the signal strength
set properly in bios


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> one of the builds will be a fx-9590 on an asus CHVF-Z
> sporting 32gigs of 2400mhz memory and 4 290x GPUs 3 in cfire and
> the extra because this is ocn and that board can't do quad cfire for some
> odd reason


in all honesty, 16Gb is more then enough for almost anything, unless you're doing some serious graphical/modeling/CAD stuff, and a small SSD would be cheaper over a ramdisk.

I would recommend only 3 290Xs or wait for if a dual-290X arrives (it seems to be coming), unless you want to try the gigabyte UD7 (only one that can do 8-8-8-8), the x4 slot is enough for 7970 quadfire but for 290X it possibly isn't.

you could also try looking for ASUS's riser board, but that adds size, complexity and is rare to find so might not be worth that...


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> ah cool didn't know that and I know just where to get a good one of those at already have a link to one.
> 
> I'm hopping with the 9590 it'll do it I think as long as I get the timings set right and the signal strength
> set properly in bios


You can go x8\x8\x8\x4 Crossfire (2.0) IIRC, you just gotta ensure they all have a single slot bracket.. IMO, you should run trifire (seems like the best compromise for most people) and have one mining\folding all day long!


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> T0 = CPU Socket temp
> T1 = SB temp
> T2 = NB temp
> T3 = Mainboard temp
> 
> Vin 0 = Vcore
> CPU/NB = as it states
> NB Core = actual NB voltage
> Vin 3 = CPU VDDA voltage
> 
> and if you use the Opt Temp Sensor headers they will show as T4, T5, and T6.


Thanks again Sandman! So my cpu temp should come from CPU (#0)?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Thanks again Sandman! So my cpu temp should come from CPU (#0)?


That would be correct yes.
CPU 0 = CPU Core temp


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> says who ? i know people who push over 1.6v 24/7 without issue


Nothing like empirical data.

So, we a sample size of one. I have contemplated running this way myself. Assuming thermal limits are contained, is there any concern for the board itself? VRMs and so on.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> You can go x8\x8\x8\x4 Crossfire (2.0) IIRC, you just gotta ensure they all have a single slot bracket.. IMO, you should run trifire (seems like the best compromise for most people) and have one mining\folding all day long!


*16-8-8-4, but yea having the 4th as an extra for folding or mining seems like a good idea, but he would still likely need a riser ribbon as I don't think there's any single-slot 290Xs...


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> *16-8-8-4, but yea having the 4th as an extra for folding or mining seems like a good idea, but he would still likely need a riser ribbon as I don't think there's any single-slot 290Xs...


True.. Riser ribbon cables are pretty common tho and he has about 9001 PCI-E slots....


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> *16-8-8-4, but yea having the 4th as an extra for folding or mining seems like a good idea, but he would still likely need a riser ribbon as I don't think there's any single-slot 290Xs...
> 
> 
> 
> True.. Riser ribbon cables are pretty common tho and he has about 9001 PCI-E slots....
Click to expand...

It can be done effectively though. I have done it on a CHIV and CHV-Z


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> T0 = CPU Socket temp
> T1 = SB temp
> T2 = NB temp
> T3 = Mainboard temp
> 
> Vin 0 = Vcore
> CPU/NB = as it states
> NB Core = actual NB voltage
> Vin 3 = CPU VDDA voltage
> 
> and if you use the Opt Temp Sensor headers they will show as T4, T5, and T6.


Thanks for the info Sandman! + Rep.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> says who ? i know people who push over 1.6v 24/7 without issue
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like empirical data.
> 
> So, we a sample size of one. I have contemplated running this way myself. Assuming thermal limits are contained, is there any concern for the board itself? VRMs and so on.
Click to expand...

depends on the board this one should be fine


----------



## vedaire

yep trifire would be plenty. But this is ocn and taking things to the max same thing with the memory. I've always wanted to biuld
a system where it was completely maxxed out. I'll just have to sort out how to position it so that it can be watercooled as well.
But with that case it shouldn't be an issue to fabricate a bracket of some kind to mount it close to the psi-e area.

just like the second system in the setup. and I know its just plain overkill but all of this is subject to change
by the time I get the money we could have all new processors and gpus.

just something I want to do.

and im thinking triple monitors as well though I'll have to find one of those switches that lets you use the same monitors
keyboards and mouse on 2 or more comps. just not sure they make one thatll do that with 3 monitors or if its something
I'll have to build.

hey red can you tell me what that chip in your picture is or get me a closeup shot of it.


----------



## Red1776

Hey,

The CPU in the green box is an FX-8350 1229pgn. if you can find one from that lot number, buy it


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Nothing like empirical data.
> 
> So, we a sample size of one. I have contemplated running this way myself. Assuming thermal limits are contained, is there any concern for the board itself? VRMs and so on.


The VRMs will get VERY hot... just FYI Same with the backside of the socket. Universal VRM blocks are rather "cheap" though for the good they do @ ~$30USD opposed to a "complete" board solution (VRM+chipset,ect) with can run up to $140 and may cause VGA interference (chipset block) with larger GPUs. As stated earlier in this thread, simply swapping out the thermal pads on the OEM heatsink can make quite a bit of difference. Some have reported as much as a 12*C drop in VRM temps. However to measure these temps correctly you will have to physically probe 1-2 of the VRMs. I had some of the old probes from my "old" Crosshair 1 board (back then they were included) and installed them into the "opt temp 3" and "opt temp 4" pins on the board (opposed to a bay device) so that I could view/monitor them within the OS. I decided not to install a liquid block on my board since I'll be jumping the AMD ship until the new socket is released and why waste the $130 for 2-3 weeks of usage. (besides for the fun of it lol ) So luckily these boards still have some great resale value.









What I ended up doing for the time being was install a (though ugly) Antec Spot Cool unit, spaced approx. 3" from the VRM heat-sink. Simply by moving the fan's bendable arm away from the VRMs gained me a 14*C spike in temps from those 2 probes. When running wPrime 1024M benchmark I saw it increase to a total of 62*C. I replaced the fan back to it's original location and noticed a 14*C reduction in temps @ idle and a MASSIVE 28*C reduction while running wPrime (full LLC).
This was at a "mild" OC of 4.75Ghz @ 1.43vcore / 1.4NB. With that being said; I could only imagine it's impact @ a 1.6vcore.

Just something to think about









**EDIT**
Forgot to mention about the backside of the CPU socket.... I had this rig up on a test bench unit (with an 8120 at the time) which had a "bamboo" mobo tray as a spacer between the steel tray and the board to help insulate when I do my DICE runs. Had the system running on that while I leak tested the cooling loops (5x rads + 3x pumps = a lot of possible leak points). Being that it was "open air" I had used a very large Thermalrite True HSF and decided to make the jump into the 5Ghz range (was winter) which was successfully benchmark stable.

However; when I went to remove the system from the test bench, I noticed a perfectly square burn mark left on the bamboo tray. Not just discoloration mind you, but actual "char" marks. Now with the 8320, I was playing around behind my mobo tray tieing down a few loose wires while the system was on @ idle and my shoulder brushed the backside of the cpu socket (1.43v mind you) for maybe a second and I swear it "nearly" burned a hole in my t-shirt. Definitely made me jump. lol
I remember back in the AM2 days we would cut out an opening on the backside of the case for 80/90mm fans but back then you were lucky to have maybe 1/4" of space between the back of the mobo and the panel. I have 5/8" worth of "clear" space back there and am still outputting that much heat. Not to mention the 5X rads, 16 fan, and 3 pump config which cool this system. So something to consider as well.

Anyway; I'd say "Go for it" , but expect to do some extra work to cool these areas.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Nothing like empirical data.
> 
> So, we a sample size of one. I have contemplated running this way myself. Assuming thermal limits are contained, is there any concern for the board itself? VRMs and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> The VRMs will get VERY hot... just FYI Same with the backside of the socket. Universal VRM blocks are rather "cheap" though for the good they do @ ~$30USD opposed to a "complete" board solution (VRM+chipset,ect) with can run up to $140 and may cause VGA interference (chipset block) with larger GPUs. As stated earlier in this thread, simply swapping out the thermal pads on the OEM heatsink can make quite a bit of difference. Some have reported as much as a 12*C drop in VRM temps. However to measure these temps correctly you will have to physically probe 1-2 of the VRMs. I had some of the old probes from my "old" Crosshair 1 board (back then they were included) and installed them into the "opt temp 3" and "opt temp 4" pins on the board (opposed to a bay device) so that I could view/monitor them within the OS. I decided not to install a liquid block on my board since I'll be jumping the AMD ship until the new socket is released and why waste the $130 for 2-3 weeks of usage. (besides for the fun of it lol ) So luckily these boards still have some great resale value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I ended up doing for the time being was install a (though ugly) Antec Spot Cool unit, spaced approx. 3" from the VRM heat-sink. Simply by moving the fan's bendable arm away from the VRMs gained me a 14*C spike in temps from those 2 probes. When running wPrime 1024M benchmark I saw it increase to a total of 62*C. I replaced the fan back to it's original location and noticed a 14*C reduction in temps @ idle and a MASSIVE 28*C reduction while running wPrime (full LLC).
> This was at a "mild" OC of 4.75Ghz @ 1.43vcore / 1.4NB. With that being said; I could only imagine it's impact @ a 1.6vcore.
> 
> Just something to think about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **EDIT**
> Forgot to mention about the backside of the CPU socket.... I had this rig up on a test bench unit (with an 8120 at the time) which had a "bamboo" mobo tray as a spacer between the steel tray and the board to help insulate when I do my DICE runs. Had the system running on that while I leak tested the cooling loops (5x rads + 3x pumps = a lot of possible leak points). Being that it was "open air" I had used a very large Thermalrite True HSF and decided to make the jump into the 5Ghz range (was winter) which was successfully benchmark stable.
> 
> However; when I went to remove the system from the test bench, I noticed a perfectly square burn mark left on the bamboo tray. Not just discoloration mind you, but actual "char" marks. Now with the 8320, I was playing around behind my mobo tray tieing down a few loose wires while the system was on @ idle and my shoulder brushed the backside of the cpu socket (1.43v mind you) for maybe a second and I swear it "nearly" burned a hole in my t-shirt. Definitely made me jump. lol
> I remember back in the AM2 days we would cut out an opening on the backside of the case for 80/90mm fans but back then you were lucky to have maybe 1/4" of space between the back of the mobo and the panel. I have 5/8" worth of "clear" space back there and am still outputting that much heat. Not to mention the 5X rads, 16 fan, and 3 pump config which cool this system. So something to consider as well.
> 
> Anyway; I'd say "Go for it" , but expect to do some extra work to cool these areas.
Click to expand...

has anyone ever told you about watercooling ?


----------



## mrinfinit3

No... never... it's only my..(hmmmmm) 60-70th LCS build since it's basically what I do for a living...








Have 7 others running @ home now (4 more at the shop)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> No... never... it's only my..(hmmmmm) 60-70th LCS build since it's basically what I do for a living...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have 7 others running @ home now (4 more at the shop)


----------



## gr8sho

Now, now. It is clear to me there are enough very qualified people here on the subject of high-end computing. Best to be civil.









From an instrumentation perspective, the VRMs don't have any thermal sensors. The only pictures of this I've ever seen done were provided by Sandman. Since the NB shares the same heatsink as the VRMs, I suppose there might be some good way to extrapolate the VRMs temperature. If this has been done and anyone wants to offer those calculations, that would be very "cool".

If there is value in cooling the backside of the socket by providing active airflow, I might try to jury-rig something up. I should be able to take some stress run measurements using a laser thermometer. A closed case solution though strikes me as very challenging at the least, at least with the case I have.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Now, now. It is clear to me there are enough very qualified people here on the subject of high-end computing. Best to be civil.


Oh we are ; just playing around







Sometimes sarcasm can be "fun".
Quote:


> From an instrumentation perspective, the VRMs don't have any thermal sensors. The only pictures of this I've ever seen done were provided by Sandman. Since the NB shares the same heatsink as the VRMs, I suppose there might be some good way to extrapolate the VRMs temperature. If this has been done and anyone wants to offer those calculations, that would be very "cool".


I have a screen shot of the temp. drop on that system using the physical probe. I'll post it a bit later on when I get home for ya. Just funny how fast it drops after the fan was moved a bit.
However; I will admit I haven't probed the backside of the board, so would be interested in seeing that.
Koolance used to make a kit for the backside of the board....looked like a foil bag with G1/4" fittings. Sadly I cannot seem to find them anymore, else I'd be using one. Especially @ the $40USD cost they had them for originally.

*edit*
Found an old pic:


----------



## ihatelolcats

measuring VRM temp is actually very simple. if computer is running, VRMs are cool enough. if VRMs are burning and/or smoking, they are too hot


----------



## 033Y5

hello everyone hope all is well








i got a 1045t to play with and wanna know if there is a vcore limit i really shouldnt go past
can i keep pusing vcore aslong as temps are good
this is how far i am so far


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> hello everyone hope all is well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got a 1045t to play with and wanna know if there is a vcore limit i really shouldnt go past
> can i keep pusing vcore aslong as temps are good
> this is how far i am so far


Maybe this will help http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_Dragon_AM3_AM2_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf



Most consider 1.5 to 1.55 max on the Phenom II. Maybe slightly higher if temps are kept in check but that's very subjective.
Looking very good so far!
Nice temps from what I can see.


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Now, now. It is clear to me there are enough very qualified people here on the subject of high-end computing. Best to be civil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From an instrumentation perspective, the VRMs don't have any thermal sensors. The only pictures of this I've ever seen done were provided by Sandman. Since the NB shares the same heatsink as the VRMs, I suppose there might be some good way to extrapolate the VRMs temperature. If this has been done and anyone wants to offer those calculations, that would be very "cool".
> 
> If there is value in cooling the backside of the socket by providing active airflow, I might try to jury-rig something up. I should be able to take some stress run measurements using a laser thermometer. A closed case solution though strikes me as very challenging at the least, at least with the case I have.


I have a CM 80mm slim fan on my CM690 II ADV that is right behind the socket. It lowers the cpu temp almost 2C.


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Maybe this will help http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_Dragon_AM3_AM2_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Most consider 1.5 to 1.55 max on the Phenom II. Maybe slightly higher if temps are kept in check but that's very subjective.
> Looking very good so far!
> Nice temps from what I can see.


the temps are good thats why i wanna keep pushing to see what i can get stable and then some more for bench stable and wanna try for max validation
so aslong as temp is good can i try 1.65v~1.7v for bench stable and max validation and not to put full load on it that high a vcore


----------



## mrinfinit3

I can remember jumping well into the 1.65-1.7V range on my old 965BE @ 4.8Ghz while on the chilled methanol system back in the day.
Built it for the MSI MOA OC competition and was the only "AMD" guy to finish in the top "3" (3DMark Vantage) Next 50+ cpu's below me
were all 1366 i7's.
I probably could have taken it higher (clock speed wise) but it was my last chip of a box of 12 that I had for that contest. But hey got a free Eng. Sample GPU out of it, which I then tossed on ebay for a 300% price increase over retail simply because they wanted the "prize letter" with it.. hell I dunno why it sold for that much but it did..so no complaining here









Good times...Good times..









I kind of miss that big ol' chiller system...was fun to have around.


----------



## madcratebuilder

Pair of 50's on the back side, paired with a EK vrm and cpu block I have not been above 50C with any sensor with P95 and Furmark in torture mode. With the 50's off I see a 3-4C raise in NB and MB reported temps.


----------



## gr8sho

Wow, in addition to watercooling the NB and VRMs, you still went to the trouble of aircooling the back of the board?

Can you close the side panel with those fans, or do you just leave the case open?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> I can remember jumping well into the 1.65-1.7V range on my old 965BE @ 4.8Ghz while on the chilled methanol system back in the day.
> Built it for the MSI MOA OC competition and was the only "AMD" guy to finish in the top "3" (3DMark Vantage) Next 50+ cpu's below me
> were all 1366 i7's.
> I probably could have taken it higher (clock speed wise) but it was my last chip of a box of 12 that I had for that contest. But hey got a free Eng. Sample GPU out of it, which I then tossed on ebay for a 300% price increase over retail simply because they wanted the "prize letter" with it.. hell I dunno why it sold for that much but it did..so no complaining here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good times...Good times..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of miss that big ol' chiller system...was fun to have around.


Very creative!!!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> Oh we are ; just playing around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes sarcasm can be "fun".
> I have a screen shot of the temp. drop on that system using the physical probe. I'll post it a bit later on when I get home for ya. Just funny how fast it drops after the fan was moved a bit.
> However; I will admit I haven't probed the backside of the board, so would be interested in seeing that.
> Koolance used to make a kit for the backside of the board....looked like a foil bag with G1/4" fittings. Sadly I cannot seem to find them anymore, else I'd be using one. Especially @ the $40USD cost they had them for originally.
> 
> *edit*
> Found an old pic:


Admittedly I haven't appreciated the VRMs as much as you "old-timers" have.

The only reason I put the spot fan on my NB was because it has a thermal sensor and I could see the value and it needed to be addressed. Since I'm yet to venture into true watercooling instead of this wannabe H100i thing, the simple solution was to put a fan on the NB. But the VRMs also extend up and to the right in the shape of an L. If it matters, I could also put another fan directly in that area, but I've yet to see anyone do that.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> measuring VRM temp is actually very simple. if computer is running, VRMs are cool enough. if VRMs are burning and/or smoking, they are too hot


Very true, o' sage one.







But how to avoid spilling over to the smoking or burning stage....


----------



## miklkit

Ack! I have been trying to talk meself into buying one of these things but you guys are scaring me. No VRM temperature sensors? This GD80 has one and it really needs three.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*


Ive been interested in back-board cooling, particularly if I jump to FM2+ where the extra cooling might help OC quite a bit,though at this point Ive been considering making my own using a sheet of copper, copper piping pressed and soldered to said plate, something to fit between this and the board and probably some minor modifications to my case so it fits nicely.

not sure at this point what I could use to connect the two though, thermal conductivity tends to be linked to electrical conductivity, might have to do some multi-part trickery to avoid large solder barbs that would keep the plate too far from the surface of the board...


----------



## ihatelolcats

well you could always use diamond. very good electrical insulator but also excellent thermal conductor


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Ive been interested in back-board cooling, particularly if I jump to FM2+ where the extra cooling might help OC quite a bit,though at this point Ive been considering making my own using a sheet of copper, copper piping pressed and soldered to said plate, something to fit between this and the board and probably some minor modifications to my case so it fits nicely.
> 
> not sure at this point what I could use to connect the two though, thermal conductivity tends to be linked to electrical conductivity, might have to do some multi-part trickery to avoid large solder barbs that would keep the plate too far from the surface of the board...


THESE


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ack! I have been trying to talk meself into buying one of these things but you guys are scaring me. No VRM temperature sensors? This GD80 has one and it really needs three.


This is only an issue if you are going for 10 tenths performance IMHO. If you're in this category, you are already doing things above and beyond normal usage, so spending a few bucks and adding the temp probes yourself doesn't seem like a lot to ask.

I still think extrapolating the VRM temp data from the NB sensor should be reasonable...


----------



## miklkit

Every motherboard is different so take this with a bag of salt. But.

The NB on this GD80 normally runs 45-62C range depending on load. The VRMs have a sensor that normally runs in the 35-40C range depending on use. These temps are verified with a laser thermometer.

The heat sinks are large enough that the only exposed part of the heat pipe is the 90 degree bend between them.

Using the LT the temps of the VRMs are hottest on the bottom and coldest on the top. That means that if the sensor is reading 35C the top is around 28C and the bottom is around 44C. This is on a board with no LLC and air cooling, so they run cooler than most. My first AM3+ board did not have sensors and got so hot it warped from the heat.

How could you extrapolate that from the NB temps?

Also, if a $165 board has a VRM sensor, why does a $240 board not have them? How much do they cost and how are they mounted?


----------



## gr8sho

Sandman posted how he did it earlier in this thread. Asus I believe sells temp probes and the board itself has headers to accept the probe signal. You'd have to decide which VRM to put the probe to and even then as even you point out, you're only hitting one component out of how many? You still end up extrapolating.

My only point on the extrapolation is that in a fixed test scenario, specific LLC setting and so on, I bet you should see a linear relationship between the NB temp and the VRM temps because on the Crosshair, they share the same physical heatsink. Then, you'd have to know what the upper temp limit of the VRM you are shooting for as a ceiling.

If you think the Crosshair is expensive, I have a 400USD Rampage III Extreme here too, which was a top of the line board back in the day and it doesn't have any thermal sensors on the VRMs either.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Also, if a $165 board has a VRM sensor, why does a $240 board not have them? How much do they cost and how are they mounted?


ASUS just has this thing of not putting sensors in them, they do the exact same to their graphics cards while the ref. cards have them, not entirely sure why really...


----------



## felix

With the last posts you just reminded me that i had 2 temp probes and one in-line water temp sensor.

I quick-installed the one probe under the EK vrm waterblock,, right next to the 8pin power socket, i get 1C hgher than the NB in Prime blend ( 20min run).

17.5 C outer temperature ( Phobya 1080 installed in the balcony) 20C Idle CPU, 25C both NB and VRM probe in Idle ( i got 29 on NB and 30 on VRM in load ).

When i dismantle my loop to get the gpu block installed i will also use the water temp sensor and do some tests for you...


----------



## gr8sho

Cool!







And so it goes, what is the upper temp limit for the VRMs. I've never seen such a number published.


----------



## felix

Well, i also have a stress test of 6x HCI Memtest with similar ambient temps, but longer duration, so NB temp should be at an equilibrium ( worst case ) .

This is on ~17 ambient temps, rmember the rad is permanently installed outside.

Judging by the NB temp below you can imagine the VRM temps :



I'm using my system right now for work, so i can't run any stress test, i'll post maybe in the following days.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Every motherboard is different so take this with a bag of salt. But.
> 
> The NB on this GD80 normally runs 45-62C range depending on load. The VRMs have a sensor that normally runs in the 35-40C range depending on use. These temps are verified with a laser thermometer.
> 
> The heat sinks are large enough that the only exposed part of the heat pipe is the 90 degree bend between them.
> 
> Using the LT the temps of the VRMs are hottest on the bottom and coldest on the top. That means that if the sensor is reading 35C the top is around 28C and the bottom is around 44C. This is on a board with no LLC and air cooling, so they run cooler than most. My first AM3+ board did not have sensors and got so hot it warped from the heat.
> 
> How could you extrapolate that from the NB temps?
> 
> Also, if a $165 board has a VRM sensor, why does a $240 board not have them? How much do they cost and how are they mounted?


because the $240 board does not need one, its vrms dont go booms !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Sandman posted how he did it earlier in this thread. Asus I believe sells temp probes and the board itself has headers to accept the probe signal. You'd have to decide which VRM to put the probe to and even then as even you point out, you're only hitting one component out of how many? You still end up extrapolating.
> 
> My only point on the extrapolation is that in a fixed test scenario, specific LLC setting and so on, I bet you should see a linear relationship between the NB temp and the VRM temps because on the Crosshair, they share the same physical heatsink. Then, you'd have to know what the upper temp limit of the VRM you are shooting for as a ceiling.
> 
> If you think the Crosshair is expensive, I have a 400USD Rampage III Extreme here too, which was a top of the line board back in the day and it doesn't have any thermal sensors on the VRMs either.


and i have a $500 RIVBE
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Also, if a $165 board has a VRM sensor, why does a $240 board not have them? How much do they cost and how are they mounted?
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS just has this thing of not putting sensors in them, they do the exact same to their graphics cards while the ref. cards have them, not entirely sure why really...
Click to expand...

the saberkitty 990 r2.0 has one !


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so it goes, what is the upper temp limit for the VRMs. I've never seen such a number published.


125C ? i dunno. i dont remember seeing any numbers on them to identify them and find their specs


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> because the $240 board does not need one, its vrms dont go booms !
> 
> the saberkitty 990 r2.0 has one !


I HAD a $140 board that didn't have sensors and it got so hot the case was too hot to touch and the PCB warped. It's VRMs didn't go boom either.

In other words: You're argument is irrelevant.

The kitty does not have a pci layout I can use. Irrelevant.


----------



## Mega Man

no it isnt, asus does not equal giga ... let alone a bargain giga board considering you can push 2+v on the CVFz your argument is not only invalid but pointless toothless and useless

* and consistently proven to be true


----------



## vedaire

Paul17041993 I think I can help you out here back in my days of overclocking athlons
I use to run a tec/waterchiller set up and took quite a few boards and cpus down to subzero
we use neoprene dive suits to insulate the back sides of boards and such from
condensation. But, if you wanna cool of the back side of the board as well you could cut a piece
of neoprene put it on the backside of the board then mount your cooler to it some how using
cpu backplate it would provide the non electrically conductive barrier your after and with it being
thin neoprene would still allow cooling of the backside of the cpu and vrm area.

when my disability finally gets approved both systems Im building will use chilled water for
cooling each system and if I get in the mood I may try to use a tec between the cpu and
waterblock to see if I can pull the temps even lower down to around -30 or so.


----------



## sgtgates

Hey guys good stuff goin on here, question. I can crossfire my 7970s in the 2nd and 4th slot no problem right? Or is 1 and 3 both 16x16 slots


----------



## gr8sho

There are 4 PCI-E x16 connectors on the board. Starting with the one closest the CPU, you want to use the first and third connector to get a crossfilre-X configuration to get the full 16X link speed. If you want to go tri-fire, then you would use the 2nd connector, but the bus speeds are halfed for the lower connectors.

I've never seen values for the link speeds using 2nd and 4th slots. In my case, the PSU obstructs access to the fourth PCI-E connector. As big as my HAF-932 is, I'm wanting one of those new stacker frames. Before long we'll be building mini-mainframes complete with chillers...


----------



## sgtgates

Dam I was hoping that it would be the same performance as 1st and 3rd, anyone else chime in or has used this lane combo?


----------



## ihatelolcats

in the manual it says you can reassign lanes but i have never seen how


----------



## Skyddsskor

Asus ROG Xpander anyone??

This is it


Spoiler: Asus ROG Xpander











Anybody has idea about how to replace the missing heatsink for this daughter board??
I have checked some heatsink in performance pc but still not sure which one will fit with this board.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Dam I was hoping that it would be the same performance as 1st and 3rd, anyone else chime in or has used this lane combo?


I was just looking at the picture of your system, and it's very nice and clean. Are you trying to get more room for a waterblock or something similar. What is the motivation to move your 7970s?


----------



## vedaire

1st and 3rd.


----------



## Paul17041993

non-Z;
- x16
- x1, x8 shared
- x16, x8 shared
- x4

Z;
- x16
- x8 shared
- x16, x8 shared
- x4

if you have the non-Z, you can put a x1 card in the 2nd red slot and the 1st and 3rd red slots will still have 16 lanes each, otherwise you either have
16-0-16-4 or 16-8-8-4


----------



## KonaJoe

Hi all - I'm hoping the following bit of information will save you some potential grief and headache,...

-Just replaced a CHVF that I killed with a CHVFZ and had no issues with the change-over, but afterwards,.... while I was cleaning up my OS by uninstalling unwanted software, I came across an installation named something like "ATI Driver update suite". Thinking it was some AMD video driver updater (I use Nvidia) I went ahead and deleted it. After the un-install, I was prompted to re-boot, which I did.

BIG MISTAKE!!!

What I deleted was the AMD chipset drivers for the mobo, which in turn utterly disabled all of the USB ports on the board while in the OS. This meant no mouse or keyboard once the system started booting into the OS.

To make matters worse, I didn't have any backups or restore points which included this particular driver set. There is a legacy PS style port for keyboard/mouse on the CHVFZ, but it requires an adaptor to get both devices working on the one port (not included with the mobo), and that adaptor most likely doesn't exist within the borders of my state.

Ultimately after exhausting every possible lead to a fix, I ended up completely re-installing my OS in order to get the AMD chipset back into the OS again, which meant a huge update & patch session, downloading and reinstalling all my favorite little bits of software & games, etc, etc.

What I've learned in summary;

Don't delete it unless you know exactly what it does,

Back up EVERYTHING and OFTEN

-Thx!

-KonaJoe

My Sig Rig's current list of ingredients;

AMD FX-8350 @ 4.46ghz (everyday O.C.)

Asus Crossfire V Formula Z mobo

2x EVGA GTX-760 SC 2gb GDDR5 video cards in SLI configuration

16gb Gskill Ripjaws 1866 memory

Raidmax RX-1000AE Gold Cert modular 1000w psu

Asus Blu-Ray/DVD R/W optical drive

Crucial 128gb SSD

2x 500gb Sata HDD

Corsair HCH60 AIO liquid CPU cooler

3x 140mm fans - top, side

3x 120mm fans - front, rear

NZXT digital touchscreen fan controller

NZXT Source 210 White mid-tower case (Would you believe this case is only $39.99 at www.newegg.com?)


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I was just looking at the picture of your system, and it's very nice and clean. Are you trying to get more room for a waterblock or something similar. What is the motivation to move your 7970s?


I have a whole New builds log in the h series nzxt club. Went reverse atx. So is there a way in bios to move it around? If not I'll stay 1,3


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> I have a whole New builds log in the h series nzxt club. Went reverse atx. So is there a way in bios to move it around? If not I'll stay 1,3


I saw LoLCats mention it, but I've never seen any BIOS option for it. No idea if a custom BIOS could accomplish that or if limited by hardware implementation.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KonaJoe*
> 
> Hi all - I'm hoping the following bit of information will save you some potential grief and headache,...
> 
> -Just replaced a CHVF that I killed with a CHVFZ and had no issues with the change-over, but afterwards,.... while I was cleaning up my OS by uninstalling unwanted software, I came across an installation named something like "ATI Driver update suite". Thinking it was some AMD video driver updater (I use Nvidia) I went ahead and deleted it. After the un-install, I was prompted to re-boot, which I did.
> 
> BIG MISTAKE!!!
> 
> What I deleted was the AMD chipset drivers for the mobo, which in turn utterly disabled all of the USB ports on the board while in the OS. This meant no mouse or keyboard once the system started booting into the OS.
> 
> To make matters worse, I didn't have any backups or restore points which included this particular driver set. There is a legacy PS style port for keyboard/mouse on the CHVFZ, but it requires an adaptor to get both devices working on the one port (not included with the mobo), and that adaptor most likely doesn't exist within the borders of my state.
> 
> Ultimately after exhausting every possible lead to a fix, I ended up completely re-installing my OS in order to get the AMD chipset back into the OS again, which meant a huge update & patch session, downloading and reinstalling all my favorite little bits of software & games, etc, etc.
> 
> What I've learned in summary;
> 
> Don't delete it unless you know exactly what it does,
> Back up EVERYTHING and OFTEN
> 
> -Thx!


Welcome, KonaJoe.

AMD used to offer a driver cleanup utility and wisely pulled it from circulation for this very reason. I've walked in your shoes but was able to recover the machine using just one PS/2 device, but it was bloody painful and I won't make that mistake again. The culprit in case you were unaware is the USB Filter driver from AMD being removed.

And although many of us know about this problem already, another reminder is certainly worthy of posting.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KonaJoe*
> 
> Hi all - I'm hoping the following bit of information will save you some potential grief and headache,...
> 
> -Just replaced a CHVF that I killed with a CHVFZ and had no issues with the change-over, but afterwards,.... while I was cleaning up my OS by uninstalling unwanted software, I came across an installation named something like "ATI Driver update suite". Thinking it was some AMD video driver updater (I use Nvidia) I went ahead and deleted it. After the un-install, I was prompted to re-boot, which I did.
> 
> BIG MISTAKE!!!
> 
> What I deleted was the AMD chipset drivers for the mobo, which in turn utterly disabled all of the USB ports on the board while in the OS. This meant no mouse or keyboard once the system started booting into the OS.
> 
> To make matters worse, I didn't have any backups or restore points which included this particular driver set. There is a legacy PS style port for keyboard/mouse on the CHVFZ, but it requires an adaptor to get both devices working on the one port (not included with the mobo), and that adaptor most likely doesn't exist within the borders of my state.
> 
> Ultimately after exhausting every possible lead to a fix, I ended up completely re-installing my OS in order to get the AMD chipset back into the OS again, which meant a huge update & patch session, downloading and reinstalling all my favorite little bits of software & games, etc, etc.
> 
> What I've learned in summary;
> 
> Don't delete it unless you know exactly what it does,
> Back up EVERYTHING and OFTEN
> 
> -Thx!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, KonaJoe.
> 
> AMD used to offer a driver cleanup utility and wisely pulled it from circulation for this very reason. I've walked in your shoes but was able to recover the machine using just one PS/2 device, but it was bloody painful and I won't make that mistake again. The culprit in case you were unaware is the USB Filter driver from AMD being removed.
> 
> And although many of us know about this problem already, another reminder is certainly worthy of posting.
Click to expand...

hey using a keyboard to nav is easy !


----------



## gr8sho

I'm old enough to remember when computers didn't have mice!


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hey using a keyboard to nav is easy !


+1, windows's install is too easy to do using ounly keyboard

tab+ enter is allmost all what you need, sometime's backspace

windows could be tricky one, but it's pretty easy still...
and i was birth on mouse time







(but first computer what i used, was old mikromikko pc with windows 3.11 when i was 5 year's old







)


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> +1, windows's install is too easy to do using ounly keyboard
> 
> tab+ enter is allmost all what you need, sometime's backspace
> 
> windows could be tricky one, but it's pretty easy still...
> and i was birth on mouse time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (but first computer what i used, was old mikromikko pc with windows 3.11 when i was 5 year's old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I feel old now...








Is it bad that I sold Tandy's? lol

Anyway..this is the current build. Thought I'd take a few pics before tearing it apart tomorrow to start my Rigid tubing + Acrylic false floor + Acrylic mobo "cover". (Maybe build myself a block for the backside of the socket depending on if I have enough copper stock left)


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> I feel old now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it bad that I sold Tandy's? lol


Yes, it's bad









but, when i was using win3.11, it was my dad's computer what he got from hi's friend for free, and it was 13 year's ago maby, so...


----------



## Antykain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> I feel old now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it bad that I sold Tandy's? lol


One of our first PC's was the Tandy 1000 HX.. actually had a EX t begin with, but it had an issue and we got the HX as a replacement. Running MS-DOS 3.x at the time.. Windows had just been publicly released around the same time.. though we did not get it for a few years down the road. Windows 2.0 or 2.1 maybe.. Goodtimes!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> I feel old now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it bad that I sold Tandy's? lol
> 
> 
> 
> One of our first PC's was the Tandy 1000 HX.. actually had a EX t begin with, but it had an issue and we got the HX as a replacement. Running MS-DOS 3.x at the time.. Windows had just been publicly released around the same time.. though we did not get it for a few years down the road. Windows 2.0 or 2.1 maybe.. Goodtimes!
Click to expand...

i still remember playing kings quest and space quest new @ on our 4 color tandy !


----------



## KonaJoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hey using a keyboard to nav is easy !


True enough, but that oh so elusive PS/2->USB adaptor is what I didn't have, and couldn't find here in my little po-dunk town.


----------



## SgtHawker

I started with an IBM PC Jr. with upgraded 64k of memory to 640k with an addon case that held a 2nd (that's right 2nd) 360k floppy drive, and a sidecar with a bus mouse with a steel ball. What fun! It had cartridge basic, and add on keystroke cache.


----------



## gr8sho

I started with a proper IBM PC. Paid $3000 back in 1983 I think. Dual floppies, CGA adapter with a whopping 16 colors. When I sold it, I made all my money back and then some.


----------



## Tjsaysrawr

can i join?


----------



## gr8sho

Welcome!


----------



## gr8sho

So I found a "new" practical stress program for our 8-way processor named Handbrake. Well, not so new as I've used it on and off for several years.








Haven't had time to research if the author made some enhancements to handle parallel processing across the CPUs.
Nevertheless, today I started to encode a BD, and lo and behold all 8 CPUs are running at 100%! Finally an application worthy of our 8350s.
Hopefully not a case of bad programming either. It still takes an hour and a half to encode a 34GB movie...

From the app's log, I found the following.
Quote:


> x264 [info]: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 SSE4.2 AVX XOP FMA4 FMA3 SSEMisalign LZCNT BMI1


Anyone know of a video encoding app that can use GPUs processing capability?

As the machine needs to run for a while like this, I poked around the board with my laser thermometer. I found a few hot spots on the back of the board in the low 70C range, and some of the caps in the upper left of the CPU on the front side of the board were same. Come to think of it, they are likely the same hot spot. I'll have to get around to putting another fan in that area to see how much it helps. And hopefully the caps are fine dealing dealing with those temps. The heatsink itself seemed to be in the 63C range.


----------



## gr8sho

Looks like the AMD Cleanup Utility has returned. As a new beta of Catalyst was released this past Monday, I may give it a try.

Nah.....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Looks like the AMD Cleanup Utility has returned. As a new beta of Catalyst was released this past Monday, I may give it a try.
> 
> Nah.....


Only really affects Thief and GCN 2.0 cards so it's kinda pointless for you









I even uninstalled it.....kept being buggy for me with other games, i'll wait till crossfire is implemented before i finish Thief


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> So I found a "new" practical stress program for our 8-way processor named Handbrake. Well, not so new as I've used it on and off for several years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had time to research if the author made some enhancements to handle parallel processing across the CPUs.
> Nevertheless, today I started to encode a BD, and lo and behold all 8 CPUs are running at 100%! Finally an application worthy of our 8350s.
> Hopefully not a case of bad programming either. It still takes an hour and a half to encode a 34GB movie...
> 
> From the app's log, I found the following.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> x264 [info]: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 SSE4.2 AVX XOP FMA4 FMA3 SSEMisalign LZCNT BMI1
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know of a video encoding app that can use GPUs processing capability?
> 
> As the machine needs to run for a while like this, I poked around the board with my laser thermometer. I found a few hot spots on the back of the board in the low 70C range, and some of the caps in the upper left of the CPU on the front side of the board were same. Come to think of it, they are likely the same hot spot. I'll have to get around to putting another fan in that area to see how much it helps. And hopefully the caps are fine dealing dealing with those temps. The heatsink itself seemed to be in the 63C range.
Click to expand...

yea, i use dvdfab !


----------



## ihatelolcats

handbrake was working on gpu acceleration. did they abandon it?


----------



## gr8sho

Based on this link , no. But when I used the defaults to transcode a BD to an .M4V, it was clear the GPUs laid dormant. I did not see manual selection to tell the program to use hardware acceleration, so I have to surmise that sort of conversion is not supported. Let's hope the author gets around to it at some point.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> So I found a "new" practical stress program for our 8-way processor named Handbrake. Well, not so new as I've used it on and off for several years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had time to research if the author made some enhancements to handle parallel processing across the CPUs.
> Nevertheless, today I started to encode a BD, and lo and behold all 8 CPUs are running at 100%! Finally an application worthy of our 8350s.
> Hopefully not a case of bad programming either. It still takes an hour and a half to encode a 34GB movie...
> 
> From the app's log, I found the following.
> Anyone know of a video encoding app that can use GPUs processing capability?
> 
> As the machine needs to run for a while like this, I poked around the board with my laser thermometer. I found a few hot spots on the back of the board in the low 70C range, and some of the caps in the upper left of the CPU on the front side of the board were same. Come to think of it, they are likely the same hot spot. I'll have to get around to putting another fan in that area to see how much it helps. And hopefully the caps are fine dealing dealing with those temps. The heatsink itself seemed to be in the 63C range.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> handbrake was working on gpu acceleration. did they abandon it?


I use the latest dev releases, (openCL) and it works really well, I can convert a few hours worth of fraps videos to H.264 in less then an hour.
only seems to use 4 cores though, not too sure how much it uses my 290X though either, I'll have to give that a more thorough look...


----------



## gr8sho

As I said, for me all 8 cores were maxed. I converted a 2 hour 34GB BD in about an hour and a half, with the CPU completely maxed out. The GPUs weren't doing a darn thing.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> As I said, for me all 8 cores were maxed. I converted a 2 hour 34GB BD in about an hour and a half, with the CPU completely maxed out. The GPUs weren't doing a darn thing.


Tried Xilisoft VC?

It has options for CPU cores and AMD/Nvidia cards

EDIT: heres a link: http://www.xilisoft.com/video-converter.html

EDIT2: Scratch that, doesn't support the 7xxx series, kinda strange.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Only really affects Thief and GCN 2.0 cards so it's kinda pointless for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even uninstalled it.....kept being buggy for me with other games, i'll wait till crossfire is implemented before i finish Thief


I was only looking for it to help with Mantle. But as you said, Crossfire support isn't really there properly yet.

BTW, I got your point.







I'm no rush to move off Tahiti. If anything, I'm going to look into picking up a 3rd 7970 card.

That AMD uninstall utility, if it isn't capable of leaving things alone like SATA, USB, RAID, chipset drivers, won't really do what I want. I'd like to be able to see all AMD video drivers removed but leave the mainboard alone. At some point I'll be updating video drivers again. would be nice to put the machine back to a pristine state beforehand. I suspect I will try to use the normal Catalyst uninstall selectively, and then use RAPR.EXE to locate any residual drivers before attempting to reinstall drivers again.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Tried Xilisoft VC?
> 
> It has options for CPU cores and AMD/Nvidia cards
> 
> EDIT: heres a link: http://www.xilisoft.com/video-converter.html
> 
> EDIT2: Scratch that, doesn't support the 7xxx series, kinda strange.


I have not. Software packages like this always arouse suspicion in me. Admittedly I am partial to Sylsoft products, but they haven't released a format converter yet for BD. Their DVD stuff is fine and use it all the time. Handbrake is fine and I'm not complaining. Just wanted a more efficient method of doing the conversion.

Your sig is spot on. "Never heard of a thing as "Too much power"" Just wish these applications took advantage of all that power. Now that HB can use all 8 cores, I'm "happier".


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I was only looking for it to help with Mantle. But as you said, Crossfire support isn't really there properly yet.
> 
> BTW, I got your point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no rush to move off Tahiti. If anything, I'm going to look into picking up a 3rd 7970 card.
> 
> That AMD uninstall utility, if it isn't capable of leaving things alone like SATA, USB, RAID, chipset drivers, won't really do what I want. I'd like to be able to see all AMD video drivers removed but leave the mainboard alone. At some point I'll be updating video drivers again. would be nice to put the machine back to a pristine state beforehand. I suspect I will try to use the normal Catalyst uninstall selectively, and then use RAPR.EXE to locate any residual drivers before attempting to reinstall drivers again.


Nor should you move from tahiti, they are great cards, i went through CF 6970's then had to give one to the wife and the performance drop made me sad, then it died.....made me even more sad







, so i got a 7970 with all intentions of either Crossfire it is was cheap enough to grab a second card or wait for the next gen.......Next gen just looked awesome so i grabbed a 290x and gave the 7970 to my wife and all was well........then the 290x started being silly (artifacts and blacks screens at stock







) so i got a refund and grabbed Cf 290's instead.......and i am LOVING them!!









On the driver side of things, use DDU, it only uninstalls the AMD Video drivers, complete wipe start from scratch.....only way i'll go now


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I have not. Software packages like this always arouse suspicion in me. Admittedly I am partial to Sylsoft products, but they haven't released a format converter yet for BD. Their DVD stuff is fine and use it all the time. Handbrake is fine and I'm not complaining. Just wanted a more efficient method of doing the conversion.
> 
> Your sig is spot on. "Never heard of a thing as "Too much power"" Just wish these applications took advantage of all that power. Now that HB can use all 8 cores, I'm "happier".


I've been using Xilisoft for a while now with no ill effects, so you can take it from me it's not a nasty program









If the 6970 hadn't died then i might have been able to use it for dedicated power









As for the sig, yeah.....i'm still thinking about what a 3rd 290 would do for me









Answer: not much outside of benches........but then again Mantle


----------



## gr8sho

Probably the main reason I'm considering trifire is these new 4K displays are starting to become more easily accessible. Would be nice to see some of the newer games running on one of those at full res.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Probably the main reason I'm considering trifire is these new 4K displays are starting to become more easily accessible. Would be nice to see some of the newer games running on one of those at full res.


i think i'll grab a 1440p 120hz monitor at some point and stick with that for the next few years, not sure if 4k interests me enough yet.


----------



## Mega Man

really enjoyed south park the game ! if anyone wants to know what it is like, it is like you are starring in your own south park ! best part... i gotta beat up cartmen!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> really enjoyed south park the game ! if anyone wants to know what it is like, it is like you are starring in your own south park ! best part... i gotta beat up cartmen!


That was the best part......apart from Kenny being stabbed by a unicorn..........or kenny's "boob" distraction lol

parts of it were a bit....weird (deactivating the nuke) but overall it was a great game and actually had a decent combat system.

also.......MANBEARPIG!!!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> really enjoyed south park the game ! if anyone wants to know what it is like, it is like you are starring in your own south park ! best part... i gotta beat up cartmen!


My oldest son played and thoroughly enjoyed it. I may crank it up myself.


----------



## Mega Man

beware on the youngins the sex scene isnt something i would let little ones see

i loved the canada part.... really made me wanna play sdragon quest/final fantasy again


----------



## gr8sho

thanks, but he's a lot older than you think.


----------



## Mega Man

just a general warning !~ you got me thinking when you said kid


----------



## gr8sho

And it's right for you to do so. I just finished Fallout New Vegas ultimate (good game btw), and important reminder because these games are really meant for adults.


----------



## gr8sho

I have Windows 7 skinny'd down to 30GB. She's still a little overweight, but I'm hoping the process of upgrading to Windows 8.1 will clear up obsolete and stranded data.

I'm revisiting the Crosshair V driver situation. Asus itself offers few choices. The only meaningful item actually is the Realtek audio driver. I'm going to go with as many of the defaults that come with the OS as I can initially and then look for anything newer either offered by Windows update of from the manufacturer.

Sound right?


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I have Windows 7 skinny'd down to 30GB. She's still a little overweight, but I'm hoping the process of upgrading to Windows 8.1 will clear up obsolete and stranded data.
> 
> I'm revisiting the Crosshair V driver situation. Asus itself offers few choices. The only meaningful item actually is the Realtek audio driver. I'm going to go with as many of the defaults that come with the OS as I can initially and then look for anything newer either offered by Windows update of from the manufacturer.
> 
> Sound right?


The driver that I never found an installer outside asus web and didnt come with Windows 7 is the asmedia usb 3 drivers. Yo can download the Realtek sound driver directly from Realtek. I install the Intel ethernet drivers too. The asus installer only calls the Intel installer.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> The driver that I never found an installer outside asus web and didnt come with Windows 7 is the asmedia usb 3 drivers. Yo can download the Realtek sound driver directly from Realtek. I install the Intel ethernet drivers too. The asus installer only calls the Intel installer.


This isn't a Windows 7 question. Or are you saying Windows 8 does not include USB 3.0 drivers?

This actually is a core point of my original post. If Asus doesn't offer a driver, one either assumes Microsoft included those drivers natively, or you have to use the Windows 7 variant, or you have to go foraging to the component manufacturer. Of these 3 choices, I'm counting on the first being true, especially since the Crosshair V preceded the introduction of Windows 8. It's been a while since I had Windows 8 running on this machine, but now I'm making a full commitment.


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> This isn't a Windows 7 question. Or are you saying Windows 8 does not include USB 3.0 drivers?


I wrote about W7, because that is what I use and have not tested W8 yet.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I have Windows 7 skinny'd down to 30GB. She's still a little overweight, but I'm hoping the process of upgrading to Windows 8.1 will clear up obsolete and stranded data.
> 
> I'm revisiting the Crosshair V driver situation. Asus itself offers few choices. The only meaningful item actually is the Realtek audio driver. I'm going to go with as many of the defaults that come with the OS as I can initially and then look for anything newer either offered by Windows update of from the manufacturer.
> 
> Sound right?


all the board drivers are in 8/8.1, even 7k cards have internal drivers that are fairly decent, and if drivers for something aren't in the install it searches for the most suitable on your drives and then in the online database (aka windows update).


----------



## gr8sho

Hey Paul, So far so good, but it hasn't been as seamless as I would have liked. On the front-end, I was made to uninstall intel ethernet driver. Fortunately I had the Netgear wireless adapter in the machine in case an active network connection was needed.

After the install, the machine did come up. I should mention I followed the upgrade path. During the first reboot there was some failure, but subsequent reboots were okay.

Haven't assessed the aftermath of apps that are missing. I can hear the fans on my H100i spinning up, so that's good, But CorsairLink looks like it's going to have to be reinstalled.

To get to 8.1 apparently requires all the updates applied to 8.0 first which requires 1GB download.

I don't see any complaints in the device manager window, so it looks like all the installed devices were accounted for. Was a little nervous for the RAID drivers, but it appears that's okay.


----------



## gr8sho

Be warned.


----------



## gr8sho

I know some of use SSD benchmarking tools. If you have multiple drives capable of booting Windows, I ran into a peculiar issue. Windows 8.1 Pro needs some space on the system reserved drive to install. After the loooong download, I was greeted with an error message about lack of space on that hidden partition. When I went to examine the partition, I found a 64M folder named "AS-SSD-TEST42".

Strange, but true....


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Be warned.


i've been using the old uninstall utility from AMD since september 2013, and with no effects like the ones that were mentioned on the link you posted... it is pretty odd...

BTW, NEW BIOS FILE

New Bios

as always, the changelog: IMPROVE SYSTEM STABILITY


----------



## gr8sho

I'm noticing now that 8.1 Pro must have already included this driver in the base OS build. That wasn't the case in Windows 7.

In case anyone was keeping score, if you limit your pagefile size to 1MB and disable system restore, Windows 8.1 Pro takes about 22GB in a fairly naked state.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i remember when my motherboard gpt updates...just barely though


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i remember when my motherboard gpt updates...just barely though


I'm not so sure. On the non-Z, you'll find lots of code packages to use on the ASUS site for Windows 7. Additionally, AMD also provided updated chipset and storage drivers. Not so much for Windows 8.
Now that this board is about 3 years old, the challenge of driver code with Windows 8.1 is gone. Since I chose the upgrade path, there was literally nothing to be done.

I'm also noticing I still have the eSata and USB3 ASMedia drivers installed from Windows 7. For some reason these were not removed...


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm not so sure. On the non-Z, you'll find lots of code packages to use on the ASUS site for Windows 7. Additionally, AMD also provided updated chipset and storage drivers. Not so much for Windows 8.
> Now that this board is about 3 years old, the challenge of driver code with Windows 8.1 is gone. Since I chose the upgrade path, there was literally nothing to be done.
> 
> I'm also noticing I still have the eSata and USB3 ASMedia drivers installed from Windows 7. For some reason these were not removed...


kernal wise, 7 and 8 are virtually identical, only real difference I believe is EUFI related, which most hardware doesn't need in this case, think the only problem Ive seen is graphics drivers, and in your case the intel etho drivers likely weren't supported (they have very bad power management to begin with...).


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> kernal wise, 7 and 8 are virtually identical, only real difference I believe is EUFI related, which most hardware doesn't need in this case, think the only problem Ive seen is graphics drivers, and in your case the intel etho drivers likely weren't supported (they have very bad power management to begin with...).


The Ethernet drivers I had to uninstall were from Intel's website. There might be something specific to Windows 7 in there possibly.
I did notice interestingly enough some drivers signed in 2006 as I was checking out device manager....

Apparently in a few weeks we get another big update from Microsoft and I get to do this again. I hope this time the upgrade works without a problem. I spend all of yesterday and a good part of today to get this darn OS working and it still feels fragile.

CorsairLink is one app that really seems to have issues.

But come to think of it, Windows 8 has been out only what, 2 years now?
And yet, every now and then I get the urge to want to buy a Surface Pro 2....


----------



## agung79

anyone or someone have some experience that when using very very tight power supply and make vrm very hot cause they have working very hard for processor.
right now i'm using corsair GS 600watt for amd 9370 1.512vcore or 1.475, 3big harddrive, 1 ssd, 4 x 4 DDR3 corsair, and fxf 7970, 8 fans, 1 switch tech pump mcp 355.
and of course asus crosshair v formula with latest bios version with llc set to very hard (before extreme).
and if set to extreme with 1.5, after power button pushed, 1 second gone dead...
or the vrm for this motherboard already design to be very hot and you can not hold it even 2 second to touch the vrm, and make your processor running at 75Cdeg and increasing, even using custom loop water coiling with 1 360 xtc with 3 sp fan, and 1 140 xtc with 1 140 casing fan.

thanks.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> anyone or someone have some experience that when using very very tight power supply and make vrm very hot cause they have working very hard for processor.
> right now i'm using corsair GS 600watt for amd 9370 1.512vcore or 1.475, 3big harddrive, 1 ssd, 4 x 4 DDR3 corsair, and fxf 7970, 8 fans, 1 switch tech pump mcp 355.
> and of course asus crosshair v formula with latest bios version with llc set to very hard (before extreme).
> and if set to extreme with 1.5, after power button pushed, 1 second gone dead...
> or the vrm for this motherboard already design to be very hot and you can not hold it even 2 second to touch the vrm, and make your processor running at 75Cdeg and increasing, even using custom loop water coiling with 1 360 xtc with 3 sp fan, and 1 140 xtc with 1 140 casing fan.
> 
> thanks.


1 dont use extreme, you dont need llc on extreme


----------



## Skyddsskor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> anyone or someone have some experience that when using very very tight power supply and make vrm very hot cause they have working very hard for processor.
> right now i'm using corsair GS 600watt for amd 9370 1.512vcore or 1.475, 3big harddrive, 1 ssd, 4 x 4 DDR3 corsair, and fxf 7970, 8 fans, 1 switch tech pump mcp 355.
> and of course asus crosshair v formula with latest bios version with llc set to very hard (before extreme).
> and if set to extreme with 1.5, after power button pushed, 1 second gone dead...
> or the vrm for this motherboard already design to be very hot and you can not hold it even 2 second to touch the vrm, and make your processor running at 75Cdeg and increasing, even using custom loop water coiling with 1 360 xtc with 3 sp fan, and 1 140 xtc with 1 140 casing fan.
> 
> thanks.


which bios version have you used for your processor?? Is it 1703 version??


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> anyone or someone have some experience that when using very very tight power supply and make vrm very hot cause they have working very hard for processor.
> right now i'm using corsair GS 600watt for amd 9370 1.512vcore or 1.475, 3big harddrive, 1 ssd, 4 x 4 DDR3 corsair, and fxf 7970, 8 fans, 1 switch tech pump mcp 355.
> and of course asus crosshair v formula with latest bios version with llc set to very hard (before extreme).
> and if set to extreme with 1.5, after power button pushed, 1 second gone dead...
> or the vrm for this motherboard already design to be very hot and you can not hold it even 2 second to touch the vrm, and make your processor running at 75Cdeg and increasing, even using custom loop water coiling with 1 360 xtc with 3 sp fan, and 1 140 xtc with 1 140 casing fan.
> 
> thanks.


high or very high regulation, extreme is too much as it will push the volts too high (this is for nitro etc), you'll need a good fan on the board heatsink, most people use an 80mm, CPU temps wise you should be looking at the actual core temp via some 3rd party monitor tool, if that's getting over 70C then your block or pump is likely not enough, the back of the board will generally be pretty hot, as much as 20-40 degrees C over the actual core temperature, a fan blowing on the back of the socket could help if you can put one there.


----------



## sgtgates

alright so hwmonitor and hwinfo isn't showing core temps only socket, used to, what happened? I solved this issue a long time ago just don't remember how


----------



## gr8sho

it's there in HWINFO. compare with coretemp. You can relabel it to what you want.


----------



## jthm4goth

Got my new water loop up and running and pulled this off


----------



## Mega Man

nice !


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> high or very high regulation, extreme is too much as it will push the volts too high (this is for nitro etc), you'll need a good fan on the board heatsink, most people use an 80mm, CPU temps wise you should be looking at the actual core temp via some 3rd party monitor tool, if that's getting over 70C then your block or pump is likely not enough, the back of the board will generally be pretty hot, as much as 20-40 degrees C over the actual core temperature, a fan blowing on the back of the socket could help if you can put one there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyddsskor*
> 
> which bios version have you used for your processor?? Is it 1703 version??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 dont use extreme, you dont need llc on extreme


ok. thanks all, so i dont need to speed more money for upgrade my power supply, and i just have a 9370 that only can be overclocked at 4935 (23.5x110) 1.475 volt with about 65Cdeg for core and 70Cdeg for CPU at max .

and my bios are ver 1901 and just i checked there are new version 2002, and i will try it...

Thanks all


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> high or very high regulation, extreme is too much as it will push the volts too high (this is for nitro etc), you'll need a good fan on the board heatsink, most people use an 80mm, CPU temps wise you should be looking at the actual core temp via some 3rd party monitor tool, if that's getting over 70C then your block or pump is likely not enough, the back of the board will generally be pretty hot, as much as 20-40 degrees C over the actual core temperature, a fan blowing on the back of the socket could help if you can put one there.


*Hjups*

Is it problem, that i putted "extreme" setting's on from bios and i'm running my phenom II 1055[email protected]+3.85Ghz/1.45V with 30*C idle/max+45*C on BF4 temp's?


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> *Hjups*
> 
> Is it problem, that i putted "extreme" setting's on from bios and i'm running my phenom II [email protected]+3.85Ghz/1.45V with 30*C idle/max+45*C on BF4 temp's?


yes it can be
i found high llc better for my 1045t and got me better clocks with lower temps
extreme will boost voltage to much and is really for overclocking on ln2


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jthm4goth*
> 
> Got my new water loop up and running and pulled this off


Very nice.









To improve your overclocking posture, consider moving your DRAM to the red slots.

And if you can, post a larger picture of your results, something legible.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> anyone or someone have some experience that when using very very tight power supply and make vrm very hot cause they have working very hard for processor.
> right now i'm using corsair GS 600watt for amd 9370 1.512vcore or 1.475, 3big harddrive, 1 ssd, 4 x 4 DDR3 corsair, and fxf 7970, 8 fans, 1 switch tech pump mcp 355.
> and of course asus crosshair v formula with latest bios version with llc set to very hard (before extreme).
> and if set to extreme with 1.5, after power button pushed, 1 second gone dead...
> or the vrm for this motherboard already design to be very hot and you can not hold it even 2 second to touch the vrm, and make your processor running at 75Cdeg and increasing, even using custom loop water coiling with 1 360 xtc with 3 sp fan, and 1 140 xtc with 1 140 casing fan.
> 
> thanks.


dude... are you really using that PSU for THAAT KIND OF POWER SUCKING MOFO????????????????? you can fry your PSU, MOBO, or even CPU.. and with those settings, ussing LLC on very high??? YOLO????


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> dude... are you really using that PSU for THAAT KIND OF POWER SUCKING MOFO????????????????? you can fry your PSU, MOBO, or even CPU.. and with those settings, ussing LLC on very high??? YOLO????


but if only llc set to high, the volt can not reach the desirable manual voltage for cpu, 1.48x with llc high only goes to 1.47x, but with very high set llc goes to exactly what i set voltage manually...







but its 9375 anyway its already hot


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> but if only llc set to high, the volt can not reach the desirable manual voltage for cpu, 1.48x with llc high only goes to 1.47x, but with very high set llc goes to exactly what i set voltage manually...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but its 9375 anyway its already hot


what im trying to say, is that a 9370 is a beast, and a 600w psu may not do the job... may i suggest you buy a new psu... maybe a 800w one or greater...


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> what im trying to say, is that a 9370 is a beast, and a 600w psu may not do the job... may i suggest you buy a new psu... maybe a 800w one or greater...


okay then... thanks... next project... saving money for new psu...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> what im trying to say, is that a 9370 is a beast, and a 600w psu may not do the job... may i suggest you buy a new psu... maybe a 800w one or greater...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> okay then... thanks... next project... saving money for new psu...


Right, under load you are likely exceeding 500W already, putting a lot of stress on the PSU.

Please consider adding a RIG profile for your machine. Sounds very nice.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> but if only llc set to high, the volt can not reach the desirable manual voltage for cpu, 1.48x with llc high only goes to 1.47x, but with very high set llc goes to exactly what i set voltage manually...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but its 9375 anyway its already hot


just enable the higher voltage, you can go as high as 1.6V and still be fairly safe (provided you keep everything cool).


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> but if only llc set to high, the volt can not reach the desirable manual voltage for cpu, 1.48x with llc high only goes to 1.47x, but with very high set llc goes to exactly what i set voltage manually...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but its 9375 anyway its already hot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> just enable the higher voltage, you can go as high as 1.6V and still be fairly safe (provided you keep everything cool).


On my board, LLC set to Very High will raise Vcore slightly over the BIOS target setting when putting the CPU under stress. I'm fine with this because what you get is a tighter tolerance on the voltage input, that is to say, you reduce Vdroop or large voltage swings. Yes, the VRMs work harder in this case and cooling becomes more challenging.

(The 9xxx series chips are still Vishera).


----------



## Erick Silver

Afternoon Gents. I will be upgrading my Red Steel rig to a CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z just after the first of the month and popped in here to get an idea of what to expect. Will be joining the club as soon as everything is set up.


----------



## jthm4goth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Afternoon Gents. I will be upgrading my Red Steel rig to a CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z just after the first of the month and popped in here to get an idea of what to expect. Will be joining the club as soon as everything is set up.


You won't be sorry I loved the board


----------



## zila

Agreed. Best 990 board on the market, all others pale in comparison.


----------



## jthm4goth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Agreed. Best 990 board on the market, all others pale in comparison.


Sad I'm selling mine but I am staying in the ROG family actually staying in the Formula family just jumping ship to Intel mid April


----------



## Erick Silver

Was wondering. Can I use any USB Cable with the proper ends for the ROG Connect or does it have to be the ROG connect cable only?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Was wondering. Can I use any USB Cable with the proper ends for the ROG Connect or does it have to be the ROG connect cable only?


should work with any male-male cable I'm pretty sure, should be the same pinout on each end as per USB standards.


----------



## agung79

sharing some crosshair v formula z


----------



## 033Y5

hello to everyone hope all is well
you guys that are running 1.55+ vcore are you running stock cooling or are you using a water block on your board
am at 1.525v for 4.8ghz and wanna try for 5ghz stable and wanna know if i can push further without a water block on the board i have a fan on vrms and back of socket
this is my setup so far ( pic aint the greatest )
just ask if need more info or pics/screen shots

also anyone got any info about where to put 1 or 2 optional temp sensors in the vrms


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> anyone got any info about where to put 1 or 2 optional temp sensors in the vrms


I used a infrared thermometer to compare against sensor reading till I located the hottest spot between the VRM WB and actual VRM and simply wedged sensor into place.
A little trail and error goes a long ways


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> should work with any male-male cable I'm pretty sure, should be the same pinout on each end as per USB standards.


Could it be like an ethernet crossover cable where some pins are reversed, as opposed to straight through?

That could explain why you need to enable the ROG connect in UEFI for that particular USB connector to work reversed for the special cable.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*
> 
> Could it be like an ethernet crossover cable where some pins are reversed, as opposed to straight through?
> 
> That could explain why you need to enable the ROG connect in UEFI for that particular USB connector to work reversed for the special cable.


the switch to enable the ROG connect port just switches the wiring out of the SB's USB controller and into the ROG connect chip, so you either have the choice that it behaves as a standard USB port or is used with the A-A cable for ROG connect, cant be both at the same time as its simply not possible for USB to behave that way.

devices like smartphones however that can behave as either a device (plugged into a PC) or host (plugged into a DAC) due to having a 5th pin that, when grounded, switches it to host mode (and cant be plugged into a PC of course).


----------



## Erick Silver

Well, my motherboard SHOULD be delivered tomorrow. I look forward to seeing an improvement in my system.


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I used a infrared thermometer to compare against sensor reading till I located the hottest spot between the VRM WB and actual VRM and simply wedged sensor into place.
> A little trail and error goes a long ways


thank you for an answer about optional sensors i have a couple so will place them in a few places and see what happens


----------



## Erick Silver

Got my board installed. I think I got all the drivers installed. I haven't figured out all the bios stuff yet. So no overclock as of yet. Will play and tweak that later.


----------



## incurablegeek

Don't know how active this thread is because the Crosshair V Formula board is a bit old and well understood by all by now - a great board though I must add.

At any rate, does anyone know how to feed internet radio out the *Optical Out of the Crosshair board to the Optical In of an amp* - and actually get sound?

(For obvious reasons I am not using a sound card.)

What settings should I look at in Win 7 64 bit Ultimate or in the Crosshair BIOS, if any?

Thanks.


----------



## madcratebuilder

If you have the Realtek CODEO installed it should auto sense, see 4-24 to 4-26 of the manual.


----------



## incurablegeek

@madcratebuilder

The pages you refer to in the manual appear to deal with ROG (*4.3.8 ROG Connect*) Am I missing something obvious?


----------



## gr8sho

Within sound properties in control panel, you should be able to direct where the sound is sent. If there is a detected connection on that port, it should allow you to default sound to that path.


----------



## incurablegeek

Thank you gr8sho for your kind response. Here are the two snippets which show the obvious and that is my sound is now coming into the monitor speakers via HDMI cables. There appears to be no way to change this. Also, if I were to change this for internet radio would I not necessary push all my system warnings into my big speakers and subwoofer and thereby mix it with the music that is ongoing? Had hoped to be able to separate the two.

Also, from my limited reading I see that dedicated sound cards are now back in vogue. FYI I have an HT Omega Claro Halo on another computer and am familiar with its setup. The Claro Halo is overkill since I don't use headphones such that I made a bid on ebay for an Omega Claro card which has the same sound chip, just not specialized for headphones which I don't use anyway.

Think I'd be foolish to buy the HT Omega Claro card and use that instead?

Snippets:


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULA/HelpDesk_Download/

direct link

try installing sound drivers my amd rig is in pieces and will be for a while but this is from my intel rig



you should have something similar ( more options ) does not seem like you have drivers installed this is with one amd card, my amd rig has four and is much bigger with hdmi audios lol so that is what i suggest ( i assumed you have the ~z version )


----------



## gr8sho

Right, the Sound in control panel option, not in Device Manager.


----------



## Tjsaysrawr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Got my board installed. I think I got all the drivers installed. I haven't figured out all the bios stuff yet. So no overclock as of yet. Will play and tweak that later.


looks nice :0


----------



## 033Y5

hello all
i know its off topic but wanted to ask i can get this gpu in link for £200 issit worth it and what waterblocks fit this card
thanks in advance

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Graphics+Cards/AMD+Radeon/Radeon+R9+290/Sapphire+Radeon+R9+290+4096MB+GDDR5+PCI-Express+Graphics+Card+-+Battlefield+4+Edition+?productId=58144&source=googleps&gclid=CPv-xO6xxr0CFdShtAod83AAiw


----------



## Erick Silver

You should probably ask in the GPU Forums at the following link:

http://www.overclock.net/f/67/amd-ati

This is a motherboard forum. Also, the link you provide does show the card in question but it has been discontinued. So unless you are getting it used from someone you won't be picking it up from that particular retailer.

Again though, ask in the GPU forum that I linked above.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> hello all
> i know its off topic but wanted to ask i can get this gpu in link for £200 issit worth it and what waterblocks fit this card
> thanks in advance
> 
> http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Graphics+Cards/AMD+Radeon/Radeon+R9+290/Sapphire+Radeon+R9+290+4096MB+GDDR5+PCI-Express+Graphics+Card+-+Battlefield+4+Edition+?productId=58144&source=googleps&gclid=CPv-xO6xxr0CFdShtAod83AAiw


If you a getting that exact card (Ref Design) Then any R9 290/x waterblock will fit it.

Any particular brand you are after?

Might help if you posted it here as well: http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/0_40


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> hello all
> i know its off topic but wanted to ask i can get this gpu in link for £200 issit worth it and what waterblocks fit this card
> thanks in advance
> 
> http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Graphics+Cards/AMD+Radeon/Radeon+R9+290/Sapphire+Radeon+R9+290+4096MB+GDDR5+PCI-Express+Graphics+Card+-+Battlefield+4+Edition+?productId=58144&source=googleps&gclid=CPv-xO6xxr0CFdShtAod83AAiw
> 
> 
> 
> If you a getting that exact card (Ref Design) Then any R9 290/x waterblock will fit it.
> 
> Any particular brand you are after?
> 
> Might help if you posted it here as well: http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/0_40
Click to expand...

These MSI R290X follow ref design and are compatible.

I am also getting above average OC's from the reviews you may have seen and seem to be rather great oc cards (better than the Lightning's so far)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> These MSI R290X follow ref design and are compatible.
> I am also getting above average OC's from the reviews you may have seen and seem to be rather great oc cards (better than the Lightning's so far)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


To be fair, nearly every review i've seen hasn't really pushed hawaii hard enough.

my 290's will do 1250/1500 but i'm temp limited for the time being.

From what i understand didn't MSI change the Gaming series ever so slightly recently? just enough for the Ref design blocks not to fit?


----------



## gr8sho

What are the stock clocks on those cards? I run my 7970s at 1100/1475 for the same reason.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> What are the stock clocks on those cards? I run my 7970s at 1100/1475 for the same reason.


My card are 980/1250 stock and Red's MSI gaming 290x's are 1040/1250 iirc


----------



## Paul17041993

my 290X can pump 1200/1700 with +200mV on the core, but Ive never been able to test its stability as it blackscreens from overheating at that point (likely the memory not getting cooled enough).

on that note, looking at getting the Accelero Xtreme IV for said card, but it seems like the backplate will likely interfere with the mobo heatsink, going to have to look at the dimensions more to really see if I can pull this off without modification or shifting the card over with a riser ribbon (preferably don't want to use the middle x8 slot, might not matter much though)

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27284
t'is a big beastie


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Hi again guys I would like some advice on my motherobard as I cannot get it stable at all I have been spending months trying with it but it always seems to blue screen after about 4 hours of been on I am at the moment running: DIGI+ on (high) CPU Load line calibration, (high) CPU/NB load line calibration, CPU current capability is at 130%, CPU/NB current is at 100%. The power phase for the cpu control is on standard.

The CPU bus freq is at (200)
CPU voltage is at 1.25625
and the cpu is clocked at 4ghz (20.0)

I am also running T.Probe

Oh and I have turbo off as well

Ram is running on auto

I have run into problems before with heat and I have been able to drop temps down loads but cannot get stable now that,s the problem.
Sorry for all the information in one big go I can show screen shots if it helps









Thanks everyone hope you can help


----------



## gr8sho

If you are truly running the 8350 at stock speed, then everything should be set to Auto. No need to muck around. If you are still having heat issues, then you have an installation problem on the H100i.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Hi again guys I would like some advice on my motherobard as I cannot get it stable at all I have been spending months trying with it but it always seems to blue screen after about 4 hours of been on I am at the moment running: DIGI+ on (high) CPU Load line calibration, (high) CPU/NB load line calibration, CPU current capability is at 130%, CPU/NB current is at 100%. The power phase for the cpu control is on standard.
> 
> The CPU bus freq is at (200)
> CPU voltage is at 1.25625
> and the cpu is clocked at 4ghz (20.0)
> 
> I am also running T.Probe
> 
> Oh and I have turbo off as well
> 
> Ram is running on auto
> 
> I have run into problems before with heat and I have been able to drop temps down loads but cannot get stable now that,s the problem.
> Sorry for all the information in one big go I can show screen shots if it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone hope you can help


I can't find any info on your ram. The random crashes like that considering you say you have helped the heat problem would lead me towards a ram issue.


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I can't find any info on your ram. The random crashes like that considering you say you have helped the heat problem would lead me towards a ram issue.


I have thought it could be a ram problem as well I am running some standard 2x8GB sticks that clock at 1333mhz so I just run auto. I never had problems with my ram in my old board though it was stable 100% But ye I don't think its a volts problem or anything like that.......That reminds me I did get one error on prime 95 running blend that tests loads of ram so maybe it is ram









EDIT: got a screen shot of the core failing and the message it said
all other cores still going


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Hi again guys I would like some advice on my motherobard as I cannot get it stable at all I have been spending months trying with it but it always seems to blue screen after about 4 hours of been on I am at the moment running: DIGI+ on (high) CPU Load line calibration, (high) CPU/NB load line calibration, CPU current capability is at 130%, CPU/NB current is at 100%. The power phase for the cpu control is on standard.
> 
> The CPU bus freq is at (200)
> CPU voltage is at 1.25625
> and the cpu is clocked at 4ghz (20.0)
> 
> I am also running T.Probe
> 
> Oh and I have turbo off as well
> 
> Ram is running on auto
> 
> I have run into problems before with heat and I have been able to drop temps down loads but cannot get stable now that,s the problem.
> Sorry for all the information in one big go I can show screen shots if it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone hope you can help


that voltage... waaay too low...

you shouldn't have ANY heat issues on stock settings (~1.3V, ~1.42V turbo), especially not with a corsair H100i, said cooler should be able to take as much as 1.5V 4.5GHz at least...


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> I have thought it could be a ram problem as well I am running some standard 2x8GB sticks that clock at 1333mhz so I just run auto. I never had problems with my ram in my old board though it was stable 100% But ye I don't think its a volts problem or anything like that.......That reminds me I did get one error on prime 95 running blend that tests loads of ram so maybe it is ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: got a screen shot of the core failing and the message it said
> all other cores still going


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> that voltage... waaay too low...
> 
> you shouldn't have ANY heat issues on stock settings (~1.3V, ~1.42V turbo), especially not with a corsair H100i, said cooler should be able to take as much as 1.5V 4.5GHz at least...


Please read above post^^^

And I don't want to be running my cpu past stock clocks as I have no need to I see no benefit from it with gaming.....and the stock clocks on the 8350 is 1.25 well that's what mine were


----------



## Johan45

Did you set that voltage or is it on auto. Stock VID for 20x is more like 1.35v average as paul said. My 8350 vid for 20x is 1.375v


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Did you set that voltage or is it on auto. Stock VID for 20x is more like 1.35v average as paul said. My 8350 vid for 20x is 1.375v


I set it to 1.25v as I did at one stage under clock my CPU to 3.6ghz as I saw no difference from that to 4ghz


----------



## Johan45

That's likely your problem sure it'll run but when under load it'll fail.


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's likely your problem sure it'll run but when under load it'll fail.


Okay thanks I will try upping the volts for running at 4ghz but I sure will be sad about temp increase


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Okay thanks I will try upping the volts for running at 4ghz but I sure will be sad about temp increase


You should be OK with the corsair cooler. If it gets hot try taking the side off your case if the temps go down you need more airflow.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Okay thanks I will try upping the volts for running at 4ghz but I sure will be sad about temp increase


temp increase from what? 30C?

normal load temps on these is ~65C-75C, preferably under 60C if you want a high-end overclock (watercooling anyway at that stage)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Hi again guys I would like some advice on my motherobard as I cannot get it stable at all I have been spending months trying with it but it always seems to blue screen after about 4 hours of been on I am at the moment running: DIGI+ on (high) CPU Load line calibration, (high) CPU/NB load line calibration, CPU current capability is at 130%, CPU/NB current is at 100%. The power phase for the cpu control is on standard.
> 
> The CPU bus freq is at (200)
> CPU voltage is at 1.25625
> and the cpu is clocked at 4ghz (20.0)
> 
> I am also running T.Probe
> 
> Oh and I have turbo off as well
> 
> Ram is running on auto
> 
> I have run into problems before with heat and I have been able to drop temps down loads but cannot get stable now that,s the problem.
> Sorry for all the information in one big go I can show screen shots if it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone hope you can help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that voltage... waaay too low...
> 
> you shouldn't have ANY heat issues on stock settings (~1.3V, ~1.42V turbo), especially not with a corsair H100i, said cooler should be able to take as much as 1.5V 4.5GHz at least...
Click to expand...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> I have thought it could be a ram problem as well I am running some standard 2x8GB sticks that clock at 1333mhz so I just run auto. I never had problems with my ram in my old board though it was stable 100% But ye I don't think its a volts problem or anything like that.......That reminds me I did get one error on prime 95 running blend that tests loads of ram so maybe it is ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: got a screen shot of the core failing and the message it said
> all other cores still going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> that voltage... waaay too low...
> 
> you shouldn't have ANY heat issues on stock settings (~1.3V, ~1.42V turbo), especially not with a corsair H100i, said cooler should be able to take as much as 1.5V 4.5GHz at least...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please read above post^^^
> 
> And I don't want to be running my cpu past stock clocks as I have no need to I see no benefit from it with gaming.....and the stock clocks on the 8350 is 1.25 well that's what mine were
Click to expand...

1 he did and he is correct,
2 you will see several benefits gaming while oced
3 more volts, h100 is easy to mess up mounting , you need to make sure you mounted unit properly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Okay thanks I will try upping the volts for running at 4ghz but I sure will be sad about temp increase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temp increase from what? 30C?
> 
> normal load temps on these is ~65C-75C, preferably under 60C if you want a high-end overclock (watercooling anyway at that stage)
Click to expand...

bAOD has updated max temp to ~ 70c


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> bAOD has updated max temp to ~ 70c


AMD Overdrive (AOD) would be specifying the CPU temp, right? That is to say, not the derived Core temp.


----------



## Paul17041993

backboard CPU temp (what the motherboard reports) will generally be 10-30C warmer then the actual CPU temp, that's one thing to keep in mind.

usually Ive found at peak load overclocked though, CPU can be ~72C and backboard can be 75C, there's a small amount of drift as well as an offset, would be particularly noticeable on a high-performance CPU-only water loop where a 30C difference would be more apparent as the board is also getting the heat from the VRMs and current through the board and socket itself.

though now that I re-filled my cooler I should probably test my OC temps again, might be something good now...


----------



## gr8sho

I should post a pic. My core temp is a good deal higher than the reported CPU temp.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I should post a pic. My core temp is a good deal higher than the reported CPU temp.


really? what you cooling the board with?
guess i should have mentioned, the temps I was referring to is if you used water on the CPU (closed or full loop) but little to no active airflow over the rest of the board, if you used an air cooler it would likely be much closer or even a large difference in reverse.

on another note though, anyone know the distance from the center of the CPU to the RAM slots? think its the same on the Z and non-Z, but I'm looking at the Phanteks PH-TC14PE cooler and would want it to not protrude over the RAM as I have the older vengeances that are ~55mm tall, 70mm from center to RAM seems to be the minimum if I mount the front fan at the back, heatsink is 138mm thick total without fans.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> really? what you cooling the board with?
> guess i should have mentioned, the temps I was referring to is if you used water on the CPU (closed or full loop) but little to no active airflow over the rest of the board, if you used an air cooler it would likely be much closer or even a large difference in reverse.


Arguably an H100i closed loop cooler is the same as water cooling in general for the purposes of this discussion. You can refer to the picture in my avatar to see what it is. The case is open. The only direct cooling the board itself gets is for the NB heatsink.

I keep meaning to try a fan on the backside of the board to see what effect it has on core temp.


----------



## Erick Silver

I'm guessing that they don't make Armor for the CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z boards do they?


----------



## Mega Man

no intel gets all the cool stuffs


----------



## 033Y5

thanks for replys guys much appreciated
yeah it was that card but from ebay
the card is http://products.xfxforce.com/en-gb/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Radeon%E2%84%A2_R9_290/R9-290A-ENFC
got it yesterday damn they run hot and loud
will waterblock the card at the end of the month hopefully

is there only one waterblock available for the chvf-z?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> What are the stock clocks on those cards? I run my 7970s at 1100/1475 for the same reason.


My card are 980/1250 stock and RedMSI gaming 290x's are 1040/1250 iirc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> thanks for replys guys much appreciated
> yeah it was that card but from ebay
> the card is http://products.xfxforce.com/en-gb/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Radeon%E2%84%A2_R9_290/R9-290A-ENFC
> got it yesterday damn they run hot and loud
> will waterblock the card at the end of the month hopefully
> 
> is there only one waterblock available for the chvf-z?


Only one block for the CVF-Z avaliable that i know of is one from EK.

Unfortunately Intel gets most of the cool stuff in that regard


----------



## diggiddi

Hi all how does the on board sound for this mobo compare to my Turtle Beach Montego soundcard? and also to the onboard sound of the Saber
Reason is one of the 2 will be my next board and I might have to lose my soundcard due to crossfire

Link to sound card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829118006


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Hi all how does the on board sound for this mobo compare to my Turtle Beach Montego soundcard? and also to the onboard sound of the Saber
> Reason is one of the 2 will be my next board and I might have to lose my soundcard due to crossfire
> 
> Link to sound card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829118006


The sound is good on either board but the CHV-z has the SupremeFX and additional sheiling for the sound.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The sound is good on either board but the CHV-z has the SupremeFX and additional sheiling for the sound.


How would they compare to the soundcard though? The Via VT2020 on my Asrock extreme3 880 g is a pretty good sound solution and I was trying to find out if the sabermeoww and CHVz were comparable, cos the Realtek ALC892 on my Asus M5A88V-evo sucks eggs

edit
Looks like the SAber has the same sound solution as my mobo as per Asus website

Saber
Realtek® ALC892 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC
- Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-retasking
Audio Feature :
- Absolute Pitch 192kHz/ 24-bit True BD Lossless Sound
- Blu-ray audio layer Content Protection
- ASUS Noise Filter
- Optical S/PDIF out port(s) at back panel

M5A88v-evo

Realtek® ALC892 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC
- Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-retasking
Audio Feature :
- Absolute Pitch 192kHz/ 24-bit True BD Lossless Sound
- Blu-ray audio layer Content Protection
- ASUS Noise Filter
- Optical S/PDIF out port(s) at back panel

+rep Johan


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> How would they compare to the soundcard though? The Via VT2020 on my Asrock extreme3 880 g is a pretty good sound solution and I was trying to find out if the sabermeoww and CHVz were comparable, cos the Realtek ALC892 on my Asus M5A88V-evo sucks eggs


Well i know that i don't need a sound card with my CVF but I'm a gamer, not an audiophile.

The sound from this is beautiful imo, and the Saberkitty is a grade below this.

As Johan said before, the Saberkitteh is decent but it's a Realtek codec as where the CVF is SupremeFX X-Fi 2 and the CVF-Z is Supreme FX III with extra shielding.

So to come full circle, it all depends on what you use it for, if you want Crossfire more than you want a dedicated sound card then go for it.

my recommendation is a CVF but the Saber will do fine afaik


----------



## 033Y5

the sound is more then perfect for me on my chvf-z with my logitech x-530 really cannot think of a bad thing to say about the quality of the onboard sound
great bass levels even with the sub turn down to its lowest


----------



## diggiddi

Yeah it looks like CHV-Z is the only option as at now cos the Sabermeow has the same sucky realtek that I currently have. Audio is very important cos I listen to a lot of music and my current soundcard is pci so it wont work on the CHV-z


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Yeah it looks like CHV-Z is the only option as at now cos the Sabermeow has the same sucky realtek that I currently have. Audio is very important cos I listen to a lot of music and my current soundcard is pci so it wont work on the CHV-z


I listen to Music, watch Blu-Rays and i still can't fault it....I'm using a G930 though, might be part of the reason.

Sound was horrible on my old Razer one, Never buying Razer anything again.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Yeah it looks like CHV-Z is the only option as at now cos the Sabermeow has the same sucky realtek that I currently have. Audio is very important cos I listen to a lot of music and my current soundcard is pci so it wont work on the CHV-z
> 
> 
> 
> I listen to Music, watch Blu-Rays and i still can't fault it....I'm using a G930 though, might be part of the reason.
> 
> Sound was horrible on my old Razer one, Never buying Razer anything again.
Click to expand...

What razer did you have sgt?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What razer did you have sgt?


I've had a few Razer products, a Mamba (Just started to fall apart on me), a Wireless Chimera 5.1 Headset (Batteries sucked, quality felt cheap and sound sucked) and a Vespula Mouse pad (Didn't even last 12 months before it started to peel and flake)

I hear the keyboards are pretty good and the mice are better now but i bought my first G9 Mouse and G15 Keyboard over 3 years ago now and they have been put through hell and back from me and now the wife is using them with no complaints (G9 needs new teflon pads though, easy fix from Logitech spare parts store







) and i've had my G19 for about 18 months (no issues) and my G9x for a year now (again, no issues), got my G930 headset when i finally got sick of the chimera running out of power after 90 mins of gaming









I have the G9x and the G930 plugged straight into the G19 and the response times and clarity is brilliant, I can't fault Logitech at all in my experience with them, i take them to Lan's, they bounce around in a box and they still live, hell the G930 have an average battery life of over 7 hours for me, add to the fact i can just buy general spare parts directly from Logitech and it's just a win all over, oh....and both the G9x and G930 were cheaper and better performing than their Razer counterparts.

Anyways, sorry for the rant, off topic







, back on topic: CVF is an awesome Motherboard with excellent onboard sound provided your output is a decent quality as well


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What razer did you have sgt?
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a few Razer products, a Mamba (Just started to fall apart on me), a Wireless Chimera 5.1 Headset (Batteries sucked, quality felt cheap and sound sucked) and a Vespula Mouse pad (Didn't even last 12 months before it started to peel and flake)
> 
> I hear the keyboards are pretty good and the mice are better now but i bought my first G9 Mouse and G15 Keyboard over 3 years ago now and they have been put through hell and back from me and now the wife is using them with no complaints (G9 needs new teflon pads though, easy fix from Logitech spare parts store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and i've had my G19 for about 18 months (no issues) and my G9x for a year now (again, no issues), got my G930 headset when i finally got sick of the chimera running out of power after 90 mins of gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the G9x and the G930 plugged straight into the G19 and the response times and clarity is brilliant, I can't fault Logitech at all in my experience with them, i take them to Lan's, they bounce around in a box and they still live, hell the G930 have an average battery life of over 7 hours for me, add to the fact i can just buy general spare parts directly from Logitech and it's just a win all over, oh....and both the G9x and G930 were cheaper and better performing than their Razer counterparts.
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the rant, off topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , back on topic: CVF is an awesome Motherboard with excellent onboard sound provided your output is a decent quality as well
Click to expand...

I have the g9 , g15 and my son is using the 930's, wonderful products.

I have a razer headset, the cara-whatzits, the darn things broke in the volume control, I figured I could fix it or wire around it. Nope , lol. Come to find out , it's a design flaw and huge numbers of them do the same thing.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have the g9 , g15 and my son is using the 930's, wonderful products.
> 
> I have a razer headset, the cara-whatzits, the darn things broke in the volume control, I figured I could fix it or wire around it. Nope , lol. Come to find out , it's a design flaw and huge numbers of them do the same thing.


sad thing was the Chimeara cost $180 USD shipped to me in Aus while here it was a flat $300 AUD, Mind you, the G930 was only $150 when i bought it.

If it was a one off instance then i could put it down to one faulty products out of hundreds if not thousands, but at the price they charge across so many products, I can't recommend them to anyone for anything..........actually i lie, I can recommend the Goliathus Mousepad, mainly because it has no electronics for them to screw up.


----------



## diggiddi

This what i'm rocking, Altec lansing ADA 995 http://www.directron.com/ada995.html
My razer lycosa and deathadder are pretty reliable, although every once in a while I do have to unplug and re-plug due to unresponsiveness and that has cost me several lives in BF3 I do think logitech is a cut above


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> This what i'm rocking, Altec lansing ADA 995 http://www.directron.com/ada995.html
> My razer lycosa and deathadder are pretty reliable, although every once in a while I do have to unplug and re-plug due to unresponsiveness and that has cost me several lives in BF3 I do think logitech is a cut above


Well, from what i can see about your sound card, looks like the CVF-Z would be the same quality built into the board, I'm no expert on the matter but i don't think you would notice that much tbh.

You might be able to find a CVF non Z used somewhere, it has a single PCI slot, just in case


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> This what i'm rocking, Altec lansing ADA 995 http://www.directron.com/ada995.html
> My razer lycosa and deathadder are pretty reliable, although every once in a while I do have to unplug and re-plug due to unresponsiveness and that has cost me several lives in BF3 I do think logitech is a cut above


I have a set of ADA 885's from 1998 , they still sound great! Did you get the 995's for that price on directron?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I've been to the Bang & Olufsen Museum in Denmark, i've never heard anything like it, dozens of different sounds systems, TV and speakers you can mess about with.

Some with a price tag of $5k


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have a set of ADA 885's from 1998 , they still sound great! Did you get the 995's for that price on directron?


IIRC yes, they were a steal


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have a set of ADA 885's from 1998 , they still sound great! Did you get the 995's for that price on directron?
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC yes, they were a steal
Click to expand...

You did well, I bought mine through Dell and they were around $250 . As good as you could get in those days.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well, from what i can see about your sound card, looks like the CVF-Z would be the same quality built into the board, I'm no expert on the matter but i don't think you would notice that much tbh.
> 
> You might be able to find a CVF non Z used somewhere, it has a single PCI slot, just in case


Thats exactly what i'm looking for, I think the non z's are not available but if the quality is the same then the formula Z will do


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Thats exactly what i'm looking for, I think the non z's are not available but if the quality is the same then the formula Z will do


If it was me i'd just get the CVF-Z and throw the sound card in a box so when you upgrade the Phenom II you can still have your old PC running as a back-up


----------



## gr8sho

On this topic of mainboard sound, the Realtek drivers have a known issue with noise on shutdown. At least in Windows 7. Once I upgraded to 8.1, the issue is gone. I'm more than happy with the sound on the Crosshair. Would I like the upgrade in the Z? Yes, but I'm holding out to see if something new comes along.


----------



## X-Alt

I run a G230 (not an audiophile, but I love it). I HAD a somewhat worn Model M (PS\2 it was from like 96) recently, till I sold it to get a decent joystick. Used to run some old HDR 130s and a Zalman extrernal mic for teh lulz. @Digiddi, go CHVFZ and get a better PCI-E soundcard if you don't like its built in one.


----------



## gr8sho

Those old PS/2 keyboards are awesome. I have two here but they need to be rebuilt.

The Razer Blackwidow mechanical keyboard is a fine piece. Haven't had any trouble with it at all


----------



## gr8sho

I've been meaning to ask. What is the highest frequency the FSB folks here run 24x7?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I'm running 260 FSB 24/7 but i can take it to 300 or so for benches, maybe higher, no idea


----------



## gr8sho

300 is okay. I run that myself. Was wondering how far it goes for everyday use.


----------



## Erick Silver

Was wondering of someone could help me out. Maybe some general Bios settings for my Red Steel build on the Crosshair V Formula Z? I am at such a loss as to what to adjust and what to leave at this point. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I run a G230 (not an audiophile, but I love it). I HAD a somewhat worn Model M (PS\2 it was from like 96) recently, till I sold it to get a decent joystick. Used to run some old HDR 130s and a Zalman extrernal mic for teh lulz. @Digiddi, go CHVFZ and get a better PCI-E soundcard if you don't like its built in one.


Already


----------



## Erick Silver

-sigh- I don't know what else to do. I am trying to get my processor overclocked to 4.0Ghz. (Phenom II X6 1090T) on my Crosshair V Formula Z board. I am only at 3.8Ghz and my temps are just way too high. I am hitting 70*C CPU Temps in the Asus AI Suite in just a few minutes. I am wondering if my H60 just can't keep up anymore.

*Note. I was at 3.8Ghz on my old Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5 before upgrading to the CHVFZ


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> -sigh- I don't know what else to do. I am trying to get my processor overclocked to 4.0Ghz. (Phenom II X6 1090T) on my Crosshair V Formula Z board. I am only at 3.8Ghz and my temps are just way too high. I am hitting 70*C CPU Temps in the Asus AI Suite in just a few minutes. I am wondering if my H60 just can't keep up anymore.
> 
> *Note. I was at 3.8Ghz on my old Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5 before upgrading to the CHVFZ


I'd reseat and reTIM the CPU, first time I installed my CPU on my board I had a similar problem, freaked me the Eff out, reseat and reTIM went a bit to fix the problem, also some pastes take a bit longer than others to "cure" to proper operating Temps, how old is your installation, and what paste are you using?.
My 1090T for example didn't go above 60 at full load @ 4.1.
And get rid of AI Suite it's a Cancer, install HWInfo 64 for a more true representation of temps, I only use HWInfo 64 for monitoring the CPU.
If I can think of anymore I'll give you a yell









Kind Regards
p5ych00n5


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> -sigh- I don't know what else to do. I am trying to get my processor overclocked to 4.0Ghz. (Phenom II X6 1090T) on my Crosshair V Formula Z board. I am only at 3.8Ghz and my temps are just way too high. I am hitting 70*C CPU Temps in the Asus AI Suite in just a few minutes. I am wondering if my H60 just can't keep up anymore.
> 
> *Note. I was at 3.8Ghz on my old Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5 before upgrading to the CHVFZ


I have some really good x6 Thuban;s, my h-60 won't keep any of them cool at full loads @ 4 ghz.
The 240 mm clc's i have will take them to 4.2 ghz + pretty easily


----------



## agung79

need some help

some example Pict about loop de loop water cooling with flexible big tubing for :

1 gpu wb
1 vram wb crosshair V formula
1 vga unerversal wb
1 rad 360 top
1 rad 140 bottom
1 rev+pump

cause difficult to set the tubing from vram to cpu, to close n the tube not bedding properly and easily loosen from compression fitting, and leaking...

thanks


----------



## Erick Silver

If I understand correctly you are looking for water cooling help which should probably be asked in the water cooling section: http://www.overclock.net/f/61/water-cooling

However, I think what you are trying to say is that you are having a hard time connecting the tubing from your CPU Block to your Motherboard VRAM Block(RAM Block?) This probably has something to do with the overall flexibility of the tubing you are using. As to your loop setup. I would check out the water cooling section and see what other have done there.

Some pictures would help to understand your issue a lot easier.


----------



## zila

With the H60 you need two "strong" fans in push/pull. It is not the best cooler out there but you should be doing much better than that. Put a dot of thermal paste in the middle of the processor the size of a pea. Put the heat sink on top of it and let the pressure of the heat sink spread the tim out. That way you won't get any air bubbles in it. I have an H70 with two Ultra Kaze 3K fans. My 965BE does 4200MHz 1.375-1.40 at no more than 55°C. During the cool winter months that drops to 50°C.

Your mileage may vary as every chip is different. Good luck.


----------



## Erick Silver

Would THESE be good on my RAD?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Would THESE be good on my RAD?


I think I'd put that money towards an H-100 or other 240 mm clc, unless you have an exceptional X6 chip ( or perhaps a 95 watt thuban), the H-60 isn't going to take you where you want to go.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Would THESE be good on my RAD?


I'm using them on my H100i atm, good fans but cssorkinman said it right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think I'd put that money towards an H-100 or other 240 mm clc, unless you have an exceptional X6 chip ( or perhaps a 95 watt thuban), the H-60 isn't going to take you where you want to go.


anything 240mm would be great, the H100i or the new H105 come with good fans anyway.


----------



## cssorkinman

I see Erick is a folder, I wonder if the H110 would work in his case?
I think the fans are quieter on that model , aren't they?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I see Erick is a folder, I wonder if the H110 would work in his case?
> I think the fans are quieter on that model , aren't they?


Looks like it:



The H100i's fans are noisy buggers at full load.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I see Erick is a folder, I wonder if the H110 would work in his case?
> I think the fans are quieter on that model , aren't they?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it:
> 
> 
> 
> The H100i's fans are noisy buggers at full load.
Click to expand...

I have an H-100 and it does a great job of cooling, but the fans are very noisy when running full bore.


----------



## zila

I agree, at this point replacing the cooler is the most efficient and in the long run the cheapest way to go and if you should upgrade to an FX chip you'll already have the cooler for it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have an H-100 and it does a great job of cooling, but the fans are very noisy when running full bore.


Kinda nice that the H110 has the same noise levels as a 212 or Erik's H60 actually.

Shouldn't notice anything other than cooler temps









i have no complaints about mine either, i have 2 SP120's in push though, i have another 2 AF 120's on the way for more case airflow, thinking about having them as intakes for the GPU's, i don't really want to cut up the case window but these 290's just get too hot whilst benching


----------



## Erick Silver

Well hell, for just a bit more than a H100i I can get THIS. That any good?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Well hell, for just a bit more than a H100i I can get THIS. That any good?


I have no experience with that company at all, sorry


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Well hell, for just a bit more than a H100i I can get THIS. That any good?


Ok, had to educate myself on it there but from cross checking a few reviews of different coolers that one performs on par with the Antec Kuhler H20 1250.

And the H100i beats out the Kuhler 1250.

So....the H100i would still be the better option imo

You could always go for a WC kit like XSPC, Alphacool or EK do and then expand the loop later on with another rad and you GPU(s) if you wanted though.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> If I understand correctly you are looking for water cooling help which should probably be asked in the water cooling section: http://www.overclock.net/f/61/water-cooling
> 
> However, I think what you are trying to say is that you are having a hard time connecting the tubing from your CPU Block to your Motherboard VRAM Block(RAM Block?) This probably has something to do with the overall flexibility of the tubing you are using. As to your loop setup. I would check out the water cooling section and see what other have done there.
> 
> Some pictures would help to understand your issue a lot easier.


thanks, yes you right, big tubing makes difficult.... some pict using small tubing or plexi tubing...


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> thanks, yes you right, big tubing makes difficult.... some pict using small tubing or plexi tubing...


7/16 ID x 5/8 OD tubing here


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






with a few rotary fittings can go a long ways.

Maybe this is more what you're asking about?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1388300/acrylic-pipebending-101


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> 7/16 ID x 5/8 OD tubing here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a few rotary fittings can go a long ways.
> 
> Maybe this is more what you're asking about?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1388300/acrylic-pipebending-101


thanks again, the key is, no loop directly from proc to mb vram.... i will figure it my self for others.... thanks


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Well hell, for just a bit more than a H100i I can get THIS. That any good?


either go h220 or wait a few weeks and go h220x either is better


----------



## gr8sho

While things are quiet here, I thought I'd ask about TIM again since we really need a non-controversial topic to banter about.







The question is specific to those using AS5 today (I'm in this camp) and moving to IC Diamond.

What are the measurable improvements you've been able to quantify.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> While things are quiet here, I thought I'd ask about TIM again since we really need a non-controversial topic to banter about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is specific to those using AS5 today (I'm in this camp) and moving to IC Diamond.
> 
> What are the measurable improvements you've been able to quantify.


 I have used AS5 (and close to everything on the market) I moved to IC diamond when It came out and it is far and away the best TIM out there (yes it keeps up with Indigo)

I get 5-7c besting over AS5 on cpu and 6-7c on GPU's this is watercooling application. I got 3-4c improvement using the likes of my Silver arrow, Phanteks, Noctua NH D-14

that's my 2 cents and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> While things are quiet here, I thought I'd ask about TIM again since we really need a non-controversial topic to banter about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is specific to those using AS5 today (I'm in this camp) and moving to IC Diamond.
> 
> What are the measurable improvements you've been able to quantify.


I'm right in line with Red and saw 6 degrees when changing over to IC Diamond from AS5.
Here's two approx 20 min runs of Blend. 1st is with AS5 and 2nd with IC Diamond.


----------



## herericc

Hey guys!

I've been having some issues recently with my Crosshair-V Formula-Z

I recently switched back to Windows 7 cause I was getting fed up with 8.1, but the issue has persisted.

I have been trying to use windows disk manager to software mirror 2 WD Red 2TB HDDs.

Every now and then, i get this event viewer warning:

-
-

129
3
0
0x80000000000000

3561
System
Vishera

-
\Device\RaidPort0
0F001800010000000000000081000480040000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000003000000810004800000000000000000

which is then followed by this error:

-
-

15
2
0
0x80000000000000

3562
System
Vishera

-
\Device\Harddisk3\DR3
0300800001000000000000000F0004C0040100009D0000C0000000000000000000000000000000001C58180000000000FFFFFFFF000000005800000A00030000FE200A1242032000000001003C00000000D0FD0680FAFFFF2899F20A80FAFFFF00000000000000002042980780FAFFFF000000000000000000D4DEDA000000002800DADED40000008000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

Then one of my two dynamic disks no longer shows up in disk manager.

Restarting brings the disk back.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have used AS5 (and close to everything on the market) I moved to IC diamond when It came out and it is far and away the best TIM out there (yes it keeps up with Indigo)
> I get 5-7c besting over AS5 on cpu and 6-7c on GPU's this is watercooling application. I got 3-4c improvement using the likes of my Silver arrow, Phanteks, Noctua NH D-14
> that's my 2 cents and I'm sticking to it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I'm right in line with Red and saw 6 degrees when changing over to IC Diamond from AS5.
> Here's two approx 20 min runs of Blend. 1st is with AS5 and 2nd with IC Diamond.


SOLD!!!


----------



## Gereti

Hmm, got used Asus P8P67 mobo with cheap price, and now i have to choose, new FX8320 or used 2500K etc... ;/


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Hmm, got used Asus P8P67 mobo with cheap price, and now i have to choose, new FX8320 or used 2500K etc... ;/


How much cash you got to spend?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> How much cash you got to spend?


Hmm, maby 150€-180€, it depends on the how much money i have then, i get 170€ in a couple of weeks so i have those atleast

i have seen used i5 2500K on 150€, and 2600K (rare, but i have seen) with 180€ price


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Hmm, maby 150€-180€, it depends on the how much money i have then, i get 170€ in a couple of weeks so i have those atleast
> 
> i have seen used i5 2500K on 150€, and 2600K (rare, but i have seen) with 180€ price


i5 2500K

FX8320


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> i5 2500K
> 
> FX8320


Hmm, thank's but i buy (used cpu) from http://afterdawn.com/ or http://murobbs.com because those are finnish site's,
and if i buy FX8320, i buy new one from finnish, jimm's pc store with 143.90€ price


----------



## X-Alt

P67 boards plauged with issues except the WS and other high end ones IIRC and they too are getting pretty old. Go 8320, you have a beautiful board to go with it too!


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> P67 boards plauged with issues except the WS and other high end ones IIRC and they too are getting pretty old. Go 8320, you have a beautiful board to go with it too!


Hmm, have to think...


----------



## AccellGarage

someone ... there who can ways to update ROM Asmedia 106x SATA AHCI 0.93 to 0951 or 0954 ?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*
> 
> someone ... there who can ways to update ROM Asmedia 106x SATA AHCI 0.93 to 0951 or 0954 ?


what for?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Okay thanks I will try upping the volts for running at 4ghz but I sure will be sad about temp increase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> The lowest vid I know of for the FX-8350 is 1.325 volts. Perhaps it may be as low as 1,30 volts . but never 1.25 volts. My cpu has a vid of 1.325 volts. VID is the proper voltage to run the cpu at stock speed of 4.0 GHZ.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> 3900ht (according to red you won't see much improvement past 3k


Above was a quote from Megaman. When it came to the Crosshair, I was under the impression there was nothing to be gained by going over 2600. Just curious how many others have ventured into this territory. I'm guessing not too many many based on previous poll on FSB overclocking.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I see gains in Benches above 2600, but anything over 3000 and i get random shutdowns...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 3900ht (according to red you won't see much improvement past 3k
> 
> 
> 
> Above was a quote from Megaman. When it came to the Crosshair, I was under the impression there was nothing to be gained by going over 2600. Just curious how many others have ventured into this territory. I'm guessing not too many many based on previous poll on FSB overclocking.
Click to expand...

You do if running 3 to 4gpus
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I see gains in Benches above 2600, but anything over 3000 and i get random shutdowns...


Yea. You would cry if you saw the volts I am pushing. Definitely adds to my vcore need. Nice thing is dvd fab is an excellent tester of ht


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You do if running 3 to 4gpus
> Yea. You would cry if you saw the volts I am pushing. Definitely adds to my vcore need. Nice thing is dvd fab is an excellent tester of ht


No doubt i would, i'm actually going to have a 3rd 290 come into my possession in a couple of weeks so let's see how it goes


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You do if running 3 to 4gpus
> Yea. You would cry if you saw the volts I am pushing. Definitely adds to my vcore need. Nice thing is dvd fab is an excellent tester of ht


I got me a hankie. Please share voltage settings.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I see gains in Benches above 2600, but anything over 3000 and i get random shutdowns...


So going faster than 2600 on HT is better and benefits multi-GPU setups. However voltage requirements also increase (makes sense).

Once I get a sense of which ones to push, I will make some adjustments locally here.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Once I get a sense of which ones to push, I will make some adjustments locally here.


From the AMD FX processors tuning guide:

"HyperTransport (HT) Link frequency

HyperTransport Link frequency will determine the available bandwidth between the CPU and the NorthBridge Chipset (such as the 990FX). In most single CPU socket configurations the default 2.6 ghz HT Link value offers sufficient amount of bandwidth even for multi-GPU configurations"

http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf

Of course it was written around 2011, so the bandwidth requirements of high end video cards have gone up since then.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I see gains in Benches above 2600, but anything over 3000 and i get random shutdowns...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I got me a hankie. Please share voltage settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So going faster than 2600 on HT is better and benefits multi-GPU setups. However voltage requirements also increase (makes sense).
> 
> Once I get a sense of which ones to push, I will make some adjustments locally here.


I did some limited testing with my HT and found some correlation between NB and HT and performance. My goal was beating one of my own scores at Catzilla and found that a HT of 3600 produced the best scores consistently but HT at 2400 wasn't far behind. The strange part was with the NB at 3046 and HT at 27xx,30xx and 32xx actually performed worse than 2400 or 3600.
As for voltages I was running 1.5+v to the CPU_NB, the CPU volts are visible in the link.
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7654712&postcount=2336


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I did some limited testing with my HT and found some correlation between NB and HT and performance. My goal was beating one of my own scores at Catzilla and found that a HT of 3600 produced the best scores consistently but HT at 2400 wasn't far behind. The strange part was with the NB at 3046 and HT at 27xx,30xx and 32xx actually performed worse than 2400 or 3600.
> As for voltages I was running 1.5+v to the CPU_NB, the CPU volts are visible in the link.
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7654712&postcount=2336


Hmmm, that's interesting, i never went that high with the NB but raising one should increase the stability of the other (along with voltage of course)

Still impressed that you matched it at 720p though









Although i wasn't wrong about the 1440p test was i?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hmmm, that's interesting, i never went that high with the NB but


Johan has big ones. You did notice his Vcore of 1.680V, right


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hmmm, that's interesting, i never went that high with the NB but raising one should increase the stability of the other (along with voltage of course)
> 
> Still impressed that you matched it at 720p though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although i wasn't wrong about the 1440p test was i?


You were right on the money with the 1440p test Sarge, at the same 5.4 I hammered the 1440 by 2000 pts which is a lot considering I scored 10000 with the 4770k and 12000 with the FX 20% is great!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Johan has big ones. You did notice his Vcore of 1.680V, right


I also have great cooling, especially in the winter. I've pushed to 1.85v and it still ticks.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Johan has big ones. You did notice his Vcore of 1.680V, right


I push 1.69 for my 5.2 Bench clock








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You were right on the money with the 1440p test Sarge, at the same 5.4 I hammered the 1440 by 2000 pts which is a lot considering I scored 10000 with the 4770k and 12000 with the FX 20% is great!
> I also have great cooling, especially in the winter. I've pushed to 1.85v and it still ticks.


It's pretty interesting that at higher res the FX seems to scale better for some reason.....maybe AMD was thinking of the future all along









Yeah, I haven't gone past 1.7v as yet.....too much of a volt wall for me


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I did some limited testing with my HT and found some correlation between NB and HT and performance. My goal was beating one of my own scores at Catzilla and found that a HT of 3600 produced the best scores consistently but HT at 2400 wasn't far behind. The strange part was with the NB at 3046 and HT at 27xx,30xx and 32xx actually performed worse than 2400 or 3600.
> As for voltages I was running 1.5+v to the CPU_NB, the CPU volts are visible in the link.
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7654712&postcount=2336


Thanks for sharing these test results.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I push 1.69 for my 5.2 Bench clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty interesting that at higher res the FX seems to scale better for some reason.....maybe AMD was thinking of the future all along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I haven't gone past 1.7v as yet.....too much of a volt wall for me


With the H100i as a cooler?!?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> With the H100i as a cooler?!?


Yeah, pretty easy so long as you have the airflow for it, i never stress it for long though.


----------



## gr8sho

Define "long". Also what are the peak temps you are seeing for the CPU and core temp?

I'm not at all surprised to see folks run Vcore that high for benchmarking, but in my limited testing, I was getting concerned about pushing limits too hard trying to get IBT AVX to survive a FSB @300 and NB #2700 run. I chickened out around 1.58V.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Johan has big ones. You did notice his Vcore of 1.680V, right


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I push 1.69 for my 5.2 Bench clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty interesting that at higher res the FX seems to scale better for some reason.....maybe AMD was thinking of the future all along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I haven't gone past 1.7v as yet.....too much of a volt wall for me


It's amazing what you can do with these when you get the water cold and can run sub-ambient.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Thanks for sharing these test results.


No prob gr8sho , I've been messing with these FX for almost 2 years now. Been up one side and down the other of all three.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> With the H100i as a cooler?!?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah, pretty easy so long as you have the airflow for it, i never stress it for long though.


That was about my limit with the ThermalTake 2.0. You should be getting into colder weather there now aren't you sarge?? Open a window and put a coat on or as some of my buddies have done take the whole rig outside. You'll notice as the temps drop your clocks can go up even with less voltage. Just be careful outside freeze ups happen very quickly and somr of your other parts just don't like to get cold.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Define "long". Also what are the peak temps you are seeing for the CPU and core temp?
> 
> I'm not at all surprised to see folks run Vcore that high for benchmarking, but in my limited testing, I was getting concerned about pushing limits too hard trying to get IBT AVX to survive a FSB @300 and NB #2700 run. I chickened out around 1.58V.


These chips are pretty tough and from my experience if you get the voltage too high it typically just shuts down. Unless you're getting really high temps you'll be fine.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Define "long". Also what are the peak temps you are seeing for the CPU and core temp?
> 
> I'm not at all surprised to see folks run Vcore that high for benchmarking, but in my limited testing, I was getting concerned about pushing limits too hard trying to get IBT AVX to survive a FSB @300 and NB #2700 run. I chickened out around 1.58V.


Oh i don't run IBT lol, my chip would fry









In 30c ambients i went from 50c idle to 68c in the Firestrike Physics test









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It's amazing what you can do with these when you get the water cold and can run sub-ambient.
> That was about my limit with the ThermalTake 2.0. You should be getting into colder weather there now aren't you sarge?? Open a window and put a coat on or as some of my buddies have done take the whole rig outside.


It's currently 15c where i'm sitting atm









Planning on trying for a higher max clock and seeing if i can push my 3DMark 11 score up over 9.5k, I've managed over 10k on Firestrike so now the harder one


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It's amazing what you can do with these when you get the water cold and can run sub-ambient.
> No prob gr8sho , I've been messing with these FX for almost 2 years now. Been up one side and down the other of all three.
> 
> That was about my limit with the ThermalTake 2.0. You should be getting into colder weather there now aren't you sarge?? Open a window and put a coat on or as some of my buddies have done take the whole rig outside. You'll notice as the temps drop your clocks can go up even with less voltage. Just be careful outside freeze ups happen very quickly and somr of your other parts just don't like to get cold.
> These chips are pretty tough and from my experience if you get the voltage too high it typically just shuts down. Unless you're getting really high temps you'll be fine.


Can you comment please about your selection of FSB=277MHz. Is it because that's the value you needed to solve for a particular CPU clock frequency? I've running at 300MHz myself because it was a convenient number for certain other frequency objectives. But perhaps it is not the optimal choice...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Define "long". Also what are the peak temps you are seeing for the CPU and core temp?
> 
> I'm not at all surprised to see folks run Vcore that high for benchmarking, but in my limited testing, I was getting concerned about pushing limits too hard trying to get IBT AVX to survive a FSB @300 and NB #2700 run. I chickened out around 1.58V.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Oh i don't run IBT lol, my chip would fry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 30c ambients i went from 50c idle to 68c in the Firestrike Physics test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's currently 15c where i'm sitting atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning on trying for a higher max clock and seeing if i can push my 3DMark 11 score up over 9.5k, I've managed over 10k on Firestrike so now the harder one


That's what I thought it's 21° here today and will just keep climbing now, it's a bummer but I need to get out . I haven't benched 3D11 on the 8350 in a long time but I did find one with my pair of 580s .http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7629810 I have found there wasn't a lot of incentive cause of my Intel. Since that Catzilla I've thought about trying again cause the score I have on the Intel is only about 1000 higher http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8102904

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Can you comment please about your selection of FSB=277MHz. Is it because that's the value you needed to solve for a particular CPU clock frequency? I've running at 300MHz myself because it was a convenient number for certain other frequency objectives. But perhaps it is not the optimal choice...


My Reference clock bounces all over depending on what I'm doing but for the most part it's particular what I'm trying to achieve by balancing my max frequencies on ht/NB and Memory. Mostly focused on my memory though.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's what I thought it's 21° here today and will just keep climbing now, it's a bummer but I need to get out . I haven't benched 3D11 on the 8350 in a long time but I did find one with my pair of 580s .http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7629810 I have found there wasn't a lot of incentive cause of my Intel. Since that Catzilla I've thought about trying again cause the score I have on the Intel is only about 1000 higher http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8102904
> 
> My Reference clock bounces all over depending on what I'm doing but for the most part it's particular what I'm trying to achieve by balancing my max frequencies on ht/NB and Memory. Mostly focused on my memory though.


8350 @ 4.6 with CF 290's: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7967872

8150 @ 4.5 with Single 290x: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7423142

I need to make up 2k there somewhere and core clock is only gonna carry me so far

The gap between Zambezi and Vishera is evident though.


----------



## Johan45

The add core speed does help in both the GFX portion and the physics. Mine is about 2000 higher with 800Mhz and that's before I had my " good" ram, I had just gotten into benching and have a lot more experience with it now.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I'll have try see what i can do with it, i've also got a 3930k rig breathing down my neck for 1440p Catzilla so i might have to improve on that too


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'll have try see what i can do with it, i've also got a 3930k rig breathing down my neck for 1440p Catzilla so i might have to improve on that too


You don't wanna be losing points. If you try any of the older 3Dmarks CPU is king and you don't need 8 cores on most of them. So just crank it up.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You don't wanna be losing points. If you try any of the older 3Dmarks CPU is king and you don't need 8 cores on most of them. So just crank it up.


Oh it's more for fun than anything, i haven't tried disabling any cores yet and cranking it, might give it a go later today and see where i get, highest so far is 5.238 on all 8.


----------



## Johan45

Just like Aquamark, test it with 2 and 4 see what difference you get. I haven't run it in a while I think 4 was the magic number but it runs so quickly you don't get much chance to heat up so you can get the clocks higher than you normally would.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Well i can boot into windows at 5.48Ghz but blue screen before i can get CPU-Z up









I also think my PSU is giving out as well, everytime i try to run Firestrike at my bench clocks it either freezes, bsods or flat out power cut.

Either that or my board or cards have degraded.....


----------



## Johan45

It's probably just your limit right now sarge. The warmer it gets the more power it needs.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

oh yeah, was pretty stoked to hit that tbh, i won't be trying again for a while though....


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Oh i don't run IBT lol, my chip would fry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 30c ambients i went from 50c idle to 68c in the Firestrike Physics test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's currently 15c where i'm sitting atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning on trying for a higher max clock and seeing if i can push my 3DMark 11 score up over 9.5k, I've managed over 10k on Firestrike so now the harder one


Not so interested then in running stress tools like Prime or IBT.









FWIW, I ran the Fire Strike test today to see what it would say and scored a 96%. Assume that's good.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Not so interested then in running stress tools like Prime or IBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, I ran the Fire Strike test today to see what it would say and scored a 96%. Assume that's good.


Nah, i don't need IBT to tell me if it's bench stable or not, the score usually lets me know at those clocks.

I get around 98% overclocked, it's the individual scores you need more than anything.

just ran a few quick tests on my 24/7 settings:

Firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2924394

Firestrike Extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2924466

3DMark 11 Performance: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8254394

3DMark 11 Extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8254408


----------



## gr8sho

Your CPU is running a tad faster than mine. But very nice.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nah, i don't need IBT to tell me if it's bench stable or not, the score usually lets me know at those clocks.
> 
> I get around 98% overclocked, it's the individual scores you need more than anything.
> 
> just ran a few quick tests on my 24/7 settings:
> 
> Firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2924394
> 
> Firestrike Extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2924466
> 
> 3DMark 11 Performance: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8254394
> 
> 3DMark 11 Extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8254408


Some nice scores there Sarge. Those 290s really crank it out !


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Some nice scores there Sarge. Those 290s really crank it out !


Do they what!

Check out this one:


PB in Single Card Catzilla









And just to think.....i've got a third one on the way


----------



## Johan45

Nice show Sarge, I've almost got you with my 770 but I have 400MHz on your CPU speed http://hwbot.org/submission/2520192_johan45_catzilla___720p_geforce_gtx_770_20548_marks

Tha should be good for some Globals too.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Nice show Sarge, I've almost got you with my 770 but I have 400MHz on your CPU speed http://hwbot.org/submission/2520192_johan45_catzilla___720p_geforce_gtx_770_20548_marks
> 
> Tha should be good for some Globals too.


only 10.8









was an update on my last 19k run, pretty sure the fluid test is where these cards shine the most though, bigger mem bus really helps out in that case.

Pity i couldn't do my full 1250 core run on it though, would have loved to see what happened there.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> only 10.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was an update on my last 19k run, pretty sure the fluid test is where these cards shine the most though, bigger mem bus really helps out in that case.
> 
> Pity i couldn't do my full 1250 core run on it though, would have loved to see what happened there.


Why too hot or just unstable at 1250??


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Why too hot or just unstable at 1250??


Gets quite hot but manageable with some outside help. and it tends to either lock-up or black screen at that clock now.....never used to.

But anyways, enough from me, logging off for the night


----------



## Druccy

hope you guys can help me, got the board, got AMD fx-6300 ( don't laugh, its a temp till my haf is complete lol ) Bios shows Bus / Multiplier: 246 / 20, windows system shows the same, yet CPU-Z, OCCT, all show my Bus / Multiplier as 200 / 7, I have reset BIOS, pulled all parts out & back in again & can not for the life of me change it, it all happened after I did the auto overclock with AI Suite II. I uninstalled it to see if it will clear but no change. see attached pic for abnormal specs lol. Thanks in advance

weird.jpg 407k .jpg file


----------



## cpmee

Unplug the power supply, take out the battery, let it sit for a few hours, then measure it. It should be greater than 3.0 volts.


----------



## Druccy

will give it a go, Thanks


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Druccy*
> 
> hope you guys can help me, got the board, got AMD fx-6300 ( don't laugh, its a temp till my haf is complete lol ) Bios shows Bus / Multiplier: 246 / 20, windows system shows the same, yet CPU-Z, OCCT, all show my Bus / Multiplier as 200 / 7, I have reset BIOS, pulled all parts out & back in again & can not for the life of me change it, it all happened after I did the auto overclock with AI Suite II. I uninstalled it to see if it will clear but no change. see attached pic for abnormal specs lol. Thanks in advance
> 
> weird.jpg 407k .jpg file


you can upload pics directly to ocn don't use the attach use the little pic.

I do not recommend ever using the "auto oc"

Sounds like you are either down clocked or throttling due to thermals. What's your rig cooling( look at my sig for rig builder. Atm I am on mobile so I can not see it. Just tell me )

Have you dialed c1e c6 cnq apm?


----------



## Druccy

All power managment disabled : C1/C2 & apm in BIOS
see attached ing for more details: windows sys says all good, AI Suite says all good, but cpu-z, OCCT, Cinebench etc all say x7 multiplier








thanks for advice so far, still stuck


----------



## Johan45

Make sure you also have Cool& Quiet disabled as well as turbo. Also windows power options need to be in performance mode.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Druccy*
> 
> All power managment disabled : C1/C2 & apm in BIOS
> see attached ing for more details: windows sys says all good, AI Suite says all good, but cpu-z, OCCT, Cinebench etc all say x7 multiplier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for advice so far, still stuck


Do a quick superpi or wprime run, see if the frequency changes during the benches.


----------



## Druccy

Check, Check & Check on above, still no change.
Why are there two different reading ? some says good others says low ?

Ran Prime overnight no change all successful no errors just low Multiplier.


----------



## cpmee

Use HWinfo64 instead of HWmonitor, it has a bit more info.

Yeah, it looks like your stuck in CnQ mode. Are you using offset voltages or inputting them with numbers ?


----------



## Druccy

offset atm, will get HWinfo64 now


----------



## Druccy

results from HWinfo64


----------



## Johan45

One other thing I would do is uninstall AISuite. It can cause some weird issues at times.


----------



## Druccy

willing to do anything now, thanks


----------



## shampoo911

maybe this is not the case... but a close friend of mine, had a similiar problem, but with a i7 2600k... it was reporting only two cores and stuff... and no HT at all... even weird clocks and underclock and a ****load of random ****... the problem? A BENT PIN ON THE MOBO...

try checking for bent pins on your cpu...


----------



## gr8sho

Also, is Windows power plan set to High Performance? Do you have anything else that would condition the multiplier setting like PMT?


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Druccy*
> 
> results from HWinfo64


That's completely normal if either CnQ or turbo (CPB) are turned on (or APM without HPC).

CPU-Z displays min (x7)and max (x20) multi's but there can be 4-6 P-states in between. You'll see the clocks ramp up once there is a decent load on the cores.


----------



## gr8sho

I think he's saying the multi doesn't ramp under load. So something is holding it back. Normally that would be dealt with in BIOS, but you could also force P-states in Windows via a power plan. This all assumes CnQ is active.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I think he's saying the multi doesn't ramp under load. So something is holding it back. Normally that would be dealt with in BIOS, but you could also force P-states in Windows via a power plan. This all assumes CnQ is active.


Suppose he has his turbo frequency set to 1400?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Suppose he has his turbo frequency set to 1400?


I've never used Turbo on the Crosshair. What I've seen it do on other systems is take the existing top frequency and bump it a few hundred MHz. In his case, it looks like the frequency is locked at a lower value and never attempts to ramp.


----------



## Mega Man

bios screenshots please ( use a usb thumb drive formatted in fat 32 and press f12 )

cpu multi page, volts page, digi page and cpu settings page ( CNQ C1E C67 APM ect )


----------



## Druccy

will get that done asap
"the frequency is locked at a lower value and never attempts to ramp" (gr8sho) this is what is happening, running stress & bench, it does not move one iota up or down.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Druccy*
> 
> will get that done asap
> "the frequency is locked at a lower value and never attempts to ramp" (gr8sho) this is what is happening, running stress & bench, it does not move one iota up or down.


That's what would happen if you had your maximum turbo setting at 1400 mhz.

EDIT: I was wondering what device manager shows your processor as being?


----------



## Gereti

On next week, i leave this mobo, on my third computer with 960T+Asus HD4870 512mb
Beecose, i bought used i5 2500K 130€ and traded two windows 7 code to asus p8p67 rev.3.1 mobo


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> On next week, i leave this mobo, on my third computer with 960T+Asus HD4870 512mb
> Beecose, i bought used i5 2500K 130€ and traded two windows 7 code to asus p8p67 rev.3.1 mobo


Traitor!!!! You succumbed to the Intel propaganda!!! LOL


----------



## ihatelolcats

wow people actually pay for windows


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> wow people actually pay for windows


What is your point?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> wow people actually pay for windows


yes, they still pay for it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Traitor!!!! You succumbed to the Intel propaganda!!! LOL


Haha, well i want to try intel, becose my last intel what was on my maincomputer, was celeron 440 (?)

my maincomputer CPU's:

Intel pentium II
Intel Celeron 440
AMD Athlon Xp 2600+
AMD Athlon II 240
AMD Phenom II 960T
AMD Phenom II 1055T

Now coming: Intel Core i5 2500K

Soo, i'm not going to leave this club, becose i dont sell this mobo


----------



## X-Alt

I have bumped it to 3000, no improvement wha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> yes, they still pay for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, well i want to try intel, becose my last intel what was on my maincomputer, was celeron 440 (?)
> 
> my maincomputer CPU's:
> 
> Intel pentium II
> Intel Celeron 440
> AMD Athlon Xp 2600+
> AMD Athlon II 240
> AMD Phenom II 960T
> AMD Phenom II 1055T
> 
> Now coming: Intel Core i5 2500K
> 
> Soo, i'm not going to leave this club, becose i dont sell this mobo


Maybe give the 2500K a shot and then get an 8320 later if you prefer it. The Crosshair V, JSYK only accepts DDR3 and you will need to get some of dat if you want to put it in "old good stuff".


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I have bumped it to 3000, no improvement wha
> Maybe give the 2500K a shot and then get an 8320 later if you prefer it. The Crosshair V, JSYK only accepts DDR3 and you will need to get some of dat if you want to put it in "old good stuff".


i have Spare ddr3" 6x2gb
so intelpc get 4x2gb, crosshair V get 2x2gb, and matx build 2x4gb


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> wow people actually pay for windows


got 2 copies of windows8 when it was only 40 bucks each, really good money spent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> yes, they still pay for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, well i want to try intel, becose my last intel what was on my maincomputer, was celeron 440 (?)
> 
> my maincomputer CPU's:
> 
> Intel pentium II
> Intel Celeron 440
> AMD Athlon Xp 2600+
> AMD Athlon II 240
> AMD Phenom II 960T
> AMD Phenom II 1055T
> 
> Now coming: Intel Core i5 2500K
> 
> Soo, i'm not going to leave this club, becose i dont sell this mobo


tell me if you notice stuttering and/or if your chipset/s fail...


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> got 2 copies of windows8 when it was only 40 bucks each, really good money spent.
> tell me if you notice stuttering and/or if your chipset/s fail...


Here you got update kit with 15€ if i dont remember wrong...

well, i got on free throught school so...









and okay, i tell if i see something


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> got 2 copies of windows8 when it was only 40 bucks each, really good money spent.


Four of those here. Considering Windows 7 Pro upgrade cost $100 as a pre-release price, the Windows 8 price was much more palatable. I should also say I stayed on the sideline until after 8.1 was released, so effectively I paid for something I didn't use for a long time. But as I look back, the investment was worthwhile. The rumor is that the next update to Windows 8 will restore a proper start button for desktop/mouse users.
Overall, the windows 8 OS is faster than 7 and works very well with Crosshair V.
For work, all machines are Windows 7, and I suspect this will continue to be around a long time, and I have no reason to believe it will go away any time soon.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Four of those here. Considering Windows 7 Pro upgrade cost $100 as a pre-release price, the Windows 8 price was much more palatable. I should also say I stayed on the sideline until after 8.1 was released, so effectively I paid for something I didn't use for a long time. But as I look back, the investment was worthwhile. The rumor is that the next update to Windows 8 will restore a proper start button for desktop/mouse users.
> Overall, the windows 8 OS is faster than 7 and works very well with Crosshair V.
> For work, all machines are Windows 7, and I suspect this will continue to be around a long time, and I have no reason to believe it will go away any time soon.


Businesses tend to not upgrade anything until they have to, most of the PC's in the offices in my workplace are using C2D's and Win XP









I keep meaning to try out Win8 but i figured i might as well skip it now.


----------



## Johan45

Ya I do kind of think M$ shot themselves in the foot on WIN 8. It's OK I have it on my HTPC. It didn't start that way but HWBot doesn't accept Win 8 subs and overall I do prefer 7 better. I stil go to the wrong spots looking for things in 8 and it's been over a year. They had a good Idea business wise but didn't really pan out in the real world. I have a Lumia920 and like the WP8 interface it works well and easy lay out for a phone. Just didn't translate well to the PC. Just my opinion


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> I should also say I stayed on the sideline until after 8.1 was released, so effectively I paid for something I didn't use for a long time. But as I look back, the investment was worthwhile. The rumor is that the next update to Windows 8 will restore a proper start button for desktop/mouse users.
> Overall, the windows 8 OS is faster than 7 and works very well with Crosshair V.


Yep, win8 under the hood is a more refined and stable win7. You shouldnt have stayed on the sidelines. Ive been using win8 since RC in March 2012. There have been 3rd party start menus around for free since before that date, and its no big deal making a short cut on the desktop for shut down and restart. And with Task Scheduler, it was easy enough to boot directly to desktop. Every version of windows Ive ever used I customized to suit my tastes, and win8 is no different.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Yep, win8 under the hood is a more refined and stable win7. You shouldnt have stayed on the sidelines. Ive been using win8 since RC in March 2012. There have been 3rd party start menus around for free since before that date, and its no big deal making a short cut on the desktop for shut down and restart. And with Task Scheduler, it was easy enough to boot directly to desktop. Every version of windows Ive ever used I customized to suit my tastes, and win8 is no different.


I may have implied I didn't upgrade because of a passionate dislike as others have stated. In fact my reason was more around the fact I was trying to figure out some things relating preserving data and such versus a complete wipe and start over (which I very much wanted to do), but decided against the latter as I just was too paranoid about losing time. In the end, the upgrade worked out pretty good.

A programmer friend of mine also is good with 8 and actually moved to it because of me. While I personally waited, there are two other PCs here actively using it, and the fourth one is not. It's a personal choice in the end, but the performance aspect of 8 is more the clincher for me.


----------



## carloyz250f

im new to crosshaire v formula z i came from sabertooth 990fx r2.0 but that board is on my fx6300 now. 1 question why i cant see the vcore temp in this board? i can only see the opt1 opt2 opt3 thats n/a c.. please rply.. sory for my bad english.


----------



## Johan45

I think that would be the package temp you're looking for


----------



## carloyz250f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think that would be the package temp you're looking for


so this is the only sensors in this board? im not missing any?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> im new to crosshaire v formula z i came from sabertooth 990fx r2.0 but that board is on my fx6300 now. 1 question why i cant see the vcore temp in this board? i can only see the opt1 opt2 opt3 thats n/a c.. please rply.. sory for my bad english.


Welcome.

AISuite requires exclusive access to the board's sensors. So if you prefer using other tools, then uninstall AISuite. Until you do that, you will see inconsistent and sometimes alarms going off in AISuite.


----------



## carloyz250f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> AISuite requires exclusive access to the board's sensors. So if you prefer using other tools, then uninstall AISuite. Until you do that, you will see inconsistent and sometimes alarms going off in AISuite.


Yes but even i only use the asus aisuit thers only opt1 opt2 opt3 and they are all n/a..


----------



## carloyz250f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> AISuite requires exclusive access to the board's sensors. So if you prefer using other tools, then uninstall AISuite. Until you do that, you will see inconsistent and sometimes alarms going off in AISuite.


even if i only use aisuite the sensors only show the cpu temp and mb temp. what is opt 1 opt2 opt3? thay are all n/a.


----------



## Johan45

I don't use AISuite for monitoring but I think it only reports the " socket" temp not the actual core temp.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think that would be the package temp you're looking for
> 
> 
> 
> so this is the only sensors in this board? im not missing any?
Click to expand...

"Cpu" is socket temp
"Cpu0" is core temp

Opt sensors are na due to you not having any plugged in (temp sensors, the 2 pins next to the opt fans )


----------



## carloyz250f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> "Cpu" is socket temp
> "Cpu0" is core temp
> 
> Opt sensors are na due to you not having any plugged in (temp sensors, the 2 pins next to the opt fans )


hmm. so why is this board more expensive than sabertooth? savertooth have 7sensors. hehehe.. how or what do u recommend to monitor the vcore temp?

can i overclock without knowing the vcore temp?


----------



## Mega Man

It is the best, if not the only, l2n board. And the rog logo.

I only use hwinfo64

You know the vcore temp as I said cpu0 is core. If your mean vrm temp you can use the nb as an approximation.

If you don't have a fan on it. Don't oc the cpu. (Assuming 83xx)


----------



## carloyz250f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It is the best, if not the only, l2n board. And the rog logo.
> 
> I only use hwinfo64


i just look at other people screenshots here in this thread thay have a temperature on there nb and sb how come i cant see the temp on my nb and sb on mmy hwinfo64? thank you so much for helping me..


----------



## Mega Man

Scroll up or down. It is in there. They may of changed the layout or you may of chosen not to have hwinfo read it. There is a pop up the first time you open it did you select yes ( not at my pc aTm. Literally on the other side of the world so I can not give you detailed steps)


----------



## carloyz250f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Scroll up or down. It is in there. They may of changed the layout or you may of chosen not to have hwinfo read it. There is a pop up the first time you open it did you select yes ( not at my pc aTm. Literally on the other side of the world so I can not give you detailed steps)




now i see the asus rog it only says t0 t1 t2 t3 hmm. which is the vrm? can some 1 gave me a detail?


----------



## Mega Man

Idr sorry but yea it is one of those. You can rename them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Yes, 1.488V might be good enough. What is the 75C value. Is it CPU as labeled or really the NB?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> so i got the 2 140mm corsair af140 fans in the mail today. added one as intake on the side panel facing the gpus and the other exhaust on the rear. since the install of the two fans, i have ran IBT 3 times so far on Very High (10 runs, 20 runs, 20 runs) and passed. here is before and after runs and notice the temp drops. also, i guess it helps i have the pc in my laundry room sitting on a shelf directly under an air vent. now the intake on the side panel including the front push pull rad, sucks all the cold air from the vent into the case. Pretty decent drop.
> 
> 4816MHz
> CPU VOLT: 1.48
> CPU/NB VOLT: 1.3xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To help keep things clear
> HWInfo64 for the Z reads as follows under the ASUS ROG listing
> T0 = CPU Socket
> T1= SB temp
> T2 = NB temp,
> T3 = Mainboard
> VINO = Vcore
> CPU/NB = IMC in CPU
> NB Core = Actual NB voltage
> VIN3 = CPU VDDA
> 
> Under CPU
> CPU 0 = CPU Core temp
> 
> From where I'm sitting I'd say the last snip above is about your thermo limit and you still have Maximum setting to run on IBT and then some Prime95 hopefully. You may need to lower that OC a bit to put temps in check when running "max" IBT or P95 with current cooling solution.
> 
> gr8sho: did you ask me something that I missed (honestly can't remember).
Click to expand...


----------



## carloyz250f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Idr sorry but yea it is one of those. You can rename them


thank you so much mega man..


----------



## Mega Man

Any time

Also to note vrm cooling is not as needed unless you are on water. The Cpu heatsink should have enough airflow to cool vrms


----------



## carloyz250f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Any time
> 
> Also to note vrm cooling is not as needed unless you are on water. The Cpu heatsink should have enough airflow to cool vrms


im on water.. i have put a ram cooler on my vrm heatsink just like on my sabertooth.. hehe..


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> now i see the asus rog it only says t0 t1 t2 t3 hmm. which is the vrm? can some 1 gave me a detail?


As you know by now, the T2 value which most us of rename to NB is, wait for it,..... the Northbridge 990FX temp!

If you intend to push the crosshair V, you want to put some form of active cooling on it like a fan or a more esoteric waterblock. My avatar has an example of a fan application. If you run a stress program like P95 or IBT AVX, you will see the NB get pretty toasty if something isn't done to dissipate the heat. On my system, once the NB heatsink gets saturated, it would hold a min temp of 60C.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> Yes but even i only use the asus aisuit thers only opt1 opt2 opt3 and they are all n/a..


As MM said, a tool like HWINFO64 will only report sensors that have actual values being read. As you populate the mainboard headers, the tool will pickup the new sensors for you rather than simply showing something like N/A.

There are better alternatives to control and monitor the Crosshair than AISuite. You'll be better off without it.


----------



## carloyz250f

wont boot AE code
My crosshair v formula z wont boot. Stop booting on AE code.
Spec:
Fx8350
Crossfire r9 270x
Ram g.skill 4gx2 1600
Psu corsair ax860i.

I just open bf4 and will play after 10sec in game the pc just died and wont boot..


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> wont boot AE code
> My crosshair v formula z wont boot. Stop booting on AE code.
> Spec:
> Fx8350
> Crossfire r9 270x
> Ram g.skill 4gx2 1600
> Psu corsair ax860i.
> 
> I just open bf4 and will play after 10sec in game the pc just died and wont boot..


unplug the pc from the power cord... wait some minutes and then restart your pc...

alternatively...

disconnect the 24pin cable from the motherboard... turn ON the PSU, plug the 24pin cable to the motherboard... then turn on the pc...


----------



## carloyz250f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> unplug the pc from the power cord... wait some minutes and then restart your pc...
> 
> alternatively...
> 
> disconnect the 24pin cable from the motherboard... turn ON the PSU, plug the 24pin cable to the motherboard... then turn on the pc...


I tryd that already i also already tried a self test on the psu and i already checked that my pump is working and put only a single ram but no success.









Edit: i can enter bios but only in 5sec and it will die..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> wont boot AE code
> My crosshair v formula z wont boot. Stop booting on AE code.
> Spec:
> Fx8350
> Crossfire r9 270x
> Ram g.skill 4gx2 1600
> Psu corsair ax860i.
> 
> I just open bf4 and will play after 10sec in game the pc just died and wont boot..


Clear cmos


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Clear cmos


This... try clearing cmos...


----------



## carloyz250f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Clear cmos


I can only enter bios for 5sec. But i already take off the battery for 10mins and i already put it back and no luck..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Clear cmos
> 
> 
> 
> I can only enter bios for 5sec. But i already take off the battery for 10mins and i already put it back and no luck..
Click to expand...

That doesn't sound good







.
Kinda looks like a power issue, psu or vrms perhaps?


----------



## carloyz250f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That doesn't sound good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Kinda looks like a power issue, psu or vrms perhaps?


I already selftest the psu and its ok..









Edit: psu is broken..


----------



## gr8sho

I was reading this thread and was going to ask if you had a spare PSU to test, but looks like you figured it out. Sorry for the bad news...


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> AISuite requires exclusive access to the board's sensors. So if you prefer using other tools, then uninstall AISuite. Until you do that, you will see inconsistent and sometimes alarms going off in AISuite.


You can disable Sensors and PC Probe within AI Suite to allow 3rd party Sensor Applications to run without the irritating alarms going off. AI Suite can stay installed. It's useful for things like tuning down the fans to watch films for example. Or to enable USB Boost etc etc....


----------



## gr8sho

Yes, I suppose so. I don't really miss it though. If I need to run quiet, CorsairLink allows me to throttle fans down but I hardly ever need that capability.


----------



## carloyz250f

hi. im only running at 4.7ghz @ 1.45v do i rely need a fan on my vrm/nb heatsink? i have a fan righ now but i dont want the looks..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> hi. im only running at 4.7ghz @ 1.45v do i rely need a fan on my vrm/nb heatsink? i have a fan righ now but i dont want the looks..


Simple test, go play a game for 30 mins or so then place a finger on the heatsink, if it's too hot then you need a fan.

or you can grab HWiNFO64:http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php

And have a look at the temp readings, Northbridge is T2 btw









So long as you are under 50c it's fine imo (have run at 60c for extended periods though)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> hi. im only running at 4.7ghz @ 1.45v do i rely need a fan on my vrm/nb heatsink? i have a fan righ now but i dont want the looks..


simpler test, yes


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> hi. im only running at 4.7ghz @ 1.45v do i rely need a fan on my vrm/nb heatsink? i have a fan righ now but i dont want the looks..


I assume it is warm in the Philippines. *If you OC, you really need to keep after monitoring to see what the sensors tell you.* It was by this method I first learned of the need to provide supplemental cooling to that area of the board. When I asked about the NB temps on the ROG board, I got a polite enough answer but I felt a bit noobish because they data was screaming at me to do something.

Some will tell you the sensor can go to 90C and it won't be an issue. It is ultimately your choice. But once you do a before and after, I think you will come to a logical conclusion.


----------



## 033Y5

hello everyone hope all are well








i got a new fx 8350 yesterday because my first one was a poor clocker (1.53v+ for 4.8ghz) and am really impressed with the new one
chip is a 1352pgn vid 1.288v
and have this out of it so far
5ghz , ram @1333mhz


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> hello everyone hope all are well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got a new fx 8350 yesterday because my first one was a poor clocker (1.53v+ for 4.8ghz) and am really impressed with the new one
> chip is a 1352pgn vid 1.288v
> and have this out of it so far


What speed is that?

Can't tell from the screencap.

and a 1.288v VID is probably the lowest i've seen so far, mine's 1.36v by comparison.


----------



## 033Y5

sorry forgot cpuz in that shot its at 5ghz and my first chip was vid 1.363v


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> sorry forgot cpuz in that shot its at 5ghz and my first chip was vid 1.363v


So 5Ghz stable at 1.476v? Very impressive.

Is that the AVX version of IBT?

Was it a brand new 8350 or a used one?

I've no doubt you can hit 5.2Ghz with that chip


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> sorry forgot cpuz in that shot its at 5ghz and my first chip was vid 1.363v
> 
> 
> 
> So 5Ghz stable at 1.476v? Very impressive.
> 
> Is that the AVX version of IBT?
> 
> Was it a brand new 8350 or a used one?
> 
> I've no doubt you can hit 5.2Ghz with that chip
Click to expand...

these new ones seem to be better and better. thinking about picking another up for myself tbh


----------



## 033Y5

new from ebay and yeah ibt avx stable on high setting


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> these new ones seem to be better and better. thinking about picking another up for myself tbh


Same here, they seem to be more more refined than mine (which was probably old stock)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> new from ebay and yeah ibt avx stable on high setting


What ebay store out of curiosity?


----------



## 033Y5

just a person selling it they only had one and the box was still sealed when i recieved so i no they didnt test it

Sgt Bilko what is the date on your chip my first one was 1244 and vid 1.363v


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> just a person selling it they only had one and the box was still sealed when i recieved so i no they didnt test it
> 
> Sgt Bilko what is the date on your chip my first one was 1244 and vid 1.363v


tbh i don't know actually, i never took any notice when i got it, planning to redo the paste on my CPU and GPU's soon hopefully so i'll find out then and post some pictures but the vid for mine is 1.363 so it's possible it's the same batch


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> tbh i don't know actually, i never took any notice when i got it, planning to redo the paste on my CPU and GPU's soon hopefully so i'll find out then and post some pictures but the vid for mine is 1.363 so it's possible it's the same batch


my first one (vid 1.363v) was stable 4.6ghz @ 1.464v and could only do 4.3ghz on stock volts and was not quite stable 4.8 @1.53v is that close to yours?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> my first one (vid 1.363v) was stable 4.6ghz @ 1.464v and could only do 4.3ghz on stock volts and was not quite stable 4.8 @1.53v is that close to yours?


4.6 is stable at 1.468v and 4.8 is stable at 1.54v so very close.

5.0Ghz takes 1.65v to be 100% stable and it pumps out a bit too much heat to be usable in summer


----------



## 033Y5

so the batch number and vid could be a good indication of the chips overclock abilities


----------



## 033Y5

redone the test with ram @2400mhz and cpuz in ss


anyone know of an issue with x64 3dmark firestrike physics tests because mine are really low



32bit runs fine but 64bit is just crap
i am using the steam version if it makes a difference and futuremark systeminfo 4.26.386


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 4.6 is stable at 1.468v and 4.8 is stable at 1.54v so very close.
> 
> 5.0Ghz takes 1.65v to be 100% stable and it pumps out a bit too much heat to be usable in summer


Mine is in this range too, although to date I've been too much of a chicken to push Vcore that high to try for a 5.0GHz stable run. IBT AVX is test program, yes?

It's interesting the newer 8350s are clocking better. Was surmising the better yields would be given to the 9k chips.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 4.6 is stable at 1.468v and 4.8 is stable at 1.54v so very close.
> 
> 5.0Ghz takes 1.65v to be 100% stable and it pumps out a bit too much heat to be usable in summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is in this range too, although to date I've been too much of a chicken to push Vcore that high to try for a 5.0GHz stable run. IBT AVX is test program, yes?
> 
> It's interesting the newer 8350s are clocking better. Was surmising the better yields would be given to the 9k chips.
Click to expand...

Pretty much any 8XXX can validate at 5 ghz ( i am 5 out of 5 on nothing more than water cooling), however they are a dickens to get prime stable at 5 ghz +. On the other hand the 9370 is easy get prime stable at 5 ghz+ ( if you can keep them cool), doing so undervolted.

The 9XXX's behave differently in that the voltage wall is at a higher frequency than the 8XXX's but once you go over that wall, they generate much more heat. That's why so many guys get frustrated when going from 8xxx's to 9's, they are VERY touchy to increases in voltage past a certain value. I think it goes back to how leaky the chip is. The cooler running 8's could take more voltage , stay in the thermal envelope and get high validations etc. , but completely stable frequencies are generally significantly lower than 9's can do.

My chips
8350 - 1.28 vid , great clocker for validations, great for benching on water , coolest running chip, very good benching scores, hardest to get prime stable @ 5ghz.
8350 - 1.38 vid , good clocker for validations, runs hotter than the lower VID 8350, good bench scores , easier to get prime stable @5ghz.
9370 - 1.53 vid, best clocker for validations * ( requires much greater cooling), hottest chip of the bunch , best chip for the most demanding benchmarks, simple to get prime stable @5ghz .
8320 - 1.28 vid Just getting started with this one, core #2 is weak, otherwise it may well have made a 9XXX, the other cores are prime stable at 4.9ghz on 1.48 volts - that is lower than my 9370 requires.

Just my observations fwiw.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> redone the test with ram @2400mhz and cpuz in ss
> 
> 
> anyone know of an issue with x64 3dmark firestrike physics tests because mine are really low
> 
> 
> 
> 32bit runs fine but 64bit is just crap
> i am using the steam version if it makes a difference and futuremark systeminfo 4.26.386


I always have a problem with stream version.

Just download the normal version. It is free and if you unlocked with stream it will stay unlocked.


----------



## 033Y5

cool thank you mega man







+1 repped
its been drivin me nuts the last couple days will try that out today


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Pretty much any 8XXX can validate at 5 ghz ( i am 5 out of 5 on nothing more than water cooling), however they are a dickens to get prime stable at 5 ghz +. On the other hand the 9370 is easy get prime stable at 5 ghz+ ( if you can keep them cool), doing so undervolted.
> 
> The 9XXX's behave differently in that the voltage wall is at a higher frequency than the 8XXX's but once you go over that wall, they generate much more heat. That's why so many guys get frustrated when going from 8xxx's to 9's, they are VERY touchy to increases in voltage past a certain value. I think it goes back to how leaky the chip is. The cooler running 8's could take more voltage , stay in the thermal envelope and get high validations etc. , but completely stable frequencies are generally significantly lower than 9's can do.
> 
> My chips
> 8350 - 1.28 vid , great clocker for validations, great for benching on water , coolest running chip, very good benching scores, hardest to get prime stable @ 5ghz.
> 8350 - 1.38 vid , good clocker for validations, runs hotter than the lower VID 8350, good bench scores , easier to get prime stable @5ghz.
> 9370 - 1.53 vid, best clocker for validations * ( requires much greater cooling), hottest chip of the bunch , best chip for the most demanding benchmarks, simple to get prime stable @5ghz .
> 8320 - 1.28 vid Just getting started with this one, core #2 is weak, otherwise it may well have made a 9XXX, the other cores are prime stable at 4.9ghz on 1.48 volts - that is lower than my 9370 requires.
> 
> Just my observations fwiw.


you say your low vid 8350 runs colder then you high vid 8350?
my low vid 8350 (1.288v ) runs hotter 50c @ 1.476v then the high vid (1.363v) 45-50c @1.53v


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Pretty much any 8XXX can validate at 5 ghz ( i am 5 out of 5 on nothing more than water cooling), however they are a dickens to get prime stable at 5 ghz +. On the other hand the 9370 is easy get prime stable at 5 ghz+ ( if you can keep them cool), doing so undervolted.
> 
> The 9XXX's behave differently in that the voltage wall is at a higher frequency than the 8XXX's but once you go over that wall, they generate much more heat. That's why so many guys get frustrated when going from 8xxx's to 9's, they are VERY touchy to increases in voltage past a certain value. I think it goes back to how leaky the chip is. The cooler running 8's could take more voltage , stay in the thermal envelope and get high validations etc. , but completely stable frequencies are generally significantly lower than 9's can do.
> 
> My chips
> 8350 - 1.28 vid , great clocker for validations, great for benching on water , coolest running chip, very good benching scores, hardest to get prime stable @ 5ghz.
> 8350 - 1.38 vid , good clocker for validations, runs hotter than the lower VID 8350, good bench scores , easier to get prime stable @5ghz.
> 9370 - 1.53 vid, best clocker for validations * ( requires much greater cooling), hottest chip of the bunch , best chip for the most demanding benchmarks, simple to get prime stable @5ghz .
> 8320 - 1.28 vid Just getting started with this one, core #2 is weak, otherwise it may well have made a 9XXX, the other cores are prime stable at 4.9ghz on 1.48 volts - that is lower than my 9370 requires.
> 
> Just my observations fwiw.
> 
> 
> 
> you say your low vid 8350 runs colder then you high vid 8350?
> my low vid 8350 (1.288v ) runs hotter 50c @ 1.476v then the high vid (1.363v) 45-50c @1.53v
Click to expand...

In my case it does, but I am talking about the high side of the voltage wall and at fairly high clocks. I have no idea if my experiences are the norm or not, just laying out there for consideration.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Four of those here. Considering Windows 7 Pro upgrade cost $100 as a pre-release price, the Windows 8 price was much more palatable. I should also say I stayed on the sideline until after 8.1 was released, so effectively I paid for something I didn't use for a long time. But as I look back, the investment was worthwhile. The rumor is that the next update to Windows 8 will restore a proper start button for desktop/mouse users.
> Overall, the windows 8 OS is faster than 7 and works very well with Crosshair V.
> For work, all machines are Windows 7, and I suspect this will continue to be around a long time, and I have no reason to believe it will go away any time soon.


Why are there no chipset drivers for windows 8.1? Are we supposed to install them on windows 8.0 before we do the update if we are doing a clean install? I have been totally unsucessful at upgrading my video on clean installs withut Catalyst to 14.4 WHQL.
My system black screens in the middle of install nd the desktop never comes back. I even lost my restore points. Had to do a complete reinstall. Tried again after they reposted updated 14.4 Catalyst without AMD AHCI drivers included. There was no difference in my diastrous results. Anyone have any ideas? The silence is deafening.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Could be
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Why are there no chipset drivers for windows 8.1? Are we supposed to install them on windows 8.0 before we do the update if we are doing a clean install? I have been totally unsucessful at upgrading my video on clean installs withut Catalyst to 14.4 WHQL.
> My system black screens in the middle of install nd the desktop never comes back. I even lost my restore points. Had to do a complete reinstall. Tried again after they reposted updated 14.4 Catalyst without AMD AHCI drivers included. There was no difference in my diastrous results. Anyone have any ideas? The silence is deafening.


Install 13.12 then 14.4 over the top.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Why are there no chipset drivers for windows 8.1? Are we supposed to install them on windows 8.0 before we do the update if we are doing a clean install? I have been totally unsucessful at upgrading my video on clean installs withut Catalyst to 14.4 WHQL.
> My system black screens in the middle of install nd the desktop never comes back. I even lost my restore points. Had to do a complete reinstall. Tried again after they reposted updated 14.4 Catalyst without AMD AHCI drivers included. There was no difference in my diastrous results. Anyone have any ideas? The silence is deafening.


A couple things I can think of is you may need to update bios to recognize the newer drivers in WIN8.1


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Why are there no chipset drivers for windows 8.1? Are we supposed to install them on windows 8.0 before we do the update if we are doing a clean install? I have been totally unsucessful at upgrading my video on clean installs withut Catalyst to 14.4 WHQL.
> My system black screens in the middle of install nd the desktop never comes back. I even lost my restore points. Had to do a complete reinstall. Tried again after they reposted updated 14.4 Catalyst without AMD AHCI drivers included. There was no difference in my diastrous results. Anyone have any ideas? The silence is deafening.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Could be
> Install 13.12 then 14.4 over the top.


Based on track record, I'm not surprised to see this sort of thing happen. But you asked about chipset drivers, and in my case did not have to bother, but mine was an upgrade path. I assumed though Windows 8.0 provided all the necessary chipset drivers. I'll have to check my system to see if I can determine the source of the installed drivers, but I'm thinking these were residual from the previous Windows 7 image. For instance the RAID drivers. I did notice 14.4 video driver package did include the USB Filter driver.

Now, it looks like AMD did publish download packages for chipset and RAID based on 14.4, In the past in Windows 7, I had installed packages like these. I intend to upgrade based on these packages myself.


----------



## gr8sho

Update: Although those packages exist, I don't see anything getting updated. The RAID driver version still shows as 3.7.1540.43 dated 12/11/2012.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> A couple things I can think of is you may need to update bios to recognize the newer drivers in WIN8.1


Already have bios 2002, the latest one.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Could be
> Install 13.12 then 14.4 over the top.


Is that recommendation based on someone having the same exact problem as me who used that technique to successfully update or is that conjecture??


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Is that recommendation based on someone having the same exact problem as me who used that technique to successfully update or is that conjecture??


Hi. I posted a link to download 990FX chipset drivers as a discrete package. Can you try that and let us know if it helps?

I'll repost the link in case you missed it. http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+8+-+64


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Is that recommendation based on someone having the same exact problem as me who used that technique to successfully update or is that conjecture??


I had a similar issue on Win 7 so i figured why not give it a try for Win 8.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Why are there no chipset drivers for windows 8.1?


because, apart from RAID drivers, none are needed.

have you gone into safemode after installing the 14.4 to see what the problem actually is?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> because, apart from RAID drivers, none are needed.
> 
> have you gone into safemode after installing the 14.4 to see what the problem actually is?


I do not know how to use safe mode to analyze such a problem. Can you be more specific?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I had a similar issue on Win 7 so i figured why not give it a try for Win 8.


Tried your suggestion. 13.2 CC installed fine. Once I began installation of 14.4 the same problem arose. I did notice before the screen blanked out that even though AMD said they had removed the ahci driver from the package, as they said it was causing failed installations, the dialogue box indicated it was installing the AMD AHCI driver. Leave it to AMD to not know what they are doing. This installation should be good for even brain dead users. I am far from brain dead, but there are obviously more issues at work than AMD cares to admit.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Hi. I posted a link to download 990FX chipset drivers as a discrete package. Can you try that and let us know if it helps?
> 
> I'll repost the link in case you missed it. http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+8+-+64


I really have no problem getting the chipset drivers. All I have tyo do , which I already have, is do a clean windows 8 install, download the chipset drivers from Asus for windows 8 and then continue doing windows updates until windows 8.1 upgrade is available in Windows Store. I have some other problem. I can't figure it. After 14 times or so with 14.4 driver install failure and inability to access the windows restore points I had created prior to 14.4 install upon attempting windows restorer with install dvd, now windows 8.1 will not install on one of my ssds, the 500GB Samsung 840 I have. It failed on final installation and eventually backed up to windows 8.0 I doubt there is any physical problem with the drive chkdsk has not shown any but something is awry. The problem with 14.4 CATALYST INSTALL WAS WITH BOTH windows 8.1 ssdss I have. The other being a Samsung 840 PRO. So don't try to tell me I have 2 bad ssds that are both from Samsung and both less than a year old. I do have win 8.1 installed on the 840 PRO Samsung SSD.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I really have no problem getting the chipset drivers. All I have tyo do , which I already have, is do a clean windows 8 install, download the chipset drivers from Asus for windows 8 and then continue doing windows updates until windows 8.1 upgrade is available in Windows Store. I have some other problem. I can't figure it. After 14 times or so with 14.4 driver install failure and inability to access the windows restore points I had created prior to 14.4 install upon attempting windows restorer with install dvd, now windows 8.1 will not install on one of my ssds, the 500GB Samsung 840 I have. It failed on final installation and eventually backed up to windows 8.0 I doubt there is any physical problem with the drive chkdsk has not shown any but something is awry. The problem with 14.4 CATALYST INSTALL WAS WITH BOTH windows 8.1 ssdss I have. The other being a Samsung 840 PRO. So don't try to tell me I have 2 bad ssds that are both from Samsung and both less than a year old.


I do have 8.1 installed at present on the 840 PRO drive.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Tried your suggestion. 13.2 CC installed fine. Once I began installation of 14.4 the same problem arose. I did notice before the screen blanked out that even though AMD said they had removed the ahci driver from the package, as they said it was causing failed installations, the dialogue box indicated it was installing the AMD AHCI driver. Leave it to AMD to not know what they are doing. This installation should be good for even brain dead users. I am far from brain dead, but there are obviously more issues at work than AMD cares to admit.


Weird, my PC actually gave me a bsod halfway through unless I installed the 13.12 driver first.

Is it all 14.x drivers?

The beta 14.2 was the only one I didnt have any issues with actually.


----------



## gr8sho

I've seen 8.1 not install. Beside it taking forever to download, there was an issue during the install and it rolled back. This was also on an SSD, but an OCZ Vertex 3 on an M2N32 board in my case. I forget what I did to make it work. I spent a good amount of time googling it and it turns out to be a commonplace problem.

About the other packages, I'm starting to wonder if the chipset package will make much difference because I would expect the chipset package for instance to install an AHCI driver.. Have you looked on AMD's boards' Wiz to see what they say?

The issues with AMD's software is not limited to Catalyst. I've talked about on more than one occasion their uninstall utility rendering our systems inoperative.

I wish I had the time to do full windows 8 build to see for myself.


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I do have 8.1 installed at present on the 840 PRO drive.


I remember seeing install problems with any 990FX chipset board and certain SSDs. It was in another thread here on overclock.net, but I don't recall where. A search here may give the answer.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*
> 
> I remember seeing install problems with any 990FX chipset board and certain SSDs. It was in another thread here on overclock.net, but I don't recall where. A search here may give the answer.


Yes I saw it. But AMD claims they solved it by removing their AHCI driver from the Catalyst package. However I downloaded that so-called revised catalyst package from their website today. During the failed install I saw a dialogue box stating it was installing the ahci driver they said they did not include in the package, then my screen black-deathed on me. So they still have work to do. I am not touching 14.4 until AMD gives an honest accounting of the problem and how they have solved it. They have not solved it yet.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Yes I saw it. But AMD claims they solved it by removing their AHCI driver from the Catalyst package. However I downloaded that so-called revised catalyst package from their website today. During the failed install I saw a dialogue box stating it was installing the ahci driver they said they did not include in the package, then my screen black-deathed on me. So they still have work to do. I am not touching 14.4 until AMD gives an honest accounting of the problem and how they have solved it. They have not solved it yet.


you need to delete the AMD folder in C:\, or the 14.4 package folder that contains the actual 14.4 package files, then install again.

alternatively, pay attention to the install options and unselect what you don't want/need.

as for safemode, repeatedly tap (or hold as what Ive heard) the F8 key after BIOS POST, the advanced boot manager should appear, of which you go to more settings > advanced > say yes to reboot and enter the advanced boot options, next time it POSTs it will ask you to press a key for what mode needed, you press the key for safemode (4 or 5 I think it was, you don't need networking and definitely not the command-prompt one), it will boot up and then you just login and check the eventviewer for the events that are occurring, you should be able to either go to devicemanager and remove/rollback the AHCI drivers or just remove it via addremoveprograms.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I've seen 8.1 not install. Beside it taking forever to download, there was an issue during the install and it rolled back. This was also on an SSD, but an OCZ Vertex 3 on an M2N32 board in my case. I forget what I did to make it work. I spent a good amount of time googling it and it turns out to be a commonplace problem.
> 
> About the other packages, I'm starting to wonder if the chipset package will make much difference because I would expect the chipset package for instance to install an AHCI driver.. Have you looked on AMD's boards' Wiz to see what they say?
> 
> The issues with AMD's software is not limited to Catalyst. I've talked about on more than one occasion their uninstall utility rendering our systems inoperative.
> 
> I wish I had the time to do full windows 8 build to see for myself.


Yes that is why I did a clean install of 8.1 .14.4 won't work with a previous Catalyst install like 13.12 like Sgt . Bilko suggested and it won't work with out a previous catalyst install. So I guess I will settle for using 13.12 Cata;yst for now until AMD figures out there is a difference between irs arse and its elbow. I spent close to 5 days reinstalling and trying different suggestions like using Drivermax. All a lot of huey.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> The issues with AMD's software is not limited to Catalyst. I've talked about on more than one occasion their uninstall utility rendering our systems inoperative.


yea, they didn't add an option to ignore AHCI/RAID drivers, but its not hard to fix regardless.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> you need to delete the AMD folder in C:\, or the 14.4 package folder that contains the actual 14.4 package files, then install again.
> alternatively, pay attention to the install options and unselect what you don't want/need. as for safemode, repeatedly tap (or hold as what Ive heard) the F8 key after BIOS POST, the advanced boot manager should appear, of which you go to more settings > advanced > say yes to reboot and enter the advanced boot options, next time it POSTs it will ask you to press a key for what mode needed, you press the key for safemode (4 or 5 I think it was, you don't need networking and definitely not the command-prompt one), it will boot up and then you just login and check the eventviewer for the events that are occurring, you should be able to either go to devicemanager and remove/rollback the AHCI drivers or just remove it via addremoveprograms.


Thanks but no thanks. I am getting too tired and too old to be on the bleeding edge any more. They will get it right or they will kiss me arse before I buy another AMD product. I have high quality well established hardware and software. There is No Excuse in the world for their ineptness in not testing the installation adequately on their own 990FX chipset .


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> you need to delete the AMD folder in C:\, or the 14.4 package folder that contains the actual 14.4 package files, then install again.
> 
> alternatively, pay attention to the install options and unselect what you don't want/need.
> 
> as for safemode, repeatedly tap (or hold as what Ive heard) the F8 key after BIOS POST, the advanced boot manager should appear, of which you go to more settings > advanced > say yes to reboot and enter the advanced boot options, next time it POSTs it will ask you to press a key for what mode needed, you press the key for safemode (4 or 5 I think it was, you don't need networking and definitely not the command-prompt one), it will boot up and then you just login and check the eventviewer for the events that are occurring, you should be able to either go to devicemanager and remove/rollback the AHCI drivers or just remove it via addremoveprograms.


I came up with an idea. I did as you said and deleted the amd folder. But in device manager it still showed one of the sata controllers with an AMD designation. So I have connected the 2 win 8.1 samsung ssd's to the Asmedia sata controllers instead of the AMD controllers. I deleted the AMD driver through device manger, so I will have to add it back in before I change the connections back to the AMD sata controller. What do you think??? I am assuming I can do the catalyst upgrade with the ssd's connected to my Asmedia controllers.


----------



## shampoo911

i once had a problem with the 13.12 whql drivers... had to format and lose an ENORMOUS amount of data... the rig got unresponsive and all that... i figured, that the culprit was the Raptr app... so i have avoided it ever since..


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> yea, they didn't add an option to ignore AHCI/RAID drivers, but its not hard to fix regardless.


Between your suggestion on deleting the AMD folder on my target drive and the two additional steps I outlined, the 14.4 installation was a breeze. I rebooted all is well and I used drivermax to get the latest sata driver for the AMD sata controller and installed it. Right now I am lazy and do not want to bother switching back the ssd drives from Asmedia to AMD controller so I'll let it be just now. I have to repeat this technique on my Samung 840 PRO drive and I'll be good to go. Thanks for your help and wisdom.


----------



## gr8sho

I'm glad you are up and running, but what you did (from my perspective) is a Rube Goldberg hack. Should not be needed for a top of the line AMD system. I was actually okay with your rant earlier.


----------



## Paul17041993

what was occurring when @os2wiz was trying to install the 14.4 package before he deleted the folder, is that the AHCI/RAID drivers were still there. and he wasn't paying attention to where it asks you what software to install.

after deleting the AMD folder and extracting the newer package, the AHCI/RAID drivers were nolonger there and were not installed.

still don't know why the AHCI/RAID drivers would break anything though, I unchecked them when I installed 14.4 as I already had them installed and they shouldn't be any different to the old releases...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> what was occurring when @os2wiz was trying to install the 14.4 package before he deleted the folder, is that the AHCI/RAID drivers were still there. and he wasn't paying attention to where it asks you what software to install.
> 
> after deleting the AMD folder and extracting the newer package, the AHCI/RAID drivers were nolonger there and were not installed.
> 
> still don't know why the AHCI/RAID drivers would break anything though, I unchecked them when I installed 14.4 as I already had them installed and they shouldn't be any different to the old releases...


i never had any issues,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i once had a problem with the 13.12 whql drivers... had to format and lose an ENORMOUS amount of data... the rig got unresponsive and all that... i figured, that the culprit was the Raptr app... so i have avoided it ever since..


also never had any issues


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> what for?


for my Asus Crosshair V Formula


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i never had any issues,
> 
> also never had any issues


I saw the thread over on AMD boards. This is a common issue to a number of people.
I didn't have any problems either, but I didn't to a fresh install, nor am I using AHCI.


----------



## carloyz250f

hi guyz.. after my overclock em i the only one that cant wake up my pc on hibernation? sory for my bad english.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> hi guyz.. after my overclock em i the only one that cant wake up my pc on hibernation? sory for my bad english.


Control Panel > Power Options > Change Plan Settings > Change Advanced Power Settings > Sleep > Allow Hybrid Sleep > Off


----------



## Atomfix

Don't know if anyone has realized but there's a Sound Driver update on the "Crosshair-V-Z Page" This should work on Crosshair V and Z

V6.0.1.7058 (2014/05/07)

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/audio/Realtek_Audio_XPVistaWin7-8-8-1_V5100_6017058.zip


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Don't know if anyone has realized but there's a Sound Driver update on the "Crosshair-V-Z Page" This should work on Crosshair V and Z
> 
> V6.0.1.7058 (2014/05/07)
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/audio/Realtek_Audio_XPVistaWin7-8-8-1_V5100_6017058.zip


Thanks.

For the original Crosshair V Formula, the sound chip setup had issues. After updating drivers, just because you know?, a horrific hiss was introduced on shutdown. This was on Windows 7. I spent considerable time trying to undo the mistake I made to no avail.

With Windows 8.1, I did not tinker with this area at all and it works like a champ, So for this and LAN chip, also given their age, no obvious reason I see to move to something newer.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> hi guyz.. after my overclock em i the only one that cant wake up my pc on hibernation? sory for my bad english.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Control Panel > Power Options > Change Plan Settings > Change Advanced Power Settings > Sleep > Allow Hybrid Sleep > Off


I read somewhere I can't recall now, that Windows 8 made considerable improvements in bootup processing, and if you disabled hybrid sleep, those advantages would be given up. With an SSD boot drive, turning the machine on from cold start is plenty quick, and would be quicker if the Crosshair BIOS didn't take so long to initialize.

.. . .

Now, if someone can help me get WoL working under Windows 8.1, that would be both cool and gr8ly appreciated.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> For the original Crosshair V Formula, the sound chip setup had issues. After updating drivers, just because you know?, a horrific hiss was introduced on shutdown. This was on Windows 7. I spent considerable time trying to undo the mistake I made to no avail.
> 
> With Windows 8.1, I did not tinker with this area at all and it works like a champ, So for this and LAN chip, also given their age, no obvious reason I see to move to something newer.


I had that hiss also. After upgrading to 8.1 the hiss is no longer present on shutdown, Strange eh?


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I read somewhere I can't recall now, that Windows 8 made considerable improvements in bootup processing, and if you disabled hybrid sleep, those advantages would be given up. With an SSD boot drive, turning the machine on from cold start is plenty quick, and would be quicker if the Crosshair BIOS didn't take so long to initialize.
> 
> .. . .
> 
> Now, if someone can help me get WoL working under Windows 8.1, that would be both cool and gr8ly appreciated.


WoL Will have to be enabled via BIOS, and through the LAN's Adaptor Settings. Once it receives a Wake Command, it should boot up presumably.


----------



## gr8sho

I had this working in Windows 7. iPhone has lots of different apps that can transmit a magic packet. Fing was the app I was most recently using mostly because it had the fewest steps to reach the Wake on LAN button.

I read that Windows 8 did something to prevent the function, presumably for security reasons. Anyway, I was not able to activate the wakeup function.

But, are you saying it is working for you in 8.1?


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> hi guyz.. after my overclock em i the only one that cant wake up my pc on hibernation? sory for my bad english.


What BIOS version are you using? This was a bit of an issue with wake from sleep not functioning with overclocked memory on my CHVF-Z (in my case I have Gskill Trident X 2400 sticks at 2400 which is an overclock). Retrograding BIOS to 1503 solved this issue, I believe I was using up to 1901 and the issue repeated. I have not tried with 2002. The ROG forums over at Asus is where I saw this answer which has served me well.


----------



## PcGamer1977

Hello guys iam new here but would I be able to join the club as well? I have the Formula-Z model does that work? I cant validate it yet I dont have a chassis ready until my next payday.I can post a few pics if thats ok? Formula z, Fx 9370, Corsair hydro H100i,Corsair dominator Gt ramm 2000mhz,Corsair Hx series 850 watt psu.
I


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I had this working in Windows 7. iPhone has lots of different apps that can transmit a magic packet. Fing was the app I was most recently using mostly because it had the fewest steps to reach the Wake on LAN button.
> 
> I read that Windows 8 did something to prevent the function, presumably for security reasons. Anyway, I was not able to activate the wakeup function.
> 
> But, are you saying it is working for you in 8.1?


I use the WoL from the BIOS in "ErP" option, Wake Up on PME is WoL. I just tested it out with my Android Phone over WiFi and it boots up straight away after pressing Wake from my phone.

Still trying to get it to work over 3G-4G though.


----------



## carloyz250f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*
> 
> What BIOS version are you using? This was a bit of an issue with wake from sleep not functioning with overclocked memory on my CHVF-Z (in my case I have Gskill Trident X 2400 sticks at 2400 which is an overclock). Retrograding BIOS to 1503 solved this issue, I believe I was using up to 1901 and the issue repeated. I have not tried with 2002. The ROG forums over at Asus is where I saw this answer which has served me well.


Im at 2002 would you recomend to rollback at 1503?


----------



## SgtHawker

Yes, I would. It is easy enough to do.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> hi guyz.. after my overclock em i the only one that cant wake up my pc on hibernation? sory for my bad english.


No. It happens to me all the time if the PC sleeps more than 15 minutes. My bios is 2002.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I use the WoL from the BIOS in "ErP" option, Wake Up on PME is WoL. I just tested it out with my Android Phone over WiFi and it boots up straight away after pressing Wake from my phone.
> 
> Still trying to get it to work over 3G-4G though.


To start off, I already had Wake up by PME device enabled and this wasn't working for me. But based on your post, I took the following actions.

I went ahead and enabled the ErP Ready option, which of course disables Wake up by PME device. Confirmed the LAN LEDs were disabled when the machine was powered down. I then turned ErP Ready off again, made sure Wake up by PME device was enabled, committed the changes to CMOS, and shut the PC down. I then issued a WoL from my iPhone and this time it worked.

It is of course unsettling you can't trust what your eyes see in BIOS screens. Something must have been corrupted in BIOS that was cleaned up after I toggled the settings. It's good to have WoL working again.


----------



## gr8sho

Looks like I spoke too soon. I went to try it today and it failed to startup.

Presumably the reason WoL is not working has to do with the fact that when Windows powers down the machine, it is turning off the LAN interface. This despite the fact that in the LAN driver tab I told it I wanted to allow magic packet to be recognized. Again, this is the latest latest version of Windows 8.1 Pro. I have all 3 check boxes selected.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Looks like I spoke too soon. I went to try it today and it failed to startup.


Annoyingly, the LAN doesn't stay active when the computer is turned off. Does this happen to you?


----------



## gr8sho

Yes, that in fact is what I observed and wrote in my amended post right above yours. So Windows 8 works differently than Windows 7. It seems the OS has the power to place these devices in specific states. And I may have mentioned I read something about this and the designpoint for 8 being to lock the system down more for security. The OS in fact seems to override the BIOS setting.

There likely is a way to allow the LAN interface to stay active, but I haven't found the secret sauce yet.


----------



## shampoo911

NEW... Smells like fresh bread...

Crosshair V Formula-Z BIOS 2101

_*Enhance compatibility with some USB device*_

Super Duper New Bios


----------



## Atomfix

For those who don't know. All Crosshair-V Z drivers will work with the old Crosshair V motherboard.

The Crosshair-V Z motherboard support page has more updated drivers than the standard Crosshair V page. Check it out!

Crosshair-V Z Download Page

Updated Lan Drivers, USB3, Audio, AI Suite and the AsMedia SATA Controller!


----------



## agung79

Hello.. Need some help here.

When i install ek waterblock for asus crosshair 5 formula z voltage regulator, some of the voltage regulator on back of the mainboard can not be covered by thin black heat sink plate, just like before.
Is that okay ? The voltage regulator on the back of mainboard bare un covered ?
Thanks...


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Hello.. Need some help here.
> 
> When i install ek waterblock for asus crosshair 5 formula z voltage regulator, some of the voltage regulator on back of the mainboard can not be covered by thin black heat sink plate, just like before.
> Is that okay ? The voltage regulator on the back of mainboard bare un covered ?
> Thanks...


This is from the manufactures product discription

"This product is intent to be run without the backplates. The stock backplates are made of steel anyway and don't have practically any cooling surface. Their only job is to ensure even contact of the factory flimsy heat-pipe cooling system with the MOSFETs. Because the EK-FB ASUS C5F-Z waterblock is made out of hard electrolytic copper there is no need for such backplates."

This is how it's meant to run. Works great, I've run one for over a year now and VRM's rarely go above 40c even while stress testing (for 24 hrs)
No need to worry.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> This is from the manufactures product discription
> 
> "This product is intent to be run without the backplates. The stock backplates are made of steel anyway and don't have practically any cooling surface. Their only job is to ensure even contact of the factory flimsy heat-pipe cooling system with the MOSFETs. Because the EK-FB ASUS C5F-Z waterblock is made out of hard electrolytic copper there is no need for such backplates."
> 
> This is how it's meant to run. Works great, I've run one for over a year now and VRM's rarely go above 40c even while stress testing (for 24 hrs)
> No need to worry.


Thanks so much ....


----------



## madcratebuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Hello.. Need some help here.
> 
> When i install ek waterblock for asus crosshair 5 formula z voltage regulator, some of the voltage regulator on back of the mainboard can not be covered by thin black heat sink plate, just like before.
> Is that okay ? The voltage regulator on the back of mainboard bare un covered ?
> Thanks...


I added small cooper heat sinks to the 11 chips on the back side of the MB. Also 2 50mm fans blowing on the cpu socket and the chips. Hottest part of the board now is the SB.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcratebuilder*
> 
> I added small cooper heat sinks to the 11 chips on the back side of the MB. Also 2 50mm fans blowing on the cpu socket and the chips. Hottest part of the board now is the SB.


Thanks, and still add slim 120 fan at the back oh mb too.

And for mr. The sandman, when install the ek waterblock, for the chip, better using ek thermal pad or using thermal pasta? Gelid extreme that i have. Cause the chip seems easy to crack and already scratch my ek waterblock surface when i try to placing the water block.

Thanks


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madcratebuilder*
> 
> I added small cooper heat sinks to the 11 chips on the back side of the MB. Also 2 50mm fans blowing on the cpu socket and the chips. Hottest part of the board now is the SB.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, and still add slim 120 fan at the back oh mb too.
> 
> And for mr. The sandman, when install the ek waterblock, for the chip, better using ek thermal pad or using thermal pasta? Gelid extreme that i have. Cause the chip seems easy to crack and already scratch my ek waterblock surface when i try to placing the water block.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

( i also have the wb i used what came with it as there is no need for anything else ) . they dont get that hot. as to the paste vs pad, i would recommend pad. i dont know who started this " lets run VRMs wiout a pad and just paste" fad but it needsr to stop,

1 they are made with the clearances to be used with pad.

2 electricity + metal = bad. the pad will better insulate the metal from the volts


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ( i also have the wb i used what came with it as there is no need for anything else ) . they dont get that hot. as to the paste vs pad, i would recommend pad. i dont know who started this " lets run VRMs wiout a pad and just paste" fad but it needsr to stop,
> 
> 1 they are made with the clearances to be used with pad.
> 
> 2 electricity + metal = bad. the pad will better insulate the metal from the volts


Thanks mr megaman... I already download the manual, my manual that came with the box some how missing...
And you right, pad for vrm n pasta for chip (north bridge maybe).


----------



## gr8sho

That's a great picture.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> That's a great picture.


thanks.. ..


----------



## madcratebuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ( i also have the wb i used what came with it as there is no need for anything else ) . they dont get that hot. as to the paste vs pad, i would recommend pad. i dont know who started this " lets run VRMs wiout a pad and just paste" fad but it needsr to stop,
> 
> 1 they are made with the clearances to be used with pad.
> 
> 2 electricity + metal = bad. the pad will better insulate the metal from the volts


Paste to replace pad is just wrong! Some manufacturers recommend a *thin layer* of TIM between chip and pad.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcratebuilder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ( i also have the wb i used what came with it as there is no need for anything else ) . they dont get that hot. as to the paste vs pad, i would recommend pad. i dont know who started this " lets run VRMs wiout a pad and just paste" fad but it needsr to stop,
> 
> 1 they are made with the clearances to be used with pad.
> 
> 2 electricity + metal = bad. the pad will better insulate the metal from the volts
> 
> 
> 
> Paste to replace pad is just wrong! Some manufacturers recommend a *thin layer* of TIM between chip and pad.
Click to expand...

yes ek does, but so many have been trying to remove the pad... it is sad, i had one person tell me it is impossible for 12v to arc to the metal because it is low voltage, another told me it wouldnt because the tim is non conductive... seems to be a growing tend....


----------



## mwl5apv

Hey all, Did a little overhaul of my pc a few months back. One of the changes was putting the ole' faithful PH II 955 to bed and replacing with an 8350. I ran the system stock for a while just to make sure all was well, stable and running as it should. All is well and I figured it was time to begin overclocking a tad.

I am hoping to reach 4.6-4.8Ghz on the cores(No Turbo, turned that off upon first boot). I began playing around with it and I can not, for the life of me, get things stable. I am experiencing MASSIVE vdroop at full load. I mean to the point that even with LLC set to the highest possible setting voltage at load still drops below BIOS settings under full load. This scares me because at anything less that 100% load, core voltage spikes above BIOS Settings because of the LLC setting. I ill try to post a few shots when I get home after work. But for example, BIOS voltage needs to be set all almost 1.425 for me to break 1.4v under load and not dip below. I am using offset voltages to still take advantage of the undervolting/downclocking power states offered when idle.

Is anyone else experiencing such bad vdroop with this board? Might I be able to ask for some BIOS screenshots and p95 load voltages to compare? I feel like there is something wrong here. Never had this issue with my PH II even with 4,1Ghz OC.


----------



## gr8sho

With LLC set to Very High, Vdroop is eliminated for me. The behavior normally is to push the voltage up the requested value under stress.

Go ahead and post a few pics of your BIOS. Main screen and digivrm, and a HWINFO view showing min and max values when running your stress program.

Since you've obviously done OC before, there may be some subtlety in terms of relearning going from Phenom to FX. Been a while for me.

It's probably easier to use IBT AVX to do initial quick verification for stability.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> With LLC set to Very High, Vdroop is eliminated for me. The behavior normally is to push the voltage up the requested value under stress.
> 
> Go ahead and post a few pics of your BIOS. Main screen and digivrm, and a HWINFO view showing min and max values when running your stress program.
> 
> Since you've obviously done OC before, there may be some subtlety in terms of relearning going from Phenom to FX. Been a while for me.
> 
> It's probably easier to use IBT AVX to do initial quick verification for stability.


Do you use Manual or Offset voltages for the CPU and CPU/NB? I find Manual more stable. Then if I wanted to watch a movie etc, I'd set the EPU to Power-Saving mode, it down clocks everything just like Cool 'n' Quiet would









Still got a stable enough Overclock


----------



## gr8sho

I do use Offset. In a sense, for the voltages we're using (ie. not LN2), it probably is unnecessary. But somewhere along the way it was said to use it so I do.
And I hardly ever use this particular machine to watch movies. I will transcode movies to be played via Apple TV, but don't watch here. As a result, I don't mess with BIOS anymore.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Hey all, Did a little overhaul of my pc a few months back. One of the changes was putting the ole' faithful PH II 955 to bed and replacing with an 8350. I ran the system stock for a while just to make sure all was well, stable and running as it should. All is well and I figured it was time to begin overclocking a tad.
> 
> I am hoping to reach 4.6-4.8Ghz on the cores(No Turbo, turned that off upon first boot). I began playing around with it and I can not, for the life of me, get things stable. I am experiencing MASSIVE vdroop at full load. I mean to the point that even with LLC set to the highest possible setting voltage at load still drops below BIOS settings under full load. This scares me because at anything less that 100% load, core voltage spikes above BIOS Settings because of the LLC setting. I ill try to post a few shots when I get home after work. But for example, BIOS voltage needs to be set all almost 1.425 for me to break 1.4v under load and not dip below. I am using offset voltages to still take advantage of the undervolting/downclocking power states offered when idle.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing such bad vdroop with this board? Might I be able to ask for some BIOS screenshots and p95 load voltages to compare? I feel like there is something wrong here. Never had this issue with my PH II even with 4,1Ghz OC.


Simple get rid of the H80i and upgrade to an H100i or Cooler master Glacer or some othersuperior cooling product. Remember since the introduction of the FX-9590 and the FX-9370 fewer of the 8350's reach 4.8 g
GHZ and above without a lot of vootage and a lot of heat. The H80i is really only good for stable overclock of 4.5 to 4.6 ghz
For most new 8350's. You will never reach stability at 4.8 GHZ on an H80 i.


----------



## PcGamer1977

Hey guys how do I validate my Formula Z board so I can be in the club too>? That is if you guys allow me too? You need a pic or what>?
Fx 9370, Fomula z and seidon 120 V.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> With LLC set to Very High, Vdroop is eliminated for me. The behavior normally is to push the voltage up the requested value under stress.
> 
> Go ahead and post a few pics of your BIOS. Main screen and digivrm, and a HWINFO view showing min and max values when running your stress program.
> 
> Since you've obviously done OC before, there may be some subtlety in terms of relearning going from Phenom to FX. Been a while for me.
> 
> It's probably easier to use IBT AVX to do initial quick verification for stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use Manual or Offset voltages for the CPU and CPU/NB? I find Manual more stable. Then if I wanted to watch a movie etc, I'd set the EPU to Power-Saving mode, it down clocks everything just like Cool 'n' Quiet would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still got a stable enough Overclock
Click to expand...

i use offset without issue unless i am benching, even then i get there now with offset, pretty easy once you know the chips

@mwl5apv post screenshots of bios and we will see what we can do for you !


----------



## shampoo911

i still dont know the difference between offset and manual voltages...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i still dont know the difference between offset and manual voltages...


Manual voltage will allow you to set a desired voltage directly where offset uses an add or subtract method based on your CPU'd stock VID. So in manual you would set asay 1.45v where in offset if your sock vid was 1.375v then you would set a + .075v offset to achieve the same voltage but this will allow your system to adjust it as required. This is convenient and necessary if you plan to use all the energy saving features so at idle the system can drop voltage and speed. You can't do that using manual voltage settings.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Manual voltage will allow you to set a desired voltage directly where offset uses an add or subtract method based on your CPU'd stock VID. So in manual you would set asay 1.45v where in offset if your sock vid was 1.375v then you would set a + .075v offset to achieve the same voltage but this will allow your system to adjust it as required. This is convenient and necessary if you plan to use all the energy saving features so at idle the system can drop voltage and speed. You can't do that using manual voltage settings.


im not that itchy about power saving, as in my country electricity is almost free (venezuelan currency is a joke compared to US currency... i.e.: i can fill my car's fuel tank FULL with just 0.25$)

im using manual voltages... i dont remember where i read that throttling was bad...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Manual voltage will allow you to set a desired voltage directly where offset uses an add or subtract method based on your CPU'd stock VID. So in manual you would set asay 1.45v where in offset if your sock vid was 1.375v then you would set a + .075v offset to achieve the same voltage but this will allow your system to adjust it as required. This is convenient and necessary if you plan to use all the energy saving features so at idle the system can drop voltage and speed. You can't do that using manual voltage settings.
> 
> 
> 
> im not that itchy about power saving, as in my country electricity is almost free (venezuelan currency is a joke compared to US currency... i.e.: i can fill my car's fuel tank FULL with just 0.25$)
> 
> im using manual voltages... i dont remember where i read that throttling was bad...
Click to expand...

Don't confuse it with throttling, it's not the same. Throttling is more of a built in protection system that is brought on by excessive temperatures or current draw. The other is intentional to keep the computer using less power. Aside from power saving it's also useful in system longevity. If you needed say 1.6 v to remain stable it would be preferrable to use only 1.6v when the system is loaded as opposed to running 1.6v continuously which just creates more wear and tear on your components.


----------



## madcratebuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> im not that itchy about power saving, as in my country electricity is almost free (venezuelan currency is a joke compared to US currency... i.e.: i can fill my car's fuel tank FULL with just 0.25$)
> 
> im using manual voltages... i dont remember where i read that throttling was bad...


Reducing voltage when in idle state can increase the life span of the components involved, It's easy to use different BIOS profiles and load up the profile for the task at hand. I don't need to be at [email protected] volts to cruse the forums. You store up to 8 profiles for different needs.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Don't confuse it with throttling, it's not the same. Throttling is more of a built in protection system that is brought on by excessive temperatures or current draw. The other is intentional to keep the computer using less power. Aside from power saving it's also useful in system longevity. If you needed say 1.6 v to remain stable it would be preferrable to use only 1.6v when the system is loaded as opposed to running 1.6v continuously which just creates more wear and tear on your components.


So, Im @4.8ghz stable with manual voltage of 1.46something with LLC set to very high and all power saving features disabled... Should i switch to offset?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Don't confuse it with throttling, it's not the same. Throttling is more of a built in protection system that is brought on by excessive temperatures or current draw. The other is intentional to keep the computer using less power. Aside from power saving it's also useful in system longevity. If you needed say 1.6 v to remain stable it would be preferrable to use only 1.6v when the system is loaded as opposed to running 1.6v continuously which just creates more wear and tear on your components.
> 
> 
> 
> So, Im @4.8ghz stable with manual voltage of 1.46something with LLC set to very high and all power saving features disabled... Should i switch to offset?
Click to expand...

No I wouldn't worry about it. If you were constantly using voltage in excess of say 1.55v then it would be beneficial IMO


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> im not that itchy about power saving, as in my country electricity is almost free (venezuelan currency is a joke compared to US currency... i.e.: i can fill my car's fuel tank FULL with just 0.25$)
> 
> im using manual voltages... i dont remember where i read that throttling was bad...


What, full tank gasoline just 0.25$?

98 octane fuel pays here finland maby 1.7€/Litre


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*


I may have stepped out of the movie for a few minutes...









So it is true that using offset can affect OC stability? This is actually the opposite of what I remember.

In the past, my understanding of Offset setting was that it truly was nothing more than what it says. That is to say, bump or offset the voltage by a stated amount. Using this technique would allow one to set voltages that would be otherwise unattainable in BIOS and would typically be used only in Extreme OC situations like LN2 cooling runs.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Manual voltage will allow you to set a desired voltage directly where offset uses an add or subtract method based on your CPU'd stock VID. So in manual you would set asay 1.45v where in offset if your sock vid was 1.375v then you would set a + .075v offset to achieve the same voltage but this will allow your system to adjust it as required. This is convenient and necessary if you plan to use all the energy saving features so at idle the system can drop voltage and speed. You can't do that using manual voltage settings.


I'm going to do some experimenting as soon as I get a chance. What you are suggesting it seems is that if one uses manual voltages, CnQ won't be able to modify voltages in Balanced power plan when the system is idling.

ATM, my system is using offset with CnQ enabled. Idle frequency is about 2GHz and Vcore is about 1.2V.. The actual offset value in BIOS is about 0.2V, but the max performance Vcore is more like +0.3V, so the math isn't working out in my case.

I'll post back to see if my opinion this changes with data.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Manual voltage will allow you to set a desired voltage directly where offset uses an add or subtract method based on your CPU'd stock VID. So in manual you would set asay 1.45v where in offset if your sock vid was 1.375v then you would set a + .075v offset to achieve the same voltage but this will allow your system to adjust it as required. This is convenient and necessary if you plan to use all the energy saving features so at idle the system can drop voltage and speed. You can't do that using manual voltage settings.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to do some experimenting as soon as I get a chance. What you are suggesting it seems is that if one uses manual voltages, CnQ won't be able to modify voltages in Balanced power plan when the system is idling.
> 
> ATM, my system is using offset with CnQ enabled. Idle frequency is about 2GHz and Vcore is about 1.2V.. The actual offset value in BIOS is about 0.2V, but the max performance Vcore is more like +0.3V, so the math isn't working out in my case.
> 
> I'll post back to see if my opinion this changes with data.
Click to expand...

Make sure you include any offset that the LLC may add


----------



## PcGamer1977

Hey I was just wondering about the audio on my formula z, do you guys think the onboard audio is any better then say a regular 970 chipset asus board? I was reading about that supreme fx III thats standard on these boards and ive tested with a few games things sound alot better and alot more clear as well. Whats my best bet I was thinking about picking up a soundcard? Yes or no? Something like a creative labs soundcard, refurbished $30 at Micro center, not sure what model it is tough.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> Hey I was just wondering about the audio on my formula z, do you guys think the onboard audio is any better then say a regular 970 chipset asus board? I was reading about that supreme fx III thats standard on these boards and ive tested with a few games things sound alot better and alot more clear as well. Whats my best bet I was thinking about picking up a soundcard? Yes or no? Something like a creative labs soundcard, refurbished $30 at Micro center, not sure what model it is tough.


No point getting a sound card for the CVF/z unless you are an audiophile.

The onboard is light years ahead of any other imo


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No point getting a sound card for the CVF/z unless you are an audiophile.
> 
> The onboard is light years ahead of any other imo


Agreed x9001


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> I may have stepped out of the movie for a few minutes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it is true that using offset can affect OC stability? This is actually the opposite of what I remember.
> 
> In the past, my understanding of Offset setting was that it truly was nothing more than what it says. That is to say, bump or offset the voltage by a stated amount. Using this technique would allow one to set voltages that would be otherwise unattainable in BIOS and would typically be used only in Extreme OC situations like LN2 cooling runs.
Click to expand...

no idea, i have not had any issues....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> Hey I was just wondering about the audio on my formula z, do you guys think the onboard audio is any better then say a regular 970 chipset asus board? I was reading about that supreme fx III thats standard on these boards and ive tested with a few games things sound alot better and alot more clear as well. Whats my best bet I was thinking about picking up a soundcard? Yes or no? Something like a creative labs soundcard, refurbished $30 at Micro center, not sure what model it is tough.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> Hey I was just wondering about the audio on my formula z, do you guys think the onboard audio is any better then say a regular 970 chipset asus board? I was reading about that supreme fx III thats standard on these boards and ive tested with a few games things sound alot better and alot more clear as well. Whats my best bet I was thinking about picking up a soundcard? Yes or no? Something like a creative labs soundcard, refurbished $30 at Micro center, not sure what model it is tough.
> 
> 
> 
> No point getting a sound card for the CVF/z unless you are an audiophile.
> 
> The onboard is light years ahead of any other imo
Click to expand...

sound is subjective and varies based on components. really it is a you have to decide issue


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Make sure you include any offset that the LLC may add


Here's a **before** view. Contrary to what I said earlier, Offset mode does not appear to be a factor in the calculation of Vcore during idle state of CnQ.

Also, for those interested in seeing the effect of how LLC works in UltraHigh setting, you can compare the max reading of Vcore to the BIOS setting, and you'll see DigiVRM will push Vcore a smidge higher under full load. And yes, my chip does need that much voltage to hold an almost stable 4.8GHz OC. I'm cheating over the line because I believe for my chip, running the NB at 2700MHz and with FSB at 3000MHz, is just a bit too much but otherwise good enough for gaming and general purpose mode.


----------



## PcGamer1977

Heres my validation for the Crosshair Formula z, can you guys add me to the list if possible?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> 
> Heres my validation for the Crosshair Formula z, can you guys add me to the list if possible?


If you aren't blind, you see next to the ok button on cpu-z called "validate", press that, add your email+ overclock.net account name, and press validate, then you will be redirected to cpu-z validation link website, then you just copy your link and add here


----------



## gr8sho

He just wants to be added to the list in the first post.


----------



## gr8sho

Just did a quick test setting Vcore and CPU/NB voltages to manual. And of course, manual is manual and effectively CnQ does not work when the voltages are set to manual. That is to say, Vcore voltage is a fixed setting.

So I restored my Offset config to get CnQ functionality back.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Just did a quick test setting Vcore and CPU/NB voltages to manual. And of course, manual is manual and effectively CnQ does not work when the voltages are set to manual. That is to say, Vcore voltage is a fixed setting.
> 
> So I restored my Offset config to get CnQ functionality back.


Yes it only works in offset mode, how does the math work if LLC is factored in?


----------



## gr8sho

It doesn't. If you examine the pictures I posted, the idle voltage is 1.080V. The Offset is 0.206V. Full power voltage is 1.525V, and LLC only adds 1.0125V.


----------



## PcGamer1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> If you aren't blind, you see next to the ok button on cpu-z called "validate", press that, add your email+ overclock.net account name, and press validate, then you will be redirected to cpu-z validation link website, then you just copy your link and add here


yeah iam actually 100% legally blind.Thanks


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> It doesn't. If you examine the pictures I posted, the idle voltage is 1.080V. The Offset is 0.206V. Full power voltage is 1.525V, and LLC only adds 1.0125V.


You have to base the offset from your stock VID voltage which for most 8350s is in the 1.35v range but it varies greatly from chip to chip not from idle voltage.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You have to base the offset from your stock VID voltage which for most 8350s is in the 1.35v range but it varies greatly from chip to chip not from idle voltage.


I'm still not seeing the math. Am I showing all the correct sensor values?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You have to base the offset from your stock VID voltage which for most 8350s is in the 1.35v range but it varies greatly from chip to chip not from idle voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not seeing the math. Am I showing all the correct sensor values?
Click to expand...

It's right there Core #0 VID Max is 1.325v + .206v offset = 1.53v


----------



## gr8sho

For some reason, I was fixated on the delta between idle and full on.







.









Now that you see the settings I have, do you have any additional feedback ? Do they look okay or should I consider changing,,,


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> For some reason, I was fixated on the delta between idle and full on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you see the settings I have, do you have any additional feedback ? Do they look okay or should I consider changing,,,


Well everything seems OK, temps are in line , volts may be a bit high but not unheard of I was at 1.59 to keep 4.9 stable with my 8350. You may want to experiment with lowering the reference clock. I typically run between 250 and 280, don't know if dropping it a bit might free up some voltage or not . I 've tried mine high and low and for me that seems to be the best range for my Chip.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Well everything seems OK, temps are in line , volts may be a bit high but not unheard of I was at 1.59 to keep 4.9 stable with my 8350. You may want to experiment with lowering the reference clock. I typically run between 250 and 280, don't know if dropping it a bit might free up some voltage or not . I 've tried mine high and low and for me that seems to be the best range for my Chip.


Are you just experimenting with IBT to see if you can get away with lower Vcore to make that preference statement?

Admittedly, I mostly just like the 300 number, and it does seem to work nicely with the 2400MHz DRAM from a multiplier perspective. And I don't see any problems with this setup in daily use.

If I lower the FSB, it would also take CPU/NB down too, which would certainly improve the margins on voltage and stability of the memory interface. But frankly I'd love to run the FSB even higher if I could. I asked once if anyone was running their board at an even higher value than 300 for daily use but never got a hit.

It won't be too much trouble to search for another profile's worth of settings to see what effect that has if any on things.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Are you just experimenting with IBT to see if you can get away with lower Vcore to make that preference statement?
> 
> Admittedly, I mostly just like the 300 number, and it does seem to work nicely with the 2400MHz DRAM from a multiplier perspective. And I don't see any problems with this setup in daily use.
> 
> If I lower the FSB, it would also take CPU/NB down too, which would certainly improve the margins on voltage and stability of the memory interface. But frankly I'd love to run the FSB even higher if I could. I asked once if anyone was running their board at an even higher value than 300 for daily use but never got a hit.
> 
> It won't be too much trouble to search for another profile's worth of settings to see what effect that has if any on things.


I haven't tried higher than 300 fsb yet, might mess about with it some more when my 6300 gets here, looking forward to seeing how high i can get that chip









I run the stock 200 fsb and 2400Mhz ram for my daily settings though.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I haven't tried higher than 300 fsb yet, might mess about with it some more when my 6300 gets here, looking forward to seeing how high i can get that chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run the stock 200 fsb and 2400Mhz ram for my daily settings though.


In my travels, I've found Asus boards will generally feel snappier the faster FSB runs, all things being equal including a given target CPU speed. That's why I like to run that particular clock as high as I can.


----------



## Johan45

I think MegaMan runs his high all the time. The NB and HT can be changed by multi and I know there's other bus speed that'll support 2400 ram. But either way it's up to you . I do all my testing with P95 blend TBH. I don't know if it would help lower volt or not , I just thought it might be worth a try. One thing I do know is that higher frequencies produce more heat which in turn raises resistance which requires more voltage to overcome. More voltage makes more heat etc.. etc.. When I go for a max clock CPU validation I drop all my busses and ram and their voltages which will allow me to achieve higher clocks since it keeps the heat down. Everything is related. I bench all the time and have been up one side and down the other of FX cpus and the CHV-z


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> In my travels, I've found Asus boards will generally feel snappier the faster FSB runs, all things being equal including a given target CPU speed. That's why I like to run that particular clock as high as I can.


agreed, but day to day stuff 8 cores already are quite snappy and responsive








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think MegaMan runs his high all the time. The NB and HT can be changed by multi and I know there's other bus speed that'll support 2400 ram. But either way it's up to you . I do all my testing with P95 blend TBH. I don't know if it would help lower volt or not , I just thought it might be worth a try. One thing I do know is that higher frequencies produce more heat which in turn raises resistance which requires more voltage to overcome. More voltage makes more heat etc.. etc.. When I go for a max clock CPU validation I drop all my busses and ram and their voltages which will allow me to achieve higher clocks since it keeps the heat down. Everything is related. I bench all the time and have been up one side and down the other of FX cpus and the CHV-z


This is as high as i've gotten with everything cranked up: http://valid.canardpc.com/tw1cy4

Haven't tried for a max CPU only overclock yet.....soon though


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> In my travels, I've found Asus boards will generally feel snappier the faster FSB runs, all things being equal including a given target CPU speed. That's why I like to run that particular clock as high as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> agreed, but day to day stuff 8 cores already are quite snappy and responsive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think MegaMan runs his high all the time. The NB and HT can be changed by multi and I know there's other bus speed that'll support 2400 ram. But either way it's up to you . I do all my testing with P95 blend TBH. I don't know if it would help lower volt or not , I just thought it might be worth a try. One thing I do know is that higher frequencies produce more heat which in turn raises resistance which requires more voltage to overcome. More voltage makes more heat etc.. etc.. When I go for a max clock CPU validation I drop all my busses and ram and their voltages which will allow me to achieve higher clocks since it keeps the heat down. Everything is related. I bench all the time and have been up one side and down the other of FX cpus and the CHV-z
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is as high as i've gotten with everything cranked up: http://valid.canardpc.com/tw1cy4
> 
> Haven't tried for a max CPU only overclock yet.....soon though
Click to expand...

The more you play the more you learn Sarge. Here's 5.6 on my 8350 stable enough to run Cinebench 11.5 http://hwbot.org/submission/2455975_johan45_cinebench_r11.5_fx_8350_9.68_points


----------



## Mega Man

i have booted at ~ 356 fsb


----------



## gr8sho

What is the highest value you would consider running at for everyday setting.


----------



## Mega Man

the highest i could stabilize and keep cool


----------



## shampoo911

i haven't ventured more than this...

http://valid.x86.fr/9x4lq8

as i think i can hit the thermal limit with my noctua.... or should i take it to 4.9???


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i haven't ventured more than this...
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/9x4lq8
> 
> as i think i can hit the thermal limit with my noctua.... or should i take it to 4.9???


NH-D14s cap out there, I think its enough for everyday use.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> the highest i could stabilize and keep cool


Well, yes. And that would be what in your case? Just curious.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> yeah iam actually 100% legally blind.Thanks


No problem buddy, it's nice to help people when they need help


----------



## Taint3dBulge

So guys whats the best results with this CHVFZ? So far, I have it set up to 4.9ghz to keep it from getting to hot. fsb is set at 200, have tried higher (~260) but this just feels better and smoother while gaming.. Also NB is at 2600 HT 2600. Ram is at 2400mhz and check this. 9-12-12-30-T1 with Gskill 2400mhz ram. cant get it past 2500mhz with loooooose timings So what do you guys have your stuff set up for best every day performance, and by that i mean gaming... Also is there a way to make the throughput on my SSD better through overclocking? I dont think it can but just thought i might ask.. Thanks.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> So guys whats the best results with this CHVFZ? So far, I have it set up to 4.9ghz to keep it from getting to hot. fsb is set at 200, have tried higher (~260) but this just feels better and smoother while gaming.. Also NB is at 2600 HT 2600. Ram is at 2400mhz and check this. 9-12-12-30-T1 with Gskill 2400mhz ram. cant get it past 2500mhz with loooooose timings So what do you guys have your stuff set up for best every day performance, and by that i mean gaming... Also is there a way to make the throughput on my SSD better through overclocking? I dont think it can but just thought i might ask.. Thanks.


The board itself won't be the limiting factor in overclocking.

I'm running FSB at 300MHz, and CPU/NB and HT at 2700MHz. It is gaming stable. The CPU frequency is 4.8GHz with an original vintage 8350.

The smoothness issue may be due to overstressing the memory interface. For instance, I don't trust proper G.Skill 2400MHz DRAM to run at a CAS of 9, and you may be throttled by error correction.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> So guys whats the best results with this CHVFZ? So far, I have it set up to 4.9ghz to keep it from getting to hot. fsb is set at 200, have tried higher (~260) but this just feels better and smoother while gaming.. Also NB is at 2600 HT 2600. Ram is at 2400mhz and check this. 9-12-12-30-T1 with Gskill 2400mhz ram. cant get it past 2500mhz with loooooose timings So what do you guys have your stuff set up for best every day performance, and by that i mean gaming... Also is there a way to make the throughput on my SSD better through overclocking? I dont think it can but just thought i might ask.. Thanks.


I'm running 4.8Ghz, 2400Mhz CPU/NB, 2600Mhz HT, Cas10 2400Mhz ram and 200Mhz bus.

That's my sweet spot without pumping the extra volts through

have you added extra voltage to the NB to counter for the extra 400Mhz?


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> The board itself won't be the limiting factor in overclocking.
> 
> I'm running FSB at 300MHz, and CPU/NB and HT at 2700MHz. It is gaming stable. The CPU frequency is 4.8GHz with an original vintage 8350.
> 
> The smoothness issue may be due to overstressing the memory interface. For instance, I don't trust proper G.Skill 2400MHz DRAM to run at a CAS of 9, and you may be throttled by error correction.


Thanks guys for the impute.. Just seeing whats working best.. I do notice when the FSB is put past 230 you really can feel the diffrence.. Im at 260 fsb..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm running 4.8Ghz, 2400Mhz CPU/NB, 2600Mhz HT, Cas10 2400Mhz ram and 200Mhz bus.
> 
> That's my sweet spot without pumping the extra volts through
> 
> have you added extra voltage to the NB to counter for the extra 400Mhz?


I have NB set to auto for voltage but the LLC is set to high 130% and i think its says its at 1.45v Which i think is a bit high for auto... Im going to play around a bit more with it to see what i can run at a fast but cool setting. I have herd that cpu/nb going past 2600mhz doesnt have any performance impact and could infact slow things down... Wish i had more time to i could benchmark these sayings. But just got married and just to much crap to do, plus its getting HOT out so gotta try and keep the oc down so i dont cook another motherboard...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Thanks guys for the impute.. Just seeing whats working best.. I do notice when the FSB is put past 230 you really can feel the diffrence.. Im at 260 fsb..
> I have NB set to auto for voltage but the LLC is set to high 130% and i think its says its at 1.45v Which i think is a bit high for auto... Im going to play around a bit more with it to see what i can run at a fast but cool setting. I have herd that cpu/nb going past 2600mhz doesnt have any performance impact and could infact slow things down... Wish i had more time to i could benchmark these sayings. But just got married and just to much crap to do, plus its getting HOT out so gotta try and keep the oc down so i dont cook another motherboard...


If you're going to OC, you should control all the important settings manually including the CPU/NB voltage. In my testing, dumping more volts on that interface doesn't seem to do anything for improving stability and you'll just generate unwanted heat.

About the speed of the CPU/'NB, what you say may be true, but several respected sources have said the faster this interface can run, the more performance will be gained, but the interface must be stable. I suspect 2700MHz is right on the threshold for my chip. One of these days I will take the guesswork out the statement by collecting empirical data.

Congrats on getting married. Hopefully you got your priorities straight.


----------



## shampoo911

my 8350's cpu/nb wont let me pass over 2500mhz without being a little sissy... im now at 2400mhz


----------



## Erick Silver

Hey guys, need a little help. I can't get ANY overclock stable on my CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z. I am not sure what I am doing wrong. Can anyone help? I don't know what to turn off, leave on, adjust, nothing. If someone with similar hardware could help me out that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> If you're going to OC, you should control all the important settings manually including the CPU/NB voltage. In my testing, dumping more volts on that interface doesn't seem to do anything for improving stability and you'll just generate unwanted heat.
> 
> About the speed of the CPU/'NB, what you say may be true, but several respected sources have said the faster this interface can run, the more performance will be gained, but the interface must be stable. I suspect 2700MHz is right on the threshold for my chip. One of these days I will take the guesswork out the statement by collecting empirical data.
> 
> Congrats on getting married. Hopefully you got your priorities straight.


What do you suggest on Voltage for the cpu/nb? Im sure its alittle diffrent compared to the CHIVE and thanks, I got the right woman.. My old mobo died a week before getting married. She told me to just buy what I wanted so I wouldnt stress about anything but our day. lol


----------



## gr8sho

Maybe the user interface is different, but the values for the hardware should be very close. The exception I believe would be if you were moving from an AM2 to an AM3+ board as some of us have. In your case I suspect it would be the same.

Refer to this post to see an example. http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/8380_20#post_22339874


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Hey guys, need a little help. I can't get ANY overclock stable on my CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z. I am not sure what I am doing wrong. Can anyone help? I don't know what to turn off, leave on, adjust, nothing. If someone with similar hardware could help me out that would be great. Thanks.


Is that the 1090T you're trying to clock?? What have you got so far and what have you done???


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Is that the 1090T you're trying to clock?? What have you got so far and what have you done???


Hell, I can't even remember what I have done thus far. Lets see...... I wrote it all down....

AI OC Tuner to Manual
CPU Ratio to 17.5
Turbo Core Disabled
CPU Bus/Freq to 246
PCI-E freq untouched
Extreme OV On
CPU Voltage to Manual and voltage set to 1.49

I have played up and down with those settings for the last 30 days or so. Can't get stable with anything.

I had the 1090T stable at 3.8Ghz on my old GA-890FXA-UD5 board. Figured I should be able to do better with this board.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Hell, I can't even remember what I have done thus far. Lets see...... I wrote it all down....
> 
> AI OC Tuner to Manual
> CPU Ratio to 17.5
> Turbo Core Disabled
> CPU Bus/Freq to 246
> PCI-E freq untouched
> Extreme OV On
> CPU Voltage to Manual and voltage set to 1.49
> 
> I have played up and down with those settings for the last 30 days or so. Can't get stable with anything.
> 
> I had the 1090T stable at 3.8Ghz on my old GA-890FXA-UD5 board. Figured I should be able to do better with this board.


Disable all the CStates/power saving, APM, CnQ, etc and maybe rely on the multi a bit more?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Hell, I can't even remember what I have done thus far. Lets see...... I wrote it all down....
> 
> AI OC Tuner to Manual
> CPU Ratio to 17.5
> Turbo Core Disabled
> CPU Bus/Freq to 246
> PCI-E freq untouched
> Extreme OV On
> CPU Voltage to Manual and voltage set to 1.49
> 
> I have played up and down with those settings for the last 30 days or so. Can't get stable with anything.
> 
> I had the 1090T stable at 3.8Ghz on my old GA-890FXA-UD5 board. Figured I should be able to do better with this board.


Are these the same settings as on the previous board?

In addition to the suggestion on disabling power management (for now), there are two settings with the words spread spectrum. Disable those too.

Also suggest leaving CPU Freq at 200 for now until you are able to get the CPU multi working.

I like to set the CPU LLC to Ultra High and the CPU/NB LLC to High.

These suggestions are for FX and I don't have any direct experience with Thuban. I think I used them for my Deneb CPU when that was installed in the board.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Hell, I can't even remember what I have done thus far. Lets see...... I wrote it all down....
> 
> AI OC Tuner to Manual
> CPU Ratio to 17.5
> Turbo Core Disabled
> CPU Bus/Freq to 246
> PCI-E freq untouched
> Extreme OV On
> CPU Voltage to Manual and voltage set to 1.49
> 
> I have played up and down with those settings for the last 30 days or so. Can't get stable with anything.
> 
> I had the 1090T stable at 3.8Ghz on my old GA-890FXA-UD5 board. Figured I should be able to do better with this board.


I agree you should be able to do better but going from 3.8GHz to 17.5 x 246 (4305MHz) is an awful large increase.
When I was trying to break the 4.0 voltage wall to get a 4.1GHz OC on my Thuban it took me a weeks time testing 24/7. What a PITA but once I broke through that wall 4222MHz came a lot easier and only took two and a half days. My advise is to do it in smaller steps you'll probably find it a little easier to stabilize.

This post is confusing to me, are you trying for 4.3GHz as you have posted?
If so here's a few snips I have of what my system required to run Prime 95 24 hrs just to give you an idea.
Your systems requirements will probably be different but I assure you my chip is nothing but ordinary.

4013MHz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







4139MHz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







4222MHz w/3211MHz NB after another 28 hr P95 run


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







You need to post some snips similar to mine so we can see where things are at! (temps, voltages and freqs)
If I can be of any further help either post back or feel free to PM me.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

What do you guys have your +VDDA set to. I know with my old board I just left it at 2.8... It seems odd that its at 2.5 for auto.. That seems low.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I agree you should be able to do better but going from 3.8GHz to 17.5 x 246 (4305MHz) is an awful large increase.
> When I was trying to break the 4.0 voltage wall to get a 4.1GHz OC on my Thuban it took me a weeks time testing 24/7. What a PITA but once I broke through that wall 4222MHz came a lot easier and only took two and a half days. My advise is to do it in smaller steps you'll probably find it a little easier to stabilize.
> 
> This post is confusing to me, are you trying for 4.3GHz as you have posted?
> If so here's a few snips I have of what my system required to run Prime 95 24 hrs just to give you an idea.
> Your systems requirements will probably be different but I assure you my chip is nothing but ordinary.
> 
> 4013MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4139MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4222MHz w/3211MHz NB after another 28 hr P95 run
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to post some snips similar to mine so we can see where things are at! (temps, voltages and freqs)
> If I can be of any further help either post back or feel free to PM me.


Your right. Those settings are kind of high. I will try some lower ones and see what happens. Maybe I can get it stable. Will try some tonight

Any suggestions for tonight?


----------



## Erick Silver

Right, ran into a problem. Apparently it looks like my H60 is finally starting to die out on me. I wonder if its still under warranty?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Hell, I can't even remember what I have done thus far. Lets see...... I wrote it all down....
> 
> AI OC Tuner to Manual
> CPU Ratio to 17.5
> Turbo Core Disabled
> CPU Bus/Freq to 246
> PCI-E freq untouched
> Extreme OV On
> CPU Voltage to Manual and voltage set to 1.49
> 
> I have played up and down with those settings for the last 30 days or so. Can't get stable with anything.
> 
> I had the 1090T stable at 3.8Ghz on my old GA-890FXA-UD5 board. Figured I should be able to do better with this board.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree you should be able to do better but going from 3.8GHz to 17.5 x 246 (4305MHz) is an awful large increase.
> When I was trying to break the 4.0 voltage wall to get a 4.1GHz OC on my Thuban it took me a weeks time testing 24/7. What a PITA but once I broke through that wall 4222MHz came a lot easier and only took two and a half days. My advise is to do it in smaller steps you'll probably find it a little easier to stabilize.
> 
> This post is confusing to me, are you trying for 4.3GHz as you have posted?
> If so here's a few snips I have of what my system required to run Prime 95 24 hrs just to give you an idea.
> Your systems requirements will probably be different but I assure you my chip is nothing but ordinary.
> 
> 4013MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4139MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4222MHz w/3211MHz NB after another 28 hr P95 run
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to post some snips similar to mine so we can see where things are at! (temps, voltages and freqs)
> If I can be of any further help either post back or feel free to PM me.
Click to expand...

Nice clocks Sandman, these are great CPUs if you take your time and dial them in slowly. Here's mine at 4.4 for another example








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> What do you guys have your +VDDA set to. I know with my old board I just left it at 2.8... It seems odd that its at 2.5 for auto.. That seems low.


I have mine set to 2.56, I really haven't found it has too much effect. This is on my FX chips.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I agree you should be able to do better but going from 3.8GHz to 17.5 x 246 (4305MHz) is an awful large increase.
> When I was trying to break the 4.0 voltage wall to get a 4.1GHz OC on my Thuban it took me a weeks time testing 24/7. What a PITA but once I broke through that wall 4222MHz came a lot easier and only took two and a half days. My advise is to do it in smaller steps you'll probably find it a little easier to stabilize.
> 
> This post is confusing to me, are you trying for 4.3GHz as you have posted?
> If so here's a few snips I have of what my system required to run Prime 95 24 hrs just to give you an idea.
> Your systems requirements will probably be different but I assure you my chip is nothing but ordinary.
> 
> 4013MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4139MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4222MHz w/3211MHz NB after another 28 hr P95 run
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to post some snips similar to mine so we can see where things are at! (temps, voltages and freqs)
> If I can be of any further help either post back or feel free to PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> Your right. Those settings are kind of high. I will try some lower ones and see what happens. Maybe I can get it stable. Will try some tonight
> 
> Any suggestions for tonight?
Click to expand...

Like Sandman said take your time. Go back to your last stable OC setting. Then raise the multi .5 at a time and test till you have it stable for at least a 20 minute P95 blend run before you try to go to the next multi. If you just throw settings at it and start guessing at voltages and such you're just going to spin in circles and get nowhere.


----------



## gr8sho

When Erick said he couldn't get any stable overclock, I assumed he was trying for something simple like 3.8GHz, not something out of bounds.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> When Erick said he couldn't get any stable overclock, I assumed he was trying for something simple like 3.8GHz, not something out of bounds.


Most Thubans hit their cap at like 4?GHz last time I checked, so he will have to do it in increments and not go guns blazing.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i think i may have solved my mouse lagging problem. i opened resmon and noticed the mouse skip seemed to coincide with a spike in SSD activity. i looked at device manager and the ahci driver was windows default dated 2006. i manually installed the ahci drivers from 13-12_win7_win8_32-64_sb package and it seems to have fixed it. these drivers arent in the newest ati beta. had to get from here http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%208%20-%2064#
> 
> sincere thanks to all who offered suggestions and help on this


I just finished a bought with a skipping, jerky Razer Naga Hex mouse. I remember this thread and thought I would mention what I did to recover the mouse. I did all the usual reflashing and fiddling with parameters in Synapse to no avail, and then I happened to hit on a post thru Google that talked about cleaning the lens of the laser on the underside of the mouse. Just used a QTip. Son of a gun if that didn't fix her right up!. I'm going to blame it on the Razer cloth mousepad. I think it is a dust trap and just contaminated the mouse. Just something to look out for if you're about ready to dump your mouse in the trash.


----------



## Mega Man

i just blow mine out lol


----------



## gr8sho

I think you're right in most cases that would be enough, but for mine it wasn't. Some said to use rubbing alcohol too, and I was prepared to do it, but when I saw the lens appeared shiny instead of dull by just wiping it with the Q-Tip, I decided to stop there and test it out.
It's the little things sometimes that make the difference...


----------



## SgtHawker

I have pulled out cat hair all curled up inside the laser optics area out of several mice over the years. You just never know.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Whats the latest and greatest driver for the crosshair v formula z? for the Intel gigabit 82583v? Using windows 8.1 so i cannot find anything for it.. Tried windows 8 drivers and they dont work, says there is no intel nic installed.. Nothing on asus site? Cant do the intel update utility, it makes the computer blue screen because of java.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Whats the latest and greatest driver for the crosshair v formula z? for the Intel gigabit 82583v? Using windows 8.1 so i cannot find anything for it.. Tried windows 8 drivers and they dont work, says there is no intel nic installed.. Nothing on asus site? Cant do the intel update utility, it makes the computer blue screen because of java.


When I was doing my upgrade to Windows 8, I had started down a similar path, but given I had a working NIC, didn't think too much of it. But my specific upgrade path was directly to 8.1 Pro, and so I had looked for a driver on Intel's site but nothing was listed. I just checked again, and still nothing is posted.

*HERE* is lengthy discussion about where this issue stands. Bottom line is blame Intel for not providing support on this chipset for latest Windows OS. You'll have to use the driver package that came on the original DVD, or live with the Microsoft provided driver.

I imagine this will only get worse as Microsoft continues to update the OS.


----------



## gr8sho

This is the driver I have on my Crosshair V.

Also, the lack of proper driver from Intel may also explain why WoL doesn't work. Just a guess on my part though.


----------



## Johan45

If you look at Asus under win7 64 it has an updated Lan driver that includes Win8 from November 2013. It'll most likely be more current than the one on the CD and most likely work fine with Win 8.1, It's probably worth a shot anyway. Here's a link http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/lan/Intel_Gigabit_XPVistaWin7-8_VER181590_V181610.zip


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> When I was doing my upgrade to Windows 8, I had started down a similar path, but given I had a working NIC, didn't think too much of it. But my specific upgrade path was directly to 8.1 Pro, and so I had looked for a driver on Intel's site but nothing was listed. I just checked again, and still nothing is posted.
> 
> *HERE* is lengthy discussion about where this issue stands. Bottom line is blame Intel for not providing support on this chipset for latest Windows OS. You'll have to use the driver package that came on the original DVD, or live with the Microsoft provided driver.
> 
> I imagine this will only get worse as Microsoft continues to update the OS.


Yup spent hours looking. I do brlieve there are drivers for win 8. But when i try to install it says no intel nic found.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you look at Asus under win7 64 it has an updated Lan driver that includes Win8 from November 2013. It'll most likely be more current than the one on the CD and most likely work fine with Win 8.1, It's probably worth a shot anyway. Here's a link http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/lan/Intel_Gigabit_XPVistaWin7-8_VER181590_V181610.zip


Tried that, failed to install it said.

Also if u try the intel auto up dater thru there website, it causes my pc to bluescreen. Lol. That only happns with win 8.1


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you look at Asus under win7 64 it has an updated Lan driver that includes Win8 from November 2013. It'll most likely be more current than the one on the CD and most likely work fine with Win 8.1, It's probably worth a shot anyway. Here's a link http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/lan/Intel_Gigabit_XPVistaWin7-8_VER181590_V181610.zip


This is the danger of assumption.

If you read the thread I posted carefully, everyone assumed the Win 8 drivers would work on 8.1, but they just don't. 8.1 was quite an upheaval over the original release. The Asus guys can't get help from Intel, and so the issue just lays on the floor unresolved.

I'm personally not so picky about the feature loss, for instance I don't really need VLAN support here, and can live with the basic functions. But I also understand the perspective of the group that brought up the issue in that when you essentially pay top dollar for this stuff, you expect things to work AND you expect the product to be supported.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Also if u try the intel auto up dater thru there website, it causes my pc to bluescreen. Lol. That only happns with win 8.1


Don't get too worked up about this. All the the update utility does is query your machine and compares against their driver database to see if there is something newer. In the old days, we used to do this compare manually. And if you do the search yourself, you won't find a driver for 8.1.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Don't get too worked up about this. All the the update utility does is query your machine and compares against their driver database to see if there is something newer. In the old days, we used to do this compare manually. And if you do the search yourself, you won't find a driver for 8.1.


Oh ya I have searched high and low, I just find it weird that with windows 8.1 it causes my pc to bluescreen... It just kinda blows my mind that it'd do that lol. Its just looking to see what have in my pc for intel products.. Why would it cause it to bluescreen..


----------



## gr8sho

Intel detects enemy AMD hardware and hits the panic button.







QED.

I had the BSOD on Windows 7 too. No biggie. I just don't use it.

But, you at least have a working LAN using the supplied Microsoft driver, right?


----------



## felix

I use the 11.17.27.0 driver version of 18/6/12 in Win7 X64 without problems or BSODs.

As far as i remember i never got a BSOD because of this


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Hello,

I had afew questions on my motherboard settings.. I use to have a Crosshair IV Extreme, it was a beast of a board. Had my 8350 oced to 5ghz no problem what so ever.

Then 3 weeks ago the computer froze on me and no matter what I did or what part I changed it just wouldnt boot up / post.

So here I am trying to figure out this new wonderful board. So many new settings, different ui. Everything looks so nifty and thought Hell maybe I can hit 5.1ghz with this with ease. Also this board accpeted some 2400mhz ram i bought a year ago that wouldnt work on my C.IV.E.. Anyways, Iv tried as much as i could to get this new board stable with my CPU. Alas I cannot though, even at 4.8ghz nothing works.. Iv finally today gotten to the point of getting Prime95 to run for 9 min.. Thats a big step in itself to me.. Anyways, Id like to get back to 5ghz.. So if anyone could look at these screens and could show me some pointers, or show me something I missed, id appreciate it.

Here are my specs and screen shots of my bios... Am I missing something to get this thing running without using so dang much vcore and cpu/nb volts

Note: I am using the 8pin and 4 pin cpu power connectors. I tried with just the 8, the 4 seems to help a snid bit.

Specs
FX8350 (H100i Push Pull)
Crosshair V Formula Z
G.Skill 2400mhz 10-12-12-31 T1 (Default is T2 but this isnt the problem)
KINGWIN Mach 1 ABT-1000MA1S 1000W ATX
EVGA 780Ti Classified
Samsung 840pro ssd
OCZ Vector ssd
Seagate HD
Sound Blaster Z audio
AZZA 9000 Case


----------



## gr8sho

A few quick points.

Don't run AISUITE if you intend to run other tools like HWINFO or CPUZ. I would go so far as to suggest uninstalling it completely, and there is an art to doing it.

Using EXTREME setting on LLC never produced good results for me, so I'd back that down to High.

For Vcore, I would push it higher to see if it stabilizes the bench runs.


----------



## X-Alt

hatever
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I had afew questions on my motherboard settings.. I use to have a Crosshair IV Extreme, it was a beast of a board. Had my 8350 oced to 5ghz no problem what so ever.
> 
> Then 3 weeks ago the computer froze on me and no matter what I did or what part I changed it just wouldnt boot up / post.
> 
> So here I am trying to figure out this new wonderful board. So many new settings, different ui. Everything looks so nifty and thought Hell maybe I can hit 5.1ghz with this with ease. Also this board accpeted some 2400mhz ram i bought a year ago that wouldnt work on my C.IV.E.. Anyways, Iv tried as much as i could to get this new board stable with my CPU. Alas I cannot though, even at 4.8ghz nothing works.. Iv finally today gotten to the point of getting Prime95 to run for 9 min.. Thats a big step in itself to me.. Anyways, Id like to get back to 5ghz.. So if anyone could look at these screens and could show me some pointers, or show me something I missed, id appreciate it.
> 
> Here are my specs and screen shots of my bios... Am I missing something to get this thing running without using so dang much vcore and cpu/nb volts
> 
> Note: I am using the 8pin and 4 pin cpu power connectors. I tried with just the 8, the 4 seems to help a snid bit.
> 
> Specs
> FX8350 (H100i Push Pull)
> Crosshair V Formula Z
> G.Skill 2400mhz 10-12-12-31 T1 (Default is T2 but this isnt the problem)
> KINGWIN Mach 1 ABT-1000MA1S 1000W ATX
> EVGA 780Ti Classified
> Samsung 840pro ssd
> OCZ Vector ssd
> Seagate HD
> Sound Blaster Z audio
> AZZA 9000 Case


Any particular reason you are running DOCP, and if you made it to 5.0 using some of the FSB, I would suggest doing so with this board using the manual OC mode and it could help when benching. You don't really need to use offset either on this board, it works just fine with *Insert Number* + add LLC = win. If the 2400Mhz RAM is a 4 stick kit, it will add a lot of stress on the Integrated Memory Controller TBH.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> A few quick points.
> 
> Don't run AISUITE if you intend to run other tools like HWINFO or CPUZ. I would go so far as to suggest uninstalling it completely, and there is an art to doing it.
> 
> Using EXTREME setting on LLC never produced good results for me, so I'd back that down to High.
> 
> For Vcore, I would push it higher to see if it stabilizes the bench runs.


aisuite is there just to monitor voltages and for the update feature. I have everything else disabled in it.

Ya i was running 1.548v to see if 4.9 could get stable but P95 stops within 10 seconds. Will try with lower LLC, Im pretty sure Iv tried it with both cpu and cpu/nb on high(75%) current capability 130%
will test this tonight.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> hatever
> Any particular reason you are running DOCP, and if you made it to 5.0 using some of the FSB, I would suggest doing so with this board using the manual OC mode and it could help when benching. You don't really need to use offset either on this board, it works just fine with *Insert Number* + add LLC = win. If the 2400Mhz RAM is a 4 stick kit, it will add a lot of stress on the Integrated Memory Controller TBH.


After reading so many diffrent reviews on my memory and settings on the CH5FZ that DOCP is just a easy way to set the clocks on the ram.. Will try all manual tonight also.. The ram is 2 4gig sticks.


----------



## gr8sho

One thing I don't recall trying was lowering the speed of the DRAM when attacking the CPU speed and stability test. In other words, all things being equal except for the speed of the RAM, how much of an impact on CPU stability would this make. The reason I am unclear is that the CPU/NB interface might isolate the IMC from the actual DRAM speed, since the CPU/NB has it's own clock. I do know that lowering the CPU/NB clock will have a direct bearing on CPU stress test stability. Generally speaking, the CPU/NB "cliff" is seen after 2600MHz, but some have hit it sooner, and varies by lot.

The DOCP option (to me) just meant you were letting BIOS read the XMP profile of the memory sticks and use those more aggressive timings (over SPD) rather than putting them in individually. I don't really think it is otherwise different than Manual mode.

When watching the posted video AMD that set the world record with Bulldozer, of the parameters they tweaked on the Crosshair V, the only timing related item I remember was FSB which they set at 266MHz IIRC. Nothing I recall done with RAM.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> aisuite is there just to monitor voltages and for the update feature. I have everything else disabled in it.


There's a wealth of experience out there with AISUITE. The monitoring part of the tool requires exclusive access to sensors. You can try to rationalize this all you want, but it's just bad news.


----------



## Johan45

To run 2400MHz ram you'll need the CPU_NB at 2400+ as for the "cliff" that usually just takes more voltage to overcome. Now that being said it's a lot easier to OC the CPU with a ram speed around the 2000 MHz mark or lower. AMD FX don't benefit a whole lot from high speed ram and still prefer lower speeds with tight timings. Having th high speed ram is just harder on the IMC so I wouldn't be surprised if you need close to 1.35-1.4v to the CPU_NB to stabilize the 2400 ram and a cpu spedd of ~ 5.0G

gr8sho is right about AISuite, it really is junk. I use it benching but only for CPU speeds that I can't post to. It throws out erroneous warnings all the time and is famous for causing instability problems.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> To run 2400MHz ram you'll need the CPU_NB at 2400+ as for the "cliff" that usually just takes more voltage to overcome. Now that being said it's a lot easier to OC the CPU with a ram speed around the 2000 MHz mark or lower. AMD FX don't benefit a whole lot from high speed ram and still prefer lower speeds with tight timings. Having th high speed ram is just harder on the IMC so I wouldn't be surprised if you need close to 1.35-1.4v to the CPU_NB to stabilize the 2400 ram and a cpu spedd of ~ 5.0G


There is a limit on the CPU/NB that I couldn't overcome with voltage on that interface, even as high as 1.5V. Keep in mind I'm talking about running the CPU/NB at 2700MHz and CPU Frequency at 300MHz. I wasn't comfortable raising Vcore to 1.6V with my existing cooling solution.

OTOH, if slowing the RAM down takes pressure off the IMC and thus will allow higher CPU performance, might be a good test to try.

Also, is it best to speed match the CPU/NB to the RAM for performance, or is it always better to run the CPU/NB as fast as possible no matter how fast the RAM runs? The latter was my understanding BTW.


----------



## Johan45

I always go as fast as I can on the NB and still maintain stability.


----------



## sgtgates

I have found that with my 8350, 4.8ghz is a sweet spot for thermals and performance at 1.475v. chip needs 1.55 and + to stay stable at 5. Which I have the cooling for but no need to worry about temps at 4.8

As far as the nb and ram speed, My sweet spot is 2133 on the 2400 rated tridents at 9-10-10--26-1t @ 1.7v

With nb speed of 2400

Ht link at 2600

Just multiplier change for the 4.8ghz

cpu/nb is set at 1.375 I believe, mainly because my trident 16gb is 4 4 gb dimms, so harder on the IMC at that speed and timings but man it flies


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> There is a limit on the CPU/NB that I couldn't overcome with voltage on that interface, even as high as 1.5V. Keep in mind I'm talking about running the CPU/NB at 2700MHz and CPU Frequency at 300MHz. I wasn't comfortable raising Vcore to 1.6V with my existing cooling solution.
> 
> OTOH, if slowing the RAM down takes pressure off the IMC and thus will allow higher CPU performance, might be a good test to try.
> 
> Also, is it best to speed match the CPU/NB to the RAM for performance, or is it always better to run the CPU/NB as fast as possible no matter how fast the RAM runs? The latter was my understanding BTW.


Yeah, Tried turning to 1333mhz with auto voltage to the ram, I got prime stable at 4.9mhz for 10 min, thats when i stoped it... 1.579v LLC ultra high 130% Had everything CPU/NB and HT turned down to 2200mhz... I just dont get it.. 5ghz with my other mobo at 1.53v but cant get this ....... thing stable. Maybe whent he board went it hurt the cpu... Im ok with 4.8 i guess, but 4.9 i want 4.9 as a minimum. Or am I just greedy lol.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> There's a wealth of experience out there with AISUITE. The monitoring part of the tool requires exclusive access to sensors. You can try to rationalize this all you want, but it's just bad news.


Oh I know its not good software and sometimes throws out weird numbers. I disable the software through msconfig. I definitely don't use it everyday, just while im ocing. I like to see what cpu/nb, sb, ram voltages. Hwmonitore is what i use daily. Anyways, i understand and have read many bad thing about aisuite.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> I like to see what cpu/nb, sb, ram voltages. Hwmonitore is what i use daily. Anyways, i understand and have read many bad thing about aisuite.


With HWInfo64 there's no need for AISuite or HWMonitor


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Yeah, Tried turning to 1333mhz with auto voltage to the ram, I got prime stable at 4.9mhz for 10 min, thats when i stoped it... 1.579v LLC ultra high 130% Had everything CPU/NB and HT turned down to 2200mhz... I just dont get it.. 5ghz with my other mobo at 1.53v but cant get this ....... thing stable. Maybe whent he board went it hurt the cpu... Im ok with 4.8 i guess, but 4.9 i want 4.9 as a minimum. Or am I just greedy lol.


As a comparison point, have you tried running IBT AVX? I know it's no consolation prize, but many have trouble getting an 8350 Prime95 stable over 4.8GHz.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I always go as fast as I can on the NB and still maintain stability.


Oh neat, another Banchetto 101 owner









To your point, I hold the DRAM at the product rated speed and timings of 2400MHz, and for the CPU, I run at 4.8GHz, FSB at 300MHz, and CPU/NB at 2700MHz. Meaning I try to run all aspects of the system as fast as possible under normal operating conditions. Thermals are good. I also have CnQ active most of the time and the Vcore and CPU speeds are about 1.08V and 2.2GHz respectively at idle.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> With HWInfo64 there's no need for AISuite or HWMonitor


Agreed. The only difference for me is I use MSI AB to keep track of the GPUs only because I prefer Unwinder's graphs and I can see a bit more information about them.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I had afew questions on my motherboard settings.. I use to have a Crosshair IV Extreme, it was a beast of a board. Had my 8350 oced to 5ghz no problem what so ever.
> 
> Then 3 weeks ago the computer froze on me and no matter what I did or what part I changed it just wouldnt boot up / post.
> 
> So here I am trying to figure out this new wonderful board. So many new settings, different ui. Everything looks so nifty and thought Hell maybe I can hit 5.1ghz with this with ease. Also this board accpeted some 2400mhz ram i bought a year ago that wouldnt work on my C.IV.E.. Anyways, Iv tried as much as i could to get this new board stable with my CPU. Alas I cannot though, even at 4.8ghz nothing works.. Iv finally today gotten to the point of getting Prime95 to run for 9 min.. Thats a big step in itself to me.. Anyways, Id like to get back to 5ghz.. So if anyone could look at these screens and could show me some pointers, or show me something I missed, id appreciate it.
> 
> Here are my specs and screen shots of my bios... Am I missing something to get this thing running without using so dang much vcore and cpu/nb volts
> 
> Note: I am using the 8pin and 4 pin cpu power connectors. I tried with just the 8, the 4 seems to help a snid bit.
> 
> Specs
> FX8350 (H100i Push Pull)
> Crosshair V Formula Z
> G.Skill 2400mhz 10-12-12-31 T1 (Default is T2 but this isnt the problem)
> KINGWIN Mach 1 ABT-1000MA1S 1000W ATX
> EVGA 780Ti Classified
> Samsung 840pro ssd
> OCZ Vector ssd
> Seagate HD
> Sound Blaster Z audio
> AZZA 9000 Case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i will update this soon
First

disable xtreme tweeking, you are not running l2n
and extreme OV ( over voltage )

you will probably need mroe vcore for 5ghz

you may not need that much cpu/nb

leave cpu vdda at stock ( it does not help much on asus ) up NB volts (esp with that level of oc on ram ) to 1.2-1.25
( my bet is that will help you the most )

if you OC by FSB upping nb 1.8 voltage by 0.005-0.01 it will help to stabilize it! ( less fsb fluctuations, you dont wanna go overkill on this i have gone over as much as 50fsb IE fsb is set to 200 and it reads as 250 )

i dont mess with switching freq, so no idea

cpullc high is prbably good
**cpu power phase control to extreme
**cpu freq ( i d r sorry, but i dont use manual i think it is extreme or ultra fast )
**CPU Power duty control c probe ( or w.e. the other option is )
**CPU power resonce control to extreme
CPU/nb LLC to high
dram current capability to 130%
**dram power phase control to extreme

**= only do this if you are actively cooling your vrms ( meaning you have a fan on them ) without a fan you greatly reduce your chance of hitting 5ghz or even 4.8
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> A few quick points.
> 
> Don't run AISUITE if you intend to run other tools like HWINFO or CPUZ. I would go so far as to suggest uninstalling it completely, and there is an art to doing it.
> 
> Using EXTREME setting on LLC never produced good results for me, so I'd back that down to High.
> 
> For Vcore, I would push it higher to see if it stabilizes the bench runs.


yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> A few quick points.
> 
> Don't run AISUITE if you intend to run other tools like HWINFO or CPUZ. I would go so far as to suggest uninstalling it completely, and there is an art to doing it.
> 
> Using EXTREME setting on LLC never produced good results for me, so I'd back that down to High.
> 
> For Vcore, I would push it higher to see if it stabilizes the bench runs.
> 
> 
> 
> aisuite is there just to monitor voltages and for the update feature. I have everything else disabled in it.
> 
> Ya i was running 1.548v to see if 4.9 could get stable but P95 stops within 10 seconds. Will try with lower LLC, Im pretty sure Iv tried it with both cpu and cpu/nb on high(75%) current capability 130%
> will test this tonight.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> hatever
> Any particular reason you are running DOCP, and if you made it to 5.0 using some of the FSB, I would suggest doing so with this board using the manual OC mode and it could help when benching. You don't really need to use offset either on this board, it works just fine with *Insert Number* + add LLC = win. If the 2400Mhz RAM is a 4 stick kit, it will add a lot of stress on the Integrated Memory Controller TBH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After reading so many diffrent reviews on my memory and settings on the CH5FZ that DOCP is just a easy way to set the clocks on the ram.. Will try all manual tonight also.. The ram is 2 4gig sticks.
Click to expand...

not all chips can run 2400 stabily fyi, i have noticed this is the most heat sensitive part ( the imc ) of the chip
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> I like to see what cpu/nb, sb, ram voltages. Hwmonitore is what i use daily. Anyways, i understand and have read many bad thing about aisuite.
> 
> 
> 
> With HWInfo64 there's no need for AISuite or HWMonitor
Click to expand...

this !


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> As a comparison point, have you tried running IBT AVX? I know it's no consolation prize, but many have trouble getting an 8350 Prime95 stable over 4.8GHz.


Might have to give that a try, but I know that if P95 fails within a minute, its not stable lol.. I got 4.8 finally stable, well the 15 min that I ran it.. This whole 12 hour 24 48 hour stable buisness is not what im looking for...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i will update this soon
> First
> 
> disable xtreme tweeking, you are not running l2n
> and extreme OV ( over voltage )
> 
> you will probably need mroe vcore for 5ghz
> 
> you may not need that much cpu/nb
> 
> leave cpu vdda at stock ( it does not help much on asus ) up NB volts (esp with that level of oc on ram ) to 1.2-1.25
> ( my bet is that will help you the most )
> 
> if you OC by FSB upping nb 1.8 voltage by 0.005-0.01 it will help to stabilize it! ( less fsb fluctuations, you dont wanna go overkill on this i have gone over as much as 50fsb IE fsb is set to 200 and it reads as 250 )
> 
> i dont mess with switching freq, so no idea
> 
> cpullc high is prbably good
> **cpu power phase control to extreme
> **cpu freq ( i d r sorry, but i dont use manual i think it is extreme or ultra fast )
> **CPU Power duty control c probe ( or w.e. the other option is )
> **CPU power resonce control to extreme
> CPU/nb LLC to high
> dram current capability to 130%
> **dram power phase control to extreme
> 
> **= only do this if you are actively cooling your vrms ( meaning you have a fan on them ) without a fan you greatly reduce your chance of hitting 5ghz or even 4.8
> yes
> not all chips can run 2400 stabily fyi, i have noticed this is the most heat sensitive part ( the imc ) of the chip
> this !


hwinfo64 is ok, not a fan of it. But to each there own.

about the +VDDA, it was the only way i could get to 4.8 stable with the settings im at. (2.64v) Im sure ill try more this weekend.. I'll give your pointers a shot.. This board is challenging, my M4A87TD EVO and my Crosshair 4 Extreme thew up great overclocks and were a breeze to set up. Iv been thinkin for awhile though, my power supply is probably part of the problem.. Then add into it the 2400mhz ram.. Oh also the nb/cpu speed is down to 2400 over 2600. Gonna have to play the NB voltage to get that back up. Not untill i hit at least 4.9, thats where I kinda wanna be by next week if possible. Also ambient temps in the room im at now get super high during the day since its summer now.. Just finishing up a computer room downstairs, should drop ambient by at least 8 degrees. Then I gotta save up a bit and just finally get full water. As I said in another post. This 780Ti classified just dumps stupid heat into my box and she has 15 fans going. So ya wanna quiet it down a bit and keep the internals cooler.

lol see


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I always go as fast as I can on the NB and still maintain stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh neat, another Banchetto 101 owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To your point, I hold the DRAM at the product rated speed and timings of 2400MHz, and for the CPU, I run at 4.8GHz, FSB at 300MHz, and CPU/NB at 2700MHz. Meaning I try to run all aspects of the system as fast as possible under normal operating conditions. Thermals are good. I also have CnQ active most of the time and the Vcore and CPU speeds are about 1.08V and 2.2GHz respectively at idle.
Click to expand...

Yes I love the thing, it's so easy to swap parts around (which I'm doing all the time) right now I have an M3N and an old 3800+ windsor on it for torture. I am missing my 9370 though it really needs to be back in the saddle soon. I also like to run with the offsets for everyday clock , there really is no need to torture the poor thing for no reason. Now to win a competition that's different.
Quote:


> not all chips can run 2400 stabily fyi, i have noticed this is the most heat sensitive part ( the imc ) of the chip


As Megaman has pointed out, 2400 MHx memory especially the 16Gb has a high failure rate on the FX CPUs. I have tried to hel many usrs with it , most times with a lot of fiddling you can make it work but I've had a couple of users with the Kingston Beast 2x8 stuff that was nearly impossible if you wanted to run higher clocks.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> As Megaman has pointed out, 2400 MHx memory especially the 16Gb has a high failure rate on the FX CPUs. I have tried to hel many usrs with it , most times with a lot of fiddling you can make it work but I've had a couple of users with the Kingston Beast 2x8 stuff that was nearly impossible if you wanted to run higher clocks.


^ True this


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I always go as fast as I can on the NB and still maintain stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh neat, another Banchetto 101 owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To your point, I hold the DRAM at the product rated speed and timings of 2400MHz, and for the CPU, I run at 4.8GHz, FSB at 300MHz, and CPU/NB at 2700MHz. Meaning I try to run all aspects of the system as fast as possible under normal operating conditions. Thermals are good. I also have CnQ active most of the time and the Vcore and CPU speeds are about 1.08V and 2.2GHz respectively at idle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I love the thing, it's so easy to swap parts around (which I'm doing all the time) right now I have an M3N and an old 3800+ windsor on it for torture. I am missing my 9370 though it really needs to be back in the saddle soon. I also like to run with the offsets for everyday clock , there really is no need to torture the poor thing for no reason. Now to win a competition that's different.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> not all chips can run 2400 stabily fyi, i have noticed this is the most heat sensitive part ( the imc ) of the chip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As Megaman has pointed out, 2400 MHx memory especially the 16Gb has a high failure rate on the FX CPUs. I have tried to hel many usrs with it , most times with a lot of fiddling you can make it work but I've had a couple of users with the Kingston Beast 2x8 stuff that was nearly impossible if you wanted to run higher clocks.
Click to expand...

I have a 4x4gb set of 2400 mhz Beasts and have been able to run 2600 mhz+ on both CHV-z's ( as a daily oc on the 8350) one with an 8350 the other with the 9370 in 2x4 configuration. I've ran 2400mhz as 4x4 for daily use on the 8350 rig, don't know as I've tried it with the 9370.

A couple things about them that puzzle me, they seem to prefer CR1 and they don't like to be overvolted. In the CHVz's I run 1.425 to 1.45 cpu/nb volts for 2400+ speeds. They had me a bit frustrated until I backed off on the dram volts , went cr1 and cranked up the cpu/nb.
You may get CL10 at 2400 mhz, but CL 12 at 2600 mhz is easier to get stable , both at CR1

I just installed them in the 6800k/MSI FM2-A85XA-G65 and they are happily running at 2400 mhz 11-13-13 CR1 as a 2x4gb config. I really need to play around with that machine to see how much I can get out of it.

They ran 2400 mhz on my 3770K rig as well, but I forget the settings and I never got them completely stable. I ended up going to set of gskill cl9 2133mhz that worked really well in that rig.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I had afew questions on my motherboard settings.. I use to have a Crosshair IV Extreme, it was a beast of a board. Had my 8350 oced to 5ghz no problem what so ever.
> 
> Then 3 weeks ago the computer froze on me and no matter what I did or what part I changed it just wouldnt boot up / post.
> 
> So here I am trying to figure out this new wonderful board. So many new settings, different ui. Everything looks so nifty and thought Hell maybe I can hit 5.1ghz with this with ease. Also this board accpeted some 2400mhz ram i bought a year ago that wouldnt work on my C.IV.E.. Anyways, Iv tried as much as i could to get this new board stable with my CPU. Alas I cannot though, even at 4.8ghz nothing works.. Iv finally today gotten to the point of getting Prime95 to run for 9 min.. Thats a big step in itself to me.. Anyways, Id like to get back to 5ghz.. So if anyone could look at these screens and could show me some pointers, or show me something I missed, id appreciate it.
> 
> Here are my specs and screen shots of my bios... Am I missing something to get this thing running without using so dang much vcore and cpu/nb volts
> 
> Note: I am using the 8pin and 4 pin cpu power connectors. I tried with just the 8, the 4 seems to help a snid bit.
> 
> Specs
> FX8350 (H100i Push Pull)
> Crosshair V Formula Z
> G.Skill 2400mhz 10-12-12-31 T1 (Default is T2 but this isnt the problem)
> KINGWIN Mach 1 ABT-1000MA1S 1000W ATX
> EVGA 780Ti Classified
> Samsung 840pro ssd
> OCZ Vector ssd
> Seagate HD
> Sound Blaster Z audio
> AZZA 9000 Case


I have no idea why you are running the voltage settings in offset mode. Do you do it to be different? Forget about T1 as it is a problem, it probably is not the only problem.Yu provided no information o what cooling you are using, that is essential.


----------



## Mega Man

os you do realize all my chips i run in offset ? works great with CNQ


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I have no idea why you are running the voltage settings in offset mode. Do you do it to be different? Forget about T1 as it is a problem, it probably is not the only problem.Yu provided no information o what cooling you are using, that is essential.


I dont have it set that way anymore. T1 or T2 produces same results, same as 1600mhz at 1.5v or 2400mhz at 1.65. Cooling is in the pecs i provided. H100i in push pull. Also have 15 case fans to keep the insides cool.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> os you do realize all my chips i run in offset ? works great with CNQ


For those that want to be able to use CnQ, running with Offset mode is a must. You may not realize it, but I've retried both methods and you cannot get voltages to come down without Offset mode on.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

My crosshair 4 extreme oced better in offset. Im actually gonna start looking for another one just for my 1055T. Those chips are so fun to oc. Maybe pick up an 1100T. But then again the new intel 8 cores are what my next build will consist of. Ddr4 mm. Skylake makes me wonder. Will it b 5% faster then D.C. or will it be another sandybridge. Would love a new fast amd product, but im done waiting.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> I dont have it set that way anymore. T1 or T2 produces same results, same as 1600mhz at 1.5v or 2400mhz at 1.65. Cooling is in the pecs i provided. H100i in push pull. Also have 15 case fans to keep the insides cool.


You won't get above 4.8 stable under load on an H100i , unless you have an exceptional chip. Push-pull is a waste of time on a thin radiator such as yours. If this 8350 is an older chip that once was stable at 5 GHZ on your old motherboard then it could be aging. My cpu was once stable at 4.7 GHZ with core voltage of 1.44 v. Now 2 years later it takes 1.5 volts to achieve stability at same speed. Now I have better cooling as well. Chips will slowly degrade over time.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You won't get above 4.8 stable under load on an H100i , unless you have an exceptional chip. Push-pull is a waste of time on a thin radiator such as yours. If this 8350 is an older chip that once was stable at 5 GHZ on your old motherboard then it could be aging. My cpu was once stable at 4.7 GHZ with core voltage of 1.44 v. Now 2 years later it takes 1.5 volts to achieve stability at same speed. Now I have better cooling as well. Chips will slowly degrade over time.


H100i worked just fine for 5ghz at 1.525v. It is aging, i do think it prolly got damaged when the old mobo blew. Also the imc is being more stress ed with the 2400mhz ram. Oh well.. its stable and fast at 4.8ghz. Fsb pushed to 300. Voltage is the same as the old board at 1.5v. Just much past 4850mhz and nothing makes it stable. Oh well.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> H100i worked just fine for 5ghz at 1.525v. It is aging, i do think it prolly got damaged when the old mobo blew. Also the imc is being more stress ed with the 2400mhz ram. Oh well.. its stable and fast at 4.8ghz. Fsb pushed to 300. Voltage is the same as the old board at 1.5v. Just much past 4850mhz and nothing makes it stable. Oh well.


I'm at 1.48v stable for 4.8Ghz with 2400Mhz ram on a H100i, i have had it stable at 5.05Ghz before but it wasn't worth the extra heat.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> H100i worked just fine for 5ghz at 1.525v. It is aging, i do think it prolly got damaged when the old mobo blew. Also the imc is being more stress ed with the 2400mhz ram. Oh well.. its stable and fast at 4.8ghz. Fsb pushed to 300. Voltage is the same as the old board at 1.5v. Just much past 4850mhz and nothing makes it stable. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 1.48v stable for 4.8Ghz with 2400Mhz ram on a H100i, i have had it stable at 5.05Ghz before but it wasn't worth the extra heat.
Click to expand...

It not really the heat, it's the humidity.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> It not really the heat, it's the humidity.


Wasn't worth the extra celsius then


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> It not really the heat, it's the humidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't worth the extra celsius then
Click to expand...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> os you do realize all my chips i run in offset ? works great with CNQ


Sure it works,but it is easier to monitor an sbsolute voltage vaue. I do not like arcane solutions Especially when somebody has stability issues.


----------



## shampoo911

maybe i have a golden chip... currently SUPER STABLE (with all the necessary stress tests completed, like p95, aida64 stress, IBT, all of them) @4.8ghz with 1.46v... idk if it was the first batch of 8350's...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> os you do realize all my chips i run in offset ? works great with CNQ
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it works,but it is easier to monitor an sbsolute voltage vaue. I do not like arcane solutions Especially when somebody has stability issues.
Click to expand...

I agree if you're trying to find stability it can be easier without the fluctuations but if you're looking for a stable everyday OC there's no reason why you can't I've done both and it always works. It actually saves time in the end.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> maybe i have a golden chip... currently SUPER STABLE (with all the necessary stress tests completed, like p95, aida64 stress, IBT, all of them) @4.8ghz with 1.46v... idk if it wa. Just my opinions the first batch of 8350's...


Yup it's just a lottery when it comes to CPUs. My 8350 takes 1.5v+ for 4.8 but I have a 9370 that'll do it at 1.428v. They all come off the same line.


----------



## Mega Man

it does not fluctuate when you turn off cnq


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm at 1.48v stable for 4.8Ghz with 2400Mhz ram on a H100i, i have had it stable at 5.05Ghz before but it wasn't worth the extra heat.


I qualified my statement by saying except if it is a pre FX9370 or 9590 8350. The 8350's no longer have superior or golden chips among their number. The great chips have all been binned into 9370 and 9590's. 8350 now produced will seldom get to 5.0 GHZ.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I qualified my statement by saying except if it is a pre FX9370 or 9590 8350. The 8350's no longer have superior or golden chips among their number. The great chips have all been binned into 9370 and 9590's. 8350 now produced will seldom get to 5.0 GHZ.


My reply was focused more on the IMC side of things rather than the actual clock speed.

And yes it's pretty much common sense that after the FX-9xxx series launched that the better chips would not be found in the 83xx series anymore.

And *I* can get 5.0 stable on my chip under IBT and Folding load on my H100i but i choose not to because i don't like my CPU exceeding 60c.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My reply was focused more on the IMC side of things rather than the actual clock speed.
> 
> And yes it's pretty much common sense that after the FX-9xxx series launched that the better chips would not be found in the 83xx series anymore.
> 
> And *I* can get 5.0 stable on my chip under IBT and Folding load on my H100i but i choose not to because i don't like my CPU exceeding 60c.


I would lay odds on a Swiftech H220 your 5.0 GHZ temps would be more manageable than on an H100i.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I would lay odds on a Swiftech H220 your 5.0 GHZ temps would be more manageable than on an H100i.


Probably would but you try and find one in Aus that costs less than $200









I looked at quite a number of options before buying the H100i and it came down to price and availability.

If i did order a H220 then i might as well start building a custom loop for the price it would cost me.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Probably would but you try and find one in Aus that costs less than $200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at quite a number of options before buying the H100i and it came down to price and availability.
> 
> If i did order a H220 then i might as well start building a custom loop for the price it would cost me.


You Aussies get screwed by the monopoly-loving capitalist government with your high cost low-bandwidth internet, and with high prices on computer gear when you are closer to China andcTaiwan than the States. It is time for a revolution.


----------



## Mega Man

actually .... no, they get screwed for other reasons, the biggest one is it is a *pseudo* capitalist government. aka the high taxes


----------



## madcratebuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> actually .... no, they get screwed for other reasons, the biggest one is it is a pseudo capitalist government. aka the high taxes


Socialist...many live on a .gov handout. About half work to support the other half that doesn't work. What half do you want to be?


----------



## Mega Man

i would be one of the many who leaves

i work hard for _*my*_ monies !

to get money you have to give up time ( a job )

therefore money = time

when someone takes your money ( not a purchase that you choose to make ) they are literally robbing you of time from your life


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcratebuilder*
> 
> Socialist...many live on a .gov handout. About half work to support the other half that doesn't work. What half do you want to be?


If we were just a tiiiiny bit less egotistical (not gonna happen), Socialism and Communism could provide huge benefits to society.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> actually .... no, they get screwed for other reasons, the biggest one is it is a *pseudo* capitalist government. aka the high taxes


To pay for their military adventures with the Americans like in Afghanistan and going back to Vietnam War days. Not socialist unless you think of socialism as a corrupt combination of capitalism with a very small measure of communism thrown in to pull the wool over the working classes eyes.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> actually .... no, they get screwed for other reasons, the biggest one is it is a *pseudo* capitalist government. aka the high taxes


Then you must not like things like: electricity, hot and cold running water, flush toilets, schools, hospitals, paved roads, etc..

Do you think I'm kidding? States like Montana, Idaho, and Wyoming can't afford the signs for their roads, much less the roads! But they have low taxes..............

It's us Socialists that are paying for your roads.
http://wallethub.com/edu/states-most-least-dependent-on-the-federal-government/2700/


----------



## Mega Man

no i do. however if you or anyone would like to have this conversation, please feel free to message me and i will be glad to talk, however although i may of let myself post that earlier ( had just worked 20 hours and only 3 hours sleep )

i do understand that OCN does not want us posting about this in this or most threads. so at the risk of sounding like my feelings are wrong or worth hiding, which they are not, and i am very proud of them. this is not the time nor the place for it. however like i said message me !

to all others, i have a fun test coming up soon it looks like for the CVFz !! once i get the ok from the admins i think you all will be very enthusiastic ( esp the AIO crowds ! )


----------



## p5ych00n5

Woah, I go away for a few months and come back and it's turned into a political minefield here


----------



## gr8sho

Is the test only for the Z board?


----------



## Mega Man

only board i have :/ sorry , but it really wont matter you will see


----------



## cookieboyeli

Hey is there a custom bios for the CVFZ? I'm wondering because I'm trying to break 4.7GHz on my FX-6350 cooled by Noctua NH-D15 and I've run out of ideas.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Hey is there a custom bios for the CVFZ? I'm wondering because I'm trying to break 4.7GHz on my FX-6350 cooled by Noctua NH-D15 and I've run out of ideas.


I've had good luck with the 508 beta and 1403, it's possible your cpu/cooler is at it's limit or you just need some other adjustment besides V_Core.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I've had good luck with the 508 beta and 1403, it's possible your cpu/cooler is at it's limit or you just need some other adjustment besides V_Core.


Well something's not right, it takes 1.506v to keep my measly 4.7GHz. It's a major bottleneck for me too.
CPUNB is at 1.475v
NB at 1.27v
DRAM is at 1.73v (1866 7-9-9-20-32 1T)

HT and NB are both at 2600MHz

I'm thinking maybe I can get a bit further using the FSB...
I'm althinking maybe it's my "socket temps" don't know much about those though.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Well something's not right, it takes 1.506v to keep my measly 4.7GHz. It's a major bottleneck for me too.
> CPUNB is at 1.475v
> NB at 1.27v
> DRAM is at 1.73v (1866 7-9-9-20-32 1T)
> 
> HT and NB are both at 2600MHz
> 
> I'm thinking maybe I can get a bit further using the FSB...
> I'm althinking maybe it's my "socket temps" don't know much about those though.


maybe the LLC...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Well something's not right, it takes 1.506v to keep my measly 4.7GHz. It's a major bottleneck for me too.
> CPUNB is at 1.475v
> NB at 1.27v
> DRAM is at 1.73v (1866 7-9-9-20-32 1T)
> 
> HT and NB are both at 2600MHz
> 
> I'm thinking maybe I can get a bit further using the FSB...
> I'm althinking maybe it's my "socket temps" don't know much about those though.


Can you use rig builder to add your system info?

Also posting some pics of BIOS settings won't hurt.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Can you use rig builder to add your system info?
> 
> Also posting some pics of BIOS settings won't hurt.


I set up rigbuilder but I have no idea how to screenshot the bios. I thought you needed some sort of capture card or video cable connector to do that...


----------



## gr8sho

Remember to add your rig to your signature.

Nothing special needed other than a USB thumb drive. When in BIOS, hit F12 to commit the screen image to the thumb drive. You can grab about 3 of them from the main menu and also get one or two from DigiVRM sub-menu.
You'll collect a number of BMP files you can then upload here by clicking the Image button.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Remember to add your rig to your signature.
> 
> Nothing special needed other than a USB thumb drive. When in BIOS, hit F12 to commit the screen image to the thumb drive. You can grab about 3 of them from the main menu and also get one or two from DigiVRM sub-menu.
> You'll collect a number of BMP files you can then upload here by clicking the Image button.


I can't see how to add my rig to my sig. I'll just give you this. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5836423/version/5836425


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mega Man

look in my sig


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> look in my sig


Thanks! +rep for you

My signature is updated now with my rig in it, in all fairness though, the last step isn't obvious if you're not looking for it.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I've had good luck with the 508 beta and 1403, it's possible your cpu/cooler is at it's limit or you just need some other adjustment besides V_Core.
> 
> 
> 
> Well something's not right, it takes 1.506v to keep my measly 4.7GHz. It's a major bottleneck for me too.
> CPUNB is at 1.475v
> NB at 1.27v
> DRAM is at 1.73v (1866 7-9-9-20-32 1T)
> 
> HT and NB are both at 2600MHz
> 
> I'm thinking maybe I can get a bit further using the FSB...
> I'm althinking maybe it's my "socket temps" don't know much about those though.
Click to expand...

That does seem to be a lot of voltage especially the CPU_NB, NB voltage you can leave stock as well. I might suggest taking the CPU_NB back to stock volts and speed and also loosen the ram up. Then start over with the 6350 that just seems awful high. I just put mine in again yesterday and sits at 5.0, 1.5v. NB at 2750 1.27v and ram at 2200 9-10-9.
If you're concerned about temps then you really should monitor them with something like HWMonitor free. The CPU temp will be your socket and the package will be your core temps.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> I can't see how to add my rig to my sig. I'll just give you this. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5836423/version/5836425
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wowzers... Your going a bit extreme with most of those.. First off, just try getting the cpu stable.. Im betting you can get 4.8ghz at 1.5v with LLC set to ultra high at 130% NB/CPU set to 1.3125 at high LLC 130% Your also putting alot of pressure on your IMC with that voltage on your ram. If you want to get a higher clock try to get that stable before you start ocing your NB/HT and Ram. Iv had the same issue with gettting stablity, and cannot get past 4.8. But adding in voltages into everything and upping everything wont always cause stability, It will also decrease performance if you overdo it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That does seem to be a lot of voltage especially the CPU_NB, NB voltage you can leave stock as well. I might suggest taking the CPU_NB back to stock volts and speed and also loosen the ram up. Then start over with the 6350 that just seems awful high. I just put mine in again yesterday and sits at 5.0, 1.5v. NB at 2750 1.27v and ram at 2200 9-10-9.
> If you're concerned about temps then you really should monitor them with something like HWMonitor free. The CPU temp will be your socket and the package will be your core temps.


Your a lucky one.. My 8350 is going bad after to much abuse. I am hardly able to get 4.8stable at 1.5v and 2600 NB at 1.27v..

Also you are right on NB/CPU voltage that is way high.. Might as well leave those on auto, at least the voltage will come down when not in use. That makes my chips temp skyrocket when I had it set to auto and it would get to 1.475~1.5v on the nb/cpu. Right now i can play bf4 for 3 hours and never go over 50c.. Most the time its around 48. OCCT for 10 min wont go over 60c.

before changing to my current settings id be looking at close to 60c in game and 70c occt/prime95


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> I can't see how to add my rig to my sig. I'll just give you this. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5836423/version/5836425


The first comment is about CPU/NB LLC set to Extreme. I've never had good results with the setting that far up, so I'd back it down to High.

I agree with all that talked about the memory interface. If your main priority is getting the CPU to a particular speed such as 4.8GHz, I wouldn't push the DRAM so hard. Can't tell if you're trying to OC the DRAM at the same time. I'm guessing yes if you are running CL=7.

I was also looking to make sure you had switches like Spread Spectrum disabled.

Another topic is the speed of the CPU/NB itself. Based on the vintage of the chip, it may not be possible to run at 2600MHz.

About the voltages, personally I'm not hung up on the values you chose as long as the temps are okay. You can post a pic of HWINFO64 if you like, but I doubt the temps themselves are causing you problems at that speed.

Lastly you mentioned FSB OC. Absolutely yes you should go for it, but perhaps after you've figured out the CPU part first.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

I just started using OCCT to test my overclocks since Prim95 just seems to want to be a "butt" Can anyone tell me if they see anything wrong with this test.

just running simple here

24XMult
200fsb

2600NB 1.26v
2600HT

CPU 1.506v
NB/CPU 1.38v (had to get it this high to stablize the 2600NB)

2400Mhz ram 1.65

cpu llc UH 130%
nb/cpu high 130%

all power settings off everything else is on auto. These are the only settings I touched.


----------



## gr8sho

I would turn all power management off for that test.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> I just started using OCCT to test my overclocks since Prim95 just seems to want to be a "butt" Can anyone tell me if they see anything wrong with this test.
> 
> just running simple here
> 
> 24XMult
> 200fsb
> 
> 2600NB 1.26v
> 2600HT
> 
> CPU 1.506v
> NB/CPU 1.38v (had to get it this high to stablize the 2600NB)
> 
> 2400Mhz ram 1.65
> 
> cpu llc UH 130%
> nb/cpu high 130%
> 
> all power settings off everything else is on auto. These are the only settings I touched.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yea the new 28.4 version of Prime95 has been closing out on me too. It's completely useless now... OCCT it is.
(Please remember to spoiler long posts!)

I just tried using AUTO for my CPUNB and surprisingly it booted and it is stable for around 5-8ish minutes in Prime95 (I'm assuming since it closed out) and 5 minutes on the dot in OCCT. (So maybe a few minutes less than before). I'll have to see what the actual voltage is now in the BIOS. Temps are looking about the same? I can't really tell because I couldn't keep it testing long enough to give me real solid max values.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> I just started using OCCT to test my overclocks since Prim95 just seems to want to be a "butt" Can anyone tell me if they see anything wrong with this test.
> 
> just running simple here
> 
> 24XMult
> 200fsb
> 
> 2600NB 1.26v
> 2600HT
> 
> CPU 1.506v
> NB/CPU 1.38v (had to get it this high to stablize the 2600NB)
> 
> 2400Mhz ram 1.65
> 
> cpu llc UH 130%
> nb/cpu high 130%
> 
> all power settings off everything else is on auto. These are the only settings I touched.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea the new 28.4 version of Prime95 has been closing out on me too. It's completely useless now... OCCT it is.
> (Please remember to spoiler long posts!)
> 
> I just tried using AUTO for my CPUNB and surprisingly it booted and it is stable for around 5-8ish minutes in Prime95 (I'm assuming since it closed out) and 5 minutes on the dot in OCCT. (So maybe a few minutes less than before). I'll have to see what the actual voltage is now in the BIOS. Temps are looking about the same? I can't really tell because I couldn't keep it testing long enough to give me real solid max values.
Click to expand...

the prime i use is fine, want a copy ?

Prime95.zip 4660k .zip file


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> the prime i use is fine, want a copy ?
> 
> Prime95.zip 4660k .zip file


That's the version that's been working for me for a while but once there's a new version I really don't like using the old one. I especially like how the new v28.4 has 5 minute tests and only creates one line of output for every test start so it's a lot easier to sum up.

BTW, it looks like auto puts my CPUNB at 1.45 instead of 1.475 and there is a slight reduction in stability as well as temperatures.

I'm now testing with my NB set to 2400MHz & AUTO=1.40v. I lowered my NB by .0625 and DRAM by .01 (It's a real mess to reconfigure so I don't want to screw it up now) I also set the VDDC and 1.8v NB back to auto. OCCT just failed at 14 minutes exactly. Very weird. It doesn't look like the temperatures have reduced much either. Using Open Hardware Monitor 0.6b core temp is maxing out at 82.5c and "Temp #1" (Socket I think) is maxing out at 76c. Possibly a few degrees better but it's still hard to tell/within error of margin. I'm not sure what to do next. I've basically just lowered my memory benching scores. :/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mega Man

you really should be able to get cpu/nb to 1.2-1.3 without issue and save your self some temp head room


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> the prime i use is fine, want a copy ?
> 
> Prime95.zip 4660k .zip file


Thanks, The newest version works the best lol. Used an old version iv been using for like 2 years now, just finally updated to the newest. But occt seems to be just a better utility... Im prime stable to btw. well 15 mins stable. I dont feel the need to go any longer then that. If the system or a core is going to crash it more then likely will in the first 10 min.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Does the +5 voltage and the VIN3 look normal to you guys? It just seems very erratic. Also the +5 looks a bit low, no?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you really should be able to get cpu/nb to 1.2-1.3 without issue and save your self some temp head room


I manually lowered the CPUNB to 1.3 and OCCT errored out after 9m 34s. My Socket temp max was 75c and Max core was 80.6c.

When you say it should be easy to lower the voltage to 1.2-1.3 do you mean with NB frequency drops as well? I'd really hate for it to be on stock...


----------



## Mega Man

no. but to me it sounds like you are starting to build resistance due to the heat,


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no. but to me it sounds like you are starting to build resistance due to the heat,


Yea I thought so. Well as much as I'd like to keep the NB overclocked it looks like I really just can't. I've reverted back to 2200MHz and Auto=[TBD in a few minutes]. I've been stable for 60 minutes so far with a max Socket temp of 73c and Core 78.8c. It's getting better, this is definitely progress. I'm going to end the test now and try setting the memory back to stock voltage and timings. I'm hoping I can get a minimum of 4.8GHz now.


----------



## cookieboyeli

I set the DRAM to 1.65v and changed the timings to 8-9-9-22 33 1T. I also changed DRAM LLC/DIGI+ option to Optimized as well as set the NB LLC to High. OCCT has just failed after 12m 46s. Previously I had tried this with DRAM at 1.7v 7-9-9-20 32 1T but I BSOD'd after a few minutes on Prime95 Blend. Max socket and core temperatures are now at 72c and 77.5c respectively.


----------



## Mega Man

if your ram is 1.65 you need to bump it 1-2 times there is vdroop to compensate for


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> if your ram is 1.65 you need to bump it 1-2 times there is vdroop to compensate for


Nope, my ram is G.Skill rated for 1.5v 1866 8-9-9-24 2T
I'm still using the same sub timings as posted above which are tighter than stock so I'm keeping it above 1.5. I just set the DRAM voltage to 1.55v and I'm already 25 minutes in without an error. I suspect the error before was because the CPUNB or NB voltage was too low. I bumped the NB voltage back up .00625. Max temps are looking good at 72c Socket and 77.1c Core.

EDIT: Error 29m 35s Core# 2 error. I'm going to bump the NB & CPUNB up this time.

EDIT2: Looks like that did the trick. Still testing but so far so good. 56 minutes in with 73c Socket and 78.3 Core peak temps. I'm going to try raising the multiplier after I reach 60 minutes. How much more voltage should 4.8GHz take? I'm already at 1.506v with Ultra High LLC [1.500v load].
By the way I've been using the small data set in OCCT as it sounds like it might be similar to Prime95's Small FFT.


----------



## cookieboyeli

I don't know how I'm going to get to 4.8GHz. I just tried 4 times bumping the core up 2 notches each time and I couldn't get it stable for even a minute. I was at 1.56v in the bios and 1.48 during testing but the core got above 88c and my CPU shuts off after that so that's not going to work. If I Start increasing the CPUNB again I'll just be going backwards. How do I break through this wall?


----------



## Mega Man

get a better cooling sys


----------



## gr8sho

Yeah, I'm now noticing Cookie is on air, so I'd be a bit concerned about trying for 4.8GHz. The temps are high.


----------



## miklkit

He is using a NH-D15 on a 6350. His problem is bad case air flow causing high temps. He needs to spend time in the air cooling forum getting his case air flow dialed in.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> I don't know how I'm going to get to 4.8GHz. I just tried 4 times bumping the core up 2 notches each time and I couldn't get it stable for even a minute. I was at 1.56v in the bios and 1.48 during testing but the core got above 88c and my CPU shuts off after that so that's not going to work. If I Start increasing the CPUNB again I'll just be going backwards. How do I break through this wall?


Easiest way to get to 4.8ghz and stay cool is to start with getting your cpu stable first. Leave the ram at default, NB/HT at default.(*AUTO Everything but these*)

Set mult, to 24 and fsb to 200. Vcore 1.5 nb/cpu auto. CPU LLC Ultra high 130% no power management or turbo enabled . disable everything that says spread spectrum.. Once you get a 100% stable cpu oc at a good temp, then move on to the next thing.. Ram.. Then NB then HT.. All your doing is wasting time.. I know I did the same thing for about 2 weeks... Dont waste 2 weeks cause you think the ram is stable at those timings.. Run the cpu at 4800mhz at 1.5v for an hour if that works then move on to getting your nb/cpu off auto and on to a manual voltage.. Then go to ram.. Let us know how things go. Also if you can run 30 min of OCCT without it failing or Prime95 you should be pretty stable.. Unless you want that whole im 24 hours stable thing to put in your sig..


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> He is using a NH-D15 on a 6350. His problem is bad case air flow causing high temps. He needs to spend time in the air cooling forum getting his case air flow dialed in.


I'm getting an NZXT H440 or 630 within a month, for now I've been leaving my side panel off. I'm currently running 4751MHz with an FSB of 231.78 @ 1.524v under load. Although It does get too hot and hard shut down sometime between 20 and 30 minutes.

I thought the Noctua would perform better than it is by about 15c vs my old 120mm CLC with a bubble in the loop, but I didn't factor in that these fans are spinning at 1500rpm VS the CLC fans screaming at 2200rpm. I thought it would only perform about 10 to 15c worse than liquid cooling too but I guess not. It's going to be a couple months before I can afford to build a waterloop, and I'm not even sure I want to yet.

I guess I really am maxed out.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> I'm getting an NZXT H440 or 630 within a month, for now I've been leaving my side panel off. I'm currently running 4751MHz with an FSB of 231.78 @ 1.524v under load. Although It does get too hot and hard shut down sometime between 20 and 30 minutes.
> 
> I thought the Noctua would perform better than it is by about 15c vs my old 120mm CLC with a bubble in the loop, but I didn't factor in that these fans are spinning at 1500rpm VS the CLC fans screaming at 2200rpm. I thought it would only perform about 10 to 15c worse than liquid cooling too but I guess not. It's going to be a couple months before I can afford to build a waterloop, and I'm not even sure I want to yet.
> 
> I guess I really am maxed out.


Have you tried what I posted before??? I drop 10C in temps just by starting from scratch... Use to get in the mid to high 60's while playing games, now it wont touch 50c. Only thing iv done was added a super small fan to the back of the mobo and one to the NB/VRM heatsinks. Which im sure helps some too, but its worth a shot..


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> He is using a NH-D15 on a 6350. His problem is bad case air flow causing high temps. He needs to spend time in the air cooling forum getting his case air flow dialed in.


I actually found that even having the side panel off my case makes my board and cpu run hotter.. Plenty of "proper" airflow makes a world of diffrence.

With the ACX cooler i had to switch my bg side inlet fan, i think its a 230mm, around so it sucks out all the hot air coming from the gpu.. That reduced motherboard temps alot and also gpu temps funny enough..


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> I'm getting an NZXT H440 or 630 within a month, for now I've been leaving my side panel off. I'm currently running 4751MHz with an FSB of 231.78 @ 1.524v under load. Although It does get too hot and hard shut down sometime between 20 and 30 minutes.
> 
> I thought the Noctua would perform better than it is by about 15c vs my old 120mm CLC with a bubble in the loop, but I didn't factor in that these fans are spinning at 1500rpm VS the CLC fans screaming at 2200rpm. I thought it would only perform about 10 to 15c worse than liquid cooling too but I guess not. It's going to be a couple months before I can afford to build a waterloop, and I'm not even sure I want to yet.
> 
> I guess I really am maxed out.


I have 4 fans on my H100i that can spin to 2600RPM if need be.









A 60 or 80mm fan that can spin at 2500RPM pointed at the NB will help too. You should post a pic of HWINFO with your system under load.

BTW, I run with both side panels off too. I had a problem with an unintended deleted partition on a 1TB drive I finally recovered, so I can finally get around to do a quick profiling exercise to measure temps with and without the side covers. My HAF 932 has a big ass fan on the side panel. Not sure how much good it does but it should feed enough ambient air to help.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Have you tried what I posted before??? I drop 10C in temps just by starting from scratch... Use to get in the mid to high 60's while playing games, now it wont touch 50c. Only thing iv done was added a super small fan to the back of the mobo and one to the NB/VRM heatsinks. Which im sure helps some too, but its worth a shot..


This is with everything dropped back to stock. My OC is was 10c lower now that I've set NB and CPUNB volts and frequency back to stock and worked up from there, but that just meant more headroom to add more CPU vcore, which I promptly did and gained another 50MHz.







I'm going to try to get past 4750 with 200 FSB and maybe something higher than my 233.

I definitely don't want a lot of noise so a tiny NB fan is out of the question, however I do understand that "proper airflow" will be greatly to my advantage, hopefully I will be able to get an NZXT case soon (can't decide). I'm pretty ashamed to admit I only have one 700rpm 180mm case fan and it's not helping airflow whatsoever plus it has blue LEDs which SUCK. (Yea, I said that, deal with it).
There is a space for another fan right next to the NB and CPU exhaust so I'll pop one in there too. I'll also upload a pic of HWINFO with everything burning before and after in a little while.

Now I'd like your thoughts on my case/cooling upgrade plans. I already know I'm either getting the NZXT H440 or H630. And this time I'm not going to skimp on the airflow (especially now that I understand overclocking on CVFZ 990FX NEEDS this). Here's what's in my head so far:

H440 VS H630

Pros:

Has a side window
Cons:

Not able to fit 60mm rad on top

H630 VS H440

Pros:

E-ATX compatibility
More radiator space (can it fit a 60mm rad on top???) specifically http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p1209_Alphacool-NexXxoS-UT60-Full-Copper-360mm---White-Special-Edition.html/XTCsid/isa5687m0dm0ag91r6g63h7t13 (If it can this will most certainly be my choice).
Cons:

No side window
Ugly CD bays (don't like the look or need them)
Does anyone have any objections with either of these cases for air or water cooling?


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> This is with everything dropped back to stock. My OC is was 10c lower now that I've set NB and CPUNB volts and frequency back to stock and worked up from there, but that just meant more headroom to add more CPU vcore, which I promptly did and gained another 50MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to get past 4750 with 200 FSB and maybe something higher than my 233.
> 
> I definitely don't want a lot of noise so a tiny NB fan is out of the question, however I do understand that "proper airflow" will be greatly to my advantage, hopefully I will be able to get an NZXT case soon (can't decide). I'm pretty ashamed to admit I only have one 700rpm 180mm case fan and it's not helping airflow whatsoever plus it has blue LEDs which SUCK. (Yea, I said that, deal with it).
> There is a space for another fan right next to the NB and CPU exhaust so I'll pop one in there too. I'll also upload a pic of HWINFO with everything burning before and after in a little while.
> 
> Now I'd like your thoughts on my case/cooling upgrade plans. I already know I'm either getting the NZXT H440 or H630. And this time I'm not going to skimp on the airflow (especially now that I understand overclocking on CVFZ 990FX NEEDS this). Here's what's in my head so far:
> 
> H440 VS H630
> 
> Pros:
> 
> Has a side window
> Cons:
> 
> Not able to fit 60mm rad on top
> 
> H630 VS H440
> 
> Pros:
> 
> E-ATX compatibility
> More radiator space (can it fit a 60mm rad on top???) specifically http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p1209_Alphacool-NexXxoS-UT60-Full-Copper-360mm---White-Special-Edition.html/XTCsid/isa5687m0dm0ag91r6g63h7t13 (If it can this will most certainly be my choice).
> Cons:
> 
> No side window
> Ugly CD bays (don't like the look or need them)
> Does anyone have any objections with either of these cases for air or water cooling?


You should come check the h series club thread out if you haven't to get ideas, and no a 60mm rad will not fit in either case up top unless you mod like I did

http://www.overclock.net/t/1430677/the-nzxt-h-series-club-h630-h440-h230


----------



## mwl5apv

Hey all, have a question for all fellow CHV users.

I recently purchased a 2nd Plextor M5S 256Gb to run 2 of them in Raid-0(mainly for the added space). Initial setup went fine. Although I am now sitting on boot time that are twice as long as when I had the single ssd for boot. I tried rebuilding the array with different stripe and sector sizes multiple times, same with a re-install of windows upon each attempt. Boot times remained the same. I now sit at 24-27 seconds once the "loading windows" screen starts up. Previously I was about 10-12 seconds.

I spent a little time playing around with things and also found that if I disable my 2Tb storage HDD in the hard disk priority options in BIOS, windows will not boot at all. Just asks to insert boot device.

Could it be that windows installed the boot file to the storage drive? I'm guessing if so, that might explain the longer boot times. However, I made sure to disconnect the sata cable from that drive during windows install. Then plugged it back in once the install was complete per Sean's windows 7 installation/setup guide.

Tried leaving the HDD disabled in BIOS and running the OS repair off the windows disk with no avail. Does anyone have any ideas what may be going on here? I've searched the 2Tb HDD for over an hour seeing if I can find any boot files. Nothing. I am at a loss here......


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Make sure that your HDD isnt in sata port 0

That caused some problems for me


----------



## mwl5apv

Sata ports 1-4 are set in raid mode. SSD's are in the first 2 ports. Sata Ports 5-6 are in IDE mode and contain my HDD and ODD


----------



## Mega Man

i would say yes


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Sata ports 1-4 are set in raid mode. SSD's are in the first 2 ports. Sata Ports 5-6 are in IDE mode and contain my HDD and ODD


I think it's something along the lines of If you have your HDD (storage) in Sata 0 then when windows installs it imprints an image onto the first sata device and from then on uses that when it boots but windows itself will install to whichever drive you designate it to.

I think that right anyways.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> I'm getting an NZXT H440 or 630 within a month, for now I've been leaving my side panel off. I'm currently running 4751MHz with an FSB of 231.78 @ 1.524v under load. Although It does get too hot and hard shut down sometime between 20 and 30 minutes.
> 
> I thought the Noctua would perform better than it is by about 15c vs my old 120mm CLC with a bubble in the loop, but I didn't factor in that these fans are spinning at 1500rpm VS the CLC fans screaming at 2200rpm. I thought it would only perform about 10 to 15c worse than liquid cooling too but I guess not. It's going to be a couple months before I can afford to build a waterloop, and I'm not even sure I want to yet.
> 
> I guess I really am maxed out.


There is something wrong with your setup. You need real air flow through the case for starters, no matter who makes it. I have 4 120mm fans for intakes and no case exhaust fans. Just a big hole in the back of the case for the CPU cooler fans to exhaust air. This has been cooling a 9590 @ 5ghz all year on air. Check my sig rig.

In the air cooling forum there is a thread discussing the D15 and it seems to have a coarser base, which means it needs a coarser TIM for best performance.

I tried a 120mm CLC and found that it would get up to 74-78C while the last time I bothered to stress test this on air it ran in the 59-62C range.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> I'm getting an NZXT H440 or 630 within a month, for now I've been leaving my side panel off. I'm currently running 4751MHz with an FSB of 231.78 @ 1.524v under load. Although It does get too hot and hard shut down sometime between 20 and 30 minutes.
> 
> I thought the Noctua would perform better than it is by about 15c vs my old 120mm CLC with a bubble in the loop, but I didn't factor in that these fans are spinning at 1500rpm VS the CLC fans screaming at 2200rpm. I thought it would only perform about 10 to 15c worse than liquid cooling too but I guess not. It's going to be a couple months before I can afford to build a waterloop, and I'm not even sure I want to yet.
> 
> I guess I really am maxed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is something wrong with your setup. You need real air flow through the case for starters, no matter who makes it. I have 4 120mm fans for intakes and no case exhaust fans. Just a big hole in the back of the case for the CPU cooler fans to exhaust air. This has been cooling a 9590 @ 5ghz all year on air. Check my sig rig.
> 
> In the air cooling forum there is a thread discussing the D15 and it seems to have a coarser base, which means it needs a coarser TIM for best performance.
> 
> I tried a 120mm CLC and found that it would get up to 74-78C while the last time I bothered to stress test this on air it ran in the 59-62C range.
Click to expand...

this makes no sense to me.

this is why, one course surface.

another course material = lots of holes. however a fine tim would be able to fill in the dips in the coarseness !


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this makes no sense to me.
> 
> this is why, one course surface.
> 
> another course material = lots of holes. however a fine tim would be able to fill in the dips in the coarseness !


The question is, am I ok using this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242027 Because that's what I've got.


----------



## Mega Man

it will be fine


----------



## jayflores

http://valid.x86.fr/g2xubb

goodevening! new ram tweak for 24/7


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this makes no sense to me.
> 
> this is why, one course surface.
> 
> another course material = lots of holes. however a fine tim would be able to fill in the dips in the coarseness !


I had it backwards. The D14 has the coarser base. Read it here.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1493091/ohhgouramis-noctua-nh-d14-vs-nh-d15-comparison


----------



## Gereti

Sold my i5 becose was not enought to handle BF4 HIGH setting's (100% cpu usage and dropping fps)
So my "maincomputer" include's now these until i find enought good offer to get 1155 i7 or etc...


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Sold my i5 becose was not enought to handle BF4 HIGH setting's (100% cpu usage and dropping fps)
> So my "maincomputer" include's now these until i find enought good offer to get 1155 i7 or etc...


Give the 8320 a try, its got 8 threads and most will get you to 4.7?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Give the 8320 a try, its got 8 threads and most will get you to 4.7?


Hmm, was thinking that but... haven't chosen the new cpu yet,
i liked that i5 was able to push max 65*C on BF4 using H80i and one 120mm noctua with 500rpm


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Hmm, was thinking that but... haven't chosen the new cpu yet,
> i liked that i5 was able to push max 65*C on BF4 using H80i and one 120mm noctua with 500rpm


A 4.6 Ghz OC with the 8320 + H80i and cool ambients should make your BF4 gaming temps about 45-50Cish (around 65C max temp for stress testing), with 75% utilization (8 threads all day lol).

BTW: Can you post pics of your updated rig?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> A 4.6 Ghz OC with the 8320 + H80i and cool ambients should make your BF4 gaming temps about 45-50Cish (around 65C max temp for stress testing), with 75% utilization (8 threads all day lol).
> 
> BTW: Can you post pics of your updated rig?


of cource i can,

btw, which one?









Äh i take pics from both









Edit, yes i know, *dirty mess*

Both computer's, both use rosewill armor evo case


AMD PC, 6990 is stolen from intelpc until i realise which is "Main PC", 6990 is to mainpc, 6970 is sold so matx pc use 7870 and third computer don't have card anymore, but i think that two computer is enought, sold mine i5 2500K and HIS radeon 6970+accelero mono 220€ today, i stealed 2x2gb ram from intelpc too to amd pc



Intel PC, i like that i can use my audigy 2 pci audio card


and yes, amd pc cable management is horrible but i was hungry, my hand's was shaking etc and this computer should be just that time until i get new cpu, then i build from those part's one pc,

matx pc pic's i have somewhere,...
ah, found it, you can see them here
http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs/9780#post_22389935

need new cpu cooler to matx computer, i have 2xkuhler 620 pump/blok and 3x120mm 620 rad's and tiny watertank but...


----------



## X-Alt

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> of cource i can,
> 
> btw, which one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Äh i take pics from both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, yes i know, *dirty mess*
> 
> Both computer's, both use rosewill armor evo case
> 
> 
> AMD PC, 6990 is stolen from intelpc until i realise which is "Main PC", 6990 is to mainpc, 6970 is sold so matx pc use 7870 and third computer don't have card anymore, but i think that two computer is enought, sold mine i5 2500K and HIS radeon 6970+accelero mono 220€ today, i stealed 2x2gb ram from intelpc too to amd pc
> 
> 
> 
> Intel PC, i like that i can use my audigy 2 pci audio card
> 
> 
> and yes, amd pc cable management is horrible but i was hungry, my hand's was shaking etc and this computer should be just that time until i get new cpu, then i build from those part's one pc,
> 
> matx pc pic's i have somewhere,...
> ah, found it, you can see them here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs/9780#post_22389935
> 
> need new cpu cooler to matx computer, i have 2xkuhler 620 pump/blok and 3x120mm 620 rad's and tiny watertank but...





Looks nice, when you redo the cable management, just shove everythinng thru the hole and out near whatever connector. Also, running a 6990 thru a 550W Seasonic M12II based PSU is crazy, so switch out the PSUs and redo the cable management ASAP lol.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Looks nice, when you redo the cable management, just shove everythinng thru the hole and out near whatever connector. Also, running a 6990 thru a 550W Seasonic M12II based PSU is crazy, so switch out the PSUs and redo the cable management ASAP lol.


Well, i rebuild atleast one of those when i get new cpu

and btw, i have runned even more stuff than those from xfx550W

i had: 1055T+6990 (8pin+6pin) and then i had even one molex gived to 6970's 8pin adapter (2x molex-8pin, 750W chieftech gave one molex and xfx one)
soo









but i have seen that this xfx doesn't have any problem to run those, but of cource i was know that and then i bought super flower golden green pro 750W, 1 month old unit 65€ included post's

amd based computer is builded using *throwin everything in case and done" method

I have to take and look couple finnish internet forum's and site's and check could i get cheap cpu

saw one used 3930K what price was 350€, that was interesting but i'm not going to use that much money to cpu, 150-200€ is maby enought what i could use

FX8320/8350 would be nice to get but...hmh...this is too hard to choose "right" cpu, even when you have multiple choices :/


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Well, i rebuild atleast one of those when i get new cpu
> 
> and btw, i have runned even more stuff than those from xfx550W
> 
> i had: 1055T+6990 (8pin+6pin) and then i had even one molex gived to 6970's 8pin adapter (2x molex-8pin, 750W chieftech gave one molex and xfx one)
> soo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i have seen that this xfx doesn't have any problem to run those, but of cource i was know that and then i bought super flower golden green pro 750W, 1 month old unit 65€ included post's
> 
> amd based computer is builded using *throwin everything in case and done" method
> 
> I have to take and look couple finnish internet forum's and site's and check could i get cheap cpu
> 
> saw one used 3930K what price was 350€, that was interesting but i'm not going to use that much money to cpu, 150-200€ is maby enought what i could use
> 
> FX8320/8350 would be nice to get but...hmh...this is too hard to choose "right" cpu, even when you have multiple choices :/


IMO, it would be gr8 to run 83X0, we have a huge community to support you if you have issues.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> IMO, it would be gr8 to run 83X0, we have a huge community to support you if you have issues.


Mm, have to think about, but first i need those money's from part's what i just sold before i can buy anything









meanwhile i try to find cheap used 83x0 cpu, If i would buy one


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Give the 8320 a try, its got 8 threads and most will get you to 4.7?


Not trrue any lomger. The current 8320 production usually tops out at about 4.5 to 4.6 GHZ. I just got a 9590. I can not get stability even with 1.60 volts. It has an unusually high VID of 1.488 volts at 4.7 GHZ stock frequency. I can run games but Prime '95 locks up after running a few seconds. I could try 1.65 volts but hell I would never run it 24 7 at such a high voltage so I am settling for 4.85 GHZ at 1.58 volts. So NoOT even all 9500's give a stability at reasonable voltage at 5.0 GHZ and above.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Not trrue any lomger. The current 8320 propuctions usually tops out at about 4.5 to 4.6 GHZ. I just got a 9590. I can not get stability even with 1.60 volts. It has an unusually high VID of 1.488 volts at 4.7 GHZ stock frequency. I can run games but Prime '95 locks up after running a few seconds. I could try 1.65 volts but hell I would never run it 24 7 at such a high voltage so I am settling for 4.85 GHZ at 1.58 volts. So NoOT even all 9500's give a stability at reasonable voltage at 5.0 GHZ and above.


He could find a used one, or go 8350. My 8320 was post-9590 (October), I don't think the 9590 production ramped up much?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Not trrue any lomger. The current 8320 production usually tops out at about 4.5 to 4.6 GHZ. I just got a 9590. I can not get stability even with 1.60 volts. It has an unusually high VID of 1.488 volts at 4.7 GHZ stock frequency. I can run games but Prime '95 locks up after running a few seconds. I could try 1.65 volts but hell I would never run it 24 7 at such a high voltage so I am settling for 4.85 GHZ at 1.58 volts. So NoOT even all 9500's give a stability at reasonable voltage at 5.0 GHZ and above.


Just out of curiosity, have you tried running your Dram at anything lower than 2400MHz?
Wondering if maybe the IMC may be the issue. You have to remember not all are capable of stabilizing 16GB at 2400MHz.

When you mention Prime95 "Locks Up" makes me think it could lean towards a memory/IMC issue.
Please let us know if you can get things improved at all, I've been thinking of a 95xx myself but now...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, have you tried running your Dram at anything lower than 2400MHz?
> Wondering if maybe the IMC may be the issue. You have to remember not all are capable of stabilizing 16GB at 2400MHz.
> 
> When you mention Prime95 "Locks Up" makes me think it could lean towards a memory/IMC issue.
> Please let us know if you can get things improved at all, I've been thinking of a 95xx myself but now...


Your right I should try that one, but I think it is more likely to be the H100i cooler. My Swiftech H320 is under rma will have to wait a week and a half before I get it back with the new improved pump. It is way more efficient at cooling than Corsair H100i . I will post here tomorrow after I have a chance to lower mymmemory setting for my Gskill to 2133. I will also reinstall the fan I had blowing on my vrms on the Crosshair V Formula Z. Take care.


----------



## richie_2010

im going try a good benching session on my hypers with my 1055t soon i think
i have 4gb set of ddr3 1866 7 8 7 24 and i just got a 6gb set of ddr3 2000 8 8 8 24 set for £30

ive never really seen what they can do fully.

ive had my 1866 at 1750 6 6 6 18 but thats it


----------



## RagingPwner

Hey guys, quick question that I know has been asked 324095349534 times but I can't find where I wrote the info down.. Anyways:



Which temps should I be monitoring when OC'ing on my CHV-Z? And what is the T0, T1, etc. under the Asus ROG section?

Thanks!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> To help keep things clear
> HWInfo64 for the Z reads as follows under the ASUS ROG listing
> T0 = CPU Socket
> T1= SB temp
> T2 = NB temp,
> T3 = Mainboard
> VINO = Vcore
> CPU/NB = IMC in CPU
> NB Core = Actual NB voltage
> VIN3 = CPU VDDA
> 
> Under CPU
> CPU 0 = CPU Core temp


Temps to keep an eye on are T0 (80c max) and CPU 0 (70c max)
T2 is a decent indicator of vrm temps as well, fan on the vrms and on the back of the socket helps alot.


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Temps to keep an eye on are T0 (80c max) and CPU 0 (70c max)
> T2 is a decent indicator of vrm temps as well, fan on the vrms and on the back of the socket helps alot.


Yes, that was the exact list I was looking for! And I have a 120mm on the back of my mobo so I should be ok there. Thanks for the quick reply.









+rep


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> Yes, that was the exact list I was looking for! And I have a 120mm on the back of my mobo so I should be ok there. Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


No worries, make sure you Rep Sandman as well for providing that list, i have it saved somewhere just because my memory is terribad


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No worries, make sure you Rep Sandman as well for providing that list, i have it saved somewhere just because my memory is terribad


He got some +rep as well.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, have you tried running your Dram at anything lower than 2400MHz?
> Wondering if maybe the IMC may be the issue. You have to remember not all are capable of stabilizing 16GB at 2400MHz.
> 
> When you mention Prime95 "Locks Up" makes me think it could lean towards a memory/IMC issue.
> Please let us know if you can get things improved at all, I've been thinking of a 95xx myself but now...


It is not merely the amount of memory so much as the number of memory slots employed. I use two 8 GB dimm modules not four 4 Gb modules.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> It is not merely the amount of memory so much as the number of memory slots employed. I use two 8 GB dimm modules not four 4 Gb modules.


Your both right.. I run 16gb of 2400 trident 4x4 dimms, I can get 2 sticks, 8gb stable at 2133 or a little higher, but for 100% stable it'ss back to 1866 for all sticks running for 16gb. No matter core or cpu-nb volts, just stressed the IMC too far. First batch 8350 btw


----------



## agung79

added copper to back side of vrms




drop 2 - 3 Cdeg cpu socket temp....


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> added copper to back side of vrms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drop 2 - 3 Cdeg cpu socket temp....


Where did you get those?


----------



## agung79

Thats small n thin copper memory heat sink, just attach with glue n gelid extreme...


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Thats small n thin copper memory heat sink, just attach with glue n gelid extreme...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Your both right.. I run 16gb of 2400 trident 4x4 dimms, I can get 2 sticks, 8gb stable at 2133 or a little higher, but for 100% stable it'ss back to 1866 for all sticks running for 16gb. No matter core or cpu-nb volts, just stressed the IMC too far. First batch 8350 btw


What timings? I have virtually the same setup except for 8GB sticks and can run them at 2400 with stock timings.


----------



## gr8sho

This may have been said before.

I normally run with CnQ enabled. When doing menial work, I use balanced power plan.

I've always assumed that when the CPU is presented with a high workload, it would behave as if were in full power mode. I use Slysoft software to do various tasks. When doing encoding job, I noticed only 6 cores were being used. I was thinking Windows 8 dispatcher may have had a bug. In a later run I noticed all 8 core working. I pinned the difference down to the power plan.

In conclusion, there is a marked difference in how the CPU works in either balanced vs high performance power plans.

If anyone observes different behavior, I'd like to hear about it.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> What timings? I have virtually the same setup except for 8GB sticks and can run them at 2400 with stock timings.


1866, 4 dimms, 8-9-9-24 1.65v 1.275nb

2133, 2 dimms, 8-9-9-27 (at one time) 1.7v 1.3nb

2400, 2 dimms, 9-10-(9 or 10)-27 (at one time) 1.7v 1.3nb

Those are very close if not what I could run them. Really I can get the better speed with half the ram but with minecraft sever and games running with other stuff I just run 16gb


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> It is not merely the amount of memory so much as the number of memory slots employed. I use two 8 GB dimm modules not four 4 Gb modules.
> 
> 
> 
> Your both right.. I run 16gb of 2400 trident 4x4 dimms, I can get 2 sticks, 8gb stable at 2133 or a little higher, but for 100% stable it'ss back to 1866 for all sticks running for 16gb. No matter core or cpu-nb volts, just stressed the IMC too far. First batch 8350 btw
Click to expand...

I can run 4x4gb 2400 mhz at rated timings on the Kingston hyperx beasts.


And I can run this as a daily overclock with 2X4GB


Cpu/nb voltage on auto with DOCP enabled


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I can run 4x4gb 2400 mhz at rated timings on the Kingston hyperx beasts.
> 
> 
> And I can run this as a daily overclock with 2X4GB
> 
> 
> Cpu/nb voltage on auto with DOCP enabled


No need for anything over 2400, really even 2100. Just a small benefit from 1866 to 2133 anyway on some benches and games. Correct me guys if i'm wrong, but you would be better off dropping the speed and going as tight on timings as you can. Its alot harder for the chip to adjust memory when your running 4.8ghz or 5 + ghz rather than stock, like I do now and others do, just further stresses the IMC


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I can run 4x4gb 2400 mhz at rated timings on the Kingston hyperx beasts.
> 
> 
> And I can run this as a daily overclock with 2X4GB
> 
> 
> Cpu/nb voltage on auto with DOCP enabled
> 
> 
> 
> No need for anything over 2400, really even 2100. Just a small benefit from 1866 to 2133 anyway on some benches and games. Correct me guys if i'm wrong, but you would be better off dropping the speed and going as tight on timings as you can. Its alot harder for the chip to adjust memory when your running 4.8ghz or 5 + ghz rather than stock, like I do now and others do, just further stresses the IMC
Click to expand...

Depends , some benches prefer tight timings over high frequencies, others are the opposite. The system I am referencing in the screenshots generally performs it's best at the 2624 mhz setting shown in AIDA 64.

Just have to test things out for yourself.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> 2400, 2 dimms, 9-10-(9 or 10)-27 (at one time) 1.7v 1.3nb
> 
> Those are very close if not what I could run them. Really I can get the better speed with half the ram but with minecraft sever and games running with other stuff I just run 16gb


Odd I suppose. My 2400 RAM has stock CL=10. I run 1.65V per spec too. I would have thought 4GB sticks perform better. Have you confirmed dimms are solid with memtest? My chip is virtually identical to yours.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Odd I suppose. My 2400 RAM has stock CL=10. I run 1.65V per spec too. I would have thought 4GB sticks perform better. Have you confirmed dimms are solid with memtest? My chip is virtually identical to yours.


Yeah their solid. I even swapped out all 4 dimms with G-Skill and the new one are still solid. Yes, benches may take better to tighter timings or faster speed but everyday applications won't see the difference as much


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Depends , some benches prefer tight timings over high frequencies, others are the opposite. The system I am referencing in the screenshots generally performs it's best at the 2624 mhz setting shown in AIDA 64.
> 
> Just have to test things out for yourself.


Most Benchmarks are meaningless artificial tests. I think he more likely is talking about real-world applications like Photoshop (Elements) databases, games etc.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Most Benchmarks are meaningless artificial tests. I think he more likely is talking about real-world applications like Photoshop (Elements) databases, games etc.


Exactly. That better explains the word applications. Honest every day use wont matter much


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Depends , some benches prefer tight timings over high frequencies, others are the opposite. The system I am referencing in the screenshots generally performs it's best at the 2624 mhz setting shown in AIDA 64.
> 
> Just have to test things out for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Benchmarks are meaningless artificial tests. I think he more likely is talking about real-world applications like Photoshop (Elements) databases, games etc.
Click to expand...

About the only thing benchmarks are good for are measuring performance of the same rig at different settings.

For measuring memory performance, AIDA 64 seems to be a pretty good tool, Maxxmem is too flaky to really learn anything by using it.

In the case of the particular ram that I have in this machine, it doesn't operate well with lower CL but will run very high frequency at 1T command rates. I can't manage the same numbers ( see picture below) in AIDA 64 when reducing the frequency and tightening the timings with this ram. Are the Tridents able to run CL10 or less on a 1 T command rate? I guess I've been led to believe they can run the lower CL's than the Kingston Beasts , but do so at a 2T command rate.


----------



## Mega Man

mine wont but they are the 8gb sticks but it may be imc dependent


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Just in case people didn't know this already, the CVF (non Z) will run the FX-9xxx series chips perfectly fine









http://valid.x86.fr/mb3q3c


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> In the case of the particular ram that I have in this machine, it doesn't operate well with lower CL but will run very high frequency at 1T command rates. I can't manage the same numbers ( see picture below) in AIDA 64 when reducing the frequency and tightening the timings with this ram. Are the Tridents able to run CL10 or less on a 1 T command rate? I guess I've been led to believe they can run the lower CL's than the Kingston Beasts , but do so at a 2T command rate.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> mine wont but they are the 8gb sticks but it may be imc dependent




Mine are running at 1T.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> 
> 
> Mine are running at 1T.


Myn are running just fine with 1T also, But i have 130% enabled and 1.6550v


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Hey guys those of you that are running Crosshair V Formula-Z, What bios you guys running the latest n grreatest or an older one.. Im currently using the newest 2101.. If your using an older bios, why so? No real reason my comp is running great now at 4.9ghz. New power supply helped lots with stability.. But since I dont know everything about this board im not sure if the latest bios is the best one so far.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> 
> 
> Mine are running at 1T.
> 
> 
> 
> Myn are running just fine with 1T also, But i have 130% enabled and 1.6550v
Click to expand...

Interesting, thanks for the info. What do you get for AIDA 64 scores with yours?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Hey guys those of you that are running Crosshair V Formula-Z, What bios you guys running the latest n grreatest or an older one.. Im currently using the newest 2101.. If your using an older bios, why so? No real reason my comp is running great now at 4.9ghz. New power supply helped lots with stability.. But since I dont know everything about this board im not sure if the latest bios is the best one so far.


i always run the newest, however i have not played with it in a bit, so it is a bit older. i will be updating it soon though


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Myn are running just fine with 1T also, But i have 130% enabled and 1.6550v


1.65V is stock setting. The non-Z doesnt have them new fangled controls...


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> 1.65V is stock setting. The non-Z doesnt have them new fangled controls...


Yup thats why I got it to 1.6550 uped it just a smidge and then if it needs it it will give it just a little extra juice.. I see myn jump up to 1.665 with the 130%.. So if it doesnt run stable at 1.65 just bump it a few notches till you can see stability when running a ram testing utility.. I guess all in all, if your ram has quite a bit of VDroop (myn at stock is 1.639v) you could bump it a notch if your concerned.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

In HWiNfo64, under the asus rog line there is T0 T1 T2 T3 temps. What one is each? T0 and T2 get the hottest. 50~51C


----------



## felix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> In HWiNfo64, under the asus rog line there is T0 T1 T2 T3 temps. What one is each? T0 and T2 get the hottest. 50~51C


4 days ago someone asked again and someone answered by quoting this helpful post by "The Sandman" :

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> To help keep things clear
> HWInfo64 for the Z reads as follows under the ASUS ROG listing
> T0 = CPU Socket
> T1= SB temp
> T2 = NB temp,
> T3 = Mainboard
> VINO = Vcore
> CPU/NB = IMC in CPU
> NB Core = Actual NB voltage
> VIN3 = CPU VDDA
> 
> Under CPU
> CPU 0 = CPU Core temp


Should be sticky....


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> 4 days ago someone asked again and someone answered by quoting this helpful post by "The Sandman" :
> Should be sticky....


Ah very good. Thought T0 was NB. But looks like my nb maxes out at 47c with the fan on the socket and a fan on the heatsink.


----------



## felix

I think 47C is normal maximum for plain aircooling...

As for the info, don't thank me, rep "The Sandman"... i also used his useful info for setting up my HWinfo tool...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Interesting, thanks for the info. What do you get for AIDA 64 scores with yours?


Here's a datapoint.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> In HWiNfo64, under the asus rog line there is T0 T1 T2 T3 temps. What one is each? T0 and T2 get the hottest. 50~51C


Use the rename function on those items (right click). The tool has decent personalization capability to make it more user friendly.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Interesting, thanks for the info. What do you get for AIDA 64 scores with yours?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a datapoint.
Click to expand...

Very nice!

You have a much different overclock than I have. I'm left to wonder how much effect the heavy FSB overclock has on the scores vs my mostly multiplier OC. The higher NB clock certainly helps.
I also noticed that you have them running a 2T command rate , is it possible to run AIDA again at 1T, all other settings the same?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> You have a much different overclock than I have. I'm left to wonder how much effect the heavy FSB overclock has on the scores vs my mostly multiplier OC. The higher NB clock certainly helps.
> I also noticed that you have them running a 2T command rate , is it possible to run AIDA again at 1T, all other settings the same?


I didn't catch the notation in the report. But, I looked in BIOS and it's definitely set to 1T. I took a screenshot.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> You have a much different overclock than I have. I'm left to wonder how much effect the heavy FSB overclock has on the scores vs my mostly multiplier OC. The higher NB clock certainly helps.
> I also noticed that you have them running a 2T command rate , is it possible to run AIDA again at 1T, all other settings the same?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't catch the notation in the report. But, I looked in BIOS and it's definitely set to 1T. I took a screenshot.
Click to expand...

It must revert to 2T when you boot as shown in the AIDA screenie. I've been interested in trying the trident's because of their lower CL , but unless they can run at the 1T command rate, I don't see that I would gain alot vs the Beasts at 2600mhz. It's just too bad that RAM is too darn expensive I can't just buy a set to try out.
I sure appreciate the information


----------



## gr8sho

Strange, eh? Never saw that before.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Strange, eh? Never saw that before.


I kinda thought that might be happening, that's part of the reason I wanted to see the AIDA scores.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I kinda thought that might be happening, that's part of the reason I wanted to see the AIDA scores.


Can you say more? Are you suggesting the DRAM won't run at that freq with command rate = 1T?

I can try lowering the IMC speed.


----------



## The Sandman

I run a set of Trident X F3-1866C8D-16GTX and have no issues running them at 2143MHz 1T or even at 2408MHz at 1T.

2143MHz



2408MHz


----------



## gr8sho

Did you ever sort out the CnQ issue @300MHz FSB?


----------



## The Sandman

No but I did find another piece to the puzzle.

As I was playing around again last night at 300MHz I entered "Advanced power settings" and noticed under "Processor management" that both the Minimum and Maximum processor state were completely gone. Only thing that shows is "System cooling policy". As soon as I returned to 265MHz it magically reappears like normal.

I'm lost on this one









Anyone have any thoughts?

It's the only thing keeping me from running 300MHz.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> No but I did find another piece to the puzzle.
> 
> As I was playing around again last night at 300MHz I entered "Advanced power settings" and noticed under "Processor management" that both the Minimum and Maximum processor state were completely gone. Only thing that shows is "System cooling policy". As soon as I returned to 265MHz it magically reappears like normal.
> 
> I'm lost on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> It's the only thing keeping me from running 300MHz.


Those two settings are there for me in Balanced Power Plan. I do have a UPS connected.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I run a set of Trident X F3-1866C8D-16GTX and have no issues running them at 2143MHz 1T or even at 2408MHz at 1T.


Did you change anything else in BIOS besides command rate? If not, then the only other difference is the hardware (mainboard) itself.

I only see 1T if I back the memory frequency down to 2000MHz.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Those two settings are there for me in Balanced Power Plan. I do have a UPS connected.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Did you change anything else in BIOS besides command rate? If not, then the only other difference is the hardware (mainboard) itself.
> 
> I only see 1T if I back the memory frequency down to 2000MHz.


I too have a UPS and as long as I don't exceed somewhere around the 275 to 278MHz ref clock the options are present/normal but any higher and I loose those two options completely and C&Q no longer functions. It's been a ball buster trying to figure out what's causing it lol.

Command rated is the only thing I have to change and it's always stayed on 1T.

Wish my dang C&Q was this easy. The overall feel at 4816MHz (300MHz ref clock) is real snappy even compared to my present OC listed below. I should mention too that my 4822MHz (267MHz) is deff more snappy than my 4813MHz using 234MHz ref clock.
I just hate pounding the poop out of system unnecessarily. Can't wait for the day when I get this figured out.

Maybe it's our early model 1236 chips ah? lol.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I run a set of Trident X F3-1866C8D-16GTX and have no issues running them at 2143MHz 1T or even at 2408MHz at 1T.
> 
> 2143MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 2408MHz


Those are some nice sticks.
I've seen a few guys with the CL10 2400 mhz tridents that couldn't run 1T at that freq. I wonder if yours are more closely related to the Flares?
It seems there's no end to the tweaking you can do with ram CL12 2400 1T @ 2700NB


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Those two settings are there for me in Balanced Power Plan. I do have a UPS connected.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Did you change anything else in BIOS besides command rate? If not, then the only other difference is the hardware (mainboard) itself.
> 
> I only see 1T if I back the memory frequency down to 2000MHz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I too have a UPS and as long as I don't exceed somewhere around the 275 to 278MHz ref clock the options are present/normal but any higher and I loose those two options completely and C&Q no longer functions. It's been a ball buster trying to figure out what's causing it lol.
> 
> Command rated is the only thing I have to change and it's always stayed on 1T.
> 
> Wish my dang C&Q was this easy. The overall feel at 4816MHz (300MHz ref clock) is real snappy even compared to my present OC listed below. I should mention too that my 4822MHz (267MHz) is deff more snappy than my 4813MHz using 234MHz ref clock.
> I just hate pounding the poop out of system unnecessarily. Can't wait for the day when I get this figured out.
> 
> Maybe it's our early model 1236 chips ah? lol.
Click to expand...

my 1229 has no issues,


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Those are some nice sticks.
> I've seen a few guys with the CL10 2400 mhz tridents that couldn't run 1T at that freq. I wonder if yours are more closely related to the Flares?
> It seems there's no end to the tweaking you can do with ram CL12 2400 1T @ 2700NB


Are you suggesting that increasing CL to get 1T is a better tradeoff at 2400MHz freq?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I too have a UPS and as long as I don't exceed somewhere around the 275 to 278MHz ref clock the options are present/normal but any higher and I loose those two options completely and C&Q no longer functions. It's been a ball buster trying to figure out what's causing it lol.
> 
> Command rated is the only thing I have to change and it's always stayed on 1T.
> 
> Wish my dang C&Q was this easy. The overall feel at 4816MHz (300MHz ref clock) is real snappy even compared to my present OC listed below. I should mention too that my 4822MHz (267MHz) is deff more snappy than my 4813MHz using 234MHz ref clock.
> I just hate pounding the poop out of system unnecessarily. Can't wait for the day when I get this figured out.
> 
> Maybe it's our early model 1236 chips ah? lol.


I certainly won't put it past Asus to have a bug in BIOS.

See if poking values into registry gives the desired result. Reference info here.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Those are some nice sticks.
> I've seen a few guys with the CL10 2400 mhz tridents that couldn't run 1T at that freq. I wonder if yours are more closely related to the Flares?
> It seems there's no end to the tweaking you can do with ram CL12 2400 1T @ 2700NB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that increasing CL to get 1T is a better tradeoff at 2400MHz freq?
Click to expand...

It depends on the capabilities of the ram you have. With the kit that I have, it's not really an option to run CL10 or less at 2400 mhz + and they don't seem to like 2T very well at all.

I'd be interested to see the jdec information on the kit that you have, do most of them suggest CR2? ( look in the spd tab of cpuid) .


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> ...
> 
> Command rated is the only thing I have to change and it's always stayed on 1T.
> 
> ...
> 
> Maybe it's our early model 1236 chips ah? lol.


I'm leaning towards a bug in BIOS unless someone can prove me wrong with same hardware. Of course Asus is under no obligation to support DRAM working at 2400MHz on the non-Z board,

As for the chip, I know it's a power hog, but I've grown used to it by now...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It depends on the capabilities of the ram you have. With the kit that I have, it's not really an option to run CL10 or less at 2400 mhz + and they don't seem to like 2T very well at all.
> 
> I'd be interested to see the jdec information on the kit that you have, do most of them suggest CR2? ( look in the spd tab of cpuid) .


Sure. Here you go.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It depends on the capabilities of the ram you have. With the kit that I have, it's not really an option to run CL10 or less at 2400 mhz + and they don't seem to like 2T very well at all.
> 
> I'd be interested to see the jdec information on the kit that you have, do most of them suggest CR2? ( look in the spd tab of cpuid) .
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Here you go.
Click to expand...

By that , it should be good to go @ cl10 ,2400mhz 1T.

I remember others complaining that it was difficult to get them to run 1T at 2400 mhz.
Thanks for the information


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> By that , it should be good to go @ cl10 ,2400mhz 1T.
> 
> I remember others complaining that it was difficult to get them to run 1T at 2400 mhz.
> Thanks for the information


Ya. I have proven Asus has bugs in BIOS when FSB = 300. That's where I'd put my money. No biggie though. Have to decide on when to start my next build and with what.


----------



## Mega Man

huh. you may be right, i just realized i never ran 300 fsb on my asus HAHAHAHA


----------



## Gereti

Allright, got message from one guy and he told that he can sell his i7 3770K with 200€, so i buy it when i get pay, he was even thinking that he would send that cpu me before i get pay but i said that it would be better that i pay cpu first, just in case









But, if i found good matx 1155 mobo what include's able to OC that chip, i'm going to put my 1055T back in this formula-z and OC it


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Sure. Here you go.


the new trridentXs uses samsung ic's and can do 2400 at c9's

heres the recent one i have..

http://valid.x86.fr/g2xubb

cas9 cr1


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Sure. Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the new trridentXs uses samsung ic's and can do 2400 at c9's
> 
> heres the recent one i have..
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/g2xubb
> 
> cas9 cr1
Click to expand...

What is the exact kit that you have? I'd be interested in seeing the AIDA64 scores for those.


----------



## felix

He has the 2400C10 8GB dual kit, you can see in the part number info...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> He has the 2400C10 8GB dual kit, you can see in the part number info...


I meant Jayflores's kit


----------



## felix

Judging by the cpu-z info and that he claimed IC info for gr8sho's kit, i bet he has the same.


----------



## jayflores

let me correct myself its running at cr2, kinda sleepy while typing at work earlier. lol

anyway here's a quick run using aida64 4.50(recent ver.) with a sloppy win7 sp1 OS


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> let me correct myself its running at cr2, kinda sleepy while typing at work earlier. lol
> 
> anyway here's a quick run using aida64 4.50(recent ver.) with a sloppy win7 sp1 OS


Hey Jay, No worries man.

From an earlier post, it looks like you're running 2x4GB kits. Also, can you confirm you've loaded the timings using DOCP in BIOS via the XMP profile?

Lastly, in BIOS if you've set command rate to 1T and AIDA64 still shows at 2T, we have a winner.


----------



## jayflores

yep these are 2sticks of 4gb's samsung ic's.. same as the cpuz validation earlier.

i did set the profile from the bios and manually changed the primaries









setting it up at CR1 is possible but i gotta crank cpu-nb upto 1.25v.. need to get some grub for a sec. and i will tweak a bit more


----------



## gr8sho

I run CPU/NB closer to 1.4V for that purpose. Anyway, if you can get CR=1T at 2400 to stick, it will be a useful datapoint for the non-Z board owners. Asus never formally extended support for 2400 on DRAM anyhow for our board.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Those are some nice sticks.
> I've seen a few guys with the CL10 2400 mhz tridents that couldn't run 1T at that freq. I wonder if yours are more closely related to the Flares?
> It seems there's no end to the tweaking you can do with ram CL12 2400 1T @ 2700NB


I have to say my own recent experience with a new FX-9590 cpu has been biiterly disappointing. I was displeased from the start when I noticed my VIDat stock frequency waw a whopping 1.488 volts. Myfears were reaized when at 4.86 GHZ I could not run a stable prime '95. The computer shut down this was with a new H100i installation while waiting for pump replacement on my Swiftech H320. The highest frequency I can stable is 4.76 GHZ with 1.54 cpu voltage. I even dialed my ram speed down from its rated 2400 o 21333to see if that made any difference. All for naught. This 9590 is no better than the lousy 1236 8350 I have had for the past 2 years.. I could only get stability just under 4.8GHZ. On that chip.I. think AMD should be faulted for issuing a 9590 with such a high VID. Does NOT appear to be a highly binned chip at all.


----------



## felix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I have to say my own recent experience with a new FX-9590 cpu has been biiterly disappointing. I was displeased from the start when I noticed my VIDat stock frequency waw a whopping 1.488 volts. Myfears were reaized when at 4.86 GHZ I could not run a stable prime '95. The computer shut down this was with a new H100i installation while waiting for pump replacement on my Swiftech H320. The highest frequency I can stable is 4.76 GHZ with 1.54 cpu voltage. I even dialed my ram speed down from its rated 2400 o 21333to see if that made any difference. All for naught. This 9590 is no better than the lousy 1236 8350 I have had for the past 2 years.. I could only get stability just under 4.8GHZ. On that chip.I. think AMD should be faulted for issuing a 9590 with such a high VID. Does NOT appear to be a highly binned chip at all.


^ What are your max temps with the H100 at your max stable ([email protected]) ?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> ^ What are your max temps with the H100 at your max stable ([email protected]) ?


I have high ambient temperature in a glass solarium. It is air conditioned, and wait until early morning or late evening when the room temp gets below 80 farenheit. At 4.76 GHZ under stress
the cpu core temp hit about 60 to 61 Celcius. My point is an average performing, and I mean average performing FX-8350 could equal this performance. A highly binned 9590 should have lower temps and lower VID than 1.488 at 4.7 GHZ. I will wait until I get my Swiftech H320 back and see the difference. But my belief it is primarily the chip and not primarily the cooling. that is the problem. This chip should never have been branded as a 9590 in my opinion.


----------



## gr8sho

Did you record the bin number to compare with others?

At face value, it's hard to argue with your conclusion. My chip is at least as good as that one.

Feel free to post any relevant screenshots.


----------



## Mega Man

to my knowledge all 9xxx has ~1.5v vids


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I have high ambient temperature in a glass solarium. It is air conditioned, and wait until early morning or late evening when the room temp gets below 80 farenheit. At 4.76 GHZ under stress
> the cpu core temp hit about 60 to 61 Celcius. My point is an average performing, and I mean average performing FX-8350 could equal this performance. A highly binned 9590 should have lower temps and lower VID than 1.488 at 4.7 GHZ. I will wait until I get my Swiftech H320 back and see the difference. But my belief it is primarily the chip and not primarily the cooling. that is the problem. This chip should never have been branded as a 9590 in my opinion.


What are your other voltages set at and your LLC's.. To get myn stable i had to set my cpu/nb to 1.3375.. Will not stablize at all under 1.3v with even lower cpu clocks or even dropping the ram to 1600mhz. But thats my setup, and I have the 2400mhz Trident X's.

Oh and @Mega Man Finally got my system stable at 4.9Ghz that new powersupply did help and about 15 hours of fine tuning lol... To hit 5ghz it need almost 1.6v. Cant do that on my H100i. Full water is what its coming to for me.

One last thing, how can I totaly erase my BIOS start out from scratch. I tried redoing a bios update but oc profiles where still there system time was still set yadaydayada.. I want to just wipe it all...


----------



## untore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> to my knowledge all 9xxx has ~1.5v vids


my 9370 in manual voltage mode should have 1.45 at def clocks, 1.5 with offset voltage on auto, straight to 1.55 with any kind of overclock
this is what I am running right now rock solid http://valid.x86.fr/w7nlqj
Imho if you wanna push the voltage past 1.5 you might aswell push it past 1.6 with a custom loop
I have a Z mobo tough, and I am experiencing the same isse as sandman, no cnq on bus overclock.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> What are your other voltages set at and your LLC's.. To get myn stable i had to set my cpu/nb to 1.3375.. Will not stablize at all under 1.3v with even lower cpu clocks or even dropping the ram to 1600mhz. But thats my setup, and I have the 2400mhz Trident X's.
> 
> Oh and @Mega Man Finally got my system stable at 4.9Ghz that new powersupply did help and about 15 hours of fine tuning lol... To hit 5ghz it need almost 1.6v. Cant do that on my H100i. Full water is what its coming to for me.
> 
> One last thing, how can I totaly erase my BIOS start out from scratch. I tried redoing a bios update but oc profiles where still there system time was still set yadaydayada.. I want to just wipe it all...


I am only running cpu/nb at below 2300 mhz so My cpunb voltage is 1.30 vots. It is irrelevant to the overclock at this low speed. At 4.84 ghz I raised cpu core voltage as high as 1.60 volts without achieving stability. Like I said I will rerun this after the Swiftech H320 arrives repared. That should lower core temps another 3 degrees Celcius under load but I do not believe that will prove to make any substantial difference in my overclock. The VID is so high that it leaves little room for overclocking.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> to my knowledge all 9xxx has ~1.5v vids


My 9370 is at 1.538 V vid. However , I can prime at 5 ghz with 1.512 volts. Kind of ridiculous to say 1.512 volts is an undervolt.....lol


----------



## gr8sho

Does CnQ work at all? Can you use offset to reduce VID?


----------



## King PWNinater

Can anyone help me with my formula z motherboard? I'm getting a q code 50 or sometimes 66.
I'm using 16gb of G.skill ripjaws 1600.
An fx 8350 btw. Any help with my crosshair v formula-z?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My 9370 is at 1.538 V vid. However , I can prime at 5 ghz with 1.512 volts. Kind of ridiculous to say 1.512 volts is an undervolt.....lol


Is that a typo? I can not see AMD releasing any FX cpu with a VID of greater than 1.50 cpu voltage. Also it seems incredulous that you can undervolt from 4.4 stock VID to 5.0GHZ . Doesn't make any sense. What makes no sense to me I am totally skeptical of. Must be the Judge Judy in me.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My 9370 is at 1.538 V vid. However , I can prime at 5 ghz with 1.512 volts. Kind of ridiculous to say 1.512 volts is an undervolt.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a typo. I can not see AMD releasing any FX cpu with a VID of greater than 1.50 cpu voltage. Also it seems incredulous that you can undervolt from 4.4 stock to 5.0GHZ . Doesn't make any sense. What makes no sense to me I am totally skeptical of. Must be the Judge Judy in me.
Click to expand...

lol , I understand your skepticism. No, that is not a typo. In fact, if left to it's own devices, and turbo is left enabled the current bios on my CHV-Z;s will automatically set the voltage to 1.58 V!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Is that a typo? I can not see AMD releasing any FX cpu with a VID of greater than 1.50 cpu voltage. Also it seems incredulous that you can undervolt from 4.4 stock VID to 5.0GHZ . Doesn't make any sense. What makes no sense to me I am totally skeptical of. Must be the Judge Judy in me.


Objection!

My 9590 has a vid of 1.54


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Is that a typo? I can not see AMD releasing any FX cpu with a VID of greater than 1.50 cpu voltage. Also it seems incredulous that you can undervolt from 4.4 stock VID to 5.0GHZ . Doesn't make any sense. What makes no sense to me I am totally skeptical of. Must be the Judge Judy in me.
> 
> 
> 
> Objection!
> 
> My 9590 has a vid of 1.54
Click to expand...

BAILIFF! Remove him from the courtroom! lol


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> BAILIFF! Remove him from the courtroom! lol


INB49590WITH1.6VID


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> BAILIFF! Remove him from the courtroom! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INB49590WITH1.6VID
Click to expand...









Pretty extreme voltages, aren't they?

I just thought of something OS2wiz - did you clear your Cmos when you installed your 9590? Also did you go into device manager and check to see if it updated the processor ? If not , scan for hardware changes and it should update it , then reboot.

I was hopping back and forth between my 8 core vishera's on the same mobo and at one point it got really confused, I did the things listed above and it came back to it's senses.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Objection!
> 
> My 9590 has a vid of 1.54


His chip is a 9370 a 4.4 ghz chip. WHy would one run itat at 1.538 ghz? VID is supposed to represent the voltage required for stabioity at stock frequency. Does NOT make sense that it can be underclocked and run stable at a significantly higher frequency.VID means absolutely nothing if you undervolt a cip .6GHZ higher with less voltage. Undervolting is not normally associated with overclocking, but underclocking..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> His chip is a 9370 a 4.4 ghz chip. Hy would run itat 1.538 ghz. VID is supposed to represent the voltage required for stabioity at stock frequency. Does NOT make sense that it can be underclocked and run stable at a significantly higher frequency.


It does if the vid is higher than it needs to be.

Maybe he just has a good setup for power efficiency so he can run it lower than the recommended voltage?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> His chip is a 9370 a 4.4 ghz chip. Hy would run itat 1.538 ghz. VID is supposed to represent the voltage required for stabioity at stock frequency. Does NOT make sense that it can be underclocked and run stable at a significantly higher frequency.
> 
> 
> 
> It does if the vid is higher than it needs to be.
> 
> Maybe he just has a good setup for power efficiency so he can run it lower than the recommended voltage?
Click to expand...

That's probably a big part of it , also the 480 mm radiator, 380A block, and 3/4 " o.d. hose


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's probably a big part of it , also the 480 mm radiator, 380A block, and 3/4 " o.d. hose


More than likely


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol , I understand your skepticism. No, that is not a typo. In fact, if left to it's own devices, and turbo is left enabled the current bios on my CHV-Z;s will automatically set the voltage to 1.58 V!


I never enable turbo. By the way someone had suggested that I check my windows 8.1 system settinhs to make sure it recognized the 9590 processor after I had popped it in without a reinstall after removing my 8350 when I got my refurbished Crosshair V Formula Z replacement from Asus. I just checked it now. It does show the 9590 as the installed cpu as well as in the Crosshair 5 Z bios.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol , I understand your skepticism. No, that is not a typo. In fact, if left to it's own devices, and turbo is left enabled the current bios on my CHV-Z;s will automatically set the voltage to 1.58 V!
> 
> 
> 
> I never enable turbo. By the way someone had suggested that I check my windows 8.1 system settinhs to make sure it recognized the 9590 processor after I had popped it in without a reinstall after removing my 8350 when I got my refurbished Crosshair V Formula Z replacement from Asus. I just checked it now. It does show the 9590 as the installed cpu as well as in the Crosshair 5 Z bios.
Click to expand...

It was kind of a long shot but I thought it might help.
Should be a 9590 in device manager , like this


----------



## SoloCamo

Sorry if this has been posted but I can't find it anywhere..

So I've had my CHV-FZ board for a bit and quite frankly love the thing. That said, for the life of me, is there no 'turn on by keyboard' setting? When it's completely powered off I want to be able to hit a key and have it boot up. The way it's setup and the case I have makes it a pita to get to the power button on the case.

Yea, know I'm being lazy here but pretty much all of my prior mobo's had this so I've been going nuts trying to find it on such a pricey mobo that I would think would have such a simple feature.

THANKS FOR ANY HELP!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted but I can't find it anywhere..
> 
> So I've had my CHV-FZ board for a bit and quite frankly love the thing. That said, for the life of me, is there no 'turn on by keyboard' setting? When it's completely powered off I want to be able to hit a key and have it boot up. The way it's setup and the case I have makes it a pita to get to the power button on the case.
> 
> Yea, know I'm being lazy here but pretty much all of my prior mobo's had this so I've been going nuts trying to find it on such a pricey mobo that I would think would have such a simple feature.
> 
> THANKS FOR ANY HELP!


I know what you mean. I loved that function on my old M2N32. Seems the newer boards are more difficult to use in this manner.

I used to rely on WoL to do remote power on and in Windows 8, that function seems to be either hidden or downright not available. The only argument I saw for this was to tighten security of the OS.


----------



## Mega Man

I have seen it. Idr where but I have never been able to get it to work ( may need ps2 keyboard? )


----------



## gr8sho

Quite possibly. Although even then, it's conceivable Windows 8 will somehow disable the port when in Off state.


----------



## SgtHawker

Does this include not even powering up with a keyboard power switch? Not a sleep button, but actual power switch on a keyboard. Although mine is a wireless keyboard if that makes a difference. A Logitech K350 with a Unified Receiver plugged into the USB 2.0 connector on the mobo rear panel below the combo PS/2 connector.

I have been looking into this for a while. The closest setting I see is "Power on by PME Device" option under APM settings on the Advanced tab in the UEFI. I have been searching into what this means with little result.


----------



## gr8sho

Seems so. I'll look for the Microsoft KB doc again, but essentially it says as of Windows 8, Power Off state means no power consumption. If you want to have hardware in listening mode, it only works in S3 or S4 state, that is, Sleep or Hibernation mode.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*
> 
> I have been looking into this for a while. The closest setting I see is "Power on by PME Device" option under APM settings on the Advanced tab in the UEFI. I have been searching into what this means with little result.


Since you have Windows 7, you can use Power on by PME. This essentially allows you to use a magic packet and Wake on LAN.

If you have this option enabled with Windows 7 as the OS, you should see the LAN port activity lights still working. If you have a smartphone, chances are there's an app for WoL. For iOS, I like *Fing*.


----------



## v3n0m90

What's a good temperature range for the VRMs on the Crosshair V? Does anyone know? There is no built in VRM temps but apparently the NB temp is a decent indicator.

I know the CPU is 70 and the Socket is 80.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v3n0m90*
> 
> What's a good temperature range for the VRMs on the Crosshair V? Does anyone know? There is no built in VRM temps but apparently the NB temp is a decent indicator.
> 
> I know the CPU is 70 and the Socket is 80.


If you look at my avatar, you'll see an 80mm fan blowing on the NB heatsink. Photo gallery has additional views.

At idle, the NB will be about 45C and at load will reach into the low 50s. Given the VRMs share the same hearsink, your assertion is valid.

And, Welcome!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v3n0m90*
> 
> What's a good temperature range for the VRMs on the Crosshair V? Does anyone know? There is no built in VRM temps but apparently the NB temp is a decent indicator.
> 
> I know the CPU is 70 and the Socket is 80.


I don't have any links to share but have read others that are much more in the know claim quality mosfets are tested/run at 120c but not recommended.
The CHV-Z's bios is default at 90c for the NB Overheat Protection and maximum is 100c. You could use that for a rough reference point.

The CHIV had a recommended maximum NB temp of 80c (that comes from Asus)

Mine rarely hits 40c even with a 25 hr run of Prime95.

I run one of these probes http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10767/cab-195/FrozenCPU_Temperature_Probe_Cable_-_2-Pin_-_25.html?tl=g4c133s492
First locate the hottest location with a Laser Thermometer than locate probe between the HS and mobo and use one of the Opt Temp Sensors on the CHV. When location is correct the mobo sensor should read at least as hot as the thermometer did. It can be done, just takes a little time to get it right. It has to be real close to spot on location or you'll see an easy 3 to 5c decrease with sensor value.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Mine rarely hits 40c even with a 25 hr run of Prime95.


Yeah, but you're cheating by using a water block.
















For the mere mortal that leaves the board alone in its default setup, the NB temp can reach 80C under load. BTDT.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Yeah, but you're cheating by using a water block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the mere mortal that leaves the board alone in its default setup, the NB temp can reach 80C under load. BTDT.


even using water block... for me still combine with small original amd fan @ 3200rpm so will not reach 75Cdeg @ prime with 1.5125vcore for 9370 socket @ 5ghz


----------



## gr8sho

You misunderstood. Sandman has a WB on the NB.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> even using water block... for me still combine with small original amd fan @ 3200rpm so will not reach 75Cdeg @ prime with 1.5125vcore for 9370 socket @ 5ghz


That VRM temp seems crazy high for that OC.
Either you have extremely high ambient temps to deal with or there's an issue with the contact patch or something lacking in the loop.
I've run mine at 1.65v and VRM temps don't change much at all. You did remove the stock back plate and stored that with the original HS right?

If you'd post your Rig Sig it would make it easier to offer help with that temp.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> You misunderstood. Sandman has a WB on the NB.


Look closer, he is running a NB/VRM block but it makes no sense his temps are that high.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Look closer, he is running a NB/VRM block but it makes no sense his temps are that high.


OMG, how did I miss that!? I saw the fan and stopped looking. I've never seen that (fan on top of a water block) done and don't see the point. More energy (get it?) would be better spend debugging the heat transfer (or lack thereof) of the cooling water loop.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> That VRM temp seems crazy high for that OC.
> Either you have extremely high ambient temps to deal with or there's an issue with the contact patch or something lacking in the loop.
> I've run mine at 1.65v and VRM temps don't change much at all. You did remove the stock back plate and stored that with the original HS right?
> 
> If you'd post your Rig Sig it would make it easier to offer help with that temp.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
> Look closer, he is running a NB/VRM block but it makes no sense his temps are that high.


ambient about 29Cdeg @ morning n 32Cdeg @ daylight room with no AC



that my back off my socket...
my loop cpu - res pump ddc - rad 420 xt - pump d5 - rad 140 xt - gpu - rad 360 pe - VRM - rad 360 xt - cpu



and @ 5Ghz



that's all i think... and something miss place or others.... i already try all combination of loop, changing coolant ( distilled water with silver for now) , and last i added d5 pump... and my case already full ....


----------



## gr8sho

Can you use HWINFO64 instead of HWMONITOR. Not sure why the NB temp is missing.

Even with ambient of 30C, I would have expected better temps for the CPU.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> That VRM temp seems crazy high for that OC.
> Either you have extremely high ambient temps to deal with or there's an issue with the contact patch or something lacking in the loop.
> I've run mine at 1.65v and VRM temps don't change much at all. You did remove the stock back plate and stored that with the original HS right?
> 
> If you'd post your Rig Sig it would make it easier to offer help with that temp.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
> Look closer, he is running a NB/VRM block but it makes no sense his temps are that high.
> 
> 
> 
> ambient about 29Cdeg @ morning n 32Cdeg @ daylight room with no AC
> 
> that my back off my socket...
> my loop cpu - res pump ddc - rad 420 xt - pump d5 - rad 140 xt - gpu - rad 360 pe - VRM - rad 360 xt - cpu
> 
> that's all i think... and something miss place or others.... i already try all combination of loop, changing coolant ( distilled water with silver for now) , and last i added d5 pump... and my case already full ....
Click to expand...

Nice cooling setup








Your temps seem a little high for that elaborate of a loop, I wonder if your heat spreader is concave/convex on that chip. My 9370 was very bad , high in the middle and the outside edges with low area's in between.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My 9370 was very bad , high in the middle and the outside edges with low area's in between.


I just noticed this.
Quote:


> FX - 9370 @ 5740mhz MSI 990FXA GD-80 with an H-100 proof.gifhttp://valid.canardpc.com/s04jcj


I wouldn't have thought much of this but when I saw you're using an H100 to cool the chip, I have to ask what temps you had for the run you did.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My 9370 was very bad , high in the middle and the outside edges with low area's in between.
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed this.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> FX - 9370 @ 5740mhz MSI 990FXA GD-80 with an H-100 proof.gifhttp://valid.canardpc.com/s04jcj
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't have thought much of this but when I saw you're using an H100 to cool the chip, I have to ask what temps you had for the run you did.
Click to expand...

It was near freezing , the rig was sitting in my garage.
A basic rule of thumb for my chips when going above 1.55 volts and over 5ghz - for every 10 C drop in core temp, I can gain in the neighborhood of 200 mhz


----------



## Gereti

how about someone would try in long run, to run FX9XXX with wc (custom or AIO) and peltier?
digitalstorm pc company made someking wc block in long run what used peltier so...?


----------



## Tatakai All

Anyone have any problems with their CHV that sounds a beep tone that goes long 1st beeeeep followed by 2 short beeps?

Sent with my coconut wireless using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> how about someone would try in long run, to run FX9XXX with wc (custom or AIO) and peltier?
> digitalstorm pc company made someking wc block in long run what used peltier so...?


That's very interesting. I had do some research to get what you were alluding to. One video I saw stated a 30C temp difference could be achieved, and the writeup on the digitalstorm PC talks about using a peltier to cool the liquid in the waterloop. I have seen no claims though on how well Peltier effect works on CPUs.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Anyone have any problems with their CHV that sounds a beep tone that goes long 1st beeeeep followed by 2 short beeps?
> 
> Sent with my coconut wireless using Tapatalk


Thats a Video Card error.

Something is either wrong with your GPU or the Slot


----------



## gr8sho

BIOS beep codes. Brought to you by the venerable IBM PC.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> BIOS beep codes. Brought to you by the venerable IBM PC.


Beep (the sound of victory for any rig builder).


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Anyone have any problems with their CHV that sounds a beep tone that goes long 1st beeeeep followed by 2 short beeps?
> 
> Sent with my coconut wireless using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a Video Card error.
> 
> Something is either wrong with your GPU or the Slot
Click to expand...

Thanks! I'll start troubleshooting from there.

Sent with my coconut wireless using Tapatalk


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Sent with my coconut wireless using Tapatalk


Wireless coconut hahahahahaha









Clever. I like it!
Check my twenty and it'll make more sense.


----------



## agung79

Just want to roll back bios version to 16xx or 18xx, to see the stability @ 5ghz 3970, cause what i remember before updated to 2101 my 9370 can reach 5,2ghz with 1.54vcore, stable but tooo hooot...

But with bios tools, can not, pop up windows said out of dated or Failed read or not eZi bios,

Some one know how to roll back bios version?

Thanks


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Just want to roll back bios version to 16xx or 18xx, to see the stability @ 5ghz 3970, cause what i remember before updated to 2101 my 9370 can reach 5,2ghz with 1.54vcore, stable but tooo hooot...
> 
> But with bios tools, can not, pop up windows said out of dated or Failed read or not eZi bios,
> 
> Some one know how to roll back bios version?
> 
> Thanks


I've always used the EZ Flash 2 to go back and forth between bios versions without issue.
Make sure flash drive is formatted FAT32

DL bios and unpack to flash drive
Make sure you use a usb 2.0 port as usb 3.0 drivers won't be loaded while you're in bios.

Page 3-44 in manual


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I've always used the EZ Flash 2 to go back and forth between bios versions without issue.
> Make sure flash drive is formatted FAT32
> 
> DL bios and unpack to flash drive
> Make sure you use a usb 2.0 port as usb 3.0 drivers won't be loaded while you're in bios.
> 
> Page 3-44 in manual


Thanks... Fat 32 thats the key...
N after back to ver 16xx... There are an option CPU Current Capability - 140% @ ultra high llc, new version only 130%... Thats make my 9370 can reach 5200 with 1.54xxvcore
But tooo hooot... But it win cinebench r16 @ 825 beat 4770k @ 822....


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Thanks... Fat 32 thats the key...
> N after back to ver 16xx... There are an option CPU Current Capability - 140% @ ultra high llc, new version only 130%... Thats make my 9370 can reach 5200 with 1.54xxvcore
> But tooo hooot... But it win cinebench r16 @ 825 beat 4770k @ 822....


So what your saying is the 2xxxbios is harder to get stable at higher clocks? Been thinkin of trying older bios's but i get too lazy sometimes, maybe tonight... Ill see if i can get past 5ghz again...


----------



## shampoo911

still getting 4.8ghz with 1.46v... friggin gold chip... maybe one of the first batch... still have the lovely tin can... thinking in changing the cooler... from a nhd14 to a nhd15


----------



## debuchan

Hi! I was hoping to find an answer to this.

For the rear USB ports, can I use contact cleaner on them? I noticed that a few of them are "dirty" (I had my Aune T1 in one USB port and I thought the tube was going bad, switched ports, and it sounded okay).

Also, can a dirty contact affect my WiFi connection? I had to rearrange my PC a week ago and the connection has been shoddy at best. I am trying to troubleshoot if it is either my IP or my USB ports. Thanks in advance!


----------



## felix

What is your load temp with the NHD14 ( and @ what ambient ) ?


----------



## Taint3dBulge

So I decided to try and get my VRM's alittle bit cooler along with my NB... Well after putting new pads and new paste on the NB i come to find that the heatsink feels cooler... but the NB is the same temps as it was before... The thermal pads where fujipoly ultra extreme's I also replaced the pads on my video card, cant tell much of a difference there either.. It must only make a huge difference when your water cooling... Anyways, Not sure if this will end up helping the VRM's let off alittle more heat and help with some OC potential or not.



I have used ICDiamond 7 for about a year and a half... Seems to work pretty good, but this is what happends when you run it for 6+ months... So trying Geild extreme, and it seems to be just as good as ICD7. Its just as thick and hard as crap to spread.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> What is your load temp with the NHD14 ( and @ what ambient ) ?


ambient circa 20ºC, load tops at 59ºC


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> So what your saying is the 2xxxbios is harder to get stable at higher clocks? Been thinkin of trying older bios's but i get too lazy sometimes, maybe tonight... Ill see if i can get past 5ghz again...


yes... i think for my chip... using ver 16xx with water cooling that i have now, just put all power digy set to extreme (llc n others), (some people said only for nitro-cooling), and whuzz goes to 5500 but just for enter windows n suthdown







with vcore to auto, cannot check the vcore cause freezing, but when set to manual max vcore 1.58xx @ 5400 freezing at cine-bench more than that cannot start the engine....








and for prime 5300 @ 1.54xx 10 minutes and verrrrryyy hot reach nearly 80 i stop the torture test manually....

for 2101 bios version i think it cannot permit more than 80 CDeg... i assume.... even shutdown max temp @ bios set to disable.

for daily use back to 5000 @ 1.5125vcore

ambient 32Cdeg, case close, max all fan, just overclock the 3970 others nope


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Hello again everyone I was last posting on here about OC'ing and the problems I was having gettting everything stable.

I have sins got a stable OC of 4.4ghz with 1.365volts which is the lowest amount of volts I can get for that OC so wooo









I have learned a lot about overclocking in the past few months...But I still have more to learn









My problem at the moment is an AI suite issue







For the past few weeks now I have been getting a warning saying my +3.3V is at 2.952v But I only get this message when running games like BF4 :/


I have no clue why this is as I have never messed with the volts on that part..... I am even more confused as I also use HW monitor at times for temps and I know they can mess each other about but when I close AI suite down and open up HW monitor the +3.3v is sitting at 3.147v all the time no change so could this be a AI suit problem?

I am running a 8350 on the ASUS Crosshair V Formula - Z with all the latest BIOS and drivers

Quick edit as well I put everything back to stock clocks to see if that was the problem but I still get this message when running at the stock 4ghz but not as often....Again I only get it when running games nothing else

Hope someone can shine some light on this thank you again everyone


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Hello again everyone I was last posting on here about OC'ing and the problems I was having gettting everything stable.
> 
> I have sins got a stable OC of 4.4ghz with 1.365volts which is the lowest amount of volts I can get for that OC so wooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned a lot about overclocking in the past few months...But I still have more to learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem at the moment is an AI suite issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the past few weeks now I have been getting a warning saying my +3.3V is at 2.952v But I only get this message when running games like BF4 :/
> 
> 
> I have no clue why this is as I have never messed with the volts on that part..... I am even more confused as I also use HW monitor at times for temps and I know they can mess each other about but when I close AI suite down and open up HW monitor the +3.3v is sitting at 3.147v all the time no change so could this be a AI suit problem?
> 
> I am running a 8350 on the ASUS Crosshair V Formula - Z with all the latest BIOS and drivers
> 
> Quick edit as well I put everything back to stock clocks to see if that was the problem but I still get this message when running at the stock 4ghz but not as often....Again I only get it when running games nothing else
> 
> Hope someone can shine some light on this thank you again everyone


AI Suite (crap) is known to cause issues and you'd be doing yourself a favor to uninstall it.
It also does not play well with other monitoring utilities and issues like what you're seeing are fairly common.

HWMonitor is okay but I've had much better results running HWInfo64.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Hello again everyone I was last posting on here about OC'ing and the problems I was having gettting everything stable.
> 
> I have sins got a stable OC of 4.4ghz with 1.365volts which is the lowest amount of volts I can get for that OC so wooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned a lot about overclocking in the past few months...But I still have more to learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem at the moment is an AI suite issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the past few weeks now I have been getting a warning saying my +3.3V is at 2.952v But I only get this message when running games like BF4 :/
> 
> 
> I have no clue why this is as I have never messed with the volts on that part..... I am even more confused as I also use HW monitor at times for temps and I know they can mess each other about but when I close AI suite down and open up HW monitor the +3.3v is sitting at 3.147v all the time no change so could this be a AI suit problem?
> 
> I am running a 8350 on the ASUS Crosshair V Formula - Z with all the latest BIOS and drivers
> 
> Quick edit as well I put everything back to stock clocks to see if that was the problem but I still get this message when running at the stock 4ghz but not as often....Again I only get it when running games nothing else
> 
> Hope someone can shine some light on this thank you again everyone


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Hello again everyone I was last posting on here about OC'ing and the problems I was having gettting everything stable.
> 
> I have sins got a stable OC of 4.4ghz with 1.365volts which is the lowest amount of volts I can get for that OC so wooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned a lot about overclocking in the past few months...But I still have more to learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem at the moment is an AI suite issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the past few weeks now I have been getting a warning saying my +3.3V is at 2.952v But I only get this message when running games like BF4 :/
> 
> 
> I have no clue why this is as I have never messed with the volts on that part..... I am even more confused as I also use HW monitor at times for temps and I know they can mess each other about but when I close AI suite down and open up HW monitor the +3.3v is sitting at 3.147v all the time no change so could this be a AI suit problem?
> 
> I am running a 8350 on the ASUS Crosshair V Formula - Z with all the latest BIOS and drivers
> 
> Quick edit as well I put everything back to stock clocks to see if that was the problem but I still get this message when running at the stock 4ghz but not as often....Again I only get it when running games nothing else
> 
> Hope someone can shine some light on this thank you again everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AI Suite (crap) is known to cause issues and you'd be doing yourself a favor to uninstall it.
> It also does not play well with other monitoring utilities and issues like what you're seeing are fairly common.
> 
> HWMonitor is okay but I've had much better results running HWInfo64.
Click to expand...

+12


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Hello again everyone I was last posting on here about OC'ing and the problems I was having gettting everything stable.
> 
> I have sins got a stable OC of 4.4ghz with 1.365volts which is the lowest amount of volts I can get for that OC so wooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned a lot about overclocking in the past few months...But I still have more to learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem at the moment is an AI suite issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the past few weeks now I have been getting a warning saying my +3.3V is at 2.952v But I only get this message when running games like BF4 :/
> 
> 
> I have no clue why this is as I have never messed with the volts on that part..... I am even more confused as I also use HW monitor at times for temps and I know they can mess each other about but when I close AI suite down and open up HW monitor the +3.3v is sitting at 3.147v all the time no change so could this be a AI suit problem?
> 
> I am running a 8350 on the ASUS Crosshair V Formula - Z with all the latest BIOS and drivers
> 
> Quick edit as well I put everything back to stock clocks to see if that was the problem but I still get this message when running at the stock 4ghz but not as often....Again I only get it when running games nothing else
> 
> Hope someone can shine some light on this thank you again everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Hello again everyone I was last posting on here about OC'ing and the problems I was having gettting everything stable.
> 
> I have sins got a stable OC of 4.4ghz with 1.365volts which is the lowest amount of volts I can get for that OC so wooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned a lot about overclocking in the past few months...But I still have more to learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem at the moment is an AI suite issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the past few weeks now I have been getting a warning saying my +3.3V is at 2.952v But I only get this message when running games like BF4 :/
> 
> 
> I have no clue why this is as I have never messed with the volts on that part..... I am even more confused as I also use HW monitor at times for temps and I know they can mess each other about but when I close AI suite down and open up HW monitor the +3.3v is sitting at 3.147v all the time no change so could this be a AI suit problem?
> 
> I am running a 8350 on the ASUS Crosshair V Formula - Z with all the latest BIOS and drivers
> 
> Quick edit as well I put everything back to stock clocks to see if that was the problem but I still get this message when running at the stock 4ghz but not as often....Again I only get it when running games nothing else
> 
> Hope someone can shine some light on this thank you again everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AI Suite (crap) is known to cause issues and you'd be doing yourself a favor to uninstall it.
> It also does not play well with other monitoring utilities and issues like what you're seeing are fairly common.
> 
> HWMonitor is okay but I've had much better results running HWInfo64.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +12
Click to expand...

+ 13


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Hello again everyone I was last posting on here about OC'ing and the problems I was having gettting everything stable.
> 
> I have sins got a stable OC of 4.4ghz with 1.365volts which is the lowest amount of volts I can get for that OC so wooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned a lot about overclocking in the past few months...But I still have more to learn


You've already gotten your answer on AISUITE. If you're okay to follow the lead of the other experts here and uninstall it, you will find that task to be a tad difficult. In other words, you can't just uninstall it in the normal sense as residual services remain installed. If in your research you are still having trouble completely removing the software, ask again for help.

As for what you've learned so far, yes, your results are in line with the norm.

Given you are using an H100i, your 4.4GHz speed is underachieving. You can go quite a bit further to say 4.8GHz at least and still be be able to cool the chip, but this depends on your specific chip.

So go ahead and take her out for a spin and post back with hopefully good results.


----------



## shampoo911

i was on 4.8ghz but slowed down to 4.7ghz due to super heat caused by "The Worse Mod" on Watch_Dogs


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> + 13


*Cough* +130


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> You've already gotten your answer on AISUITE. If you're okay to follow the lead of the other experts here and uninstall it, you will find that task to be a tad difficult. In other words, you can't just uninstall it in the normal sense as residual services remain installed. If in your research you are still having trouble completely removing the software, ask again for help.
> 
> As for what you've learned so far, yes, your results are in line with the norm.
> 
> Given you are using an H100i, your 4.4GHz speed is underachieving. You can go quite a bit further to say 4.8GHz at least and still be be able to cool the chip, but this depends on your specific chip.
> 
> So go ahead and take her out for a spin and post back with hopefully good results.


This is so true! So many problems have gone away since gettn ride of it...


----------



## Paul17041993

just recently had experience with the thermaltake NiC C5, their line of coolers designed to be specifically non-interference, except...

they're incompatible with AMD boards.

the loon that designed the bracket designed it so it requires a wide area to mount on, the side brackets protrude outside AMD's clearance zone and collides with anything lying on the edges of it, in this case virtually every AMD board with heatsinks on the VRM area and NB close-by, in the case of the CVF, forcing the brackets on will pry the heatsink array off the board, and the result is no change in CPU temp, but an increase in NB temp by 30+C.

seems like AMD's stock cooler here is better than anything any 3rd party offers, even uses a ball bearing fan so it doesn't even have the grinding/rumbling that the intel sleeve bearings have...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> just recently had experience with the thermaltake NiC C5, their line of coolers designed to be specifically non-interference, except...
> 
> they're incompatible with AMD boards.
> 
> the loon that designed the bracket designed it so it requires a wide area to mount on, the side brackets protrude outside AMD's clearance zone and collides with anything lying on the edges of it, in this case virtually every AMD board with heatsinks on the VRM area and NB close-by, in the case of the CVF, forcing the brackets on will pry the heatsink array off the board, and the result is no change in CPU temp, but an increase in NB temp by 30+C.
> 
> seems like AMD's stock cooler here is better than anything any 3rd party offers, even uses a ball bearing fan so it doesn't even have the grinding/rumbling that the intel sleeve bearings have...


Just recently bought a Swiftech Apogee Drive II to use on a CVF-Z and had to do a little (a lot) filing to fit the AMD mounting on to the MB. It had enough clearance on my Sabertooth 990FX R2.0. Still the Swiftech AMD mounting also interferes with the first RAM slot on both MB's, of course then making the third RAM slot useless too! This was also true of the H220!

You'd think that they (the manufacturers) could come up with a better mounting for AMD!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> You'd think that they (the manufacturers) could come up with a better mounting for AMD!


you'd think they would just use AMD's 6-point mounting in the first place, I mean its not like its weaker than any custom bracket out there...

doesn't it seem ironic that they always want to replace AMD's stainless steel backplate with a flimsy and easily threaded-out plastic one...? I mean even the cheaper boards still have a completely solid plastic backplate/s that you cant destroy...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> just recently had experience with the thermaltake NiC C5, their line of coolers designed to be specifically non-interference, except...
> 
> they're incompatible with AMD boards.
> 
> the loon that designed the bracket designed it so it requires a wide area to mount on, the side brackets protrude outside AMD's clearance zone and collides with anything lying on the edges of it, in this case virtually every AMD board with heatsinks on the VRM area and NB close-by, in the case of the CVF, forcing the brackets on will pry the heatsink array off the board, and the result is no change in CPU temp, but an increase in NB temp by 30+C.
> 
> seems like AMD's stock cooler here is better than anything any 3rd party offers, even uses a ball bearing fan so it doesn't even have the grinding/rumbling that the intel sleeve bearings have...
> 
> 
> 
> Just recently bought a Swiftech Apogee Drive II to use on a CVF-Z and had to do a little (a lot) filing to fit the AMD mounting on to the MB. It had enough clearance on my Sabertooth 990FX R2.0. Still the Swiftech AMD mounting also interferes with the first RAM slot on both MB's, of course then making the third RAM slot useless too! This was also true of the H220!
> 
> You'd think that they (the manufacturers) could come up with a better mounting for AMD!
Click to expand...

yea..... no





you dont have to filt anything, nor do you have to file anything down ( h220 dont own a ADII but i bet i can make it work as well )


----------



## gr8sho

I am looking for a UPS recommendation suitable for our systems. Should be able to handle a full complement of disk drives and fans, a few high end GPUs, and a decent OC.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I am looking for a UPS recommendation suitable for our systems. Should be able to handle a full complement of disk drives and fans, a few high end GPUs, and a decent OC.


You'd have better luck than me.....hard to find a decent one here that doesn't cost a fortune and can power my rig.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea..... no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you dont have to filt anything, nor do you have to file anything down ( h220 dont own a ADII but i bet i can make it work as well )


You have the pump mounted 90 degrees for where Brian and the Swiftech instructions say to do in order to get the correct pressure on the CPU...I was just following directions from the experts!


----------



## Mega Man

..... whats your oc?
and i mean all IE ht cpu/nb and are you stable ?

i know i am . and i know i have full pressure,

you make excuses, and blame others. you need to realize there is more then one way to skin a cat and still do it right

adapt, improvise, and overcome


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I am looking for a UPS recommendation suitable for our systems. Should be able to handle a full complement of disk drives and fans, a few high end GPUs, and a decent OC.


If you use two PSU, I think you can buy 2 UPS. I have an APC 1500BGI that delivers something like 800-900W, not enough for a loaded TrifireX of R9 290.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ..... whats your oc?
> and i mean all IE ht cpu/nb and are you stable ?
> 
> i know i am . and i know i have full pressure,
> 
> you make excuses, and blame others. you need to realize there is more then one way to skin a cat and still do it right
> 
> adapt, improvise, and overcome


From my Signature

http://valid.canardpc.com/6ceite

That's on the Sabertooth - I haven't established the full potential of CPU on the CVF-Z - also a different FX-8350 processor (stable @ 4.89GHz for now, more to come)


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ..... whats your oc?
> and i mean all IE ht cpu/nb and are you stable ?
> 
> i know i am . and i know i have full pressure,
> 
> you make excuses, and blame others. you need to realize there is more then one way to skin a cat and still do it right
> 
> adapt, improvise, and overcome


_*I Make Excuses and Blame Other People*_

Nice insult! Read the Manual and see below.....

Quote:
Originally Posted by ChromeD2 View Post

Alrighty! Photos as requested!
Sorry in advance for the HUGE post size!

Bear with me here as I've never posted images to this forum before.. And I have quite a few to post.
I'll be redoing cable management once I'm 100% happy with the setup/temps, so excuse any sinful bits for now!

I also noticed I probably got mixed up in the original explanation. In order to get the screws+springs on the AMD brackets you have to tug it 'til it's sideways, and then go back to the normal "upright" position, not the other way around! (there's a pic showing it).
I don't have a close-up picture of the top left but it's exactly the same "trick" to fit the screws as with the bottom left.. tug the swivel barb sideways a bit and the screw goes in easily without forcing anything.

Bottom Left 3 (adjusted the swivel barb to the position where you can access the screw properly):

Finally, two quick screen caps from HWiNFO64 before/during a Prime95 Blend test, where it got to 65-66 Core even quicker than usually does, then stood there for ~30min before I stopped it. (Room temp was 21ºC):

Current system specs are updated on my rig builder link, on my sig!

And the response from the Swiftech Rep. (Brian)

OK, that's your problem. You didn't follow the directions properly in putting the AMD brackets on your water block. They are supposed to go on top of the stock mounting brackets and not underneath. This is most likely why your contact is poor and why you are getting such high temperatures. Please go back and follow the instructions on how to assemble the AMD mounting brackets. This should resolve your issue.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> If you use two PSU, I think you can buy 2 UPS. I have an APC 1500BGI that delivers something like 800-900W, not enough for a loaded TrifireX of R9 290.


This backup power topic is an area I've neglected since I built the Crosshair system. Plus sometimes I get too complacent with the availability of electricity, but now that the rainy season is in full swing, our power grid is taking a beating.

I do not have two PSUs, bur rather one large 1200W supply.

The real need I have is keep the system up through transient power interruptions we frequently have in south Florida that are in the seconds range, not minutes. I'm using this now and it took me a bit of time to get back to proper working order (apparently the right battery capacity makes a huge difference). If the system is not running at full tilt like benching or gaming, this UPS can deliver enough power to keep the system up but only rated at little more than 450W. Perhaps a 900W UPS might be a better solution and price / performance compromise for my purposes.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Youd want a 850w ups or above....preferably above.

Mines a 450w and can handle my rig at idle and watching movies etc but cant do gaming....even on one card (not that id be delusional enough to believe otherwise)


----------



## gr8sho

It does seem to be a simple math equation. Not too long ago, there was a discussion about how much power our systems actually consumed and using certain device to measure that power consumption.

Some of the more recent UPS boxes like the 750G (alright, it's not that new) can give a real time view of power consumption in Watts. This should be a handy way to see just how close to the edge the machine is should power be cutoff.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> It does seem to be a simple math equation. Not too long ago, there was a discussion about how much power our systems actually consumed and using certain device to measure that power consumption.
> 
> Some of the more recent UPS boxes like the 750G (alright, it's not that new) can give a real time view of power consumption in Watts. This should be a handy way to see just how close to the edge the machine is should power be cutoff.


Mine gives a real time view but 3/6 plugs only connect to the batteries while the others are just surge protected (which im mainly worried about)

If I ever get the chance to grab a 900w version then I will, most ive measured being pulled from the wall on my rig from the wall was 950w so taking efficiency into account I think thats around 850w or so. That was during the Firestrike Extreme combined test (highest load ive found so far),
BF4 might be a good test as well


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> It does seem to be a simple math equation. Not too long ago, there was a discussion about how much power our systems actually consumed and using certain device to measure that power consumption.
> 
> Some of the more recent UPS boxes like the 750G (alright, it's not that new) can give a real time view of power consumption in Watts. This should be a handy way to see just how close to the edge the machine is should power be cutoff.


Have a look at this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16842101419

I bought this just for the power regulation, everything else it has/does is a bonus to me lol.
Works like a dream and have both my sig rig and Bruce (2nd rig sig) running from it.

For giggles I ran IBT AVX on max (sig rig) while encoding on Bruce all cores at 100% OC'd 1090T 15.5 x 245, CPU/[email protected] 2705MHz Ram 6-8-6-20-24 @1638MHz and saw 855w a couple times lol but it took it all never even whimpered.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Have a look at this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16842101419
> 
> I bought this just for the power regulation, everything else it has/does is a bonus to me lol.
> Works like a dream and have both my sig rig and Bruce (2nd rig sig) running from it.
> 
> For giggles I ran IBT AVX on max (sig rig) while encoding on Bruce all cores at 100% OC'd 1090T 15.5 x 245, CPU/[email protected] 2705MHz Ram 6-8-6-20-24 @1638MHz and saw 855w a couple times lol but it took it all never even whimpered.


That's a nice price, i switched it to Aus for lol's and it's $251









If i'm spending that kind of money next time then im going for this: http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_1120&products_id=19498

only issue is it's only 4 plugs.....i could make it work though


----------



## aaroc

Mine is a APC BR1500GI (865 Watts / 1500 VA) that can give like 900W and has an LCD showing how many W your are pulling. with 3 R9 290 and 1 FX 8350 all stock, no OC, the UPS started screaming overload. The UPS LCD reported 900 to 1000W while gaming and my Corsair AX1200i that show power in and out, showed the same 900 to 1000W while gaming. So a 900W UPS is not enough for 3x R9 290 and an FX CPU. You need a bigger UPS.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Mine is a APC BR1500GI (865 Watts / 1500 VA) that can give like 900W and has an LCD showing how many W your are pulling. with 3 R9 290 and 1 FX 8350 all stock, no OC, the UPS started screaming overload. The UPS LCD reported 900 to 1000W while gaming and my Corsair AX1200i that show power in and out, showed the same 900 to 1000W while gaming. So a 900W UPS is not enough for 3x R9 290 and an FX CPU. You need a bigger UPS.


Good to know!

looks like it's overkill time again then









Well....when i need to that is, and if i ever get a 3rd 290


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> You've already gotten your answer on AISUITE. If you're okay to follow the lead of the other experts here and uninstall it, you will find that task to be a tad difficult. In other words, you can't just uninstall it in the normal sense as residual services remain installed. If in your research you are still having trouble completely removing the software, ask again for help.
> 
> As for what you've learned so far, yes, your results are in line with the norm.
> 
> Given you are using an H100i, your 4.4GHz speed is underachieving. You can go quite a bit further to say 4.8GHz at least and still be be able to cool the chip, but this depends on your specific chip.
> 
> So go ahead and take her out for a spin and post back with hopefully good results.


At least 4.8 GHZ stable?? Not an absolute. There are many 8350 chips do not do 4.8 GHZ stable on a H100i. I would lower that statement to 4.7GHZ.to be accurate. It took a H2320 cooler to get me stable at 4.8 GHZ and I can't do that on my current chip a FX-9590.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ..... whats your oc?
> and i mean all IE ht cpu/nb and are you stable ?
> 
> i know i am . and i know i have full pressure,
> 
> you make excuses, and blame others. you need to realize there is more then one way to skin a cat and still do it right
> 
> adapt, improvise, and overcome
> 
> 
> 
> _*I Make Excuses and Blame Other People*_
> 
> Nice insult! Read the Manual and see below.....
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ChromeD2 View Post
> 
> Alrighty! Photos as requested!
> Sorry in advance for the HUGE post size!
> 
> Bear with me here as I've never posted images to this forum before.. And I have quite a few to post.
> I'll be redoing cable management once I'm 100% happy with the setup/temps, so excuse any sinful bits for now!
> 
> I also noticed I probably got mixed up in the original explanation. In order to get the screws+springs on the AMD brackets you have to tug it 'til it's sideways, and then go back to the normal "upright" position, not the other way around! (there's a pic showing it).
> I don't have a close-up picture of the top left but it's exactly the same "trick" to fit the screws as with the bottom left.. tug the swivel barb sideways a bit and the screw goes in easily without forcing anything.
> 
> Bottom Left 3 (adjusted the swivel barb to the position where you can access the screw properly):
> 
> Finally, two quick screen caps from HWiNFO64 before/during a Prime95 Blend test, where it got to 65-66 Core even quicker than usually does, then stood there for ~30min before I stopped it. (Room temp was 21ºC):
> 
> Current system specs are updated on my rig builder link, on my sig!
> 
> And the response from the Swiftech Rep. (Brian)
> 
> OK, that's your problem. You didn't follow the directions properly in putting the AMD brackets on your water block. They are supposed to go on top of the stock mounting brackets and not underneath. This is most likely why your contact is poor and why you are getting such high temperatures. Please go back and follow the instructions on how to assemble the AMD mounting brackets. This should resolve your issue.
Click to expand...

and again no.. i am not the only one who as done this, but again meh i really dont care

please stop spreading lies,

*YOU DONT HAVE TO MODIFY ANYTHING TO USE THE H220 with the CVFz*
my chip gets hot ( this one ) and is exactly where it should be with a 240. always has been hot since i got it yet i can bench @ 5.5ghz never tried to go higher as at the time the saberkitty _*was*_ bios volt capped, never needed to either . again. make as many excuses as you want " they need to make a better design"

yet i DIDNT mod my board or my h220, still have great contact and dont have to complain about how everyone should make better products,

why, because i adapt, improvise and overcome


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and again no.. i am not the only one who as done this, but again meh i really dont care
> 
> please stop spreading lies,
> 
> *YOU DONT HAVE TO MODIFY ANYTHING TO USE THE H220 with the CVFz*
> my chip gets hot ( this one ) and is exactly where it should be with a 240. always has been hot since i got it yet i can bench @ 5.5ghz never tried to go higher as at the time the saberkitty _*was*_ bios volt capped, never needed to either . again. make as many excuses as you want " they need to make a better design"
> 
> yet i DIDNT mod my board or my h220, still have great contact and dont have to complain about how everyone should make better products,
> 
> why, because i adapt, improvise and overcome


^This, although I modded the bracket on mine thinking you had to do it.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Have a look at this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16842101419
> 
> I bought this just for the power regulation, everything else it has/does is a bonus to me lol.
> Works like a dream and have both my sig rig and Bruce (2nd rig sig) running from it.
> 
> For giggles I ran IBT AVX on max (sig rig) while encoding on Bruce all cores at 100% OC'd 1090T 15.5 x 245, CPU/[email protected] 2705MHz Ram 6-8-6-20-24 @1638MHz and saw 855w a couple times lol but it took it all never even whimpered.


Thanks Sandman. I'm starting to hone in on one of these larger upright units. The one you reference is one I was browsing just yesterday.

I'm starting to work up a phobia of sorts when the computer is able to draw more power than the UPS can deliver. Something along the lines of starving the PSU.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> At least 4.8 GHZ stable?? Not an absolute. There are many 8350 chips do not do 4.8 GHZ stable on a H100i. I would lower that statement to 4.7GHZ.to be accurate. It took a H2320 cooler to get me stable at 4.8 GHZ and I can't do that on my current chip a FX-9590.


You're right, it's not an absolute which is why I qualified my original statement to say it depends on the chip.

Thanks for providing additional data.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and again no.. i am not the only one who as done this, but again meh i really dont care
> 
> please stop spreading lies,
> 
> *YOU DONT HAVE TO MODIFY ANYTHING TO USE THE H220 with the CVFz*
> my chip gets hot ( this one ) and is exactly where it should be with a 240. always has been hot since i got it yet i can bench @ 5.5ghz never tried to go higher as at the time the saberkitty _*was*_ bios volt capped, never needed to either . again. make as many excuses as you want " they need to make a better design"
> 
> yet i DIDNT mod my board or my h220, still have great contact and dont have to complain about how everyone should make better products,
> 
> why, because i adapt, improvise and overcome


Sorry to disagree with you the northwest corner of the bracket definitely gets interference from the thingees (senior moment, can't remember the correct term)
located there.. That is precisely why I used a hacksaw to cut off a bit of the protruding bracket there. So it definitely does require modification. You really shouldn't state in bold letters and caps what isn't absolutely factual. There are many things that in this universe that seem absolutely true but most have their exception or we take for granted that what we perceive to be a universal truth is in reality a special case that realky is not universal.


----------



## Mega Man

since you can not scroll up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you dont have to filt anything, nor do you have to file anything down ( h220 dont own a ADII but i bet i can make it work as well )


and *i did not modify anything*

all i did was inverse the brackets, and mounted it n/s rather then w/e ( north/south, west/east )

i never said you do it the way the book says to, i never said swiftech says to do it this way, all i said, was you dont HAVE to.

you can do it other ways


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> since you can not scroll up
> and *i did not modify anything*
> 
> all i did was inverse the brackets, and mounted it n/s rather then w/e ( north/south, west/east )
> 
> i never said you do it the way the book says to, i never said swiftech says to do it this way, all i said, was you dont HAVE to.
> 
> you can do it other ways


That is truly interesting. I followed Swiftech's guidelines for installation. I assumed their method was the Solution and only solution. My kudos to you for a simple but creatie solution to the bracket problem. I wonder why Swiftech never thought of it?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Have a look at this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16842101419
> 
> I bought this just for the power regulation, everything else it has/does is a bonus to me lol.


Just in case anyone else is considering going down this path, I'll spare you the trouble of some wasted time I experienced today.

As is often the case with large manufacturers, seemingly identical products can have ever so slight and almost indiscernible differences. Here in Florida, we just finished a tax free weekend. I decided to visit the local Best Buy hoping they would have this UPS. In fact, they did. Not only that, but it was $12 cheaper. I had some suspicions in that the model number wasn't exactly like Newegg's but the product looked identical. Same power delivery ratings and outlet configurations. However when I got home and examined the box more carefully, I decided to do some research. There were no obvious comparisons, even from Newegg's, or TigerDirect's website for example or even APC;s. I literally had to examine the product manuals which were thankfully available online. Besides the fact the BB unit is not listed as Pro, it says XS XR1500G, there were at least two other differences that made me decide to return the one I had purchased from BB in lieu of the one from NE. First, there is a switched outlet controlled by the master outlet on battery backup, which looks to be a handy option, and there's also a port to attach an external battery pack that houses another 4 12V batteries. I'm not sure I will go this path but it is nice to know it's there if I need it. Lastly there's the difference of 6 lbs weight difference that I can't find an explanation for, but in the end, it wasn't worth fussing over twelve dollars. And in case anyone is wondering, the extra battery pack won't raise the rated supported wattage of 865W, but will increase the duration of the battery supplied power.

@Sandman, I understand the unit contains internal fan(s) when the supplied wattage exceeds 600W I believe, presumably to keep the unit cool. Any complaints?


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Just in case anyone else is considering going down this path, I'll spare you the trouble of some wasted time I experienced today.
> 
> As is often the case with large manufacturers, seemingly identical products can have ever so slight and almost indiscernible differences. Here in Florida, we just finished a tax free weekend. I decided to visit the local Best Buy hoping they would have this UPS. In fact, they did. Not only that, but it was $12 cheaper. I had some suspicions in that the model number wasn't exactly like Newegg's but the product looked identical. Same power delivery ratings and outlet configurations. However when I got home and examined the box more carefully, I decided to do some research. There were no obvious comparisons, even from Newegg's, or TigerDirect's website for example or even APC;s. I literally had to examine the product manuals which were thankfully available online. Besides the fact the BB unit is not listed as Pro, it says XS XR1500G, there were at least two other differences that made me decide to return the one I had purchased from BB in lieu of the one from NE. First, there is a switched outlet controlled by the master outlet on battery backup, which looks to be a handy option, and there's also a port to attach an external battery pack that houses another 4 12V batteries. I'm not sure I will go this path but it is nice to know it's there if I need it. Lastly there's the difference of 6 lbs weight difference that I can't find an explanation for, but in the end, it wasn't worth fussing over twelve dollars. And in case anyone is wondering, the extra battery pack won't raise the rated supported wattage of 865W, but will increase the duration of the battery supplied power.
> 
> @Sandman, I understand the unit contains internal fan(s) when the supplied wattage exceeds 600W I believe, presumably to keep the unit cool. Any complaints?


That is correct the extra 4 battery enclosure only make the UPS last longer. And the BR1500GI has fans for when the UPS is hot, They are loud, but only run when charging the UPS, testing the UPS once a month and when the lights go out or you have bad quality electricity for any reason and you are sucking power from the UPS. The first time I heard them I didn't know what was making the noise, it was charging for about 5 minutes. hope it helps


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> @Sandman, I understand the unit contains internal fan(s) when the supplied wattage exceeds 600W I believe, presumably to keep the unit cool. Any complaints?


I know I must have heard it once but for my usage so far its not even a thought. The thing is dead quiet as it sits in it's cubby hole beside my right knee.
My server runs 24/7 and never had any issues playing at 1.65 to 1.7v vcore running p95 and IBT on main rig. Remember they're both connected to same UPS.

C&Q is the norm and with everyday tasks I see only 265 to 280w. Encoding etc along with the sever working (everyday work load, not just putsing around) I see 580 to 700w.

Honestly the only time I actually know it's even here is when the power fluctuates. My home came complete with a underground connection from the pole to the foundation. Only house on the street that has this.
So far I've had it replaced twice in 14 years hence the reason I made this purchase. Just had it replaced this spring so I should be good for another 7 years but now I sleep better


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> That is correct the extra 4 battery enclosure only make the UPS last longer. And the BR1500GI has fans for when the UPS is hot, They are loud, but only run when charging the UPS, testing the UPS once a month and when the lights go out or you have bad quality electricity for any reason and you are sucking power from the UPS. The first time I heard them I didn't know what was making the noise, it was charging for about 5 minutes. hope it helps


Thanks to both of you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I know I must have heard it once but for my usage so far its not even a thought. The thing is dead quiet as it sits in it's cubby hole beside my right knee.
> My server runs 24/7 and never had any issues playing at 1.65 to 1.7v vcore running p95 and IBT on main rig. Remember they're both connected to same UPS.
> 
> C&Q is the norm and with everyday tasks I see only 265 to 280w. Encoding etc along with the sever working (everyday work load, not just putsing around) I see 580 to 700w.
> 
> Honestly the only time I actually know it's even here is when the power fluctuates. My home came complete with a underground connection from the pole to the foundation. Only house on the street that has this.
> So far I've had it replaced twice in 14 years hence the reason I made this purchase. Just had it replaced this spring so I should be good for another 7 years but now I sleep better


1.7V?!? You are a brave man and that cooling system clearly has a lot of legs. Anything noteworthy to share in terms of stability at that Vcore?

Funny thing is I only started using Powerchute recently not realizing I can use to more accurately measure power consumption. One easy test I'll do tomorrow is to run an encoding job and see what kind of power usage I get. I suspect it will overrun my present UPS. When I get the new UPS, I'll run Firestrike or some equivalent program that stresses the CPU and GPUs together. I suspect it will overrun the bigger UPS.

The only other thing I'll hang on the UPS battery is my office phone and magicjack.


----------



## gr8sho

The first two pics show the effect of ULPS. Basically the second 7970 is worth about 18W when on standby mode.

The third pic shows the effect of disabling CnQ. This is worth about 9W.

The penultimate two show two different encoding programs. Handbrake is able to effectively use the full power of the Vishera chip, however it's output leaves something to be desired.

The final one is with IBT AVX running a 10240MB stress run. Since this exhausted the capacity of the UPS, it will need to be rerun with the new unit later this week.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Got my new case and everything installed. It seems my temps are a smidge higher. But its way quieter then my old setup. So much room.. now the question is to water cool, or wait to water cool and around the 1st of the year get the new Haswell-E........


----------



## gr8sho

Well done!!! Nice and clean setup. +1


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Thank you,







my future plan is to take out the HHD/SSD tray. I'll never need more then 3 bays and that thing is just well, in the way lol. Just not sure how to get those rivets out without scratching things up..

Also side note, I havnt done a fresh install since I switched over to this new mobo. I am in the process of backing up and getting the latest/greatest drivers for everything.. i did notice that there is no motherboard drivers for windows 8.1 but there are for windows 8. Im going to try and install the 8 drivers.... Ill give it a go on my current configuration before i start the dreadful reinstall tomorrow. Or just let windows find the right driver.. I hate doing that, but well what does a guy do?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my future plan is to take out the HHD/SSD tray. I'll never need more then 3 bays and that thing is just well, in the way lol. Just not sure how to get those rivets out without scratching things up..
> 
> Also side note, I havnt done a fresh install since I switched over to this new mobo. I am in the process of backing up and getting the latest/greatest drivers for everything.. i did notice that there is no motherboard drivers for windows 8.1 but there are for windows 8. Im going to try and install the 8 drivers.... Ill give it a go on my current configuration before i start the dreadful reinstall tomorrow. Or just let windows find the right driver.. I hate doing that, but well what does a guy do?


The rivets you drill out with a bit he same diameter as the rivet.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Also side note, I havnt done a fresh install since I switched over to this new mobo. I am in the process of backing up and getting the latest/greatest drivers for everything.. i did notice that there is no motherboard drivers for windows 8.1 but there are for windows 8. Im going to try and install the 8 drivers.... Ill give it a go on my current configuration before i start the dreadful reinstall tomorrow. Or just let windows find the right driver.. I hate doing that, but well what does a guy do?


Yes, let Windows do its thing. The only place I deviated was video drivers. I'm presently running Catalyst 14.4. Hoping AMD will release something newer to shake out a few of the last remaining gremlins (I know, wishful thinking). If you have other peripheral devices such as mice, keyboard, webcam, you can install those from the manufacturer.

I understand the Intel LAN drivers for our component do not have fully functional counterpart drivers that provide capabilities such as VLAN support, last time I checked which was a month or so ago.. I suggest you use the drivers furnished by Microsoft for now.

Lastly, I should add I took the upgrade from Windows 7 path. Others that did fresh installs reported issues, but I cannot corroborate.

Good luck.


----------



## tout

So today, my audio has disappeared... The on board sound is still in the device manager and working fine. Volume levels are up and displaying sounds being played. Everything is enabled in the BIOS as it should.

I have reset the BIOS to defaults, uninstalled the Realtek drivers and then reinstalled them, including the latest from the Asus website and the one from Realtek. Checked all volume levels, default devices, tried front panel audio and it doesn't work in Linux either so it's got to be a hardware issue.

The system shows that it is configured and running correctly but it will no longer output any sound to my speakers or either of my headsets. When I plug a headset in, nothing pops up anymore like it should, asking me what device I plugged in.

I've noticed I cannot install a discrete sound card either, it won't detect in the system.

Unfortunately I don't even have a USB headset so I am out of luck for sound until the USB sound card I ordered arrives next week. Any ideas? is it dead?


----------



## gr8sho

As you have the problem in both OS, I agree with your conclusion it's in the hardware/firmware. Although frankly I've never seen anyone mention a board fail in this way.

The only suggestion I have when quirky unexplainable things like this happens is to follow, to the letter, the procedure to clear CMOS.


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tout*
> 
> I've noticed I cannot install a discrete sound card either, it won't detect in the system.


I have never heard of not detecting a discrete sound card, UNLESS, you did not disable the onboard sound in the UEFI (especially if it is causing hardware errors in the first place).

Did you try multiple slots for the sound card? Did you enable HDMI audio via your video cards, perhaps they are part of the issue?(nVidia audio driver etc.)

I did install linux using the onboard audio and windows 7 with my Titanium HD (no linux drivers at that time), and had dual boot work fine with each audio device coexisting in each install with no problems a few years ago.


----------



## tout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> As you have the problem in both OS, I agree with your conclusion it's in the hardware/firmware. Although frankly I've never seen anyone mention a board fail in this way.
> 
> The only suggestion I have when quirky unexplainable things like this happens is to follow, to the letter, the procedure to clear CMOS.


Haven't done that yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*
> 
> I have never heard of not detecting a discrete sound card, UNLESS, you did not disable the onboard sound in the UEFI (especially if it is causing hardware errors in the first place).
> 
> Did you try multiple slots for the sound card? Did you enable HDMI audio via your video cards, perhaps they are part of the issue?(nVidia audio driver etc.)
> 
> I did install linux using the onboard audio and windows 7 with my Titanium HD (no linux drivers at that time), and had dual boot work fine with each audio device coexisting in each install with no problems a few years ago.


Still won't detect my Creative XFi Titanium Fatality sound card (which Windows 7 hates, by the way) even with onboard disabled.

I grabbed the HDMI cable off my PS3 (kids aren't happy, lol) and hooked up my monitor with it. I forgot this monitor even had speakers. Now I have sound, albeit tinny crap sound, until my sound card arrives.

I noticed the onboard sound chips are very hot, I wonder if they are supposed to be this hot.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## gr8sho

If toggling on board sound on/off in BIOS hasn't helped, I still suggest clearing CMOS to see if you can recover the Realtek chip. A visual inspection of the physical 3.5mm connectors wouldn't be a bad idea either. Or disconnect the front I/O panel from the CFV. Difficult for me to accept the chip itself died.


----------



## gr8sho

I got around to doing a stress run via IBT AVX with the new APC UPS.

First though, I've decided to back the NB down to 2400MHz as I can't get IBT to pass test correctly at 2700MHz in the configuration I have now. I don't think this is a big surprise to anyone. The machine itself under normal usage appears to work just fine at 2700, but the uncertainty factor is bugging me too much now.

The results of the stress run using a memory size of 10240MB and 10 passes were successful. The UPS consumed 500W peak during the test. I can furnish screen shots if anyone is interested.

In another strange twist, the BR1500 reports idle power consumption of 129W while the previous BE750 reported 99W. It doesn't make sense to me as every other variable is the same. Unless the UPS itself is consuming more power and is part of the calculation.


----------



## tout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> If toggling on board sound on/off in BIOS hasn't helped, I still suggest clearing CMOS to see if you can recover the Realtek chip. A visual inspection of the physical 3.5mm connectors wouldn't be a bad idea either. Or disconnect the front I/O panel from the CFV. Difficult for me to accept the chip itself died.


From reading many reviews on Newegg the other day, apparently the onboard audio is hit or miss with these boards. Many of them failed, usually within a couple months so it's kinda odd for it to go on me after 3 years. I may try that someday but for now....

On a positive note, i discovered the driver I was using to (attempt to) install my creative Titanium XFi Fatality PCIe card... was not the right one... lmao! Stupid me was trying out different drivers on the internet a couple years ago and forgot, this one didn't work. This card had an issue where it would randomly fail in Windows 7 and I would have to uninstall and reinstall the driver to fix it. We'll see if their updates have fixed the issue. It is now up and running between my two graphics cards. Now I have improved sound quality, even.

No front panel audio anymore, but that's perfectly fine by me.

Thanks for the ideas guys.


----------



## shampoo911

i disconnected my front panel audio long ago... i never use it...


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tout*
> 
> Thanks for the ideas guys.


Glad you got it sorted out!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tout*
> 
> It is now up and running between my two graphics cards.


I'm still giving thought to adding a 3rd GPU in that space.








Quote:


> Thanks for the ideas guys.


Ok. I understand your reticence to clear CMOS. Some places would chastise you for not doing it. I won't. But resetting the system should be considered even though you will have make to notations of your settings and re-enter them. Tedious yes, but you should always be prepared to do it.

If the hardware really did fail, I would want to be certain of it. is the board still under warranty?


----------



## Gereti

hmm, have to find out some use to my mobo, it's just laying around on one case, what top i have putted my main computer, main pc have now i7 3770K, matx 1055T and crosshair V-z have 960T

i don't want to sell it but,.. i dont have any use for it, hargh! :/
this take's me insane!

i get some use for it if i buy matx mobo for i7 and build that to matx (tip, need matx+mainpc becose sometime's i gice matx pc to my friend when he go visit to me, and it's easier to move matx pc than maincomputer)
then i would get use for crosshair but...hmh...


----------



## sgtgates

Hey guys, poking in again, no problems wit the board, working great, although haven;t checked to see if any bios updates are available, but it been very stable so leaving it









Anyone have any suggestions for a better tube layout? The second 7970 may be going to a mitx rig soon since I don't need or use crossfire much.


----------



## tout

^^^ Nice setup, I don't see anything I would change, it's nice and clean.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm still giving thought to adding a 3rd GPU in that space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I understand your reticence to clear CMOS. Some places would chastise you for not doing it. I won't. But resetting the system should be considered even though you will have make to notations of your settings and re-enter them. Tedious yes, but you should always be prepared to do it.
> 
> If the hardware really did fail, I would want to be certain of it. *is the board still under warranty*?


No warranty left, I bought it as an open box from Newegg over 3 years ago. Hence I don't want to be bothered with resetting the cmos. Even if it fixes the issue, I have a better sound card in there now. Someday I will need to reset the cmos and when that day comes I may check the onboard audio again, lol I doubt it.

I wouldn't install a 3rd GPU, you're likely to see very little benefit from it, unless you throw an nVidia card in for PhysX.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> hmm, have to find out some use to my mobo, it's just laying around on one case, what top i have putted my main computer, main pc have now i7 3770K, matx 1055T and crosshair V-z have 960T
> 
> i don't want to sell it but,.. i dont have any use for it, hargh! :/
> this take's me insane!
> 
> i get some use for it if i buy matx mobo for i7 and build that to matx (tip, need matx+mainpc becose sometime's i gice matx pc to my friend when he go visit to me, and it's easier to move matx pc than maincomputer)
> then i would get use for crosshair but...hmh...


Move the 960T to your LAN\Travel PC, use the 1055T on "Old Good Stuff", and start building a better rig out of it slowly, your 6970 card is already good enough, just get a better case, SSD, etc.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Move the 960T to your LAN\Travel PC, use the 1055T on "Old Good Stuff", and start building a better rig out of it slowly, your 6970 card is already good enough, just get a better case, SSD, etc.


Hmm, maby i should update those pc's, becose i sold 6970 with my 2500K
so, stuff what i have "laying now"

-crosshair v-z
-phenom II 960T
-phenom II 545
-athlon II 240
-2x2gb kingston low profile ddr3
-xfx550W
-asus radeon 4870 512mb
-club3d radeon hd5450
-some hdd's+case's+dvd's
-mugen 3+2xcuhler 620 block+3xcuhler 620 rad+tiny water tank
-lot's of other stuff (lc power 430W/ddr2/ddr2 cpu's/mobo's)

First pc is now allready "pretty good"
-i7 [email protected]
-Gigabyte HD6990
-4x2gb ddr3
-super flower golden green pro 750W
-rosewill armor evo
-corsair h80i+1xnoctua 120mm

But, now i'm thinking what i do with my crosshair v-z mobo
i would try unlock 960T with that lan/travel pc's mobo (it's maby 90% stable with 6 core's), then i would put 1055T to crosshair V -z but becose i sold my 6970. i dont have "enought" "good" graphics card's to build 3 gaming pc, and actually, i need ounly two, so my actual prblem is mainpc, i7 or FX, or maby both? (i7 give matx possibility to mainpc, so it would be then lan/travelpc, and FX+crosshair would be then atx pc

hmh, this is too hard to make choice...


----------



## webhito

Hello everyone,

My Rampage iv died on me so I had to grab another system while I wait for its rma.

Does anyone have any idea of what the stock northbridge temps should be? I am sitting at around 64c while gaming/priming, no water cooling at all, have a Noctua d14, 6 fans and an 8350. Voltage for the processor is at offset - so its at 1.3v, the rest of it is pretty much all on auto except the llc and such others as I tend to keep them on regular instead of auto. Are those normal temperatures or is it higher than it should? Other temperatures are just fine, 45c cpu, 59c socket temps.


----------



## shampoo911

i still dont know how to use offset values... im currently using 1.45675v vcore on manual, 1.3v on cpu/nb and 1.65v on dram... i think that the stock voltage for my 8350 is 1.375v..

can someone help me set this offset value? i still cannot understand how it works and its benefits


----------



## Johan45

For offsets you need your stock CPU VID and CPU_NB VID, Once you have these if you're correct in your 1.375v as your stock. Then take your max volts of 1.45675 and subtract your stock vid to get a + offset of 0.08175, this is what you would input in bios. Do the same for CPU_NB and all done. Make sure cool and quiet is enabled and C1E also windows power plan set to balanced. This allows the PC to " power down" to low cycles with less than One volt but will come to full power when needed.


----------



## Mega Man

Easiest way to find offset I would like to add is to turn off all power saving. And check HWinfo


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> My Rampage iv died on me so I had to grab another system while I wait for its rma.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea of what the stock northbridge temps should be? I am sitting at around 64c while gaming/priming, no water cooling at all, have a Noctua d14, 6 fans and an 8350. Voltage for the processor is at offset - so its at 1.3v, the rest of it is pretty much all on auto except the llc and such others as I tend to keep them on regular instead of auto. Are those normal temperatures or is it higher than it should? Other temperatures are just fine, 45c cpu, 59c socket temps.


When I was on air my NB ran 53c under load with P95 etc, but it was always lower than most. If you're running multiple GPU's you're about normal.

Realize the more items left on auto the greater the chance of being over volted as the bios does this just by nature.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> When I was on air my NB ran 53c under load with P95 etc, but it was always lower than most. If you're running multiple GPU's you're about normal.
> 
> Realize the more items left on auto the greater the chance of being over volted as the bios does this just by nature.


Thanks Sandman,

I only have one gpu, its in a h440 case however under my desk with not much airflow, if 65c is still safe i wont worry about it much, however now that you mention the autovoltages, what should i be setting manually to take care of this?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Thanks Sandman,
> 
> I only have one gpu, its in a h440 case however under my desk with not much airflow, if 65c is still safe i wont worry about it much, however now that you mention the autovoltages, what should i be setting manually to take care of this?


After some confusion on my part, I see you must be either running a Crosshair V Formula or the more recent Z version, Am i right?

About your NB temps, be thankful you have an Noctua cooler instead of a coolant loop or your temps would be higher still. Supposedly it's safe up to 90C, but most around here prefer to place a 60 or 80mm spot fan on the NB. Sandman has one of the most comprehensive cooling solutions here if you want to see a good example.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i still dont know how to use offset values... im currently using 1.45675v vcore on manual, 1.3v on cpu/nb and 1.65v on dram... i think that the stock voltage for my 8350 is 1.375v..
> 
> can someone help me set this offset value? i still cannot understand how it works and its benefits


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> For offsets you need your stock CPU VID and CPU_NB VID, Once you have these if you're correct in your 1.375v as your stock. Then take your max volts of 1.45675 and subtract your stock vid to get a + offset of 0.08175, this is what you would input in bios. Do the same for CPU_NB and all done. Make sure cool and quiet is enabled and C1E also windows power plan set to balanced. This allows the PC to " power down" to low cycles with less than One volt but will come to full power when needed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Easiest way to find offset I would like to add is to turn off all power saving. And check HWinfo


BIOS has a monitor panel in it and will be quicker to check your "offset" voltage.

Without using Offset mode, you can't properly take advantage of AMD's low power state. I've done a fair amount of testing to prove this to myself.

If you'd like, I can post some pics once I'm back on my rig. Examples may make it easier to visualize.

On my M2N32-SLI rig, I use PhenonMSRTweaker to perform the same function in Windows because that board doesn't fully support a 965BE CPU.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> After some confusion on my part, I see you must be either running a Crosshair V Formula or the more recent Z version, Am i right?
> 
> About your NB temps, be thankful you have an Noctua cooler instead of a coolant loop or your temps would be higher still. Supposedly it's safe up to 90C, but most around here prefer to place a 60 or 80mm spot fan on the NB. Sandman has one of the most comprehensive cooling solutions here if you want to see a good example.


Yes, its a formula z, and yes I read about closed loops making cooling it even harder. Good to know 65c is still under control, it just seems rather high to my normal standards =).


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Yes, its a formula z, and yes I read about closed loops making cooling it even harder. Good to know 65c is still under control, it just seems rather high to my normal standards =).


Seems high compared to mine which rarely breaks 39c









As far as what to get off of auto here's close to what I run which should give you an idea but never just make a change without first understanding what it does right?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> BIOS has a monitor panel in it and will be quicker to check your "offset" voltage.
> 
> Without using Offset mode, you can't properly take advantage of AMD's low power state. I've done a fair amount of testing to prove this to myself.
> 
> If you'd like, I can post some pics once I'm back on my rig. Examples may make it easier to visualize.
> 
> On my M2N32-SLI rig, I use PhenonMSRTweaker to perform the same function in Windows because that board doesn't fully support a 965BE CPU.


you can not find the vid of your chip without shutting off all power saving and turbo.

easiest method is hwinfo, some people get confused in bios, you cant miss it in hwinfo, it is labeled cpu vid

i never said to leave it on without them.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Not sure if this was ever brought up before..

I want to move my GPU to the 2nd to bottom spot. (iirc that should be and 8X slot) Reason being is my 780ti classy gets so dang hot and my sound card as of right now is in the very bottom 4x slot. Now the area between the sound card and the video card just stores lots of hot air... i want to ride myself of that and put the soundcard above the video card.

Will there be much performance loss do to doing this. Since it will be running in 8x over 16x.. I really dont want to loose more then 1% performance because i have the perfect amount of fps to go with my 110hz monitor. I also dont want to lose the soundcard...

Any other thoughts would be appreciated.

Here is a pic to get alittle better idea.



Also I have had the thought of moving my PSU to the top and loading up the bottom with2 more 140mm fans... Have the psu as a fan over the vrm to pull that hot air out..

Edit. I just had an Idea.. I need to find a pcie 1x extender and then i can just mount it sideways against the motherboard.. hmmm.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

If you are talking about the slot just below the battery then that's a x16 slot and as far as i know there is no disadvantage to running the card in a different slot.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> If you are talking about the slot just below the battery then that's a x16 slot and as far as i know there is no disadvantage to running the card in a different slot.


from what the book says its only a 16x while in sli/xfire. Single card is 8x.. i could be wrong but thats if i remember it right.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> from what the book says its only a 16x while in sli/xfire. Single card is 8x.. i could be wrong but thats if i remember it right.


http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-Motherboard/1319/2



Wait....you're using the Z, i'm not sure if there is a difference or not but i'll check

EDIT: Looks to be the same config as the non-Z board, the 3rd slot is x16 unless you have something plugged into the 2nd slot then it will be x8.

Only way to know for sure is to try it out, just plug it in then load up GPU-Z and see what it's running at


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can not find the vid of your chip without shutting off all power saving and turbo.
> 
> easiest method is hwinfo, some people get confused in bios, you cant miss it in hwinfo, it is labeled cpu vid
> 
> i never said to leave it on without them.


OP wanted to understand "why" Offset. Once you understand the practical aspects of it, VID becomes somewhat inconsequential.

I'm running an Offset of 0.20625V on the CPU. This effectively gives 1.525V on Vcore and idles at 1.08V


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can not find the vid of your chip without shutting off all power saving and turbo.
> 
> easiest method is hwinfo, some people get confused in bios, you cant miss it in hwinfo, it is labeled cpu vid
> 
> i never said to leave it on without them.
> 
> 
> 
> OP wanted to understand "why" Offset. Once you understand the practical aspects of it, VID becomes somewhat inconsequential.
> 
> I'm running an Offset of 0.20625V on the CPU. This effectively gives 1.525V on Vcore and idles at 1.08V
Click to expand...

you have to know your vid, to know what offset to use, inconsequential, i think not


----------



## gr8sho

I settled on Offset values without knowning VID. It can be done via trial and error.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Seems high compared to mine which rarely breaks 39c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as what to get off of auto here's close to what I run which should give you an idea but never just make a change without first understanding what it does right?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yea, il read up on it before trying setting them, cant just copy paste as your system is working at a different level/speed than mine is. At least they serve as pointers. Thanks again Sandman.


----------



## webhito

By any chance does anyone know what the stock fx specs are? HT and nb speed?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> By any chance does anyone know what the stock fx specs are? HT and nb speed?


2200NB, 2600HT. Use 2400NB though and up the CPUNB voltage a tad bit.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> 2200NB, 2600HT. Use 2400NB though and up the CPUNB voltage a tad bit.


Thanks X-Alt, I am trying to keep everything at stock, it works fine for what I need it to do plus I have always been an undervolter more than a overclocker lol. I will try those speeds.


----------



## shampoo911

yeah well... now with offset values... see no difference at all... just this tiny thingy that bothers me... at before offset, my system ram was at 16gb, now it is at 15,9gb...


----------



## tdbone1

I been posting in the fx83xx owners club forums but I just stumbled across this thread (might have posted in it before not sure)

I have a crosshair v formula-z (bios 2101) and an fx-8320 cpu with h100i cooling in open case.

I been trying to get stable but cant seem to make it.

I cant even get IBT AVX stable at stock (bios default settings)
I have 1x4GB sticks of ram and also 2x2GB
both are detected at 1066 but both sets also can do 1333 as stated on both their stickers

they all pass the 4hrs memtest86 test

anyhow I can play BF4 all day long and also system seems really stable at desktop and surfing and watching videos

currently im at 4.6GHz with 1.45v and cpu = ultra high llc
nb llc = high

anyhow if someone can help me out it would be great
I think I have a really good chip
with the settings above running P95 small fft this is what hwnfo64 is showing


wrote this in ie while p95 running.


----------



## sgtgates

Knock the llc for the vcore down 1 notch from ultra, ultra never works that great. Next setting down is the best i think. Also put your cpu/nb up a bit mayne 1.25ish, and lower your dram to 1.5? Doubt that ram is rated for 1.65v. Its always better to match ram with exact type but it works. Cpu temp are high for that voltage, did you get a good seat with the block? What fans do you have on the rad? Maybe a pic if your open case set up will help


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> I been posting in the fx83xx owners club forums but I just stumbled across this thread (might have posted in it before not sure)
> 
> I have a crosshair v formula-z (bios 2101) and an fx-8320 cpu with h100i cooling in open case.
> 
> I been trying to get stable but cant seem to make it.
> 
> I cant even get IBT AVX stable at stock (bios default settings)
> I have 1x4GB sticks of ram and also 2x2GB
> both are detected at 1066 but both sets also can do 1333 as stated on both their stickers
> 
> they all pass the 4hrs memtest86 test
> 
> anyhow I can play BF4 all day long and also system seems really stable at desktop and surfing and watching videos
> 
> currently im at 4.6GHz with 1.45v and cpu = ultra high llc
> nb llc = high
> 
> anyhow if someone can help me out it would be great
> I think I have a really good chip
> with the settings above running P95 small fft this is what hwnfo64 is showing
> 
> 
> wrote this in ie while p95 running.


It'll pass small ffts because you're not testing the ram. Your ram is the biggest issue IMO. Mixing ram is never a good thing. Even if you have the timings all set manually, there are settings that are not visible to you in bios that could be throwing things off. My suggestion is to ditch the ram you have buy a decent set of G.Skill 2x4g 1866 cl 9 and most likely your problems will go away.
As a quick test pull the 1 4gb stick out then test. Are the 2x2 sticks a matched dual channel set??


----------



## tdbone1

thnx for info from you both
i set cpu llc to ultra high because under load the vdroop was pretty bad under llc high and also failing p95 small fft
i can use either the 2x2gb sticks or the 4x1gb but right now i have the 2x2gb with 2x1gb sticks in
the 4x1gb stcks at 1333 are supposed to be at 1.75 and the 2x2gb stcks at 1333 supposed to be at 1.65v
i havent messed with any cpu/nb settins besides llc set to high
p95 still running and here is a pic of temps now
also i used as5 grain a rice method and not sure if its good.
1st time i ever used that method
i usually put my finger in thin plastic and smear tim evenly then seat the hsf or water block
anyhow here is pic


I can switch to 2x2GB or the 4x1GB
just let me know which ones you want in and ill do it

here is my current temps after over 1hr of P95


ok I just took out the 1GB sticks so only 2x2GB sticks are in
all dram timings in bios are set to auto
volts = 1.65
ddr = 1333
here is a pic of cpu-z spd and cpu-z memory tabs



it says 1.5v for ddr 1333 but I found info that says it is supposed to be at 1.65v at that speed

just tried to run ibt avx and it failed at the very end after the 10th pass
I just don't understand it.
most peoples ibt avx fail during passes before the 10th pass
mine always shows a good result for each pass and fails only after the 10th pass good result

the 2x2GB sticks that are in now are matched set


----------



## Johan45

I think it might be your temps, I just noticed they're hitting high 60s and even into the 70c range that's getting quite warm and could cause a failure like that. As the test progresses the temps just keep going up. At 1.45v that 2x120 rad should be doing better. I can see the fans are spinning like they should at 2700 but what about the pump?


----------



## tdbone1

ok here is where im at now
manually set the 2x2GB sticks to 1066 and 1.5v and timings all auto
set cpu/nb volts to 1.25v
cpu llc is set to ultra high
cpu/nb llc set to high
cpu volts set to 1.45v
multi = 23x
NB = 2200mhz
HT = 2600mhz

gonna try ibt avx



here is my latest result
failing on the 10th pass after its done.
look at each of the 10 results in the right hand pane of ibt avx
those numbers are all correct aren't they?
how can it fail after the 10th pass is complete with all good results on each pass?


----------



## Johan45

At 2200 NB which is stock you don't need 1.25v in the CPU_NB. Leave it at auto. Well at least I would. That will help with your temps as well. I'd still like to know whay they're so high. I went back and looks like you're running small FFTs that'll make a lot of heat which helps explain things. This also doesn't test any of the ram or IMC. Which I think is where your problem might be. With only 4Gb of ram there won't be much available for the test


----------



## tdbone1

i just switched external fans and this one is really loud but its great
here is a pic of it and a pic of new temps




ibt avx failed again on the 10th final pass

ok from here at this point what should I try.

haven't changed anything in bios


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think it might be your temps, I just noticed they're hitting high 60s and even into the 70c range that's getting quite warm and could cause a failure like that. As the test progresses the temps just keep going up. At 1.45v that 2x120 rad should be doing better. I can see the fans are spinning like they should at 2700 but what about the pump?


the pump is the very bottom in the pic
looks like 2300 rpm or so
now that I switched out that external fan it really brought down all my temps

lowering cpu volts to 1.4v

ok here is latest
lowered to 1.4v and ultra llc still on cpu and high llc on cpu/nb

temps look awesome and completed all 10 passes on ibt avx (although just on high settings) but still fails at the very end (like always)



switching out that external fan really dropped my temps and going from 1.45v to 1.4v for cpu really dropped them a lot
system is stable in windows 8.1 x64 but just cant complete that ibt avx at very end
something not right

maybe we should first start by trying to get ibt avx to complete 100% before messing with anything
I think im gonna re-apply tim to water block.
im not going to do a grain a rice method this time
going to apply an even coating and see what happens
hate to take it off if its working good though as Red said it takes about 4-5 days to cure and it lowers the temps 4-5C and right now im at the 5th day or longer

I didn't re-apply the TIM instead I loosened the 2 thumb screws and rotated back and fourth and then slid up and back and sideways then only snugged the 2 thumb screws back down.
it felt like there was a good amount of TIM when moving block around.
gonna try some more testing


----------



## tdbone1

i cant get this thing to pass ibt avx for anything
I lowered the multi to 22.5x = 4.5GHz
lowed cpu llc to "high"
lowered cpu volts to 1.3875v

these temps are outstanding I think


I swear I think I have a real good chip but something isn't right with ibt avx
is there another app that does similar to ibt avx as far as reporting a system stablility error like ibt avx does right away....(well within 20mins)


----------



## tdbone1

ok...something isn't right
im at 4ghz (20x multi)
auto voltage
auto llc's
ddr = 1333

temps are beautiful
ibt avx still failing at very very end


chime in with any suggestions you might have
I really think this is an ibt avx problem


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> ok...something isn't right
> im at 4ghz (20x multi)
> auto voltage
> auto llc's
> ddr = 1333
> 
> temps are beautiful
> ibt avx still failing at very very end
> 
> 
> chime in with any suggestions you might have
> I really think this is an ibt avx problem


If it makes it through all the previous runs fine, then its IBTAVX stable and UAC. Disable UAC entirely, and 77 GFlops is a bit low even for 4GHz..


----------



## tdbone1

3.5GHz FAIL!
ibt avx
what the heck
stock everything except no power management stuff enabled
ram set at 1.65v because im at ddr 1333

im gonna set ram settings at auto for everything
this is pathetic
its got to be ibt avx right?

another 3.5GHz with ram at 1066 and every setting avail for it at Auto
17.5x multi
200 fsb
100 pci-e
volts auto
llc = auto

whats going on


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> 3.5GHz FAIL!
> ibt avx
> what the heck
> stock everything except no power management stuff enabled
> ram set at 1.65v because im at ddr 1333
> 
> im gonna set ram settings at auto for everything
> this is pathetic
> its got to be ibt avx right?
> 
> another 3.5GHz with ram at 1066 and every setting avail for it at Auto
> 17.5x multi
> 200 fsb
> 100 pci-e
> volts auto
> llc = auto
> 
> whats going on


It is UAC, disable it...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> yeah well... now with offset values... see no difference at all... just this tiny thingy that bothers me... at before offset, my system ram was at 16gb, now it is at 15,9gb...


Are you saying you don't see the system throttling back voltage and frequency in Balanced power plan?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Are you saying you don't see the system throttling back voltage and frequency in Balanced power plan?


Yeah man... I don't know what happened... I reverted to my previous settings... Mind if you take a picture of your bios to see what went wrong?


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> If it makes it through all the previous runs fine, then its IBTAVX stable and UAC. Disable UAC entirely, and 77 GFlops is a bit low even for 4GHz..


omg if I could have got your reply yesterday it could have saved me quite a bit of time








I figured that out and (ALSO) I do have to run in windows 7 compatability mode to get it to complete.
there is also an "unblock" on each .exe file in the ibt directories and sub directories

it took me forever...even went down to 1 stick or ram and setting at default stock 1066 speeds and volts
it still not passing at the end of ibt avx

I did learn something on the way. I put ibt avx in standard mode (1GB) and 1 pass and I would get that error a lot sooner.
in the end UAC can be ON and at DEFAULT settings
what you have to do is this.
unzip the ibt avx.zip from first post
go in to the directories until you see ibt.exe and right click on it and send to desktop
now right click on the icon and select properties and you want to set it windows 7 compatability mode
now alternate click on the ibt desktop icon and select run as administrator unless you set this in its properties

I wish someone ALONG time ago would have told me what you replied with about the part where you say
if it completes all the passes its not ibt and its a windows security problem.
you can disable UAC if you want (I actually did this too) but I went even further and figured out what settings to do as soon as you download the ibt zip

ok now I have a really loud squirl cage fan out of a microwave blowing on the vrm's and under the mboard along with the h100i and in this situation its open air.
I thought I might not have applied the TIM correctly because a few people were saying my temps were higher then they should be (when I was using another fan blowing the same way onto the mb but way less CFM and noise and my temps were higher but now that I applied the new TIM and using the faster fan my temps are even worse.
crap
anyhow im ibt avx stable with my mixed ram.
ill do a run and add the photo in about 30mins

here are my current temps
im set at
23x
200
100
2200
2600
cpu volts = 1.45
cpu lls = ultra high
cpu/nb llc = high

ram
1.65v
1333
2x1GB
2x2GB

here is pic 1 of 2 showing temps and speeds


here is ibt avx. at same settings


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Yeah man... I don't know what happened... I reverted to my previous settings... Mind if you take a picture of your bios to see what went wrong?


Sure, no problem.

Also, make sure both "Spread Spectrum" options are disabled on the main panel.

The effect of the "offset" values for Vcore and CPU/NB will be seen below. In the 2nd pic, I'm showing the power management settings.



In these next two pictures, you'll see, first, the system working doing an add to my iTunes library. Notice how only the first four cores are being given work. ..And in the second pic, the system is properly idling and you can see the Vcore and the CPU Clock.



Lastly, there was a discussion on the NB clock. Above you will see my system is running the CPU/NB at 2400MHz, and below you'll see the FSB setting I used.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> omg if I could have got your reply yesterday it could have saved me quite a bit of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured that out and (ALSO) I do have to run in windows 7 compatability mode to get it to complete.
> there is also an "unblock" on each .exe file in the ibt directories and sub directories
> 
> it took me forever...even went down to 1 stick or ram and setting at default stock 1066 speeds and volts
> it still not passing at the end of ibt avx
> 
> I did learn something on the way. I put ibt avx in standard mode (1GB) and 1 pass and I would get that error a lot sooner.
> in the end UAC can be ON and at DEFAULT settings


Good catch on running IBT under Windows 8. I don't remember if I had posted about this before, but you are correct that the test won't post a correct final answer unless the program is run in compatibility mode.

Your temps seem a bit on the high side, so take this with a grain of salt. To get the most out of Vishera, I like to run Vcore over 1.5V. As I don't have any direct experience with an 8320, it's an extrapolation on my part the same should hold true.

And to get the most respect out of doing an IBT AVX run, you need to do the run using as much available free memory as possible so it's clear the full range of the CPU/NB interface is stable. Should be over half and preferably over 3/4 of your total installed RAM.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Good catch on running IBT under Windows 8. I don't remember if I had posted about this before, but you are correct that the test won't post a correct final answer unless the program is run in compatibility mode.
> 
> Your temps seem a bit on the high side, so take this with a grain of salt. To get the most out of Vishera, I like to run Vcore over 1.5V. As I don't have any direct experience with an 8320, it's an extrapolation on my part the same should hold true.
> 
> And to get the most respect out of doing an IBT AVX run, you need to do the run using as much available free memory as possible so it's clear the full range of the CPU/NB interface is stable. Should be over half and preferably over 3/4 of your total installed RAM.


I was only using the standard 1GB 1 pass to get the error to pop up faster then doing the 10 passes on very hard which takes 20 mins which I had been doing OVER and Over and over.
omg what took me so long to figure it out








anyhow thanks for the info and with only 1.45 vcore and cpu llc = ultra high.

I wonder if I need to re-apply grease like the 1 grain rice method like I did the first time.
this last time I just smeared it all over the whole cpu (thin coat) and screwed it down a lil and then rotaed the water block left and right and tried to get it to seat real good then snugged up the 2 screws a bit more
I then started to run P95 to get it hotter and I then backed off the 2 screws just a bit so I could rotate water block back and fourth again and then lastly snug up the 2 screws again but temps are horribly high for those volts I believe.
I gonna have to back track my SS I took so I can compare.

I found another where I had same exact settings and same fan and im within 2C so I guess the grease is close to where it will be at.
it will prob drop a few more C so I will be at same as before it looks like.

I guess with the h100i its gonna be hard to hit a stable 4.8
I gonna try right now though.
going up to 4.7 I hope


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> I wonder if I need to re-apply grease like the 1 grain rice method like I did the first time.
> this last time I just smeared it all over the whole cpu (thin coat) and screwed it down a lil and then rotaed the water block left and right and tried to get it to seat real good then snugged up the 2 screws a bit more
> I then started to run P95 to get it hotter and I then backed off the 2 screws just a bit so I could rotate water block back and fourth again and then lastly snug up the 2 screws again but temps are horribly high for those volts I believe.
> I gonna have to back track my SS I took so I can compare.


Originally posted by MegaMan (how to apply TIM video)
http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/24890#post_20981038


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> I was only using the standard 1GB 1 pass to get the error to pop up faster then doing the 10 passes on very hard which takes 20 mins which I had been doing OVER and Over and over.
> omg what took me so long to figure it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyhow thanks for the info and with only 1.45 vcore and cpu llc = ultra high.
> 
> I wonder if I need to re-apply grease like the 1 grain rice method like I did the first time.
> this last time I just smeared it all over the whole cpu (thin coat) and screwed it down a lil and then rotaed the water block left and right and tried to get it to seat real good then snugged up the 2 screws a bit more
> I then started to run P95 to get it hotter and I then backed off the 2 screws just a bit so I could rotate water block back and fourth again and then lastly snug up the 2 screws again but temps are horribly high for those volts I believe.
> I gonna have to back track my SS I took so I can compare.
> 
> I found another where I had same exact settings and same fan and im within 2C so I guess the grease is close to where it will be at.
> it will prob drop a few more C so I will be at same as before it looks like.
> 
> I guess with the h100i its gonna be hard to hit a stable 4.8
> I gonna try right now though.
> going up to 4.7 I hope


I also have an H100i. This is going to make some people cringe, so apologies in advance. Right now, I am still using the stock paste that was applied by Corsair. I know, I know, but for what I've doing, 10 tenths on the TIM isn't needed.

Second point. If the assumption here is an 8320 is just a slower version of an 8350 but otherwise identical in every respect, I don't see getting 4.8GHz unless you turn up Vcore. Sorry. So you'll have to solve your thermal issues before you move on.


----------



## gr8sho

This applies to the latest version of Windows 8.1. I ran across today ,and am posting here to see if anyone else has run into this point. Been having an issue with an and HD Audio Bus device not working in device manager. Probably started with the more recent versions of AMD Catalyst. During my research I stumbled onto a newer version of PCI Bus driver (under System Devices). Catalyst doesn't install it beydefault for some reason but I was able to tell Windows to look for a newer driver inside the latest 14.7 beta installer package. Once the driver was updated, my HD Audio Bus problem was solved. Version 13.251.3.0 will be the one installed.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> It is UAC, disable it...


just dont bother, people have said it 10 times, he does not listen


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> just dont bother, people have said it 10 times, he does not listen


I don't know what problem you have with me.

I just investigated it further then what you know.

do exactly like I said just like if you downloaded it.
it will work WITH UAC DEFAULT ON
so you learn something new mega man
pfft
I lean something from other people all the time.
its no biggie


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Originally posted by MegaMan (how to apply TIM video)
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/24890#post_20981038


nice link

crap it makes me think I should re-apply my paste again after seeing what it actually does when he puts that glass over it.

I rotated my water block back and fourth (when chip was pretty warm)
it felt pretty good.
my temps look the same as before almost.
crap...thinking about re-doing it.

thanks I think


----------



## tdbone1

what kind of temps should I expect for fx 8320 (stock 1.225v I believe) running in the 1.45v range with llc ultra with the all in one water cooling systems?
mine is h100i but they mostly similar aren't they?

here is my latest temps with the "slow fan pointed at my vrm's above and below the mb
1.45v
llc cpu = ultra high
llc cpu/nb = high


here is ibt avx again but only changing my cpu llc from ultra high to high


that is a huge temp drop.
If I try and pass p95 right now on small fft I think it would fail within an hr
I bet if I increased the vcore to 1.475 it would be less heat then having it at 1.45v with cpu llc on ultra
I just lost 13C by switching from ultra high to high on max temps and 8C on avg through the run
that's awesome

I think I been doing it in reverse where I just tried to keep the vcore set as low as possible to get into windows and a little stable and then kept increasing the cpu llc to pass (this causes lots of heat)
I think it might be better to have a higher vcore with as lower cpu llc
still testing but just from switching from ultra high to high gained 13C
not bad

here is my p95 small fft with "high" llc at 1.45v @ 4.6GHz


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> what kind of temps should I expect for fx 8320 (stock 1.225v I believe) running in the 1.45v range with llc ultra with the all in one water cooling systems?
> mine is h100i but they mostly similar aren't they?


Here's an 8350 with an H100i you can use for comparison. I marked the picture for you to draw attention to important information.



Hint: Click on the picture then click on "Original" button to get the clearest view.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Here's an 8350 with an H100i you can use for comparison. I marked the picture for you to draw attention to important information.
> 
> 
> 
> Hint: Click on the picture then click on "Original" button to get the clearest view.


what frequency are you running the cpu at?
it looks like 2GHz
whats your front side bus?

its hard to tell what your temps belong to at that frequency.

I definitely am finding out it looks like I was taking the backwards approach with the llc compared to a lot of you guys
the way I was doing it definitely drew lots more heat.

high vcore to get into windows and lowest llc you can to complete.

yes I understand about the maximum and custom settings in ibt avx but very high is what I use because it takes about 20mins
I also post the picture of Prime 95 running small fft which no one really does to much
im not talking about a 15min tests mine are all above 60 and I usually wait til 90 mins
it gets the cpu a lot hotter then any setting you can find in ibt avx









thnx for the pic but need the frequency what you really running at to understand your temps and volts more

just added a pic of P95 above

here is 4.8 (24x multi) cpu vcore = 1.475_cpu and nb llc = high


P95 froze after 29min small fft
gonna try and inc vcore

re applied TIM and temps were the same but after I warmed it up with ibt avx I loosed the 2 screws and rotated and moved (slid) the water block around)
saved 3C doing that
I think that really gets the bubbles out if there were any and evenly distributes it better yet.
now after 4 or 5 days I hope I even loose a few more C too
running p95 now will report back

here is vcore 1.48125v with cpu and nb llc = high
this is prob my limit unless I can go higher?
I think I will ask in the official vishera thread


----------



## gr8sho

I meant to include the CPUZ image. I'll fix that later.

It's running at 4.8GHz and FSB of 300MHz.

For some reason, HWINFO has issues with the max freq during stress runs.

Some chips, like my early vintage one, requires a lot voltage to run stable. I would guess an 8320 would need as much or more. I specifically highlighted Vcore for you for this purpose.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Hey guys, poking in again, no problems wit the board, working great, although haven;t checked to see if any bios updates are available, but it been very stable so leaving it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for a better tube layout? The second 7970 may be going to a mitx rig soon since I don't need or use crossfire much.


that rig looks sweet.
no way dismantle your crossfire!!!


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I meant to include the CPUZ image. I'll fix that later.
> 
> It's running at 4.8GHz and FSB of 300MHz.
> 
> For some reason, HWINFO has issues with the max freq during stress runs.
> 
> Some chips, like my early vintage one, requires a lot voltage to run stable. I would guess an 8320 would need as much or more. I specifically highlighted Vcore for you for this purpose.


my ram spd show 1066 but on the labels they say 1333
I usually set the bios ram type to 1333 and my fsb = 200 and my new multi = 24x = 4.8GHz
how I achieved it was by putting my cpu vcore to 1.48125, cpu and nb llc = high
im ibt avx stable and about 80mins of P95 small fft stable.

is there an advantage I could gain by clocking the way you do with the fsb with the kind of ram I have

im running 9,9,9,20,33,1T @ 1.65v

I have mix matched ram
2x2GB
2x1GB
total 6GB but no problems at all with anything


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> that rig looks sweet.
> no way dismantle your crossfire!!!


No need too lol, but thanks!


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I also have an H100i. This is going to make some people cringe, so apologies in advance. Right now, I am still using the stock paste that was applied by Corsair. I know, I know, but for what I've doing, 10 tenths on the TIM isn't needed.
> 
> Second point. If the assumption here is an 8320 is just a slower version of an 8350 but otherwise identical in every respect, I don't see getting 4.8GHz unless you turn up Vcore. Sorry. So you'll have to solve your thermal issues before you move on.


I too am still using the stock paste (where is MX4 when you need it?!) on my Glacer applied with a pea dot and let the heatsink crush it to death method, not the best, but it gets the job done and will handle 1.49V fine.


----------



## tdbone1

I think that pea size dot is correct but I for sure lost 3C when I ran IBT AVX I loosened the 2 water block retaining screws and slid the processor around as much as I could
rotating water block left and right and also try to do a square pattern and you can really feel it slide later on.
you can tell when there is no air bubbles and its perfectly smooth.
my temps went down for sure 3C right after I did it while the test was running.
it makes the water block slide real easy when tim is hot


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> I think that pea size dot is correct but I for sure lost 3C when I ran IBT AVX I loosened the 2 water block retaining screws and slid the processor around as much as I could
> rotating water block left and right and also try to do a square pattern and you can really feel it slide later on.
> you can tell when there is no air bubbles and its perfectly smooth.
> my temps went down for sure 3C right after I did it while the test was running.
> it makes the water block slide real easy when tim is hot


please just please stop. you do not, nor do you ever need to do this.

ever

....ever

i will also add you never did _*any*_, let alone enough testing to ever state this,

on the happy note
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I also have an H100i. This is going to make some people cringe, so apologies in advance. Right now, I am still using the stock paste that was applied by Corsair. I know, I know, but for what I've doing, 10 tenths on the TIM isn't needed.
> 
> Second point. If the assumption here is an 8320 is just a slower version of an 8350 but otherwise identical in every respect, I don't see getting 4.8GHz unless you turn up Vcore. Sorry. So you'll have to solve your thermal issues before you move on.
> 
> 
> 
> I too am still using the stock paste (where is MX4 when you need it?!) on my Glacer applied with a pea dot and let the heatsink crush it to death method, not the best, but it gets the job done and will handle 1.49V fine.
Click to expand...

with my 100 AP30s

tomorrow i get 2 tubes of ICdiamond !


----------



## gr8sho

About this TIM discussion. There are plenty of videos posted out on the web to show and explain application of conventional TIM like AS5. No need to invent a new procedure. Best practice is very well known.

@MM, if you plan to profile your rig before/after application of IC Diamond, please share data. I know there are numerous examples out there, but I am a data junkie.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> on the happy note
> with my 100 AP30s
> !


Those "sound" like very nice fans.







A bit pricey, but the high RPMs look very appealing.


----------



## Mega Man

i would, but i have not used others for a while, so no data ! just excited to get new componants,

also bought 1 r9 295x2, would of bought 2 but have to wait 2 buissness days to get another free 500gb ssd ( also comes with lepa g1600 )

as soon as the second ( which they just cancel the ssd ) is credited back ( love 12months no interest with paypal/prefered account )

i will be getting a second

at that time i will have 5x290xs 5x79790s and 2x 295xs ! all on water of course !!!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> my ram spd show 1066 but on the labels they say 1333
> I usually set the bios ram type to 1333 and my fsb = 200 and my new multi = 24x = 4.8GHz
> how I achieved it was by putting my cpu vcore to 1.48125, cpu and nb llc = high
> im ibt avx stable and about 80mins of P95 small fft stable.
> 
> is there an advantage I could gain by clocking the way you do with the fsb with the kind of ram I have


Most decent modern DRAM come with an XMP profile. The Crosshair can read that profile when selecting the DOCP option in BIOS. This will set the DRAM to the highest OC values the manufacturer advertises. This is significantly better setting than the default SPD values.

The most common reason to speed up the FSB or CPU Frequency is to improve seat of the pants responsiveness of the system. Since the Crosshair is already a very fast board, the differences are more subtle, but still noticeable. Doing this type of OC is much easier on the Crosshair as compared with mainboards of 8 years ago, mostly because of programming enhancements in BIOS to calculate values and adjust for valid settings such as multipliers automatically. Off the cuff, the main thing to watch for are target end state CPU and DRAM frequency. The BIOS will show you the allowable values and if done correctly, should allow you to boot into the system successfully.

The only other comment I will make on this is I can probably count on one hand the number of people I know of that do this FSB OC on the Crosshair. Not sure why, but since one has already invested in this high class board, no need to leave performance on the table, and OBTW it's fun to OC, right?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would, but i have not used others for a while, so no data ! just excited to get new componants,
> 
> also bought 1 r9 295x2, would of bought 2 but have to wait 2 buissness days to get another free 500gb ssd ( also comes with lepa g1600 )
> 
> as soon as the second ( which they just cancel the ssd ) is credited back ( love 12months no interest with paypal/prefered account )
> 
> i will be getting a second
> 
> at that time i will have 5x290xs 5x79790s and 2x 295xs ! all on water of course !!!


NP. I thought you were moving to IC from something else.

That's a lot of toys. Hope electricity is cheap in CO.







Assuming Crossfire-X, that's at least 4 systems worth of GPU parts, right?


----------



## Mega Man

Yes. So many systems to be built


----------



## Gereti

Alright guy's

I bought one month ago i7 [email protected]€ included post's
now, i sold it 220€ included post's, and now
Now i'm looking, FX8320








someone is selling one 70€, i offered him 70€+post's

let's see could i get it...


----------



## tdbone1

I have a nice stable overclock on my fx 8320 and cvf-z board and even 6GB ram
just bought cpu new about month ago.
this is a good one.
just noticed my cpu temps are even lower @ 4.8 with 1.48125 vcore on this h100i
this cpu might very well do 5GHz

hmmm

im interested in selling it maybe


45mins into P95 small fft


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Alright guy's
> 
> I bought one month ago i7 [email protected]€ included post's
> now, i sold it 220€ included post's, and now
> Now i'm looking, FX8320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone is selling one 70€, i offered him 70€+post's
> 
> let's see could i get it...


Best of luck purchasing it, remember to use the stock SP120s on the H80i, a single 120mm Noctua will significantly decrease the static pressure = higher temps! When you get it, tell us the Batch #, it will give us a rough picture of when it was made (later 8320s OC worse).

@Megaman, you using those 295Xs on the UD7 or what rig will it be for?


----------



## Mega Man

Idk yet


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> I have a nice stable overclock on my fx 8320 and cvf-z board and even 6GB ram
> just bought cpu new about month ago.
> this is a good one.
> just noticed my cpu temps are even lower @ 4.8 with 1.48125 vcore on this h100i
> this cpu might very well do 5GHz
> 
> hmmm


Please show us any kind of proof of this "Nice Stable Overclock".
All I've seen you post is maybe a 90 minute run of small FFT and 10 runs of IBT AVX on only very high which with 6GB's of Ram how long did that run, 20 minutes?

Please don't make claims you can't support. All you have shown so far is a minimum for a gaming stable OC at best and I doubt even that if tested properly.
When you're able to pass 20 runs on "Maximum" (IBT AVX) you'll have a good start. Than try 12 to 24 hours of Prime95 Blend than you can claim you're stable.

As for reaching 5GHz, yes the chip very well might, but not with your current cooling solution and be anywhere close to stable.
Your last 45 minute FFT run shows you're within 2c of max core temp at only 1.481v Vcore and yet you think 5GHz is not out of reach?
Hasn't this been covered in a couple different threads so far? (YES it has)

Between this thinking and the other about smearing the TIM/HS around to get rid of air bubbles just makes me laugh!









If you're interested in stability give this a good read http://www.overclock.net/t/990229/stress-testing-warning/20#post_13127125


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Best of luck purchasing it, remember to use the stock SP120s on the H80i, a single 120mm Noctua will significantly decrease the static pressure = higher temps! When you get it, tell us the Batch #, it will give us a rough picture of when it was made (later 8320s OC worse).


Okay, maby i will put those SP120*s back

And i was too slow with that FX8320, becose so many was interested it








But okay, i will buy it somewhere then, and give you some info for it








One guy who i have helped on another forum, bought FX8320 one- or two month's ago and he reached 5Ghz with 1.42V using M5A99X evo


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Okay, maby i will put those SP120*s back
> 
> And i was too slow with that FX8320, becose so many was interested it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But okay, i will buy it somewhere then, and give you some info for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One guy who i have helped on another forum, bought FX8320 one- or two month's ago and he reached 5Ghz with 1.42V using M5A99X evo


I want to see documented proof of that. Maybe boot but *not* stable, no chance. Unless AMD miss labeled it from a 9*** series, but highly unlikely


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> I want to see documented proof of that. Maybe boot but *not* stable, no chance. Unless AMD miss labeled it from a 9*** series, but highly unlikely


He gave me this pic, he used [email protected] but it show different on pic


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> I have a nice stable overclock on my fx 8320 and cvf-z board and even 6GB ram
> just bought cpu new about month ago.
> this is a good one.
> just noticed my cpu temps are even lower @ 4.8 with 1.48125 vcore on this h100i
> this cpu might very well do 5GHz
> 
> hmmm
> 
> im interested in selling it maybe
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45mins into P95 small fft


The majority of 8350's i've seen will do 4.8 at that voltage or less.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Please show us any kind of proof of this "Nice Stable Overclock".
> All I've seen you post is maybe a 90 minute run of small FFT and 10 runs of IBT AVX on only very high which with 6GB's of Ram how long did that run, 20 minutes?
> 
> Please don't make claims you can't support. All you have shown so far is a minimum for a gaming stable OC at best and I doubt even that if tested properly.
> When you're able to pass 20 runs on "Maximum" (IBT AVX) you'll have a good start. Than try 12 to 24 hours of Prime95 Blend than you can claim you're stable.
> 
> As for reaching 5GHz, yes the chip very well might, but not with your current cooling solution and be anywhere close to stable.
> Your last 45 minute FFT run shows you're within 2c of max core temp at only 1.481v Vcore and yet you think 5GHz is not out of reach?
> Hasn't this been covered in a couple different threads so far? (YES it has)
> 
> Between this thinking and the other about smearing the TIM/HS around to get rid of air bubbles just makes me laugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're interested in stability give this a good read http://www.overclock.net/t/990229/stress-testing-warning/20#post_13127125


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> He gave me this pic, he used [email protected] but it show different on pic


Side by side stress test completion? That cpuz shot can be accomplished if he barley boots


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Side by side stress test completion? That cpuz shot can be accomplished if he barley boots


I sended messaged to him


----------



## Johan45

There's no way I'd believe that he could be P95 stable at that voltage unless it take a big jump under load. My 9370 can run cinebench at almost 5.1 with less than 1.4v but stable at 5.0 is 1.5v + a bit


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> I sended messaged to him


He sended me:

"While waiting stress test"











Edit, got message that computer crashed with 5Ghz on prime

"Yeah, those guys were just right about that prime-thing."

Well well, bad luck sometime, but still pretty impressive cloks's with air i would say...


----------



## gr8sho

I saw Newegg has the 8320 for 129USD now.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I saw Newegg has the 8320 for 129USD now.


Where nevegg is, usa?
Becose if i buy there i have to pay customs duty becose it's out of EU...
143.90€ cot's new FX8320 @jimm's pc store on finland

Edit, someone is offering me one year old FX8350 and ask's how much i would pay for it, what would i offer him? 115€?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Where nevegg is, usa?
> Becose if i buy there i have to pay customs duty becose it's out of EU...
> 143.90€ cot's new FX8320 @jimm's pc store on finland
> 
> Edit, someone is offering me one year old FX8350 and ask's how much i would pay for it, what would i offer him? 115€?


Newegg has started shipping to Australia and Europe now as well, mind you not all specials and sales that apply to the US get passed onto us


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Newegg has started shipping to Australia and Europe now as well, mind you not all specials and sales that apply to the US get passed onto us


Mmh, but if it's bought outside of EU, you have to pay custom's duty if your unit pay's more than 22€...

But, how much i would offer one year old FX8350?, got today money from i7 3770K so i will send that today, and i would buy new cpu then


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Mmh, but if it's bought outside of EU, you have to pay custom's duty if your unit pay's more than 22€...
> 
> But, how much i would offer one year old FX8350?, got today money from i7 3770K so i will send that today, and i would buy new cpu then


Yep, i know how the VAT and Customs fee's in the EU works quite well (My Wife lives in Denmark







)

afaik the UK and EU have their own warehouses located within the EU so you should be safe but it's not hard to send them an e-mail or check the FAQ page.

Somewhere around the 120 Euro mark i guess would be acceptable, it's all dependant on location though so have a look around for what they are new then deduct 25-35% or so


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep, i know how the VAT and Customs fee's in the EU works quite well (My Wife lives in Denmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> afaik the UK and EU have their own warehouses located within the EU so you should be safe but it's not hard to send them an e-mail or check the FAQ page.
> 
> Somewhere around the 120 Euro mark i guess would be acceptable, it's all dependant on location though so have a look around for what they are new then deduct 25-35% or so


cheapset new FX8320 pay's here 130€, and new FX8350 160€, so i give he offer that i would pay 115€ to him,


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> cheapset new FX8320 pay's here 130€, and new FX8350 160€, so i give he offer that i would pay 115€ to him,


115 sounds about fair then i guess, Euros always boggle my mind, Pounds and Krona i can figure in but i never know Values in Euros


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 115 sounds about fair then i guess, Euros always boggle my mind, Pounds and Krona i can figure in but i never know Values in Euros


Haha









Well, so many different values would sometime's confuse people,

now i have to hope that i get that cpu, allways i can offer he couple euro's more but not much









Have to see if i'm not too tired to re-build my pc today, becose i was going to send my i7 today to new owner so i have to move to phenom+crosshair today


----------



## gr8sho

All I can suggest is to go to newegg.com and investigate for yourself what's involved in additional fees to see if it's worth it.

_I should also mention ebay as an option. In the past, I've found sellers that offer new boxed product even cheaper than newegg._


----------



## Gereti

Allright, i make'd secondary pc (throwed 2x2gb ram+game's hdd+hd7870 to one pc)
and now i'm using, well well well, crosshair









Today/tomorrow i rebuild my mainpc

E: got offer that i can get that FX8350 120€+post's, okay i take it
It's atleast 1year old unit,


----------



## webhito

Back again fellas!

My NB is now hitting 72c, sorry for not posting a rig but i change crap too often lol. I have an 8350 a noctua dh14 and a 780ti all wrapped up in a h440 case. The case is under my desk where it doesnt get much air flow but what bothers me is that where it actually does get lots of air, it still hits 65c. Everything as I have posted before is pretty much on auto, turbo is turned off and everything else is set to stock ( no oc whatsoever). the case has 7 fans, 3 in the front, 3 on the top and one in the back, all intake but the one in the back. All my other components are fine. Could this be a voltage issue or maybe a bad seated vrm/nb cooler? it does feel warm to the touch, maybe a little hot, but not 60-70c hot.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Back again fellas!
> 
> My NB is now hitting 72c, sorry for not posting a rig but i change crap too often lol. I have an 8350 a noctua dh14 and a 780ti all wrapped up in a h440 case. The case is under my desk where it doesnt get much air flow but what bothers me is that where it actually does get lots of air, it still hits 65c. Everything as I have posted before is pretty much on auto, turbo is turned off and everything else is set to stock ( no oc whatsoever). the case has 7 fans, 3 in the front, 3 on the top and one in the back, all intake but the one in the back. All my other components are fine. Could this be a voltage issue or maybe a bad seated vrm/nb cooler? it does feel warm to the touch, maybe a little hot, but not 60-70c hot.


Not sure if you're reading and understanding the answers to the questions you've been asking.

Are you able to place a fan blowing directly on the NB heatsink? Should be able to spin at least 2500RPM.

Here's an example


----------



## The Sandman

"webhito"

Have you tried running the top case fan closest to the front of the case as intake (as you do now) and than the second one (closer to the rear of the case) as exhaust?
This will feed cool air to the Noctura and in theory exhaust it faster preventing a build up of hot air just blowing around in the upper rear area of the case.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Not sure if you're reading and understanding the answers to the questions you've been asking.
> 
> Are you able to place a fan blowing directly on the NB heatsink? Should be able to spin at least 2500RPM.
> 
> Here's an example


Don't think I had any replies besides it being an "ok" temperature, otherwise I missed them.

I can't fit a fan in that area, with the dh14 It almost covers the whole section of that heatsink, what im more concerned about is the max safe operating temperature the nb can withstand without damage, I know the max temperature in the bios is 100c but would operating it at 75c be ok or is it pushing it too much?


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> "webhito"
> 
> Have you tried running the top case fan closest to the front of the case as intake (as you do now) and than the second one (closer to the rear of the case) as exhaust?
> This will feed cool air to the Noctura and in theory exhaust it faster preventing a build up of hot air just blowing around in the upper rear area of the case.


Nope, I haven't played around with any fan setup but it you might be right as it could be heat buildup, I will give that a shot!

Thanks!


----------



## afokke

Can a Crosshair V Formula-Z handle an FX-9590 and three R9 290's in 3-way Crossfire?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> Can a Crosshair V Formula-Z handle an FX-9590 and three R9 290's in 3-way Crossfire?


short answer is yes. it can handle 4 way R290X (takes a riser cable) I have done it.

so the question becomes is your PSU up for it









Good luck with the build


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> Can a Crosshair V Formula-Z handle an FX-9590 and three R9 290's in 3-way Crossfire?


I think so if those 290's fit on that mobo (2 slot cooled card's)


----------



## afokke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> short answer is yes. it can handle 4 way R290X (takes a riser cable) I have done it.
> so the question becomes is your PSU up for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the build:thumb:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> I think so if those 290's fit on that mobo (2 slot cooled card's)












just looking for one more XFX Core Edition card.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Don't think I had any replies besides it being an "ok" temperature, otherwise I missed them.
> 
> I can't fit a fan in that area, with the dh14 It almost covers the whole section of that heatsink, what im more concerned about is the max safe operating temperature the nb can withstand without damage, I know the max temperature in the bios is 100c but would operating it at 75c be ok or is it pushing it too much?


The first time I ever asked this question, it was said that if the temps bothered me, to apply a spot fan.

Temps for the NB will be higher without the effect of a traditional fan based cooler like the stock one provided by AMD or even your Noctua.

If you don't overclock or plan to, staying below 75'C should be considered safe.

Even though the Noctua is huge, are you sure you can't fit a thin profile fan underneath it? That would be the best way to ensure you have a way to bleed the heat off the fins. Again, if you don't mind the numbers, it should be okay to live with the board the way it is. Remember Asus did not provide us with active NB cooling like was done on the Rampage 3 Extreme.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Don't think I had any replies besides it being an "ok" temperature, otherwise I missed them.
> 
> I can't fit a fan in that area, with the dh14 It almost covers the whole section of that heatsink, what im more concerned about is the max safe operating temperature the nb can withstand without damage, I know the max temperature in the bios is 100c but would operating it at 75c be ok or is it pushing it too much?
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I ever asked this question, it was said that if the temps bothered me, to apply a spot fan.
> 
> Temps for the NB will be higher without the effect of a traditional fan based cooler like the stock one provided by AMD or even your Noctua.
> 
> If you don't overclock or plan to, staying below 75'C should be considered safe.
> 
> Even though the Noctua is huge, are you sure you can't fit a thin profile fan underneath it? That would be the best way to ensure you have a way to bleed the heat off the fins. Again, if you don't mind the numbers, it should be okay to live with the board the way it is. Remember Asus did not provide us with active NB cooling like was done on the Rampage 3 Extreme.
Click to expand...

is there at least 10mm between the Noctua and the nb?

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36/c15/s70/list/p1/Fans-12_Volt_Fans-40mm_x_10mm_Fans-Page1.html

They come as small as 25mm x 10mm.

I run heavily OC'd and my NB never sees 45c with a spot fan.


----------



## webhito

Thanks for your suggestions everyone, as per Sandman's suggestion I narrowed it down to Air flow, it seems that my h440 is a good looker but not a good cooling case, Popped open the front panel to let air in and temps no longer go over 57c without a spot fan. Guess i will be looking for a new case or as you have suggested a thing fan.

Thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions everyone, as per Sandman's suggestion I narrowed it down to Air flow, it seems that my h440 is a good looker but not a good cooling case, Popped open the front panel to let air in and temps no longer go over 57c without a spot fan. Guess i will be looking for a new case or as you have suggested a thing fan.
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone!


Yes the h440 while looking great, is a bit low on the airflow side of things. Read up here on the h series club, I actually started it. You can get help and see advice on this issue in the club!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1430677/the-nzxt-h-series-club-h630-h440-h230


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Yes the h440 while looking great, is a bit low on the airflow side of things. Read up here on the h series club, I actually started it. You can get help and see advice on this issue in the club!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1430677/the-nzxt-h-series-club-h630-h440-h230


Much appreciated!


----------



## gr8sho

Any nominees for a decent program to control the mainboard fans (other than AISuite 2)?


----------



## Mega Man

Aquaero - Aquasuite


----------



## gr8sho

Thanks. Will give it a go. My Deutsch is quite rusty. I hope that won't be too much of a problem.

I've been doing a little experimenting to set ALL of my fans to the lowest they will go. The Crosshair fans were done so in BIOS. Only today I realized one of the fans, the one for the rear exhaust, isn't spinning at all. I'll fix that shortly. Hopefully I can use Aquaero to run on a set profile and fan curve. That's the objective.

With what I've been able to accomplish so far, the system is much quieter, but still audible. Probably too many fans to make the machine really quiet.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Do any of you guys know any info on the number on the cpu? Like what numbers = better processors..

Here is myn.. Just curious to see if anyone has a number close to myn.. Or if there is a thread on this elsewhere.

She has been beating to death over the last 2 years.. all the scratchs are from the IC Diamond 7


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Do any of you guys know any info on the number on the cpu? Like what numbers = better processors..
> 
> Here is myn.. Just curious to see if anyone has a number close to myn.. Or if there is a thread on this elsewhere.
> 
> She has been beating to death over the last 2 years.. all the scratchs are from the IC Diamond 7


You may want to run this past Kyad CK, Megaman has had a couple of hot ones as well. but from what I have observed some of the better lots are 1229 (the best one) 1333,1337,1338,1444.

I use IC Diamond and despite the scratches, and even reapplying it, it is the best non liquid metal thermal compound I have used (on both CPU and GPU's)


----------



## Gereti

Today, maby 16.00 o'clock (gmt +2(?)) or later i get information what patch FX-8350 cpu i'm going to buy


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You may want to run this past Kyad CK, Megaman has had a couple of hot ones as well. but from what I have observed some of the better lots are 1229 (the best one) 1333,1337,1338,1444.
> I use IC Diamond and despite the scratches, and even reapplying it, it is the best non liquid metal thermal compound I have used (on both CPU and GPU's)


Mine's a 1326 PGN batch, wasn't all that great, took 1.48v for 4.8Ghz, 1.59v for 5.0 and 1.69 for 5.1.

My 9590 is a 1403 PGN batch but i haven't tested it all that much yet.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My 9590 is a 1403 PGN batch but i haven't tested it all that much yet.


How are you running the new chip now, stock settings?

Am curious if you are able to downclock and undervolt that bad boy.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> How are you running the new chip now, stock settings?
> 
> Am curious if you are able to downclock and undervolt that bad boy.


Yep, just running it at stock, I think Flank3r has done some undervoltage with his 9590 though and gotten some decent results


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> How are you running the new chip now, stock settings?
> 
> Am curious if you are able to downclock and undervolt that bad boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, just running it at stock, I think Flank3r has done some undervoltage with his 9590 though and gotten some decent results
Click to expand...

It pays to tinker around Sarge, here's my 9370 with 1.428v doing 4.8


----------



## gr8sho

Wow, that's impressive. I see 8.0GHz on the horizon!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Wow, that's impressive. I see 8.0GHz on the horizon!


Maybe someday, my first forray into extreme cooling didn't go as well as I hoped and lost some hardware. But I did manage this with cold water and my 9370 http://valid.canardpc.com/2hwhtk


----------



## Gereti

okay guy's, got picture about cpu

So it's look's like have from 1329, good or bad?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> okay guy's, got picture about cpu
> 
> So it's look's like have from 1329, good or bad?


My 8320 was a 1331PGN batch purchased in October, it gets me to 4.7GHz 1.475V (not the best in the world, but decent), your is a 8350 so it should do a bit better.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> okay guy's, got picture about cpu
> So it's look's like have from 1329, good or bad?


Congratulations, and welcome to the dark red side.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Aquaero - Aquasuite


I never could find where the custom curve function was located.

But I ended up removing the program because I noticed an unwanted side-effect with CorsairLink and losing control of the waterblock LEDs. I don't have any love for CorsairLink, and in fact it is a sham of product given the number of problems with application code. Hopefully this will serve as a warning to others. In fact, Corsair themselves actually call out AISuite and tell their customers to uninstall AISuite if installing CorsairLink Hydro series product. Kind of ironic given that JJ from Asus actually gives a product demo of the Crosshair mainboard using an H60 Hydro IIRC.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Congratulations, and welcome to the dark red side.


Hahaha, thanks


----------



## Gereti

http://valid.canardpc.com/jzinbv

E: haven't tweaked this much, so this is "fast oc"


----------



## Sgt Bilko

That's not bad so far, Stock NB and HT for Vish is 2200Mhz/2600Mhz as well btw


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's not bad so far, Stock NB and HT for Vish is 2200Mhz/2600Mhz as well btw


Okay, have to rise those with next startup if i remember


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Okay, have to rise those with next startup if i remember


Also, remember to download IBT AVX, do 20 runs on Very High or Maximum and then start the Prime FFT overnight.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Also, remember to download IBT AVX, do 20 runs on Very High or Maximum and then start the Prime FFT overnight.


Well, have to look out those, becose if i leave my computer on over night, it's 100% probability shutted down, becose parent's (something bad when you still live on home)

And i have bad memories about prime, becose i tested my first time with acer aspire m3203 with stock clokked athlon II 240, and my computer bsodded immediadly :/


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Well, have to look out those, becose if i leave my computer on over night, it's 100% probability shutted down, becose parent's (something bad when you still live on home)
> 
> And i have bad memories about prime, becose i tested my first time with acer aspire m3203 with stock clokked athlon II 240, and my computer bsodded immediadly :/


Use IBT AVX 20 runs then, should be game stable.


----------



## gr8sho

There's little advantage as I understand it to take HT Bus off of 2600MHz.

The NB on the other hand will affect system throughput if you can increase it successfully. Problem is system gets unstable if you push this too far past 2400MHz if your purpose is to simply pass a test like AVX or Prime. It usually won't crash but will start failing computation.


----------



## Mega Man

2600 as i have seen with several chips


----------



## Gereti

haven't runned yesterday ibt with 4.6Ghz clock's, but tested BF4+BF3+blacklight retribution, and those was stable with 4.6ghz clock's,
http://valid.canardpc.com/tsdzqw
rise littlebit nb/ht, so i test those today
i had littlebit problems with 60mm foxconn, to run from mb so i run that now from molex with somekind speed lover, but it's still noisy... (cooling mobo's vrm with 92mm noctua)


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Hmm, maby i should update those pc's, becose i sold 6970 with my 2500K
> so, stuff what i have "laying now"
> 
> -crosshair v-z
> -phenom II 960T
> -phenom II 545
> -athlon II 240
> -2x2gb kingston low profile ddr3
> -xfx550W
> -asus radeon 4870 512mb
> -club3d radeon hd5450
> -some hdd's+case's+dvd's
> -mugen 3+2xcuhler 620 block+3xcuhler 620 rad+tiny water tank
> -lot's of other stuff (lc power 430W/ddr2/ddr2 cpu's/mobo's)
> 
> First pc is now allready "pretty good"
> -i7 [email protected]
> -Gigabyte HD6990
> -4x2gb ddr3
> -super flower golden green pro 750W
> -rosewill armor evo
> -corsair h80i+1xnoctua 120mm
> 
> But, now i'm thinking what i do with my crosshair v-z mobo
> i would try unlock 960T with that lan/travel pc's mobo (it's maby 90% stable with 6 core's), then i would put 1055T to crosshair V -z but becose i sold my 6970. i dont have "enought" "good" graphics card's to build 3 gaming pc, and actually, i need ounly two, so my actual prblem is mainpc, i7 or FX, or maby both? (i7 give matx possibility to mainpc, so it would be then lan/travelpc, and FX+crosshair would be then atx pc
> 
> hmh, this is too hard to make choice...


Hmm Sell the extra hardware that you anen't using and use the funds to upgrade that HD6990 to a newer GPU and an SSD? Thats what I would do.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Hmm Sell the extra hardware that you anen't using and use the funds to upgrade that HD6990 to a newer GPU and an SSD? Thats what I would do.


you are too late









i sold i7 3770K off and bought FX-8350

And, i "need" atleast 2 computer, i have two house where i need one pc/house

And when my friend come visit, i borrow him matx pc and i brought mainpc to second house, what i use myself

You can check my "mainpc" now from looking my signature "manhattan by night" PC


----------



## Gereti

E: douple post...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> haven't runned yesterday ibt with 4.6Ghz clock's, but tested BF4+BF3+blacklight retribution, and those was stable with 4.6ghz clock's,
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tsdzqw
> rise littlebit nb/ht, so i test those today
> i had littlebit problems with 60mm foxconn, to run from mb so i run that now from molex with somekind speed lover, but it's still noisy... (cooling mobo's vrm with 92mm noctua)


My limited experience of one chip showed stock voltages could only get the 8350 to about 4.5GHz. To go past it, you have to ramp up Vcore.

The reason to run IBT, even if it becomes a cooling issue, is to to ensure the CPU processes all LINPAK instructions correctly. The reason to run IBT exercising all of RAM is to make sure the NB interface is solid. As you've seen, normal usage like games can run fine. But to ensure a proper safety margin, it's best to check the system with a proper test tool like IBT AVX..


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> My limited experience of one chip showed stock voltages could only get the 8350 to about 4.5GHz. To go past it, you have to ramp up Vcore.
> 
> The reason to run IBT, even if it becomes a cooling issue, is to to ensure the CPU processes all LINPAK instructions correctly. The reason to run IBT exercising all of RAM is to make sure the NB interface is solid. As you've seen, normal usage like games can run fine. But to ensure a proper safety margin, it's best to check the system with a proper test tool like IBT AVX..


mm,, i know that one, i have to test stability, when i have time to do that








now it have runned fine so...


----------



## gr8sho

Try 3 passes with high mem. That will tell you something quick. Won't take too long.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Try 3 passes with high mem. That will tell you something quick. Won't take too long.


Okay, i'll put this doing that while going to take some breakfast









Edit:

1.45V set from bios, max on load was nearly 1.512V
i was able to run even fourth calculate without bsod, then i quit


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Okay, i'll put this doing that while going to take some breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 1.45V set from bios, max on load was nearly 1.512V
> i was able to run even fourth calculate without bsod, then i quit


Wrong IBT, use the AVX version on the FX8350 club's homepage.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Okay, i'll put this doing that while going to take some breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 1.45V set from bios, max on load was nearly 1.512V
> i was able to run even fourth calculate without bsod, then i quit


Something's off. While it's good CPU-Z shows 1.512V, LLC doesn't normally compensate that much difference from BIOS. Perhaps you can post relevant BIOS screenshots. Replace HWMonitor with HWINFO64.

It looks like you are running AISuite. If yes, that can and will override BIOS. And it will complicate figuring out where things are off. AISuite and HWMonitor do not play well together.

Also, it looks like your temps are high. Perhaps the Noctua can't keep up. I know where you live it should be cooling off very soon (if it hasn't already). That should help.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Something's off. While it's good CPU-Z shows 1.512V, LLC doesn't normally compensate that much difference from BIOS. Perhaps you can post relevant BIOS screenshots. Replace HWMonitor with HWINFO64.
> 
> It looks like you are running AISuite. If yes, that can and will override BIOS. And it will complicate figuring out where things are off. AISuite and HWMonitor do not play well together.
> 
> Also, it looks like your temps are high. Perhaps the Noctua can't keep up. I know where you live it should be cooling off very soon (if it hasn't already). That should help.


well, yes i run aisuite becose i adjust fan's with that









and now i have 2x sp120's on rad taking cool air from outside case

and well, there isn't yeat cold on outside but, i think maby month and there is







(night +8*C now, and on winter my room warm is maby ~+10 - +15*C?

I can take screenshot about bios when i visit there next time


----------



## gr8sho

Interesting news just read. Tempting for sure. I've read so little about the 9590 in terms of upper limit. Hopefully more of us will be able to collect data to profile the chip.

If you're too strapped for time to read the article, the main information is the price cut to the 9590 to bring it back to the original 8350 price-point of 230USD.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Interesting news just read. Tempting for sure. I've read so little about the 9590 in terms of upper limit. Hopefully more of us will be able to collect data to profile the chip.
> 
> If you're too strapped for time to read the article, the main information is the price cut to the 9590 to bring it back to the original 8350 price-point of 230USD.


Good news indeed.

The 9590 as we all know is just a better binned 8350 but mine is strange, less voltage for the same clocks obviously but it gets warmer than my 8350 did and so im actually temp limited with mine and cant push past 5.0.

I mighy get a proper loop one day and really test this thing out but for now its fine on the stock clocks


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Interesting news just read. Tempting for sure. I've read so little about the 9590 in terms of upper limit. Hopefully more of us will be able to collect data to profile the chip.
> 
> If you're too strapped for time to read the article, the main information is the price cut to the 9590 to bring it back to the original 8350 price-point of 230USD.
> 
> 
> 
> Good news indeed.
> 
> The 9590 as we all know is just a better binned 8350 but mine is strange, less voltage for the same clocks obviously but it gets warmer than my 8350 did and so im actually temp limited with mine and cant push past 5.0.
> 
> I mighy get a proper loop one day and really test this thing out but for now its fine on the stock clocks
Click to expand...

Very much like my 9370.


----------



## The Sandman

Am I following you guys?
Are you both saying the 95xx doesn't seem to clock any better than 5.0?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Am I following you guys?
> Are you both saying the 95xx doesn't seem to clock any better than 5.0?


Mine will clock higher than 5 ,but you have to have hellishly good cooling to do so under a full load

EDIT: my lowest vid chip is the coolest the highest vid is the hottest among my 4 , 8 core vishera's


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Am I following you guys?
> Are you both saying the 95xx doesn't seem to clock any better than 5.0?


Oh no no no.

Mine will go higher but I dont have the cooling to do so.

Highest ive clocked my 8350 is 5.16ghz and that takes 1.69v to be bench stable and I need to have both sides off my case, low ambients (8-10c) and two desk fans pointing into my case









The 9590 on the other hand needs 1.58v for 5.1 (bench stable) but heats up much the same as my 8350 at 1.69v

Basically to take advantage of the extra overhead you need some decent coolong from my (short) experience with it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Am I following you guys?
> Are you both saying the 95xx doesn't seem to clock any better than 5.0?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine will clock higher than 5 ,but you have to have hellishly good cooling to do so under a full load
> 
> EDIT: my lowest vid chip is the coolest the highest vid is the hottest among my 4 , 8 core vishera's
Click to expand...

just wait till i rebuld my loop and ill tell you going to soon as i finnally amd getting all the wiring for making my own cables


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Mine will clock higher than 5 ,but you have to have hellishly good cooling to do so under a full load
> 
> EDIT: my lowest vid chip is the coolest the highest vid is the hottest among my 4 , 8 core vishera's


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Oh no no no.
> 
> Mine will go higher but I dont have the cooling to do so.
> 
> Highest ive clocked my 8350 is 5.16ghz and that takes 1.69v to be bench stable and I need to have both sides off my case, low ambients (8-10c) and two desk fans pointing into my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 9590 on the other hand needs 1.58v for 5.1 (bench stable) but heats up much the same as my 8350 at 1.69v
> 
> Basically to take advantage of the extra overhead you need some decent coolong from my (short) experience with it.


Thanks guys!

I'm just sitting on the fence with these 9590's and was wondering about this very topic.

Mega Man: I don't know if I can wait too much longer, you know where I was the previous weekend and this week is the second one















(two daughters, two weddings all in two weeks) it doesn't get any better than this let me tell ya lol.


----------



## Neb9

A group/club for ROG product owners.

http://www.overclock.net/groups/show/2223/republic-of-gamers-rog


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I'm just sitting on the fence with these 9590's and was wondering about this very topic.


Empirical evidence is what it is. It's real to me, and that's why I like to see things for myself.

As it was said, the 9590 is still a Vishera. Okay the VID is higher.

Wouldn't the 8350 and the 9590 need the same power input to achieve a specific target frequency? I just don't understand what else AMD did special for that chip, Does anyone know the full extent of the engineering changes made by AMD?

What is the Vcore needed and LLC setting to pass Prime95 at 5.0GHz?

Also for those that have these chips, and I know this is asking a lot, can you still hold 5.0GHz with FSB running at 300MHz and say NB running at 2400MHz?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I'm just sitting on the fence with these 9590's and was wondering about this very topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Empirical evidence is what it is. It's real to me, and that's why I like to see things for myself.
> 
> As it was said, the 9590 is still a Vishera. Okay the VID is higher.
> 
> Wouldn't the 8350 and the 9590 need the same power input to achieve a specific target frequency? I just don't understand what else AMD did special for that chip, Does anyone know the full extent of the engineering changes made by AMD?
> 
> What is the Vcore needed and LLC setting to pass Prime95 at 5.0GHz?
> 
> Also for those that have these chips, and I know this is asking a lot, can you still hold 5.0GHz with FSB running at 300MHz and say NB running at 2400MHz?
Click to expand...

My 9370 will prime at 5 ghz on 1.512 volts, LLC ultra high.


----------



## gr8sho

What is the measured Vcore at full utilization? I imagine LLC will push the effective value close to 1.525V...

To hold 4.8GHz, my Vcore tops out at 1.536V with LLC at Ultra High.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> What is the measured Vcore at full utilization? I imagine LLC will push the effective value close to 1.55V...


It remains nearly steady at 1.512.

EDIT: unable to find pictures of it running at 1.512 but here is one of it running 1.524.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I'm just sitting on the fence with these 9590's and was wondering about this very topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Empirical evidence is what it is. It's real to me, and that's why I like to see things for myself.
> 
> As it was said, the 9590 is still a Vishera. Okay the VID is higher.
> 
> Wouldn't the 8350 and the 9590 need the same power input to achieve a specific target frequency? I just don't understand what else AMD did special for that chip, Does anyone know the full extent of the engineering changes made by AMD?
> 
> What is the Vcore needed and LLC setting to pass Prime95 at 5.0GHz?
> 
> Also for those that have these chips, and I know this is asking a lot, can you still hold 5.0GHz with FSB running at 300MHz and say NB running at 2400MHz?
Click to expand...

they are just higher binned.

as to your question, chip by chip my 8350 does ( one of them ) 4.8 300fsb 2700cpu/nb 3900ht 2400ram


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> they are just higher binned.
> 
> as to your question, chip by chip my 8350 does ( one of them ) 4.8 300fsb 2700cpu/nb 3900ht 2400ram


What Vcore, please?

Also, I've never tried to run HT Bus up that high (3900). What does that get me?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It remains nearly steady at 1.512.
> 
> EDIT: unable to find pictures of it running at 1.512 but here is one of it running 1.524.


I wouldn't fuss too much over this. Your results are consistent with what I see. That is to say, when Ultra is used, LLC will push the effective value higher than the target by 0.0125V. (hope I didn't miss a zero or two in there)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> they are just higher binned.
> 
> as to your question, chip by chip my 8350 does ( one of them ) 4.8 300fsb 2700cpu/nb 3900ht 2400ram
> 
> 
> 
> What Vcore, please?
> 
> Also, I've never tried to run HT Bus up that high (3900). What does that get me?
Click to expand...

iirc ~ 1.6

if you run GPUs ( multiple over 3 ) it will help

red says over 3k does not seem to help him, but i can tell you it does boost my score

if anyone is interested tiger has CVFz on sale for 200


----------



## gr8sho

Since I've seen the HT speed mentioned a few times and I had some time, I did a test. The first thing to mention is that 3900MHz is the highest setting offered by BIOS to me. The second thing is there seems to be no immediate negative or ill effects of the change. Machine boots up fine and passes a quick test of IBT.

In the table below I highlight a few areas that are I think outside the norm of conventional OC, meaning most concentrate just on the CPU, but two other frequencies are adjusted upwards, namely CPU Speed and HT Bus frequency. The second table just shows the result of a 10 pass max stress run. It is likely running HT Bus at such a high frequency also contributes to higher heat output as the CPU and CoreTemps are higher than I'm used to seeing with my setup.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> iirc ~ 1.6
> 
> if you run GPUs ( multiple over 3 ) it will help
> 
> red says over 3k does not seem to help him, but i can tell you it does boost my score
> 
> if anyone is interested tiger has CVFz on sale for 200


Thanks. I wonder if the 1.6V allowed you to hold the CPU/NB stable at 2700 or if it was just a good chip. I don't think I've tried running my system up that high yet.

Neat for the CVFz sale. I wonder if one of the stores in driving distance has one on a shelf...


----------



## Mega Man

found it is the CVF sorry ( thanks to you :/ ) still a good board.

it is a great chip (1229 reviewers chip ) my other chip hates anything over 2600


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> found it is the CVF sorry ( thanks to you :/ ) still a good board.
> 
> it is a great chip (1229 reviewers chip ) my other chip hates anything over 2600


Yeah, even had my interest but i don't need a another CVF


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Since I've seen the HT speed mentioned a few times and I had some time, I did a test. The first thing to mention is that 3900MHz is the highest setting offered by BIOS to me. The second thing is there seems to be no immediate negative or ill effects of the change. Machine boots up fine and passes a quick test of IBT.
> 
> In the table below I highlight a few areas that are I think outside the norm of conventional OC, meaning most concentrate just on the CPU, but two other frequencies are adjusted upwards, namely CPU Speed and HT Bus frequency. The second table just shows the result of a 10 pass max stress run. It is likely running HT Bus at such a high frequency also contributes to higher heat output as the CPU and CoreTemps are higher than I'm used to seeing with my setup.


Yup after reading this post i decided to go over the 3000~3100mhz oc iv done in the past and to just crank it up to 3900mhz.... Played afew rounds of BF4 and it brought my gpu usage from an average of 70~80 to 90+... Which also brought my fps up about 10. Id say go for it gonna see what i can do for voltage and stability tomorrow. Right now i have it set at 1.28v. and overall it didnt bring my temps up to much my nb seemed to jump 2c and my processor about the same. However my gup now gets 6c hotter give or take. Now only if i can get the NB over 2500. It just gets to dang warm and causes way to much instability. Need to watercool the whole dang thing i guess. Maybe ill give myself a xmas present this year that the wife will kill me over lol.


----------



## os2wiz

Megaman, I have had a return of an old problem in the past couple of weeks. My mouse pointer will randomly freeze as well as the system while I am using my browser (Firefox). It never happens in other programs only in the browser. I forgot how I solved this the last time I had it a couple of years ago. I am desperate for an answer. Anyone else familiar with this issue please chime in as well.


----------



## gr8sho

Did you check the Event Viewer log?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Did you check the Event Viewer log?


What event viewer log????


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> What event viewer log???? in any case this is a well known and well-documented problem. I am looking for a solution not simply the nature of the problem


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Megaman, I have had a return of an old problem in the past couple of weeks. My mouse pointer will randomly freeze as well as the system while I am using my browser (Firefox). It never happens in other programs only in the browser. I forgot how I solved this the last time I had it a couple of years ago. I am desperate for an answer. Anyone else familiar with this issue please chime in as well.


Might want to check DPC latency to see if anything is causing that.


----------



## gr8sho

In Control Panel under Administrative Tools. Need to delve in there to troubleshoot problems in the OS. There may be a clue of something you can chase down. I work errors in there best I can to get it to zero.

I'll also add I've seen occurrences with certain Razer mice of this lag you describe that's been cured with a firmware reload.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Might want to check DPC latency to see if anything is causing that.


DPC latency??? Why would you assume I would know anything about such an obscure acronym??

What I have checked with a Google search is that in Firefox, which is my browser, this can be reduced or eliminated by not enabling hardware acceleration under advanced settings/general.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> In Control Panel under Administrative Tools. Need to delve in there to troubleshoot problems in the OS. There may be a clue of something you can chase down. I work errors in there best I can to get it to zero.
> 
> I'll also add I've seen occurrences with certain Razer mice of this lag you describe that's been cured with a firmware reload.


I don't have a Razor mouse. I have a Logitech G9X mouse.I have had this mouse for 3 years.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> In Control Panel under Administrative Tools. Need to delve in there to troubleshoot problems in the OS. There may be a clue of something you can chase down. I work errors in there best I can to get it to zero.
> 
> I'll also add I've seen occurrences with certain Razer mice of this lag you describe that's been cured with a firmware reload.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a Razor mouse. I have a Logitech G9X mouse.I have had this mouse for 3 years.
Click to expand...

I had the same problem with an Alienware rebrand of that mouse doing the same thing. I gave up on it and switched to a different mouse, no problems since.


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> DPC latency??? Why would you assume I would know anything about such an obscure acronym??
> 
> What I have checked with a Google search is that in Firefox, which is my browser, this can be reduced or eliminated by not enabling hardware acceleration under advanced settings/general.


Here's an explanation, http://www.sweetwater.com/sweetcare/articles/solving-dpc-latency-issues/
Here's how you can check the latency and what device, driver, or software is causing the lag. http://www.thesycon.de/deu/latency_check.shtml
HPET setting in the bios is hit and miss on a smooth running system. I had to actually disable it cause of a similar issue. This is how to enable or disable HPET in windows. http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/1075781-tweak-enable-hpet-in-bios-and-os-for-better-performance-and-fps/


----------



## gr8sho

Something changed. If Wiz didn't touch BIOS, it's possible the mouse itself is the problem, or there could be dust coating the lens, but something hardware.

In fact, please blow some compressed air on the mouse to clean it up and report back.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I had the same problem with an Alienware rebrand of that mouse doing the same thing. I gave up on it and switched to a different mouse, no problems since.


So you believe it is the mouse firmware? It had given me no problems for over a year. I think when I installed 8.1 over 8.0 that my problems returned.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Something changed. If Wiz didn't touch BIOS, it's possible the mouse itself is the problem, or there could be dust coating the lens, but something hardware.
> 
> In fact, please blow some compressed air on the mouse to clean it up and report back.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Something changed. If Wiz didn't touch BIOS, it's possible the mouse itself is the problem, or there could be dust coating the lens, but something hardware.
> 
> In fact, please blow some compressed air on the mouse to clean it up and report back.


Ill buy into your dust theory. I have to now reset hpet back to enabled and reenable hardware acceleration in Firefox after I blow the dust out of the mouse. I'll report back tomorrow on this. Thanks.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I had the same problem with an Alienware rebrand of that mouse doing the same thing. I gave up on it and switched to a different mouse, no problems since.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe it is the mouse firmware? It had given me no problems for over a year. I think when I installed 8.1 over 8.0 that my problems returned.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Something changed. If Wiz didn't touch BIOS, it's possible the mouse itself is the problem, or there could be dust coating the lens, but something hardware.
> 
> In fact, please blow some compressed air on the mouse to clean it up and report back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Something changed. If Wiz didn't touch BIOS, it's possible the mouse itself is the problem, or there could be dust coating the lens, but something hardware.
> 
> In fact, please blow some compressed air on the mouse to clean it up and report back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill buy into your dust theory. I have to now reset hpet back to enabled and reenable hardware acceleration in Firefox after I blow the dust out of the mouse. I'll report back tomorrow on this. Thanks.
Click to expand...

I really don't know what the problem was, but once I switched mice , it disappeared.

Things I've seen posted to help this are : use windows drivers instead of the logitech and disable mouse acceleration where ever it is present. Good luck, I know how frustrating this is.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I had the same problem with an Alienware rebrand of that mouse doing the same thing. I gave up on it and switched to a different mouse, no problems since.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe it is the mouse firmware? It had given me no problems for over a year. I think when I installed 8.1 over 8.0 that my problems returned.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Something changed. If Wiz didn't touch BIOS, it's possible the mouse itself is the problem, or there could be dust coating the lens, but something hardware.
> 
> In fact, please blow some compressed air on the mouse to clean it up and report back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Something changed. If Wiz didn't touch BIOS, it's possible the mouse itself is the problem, or there could be dust coating the lens, but something hardware.
> 
> In fact, please blow some compressed air on the mouse to clean it up and report back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill buy into your dust theory. I have to now reset hpet back to enabled and reenable hardware acceleration in Firefox after I blow the dust out of the mouse. I'll report back tomorrow on this. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't know what the problem was, but once I switched mice , it disappeared.
> 
> Things I've seen posted to help this are : use windows drivers instead of the logitech and disable mouse acceleration where ever it is present. Good luck, I know how frustrating this is.
Click to expand...

I'm using a G9x with the CVF and my Wife uses a G9 with a Saberkitty, both using the Logitech software and have been for at least 3 years now with no issues to report.

The only problem i've ever had was with scrolling but that was just some dust under the scroll wheel.


----------



## gr8sho

The point of dust impacting function of a laser mouse is not a theory, but a fact. Some mouse pads are better about this than other, but I've seen a number of PC gamers that prefer cloth pads, and cloth traps dust which transfers to the mouse. You may not think about this in your day to day usage, but I've seen a clear-cut case where a mouse was not working, stuttering, and clearing dust made it work good as new. Sure you can switch the mouse out too to fix it.









This was normal maintenance with old mechanical mice, remember those with the rubber ball and rollers? The rollers used to get caked with a sticky substance that cause the mouse to not register correctly.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I really don't know what the problem was, but once I switched mice , it disappeared.
> 
> Things I've seen posted to help this are : use windows drivers instead of the logitech and disable mouse acceleration where ever it is present. Good luck, I know how frustrating this is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> The point of dust impacting function of a laser mouse is not a theory, but a fact. Some mouse pads are better about this than other, but I've seen a number of PC gamers that prefer cloth pads, and cloth traps dust which transfers to the mouse. You may not think about this in your day to day usage, but I've seen a clear-cut case where a mouse was not working, stuttering, and clearing dust made it work good as new. Sure you can switch the mouse out too to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was normal maintenance with old mechanical mice, remember those with the rubber ball and rollers? The rollers used to get caked with a sticky substance that cause the mouse to not register correctly.


I understand what you are saying about the dust, but why would the system freeze as well as the mouse pointer? I learned in the pat about the terrible Ligitech drivers and long ago I uninstalled them and strictly relied on te microsoft standard mouse drivers. I blew out the mouse with compressed air and restored my hpet and Firefox acceleration of fraphics. So far so good, but this ia random freeze and I will have to use the browser several more hours to see if the cleaning eliminated the problem.


----------



## gr8sho

System freeze is different, I agree. You may have more than one issue going on.

There was a known problem in one of the recent AMD GPU drivers. I want to say 14.4, where using browser for streaming video would hang the system. I have not seen the problem on the latest beta drivers.

As for the dust, that's just a matter of blockage where the optical receiver is just not getting signal to relay back upstream. It's not unique to Logitech optical mice. I've seen it happen with several Razer mice.

Good to be skeptical. Hopefully you're good to go.


----------



## Gereti

i dont like my non modular super flower


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont like my non modular super flower


Here's a suggestion. Re-orient the hoses of the H80i so they're on the top, opposite of where they are. Then move the NB spot fan to the lower left of the CPU, This is where it will do the most good. 8 o'clock position. Make sure the airflow is hitting the heatsink. A fan that spins at 2500 RPM will give good cooling. Should drop temp to about 45C or less at idle depending on ambient.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Here's a suggestion. Re-orient the hoses of the H80i so they're on the top, opposite of where they are. Then move the NB spot fan to the lower left of the CPU, This is where it will do the most good. 8 o'clock position. Make sure the airflow is hitting the heatsink. A fan that spins at 2500 RPM will give good cooling. Should drop temp to about 45C or less at idle depending on ambient.


idletemp 40*[email protected]% fan's (50% is 1344rpm and 40% 933rpm so...)

have to see if i have time/or i'm not too lazy


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> idletemp 40*[email protected]% fan's (50% is 1344rpm and 40% 933rpm so...)
> 
> have to see if i have time/or i'm not too lazy


I'm sure you're not too lazy.







The NB chip is where I described. Given your temps are already good, it is likely your ambient is fairly low which as I said helps a lot. Either way as you see, it already made a huge difference in the temps.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> The point of dust impacting function of a laser mouse is not a theory, but a fact. Some mouse pads are better about this than other, but I've seen a number of PC gamers that prefer cloth pads, and cloth traps dust which transfers to the mouse. You may not think about this in your day to day usage, but I've seen a clear-cut case where a mouse was not working, stuttering, and clearing dust made it work good as new. Sure you can switch the mouse out too to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was normal maintenance with old mechanical mice, remember those with the rubber ball and rollers? The rollers used to get caked with a sticky substance that cause the mouse to not register correctly.


I do not use a mouse pad. I have laminate top for my desktop that I roll the mouse on. It works quite well. I sometimes notice buildup of grease on ithe desktop and then spray it with fantastic and dry it with a paper towel. I still do not see how a system freeze could be caused by it, though I fully understand how it could impair mouse function.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> System freeze is different, I agree. You may have more than one issue going on.
> 
> There was a known problem in one of the recent AMD GPU drivers. I want to say 14.4, where using browser for streaming video would hang the system. I have not seen the problem on the latest beta drivers.
> 
> As for the dust, that's just a matter of blockage where the optical receiver is just not getting signal to relay back upstream. It's not unique to Logitech optical mice. I've seen it happen with several Razer mice.
> 
> Good to be skeptical. Hopefully you're good to go.


Might have got the same thing two days ago, pointer hanged until I pressed the power off button and hammered ESC before it shut off. Has not happened since.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I do not use a mouse pad. I have laminate top for my desktop that I roll the mouse on. It works quite well. I sometimes notice buildup of grease on ithe desktop and then spray it with fantastic and dry it with a paper towel. I still do not see how a system freeze could be caused by it, though I fully understand how it could impair mouse function.


But system is working properly now?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> But system is working properly now?


I will have to use my browser for at least 2 hours continuously to be sure the problem has been eliminated. So far so good, but I have not given it enough continuous use to be sure.


----------



## gr8sho

Think about how much dust can accumulate in 2 hours. LoL JK.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm sure you're not too lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NB chip is where I described. Given your temps are already good, it is likely your ambient is fairly low which as I said helps a lot. Either way as you see, it already made a huge difference in the temps.


Ah, you was meaning mb fan's, and i was telling you cpu temps









where i can see vrm temp's on hwmonitor?

mb is now 28*C on idle and TMPIN2 is 121 and it wont go higher, or lower...


----------



## gr8sho

There is no direct probe on the VRMs, but they track with NB temp. HWINFO is more useful IMO than HWMonitor.


----------



## aaroc

O2Wiz did you try to use a powered USB hub between the motherboard and the mouse?
I had some old HID hardware (Razer cooperHead, Belkin Nostromo N52) and the usb wifi Linksys AE1000. They dont like the USB 2.0 port of CHVFZ. all problems solved using a Dlink 7 port powered usb hub. Later I changed the HID hardware to a Logitech G9x MW3 and a Logitech G13 they like the USB 2.0 ports of the CHVFZ. The usb wifi AE1000 still don't like USB 2.0 ports, so to not have problems it must be connected to a USB 3.0 port or a powered usb hub. Windows 7 didn't report any error and all the USB 1.1/2.0 stack died or the PC froze with the Linksys AE1000. Then changed to Windows 8/8.1 and the USB stack resetting and bad behavior of the AE1000 started to appear on the Event log. Changed the usb wifi to the USB 3 port that has more power and problem solved not a single freeze or usb stack death. Hope this helps.


----------



## gr8sho

I'm not doubting you saw what you noted, but I use a G9X and have no problems whatsoever using a USB 2.0 port. Difficult to imagine any mouse pulling a half amp of current unless it is defective (i.e. internal short). Even considering these high-end mice have display LEDs.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> O2Wiz did you try to use a powered USB hub between the motherboard and the mouse?
> I had some old HID hardware (Razer cooperHead, Belkin Nostromo N52) and the usb wifi Linksys AE1000. They dont like the USB 2.0 port of CHVFZ. all problems solved using a Dlink 7 port powered usb hub. Later I changed the HID hardware to a Logitech G9x MW3 and a Logitech G13 they like the USB 2.0 ports of the CHVFZ. The usb wifi AE1000 still don't like USB 2.0 ports, so to not have problems it must be connected to a USB 3.0 port or a powered usb hub. Windows 7 didn't report any error and all the USB 1.1/2.0 stack died or the PC froze with the Linksys AE1000. Then changed to Windows 8/8.1 and the USB stack resetting and bad behavior of the AE1000 started to appear on the Event log. Changed the usb wifi to the USB 3 port that has more power and problem solved not a single freeze or usb stack death. Hope this helps.


I have a G9x on usb2.0 port. I will try it on usb 3.0 and see if it resolves my issues. The freezes returned after blowing out the mouse with compressed air.


----------



## Johan45

I know the latest BIOS release is supposed to fix some USB issues. I don't normally advise people to use the newer ones but if it fixes something then by all means. I've just found that the newer ASUS BIOS seem to really mess with some ram settings. I even found it wasn't reading SPD correctly on G>Skill which is usually the most friendly with ASUS.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I know the latest BIOS release is supposed to fix some USB issues. I don't normally advise people to use the newer ones but if it fixes something then by all means. I've just found that the newer ASUS BIOS seem to really mess with some ram settings. I even found it wasn't reading SPD correctly on G>Skill which is usually the most friendly with ASUS.


idk man... i sually dont use spd profiles on my rams... i manually set the timings and voltages and stuff... try not using the spd profile... maybe that can solve your problem... i am also using the latest bios and no problems whatsoever...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I know the latest BIOS release is supposed to fix some USB issues. I don't normally advise people to use the newer ones but if it fixes something then by all means. I've just found that the newer ASUS BIOS seem to really mess with some ram settings. I even found it wasn't reading SPD correctly on G>Skill which is usually the most friendly with ASUS.
> 
> 
> 
> idk man... i sually dont use spd profiles on my rams... i manually set the timings and voltages and stuff... try not using the spd profile... maybe that can solve your problem... i am also using the latest bios and no problems whatsoever...
Click to expand...

I think maybe you misunderstood what I was trying to say Shampoo, I always manually set my ram as well. We were running into members that were having a lot of difficulty with higher speed ram which is where I first noticed some odd timings so I did some experimenting on my own with 2133 and 2400 ram. If you look at these links you'll see what I meant by the SPD in the bios. If the board is reading that incorrectly then who knows what subtimings were being set
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/731320-Just-Putzen-Round?p=7657778&viewfull=1#post7657778
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/731320-Just-Putzen-Round?p=7657788&viewfull=1#post7657788

I have always used older BIOS versions on my ASUS boards. I feel they just clock better than the current ones.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I know the latest BIOS release is supposed to fix some USB issues. I don't normally advise people to use the newer ones but if it fixes something then by all means. I've just found that the newer ASUS BIOS seem to really mess with some ram settings. I even found it wasn't reading SPD correctly on G>Skill which is usually the most friendly with ASUS.


I don't see the problem on my 1703 BIOS for the base V Formula. I'll post a screenshot for you later, Johan.

And, AFAIK, that board didn't officially support 2400MHz RAM.


----------



## jayflores

yeah, the 1703 is rockin the PSC and samsung ram ic's.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I know the latest BIOS release is supposed to fix some USB issues. I don't normally advise people to use the newer ones but if it fixes something then by all means. I've just found that the newer ASUS BIOS seem to really mess with some ram settings. I even found it wasn't reading SPD correctly on G>Skill which is usually the most friendly with ASUS.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see the problem on my 1703 BIOS for the base V Formula. I'll post a screenshot for you later, Johan.
> 
> And, AFAIK, that board didn't officially support 2400MHz RAM.
Click to expand...

I'm using the CHV-z and it supposedly does support DDR3 2400 but if you noticed in the link it was even messing up the 2133 ram, at the moment I'm using 1403 IIRC, I used the 508beta for a long time but have settled on the 1403 I think from now on. I started that testing because of two individuals back to back in OCF that had some Kingston beast 2400 16GB and we had a hell of a time getting things to run without seriously cranking up the CPU_NB volts. The timings seemed to be off as well so I had one of them post a SS of their bios SPD readout and that's when I first saw this. These were both on Sabertooth boards but they had both updated their bios. Either way I ONLY recomended updating if someone is experiencing issues like OS2wiz seems to be.


----------



## Mega Man

expecting to be able to use 2400 on a mobo. because it supports it, which it does, and not understanding that the CPU IMC is the key factor is a flawed theory


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> expecting to be able to use 2400 on a mobo. because it supports it, which it does, and not understanding that the CPU IMC is the key factor is a flawed theory


I realize that the IMC plays a big role in memory operations Mega, I was just trying to point out that the board itself, depending on bios version, wasn't picking up the proper timings from the SPD info contained on the sticks. In the links I posted it shows what the system saw for timings and they were way off on XMP1 for 2133 and 2400. So If it can't read main timings It's quite likely that some of the "hidden" timings that aren't tweakable by you and I were also being set incorrectly and making it very difficult to set the memory to run properly. I could run 2400 memory almost plug and play with an older version compared to the messing around needed to get thing wirking with a newe one. IIRC it wouldn't boot properly until it set the memory to 800 when 1333 has been the standard for a long time.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> expecting to be able to use 2400 on a mobo. because it supports it, which it does, and not understanding that the CPU IMC is the key factor is a flawed theory
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that the IMC plays a big role in memory operations Mega, I was just trying to point out that the board itself, depending on bios version, wasn't picking up the proper timings from the SPD info contained on the sticks. In the links I posted it shows what the system saw for timings and they were way off on XMP1 for 2133 and 2400. So If it can't read main timings It's quite likely that some of the "hidden" timings that aren't tweakable by you and I were also being set incorrectly and making it very difficult to set the memory to run properly. I could run 2400 memory almost plug and play with an older version compared to the messing around needed to get thing wirking with a newe one. IIRC it wouldn't boot properly until it set the memory to 800 when 1333 has been the standard for a long time.
Click to expand...

I have 2 CHV-Z's one running bios 1201 the other 1701. The one with the later bios is much easier to get high memory frequencies with. I'm not absolutely sure that it's all about that bios about that bios about that bios ( sorry had to







) and not just the individual board's abilities. At some point I'll flash the bios on the earlier board and then maybe I'll have a better understanding of what the deal is.
If I had the time I guess I could go through all the settings etc and see what the differences are , but that is a snowy day project and hopefully those are months away.


----------



## gr8sho

Here is the promised screenshot.



I have found bugs in Asus BIOS too, so I'm not at all surprised with your findings.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> expecting to be able to use 2400 on a mobo. because it supports it, which it does, and not understanding that the CPU IMC is the key factor is a flawed theory
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that the IMC plays a big role in memory operations Mega, I was just trying to point out that the board itself, depending on bios version, wasn't picking up the proper timings from the SPD info contained on the sticks. In the links I posted it shows what the system saw for timings and they were way off on XMP1 for 2133 and 2400. So If it can't read main timings It's quite likely that some of the "hidden" timings that aren't tweakable by you and I were also being set incorrectly and making it very difficult to set the memory to run properly. I could run 2400 memory almost plug and play with an older version compared to the messing around needed to get thing wirking with a newe one. IIRC it wouldn't boot properly until it set the memory to 800 when 1333 has been the standard for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have 2 CHV-Z's one running bios 1201 the other 1701. The one with the later bios is much easier to get high memory frequencies with. I'm not absolutely sure that it's all about that bios about that bios about that bios ( sorry had to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and not just the individual board's abilities. At some point I'll flash the bios on the earlier board and then maybe I'll have a better understanding of what the deal is.
> If I had the time I guess I could go through all the settings etc and see what the differences are , but that is a snowy day project and hopefully those are months away.
Click to expand...

Yes that was a svowy day project for me and something that I had been puzzling over for a month or two. So I updated to ver 2002 put in my 2400 CL10 G.Skill and this is what the Tools section was showing for SPD I could understand the 2400 NB speed but not the 2200 HT speed or the 1.4v that the system set for the CPU_NB.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Here is the promised screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> I have found bugs in Asus BIOS too, so I'm not at all surprised with your findings.


Which BIOS ver. is that?


----------



## gr8sho

1703. If trying to run 1600MHz RAM with FSB = 300MHz, BIOS incorrectly assigns key values and consequently the system won't boot. Eventually I got faster RAM and this became a non issue for me.

Supposedly one of the stud members on the ROG boards was going to take the issue directly to ASUS but I never followed up with him.


----------



## leo5111

is there a setting for audio in bios? i put in new cmos battery so my bios is at defaults, when i go into windows i have no sound, but i look in device manager, i dont see any problems, so im pulling my hair out trying to figure out why i have no sound


----------



## Johan45

More likely windows is setting the wrong device for your sound. Do you use HDMI for your monitor? Right click on the speaker in the bottom corner and see where Windows is sending the signal. As for the BIOS I don't know for sure you'd have to check in the peripherals.


----------



## leo5111

says its sending it to hi defiintion audio spdif


----------



## Johan45

Is that where your speakers are hooked up? Look for other options There should be some. Or open realtech audio panel. You installed the mobo sound drivers?


----------



## leo5111

they were installed&sound worked till a faulty PSU, and apparently a dead cmos battery sent me back to bios defaults, on same windows install


----------



## Johan45

Is the realtek sound panel still available? Unless you're using the SPDIF out put you need to switch it to whatver you are using for sound.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo5111*
> 
> they were installed&sound worked till a faulty PSU, and apparently a dead cmos battery sent me back to bios defaults, on same windows install


Control Panel --> Sound

Scroll down until you see Speakers. It should say Realtek High Definition Audio. Pick that one and all should be well. If it's not set as Default., then pick the option to make it so.

Welcome and good luck.


----------



## leo5111

dumb question does the board have a PCI slot? not pci-e PCI THANKS


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo5111*
> 
> dumb question does the board have a PCI slot? not pci-e PCI THANKS


The Formula does but the Formula-Z doesn't


----------



## leo5111

this is not the Z, thanks


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo5111*
> 
> dumb question does the board have a PCI slot? not pci-e PCI THANKS


If you no longer have the owner's manual, you can download it from the Asus site.


----------



## Mega Man

or just look at a pic


----------



## Gereti

Liiitle update:


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Liiitle update:


How is the 7970 working out for you, pleasant experience so far?

Rage Time: Cable Management and de dusting, pwease? Just so you know, one of the H100i's fans are facing the opposite direction, and the Noctua fan seems a bit unnessecary, just put that in the back of the mobo tray.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> How is the 7970 working out for you, pleasant experience so far?
> 
> Rage Time: Cable Management and de dusting, pwease? Just so you know, one of the H100i's fans are facing the opposite direction, and the Noctua fan seems a bit unnessecary, just put that in the back of the mobo tray.


1. Powerfull, but my ears are bleeding









2. Cable management, cant get those cable's behind mobo, i was thinking to throw pc out of window when i was trying to get them there so i desided that it's more easy just throw those cable's there...

and cooler is h80i, and it's taking air from outside to [email protected]&pull
and noctua is there to give some air to vrm, not much but littlebit,


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> 1. Powerfull, but my ears are bleeding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Cable management, cant get those cable's behind mobo, i was thinking to throw pc out of window when i was trying to get them there so i desided that it's more easy just throw those cable's there...
> 
> and cooler is h80i, and it's taking air from outside to [email protected]&pull
> and noctua is there to give some air to vrm, not much but littlebit,


I mean that one fan is in the wrong direction, blowing air out of the rad, rather sucking it in. Just bundle up all the cables, open the other door and hope for the best, it could help airflow and isn't an eye sore..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> 1. Powerfull, but my ears are bleeding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Cable management, cant get those cable's behind mobo, i was thinking to throw pc out of window when i was trying to get them there so i desided that it's more easy just throw those cable's there...
> 
> and cooler is h80i, and it's taking air from outside to [email protected]&pull
> and noctua is there to give some air to vrm, not much but littlebit,
> 
> 
> 
> I mean that one fan is in the wrong direction, blowing air out of the rad, rather sucking it in. Just bundle up all the cables, open the other door and hope for the best, it could help airflow and isn't an eye sore..
Click to expand...

CLC is set as Intake and not Exhaust, as for the Cables yeah i kind agree although mine's not much better.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> CLC is set as Intake and not Exhaust, as for the Cables yeah i kind agree although mine's not much better.


It looks like he put the front fan in reverse, unlike whats seen in most H80 setups, not exactly an expert on 120mm rads though...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> CLC is set as Intake and not Exhaust, as for the Cables yeah i kind agree although mine's not much better.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like he put the front fan in reverse, unlike whats seen in most H80 setups, not exactly an expert on 120mm rads though...
Click to expand...

Nope, 2 fans in Push/Pull with it pulling in Air from the outside. Usually works better that way instead of pushing hot air through it as an exhaust.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nope, 2 fans in Push/Pull with it pulling in Air from the outside. Usually works better that way instead of pushing hot air through it as an exhaust.


Oh, I understand what he is doing now.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Oh, I understand what he is doing now.


Yep,








But it's okay, it's not easy to realise anything about that picture


----------



## Chita Gonza

$239 for Crosshair V??! That's not too bad. Very good deal!

The Crosshair IV Extreme is $299 on Newegg, also older too. Funny how I thought it was supposed to drop price significantly.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chita Gonza*
> 
> $239 for Crosshair V??! That's not too bad. Very good deal!
> 
> The Crosshair IV Extreme is $299 on Newegg, also older too. Funny how I thought it was supposed to drop price significantly.


I paid my crosshair v-z maby 210$ when i bought it, but i got it without paying any taxes throught school


----------



## Black Flag

I have my 8350 with Crosshair V and Corsair H100 at 4,7 GHz and the RAM (4x4GB Kingston HyperX Predator T2 - 2133MHz) at 1600 MHz, I used to have the frequency at 2133 MHz but I noticed that my system was lagging at those latencies which the 2133 MHz profile provides.

All the settings and the voltages left to auto, I only changed at the Digi+ VRM section, all the settings to the upper levels and with CnQ enabled the voltage never exceeds the 1,475 V on full load. My system is pretty stable.

NB frequency is at 2600 MHz and HT frequency at 2200 MHz.

I want to know why I have lag when the ram speed is at 2133 MHz?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black Flag*
> 
> I have my 8350 with Crosshair V and Corsair H100 at 4,7 GHz and the RAM (4x4GB Kingston HyperX Predator T2 - 2133MHz) at 1600 MHz, I used to have the frequency at 2133 MHz but I noticed that my system was lagging at those latencies which the 2133 MHz profile provides.
> 
> All the settings and the voltages left to auto, I only changed at the Digi+ VRM section, all the settings to the upper levels and with CnQ enabled the voltage never exceeds the 1,475 V on full load. My system is pretty stable.
> 
> NB frequency is at 2600 MHz and HT frequency at 2200 MHz.
> 
> I want to know why I have lag when the ram speed is at 2133 MHz?


It's most likely not stable at that frequency, you may have to bump up the cpu/nb voltage a bit to make it run 2133.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black Flag*
> 
> I have my 8350 with Crosshair V and Corsair H100 at 4,7 GHz and the RAM (4x4GB Kingston HyperX Predator T2 - 2133MHz) at 1600 MHz, I used to have the frequency at 2133 MHz but I noticed that my system was lagging at those latencies which the 2133 MHz profile provides.
> 
> All the settings and the voltages left to auto, I only changed at the Digi+ VRM section, all the settings to the upper levels and with CnQ enabled the voltage never exceeds the 1,475 V on full load. My system is pretty stable.
> 
> NB frequency is at 2600 MHz and HT frequency at 2200 MHz.
> 
> I want to know why I have lag when the ram speed is at 2133 MHz?


The 8350 (on a CHV-Z) stock HT is 2600MHz and the NB is 2200MHz.
Is this what you meant to say or are you actually OCing the NB and under clocking the HT?
This could be the reason.

The more items left on "auto" could well be another part of the reason due to nothing being optimized and usually over volted by the bios. You will see (and feel) much better performance when OC'd with manual settings and minimize the number of those left on auto. Running four Dimms may require additional CPU/NB voltage (over default CPU/NB VID found on HWInfo64). If you haven't already tried, manually enter all the Dram specs (freq, timing and voltage off the Dram itself)

Take a look at my rig sig, I'm running a set of 1866MHz currently at 2143MHz and found this area/freq superior to even 2400MHz. The board is most capable, and the chip should handle 2133MHz with ease.


----------



## Black Flag

Which timings can I manually enter to my settings? Please could anyone send me all the timings for 1866 MHz?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black Flag*
> 
> Which timings can I manually enter to my settings? Please could anyone send me all the timings for 1866 MHz?


I think the most stable timings for that freq, are 9-10-9-27 on T1


----------



## Black Flag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> I think the most stable timings for that freq, are 9-10-9-27 on T1


Thanks for your reply. I mean all the list of the Crosshair V input index for DRAM timings and settings.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Black Flag*
> 
> I have my 8350 with Crosshair V and Corsair H100 at 4,7 GHz and the RAM (4x4GB Kingston HyperX Predator T2 - 2133MHz) at 1600 MHz, I used to have the frequency at 2133 MHz but I noticed that my system was lagging at those latencies which the 2133 MHz profile provides.
> 
> All the settings and the voltages left to auto, I only changed at the Digi+ VRM section, all the settings to the upper levels and with CnQ enabled the voltage never exceeds the 1,475 V on full load. My system is pretty stable.
> 
> NB frequency is at 2600 MHz and HT frequency at 2200 MHz.
> 
> I want to know why I have lag when the ram speed is at 2133 MHz?
> 
> 
> 
> It's most likely not stable at that frequency, you may have to bump up the cpu/nb voltage a bit to make it run 2133.
Click to expand...

and nb volts ( from stock )


----------



## Johan45

Just a curiosity question, any one here had the CPU fan header burn out on their CHV ? So far I know of two mine and a bud from another forum. Both nearly the same no serious load just Pfft sparks and smoke. Mine doesn't work at all and he lot the RPM readout.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just a curiosity question, any one here had the CPU fan header burn out on their CHV ? So far I know of two mine and a bud from another forum. Both nearly the same no serious load just Pfft sparks and smoke. Mine doesn't work at all and he lot the RPM readout.


I don't always burn out a fan header , but when I do , its with this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






That's kinda crazy , only driving one fan with it? I have mine daisy chained to drive 4 120 mm fans - maybe that's not a good idea?
And to the question, I've never burned out a fan header on any board before.


----------



## Johan45

Now that made me laugh man!! I was only running 1 92mm fan off that header that's what really surprised me. All I did was switch it to turbo in bios re-boot and Pfft. Budddy had 1 120 fan at 1200 rpm he said. Just seemed too coincidental to me. He said his was a small res/smd just beside the header. I didn't look too closely at mine. I've never burnt one out before either. I considered RMA but don't want to be without the board and don't really need that header but I would like a fully fuctional board if I go to sell it.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Think about how much dust can accumulate in 2 hours. LoL JK.


I got that nice large silk mousepad from Newegg. I have not had any episodes of freeze up, so I am once again enabling hardware acceleration in my Firefox browser. If things are uneventful, then problem solved and I can worry about other things like reapplying T.I.M. for my Swiftech H320. I should get lower temps than I have so I have to believe the T.I.M. application was not even.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just a curiosity question, any one here had the CPU fan header burn out on their CHV ? So far I know of two mine and a bud from another forum. Both nearly the same no serious load just Pfft sparks and smoke. Mine doesn't work at all and he lot the RPM readout.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't always burn out a fan header , but when I do , its with this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda crazy , only driving one fan with it? I have mine daisy chained to drive 4 120 mm fans - maybe that's not a good idea?
> And to the question, I've never burned out a fan header on any board before.
Click to expand...

haha

it isnt the amount of fans, it is the amps they pull, i wouldnt even try to run one of my ap30s from the mobo ( powered from the mobo )


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just a curiosity question, any one here had the CPU fan header burn out on their CHV ? So far I know of two mine and a bud from another forum. Both nearly the same no serious load just Pfft sparks and smoke. Mine doesn't work at all and he lot the RPM readout.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't always burn out a fan header , but when I do , its with this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda crazy , only driving one fan with it? I have mine daisy chained to drive 4 120 mm fans - maybe that's not a good idea?
> And to the question, I've never burned out a fan header on any board before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha
> 
> it isnt the amount of fans, it is the amps they pull, i wouldnt even try to run one of my ap30s from the mobo ( powered from the mobo )
Click to expand...

I know but it was just a small fan I was going to put on the ram, I think max RPM was 1500 IIRC shouldn't even put a strain on the darn thing.


----------



## Black Flag

Ok 1866 MHz and 9-10-9-27 timings at 1.6 V. I think the system is faster than on 2133 MHz... Windows booting time has improved dramatically...

HT and NB at 2600 MHz.


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I know but it was just a small fan I was going to put on the ram, I think max RPM was 1500 IIRC shouldn't even put a strain on the darn thing.


Does the fan still work? It is possible the fan failed and drew more amps than the board could provide and that is what took out the connectors.

I populate 4 of the connectors on my C F Z I used to have Noctua 120s and a 140, and now have cougar dual-Xs as case fans; and a Zalman Max for my CPU, nary a problem here.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black Flag*
> 
> Ok 1866 MHz and 9-10-9-27 timings at 1.6 V. I think the system is faster than on 2133 MHz... Windows booting time has improved dramatically...
> 
> HT and NB at 2600 MHz.


Those sound like good settings, AMD still favours tight timing over speed









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I know but it was just a small fan I was going to put on the ram, I think max RPM was 1500 IIRC shouldn't even put a strain on the darn thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the fan still work? It is possible the fan failed and drew more amps than the board could provide and that is what took out the connectors.
> 
> I populate 4 of the connectors on my C F Z I used to have Noctua 120s and a 140, and now have cougar dual-Xs as case fans; and a Zalman Max for my CPU, nary a problem here.
Click to expand...

Ya the fan still works and the header doesn't. I have an open bench so I only use a few of the headers. I don't really need that one it just seemed odd that it popped like that.


----------



## Black Flag

8-10-8-24 timings with 1.62 V at 1866MHz. It's stable!!!

I forgot to mention that I have 4 modules to my dimm slots. (4x4GB -KHX2133C11D3/4GX)


----------



## Gereti

Ah, sold one old mobo+ddr2 ram to my friend, and i got some money+2x2gb ddr3 ram, and quess that those are some stick what i have my self already (low-profile kingston's)
http://valid.x86.fr/j5uyd7


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Ah, sold one old mobo+ddr2 ram to my friend, and i got some money+2x2gb ddr3 ram, and quess that those are some stick what i have my self already (low-profile kingston's)
> http://valid.x86.fr/j5uyd7


Pump them up to 1600 please.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Pump them up to 1600 please.


I will do that when "i have time"


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> I will do that when "i have time(tm)"


----------



## shampoo911

still going with my ram @2133mhz 9-11-10-28 2T, and it seems pretty much the same as 1866 9-10-9-27 2T...


----------



## Majentrix

How'd I do for $225?


----------



## JourneymanMike

With the MB waterblock yah done good!


----------



## Majentrix

I was thinking about going with a Sabretooth for $50 less, but seeing how hot the northbridge and VRMs can get I decided to go with the CHVZ and an accompanying waterblock to get those sick nasty overclocks.
The waterblock was the last one in stock during a sale too, so it was practically free


----------



## Gereti

Have to tweak latensy to lower but... stock clok's to ram was 1333mhz/1.5V and now those run 2133mhz/1.65V


----------



## gr8sho

I've seen sporadic issues of system freezes when playing Flash content, video and so on. Starting yesterday on one particular website of our local municipality, the system would crash every time. Freeze occurs with both IE11 and Firefox and Flash v15.

I first assumed AMD drivers issue so I did a clean install using DDU to help with resetting the system. With either 14.7 or 14.9, no love.

I'm so fed-up with this, I've stripped Flash off my machine completely.

Anyone in the know understand why this is happening?


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I've seen sporadic issues of system freezes when playing Flash content, video and so on. Starting yesterday on one particular website of our local municipality, the system would crash every time. Freeze occurs with both IE11 and Firefox and Flash v15.
> 
> I first assumed AMD drivers issue so I did a clean install using DDU to help with resetting the system. With either 14.7 or 14.9, no love.
> 
> I'm so fed-up with this, I've stripped Flash off my machine completely.
> 
> Anyone in the know understand why this is happening?


I searched all the internerd and found one recommendation:
Disable C states on BIOS,At least on my Gigabyte ud7 990FX there is a AMD C state and an APM C state. Disabled both an not another freeze while playing video. Im the most happy camper now. sometimes it frozed several times a day, sometimes once per day. The most repetitive reason was flash player. Changed to html5 player on youtube and the frequency of the freezes went down.
My Corsair 1200Xi reports 10W more after disabling both C states. Maybe I will try to see If I can enable one of them without problems. All other energy options in default (Cool and Quiet, Core Boost....).


----------



## gr8sho

Change BIOS just for Adobe.... Hmmm. I may try it to confirm your theory. Thanks.

Am I right that what you are seeing is the system just freezes? No BSOD. Just freezes.

If I could just dump Adobe altogether it wouldn't be the worst thing in the world.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Change BIOS just for Adobe.... Hmmm. I may try it to confirm your theory. Thanks.
> 
> Am I right that what you are seeing is the system just freezes? No BSOD. Just freezes.
> 
> If I could just dump Adobe altogether it wouldn't be the worst thing in the world.


Same thing is happening to me.

System lockup/freeze when watching twitch and the like.

Ill try and disable all power saving tonight since I think I still have apm set to auto and will report back


----------



## gr8sho

Thanks, Sarge. But this wreaks of wrong. Why should we have to compromise for their software?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Thanks, Sarge. But this wreaks of wrong. Why should we have to compromise for their software?


I think something goes wrong with the power usage tbh.

It seems like the CPU isnt getting enough juice when it happens so I think one of the power saving functions gets messed up and draws to little power for that application and so it freezes.

Just my thoughts on it anyways.


----------



## gr8sho

Then setting power option to high performance should cure it...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> I searched all the internerd and found one recommendation:
> Disable C states on BIOS,At least on my Gigabyte ud7 990FX there is a AMD C state and an APM C state. Disabled both an not another freeze while playing video. Im the most happy camper now. sometimes it frozed several times a day, sometimes once per day. The most repetitive reason was flash player. Changed to html5 player on youtube and the frequency of the freezes went down.
> My Corsair 1200Xi reports 10W more after disabling both C states. Maybe I will try to see If I can enable one of them without problems. All other energy options in default (Cool and Quiet, Core Boost....).


+1.









For my system, disabling Core C6 State in BIOS was enough. In addition to this, I already had C1E and SVM disabled.


----------



## shampoo911

My cousin is having the same trouble... She inherited my first rig and then it became nuts... She is a designer and uses photoshop/ilustrator 24/7 with a bamboo digitablet... We have tried EVERYTHING .. Formatting, uninstalling the bamboo and she is freaking out... I already called her so she can apply that solution.. Hope that the rig gets its s*** together... Bad move adobe... Bad move...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> My cousin is having the same trouble... She inherited my first rig and then it became nuts... She is a designer and uses photoshop/ilustrator 24/7 with a bamboo digitablet... We have tried EVERYTHING .. Formatting, uninstalling the bamboo and she is freaking out... I already called her so she can apply that solution.. Hope that the rig gets its s*** together... Bad move adobe... Bad move...


I had received some advice to disable hardware acceleration in the browser. There could be some interaction still with video drivers. It's a complex system and I don't have the time to fully debug where it's failing. I suspect it's more than just Flash Player, but as it is something that gets used often, so easier to spot.

Strangely very few people here talk about this problem and possibly they disable power saving features.

What I can tell you is my system is no longer failing.

Would love to hear feedback either way on your system.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> My cousin is having the same trouble... She inherited my first rig and then it became nuts... She is a designer and uses photoshop/ilustrator 24/7 with a bamboo digitablet... We have tried EVERYTHING .. Formatting, uninstalling the bamboo and she is freaking out... I already called her so she can apply that solution.. Hope that the rig gets its s*** together... Bad move adobe... Bad move...
> 
> 
> 
> I had received some advice to disable hardware acceleration in the browser. There could be some interaction still with video drivers. It's a complex system and I don't have the time to fully debug where it's failing. I suspect it's more than just Flash Player, but as it is something that gets used often, so easier to spot.
> 
> Strangely very few people here talk about this problem and possibly they disable power saving features.
> 
> What I can tell you is my system is no longer failing.
> 
> Would love to hear feedback either way on your system.
Click to expand...

I disabled ALL power saving on my rig and problem solved.

Not sure which one was causing it but either way things are going well now


----------



## gr8sho

And by that you mean if system is clocked at 4.8, it stays there all the time, right? You're not using CnQ function.

APM does seem to work, but I've not had good success with C1E or C6 throttling, so consequently through the school of hard knocks, I have those off. Too bad though as in Balanced mode, it would be nice to have them working when the computer is on and idling. But if that means having a system freeze or crash due to malformed software, it's not worth it to me.


----------



## cocous

Hi all. Today i purhase the asus crosair v formula z because my ashrock extreme 3 had problem and rma it.
I want to ask one question.
Can this motherboard full support the amd fx 9590 without issues?
Before deside this motherboard i had my mind to ashrock extreme 9. But i take this and i want your opinions if do the right.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D955 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cocous*
> 
> Hi all. Today i purhase the asus crosair v formula z because my ashrock extreme 3 had problem and rma it.
> I want to ask one question.
> Can this motherboard full support the amd fx 9590 eithout issues?
> Before deside this motherboard i had my mind to ashrock extreme 9. But i take this and i want your opinions if do the right.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D955 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Yes the FX-9590 is fully supported by the Crosshair V Formula-Z and IMO is the better motherboard but quite a large margin









The Regular Crosshair V Formula isn't though, you can use it with the FX-9590 but isn't "officially" supported.


----------



## cocous

Ok. Thanks.just i want to know how powerfull is the board. Now i have the fx8350 and its ready to put on board tomorrow.


----------



## cocous

Hi all. I wnt to ask something. How can enable from bios in this motherboard the boot menu to have option to boot on windows safe mode?

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D955 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Johan45

I think you hit F8 during POST and it should bring up boot menu. Not something I do a whole lot of TBH


----------



## cocous

When starting i have olny option to press del or f2

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D955 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## cocous

I press f8 but no option to boot on safe mode.
I must go to safe mode because somthing wrong with the avast and on normal mode the windows doesn't response.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D955 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Johan45

If you only have one OS on your system this should work. Just hold down F8 as the PC runs through post.


----------



## cocous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you only have one OS on your system this should work. Just hold down F8 as the PC runs through post.


I do but no safe mode. Only option to go in uefi again and devices boot options.
Whatever. The pc it starts very fast and i try to uninstall avast antivirus before run. When this start to run the windows not response and there is nothing i can do but only reset. This the fast unninstall it works and now im ok. But i must know for other time the way to boot on safe mode.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D955 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## zila

Press "Start" button. In command line type in "msconfig" hit enter. In system config tell it to boot in safe mode.

When you are in safe mode do the same thing only this time select normal start up again.

F8 doesn't work for me with UEFI.


----------



## gr8sho

Yes. Look (ie. Google) for an app called DDU. This is a must have app for your toolkit. One of the features it offers when you run it from standard desktop is to give you an option to boot the computer into safe mode.


----------



## Johan45

Well i wonder what command will let you enter safe mode then from startup? I see it all the time but that's from making it do things it didn't want to do.

Does Shift +F8 work?


----------



## cocous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Press "Start" button. In command line type in "msconfig" hit enter. In system config tell it to boot in safe mode.
> 
> When you are in safe mode do the same thing only this time select normal start up again.
> 
> F8 doesn't work for me with UEFI.


Il try this but the windows doesn't respond because the avast running.
Now i do fast uninstall before running and its ok.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D955 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cocous*
> 
> Il try this but the windows doesn't respond because the avast running.
> Now i do fast uninstall before running and its ok.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D955 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Did you read my recommendation? My previous post to this one.


----------



## cocous

Hi all. I want help to disable some future from motherboard.
If i have plugged some usb flash disk on usb port and and turn off the computer when i go to unplug the usb device my pc is turn on alone.
How i disable this?
What option must change on uefi?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cocous*
> 
> Hi all. I want help to disable some future from motherboard.
> If i have plugged some usb flash disk on usb port and and turn off the computer when i go to unplug the usb device my pc is turn on alone.
> How i disable this?
> What option must change on uefi?


I think I remember something in the power management section about that.

Power on on USB loss or something like that I think?


----------



## cocous

Ok i check it. Thanks my friend

I can't found nothing.
Nobody else to knows something about this to help?


----------



## adog12341

Hey guys! What is the best program to control the fan speed? I know there's AI suite but that always give me trouble, so I'm looking for something else.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adog12341*
> 
> Hey guys! What is the best program to control the fan speed? I know there's AI suite but that always give me trouble, so I'm looking for something else.


AI Suite has been known to cause issues and is not recommended. I believe gr8sho has a link to the uninstall info?

Way back when I was looking for a utility fan controller I never did find one that did what I was looking for and ended up saying the heck with it and bought a fan controller.
I should have skipped the utility search.

There's nothing better than having control, be it in Manual mode or PWM. The one listed in my rig sig (there is a link) has both capabilities. I run only the tach wire to the mobo fan headers (controller does the rest) and with HWInfo64 I'm all set.


----------



## adog12341

Thankfully I've learned with previous windows installs to avoid AI suite, so no need to uninstall.







I have the NZXT h440 so no 5.25 bays for a nice fan controller. Might have to wait for the new Grid to come out that allows individual fan control.


----------



## gr8sho

I can't tell exactly what you're trying to accomplish, but if one idea is to keep the fans at a moderate or low speed but have them ramp up with workload, BIOS actually does a decent job of controlling the fan headers. My fans are all different RPM limits but they all scale proportionately. Something to consider.
What the BIOS has is a lower limit setting in terms of percentage and that's what I use.


----------



## Mega Man

Aquaero all the way for fan controller


----------



## gr8sho

Could never get it to work...


----------



## adog12341

Looking to have control of my fans without having to go into the bios.







Something like AIsuite but.... sucks less..


----------



## gr8sho

I hear you. But consider my suggestion just the same if for no other reason that it will allow comfortable use of system in most instances.

The idea of creating a custom fan curve from within the OS makes sense for sure. The H100i I use for the CPU comes with a feature called CorsairLink. This allows creating a custom curve as a function of the coolant temperature. The HD7970s likewise can use MSI Afterburner to control those fans.

It would seem that an application like CorsairLink could do the job, just as the Aquaero software MegaMan suggested does.

When the holidays come up and assuming I can get some down time, I will investigate Aquaero again. I just don't know if will work without having their hardware in the system.


----------



## 033Y5

hello
does anyone have the driver for the rog high def audio

i reinstalled windows and now cant find it online and cant find the boards driver cd


----------



## gr8sho

You can fetch the audio driver from support.asus.com. You want the Realtek driver. Can also be sourced from Reaktek's website.


----------



## 033Y5

i got the realtek driver but i like the rog high def audio manager because i can control my speaker setup better with it.
so if anyone knows where to find it i would be most greatful


----------



## adog12341

The download from the ASUS website should include the audio manager. It did for me at least.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

can I get updated to a CVF-Z?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> You can fetch the audio driver from support.asus.com. You want the Realtek driver. Can also be sourced from Reaktek's website.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> i got the realtek driver but i like the rog high def audio manager because i can control my speaker setup better with it.
> so if anyone knows where to find it i would be most greatful


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adog12341*
> 
> The download from the ASUS website should include the audio manager. It did for me at least.


Since I don't have the Z, I can't answer precisely, but on the non-Z, a separate software package based on Creative X-Fi series was included. Was a bit of a PITA at times. As of now I no longer use it. And FWIW for those that are okay to forge ahead into Windows 8, that lousy hissing when shutting the computer down that was omnipresent on Windows 7 is no longer there.

I've also seen as "adog" pointed out certain Realtek packages also include an Audio Manager function. Hopefully what Asus provides doesn't force installation of AISuite.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> can I get updated to a CVF-Z?


Bravo!!! You are both IBT and P95 stable at that speed and voltage?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> can I get updated to a CVF-Z?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo!!! You are both IBT and P95 stable at that speed and voltage?
Click to expand...

IBT is being weird for me atm....even with 1.6v it gives me silly results for 4.7Ghz and i haven't tested out prime95 that much yet, waiting on the CVF-Z Mobo block before i work on that









vid is 1.488v and i am 100% game stable at 5.0 with 1.476v, CPU/NB 2400Mhz, HT 2600Mhz, Ram at 2400Mhz 11-12-12-31


----------



## gr8sho

Did you also recently upgrade to the Z? I don't remember.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Did you also recently upgrade to the Z? I don't remember.


I did yes, I have the CVF sitting behind me waiting to go into a benching rig after Xmas sometime


----------



## gr8sho

So I'm curious now. You've had the Crosshair for so long, and now you moved to the Z. Any first impressions?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> So I'm curious now. You've had the Crosshair for so long, and now you moved to the Z. Any first impressions?


Not that much of a difference, Z has more bios options and is the better board but if you already have the CVF then the Z is an upgrade but only just.....basically unless you have the cash to burn then i wouldn't bother tbh.

Thats just my opinion so far


----------



## Mega Man

but..... it has the "z" i mean nothing comes after the "z" must have it !


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> but..... it has the "z" i mean nothing comes after the "z" must have it !


I think the Z has digital voltage regulation on the ram and the sound chip is isolated from the rest of the pcb by the led strip supposedly to cut down on Z noise, those are the differences as far afaik.


----------



## Mega Man

the z was redesigned from the bottom up from pcb layout to sound,


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> So I'm curious now. You've had the Crosshair for so long, and now you moved to the Z. Any first impressions?
> 
> 
> 
> Not that much of a difference, Z has more bios options and is the better board but if you already have the CVF then the Z is an upgrade but only just.....basically unless you have the cash to burn then i wouldn't bother tbh.
> 
> Thats just my opinion so far
Click to expand...

This is from Asus: http://rog.asus.com/118772012/crosshair-motherboards/preview-crosshair-v-formula-z/

It's a completely new board but the layout is very familiar, gotta wrap my head around some of the BIOS options though


----------



## Mega Man

i have found a few mistakes, in that IE it states quadfire at 8x each but yea mostly right


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> AI Suite has been known to cause issues and is not recommended.


I just upgraded to the V Formula Z from the M5A97 and I wont ever install AI Suite again.

Btw, We have the same full cover block!! Yayyy, we're block brothers!

Also, hows that XSPC 120 Radiator doing? I need to add a single 120 and Im not sure which one I want to get. Of course, I have to figure this BIOS out first and get this thing benched before I start adding more components.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

My block shipped out today....heres hoping express post means express


----------



## Erick Silver

I have had my CHFV for a while now. still running at stock. I may decide to try a little overclocking on my 1090T this next weekend. We shall see.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> I just upgraded to the V Formula Z from the M5A97 and I wont ever install AI Suite again.
> 
> Btw, We have the same full cover block!! Yayyy, we're block brothers!
> 
> Also, hows that XSPC 120 Radiator doing? I need to add a single 120 and Im not sure which one I want to get. Of course, I have to figure this BIOS out first and get this thing benched before I start adding more components.


Actually the rear rad is a 140 and works great in its location between the CPU and VRM/NB WB.
I can see approx 5 - 6c change under load on VRM when playing with the fan control for the rear exhaust.
More important to me is it allows more options for tubing routing.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> I just upgraded to the V Formula Z from the M5A97 and I wont ever install AI Suite again.
> 
> Btw, We have the same full cover block!! Yayyy, we're block brothers!
> 
> Also, hows that XSPC 120 Radiator doing? I need to add a single 120 and Im not sure which one I want to get. Of course, I have to figure this BIOS out first and get this thing benched before I start adding more components.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the rear rad is a 140 and works great in its location between the CPU and VRM/NB WB.
> I can see approx 5 - 6c change under load on VRM when playing with the fan control for the rear exhaust.
> More important to me is it allows more options for tubing routing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

I seen a review on FrozenCPU for the block and i'm guessing that's yours?

I just couldn't work out what the difference was between this and this


----------



## Mega Man

one has nickel plating the other is solid copper

some people like nickel others dont so it is personal pref,

they dont make an acrylic version ( clear plastic )

but yea some blocks get acrylic ( with / without nickel )

and some gets csq and non csq ( csq is the crop circles and non is flat. )

csq/clean can be done on any of the before mentioned blocks, bast way to see is look up ek 290 blocks on fcpu

http://www.frozencpu.com/search.html?mv_profile=keyword_search&mv_session_id=NNLGV4rf&searchspec=ek+290x&go.x=0&go.y=0


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> one has nickel plating the other is solid copper
> 
> some people like nickel others dont so it is personal pref,
> 
> they dont make an acrylic version ( clear plastic )
> 
> but yea some blocks get acrylic ( with / without nickel )
> 
> and some gets csq and non csq ( csq is the crop circles and non is flat. )
> 
> csq/clean can be done on any of the before mentioned blocks, bast way to see is look up ek 290 blocks on fcpu
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/search.html?mv_profile=keyword_search&mv_session_id=NNLGV4rf&searchspec=ek+290x&go.x=0&go.y=0


Ah, thanks Mega, I thought they only made the Nickel/Acetal block for some reason, it's the only one i've come across tbh.

Good news is it shipped out today and hopefully i'll have it this time next week so i can have a small play around before i take off to Europe.


----------



## Majentrix

Anyone know how low the temps on the NB/MOSFETs on the CHFZ get after installing that EK block? I'm sure it'd vary from loop to loop, but I'm looking for a general idea.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> Anyone know how low the temps on the NB/MOSFETs on the CHFZ get after installing that EK block? I'm sure it'd vary from loop to loop, but I'm looking for a general idea.


I'll let you know in about a weeks time but i think @The Sandman has reported his never get over 60c (Memory might be a bit fuzzy there)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> Anyone know how low the temps on the NB/MOSFETs on the CHFZ get after installing that EK block? I'm sure it'd vary from loop to loop, but I'm looking for a general idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know in about a weeks time but i think @The Sandman has reported his never get over 60c (Memory might be a bit fuzzy there)
Click to expand...

EDIT: Looking through some of his pics i doubt you'd get over 40c on the NB tbh, the block drops those temps like a rock, really looking forward to mine now


----------



## felix

With a 9x120 Rad placed outside and the outer temps being approx 15-16C, i have the following temps while only browsing net :



Note: VRM Probe temp is an extra sensor placed under the EK block, near the 8-pin power plug, it may deviate from real temperature.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> Anyone know how low the temps on the NB/MOSFETs on the CHFZ get after installing that EK block? I'm sure it'd vary from loop to loop, but I'm looking for a general idea.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'll let you know in about a weeks time but i think @The Sandman has reported his never get over 60c (Memory might be a bit fuzzy there)


Here's a 25 hr run Prime95 Blend with the VRM/NB WB. Normally I never see 40c during a stress test.


----------



## Erick Silver

** steals thread control and renames it "[Official] ASUS Crosshair V Formula (990FX) Watercooling Club" **


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> ** steals thread control and renames it "[Official] ASUS Crosshair V Formula (990FX) Watercooling Club" **


Well it looks like I won't be getting my loop together before I leave for Denmark









USPS "express" took 4 days for my block to go from NY to Chicago and now its in Tokyo?!?!

Willing to bet if i ordered it normal post ive have it by now


----------



## Erick Silver

In all fairness there was a super severe storm that pretty much buried northern NY State under like 7-10 feet of snow. In 2 days. Then it got warm and rained and melted a lot of that snow. So between the inability to travel or ship anything out in 8 feet of snow and then the 4 feet of flood waters afterwards from the rain and melted snow, yeah that may have had an impact on your shipping time LOL


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> In all fairness there was a super severe storm that pretty much buried northern NY State under like 7-10 feet of snow. In 2 days. Then it got warm and rained and melted a lot of that snow. So between the inability to travel or ship anything out in 8 feet of snow and then the 4 feet of flood waters afterwards from the rain and melted snow, yeah that may have had an impact on your shipping time LOL


That would explain a bit....was not aware of that, thank you









Still baffled why its in Tokyo though....normally it goes to LA then straight to Sydney....i dunno....either way its on the way here albeit slowly


----------



## Erick Silver

LOL It went from Chicago to NY then back across the country to Japan? Yeah thats a bit dumb.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> LOL It went from Chicago to NY then back across the country to Japan? Yeah thats a bit dumb.


Nah, NY to Chicago then to Japan although my Add2PSU adaptor went from NY to Florida then back to NY so anything is possible


----------



## Gereti

Sadly, i have to run my gpu from pci-e x8 slot


----------



## Sgt Bilko

It has arrived!

Looks like i've got myself something to do tomorrow


----------



## richie_2010

can you flip it over so we can see the other side

i purchased one a while ago and noticed a couple of small holes in one corner


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> can you flip it over so we can see the other side
> 
> i purchased one a while ago and noticed a couple of small holes in one corner


Sure thing, here ya go:

Flash off:


Flash on:


Phone camera so a bit meh


----------



## richie_2010

its ok i cant see it on yours. i just pulled the block out my storage tub and looked for it again, its only one (i thought there was 2) and its near one of the screw threads so its not on the main surface itself.
might been a milling error

on your pic it would be the bottom furthest left where the hole is on mine


----------



## Sgt Bilko

And it's installed!


----------



## agung79

nice.... But still need a fan on that ek wb vrm











n connection with 90 deg fittings..


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> And it's installed!


+1 Big congrats. You must be super excited.

I think you have 2 rads in that loop, yes? Is one blowing into the case and the top one blowing out?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> And it's installed!
> 
> 
> 
> +1 Big congrats. You must be super excited.
> 
> I think you have 2 rads in that loop, yes? Is one blowing into the case and the top one blowing out?
Click to expand...

Thanks Mate









Yep, 1 x 240mm in the front as intake and 1 x 240mm in the top as exhaust


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Anyon no anthing about the Warm boot settings for RAM? I know by default its enabled but is there a severe downside to disabling it? Im asking because I think my Q Code "40" is confusing my shutdown with sleep and any leftover info hanging around after shutdown may be the culprit.


----------



## sgtgates

Hey guys, posted over in the vishera thread, know most of you are over there too but just in case!

Looking to sell mobo, cpu and ek vrm block together to anyone interested!

Let me know fi you have any questions, happy holidays

-Sgtgates









http://www.overclock.net/t/1530803/asus-crosshair-v-formula-z-am3-amd-990fx-with-ek-mobo-block-and-8350-vishera-combo


----------



## ihatelolcats

is it possible to use the rog connect port as regular usb?


----------



## Mega Man

yes it is only rog connect when used with that cable another pc and the rog program


----------



## gr8sho

There may be a switch on the board or a setting in BIOS to control the function.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> There may be a switch on the board or a setting in BIOS to control the function.


From what i recall i think you can disable connect and use it as a normal USB port but that's really a distant memory atm


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> There may be a switch on the board or a setting in BIOS to control the function.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> From what i recall i think you can disable connect and use it as a normal USB port but that's really a distant memory atm


Advanced tab > Rog Connect > Enable/Disable
page 3-29 of the "Z" manual

Quick simple multiplier only OC on Black Friday gift to myself (not optimized at all) using CPU VIN for a starting point.
5016MHz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







5116MHz (multiplier only)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







5109MHz (268 x 19)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Let the games begin!
Thinking of letting my 4822MHz (bought day of release in the tin) 8350 go.

Sgt Bilko, how do these look compared to your chip?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> There may be a switch on the board or a setting in BIOS to control the function.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> From what i recall i think you can disable connect and use it as a normal USB port but that's really a distant memory atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Advanced tab > Rog Connect > Enable/Disable
> page 3-29 of the "Z" manual
> 
> Quick simple multiplier only OC on Black Friday gift to myself (not optimized at all) using CPU VIN for a starting point.
> 5016MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5116MHz (multiplier only)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5109MHz (268 x 19)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the games begin!
> Thinking of letting my 4822MHz (bought day of release in the tin) 8350 go.
> 
> Sgt Bilko, how do these look compared to your chip?
Click to expand...

Looks pretty good man, I'm not on my Main Rig till mid Jan, using my "Away from Home Rig" atm but that looks like it runs cooler than mine on the CPU, i like the 8.192v max Vcore though









mine is 1.488v VID and i can get 5.0 stable with 1.47v but not on Very High.....only got my loop up and running about 3 days before i took off so not alot of time to mess about


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quick simple multiplier only OC on Black Friday gift to myself (not optimized at all) using CPU VIN for a starting point.
> 5016MHz


I had to read this a few times to realize you "upgraded" to a 9590. So the new chip is worth 300MHz more for you? To clarify my question, all things being equal, the new chip allows you 300MHz more headroom.

Also, it looks like you were never able to solve the 300MHz FSB base frequency problem?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I had to read this a few times to realize you "upgraded" to a 9590. So the new chip is worth 300MHz more for you? To clarify my question, all things being equal, the new chip allows you 300MHz more headroom.
> 
> Also, it looks like you were never able to solve the 300MHz FSB base frequency problem?


I wondered how long it would take you notice lol.
Too soon to call it an "upgrade" but at least it's something different to play with. I got very board after 2 years on the 8350









If it won't clock higher and maintain stability than hell no it will be a waist of cash but these snips are at stock VID and most all the DIGI II is still on default. It didn't take much at all (just 2 bumps of Vcore) to get a 5109 just somewhat stable. I was only looking for a half way stable starting point to base from.

While the performance difference between the 5109MHz on this chip and my 4822MHz on my 8350 is noticeable I've found that 5.2xx (Vcore 1.53 give or take) offers an even more noticeable (snappy) improvement in everyday activity. Way more than I ever felt with the 8350 at any clock. Haven't had any time to pursue this adventure yet but it looks very promising. Temps are real nice too. Would seem to be lots of headroom yet but we know how these chips can be.

The way I see it is, if I sooth/massage/caress this chip the same way as the 8350 than 5.3 to 5.4 is looking very doable.

Haven't played at 300MHz yet but did flash bios from 1503 (for the 8350) to latest 2101(yes it helps) Didn't want to get too side tracked right off the get go till after finding something nice and stable.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I wondered how long it would take you notice lol.
> Too soon to call it an "upgrade" but at least it's something different to play with. I got very board after 2 years on the 8350


Black Friday was eons ago. Geesh!









Very interesting post. In a way this shouldn't be earth shattering news unless AMD was standing still. Fab and yield improvements in 2 years (from our first production run parts) should be normal, even though the chip's logic design didn't change.

And yes, I know how finicky you were just to claim 4.8GHz on the 8350, so the initial 300MHz increase wouldn't have been a fair apples to apples comparison.

Since you're in there playing around, if you do manage to get the 300MHz FSB working, I'd like to know if the IMC on your chip is strong enough to run the NB at 2700MHz or higher. This would be a big deal (to me).


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Im switchn to devils canyon. The 8350 i have is degraded. Use to do 5ghz. Now can hardly get to 4.9 with 2100mhz ram.


----------



## richie_2010

i have had a strange idea about modding a khuler 650 to a crosshair v vrm block.
i know the pump is attached to the rad which is tons easier so all i would need to do is cut the hose at the rad end being careful of the barbs and replace the tubing with replacements.

i have a few questions regarding this though
1: what tubing dimensions would fit on the barbs i have compression fittings with the vrm block but these are 10-13mm
2: would standard distilled water be ok to refill with
3: do you think its possible


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Im switchn to devils canyon. The 8350 i have is degraded. Use to do 5ghz. Now can hardly get to 4.9 with 2100mhz ram.


Clean your radiator


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Clean your radiator


Its clean, temps arnt a problem


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Clean your radiator
> 
> 
> 
> Its clean, temps arnt a problem
Click to expand...

You musta been beating that chip like a red headed stepchild for it to degrade, haven't seen any sign of it with mine.

I've got a 4790K , what's the reason you are thinking about switching ?


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You musta been beating that chip like a red headed stepchild for it to degrade, haven't seen any sign of it with mine.
> 
> I've got a 4790K , what's the reason you are thinking about switching ?


I beat the crap outa this chip.. It as great till i blew up my old mobo doing this to it alot!. http://valid.canardpc.com/2841226

Im switching cause im bored with it. Want something thats new and something that is FAST. This thing did good for the past few years. But its time.


----------



## Black Flag

I want to change the ROG boot logo. How should I do that?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You musta been beating that chip like a red headed stepchild for it to degrade, haven't seen any sign of it with mine.
> 
> I've got a 4790K , what's the reason you are thinking about switching ?
> 
> 
> 
> I beat the crap outa this chip.. It as great till i blew up my old mobo doing this to it alot!. http://valid.canardpc.com/2841226
> 
> Im switching cause im bored with it. Want something thats new and something that is FAST. This thing did good for the past few years. But its time.
Click to expand...

I know what you mean about being bored, and wanting something new.

Day to day stuff , you probably won't see much of a difference if you old rig was tuned up nicely and you gave it a fresh OS etc.

Most benches will be better, but with the exception of a ARMA or FSX and dwindling number of others, the framerates for gaming at 1080 + will be high enough on both platforms that the difference isn't noticeable. The problems that plagued p67 and Z68 platforms seem to have been addressed ( mostly usb connetion wonkiness and input lag).

Not much headroom on my 4790k as far as OC ing goes, I have to add voltage to go anywhere at all. On stock cooling at stock speeds my particular chip will overheat quickly in things like XTU bench . However there are lots of settings to play with if you like to tinker around on the DC platform.

I'm still on the fence as to what my daily driver is going to be. I've had the 4790k for around a month now, but I still spend most of my time on the 8350 rig. The Vishera does well enough that there isn't a great incentive to replace it as the one sitting on my desk.

If it wasn't so pricey I'd give the 8 core Intel a try. Is that what you have in mind?


----------



## ihatelolcats

electricity is really high where i live so im trying to get sleep working. my pc wont come back from sleep on 1703 bios. is there a good working one i should use?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> electricity is really high where i live so im trying to get sleep working. my pc wont come back from sleep on 1703 bios. is there a good working one i should use?


From what I've learned/experienced with "my" system it depends on the OC as to whether sleep works or not.
Up to 235 -240 ref clock and sleep works fine. Much above that than it doesn't wake up as you mentioned.

I also loose C&Q after approx 270Mhz ref clock and neither of these is helped by any of the bios versions in my case.
This is holding true for both a 8350 and 9590.


----------



## zila

I have found that on my CHVFZ sleep is broken on bios's after 1503. I've used all of them after 1503 and sleep just doesn't work. I've gone back to 1503 and it works fine for me again.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> electricity is really high where i live so im trying to get sleep working. my pc wont come back from sleep on 1703 bios. is there a good working one i should use?
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've learned/experienced with "my" system it depends on the OC as to whether sleep works or not.
> Up to 235 -240 ref clock and sleep works fine. Much above that than it doesn't wake up as you mentioned.
> 
> I also loose C&Q after approx 270Mhz ref clock and neither of these is helped by any of the bios versions in my case.
> This is holding true for both a 8350 and 9590.
Click to expand...

that's interesting, i remember the same issue with CnQ. but my bclock is stock 200. any way of controlling which sleep states are available with this board?

edit: i'll try 1503


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> I have found that on my CHVFZ sleep is broken on bios's after 1503. I've used all of them after 1503 and sleep just doesn't work. I've gone back to 1503 and it works fine for me again.


Same.


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> electricity is really high where i live so im trying to get sleep working. my pc wont come back from sleep on 1703 bios. is there a good working one i should use?


I find 1503 was the last BIOS that would allow wake from sleep with memory running at rated 2400MHz. I would have to scale back on speed or retrograde BIOS. I found the solution on the Asus ROG forums.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> that's interesting, i remember the same issue with CnQ. but my bclock is stock 200. any way of controlling which sleep states are available with this board?
> 
> edit: i'll try 1503


I also experience the same problem of not being able to wake up the machine. Keep in mind the other folks are talking about their Z boards and the 1503 BIOS will likely not apply to us.


----------



## agung79

Mine can back from sleep, i just try that... With power opt at high performance n other cnq disable apm disable all for oc @ 5ghz daily.... Aftre click sleep all shutdown except mobo red led... and just press spacebar and all wake up properly...
Edit... With 2400 set ram or 2133 or 1600 all oke... Not just space bar all key can wake up... 2400 at auto 11-13-13-35-48 but prime faild... Only 1600 prime can. Stock ram just 4x4 vegeance cheap 1600 ddr3


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Mine can back from sleep, i just try that... With power opt at high performance n other cnq disable apm disable all for oc @ 5ghz daily.... Aftre click sleep all shutdown except mobo red led... and just press spacebar and all wake up properly...
> Edit... With 2400 set ram or 2133 or 1600 all oke... Not just space bar all key can wake up... 2400 at auto 11-13-13-35-48 but prime faild... Only 1600 prime can. Stock ram just 4x4 vegeance cheap 1600 ddr3


Thank you.


----------



## AdmiralAwesome

Just got this board to handle my FX-9590 after my gigabyte 990FXA UD3 blew from using it. Unfortunately I think I got a faulty board. Left me pretty depressed, usually I don't mind trouble shooting stuff, but after a day at work I don't want to come home from troubleshooting pc's to have to troubleshoot another one.

I got the FF code on the board after putting it together, which some googling told me is a famous "generic fault found" error but by now I've tried everything. I got a new psu too, so that may have been the problem, but I tried my old, just fine psu, I changed the cpu with my FX 6100, and took out all ram and cards and what not. I pretty much have nothing left to do but RMA it...

Well from what I could see of the board, it seemed cool at least. Now I just need to get one that works properly lol


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdmiralAwesome*
> 
> Just got this board to handle my FX-9590 after my gigabyte 990FXA UD3 blew from using it. Unfortunately I think I got a faulty board. Left me pretty depressed, usually I don't mind trouble shooting stuff, but after a day at work I don't want to come home from troubleshooting pc's to have to troubleshoot another one.
> 
> I got the FF code on the board after putting it together, which some googling told me is a famous "generic fault found" error but by now I've tried everything. I got a new psu too, so that may have been the problem, but I tried my old, just fine psu, I changed the cpu with my FX 6100, and took out all ram and cards and what not. I pretty much have nothing left to do but RMA it...
> 
> Well from what I could see of the board, it seemed cool at least. Now I just need to get one that works properly lol


dude... dont throw it away...

just turn on the psu (it should have a master switch), and unplug the 24pin plug from the motherboard... and with the master switch on (on the psu) plug the 24pin plug again... do it 2 or 3 times and turn on your rig


----------



## AdmiralAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> dude... dont throw it away...
> 
> just turn on the psu (it should have a master switch), and unplug the 24pin plug from the motherboard... and with the master switch on (on the psu) plug the 24pin plug again... do it 2 or 3 times and turn on your rig


I'm not throwing it away, I'm RMAing it to get a replacement. Can I have some sort of link to some info on this method? No offense but I really don't want to do something like that, with possibility of doing more damage to the board and/or killing the warranty agreement, just because a single guy told me to on a forum...


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdmiralAwesome*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> dude... dont throw it away...
> 
> just turn on the psu (it should have a master switch), and unplug the 24pin plug from the motherboard... and with the master switch on (on the psu) plug the 24pin plug again... do it 2 or 3 times and turn on your rig
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not throwing it away, I'm RMAing it to get a replacement. Can I have some sort of link to some info on this method? No offense but I really don't want to do something like that, with possibility of doing more damage to the board and/or killing the warranty agreement, just because a single guy told me to on a forum...
Click to expand...

its just unplugging power cords lol. relax


----------



## AdmiralAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> its just unplugging power cords lol. relax


while power is being fed, pins bent or some other misstep can cause some bad reactions by the board. It the end it's a matter of safety.

However, in the end I did it anyway, just because I hate the idea of waiting for an RMA, it didn't work, and I was able to box it and arrive at the UPS store before it closed anyway, so no harm no foul.


----------



## Majentrix

BIOS won't let me go into Windows without having a fan plugged into the CPU_FAN connecter, is there any way to get around this?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> BIOS won't let me go into Windows without having a fan plugged into the CPU_FAN connecter, is there any way to get around this?


 pi

Chose ignore under the monitor tab in bios


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> BIOS won't let me go into Windows without having a fan plugged into the CPU_FAN connecter, is there any way to get around this?


Page 3-32 in the manual,
I believe if you enter bios and go to Monitor tab > Fan Speed Monitor > CPU > "Ignore" should handle it.


----------



## Majentrix

Thanks for the help. Guess I should read my manual more thoroughly next time.


----------



## Poisoner

What are the proper labels for this motherboard with hardware info64?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> What are the proper labels for this motherboard with hardware info64?


Under the "AMD FX9590" (8350) header
CPU 0 = CPU Core Temp

Under the "ASUS ROG" header
T0 = CPU Socket Temp
T1 = SB Temp
T2 = NB Temp
T3 = Mainboard Temp

VIN0 = Vcore
CPU/NB = CPU/NB Voltage
NB Core = Actual North Bridge Voltage
HT = HT Voltage
SB Core = SB Voltage
VIN3 = CPU VDDA Voltage
DRAM = Dram Voltage

OPT1, OPT2, OPT3 = The three mobo Opt Temp headers

Make it pretty now











Sure wish we could sticky this!


----------



## Chris635

Does anybody run llc on extreme on the formula z? I was thinking about switching from ultra high to extreme to run lower vcore for normal usage. Bad move?


----------



## Mega Man

yes

extreme is for l2n and your temps will skyrocket !

i would recommend you look into LLC what it is and how it works, why it is there and why you WANT voltage droop

even intel LLC documents !~


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes
> 
> extreme is for l2n and your temps will skyrocket !
> 
> i would recommend you look into LLC what it is and how it works, why it is there and why you WANT voltage droop
> 
> even intel LLC documents !~


So i should allow some droop?


----------



## Johan45

Yes and if you're looking to run lower volts when surfing etc.. set the OC up using offsets for CPU and CPU_NB volts then turn the green stuff back on with C&Q. This will allow you PC to cycle up and down depending on load. Surfing you'd be down around 1.5G and less than 1v


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes
> 
> extreme is for l2n and your temps will skyrocket !
> 
> i would recommend you look into LLC what it is and how it works, why it is there and why you WANT voltage droop
> 
> even intel LLC documents !~


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes and if you're looking to run lower volts when surfing etc.. set the OC up using offsets for CPU and CPU_NB volts then turn the green stuff back on with C&Q. This will allow you PC to cycle up and down depending on load. Surfing you'd be down around 1.5G and less than 1v


I am currently running at 4.96 ghz. It needs 1.56v to be stable. I am starting to allow vdroop by using high llc verses ultra high( ultra high I had a slight vboost). To get the necessary voltage with vdroop I need 1.6v+. Would this be okay? It seems like a big difference.


----------



## Mega Man

if you can cool it you can clock it [email protected]


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black Flag*
> 
> I want to change the ROG boot logo. How should I do that?


If no one didnt ansvered yeat:
- you download bios version what you want use from asus site
-you download the tool from asus site
-you open probram, and read help stuff, and do everything like they say

i use this picture myself on my boot logo


----------



## RaspyMcNasty

So I replaced my old computer (which had this mobo and fx 8120) but while replacing the heatsink fan it pulled the cpu right out the socket, and now when i stick it in the mobo lights up, fans spin up, but nothing posts. Im guessing the CPU is done becasue it had bent pins which i bent back into place and now it wont work.

*So my question is, what cpu can i replace it with that will be supported by this motherboard?*

i was looking at the 6300, my sister does simple day to day tasks but i feel so sad putting in a cheaper cpu in this machine since it was my baby and the mobo is so beautiful...
any suggestions? (im trying to keep it under $130, i spent too much on my newest build)


----------



## Johan45

You might want to do a double check on the CPU. Unless a pin is actually missing it should still work. I've found a credit card works wonders on them.
As for a replacement with the 6300 is a fine CPU for what she's doing. The 6350 is a bit more and a higher clock if you just run stock. Both the 6 cores would be easier to clock up with less cooling just because of the lower heat output. Then you have the 8320 which is about $20 more than your budget. That's about as good as you'll find.


----------



## AdmiralAwesome

urgh, DOA's are worse than I thought. I now understand why people give very low ratings when they get DOA's. I have newegg premium and what should have been a 3 day shipping, is now over 2 weeks due to the RMA process. Not having a computer for so long is pretty terrible.

Well any tips for this board while I wait? I'm planning to use it with my FX 9590 and the cooling system that came with the FX 9590 bundle. My last board blew due to lack of efficiency in cooling on the VRM, hoping this board can handle it a little better.


----------



## str8wick3d

Can anyone confirm the non Z version can support FX9590?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *str8wick3d*
> 
> Can anyone confirm the non Z version can support FX9590?


Yes it can! Starting with BIOS Version 0813 - dated 10/7/2011...

http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULA/HelpDesk_Download/
Under the drivers section - pick your OS and look under BIOS...









Mike


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *str8wick3d*
> 
> Can anyone confirm the non Z version can support FX9590?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it can! Starting with BIOS Version 0813 - dated 10/7/2011...
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULA/HelpDesk_Download/
> Under the drivers section - pick your OS and look under BIOS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

Afaik the non Z was never officially supported, the 9590 works, runs and overclocks fine but was never on the official support list for it.

EDIT: FSU score with the 9590 on the CVF non Z http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3129877


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Afaik the non Z was never officially supported, the 9590 works, runs and overclocks fine but was never on the official support list for it.
> 
> EDIT: FSU score with the 9590 on the CVF non Z http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3129877


I just answered whether it would work or not and BIOS 0183 made that possible. I didn't know we needed it to be official or not.... never claimed it was...

That's a very nice 3DMARK Score!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Afaik the non Z was never officially supported, the 9590 works, runs and overclocks fine but was never on the official support list for it.
> 
> EDIT: FSU score with the 9590 on the CVF non Z http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3129877
> 
> 
> 
> I just answered whether it would work or not and BIOS 0183 made that possible. I didn't know we needed it to be official or not.... never claimed it was...
> 
> That's a very nice 3DMARK Score!
Click to expand...

It's ok, i probably read into it a bit much when he said "support".

And thanks, that was a placeholder till i got the formula z in and running nice :http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3232933

Wish i could have gone higher but thats all the 295x2 would give me


----------



## gr8sho

Although not an entirely precise analogy, one can think of the CPU question similar to the DRAM situation as the product marketing material doesn't specifically say that 2400MHz memory is supported, but many of us use it and BIOS mostly works.


----------



## AdmiralAwesome

I'm a bit baffled on what's going on here. I bought this board, and I thought it came Dead on Arrival. I troubleshooted it for 3 days, trying to hook it up as simple as possible, changing parts and stuff, and I would only get the FF error code on it's digital output. It wouldn't post or anything. After a very long RMA session, I finally have another board, and I'm still getting this damned FF code. I'm no expert, but this isn't putting together my first board either, and it's entirely possible that I was the unlucky guy who received two bad boards in a row. I was wondering if anyone who knew quite a bit more about this board could help me to identify what's going on here.


----------



## Johan45

Two things I would check are the PSU and the CPU for bent pins. If you have another PSU, give it a try. Check the pins on your CPU for any damage and possibly try another CPU if you have one that'll fit the socket. Also double check the 24+8 pin ATX connectors.
If none of that works then the board is likely toast but why 2? Is that an old PSU?


----------



## AdmiralAwesome

It's a brand new PSU that I bought along with the first board, an EVGA 750. I also tried my Corsair 650W to the same error. I have two cpu's and this time I tried changing RAM which I didn't have any extra sticks with the first board, but still getting the error.


----------



## Johan45

FF code is the board not seeing the CPU. So if you tried a "known working" CPU and still the same error it's possible you have another bad board. Make sure you pull it out of the case and try it on a table with the minimum connections first and make sure you haven't tightened down the cooler too much. This can bend the board.
Is this a CHV or a CHV-z and have you tried leaving the battery out overnight?


----------



## AdmiralAwesome

They should be working, the 9590 could possibly have been damaged when my other board died, but I don't see how my 6100 stopped working. I have no way to test them as I don't have another board to put them in and boot it up.

What would be a good thing to try in this situation? Should I run to a computer store and see if I can buy some CPU really quickly, just to see if it works, and return it afterwards?


----------



## Johan45

Is it the CHV-z? Or CHV? Either way the CHV won't take the bulldozer or piledriver without a bios update. Other than that let it sit overnight without the battery in and completely removed from power if that doesn't work it's probably your board. You could take the CPU and board to a shop and have them tested but I think that might be a waste of your money.
I'm wondering if that PSU was damaged by the other board blowing or possibly caused the original board to fail. It is possible that the PSU itself is causing the problems. You might want to check it out before you hook it up to another board. Do any fans etc spin up when you turn the power on?


----------



## zila

Oh man, that's not a good sign at all. FF code is the code I got when my AsRock Extreme9 died and took the processor with it.

You might want to try these steps and see if it gets you anywhere: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52494-Asus-Crosshair-V-Formula-Z-FF-error-DRAM-light

Edit: also check the pins on the processor to make sure you don't have bent ones.

Edit II: I've also seen this on boards with a bad bios flash or a bad bios chip. I also fixed one that had that error code and it turned out to be a bad stick of ram.

Just going through my notes here to see if I can toss out ideas for you to check out.


----------



## AdmiralAwesome

I don't think it's a power issue at all to be honest. It's true that my other PSU could've been damaged, and the new one could just not be working, but they both light up the board completely, all fans turn on (even GPU when I have it in) and I went as far as connecting the Case's front USB3 ports and plugging my phone to those USB ports, and it starts charging. Hard drive spins, and everything electric wise seems fine.


----------



## Johan45

I was going to suggest a direct flash of the bios to see if that helps. There's instruction in the manual but it's fairly easy and the CPU doesn't have to be working to get it done. You need a flash drive formatted to fat32, a bios file renamed to C5FZ.cap IIRC. Put it in the appropriate USB and hold the bios button on the back panel. When the light start flashing it's working. Wait till it stops and try the CPU again.


----------



## AdmiralAwesome

I actually tried that a few hours ago as a last desperate attempt, and seems nothing changed... I went to best buy, and apparently they don't even carry computer compenents, they had like 3 different sticks of ram, a psu and a video card, so I couldn't replace the CPU. Maybe I'll buy some cheap one on newegg


----------



## Blue Dragon

have you seen this one? http://www.overclock.net/t/1185635/how-to-fix-your-computer-that-wont-post-or-has-an-ff-error-code


----------



## AdmiralAwesome

It was the cpu after all.. BOTH of them, I'm pretty ticked off that they both happen to be dead. The one that blew my other motherboard makes sense, but I dunno how the other one ended up dead, was working fine. My brother doesn't use his desktop, so he let me borrow it, and his Athlon x4 640 worked fine in it. Guess I have to do some shopping again... I'm not 100% sure if I want to spend the money on another FX 9590... but the 9590 is the exact reason I got this board @[email protected]


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdmiralAwesome*
> 
> It was the cpu after all.. BOTH of them, I'm pretty ticked off that they both happen to be dead. The one that blew my other motherboard makes sense, but I dunno how the other one ended up dead, was working fine. My brother doesn't use his desktop, so he let me borrow it, and his Athlon x4 640 worked fine in it. Guess I have to do some shopping again... I'm not 100% sure if I want to spend the money on another FX 9590... but the 9590 is the exact reason I got this board @[email protected]


Send the 9590 back to AMD, they might replace it for you


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I was going to suggest a direct flash of the bios to see if that helps. There's instruction in the manual but it's fairly easy and the CPU doesn't have to be working to get it done. You need a flash drive formatted to fat32, a bios file renamed to C5FZ.cap IIRC. Put it in the appropriate USB and hold the bios button on the back panel. When the light start flashing it's working. Wait till it stops and try the CPU again.


agreed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdmiralAwesome*
> 
> I actually tried that a few hours ago as a last desperate attempt, and seems nothing changed... I went to best buy, and apparently they don't even carry computer compenents, they had like 3 different sticks of ram, a psu and a video card, so I couldn't replace the CPU. Maybe I'll buy some cheap one on newegg


are you sure you renamed it properly ??

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdmiralAwesome*
> 
> It was the cpu after all.. BOTH of them, I'm pretty ticked off that they both happen to be dead. The one that blew my other motherboard makes sense, but I dunno how the other one ended up dead, was working fine. My brother doesn't use his desktop, so he let me borrow it, and his Athlon x4 640 worked fine in it. Guess I have to do some shopping again... I'm not 100% sure if I want to spend the money on another FX 9590... but the 9590 is the exact reason I got this board @[email protected]


i would bet you need a bios update, try updating to newest and retest !


----------



## AdmiralAwesome

I followed exactly as it says in the manually, the thing stayed blinking for like 2 whole minutes so I'm pretty sure it installed fine, I can probably check in the bios now to see what version it has. I stuck the CPU in the other computer and it wouldn't boot. As for replacing it, I wonder, since it's several months old, but I guess it never hurts to try.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdmiralAwesome*
> 
> I followed exactly as it says in the manually, the thing stayed blinking for like 2 whole minutes so I'm pretty sure it installed fine, I can probably check in the bios now to see what version it has. I stuck the CPU in the other computer and it wouldn't boot. As for replacing it, I wonder, since it's several months old, but I guess it never hurts to try.


If you still have the X640 in your board I would do as mega suggested and update the bios again. It is odd that 2 CPU won't work in a "working" board. Then I would send them both back to AMD starting with the 9590. They're pretty good with RMAs. I've had a board take out a processor and they did replace it, I just played dumb.


----------



## The Sandman

No posts for 2 weeks now? Thought I'd throw this in just for giggles.


----------



## Johan45

Nice, looks like the WB is doing a great job Sandman


----------



## Majentrix

It does a great job for everyone








Though I wish EK released a plexi version


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> No posts for 2 weeks now? Thought I'd throw this in just for giggles.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Nice, looks like the WB is doing a great job Sandman


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> 
> 
> It does a great job for everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I wish EK released a plexi version


Yep, loving mine.....no more fans cable tied to the heatsink


----------



## zila

I have got to get me one of those!


----------



## agung79

For me... Still need a fan on that vrm wb... To cool that inductors n caps....


----------



## Mega Man

They generally do not need cooled


----------



## zila

@Mega Man, You don't think it's necessary at all to put a water block on there? My NB is hitting 70°C. I wanted to see if I could drop that number. What do you think Mega?

Edit: I have never taken the heat sink off to re-apply thermal paste to the NB. I am considering it though.


----------



## Mega Man

Do they need a water block. No.

Do they need SOME TYPE of active cooling yes.

Which is up to you.
That post though was referring to " inductors and caps ( capacitors ) "which don't generate enough heat to worry about. And the little heat it does generally is dissipated through everything it touches without issue ( ie I can touch mine even at 1.6ish vcore during prime)


----------



## zila

Okay, gotcha. Thank you for clearing that up for me. It does cool it down a bit. That water block on there does look nice though.


----------



## pshootr

Which bios is best for overclocking on the CHVZ, should I grab the latest or an earlier version?

Thanks


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Which bios is best for overclocking on the CHVZ, should I grab the latest or an earlier version?
> 
> Thanks


I had better luck running the 1503 bios with my 8350 but currently run the 2101with a 9590.
The earlier bios seem to have fewer issues with sleep mode but this is not effecting everyone the same way.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I had better luck running the 1503 bios with my 8350 but currently run the 2101with a 9590.
> The earlier bios seem to have fewer issues with sleep mode but this is not effecting everyone the same way.


Ok, thank you for the reply. If I have any issues with 2101, then I can just flash again to an earlier version rite?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Ok, thank you for the reply. If I have any issues with 2101, then I can just flash again to an earlier version rite?


Correct!


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Correct!


Thanks again. Someone had warned me about sometimes not being able to flash back in some cases, so I wanted to play it safe and ask people who have used this board.


----------



## sgtgates

How's everyone doing! Love to see it alive and well. Still have my z 8350 w/ ek block in garage had a buddy going to buy it so i took it off the marketplace but he backed out, deciding to re post or keep!. Also if anyone needs 7970's I got 2 for sale up there. Her in her glory before disassemble. See more people are picking up the ek block now to push, I like it!


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> They generally do not need cooled


Thats right... But with that fan... I can make my socket to 75cdeg... From 80cdeg... Prime with 1.525vcore...
Maybe i have not good 9370chip... Need 140xt 360xt 360pe 360xtx 420xt... Now... close case and 35Cdeg ambient... @5ghz with no worry anymore about max temp... Never reach 65cdeg core temp daily gaming....

Make me smile... First time try to oc 9370... With only one rad 350xt... No no no...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Correct!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again. Someone had warned me about sometimes not being able to flash back in some cases, so I wanted to play it safe and ask people who have used this board.
Click to expand...

You have to use the direct flash method. You need a USB formatted to FAT32 and the BIOS file renamed to CH5Z.ROM IIRC. Put it in the proper USB slot and then hold the BIOS reset button down on the back panel until a light on the board starts to flash. When it quits you're done with your new BIOS installed. It's all outlined in the manual.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You have to use the direct flash method. You need a USB formatted to FAT32 and the BIOS file renamed to CH5Z.ROM IIRC. Put it in the proper USB slot and then hold the BIOS reset button down on the back panel until a light on the board starts to flash. When it quits you're done with your new BIOS installed. It's all outlined in the manual.


I've haven't tried that method yet. Doh
I've had success with a FAT32 drive, unzip file and just used EZ flash 2, didn't even rename file and it worked just fine. That was going both up or down with version.
Just be sure to use a USB 2.0 port as the USB 3.0 doesn't load till you're into windows.
I'll try it next time I need to flash


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You have to use the direct flash method. You need a USB formatted to FAT32 and the BIOS file renamed to CH5Z.ROM IIRC. Put it in the proper USB slot and then hold the BIOS reset button down on the back panel until a light on the board starts to flash. When it quits you're done with your new BIOS installed. It's all outlined in the manual.


I used this method per instructions from the manual, and it worked like a charm. Thanks a lot for the post though


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You have to use the direct flash method. You need a USB formatted to FAT32 and the BIOS file renamed to CH5Z.ROM IIRC. Put it in the proper USB slot and then hold the BIOS reset button down on the back panel until a light on the board starts to flash. When it quits you're done with your new BIOS installed. It's all outlined in the manual.
> 
> 
> 
> I've haven't tried that method yet. Doh
> I've had success with a FAT32 drive, unzip file and just used EZ flash 2, didn't even rename file and it worked just fine. That was going both up or down with version.
> Just be sure to use a USB 2.0 port as the USB 3.0 doesn't load till you're into windows.
> I'll try it next time I need to flash
Click to expand...

It's one great feature I love about ASUS boards. When things get really monkeyed up in the bios this will usually fix it even when you can't boot to bios. Most people don't need it but it's a good thing to know how to do. I couldn't remember if the CHV would let you flash backwards or not. A lot of boards won't.
@pshooter
Glad it worked for you, it's actually quite easy and IMO safer since it doesn't use any hardware in the system, less chance of glitching.


----------



## pendrago

Hi there.
Having Asus Sabertooth 1.0 for a quite long time I was starting to consider if I should move forward and buy something "new".
Comparing two of motherboards from ASUS - Crosshair V Formula Z (990FX)

http://www.asus.com/ie/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULAZ/specifications/

and ASUS Sabertooth R 2.0

http://www.asus.com/ie/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_990FX_R20/

I have found out that they are more less the same.

I think CrosshairZ has better audio system but apart from that ...?

Is there anything better in this board CHZ that makes it worth buying?

I couldn't find any information that it supports PCIE 3.0 but I recall someone mentioned on this forum that Asus Sabertooth R. 2.0 supports it.

Which of those two boards you would buy or is there any sense in buying it. (990FX is somewhat old as I recall).
Does Crosshair Z supporst *CPU NB V* monitoring in an OS? -- it is and was major problem for me overclocking my CPU without knowing what *CPU NB V* is.

1 more thing.

I have compared two of CPUs - FX 8350 and FX 9590 and once again I couldn't find any major differnences.
Technology is the same - they just come with factory overclocking to 4.7 GHz (I mean FX 9590).
Maybe they operate with different voltages? ohhh! and wattage - 220 W ???

Do all motherboards like Crosshair Z and Sabertooth R 2.0 that I can buy ATM come with full support (BIOS rev.) for FX 9590?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pendrago*
> 
> Hi there.
> Having Asus Sabertooth 1.0 for a quite long time I was starting to consider if I should move forward and buy something "new".
> Comparing two of motherboards from ASUS - Crosshair V Formula Z (990FX)


The only reason I could see you upgrading to the CHV-z is for benching or LN2. The Sabertooth is a great board and still capable of running an FX chip well into the +5GHz range with the proper cooling. I have the R2.0 but from what I understand there aren't too many differences. Just my two cents any way. Don't get me wrong the CHV-z is a great board with a ton of options but most aren't necessary for every day computing.
EDIT: The CHV-z doesn't have PCIe3.0 support. The sabertooth r3.0 did but there were so many problems with that board they pulled it from the shelves.
The 8350 and 9590/ 8370/ 8320 etc... are all the same die just different binning for specific characteristics. Most of the new 8 core CPUs overclock quite well with lower voltages than their predecessors.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The only reason I could see you upgrading to the CHV-z is for benching or LN2. The Sabertooth is a great board and still capable of running an FX chip well into the +5GHz range with the proper cooling. I have the R2.0 but from what I understand there aren't too many differences. Just my two cents any way. Don't get me wrong the CHV-z is a great board with a ton of options but most aren't necessary for every day computing.


But I they come with a new BIOS version which probably give them more stability during overclocking. The latest version of my BIOS (for Sabertooth 1.0) is 1604 and is dated to 16/10/2012 (so quite outdated).

Do you know if this version of BIOS supports FX 9590 CPU?

Quote:


> EDIT: The CHV-z doesn't have PCIe3.0 support. The sabertooth r3.0 did but there were so many problems with that board they pulled it from the shelves.
> The 8350 and 9590/ 8370/ 8320 etc... are all the same die just different binning for specific characteristics. Most of the new 8 core CPUs overclock quite well with lower voltages than their predecessors.


Right. I remember now that there were some problems with R. 3.0 mobo and its support for PCIE 3.0 :/ It sad because I got a card that could use this feature and I can't.

I've just bought a few compression fittings from EKWB and some more of their stuff but I have forgot that they made this http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/motherboard-blocks/full-board-blocks/amd-990fx-chipset/ek-fb-asus-c5f-z-acetal-nickel.html









Thought to myself that I could upgrade a little bit of my rig (bought a new case, 2 extra SSD and new PSU) and purchase new board with FX-8350 CPU. Unfortunately EKWB doesn't make full cover blocks for Northbridge and MOSFETS ... I mean it does but not for Sabertooth R 1.0








I don't know if it's worth to buy now CHV-z and FX-8350 (or FX 9590) and watercool them properly - with this fullblock cover.
Now when I have finally watercooled my GPU it is so ... quiet suddenly


----------



## Johan45

I don't know from experience with the Saber R1 but I do know that all bios that support FX on CHV-z will support the 9590 so I would assume the same for your board. To be honest You'd be further ahead with an 8350 or 8370 and save the premium they ask for the 9590. As for PCIe3 it really doesn't make that much difference in real life you won't see it. If you really want the CHV-z then go ahead and get it, it's a real solid board. I just don't think it's necessary in your situation. Any new CPU that comes from AMD isn't going to work in the AM3+ board so it won't be "future proofing" They do make blocks that would work on your Sabo but they're just generic VRM blocks not tailored to the board.


----------



## pshootr

Is it ok to control 3 pin fans from the 4 pin PWM headers on the CHVFZ, or is it going to present issues? I am looking at these fans http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709023.

I have a fan hub, but all of its headers are already in use. I could get splitters for it, but don't want to if I can just use 3 pin fans on the MB 4 pin headers for the extra fans, and still control them. I don't know if the PWM headers on the board can use voltage to control 3 pin fans or not.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Is it ok to control 3 pin fans from the 4 pin PWM headers on the CHVFZ, or is it going to present issues? I am looking at these fans http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709023.
> 
> I have a fan hub, but all of its headers are already in use. I could get splitters for it, but don't want to if I can just use 3 pin fans on the MB 4 pin headers for the extra fans, and still control them. I don't know if the PWM headers on the board can use voltage to control 3 pin fans or not.


Yes, you can. You can choose either PWM or DC current for CPU headers and I believe for the case headers too if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Yes, you can. You can choose either PWM or DC current for CPU headers and I believe for the case headers too if memory serves me correctly.


Cool, thanks a lot. I figured so, but wanted to make sure. I just recently got the CHVFZ and have not had much time to fiddle with it yet.


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Cool, thanks a lot. I figured so, but wanted to make sure. I just recently got the CHVFZ and have not had much time to fiddle with it yet.


If you look close at the 4 pin header, the alignment tab on the board is centered to the 3 pins of the fan so a 3 pin fan can connect as well as a 4 pin fan. The PWM signal is the offset pin that the 3 pin fan does not need. As Sandman said is it selectable for DC or PWM control.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*
> 
> If you look close at the 4 pin header, the alignment tab on the board is centered to the 3 pins of the fan so a 3 pin fan can connect as well as a 4 pin fan. The PWM signal is the offset pin that the 3 pin fan does not need. As Sandman said is it selectable for DC or PWM control.


Yes, I know 3 pin fans can be used on 4 pin headers. I just wasn't sure if they would still be controllable. It seems that you can choose the DC-fan option for the CPU headers, but not for the chassis or optional headers.

Thanks though for the reply. I am going to connect an old 3 pin 80mm fan to one of the chassis headers and experiment a bit.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Is it ok to control 3 pin fans from the 4 pin PWM headers on the CHVFZ, or is it going to present issues? I am looking at these fans http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709023.
> 
> I have a fan hub, but all of its headers are already in use. I could get splitters for it, but don't want to if I can just use 3 pin fans on the MB 4 pin headers for the extra fans, and still control them. I don't know if the PWM headers on the board can use voltage to control 3 pin fans or not.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*
> 
> If you look close at the 4 pin header, the alignment tab on the board is centered to the 3 pins of the fan so a 3 pin fan can connect as well as a 4 pin fan. The PWM signal is the offset pin that the 3 pin fan does not need. As Sandman said is it selectable for DC or PWM control.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know 3 pin fans can be used on 4 pin headers. I just wasn't sure if they would still be controllable. It seems that you can choose the DC-fan option for the CPU headers, but not for the chassis or optional headers.
> 
> Thanks though for the reply. I am going to connect an old 3 pin 80mm fan to one of the chassis headers and experiment a bit.
Click to expand...

most mobos can do "both" from 4 pin headers !~

asus being one of the worst offenders, most 4 pin headers are not actually PWM unless it is the cpu/cpuopt which tends to be the only header that can actually do pwm most if not all the other "4 pins" are actually voltage controlled. with the new intel lineups ( z97 x99 ) being the first boards with multiple read pwm headers

again this is in general my 990fxa-ud7 has 2 real separate pwm headers


----------



## pshootr

In the manual for the CHVFZ, it shows a PWM pin on every header. But I guess I will find out sooner or later if they are all actually PWM or not. Thanks for the feedback. Gonna catch some zzz's


----------



## Mega Man

a 4th pin is not the same as a pwm pin



the arrow i have never tested but it is an easy test feed a pwm fan/pump power from a psu and plug in the header to see if the pump/fan runs at full speed or if it controls it

as to the others generally has been tested and they are not pwm, but i could be wrong, as i said asus is the WORST offender of calling them pwm

i have heard the opt fans you need a temp sensor for it to be pwm but i never tested as well ?


----------



## Black Flag

+3.3V runs at 2.952 - 3.075V suddenly! Is this a sign that my PSU is dying? (Corsair TX950W). I only replaced my gpu, 7970 to 290x...


----------



## Johan45

The only way to know for sure if it's low is to test with a DMM. Software is never the best indicator. http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=137886


----------



## Black Flag

After switching off the machine and reboot it, values turned back to normal...

Pretty strange...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black Flag*
> 
> After switching off the machine and reboot it, values turned back to normal...
> 
> Pretty strange...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Software is never the best indicator.


----------



## Black Flag

Yes I know but I don't have the time to check the real values.

I'm planning to replace the PSU, I have it about 4,5 years. It's time to leave it on history.

Thank you.


----------



## SgtHawker

Yes the OPT fan headers are controlled via UEFI. I have 3 Cougar fans with 3 pin connectors hooked up and running quiet.


----------



## felix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*


Johan, or anybody else, is there any case you know what is the range that the OPT Sensors can read ( assuming you have installed sensor cable capable of below zero)?

I'm interested to know if they can give a freeze alert (one of them is water temp)


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> 
> 
> Johan, or anybody else, is there any case you know what is the range that the OPT Sensors can read ( assuming you have installed sensor cable capable of below zero)?
> 
> I'm interested to know if they can give a freeze alert (one of them is water temp)
Click to expand...

No I've never used it. If you're concerned that your water( loop) I'm assuming might freeze put some antifreeze in it. That's how I run mine. 50/50 is good to about -25 or 30c


----------



## felix

Thank you for your answer Johan!

I have 4 litres of AquaComputer DP Ultra, which according to the support mail can cope with temperatures below zero ( specific freezing point -20°C)

I was asking because atm i havent changed the liquid, i am using plain WFI, i may have time next week and an antifreeze with glycole or similar additive may need extra cleaning.

So far temperatures are 0-2°C at night, so am ok (almost), i guess...


----------



## Johan45

Running with cold water rocks man. I've had the same Antifreeze/water mixture in my loop for over a year. I have cleaned out the block twice in that time but the solution is still fine. Use the Long life stuff. Some of the others can have silicates in it that would be hard on a pump I would think.


----------



## felix

You're from Canada, right ? You could have a free-kW green chiller if you had my setup there.

I use a 9x120 Phobya Radiator with single D5 and blocks are the m/b CVF-Z and the D-tek fuzion V2( little old but does the job )

I think that in the following week i will have to exchange the liquid and use that Aqua Computer stuff i got. I may also install that Ek waterblock that i have for my GPU...still trying to figure out how to properly insulate the GPU for condensation.

Rest of my system and insulation is herehttp://www.thelab.gr/topic/47012-δείξτε-την-υδρόψυξη-που-φτιάξατε/?p=2121689]here[/URL[/URL]] (Greek).

Yesterday, i had these temps (cold night)

The sensors reported 3-4°C, but another external sensor i have, showed 1-2°C.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> a 4th pin is not the same as a pwm pin
> 
> 
> 
> the arrow i have never tested but it is an easy test feed a pwm fan/pump power from a psu and plug in the header to see if the pump/fan runs at full speed or if it controls it
> 
> as to the others generally has been tested and they are not pwm, but i could be wrong, as i said asus is the WORST offender of calling them pwm
> 
> i have heard the opt fans you need a temp sensor for it to be pwm but i never tested as well ?


You are correct, not all 4 pin headers are PWM. However ASUS states that all of the headers on the CHVFZ are PWM as you can see in the picture. Although you say that ASUS has been known to be misleading in this regard







Bummer. I want to know if it would be worth it to get PWM fans or not. If the chassis/opt. headers are only controlled by voltage, then I may as well just get 3 pin fans.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*
> 
> Yes the OPT fan headers are controlled via UEFI. I have 3 Cougar fans with 3 pin connectors hooked up and running quiet.


I wonder if your cougers are being controlled by voltage or by actual PWM.. How many speed choices do you have in the UEFI for the opt. headers? As I understand, PWM offers many more speed selections than 4 pin voltage controlled headers. Edit: never mind, your cougars are 3 pin, and are obviously being controled by voltage. So question is if a 3 pin fan can be voltage controlled by a 4 pin voltage header, what is the 4rth pin actually there for? lol.









I cant believe something as basic as a fan header has to be such a headache to figure out.







. I guess I will have to test the headers like mega suggested (with a pwm fan).


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> You're from Canada, right ? You could have a free-kW green chiller if you had my setup there.
> 
> I use a 9x120 Phobya Radiator with single D5 and blocks are the m/b CVF-Z and the D-tek fuzion V2( little old but does the job )
> 
> I think that in the following week i will have to exchange the liquid and use that Aqua Computer stuff i got. I may also install that Ek waterblock that i have for my GPU...still trying to figure out how to properly insulate the GPU for condensation.
> 
> Rest of my system and insulation is herehttp://www.thelab.gr/topic/47012-δείξτε-την-υδρόψυξη-που-φτιάξατε/?p=2121689]here[/URL[/URL]] (Greek).
> 
> Yesterday, i had these temps (cold night)
> 
> The sensors reported 3-4°C, but another external sensor i have, showed 1-2°C.


Yes I do live in Canada and we get some cold nights. Should b -22c tomorrow morning. This is my set up. Yes that's a Kitty Litter container with a 700GPH fish pond pump in it.


----------



## felix

-22°C is tempting for some serious benching...

Do you still have your Thubans?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> -22°C is tempting for some serious benching...
> 
> Do you still have your Thubans?


I've got a few









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Cold water FTW









1045 on an AIO 68F ambients


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Johan45

Yes it works quite well managed to hit 6.0 on my 9370 with that setup.
Still have one Thuban 1090T, broke the other one. Board malfuntion. They don't like wter.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> You are correct, not all 4 pin headers are PWM. However ASUS states that all of the headers on the CHVFZ are PWM as you can see in the picture. Although you say that ASUS has been known to be misleading in this regard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer. I want to know if it would be worth it to get PWM fans or not. If the chassis/opt. headers are only controlled by voltage, then I may as well just get 3 pin fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if your cougers are being controlled by voltage or by actual PWM.. How many speed choices do you have in the UEFI for the opt. headers? As I understand, PWM offers many more speed selections than 4 pin voltage controlled headers. Edit: never mind, your cougars are 3 pin, and are obviously being controled by voltage. So question is if a 3 pin fan can be voltage controlled by a 4 pin voltage header, what is the 4rth pin actually there for? lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant believe something as basic as a fan header has to be such a headache to figure out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I guess I will have to test the headers like mega suggested (with a pwm fan).


I use three pin fans on the opt fan headers and set it to 70%. If I remember correctly sometime back I tried 4 pin fans but it would not control them with out the temperature sensors you need in order for the opt fan headers to control them correctly. You can connect three pin fans to the chassis headers and it will ramp them up and down just fine. At least it works this way on my board.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I use three pin fans on the opt fan headers and set it to 70%. If I remember correctly sometime back I tried 4 pin fans but it would not control them with out the temperature sensors you need in order for the opt fan headers to control them correctly. You can connect three pin fans to the chassis headers and it will ramp them up and down just fine. At least it works this way on my board.


Interesting, it sounds like I may be best off getting 3 pin fans for my additional case fans just to make sure I can control them from any header. Although the PWM fans I am looking at come with a 4 pin to 3 pin adapter (not molex). So I should be able to get voltage control with a pwm fan by using the 4 to 3 pin adapter if needed on the "opt" headers.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709022


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Interesting, it sounds like I may be best off getting 3 pin fans for my additional case fans just to make sure I can control them from any header. Although the PWM fans I am looking at come with a 4 pin to 3 pin adapter (not molex).
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709022


Go for it. 4 pin and 3 pin. Best of both worlds.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Go for it. 4 pin and 3 pin. Best of both worlds.


Ya I think I will pull the trigger, I am tired of waiting. I have been looking at fans for like week lol.

Thank you all for the help


----------



## Majentrix

Why not invest in a PWM fan controller? NZXT and Thermaltake sell them, all you do is plug it into a PWM header and plug your PWM fans into that, and you can control all connected fans through one PWM signal.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> Why not invest in a PWM fan controller? NZXT and Thermaltake sell them, all you do is plug it into a PWM header and plug your PWM fans into that, and you can control all connected fans through one PWM signal.


That is an option. I actually have a so called PWM hub from Phanteks, it actually reads the PWM signal from the fan header, then controls the fans with voltage. I am already using all the ports on it. I could use y-splitters to get more fans on it, but just like the option you suggested it costs extra money. If I can utilize my said hub, and the headers on my MB I will not need a fan controller or y-splitters. I am already spending a lot on fans as it is.









Thanks for the idea though.


----------



## Mega Man

What about an aq6?

I know everyone said they cost too much. Then they buy then and won't build a pc without them

Even I did


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> What about an aq6?
> 
> I know everyone said they cost too much. Then they buy then and won't build a pc without them
> 
> Even I did


I'm not sure what an aq6 is..


----------



## Mega Man

aquaero 6

there is 2 varients pro and xt, there is also a aq5 lt

read this to know more

http://aquacomputer.de/handbuecher.html?file=tl_files/aquacomputer/downloads/manuals/aquaero_5_6_en_2014_04_14.pdf


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> aquaero 6
> 
> there is 2 varients pro and xt, there is also a aq5 lt
> 
> read this to know more
> 
> http://aquacomputer.de/handbuecher.html?file=tl_files/aquacomputer/downloads/manuals/aquaero_5_6_en_2014_04_14.pdf


Oh my gosh, that is cool. Long read though, I will have to check it out later.


----------



## pshootr

After moving the CHVFZ in to my rig the only drivers I seem to need now are the USB drivers. Should I get the USB drivers form ASUS, or should I reinstall the AMD chip-set drivers to get them?


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes I do live in Canada and we get some cold nights. Should b -22c tomorrow morning. This is my set up. Yes that's a Kitty Litter container with a 700GPH fish pond pump in it.


Here in winter the coldest day is like -1 to -2C and every couple of years it snows in the night. Right now we are having like 39 to 40C.
do you have fan filter on those fans?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> What about an aq6?
> 
> I know everyone said they cost too much. Then they buy then and won't build a pc without them
> 
> Even I did


I second that. I have one for my main PC and saving money to buy another one for my other PC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> After moving the CHVFZ in to my rig the only drivers I seem to need now are the USB drivers. Should I get the USB drivers form ASUS, or should I reinstall the AMD chip-set drivers to get them?


I download AMD latest chipset driver and the GPU driver as I have AMD GPU. That directly from AMD. The installer need Net 4.0 and GPU driver has it, but not the chipset. Then from Asus I download USB 3 driver and sound, but you can get newer realtek sound drivers from their web. Only if you want fan control I would install fanexpert and only that. If you install the Asus AI software it will conflict with all other SW that you will use to check sensors: Corsair Link (PSU and AIO) and HWInfo64.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> I download AMD latest chipset driver and the GPU driver as I have AMD GPU. That directly from AMD. The installer need Net 4.0 and GPU driver has it, but not the chipset. Then from Asus I download USB 3 driver and sound, but you can get newer realtek sound drivers from their web. Only if you want fan control I would install fanexpert and only that. If you install the Asus AI software it will conflict with all other SW that you will use to check sensors: Corsair Link (PSU and AIO) and HWInfo64.


Thank you. I will get the USB drivers from ASUS, I already have the sound drivers from Asus so I think I will stick with them.

I do have Speed-Fan installed for fan control, and it does not seem to mind if I run HWMonitor. My next question was going to be about installing AI-Suite, so I'm glad you commented on that. I would like to be able to use it but not if its going to cause problems while running other SW.

Thanks again







+ rep


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Thank you. I will get the USB drivers from ASUS, I already have the sound drivers from Asus so I think I will stick with them.
> 
> I do have Speed-Fan installed for fan control, and it does not seem to mind if I run HWMonitor. *My next question was going to be about installing AI-Suite,* so I'm glad you commented on that. I would like to be able to use it but not if its going to cause problems while running other SW.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + rep


AI Suite is GARBAGE! Do not install under any circumstance!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Thank you. I will get the USB drivers from ASUS, I already have the sound drivers from Asus so I think I will stick with them.
> 
> I do have Speed-Fan installed for fan control, and it does not seem to mind if I run HWMonitor. *My next question was going to be about installing AI-Suite,* so I'm glad you commented on that. I would like to be able to use it but not if its going to cause problems while running other SW.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + rep
> 
> 
> 
> AI Suite is GARBAGE! Do not install under any circumstance!
Click to expand...

Hehe, pretty much what he said.

Causew instability on alot of peoples rigs and i find it a bit of a pita to use anyways


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hehe, pretty much what he said.
> 
> Causew instability on alot of peoples rigs and i find it a bit of a pita to use anyways


Yeah...what they said!


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> AI Suite is GARBAGE! Do not install under any circumstance!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hehe, pretty much what he said.
> 
> Causew instability on alot of peoples rigs and i find it a bit of a pita to use anyways


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Yeah...what they said!


Thanks a lot guys. I will not bother with it.

My GPU is in the top slot currently and is so close to the CPU cooler and NB. I wonder if I can run my GPU in another slot instead without losing any performance? Seems like this should work ok since the top slot is not the only x16 slot, I just figured I would ask you guys first before I move it.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Thanks a lot guys. I will not bother with it.
> 
> My GPU is in the top slot currently and is so close to the CPU cooler and NB. I wonder if I can run my GPU in another slot instead without losing any performance? Seems like this should work ok since the top slot is not the only x16 slot, I just figured I would ask you guys first before I move it.


If memory serves, you can run it the next slot down with X16, however, if you add another card below it, they both will run at x8. Top two slots x16 (sli or crossfire). Running three gpu's in sli or crossfire, x16,x8,x8. I believe this is correct.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> If memory serves, you can run it the next slot down with X16, however, if you add another card below it, they both will run at x8. Top two slots x16 (sli or crossfire). Running three gpu's in sli or crossfire, x16,x8,x8. I believe this is correct.


I believe you are correct. I guess I will try the next slot down, and compare a fire-strike run to a previous run.

Thanks


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Thanks a lot guys. I will not bother with it.
> 
> My GPU is in the top slot currently and is so close to the CPU cooler and NB. I wonder if I can run my GPU in another slot instead without losing any performance? Seems like this should work ok since the top slot is not the only x16 slot, I just figured I would ask you guys first before I move it.
> 
> 
> 
> If memory serves, you can run it the next slot down with X16, however, if you add another card below it, they both will run at x8. Top two slots x16 (sli or crossfire). Running three gpu's in sli or crossfire, x16,x8,x8. I believe this is correct.
Click to expand...

Close, it's x16/x8/x16 for slots 1,2 and 3 so running crossfire its slots 1 and 3 for x16/x16 and for Trifire its 1,2 and 3 for x16/x8/x8.

Short answer is use the 3rd slot and if you want another card later on add it in the top slot.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Close, it's x16/x8/x16 for slots 1,2 and 3 so running crossfire its slots 1 and 3 for x16/x16 and for Trifire its 1,2 and 3 for x16/x8/x8.
> 
> Short answer is use the 3rd slot and if you want another card later on add it in the top slot.


Yep...I just doubled checked it..thanx sarge


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Close, it's x16/x8/x16 for slots 1,2 and 3 so running crossfire its slots 1 and 3 for x16/x16 and for Trifire its 1,2 and 3 for x16/x8/x8.
> 
> Short answer is use the 3rd slot and if you want another card later on add it in the top slot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Yep...I just doubled checked it..thanx sarge


Excellent. Thank you both very much.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Close, it's x16/x8/x16 for slots 1,2 and 3 so running crossfire its slots 1 and 3 for x16/x16 and for Trifire its 1,2 and 3 for x16/x8/x8.
> 
> Short answer is use the 3rd slot and if you want another card later on add it in the top slot.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...I just doubled checked it..thanx sarge
Click to expand...

No worries









And thanks for double checking, I'm going from memory atm and it ain't that good anymore


----------



## Chris635

Hey guys,

Has anyone ever checked the difference between the vcore and vin0 sensors? Which one is the most correct?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Has anyone ever checked the difference between the vcore and vin0 sensors? Which one is the most correct?


I'm really not sure, but according to Danielle from this thread you linked for me in ROG forums vin0 is most accurate.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I'm really not sure, but according to Danielle from this thread you linked for me in ROG forums vin0 is most accurate.


I was looking at that earlier. I was curious if any one here had ever checked it?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Has anyone ever checked the difference between the vcore and vin0 sensors? Which one is the most correct?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I was looking at that earlier. I was curious if any one here had ever checked it?


Under the ASUS ROG tab

T0 = cpu socket temp
T1 = SB temp
T2 = NB temp
T3 = Mainboard temp
VIN0 = Vcore
CPU/NB = IMC voltage
NB core = actual NB voltage
VIN3 = CPU VDDA voltage
HT = HT voltage
CPU 0 = CPU core temp (under AMD 8350 tab)

I highly recommend using the Probelt feature to double check accuracy of mobo sensors as my first board read right on the money, but my second ain't worth a toot, I found it varies a bit.
This new board even completely drops Vcore and a couple fan reads down to zero under the minimum column. Still working at figuring this out.


----------



## Chris635

So you have noticed the ASUS ROG sensors a little more accurate than the ITE tab. If that's the case, then VCORE is definitely more than originally thought as well as CPU VDDA according to the ASUS ROG sensors vice the ITE sensors.


----------



## The Sandman

You have to take into account things like LLC and load, the Probelt readings are gospel. This comes direct from ASUS.
Remember HWInfo is just a utility and can vary, this is why it's important to check accuracy.

The list I posted above I found at the HWInfo forums. I'd post a link but never thought to bookmark it at the time.

You're correct on the VDDA reading. I find the one labeled VDDA under the ITE tab is right on with my new board.
Again this is why people should take the time to verify with Probelt/Multimeter.


----------



## ozlay

is there a newer sata driver for the formula z then whats on asus's site?


----------



## pshootr

It appeared to me that the chip-set drivers from Asus were outdated when compared to the drivers from AMD. So I only used Asus for the USB/Sound drivers, and got the Omega drivers from AMD for GPU and chip-set.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> So you have noticed the ASUS ROG sensors a little more accurate than the ITE tab. If that's the case, *then VCORE is definitely more than originally thought* as well as CPU VDDA according to the ASUS ROG sensors vice the ITE sensors.


The VCORE on mine, in HwInfo, always stays ay 1.300 no matter what it is set at in UEFI

What's up with that?

Good thing CPU-Z records it correctly...


----------



## Mega Man

your sure you not looking at vid ?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> your sure you not looking at vid ?


Yes, that's what I was looking at.... What is vid?
&
where's the V Core in HwInfo?


----------



## Johan45

It's after all the temps, in the list starting with the 12v reading


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> your sure you not looking at vid ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's what I was looking at.... What is vid?
> &
> where's the V Core in HwInfo?
Click to expand...

vid is voltage on "auto setting"

if you are not on auto it does not show
see johans post for info where to look


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> vid is voltage on "auto setting"
> 
> if you are not on auto it does not show
> see johans post for info where to look


I'm setting V Core manually in UEFI, if that's what you're getting at...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It's after all the temps, in the list starting with the 12v reading


Ok, I'll check it out...


----------



## JourneymanMike

+1 for each Thanks


----------



## DMatthewStewart

All folks, I need some help. I need to measure my VRM temps again. HW Monitor only shows me "CPU" and "Mainboard" temps. However, I thought that my VRM temps were supposed to show up in a TMP field. Is there other software that I can use for the VRM temp monitoring?

Im pretty sure when I had HW Monitor installed before it gave me the right readings. Im just not sure why it doesnt work now


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> All folks, I need some help. I need to measure my VRM temps again. HW Monitor only shows me "CPU" and "Mainboard" temps. However, I thought that my VRM temps were supposed to show up in a TMP field. Is there other software that I can use for the VRM temp monitoring?
> 
> Im pretty sure when I had HW Monitor installed before it gave me the right readings. Im just not sure why it doesnt work now


As far as I know, there is no sensor for the VRM. I wish there was.

Refer this this quote for other temps.

"quote" The easiest way to read the NB temp diode is with the latest HWiNFO64

Under ASUS ROG you will see T0-T3

T0: CPU
T1: Southbridge
T2: Northbridge
T3: MB

5387

I like having fast access to the temp sensors so to get clean and high reporting rate of measurements, close all other tools that access the PMBus (AIsuite, speed fan, cpuid, ect...) then start up HWiNFO64 in sensor only mode, go to configure and change scan interval to 250ms for fast temp reading (you can use much slower update rates, but using anything higher will not give you as accurate or stable measurements)... I believe most temp sensors have a sampling rate of 8 samples per second.

it's very useful to graph the parameters you are interested in (CPU 0 (AMD 10h+ CPU Thermal Sensor) (12 bit resolution) , total CPU usage , ITE IT8721 sensor (CPU temp)) , ASUSE ROG (VIN0 (best reading of VCORE))

5388 "/quote"

"source" http://rog.asus.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-9339.html?


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> As far as I know, there is no sensor for the VRM. I wish there was.
> 
> Refer this this quote for other temps.
> 
> "quote" The easiest way to read the NB temp diode is with the latest HWiNFO64
> 
> Under ASUS ROG you will see T0-T3
> 
> T0: CPU
> T1: Southbridge
> T2: Northbridge
> T3: MB
> 
> 5387
> 
> I like having fast access to the temp sensors so to get clean and high reporting rate of measurements, close all other tools that access the PMBus (AIsuite, speed fan, cpuid, ect...) then start up HWiNFO64 in sensor only mode, go to configure and change scan interval to 250ms for fast temp reading (you can use much slower update rates, but using anything higher will not give you as accurate or stable measurements)... I believe most temp sensors have a sampling rate of 8 samples per second.
> 
> it's very useful to graph the parameters you are interested in (CPU 0 (AMD 10h+ CPU Thermal Sensor) (12 bit resolution) , total CPU usage , ITE IT8721 sensor (CPU temp)) , ASUSE ROG (VIN0 (best reading of VCORE))
> 
> 5388 "/quote"
> 
> "source" http://rog.asus.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-9339.html?


Hey guys

I have been doing some testing here with T0 CPU (ASUS ROG sennsor)?(hwinfo64). Under stress testing this only goes to about 44c for me. Now at the same time, the ITE CPU sensor reflects 52 to 54c (measures the same with Aida64, Hardware Monitor) which seems right for my voltages running at 5ghz on water loop. Could the ASUS ROG sensor T0 in HwInfo64 be the vrm's. So to recap, under idle, ASUS ROG T0 (27c)...ITE CPU Sensor (26c). Under load ASUS ROG T0 (44c)...ITE CPU Sensor (52 to 54c). What do you guys think?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> All folks, I need some help. I need to measure my VRM temps again. HW Monitor only shows me "CPU" and "Mainboard" temps. However, I thought that my VRM temps were supposed to show up in a TMP field. Is there other software that I can use for the VRM temp monitoring?
> 
> Im pretty sure when I had HW Monitor installed before it gave me the right readings. Im just not sure why it doesnt work now


Sadly the CHV-Z does not have them.

What I do is run these with the OPT Temp Headers http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10767/cab-195/FrozenCPU_Temperature_Probe_Cable_-_2-Pin_-_25.html
Frozen is now gone but this will give an idea of what to look for. Seems to me the ASUS EStore use to sell them.

I run one between the HS/WB and Mosfet . I wedge it in and than compare against the NB temp or use a IR thermometer till you find the hottest location. A little trial error and it works great.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The other two I use for Ambient and Dram temps


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I have been doing some testing here with T0 CPU (ASUS ROG sennsor)?(hwinfo64). Under stress testing this only goes to about 44c for me. Now at the same time, the ITE CPU sensor reflects 52 to 54c (measures the same with Aida64, Hardware Monitor) which seems right for my voltages running at 5ghz on water loop. Could the ASUS ROG sensor T0 in HwInfo64 be the vrm's. So to recap, under idle, ASUS ROG T0 (27c)...ITE CPU Sensor (26c). Under load ASUS ROG T0 (44c)...ITE CPU Sensor (52 to 54c). What do you guys think?


I get similar results. The idle temp is the same (within 1C), but the load temp is 3C higher on the ITE sensor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Sadly the CHV-Z does not have them.
> 
> What I do is run these with the OPT Temp Headers http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10767/cab-195/FrozenCPU_Temperature_Probe_Cable_-_2-Pin_-_25.html
> Frozen is now gone but this will give an idea of what to look for. Seems to me the ASUS EStore use to sell them.
> 
> I run one between the HS/WB and Mosfet . I wedge it in and than compare against the NB temp or use a IR thermometer till you find the hottest location. A little trial error and it works great.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other two I use for Ambient and Dram temps


I wish I knew where to buy the sensor cables. I can not find them in Asus E-Store.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I have been doing some testing here with T0 CPU (ASUS ROG sennsor)?(hwinfo64). Under stress testing this only goes to about 44c for me. Now at the same time, the ITE CPU sensor reflects 52 to 54c (measures the same with Aida64, Hardware Monitor) which seems right for my voltages running at 5ghz on water loop. Could the ASUS ROG sensor T0 in HwInfo64 be the vrm's. So to recap, under idle, ASUS ROG T0 (27c)...ITE CPU Sensor (26c). Under load ASUS ROG T0 (44c)...ITE CPU Sensor (52 to 54c). What do you guys think?


I mentioned this just a few posts back,

I recommend manually checking each value using the ASUS Probelt and a multimeter.

You may be surprised what you find. Probelt is the finial word on sensor output.

I found that VDDA and possibly the Vcore are more accurate when using the values from the "ITE" header in HWInfo64 rather than the ROG header.
It wasn't this way with my first Z (bought day of release), but now that I have a much newer Z (RMA) it no longer holds true. (in my case at least)


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I get similar results. The idle temp is the same (within 1C), but the load temp is 3C higher on the ITE sensor.
> I wish I knew where to buy the sensor cables. I can not find them in Asus E-Store.


pshootr, take a close look at the spoiler above at my Vcore vs VCORE (both shown), ROG is top value while the lower is ITE header lol

I have to wonder how 0.0 Vcore is possible


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I get similar results. The idle temp is the same (within 1C), but the load temp is 3C higher on the ITE sensor.
> I wish I knew where to buy the sensor cables. I can not find them in Asus E-Store.


This might do it.

http://www.moddiy.com/products/PC-Thermometer-Temperature-Sensor-Probe-Cable-%2860cm%29.html

Edit...It doesn't look like it has connector on the end. Might have to find a two pin connector for it.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> This might do it.
> 
> http://www.moddiy.com/products/PC-Thermometer-Temperature-Sensor-Probe-Cable-%2860cm%29.html


All it needs is a two pin connector installed


----------



## Chris635

I just noticed the connector was missing ...oopps lol.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> pshootr, take a close look at the spoiler above at my Vcore vs VCORE (both shown), ROG is top value while the lower is ITE header lol
> 
> I have to wonder how 0.0 Vcore is possible


Maybe because "VCORE" represents your Pro-belt reading before/after you applied the meters probes?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> This might do it.
> 
> http://www.moddiy.com/products/PC-Thermometer-Temperature-Sensor-Probe-Cable-%2860cm%29.html
> 
> Edit...It doesn't look like it has connector on the end. Might have to find a two pin connector for it.


Nice work, looks like you found it







Thanks man

Edit:

The 2 pin connector is easy enough to add.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Maybe because "VCORE" represents your Pro-belt reading before/after you applied the meters probes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work, looks like you found it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> Edit:
> 
> The 2 pin connector is easy enough to add.


I'll probably go this route myself.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I'll probably go this route myself.


Ya, would be really nice to be able to read vrm temps through software. I may use Fuji-Poly on the vrm one day, and if I do I would like to place the probe under the sink before it gets remounted









Edit:

Thank you Sandman for the tip .


----------



## Mega Man

Not saying it is cheaper.

But
Several other companies make them.

Phobia, xspc, aquacomputer, scythe, bitspower.

I Found several just by checking performance pc for temperature sensors

Just a FYI they are just a 10kohm thermistor


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> As far as I know, there is no sensor for the VRM. I wish there was.
> (SNIPPED)
> 
> "source" http://rog.asus.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-9339.html?


Oh man thanks!, That what a great, informative reply. For some reason I thought I always had a reading on the vrm before but I guess that was from my previous ASUS mobo. I havent really pushed this to the limit yet because its still not fully assembled. But Im getting close to finishing it (swapping cases, adding a gpu to loop, and other things). So I really needed to figure this out so I can actually get a grip on what this rig can handle once everything is done. But your reply is why I love OCN. I couldnt have built my computer without this site


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Maybe because "VCORE" represents your Pro-belt reading before/after you applied the meters probes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work, looks like you found it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> Edit:
> 
> The 2 pin connector is easy enough to add.


The values do not change on HWInfo when using Probelt and multimeter.
What I was trying to get across is Vcore and VCORE in snip are the two different values (ROG and ITE) from HWInfo64


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> The values do not change on HWInfo when using Probelt and multimeter.
> What I was trying to get across is Vcore and VCORE in snip are the two different values (ROG and ITE) from HWInfo64


Ah I see. But what about the 0.0v? lol


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I get similar results. The idle temp is the same (within 1C), but the load temp is 3C higher on the ITE sensor.
> I wish I knew where to buy the sensor cables. I can not find them in Asus E-Store.


Performance PCs has the 2-pin Phobya braided temp sensors: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=temperature+sensor


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Performance PCs has the 2-pin Phobya braided temp sensors: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=temperature+sensor


Oh nice, very good find and thank you.







Chris will be happy too.









I am thinking about getting a fan controller with sensors and LCD screen for a drive bay. My board and fan hub are controlling my fans well, but I noticed some of the fan controllers have temp sensors included plus you get the benefit of an LCD readout. Pretty sweet, now to find one that is decent and won't break the bank lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Not saying it is cheaper.
> 
> But
> Several other companies make them.
> 
> Phobia, xspc, aquacomputer, scythe, bitspower.
> 
> I Found several just by checking performance pc for temperature sensors
> 
> Just a FYI they are just a 10kohm thermistor


Thank you Mega








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Oh man thanks!, That what a great, informative reply. For some reason I thought I always had a reading on the vrm before but I guess that was from my previous ASUS mobo. I havent really pushed this to the limit yet because its still not fully assembled. But Im getting close to finishing it (swapping cases, adding a gpu to loop, and other things). So I really needed to figure this out so I can actually get a grip on what this rig can handle once everything is done. But your reply is why I love OCN. I couldnt have built my computer without this site


I'm glad you found the post/link useful







Have fun with your build.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Ah I see. But what about the 0.0v? lol


You're catching on now lol,
that's why I'm NOT liking the ROG header VCORE on this newer board, but I have to totally honest. I have fan headers doing the same thing.
Might have to think about another RMA dang it


----------



## Mega Man

i have noticed alot with the newer versions may just be a bug wityh hw info


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have noticed alot with the newer versions may just be a bug wityh hw info


Thanks mega, I'm hoping the same thing.
I just hate the thought of replacing everything again, once is bad enough. Takes forever and always when you least feel like it. Especially for something so simple.
Only reason I RMA'd the original was due to one dead Asmedia sata port that I just started to have a need for.









And to top it off I just had ole girl tore down to install the 7970 w/WB, upside is I finally got rid of the ancient gtx275 lol.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Performance PCs has the 2-pin Phobya braided temp sensors: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=temperature+sensor


Oh yeah..Thanks for that. Pshootr, looks like we are in business bud.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Oh yeah..Thanks for that. Pshootr, looks like we are in business bud.


----------



## SabbathHB

Pack of 4 sensors

http://www.performance-pcs.com/scythe-universal-thermal-sensor-cables-pack-of-4.html


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SabbathHB*
> 
> Pack of 4 sensors
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/scythe-universal-thermal-sensor-cables-pack-of-4.html


Thank you. Just bought it and a rep for you sir


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SabbathHB*
> 
> Pack of 4 sensors
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/scythe-universal-thermal-sensor-cables-pack-of-4.html


I like the back/sleeved ones, but this 4-pack is a deal that is hard to pass up. I might just order them. Thanks for the link SabathHB








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Thank you. Just bought it and a rep for you sir


Ya, new toys


----------



## SabbathHB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Thank you. Just bought it and a rep for you sir


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I like the back/sleeved ones, but this 4-pack is a deal that is hard to pass up. I might just order them. Thanks for the link SabathHB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, new toys


No problem guys. I just happened to need some replacement probes myself. And found those the same day I saw the posts where you guys were talking about them. Good timing I guess. I actually need to replace the probes for my Aerocool V12XT, and Aerocool wants $10 for 4 probes +shipping. Glad I found these lol!


----------



## pshootr

I received my probes today. This is no reflection of accuracy because the probe is only wedged in to the heat-sink for now, but it shows the sensor probe renamed to 'VRM Probe' in HWINFO64


----------



## SabbathHB

Nice, I haven't ordered mine yet. I need 8, 4 for my fan controller and 4 for the board. At least there cheaply priced! (that's a rarity in pc modding /parts!)


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I received my probes today. This is no reflection of accuracy because the probe is only wedged in to the heat-sink for now, but it shows the sensor probe renamed to 'VRM Probe' in HWINFO64


Looks good. Still waiting on mine.


----------



## SabbathHB

As much as I love my CHVFZ I got a little PO'd last night with it. I was thumbing through the play store for my phone and stumbled across an app from Asus that allows your phone or tablet to connect with your MoBo through IROG Connect via bluetooth. I was friggin excited! Got home, started reading the destruction manual to see how to sync them together... Low and behold the FLAGSHIP AMD MOBO FROM ASUS doesn't have built in bluetooth!!! Da FaQ ASUS?? I realize I can just connect my laptop to the ROG connect port and run it that way. But that's just a PITA imo. 1st time i've been disappointed with this board.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SabbathHB*
> 
> As much as I love my CHVFZ I got a little PO'd last night with it. I was thumbing through the play store for my phone and stumbled across an app from Asus that allows your phone or tablet to connect with your MoBo through IROG Connect via bluetooth. I was friggin excited! Got home, started reading the destruction manual to see how to sync them together... Low and behold the FLAGSHIP AMD MOBO FROM ASUS doesn't have built in bluetooth!!! Da FaQ ASUS?? I realize I can just connect my laptop to the ROG connect port and run it that way. But that's just a PITA imo. 1st time i've been disappointed with this board.


Easily solved with one of these (Bluetooth dongle) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833340012
This happens to be what I picked up for the GF's wireless headphones. Works great!


----------



## Mega Man

I don't know if that works

However this board was honestly made before Bluetooth was really appearing on mobos.

( there were some however few and far between ) however they are becoming more common

( off the top of my head rog boards with Bluetooth maximus 6/7. Rivbe. Ummm... all I can think of)


----------



## pshootr

Using HWINFO64... So if "T0" is for the CPU, then what is the ITE sensor reading? Is there actually two sensors, I am a bit confused here as to why we have two readings for the CPU/Socket.

Under load my ITE reading for the CPU is 7C higher than the "T0" reading. Does anyone know how to explain this?


----------



## SabbathHB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Easily solved with one of these (Bluetooth dongle) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833340012
> This happens to be what I picked up for the GF's wireless headphones. Works great!


that won't give me direct bios access though. That's what was cool with the app. It was to the bios directly through the mobo for direct overclocking or monitoring even while in Windows.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SabbathHB*
> 
> that won't give me direct bios access though. That's what was cool with the app. It was to the bios directly through the mobo for direct overclocking or monitoring even while in Windows.


Apologies, my bad,
Fingers got to typing before engaging brain in thought mode.
OMG, I think I just had my first premature senior moment


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Using HWINFO64... So if "T0" is for the CPU, then what is the ITE sensor reading? Is there actually two sensors, I am a bit confused here as to why we have two readings for the CPU/Socket.
> 
> Under load my ITE reading for the CPU is 7C higher than the "T0" reading. Does anyone know how to explain this?


T0 is socket temps, so is CPU, CPU Package is core temps


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> T0 is socket temps, so is CPU, CPU Package is core temps


Ya I know package=core. But why is the CPU "Socket" reading so diffrent from the "T0" reading, and why is there both CPU and "T0" readings if they are intended to monitor the same temp? Is there actually a sensor for each reading?

How am I supposed to know which one is rite between the CPU reading and the "T0" reading, they are 7C apart under load.


----------



## Mega Man

I can almost day for sure they both ate right. They are in different sections


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I can almost day for sure they both ate right. They are in different sections


I tend to think that the ITE reading (57C) is likely to be more accurate than the "T0" reading (50C). (under load)

Do you also see a big difference between these readings?


----------



## Mega Man

not really, not saying they are, but as an example

under the socket vs right next to or even behind

either of the last 2 will be substantially cooler

so use the warmest


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not really, not saying they are, but as an example
> 
> under the socket vs right next to or even behind
> 
> either of the last 2 will be substantially cooler
> 
> so use the warmest


Ya indeed using the warmest which is the ITE reading. Thanks


----------



## pshootr

I would like to drill a small hole through the side of the IHS to place an optional probe in to, but then you risk getting metal shavings under the IHS.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SabbathHB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Easily solved with one of these (Bluetooth dongle) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833340012
> This happens to be what I picked up for the GF's wireless headphones. Works great!
> 
> 
> 
> that won't give me direct bios access though. That's what was cool with the app. It was to the bios directly through the mobo for direct overclocking or monitoring even while in Windows.
Click to expand...

Not saying that it would work for sure since I haven't tried but it should if you put the dongle in the iROG port on the back of the board. It'll just substitute for the USB cable. At least you would think so.


----------



## SabbathHB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Not saying that it would work for sure since I haven't tried but it should if you put the dongle in the iROG port on the back of the board. It'll just substitute for the USB cable. At least you would think so.


That may just be crazy enough to work!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I don't know if that works
> 
> However this board was honestly made before Bluetooth was really appearing on mobos.
> 
> ( there were some however few and far between ) however they are becoming more common
> 
> ( off the top of my head rog boards with Bluetooth maximus 6/7. Rivbe. Ummm... all I can think of)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Not saying that it would work for sure since I haven't tried but it should if you put the dongle in the iROG port on the back of the board. It'll just substitute for the USB cable. At least you would think so.


Did some testing over the weekend on this topic and just thought I'd share.
The bottom line is fairly simply and to sum it all up quick and easy it goes like this.
Installed the BT dongle into the ROG Connect port and when I push the activation button on the IO panel the Dongle drops off









Now we know.


----------



## felix

I had the same result yesterday night. Tried other port also, but still the same.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I don't know if that works
> 
> However this board was honestly made before Bluetooth was really appearing on mobos.
> 
> ( there were some however few and far between ) however they are becoming more common
> 
> ( off the top of my head rog boards with Bluetooth maximus 6/7. Rivbe. Ummm... all I can think of)
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Not saying that it would work for sure since I haven't tried but it should if you put the dongle in the iROG port on the back of the board. It'll just substitute for the USB cable. At least you would think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did some testing over the weekend on this topic and just thought I'd share.
> The bottom line is fairly simply and to sum it all up quick and easy it goes like this.
> Installed the BT dongle into the ROG Connect port and when I push the activation button on the IO panel the Dongle drops off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know.
Click to expand...

Thanks, Sandman. Maybe it would work if you were connected directly with the phone VIA USB. Since that's what got us onto this in the first place.


----------



## SabbathHB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thanks, Sandman. Maybe it would work if you were connected directly with the phone VIA USB. Since that's what got us onto this in the first place.


All depends on the apps compatibility. Since we can't install the windows software from Asus onto a smartphone, that's out. Android does have the app from Asus, but it was designed to work via Bluetooth. Worth a try, but I don't think the app will work even through a hardline.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Sadly the CHV-Z does not have them.
> 
> What I do is run these with the OPT Temp Headers http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10767/cab-195/FrozenCPU_Temperature_Probe_Cable_-_2-Pin_-_25.html
> Frozen is now gone but this will give an idea of what to look for. Seems to me the ASUS EStore use to sell them.
> 
> I run one between the HS/WB and Mosfet . I wedge it in and than compare against the NB temp or use a IR thermometer till you find the hottest location. A little trial error and it works great.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other two I use for Ambient and Dram temps


My fan controller actually has one of those for each fan hook up. And I usually have two of them unused. But it would probably be a good idea to get a few more. Also, an IR thermometer is a good idea. Especially since they are so affordable now


----------



## pshootr

I received my optional sensor probes and plugged them in. Using one for the case air intake temp, and one for the CPU cooler intake temp to compare them when I test various fan configurations and or baffle placement. I am also using one for the VRM temp, however it is only wedged in to the heat-sink for now. Later when I replace the thermal tape I will place it directly between the tape and one of the Mosfets for more accurate readings.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I received my optional sensor probes and plugged them in. Using one for the case air intake temp, and one for the CPU cooler intake temp to compare them when I test various fan configurations and or baffle placement. I am also using one for the VRM temp, however it is only wedged in to the heat-sink for now. Later when I replace the thermal tape I will place it directly between the tape and one of the Mosfets for more accurate readings.


I too thought about placing the probe between the mosfet and WB on mine but than started to wonder on just how hot they can get and whether or not the film at the end of the probe could withstand before melting exposing the wire segment to a direct contact








Last thing I'd want to have happen lol. Something to think about.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I too thought about placing the probe between the mosfet and WB on mine but than started to wonder on just how hot they can get and whether or not the film at the end of the probe could withstand before melting exposing the wire segment to a direct contact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last thing I'd want to have happen lol. Something to think about.


Well the heatsink or block is not attached to any current, so I don't think there is any real danger. And the reading should still work as long as only the tip of the probe is in place. Hopefully I am correct lol.

I think worst case scenario is that you may damage the sensor and or sensor port. But I think only the sensor if anything. Again, hopefully I am rite.









Maybe worth looking for a more heat resistant film just in case. You bring a good point, I just don't know if it represents any real risks aside from damaging the probe.

I think the only reason it it there is so that you can not accidentally create a short.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> T0 is socket temps, so is CPU, CPU Package is core temps


Im confused and I dont think that T1 is reading correctly. Because I turned my cpu back to stock everything has been running very cool. Even after hours of gaming there is nothing to alarma me. But just now, after about an hour of playing a game, T1 says that the Max Temp it reached was 217 C. There is no way that is right. Is that T1 supposed to be Southbridge?

I wanted to get a universal block on that anyway. However, I havent seen it done yet and also dont know if a universal block will work on that spot. I thought I wouldve seen someone do it by now. Anyone know of any blocks that will work on the Southbridge for this board?


----------



## Mega Man

i wouldnt worry so much about that, but i would about thermal transfer as you wont have any good numbers there


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i wouldnt worry so much about that, but i would about thermal transfer as you wont have any good numbers there


Thermal transfer from where? Or affecting what?

All my numbers are good and usually the T1 is right in the same range as the others. It just happened out of the blue today


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Im confused and I dont think that T1 is reading correctly. Because I turned my cpu back to stock everything has been running very cool. Even after hours of gaming there is nothing to alarma me. But just now, after about an hour of playing a game, T1 says that the Max Temp it reached was 217 C. There is no way that is right. Is that T1 supposed to be Southbridge?
> 
> I wanted to get a universal block on that anyway. However, I havent seen it done yet and also dont know if a universal block will work on that spot. I thought I wouldve seen someone do it by now. Anyone know of any blocks that will work on the Southbridge for this board?


Yes, T1 is the south-bridge and 217C is a false reading. I'm not sure why your getting it though unless you are running more than one monitoring program at once.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i wouldnt worry so much about that, but i would about thermal transfer as you wont have any good numbers there


Ya I think to maintain good numbers in the event the film did melt, you would have to only have the very tip of the sensor making contact with the heat source. But I am not really sure, its just a guess. The ground lead touching the source may not have any effect on the reading. After all it is only a ground. Perhaps someone with some expertise in electronics can help me out here


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Yes, T1 is the south-bridge and 217C is a false reading. I'm not sure why your getting it though unless you are running more than one monitoring program at once.


Only HWinfo64 running and I dont know why either. I havent upgraded to the alpha release yet but thats because this release has been working just fine

When Mega Man was talking about thermal transfer it was sort of vague. And which film are you talking about? Do you mean the TIM? So far, all of the blocks Ive removed from the board have a standard TIM application. There has not been any thermal pads/film/tape. Is the SB any different? Is it supposed to have thermal tape/strip? And if I did burn through any of that it will be apparent really soon. As in when I fire up a game now. If any tthermal material is missing then I should get the same high temps again. And if I do, was the "thermal transfer" he was talking refer to the transfer from the actual SB to the heatsink? Sans TIM, naturally.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Only HWinfo64 running and I dont know why either. I havent upgraded to the alpha release yet but thats because this release has been working just fine
> 
> When Mega Man was talking about thermal transfer it was sort of vague. And which film are you talking about? Do you mean the TIM? So far, all of the blocks Ive removed from the board have a standard TIM application. There has not been any thermal pads/film/tape. Is the SB any different? Is it supposed to have thermal tape/strip? And if I did burn through any of that it will be apparent really soon. As in when I fire up a game now. If any tthermal material is missing then I should get the same high temps again. And if I do, was the "thermal transfer" he was talking refer to the transfer from the actual SB to the heatsink? Sans TIM, naturally.


We were talking about placing an optional sensor between the VRM mosfet and the heatsink/block. The optional sensors have a plastic film covering the actual probe portion of the sensor cable.

here is a link showing one. http://www.performance-pcs.com/phobya-temperature-sensor-single-50cm-black-sleeved.html


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> We were talking about placing an optional sensor between the VRM mosfet and the heatsink/block. The optional sensors have a plastic film covering the actual probe portion of the sensor cable.
> 
> here is a link showing one. http://www.performance-pcs.com/phobya-temperature-sensor-single-50cm-black-sleeved.html


Right, I saw you guys talking about that. But I didnt understand how it was transferring over into my temp spikes. Guess it was just unrelated


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Right, I saw you guys talking about that. But I didnt understand how it was transferring over into my temp spikes. Guess it was just unrelated


Ya, I am pretty sure he was responding in relation to the sensor topic.

I don't think what you described is a heat-spike. I think is simply a false reading, I mean 200C+ would likely kill your SB.









I'm not sure if there is a block that is compatible with the SB or not, but I don't think you need a block on your SB honestly.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> T0 is socket temps, so is CPU, CPU Package is core temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im confused and I dont think that T1 is reading correctly. Because I turned my cpu back to stock everything has been running very cool. Even after hours of gaming there is nothing to alarma me. But just now, after about an hour of playing a game, T1 says that the Max Temp it reached was 217 C. There is no way that is right. Is that T1 supposed to be Southbridge?
> 
> I wanted to get a universal block on that anyway. However, I havent seen it done yet and also dont know if a universal block will work on that spot. I thought I wouldve seen someone do it by now. Anyone know of any blocks that will work on the Southbridge for this board?
Click to expand...

depending on what kind of thermister they use, it could be either open or closed ( shorted )

or just a false reading, while hwinfo is the best monitoring program imo it is not perfect, on these new releases on my intel it keeps telling me core 0 is @ 0ghz .... only one that does it,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Yes, T1 is the south-bridge and 217C is a false reading. I'm not sure why your getting it though unless you are running more than one monitoring program at once.
> 
> 
> 
> Only HWinfo64 running and I dont know why either. I havent upgraded to the alpha release yet but thats because this release has been working just fine
> 
> When Mega Man was talking about thermal transfer it was sort of vague. And which film are you talking about? Do you mean the TIM? So far, all of the blocks Ive removed from the board have a standard TIM application. There has not been any thermal pads/film/tape. Is the SB any different? Is it supposed to have thermal tape/strip? And if I did burn through any of that it will be apparent really soon. As in when I fire up a game now. If any tthermal material is missing then I should get the same high temps again. And if I do, was the "thermal transfer" he was talking refer to the transfer from the actual SB to the heatsink? Sans TIM, naturally.
Click to expand...

sorry your post snuk in on me ( i refreshed the page before you posted and posted after. and i didnt see yours


----------



## pshootr

What BIOS setting need to be enabled for CnQ to work?


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> What BIOS setting need to be enabled for CnQ to work?


Need to be using off set mode for voltage, then under advanced , CPU configuration, cool n quite enable. In windows, power options use either balance mode (it should already be set for 5% minimum processor speed, cooling set to active and maximum processor speed set to 100%) High performance mode will have minimum processor speed set to 100%. so it will not clock down.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Need to be using off set mode for voltage, then under advanced , CPU configuration, cool n quite enable. In windows, power options use either balance mode (it should already be set for 5% minimum processor speed, cooling set to active and maximum processor speed set to 100%) High performance mode will have minimum processor speed set to 100%. so it will not clock down.


So I do need to use balanced mode in power options, I didn't know that. Thanks for all the info Chris







+1

I didn't know you had to use off-set voltage either. Thanks again


----------



## Chris635

Or you can change the minimum processor speed for high performance down to 5%.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Or you can change the minimum processor speed for high performance down to 5%.


Ok, thanks. This is the first time I have used off-set voltage, so currently I am trying to find the same load voltage that I used to have without off-set. Then I will play around with CnQ options some.

The current vcore is higher than before at load, so I am seeing higher average vcore which seems to result in higher average core temp but without spikes.

Going to lower offset 1 bump after this IBT test.

Edit: NM, I got the temp spike finally.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Need to be using off set mode for voltage, then under advanced , CPU configuration, cool n quite enable. In windows, power options use either balance mode (it should already be set for 5% minimum processor speed, cooling set to active and maximum processor speed set to 100%) High performance mode will have minimum processor speed set to 100%. so it will not clock down.
> 
> 
> 
> So I do need to use balanced mode in power options, I didn't know that. Thanks for all the info Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> I didn't know you had to use off-set voltage either. Thanks again
Click to expand...

you dont need to you just wont have a reduction in vcore


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you dont need to you just wont have a reduction in vcore


Yes..what mega said. I should have clarified it a little more clearer.


----------



## agung79

Hello guys I have new problem here, I just finish re loops my custom wc, after all put together n clean install windows, reset bios.... I found my cf from 16x 16x become 8x 16x... in gpuz and in bios pcie1 become 8x....
And just remove second gpu on pcie 3 still same... I cant switch thats gpus cos have to remove all wc custom....
Some solution for this?


----------



## Mega Man

bios screens

need bios screens


----------



## agung79

Nothing special for bios setting... Bios all default and at gpu.dimm post pci x16 #1 running at x8 native.... and at gpuz x8 pcie 1.1 not pcie 2.0.... strange. ..
At pci x16 #3 running at x16 native and gpuz x16 1.1....

I want to re write my bios... I hope its solve this problem


----------



## Mega Man

that doesnt help, i mean i need bios screen shots.

also would like to know EXACTLY what do you have in your PCIE slots


----------



## agung79

okay... these are my bios screen shots...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











sorry for late repond... i have stomach problem...









thanks...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> okay... these are my bios screen shots...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for late repond... i have stomach problem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks...


sorry for the delay

do you have anything besides gpus in your pcie slots * i dont care about PCI just PCIE

from the bios screens thing look normal.

if you have NO other cards then you will need to remove the first gpu and check the slot for debris, blow it out with air and reseat it


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sorry for the delay
> 
> do you have anything besides gpus in your pcie slots * i dont care about PCI just PCIE
> 
> from the bios screens thing look normal.
> 
> if you have NO other cards then you will need to remove the first gpu and check the slot for debris, blow it out with air and reseat it


no other cards on pci or pcie, just that 2 gpus... okay then i have drain n reloop, once again, and clean that pcie ....









thanks


----------



## Mega Man

Like I said you can force 8x in bios or this

It doesn't look froced.

Sorry. Visit Know your pain :\ I just went through this with mine. . My th10.... it weighs is more then my wife..... and it Sucked


----------



## pshootr

I am having trouble getting my desktop mic to work in the rear jack. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I am having trouble getting my desktop mic to work in the rear jack. Anyone else have this issue?


Do you have any other input source like a webcam with mic? Check the recording devices which is default and which is communication. The sound drivers ask me what was inserted everytime (mic or line in).


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Do you have any other input source like a webcam with mic? Check the recording devices which is default and which is communication. The sound drivers ask me what was inserted everytime (mic or line in).


No I don't have any other input device installed. I had it showing as default device, but it would still not work. My driver also regognized me plugging it in and I selected "mic" but it still would not work in the rear jack. I finally got frustrated and plugged it in the front.


----------



## 033Y5

running my 1045t for a few weeks while i lap my fx8350 and one of my raystorm blocks and managed this for gaming profile so far 

and this is as high as i can go for validation so far http://valid.canardpc.com/r16gfz

so the question is can i keep pushing vcore to 1.6v to 1.65v as long as temps are good (for that validation i never had any temps over 35ish)

anyone fancy posting some benchmark scores with some 6 core chips phenom ii or fx just for a bit of fun


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> running my 1045t for a few weeks while i lap my fx8350 and one of my raystorm blocks and managed this for gaming profile so far
> 
> and this is as high as i can go for validation so far http://valid.canardpc.com/r16gfz
> 
> so the question is can i keep pushing vcore to 1.6v to 1.65v as long as temps are good (for that validation i never had any temps over 35ish)
> 
> anyone fancy posting some benchmark scores with some 6 core chips phenom ii or fx just for a bit of fun


As for the voltage, I'd be careful above 1.6 on water with the Thuban regardless of the temps.

I'll provide a target for you
Water cooled cpu , stock air on the 290X
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4020378


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> running my 1045t for a few weeks while i lap my fx8350 and one of my raystorm blocks and managed this for gaming profile so far
> 
> and this is as high as i can go for validation so far http://valid.canardpc.com/r16gfz
> 
> so the question is can i keep pushing vcore to 1.6v to 1.65v as long as temps are good (for that validation i never had any temps over 35ish)
> 
> anyone fancy posting some benchmark scores with some 6 core chips phenom ii or fx just for a bit of fun


Like cssorkinman said I wouldn't run that kind of voltage in a 24/7 setup at least not on a Thuban . They just won't take it.


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> As for the voltage, I'd be careful above 1.6 on water with the Thuban regardless of the temps.
> 
> I'll provide a target for you
> Water cooled cpu , stock air on the 290X
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4020378


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Like cssorkinman said I wouldn't run that kind of voltage in a 24/7 setup at least not on a Thuban . They just won't take it.


i am only after max validation really so only got to boot to windows for validation and quick screenshot.

i have looked through hwbot and seen some people around 1.6v 1.65v but cant remember what there cooling was am sure some where just water cooling.

what is the max cpu nb voltage can i go as high as 1.5v or should i keep it under 1.45ish?


----------



## Johan45

Under just water cooling I wouldn't push too much further TBH. Those big volts come when you have the cooling to back it up. If you're not worried about killing the chip then go for it .
Here's a pic of my 1090T under cold water 1.65 V_Core and 1.45 CPU_NB


----------



## 033Y5

nice









when you say cold water are you using an ice bucket or?

i got the chip for cheap so not to worried about it but dont wanna kill my board


----------



## SabbathHB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Under just water cooling I wouldn't push too much further TBH. Those big volts come when you have the cooling to back it up. If you're not worried about killing the chip then go for it .
> Here's a pic of my 1090T under cold water 1.65 V_Core and 1.45 CPU_NB


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you say cold water are you using an ice bucket or?
> 
> i got the chip for cheap so not to worried about it but dont wanna kill my board


Ohh show him Johan! I still get a kick out of your cooling pics.


----------



## Johan45

Rad out the window in the winter. The water was likely in the -15c range. I have killed a few CPUs and as long as that's what goes I haven't had it take the board. Usually it's the other way around the board will take the CPU with it. There are never any guarantees though.

OK gimme a minute sabbath


----------



## 033Y5

sweet



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







intel burn test is not a good strees test for Thuban i passed on v.high and crashed on everything else i ran
i didnt even get to play fifa without it crashing just at kick-off ( joys of a gaming / oc rig)
back to prime95


----------



## SabbathHB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Rad out the window in the winter. The water was likely in the -15c range. I have killed a few CPUs and as long as that's what goes I haven't had it take the board. Usually it's the other way around the board will take the CPU with it. There are never any guarantees though.
> 
> OK gimme a minute sabbath


----------



## 033Y5

using prime95 blend test for 20 minute runs to find what voltages need tweaking


----------



## Mega Man

^^ 20 min is not long enough


----------



## 033Y5

I know but its helping me to try and get close or beat cssorkinman fs score
So 20 minutes if enough to pass the benches and will run prime blend for at least 4 - 6 hours for my gaming profile when I finished benching this chip , if I haven't finished lapping my fx8350


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> I know but its helping me to try and get close or beat cssorkinman fs score
> So 20 minutes if enough to pass the benches and will run prime blend for at least 4 - 6 hours for my gaming profile when I finished benching this chip , if I haven't finished lapping my fx8350


Another target for you











Custom water cooling.


----------



## agung79

be careful.... to much vcore, high temp ambient or bad luck....... using ibt avx need 1.54v @ 5ghz... now down to 4.9ghz with 1.49v. daily... but still ok @ 5ghz....

better check it .....


----------



## richie_2010

hi guys
i need your help regarding some ram that im having issues with

the issue is
the 2 sticks boot seperatly in all slots when testing however put them both in i get error code 50, ive used the mem ok button reset bios but nothing
put back in my 2 sticks of ripjaws n bam works

im just so puzzled as to why this happens

also put a ripjaw in and boots
put a dominator stick in aswell, bios shows 2gb and in the spd tabs it doesnt show


----------



## Johan45

Some sticks just don't work well. Typically the ones I have seen the most problems with are Kingston. You could try booting with one stick setting the timings manually. Make sure that the tRRD, tWTR,tRTP are at 5-6 and that the tCWL is within one of the CL and 2T command then work from there. Some of these sticks just don't get read correctly or the XMP(INTEL) just sets up too toght for an AMD system


----------



## richie_2010

i will try this







i used mem ok to get the one stick up. plugged in the other and got the error 50.

The timings were loose at 1333 at 9 9 9


----------



## Johan45

It's the timings that people normally leave on auto that cause the problems. The main timings aren't the issue.


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It's the timings that people normally leave on auto that cause the problems. The main timings aren't the issue.


sorry for the slow reply seems one of them is dead doesn't want play ball atall.


----------



## Johan45

At least you got to the bottom of it.


----------



## philke

There is a new bios file, when i try to install it, it says it is not an EFI bios and does not install


----------



## felix

I asked ASUS support if M2 SSD Drives are supported for boot with HHHL PCIE adapter.

They answered that when the relevant department has any update, it will be shown directly as download, i guess they mean probably in the BIOS section.

Has anyone used an M2 SSD with PCIE adapter as bootable in teh Crosshair Formula-Z ?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philke*
> 
> There is a new bios file, when i try to install it, it says it is not an EFI bios and does not install


For the -Z model?
If so use the USB Flash to update it.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> For the -Z model?
> If so use the USB Flash to update it.


Yes, there is a new BIOS for the Z board. 2201









Yes, USB stick using Asus EZ Flash 2 Utility in UEFI. Follow the directions in the manual...


----------



## The Stilt

Nah the EzFlash sucks.
The embedded hardware SPI flasher is much better


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Nah the EzFlash sucks.
> The embedded hardware SPI flasher is much better


That's interesting, I never had a problem with EZ Flash...


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> That's interesting, I never had a problem with EZ Flash...


Generally it is working OK, but there are some issues such as the "not an EFI bios" issue when the current bios version is too old and of course the lack of NTFS support.

The hardware SPI flasher through USB works always and it always programs the whole file.


----------



## SabbathHB

Anyone running the new bios yet on the -Z? Looks like it's just USB device compatibility updates?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> That's interesting, I never had a problem with EZ Flash...
> 
> 
> 
> Generally it is working OK, but there are some issues such as the "not an EFI bios" issue when the current bios version is too old and of course the lack of NTFS support.
> 
> The hardware SPI flasher through USB works always and it always programs the whole file.
Click to expand...

I have found it more reliable, just wish all the boards had it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SabbathHB*
> 
> Anyone running the new bios yet on the -Z? Looks like it's just USB device compatibility updates?


I find it's usually best to use your current BIOS unless you have issues with something or a CPU upgrade.


----------



## mus1mus

Anyone can guide me to enable power savings on CHVFZ?

As for the new BIOS, just flashed mine. Format your stick to FAT32 and it will flash.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Anyone can guide me to enable power savings on CHVFZ?


Advanced tab, CPU Config
I run mine with
C&Q always enabled
Core 6 State enabled
APM Master Mode to auto
The rest are disabled.


----------



## mus1mus

Yep, done that. Wondering why my Vcore stats static though.

Tried offset as well to no avail. What's missing?

I use FSB if that matters.


----------



## The Sandman

Yes FSB can effect how C&Q functions (not lower voltage/clock).

On my 8350 on an original CHV-Z I'd loose the voltage dropping after the 274MHz Ref Clock and now on this 9590 with a new CHV-Z it gets even more critical as to how high the Ref Clock can go and I haven't played around enough to figure out where it starts to not function as I'd like.

This does not effect everyone the same. I know Megaman (and others) don't have this issue even at a 300MHz ref clock.
I've been trying for a year now to understand/cure why this is unsuccessfully.

My 300 ref clock OC is stable, it's just C&Q doesn't function









I was beginning to think mine was the only one (or something I do with my OC) that acts this way.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep, done that. Wondering why my Vcore stats static though.
> 
> Tried offset as well to no avail. What's missing?
> 
> I use FSB if that matters.





Also in power options for windows. If your set to high performance mode. You have to change minimum processor speed from 100% down to 5%.
Balanced mode should already be set for this.


----------



## mus1mus

Thanks buddy!. Worked!

That simply shows Im too dumb..lol


----------



## Caveat

Hello,

I have a question about this mobo. There are 3 ATX power connectors on this board. 24-pin, 8-pin and a 4-pin. Do i need to plug in the 4-pin? Because now i only have the 24 and 8 pin connected and it is running good. I only have these volt errors and Celsius errors messages that pops up now and then on the screen. Does this have to do something with the 4-pin not connected? The Celsius error is weird -109'C, but i read somewhere that thats something as some kind of "error"that comes with the board.

Specs:

Sirtec RockSolid 1200W
Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z
AMD FX-9590 cooled by NZXT Kraken x61
G.Skill Trident F3-2400C10D-16GTX
250BG SSD and 2TB of HDD
Asus Xonar Phoebus sounds card
Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X 4GB in Crossfire


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Thanks buddy!. Worked!
> 
> That simply shows Im too dumb..lol


Glad it's up and rollin'


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caveat*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have a question about this mobo. There are 3 ATX power connectors on this board. 24-pin, 8-pin and a 4-pin. Do i need to plug in the 4-pin? Because now i only have the 24 and 8 pin connected and it is running good. I only have these volt errors and Celsius errors messages that pops up now and then on the screen. Does this have to do something with the 4-pin not connected? The Celsius error is weird -109'C, but i read somewhere that thats something as some kind of "error"that comes with the board.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Sirtec RockSolid 1200W
> Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z
> AMD FX-9590 cooled by NZXT Kraken x61
> G.Skill Trident F3-2400C10D-16GTX
> 250BG SSD and 2TB of HDD
> Asus Xonar Phoebus sounds card
> Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X 4GB in Crossfire


That 4 pin is for extra cpu power depending on your overclock. Personally, I would not overclock much over 4.8 ghz with out it. It does help with stability.
As far as that celsius error, sounds like your running AI suite voltage and temperature monitoring software. It sucks! I only install AI suite with fan expert. The voltage and temp monitoring is inaccurate as crap.


----------



## Caveat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> That 4 pin is for extra cpu power depending on your overclock. Personally, I would not overclock much over 4.8 ghz with out it. It does help with stability.
> As far as that celsius error, sounds like your running AI suite voltage and temperature monitoring software. It sucks! I only install AI suite with fan expert. The voltage and temp monitoring is inaccurate as crap.


Alright. But do i need it with the 4.7 GHz the FX-9590 gives? Ye i have aisuit on pc, but actually i dont look on it. I use the CAM software that came with the Kraken x61. Thanks for the answer


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caveat*
> 
> Alright. But *do i need it with the 4.7 GHz the FX-9590 gives?* Ye i have aisuit on pc, but actually i dont look on it. I use the CAM software that came with the Kraken x61. Thanks for the answer


Yes, I use it no matter what...

Especially with the 9590 and a CrossFire array...

AI Suite is garbage! My advice? Take it off your system...


----------



## Caveat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Yes, I use it no matter what...
> 
> Especially with the 9590 and a CrossFire array...
> 
> AI Suite is garbage! My advice? Take it off your system...


I just connected it and i didnt see any voltage error pop up since. So i think that fixed it. Only the minus centrigrade pop up i have seen once.


----------



## Mega Man

Alot of
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep, done that. Wondering why my Vcore stats static though.
> 
> Tried offset as well to no avail. What's missing?
> 
> I use FSB if that matters.


windows- but glad you figured it out
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Yes FSB can effect how C&Q functions (not lower voltage/clock).
> 
> On my 8350 on an original CHV-Z I'd loose the voltage dropping after the 274MHz Ref Clock and now on this 9590 with a new CHV-Z it gets even more critical as to how high the Ref Clock can go and I haven't played around enough to figure out where it starts to not function as I'd like.
> 
> This does not effect everyone the same. I know Megaman (and others) don't have this issue even at a 300MHz ref clock.
> I've been trying for a year now to understand/cure why this is unsuccessfully.
> 
> My 300 ref clock OC is stable, it's just C&Q doesn't function
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was beginning to think mine was the only one (or something I do with my OC) that acts this way.


still dont know why wish you lived close, mine works fine :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caveat*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have a question about this mobo. There are 3 ATX power connectors on this board. 24-pin, 8-pin and a 4-pin. Do i need to plug in the 4-pin? Because now i only have the 24 and 8 pin connected and it is running good. I only have these volt errors and Celsius errors messages that pops up now and then on the screen. Does this have to do something with the 4-pin not connected? The Celsius error is weird -109'C, but i read somewhere that thats something as some kind of "error"that comes with the board.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Sirtec RockSolid 1200W
> Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z
> AMD FX-9590 cooled by NZXT Kraken x61
> G.Skill Trident F3-2400C10D-16GTX
> 250BG SSD and 2TB of HDD
> Asus Xonar Phoebus sounds card
> Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X 4GB in Crossfire


it is really up to you personal pref,

the popups are because of aisuite ( dont trust them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Caveat*
> 
> Alright. But *do i need it with the 4.7 GHz the FX-9590 gives?* Ye i have aisuit on pc, but actually i dont look on it. I use the CAM software that came with the Kraken x61. Thanks for the answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I use it no matter what...
> 
> Especially with the 9590 and a CrossFire array...
> 
> AI Suite is garbage! My advice? Take it off your system...
Click to expand...

qft


----------



## richie_2010

i wonder if we are going to get boot support for intels 750 nvme ssds. i note a new bios is out but nothing mentioned.

Im thinking of upgrading in the next few years but may do sooner dependant on amds new offerings


----------



## felix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> i wonder if we are going to get boot support for intels 750 nvme ssds. i note a new bios is out but nothing mentioned.
> 
> Im thinking of upgrading in the next few years but may do sooner dependant on amds new offerings


I already emailed ASUS support on that, the rep answered that my question is forwarded to the relevant department of ASUS headquarters.

When i asked if he will reply with a new bios or something, he answered that any update will be immediately shown in the motherboard's download page, if/when available.

My question was about the use of Samsung SM951 with HHHL PCI-E adapter as a boot drive.


----------



## p5ych00n5

*BUMP*

Greetings all, just a quick one, does anyone use the molex EZ plug connector, I cannot for the life of me find a discrete way of connecting and routing a cable to it. I'm running XFire 7970 btw


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> *BUMP*
> 
> Greetings all, just a quick one, does anyone use the molex EZ plug connector, I cannot for the life of me find a discrete way of connecting and routing a cable to it. I'm running XFire 7970 btw


For 2 cards you wouldnt need it ive run 4 on it with a mild overclock and still been right but for heavy overclocks on 3+ GPU's it wouldnt be a bad idea


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> For 2 cards you wouldnt need it ive run 4 on it with a mild overclock and still been right but for heavy overclocks on 3+ GPU's it wouldnt be a bad idea


Cheers mate, I haven't got it connected at the moment but my cards are at stock and I haven't pushed them so far


----------



## Johan45

Like the Sarge says , it won't be necessary, I pushed a couple of 290s with no issue.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Like the Sarge says , it won't be necessary, I pushed a couple of 290s with no issue.


Considering this.......









I cannot envision a way to route any cable neatly and stealthily(?)


----------



## Johan45

That's what I mean, you can't. I can use it just fine since I have a bench not a box. I have wires and crap sticking out everywhere, for me it's not looks I just need power. You really shouldn't need it with what you're running.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's what I mean, you can't. I can use it just fine since I have a bench not a box. I have wires and crap sticking out everywhere, for me it's not looks I just need power. You really shouldn't need it with what you're running.


Thanks mate


----------



## richie_2010

Hi guys.

I tried today to install windows 8 to the sm951 and im having some issues. I have had to create a new usb stick for uefi and it installed. When it restarted my mb doesnt recognise the drive to boot. I get a flash screen regarding cms/csm but whatever setting i change nothing works

Can anyone think of any ideas.

Ps when i turn of csm it says in bios vga not detected as non uefi. I might flash to a uefi gop bios to test it out


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> I tried today to install windows 8 to the sm951 and im having some issues. I have had to create a new usb stick for uefi and it installed. When it restarted my mb doesnt recognise the drive to boot. I get a flash screen regarding cms/csm but whatever setting i change nothing works
> 
> Can anyone think of any ideas.
> 
> Ps when i turn of csm it says in bios vga not detected as non uefi. I might flash to a uefi gop bios to test it out


Are you using an USB 3.0 port?







If you are, it *will not be recognized* upon boot, *only USB 2.0 will be...*


----------



## richie_2010

Im using the 2.0 slots









The install went onto the drive and when it restarted the bios wont boot off the ssd. I keep getting the cms error


----------



## felix

I answered your post in ROG forums, also.

I believe i've read something about the CSM bios option.Cannot locate the forum/post that stated it right now, but try toggling this option in the bios ( i don't even remember where this option is).

Also, try to see the boot media selection to be in UEFI only mode, since you've installed in UEFI mode.

I just received an AHCI version of the SM951 for testing, so whichever my findings are, i will give feedback.

Which version is your SM951 ?AHCI or NVMe ?


----------



## richie_2010

Achi ssd buddy.

The opt is on the same screen as setting boot drives.
ive tried them all and nothing








I dont think were goin be able boot from it. Im goin give a good go though


----------



## felix

I knew there was a great possibility not to make it boot, so its' ok if i don't succeed. The drive i got is exactly for testing that scenario.

I read a month ago or so, the following page with general info & troubleshooting for this drive :

https://www.ramcity.com.au/blog/m.2-ngff-ssd-compatibility-list/189#comment-1993332998

Also, there is a method described here (it is considered to be successful, this is what i'm gonna follow too) :

http://www.thessdreview.com/forums/threads/xp941-on-asrock-z97-extreme6-ultra-m-2-windows-7-install.3987/page-2#post-36803 (see post #30)

Could you describe the method of installation you followed ?


----------



## UncleBlitz

hi everyone,

not been here since ages because of intense night trucking, i m back with some questions and i hope you are all fine:

i ve buy a formula-Z and a FX-9370 on a sort of local EBay and even if the board was sell under "new" status... it was toasted (lights on the board but black screen)....by luck i got a RMA ticket and i ll get it back ...replaced...next week (hats off to asus and azaccessoires)

....i have decided to install the 9370 on my good old formulaV to see how it run....i tryed the same settings i m using on my 8350 who is stable like a rock since more than a year @ 5.00ghz...
...well i cant get it stable over 4.6 ghz

so i told me that the cpu was probably like the board...damaged and i decided to buy a 9590 and installed it with the same settings but.....lol again....no way to get it stable over 4.8ghz

are thoses cpu not compatible with the classical formula V, do they require some specific and different settings than a FX-8xxx or....did i miss something ?can a good old 8350 from a metal box compete with thoses supposed top binned 9xxx ??? i hope the formulaZ will be a better improvement to my rig than the cpu jump...my back hurts a lil for now


----------



## Johan45

The 9xxx will work in the CHVF without issue or any special BIOS. Hard to say with the limited info what could be your problem but you could try added CPU_NB volts, that's typically what holds peole back from what I see.


----------



## mus1mus

Or Less of CPU-NB.


----------



## UncleBlitz

oops...sorry for the lack of info about my OC and thanks for the answers:

cpu @5.00 ghz ( 200 x 25) cpu.v: 1.5 v LLC ultra
cpu.nb @ 2600 mhz cpu.nb.v:1.25 v LLC high
RAM 2 x2 GB 1600 mhz 1.525v

all this is stable with my 8350 and not with the 9370 & the 9590...all freeze after some seconds or minutes...so i tryed to keep thoses settings but to reduce the oc multiplier and to get em stable i had to set the multiplier very close to the stock speeds....weird

i ll try to play with the cpu.nb voltage but i dont really understand why it works like a charm on my 8350, i remember it was a good chip but it never was a golden one, though i was able to bench @ 5.3 ghz (nothing more because of the heat







)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> oops...sorry for the lack of info about my OC and thanks for the answers:
> 
> cpu @5.00 ghz ( 200 x 25) cpu.v: 1.5 v LLC ultra
> cpu.nb @ 2600 mhz cpu.nb.v:1.25 v LLC high
> RAM 2 x2 GB 1600 mhz 1.525v
> 
> all this is stable with my 8350 and not with the 9370 & the 9590...all freeze after some seconds or minutes...so i tryed to keep thoses settings but to reduce the oc multiplier and to get em stable i had to set the multiplier very close to the stock speeds....weird
> 
> i ll try to play with the cpu.nb voltage but i dont really understand why it works like a charm on my 8350, i remember it was a good chip but it never was a golden one, though i was able to bench @ 5.3 ghz (nothing more because of the heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


That's a fairly low cpu / nb voltage for 2600 mhz. Also kind of low voltage to the ram, what is the exact kit you are using?
Do you have ignore cpu voltage selected in the monitor tab in bios?


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's a fairly low cpu / nb voltage for 2600 mhz. Also kind of low voltage to the ram, what is the exact kit you are using?
> Do you have ignore cpu voltage selected in the monitor tab in bios?


hi m8,

i m using 4x 2GB kingston HyperX @ 1600 mhz


it s an old kit now and i ll upgrade this when i ll receive the formula-Z, thoses will still on the formulaV for my son with the [email protected] 5.00ghz...(i can imagine the smile on his face when i ll tell to him that mine runs only around 4.7 ghz)

i dont understand your last question, my cpu voltage is on "manual" set on 1.5v, cant see any" cpu voltage" option in the monitor tab....but i have old eyes now







....do you mean VCore voltage? anyway all is set on "monitor"....do i set something on ignore?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's a fairly low cpu / nb voltage for 2600 mhz. Also kind of low voltage to the ram, what is the exact kit you are using?
> Do you have ignore cpu voltage selected in the monitor tab in bios?
> 
> 
> 
> hi m8,
> 
> i m using 4x 2GB kingston HyperX @ 1600 mhz
> 
> 
> it s an old kit now and i ll upgrade this when i ll receive the formula-Z, thoses will still on the formulaV for my son with the [email protected] 5.00ghz...(i can imagine the smile on his face when i ll tell to him that mine runs only around 4.7 ghz)
> 
> i dont understand your last question, my cpu voltage is on "manual" set on 1.5v, cant see any" cpu voltage" option in the monitor tab....but i have old eyes now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....do you mean VCore voltage? anyway all is set on "monitor"....do i set something on ignore?
Click to expand...

I'm sorry , the model of motherboard you have or the bio's that it is on may not have the feature I'm talking about. There is a tab in bios on my Z that is "monitor" and under it is an option to ignore cpu voltage. This circumvents overvolting protection. It's possible that certain FX 9XXX's with high vid's , especially with turbo enabled, and high LLC settings to go above where that protection is meant to kick in by default.
I'll have to consider the problem some more tomorrow , when I'm not actually fallling asleep at my computer...lol . Good luck to you


----------



## UncleBlitz

lol....no problem, i was falling asleep too and i forgot to mention an important thing....i did another test that will makes it easier to understand
When i saw that the 9xxx wasnt stable i decided to reset both RAM and cpu.nb to default settings and to play only with the cpu OC:

turbo disabled on all tests, cpu.nb and ram on auto/stock settings
8350: 200 x 25 cpu.v=1.5 and LLC on ultra @ 5.00ghz works with theses settings nicely since more than a year
9370: 200 x 23 cpu.v=1.5 and LLC on ultra @ 4.6 ghz works for benching but wasnt tested for stability
9590: 200 x 24 cpu.v=1.5 and LLC on ultra @ 4.8 ghz works for benching but wasnt tested for stability

if i go higer on the multiplier the 8350 bsod @ 5.1 ghz, i bet it simply requires more voltage
if i go higher on the multiplier the 9370 freeze the pc and the screen @ 4.7 ghz
if i go higher on the multiplier the 9590 freeze the pc and the screen @ 4.9 ghz


----------



## richie_2010

Felix any update on your sm951 install


----------



## felix

It seems that my Win 7 Install USB was not properly set.

I followed this procedure to get it ready. In a while i will let you know what happened.

BTW, could you also post the steps you followed for setting up the installation media and the installation itself ? Also the CSM/Secure boot settings you have set in BIOS ?

Thank you


----------



## richie_2010

Thats the same guide i used and it installed. Restarted and no show.
im cms i did the following
auto: nothing
disabled: cms box before bios loaded had gpu error aswell
flashed gpu to gop bios and got nothing
set everything to uefi and it just kept taking me to bios.

Im unsure if installing raid/achi drivers before os would help
i added em after but it didnt help


----------



## felix

So, i also tried "launch EFI shell" method, with every possible setting in BIOS, also Win8.1 UEFI USB installation, but no go.

There is an interesting post by parsec (which i can assume is the same parsec from here and Crucial forums) which says somehting about old UEFI code in BIOS. Found here in the ASRock forums

I will be away from my pc for the next 12 hours, so you can try to send ASUS support the problem, in order to update the BIOS code ( or any other workaround).

I will be having the SM951 for maybe 2-3 days more, so i will not be useful for you to test anything else after that time.


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> So, i also tried "launch EFI shell" method, with every possible setting in BIOS, also Win8.1 UEFI USB installation, but no go.
> 
> There is an interesting post by parsec (which i can assume is the same parsec from here and Crucial forums) which says somehting about old UEFI code in BIOS. Found here in the ASRock forums
> 
> I will be away from my pc for the next 12 hours, so you can try to send ASUS support the problem, in order to update the BIOS code ( or any other workaround).
> 
> I will be having the SM951 for maybe 2-3 days more, so i will not be useful for you to test anything else after that time.


i honestly think that a new bios is needed for our boards for it to read or if samsung actually made a fw for the drive because i don tthink they have one as such. I think its just like a generic fw for basic use.
i installed samsung magiician and it didnt show as being a samsung drive

i wonder if the lenovo ones would work since they have a custom fw on them. i saw fw updates on there website but it needs be in one of there laptops to be updated it wont run on a non lenovo laptop/pc


----------



## felix

Indeed,since all our attempts failed, there should be something missing from the bios.

I had already contacted Tech Support last month asking for a new bios for new M.2 over PCI-E drives and NVMe.

The answer i got was that my request was forwarded to the Tech Headquarters and that i should check for updates in the download's list for this board.

Neither negative nor positive answer.

That's why i suggest you also send them a request for the SM951 AHCI to be recognised in the BIOS.More people requesting it may roll some gears.


----------



## richie_2010

Do you have the link ill email em. I sent a quick pm on rog forum


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Like the Sarge says , it won't be necessary, I pushed a couple of 290s with no issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering this....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot envision a way to route any cable neatly and stealthily(?)
Click to expand...

the best way i have found is to run it to the right, and under the heatsink, then down under the pcie locks on the right of the pcie slot ( looks best when pcie slots are fully populated ) to the bottom of the board and then behind the mobo in your case


----------



## richie_2010

Or make one and go sraight up and down behind the mb tray.
least thats one straight line and would look a little cleaner


----------



## Mega Man

IMO it does not look as good, but that is ok to each their own

the reason is i can make mine disappear as it is behind things where as your "one line" is seen and in the middle of everything


----------



## mus1mus

If you have about at least a couple millimeters of space under your Exhaust Fan and the panel the holds the rear IO, you can tack those wires hidden. But that'll mean longer wires. Esp if your PSU is at the bottome. And you have a Large case.

What I did was just sleeve a single Molex Cable and run it from the PSU at the bottom to the top and sitting beside the VRM Heatsink.

Sleeved cables are still the bees knees!


----------



## felix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Do you have the link ill email em. I sent a quick pm on rog forum


You have to login to your ASUS account @ ASUS website and send a Technical inquiry, via the form.

I got a reply today, to try with a normal HDD and report if i get the same problem.


----------



## richie_2010

Sent a request.

Ive just read your message again. Were trying get the sm951 working why would installing the os to a hdd get us anywhere wouldnt it install to a hdd n normal ssd since its a hw/bios issue affecting the sm951.


----------



## felix

There are 2 possible scenarios for that :

a) Either they are trying to see if the newest BIOS or a UEFI boot module of it is faulty,

or

b) they are gonna close the Technical Inquiry just by stating SM951 incompatibility, if HDD succeeds to boot via UEFI installation.


----------



## richie_2010

Ahh i never thought of either of them. Been a long day for me today.
I hope its a dodgy bios and they fix it for us


----------



## felix

I hope you are right, unfortunately, when it comes to supporting old H/W i have a bad feeling.

Let's hope they do a good move and increase their good reputation (judging by own experience) by following some premium level Tech-Support path.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> the best way i have found is to run it to the right, and under the heatsink, then down under the pcie locks on the right of the pcie slot ( looks best when pcie slots are fully populated ) to the bottom of the board and then behind the mobo in your case


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Or make one and go sraight up and down behind the mb tray.
> least thats one straight line and would look a little cleaner


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> IMO it does not look as good, but that is ok to each their own
> 
> the reason is i can make mine disappear as it is behind things where as your "one line" is seen and in the middle of everything


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you have about at least a couple millimeters of space under your Exhaust Fan and the panel the holds the rear IO, you can tack those wires hidden. But that'll mean longer wires. Esp if your PSU is at the bottome. And you have a Large case.
> 
> What I did was just sleeve a single Molex Cable and run it from the PSU at the bottom to the top and sitting beside the VRM Heatsink.
> 
> Sleeved cables are still the bees knees!


I'm currently in the middle of creating a I/O cover like on the Sabretooth boards so I'd be able to run it underneath that for uber stealth


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Considering this.......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot envision a way to route any cable neatly and stealthily(?)


you could solder a molex to the back of the board









you only require the molex for 3way it isn't needed for 2way


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> you could solder a molex to the back of the board


Have you tried doing one?


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> you could solder a molex to the back of the board


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Have you tried doing one?


Heh, I'm the epitome of the PSA of why burny stuffs are dangerous


----------



## Erick

Hello guys I have a question.

I have the crosshair v formula (non-z)

The lastest bios they have is the 1703 from 2012, but I see that the formula - Z has newer bios, could these bios from formula Z be used on a NON-Z motherboard?

Thanks.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> Hello guys I have a question.
> 
> I have the crosshair v formula (non-z)
> 
> The lastest bios they have is the 1703 from 2012, but I see that the formula - Z has newer bios, could these bios from formula Z be used on a NON-Z motherboard?
> 
> Thanks.


No....don't please.

they are different motherboards


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No....don't please.
> 
> they are different motherboards


Alright thx.
Best BIOS for overclocking on the formula NON -Z is the 1703 it self or some previous version is better?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No....don't please.
> 
> they are different motherboards
> 
> 
> 
> Alright thx.
> Best BIOS for overclocking on the formula NON -Z is the 1703 it self or some previous version is better?
Click to expand...

1703 works best for me i've found but that's with a Piledriver chip, not sure if there's a better BIOS for Bulldozer chips but most i've seen have used 1703 with it


----------



## jayflores

+1 on the 1703 bios for both BD and PD.


----------



## Erick

Thanks guys,

What is the common rule for OC stability, IBT, OCCT, prime95, how much time?

I only play games, so I really dont care about being 24hrs prime95 stable, I just need to be game stable.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> Thanks guys,
> 
> What is the common rule for OC stability, IBT, OCCT, prime95, how much time?
> 
> I only play games, so I really dont care about being 24hrs prime95 stable, I just need to be game stable.


Myself I don't run P95 till I can pass 20 runs of IBT AVX set to Maximum, I'm one those type









IMHO 20 runs of IBT AVX set to Very High = gaming stable.
Some might tell you 10 runs would be enough.
It all comes down to whatever fits your needs.


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Myself I don't run P95 till I can pass 20 runs of IBT AVX set to Maximum, I'm one those type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO 20 runs of IBT AVX set to Very High = gaming stable.
> Some might tell you 10 runs would be enough.
> It all comes down to whatever fits your needs.


Thank you.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Posted this in the 7XXX owners club, but I thought I'd share the love

Hey all, just a quick one, my second 7970 isn't being recognised through CCC, GPU-Z or Device Manager. But BIOS and CPU-Z Recognise it but CPU-Z is turning up some funky numbers.



Primary card (the one recognised) is the left CPU-Z, Secondary the right CPU-Z.

Any idea?, dead card?, dead slot?. Bear in mind I have both cards in a custom loop so just swapping slots is a little more difficult than just swapping cards, but them's the breaks. So I'd like to bounce ideas around before a loop teardown

Crosshair V Formula-Z board BTW

Kind Regards
p5ych00n5


----------



## mus1mus

You might need to do a tear down. Install one card at a time. For Driver detection.

But maybe you can try these:
Control Panel > Device Manager > Display Adapters > Disable whatever's there.

Do a DDU > Then After rebooting without the Drivers, Enable one of the cards. Install Drivers.

Reboot if needed. After one has been recognized and working properly, Disable it again. Enable the second card. (Driver should install it)

Reboot if needed.

Enable both Cards.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You might need to do a tear down. Install one card at a time. For Driver detection.
> 
> But maybe you can try these:
> Control Panel > Device Manager > Display Adapters > Disable whatever's there.
> 
> Do a DDU > Then After rebooting without the Drivers, Enable one of the cards. Install Drivers.
> 
> Reboot if needed. After one has been recognized and working properly, Disable it again. Enable the second card. (Driver should install it)
> 
> Reboot if needed.
> 
> Enable both Cards.


So I did a DDU, reinstalled the 14.12 drivers. Went to device Manager, the second card is recognised but Windows had disabled it with error code 43. So I uninstalled the card through Device Manager, scanned for hardware changes and instant blackscreen followed by a BSOD "page fault in non paged area (ati********).

I'm thinking the card is dead


----------



## p5ych00n5

I am disappoint


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> I am disappoint


Is the card new?

Do you have an OC software active?

Did you check it prior to installing the block?


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Is the card new?
> 
> Do you have an OC software active?
> 
> Did you check it prior to installing the block?


The cards about a year old, a refurb sold through a private seller on eBay, stock settings on the non OC bios 950/1425, it's spent it's whole existence under the same block and worked flawlessly up until now.

It's been occasionally pushed for benches but not 24/7, from research it looks like the Vram has died/dying, if I use it as the secondary card and no Crossfire Windows will run for about 10 minutes before I cop a black screen while the PC will continue to run, If I run it as primary I get the above corruption and the PC will automatically reboot once it hits desktop


----------



## mus1mus

Does it happen when in BIOS?


----------



## p5ych00n5

No, no visual corruption in BIOS, the cards recognised as it usually would be, as soon as it reboots from POST to where it crashes the corruption happens. I have tried my spare PSU and the same thing occurs.

I might just have to bite the bullet and drain the loop and swap the cards and slots just to be certain

Oh and 2201 Bios

Now it's in BIOS


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Is the card new?
> 
> Do you have an OC software active?
> 
> Did you check it prior to installing the block?


It's definitely the card, drained the loop, retimmed, new thermal pads, reinstalled it in the primary slot and it's doing the same visual corruption


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> It's definitely the card, drained the loop, retimmed, new thermal pads, reinstalled it in the primary slot and it's doing the same visual corruption


I dont know if it will help but try flashing another VGA BIOS. Memory timings can cause that.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I dont know if it will help but try flashing another VGA BIOS. Memory timings can cause that.


It's totally dead now, it makes it to the Windows splash screen then as soon as the PC hits the desktop, blackscreen

Cheers for the help though









Oh and the bright side I at least now know it's the card and not the MB, silver lining and all that


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> It's totally dead now, it makes it to the Windows splash screen then as soon as the PC hits the desktop, blackscreen


Looks like we're on the same page here.

My 290 is having the same issue. I'm gonna flash it back today. But I don't have screen issues. Just a bad flash.

Since you have 2 GPUs, put the good one on the first slot. That should allow you to work on Windows fine.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Looks like we're on the same page here.
> 
> My 290 is having the same issue. I'm gonna flash it back today. But I don't have screen issues. Just a bad flash.
> 
> Since you have 2 GPUs, put the good one on the first slot. That should allow you to work on Windows fine.


It's working fine with the card in the second slot, I refuse to drain and teardown again







. That will happen once the upgrade cycle begins afresh


----------



## p5ych00n5

Well the borked card isn't crashing Windows anymore after the BIOS flash, maybe because Windows isn't recognising it or CCC as well.

GPU-Z no recognise but CPU-Z recognises it


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Well the borked card isn't crashing Windows anymore after the BIOS flash, maybe because Windows isn't recognising it or CCC as well.


Have you verified the performance on Crossfire?


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Have you verified the performance on Crossfire?


Can't activate crossfire as the card isn't recognised


----------



## p5ych00n5

*snip*


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Have you verified the performance on Crossfire?


Weird, Win 10 TP just updated to 10166 and the flaky card is now recognised by Device Manager, CCC, MSI AB and GPU-Z.









But if I activate Crossfire I get a "Thread Stuck In Device Driver" BSOD







, If I don't activate Crossfire no BSOD









Big props mate for all your help







. It's strange, I'm getting more advice on a Motherboard thread on a GPU problem than I'm getting from a thread on the actual GPU itself


----------



## mus1mus

Glad you remedied it mate.

I'm not too sure what's happening on that card. But maybe you can try another BIOS. Reference maybe. Or a 280X's bios. You might wanna look into using the same bios for both cards.

Avoid OC Bios for the mean time.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Glad you remedied it mate.
> 
> I'm not too sure what's happening on that card. But maybe you can try another BIOS. Reference maybe. Or a 280X's bios. You might wanna look into using the same bios for both cards.
> 
> Avoid OC Bios for the mean time.


Cheers mate, crossfire's still being pedantic but I'm just happy it's alive again.

I've backed up both BIOS on both cards so I'll start flashing tomorrow and fingers crossed


----------



## p5ych00n5

The Card is shot, I've gone through every possible scenario and fix that I can find and it's still throwing up visual corruption.

My 390X fund has now started, Au Revoir 7970 may your silicon soul find eternal peace


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Glad you remedied it mate.
> 
> I'm not too sure what's happening on that card. But maybe you can try another BIOS. Reference maybe. Or a 280X's bios. You might wanna look into using the same bios for both cards.
> 
> Avoid OC Bios for the mean time.


So I've flashed ALOT of Bios for this card, found one that works, but I was still getting the dramas, then I saw this........





By this I mean the voltages on both cards, so for an experiment I changed the primary cards voltage to the Secondary Cards voltage, instant death.

I manually input the voltages which works perfectly fine with the primary but the secondary refuses to budge off 806mV


----------



## mus1mus

Disabled ULPS?

I ran out of ideas mate.









One thing I would suggest though, had this issue trying to SLI mediocre 650Tis,

1. Detach both, go back to stock air cooling first while trying to solve this issue. (Drain-Fill cycle will hurt you more than doing this)
2. Do a DDU, to remove the driver.
3. Install each card independently. (I suggest you start with the working one. On the *first X16 slot*)
4. Install the Driver. Verify things run fine then uninstall the first card on slot 1.
5. Install the stupid card on the *1st X16 slot*. Verify if it was FUBAR or just messing up. It should be detected by the driver after a couple reboots.
6. If it was running fine alone, remove it from the first slot and unto the next X16 slot. Let the Driver detect it was there. Do a test again on just a single card.
7. If it was now running fine, Install the good card on the 1st X16 slot.
8. If things work out fine, they should be in synch. And you can then go back to watercooling the.

I had been into that issue were each slot should be initiated with the driver one by one.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Disabled ULPS?
> 
> I ran out of ideas mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I would suggest though, had this issue trying to SLI mediocre 650Tis,
> 
> 1. Detach both, go back to stock air cooling first while trying to solve this issue. (Drain-Fill cycle will hurt you more than doing this)
> 2. Do a DDU, to remove the driver.
> 3. Install each card independently. (I suggest you start with the working one. On the *first X16 slot*)
> 4. Install the Driver. Verify things run fine then uninstall the first card on slot 1.
> 5. Install the stupid card on the *1st X16 slot*. Verify if it was FUBAR or just messing up. It should be detected by the driver after a couple reboots.
> 6. If it was running fine alone, remove it from the first slot and unto the next X16 slot. Let the Driver detect it was there. Do a test again on just a single card.
> 7. If it was now running fine, Install the good card on the 1st X16 slot.
> 8. If things work out fine, they should be in synch. And you can then go back to watercooling the.
> 
> I had been into that issue were each slot should be initiated with the driver one by one.


Thanks for all your help but the cards goneski.
Drained the loop, pulled the card out and got it aircooled into another board and the same corruption all over again


----------



## mus1mus

Sorry to hear that mate.

Go pick a fury


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sorry to hear that mate.
> 
> Go pick a fury


Since its dead, I'm going to give the bake trick a try, pointless l know but......


----------



## SimpleJack

Hey guys, just bought the CHFV yesterday, installed my fx 9370 and for some reason when I check on CPUZ the multiplier is stuck at x7.0. I ran prime 95 and nothing changed. I loaded optimzed defaults and nothing. No matter what I do in bios the processor is stuck on stupid! Any ideas? I searched everywhere and couldn't find a solution....


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleJack*
> 
> Hey guys, just bought the CHFV yesterday, installed my fx 9370 and for some reason when I check on CPUZ the multiplier is stuck at x7.0. I ran prime 95 and nothing changed. I loaded optimzed defaults and nothing. No matter what I do in bios the processor is stuck on stupid! Any ideas? I searched everywhere and couldn't find a solution....


Is cool n quite enabled in the bios? If so, in windows, in the power options, make sure the power plans are set for 5% min and 100% maximum for balanced or 100% for both on high performance.


----------



## aaroc

did you flash the latest BIOS for that Mobo?Maybe you need an update.


----------



## zila

^^^This, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## agung79

my CHFV-z dying... first pcie1 become only 8x... and yesterday .... may ddr slot 4 die... and right now only 8 gb singel chanel from 16 gb 4x4 double chanel
maybe cousing by this ...




playing 1.6vcore vore 5.2ghz... but cable to hot ... bad cable... bad luck....

now... i have to live with 5ghz ... 8gb single Chanel ... cf 8x 16x .....


----------



## mus1mus

OverVolting Galore.

Your only fix is this.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> OverVolting Galore.
> 
> Your only fix is this.


wow... nice idea... but maybe for my new cvf-z... i have to find someone in my country to do that









any news that amd will make newest fx processor for am3+ ?


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> wow... nice idea... but maybe for my new cvf-z... i have to find someone in my country to do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any news that amd will make newest fx processor for am3+ ?


AFAIK completely new Socket and I'm completely happy about it since it's been a long time coming even though upgrading will mean a new MOBO along with a new CPU


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> wow... nice idea... but maybe for my new cvf-z... i have to find someone in my country to do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any news that amd will make newest fx processor for am3+ ?
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK completely new Socket and I'm completely happy about it since it's been a long time coming even though upgrading will mean a new MOBO along with a new CPU
Click to expand...

false

Yup...new socket, new shiny everything!


----------



## Johan45

I just hope they get it right this time. Maybe Keller can pull off some magic again??


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I just hope they get it right this time. Maybe Keller can pull off some magic again??


That's why I'm holding off upgrading for a year or so (Q4 2016/Q1 2017????) AM3+ will hold me over until then


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I just hope they get it right this time. Maybe Keller can pull off some magic again??
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I'm holding off upgrading for a year or so (Q4 2016/Q1 2017????) AM3+ will hold me over until then
Click to expand...

Zen is 2016
My guess is Q2 2016 and i hope its no further away


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Zen is 2016
> My guess is Q2 2016 and i hope its no further away


The scuttlebutt I heard was Q1 2016 but for Servers first up, Workstations then Mainstream ala Bulldozer launch


----------



## Johan45

They just need to do what they say(unlike BD) no delays and a good product when they say it'll hit the market. it needs to be there They really need to get some public confidence back into their name. Higher stock more revenue for R&D


----------



## Liranan

Has anyone heard anything about CHV's short circuiting? I've had two die on me after overclocking my 8320 and both were due to the Digi chip or at least that area. Both had their VRM's cooled and the first had a fan blowing on the socket behind the board.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Has anyone heard anything about CHV's short circuiting? I've had two die on me after overclocking my 8320 and both were due to the Digi chip or at least that area. Both had their VRM's cooled and the first had a fan blowing on the socket behind the board.


How do you know it's the Digi?


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How do you know it's the Digi?


The person I took it to checke the board and said that it was that area that had short circuited.


----------



## mus1mus

Why not work out for an RMA?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Has anyone heard anything about CHV's short circuiting? I've had two die on me after overclocking my 8320 and both were due to the Digi chip or at least that area. Both had their VRM's cooled and the first had a fan blowing on the socket behind the board.


The PWM chip (which is the digi marketing name), is simply the controller chip of the mosfets, but it's not even under the VRM heatsink. On my boards it's quite away from them actually, so any VRM cooling has nothing to do with it. It also shouldn't be a matter of overheating, as this is just a controller chip, it doesn't give power, it tells to others how to modulate the power delivery. So the fault must be in the circuit design and not a problem of the VRM itself. But i am too amateur to know better. The Stilt could have a more "professional" opinion.


----------



## Liranan

Let me exlain what's happened twice so you guys have a better understanding.

At night I've put the PC to sleep (I don't like to turn it off as I don't want to wait for a boot). In the morning I've woken the PC up and it's dead. GPU LED is on and swapping RAM slots or RAM, changing video card, reseating the cooler, taking the CPU out and putting it back in will not help as the board is dead. I've even taken the board to another shop to check just to make sure it's not the CPU and the board won't boot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Why not work out for an RMA?


The board is going back to the shop.

Edit: to be clear the first board had a 955BE clocked to 3.5. The second board only had my 8320 plugged into it.

The PSU is the cause of two dead boards, after years of heavy duty it fried two CHV's before deciding to commit suicide itself.


----------



## Gregsta

Does anyone know why every time I overclock my onboard soundcard won't work? It works when it not overclocked just won't work when overclocked any suggestions?


----------



## Majentrix

After installing a block onto my 7970 my PC refuses to turn on. The LEDs on the audio, CMOS and start buttons are all working perfectly, and the power supply works fine when plugged into other stuff.
Anyone know what's up? I suspect that water may have caused a short circuit somewhere.

Using a CHVFZ with an FX-6300, 7970, 8GB of RAM and a 750W EVGA gold PSU.


----------



## The Sandman

I'm guessing you did the obvious and triple checked all connections and verified all are plugged in?
Not just the ones that you may have undone to leak test. Sata, fan headers etc.

I've been there before as much as I hate to admit it.

Was there an issue with a leak during the installation? What makes you think water caused a short? Just curious.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> After installing a block onto my 7970 my PC refuses to turn on. The LEDs on the audio, CMOS and start buttons are all working perfectly, and the power supply works fine when plugged into other stuff.
> Anyone know what's up? I suspect that water may have caused a short circuit somewhere.
> 
> Using a CHVFZ with an FX-6300, 7970, 8GB of RAM and a 750W EVGA gold PSU.


What about your GPU?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregsta*
> 
> Does anyone know why every time I overclock my onboard soundcard won't work? It works when it not overclocked just won't work when overclocked any suggestions?


Weird. Check the profile if the Audio device was disabled in the BIOS.


----------



## Gregsta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What about your GPU?
> Weird. Check the profile if the Audio device was disabled in the BIOS.


It seems to sorted it self out now am running a 4.4GHz overclock and the sound is back on. Strange windows 10 issue maybe?


----------



## Gregsta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> After installing a block onto my 7970 my PC refuses to turn on. The LEDs on the audio, CMOS and start buttons are all working perfectly, and the power supply works fine when plugged into other stuff.
> Anyone know what's up? I suspect that water may have caused a short circuit somewhere.
> 
> Using a CHVFZ with an FX-6300, 7970, 8GB of RAM and a 750W EVGA gold PSU.


I would not make any assumption yet, the first thing I would do is install another maybe stock cooler, if the board shorts then your know your had a leek and the board is damaged.


----------



## Majentrix

24-pin and EPS 4+4 have been unplugged and plugged in again at the motherboard end of the cable, as well as the PSU end. All other connections seem to be properly secured, however it's hard to tell with tubing everywhere.
I'm going to wait a few hours to make absolutely certain everything is dried out before I do anything else.


----------



## Mega Man

Improper water block installations and other install problems also can cause these issues


----------



## Majentrix

I've just quickly removed the video card from the PCIe slot and unplugged the VGA cables, still no dice.


----------



## Majentrix

All right, update: PC is now turning on and off properly, but I'm not getting any ouput to my screens. Keyboard has caps lock, num lock etc lights all lit up.

Connecting the screens to the 7970 through HDMI and DVI.


----------



## The Sandman

I had a heck of time when I first set my 7970 up with dual monitors.
Tried the same thing, HDMI and DVI. It almost drove me nuts.

Finally went with dual display ports, problem solved.
Not saying this is your issue but wanted to share my experiance.


----------



## Majentrix

My monitors only accept HDMI and DVI, and the second one only does DVI. Will I have any problems with adaptors?

I suppose this isn't the place to ask. Thanks for your help everyone, even though the problem has seemed to have solved itself.


----------



## The Sandman

I'm running two adapters from mini display port to DVI on mine.
Cured my issues which were exactly like yours if memory serves me right.
Also seems that mine would work with either single monitor but not both due to a HDMI conflict when used along side the DVI.


----------



## Majentrix

So I've been troubleshooting all morning and I've made some observations:


Pulled out the 7970 and installed a spare GTX 560 that I know works. Got the same no signal alert on both monitors.
The CPU_LED error LED (the one beneath the 24-pin connector) is lit up, the rest aren't.
The Q-Code LED is giving me the dreaded FF error
So I think it isn't the video card that is the source of the problem.
I've taken out the CPU, and reapplied thermal gunk to it. I checked to make sure that all the pins were in place, and made sure it was properly reseated when I put it back in. Block was reattached properly as well.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> So I've been troubleshooting all morning and I've made some observations:
> 
> 
> Pulled out the 7970 and installed a spare GTX 560 that I know works. Got the same no signal alert on both monitors.
> The CPU_LED error LED (the one beneath the 24-pin connector) is lit up, the rest aren't.
> *The Q-Code LED is giving me the dreaded FF error*
> So I think it isn't the video card that is the source of the problem.
> I've taken out the CPU, and reapplied thermal gunk to it. I checked to make sure that all the pins were in place, and made sure it was properly reseated when I put it back in. Block was reattached properly as well.


Pull out the MOBO
Put a CPU and an aircooler to it outside your case.
Do not attach anything. But if you have a debug speaker, will help you diagnose the issue faster.
Power it up with only the CPU attached. (Q-Code)?
Pull out your MOBO Manual for the QCodes.
Install components one by one.


----------



## Majentrix

I've fixed it.
Booted using the MemOK! button on the board. Still got no signal, but this time the memory error LED was flashing. Pulled out all the memory, cleaned the contacts with alcohol and reinserted them.
PC successfully POSTed and I got into BIOS, and from there, Windows.

That's the second time now MemOK! has saved me, it's so bloody useful.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Pull out the MOBO
> Put a CPU and an aircooler to it outside your case.
> Do not attach anything. But if you have a debug speaker, will help you diagnose the issue faster.
> Power it up with only the CPU attached. (Q-Code)?
> Pull out your MOBO Manual for the QCodes.
> Install components one by one.


I was hoping I wouldn't have to do this, as the loop I have set up makes removing anything very difficult.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> I've fixed it.
> Booted using the MemOK! button on the board. Still got no signal, but this time the memory error LED was flashing. Pulled out all the memory, cleaned the contacts with alcohol and reinserted them.
> PC successfully POSTed and I got into BIOS, and from there, Windows.
> 
> That's the second time now MemOK! has saved me, it's so bloody useful.
> *I was hoping I wouldn't have to do this, as the loop I have set up makes removing anything very difficult.*


Congrats!









*I know the feeling being under*


----------



## Majentrix

Turned off the PC to plug some stuff back in and now it won't turn on. I'm back to the same situation I was in before, with the F.F. error code.
I found my POST speaker and plugged it in, but I heard nothing when turning the PC on.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> Turned off the PC to plug some stuff back in and now it won't turn on. I'm back to the same situation I was in before, with the F.F. error code.
> I found my POST speaker and plugged it in, but I heard nothing when turning the PC on.


Hey, you can always go back to the RAM sticks. Or check if the board is bent or misalligned.
Happens. And Try another set of sticks


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I think my CVF-Z might be dead.....not getting past the ROG logo when booting with q-code 99.

Also it started itself and turned off 3 times in rapid succesion :/


----------



## Blue Dragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I think my CVF-Z might be dead.....not getting past the ROG logo when booting with q-code 99.
> 
> Also it started itself and turned off 3 times in rapid succesion :/


could be something on your board has died... with booting issues I would check power supply first. My old rig had problems like that before I got enough power for my GPUs


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Dragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I think my CVF-Z might be dead.....not getting past the ROG logo when booting with q-code 99.
> 
> Also it started itself and turned off 3 times in rapid succesion :/
> 
> 
> 
> could be something on your board has died... with booting issues I would check power supply first. My old rig had problems like that before I got enough power for my GPUs
Click to expand...

I've ordered a Saberkitty in the mean time and if it does turn out to be my PSU or something else i'll find out fast enough, I have another PSU here but it's doing duty time in my testing rig


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I think my CVF-Z might be dead.....not getting past the ROG logo when booting with q-code 99.
> 
> Also it started itself and turned off 3 times in rapid succesion :/


That's no good


----------



## Johan45

Have you tried re-flashing the BIOS with the ROG connect button. The flashback has saved my bacon more than once man. Just put the bios renamed to C5FZ.CAP in the root folder of the fat32 USB drive. Plug it into the white USB socket on the back and hold the ROG button until a light on the board starts flashing. When the light is done you should have a new bios.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I think my CVF-Z might be dead.....not getting past the ROG logo when booting with q-code 99.
> 
> Also it started itself and turned off 3 times in rapid succesion :/
> 
> 
> 
> That's no good
Click to expand...

Nope....Either way I'll send the board off to Asus and let them work it out while i play around with the Saberkitty, i still have my CVF (using it atm)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Have you tried re-flashing the BIOS with the ROG connect button. The flashback has saved my bacon more than once man. Just put the bios renamed to C5FZ.CAP in the root folder of the fat32 USB drive. Plug it into the white USB socket on the back and hold the ROG button until a light on the board starts flashing. When the light is done you should have a new bios.


One of the first things i did was that.....nothing afterwards


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I think my CVF-Z might be dead.....not getting past the ROG logo when booting with q-code 99.
> 
> Also it started itself and turned off 3 times in rapid succesion :/
> 
> 
> 
> That's no good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope....Either way I'll send the board off to Asus and let them work it out while i play around with the Saberkitty, i still have my CVF (using it atm)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Have you tried re-flashing the BIOS with the ROG connect button. The flashback has saved my bacon more than once man. Just put the bios renamed to C5FZ.CAP in the root folder of the fat32 USB drive. Plug it into the white USB socket on the back and hold the ROG button until a light on the board starts flashing. When the light is done you should have a new bios.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the first things i did was that.....nothing afterwards
Click to expand...

Well then I think you're right the board is likely dead. We should all take a moment and reflect on all the great things that board has done in it's short time here.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I think my CVF-Z might be dead.....not getting past the ROG logo when booting with q-code 99.
> 
> Also it started itself and turned off 3 times in rapid succesion :/


I also have a CVF-Z that's getting the dreaded FF code, plus, the CPU LED, by the 24 pin, is lited ...

Wanna trade, just for grins?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I think my CVF-Z might be dead.....not getting past the ROG logo when booting with q-code 99.
> 
> Also it started itself and turned off 3 times in rapid succesion :/
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a CVF-Z that's getting the dreaded FF code, plus, the CPU LED, by the 24 pin, is lited ...
> 
> Wanna trade, just for grins?
Click to expand...

The FF is just a fault code and could be many things, you might want to do some trouble shooting before you send a board away that might be OK and find out it was the CPU/PSU or ram.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The FF is just a fault code and could be many things, you might want to do some trouble shooting before you send a board away that might be OK and find out it was the CPU/PSU or ram.


I've gone through many things to solve the dilemma, Since everything is WC'd it's a little more difficult...

I've slid out the MB tray (CaseLabs is real nice that way) and will use it as a test station, only thing is that I don't want to take a waterblock off a GPU to put the stock cooler back on, (I'm getting lazy),

Already tried reseating the RAM in different slots, checked out the CPU for bent / broken pins (there's got to be a better way)

Checked all the PSU connectors, you know all the usual stuff.

didn't try the mem test button though! OK I'll do that...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I think my CVF-Z might be dead.....not getting past the ROG logo when booting with q-code 99.
> 
> Also it started itself and turned off 3 times in rapid succesion :/
> 
> 
> 
> That's no good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope....Either way I'll send the board off to Asus and let them work it out while i play around with the Saberkitty, i still have my CVF (using it atm)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Have you tried re-flashing the BIOS with the ROG connect button. The flashback has saved my bacon more than once man. Just put the bios renamed to C5FZ.CAP in the root folder of the fat32 USB drive. Plug it into the white USB socket on the back and hold the ROG button until a light on the board starts flashing. When the light is done you should have a new bios.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the first things i did was that.....nothing afterwards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then I think you're right the board is likely dead. We should all take a moment and reflect on all the great things that board has done in it's short time here.
Click to expand...

Yep......It managed this for me one day: http://valid.canardpc.com/ky9ahi

Sad too as i was just starting to bench Firestrike at 5.4Ghz


----------



## Johan45

Do you have any spare parts to swap in and out?


----------



## mus1mus

5.5 Validation Sarge?









Try that on the kitty. Let's have some fun with a single R9-290.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Do you have any spare parts to swap in and out?


^ That will save you bacon more often than not, I keep an old HD6950, a 2 x 4GB 1333Mhz ram kit, my 8350 and 6300 plus a power supply and a few SSD's just for part swapping.....helps make the diagnosis go a bit faster









Just small things you pick up here and there for cheap or left overs from old builds.....i might have a hoarding problem


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 5.5 Validation Sarge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try that on the kitty. Let's have some fun with a single R9-290.


I don't have a 290 anymore.....at least not one that'll keep up with yours









I do have the 290x though but it'll be staying on stock air and i'm somewhat reluctant to setup my water loop again on the Kitty, tempted to just use an AIO with it


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I don't have a 290 anymore.....at least not one that'll keep up with yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have the 290x though but it'll be staying on stock air and i'm somewhat reluctant to setup my water loop again on the Kitty, tempted to just use an AIO with it


Air 290X vs 290 Water. I'm still underpowered.









But yeah, let's go shoot them Intels. I really love to shoot that 15K Graphics on the FX. But I think should be harder . X99 is yet to do it.







but who can stop the hopefuls right?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Do you have any spare parts to swap in and out?
> 
> 
> 
> ^ That will save you bacon more often than not, I keep an old HD6950, a 2 x 4GB 1333Mhz ram kit, my 8350 and 6300 plus a power supply and a few SSD's just for part swapping.....helps make the diagnosis go a bit faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just small things you pick up here and there for cheap or left overs from old builds.....i might have a hoarding problem
Click to expand...

No worries Sarge, that's mild


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Do you have any spare parts to swap in and out?
> 
> 
> 
> ^ That will save you bacon more often than not, I keep an old HD6950, a 2 x 4GB 1333Mhz ram kit, my 8350 and 6300 plus a power supply and a few SSD's just for part swapping.....helps make the diagnosis go a bit faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just small things you pick up here and there for cheap or left overs from old builds.....i might have a hoarding problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries Sarge, that's mild
Click to expand...

Agreed , 30 cpu's ,5 laptops, 8 monitors,30 + video cards , 15 SSD's 30+ hdd's ,20 cases 20+ psu's 30 + motherboards and then we can talk hoarding problem....


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Do you have any spare parts to swap in and out?
> 
> 
> 
> ^ That will save you bacon more often than not, I keep an old HD6950, a 2 x 4GB 1333Mhz ram kit, my 8350 and 6300 plus a power supply and a few SSD's just for part swapping.....helps make the diagnosis go a bit faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just small things you pick up here and there for cheap or left overs from old builds.....i might have a hoarding problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries Sarge, that's mild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed , 30 cpu's ,5 laptops, 8 monitors,30 + video cards , 15 SSD's 30+ hdd's ,20 cases 20+ psu's 30 + motherboards and then we can talk hoarding problem....
Click to expand...

Oh I know, I have over 30 CPUs listed at the bot and probably about 20 more give or take and that doesn't count doubles. Ha ha
Did you see what i did with that Kabini C_man


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Do you have any spare parts to swap in and out?
> 
> 
> 
> ^ That will save you bacon more often than not, I keep an old HD6950, a 2 x 4GB 1333Mhz ram kit, my 8350 and 6300 plus a power supply and a few SSD's just for part swapping.....helps make the diagnosis go a bit faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just small things you pick up here and there for cheap or left overs from old builds.....i might have a hoarding problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries Sarge, that's mild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed , 30 cpu's ,5 laptops, 8 monitors,30 + video cards , 15 SSD's 30+ hdd's ,20 cases 20+ psu's 30 + motherboards and then we can talk hoarding problem....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know, I have over 30 CPUs listed at the bot and probably about 20 more give or take and that doesn't count doubles. Ha ha
> Did you see what i did with that Kabini C_man
Click to expand...

I did, I might be a little more efficient , but not sure I can hit the clocks you do with yours. I _might_ have something for you to chew on later







Good luck in the comp


----------



## Johan45

I had to keep the multi up, having trouble with the HTT on that one. I thought about maybe putting a bit of LN2 on it to see what it could do but don't know if that would help it or not.


----------



## Caveat

Hi,

I get an error 66 lately on my Asus Crosshair V Formaula-Z. But it didnt before i completely reinstalled my pc cause of Windows 10.
Now i know it has something to do with the memory. I have G.Skill TridentX F3-2400C10D-16GTX.
Running at 2400 10-12-12-31.

Anyone knows what is the prob?

specs:
Mobo: Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z
CPU: AMD FX-9590 at 4.7GHz cooled NZXT Kraken x61
GPU: 2 Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X in crossfire
Memory: G.Skill TridentX F3-2400C10D-16GTX
PSU: 1200Watt Sirtek Rock Solid


----------



## Johan45

Try adding a bit of voltage to the ram. Set it to 1.67ish and see if that helps. If not add a bump to the CPU NB voltage.


----------



## Caveat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Try adding a bit of voltage to the ram. Set it to 1.67ish and see if that helps. If not add a bump to the CPU NB voltage.


Its on AA again now. The timing of the memory was wrong. The G.Skill TridentX didnt reset the timings when i went from 2400Mhz (10-12-12-31) to 2133Mhz (9-11-11-27) So i needed to reset the timings by hand.


----------



## Johan45

Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## signalshifter




----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalshifter*
> 
> This looks where I can find the answer I am looking for. I just finished assembling a new PC.
> here is what I built:
> 
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z
> AMD Black Edition FX-9590
> Corsair CX750M PS
> Corsair H100i GTX liquid cooler
> Corsair Vengeance Pro 2X8GB DDR3
> Boot Drive Samsung EVO 250gig SSD
> Corsair Obsidian 750D full tower.
> Nvidia GT 640 graphics card, (this is going to be upgraded shortly)
> ASUS Xonar Essense STX sound card
> Windows 8.1 64bit (not going to load W10 for awhile)
> 
> I have been assembling my own computers since the late 1980's I am proud to say I have never owned
> a brand name box.
> 
> Here is my question. I am presently unable to run the second stick of ram, it runs great with an AA Q code with a
> single stick installed but will not post with the second. 8 gig's seems the be plenty for my use this system is the heart
> of my AV system. But I would like to run the second stick. What adjustment are there to do this, I see them in the BIOS but
> I not going to mess with the settings until I get some guidance. I am somewhat behind. they should
> My last system lasted 8 years. I have used nothing but ASUS motherboard's since the 1990's and this one is the best yet.
> 
> Been lurking on this forum for years this is the first time I have had reason to post.


First of all, welcome to OCN...

In which slots did you place your RAM?

With 2 sticks they should be in A2 & B2 - the red slots...

Are any of the LED's by the 24 pin socket lit? 1. CPU 2. DRAM 3. VGA 4. BOOT-DEVICE

An AA Q-Code usually means everything is functioning correctly, BUT, you can go to page 1-36 and it will tell what it could possibly mean...

You can always use the reset BIOS (UEFI) button on the back panel - this will put everything back to stock settings, hold it in for about 20 seconds or you can take the battery out, for 20 minutes, to reset...


----------



## The Sandman

Don't forget about the "GO" button and "MemOK" (page 1-24) or at a minimum manually enter all the Dram specs listed on the sticker on the Dram itself.

If that doesn't get you going you could test both sticks, one at a time in same slot, than repeat in other slot to help rule out a bad Dimm or bad slot.


----------



## signalshifter




----------



## signalshifter




----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalshifter*
> 
> I can't believe this I have a bad Stick, this will be the second set of these Corsair DDR 3 DRAMs that one has been bad.
> That's it for Corsair. Can you suggest another brand.


GSkill has been my first choice for a long time now.


----------



## Paul17041993

Defective sticks aren't uncommon for corsair, they don't exactly test them thoroughly. I've had 1 stick defective in my still in use 4 stick kit and the simplest thing is to RMA the full kit, they'll either replace the defective one with one that works with the kit or replace the entire kit.


----------



## signalshifter




----------



## SgtHawker

I agree with Sandman, GSkill for a while now. I used to use Corsair memory, but had a couple similar issues. Love the GSkill TridentX.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Defective sticks aren't uncommon for corsair, they don't exactly test them thoroughly. I've had 1 stick defective in my still in use 4 stick kit and the simplest thing is to RMA the full kit, they'll either replace the defective one with one that works with the kit or replace the entire kit.


Would be nice if they'd replace the whole kit...

You know, matching sticks / numbers...


----------



## Johan45

@signalshifter

Just my 2¢, 16Gb of 2400 ram isn't necessary IMO for an AV center. Unless you're benching 2400 ram just isn't worth the premium or headaches associated with it. My everyday system runs 16Gb of 1600 CL9 ram. This is much easier for the CPUs IMC to handle and makes the whole PC easier to stabilize


----------



## signalshifter




----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Would be nice if they'd replace the whole kit...
> 
> You know, matching sticks / numbers...


They did for mine, just depends on whether they can locate a stick that can run the same firmware config as the rest of the kit. Either one you get the results should be the same as it would be pretty stupid of them to pair incompatible sticks.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalshifter*
> 
> Fortunately Amazon replaces, or refunds the whole order. Will get the GSkill Trident X Amazon has them.
> 
> G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 *1600* (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-1600C7D-16GTX
> 
> Thanks this is the advice I needed The ASUS forum was useless, An answer of "Gee wiz it should work"
> does not help. .


That looks like a good choice , nice timings and AM3+ compatible. That last little tid bit is important.
I find the ROG forum hit and miss when looking for advice but in their defence ram can be a pain. Technically any ram should work but that's not always the case especially when high speed/density are factored in.


----------



## signalshifter




----------



## Cheesezilla

Hey guys,

Anyone here happen to be using a R9 300 series card on the Crosshair V Formula? I recently purchased a R9380 from MSI and it seems to be having problems (Not posting, Crashing in windows) on my IV Formula. I'm wondering if there is some kind of compatibility issue with the 890fx chipset and my R9. Just wondering if the 990fx chipset fixes this problem.


----------



## Johan45

I would double check that it's seated correctly and all power connections are good. Then do a clean install of drivers after using DDU driver cleaner. What did you have before this card?


----------



## Cheesezilla

I have tried just about everything to get the R9 380 to work on my board. Made sure connections are secure, adequate power to the video card, and reseated RAM and CPU.

Threre is a comment on the newegg reviews with someone who has the same issue as me but on a different board. Much like me, his computer will hardly ever post but on the off chance it does boot into windows, the display driver will crash and screen will freeze shortly after.

I have contacted Asus about this problem and they tried to tell me it was because I was uisng a PCI-E 3.0 card in a 2.0 slot. I understand there is small performance loss going from PCI-E 3.0 to 2.0 but I can't imagine it causing system instability.

I'm really at a loss here. Newegg will not refund me on this video card. I can only RMA it. (which I have already done once)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesezilla*
> 
> I have tried just about everything to get the R9 380 to work on my board. Made sure connections are secure, adequate power to the video card, and reseated RAM and CPU.
> 
> Threre is a comment on the newegg reviews with someone who has the same issue as me but on a different board. Much like me, his computer will hardly ever post but on the off chance it does boot into windows, the display driver will crash and screen will freeze shortly after.
> 
> I have contacted Asus about this problem and they tried to tell me it was because I was uisng a PCI-E 3.0 card in a 2.0 slot. I understand there is small performance loss going from PCI-E 3.0 to 2.0 but I can't imagine it causing system instability.
> 
> I'm really at a loss here. Newegg will not refund me on this video card. I can only RMA it. (which I have already done once)


I have a 7970 from gigabyte that refuses to work with my p67 board. I have had it in 6 or 7 other rigs without issue and I've had 4 or 5 different AMD cards in the p67 based rig that worked fine.... no idea what is up with it.


----------



## incurablegeek

For what it's worth I have had bad experience with both the Crosshair IV and Crosshair V boards. Both SATA controllers went out.


----------



## signalshifter




----------



## Mega Man

Not only does "replace everything" not a good solution but it costs someone which in the end hurts the consumers as ultimately they pay for it

It is beyond excessively easy to tell if it is either/or/both when it comes to cpu/mobo/ram

@cheezezilla is there possibly a bios update?

Unfortunately the lower level tech support in most companies are useless.


----------



## signalshifter




----------



## Mega Man

another for the block list, so sick of people suggesting to commit _*warranty fraud*_ and people thinking/acting like it is not only OK but common place !~


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> another for the block list, so sick of people suggesting to commit _*warranty fraud*_ and people thinking/acting like it is not only OK but common place !~


^ I'm agreeing with Mega on this one.

getting everything replaced instead of finding the problem in the long run hurts consumers more than it helps them with "open box specials" etc....


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> another for the block list, so sick of people suggesting to commit _*warranty fraud*_ and people thinking/acting like it is not only OK but common place !~


Another agreement with Megaman here. Some people just refuse to see the "whole picture" for the what's in it for me option, and how can I make it seem okay?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> another for the block list, so sick of people suggesting to commit _*warranty fraud*_ and people thinking/acting like it is not only OK but common place !~


*^This^*

@signalshifter You have a *bad attitude*...


----------



## Caveat

Hello,

ive got this weird thing going on with the Q-Codes. When i start up the system it says code 66. But if i restart the system it says code AA. It does that all the time. Why does it only give me the AA code after a restart?

I have 16 GB of G.Skill TridentX F3-2400C10D-16GTX running at 2133 (9,11,11,27)

specs:
Mobo: Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z
CPU: AMD FX-9590 at 4.7GHz cooled NZXT Kraken x61
GPU: 2 Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X in crossfire
Memory: G.Skill TridentX F3-2400C10D-16GTX
PSU: 1200Watt Sirtek Rock Solid


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caveat*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ive got this weird thing going on with the Q-Codes. When i start up the system it says code 66. But if i restart the system it says code AA. It does that all the time. Why does it only give me the AA code after a restart?
> 
> I have 16 GB of G.Skill TridentX F3-2400C10D-16GTX running at 2133 (9,11,11,27)
> 
> specs:
> Mobo: Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z
> CPU: AMD FX-9590 at 4.7GHz cooled NZXT Kraken x61
> GPU: 2 Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X in crossfire
> Memory: G.Skill TridentX F3-2400C10D-16GTX
> PSU: 1200Watt Sirtek Rock Solid


My CVFZ does the same thing...

Basically it means that everything is running normally...

Read your manual under Q-Codes - pages 1-31 through 1-36...

The Q-Code AA (Reserved for ASL {see ASL status codes in section below.}) is on the bottom of page 1-36...


----------



## Caveat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> My CVFZ does the same thing...
> 
> Basically it means that everything is running normally...
> 
> Read your manual under Q-Codes - pages 1-31 through 1-36...
> 
> The Q-Code AA (Reserved for ASL {see ASL status codes in section below.}) is on the bottom of page 1-36...


Thanks for the reply. I know AA is normal, But why it only shows it when i restart the system? It all started after i installed Windows 10. I read alot that your memory is broken. But i know mine are ok, because i checked them seperatly.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Does anyone use the ROG Connect program to overclock? I have yet to try it and I am thinking of installing the software on my laptop. Is it worth the time or do you just O.C. in bios?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*
> 
> Does anyone use the ROG Connect program to overclock? I have yet to try it and I am thinking of installing the software on my laptop. Is it worth the time or do you just O.C. in bios?


I've read a few use it but myself after trying it out decided back to the bios for me.
It does work, just not my cup of tea.

My







says waist of time.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caveat*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I know AA is normal, But why it only shows it when i restart the system? It all started after i installed Windows 10. I read alot that your memory is broken. But i know mine are ok, because i checked them seperatly.


Whut?

Do you mean you dont get AA codes on a fresh start? Maybe you need to look better at those codes.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I've read a few use it but myself after trying it out decided back to the bios for me.
> It does work, just not my cup of tea.
> 
> My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> says waist of time.


BIOS OC here too.

IMO, the software helps those people running for maximum benching clocks and record runs that OC's within Windows. LN2 guys and stuff.

For normal people, it will only help when trying to distinguish a given OC on Windows for quicker access. Then reapplying them into the BIOS.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*
> 
> Does anyone use the ROG Connect program to overclock? I have yet to try it and I am thinking of installing the software on my laptop. Is it worth the time or do you just O.C. in bios?


ROG connect's biggest advantage is with etreme cooling and going for max clocks.(doesn't always work right either) For day to day use it's kind of redundant using two computers at the same time just to make one go faster.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> ROG connect's biggest advantage is with etreme cooling and going for max clocks.(doesn't always work right either) For day to day use it's kind of redundant using two computers at the same time just to make one go faster.


I was just curious about it. I have always O.C. through the bios. It doesn't hurt to ask fellow OC.net members lol. I shall stick with using bios. Now I need to figure out why I keep getting a 40 code on my main board. I know its related to memory. rig is still stable and working properly. I replaced my ram to see if that would stop the 40 code and in the motherboard user guide that code is not listed.


----------



## Johan45

If it's booting properly and not crashing it's normal this was taken from ROG.
A0 - resume from S5 state.
30 - resume form S3 state,
40 - resume from S4 state.


----------



## cssorkinman

So I'm trying to install windows XP on a spare drive to gain some efficiency in a particular benchmark and having some odd issues with the CHVZ.

I have tried 3 different drives and 3 different xp discs/versions and every time I start the process, it goes though all the preliminary setups then it blue screens or simply shuts off. 7b was the bsod code. The board works fine with my other OS hdd and SSD's that have other versions of windows on them , what am I missing here?


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> So I'm trying to install windows XP on a spare drive to gain some efficiency in a particular benchmark and having some odd issues with the CHVZ.
> 
> I have tried 3 different drives and 3 different xp discs/versions and every time I start the process, it goes though all the preliminary setups then it blue screens or simply shuts off. 7b was the bsod code. The board works fine with my other OS hdd and SSD's that have other versions of windows on them , what am I missing here?


but does your version of xp have sata drivers


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> So I'm trying to install windows XP on a spare drive to gain some efficiency in a particular benchmark and having some odd issues with the CHVZ.
> 
> I have tried 3 different drives and 3 different xp discs/versions and every time I start the process, it goes though all the preliminary setups then it blue screens or simply shuts off. 7b was the bsod code. The board works fine with my other OS hdd and SSD's that have other versions of windows on them , what am I missing here?
> 
> 
> 
> but does your version of xp have sata drivers
Click to expand...

I would think they would , I tried xp 64 RC 32 bit pro sp1 and sp3 versions.


----------



## 033Y5

the version i am using for the athlon i got from a torrent site and said xp SP3 Jan 2015 + SATA Drivers


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> So I'm trying to install windows XP on a spare drive to gain some efficiency in a particular benchmark and having some odd issues with the CHVZ.
> 
> I have tried 3 different drives and 3 different xp discs/versions and every time I start the process, it goes though all the preliminary setups then it blue screens or simply shuts off. 7b was the bsod code. The board works fine with my other OS hdd and SSD's that have other versions of windows on them , what am I missing here?
> 
> 
> 
> but does your version of xp have sata drivers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would think they would , I tried xp 64 RC 32 bit pro sp1 and sp3 versions.
Click to expand...

I've done the same, set your Sata controller to IDE mode in the Bios and it should work fine


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> So I'm trying to install windows XP on a spare drive to gain some efficiency in a particular benchmark and having some odd issues with the CHVZ.
> 
> I have tried 3 different drives and 3 different xp discs/versions and every time I start the process, it goes though all the preliminary setups then it blue screens or simply shuts off. 7b was the bsod code. The board works fine with my other OS hdd and SSD's that have other versions of windows on them , what am I missing here?
> 
> 
> 
> but does your version of xp have sata drivers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would think they would , I tried xp 64 RC 32 bit pro sp1 and sp3 versions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've done the same, set your Sata controller to IDE mode in the Bios and it should work fine
Click to expand...

I'll give it a go , thanks man!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> So I'm trying to install windows XP on a spare drive to gain some efficiency in a particular benchmark and having some odd issues with the CHVZ.
> 
> I have tried 3 different drives and 3 different xp discs/versions and every time I start the process, it goes though all the preliminary setups then it blue screens or simply shuts off. 7b was the bsod code. The board works fine with my other OS hdd and SSD's that have other versions of windows on them , what am I missing here?
> 
> 
> 
> but does your version of xp have sata drivers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would think they would , I tried xp 64 RC 32 bit pro sp1 and sp3 versions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've done the same, set your Sata controller to IDE mode in the Bios and it should work fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll give it a go , thanks man!
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm still working out some kinks with it but I need to locate my Optical drive to try again.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> So I'm trying to install windows XP on a spare drive to gain some efficiency in a particular benchmark and having some odd issues with the CHVZ.
> 
> I have tried 3 different drives and 3 different xp discs/versions and every time I start the process, it goes though all the preliminary setups then it blue screens or simply shuts off. 7b was the bsod code. The board works fine with my other OS hdd and SSD's that have other versions of windows on them , what am I missing here?


Yeah these guys are right CSS, I had to slipstream some drivers into my XP , to use AHCI mode. You can load them during install by hitting F5 IIRC during the initial stages. You'll see a message along the bottom about 3rd party drivers.


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah I'm still working out some kinks with it but I need to locate my Optical drive to try again.


use a usb stick its so much faster
http://www.komku.org/2013/07/winsetupfromusb-simplest-way-to-install-windows-xp-from-usb-flash-drive.html


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah I'm still working out some kinks with it but I need to locate my Optical drive to try again.
> 
> 
> 
> use a usb stick its so much faster
> http://www.komku.org/2013/07/winsetupfromusb-simplest-way-to-install-windows-xp-from-usb-flash-drive.html
Click to expand...

I would but i need to put an optical drive in that PC anyways


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> So I'm trying to install windows XP on a spare drive to gain some efficiency in a particular benchmark and having some odd issues with the CHVZ.
> 
> I have tried 3 different drives and 3 different xp discs/versions and every time I start the process, it goes though all the preliminary setups then it blue screens or simply shuts off. 7b was the bsod code. The board works fine with my other OS hdd and SSD's that have other versions of windows on them , what am I missing here?
> 
> 
> 
> but does your version of xp have sata drivers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would think they would , I tried xp 64 RC 32 bit pro sp1 and sp3 versions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've done the same, set your Sata controller to IDE mode in the Bios and it should work fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll give it a go , thanks man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm still working out some kinks with it but I need to locate my Optical drive to try again.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> So I'm trying to install windows XP on a spare drive to gain some efficiency in a particular benchmark and having some odd issues with the CHVZ.
> 
> I have tried 3 different drives and 3 different xp discs/versions and every time I start the process, it goes though all the preliminary setups then it blue screens or simply shuts off. 7b was the bsod code. The board works fine with my other OS hdd and SSD's that have other versions of windows on them , what am I missing here?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah these guys are right CSS, I had to slipstream some drivers into my XP , to use AHCI mode. You can load them during install by hitting F5 IIRC during the initial stages. You'll see a message along the bottom about 3rd party drivers.
Click to expand...

I'm in business now - thanks a bunch!

I'm a little sleep deprived, 139 hours at work the last 13 nights vs about 52 hours sleep - having troubles thinking things through properly







Thanks for doing the thinking for me


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> So I'm trying to install windows XP on a spare drive to gain some efficiency in a particular benchmark and having some odd issues with the CHVZ.
> 
> I have tried 3 different drives and 3 different xp discs/versions and every time I start the process, it goes though all the preliminary setups then it blue screens or simply shuts off. 7b was the bsod code. The board works fine with my other OS hdd and SSD's that have other versions of windows on them , what am I missing here?
> 
> 
> 
> but does your version of xp have sata drivers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would think they would , I tried xp 64 RC 32 bit pro sp1 and sp3 versions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've done the same, set your Sata controller to IDE mode in the Bios and it should work fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll give it a go , thanks man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm still working out some kinks with it but I need to locate my Optical drive to try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in business now - thanks a bunch!
> 
> I'm a little sleep deprived, 139 hours at work the last 13 nights vs about 52 hours sleep - having troubles thinking things through properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for doing the thinking for me
Click to expand...

Good to hear man, I'll be doing it myself in the next 2 days so hopefully it's smooth for me too


----------



## Caveat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caveat*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ive got this weird thing going on with the Q-Codes. When i start up the system it says code 66. But if i restart the system it says code AA. It does that all the time. Why does it only give me the AA code after a restart?
> 
> I have 16 GB of G.Skill TridentX F3-2400C10D-16GTX running at 2133 (9,11,11,27)
> 
> specs:
> Mobo: Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z
> CPU: AMD FX-9590 at 4.7GHz cooled NZXT Kraken x61
> GPU: 2 Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X in crossfire
> Memory: G.Skill TridentX F3-2400C10D-16GTX
> PSU: 1200Watt Sirtek Rock Solid


Problem solved. I reinstalled Windows 8.1 and not windows 10. Now its working good


----------



## SabbathHB

Hey all,

Has anyone had issues with the chipset/SATA drivers? I've noticed lately that my SSD/HDD speeds have been way down, I just haven' had time lately to look into it. Well last night I had a very random BSOD on boot. I'm assuming it's from changing my OC a touch recently so I'm not terribly worried about that. But since I had time last night I figured I'd test my drives with crystal disc and OCZ's SSDGuru. Crystal disc verified my speeds were extremely low across the board. HDD's AND SSD not getting better reads than like 120mb-140mb peak. As soon as I launched SSDGuru I noticed it said it's running in SATA1. I uninstalled CCC, and ran DDU just to make sure all my drivers were gone. Reinstalled the SATA, Chipset, and GPU drivers, but I'm still in SATA1. I thought maybe there's a setting in BIOS that I must have changed but I wasn't able to find one. Should I have run CCleaner to clear out the registry? I'm gonna try uninstalling/reinstalling everything again tonight unless someone has a better idea..? Specs for main rig in sig.


----------



## Johan45

Check to see whether you have TRIM enabled


----------



## SabbathHB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Check to see whether you have TRIM enabled


I'll check that tonight, thanks. But even if it isn't enabled, that wouldn't cause all my drives to run in SATA1 would it?


----------



## 033Y5

are you running in ide mode or achi ?


----------



## SabbathHB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> are you running in ide mode or achi ?


AHCI


----------



## Johan45

Do you have any older drives connected and is drive speed on auto in bios? You have the option to change it there.


----------



## SabbathHB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Do you have any older drives connected and is drive speed on auto in bios? You have the option to change it there.


Drives are as follows:
OCZ Vector 150 240GB Boot and games
2x Seagate 1TB 7200rpm internal storage drives. No RAID or anything.

The Seagates are both the same age. Maybe 3 years old. The SSD is maybe a year old. They are all benching right around the same speeds so that leads me to believe it's a driver or setting issue. I'm not sure where the drive speed setting is, which menu?


----------



## Johan45

It's under south bridge configuration. Set ports 1-4 in AHCI 5,6 in IDE. Then make sure your HDD,SSD are in ports 1-4 with the boot drive in the first port and you ODD in 5-6


----------



## SabbathHB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It's under south bridge configuration. Set ports 1-4 in AHCI 5,6 in IDE. Then make sure your HDD,SSD are in ports 1-4 with the boot drive in the first port and you ODD in 5-6


Will do. Iirc they are all in AHCI but I'll double check that and the ports tonight. Thanks.

Edit: add on

I don't know whats going on here. I uninstalled all the drivers and reinstalled twice and used DDU last night. I'm getting the same speeds with drivers installed and without any drivers at all. I swapped the SATA port the SSD was in to one that another HDD was in and the SSD is running in SATA1 regardless of what port it's in... The HDD was and still is listed as SATA3 in both ports so it's not a port problem far as I can tell. I have not tried it in port 1 however. I'll have to pull my GPU to do that. Trim is enabled. What am I missing??

With drivers installed

No drivers installed

HWINFO listing the SSD as SATA1

HWINFO listing my HDD's as SATA3


I'm almost out of ideas here..??

Edit 2:
Just to follow up. I honestly have no idea how, but I got it running in sata3 finally. I went to bed one night, shut everything down, and it was in sata1. Started it up the following day, it's in sata3...Only thing I had done was to change the settings for it's performance level in SSD Guru. It was, and always was set to it's default. Which had been running in sata3 since day 1. I changed it to performance and benched it without rebooting with no improvement. Maybe I needed to reboot for the change to take effect...


----------



## hout17

Just replaced my burned out Biostar TA990FXE with this and I must say one of the best boards I've come across. I've got the Asus Crosshair V Formula Z. Easily made it to 4.6 on my 8320 and almost had 4.8 stable but figured I would save that fun for another time!


----------



## BulletBait

Just picked up the -Z board to replace my scrapped board, among other things, long story. Is there anything in particular I should be aware of, or sneaky little pitfalls, difference wise from the Sabertooth? I realize I could scan through all nearly 1000 pages of the thread... but, uh, yeah, that's a lot of pages. Most other threads pertaining to Sabertooth v CHV are about board specs and cosmetic differences in the BIOS. I'd like to know if there's any really gritty things I should be aware.

I should have the computer up next weekend after the NB/VRM cooler comes in from DE, I had real problems with the NB/VRM temps on the Sabertooth (common problem), and since I went with the Thermaltake Core P5 case which has zero airflow across the board (it's an open air case), I decided to just nip that problem in the bud before it even had a chance to potentially rear up again.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Just picked up the -Z board to replace my scrapped board, among other things, long story. Is there anything in particular I should be aware of, or sneaky little pitfalls, difference wise from the Sabertooth? I realize I could scan through all nearly 1000 pages of the thread... but, uh, yeah, that's a lot of pages. Most other threads pertaining to Sabertooth v CHV are about board specs and cosmetic differences in the BIOS. I'd like to know if there's any really gritty things I should be aware.
> 
> I should have the computer up next weekend after the NB/VRM cooler comes in from DE, I had real problems with the NB/VRM temps on the Sabertooth (common problem), and since I went with the Thermaltake Core P5 case which has zero airflow across the board (it's an open air case), I decided to just nip that problem in the bud before it even had a chance to potentially rear up again.


None that I can think of.

I would recommend comparing the Probelt Points (page 1-45 in manual) to values listed in monitoring utility such as HWInfo64 etc. On my second mobo I find a moderate variance in a few voltage values which can be very helpful to know early in the game









Hope to see a few pics when it's completed









You may want to give this a read http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
it'll save everyone from asking what your rig consist of.


----------



## BulletBait

Done.

Yeah, my replacement GPU blocks just showed up today, obviously the day I had to go somewhere for work. I shouldn't REALLY complain though since, like I said, my NB/VRM block won't show up until next week. But who does that? I want to work on my computer again NOW! I will say one major complaint I have with the P5 case is the really small cable slot next to the PSU. My GPU power cables will just have to stay on the outside. I have to figure out how to make that look 'pretty.' I also don't know why they include a SB waterblock with it, since the vast majority of modern GPUs extend over and literally block the SB, barely clearing the current SB cooler. More money I suppose... still a waste though.

I'm hoping to break 5GHz again, and more then JUST BARELY 5. The Sabertooth VRM temps were causing stability issues, so since I needed a new board anyways, I thought I'd give the CHV a shot since I've owned 3 Sabertooths at this point.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Done.
> 
> Yeah, my replacement GPU blocks just showed up today, obviously the day I had to go somewhere for work. I shouldn't REALLY complain though since, like I said, my NB/VRM block won't show up until next week. But who does that? I want to work on my computer again NOW! I will say one major complaint I have with the P5 case is the really small cable slot next to the PSU. My GPU power cables will just have to stay on the outside. I have to figure out how to make that look 'pretty.' I also don't know why they include a SB waterblock with it, since the vast majority of modern GPUs extend over and literally block the SB, barely clearing the current SB cooler. More money I suppose... still a waste though.
> 
> *I'm hoping to break 5GHz again, and more then JUST BARELY 5. The Sabertooth VRM temps were causing stability issues, so since I needed a new board anyways, I thought I'd give the CHV a shot since I've owned 3 Sabertooths at this point.*


OC prowess-wise, they are just on par. So no discernable gains there. But maybe, a cooler VRM and Socket (due to blocks) will take you there.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> OC prowess-wise, they are just on par. So no discernable gains there. But maybe, a cooler VRM and Socket (due to blocks) will take you there.


New CPU as well, PSU surge fried the board and chip. So, it's silicon lottery as well as new board and cooling configuration. I'd just heard that the CHV was better on the NB/VRM temps, which had been holding me back on my previous Sabers, once I started driving the FSB, I could break 5 on the old chip, I think 4.8/4.9 was my multi only wall. It would just rocket my VRM temp once I had to push NB voltages even just a wee bit. We'll see what happens though, I guess. Hopefully I get another good chip and the NB/VRM waterblock helps as much as I'm hoping. The bigger/more important reason for it was the fact that it's an open air case though, so without active air flow across the board, it was pretty much a requirement at this point if I wanted to use the Thermaltake Core P5 case and overclock, especially off the FSB again.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> New CPU as well, PSU surge fried the board and chip. So, it's silicon lottery as well as new board and cooling configuration. I'd just heard that the CHV was better on the NB/VRM temps, which had been holding me back on my previous Sabers, once I started driving the FSB, I could break 5 on the old chip, I think 4.8/4.9 was my multi only wall. It would just rocket my VRM temp once I had to push NB voltages even just a wee bit. We'll see what happens though, I guess. Hopefully I get another good chip and the NB/VRM waterblock helps as much as I'm hoping. The bigger/more important reason for it was the fact that it's an open air case though, so without active air flow across the board, it was pretty much a requirement at this point if I wanted to use the Thermaltake Core P5 case and overclock, especially off the FSB again.


If you're going to replace the stock heatsinks on the NB and VRMs with a waterblock then the power delivery system is identical between the two boards, right?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> New CPU as well, PSU surge fried the board and chip. So, it's silicon lottery as well as new board and cooling configuration. I'd just heard that the CHV was better on the NB/VRM temps, which had been holding me back on my previous Sabers, once I started driving the FSB, I could break 5 on the old chip, I think 4.8/4.9 was my multi only wall. It would just rocket my VRM temp once I had to push NB voltages even just a wee bit. We'll see what happens though, I guess. Hopefully I get another good chip and the NB/VRM waterblock helps as much as I'm hoping. The bigger/more important reason for it was the fact that it's an open air case though, so without active air flow across the board, it was pretty much a requirement at this point if I wanted to use the Thermaltake Core P5 case and overclock, especially off the FSB again.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to replace the stock heatsinks on the NB and VRMs with a waterblock then the power delivery system is identical between the two boards, right?
Click to expand...

I could be mistaken, but I thought there was a slight difference between the 2, the CHV-Z having an extra digitally controlled phase for the ram.


----------



## mus1mus

The Kitty has the same option to adjust Memory Voltage Frequency.







If that's what you meant.









But the CHVFZ has a higher ceiling on those VRM switching frequencies.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The Kitty has the same option to adjust Memory Voltage Frequency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what you meant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the CHVFZ has a higher ceiling on those VRM switching frequencies.


I've never had the Sabertooth, but do they have these?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The Kitty has the same option to adjust Memory Voltage Frequency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what you meant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the CHVFZ has a higher ceiling on those VRM switching frequencies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had the Sabertooth, but do they have these?
Click to expand...

YEP.

Almost at the same spots.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The Kitty has the same option to adjust Memory Voltage Frequency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what you meant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the CHVFZ has a higher ceiling on those VRM switching frequencies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had the Sabertooth, but do they have these?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEP.
> 
> Almost at the same spots.
Click to expand...

I see, I appreciate the information.

My mind must be growing feeble, I would have sworn that there was a difference when I was comparing them before buying the CHV-Z in February of 2013.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> the CHVFZ has a higher ceiling on those VRM switching frequencies.


I don't know what this means. What would be the source of this?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I don't know what this means. What would be the source of this?


Luckily, you won't find this helpful at all unless you are doing LN2 or super crazy stuff.


----------



## Johan45

I think the difference between Sabo and CHVz is only 50 KHz


----------



## burkeen

Hi guys first time postning here and hope it's in the right thread!

Problem; no signal from computer

Spec;
Cpu amd fx 6300
Gpu gtx 680
Motherboard asus crosshair v formula
Pcu corsshair 650 w
Ram 1333 mhz adata

Tested all items on another motherboard so they are fine.

I just bought an crosshair v formula second hand . And my problem is that my screen wont connect with the computer ( i got an amd fx6300) The motherboard worked perfectly for him he had an Phenom II X6 1090T.

So when i turn on the computer everything starts up fans spinning and ecerything is getting power .

Every led lamp is green exept the cpu led !

I read somewhere thet the bios os faulty for fx chips ? Is this true ?

So far i have tried everything i can think of . Only thing left is the bios update but how so i do that when i cant power on the pc to bios ?

I am stuck here guys please help !

Best regards


----------



## mus1mus

You might need to update the BIOS.

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULA/HelpDesk_CPU/

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULA/HelpDesk_Download/

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?1142-How-to-use-ASUS-ROG-USB-BIOS-Flashback

formatted usb stick to fat32
download bios update described and rename it to C5F.ROM


----------



## burkeen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You might need to update the BIOS.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULA/HelpDesk_CPU/
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULA/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?1142-How-to-use-ASUS-ROG-USB-BIOS-Flashback
> 
> formatted usb stick to fat32
> download bios update described and rename it to C5F.ROM


Hi man! I dont think this board supports flash back ?
It glt this white usb header but no bios button ?


----------



## mattliston

Hey guys, fellow CVFZ owner here, with the newest offered BIOS.

I am getting an overvoltage alert at POST that only allows going back into setup.

if I have it at just over 1.59, it boots fine. one single tick past that, it wont post.

any ideas?

system has been 100% stable at a vcore of 1.59, and I need more voltage to go further beyond 5GHz.

Extreme tweaking and voltage control options are enabled.

LCC is set to extreme. VRM frquency 350, cpu is allowed 130% current.

Temperatures are fantastic at 45*C max cpu (package temp, usually starts around 4*C ambient, thoguh room is actually around 20*C ambient) and VRM's have yet to see above 45*C even after 2 hours of stress testing.

Im wracking my brains trying to figure this out.

If I cannot solve this, I think I will downclock to 4.8GHz or so, and keep the voltage below 1.55

Help?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burkeen*
> 
> Hi man! I dont think this board supports flash back ?
> It glt this white usb header but no bios button ?





Spoiler: Locate this







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> Hey guys, fellow CVFZ owner here, with the newest offered BIOS.
> 
> I am getting an overvoltage alert at POST that only allows going back into setup.
> 
> if I have it at just over 1.59, it boots fine. one single tick past that, it wont post.
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> system has been 100% stable at a vcore of 1.59, and I need more voltage to go further beyond 5GHz.
> 
> Extreme tweaking and voltage control options are enabled.
> 
> LCC is set to extreme. VRM frquency 350, cpu is allowed 130% current.
> 
> Temperatures are fantastic at 45*C max cpu (package temp, usually starts around 4*C ambient, thoguh room is actually around 20*C ambient) and VRM's have yet to see above 45*C even after 2 hours of stress testing.
> 
> Im wracking my brains trying to figure this out.
> 
> If I cannot solve this, I think I will downclock to 4.8GHz or so, and keep the voltage below 1.55
> 
> Help?


Go to Monitoring TAB
Locate Vcore
Use (+) (-) keys to Disable Monitoring


----------



## burkeen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Locate this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to Monitoring TAB
> Locate Vcore
> Use (+) (-) keys to Disable Monitoring


Oh thought that was bios reset button . Didnt find anythibg in tje manual on flashback in the v formua bord but i did on the v formula z and that button lookwd diffrent ! I try it out tonight thanks ☺ in the asus bios download there is 2 diffrent bios tabs ?


----------



## burkeen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burkeen*
> 
> Oh thought that was bios reset button . Didnt find anythibg in tje manual on flashback in the v formua bord but i did on the v formula z and that button lookwd diffrent ! I try it out tonight thanks ☺ in the asus bios download there is 2 diffrent bios tabs ?


 Screenshot_2015-12-09-07-41-18.png 333k .png file


----------



## mus1mus

I can't really remember which one but I know the RVE uses the one on the right.


----------



## Mega Man

also may need to reset bios to stock ( clear cmos )


----------



## burkeen

I will try qhen i get home and get back to you ☺


----------



## burkeen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You might need to update the BIOS.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULA/HelpDesk_CPU/
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULA/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?1142-How-to-use-ASUS-ROG-USB-BIOS-Flashback
> 
> formatted usb stick to fat32
> download bios update described and rename it to C5F.ROM


Did all you said and the only thig that happens when i hold / press the buttom the moderboard restarts itself!
http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULA/

Sure its flashback futured ?

Best regards


----------



## zila

Video on EZ Flash on Crosshair V:


----------



## burkeen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Video on EZ Flash on Crosshair V:


Hi mate ! That guy is just showing how to update in the bios i cant even get to bios . Just black screen! Best regard


----------



## zila

If you've tried everything and you still can't get into the bios you may have a corrupted bios chip.


----------



## burkeen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> If you've tried everything and you still can't get into the bios you may have a corrupted bios chip.


Ok so if the bios dont support my fx 6300 i can still come into bios ?

Best regards


----------



## mus1mus

You don't need to have a bios screen. So try to locate the button.

Also to check on the BIOS LED.

When pressing and holding that button, wait for the BIOS LED to blink before releasing it.

You must come from an OFF state.


----------



## burkeen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You don't need to have a bios screen. So try to locate the button.
> 
> Also to check on the BIOS LED.
> 
> When pressing and holding that button, wait for the BIOS LED to blink before releasing it.
> 
> You must come from an OFF state.


ok so what i have done so far!

downloaded the latest versoin on the bios that supports the fx 6300 at the right formation.
plugging it into the white usb port, turn on computer ( tried with all components and with just the 24 pin) And hold the button in . but nothing is happening , been holding it for 30 sec and nothing no light nothing. the board just died.

dubbeld checked the name and to fomation and the everyting
guess i cant get this to work after all :/

best regards


----------



## zila

I'm wondering if the Crosshair V Formula is a little different from the Formula Z in that respect. I was looking at the manual of the Crosshair V and they show having to get into the bios to get to the EZ Flash menu.

On my Formula Z that 's not necessary. Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## mus1mus

Argh. My bad.

http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/3000_50#post_16088424

I guess the logical thing to do now is to update the bios using an older sku. Can you still get the previous owner to work on that?


----------



## burkeen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Argh. My bad.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/3000_50#post_16088424
> 
> I guess the logical thing to do now is to update the bios using an older sku. Can you still get the previous owner to work on that?


Aight thanks anyway man ! ☺


----------



## zila

Or you could just buy a pre-programmed bios chip, pop it in and be on your way.


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Go to Monitoring TAB
> Locate Vcore
> Use (+) (-) keys to Disable Monitoring


Worked awesome, thanks!


----------



## burkeen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Or you could just buy a pre-programmed bios chip, pop it in and be on your way.


Not to be a pain in the ass but where do i buy that chip ? Ebay the way to go or does asus sell them ?

Best regards ☺


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burkeen*
> 
> Not to be a pain in the ass but where do i buy that chip ? Ebay the way to go or does asus sell them ?
> 
> Best regards ☺


No prob.









http://stores.ebay.com/biosdepot/


----------



## burkeen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> No prob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/biosdepot/


Found this site
http://www.bios-chip24.com/epages/63730052.mobile/en_US/?ObjectPath=/Shops/63730052/Products/655&ViewAction=ViewProduct

Just want to verify its the right chip

Best regards


----------



## Kryton

Appears to be the correct chip.


----------



## zila

Awesome. Just make sure that they program it for you with latest bios for that board otherwise you'll just be buying a blank chip and wind up in the same position.


----------



## burkeen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Awesome. Just make sure that they program it for you with latest bios for that board otherwise you'll just be buying a blank chip and wind up in the same position.


Thanks man will do that !


----------



## mattliston

Where can I find the highest recorded FSB clock on this motherboard (Z) ?

Trying to find a target for my goal. I successfully booted 333MHz, and am currently stuck at 346. VDDA(PLL) bumped to 2.65v, HT and NB both seeing around 1.3, dram is 1.5 (ram kept below spec speed of 1600) and IM keeping HT and NB below 2600MHz for stability, even thoguh Ive had both near 2800MHz stable.

ANy tricks on this motherboard to stabilize very high FSB clocks?

my 1035T was a damn champ, it hit 410MHz fsb as easily as this FX4300 hit 250MHz.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> Where can I find the highest recorded FSB clock on this motherboard (Z) ?
> 
> Trying to find a target for my goal. I successfully booted 333MHz, and am currently stuck at 346. VDDA(PLL) bumped to 2.65v, HT and NB both seeing around 1.3, dram is 1.5 (ram kept below spec speed of 1600) and IM keeping HT and NB below 2600MHz for stability, even thoguh Ive had both near 2800MHz stable.
> 
> ANy tricks on this motherboard to stabilize very high FSB clocks?
> 
> my 1035T was a damn champ, it hit 410MHz fsb as easily as this FX4300 hit 250MHz.


http://hwbot.org/submission/2331502_splmann_reference_clock_crosshair_v_formula_z_462.05_mhz


----------



## Mega Man

my best advice for you is to get to know your chip, that is how you stabilize the hiigh fsb

but more over why do you want to oc your fsb ?


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2331502_splmann_reference_clock_crosshair_v_formula_z_462.05_mhz


Sweet. Ive gotten it past 356 since my last post. Im hoping to break 400 soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> my best advice for you is to get to know your chip, that is how you stabilize the hiigh fsb
> 
> but more over why do you want to oc your fsb ?


Why not? my FX4300 is a seriously bad bin pertaining to voltage. 5GHz takes over 1.58 volts

Seems to me its the perfect candidate to beat the crap out of while waiting on a good deal for a 8350 or 9590

I actually require a quite large voltage increase even just from multi OCing from 4.5 to 4.7 nearly a tenth of a volt (0.1)

This chip is 100% stable at 1.4 volts at 200x20 4GHz. it takes voltage increase to stabilize 4.1GHz LOTS of voltage bleed.

This chip will be great to save for an LN2 session


----------



## Mega Man

because fsb is the same as multi, no difference in volts needed and more voltage to be added, resulting in more heat


----------



## mattliston

If I set the multi to 20 and use the bus to get to 4.1 (210), I can use the same voltage as 4 from just a multi.

its weird. I occasionally get better overall clocking from using FSB.

Either way I dont have a thermal issue. my Kraken X60 has never saw over 45*C even when I was attempting to stabilize 5.2GHz


----------



## mus1mus

lol. 400 fsb to stabilize is wishful thinking.

BTW, 210*20 is 4200


----------



## Mega Man

I believe you never saw high temps. I also believe you never tried to stabilize higher speeds either


----------



## mattliston

Ive had this processor since April.

It has degraded quite a bit since getting it, and I got it used.

It used to do 4.3GHz via multi OC on stock volts. stock was 1.38v via cpu-z and hardware monitor on both the MSI 890fxa board and this crosshair.

stock voltage now is 100% stable at a max of 3.9GHz from a multi bump.


----------



## mattliston

Here is my latest CPU-Z validation.

http://valid.x86.fr/830ut6

Im taking it much more slowly.

I think I dont need to touch the multiplier anymore. Im going to try to use the reference clock to push me to 4.5GHz. I will take the HT clock down one tick to keep it under 2600. I know the NB clocks just fine up the 2800 with just 1.26 volts, but Ill probable run it at 1.28 just to keep it satisfied.

the HT clocks does NOT like going above 2600 at all. I could not stabilize it even at just over 2650MHz. Not that it needs to be over 2400 ever.

tick tick tick, burn test, tick, test, tick, test, etc... FSB is much better to find small gains.


----------



## mus1mus

Is NB or HT?


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Is NB or HT?


What do you mean?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> What do you mean?


"
the HT clocks does NOT like going above 2600 at all. I could not stabilize it even at just over 2650MHz. Not that it needs to be over 2400 ever."

Are you referring to NB or HT?


----------



## mattliston

Says HT

I did say Ive had the NB past 2800

I currently just finished severely stress testing 333FSB. Much harder than other overclocks. passed like a champ at 333x12.5 (4.16GHZ)

I have the vcore set to 1.5, so now that 333 is dialed in, ima save it in BIOS profile, and continue tomorrow.

The funny thing is, I didnt change anything from a previous test at 301 FSB, could not get it stable no matter what. cut the VDDA back down to 2.65v, cranked FSB to 333, set NB and HT and RAM to be happy, and said screw up, go for gold. dropped the multi two clicks, and boom, 333 @ just under 4,2 is solid as stock 3.8GHz

Im finding when I get pretty irritated and throw a hail mary at it, it does well, allbeit with probably too much extra vcore

even with vcore at 1.5, cpu package and socket never exceeded 35*C and VRMs are a cool 41*C on air. Loving this Kraken X60 with only 50% fan speed (but 100% pump)

EDIT ambient roughly 22-23*C, fluctuates a bit.


----------



## mattliston

Forgot to post validation. Im gonna try to up the multi half a click tomorrow just so I can get the heck away from a measly 4GHz









http://valid.x86.fr/1lsrj0


----------



## mus1mus

You need 1.5 for 4.2?

It seems to me that what you are doing is very counter productive or the chip isn't worth a mention.

But that's just me.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> "
> the HT clocks does NOT like going above 2600 at all. I could not stabilize it even at just over 2650MHz. Not that it needs to be over 2400 ever."
> 
> Are you referring to NB or HT?
Click to expand...

I can do 300 fsb ( fsb is ht ref) 3900ht.

With that said aiming he is talking about fx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You need 1.5 for 4.2?
> 
> It seems to me that what you are doing is very counter productive or the chip isn't worth a mention.
> 
> But that's just me.


Something he is doing is not right. We need bios screens

Now with the above said @mattliston I would highly discourage ht ocing. Not talking fsb ( ht ref)

It is very very easy to corrupt your hdd

You will not know if it is stable till it is to late. The only program I have Seen be able to test is dvdfab.

Ht is only useful, and I do mean only with multiple GPUs (3 to 4)


----------



## mus1mus

You said it right.









Aiming for 333 FSB and that very low Core though,









He'd better off spend his time looking for a good Core Clock.

Just sayin'. FSB is tricky.

TBH though, I might be talking non-sense. Just got my replacement chip. H-E though. If this is any good, I might keep this. Else, gotta wait for the refresh next year. Or go 8C/16T.


----------



## mattliston

1.5V is for a no worries cpu stability. I could probably trim that down to 1.45 or less, but I aim to eventually go beyond 4.5GHz

HT?

Im not overclocking the hypertransport. that can stay under 2600 and not be an issue ever. OC'ing that does nothing unless you have 2 or more super beefy gpu's going at it.

Im going for high reference because I can.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> 1.5V is for a no worries cpu stability. I could probably trim that down to 1.45 or less, but I aim to eventually go beyond 4.5GHz
> 
> HT?
> 
> Im not overclocking the hypertransport. that can stay under 2600 and not be an issue ever. OC'ing that does nothing unless you have 2 or more super beefy gpu's going at it.
> 
> *Im going for high reference because I can.*


get to 400 and we'll talk


----------



## mrgnex

I have a Crosshair V Formula Z and i want to watercool it (I dont like a fan blowing on it).
The waterblock for it is EOL, does anyone know where I could possibly get it?


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> 1.5V is for a no worries cpu stability. I could probably trim that down to 1.45 or less, but I aim to eventually go beyond 4.5GHz
> 
> HT?
> 
> Im not overclocking the hypertransport. that can stay under 2600 and not be an issue ever. OC'ing that does nothing unless you have 2 or more super beefy gpu's going at it.
> 
> *Im going for high reference because I can.*
> 
> 
> 
> get to 400 and we'll talk
Click to expand...

Would love to get to 400!









I think I will truly get to it eventually, but I am fairly green at getting the reference clock so high while trying to balance for a CPU overclock as well.


----------



## mus1mus

Get there before you talk like "you can" as well.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I have a Crosshair V Formula Z and i want to watercool it (I dont like a fan blowing on it).
> The waterblock for it is EOL, does anyone know where I could possibly get it?


I don't think I'd do business with them (too shaky) now-a-days but Frozen shows them in stock http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17962/ex-blc-1390/EK_ASUS_Crosshair_V_Formula-Z_Full_Board_Cooling_Block_Kit_-_Acetal_Nickel_CSQ_EK-FB_ASUS_C5F-Z_-_AcetalNickel.html?tl=g57c605s1916

I got mine there when first released and FYI, you'll probably still want a fan on the backside of the mobo (at least) to help socket temps a bit depending on chip and OC of course.
I just recently took my VRM fan out as I switched rads around (plus added a third) and made them all intake rather than exhaust. Also added a second 120mm to the left case panel with a shroud and if ness I crank those up as they're aimed directly towards the socket/vrm area and seems to hold temps just fine during those 24 hr P95 runs @ 5122MHz.


----------



## Mega Man

What he said they only do business over the phone fyi.

Also you can contact Ek and have them check to see if they have one housing. It is a long shot but worth a shot.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I have a Crosshair V Formula Z and i want to watercool it (I dont like a fan blowing on it).
> The waterblock for it is EOL, does anyone know where I could possibly get it?


There is one on ebay at this moment, but it is in the russian federation. $48 shipped from what I understand.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I don't think I'd do business with them (too shaky) now-a-days but Frozen shows them in stock http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17962/ex-blc-1390/EK_ASUS_Crosshair_V_Formula-Z_Full_Board_Cooling_Block_Kit_-_Acetal_Nickel_CSQ_EK-FB_ASUS_C5F-Z_-_AcetalNickel.html?tl=g57c605s1916


Frozen CPU does not have any. I was on the phone with them for quite a while like two months ago. The website said two in stock but a search of the warehouse found nothing.


----------



## Mega Man

probably trashed by mark in the last tirade


----------



## The Sandman




----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I don't think I'd do business with them (too shaky) now-a-days but Frozen shows them in stock http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17962/ex-blc-1390/EK_ASUS_Crosshair_V_Formula-Z_Full_Board_Cooling_Block_Kit_-_Acetal_Nickel_CSQ_EK-FB_ASUS_C5F-Z_-_AcetalNickel.html?tl=g57c605s1916
> 
> I got mine there when first released and FYI, you'll probably still want a fan on the backside of the mobo (at least) to help socket temps a bit depending on chip and OC of course.
> I just recently took my VRM fan out as I switched rads around (plus added a third) and made them all intake rather than exhaust. Also added a second 120mm to the left case panel with a shroud and if ness I crank those up as they're aimed directly towards the socket/vrm area and seems to hold temps just fine during those 24 hr P95 runs @ 5122MHz.


I cant get my 8320 any higher than 4.8 GHz (I want to get to 5







).. So I am not that concerned about the socket temps (1.4625 Vcore). My radiators are mounted outside my case so I cant do anything with the placement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> There is one on ebay at this moment, but it is in the russian federation. $48 shipped from what I understand.


That sounds reasonable. Ill take a look thanks!

I cant seem to find it. Do you mind linking it?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I don't think I'd do business with them (too shaky) now-a-days but Frozen shows them in stock http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17962/ex-blc-1390/EK_ASUS_Crosshair_V_Formula-Z_Full_Board_Cooling_Block_Kit_-_Acetal_Nickel_CSQ_EK-FB_ASUS_C5F-Z_-_AcetalNickel.html?tl=g57c605s1916
> 
> I got mine there when first released and FYI, you'll probably still want a fan on the backside of the mobo (at least) to help socket temps a bit depending on chip and OC of course.
> I just recently took my VRM fan out as I switched rads around (plus added a third) and made them all intake rather than exhaust. Also added a second 120mm to the left case panel with a shroud and if ness I crank those up as they're aimed directly towards the socket/vrm area and seems to hold temps just fine during those 24 hr P95 runs @ 5122MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> I cant get my 8320 any higher than 4.8 GHz (I want to get to 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).. So I am not that concerned about the socket temps (1.4625 Vcore). My radiators are mounted outside my case so I cant do anything with the placement.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> There is one on ebay at this moment, but it is in the russian federation. $48 shipped from what I understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds reasonable. Ill take a look thanks!
> 
> I cant seem to find it. Do you mind linking it?
Click to expand...

I think someone beat you to it, sorry - looks to be sold


----------



## superstition222

There is another brand available. It has to be sanded to fit the extra capacitor in the Z board.

https://modmymods.com/watercool-heatkiller-mb-set-asus-crosshair-v-lt.html


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> There is another brand available. It has to be sanded to fit the extra capacitor in the Z board.
> 
> https://modmymods.com/watercool-heatkiller-mb-set-asus-crosshair-v-lt.html


I'm not massive on looks but no way would that end up in my rig.....

I've got a block for a CVF-Z sitting in a box atm, just waiting on a friend to see if they want it or not.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm not massive on looks but no way would that end up in my rig.....


There's all copper
https://modmymods.com/watercool-heatkiller-mb-set-asus-crosshair-v.html

And nickle, too
https://modmymods.com/watercool-heatkiller-mb-set-asus-crosshair-v-ni.html


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm not massive on looks but no way would that end up in my rig.....
> 
> 
> 
> There's all copper
> https://modmymods.com/watercool-heatkiller-mb-set-asus-crosshair-v.html
> 
> And nickle, too
> https://modmymods.com/watercool-heatkiller-mb-set-asus-crosshair-v-ni.html
Click to expand...

All Copper isn't as bad but still not as pretty as EK's block imo


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> There is another brand available. It has to be sanded to fit the extra capacitor in the Z board.
> 
> https://modmymods.com/watercool-heatkiller-mb-set-asus-crosshair-v-lt.html


Well it isn't the most beautiful but the price bugs me the most.. That is half of what the board costs nowadays.. The GPU or CPU blocks aren't even that expensive








I mean I don't really care for a south bridge block but I would be pying for it..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm not massive on looks but no way would that end up in my rig.....
> 
> I've got a block for a CVF-Z sitting in a box atm, just waiting on a friend to see if they want it or not.


Ah man, your friend is lucky. I saw one second hand but that was a long time ago, back then I was still on air..


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Well it isn't the most beautiful but the price bugs me the most.. That is half of what the board costs nowadays.. The GPU or CPU blocks aren't even that expensive


I guess the low volume of production and low sales make it hard to make a suitable profit without the high price.


----------



## greasy caveman

Hope I am not reviving a question that has already been answered, but I had been looking for an answer to the m.2 question also. I bought a Samsung 950 pro and an angelbird wings PX1 pcie card, and I am booting from it on a CVF-Z without issue. However, I cloned my boot drive to it, so I don't know if it would be recognized when doing a clean install. It works great, sequential reads and writes are almost at the max for the drive, random reads/writes not so good, but it feels faster than an 850 Pro.


----------



## felix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasy caveman*
> 
> Hope I am not reviving a question that has already been answered, but I had been looking for an answer to the m.2 question also. I bought a Samsung 950 pro and an angelbird wings PX1 pcie card, and I am booting from it on a CVF-Z without issue. However, I cloned my boot drive to it, so I don't know if it would be recognized when doing a clean install. It works great, sequential reads and writes are almost at the max for the drive, random reads/writes not so good, but it feels faster than an 850 Pro.


Glad i read this! Can you post an AS-SSD run?


----------



## greasy caveman

as-ssd-benchNVMeSamsungSSD1.2.201610-41-09PM.png 29k .png file


as-ssd-benchNVMeSamsungSSD1.2.201610-41-40PM.png 29k .png file


as-ssd-benchSamsungSSD8501.2.201610-43-21PM.png 29k .png file


as-ssd-benchSamsungSSD8501.2.201610-43-35PM.png 29k .png file


----------



## greasy caveman

It definitely isn't achieving it's full potential, partly due to it running at pci-e 2.0 instead of 3.0. I threw in a run with my 850 pro for comparison. Not sure if some chipset limitation is rearing it's head here, but it definitely boots, because I reformatted the 850 pro.


----------



## greasy caveman

Yeah, something is definitely up with the writes...


----------



## felix

I had tested an SM951 in an ASUS M4A79 with a kingston adapter and the numbers were the following :










So, there is definitely something wrong with your writes. I suggest you check drive properties in device manager and check if write cache is enabled.

I'm very pleased,though, that the 950 Pro is bootable.


----------



## greasy caveman

So I did some research, turns out the default driver in Win 10 is far from optimized. Samsung offers an NVMe driver that significantly improves performance.



From what I read, the Microsoft provided driver bypasses the DRAM cache on the drive, and writes directly to flash. Yesterday it took ~10 minutes to complete the write tests, with the Samsung driver installed it complete the write tests in seconds instead of minutes.


----------



## felix

Can you give some more info of your configuration?
Cpu type, OC, etc. ?


----------



## greasy caveman

Crosshair V Formula-Z (Bios 2201)
FX 9590 @ 5Ghz 24/7
2 x Radeon 290X
16Gb (2 x 8) AMD Radeon Gaming Memory 2133Mhz
SoundBlaster ZXR
Samsung 950 Pro (512Gb) boot drive (Angelbird Wings PX1 pci-e card)
Samsung 850 Pro (512Gb) Storage drive
3 x Samsung 850 EVO (500Gb) Storage drives
Corsair 900D, AX1200 PSU

CPU, MB and GPUs are water cooled with a mix of Koolance and EK blocks. I am waiting for a pce-e riser cable to arrive so I can stop borrowing 8 pci-e lanes from my second graphics card. No real overclock going on, just running the cpu at it's turbo speed. One of my gpu doesn't overclock at all, so they are stock speed, but running the 1Ghz core speed full time. Let me know if there is anything else about it you want to know.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasy caveman*
> 
> Crosshair V Formula-Z (Bios 2201)
> FX 9590 @ 5Ghz 24/7
> 2 x Radeon 290X
> 16Gb (2 x 8) AMD Radeon Gaming Memory 2133Mhz
> SoundBlaster ZXR
> Samsung 950 Pro (512Gb) boot drive (Angelbird Wings PX1 pci-e card)
> Samsung 850 Pro (512Gb) Storage drive
> 3 x Samsung 850 EVO (500Gb) Storage drives
> Corsair 900D, AX1200 PSU
> 
> CPU, MB and GPUs are water cooled with a mix of Koolance and EK blocks. I am waiting for a pce-e riser cable to arrive so I can stop borrowing 8 pci-e lanes from my second graphics card. No real overclock going on, just running the cpu at it's turbo speed. One of my gpu doesn't overclock at all, so they are stock speed, but running the 1Ghz core speed full time. Let me know if there is anything else about it you want to know.


How is that AMD RAM? Was looking to upgrade my current RAM.


----------



## MalsBrownCoat

Can anyone give me a hand? I'm running a Crosshair Formula Z, with 2 ASUS Fury X's.

Haven't had any issues in a while, but today, I lost power to my condo, twice. The first time, I rebooted back up and everything was just fine.
The second time, I rebooted to find that I had nothing on any of my 3 screens, and no signal was found for any of the monitors.

I took a look at my motherboard and I saw that I'm getting error "b2" and a lit "boot device LED".
Let me repeat that NOTHING has changed. The PC did not move, so nothing became unseated. And the power cables were working just fine a few moments ago.

I also noticed that one of my GPUs, in the first PCIE slot, is running with all of its power LEDs (if you know anything about the Fury X's, you know that the LEDs light up depending on how much power they're using. All LEDs are solid red. This GPU runs all 3 of my monitors.

Underneath it, in PCIE slot 2, is another Fury X. Which currently has NO LED activity on it. Not even one.

So, basic troubleshooting 101 here.

I unplugged the power cables from GPU 1 (in PCIE slot 1) and left the power cables in GPU2 (PCIE slot 2).
I also unplugged all monitors from GPU1 and then plugged a single monitor into GPU2.
Rebooted.

No Q code. No motherboard LED errors. The monitor that is plugged in displays Windows, the GPU power LEDS operate as normal and booting seems to work.

I then reversed the process and unplugged the power from GPU 2 and put power and a single monitor on GPU 1.

Same problem as before. Error "b2", a lit "boot device LED" and full power usage on the GPU LEDs.

Now, I can't really swap GPU 1 with GPU 2 and try the same scenario, because the system is watercooled, with custom hard lines. This isn't just something I can pull out and switch around. So I can't test if it's GPU 1, or the PCIE slot that it's on.

Does it sound one or the other is fried? And how in the hell would that happen? Why wouldn't anything else have been affected?
Also to note, that I'm running my system through a pretty hefty surge protector, so as far as the system (should be) concerned; it just no longer had power.


----------



## greasy caveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> How is that AMD RAM? Was looking to upgrade my current RAM.


RAM is fine, works as advertised but it's nothing special either. I think it is rebadged Patriot memory.


----------



## LGxStarburst

Just joined the Crosshair Group! so excited! I found this gem with the processor and I/O shield on Craigslist for super cheap. So with that my current setup is now:

CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z
AMD FX-8320 Vishera 8-Core 3.5 GHz
2x Radeon HD 7850 DC2-2GD5
G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 1600mhz
Kingston HyperX 90gb SSD
NZXT Hale90 750w










Currently building the rig so i have no updated pictures yet


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasy caveman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> How is that AMD RAM? Was looking to upgrade my current RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> RAM is fine, works as advertised but it's nothing special either. I think it is rebadged Patriot memory.
Click to expand...

Older stuff is Patriot while the newer kits are made by dataram.

My 2x8GB 2400 kit will do 2600Mhz 11-12-12-31 for benching but daily 2400 stock timings is fast enough.


----------



## mus1mus

Will a DEAD chip post a Code FF?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Will a DEAD chip post a Code FF?


I believe it will, but I had it happen when my bios crapped out. Have you tried your secondary bios?


----------



## mus1mus

never realized how.









DEAD 8370E


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> never realized how.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEAD 8370E


RIP
Details on the cause of death?


----------



## mus1mus

Not too sure. I thought it was the kitty.

Tested the chip on to the CHV and it wont post.

RMA is still valid though.


----------



## greasy caveman

Bummer


----------



## greasy caveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Older stuff is Patriot while the newer kits are made by dataram.
> 
> My 2x8GB 2400 kit will do 2600Mhz 11-12-12-31 for benching but daily 2400 stock timings is fast enough.


My kit is a couple of years old at least. Runs fine, but I don't think my cpu has a lot of headroom to oc the RAM higher.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasy caveman*
> 
> RAM is fine, works as advertised but it's nothing special either. I think it is rebadged Patriot memory.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Older stuff is Patriot while the newer kits are made by dataram.
> 
> My 2x8GB 2400 kit will do 2600Mhz 11-12-12-31 for benching but daily 2400 stock timings is fast enough.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasy caveman*
> 
> My kit is a couple of years old at least. Runs fine, but I don't think my cpu has a lot of headroom to oc the RAM higher.


I am actually looking at buying some Avexir RAM. I am looking for something that will work well and look good too inside my case with the Red and Black. But trying to find Avexir RAM that won't cost me a kidney it difficult.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *greasy caveman*
> 
> RAM is fine, works as advertised but it's nothing special either. I think it is rebadged Patriot memory.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Older stuff is Patriot while the newer kits are made by dataram.
> 
> My 2x8GB 2400 kit will do 2600Mhz 11-12-12-31 for benching but daily 2400 stock timings is fast enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *greasy caveman*
> 
> My kit is a couple of years old at least. Runs fine, but I don't think my cpu has a lot of headroom to oc the RAM higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am actually looking at buying some Avexir RAM. I am looking for something that will work well and look good too inside my case with the Red and Black. But trying to find Avexir RAM that won't cost me a kidney it difficult.
Click to expand...

I think your G-skill is proabably better , especially for the platform in your sig.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> never realized how.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEAD 8370E


I would assume you need to update the BIOS, sounds like it couldn't apply a basic config just to get into POST (sometimes the BIOS can do so but your CPU cores and clocks will be limited until you update).

On the topic of RAM, I still use my corsair vengeance 1866 9-9-9-27, never really got any higher clocks as the power delivery is quite weak for 4 sticks (non-Z though), hopefully DDR4 will be better in that regard...


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think your G-skill is proabably better , especially for the platform in your sig.


Right now only 2 of the 4 sticks I have is working properly. (4x4GB sticks) Not sure whats wrong with them. My OS is saying only 8GB is usable. Can't figure out why.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I would assume you need to update the BIOS, sounds like it couldn't apply a basic config just to get into POST (sometimes the BIOS can do so but your CPU cores and clocks will be limited until you update).
> 
> On the topic of RAM, I still use my corsair vengeance 1866 9-9-9-27, never really got any higher clocks as the power delivery is quite weak for 4 sticks (non-Z though), hopefully DDR4 will be better in that regard...


I think my previous diagnosis is actually wrong. 8370E is confirmed DEAD. RIP that mighty one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Right now only 2 of the 4 sticks I have is working properly. (4x4GB sticks) Not sure whats wrong with them. My OS is saying only 8GB is usable. Can't figure out why.


There are numerous fixes for that issue if that is what you are having really.

First off, try to confirm every slot and each stick tested by pulling out everything and installing them one by one.

Apply the timings and let it go into Windows. Then, search for fixes such as this:

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/66482-memory-set-maximum-amount-used-windows.html


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I think my previous diagnosis is actually wrong. 8370E is confirmed DEAD. RIP that mighty one.


RIP poor little fella...









You, murdering overclocker!


----------



## mus1mus

I am not around when the thing died. It is Overclocked when it died. But how can you point it's death into Murder when I am not on the vicinity of the crime? If there was really a crime.









It's torture.


----------



## Erick Silver

They were working fine up until a few months ago. Then I was only seeing 1/2 of the RAM as usable. Nothing has changed setting wise. But I will do the RAM check and see whats what


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am not around when the thing died. It is Overclocked when it died. But how can you point it's death into Murder when I am not on the vicinity of the crime? If there was really a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's torture.




Who do you think you 're fooling here? We both know you gave the order to the BIOS to do the dirty job for ya. Heck, the whole forum knows it. You won't get away with this.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think you 're fooling here? We both know you gave the order to the BIOS to do the dirty job for ya. Heck, the whole forum knows it. You won't get away with this.


Ahem. I am innocent of these accusations.









Seriously, I was really away on a short vacation when it happened. Heck, if I am not, it could have set a personal record from it before dying.









The system also damaged a GPU (a 290X now being detected as an AMD 88XX Series. No driver is available for it.







).

So must of been something that happens when that hand of god strikes to no one in particular nor any particular reason.

Again, I am innocent.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Right now only 2 of the 4 sticks I have is working properly. (4x4GB sticks) Not sure whats wrong with them. My OS is saying only 8GB is usable. Can't figure out why.


My brother had the same problem on his GD80. I fixed it by setting all settings manual to their default.
All the settings regarding ram that is. And disabling XMP.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am not around when the thing died. It is Overclocked when it died. But how can you point it's death into Murder when I am not on the vicinity of the crime? If there was really a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's torture.


How much voltage was it given...?








Though if it was left to overheat (>70C) then that would have been the main factor...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The system also damaged a GPU (a 290X now being detected as an AMD 88XX Series. No driver is available for it.


In that sense though it sounds like either a PSU surge or a freak motherboard failure, though either can occur with high overclocking.


----------



## mus1mus

Stayed pretty much this way most of it's life and under the same condition ever since.


----------



## Spock121

Anyone have a waterblock for this board lying around they'd be willing to part with? I already had my friend post an ad in the marketplace but I wanted to ask here too.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spock121*
> 
> Anyone have a waterblock for this board lying around they'd be willing to part with? I already had my friend post an ad in the marketplace but I wanted to ask here too.


Check this out and see if something there is worth it to you.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100074981%20600036014


----------



## Spock121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Check this out and see if something there is worth it to you.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100074981%20600036014


No, not a CPU block, a mobo block. You know, the one EK made specifically for this board. If I wanted a CPU block I wouldn't ask in such a specific place.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spock121*
> 
> No, not a CPU block, a mobo block. You know, the one EK made specifically for this board. If I wanted a CPU block I wouldn't ask in such a specific place.


Brain-fart on my part.









That could be next to impossible to run across used, I don't believe those blocks are being sold in large numbers but it's certainly possible.
However if I do spot one I'll let you know provided you don't come across one first.


----------



## richie_2010

Im unsure as to which ram to use out of the following to get the best performance with the z board and 8320e

I have 2x4gb corsair dominator platinums 1866 9 10 9 27 at 1.5 that can do 8 9 8 27 at 1.5 or 2100 at stock timings.

Or

4x2gb corsair dominator gt 2000 8 8 8 24 at 1.65 that i know can do 1866 at about 6 6 6 18 or there abouts.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Im unsure as to which ram to use out of the following to get the best performance with the z board and 8320e
> 
> I have 2x4gb corsair dominator platinums 1866 9 10 9 27 at 1.5 that can do 8 9 8 27 at 1.5 or 2100 at stock timings.
> 
> Or
> 
> 4x2gb corsair dominator gt 2000 8 8 8 24 at 1.65 that i know can do 1866 at about 6 6 6 18 or there abouts.


Only one way to tell for sure.
I'd lean towards the 2x4GB kit myself but I also wouldn't hesitate to try the 4x2GB kit just to verify.


----------



## Spock121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Brain-fart on my part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That could be next to impossible to run across used, I don't believe those blocks are being sold in large numbers but it's certainly possible.
> However if I do spot one I'll let you know provided you don't come across one first.


Well it's the same waterblock for the Z and the non-Z so there should be a decent amount of them floating around.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spock121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Brain-fart on my part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That could be next to impossible to run across used, I don't believe those blocks are being sold in large numbers but it's certainly possible.
> However if I do spot one I'll let you know provided you don't come across one first.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's the same waterblock for the Z and the non-Z so there should be a decent amount of them floating around.
Click to expand...

The waterblock for the Z is compatible with both boards but the non Z block is only compatible with the non Z board so depending on what board you are talking about depends on which board your friend has


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spock121*
> 
> Well it's the same waterblock for the Z and the non-Z so there should be a decent amount of them floating around.


the z-block will work to a non-z board but not a non-z block to a z-board.


----------



## Spock121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The waterblock for the Z is compatible with both boards but the non Z block is only compatible with the non Z board so depending on what board you are talking about depends on which board your friend has


I have the Z and the friend posted the ad for me.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spock121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The waterblock for the Z is compatible with both boards but the non Z block is only compatible with the non Z board so depending on what board you are talking about depends on which board your friend has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Z and the friend posted the ad for me.
Click to expand...

Then you need the block for the Z, non Z one won't work for you........sorry


----------



## felix

Yeap, as they said...the Z has a damned capacitor right in the middle or the area between the VRM and NB

So, a non-Z block cannot fit the Z-board.


----------



## bbowseroctacore

this is the z mobo with vrm heatsink removed


----------



## bbowseroctacore

this is the NON-Z vrm waterblock - as others have mentioned it does not fit the z mobo


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Im unsure as to which ram to use out of the following to get the best performance with the z board and 8320e
> 
> I have 2x4gb corsair dominator platinums 1866 9 10 9 27 at 1.5 that can do 8 9 8 27 at 1.5 or 2100 at stock timings.
> 
> Or
> 
> 4x2gb corsair dominator gt 2000 8 8 8 24 at 1.65 that i know can do 1866 at about 6 6 6 18 or there abouts.


With my 8320E I got significantly better performance in Cinbench multithread with two 8-8-8-27-1T 2x2 GB RAM kits at 1800 than with 16 GB kits, even when I had one running at 8-9-9-27-1T and 1800 and another at 9-11-10-1T (around 2133). I didn't do any AIDA testing with those 4 GB kits. However, I did get good scores with the kit running around 2133 (adjusted subtimings). I topped the chart in AIDA for lowest latency and even managed to beat the Broadwell 5775C in a test. This is with a weaker board (Gigabyte UD3P 2.0) which only has one RAM phase and is only rated for 2000.


----------



## Erick Silver

Hey guys. I did my research before and would happily do it now if not for me being at work. I cannot remember the Numbered layout for the RAM. Can someone refresh my memory on that? LOL Get it? MEMORY!!!









I am gfoing to be switching out from 4x4GB of my GSkill 1600Mhz Ripjaws X to 2x8GB of Avexir Core Series 1600Mhz Red LED. I just recall the slot number layout. Thanks!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Hey guys. I did my research before and would happily do it now if not for me being at work. I cannot remember the Numbered layout for the RAM. Can someone refresh my memory on that? LOL Get it? MEMORY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am gfoing to be switching out from 4x4GB of my GSkill 1600Mhz Ripjaws X to 2x8GB of Avexir Core Series 1600Mhz Red LED. I just recall the slot number layout. Thanks!


Use the Red slots (2&4)


----------



## Mega Man

Do your self a fav. Get faster memory


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Do your self a fav. Get faster memory


You gonna buy it for me? I would love to dish out more than $100 for RAM right now. But I can't really. I got 2x 8GB sticks for just about $80 shipped. 1600Mhz is just fine for what I do. I don't need to have the fastest and greatest hardware. Don't get me wrong, I'd like to, but I am not made of money and haven't won the Powerball yet. So 1600Mhz is what I get.


----------



## Mega Man

I just saw 2400 ram (16 gb) for 80 on newegg (Iirc gskill) save your money and buy the faster ram it will make a difference, imo I would return the 1600, 80 for 1600 is way to expensive

I would try to find a link but I am on edge in china on my phone atm


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Do your self a fav. Get faster memory
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna buy it for me? I would love to dish out more than $100 for RAM right now. But I can't really. I got 2x 8GB sticks for just about $80 shipped. 1600Mhz is just fine for what I do. I don't need to have the fastest and greatest hardware. Don't get me wrong, I'd like to, but I am not made of money and haven't won the Powerball yet. So 1600Mhz is what I get.
Click to expand...

Here ya go:

2400Mhz Snipers for $67 with Free Shipping

2400Mhz Ares for $75 with Free Shipping

2400Mhz TridentX for $99 with Free Shipping

2400Mhz Ripjaws X for $75 with Free Shipping
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I just saw 2400 ram (16 gb) for 80 on newegg (Iirc gskill) save your money and buy the faster ram it will make a difference, imo I would return the 1600, 80 for 1600 is way to expensive
> 
> I would try to find a link but I am on edge in china on my phone atm


Got ya covered


----------



## The Sandman

I must have missed it (went back several pages), is he running an FX or the Phenom II in the rig sig?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I must have missed it (went back several pages), is he running an FX or the Phenom II in the rig sig?


He's running an 1100T.

But even so you can use a higher speed kit at a lower speed alot easier than a lower speed kit at a higher speed, considering the price gap is so small and it's even cheaper to get the faster kit in some cases I see no reason to get the lower speed kit.

that's my opinion on it anyways


----------



## Mega Man

My bad I thought you were running an fx!


----------



## Erick Silver

I could have gotten the higher speed GSkills, but I wanted the Avexir for the flash. I'll be okay with the 1600Mhz RAM. Not doing any benching or stuff like that


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I could have gotten the higher speed GSkills, but I wanted the Avexir for the flash. I'll be okay with the 1600Mhz RAM. Not doing any benching or stuff like that


That's ok, the Avexir are a nice looking kit, enjoy


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's ok, the Avexir are a nice looking kit, enjoy


Honestly, thats why I wanted them. Yeah I could get Faster RAM. But I don't do any benching or serious overclocking and I was looking for some Eye Candy for inside the case.

BTW. FedEx has already delivered them to my front door. I am stuck at work right now, but will be home in about an hour. Gonna do a video unboxing and installation.


----------



## Mega Man

i hate when that happens


----------



## FoolishGuy

I would like to join this club, too.

FX8370E (AUTO CPU NOT OVERCLOCK 1,500-4,300Mhz) +ASUS Crosshair V Formula....... OVERCLOCK RAM @ 2,600+Mhz ....


----------



## Mega Man

Welcome


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Seriously considering selling off my CVF-Z Waterblock......used it for about 7-8 months then back in the box it went, been there since....


----------



## Mega Man

That is your fault!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> That is your fault!


The board it was attached to died.....


----------



## Mega Man

also your fault [email protected]!!!! i kid !


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> also your fault [email protected]!!!! i kid !


haha, most likely


----------



## decimator

For those of you running your RAM at 2400 MHz or higher, how much CPU/NB voltage did you need? I'm running 1.275 right now with RAM at 2400 MHz, 10-12-12-31-2T (1.65 DRAM voltage). NB freq is 2600 MHz. My system won't even POST with command rate at 1T and it also doesn't like any drive strength setting under 300ns.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> For those of you running your RAM at 2400 MHz or higher, how much CPU/NB voltage did you need? I'm running 1.275 right now with RAM at 2400 MHz, 10-12-12-31-2T (1.65 DRAM voltage). NB freq is 2600 MHz. My system won't even POST with command rate at 1T and it also doesn't like any drive strength setting under 300ns.


Trident's seem to prefer 2T from what ive seen. My beasts run 1t but at cl 11 , if left to auto, the chvz will set cpu/nb to 1.4 volts,( with consideration to my other settings) which is a little bit high imo and does add heat to the cpu.


----------



## decimator

Yeah, I think I've about hit a wall with my RAM. Also not trying to increase voltages any further. It's not like the extra bandwidth makes a huge difference in real world applications anyway...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> For those of you running your RAM at 2400 MHz or higher, how much CPU/NB voltage did you need? I'm running 1.275 right now with RAM at 2400 MHz, 10-12-12-31-2T (1.65 DRAM voltage). NB freq is 2600 MHz. My system won't even POST with command rate at 1T and it also doesn't like any drive strength setting under 300ns.


Cpu/nb 1.2v


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Cpu/nb 1.2v


Wow that seems really low. Thats what I would expect the NB voltage to be at. What's your NB frequency?


----------



## Mega Man

The one I am talking about is 2600.


----------



## Spock121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Seriously considering selling off my CVF-Z Waterblock......used it for about 7-8 months then back in the box it went, been there since....


I might be interested in it if you do.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spock121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Seriously considering selling off my CVF-Z Waterblock......used it for about 7-8 months then back in the box it went, been there since....
> 
> 
> 
> I might be interested in it if you do.
Click to expand...

Already had an offer on it, if you can beat it then it's yours


----------



## Mega Man

5 ruplez


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 5 ruplez


Trying to low ball me eh?


----------



## mus1mus

6. Last offer.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 6. Last offer.


Hmmmm......I dunno, it makes a great paperweight for me


----------



## mus1mus

I need one. Yeah.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I need one. Yeah.


Use that 5930k you got there


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Use that 5930k you got there


I am thinking throwing it out the window! It's complex but way too boring!









I will again tweak the FX for the Nimble 8.







after the fanboy comp though.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Use that 5930k you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking throwing it out the window! It's complex but way too boring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will again tweak the FX for the Nimble 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after the fanboy comp though.
Click to expand...

Kinda how I'm feeling about the i5 tbh, it's almost too easy to get it up to speed, I mean i can bench 4.8Ghz on it but with FX it's a bit more fun to mess with, got a 360mm AIO on the way so i can finally get some decent clocks on it again


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Use that 5930k you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking throwing it out the window! It's complex but way too boring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will again tweak the FX for the Nimble 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after the fanboy comp though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kinda how I'm feeling about the i5 tbh, it's almost too easy to get it up to speed, I mean i can bench 4.8Ghz on it but with FX it's a bit more fun to mess with, got a 360mm AIO on the way so i can finally get some decent clocks on it again
Click to expand...

Thermaltake extreme 3?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Use that 5930k you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking throwing it out the window! It's complex but way too boring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will again tweak the FX for the Nimble 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after the fanboy comp though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kinda how I'm feeling about the i5 tbh, it's almost too easy to get it up to speed, I mean i can bench 4.8Ghz on it but with FX it's a bit more fun to mess with, got a 360mm AIO on the way so i can finally get some decent clocks on it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thermaltake extreme 3?
Click to expand...

Fractal S36 actually









(please form an orderly line to complain about why the S36 isn't available in the US please







)


----------



## mus1mus

But you do have BCLK OC on Skylake. And stupidly high RAM OC!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> But you do have BCLK OC on Skylake. And stupidly high RAM OC!


True, haven't even attempted BCLK yet, and I'm getting a new board so i can actually get that high ram speed


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> True, haven't even attempted BCLK yet, and I'm getting a new board so i can actually get that high ram speed


New board. Not new RAM?

Which ones do you have?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> True, haven't even attempted BCLK yet, and I'm getting a new board so i can actually get that high ram speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New board. Not new RAM?
> 
> Which ones do you have?
Click to expand...

I have a 3600 Ripjaws kit here that won't work in this MSI board so I'm getting a Xpower Titanium for that.

But now we are getting off topic a bit


----------



## mus1mus

Aha. You need to dig the chips inside those and get a feel on how they're supposed to run. They do vary a lot.

Anyways, good luck with the new board.

On topic, I need to break my 429 FSB on the Kitty with the CHVFZ. Fingers crossed as I have a different chip to work with.


----------



## goodtofufriday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Already had an offer on it, if you can beat it then it's yours


New on this forum, But im all over reddit and other sites. Are you talking about the ek vram waterblock? If so I want to make an offer.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtofufriday*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Already had an offer on it, if you can beat it then it's yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New on this forum, But im all over reddit and other sites. Are you talking about the ek vram waterblock? If so I want to make an offer.
Click to expand...

Yes I am, the EK CVF-Z VRM+NB block, fits both the CVF and CVF-Z

PM me about it, to be fair you'd need to make a really offer for me to take it off the table from the guy that has already asked me


----------



## Kalaggel

Hi guys!!I recently bought asus crosshair v formula z with a FX 8350...I USB flashed bios before installing CPU since i searched that needs to be updated for the FX 8350 to work...after full installation my PC wont boot and the VGA red light is on...My gpu was running perfectly with my old CHIV.. Any ideas??

2 sets of OCZ Obsidian 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
FX 8350
600W psu Coolermaster


----------



## Kalaggel

Oh forgot to tell u that everything works Fans, H80i, GPU light is on so and the fans but doesnt post


----------



## Mega Man

Clear bios. (It may not of flashed)

Recheck ALL wires


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalaggel*
> 
> Hi guys!!I recently bought asus crosshair v formula z with a FX 8350...I USB flashed bios before installing CPU since i searched that needs to be updated for the FX 8350 to work...after full installation my PC wont boot and the VGA red light is on...My gpu was running perfectly with my old CHIV.. Any ideas??
> 
> 2 sets of OCZ Obsidian 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
> FX 8350
> 600W psu Coolermaster


What GPU? and if its a new PSU have you checked whether it's multi-rail and is all connected correctly? I would also suggest using a voltmeter to check the 12V rail/s are powering up correctly.


----------



## Kalaggel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> What GPU? and if its a new PSU have you checked whether it's multi-rail and is all connected correctly? I would also suggest using a voltmeter to check the 12V rail/s are powering up correctly.


Radeon 7850 HD 2 gb Asus.. My PSU is very old.. It doesnt have a 4pin for motherboard.. Only 24 pin and 8 pin.. From a technici store they said that PSU isnt strong enough to support.. Might be that case?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalaggel*
> 
> Radeon 7850 HD 2 gb Asus.. My PSU is very old.. It doesnt have a 4pin for motherboard.. Only 24 pin and 8 pin.. From a technici store they said that PSU isnt strong enough to support.. Might be that case?


Have you tried switching the CPU cable between the 4 and 8 pin headers? 650W should be plenty for your setup (I've run a GHz 7970, 4 sticks of RAM at high clocks, a FX-8150 and many HDDs on just a 550W), but again, you'll have to check if it has multiple 12V rails and, if it does, make sure they're balanced.

Also, was this PSU in your previous setup? and what motherboard and CPU did you come from? and of course have you tried to re-seat the GPU and RAM multiple times? though I assume you already have as that's generally the first thing to try...


----------



## Kalaggel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Have you tried switching the CPU cable between the 4 and 8 pin headers? 650W should be plenty for your setup (I've run a GHz 7970, 4 sticks of RAM at high clocks, a FX-8150 and many HDDs on just a 550W), but again, you'll have to check if it has multiple 12V rails and, if it does, make sure they're balanced.
> 
> Also, was this PSU in your previous setup? and what motherboard and CPU did you come from? and of course have you tried to re-seat the GPU and RAM multiple times? though I assume you already have as that's generally the first thing to try...


My privious was CHIV, athlon 4core 3,3.. I Just figured that i have connected a usb 2.0 cable in a wrong pin on motherboard.. I removed it i tried to open again but still no luck.. God i hope this wasnt a fatal mistake since i bought the MOBO 1 week ago.. Any tip.


----------



## Paul17041993

_-go home OCN posting system-_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalaggel*
> 
> My privious was CHIV, athlon 4core 3,3.. I Just figured that i have connected a usb 2.0 cable in a wrong pin on motherboard.. I removed it i tried to open again but still no luck.. God i hope this wasnt a fatal mistake since i bought the MOBO 1 week ago.. Any tip.


Should be fine as the headers and ports are supposed to have protection against such things.

You should try having _everything_ unplugged from the mobo, including the front panel, power button and light, etc, have only one stick of RAM, only the two motherboard power connectors and the GPU's PCIe connector/s, _only_ a HDMI or DVI cable connected to the GPU (no keyboard, mouse or audio) and press the power button on the board itself.
It should then power up and halt on either a keyboard error or no boot disk, if there's still no display output and/or it doesn't POST then the board is DOA and you'll have to RMA/return it.

Other thing I forgot to mention, the white USB port on the back is a debug port, you can hook it up to another computer with the required software to help with this. Refer to the manual for more details.


----------



## Kalaggel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> _-go home OCN posting system-_
> Should be fine as the headers and ports are supposed to have protection against such things.
> 
> You should try having _everything_ unplugged from the mobo, including the front panel, power button and light, etc, have only one stick of RAM, only the two motherboard power connectors and the GPU's PCIe connector/s, _only_ a HDMI or DVI cable connected to the GPU (no keyboard, mouse or audio) and press the power button on the board itself.
> It should then power up and halt on either a keyboard error or no boot disk, if there's still no display output and/or it doesn't POST then the board is DOA and you'll have to RMA/return it.
> 
> Other thing I forgot to mention, the white USB port on the back is a debug port, you can hook it up to another computer with the required software to help with this. Refer to the manual for more details.


Ill try it today! Is it possible that it didnt usb flashed successfuly for the BIOS update?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalaggel*
> 
> My privious was CHIV, athlon 4core 3,3.. I Just figured that i have connected a usb 2.0 cable in a wrong pin on motherboard.. I removed it i tried to open again but still no luck.. God i hope this wasnt a fatal mistake since i bought the MOBO 1 week ago.. Any tip.


Oh the memories, I thought I was the only one that did this lol. Case USB lead into the Firewire (1347?) oh ya. Doesn't hurt anything till you plug in your favorite flash drive and watch it start to glow








That was on my CHIV-F.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalaggel*
> 
> Ill try it today! Is it possible that it didnt usb flashed successfuly for the BIOS update?


Yes if you made the same mistake I did above and toasted your drive. (JK)
Be sure to use a USB 2.0 port and not a USB 3.0. The 3.0 drivers aren't loaded with Bios.
Unpack Bios and mount to FAT32 formatted flash drive


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalaggel*
> 
> Ill try it today! Is it possible that it didnt usb flashed successfuly for the BIOS update?


It's possible, however I would expect the debug lights to error out the CPU and not VGA, unless of course the BIOS is _majorly_ corrupted...


----------



## Kalaggel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Oh the memories, I thought I was the only one that did this lol. Case USB lead into the Firewire (1347?) oh ya. Doesn't hurt anything till you plug in your favorite flash drive and watch it start to glow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was on my CHIV-F.
> Yes if you made the same mistake I did above and toasted your drive. (JK)
> Be sure to use a USB 2.0 port and not a USB 3.0. The 3.0 drivers aren't loaded with Bios.
> Unpack Bios and mount to FAT32 formatted flash drive


Fortunately i didnt plug anything.. Oh i ll try to flash bios without a 2.0


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalaggel*
> 
> Hi guys!!I recently bought asus crosshair v formula z with a FX 8350...I USB flashed bios before installing CPU since i searched that needs to be updated for the FX 8350 to work...after full installation my PC wont boot and the VGA red light is on...My gpu was running perfectly with my old CHIV.. Any ideas??
> 
> 2 sets of OCZ Obsidian 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
> FX 8350
> 600W psu Coolermaster


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalaggel*
> 
> My privious was CHIV, athlon 4core 3,3.. I Just figured that i have connected a usb 2.0 cable in a wrong pin on motherboard.. I removed it i tried to open again but still no luck.. God i hope this wasnt a fatal mistake since i bought the MOBO 1 week ago.. Any tip.


did you try the bios update with just board no cpu installed ?
do you still have the athlon chip from the crosshair iv?
have you tried removing the gpu and using a can of air to blow in the pci slot incase there is any debris in the slot ?


----------



## Kalaggel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> did you try the bios update with just board no cpu installed ?
> do you still have the athlon chip from the crosshair iv?
> have you tried removing the gpu and using a can of air to blow in the pci slot incase there is any debris in the slot ?


Yes i did it without CPU and GPU just as Asus recommends.. Noi dont have the previous athlon as it was the reason i changed mobo and cpu.. I tested the GPU in a different slot but it was the same


----------



## Kalaggel

Thx for your help guys.. I got everything from the start.. I reconnected everything, did flash bios again and everything works for now.. I guess it might have been the BIOS that for some reason didnt flashed properly


----------



## Mega Man

Glad you got it


----------



## porschedrifter

Hey guys, what's the recommended max safe voltage for the CPU/NB


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porschedrifter*
> 
> Hey guys, what's the recommended max safe voltage for the CPU/NB


https://www.amd.com/Documents/AMD_Dragon_AM3_AM2_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf
http://www.overclock.net/t/1581994/crosshair-v-z-and-1090t-how-to-get-ram-to-2400mhz/30#post_24668546


----------



## Caveat

hello people.

I have a question. If i reinstall windows, does BIOS also reset back? Coz i recently updated BIOS and all of a sudden my pc crashes alot after i updated it.

Mobo: Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z
CPU: AMD FX-9590 at 4.7GHz cooled by NZXT Kraken x61
GPU: Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X in crossfire
Soundcard: Asus Xonar Phoebus solo
Memory: G.Skill TridentX F3-2400C10D-16GTX
PSU: 1200Watt Sirtek Rock Solid


----------



## mus1mus

Nope.

When you update the BIOS, you have to reconfigure your OC if there are.

RAID will also be lost, if there are.


----------



## Gereti

Been long time since i made last post around here, but now i have been waiting since 29:th day to my coming XFX Radeon RX480 XXX OC 8GB card, have to look what my crosshair will like about it


----------



## Spock121

Does anyone know an alternate to AI suite for picking up the optional temperature probes?I'd like to put the reading in my system tray but AI doesn't have that functionality. I've tried both HWmonitor and Speedfan and neither of them see the sensor when BIOS and AI Suite do.


----------



## The Sandman

HWInfo64 does this (picks up opt sensors) on my setup Ambient Temp, VRM Temp and Dram Temp


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Do yourself a favor and ditch AI Suite asap as it's known to be very buggy.
This should help http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/7720#post_21763765


----------



## Spock121

I only installed the Probe II part of it so it didn't do too much. And thanks, HWinfo works great.


----------



## mus1mus

AIDA 64 does. And you can set up a Gadget with it.

But you have to pay.

Chech the screenshot here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/19800_50#post_25365646


----------



## mattliston

HWinfo64 does the job. you can download plug-ins that allow gadets or applets of info seen by the software


----------



## Paul17041993

Reckon the 8350 overclocks to ~5GHz reliably enough or is it worth the extra 100AUD for the 9590? been debating about upgrading from this 8150 as a temporary boost before zen in ~6 months time.

edit; or alternatively the 8320 for even cheaper


----------



## mus1mus

Even the 8320E can be overclocked to 5GHz.







But it's just about luck.

Look up the batch number and you'll get higher chances.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Reckon the 8350 overclocks to ~5GHz reliably enough or is it worth the extra 100AUD for the 9590? been debating about upgrading from this 8150 as a temporary boost before zen in ~6 months time.
> 
> edit; or alternatively the 8320 for even cheaper


Any FX can reach 5GHz, doesn't mean they all will. Mine can't reach 5 without obscene amounts of voltage and a stars worth of heat.


----------



## mrgnex

I did 5 GHz stable on my 8320. Needed a tad more than 1.5 V and a little bump in CPU/NB voltage. Stable as a rock. I was impressed. I think the 8320 would be the best option. I had 2 8320's and they both clocked better than 2 8350 I bought.


----------



## mattliston

you guys are lucky.

my fx4300 needs 1.55volts with ultra high LLC to stabilize 4.5GHz and will run 4.6GHz but randomly freeze every few hours

cpu-nb and playing around with 1600-2133 1.5v/1.65v ram did nothing for lowering required v-core

my fx4300 is just an LN2 pig I think

EDIT the weird/irritating thing is this same fx4300 does 1.4V rock solid stable at 4.3GHz


----------



## Paul17041993

~1.55V is about what I would expect a chip to need for 5GHz, lucky bins can need less. I'm also not surprised that an 4300 could have trouble on average as it's a chip subject to poor bins.

I think I'll just grab a 8350 as it's only a very small price difference to the 8320, while giving a slightly better stock that I can fall back to. But either way I'm not at all concerned about destroying this board as its going to be replaced when zen arrives anyway.


----------



## bbowseroctacore

i am pretty confident the motherboard will survive all sorts of misuse providing it doesnt get wet. 8350 is your best bet as the majority of 8 series cpu's i have will do 5ghz with decent water cooling.


----------



## mus1mus

I'd go with the 8370. Or the 8370E.

E-chips are likely to have low VIDs that may mean higher Voltage Headroom granted things scale well.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'd go with the 8370. Or the 8370E.
> 
> E-chips are likely to have low VIDs that may mean higher Voltage Headroom granted things scale well.


8370 is exactly the same as the 8350, just has a 100Mhz turbo bump, not worth the extra 50AUD. The E's have also been discontinued in AU so I cant get them anyway.


----------



## mus1mus

I am yet to see an 8370 not doing well though.


----------



## mattliston

8370's seem to be better picked 8350's, much like how the 9590's are super stress-tested 8350's that passed with flying colors.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am yet to see an 8370 not doing well though.


Mine tops out at 5.3 bench stable, my 9590 will hit 5.5 though (but gets damn hot).

That said I've had another 9590 that wouldn't hit 5.1 so it really is luck of the draw as always


----------



## Black Flag

Is there any way to modify the bios, to be able to change the startup voltage of the FX 8350?

I want to change the default bios by modifying it with an editor, because I want to have the cool 'n quiet enabled. I want the voltages to be lowered automatically as it happens without changing the default voltage value.


----------



## Mega Man

Huh?

Cnq is enabled by default.

and when you set manual or offset vcore you do change boot vcore
.....


----------



## Black Flag

I mean to edit the default value voltage by modifying the bios with a tool, because when you change it manually to 1,43 V, **** 'n quiet doesn't works and don't drop the voltage to the lower power saving state (0,938 V at 1400 GHz).


----------



## Paul17041993

CnQ does in fact work with OC settings and keeps the idle power quite low, however the core voltage will always remain constant with an OC simply because its nearly impossible to keep the system stable without it being fixed, this is mostly due to gating and voltage rise lag that's quite significant at high clocks and voltages.


----------



## Mega Man

Mine works without issue as well, even at 4.8, are you sure your is set up properly, it may be, sandman also could not get cnq to work with his oc.

For it to work you have to 1 use offset voltage, 2 set it up in bios, 3 set it up in windows


----------



## The Sandman

That is correct. On my 8350 and Win7 it was an issue.
I swear it was Win7 thing as I lost the ability to adjust/see Minimum processor state in Advanced Power Management. Even with a clean install.
The 9590 and Win10 C&Q works normal at 5117MHz


----------



## Koeni

Is anybody using a EK Predator AIO with a CHVFZ? EK is selling an AMD Kit for the Predator line but according to the compatibility list the kit is incompatible with CHVFZ.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koeni*
> 
> Is anybody using a EK Predator AIO with a CHVFZ? EK is selling an AMD Kit for the Predator line but according to the compatibility list the kit is incompatible with CHVFZ.


Yeah I checked and it does say that. Really weird. Maybe because of the weird way they adapt the Intel mounting to AMD and that might interfere with the motherboard heatsinks? I had a Supremacy MX installed on this board (that is the same block as in the kit but native AMD) and that worked fine..


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koeni*
> 
> Is anybody using a EK Predator AIO with a CHVFZ? EK is selling an AMD Kit for the Predator line but according to the compatibility list the kit is incompatible with CHVFZ.


Pretty sure I saw this question somewhere else today.
Your outcome depends on your chip. You might ind that magic 5.0 and maybe you won't. There is no definitive answer. Will it be better than your AMD AIO yep. Will you get to 5 GHz most likely. You just have to bite the bullet and show us the results.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koeni*
> EK is selling an AMD Kit for the Predator line but according to the compatibility list the kit is incompatible with CHVFZ.


Oh, this must be a recent thing. I looked into the compatibility with the Predator quite some time ago, before I bought my loop. Micro Center had it as well as the EK 2.0 kits.


----------



## Koeni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Yeah I checked and it does say that. Really weird. Maybe because of the weird way they adapt the Intel mounting to AMD and that might interfere with the motherboard heatsinks? I had a Supremacy MX installed on this board (that is the same block as in the kit but native AMD) and that worked fine..


Did you have to remove the stock backplate of the CHFZ?

As far as I can see the backplates that EK ships with the EVO cpu block and the Predator AIO AMD upgrade KIT are identical. Only the mounting bracket is different.

Really no clue why the EK Predator could be incompatible with CHFZ. Waiting for reply from EK custom service.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koeni*
> 
> Did you have to remove the stock backplate of the CHFZ?
> 
> As far as I can see the backplates that EK ships with the EVO cpu block and the Predator AIO AMD upgrade KIT are identical. Only the mounting bracket is different.
> 
> Really no clue why the EK Predator could be incompatible with CHFZ. Waiting for reply from EK custom service.


It's likely to do with the bracket mechanism they use on AMD boards, as changing the actual bracket on the block requires the block to be fully dismantled (this is by design as it allows you to change the injector plate), which requires draining the loop. To remedy said issue they likely use an additional bracket that ends up wider than the AMD clearzone, which would directly collide with the CVF's VRM heatsink.

Edit; yep, it's exactly that;


You could still get the kit, but you'll have to get the actual EVO AMD bracket and drain+refill the loop, or be very smart in how you take the base off the block...


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koeni*
> 
> Did you have to remove the stock backplate of the CHFZ?
> 
> As far as I can see the backplates that EK ships with the EVO cpu block and the Predator AIO AMD upgrade KIT are identical. Only the mounting bracket is different.
> 
> Really no clue why the EK Predator could be incompatible with CHFZ. Waiting for reply from EK custom service.


Yeah you need to use the stock backplate with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> It's likely to do with the bracket mechanism they use on AMD boards, as changing the actual bracket on the block requires the block to be fully dismantled (this is by design as it allows you to change the injector plate), which requires draining the loop. To remedy said issue they likely use an additional bracket that ends up wider than the AMD clearzone, which would directly collide with the CVF's VRM heatsink.
> 
> Edit; yep, it's exactly that;
> 
> 
> You could still get the kit, but you'll have to get the actual EVO AMD bracket and drain+refill the loop, or be very smart in how you take the base off the block...


So I was right. I think EK should've released a special AMD version with the mounting bracket pre installed. It looks really weird this way..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koeni*
> 
> Is anybody using a EK Predator AIO with a CHVFZ? EK is selling an AMD Kit for the Predator line but according to the compatibility list the kit is incompatible with CHVFZ.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I saw this question somewhere else today.
> Your outcome depends on your chip. You might ind that magic 5.0 and maybe you won't. There is no definitive answer. Will it be better than your AMD AIO yep. Will you get to 5 GHz most likely. You just have to bite the bullet and show us the results.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koeni*
> EK is selling an AMD Kit for the Predator line but according to the compatibility list the kit is incompatible with CHVFZ.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, this must be a recent thing. I looked into the compatibility with the Predator quite some time ago, before I bought my loop. Micro Center had it as well as the EK 2.0 kits.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koeni*
> 
> Did you have to remove the stock backplate of the CHFZ?
> 
> As far as I can see the backplates that EK ships with the EVO cpu block and the Predator AIO AMD upgrade KIT are identical. Only the mounting bracket is different.
> 
> Really no clue why the EK Predator could be incompatible with CHFZ. Waiting for reply from EK custom service.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you need to use the stock backplate with that.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> It's likely to do with the bracket mechanism they use on AMD boards, as changing the actual bracket on the block requires the block to be fully dismantled (this is by design as it allows you to change the injector plate), which requires draining the loop. To remedy said issue they likely use an additional bracket that ends up wider than the AMD clearzone, which would directly collide with the CVF's VRM heatsink.
> 
> Edit; yep, it's exactly that;
> 
> 
> You could still get the kit, but you'll have to get the actual EVO AMD bracket and drain+refill the loop, or be very smart in how you take the base off the block...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I was right. I think EK should've released a special AMD version with the mounting bracket pre installed. It looks really weird this way..
Click to expand...

I own a Predator 360 and I have the AMD mounting kit, it won't fit on the CVF-Z, bracket collides with the heatsink


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I own a Predator 360 and I have the AMD mounting kit, it won't fit on the CVF-Z, bracket collides with the heatsink
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yea, that collision is about what I was expecting, was going to pull out the intel brackets to show how they collide but that picture does it perfectly.

Hopefully the slightly adjusted AM4 mounting helps fix this issue, or at least it's not quite so narrow as well as having a much smaller chipset (I/O expansion hub).


----------



## Koeni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I own a Predator 360 and I have the AMD mounting kit, it won't fit on the CVF-Z, bracket collides with the heatsink


Thanks! Will buy the TUF Sabertooth R3.0 instead. The predator should nicely on it.


----------



## superstition222

This has probably been asked before but would it be beneficial to get some of those stick-on copper heat sinks for the FETs on the back of the board? Also... any that are on the front of it, including chokes that could be sinked?

If a person were to buy a bag of those copper sinks what could be sinked that isn't already?


----------



## mattliston

my F-Z has a black flat heatsink on the rear.

If you do not have that, and can see if the hole spacing is the same for the VRMs, you could probably find a spare one online, or perhaps from ASUS directly

EDIT


----------



## superstition222

I'm also wondering about whether or not sinks attached to these would be worthwhile:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> and can see if the hole spacing is the same for the VRMs, you could probably find a spare one


Edit: It has the heatsinks. Would adding stick-on copper sinks improve the transfer?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> This has probably been asked before but would it be beneficial to get some of those stick-on copper heat sinks for the FETs on the back of the board? Also... any that are on the front of it, including chokes that could be sinked?
> 
> If a person were to buy a bag of those copper sinks what could be sinked that isn't already?


No not really. Not on this board. Too well bit already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> my F-Z has a black flat heatsink on the rear.
> 
> If you do not have that, and can see if the hole spacing is the same for the VRMs, you could probably find a spare one online, or perhaps from ASUS directly
> 
> EDIT


Tbh it may help but it isn't a heatsink. It is just a Load spreader bar to keep the board flat and with great contact. The thermal pad is just electrical isolation
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I'm also wondering about whether or not sinks attached to these would be worthwhile:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> and can see if the hole spacing is the same for the VRMs, you could probably find a spare one
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: It has the heatsinks. Would adding stick-on copper sinks improve the transfer?
Click to expand...

Most (all but 1) ime it would not help. I don't know about the ic but I really doubt it. If you are thermally limited with this board then please fix your airflow


----------



## mattliston

To be perfectly honest, when the 84xx or 87xx MHz run was done on the F-Z, I dont believe the OC team had anything other than a couple fans on the board.

Considering they were hitting over 2 volts to the processor, and the fact the board lasted the entire session without issues (and no report of it blowing up) I would imagine no heatsinks need to be added.

While additional cooling certainly has no negatives, it is simply unnecessary to some degree.
I would say adding heatsinks would purely be your choice, versus needed or warranted.

EDIT I must admit also, I had this board sitting on cardboard flat for the longest time, even when I was making the 5GHz deathruns on my FX4300 that needed over 1.63 volts to be 100% stable. Without a fan, the VRM's still maxxed out MAYBE around 65*C in a 75*F room (22*C??). the fan (super cheap ebay 120mm) has been cooling the VRMs and keeping the temps of the VRMs from ever going above 52*C, no matter how hard I push it


----------



## The Sandman

As megaman said (and from EK) note the last paragraph


Here you can see an opt sensor/probe reading my VRMs the other night. Wish I would have remembered to remove the filters before I ran this









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BulletBait

Pretty much, I have the Watercool Heatkiller on my NB and it's supposed to be installed without the back-plates as well.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















I really juice the NB volts (why it's under water) as well since I FSB overclock. Never had a temperature problem from them. Also, it depends on how big that backplate opening for the socket is on your case for some people. Sometimes you won't even see the VRM/FET attachments on the back of the board because of such a tiny hole. Then you'd be using the standoffs and I personally hate using the standoffs. Really wish there was some standardization in a lot of stuff out there...


----------



## superstition222

Thanks for the input. I was asking because I recall reading someone saying bare secondary FETs were on the back of the high-end ASUS 990FX boards and that they would get somewhat hot. I didn't know if a fan alone would be enough or if sticking some copper sinks on would help. Just curiosity mainly.

Good tip about the waterblock. I managed to get one on Ebay but now just need to get a thermal pad for it. The question is whether to pay $18 for a Fujipoly 17 conductivity or half that for their 11 conductivity pad. The Amazon seller just raised the price on the 17 model from $16.50 to $18.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Good tip about the waterblock. I managed to get one on Ebay but now just need to get a thermal pad for it.


I hope it came 'premodified' for you.







Whether it's the EK or Watercool. The boards have an extra choke these days right between the NB and VRMs. Both of those NB chipset coolers were made for the CHV, not the CHV-Z

It's a really crappy picture from a really crappy phone I took a year and a half ago, but here's what I'm talking about.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mega Man

They make a cv-z block


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> They make a cv-z block


If you're talking about EK, they *may* have made one for the -Z. They EOLed their CHV waterblocks years ago, and the only one I ever saw had the same dimensions as the Watercool version which is CHV only (I didn't realize when I bought it and milling off that 1cm^2 spot was easy enough for me with machines around to do it). I hope he got that particular one by EK that was made for the -Z if true. The Watercool require modification, they never made a fully compatible -Z block. I think EK only did a single run of the -Z version before EOLing both versions. Those things are super rare, I'm actually surprised he found one on eBay that fast.

I was just showing the potential if he got one of the far more common versions of the CHV waterblocks floating around.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> If you're talking about EK, they *may* have made one for the -Z. They EOLed their CHV waterblocks years ago, and the only one I ever saw had the same dimensions as the Watercool version which is CHV only (I didn't realize when I bought it and milling off that 1cm^2 spot was easy enough for me with machines around to do it). I hope he got that particular one by EK that was made for the -Z if true. The Watercool require modification, they never made a fully compatible -Z block. I think EK only did a single run of the -Z version before EOLing both versions. Those things are super rare, I'm actually surprised he found one on eBay that fast.
> 
> I was just showing the potential if he got one of the far more common versions of the CHV waterblocks floating around.


There is a waterblock for the CHVF-Z I have it right here. It fits both though.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> There is a waterblock for the CHVF-Z I have it right here. It fits both though.


Ok... Can you tell me the brand and/or link the product page please.

Thank you for the information though.

I scoured the interwebs 2 years ago looking for one and never found it. I know of at least 3 threads here and many on the googs as well. It would be nice to reference it if I see another one.


----------



## bbowseroctacore

as i have both waterblocks and crosshair v formula motherboards i can confirm the cvf-z block from ek fits both motherboards. however the cvf block only fits that model. there were some people who had issues with shorting on the first model - however that has never happened with mine. both blocks are now extremely hard to find


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Ok... Can you tell me the brand and/or link the product page please.
> 
> Thank you for the information though.
> 
> I scoured the interwebs 2 years ago looking for one and never found it. I know of at least 3 threads here and many on the googs as well. It would be nice to reference it if I see another one.




Here is a picture of the box. It does not say anything about compatability and I am unable to find it on their site but I know it fits both. Frozencpu confirms that.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the box. It does not say anything about compatability and I am unable to find it on their site but I know it fits both. Frozencpu confirms that.


Yes, the one I said specifically mentioned they did a single production run of and immediately EOLed 3 years ago. I also said are specifically rarer then water in a desert.

But thank you for confirming that for me. I just wanted to let him know the far more common EK and Watercool CHV (non -Z) block problem. If he got the -Z specific one, more power to him, I wish I was that lucky 2 years ago. If not, he'll know what to expect and maybe do about it.

I'm not trying to start a beef with you guys. Those specific blocks are just extremely rare and coveted, by pretty much anyone in the -Z community. I'm honestly surprised someone would sell that specific block at all, that it was still listed and not sold almost instantly, and probably for pennies on the dollar. I saw 4 Reddit threads alone on the Google front page from the last year looking for that specific block, it's *that* rare.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Yes, the one I said specifically mentioned they did a single production run of and immediately EOLed 3 years ago. I also said are specifically rarer then water in a desert.
> 
> But thank you for confirming that for me. I just wanted to let him know the far more common EK and Watercool CHV (non -Z) block problem. If he got the -Z specific one, more power to him, I wish I was that lucky 2 years ago. If not, he'll know what to expect and maybe do about it.
> 
> I'm not trying to start a beef with you guys. Those specific blocks are just extremely rare and coveted, by pretty much anyone in the -Z community. I'm honestly surprised someone would sell that specific block at all, that it was still listed and not sold almost instantly, and probably for pennies on the dollar. I saw 4 Reddit threads alone on the Google front page from the last year looking for that specific block, it's *that* rare.


You want it? I sold my board already and no one wants the block.. It's collecting dust here.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> You want it? I sold my board already and no one wants the block.. It's collecting dust here.


Depends on how much of an improvement over the Watercool I would see. It would honestly be a huge hassle for me to change it out. Drain the system, pull the old block, install the new block, bend and install new piping (I use acrylic hard pipe myself, not the soft tubing), refill/retest the system.

The sheer fact that the EK block had full length water flow and a single inlet/outlet ports make me think it's got a pretty good advantage over the Heatkiller, which was two little attachments that cover about 1/5 of the total block area.

But is it enough? Eh... I'm inclined to think not, unless it's such a great price I couldn't pass it up.









Eventually, when Zen/AM4 drop, this rig will be relegated to 24/7 BOINCing, so I'll be keeping it myself.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Depends on how much of an improvement over the Watercool I would see. It would honestly be a huge hassle for me to change it out. Drain the system, pull the old block, install the new block, bend and install new piping (I use acrylic hard pipe myself, not the soft tubing), refill/retest the system.
> 
> The sheer fact that the EK block had full length water flow and a single inlet/outlet ports make me think it's got a pretty good advantage over the Heatkiller, which was two little attachments that cover about 1/5 of the total block area.
> 
> But is it enough? Eh... I'm inclined to think not, unless it's such a great price I couldn't pass it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually, when Zen/AM4 drop, this rig will be relegated to 24/7 BOINCing, so I'll be keeping it myself.


I don't know about the performance. Could get my hands on it very late just before I upgraded to Intel so I didn't use it much. What do you think is a good price? (maybe we should take this to pm)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the box. It does not say anything about compatability and I am unable to find it on their site but I know it fits both. Frozencpu confirms that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the one I said specifically mentioned they did a single production run of and immediately EOLed 3 years ago. I also said are specifically rarer then water in a desert.
> 
> But thank you for confirming that for me. I just wanted to let him know the far more common EK and Watercool CHV (non -Z) block problem. If he got the -Z specific one, more power to him, I wish I was that lucky 2 years ago. If not, he'll know what to expect and maybe do about it.
> 
> I'm not trying to start a beef with you guys. Those specific blocks are just extremely rare and coveted, by pretty much anyone in the -Z community. I'm honestly surprised someone would sell that specific block at all, that it was still listed and not sold almost instantly, and probably for pennies on the dollar. I saw 4 Reddit threads alone on the Google front page from the last year looking for that specific block, it's *that* rare.
Click to expand...

I sold mine about 6 months ago, got it from Frozen before they went bust, sold it for around $100 USD iirc, and as Bowser said before, better to get the Z block as it's compatible with both Formulas.

from memory I think my NB temp dropped by around 25-30c (never took vrm readings) after installing it, that was my 9590 @ 5.1 with 1.53v, NB at 2600 and HT at 2600.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the box. It does not say anything about compatability and I am unable to find it on their site but I know it fits both. Frozencpu confirms that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the one I said specifically mentioned they did a single production run of and immediately EOLed 3 years ago. I also said are specifically rarer then water in a desert.
> 
> But thank you for confirming that for me. I just wanted to let him know the far more common EK and Watercool CHV (non -Z) block problem. If he got the -Z specific one, more power to him, I wish I was that lucky 2 years ago. If not, he'll know what to expect and maybe do about it.
> 
> I'm not trying to start a beef with you guys. Those specific blocks are just extremely rare and coveted, by pretty much anyone in the -Z community. I'm honestly surprised someone would sell that specific block at all, that it was still listed and not sold almost instantly, and probably for pennies on the dollar. I saw 4 Reddit threads alone on the Google front page from the last year looking for that specific block, it's *that* rare.
Click to expand...

It was not rare. Watercooling 101. You don't try to watercool at the end of a product life cycle. Many had it. Many bought it. It is now rare.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> I hope it came 'premodified' for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether it's the EK or Watercool. The boards have an extra choke these days right between the NB and VRMs. Both of those NB chipset coolers were made for the CHV, not the CHV-Z


It's the Z one.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I'm also wondering about whether or not sinks attached to these would be worthwhile:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: It has the heatsinks. Would adding stick-on copper sinks improve the transfer?


First picture; bottom left; those are surface diodes. On the top right is some form of DC-DC regulator or low power amplifier.
Second picture; those are chokes.

All of the above components are not heat producers (or more technically produce less than 0.1W of heat), so it's 100% pointless to cool them directly. The better solution is to just cool the whole PCB with one or more fans in at least the VRM and NB area, a fan blowing directly at the back-side of the CPU socket is generally the best if you can fit one there. Case airflow is also the most important, even with watercooling, unless of course you can keep the coolant super chilled (< 20C peak).


----------



## superstition222

Good to know. I asked because I've heard bits and pieces here that suggest that chokes can "burn up". I also heard someone say secondary FETs are exposed on the back of high-end ASUS boards and get warm.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

The bios chip gives off heat too...


----------



## Mega Man

So does my beer. And if that gets hot...... dear God....


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> The bios chip gives off heat too...


It's not really my fault that people in this forum have made apparently false claims. It happens a lot. The key is that I ask questions to try to clear it up.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> It's not really my fault that people in this forum have made apparently false claims. It happens a lot. The key is that I ask questions to try to clear it up.


I don't mind being proven wrong, which is why I preface a lot of my comments with 'in my experience' or 'if I recall correctly.' Heck, I'm wrong more often then not, but me be wrong can be a quicker way to get the right answer sometimes since some people would rather not answer anyways, but see the wrong answer and immediately jump in to correct the person being wrong then just answer the question in the first place.

Anywhozit, the answer is to pump your NB to 2V, all NB/VRMs can handle this forever and ever...

And ever and ever and ever and ever and ever.









(Not being serious... Seriously.)


----------



## Stizz19

Hi all, new to this board. I've been searching everywhere for an answer to my question. Assuming that this is the thread for the original Crosshair V Formula (Not Z) i was wondering if I upgrade to an FX8350 and an RX480 will this motherboard handle it fine with some OCing? Also, any word on weather or not Asus will support WIndows 10 with this?

Current build is

Windows 7 premium
Coolermaster Haf 932 full tower EATX
Phenom 2 X4 (OC'd to 3.7) with a cheap aftermarket heat sink
Corsair professional series gold AX850 watt PSU
Gskill Ripjaws 8GB 1600 DDR3ram
XFX Radeon HD6950 [email protected]

I wanted a budget build back in 2011 with the option of upgrading around now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bbowseroctacore

successfully running win 10 on this board atm - free upgrade. happy with how it working so far. do your upgrades (cpu etc) before putting win 10 on - will save allot of hassles. get a decent cooler if you are planning to oc the 8350. unsure on any issues running the rx480 as i have never owned one. oh and welcome to overclock.net. hope this helps


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Hey guys have a question

So my old amd build had a little problem. My old H100i tubing cracked and started leaking. When i went to inspect the tube it had so much pressure that it ended up squirting a little fluid on the mobo. The computer was on and running fine even though there was alittle bit of liquid on the backplate of the gpu. So i turned it off and messed with the tubing and it squired some. I had it unpluged and off when that happend. Well after putting a new cpu cooler on afew days later I had a F.F. code. So i tore everything apart reseated everything and cleared cmos. Now it turns on but has a 66 code. I have tried different ram. have tried turning it on wihtout a gpu. but every time its a 66 code. I believe before it says 66 it comes up as 99 then beeps 3 times and then 1 time and then 66 code.

So is the mobo toast? i dont have another cpu to try, but just wondering what else i could do to test it.. I will be taking it completely apart tomorrow and cleaning more of it with rubbing alcohol at the spots that i can see where the fluid splashed up. Alittle frustrating. Iv never had a board die on me.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizz19*
> 
> Also, any word on weather or not Asus will support WIndows 10 with this?


My







on a win10 install. I keep my install lite as possible and get rid of all the whistles and buzzers.

If you took the upgrade (a clean install works wonders) backup everything and give this a looking over http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds#post_16929836
It is for win8 but no issues using this guide. Depending on your drive/s setup (HDD and SSD?) it's all in there for setting up the proper way. UEFI does allow use of the GPT format (also explained in guide).

Grab a win10 ISO or windows media creation tool https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

After completing above I use Blackvipers "Safe" win10 services configurations http://www.blackviper.com/service-configurations/black-vipers-windows-10-service-configurations/

Next I follow up with "Windows Privacy Tweaker" https://www.phrozensoft.com/2015/09/windows-privacy-tweaker-4 and uncheck everything till all shows green.

Redirect drive locations (if wanted/needed) and enjoy!

You may want to look at this as well, it'll help those trying to help you http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig#post_17255926

Good luck, have fun and post back if you need more help!


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Hey guys have a question
> 
> So my old amd build had a little problem. My old H100i tubing cracked and started leaking. When i went to inspect the tube it had so much pressure that it ended up squirting a little fluid on the mobo. The computer was on and running fine even though there was alittle bit of liquid on the backplate of the gpu. So i turned it off and messed with the tubing and it squired some. I had it unpluged and off when that happend. Well after putting a new cpu cooler on afew days later I had a F.F. code. So i tore everything apart reseated everything and cleared cmos. Now it turns on but has a 66 code. I have tried different ram. have tried turning it on wihtout a gpu. but every time its a 66 code. I believe before it says 66 it comes up as 99 then beeps 3 times and then 1 time and then 66 code.
> 
> So is the mobo toast? i dont have another cpu to try, but just wondering what else i could do to test it.. I will be taking it completely apart tomorrow and cleaning more of it with rubbing alcohol at the spots that i can see where the fluid splashed up. Alittle frustrating. Iv never had a board die on me.


I am sorry about your board man. Hopefully you will be ok. This is exactly why I resisted the urge to use a loop. Good luck man.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizz19*
> 
> Hi all, new to this board. I've been searching everywhere for an answer to my question. Assuming that this is the thread for the original Crosshair V Formula (Not Z) i was wondering if I upgrade to an FX8350 and an RX480 will this motherboard handle it fine with some OCing? Also, any word on weather or not Asus will support WIndows 10 with this?
> 
> Current build is
> 
> Windows 7 premium
> Coolermaster Haf 932 full tower EATX
> Phenom 2 X4 (OC'd to 3.7) with a cheap aftermarket heat sink
> Corsair professional series gold AX850 watt PSU
> Gskill Ripjaws 8GB 1600 DDR3ram
> XFX Radeon HD6950 [email protected]
> 
> I wanted a budget build back in 2011 with the option of upgrading around now.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


For the CPU upgrade, make sure your BIOS is up to date beforehand. But otherwise this board (Z and non-Z) has plenty of guts to run any sort of card without issues, you'll want to make sure all the aux power cables (CPU 4 and 8 plugs and the molex 'PCIe' plug) are connected though to ensure stability.


----------



## Stizz19

Thanks for the answers all, now to wait until they are on sale.


----------



## mus1mus

This IMO, should have been made.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> For the CPU upgrade, make sure your BIOS is up to date beforehand. But otherwise this board (Z and non-Z) has plenty of guts to run any sort of card without issues, you'll want to make sure all the aux power cables (CPU 4 and 8 plugs and the molex 'PCIe' plug) are connected though to ensure stability.


The additional 4 pin CPU connector is only needed on very very high overclocks. I only had the 8 pin connected and was running fine at 5 GHz. Same goes for the molex pcie power. Only needed when running 3 or more cards.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This IMO, should have been made.


What is it and I'm glad they didn't it hurts my eyes


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> The additional 4 pin CPU connector is only needed on very very high overclocks. I only had the 8 pin connected and was running fine at 5 GHz. Same goes for the molex pcie power. Only needed when running 3 or more cards.


They're there to help stability as it reduces power stress (and vdroop and heat) across the board, purely optional but recommended to use them if available. The PCIe molex connector however should definitely be plugged in when using crossfire or SLI as each card can pull up to 75W or more.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This IMO, should have been made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it and I'm glad they didn't it hurts my eyes
Click to expand...

Just looks like a CVF-Z pic that's have a fancy filter put on it to me


----------



## superstition222

It's just a simple color shift in Photoshop or GIMP.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> They're there to help stability as it reduces power stress (and vdroop and heat) across the board, purely optional but recommended to use them if available. The PCIe molex connector however should definitely be plugged in when using crossfire or SLI as each card can pull up to 75W or more.


Not what I heard/read but you might be right. I don't know.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Not what I heard/read but you might be right. I don't know.


- Using both the 8pin and 4pin connectors helps CPU and CPU VRM stability due to extra contact and cables, this is of course most evident with overclocks and affects the Vdroop and ripple. For >75W processors it's highly recommended you use 8 pins (8pin or 2 * 4pin plugs), for the FX-9xx0 processors _you need to use all 12 pins._

- The molex connector helps provide power to the PCIe slots, both 12V and 5V, if you only use a 20 pin motherboard power cable then you should most definitely use this aux connector even if you only have one GPU. The more GPUs present, the more stress is put on the 24pin socket, hence the purpose of this aux connector.


----------



## Mega Man

Derete too late


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> - Using both the 8pin and 4pin connectors helps CPU and CPU VRM stability due to extra contact and cables, this is of course most evident with overclocks and affects the Vdroop and ripple. For >75W processors it's highly recommended you use 8 pins (8pin or 2 * 4pin plugs), for the FX-9xx0 processors _you need to use all 12 pins._
> 
> - The molex connector helps provide power to the PCIe slots, both 12V and 5V, if you only use a 20 pin motherboard power cable then you should most definitely use this aux connector even if you only have one GPU. The more GPUs present, the more stress is put on the 24pin socket, hence the purpose of this aux connector.


Right learning every day. Thanks.


----------



## The EX1

I am running three 980 Ti at 1500MHz and a 9590 at 5.2 @ 1.56v and I haven't used the extra molex or 4 pin cpu. Everything has been fine for me









I was under the impression that those were only needed for INSANE voltages with LN2.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> I am running three 980 Ti at 1500MHz and a 9590 at 5.2 @ 1.56v and I haven't used the extra molex or 4 pin cpu. Everything has been fine for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that those were only needed for INSANE voltages with LN2.


1.56v isn't enough voltage to warrant using the extra 4 pin, over 1.6v or so you'll want it though, I normally have it plugged in just because it helps stabilise the voltage required.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> I am running three 980 Ti at 1500MHz and a 9590 at 5.2 @ 1.56v and I haven't used the extra molex or 4 pin cpu. Everything has been fine for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that those were only needed for INSANE voltages with LN2.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.56v isn't enough voltage to warrant using the extra 4 pin, over 1.6v or so you'll want it though, I normally have it plugged in just because it helps stabilise the voltage required.
Click to expand...

It helps stabilize the PSU running more than one rail. You can offset some load to a molex to 4 pin adapter !


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> I am running three 980 Ti at 1500MHz and a 9590 at 5.2 @ 1.56v and I haven't used the extra molex or 4 pin cpu. Everything has been fine for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that those were only needed for INSANE voltages with LN2.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.56v isn't enough voltage to warrant using the extra 4 pin, over 1.6v or so you'll want it though, I normally have it plugged in just because it helps stabilise the voltage required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It helps stabilize the PSU running more than one rail. You can offset some load to a molex to 4 pin adapter !
Click to expand...

Ah that makes sense, thank you


----------



## FoolishGuy

ASUS Crosshair V Formula .....Never Die i just Overclock it .........









FX8370E BE @5.2Ghz ...1.38Volt

RAM DDR3 KLEVV FIT Faker edition 8GB 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24 1.50Volt @ 2900 Mhz 11-12-12-32 1.65Volt

GTX470........


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoolishGuy*
> 
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula .....Never Die i just Overclock it .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FX8370E BE @5.2Ghz ...1.38Volt
> 
> RAM DDR3 KLEVV FIT Faker edition 8GB 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24 1.50Volt @ 2900 Mhz 11-12-12-32 1.65Volt
> 
> GTX470........


Nice!
I don't even have to ask if it's stable








but still nice.

To bad you didn't just attach your pics.


----------



## FoolishGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Nice!
> I don't even have to ask if it's stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still nice.
> 
> To bad you didn't just attach your pics.


I'm test 5 min stable with AIDA64 I'm set stable to Play DotA2 @ 5.2Ghz , 2900Mhz RAM (Test play Game & Facebook 2 week ago not problem)



On Thailand Test CPU FX8370E @ 5.73Ghz stable on asus crosshair v formula Z // Water [email protected] Ambient 28-30C

see full review

CPU Review

RAM Review


----------



## felix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasy caveman*
> 
> So I did some research, turns out the default driver in Win 10 is far from optimized. Samsung offers an NVMe driver that significantly improves performance.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I read, the Microsoft provided driver bypasses the DRAM cache on the drive, and writes directly to flash. Yesterday it took ~10 minutes to complete the write tests, with the Samsung driver installed it complete the write tests in seconds instead of minutes.


These are my numbers with the 960 Pro on the Angelbird PX1 as a non-OS drive (on windows 7, CPU is [email protected]) :



However, when i installed Win10 on the drive, my numbers are somewhat about yours (i'm using an NVMe-modded Bios) whith the latest Samsung NVme driver 2.1

I am mostly curious on the reason why the 4K-Qd1 numbers are low when OS drive, compared to what the drive seems to be capable of in this board when non-OS.

I'll try to investigate further, but any thoughts are welcome !


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoolishGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Nice!
> I don't even have to ask if it's stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still nice.
> 
> To bad you didn't just attach your pics.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm test 5 min stable with AIDA64 I'm set stable to Play DotA2 @ 5.2Ghz , 2900Mhz RAM (Test play Game & Facebook 2 week ago not problem)
> 
> 
> 
> On Thailand Test CPU FX8370E @ 5.73Ghz stable on asus crosshair v formula Z // Water [email protected] Ambient 28-30C
> 
> see full review
> 
> CPU Review
> 
> RAM Review
Click to expand...

As long as you're FB stable that's great.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FoolishGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Nice!
> I don't even have to ask if it's stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still nice.
> 
> To bad you didn't just attach your pics.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm test 5 min stable with AIDA64 I'm set stable to Play DotA2 @ 5.2Ghz , 2900Mhz RAM (Test play Game & Facebook 2 week ago not problem)
> 
> 
> 
> On Thailand Test CPU FX8370E @ 5.73Ghz stable on asus crosshair v formula Z // Water [email protected] Ambient 28-30C
> 
> see full review
> 
> CPU Review
> 
> RAM Review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you're FB stable that's great.
Click to expand...

It's the pinnacle of stress testing, you seen the amount of ads and videos it loads up?


----------



## Mega Man

Omg I almost just shoot beer outta my nose


----------



## bbowseroctacore

wow - ive seen and heard it all now. facebook stable lol - where can i download the benchmark.....


----------



## Theelichtje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbowseroctacore*
> 
> wow - ive seen and heard it all now. facebook stable lol - where can i download the benchmark.....


You don't! It's a free, webbased stress test! It's great!


----------



## mus1mus

svchost.dll based. lol.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> As long as you're FB stable that's great.


Eh - As long as it's stable when benching notepad I'm good here.


----------



## felix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> These are my numbers with the 960 Pro on the Angelbird PX1 as a non-OS drive (on windows 7, CPU is [email protected]) :
> 
> 
> 
> However, when i installed Win10 on the drive, my numbers are somewhat about yours (i'm using an NVMe-modded Bios) whith the latest Samsung NVme driver 2.1
> 
> I am mostly curious on the reason why the 4K-Qd1 numbers are low when OS drive, compared to what the drive seems to be capable of in this board when non-OS.
> 
> I'll try to investigate further, but any thoughts are welcome !


It seems that there is something going on with Win10, since both of my SSD's seem to get lower numbers. All necessary drivers are installed, but there is something tricky going on with CPU multi-thread balancing (if i may use such a term).

These are my numbers with 960 Pro as an OS-Win10 drive and a "normal" AS-SSD run (top) compared to a run with affinity set to Core 0 (bottom) :



No matter what i tried, i could not make it match these numbers that i got later, by installing on the 960 Pro my Windows 7 x64 UEFI installation :



So, has anyone bumped into a similar issue with this board, while running a benchmark in Windows 10 ?


----------



## MCCSolutions

OCN User Name: MCCSolutions
CPU Type: AMD FX 9590
CPUZ Validation: Link Here




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MCCSolutions

Anyone here get the FX-9590 to OC on air on the Formula Z?

OC'd everything but the CPU successfully:

CPU @ 4.7Ghz
Ram @ 2133Mhz(9-11-11-28) 1.65v
HT: 2600Mhz
FSB: 2600Mhz


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> Anyone here get the FX-9590 to OC on air on the Formula Z?
> 
> OC'd everything but the CPU successfully:
> 
> CPU @ 4.7Ghz
> Ram @ 2133Mhz(9-11-11-28) 1.65v
> HT: 2600Mhz
> FSB: 2600Mhz


I recall one member ran a 9590 on air but can't recall if it was stable or not. And no idea for how long.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> Anyone here get the FX-9590 to OC on air on the Formula Z?
> 
> OC'd everything but the CPU successfully:
> 
> CPU @ 4.7Ghz
> Ram @ 2133Mhz(9-11-11-28) 1.65v
> HT: 2600Mhz
> FSB: 2600Mhz


I remember you......you built a PC for a friend of mine (which I donated gear towards), It went "missing" in the post and you haven't replied to any of his messages for nearly 2 years now.

How you been?


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I remember you......you built a PC for a friend of mine (which I donated gear towards), It went "missing" in the post and you haven't replied to any of his messages for nearly 2 years now.
> 
> How you been?


Yea a rig that I sunk $$ in and Austalian customs decided they wanted more than him. Not like i came out on top. And we talk every now and then, even friends on facebook. And been sending him money via Paypal when I have it, sent some not that long ago. Which i didnt have to do, i took it upon myself to refund his shipping money. I even have a PDF of the original label and tracking number somwhere. USPS investigated it and basically said it made it to AUS customs. So if your insinuating "missing" as I kept it, how does that make any sense? Why spend all that money on shipping and all that time, parts and money on a community build just to keep it? You know how many builds i had at the time....

Need to get the story strait before you start slinging words around. Ive only been genorious on OCN.... Trust me it put a bad taste in my mouth, I wont be doing anymore unless its restricted to the US 48. No international giveaways anymore. Im back in the US now, was in Korea at the time.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I remember you......you built a PC for a friend of mine (which I donated gear towards), It went "missing" in the post and you haven't replied to any of his messages for nearly 2 years now.
> 
> How you been?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea a rig that I sunk $$ in and Austalian customs decided they wanted more than him. Not like i came out on top. And we talk every now and then, even friends on facebook. And been sending him money via Paypal when I have it, sent some not that long ago. Which i didnt have to do, i took it upon myself to refund his shipping money. I even have a PDF of the original label and tracking number somwhere. USPS investigated it and basically said it made it to AUS customs. So if your insinuating "missing" as I kept it, how does that make any sense? Why spend all that money on shipping and all that time, parts and money on a community build just to keep it? You know how many builds i had at the time....
> 
> Need to get the story strait before you start slinging words around. Ive only been genorious on OCN.... Trust me it put a bad taste in my mouth, I wont be doing anymore unless its restricted to the US 48. No international giveaways anymore. Im back in the US now, was in Korea at the time.
Click to expand...

For starters, not cool to post private info on a public forum....poor form.

I'm happy that we actually know what happened to the rig, it's been 2 years but at least that's something, Aus customs would have detained the PC and then asked for a fee or returned it to the original sender (you or tong would have been notified of this).

You aren't the only person who sunk cash into that build fyi, There were multiple people on OCN who donated quite a few $ worth into making that rig happen, for them to not even be given an explanation as to why it never arrived is just downright crappy.

And yes I fully realise that you were in Korea as the original mem I bought for that rig never reached the destination so I donated $100 so you could pick out the mem locally........at least tong got a PC in the end


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> For starters, not cool to post private info on a public forum....poor form.
> 
> I'm happy that we actually know what happened to the rig, it's been 2 years but at least that's something, Aus customs would have detained the PC and then asked for a fee or returned it to the original sender (you or tong would have been notified of this).
> 
> You aren't the only person who sunk cash into that build fyi, There were multiple people on OCN who donated quite a few $ worth into making that rig happen, for them to not even be given an explanation as to why it never arrived is just downright crappy.
> 
> And yes I fully realise that you were in Korea as the original mem I bought for that rig never reached the destination so I donated $100 so you could pick out the mem locally........at least tong got a PC in the end


Thats true, removed. PM'd you


----------



## MCCSolutions

How you like them apples?:

http://valid.x86.fr/crr321

FX-9590 @ 4.9Ghz on Air!









Settings:

LLC: Ultra High(No other LLC Changes in bios, all default)
CPU Voltage: 1.44v
CPU Ratio: 24.5
CPU/NB Voltage: Auto(1.45v)
NB/HT: Both 2600Mhz
My ram is:

24GB(2x4gb)+(2x8gb) Dual channel
1.65v
2133Mhz
9-11-11-28

Stable in Prime but hot! Says its 71c but I dont think it really is. Going to WC anyway











Going to run some benches!


----------



## mus1mus

That's nice. Yet, I have just ended my 12hour Prime at 4.9 1.42V.










This is where it started.


----------



## MCCSolutions

Seeing a significant increase in every Benchmark including memory and SSD:

*MemTest*
Stock: 5.36GB/s Read & 6.27GB/s Write
Ram OC: 5.54GB/s Read & 6.04GB/s Write
*Now: 5.86GB/s Read & 6.86GB/s Write*

*Prime Benchmark*
Stock: 63434
Ram OC: 63306
*Now: 65885*
*
AS SSD*
Stock: 500.19MB/s Read & 185.84MB/s Write Score 662
Ram OC: N/A
*Now: 496.05MB/s Read & 466.25MB/s Write Score 724*

*Performance Test*
Stock: 3495.6
Ram OC: 3876.2
*Now: 3980.8*

*MaxxMEM*
Stock: N/A
Ram OC: 12804MB/s Copy, 13206MB/s Read, 8001MB/s Write, Latency 55.1ns
*Now: 13945MB/s Copy, 13787MB/s Read, 7026MB/s Write, Latency 53.7ns*

*AMD OverDrive*
Stock: 13037
Ram OC: 13311
*Now: 13493*

*CineBenchR*
Stock: N/A
Ram OC: 88.39fps & 742cb
*Now: 95.73fps & 772cb*
*
Screen Shots:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!































I defenately had some bottle necking going on in the RAM area, the R/W Speeds are more level now! Next thing to OC are the tow R9 290x Lightning Cards if my PSU can handle it







Maybe I will give 2400Mhz on the Ram a shot again after that!


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's nice. Yet, I have just ended my 12hour Prime at 4.9 1.42V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where it started.


Sweet! what were the max temps? Hard to read in the photo.


----------



## mus1mus

40ish.







480 rad with 4K fans.

Your CPU-NB Voltage is pretty high for my taste. Plus, the board actually adds a significant amount to that inside Windows. I'd lower that but it's just me. 1.25 is a pretty good point to start it.


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 40ish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480 rad with 4K fans.
> 
> Your CPU-NB Voltage is pretty high for my taste. Plus, the board actually adds a significant amount to that inside Windows. I'd lower that but it's just me. 1.25 is a pretty good point to start it.


Was 1.45 Default with no OC. Then the Bios would put 1.4000v in the Manuel Field for some reason even though it would still register 1.45v, a bug. When I OC'd to 2600Mhz I decided to leave it at the 1.45v since it was stable and not getting high temps.

Maybe I will try to lower it to 1.4v later. Whats your NB Speed and Voltage?









Going to take some Bios Screenshot later and post.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> Was 1.45 Default with no OC. Then the Bios would put 1.4000v in the Manuel Field for some reason even though it would still register 1.45v, a bug. When I OC'd to 2600Mhz I decided to leave it at the 1.45v since it was stable and not getting high temps.
> 
> Maybe I will try to lower it to 1.4v later. Whats your NB Speed and Voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to take some Bios Screenshot later and post.


AUTO OVs the CPUNB quite high actually. Check your CPUNB VID. That's the actual default. I like to guve it just enough to pass Prime without rounding errors.

I'm on BIOS 1503. CPUNB Voltage needs to be quite low as the boards adds about 0.05V on top of what the BIOS shows in terms of swings and all. LLC for CPUNB are at the lowest.

CPU-NB is at 2680 at 1.27V Max at Load.

I can show you my BIOS settings if you want.


----------



## MCCSolutions

Awww Yea, 2400Mhz on Ram finally, NB down to 1.4v, took the cpu down a notch to 4.8Ghz. Will have the waterblock for the MOBO soon to take the whole build to WC









http://valid.x86.fr/aw6e07

Brought up my MaxxMem score a little, no significant hit to latency. Going to go tighten up the clocks now


----------



## MCCSolutions

http://valid.x86.fr/hxk142

Highest Score I've ever gotten

Timings @ 11-12-11-28 (48) 2408Mhz @ 1.65v


----------



## porschedrifter

Anyone know what temps these are? T0 T1 T2 T3?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porschedrifter*
> 
> Anyone know what temps these are? T0 T1 T2 T3?


T0 = Socket temp
T1 = SB temp
T2 = NB temp
T3 = Mainboard temp

As far as which socket temp to use (ITE vs ROG header) more info here http://www.overclock.net/t/1235672/official-hwinfo-32-64-thread/1350#post_25750881


----------



## Paul17041993

So my crosshair V is 5 years and 1 month old as I plan to replace it with an AM4...


----------



## ang1dust

Anyone ever get a 9590 on this board?


----------



## ang1dust

My bad, 220w and the board only supports 140
http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database

guess highest you could put on the board is a 8370


----------



## porschedrifter

The v z runs my 9590 perfectly fine


----------



## ang1dust

Right, but the prior revision does not from what i see? The non Z.


----------



## FoolishGuy

I run this set up mobo crosshair V formula(not formula z) cpu fx9590 in turbo mode (5ghz) custom water cooling with one 4x120 rand and one 2x120 rad case tj11 bios 1703 and it works fine with max temp 34 degrees....Both 9370 and 9590 identified correctly and stable on my original crosshair v with last bios. Some believe it is the best board for these cpus

I'm currently running the Crosshair V Formula (not Z) with 16GB ddr3, 1000W 80+ GOLD psu, Win 10 64bit, GTX 460.....Cooler master seidon 240m


----------



## ang1dust

Thats fantastic info. Im running 8gig 2400 ddr3 with a Phenom iI x4 965 at 275x14.5 (4000mhz) and it runs great and highest temp is about 50c but i am thinking of doing a 2nd build for a linux box.


----------



## ang1dust

So i was interested in replacing my Phenom ii x4 965 with a 9590 - found that that chip is extremely inefficient and will probably go with an 8350 or 8370 whichever is cheaper. But before i do i wanted to see if anyone could help me figure out why my graphics tend to be so sticky.

Its not constant when i have quite a few models on the screen or a web browser open. I run 3 monitors sometimes a 4th projector.
Asus crosshair V non Z
Phenom ii x4 965 running 295FSB x 13.5 = 3995 CPU V 1.456
HT Link at 2367
NB Freq 2367 CPU/NB V 1.456
I used to have these both at 2655 (the next up) but it is only stable for 2-4 hours before it begins to crash)
Asus Nvidia 1060 6m ( I also ran a VERY old XFX Nvidia 8800GTS before i purchased this with the SAME issue - It would run a consistent 25fps then drop to 5fps every 5 seconds in fights)
Gskill 2400 memory set at 10-10-10-30 1T (stock)

Now, my CPU RARELY hits 50c in temperature while gaming,its currently at 42 and gets up to about 48 during big fights but it will run great for a few minutes but then when i get into combat it gets sticky. What i mean by sticky is it doesnt seem to struggle in the graphics, i think its stuggling to get the infromtion from the CPU or to the Graphics card. Most times i am running 40-60 fps on 2k screen with medium graphics. And if i lower the settings to blob view - it makes no difference except now i run 60-80fps and it still gets sticky in the fights.

Remember, its not that the fights are hard for this game because for a few seconds at a time, it actually runs it smooth! It does pass Prime 95 after about 5 hours with no errors. Never let it run longer.

Any help would be great before i decide to swap over to another CPU.

Mike

-PS its Neverwinter JIC that helps


----------



## bbowseroctacore

have you tried running your ram at 2133mhz or 1866mhz leaving the timings at stock - i would also use 2t. 2400mhz can be a bit steep for some fx - also nb clock needs to be same or higher than ram frequency. hope this helps


----------



## ang1dust

Ok so heres an update, and due to the age of the board i may just repost this in the motherboard forum.

I was running 295FSB x 13.5 = 4000
HT was 2000 - 2600 (NB Freq identical) depending on where i wanted it for the day - doesnt seem to do alot
Memory was at 1594

Now, i have decided to lighten up on the FSB and dropped it down to 270 x 14.5
brought the memory up to 1800
HTT / NB = 2700

Now this is the highest ive run the Memory with the FSB but heres the thing
If i increase the FSB any it will push the memory too close to 1866 memory / 2800 NB frequency which is MAX for both of those (max for memory on this board and max for freq on this cpu) It actually runs it at 280 x14.5 but it gives me a good 2 minutes of beeps before it will post and then run.

Next - the sad part is none of this has fixed my issue with the graphics having issues keeping up.
At oine point im running 50fps then for no reason at all, i wont move in the game or anything and my frames will dip for half a second to 20/30s and then jump right back up. I have cool and quiet off...i looked into this TLB bug that covers the 9600 series that apparently some are saying are accidently applying to other phenom non 9X00s...but none of the patches work.

Its aggrivating. I get prime 95 to run for hours with out error.

Oh and memory is set to spec at 10-10-10-30 1t ( i tried 2t and other loose memory settings but it did nothing)

Suggestions?


----------



## ang1dust

Update: My issue had nothing to do with how i overclocked my processor.
For the record 270x14.5 = 3928 is how it stays with HT / NB at 2710

Heres what it was.

Windows 10 has a Memory Compression program that runs to save power.
https://superuser.com/questions/1000485/how-to-disable-windows-10-memory-compression

use this to disable it, 2nd post... worked like a charm


----------



## Mega Man

Glad you figured it out


----------



## FoolishGuy

Set your Phenom II 965Be (RB-C3 Deneb) Oc settings:
20.5X200= 4.1Ghz @1.488v (gets a little hot under Prime95 but never over 56°C after many 6 hour )
HT @2210Mhz (was hoping this would help with crossfire, not really sure if it has, but seems stable)
NB @2612Mhz

Phenom II 965Be .... Max frequency ram @ 1866 Mhz ... FX8370E Max frequency ram @ 2800-3000 Mhz ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ang1dust*
> 
> Ok so heres an update, and due to the age of the board i may just repost this in the motherboard forum.
> 
> I was running 295FSB x 13.5 = 4000
> HT was 2000 - 2600 (NB Freq identical) depending on where i wanted it for the day - doesnt seem to do alot
> Memory was at 1594
> 
> Now, i have decided to lighten up on the FSB and dropped it down to 270 x 14.5
> brought the memory up to 1800
> HTT / NB = 2700
> 
> Now this is the highest ive run the Memory with the FSB but heres the thing
> If i increase the FSB any it will push the memory too close to 1866 memory / 2800 NB frequency which is MAX for both of those (max for memory on this board and max for freq on this cpu) It actually runs it at 280 x14.5 but it gives me a good 2 minutes of beeps before it will post and then run.
> 
> Next - the sad part is none of this has fixed my issue with the graphics having issues keeping up.
> At oine point im running 50fps then for no reason at all, i wont move in the game or anything and my frames will dip for half a second to 20/30s and then jump right back up. I have cool and quiet off...i looked into this TLB bug that covers the 9600 series that apparently some are saying are accidently applying to other phenom non 9X00s...but none of the patches work.
> 
> Its aggrivating. I get prime 95 to run for hours with out error.
> 
> Oh and memory is set to spec at 10-10-10-30 1t ( i tried 2t and other loose memory settings but it did nothing)
> 
> Suggestions?


----------



## diggiddi

Late to the game, finally picked a used formula z up last week, mating it to a 9590,
Yeah I know AM4 is out but it was too 'spensive to move over to, costs about $700 for mobo, 32gb ddr4 and 1600x
was able to get 9590 on sale at the egg so the pain was not as much


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Late to the game, finally picked a used formula z up last week, mating it to a 9590,
> Yeah I know AM4 is out but it was too 'spensive to move over to, costs about $700 for mobo, 32gb ddr4 and 1600x
> was able to get 9590 on sale at the egg so the pain was not as much


Congrats!
I saw they were down to $114.00 the other day.
I'm sure you'll have fun OCing it.

Add as much cooling as the budget allows (definitely VRMs and backside of mobo) and be prepared to use a lot of patience and only make very subtle changes between tests. Take the time ness to learn/test those DIGI II settings. Just to give you an idea, for my chip 5.0 came easy. 1 bump (.00625v) of Vcore and 2 1/2 weeks of testing to get it stabilized. 5117MHz took me a little over 3 months to stabilize (24 hr P95) and ended up with only 2 more bumps of Vcore (1.488/Bios 1.512 under load). Most of my time was adjusting DIGI settings in different combinations.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Congrats!
> I saw they were down to $114.00 the other day.
> I'm sure you'll have fun OCing it.
> 
> Add as much cooling as the budget allows (definitely VRMs and backside of mobo) and be prepared to use a lot of patience and only make very subtle changes between tests. Take the time ness to learn/test those DIGI II settings. Just to give you an idea, for my chip 5.0 came easy. 1 bump (.00625v) of Vcore and 2 1/2 weeks of testing to get it stabilized. 5117MHz took me a little over 3 months to stabilize (24 hr P95) and ended up with only 2 more bumps of Vcore (1.488/Bios 1.512 under load). Most of my time was adjusting DIGI settings in different combinations.
> 
> Good luck and have fun!


Thanks dude i was able to snag it at that price (what an fx 6300 used to go for), but I'dunno If I'll have the patience to do all that testing lol
its currently underclocked at 3ghz cos I got a phenom II cooler on it(temporarily), It wouldn't even boot into windows till I dialled it down


----------



## diggiddi

Board is throwing up a 3C code any ideas how to fix?


----------



## FoolishGuy

I think you need to check your RAM timing and voltage. Plesase list your system config for us to help you here. Cheers.

Does your system sleep? And do you get this code after waking from sleep?

If yes then your LED poster is a little defective, why I say that is because after your system wakes from sleep it should show 30 on the LED poster.
And 3C is thirty with one LED not working correctly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Board is throwing up a 3C code any ideas how to fix?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoolishGuy*
> 
> I think you need to check your RAM timing and voltage. Plesase list your system config for us to help you here. Cheers.
> 
> Does your system sleep? And do you get this code after waking from sleep?
> 
> If yes then your LED poster is a little defective, why I say that is because after your system wakes from sleep it should show 30 on the LED poster.
> And 3C is thirty with one LED not working correctly.


No it doesn't Sleep at all, LED's are working it shows AA until entering into OS where it goes to 3C
OS- EthOS based off Ubuntu 14
FX 9590 @ stock running only 2 cores
8GB Corsair vengeance LP 2133 @ 1600 11 11 11 28 2T 1.5v
290X lightning
Hd 7950 sapphire
EVGA 1300w gold
Antec 620 kuhler


----------



## mattliston

with 2133 ram, be sure your cpu-nb voltage is at least 1.25

be sure ram DDR voltage is 1.66 or higher. on my CHVFZ, 1.65 bios ram voltage is 1.637 to 1.645, swinging depending on load.

as I am running 2400MHz ram at CR1, I have my cpu-nb at 1.25, ram voltage at 1.68, and my NB chipset is bumped 2 clicks up with voltage, as I am running a high reference clock.

on the formula-z, vDDR voltage (bottom of settings) helps if you bump it 2 times up. I think its like a 0.0325 increase?

to help verify if cpu-nb voltage is too low, run 3-4 instances of memtest with 128 megs of memory. it will be calm for a while, then suddenly shoot up a dozen errors after 10-15 minutes of running. the small memory footprint allows the test to really spread through the ram fast.

this testing works far better if you are also using the system, as it forces the test to grab random bits of the ram all over, rather than just one steady chain going down.


----------



## diggiddi

ok will give it a shot thx


----------



## FoolishGuy

diggiddi said:


> ok will give it a shot thx


https://valid.x86.fr/6weh8r

Link On my cpuz / FX9590 + ASUS Crosshair V Formula (non-Z) Bios 1703 ,I set V core MB @ 1.380V and show on cpuz @ 1.344V @ 4.7Ghz / set ram [email protected] 2400Mhz

Test on CINEBENCH R15.038_RC184115 //// All fine


////////

when I [email protected] 2900Mhz I setup to RAM " DDR3 KLEVV FIT Faker edition 8GB 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24 1.50Volt" @ 2900 Mhz 11-12-12-32 1.65Volt
On my old cpu FX8370E @ 5.2Ghz

http://upic.me/show/59865276


----------



## Spadge

I'm really late to the club on this board, started making good progress overclocking my 9590 but the temperatures were starting to worry me so have held off until I can cool it properly. I do want to get the clock speed up as I want to run my RAM at 2400 but it's just not stable at lower settings, got quite close to stable but the heat was really creeping.

Did anyone have the MOSFET cooler by EKWB and did it make a noticeable difference to the NB/MOSFET Temps? Wondering if it's worth my effort trying to find one.


----------



## felix

Spadge said:


> I'm really late to the club on this board, started making good progress overclocking my 9590 but the temperatures were starting to worry me so have held off until I can cool it properly. I do want to get the clock speed up as I want to run my RAM at 2400 but it's just not stable at lower settings, got quite close to stable but the heat was really creeping.
> 
> Did anyone have the MOSFET cooler by EKWB and did it make a noticeable difference to the NB/MOSFET Temps? Wondering if it's worth my effort trying to find one.


Hello,

I had it purchased right away when released. Temps have a huge difference, however temps may not be your only limitation of your O/C.

I managed to find a second one in perfect condition for my second CHFV-Z, after searching 6-7 months in ebay.

As a Plan B, you could consider ordering the much more expensive block by liquidextasy.de, found here.

I may have some before-after photos somewhere, but have in mind that it is close to a 65-45 scenario.


----------



## Spadge

felix said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had it purchased right away when released. Temps have a huge difference, however temps may not be your only limitation of your O/C.
> 
> I managed to find a second one in perfect condition for my second CHFV-Z, after searching 6-7 months in ebay.
> 
> As a Plan B, you could consider ordering the much more expensive block by liquidextasy.de, found here.
> 
> I may have some before-after photos somewhere, but have in mind that it is close to a 65-45 scenario.


I'll certainly bear that in mind thanks very much for the heads-up, was only aware of the EKWB one through word-of-mouth, assumed there might have been other brands that made a similar product but had no idea which.


----------



## The Sandman

Spadge said:


> I'm really late to the club on this board, started making good progress overclocking my 9590 but the temperatures were starting to worry me so have held off until I can cool it properly. I do want to get the clock speed up as I want to run my RAM at 2400 but it's just not stable at lower settings, got quite close to stable but the heat was really creeping.
> 
> Did anyone have the MOSFET cooler by EKWB and did it make a noticeable difference to the NB/MOSFET Temps? Wondering if it's worth my effort trying to find one.



Sure did! Loved that setup.
For a 9590 there's no better setup. Ran mine (batch 1429 PGS) at 5117MHz (1.5v Vcore) 24 hr P95 stable for over 1 1/2 years. 

Still have it (boxed beside my desk lol) if anyone is interested hit me up.
Below is said chip to show temps and voltage to give you an idea. Cooling solution is still used in my current setup listed in rig sig.


If you're hoping to OC that animal my advise would be LOTS and lots of cooling. No such thing as over kill.
If you go for max CPU clock, start with less than 2400MHz mem. You can always attempt to add it after stabilizing the CPU. 2400MHz is not all that easy especially when pushing the CPU.
Remember, the early batch # (pre 1429, including) are known as the better clockers. It might pay to see what yours is.


----------



## Spadge

The Sandman said:


> Sure did! Loved that setup.
> For a 9590 there's no better setup. Ran mine (batch 1429 PGS) at 5117MHz (1.5v Vcore) 24 hr P95 stable for over 1 1/2 years.
> 
> Still have it (boxed beside my desk lol) if anyone is interested hit me up.
> Below is said chip to show temps and voltage to give you an idea. Cooling solution is still used in my current setup listed in rig sig.
> 
> 
> If you're hoping to OC that animal my advise would be LOTS and lots of cooling. No such thing as over kill.
> If you go for max CPU clock, start with less than 2400MHz mem. You can always attempt to add it after stabilizing the CPU. 2400MHz is not all that easy especially when pushing the CPU.
> Remember, the early batch # (pre 1429, including) are known as the better clockers. It might pay to see what yours is.


That's really helpful, thanks very much. Haven't really tried upping the RAM speed yet aside from using the preset profiles (I now know how pointless that was, learning curve and all that) and that was before spending any real time on the CPU.

After realising my error I put the RAM back to 1600 and worked solely on the CPU, got to about 5.1 then bottled it as I was worried about the temperature. That was using a Thermaltake 280 AIO, I've now got the parts for a custom loop with a 420x60 main radiator and enough space/kit for 2 more 120x30 radiators though I want to see how just the main one manages first before adding more in.

Apparantly my CPU is batch 1317 so that bodes well I guess?


----------



## cssorkinman

Spadge said:


> That's really helpful, thanks very much. Haven't really tried upping the RAM speed yet aside from using the preset profiles (I now know how pointless that was, learning curve and all that) and that was before spending any real time on the CPU.
> 
> After realising my error I put the RAM back to 1600 and worked solely on the CPU, got to about 5.1 then bottled it as I was worried about the temperature. That was using a Thermaltake 280 AIO, I've now got the parts for a custom loop with a 420x60 main radiator and enough space/kit for 2 more 120x30 radiators though I want to see how just the main one manages first before adding more in.
> 
> Apparantly my CPU is batch 1317 so that bodes well I guess?


Which set of Hyper X beasts do you have? I have the 4x4GB 2400mhz set.


----------



## Spadge

cssorkinman said:


> Which set of Hyper X beasts do you have? I have the 4x4GB 2400mhz set.


4x 8GB @ 2400 MHz


----------



## cssorkinman

Spadge said:


> 4x 8GB @ 2400 MHz



That's some good stuff, not sure the IMC wll push 32 gb to 2400mhz though, that's a tall order. 

2x8 should be a lead pipe cinch though. Do you need all that ram for what you do with your rig?

I had the best luck running docp and slightly loosening the timings from their spd settings for 2400mhz running 4x4gb. 

My set really didn't gain anything by going beyond 1.65 volts to the ram , and I usually ran 1.4 volts to the cpu/nb with a slght boost from llc. 
2x4gb I ran a little over 2600 mhz as a daily clock for about a year before swapping cpu's and starting over on an overclock for it.


----------



## Spadge

cssorkinman said:


> That's some good stuff, not sure the IMC wll push 32 gb to 2400mhz though, that's a tall order.
> 
> 2x8 should be a lead pipe cinch though. Do you need all that ram for what you do with your rig?
> 
> I had the best luck running docp and slightly loosening the timings from their spd settings for 2400mhz running 4x4gb.
> 
> My set really didn't gain anything by going beyond 1.65 volts to the ram , and I usually ran 1.4 volts to the cpu/nb with a slght boost from llc.
> 2x4gb I ran a little over 2600 mhz as a daily clock for about a year before swapping cpu's and starting over on an overclock for it.


Would much rather have 32GB @ 1866MHz than 16GB @ 2400MHz, so we're not too worried if it doesn't work out. My O/H is really into Cities Skylines and easily uses up the 32GB.


----------



## cssorkinman

Spadge said:


> Would much rather have 32GB @ 1866MHz than 16GB @ 2400MHz, so we're not too worried if it doesn't work out. My O/H is really into Cities Skylines and easily uses up the 32GB.


Ah I see, it's all about what you need for what you do. I used that machine for a long time before I needed more than 8 gb for what I was doing, but that was a different era when i first owned it.

You've got a great platform for having fun - good luck wringing it out. Hope you post updates on your successes


----------



## Spadge

cssorkinman said:


> You've got a great platform for having fun - good luck wringing it out. Hope you post updates on your successes


I sure hope so, going to have a play around with an 8350 as from what I've read I can get close to the base clock of the 9590 with half the heat. Unfortunately the Tt AIO I had was much better at coping with the sudden heat spike from the 9590 as my new Tt loop. I know there are better blocks out there more suited to it but I got the best I could afford, and that was Thermaltake as I got a hell of a deal on all the parts and for the ammount I paid the only alternative was the AliBaba/eBay "specials", so I'll happily take the mocking and jeering.


----------



## cssorkinman

Spadge said:


> I sure hope so, going to have a play around with an 8350 as from what I've read I can get close to the base clock of the 9590 with half the heat. Unfortunately the Tt AIO I had was much better at coping with the sudden heat spike from the 9590 as my new Tt loop. I know there are better blocks out there more suited to it but I got the best I could afford, and that was Thermaltake as I got a hell of a deal on all the parts and for the ammount I paid the only alternative was the AliBaba/eBay "specials", so I'll happily take the mocking and jeering.



That's a nice cooling setup- should do pretty well . Each cpu has a personality of it's own, but of all Vishera 8 cores I've had , the poorest would prime stable at 4.7 ghz + . Voltage walls were all over the place frequency wise. The best will do 4950 mhz on 1.44 volts, the worst is 1.58 v at that same clock. I had to lap the heatspreader on my 9370, it was terribly "unflat" lol helped cooling quite a bit.


----------



## Spadge

Something that is bugging me though, I've got a temperature sensor in my loop and I've connected it to the OPT_TEMP1 port on the MB. The temperature shows up in BIOS but I thought I'd be able to see it in HWMonitor?


----------



## Spadge

cssorkinman said:


> That's a nice cooling setup - should do pretty well.


Not as well as I'd hoped unfortunately, it was really struggling when I first reseated it (multiple times) using AS5 thermal paste, but got much better when I switched to the Tt stuff that came with the block. It's still not as good as the AIO though unfortunately, that could handle a 5.1 overclock where the new loop is too hot at 4.9. I know I'm still going to end up playing the silicon lottery but I really do have higher hopes for the 8350 and the new loop does a far better job at cooling that than the AIO.


----------



## cssorkinman

Spadge said:


> Not as well as I'd hoped unfortunately, it was really struggling when I first reseated it (multiple times) using AS5 thermal paste, but got much better when I switched to the Tt stuff that came with the block. It's still not as good as the AIO though unfortunately, that could handle a 5.1 overclock where the new loop is too hot at 4.9. I know I'm still going to end up playing the silicon lottery but I really do have higher hopes for the 8350 and the new loop does a far better job at cooling that than the AIO.


Are you thinking it's the block that is better on the AIO? Seems counter intuitive that it would cool better than the custom loop, but it happens. I have Koolance blocks 380 A 380i and a 390. They work very well * havent tired the intel block yet though - gotta delid my 3770K sometime and give it a go  *.


----------



## Spadge

cssorkinman said:


> Are you thinking it's the block that is better on the AIO? Seems counter intuitive that it would cool better than the custom loop, but it happens. I have Koolance blocks 380 A 380i and a 390. They work very well * havent tired the intel block yet though - gotta delid my 3770K sometime and give it a go  *.


Either the block or the pump, I know the flow and pressure head aren't quite high enough in the custom loop, but I can't seem to find what the rated values are for the AIO to compare to. It's not really the sustained heat that's the issue rather the huge initial spike of heat when pushing the 9590 to max, the heat quickly dissipates but not as fast as it did with the AIO, though it can cope with higher sustained heat.


----------



## cssorkinman

Spadge said:


> Either the block or the pump, I know the flow and pressure head aren't quite high enough in the custom loop, but I can't seem to find what the rated values are for the AIO to compare to. It's not really the sustained heat that's the issue rather the huge initial spike of heat when pushing the 9590 to max, the heat quickly dissipates but not as fast as it did with the AIO, though it can cope with higher sustained heat.


I'd think it would be the block if it happens that quickly or maybe there's not enough mounting pressure? That's the thing about pushing those 8 core FX's they can spike so quickly - water is the way to go on them from my experience , especially if you are pushing hard on loads that only occasionally hit 100% cpu usage. 

Not much to offer on the HWINFO question - sorry. It may show up under one of the readings it gives but it may take some screwing around with it to find it. Is the sensor in a place where you can cool it with an ice pack and watch the values for changes?


----------



## N2Gaming

Wow this thread ran for a long time. I just recently got one of these boards to play with and see this thread lived a long life. Any suggestions on what to look out for with this board other than the bios chip on the early versions ? 

I might of bought it from one of y'all. It came with 32GB 4x8GB of EVGA 1600 ram. running memtest86 atm one stick at a time in the MSI NF980-G65 with timings of 7-7-7-24 2T


----------



## The Sandman

N2Gaming said:


> Wow this thread ran for a long time. I just recently got one of these boards to play with and see this thread lived a long life. Any suggestions on what to look out for with this board other than the bios chip on the early versions ?
> 
> I might of bought it from one of y'all. It came with 32GB 4x8GB of EVGA 1600 ram. running memtest86 atm one stick at a time in the MSI NF980-G65 with timings of 7-7-7-24 2T


 Yes it did run for while.
Which chip are you running, only reason i ask is if you look back one page at a post I made I still have my 9590 which ran real nice at 5116MHz @1.5v 24 hr Prime95 stable if you're at all interested hit me up.
Sadly it's been collecting dust for a couple years now and my CHV-Z is now in my media server with a FX6350.
This 9590 needs a new home and has been begging to be OC'd again lol. Good times!


----------



## N2Gaming

I just got this CHV-FZ to play around with. Purchased a fx6300 today on ebay for $10.50 and I have a couple of ph ii x4 955's, 965's and a 960T to play with for now. I purchased a 8350 on ebay for just under $39 shipped but I got it and turned out to be a fx6100 :/ so needless to say it had to go back. Not sure I could or would be willing to afford a FX 9590 especially knowing how hard you guys push your cpu's 

I also just recently got a Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 about a week before This board turned up on ebay. So needless to say I have been acquiring a few new to me toys to play with.

Thank you for the offer on the fx9590. Shoot me a pm if you think I'd really be interested in it and we can strike a deal we both can live with. I know I'd like to find a 1100T or some where in that range of 6 Core Thubian's to play with as well


----------



## Erick Silver

I still have my CHV-FZ with a 1090T in it. Super reliable overclocker had it up to 4.2Ghz for a while and then backed it back to the stock 3.6Ghz. I dont run it anymore. I was planning on turning it into a media server at one point but never got around to it so it sits in my garage right now gathering dust. My wifes old computer is also in the garage with a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 and Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz. Super solid performers even up to the beginnings of Ryzen. Never got into the processors between Phenom and Ryzen. Price to erformance gain just wasnt there for me. Upgraded both of us to Ryzen 5 3600 last year.


----------

